# Disboutiquers Part 24 Kids Disney Boutique / Customs Clothes psst..we sew ;-)



## teresajoy

*HOLD IT RIGHT THERE! 





Read this post for Valuable Information
because if you don't and ask questions that are answered here, we reserve the right to tease you about it, and you don't want that, do you?? *​Welcome to the Disboutique thread!

When we get near page 250 here, I'll start a new thread again.

We are a bunch of ladies (and one guy) that share a love of Disney, boutique clothes and sewing! We offer support to one another about sewing, Disney and life in general! We consider each other friends here, and we always love new friends! Even if you don't sew, please join in, you might just find a new passion! We share all kinds of things, they don't have to be Disney! And, you don't have to have sewn the items you post. 

Be warned, this thread is addictive, and we don't stay on topic! 

*RULES*
*1.Be nice, if someone isn't nice, ignore them "Where there is no wood the fire goes out." 
If you feel that you MUST respond, do it in PM, do NOT bring it to the boards. *
2.You MUST share pictures of everything (and unfortunately, we do mean EVERYTHING!
3.NO APOLOGIZING for how your kids look. That includes wet hair, messy hair, dirty faces, wrinkled clothes etc....We have come to the conclusion that ALL of our children are beautiful, no matter what!
4.No apologizing for messy houses. We like a good game of eye spy around here!
5. No apologizing for being "off topic". We like to have fun here, and are often off topic. 
6. If you have a question, ask us, we'll do our best to help! Really, you can post questions here, we like that! 
7. If you ask a question and no one answers, don't be upset. Either, no one knows the answer, or your post got missed. Go ahead and ask again!
8. The banana gets lonely dancing by himself, so there is a three banana minimum. We don't want lonely bananas on the DIS! 
   
(and, just so you know, I do a mean dancing banana impersonation!) 
9. We love to see the clothes modeled, but if you are making a dress, and you put it on your son, I will tease you, so will my sister. You have been warned!
10. Swirly faced kids scare me. 
*11. We are NOT a selling group, but lots of the posters on here sell, (lots of them don't too!)  We are NOT allowed to talk about it on the thread, so please don't try!  Check out signatures for Ebay usernames, or just PM the sewer if they post something that you like. Many times, even if nothing is listed in the Ebay shop, the seller would be willing to work with you to make something.We do not have an official list or a Disboutiquers website where we sell. We are not a selling group, we are friends.  * 

* FAQ-*
Q1. What is a good beginner sewing machine? 
A1.Many of the Disboutiquers have been very happy with the computerized Brother sewing machine that is available at Walmart. I believe it sells for around $160? 

Q2. What is the best method for making ruffles?
A2-There are several different methods for making gathers. I will provide links to sites that describe the methods:
a.)Double Row of Long Stitches
b.)Tension Tightening Method
c.)Zig Zag Over Floss method
d.)Ruffler attachment
I'm sure there are other methods, but these are the ones that most people here use. My favorite is the tension method. 

Q3- What is "hand" applique? What is machine applique?
A3.- Generally, when we talk about hand appliques on this thread, we are not talking about actually sewing by hand with a needle and thread. We mean that the pieces are stitched on by you with a regular sewing machine, as described in Heathersues Bestest Applique Tutorial. You can do hand applique on any machine that has a zig zag stitch. 
Machine Embroidery is when you have a special embroidery machine. You purchase digitized designs (one of our favorite digitizers is Heathersue) and put them on your embroidery machine and it stitches it out for you. (well, it's a bit more complicated than that, but if you want more details, check the bookmarks for links).

Q4.-Where can I find designs for hand appliques?
A4.- If you check Heathersue's Bestest Applique Tutorial, she gives several ideas for finding designs. Many people use Disney Pins for their designs as well as coloring book pages and just searching online for clipart. In the bookmarks under applique, you will find a link to a site with a coloring page search engine that many find helpful. 

Q5-Where does everyone get their fabric?
A5-Most people get their fabric from Joanne's, Hobby Lobby, Hancock Fabrics and Walmart (many still have fabric). You can also find many great finds on Ebay, but generally they are more expensive there. I also have many online fabric stores listed in the bookmarks.

Q6.-Where do most people get the patterns they use?
A6- We all LOVE http://www.youcanmakethis.com !!! It is a FABULOUS site with patterns that you purchase then download and print out right on your computer! (you tape the pieces together). The patterns come with multiple sizes and since you can reprint the pattern if it gets worn out, one pattern will last you for many years! 
There are many many great designers on YCMT, but our all time favorite is CarlaC! She is also a Diser, her username is Louiesmama. 


Q7-It takes too long to look through all the threads, where can I see what everyone has made in one spot? 
A7- Many of the Disboutiquers post their items in the Disboutique Group Photobucket account. Just scroll down a bit for more information on how to view that. Please don't copy things form other Disers to sell. 

*Abbreviations used*:
YCMT- http://www.youcanmakethis.com Boutique style patterns you can buy (Look for CarlaC's patterns, they are great!)
CASE- Copy and Steal Everything
If it's posted here, it's usually ok to use for your PERSONAL use, although it is nice to ask the original poster for permission first. Please don't resell other people's designs without first asking them if it's OK. 
CAB- Copy and Butcher everything
Voldermort- Code word for Ebay
(We started out calling Ebay "The site that must not be named", and then it was suggested that we call it Voldermort or   for short. 
Targemort- Code word for Target
Waldemort- Code word for Walmart
Frankenpattern- To take several different patterns and put them together into one outfit
MFTPICQACOTA. It's obvious what is stands for . . .So Many Fabulous Things Posted I Can't Quote And Comment On Them All
TMTQ- Too Much To Quote (When you don't have time to post MFTPICQACOTA )


*Big Give- *
This is one of my favorite things about our group!!!  This truly is what we are all about! We make items for Disers taking Wish trips (for children with life threatening medical conditions)  to Disney Parks or Disney Cruises. You don't have to know how to sew to help out! We would love it if you joined us! (Seriously, please join us and help out!) Please follow the link in my siggy or here:
http://www.disbiggive.com 
You will need to sign up for that site, but we are usually very quick to approve people. Thank you!  

 
 * "The bookmarks" * has TONS AND TONS of FREE patterns and sewing hints and tips. Most all of the hints and links posted here will go into the bookmarks as well tons of things I've found on the internet. I update if frequently, so check back often. There is a search function, which is great if you are looking for something specific. If you find a dead link, go ahead and send me a PM telling me which one it is and I'll try to fix it. If you have a great link you think should be added to the bookmarks, PM that to me too. 
http://www.mybookmarks.com/public/teresajoy
You can also view many of the bookmarks here, with pictures: http://www.wists.com/teresajoy 
I'm working on adding more of the bookmarks to that site, but it's taking me quite awhile! 

Per Jeanne's suggestion, and to save everyone time:

HEATHERSUE'S BESTEST APPLIQUE TUTORIAL HERE:
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/04/bestest-applique-tutorial.html
Everything you could ever want to know to make beautiful appliques!  


*Group Photobucket Account*
We have a Photobucket group with pictures of our creations. *Please do not repost this link and the password on other message boards.* A link to our thread would be preferable: 
http://photobucket.com/disboutique
*Password: Enchanted*
*For a detailed explanation, on adding pictures and tags click here:**
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/05/adding-pictures-to-group-photobucket.html*

Each person adds their own pictures to this account. Please only post your own pictures of your own children. Do NOT take other people's pictures from this site and use them for anything else! Everyone is free to post pictures of boutique, custom outfits or anything you post in the thread.
_Please_ add tags to your picture so that they are easier to find. Right now, we are adding a description, such as Princess, Aurora, and what pattern it is ie: Portrait Peasant Top, Easy Fit Pants.... You can add up to 20 tags per picture, so go ahead and use a few if it is appropriate. 

Here's a video tutorial for posting pictures AND TAGS!!! to the Photobucket account, I would suggest watching it in "Full Size" to really see what I'm doing. ( I need to update this too, it's much easier now!)




*FABRIC SWAP! If you are looking for something or have some fabric you don't want, come check it out! 
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/DisBoutiquersFabric/*





*HOW TO POST PICTURES*
 Method 1 (I really need to update this, anyone want to do that for me?) 
1. Upload the pic of your choice to photobucket
2. Resize the pic in photobucket click on the thumbnail of the picture, it will open up, then click (above the pic)> resize > 15" screen- it will make you verify that you would like to resize the pic (I like the 800X600 size pictures instead of the message board setting, it shows lots more detail)
3. After the pic has resized, go to your album, below the pic that you would like to post, there are 4 different codes (email & IM, direct link, html code & IMG code) Click in the box that has the has the IMG code. It will look something like this http: xxxxxxxxxxxxx 
When you click on that box, it will light up in yellow, and say "Copied"
4. In the thread on the Dis (in another open window), click on "post reply". When you are ready to post the pic, right click - a box will open, click on paste. This will paste the link that you copied from your photobucket account.
5. Post reply. The pic should show up!
 [/color]
[color=green]
Method 2
You can also post pictures directly from Facebook and most any other website you have your pictures posted too already:

1.)Right click on you picture,
2A)If you are using Firefox: click, on the option that says "copy IMAGE location" (do NOT click the one that says "copy LINK location" or the one that just says "copy image" they will not work)

2B)If you are using Inernet Explorer click: Properties, then copy the image location information. You must copy the part that says "address (url) that has the http:// at the beginning and the .jpg at the end. This is usually NOT the first one listed on the properties page. 

It must look something like this:  http:// sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/ hs452.ash1/24894_382437053159_677208159_3918266_2650_n.  jpg

NOT:
24894_382437053159_677208159_3918266_2650_n. jpg  (which is the first one)

3.)Then, for either one, paste that into the little picture linkie thing up there at the top of your reply box (here on the Disboards).[/color]

[SIZE="7"][B][COLOR="Red"][U]MULTI QUOTE TUTORIAL[/U][/COLOR][/B][/SIZE]
At the bottom of each post, you will see a little blue box with a + sign it it. If you want to multi-quote that post, you click the + box and then move onto the next post you want to multi-quote and click the + box. After you've clicked all the posts you want to multi-quote, click on "reply" or "quote". All of the items you want to respond to should be in the reply box. Just put your reply to each post after the [/quote] for each post. 

[SIZE="7"][COLOR="DarkOrchid"][B][U]How to make thumbnail pictures in your reply[/U]:[/B][/COLOR][/SIZE]
When you click reply, the name of the picture will look something like this, but in [ _] brackets 
{IMG}http://1234.photobucket.com/albums/1234/nameofthepicture.jpg{/IMG} 
To make it a thumbnail, put th_ before the name of the picture, such as this:
{IMG}http://1234.photobucket.com/albums/1234/th_nameofthepicture.jpg{/IMG} 
This generally only works for pictures that were uploaded to photobucket.

[COLOR="DarkOrange"][B]Links to our past threads:[/B][/COLOR]
To read chronologically, do NOT follow the link at the end of Part 1, for some reason, that will jump you to part 6  
(Thanks LisaZoe for tracking down all the parts for us!)
Part 1A- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1342831[/url] (01/30/07 - 06/24/07 & 01/07/08 - 01/23/08)
Part 1B - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732716[/url] (06/24/07 - 08/01/07)
Part 1C - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732718[/url] (08/01/07 - 09/06/07)
Part 1D - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732719[/url] (09/06/07 - 10/29/07)
Part 1E- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732720[/url] (10/29/07 - 01/07/08)
Part 1F- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1733993[/url] (01/23/08 - 01/24/08)
Part 2 - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1698584[/url] (01/24/08 - 02/18/08)
Part 3 - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1726267[/url] (02/18/08 -3/28/08)
Part 4- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1769919[/url]
Part 5- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1813054[/url]
Part 6-[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1848917[/url]
Part 7-[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1885666[/url]
Part 8-[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1923786[/url]
Part 9- [URL]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1975116[/URL]
Part 10- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2014896[/url]
Part 11- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2057665[/url]
Part 12- [url]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2096062[/url]
Part 13- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2144091[/url]
Part 14- [url]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=31867764#post31867764[/url]
Part 15-  [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2213689[/url]
part 16  [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2239429[/url]
Part 17: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2267791[/url]
Part 18: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2314908[/url]
Part 19: [URL]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2363688[/URL]
Part 20: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2420330[/url]
Part 21: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2462031[/url]
Part 22:[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2524023[/url]


----------



## teresajoy

Sorry I missed page 250, I was sewing up a dress for Lydia. It's the Father Daughter Dance tomorrow. She had said she wanted to wear her flower girl dress from the wedding last year, but then she found some fabric she loved in my stash and wanted me to make a dress out of it. I'll have to post pictures tomorrow, I'm tired!


----------



## Momma2dakidz

wow, could i possibly be number 1?


----------



## teresajoy

Momma2dakidz said:


> wow, could i possibly be number 1?



Besides me you are!!! YAY YOU!!! 

and now I'm REALLY going to bed!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I woke up in the middle of the night to check and here we are, page 1


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Momma2dakidz said:


> wow, could i possibly be number 1?


What are you doing up?



teresajoy said:


> Besides me you are!!! YAY YOU!!!
> 
> and now I'm REALLY going to bed!


Good nite and I am excited to see the new dress.  Thank you for moving us.


----------



## Momma2dakidz

MinnieVanMom said:


> What are you doing up?



Well, It's my night to stay with my grandfather so my grandmother can sleep. And lets just put it this way, Its been a ROUGH night! (Parkinsons, dementia, seizures, anxiety and bladder issues..... makes for a FUN night) The disboards are keeping my sanity tonight. (i think)


----------



## kelly1218

Momma2dakidz said:


> Well, It's my night to stay with my grandfather so my grandmother can sleep. And lets just put it this way, Its been a ROUGH night! (Parkinsons, dementia, seizures, anxiety and bladder issues..... makes for a FUN night) The disboards are keeping my sanity tonight. (i think)



   you are a great person to do that for your grandmother.




I can't believe I made it on page 1!!!!    Now I'm going to eat my dinner and go to bed.  Happy Friday all


----------



## VBAndrea

Good thing I'm an early riser   I knew Teresa would be sneaky and I'd a find a new thread in the morning!  I never dreamed I'd make page 1!


----------



## clhemsath

Made it!  Survived my first move


----------



## VBAndrea

Since I already made it to page one I decided to be a real thread hog (think this might appear on page 2) and be the first to post a photo.

This was another Valentine shirt I made for dd.  You can see how terribly enthusiastic she was in posing for this one 






The jeans have hearts all over them, but those came from Target.  And she only wore this once b/f VD b/c she was out sick a couple of days.  Do you think it's too Valentinesy or can she wear it any ol' day?


----------



## jessica52877

Woo hoo! And I didn't even check as soon as I woke up!


----------



## kelly1218

My daughter would wear that any day...then again she'll wear her hollween Tshirt year round too.


----------



## sheridee32

I made the move early yea


----------



## jessica52877

VBAndrea said:


> Since I already made it to page one I decided to be a real thread hog (think this might appear on page 2) and be the first to post a photo.
> 
> This was another Valentine shirt I made for dd.  You can see how terribly enthusiastic she was in posing for this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jeans have hearts all over them, but those came from Target.  And she only wore this once b/f VD b/c she was out sick a couple of days.  Do you think it's too Valentinesy or can she wear it any ol' day?



Super cute and she can wear it any day! It just has some adorable hearts on it, not too Valentine's at all. What pattern did you use?


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

wow Teresa, you were up late last night!!!   Glad to see so many survived the move.    TGIF everyone!!!


----------



## miprender

It's only 6:47 EST and I am already on page 2. I guess everyone here are early risers.


Andrea.... that is super cute shirt. And I don't think it it too Valentiny either. She could wear it any time.


----------



## NiniMorris

I made it!  whew!  Page 2...not too bad...


Nini


----------



## DMGeurts

I am late... made it on page 2 though!!  

D~


----------



## Tweevil




----------



## TickleMeTink

I am late but hopefully made it on page 2.  Now the question is will I be able to keep up?


----------



## babynala

Good morning ladies.  It seems some of you were up all night sewing.  Yikes.  Teresa, can't wait to see the dress you made.  What a good mommy you are.

Thread 24 - amazing - now I just need to go back and finish up Thread 23.  I peeked ahead and saw lots of great stuff over there.


----------



## kidneygirl

I rarely post, but I read daily.  We're going to Disney the first week of May and I have a few outfits made and am in the process of making a Cinderella dress for DD.  I'll post them as soon as I'm finished...hopefully before the next move.


----------



## clairemolly

I'm here!  I got to sleep in since Friday is my day off!


----------



## Loodlow

VBAndrea said:


> Since I already made it to page one I decided to be a real thread hog (think this might appear on page 2) and be the first to post a photo.
> 
> This was another Valentine shirt I made for dd.  You can see how terribly enthusiastic she was in posing for this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jeans have hearts all over them, but those came from Target.  And she only wore this once b/f VD b/c she was out sick a couple of days.  Do you think it's too Valentinesy or can she wear it any ol' day?



I definitely think she can wear that anytime, thats adorable!


----------



## haleyknits

My first move!

Andrea I love that outfit. DD would wear it anytime. She loves pink and hearts.


----------



## babynala

First, some comments from the last thread:

aboveH20 - I love the block you made for Khelsey and the eye spy bags for her sisters and Mallory.  The tolietry bag came out nice too.

froggy33 - great job on the "I Love You" sign

PurpleEars - I love the dress you did for the give.  The colors are so much fun.

clhemsath - What a great picture of your DDs with the stepsisters and the EVIL stepmother.  Too cool.  

Wendy - congrats on a very successful fundraiser for Camp Promise.  You have such a good heart.

squirrel - your kitty is so cute, sounds like she is keeping you on your toes. 

kelly1218 - that is ALOT of beads, it looks like something out of the Parent Trap movie.  Your should be so proud of your DD.  

DMGeurts - the valentines dress for the American Girl came out so nice.  I love the ruffles and  on the hand embroidery.  

The Moonk's Mom - so sorry to hear about your great-aunt.  

T-rox - love the toy story t-shirts and the bag.  You are so sweet to do that for your cousin and the family.  Sounds like Ian is happy with his shirts.

NiniMorris - pixie dust to you that everything works on the way you want it to.  I'm sure your DH will come around.  You seem to have the best interest of your DD in mind and that is what is importatn.  It also sounds like your DD is a pretty special girl.  The fact that she has already chosen her program says alot about her character.  If you did want to send her to school, is it possible for her to attend another school in the district?  I know sometimes districts allow this if you provide the transportation but I can't imagine the logistics of this kind of situation.  

NaeNae - Congratulations!!!  I was going to send you some dancing bananas but I think they all got used up on the last thread.     Seriously - that is the BEST news.  

Ok - I'm not caught up on the old thread but I have to get going with day so I will try to finish up later.  Now to keep up with this thread,



Momma2dakidz said:


> Well, It's my night to stay with my grandfather so my grandmother can sleep. And lets just put it this way, Its been a ROUGH night! (Parkinsons, dementia, seizures, anxiety and bladder issues..... makes for a FUN night) The disboards are keeping my sanity tonight. (i think)


How sweet of you to care for your grandfather so your grandmother can get a break.  



VBAndrea said:


> Since I already made it to page one I decided to be a real thread hog (think this might appear on page 2) and be the first to post a photo.
> 
> This was another Valentine shirt I made for dd.  You can see how terribly enthusiastic she was in posing for this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jeans have hearts all over them, but those came from Target.  And she only wore this once b/f VD b/c she was out sick a couple of days.  Do you think it's too Valentinesy or can she wear it any ol' day?


this shirt is really cute.  I love the fabric you chose and I think she could wear it any time.  It doesn't SCREAM Valentines to me - just love.


----------



## Colleen27

Popping in to say hi before I head out for the day. We're off to Sesame Street Live, so of course Katie has a new outfit to wear. Originally I'd planned on her wearing a solid pink top, but the blue tank arrived yesterday and was just the perfect shade of Cookie Monster blue that I couldn't resist.


----------



## cogero

VBAndrea said:


> Since I already made it to page one I decided to be a real thread hog (think this might appear on page 2) and be the first to post a photo.
> 
> This was another Valentine shirt I made for dd.  You can see how terribly enthusiastic she was in posing for this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jeans have hearts all over them, but those came from Target.  And she only wore this once b/f VD b/c she was out sick a couple of days.  Do you think it's too Valentinesy or can she wear it any ol' day?



This is just adorable. My daughter would where this anytime of the year.


----------



## cogero

Colleen27 said:


> Popping in to say hi before I head out for the day. We're off to Sesame Street Live, so of course Katie has a new outfit to wear. Originally I'd planned on her wearing a solid pink top, but the blue tank arrived yesterday and was just the perfect shade of Cookie Monster blue that I couldn't resist.




this is totally fabulous. I love the colors.


----------



## ellenbenny

Colleen27 said:


> Popping in to say hi before I head out for the day. We're off to Sesame Street Live, so of course Katie has a new outfit to wear. Originally I'd planned on her wearing a solid pink top, but the blue tank arrived yesterday and was just the perfect shade of Cookie Monster blue that I couldn't resist.



That outfit is adorable, have fun!!



VBAndrea said:


> Since I already made it to page one I decided to be a real thread hog (think this might appear on page 2) and be the first to post a photo.
> 
> This was another Valentine shirt I made for dd.  You can see how terribly enthusiastic she was in posing for this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jeans have hearts all over them, but those came from Target.  And she only wore this once b/f VD b/c she was out sick a couple of days.  Do you think it's too Valentinesy or can she wear it any ol' day?



I love the top and think she can wear it any time.  Is that the wrap top from patchwork kids?  Very cute!!


----------



## revrob

Good Morning!


----------



## livndisney

I made it.


----------



## haleyknits

Colleen27 said:


> Popping in to say hi before I head out for the day. We're off to Sesame Street Live, so of course Katie has a new outfit to wear. Originally I'd planned on her wearing a solid pink top, but the blue tank arrived yesterday and was just the perfect shade of Cookie Monster blue that I couldn't resist.



Love it! That is fantastic


----------



## snubie

Collen27 - love that cookie monster outfit.


----------



## revrob

checking my ticker


----------



## NiniMorris

Last night, hubby and I did some talking.  He is not yet 100% on board with the homeschooling idea, but he is warming up to it.

He even said that if we decide to visit Disney in September we wouldn't have to take her out of school....

This is the first time he has spoken positively about a September return to Disney.  I was really surprised.  Of course, I promised him that I would not require them to wear matching shirts if we go back in Sept....




Nini


----------



## Granna4679

Wow Teresa - you are sneaky!!  I was up until well past 11 and just couldn't hold my eyes open any more.  But here I am now...thats all that matters.



MinnieVanMom said:


> I woke up in the middle of the night to check and here we are, page 1



This is too funny!  My daughter was in last night staying with us and while I checked the boards every 15 min or so she kept saying "mom, you need to get a life!"  hahaha.....she should know by now SEWING is a life! Right?!



VBAndrea said:


> Since I already made it to page one I decided to be a real thread hog (think this might appear on page 2) and be the first to post a photo.
> 
> This was another Valentine shirt I made for dd.  You can see how terribly enthusiastic she was in posing for this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jeans have hearts all over them, but those came from Target.  And she only wore this once b/f VD b/c she was out sick a couple of days.  Do you think it's too Valentinesy or can she wear it any ol' day?



I love the shirt!  I think she can wear that anytime!  

Oh, and our fireplace is exactly like yours.  Weird, the things you notice in pictures!



Colleen27 said:


> Popping in to say hi before I head out for the day. We're off to Sesame Street Live, so of course Katie has a new outfit to wear. Originally I'd planned on her wearing a solid pink top, but the blue tank arrived yesterday and was just the perfect shade of Cookie Monster blue that I couldn't resist.



This is just TOO CUTE!  I love the colors!


----------



## NaeNae

I missed the first bus but I'm here.


----------



## ncmomof2

Good Morning!  I made it.  Which I am kind of surprised!  I took zurtec (sp?) yesterday for the first time and it made me loopy.  I played BUNCO last night and kept forgetting where I was going.  And this morning I found a stack of cups in the fridge that I meant to put in the cupboard   I hope today is better!


----------



## mommy2mrb

Hi all, wow I made it on page 3, not to bad for my first move!!!

love the heart outfit, she could definately wear it again!
and the cookie monster outfit it too dang cute....we took Megan to that show when she was 2, she danced the whole night!!!

we are off to CO, see you all on Tuesday when we get home!!!
have a great weekend all!!!


----------



## T-rox

here


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Momma2dakidz said:


> Well, It's my night to stay with my grandfather so my grandmother can sleep. And lets just put it this way, Its been a ROUGH night! (Parkinsons, dementia, seizures, anxiety and bladder issues..... makes for a FUN night) The disboards are keeping my sanity tonight. (i think)


You are very kind and selfless to give back so much to your family.  



clhemsath said:


> Made it!  Survived my first move


Congrats on the first move.



VBAndrea said:


> Since I already made it to page one I decided to be a real thread hog (think this might appear on page 2) and be the first to post a photo.
> 
> This was another Valentine shirt I made for dd.  You can see how terribly enthusiastic she was in posing for this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jeans have hearts all over them, but those came from Target.  And she only wore this once b/f VD b/c she was out sick a couple of days.  Do you think it's too Valentinesy or can she wear it any ol' day?


She could wear that all year and I love the wrap top.  I  now have an adult version.  The jeans are cute.  I hope she is feeling better, there is such a nasty bug going around.



kidneygirl said:


> I rarely post, but I read daily.  We're going to Disney the first week of May and I have a few outfits made and am in the process of making a Cinderella dress for DD.  I'll post them as soon as I'm finished...hopefully before the next move.


Have a magical trip.  Don't forget to post pictures of the customs.



haleyknits said:


> My first move!


Yeah on your first move, glad you are with us.


Colleen27 said:


> Popping in to say hi before I head out for the day. We're off to Sesame Street Live, so of course Katie has a new outfit to wear. Originally I'd planned on her wearing a solid pink top, but the blue tank arrived yesterday and was just the perfect shade of Cookie Monster blue that I couldn't resist.


That is going to be perfect.  I love the blue, it is very very cute.


----------



## Piper

I'm here and miracle of miracles--I slept in this morning!  I had expected a really rough night because I got Lucy dog a new sister yesterday.  Her name is Katy and she is an 8 month old solid black cat.  Katy is small for her age, so she is just an inch taller than Lucy and the same length.

I thought we might have a long introduction period and we didn't!  They took to each other right away!  Lucy is licking Katy instead of biting her (hoping she isn't just checking out how she tastes!)  Katy is putting up with all the licking.  They have each eaten the other's food and Katy is using her litter box (which I put in my bedroom closed off with a gate to give her a place to escape to if she needs it.)

She had already been spayed when I got her.  Her former family had 2 dogs and they were being transfered over seas and couldn't take her with them.

So now my family of 3 females is complete!


----------



## Granna4679

mommy2mrb said:


> Hi all, wow I made it on page 3, not to bad for my first move!!!
> 
> love the heart outfit, she could definately wear it again!
> and the cookie monster outfit it too dang cute....we took Megan to that show when she was 2, she danced the whole night!!!
> 
> we are off to CO, see you all on Tuesday when we get home!!!
> have a great weekend all!!!



Have a great trip.  Are you going skiing?



ncmomof2 said:


> Good Morning!  I made it.  Which I am kind of surprised!  I took zurtec (sp?) yesterday for the first time and it made me loopy.  I played BUNCO last night and kept forgetting where I was going.  And this morning I found a stack of cups in the fridge that I meant to put in the cupboard   I hope today is better!



I hope you have a better day.  I have those kind of days even when I am not on meds....  You can imagine what I am like with them.


----------



## PurpleEars

Ok, I made it.

I like both the Cookie Monster and the Valentine's day outfits. (I am not going to attempt multiquote on my phone since I couldn't stay awake late enough for the move)


----------



## aboveH20




----------



## VBAndrea

jessica52877 said:


> Super cute and she can wear it any day! It just has some adorable hearts on it, not too Valentine's at all. What pattern did you use?





miprender said:


> Andrea.... that is super cute shirt. And I don't think it it too Valentiny either. She could wear it any time.





Loodlow said:


> I definitely think she can wear that anytime, thats adorable!





haleyknits said:


> Andrea I love that outfit. DD would wear it anytime. She loves pink and hearts.





babynala said:


> this shirt is really cute.  I love the fabric you chose and I think she could wear it any time.  It doesn't SCREAM Valentines to me - just love.





cogero said:


> This is just adorable. My daughter would where this anytime of the year.





ellenbenny said:


> I love the top and think she can wear it any time.  Is that the wrap top from patchwork kids?  Very cute!!





Granna4679 said:


> I love the shirt!  I think she can wear that anytime!
> 
> Oh, and our fireplace is exactly like yours.  Weird, the things you notice in pictures!





mommy2mrb said:


> love the heart outfit, she could definately wear it again!
> we are off to CO, see you all on Tuesday when we get home!!!
> have a great weekend all!!!





MinnieVanMom said:


> She could wear that all year and I love the wrap top.  I  now have an adult version.  The jeans are cute.  I hope she is feeling better, there is such a nasty bug going around.



Thank you all for the nice comments.  I was hoping no one thought it was too geared for Valentine's.  It was very inexpensive fabric from Walmart and I thought it was cute.

The pattern is Miss Mary (wrap dress) from YCMT.  I just shortened the length to make a shirt.  This is with a gathered skirt.  I used it non-gathered to make dd the Chinese dress I had posted on the last thread.  The assembly is quick and overall easy, but for inexperienced sewers I would recommend a Carla pattern first b/c the instructions are not nearly as detailed as what Carla does.  Also, I think it runs a little small.  I made dd a 6 -- according to her chest measurement (which in Carla's patterns runs big on dd) and while it fits, I'm not so sure it will fit next year.  


Lisa, have a great trip!

April, I LOVED your wrap top.  I remembering commenting to you that's a favorite style of mine and would be awesome at hiding my poochy belly!  I'll never have time to get around to attempting one for myself though.

And dd is all better.  Her fever lasted three days and ds got it the next week but his fever lasted only a little over a day (but his went sky high).  DD is so happy she is better b/c she can go visit Khelsey with me tomorrow to deliver our Big Give gifts.  



clairemolly said:


> I'm here!  I got to sleep in since Friday is my day off!


Did you see Mallory got her outfits.  The shirt looks PERFECT with the skirt (which looks incredibly long on Mallory in the pic but I made it the length they requested).  Thank you again so very much for tag-teaming with me 



Colleen27 said:


> Popping in to say hi before I head out for the day. We're off to Sesame Street Live, so of course Katie has a new outfit to wear. Originally I'd planned on her wearing a solid pink top, but the blue tank arrived yesterday and was just the perfect shade of Cookie Monster blue that I couldn't resist.


LOVE it!  What great colors!!!



NiniMorris said:


> Last night, hubby and I did some talking.  He is not yet 100% on board with the homeschooling idea, but he is warming up to it.
> 
> He even said that if we decide to visit Disney in September we wouldn't have to take her out of school....
> 
> This is the first time he has spoken positively about a September return to Disney.  I was really surprised.  Of course, I promised him that I would not require them to wear matching shirts if we go back in Sept....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Yay!!! 

Has your hubby visited the school?  If he goes (and the school shows a true depiction of what you describe) he may think homeschooling is even better.  DH and I toured a private school here that we were not at all impressed with in person.  Seeing the schools in person can give a better impression and may work in your favor.







Piper said:


> I'm here and miracle of miracles--I slept in this morning!  I had expected a really rough night because I got Lucy dog a new sister yesterday.  Her name is Katy and she is an 8 month old solid black cat.  Katy is small for her age, so she is just an inch taller than Lucy and the same length.
> 
> I thought we might have a long introduction period and we didn't!  They took to each other right away!  Lucy is licking Katy instead of biting her (hoping she isn't just checking out how she tastes!)  Katy is putting up with all the licking.  They have each eaten the other's food and Katy is using her litter box (which I put in my bedroom closed off with a gate to give her a place to escape to if she needs it.)
> 
> She had already been spayed when I got her.  Her former family had 2 dogs and they were being transfered over seas and couldn't take her with them.
> 
> So now my family of 3 females is complete!


Congrats on your new baby!  Pictures please!

My dogs would eat my kitties if they could!  Except for our alpha cat -- he's the boss of everyone.  We just keep the dog downstairs.  All cats are free to get downstairs, but they risk being chased by two creatures that look like dust mops.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Momma2dakidz said:


> Well, It's my night to stay with my grandfather so my grandmother can sleep. And lets just put it this way, Its been a ROUGH night! (Parkinsons, dementia, seizures, anxiety and bladder issues..... makes for a FUN night) The disboards are keeping my sanity tonight. (i think)



You are so good to help out your grandparents like that.  Have you ever checked into any kind of respite care for him so she can get a break during the day also?


----------



## froggy33

Whew made it!  I couldn't stay up late enough last night, so page 4 or so ain't bad!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

VBAndrea said:


> ?



Cute!  I think it's great for any day of the week.  Your daughter is adoreable!


Colleen27 said:


>



Great outfit!  Have fun!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Does anyone know where I can buy a Marie design for my embroidery machine?  Heather doesn't have one and I didn't find any on etsy either.  My niece just had a baby and I bought the cutest stuffed Marie to send to her and I wanted to applique a onesy to match.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

NiniMorris said:


> Last night, hubby and I did some talking.  He is not yet 100% on board with the homeschooling idea, but he is warming up to it.
> 
> He even said that if we decide to visit Disney in September we wouldn't have to take her out of school....
> 
> This is the first time he has spoken positively about a September return to Disney.  I was really surprised.  Of course, I promised him that I would not require them to wear matching shirts if we go back in Sept....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



I'm glad he's at least considering it.  There's no way I would put my child in that school, after what you described.  And he's right, it's much easier to take a trip back to Disney if you homeschool!


----------



## kstgelais4

Popping in to Sub! Love the cookie monster twirl set! Too cute!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

I stopped by my local quilt shop this morning, after baking rainbow cupcakes for Megan's school's bake sale.

Boy she (the shop) is getting expensive! I know batiks are often more expensive- but it's crazy! I got a yo-yo maker, a package of golden eye needles, 1 yard of this reef print and 2 yards of batik and it was $40!
I was going to do a reversible batik A-line, but for that price, I am going to back them with muslin and make them individual dresses (easier for wear too if one gets dirty)

Still no sewing machine though! It's been almost 2 weeks. I do not like it. Hope its ready by tomorrow!


----------



## cogero

I have been looking for more answers with my son who has PDD-NOS I know there is something else going on well a friend of mine gave me the name of a Developmental Peditrician and I made an appointment for July  I just hope the wait will give us some additional answers.

We see a pediatric neurologist once a year but I need more answers. I swear the kid has huge sensory issues and possibly appraxia so I just pray this helps. 

I am also hoping for a cancellation so we can go earlier. 

I am feeling grateful this morning my uncle who is DS's godfather offered to watch him so I can go to my mixed media workshop in April with my Mom, Aunt and cousin since DH has to work part of the time. My sister offered to take DD 9 and run her to lessons so in May I get to go away to Charlotte. Good thing DS loves to fly though he will be crabby when he realizes he isn't at Disney.


----------



## tmh0206

I made it and early enough that I am not in any danger of receiving the infamous tardy slip again! whew!!!



Colleen27 said:


> Popping in to say hi before I head out for the day. We're off to Sesame Street Live, so of course Katie has a new outfit to wear. Originally I'd planned on her wearing a solid pink top, but the blue tank arrived yesterday and was just the perfect shade of Cookie Monster blue that I couldn't resist.




this is SOOOO cute!



clairemolly said:


> I'm here!  I got to sleep in since Friday is my day off!



Sleep in??? you posted before 7 a.m.! that is NOT sleeping in!


----------



## tmh0206

ok, i forgot to ask this question while making the move over here, but last night I was working on one of heathersue's cindy cutie t-shirt and got 2/3 of the way done and all of a sudden my satin stitch was showing up as the white thread in my bobbin and the blue thread in the needle did not show up anywhere???

what the heck happened and how do I fix it?  I have a brother 750D in case that matters on the answer, but this made me so confused I just stopped until I can figure it out!

thanks in advance for any possible answer.


----------



## McDuck

Subbing and hoping not to be such a lurker this time around.


----------



## cogero

tmh0206 said:


> ok, i forgot to ask this question while making the move over here, but last night I was working on one of heathersue's cindy cutie t-shirt and got 2/3 of the way done and all of a sudden my satin stitch was showing up as the white thread in my bobbin and the blue thread in the needle did not show up anywhere???
> 
> what the heck happened and how do I fix it?  I have a brother 750D in case that matters on the answer, but this made me so confused I just stopped until I can figure it out!
> 
> thanks in advance for any possible answer.



This has happened to me a couple times. It usually means I did not hoop the project well enough or it means my bobbin is not properly installed. HTH


----------



## jeniamt

Man, page 4!  Rough crowd!!!!  I even checked in last night b/f going to bed and didn't see any action.  Glad I made it, better late than never.


----------



## RMAMom

I made it! Better late than never I guess.
 I am supposed to be sewing a tote bag and matchbox car roll for my Nephew today but can't seem to get motivated. His birthday is Sunday so I really need to get busy!



Momma2dakidz said:


> Well, It's my night to stay with my grandfather so my grandmother can sleep. And lets just put it this way, Its been a ROUGH night! (Parkinsons, dementia, seizures, anxiety and bladder issues..... makes for a FUN night) The disboards are keeping my sanity tonight. (i think)


I'm sorry about your grandfather, I am sure it isn't easy. Your grandparents are lucky to have such a devoted granddaughter!



VBAndrea said:


> Since I already made it to page one I decided to be a real thread hog (think this might appear on page 2) and be the first to post a photo.
> 
> This was another Valentine shirt I made for dd.  You can see how terribly enthusiastic she was in posing for this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jeans have hearts all over them, but those came from Target.  And she only wore this once b/f VD b/c she was out sick a couple of days.  Do you think it's too Valentinesy or can she wear it any ol' day?


I think this is adorable and appropriate for any day.




kidneygirl said:


> I rarely post, but I read daily.  We're going to Disney the first week of May and I have a few outfits made and am in the process of making a Cinderella dress for DD.  I'll post them as soon as I'm finished...hopefully before the next move.



Please post pictures, we would love to see your outfits.



Colleen27 said:


> Popping in to say hi before I head out for the day. We're off to Sesame Street Live, so of course Katie has a new outfit to wear. Originally I'd planned on her wearing a solid pink top, but the blue tank arrived yesterday and was just the perfect shade of Cookie Monster blue that I couldn't resist.



What a fun outfit! I love the colors.



Piper said:


> I'm here and miracle of miracles--I slept in this morning!  I had expected a really rough night because I got Lucy dog a new sister yesterday.  Her name is Katy and she is an 8 month old solid black cat.  Katy is small for her age, so she is just an inch taller than Lucy and the same length.
> 
> I thought we might have a long introduction period and we didn't!  They took to each other right away!  Lucy is licking Katy instead of biting her (hoping she isn't just checking out how she tastes!)  Katy is putting up with all the licking.  They have each eaten the other's food and Katy is using her litter box (which I put in my bedroom closed off with a gate to give her a place to escape to if she needs it.)
> 
> She had already been spayed when I got her.  Her former family had 2 dogs and they were being transfered over seas and couldn't take her with them.
> 
> So now my family of 3 females is complete!



Congrats on your new addition!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy a Marie design for my embroidery machine?  Heather doesn't have one and I didn't find any on etsy either.  My niece just had a baby and I bought the cutest stuffed Marie to send to her and I wanted to applique a onesy to match.



I think Digital By Design has one. Search her out on Facebook.



cogero said:


> I have been looking for more answers with my son who has PDD-NOS I know there is something else going on well a friend of mine gave me the name of a Developmental Peditrician and I made an appointment for July  I just hope the wait will give us some additional answers.
> 
> We see a pediatric neurologist once a year but I need more answers. I swear the kid has huge sensory issues and possibly appraxia so I just pray this helps.
> 
> I am also hoping for a cancellation so we can go earlier.
> 
> I am feeling grateful this morning my uncle who is DS's godfather offered to watch him so I can go to my mixed media workshop in April with my Mom, Aunt and cousin since DH has to work part of the time. My sister offered to take DD 9 and run her to lessons so in May I get to go away to Charlotte. Good thing DS loves to fly though he will be crabby when he realizes he isn't at Disney.


Good luck with your son, I hope you find the answers you are looking for. I hope you get to go away, that sounds like fun.


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

I'm here. checked it last night but we were still at pg 251!  Ok back to kindergarten homework!


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

NiniMorris said:


> Last night, hubby and I did some talking.  He is not yet 100% on board with the homeschooling idea, but he is warming up to it.
> 
> He even said that if we decide to visit Disney in September we wouldn't have to take her out of school....
> 
> This is the first time he has spoken positively about a September return to Disney.  I was really surprised.  Of course, I promised him that I would not require them to wear matching shirts if we go back in Sept....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini


Hope all goes well for you! I am glad he seems to be warming up to the idea.



Piper said:


> I'm here and miracle of miracles--I slept in this morning!  I had expected a really rough night because I got Lucy dog a new sister yesterday.  Her name is Katy and she is an 8 month old solid black cat.  Katy is small for her age, so she is just an inch taller than Lucy and the same length.
> 
> I thought we might have a long introduction period and we didn't!  They took to each other right away!  Lucy is licking Katy instead of biting her (hoping she isn't just checking out how she tastes!)  Katy is putting up with all the licking.  They have each eaten the other's food and Katy is using her litter box (which I put in my bedroom closed off with a gate to give her a place to escape to if she needs it.)
> 
> She had already been spayed when I got her.  Her former family had 2 dogs and they were being transfered over seas and couldn't take her with them.
> 
> So now my family of 3 females is complete!


congrats on the new addition!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy a Marie design for my embroidery machine?  Heather doesn't have one and I didn't find any on etsy either.  My niece just had a baby and I bought the cutest stuffed Marie to send to her and I wanted to applique a onesy to match.



Digital by Design actually has a couple I think.


----------



## Piper

Here is Katy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I interrupted her gooming by calling her name and caught her just as she looked up.


----------



## billwendy

EEks - Im a slacker!!!!! I had patients all morning, and just got to my computer now and lunch is almost over!! oh well!!! lol....

Thanks for moving us Heather!!!!!!

Does anyone have any ideas of a place or person who'd be willing to donate some size 12 gtubes and buttons for a 10 month old little boy (of a missionary family) who was in an accident. They are using a makeshift way to try to feed him and the dr recommended a gtube, but there are none to be purchased in their area!!!! Any ideas?????? Please??? they are desparate (they are friends with my Stepfather, Bob).

Thanks for thinking with me!
Wendy


----------



## ellenbenny

Piper said:


> Here is Katy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I interrupted her gooming by calling her name and caught her just as she looked up.



Sooo cute!!



billwendy said:


> EEks - Im a slacker!!!!! I had patients all morning, and just got to my computer now and lunch is almost over!! oh well!!! lol....
> 
> Thanks for moving us Heather!!!!!!
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas of a place or person who'd be willing to donate some size 12 gtubes and buttons for a 10 month old little boy (of a missionary family) who was in an accident. They are using a makeshift way to try to feed him and the dr recommended a gtube, but there are none to be purchased in their area!!!! Any ideas?????? Please??? they are desparate (they are friends with my Stepfather, Bob).
> 
> Thanks for thinking with me!
> Wendy



Sorry Wendy, I don't know anyone in the medical field, but I do hope you find what you need for him.


----------



## VBAndrea

cogero said:


> I have been looking for more answers with my son who has PDD-NOS I know there is something else going on well a friend of mine gave me the name of a Developmental Peditrician and I made an appointment for July  I just hope the wait will give us some additional answers.
> 
> We see a pediatric neurologist once a year but I need more answers. I swear the kid has huge sensory issues and possibly appraxia so I just pray this helps.
> 
> I am also hoping for a cancellation so we can go earlier.
> 
> I am feeling grateful this morning my uncle who is DS's godfather offered to watch him so I can go to my mixed media workshop in April with my Mom, Aunt and cousin since DH has to work part of the time. My sister offered to take DD 9 and run her to lessons so in May I get to go away to Charlotte. Good thing DS loves to fly though he will be crabby when he realizes he isn't at Disney.



  Just wanted to offer you some hugs.  A six month wait for an appt???

I do have a neighbor who has a son with Asperger's and I can tell you his sensory issues improved drastically with age.  Socially he plays OK with other kids, but he can be very mean at times.  I know OT helped him quite a bit.  He used to never be able to touch sand and now he loves the beach -- probably at about age 5 or 6 he had some major improvements, but I can't give exact ages of some of his imilestones though as my neighbor no longer speaks to me b/c we sent him home one day due to foul language.  I do want you to know though that your son is probably at the more trying age level for you.  I certainly can't promise things will get better as he gets older, but I want to give you some hope.  OT and going to preschool helped this particular child immensely.





Piper said:


> Here is Katy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I interrupted her gooming by calling her name and caught her just as she looked up.



She looks so very Halloween!  What a pretty baby 



billwendy said:


> EEks - Im a slacker!!!!! I had patients all morning, and just got to my computer now and lunch is almost over!! oh well!!! lol....
> 
> Thanks for moving us Heather!!!!!!
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas of a place or person who'd be willing to donate some size 12 gtubes and buttons for a 10 month old little boy (of a missionary family) who was in an accident. They are using a makeshift way to try to feed him and the dr recommended a gtube, but there are none to be purchased in their area!!!! Any ideas?????? Please??? they are desparate (they are friends with my Stepfather, Bob).
> 
> Thanks for thinking with me!
> Wendy



I have no clue about the G-tube but what about calling some children's hospitals -- they might be able to provide you with a connection or two.


----------



## 1308Miles

I made it too...although I haven't posted in weeks! 

LOVE the cookie monster and valentine outfits...so cute!

So - we are 7 days from departure. SO excited! I feel like I need to make MORE things (as if 1 custom a day isn't enough.) 

Just wanted to share DS5's 100th day of school shirt I made last night...complete with 100 fabric Mickey heads. Ugh. What a task! 






and the Fonzie pose (I swear, I never taught him that. He's just SUCH a ham!)


----------



## clairemolly

I have to go back and catch up on the new thread so far (and finish the old one) but wanting to post my exciting news.  I got my bonus from work to day and it was more than I was expecting since I wasn't sure how to account for my maternity leave and coming back only part time when I calculated it...anyway, I am finally getting a serger!!!

I tried a while ago to get the Brother 1034D and had 2 lemons in a row that both broke in different ways before I could even use them.  When I went in to the Brother dealer to talk to them about it before I sent the 2nd one back, they convinced me to save for the 3034D as it is made more sturdily.  Life got in the way and I never went back and got it...but DH is going to buy me one on his way home tonight!!!!!


----------



## jham

1308Miles said:


> I made it too...although I haven't posted in weeks!
> 
> LOVE the cookie monster and valentine outfits...so cute!
> 
> So - we are 7 days from departure. SO excited! I feel like I need to make MORE things (as if 1 custom a day isn't enough.)
> 
> Just wanted to share DS5's 100th day of school shirt I made last night...complete with 100 fabric Mickey heads. Ugh. What a task!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the Fonzie pose (I swear, I never taught him that. He's just SUCH a ham!)



Very cute idea!  I love it.

The Valentine's outfit was cute and definitely year-round wear.

Love the Cookie Monster outfit too.  Yes, that blue was just sreaming for a Cookie Monster face.

Probably most of you don't know me, I have been lurking or absent for a long time.  I am going to try and keep up better on the latest thread.  I am just starting to get sewing again.  I broke my (sewing) foot 5 days before Christmas and had surgery in January.  I am finally getting to the point where I can get around enough to get to my craft room and sew.  I am still on crutches and not allowed to bear any weight on the broken foot so navigating my cluttered craft room is an adventure to say the least.  Over the past several days I have managed to cut out skirts for DD and her AG doll.  I'm making them Dr. Suess outfits for Dr. Seuss' birthday.  At this rate I'm not sure I'll get done in time!  I'm keeping it pretty simply so I have hope.  My next project is getting a chair up next to the ironing board so I can kneel on it to iron.  I had no idea so many things would be so darn difficult when I broke my foot!!!  But I'm happy to be (almost) sewing again!


----------



## Granna4679

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy a Marie design for my embroidery machine?  Heather doesn't have one and I didn't find any on etsy either.  My niece just had a baby and I bought the cutest stuffed Marie to send to her and I wanted to applique a onesy to match.



I was going to say Digital by Design on FB too but I see someone already did.
Her designs are really good too!



tmh0206 said:


> ok, i forgot to ask this question while making the move over here, but last night I was working on one of heathersue's cindy cutie t-shirt and got 2/3 of the way done and all of a sudden my satin stitch was showing up as the white thread in my bobbin and the blue thread in the needle did not show up anywhere???
> 
> what the heck happened and how do I fix it?  I have a brother 750D in case that matters on the answer, but this made me so confused I just stopped until I can figure it out!
> 
> thanks in advance for any possible answer.



I have the same embroidery machine.   Not sure what went wrong but maybe there is a clump of thread caught in your threading track?  Did you try taking the thread and bobbin completely out and rethreading both?  If it helps make you feel better, I was doing a rush job on a shirt for my DD last night (she wanted to wear it to the airport to pick up her Army hubby) @ midnight.  
I was halfway through it and somehow, the thread started bunching and the needle broke and it ate a hole in the center of the design right before our eyes.  She was so sad (we didn't have the time to start over).  We took it apart, cleaned all the dust, tiny threads, etc out of the bobbin holder, put in a fresh needle and rethreaded.  Works like a charm again.  The shirt was a loss but we can always try again another day.  



billwendy said:


> EEks - Im a slacker!!!!! I had patients all morning, and just got to my computer now and lunch is almost over!! oh well!!! lol....
> 
> Thanks for moving us Heather!!!!!!
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas of a place or person who'd be willing to donate some size 12 gtubes and buttons for a 10 month old little boy (of a missionary family) who was in an accident. They are using a makeshift way to try to feed him and the dr recommended a gtube, but there are none to be purchased in their area!!!! Any ideas?????? Please??? they are desparate (they are friends with my Stepfather, Bob).
> 
> Thanks for thinking with me!
> Wendy



I have nothin' for ya Wendy but just wanted to say I hope you find someone that can help.  



1308Miles said:


> I made it too...although I haven't posted in weeks!
> 
> LOVE the cookie monster and valentine outfits...so cute!
> 
> So - we are 7 days from departure. SO excited! I feel like I need to make MORE things (as if 1 custom a day isn't enough.)
> 
> Just wanted to share DS5's 100th day of school shirt I made last night...complete with 100 fabric Mickey heads. Ugh. What a task!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the Fonzie pose (I swear, I never taught him that. He's just SUCH a ham!)



Love the Fonzie pose!  WOW!  Did you really put all of those Mickey heads on by hand?  How did you attach them?


----------



## ireland_nicole

Ok-I'm slow but at least I made it


----------



## clairemolly

VBAndrea said:


> Did you see Mallory got her outfits.  The shirt looks PERFECT with the skirt (which looks incredibly long on Mallory in the pic but I made it the length they requested).  Thank you again so very much for tag-teaming with me



I did...she looks so cute in them!  Sorry it took so long for her to get it.  DH is still in the doghouse over that one...but after he brings home my serger we should be even


----------



## shefrn1

Colleen27 said:


> Popping in to say hi before I head out for the day. We're off to Sesame Street Live, so of course Katie has a new outfit to wear. Originally I'd planned on her wearing a solid pink top, but the blue tank arrived yesterday and was just the perfect shade of Cookie Monster blue that I couldn't resist.



sooo cute...



VBAndrea said:


> Since I already made it to page one I decided to be a real thread hog (think this might appear on page 2) and be the first to post a photo.
> 
> This was another Valentine shirt I made for dd.  You can see how terribly enthusiastic she was in posing for this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jeans have hearts all over them, but those came from Target.  And she only wore this once b/f VD b/c she was out sick a couple of days.  Do you think it's too Valentinesy or can she wear it any ol' day?



OMG..that outfit is ADORABLE!!!!!!

so I didn get one step closer to starting to sew again yesterday.....i cleaned off my sewing machine table....my fabric is washed...hopefully get some stuff done this weekend for the big give!!!


----------



## Granna4679

clairemolly said:


> I have to go back and catch up on the new thread so far (and finish the old one) but wanting to post my exciting news.  I got my bonus from work to day and it was more than I was expecting since I wasn't sure how to account for my maternity leave and coming back only part time when I calculated it...anyway, I am finally getting a serger!!!
> 
> I tried a while ago to get the Brother 1034D and had 2 lemons in a row that both broke in different ways before I could even use them.  When I went in to the Brother dealer to talk to them about it before I sent the 2nd one back, they convinced me to save for the 3034D as it is made more sturdily.  Life got in the way and I never went back and got it...but DH is going to buy me one on his way home tonight!!!!!



Whoo hoo!!  Happy for you!  Tell me how you like it when you get it.  I have been saving and waiting too.  Still not sure when I will get one, but that one is on my "want" list.



jham said:


> Very cute idea!  I love it.
> 
> The Valentine's outfit was cute and definitely year-round wear.
> 
> Love the Cookie Monster outfit too.  Yes, that blue was just sreaming for a Cookie Monster face.
> 
> Probably most of you don't know me, I have been lurking or absent for a long time.  I am going to try and keep up better on the latest thread.  I am just starting to get sewing again.  I broke my (sewing) foot 5 days before Christmas and had surgery in January.  I am finally getting to the point where I can get around enough to get to my craft room and sew.  I am still on crutches and not allowed to bear any weight on the broken foot so navigating my cluttered craft room is an adventure to say the least.  Over the past several days I have managed to cut out skirts for DD and her AG doll.  I'm making them Dr. Suess outfits for Dr. Seuss' birthday.  At this rate I'm not sure I'll get done in time!  I'm keeping it pretty simply so I have hope.  My next project is getting a chair up next to the ironing board so I can kneel on it to iron.  I had no idea so many things would be so darn difficult when I broke my foot!!!  But I'm happy to be (almost) sewing again!



Hi...happy you are back.  I am glad your foot is mending well.  I hope you are back up and around soon!  
When is Dr. Seuss birthday?  I have some fabric too I need to make (I have been hoarding it since it came out).


----------



## clairemolly

jham said:


> Probably most of you don't know me, I have been lurking or absent for a long time.  I am going to try and keep up better on the latest thread.  I am just starting to get sewing again.  I broke my (sewing) foot 5 days before Christmas and had surgery in January.  I am finally getting to the point where I can get around enough to get to my craft room and sew.  I am still on crutches and not allowed to bear any weight on the broken foot so navigating my cluttered craft room is an adventure to say the least.  Over the past several days I have managed to cut out skirts for DD and her AG doll.  I'm making them Dr. Suess outfits for Dr. Seuss' birthday.  At this rate I'm not sure I'll get done in time!  I'm keeping it pretty simply so I have hope.  My next project is getting a chair up next to the ironing board so I can kneel on it to iron.  I had no idea so many things would be so darn difficult when I broke my foot!!!  But I'm happy to be (almost) sewing again!



Hi Jeanne!  Glad you're starting to get around a little better!  I miss seeing jham creations on here...your things are so inspiring!


----------



## tmh0206

Granna4679 said:


> Whoo hoo!!  Happy for you!  Tell me how you like it when you get it.  I have been saving and waiting too.  Still not sure when I will get one, but that one is on my "want" list.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi...happy you are back.  I am glad your foot is mending well.  I hope you are back up and around soon!
> When is Dr. Seuss birthday?  I have some fabric too I need to make (I have been hoarding it since it came out).



i believe Dr. seuss' bday is March 2nd


----------



## NaeNae

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy a Marie design for my embroidery machine?  Heather doesn't have one and I didn't find any on etsy either.  My niece just had a baby and I bought the cutest stuffed Marie to send to her and I wanted to applique a onesy to match.



Digital by Design on facebook has Marie designs.


----------



## ellenbenny

jham said:


> Probably most of you don't know me, I have been lurking or absent for a long time.  I am going to try and keep up better on the latest thread.  I am just starting to get sewing again.  I broke my (sewing) foot 5 days before Christmas and had surgery in January.  I am finally getting to the point where I can get around enough to get to my craft room and sew.  I am still on crutches and not allowed to bear any weight on the broken foot so navigating my cluttered craft room is an adventure to say the least.  Over the past several days I have managed to cut out skirts for DD and her AG doll.  I'm making them Dr. Suess outfits for Dr. Seuss' birthday.  At this rate I'm not sure I'll get done in time!  I'm keeping it pretty simply so I have hope.  My next project is getting a chair up next to the ironing board so I can kneel on it to iron.  I had no idea so many things would be so darn difficult when I broke my foot!!!  But I'm happy to be (almost) sewing again!




Yay for being back and starting to get around again, hope to keep seeing your and your creations around here.  Great meeting you at the Dismeet too!!


----------



## babynala

Colleen27 said:


> Popping in to say hi before I head out for the day. We're off to Sesame Street Live, so of course Katie has a new outfit to wear. Originally I'd planned on her wearing a solid pink top, but the blue tank arrived yesterday and was just the perfect shade of Cookie Monster blue that I couldn't resist.


The cookie monsters shirt is perfect.  I love that skirt, the colors are great.



NiniMorris said:


> Last night, hubby and I did some talking.  He is not yet 100% on board with the homeschooling idea, but he is warming up to it.
> 
> He even said that if we decide to visit Disney in September we wouldn't have to take her out of school....
> 
> This is the first time he has spoken positively about a September return to Disney.  I was really surprised.  Of course, I promised him that I would not require them to wear matching shirts if we go back in Sept....
> 
> Nini


Glad that your DH is warming up to the idea.  He was probably just surprised by the switch back to homeschooling.  As for the Sept. trip - yeah.  He didn't so no to coordinating shirts did he?



mommy2mrb said:


> Hi all, wow I made it on page 3, not to bad for my first move!!!
> 
> love the heart outfit, she could definately wear it again!
> and the cookie monster outfit it too dang cute....we took Megan to that show when she was 2, she danced the whole night!!!
> 
> we are off to CO, see you all on Tuesday when we get home!!!
> have a great weekend all!!!


Have fun in CO.  



Piper said:


> I'm here and miracle of miracles--I slept in this morning!  I had expected a really rough night because I got Lucy dog a new sister yesterday.  Her name is Katy and she is an 8 month old solid black cat.  Katy is small for her age, so she is just an inch taller than Lucy and the same length.
> 
> I thought we might have a long introduction period and we didn't!  They took to each other right away!  Lucy is licking Katy instead of biting her (hoping she isn't just checking out how she tastes!)  Katy is putting up with all the licking.  They have each eaten the other's food and Katy is using her litter box (which I put in my bedroom closed off with a gate to give her a place to escape to if she needs it.)
> 
> She had already been spayed when I got her.  Her former family had 2 dogs and they were being transfered over seas and couldn't take her with them.
> 
> So now my family of 3 females is complete!


How exciting.  Congrats on the new cat.  She is very pretty.  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I stopped by my local quilt shop this morning, after baking rainbow cupcakes for Megan's school's bake sale.
> 
> Boy she (the shop) is getting expensive! I know batiks are often more expensive- but it's crazy! I got a yo-yo maker, a package of golden eye needles, 1 yard of this reef print and 2 yards of batik and it was $40!
> I was going to do a reversible batik A-line, but for that price, I am going to back them with muslin and make them individual dresses (easier for wear too if one gets dirty)
> 
> Still no sewing machine though! It's been almost 2 weeks. I do not like it. Hope its ready by tomorrow!


2 dresses are better then one anyway.  Hope you get your machine back soon.  



1308Miles said:


> I made it too...although I haven't posted in weeks!
> 
> LOVE the cookie monster and valentine outfits...so cute!
> 
> So - we are 7 days from departure. SO excited! I feel like I need to make MORE things (as if 1 custom a day isn't enough.)
> 
> Just wanted to share DS5's 100th day of school shirt I made last night...complete with 100 fabric Mickey heads. Ugh. What a task!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the Fonzie pose (I swear, I never taught him that. He's just SUCH a ham!)


This shirt is awesome.  I love the Fonzie pose.  Your DS is a cutie.



clairemolly said:


> I have to go back and catch up on the new thread so far (and finish the old one) but wanting to post my exciting news.  I got my bonus from work to day and it was more than I was expecting since I wasn't sure how to account for my maternity leave and coming back only part time when I calculated it...anyway, I am finally getting a serger!!!
> 
> I tried a while ago to get the Brother 1034D and had 2 lemons in a row that both broke in different ways before I could even use them.  When I went in to the Brother dealer to talk to them about it before I sent the 2nd one back, they convinced me to save for the 3034D as it is made more sturdily.  Life got in the way and I never went back and got it...but DH is going to buy me one on his way home tonight!!!!!


Congrats on your bonus and your new machine.



jham said:


> Very cute idea!  I love it.
> 
> The Valentine's outfit was cute and definitely year-round wear.
> 
> Love the Cookie Monster outfit too.  Yes, that blue was just sreaming for a Cookie Monster face.
> 
> Probably most of you don't know me, I have been lurking or absent for a long time.  I am going to try and keep up better on the latest thread.  I am just starting to get sewing again.  I broke my (sewing) foot 5 days before Christmas and had surgery in January.  I am finally getting to the point where I can get around enough to get to my craft room and sew.  I am still on crutches and not allowed to bear any weight on the broken foot so navigating my cluttered craft room is an adventure to say the least.  Over the past several days I have managed to cut out skirts for DD and her AG doll.  I'm making them Dr. Suess outfits for Dr. Seuss' birthday.  At this rate I'm not sure I'll get done in time!  I'm keeping it pretty simply so I have hope.  My next project is getting a chair up next to the ironing board so I can kneel on it to iron.  I had no idea so many things would be so darn difficult when I broke my foot!!!  But I'm happy to be (almost) sewing again!


Glad you are getting back to normal.  Can't wait to see what you make.


----------



## babynala

Hi, I'm working on some stuff for Kade's Big Give and his mom had seen a pirate inspired outfit that had denim shorts that were frayed with some appliques on them.  I searched a bit and couldn't seem to find what she was referring to. Does anyone know remember seeing a similar outfit?  TIA


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Boy Oh Boy do I have good news!  I must say, all the prayers must have worked!  I got an email this morning that my Aunt's biopsy results came back and she does not have cancer!  She has Sarcoidosis, which can be serious, but she is happier with the outlook this has than the cancer, as is her DR.  So, she still needs prayers but the joy of not facing cancer for her is such a blessing!  She feels a lot better!  Again, I always love the support you guys offer!  I could not ask for a better group of friends!


----------



## tmh0206

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Boy Oh Boy do I have good news!  I must say, all the prayers must have worked!  I got an email this morning that my Aunt's biopsy results came back and she does not have cancer!  She has Sarcoidosis, which can be serious, but she is happier with the outlook this has than the cancer, as is her DR.  So, she still needs prayers but the joy of not facing cancer for her is such a blessing!  She feels a lot better!  Again, I always love the support you guys offer!  I could not ask for a better group of friends!



So glad she got good news!!! prayer definitely works!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

1308Miles said:


>



Great outfit!


The Moonk's Mom said:


> Boy Oh Boy do I have good news!  I must say, all the prayers must have worked!  I got an email this morning that my Aunt's biopsy results came back and she does not have cancer!  She has Sarcoidosis, which can be serious, but she is happier with the outlook this has than the cancer, as is her DR.  So, she still needs prayers but the joy of not facing cancer for her is such a blessing!  She feels a lot better!  Again, I always love the support you guys offer!  I could not ask for a better group of friends!



That is awesome news!  She'll be in my prayers!

Thanks to everyone for suggesting Digital by Design.  I'm off to search right now!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Okay waited and waited last night to make the move.  Missed it.  Had errands this morning and now I am on page 6 I am a LOSER.

I will post on the Big Give board too.  A ways back someone posted that one of the wish kids wanted to be showered with suckers.  I am currently so busy with school and kids that I have not been able to sign up to make something but I can send suckers and some pixie dust.  Will someone please PM me with the address and I will send them out ASAP.


----------



## Granna4679

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Boy Oh Boy do I have good news!  I must say, all the prayers must have worked!  I got an email this morning that my Aunt's biopsy results came back and she does not have cancer!  She has Sarcoidosis, which can be serious, but she is happier with the outlook this has than the cancer, as is her DR.  So, she still needs prayers but the joy of not facing cancer for her is such a blessing!  She feels a lot better!  Again, I always love the support you guys offer!  I could not ask for a better group of friends!



Fantastic news!  What a relief!  And yes...prayers definitely work!


----------



## saraheeyore

i always miss the move but i'm in a different time zone to most of you so thats my excuse


----------



## squirrel

I missed the start of the thread by about 40 minutes last night.  Now I'm on page 6!


----------



## disneymomof1

Subbing back in, everything looks great.  We are heading to Charlotte NC this weekend to pick up our new miniature schnauzer puppy.  I will post some picks, I think I have computer issues solved at home, only took totally canceling the internet service and starting with a new provider. UGH  Working on some bibs for Kade's give this week.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

1308Miles said:


> and the Fonzie pose (I swear, I never taught him that. He's just SUCH a ham!)



LOVE IT!!  How did you make all those Mickeys!?  



VBAndrea said:


> Since I already made it to page one I decided to be a real thread hog (think this might appear on page 2) and be the first to post a photo.
> 
> This was another Valentine shirt I made for dd.  You can see how terribly enthusiastic she was in posing for this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jeans have hearts all over them, but those came from Target.  And she only wore this once b/f VD b/c she was out sick a couple of days.  Do you think it's too Valentinesy or can she wear it any ol' day?



I think any ol' day!!  That's too cute to wear only once!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

VBAndrea said:


> Since I already made it to page one I decided to be a real thread hog (think this might appear on page 2) and be the first to post a photo.
> 
> This was another Valentine shirt I made for dd.  You can see how terribly enthusiastic she was in posing for this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jeans have hearts all over them, but those came from Target.  And she only wore this once b/f VD b/c she was out sick a couple of days.  Do you think it's too Valentinesy or can she wear it any ol' day?



this is adorable and my almost 5yr old approves and didn't say anything about "valentines day" so I know she thought it was just a pretty top since she just asked me to make one

OT-
Wed night I was trying to fix our dining room table and I tilted my head to look to see if I'd solved the problem and we have these chairs (which I hate) that have a "wing" type back with wood that sticks out- anyway I tilted my head right into the wood and it got me right behind my temple. I wasn't much force, but boy it hurt.
Yesterday I didn't think too much of it, but today I can't bend over to pick anything up with out a screaming headache and a weird achey headache that happens randomly during the day. Didn't do much today because of it, normally I would have wanted to get the house cleaned up and laundry put away in prep for the weekend.
Does anyone know about this stuff at all?
Its sort of like a ice cream headache sometimes.


----------



## livndisney

I just left Walmart and they had a bunch of party favors on sale.

I got 12 20 page Activity books (fit nicely in pocket or bag for long lines or long car trip), 4 mini paint sets with paint brushes and 2 spirograph sets all for 1.00!

I know lots of time people want to send things for the Big Gives, but they don't sew-these things would be great for extra pixie dust!


----------



## haleyknits

MinnieVanMom said:


> Yeah on your first move, glad you are with us.


Thanks! 




Piper said:


> I'm here and miracle of miracles--I slept in this morning!  I had expected a really rough night because I got Lucy dog a new sister yesterday.  Her name is Katy and she is an 8 month old solid black cat.  Katy is small for her age, so she is just an inch taller than Lucy and the same length.


She is a beauty! We also just got a cat. We had to get a kitten so he would know from the beginning not to use his claws on the dog. We have a pug who has big eyes and we were afraid he would hurt her. So far he is a pretty frisky cat. I despise him, but that's only because I hate cats 




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Boy she (the shop) is getting expensive! I know batiks are often more expensive- but it's crazy! I got a yo-yo maker, a package of golden eye needles, 1 yard of this reef print and 2 yards of batik and it was $40!
> 
> Still no sewing machine though! It's been almost 2 weeks. I do not like it. Hope its ready by tomorrow!


I went to the sewing shop here last night. I was shocked at the prices because we have a very large cloth store that is far more reasonable. I hope your machine is ready soon!



cogero said:


> We see a pediatric neurologist once a year but I need more answers. I swear the kid has huge sensory issues and possibly appraxia so I just pray this helps.
> 
> I am also hoping for a cancellation so we can go earlier.


good luck, I really hope you get an earlier appointment and answers. 



1308Miles said:


> Just wanted to share DS5's 100th day of school shirt I made last night...complete with 100 fabric Mickey heads. Ugh. What a task!


Love the shirt and the dedication to make 100 Mickeys. What an undertaking.



clairemolly said:


> I have to go back and catch up on the new thread so far (and finish the old one) but wanting to post my exciting news.  I got my bonus from work to day and it was more than I was expecting since I wasn't sure how to account for my maternity leave and coming back only part time when I calculated it...anyway, I am finally getting a serger!!!
> 
> I tried a while ago to get the Brother 1034D and had 2 lemons in a row that both broke in different ways before I could even use them.  When I went in to the Brother dealer to talk to them about it before I sent the 2nd one back, they convinced me to save for the 3034D as it is made more sturdily.  Life got in the way and I never went back and got it...but DH is going to buy me one on his way home tonight!!!!!



Awesome! 



jham said:


> Probably most of you don't know me, I have been lurking or absent for a long time.  I am going to try and keep up better on the latest thread.  I am just starting to get sewing again.  I broke my (sewing) foot 5 days before Christmas and had surgery in January.  I am finally getting to the point where I can get around enough to get to my craft room and sew.  I am still on crutches and not allowed to bear any weight on the broken foot so navigating my cluttered craft room is an adventure to say the least.  Over the past several days I have managed to cut out skirts for DD and her AG doll.  I'm making them Dr. Suess outfits for Dr. Seuss' birthday.  At this rate I'm not sure I'll get done in time!  I'm keeping it pretty simply so I have hope.  My next project is getting a chair up next to the ironing board so I can kneel on it to iron.  I had no idea so many things would be so darn difficult when I broke my foot!!!  But I'm happy to be (almost) sewing again!



Hugs! I have a sewing foot injury too. It is no fun at all. 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Boy Oh Boy do I have good news!  I must say, all the prayers must have worked!  I got an email this morning that my Aunt's biopsy results came back and she does not have cancer!  She has Sarcoidosis, which can be serious, but she is happier with the outlook this has than the cancer, as is her DR.  So, she still needs prayers but the joy of not facing cancer for her is such a blessing!  She feels a lot better!  Again, I always love the support you guys offer!  I could not ask for a better group of friends!



Wonderful! 



disneymomof1 said:


> Subbing back in, everything looks great.  We are heading to Charlotte NC this weekend to pick up our new miniature schnauzer puppy.  I will post some picks, I think I have computer issues solved at home, only took totally canceling the internet service and starting with a new provider. UGH  Working on some bibs for Kade's give this week.



I live very close to Charlotte! I can't wait to see pics of the new pup. 



We have been outside all day trying to put the kids' swing set together. It is ridiculous how many pieces there are. Tomorrow will be day two of the build


----------



## 2girlsmommy

page 7!!  Wow, I need to get with the program!  I'm so exicted I have something to show!  My daughters class didn't have their Valentine's party until today so I took pics of them wearing their vday outfits that I made!    Not really sure what kind of pose my oldest is striking!  But my youngest was so excited to have something made by mommy!  Not sure I'll ever take apart a pair of jeans again.  They came out cute...but they were a pain!








Thanks for letting me share!
Erica


----------



## billwendy

NiniMorris said:


> Last night, hubby and I did some talking.  He is not yet 100% on board with the homeschooling idea, but he is warming up to it.
> 
> He even said that if we decide to visit Disney in September we wouldn't have to take her out of school....
> 
> This is the first time he has spoken positively about a September return to Disney.  I was really surprised.  Of course, I promised him that I would not require them to wear matching shirts if we go back in Sept....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Hey Nini - what about Homeschool Days at Disney?????!!!!!!!! Those ticket prices are great, and there are even special classes!!!!! Im not positive, but I think its the beginning of October this year though.......???



cogero said:


> I have been looking for more answers with my son who has PDD-NOS I know there is something else going on well a friend of mine gave me the name of a Developmental Peditrician and I made an appointment for July  I just hope the wait will give us some additional answers.
> 
> We see a pediatric neurologist once a year but I need more answers. I swear the kid has huge sensory issues and possibly appraxia so I just pray this helps.
> 
> I am also hoping for a cancellation so we can go earlier.
> 
> I am feeling grateful this morning my uncle who is DS's godfather offered to watch him so I can go to my mixed media workshop in April with my Mom, Aunt and cousin since DH has to work part of the time. My sister offered to take DD 9 and run her to lessons so in May I get to go away to Charlotte. Good thing DS loves to fly though he will be crabby when he realizes he isn't at Disney.



I love our Dev Ped's here at duPont. They really look at the whole child - not just their brain or bones or skin, you know? Also, ask your OT if you can do a sensory profile with them for your little guy. I think you will get more info on sensory processing from an OT than either of the docs......



tmh0206 said:


> ok, i forgot to ask this question while making the move over here, but last night I was working on one of heathersue's cindy cutie t-shirt and got 2/3 of the way done and all of a sudden my satin stitch was showing up as the white thread in my bobbin and the blue thread in the needle did not show up anywhere???
> 
> what the heck happened and how do I fix it?  I have a brother 750D in case that matters on the answer, but this made me so confused I just stopped until I can figure it out!
> 
> thanks in advance for any possible answer.



Whenever that happens to me, its usually that the bobbin has gotten real low or that its not seated properly.



Piper said:


> Here is Katy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I interrupted her gooming by calling her name and caught her just as she looked up.



Awww - pretty kitty - I'd love to see a picture of all 3 girls!!!!!

Okay - how cute is LIAM!!! and that cookie face!!!!!!!

ITS THE WEEKEND!!!!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

clairemolly said:


> I have to go back and catch up on the new thread so far (and finish the old one) but wanting to post my exciting news.  I got my bonus from work to day and it was more than I was expecting since I wasn't sure how to account for my maternity leave and coming back only part time when I calculated it...anyway, I am finally getting a serger!!!
> 
> I tried a while ago to get the Brother 1034D and had 2 lemons in a row that both broke in different ways before I could even use them.  When I went in to the Brother dealer to talk to them about it before I sent the 2nd one back, they convinced me to save for the 3034D as it is made more sturdily.  Life got in the way and I never went back and got it...but DH is going to buy me one on his way home tonight!!!!!



That is awesome!  I got a nice fat bonus last fall and it went to pay for a root canal and a crown for my 21-year-old because he wasn't a student at the time.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Piper said:


> Here is Katy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I interrupted her gooming by calling her name and caught her just as she looked up.



She's beautiful. I love black cats. I have 2 now and 2 before them. For some reason, I think  black cats seem to have the shinest coats. My Boo, has the prettiest copper eyes. He is a true scariedy cat!! Runs and hides at the least noise. He won't even let me pick him up.


----------



## cogero

Thank you so much everyone. I am feeling better now that the appointment is made and we have decided on our direction.

This weekend is all about packing Glo's Give
Finishing Taylors Give and
Finishing Korissa's Give

and if I am feeling really energetic finishing Elliots give.

off to check on my kiddos.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

cogero said:


> I have been looking for more answers with my son who has PDD-NOS I know there is something else going on well a friend of mine gave me the name of a Developmental Peditrician and I made an appointment for July  I just hope the wait will give us some additional answers.
> 
> We see a pediatric neurologist once a year but I need more answers. I swear the kid has huge sensory issues and possibly appraxia so I just pray this helps.
> 
> I am also hoping for a cancellation so we can go earlier.
> 
> I am feeling grateful this morning my uncle who is DS's godfather offered to watch him so I can go to my mixed media workshop in April with my Mom, Aunt and cousin since DH has to work part of the time. My sister offered to take DD 9 and run her to lessons so in May I get to go away to Charlotte. Good thing DS loves to fly though he will be crabby when he realizes he isn't at Disney.


I am sorry that you are having to deal with aspie/autism like symptoms.  Find a good ped. psy who can give you a proper evaluation.  Sometimes, if you apply for a State waiver they will pay for the eval to determine if your DS can get services.  You are so lucky to have such wonderful Godparents.  DS's Godparents are the only people we allow to watch him overnite.  We are so blessed to have them.


Piper said:


> Here is Katy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I interrupted her gooming by calling her name and caught her just as she looked up.


She is too cute.  I love black cats.



1308Miles said:


> So - we are 7 days from departure. SO excited! I feel like I need to make MORE things (as if 1 custom a day isn't enough.)
> 
> Just wanted to share DS5's 100th day of school shirt I made last night...complete with 100 fabric Mickey heads. Ugh. What a task!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the Fonzie pose (I swear, I never taught him that. He's just SUCH a ham!)


How cute is that outfit.  He isn't a ham he is handsome!  We also leave in a week, where are you staying?



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Boy Oh Boy do I have good news!  I must say, all the prayers must have worked!  I got an email this morning that my Aunt's biopsy results came back and she does not have cancer!  She has Sarcoidosis, which can be serious, but she is happier with the outlook this has than the cancer, as is her DR.  So, she still needs prayers but the joy of not facing cancer for her is such a blessing!  She feels a lot better!  Again, I always love the support you guys offer!  I could not ask for a better group of friends!


I am so happy for your aunt.  Praise be to God.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> this is adorable and my almost 5yr old approves and didn't say anything about "valentines day" so I know she thought it was just a pretty top since she just asked me to make one
> 
> OT-
> Wed night I was trying to fix our dining room table and I tilted my head to look to see if I'd solved the problem and we have these chairs (which I hate) that have a "wing" type back with wood that sticks out- anyway I tilted my head right into the wood and it got me right behind my temple. I wasn't much force, but boy it hurt.
> Yesterday I didn't think too much of it, but today I can't bend over to pick anything up with out a screaming headache and a weird achey headache that happens randomly during the day. Didn't do much today because of it, normally I would have wanted to get the house cleaned up and laundry put away in prep for the weekend.
> Does anyone know about this stuff at all?
> Its sort of like a ice cream headache sometimes.


Yes, I do know all to well but mine is from a TBI.  So if you did hit your head and bump the brain it needs time to heal.  This can take up to a week easily.  Don't bend over and do check your brain each day by doing a skill and see how it comes out.  I type first thing to see if my brain is work well enough.  Also, take something for the pain.  If it doesn't go away, go see a neurologist.



2girlsmommy said:


> page 7!!  Wow, I need to get with the program!  I'm so exicted I have something to show!  My daughters class didn't have their Valentine's party until today so I took pics of them wearing their vday outfits that I made!    Not really sure what kind of pose my oldest is striking!  But my youngest was so excited to have something made by mommy!  Not sure I'll ever take apart a pair of jeans again.  They came out cute...but they were a pain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> Erica


Those Jeans are so cute.  Was it hard to take them apart?  Love the entire loving outfits.


----------



## effervescent

The one day I don't check the thread before heading off to bed and I miss the big move.  



VBAndrea said:


> Since I already made it to page one I decided to be a real thread hog (think this might appear on page 2) and be the first to post a photo.
> 
> This was another Valentine shirt I made for dd.  You can see how terribly enthusiastic she was in posing for this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jeans have hearts all over them, but those came from Target.  And she only wore this once b/f VD b/c she was out sick a couple of days.  Do you think it's too Valentinesy or can she wear it any ol' day?



Super cute, and it's definitely okay for any day.



Colleen27 said:


> Popping in to say hi before I head out for the day. We're off to Sesame Street Live, so of course Katie has a new outfit to wear. Originally I'd planned on her wearing a solid pink top, but the blue tank arrived yesterday and was just the perfect shade of Cookie Monster blue that I couldn't resist.



Love it!  I hope you guys had a great time!




NiniMorris said:


> Last night, hubby and I did some talking.  He is not yet 100% on board with the homeschooling idea, but he is warming up to it.
> 
> He even said that if we decide to visit Disney in September we wouldn't have to take her out of school....
> 
> This is the first time he has spoken positively about a September return to Disney.  I was really surprised.  Of course, I promised him that I would not require them to wear matching shirts if we go back in Sept....
> 
> 
> Nini



Good luck with the homeschooling decision.  I was surprised that my DH was onboard with the idea almost more than I was!  The schools in our area are abysmal though.

We're headed back the last two weeks of September, maybe we'll see you there!




mommy2mrb said:


> we are off to CO, see you all on Tuesday when we get home!!!
> have a great weekend all!!!



Have a great time!





Piper said:


> I'm here and miracle of miracles--I slept in this morning!  I had expected a really rough night because I got Lucy dog a new sister yesterday.  Her name is Katy and she is an 8 month old solid black cat.  Katy is small for her age, so she is just an inch taller than Lucy and the same length.
> 
> I thought we might have a long introduction period and we didn't!  They took to each other right away!  Lucy is licking Katy instead of biting her (hoping she isn't just checking out how she tastes!)  Katy is putting up with all the licking.  They have each eaten the other's food and Katy is using her litter box (which I put in my bedroom closed off with a gate to give her a place to escape to if she needs it.)
> 
> She had already been spayed when I got her.  Her former family had 2 dogs and they were being transfered over seas and couldn't take her with them.
> 
> So now my family of 3 females is complete!



Glad the intro period went so well.  We started with the cat and then added the dog, and 7 years later the cat is still peeved about it!




cogero said:


> I have been looking for more answers with my son who has PDD-NOS I know there is something else going on well a friend of mine gave me the name of a Developmental Peditrician and I made an appointment for July  I just hope the wait will give us some additional answers.
> 
> We see a pediatric neurologist once a year but I need more answers. I swear the kid has huge sensory issues and possibly appraxia so I just pray this helps.
> 
> I am also hoping for a cancellation so we can go earlier.
> 
> I am feeling grateful this morning my uncle who is DS's godfather offered to watch him so I can go to my mixed media workshop in April with my Mom, Aunt and cousin since DH has to work part of the time. My sister offered to take DD 9 and run her to lessons so in May I get to go away to Charlotte. Good thing DS loves to fly though he will be crabby when he realizes he isn't at Disney.



I hope you can get a cancellation.  I know it's so hard to wait for appointments like that.




Piper said:


> Here is Katy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I interrupted her gooming by calling her name and caught her just as she looked up.



She is beautiful!  My cat is all black too.  We love black cats.




1308Miles said:


> So - we are 7 days from departure. SO excited! I feel like I need to make MORE things (as if 1 custom a day isn't enough.)
> 
> Just wanted to share DS5's 100th day of school shirt I made last night...complete with 100 fabric Mickey heads. Ugh. What a task!



 on the upcoming trip!  Cute shirt, did you cut out all the heads by hand?




The Moonk's Mom said:


> Boy Oh Boy do I have good news!  I must say, all the prayers must have worked!  I got an email this morning that my Aunt's biopsy results came back and she does not have cancer!  She has Sarcoidosis, which can be serious, but she is happier with the outlook this has than the cancer, as is her DR.  So, she still needs prayers but the joy of not facing cancer for her is such a blessing!  She feels a lot better!  Again, I always love the support you guys offer!  I could not ask for a better group of friends!




Great news!  




2girlsmommy said:


> page 7!!  Wow, I need to get with the program!  I'm so exicted I have something to show!  My daughters class didn't have their Valentine's party until today so I took pics of them wearing their vday outfits that I made!    Not really sure what kind of pose my oldest is striking!  But my youngest was so excited to have something made by mommy!  Not sure I'll ever take apart a pair of jeans again.  They came out cute...but they were a pain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> Erica



Those are so cute!  I agree with the jeans - such a pain to make, but oh so cute!


I'll be sewing all weekend in between sleeping and working.  I have 3 Big Gives almost finished, and I'm also starting to plan out some outfits for the kids for the spring/summer.  Also trying to get my oldest DS ready for a Civil Air Patrol training weekend - for some reason he has discovered that he can't find his sleeping bag.     I think I'm going to go upstairs to my happy place (aka sewing area) and let the menfolk deal with this packing thing!


----------



## 1308Miles

clairemolly said:


> anyway, I am finally getting a serger!!!



LUCKY! I want one too.



2girlsmommy said:


> Thanks for letting me share!
> Erica


 LOVE these! Your girls are so cute.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Boy Oh Boy do I have good news!  I must say, all the prayers must have worked!  I got an email this morning that my Aunt's biopsy results came back and she does not have cancer!  She has Sarcoidosis, which can be serious, but she is happier with the outlook this has than the cancer, as is her DR.  So, she still needs prayers but the joy of not facing cancer for her is such a blessing!  She feels a lot better!  Again, I always love the support you guys offer!  I could not ask for a better group of friends!



That is fantastic news! 



jham said:


> Very cute idea!  I love it.





Granna4679 said:


> Love the Fonzie pose!  WOW!  Did you really put all of those Mickey heads on by hand?  How did you attach them?





babynala said:


> This shirt is awesome.  I love the Fonzie pose.  Your DS is a cutie.






WyomingMomof6 said:


> Great outfit!





Diz-Mommy said:


> LOVE IT!!  How did you make all those Mickeys!?





haleyknits said:


> Love the shirt and the dedication to make 100 Mickeys. What an undertaking.






billwendy said:


> Okay - how cute is LIAM!!!





MinnieVanMom said:


> How cute is that outfit.  He isn't a ham he is handsome!  We also leave in a week, where are you staying?





effervescent said:


> on the upcoming trip!  Cute shirt, did you cut out all the heads by hand?



Wow. Thank you so much for all the compliments on the shirt (and on my DS - we think he's pretty stinkin' cute too!)

I just adhered some fabric to Heat-n-bond then used my Mickey punch and punched out 100 heads. I also had yellow polka dot fabric but for some reason, the punch didn't work on it...I was so aggravated. The real pain was removing the back of the Heat-n-bond. Then I arranged them 10 at a time on the t-shirt (Walgreens - $1!!) and ironed them on. It was a huge hit at his school's 100th day celebration. 

We're staying at the Wilderness Lodge. Can't WAIT!! I think I'm going to have another go at a pair of ruffled socks for DD tonight. I just can't let that project go!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

1308Miles said:


> We're staying at the Wilderness Lodge. Can't WAIT!! I think I'm going to have another go at a pair of ruffled socks for DD tonight. I just can't let that project go!



What are ruffled socks?  How do you make them?  I wonder if we need them for our trip.


----------



## disneywatcher

I hope Y'all can help me out.  I've slowly been working on t-shirts for our upcomming trip in July.  So far I've bought applique's from Joanne's and sewn them onto t-shirts and made tie dye shirts as well.  I saw another set of shirt's I'd like to do but not sure if I need software to print out the outlines to cut out the fabric after using heat n bond on it or if I can find them online.  I'm trying to find outlines of the ears @ Hollywood Studios, The Tree of Life and Epcot's Spaceship Earth.  Thanks for reading.


----------



## PurpleEars

Momma2dakidz said:


> Well, It's my night to stay with my grandfather so my grandmother can sleep. And lets just put it this way, Its been a ROUGH night! (Parkinsons, dementia, seizures, anxiety and bladder issues..... makes for a FUN night) The disboards are keeping my sanity tonight. (i think)



I think it is wonderful that you do that for your grandparents. I hope your grandmother also has other supports so she doesn't have to deal with this alone.



NiniMorris said:


> Last night, hubby and I did some talking.  He is not yet 100% on board with the homeschooling idea, but he is warming up to it.
> 
> He even said that if we decide to visit Disney in September we wouldn't have to take her out of school....
> 
> This is the first time he has spoken positively about a September return to Disney.  I was really surprised.  Of course, I promised him that I would not require them to wear matching shirts if we go back in Sept....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



I am glad that he is warming up to the idea.



ncmomof2 said:


> Good Morning!  I made it.  Which I am kind of surprised!  I took zurtec (sp?) yesterday for the first time and it made me loopy.  I played BUNCO last night and kept forgetting where I was going.  And this morning I found a stack of cups in the fridge that I meant to put in the cupboard   I hope today is better!



Yikes. I hope today was a better day!



cogero said:


> I have been looking for more answers with my son who has PDD-NOS I know there is something else going on well a friend of mine gave me the name of a Developmental Peditrician and I made an appointment for July  I just hope the wait will give us some additional answers.
> 
> We see a pediatric neurologist once a year but I need more answers. I swear the kid has huge sensory issues and possibly appraxia so I just pray this helps.
> 
> I am also hoping for a cancellation so we can go earlier.
> 
> I am feeling grateful this morning my uncle who is DS's godfather offered to watch him so I can go to my mixed media workshop in April with my Mom, Aunt and cousin since DH has to work part of the time. My sister offered to take DD 9 and run her to lessons so in May I get to go away to Charlotte. Good thing DS loves to fly though he will be crabby when he realizes he isn't at Disney.



Sorry to hear about your problems. Hopefully the appointment will give you more information. At least you will have lots of time to prep for the appointment so you can have a list of questions to ask when you are there.



tmh0206 said:


> ok, i forgot to ask this question while making the move over here, but last night I was working on one of heathersue's cindy cutie t-shirt and got 2/3 of the way done and all of a sudden my satin stitch was showing up as the white thread in my bobbin and the blue thread in the needle did not show up anywhere???
> 
> what the heck happened and how do I fix it?  I have a brother 750D in case that matters on the answer, but this made me so confused I just stopped until I can figure it out!
> 
> thanks in advance for any possible answer.



Could it be your top thread is caught on something (like an imperfection on the spool)?



Piper said:


> Here is Katy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I interrupted her gooming by calling her name and caught her just as she looked up.



She is beautiful.



billwendy said:


> EEks - Im a slacker!!!!! I had patients all morning, and just got to my computer now and lunch is almost over!! oh well!!! lol....
> 
> Thanks for moving us Heather!!!!!!
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas of a place or person who'd be willing to donate some size 12 gtubes and buttons for a 10 month old little boy (of a missionary family) who was in an accident. They are using a makeshift way to try to feed him and the dr recommended a gtube, but there are none to be purchased in their area!!!! Any ideas?????? Please??? they are desparate (they are friends with my Stepfather, Bob).
> 
> Thanks for thinking with me!
> Wendy



Sorry I don't have any ideas, but I will send positive thoughts.



1308Miles said:


> I made it too...although I haven't posted in weeks!
> 
> LOVE the cookie monster and valentine outfits...so cute!
> 
> So - we are 7 days from departure. SO excited! I feel like I need to make MORE things (as if 1 custom a day isn't enough.)
> 
> Just wanted to share DS5's 100th day of school shirt I made last night...complete with 100 fabric Mickey heads. Ugh. What a task!



That's a cute shirt. It looks amazing!



clairemolly said:


> I have to go back and catch up on the new thread so far (and finish the old one) but wanting to post my exciting news.  I got my bonus from work to day and it was more than I was expecting since I wasn't sure how to account for my maternity leave and coming back only part time when I calculated it...anyway, I am finally getting a serger!!!
> 
> I tried a while ago to get the Brother 1034D and had 2 lemons in a row that both broke in different ways before I could even use them.  When I went in to the Brother dealer to talk to them about it before I sent the 2nd one back, they convinced me to save for the 3034D as it is made more sturdily.  Life got in the way and I never went back and got it...but DH is going to buy me one on his way home tonight!!!!!



Congrats on your bonus and your new toy!



jham said:


> Probably most of you don't know me, I have been lurking or absent for a long time.  I am going to try and keep up better on the latest thread.  I am just starting to get sewing again.  I broke my (sewing) foot 5 days before Christmas and had surgery in January.  I am finally getting to the point where I can get around enough to get to my craft room and sew.  I am still on crutches and not allowed to bear any weight on the broken foot so navigating my cluttered craft room is an adventure to say the least.  Over the past several days I have managed to cut out skirts for DD and her AG doll.  I'm making them Dr. Suess outfits for Dr. Seuss' birthday.  At this rate I'm not sure I'll get done in time!  I'm keeping it pretty simply so I have hope.  My next project is getting a chair up next to the ironing board so I can kneel on it to iron.  I had no idea so many things would be so darn difficult when I broke my foot!!!  But I'm happy to be (almost) sewing again!



Sorry to hear about your injury. I actually learned to sew with my left foot controlling the foot pedal after I sprained my right ankle quite badly. I use my left foot more than my right at this point.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Boy Oh Boy do I have good news!  I must say, all the prayers must have worked!  I got an email this morning that my Aunt's biopsy results came back and she does not have cancer!  She has Sarcoidosis, which can be serious, but she is happier with the outlook this has than the cancer, as is her DR.  So, she still needs prayers but the joy of not facing cancer for her is such a blessing!  She feels a lot better!  Again, I always love the support you guys offer!  I could not ask for a better group of friends!



That's great. Thank you for the update.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> OT-
> Wed night I was trying to fix our dining room table and I tilted my head to look to see if I'd solved the problem and we have these chairs (which I hate) that have a "wing" type back with wood that sticks out- anyway I tilted my head right into the wood and it got me right behind my temple. I wasn't much force, but boy it hurt.
> Yesterday I didn't think too much of it, but today I can't bend over to pick anything up with out a screaming headache and a weird achey headache that happens randomly during the day. Didn't do much today because of it, normally I would have wanted to get the house cleaned up and laundry put away in prep for the weekend.
> Does anyone know about this stuff at all?
> Its sort of like a ice cream headache sometimes.



Sorry to hear about your problems. If this continues please go and see a doctor to make sure everything is ok.



2girlsmommy said:


> page 7!!  Wow, I need to get with the program!  I'm so exicted I have something to show!  My daughters class didn't have their Valentine's party until today so I took pics of them wearing their vday outfits that I made!    Not really sure what kind of pose my oldest is striking!  But my youngest was so excited to have something made by mommy!  Not sure I'll ever take apart a pair of jeans again.  They came out cute...but they were a pain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> Erica



The outfits and the models are beautiful. Thank you for sharing the pictures.


----------



## ireland_nicole

ugh- I had a great multiquote going and went to post and the board did an upgrade- of course I lost everything so I'll try to remember some at least-
Love the 100 day shirt for Liam
The valentines outfits are adorable!

Crud, I can't remember the rest- but I know I loved everything!

FWIW, I sew with my left foot on my sewing machine pedal and my right foot on my serger pedal.  they're at a 90 degree angle to each other, so I just turn the top half of my body to move from one to the other if that makes sense.

So, not Disbou related really but kinda Disney-

I have had a girls only trip to see the Christmas decs next Nov. decided since last June.  Thought of literally hundreds of options, plans, etc. and finally decided on a split stay Dolphin and POFQ with a night in the middle at RPR at Uni (please don't tell Mickey I'm cheating with Harry).  Then I was planning a trip next Sept. w/ DS to have a mom/son trip and enjoy free dining and MNSSHP- we really love that party.  Well, with obviously too much time on my hands I started thinking- I know, dangerous- that DS is completely star wars obsessed literally, 24/7; and he only got one morning at SWW last year, and it's his 10th B-day the beginning of June, and one thing led to another... yep, Sept. off, June on!  But, that gave me three less months to save- oops.  Some of you know we tried our first off site trip last june.  Parts of it were great- the pool right outside the door, parking right in front, lots of space... some things weren't- wrong size bed, water dripping from the ceiling, maintenance guys trying over and over to fix said leak, etc.  The people that we rented from did give us a $100 refund and also offered 25% off if we stayed again before the end of 2011- those who know me have probably guessed where this is going... I changed our ressie, and now we're booked at another house owned by the same people (they did fix the problem btw; way more space than we need; 3 bedrooms for 3 girls) but the pool and $800 savings was super seductive.  And here's my guilty secret only y'all know.  One of the deciding factors was actually that Grinchmas starts at Uni the last two days of our trip, and by renting the house I had to move that part to the end...  How bad is it that I changed a whole trip around, in reality, because I had super cute absolutely perfect fabric for a Grinch custom?


----------



## jas0202

Am I stupid or just blind...I can not for the life of me find digital by design on facebook.  Can someone link it here, or PM me? (I forget the rules...  )


----------



## Loodlow

billwendy said:


> EEks - Im a slacker!!!!! I had patients all morning, and just got to my computer now and lunch is almost over!! oh well!!! lol....
> 
> Thanks for moving us Heather!!!!!!
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas of a place or person who'd be willing to donate some size 12 gtubes and buttons for a 10 month old little boy (of a missionary family) who was in an accident. They are using a makeshift way to try to feed him and the dr recommended a gtube, but there are none to be purchased in their area!!!! Any ideas?????? Please??? they are desparate (they are friends with my Stepfather, Bob).
> 
> Thanks for thinking with me!
> Wendy



I will check with my patients Wendy, do you know the length? Like 12french is the diameter, and 1.4cm would be the length? (Of buttons)


----------



## cogero

Thanks Everyone for the kind words.

Thankfully DS is already in a special preschool for autism and he gets speech therapy twice a week at home and and at school so I am lucky in that respect.

I am just looking for more information. 

Tomorrow I am starting potty training during the day with him. we will see how crazy it makes me.


----------



## Loodlow

disneywatcher said:


> I hope Y'all can help me out.  I've slowly been working on t-shirts for our upcomming trip in July.  So far I've bought applique's from Joanne's and sewn them onto t-shirts and made tie dye shirts as well.  I saw another set of shirt's I'd like to do but not sure if I need software to print out the outlines to cut out the fabric after using heat n bond on it or if I can find them online.  I'm trying to find outlines of the ears @ Hollywood Studios, The Tree of Life and Epcot's Spaceship Earth.  Thanks for reading.



Check out this thread.....
http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105


----------



## ireland_nicole

Oh- I just finished Mallory's shirts for her give (I think the ship date is the 21st) anyway, I haven't signed onto the new board yet- it's been insane this week, and I don't know if anybody is still using the old one- what is the best way to ask for her address?
TIA


----------



## Loodlow

My first Carla C.! Now to finish the duplicate for the identical twin! Only I am reversing the prints for her. Thanks for all your inspiration!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

cogero said:


> Thanks Everyone for the kind words.
> 
> Thankfully DS is already in a special preschool for autism and he gets speech therapy twice a week at home and and at school so I am lucky in that respect.
> 
> I am just looking for more information.
> 
> Tomorrow I am starting potty training during the day with him. we will see how crazy it makes me.



We used the outside method because we are extremely rural.  But it worked well for us.  He also had started on the potty but this just got him training faster.

I didn't know you were part of the club, so am I.


----------



## RMAMom

jas0202 said:


> Am I stupid or just blind...I can not for the life of me find digital by design on facebook.  Can someone link it here, or PM me? (I forget the rules...  )



http://www.facebook.com/pages/DigitalByDesign/254830756187


----------



## disneywatcher

Loodlow said:


> Check out this thread.....
> http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105



Thank you for the Link Loodlow!  I found JUST what I was looking for...now to go get some tracing paper


----------



## disneywatcher

I just finished sewing this fabric into a summer shirt for our next trip.  I found it tonight and LOVED the pattern!  Also sewed on the grosgrain ribbon straps and bows.  DD is not wanting to take this off


----------



## billwendy

Loodlow said:


> I will check with my patients Wendy, do you know the length? Like 12french is the diameter, and 1.4cm would be the length? (Of buttons)



Unfortunately, I dont know a length - its for a 10 month old....thank you for thinking of him!!!!

Kade's Sweet Give is coming along great!! Just wondering a few things - wondering if anyone wants to do anything beachy for Kades 1st trip to the beach (especially a hat or a beach towel)!!! Also thinking of those grandma's and wondering if anyone  would like to make them a tote or a make up bag? And lastly, some Tie Dye shirts. Also, if there is someone who'd like to send pixie dust, the airplane busy bags haven't been snatched up yet. Thanks so much everyone!!

Has anyone seen the movie Like Dandelion Dust based on the book by Karen Kingsbury? I watched it tonight - I really liked it - tear jerker though!!!!!

Lastly, I think I'd like to try to make a game for my kids at work who need to work on clothing fasteners. Lets face it, doing that is just not FUN!!! but, a necessity. I was thinking of a dominoe type game where they'd have to match the button to the button hole, zipper to zipper, shoe lace to shoe lace - and they'd have to actually fasten it together. now, any ideas of how to make this easily AND how to make tiny zippers????? lol....???


----------



## effervescent

Loodlow said:


> My first Carla C.! Now to finish the duplicate for the identical twin! Only I am reversing the prints for her. Thanks for all your inspiration!



Beautiful!  I absolutely adore that fabric!




disneywatcher said:


> I just finished sewing this fabric into a summer shirt for our next trip.  I found it tonight and LOVED the pattern!  Also sewed on the grosgrain ribbon straps and bows.  DD is not wanting to take this off



Very cute!  I think my DD has a dress in that same fabric, or one very close to it.  I need to redo the straps because I forgot to heat set them (ribbon) and they frayed in the dryer.  


Well, not such a good night for the sewing for me - my embroidery machine decided to eat one of the Big Give shirts, and of course not in the size of any of my extras.    The good side to that is now my embroidery machine is nice and cleaned out!

Not Disney or disboutique related, but I wanted to share pics of the newest addition to our family.  This is Dude, our red eared slider.






We were not looking to adopt any other living creature, but a military friend of ours moved last week and wasn't looking to take the turtle with her (she wound up with it from another military friend).  My youngest two fell in love with him, so we took him home with us.  I have never owned anything non furry before, but he is just the funniest little guy.  I didn't realize that turtles had such personality!

I guess I'm going to go order the next batch of tshirts for Big Gives and then play around on my new Nook for awhile.  It just arrived today and it's sitting her calling my name!


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

I sold my first design on etsy! So excited! Just thought I'd share.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Loodlow said:


> My first Carla C.! Now to finish the duplicate for the identical twin! Only I am reversing the prints for her. Thanks for all your inspiration!


You did a super job and the outfit is for cute.



disneywatcher said:


> I just finished sewing this fabric into a summer shirt for our next trip.  I found it tonight and LOVED the pattern!  Also sewed on the grosgrain ribbon straps and bows.  DD is not wanting to take this off


Summer???  I love the ribbons and bows and it is just lovely.



effervescent said:


> Not Disney or disboutique related, but I wanted to share pics of the newest addition to our family.  This is Dude, our red eared slider.


Congrats on the nook!  How do you like it so far?  Sorry about the shirt and I think we have all been there at one time or another.  I love your new pet.  Is it easy to take care of?  You are kind to take it in and glad the kids like it.


RubberDuckyRanch said:


> I sold my first design on etsy! So excited! Just thought I'd share.


Woo Hoo


----------



## VBAndrea

cogero said:


> Thanks Everyone for the kind words.
> 
> Thankfully DS is already in a special preschool for autism and he gets speech therapy twice a week at home and and at school so I am lucky in that respect.
> 
> I am just looking for more information.
> 
> Tomorrow I am starting potty training during the day with him. we will see how crazy it makes me.


I know all kids are very different, but I wanted to give you an FYI that my neighbor's son trained #1 a little slower than normal and did not #2 train until he was 7 years old.  I wish you luck.  I hated potty training my son (and all he has is a mild anxiety disorder).  My dd was soooooo much easier.  I hated potty training my dogs too.  And my little girl dog (almost 2) still poops in our FROG about every 10 days!






disneywatcher said:


> I just finished sewing this fabric into a summer shirt for our next trip.  I found it tonight and LOVED the pattern!  Also sewed on the grosgrain ribbon straps and bows.  DD is not wanting to take this off


 OHHHHH!  I LOVE that   The colors are gorgeous and you couldn't have picked a more perfect ribbon.  I must start looking at pre-smocked fabric.  That would be a great shirt or dress for a quick ship date Big Give too as I imagine it goes together quickly.  

I also have to say your dd's hair is stunning -- so full and the color is awesome!



billwendy said:


> Unfortunately, I dont know a length - its for a 10 month old....thank you for thinking of him!!!!
> 
> Kade's Sweet Give is coming along great!! Just wondering a few things - wondering if anyone wants to do anything beachy for Kades 1st trip to the beach (especially a hat or a beach towel)!!! Also thinking of those grandma's and wondering if anyone  would like to make them a tote or a make up bag? And lastly, some Tie Dye shirts. Also, if there is someone who'd like to send pixie dust, the airplane busy bags haven't been snatched up yet. Thanks so much everyone!!
> 
> Has anyone seen the movie Like Dandelion Dust based on the book by Karen Kingsbury? I watched it tonight - I really liked it - tear jerker though!!!!!
> 
> Lastly, I think I'd like to try to make a game for my kids at work who need to work on clothing fasteners. Lets face it, doing that is just not FUN!!! but, a necessity. I was thinking of a dominoe type game where they'd have to match the button to the button hole, zipper to zipper, shoe lace to shoe lace - and they'd have to actually fasten it together. now, any ideas of how to make this easily AND how to make tiny zippers????? lol....???


I have seen some fabric books done that make it straight forward as to what matches with what, but I really like your idea of cards or a matching type game.  I would think you might even be able to make something simple using felt for the cards and that way you could just cut the edges with pinking shears.  

When I was little (OK, I'm going to date myself) they had these dolls called Dapper Dan and Dressie Bessie that had clothes with all sorts of snaps, buttoons and zippers and that was more play oriented.  You could take a stuffed animal and make it an outfit with all sorts of closures as well for the kids to practice on.  

Whatever you do please post pictures.  And sorry, no clue on the tiny zippers.  My dd has a little coin purse from Claire's that we got for $1 that has a small zipper so they do exist!



effervescent said:


> Well, not such a good night for the sewing for me - my embroidery machine decided to eat one of the Big Give shirts, and of course not in the size of any of my extras.    The good side to that is now my embroidery machine is nice and cleaned out!
> 
> Not Disney or disboutique related, but I wanted to share pics of the newest addition to our family.  This is Dude, our red eared slider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were not looking to adopt any other living creature, but a military friend of ours moved last week and wasn't looking to take the turtle with her (she wound up with it from another military friend).  My youngest two fell in love with him, so we took him home with us.  I have never owned anything non furry before, but he is just the funniest little guy.  I didn't realize that turtles had such personality!
> 
> I guess I'm going to go order the next batch of tshirts for Big Gives and then play around on my new Nook for awhile.  It just arrived today and it's sitting her calling my name!


Sorry about the t-shirt   I detest ruining a shirt (I only hand applique) so I rarely do t-shirts.  

Your turtle is cute!  We had a turtle that moved into our pond one summer but he didn't winter over   Mostly I see tortoises around here though.



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> I sold my first design on etsy! So excited! Just thought I'd share.



Congrats!


I didn't go far back to quote and I know I lost at last one quote too.

LIAM'S shirt is awesome!!!!

Love the Valentine's Jeans -- I hate ripping jeans apart as well so I never do them either!  Only ever did one pair.

Cute Carla C dress with the matching pants as well!


----------



## cogero

thanks for the potty training advice. I am trying it. The kid is so sensory driven the moment he wets he takes everything off.

SO today we have big boy underwear on and a timer set for every 15 minutes We shall see how it goes.


----------



## golden2323

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> I sold my first design on etsy! So excited! Just thought I'd share.




And I bought it!!!!  Can't wait to use it!


----------



## cogero

disneywatcher said:


> I just finished sewing this fabric into a summer shirt for our next trip.  I found it tonight and LOVED the pattern!  Also sewed on the grosgrain ribbon straps and bows.  DD is not wanting to take this off



I really love this.


----------



## NiniMorris

cogero said:


> thanks for the potty training advice. I am trying it. The kid is so sensory driven the moment he wets he takes everything off.
> 
> SO today we have big boy underwear on and a timer set for every 15 minutes We shall see how it goes.



Not sure if this will help or not...sometimes, when they have to go, they will not...no matter what, until you give up...

Here is what we did...float cheerios...it gives them something to use as target practice...

Good luck!

Nini


----------



## miprender

Colleen27 said:


>


Very Cute



Piper said:


> I'm here and miracle of miracles--I slept in this morning!  I had expected a really rough night because I got Lucy dog a new sister yesterday.  Her name is Katy and she is an 8 month old solid black cat.  Katy is small for her age, so she is just an inch taller than Lucy and the same length.


Congrats on your new addition



tmh0206 said:


> ok, i forgot to ask this question while making the move over here, but last night I was working on one of heathersue's cindy cutie t-shirt and got 2/3 of the way done and all of a sudden my satin stitch was showing up as the white thread in my bobbin and the blue thread in the needle did not show up anywhere???
> 
> what the heck happened and how do I fix it?  I have a brother 750D in case that matters on the answer, but this made me so confused I just stopped until I can figure it out!
> 
> thanks in advance for any possible answer.


It sounds either like your bobbin is dirty or maybe change the needle.




1308Miles said:


>


That is so cool



clairemolly said:


> Life got in the way and I never went back and got it...but DH is going to buy me one on his way home tonight!!!!!







jham said:


> Probably most of you don't know me, I have been lurking or absent for a long time.  I am going to try and keep up better on the latest thread.  I am just starting to get sewing again.  I broke my (sewing) foot 5 days before Christmas and had surgery in January.  I am finally getting to the point where I can get around enough to get to my craft room and sew.  I am still on crutches and not allowed to bear any weight on the broken foot so navigating my cluttered craft room is an adventure to say the least.  Over the past several days I have managed to cut out skirts for DD and her AG doll.  I'm making them Dr. Suess outfits for Dr. Seuss' birthday.  At this rate I'm not sure I'll get done in time!  I'm keeping it pretty simply so I have hope.  My next project is getting a chair up next to the ironing board so I can kneel on it to iron.  I had no idea so many things would be so darn difficult when I broke my foot!!!  But I'm happy to be (almost) sewing again!


.
 Hope your foot heals quickly and can't wait to see your pics of the AG dresses



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Boy Oh Boy do I have good news!  I must say, all the prayers must have worked!  I got an email this morning that my Aunt's biopsy results came back and she does not have cancer!  She has Sarcoidosis, which can be serious, but she is happier with the outlook this has than the cancer, as is her DR.  So, she still needs prayers but the joy of not facing cancer for her is such a blessing!  She feels a lot better!  Again, I always love the support you guys offer!  I could not ask for a better group of friends!


 That is GREAT news.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> OT-
> Wed night I was trying to fix our dining room table and I tilted my head to look to see if I'd solved the problem and we have these chairs (which I hate) that have a "wing" type back with wood that sticks out- anyway I tilted my head right into the wood and it got me right behind my temple. I wasn't much force, but boy it hurt.
> Yesterday I didn't think too much of it, but today I can't bend over to pick anything up with out a screaming headache and a weird achey headache that happens randomly during the day. Didn't do much today because of it, normally I would have wanted to get the house cleaned up and laundry put away in prep for the weekend.
> Does anyone know about this stuff at all?
> Its sort of like a ice cream headache sometimes.


OUCH! That sounds like something I would do. It if gets worse I would definately go to the doctors.



Loodlow said:


> :


Great job



disneywatcher said:


> I just finished sewing this fabric into a summer shirt for our next trip.  I found it tonight and LOVED the pattern!  Also sewed on the grosgrain ribbon straps and bows.  DD is not wanting to take this off


Love it. We are going in July too. 



cogero said:


> thanks for the potty training advice. I am trying it. The kid is so sensory driven the moment he wets he takes everything off.
> 
> SO today we have big boy underwear on and a timer set for every 15 minutes We shall see how it goes.


Cogero so sorry about the issues with your son, but we can be in potty training mode together. We are still trying to get him to go #2 in the potty



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> I sold my first design on etsy! So excited! Just thought I'd share.


 Congrats


----------



## disneywatcher

effervescent said:


> Very cute!  I think my DD has a dress in that same fabric, or one very close to it.  I need to redo the straps because I forgot to heat set them (ribbon) and they frayed in the dryer.
> 
> Not Disney or disboutique related, but I wanted to share pics of the newest addition to our family.  This is Dude, our red eared slider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were not looking to adopt any other living creature, but a military friend of ours moved last week and wasn't looking to take the turtle with her (she wound up with it from another military friend).  My youngest two fell in love with him, so we took him home with us.  I have never owned anything non furry before, but he is just the funniest little guy.  I didn't realize that turtles had such personality!



Very cute turtle!  My daughter thought I was nuts for asking her to bring me a lighter to "melt" the edges of the ribbon so it wouldn't fray.  She was afraid I was going to set it or the house on fire I think 


MinnieVanMom said:


> Summer???  I love the ribbons and bows and it is just lovely.



Yep summmer.  I've got 4 months or so left to get things done up and packed



VBAndrea said:


> OHHHHH!  I LOVE that   The colors are gorgeous and you couldn't have picked a more perfect ribbon.  I must start looking at pre-smocked fabric.  That would be a great shirt or dress for a quick ship date Big Give too as I imagine it goes together quickly.
> 
> I also have to say your dd's hair is stunning -- so full and the color is awesome!


The pre-smocking took all the guess work out of sewing for me (I'm still learning).  It went together fairly quickly the only thing that took some time were the bows and pinning the shoulder ribbons on as straps.  My daughter said to tell you "Thank You!" for the compliments on her hair.


cogero said:


> I really love this.


I saw the fabric and fell in love with it!  I would have bought the whole bolt but it was out of my price range right now.  I'm hopeing they get more in so I can make each of my girls a shirt out of it.


miprender said:


> Love it. We are going in July too.



Well Thank you!


----------



## disneywatcher

cogero said:


> thanks for the potty training advice. I am trying it. The kid is so sensory driven the moment he wets he takes everything off.
> 
> SO today we have big boy underwear on and a timer set for every 15 minutes We shall see how it goes.



I'm trying to potty train my 2.5 year old and it's not easy going either.  Her older sisters have gotten into her "rewards" for sitting on the potty for 2 minutes or more and dealing with me singing to her and reading to her.  She still wont go though  I think I might try the timer thing you are doing...How is it working out so far?


----------



## cogero

I have given up for today but I did get him to go once today. 

I just don't want to make it into torture because he will shut down. He does go every night before bed on the toilet so we are just taking it one step at a time.


----------



## disneywatcher

cogero said:


> I have given up for today but I did get him to go once today.
> 
> I just don't want to make it into torture because he will shut down. He does go every night before bed on the toilet so we are just taking it one step at a time.


That's great that you got him to go!  Keep up the good work!

See my DD KNOWS when she has to go but refuses to sit on the potty (I've now bought 2 and one of those seats that goes on a normal toilet)  I'm going to look up fear of toilet's on the internet to see what I can do for her.  I had bought some balloons and stickers but her sisters have broke into them and keep playing with them


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

My sewing machine is home and fixed and sewing like a dream.  I missed it!  My old Viking sews fine, but I've discovered I love my Brother.  Today's project is a Minnie dot dress for Rebecca...I'm ready to work on stuff for the birthday weekend, and that's the fabric I had in my stash.  JoAnn's has a good sale going on this weekend, but there's no way I'm going to brave traffic to get there...the Daytona JoAnn's is across the street from the speedway, and with the big race there this weekend traffic is a nightmare, not to mention most of the businesses in the area charge $$$ for parking unless you can prove you're a customer.


----------



## disneywatcher

TinkerbelleMom said:


> My sewing machine is home and fixed and sewing like a dream.  I missed it!  My old Viking sews fine, but I've discovered I love my Brother.  Today's project is a Minnie dot dress for Rebecca...I'm ready to work on stuff for the birthday weekend, and that's the fabric I had in my stash.  JoAnn's has a good sale going on this weekend, but there's no way I'm going to brave traffic to get there...the Daytona JoAnn's is across the street from the speedway, and with the big race there this weekend traffic is a nightmare, not to mention most of the businesses in the area charge $$$ for parking unless you can prove you're a customer.



Congrats on having your sewing machine home!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

mine is home too!
but now I dont feel good. Funny, about the same time yesterday I didnt feel good too.
Hoping a little lunch and rest and Ill be working on a simple batik with Figment


----------



## momto2cuties

VBAndrea said:


> When I was little (OK, I'm going to date myself) they had these dolls called Dapper Dan and Dressie Bessie that had clothes with all sorts of snaps, buttoons and zippers and that was more play oriented.  You could take a stuffed animal and make it an outfit with all sorts of closures as well for the kids to practice on.



I ,too, had a Dressie Bessie and my brother had Dapper Dan!  We loved them!!!  I was looking for something like them when my kids were toddlers, but I couldn't find anything nearly as cool.  No one around here ever heard of them.  I'm glad to hear someone else remembers them!!! Someone else who is clearly as young as me!  (I mean that!  We ARE young!  I just learned how to ice skate!  I feel like a kid!)


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

momto2cuties said:


> I ,too, had a Dressie Bessie and my brother had Dapper Dan!  We loved them!!!  I was looking for something like them when my kids were toddlers, but I couldn't find anything nearly as cool.  No one around here ever heard of them.  I'm glad to hear someone else remembers them!!! Someone else who is clearly as young as me!  (I mean that!  We ARE young!  I just learned how to ice skate!  I feel like a kid!)



I remember them too, but I didn't have one, I had to play with the neighbor's.  My mom had made me one, finances were tight when I was young, and she sewed everything but our socks and panties.  I didn't like the one she made for me at the time, but I'd sure love to have it now.


----------



## billwendy

I remember Dapper DAn and Dressie Bestsy!!!! I loved mine!!! 

At work I need to be able to wash things, so we dont have those dolls anymore!!! I was thinking the domino type idea would appeal more to the older kids who need to work on that stuff as well......


----------



## billwendy

TAYLOR's BIG GIVE SHIP DATE!!!!!!!!!!!

Hey everyone - Just wanted to remind you that the ship date for Taylor's big give is TUESDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks so much for all that was signed up for - they will be so surprised!!! 

WOO HOO!!!!


----------



## McDuck

I thought I would go ahead and share the things I've made for Kaitlyn this year.

Easy Fit pants to match T-shirts my mom bought for her:










Jumpsuit for Imagination Movers concert (Kira graciously took care of the embroidery for me...and wonderfully we got to sit right front and back of each other at the show!)  This was a horrible, horrible Butterick pattern.  And it figured Carla came out with a jumpsuit pattern with girly options two weeks after I'd bought, cut out, and started working on the Butterick. LOL











Group picture of our family at the concert:





Mardi Gras outfit--Kaity had just gotten woken up from a nap and changed into this for a cousin's party when we took this, hence the expressions.













Thanks for looking!  

Next planned sewing projects are semi-matching Portrait Peasant dresses for Easter dresses for her and her cousin.  I bought 4 yards each of two different fabrics and will do sleeves, sash, and ruffle on each girl's dress to match the body of the other girl's dress.  Kind of reverse-matching, I guess.

Oh, and there is officially money in my savings account towards an embroidery machine!


----------



## VBAndrea

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I remember them too, but I didn't have one, I had to play with the neighbor's.  My mom had made me one, finances were tight when I was young, and she sewed everything but our socks and panties.  I didn't like the one she made for me at the time, but I'd sure love to have it now.


Well, I didn't have one either.  To really date me, I think the kids I babysat for had them!



McDuck said:


> I thought I would go ahead and share the things I've made for Kaitlyn this year.
> 
> Easy Fit pants to match T-shirts my mom bought for her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jumpsuit for Imagination Movers concert (Kira graciously took care of the embroidery for me...and wonderfully we got to sit right front and back of each other at the show!)  This was a horrible, horrible Butterick pattern.  And it figured Carla came out with a jumpsuit pattern with girly options two weeks after I'd bought, cut out, and started working on the Butterick. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Group picture of our family at the concert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mardi Gras outfit--Kaity had just gotten woken up from a nap and changed into this for a cousin's party when we took this, hence the expressions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Next planned sewing projects are semi-matching Portrait Peasant dresses for Easter dresses for her and her cousin.  I bought 4 yards each of two different fabrics and will do sleeves, sash, and ruffle on each girl's dress to match the body of the other girl's dress.  Kind of reverse-matching, I guess.
> 
> Oh, and there is officially money in my savings account towards an embroidery machine!


All so very cute!  I especially love the fabrics on the Easy Fits.  Your dd is darling (but I think I'm partial as her hair reminds me so much of what my dd's looked liked at that age!).

I just got back from visiting Khelsey and family so will post my Big Give pics shortly (once I can figure out all the things dh has plugged into the computer and what I can safely unlpug -- of course he's not home at the moment!).  Khelsey and family are all sweeties!


----------



## effervescent

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> I sold my first design on etsy! So excited! Just thought I'd share.








MinnieVanMom said:


> Congrats on the nook!  How do you like it so far?  Sorry about the shirt and I think we have all been there at one time or another.  I love your new pet.  Is it easy to take care of?  You are kind to take it in and glad the kids like it.



Love the Nook!  I bought a refurb so as not to sink lots of $$ into something I may not like, but I absolutely love it.  The print is very easy to read and since it slips in my purse I can take it anywhere. Very glad that I decided to buy it.

Dude is really a breeze to take care of after we got his habitat set up.  He had outgrown his last habitat and my friend did not upgrade it since she was hoping not to keep him.  He gets pellet food twice a day and you have to make sure that the aquarium lights are turned off at night.  Every other week he gets some live fish as a treat.  I usually turn on his lights in the morning and he's always there waiting for me and starts swimming ferociously when he sees me.  He's like a dog only better.  



VBAndrea said:


> Sorry about the t-shirt   I detest ruining a shirt (I only hand applique) so I rarely do t-shirts.
> 
> Your turtle is cute!  We had a turtle that moved into our pond one summer but he didn't winter over   Mostly I see tortoises around here though.



I usually don't mind tshirts, but the world has been against me the last couple of days.  I managed to put a hole in another one today, but that was my own carelessness with the scissors.  I had to take a break to keep from going on a rampage!

The reptile store where we get Dude's necessities has a tortoise and it is awesome.  If I had unlimited amounts of space and the money to care for them, I'd buy the tortoise and one of their monitor lizards.  And I never would have considered myself a reptile person!  




disneywatcher said:


> Very cute turtle!  My daughter thought I was nuts for asking her to bring me a lighter to "melt" the edges of the ribbon so it wouldn't fray.  She was afraid I was going to set it or the house on fire I think



When my husband was in the military he had a string hanging off the back of his ACUs.  He was more than a little nervous to let me burn it off with the lighter!




cogero said:


> I have given up for today but I did get him to go once today.
> 
> I just don't want to make it into torture because he will shut down. He does go every night before bed on the toilet so we are just taking it one step at a time.



Both of my boys were long slow processes.  You have a good outlook on it.  Good luck!




McDuck said:


> I thought I would go ahead and share the things I've made for Kaitlyn this year.
> 
> Mardi Gras outfit--Kaity had just gotten woken up from a nap and changed into this for a cousin's party when we took this, hence the expressions.



Cute outfits (and model)!  I really love the Mardi Gras one.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

cogero said:


> I have given up for today but I did get him to go once today.
> 
> I just don't want to make it into torture because he will shut down. He does go every night before bed on the toilet so we are just taking it one step at a time.


You have to know when to quit and it sounds like you do.   You know your son best and as his Mom will do what is best for him.  Good luck.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> My sewing machine is home and fixed and sewing like a dream.  I missed it!  My old Viking sews fine, but I've discovered I love my Brother.  Today's project is a Minnie dot dress for Rebecca...I'm ready to work on stuff for the birthday weekend, and that's the fabric I had in my stash.  JoAnn's has a good sale going on this weekend, but there's no way I'm going to brave traffic to get there...the Daytona JoAnn's is across the street from the speedway, and with the big race there this weekend traffic is a nightmare, not to mention most of the businesses in the area charge $$$ for parking unless you can prove you're a customer.


Congrats on getting your machine back.  I don't think I would be going out with the crowds and paying for parking to shop, no thank you.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> mine is home too!
> but now I dont feel good. Funny, about the same time yesterday I didnt feel good too.
> Hoping a little lunch and rest and Ill be working on a simple batik with Figment


Glad your machine is home but sorry you don't feel so good.  I can't wait to see the Figment out of batik.



McDuck said:


> I thought I would go ahead and share the things I've made for Kaitlyn this year.
> 
> Easy Fit pants to match T-shirts my mom bought for her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jumpsuit for Imagination Movers concert (Kira graciously took care of the embroidery for me...and wonderfully we got to sit right front and back of each other at the show!)  This was a horrible, horrible Butterick pattern.  And it figured Carla came out with a jumpsuit pattern with girly options two weeks after I'd bought, cut out, and started working on the Butterick. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Group picture of our family at the concert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mardi Gras outfit--Kaity had just gotten woken up from a nap and changed into this for a cousin's party when we took this, hence the expressions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Next planned sewing projects are semi-matching Portrait Peasant dresses for Easter dresses for her and her cousin.  I bought 4 yards each of two different fabrics and will do sleeves, sash, and ruffle on each girl's dress to match the body of the other girl's dress.  Kind of reverse-matching, I guess.
> 
> Oh, and there is officially money in my savings account towards an embroidery machine!


Wow, you have had a busy year and yet sewed for each event.  Where do yo find the time?  Everything is lovely and very girly.  What kind of machine are you going to get?


----------



## disneywatcher

McDuck said:


> I thought I would go ahead and share the things I've made for Kaitlyn this year.
> 
> Easy Fit pants to match T-shirts my mom bought for her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jumpsuit for Imagination Movers concert (Kira graciously took care of the embroidery for me...and wonderfully we got to sit right front and back of each other at the show!)  This was a horrible, horrible Butterick pattern.  And it figured Carla came out with a jumpsuit pattern with girly options two weeks after I'd bought, cut out, and started working on the Butterick. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Group picture of our family at the concert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mardi Gras outfit--Kaity had just gotten woken up from a nap and changed into this for a cousin's party when we took this, hence the expressions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Next planned sewing projects are semi-matching Portrait Peasant dresses for Easter dresses for her and her cousin.  I bought 4 yards each of two different fabrics and will do sleeves, sash, and ruffle on each girl's dress to match the body of the other girl's dress.  Kind of reverse-matching, I guess.
> 
> Oh, and there is officially money in my savings account towards an embroidery machine!



Those pants are so adorable!  Great work!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I just got the call, my DVC sold within 24 hours of listing.


----------



## revrob

MinnieVanMom said:


> I just got the call, my DVC sold within 24 hours of listing.



WOW!  that's fabulous!  We've been considering selling one contract, but I've been afraid it wouldn't sale.  Now I wonder if I should go ahead and list!


----------



## VBAndrea

I went to visit Big Give recipient Khelsey and her family today.  I posted some pics of them opening gifts on Khelsey's pretrip report but really didn't get good photos of the items themselves while there, so I am posting now.

But before I do that I have to say WOW!!!!  What a talented group of ladies we have!  Scouthawkks Seaworld outfits were gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!  I love the little dolphin button on Khelsey's!  Pipers oufits were awesome!  Purple Ears Patricia tunic was soooo much prettier in person -- photos just don't do these outfits justice!  Woodkins Barney outfit arrived while I was there and there was so much great detail in the paint that didn't show in the photos -- like the little sparkly paint around the bow.  CJbear and RMAMoms bags were awesome.  Beautiful blankets and pillowcases from BalletMom97....AWESOME eye spy bags and a cube from Above H20 (her sewing is flawless!!!).  The tie dye shirts were fabulous -- the crayon roll ups were perfect, cute busy bags and family survival kits, the "K" bracelets and light up Mickey ears -- I know there was more and I apologize to those I haven't mentioned, but it was overwhelming to see the quality work everyone did.  

Anyway, Khelsey and family are the SWEETEST 

Here is what I made:
Luggage tags for all: Side with names:





Other Side:





Rag Quilt for Khelsey (the red looks really bright in that photo -- I think it looks better in person):





Bibs for Khelsey -- one with Barney, one Minnie dot but thought it might llok bad with Piper's red t-shirts so I made another with the black fabric with mod dots (as it turns out both look fine with the outfits):









Pillow and covers (Barney, Minnie colors and one to coordinate with the tunic Purple Ears made):









Minnie wheelchair decoration:





Barney wheelchair decoration:





Totes I made for Karis and Kaylie -- only one is pictured -- they are almost identical:





Tote bag goodies:





Bracelets for the girls:





And to think, I only signed up to make two bibs!  But when I found out this family lived in a neighboring city I felt compelled to make more.  I am so glad I did.  They are such a wonderful family!!!!

I'm hoping this is a link to Khelsey's Pre-trip Report (my pics are on pg. 16):
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40014090#post40014090


----------



## weluvdizne

Been a busy few days here and you guys are already on page 10.  WOW!!  I have to say, everything posted lately is super cute, and the kiddo's are all adorable!  Been saying prayers for all who need them.  
I mistakenly thought I had another week to do Korissa's give, but thankfully, somebody mentioned it on here, and then, I realized the real time frame.  I got the shirts done last night, and posted the pix on the big give site this afternoon.  I will mail them out on Tuesday.  
I will also be mailing these blankets to Lisa on Tuesday.  We originally signed up for 5, but ended up making 12.  Glad we could be a part of this.  It really is amazing!





Hope everyone is having a great weekend.  I'm going to start my very first Simply Sweet.  I read over the directions, and it looks very straight forward, so I'm excited!!!  I'll keep ya posted on my progress.


----------



## weluvdizne

VBAndrea said:


> I went to visit Big Give recipient Khelsey and her family today.  I posted some pics of them opening gifts on Khelsey's pretrip report but really didn't get good photos of the items themselves while there, so I am posting now.
> 
> But before I do that I have to say WOW!!!!  What a talented group of ladies we have!  Scouthawkks Seaworld outfits were gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!  I love the little dolphin button on Khelsey's!  Pipers oufits were awesome!  Purple Ears Patricia tunic was soooo much prettier in person -- photos just don't do these outfits justice!  Woodkins Barney outfit arrived while I was there and there was so much great detail in the paint that didn't show in the photos -- like the little sparkly paint around the bow.  CJbear and RMAMoms bags were awesome.  Beautiful blankets and pillowcases from BalletMom97....AWESOME eye spy bags and a cube from Above H20 (her sewing is flawless!!!).  The tie dye shirts were fabulous -- the crayon roll ups were perfect, cute busy bags and family survival kits, the "K" bracelets and light up Mickey ears -- I know there was more and I apologize to those I haven't mentioned, but it was overwhelming to see the quality work everyone did.
> 
> Anyway, Khelsey and family are the SWEETEST
> 
> Here is what I made:
> Luggage tags for all: Side with names:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other Side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rag Quilt for Khelsey (the red looks really bright in that photo -- I think it looks better in person):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bibs for Khelsey -- one with Barney, one Minnie dot but thought it might llok bad with Piper's red t-shirts so I made another with the black fabric with mod dots (as it turns out both look fine with the outfits):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pillow and covers (Barney, Minnie colors and one to coordinate with the tunic Purple Ears made):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie wheelchair decoration:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barney wheelchair decoration:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totes I made for Karis and Kaylie -- only one is pictured -- they are almost identical:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tote bag goodies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bracelets for the girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to think, I only signed up to make two bibs!  But when I found out this family lived in a neighboring city I felt compelled to make more.  I am so glad I did.  They are such a wonderful family!!!!
> 
> I'm hoping this is a link to Khelsey's Pre-trip Report (my pics are on pg. 16):
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40014090#post40014090



WOW!!!  You are so sweet to do so much for this give.  I'm sure they really appreciate it!  How nice of you.  Everything looks great, but I have to say, I like the nice touch of the scallopped edges on the quilt.  How did you do that, if I may ask?  Love it all!


----------



## McDuck

VBAndrea said:


> All so very cute!  I especially love the fabrics on the Easy Fits.  Your dd is darling (but I think I'm partial as her hair reminds me so much of what my dd's looked liked at that age!).



Thank you.  She is quite a little doll.  We were very emphatic at MK getting her bangs cut that they were only to touch the bangs.  LOL



effervescent said:


> Cute outfits (and model)!  I really love the Mardi Gras one.



Thank you!  I forgot to mention the fabric for that whole outfit came out of the remnant bin.  I love the size she's in right now!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Wow, you have had a busy year and yet sewed for each event.  Where do yo find the time?  Everything is lovely and very girly.  What kind of machine are you going to get?



Thank you.    I work when she takes a nap and after she goes to bed on nights she goes to bed early.  My husband is very good about sending me up to work on evenings and playing with her when the "deadline" is getting close.

I'm eyeing the PE780D.  I think I would really use the pre-programmed designs on polo shirts for me and DH--my dad found the promotional materials and manual online so I got to "preview" them.  I figure by the time I've got enough saved up it should be down in price some from where it is now.



disneywatcher said:


> Those pants are so adorable!  Great work!



Thank you!



VBAndrea said:


> I went to visit Big Give recipient Khelsey and her family today.  I posted some pics of them opening gifts on Khelsey's pretrip report but really didn't get good photos of the items themselves while there, so I am posting now.
> 
> But before I do that I have to say WOW!!!!  What a talented group of ladies we have!  Scouthawkks Seaworld outfits were gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!  I love the little dolphin button on Khelsey's!  Pipers oufits were awesome!  Purple Ears Patricia tunic was soooo much prettier in person -- photos just don't do these outfits justice!  Woodkins Barney outfit arrived while I was there and there was so much great detail in the paint that didn't show in the photos -- like the little sparkly paint around the bow.  CJbear and RMAMoms bags were awesome.  Beautiful blankets and pillowcases from BalletMom97....AWESOME eye spy bags and a cube from Above H20 (her sewing is flawless!!!).  The tie dye shirts were fabulous -- the crayon roll ups were perfect, cute busy bags and family survival kits, the "K" bracelets and light up Mickey ears -- I know there was more and I apologize to those I haven't mentioned, but it was overwhelming to see the quality work everyone did.
> 
> Anyway, Khelsey and family are the SWEETEST
> 
> Here is what I made:
> Luggage tags for all: Side with names:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other Side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rag Quilt for Khelsey (the red looks really bright in that photo -- I think it looks better in person):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bibs for Khelsey -- one with Barney, one Minnie dot but thought it might llok bad with Piper's red t-shirts so I made another with the black fabric with mod dots (as it turns out both look fine with the outfits):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pillow and covers (Barney, Minnie colors and one to coordinate with the tunic Purple Ears made):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie wheelchair decoration:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barney wheelchair decoration:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totes I made for Karis and Kaylie -- only one is pictured -- they are almost identical:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tote bag goodies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bracelets for the girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to think, I only signed up to make two bibs!  But when I found out this family lived in a neighboring city I felt compelled to make more.  I am so glad I did.  They are such a wonderful family!!!!
> 
> I'm hoping this is a link to Khelsey's Pre-trip Report (my pics are on pg. 16):
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40014090#post40014090



That is so wonderful you got to go visit them and you made such lovely things--how great they coordinate so well!


----------



## VBAndrea

weluvdizne said:


> Been a busy few days here and you guys are already on page 10.  WOW!!  I have to say, everything posted lately is super cute, and the kiddo's are all adorable!  Been saying prayers for all who need them.
> I mistakenly thought I had another week to do Korissa's give, but thankfully, somebody mentioned it on here, and then, I realized the real time frame.  I got the shirts done last night, and posted the pix on the big give site this afternoon.  I will mail them out on Tuesday.
> I will also be mailing these blankets to Lisa on Tuesday.  We originally signed up for 5, but ended up making 12.  Glad we could be a part of this.  It really is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend.  I'm going to start my very first Simply Sweet.  I read over the directions, and it looks very straight forward, so I'm excited!!!  I'll keep ya posted on my progress.



Awesome blankets!  I love that Cars fleece -- I haven't seen that one before.

The SS goes together pretty easily -- I always leave out the inner lining on the bodice though and just do one lining layer -- usually in muslin b/c it's lightweight and inexpensive.




weluvdizne said:


> WOW!!!  You are so sweet to do so much for this give.  I'm sure they really appreciate it!  How nice of you.  Everything looks great, but I have to say, I like the nice touch of the scallopped edges on the quilt.  How did you do that, if I may ask?  Love it all!



This is the link to the tut for the scalloped edges -- there are patterns to download and print.  The author did 7x7 squares and mine were 5x5 so I reduced the pattern size via my printer and it was still a hair to big (my printer only reduces in set increments) but I just cut the pattern pieces out a wee bit smaller.  This was the first rag quilt I ever made.  I'm going to do a dog bed next.

http://sew4home.com/projects/bed-linens/348-stylish-baby-nursery-scalloped-rag-baby-quilt


----------



## JudysLilgirlalways

As I have looked through the majority of these posts I can't help but think wow...followed by how can I make this in adult pooh size for me and my wheelchair-bound mom! I love the feliz (buttruffle dress) and vida (no buttruffle dress) and would love some in tunic form but would need to make them hold in my ladies kwim! some of the stories on here are also amazing! I would love to be able to help with the big gives but all my money is going into our next trip...we went in sept of 09 and my mom went on tot and before that we hadn't been since I was six! In the time since the first trip(when I was six) my parents got divorced, and on November 4, 1995 my brother was killed 25 days before his 17th birthday. my mom's favorite character is eeyore but she is more like Peter Pan. She is 52 and will never grow up. We are hoping to go to WDW again in the fall of 2012 money and god willing. 

sorry for my novel post! Keep up the amazing creations I love looking at!

Michelle


----------



## billwendy

ANDREA!!!!! AWESOME visit and posts!! I loved seeing them!! How did you make the wheelchair decorations? Is it something you found or came up with ? Im wondering if you could post a tutorial or something so the other wish kids who have special wheelchairs (like Kade) could enjoy them too!!! I really love your raggie bags!!!!

McDuck - I have a 270D by brother, and honestly, once I did my first heathersue design, i never used one of those preprogrammed designs again. THey really werent that awesome......but have fun if you get a new machine!!!

Im getting ready to attach my 2 more rows of ruffles on the rosetta bag - is the rest easy????


----------



## billwendy

Hey Guys - Alicia's embroidery machine just went on the fritz as she was trying to do Taylor and Sami's Tink shirts to mach the cute capri's she made. Would anyone be able to fill in? Taylor wears kids large, Sami is a kids medium...please let me know if you think you can help. We need a quick turn around, but as long as you got them in the mail by wed or thurs, it be totally okey dokey!!! THanks for considering!!

Wendy


----------



## weluvdizne

VBAndrea said:


> Awesome blankets!  I love that Cars fleece -- I haven't seen that one before.
> 
> 
> The SS goes together pretty easily -- I always leave out the inner lining on the bodice though and just do one lining layer -- usually in muslin b/c it's lightweight and inexpensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the link to the tut for the scalloped edges -- there are patterns to download and print.  The author did 7x7 squares and mine were 5x5 so I reduced the pattern size via my printer and it was still a hair to big (my printer only reduces in set increments) but I just cut the pattern pieces out a wee bit smaller.  This was the first rag quilt I ever made.  I'm going to do a dog bed next.



Thank you.  The Car's fabric is  a big hit at our house!  We got it from Walmart, back in the day when ours still had fabric.   That still irritates me.  Hobby Lobby is close, but they are expensive, and JoAnn's is far away and expensive.  
I'm done with helping kids with homework and we made/ate dinner, so now to the dress.  I had read that a lot of people skip the middle layer, so that was my plan.  Lining with muslin is a great idea, thanks.
I don't want to be a pain, but I don't see the link for the quilt edges.  Could you post it again, please, and thank you so much!


----------



## cogero

billwendy said:


> Hey Guys - Alicia's embroidery machine just went on the fritz as she was trying to do Taylor and Sami's Tink shirts to mach the cute capri's she made. Would anyone be able to fill in? Taylor wears kids large, Sami is a kids medium...please let me know if you think you can help. We need a quick turn around, but as long as you got them in the mail by wed or thurs, it be totally okey dokey!!! THanks for considering!!
> 
> Wendy



Wendy I can help and I live in NY about 40 miles so let me know. I just bought Heather Sue's Tink head and shoulders and I have cuties too.


----------



## PurpleEars

.





cogero said:


> Thanks Everyone for the kind words.
> 
> Thankfully DS is already in a special preschool for autism and he gets speech therapy twice a week at home and and at school so I am lucky in that respect.
> 
> I am just looking for more information.
> 
> Tomorrow I am starting potty training during the day with him. we will see how crazy it makes me.



Good luck with the potty training. 



Loodlow said:


> My first Carla C.! Now to finish the duplicate for the identical twin! Only I am reversing the prints for her. Thanks for all your inspiration!



The outfit is beautiful! Thanks for sharing the pictures!



disneywatcher said:


>



Beautiful shirt. She looks so pretty in the picture!



billwendy said:


> Lastly, I think I'd like to try to make a game for my kids at work who need to work on clothing fasteners. Lets face it, doing that is just not FUN!!! but, a necessity. I was thinking of a dominoe type game where they'd have to match the button to the button hole, zipper to zipper, shoe lace to shoe lace - and they'd have to actually fasten it together. now, any ideas of how to make this easily AND how to make tiny zippers????? lol....???



Wendy - I have done a fabric book with some of those activities (though minus the card matching part). I think it was an old Vouge pattern (circa 1970-1980's) - they simply don't make patterns for cute and functional fabric books anymore. So something like that may be a start. Do you want a short zipper or a tiny zipper? Also do they need to be separating zippers (so you will have half on each card)? I am asking because I know I have some short zippers (like 5") in my stash.




RubberDuckyRanch said:


> I sold my first design on etsy! So excited! Just thought I'd share.



Congrats!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> My sewing machine is home and fixed and sewing like a dream.  I missed it!  My old Viking sews fine, but I've discovered I love my Brother.  Today's project is a Minnie dot dress for Rebecca...I'm ready to work on stuff for the birthday weekend, and that's the fabric I had in my stash.  JoAnn's has a good sale going on this weekend, but there's no way I'm going to brave traffic to get there...the Daytona JoAnn's is across the street from the speedway, and with the big race there this weekend traffic is a nightmare, not to mention most of the businesses in the area charge $$$ for parking unless you can prove you're a customer.



Glad to hear you have the sewing machine back. Too bad about the parking situation! I would avoid it too!



McDuck said:


> Mardi Gras outfit--Kaity had just gotten woken up from a nap and changed into this for a cousin's party when we took this, hence the expressions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Next planned sewing projects are semi-matching Portrait Peasant dresses for Easter dresses for her and her cousin.  I bought 4 yards each of two different fabrics and will do sleeves, sash, and ruffle on each girl's dress to match the body of the other girl's dress.  Kind of reverse-matching, I guess.
> 
> Oh, and there is officially money in my savings account towards an embroidery machine!



Everything looks so pretty. I like the Mardi Gras outfit the best. Congrats on having enough money for the embroidery machine!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I just got the call, my DVC sold within 24 hours of listing.



That's great!



VBAndrea said:


> I went to visit Big Give recipient Khelsey and her family today.  I posted some pics of them opening gifts on Khelsey's pretrip report but really didn't get good photos of the items themselves while there, so I am posting now.
> 
> But before I do that I have to say WOW!!!!  What a talented group of ladies we have!  Scouthawkks Seaworld outfits were gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!  I love the little dolphin button on Khelsey's!  Pipers oufits were awesome!  Purple Ears Patricia tunic was soooo much prettier in person -- photos just don't do these outfits justice!  Woodkins Barney outfit arrived while I was there and there was so much great detail in the paint that didn't show in the photos -- like the little sparkly paint around the bow.  CJbear and RMAMoms bags were awesome.  Beautiful blankets and pillowcases from BalletMom97....AWESOME eye spy bags and a cube from Above H20 (her sewing is flawless!!!).  The tie dye shirts were fabulous -- the crayon roll ups were perfect, cute busy bags and family survival kits, the "K" bracelets and light up Mickey ears -- I know there was more and I apologize to those I haven't mentioned, but it was overwhelming to see the quality work everyone did.
> 
> Anyway, Khelsey and family are the SWEETEST
> 
> Here is what I made:
> Luggage tags for all: Side with names:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rag Quilt for Khelsey (the red looks really bright in that photo -- I think it looks better in person):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bibs for Khelsey -- one with Barney, one Minnie dot but thought it might llok bad with Piper's red t-shirts so I made another with the black fabric with mod dots (as it turns out both look fine with the outfits):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pillow and covers (Barney, Minnie colors and one to coordinate with the tunic Purple Ears made):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie wheelchair decoration:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barney wheelchair decoration:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totes I made for Karis and Kaylie -- only one is pictured -- they are almost identical:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tote bag goodies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bracelets for the girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to think, I only signed up to make two bibs!  But when I found out this family lived in a neighboring city I felt compelled to make more.  I am so glad I did.  They are such a wonderful family!!!!
> 
> I'm hoping this is a link to Khelsey's Pre-trip Report (my pics are on pg. 16):
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40014090#post40014090



Wow! You did a lot for them! Thanks so much for sharing the pictures. It sounds like everyone had a good time from their PTR.



weluvdizne said:


> I will also be mailing these blankets to Lisa on Tuesday.  We originally signed up for 5, but ended up making 12.  Glad we could be a part of this.  It really is amazing!



That is amazing! I am sure Lisa and Megan will really appreciate your work!




JudysLilgirlalways said:


> As I have looked through the majority of these posts I can't help but think wow...followed by how can I make this in adult pooh size for me and my wheelchair-bound mom! I love the feliz (buttruffle dress) and vida (no buttruffle dress) and would love some in tunic form but would need to make them hold in my ladies kwim! some of the stories on here are also amazing! I would love to be able to help with the big gives but all my money is going into our next trip...we went in sept of 09 and my mom went on tot and before that we hadn't been since I was six! In the time since the first trip(when I was six) my parents got divorced, and on November 4, 1995 my brother was killed 25 days before his 17th birthday. my mom's favorite character is eeyore but she is more like Peter Pan. She is 52 and will never grow up. We are hoping to go to WDW again in the fall of 2012 money and god willing.
> 
> sorry for my novel post! Keep up the amazing creations I love looking at!
> 
> Michelle



I just want to say Welcome! Sorry to hear about your family's situation. While most of the work posted here are made for kids, I am sure you will find ideas for adults too!

I have to share my fabric find of the day! I was at Fabricland as they had a 50% off sale today. I found this fabric in their bargin section - 100% cotton at $4/metre ($2/metre after the discount!)




I think I now have the right fabric to make outfits for Animal Kingdom (though I wondered after the fact if I should have bought more of the animal print!) I also saw the polka dot fabric Squirrel referred to in an earlier post, though my store wanted $15/metre for them at the regular price.


----------



## jas0202

RMAMom said:


> http://www.facebook.com/pages/DigitalByDesign/254830756187



BLESS YOU!  So, I wasn't blind, just needed to search without the spaces.  Glad I am not crazy.  Thanks!


----------



## Colleen27

VBAndrea said:


> This was another Valentine shirt I made for dd.  You can see how terribly enthusiastic she was in posing for this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jeans have hearts all over them, but those came from Target.  And she only wore this once b/f VD b/c she was out sick a couple of days.  Do you think it's too Valentinesy or can she wear it any ol' day?



I love that. My DD would absolutely wear that every day. She has a store-bought top in a similar fabric that she loves. 



1308Miles said:


> [/IMG]



Wow, 100 Mickey heads... You have a lot more patience than I do!



disneywatcher said:


> I just finished sewing this fabric into a summer shirt for our next trip.  I found it tonight and LOVED the pattern!  Also sewed on the grosgrain ribbon straps and bows.  DD is not wanting to take this off



I love it. I always look at those fabrics and wonder how I'd handle straps. That ribbon is the perfect solution!



Loodlow said:


> My first Carla C.! Now to finish the duplicate for the identical twin! Only I am reversing the prints for her. Thanks for all your inspiration!



Those fabrics are just too cute!



VBAndrea said:


> Rag Quilt for Khelsey (the red looks really bright in that photo -- I think it looks better in person):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie wheelchair decoration:



How great that you were able to take everything to them in person! The rag quilt is beautiful and the wheelchair decorations are so creative.


----------



## geishagirl81

Hi!!  I sew and am already planning the kids outfits for our trip, a year out.  Sad right?  LOL to me its half the fun.  Anyway, I do not have an embroidery machine.  Does anyone here have the Finding Nemo program and is for hire?  I bought some awesome knit fabric at JoAnns for 90 cents a yard today.  White with little blue wavy stripes and little red sea horses.  I plan on making a pillowcase dress for dd and a brother shirt for ds with it.  For morning  at Epcot.  I want Nemo and Dorey embroidered on the dress and Crush on the shirt.  I dont know if anyone can pm me about their Etsy site so we can work something out as I know DIS'ers can't conduct biz here


----------



## billwendy

THanks SUE!!! Sue is going to do the tink shirts to match Alicia's capri's for Taylor and Sami! Thanks to all those who offered - this is such a special group - love ya all!!!

I got the outside done of the rosetta bag...next the lining and strap! I'll finish that tomorrow - I dont sew well after 10!! lol


----------



## EEs*Mommy

Well I am late to the part today lol.


----------



## hivemama

I'm late too. At least I made it! Can anyone tell me if the fabric swap yahoo group is still active? It looks like nothing has been posted since 2009?

Finished up a bunch of projects this weekend. Trying to figure out the easiest way to post pics.


----------



## kelly1218

Ugh....I had a nice multiquote going....then I hit the backspace and wiped it all out. 

I love the Mardi Gras outfit....

The rag quilt looks great...I didn't see the link for it either. 

All the stuff for the gives are amazing!!!  

I'll have to look into the wheelchair decorations.... I could probably sign up for some of those. hmmmm. 

the 100 day Mickey shirt looks great....very time consuming..and kudos for the patience!!



I went to Joann's the other day with a 20%off coupon...and I promised DD14 we were there for beads only....now I wish I bribed her to browse the fabric too. Oh well. I think we spent enough anyway 

Tomorrow (well today) I am hoping to get a decent amount of DD12s project linus quilt done.  

Being sick for 3 days really doesn't help an already tight deadline. ick.

Happy Sunday.


----------



## VBAndrea

billwendy said:


> ANDREA!!!!! AWESOME visit and posts!! I loved seeing them!! How did you make the wheelchair decorations? Is it something you found or came up with ? Im wondering if you could post a tutorial or something so the other wish kids who have special wheelchairs (like Kade) could enjoy them too!!! I really love your raggie bags!!!!



I searched high and low on Google for wheelchair decorations and finally found one thing:  a lady attached a store bought butterfly used for decorating kid's rooms with a pipe cleaner to her wheelchair handle.  I had to be a little more creative  since my decorations couldn't bounce around so much.

This is how I did them (perhaps I can make one for Kade and take pics as I go along) but before anyone tries them I want a report back from Shelby on how well they "stood up."  

For Minnie I cut out felt with pinking shears and put a couple of layers of smaller sized batting inside for some puffiness.  I inserted a drinking straw for the handle and sewed all along the edges including right over the straw (the straw goes up into the fabric at least two inches).  After that, I took a wooden skewer (the kind used for cooking -- kabobs) and jammed it into the straw up into the fabric.  It takes a little shoving to get it through the stitches but was really needed for firmness.  I just taped the end of the straw so the skewer wouldn't slide out.  I then covered the straw that was sticking out with two pipecleaners and attached another pipecleaner to the bottom (just by twisting it) so they can wrap that around the wheelchair handle or arm.

On my doorknob I had a little problem because they wanted to spin to the side and upside down, but my levered handles are shiny, smooth and slippery.  I am hoping twisting the pipecleaner around a rubberized or padded wheel chair handle will hold up a little better.  If you or anyone could think of anything helpful to make the decorations stand straight up let me know.

For Barney I just used felt with a sticky back and did no sewing -- just stuck two pieces together and drew his face on with marker -- didn't want to sew over the sticky things and gum up my machine.

Those tote bags were a no brainer -- no pattern needed when piecing squares together.  The girls really seemed to like them too.  I know my dd likes having bags to carry toys to the car (note I said to the car, not from the car as the backseat of my car looks like a very messy playroom!).  I think most girls like purses and bags.



weluvdizne said:


> Thank you.  The Car's fabric is  a big hit at our house!  We got it from Walmart, back in the day when ours still had fabric.   That still irritates me.  Hobby Lobby is close, but they are expensive, and JoAnn's is far away and expensive.
> I'm done with helping kids with homework and we made/ate dinner, so now to the dress.  I had read that a lot of people skip the middle layer, so that was my plan.  Lining with muslin is a great idea, thanks.
> I don't want to be a pain, but I don't see the link for the quilt edges.  Could you post it again, please, and thank you so much!



I am so sorry I forgot to attach the link!    I went back and edited the post so it shows up, but for your convenience here it is:
http://sew4home.com/projects/bed-linens/348-stylish-baby-nursery-scalloped-rag-baby-quilt

We still have two Walmarts that carry fabric   One is already a Super Walmart and one is switching to a SuperWalmart but the ladies promise me that fabric is staying!!!  Though they were told they are getting a smaller cutting table (which the already SuperWalmart has).  Their selection has also gotten smaller, but it is still decent.  Their prices have gone up a little too -- almost everything used to be $4 a yard and now it's getting closer to $5 a yard for most things.  I can still find some cheap solids though, but otherwise coupons/sales at Joanns or Hancocks end up being comparable.  I love the discount bin though -- most fabric on it is $2.50 a yard -- hit or miss what they have, but I'm not complaining!




PurpleEars said:


> .
> 
> Wow! You did a lot for them! Thanks so much for sharing the pictures. It sounds like everyone had a good time from their PTR.
> 
> I have to share my fabric find of the day! I was at Fabricland as they had a 50% off sale today. I found this fabric in their bargin section - 100% cotton at $4/metre ($2/metre after the discount!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I now have the right fabric to make outfits for Animal Kingdom (though I wondered after the fact if I should have bought more of the animal print!) I also saw the polka dot fabric Squirrel referred to in an earlier post, though my store wanted $15/metre for them at the regular price.



I love that animal print!  I just snatched some up at Walmart (a different fabric but still great for AK) in the discount bin.  I have learned to buy a lot if it's cheap, but my print only had 1 3/4 yds left on the bolt.

Wanted to share with you about Khelsey's bibs as I told Shelby the issues we had with them being thick -- her MIL makes them and they are just a single layer hemmed on all sides.  The one she had on was flannel so just a good single layer absorbent fabric is all!  She seemed to like the terry underside on mine though, and I think she will hopefully be able to make all of ours work.


----------



## cogero

VBAndrea said:


> Wanted to share with you about Khelsey's bibs as I told Shelby the issues we had with them being thick -- her MIL makes them and they are just a single layer hemmed on all sides.  The one she had on was flannel so just a good single layer absorbent fabric is all!  She seemed to like the terry underside on mine though, and I think she will hopefully be able to make all of ours work.



I used Terry on the bottom of the bib I made. I actually need to either go to Joanns or order more since I need to make my nephew some more bibs. my SIL likes the regular kind of bibs so I just upsized a bib pattern from YCMT for him.


----------



## cogero

I need to find an apron pattern to make a gift for a few friends. I am trying to decide if I want a half apron or a full bib apron. Think I will browse YCMT today to see if they have what I want because I do not have enough projects on tap.


----------



## VBAndrea

cogero said:


> I used Terry on the bottom of the bib I made. I actually need to either go to Joanns or order more since I need to make my nephew some more bibs. my SIL likes the regular kind of bibs so I just upsized a bib pattern from YCMT for him.



I just used terry on the bottoms of the bibs too, but on the first two I made I lined them, so it was two layers of fabric and harder to tie.  On the last one I did I only hemmed the top edge and used terry on the bottom and it ties soooooo much easier!  The one you made should work fine.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

cogero said:


> I need to find an apron pattern to make a gift for a few friends. I am trying to decide if I want a half apron or a full bib apron. Think I will browse YCMT today to see if they have what I want because I do not have enough projects on tap.


I have several commercial patterns.  It can't be very hard to make.  I wish you lived close so I could just meet and give them to you.



billwendy said:


> THanks SUE!!! Sue is going to do the tink shirts to match Alicia's capri's for Taylor and Sami! Thanks to all those who offered - this is such a special group - love ya all!!!
> 
> I got the outside done of the rosetta bag...next the lining and strap! I'll finish that tomorrow - I dont sew well after 10!! lol


Wendy, how is the bag coming together for you?  I thought it was easy other than my mistake with the ruffles.  You are wise not to sew when tired.



weluvdizne said:


> Been a busy few days here and you guys are already on page 10.  WOW!!  I have to say, everything posted lately is super cute, and the kiddo's are all adorable!  Been saying prayers for all who need them.
> I mistakenly thought I had another week to do Korissa's give, but thankfully, somebody mentioned it on here, and then, I realized the real time frame.  I got the shirts done last night, and posted the pix on the big give site this afternoon.  I will mail them out on Tuesday.
> I will also be mailing these blankets to Lisa on Tuesday.  We originally signed up for 5, but ended up making 12.  Glad we could be a part of this.  It really is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend.  I'm going to start my very first Simply Sweet.  I read over the directions, and it looks very straight forward, so I'm excited!!!  I'll keep ya posted on my progress.


The blankets are so nice.  They look so soft and cuddlie.  You are so nice to do the gives.  The families really do appreciate all you give.

Andrea, everything that was posted for the give is very lovely.  Ladies, you are a marvelous group and give so very much to others.  It is so kind of all of you and warms my heart. 

Right now I am working on making a few things to give to little warrior Ian who is only 4 years old.  We will be there and plan to drop off the package at his resort.

Today is snowboarding.  I will not hit my head, I will not hit my head, I will not hit my head!!!!


----------



## miprender

McDuck said:


> I thought I would go ahead and share the things I've made for Kaitlyn this year.
> 
> Easy Fit pants to match T-shirts my mom bought for her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and there is officially money in my savings account towards an embroidery machine!



 Love all the outfits and YEAH for saving towards an embroidery machine.



MinnieVanMom said:


> I just got the call, my DVC sold within 24 hours of listing.



WOW that is so fantastic.



VBAndrea said:


> I went to visit Big Give recipient Khelsey and her family today.  I posted some pics of them opening gifts on Khelsey's pretrip report but really didn't get good photos of the items themselves while there, so I am posting now.
> 
> Here is what I made:
> Luggage tags for all: Side with names:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping this is a link to Khelsey's Pre-trip Report (my pics are on pg. 16):
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40014090#post40014090


Andrea WOW what a wonderful job you did on all the items. How sweet that you were able to meet them in person.



JudysLilgirlalways said:


> As I have looked through the majority of these posts I can't help but think wow...followed by how can I make this in adult pooh size for me and my wheelchair-bound mom! I love the feliz (buttruffle dress) and vida (no buttruffle dress) and would love some in tunic form but would need to make them hold in my ladies kwim! some of the stories on here are also amazing! I would love to be able to help with the big gives but all my money is going into our next trip...we went in sept of 09 and my mom went on tot and before that we hadn't been since I was six! In the time since the first trip(when I was six) my parents got divorced, and on November 4, 1995 my brother was killed 25 days before his 17th birthday. my mom's favorite character is eeyore but she is more like Peter Pan. She is 52 and will never grow up. We are hoping to go to WDW again in the fall of 2012 money and god willing.
> 
> sorry for my novel post! Keep up the amazing creations I love looking at!
> 
> Michelle


 and so sorry to hear all the tragedy that your family has gone through.



MinnieVanMom said:


> Today is snowboarding.  I will not hit my head, I will not hit my head, I will not hit my head!!!!


----------



## RMAMom

I finished my nephews birthday present. I can't believe he is 8 yrs old today! He has a fascination with vehicles and he really like construction vehicles but I couldn't find any fabric so I settled on race cars.






[/IMG]

Here is the car cozy open





[/IMG]

This was a very easy tutorial I found here
http://mygratitudeattitudes.blogspot.com/2009/09/car-cozie-tutorial-and-etsy-re.html

She uses flannel for the road, I used cotton and a piece of ribbon for the lines and I think it works just fine.


----------



## madgabb

I love this site and this thread! I have been sewing since I was a little girl. I am currently working on outfits for DLP in March! I can't wait to post them on here!


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

Any one know the color of Flynn Rider's eyes?


----------



## gallafamily

LOVE all the outfits!  The car cozy and the bag are a great idea.  Cannot wait to try that one out.  Boy, being on here is definetly bad for me.  My to do list is too long!


----------



## NaeNae

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Any one know the color of Flynn Rider's eyes?



I googled it and it looks light they are a light brown.


----------



## Tweevil

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Any one know the color of Flynn Rider's eyes?



Looks light brown to me...  Hope this helps


----------



## Tweevil

NaeNae said:


> I googled it and it looks light they are a light brown.



  I was googling when you were posting.  Agreed - light brown


----------



## weluvdizne

VBAndrea said:


> I am so sorry I forgot to attach the link!    I went back and edited the post so it shows up, but for your convenience here it is:
> http://sew4home.com/projects/bed-linens/348-stylish-baby-nursery-scalloped-rag-baby-quilt
> 
> We still have two Walmarts that carry fabric   One is already a Super Walmart and one is switching to a SuperWalmart but the ladies promise me that fabric is staying!!!  Though they were told they are getting a smaller cutting table (which the already SuperWalmart has).  Their selection has also gotten smaller, but it is still decent.  Their prices have gone up a little too -- almost everything used to be $4 a yard and now it's getting closer to $5 a yard for most things.  I can still find some cheap solids though, but otherwise coupons/sales at Joanns or Hancocks end up being comparable.  I love the discount bin though -- most fabric on it is $2.50 a yard -- hit or miss what they have, but I'm not complaining!



Thank you so much for that link.  I will probably add a small blanket to my list for the trip, for my son in the stroller.  It may get a little chilly at night while we are there.  I browsed through some of the other projects they have up on that site and some look like great ideas for Christmas presents.  I'm excited!  Thanks again for the link!  Great find!
Good luck with your Walmart keeping fabric.  I hope it stays for you.  I love the bargain bin.  Found so much great stuff in there over the years!


----------



## weluvdizne

RMAMom said:


> I finished my nephews birthday present. I can't believe he is 8 yrs old today! He has a fascination with vehicles and he really like construction vehicles but I couldn't find any fabric so I settled on race cars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Here is the car cozy open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> This was a very easy tutorial I found here
> http://mygratitudeattitudes.blogspot.com/2009/09/car-cozie-tutorial-and-etsy-re.html
> 
> She uses flannel for the road, I used cotton and a piece of ribbon for the lines and I think it works just fine.



Happy b-day to him!  I'm sure he's going to love it.  It's really cute.  Great job.  Thanks for the link.


----------



## weluvdizne

I am looking for a pattern to make a zippered bag or tote bag to carry in the parks.  My mom insists on a zipper.  I'm not crafty enough to figure out how to add that to an existing pattern.  

Last night, I got the Simply Sweet cut out.  That wasn't too bad at all.  I will start construction today, hoping to finish it.  I was going to do it last night, but my son was giving me that face that says, "you spend a lot of time making fancy things for my sister, when is it my turn?"  So, when I was done cutting her dress pieces, I tried my hand again at applique on the shirt I made him earlier in the week with Lightning McQueen on it.  Yeah, I tried.  My machine acted up, so after several failed attempts, I decided it would be best to stop and go to bed.  I'm going to try again today.  I am determined to successfully accomplish this applique thing, no matter what.  

MinnieVanMom: Snowboarding sounds like so much fun.  Please be careful, though!  All our snow melted last week with the warm up we had, and now, it's raining, a lot.  So glad this is rain, not snow, or it would surely be another 20+ inches.


----------



## weluvdizne

I posted my shirts for Korissa, but need an address.  Any mods have a chance to send me an address today, please.  Thanks so much!

Ellen, those backpacks are incredible!!!


----------



## geishagirl81

I am looking for a BEGINNERS embroidery machine.  Nothing more than 3-4 hundred.  any suggestions?  thanks


----------



## cogero

I have an SE400 by Brother which is a sewing embroidery machine with a 4 x 4 hoop.

It is a great little machine and fits your price range.


----------



## mamommy

I used to lurk on this thread regularly, and I've just got caught up again. I'm always in awe of the beautiful things you all make. I wish I had time to do more sewing! I've got a long list of ideas from this thread  I've just decided to buy my first serger and was looking for recommendations. Does anyone have a machine they love? I was looking at the Brother 1034D on amazon. It has good reviews and won't break the bank.


----------



## billwendy

I just want to thank everyone for helping with Kades Give - the grandma totes are now spoken for plus some Agent P shirts for the guys!!!

If anyone would like to still help out, the airplane busy bags and the tie dye shirts are still not spoken for, so if your still itching to help with this loving family come  on over!!

You are all amazing people!!!!!!


----------



## miprender

RMAMom said:


> I finished my nephews birthday present. I can't believe he is 8 yrs old today! He has a fascination with vehicles and he really like construction vehicles but I couldn't find any fabric so I settled on race cars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Here is the car cozy open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> This was a very easy tutorial I found here
> http://mygratitudeattitudes.blogspot.com/2009/09/car-cozie-tutorial-and-etsy-re.html
> 
> She uses flannel for the road, I used cotton and a piece of ribbon for the lines and I think it works just fine.


Great Job. Happy Bday to your nephew 



madgabb said:


> I love this site and this thread! I have been sewing since I was a little girl. I am currently working on outfits for DLP in March! I can't wait to post them on here!


 can't wait to see your pics too!



mamommy said:


> I used to lurk on this thread regularly, and I've just got caught up again. I'm always in awe of the beautiful things you all make. I wish I had time to do more sewing! I've got a long list of ideas from this thread  I've just decided to buy my first serger and was looking for recommendations. Does anyone have a machine they love? I was looking at the Brother 1034D on amazon. It has good reviews and won't break the bank.


I bought the same one in OCT from HSN and took it out of the box a month ago. I was really afraid to even attempt to change the thread but it really is a great machine and threading it now has not been a problem. It also came with the gathering foot and I tried it and it worked great. I just love RUFFLES


----------



## miprender

Well I finished my 1st Vida. I had trouble with lining the bodice, but I finally figured it out. The only thing I still need to do is but the elastic under the arms but then I will be done!!.

Here is the front:






Here is the back:





And of course we got to have Mickey:


----------



## weluvdizne

miprender said:


> Well I finished my 1st Vida. I had trouble with lining the bodice, but I finally figured it out. The only thing I still need to do is but the elastic under the arms but then I will be done!!.
> 
> Here is the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course we got to have Mickey:




That is beautiful, and I really like your fabric choices.  It looks great!!!


----------



## EEs*Mommy

RMAMom said:


> I finished my nephews birthday present. I can't believe he is 8 yrs old today! He has a fascination with vehicles and he really like construction vehicles but I couldn't find any fabric so I settled on race cars.
> She uses flannel for the road, I used cotton and a piece of ribbon for the lines and I think it works just fine.


Those look great! 



miprender said:


> Well I finished my 1st Vida. I had trouble with lining the bodice, but I finally figured it out. The only thing I still need to do is but the elastic under the arms but then I will be done!!.


It looks great!  Love the colors!

Man I cannot even quote pictures or websites... serves me right for switching names huh?


----------



## clairemolly

miprender said:


> Well I finished my 1st Vida. I had trouble with lining the bodice, but I finally figured it out. The only thing I still need to do is but the elastic under the arms but then I will be done!!.
> 
> Here is the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course we got to have Mickey:



LOVE THIS!!!!!!!  Where did you find this fabric?  I want some!


----------



## froggy33

Finished!  This has been have done for a while now!  I had the day to myself so I finished it up!  Now I jsut hope we have a trip to wear it on.  We MAY be going on a one day EPCOT trip in May, but it looks like it might fall through.  Oh well.  I'm happy with the dress either way!!









Thanks for looking!
Jessica


----------



## aboveH20

billwendy said:


> I just want to thank everyone for helping with Kades Give - the grandma totes are now spoken for plus some Agent P shirts for the guys!!!
> 
> If anyone would like to still help out, the airplane busy bags and the tie dye shirts are still not spoken for, so if your still itching to help with this loving family come  on over!!
> 
> You are all amazing people!!!!!!



I will glady do the airplane busy bags for both boys *especially if someone can point me to a source.*  I know I've seen them before, and I've been searching since you posted the request a while ago, but now, of course, I can't find any airplane bags that people have done in the past.  I've searched page 1 links, but there are a lot of them (and I don't see airplane busy bags specifically) and with the ship date fast approaching, I'd rather not reinvent the wheel.


----------



## PurpleEars

VBAndrea said:


> Wanted to share with you about Khelsey's bibs as I told Shelby the issues we had with them being thick -- her MIL makes them and they are just a single layer hemmed on all sides.  The one she had on was flannel so just a good single layer absorbent fabric is all!  She seemed to like the terry underside on mine though, and I think she will hopefully be able to make all of ours work.



Thanks. One more mystery solved. Next time I'll know to try flannel!



RMAMom said:


> I finished my nephews birthday present. I can't believe he is 8 yrs old today! He has a fascination with vehicles and he really like construction vehicles but I couldn't find any fabric so I settled on race cars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a very easy tutorial I found here
> http://mygratitudeattitudes.blogspot.com/2009/09/car-cozie-tutorial-and-etsy-re.html
> 
> She uses flannel for the road, I used cotton and a piece of ribbon for the lines and I think it works just fine.



Cute. I hope the birthday boy liked it!



weluvdizne said:


> I am looking for a pattern to make a zippered bag or tote bag to carry in the parks.  My mom insists on a zipper.  I'm not crafty enough to figure out how to add that to an existing pattern.



You may want to try looking at the bookmarks from Page 1. I remember seeing a bag with zipper from the bookmarks. I know I printed a pattern from the bookmarks list. I am also in the process of frankenpatterning a bag with zipper (since I also insist on a zipper!), though I don't think mine will be done any time soon given the list of projects I have on the go.



geishagirl81 said:


> I am looking for a BEGINNERS embroidery machine.  Nothing more than 3-4 hundred.  any suggestions?  thanks



I think you can get a Brother with a 4x4 hoop around that price range. I got my 270D for about $300 from Amazon a few years ago.



miprender said:


> Well I finished my 1st Vida. I had trouble with lining the bodice, but I finally figured it out. The only thing I still need to do is but the elastic under the arms but then I will be done!!.
> 
> Here is the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the back:



Beautiful. Where did you get the fabric?



froggy33 said:


> Finished!  This has been have done for a while now!  I had the day to myself so I finished it up!  Now I jsut hope we have a trip to wear it on.  We MAY be going on a one day EPCOT trip in May, but it looks like it might fall through.  Oh well.  I'm happy with the dress either way!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Jessica



That is an amazing dress! Hopefully the dress will get a chance to shine in May!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

HELP PLEASE!  I'm looking all over the bookmarks, and I know I saw it there once when I wasn't ready to start the project and now I can't find it 

Can anyone point me in the right direction for the tutorial on how to add a sash/bow to the Simple Sweet?

TIA!


----------



## kelly1218

froggy33 said:


> Finished!  This has been have done for a while now!  I had the day to myself so I finished it up!  Now I jsut hope we have a trip to wear it on.  We MAY be going on a one day EPCOT trip in May, but it looks like it might fall through.  Oh well.  I'm happy with the dress either way!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Jessica



Gorgeous!!!!





I love the blue Vida too.  that fabric is so pretty.


----------



## EEs*Mommy

froggy33 said:


> Finished!  This has been have done for a while now!  I had the day to myself so I finished it up!  Now I jsut hope we have a trip to wear it on.  We MAY be going on a one day EPCOT trip in May, but it looks like it might fall through.  Oh well.  I'm happy with the dress either way!!
> Thanks for looking!
> Jessica


 

LOVE! Is that the Breann dress I posted you were going to try or did you modify the simply sweet?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I love the blue vida and the beautiful colours of the dress.  You did a wonderful job.

The IASW dress is amazing!  Wow, that is a dress for the ride if there ever was one.

I did snowboard today.  I DIDN'T hit my head.  I only fell a little once.  There was 12 inches of new powder and we were waist deep getting face shots all day.  Now I am exhausted and going to bed.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone - can you please say a quick prayer for my little buddy Kade? I had emailed his dad a question, and he came back with "We are in the ER with KADE!!!!" Please say a prayer for this little guy - he has no reserve, so any little thing can really take a toll on him!!!! I'll keep you updated!!



froggy33 said:


> Thanks for looking!
> Jessica



Jessica - one word - AMAZING!!!!



aboveH20 said:


> I will glady do the airplane busy bags for both boys *especially if someone can point me to a source.*  I know I've seen them before, and I've been searching since you posted the request a while ago, but now, of course, I can't find any airplane bags that people have done in the past.  I've searched page 1 links, but there are a lot of them (and I don't see airplane busy bags specifically) and with the ship date fast approaching, I'd rather not reinvent the wheel.



People have just filled little bags (even paper ones) with fun things for the kids to do on the trip. Sticker books, little trinkets and games - Im even wondering for Jackson if one of those car cozies would be good for his bag...for Kade it would be more books, music, etc and both boys LOVE candy - there is more on his Big Give Thread about ideas....THANK YOU!!!!

Finally finished the Rosetta bag for Korissa's big give - mom wanted the large and it is HUGE!!!! I could easily fit 2 Zoey's in there!!! lol....


----------



## cogero

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - can you please say a quick prayer for my little buddy Kade? I had emailed his dad a question, and he came back with "We are in the ER with KADE!!!!" Please say a prayer for this little guy - he has no reserve, so any little thing can really take a toll on him!!!! I'll keep you updated!!
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica - one word - AMAZING!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> People have just filled little bags (even paper ones) with fun things for the kids to do on the trip. Sticker books, little trinkets and games - Im even wondering for Jackson if one of those car cozies would be good for his bag...for Kade it would be more books, music, etc and both boys LOVE candy - there is more on his Big Give Thread about ideas....THANK YOU!!!!
> 
> Finally finished the Rosetta bag for Korissa's big give - mom wanted the large and it is HUGE!!!! I could easily fit 2 Zoey's in there!!! lol....



Praying for Kade and Wendy I totally love that bag.


----------



## ellenbenny

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - can you please say a quick prayer for my little buddy Kade? I had emailed his dad a question, and he came back with "We are in the ER with KADE!!!!" Please say a prayer for this little guy - he has no reserve, so any little thing can really take a toll on him!!!! I'll keep you updated!!
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica - one word - AMAZING!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> People have just filled little bags (even paper ones) with fun things for the kids to do on the trip. Sticker books, little trinkets and games - Im even wondering for Jackson if one of those car cozies would be good for his bag...for Kade it would be more books, music, etc and both boys LOVE candy - there is more on his Big Give Thread about ideas....THANK YOU!!!!
> 
> Finally finished the Rosetta bag for Korissa's big give - mom wanted the large and it is HUGE!!!! I could easily fit 2 Zoey's in there!!! lol....



Oh no, prayers for Kade and family!!!

The bag is great Wendy, it sure is huge isn't it??  I was shocked when I finished mine, but then I loved it at the parks!

*Jessica*, the small world dress is beautiful!! 

Love the light blue vida, beautiful colors.


----------



## PiperPizzaz

disneywatcher said:


>



Your daughter reminds me of Ariel!


----------



## billwendy

THanks Guys!!!

Kade's Daddy said that he was having trouble breathing! Has a terrible cough - maybe croup or something....poor little guy!!!

Thanks for the comments on the bag! Mom loved yours Ellen!! Since they are so into animals, I thought I'd try to combine the disney/animal thingi and came up with that. I tried to do the strap like yours ellen!!!

Has anyone seen any disney/mickey beach appliques? I want to make something for Kade and Jackson, and the beach is the only thing that hasnt been covered....ideas?


----------



## AnnNan

But I'm still here by page 15 - but only if I post now even tho I am not quite caught up yet!

I still don't sew, but I love, love, love seeing the things y'all make!  It is always so much fun!


----------



## kelly1218

billwendy said:


> THanks Guys!!!
> 
> Kade's Daddy said that he was having trouble breathing! Has a terrible cough - maybe croup or something....poor little guy!!!
> 
> Thanks for the comments on the bag! Mom loved yours Ellen!! Since they are so into animals, I thought I'd try to combine the disney/animal thingi and came up with that. I tried to do the strap like yours ellen!!!
> 
> Has anyone seen any disney/mickey beach appliques? I want to make something for Kade and Jackson, and the beach is the only thing that hasnt been covered....ideas?



oh...poor Kade.  Good thoughts for him. 

I love that bag!


----------



## Granna4679

2girlsmommy said:


> page 7!!  Wow, I need to get with the program!  I'm so exicted I have something to show!  My daughters class didn't have their Valentine's party until today so I took pics of them wearing their vday outfits that I made!    Not really sure what kind of pose my oldest is striking!  But my youngest was so excited to have something made by mommy!  Not sure I'll ever take apart a pair of jeans again.  They came out cute...but they were a pain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> Erica



Those turned out very cute!  Cute little girls too, I might add!



ireland_nicole said:


> So, not Disbou related really but kinda Disney-
> 
> I have had a girls only trip to see the Christmas decs next Nov. decided since last June.  Thought of literally hundreds of options, plans, etc. and finally decided on a split stay Dolphin and POFQ with a night in the middle at RPR at Uni (please don't tell Mickey I'm cheating with Harry).  Then I was planning a trip next Sept. w/ DS to have a mom/son trip and enjoy free dining and MNSSHP- we really love that party.  Well, with obviously too much time on my hands I started thinking- I know, dangerous- that DS is completely star wars obsessed literally, 24/7; and he only got one morning at SWW last year, and it's his 10th B-day the beginning of June, and one thing led to another... yep, Sept. off, June on!  But, that gave me three less months to save- oops.  Some of you know we tried our first off site trip last june.  Parts of it were great- the pool right outside the door, parking right in front, lots of space... some things weren't- wrong size bed, water dripping from the ceiling, maintenance guys trying over and over to fix said leak, etc.  The people that we rented from did give us a $100 refund and also offered 25% off if we stayed again before the end of 2011- those who know me have probably guessed where this is going... I changed our ressie, and now we're booked at another house owned by the same people (they did fix the problem btw; way more space than we need; 3 bedrooms for 3 girls) but the pool and $800 savings was super seductive.  And here's my guilty secret only y'all know.  One of the deciding factors was actually that Grinchmas starts at Uni the last two days of our trip, and by renting the house I had to move that part to the end...  How bad is it that I changed a whole trip around, in reality, because I had super cute absolutely perfect fabric for a Grinch custom?



Too funny Nicole.  However, I have to say I have a huge stash of Disney fabrics and NO trip planned.  The fabrics are "just in case" we get to go in the next say....3 yrs or so! 



Loodlow said:


> My first Carla C.! Now to finish the duplicate for the identical twin! Only I am reversing the prints for her. Thanks for all your inspiration!



Love the fabrics.  You did a great job!



disneywatcher said:


> I just finished sewing this fabric into a summer shirt for our next trip.  I found it tonight and LOVED the pattern!  Also sewed on the grosgrain ribbon straps and bows.  DD is not wanting to take this off



Great shirt, beautiful daughter...and as someone else already said...she looks like Ariel!



McDuck said:


> I thought I would go ahead and share the things I've made for Kaitlyn this year.
> 
> Mardi Gras outfit--Kaity had just gotten woken up from a nap and changed into this for a cousin's party when we took this, hence the expressions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and there is officially money in my savings account towards an embroidery machine!



All of the outfits are super cute.  I especially love the Mardi Gras outfit.  The colors look so pretty on her.  BTW....Kaity is a DOLL!



VBAndrea said:


> I went to visit Big Give recipient Khelsey and her family today.  I posted some pics of them opening gifts on Khelsey's pretrip report but really didn't get good photos of the items themselves while there, so I am posting now.
> 
> But before I do that I have to say WOW!!!!  What a talented group of ladies we have!  Scouthawkks Seaworld outfits were gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!  I love the little dolphin button on Khelsey's!  Pipers oufits were awesome!  Purple Ears Patricia tunic was soooo much prettier in person -- photos just don't do these outfits justice!  Woodkins Barney outfit arrived while I was there and there was so much great detail in the paint that didn't show in the photos -- like the little sparkly paint around the bow.  CJbear and RMAMoms bags were awesome.  Beautiful blankets and pillowcases from BalletMom97....AWESOME eye spy bags and a cube from Above H20 (her sewing is flawless!!!).  The tie dye shirts were fabulous -- the crayon roll ups were perfect, cute busy bags and family survival kits, the "K" bracelets and light up Mickey ears -- I know there was more and I apologize to those I haven't mentioned, but it was overwhelming to see the quality work everyone did.
> 
> Anyway, Khelsey and family are the SWEETEST
> 
> Here is what I made:
> Luggage tags for all: Side with names:


It is just amazing how many things you made!  You did a wonderful job and how sweet of you to hand deliver them.  I bet they were thrilled!



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Any one know the color of Flynn Rider's eyes?



I see you already have your answer but I just had to ask....Is this a question you would have imagined yourself asking several years ago?  



RMAMom said:


> I finished my nephews birthday present. I can't believe he is 8 yrs old today! He has a fascination with vehicles and he really like construction vehicles but I couldn't find any fabric so I settled on race cars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> She uses flannel for the road, I used cotton and a piece of ribbon for the lines and I think it works just fine.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Very cute...I bet he loved it.
> 
> [quote="miprender, post: 40024744"][FONT="Comic Sans MS"][COLOR="DeepSkyBlue"]Well I finished my 1st Vida. I had trouble with lining the bodice, but I finally figured it out. The only thing I still need to do is but the elastic under the arms but then I will be done!![/COLOR][/FONT].:goodvibes
> 
> [COLOR="deepskyblue"][FONT="Comic Sans MS"]Here is the front:[/FONT][/COLOR]
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Great job....love the colors!  I have some of that Mickey fabric too.  I love how you used the Hawaiian Minnie Head for the applique.
> 
> [quote="froggy33, post: 40025806"]Finished!  This has been have done for a while now!  I had the day to myself so I finished it up!  Now I jsut hope we have a trip to wear it on.  We MAY be going on a one day EPCOT trip in May, but it looks like it might fall through.  Oh well.  I'm happy with the dress either way!!
> 
> [IMG]http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn199/jcopeland3311/DSC_0423.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Jessica



Can't even make a thumbnail out of this picture!  AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - can you please say a quick prayer for my little buddy Kade? I had emailed his dad a question, and he came back with "We are in the ER with KADE!!!!" Please say a prayer for this little guy - he has no reserve, so any little thing can really take a toll on him!!!! I'll keep you updated!!
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica - one word - AMAZING!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> People have just filled little bags (even paper ones) with fun things for the kids to do on the trip. Sticker books, little trinkets and games - Im even wondering for Jackson if one of those car cozies would be good for his bag...for Kade it would be more books, music, etc and both boys LOVE candy - there is more on his Big Give Thread about ideas....THANK YOU!!!!
> 
> Finally finished the Rosetta bag for Korissa's big give - mom wanted the large and it is HUGE!!!! I could easily fit 2 Zoey's in there!!! lol....



Prayers being said tonight for little Kade!  Wendy, love the Rosetta bag.

Good news!  I finally got around to opening my Etsy shop last night, listed 22 things so far and ALREADY SOLD MY FIRST ONE!!  SO EXCITED!


----------



## froggy33

PurpleEars said:


> That is an amazing dress! Hopefully the dress will get a chance to shine in May!





kelly1218 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!





EEs*Mommy said:


> LOVE! Is that the Breann dress I posted you were going to try or did you modify the simply sweet?





MinnieVanMom said:


> The IASW dress is amazing!  Wow, that is a dress for the ride if there ever was one.





billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - can you please say a quick prayer for my little buddy Kade? I had emailed his dad a question, and he came back with "We are in the ER with KADE!!!!" Please say a prayer for this little guy - he has no reserve, so any little thing can really take a toll on him!!!! I'll keep you updated!!
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica - one word - AMAZING!!!!





Granna4679 said:


> Can't even make a thumbnail out of this picture!  AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks all!!  I actually just modified the simply sweet halter top.  I made it a little high ender the arms, peaked the bodice just a bit, and made the back a little longer with 3 rows of elastic.  Plus I did the long straps with the loops.

I really hope all is well with Kade!!


----------



## disneywatcher

miprender said:


> Well I finished my 1st Vida. I had trouble with lining the bodice, but I finally figured it out. The only thing I still need to do is but the elastic under the arms but then I will be done!!.
> Here is the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course we got to have Mickey:


I was waiting to see pics of this after you mentioned it on the July planning board!  It looks awesome!  I really need to get an embroidry machine for myself.




froggy33 said:


> Finished!  This has been have done for a while now!  I had the day to myself so I finished it up!  Now I jsut hope we have a trip to wear it on.  We MAY be going on a one day EPCOT trip in May, but it looks like it might fall through.  Oh well.  I'm happy with the dress either way!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Jessica


One word......WOW!


----------



## billwendy

Kade was discharged from the ER and they are home!!! Pray that he heals and they can all get some rest tonight!!!

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## ncmomof2

froggy33 said:


> Finished!  This has been have done for a while now!  I had the day to myself so I finished it up!  Now I jsut hope we have a trip to wear it on.  We MAY be going on a one day EPCOT trip in May, but it looks like it might fall through.  Oh well.  I'm happy with the dress either way!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Jessica



Beautiful!!


----------



## Tweevil

Froggy,
That dress is beautiful!
Can I ask - what kind of machine do you have?  I love the size of the designs on the panels.  They are very eye-catching.  

Thanks,


----------



## livndisney

Tweevil said:


> Froggy,
> That dress is beautiful!
> Can I ask - what kind of machine do you have?  I love the size of the designs on the panels.  They are very eye-catching.
> 
> Thanks,



Love the quote! I used to use it in my classroom LOL


----------



## kelly1218

billwendy said:


> Kade was discharged from the ER and they are home!!! Pray that he heals and they can all get some rest tonight!!!
> 
> Thanks everyone!!



I'm glad he's home...I hope they all rest peacefully.


----------



## VBAndrea

miprender said:


> Well I finished my 1st Vida. I had trouble with lining the bodice, but I finally figured it out. The only thing I still need to do is but the elastic under the arms but then I will be done!!.
> 
> Here is the front:



Love the colors in the fabrics -- it turned out very pretty.



froggy33 said:


> Finished!  This has been have done for a while now!  I had the day to myself so I finished it up!  Now I jsut hope we have a trip to wear it on.  We MAY be going on a one day EPCOT trip in May, but it looks like it might fall through.  Oh well.  I'm happy with the dress either way!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Jessica


  WOW!!!!!  STUNNING!!!



aboveH20 said:


> I will glady do the airplane busy bags for both boys *especially if someone can point me to a source.*  I know I've seen them before, and I've been searching since you posted the request a while ago, but now, of course, I can't find any airplane bags that people have done in the past.  I've searched page 1 links, but there are a lot of them (and I don't see airplane busy bags specifically) and with the ship date fast approaching, I'd rather not reinvent the wheel.


If you want to sew a busy bag just make any kind of fabric tote and fill it with things listed in the pixie dust thread on the Big Give -- any items listed that will keep the kids busy on the plane.  Most busy bags I've seen were done by non-sewers and they just decorate a paper gift bag.  If you do a search for a "tote bag tutorial" I know there are tons of free bag patterns out there.

BTW, what tutorial did you use for your Eye Spy bags for the K girls?  I found a tute that I am tweaking to make my bag look similar to yours.  Yours was done so professional looking!!!  Do you hand sew it closed?



Diz-Mommy said:


> HELP PLEASE!  I'm looking all over the bookmarks, and I know I saw it there once when I wasn't ready to start the project and now I can't find it
> 
> Can anyone point me in the right direction for the tutorial on how to add a sash/bow to the Simple Sweet?
> 
> TIA!


If you go to YouCanMakeThis.com Carla has a FREE sash/bow pattern on there.  It takes a lot of fabric but it is the prettiest bow!



MinnieVanMom said:


> II did snowboard today.  I DIDN'T hit my head.  I only fell a little once.  There was 12 inches of new powder and we were waist deep getting face shots all day.  Now I am exhausted and going to bed.


Congrats on being kind to your head today 



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - can you please say a quick prayer for my little buddy Kade? I had emailed his dad a question, and he came back with "We are in the ER with KADE!!!!" Please say a prayer for this little guy - he has no reserve, so any little thing can really take a toll on him!!!! I'll keep you updated!!
> 
> 
> Finally finished the Rosetta bag for Korissa's big give - mom wanted the large and it is HUGE!!!! I could easily fit 2 Zoey's in there!!! lol....


I saw Kade is already back home -- YAY!  Hopefully he's breathing easier tonight.  

Your bag is gorgeous and how smart of you to incorporate the animal fabric!  I love those fabric choices.  I still can't figure out a rolled hem on my serger so I likely will just stick with the Avilo tote.  As a matter of fact, my serger and I had a very long drawn out fight last night that involved numerous rethreads and finally a needle change to solve the problem!




Granna4679 said:


> It is just amazing how many things you made!  You did a wonderful job and how sweet of you to hand deliver them.  I bet they were thrilled!
> 
> 
> Good news!  I finally got around to opening my Etsy shop last night, listed 22 things so far and ALREADY SOLD MY FIRST ONE!!  SO EXCITED!



Thanks for the compliments -- loved meeting the family.  They are really a neat group.

Congrats on your Etsy shop! I am not the least bit surprised that you already have a sale.   I always contemplate doing one but I think it might be too  involved.  Do you need a small business license and such?


----------



## VBAndrea

weluvdizne said:


> I am looking for a pattern to make a zippered bag or tote bag to carry in the parks.  My mom insists on a zipper.  I'm not crafty enough to figure out how to add that to an existing pattern.



I use the Aivilo pocket tote for my bags -- I love having all the pockets and I even add extras on the inside and make the outer pockets smaller.  It goes together fairly easily.  I have only made it with the magnetic snap closure, but there are instructions for adding a zipper, which I may try in the future.

https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/the-aivilo-pocket-handbag.htm


----------



## clhemsath

miprender said:


> Here is the front:[/FONT][/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course we got to have Mickey:


Great job!  I love the colors and Mickey of course.  It looks great.



froggy33 said:


> Finished!  This has been have done for a while now!  I had the day to myself so I finished it up!  Now I jsut hope we have a trip to wear it on.  We MAY be going on a one day EPCOT trip in May, but it looks like it might fall through.  Oh well.  I'm happy with the dress either way!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Jessica



Where is my drool bib?? STUNNING Jessica!!


----------



## babynala

sorry in advance for the long quote but I was away from the computer ALL weekend and you guys have been busy!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Boy Oh Boy do I have good news!  I must say, all the prayers must have worked!  I got an email this morning that my Aunt's biopsy results came back and she does not have cancer!  She has Sarcoidosis, which can be serious, but she is happier with the outlook this has than the cancer, as is her DR.  So, she still needs prayers but the joy of not facing cancer for her is such a blessing!  She feels a lot better!  Again, I always love the support you guys offer!  I could not ask for a better group of friends!


It is nice to hear such good news.  



Loodlow said:


> My first Carla C.! Now to finish the duplicate for the identical twin! Only I am reversing the prints for her. Thanks for all your inspiration!


Great job, the fabric choices you made are beautiful. 



ireland_nicole said:


> How bad is it that I changed a whole trip around, in reality, because I had super cute absolutely perfect fabric for a Grinch custom?


So funny, plus you are saving all that money.  I think the house sounds like it will be fun and less moving around is probably a good thing.  Besides this is a good thing for all of your friends on the board since we can't wait to see your Grinch custom!!



disneywatcher said:


> I just finished sewing this fabric into a summer shirt for our next trip.  I found it tonight and LOVED the pattern!  Also sewed on the grosgrain ribbon straps and bows.  DD is not wanting to take this off. QUOTE]
> I love how you added the ribbon straps and the bows.  The shirt looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> effervescent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not Disney or disboutique related, but I wanted to share pics of the newest addition to our family.  This is Dude, our red eared slider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were not looking to adopt any other living creature, but a military friend of ours moved last week and wasn't looking to take the turtle with her (she wound up with it from another military friend).  My youngest two fell in love with him, so we took him home with us.  I have never owned anything non furry before, but he is just the funniest little guy.  I didn't realize that turtles had such personality!
> 
> I guess I'm going to go order the next batch of tshirts for Big Gives and then play around on my new Nook for awhile.  It just arrived today and it's sitting her calling my name!
> 
> 
> 
> Cute Dude.  How are you enjoying your nook?  Do you find that you are reading when you should be doing other things or that you are reading when you would otherwise be doing nothing (since you have it with you all the time)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RubberDuckyRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sold my first design on etsy! So excited! Just thought I'd share.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> golden2323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I bought it!!!!  Can't wait to use it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So funny.
> 
> 
> 
> cogero said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have given up for today but I did get him to go once today.
> 
> I just don't want to make it into torture because he will shut down. He does go every night before bed on the toilet so we are just taking it one step at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should continue to celebrate the successess.  You don't want to make yourself crazy or too frustrated.
> 
> 
> 
> McDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I would go ahead and share the things I've made for Kaitlyn this year.
> 
> Jumpsuit for Imagination Movers concert (Kira graciously took care of the embroidery for me...and wonderfully we got to sit right front and back of each other at the show!)  This was a horrible, horrible Butterick pattern.  And it figured Carla came out with a jumpsuit pattern with girly options two weeks after I'd bought, cut out, and started working on the Butterick. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mardi Gras outfit--Kaity had just gotten woken up from a nap and changed into this for a cousin's party when we took this, hence the expressions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and there is officially money in my savings account towards an embroidery machine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love all the easy fit pants.  Your DD is so cute.  The Mardi Gras outfit is really sweet, the ruffles are so cute and I love the picture of her yawning.  I LOVE the girly IM outfit you made for her.
> 
> 
> 
> MinnieVanMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got the call, my DVC sold within 24 hours of listing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations.  I have to say I am a litte surprised that it sold so quick.  I'm not familiar with DVC resales but it seems that nothing is selling quick these days.
> 
> 
> 
> weluvdizne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been a busy few days here and you guys are already on page 10.  WOW!!  I have to say, everything posted lately is super cute, and the kiddo's are all adorable!  Been saying prayers for all who need them.
> I mistakenly thought I had another week to do Korissa's give, but thankfully, somebody mentioned it on here, and then, I realized the real time frame.  I got the shirts done last night, and posted the pix on the big give site this afternoon.  I will mail them out on Tuesday.
> I will also be mailing these blankets to Lisa on Tuesday.  We originally signed up for 5, but ended up making 12.  Glad we could be a part of this.  It really is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend.  I'm going to start my very first Simply Sweet.  I read over the directions, and it looks very straight forward, so I'm excited!!!  I'll keep ya posted on my progress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, that is alot of blankets.  I'm sure Lisa will be so grateful of all your hardwork.
> 
> 
> 
> VBAndrea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to visit Big Give recipient Khelsey and her family today.  I posted some pics of them opening gifts on Khelsey's pretrip report but really didn't get good photos of the items themselves while there, so I am posting now.
> Anyway, Khelsey and family are the SWEETEST
> Here is what I made:
> Rag Quilt for Khelsey (the red looks really bright in that photo -- I think it looks better in person):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to think, I only signed up to make two bibs!  But when I found out this family lived in a neighboring city I felt compelled to make more.  I am so glad I did.  They are such a wonderful family!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW, wow, wow.  You really did a fabulous job making so many things and delivering them in person.  I love everything you made especially the rag quilt.  The wheelchair decorations are great.
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleEars said:
> 
> 
> 
> .I have to share my fabric find of the day! I was at Fabricland as they had a 50% off sale today. I found this fabric in their bargin section - 100% cotton at $4/metre ($2/metre after the discount!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I now have the right fabric to make outfits for Animal Kingdom (though I wondered after the fact if I should have bought more of the animal print!) I also saw the polka dot fabric Squirrel referred to in an earlier post, though my store wanted $15/metre for them at the regular price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great score on the fabric.  I really like the animal print - can't wait to see your creation.
> 
> 
> 
> RMAMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finished my nephews birthday present. I can't believe he is 8 yrs old today! He has a fascination with vehicles and he really like construction vehicles but I couldn't find any fabric so I settled on race cars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> She uses flannel for the road, I used cotton and a piece of ribbon for the lines and I think it works just fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bag and cozy came out so nice.  Hope your nephew enjoyed his wonderful gift.
> 
> 
> 
> miprender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I finished my 1st Vida. I had trouble with lining the bodice, but I finally figured it out. The only thing I still need to do is but the elastic under the arms but then I will be done!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beautiful - the colors you chose look really nice together.
> 
> 
> 
> froggy33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished!  This has been have done for a while now!  I had the day to myself so I finished it up!  Now I jsut hope we have a trip to wear it on.  We MAY be going on a one day EPCOT trip in May, but it looks like it might fall through.  Oh well.  I'm happy with the dress either way!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Jessica
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gorgeous.  All of your designs look great and I love the way you put it all together.  Really nice job.  Hope to see some pictures of your DD wearing it to Epcot in May.
> 
> 
> 
> billwendy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally finished the Rosetta bag for Korissa's big give - mom wanted the large and it is HUGE!!!! I could easily fit 2 Zoey's in there!!! lol....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad Kade is home from the ER.  Hope he continues to feel better.
> I love your Rosetta bag - the animal print really adds a nice touch.  I think Zoey would be happy in there.
> 
> 
> 
> Granna4679 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good news!  I finally got around to opening my Etsy shop last night, listed 22 things so far and ALREADY SOLD MY FIRST ONE!!  SO EXCITED!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How exciting and I'm not surprised.  All of your creations are so cute.  I love your store name.
Click to expand...


----------



## MinnieVanMom

billwendy said:


> Finally finished the Rosetta bag for Korissa's big give - mom wanted the large and it is HUGE!!!! I could easily fit 2 Zoey's in there!!! lol....


Wendy, did you have fun making the bag?  Is it a large?  It is very fun!


RAMom, I like the car holder but forgot to grab a picture.  It is a great idea to keep the little boys happy with the cars.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

VBAndrea,
I forgot to grab the photo but I really like your luggage tags.  Did you use a pattern or just sew on the go?  I think they are a great idea.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

VBAndrea said:


> If you go to YouCanMakeThis.com Carla has a FREE sash/bow pattern on there.  It takes a lot of fabric but it is the prettiest bow!



Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!  Maybe that's where I saw it before


----------



## Colleen27

miprender said:


> Well I finished my 1st Vida. I had trouble with lining the bodice, but I finally figured it out. The only thing I still need to do is but the elastic under the arms but then I will be done!!.
> 
> Here is the front:



The colors are just beautiful! Where did you find that Mickey fabric?



froggy33 said:


> Finished!  This has been have done for a while now!  I had the day to myself so I finished it up!  Now I jsut hope we have a trip to wear it on.  We MAY be going on a one day EPCOT trip in May, but it looks like it might fall through.  Oh well.  I'm happy with the dress either way!!



Amazing!


----------



## T-rox

only 1 or 2 of you know this. my dd fell in love with peterpan when she was 2, while we were on the peter pan ride in MK. Since then, we have ridden it countless times, had peter pan and hook parties, own all the peter pan movie, cartoon and live action ( and hook) and have seen peter pan the broadway show.  So this makes this picture hilarious!  she has said for a couple of years now PP is her boyfriend and she is goning to marry pp.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## billwendy

MinnieVanMom said:


> Wendy, did you have fun making the bag?  Is it a large?  It is very fun!
> 
> 
> RAMom, I like the car holder but forgot to grab a picture.  It is a great idea to keep the little boys happy with the cars.



April - it is HUGE!!!!!! Now that I know how it goes together, I'd be much faster next time - lol...


----------



## MaeB

Joined the new Give board last night.  I hope to be able to start up again soon. I've been on a really bad contract for the past few months and don't have the extra money right now.  Interviewing tomorrow for another contract that will be A LOT better.

That said, I have an interview scheduled next week for the Cultural Representative Program at Epcot!!  I keep going back and forth on if I want to do it or not.  I think it would be tons of fun, but I'm almost 28 and the thought of living and working with 20 year olds and crazy partiers does not appeal to me in the slightest.  I need some convincing!


----------



## billwendy

MaeB said:


> Joined the new Give board last night.  I hope to be able to start up again soon. I've been on a really bad contract for the past few months and don't have the extra money right now.  Interviewing tomorrow for another contract that will be A LOT better.
> 
> That said, I have an interview scheduled next week for the Cultural Representative Program at Epcot!!  I keep going back and forth on if I want to do it or not.  I think it would be tons of fun, but I'm almost 28 and the thought of living and working with 20 year olds and crazy partiers does not appeal to me in the slightest.  I need some convincing!




Oooh, that does sound very interesting!! Do you have to live with them? Do they have any other "older" people in the program that you could talk to or room with????? It could be a GREAT oppurtunity!!!

We have missed you!!!!! but, totally understand!!


----------



## froggy33

disneywatcher said:


> One word......WOW!





ncmomof2 said:


> Beautiful!!





Tweevil said:


> Froggy,
> That dress is beautiful!
> Can I ask - what kind of machine do you have?  I love the size of the designs on the panels.  They are very eye-catching.
> 
> Thanks,





VBAndrea said:


> WOW!!!!!  STUNNING!!!





clhemsath said:


> Where is my drool bib?? STUNNING Jessica!!





babynala said:


> Gorgeous.  All of your designs look great and I love the way you put it all together.  Really nice job.  Hope to see some pictures of your DD wearing it to Epcot in May.





Colleen27 said:


> Amazing!



Thanks so much everyone.  I really hope we have some sort of trip to wear it on!  I have a pin code and everything.  It's just fitting it in!

They are all 5x7 designs - some of my own.  I really put this together as I tested each design.  My daughter is just 2.5, so 5x7 still look huge on her clothes. I have the same Brother PE770 that many on here have.  It's always done such a great job for me.

LOVE everything that has been posted.

The Mickey VIDA is so pretty.

I really want to try a rosetta bag, jsut need to find the time and decide on a size!

Granna - congrats on the Etsy sale.  Doesn't it feel awesome!


----------



## EEs*Mommy

At some point in time didn't someone find some Woody plaid? Any ideas on where someone would find some? Or what it was called?


----------



## Disney Pal

Could anyone help me out with a name of a designer that made some custom Mickey overalls for me years ago and I believe she is/was on this board. I would like to order some more for our upcoming trip....could you please pm me??? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## jeniamt

Where did my quotes go????

I can't even remember all I have been quoting the last few days but I do remember one question...

Andrea... everything you did for the Give family was awesome!  And it was so sweet that you were able to hand deliver everything.  I love the luggage tags... did you follow a tutorial online?



froggy33 said:


> Finished!  This has been have done for a while now!  I had the day to myself so I finished it up!  Now I jsut hope we have a trip to wear it on.  We MAY be going on a one day EPCOT trip in May, but it looks like it might fall through.  Oh well.  I'm happy with the dress either way!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Jessica



Jessica... this is amazing!!!  Absolutely beautiful.  What pattern did you use?



miprender said:


> Well I finished my 1st Vida. I had trouble with lining the bodice, but I finally figured it out. The only thing I still need to do is but the elastic under the arms but then I will be done!!.
> 
> Here is the front:



Great job on your first Vida.  Aren't they fun to make?  



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - can you please say a quick prayer for my little buddy Kade? I had emailed his dad a question, and he came back with "We are in the ER with KADE!!!!" Please say a prayer for this little guy - he has no reserve, so any little thing can really take a toll on him!!!! I'll keep you updated!!
> 
> Finally finished the Rosetta bag for Korissa's big give - mom wanted the large and it is HUGE!!!! I could easily fit 2 Zoey's in there!!! lol....



Oh no, prayers going their way.  Great job on the bag.  



T-rox said:


> only 1 or 2 of you know this. my dd fell in love with peterpan when she was 2, while we were on the peter pan ride in MK. Since then, we have ridden it countless times, had peter pan and hook parties, own all the peter pan movie, cartoon and live action ( and hook) and have seen peter pan the broadway show.  So this makes this picture hilarious!  she has said for a couple of years now PP is her boyfriend and she is goning to marry pp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



So cute!  I love PP too!!!



MaeB said:


> Joined the new Give board last night.  I hope to be able to start up again soon. I've been on a really bad contract for the past few months and don't have the extra money right now.  Interviewing tomorrow for another contract that will be A LOT better.
> 
> That said, I have an interview scheduled next week for the Cultural Representative Program at Epcot!!  I keep going back and forth on if I want to do it or not.  I think it would be tons of fun, but I'm almost 28 and the thought of living and working with 20 year olds and crazy partiers does not appeal to me in the slightest.  I need some convincing!



Wow, that sounds like a great opportunity.  What the heck, go for it!  I wish I could do it now but lets see... husband, 4 kids, pets, and a mortgage... yep, no good for me.  But you... you are still young, get some earplugs for the dorm-like parties and GO FOR IT!!!


----------



## shefrn1

billwendy said:


> THanks Guys!!!
> 
> Kade's Daddy said that he was having trouble breathing! Has a terrible cough - maybe croup or something....poor little guy!!!
> 
> Thanks for the comments on the bag! Mom loved yours Ellen!! Since they are so into animals, I thought I'd try to combine the disney/animal thingi and came up with that. I tried to do the strap like yours ellen!!!
> 
> Has anyone seen any disney/mickey beach appliques? I want to make something for Kade and Jackson, and the beach is the only thing that hasnt been covered....ideas?





billwendy said:


> Kade was discharged from the ER and they are home!!! Pray that he heals and they can all get some rest tonight!!!
> 
> Thanks everyone!!



awww....poor lil buddy...glad he is home...hope they are able to get some rest today...thanks for keeping us posted!!!


are you all sitting down....lol...I actually got on my sewing machine yesterday..woo hoo....was only for about 30 minutes but it's a start....and i didn't even have to thread it...it was still threaded from when i used last used it about 4 years ago  .... I may need your help when i can't get the bobbin to thread right 

but anyway...almost done atleast one thing for kade's biggive...wooo hoo..it's a start!!!!


----------



## EEs*Mommy

Disney Pal said:


> Could anyone help me out with a name of a designer that made some custom Mickey overalls for me years ago and I believe she is/was on this board. I would like to order some more for our upcoming trip....could you please pm me??? Thanks a bunch!



Do you have a picture?


----------



## VBAndrea

MinnieVanMom said:


> VBAndrea,
> I forgot to grab the photo but I really like your luggage tags.  Did you use a pattern or just sew on the go?  I think they are a great idea.



I just used this tutorial:
http://www.skiptomylou.org/2009/11/13/fabric-luggage-tag-for-business-card/

They go together fast and easy -- I am already making some ahead of time for future Big Gives!  Do a Google for tutorials -- they have some for round tags, some for covered tags, different shapes.



T-rox said:


> only 1 or 2 of you know this. my dd fell in love with peterpan when she was 2, while we were on the peter pan ride in MK. Since then, we have ridden it countless times, had peter pan and hook parties, own all the peter pan movie, cartoon and live action ( and hook) and have seen peter pan the broadway show.  So this makes this picture hilarious!  she has said for a couple of years now PP is her boyfriend and she is goning to marry pp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Adorable!!!



jeniamt said:


> Andrea... everything you did for the Give family was awesome!  And it was so sweet that you were able to hand deliver everything.  I love the luggage tags... did you follow a tutorial online?



Link to the tut I used is above -- there are tons on line though if you just do a Google search.



shefrn1 said:


> are you all sitting down....lol...I actually got on my sewing machine yesterday..woo hoo....was only for about 30 minutes but it's a start....and i didn't even have to thread it...it was still threaded from when i used last used it about 4 years ago  .... I may need your help when i can't get the bobbin to thread right
> 
> but anyway...almost done atleast one thing for kade's biggive...wooo hoo..it's a start!!!!


 WOO HOO is right!!!  Too funny that it was already threaded!


----------



## T-rox

WOW!!!

Thanks for looking!
Jessica[/QUOTE]



MinnieVanMom said:


> VBAndrea,
> I forgot to grab the photo but I really like your luggage tags.  Did you use a pattern or just sew on the go?  I think they are a great idea.



i do luggage tags with an in the hoop embroidery file...hope that helps

i am covered up in mardi gras parties...back to work


----------



## jeniamt

Oooh, ooh, ooh!!!  I know a few of us having been looking for the perfect park/stroller bag and I think I may have found it!  Although, I'm not in love with the velcro (might have to configure something else).  Anyway, thought I would share the link.

http://www.makeit-loveit.com/2010/09/2-in-1-bag-stroller-bag-into-messenger.html

I love that it can attach to the stroller while you stroll the parks but then can sling across your chest to go on rides, etc.


----------



## Colleen27

jeniamt said:


> Oooh, ooh, ooh!!!  I know a few of us having been looking for the perfect park/stroller bag and I think I may have found it!  Although, I'm not in love with the velcro (might have to configure something else).  Anyway, thought I would share the link.
> 
> http://www.makeit-loveit.com/2010/09/2-in-1-bag-stroller-bag-into-messenger.html
> 
> I love that it can attach to the stroller while you stroll the parks but then can sling across your chest to go on rides, etc.



Wow, you just had to share that today, right? I only have 2 more outfits and 4 more tees to make for our trip (in 9 days), and now you've got me wanting to make a new bag too!


----------



## jeniamt

Colleen27 said:


> Wow, you just had to share that today, right? I only have 2 more outfits and 4 more tees to make for our trip (in 9 days), and now you've got me wanting to make a new bag too!



Sorry to add more work to your load!  Adding some interior pockets (ones that would perfectly fit your keys to the world or credit cards) and maybe pockets on the sides to hold water/baby bottles might make it perfect.  If I had some snaps I would get going on it now.  I have a bunch of other projects that I should get done first though!


----------



## clairemolly

Enabler Alert....

I just was at our local Hancock Fabrics at lunch time and the Disney vinyl was marked down to $2.95 a yd, and was on sale, so I got it for $1.47 a yard! 

I got princess, Mickey, Nemo and Cars.  They also had Pooh, Thomas and something else I didn't get and can't remember now what it was.

I am going to use some of it to make bibs for our trip.


----------



## froggy33

jeniamt said:


> Jessica... this is amazing!!!  Absolutely beautiful.  What pattern did you use?





T-rox said:


> WOW!!!



Thanks again!  I actuallly just used the simply sweet halter pattern with a strip work skirt.  I make my strips in a "trangle" shape (what's the name of the shape that has the top cut off the triangle - I'm blanking).  Anyway on the bodice I brought the pattern up a bit under the armpits and rounded the top a bit.  For the back I made it the same length of the new front and used 3 rows of 3/4 inch elastic.  The biggest differences were the straps.  I made them long and used the loops attached to the back.

Let me know if you want better directions. Good luck!

Jessica


----------



## Colleen27

jeniamt said:


> Sorry to add more work to your load!  Adding some interior pockets (ones that would perfectly fit your keys to the world or credit cards) and maybe pockets on the sides to hold water/baby bottles might make it perfect.  If I had some snaps I would get going on it now.  I have a bunch of other projects that I should get done first though!



I think lack of fabric might hold me back... I don't think I have anything suitably heavy unless I want to make it out of denim, since my stash is virtually all quilting cotton. And with a 30 mile haul to the nearest fabric store and 10" of fresh snow on the ground, I'm probably better off just focusing on the to-do list that I already have materials for. 

If the weather isn't horrible when the kids go back to school on Wednesday I might trek down to Joanns to see if they have anything that catches my eye.


----------



## aboveH20

VBAndrea said:


> If you want to sew a busy bag just make any kind of fabric tote and fill it with things listed in the pixie dust thread on the Big Give -- any items listed that will keep the kids busy on the plane.  Most busy bags I've seen were done by non-sewers and they just decorate a paper gift bag.  If you do a search for a "tote bag tutorial" I know there are tons of free bag patterns out there.
> 
> BTW, what tutorial did you use for your Eye Spy bags for the K girls?  I found a tute that I am tweaking to make my bag look similar to yours.  Yours was done so professional looking!!!  Do you hand sew it closed?



Thanks for the busy bag info.  I went ahead and signed up for them and now just want to go back and reread what's been posted on the Big Give board to make sure I don't duplicate someone else's pixie dust and figure out what's appropriate for Kade.

Here's the I Spy bag tutorial I've used. http://ajpadilla.com/reduce-reuse-recycle/i-spy-bag   It's buried in the page 1 bookmarks, but that's where I got it (credit where credit is due .)

I've tinkered with the size a bit, and I've found that starting with a 4" square vinyl window is the size I like best, and my solid back piece starts out as a 9" x 9" square.


----------



## shefrn1

where do you guys get your best disney fabric from....our joann's around here doesn't have the greatest selection...they have a huge flannel selection but not very much cotton


----------



## shefrn1

and yet another stupid/silly question:  where do you guys get you mickey head templates/patterns  I know it' just three circles but what are the proportions ...does anyone know....


----------



## McDuck

Huh....I thought I had more multi-quotes than this.    My apologies if I have missed commenting on something.  I have looked at everything and loved it!  



RMAMom said:


> I finished my nephews birthday present. I can't believe he is 8 yrs old today! He has a fascination with vehicles and he really like construction vehicles but I couldn't find any fabric so I settled on race cars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Here is the car cozy open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> This was a very easy tutorial I found here
> http://mygratitudeattitudes.blogspot.com/2009/09/car-cozie-tutorial-and-etsy-re.html
> 
> She uses flannel for the road, I used cotton and a piece of ribbon for the lines and I think it works just fine.



Very cool and thanks for the link to the tutorial!



miprender said:


> Well I finished my 1st Vida. I had trouble with lining the bodice, but I finally figured it out. The only thing I still need to do is but the elastic under the arms but then I will be done!!.
> 
> Here is the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course we got to have Mickey:



Beautiful and those colors flow together so seamlessly!!!




froggy33 said:


> Finished!  This has been have done for a while now!  I had the day to myself so I finished it up!  Now I jsut hope we have a trip to wear it on.  We MAY be going on a one day EPCOT trip in May, but it looks like it might fall through.  Oh well.  I'm happy with the dress either way!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Jessica



So beautiful!!!!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - can you please say a quick prayer for my little buddy Kade? I had emailed his dad a question, and he came back with "We are in the ER with KADE!!!!" Please say a prayer for this little guy - he has no reserve, so any little thing can really take a toll on him!!!! I'll keep you updated!!
> Finally finished the Rosetta bag for Korissa's big give - mom wanted the large and it is HUGE!!!! I could easily fit 2 Zoey's in there!!! lol....



Glad Kade is home from the ER and that bag is lovely!



Granna4679 said:


> All of the outfits are super cute.  I especially love the Mardi Gras outfit.  The colors look so pretty on her.  BTW....Kaity is a DOLL!
> Good news!  I finally got around to opening my Etsy shop last night, listed 22 things so far and ALREADY SOLD MY FIRST ONE!!  SO EXCITED!



Thank you!  She made my day when I finished the Mardi Gras outfit and showed it to her, she yelled "PRETTY!" and hugged it to herself.   And congrats on your first sale!!!




babynala said:


> Love all the easy fit pants.  Your DD is so cute.  The Mardi Gras outfit is really sweet, the ruffles are so cute and I love the picture of her yawning.  I LOVE the girly IM outfit you made for her.



Thank you very much!  It was a bear to do, but I was pleased with the final outcome. I just won't touch another Butterick pattern again.  LOL



T-rox said:


> only 1 or 2 of you know this. my dd fell in love with peterpan when she was 2, while we were on the peter pan ride in MK. Since then, we have ridden it countless times, had peter pan and hook parties, own all the peter pan movie, cartoon and live action ( and hook) and have seen peter pan the broadway show.  So this makes this picture hilarious!  she has said for a couple of years now PP is her boyfriend and she is goning to marry pp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Awww, so cute!  Wendy and Tink better watch out!  They've got competition!  



MaeB said:


> That said, I have an interview scheduled next week for the Cultural Representative Program at Epcot!!  I keep going back and forth on if I want to do it or not.  I think it would be tons of fun, but I'm almost 28 and the thought of living and working with 20 year olds and crazy partiers does not appeal to me in the slightest.  I need some convincing!



It sounds like it would be wonderful to me!


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> Thanks for the busy bag info.  I went ahead and signed up for them and now just want to go back and reread what's been posted on the Big Give board to make sure I don't duplicate someone else's pixie dust and figure out what's appropriate for Kade.
> 
> Here's the I Spy bag tutorial I've used. http://ajpadilla.com/reduce-reuse-recycle/i-spy-bag   It's buried in the page 1 bookmarks, but that's where I got it (credit where credit is due .)
> 
> I've tinkered with the size a bit, and I've found that starting with a 4" square vinyl window is the size I like best, and my solid back piece starts out as a 9" x 9" square.



That's the tutorial I'm using and I'm doctoring it up a bit too.  I made my back piece a little over 10 inches and I think I made a 6 inch window -- viewing yours in person your window looked bigger than 4 inches, but there were so many items to ooh and ahh over that I didn't take as good as a look as I would have liked.  

The turorial doesn't say how to seal the hole though -- I think I have to just slip stitch (???) it by hand rather than a top stitch around the whole bag.  I just bought a few more packages of trinkets at the dollar store today.  I think about 25 items in the bag should do it.  Some sites said 20 is plenty, some say to use 40!  I'll just fill mine and play it by ear.  I got the dull beads to fill it with at Walmart but I saw the filling you used at Hancock's -- definitely sparkly and great for a girl (matched your princess crown fabric!).

And sorry to bug you, but another question -- how did you print the pictures if your items?  I wasn't sure if I should scan them or take pictures and then print.  I want pictures in addition to the words b/c it's for a 5 year old.

So if you could be so kind:
Do I have to hand stitch the bag closed?
About how many trinkets did you use fir the 9 inch bag?
How did you print out your pictures?

Thanks in advance.



shefrn1 said:


> where do you guys get your best disney fabric from....our joann's around here doesn't have the greatest selection...they have a huge flannel selection but not very much cotton


It is so hit or miss for me.  Out Walmart has some, but a small selection.  Hancock's has a small selection, but different than Joann's.  And I've gotten some off e-bay at Walmart prices!  Hobby Lobby apparently has Dis fabrics as well, but I'm not about to travel 4 hours to find out!  I just did a lot of hand applique for our Disney trip.  And try your hand at it -- just do small simple things first and practice.  Within one month of practicing I was making very nice looking Vida's (not perfect, but close!).





shefrn1 said:


> and yet another stupid/silly question:  where do you guys get you mickey head templates/patterns  I know it' just three circles but what are the proportions ...does anyone know....


Go to the photobucket account on page 1 and I think there is a folder called templates.  I got a Mickey head out of there and then I just resize it on my photo program as needed.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

clairemolly said:


> Enabler Alert....
> 
> I just was at our local Hancock Fabrics at lunch time and the Disney vinyl was marked down to $2.95 a yd, and was on sale, so I got it for $1.47 a yard!
> 
> I got princess, Mickey, Nemo and Cars.  They also had Pooh, Thomas and something else I didn't get and can't remember now what it was.
> 
> I am going to use some of it to make bibs for our trip.



COOL!!  I didn't know there was Disney vinyl at Hancock, gonna have to check that out!  



shefrn1 said:


> and yet another stupid/silly question:  where do you guys get you mickey head templates/patterns  I know it' just three circles but what are the proportions ...does anyone know....



Hmmm, you're probably seeing machine embroidered designs I'm guessing, but I guess you could always sew them by hand too.  Just find a Mickey head online that you like the look of and do a "save as" on the picture and adjust the size as needed in whatever photo program you have an print it out.  I've also used plates and cups and just eyeballed the placement of the ears.


----------



## ellenbenny

clairemolly said:


> Enabler Alert....
> 
> I just was at our local Hancock Fabrics at lunch time and the Disney vinyl was marked down to $2.95 a yd, and was on sale, so I got it for $1.47 a yard!
> 
> I got princess, Mickey, Nemo and Cars.  They also had Pooh, Thomas and something else I didn't get and can't remember now what it was.
> 
> I am going to use some of it to make bibs for our trip.



Too bad we don't have a hancock fabric here, although I guess that is probably a good thing too 



jeniamt said:


> Oooh, ooh, ooh!!!  I know a few of us having been looking for the perfect park/stroller bag and I think I may have found it!  Although, I'm not in love with the velcro (might have to configure something else).  Anyway, thought I would share the link.
> 
> http://www.makeit-loveit.com/2010/09/2-in-1-bag-stroller-bag-into-messenger.html
> 
> I love that it can attach to the stroller while you stroll the parks but then can sling across your chest to go on rides, etc.




That looks like a great idea, and you could probably adapt other bags to have a similar style strap.  I will keep this idea for future reference.


----------



## clairemolly

VBAndrea said:


> That's the tutorial I'm using and I'm doctoring it up a bit too.  I made my back piece a little over 10 inches and I think I made a 6 inch window -- viewing yours in person your window looked bigger than 4 inches, but there were so many items to ooh and ahh over that I didn't take as good as a look as I would have liked.
> 
> The turorial doesn't say how to seal the hole though -- I think I have to just slip stitch (???) it by hand rather than a top stitch around the whole bag.  I just bought a few more packages of trinkets at the dollar store today.  I think about 25 items in the bag should do it.  Some sites said 20 is plenty, some say to use 40!  I'll just fill mine and play it by ear.  I got the dull beads to fill it with at Walmart but I saw the filling you used at Hancock's -- definitely sparkly and great for a girl (matched your princess crown fabric!).
> 
> And sorry to bug you, but another question -- how did you print the pictures if your items?  I wasn't sure if I should scan them or take pictures and then print.  I want pictures in addition to the words b/c it's for a 5 year old.
> 
> So if you could be so kind:
> Do I have to hand stitch the bag closed?
> About how many trinkets did you use fir the 9 inch bag?
> How did you print out your pictures?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



For the ones I made for Chelsea and Fuller, I just topstitched close the edge along the side that I had left open.  It looked fine.  I took one picture of all the items and had it printed in 4x6 size at Walmart.  I typed up a list and then put the photo and the list in one of those sealable laminating pouches.

I used the same tutorial and used 40 items.  I got some really cute button sets at Michaels...a pirate one and a cowboy one for Fuller and a princess and a summer one for Chelsea.  I used a coupon for them.  I can post the pictures of the items tonight if it would be helpful.


----------



## VBAndrea

Can anyone tell me if AK has leopards?  Not a black leopard, but a spotted leopard.  I found one list by googling and leopard was not on the list.  I also found a photo that someone labeled as a leopard but it was a cheetah, not a leopard.  I am making a Big Give item and did something with leopard print and need to label the animal correctly, but now I'm not even sure if there are leopards at AK.  I tried doing a general search on the boards and couldn't find anything either  I sure hope I didn't just waste a bunch of time making my leopard!


----------



## VBAndrea

clairemolly said:


> For the ones I made for Chelsea and Fuller, I just topstitched close the edge along the side that I had left open.  It looked fine.  I took one picture of all the items and had it printed in 4x6 size at Walmart.  I typed up a list and then put the photo and the list in one of those sealable laminating pouches.
> 
> I used the same tutorial and used 40 items.  I got some really cute button sets at Michaels...a pirate one and a cowboy one for Fuller and a princess and a summer one for Chelsea.  I used a coupon for them.  I can post the pictures of the items tonight if it would be helpful.



Thanks so much -- I was thinking I would have to handstitch but I'd be much happier topstitching.  I'm going to the Big Give board to look at the ones you made.

I will photo my items if that worked well for you.  I was either going to put them in a pouch like that or seal it with clear contact paper.  I have a foot that works OK with the vinyl, but my metal plate doesn't like it so much so I thought contact paper would be easier than sewing a pouch.  I am going to make two lists as well so the parents can keep a spare.  I am just going to loop my list around the handle rather than sew it into the bag -- I think that will work OK.  

Thanks for all the tips   I think I'll pick up a few more items tomorrow -- I have at least 40 things, but some are girly and this is for a boy.


----------



## lovesdumbo

VBAndrea said:


> Can anyone tell me if AK has leopards?  Not a black leopard, but a spotted leopard.  I found one list by googling and leopard was not on the list.  I also found a photo that someone labeled as a leopard but it was a cheetah, not a leopard.  I am making a Big Give item and did something with leopard print and need to label the animal correctly, but now I'm not even sure if there are leopards at AK.  I tried doing a general search on the boards and couldn't find anything either  I sure hope I didn't just waste a bunch of time making my leopard!


I have never seen a leopard at AK-I've only ever seen cheetahs.



VBAndrea said:


> Thanks so much -- I was thinking I would have to handstitch but I'd be much happier topstitching.  I'm going to the Big Give board to look at the ones you made.
> 
> I will photo my items if that worked well for you.  I was either going to put them in a pouch like that or seal it with clear contact paper.  I have a foot that works OK with the vinyl, but my metal plate doesn't like it so much so I thought contact paper would be easier than sewing a pouch.  I am going to make two lists as well so the parents can keep a spare.  I am just going to loop my list around the handle rather than sew it into the bag -- I think that will work OK.
> 
> Thanks for all the tips   I think I'll pick up a few more items tomorrow -- I have at least 40 things, but some are girly and this is for a boy.



I topstitched mine closed.  I would think it would be a much tighter stitch than you could get with handstitching and you want it nice and tight so none of the fill comes out.

You could try putting tissue paper under the vinyl-or even just copy paper-it will go over your plate easier and is easy to pull off after it is stitched.


----------



## shefrn1

VBAndrea said:


> That's the tutorial I'm using and I'm doctoring it up a bit too.  I made my back piece a little over 10 inches and I think I made a 6 inch window -- viewing yours in person your window looked bigger than 4 inches, but there were so many items to ooh and ahh over that I didn't take as good as a look as I would have liked.
> 
> The turorial doesn't say how to seal the hole though -- I think I have to just slip stitch (???) it by hand rather than a top stitch around the whole bag.  I just bought a few more packages of trinkets at the dollar store today.  I think about 25 items in the bag should do it.  Some sites said 20 is plenty, some say to use 40!  I'll just fill mine and play it by ear.  I got the dull beads to fill it with at Walmart but I saw the filling you used at Hancock's -- definitely sparkly and great for a girl (matched your princess crown fabric!).
> 
> And sorry to bug you, but another question -- how did you print the pictures if your items?  I wasn't sure if I should scan them or take pictures and then print.  I want pictures in addition to the words b/c it's for a 5 year old.
> 
> So if you could be so kind:
> Do I have to hand stitch the bag closed?
> About how many trinkets did you use fir the 9 inch bag?
> How did you print out your pictures?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> It is so hit or miss for me.  Out Walmart has some, but a small selection.  Hancock's has a small selection, but different than Joann's.  And I've gotten some off e-bay at Walmart prices!  Hobby Lobby apparently has Dis fabrics as well, but I'm not about to travel 4 hours to find out!  I just did a lot of hand applique for our Disney trip.  And try your hand at it -- just do small simple things first and practice.  Within one month of practicing I was making very nice looking Vida's (not perfect, but close!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Go to the photobucket account on page 1 and I think there is a folder called templates.  I got a Mickey head out of there and then I just resize it on my photo program as needed*.



ah..thanks....I think the link is on the first page right?   i have to go look that up..thank you



ellenbenny said:


> Too bad we don't have a hancock fabric here, although *I guess that is probably a good thing too *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like a great idea, and you could probably adapt other bags to have a similar style strap.  I will keep this idea for future reference.





 here too...lol


----------



## SallyfromDE

madgabb said:


> I love this site and this thread! I have been sewing since I was a little girl. I am currently working on outfits for DLP in March! I can't wait to post them on here!



Can't wait to see your pictures!!



mamommy said:


> I used to lurk on this thread regularly, and I've just got caught up again. I'm always in awe of the beautiful things you all make. I wish I had time to do more sewing! I've got a long list of ideas from this thread  I've just decided to buy my first serger and was looking for recommendations. Does anyone have a machine they love? I was looking at the Brother 1034D on amazon. It has good reviews and won't break the bank.



The 1034 is a nice machine, but not very sturdy. Easy to thread. My pressure foot lever broke after a month and it cost too much to get it fixed, so I'm just dealing with it until I can afford a better machine. Perhaps the 3034. 



MaeB said:


> Joined the new Give board last night.  I hope to be able to start up again soon. I've been on a really bad contract for the past few months and don't have the extra money right now.  Interviewing tomorrow for another contract that will be A LOT better.
> 
> That said, I have an interview scheduled next week for the Cultural Representative Program at Epcot!!  I keep going back and forth on if I want to do it or not.  I think it would be tons of fun, but I'm almost 28 and the thought of living and working with 20 year olds and crazy partiers does not appeal to me in the slightest.  I need some convincing!



It's a once in a lifetime opportunity!! Would you be more willing in a year or 2. I doubt it as you'll be even older then 20yo. And you could be a great mentor. I remember reading a thread about someone that worked in the Program and had pictures of the rooms. But after a few weeks, they get too busy. You should try to see some of those threads. Might help you decide. But if it were me, I'd go for it in a heart beat.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

Kade's Mom, Annette, said he is much perkier today!! Amazing what a bit of steroids can do for ya!!

Also, if anyone would be willing to do Tie Dye shirts for the family or send Beach Towels for the boys (they will be wearing blue swim suits with sharks on them) just let me know!! Their give is going so well!! THANK YOU ALL!!!

Im hoping to do a beach shirt for them with a beachy mickey or donald on them - any cute saying i could put underneath the design, or should I just do their name? Im undecided....lol


----------



## jeniamt

VBAndrea said:


> Can anyone tell me if AK has leopards?  Not a black leopard, but a spotted leopard.  I found one list by googling and leopard was not on the list.  I also found a photo that someone labeled as a leopard but it was a cheetah, not a leopard.  I am making a Big Give item and did something with leopard print and need to label the animal correctly, but now I'm not even sure if there are leopards at AK.  I tried doing a general search on the boards and couldn't find anything either  I sure hope I didn't just waste a bunch of time making my leopard!



I couldn't find any conclusive evidence either but maybe you could call Animal Kingdom Lodge and ask them.  Someone there might be able to help you.  I remember when we stayed there a few years ago the kids were given a coloring book that listed all the animals that they might see roaming the Savannah.  Does it really matter?  Maybe the family will just think they didn't see any during their visit.    I used leopard print for DD4's Animal Kingdom outfit if that helps!


----------



## miprender

weluvdizne said:


> That is beautiful, and I really like your fabric choices.  It looks great!!!





EEs*Mommy said:


> It looks great!  Love the colors!





clairemolly said:


> LOVE THIS!!!!!!!  Where did you find this fabric?  I want some!





PurpleEars said:


> Beautiful. Where did you get the fabric?
> !





MinnieVanMom said:


> I love the blue vida and the beautiful colours of the dress.  You did a wonderful job.
> .





ellenbenny said:


> Love the light blue vida, beautiful colors.





Granna4679 said:


> Great job....love the colors!  I have some of that Mickey fabric too.  I love how you used the Hawaiian Minnie Head for the applique.
> 
> Good news!  I finally got around to opening my Etsy shop last night, listed 22 things so far and ALREADY SOLD MY FIRST ONE!!  SO EXCITED!





disneywatcher said:


> I was waiting to see pics of this after you mentioned it on the July planning board!  It looks awesome!  I really need to get an embroidry machine for myself.





clhemsath said:


> Great job!  I love the colors and Mickey of course.  It looks great.





babynala said:


> Beautiful - the colors you chose look really nice together.
> .





Colleen27 said:


> The colors are just beautiful! Where did you find that Mickey fabric?





jeniamt said:


> Great job on your first Vida.  Aren't they fun to make?





McDuck said:


> Beautiful and those colors flow together so seamlessly!!!



Thanks everyone  I found the Mickey fabric online at Ebay. When I saw it I just thought about eating at Ohana's. Now I have to decide if DD should wear it for Bfast or Dinner ( I have ressies for both)

I will probably make some Vida dresses for DD but I just had so much trouble trying to get the lining attached


Granna congrats at selling your 1st item!


----------



## billwendy

Love that Peter Pan!!!!

Here is Kade and Jackson enjoying a "sucker" today (what do they call them where you live - we call them lollipops) - thankfully Kade is feeling much better!!! How cute is this!!


----------



## teresajoy

Colleen27 said:


> Popping in to say hi before I head out for the day. We're off to Sesame Street Live, so of course Katie has a new outfit to wear. Originally I'd planned on her wearing a solid pink top, but the blue tank arrived yesterday and was just the perfect shade of Cookie Monster blue that I couldn't resist.


This is so cute! 



Piper said:


> Here is Katy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I interrupted her gooming by calling her name and caught her just as she looked up.


She is beautiful! 





1308Miles said:


> I
> and the Fonzie pose (I swear, I never taught him that. He's just SUCH a ham!)



The shirt and your son are both very cute! 



clairemolly said:


> I have to go back and catch up on the new thread so far (and finish the old one) but wanting to post my exciting news.  I got my bonus from work to day and it was more than I was expecting since I wasn't sure how to account for my maternity leave and coming back only part time when I calculated it...anyway, I am finally getting a serger!!!
> 
> I tried a while ago to get the Brother 1034D and had 2 lemons in a row that both broke in different ways before I could even use them.  When I went in to the Brother dealer to talk to them about it before I sent the 2nd one back, they convinced me to save for the 3034D as it is made more sturdily.  Life got in the way and I never went back and got it...but DH is going to buy me one on his way home tonight!!!!! \


YAY!!



jham said:


> Very cute idea!  I love it.
> 
> The Valentine's outfit was cute and definitely year-round wear.
> 
> Love the Cookie Monster outfit too.  Yes, that blue was just sreaming for a Cookie Monster face.
> 
> Probably most of you don't know me, I have been lurking or absent for a long time.  I am going to try and keep up better on the latest thread.  I am just starting to get sewing again.  I broke my (sewing) foot 5 days before Christmas and had surgery in January.  I am finally getting to the point where I can get around enough to get to my craft room and sew.  I am still on crutches and not allowed to bear any weight on the broken foot so navigating my cluttered craft room is an adventure to say the least.  Over the past several days I have managed to cut out skirts for DD and her AG doll.  I'm making them Dr. Suess outfits for Dr. Seuss' birthday.  At this rate I'm not sure I'll get done in time!  I'm keeping it pretty simply so I have hope.  My next project is getting a chair up next to the ironing board so I can kneel on it to iron.  I had no idea so many things would be so darn difficult when I broke my foot!!!  But I'm happy to be (almost) sewing again!


Hmmmm.. the name sounds familiar, but I'm trying to place you.......




The Moonk's Mom said:


> Boy Oh Boy do I have good news!  I must say, all the prayers must have worked!  I got an email this morning that my Aunt's biopsy results came back and she does not have cancer! She has Sarcoidosis, which can be serious, but she is happier with the outlook this has than the cancer, as is her DR.  So, she still needs prayers but the joy of not facing cancer for her is such a blessing!  She feels a lot better!  Again, I always love the support you guys offer!  I could not ask for a better group of friends!:



That is SOO goo to hear!!! Thank you so much for letting us know. I've been praying for your aunt since I read your post. 



Loodlow said:


> My first Carla C.! Now to finish the duplicate for the identical twin! Only I am reversing the prints for her. Thanks for all your inspiration!:



I love these fabrics!!! So pretty! 



disneywatcher said:


> I just finished sewing this fabric into a summer shirt for our next trip.  I found it tonight and LOVED the pattern!  Also sewed on the grosgrain ribbon straps and bows.  DD is not wanting to take this off:\/QUOTE]
> 
> Your daughter is gorgeous!!!! I love her hair! So pretty! She reminds me of my Lydia!
> The top is pretty too!
> 
> 
> 
> McDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I would go ahead and share the things I've made for Kaitlyn this year.
> 
> Easy Fit pants to match T-shirts my mom bought for her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> concert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and there is officially money in my savings account towards an embroidery machine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your daughter is such a cute pie!! I love everything! And, it's great to see you too!!!
> 
> I really wouldn't pay a penny extra for a machine because it has the built in designs. I have a Brother Disney machine, and the built in designs are fairly poor quality. They just don't stitch out very nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> JudysLilgirlalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have looked through the majority of these posts I can't help but think wow...followed by how can I make this in adult pooh size for me and my wheelchair-bound mom! I love the feliz (buttruffle dress) and vida (no buttruffle dress) and would love some in tunic form but would need to make them hold in my ladies kwim! some of the stories on here are also amazing! I would love to be able to help with the big gives but all my money is going into our next trip...we went in sept of 09 and my mom went on tot and before that we hadn't been since I was six! In the time since the first trip(when I was six) my parents got divorced, and on November 4, 1995 my brother was killed 25 days before his 17th birthday. my mom's favorite character is eeyore but she is more like Peter Pan. She is 52 and will never grow up. We are hoping to go to WDW again in the fall of 2012 money and god willing.
> 
> sorry for my novel post! Keep up the amazing creations I love looking at!
> 
> Michelle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :welcomeL It's nice to have you join us. I'm sorry for all the sadness your family has been though. \
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleEars said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I now have the right fabric to make outfits for Animal Kingdom (though I wondered after the fact if I should have bought more of the animal print!) I also saw the polka dot fabric Squirrel referred to in an earlier post, though my store wanted $15/metre for them at the regular price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love this fabric!
> 
> 
> 
> madgabb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this site and this thread! I have been sewing since I was a little girl. I am currently working on outfits for DLP in March! I can't wait to post them on here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can't wait for you to post them either!
> 
> 
> 
> weluvdizne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted my shirts for Korissa, but need an address.  Any mods have a chance to send me an address today, please.  Thanks so much!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are in luck, the ship date was moved to tomorrow, since there was no mail today.
> 
> 
> 
> miprender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I finished my 1st Vida. I had trouble with lining the bodice, but I finally figured it out. The only thing I still need to do is but the elastic under the arms but then I will be done!!.
> 
> Here is the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have always loved this fabric! The Vida is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> froggy33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished!  This has been have done for a while now!  I had the day to myself so I finished it up!  Now I jsut hope we have a trip to wear it on.  We MAY be going on a one day EPCOT trip in May, but it looks like it might fall through.  Oh well.  I'm happy with the dress either way!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Jessica
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So pretty Jessica!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-rox said:
> 
> 
> 
> only 1 or 2 of you know this. my dd fell in love with peterpan when she was 2, while we were on the peter pan ride in MK. Since then, we have ridden it countless times, had peter pan and hook parties, own all the peter pan movie, cartoon and live action ( and hook) and have seen peter pan the broadway show.  So this makes this picture hilarious!  she has said for a couple of years now PP is her boyfriend and she is goning to marry pp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is so sweet!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## teresajoy

billwendy said:


> Love that Peter Pan!!!!
> 
> Here is Kade and Jackson enjoying a "sucker" today (what do they call them where you live - we call them lollipops) - thankfully Kade is feeling much better!!! How cute is this!!



They are so cute!!!

Really? You don't call them suckers? Around here a lollipop is a big,  flat sucker.


----------



## cogero

I have been a huge slacker this weekend. As soon as I put DS to bed I need to finish Korissa's give. Just need to finish the shirts for Mom and Dad. Nothing like last minute 

I also want to work on Elliot and Kades give since I just need to heat press the shirts. We shall see.

I feel like such a slacker lately.


----------



## teresajoy

It took me awhile to get my pictures up, but here is the dress I was working on that made me late moving the thread! 

Lydia requested an "extra twirly" dress for the Father Daughter Dance. It is REALLY full!






Blurry Twirly picture







Here she is with her Daddy 






They had a great night. Lydia was really excited to spend some time alone with her Daddy.


----------



## mom2rtk

teresajoy said:


> It took me awhile to get my pictures up, but here is the dress I was working on that made me late moving the thread!
> 
> Lydia requested an "extra twirly" dress for the Father Daughter Dance. It is REALLY full!




That's adorable Teresa! And I love the photo........ the way she has her feet turned........ just too cute!


----------



## miprender

froggy33 said:


> Finished!  This has been have done for a while now!  I had the day to myself so I finished it up!  Now I jsut hope we have a trip to wear it on.  We MAY be going on a one day EPCOT trip in May, but it looks like it might fall through.  Oh well.  I'm happy with the dress either way!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Jessica



WOW... Jessica that is just amazing. Hoping you can wear it in May.



VBAndrea said:


> I use the Aivilo pocket tote for my bags -- I love having all the pockets and I even add extras on the inside and make the outer pockets smaller.  It goes together fairly easily.  I have only made it with the magnetic snap closure, but there are instructions for adding a zipper, which I may try in the future.
> 
> https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/the-aivilo-pocket-handbag.htm



Love that tote. Have you ever posted any pictures of some of the TOTES you made?



T-rox said:


> only 1 or 2 of you know this. my dd fell in love with peterpan when she was 2, while we were on the peter pan ride in MK. Since then, we have ridden it countless times, had peter pan and hook parties, own all the peter pan movie, cartoon and live action ( and hook) and have seen peter pan the broadway show.  So this makes this picture hilarious!  she has said for a couple of years now PP is her boyfriend and she is goning to marry pp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Too cute



MaeB said:


> That said, I have an interview scheduled next week for the Cultural Representative Program at Epcot!!  I keep going back and forth on if I want to do it or not.  I think it would be tons of fun, but I'm almost 28 and the thought of living and working with 20 year olds and crazy partiers does not appeal to me in the slightest.  I need some convincing!


That sounds like an awesome opportunity though..



shefrn1 said:


> are you all sitting down....lol...I actually got on my sewing machine yesterday..woo hoo....was only for about 30 minutes but it's a start....and i didn't even have to thread it...it was still threaded from when i used last used it about 4 years ago  .... I may need your help when i can't get the bobbin to thread right
> 
> but anyway...almost done atleast one thing for kade's biggive...wooo hoo..it's a start!!!!






jeniamt said:


> Oooh, ooh, ooh!!!  I know a few of us having been looking for the perfect park/stroller bag and I think I may have found it!  Although, I'm not in love with the velcro (might have to configure something else).  Anyway, thought I would share the link.
> 
> http://www.makeit-loveit.com/2010/09/2-in-1-bag-stroller-bag-into-messenger.html
> 
> I love that it can attach to the stroller while you stroll the parks but then can sling across your chest to go on rides, etc.


Thanks for the link. I will have to check it out.



shefrn1 said:


> where do you guys get your best disney fabric from....our joann's around here doesn't have the greatest selection...they have a huge flannel selection but not very much cotton


My Joanne's doesnt have as much lately, but Joannes.com had some new Disney fabric. Also fabric.com has a good selection. And there is always Ebay or Etsy for the rarer fabric.



VBAndrea said:


> Can anyone tell me if AK has leopards?  Not a black leopard, but a spotted leopard.  I found one list by googling and leopard was not on the list.  I also found a photo that someone labeled as a leopard but it was a cheetah, not a leopard.  I am making a Big Give item and did something with leopard print and need to label the animal correctly, but now I'm not even sure if there are leopards at AK.  I tried doing a general search on the boards and couldn't find anything either  I sure hope I didn't just waste a bunch of time making my leopard!


 I don't ever remember seeing leopards but then I don't remember seeing cheetahs either.



SallyfromDE said:


> The 1034 is a nice machine, but not very sturdy. Easy to thread. My pressure foot lever broke after a month and it cost too much to get it fixed, so I'm just dealing with it until I can afford a better machine. Perhaps the 3034.
> .


 Oh no. I read in a book that said you should never use the lever, instead just lift the foot up slightly and slide your fabric. I thought they were being overly cautious but maybe I will start to do that. I love my serger now.



teresajoy said:


> I have always loved this fabric! The Vida is gorgeous!
> !


 Thanks Teresa



teresajoy said:


> It took me awhile to get my pictures up, but here is the dress I was working on that made me late moving the thread!
> 
> Here she is with her Daddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had a great night. Lydia was really excited to spend some time alone with her Daddy.



Precious


----------



## McDuck

teresajoy said:


> Your daughter is such a cute pie!! I love everything! And, it's great to see you too!!!



Thank you!



teresajoy said:


> I really wouldn't pay a penny extra for a machine because it has the built in designs. I have a Brother Disney machine, and the built in designs are fairly poor quality. They just don't stitch out very nicely.



I found a site that had some examples up (apparently they are authorized to sell the Disney designs individually) and I think I see what you mean.  Well, I should get enough saved for a machine even quicker now if I'm looking at a 770.  LOL




teresajoy said:


> It took me awhile to get my pictures up, but here is the dress I was working on that made me late moving the thread!
> 
> Lydia requested an "extra twirly" dress for the Father Daughter Dance. It is REALLY full!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blurry Twirly picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is with her Daddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had a great night. Lydia was really excited to spend some time alone with her Daddy.



Very pretty and the last pic is so sweet!


----------



## billwendy

teresajoy said:


> They are so cute!!!
> 
> Really? You don't call them suckers? Around here a lollipop is a big,  flat sucker.



What about Taffy's? Anyone call them that?

Hehe - Im hoping someone can find one of those HUGE FLAT SUCKERS - we actually dont have a candy store around here - wouldnt that be so fun to send them? It would be as big as Kades little FACE!! haha!!

Hey everyone - there are a lot of things that still need to be shipped for Taylor's big give...if you are having difficulty finishing your gift, could you please let me know? Ship time is right now!!!! Thanks!!


----------



## Granna4679

teresajoy said:


> It took me awhile to get my pictures up, but here is the dress I was working on that made me late moving the thread!
> 
> Lydia requested an "extra twirly" dress for the Father Daughter Dance. It is REALLY full!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blurry Twirly picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is with her Daddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had a great night. Lydia was really excited to spend some time alone with her Daddy.



What a sweet dress for Lydia.  She looks beautiful and I absolutely love pics of little girls and their daddys...melts my heart


----------



## billwendy

teresajoy said:


> It took me awhile to get my pictures up, but here is the dress I was working on that made me late moving the thread!
> 
> Lydia requested an "extra twirly" dress for the Father Daughter Dance. It is REALLY full!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blurry Twirly picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is with her Daddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had a great night. Lydia was really excited to spend some time alone with her Daddy.



Awww- so sweet!!! She looks beautiful - but, too grown up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Granna4679

billwendy said:


> What about Taffy's? Anyone call them that?
> 
> Hehe - Im hoping someone can find one of those HUGE FLAT SUCKERS - we actually dont have a candy store around here - wouldnt that be so fun to send them? It would be as big as Kades little FACE!! haha!!
> 
> Hey everyone - there are a lot of things that still need to be shipped for Taylor's big give...if you are having difficulty finishing your gift, could you please let me know? Ship time is right now!!!! Thanks!!



Do you have Cracker Barrel Restaurants there?  They usually have those giant flat suckers.


----------



## cogero

teresajoy said:


> It took me awhile to get my pictures up, but here is the dress I was working on that made me late moving the thread!
> 
> Lydia requested an "extra twirly" dress for the Father Daughter Dance. It is REALLY full!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blurry Twirly picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is with her Daddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had a great night. Lydia was really excited to spend some time alone with her Daddy.



Aw the picture of her and her Daddy melts my heart. The dress is beautiful.


----------



## squirrel

PurpleEars said:


> .
> 
> I have to share my fabric find of the day! I was at Fabricland as they had a 50% off sale today. I found this fabric in their bargin section - 100% cotton at $4/metre ($2/metre after the discount!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I now have the right fabric to make outfits for Animal Kingdom (though I wondered after the fact if I should have bought more of the animal print!) I also saw the polka dot fabric Squirrel referred to in an earlier post, though my store wanted $15/metre for them at the regular price.



I used the bottom fabric for an AK dress for my niece, only my fabric had a green background.  I got a lot of compliments on it, some thought I bought it at AK.  When I told them I made it they said they should sell it at AK.  I made the bottom skirt with the animal print and then used two of the fat quarters blenders for the bodice of the simply sweet and made it tie up on the shoulders.  I also used the animal print fabric to make a Mickey Head applique on the bodice. 

I also went to Fabricland this weekend-I was trying hard to avoid, but the 50% off the bargain centre was hard to avoid.  I bought 2 metres of the Christmas Winnie the Pooh print and 1 metre of a striped fabric.

If anyone has time can you vote for my nephew in a Johnson & Johnson contest http://apps.facebook.com/johnsonsbabycanada/entry/118127


----------



## VBAndrea

lovesdumbo said:


> I have never seen a leopard at AK-I've only ever seen cheetahs.
> 
> 
> 
> I topstitched mine closed.  I would think it would be a much tighter stitch than you could get with handstitching and you want it nice and tight so none of the fill comes out.
> 
> You could try putting tissue paper under the vinyl-or even just copy paper-it will go over your plate easier and is easy to pull off after it is stitched.


Yes, I'm thinking I made a big mistake making a leopard, but I also think I am going to leave it in the book, label it correctly and send a note that I'm not sure if it's correct for AK but that do have cheetahs. 

And what's really sad is my dd was a "cheetah" for Halloween two years ago and this is the fabric I used -- the leopard!  How did I not catch that at the time?  Oh well, no one was none the wiser when she said she was a cheetah.

I was thinking handstitching wouldn't be as tight as well -- I will top stitch.  I double stitched the rest of the bag to keep it more secure.

I read to use the correct foot or tissue paper for the luggage tags.  Just so happens my embriodery foot is plastic so I used it.  I have a different vinyl for the eye spy bag and that stuck to my metal plate.  I just slipped fabric to the side to glide it over the plate as my vinyly is sandwiched between two layers of fabric as well so it didn't catch my glide fabric -- clear as mud?  It worked -- that's all that matters!





jeniamt said:


> I couldn't find any conclusive evidence either but maybe you could call Animal Kingdom Lodge and ask them.  Someone there might be able to help you.  I remember when we stayed there a few years ago the kids were given a coloring book that listed all the animals that they might see roaming the Savannah.  Does it really matter?  Maybe the family will just think they didn't see any during their visit.    I used leopard print for DD4's Animal Kingdom outfit if that helps!


I think the coloring sheets only listed the animals we's see at the lodge -- neither cheetahs nor leopards are visible from the lodge.  But the Christmas tree apparently has leopard print ornaments on it -- found that in my searching!  And I think both my dd's AK dresses had leopard print too -- as a matter of fact, I don't think our fabric stores have any cheetah print at all.



billwendy said:


> Here is Kade and Jackson enjoying a "sucker" today (what do they call them where you live - we call them lollipops) - thankfully Kade is feeling much better!!! How cute is this!!


Commented on the Big Give site, but what an adorable pic.  We call them suckers.  I agree with Teresa that lollipops are the big, flat round things.  But according to Wikpedia they are all one in the same.





cogero said:


> I have been a huge slacker this weekend. As soon as I put DS to bed I need to finish Korissa's give. Just need to finish the shirts for Mom and Dad. Nothing like last minute
> 
> I also want to work on Elliot and Kades give since I just need to heat press the shirts. We shall see.
> 
> I feel like such a slacker lately.



You are not a slacker!  You just sign up for each and every Big Give in addition to sewing for your family.  If I need to sew something for my family I dare not sign up for a Big Give.  I also have to pace myself with Big Gives -- my rule is NEVER have more than two going on at the same time.  Don't you work full time as well?  You are crazy!!!!  I think it's absolutely WONDERFUL that you do so much work for the Big Gives.  I truely wish I could do them all as well.  But don't you dare call yourself a slacker.  Call yourself an awesome, giving person instead b/c that's what you are 



teresajoy said:


> It took me awhile to get my pictures up, but here is the dress I was working on that made me late moving the thread!
> 
> Lydia requested an "extra twirly" dress for the Father Daughter Dance. It is REALLY full!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is with her Daddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had a great night. Lydia was really excited to spend some time alone with her Daddy.


So very precious!  Did Lydia pick out the fabric?  Is there a little rose at the back of the ribbon tie (hard to see with the blur)?  I love the ankle socks too.  I adore ankle socks with dresses.  She looks beautiful 



miprender said:


> Love that tote. Have you ever posted any pictures of some of the TOTES you made?



I've actually only made two.  One I made when I wasn't posting for awhile on here and the other I made as a Christmas present -- I did post a pic of it sometime right around the holidays -- maybe not until January knowing me!  It had daschunds on it as it was for an avid daschund lover.  Maybe I will eventually get around to posting the one I made myself.  I'd like to make more -- I love totes.  It's just finding the time to do something for myself that is the problem!


----------



## babynala

cogero said:


> I have been a huge slacker this weekend. As soon as I put DS to bed I need to finish Korissa's give. Just need to finish the shirts for Mom and Dad. Nothing like last minute
> 
> I also want to work on Elliot and Kades give since I just need to heat press the shirts. We shall see.
> 
> I feel like such a slacker lately.


No chance that anyone around here would call you a slacker.  You are so generous to work on so many Big Gives.  A little break usually sets you off on full speed again.  



teresajoy said:


> It took me awhile to get my pictures up, but here is the dress I was working on that made me late moving the thread!
> 
> Lydia requested an "extra twirly" dress for the Father Daughter Dance. It is REALLY full!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is with her Daddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had a great night. Lydia was really excited to spend some time alone with her Daddy.


I love that dress.  Lydia looks so happy with her daddy - what a sweet picture.  



VBAndrea said:


> Yes, I'm thinking I made a big mistake making a leopard, but I also think I am going to leave it in the book, label it correctly and send a note that I'm not sure if it's correct for AK but that do have cheetahs.
> 
> And what's really sad is my dd was a "cheetah" for Halloween two years ago and this is the fabric I used -- the leopard!  How did I not catch that at the time?  Oh well, no one was none the wiser when she said she was a cheetah.
> 
> 
> I've actually only made two.  One I made when I wasn't posting for awhile on here and the other I made as a Christmas present -- I did post a pic of it sometime right around the holidays -- maybe not until January knowing me!  It had daschunds on it as it was for an avid daschund lover.  Maybe I will eventually get around to posting the one I made myself.  I'd like to make more -- I love totes.  It's just finding the time to do something for myself that is the problem!


I don't think anyone is going to notice the difference between "cheetah" print and "leopard" print.  Or even know that there are no leopards in AK.  

I remember that tote you made with the daschunds - it was very cute.  Thanks for sharing that link, I too have been looking for a bag with a zipper.  My sister MUST have a zipper also and I've been wanting to make her something.  I put it that pattern on my YCMT wishlist since I have so many other things to make before I can get to that bag.


----------



## cogero

Andrea you have me blushing. Thanks for the kind words. I usually have a to do list with at least 30 things on it every day. This past weekend I cooked dinner 2 days and vacuumed and dusted and that was it.

I do work 4 hours a day at my dads office and I own a small business but that doesn't really take much time most days.

Well need to get this party started I have a bunch of things to do on my way to work.


----------



## DMGeurts

teresajoy said:


> It took me awhile to get my pictures up, but here is the dress I was working on that made me late moving the thread!
> 
> Lydia requested an "extra twirly" dress for the Father Daughter Dance. It is REALLY full!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blurry Twirly picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is with her Daddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had a great night. Lydia was really excited to spend some time alone with her Daddy.



This is just precious!  I remember those DDD days...  something they will cherish forever.  

I don't have much time to go back and multi-quote this morning...  Everything is just fantastic these last few days!

D~


----------



## ellenbenny

teresajoy said:


> It took me awhile to get my pictures up, but here is the dress I was working on that made me late moving the thread!
> 
> Lydia requested an "extra twirly" dress for the Father Daughter Dance. It is REALLY full!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blurry Twirly picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is with her Daddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had a great night. Lydia was really excited to spend some time alone with her Daddy.




Teresa, the dress is beautiful and such a sweet picture with Daddy!!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

billwendy said:


> What about Taffy's? Anyone call them that?
> 
> Hehe - Im hoping someone can find one of those HUGE FLAT SUCKERS - we actually dont have a candy store around here - wouldnt that be so fun to send them? It would be as big as Kades little FACE!! haha!!
> 
> Hey everyone - there are a lot of things that still need to be shipped for Taylor's big give...if you are having difficulty finishing your gift, could you please let me know? Ship time is right now!!!! Thanks!!



Wendy....I sent you a PM on the give board.


----------



## 1308Miles

teresajoy said:


> It took me awhile to get my pictures up, but here is the dress I was working on that made me late moving the thread!
> 
> Lydia requested an "extra twirly" dress for the Father Daughter Dance. It is REALLY full!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is with her Daddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had a great night. Lydia was really excited to spend some time alone with her Daddy.



Oh, goodness. How precious is that?  I'm also totally jealous that you have no snow on the ground...how is that possible in Michigan? We are down to about 1.5 feet - we've had a few days in the 60s so we've had 2.5 feet melt already. 

WAAAAAY TMTQ (I'm about 10 pages behind right now!) but I do LOVE the Imagination Movers outfit (my DD1 is a big fan!), the periwinkle blue Mickey Vida, the Small World dresses...and all of the rest of the cute creations that have been posted. Well done, ladies!

We leave on Friday ...SO excited. I've been busy this weekend playing around with the Portrait Peasant pattern (which currently is 15% off - yay!) Have a peek:















and I feel like I need to make ONE more before we leave...I just can't stop! I also discovered a Youtube tutorial on how to make ruffled ribbon socks and now I'm hooked:





So...here's what's going in the kids' suitcases (be assured that I WILL make one more PP and another tshirt for DS!)


----------



## tricia

Page 19!?!?!!??!!?

Sorry I am tardy, but I was out of town on a skiing trip.  Hope this isn't one of those schools that doesn't allow unexcused absences.


----------



## ellenbenny

1308Miles said:


> Oh, goodness. How precious is that?  I'm also totally jealous that you have no snow on the ground...how is that possible in Michigan? We are down to about 1.5 feet - we've had a few days in the 60s so we've had 2.5 feet melt already.
> 
> WAAAAAY TMTQ (I'm about 10 pages behind right now!) but I do LOVE the Imagination Movers outfit (my DD1 is a big fan!), the periwinkle blue Mickey Vida, the Small World dresses...and all of the rest of the cute creations that have been posted. Well done, ladies!
> 
> We leave on Friday ...SO excited. I've been busy this weekend playing around with the Portrait Peasant pattern (which currently is 15% off - yay!) Have a peek:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I feel like I need to make ONE more before we leave...I just can't stop! I also discovered a Youtube tutorial on how to make ruffled ribbon socks and now I'm hooked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...here's what's going in the kids' suitcases (be assured that I WILL make one more PP and another tshirt for DS!)



Everything is adorable!! Have a great trip!


----------



## VBAndrea

cogero said:


> Andrea you have me blushing. Thanks for the kind words. I usually have a to do list with at least 30 things on it every day. This past weekend I cooked dinner 2 days and vacuumed and dusted and that was it.
> 
> I do work 4 hours a day at my dads office and I own a small business but that doesn't really take much time most days.
> 
> Well need to get this party started I have a bunch of things to do on my way to work.


I thought you worked full time, but nonetheless, you work every single day!  And bravo to you for dusting and vacuuming.  I keep my house well organized for the most part -- not a bunch of junk lying around.  But I couldn't tell you the last time I dusted unless you count yesterday when I wiped off a shelf that is black that was really showing the dust.  And dh even did the vacuuming this weekend!!!!  Gotta love that!  I work VERY part time -- usually about three days a month.  We hava a big house though and tons of trees and yard work abounds.  I spent our two days in the 70's doing yard cleanup from things I didn't get to in the fall and I still need another few days.  



1308Miles said:


> We leave on Friday ...SO excited. I've been busy this weekend playing around with the Portrait Peasant pattern (which currently is 15% off - yay!) Have a peek:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I feel like I need to make ONE more before we leave...I just can't stop! I also discovered a Youtube tutorial on how to make ruffled ribbon socks and now I'm hooked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...here's what's going in the kids' suitcases (be assured that I WILL make one more PP and another tshirt for DS!)


Wow!!!!  I love everything!!!  I bought socks to sew beads on and ruffles and never had time before our trip -- you have made me jealous b/c they so complete the outfits!  And don't you love the Portrait Peasant?  It's easy and I do the same thing with variations on the sleeves and adding bands.  I did an apron on one as well that I appliqued.  It also makes for lovely nightgowns.  Anyway, your creations are beautiful!




tricia said:


> Page 19!?!?!!??!!?
> 
> Sorry I am tardy, but I was out of town on a skiing trip.  Hope this isn't one of those schools that doesn't allow unexcused absences.




I think page 19 is decent -- now if you were past page 25 then I might get a bit concerned.


----------



## haleyknits

I have a question about seams. I don't like thread hanging loose and I don't have a serger. My old machine would eat fabric when I tried to use the zigzag stitch on the edges. I have been doing french seams no everything. It is taking me twice as long (obviously) to finish projects. What do you do if you don't have a serger? Should I attempt to zigzag? I am so nervous that I will ruin whatever I am trying to make.


----------



## shefrn1

1308Miles said:


> Oh, goodness. How precious is that?  I'm also totally jealous that you have no snow on the ground...how is that possible in Michigan? We are down to about 1.5 feet - we've had a few days in the 60s so we've had 2.5 feet melt already.
> 
> WAAAAAY TMTQ (I'm about 10 pages behind right now!) but I do LOVE the Imagination Movers outfit (my DD1 is a big fan!), the periwinkle blue Mickey Vida, the Small World dresses...and all of the rest of the cute creations that have been posted. Well done, ladies!
> 
> We leave on Friday ...SO excited. I've been busy this weekend playing around with the Portrait Peasant pattern (which currently is 15% off - yay!) Have a peek:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I feel like I need to make ONE more before we leave...I just can't stop! I also discovered a Youtube tutorial on how to make ruffled ribbon socks and now I'm hooked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...here's what's going in the kids' suitcases (be assured that I WILL make one more PP and another tshirt for DS!)



ahhh..how exciting!!!  love all of the outfits...you did an awesome job!!!  you guys are going to have a blast!!!!!


----------



## shefrn1

do you guys have a 'page' on facebook or are you guys all just individual friends....i tried searching a page for disboutiquers but couldn't fine one!!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

WOW, gone for 4 days and you all posted 13 pages!!! 

will try to get caught up soon! sure it will take me a couple of days!

had a wonderful trip visiting our friends from when Megan was a baby and wdwmickey and her family too!


----------



## jeniamt

teresajoy said:


> It took me awhile to get my pictures up, but here is the dress I was working on that made me late moving the thread!
> 
> Lydia requested an "extra twirly" dress for the Father Daughter Dance. It is REALLY full!



Love it!  



billwendy said:


> What about Taffy's? Anyone call them that?
> 
> Hehe - Im hoping someone can find one of those HUGE FLAT SUCKERS - we actually dont have a candy store around here - wouldnt that be so fun to send them? It would be as big as Kades little FACE!! haha!!
> 
> Hey everyone - there are a lot of things that still need to be shipped for Taylor's big give...if you are having difficulty finishing your gift, could you please let me know? Ship time is right now!!!! Thanks!!



They are definitely called Lollipops here in Maryland.  The kids think "suckers" is a bad word!  I am sending Kade one of those long skinny swirled lollipops we got in DW last month.  We brought it back for our neighbor but he left it on the counter.  Still sitting there a month later so I'm sending it with the water bottle holders!



1308Miles said:


> Oh, goodness. How precious is that?  I'm also totally jealous that you have no snow on the ground...how is that possible in Michigan? We are down to about 1.5 feet - we've had a few days in the 60s so we've had 2.5 feet melt already.
> 
> WAAAAAY TMTQ (I'm about 10 pages behind right now!) but I do LOVE the Imagination Movers outfit (my DD1 is a big fan!), the periwinkle blue Mickey Vida, the Small World dresses...and all of the rest of the cute creations that have been posted. Well done, ladies!
> 
> We leave on Friday ...SO excited. I've been busy this weekend playing around with the Portrait Peasant pattern (which currently is 15% off - yay!) Have a peek:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I feel like I need to make ONE more before we leave...I just can't stop! I also discovered a Youtube tutorial on how to make ruffled ribbon socks and now I'm hooked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...here's what's going in the kids' suitcases (be assured that I WILL make one more PP and another tshirt for DS!)



Everything looks great!  Have a great time!!!



haleyknits said:


> I have a question about seams. I don't like thread hanging loose and I don't have a serger. My old machine would eat fabric when I tried to use the zigzag stitch on the edges. I have been doing french seams no everything. It is taking me twice as long (obviously) to finish projects. What do you do if you don't have a serger? Should I attempt to zigzag? I am so nervous that I will ruin whatever I am trying to make.


 
Oh my gosh, French seams for everything!!!  Yowsa!  

Before I bought my serger, I used pinking shears to trim my seems.   I only used french seams on heirloom quality clothing.  BTW, my serger is nothing special.  It was less than $200 and does a fine job finishing seams.  Not great for multiple layers however.  For example, I can't attach a bodice to a gathered skirt with my serger.  Too mulch bulk.  I serge the skirt before gathering.


----------



## livndisney

haleyknits said:


> I have a question about seams. I don't like thread hanging loose and I don't have a serger. My old machine would eat fabric when I tried to use the zigzag stitch on the edges. I have been doing french seams no everything. It is taking me twice as long (obviously) to finish projects. What do you do if you don't have a serger? Should I attempt to zigzag? I am so nervous that I will ruin whatever I am trying to make.



I often do french seams. I also zigzag and pink (all depends on what I am making). If you want to try zigzag again, you may want to try switching out the needle. I find the zigzag looks nicer when done with a sharp needle. Also zigzag on knit can be a pain so I often just pink those seams.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

I love all the stuff that has been posted lately!  

Here's my latest project.  Connor is having a pirate-themed birthday so I totally CASED this outfit from T-ROX.  I did ask her if it was ok beforehand, lol.






Pirate bowling shirt.  He can never give me a normal smile.






Pirate jeans.  These are not nearly as cute as the ones that T-Rox did.  I wish I'd had more time to spend on them.  My job is demanding a lot of extra hours right now.  Good for the paycheck but not so good for my sewing addiction.






Back view.






Shirt that I did on my embroidery machine.  Not completely happy with this one.  It puckered a lot more than I would have liked.






Pirate cupcakes to take to kindergarten!

Now that these are done, I can concentrate fully on Kade's big give!


----------



## RMAMom

T-rox said:


> only 1 or 2 of you know this. my dd fell in love with peterpan when she was 2, while we were on the peter pan ride in MK. Since then, we have ridden it countless times, had peter pan and hook parties, own all the peter pan movie, cartoon and live action ( and hook) and have seen peter pan the broadway show.  So this makes this picture hilarious!  she has said for a couple of years now PP is her boyfriend and she is goning to marry pp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Too cute! 


shefrn1 said:


> awww....poor lil buddy...glad he is home...hope they are able to get some rest today...thanks for keeping us posted!!!
> 
> 
> are you all sitting down....lol...I actually got on my sewing machine yesterday..woo hoo....was only for about 30 minutes but it's a start....and i didn't even have to thread it...it was still threaded from when i used last used it about 4 years ago  .... I may need your help when i can't get the bobbin to thread right
> 
> but anyway...almost done atleast one thing for kade's biggive...wooo hoo..it's a start!!!!


Welcome back to the wonderful world of sewing! I'm looking forward to seeing what you create!



jeniamt said:


> Oooh, ooh, ooh!!!  I know a few of us having been looking for the perfect park/stroller bag and I think I may have found it!  Although, I'm not in love with the velcro (might have to configure something else).  Anyway, thought I would share the link.
> 
> http://www.makeit-loveit.com/2010/09/2-in-1-bag-stroller-bag-into-messenger.html
> 
> I love that it can attach to the stroller while you stroll the parks but then can sling across your chest to go on rides, etc.



WOW! Thanks for posting that. What a great baby shower gift!



clairemolly said:


> Enabler Alert....
> 
> I just was at our local Hancock Fabrics at lunch time and the Disney vinyl was marked down to $2.95 a yd, and was on sale, so I got it for $1.47 a yard!
> 
> I got princess, Mickey, Nemo and Cars.  They also had Pooh, Thomas and something else I didn't get and can't remember now what it was.
> 
> I am going to use some of it to make bibs for our trip.



Ooooh I really want Disney vinyl. I wonder if they have it online.



teresajoy said:


> It took me awhile to get my pictures up, but here is the dress I was working on that made me late moving the thread!
> 
> Lydia requested an "extra twirly" dress for the Father Daughter Dance. It is REALLY full!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blurry Twirly picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is with her Daddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had a great night. Lydia was really excited to spend some time alone with her Daddy.


Lovely! They grow up much to fast don't they.


----------



## clairemolly

haleyknits said:


> I have a question about seams. I don't like thread hanging loose and I don't have a serger. My old machine would eat fabric when I tried to use the zigzag stitch on the edges. I have been doing french seams no everything. It is taking me twice as long (obviously) to finish projects. What do you do if you don't have a serger? Should I attempt to zigzag? I am so nervous that I will ruin whatever I am trying to make.



I just got a serger over the weekend.  In the past I would either zigzag (if I was in a hurry) or use the overcast? foot that came with my machine.  It looked kind of like a serged edge...but I broke it while getting things ready for our trip, so back to zigzagging I went.


----------



## mamommy

I have to say I love everything that has been posted. 



SallyfromDE said:


> The 1034 is a nice machine, but not very sturdy. Easy to thread. My pressure foot lever broke after a month and it cost too much to get it fixed, so I'm just dealing with it until I can afford a better machine. Perhaps the 3034.



Thanks! Just before I read this post, my dh was encouraging to me to look at a more mid-range serger (because I was lamenting my cheap-o steam mop) so I will look into this one. I can't seem to find it online, though so it will have to wait until I can get to a local dealer.



1308Miles said:


> We leave on Friday ...SO excited. I've been busy this weekend playing around with the Portrait Peasant pattern (which currently is 15% off - yay!) Have a peek:



Love this!

Elizabeth


----------



## kstgelais4

Does anyone have a Vintage minnie head image? I have been looking everywhere for one for an applique and can't find one!


----------



## froggy33

What about something like this (with the star left out):

http://ny-image3.etsy.com/il_570xN.198930099.jpg


----------



## tricia

VBAndrea said:


> The jeans have hearts all over them, but those came from Target.  And she only wore this once b/f VD b/c she was out sick a couple of days.  Do you think it's too Valentinesy or can she wear it any ol' day?



Very cute and awesome for any day wear I say.



Colleen27 said:


>



Adorable.  



1308Miles said:


>



That is a great shirt, and so awesome that it has dual duty - for the 100th day of school, and then again at Disney.




2girlsmommy said:


>



May have been a pain, but it looks great.



Loodlow said:


> very cute.  I'm sure they will look adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> disneywatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, and I am with everyone else - I love her hair.
> 
> 
> 
> McDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I would go ahead and share the things I've made for Kaitlyn this year.
> 
> Easy Fit pants to match T-shirts my mom bought for her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great outfits.  Love the color in the Mardi Gras.
> 
> 
> 
> VBAndrea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I made:
> Luggage tags for all: Side with names:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, you did so much for this Give.  Thank you very much for being so generous.  Everything is beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> weluvdizne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend.  I'm going to start my very first Simply Sweet.  I read over the directions, and it looks very straight forward, so I'm excited!!!  I'll keep ya posted on my progress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awesome.  Hope you are doing well with the Simply Sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> RMAMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finished my nephews birthday present. I can't believe he is 8 yrs old today! He has a fascination with vehicles and he really like construction vehicles but I couldn't find any fabric so I settled on race cars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> She uses flannel for the road, I used cotton and a piece of ribbon for the lines and I think it works just fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too cute.  Hope he loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> miprender said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love the colors.  I love the Vida and don't get to make it nearly enough.
> 
> 
> 
> froggy33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished!  This has been have done for a while now!  I had the day to myself so I finished it up!  Now I jsut hope we have a trip to wear it on.  We MAY be going on a one day EPCOT trip in May, but it looks like it might fall through.  Oh well.  I'm happy with the dress either way!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Jessica
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This really is gorgeous.  Glad to hear you may be able to show it off at Disney too.
> 
> 
> 
> billwendy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone - can you please say a quick prayer for my little buddy Kade? I had emailed his dad a question, and he came back with "We are in the ER with KADE!!!!" Please say a prayer for this little guy - he has no reserve, so any little thing can really take a toll on him!!!! I'll keep you updated!!
> 
> Finally finished the Rosetta bag for Korissa's big give - mom wanted the large and it is HUGE!!!! I could easily fit 2 Zoey's in there!!! lol....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad Kade is doing better.  Good job on the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> T-rox said:
> 
> 
> 
> only 1 or 2 of you know this. my dd fell in love with peterpan when she was 2, while we were on the peter pan ride in MK. Since then, we have ridden it countless times, had peter pan and hook parties, own all the peter pan movie, cartoon and live action ( and hook) and have seen peter pan the broadway show.  So this makes this picture hilarious!  she has said for a couple of years now PP is her boyfriend and she is goning to marry pp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> teresajoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It took me awhile to get my pictures up, but here is the dress I was working on that made me late moving the thread!
> 
> Lydia requested an "extra twirly" dress for the Father Daughter Dance. It is REALLY full!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had a great night. Lydia was really excited to spend some time alone with her Daddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awesome dress and great Daddy picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 1308Miles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great variations on the Portrait Peasant.  Love the ribbon socks, and great stuff for Liam.  So much more creative than just the same old Mickey head in different fabrics that I always seem to fall back on.
> 
> 
> 
> VBAndrea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think page 19 is decent -- now if you were past page 25 then I might get a bit concerned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> WyomingMomof6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love all the stuff that has been posted lately!
> 
> Here's my latest project.  Connor is having a pirate-themed birthday so I totally CASED this outfit from T-ROX.  I did ask her if it was ok beforehand, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great Pirate clothes and super cupcakes.
> 
> 
> 
> aboveH20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually thought you were going to move while I was in Florida, but since you were kind enough to wait for me I'll post photos of the last two Gives I made stuff for. . .
> 
> For Khelsey and her sisters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for Mallory and her brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Part 24, I see you on the horizon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Cute.  I like the little block, I have made them for baby showers before and they go over really well.
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleEars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I have one more sewing project to share - a dress made for a recent Give now that the family has received it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> T-rox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks great to me, and usually a wash or steam from the iron will get rid of it when it is that minor.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## clairemolly

mamommy said:


> Thanks! Just before I read this post, my dh was encouraging to me to look at a more mid-range serger (because I was lamenting my cheap-o steam mop) so I will look into this one. I can't seem to find it online, though so it will have to wait until I can get to a local dealer.



I had problems with the 1034D...I tried to buy it from Walmart and both machines I got had an issue before I even used it.  The first one something was not attached inside and the motor would run but the needle would not go up and down.  The second one the presser foot handle broke the first time I lifted it.  
I talked to the person at my local Brother dealer and they said that the 1034 is all plastic inside but the 3034 is more sturdy and is more metal.  I just finally bought the 3034 this past weekend after waiting over a year since I tried the 1034 (I moved and had a baby in that time period).


----------



## 1308Miles

I have a quick question and I'm hoping that someone could help...

My BFF since childhood was diagnosed with breast cancer last Monday (we're only 35...so scary.) I am absolutely devastated, obviously, but she is an amazingly brave woman who is taking this all in stride. 

Her oncologist is being extremely aggressive with treatment and is starting her on chemotherapy tomorrow. She was told she will lose all of her hair within 2 weeks. She has the most beautiful long brown curly hair...and just had it all chopped off this afternoon. 

Anyway, I wanted to make her some headscarves for when her hair begins to fall out. Does anyone have a pattern they can recommend? I wanted to try to make some and send them before I leave on Friday.

Thanks a million, D'Boutiquers.


----------



## tricia

Well, sewing has been slow here lately.  We've been busy with Hockey and other things, but I did get a spring jacket sewn up for Tyler before our ski trip.  It is the Silverlake pattern from the Sewing clothes Kids Love book, and he designed it himself.


----------



## ellenbenny

1308Miles said:


> I have a quick question and I'm hoping that someone could help...
> 
> My BFF since childhood was diagnosed with breast cancer last Monday (we're only 35...so scary.) I am absolutely devastated, obviously, but she is an amazingly brave woman who is taking this all in stride.
> 
> Her oncologist is being extremely aggressive with treatment and is starting her on chemotherapy tomorrow. She was told she will lose all of her hair within 2 weeks. She has the most beautiful long brown curly hair...and just had it all chopped off this afternoon.
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to make her some headscarves for when her hair begins to fall out. Does anyone have a pattern they can recommend? I wanted to try to make some and send them before I leave on Friday.
> 
> Thanks a million, D'Boutiquers.



So sorry to hear about your friend.  I did a google search and found this site, can't vouch for any of the patterns.  There are knit, crochet and sewing patterns as far as I can tell:
http://www.headhuggers.org/patterns/patterns.htm


----------



## saraheeyore

teresajoy said:


> It took me awhile to get my pictures up, but here is the dress I was working on that made me late moving the thread!
> 
> Lydia requested an "extra twirly" dress for the Father Daughter Dance. It is REALLY full!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blurry Twirly picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is with her Daddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had a great night. Lydia was really excited to spend some time alone with her Daddy.



that dress is gorgeous


----------



## cogero

is there a tutorial out there on how to make ruffles.

I need to make DD a skirt for her dance competition solo. She is dancing to Jessie the yodeling cow Girl.

I am thinking for trying ruffling. I found a pattern I liked for the twirl skirt portion and it is finished with a ruffle.


----------



## VBAndrea

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I love all the stuff that has been posted lately!
> 
> Here's my latest project.  Connor is having a pirate-themed birthday so I totally CASED this outfit from T-ROX.  I did ask her if it was ok beforehand, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate bowling shirt.  He can never give me a normal smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate jeans.  These are not nearly as cute as the ones that T-Rox did.  I wish I'd had more time to spend on them.  My job is demanding a lot of extra hours right now.  Good for the paycheck but not so good for my sewing addiction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt that I did on my embroidery machine.  Not completely happy with this one.  It puckered a lot more than I would have liked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate cupcakes to take to kindergarten!
> 
> Now that these are done, I can concentrate fully on Kade's big give!



Adorable outfit and really cute cupcakes!  I had to make horse cupcakes for my dd to take to school.  I've never seen the pirate ones done before -- they're really neat.  I love the earring!




tricia said:


> Well, sewing has been slow here lately.  We've been busy with Hockey and other things, but I did get a spring jacket sewn up for Tyler before our ski trip.  It is the Silverlake pattern from the Sewing clothes Kids Love book, and he designed it himself.


 You do amazing work!  I'd be so scared to try something like that.  Your son is good with designing his clothes!  Must run in the family


----------



## jessica52877

mamommy said:


> I have to say I love everything that has been posted.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Just before I read this post, my dh was encouraging to me to look at a more mid-range serger (because I was lamenting my cheap-o steam mop) so I will look into this one. I can't seem to find it online, though so it will have to wait until I can get to a local dealer.
> 
> 
> 
> Love this!
> 
> Elizabeth



I have had the cheapo 1034 for well over 2 years now and it hasn't missed a beat. I have made 4 skirts in the past 2 days and the thing is still chugging away. I fully did not expect it to last this long for as often as I use it. I have had nothing but a wonderful experience with it. 



clairemolly said:


> I had problems with the 1034D...I tried to buy it from Walmart and both machines I got had an issue before I even used it.  The first one something was not attached inside and the motor would run but the needle would not go up and down.  The second one the presser foot handle broke the first time I lifted it.
> I talked to the person at my local Brother dealer and they said that the 1034 is all plastic inside but the 3034 is more sturdy and is more metal.  I just finally bought the 3034 this past weekend after waiting over a year since I tried the 1034 (I moved and had a baby in that time period).



I would love to see the 3034. I love my other and I do feel that most of it is plastic but haven't had an issue yet. I would love some day when I need it maybe a slightly better one just because. So far, so good though.



tricia said:


> Well, sewing has been slow here lately.  We've been busy with Hockey and other things, but I did get a spring jacket sewn up for Tyler before our ski trip.  It is the Silverlake pattern from the Sewing clothes Kids Love book, and he designed it himself.



Wow! That is amazing! I am pretty sure I don't have your skill level as far as jackets go but I LOVE that! I would be perfect for me to make for Dallas.



cogero said:


> is there a tutorial out there on how to make ruffles.
> 
> I need to make DD a skirt for her dance competition solo. She is dancing to Jessie the yodeling cow Girl.
> 
> I am thinking for trying ruffling. I found a pattern I liked for the twirl skirt portion and it is finished with a ruffle.



Check the first page. I think Teresa has 4 links, one is to my blog using dental floss and she has a couple of other methods also on there.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I am still working on getting a few things together for little warrior Ian.


----------



## NaeNae

1308Miles said:


> I have a quick question and I'm hoping that someone could help...
> 
> My BFF since childhood was diagnosed with breast cancer last Monday (we're only 35...so scary.) I am absolutely devastated, obviously, but she is an amazingly brave woman who is taking this all in stride.
> 
> Her oncologist is being extremely aggressive with treatment and is starting her on chemotherapy tomorrow. She was told she will lose all of her hair within 2 weeks. She has the most beautiful long brown curly hair...and just had it all chopped off this afternoon.
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to make her some headscarves for when her hair begins to fall out. Does anyone have a pattern they can recommend? I wanted to try to make some and send them before I leave on Friday.
> 
> Thanks a million, D'Boutiquers.



I've been through this.  She will start loosing her hair at day 16.  It will start with it just coming out when you run your hands or brush through it.  When I was loosing mine it actually hurt.  It reminded me of when I would leave my hair up in a pony tail for too long (when I was a teenager-lol).  I finally had my daughter just shave it all off.  She may or may not want scarves.  I didn't like wearing them, I just went bald except when I went outside and then I wore a stocking cap (it was winter).  I had a fellow survivor in my Sunday School class tell me "being bald is empowering!".  I decided to take that attitude.  I felt like I got just as many stares when I wore something as I did when I was bald.  My daughters friend wears baseball caps, it's all a matter of preference.  Good luck to her.  My doctors were very aggressive too.  I had a mastectomy 5 days after I found out I had cancer and then 6 months of chemo a month later.  My husband was deployed to Kuwait while all of this was happening, although red cross did fly him home for my surgery.  My wonderful DD went to all of my chemos with me.  If you have any questions or want or need to talk just pm me.


----------



## haleyknits

Thanks everyone!



jeniamt said:


> Oh my gosh, French seams for everything!!!  Yowsa!
> 
> Before I bought my serger, I used pinking shears to trim my seems.   I only used french seams on heirloom quality clothing.  BTW, my serger is nothing special.  It was less than $200 and does a fine job finishing seams.  Not great for multiple layers however.  For example, I can't attach a bodice to a gathered skirt with my serger.  Too mulch bulk.  I serge the skirt before gathering.



I should pick up some pinking shears. I have this weird think about it. Almost like it is cheap. I should get over it though. It would make projects WAY faster.



livndisney said:


> I often do french seams. I also zigzag and pink (all depends on what I am making). If you want to try zigzag again, you may want to try switching out the needle. I find the zigzag looks nicer when done with a sharp needle. Also zigzag on knit can be a pain so I often just pink those seams.



Thanks for the tip! I have never sewn knits. I am a bit scared of the thought. 



clairemolly said:


> I just got a serger over the weekend.  In the past I would either zigzag (if I was in a hurry) or use the overcast? foot that came with my machine.  It looked kind of like a serged edge...but I broke it while getting things ready for our trip, so back to zigzagging I went.



I am going to see about an overcast foot. That would be great! dh said I could get a serger, but I want to make sure I am getting a quality machine AND have better sewing skills. I don't want it to sit around gathering dust because I am not smart enough to use it


----------



## WyomingMomof6

tricia said:


> Well, sewing has been slow here lately.  We've been busy with Hockey and other things, but I did get a spring jacket sewn up for Tyler before our ski trip.  It is the Silverlake pattern from the Sewing clothes Kids Love book, and he designed it himself.



That is absolutely incredible!  I have that book and I have yet to try any of the patterns (except the Feliz).  I would be scared of that one.  You are an incredible seamstress.


----------



## ellenbenny

tricia said:


> Well, sewing has been slow here lately.  We've been busy with Hockey and other things, but I did get a spring jacket sewn up for Tyler before our ski trip.  It is the Silverlake pattern from the Sewing clothes Kids Love book, and he designed it himself.



That is really great! What kind of fabric did you use.   I have the book and really like the look of that jacket, but haven't tried it yet.  Maybe some day!


----------



## mommy2mrb

okay, I think I got through all the new updates....way to many to quote on so just have to be more general....

love all the new outfits being posted!

PD to all in need!

RMAmom, recd your blankets today! they are so cute!!! thanks for helping us out with our project!!!

OT:  went to church with our friends Sunday night and there was a young man about 14 who was fundraising for RedCross Haiti...he said that he was going to go when he was older and work there...was such a wonderful young man, gives me hope for the future of Haiti!!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

1308Miles said:


> I have a quick question and I'm hoping that someone could help...
> 
> My BFF since childhood was diagnosed with breast cancer last Monday (we're only 35...so scary.) I am absolutely devastated, obviously, but she is an amazingly brave woman who is taking this all in stride.
> 
> Her oncologist is being extremely aggressive with treatment and is starting her on chemotherapy tomorrow. She was told she will lose all of her hair within 2 weeks. She has the most beautiful long brown curly hair...and just had it all chopped off this afternoon.
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to make her some headscarves for when her hair begins to fall out. Does anyone have a pattern they can recommend? I wanted to try to make some and send them before I leave on Friday.
> 
> Thanks a million, D'Boutiquers.



I just wanted to tell you all will be well. My Mother was a breast cancer survior for 26 years. I don't think they did chemo at that time, she had a radical and then radiation. She took tomoxifin for many years, and then another drug, which did cause her to have hair issues. Eventually they just took her off everything. Like your friend, she had pre menopausal cancer. Good luck with the scarves.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

I know I need to go back and comment on the last few pages- i saw an amazing jacket!!!!

Here is the batik I bought the other day (well one of them)
Im a little disappointed in myself. I have been doing this pattern long enough, I should know the sizing by now, but it's been almost a year since I've done it.
This is Hannahs- I did the size 2, I know her chest measures more for a size 1, well, it's big. pretty big. It fits megan perfectly, but her chest size is almost the same as Hannah's!
I was also not thrilled with the way the embroidery came out- when trimming the back, apparently one of the jump stitches was holding down the wisker and I lost a little and the eyes up close are just a blend of mess. I also tried using clear thread in the top and I just couldn't get the tension right, so it's not a nice zigzag. 
maybe tomorrow I will get a picture of Hannah wearing it and you folks can give me your opinion on if I should just give it to Megan (which Im not a fan of since I have made so much for her and hardly any thing for Hannah)


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

teresajoy said:


> It took me awhile to get my pictures up, but here is the dress I was working on that made me late moving the thread!
> 
> Lydia requested an "extra twirly" dress for the Father Daughter Dance. It is REALLY full!
> 
> Here she is with her Daddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had a great night. Lydia was really excited to spend some time alone with her Daddy.


Teresa, this is so sweet and as always you did a nice job, I like the length, kind of retroish. Very cute and she looks delighted with it!



1308Miles said:


> .
> We leave on Friday ...SO excited. I've been busy this weekend playing around with the Portrait Peasant pattern (which currently is 15% off - yay!) Have a peek:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I feel like I need to make ONE more before we leave...I just can't stop! I also discovered a Youtube tutorial on how to make ruffled ribbon socks and now I'm hooked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...here's what's going in the kids' suitcases (be assured that I WILL make one more PP and another tshirt for DS!)


adorable! I love the creativity of the mickey-esque and the the minnie dot is so sweet too- I just love those socks! I am desperate for socks- but Id settle for pairs that match, these are so sweet! Was it hard to do these? How do they wash do you know?


WyomingMomof6 said:


> I love all the stuff that has been posted lately!
> 
> Here's my latest project.  Connor is having a pirate-themed birthday so I totally CASED this outfit from T-ROX.  I did ask her if it was ok beforehand, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate bowling shirt.  He can never give me a normal smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate jeans.  These are not nearly as cute as the ones that T-Rox did.  I wish I'd had more time to spend on them.  My job is demanding a lot of extra hours right now.  Good for the paycheck but not so good for my sewing addiction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt that I did on my embroidery machine.  Not completely happy with this one.  It puckered a lot more than I would have liked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate cupcakes to take to kindergarten!
> 
> Now that these are done, I can concentrate fully on Kade's big give!



This is amazing! I hope your son appreciates what a wonderfully talented Mom he has! Cute theme!


----------



## dianemom2

1308Miles said:


> I have a quick question and I'm hoping that someone could help...
> 
> My BFF since childhood was diagnosed with breast cancer last Monday (we're only 35...so scary.) I am absolutely devastated, obviously, but she is an amazingly brave woman who is taking this all in stride.
> 
> Her oncologist is being extremely aggressive with treatment and is starting her on chemotherapy tomorrow. She was told she will lose all of her hair within 2 weeks. She has the most beautiful long brown curly hair...and just had it all chopped off this afternoon.
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to make her some headscarves for when her hair begins to fall out. Does anyone have a pattern they can recommend? I wanted to try to make some and send them before I leave on Friday.
> 
> Thanks a million, D'Boutiquers.



I am a breast cancer survivor.  I found out at 37 years old and started treatment almost right away.  I had all my chemo before surgery.  It is pretty typical for them to do that with younger women.  I don't know if your friend is going to do dose dense chemo (also more common with younger women) but if she does, she'll be very tired by the 3rd or 4th treatment.  Frankly, she'll appreciate having a dinner made for her from time to time more than anything else.

I agree that her hair will start falling out after about 2 weeks.  It is empowering to shave it.  It was winter when I went through chemo so if I didn't wear a hat, I was very cold.  I wore something called a chemo cap.  It was a stocking cap type hat that was very soft and comfortable.  It was made out of lightweight stretchy cotton knit.  People gave me scarves but I couldn't get the knack of tying them attractively.  Other people gave me some hats but baseball caps left too much of my head exposed and cold.  Other hats were heavy materiel and were too warm when I was indoors.

Here is a link to a pattern that looks a lot like what I preferred to wear:

http://www.headhuggers.org/patterns/spatt01.htm

By the way, I have been healthy for over 5 years now.  I am sure your friend will be fine but the months ahead will be long and not particularly easy. Your friend needs to keep up her positive attitude.  It really, really helps.


----------



## dianemom2

I have seen lots of pictures of little boys bowling style shirts.  Are you all using the pattern on You Can Make This?  Is it a pretty easy pattern?  I am an adequate seamstress but not great.  I found some really cute material and I'd like to make my little nephew a shirt.  He has down syndrome and he is just crazy about Curious George.  I saw this great Curious George fabric at Joann's today so I bought it with a 50% off coupon.


----------



## ellenbenny

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I love all the stuff that has been posted lately!
> 
> Here's my latest project.  Connor is having a pirate-themed birthday so I totally CASED this outfit from T-ROX.  I did ask her if it was ok beforehand, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate bowling shirt.  He can never give me a normal smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate jeans.  These are not nearly as cute as the ones that T-Rox did.  I wish I'd had more time to spend on them.  My job is demanding a lot of extra hours right now.  Good for the paycheck but not so good for my sewing addiction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt that I did on my embroidery machine.  Not completely happy with this one.  It puckered a lot more than I would have liked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate cupcakes to take to kindergarten!
> 
> Now that these are done, I can concentrate fully on Kade's big give!



Very cute outfit, and I especially love the pirate cupcakes!!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I am still working on getting a few things together for little warrior Ian.



Very nice work as always!! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I know I need to go back and comment on the last few pages- i saw an amazing jacket!!!!
> 
> Here is the batik I bought the other day (well one of them)
> Im a little disappointed in myself. I have been doing this pattern long enough, I should know the sizing by now, but it's been almost a year since I've done it.
> This is Hannahs- I did the size 2, I know her chest measures more for a size 1, well, it's big. pretty big. It fits megan perfectly, but her chest size is almost the same as Hannah's!
> I was also not thrilled with the way the embroidery came out- when trimming the back, apparently one of the jump stitches was holding down the wisker and I lost a little and the eyes up close are just a blend of mess. I also tried using clear thread in the top and I just couldn't get the tension right, so it's not a nice zigzag.
> maybe tomorrow I will get a picture of Hannah wearing it and you folks can give me your opinion on if I should just give it to Megan (which Im not a fan of since I have made so much for her and hardly any thing for Hannah)



I think the applique looks adorable so I am sure noone but you will notice any small "blemishes".  As far as fit that is hard to say.  If you think it looks better on Megan for now, at least Hannah will grow into it some day


----------



## ellenbenny

Now that they have received them I can post my items for Taylor's Big Give.  I made applique t-shirts for Mom and Dad.










For Taylor and Sami I made them each a zipper pouch and a bag called the Aivilo one hour hipster.
















The hipsters were way too thick to sew through at the end, so if I had to do it over again I would not line both the inside and outside with fleece, but otherwise it is a cute and fairly quick pattern.


----------



## mommy2mrb

those turned out really cute Ellen!!!


----------



## EEs*Mommy

Just so I can post pictures.


----------



## EEs*Mommy

teresajoy said:


> Lydia requested an "extra twirly" dress for the Father Daughter Dance. It is REALLY full!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had a great night. Lydia was really excited to spend some time alone with her Daddy.


Beautiful!!! So twirly!  I cannot wait for Daddy Daughter dances they look like such fun! 



billwendy said:


> What about Taffy's? Anyone call them that?
> 
> Hehe - Im hoping someone can find one of those HUGE FLAT SUCKERS - we actually dont have a candy store around here - wouldnt that be so fun to send them? It would be as big as Kades little FACE!! haha!!


I will have to look around town. When is the ship date again? 



1308Miles said:


> and I feel like I need to make ONE more before we leave...I just can't stop! I also discovered a Youtube tutorial on how to make ruffled ribbon socks and now I'm hooked:


Love EVERYTHING! You have been sewing up a storm! would you mind sharing the you tube link? My 2 year old adores ruffled socks! 



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Pirate bowling shirt.  He can never give me a normal smile.


Love everything! I am so jealous you guys can take homemade cupcakes to school! Here you cannot! 



tricia said:


> Well, sewing has been slow here lately.  We've been busy with Hockey and other things, but I did get a spring jacket sewn up for Tyler before our ski trip.  It is the Silverlake pattern from the Sewing clothes Kids Love book, and he designed it himself.


Super cool!!!! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> I am still working on getting a few things together for little warrior Ian.


Love it! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


>


I think it is cute! 



ellenbenny said:


> .



Love everything but that is awesome!


----------



## PurpleEars

billwendy said:


> Finally finished the Rosetta bag for Korissa's big give - mom wanted the large and it is HUGE!!!! I could easily fit 2 Zoey's in there!!! lol....



This looks like an awesome bag Wendy! I am also glad to hear that Kade is doing better now.



Granna4679 said:


> Good news!  I finally got around to opening my Etsy shop last night, listed 22 things so far and ALREADY SOLD MY FIRST ONE!!  SO EXCITED!



Congrats!!



T-rox said:


> only 1 or 2 of you know this. my dd fell in love with peterpan when she was 2, while we were on the peter pan ride in MK. Since then, we have ridden it countless times, had peter pan and hook parties, own all the peter pan movie, cartoon and live action ( and hook) and have seen peter pan the broadway show.  So this makes this picture hilarious!  she has said for a couple of years now PP is her boyfriend and she is goning to marry pp.



Cute shirt and thanks for sharing the nice story behind it!



MaeB said:


> Joined the new Give board last night.  I hope to be able to start up again soon. I've been on a really bad contract for the past few months and don't have the extra money right now.  Interviewing tomorrow for another contract that will be A LOT better.
> 
> That said, I have an interview scheduled next week for the Cultural Representative Program at Epcot!!  I keep going back and forth on if I want to do it or not.  I think it would be tons of fun, but I'm almost 28 and the thought of living and working with 20 year olds and crazy partiers does not appeal to me in the slightest.  I need some convincing!



I think it would be a great opportunity! You never know, you may ended up living with pretty quiet roommates. Also, I don't know if Cultural Representatives stay at the same place as people in the College Program, so noise may be less of an issue there.



shefrn1 said:


> are you all sitting down....lol...I actually got on my sewing machine yesterday..woo hoo....was only for about 30 minutes but it's a start....and i didn't even have to thread it...it was still threaded from when i used last used it about 4 years ago



That's a great start!



cogero said:


> I have been a huge slacker this weekend. As soon as I put DS to bed I need to finish Korissa's give. Just need to finish the shirts for Mom and Dad. Nothing like last minute
> 
> I also want to work on Elliot and Kades give since I just need to heat press the shirts. We shall see.
> 
> I feel like such a slacker lately.



If you are a slacker then I am a super slacker. You have a full plate (raising 2 children, one of whom has sensory issues) and you do so much for the Gives. You should be telling yourself "I am doing a good job to the best of my ability" instead.



teresajoy said:


> It took me awhile to get my pictures up, but here is the dress I was working on that made me late moving the thread!
> 
> Lydia requested an "extra twirly" dress for the Father Daughter Dance. It is REALLY full!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had a great night. Lydia was really excited to spend some time alone with her Daddy.



That is a beautiful dress!!



squirrel said:


> I used the bottom fabric for an AK dress for my niece, only my fabric had a green background.  I got a lot of compliments on it, some thought I bought it at AK.  When I told them I made it they said they should sell it at AK.  I made the bottom skirt with the animal print and then used two of the fat quarters blenders for the bodice of the simply sweet and made it tie up on the shoulders.  I also used the animal print fabric to make a Mickey Head applique on the bodice.



Thanks for the idea for the animal print. I don't have specific plans for the material yet but I am sure one of these days I will figure something out!



1308Miles said:


> So...here's what's going in the kids' suitcases (be assured that I WILL make one more PP and another tshirt for DS!)



Beautiful outfits. Have a great trip!



haleyknits said:


> I have a question about seams. I don't like thread hanging loose and I don't have a serger. My old machine would eat fabric when I tried to use the zigzag stitch on the edges. I have been doing french seams no everything. It is taking me twice as long (obviously) to finish projects. What do you do if you don't have a serger? Should I attempt to zigzag? I am so nervous that I will ruin whatever I am trying to make.



I used my overcast foot extensively until I got my serger. It is the "G" foot if you have a Brother machine. Also, if you want to see if you would like a serger for finishing seams, you may want to try the side cutter foot. I spent about $30 for a Brother branded one for a few years until I had enough money for a serger. 



WyomingMomof6 said:


>



Nice outfit and yummy and fun looking cupcakes!



1308Miles said:


> I have a quick question and I'm hoping that someone could help...
> 
> My BFF since childhood was diagnosed with breast cancer last Monday (we're only 35...so scary.) I am absolutely devastated, obviously, but she is an amazingly brave woman who is taking this all in stride.
> 
> Her oncologist is being extremely aggressive with treatment and is starting her on chemotherapy tomorrow. She was told she will lose all of her hair within 2 weeks. She has the most beautiful long brown curly hair...and just had it all chopped off this afternoon.
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to make her some headscarves for when her hair begins to fall out. Does anyone have a pattern they can recommend? I wanted to try to make some and send them before I leave on Friday.
> 
> Thanks a million, D'Boutiquers.



Sorry to hear about your friend's diagnosis. I think it is very nice of you to do something for her right before your trip.



tricia said:


> Well, sewing has been slow here lately.  We've been busy with Hockey and other things, but I did get a spring jacket sewn up for Tyler before our ski trip.  It is the Silverlake pattern from the Sewing clothes Kids Love book, and he designed it himself.



Nice jacket and I am sure he will wear it lots. Oh and I like the red brick house - we would have liked a red brick house but brick houses don't exist here!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I am still working on getting a few things together for little warrior Ian.



Nice shirt!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


>



The embrodiery looked fine to me. I guess you can save it for Hannah until she is big enough to wear it?



dianemom2 said:


> I have seen lots of pictures of little boys bowling style shirts.  Are you all using the pattern on You Can Make This?  Is it a pretty easy pattern?  I am an adequate seamstress but not great.  I found some really cute material and I'd like to make my little nephew a shirt.  He has down syndrome and he is just crazy about Curious George.  I saw this great Curious George fabric at Joann's today so I bought it with a 50% off coupon.



The bowling shirt pattern is very well written and it is easy to put together.



ellenbenny said:


> Now that they have received them I can post my items for Taylor's Big Give.  I made applique t-shirts for Mom and Dad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Taylor and Sami I made them each a zipper pouch and a bag called the Aivilo one hour hipster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hipsters were way too thick to sew through at the end, so if I had to do it over again I would not line both the inside and outside with fleece, but otherwise it is a cute and fairly quick pattern.



They look wonderful. Thank you so much for making them for this family!


----------



## EEs*Mommy

I have not gotten much worth posting done lately. I did figure out a very important thing there is a HUGE difference between Heat and Bond lite and the Heat and Bond they carry at my walmart! I have been using the heavy stuff and it gums up the needle. Tried the other the other day and WOW so much easier! 
These are the little boys Crystal Palace shirts. I needed to take some pictures of them so I decided to pull these out and kill two birds with one stone  




Tyler's Pooh




Jackson's Tigger. 
We got home to late to get pictures of Noah maybe I will get to that tomorrow


----------



## WyomingMomof6

teresajoy said:


>



Love the twirl pics.  I am such a sucker for Daddy-Daughter moments!



RMAMom said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> http://mygratitudeattitudes.blogspot.com/2009/09/car-cozie-tutorial-and-etsy-re.html
> 
> .



Super cute!



miprender said:


> Here is the front:




Very cute, love that mickey fabric!



froggy33 said:


>



That is stunning!  Love it!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

1308Miles said:


>



Wow!  You have been busy, love it all!  


MinnieVanMom said:


> I am still working on getting a few things together for little warrior Ian.


 
That is a great shirt!  Love Woody with the cowboy fabric!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


>



I think it looks great and the embroidery looks fine to me!  Very cute!



ellenbenny said:


> .



Wow!  You have outdone yourself again!  LOVE those bags!  Maybe someday I will get brave enough to try something like that!



EEs*Mommy said:


> stone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyler's Pooh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson's Tigger.
> We got home to late to get pictures of Noah maybe I will get to that tomorrow



Those are great!  Do you hand embroider or just have a really big hoop?


----------



## WyomingMomof6

dianemom2 said:


> I have seen lots of pictures of little boys bowling style shirts.  Are you all using the pattern on You Can Make This?  Is it a pretty easy pattern?  I am an adequate seamstress but not great.  I found some really cute material and I'd like to make my little nephew a shirt.  He has down syndrome and he is just crazy about Curious George.  I saw this great Curious George fabric at Joann's today so I bought it with a 50% off coupon.



I think most of the pics posted have been the bowling shirt from youcanmakethis.  It's a pretty easy pattern.  A good rule of thumb is if it's a Carla C pattern, it's easy to understand!


----------



## Adi12982

I missed the move - I REALLY need to get a moving buddy.  . . anyone want to have me as one


----------



## EEs*Mommy

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Those are great!  Do you hand embroider or just have a really big hoop?


Thank you they are by hand.



Adi12982 said:


> I missed the move - I REALLY need to get a moving buddy.  . . anyone want to have me as one


Adi I will be your moving buddy. I am always late though so you might not want me.


----------



## Adi12982

froggy33 said:


>


WOW OH WOW!!  I am in LOVE.  That is amazing! 

A couple questions:

1.  What Embroidery Machine do you have?
2.  Where did you get those Designs?



teresajoy said:


>


Oh this just melts my heart - I love Daddy/Daughter Moments!



EEs*Mommy said:


> Adi I will be your moving buddy. I am always late though so you might not want me.



Did you make it before page 22, if so - I'm yours!  I didn't see anyone say anything on FB!


----------



## VBAndrea

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> IHere is the batik I bought the other day (well one of them)
> Im a little disappointed in myself. I have been doing this pattern long enough, I should know the sizing by now, but it's been almost a year since I've done it.
> This is Hannahs- I did the size 2, I know her chest measures more for a size 1, well, it's big. pretty big. It fits megan perfectly, but her chest size is almost the same as Hannah's!
> I was also not thrilled with the way the embroidery came out- when trimming the back, apparently one of the jump stitches was holding down the wisker and I lost a little and the eyes up close are just a blend of mess. I also tried using clear thread in the top and I just couldn't get the tension right, so it's not a nice zigzag.
> maybe tomorrow I will get a picture of Hannah wearing it and you folks can give me your opinion on if I should just give it to Megan (which Im not a fan of since I have made so much for her and hardly any thing for Hannah)



I love Marie and I love the batik!  I found a store here that has beautiful batik -- it reminded me so much of what I got from you.  It's pricey, but at least I know where I can get it now should the need arise.  I can't wait to see it modeled.  I actually make most of my things s little big so they can be worn the next year.



dianemom2 said:


> I have seen lots of pictures of little boys bowling style shirts.  Are you all using the pattern on You Can Make This?  Is it a pretty easy pattern?  I am an adequate seamstress but not great.  I found some really cute material and I'd like to make my little nephew a shirt.  He has down syndrome and he is just crazy about Curious George.  I saw this great Curious George fabric at Joann's today so I bought it with a 50% off coupon.


It's the Bowling Shirt from YCMT.  I like the description of adequate seamstress -- I'd say I'm adequate as well, though improving as I keep sewing.  But I definitely got that pattern when I was adequate and the first shirt I made with it turned out perfect -- I've made some silly mistakes after that -- like cutting a collar out backwards and a sleeve not on the proper fold line, but cuttings have been my only mistakes.



ellenbenny said:


> Now that they have received them I can post my items for Taylor's Big Give.  I made applique t-shirts for Mom and Dad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Taylor and Sami I made them each a zipper pouch and a bag called the Aivilo one hour hipster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hipsters were way too thick to sew through at the end, so if I had to do it over again I would not line both the inside and outside with fleece, but otherwise it is a cute and fairly quick pattern.


Beautiful job as usual.  I love the hipsters.  Can the pattern be made in different sizes?  Are there pockes inside?  Would lining with Decor Bond work?  Sorry for all the questons -- I reallly like the style and would surely consider buying the pattern, but likewise, my machine (and I) can not handle things that are too thick.  Yours turned out BEAUTIFUL despite the issues you had with the thickness.



EEs*Mommy said:


> I have not gotten much worth posting done lately. I did figure out a very important thing there is a HUGE difference between Heat and Bond lite and the Heat and Bond they carry at my walmart! I have been using the heavy stuff and it gums up the needle. Tried the other the other day and WOW so much easier!
> These are the little boys Crystal Palace shirts. I needed to take some pictures of them so I decided to pull these out and kill two birds with one stone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyler's Pooh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson's Tigger.
> We got home to late to get pictures of Noah maybe I will get to that tomorrow


The shirts are great, but I have to say the pictures are phenomenal!  Tylers's smile is o die for and Jackson looks so sweet.  Their faces and poses are just precious!

When you do your t-shirts by hand do you rip the seam or just turn them under?  I've never taken the t-shirt apart and I think it would be so much easier if I did, but I worry.  So instead I just avoid doing t-shirts, though I'm itching to do P&F for my ds.


----------



## DMGeurts

1308Miles said:


>



I love everything!!!  If only my girls were little again...  



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I



I love the pirate theme!  Everything looks awesome and the cupcakes are brilliant!  



tricia said:


>



WOW!!!  Great job... and great job to ds for the design!  



MinnieVanMom said:


>



THis is so cute!  I love the Woody on the back.  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


>



I love this - especially the little pom-poms on the bottom!    And I never would have noticed the wisker, if you wouldn't have said anything.  



ellenbenny said:


>



Awesome job on everything!  I really like those hipster bags, I carry one myself, and I would just love to make one!  



EEs*Mommy said:


> Tyler's Pooh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson's Tigger.



These are great - I bet they are so excited to eat at CP!!  That is one of our favorites!  

D~


----------



## ellenbenny

VBAndrea said:


> Beautiful job as usual.  I love the hipsters.  Can the pattern be made in different sizes?  Are there pockes inside?  Would lining with Decor Bond work?  Sorry for all the questons -- I reallly like the style and would surely consider buying the pattern, but likewise, my machine (and I) can not handle things that are too thick.  Yours turned out BEAUTIFUL despite the issues you had with the thickness.



Thanks Andrea,  The pattern only comes with one size but it would be pretty easy to adjust it since you are just cutting out 2 pieces of fabric the same size for the outside and the lining.  There is a pocket and a key fob inside, but again you could probably add another pocket to it if you wanted to.  I would definitely just use Decor Bond on the lining next time to make it thinner, and it would still be plenty thick.


----------



## kelly1218

teresajoy said:


> It took me awhile to get my pictures up, but here is the dress I was working on that made me late moving the thread!
> 
> Lydia requested an "extra twirly" dress for the Father Daughter Dance. It is REALLY full!
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is with her Daddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had a great night. Lydia was really excited to spend some time alone with her Daddy.


LOVE this picture with her Daddy!!!!! Gorgeous dress 



billwendy said:


> What about Taffy's? Anyone call them that?
> 
> Hehe - Im hoping someone can find one of those HUGE FLAT SUCKERS - we actually dont have a candy store around here - wouldnt that be so fun to send them? It would be as big as Kades little FACE!! haha!!
> 
> Hey everyone - there are a lot of things that still need to be shipped for Taylor's big give...if you are having difficulty finishing your gift, could you please let me know? Ship time is right now!!!! Thanks!!


Taffy is what we get on the boardwalk in AC 
they are lollipops here. 



1308Miles said:


> Oh, goodness. How precious is that?  I'm also totally jealous that you have no snow on the ground...how is that possible in Michigan? We are down to about 1.5 feet - we've had a few days in the 60s so we've had 2.5 feet melt already.
> 
> WAAAAAY TMTQ (I'm about 10 pages behind right now!) but I do LOVE the Imagination Movers outfit (my DD1 is a big fan!), the periwinkle blue Mickey Vida, the Small World dresses...and all of the rest of the cute creations that have been posted. Well done, ladies!
> 
> We leave on Friday ...SO excited. I've been busy this weekend playing around with the Portrait Peasant pattern (which currently is 15% off - yay!) Have a peek:
> 
> 
> and I feel like I need to make ONE more before we leave...I just can't stop! I also discovered a Youtube tutorial on how to make ruffled ribbon socks and now I'm hooked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...here's what's going in the kids' suitcases (be assured that I WILL make one more PP and another tshirt for DS!)





WyomingMomof6 said:


> I love all the stuff that has been posted lately!
> 
> Here's my latest project.  Connor is having a pirate-themed birthday so I totally CASED this outfit from T-ROX.  I did ask her if it was ok beforehand, lol.
> 
> 
> Pirate bowling shirt.  He can never give me a normal smile.
> 
> Pirate jeans.  These are not nearly as cute as the ones that T-Rox did.  I wish I'd had more time to spend on them.  My job is demanding a lot of extra hours right now.  Good for the paycheck but not so good for my sewing addiction.
> 
> Shirt that I did on my embroidery machine.  Not completely happy with this one.  It puckered a lot more than I would have liked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate cupcakes to take to kindergarten!
> 
> Now that these are done, I can concentrate fully on Kade's big give!


I LOVE doing theme parties!!! the outfit turned out great!!!



1308Miles said:


> I have a quick question and I'm hoping that someone could help...
> 
> My BFF since childhood was diagnosed with breast cancer last Monday (we're only 35...so scary.) I am absolutely devastated, obviously, but she is an amazingly brave woman who is taking this all in stride.
> 
> Her oncologist is being extremely aggressive with treatment and is starting her on chemotherapy tomorrow. She was told she will lose all of her hair within 2 weeks. She has the most beautiful long brown curly hair...and just had it all chopped off this afternoon.
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to make her some headscarves for when her hair begins to fall out. Does anyone have a pattern they can recommend? I wanted to try to make some and send them before I leave on Friday.
> 
> Thanks a million, D'Boutiquers.


 I'm sorry about your friend.  when my grandmom was going through chemo...cleaning her house,cooking, or going grocery shopping was GREATLY appreciated 



tricia said:


> Well, sewing has been slow here lately.  We've been busy with Hockey and other things, but I did get a spring jacket sewn up for Tyler before our ski trip.  It is the Silverlake pattern from the Sewing clothes Kids Love book, and he designed it himself.





NaeNae said:


> I've been through this.  She will start loosing her hair at day 16.  It will start with it just coming out when you run your hands or brush through it.  When I was loosing mine it actually hurt.  It reminded me of when I would leave my hair up in a pony tail for too long (when I was a teenager-lol).  I finally had my daughter just shave it all off.  She may or may not want scarves.  I didn't like wearing them, I just went bald except when I went outside and then I wore a stocking cap (it was winter).  I had a fellow survivor in my Sunday School class tell me "being bald is empowering!".  I decided to take that attitude.  I felt like I got just as many stares when I wore something as I did when I was bald.  My daughters friend wears baseball caps, it's all a matter of preference.  Good luck to her.  My doctors were very aggressive too.  I had a mastectomy 5 days after I found out I had cancer and then 6 months of chemo a month later.  My husband was deployed to Kuwait while all of this was happening, although red cross did fly him home for my surgery.  My wonderful DD went to all of my chemos with me.  If you have any questions or want or need to talk just pm me.





Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I know I need to go back and comment on the last few pages- i saw an amazing jacket!!!!
> 
> Here is the batik I bought the other day (well one of them)
> Im a little disappointed in myself. I have been doing this pattern long enough, I should know the sizing by now, but it's been almost a year since I've done it.
> This is Hannahs- I did the size 2, I know her chest measures more for a size 1, well, it's big. pretty big. It fits megan perfectly, but her chest size is almost the same as Hannah's!
> I was also not thrilled with the way the embroidery came out- when trimming the back, apparently one of the jump stitches was holding down the wisker and I lost a little and the eyes up close are just a blend of mess. I also tried using clear thread in the top and I just couldn't get the tension right, so it's not a nice zigzag.
> maybe tomorrow I will get a picture of Hannah wearing it and you folks can give me your opinion on if I should just give it to Megan (which Im not a fan of since I have made so much for her and hardly any thing for Hannah)



If you didn't mention the  whiskers...I would not have noticed. It looks great!



dianemom2 said:


> I am a breast cancer survivor.  I found out at 37 years old and started treatment almost right away.  I had all my chemo before surgery.  It is pretty typical for them to do that with younger women.  I don't know if your friend is going to do dose dense chemo (also more common with younger women) but if she does, she'll be very tired by the 3rd or 4th treatment.  Frankly, she'll appreciate having a dinner made for her from time to time more than anything else.
> 
> I agree that her hair will start falling out after about 2 weeks.  It is empowering to shave it.  It was winter when I went through chemo so if I didn't wear a hat, I was very cold.  I wore something called a chemo cap.  It was a stocking cap type hat that was very soft and comfortable.  It was made out of lightweight stretchy cotton knit.  People gave me scarves but I couldn't get the knack of tying them attractively.  Other people gave me some hats but baseball caps left too much of my head exposed and cold.  Other hats were heavy materiel and were too warm when I was indoors.
> 
> Here is a link to a pattern that looks a lot like what I preferred to wear:
> 
> http://www.headhuggers.org/patterns/spatt01.htm
> 
> By the way, I have been healthy for over 5 years now.  I am sure your friend will be fine but the months ahead will be long and not particularly easy. Your friend needs to keep up her positive attitude.  It really, really helps.


 Congrats on 5 years!! 



ellenbenny said:


> Now that they have received them I can post my items for Taylor's Big Give.  I made applique t-shirts for Mom and Dad.
> 
> For Taylor and Sami I made them each a zipper pouch and a bag called the Aivilo one hour hipster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> The hipsters were way too thick to sew through at the end, so if I had to do it over again I would not line both the inside and outside with fleece, but otherwise it is a cute and fairly quick pattern.



I LOVE these bags!!!! where did you get the pattern?



EEs*Mommy said:


> I have not gotten much worth posting done lately. I did figure out a very important thing there is a HUGE difference between Heat and Bond lite and the Heat and Bond they carry at my walmart! I have been using the heavy stuff and it gums up the needle. Tried the other the other day and WOW so much easier!
> These are the little boys Crystal Palace shirts. I needed to take some pictures of them so I decided to pull these out and kill two birds with one stone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyler's Pooh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson's Tigger.
> We got home to late to get pictures of Noah maybe I will get to that tomorrow


 I envy your applique skills!!!!



Adi12982 said:


> I missed the move - I REALLY need to get a moving buddy.  . . anyone want to have me as one



I would offer...except I don't always remember to move myself


----------



## cogero

Last night I read 2 patterns. I am going to make DD an a-line skirt and I am finally going to attempt making DS the Bowling shirt it actually looks pretty straight forward. I just need to find some fabric to do it with and also some lining fabric.

I finished my big Gives yesterday so I just need to take pictures and then re-wash the shirts tomorrow night.

Trying to find some things for DS to do he is upset about not going to school this week


----------



## RMAMom

dianemom2 said:


> I have seen lots of pictures of little boys bowling style shirts.  Are you all using the pattern on You Can Make This?  Is it a pretty easy pattern?  I am an adequate seamstress but not great.  I found some really cute material and I'd like to make my little nephew a shirt.  He has down syndrome and he is just crazy about Curious George.  I saw this great Curious George fabric at Joann's today so I bought it with a 50% off coupon.



Yes, its fairly easy, Carla has a great way of taking you through each step and then she adds pictures so it makes her patterns a joy to use!



EEs*Mommy said:


> I have not gotten much worth posting done lately. I did figure out a very important thing there is a HUGE difference between Heat and Bond lite and the Heat and Bond they carry at my walmart! I have been using the heavy stuff and it gums up the needle. Tried the other the other day and WOW so much easier!
> These are the little boys Crystal Palace shirts. I needed to take some pictures of them so I decided to pull these out and kill two birds with one stone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyler's Pooh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson's Tigger.
> We got home to late to get pictures of Noah maybe I will get to that tomorrow



These look great, you have inspired me to try some appliqué by hand. I actually bought the PE770 because I was afraid of doing appliqué by hand but I just love the look of the large appliqué.


----------



## EEs*Mommy

Adi12982 said:


> Did you make it before page 22, if so - I'm yours!  I didn't see anyone say anything on FB!


LOL just barely I am thinking I was here about 10 this time. I didn't see any we were moving posts either if it makes you feel any better  



VBAndrea said:


> The shirts are great, but I have to say the pictures are phenomenal!  Tylers's smile is o die for and Jackson looks so sweet.  Their faces and poses are just precious!
> 
> When you do your t-shirts by hand do you rip the seam or just turn them under?  I've never taken the t-shirt apart and I think it would be so much easier if I did, but I worry.  So instead I just avoid doing t-shirts, though I'm itching to do P&F for my ds.


Aww thank you.  
I have never ripped them at the seams. I honestly think it would be more work than it would help to rip it but I could be wrong. The only thing I do is usually the front is at the top and the rest of it is under the machine if that makes sense? 



DMGeurts said:


> These are great - I bet they are so excited to eat at CP!!  That is one of our favorites!


Thanks they really have no idea what is going to happen. They just have never experienced anything like it so it is kind of hard to explain to them. It is either going to be awesome or miserable lol. 



kelly1218 said:


> I envy your applique skills!!!!


 Aww you are sweet. Thank you  



RMAMom said:


> These look great, you have inspired me to try some appliqué by hand. I actually bought the PE770 because I was afraid of doing appliqué by hand but I just love the look of the large appliqué.


I am looking at buying a machine for words and possibly faces. I prefer the big appliques as well that is why I started doing them.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

so here she is modeling it, I notice it being a bit oversized when she sits (which right now is alot)
We are not going until May 10, so she still has some time to grow- but you see how it's big in the shoulder area.









Im not sure why diffused sunlight makes a photo blurry....always wondered that...


----------



## mommy2mrb

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> so here she is modeling it, I notice it being a bit oversized when she sits (which right now is alot)
> We are not going until May 10, so she still has some time to grow- but you see how it's big in the shoulder area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not sure why diffused sunlight makes a photo blurry....always wondered that...



she is a little cutie!!! 
you could always add a little tank top underneath !


----------



## MinnieVanMom

DH is very concerned about a winter storm that is suppose to blow through Utah/Wyoming on Thursday night.  We are suppose to leave at 4 am Friday for Salt lake city, 4 hours away.

He informed me last night that we are now leaving tomorrow when he gets home from work.

Today just got very busy!  I need to get to the bank, get luggage out of the garage, pack, clean up the house more and make sure I have everything we need.

This is the first time in about 5 years we are not at my DVC but DH has a conference at the Swan and his work paid for it.  We are hoping we will like the Swan.

I need to call Mom and tell her we are leaving early and her dog/house sitter needs to be here early also.  Busy busy day.

I have one more shirt for Ian to get done.  I want to put Buzz on a black T-shirt.  I also need to get the ribbon for my AK shirt.

Ok, I need to get busy.

I love the purse, the cute dress with the cat, the great boys jacket.....I am sure I have missed mentioning a few more things.  I will try to get back on this afternoon and multiquote.


----------



## tricia

VBAndrea said:


> You do amazing work!  I'd be so scared to try something like that.  Your son is good with designing his clothes!  Must run in the family



Thank you.  I think getting them involved in the design makes them appreciate and love the clothing so much more.



jessica52877 said:


> Wow! That is amazing! I am pretty sure I don't have your skill level as far as jackets go but I LOVE that! I would be perfect for me to make for Dallas.



Thanks, I am always envious of the gorgeous appliques you create.  It really wasn't all that hard, I'm sure you could handle it.



MinnieVanMom said:


> I am still working on getting a few things together for little warrior Ian.



Very cute April.  Is that Carla's bowling shirt, or a commercial one.  the front looks different.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> That is absolutely incredible!  I have that book and I have yet to try any of the patterns (except the Feliz).  I would be scared of that one.  You are an incredible seamstress.



Thanks, it was easier than the Feliz in my opinion.  I have done all the patterns in the book except for the tank top.



ellenbenny said:


> That is really great! What kind of fabric did you use.   I have the book and really like the look of that jacket, but haven't tried it yet.  Maybe some day!



I used what my fabric shop called nylon outerwear.  It is like windbreaker material, and I lined it with flannel for the bodice and just lining fabric for the sleeves so they don't stick to shirt sleeves.



EEs*Mommy said:


> Super cool!!!!



Thanks.



PurpleEars said:


> Nice jacket and I am sure he will wear it lots. Oh and I like the red brick house - we would have liked a red brick house but brick houses don't exist here!



Thank you.  Really, not a lot of brick in your area?  I have a friend in Sherwood park and I don't remember.


----------



## T-rox

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I love all the stuff that has been posted lately!
> 
> Here's my latest project.  Connor is having a pirate-themed birthday so I totally CASED this outfit from T-ROX.  I did ask her if it was ok beforehand, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate bowling shirt.  He can never give me a normal smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate jeans.  These are not nearly as cute as the ones that T-Rox did.  I wish I'd had more time to spend on them.  My job is demanding a lot of extra hours right now.  Good for the paycheck but not so good for my sewing addiction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt that I did on my embroidery machine.  Not completely happy with this one.  It puckered a lot more than I would have liked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate cupcakes to take to kindergarten!
> 
> Now that these are done, I can concentrate fully on Kade's big give!



super cool jeans and cupcakes too! i am astounded I have been cased. i think you did a fab job and i know it is hard to do boy stuff without being too flamboyant but you nailed it.great job


----------



## mommy2mrb

MinnieVanMom said:


> DH is very concerned about a winter storm that is suppose to blow through Utah/Wyoming on Thursday night.  We are suppose to leave at 4 am Friday for Salt lake city, 4 hours away.
> 
> He informed me last night that we are now leaving tomorrow when he gets home from work.
> 
> Today just got very busy!  I need to get to the bank, get luggage out of the garage, pack, clean up the house more and make sure I have everything we need.
> 
> This is the first time in about 5 years we are not at my DVC but DH has a conference at the Swan and his work paid for it.  We are hoping we will like the Swan.
> 
> I need to call Mom and tell her we are leaving early and her dog/house sitter needs to be here early also.  Busy busy day.
> 
> I have one more shirt for Ian to get done.  I want to put Buzz on a black T-shirt.  I also need to get the ribbon for my AK shirt.
> 
> Ok, I need to get busy.
> 
> I love the purse, the cute dress with the cat, the great boys jacket.....I am sure I have missed mentioning a few more things.  I will try to get back on this afternoon and multiquote.



have a wonderful trip!!! safe journey!


----------



## T-rox

ps. that skull is just the right amount of nasty. not too scary and not too whimsical. i will have to actually use that file not that i see it stitched out


----------



## T-rox

MinnieVanMom said:


> I am still working on getting a few things together for little warrior Ian.



i am floored!!!!! i got goose bumps!! i just grabbed my sister my mom and my dad and im sending pics to my cousin and aunt ( not the cousin with ian)  IT LOOKS SOOOO GREAT!! he will love it!! and i love the heatehr sue file, i shouldve used that one. it is better that the file i have but i waited until she was on vaca to get my started sooo... will have to get that woody file from her. thank you!


----------



## tricia

ellenbenny said:


> Now that they have received them I can post my items for Taylor's Big Give.  I made applique t-shirts for Mom and Dad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Taylor and Sami I made them each a zipper pouch and a bag called the Aivilo one hour hipster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hipsters were way too thick to sew through at the end, so if I had to do it over again I would not line both the inside and outside with fleece, but otherwise it is a cute and fairly quick pattern.



Nice looking Mickey heads, and I love the hipsters.



EEs*Mommy said:


> I have not gotten much worth posting done lately. I did figure out a very important thing there is a HUGE difference between Heat and Bond lite and the Heat and Bond they carry at my walmart! I have been using the heavy stuff and it gums up the needle. Tried the other the other day and WOW so much easier!
> These are the little boys Crystal Palace shirts. I needed to take some pictures of them so I decided to pull these out and kill two birds with one stone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyler's Pooh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson's Tigger.
> We got home to late to get pictures of Noah maybe I will get to that tomorrow



Love the big appliques.  One day I need to get motivated and do one of those.



cogero said:


> Last night I read 2 patterns. I am going to make DD an a-line skirt and I am finally going to attempt making DS the Bowling shirt it actually looks pretty straight forward. I just need to find some fabric to do it with and also some lining fabric.
> 
> I finished my big Gives yesterday so I just need to take pictures and then re-wash the shirts tomorrow night.
> 
> Trying to find some things for DS to do he is upset about not going to school this week



Yes the bowling shirt is fairly straightforward.  And, some of our sons prefer them with no lining.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> so here she is modeling it, I notice it being a bit oversized when she sits (which right now is alot)
> We are not going until May 10, so she still has some time to grow- but you see how it's big in the shoulder area.



Looks cute, and I would keep it for her, then she will get LOTS of wear out of it.


----------



## shefrn1

ellenbenny said:


> Now that they have received them I can post my items for Taylor's Big Give.  I made applique t-shirts for Mom and Dad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Taylor and Sami I made them each a zipper pouch and a bag called the Aivilo one hour hipster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hipsters were way too thick to sew through at the end, so if I had to do it over again I would not line both the inside and outside with fleece, but otherwise it is a cute and fairly quick pattern.



wow great job...love it!!!


love all the other stuff people have been posting too

hi everyone...i'm at work today....but i was able to get on the sewing machine again for a lil while yesterday ...woootttt....see what you ladies did to me


----------



## froggy33

Adi12982 said:


> WOW OH WOW!!  I am in LOVE.  That is amazing!
> 
> A couple questions:
> 
> 1.  What Embroidery Machine do you have?
> 2.  Where did you get those Designs?



Thank you!

1.  I have the Brother PE770 that so many on here have.  I got mine off of HSN with the 4 payments.  I have had really no problems at all.  These designs are all 5x7.  My daughter is only 2.5, so 5x7 still looks huge on her clothes.

2.  These are all my designs.  I actually made this because I needed to test out the designs anyway and didn't want to waste material/time.

Jessica


----------



## dianemom2

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> so here she is modeling it, I notice it being a bit oversized when she sits (which right now is alot)
> We are not going until May 10, so she still has some time to grow- but you see how it's big in the shoulder area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not sure why diffused sunlight makes a photo blurry....always wondered that...



I love the dress.  It looks great.  Kids grow so fast at that age.  I'd just pick up a tshirt for her to wear under it right now.  Then by summer it will probably fit just right.


----------



## VBAndrea

MinnieVanMom said:


> I am still working on getting a few things together for little warrior Ian.



I totally forgot to multiquote you this morning and had to go back and find your original post to quote.  

First, how incredibly sweet of you to do something for Ian, especially on such short notice.  You are one kind soul 

Is that a bowling shirt without the placket?  If it is, please share your secrets (I can be very patient and wait until you get back from your trip).

The shirt is AWESOME and you are going to make Ian one happy little camper!


----------



## billwendy

Adi12982 said:


> I missed the move - I REALLY need to get a moving buddy.  . . anyone want to have me as one




Pick me!!!!!

Nicole - how CUTE is she!!!!!!!!!

Callie - loving the pics - your kids pose so nicely!!!

Okay, guys I need your help with Taylor's big give ASAP!!!! There are still many things that have not been shipped yet!!!!!!! I've attempted to contact the original people who posted they would make things but I havent heard from them (I did email and pm on the BG board). If you are friends with any of our buddies, would you mind reminding them its time to ship Taylor's gifts? You can just go over to the old board to see whats what - thanks for spreading the word!!!!!!!!

Also, did you see there is a new big give????????


----------



## aboveH20

I hate to complain, so let me call this *ex*plaining, not complaining.  I've spent _way_ too much time _thinking_ about what I want to do for airplane busy bags for Kade and Jackson.  It's good the deadline is  soon so I'll just have to do it one way or the other.

For Jackson I'm trying to "kick up a notch" the idea of a car cozy.  Short (well, actually kinda long) story, does anyone know the size of a standard airplane tray table?  I'm trying to make a village mat with roads for the cars, and I know they tray tables are pretty tiny.

Like I said, I've spent way too much time visualizing sewing this into a zippered bag, and I may just end up with a basic car cozy.

Don't you hate it when your creative size doesn't quite mesh with your engineeering/sewing side? 

*PS  I hope things settle down in Bahrain.  That's where my submariner son was deployed to last time.*


----------



## Granna4679

1308Miles said:


> We leave on Friday ...SO excited. I've been busy this weekend playing around with the Portrait Peasant pattern (which currently is 15% off - yay!) Have a peek:



Love the portrait peasant shirts...especially the black/white/red one.  And the socks are great!  

For whoever asked....I made these for my DGDs 2 years ago and they wash and wear very nicely.  We haven't had any problems with them coming apart or fading.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I love all the stuff that has been posted lately!
> 
> Here's my latest project.  Connor is having a pirate-themed birthday so I totally CASED this outfit from T-ROX.  I did ask her if it was ok beforehand, lol.



Good job and the pirate cupcakes are really cute too!



1308Miles said:


> I have a quick question and I'm hoping that someone could help...
> 
> My BFF since childhood was diagnosed with breast cancer last Monday (we're only 35...so scary.) I am absolutely devastated, obviously, but she is an amazingly brave woman who is taking this all in stride.
> 
> Her oncologist is being extremely aggressive with treatment and is starting her on chemotherapy tomorrow. She was told she will lose all of her hair within 2 weeks. She has the most beautiful long brown curly hair...and just had it all chopped off this afternoon.
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to make her some headscarves for when her hair begins to fall out. Does anyone have a pattern they can recommend? I wanted to try to make some and send them before I leave on Friday.
> 
> Thanks a million, D'Boutiquers.



Sorry about your friend...just wanted to send  her way!



tricia said:


> Well, sewing has been slow here lately.  We've been busy with Hockey and other things, but I did get a spring jacket sewn up for Tyler before our ski trip.  It is the Silverlake pattern from the Sewing clothes Kids Love book, and he designed it himself.



Tricia - you always find the cutest patterns.  It looks great!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I am still working on getting a few things together for little warrior Ian.



This was so sweet of you to do for Ian.  I know he will be thrilled!  Be safe and have a great trip!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


>



So cute!  I love the Marie...I think it is great.  I would just let Hannah wear it with a little tshirt or tank under it.



EEs*Mommy said:


> I have not gotten much worth posting done lately. I did figure out a very important thing there is a HUGE difference between Heat and Bond lite and the Heat and Bond they carry at my walmart! I have been using the heavy stuff and it gums up the needle. Tried the other the other day and WOW so much easier!
> These are the little boys Crystal Palace shirts. I needed to take some pictures of them so I decided to pull these out and kill two birds with one stone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyler's Pooh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson's Tigger.
> We got home to late to get pictures of Noah maybe I will get to that tomorrow



These boys are just precious.  You have a beautiful family.  The shirts look great....beautiful job.

I have been working on a customer order.  She requested "something gymnastics" so here is what I came up with.  You can't really tell in the pictures but the gray has some sparkle in it.


----------



## ellenbenny

aboveH20 said:


> I hate to complain, so let me call this *ex*plaining, not complaining.  I've spent _way_ too much time _thinking_ about what I want to do for airplane busy bags for Kade and Jackson.  It's good the deadline is  soon so I'll just have to do it one way or the other.
> 
> For Jackson I'm trying to "kick up a notch" the idea of a car cozy.  Short (well, actually kinda long) story, does anyone know the size of a standard airplane tray table?  I'm trying to make a village mat with roads for the cars, and I know they tray tables are pretty tiny.
> 
> Like I said, I've spent way too much time visualizing sewing this into a zippered bag, and I may just end up with a basic car cozy.
> 
> Don't you hate it when your creative size doesn't quite mesh with your engineeering/sewing side?
> 
> *PS  I hope things settle down in Bahrain.  That's where my submariner son was deployed to last time.*



Sorry, I don't really have any advice on the car cozy.  I "think" that an airplane tray table would be like 8-10" x about 12" but that is totally a guess on my part.

Good thoughts and prayers for your son. 



Granna4679 said:


> I have been working on a customer order.  She requested "something gymnastics" so here is what I came up with.  You can't really tell in the pictures but the gray has some sparkle in it.



Very cute!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

billwendy said:


> Also, did you see there is a new big give????????



Found IT!! what a little cutie and sweet family!!! going to make autograph books for the kids...get to try out my new bind it all!!! better get to work!!



aboveH20 said:


> *PS  I hope things settle down in Bahrain.  That's where my submariner son was deployed to last time.*



will keep him and the crew in our prayers!!!


----------



## tricia

Granna4679 said:


> Tricia - you always find the cutest patterns.  It looks great!



Thank you.  I like trying new patterns and hardly ever make the same one multiple times.  I now have a subscription to Ottobre, so many more new things to try.

Love the gymnastics Vida.


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> I hate to complain, so let me call this *ex*plaining, not complaining.  I've spent _way_ too much time _thinking_ about what I want to do for airplane busy bags for Kade and Jackson.  It's good the deadline is  soon so I'll just have to do it one way or the other.
> 
> For Jackson I'm trying to "kick up a notch" the idea of a car cozy.  Short (well, actually kinda long) story, does anyone know the size of a standard airplane tray table?  I'm trying to make a village mat with roads for the cars, and I know they tray tables are pretty tiny.
> 
> Like I said, I've spent way too much time visualizing sewing this into a zippered bag, and I may just end up with a basic car cozy.
> 
> Don't you hate it when your creative size doesn't quite mesh with your engineeering/sewing side?
> 
> *PS  I hope things settle down in Bahrain.  That's where my submariner son was deployed to last time.*



Just did a google search and most are about 16.5" x 9.5" but some apparently 16" x 9".  I just did a very quick search so you may want to do a search yourself and see what you come up with.

My dh should get an IA his next tour and he was oing to try for Bahrain.  Looks like there's no safe place to go now!  Hopefully everything on the base stays safe and glad it was your son's last deployment and not his current one.



Granna4679 said:


> I have been working on a customer order.  She requested "something gymnastics" so here is what I came up with.  You can't really tell in the pictures but the gray has some sparkle in it.



Love it!  I think you will have a very happy customer on your hands 



mommy2mrb said:


> Found IT!! what a little cutie and sweet family!!! going to make autograph books for the kids...get to try out my new bind it all!!! better get to work!!



And I've seen your autograph books in person and they are great!


----------



## cogero

mommy2mrb said:


> *Found IT!! what a little cutie and sweet family!!! going to make autograph books for the kids...get to try out my new bind it all!!! better get to work!!*
> 
> 
> will keep him and the crew in our prayers!!!



I heart my Bind it All for Autograph books.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

How bad do I want to finish the shirt for warrior Ian?  Bad enough to take my machine apart to get it done.





Sewing with parts off but stitching out and nearly finished.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

VBAndrea said:


> I totally forgot to multiquote you this morning and had to go back and find your original post to quote.
> 
> First, how incredibly sweet of you to do something for Ian, especially on such short notice.  You are one kind soul
> 
> Is that a bowling shirt without the placket?  If it is, please share your secrets (I can be very patient and wait until you get back from your trip).
> 
> The shirt is AWESOME and you are going to make Ian one happy little camper!



I also made Ian some Cars shirts and when I looked at them I put the buttons on the girls side  I pray he doesn't notice and Mom won't care.

It is not the bowling shirt but my commercial pattern following the ideas of bowling shirt.  I took a lot of pictures on my brother's shirt and plan to write a tutorial on how to make a commercial pattern into a bowling shirt.  


For basics, sew the strips of fabric in, topstitch, and then cut out the commercial pattern.  For the plackets, I cut the commercial pattern but then serge them in from the bottom of the shirt, wrong sides together.  Then at the neckline I keep going across to the other placket.  Turn the plackets outside, right side correct out, use pin to finish corners.  Then press the serge area along to neckline down.   Attach the collar using Carla's method.  Easy.  I promise when I get back I will put my tutorial together with photos.


----------



## kelly1218

MinnieVanMom said:


> How bad do I want to finish the shirt for warrior Ian?  Bad enough to take my machine apart to get it done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing with parts off but stitching out and nearly finished.


  you are very brave!!!!!  

Be safe and have a great trip!


----------



## mommy2mrb

VBAndrea said:


> And I've seen your autograph books in person and they are great!



Ah, Thanks!!!!! they are fun to do....you all create with fabric, I use paper!



cogero said:


> I heart my Bind it All for Autograph books.



got the autograph books done! took a little bit to figure out my new toy, but once I did went pretty quickly....the photos are over on the BigGive site!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

aboveH2O- I hope your son stays safe and prayers sent yours and his way!
as for the trays- it depends on the airline- I know the Jetblue ones are pretty big- but southwest has smaller ones, I dont think they are standard.

I have half a aline cut out now in a lavender batik and trying to decide what to put on it- piglet or lumpy would be cute, but I already did one with the Pooh iron on applique and I have Pooh fabric to use too (if I get to it)
I have a figment cutie but got a response from my husband that he didn't know who it was, then I said who it was and he said it looked weird. Alrighty-then.
Maybe Dumbo!? Or the chipmunks...but they don't seem right for a under 2yr girl for some reason- but maybe I'm being strange...
I'm thinking Dumbo should work...


----------



## clairemolly

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> aboveH2O- I hope your son stays safe and prayers sent yours and his way!
> as for the trays- it depends on the airline- I know the Jetblue ones are pretty big- but southwest has smaller ones, I dont think they are standard.
> 
> I have half a aline cut out now in a lavender batik and trying to decide what to put on it- piglet or lumpy would be cute, but I already did one with the Pooh iron on applique and I have Pooh fabric to use too (if I get to it)
> I have a figment cutie but got a response from my husband that he didn't know who it was, then I said who it was and he said it looked weird. Alrighty-then.
> Maybe Dumbo!? Or the chipmunks...but they don't seem right for a under 2yr girl for some reason- but maybe I'm being strange...
> I'm thinking Dumbo should work...



Dumbo would be cute.  I also like Ariel or Tink on purple...


----------



## tmh0206

I have been working on a customer order.  She requested "something gymnastics" so here is what I came up with.  You can't really tell in the pictures but the gray has some sparkle in it.














[/QUOTE]

THAT is really cute! you are going to have one happy little girl!  but then again your stuff always turns out super cute!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Granna4679 said:


>



That is awesome!



MinnieVanMom said:


> How bad do I want to finish the shirt for warrior Ian?  Bad enough to take my machine apart to get it done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing with parts off but stitching out and nearly finished.



Oh, I would be so afraid to take mine apart, lol.


----------



## NaeNae

aboveH20 said:


> I hate to complain, so let me call this *ex*plaining, not complaining.  I've spent _way_ too much time _thinking_ about what I want to do for airplane busy bags for Kade and Jackson.  It's good the deadline is  soon so I'll just have to do it one way or the other.
> 
> For Jackson I'm trying to "kick up a notch" the idea of a car cozy.  Short (well, actually kinda long) story, does anyone know the size of a standard airplane tray table?  I'm trying to make a village mat with roads for the cars, and I know they tray tables are pretty tiny.
> 
> Like I said, I've spent way too much time visualizing sewing this into a zippered bag, and I may just end up with a basic car cozy.
> 
> Don't you hate it when your creative size doesn't quite mesh with your engineeering/sewing side?
> 
> *PS  I hope things settle down in Bahrain.  That's where my submariner son was deployed to last time.*



I googled it.
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090409091938AAWmAKT


----------



## billwendy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> aboveH2O- I hope your son stays safe and prayers sent yours and his way!
> as for the trays- it depends on the airline- I know the Jetblue ones are pretty big- but southwest has smaller ones, I dont think they are standard.
> 
> I have half a aline cut out now in a lavender batik and trying to decide what to put on it- piglet or lumpy would be cute, but I already did one with the Pooh iron on applique and I have Pooh fabric to use too (if I get to it)
> I have a figment cutie but got a response from my husband that he didn't know who it was, then I said who it was and he said it looked weird. Alrighty-then.
> Maybe Dumbo!? Or the chipmunks...but they don't seem right for a under 2yr girl for some reason- but maybe I'm being strange...
> I'm thinking Dumbo should work...



Hmmm - I am a Lumpy lover!!! lol....lets see - how about Minnie in her pink polkadot dress? daisy duck? how about Tink? or maybe Cinderella's castle???? I cant wait to see what you do!!!!


----------



## miprender

VBAndrea said:


> I've actually only made two.  One I made when I wasn't posting for awhile on here and the other I made as a Christmas present -- I did post a pic of it sometime right around the holidays -- maybe not until January knowing me!  It had daschunds on it as it was for an avid daschund lover.  Maybe I will eventually get around to posting the one I made myself.  I'd like to make more -- I love totes.  It's just finding the time to do something for myself that is the problem!


Oh I do remember that one. It was very cute.



1308Miles said:


> We leave on Friday SO excited. I've been busy this weekend playing around with the Portrait Peasant pattern (which currently is 15% off - yay!) Have a peek:


Have fun... and take lots of pics.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> !


Everything looks great. I love those cupcakes too!



1308Miles said:


> I have a quick question and I'm hoping that someone could help...
> 
> My BFF since childhood was diagnosed with breast cancer last Monday (we're only 35...so scary.) I am absolutely devastated, obviously, but she is an amazingly brave woman who is taking this all in stride.
> 
> Her oncologist is being extremely aggressive with treatment and is starting her on chemotherapy tomorrow. She was told she will lose all of her hair within 2 weeks. She has the most beautiful long brown curly hair...and just had it all chopped off this afternoon.
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to make her some headscarves for when her hair begins to fall out. Does anyone have a pattern they can recommend? I wanted to try to make some and send them before I leave on Friday.
> 
> Thanks a million, D'Boutiquers.


 Sorry to hear about your friend.

And to all our survivors



tricia said:


>


You did a great job. Very cool



MinnieVanMom said:


> I am still working on getting a few things together for little warrior Ian.


 Great job.



ellenbenny said:


> Now that they have received them I can post my items for Taylor's Big Give.  I made applique t-shirts for Mom and Dad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Taylor and Sami I made them each a zipper pouch and a bag called the Aivilo one hour hipster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hipsters were way too thick to sew through at the end, so if I had to do it over again I would not line both the inside and outside with fleece, but otherwise it is a cute and fairly quick pattern.


Ellen those came out great and your blue hipster matches my vida



EEs*Mommy said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyler's Pooh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson's Tigger.
> We got home to late to get pictures of Noah maybe I will get to that tomorrow


Too cute



cogero said:


> Last night I read 2 patterns. I am going to make DD an a-line skirt and I am finally going to attempt making DS the Bowling shirt it actually looks pretty straight forward. I just need to find some fabric to do it with and also some lining fabric.
> 
> I finished my big Gives yesterday so I just need to take pictures and then re-wash the shirts tomorrow night.
> 
> Trying to find some things for DS to do he is upset about not going to school this week



I so want to try the bowling shirt but I am a little nervous. It looks a little over my head.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> so here she is modeling it, I notice it being a bit oversized when she sits (which right now is alot)
> We are not going until May 10, so she still has some time to grow- but you see how it's big in the shoulder area.


So cute and Maria came out great. I think we notice more of our imperfections than anyone else. 



MinnieVanMom said:


> DH is very concerned about a winter storm that is suppose to blow through Utah/Wyoming on Thursday night.  We are suppose to leave at 4 am Friday for Salt lake city, 4 hours away.
> 
> He informed me last night that we are now leaving tomorrow when he gets home from work.
> 
> Today just got very busy!  I need to get to the bank, get luggage out of the garage, pack, clean up the house more and make sure I have everything we need.
> 
> This is the first time in about 5 years we are not at my DVC but DH has a conference at the Swan and his work paid for it.  We are hoping we will like the Swan.
> 
> I need to call Mom and tell her we are leaving early and her dog/house sitter needs to be here early also.  Busy busy day.
> 
> I have one more shirt for Ian to get done.  I want to put Buzz on a black T-shirt.  I also need to get the ribbon for my AK shirt.
> 
> Ok, I need to get busy.
> 
> I love the purse, the cute dress with the cat, the great boys jacket.....I am sure I have missed mentioning a few more things.  I will try to get back on this afternoon and multiquote.


Have a safe trip



aboveH20 said:


> *PS  I hope things settle down in Bahrain.  That's where my submariner son was deployed to last time.*


 Sending prayers that he stays safe



Granna4679 said:


>


That is so cute.



mommy2mrb said:


> Found IT!! what a little cutie and sweet family!!! going to make autograph books for the kids...get to try out my new bind it all!!! better get to work!!
> !!!


I just sent you a PM about you new binder wondering what one you purchased.


----------



## aboveH20

ellenbenny said:


> Sorry, I don't really have any advice on the car cozy.  I "think" that an airplane tray table would be like 8-10" x about 12" but that is totally a guess on my part.
> 
> Good thoughts and prayers for your son.





mommy2mrb said:


> will keep him and the crew in our prayers!!!





VBAndrea said:


> Just did a google search and most are about 16.5" x 9.5" but some apparently 16" x 9".  I just did a very quick search so you may want to do a search yourself and see what you come up with.
> 
> My dh should get an IA his next tour and he was oing to try for Bahrain.  Looks like there's no safe place to go now!  Hopefully everything on the base stays safe and glad it was your son's last deployment and not his current one.





Eyore4Ever149 said:


> aboveH2O- I hope your son stays safe and prayers sent yours and his way!
> as for the trays- it depends on the airline- I know the Jetblue ones are pretty big- but southwest has smaller ones, I dont think they are standard.





NaeNae said:


> I googled it.
> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090409091938AAWmAKT



That you all -- both for the tray size and positive thoughts for my son and the crew.  I'm now on about the 27th version of what I think I'm going to do, and since time is rapidly running out looks like I'll go with this version.

A couple years ago I was subbing and when I would introduce myself to the class I'd tell them my son was in France and ask them to guess how he got there.  No one ever guessed submarine!


----------



## cogero

I made DD a skirt tonite. I will take a picture in the morning too dark here.

I tried the Katelyn pattern from YCMT and she loves it. She picked the fabric from some I had here. I started at 7:20 and finished at 9:10 with a break to put the boy to bed because he fell asleep in a chair watching TV.


----------



## billwendy

aboveH20 said:


> That you all -- both for the tray size and positive thoughts for my son and the crew.  I'm now on about the 27th version of what I think I'm going to do, and since time is rapidly running out looks like I'll go with this version.
> 
> A couple years ago I was subbing and when I would introduce myself to the class I'd tell them my son was in France and ask them to guess how he got there.  No one ever guessed submarine!



Thinking of you and your son....

What in the world do you have up your sleeve for Jackson???? I cant WAIT TO SEE IT!!!!!!


----------



## weluvdizne

Been a crazy week.  Hope to catch up tomorrow.  In the meantime, here is a link to a site I found today.  You probably already know about it, but I just found it.  It's called sewing Mama's.  They have tons of free patterns that say they don't mind if you use them to sell things, and a lot of tutes for some common patterns on YCMT.  
http://www.sewingmamas.com/b/

If everyone already knows, sorry, but it's new to me.  

Hope everyone is having a great week!


----------



## cogero

I had a lot of fun making this skirt for DD. It went together really well and she really likes the styling. I may see if I can find a flower applique similar to the flowers on the skirt.


----------



## kelly1218

weluvdizne said:


> Been a crazy week.  Hope to catch up tomorrow.  In the meantime, here is a link to a site I found today.  You probably already know about it, but I just found it.  It's called sewing Mama's.  They have tons of free patterns that say they don't mind if you use them to sell things, and a lot of tutes for some common patterns on YCMT.
> http://www.sewingmamas.com/b/
> 
> If everyone already knows, sorry, but it's new to me.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great week!


I didn't know about it....so thank you 



cogero said:


> I had a lot of fun making this skirt for DD. It went together really well and she really likes the styling. I may see if I can find a flower applique similar to the flowers on the skirt.


oh...that's pretty!! I like it.


----------



## Dustykins

Hi girls!   Mind if I join in?

I just joined the DIS a couple of days ago (planning our first trip to the World for my sister's wedding in Sept. 2012) and found this group.  You guys make such awesome things!    I've been sewing for just over a year so I'm no where near your level, but I love making cute things for my daughter (and to a lesser extent, my son (but I have a hard time finding stuff to make for him).  

I just love everything I've seen in this thread - so adorable!

(and, strangely enough, I'm actually a member on sewingmamas - the site linked to a couple of posts up)


----------



## EEs*Mommy

tricia said:


> Love the big appliques.  One day I need to get motivated and do one of those.


Thank you ! You should!  



billwendy said:


> Callie - loving the pics - your kids pose so nicely!!!
> 
> Also, did you see there is a new big give????????


Thanks and grr you know I said no more till we move right? 



Granna4679 said:


> These boys are just precious.  You have a beautiful family.  The shirts look great....beautiful job.
> 
> I have been working on a customer order.  She requested "something gymnastics" so here is what I came up with.  You can't really tell in the pictures but the gray has some sparkle in it.


Thank you  We feel very blessed to have the family we do. Love the gymnastics set amazing! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> How bad do I want to finish the shirt for warrior Ian?  Bad enough to take my machine apart to get it done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing with parts off but stitching out and nearly finished.


I am impressed! That would scare me to death! 



miprender said:


> Too cute


Thanks! 


weluvdizne said:


> Been a crazy week.  Hope to catch up tomorrow.  In the meantime, here is a link to a site I found today.  You probably already know about it, but I just found it.  It's called sewing Mama's.  They have tons of free patterns that say they don't mind if you use them to sell things, and a lot of tutes for some common patterns on YCMT.
> http://www.sewingmamas.com/b/
> 
> If everyone already knows, sorry, but it's new to me.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great week!


Very cool I did not know about that TFS!



cogero said:


> I had a lot of fun making this skirt for DD. It went together really well and she really likes the styling. I may see if I can find a flower applique similar to the flowers on the skirt.


Looks awesome! 



Dustykins said:


> Hi girls!   Mind if I join in?
> 
> I just joined the DIS a couple of days ago (planning our first trip to the World for my sister's wedding in Sept. 2012) and found this group.  You guys make such awesome things!    I've been sewing for just over a year so I'm no where near your level, but I love making cute things for my daughter (and to a lesser extent, my son (but I have a hard time finding stuff to make for him).
> 
> I just love everything I've seen in this thread - so adorable!
> 
> (and, strangely enough, I'm actually a member on sewingmamas - the site linked to a couple of posts up)



Welcome! :welcome There are boy things you just have to look a bit harder. I love the bowling shirts and easy fit shorts and then just the tees


----------



## NiniMorris

OK...we all know I am the queen of strange questions...so here goes.

Has anyone here made the Rosetta bag to sell?  

I am always intimidated by pricing.  I've made this bag 3 or 4 times, it goes together fast, and I have a request to make one for a birthday present for a little girl going to Disney in a few weeks.  My DIL is busy and doesn't have time to make it herself, so she is going to pay me to make it.

I've looked on Etsy and can't find anyone that is making that bag for sale.  (that is where I usually get my pricing inspiration) I always feel I am either selling my self short or over pricing!  LOL

I understand if you don't want to answer me directly, so a PM is ok...I am just wondering.  I actually gave my DIL a price and she jumped on it...


So...if you don't mind...that is my stupid question of the hour!


By the way...lots of nice stuff on here lately.  I've really got to get started...only 211 more days until our trip!

Nini


----------



## ellenbenny

cogero said:


> I had a lot of fun making this skirt for DD. It went together really well and she really likes the styling. I may see if I can find a flower applique similar to the flowers on the skirt.



The skirt looks really cute, I would love to see a picture of here wearing it some time.  I will have to keep that pattern in mind for big gives.



Dustykins said:


> Hi girls!   Mind if I join in?
> 
> I just joined the DIS a couple of days ago (planning our first trip to the World for my sister's wedding in Sept. 2012) and found this group.  You guys make such awesome things!    I've been sewing for just over a year so I'm no where near your level, but I love making cute things for my daughter (and to a lesser extent, my son (but I have a hard time finding stuff to make for him).
> 
> I just love everything I've seen in this thread - so adorable!
> 
> (and, strangely enough, I'm actually a member on sewingmamas - the site linked to a couple of posts up)



Welcome, can't wait to see pictures of your creations!



NiniMorris said:


> OK...we all know I am the queen of strange questions...so here goes.
> 
> Has anyone here made the Rosetta bag to sell?
> 
> I am always intimidated by pricing.  I've made this bag 3 or 4 times, it goes together fast, and I have a request to make one for a birthday present for a little girl going to Disney in a few weeks.  My DIL is busy and doesn't have time to make it herself, so she is going to pay me to make it.
> 
> I've looked on Etsy and can't find anyone that is making that bag for sale.  (that is where I usually get my pricing inspiration) I always feel I am either selling my self short or over pricing!  LOL
> 
> I understand if you don't want to answer me directly, so a PM is ok...I am just wondering.  I actually gave my DIL a price and she jumped on it...
> 
> 
> So...if you don't mind...that is my stupid question of the hour!
> 
> 
> By the way...lots of nice stuff on here lately.  I've really got to get started...only 211 more days until our trip!
> 
> Nini



Sorry, but I struggle with the same issues, so I don't have much advice.  Purses on Etsy seem to sell for a very wide range, so I guess I would normally look for something somewhat similar and then price near the low end, but not the lowest.  Just my thinking though, probably not too helpful.


----------



## mommy2mrb

NiniMorris said:


> OK...we all know I am the queen of strange questions...so here goes.
> 
> Has anyone here made the Rosetta bag to sell?
> 
> I am always intimidated by pricing.  I've made this bag 3 or 4 times, it goes together fast, and I have a request to make one for a birthday present for a little girl going to Disney in a few weeks.  My DIL is busy and doesn't have time to make it herself, so she is going to pay me to make it.
> 
> I've looked on Etsy and can't find anyone that is making that bag for sale.  (that is where I usually get my pricing inspiration) I always feel I am either selling my self short or over pricing!  LOL
> 
> I understand if you don't want to answer me directly, so a PM is ok...I am just wondering.  I actually gave my DIL a price and she jumped on it...
> 
> 
> So...if you don't mind...that is my stupid question of the hour!
> 
> 
> By the way...lots of nice stuff on here lately.  I've really got to get started...only 211 more days until our trip!
> 
> Nini



just my 2 cents, but I would pay $25- $30 for it....but since I don't sew I don't know if I'm a good judge for the price!


----------



## ellenbenny

Some of you have already seen these on the big give board or on facebook, so sorry for the repeat for those that have already seen these.

For another big give: this was an add on after I had read Korissa's pre-trip thread and saw that Mom was looking for a cute girly backpack for little sister Kylee that would suit her needs for her feeding pump and allow for the tube on her right side.  I decided to try my hand at making something for her, and then I decided that she needed more than one to coordinate with the outfits she got/is getting for their trip.

I found this pattern online, and I am pretty happy with it.  Not sure if the straps will be comfortable for all day wear for her, but they look really cute anyway!































Thanks for looking!


----------



## mommy2mrb

Ellen, saw them yesterday on their page!

 these are AMAZING!!! you are so talented, looks like you will be in high demand for upcoming BigGives!!!


----------



## tricia

cogero said:


> I had a lot of fun making this skirt for DD. It went together really well and she really likes the styling. I may see if I can find a flower applique similar to the flowers on the skirt.



Very cute.



NiniMorris said:


> OK...we all know I am the queen of strange questions...so here goes.
> 
> Has anyone here made the Rosetta bag to sell?
> 
> I am always intimidated by pricing.  I've made this bag 3 or 4 times, it goes together fast, and I have a request to make one for a birthday present for a little girl going to Disney in a few weeks.  My DIL is busy and doesn't have time to make it herself, so she is going to pay me to make it.
> 
> I've looked on Etsy and can't find anyone that is making that bag for sale.  (that is where I usually get my pricing inspiration) I always feel I am either selling my self short or over pricing!  LOL
> 
> I understand if you don't want to answer me directly, so a PM is ok...I am just wondering.  I actually gave my DIL a price and she jumped on it...
> 
> 
> So...if you don't mind...that is my stupid question of the hour!
> 
> 
> By the way...lots of nice stuff on here lately.  I've really got to get started...only 211 more days until our trip!
> 
> Nini



Not a stupid question.  I would go with $30 or $35.  That is what I have sold some tote bags like this:





Might be more than you would pay retail, but you get to specify color, or design to some degree so I feel it is fair.


----------



## tricia

ellenbenny said:


> Some of you have already seen these on the big give board or on facebook, so sorry for the repeat for those that have already seen these.
> 
> For another big give: this was an add on after I had read Korissa's pre-trip thread and saw that Mom was looking for a cute girly backpack for little sister Kylee that would suit her needs for her feeding pump and allow for the tube on her right side.  I decided to try my hand at making something for her, and then I decided that she needed more than one to coordinate with the outfits she got/is getting for their trip.
> 
> I found this pattern online, and I am pretty happy with it.  Not sure if the straps will be comfortable for all day wear for her, but they look really cute anyway!



those are Awesome.


----------



## InkspressYourself

ellenbenny said:


> Some of you have already seen these on the big give board or on facebook, so sorry for the repeat for those that have already seen these.
> 
> For another big give: this was an add on after I had read Korissa's pre-trip thread and saw that Mom was looking for a cute girly backpack for little sister Kylee that would suit her needs for her feeding pump and allow for the tube on her right side.  I decided to try my hand at making something for her, and then I decided that she needed more than one to coordinate with the outfits she got/is getting for their trip.
> 
> I found this pattern online, and I am pretty happy with it.  Not sure if the straps will be comfortable for all day wear for her, but they look really cute anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Wow!  I haven't posted in ages, but I had to log in to say how gorgeous these are.  My girls would love them.  Awesome job.

Dawn


----------



## aboveH20

ellenbenny said:


> For another big give: this was an add on after I had read Korissa's pre-trip thread and saw that Mom was looking for a cute girly backpack for little sister Kylee that would suit her needs for her feeding pump and allow for the tube on her right side.  I decided to try my hand at making something for her, and then I decided that she needed more than one to coordinate with the outfits she got/is getting for their trip.
> 
> I found this pattern online, and I am pretty happy with it.  Not sure if the straps will be comfortable for all day wear for her, but they look really cute anyway!



WOW!  WOW! WOW!


----------



## abfight

Everything posted lately looks amaing.  Sorry no quotes  
Ellenbenny do you mind if I ask where you fond the pattern for the backpacks?

Next.  Do any of you know of a good diaperbag pattern?   I have seen a few on YCMT but I would like to know if anyone has tried any of them, because I just cannot decide which one to try.

Thank for the help


----------



## MinnieVanMom

weluvdizne said:


> Been a crazy week.  Hope to catch up tomorrow.  In the meantime, here is a link to a site I found today.  You probably already know about it, but I just found it.  It's called sewing Mama's.  They have tons of free patterns that say they don't mind if you use them to sell things, and a lot of tutes for some common patterns on YCMT.
> http://www.sewingmamas.com/b/
> 
> If everyone already knows, sorry, but it's new to me.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great week!


I have not seen the link and thanks for posting it.  Hope your week calms down.



cogero said:


> I had a lot of fun making this skirt for DD. It went together really well and she really likes the styling. I may see if I can find a flower applique similar to the flowers on the skirt.


Ok, that looks so fun!  You are a super seamstress.



Dustykins said:


> Hi girls!   Mind if I join in?
> 
> I just joined the DIS a couple of days ago (planning our first trip to the World for my sister's wedding in Sept. 2012) and found this group.  You guys make such awesome things!    I've been sewing for just over a year so I'm no where near your level, but I love making cute things for my daughter (and to a lesser extent, my son (but I have a hard time finding stuff to make for him).
> 
> I just love everything I've seen in this thread - so adorable!
> 
> (and, strangely enough, I'm actually a member on sewingmamas - the site linked to a couple of posts up)


  Glad to have you join us.



ellenbenny said:


> Some of you have already seen these on the big give board or on facebook, so sorry for the repeat for those that have already seen these.
> 
> For another big give: this was an add on after I had read Korissa's pre-trip thread and saw that Mom was looking for a cute girly backpack for little sister Kylee that would suit her needs for her feeding pump and allow for the tube on her right side.  I decided to try my hand at making something for her, and then I decided that she needed more than one to coordinate with the outfits she got/is getting for their trip.
> 
> I found this pattern online, and I am pretty happy with it.  Not sure if the straps will be comfortable for all day wear for her, but they look really cute anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


They are beyond cuteness!  Was it hard to do?  How do you get an applique on a backpack?  I read you used a pattern, was it for the entire backpack?  Super!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

We are leaving late this afternoon because of the winter storm warning and it is a 4 hours trip to SLC with several remote areas.  

I washed the two shirts for Ian in HE wash machine.  But I was worried that the stabilizer would itch.  Today I am stitching up the sides of his black T with Buzz on it.  My machine broke and it took over an hour to get the last part, the red onto the shirt!!!!  

The house is cleaned, we are packed, I am getting a hair cut at 10:30.  I think I am ready for WDW.  

We have a compact car, a huge SN stroller bag, 2 large suitcases and a carry on.  I fear the back seat people are going to have a suitcase across their lap.


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

froggy33 said:


> Finished!  This has been have done for a while now!  I had the day to myself so I finished it up!  Now I jsut hope we have a trip to wear it on.  We MAY be going on a one day EPCOT trip in May, but it looks like it might fall through.  Oh well.  I'm happy with the dress either way!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Jessica



This is great! I love the modifications too! I may be asking you about that a little more. 

I just stopped in to catch up but I have like 15+ pages. I need to go shopping for groceries then I will be back. I finished digitizing Flynn to go with Rapunzel. I am working on a Dumbo right now. And then a new Jessie. I hope to be sewing outfits again next weekend. I may get a Suess patchwork twirl or 2 done this week though.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

T-ROX  read your pm please


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> so here she is modeling it, I notice it being a bit oversized when she sits (which right now is alot)
> We are not going until May 10, so she still has some time to grow- but you see how it's big in the shoulder area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not sure why diffused sunlight makes a photo blurry....always wondered that...



I think it looks adorable on her.  I like when clothes fit my kids a little big, because then they get more use out of them and when there's a little "swim" factor it makes them look smaller, which satisfies my ongoing quest to keep them little forever


----------



## NaeNae

ellenbenny said:


> Some of you have already seen these on the big give board or on facebook, so sorry for the repeat for those that have already seen these.
> 
> For another big give: this was an add on after I had read Korissa's pre-trip thread and saw that Mom was looking for a cute girly backpack for little sister Kylee that would suit her needs for her feeding pump and allow for the tube on her right side.  I decided to try my hand at making something for her, and then I decided that she needed more than one to coordinate with the outfits she got/is getting for their trip.
> 
> I found this pattern online, and I am pretty happy with it.  Not sure if the straps will be comfortable for all day wear for her, but they look really cute anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



I can't believe you made those!  I thought you had somehow appliqued onto ready made back packs.  They look like the ones you buy in the stores!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

ellenbenny said:


> Some of you have already seen these on the big give board or on facebook, so sorry for the repeat for those that have already seen these.
> 
> For another big give: this was an add on after I had read Korissa's pre-trip thread and saw that Mom was looking for a cute girly backpack for little sister Kylee that would suit her needs for her feeding pump and allow for the tube on her right side.  I decided to try my hand at making something for her, and then I decided that she needed more than one to coordinate with the outfits she got/is getting for their trip.
> 
> I found this pattern online, and I am pretty happy with it.  Not sure if the straps will be comfortable for all day wear for her, but they look really cute anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



WOW!!!!  You have such unbelievable talent and skill!  Those are absolutely amazing!


----------



## snubie

Nini - regarding the Rosetta bag: I made one for a fund raiser raffle.  The organizers needed a price for it due to tax issues.  I made the bag out of sis boom fabric so I told them the value was $40.  I think you need to take into account the price of the fabric as well as your time.

And Ellen, those backpacks are amazing.  They look fabulous.  I want one for me.


----------



## SarahJN

ellenbenny said:


> I found this pattern online, and I am pretty happy with it.  Not sure if the straps will be comfortable for all day wear for her, but they look really cute anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



These are amazingly cute!  My girls would flip out if they saw those!!!!!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

MinnieVanMom said:


> We are leaving late this afternoon because of the winter storm warning and it is a 4 hours trip to SLC with several remote areas.
> 
> I washed the two shirts for Ian in HE wash machine.  But I was worried that the stabilizer would itch.  Today I am stitching up the sides of his black T with Buzz on it.  My machine broke and it took over an hour to get the last part, the red onto the shirt!!!!
> 
> The house is cleaned, we are packed, I am getting a hair cut at 10:30.  I think I am ready for WDW.
> 
> We have a compact car, a huge SN stroller bag, 2 large suitcases and a carry on.  I fear the back seat people are going to have a suitcase across their lap.



Safe travels to you!  Enjoy your trip!  It was so nice of you to do those shirts for Ian while you were crunched for time planning your own trip!


cogero said:


> I had a lot of fun making this skirt for DD. It went together really well and she really likes the styling. I may see if I can find a flower applique similar to the flowers on the skirt.



That is very cute!  I may have to try that pattern for Alexa.  She is outgrowing some of the little girl stuff.


----------



## VBAndrea

cogero said:


> I had a lot of fun making this skirt for DD. It went together really well and she really likes the styling. I may see if I can find a flower applique similar to the flowers on the skirt.



Adorable!  I love your fabric choices.  I wish my dd would wear more skirts.  I can usually get her to do a twirl skirt with leggings, but that's about it.



Dustykins said:


> Hi girls!   Mind if I join in?
> 
> I just joined the DIS a couple of days ago (planning our first trip to the World for my sister's wedding in Sept. 2012) and found this group.  You guys make such awesome things!    I've been sewing for just over a year so I'm no where near your level, but I love making cute things for my daughter (and to a lesser extent, my son (but I have a hard time finding stuff to make for him).
> 
> I just love everything I've seen in this thread - so adorable!
> 
> (and, strangely enough, I'm actually a member on sewingmamas - the site linked to a couple of posts up)


Welcome!!!  I would love to see pics of some of the things you've made.  How old is your ds?  Mine only benefits from Bowling shirts and Easy Fit pajama pants, but he just turned 9.  A younger age might be easier.





ellenbenny said:


> Some of you have already seen these on the big give board or on facebook, so sorry for the repeat for those that have already seen these.
> 
> For another big give: this was an add on after I had read Korissa's pre-trip thread and saw that Mom was looking for a cute girly backpack for little sister Kylee that would suit her needs for her feeding pump and allow for the tube on her right side.  I decided to try my hand at making something for her, and then I decided that she needed more than one to coordinate with the outfits she got/is getting for their trip.
> 
> I found this pattern online, and I am pretty happy with it.  Not sure if the straps will be comfortable for all day wear for her, but they look really cute anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



The amazing and most talented EllenBenny strikes again! 
Those look very complex to make.  I'm always so impressed with your skills.

I have spent the morning putting together my new sewing table.  I will probably spend the rest of my life trying to arrange it to make it work in my laundry room.  It's a bit more complex than it looked from the pictures.  I will also spend the rest of the month picking up little styrofoam pieces that are all over from the packing material.  They are clinging to me, the carpet, the stairs -- basically everywhere!  I can't wait to start sewing on it.  Off to attach the handles and then I am done (well, except the top is wobbly but I need dh here to fix that).


----------



## teresajoy

VBAndrea said:


> Commented on the Big Give site, but what an adorable pic.  We call them suckers.  I agree with Teresa that lollipops are the big, flat round things.  But according to Wikpedia they are all one in the same.
> 
> 
> 
> So very precious!  Did Lydia pick out the fabric?  Is there a little rose at the back of the ribbon tie (hard to see with the blur)?  I love the ankle socks too.  I adore ankle socks with dresses.  She looks beautiful


It's funny, it never ocured to me that everyone didn't call them suckers! 

I've had the fabric for quite awhile, but Lydia did pick it out from my stash! There isn't a rose on the back, but that would be a cute idea! I love little ankle socks too! And, since she hates tights, it works out well for us! 



1308Miles said:


> Oh, goodness. How precious is that?  I'm also totally jealous that you have no snow on the ground...how is that possible in Michigan? We are down to about 1.5 feet - we've had a few days in the 60s so we've had 2.5 feet melt already.
> s!
> 
> We leave on Friday ...SO excited. I've been busy this weekend playing around with the Portrait Peasant pattern (which currently is 15% off - yay!) Have a peek:



This was a freak of nature kind of day! Did you see the Drizella dress I posted on Monday? There was about 2 feet of snow (although a lot had already melted). On Wednesday, almost all of the snow had melted! That lasted for a few days, and then we got hit again. We are completely snow and ice covered once again. And, I just heard we  might get 4 more inches overnight. I'm so ready for spring! 

I love everything you made!!! We have a new give coming up pretty soon that you might want to check out! 





WyomingMomof6 said:


> I love all the stuff that has been posted lately!
> 
> Here's my latest project.  Connor is having a pirate-themed birthday so I totally CASED this outfit from T-ROX.  I did ask her if it was ok beforehand, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Sooo cute!!! 



RMAMom said:


> Lovely! They grow up much to fast don't they.



Yes, they do! It seems like she was just a tiny baby the other day.  It doesn't help that she is so tall! She's only 8, but she  is almost as tall as my 12 (almost 13) year old!



1308Miles said:


> I have a quick question and I'm hoping that someone could help...
> 
> My BFF since childhood was diagnosed with breast cancer last Monday (we're only 35...so scary.) I am absolutely devastated, obviously, but she is an amazingly brave woman who is taking this all in stride.
> 
> Her oncologist is being extremely aggressive with treatment and is starting her on chemotherapy tomorrow. She was told she will lose all of her hair within 2 weeks. She has the most beautiful long brown curly hair...and just had it all chopped off this afternoon.
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to make her some headscarves for when her hair begins to fall out. Does anyone have a pattern they can recommend? I wanted to try to make some and send them before I leave on Friday.
> 
> Thanks a million, D'Boutiquers.



I'm so sorry for your friend. 



tricia said:


> Well, sewing has been slow here lately.  We've been busy with Hockey and other things, but I did get a spring jacket sewn up for Tyler before our ski trip.  It is the Silverlake pattern from the Sewing clothes Kids Love book, and he designed it himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



WOW!!!! AMAZING!!!!!!!! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> I am still working on getting a few things together for little warrior Ian.


I love it April!!! Have a great trip! 



NaeNae said:


> I've been through this.  She will start loosing her hair at day 16.  It will start with it just coming out when you run your hands or brush through it.  When I was loosing mine it actually hurt.  It reminded me of when I would leave my hair up in a pony tail for too long (when I was a teenager-lol).  I finally had my daughter just shave it all off.  She may or may not want scarves.  I didn't like wearing them, I just went bald except when I went outside and then I wore a stocking cap (it was winter).  I had a fellow survivor in my Sunday School class tell me "being bald is empowering!".  I decided to take that attitude.  I felt like I got just as many stares when I wore something as I did when I was bald.  My daughters friend wears baseball caps, it's all a matter of preference.  Good luck to her.  My doctors were very aggressive too.  I had a mastectomy 5 days after I found out I had cancer and then 6 months of chemo a month later.  My husband was deployed to Kuwait while all of this was happening, although red cross did fly him home for my surgery.  My wonderful DD went to all of my chemos with me.  If you have any questions or want or need to talk just pm me.









Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Teresa, this is so sweet and as always you did a nice job, I like the length, kind of retroish. Very cute and she looks delighted with it!



Thank you, I thought it looked  retro too! 


dianemom2 said:


> I am a breast cancer survivor.  I found out at 37 years old and started treatment almost right away.  I had all my chemo before surgery.  It is pretty typical for them to do that with younger women.  I don't know if your friend is going to do dose dense chemo (also more common with younger women) but if she does, she'll be very tired by the 3rd or 4th treatment.  Frankly, she'll appreciate having a dinner made for her from time to time more than anything else.
> 
> I agree that her hair will start falling out after about 2 weeks.  It is empowering to shave it.  It was winter when I went through chemo so if I didn't wear a hat, I was very cold.  I wore something called a chemo cap.  It was a stocking cap type hat that was very soft and comfortable.  It was made out of lightweight stretchy cotton knit.  People gave me scarves but I couldn't get the knack of tying them attractively.  Other people gave me some hats but baseball caps left too much of my head exposed and cold.  Other hats were heavy materiel and were too warm when I was indoors.
> 
> Here is a link to a pattern that looks a lot like what I preferred to wear:
> 
> http://www.headhuggers.org/patterns/spatt01.htm
> 
> By the way, I have been healthy for over 5 years now.  I am sure your friend will be fine but the months ahead will be long and not particularly easy. Your friend needs to keep up her positive attitude.  It really, really helps.


Thank you for the link. And    for you too! 



EEs*Mommy said:


> I have not gotten much worth posting done lately. I did figure out a very important thing there is a HUGE difference between Heat and Bond lite and the Heat and Bond they carry at my walmart! I have been using the heavy stuff and it gums up the needle. Tried the other the other day and WOW so much easier!
> These are the little boys Crystal Palace shirts. I needed to take some pictures of them so I decided to pull these out and kill two birds with one stone



Wow!  These are so cute! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> so here she is modeling it, I notice it being a bit oversized when she sits (which right now is alot)
> We are not going until May 10, so she still has some time to grow- but you see how it's big in the shoulder area.



What a little cutie pie!!!! I would keep the dress for her, it looks cute!!!



Granna4679 said:


>



I've never seen a gymnastics  dress!!! I love it! 



weluvdizne said:


> Been a crazy week.  Hope to catch up tomorrow.  In the meantime, here is a link to a site I found today.  You probably already know about it, but I just found it.  It's called sewing Mama's.  They have tons of free patterns that say they don't mind if you use them to sell things, and a lot of tutes for some common patterns on YCMT.
> http://www.sewingmamas.com/b/
> 
> If everyone already knows, sorry, but it's new to me.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great week!



I love that site! Thanks for posting it! 



cogero said:


> I had a lot of fun making this skirt for DD. It went together really well and she really likes the styling. I may see if I can find a flower applique similar to the flowers on the skirt.



This turned out really cute!!! I love the fabrics. 


Dustykins said:


> Hi girls!   Mind if I join in?
> 
> I just joined the DIS a couple of days ago (planning our first trip to the World for my sister's wedding in Sept. 2012) and found this group.  You guys make such awesome things!    I've been sewing for just over a year so I'm no where near your level, but I love making cute things for my daughter (and to a lesser extent, my son (but I have a hard time finding stuff to make for him).
> 
> I just love everything I've seen in this thread - so adorable!
> 
> (and, strangely enough, I'm actually a member on sewingmamas - the site linked to a couple of posts up)



Hello! So nice of you to join us! I see you joined the Big Give too! Yay! 



ellenbenny said:


> Some of you have already seen these on the big give board or on facebook, so sorry for the repeat for those that have already seen these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



These are amazing Ellen!!!

I got the fabric yesterday, thank you!


----------



## billwendy

Dustykins said:


> Hi girls!   Mind if I join in?
> 
> I just joined the DIS a couple of days ago (planning our first trip to the World for my sister's wedding in Sept. 2012) and found this group.  You guys make such awesome things!    I've been sewing for just over a year so I'm no where near your level, but I love making cute things for my daughter (and to a lesser extent, my son (but I have a hard time finding stuff to make for him).
> 
> I just love everything I've seen in this thread - so adorable!
> 
> (and, strangely enough, I'm actually a member on sewingmamas - the site linked to a couple of posts up)



WELCOME!!! Join in the fun -cant wait to see some pictures of your creations!




ellenbenny said:


> Some of you have already seen these on the big give board or on facebook, so sorry for the repeat for those that have already seen these.
> 
> For another big give: this was an add on after I had read Korissa's pre-trip thread and saw that Mom was looking for a cute girly backpack for little sister Kylee that would suit her needs for her feeding pump and allow for the tube on her right side.  I decided to try my hand at making something for her, and then I decided that she needed more than one to coordinate with the outfits she got/is getting for their trip.
> 
> I found this pattern online, and I am pretty happy with it.  Not sure if the straps will be comfortable for all day wear for her, but they look really cute anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



These just look so professional!!! I hope they are comfie for her - I bet they will be!! I bet alot of parents with kids who need to wear their feeding pump would be thrilled with these - you should see what a few of our parents try to wrangle up - its so hard sometimes!!!



MinnieVanMom said:


> We are leaving late this afternoon because of the winter storm warning and it is a 4 hours trip to SLC with several remote areas.
> 
> I washed the two shirts for Ian in HE wash machine.  But I was worried that the stabilizer would itch.  Today I am stitching up the sides of his black T with Buzz on it.  My machine broke and it took over an hour to get the last part, the red onto the shirt!!!!
> 
> The house is cleaned, we are packed, I am getting a hair cut at 10:30.  I think I am ready for WDW.
> 
> We have a compact car, a huge SN stroller bag, 2 large suitcases and a carry on.  I fear the back seat people are going to have a suitcase across their lap.



Have FUN APRIL!!!!!!!!

Oh -and by the way - NEW BIG GIVE COMING SOON!!!! A little boy who is a FIGHTER and his wonderful Mama who gave part of herself to him......cute siblings - wait till you meet them (although I think some of you follow them already!!!!)


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Sorry to double post for those of you that have already seen this on FB, but I'm pretty happy with how Annabella's princess dress came out and I want to show it off...

The front (btw, it's so hard deciding which princesses to put on the front and which should go on the back!)






The back, I'm thinking a sash wasn't a good idea since it takes away from the princesses on the back. 






See, poor Cindy gets completely covered up!






I didn't do the hem yet, since our trip is a ways off yet...I'm thinking of doing a cuffed hem with more of the teal floral fabric.

And here's a screen shot of Annabella's portrait session at JCP in her Valentine's dress, I can't wait to get these back! She was so good, it was hard to not buy every single picture!


----------



## kstgelais4

ellenbenny said:


> Some of you have already seen these on the big give board or on facebook, so sorry for the repeat for those that have already seen these.
> 
> For another big give: this was an add on after I had read Korissa's pre-trip thread and saw that Mom was looking for a cute girly backpack for little sister Kylee that would suit her needs for her feeding pump and allow for the tube on her right side.  I decided to try my hand at making something for her, and then I decided that she needed more than one to coordinate with the outfits she got/is getting for their trip.
> 
> I found this pattern online, and I am pretty happy with it.  Not sure if the straps will be comfortable for all day wear for her, but they look really cute anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Awesome! Would you mind sharing the pattern you used?


----------



## Granna4679

ellenbenny said:


> Very cute!!





VBAndrea said:


> Love it!  I think you will have a very happy customer on your hands



Thank you both....and she was very happy with the dress!



MinnieVanMom said:


> How bad do I want to finish the shirt for warrior Ian?  Bad enough to take my machine apart to get it done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing with parts off but stitching out and nearly finished.



Wow...you scare me!  I could never do that.  Well, I could probably take it apart but I would FOR SURE never get it back together!  Safe travels!



tmh0206 said:


> THAT is really cute! you are going to have one happy little girl!  but then again your stuff always turns out super cute!





WyomingMomof6 said:


> That is awesome!
> .



Thank you!  It was a little bit of a challenge to find the right fabrics.  She asked for her gymnastics team colors but it came together well.



miprender said:


> That is so cute.



Thank you.



weluvdizne said:


> Been a crazy week.  Hope to catch up tomorrow.  In the meantime, here is a link to a site I found today.  You probably already know about it, but I just found it.  It's called sewing Mama's.  They have tons of free patterns that say they don't mind if you use them to sell things, and a lot of tutes for some common patterns on YCMT.
> http://www.sewingmamas.com/b/
> 
> If everyone already knows, sorry, but it's new to me.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great week!



Thanks for the link...I had never heard about it either.



cogero said:


> I had a lot of fun making this skirt for DD. It went together really well and she really likes the styling. I may see if I can find a flower applique similar to the flowers on the skirt.



Really cute skirt.



EEs*Mommy said:


> Thank you  We feel very blessed to have the family we do. Love the gymnastics set amazing!



Thank you.



NiniMorris said:


> OK...we all know I am the queen of strange questions...so here goes.
> 
> Has anyone here made the Rosetta bag to sell?
> 
> I am always intimidated by pricing.  I've made this bag 3 or 4 times, it goes together fast, and I have a request to make one for a birthday present for a little girl going to Disney in a few weeks.  My DIL is busy and doesn't have time to make it herself, so she is going to pay me to make it.
> 
> I've looked on Etsy and can't find anyone that is making that bag for sale.  (that is where I usually get my pricing inspiration) I always feel I am either selling my self short or over pricing!  LOL
> 
> I understand if you don't want to answer me directly, so a PM is ok...I am just wondering.  I actually gave my DIL a price and she jumped on it...
> 
> 
> So...if you don't mind...that is my stupid question of the hour!
> 
> 
> By the way...lots of nice stuff on here lately.  I've really got to get started...only 211 more days until our trip!
> 
> Nini



Nini - I wouldn't sell it for less than $30...I would say somewhere between $30-35 depending on the fabric you use.



ellenbenny said:


> Some of you have already seen these on the big give board or on facebook, so sorry for the repeat for those that have already seen these.
> 
> For another big give: this was an add on after I had read Korissa's pre-trip thread and saw that Mom was looking for a cute girly backpack for little sister Kylee that would suit her needs for her feeding pump and allow for the tube on her right side.  I decided to try my hand at making something for her, and then I decided that she needed more than one to coordinate with the outfits she got/is getting for their trip.
> 
> I found this pattern online, and I am pretty happy with it.  Not sure if the straps will be comfortable for all day wear for her, but they look really cute anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Ellen, I commented on the BG board, but I just have to say again how adorable these are.  Was the piping hard to put in it?  It seems to have a lot of it.  I am not a big fan of putting in zippers, so just the sheer thought makes me scared of this.  You did a super job.



VBAndrea said:


> The amazing and most talented EllenBenny strikes again!
> Those look very complex to make.  I'm always so impressed with your skills.
> 
> I have spent the morning putting together my new sewing table.  I will probably spend the rest of my life trying to arrange it to make it work in my laundry room.  It's a bit more complex than it looked from the pictures.  I will also spend the rest of the month picking up little styrofoam pieces that are all over from the packing material.  They are clinging to me, the carpet, the stairs -- basically everywhere!  I can't wait to start sewing on it.  Off to attach the handles and then I am done (well, except the top is wobbly but I need dh here to fix that).



HaHa! Everytime you mention that you sew in your laundry room...I have to stop and realize yours is probably a little bit bigger than mine. I can only picture mine   It is about 5 ft x 8 ft and has 2 doors and a washer/dryer set in it.  I would have to sew on top of the dryer if I were doing this.  



teresajoy said:


> I've never seen a gymnastics  dress!!! I love it!



Thank you Teresa.  And I hope you see spring really soon...I know all of you up north are just ready for winter to be over!



Diz-Mommy said:


> Sorry to double post for those of you that have already seen this on FB, but I'm pretty happy with how Annabella's princess dress came out and I want to show it off...
> 
> The front (btw, it's so hard deciding which princesses to put on the front and which should go on the back!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back, I'm thinking a sash wasn't a good idea since it takes away from the princesses on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a screen shot of Annabella's portrait session at JCP in her Valentine's dress, I can't wait to get these back! She was so good, it was hard to not buy every single picture!



Oh my....that dress is adoroable!  Where did you find those appliques?  Were they already in the oval frames or did you overlap appliques?

Annabella is just absolutely the cutest thing ever!  I love this picture!  How sweet!


----------



## WDWAtLast

Need Serger Advice, Please!!

My old serger died, and I get to buy a new one with income tax refund! But I still have a budget of about $250-$300.  I had planned to get the Brother 1034d from Amazon ($220) but stopped by the Sewing store and they have a Janome 7034d Magnolia for $299.  I know the Brother would be super easy to use, but would have no support if there is a problem, other than returning it.  It does have a free arm, where the Janome does not.  I would get a free "how to" class with the Janome, plus could take it in to be serviced if it needed it.  Opinions????


----------



## Diz-Mommy

I vote for the Janome, because I love mine and I always think buying locally for the support is the best choice.  My Janome is my first serger, and it's been amazingly user friendly for me, a person who didn't know the first thing about sergers!  I literally had it sitting on my sewing desk for two weeks before I worked up the courage to touch it   Now I have no clue as to why I did that!


----------



## Ericandjenng

Hi Everyone!

My name is Jennifer but most of the time I go by Jenn although I actually answer to almost anything...just ask some of my co-workers--one calls me Julie and one used to call me Cheryl..  Someone (I won't mention any names, Wendy) encouraged me to come join your group.  And now that I have more time to sew and create things, I can't wait to see what everyone is working on.  I will post pictures soon of some more recent things but here is a pic of the quilted autograph hanging I did for my BFF who is also a fellow DISer.










This is an upclose of the stitching.  I machine crazy-quilted mickey heads into the stitching.

Hope Everyone has a GREAT rest of the week!


----------



## froggy33

Diz-Mommy said:


> Sorry to double post for those of you that have already seen this on FB, but I'm pretty happy with how Annabella's princess dress came out and I want to show it off...
> 
> The front (btw, it's so hard deciding which princesses to put on the front and which should go on the back!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a screen shot of Annabella's portrait session at JCP in her Valentine's dress, I can't wait to get these back! She was so good, it was hard to not buy every single picture!



SOOOO cute.  LOVE both the dresses.  And I second what someone said about the appliques, those are really nice!!



Ericandjenng said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> My name is Jennifer but most of the time I go by Jenn although I actually answer to almost anything...just ask some of my co-workers--one calls me Julie and one used to call me Cheryl..  Someone (I won't mention any names, Wendy) encouraged me to come join your group.  And now that I have more time to sew and create things, I can't wait to see what everyone is working on.  I will post pictures soon of some more recent things but here is a pic of the quilted autograph hanging I did for my BFF who is also a fellow DISer.



WELCOME!

This is a great quilt!!  I have all my autographs saved from when we went  Who knows if they'll ever make it into a quilt!  I know I couldn't do the awesome mickey quilting.


----------



## billwendy

Ericandjenng said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> My name is Jennifer but most of the time I go by Jenn although I actually answer to almost anything...just ask some of my co-workers--one calls me Julie and one used to call me Cheryl..  Someone (I won't mention any names, Wendy) encouraged me to come join your group.  And now that I have more time to sew and create things, I can't wait to see what everyone is working on.  I will post pictures soon of some more recent things but here is a pic of the quilted autograph hanging I did for my BFF who is also a fellow DISer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an upclose of the stitching.  I machine crazy-quilted mickey heads into the stitching.
> 
> Hope Everyone has a GREAT rest of the week!



YAY JENN!!!! So glad you made it over!!! You will fit right in around here!!! Jenn has also offered to help out on Kade's Big Give!!! She has to show you guys the Mary Poppins outfit she made for an adult!!! It won a prize on the Disney Cruise!!!

NEW BIG GIVE ALERT!!!

Come and meet Kaleb!!! He is truely a brave little boy. He has an autoimmune disease which attacked his Kidneys - so he had to have a transplant - his donor was his mom!!! Our Kaleb had a rough time of it with dialysis and blood draws and all that kind of medical stuff - poor little guy. He is doing well now so lets send him off on a GREAT TRIP!!!!!!
Come and check in on his PTR - his mom is just lovely to chat with!!
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2499297

Sign up for his Big Give Here!!(who will be first this time?)
http://disbiggive.proboards.com/index.cgi

Here is our little warrior - 





Thank you so much everyone!!!

Oh - PS - his little sister LOVES all the Princesses and they are going to CRT and CP!!!!!!!! Lets make her feel like a princess too!!!!


----------



## miprender

weluvdizne said:


> Been a crazy week.  Hope to catch up tomorrow.  In the meantime, here is a link to a site I found today.  You probably already know about it, but I just found it.  It's called sewing Mama's.  They have tons of free patterns that say they don't mind if you use them to sell things, and a lot of tutes for some common patterns on YCMT.
> http://www.sewingmamas.com/b/
> 
> If everyone already knows, sorry, but it's new to me.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great week!



Thanks for the link... I love FREE patterns



cogero said:


> I had a lot of fun making this skirt for DD. It went together really well and she really likes the styling. I may see if I can find a flower applique similar to the flowers on the skirt.


That came out really cute!



Dustykins said:


> Hi girls!   Mind if I join in?
> 
> I just joined the DIS a couple of days ago (planning our first trip to the World for my sister's wedding in Sept. 2012) and found this group.  You guys make such awesome things!    I've been sewing for just over a year so I'm no where near your level, but I love making cute things for my daughter (and to a lesser extent, my son (but I have a hard time finding stuff to make for him).
> 
> I just love everything I've seen in this thread - so adorable!
> 
> (and, strangely enough, I'm actually a member on sewingmamas - the site linked to a couple of posts up)



 I have only been sewing for less than a year. Can't wait to see all your creations.



ellenbenny said:


> Some of you have already seen these on the big give board or on facebook, so sorry for the repeat for those that have already seen these.
> 
> For another big give: this was an add on after I had read Korissa's pre-trip thread and saw that Mom was looking for a cute girly backpack for little sister Kylee that would suit her needs for her feeding pump and allow for the tube on her right side.  I decided to try my hand at making something for her, and then I decided that she needed more than one to coordinate with the outfits she got/is getting for their trip.
> 
> I found this pattern online, and I am pretty happy with it.  Not sure if the straps will be comfortable for all day wear for her, but they look really cute anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Ellen I saw those on Karissa's thread. Those backpacks are just amazing.



Diz-Mommy said:


> Sorry to double post for those of you that have already seen this on FB, but I'm pretty happy with how Annabella's princess dress came out and I want to show it off...
> 
> The front (btw, it's so hard deciding which princesses to put on the front and which should go on the back!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back, I'm thinking a sash wasn't a good idea since it takes away from the princesses on the back.



Love the princess dress. 



Ericandjenng said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> My name is Jennifer but most of the time I go by Jenn although I actually answer to almost anything...just ask some of my co-workers--one calls me Julie and one used to call me Cheryl..  Someone (I won't mention any names, Wendy) encouraged me to come join your group.  And now that I have more time to sew and create things, I can't wait to see what everyone is working on.  I will post pictures soon of some more recent things but here is a pic of the quilted autograph hanging I did for my BFF who is also a fellow DISer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an upclose of the stitching.  I machine crazy-quilted mickey heads into the stitching.
> 
> Hope Everyone has a GREAT rest of the week!


Love the quilt. Some day I want to make an autograph quilt, but I will have to learn to quilt first



billwendy said:


> YAY JENN!!!! So glad you made it over!!! You will fit right in around here!!! Jenn has also offered to help out on Kade's Big Give!!! She has to show you guys the Mary Poppins outfit she made for an adult!!! It won a prize on the Disney Cruise!!!
> 
> NEW BIG GIVE ALERT!!!
> 
> Come and meet Kaleb!!! He is truely a brave little boy. He has an autoimmune disease which attacked his Kidneys - so he had to have a transplant - his donor was his mom!!! Our Kaleb had a rough time of it with dialysis and blood draws and all that kind of medical stuff - poor little guy. He is doing well now so lets send him off on a GREAT TRIP!!!!!!
> Come and check in on his PTR - his mom is just lovely to chat with!!
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2499297
> 
> Sign up for his Big Give Here!!(who will be first this time?)
> http://disbiggive.proboards.com/index.cgi
> 
> Here is our little warrior -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much everyone!!!
> 
> Oh - PS - his little sister LOVES all the Princesses and they are going to CRT and CP!!!!!!!! Lets make her feel like a princess too!!!!



I was first.. Just signed up.


----------



## billwendy

miprender said:


> I was first.. Just signed up.



 Thanks so much!!!!

Chiara was 2nd!!! WOO HOO!!!


----------



## ellenbenny

abfight said:


> Ellenbenny do you mind if I ask where you fond the pattern for the backpacks?



Thanks everyone for all the nice comments on the backpacks!!

I really love how they came out, but I have to now admit to you all that Kris (Kylee's Mom) contacted me today and said that one of the straps came off where it was sewn in!  And that was in the area that I modified how it was made, so my fault really.  I feel so badly, I offered to fix them and reinforce the stitching on all 3 of them just in case, so she is sending them back.  SO anyway I am not without my mistakes and problems!!

As far as the pattern, it is from here:  http://www.made-by-rae.com/2009/03/finally-here-toddler-backpack-pattern.html



teresajoy said:


> These are amazing Ellen!!!
> 
> I got the fabric yesterday, thank you!



Glad you got the fabric, will it work for what you needed?



Diz-Mommy said:


> Sorry to double post for those of you that have already seen this on FB, but I'm pretty happy with how Annabella's princess dress came out and I want to show it off...
> 
> The front (btw, it's so hard deciding which princesses to put on the front and which should go on the back!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back, I'm thinking a sash wasn't a good idea since it takes away from the princesses on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, poor Cindy gets completely covered up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't do the hem yet, since our trip is a ways off yet...I'm thinking of doing a cuffed hem with more of the teal floral fabric.
> 
> And here's a screen shot of Annabella's portrait session at JCP in her Valentine's dress, I can't wait to get these back! She was so good, it was hard to not buy every single picture!



I absolutely love the princess dress, and the v-day portrait is just precious!!

Would you mind sharing where you got the fabrics for the princess dress?  I am planning to make coordinating dresses for 3 little girls for Lhea's big give, and those fabrics would be perfect for what I have in mind.



Ericandjenng said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> My name is Jennifer but most of the time I go by Jenn although I actually answer to almost anything...just ask some of my co-workers--one calls me Julie and one used to call me Cheryl..  Someone (I won't mention any names, Wendy) encouraged me to come join your group.  And now that I have more time to sew and create things, I can't wait to see what everyone is working on.  I will post pictures soon of some more recent things but here is a pic of the quilted autograph hanging I did for my BFF who is also a fellow DISer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an upclose of the stitching.  I machine crazy-quilted mickey heads into the stitching.
> 
> Hope Everyone has a GREAT rest of the week!



Love the autograph quilt, that will have to go on my list of a million things I would like to do some day, but will probably never have time for.


----------



## dianemom2

This is what I have worked on this week.  I made reversible super hero/princess capes.   I did 2 of the Superman/Batman capes and 2 of the princess/Super Girl capes.  One set is for my little niece and nephew for their birthdays next month.  The other set is for a cousins 2 little ones who are coming in from out of town to visit tomorrow.  After I was all done with both sets, my younger daughter informed me that I did the Superman design wrong and that it shouldn't be black.  It should be blue.  Oh well!!!!

I hope they all like them.  In addition to these capes, I also sewed a ton of badges on my older daughter's Girl Scout vest, a chore which I hate!  And I did 2 couple of appliqued t-shirts.


----------



## heatherskiba

I third about the princess appliques!!! I LOVE them!!!! Haven't seen them anywhere, and I swear I have looked at every site!


----------



## Adi12982

froggy33 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 1.  I have the Brother PE770 that so many on here have.  I got mine off of HSN with the 4 payments.  I have had really no problems at all.  These designs are all 5x7.  My daughter is only 2.5, so 5x7 still looks huge on her clothes.
> 
> 2.  These are all my designs.  I actually made this because I needed to test out the designs anyway and didn't want to waste material/time.
> 
> Jessica



You did a great job!  Will you be selling those??  

Does the machine have bigger hoops???  Mine does ALMOST 5x7, not quite,  but those look so big and huge!


----------



## Adi12982

billwendy said:


> Pick me!!!!!
> .


I'd love you as a moving buddy - a post on my wall on FB would be amazing - and I would be VERY thankful!




Diz-Mommy said:


> The back, I'm thinking a sash wasn't a good idea since it takes away from the princesses on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a screen shot of Annabella's portrait session at JCP in her Valentine's dress, I can't wait to get these back! She was so good, it was hard to not buy every single picture!



This is AMAZING - did you do those by hand?  or did you digitize them?  Or buy them?  I WANT those applique's!

The Valentine's outfit is incredibly beautiful as well!


----------



## cogero

Diz-Mommy said:


> Sorry to double post for those of you that have already seen this on FB, but I'm pretty happy with how Annabella's princess dress came out and I want to show it off...
> 
> The front (btw, it's so hard deciding which princesses to put on the front and which should go on the back!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back, I'm thinking a sash wasn't a good idea since it takes away from the princesses on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, poor Cindy gets completely covered up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't do the hem yet, since our trip is a ways off yet...I'm thinking of doing a cuffed hem with more of the teal floral fabric.
> 
> And here's a screen shot of Annabella's portrait session at JCP in her Valentine's dress, I can't wait to get these back! She was so good, it was hard to not buy every single picture!



that dress is just gorgeous. So very pretty



Ericandjenng said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> My name is Jennifer but most of the time I go by Jenn although I actually answer to almost anything...just ask some of my co-workers--one calls me Julie and one used to call me Cheryl..  Someone (I won't mention any names, Wendy) encouraged me to come join your group.  And now that I have more time to sew and create things, I can't wait to see what everyone is working on.  I will post pictures soon of some more recent things but here is a pic of the quilted autograph hanging I did for my BFF who is also a fellow DISer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an upclose of the stitching.  I machine crazy-quilted mickey heads into the stitching.
> 
> Hope Everyone has a GREAT rest of the week!



Totally love the quilt


----------



## Dustykins

I can't post pictures yet, so I can't quote pictures, either!  I love those backpacks!  The princess dress and Valentine's dress (and the baby in it!) are adorable.  That quilt is awesome, especially the quilting - I have a quilt top all put together but it's been waiting for months for me to actually quilt it, maybe by next winter!

You guys are fast!!  I've been running around like a chicken with my head cut off today getting the last bits of stuff done for DS' birthday party on Saturday (he's 6 today!) before the snow hits tonight - oh and going out with the family for his birthday dinner (silly boy picked Taco Bell with McDonald's pies for dessert  )


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Dustykins said:


> I can't post pictures yet, so I can't quote pictures, either!  I love those backpacks!  The princess dress and Valentine's dress (and the baby in it!) are adorable.  That quilt is awesome, especially the quilting - I have a quilt top all put together but it's been waiting for months for me to actually quilt it, maybe by next winter!
> 
> You guys are fast!!  I've been running around like a chicken with my head cut off today getting the last bits of stuff done for DS' birthday party on Saturday (he's 6 today!) before the snow hits tonight - oh and going out with the family for his birthday dinner (silly boy picked Taco Bell with McDonald's pies for dessert  )



Happy BD to your DS!

You need to make several more posts to get to the magic number of 10 so you can share pics with us!  So, introduce yourself with 5 more random facts we should know about you!  That will get your count up to the magic number.


----------



## PurpleEars

EEs*Mommy said:


> I have not gotten much worth posting done lately. I did figure out a very important thing there is a HUGE difference between Heat and Bond lite and the Heat and Bond they carry at my walmart! I have been using the heavy stuff and it gums up the needle. Tried the other the other day and WOW so much easier!
> These are the little boys Crystal Palace shirts. I needed to take some pictures of them so I decided to pull these out and kill two birds with one stone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyler's Pooh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson's Tigger.
> We got home to late to get pictures of Noah maybe I will get to that tomorrow



Those two shirts came out great!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> so here she is modeling it, I notice it being a bit oversized when she sits (which right now is alot)
> We are not going until May 10, so she still has some time to grow- but you see how it's big in the shoulder area.



I would keep it for her since she has a few months of growth between now and then. You can always put a cute top under it if it is still too big.



Granna4679 said:


> I have been working on a customer order.  She requested "something gymnastics" so here is what I came up with.  You can't really tell in the pictures but the gray has some sparkle in it.



This dress looks amazing!



MinnieVanMom said:


> How bad do I want to finish the shirt for warrior Ian?  Bad enough to take my machine apart to get it done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing with parts off but stitching out and nearly finished.



I don't think I would have the courage to take my machine apart!



cogero said:


> I had a lot of fun making this skirt for DD. It went together really well and she really likes the styling. I may see if I can find a flower applique similar to the flowers on the skirt.



It looks beautiful.



Dustykins said:


> Hi girls!   Mind if I join in?
> 
> I just joined the DIS a couple of days ago (planning our first trip to the World for my sister's wedding in Sept. 2012) and found this group.  You guys make such awesome things!    I've been sewing for just over a year so I'm no where near your level, but I love making cute things for my daughter (and to a lesser extent, my son (but I have a hard time finding stuff to make for him).
> 
> I just love everything I've seen in this thread - so adorable!
> 
> (and, strangely enough, I'm actually a member on sewingmamas - the site linked to a couple of posts up)



I just want to say welcome!



ellenbenny said:


> Some of you have already seen these on the big give board or on facebook, so sorry for the repeat for those that have already seen these.
> 
> For another big give: this was an add on after I had read Korissa's pre-trip thread and saw that Mom was looking for a cute girly backpack for little sister Kylee that would suit her needs for her feeding pump and allow for the tube on her right side.  I decided to try my hand at making something for her, and then I decided that she needed more than one to coordinate with the outfits she got/is getting for their trip.
> 
> I found this pattern online, and I am pretty happy with it.  Not sure if the straps will be comfortable for all day wear for her, but they look really cute anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



The backpacks look amazing! Thank you so much for sharing your talents with this family!



Diz-Mommy said:


> Sorry to double post for those of you that have already seen this on FB, but I'm pretty happy with how Annabella's princess dress came out and I want to show it off...
> 
> The front (btw, it's so hard deciding which princesses to put on the front and which should go on the back!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a screen shot of Annabella's portrait session at JCP in her Valentine's dress, I can't wait to get these back! She was so good, it was hard to not buy every single picture!



Beautiful princess dress and a cute Valentine's picture!



Ericandjenng said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> My name is Jennifer but most of the time I go by Jenn although I actually answer to almost anything...just ask some of my co-workers--one calls me Julie and one used to call me Cheryl..  Someone (I won't mention any names, Wendy) encouraged me to come join your group.  And now that I have more time to sew and create things, I can't wait to see what everyone is working on.  I will post pictures soon of some more recent things but here is a pic of the quilted autograph hanging I did for my BFF who is also a fellow DISer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an upclose of the stitching.  I machine crazy-quilted mickey heads into the stitching.
> 
> Hope Everyone has a GREAT rest of the week!



That is an awesome quilt. I like how you added the Mickey heads in the quilting.



dianemom2 said:


> This is what I have worked on this week.  I made reversible super hero/princess capes.   I did 2 of the Superman/Batman capes and 2 of the princess/Super Girl capes.  One set is for my little niece and nephew for their birthdays next month.  The other set is for a cousins 2 little ones who are coming in from out of town to visit tomorrow.  After I was all done with both sets, my younger daughter informed me that I did the Superman design wrong and that it shouldn't be black.  It should be blue.  Oh well!!!!
> 
> I hope they all like them.  In addition to these capes, I also sewed a ton of badges on my older daughter's Girl Scout vest, a chore which I hate!  And I did 2 couple of appliqued t-shirts.



Good job on the capes!


----------



## mommy2mrb

billwendy said:


> NEW BIG GIVE ALERT!!!
> 
> Come and meet Kaleb!!! He is truely a brave little boy. He has an autoimmune disease which attacked his Kidneys - so he had to have a transplant - his donor was his mom!!! Our Kaleb had a rough time of it with dialysis and blood draws and all that kind of medical stuff - poor little guy. He is doing well now so lets send him off on a GREAT TRIP!!!!!!
> Come and check in on his PTR - his mom is just lovely to chat with!!
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2499297
> 
> Sign up for his Big Give Here!!(who will be first this time?)
> http://disbiggive.proboards.com/index.cgi
> 
> Here is our little warrior -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much everyone!!!
> 
> Oh - PS - his little sister LOVES all the Princesses and they are going to CRT and CP!!!!!!!! Lets make her feel like a princess too!!!!



such a little cutie!!!
signed up, finished up and will mail them tomorrow!!


----------



## PurpleEars

I have a couple of sewing projects to share now that more Big Give packages have arrived at their destinations.

First, we have Minnie skirts and aprons. The aprons are intended for baking at home since they like baking! I put the initial on the Mickey head pockets so the girls can tell which one belongs to whom.










The second project was jewellery pouches plus one pillowcase (I didn't realize the Canadian spelling for "jewellery" is different until I started making them for Gives)




Inside of the pouches:





Thanks for looking!


----------



## Ericandjenng

dianemom2 said:


> This is what I have worked on this week.  I made reversible super hero/princess capes.   I did 2 of the Superman/Batman capes and 2 of the princess/Super Girl capes.  One set is for my little niece and nephew for their birthdays next month.  The other set is for a cousins 2 little ones who are coming in from out of town to visit tomorrow.  After I was all done with both sets, my younger daughter informed me that I did the Superman design wrong and that it shouldn't be black.  It should be blue.  Oh well!!!!
> 
> I hope they all like them.  In addition to these capes, I also sewed a ton of badges on my older daughter's Girl Scout vest, a chore which I hate!  And I did 2 couple of appliqued t-shirts.



These capes are FABULOUS!!!


----------



## Ericandjenng

PurpleEars said:


> I have a couple of sewing projects to share now that more Big Give packages have arrived at their destinations.
> 
> First, we have Minnie skirts and aprons. The aprons are intended for baking at home since they like baking! I put the initial on the Mickey head pockets so the girls can tell which one belongs to whom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second project was jewellery pouches plus one pillowcase (I didn't realize the Canadian spelling for "jewellery" is different until I started making them for Gives)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside of the pouches:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Too Cute!


----------



## VBAndrea

Diz-Mommy said:


> Sorry to double post for those of you that have already seen this on FB, but I'm pretty happy with how Annabella's princess dress came out and I want to show it off...
> 
> The front (btw, it's so hard deciding which princesses to put on the front and which should go on the back!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back, I'm thinking a sash wasn't a good idea since it takes away from the princesses on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, poor Cindy gets completely covered up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't do the hem yet, since our trip is a ways off yet...I'm thinking of doing a cuffed hem with more of the teal floral fabric.
> 
> And here's a screen shot of Annabella's portrait session at JCP in her Valentine's dress, I can't wait to get these back! She was so good, it was hard to not buy every single picture!



That dress is to die for!  Fabulous!!!  I have a feeling that when the dress is on the sash will not cover everything.  My dd's least favorite princess is Cinderella since she doesn't like her hair in the bun, so hopefully your dd has the same attitude toward Cindy in case she does get covered up  



Granna4679 said:


> HaHa! Everytime you mention that you sew in your laundry room...I have to stop and realize yours is probably a little bit bigger than mine. I can only picture mine   It is about 5 ft x 8 ft and has 2 doors and a washer/dryer set in it.  I would have to sew on top of the dryer if I were doing this.


Mine isn't much bigger.  It's about 7 ft x 11 ft and has two doors as well.  One goes to our walk in attic so I have some crafty things stored in there in plastic totes.  All my fabric is in cabinets and totes in the laundry room.  We do have our washer and dryer stacked -- influenced dh's decision in buying Duets though I really didn't care if they were stacked or not.  I will have to take a picture one of these days (should do it today b/c it's fairly clean).  I managed to be able to keep my ironing board up though will have to slide it over to get into the attic.



Ericandjenng said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> My name is Jennifer but most of the time I go by Jenn although I actually answer to almost anything...just ask some of my co-workers--one calls me Julie and one used to call me Cheryl..  Someone (I won't mention any names, Wendy) encouraged me to come join your group.  And now that I have more time to sew and create things, I can't wait to see what everyone is working on.  I will post pictures soon of some more recent things but here is a pic of the quilted autograph hanging I did for my BFF who is also a fellow DISer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an upclose of the stitching.  I machine crazy-quilted mickey heads into the stitching.
> 
> Hope Everyone has a GREAT rest of the week!


Welcome Cheryl   OK, Welcome Jenn   Love the quilt!  Can't wait to see some more pictures of your work.



dianemom2 said:


> This is what I have worked on this week.  I made reversible super hero/princess capes.   I did 2 of the Superman/Batman capes and 2 of the princess/Super Girl capes.  One set is for my little niece and nephew for their birthdays next month.  The other set is for a cousins 2 little ones who are coming in from out of town to visit tomorrow.  After I was all done with both sets, my younger daughter informed me that I did the Superman design wrong and that it shouldn't be black.  It should be blue.  Oh well!!!!
> 
> I hope they all like them.  In addition to these capes, I also sewed a ton of badges on my older daughter's Girl Scout vest, a chore which I hate!  And I did 2 couple of appliqued t-shirts.


All very cute and I'm sure they will get tons of use.



PurpleEars said:


> I have a couple of sewing projects to share now that more Big Give packages have arrived at their destinations.
> 
> First, we have Minnie skirts and aprons. The aprons are intended for baking at home since they like baking! I put the initial on the Mickey head pockets so the girls can tell which one belongs to whom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second project was jewellery pouches plus one pillowcase (I didn't realize the Canadian spelling for "jewellery" is different until I started making them for Gives)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside of the pouches:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Beautiful work!  Thank you for all the hard work you do for the gives.  It seems like you do something for almost all of them.  I know I commented to you before about that but it deserves merit once again.  I really like those skirts with the aprons.


----------



## NiniMorris

I haven't seen which models are included in this (appears to be all of them) HSN has all Brothers, Sewing, Embroidery and Sergers, with free shipping and monthly payments.....just sayin'



Nini


----------



## kelly1218

NiniMorris said:


> I haven't seen which models are included in this (appears to be all of them) HSN has all Brothers, Sewing, Embroidery and Sergers, with free shipping and monthly payments.....just sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



I will not go look....I will not go look......


oh crap.... I wanna look.


----------



## babynala

Just wanted to check in and comment on all the great stuff.  I've been busy working on Kade's give so I've been reading while I hover over my machine while it is stiching out the appliques.  

The gymnastics dress is so pretty and I love the princess dress and the valentines outfit.  Too cute.  The back packs are great - even if they need a little extra stitching.  I'm sure the family will got stopped often to ask where they got those back packs.  So much cute stuff for the gives.    The flowery skirt and the minnie skirts are so sweet.  Those jewlery pouches are a great idea, they came out very nice.  The pooh and tigger shirts are really cute too.  Hope I didn't miss any body.

Question for Lisa - how do you create scrapbooks for the big give so quickly?  You sign up and then it seems like you are requesting the shipping address 10 minutes later.  I'm impressed.  I forgot if you said if you liked your new binding thing.


----------



## cogero

NiniMorris said:


> I haven't seen which models are included in this (appears to be all of them) HSN has all Brothers, Sewing, Embroidery and Sergers, with free shipping and monthly payments.....just sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



glad I don't need anything


----------



## kelly1218

cogero said:


> glad I don't need anything



I keep drooling over the Brother PE770 and the Singer Futura CE-250.... I have no idea which one I want. 

And NOW....


The Singer is on sale for $549 with 4 payments and free shipping....

DH would strangle me......


So.... has anyone ever used both those machines???  Can anyone tell me the pros/cons of them?   Before I just leap in and buy it.... if I'm getting strangled....I want it for the right machine


----------



## rtruba

WDWAtLast said:


> Need Serger Advice, Please!!
> 
> My old serger died, and I get to buy a new one with income tax refund! But I still have a budget of about $250-$300.  I had planned to get the Brother 1034d from Amazon ($220) but stopped by the Sewing store and they have a Janome 7034d Magnolia for $299.  I know the Brother would be super easy to use, but would have no support if there is a problem, other than returning it.  It does have a free arm, where the Janome does not.  I would get a free "how to" class with the Janome, plus could take it in to be serviced if it needed it.  Opinions????



I have the basic Singer Pro Finish - around $200 - and I haven't had any problems. It does have a free arm and I just youtubed videos for things I needed help with.


----------



## Dustykins

You girls are dangerous!  I never thought much about an embroidery machine until I saw all the adorable things your girls make.  I'm saving for Disney, I'm saving for Disney, I'm saving for Disney.....


----------



## dianemom2

kelly1218 said:


> I keep drooling over the Brother PE770 and the Singer Futura CE-250.... I have no idea which one I want.
> 
> And NOW....
> 
> 
> The Singer is on sale for $549 with 4 payments and free shipping....
> 
> DH would strangle me......
> 
> 
> So.... has anyone ever used both those machines???  Can anyone tell me the pros/cons of them?   Before I just leap in and buy it.... if I'm getting strangled....I want it for the right machine




I haven't used either of those.  I have a  Babylock Ellageo 3, which I picked up used for a bargain price!  I absolutely love my Ellageo.  It works like a dream.  I do wish it had a few of the newer features like cutting the jump threads and the self threading.

But one of my friends has the Singer and she is very happy with it.  She doesn't use it very much though since she has no place to leave it set up all the time.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

ellenbenny said:


> I absolutely love the princess dress, and the v-day portrait is just precious!!
> 
> Would you mind sharing where you got the fabrics for the princess dress?  I am planning to make coordinating dresses for 3 little girls for Lhea's big give, and those fabrics would be perfect for what I have in mind.



The small floral print I found at Hobby Lobby.  If you don't have one near you, I'm happy to pick some up for you since Hobby Lobby is just across the street from my house. 



ellenbenny said:


> Some of you have already seen these on the big give board or on facebook, so sorry for the repeat for those that have already seen these.
> 
> For another big give: this was an add on after I had read Korissa's pre-trip thread and saw that Mom was looking for a cute girly backpack for little sister Kylee that would suit her needs for her feeding pump and allow for the tube on her right side.  I decided to try my hand at making something for her, and then I decided that she needed more than one to coordinate with the outfits she got/is getting for their trip.
> 
> I found this pattern online, and I am pretty happy with it.  Not sure if the straps will be comfortable for all day wear for her, but they look really cute anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



You did an amazing job on those!!    I've always wanted to make a backpack, but I'm a bit intimidated 



Granna4679 said:


> Oh my....that dress is adoroable!  Where did you find those appliques?  Were they already in the oval frames or did you overlap appliques?
> 
> Annabella is just absolutely the cutest thing ever!  I love this picture!  How sweet!



Thank you!!  She's such a good baby and such a lover girl, still trying to figure out a way to keep her small forever.  I purchased the Princess Appliques from someone on that site that rhymes with "Betsy" and the seller name is KiraLynB   They all stitched out amazingly well, I'm very happy with the end result and only wish I coulda found a way to use more of her princess designs...it's only a size 1 dress though, DH already thinks it looks a bit crowded 



froggy33 said:


> SOOOO cute.  LOVE both the dresses.  And I second what someone said about the appliques, those are really nice!!



Thank you!!  



miprender said:


> Love the princess dress.



Thanks! 



heatherskiba said:


> I third about the princess appliques!!! I LOVE them!!!! Haven't seen them anywhere, and I swear I have looked at every site!



Thank you!  I listed where I bought them above 



Adi12982 said:


> This is AMAZING - did you do those by hand?  or did you digitize them?  Or buy them?  I WANT those applique's!
> 
> The Valentine's outfit is incredibly beautiful as well!



Thank you!  The designs were purchased, I listed the seller above 



cogero said:


> that dress is just gorgeous. So very pretty



Thanks!  It took a long time stitching out all those appliques, but I'm happy with the end result.  I think I'll take the dress apart when she's done with it and use the skirt panel to make a quilt.  



PurpleEars said:


> Beautiful princess dress and a cute Valentine's picture!



Thank you!



VBAndrea said:


> That dress is to die for!  Fabulous!!!  I have a feeling that when the dress is on the sash will not cover everything.  My dd's least favorite princess is Cinderella since she doesn't like her hair in the bun, so hopefully your dd has the same attitude toward Cindy in case she does get covered up



It's funny, as I was deciding which to put on the front and which to put on the back I was thinking "Gosh, I hope I don't hurt any of the Princesses feelings!"  Someone mentioned a petti could help keep the sash up higher, but I'm wondering if a petti would totally torture a one year old?  I'm wishing I would have made the sash free standing, but I built it in to the dress, so it's either rip out the side to get it out, or live with it.  I think I'll make the final choice when I finish the hem, because then I'll be able to try it on her.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

ellenbenny said:


> Some of you have already seen these on the big give board or on facebook, so sorry for the repeat for those that have already seen these.
> 
> For another big give: this was an add on after I had read Korissa's pre-trip thread and saw that Mom was looking for a cute girly backpack for little sister Kylee that would suit her needs for her feeding pump and allow for the tube on her right side.  I decided to try my hand at making something for her, and then I decided that she needed more than one to coordinate with the outfits she got/is getting for their trip.
> 
> I found this pattern online, and I am pretty happy with it.  Not sure if the straps will be comfortable for all day wear for her, but they look really cute anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



These are absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!  I want one for myself.  Can you share where you found the pattern?


----------



## lynnanddbyz

cogero said:


> I had a lot of fun making this skirt for DD. It went together really well and she really likes the styling. I may see if I can find a flower applique similar to the flowers on the skirt.



I love this skirt.  The colors are awesome.  I wish they had the pattern in my size.  Great job.


----------



## Marianne0310

Hi Everyone,

I"m not sure how many have already purchased a machine from HSN, but their is a first time buyers 15% off code.

www.Naughtycodes.com has many HSN shopping codes, that's how I purchased my embroidery machine.	

Search for HSN.com

Click to REVEAL all coupons/deals for HSN.com and visit the store.

C70926	 	New customers get 15% off your first purchase 

C70375	 	$5 off $25 or more in crafts	

Take care,
Marianne


----------



## kstgelais4

PurpleEars said:


> I have a couple of sewing projects to share now that more Big Give packages have arrived at their destinations.
> 
> First, we have Minnie skirts and aprons. The aprons are intended for baking at home since they like baking! I put the initial on the Mickey head pockets so the girls can tell which one belongs to whom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second project was jewellery pouches plus one pillowcase (I didn't realize the Canadian spelling for "jewellery" is different until I started making them for Gives)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside of the pouches:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Everything is so cute! I really like the aprons!



Diz-Mommy said:


> Sorry to double post for those of you that have already seen this on FB, but I'm pretty happy with how Annabella's princess dress came out and I want to show it off...
> 
> The front (btw, it's so hard deciding which princesses to put on the front and which should go on the back!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back, I'm thinking a sash wasn't a good idea since it takes away from the princesses on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, poor Cindy gets completely covered up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't do the hem yet, since our trip is a ways off yet...I'm thinking of doing a cuffed hem with more of the teal floral fabric.
> 
> And here's a screen shot of Annabella's portrait session at JCP in her Valentine's dress, I can't wait to get these back! She was so good, it was hard to not buy every single picture!


OK, so the dress and the appliques are fab, but your dd is really stinkin' adorable!



Ericandjenng said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> My name is Jennifer but most of the time I go by Jenn although I actually answer to almost anything...just ask some of my co-workers--one calls me Julie and one used to call me Cheryl..  Someone (I won't mention any names, Wendy) encouraged me to come join your group.  And now that I have more time to sew and create things, I can't wait to see what everyone is working on.  I will post pictures soon of some more recent things but here is a pic of the quilted autograph hanging I did for my BFF who is also a fellow DISer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an upclose of the stitching.  I machine crazy-quilted mickey heads into the stitching.
> 
> Hope Everyone has a GREAT rest of the week!


I love this! I think I want to do this with our autographs for our next trip. Did you have the characters sign right on the fabric?



dianemom2 said:


> This is what I have worked on this week.  I made reversible super hero/princess capes.   I did 2 of the Superman/Batman capes and 2 of the princess/Super Girl capes.  One set is for my little niece and nephew for their birthdays next month.  The other set is for a cousins 2 little ones who are coming in from out of town to visit tomorrow.  After I was all done with both sets, my younger daughter informed me that I did the Superman design wrong and that it shouldn't be black.  It should be blue.  Oh well!!!!
> 
> I hope they all like them.  In addition to these capes, I also sewed a ton of badges on my older daughter's Girl Scout vest, a chore which I hate!  And I did 2 couple of appliqued t-shirts.


SUPER (hehehe) cute! A few years back my sister had some capes made for my kids (she is not crafty at all!) and they still play with them very often! I'm sure the kids will love them!


----------



## ellenbenny

Diz-Mommy said:


> The small floral print I found at Hobby Lobby.  If you don't have one near you, I'm happy to pick some up for you since Hobby Lobby is just across the street from my house.
> 
> 
> 
> You did an amazing job on those!!    I've always wanted to make a backpack, but I'm a bit intimidated
> 
> 
> It's funny, as I was deciding which to put on the front and which to put on the back I was thinking "Gosh, I hope I don't hurt any of the Princesses feelings!"  Someone mentioned a petti could help keep the sash up higher, but I'm wondering if a petti would totally torture a one year old?  I'm wishing I would have made the sash free standing, but I built it in to the dress, so it's either rip out the side to get it out, or live with it.  I think I'll make the final choice when I finish the hem, because then I'll be able to try it on her.



Thanks for the compliments on the backpacks.  As far as the fabric, I will go take a look at Joanns for some coordinating prints in those colors.  Now that I think of it I believe there is a Hobby Lobby here across town that I have never been to, maybe now is the time to check it out!

As far as the princess dress, I made a dress for a big give with appliques all around and to be honest all the pictures are from the front and you never see the appliques in the back anyway.  And I am thinking a 1 year old will be in a stroller a lot.  So if it were me I would not rip out the sash.  When she is up and walking the sash will move around some and people will be able to see the appliques in the back some, but the front will get all the attention I have found!  It looks so cute with the big bow on the back.


----------



## tricia

Diz-Mommy said:


> Sorry to double post for those of you that have already seen this on FB, but I'm pretty happy with how Annabella's princess dress came out and I want to show it off...
> 
> The front (btw, it's so hard deciding which princesses to put on the front and which should go on the back!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back, I'm thinking a sash wasn't a good idea since it takes away from the princesses on the back.



the princess dress is great, and I wouldn't worry about the sash.  The others are right, all the pics will be from the front, and she will be in stroller most of the time anyway I expect.

Love the Valentine's Pic and the dress.



Ericandjenng said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an upclose of the stitching.  I machine crazy-quilted mickey heads into the stitching.
> 
> Hope Everyone has a GREAT rest of the week!



Welcome Jenn.  Great quilt.  Love the stitching.



dianemom2 said:


>



Great capes.  The kids will love them.



PurpleEars said:


> The second project was jewellery pouches plus one pillowcase (I didn't realize the Canadian spelling for "jewellery" is different until I started making them for Gives)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside of the pouches:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Love all the Minnie dot.  Great idea to put initials on the aprons.


----------



## kstgelais4

Hey ladies (and Tom)! I'm still trying to catch up on sharing all the stuff I have done in the past few months. And then I realized that I don't think I posted most of the stuff from our last trip, so I will get to that too 

All of these were Christmas gifts:

Kimberbell dolly and dolly carrier:













PJ's made with none other than Carla's patterns:




and matching bity twins sets









that's it for now! I will get to more later...


----------



## clairemolly

kelly1218 said:


> I keep drooling over the Brother PE770 and the Singer Futura CE-250.... I have no idea which one I want.
> 
> And NOW....
> 
> 
> The Singer is on sale for $549 with 4 payments and free shipping....
> 
> DH would strangle me......
> 
> 
> So.... has anyone ever used both those machines???  Can anyone tell me the pros/cons of them?   Before I just leap in and buy it.... if I'm getting strangled....I want it for the right machine



I would save up for the Brother.  From what I understand the Singers aren't as nice and I was told the 5x7 hoop is not really 5x7, so some 5x7 designs you purchase would need to be resized in order to use them.  Most of us on here have Brothers...a lot have the 770.


----------



## tricia

Finished a little boys shorts romper and T-shirt last night.  It is for the grandson of a friend of my mom's.  Mom and grandma of the little boy are both music teachers.


----------



## ellenbenny

clairemolly said:


> I would save up for the Brother.  From what I understand the Singers aren't as nice and I was told the 5x7 hoop is not really 5x7, so some 5x7 designs you purchase would need to be resized in order to use them.  Most of us on here have Brothers...a lot have the 770.



I have to agree with this.  I actually have the Singer CE-250.  It was my first embroidery machine and I was very happy with it.  I still have it as a backup machine, but rarely use it anymore.  Others have had fits with it, but I was happy.  But then I got hoop envy, the largest size you can do on this singer is actually 4.5  x 6.66", requiring resizing of just about every design you buy.  That was really the only main drawback with mine, and then when I did move up, I went really large, to a 7 x 12!!! But anyway for a first machine the brother does a true 5 x 7 and I believe everyone that has the PE-770 on this thread has spoke highly of it, which cannot be said for the singer.


----------



## micksmoma

I am going to buy an embroidery machine.  I think I want the Brother 780D.  I know I want to do Disney embroidery and I know I want a 5x7 hoop.  Is there any thing else I should be looking for in a machine.  I don't need a sewing machine.  What is an average price for this machine?  Every site I look at just says contact the dealer.  Sewing dealers in this area are few so I don't know what to compare it to.  Any help would be appreciated.  I am going tomorrow to look so if there is anything I need to know please tell me.


----------



## jeniamt

ellenbenny said:


> Thanks everyone for all the nice comments on the backpacks!!
> 
> I really love how they came out, but I have to now admit to you all that Kris (Kylee's Mom) contacted me today and said that one of the straps came off where it was sewn in!  And that was in the area that I modified how it was made, so my fault really.  I feel so badly, I offered to fix them and reinforce the stitching on all 3 of them just in case, so she is sending them back.  SO anyway I am not without my mistakes and problems!!
> 
> As far as the pattern, it is from here:  http://www.made-by-rae.com/2009/03/finally-here-toddler-backpack-pattern.html
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> The backpacks are awesome!!!  I thought I recognized that pattern, I've made the same one a couple of times.  And I know its not a super easy pattern to make, so you go girl!!!  Three in a row plus appliques...
> 
> I have to say and maybe its just me (or some flimsy fabric choices) but 2 of the the ones I made have torn at the top handle/hanger and needed to be repaired.  Because my girls put some pretty weighty stuff in them and then hang them on a hook by that loop, I think it puts a lot of strain on that one seam.  Next time I make them, I will reinforce that seam. Now that I think about it, one of them didn't tear at the seam but the fabric actually tore about a half inch from the seam.  Strange, but like I said, they put a lot of heavy stuff in them.


----------



## jeniamt

ellenbenny said:


> I have to agree with this.  I actually have the Singer CE-250.  It was my first embroidery machine and I was very happy with it.  I still have it as a backup machine, but rarely use it anymore.  Others have had fits with it, but I was happy.  But then I got hoop envy, the largest size you can do on this singer is actually 4.5  x 6.66", requiring resizing of just about every design you buy.  That was really the only main drawback with mine, and then when I did move up, I went really large, to a 7 x 12!!! But anyway for a first machine the brother does a true 5 x 7 and I believe everyone that has the PE-770 on this thread has spoke highly of it, which cannot be said for the singer.




Just curious, what kind of machine do you have now?  You do beautiful appliques.  How big are the appliques on the backpacks?  I know it might be deceiving since the backpacks are toddler size.


----------



## ellenbenny

jeniamt said:


> Just curious, what kind of machine do you have now?  You do beautiful appliques.  How big are the appliques on the backpacks?  I know it might be deceiving since the backpacks are toddler size.



Thank you for the compliment.

I have the brother Duetta (4500d).  (I bought it used off ebay) It goes to 7x12, but most designs only come size up to 6x10.  I did use the 6x10 designs on the back packs.  Most 6x10 designs aren't 10 inches tall, because they are constrained by the 6" width in order to be proportional if that makes sense.  So the designs on the backpacks ended up being about 6 x 8 I think.

For a t-shirt I just did this week on a 4XL size, I actually upsized Heather's 6 x10 Mickey bar to 7x12 since my machine has the ability to change size within a certain %.  I figured on such a large shirt it might look better to have the larger applique.  The applique looks huge now, even compared to the 6x10 one i did.  I will share pictures eventually, I still have one more dessert shirt to finish for Kade's give.


----------



## mommy2mrb

babynala said:


> Question for Lisa - how do you create scrapbooks for the big give so quickly?  You sign up and then it seems like you are requesting the shipping address 10 minutes later.  I'm impressed.  I forgot if you said if you liked your new binding thing.




thanks, they do go pretty quicklyI think for all 5 autograph books it took me about 1 1/2 hours, I had all the supplies on hand for this one and used stickers instead of cutting stuff out on my cricut! and I only did the covers, no decorating the insides pages.
I do like my bind it all a lot, took me a bit of time to figure it out and how to put the pages on the wires the correct way!

Loving all the new outfits, quilts, capes, jewelry rolls, little cutie models!


----------



## clairemolly

micksmoma said:


> I am going to buy an embroidery machine.  I think I want the Brother 780D.  I know I want to do Disney embroidery and I know I want a 5x7 hoop.  Is there any thing else I should be looking for in a machine.  I don't need a sewing machine.  What is an average price for this machine?  Every site I look at just says contact the dealer.  Sewing dealers in this area are few so I don't know what to compare it to.  Any help would be appreciated.  I am going tomorrow to look so if there is anything I need to know please tell me.



I have this machine and honestly have only used the built-in Disney designs 3 times.  I much prefer the look of applique.  I got it because the local dealer gave it to me for close to the price of the 770 (which they did not carry) and offered free classes for as long as I have the machine.  I think I paid $899 and also got a bunch of "extras".  The MSRP was $1199?  The 770 is $799 I believe.


----------



## billwendy

Dustykins said:


> I can't post pictures yet, so I can't quote pictures, either!  I love those backpacks!  The princess dress and Valentine's dress (and the baby in it!) are adorable.  That quilt is awesome, especially the quilting - I have a quilt top all put together but it's been waiting for months for me to actually quilt it, maybe by next winter!
> 
> You guys are fast!!  I've been running around like a chicken with my head cut off today getting the last bits of stuff done for DS' birthday party on Saturday (he's 6 today!) before the snow hits tonight - oh and going out with the family for his birthday dinner (silly boy picked Taco Bell with McDonald's pies for dessert  )



Ummm - Yummy dinner?? lol!!! post us some more randome stuff and then you'll be able to post pics....what did you get DS for his bday? do you have any pets? whats the weather like where you are - lol...



NiniMorris said:


> I haven't seen which models are included in this (appears to be all of them) HSN has all Brothers, Sewing, Embroidery and Sergers, with free shipping and monthly payments.....just sayin'
> 
> Nini



This is how I got my 770 last fall- please dont tell me there is a cool serger on there...is there?????



kelly1218 said:


> I keep drooling over the Brother PE770 and the Singer Futura CE-250.... I have no idea which one I want.
> 
> And NOW....
> 
> 
> The Singer is on sale for $549 with 4 payments and free shipping....
> 
> DH would strangle me......
> 
> 
> So.... has anyone ever used both those machines???  Can anyone tell me the pros/cons of them?   Before I just leap in and buy it.... if I'm getting strangled....I want it for the right machine



A lot of us have the 770! I really love mine!!! It is so user friendly and easy to use.  I also got a set of extra hoops for it and have used the 4x4 and love it for smaller things!!!



kstgelais4 said:


> Hey ladies (and Tom)! I'm still trying to catch up on sharing all the stuff I have done in the past few months. And then I realized that I don't think I posted most of the stuff from our last trip, so I will get to that too
> 
> All of these were Christmas gifts:
> 
> Kimberbell dolly and dolly carrier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PJ's made with none other than Carla's patterns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and matching bity twins sets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's it for now! I will get to more later...



That dolly is so cute!!! have you ever considered making one for a Big Give? The little girls would be thrilled to have their own custom dolly!!!! its really adorable!! was it hard to make?



micksmoma said:


> I am going to buy an embroidery machine.  I think I want the Brother 780D.  I know I want to do Disney embroidery and I know I want a 5x7 hoop.  Is there any thing else I should be looking for in a machine.  I don't need a sewing machine.  What is an average price for this machine?  Every site I look at just says contact the dealer.  Sewing dealers in this area are few so I don't know what to compare it to.  Any help would be appreciated.  I am going tomorrow to look so if there is anything I need to know please tell me.



I have a 270D, and really I hardly ever use the disney designs on it. They just arent as nice looking as the things you can get online. I also like the look of appliques better, which arent on the machine itself. I think I got mine from HSN and was able to do flex pay and the first time purchaser code to get some money off....I love my 770!!!



ellenbenny said:


> Thank you for the compliment.
> 
> I have the brother Duetta (4500d).  (I bought it used off ebay) It goes to 7x12, but most designs only come size up to 6x10.  I did use the 6x10 designs on the back packs.  Most 6x10 designs aren't 10 inches tall, because they are constrained by the 6" width in order to be proportional if that makes sense.  So the designs on the backpacks ended up being about 6 x 8 I think.
> 
> For a t-shirt I just did this week on a 4XL size, I actually upsized Heather's 6 x10 Mickey bar to 7x12 since my machine has the ability to change size within a certain %.  I figured on such a large shirt it might look better to have the larger applique.  The applique looks huge now, even compared to the 6x10 one i did.  I will share pictures eventually, I still have one more dessert shirt to finish for Kade's give.



Cant wait to see those SWEET shirts!!!! What did you choose for everyone????



mommy2mrb said:


> thanks, they do go pretty quicklyI think for all 5 autograph books it took me about 1 1/2 hours, I had all the supplies on hand for this one and used stickers instead of cutting stuff out on my cricut! and I only did the covers, no decorating the insides pages.
> I do like my bind it all a lot, took me a bit of time to figure it out and how to put the pages on the wires the correct way!
> 
> Loving all the new outfits, quilts, capes, jewelry rolls, little cutie models!



You do get the award for FAST!!! and they always look so nice!!!!!

Hey Everyone!!

We are doing great with Kaleb's big give!!! Still could use some Tie Dye shirts, a scrapbook and was wondering if anyone would want to tackle a camera bag for mom (didnt carla have a pattern)? Also, mom forgot to mention how much they all love Walle!!!!! so if anyone would like to tackle something walle for the kids come on over!!!!!! THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## Ericandjenng

kstgelais4 said:


> I love this! I think I want to do this with our autographs for our next trip. Did you have the characters sign right on the fabric?



Yes I took fabric markers and white cotton triangles that I pre-cut. I used alligator clips and a clipboard to keep the fabric smooth and give the characters something to write on.  I actually had each character sign twice.  I made this quilt for my BFF's birthday--she's so hard to buy for--but I've never put the 2nd one together for us.  

One thing I would do differently next time is use squares instead of triangles.  It just gave me issues when laying it out about some where signed upside down....  



kstgelais4 said:


> Hey ladies (and Tom)! I'm still trying to catch up on sharing all the stuff I have done in the past few months. And then I realized that I don't think I posted most of the stuff from our last trip, so I will get to that too
> 
> All of these were Christmas gifts:
> 
> Kimberbell dolly and dolly carrier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PJ's made with none other than Carla's patterns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and matching bity twins sets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's it for now! I will get to more later...



Love these!!  So very adorable!



tricia said:


> Finished a little boys shorts romper and T-shirt last night.  It is for the grandson of a friend of my mom's.  Mom and grandma of the little boy are both music teachers.



This is so cute!  I wish I had seen this when my DS was little.


----------



## Ericandjenng

This isn't Disney related, but I wanted to share this quilt.  The Kindergarten teachers and I had all the kids do squares (2 each) last year and this is the quilt I made for the principal from the Kindergarten classes.  The teachers didn't know it at the time, but I used the 2nd square and made each of them a small wall-hanging from their class--unfortunately I didn't take pictures of the smaller ones.






I don't just quilt but I don't always take pictures of what I make.  I will have to get better about that.

Here is a link to the Mary Poppins costume I made my BFF for her birthday cruise a few years ago.  She found the hat & umbrella and wanted a particular outfit of Mary's that isn't readily available.  It's from the scene in the park when they first encounter Bert when he's drawing on the sidewalk just before Jolly Holiday.  I think they got most of Bert's (her DH) costume at the thrift store.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1597087&highlight=poppins+pirates+pumpkins&page=19


----------



## mom2rtk

Ericandjenng said:


> Here is a link to the Mary Poppins costume I made my BFF for her birthday cruise a few years ago.  She found the hat & umbrella and wanted a particular outfit of Mary's that isn't readily available.  It's from the scene in the park when they first encounter Bert when he's drawing on the sidewalk just before Jolly Holiday.  I think they got most of Bert's (her DH) costume at the thrift store.[/COLOR]
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1597087&highlight=poppins+pirates+pumpkins&page=19



AWESOME Mary Poppins! 

Hi Everyone! I haven't posted much here, but I've been watching and loving everything!


----------



## micksmoma

I see that some of you have the Brother 770, I didn't think you could do Disney on these.  Please explain.


----------



## McDuck

AHHH!  Lost multiquotes again!!!!!!!

Well, I loved everything that was posted over the last few days, truly wanted to comment individually but the MQ Monster devoured my multiquotes.  



Ericandjenng said:


> This isn't Disney related, but I wanted to share this quilt.  The Kindergarten teachers and I had all the kids do squares (2 each) last year and this is the quilt I made for the principal from the Kindergarten classes.  The teachers didn't know it at the time, but I used the 2nd square and made each of them a small wall-hanging from their class--unfortunately I didn't take pictures of the smaller ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't just quilt but I don't always take pictures of what I make.  I will have to get better about that.
> 
> Here is a link to the Mary Poppins costume I made my BFF for her birthday cruise a few years ago.  She found the hat & umbrella and wanted a particular outfit of Mary's that isn't readily available.  It's from the scene in the park when they first encounter Bert when he's drawing on the sidewalk just before Jolly Holiday.  I think they got most of Bert's (her DH) costume at the thrift store.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1597087&highlight=poppins+pirates+pumpkins&page=19



VERY nice quilt!!!  I liked the other one you posted, too.  That Poppins costume came out lovely!!  So glad they won!


----------



## NiniMorris

First...on autograph quilts...if you use freezer paper, ironed on to the back of the fabric it helps to stabilize the fabric for a smoother 'autograph'.





micksmoma said:


> I am going to buy an embroidery machine.  I think I want the Brother 780D.  I know I want to do Disney embroidery and I know I want a 5x7 hoop.  Is there any thing else I should be looking for in a machine.  I don't need a sewing machine.  What is an average price for this machine?  Every site I look at just says contact the dealer.  Sewing dealers in this area are few so I don't know what to compare it to.  Any help would be appreciated.  I am going tomorrow to look so if there is anything I need to know please tell me.



I have the 770...and personally, I would NEVER buy a machine for the preloaded designs...Disney or not.  The preloaded designs are never as nice as the ones you can buy online.  That goes for the applique or filled designs.  For Mother's Day I have asked for more hoops.  I find I spend a lot of time waiting for the design to finish stitching so I can get the next hoop ready.  When you are doing 7 shirts with the same design... well you can see how it would save time!  LOL

And, I want a smaller hoop for the baby stuff I am doing.  I spend over an hour hooping a onesie...and still have problems with the way it turns out!

Wendy, there are a couple of sergers on sale at HSN, but I really didn't have time this morning to look close at them.  I have to be good, since I convinced hubby to go back to Disney in September!

I was just about finished with the small size Rosetta bag (in Minnie/Mickey colors) when I realized I for got to add extra for the strap.  She wants it to across her body...and there isn't enough fabric left to do a long strap!!!  Now I have to find time to go bac  LOL


Nini


----------



## ellenbenny

micksmoma said:


> I see that some of you have the Brother 770, I didn't think you could do Disney on these.  Please explain.



The "Disney" machines come with built-in Disney designs that are all filled style embroidery.  This means that the entire design is done in thread.  Most people here prefer to do designs in applique style, which is where a good part of the design is done with fabric pieces, but the outline and details are still done with thread.  These designs tend to come out nicer looking, and take less time.  You will find many designers/digitizers that sell applique designs for embroidery machines.  In fact a few of our own "disbous" have etsy shops or facebook pages where they sell their designs.  Your best bet is to look up heathersue on etsy, she is most everyone's favorite digitizer!  

Hope that helps!


----------



## cogero

I have a Brother SE400 with a 4 x4 hoop and it is great. If I am crunched for time and have toddler shirts it is awesome. I also recently bought a Brother 770. I love downloading the designs and personalizing them with fabric choices.

okay question here. My son likes collared polo's if I was putting a 5 x7 design on them where would you put near the bottom or where a pocket would be.


----------



## cogero

NiniMorris said:


> For Mother's Day I have asked for more hoops.  I find I spend a lot of time waiting for the design to finish stitching so I can get the next hoop ready.  When you are doing 7 shirts with the same design... well you can see how it would save time!  LOL
> 
> And, I want a smaller hoop for the baby stuff I am doing.  I spend over an hour hooping a onesie...and still have problems with the way it turns out!
> 
> Wendy, there are a couple of sergers on sale at HSN, but I really didn't have time this morning to look close at them.  I have to be good, since I convinced hubby to go back to Disney in September!
> 
> Nini



ooh I have been thinking of another hoop. Especially since the hoop on my SE-400 doesn't fit my 770 either.

I think I will ask for that for my anniversary.


----------



## babynala

Question for WyomingMomof6:  I'm working on a big give and will be making some denim shorts and I wanted to know if I could CASE your idea(s) of adding the embroidery and wording to the legs.  The ones I'm making will be a little different but I wanted to check with you.


----------



## NiniMorris

cogero said:


> I have a Brother SE400 with a 4 x4 hoop and it is great. If I am crunched for time and have toddler shirts it is awesome. I also recently bought a Brother 770. I love downloading the designs and personalizing them with fabric choices.
> 
> okay question here. My son likes collared polo's if I was putting a 5 x7 design on them where would you put near the bottom or where a pocket would be.



OK...I really have to get off the computer...I have to get Mr D and take him to therapy...about an hour away...


Check this link...

http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/elprojects/holder.aspx?page=PR1152

it has all the info on where to place designs.  At the top is a link to kids and toddler's info.


Hope that helps..

Nini


----------



## kelly1218

I can't multiquote on my phone today.... 
Anyway. 

Thank you for all the opinions... I will wait for the 770 I think... DH will be happy.  Lol

I know it's on HSN for $799 with 4 payments......
But amazon And I think it was  Walmart has it for a little under $670.


----------



## dianemom2

I don't know how to multiquote.  I guess I need to figure that out.  Anyhow, I love the quilts, pajamas and doll w/carrier.  Everything looks great.  My daughter saw the Minnie aprons and just loved them.  

I bought a Brother 270D as my first machine.  It was a waste of money.  I used the built in Disney designs a few times but I would rather buy some of the applique designs.  They look so much nicer.  It didn't take me long to replace the 270 since it "ate" a few projects. I also wanted to be able to edit and combine designs.

I would love to have a couple of extra hoops.  I hate waiting for one design to finish before I can get my next project ready.  I find that I used the 5x7 hoop more than anything.


----------



## billwendy

Does anyone have any experience with this serger?

http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/brothe...-cd_p-3309324_xp.aspx?web_id=3309324&ocm=sekw


----------



## mommy2mrb

dianemom2 said:


> I don't know how to multiquote.  I guess I need to figure that out.  Anyhow, I love the quilts, pajamas and doll w/carrier.  Everything looks great.  My daughter saw the Minnie aprons and just loved them.
> 
> I bought a Brother 270D as my first machine.  It was a waste of money.  I used the built in Disney designs a few times but I would rather buy some of the applique designs.  They look so much nicer.  It didn't take me long to replace the 270 since it "ate" a few projects. I also wanted to be able to edit and combine designs.
> 
> I would love to have a couple of extra hoops.  I hate waiting for one design to finish before I can get my next project ready.  I find that I used the 5x7 hoop more than anything.



see the little icon to the right of the quote button? it has "+" that's the multi quote, click on each post you want to quote, then go to reply button, your can then type inbetween each quote!


----------



## Dustykins

billwendy said:


> Does anyone have any experience with this serger?



Based on the picture, that's the 1034D and that's the one I have, but it doesn't do 2 thread (I don't think, anyway - the manual and CD didn't tell me how if it does!).  

I really like it. It does a nice rolled hem (easy change, too) it's pretty quick to thread and overall easy to use.   It's been great to me (granted, I've only had it for two months).  It really has a lot of good features (mine came with the gathering foot and pintuck foot, and it's got differential feed oh, and uses regular needles and *can* use regular spools of thread) for the price.  I will say, though, that Amazon and Wal-mart have a much better price than HSN.


----------



## jeniamt

Ericandjenng said:


> This isn't Disney related, but I wanted to share this quilt.  The Kindergarten teachers and I had all the kids do squares (2 each) last year and this is the quilt I made for the principal from the Kindergarten classes.  The teachers didn't know it at the time, but I used the 2nd square and made each of them a small wall-hanging from their class--unfortunately I didn't take pictures of the smaller ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't just quilt but I don't always take pictures of what I make.  I will have to get better about that.
> 
> Here is a link to the Mary Poppins costume I made my BFF for her birthday cruise a few years ago.  She found the hat & umbrella and wanted a particular outfit of Mary's that isn't readily available.  It's from the scene in the park when they first encounter Bert when he's drawing on the sidewalk just before Jolly Holiday.  I think they got most of Bert's (her DH) costume at the thrift store.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1597087&highlight=poppins+pirates+pumpkins&page=19



Wow, that quilt is incredible.  What a job to take on.  I bet the principal and teachers were thrilled!!!

And the costume is incredible.  Wow!!!  Its no wonder they won.


----------



## SallyfromDE

micksmoma said:


> I am going to buy an embroidery machine.  I think I want the Brother 780D.  I know I want to do Disney embroidery and I know I want a 5x7 hoop.  Is there any thing else I should be looking for in a machine.  I don't need a sewing machine.  What is an average price for this machine?  Every site I look at just says contact the dealer.  Sewing dealers in this area are few so I don't know what to compare it to.  Any help would be appreciated.  I am going tomorrow to look so if there is anything I need to know please tell me.



I have the 780D and I love it. Why the Disney machine? My mother bought the 180D when they first came out, she always wanted to do machine embroidery and she shocked me that she wanted the D machine. She likes Disney, but I'm the Disney freak. She didn't really take to doing embroidery, so I ended up with her machine. When I decided it was something I liked, and wanted to go to a larger machine, she lent me the $$. We had to go to the shop she bought the 180D from, somewhere she loved to go. This lady has a small store, and the Disney machines are her best sellers. All her Brother machines are  the D. I paid about $900  with a $100 Brother rebate. I bought it in Nov. 2009. So it's not even a year and a half. 

Extras that I bought, the USB stick and a small hoop. So I wouldn't waste on interfacing. It gets about as much use at the 5X7. I have used the designs in the machine on just a few occassions. I have not used the Disney cards we bought for the 180D, although we did use them on this first machine. I get most of my designs from sellers.


----------



## jessica52877

billwendy said:


> Does anyone have any experience with this serger?
> 
> http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/brothe...-cd_p-3309324_xp.aspx?web_id=3309324&ocm=sekw



They try to make that serger sound different, but it is the 1034d and way overpriced. I really love mine though!


----------



## Ericandjenng

mom2rtk said:


> AWESOME Mary Poppins!
> 
> Hi Everyone! I haven't posted much here, but I've been watching and loving everything!





McDuck said:


> VERY nice quilt!!!  I liked the other one you posted, too.  That Poppins costume came out lovely!!  So glad they won!





jeniamt said:


> Wow, that quilt is incredible.  What a job to take on.  I bet the principal and teachers were thrilled!!!
> 
> And the costume is incredible.  Wow!!!  Its no wonder they won.




Thanks you guys!


----------



## dizzy4mickey

I know that I don't post often, but just want to say that all the creations on here are so neat!  You are all so talented!  

Sam


----------



## dizzy4mickey

jessica52877 said:


> They try to make that serger sound different, but it is the 1034d and way overpriced. I really love mine though!



I am not sure, but I think that you get some extra feet with that machine on HSN and some other accessory.  I checked it out.  It is cheaper on Amazon and Walmart.  I think it is around $220.


----------



## dizzy4mickey

dizzy4mickey said:


> I am not sure, but I think that you get some extra feet with that machine on HSN and some other accessory.  I checked it out.  It is cheaper on Amazon and Walmart.  I think it is around $220.



I watched the video and they make it sound like you get those extras but they are not listed on the product description.  So, I don't know.  Anybody know who has the machine what all it comes with compared to the HSN one?


----------



## dizzy4mickey

Anybody else have the 1034D Brother Serger and like it or have things they don't like about it?  I am looking to buy one as well.  Any comments are appreciated!


----------



## dizzy4mickey

Yes, I am posting again, but I want to get to 10 posts so I can send a video link.


----------



## dizzy4mickey

This lady is quilting and she is blind!!!!  She is amazing!  Thought some of you sewers and quilters might like this video.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=7lfaSmDxVZQ


----------



## miprender

Dustykins said:


> I can't post pictures yet, so I can't quote pictures, either!  I love those backpacks!  The princess dress and Valentine's dress (and the baby in it!) are adorable.  That quilt is awesome, especially the quilting - I have a quilt top all put together but it's been waiting for months for me to actually quilt it, maybe by next winter!
> 
> You guys are fast!!  I've been running around like a chicken with my head cut off today getting the last bits of stuff done for DS' birthday party on Saturday (he's 6 today!) before the snow hits tonight - oh and going out with the family for his birthday dinner (silly boy picked Taco Bell with McDonald's pies for dessert  )







PurpleEars said:


> I have a couple of sewing projects to share now that more Big Give packages have arrived at their destinations.
> 
> First, we have Minnie skirts and aprons. The aprons are intended for baking at home since they like baking! I put the initial on the Mickey head pockets so the girls can tell which one belongs to whom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Looks great



kstgelais4 said:


> Hey ladies (and Tom)! I'm still trying to catch up on sharing all the stuff I have done in the past few months. And then I realized that I don't think I posted most of the stuff from our last trip, so I will get to that too
> 
> PJ's made with none other than Carla's patterns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's it for now! I will get to more later...


Those came out great and I love the matching Itsy set.



tricia said:


>







billwendy said:


> Does anyone have any experience with this serger?
> 
> http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/brothe...-cd_p-3309324_xp.aspx?web_id=3309324&ocm=sekw



That is the one I purchased from HSN in October. After my initial fear of changing the thread  I realized it was not that hard. Also I tried the gathering foot the other day and it worked great. So far I haven't had any complaints (knocking on wood)


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

Would you wash crepe fabric?


----------



## Dustykins

dizzy4mickey said:


> I watched the video and they make it sound like you get those extras but they are not listed on the product description.  So, I don't know.  Anybody know who has the machine what all it comes with compared to the HSN one?



I didn't watch the whole video, but everything they had on the red board (it looked like they were showing what it came with it there) came with mine that I bought from Amazon.  Here's what came with mine: cover, tweezers, thread spool caps (4), cone adapters (4), thread nets (4), hex key, brush, trim trap, gathering foot, blind hem foot, 4 extra needles, two CD's and two manuals.  It came pre-threaded with color coded thread (small spools).  It's way overpriced on HSN, for sure, but it's a good serger.


----------



## Dustykins

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Would you wash crepe fabric?



Depends on what kind.  If it's a poly crepe, yeah, I probably would, but not if it's silk and I *might* do wool crepe, but it'd be hand-wash.


----------



## teresajoy

Diz-Mommy said:


> Sorry to double post for those of you that have already seen this on FB, but I'm pretty happy with how Annabella's princess dress came out and I want to show it off...
> 
> The front (btw, it's so hard deciding which princesses to put on the front and which should go on the back!)



This is beautiful!!! I was going to ask you if these were Kira's designs, but I see you posted that they were. Kira is a Disbotiquer, Toadstool, in case you didn't know! . 

Your daughter is just too cute!!! 


Granna4679 said:


> Thank you Teresa.  And I hope you see spring really soon...I know all of you up north are just ready for winter to be over!



I'm almost to the point of crying everytime I go outside or hear of another snow or ice storm coming our way. I just want it to be over! 



Ericandjenng said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> My name is Jennifer but most of the time I go by Jenn although I actually answer to almost anything...just ask some of my co-workers--one calls me Julie and one used to call me Cheryl..  Someone (I won't mention any names, Wendy) encouraged me to come join your group.  And now that I have more time to sew and create things, I can't wait to see what everyone is working on.  I will post pictures soon of some more recent things but here is a pic of the quilted autograph hanging I did for my BFF who is also a fellow DISer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



Hello!!!! This is a gorgeous quilt! 



ellenbenny said:


> Thanks everyone for all the nice comments on the backpacks!!
> 
> I really love how they came out, but I have to now admit to you all that Kris (Kylee's Mom) contacted me today and said that one of the straps came off where it was sewn in!  And that was in the area that I modified how it was made, so my fault really.  I feel so badly, I offered to fix them and reinforce the stitching on all 3 of them just in case, so she is sending them back.  SO anyway I am not without my mistakes and problems!!
> 
> Glad you got the fabric, will it work for what you needed?



Yes, I think it will! Thank you! I will post pictures once I get them made. 



dianemom2 said:


> This is what I have worked on this week.  I made reversible super hero/princess capes.   I did 2 of the Superman/Batman capes and 2 of the princess/Super Girl capes.  One set is for my little niece and nephew for their birthdays next month.  The other set is for a cousins 2 little ones who are coming in from out of town to visit tomorrow.  After I was all done with both sets, my younger daughter informed me that I did the Superman design wrong and that it shouldn't be black.  It should be blue.  Oh well!!!!
> 
> I hope they all like them.  In addition to these capes, I also sewed a ton of badges on my older daughter's Girl Scout vest, a chore which I hate!  And I did 2 couple of appliqued t-shirts.



These are so cool!!!! I bet the kids love them! 


PurpleEars said:


> I have a couple of sewing projects to share now that more Big Give packages have arrived at their destinations.
> 
> First, we have Minnie skirts and aprons. The aprons are intended for baking at home since they like baking! I put the initial on the Mickey head pockets so the girls can tell which one belongs to whom.
> \
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second project was jewellery pouches plus one pillowcase (I didn't realize the Canadian spelling for "jewellery" is different until I started making them for Gives)
> Thanks for looking!



I love all these!!!! The aprons are so cute! I know Kris was so excited about the jewelry pouches! (I didn't know Canadians spelled it different either!)


Diz-Mommy said:


> It's funny, as I was deciding which to put on the front and which to put on the back I was thinking "Gosh, I hope I don't hurt any of the Princesses feelings!"  Someone mentioned a petti could help keep the sash up higher, but I'm wondering if a petti would totally torture a one year old?  I'm wishing I would have made the sash free standing, but I built it in to the dress, so it's either rip out the side to get it out, or live with it.  I think I'll make the final choice when I finish the hem, because then I'll be able to try it on her.



The dress would look really cute with a petti under it. 



kstgelais4 said:


> Hey ladies (and Tom)! I'm still trying to catch up on sharing all the stuff I have done in the past few months. And then I realized that I don't think I posted most of the stuff from our last trip, so I will get to that too
> 
> All of these were Christmas gifts:
> 
> Kimberbell dolly and dolly carrier:



The doll is so cute! I would love to make one someday! 



tricia said:


> Finished a little boys shorts romper and T-shirt last night.  It is for the grandson of a friend of my mom's.  Mom and grandma of the little boy are both music teachers.



How sweet! 



micksmoma said:


> I am going to buy an embroidery machine.  I think I want the Brother 780D.  I know I want to do Disney embroidery and I know I want a 5x7 hoop.  Is there any thing else I should be looking for in a machine.  I don't need a sewing machine.  What is an average price for this machine?  Every site I look at just says contact the dealer.  Sewing dealers in this area are few so I don't know what to compare it to.  Any help would be appreciated.  I am going tomorrow to look so if there is anything I need to know please tell me.



I know everyone else has said it already, but never buy a machine just because of the built in designs. They are generally of poor quality. You can use designs purchased off of Etsy (like from Heathersue) on any machine, as long as you have a way to transfer the files from your computer to the machine.


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

Here I am watching Harry Potter & sewing Suess patchwork twirl skirts.  It is almost 1am. Kids in bed & sleeping. DH too. Ahhhhhh quiet. Now to see how much I can get done.


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

I have 30 paired 6x8 inch patches for Dr Suess cut and pinned together. I am finding it difficult to stay focused.  I must need more cookies.


----------



## kelly1218

ohhh.... cookies 


I am still having issues multiquoting....but then I am using the computer at work 


That doll is adorable.....so are the minnie aprons and skirts!!!

The quilts posted have been amazing!!!

I am still in love with those backpacks...I'm trying to think if there is a way to reinforce them...my DD14 wants one. 

****I just have to add here....I totally lost my train of thought.....damn coworker just snuck up on me and scared me senseless.......I will get even.   ***


yeah....I totally forgot what I was saying.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

I posted on the Big Give Board but will repost on here.  I would like to ship to Kade today but need the address.  Here is a picture of the suckers and some gummies for Jackson.


----------



## ellenbenny

kelly1218 said:


> I am still in love with those backpacks...I'm trying to think if there is a way to reinforce them...my DD14 wants one.



The backpack is a toddler sized pattern, although she does tell you how to upsize it.

I changed the way the straps were made because I wanted the straps to be wider than 1", thinking that wider might be more comfy.  But then I had to attach the 2" strap to a 1" strap to fit it through the strap adjuster, so I sewed a piece of 1" nylon webbing into the end of the 2" strap.

From the look of the picture that I got of the failure it looks almost like the nylon webbing just shredded, which caused it to come apart at that point.  It may be the material I used, but I am thinking that if I zig zag stitch it across the strap and on a diagonal a few times that may hold it.  If not I may have to find a more durable strap material.  She is sending them back to me and I should have them on Monday, so I will be able to report back.  And I will be pulling hard on those straps and doing a better quality inspection this time!


Someone else asked again, so here  is the
BACKPACK PATTERN:
http://www.made-by-rae.com/2009/03/finally-here-toddler-backpack-pattern.html


----------



## cogero

Went on a date with DH last night. Our first in like forever. It was nice to get away from the kids for a bit.

I am now going to go and finish the skirt I am working on for DD's Jessie the Yodeling Cowgirl Solo for Dance Competition.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

ellenbenny said:


> Thanks for the compliments on the backpacks.  As far as the fabric, I will go take a look at Joanns for some coordinating prints in those colors.  Now that I think of it I believe there is a Hobby Lobby here across town that I have never been to, maybe now is the time to check it out!
> 
> As far as the princess dress, I made a dress for a big give with appliques all around and to be honest all the pictures are from the front and you never see the appliques in the back anyway.  And I am thinking a 1 year old will be in a stroller a lot.  So if it were me I would not rip out the sash.  When she is up and walking the sash will move around some and people will be able to see the appliques in the back some, but the front will get all the attention I have found!  It looks so cute with the big bow on the back.



Thanks!  I think you're right about the sash, I really hate seam ripping so it's probably gonna stay put.  



tricia said:


> the princess dress is great, and I wouldn't worry about the sash.  The others are right, all the pics will be from the front, and she will be in stroller most of the time anyway I expect.
> 
> Love the Valentine's Pic and the dress.



Thank you, yes, I think you're right about the stroller.  I've had both of my boys in WDW at a year old and they did very little walking around.


----------



## thebeesknees

ellenbenny said:


> From the look of the picture that I got of the failure it looks almost like the nylon webbing just shredded, which caused it to come apart at that point.  It may be the material I used, but I am thinking that if I zig zag stitch it across the strap and on a diagonal a few times that may hold it.  If not I may have to find a more durable strap material.  She is sending them back to me and I should have them on Monday, so I will be able to report back.  And I will be pulling hard on those straps and doing a better quality inspection this time!
> [/url]



I've used nylon webbing before and had better luck melting the end of it with a lighter before sewing it. It will never shred after that. The zig-zag stitches always come undone on me after awhile. Hope this helps!


----------



## ellenbenny

thebeesknees said:


> I've used nylon webbing before and had better luck melting the end of it with a lighter before sewing it. It will never shred after that. The zig-zag stitches always come undone on me after awhile. Hope this helps!



Thanks, I will definitely try that!


----------



## cogero

had a horrible time with the skirt I am working on. the gathering is going all wrong and then I read the pattern and I was doing it to soon. I wish that had been in the part where it told me I had to gather and not the part about atttaching the waistband..

Oh well taking a break to head to take C to dance class and then try to get the skirt finished when I get home.


----------



## VBAndrea

cogero said:


> Went on a date with DH last night. Our first in like forever. It was nice to get away from the kids for a bit.
> 
> I am now going to go and finish the skirt I am working on for DD's Jessie the Yodeling Cowgirl Solo for Dance Competition.





cogero said:


> had a horrible time with the skirt I am working on. the gathering is going all wrong and then I read the pattern and I was doing it to soon. I wish that had been in the part where it told me I had to gather and not the part about atttaching the waistband..
> 
> Oh well taking a break to head to take C to dance class and then try to get the skirt finished when I get home.



Me thinks you need another date with dh tonight to remedy the skirt fiasco!

Did you look at Khelsey's trip report?  They got your items and are delighted with everything!

I had better get off the computer and get working on my Big Give.  I'm so scared I'm not going to get it done in time.


----------



## kelly1218

ellenbenny said:


> The backpack is a toddler sized pattern, although she does tell you how to upsize it.
> 
> I changed the way the straps were made because I wanted the straps to be wider than 1", thinking that wider might be more comfy.  But then I had to attach the 2" strap to a 1" strap to fit it through the strap adjuster, so I sewed a piece of 1" nylon webbing into the end of the 2" strap.
> 
> From the look of the picture that I got of the failure it looks almost like the nylon webbing just shredded, which caused it to come apart at that point.  It may be the material I used, but I am thinking that if I zig zag stitch it across the strap and on a diagonal a few times that may hold it.  If not I may have to find a more durable strap material.  She is sending them back to me and I should have them on Monday, so I will be able to report back.  And I will be pulling hard on those straps and doing a better quality inspection this time!
> 
> 
> Someone else asked again, so here  is the
> BACKPACK PATTERN:
> http://www.made-by-rae.com/2009/03/finally-here-toddler-backpack-pattern.html


Thank you for the hints.  I knew it was toddler sized.... I told her that and she said it would be perfect as a purse.... But I also know she will still shove a bunch of crap in it. Lol


lynnanddbyz said:


> I posted on the Big Give Board but will repost on here.  I would like to ship to Kade today but need the address.  Here is a picture of the suckers and some gummies for Jackson.


How sweet!  I love DumDums.   



cogero said:


> Went on a date with DH last night. Our first in like forever. It was nice to get away from the kids for a bit.
> 
> I am now going to go and finish the skirt I am working on for DD's Jessie the Yodeling Cowgirl Solo for Dance Competition.


I love date night.   We never seem to have one often though.  


cogero said:


> had a horrible time with the skirt I am working on. the gathering is going all wrong and then I read the pattern and I was doing it to soon. I wish that had been in the part where it told me I had to gather and not the part about atttaching the waistband..
> 
> Oh well taking a break to head to take C to dance class and then try to get the skirt finished when I get home.


Hopefully the break helps


----------



## woodkins

dizzy4mickey said:


> Anybody else have the 1034D Brother Serger and like it or have things they don't like about it?  I am looking to buy one as well.  Any comments are appreciated!



I have had this machine for over a year & it has been a work horse for me. Easy to thread and use. I had done rolled hems with it as well and it has been really easy and no issues with it at all.



ellenbenny said:


> The backpack is a toddler sized pattern, although she does tell you how to upsize it.
> 
> I changed the way the straps were made because I wanted the straps to be wider than 1", thinking that wider might be more comfy.  But then I had to attach the 2" strap to a 1" strap to fit it through the strap adjuster, so I sewed a piece of 1" nylon webbing into the end of the 2" strap.
> 
> From the look of the picture that I got of the failure it looks almost like the nylon webbing just shredded, which caused it to come apart at that point.  It may be the material I used, but I am thinking that if I zig zag stitch it across the strap and on a diagonal a few times that may hold it.  If not I may have to find a more durable strap material.  She is sending them back to me and I should have them on Monday, so I will be able to report back.  And I will be pulling hard on those straps and doing a better quality inspection this time!
> 
> 
> Someone else asked again, so here  is the
> BACKPACK PATTERN:
> http://www.made-by-rae.com/2009/03/finally-here-toddler-backpack-pattern.html



I think someone posted, but prior to sewing you need to heat seal the ends of the webbing so that they won't frey. You can do it with a lighter or I use a wood burning tool.


----------



## Ericandjenng

teresajoy said:


> Hello!!!! This is a gorgeous quilt!





kelly1218 said:


> The quilts posted have been amazing!!!



THANKS!!



kelly1218 said:


> ****I just have to add here....I totally lost my train of thought.....damn coworker just snuck up on me and scared me senseless.......I will get even.   ***
> 
> 
> yeah....I totally forgot what I was saying.



I know what you mean...but for me, it's not the computer, it's me on my phone while I'm at work...


----------



## Ericandjenng

cogero said:


> had a horrible time with the skirt I am working on. the gathering is going all wrong and then I read the pattern and I was doing it to soon. I wish that had been in the part where it told me I had to gather and not the part about atttaching the waistband..
> 
> Oh well taking a break to head to take C to dance class and then try to get the skirt finished when I get home.



It sounds like you do what I do...just get in a hurry and get ahead of yourself  Hope things are better after dance class.


----------



## cogero

VBAndrea said:


> Me thinks you need another date with dh tonight to remedy the skirt fiasco!
> 
> Did you look at Khelsey's trip report?  They got your items and are delighted with everything!
> 
> I had better get off the computer and get working on my Big Give.  I'm so scared I'm not going to get it done in time.





kelly1218 said:


> I love date night.   We never seem to have one often though.
> Hopefully the break helps





Ericandjenng said:


> It sounds like you do what I do...just get in a hurry and get ahead of yourself  Hope things are better after dance class.



Thanks everyone. Date night was fabulous. It was the first time in forever because I do not trust many people with my son.

Andrea thanks for letting me know she posted about my items.

I am going to work on the skirt later and hopefully it will go much smoother now that I know all the steps.


----------



## ellenbenny

woodkins said:


> I have had this machine for over a year & it has been a work horse for me. Easy to thread and use. I had done rolled hems with it as well and it has been really easy and no issues with it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> I think someone posted, but prior to sewing you need to heat seal the ends of the webbing so that they won't frey. You can do it with a lighter or I use a wood burning tool.



Thanks, I did not know that!  I did heat seal the exposed ends, but not the ends I was sewing into the fabric.  Well if that is the only problem it should be an easy fix.  Learn something new every day!!


----------



## jeniamt

Anyone sew on the Viking Ruby.  Brother is offering 3 years no interest financing so I headed to my local sewing shop thinking I was going to buy the Duetta.  There was a lot to love about it but I didn't really like the way it sewed.  Then I tried out the Ruby and  loved it!  Plus its a little cheaper.  Would love some other opinions though!

Thanks, Jen


----------



## WyomingMomof6

babynala said:


> Question for WyomingMomof6:  I'm working on a big give and will be making some denim shorts and I wanted to know if I could CASE your idea(s) of adding the embroidery and wording to the legs.  The ones I'm making will be a little different but I wanted to check with you.



Sent you a PM!


----------



## MaeB

Hey all!!

Thanks for the encouraging words about the Cultrual Rep thing.  Sally, what you said about being a mentor really changed my outlook on the whole thing.  I booked my hotel last night for my interview on Thursday!

Just so I have something sewing related to contribute, though it's not Disney-related, here's a bag that I'm in the middle of sewing...or I was until I took it apart because I wasn't happy with how I sewed it.   Who can spot the bonehead mistake that I wouldn't have made if I hadn't been sewing at 1AM? Ha, just realised that you can see the pre-historic machine I sew on in this pic.


----------



## NiniMorris

MaeB said:


> Hey all!!
> 
> Thanks for the encouraging words about the Cultrual Rep thing.  Sally, what you said about being a mentor really changed my outlook on the whole thing.  I booked my hotel last night for my interview on Thursday!
> 
> Just so I have something sewing related to contribute, though it's not Disney-related, here's a bag that I'm in the middle of sewing...or I was until I took it apart because I wasn't happy with how I sewed it.   Who can spot the bonehead mistake that I wouldn't have made if I hadn't been sewing at 1AM? Ha, just realised that you can see the pre-historic machine I sew on in this pic.



I prefer to see it as a design statement...anyone can have two handle that match!


Nini


----------



## billwendy

lynnanddbyz said:


> I posted on the Big Give Board but will repost on here.  I would like to ship to Kade today but need the address.  Here is a picture of the suckers and some gummies for Jackson.



Pm'd ya and THANK YOU!!!!!!!! He will love them!!!



ellenbenny said:


> The backpack is a toddler sized pattern, although she does tell you how to upsize it.
> 
> I changed the way the straps were made because I wanted the straps to be wider than 1", thinking that wider might be more comfy.  But then I had to attach the 2" strap to a 1" strap to fit it through the strap adjuster, so I sewed a piece of 1" nylon webbing into the end of the 2" strap.
> 
> From the look of the picture that I got of the failure it looks almost like the nylon webbing just shredded, which caused it to come apart at that point.  It may be the material I used, but I am thinking that if I zig zag stitch it across the strap and on a diagonal a few times that may hold it.  If not I may have to find a more durable strap material.  She is sending them back to me and I should have them on Monday, so I will be able to report back.  And I will be pulling hard on those straps and doing a better quality inspection this time!
> 
> 
> Someone else asked again, so here  is the
> BACKPACK PATTERN:
> http://www.made-by-rae.com/2009/03/finally-here-toddler-backpack-pattern.html



Heat seal baby!!!!!that webbing comes undone in a second!

Anyone interested in trying to make a Camera bag for Kaleb's mom???????


----------



## babynala

Anyone have any suggestions on how to get a frayed look on some shorts made of denim fabric?

I created a line of stitching about an inch up from the edge of the leg of the shorts to stop the fraying once it starts but I can't figure out a way to get a good aged look on the edge.  The denim fabric I used is not too thick, it is from Joann's - not store purchased jeans. 

TIA


----------



## Diz-Mommy

I was wondering if this group has ever done anything in their signatures as a group.  Like a mini sewing bio?  

I think it would be so neat if everyone listed the machines they own/work with, their top five fav sewing patterns, their fav embroidery designers, who taught them to sew etc.  I know so often people ask about which serger, embroidery, sewing machine they should buy or who makes the best embroidery designs.  I think it would be a neat resource to just be able to scroll through the posts and see it in peoples siggys


----------



## squirrel

I found this fabric at the second hand store for $3.  It said there was 1 metre, but it actually is more like 1.4 metres.  The width is only about 42" wide.  I will have to see what I can find around Canada Day as there isn't a Canadian Flag on it!


----------



## miprender

MaeB said:


> Hey all!!
> 
> Thanks for the encouraging words about the Cultrual Rep thing.  Sally, what you said about being a mentor really changed my outlook on the whole thing.  I booked my hotel last night for my interview on Thursday!
> 
> Just so I have something sewing related to contribute, though it's not Disney-related, here's a bag that I'm in the middle of sewing...or I was until I took it apart because I wasn't happy with how I sewed it.   Who can spot the bonehead mistake that I wouldn't have made if I hadn't been sewing at 1AM? Ha, just realised that you can see the pre-historic machine I sew on in this pic.



Wow it still came out cute...


----------



## stefplus3

I was a (very minor) member of this thread way back when we took our first trip. We're going back in October so I'm back on the boards for some inspiration for outfits for my dd. She'll be 6 when we go and loves everything princessey (is that a word?) and disney. She as 2 during our last trip and was sick almost the entire trip. She didn't get to wear any of the cute things I made for her so I'm going all out this time around!


----------



## billwendy

stefplus3 said:


> I was a (very minor) member of this thread way back when we took our first trip. We're going back in October so I'm back on the boards for some inspiration for outfits for my dd. She'll be 6 when we go and loves everything princessey (is that a word?) and disney. She as 2 during our last trip and was sick almost the entire trip. She didn't get to wear any of the cute things I made for her so I'm going all out this time around!



Hey Welcome Back!!! CAnt wait to see what you come up with this time!!! She is such a great age!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stefplus3

So I'm trying to figure out how I'm going to plan outfits....I'm thinking

a: find out what the weather is usually like (oct 21-30)

b: decide which parks we'll do which days

c: make reservations

d: plan the outfits!!


I'm thinking it's usually still warm in October right? So maybe tank top style tops with the option of tee shirt underneath in case of a freak cold front?

What do I need to know about making our reservations? If we're staying offsite do I still book at the 180 day mark?


----------



## cogero

okay here is my Daughters Dance Costume. She is doing a number to Jessie the Yodeling Cowgirl. I made the skirt. Using a tutorial I found online that I modified a tiny bit because I am scared of ruffles. If I use this pattern again I will change one or two things.





I am debating a sash or bow for the waist with the red material. I think it needs something. Going to sleep on it. 

Here is a close up of the skirt.





This skirt is similar to the ones I made for Khelsey's give. I just use a tutorial for more twirl. She also has a crinoline under the skirt. I am debating adding to it for more poof.

This is the tutorial I used for this skirt.
http://thornberry.wordpress.com/2008/11/16/cup-day-skirt-tutorial/

I will take a picture tomorrow when she actually has her tights and shoes on.


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

We are headed to see Princesses on Ice in April. Anyone know of any adorable applique designs just for that?  I have all kinds of regular princess designs (and outfits that go along with them!) but I wanted some more specific.


----------



## PurpleEars

Ericandjenng said:


> Too Cute!





VBAndrea said:


> Beautiful work!  Thank you for all the hard work you do for the gives.  It seems like you do something for almost all of them.  I know I commented to you before about that but it deserves merit once again.  I really like those skirts with the aprons.





kstgelais4 said:


> Everything is so cute! I really like the aprons!





tricia said:


> Love all the Minnie dot.  Great idea to put initials on the aprons.





dianemom2 said:


> My daughter saw the Minnie aprons and just loved them.





miprender said:


> Looks great





teresajoy said:


> I love all these!!!! The aprons are so cute! I know Kris was so excited about the jewelry pouches! (I didn't know Canadians spelled it different either!)



Thanks for the kind words on my projects. I really enjoyed putting them together.



kstgelais4 said:


> Hey ladies (and Tom)! I'm still trying to catch up on sharing all the stuff I have done in the past few months. And then I realized that I don't think I posted most of the stuff from our last trip, so I will get to that too
> 
> All of these were Christmas gifts:
> 
> Kimberbell dolly and dolly carrier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PJ's made with none other than Carla's patterns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and matching bity twins sets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's it for now! I will get to more later...



I like to doll set and the PJ set. Good job!



tricia said:


> Finished a little boys shorts romper and T-shirt last night.  It is for the grandson of a friend of my mom's.  Mom and grandma of the little boy are both music teachers.



Oh this is so cute!



Ericandjenng said:


> This isn't Disney related, but I wanted to share this quilt.  The Kindergarten teachers and I had all the kids do squares (2 each) last year and this is the quilt I made for the principal from the Kindergarten classes.  The teachers didn't know it at the time, but I used the 2nd square and made each of them a small wall-hanging from their class--unfortunately I didn't take pictures of the smaller ones.



This is amazing! Thank you for sharing the picture.



MaeB said:


> Hey all!!
> 
> Thanks for the encouraging words about the Cultrual Rep thing.  Sally, what you said about being a mentor really changed my outlook on the whole thing.  I booked my hotel last night for my interview on Thursday!
> 
> Just so I have something sewing related to contribute, though it's not Disney-related, here's a bag that I'm in the middle of sewing...or I was until I took it apart because I wasn't happy with how I sewed it.   Who can spot the bonehead mistake that I wouldn't have made if I hadn't been sewing at 1AM? Ha, just realised that you can see the pre-historic machine I sew on in this pic.



Good luck at the interview. You are too brave to sew at 1am. I usually quit by 10pm.



squirrel said:


> I found this fabric at the second hand store for $3.  It said there was 1 metre, but it actually is more like 1.4 metres.  The width is only about 42" wide.  I will have to see what I can find around Canada Day as there isn't a Canadian Flag on it!



Nice score on the fabric. I saw a few Canadian themed farbic at Fabricland last weekend at $2/metre. I think they were clearing out fabric from the Olympics? I bought some with the Maple Leaf on scraves, mittens, and touques.



cogero said:


> okay here is my Daughters Dance Costume. She is doing a number to Jessie the Yodeling Cowgirl. I made the skirt. Using a tutorial I found online that I modified a tiny bit because I am scared of ruffles. If I use this pattern again I will change one or two things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am debating a sash or bow for the waist with the red material. I think it needs something. Going to sleep on it.
> 
> Here is a close up of the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This skirt is similar to the ones I made for Khelsey's give. I just use a tutorial for more twirl. She also has a crinoline under the skirt. I am debating adding to it for more poof.
> 
> This is the tutorial I used for this skirt.
> http://thornberry.wordpress.com/2008/11/16/cup-day-skirt-tutorial/
> 
> I will take a picture tomorrow when she actually has her tights and shoes on.



Glad to see that you managed to make the skirt work after your frustrating afternoon!


----------



## squirrel

PurpleEars said:


> Nice score on the fabric. I saw a few Canadian themed farbic at Fabricland last weekend at $2/metre. I think they were clearing out fabric from the Olympics? I bought some with the Maple Leaf on scraves, mittens, and touques.



Next time the Bargain Centre is at 50% off I'm going to have to get to another Fabricland store.  My store seems to have very little selection, or the good stuff is gone before it gets to 50% off.


----------



## SoonerSarah

Well I have been reading and drooling for months and I suppose I will make a post.  EVERYTHING is so gorgeous, you all have such a talent!

I just started learning to sew a few months ago, last October.  I've been going to a sewing class at a shop that is owned by ladies that go to my church, and they are so patient and wonderful with me.  I've had a sewing machine for years, the most basic thing you could get, and I've had nothing but problems, so I assumed I was a horrible seamstress.  I decided to go to one of their classes and I was surprised at how well I did.  I made a baked potato sack at my first lesson, and then a little apron at my second, and then two pairs of little girl jammie pants at my 3rd (that was using a serger).  Then they started up a quilting class and I've had 3 lessons for that.  I'm actually past this point (have the batting and bottom layer on and am starting to quilt it).  I have a long way to go to become a better sewer, but I'm having a lot of fun and I'm really enjoying myself.  





Oh, and I got a new machine, a Janome.  It really makes things easier.


----------



## Colleen27

SoonerSarah said:


> I've had a sewing machine for years, the most basic thing you could get, and I've had nothing but problems, so I assumed I was a horrible seamstress.
> 
> Oh, and I got a new machine, a Janome.  It really makes things easier.



An old, basic machine had me thinking the same thing for the longest time. I still have a pretty basic machine, but it is a newer computerized Brother and it has made all the difference in the world. DD9's machine is very similar to the one I had for all the years I didn't sew, and it still frustrates me! Mine is so much more user friendly.


----------



## Loodlow

SoonerSarah said:


> Well I have been reading and drooling for months and I suppose I will make a post.  EVERYTHING is so gorgeous, you all have such a talent!
> 
> I just started learning to sew a few months ago, last October.  I've been going to a sewing class at a shop that is owned by ladies that go to my church, and they are so patient and wonderful with me.  I've had a sewing machine for years, the most basic thing you could get, and I've had nothing but problems, so I assumed I was a horrible seamstress.  I decided to go to one of their classes and I was surprised at how well I did.  I made a baked potato sack at my first lesson, and then a little apron at my second, and then two pairs of little girl jammie pants at my 3rd (that was using a serger).  Then they started up a quilting class and I've had 3 lessons for that.  I'm actually past this point (have the batting and bottom layer on and am starting to quilt it).  I have a long way to go to become a better sewer, but I'm having a lot of fun and I'm really enjoying myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I got a new machine, a Janome.  It really makes things easier.



I love the quilt! Isn't this thread inspiring?


----------



## NiniMorris

Well, it looks like I can say without any doubt ... we are going to Disney!  Since our income tax refund check came in early, and a nice creditor has decided to accept half of our debt (actually they took off the late fees and some of the interest on the late fees), hubby has decided to pay for a big chunk of the Disney trip out of the refund check.  Meaning I can pay for the rest without even thinking hard about it!

Now on to the clothing planning ..... hubby has agreed to matching shirts  (really!!!); but now, DD10 has said she doesn't want to wear t shirts.  Oh...and NO dresses!  LOL

I think this might be the easiest trip to plan EVER!

Now, to finalize the ADRs, and to start the REAL planning!!


======

As a quilter in a former life, I LOVE the quilt!  (My computer doesn't seem to love me today and has seriously hampered my quoting...) Makes me want to go back and make another quilt...hmmmm


Nini


----------



## Piper

Need Help Please.

I hate having to ask, but I need someone to make the pillow cases for Kade & Jackson on Kade's big give.  The doctor has put me on a medication that is kicking my butt!  It is making me nauseated, dizzy and drowsey.  She says she knows the side effects are wicked, but it may keep me from having to have a "not-so-fun" surgery.

I can't sew or drive to get to the post office!  I was hoping I would adjust to it, but it hasn't happened yet.  Thanks to anyone who can do this.


----------



## GlassSlippers

babynala said:


> Anyone have any suggestions on how to get a frayed look on some shorts made of denim fabric?
> 
> I created a line of stitching about an inch up from the edge of the leg of the shorts to stop the fraying once it starts but I can't figure out a way to get a good aged look on the edge.  The denim fabric I used is not too thick, it is from Joann's - not store purchased jeans.
> 
> TIA



I think I read somewhere that you start the fraying and then run the shorts through the washer and dryer.

HTH!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## SallyfromDE

ellenbenny said:


> Thanks, I did not know that!  I did heat seal the exposed ends, but not the ends I was sewing into the fabric.  Well if that is the only problem it should be an easy fix.  Learn something new every day!!



I've taken some things like this to the shoemaker to be reinforced. 



MaeB said:


> Hey all!!
> 
> Thanks for the encouraging words about the Cultrual Rep thing.  Sally, what you said about being a mentor really changed my outlook on the whole thing.  I booked my hotel last night for my interview on Thursday!
> 
> Just so I have something sewing related to contribute, though it's not Disney-related, here's a bag that I'm in the middle of sewing...or I was until I took it apart because I wasn't happy with how I sewed it.   Who can spot the bonehead mistake that I wouldn't have made if I hadn't been sewing at 1AM? Ha, just realised that you can see the pre-historic machine I sew on in this pic.



Make sure you keep us up to date on the interview. I love your bag. Remember, there is no perfect in sewing. It's all up to interpretation. 



SoonerSarah said:


> Well I have been reading and drooling for months and I suppose I will make a post.  EVERYTHING is so gorgeous, you all have such a talent!
> 
> I just started learning to sew a few months ago, last October.  I've been going to a sewing class at a shop that is owned by ladies that go to my church, and they are so patient and wonderful with me.  I've had a sewing machine for years, the most basic thing you could get, and I've had nothing but problems, so I assumed I was a horrible seamstress.  I decided to go to one of their classes and I was surprised at how well I did.  I made a baked potato sack at my first lesson, and then a little apron at my second, and then two pairs of little girl jammie pants at my 3rd (that was using a serger).  Then they started up a quilting class and I've had 3 lessons for that.  I'm actually past this point (have the batting and bottom layer on and am starting to quilt it).  I have a long way to go to become a better sewer, but I'm having a lot of fun and I'm really enjoying myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I got a new machine, a Janome.  It really makes things easier.



Wow! Sounds like you are really having a great time! That is the whole point of sewing. I find it relaxing.


----------



## hivemama

I need tips on installing a  zipper. Making ds a pair of cargo shorts. I've never been happy with the way my zippers look. HELP!


----------



## Fruto76

Hi Everyone,
I have been lurking here for a bit, you are all so very talented! I love all your creations. I am beginning to sew some stuff for my dd9 for our upcoming Spring Break trip. I'm an amateur sewer so I am not doing too much. So far I have altered some old jeans and made them into skirts with some material I had in my stash. We went and bought some new fabric to make a dress and a halter top. We'll see what else I can come up with before 2 weeks. I look forward to getting to know you all and know that your work will keep me inspired and sewing!


----------



## billwendy

Fruto76 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have been lurking here for a bit, you are all so very talented! I love all your creations. I am beginning to sew some stuff for my dd9 for our upcoming Spring Break trip. I'm an amateur sewer so I am not doing too much. So far I have altered some old jeans and made them into skirts with some material I had in my stash. We went and bought some new fabric to make a dress and a halter top. We'll see what else I can come up with before 2 weeks. I look forward to getting to know you all and know that your work will keep me inspired and sewing!



Welcome! Do you have any of Carla' C's patterns? They are nice and easly to follow!!


So, I found a lightly used Brother on craigslist today - what do you think??????
http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/art/2234235215.html


----------



## jeniamt

So nobody sews on the Viking Designer Ruby????  

I really want this machine but would love a real person's opinion.  It is not cheap but you only turn 40 once and DH says to go for it.  Its hard to justify so much money for a sewing machine.  I have never had an embroidery machine b/f and I always said I would wait until I could go big.  Well this baby comes with a hoop that is 360 x 200 mm (14.2" x 7.9").    Plus it sews great and makes beautiful buttonholes!  My bernina is about 15 years old and still sews well but it is old school.  I feel like its going from a car that had AM radio to one now that has a built in jack for an ipod.  The technology has come a long way!


----------



## VBAndrea

cogero said:


> okay here is my Daughters Dance Costume. She is doing a number to Jessie the Yodeling Cowgirl. I made the skirt. Using a tutorial I found online that I modified a tiny bit because I am scared of ruffles. If I use this pattern again I will change one or two things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am debating a sash or bow for the waist with the red material. I think it needs something. Going to sleep on it.
> 
> Here is a close up of the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This skirt is similar to the ones I made for Khelsey's give. I just use a tutorial for more twirl. She also has a crinoline under the skirt. I am debating adding to it for more poof.
> 
> This is the tutorial I used for this skirt.
> http://thornberry.wordpress.com/2008/11/16/cup-day-skirt-tutorial/
> 
> I will take a picture tomorrow when she actually has her tights and shoes on.


Your dd looks soooooo cute in the outfit!  Great job.  I agree -- I think a little red at the waist line in some sort of form would look sharp.  But there is nothing wrong with the way it is now either -- so do what you have time for.



SoonerSarah said:


> Well I have been reading and drooling for months and I suppose I will make a post.  EVERYTHING is so gorgeous, you all have such a talent!
> 
> I just started learning to sew a few months ago, last October.  I've been going to a sewing class at a shop that is owned by ladies that go to my church, and they are so patient and wonderful with me.  I've had a sewing machine for years, the most basic thing you could get, and I've had nothing but problems, so I assumed I was a horrible seamstress.  I decided to go to one of their classes and I was surprised at how well I did.  I made a baked potato sack at my first lesson, and then a little apron at my second, and then two pairs of little girl jammie pants at my 3rd (that was using a serger).  Then they started up a quilting class and I've had 3 lessons for that.  I'm actually past this point (have the batting and bottom layer on and am starting to quilt it).  I have a long way to go to become a better sewer, but I'm having a lot of fun and I'm really enjoying myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I got a new machine, a Janome.  It really makes things easier.


That looks FANTASTIC, especially for a beginner.  



Piper said:


> Need Help Please.
> 
> I hate having to ask, but I need someone to make the pillow cases for Kade & Jackson on Kade's big give.  The doctor has put me on a medication that is kicking my butt!  It is making me nauseated, dizzy and drowsey.  She says she knows the side effects are wicked, but it may keep me from having to have a "not-so-fun" surgery.
> 
> I can't sew or drive to get to the post office!  I was hoping I would adjust to it, but it hasn't happened yet.  Thanks to anyone who can do this.


Oh no Piper -- I hope you feel better.  Will the side effects subside as you get used to the medication?

Sadly I may not even finish my project for Kade on time so I don't want to add in pillow cases.  Hopefully someone else can step in -- if not the boys will have to live without them.  They are getting alot of cute things so I think they'd be happier knowing you are putting your health and well being first than risk driving to the post office or sewing over your finger!  Get Well!!!




Fruto76 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have been lurking here for a bit, you are all so very talented! I love all your creations. I am beginning to sew some stuff for my dd9 for our upcoming Spring Break trip. I'm an amateur sewer so I am not doing too much. So far I have altered some old jeans and made them into skirts with some material I had in my stash. We went and bought some new fabric to make a dress and a halter top. We'll see what else I can come up with before 2 weeks. I look forward to getting to know you all and know that your work will keep me inspired and sewing!


Welcome!  Would love to see some pics of what you done.


----------



## ellenbenny

jeniamt said:


> So nobody sews on the Viking Designer Ruby????
> 
> I really want this machine but would love a real person's opinion.  It is not cheap but you only turn 40 once and DH says to go for it.  Its hard to justify so much money for a sewing machine.  I have never had an embroidery machine b/f and I always said I would wait until I could go big.  Well this baby comes with a hoop that is 360 x 200 mm (14.2" x 7.9").    Plus it sews great and makes beautiful buttonholes!  My bernina is about 15 years old and still sews well but it is old school.  I feel like its going from a car that had AM radio to one now that has a built in jack for an ipod.  The technology has come a long way!



Sorry I can't help.  Are there any reviews out there.  One place to look would be patternreview.com.  The hoop sounds amazing though!




Fruto76 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have been lurking here for a bit, you are all so very talented! I love all your creations. I am beginning to sew some stuff for my dd9 for our upcoming Spring Break trip. I'm an amateur sewer so I am not doing too much. So far I have altered some old jeans and made them into skirts with some material I had in my stash. We went and bought some new fabric to make a dress and a halter top. We'll see what else I can come up with before 2 weeks. I look forward to getting to know you all and know that your work will keep me inspired and sewing!



Welcome, can't wait to see what you create!!


----------



## ellenbenny

MaeB said:


> Hey all!!
> 
> Thanks for the encouraging words about the Cultrual Rep thing.  Sally, what you said about being a mentor really changed my outlook on the whole thing.  I booked my hotel last night for my interview on Thursday!
> 
> Just so I have something sewing related to contribute, though it's not Disney-related, here's a bag that I'm in the middle of sewing...or I was until I took it apart because I wasn't happy with how I sewed it.   Who can spot the bonehead mistake that I wouldn't have made if I hadn't been sewing at 1AM? Ha, just realised that you can see the pre-historic machine I sew on in this pic.



Ooh, very pretty bag!! If it helps any I didn't figure out what was wrong right away.  Good luck with the interview, so exciting!!



cogero said:


> okay here is my Daughters Dance Costume. She is doing a number to Jessie the Yodeling Cowgirl. I made the skirt. Using a tutorial I found online that I modified a tiny bit because I am scared of ruffles. If I use this pattern again I will change one or two things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am debating a sash or bow for the waist with the red material. I think it needs something. Going to sleep on it.
> 
> Here is a close up of the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This skirt is similar to the ones I made for Khelsey's give. I just use a tutorial for more twirl. She also has a crinoline under the skirt. I am debating adding to it for more poof.
> 
> This is the tutorial I used for this skirt.
> http://thornberry.wordpress.com/2008/11/16/cup-day-skirt-tutorial/
> 
> I will take a picture tomorrow when she actually has her tights and shoes on.



Love the Jessie outfit!!  



SoonerSarah said:


> Well I have been reading and drooling for months and I suppose I will make a post.  EVERYTHING is so gorgeous, you all have such a talent!
> 
> I just started learning to sew a few months ago, last October.  I've been going to a sewing class at a shop that is owned by ladies that go to my church, and they are so patient and wonderful with me.  I've had a sewing machine for years, the most basic thing you could get, and I've had nothing but problems, so I assumed I was a horrible seamstress.  I decided to go to one of their classes and I was surprised at how well I did.  I made a baked potato sack at my first lesson, and then a little apron at my second, and then two pairs of little girl jammie pants at my 3rd (that was using a serger).  Then they started up a quilting class and I've had 3 lessons for that.  I'm actually past this point (have the batting and bottom layer on and am starting to quilt it).  I have a long way to go to become a better sewer, but I'm having a lot of fun and I'm really enjoying myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I got a new machine, a Janome.  It really makes things easier.



Welcome, your quilt looks awesome!  I recently made my first quilt, and it is a lot of work, not sure if I will do more or not.  Can't wait to see what else you make.


----------



## jessica52877

Piper said:


> Need Help Please.
> 
> I hate having to ask, but I need someone to make the pillow cases for Kade & Jackson on Kade's big give.  The doctor has put me on a medication that is kicking my butt!  It is making me nauseated, dizzy and drowsey.  She says she knows the side effects are wicked, but it may keep me from having to have a "not-so-fun" surgery.
> 
> I can't sew or drive to get to the post office!  I was hoping I would adjust to it, but it hasn't happened yet.  Thanks to anyone who can do this.



Piper, I'll do the pillowcases! No worries!


----------



## Piper

VBAndrea said:


> Oh no Piper -- I hope you feel better. Will the side effects subside as you get used to the medication?
> 
> Sadly I may not even finish my project for Kade on time so I don't want to add in pillow cases. Hopefully someone else can step in -- if not the boys will have to live without them. They are getting alot of cute things so I think they'd be happier knowing you are putting your health and well being first than risk driving to the post office or sewing over your finger! Get Well!!!
> 
> 
> 
> She has me on 1 dose a day for now--I'm supposed to gradually get up to 3 a day.  She seems to think it will take about a week each time to get used to the new dose.  I really hope it works--I don't know which is worse, the nausea or the dizzy feeling.  I took a 2 hour nap yesterday and still went to bed at 8 o'clock and slept until 7 this morning!  At least I'll be well rested!
Click to expand...


----------



## Piper

jessica52877 said:


> Piper, I'll do the pillowcases! No worries!


 
Thank you Jessica.  I don't like to not be able to follow through with obligations, but it takes me forever to just type--I keep making mistakes!


----------



## SallyfromDE

jeniamt said:


> So nobody sews on the Viking Designer Ruby????
> 
> I really want this machine but would love a real person's opinion.  It is not cheap but you only turn 40 once and DH says to go for it.  Its hard to justify so much money for a sewing machine.  I have never had an embroidery machine b/f and I always said I would wait until I could go big.  Well this baby comes with a hoop that is 360 x 200 mm (14.2" x 7.9").    Plus it sews great and makes beautiful buttonholes!  My bernina is about 15 years old and still sews well but it is old school.  I feel like its going from a car that had AM radio to one now that has a built in jack for an ipod.  The technology has come a long way!



All I can say... is if DH says go for it... I'd go for it. 



billwendy said:


> Welcome! Do you have any of Carla' C's patterns? They are nice and easly to follow!!
> 
> 
> So, I found a lightly used Brother on craigslist today - what do you think??????
> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/art/2234235215.html



Why don't you email and ask her about them? Even tho' she's only had them a few months, they are still used. See what kind of reponse she's had, maybe you could get her to go lower?


----------



## froggy33

We are going!  We're going to make a quick trip to DW in May.  And we're going to stay at Animal Kingdom Lodge!  It's just me and my daughter and my folks going.  We're going to hang out at the resort and do a day at EPCOT! I'm going to schedule some character dinners, so I'll get to make a few more outfits!  It's going to be so fun!  We're going to be there May 14-16.

Jessica


----------



## clhemsath

froggy33 said:


> We are going!  We're going to make a quick trip to DW in May.  And we're going to stay at Animal Kingdom Lodge!  It's just me and my daughter and my folks going.  We're going to hang out at the resort and do a day at EPCOT! I'm going to schedule some character dinners, so I'll get to make a few more outfits!  It's going to be so fun!  We're going to be there May 14-16.
> 
> Jessica



YAY! Well, YAY you for getting to go and YAY us getting to see what you create

I have been sewing like crazy this weekend making Mardi Gras dresses for the girls, Kade's big give, Minnie rosetta bags for my girls and finishing up the Cathy ballerina dress.  Hopefully I will get some pictures tonight.


----------



## weluvdizne

I'm going to try to catch up - forgive me if I forget somebody.  

First off, thank you to everyone who gave me ideas for a zippered bag for the parks.  Lots of great ideas.  I appreciate it.  

Froggy33 - so glad you get to use that stunning dress for Epcot!!!

Teresa - Cute dress and love the pix of Daddy and daughter.  So sweet.

1308Miles - love the portrait peasant tops.  The ruffled socks are adorable!

Wendy - your rosetta bag turned out real nice.  Looks good for everyday use, too.

Tricia - Your son's jacket is great.  I love that you have him involved.  I'm trying to involve my kids, too.  

WyomingMomof6 - Cute pirate outfit.LOVE the cupcakes.

PurpleEars - Love the Minnie skirts and aprons.  Which pattern did you use for the skirts.  They are really cute.

Eyore4Ever149 - cute dress.  Love the pom-pons on the bottom.  How did you attatch them.  

EEsMommy.  THe Crystal Palace shirts are so adorable, so are your boys, too!  We are going to CP as well, and I'm hoping to try some Pooh and friends appliques.  

Ellen - those backpacks turned out so great.  You have such a kind heart.  

aboveH20 - Praying that your son and his crew stay safe.  Keep us posted please.

Granna - the gymnastics outfit turned out nice, as do all your creations.  Congrats on your Etsy store, and your first sale.  

Cogero - the flower skirt looks great.  Nice pattern. 

Diz-Mommy - Cute princess dress.  Love the baby pix.  Your daughter is adorable!!  

abfight - how are you doing after your gallbladder surgery?  I hope your recovery is going well.  I had mine removed about  5 weeks ago and am feeling great.  Finally getting back to normal.  Hope it's going well for you, too.  

Piper - I am sending you well wishes.  Hope that you can adjust to the meds easily.  Hope the help you, too.


----------



## babynala

Oh - I think I missed a quote for the cute dolly and matching doll carrier.  I love the Monkey PJs and the cute little musical romper.  



Ericandjenng said:


> This isn't Disney related, but I wanted to share this quilt.  The Kindergarten teachers and I had all the kids do squares (2 each) last year and this is the quilt I made for the principal from the Kindergarten classes.  The teachers didn't know it at the time, but I used the 2nd square and made each of them a small wall-hanging from their class--unfortunately I didn't take pictures of the smaller ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't just quilt but I don't always take pictures of what I make.  I will have to get better about that.
> 
> Here is a link to the Mary Poppins costume I made my BFF for her birthday cruise a few years ago.  She found the hat & umbrella and wanted a particular outfit of Mary's that isn't readily available.  It's from the scene in the park when they first encounter Bert when he's drawing on the sidewalk just before Jolly Holiday.  I think they got most of Bert's (her DH) costume at the thrift store.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1597087&highlight=poppins+pirates+pumpkins&page=19


What a great quilt.  It was so nice of you to make little ones for each of the teacher's classrooms.  The Mary Poppins outfit is great.  What a cute Mary and Bert.  



cogero said:


> Went on a date with DH last night. Our first in like forever. It was nice to get away from the kids for a bit.
> 
> I am now going to go and finish the skirt I am working on for DD's Jessie the Yodeling Cowgirl Solo for Dance Competition.


Glad you got a chance to get out.  



MaeB said:


> Hey all!!
> 
> Thanks for the encouraging words about the Cultrual Rep thing.  Sally, what you said about being a mentor really changed my outlook on the whole thing.  I booked my hotel last night for my interview on Thursday!
> 
> Just so I have something sewing related to contribute, though it's not Disney-related, here's a bag that I'm in the middle of sewing...or I was until I took it apart because I wasn't happy with how I sewed it.   Who can spot the bonehead mistake that I wouldn't have made if I hadn't been sewing at 1AM? Ha, just realised that you can see the pre-historic machine I sew on in this pic.


I really like this bag, the colors are so nice.  I've been making mistakes if I try to sew after 10 pm.  



stefplus3 said:


> I was a (very minor) member of this thread way back when we took our first trip. We're going back in October so I'm back on the boards for some inspiration for outfits for my dd. She'll be 6 when we go and loves everything princessey (is that a word?) and disney. She as 2 during our last trip and was sick almost the entire trip. She didn't get to wear any of the cute things I made for her so I'm going all out this time around!


Welcome back.  That's too bad your DD was sick at Disney.  I can't wait to see what you make for your DD.  



SoonerSarah said:


> Well I have been reading and drooling for months and I suppose I will make a post.  EVERYTHING is so gorgeous, you all have such a talent!
> 
> I just started learning to sew a few months ago, last October.  I've been going to a sewing class at a shop that is owned by ladies that go to my church, and they are so patient and wonderful with me.  I've had a sewing machine for years, the most basic thing you could get, and I've had nothing but problems, so I assumed I was a horrible seamstress.  I decided to go to one of their classes and I was surprised at how well I did.  I made a baked potato sack at my first lesson, and then a little apron at my second, and then two pairs of little girl jammie pants at my 3rd (that was using a serger).  Then they started up a quilting class and I've had 3 lessons for that.  I'm actually past this point (have the batting and bottom layer on and am starting to quilt it).  I have a long way to go to become a better sewer, but I'm having a lot of fun and I'm really enjoying myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I got a new machine, a Janome.  It really makes things easier.


This quilt is beautiful.  



NiniMorris said:


> Well, it looks like I can say without any doubt ... we are going to Disney!  Since our income tax refund check came in early, and a nice creditor has decided to accept half of our debt (actually they took off the late fees and some of the interest on the late fees), hubby has decided to pay for a big chunk of the Disney trip out of the refund check.  Meaning I can pay for the rest without even thinking hard about it!
> 
> Now on to the clothing planning ..... hubby has agreed to matching shirts  (really!!!); but now, DD10 has said she doesn't want to wear t shirts.  Oh...and NO dresses!  LOL
> 
> I think this might be the easiest trip to plan EVER!
> 
> Now, to finalize the ADRs, and to start the REAL planning!!
> 
> 
> ======
> 
> As a quilter in a former life, I LOVE the quilt!  (My computer doesn't seem to love me today and has seriously hampered my quoting...) Makes me want to go back and make another quilt...hmmmm
> 
> 
> Nini


Congrats on finalizing your Sept trip and matching shirts too.  I guess you will be busy for the next few months.  I'm thinking Sept is warm enough for tank tops, or does that count as a t-shirt.  I'm sure you and your DD will come up with something that she is willing to wear.  



GlassSlippers said:


> I think I read somewhere that you start the fraying and then run the shorts through the washer and dryer.
> 
> HTH!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk


Thanks.



Fruto76 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have been lurking here for a bit, you are all so very talented! I love all your creations. I am beginning to sew some stuff for my dd9 for our upcoming Spring Break trip. I'm an amateur sewer so I am not doing too much. So far I have altered some old jeans and made them into skirts with some material I had in my stash. We went and bought some new fabric to make a dress and a halter top. We'll see what else I can come up with before 2 weeks. I look forward to getting to know you all and know that your work will keep me inspired and sewing!


Hi 



froggy33 said:


> We are going!  We're going to make a quick trip to DW in May.  And we're going to stay at Animal Kingdom Lodge!  It's just me and my daughter and my folks going.  We're going to hang out at the resort and do a day at EPCOT! I'm going to schedule some character dinners, so I'll get to make a few more outfits!  It's going to be so fun!  We're going to be there May 14-16.
> 
> Jessica


Yeah, I bet you can't wait to see your DD all dressed up in that beautiful epcot dress you made.


----------



## froggy33

clhemsath said:


> YAY! Well, YAY you for getting to go and YAY us getting to see what you create
> 
> I have been sewing like crazy this weekend making Mardi Gras dresses for the girls, Kade's big give, Minnie rosetta bags for my girls and finishing up the Cathy ballerina dress.  Hopefully I will get some pictures tonight.



Thanks!  I can't wait to see pics!  I love the chit chat on here, but my fav is seeing what everyone makes.


----------



## Fruto76

jeniamt said:


> So nobody sews on the Viking Designer Ruby????
> 
> I really want this machine but would love a real person's opinion.  It is not cheap but you only turn 40 once and DH says to go for it.  Its hard to justify so much money for a sewing machine.  I have never had an embroidery machine b/f and I always said I would wait until I could go big.  Well this baby comes with a hoop that is 360 x 200 mm (14.2" x 7.9").    Plus it sews great and makes beautiful buttonholes!  My bernina is about 15 years old and still sews well but it is old school.  I feel like its going from a car that had AM radio to one now that has a built in jack for an ipod.  The technology has come a long way!



I have a Viking Platinum, love it. If the Ruby is anything like it, I would say go for it. I have no regrets about buying my machine. 



billwendy said:


> Welcome! Do you have any of Carla' C's patterns? They are nice and easly to follow!!


 Thank you, I will check them out! 



VBAndrea said:


> Welcome!  Would love to see some pics of what you done.


Thanks!  I will try to post some pics tonight.


----------



## clairemolly

jeniamt said:


> So nobody sews on the Viking Designer Ruby????
> 
> I really want this machine but would love a real person's opinion.  It is not cheap but you only turn 40 once and DH says to go for it.  Its hard to justify so much money for a sewing machine.  I have never had an embroidery machine b/f and I always said I would wait until I could go big.  Well this baby comes with a hoop that is 360 x 200 mm (14.2" x 7.9").    Plus it sews great and makes beautiful buttonholes!  My bernina is about 15 years old and still sews well but it is old school.  I feel like its going from a car that had AM radio to one now that has a built in jack for an ipod.  The technology has come a long way!



If I remember correctly, the Ruby is still relatively new.  I looked at it at our local dealer but it was out of my price range.  If your DH says to o for it, I'd go ahead and get it!


----------



## PurpleEars

SoonerSarah said:


> Well I have been reading and drooling for months and I suppose I will make a post.  EVERYTHING is so gorgeous, you all have such a talent!
> 
> I just started learning to sew a few months ago, last October.  I've been going to a sewing class at a shop that is owned by ladies that go to my church, and they are so patient and wonderful with me.  I've had a sewing machine for years, the most basic thing you could get, and I've had nothing but problems, so I assumed I was a horrible seamstress.  I decided to go to one of their classes and I was surprised at how well I did.  I made a baked potato sack at my first lesson, and then a little apron at my second, and then two pairs of little girl jammie pants at my 3rd (that was using a serger).  Then they started up a quilting class and I've had 3 lessons for that.  I'm actually past this point (have the batting and bottom layer on and am starting to quilt it).  I have a long way to go to become a better sewer, but I'm having a lot of fun and I'm really enjoying myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I got a new machine, a Janome.  It really makes things easier.



That is a beautiful quilt - it didn't look like a "first quilt" to me!



hivemama said:


> I need tips on installing a  zipper. Making ds a pair of cargo shorts. I've never been happy with the way my zippers look. HELP!



I've heard people use glue stick to baste the zipper in place before they sew the zipper. I may be able to help more if you explain why you didn't like the way your zippers look.



Fruto76 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have been lurking here for a bit, you are all so very talented! I love all your creations. I am beginning to sew some stuff for my dd9 for our upcoming Spring Break trip. I'm an amateur sewer so I am not doing too much. So far I have altered some old jeans and made them into skirts with some material I had in my stash. We went and bought some new fabric to make a dress and a halter top. We'll see what else I can come up with before 2 weeks. I look forward to getting to know you all and know that your work will keep me inspired and sewing!



I just want to say welcome!



jeniamt said:


> So nobody sews on the Viking Designer Ruby????
> 
> I really want this machine but would love a real person's opinion.  It is not cheap but you only turn 40 once and DH says to go for it.  Its hard to justify so much money for a sewing machine.  I have never had an embroidery machine b/f and I always said I would wait until I could go big.  Well this baby comes with a hoop that is 360 x 200 mm (14.2" x 7.9").    Plus it sews great and makes beautiful buttonholes!  My bernina is about 15 years old and still sews well but it is old school.  I feel like its going from a car that had AM radio to one now that has a built in jack for an ipod.  The technology has come a long way!



I can't help you with the Viking Ruby, but that embroidery hoop (assuming that is the full size for embroidery) sounds amazing!



Piper said:


> She has me on 1 dose a day for now--I'm supposed to gradually get up to 3 a day.  She seems to think it will take about a week each time to get used to the new dose.  I really hope it works--I don't know which is worse, the nausea or the dizzy feeling.  I took a 2 hour nap yesterday and still went to bed at 8 o'clock and slept until 7 this morning!  At least I'll be well rested!



I am sorry to hear about your meds giving you so much trouble! I hope you will adjust to this soon. 



froggy33 said:


> We are going!  We're going to make a quick trip to DW in May.  And we're going to stay at Animal Kingdom Lodge!  It's just me and my daughter and my folks going.  We're going to hang out at the resort and do a day at EPCOT! I'm going to schedule some character dinners, so I'll get to make a few more outfits!  It's going to be so fun!  We're going to be there May 14-16.
> 
> Jessica



Awesome! Have fun making the outfits!



weluvdizne said:


> PurpleEars - Love the Minnie skirts and aprons.  Which pattern did you use for the skirts.  They are really cute.



It's Carla's preppy skort/skirt pattern (I made them as skirts).

So all the recent talk about the Minnie inspired Rosetta bag sent me into a park bag design mode. I spent the last week working on this as I wanted a number of mods - such as making it into an across shoulder bag with a zipper. It was mostly based on a 2 patterns and I made a number of changes on the go. The bag was quite comfortable to wear when I tried it on, though I still need to test with items I normally carry in my park bag.

The bag on the door knob:





The inside of the bag with pockets:





You can't see the zipper very well but there is one to close the bag. I am one of the people who insist on having a zipper as I am afraid things may fly out during rides. Also as a city girl, I figure it would be more difficult for someone to pick pocket if I had a zipper to stop them (and hopefully they think the bag is too cute to cut it open for my wallet).

Thanks for looking!


----------



## UtahMama

I FOUND YOU!!!!

Planning a DL trip for August. DD will be almost 7. She likes the twirlie skirts like at Children's Place (3 horizontal rectangles...does anyone know the math? I totally remember something like each long rectangle length is doubled from the previous tier.???) I got a Babyloc Lauren Serger from Christmas and havent tried it yet. CANT WAIT to try it out! 

 I want an easy peasy peasant top pattern, a horizontal twirlie skirt pattern, a more modest halter or sun dress pattern, simple shorts pattern for Norah and my DBF's 4 yr old son. I'll look on YouCanMakeThis.com...Hopefully I'll find some cool EASY stuff.


----------



## weluvdizne

PurpleEars said:


> So all the recent talk about the Minnie inspired Rosetta bag sent me into a park bag design mode. I spent the last week working on this as I wanted a number of mods - such as making it into an across shoulder bag with a zipper. It was mostly based on a 2 patterns and I made a number of changes on the go. The bag was quite comfortable to wear when I tried it on, though I still need to test with items I normally carry in my park bag.
> 
> The bag on the door knob:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside of the bag with pockets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't see the zipper very well but there is one to close the bag. I am one of the people who insist on having a zipper as I am afraid things may fly out during rides. Also as a city girl, I figure it would be more difficult for someone to pick pocket if I had a zipper to stop them (and hopefully they think the bag is too cute to cut it open for my wallet).
> 
> Thanks for looking!



I LOVE your bag!  Super cute and just about exactly what I am hoping to make.  Nice job.  Oh, did I mention I love it?


----------



## billwendy

UtahMama said:


> I FOUND YOU!!!!
> 
> Planning a DL trip for August. DD will be almost 7. She likes the twirlie skirts like at Children's Place (3 horizontal rectangles...does anyone know the math? I totally remember something like each long rectangle length is doubled from the previous tier.???) I got a Babyloc Lauren Serger from Christmas and havent tried it yet. CANT WAIT to try it out!
> 
> I want an easy peasy peasant top pattern, a horizontal twirlie skirt pattern, a more modest halter or sun dress pattern, simple shorts pattern for Norah and my DBF's 4 yr old son. I'll look on YouCanMakeThis.com...Hopefully I'll find some cool EASY stuff.



Hey Girl!!!! Long time no see!!!! You gotta check out Carla C's patterns - she has them for all the things you are looking for!!!!


----------



## Dustykins

Doing a fly-by, I'll come back and catch up tomorrow (I'm going to bed - DD didn't sleep at all Friday night, DS' birthday party was yesterday afternoon, immediately followed by another birthday party and I'm still exhausted even though I had two long naps today!) but I wanted to post this picture of a little outfit I made for a birthday present for yesterday.  The patterns are from Little Girls Big style (although I altered the pants a little) in Dr. Suess fabric.


----------



## UtahMama

billwendy said:


> Hey Girl!!!! Long time no see!!!! You gotta check out Carla C's patterns - she has them for all the things you are looking for!!!!



I just opened another tab... I do believe you may be right!!!  Thank you Carla C!!!!!! Now to find Tangled fabric??? 

I'll probably be here as I struggle through learning to serge. Oh wait, my fabric store gives free lessons since I bought it from them  

Be prepared to be wow'd

That being said, can you "sew" with a serger? Or do I need to tune up my trusty Brother machine?


----------



## Adi12982

UtahMama said:


> I FOUND YOU!!!!
> 
> Planning a DL trip for August. DD will be almost 7. She likes the twirlie skirts like at Children's Place (3 horizontal rectangles...does anyone know the math? I totally remember something like each long rectangle length is doubled from the previous tier.???) I got a Babyloc Lauren Serger from Christmas and havent tried it yet. CANT WAIT to try it out!
> 
> I want an easy peasy peasant top pattern, a horizontal twirlie skirt pattern, a more modest halter or sun dress pattern, simple shorts pattern for Norah and my DBF's 4 yr old son. I'll look on YouCanMakeThis.com...Hopefully I'll find some cool EASY stuff.



UtahMama - you are back!  Yeay - glad to see you!!


----------



## billwendy

You guys - should I go for that Serger???? The person will sell it to me for 150 and it comes with 2 extra feet and thread. She used it for 2 hours. She is a college student who was taking a class but dropped out of it......any thoughts before I committ? She sent me a ton of pictures of it, and its super clean inside - so I think she's telling me the truth. She will also give me the original receipt so I can continue on with the 5year warrenty.......thoughts?????????

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/art/2234235215.html

My ol Walmart singer just is giving me nothing but trouble anymore, even after it has been serviced.....It almost always comes unthreaded at the needle, and I've used a bunch of new needles and it cant seem to go through more than 2 layers without having a fit anymore......??????

What would you do!!!???? HELP!!!!


----------



## teresajoy

MaeB said:


> Hey all!!
> 
> Thanks for the encouraging words about the Cultrual Rep thing.  Sally, what you said about being a mentor really changed my outlook on the whole thing.  I booked my hotel last night for my interview on Thursday!
> 
> Just so I have something sewing related to contribute, though it's not Disney-related, here's a bag that I'm in the middle of sewing...or I was until I took it apart because I wasn't happy with how I sewed it.   Who can spot the bonehead mistake that I wouldn't have made if I hadn't been sewing at 1AM? Ha, just realised that you can see the pre-historic machine I sew on in this pic.



I don't see that as a problem!! I'd leave it!! Very cute! 
Good luck on your interview!!! Keep us posted!! 




Diz-Mommy said:


> I was wondering if this group has ever done anything in their signatures as a group.  Like a mini sewing bio?
> 
> I think it would be so neat if everyone listed the machines they own/work with, their top five fav sewing patterns, their fav embroidery designers, who taught them to sew etc.  I know so often people ask about which serger, embroidery, sewing machine they should buy or who makes the best embroidery designs.  I think it would be a neat resource to just be able to scroll through the posts and see it in peoples siggys



I don't think I have enough room in my siggy to do that here, but I could add it to my Big Give sinature.  
Here's what I have, though:
Singer Serger 14SH654 I paid $50 for it at Walmart about 2 years ago, and I love it. 
Brother 270D emboidery machine (4X4 hoop, toooo small!) 
Viking Rose- My cousin is letting me borrow it. It's an embroidery machine, (4X4 hoop)but I don't have a card reader that I can get to work for it, so I just sew on it. 
I have another Viking (my cousin's too) and Singer that I got for my graduation almost 24 years ago, but they aren't working. 

I am hoping to someday get an embroidery machine with a bigger hoop. 



stefplus3 said:


> I was a (very minor) member of this thread way back when we took our first trip. We're going back in October so I'm back on the boards for some inspiration for outfits for my dd. She'll be 6 when we go and loves everything princessey (is that a word?) and disney. She as 2 during our last trip and was sick almost the entire trip. She didn't get to wear any of the cute things I made for her so I'm going all out this time around!



Hi!!! Welcome back! 



stefplus3 said:


> So I'm trying to figure out how I'm going to plan outfits....I'm thinking
> 
> a: find out what the weather is usually like (oct 21-30)
> 
> 
> I'm thinking it's usually still warm in October right? So maybe tank top style tops with the option of tee shirt underneath in case of a freak cold front?
> 
> What do I need to know about making our reservations? If we're staying offsite do I still book at the 180 day mark?



I think at that time of year it could go either way. Hot, cold, in between. We've been in October and it was HOT HOT HOT (114 heat index) and then this last year we went and it was only comfortable. Too cold to swim, unless the pool was heated (although my girls talked me into going swimming with them anyway!). 



cogero said:


> okay here is my Daughters Dance Costume. She is doing a number to Jessie the Yodeling Cowgirl. I made the skirt. Using a tutorial I found online that I modified a tiny bit because I am scared of ruffles. If I use this pattern again I will change one or two things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am debating a sash or bow for the waist with the red material. I think it needs something. Going to sleep on it.
> 
> This is the tutorial I used for this skirt.
> http://thornberry.wordpress.com/2008/11/16/cup-day-skirt-tutorial/
> 
> I will take a picture tomorrow when she actually has her tights and shoes on.



This is so cute!!!! I don't see it now, but I thought you were asking about a sash or something. I think you should try to make something that looks like a belt and a belt buckle. That would be really cute. 


MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> We are headed to see Princesses on Ice in April. Anyone know of any adorable applique designs just for that?  I have all kinds of regular princess designs (and outfits that go along with them!) but I wanted some more specific.



I would love to go to this!!! I'm sorry though, I haven't seen any designs. 



SoonerSarah said:


> Well I have been reading and drooling for months and I suppose I will make a post.  EVERYTHING is so gorgeous, you all have such a talent!
> 
> I just started learning to sew a few months ago, last October.  I've been going to a sewing class at a shop that is owned by ladies that go to my church, and they are so patient and wonderful with me.  I've had a sewing machine for years, the most basic thing you could get, and I've had nothing but problems, so I assumed I was a horrible seamstress.  I decided to go to one of their classes and I was surprised at how well I did.  I made a baked potato sack at my first lesson, and then a little apron at my second, and then two pairs of little girl jammie pants at my 3rd (that was using a serger).  Then they started up a quilting class and I've had 3 lessons for that.  I'm actually past this point (have the batting and bottom layer on and am starting to quilt it).  I have a long way to go to become a better sewer, but I'm having a lot of fun and I'm really enjoying myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I got a new machine, a Janome.  It really makes things easier.



So pretty!!! And, yes, a good machine can make all the difference!! 





hivemama said:


> I need tips on installing a  zipper. Making ds a pair of cargo shorts. I've never been happy with the way my zippers look. HELP!



I use the glue stick method. I put glue on the zipper, put it on the outfit, then lightly press it with your iron. 


Fruto76 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have been lurking here for a bit, you are all so very talented! I love all your creations. I am beginning to sew some stuff for my dd9 for our upcoming Spring Break trip. I'm an amateur sewer so I am not doing too much. So far I have altered some old jeans and made them into skirts with some material I had in my stash. We went and bought some new fabric to make a dress and a halter top. We'll see what else I can come up with before 2 weeks. I look forward to getting to know you all and know that your work will keep me inspired and sewing!


Hi!!! I can't wait to see what you make! 



froggy33 said:


> We are going!  We're going to make a quick trip to DW in May.  And we're going to stay at Animal Kingdom Lodge!  It's just me and my daughter and my folks going.  We're going to hang out at the resort and do a day at EPCOT! I'm going to schedule some character dinners, so I'll get to make a few more outfits!  It's going to be so fun!  We're going to be there May 14-16.
> 
> Jessica



YAY!!! I'm excited for you! We will be in the area then too, I'll be on the lookout for you! 



PurpleEars said:


> That is a beautiful quilt - it didn't look like a "first quilt" to me!
> 
> The bag on the door knob:



This is so pretty!! 



UtahMama said:


> I FOUND YOU!!!!
> 
> Planning a DL trip for August. DD will be almost 7. She likes the twirlie skirts like at Children's Place (3 horizontal rectangles...does anyone know the math? I totally remember something like each long rectangle length is doubled from the previous tier.???) I got a Babyloc Lauren Serger from Christmas and havent tried it yet. CANT WAIT to try it out!
> 
> I want an easy peasy peasant top pattern, a horizontal twirlie skirt pattern, a more modest halter or sun dress pattern, simple shorts pattern for Norah and my DBF's 4 yr old son. I'll look on YouCanMakeThis.com...Hopefully I'll find some cool EASY stuff.



You know, as I was going to bed last night, I was wondering if you would pop back in here with your upcoming trip! I'm glad you got my mental message!! 



Dustykins said:


> Doing a fly-by, I'll come back and catch up tomorrow (I'm going to bed - DD didn't sleep at all Friday night, DS' birthday party was yesterday afternoon, immediately followed by another birthday party and I'm still exhausted even though I had two long naps today!) but I wanted to post this picture of a little outfit I made for a birthday present for yesterday.  The patterns are from Little Girls Big style (although I altered the pants a little) in Dr. Suess fabric.



Oh, that is SOOOOO stinkin cute!!!!!!!! 



UtahMama said:


> I just opened another tab... I do believe you may be right!!!  Thank you Carla C!!!!!! Now to find Tangled fabric???
> 
> I'll probably be here as I struggle through learning to serge. Oh wait, my fabric store gives free lessons since I bought it from them
> 
> Be prepared to be wow'd
> 
> That being said, can you "sew" with a serger? Or do I need to tune up my trusty Brother machine?



Hmmm, Tangled fabric?? I haven't seen any, but I'm not saying it's not out there! 

I don't usually sew with my serger, because it makes an odd seam. But, you could do it. I would say that you should get your Brother out though!


----------



## Adi12982

billwendy said:


> You guys - should I go for that Serger???? The person will sell it to me for 150 and it comes with 2 extra feet and thread. She used it for 2 hours. She is a college student who was taking a class but dropped out of it......any thoughts before I committ? She sent me a ton of pictures of it, and its super clean inside - so I think she's telling me the truth. She will also give me the original receipt so I can continue on with the 5year warrenty.......thoughts?????????
> 
> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/art/2234235215.html
> 
> My ol Walmart singer just is giving me nothing but trouble anymore, even after it has been serviced.....It almost always comes unthreaded at the needle, and I've used a bunch of new needles and it cant seem to go through more than 2 layers without having a fit anymore......??????
> 
> What would you do!!!???? HELP!!!!



If you think it is legit go for it - maybe she'll let you pay with paypal so you'll have some protection?


----------



## livndisney

teresajoy said:


> Hmmm, Tangled fabric?? I haven't seen any, but I'm not saying it's not out there!



Pretty sure I have seen Tangled fabric at Joann's.


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

I bought the Innovis 1500D back in June, and have since put 2 million stitches on it. I had to take it in because it was acting a little off and the technician fixed it in less than 5 minutes (something about the pre-tensioner). Anyhow, when he found out home many stitches I'd put on it in such a short time frame he told me I needed to upgrade before I burned out the motor in the 1500. He recommended the Quattro or one of the PR series. I have an Etsy shop and embroider a lot of onesies. I do not think I need something as industrial as the PR, so I am leaning toward the Quattro.... anyone have any suggestions? Alternatively, I can just keep my 1500 and stop embroidering for others. Such a tough decision... my DH says to do whatever I want... but he thinks I'd be happier with the Quattro. Anyone have a Quattro? Or a PR series? Help me decide!


----------



## fairygoodmother

Hi everyone!

just a quick pop-in...
I wanted to show you Isabel's blanket from our Disneyland trip in December.  Grandma made the blanket before we left out of scraps I had.  I haven't had time to post any of our pictures on here or even on Facebook, but I do think you should see this special blanket.




This is Isabel.  See her hand?  She put in directly on the fireplace insert/wood stove last night.  Second degree burns, and of course after her trip to ER she HAD to see Auntie for a sleepover 

this is the blanket without Isabel on it.  




The characters were so good about signing it.  I kept it folded and held it taut for them.  Princesses loved it, Mary Poppins came to us specifically so that she could sign it, and Bert did the most amazing thing...we were so in awe, I cried.  It was such a beautiful moment!




Yes, he took our sharpie marker, took the blanket from me, and DREW Mary Poppins, all the while telling Isabel that he used to draw on the sidewalks of London all the time.

One of these days I'll post more of our trip and Bel's customs.  This is all for now.


----------



## mommy2mrb

fairygoodmother said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> just a quick pop-in...
> I wanted to show you Isabel's blanket from our Disneyland trip in December.  Grandma made the blanket before we left out of scraps I had.  I haven't had time to post any of our pictures on here or even on Facebook, but I do think you should see this special blanket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Isabel.  See her hand?  She put in directly on the fireplace insert/wood stove last night.  Second degree burns, and of course after her trip to ER she HAD to see Auntie for a sleepover
> 
> this is the blanket without Isabel on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The characters were so good about signing it.  I kept it folded and held it taut for them.  Princesses loved it, Mary Poppins came to us specifically so that she could sign it, and Bert did the most amazing thing...we were so in awe, I cried.  It was such a beautiful moment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, her took our sharpie marker, took the blanket from me, and DREW Mary Poppins, all the while telling Isabel that he used to draw on the sidewalks of London all the time.
> 
> One of these days I'll post more of our trip and Bel's customs.  This is all for now.



hope her hand heals quickly!
what a special treat from Bert! the quilt is beautiful!


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> Pretty sure I have seen Tangled fabric at Joann's.



I may need to make a trip to Joanns! I hardly ever get there anymore. (gas is just too expensive!)



fairygoodmother said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> just a quick pop-in...
> I wanted to show you Isabel's blanket from our Disneyland trip in December.  Grandma made the blanket before we left out of scraps I had.  I haven't had time to post any of our pictures on here or even on Facebook, but I do think you should see this special blanket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Isabel.  See her hand?  She put in directly on the fireplace insert/wood stove last night.  Second degree burns, and of course after her trip to ER she HAD to see Auntie for a sleepover
> 
> this is the blanket without Isabel on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The characters were so good about signing it.  I kept it folded and held it taut for them.  Princesses loved it, Mary Poppins came to us specifically so that she could sign it, and Bert did the most amazing thing...we were so in awe, I cried.  It was such a beautiful moment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he took our sharpie marker, took the blanket from me, and DREW Mary Poppins, all the while telling Isabel that he used to draw on the sidewalks of London all the time.
> 
> One of these days I'll post more of our trip and Bel's customs.  This is all for now.



Oh WOW!!!! WOW WOW!!!!! That is so unbelievably cool!!! That is just so neat!!!!!!!  What a wonderful moment and memory!!!  


And, poor Isabel!!! I hope she heals up quickly!


----------



## VBAndrea

PurpleEars said:


> So all the recent talk about the Minnie inspired Rosetta bag sent me into a park bag design mode. I spent the last week working on this as I wanted a number of mods - such as making it into an across shoulder bag with a zipper. It was mostly based on a 2 patterns and I made a number of changes on the go. The bag was quite comfortable to wear when I tried it on, though I still need to test with items I normally carry in my park bag.
> 
> The bag on the door knob:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside of the bag with pockets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't see the zipper very well but there is one to close the bag. I am one of the people who insist on having a zipper as I am afraid things may fly out during rides. Also as a city girl, I figure it would be more difficult for someone to pick pocket if I had a zipper to stop them (and hopefully they think the bag is too cute to cut it open for my wallet).
> 
> Thanks for looking!


I really like that!  I so want to try a zipper someday too.  I think my mom has done them so perhaps if I can't figure it out she could help.  Do you use a special type of glue stick for fabric?  My Aivilo tote just has a magnetic snap which is fine for what I use it for now, but agree, if going out to a place like Disney that's crowded with people and having to take a bag on rides I would only use a zippered bag.



UtahMama said:


> I FOUND YOU!!!!
> 
> Planning a DL trip for August. DD will be almost 7. She likes the twirlie skirts like at Children's Place (3 horizontal rectangles...does anyone know the math? I totally remember something like each long rectangle length is doubled from the previous tier.???) I got a Babyloc Lauren Serger from Christmas and havent tried it yet. CANT WAIT to try it out!
> 
> I want an easy peasy peasant top pattern, a horizontal twirlie skirt pattern, a more modest halter or sun dress pattern, simple shorts pattern for Norah and my DBF's 4 yr old son. I'll look on YouCanMakeThis.com...Hopefully I'll find some cool EASY stuff.


Do you mean a patchwork twirl skirt?  I make my successive layers 1.5 times the prior layer and get plenty of twirl.

Look at Carla C's Portrait Peasant, Simple Sweet dress, and Easy Fit pants (for the shorts).  All are easy 

Enjoy your new serger!  I know I would!



Dustykins said:


> Doing a fly-by, I'll come back and catch up tomorrow (I'm going to bed - DD didn't sleep at all Friday night, DS' birthday party was yesterday afternoon, immediately followed by another birthday party and I'm still exhausted even though I had two long naps today!) but I wanted to post this picture of a little outfit I made for a birthday present for yesterday.  The patterns are from Little Girls Big style (although I altered the pants a little) in Dr. Suess fabric.



Now that is ADORABLE!!!  Thanks so much for sharing the picture.  I'll have to check out Little Girls Big Style, though my little girl is getting big!



billwendy said:


> You guys - should I go for that Serger???? The person will sell it to me for 150 and it comes with 2 extra feet and thread. She used it for 2 hours. She is a college student who was taking a class but dropped out of it......any thoughts before I committ? She sent me a ton of pictures of it, and its super clean inside - so I think she's telling me the truth. She will also give me the original receipt so I can continue on with the 5year warrenty.......thoughts?????????
> 
> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/art/2234235215.html
> 
> My ol Walmart singer just is giving me nothing but trouble anymore, even after it has been serviced.....It almost always comes unthreaded at the needle, and I've used a bunch of new needles and it cant seem to go through more than 2 layers without having a fit anymore......??????
> 
> What would you do!!!???? HELP!!!!



Wendy, I know what you really want is the whole package so you can get the size 4 dress form!

I think it seems pretty legit -- especially if she is willing to give you the receipt.  Bargain with her a little more -- tell her the most you could spend was $100 and then maybe she'll meet you half way at $125.  Worth a try!



fairygoodmother said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> just a quick pop-in...
> I wanted to show you Isabel's blanket from our Disneyland trip in December.  Grandma made the blanket before we left out of scraps I had.  I haven't had time to post any of our pictures on here or even on Facebook, but I do think you should see this special blanket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Isabel.  See her hand?  She put in directly on the fireplace insert/wood stove last night.  Second degree burns, and of course after her trip to ER she HAD to see Auntie for a sleepover
> 
> this is the blanket without Isabel on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The characters were so good about signing it.  I kept it folded and held it taut for them.  Princesses loved it, Mary Poppins came to us specifically so that she could sign it, and Bert did the most amazing thing...we were so in awe, I cried.  It was such a beautiful moment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he took our sharpie marker, took the blanket from me, and DREW Mary Poppins, all the while telling Isabel that he used to draw on the sidewalks of London all the time.
> 
> One of these days I'll post more of our trip and Bel's customs.  This is all for now.



Ouch!  Ouch!  Ouch!  How long do second burns take to heal?  I had a minor cut on my index finger and am griping b/c it's impacting my sewing (normally I'd not sew for a week, but working on a Big Give so have no choice).

The quilt is awesome!  I love what Bert did!  So you took the whole quilt rather than squares?  Not a bad idea!


----------



## DMGeurts

PurpleEars said:


> The bag on the door knob:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside of the bag with pockets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't see the zipper very well but there is one to close the bag. I am one of the people who insist on having a zipper as I am afraid things may fly out during rides. Also as a city girl, I figure it would be more difficult for someone to pick pocket if I had a zipper to stop them (and hopefully they think the bag is too cute to cut it open for my wallet).
> 
> Thanks for looking!



I love how this turned out!  Will you be selling this pattern???



Dustykins said:


> Doing a fly-by, I'll come back and catch up tomorrow (I'm going to bed - DD didn't sleep at all Friday night, DS' birthday party was yesterday afternoon, immediately followed by another birthday party and I'm still exhausted even though I had two long naps today!) but I wanted to post this picture of a little outfit I made for a birthday present for yesterday.  The patterns are from Little Girls Big style (although I altered the pants a little) in Dr. Suess fabric.



Absolutely adorable!!!  I love all the fabric choices!  



billwendy said:


> You guys - should I go for that Serger???? The person will sell it to me for 150 and it comes with 2 extra feet and thread. She used it for 2 hours. She is a college student who was taking a class but dropped out of it......any thoughts before I committ? She sent me a ton of pictures of it, and its super clean inside - so I think she's telling me the truth. She will also give me the original receipt so I can continue on with the 5year warrenty.......thoughts?????????
> 
> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/art/2234235215.html
> 
> My ol Walmart singer just is giving me nothing but trouble anymore, even after it has been serviced.....It almost always comes unthreaded at the needle, and I've used a bunch of new needles and it cant seem to go through more than 2 layers without having a fit anymore......??????
> 
> What would you do!!!???? HELP!!!!



It sounds like a pretty decent deal...  I liked someone's suggestion of paying with Paypal - if they'll let you.  



fairygoodmother said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Isabel.  See her hand?  She put in directly on the fireplace insert/wood stove last night.  Second degree burns, and of course after her trip to ER she HAD to see Auntie for a sleepover
> 
> this is the blanket without Isabel on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The characters were so good about signing it.  I kept it folded and held it taut for them.  Princesses loved it, Mary Poppins came to us specifically so that she could sign it, and Bert did the most amazing thing...we were so in awe, I cried.  It was such a beautiful moment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he took our sharpie marker, took the blanket from me, and DREW Mary Poppins, all the while telling Isabel that he used to draw on the sidewalks of London all the time.
> 
> One of these days I'll post more of our trip and Bel's customs.  This is all for now.



That is a wonderful story about Bert!  I love those amazing moments - and I love the quilt!  

D~


----------



## cogero

PurpleEars said:


> So all the recent talk about the Minnie inspired Rosetta bag sent me into a park bag design mode. I spent the last week working on this as I wanted a number of mods - such as making it into an across shoulder bag with a zipper. It was mostly based on a 2 patterns and I made a number of changes on the go. The bag was quite comfortable to wear when I tried it on, though I still need to test with items I normally carry in my park bag.
> 
> The bag on the door knob:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside of the bag with pockets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't see the zipper very well but there is one to close the bag. I am one of the people who insist on having a zipper as I am afraid things may fly out during rides. Also as a city girl, I figure it would be more difficult for someone to pick pocket if I had a zipper to stop them (and hopefully they think the bag is too cute to cut it open for my wallet).
> 
> Thanks for looking!



gorgeous bag. I love it.



Dustykins said:


> Doing a fly-by, I'll come back and catch up tomorrow (I'm going to bed - DD didn't sleep at all Friday night, DS' birthday party was yesterday afternoon, immediately followed by another birthday party and I'm still exhausted even though I had two long naps today!) but I wanted to post this picture of a little outfit I made for a birthday present for yesterday.  The patterns are from Little Girls Big style (although I altered the pants a little) in Dr. Suess fabric.



This is just precious



fairygoodmother said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> just a quick pop-in...
> I wanted to show you Isabel's blanket from our Disneyland trip in December.  Grandma made the blanket before we left out of scraps I had.  I haven't had time to post any of our pictures on here or even on Facebook, but I do think you should see this special blanket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Isabel.  See her hand?  She put in directly on the fireplace insert/wood stove last night.  Second degree burns, and of course after her trip to ER she HAD to see Auntie for a sleepover
> 
> this is the blanket without Isabel on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The characters were so good about signing it.  I kept it folded and held it taut for them.  Princesses loved it, Mary Poppins came to us specifically so that she could sign it, and Bert did the most amazing thing...we were so in awe, I cried.  It was such a beautiful moment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he took our sharpie marker, took the blanket from me, and DREW Mary Poppins, all the while telling Isabel that he used to draw on the sidewalks of London all the time.
> 
> One of these days I'll post more of our trip and Bel's customs.  This is all for now.



Poor baby Hope it heals quickly. Totally love the quilt.


----------



## NiniMorris

So, for OUR trip in September, my DIL has decided they are going too...


My GD (who will be FOUR when we go...how did THAT happen?)   wants to wear a Jasmine outfit for MNSSHP.  I am at a loss as to what to make...ideas pleas?



Nini


----------



## jessica52877

UtahMama said:


> I FOUND YOU!!!!
> 
> Planning a DL trip for August. DD will be almost 7. She likes the twirlie skirts like at Children's Place (3 horizontal rectangles...does anyone know the math? I totally remember something like each long rectangle length is doubled from the previous tier.???) I got a Babyloc Lauren Serger from Christmas and havent tried it yet. CANT WAIT to try it out!
> 
> I want an easy peasy peasant top pattern, a horizontal twirlie skirt pattern, a more modest halter or sun dress pattern, simple shorts pattern for Norah and my DBF's 4 yr old son. I'll look on YouCanMakeThis.com...Hopefully I'll find some cool EASY stuff.



Hi Wendy! Glad to see you over here again! Can't wait to see what you make for Norah and when did she grow up! I am pretty sure she was just 3 or 4!


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

Dustykins said:


> Doing a fly-by, I'll come back and catch up tomorrow (I'm going to bed - DD didn't sleep at all Friday night, DS' birthday party was yesterday afternoon, immediately followed by another birthday party and I'm still exhausted even though I had two long naps today!) but I wanted to post this picture of a little outfit I made for a birthday present for yesterday.  The patterns are from Little Girls Big style (although I altered the pants a little) in Dr. Suess fabric.


This is adorable! I am making the girls patchwork twirls for Read across America on Wednesday. Hope to finish them up today.



UtahMama said:


> I just opened another tab... I do believe you may be right!!!  Thank you Carla C!!!!!! Now to find Tangled fabric???
> 
> I'll probably be here as I struggle through learning to serge. Oh wait, my fabric store gives free lessons since I bought it from them
> 
> Be prepared to be wow'd
> 
> That being said, can you "sew" with a serger? Or do I need to tune up my trusty Brother machine?


Joann's has Tangled fabric. I bought it a while ago when it first came out. They only have one cotton print and then flannel & fleece.


billwendy said:


> You guys - should I go for that Serger???? The person will sell it to me for 150 and it comes with 2 extra feet and thread. She used it for 2 hours. She is a college student who was taking a class but dropped out of it......any thoughts before I committ? She sent me a ton of pictures of it, and its super clean inside - so I think she's telling me the truth. She will also give me the original receipt so I can continue on with the 5year warrenty.......thoughts?????????
> 
> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/art/2234235215.html
> 
> My ol Walmart singer just is giving me nothing but trouble anymore, even after it has been serviced.....It almost always comes unthreaded at the needle, and I've used a bunch of new needles and it cant seem to go through more than 2 layers without having a fit anymore......??????
> 
> What would you do!!!???? HELP!!!!



I think it sounda pretty good Wendy. Paypal would be great too.


----------



## jeniamt

ellenbenny said:


> Sorry I can't help.  Are there any reviews out there.  One place to look would be patternreview.com.  The hoop sounds amazing though!
> !





SallyfromDE said:


> All I can say... is if DH says go for it... I'd go for it.





Fruto76 said:


> I have a Viking Platinum, love it. If the Ruby is anything like it, I would say go for it. I have no regrets about buying my machine.





clairemolly said:


> If I remember correctly, the Ruby is still relatively new.  I looked at it at our local dealer but it was out of my price range.  If your DH says to o for it, I'd go ahead and get it!





PurpleEars said:


> I can't help you with the Viking Ruby, but that embroidery hoop (assuming that is the full size for embroidery) sounds amazing!




Thanks for everyone's replies.  It is a pretty new machine, it was introduced in August.  So there is not a lot out there about it.  The reviews I have read seem to be people who have test driven it and are drooling over it but haven't actually bought it.  I barely slept last night thinking about it.  Besides our house and cars, its the largest purchase we have ever made.    Seems a little crazy for a hobby.  Might need to find a way to make a little money off it.  As I was finishing Kade's give last night, I just kept thinking how nice it would have been to have been able to embroider the boys' names.  Next give!!!!


----------



## UtahMama

Ok y'all, I think I'm "back" mentally for this. I just quit my _horrrrrible_ job so I think while I'm looking for a new and improved job, I can sew for therapy (better than eating compulsively ) 

I'm going to take my Brother machine in for servicing...I found an old man who repairs them for cheep and he seems honest and kind. 

As for my serger, the Lauren, (LOL), I'm going to sign up TODAY to learn how to use her (it). I think I know, based on the cheesey (and I mean cheeeeezeee) DVD that came with her (it). But it does a lot of fancy pants things that are a little intimidating. 

Oh, I spent a good 2 hours last night on YCMT...my wish list is long.

Thanks for the Welcome Back yous! Yes Theresa, I got your ESPN message!!!


----------



## dianemom2

I could use some help with ideas.  My sister in law has requested that I make a "mermaid" costume for my niece.  She wants to give it to her for her birthday.  I don't think it has to be a real costume.  I am thinking of maybe some kind of sparkly mermaid tail and maybe some kind of top to go with it.  Any ideas?  I don't have too long to whip this up because her birthday is in a couple of weeks and I have already committed to a bunch of other projects including some of the costumes for the play at dd's middle school.  I just finished 3 starfish costumes and 3 jellyfish costumes!


----------



## tricia

PurpleEars said:


> The inside of the bag with pockets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't see the zipper very well but there is one to close the bag. I am one of the people who insist on having a zipper as I am afraid things may fly out during rides. Also as a city girl, I figure it would be more difficult for someone to pick pocket if I had a zipper to stop them (and hopefully they think the bag is too cute to cut it open for my wallet).
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Very cute.  



Dustykins said:


> Doing a fly-by, I'll come back and catch up tomorrow (I'm going to bed - DD didn't sleep at all Friday night, DS' birthday party was yesterday afternoon, immediately followed by another birthday party and I'm still exhausted even though I had two long naps today!) but I wanted to post this picture of a little outfit I made for a birthday present for yesterday.  The patterns are from Little Girls Big style (although I altered the pants a little) in Dr. Suess fabric.



Adorable



fairygoodmother said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> just a quick pop-in...
> I wanted to show you Isabel's blanket from our Disneyland trip in December.  Grandma made the blanket before we left out of scraps I had.  I haven't had time to post any of our pictures on here or even on Facebook, but I do think you should see this special blanket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Isabel.  See her hand?  She put in directly on the fireplace insert/wood stove last night.  Second degree burns, and of course after her trip to ER she HAD to see Auntie for a sleepover
> 
> this is the blanket without Isabel on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The characters were so good about signing it.  I kept it folded and held it taut for them.  Princesses loved it, Mary Poppins came to us specifically so that she could sign it, and Bert did the most amazing thing...we were so in awe, I cried.  It was such a beautiful moment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he took our sharpie marker, took the blanket from me, and DREW Mary Poppins, all the while telling Isabel that he used to draw on the sidewalks of London all the time.
> 
> One of these days I'll post more of our trip and Bel's customs.  This is all for now.



Awesome quilt.  Love the sketch by Bert, that was so sweet of him.  And ouch for poor Isabel, hope she heals up quick.


----------



## abfight

weluvdizne said:


> I'm going to try to catch up - forgive me if I forget somebody.
> 
> 
> abfight - how are you doing after your gallbladder surgery?  I hope your recovery is going well.  I had mine removed about  5 weeks ago and am feeling great.  Finally getting back to normal.  Hope it's going well for you, too.
> 
> 
> Thanks for checking on me.  Doing better I'm almost 3 weeks out and was suprised that it was as bad as it was.  I thought I'd be back to work the next week but I had to take off two, I also thought that I'd get a lotta sewing done while I was off but felt way to crappy.  I'm glad you are doing better


----------



## cburkedavis

NiniMorris said:


> So, for OUR trip in September, my DIL has decided they are going too...
> 
> 
> My GD (who will be FOUR when we go...how did THAT happen?)   wants to wear a Jasmine outfit for MNSSHP.  I am at a loss as to what to make...ideas pleas?
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



I can't post pics yet (and it's been awhile since I posted, just happened to be checking in this morning--hi everyone!), but I made a Princess Jasmine outfit for my daughter this weekend.  I used CarlaC's easy fit pants with elastic at the bottom of the legs, and her Portrait Peasant for the top.  I did the cap sleeves and the longer top.  I don't like the belly baring look, so I made the top long enough to hit the top of the pants, and just did a normal hem, but I would think you could do elastic at the bottom of the shirt as well if you wanted to.

Mine was for a dress-up outfit (V is going through a dress up phase) so I just used a teal satin material to make it simple, rather than anything sheer over another layer.

Colleen

EDIT--I take it back, I think I can post pics.  Here's Victoria as Jasmine.  Obviously really simple, but I considered attempting a cute Jasmine applique on the top.  And I didn't realize it was Nini I was replying to, I'm sure you'll do something AMAZING like you always do!


----------



## abfight

Once again I am trying my hand at pics lets see






well all I can see is a red X  but if anyone else can see it This is my dd 6 before her first day of kindergarten.  I know I'm super late but just seeing if I can this pic thing down.


----------



## cogero

cburkedavis said:


> I can't post pics yet (and it's been awhile since I posted, just happened to be checking in this morning--hi everyone!), but I made a Princess Jasmine outfit for my daughter this weekend.  I used CarlaC's easy fit pants with elastic at the bottom of the legs, and her Portrait Peasant for the top.  I did the cap sleeves and the longer top.  I don't like the belly baring look, so I made the top long enough to hit the top of the pants, and just did a normal hem, but I would think you could do elastic at the bottom of the shirt as well if you wanted to.
> 
> Mine was for a dress-up outfit (V is going through a dress up phase) so I just used a teal satin material to make it simple, rather than anything sheer over another layer.
> 
> Colleen
> 
> EDIT--I take it back, I think I can post pics.  Here's Victoria as Jasmine.  Obviously really simple, but I considered attempting a cute Jasmine applique on the top.  And I didn't realize it was Nini I was replying to, I'm sure you'll do something AMAZING like you always do!



This is just precious. She is so cute and I love the color.



abfight said:


> Once again I am trying my hand at pics lets see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well all I can see is a red X  but if anyone else can see it This is my dd 6 before her first day of kindergarten.  I know I'm super late but just seeing if I can this pic thing down.



what a outfit. Your dd is adorable. I love the fabric you used on the shirt.

Okay I am at work and I was going to print out the transfers for Lhea's give but my mom and I are putting our office back together because it was painted last week.


----------



## abfight

I got it I got it I got it
I finally figured out pics  so here we go non of this is new but there will be more to follow

This is my little Repunzel  she is 6 now but was 5 in this pic.  Her hair just looked so pretty that night I had to take a pic.





This is a ruffled halter that I made for my 2yo last year.  I love the way the ruffles look but hate that I do them all by hand


----------



## Fruto76

Here are 2 skirts I made from jeans that had holes in the knees but still fit in the waist and some old material I had in my stash. It was my first attempt at ruffles. 




The right side pocket is chopped off a little more because there was a tear right under it. Looking at it now I wish I would have came up more on the seam to even them out. It will drive me nuts. 




This is Tinkerbell material, kind of hard to tell.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I was messing around with some embroidery designs yesterday, and did this one from Heathersue.  I gave the girl blonde hair like Rebecca, and told her it was a design of her, she said it wasn't because I never let her get a baloon!   Yep, I'm a mean mommy.  This was a trial run, she wasn't impressed, so I guess its a good thing I didn't put it on a tshirt first!


----------



## T-rox

Yes, he took our sharpie marker, took the blanket from me, and DREW Mary Poppins, all the while telling Isabel that he used to draw on the sidewalks of London all the time.


i LOVE this story and the blanket.  bert is overlooked sometimes. love it


----------



## mom2rtk

fairygoodmother said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> just a quick pop-in...
> I wanted to show you Isabel's blanket from our Disneyland trip in December.  Grandma made the blanket before we left out of scraps I had.  I haven't had time to post any of our pictures on here or even on Facebook, but I do think you should see this special blanket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Isabel.  See her hand?  She put in directly on the fireplace insert/wood stove last night.  Second degree burns, and of course after her trip to ER she HAD to see Auntie for a sleepover
> 
> this is the blanket without Isabel on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The characters were so good about signing it.  I kept it folded and held it taut for them.  Princesses loved it, Mary Poppins came to us specifically so that she could sign it, and Bert did the most amazing thing...we were so in awe, I cried.  It was such a beautiful moment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he took our sharpie marker, took the blanket from me, and DREW Mary Poppins, all the while telling Isabel that he used to draw on the sidewalks of London all the time.
> 
> One of these days I'll post more of our trip and Bel's customs.  This is all for now.



OH MY! I'm so sorry about her hand! I hope it heals quickly.

And I just had to pop in and say that blanket and the Mary Poppins...... TDF!!


----------



## jeniamt

MyDisneyTrio said:


> I bought the Innovis 1500D back in June, and have since put 2 million stitches on it. I had to take it in because it was acting a little off and the technician fixed it in less than 5 minutes (something about the pre-tensioner). Anyhow, when he found out home many stitches I'd put on it in such a short time frame he told me I needed to upgrade before I burned out the motor in the 1500. He recommended the Quattro or one of the PR series. I have an Etsy shop and embroider a lot of onesies. I do not think I need something as industrial as the PR, so I am leaning toward the Quattro.... anyone have any suggestions? Alternatively, I can just keep my 1500 and stop embroidering for others. Such a tough decision... my DH says to do whatever I want... but he thinks I'd be happier with the Quattro. Anyone have a Quattro? Or a PR series? Help me decide!



In case you need some enabling... Brother is offering rebates and 36 mo no interest financing on the biggie machines through today.  You can go to their website for more info.  I seriously considered getting a PR600 series but decided I needed a whole new upgrade of a sewing machine as well.  I was set on buying the Duetta but after sewing on it decided I didn't love it.  (Oh, except for the auto threading feature... who wouldn't love that!??)  If you have a great sewing machine you love, make $$ off your embroidery, then I would go for the PR!!!!



cburkedavis said:


> I can't post pics yet (and it's been awhile since I posted, just happened to be checking in this morning--hi everyone!), but I made a Princess Jasmine outfit for my daughter this weekend.  I used CarlaC's easy fit pants with elastic at the bottom of the legs, and her Portrait Peasant for the top.  I did the cap sleeves and the longer top.  I don't like the belly baring look, so I made the top long enough to hit the top of the pants, and just did a normal hem, but I would think you could do elastic at the bottom of the shirt as well if you wanted to.
> 
> Mine was for a dress-up outfit (V is going through a dress up phase) so I just used a teal satin material to make it simple, rather than anything sheer over another layer.
> 
> Colleen
> 
> EDIT--I take it back, I think I can post pics.  Here's Victoria as Jasmine.  Obviously really simple, but I considered attempting a cute Jasmine applique on the top.  And I didn't realize it was Nini I was replying to, I'm sure you'll do something AMAZING like you always do!



Oh that is so cute!  What about getting some of (or embroidering) Jasmine's jewelry.  I think that would make the look complete!



abfight said:


> Once again I am trying my hand at pics lets see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well all I can see is a red X  but if anyone else can see it This is my dd 6 before her first day of kindergarten.  I know I'm super late but just seeing if I can this pic thing down.



Never too late.  Thanks for sharing the great outfit.



abfight said:


> I got it I got it I got it
> I finally figured out pics  so here we go non of this is new but there will be more to follow
> 
> This is my little Repunzel  she is 6 now but was 5 in this pic.  Her hair just looked so pretty that night I had to take a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a ruffled halter that I made for my 2yo last year.  I love the way the ruffles look but hate that I do them all by hand



Now that is some hair!  Beautiful.  And I love the ruffled halter.  My DD4 would love that... gonna have to try the pattern.



Fruto76 said:


> Here are 2 skirts I made from jeans that had holes in the knees but still fit in the waist and some old material I had in my stash. It was my first attempt at ruffles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The right side pocket is chopped off a little more because there was a tear right under it. Looking at it now I wish I would have came up more on the seam to even them out. It will drive me nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Tinkerbell material, kind of hard to tell.



These are great.  I love reusing stuff that still has life in it.  Plus the skirt goes together quickly for a feeling of instant gratification!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I was messing around with some embroidery designs yesterday, and did this one from Heathersue.  I gave the girl blonde hair like Rebecca, and told her it was a design of her, she said it wasn't because I never let her get a baloon!   Yep, I'm a mean mommy.  This was a trial run, she wasn't impressed, so I guess its a good thing I didn't put it on a tshirt first!



  So funny, sounds like something my DD4 would say to me.


----------



## babynala

PurpleEars said:


> So all the recent talk about the Minnie inspired Rosetta bag sent me into a park bag design mode. I spent the last week working on this as I wanted a number of mods - such as making it into an across shoulder bag with a zipper. It was mostly based on a 2 patterns and I made a number of changes on the go. The bag was quite comfortable to wear when I tried it on, though I still need to test with items I normally carry in my park bag.
> 
> The bag on the door knob:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside of the bag with pockets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


I love your park bag.  I'm in favor of a zipper although the bag I usually use doesn't have one but I think I need one and LOTS of pockets are must for me too.  You did a great job.  Which patterns did you use to make this?



UtahMama said:


> I FOUND YOU!!!!
> 
> Planning a DL trip for August. DD will be almost 7. She likes the twirlie skirts like at Children's Place (3 horizontal rectangles...does anyone know the math? I totally remember something like each long rectangle length is doubled from the previous tier.???) I got a Babyloc Lauren Serger from Christmas and havent tried it yet. CANT WAIT to try it out!
> 
> I want an easy peasy peasant top pattern, a horizontal twirlie skirt pattern, a more modest halter or sun dress pattern, simple shorts pattern for Norah and my DBF's 4 yr old son. I'll look on YouCanMakeThis.com...Hopefully I'll find some cool EASY stuff.


Hi!  Can't wait to see your creations.  



billwendy said:


> You guys - should I go for that Serger???? The person will sell it to me for 150 and it comes with 2 extra feet and thread. She used it for 2 hours. She is a college student who was taking a class but dropped out of it......any thoughts before I committ? She sent me a ton of pictures of it, and its super clean inside - so I think she's telling me the truth. She will also give me the original receipt so I can continue on with the 5year warrenty.......thoughts?????????
> 
> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/art/2234235215.html
> 
> My ol Walmart singer just is giving me nothing but trouble anymore, even after it has been serviced.....It almost always comes unthreaded at the needle, and I've used a bunch of new needles and it cant seem to go through more than 2 layers without having a fit anymore......??????
> 
> What would you do!!!???? HELP!!!!


Sounds like a pretty good deal and it sounds like she didn't use it too much.  Plus the receipt will give you coverage for the warranty.  Although I'm not a craigslist shopper.  Just bring someone with you when you pick it up!!!



fairygoodmother said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> just a quick pop-in...
> I wanted to show you Isabel's blanket from our Disneyland trip in December.  Grandma made the blanket before we left out of scraps I had.  I haven't had time to post any of our pictures on here or even on Facebook, but I do think you should see this special blanket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Isabel.  See her hand?  She put in directly on the fireplace insert/wood stove last night.  Second degree burns, and of course after her trip to ER she HAD to see Auntie for a sleepover
> 
> this is the blanket without Isabel on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The characters were so good about signing it.  I kept it folded and held it taut for them.  Princesses loved it, Mary Poppins came to us specifically so that she could sign it, and Bert did the most amazing thing...we were so in awe, I cried.  It was such a beautiful moment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he took our sharpie marker, took the blanket from me, and DREW Mary Poppins, all the while telling Isabel that he used to draw on the sidewalks of London all the time.
> 
> One of these days I'll post more of our trip and Bel's customs.  This is all for now.


First off - I hope your daughter is healed up soon.  I can't imagine how much pain she must be in.  As for that quilt - beautiful.  Sounds like Bert liked it too.  What a wonderful keepsake of a magical memory.  



dianemom2 said:


> I could use some help with ideas.  My sister in law has requested that I make a "mermaid" costume for my niece.  She wants to give it to her for her birthday.  I don't think it has to be a real costume.  I am thinking of maybe some kind of sparkly mermaid tail and maybe some kind of top to go with it.  Any ideas?  I don't have too long to whip this up because her birthday is in a couple of weeks and I have already committed to a bunch of other projects including some of the costumes for the play at dd's middle school.  I just finished 3 starfish costumes and 3 jellyfish costumes!


In the group photobucket account (see page 1 of this thread) there is a picture of a cute little girl wearing an Ariel inspired dress that has a mermaid tail in the back.  I'm not sure who made it but I remember it well because I thought it was a fantastic idea.  3 starfish and 3 jellyfish sound like alot of work.  



abfight said:


> Once again I am trying my hand at pics lets see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well all I can see is a red X  but if anyone else can see it This is my dd 6 before her first day of kindergarten.  I know I'm super late but just seeing if I can this pic thing down.


I love the little apple on the skirt, what a cute outfit for the first day of KG.  



cburkedavis said:


> I can't post pics yet (and it's been awhile since I posted, just happened to be checking in this morning--hi everyone!), but I made a Princess Jasmine outfit for my daughter this weekend.  I used CarlaC's easy fit pants with elastic at the bottom of the legs, and her Portrait Peasant for the top.  I did the cap sleeves and the longer top.  I don't like the belly baring look, so I made the top long enough to hit the top of the pants, and just did a normal hem, but I would think you could do elastic at the bottom of the shirt as well if you wanted to.
> 
> Mine was for a dress-up outfit (V is going through a dress up phase) so I just used a teal satin material to make it simple, rather than anything sheer over another layer.
> 
> Colleen
> 
> EDIT--I take it back, I think I can post pics.  Here's Victoria as Jasmine.  Obviously really simple, but I considered attempting a cute Jasmine applique on the top.  And I didn't realize it was Nini I was replying to, I'm sure you'll do something AMAZING like you always do!


Your DD is so cute, her little smile is so sweet.  The Jasmine outfit is really nice - it looks so comfy too, perfect for dress up.  



abfight said:


> I got it I got it I got it
> I finally figured out pics  so here we go non of this is new but there will be more to follow
> 
> This is my little Repunzel  she is 6 now but was 5 in this pic.  Her hair just looked so pretty that night I had to take a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a ruffled halter that I made for my 2yo last year.  I love the way the ruffles look but hate that I do them all by hand


Wow, you are good mommy to take care of all that beautiful hair.  The ruffle halter is so cute.  



Fruto76 said:


> Here are 2 skirts I made from jeans that had holes in the knees but still fit in the waist and some old material I had in my stash. It was my first attempt at ruffles.
> This is Tinkerbell material, kind of hard to tell.


this is a great idea, they came out so nice.  Perfect for the older girls too.  I'll have to keep that in mind for my DD.  



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I was messing around with some embroidery designs yesterday, and did this one from Heathersue.  I gave the girl blonde hair like Rebecca, and told her it was a design of her, she said it wasn't because I never let her get a baloon!   Yep, I'm a mean mommy.  This was a trial run, she wasn't impressed, so I guess its a good thing I didn't put it on a tshirt first!


 Your DD cracks me up.  No balloons for us either.  Too much trouble - especially at Disney.  Plus, I would rather spend my money on a Mickey Bar!


----------



## cogero

Fruto76 said:


> Here are 2 skirts I made from jeans that had holes in the knees but still fit in the waist and some old material I had in my stash. It was my first attempt at ruffles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The right side pocket is chopped off a little more because there was a tear right under it. Looking at it now I wish I would have came up more on the seam to even them out. It will drive me nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Tinkerbell material, kind of hard to tell.



My dd just saw these and said she wanted one and will go thru her jeans for me


----------



## Diz-Mommy

fairygoodmother said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> just a quick pop-in...
> I wanted to show you Isabel's blanket from our Disneyland trip in December.  Grandma made the blanket before we left out of scraps I had.  I haven't had time to post any of our pictures on here or even on Facebook, but I do think you should see this special blanket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Isabel.  See her hand?  She put in directly on the fireplace insert/wood stove last night.  Second degree burns, and of course after her trip to ER she HAD to see Auntie for a sleepover
> 
> this is the blanket without Isabel on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The characters were so good about signing it.  I kept it folded and held it taut for them.  Princesses loved it, Mary Poppins came to us specifically so that she could sign it, and Bert did the most amazing thing...we were so in awe, I cried.  It was such a beautiful moment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he took our sharpie marker, took the blanket from me, and DREW Mary Poppins, all the while telling Isabel that he used to draw on the sidewalks of London all the time.
> 
> One of these days I'll post more of our trip and Bel's customs.  This is all for now.



Sorry to read about the burn, ouchie!!  The quilt is awesome and what a cool Bert story!!


----------



## Colleen27

NiniMorris said:


> My GD (who will be FOUR when we go...how did THAT happen?)   wants to wear a Jasmine outfit for MNSSHP.  I am at a loss as to what to make...ideas pleas?



I keep things really simple, so this might not be what you have in mind but... For the Jasmine dress-up outfit I made for a friend of DD's, I followed the Belle tutorial for the Simply Sweet and just hemmed the bodice (no skirt) to make the top. For the pants, I made Easy Fits with elastic added to the ankles and a gold belt inspired by the one Jasmine wears in the park, which gives the "v" look to the waistband. If I did it again I'd add gold trim to the top as well, to make it look more like the park Jasmine and tie the two pieces together better.


----------



## NiniMorris

Colleen27 said:


> I keep things really simple, so this might not be what you have in mind but... For the Jasmine dress-up outfit I made for a friend of DD's, I followed the Belle tutorial for the Simply Sweet and just hemmed the bodice (no skirt) to make the top. For the pants, I made Easy Fits with elastic added to the ankles and a gold belt inspired by the one Jasmine wears in the park, which gives the "v" look to the waistband. If I did it again I'd add gold trim to the top as well, to make it look more like the park Jasmine and tie the two pieces together better.



Thanks for the idea...I can see this in my mind...and I think I can make it work for her.  We are going in September and I know the sheer fabrics tend to be hot and itchy......I think this is a good start.



Nini


----------



## SallyfromDE

UtahMama said:


> I FOUND YOU!!!!
> 
> Planning a DL trip for August. DD will be almost 7. She likes the twirlie skirts like at Children's Place (3 horizontal rectangles...does anyone know the math? I totally remember something like each long rectangle length is doubled from the previous tier.???) I got a Babyloc Lauren Serger from Christmas and havent tried it yet. CANT WAIT to try it out!
> 
> I want an easy peasy peasant top pattern, a horizontal twirlie skirt pattern, a more modest halter or sun dress pattern, simple shorts pattern for Norah and my DBF's 4 yr old son. I'll look on YouCanMakeThis.com...Hopefully I'll find some cool EASY stuff.



Hi Stranger! I've seen the Tangle fabric in JoAnne's



billwendy said:


> You guys - should I go for that Serger???? The person will sell it to me for 150 and it comes with 2 extra feet and thread. She used it for 2 hours. She is a college student who was taking a class but dropped out of it......any thoughts before I committ? She sent me a ton of pictures of it, and its super clean inside - so I think she's telling me the truth. She will also give me the original receipt so I can continue on with the 5year warrenty.......thoughts?????????
> 
> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/art/2234235215.html
> 
> My ol Walmart singer just is giving me nothing but trouble anymore, even after it has been serviced.....It almost always comes unthreaded at the needle, and I've used a bunch of new needles and it cant seem to go through more than 2 layers without having a fit anymore......??????
> 
> What would you do!!!???? HELP!!!!



If it were me, I think I'd probably go for it.


----------



## teresajoy

VBAndrea said:


> I really like that!  I so want to try a zipper someday too.  I think my mom has done them so perhaps if I can't figure it out she could help.  Do you use a special type of glue stick for fabric?



I just use a regular gluestick. 



NiniMorris said:


> My GD (who will be FOUR when we go...how did THAT happen?)   wants to wear a Jasmine outfit for MNSSHP.  I am at a loss as to what to make...ideas pleas?
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



These are some thatI have made. 

This one I made for a Big Give. I took the Simply Sweet and added on sleeves, sort of. I took a rectangular piece of fabric, made a caseing on the top and bottom, put in elastic, then sewed it into the sides of the SS. This one is my favorite Jasmine I've done. (Easy Fit pants)





I made this one for my niece, Casey. Portrait Peasant and Easy Fits






This one was for Arminda, she wanted a skirt and top, I just made this pattern up, but it's basically the same as the top one I did. 





Not the best picture of the outfit, but it also shows one of my all time favorite dresses I've made, Lydia's Marie! 




UtahMama said:


> Ok y'all, I think I'm "back" mentally for this. I just quit my _horrrrrible_ job so I think while I'm looking for a new and improved job, I can sew for therapy (better than eating compulsively )
> 
> I'm going to take my Brother machine in for servicing...I found an old man who repairs them for cheep and he seems honest and kind.
> 
> As for my serger, the Lauren, (LOL), I'm going to sign up TODAY to learn how to use her (it). I think I know, based on the cheesey (and I mean cheeeeezeee) DVD that came with her (it). But it does a lot of fancy pants things that are a little intimidating.
> 
> Oh, I spent a good 2 hours last night on YCMT...my wish list is long.
> 
> Thanks for the Welcome Back yous! Yes Theresa, I got your ESPN message!!!



Good, it was late, I wasn't sure you'd get it! 



dianemom2 said:


> I could use some help with ideas.  My sister in law has requested that I make a "mermaid" costume for my niece.  She wants to give it to her for her birthday.  I don't think it has to be a real costume.  I am thinking of maybe some kind of sparkly mermaid tail and maybe some kind of top to go with it.  Any ideas?  I don't have too long to whip this up because her birthday is in a couple of weeks and I have already committed to a bunch of other projects including some of the costumes for the play at dd's middle school.  I just finished 3 starfish costumes and 3 jellyfish costumes!



Here is he one I made for Lydia:













Lydia does not believe in putting pictures of characters on outfits when you are trying to be the character. She thinks that's just wrong.  Or else, the top would have had an embroidered Ariel on it. 



cburkedavis said:


> I can't post pics yet (and it's been awhile since I posted, just happened to be checking in this morning--hi everyone!), but I made a Princess Jasmine outfit for my daughter this weekend.  I used CarlaC's easy fit pants with elastic at the bottom of the legs, and her Portrait Peasant for the top.  I did the cap sleeves and the longer top.  I don't like the belly baring look, so I made the top long enough to hit the top of the pants, and just did a normal hem, but I would think you could do elastic at the bottom of the shirt as well if you wanted to.
> 
> Mine was for a dress-up outfit (V is going through a dress up phase) so I just used a teal satin material to make it simple, rather than anything sheer over another layer.
> 
> Colleen
> 
> EDIT--I take it back, I think I can post pics.  Here's Victoria as Jasmine.  Obviously really simple, but I considered attempting a cute Jasmine applique on the top.  And I didn't realize it was Nini I was replying to, I'm sure you'll do something AMAZING like you always do!



So cute!!! The outfit and your little cutie! 



abfight said:


> Once again I am trying my hand at pics lets see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well all I can see is a red X  but if anyone else can see it This is my dd 6 before her first day of kindergarten.  I know I'm super late but just seeing if I can this pic thing down.



CUTE!!! 



abfight said:


> I got it I got it I got it
> I finally figured out pics  so here we go non of this is new but there will be more to follow
> 
> This is a ruffled halter that I made for my 2yo last year.  I love the way the ruffles look but hate that I do them all by hand


Adorable! I love ruffles, but I HATE doing them! 



Fruto76 said:


> Here are 2 skirts I made from jeans that had holes in the knees but still fit in the waist and some old material I had in my stash. It was my first attempt at ruffles.



These are very cute!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I was messing around with some embroidery designs yesterday, and did this one from Heathersue.  I gave the girl blonde hair like Rebecca, and told her it was a design of her, she said it wasn't because I never let her get a baloon!   Yep, I'm a mean mommy.  This was a trial run, she wasn't impressed, so I guess its a good thing I didn't put it on a tshirt first!



I love that design! 

I won't let my kids have latex balloons, so we say these are mylar!


----------



## woodkins

Gianna was a mermaid for Halloween 2 years ago. We made this from a commercial pattern, but it was fairly easy to do. The hard part was getting our dog to wear his lobster costume!


----------



## dianemom2

Thanks ladies! I love the two mermaid ideas.  I am not sure that I have the time to put into the complete Ariel costume.  I love the idea of the tank top with Ariel appliqued onto it and the mermaid tail skirt.  I think my little niece would really like that.  Teresajoy- Did you just add the tail to a regular skirt pattern?

I finished Gracie's outfit for the Big Give.  I am pretty happy with how it turned out. I used a tutorial from a website I found called Crap I've Made or something along those lines.  I will post pictures tomorrow since I forgot to take them when I was in the basement earlier and now I am running out to take my girls to basketball practice.  This is the last one for the season.  Hooray!!!!


----------



## Disneymom1218

NiniMorris said:


> Thanks for the idea...I can see this in my mind...and I think I can make it work for her.  We are going in September and I know the sheer fabrics tend to be hot and itchy......I think this is a good start.
> 
> 
> 
> Nini


You could add a sheer sparkley skirt to the outside of the easy fits and have it open in the front like Jasmine. Just an idea


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

This is the Jasmine I did for a Big Give.  I guess it was ok, I know they recieved it, but the girl got sick again, and mom wasn't able to finish her TR, so I don't know if it got worn.





The top is a modified Simply Sweet and the pants are Easy Fits with leg elastic, I don't think the pic goes down far enough to see that.  The sparkly fabric wasn't itchy, it was softer than it looks.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!

Ugh - what a day!! I thought I would get to pick up my  new serger and get to work - NOT!!!

So, we get a call around 2:30 from our cousin asking if we can take the 3 kids so she can take her older son to the hospital. He had gone to the ER yesterday with a very swollen hand. Matt is 17, and thought maybe he broke it punching his friend in the elbow. Well, no break. So they gave him a bunch of antibiotics and sent him home telling them to go to the dr's office the next day. So the dr got them in a 2pm, and sent them directly to the ER. This time instead of the local hospital, they took him to my hospital (duPont) and they admitted him and put him on IV antibiotics. He is in isolation because they dont know what kind of infection he has, but they drew lines on his arm (like those snakebite shows) so they can see if the redness and swelling goes down!! Poor guy!!!

Tomorrow Billy is going to watch the 3 kids (that should be good - wish I could be a fly on the wall) hahaha!!! And we will visit Matt and eat dinner together at the IHOP across the street(free pancake day tomorrow). Whew - hopefully the swelling will go down and he will be discharged in a few days!!!

Say a prayer for my guy if you can!!


----------



## NaeNae

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Ugh - what a day!! I thought I would get to pick up my  new serger and get to work - NOT!!!
> 
> So, we get a call around 2:30 from our cousin asking if we can take the 3 kids so she can take her older son to the hospital. He had gone to the ER yesterday with a very swollen hand. Matt is 17, and thought maybe he broke it punching his friend in the elbow. Well, no break. So they gave him a bunch of antibiotics and sent him home telling them to go to the dr's office the next day. So the dr got them in a 2pm, and sent them directly to the ER. This time instead of the local hospital, they took him to my hospital (duPont) and they admitted him and put him on IV antibiotics. He is in isolation because they dont know what kind of infection he has, but they drew lines on his arm (like those snakebite shows) so they can see if the redness and swelling goes down!! Poor guy!!!
> 
> Tomorrow Billy is going to watch the 3 kids (that should be good - wish I could be a fly on the wall) hahaha!!! And we will visit Matt and eat dinner together at the IHOP across the street(free pancake day tomorrow). Whew - hopefully the swelling will go down and he will be discharged in a few days!!!
> 
> Say a prayer for my guy if you can!!



You've got it girl!  Prayer have been said.  It doesn't matter how old they are, they are still our children and it's always scarry!


----------



## Loodlow

Sending Prayers up Wendy! 

You guys are so talented, I love watching what you make. I have gotten the "bug" and now have 21 tye dye mickey shirts, and 7 more Simply Sweets to finish up by March 28, and no days off! I am nuts! And then I bought more fabric today but it is cute! 





 For Animal Kingdom! I am making it into two dresses for two adorable identical twins, 5 years old. What fabric should I put with it? Or should I just make pillow case dresses? 

Also got this for Sea World: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What do you think would look cute with this?


----------



## PurpleEars

Dustykins said:


> Doing a fly-by, I'll come back and catch up tomorrow (I'm going to bed - DD didn't sleep at all Friday night, DS' birthday party was yesterday afternoon, immediately followed by another birthday party and I'm still exhausted even though I had two long naps today!) but I wanted to post this picture of a little outfit I made for a birthday present for yesterday.  The patterns are from Little Girls Big style (although I altered the pants a little) in Dr. Suess fabric.



Cute outfit!



fairygoodmother said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> just a quick pop-in...
> I wanted to show you Isabel's blanket from our Disneyland trip in December.  Grandma made the blanket before we left out of scraps I had.  I haven't had time to post any of our pictures on here or even on Facebook, but I do think you should see this special blanket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Isabel.  See her hand?  She put in directly on the fireplace insert/wood stove last night.  Second degree burns, and of course after her trip to ER she HAD to see Auntie for a sleepover
> 
> this is the blanket without Isabel on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The characters were so good about signing it.  I kept it folded and held it taut for them.  Princesses loved it, Mary Poppins came to us specifically so that she could sign it, and Bert did the most amazing thing...we were so in awe, I cried.  It was such a beautiful moment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he took our sharpie marker, took the blanket from me, and DREW Mary Poppins, all the while telling Isabel that he used to draw on the sidewalks of London all the time.
> 
> One of these days I'll post more of our trip and Bel's customs.  This is all for now.



Wow what a nice story with the beautiful quilt. I hope Isabel's hand will heal up soon!



cburkedavis said:


> I can't post pics yet (and it's been awhile since I posted, just happened to be checking in this morning--hi everyone!), but I made a Princess Jasmine outfit for my daughter this weekend.  I used CarlaC's easy fit pants with elastic at the bottom of the legs, and her Portrait Peasant for the top.  I did the cap sleeves and the longer top.  I don't like the belly baring look, so I made the top long enough to hit the top of the pants, and just did a normal hem, but I would think you could do elastic at the bottom of the shirt as well if you wanted to.
> 
> Mine was for a dress-up outfit (V is going through a dress up phase) so I just used a teal satin material to make it simple, rather than anything sheer over another layer.
> 
> Colleen
> 
> EDIT--I take it back, I think I can post pics.  Here's Victoria as Jasmine.  Obviously really simple, but I considered attempting a cute Jasmine applique on the top.  And I didn't realize it was Nini I was replying to, I'm sure you'll do something AMAZING like you always do!



I like it, simple yet cute!



abfight said:


> Once again I am trying my hand at pics lets see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well all I can see is a red X  but if anyone else can see it This is my dd 6 before her first day of kindergarten.  I know I'm super late but just seeing if I can this pic thing down.



Such a cute outfit for the first day of school!



abfight said:


> I got it I got it I got it
> I finally figured out pics  so here we go non of this is new but there will be more to follow
> 
> This is my little Repunzel  she is 6 now but was 5 in this pic.  Her hair just looked so pretty that night I had to take a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a ruffled halter that I made for my 2yo last year.  I love the way the ruffles look but hate that I do them all by hand



That's a lot of beautiful hair. The halter is very cute as well.



Fruto76 said:


> Here are 2 skirts I made from jeans that had holes in the knees but still fit in the waist and some old material I had in my stash. It was my first attempt at ruffles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The right side pocket is chopped off a little more because there was a tear right under it. Looking at it now I wish I would have came up more on the seam to even them out. It will drive me nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Tinkerbell material, kind of hard to tell.



That's a great idea to extend the life of clothing!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I was messing around with some embroidery designs yesterday, and did this one from Heathersue.  I gave the girl blonde hair like Rebecca, and told her it was a design of her, she said it wasn't because I never let her get a baloon!   Yep, I'm a mean mommy.  This was a trial run, she wasn't impressed, so I guess its a good thing I didn't put it on a tshirt first!



That's a cute story. I thought the embroidery turned out well, too bad she didn't like it.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Ugh - what a day!! I thought I would get to pick up my  new serger and get to work - NOT!!!
> 
> So, we get a call around 2:30 from our cousin asking if we can take the 3 kids so she can take her older son to the hospital. He had gone to the ER yesterday with a very swollen hand. Matt is 17, and thought maybe he broke it punching his friend in the elbow. Well, no break. So they gave him a bunch of antibiotics and sent him home telling them to go to the dr's office the next day. So the dr got them in a 2pm, and sent them directly to the ER. This time instead of the local hospital, they took him to my hospital (duPont) and they admitted him and put him on IV antibiotics. He is in isolation because they dont know what kind of infection he has, but they drew lines on his arm (like those snakebite shows) so they can see if the redness and swelling goes down!! Poor guy!!!
> 
> Tomorrow Billy is going to watch the 3 kids (that should be good - wish I could be a fly on the wall) hahaha!!! And we will visit Matt and eat dinner together at the IHOP across the street(free pancake day tomorrow). Whew - hopefully the swelling will go down and he will be discharged in a few days!!!
> 
> Say a prayer for my guy if you can!!



Will do!



weluvdizne said:


> I LOVE your bag!  Super cute and just about exactly what I am hoping to make.  Nice job.  Oh, did I mention I love it?





teresajoy said:


> This is so pretty!!





VBAndrea said:


> I really like that!  I so want to try a zipper someday too.  I think my mom has done them so perhaps if I can't figure it out she could help.  Do you use a special type of glue stick for fabric?  My Aivilo tote just has a magnetic snap which is fine for what I use it for now, but agree, if going out to a place like Disney that's crowded with people and having to take a bag on rides I would only use a zippered bag.





DMGeurts said:


> I love how this turned out!  Will you be selling this pattern???





cogero said:


> gorgeous bag. I love it.





tricia said:


> Very cute.





babynala said:


> I love your park bag.  I'm in favor of a zipper although the bag I usually use doesn't have one but I think I need one and LOTS of pockets are must for me too.  You did a great job.  Which patterns did you use to make this?



Thanks everyone for the kind words on the bag. It was mostly based on a McCall's pattern (M4400) and the Rosetta bag pattern. The largest change was adding the zipper - I am still not 100% happy with how it turned out but it will do. I already have ideas to modify that part if I make another one in the future. 

In terms of zipper installation, I actually just use pins (or my fingers) to hold the zipper in place. I am going to try the glue stick method one of these days when I am doing a centre zipper since it sounds easier.

Ok, now that I have a park bag, I must book a trip to use said bag, right?


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

When you Are making a patchwork twirl- do you topstitch your layers?


----------



## mommy2mrb

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Ugh - what a day!! I thought I would get to pick up my  new serger and get to work - NOT!!!
> 
> So, we get a call around 2:30 from our cousin asking if we can take the 3 kids so she can take her older son to the hospital. He had gone to the ER yesterday with a very swollen hand. Matt is 17, and thought maybe he broke it punching his friend in the elbow. Well, no break. So they gave him a bunch of antibiotics and sent him home telling them to go to the dr's office the next day. So the dr got them in a 2pm, and sent them directly to the ER. This time instead of the local hospital, they took him to my hospital (duPont) and they admitted him and put him on IV antibiotics. He is in isolation because they dont know what kind of infection he has, but they drew lines on his arm (like those snakebite shows) so they can see if the redness and swelling goes down!! Poor guy!!!
> 
> Tomorrow Billy is going to watch the 3 kids (that should be good - wish I could be a fly on the wall) hahaha!!! And we will visit Matt and eat dinner together at the IHOP across the street(free pancake day tomorrow). Whew - hopefully the swelling will go down and he will be discharged in a few days!!!
> 
> Say a prayer for my guy if you can!!



definately will keep him in our prayers...hope they can find out what the infection is!  
 and  for Billy tomorrow too! sounds like he will earn his free pancakes tomorrow


----------



## froggy33

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> When you Are making a patchwork twirl- do you topstitch your layers?



I think I normally do, but since I serge my seams I only topstitch on one side of each square.  On these (and other things), I mostly just topstitch for seam reenforcement (sp??).  I figure with the stitch, serge and topstitch stuff should stay together!


----------



## GlassSlippers

Loodlow said:


> Sending Prayers up Wendy!
> 
> You guys are so talented, I love watching what you make. I have gotten the "bug" and now have 21 tye dye mickey shirts, and 7 more Simply Sweets to finish up by March 28, and no days off! I am nuts! And then I bought more fabric today but it is cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Animal Kingdom! I am making it into two dresses for two adorable identical twins, 5 years old. What fabric should I put with it? Or should I just make pillow case dresses?
> 
> Also got this for Sea World:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think would look cute with this?



Where did you find the zebra fabric? It's adorable!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## mommy2mrb

Hey Everyone!!

I know there were a couple of families going to WDW around the same time we are 3/29 - 4/9....was wondering if anyone would want to meet up and have a mickey bar and say hi!!!
let me know, would love to be able to meet up with you!


----------



## Disneymom1218

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Ugh - what a day!! I thought I would get to pick up my  new serger and get to work - NOT!!!
> 
> So, we get a call around 2:30 from our cousin asking if we can take the 3 kids so she can take her older son to the hospital. He had gone to the ER yesterday with a very swollen hand. Matt is 17, and thought maybe he broke it punching his friend in the elbow. Well, no break. So they gave him a bunch of antibiotics and sent him home telling them to go to the dr's office the next day. So the dr got them in a 2pm, and sent them directly to the ER. This time instead of the local hospital, they took him to my hospital (duPont) and they admitted him and put him on IV antibiotics. He is in isolation because they dont know what kind of infection he has, but they drew lines on his arm (like those snakebite shows) so they can see if the redness and swelling goes down!! Poor guy!!!
> 
> Tomorrow Billy is going to watch the 3 kids (that should be good - wish I could be a fly on the wall) hahaha!!! And we will visit Matt and eat dinner together at the IHOP across the street(free pancake day tomorrow). Whew - hopefully the swelling will go down and he will be discharged in a few days!!!
> 
> Say a prayer for my guy if you can!!



Prayer said. I know as well as you do he is in the best place. I was in AI for 3 months at the age of 15 for rehab after my open heart surgery. I was in section 2B.


----------



## Loodlow

GlassSlippers said:


> Where did you find the zebra fabric? It's adorable!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



Thanks! I found it in a little store in Ruston, LA  the Fabric Store. What would you do with it?


----------



## Ericandjenng

Hi Ladies (and Gentleman).  Sorry I got behind on the thread--but I got the tees done for a Big Give (Yeah! My first!).  

I took a quick glance and the pics I saw look FANTASTIC.  Can't wait to see more!


----------



## VBAndrea

teresajoy said:


> This one I made for a Big Give. I took the Simply Sweet and added on sleeves, sort of. I took a rectangular piece of fabric, made a caseing on the top and bottom, put in elastic, then sewed it into the sides of the SS. This one is my favorite Jasmine I've done. (Easy Fit pants)



Just have to quote this one as it's one of my all time favorites!  The fabric is TDF.  I'd be too scared to sew on something like that.



woodkins said:


> Gianna was a mermaid for Halloween 2 years ago. We made this from a commercial pattern, but it was fairly easy to do. The hard part was getting our dog to wear his lobster costume!


That's really pretty -- I've not seen that pattern at all.  at your lobster dog!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> This is the Jasmine I did for a Big Give.  I guess it was ok, I know they recieved it, but the girl got sick again, and mom wasn't able to finish her TR, so I don't know if it got worn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top is a modified Simply Sweet and the pants are Easy Fits with leg elastic, I don't think the pic goes down far enough to see that.  The sparkly fabric wasn't itchy, it was softer than it looks.


That is gorgeous!  I don't recall ever seeing that photo in the past.  So glad you posted it.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Ugh - what a day!! I thought I would get to pick up my  new serger and get to work - NOT!!!
> 
> So, we get a call around 2:30 from our cousin asking if we can take the 3 kids so she can take her older son to the hospital. He had gone to the ER yesterday with a very swollen hand. Matt is 17, and thought maybe he broke it punching his friend in the elbow. Well, no break. So they gave him a bunch of antibiotics and sent him home telling them to go to the dr's office the next day. So the dr got them in a 2pm, and sent them directly to the ER. This time instead of the local hospital, they took him to my hospital (duPont) and they admitted him and put him on IV antibiotics. He is in isolation because they dont know what kind of infection he has, but they drew lines on his arm (like those snakebite shows) so they can see if the redness and swelling goes down!! Poor guy!!!
> 
> Tomorrow Billy is going to watch the 3 kids (that should be good - wish I could be a fly on the wall) hahaha!!! And we will visit Matt and eat dinner together at the IHOP across the street(free pancake day tomorrow). Whew - hopefully the swelling will go down and he will be discharged in a few days!!!
> 
> Say a prayer for my guy if you can!!


Keeping Matt in my thoughts.  At least the infection was caught right away.  My sister ended up in ICU with renal failure for over a week with an infection that wouldn't go away (it wasn't caught right away and was actually still a mystery as to why she ended up with sepsis).

BTW, I am almost done with Kade's Big Give.  I so am hoping to finish today and get pictures up tonight.  It's been taking much longer than anticipated but I'm very pleased with the results.  I hate cutting things so close to the deadline and refuse to sign up for any more gives until this one is mailed!  (Never mind that I have a couple of small things in mind for a current give that's posted!).



Loodlow said:


> You guys are so talented, I love watching what you make. I have gotten the "bug" and now have 21 tye dye mickey shirts, and 7 more Simply Sweets to finish up by March 28, and no days off! I am nuts! And then I bought more fabric today but it is cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Animal Kingdom! I am making it into two dresses for two adorable identical twins, 5 years old. What fabric should I put with it? Or should I just make pillow case dresses?
> 
> Also got this for Sea World:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think would look cute with this?


I love both fabrics!  Pillow case dresses would be cute for the zebra if dresses are required.  I think a variation of a SS top and pants with the zebra in ruffle trim would look great, but that certainly is not a dress.



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> When you Are making a patchwork twirl- do you topstitch your layers?


I do just as Jessica does -- I topstitch the serged edge on each square and then I top stitch once I sew all the layers together too -- so I topstitch both vertically and horizontally.


----------



## abfight

You guys are gonna get tired of me, since I finally figured out the pic thing.
This is a tink simply sweet that I made for my daughters third bday and for a trip to disney on ice.  






This one is for my niece to wear to the show.  I made them both shorter than a dress so I still need to finish a pair of ruffled jeans for both of them
thanks for looking


----------



## haleyknits

abfight said:


> You guys are gonna get tired of me, since I finally figured out the pic thing.
> This is a tink simply sweet that I made for my daughters third bday and for a trip to disney on ice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for my niece to wear to the show.  I made them both shorter than a dress so I still need to finish a pair of ruffled jeans for both of them
> thanks for looking




Just popping in for a sec, but I LOVE both of those! dd's favorites are Tink and Ariel so she would have a conniption fit if she saw them.  

I think I saw an Ariel outfit that was amazing. I'm sure of it. I'll just have to look again after my morning errands.


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

Finished the girls  Seuss skirts. Pics on FB for now. Going back to bed. Girls just left for school.  Love the Tink & Ariel tops!


----------



## cogero

My son goes to a Special Pre-school for kids with Autism and PDD-NOS (which is what DS has) for March. They have March Madness where they do all kinds of little things for the kids. 

today is National Pig Day and they were supposed to wear something pink. Well I can tell you DS has nothing pink (DH would freak) so I made J a Hamm shirt last night.

Here are some pictures of him. He was not being very cooperative this morning





and here is a better view of the shirt. Pardon the weird look.


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

One quick ?   The appliqué I made of Hermione for Juliet.  Should I list that on my etsy? It is too detailed for anything smaller than a 6 x 10. So I can only offer it in that size. What do you think?


----------



## NiniMorris

abfight said:


> You guys are gonna get tired of me, since I finally figured out the pic thing.
> This is a tink simply sweet that I made for my daughters third bday and for a trip to disney on ice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for my niece to wear to the show.  I made them both shorter than a dress so I still need to finish a pair of ruffled jeans for both of them
> thanks for looking



OK, there is LOTS and LOTS of stuff that I NEED to quote, but just popping in for a minute and HAD to comment on this one!  LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## aboveH20

TinkerbelleMom said:


> This is the Jasmine I did for a Big Give.  I guess it was ok, I know they recieved it, but the girl got sick again, and mom wasn't able to finish her TR, so I don't know if it got worn.



The outfit is gorgeous, and I hope it was worn even though Mom wasn't able to finish her trip report and let you know.    



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> So, we get a call around 2:30 from our cousin asking if we can take the 3 kids so she can take her older son to the hospital. He had gone to the ER yesterday with a very swollen hand. Matt is 17, and thought maybe he broke it punching his friend in the elbow. Well, no break. So they gave him a bunch of antibiotics and sent him home telling them to go to the dr's office the next day. So the dr got them in a 2pm, and sent them directly to the ER. This time instead of the local hospital, they took him to my hospital (duPont) and they admitted him and put him on IV antibiotics. He is in isolation because they dont know what kind of infection he has, but they drew lines on his arm (like those snakebite shows) so they can see if the redness and swelling goes down!! Poor guy!!!
> 
> Say a prayer for my guy if you can!!



Sending up a prayer for Matt and those who care for him.  



Loodlow said:


> You guys are so talented, I love watching what you make. I have gotten the "bug" and now have 21 tye dye mickey shirts, and 7 more Simply Sweets to finish up by March 28, and no days off! I am nuts! And then I bought more fabric today but it is cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Animal Kingdom! I am making it into two dresses for two adorable identical twins, 5 years old. What fabric should I put with it? Or should I just make pillow case dresses?
> 
> Also got this for Sea World:



As I was reading your post I was thinking to myself, what's more fun, sewing or buying fabric, and then I realzied the answer is a no brainer! 



mommy2mrb said:


> Hey Everyone!!
> 
> I know there were a couple of families going to WDW around the same time we are 3/29 - 4/9....was wondering if anyone would want to meet up and have a mickey bar and say hi!!!
> let me know, would love to be able to meet up with you!



I won't be there then, but wanted to alert you to save your pennies for the next 28 days -- Mickey ice creams have gone up to $3.50!!!



abfight said:


> You guys are gonna get tired of me, since I finally figured out the pic thing.
> This is a tink simply sweet that I made for my daughters third bday and for a trip to disney on ice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for my niece to wear to the show.  I made them both shorter than a dress so I still need to finish a pair of ruffled jeans for both of them
> thanks for looking



Beautiful. 



cogero said:


> My son goes to a Special Pre-school for kids with Autism and PDD-NOS (which is what DS has) for March. They have March Madness where they do all kinds of little things for the kids.
> 
> today is National Pig Day and they were supposed to wear something pink. Well I can tell you DS has nothing pink (DH would freak) so I made J a Hamm shirt last night.
> 
> Here are some pictures of him. He was not being very cooperative this morning



Great shirt and what a clever way to work in pink.  It reminds me of when my older son was in nursery school, a zillion years ago, and he had to wear purple.


----------



## cogero

abfight said:


> You guys are gonna get tired of me, since I finally figured out the pic thing.
> This is a tink simply sweet that I made for my daughters third bday and for a trip to disney on ice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for my niece to wear to the show.  I made them both shorter than a dress so I still need to finish a pair of ruffled jeans for both of them
> thanks for looking



These are seriously cute. I love that Flounder is peeking out of the skirt.


----------



## tricia

Quick question.  Is there any way to tell the stitch count of a PES file?  Should my machine tell me?  I have a Brother.


----------



## Granna4679

Wow...hopelessly behind on this thread at the moment.  I wanted to comment on a few and then I will go back and catch up some more.

Purple Ears - Love the aprons and jewelry bags for Big Give.  Love the unique ideas.

dianemom2 - The capes are great.  I need to make my DGDs some of those...they are always wanting to be "super" something!

Kstgelais4 - the doll and blanket turned out so cute, and I REALLY LOVE the monkey pjs.

Tricia - the music outfit is adorable.  When my oldest daughter was in her younger teenage years, she loved piano and everything music.  We did her room all in black/white/red and music notes.  It was really a unique room and she loved it.  

Everything posted has been great.  Ok...back to catch up on the last 10 pages or so now.


----------



## cogero

tricia said:


> Quick question.  Is there any way to tell the stitch count of a PES file?  Should my machine tell me?  I have a Brother.



Yes there is. I am at work and not near my machines. I believe you can hit the settings button and it will tell you.

I know for my SE 400 there are instructions in the book how to do it.

Oh Wendy. Saying prayers for your family.


----------



## ncmomof2

PurpleEars said:


> Thanks for looking!



Love the bag!!



Dustykins said:


>



Adorable!  I have that book and plan on using some of the ideas for our next trip.  This is one I love 



abfight said:


>




Adorable!


----------



## babynala

woodkins said:


> Gianna was a mermaid for Halloween 2 years ago. We made this from a commercial pattern, but it was fairly easy to do. The hard part was getting our dog to wear his lobster costume!


Beautiful costume and little mermaid.  A dog in a lobster costume would be quite a site.  



TinkerbelleMom said:


> This is the Jasmine I did for a Big Give.  I guess it was ok, I know they recieved it, but the girl got sick again, and mom wasn't able to finish her TR, so I don't know if it got worn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top is a modified Simply Sweet and the pants are Easy Fits with leg elastic, I don't think the pic goes down far enough to see that.  The sparkly fabric wasn't itchy, it was softer than it looks.


This came out so nice.  



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Ugh - what a day!! I thought I would get to pick up my  new serger and get to work - NOT!!!
> 
> So, we get a call around 2:30 from our cousin asking if we can take the 3 kids so she can take her older son to the hospital. He had gone to the ER yesterday with a very swollen hand. Matt is 17, and thought maybe he broke it punching his friend in the elbow. Well, no break. So they gave him a bunch of antibiotics and sent him home telling them to go to the dr's office the next day. So the dr got them in a 2pm, and sent them directly to the ER. This time instead of the local hospital, they took him to my hospital (duPont) and they admitted him and put him on IV antibiotics. He is in isolation because they dont know what kind of infection he has, but they drew lines on his arm (like those snakebite shows) so they can see if the redness and swelling goes down!! Poor guy!!!
> 
> Tomorrow Billy is going to watch the 3 kids (that should be good - wish I could be a fly on the wall) hahaha!!! And we will visit Matt and eat dinner together at the IHOP across the street(free pancake day tomorrow). Whew - hopefully the swelling will go down and he will be discharged in a few days!!!
> 
> Say a prayer for my guy if you can!!


Oh my, hope that Matt is feeling better soon.  Did you setup a nanny cam to watch Billy with the 3 kids?  It was very sweet of him to watch them.  



Loodlow said:


> Sending Prayers up Wendy!
> 
> You guys are so talented, I love watching what you make. I have gotten the "bug" and now have 21 tye dye mickey shirts, and 7 more Simply Sweets to finish up by March 28, and no days off! I am nuts! And then I bought more fabric today but it is cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Animal Kingdom! I am making it into two dresses for two adorable identical twins, 5 years old. What fabric should I put with it? Or should I just make pillow case dresses?
> 
> Also got this for Sea World:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think would look cute with this?


I think that zebra fabric would be cute as a pillowcase dress.  The SW fabric is really cute too.



PurpleEars said:


> Ok, now that I have a park bag, I must book a trip to use said bag, right?


Ok - you've got the hard part done now that your bag is complete.  



abfight said:


> You guys are gonna get tired of me, since I finally figured out the pic thing.
> This is a tink simply sweet that I made for my daughters third bday and for a trip to disney on ice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for my niece to wear to the show.  I made them both shorter than a dress so I still need to finish a pair of ruffled jeans for both of them
> thanks for looking


These came out really cute.  I love the appliques you put on the skirts.  Did you use a pattern to figure out the skirt part or did you just wing it?



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Finished the girls  Seuss skirts. Pics on FB for now. Going back to bed. Girls just left for school.  Love the Tink & Ariel tops!


Did you sew all night?  You are a good mommy.  



cogero said:


> My son goes to a Special Pre-school for kids with Autism and PDD-NOS (which is what DS has) for March. They have March Madness where they do all kinds of little things for the kids.
> 
> today is National Pig Day and they were supposed to wear something pink. Well I can tell you DS has nothing pink (DH would freak) so I made J a Hamm shirt last night.
> 
> Here are some pictures of him. He was not being very cooperative this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is a better view of the shirt. Pardon the weird look.


Great idea for pink day.  I'm sure your DS is not the only little boy with no pink clothes.  The shirt came out great.  How do you get your appliques to look so nice?  Even when I follow all the rules with stablizier, needles, etc my appliques always seem to be a little wrinkly or bumpy.


----------



## tmh0206

I just got off the joann's website and they have all their licensed material 40% off and they have quite a few "new" disney materials including some very pretty tiana and tink ones!

Have fun shopping ladies (and Tom)


----------



## Granna4679

Still trying to catch up.

Didn't catch all of the quotes, but all of the Jasmine and Ariel outfits just posted were so cute.  My DGD wants to have a Jasmine party (where do you find plates/cup/etc for that?).  

Ericanadjenng - the quilt for the principal is such a fantastic idea.  Love it.


abfight - Love your DDs long hair.  My DGDs have long hair too and I love to blow dry it straight so it looks like this but wow...it is a chore!  



MaeB said:


> Hey all!!
> 
> Thanks for the encouraging words about the Cultrual Rep thing.  Sally, what you said about being a mentor really changed my outlook on the whole thing.  I booked my hotel last night for my interview on Thursday!
> 
> Just so I have something sewing related to contribute, though it's not Disney-related, here's a bag that I'm in the middle of sewing...or I was until I took it apart because I wasn't happy with how I sewed it.   Who can spot the bonehead mistake that I wouldn't have made if I hadn't been sewing at 1AM? Ha, just realised that you can see the pre-historic machine I sew on in this pic.



Great duffle...looks like a Vera Bradley, ONLY BETTER!



cogero said:


> okay here is my Daughters Dance Costume. She is doing a number to Jessie the Yodeling Cowgirl. I made the skirt. Using a tutorial I found online that I modified a tiny bit because I am scared of ruffles. If I use this pattern again I will change one or two things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am debating a sash or bow for the waist with the red material. I think it needs something. Going to sleep on it.
> 
> Here is a close up of the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will take a picture tomorrow when she actually has her tights and shoes on.



This turned out so cute, despite all the problems.  Sometimes we just have to put them aside for a day.



SoonerSarah said:


> Well I have been reading and drooling for months and I suppose I will make a post.  EVERYTHING is so gorgeous, you all have such a talent!
> 
> I just started learning to sew a few months ago, last October.  I've been going to a sewing class at a shop that is owned by ladies that go to my church, and they are so patient and wonderful with me.  I've had a sewing machine for years, the most basic thing you could get, and I've had nothing but problems, so I assumed I was a horrible seamstress.  I decided to go to one of their classes and I was surprised at how well I did.  I made a baked potato sack at my first lesson, and then a little apron at my second, and then two pairs of little girl jammie pants at my 3rd (that was using a serger).  Then they started up a quilting class and I've had 3 lessons for that.  I'm actually past this point (have the batting and bottom layer on and am starting to quilt it).  I have a long way to go to become a better sewer, but I'm having a lot of fun and I'm really enjoying myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I got a new machine, a Janome.  It really makes things easier.



Welcome, congrats on the new machine.  And I love the quilt!  Sounds like you have caught the "sewing" bug!!  Can't wait to see what else you create.



froggy33 said:


> We are going!  We're going to make a quick trip to DW in May.  And we're going to stay at Animal Kingdom Lodge!  It's just me and my daughter and my folks going.  We're going to hang out at the resort and do a day at EPCOT! I'm going to schedule some character dinners, so I'll get to make a few more outfits!  It's going to be so fun!  We're going to be there May 14-16.
> 
> Jessica



Yay!  I am so happy you get to go and can't wait to see her in the Small World dress.



UtahMama said:


> I FOUND YOU!!!!
> 
> Planning a DL trip for August. DD will be almost 7. She likes the twirlie skirts like at Children's Place (3 horizontal rectangles...does anyone know the math? I totally remember something like each long rectangle length is doubled from the previous tier.???) I got a Babyloc Lauren Serger from Christmas and havent tried it yet. CANT WAIT to try it out!
> 
> I want an easy peasy peasant top pattern, a horizontal twirlie skirt pattern, a more modest halter or sun dress pattern, simple shorts pattern for Norah and my DBF's 4 yr old son. I'll look on YouCanMakeThis.com...Hopefully I'll find some cool EASY stuff.





UtahMama said:


> I just opened another tab... I do believe you may be right!!!  Thank you Carla C!!!!!! Now to find Tangled fabric???
> 
> I'll probably be here as I struggle through learning to serge. Oh wait, my fabric store gives free lessons since I bought it from them
> 
> Be prepared to be wow'd
> 
> That being said, can you "sew" with a serger? Or do I need to tune up my trusty Brother machine?



Welcome back!  I bought Tangled fabric at JoAnn's.  Their licensed fabric is on sale today (online) 40% off.  Now would be a good time to buy it.



billwendy said:


> You guys - should I go for that Serger???? The person will sell it to me for 150 and it comes with 2 extra feet and thread. She used it for 2 hours. She is a college student who was taking a class but dropped out of it......any thoughts before I committ? She sent me a ton of pictures of it, and its super clean inside - so I think she's telling me the truth. She will also give me the original receipt so I can continue on with the 5year warrenty.......thoughts?????????
> 
> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/art/2234235215.html
> 
> My ol Walmart singer just is giving me nothing but trouble anymore, even after it has been serviced.....It almost always comes unthreaded at the needle, and I've used a bunch of new needles and it cant seem to go through more than 2 layers without having a fit anymore......??????
> 
> What would you do!!!???? HELP!!!!



Did you get it?  I hope Matt is doing better.  Prayers being said!



fairygoodmother said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> just a quick pop-in...
> I wanted to show you Isabel's blanket from our Disneyland trip in December.  Grandma made the blanket before we left out of scraps I had.  I haven't had time to post any of our pictures on here or even on Facebook, but I do think you should see this special blanket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Isabel.  See her hand?  She put in directly on the fireplace insert/wood stove last night.  Second degree burns, and of course after her trip to ER she HAD to see Auntie for a sleepover
> 
> this is the blanket without Isabel on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The characters were so good about signing it.  I kept it folded and held it taut for them.  Princesses loved it, Mary Poppins came to us specifically so that she could sign it, and Bert did the most amazing thing...we were so in awe, I cried.  It was such a beautiful moment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he took our sharpie marker, took the blanket from me, and DREW Mary Poppins, all the while telling Isabel that he used to draw on the sidewalks of London all the time.
> 
> One of these days I'll post more of our trip and Bel's customs.  This is all for now.



Poor Isabel!  I hope she is healing fast.  The quilt is to die for!!!  Love that Bert drew the picture...what a keepsake!



abfight said:


> Once again I am trying my hand at pics lets see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well all I can see is a red X  but if anyone else can see it This is my dd 6 before her first day of kindergarten.  I know I'm super late but just seeing if I can this pic thing down.



I can see it!!  And it is really cute!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I was messing around with some embroidery designs yesterday, and did this one from Heathersue.  I gave the girl blonde hair like Rebecca, and told her it was a design of her, she said it wasn't because I never let her get a baloon!   Yep, I'm a mean mommy.  This was a trial run, she wasn't impressed, so I guess its a good thing I didn't put it on a tshirt first!



I love that applique.  I have done that one several times with all different fabrics.  It turns out cute.  Yep....no balloons here either.  They are such a pain to keep up with.



Loodlow said:


> Sending Prayers up Wendy!
> 
> You guys are so talented, I love watching what you make. I have gotten the "bug" and now have 21 tye dye mickey shirts, and 7 more Simply Sweets to finish up by March 28, and no days off! I am nuts! And then I bought more fabric today but it is cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Animal Kingdom! I am making it into two dresses for two adorable identical twins, 5 years old. What fabric should I put with it? Or should I just make pillow case dresses?
> 
> Also got this for Sea World:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think would look cute with this?



I made this with dolphin/whale fabric....might give you an idea for the Seaworld fabric.







abfight said:


> You guys are gonna get tired of me, since I finally figured out the pic thing.
> This is a tink simply sweet that I made for my daughters third bday and for a trip to disney on ice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for my niece to wear to the show.  I made them both shorter than a dress so I still need to finish a pair of ruffled jeans for both of them
> thanks for looking



I like the Tink but I love the Ariel...the colors are great.



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> One quick ?   The appliqué I made of Hermione for Juliet.  Should I list that on my etsy? It is too detailed for anything smaller than a 6 x 10. So I can only offer it in that size. What do you think?



I would!


----------



## abfight

babynala said:


> These came out really cute.  I love the appliques you put on the skirts.  Did you use a pattern to figure out the skirt part or did you just wing it?
> 
> 
> Thank you to everyone for the compliments.  I am not an experienced sewer at all, but you ladies are so great for encouragement and inspiration.  for the skirt i just did two skirts the underskirt straight from the simply sweet pattern  then the overskirt the same just a little shorter with a shorter ruffle.  Then i cut it up the center and used a dinner plate to cut the curve. I also added another strip to the ruffles for that one.  Hope this wasn't too scattered.
> 
> Now for my question have any of you done the double skirt before and put applique on the underskirt?  If so do you do the applique after you attach the skirt or before you ruffle and attach.
> 
> Thanks again for all the compliments


----------



## jeniamt

Just got back from picking up my new baby!!!!  And this one doesn't need diaper changing!!!  Its my new Viking Designer Ruby.  I am so excited to try it out and thought I would start with a Dr. Seuss Applique but can't seem to find one to purchase?  

Any suggestions????  Thanks!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Ugh - what a day!! I thought I would get to pick up my  new serger and get to work - NOT!!!
> 
> So, we get a call around 2:30 from our cousin asking if we can take the 3 kids so she can take her older son to the hospital. He had gone to the ER yesterday with a very swollen hand. Matt is 17, and thought maybe he broke it punching his friend in the elbow. Well, no break. So they gave him a bunch of antibiotics and sent him home telling them to go to the dr's office the next day. So the dr got them in a 2pm, and sent them directly to the ER. This time instead of the local hospital, they took him to my hospital (duPont) and they admitted him and put him on IV antibiotics. He is in isolation because they dont know what kind of infection he has, but they drew lines on his arm (like those snakebite shows) so they can see if the redness and swelling goes down!! Poor guy!!!
> 
> Tomorrow Billy is going to watch the 3 kids (that should be good - wish I could be a fly on the wall) hahaha!!! And we will visit Matt and eat dinner together at the IHOP across the street(free pancake day tomorrow). Whew - hopefully the swelling will go down and he will be discharged in a few days!!!
> 
> Say a prayer for my guy if you can!!



Will do!  Poor guy, does it hurt pretty bad?



abfight said:


> You guys are gonna get tired of me, since I finally figured out the pic thing.
> This is a tink simply sweet that I made for my daughters third bday and for a trip to disney on ice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for my niece to wear to the show.  I made them both shorter than a dress so I still need to finish a pair of ruffled jeans for both of them
> thanks for looking



I never get tired of seeing cute creations, post away!!


----------



## T-rox

jeniamt said:


> Just got back from picking up my new baby!!!!  And this one doesn't need diaper changing!!!  Its my new Viking Designer Ruby.  I am so excited to try it out and thought I would start with a Dr. Seuss Applique but can't seem to find one to purchase?
> 
> Any suggestions????  Thanks!



bows and clothes.com


----------



## SallyfromDE

dianemom2 said:


> Thanks ladies! I love the two mermaid ideas.  I am not sure that I have the time to put into the complete Ariel costume.  I love the idea of the tank top with Ariel appliqued onto it and the mermaid tail skirt.  I think my little niece would really like that.  Teresajoy- Did you just add the tail to a regular skirt pattern?



This is from a couple of years ago. I took a halter tank and cut it short, used the bottom as a pattern for a tan knit fabric. Twirl skirt. I think it's a purchased applique also. 






I have things I wished I did different. It's a costume pattern. The front of the pants V, well, Kirsta kept pulling it up. I should have cut it straight. The top was made to go to the V of the pants. But she's tall and I wish I made the top a little like the Ariel so she could tuck it in. The Lamp was a huge hit. 








RubberDuckyRanch said:


> When you Are making a patchwork twirl- do you topstitch your layers?



I do.


----------



## Ericandjenng

abfight said:


> You guys are gonna get tired of me, since I finally figured out the pic thing.
> This is a tink simply sweet that I made for my daughters third bday and for a trip to disney on ice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for my niece to wear to the show.  I made them both shorter than a dress so I still need to finish a pair of ruffled jeans for both of them
> thanks for looking



We never get tired of seeing cute ideas!  I LOVE!! these!



cogero said:


> My son goes to a Special Pre-school for kids with Autism and PDD-NOS (which is what DS has) for March. They have March Madness where they do all kinds of little things for the kids.
> 
> today is National Pig Day and they were supposed to wear something pink. Well I can tell you DS has nothing pink (DH would freak) so I made J a Hamm shirt last night.
> 
> Here are some pictures of him. He was not being very cooperative this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is a better view of the shirt. Pardon the weird look.


That is a GREAT idea for the Pink solution!



SallyfromDE said:


> This is from a couple of years ago. I took a halter tank and cut it short, used the bottom as a pattern for a tan knit fabric. Twirl skirt. I think it's a purchased applique also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have things I wished I did different. It's a costume pattern. The front of the pants V, well, Kirsta kept pulling it up. I should have cut it straight. The top was made to go to the V of the pants. But she's tall and I wish I made the top a little like the Ariel so she could tuck it in. The Lamp was a huge hit.



The costumes are great!  And your kids are so Cute!  Love their personalities coming through.


----------



## dianemom2

SallyfromDE said:


> This is from a couple of years ago. I took a halter tank and cut it short, used the bottom as a pattern for a tan knit fabric. Twirl skirt. I think it's a purchased applique also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have things I wished I did different. It's a costume pattern. The front of the pants V, well, Kirsta kept pulling it up. I should have cut it straight. The top was made to go to the V of the pants. But she's tall and I wish I made the top a little like the Ariel so she could tuck it in. The Lamp was a huge hit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do.



The mermaid costume idea is perfect.  I am going to look for a purple tank top tomorrow.  I just saw some when I was out shopping yesterday.  Now I wish I'd bought it!  I think that Joanns still has their All That Glitters fabrics on sale for half off too.  I can pick up something green and sparkly for the skirt.  Thank you so much for the help!


----------



## jeniamt

T-rox said:


> bows and clothes.com



You rock!  Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## billwendy

Disneymom1218 said:


> Prayer said. I know as well as you do he is in the best place. I was in AI for 3 months at the age of 15 for rehab after my open heart surgery. I was in section 2B.



COOL!! What year were you there? That unit still runs strong! They are getting ready to build an addition onto the building and all of the rooms are now going to be private. I really enjoy working there!



Ericandjenng said:


> Hi Ladies (and Gentleman).  Sorry I got behind on the thread--but I got the tees done for a Big Give (Yeah! My first!).
> 
> I took a quick glance and the pics I saw look FANTASTIC.  Can't wait to see more!



Love those Tie Dye Mickeys!! The colors are GREAT!!

Thanks everyone for your prayers for my Matt!! He was actually discharged this afternoon! Billy went up and saw him this morning and they  thought that Matt was possibly going to have to have surgery to drain his hand (ICK) but, by lunch time, the swelling had gone down enough that he was able to finally eat so we ate our lunches together - lol. He was impressed with the touch screen ordering system and was having fun throughout the afternoon - lol. So, he does have cellulitis and some blood tests about the bacteria in his hand are still out. But, they decided that the redness was really going away, so they thought he was on the mend and were comfortable with discharging him around 4pm today. Our hospital is so overcrowded with kids with the flu right now that we need every bed and, they really dont like to keep kids who are healthy in the hospital if they can help it!! So our pancake plan got cancelled.

But, Billy had a GREAT day with the kids - lol. They watched Disney Jr together for Handy Manny and Chugginton and Babar. Then they had a nerf war in our basement which evidently went on for about 2 hours!! Then they had lunch and of course everyone wanted something different, but he made it for them. Then they played with a remote controlled airhog helicopter, then they went to the playground, played hide and seek in our basement and first floor, sent their brother ecards to the hospital, had a snack and took Zoey for a walk!! Im guessing Billy is going to bed early  tonight!!!! BUt you know what - he really had a good time. He really hasnt watched the kids on his own for that long before- an hour here or there, but never all 3 for all day!!! He loved it, and felt very loved  - My big Teddy bear! 

Sorry to be long winded!! Im just so happy that Matt is home!! Thank you for your prayers!!!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

That's wonderful Matt is going home Wendy!!!

Tell Billy he'd better watch out, since he did so good, he might be called up for more babysitting duty ...sounds like they had a great day!


----------



## ellenbenny

billwendy said:


> COOL!! What year were you there? That unit still runs strong! They are getting ready to build an addition onto the building and all of the rooms are now going to be private. I really enjoy working there!
> 
> 
> 
> Love those Tie Dye Mickeys!! The colors are GREAT!!
> 
> Thanks everyone for your prayers for my Matt!! He was actually discharged this afternoon! Billy went up and saw him this morning and they  thought that Matt was possibly going to have to have surgery to drain his hand (ICK) but, by lunch time, the swelling had gone down enough that he was able to finally eat so we ate our lunches together - lol. He was impressed with the touch screen ordering system and was having fun throughout the afternoon - lol. So, he does have cellulitis and some blood tests about the bacteria in his hand are still out. But, they decided that the redness was really going away, so they thought he was on the mend and were comfortable with discharging him around 4pm today. Our hospital is so overcrowded with kids with the flu right now that we need every bed and, they really dont like to keep kids who are healthy in the hospital if they can help it!! So our pancake plan got cancelled.
> 
> But, Billy had a GREAT day with the kids - lol. They watched Disney Jr together for Handy Manny and Chugginton and Babar. Then they had a nerf war in our basement which evidently went on for about 2 hours!! Then they had lunch and of course everyone wanted something different, but he made it for them. Then they played with a remote controlled airhog helicopter, then they went to the playground, played hide and seek in our basement and first floor, sent their brother ecards to the hospital, had a snack and took Zoey for a walk!! Im guessing Billy is going to bed early  tonight!!!! BUt you know what - he really had a good time. He really hasnt watched the kids on his own for that long before- an hour here or there, but never all 3 for all day!!! He loved it, and felt very loved  - My big Teddy bear!
> 
> Sorry to be long winded!! Im just so happy that Matt is home!! Thank you for your prayers!!!!



Great news that Matt is doing better and got to go home!  Sounds like a fun day otherwise and Billy did great with the babysitting.

My son had cellulitis once, they called me from school saying he had spiked an incredibly high fever (can't remember but I think 105) , and the nurse said to take him straight to the peds office and tell them he needed to be seen immediately with no waiting and not to take no for an answer.  The doctor recognized a red area on his cheek right away and circled it in pen, and gave him antibiotics, made us come back the next day to check on him.  Said to go to ER if redness grew bigger than the circle on his cheek.  Luckily never did go to the hospital, but I can tell you it was scary.  He had been fine when he left for school in the morning!

So glad it looks like he is going to be okay!


----------



## cogero

Glad Matt is home. 

Miss C had cellulitis in Kindergarten near her eye. I am the mom who doesn't bring my kids for most things to the ped. I took her to my mom who is an RN and she said I should bring her to the dr. He took one look at her and diagnosed it. He then showed me the grossest picture of what it looks like further along. UGH.

I had plans to work on gives tonite but I am tired from the walk I went on with DS so I am going to relax.


----------



## NiniMorris

Has anyone ever tried to embroider on hats or caps?  I found a hoop for my machine, but I am not sure how well it will work...anyone?

Nini


----------



## dianemom2

NiniMorris said:


> Has anyone ever tried to embroider on hats or caps?  I found a hoop for my machine, but I am not sure how well it will work...anyone?
> 
> Nini



I've never tried one.  My hubby is not a big cap wearer so I haven't invested.  I'd like to know how well those magna hoops work.  Have you tried one of those?  I recently saw some cap hoops on ebay for a very reasonable price but I'd rather have an extra regular hoop.


----------



## jeniamt

NiniMorris said:


> Has anyone ever tried to embroider on hats or caps?  I found a hoop for my machine, but I am not sure how well it will work...anyone?
> 
> Nini



DH wants me to try this too.  Let me know how it goes if you try it out.


----------



## NiniMorris

I've found two different types of cap/hat hoops for my Brother 770...one is $25...the other is $175.  I guessing the cheaper one isn't going to work very well!

Nini


----------



## babynala

jeniamt said:


> Just got back from picking up my new baby!!!!  And this one doesn't need diaper changing!!!  Its my new Viking Designer Ruby.  I am so excited to try it out and thought I would start with a Dr. Seuss Applique but can't seem to find one to purchase?
> 
> Any suggestions????  Thanks!


Congratulations on your new machine.  



billwendy said:


> Thanks everyone for your prayers for my Matt!! He was actually discharged this afternoon!
> Im guessing Billy is going to bed early  tonight!!!! BUt you know what - he really had a good time. He really hasnt watched the kids on his own for that long before- an hour here or there, but never all 3 for all day!!! He loved it, and felt very loved  - My big Teddy bear!
> 
> Sorry to be long winded!! Im just so happy that Matt is home!! Thank you for your prayers!!!!


glad to hear Matt is home and doing better.  I love your Billy the Babysister story.  Sounds like everyone had lots of fun.  



NiniMorris said:


> I've found two different types of cap/hat hoops for my Brother 770...one is $25...the other is $175.  I guessing the cheaper one isn't going to work very well!
> 
> Nini


I don't have a hat hoop, nor have I seen how one works on a non-commercial machine but it seems like it would be hard to hoop and stitch.  I'm also curious if anyone has ever used one before.


----------



## Loodlow

abfight said:


> You guys are gonna get tired of me, since I finally figured out the pic thing.
> This is a tink simply sweet that I made for my daughters third bday and for a trip to disney on ice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for my niece to wear to the show.  I made them both shorter than a dress so I still need to finish a pair of ruffled jeans for both of them
> thanks for looking




Those are fantastic! What would you pair with that zebra fabric posted earlier? I just dont have the "EYE" you have! 



Granna4679 said:


> Still trying to catch up.
> 
> Didn't catch all of the quotes, but all of the Jasmine and Ariel outfits just posted were so cute.  My DGD wants to have a Jasmine party (where do you find plates/cup/etc for that?).
> 
> Ericanadjenng - the quilt for the principal is such a fantastic idea.  Love it.
> 
> 
> abfight - Love your DDs long hair.  My DGDs have long hair too and I love to blow dry it straight so it looks like this but wow...it is a chore!
> 
> 
> 
> Great duffle...looks like a Vera Bradley, ONLY BETTER!
> 
> 
> 
> This turned out so cute, despite all the problems.  Sometimes we just have to put them aside for a day.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, congrats on the new machine.  And I love the quilt!  Sounds like you have caught the "sewing" bug!!  Can't wait to see what else you create.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!  I am so happy you get to go and can't wait to see her in the Small World dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back!  I bought Tangled fabric at JoAnn's.  Their licensed fabric is on sale today (online) 40% off.  Now would be a good time to buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get it?  I hope Matt is doing better.  Prayers being said!
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Isabel!  I hope she is healing fast.  The quilt is to die for!!!  Love that Bert drew the picture...what a keepsake!
> 
> 
> 
> I can see it!!  And it is really cute!
> 
> 
> 
> I love that applique.  I have done that one several times with all different fabrics.  It turns out cute.  Yep....no balloons here either.  They are such a pain to keep up with.
> 
> 
> 
> I made this with dolphin/whale fabric....might give you an idea for the Seaworld fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the Tink but I love the Ariel...the colors are great.
> 
> 
> 
> I would!



That outfit is perfect for my Sea World fabric! Mind if i COPY?



billwendy said:


> COOL!! What year were you there? That unit still runs strong! They are getting ready to build an addition onto the building and all of the rooms are now going to be private. I really enjoy working there!
> 
> 
> 
> Love those Tie Dye Mickeys!! The colors are GREAT!!
> 
> Thanks everyone for your prayers for my Matt!! He was actually discharged this afternoon! Billy went up and saw him this morning and they  thought that Matt was possibly going to have to have surgery to drain his hand (ICK) but, by lunch time, the swelling had gone down enough that he was able to finally eat so we ate our lunches together - lol. He was impressed with the touch screen ordering system and was having fun throughout the afternoon - lol. So, he does have cellulitis and some blood tests about the bacteria in his hand are still out. But, they decided that the redness was really going away, so they thought he was on the mend and were comfortable with discharging him around 4pm today. Our hospital is so overcrowded with kids with the flu right now that we need every bed and, they really dont like to keep kids who are healthy in the hospital if they can help it!! So our pancake plan got cancelled.
> 
> But, Billy had a GREAT day with the kids - lol. They watched Disney Jr together for Handy Manny and Chugginton and Babar. Then they had a nerf war in our basement which evidently went on for about 2 hours!! Then they had lunch and of course everyone wanted something different, but he made it for them. Then they played with a remote controlled airhog helicopter, then they went to the playground, played hide and seek in our basement and first floor, sent their brother ecards to the hospital, had a snack and took Zoey for a walk!! Im guessing Billy is going to bed early  tonight!!!! BUt you know what - he really had a good time. He really hasnt watched the kids on his own for that long before- an hour here or there, but never all 3 for all day!!! He loved it, and felt very loved  - My big Teddy bear!
> 
> Sorry to be long winded!! Im just so happy that Matt is home!! Thank you for your prayers!!!!



So happy Matt is home!


----------



## mommy2mrb

Has anyone else had problems getting on the Big Give site today???? or is it just me??


----------



## Charmaine

Hello DIS'ers!!  Everything looks so great!  I need to catch up.  I am looking forward to seeing the Dr. Seuss inspired sets for his birthday tomorrow!  I made my DD a skirt, i'll get a pic of her wearing it tomorrow and share it.  

We are heading to DL in 8 days for my DD 7th Birthday!  Here's an outfit I made for her to wear  As you might notice...one of the peace "mickey ears" I did backwards!  lol  I might have shared the shoes before...I can't remember.  










Also, been working on these for easter...not Disney related...sorry!


----------



## Ericandjenng

Charmaine said:


> Hello DIS'ers!!  Everything looks so great!  I need to catch up.  I am looking forward to seeing the Dr. Seuss inspired sets for his birthday tomorrow!  I made my DD a skirt, i'll get a pic of her wearing it tomorrow and share it.
> 
> We are heading to DL in 8 days for my DD 7th Birthday!  Here's an outfit I made for her to wear  As you might notice...one of the peace "mickey ears" I did backwards!  lol  I might have shared the shoes before...I can't remember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, been working on these for easter...not Disney related...sorry!



How fun these are!  And your DD is a Beauty!


----------



## GlassSlippers

Loodlow said:


> Thanks! I found it in a little store in Ruston, LA  the Fabric Store. What would you do with it?



Louisiana! That would explain why I can't find it here in East Podunk, WI!

I would use it to make bowling shirt for Animal Kingdom. It would be so cute!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## VBAndrea

mommy2mrb said:


> Has anyone else had problems getting on the Big Give site today???? or is it just me??


I had no problems yesterday afternoon -- haven't tried yet this morning.  I hope it works for you today.



Charmaine said:


> Hello DIS'ers!!  Everything looks so great!  I need to catch up.  I am looking forward to seeing the Dr. Seuss inspired sets for his birthday tomorrow!  I made my DD a skirt, i'll get a pic of her wearing it tomorrow and share it.
> 
> We are heading to DL in 8 days for my DD 7th Birthday!  Here's an outfit I made for her to wear  As you might notice...one of the peace "mickey ears" I did backwards!  lol  I might have shared the shoes before...I can't remember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, been working on these for easter...not Disney related...sorry!



I remember seeing the shirt but not the pants or shoes (of course my memory surely isn't what it used to be!).  I love the pants!  All the Easter outfits are great as well.  I especially adore how your dd will pose for you.  Wish mine would do the same.


Lost my other quotes  

Chiara: Cute pig!  My son had a pink day when he was 3 or 4 at preschool and I tried to get him to wear a pair of Alexa's pink socks.  I didn't think he'd have an issue with it since we never mentioned that pink was a girl's color.  He had an issue and we had no pig shirts   I think your pig turned out perfect -- your skills are really good.  I've seen some of your shirts for the Big Gives that you've posted recently as well -- all fabulous!

Also adore the Tink and Ariel outfits.

Wendy -- glad Matt is on the mend.  The key to cellulitis is catching it early.  Needing IV antibiotics is pretty severe though.  My dd and I have only taken orals, thankfully.  I'm sure Matt will heal up quickly -- just make sure he stays on top of taking his antibiotics and finishes ALL of them.  Is Billy for hire?  I may need some help this summer and we're only a few hours away.

Missed quoting some other things and can't for the life of me remember b/c I've already been pulled away from the computer three times this morning.  Everything is great though!


----------



## DMGeurts

Charmaine said:


> Hello DIS'ers!!  Everything looks so great!  I need to catch up.  I am looking forward to seeing the Dr. Seuss inspired sets for his birthday tomorrow!  I made my DD a skirt, i'll get a pic of her wearing it tomorrow and share it.
> 
> We are heading to DL in 8 days for my DD 7th Birthday!  Here's an outfit I made for her to wear  As you might notice...one of the peace "mickey ears" I did backwards!  lol  I might have shared the shoes before...I can't remember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, been working on these for easter...not Disney related...sorry!



Adorable - I love the shoes!  And the hair accessories are so cute!  

D~


----------



## abfight

Loodlow said:


> Sending Prayers up Wendy!
> 
> You guys are so talented, I love watching what you make. I have gotten the "bug" and now have 21 tye dye mickey shirts, and 7 more Simply Sweets to finish up by March 28, and no days off! I am nuts! And then I bought more fabric today but it is cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Animal Kingdom! I am making it into two dresses for two adorable identical twins, 5 years old. What fabric should I put with it? Or should I just make pillow case dresses?
> 
> Also got this for Sea World:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think would look cute with this?




Thank you for the compliments on the tink and aerial tops, but I am so the last person to ask about coordinating fabrics.  If those had not all been on the shelf together its hard telling what i would have ended up with.  But here it goes.  I think that I would use the fabric for a pillow case top and pair it with cut off jeans.  Put a ruffle on the bottom of the jeans out of the fabric to make everything go together.  You could even put a zebra on the leg of the jeans.
If you were looking more for something like I did.  I would use the zebra for the top and overskirt, then match the pink on the zebra for the underskirt and applique a zebra onto that.  I think that that would be suppercute and the pink would give a good contrast.


----------



## cogero

Charmaine said:


> Hello DIS'ers!!  Everything looks so great!  I need to catch up.  I am looking forward to seeing the Dr. Seuss inspired sets for his birthday tomorrow!  I made my DD a skirt, i'll get a pic of her wearing it tomorrow and share it.
> 
> We are heading to DL in 8 days for my DD 7th Birthday!  Here's an outfit I made for her to wear  As you might notice...one of the peace "mickey ears" I did backwards!  lol  I might have shared the shoes before...I can't remember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, been working on these for easter...not Disney related...sorry!



I totally love the easter fabric. so pretty. Your daughter is a beauty.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

Hi Everyone, 

 ( yes! I remembered the Banana rule-post 1 he is my fav)

I love all the work that is being displayed here.  I am currently saving for my first sewing machine. I am going to go with a Brother, something reasonably priced but new.  I had a hankering a few weeks ago to learn how to sew.  I remember seeing DISBoutiquers in a few signatures.  So here I am looking for a few new friends. 

I have a little girl she's 6 and she would love some of the dresses I have seen on here.  That's her absolute favorite thing to wear....dresses, dresses, dresses. Oh and Bags she loves bags....but I know I have to start small first.

I can barley sew on a button....should I learn to hand sew before using a machine?


----------



## Disneymom1218

billwendy said:


> COOL!! What year were you there? That unit still runs strong! They are getting ready to build an addition onto the building and all of the rooms are now going to be private. I really enjoy working there!
> 
> 
> 
> Love those Tie Dye Mickeys!! The colors are GREAT!!
> 
> Thanks everyone for your prayers for my Matt!! He was actually discharged this afternoon! Billy went up and saw him this morning and they  thought that Matt was possibly going to have to have surgery to drain his hand (ICK) but, by lunch time, the swelling had gone down enough that he was able to finally eat so we ate our lunches together - lol. He was impressed with the touch screen ordering system and was having fun throughout the afternoon - lol. So, he does have cellulitis and some blood tests about the bacteria in his hand are still out. But, they decided that the redness was really going away, so they thought he was on the mend and were comfortable with discharging him around 4pm today. Our hospital is so overcrowded with kids with the flu right now that we need every bed and, they really dont like to keep kids who are healthy in the hospital if they can help it!! So our pancake plan got cancelled.
> 
> But, Billy had a GREAT day with the kids - lol. They watched Disney Jr together for Handy Manny and Chugginton and Babar. Then they had a nerf war in our basement which evidently went on for about 2 hours!! Then they had lunch and of course everyone wanted something different, but he made it for them. Then they played with a remote controlled airhog helicopter, then they went to the playground, played hide and seek in our basement and first floor, sent their brother ecards to the hospital, had a snack and took Zoey for a walk!! Im guessing Billy is going to bed early  tonight!!!! BUt you know what - he really had a good time. He really hasnt watched the kids on his own for that long before- an hour here or there, but never all 3 for all day!!! He loved it, and felt very loved  - My big Teddy bear!
> 
> Sorry to be long winded!! Im just so happy that Matt is home!! Thank you for your prayers!!!!



So Glad he was sent home and is healing fast. I was there in 89. I had my surgery Jan 9, 1989 at Christiana and was sent to AI 10 days later. was Discharged the beginning of April. I went back for out patient PT for a while and I would go back and volunteer in my old wing. I made so many friends while there.


----------



## ncmomof2

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> ( yes! I remembered the Banana rule-post 1 he is my fav)
> 
> I love all the work that is being displayed here.  I am currently saving for my first sewing machine. I am going to go with a Brother, something reasonably priced but new.  I had a hankering a few weeks ago to learn how to sew.  I remember seeing DISBoutiquers in a few signatures.  So here I am looking for a few new friends.
> 
> I have a little girl she's 6 and she would love some of the dresses I have seen on here.  That's her absolute favorite thing to wear....dresses, dresses, dresses. Oh and Bags she loves bags....but I know I have to start small first.
> 
> I can barley sew on a button....should I learn to hand sew before using a machine?



Welcome!  Once you get your machine, just start sewing!  I found this group three and a hlaf years ago and I have not stopped sewing.  Don't worry about hand sewing.  I hate sewing on buttons!


----------



## Granna4679

jeniamt said:


> Just got back from picking up my new baby!!!!  And this one doesn't need diaper changing!!!  Its my new Viking Designer Ruby.  I am so excited to try it out and thought I would start with a Dr. Seuss Applique but can't seem to find one to purchase?
> 
> Any suggestions????  Thanks!



Congrats on the new machine.  I was going to say bowsandclothes.com but someone beat me to it.  I hope you found what you need.



Loodlow said:


> That outfit is perfect for my Sea World fabric! Mind if i COPY?
> 
> 
> 
> So happy Matt is home!



No problem....copy away!  The applique is Heathersue's if you don't already have it.  



Charmaine said:


> Hello DIS'ers!!  Everything looks so great!  I need to catch up.  I am looking forward to seeing the Dr. Seuss inspired sets for his birthday tomorrow!  I made my DD a skirt, i'll get a pic of her wearing it tomorrow and share it.
> 
> We are heading to DL in 8 days for my DD 7th Birthday!  Here's an outfit I made for her to wear  As you might notice...one of the peace "mickey ears" I did backwards!  lol  I might have shared the shoes before...I can't remember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, been working on these for easter...not Disney related...sorry!



They are all beautiful...I especially love the toile outfit.  It is so soft looking.

I took a few days off from sewing and my husband and I went to Mardi Gras in Galveston (his first ever, my first in 30 years).  We had a great time and needed to get away so we didn't have an agenda.  Took long walks on the beach, ate out a lot, looked through some souvenir shops, and made it to 2 parades (which were in front of our hotel...so no fighting the crowds).  It was a great weekend. 

I did manage to get a couple things made just before we left.  
My oldest DD30 loves playing Scrabble.  I found this fabric the other 
day and just had to make her something with it.  I decided to make the 
Avilio Messenger bag.  She loved it.










...I liked the pattern so much, I made one for myself too.





inside...


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Off Topic-
It looks like I may be able to get a new vehicle. I think I want a minivan- something I know ZIP about.
My husband is looking at the hyundia elantra- and the dealership has multiple properties under one ownership, so we might get a better deal getting both at once.

The salesman said he felt the Kia Sonoma was the best minivan out there...
Do any of you have exeperience with this one? 
I would like to try and find something used, with low mileage if possible. 

THanks!
PS- I am almost done with my Cat In the Hat dress- I just need to sew 3 buttons on the front- I dislike sewing buttons- even decorative ones....so I keep putting it off!


----------



## aboveH20

NiniMorris said:


> Has anyone ever tried to embroider on hats or caps?  I found a hoop for my machine, but I am not sure how well it will work...anyone?
> 
> Nini



I have the cap hoop but have never used it.  If I can find a hat to practice on I'll give it a try today and report back.



Granna4679 said:


> I did manage to get a couple things made just before we left.
> My oldest DD30 loves playing Scrabble.  I found this fabric the other
> day and just had to make her something with it.  I decided to make the
> Avilio Messenger bag.  She loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I liked the pattern so much, I made one for myself too.



I love your handbags and the fabrics.  I seem to always carry the same bag, but I've seen so many great creations on here that I tell myself to make a new one.  Choosing the fabric would certainly be fun.


----------



## T-rox

so i see loads of you loving your sergers.  so i dig out my moms ( which was her moms) that she doesnt use.  it is a simplicity serger from 1987.  it took about 45 mintues to thread it last night, and then, the very last hole of the very last spool on the very last needle, i simply could not get the thread in the hole, with or without the tweezers that came with the machine.  then i figured, i am not the type to spend 45 mintues threading something when i need it.  so are newer sergers much better and do you all have infinite patience? tia


----------



## dianemom2

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> ( yes! I remembered the Banana rule-post 1 he is my fav)
> 
> I love all the work that is being displayed here.  I am currently saving for my first sewing machine. I am going to go with a Brother, something reasonably priced but new.  I had a hankering a few weeks ago to learn how to sew.  I remember seeing DISBoutiquers in a few signatures.  So here I am looking for a few new friends.
> 
> I have a little girl she's 6 and she would love some of the dresses I have seen on here.  That's her absolute favorite thing to wear....dresses, dresses, dresses. Oh and Bags she loves bags....but I know I have to start small first.
> 
> I can barley sew on a button....should I learn to hand sew before using a machine?



I certainly wouldn't bother learning to hand sew well before using your machine.  They are two different skills.  Have fun learning how to use your sewing machine!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Ericandjenng said:


> SallyfromDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the lamp purse!  Did you use a pattern or make up your own?
> 
> 
> 
> cogero said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very cute!  I understand about uncooperative kids, lol!
> 
> 
> TinkerbelleMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top is a modified Simply Sweet and the pants are Easy Fits with leg elastic, I don't think the pic goes down far enough to see that.  The sparkly fabric wasn't itchy, it was softer than it looks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Loodlow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sending Prayers up Wendy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got this for Sea World:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Great finds!  Love the zebra fabric!
> 
> 
> Granna4679 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Love the bags!  I have a bag pattern but I have yet to try it!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## WyomingMomof6

I stayed up really late last night finishing these for "Read Across America" day.  It was really hard for me to cut into this Dr. Seuss fabric!  I've been hoarding it for months!






Connor was full of attitude this morning.  






Close up of his jeans.  I am sure in another year or two he will refuse to wear anything like this, so I'm taking advantage while he still will!






Back of Alexa's dress.  I think I need to shorten the straps.  She was in bed when I finished it so I couldn't try it on her until this morning.


----------



## ellenbenny

I am loving all of the Dr. Seuss outfits lately!! 

I got an e-mail today from fabric.com saying that all Dr. Seuss fabric is 15% off today, and then it also contained a coupon code for another 15% off, so guess who just ordered a whole bunch of Seuss fabrics for no particluar reason???


----------



## snubie

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Off Topic-
> It looks like I may be able to get a new vehicle. I think I want a minivan- something I know ZIP about.
> My husband is looking at the hyundia elantra- and the dealership has multiple properties under one ownership, so we might get a better deal getting both at once.
> 
> The salesman said he felt the Kia Sonoma was the best minivan out there...
> Do any of you have exeperience with this one?
> I would like to try and find something used, with low mileage if possible.
> 
> THanks!
> PS- I am almost done with my Cat In the Hat dress- I just need to sew 3 buttons on the front- I dislike sewing buttons- even decorative ones....so I keep putting it off!



I have a Honda Odyssey.  As sad as this may be, I love my van.  We have had no problems with it at all and it is 5 years old.




Granna4679 said:


> Congrats on the new machine.  I was going to say bowsandclothes.com but someone beat me to it.  I hope you found what you need.
> 
> 
> 
> No problem....copy away!  The applique is Heathersue's if you don't already have it.
> 
> 
> 
> They are all beautiful...I especially love the toile outfit.  It is so soft looking.
> 
> I took a few days off from sewing and my husband and I went to Mardi Gras in Galveston (his first ever, my first in 30 years).  We had a great time and needed to get away so we didn't have an agenda.  Took long walks on the beach, ate out a lot, looked through some souvenir shops, and made it to 2 parades (which were in front of our hotel...so no fighting the crowds).  It was a great weekend.
> 
> I did manage to get a couple things made just before we left.
> My oldest DD30 loves playing Scrabble.  I found this fabric the other
> day and just had to make her something with it.  I decided to make the
> Avilio Messenger bag.  She loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I liked the pattern so much, I made one for myself too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside...



Cute bags.  Great Scrabble fabric.  I might have to make myself one of these bags someday.


I did make Lauren a dress for today but I forgot to take a picture before she left for school.  I'll have to try to remember when she gets home.


----------



## ellenbenny

Granna4679 said:


> I took a few days off from sewing and my husband and I went to Mardi Gras in Galveston (his first ever, my first in 30 years).  We had a great time and needed to get away so we didn't have an agenda.  Took long walks on the beach, ate out a lot, looked through some souvenir shops, and made it to 2 parades (which were in front of our hotel...so no fighting the crowds).  It was a great weekend.
> 
> I did manage to get a couple things made just before we left.
> My oldest DD30 loves playing Scrabble.  I found this fabric the other
> day and just had to make her something with it.  I decided to make the
> Avilio Messenger bag.  She loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I liked the pattern so much, I made one for myself too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside...



Sounds like you had a fun weekend!

I love the bags, that is a great pattern.  Did you modify it at all, yours look wider (deeper) than mine, although maybe it is just the angle of the photos.  They look great!!


----------



## ellenbenny

I LOVE  that zebra fabric.  I remembered seeing that line of fabric somewhere so went searching.  There is a whole line shown here:

http://www.ethelbird.com/home.php?cat=710

They are so cute!  Great for AK outfits!!


----------



## Ericandjenng

Granna4679 said:


> I took a few days off from sewing and my husband and I went to Mardi Gras in Galveston (his first ever, my first in 30 years).  We had a great time and needed to get away so we didn't have an agenda.  Took long walks on the beach, ate out a lot, looked through some souvenir shops, and made it to 2 parades (which were in front of our hotel...so no fighting the crowds).  It was a great weekend.
> 
> I did manage to get a couple things made just before we left.
> My oldest DD30 loves playing Scrabble.  I found this fabric the other
> day and just had to make her something with it.  I decided to make the
> Avilio Messenger bag.  She loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I liked the pattern so much, I made one for myself too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside...



These bags are GREAT!  Even though I don't need more bags of any kind, I may have to try this pattern.  I think it's an addiction...



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> ( yes! I remembered the Banana rule-post 1 he is my fav)
> 
> I love all the work that is being displayed here.  I am currently saving for my first sewing machine. I am going to go with a Brother, something reasonably priced but new.  I had a hankering a few weeks ago to learn how to sew.  I remember seeing DISBoutiquers in a few signatures.  So here I am looking for a few new friends.
> 
> I have a little girl she's 6 and she would love some of the dresses I have seen on here.  That's her absolute favorite thing to wear....dresses, dresses, dresses. Oh and Bags she loves bags....but I know I have to start small first.
> 
> I can barley sew on a button....should I learn to hand sew before using a machine?



Welcome.  I just joined recently and these are a FANTASTIC group of ladies (and a gentleman!).  I would suggest that if you can save the little extra, go for an electronic or computerized sewing machine rather than the really cheap mechanical ones.  I went back to a mechanical one after using an electronic for quite a few years and it works but I really miss the smoothness of the other one.  They are both Brothers and I got both of them at Wal-mart.  

There are a few times that you will not be able to avoid hand-sewing, but like a PP said, machine and hand-sewing are two different crafts.  But once you get the hang of machine sewing, you won't think twice about grabbing the needle and thread and finishing off the required hand-stitching like buttons.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I stayed up really late last night finishing these for "Read Across America" day.  It was really hard for me to cut into this Dr. Seuss fabric!  I've been hoarding it for months!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connor was full of attitude this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of his jeans.  I am sure in another year or two he will refuse to wear anything like this, so I'm taking advantage while he still will!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of Alexa's dress.  I think I need to shorten the straps.  She was in bed when I finished it so I couldn't try it on her until this morning.



I love these outfits!!  They are so! cute.  Even if I had thought to do this for Dr. Suess week, my DS would never agree to wear it...BUT DD, I will probably be able to convince as she gets older....I will have to remember these.


----------



## froggy33

ellenbenny said:


> I am loving all of the Dr. Seuss outfits lately!!
> 
> I got an e-mail today from fabric.com saying that all Dr. Seuss fabric is 15% off today, and then it also contained a coupon code for another 15% off, so guess who just ordered a whole bunch of Seuss fabrics for no particluar reason???



Enabler!!!....


----------



## VBAndrea

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> ( yes! I remembered the Banana rule-post 1 he is my fav)
> 
> I love all the work that is being displayed here.  I am currently saving for my first sewing machine. I am going to go with a Brother, something reasonably priced but new.  I had a hankering a few weeks ago to learn how to sew.  I remember seeing DISBoutiquers in a few signatures.  So here I am looking for a few new friends.
> 
> I have a little girl she's 6 and she would love some of the dresses I have seen on here.  That's her absolute favorite thing to wear....dresses, dresses, dresses. Oh and Bags she loves bags....but I know I have to start small first.
> 
> I can barley sew on a button....should I learn to hand sew before using a machine?


Welcome!  I would not bother with hand sewing -- I would just dive into the machine which is quicker and easier (IMO).  Have you looked on YCMT for patterns?  Easy Fit pants are great to start with.  Certainly not a dress, but pj's are a good first project b/c no one will see them if they don't turn out so hot.  For dresses Portrait Peasant is a great starter dress -- or just look for an on line tutorial for a pillowcase dress.



Granna4679 said:


> I did manage to get a couple things made just before we left.
> My oldest DD30 loves playing Scrabble.  I found this fabric the other
> day and just had to make her something with it.  I decided to make the
> Avilio Messenger bag.  She loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I liked the pattern so much, I made one for myself too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside...


Awesome bags and love all the pockets!  I added extra to my Aivilo tote -- I'm a pocket girl!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Off Topic-
> It looks like I may be able to get a new vehicle. I think I want a minivan- something I know ZIP about.
> My husband is looking at the hyundia elantra- and the dealership has multiple properties under one ownership, so we might get a better deal getting both at once.
> 
> The salesman said he felt the Kia Sonoma was the best minivan out there...
> Do any of you have exeperience with this one?
> I would like to try and find something used, with low mileage if possible.
> 
> THanks!
> PS- I am almost done with my Cat In the Hat dress- I just need to sew 3 buttons on the front- I dislike sewing buttons- even decorative ones....so I keep putting it off!


Just an FYI, we bought our cars about 18 months apart but used the same dealership and just let them know we were repeat customers.  They priced matched a few perks for us.  I am a Honda fan and never looked at their vans, though my neighbors in RI had an Odyssey that they loved.



T-rox said:


> so i see loads of you loving your sergers.  so i dig out my moms ( which was her moms) that she doesnt use.  it is a simplicity serger from 1987.  it took about 45 mintues to thread it last night, and then, the very last hole of the very last spool on the very last needle, i simply could not get the thread in the hole, with or without the tweezers that came with the machine.  then i figured, i am not the type to spend 45 mintues threading something when i need it.  so are newer sergers much better and do you all have infinite patience? tia


I have the Singer from WallyWorld and it took me 30 minutes to rethread the dang thing the other night.  I kept making one little mistakes and apparently mistakes are not allowed!  Normally it's not that bad, but when it's problematic it's a headache



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I stayed up really late last night finishing these for "Read Across America" day.  It was really hard for me to cut into this Dr. Seuss fabric!  I've been hoarding it for months!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connor was full of attitude this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of his jeans.  I am sure in another year or two he will refuse to wear anything like this, so I'm taking advantage while he still will!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of Alexa's dress.  I think I need to shorten the straps.  She was in bed when I finished it so I couldn't try it on her until this morning.


LOVE both outfits!  It was worth hoarding the fabric



ellenbenny said:


> I am loving all of the Dr. Seuss outfits lately!!
> 
> I got an e-mail today from fabric.com saying that all Dr. Seuss fabric is 15% off today, and then it also contained a coupon code for another 15% off, so guess who just ordered a whole bunch of Seuss fabrics for no particluar reason???


I didn't get that e-mail!!!!  I get loads of e-mails from fabric.com but they left me out.  I want to make something for dd for next year as yesterday she informed she wanted something.  She got sent to school today with a Vida with a green cat.  It's a Cat after all.


----------



## ellenbenny

VBAndrea said:


> I didn't get that e-mail!!!!  I get loads of e-mails from fabric.com but they left me out.  I want to make something for dd for next year as yesterday she informed she wanted something.  She got sent to school today with a Vida with a green cat.  It's a Cat after all.



Well just check out fabric.com and you should see the sale prices.  Hope it is not illegal to post here, but Code DOD211 is what they sent me, so give it a try for the extra 15%.  

And yes I guess I am an enabler today!


----------



## clairemolly

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> ( yes! I remembered the Banana rule-post 1 he is my fav)
> 
> I love all the work that is being displayed here.  I am currently saving for my first sewing machine. I am going to go with a Brother, something reasonably priced but new.  I had a hankering a few weeks ago to learn how to sew.  I remember seeing DISBoutiquers in a few signatures.  So here I am looking for a few new friends.
> 
> I have a little girl she's 6 and she would love some of the dresses I have seen on here.  That's her absolute favorite thing to wear....dresses, dresses, dresses. Oh and Bags she loves bags....but I know I have to start small first.
> 
> I can barley sew on a button....should I learn to hand sew before using a machine?



Welcome!  I have a Brother machine also...the Project Runway one, but lots of people on here have the 6000i (?).  My oldest daughter would live in only dresses if I let her, and I too am horrible at buttons.  I make a lot of dresses, but most don't have buttons.  I got all of my patterns from youcanmakethis and love them all...I think I only have 2 patterns with buttons...one that I haven't made yet and one that I used snaps instead.  ANd for the record, I can't sew anything by hand...that's why I have a machine!


----------



## Dustykins

T-rox said:


> so i see loads of you loving your sergers.  so i dig out my moms ( which was her moms) that she doesnt use.  it is a simplicity serger from 1987.  it took about 45 mintues to thread it last night, and then, the very last hole of the very last spool on the very last needle, i simply could not get the thread in the hole, with or without the tweezers that came with the machine.  then i figured, i am not the type to spend 45 mintues threading something when i need it.  so are newer sergers much better and do you all have infinite patience? tia



My Brother 1034D takes me about 5 minutes to thread, tops.  It would be even faster if I could manage the "tie to the old thread and pull through" trick, but I can never seem to get that to work, so I just start from scratch every time.


----------



## cogero

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> ( yes! I remembered the Banana rule-post 1 he is my fav)
> 
> I love all the work that is being displayed here.  I am currently saving for my first sewing machine. I am going to go with a Brother, something reasonably priced but new.  I had a hankering a few weeks ago to learn how to sew.  I remember seeing DISBoutiquers in a few signatures.  So here I am looking for a few new friends.
> 
> I have a little girl she's 6 and she would love some of the dresses I have seen on here.  That's her absolute favorite thing to wear....dresses, dresses, dresses. Oh and Bags she loves bags....but I know I have to start small first.
> 
> I can barley sew on a button....should I learn to hand sew before using a machine?



I have been teaching myself to sew since October/November 2010 and I am loving it. Easy Fits are an awesome first pattern. My daughter is a bit older at 9 but she loves skirts and she loves picking out the fabrics.



Granna4679 said:


> ...I liked the pattern so much, I made one for myself too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside...



Those bags are just fabulous



T-rox said:


> so i see loads of you loving your sergers.  so i dig out my moms ( which was her moms) that she doesnt use.  it is a simplicity serger from 1987.  it took about 45 mintues to thread it last night, and then, the very last hole of the very last spool on the very last needle, i simply could not get the thread in the hole, with or without the tweezers that came with the machine.  then i figured, i am not the type to spend 45 mintues threading something when i need it.  so are newer sergers much better and do you all have infinite patience? tia



Ha ha ha I have the 1034 sitting on my table and have yet to use it since it is intimidating me. I also need to finish watching the video. May see if there is something more lively on You Tube.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I stayed up really late last night finishing these for "Read Across America" day.  It was really hard for me to cut into this Dr. Seuss fabric!  I've been hoarding it for months!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connor was full of attitude this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of his jeans.  I am sure in another year or two he will refuse to wear anything like this, so I'm taking advantage while he still will!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of Alexa's dress.  I think I need to shorten the straps.  She was in bed when I finished it so I couldn't try it on her until this morning.



The Dr Seuss outfits are fabulous.


Okay today was Crazy hat Day at my son's school so I sent him in with an extra pair of mickey ears from a Doorway to Dreams Event we went too. He wasn't going to wear it anyway.

Oh and the teachers loved the piggy shirt.


----------



## Adi12982

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> ( yes! I remembered the Banana rule-post 1 he is my fav)
> 
> I love all the work that is being displayed here.  I am currently saving for my first sewing machine. I am going to go with a Brother, something reasonably priced but new.  I had a hankering a few weeks ago to learn how to sew.  I remember seeing DISBoutiquers in a few signatures.  So here I am looking for a few new friends.
> 
> I have a little girl she's 6 and she would love some of the dresses I have seen on here.  That's her absolute favorite thing to wear....dresses, dresses, dresses. Oh and Bags she loves bags....but I know I have to start small first.
> 
> I can barley sew on a button....should I learn to hand sew before using a machine?



Hello there - I joined this thread 3 years ago and didn't know how to sew.  I self taught with the help of these lovely ladies and CarlaC patterns from youcanmakethis.com.  WELCOME!


----------



## tinkerbell3747

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome.

I have been saving all the book marks and accumultaling all the wonderful info on this thread.   I am going to start getting patterns for a few small projects. I will look into PJ's and simple dress patterns for later. I am planning on buying the Brother CS-6000i, based on reviews and the price is right.  I should have it in about 3 weeks!

I am going to a few fabric stores on Saturday (well we only have 3 on the island anyway ) to see what is really available locally.  I never really gave it much thought until recently.

Granna4679 - I love those Bags!  
WyomingMomof6 - Love both of your Dr. Suess outfits ..surely my Kaya        would love that dress.
SallyfromDE - I love that Jasmin costume & the BAG is sooo Original I <3 sewing and I haven't even started


----------



## billwendy

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> ( yes! I remembered the Banana rule-post 1 he is my fav)
> 
> I love all the work that is being displayed here.  I am currently saving for my first sewing machine. I am going to go with a Brother, something reasonably priced but new.  I had a hankering a few weeks ago to learn how to sew.  I remember seeing DISBoutiquers in a few signatures.  So here I am looking for a few new friends.
> 
> I have a little girl she's 6 and she would love some of the dresses I have seen on here.  That's her absolute favorite thing to wear....dresses, dresses, dresses. Oh and Bags she loves bags....but I know I have to start small first.
> 
> I can barley sew on a button....should I learn to hand sew before using a machine?





Disneymom1218 said:


> So Glad he was sent home and is healing fast. I was there in 89. I had my surgery Jan 9, 1989 at Christiana and was sent to AI 10 days later. was Discharged the beginning of April. I went back for out patient PT for a while and I would go back and volunteer in my old wing. I made so many friends while there.





tinkerbell3747 said:


> Thank you everyone for the warm welcome.
> 
> I have been saving all the book marks and accumultaling all the wonderful info on this thread.   I am going to start getting patterns for a few small projects. I will look into PJ's and simple dress patterns for later. I am planning on buying the Brother CS-6000i, based on reviews and the price is right.  I should have it in about 3 weeks!
> 
> I am going to a few fabric stores on Saturday (well we only have 3 on the island anyway ) to see what is really available locally.  I never really gave it much thought until recently.
> 
> Granna4679 - I love those Bags!
> WyomingMomof6 - Love both of your Dr. Suess outfits ..surely my Kaya        would love that dress.
> SallyfromDE - I love that Jasmin costume & the BAG is sooo Original I <3 sewing and I haven't even started



Welcome!! you will have fun here!! Seriously, I wouldnt buy just any patterns, even though its tempting to go for the 99cent sale at the hobby store. The patterns that people mentioned from youcanmakethis.com by Carla C are really easy to follow and although they cost more, they come with sizes to last ya!!! you just print out the pattern on your printer, so no fussing with that crazy tissue paper stuff from the store bough patterns. I also feel that Carla's patterns have taught me how to sew better and learn!
Have FUN!!


----------



## poohnpigletCA

My love (oh Okay obsession) with ric rak can only be matched by my new love Michael Miller ironwork.

Look what Auntie Darla did:





When we went to Aunties house for Olivia to try on the dress Sierra asks Darla if her dress is also a vida.

Darla and I quickly had had this non-verbal conversation.
Darla looks at me as if to say "oh no you did not ask me to sew her anything."
I looked at Darla with an expression on my face of "what the heck she is 9 I did not think she would want a Dr.Seuss outfit."

Darla eyed the fabric scraps and I could hear her whispering "22 plus 12 with elastic."

Without missing a beat she looked at Sierra and said "No honey yours is a skirt."

Here is the last minute I did not realize I was making it skirt:





Happy Dr.Seuss Birthday to you!


----------



## tricia

poohnpigletCA said:


> My love (oh Okay obsession) with ric rak can only be matched by my new love Michael Miller ironwork.
> 
> Look what Auntie Darla did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we went to Aunties house for Olivia to try on the dress Sierra asks Darla if her dress is also a vida.
> 
> Darla and I quickly had had this non-verbal conversation.
> Darla looks at me as if to say "oh no you did not ask me to sew her anything."
> I looked at Darla with an expression on my face of "what the heck she is 9 I did not think she would want a Dr.Seuss outfit."
> 
> Darla eyed the fabric scraps and I could hear her whispering "22 plus 12 with elastic."
> 
> Without missing a beat she looked at Sierra and said "No honey yours is a skirt."
> 
> Here is the last minute I did not realize I was making it skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Dr.Seuss Birthday to you!



LOL, gotta love Auntie Darla.  They are both cute.

And I love all the other Dr. Seuss stuff, and the Messenger bags posted the last couple of days too.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

NiniMorris said:


> Has anyone ever tried to embroider on hats or caps?  I found a hoop for my machine, but I am not sure how well it will work...anyone?
> 
> Nini



I used to do hats with a hat hoop on my home machine a few years ago.  It is VERY hard on the machine motor.  Since hats are so thick.  I always had issues with the timing on my machine and would have to have it fixed.  I thought it was because it was a small 4X4 machine.  Come to find out it was the hats straining my machine and causing the timing issues and straining the motor.  It was not long after that I upgraded to a big boy machine and doing hats is SOOOOOOOOO much easier.  Please be careful doing hats on a home machine and only do them everyonce in a while.  Hope that helps.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

billwendy said:


> Welcome!! you will have fun here!! Seriously, I wouldnt buy just any patterns, even though its tempting to go for the 99cent sale at the hobby store. The patterns that people mentioned from youcanmakethis.com by Carla C are really easy to follow and although they cost more, they come with sizes to last ya!!! you just print out the pattern on your printer, so no fussing with that crazy tissue paper stuff from the store bough patterns. I also feel that Carla's patterns have taught me how to sew better and learn!
> Have FUN!!



Carla's patterns are exactly what I am going for....I will only be looking at fabrics locally.  I want to see if I can do a small bag or eye pillow first then try my hand at some PJ's


----------



## tinkerbell3747

poohnpigletCA said:


> My love (oh Okay obsession) with ric rak can only be matched by my new love Michael Miller ironwork.
> 
> Look what Auntie Darla did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we went to Aunties house for Olivia to try on the dress Sierra asks Darla if her dress is also a vida.
> 
> Darla and I quickly had had this non-verbal conversation.
> Darla looks at me as if to say "oh no you did not ask me to sew her anything."
> I looked at Darla with an expression on my face of "what the heck she is 9 I did not think she would want a Dr.Seuss outfit."
> 
> Darla eyed the fabric scraps and I could hear her whispering "22 plus 12 with elastic."
> 
> Without missing a beat she looked at Sierra and said "No honey yours is a skirt."
> 
> Here is the last minute I did not realize I was making it skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Dr.Seuss Birthday to you!



So cute!  

Loved the quick thinking  here too!


----------



## Ericandjenng

poohnpigletCA said:


> My love (oh Okay obsession) with ric rak can only be matched by my new love Michael Miller ironwork.
> 
> Look what Auntie Darla did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we went to Aunties house for Olivia to try on the dress Sierra asks Darla if her dress is also a vida.
> 
> Darla and I quickly had had this non-verbal conversation.
> Darla looks at me as if to say "oh no you did not ask me to sew her anything."
> I looked at Darla with an expression on my face of "what the heck she is 9 I did not think she would want a Dr.Seuss outfit."
> 
> Darla eyed the fabric scraps and I could hear her whispering "22 plus 12 with elastic."
> 
> Without missing a beat she looked at Sierra and said "No honey yours is a skirt."
> 
> Here is the last minute I did not realize I was making it skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Dr.Seuss Birthday to you!



These are so cute!  And I love how inventive Auntie Darla was!!!!   Every kid needs an Auntie Darla!


----------



## Loodlow

ellenbenny said:


> Well just check out fabric.com and you should see the sale prices.  Hope it is not illegal to post here, but Code DOD211 is what they sent me, so give it a try for the extra 15%.
> 
> And yes I guess I am an enabler today!



Count me in as one of the enabled!


----------



## ncmomof2

Does anyone have nay advise for embroidering on a towel.  I offered to make a hooded towel for someone with a name on it.  I have never embroidered on a towel and I am a little scared!  I assume I can't hood it.  Should I use the sticky stuff to attach it?


----------



## clairemolly

ncmomof2 said:


> Does anyone have nay advise for embroidering on a towel.  I offered to make a hooded towel for someone with a name on it.  I have never embroidered on a towel and I am a little scared!  I assume I can't hood it.  Should I use the sticky stuff to attach it?



My MIL does a lot of towels (she has a houseboat and makes them for all her friends at the lake) so I asked her to show me how.  She used sticky solubilizer in the hoop, then "stuck" the towel down, used a tack down stitch to attach it well, and then used water soluble stabilizer on the top so the stitches didn't sink in.  I haven't been brave enough to try it yet, but I hope to soon.  She cranked out a bunch of mickey and minnie head towels for me for the kids room in no time this way!


----------



## tricia

ncmomof2 said:


> Does anyone have nay advise for embroidering on a towel.  I offered to make a hooded towel for someone with a name on it.  I have never embroidered on a towel and I am a little scared!  I assume I can't hood it.  Should I use the sticky stuff to attach it?



First thing is you are going to need some wash away stabilizer for the top, so that the stitches don't sink in.  And also wash away, or tear away for the back of the design.


----------



## tricia

This fabric with like suede on one side and fleece on the other was on sale last week at my local store, so I had to try a little jacket with it.  






One of the girls at work bought it for her granddaughter, and the little girl wouldn't take it off last night.  Its still too cold for this jacket here, but I'm hoping spring will come soon.

(looks really wonky in this photo, I should really line thing up nicely before snapping a pic)


----------



## labruto4

Oh my goodness!  You all have given me such motivation.  Everything looks fantastic and I am ready to tackle some sewing for our trip!


----------



## ellenbenny

tricia said:


> This fabric with like suede on one side and fleece on the other was on sale last week at my local store, so I had to try a little jacket with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the girls at work bought it for her granddaughter, and the little girl wouldn't take it off last night.  Its still too cold for this jacket here, but I'm hoping spring will come soon.
> 
> (looks really wonky in this photo, I should really line thing up nicely before snapping a pic)



That is adorable and looks so comfy!


----------



## kstgelais4

GEEESHHH... I always forget how fast this thread flies when I don't check it for a couple.



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> ( yes! I remembered the Banana rule-post 1 he is my fav)
> 
> I love all the work that is being displayed here.  I am currently saving for my first sewing machine. I am going to go with a Brother, something reasonably priced but new.  I had a hankering a few weeks ago to learn how to sew.  I remember seeing DISBoutiquers in a few signatures.  So here I am looking for a few new friends.
> 
> I have a little girl she's 6 and she would love some of the dresses I have seen on here.  That's her absolute favorite thing to wear....dresses, dresses, dresses. Oh and Bags she loves bags....but I know I have to start small first.
> 
> I can barley sew on a button....should I learn to hand sew before using a machine?


LOL, I don't even really hand sew. I say just learn how to use a machine, they are made so you don't have to hand sew!!



Charmaine said:


> Hello DIS'ers!!  Everything looks so great!  I need to catch up.  I am looking forward to seeing the Dr. Seuss inspired sets for his birthday tomorrow!  I made my DD a skirt, i'll get a pic of her wearing it tomorrow and share it.
> 
> We are heading to DL in 8 days for my DD 7th Birthday!  Here's an outfit I made for her to wear  As you might notice...one of the peace "mickey ears" I did backwards!  lol  I might have shared the shoes before...I can't remember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, been working on these for easter...not Disney related...sorry!


Love the Mickey decoupage jeans!! 



jeniamt said:


> Just got back from picking up my new baby!!!!  And this one doesn't need diaper changing!!!  Its my new Viking Designer Ruby.  I am so excited to try it out and thought I would start with a Dr. Seuss Applique but can't seem to find one to purchase?
> 
> Any suggestions????  Thanks!


Jealous!! Congrats!



fairygoodmother said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> just a quick pop-in...
> I wanted to show you Isabel's blanket from our Disneyland trip in December.  Grandma made the blanket before we left out of scraps I had.  I haven't had time to post any of our pictures on here or even on Facebook, but I do think you should see this special blanket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Isabel.  See her hand?  She put in directly on the fireplace insert/wood stove last night.  Second degree burns, and of course after her trip to ER she HAD to see Auntie for a sleepover
> 
> this is the blanket without Isabel on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The characters were so good about signing it.  I kept it folded and held it taut for them.  Princesses loved it, Mary Poppins came to us specifically so that she could sign it, and Bert did the most amazing thing...we were so in awe, I cried.  It was such a beautiful moment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he took our sharpie marker, took the blanket from me, and DREW Mary Poppins, all the while telling Isabel that he used to draw on the sidewalks of London all the time.
> 
> One of these days I'll post more of our trip and Bel's customs.  This is all for now.


I love this! I really want to do this for next trip!!



UtahMama said:


> I FOUND YOU!!!!
> 
> Planning a DL trip for August. DD will be almost 7. She likes the twirlie skirts like at Children's Place (3 horizontal rectangles...does anyone know the math? I totally remember something like each long rectangle length is doubled from the previous tier.???) I got a Babyloc Lauren Serger from Christmas and havent tried it yet. CANT WAIT to try it out!
> 
> I want an easy peasy peasant top pattern, a horizontal twirlie skirt pattern, a more modest halter or sun dress pattern, simple shorts pattern for Norah and my DBF's 4 yr old son. I'll look on YouCanMakeThis.com...Hopefully I'll find some cool EASY stuff.


Welcome back!! It's been a while!!



Dustykins said:


> Doing a fly-by, I'll come back and catch up tomorrow (I'm going to bed - DD didn't sleep at all Friday night, DS' birthday party was yesterday afternoon, immediately followed by another birthday party and I'm still exhausted even though I had two long naps today!) but I wanted to post this picture of a little outfit I made for a birthday present for yesterday.  The patterns are from Little Girls Big style (although I altered the pants a little) in Dr. Suess fabric.


So cute!

I wanted say thanks for all the nice comments on the dolly and stuff. Be warned though, I have plenty more pics to post. hehehe. It's been a while since I have. You may get sick of me


----------



## VBAndrea

ellenbenny said:


> Well just check out fabric.com and you should see the sale prices.  Hope it is not illegal to post here, but Code DOD211 is what they sent me, so give it a try for the extra 15%.
> 
> And yes I guess I am an enabler today!


I found the sale and did a coupon code search so found the code as well -- but then I couldn't figure out what I wanted to buy.  I need to figure it out and then buy my fabric so I make sure I get enough.  Chances are though I won't get around to doing that -- leftovers could always be used for Big Gives I guess???  I usually tend to overbuy fabric b/c I've been bit by underbuying in the past.  Anyhoo, thanks for the enabling and the code 



Dustykins said:


> My Brother 1034D takes me about 5 minutes to thread, tops.  It would be even faster if I could manage the "tie to the old thread and pull through" trick, but I can never seem to get that to work, so I just start from scratch every time.


I do the tie on method and just run it through the machine until it snaps off at the needle and then just rethread that part.  Of course the last time I did this I carefully watched to catch the knot right before the needle to cut the thread and then just rethread it through the needle.  And I did just that.  Then my serger wouldn't sew right and I had to rethread all three threads by hand NUMEROUS times b/f I could get it right.  I hate it when my evil serger has a fight with me.



poohnpigletCA said:


> My love (oh Okay obsession) with ric rak can only be matched by my new love Michael Miller ironwork.
> 
> Look what Auntie Darla did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we went to Aunties house for Olivia to try on the dress Sierra asks Darla if her dress is also a vida.
> 
> Darla and I quickly had had this non-verbal conversation.
> Darla looks at me as if to say "oh no you did not ask me to sew her anything."
> I looked at Darla with an expression on my face of "what the heck she is 9 I did not think she would want a Dr.Seuss outfit."
> 
> Darla eyed the fabric scraps and I could hear her whispering "22 plus 12 with elastic."
> 
> Without missing a beat she looked at Sierra and said "No honey yours is a skirt."
> 
> Here is the last minute I did not realize I was making it skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Dr.Seuss Birthday to you!


Beautiful and I'm glad  you posted pics as i can't decide what fabric to order for next year.  I love black and white together and was contemplating something like yours, but I also like the colorful ones!  I think I'll let dd pick!



tricia said:


> This fabric with like suede on one side and fleece on the other was on sale last week at my local store, so I had to try a little jacket with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the girls at work bought it for her granddaughter, and the little girl wouldn't take it off last night.  Its still too cold for this jacket here, but I'm hoping spring will come soon.
> 
> (looks really wonky in this photo, I should really line thing up nicely before snapping a pic)


I've never seen fabric like that -- it's awesome.  Chances are I've never seen anything like that b/c I've never looked.  I don't have the talent you have to make something so nice.  I wouldn't take that jacket off either!


----------



## fairygoodmother

Ericandjenng said:


> Every kid needs an Auntie Darla!



Thanks!   the truth is, Auntie Darla needs an Auntie Darla!


----------



## woodkins

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Off Topic-
> It looks like I may be able to get a new vehicle. I think I want a minivan- something I know ZIP about.
> My husband is looking at the hyundia elantra- and the dealership has multiple properties under one ownership, so we might get a better deal getting both at once.
> 
> The salesman said he felt the Kia Sonoma was the best minivan out there...
> Do any of you have exeperience with this one?
> I would like to try and find something used, with low mileage if possible.
> 
> THanks!
> PS- I am almost done with my Cat In the Hat dress- I just need to sew 3 buttons on the front- I dislike sewing buttons- even decorative ones....so I keep putting it off!



My friend had a horrible experience with her Kia, it had a lot of problems and the dealership was less than helpful, not sure if this is an isolated incident, or dealer specific, but something to look out for.


----------



## shefrn1

wow...as usual...alot of awesome thing you guys made since i last checked in here...man this board moves too fast for me to keep up...lol

wendy...glad your cousin or whoever is doing better and got outta the hospital!!!!!!


and hey......I won a handmade mickey tshirt off of facebook last...wooooottttt...can't wait to see what this lady designs for me...yay...wait....it's not one of you guys is it


----------



## sheridee32

ncmomof2 said:


> Does anyone have nay advise for embroidering on a towel.  I offered to make a hooded towel for someone with a name on it.  I have never embroidered on a towel and I am a little scared!  I assume I can't hood it.  Should I use the sticky stuff to attach it?



Just put a washable stablelizer on top and it embroiderys great on a towel i did them for christmas this year and it worked great


----------



## Granna4679

Thanks for all of the compliments on the messenger bags.

Ellen - I didn't modify it except to make the straps longer on the Scrabble bag.  I knew she would probably wear it across, so I made them longer.  The
bag went together rather easily and after the first one, I tweaked it a bit.  The batting was too thick around the top to stitch through so I cut it shorter on the lining so it would only have one layer to sew through instead of 2.  Worked perfect. 



poohnpigletCA said:


> My love (oh Okay obsession) with ric rak can only be matched by my new love Michael Miller ironwork.
> 
> Look what Auntie Darla did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we went to Aunties house for Olivia to try on the dress Sierra asks Darla if her dress is also a vida.
> 
> Darla and I quickly had had this non-verbal conversation.
> Darla looks at me as if to say "oh no you did not ask me to sew her anything."
> I looked at Darla with an expression on my face of "what the heck she is 9 I did not think she would want a Dr.Seuss outfit."
> 
> Darla eyed the fabric scraps and I could hear her whispering "22 plus 12 with elastic."
> 
> Without missing a beat she looked at Sierra and said "No honey yours is a skirt."
> 
> Here is the last minute I did not realize I was making it skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Dr.Seuss Birthday to you!



I need an Auntie Darla!!!  Those turned out so cute...quicking thinking there on the skirt!  

I bought Seuss fabric when it first came out and still don't want to cut it.  



tricia said:


> This fabric with like suede on one side and fleece on the other was on sale last week at my local store, so I had to try a little jacket with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the girls at work bought it for her granddaughter, and the little girl wouldn't take it off last night.  Its still too cold for this jacket here, but I'm hoping spring will come soon.
> 
> (looks really wonky in this photo, I should really line thing up nicely before snapping a pic)



Wow...so cute!  And you are so fast at whipping those jackets up!


----------



## SallyfromDE

NiniMorris said:


> I've found two different types of cap/hat hoops for my Brother 770...one is $25...the other is $175.  I guessing the cheaper one isn't going to work very well!
> 
> Nini



I had bought a hoop for my previous machine, 180D, many moons ago. I think it was around $50 from the sewing store. I never used it. But I like the size and always thought I could do socks with it. Never did that either!



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> ( yes! I remembered the Banana rule-post 1 he is my fav)
> 
> I love all the work that is being displayed here.  I am currently saving for my first sewing machine. I am going to go with a Brother, something reasonably priced but new.  I had a hankering a few weeks ago to learn how to sew.  I remember seeing DISBoutiquers in a few signatures.  So here I am looking for a few new friends.
> 
> I have a little girl she's 6 and she would love some of the dresses I have seen on here.  That's her absolute favorite thing to wear....dresses, dresses, dresses. Oh and Bags she loves bags....but I know I have to start small first.
> 
> I can barley sew on a button....should I learn to hand sew before using a machine?



Only if you plan on using alot of buttons!!  Welcome to the group. Oh, BTW, the Brother Project Ruway machine got a lot of praise on Consumer Report. 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Off Topic-
> It looks like I may be able to get a new vehicle. I think I want a minivan- something I know ZIP about.
> My husband is looking at the hyundia elantra- and the dealership has multiple properties under one ownership, so we might get a better deal getting both at once.
> 
> The salesman said he felt the Kia Sonoma was the best minivan out there...
> Do any of you have exeperience with this one?
> I would like to try and find something used, with low mileage if possible.
> 
> THanks!
> PS- I am almost done with my Cat In the Hat dress- I just need to sew 3 buttons on the front- I dislike sewing buttons- even decorative ones....so I keep putting it off!



While looking for a car a couple years ago, my mechanic said to stay away from Kia, Hyundia was okay. My neice has a small Kia and it's a few years old, and she's never had a bit of trouble with it. I did read in the news, that they expect the name Kia to go away and be used under the name Hyundai. Similar to the downsizing the other car manufactures have done. 



Ericandjenng said:


> Love the lamp purse!  Did you use a pattern or make up your own?



The lamp purse came from a Simplicity Genie costume pattern. The only thing I did different was to add some loops so it could be a hanging purse. She had great fun with it. Aladdin kept rubbing it and telling her it didn't work.


----------



## Ericandjenng

I have a question--kind of OT but not really.  I have noticed that quite a few of you have an ETSY store.  I have thought about it and even glanced around the website awhile back.  I would love to hear what your personal experiences have been.  TIA!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Okay, I have to run out the door to pick up our next foster puppy...
BUT I've been shamed into sewing on the 3 buttons and calling this done! Since apparently today was Dr Suess day or something (guess her school doesnt do anything with that I had no idea, just made this for fun)




It came out a bit bigger, and longer- but nothing a pettiskirt can't fix LOL
she loves it (yeah!)


----------



## dianemom2

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Okay, I have to run out the door to pick up our next foster puppy...
> BUT I've been shamed into sewing on the 3 buttons and calling this done! Since apparently today was Dr Suess day or something (guess her school doesnt do anything with that I had no idea, just made this for fun)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It came out a bit bigger, and longer- but nothing a pettiskirt can't fix LOL
> she loves it (yeah!)



The dress looks great!  I also had no idea it was Dr. Seuss day today.  However, my youngest is 10 and would never wear anything like that to school anymore.   I did just order some of the Seuss fabrics from Fabric.com with the coupon code.  They were cute and I couldn't resist!  I will add them to my stash and see what I end up making with them.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

tricia said:


> )



It looks great!  I admire you for trying out new patterns all of the time.  I tend to stick to the same ones.  Can't wait to see your next project!


poohnpigletCA said:


> Looks great!
> Happy Dr.Seuss Birthday to you!





Eyore4Ever149 said:


>



Love it!


----------



## ireland_nicole

I use seuss fabric for the big gives when there are younger kiddos and they are going to  IoA.


----------



## camac517

Okay.  Let me start off by saying that I am not a sewer but I REALLY want to learn so I keep stalking you guys in this thread lol!  For right now I just have a question.  I am on the hunt for a bag that I can put an iron on transfer image on.  I want one of those cinch style backpacks (know what I am talking about?) but I can only find them in nylon which you cannot use with iron ons.  Anyone know of a pattern to make a bag like this?  Would it be fairly simple?


----------



## jeniamt

Question...  I would like to modify the Simply Sweet by shirring the back.  This may be a dumb question but do I shirr it before I attach the back to the front?  What about the multiple layers?  Should I use the back pattern for the halter style???  So many questions, please help!!


----------



## clairemolly

camac517 said:


> Okay.  Let me start off by saying that I am not a sewer but I REALLY want to learn so I keep stalking you guys in this thread lol!  For right now I just have a question.  I am on the hunt for a bag that I can put an iron on transfer image on.  I want one of those cinch style backpacks (know what I am talking about?) but I can only find them in nylon which you cannot use with iron ons.  Anyone know of a pattern to make a bag like this?  Would it be fairly simple?



Welcome!  I taught myself to sew thanks to these boards about 3 years ago.

As for the pattern, there might be one in the bookmarks on the first page...if not you can always google cinch sak tutorial.


----------



## billwendy

Ship Date for Kade's Big Give is TOMORROW!!!!!! Please post your pics and I'll email you the address!!! WOO HOO!!! they are so cute and have loved everything sent to them -THANK YOU EVERYONE!!!


----------



## bflanery

I am new to this board and have enjoyed reading and looking at all of your creations.  It amazes me how creative you all are!  

I have bookmarked a few sites that were mentioned that have machine embroidery designs to buy and I'm wondering if there are any more that I'm missing?  So far, I have:  KiraLynB on Etsy, Heathersue on Etsy, and bowsandclothes.com

Also, I've been looking high and low for this machine embroidered design:

etsy.com/listing/27961311/strawberry-shortcake-applique-machine

Have any of you seen another site where I can buy it?

Thanks,
Jill


----------



## clairemolly

bflanery said:


> I am new to this board and have enjoyed reading and looking at all of your creations.  It amazes me how creative you all are!
> 
> I have bookmarked a few sites that were mentioned that have machine embroidery designs to buy and I'm wondering if there are any more that I'm missing?  So far, I have:  KiraLynB on Etsy, Heathersue on Etsy, and bowsandclothes.com
> 
> Also, I've been looking high and low for this machine embroidered design:
> 
> etsy.com/listing/27961311/strawberry-shortcake-applique-machine
> 
> Have any of you seen another site where I can buy it?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jill



It looks like you can't buy it through that etsy shop...not sure if she has another shop/website or not.  For example, you can buy from Heathersue on Etsy or through her facebook page.


----------



## ellenbenny

camac517 said:


> Okay.  Let me start off by saying that I am not a sewer but I REALLY want to learn so I keep stalking you guys in this thread lol!  For right now I just have a question.  I am on the hunt for a bag that I can put an iron on transfer image on.  I want one of those cinch style backpacks (know what I am talking about?) but I can only find them in nylon which you cannot use with iron ons.  Anyone know of a pattern to make a bag like this?  Would it be fairly simple?



First of all, welcome!!
As far as the backpack, I would search for drawstring backpack tutorial.  I know I found some that way.  I would think it would be a fairly easy first project, as long as the instructions are fairly well written. 



jeniamt said:


> Question...  I would like to modify the Simply Sweet by shirring the back.  This may be a dumb question but do I shirr it before I attach the back to the front?  What about the multiple layers?  Should I use the back pattern for the halter style???  So many questions, please help!!



I would shir before attaching.  I would use the pattern for the halter back but make sure there is enough length to hem the top of it, only one layer I think, hem the top and then shir down to about an inch or so from the bottom.  Then attach to the front bodice by opening out the front from the lining, line the back up with the front right sides together, then sandwich between the lining layer and the front and stitch, so that the seam is inside.    Then if the back is longer than the front, trim it.   That way you don't end up to short after shirring.

Hope some of that made sense.


----------



## ellenbenny

bflanery said:


> I am new to this board and have enjoyed reading and looking at all of your creations.  It amazes me how creative you all are!
> 
> I have bookmarked a few sites that were mentioned that have machine embroidery designs to buy and I'm wondering if there are any more that I'm missing?  So far, I have:  KiraLynB on Etsy, Heathersue on Etsy, and bowsandclothes.com
> 
> Also, I've been looking high and low for this machine embroidered design:
> 
> etsy.com/listing/27961311/strawberry-shortcake-applique-machine
> 
> Have any of you seen another site where I can buy it?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jill



You can also try digitalbydesign on facebook and divasdoodles.com


----------



## camac517

ellenbenny said:


> First of all, welcome!!
> As far as the backpack, I would search for drawstring backpack tutorial.  I know I found some that way.  I would think it would be a fairly easy first project, as long as the instructions are fairly well written.




You are brilliant!  I found an easy one using a pillowcase right off the bat!  Once I try to make I will post a pic (if it isn't too embarrassing!)  Thanks!


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

Here are my Seuss loving girls! I wasn't there this morning to do hair & take pictures before school so I had to wait until after school.


----------



## woodkins

camac517 said:


> Okay.  Let me start off by saying that I am not a sewer but I REALLY want to learn so I keep stalking you guys in this thread lol!  For right now I just have a question.  I am on the hunt for a bag that I can put an iron on transfer image on.  I want one of those cinch style backpacks (know what I am talking about?) but I can only find them in nylon which you cannot use with iron ons.  Anyone know of a pattern to make a bag like this?  Would it be fairly simple?



You can use iron on's on the nylon backpacks. In fact tonight at my daughter's cheer gym they were blinging & decal-ing a bunch of them using a commercial heat press.


----------



## kkacar

hey everyone.  Just wanted to show my daughters stuff off.  My sister made it for her.  So not me.  But it is what she wanted.  





that is her Miami mouse clothes, Lizabeth had to have something as well.  Hubby and I have a shirt as well.





that is the one that she picked up to look close to Tink.




This is her Minnie tunic.  You can't see her leggings but they have bling on them.  She is so ready to go.

Promised I would share.  

kelli


----------



## jeniamt

ellenbenny said:


> I would shir before attaching.  I would use the pattern for the halter back but make sure there is enough length to hem the top of it, only one layer I think, hem the top and then shir down to about an inch or so from the bottom.  Then attach to the front bodice by opening out the front from the lining, line the back up with the front right sides together, then sandwich between the lining layer and the front and stitch, so that the seam is inside.    Then if the back is longer than the front, trim it.   That way you don't end up to short after shirring.
> 
> Hope some of that made sense.



Think I got it!  Thanks so much.  I think I will give it a go!


----------



## Ericandjenng

kkacar said:


> hey everyone.  Just wanted to show my daughters stuff off.  My sister made it for her.  So not me.  But it is what she wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is her Miami mouse clothes, Lizabeth had to have something as well.  Hubby and I have a shirt as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is the one that she picked up to look close to Tink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is her Minnie tunic.  You can't see her leggings but they have bling on them.  She is so ready to go.
> 
> Promised I would share.
> 
> kelli



Tink & Minnie are very adorable!  But I think the Miami Mouse is fantastic.  I am not a big fan but I live near University of Tennessee and tons of people would absolutely love that in a UT print!


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Off Topic-
> The salesman said he felt the Kia Sonoma was the best minivan out there...
> Do any of you have exeperience with this one?
> I would like to try and find something used, with low mileage if possible.



We have a Kia Sedona and LOVE it!  We got it almost 8 years ago and have 82,000 miles on it.  We did have to replace the air conditioner this past summer but after 7 LONG, HOT summers in the deep south I wasn't too surprised.  




woodkins said:


> My friend had a horrible experience with her Kia, it had a lot of problems and the dealership was less than helpful, not sure if this is an isolated incident, or dealer specific, but something to look out for.



We haven't had that experience.  Now we did have one issue with the dealership over what we considered a bait and switch.  It was handled and we go to a different dealership.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

The family has got the package so I'm posting what I did for Kade's Big Give.  I had a card written out for them and Alexa had drawn a picture for both boys and I packed up the box and mailed it without them.  Oh well.  This is the most fulfilling thing I've done for quite some time.  






Connor was really jealous of the Buzz and Alien shirt so I will have to make him one some time.  He told me I never make him anything anymore.  Hmm, does he not remember the pirate outfit from last week!!!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Here are my Seuss loving girls! I wasn't there this morning to do hair & take pictures before school so I had to wait until after school.



I LOVE all the Seuss outfits that have been posted!


----------



## ellenbenny

WyomingMomof6 said:


> The family has got the package so I'm posting what I did for Kade's Big Give.  I had a card written out for them and Alexa had drawn a picture for both boys and I packed up the box and mailed it without them.  Oh well.  This is the most fulfilling thing I've done for quite some time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connor was really jealous of the Buzz and Alien shirt so I will have to make him one some time.  He told me I never make him anything anymore.  Hmm, does he not remember the pirate outfit from last week!!!



I can't remember if I already commented on this on the Big Give board, but you did such an awesome job.  That is a lot of applique work, and everything came out so great.  I am just in awe of the talent and generosity of everyone involved with the big gives, and I am proud to be a part of it!  Nice job!!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

all the Suess outfits are so cute....what a fun way to celebrate his day!!!

the outfits for Kade's BG are so great!  It does give you a happy heart helping out these kids doesn't it


----------



## billwendy

Has anyone seen a pretty simple rainbow with clouds applique???? I'd love to make a St. Patrick's Day shirt with a rainbow on it!!!

LOVE all the Dr. Seuss outfits!! ADORABLE outfits on ADORABLE kids!!!

Anyone else feel like they have a stuffy nose all the time? Im so sick of it!!!!!


----------



## ellenbenny

billwendy said:


> Has anyone seen a pretty simple rainbow with clouds applique???? I'd love to make a St. Patrick's Day shirt with a rainbow on it!!!
> 
> LOVE all the Dr. Seuss outfits!! ADORABLE outfits on ADORABLE kids!!!
> 
> Anyone else feel like they have a stuffy nose all the time? Im so sick of it!!!!!



I got a rainbow with clouds from www.lynniepinnie.com

I don't have a stuffy nose, but I do seem to have an annoying cough!


----------



## ellenbenny

Since today is my day for enabling:

I just got the youcanmakethis newsletter and there is a code for 15% off your entire order

Use code celebrate


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

HELP ME CHOOSE-
If I were going to do a cotton version of Belle (just inspired by Ellen's facebook)
I want to use Fairy Frost fabric-
there are 2 fairy frost yellows I could choose from-
This is Maize from fabric.com 
http://www.fabric.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=e2cf1428-3a77-49e8-bbcc-0fd2d29dae51
Or Banana from maryjos.com
http://maryjos.com/fabrics/quilting-fairy-frost-banana-2412

which one??


----------



## mommy2mrb

billwendy said:


> Anyone else feel like they have a stuffy nose all the time? Im so sick of it!!!!!



Yes!  but I'll take it over the horrible spring allergies I had when we lived in CA , would always get a sinus and ear infections from being so stuffed up...my stuffy nose now here in WA is just from having the heat on!


----------



## Ericandjenng

WyomingMomof6 said:


> The family has got the package so I'm posting what I did for Kade's Big Give.  I had a card written out for them and Alexa had drawn a picture for both boys and I packed up the box and mailed it without them.  Oh well.  This is the most fulfilling thing I've done for quite some time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connor was really jealous of the Buzz and Alien shirt so I will have to make him one some time.  He told me I never make him anything anymore.  Hmm, does he not remember the pirate outfit from last week!!!



I think I missed this on Big Give.  They are GREAT!!  

I do understand your dilemma with the comment of not doing this or that anymore...only ours is because DS is no longer an only and his DS is now 14 months old.  Amazing how that age group forgets yesterday...


----------



## clairemolly

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> HELP ME CHOOSE-
> If I were going to do a cotton version of Belle (just inspired by Ellen's facebook)
> I want to use Fairy Frost fabric-
> there are 2 fairy frost yellows I could choose from-
> This is Maize from fabric.com
> http://www.fabric.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=e2cf1428-3a77-49e8-bbcc-0fd2d29dae51
> Or Banana from maryjos.com
> http://maryjos.com/fabrics/quilting-fairy-frost-banana-2412
> 
> which one??



I'd go with maize...it is more golden like her dress in the parks.  The banana seems a little too yellow...although if I didn't have a choice and it was all I had I would use it.


----------



## Amyhoff

MinnieVanMom said:


> I am still working on getting a few things together for little warrior Ian.



I am just wondering how to do these beautiful appliques?  I am guessing you need an embroidery machine, but it looks like there are also fabric pcs that are used.  I am just amazed by what everyone here makes!!  

I am pretty crafty, I've done a few things for my daughter and son, but you are all AMAZING!!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

anyone know what happened to "Beadiful Kids Boutique" on etsy???- Nevermind, found her on facebook- she's closing cause she's moving.


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

Anyone else having problems on YCMT? it isn't letting me put anything in my cart.


----------



## camac517

woodkins said:


> You can use iron on's on the nylon backpacks. In fact tonight at my daughter's cheer gym they were blinging & decal-ing a bunch of them using a commercial heat press.



Are you serious?  Everything I have read so far said that in order for the iron on transfer to stick the iron would be too hot and melt to nylon.  Maybe I should just try it....


----------



## PurpleEars

abfight said:


> You guys are gonna get tired of me, since I finally figured out the pic thing.
> This is a tink simply sweet that I made for my daughters third bday and for a trip to disney on ice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for my niece to wear to the show.  I made them both shorter than a dress so I still need to finish a pair of ruffled jeans for both of them
> thanks for looking



They are both very beautiful!



cogero said:


> My son goes to a Special Pre-school for kids with Autism and PDD-NOS (which is what DS has) for March. They have March Madness where they do all kinds of little things for the kids.
> 
> today is National Pig Day and they were supposed to wear something pink. Well I can tell you DS has nothing pink (DH would freak) so I made J a Hamm shirt last night.
> 
> Here are some pictures of him. He was not being very cooperative this morning



Good thinking with the pink. Glad to hear the teachers liked the shirt too.



Granna4679 said:


> Purple Ears - Love the aprons and jewelry bags for Big Give.  Love the unique ideas.



Thanks. I enjoy doing something a little bit different once in a while!



jeniamt said:


> Just got back from picking up my new baby!!!!  And this one doesn't need diaper changing!!!  Its my new Viking Designer Ruby.  I am so excited to try it out and thought I would start with a Dr. Seuss Applique but can't seem to find one to purchase?
> 
> Any suggestions????  Thanks!



Congrats on your new machine! Can't wait to see what you make with it!



billwendy said:


> Thanks everyone for your prayers for my Matt!! He was actually discharged this afternoon! Billy went up and saw him this morning and they  thought that Matt was possibly going to have to have surgery to drain his hand (ICK) but, by lunch time, the swelling had gone down enough that he was able to finally eat so we ate our lunches together - lol. He was impressed with the touch screen ordering system and was having fun throughout the afternoon - lol. So, he does have cellulitis and some blood tests about the bacteria in his hand are still out. But, they decided that the redness was really going away, so they thought he was on the mend and were comfortable with discharging him around 4pm today. Our hospital is so overcrowded with kids with the flu right now that we need every bed and, they really dont like to keep kids who are healthy in the hospital if they can help it!! So our pancake plan got cancelled.
> 
> But, Billy had a GREAT day with the kids - lol. They watched Disney Jr together for Handy Manny and Chugginton and Babar. Then they had a nerf war in our basement which evidently went on for about 2 hours!! Then they had lunch and of course everyone wanted something different, but he made it for them. Then they played with a remote controlled airhog helicopter, then they went to the playground, played hide and seek in our basement and first floor, sent their brother ecards to the hospital, had a snack and took Zoey for a walk!! Im guessing Billy is going to bed early  tonight!!!! BUt you know what - he really had a good time. He really hasnt watched the kids on his own for that long before- an hour here or there, but never all 3 for all day!!! He loved it, and felt very loved  - My big Teddy bear!
> 
> Sorry to be long winded!! Im just so happy that Matt is home!! Thank you for your prayers!!!!



Thanks for the update Wendy. Glad to hear that Matt is doing better!



Charmaine said:


> Hello DIS'ers!!  Everything looks so great!  I need to catch up.  I am looking forward to seeing the Dr. Seuss inspired sets for his birthday tomorrow!  I made my DD a skirt, i'll get a pic of her wearing it tomorrow and share it.
> 
> We are heading to DL in 8 days for my DD 7th Birthday!  Here's an outfit I made for her to wear  As you might notice...one of the peace "mickey ears" I did backwards!  lol  I might have shared the shoes before...I can't remember.



Good job on the park outfit and the Easter clothing!



tinkerbell3747 said:


> I love all the work that is being displayed here.  I am currently saving for my first sewing machine. I am going to go with a Brother, something reasonably priced but new.  I had a hankering a few weeks ago to learn how to sew.  I remember seeing DISBoutiquers in a few signatures.  So here I am looking for a few new friends.
> 
> I have a little girl she's 6 and she would love some of the dresses I have seen on here.  That's her absolute favorite thing to wear....dresses, dresses, dresses. Oh and Bags she loves bags....but I know I have to start small first.
> 
> I can barley sew on a button....should I learn to hand sew before using a machine?



I just want to say welcome! By the way, sewing machines can even put your buttons on for you as long as they don't have shanks. I use my machine for buttons all the time. I only hand sew if it is absolutely necessary (like slip stitch something close) - I used to do cross stitching but haven't been able to do so due to carpal tunnel.



Granna4679 said:


> My oldest DD30 loves playing Scrabble.  I found this fabric the other
> day and just had to make her something with it.  I decided to make the
> Avilio Messenger bag.  She loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I liked the pattern so much, I made one for myself too.



Both of those bags look great!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Off Topic-
> It looks like I may be able to get a new vehicle. I think I want a minivan- something I know ZIP about.
> My husband is looking at the hyundia elantra- and the dealership has multiple properties under one ownership, so we might get a better deal getting both at once.
> 
> The salesman said he felt the Kia Sonoma was the best minivan out there...
> Do any of you have exeperience with this one?
> I would like to try and find something used, with low mileage if possible.
> 
> THanks!
> PS- I am almost done with my Cat In the Hat dress- I just need to sew 3 buttons on the front- I dislike sewing buttons- even decorative ones....so I keep putting it off!



I liked the Mazda 7 (?) when I was riding in the back seat. I think my in-law's had it as a rental when they visited us.



T-rox said:


> so i see loads of you loving your sergers.  so i dig out my moms ( which was her moms) that she doesnt use.  it is a simplicity serger from 1987.  it took about 45 mintues to thread it last night, and then, the very last hole of the very last spool on the very last needle, i simply could not get the thread in the hole, with or without the tweezers that came with the machine.  then i figured, i am not the type to spend 45 mintues threading something when i need it.  so are newer sergers much better and do you all have infinite patience? tia



I just practised a few times so I can do it pretty quickly now.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I stayed up really late last night finishing these for "Read Across America" day.  It was really hard for me to cut into this Dr. Seuss fabric!  I've been hoarding it for months!



Great outfits!



poohnpigletCA said:


> My love (oh Okay obsession) with ric rak can only be matched by my new love Michael Miller ironwork.
> 
> Look what Auntie Darla did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we went to Aunties house for Olivia to try on the dress Sierra asks Darla if her dress is also a vida.
> 
> Darla and I quickly had had this non-verbal conversation.
> Darla looks at me as if to say "oh no you did not ask me to sew her anything."
> I looked at Darla with an expression on my face of "what the heck she is 9 I did not think she would want a Dr.Seuss outfit."
> 
> Darla eyed the fabric scraps and I could hear her whispering "22 plus 12 with elastic."
> 
> Without missing a beat she looked at Sierra and said "No honey yours is a skirt."
> 
> Here is the last minute I did not realize I was making it skirt:



I like Auntie Darla's quick thinking!



tricia said:


> This fabric with like suede on one side and fleece on the other was on sale last week at my local store, so I had to try a little jacket with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the girls at work bought it for her granddaughter, and the little girl wouldn't take it off last night.  Its still too cold for this jacket here, but I'm hoping spring will come soon.
> 
> (looks really wonky in this photo, I should really line thing up nicely before snapping a pic)



It is a beautiful jacket. I really like all your creations though.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Okay, I have to run out the door to pick up our next foster puppy...
> BUT I've been shamed into sewing on the 3 buttons and calling this done! Since apparently today was Dr Suess day or something (guess her school doesnt do anything with that I had no idea, just made this for fun)



Another cute Suess outfit!! Amazing!



camac517 said:


> Okay.  Let me start off by saying that I am not a sewer but I REALLY want to learn so I keep stalking you guys in this thread lol!  For right now I just have a question.  I am on the hunt for a bag that I can put an iron on transfer image on.  I want one of those cinch style backpacks (know what I am talking about?) but I can only find them in nylon which you cannot use with iron ons.  Anyone know of a pattern to make a bag like this?  Would it be fairly simple?



I think a simple drawstring bag should do it? They are very easy to make!



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Here are my Seuss loving girls! I wasn't there this morning to do hair & take pictures before school so I had to wait until after school.



Wow, these outfits are great too.



kkacar said:


> hey everyone.  Just wanted to show my daughters stuff off.  My sister made it for her.  So not me.  But it is what she wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is her Minnie tunic.  You can't see her leggings but they have bling on them.  She is so ready to go.
> 
> Promised I would share.
> 
> kelli



I really like the outfits. Have a great trip!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> The family has got the package so I'm posting what I did for Kade's Big Give.  I had a card written out for them and Alexa had drawn a picture for both boys and I packed up the box and mailed it without them.  Oh well.  This is the most fulfilling thing I've done for quite some time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connor was really jealous of the Buzz and Alien shirt so I will have to make him one some time.  He told me I never make him anything anymore.  Hmm, does he not remember the pirate outfit from last week!!!



That's an amazing Give! Thank you so much for doing them for the family - I am sure they really appreciate them.


----------



## VBAndrea

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Okay, I have to run out the door to pick up our next foster puppy...
> BUT I've been shamed into sewing on the 3 buttons and calling this done! Since apparently today was Dr Suess day or something (guess her school doesnt do anything with that I had no idea, just made this for fun)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It came out a bit bigger, and longer- but nothing a pettiskirt can't fix LOL
> she loves it (yeah!)


Adorable!  Fun colors.  





camac517 said:


> You are brilliant!  I found an easy one using a pillowcase right off the bat!  Once I try to make I will post a pic (if it isn't too embarrassing!)  Thanks!


Welcome!  I'm glad you got help with the backpacks (I'd be too scared to do nylon as well).  I just had to comment on those two cute young men in your avatar -- what sweeties!



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Here are my Seuss loving girls! I wasn't there this morning to do hair & take pictures before school so I had to wait until after school.


I LOVE these -- I was playing around with squares of fabric deciding what to buy last night in hopes of doing something like this.  Never mind that the night got away from me and I never completed my order!  That fabric had better go on sale again b/f next March!



kkacar said:


> hey everyone.  Just wanted to show my daughters stuff off.  My sister made it for her.  So not me.  But it is what she wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is her Miami mouse clothes, Lizabeth had to have something as well.  Hubby and I have a shirt as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is the one that she picked up to look close to Tink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is her Minnie tunic.  You can't see her leggings but they have bling on them.  She is so ready to go.
> 
> Promised I would share.
> 
> kelli


Great wardrobe!  And what a beautiful smile your dd has 



WyomingMomof6 said:


> The family has got the package so I'm posting what I did for Kade's Big Give.  I had a card written out for them and Alexa had drawn a picture for both boys and I packed up the box and mailed it without them.  Oh well.  This is the most fulfilling thing I've done for quite some time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connor was really jealous of the Buzz and Alien shirt so I will have to make him one some time.  He told me I never make him anything anymore.  Hmm, does he not remember the pirate outfit from last week!!!



Awesome job!  And here you were worried about having time so I suggested to just make one or two things and then you dive right in and take care of the entire family!  If it's any condolence, I forgot to put the suckers and Phineas and Ferb fruit snacks in my package 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> HELP ME CHOOSE-
> If I were going to do a cotton version of Belle (just inspired by Ellen's facebook)
> I want to use Fairy Frost fabric-
> there are 2 fairy frost yellows I could choose from-
> This is Maize from fabric.com
> http://www.fabric.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=e2cf1428-3a77-49e8-bbcc-0fd2d29dae51
> Or Banana from maryjos.com
> http://maryjos.com/fabrics/quilting-fairy-frost-banana-2412
> 
> which one??


I saw you got a vote for the maize, but I happen to like the banana just because it seems brighter.  Just a personal preference -- I didn't compare either swatch to a photo of Belle.  You may want to try that to see which compares the best.  I have a feeling the maize might, but I just really like the banana.


----------



## DMGeurts

I just wanted to hop on and say that I love all the Dr. Seuss outfits - they are adorable!!!!  

It seems that I only have time to multi-quote once every few days...  So, I just want to add that I love everything else!  You all are so talented!  

D~


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Anyone else having problems on YCMT? it isn't letting me put anything in my cart.



What browser are you using?  Google chrome didn't work for me but when I used aol it was ok.  I complained but they said it was my fault?


----------



## NiniMorris

I HAVE to step away from the computer...Michael Miller Fabrics are on sale for 15% off at Fabric.com, AND YCMT is having a 15% off sale.....

I have a million projects waiting to even get to the planning stages... Several dresses already cut out and waiting for me to finish, clothes for a Disney trip to plan for EIGHT people!!!! Embroidery designs bought for THREE quilts I am planning, a new round of sewing classes to plan for ... so WHY am I still here sitting on the computer?


Hubby wasn't much of a help.  I complained the other night about the hoop on my machine...and he FORCED me to bid on a set of new hoops on Ebay....they should be here early next week!


Stepping away from the computer...now...


----------



## dianemom2

NiniMorris said:


> I HAVE to step away from the computer...Michael Miller Fabrics are on sale for 15% off at Fabric.com, AND YCMT is having a 15% off sale.....
> 
> I have a million projects waiting to even get to the planning stages... Several dresses already cut out and waiting for me to finish, clothes for a Disney trip to plan for EIGHT people!!!! Embroidery designs bought for THREE quilts I am planning, a new round of sewing classes to plan for ... so WHY am I still here sitting on the computer?
> 
> 
> Hubby wasn't much of a help.  I complained the other night about the hoop on my machine...and he FORCED me to bid on a set of new hoops on Ebay....they should be here early next week!
> 
> 
> Stepping away from the computer...now...




I know that feeling. I cut out 4 dresses and 2 shirts yesterday.  I have orders on Etsy for 4 shirts but I still sat down last night and ordered some of the Seuss fabric that was on sale.  What am I doing????

I do wish that my husband would force me to buy new hoops!  LOL!!!!


----------



## tricia

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Okay, I have to run out the door to pick up our next foster puppy...
> BUT I've been shamed into sewing on the 3 buttons and calling this done! Since apparently today was Dr Suess day or something (guess her school doesnt do anything with that I had no idea, just made this for fun)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It came out a bit bigger, and longer- but nothing a pettiskirt can't fix LOL
> she loves it (yeah!)



That's really pretty.  (but she looks frozen out there on the deck)



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Here are my Seuss loving girls! I wasn't there this morning to do hair & take pictures before school so I had to wait until after school.



Adorable.



kkacar said:


> hey everyone.  Just wanted to show my daughters stuff off.  My sister made it for her.  So not me.  But it is what she wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is her Miami mouse clothes, Lizabeth had to have something as well.  Hubby and I have a shirt as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is the one that she picked up to look close to Tink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is her Minnie tunic.  You can't see her leggings but they have bling on them.  She is so ready to go.
> 
> Promised I would share.
> 
> kelli



Great stuff.  Glad to see she is good to go and happy about it too.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> The family has got the package so I'm posting what I did for Kade's Big Give.  I had a card written out for them and Alexa had drawn a picture for both boys and I packed up the box and mailed it without them.  Oh well.  This is the most fulfilling thing I've done for quite some time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connor was really jealous of the Buzz and Alien shirt so I will have to make him one some time.  He told me I never make him anything anymore.  Hmm, does he not remember the pirate outfit from last week!!!



That is a lot of embroidery.  Awesome job


----------



## kstgelais4

WyomingMomof6 said:


> The family has got the package so I'm posting what I did for Kade's Big Give.  I had a card written out for them and Alexa had drawn a picture for both boys and I packed up the box and mailed it without them.  Oh well.  This is the most fulfilling thing I've done for quite some time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connor was really jealous of the Buzz and Alien shirt so I will have to make him one some time.  He told me I never make him anything anymore.  Hmm, does he not remember the pirate outfit from last week!!!


Love them! They will be so excited!



ellenbenny said:


> I would shir before attaching.  I would use the pattern for the halter back but make sure there is enough length to hem the top of it, only one layer I think, hem the top and then shir down to about an inch or so from the bottom.  Then attach to the front bodice by opening out the front from the lining, line the back up with the front right sides together, then sandwich between the lining layer and the front and stitch, so that the seam is inside.    Then if the back is longer than the front, trim it.   That way you don't end up to short after shirring.
> 
> Hope some of that made sense.


Thanks for this! I have been wondering myself!



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Here are my Seuss loving girls! I wasn't there this morning to do hair & take pictures before school so I had to wait until after school.


These are adorable!!


----------



## T-rox

i've only been on here since thread 22, thus i have to believe this has been done before. but i did it too. had the idea to do a portrait peasant nightgown which then morphed into a wendy darling nightgown. enjoy





[/IMG]
and a close up, with what i beleive to be popcorn stuck in her teeth





[/IMG]


----------



## kstgelais4

Since I never posted these, I will give you a mini trip report on the customs from our last trip. These are the best pics I've got, so bear with me!

AK day. 
made with the simply sweet:













made with Leslie's instructions:








Epcot future world day:













trick or treat bags for Halloween at DTD I thought I had a better pic, but I guess not.





boys pirate costumes for MNSSHP:
BEFORE




AFTER





Zoe's costume for MNSSHP, we went to BBB, Julia was too little
BEFORE




AFTER









all of us







OK, I think that's enough for now. I will do the rest later  Thanks for looking!


----------



## T-rox

wyoming mom, great job on your big give stuff.incredible, great job.


----------



## Ericandjenng

T-rox said:


> i've only been on here since thread 22, thus i have to believe this has been done before. but i did it too. had the idea to do a portrait peasant nightgown which then morphed into a wendy darling nightgown. enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> and a close up, with what i beleive to be popcorn stuck in her teeth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Your DD is so adorable and I love the gown!



kstgelais4 said:


> Since I never posted these, I will give you a mini trip report on the customs from our last trip. These are the best pics I've got, so bear with me!
> 
> AK day.
> made with the simply sweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made with Leslie's instructions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot future world day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trick or treat bags for Halloween at DTD I thought I had a better pic, but I guess not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boys pirate costumes for MNSSHP:
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoe's costume for MNSSHP, we went to BBB, Julia was too little
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all of us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I think that's enough for now. I will do the rest later  Thanks for looking!



Great outfits!  Really loved the Nemo one.  Looks you all had a fabulous time--we love MNSSHP too.


----------



## miprender

Wow TMTQ but everything is just amazing.

I haven't been on since last week, everyone has come down with the Flu and we are still recovering.


Someone asked about embroidering on towels, I was using the water soluable topper too but after going to a Florani (sp) class they recommend the Heat Be Gone topper. It last longer and won't break down after multiple washings.


----------



## Granna4679

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Okay, I have to run out the door to pick up our next foster puppy...
> BUT I've been shamed into sewing on the 3 buttons and calling this done! Since apparently today was Dr Suess day or something (guess her school doesnt do anything with that I had no idea, just made this for fun)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It came out a bit bigger, and longer- but nothing a pettiskirt can't fix LOL
> she loves it (yeah!)



Nicole - that is so cute.  I love the fabric combinations.



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Here are my Seuss loving girls! I wasn't there this morning to do hair & take pictures before school so I had to wait until after school.



Too cute!  Love those patchwork skirts.  I wish I could make myself cut my fabric.  Maybe for summer.



kkacar said:


> hey everyone.  Just wanted to show my daughters stuff off.  My sister made it for her.  So not me.  But it is what she wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kelli



All of them are very cute.  And you DD is adorable.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> The family has got the package so I'm posting what I did for Kade's Big Give.  I had a card written out for them and Alexa had drawn a picture for both boys and I packed up the box and mailed it without them.  Oh well.  This is the most fulfilling thing I've done for quite some time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connor was really jealous of the Buzz and Alien shirt so I will have to make him one some time.  He told me I never make him anything anymore.  Hmm, does he not remember the pirate outfit from last week!!!



It is fulfilling isn't it?  Best feeling ever when you see that they have received it and love it.  



billwendy said:


> Has anyone seen a pretty simple rainbow with clouds applique???? I'd love to make a St. Patrick's Day shirt with a rainbow on it!!!
> 
> LOVE all the Dr. Seuss outfits!! ADORABLE outfits on ADORABLE kids!!!
> 
> Anyone else feel like they have a stuffy nose all the time? Im so sick of it!!!!!



I would look on SWAK.... I bet you will find one there.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> HELP ME CHOOSE-
> If I were going to do a cotton version of Belle (just inspired by Ellen's facebook)
> I want to use Fairy Frost fabric-
> there are 2 fairy frost yellows I could choose from-
> This is Maize from fabric.com
> http://www.fabric.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=e2cf1428-3a77-49e8-bbcc-0fd2d29dae51
> Or Banana from maryjos.com
> http://maryjos.com/fabrics/quilting-fairy-frost-banana-2412
> 
> which one??



I would do banana...just my 2 cents!



Amyhoff said:


> I am just wondering how to do these beautiful appliques?  I am guessing you need an embroidery machine, but it looks like there are also fabric pcs that are used.  I am just amazed by what everyone here makes!!
> 
> I am pretty crafty, I've done a few things for my daughter and son, but you are all AMAZING!!!



These are done with an embroidery machine.  The machine stitches out an outline to show you where to place the fabric...once you have done that, you place the fabric, it stitches again and you trim.  Then it fills in the details.  When there are multiple parts/fabrics.  It shows you each different thing to stitch and stops between steps for you to complete that part.  

Then there are also hand appliques where the person actually pieces the picture together themselves (like a jigsaw puzzle) and then satin stitches around each piece with their regular sewing machine.  These are a lot more work and you will usually find these in the larger applique pictures you see on here.



T-rox said:


> i've only been on here since thread 22, thus i have to believe this has been done before. but i did it too. had the idea to do a portrait peasant nightgown which then morphed into a wendy darling nightgown. enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



tooooo cute!  My DGDs name is Wendy.  I have made her an outfit before with Wendy on it (and she had the nerve to outgrow it)...I may have to make her a nightgown. 



kstgelais4 said:


> Since I never posted these, I will give you a mini trip report on the customs from our last trip. These are the best pics I've got, so bear with me!
> 
> AK day.
> made with the simply sweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [made with Leslie's instructions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot future world day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boys pirate costumes for MNSSHP:
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoe's costume for MNSSHP, we went to BBB, Julia was too little
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all of us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I think that's enough for now. I will do the rest later  Thanks for looking!



Everything is adorable.  I love all of them.  You did a fantastic job and looks like everyone enjoyed wearing them.  I bet they got a ton of compliments.  Love the family picture too.


----------



## Fruto76

WOW! Everyones creations are so great! You are all so inspiring! 

Here is what I have been working on the last couple days
Tink Sundress for DD9





Minnie skirt for DD9





and I made a matching Minnie for my DN2 who will be coming with us in May.





I'm thinking to match the skirts I'll embellish some tanks with rosettes or maybe even do an applique, but I'm not so good at that. Depends on how daring I feel, I guess. I still haven't decided if I'm going to do an Ariel top or skirt, yet. It was originally meant for a top, but DD just loves the Minnie skirt, so I might be going that route, plus it was super easy and pretty quick. 

I have to come up with something for DS7. I like the bowling shirts, so maybe that will work. I didn't think he would want anything besides the tie dye shirts but after DD was trying on her stuff, he says "What are you making me?"  SO looks like I'm off for some boy fabric. How difficult is the bowling shirt pattern to follow???


----------



## Amyhoff

You ladies are so talented!  I'm looking for a Belle dress pattern, but I can't find the Simplicity one on ebay.  Is anyone else producing an authentic pattern for Belle that I can buy?  I was thinking maybe on Etsy?  I want the look of the real dress.

TIA!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Amyhoff said:


> You ladies are so talented!  I'm looking for a Belle dress pattern, but I can't find the Simplicity one on ebay.  Is anyone else producing an authentic pattern for Belle that I can buy?  I was thinking maybe on Etsy?  I want the look of the real dress.
> 
> TIA!



Ellenben did one for her granddaughter that was just incredible.  Hopefully she'll see this and let you know what pattern it was.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

I just lost a huge multi-quote and I don't have time to go back and retype it all!

Thanks everyone for the compliments on Kade's big give and the Dr. Seuss outfits!  

There has been so much cute stuff posted lately.  I love the Wendy Darling nightgown.  Just too cute!

The Ak outfits are great too as well as the pirate outfits!


----------



## mom2rtk

Amyhoff said:


> You ladies are so talented!  I'm looking for a Belle dress pattern, but I can't find the Simplicity one on ebay.  Is anyone else producing an authentic pattern for Belle that I can buy?  I was thinking maybe on Etsy?  I want the look of the real dress.
> 
> TIA!



The only authentic Belle pattern they have done is that Simplicity 9902. Last I knew they were going for around $50 when they did show up. Look around though. You never know when a bargain might pop up.


----------



## Amyhoff

mom2rtk said:


> The only authentic Belle pattern they have done is that Simplicity 9902. Last I knew they were going for around $50 when they did show up. Look around though. You never know when a bargain might pop up.



Eeekkk!!  That's the one I've been stalking, but can't seem to catch on Ebay.  Uggghhh... why did Simplicity discontinue this?   I may have to piece together multiple patterns to get the look I want.  

So all these cute outfits with embroidery are making me NEED an embroidery machine.    What is a good model?  I don't have a huge amount of money to spend... so any recommendations on an economy machine is appreciated!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

Amyhoff said:


> Eeekkk!!  That's the one I've been stalking, but can't seem to catch on Ebay.  Uggghhh... why did Simplicity discontinue this?   I may have to piece together multiple patterns to get the look I want.
> 
> So all these cute outfits with embroidery are making me NEED an embroidery machine.    What is a good model?  I don't have a huge amount of money to spend... so any recommendations on an economy machine is appreciated!!!



I have no idea why they discontinued it. They also discontinued the only authentic looking Sleeping Beauty patterns. But I don't think those are as high on resale. I used to buy those Belle patterns for 99 cents. Man, I wish I had bought more!

My daughter is now out of that pattern, so I'm on my own when we want to do another. I can do it based on the smaller patterns. I'd help you but don't have any idea how to explain to someone else how to do it from scratch. 

Good luck. I hope you find a bargain!


----------



## ellenbenny

kkacar said:


> hey everyone.  Just wanted to show my daughters stuff off.  My sister made it for her.  So not me.  But it is what she wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is her Miami mouse clothes, Lizabeth had to have something as well.  Hubby and I have a shirt as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is the one that she picked up to look close to Tink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is her Minnie tunic.  You can't see her leggings but they have bling on them.  She is so ready to go.
> 
> Promised I would share.
> 
> kelli



Very cute!!



T-rox said:


> i've only been on here since thread 22, thus i have to believe this has been done before. but i did it too. had the idea to do a portrait peasant nightgown which then morphed into a wendy darling nightgown. enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> and a close up, with what i beleive to be popcorn stuck in her teeth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Oh my, what a cute nightgown, and what a cutie modelling it!  She looks happy with it!!



kstgelais4 said:


> Since I never posted these, I will give you a mini trip report on the customs from our last trip. These are the best pics I've got, so bear with me!
> 
> Zoe's costume for MNSSHP, we went to BBB, Julia was too little
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all of us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I think that's enough for now. I will do the rest later  Thanks for looking!



Everything looks great!! Did you use the simplicity pattern 9902 for the Belle dress?  It looks like the one that I used.  It is very pretty!



Fruto76 said:


> WOW! Everyones creations are so great! You are all so inspiring!
> 
> Here is what I have been working on the last couple days
> Tink Sundress for DD9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie skirt for DD9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I made a matching Minnie for my DN2 who will be coming with us in May.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking to match the skirts I'll embellish some tanks with rosettes or maybe even do an applique, but I'm not so good at that. Depends on how daring I feel, I guess. I still haven't decided if I'm going to do an Ariel top or skirt, yet. It was originally meant for a top, but DD just loves the Minnie skirt, so I might be going that route, plus it was super easy and pretty quick.
> 
> I have to come up with something for DS7. I like the bowling shirts, so maybe that will work. I didn't think he would want anything besides the tie dye shirts but after DD was trying on her stuff, he says "What are you making me?"  SO looks like I'm off for some boy fabric. How difficult is the bowling shirt pattern to follow???



Cute stuff, love the little matching minnie skirt, and the tink dress is really pretty!!



Amyhoff said:


> You ladies are so talented!  I'm looking for a Belle dress pattern, but I can't find the Simplicity one on ebay.  Is anyone else producing an authentic pattern for Belle that I can buy?  I was thinking maybe on Etsy?  I want the look of the real dress.
> 
> TIA!





WyomingMomof6 said:


> Ellenben did one for her granddaughter that was just incredible.  Hopefully she'll see this and let you know what pattern it was.





mom2rtk said:


> The only authentic Belle pattern they have done is that Simplicity 9902. Last I knew they were going for around $50 when they did show up. Look around though. You never know when a bargain might pop up.



I used the Simplicity 9902 as well.





.  
I stalked facebook and etsy for a very long time to find one for a good price, I wasn't willing to pay $50 for it.  I eventually ended up finding what I wanted, but it took quite a while.


----------



## Amyhoff

I used the Simplicity 9902 as well.





.  
I stalked facebook and etsy for a very long time to find one for a good price, I wasn't willing to pay $50 for it.  I eventually ended up finding what I wanted, but it took quite a while.[/QUOTE]

How beautiful!  That is exactly what I want for my daughter!!  What brand of fabric did you choose?  The dress looks very solid.  The costume fabric that I see is so flimsy, it falls apart as you cut it, but that fabric looks really sturdy.


----------



## ellenbenny

Amyhoff said:


> I used the Simplicity 9902 as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I stalked facebook and etsy for a very long time to find one for a good price, I wasn't willing to pay $50 for it.  I eventually ended up finding what I wanted, but it took quite a while.
> 
> How beautiful!  That is exactly what I want for my daughter!!  What brand of fabric did you choose?  The dress looks very solid.  The costume fabric that I see is so flimsy, it falls apart as you cut it, but that fabric looks really sturdy.



Thanks, I actually just used costume satin from Joann's.  I didn't want to spend a lot on it because I wasn't sure how it would come out, and I wanted it to be washable.  I was very happy with this fabric, and it wasn't that difficult to work with, but it does fray easily I guess.  I can't remember, but I may have serged the edges before working with it to help with that.  Also I think there was a pattern/instructions to do a slip which I skipped.  I bought a very cheap hoop to wear under it for pictures, but then she took it off right away after that as it wasn't very comfortable to wear.  

The dress pattern runs large, I made the smallest size which was a 3, and she was a solid 4 and the dress was still a little big on her.


----------



## tricia

T-rox said:


> i've only been on here since thread 22, thus i have to believe this has been done before. but i did it too. had the idea to do a portrait peasant nightgown which then morphed into a wendy darling nightgown. enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> and a close up, with what i beleive to be popcorn stuck in her teeth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Very cute



kstgelais4 said:


> Since I never posted these, I will give you a mini trip report on the customs from our last trip. These are the best pics I've got, so bear with me!
> 
> AK day.
> made with the simply sweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made with Leslie's instructions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot future world day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trick or treat bags for Halloween at DTD I thought I had a better pic, but I guess not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boys pirate costumes for MNSSHP:
> BEFORE



Everything is awesome. The boys pirate costumes are great.



Fruto76 said:


> WOW! Everyones creations are so great! You are all so inspiring!
> 
> Here is what I have been working on the last couple days
> Tink Sundress for DD9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie skirt for DD9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I made a matching Minnie for my DN2 who will be coming with us in May.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking to match the skirts I'll embellish some tanks with rosettes or maybe even do an applique, but I'm not so good at that. Depends on how daring I feel, I guess. I still haven't decided if I'm going to do an Ariel top or skirt, yet. It was originally meant for a top, but DD just loves the Minnie skirt, so I might be going that route, plus it was super easy and pretty quick.
> 
> I have to come up with something for DS7. I like the bowling shirts, so maybe that will work. I didn't think he would want anything besides the tie dye shirts but after DD was trying on her stuff, he says "What are you making me?"  SO looks like I'm off for some boy fabric. How difficult is the bowling shirt pattern to follow???



Great skirts.

Last time we went my DS was 8, and he wore bowling shirts and T's or Tanks with appliqued Mickey heads.  Actually, my 10 yr old DN also wore a bowling shirt and all 3 boys (8, 10 and 12) wore Tshirts with appliqued Mickey heads.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Okay, so totally off topic...but if you happen to live in CT or a neighboring state and you are looking to adopt...our new foster puppy Buffy is looking for a home.


----------



## Dustykins

There are a couple tutorials out there for Belle costumes:

here's one:  http://creatingbycami.blogspot.com/2010/10/belle-dress-tutorial.html (using a plain dress pattern as a base)

and this one isn't super authentic - but it's made of knit so it'd be really comfy!

http://crafterhours.blogspot.com/2010/08/belle-dress-tutorial.html


----------



## dianemom2

Fruto76 said:


> WOW! Everyones creations are so great! You are all so inspiring!
> 
> Here is what I have been working on the last couple days
> Tink Sundress for DD9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie skirt for DD9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I made a matching Minnie for my DN2 who will be coming with us in May.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking to match the skirts I'll embellish some tanks with rosettes or maybe even do an applique, but I'm not so good at that. Depends on how daring I feel, I guess. I still haven't decided if I'm going to do an Ariel top or skirt, yet. It was originally meant for a top, but DD just loves the Minnie skirt, so I might be going that route, plus it was super easy and pretty quick.
> 
> I have to come up with something for DS7. I like the bowling shirts, so maybe that will work. I didn't think he would want anything besides the tie dye shirts but after DD was trying on her stuff, he says "What are you making me?"  SO looks like I'm off for some boy fabric. How difficult is the bowling shirt pattern to follow???



The skirts look great.  What about doing a tank with a Minnie outline in hot fix crystals?  I've seen some on Etsy and they look really cute!


----------



## tricia

Needed some spring colors in my life last night, so I whipped up these little 6mos size summer dresses.


----------



## snubie

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> HELP ME CHOOSE-
> If I were going to do a cotton version of Belle (just inspired by Ellen's facebook)
> I want to use Fairy Frost fabric-
> there are 2 fairy frost yellows I could choose from-
> This is Maize from fabric.com
> http://www.fabric.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=e2cf1428-3a77-49e8-bbcc-0fd2d29dae51
> Or Banana from maryjos.com
> http://maryjos.com/fabrics/quilting-fairy-frost-banana-2412
> 
> which one??


I prefer the banana color.


----------



## snubie

Dustykins said:


> There are a couple tutorials out there for Belle costumes:
> 
> here's one:  http://creatingbycami.blogspot.com/2010/10/belle-dress-tutorial.html (using a plain dress pattern as a base)
> 
> and this one isn't super authentic - but it's made of knit so it'd be really comfy!
> 
> http://crafterhours.blogspot.com/2010/08/belle-dress-tutorial.html



that second tutorial is really cute.  I have to bookmark that one.  Thanks


----------



## Fruto76

dianemom2 said:


> The skirts look great.  What about doing a tank with a Minnie outline in hot fix crystals?  I've seen some on Etsy and they look really cute!



Oh what a good idea! I haven't done them before but DD loves bling! Thanks!



tricia said:


> Needed some spring colors in my life last night, so I whipped up these little 6mos size summer dresses.



I love these! SO cute!!!!


----------



## cogero

tricia said:


> Needed some spring colors in my life last night, so I whipped up these little 6mos size summer dresses.



so precious. Love the colors

I need to find a tweenish sundress pattern for DD


----------



## tricia

just wanted to share what I found today.  Grinch who stole Christmas fabric set to be release in May  http://www.christmascloth.com/Grinch-Christmas-Fabric-Robert-Kaufman-Fabrics.asp?Store_Id=499&T=1


----------



## SallyfromDE

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> HELP ME CHOOSE-
> If I were going to do a cotton version of Belle (just inspired by Ellen's facebook)
> I want to use Fairy Frost fabric-
> there are 2 fairy frost yellows I could choose from-
> This is Maize from fabric.com
> http://www.fabric.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=e2cf1428-3a77-49e8-bbcc-0fd2d29dae51
> Or Banana from maryjos.com
> http://maryjos.com/fabrics/quilting-fairy-frost-banana-2412
> 
> which one??



I think both would work. But I kind of lean towards the banana color.


----------



## aboveH20

NiniMorris said:


> Has anyone ever tried to embroider on hats or caps?  I found a hoop for my machine, but I am not sure how well it will work...anyone?
> 
> Nini



Okay, *Nini*, by special request, this is just for you.  Despite two sons and a husband, I couldn't find a cap to practice on yesterday (we've moved twice in the last five years, so I guess we did a good job of cleaning out).  Anywho, today I went to AC Moore and bought a cheapo painter's cap for $1 cuz I figured you gave me the incentive to use the cap hoop I've had forever.

I used my old machine, because I'm still not totally familair with Miss 770, but look what I made! When I brought it upstaris I saw that I missed a few jump stitches, but it was so easy to make.  I might be hooked.  Of course now I'll need to try real caps, not just painter's caps, and I'll have to try my new machine as well, but I'm psyched.


----------



## NiniMorris

aboveH20 said:


> Okay, *Nini*, by special request, this is just for you.  Despite two sons and a husband, I couldn't find a cap to practice on yesterday (we've moved twice in the last five years, so I guess we did a good job of cleaning out).  Anywho, today I went to AC Moore and bought a cheapo painter's cap for $1 cuz I figured you gave me the incentive to use the cap hoop I've had forever.
> 
> I used my old machine, because I'm still not totally familair with Miss 770, but look what I made! When I brought it upstaris I saw that I missed a few jump stitches, but it was so easy to make.  I might be hooked.  Of course now I'll need to try real caps, not just painter's caps, and I'll have to try my new machine as well, but I'm psyched.




(

Third time is a charm right?  I deleted my last two attempts to respond to this! LOL)


COOL!!!!

If I remember right, you have a hoop that is priced somewhere between the two I found online....(25 and 175).  Do you think the hoop you have will work on the 770?  I may have to take the plunge and get one...I only had a request for 6 hats...and it isn't something I really want to do, but the 6 hats is a small part of a much larger order...

Thank you so much...I feel kinda guilty 'forcing' you to do that...even if you did find a new obsession (like we don't have enough!!)

Do you remember the brand of hoop you have?  And...you used my favorite word...easy!!!



Nini


----------



## Tweevil

LOVE all of the new outfits but I have a question.....





Fruto76 said:


> and I made a matching Minnie for my DN2 who will be coming with us in May.



What is that black swirly fabric called and where do you get it?  I keep seeing it on outfits and I can't seem to find it.

  Great job everyone!  I love seeing the outfits.  I will sew again one day - not today - but soon!


----------



## jeniamt

aboveH20 said:


> Okay, *Nini*, by special request, this is just for you.  Despite two sons and a husband, I couldn't find a cap to practice on yesterday (we've moved twice in the last five years, so I guess we did a good job of cleaning out).  Anywho, today I went to AC Moore and bought a cheapo painter's cap for $1 cuz I figured you gave me the incentive to use the cap hoop I've had forever.
> 
> I used my old machine, because I'm still not totally familair with Miss 770, but look what I made! When I brought it upstaris I saw that I missed a few jump stitches, but it was so easy to make.  I might be hooked.  Of course now I'll need to try real caps, not just painter's caps, and I'll have to try my new machine as well, but I'm psyched.



I'm lurking from my iphone and I hate posting from it but I had to when I saw this!  The ladies at the sewing store insisted my machine couldn't do hats b/c Viking doesn't make a hoop.  But I found one of ebay for my machine (not made by Viking of course).  So I'm wondering who made your hoop?  If I can do caps, DH will be so psyched and will totally justify the cost of the machine.  He really wants me to make our brother-in-law a hat that says, "I survived Spaceship Earth."  Its a long standing inside joke mostly based on the fact that when Epcot first opened he thought it was a thrill ride.  Psyched to ride it, he got on it and was sorely disappointed.  He is still not over it and tells everyone the story.  Even my DD4 will tell you about it when she sees the big silver ball!  Maybe it doesn't sound so funny now that I'm typing it.  But trust me, its hilarious to us every trip to DW and we laugh and laugh!


----------



## snubie

tricia said:


> just wanted to share what I found today.  Grinch who stole Christmas fabric set to be release in May  http://www.christmascloth.com/Grinch-Christmas-Fabric-Robert-Kaufman-Fabrics.asp?Store_Id=499&T=1



How cool!


----------



## PurpleEars

T-rox said:


> i've only been on here since thread 22, thus i have to believe this has been done before. but i did it too. had the idea to do a portrait peasant nightgown which then morphed into a wendy darling nightgown. enjoy



A cute nightgown!



kstgelais4 said:


> Since I never posted these, I will give you a mini trip report on the customs from our last trip. These are the best pics I've got, so bear with me!
> 
> AK day.
> made with the simply sweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made with Leslie's instructions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot future world day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trick or treat bags for Halloween at DTD I thought I had a better pic, but I guess not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boys pirate costumes for MNSSHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoe's costume for MNSSHP, we went to BBB, Julia was too little
> AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all of us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I think that's enough for now. I will do the rest later  Thanks for looking!



Beautiful outfits! It looks like your family had a great time!



Fruto76 said:


> WOW! Everyones creations are so great! You are all so inspiring!
> 
> Here is what I have been working on the last couple days
> Tink Sundress for DD9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie skirt for DD9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I made a matching Minnie for my DN2 who will be coming with us in May.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking to match the skirts I'll embellish some tanks with rosettes or maybe even do an applique, but I'm not so good at that. Depends on how daring I feel, I guess. I still haven't decided if I'm going to do an Ariel top or skirt, yet. It was originally meant for a top, but DD just loves the Minnie skirt, so I might be going that route, plus it was super easy and pretty quick.
> 
> I have to come up with something for DS7. I like the bowling shirts, so maybe that will work. I didn't think he would want anything besides the tie dye shirts but after DD was trying on her stuff, he says "What are you making me?"  SO looks like I'm off for some boy fabric. How difficult is the bowling shirt pattern to follow???



All of them look great! The bowling shirt instructions are great - I actually modified mine the first time I made it (so the shirt and the placket were cut together) and the shirts turned out great. I have since made them a number of times (some following the instructions and some with my own mods) - they all turned out as planned.



tricia said:


> Needed some spring colors in my life last night, so I whipped up these little 6mos size summer dresses.



Wow! And you whipped them up in one evening?



aboveH20 said:


> Okay, *Nini*, by special request, this is just for you.  Despite two sons and a husband, I couldn't find a cap to practice on yesterday (we've moved twice in the last five years, so I guess we did a good job of cleaning out).  Anywho, today I went to AC Moore and bought a cheapo painter's cap for $1 cuz I figured you gave me the incentive to use the cap hoop I've had forever.
> 
> I used my old machine, because I'm still not totally familair with Miss 770, but look what I made! When I brought it upstaris I saw that I missed a few jump stitches, but it was so easy to make.  I might be hooked.  Of course now I'll need to try real caps, not just painter's caps, and I'll have to try my new machine as well, but I'm psyched.



I like the hat!

I have a couple of sewing projects to share from a recent Big Give, as the family has received them:

A tink patchwork twirl:





A Woody and Buzz bowling shirt:


----------



## Loodlow

Yay finished another simply sweet! They are getting easier. Thanks again for the inspiration.


----------



## heatherskiba

Mainly posting because I'm up waiting for DH to get up from his nap to start the drive to WDW!!  We are leaving at midnight and driving through (about 9-10 hours from New Orleans) with the hope that DD7 and DS10 months sleep most of the way.  

Here's hoping for nice weather!


----------



## clairemolly

Tweevil said:


> LOVE all of the new outfits but I have a question.....
> 
> What is that black swirly fabric called and where do you get it?  I keep seeing it on outfits and I can't seem to find it.



I'm not sure the name of it, but it's from Joann and it is on the wall with the quiliter's cotton (calico?).  I've been able to consistently get it for a few years now.  I am not sure if they sell it online, but if you can't find it let me know and next time I am there I can pick up some more for you.


----------



## Tweevil

clairemolly said:


> I'm not sure the name of it, but it's from Joann and it is on the wall with the quiliter's cotton (calico?).  I've been able to consistently get it for a few years now.  I am not sure if they sell it online, but if you can't find it let me know and next time I am there I can pick up some more for you.



That is so awesome of you!
I will check it out and if I can't I will PM you 
Thank you so much!


----------



## mommy2mrb

I have two very special outfits to share.....

DMGeurts made these for Megan's AG dolls....Minnie mouse was Megan's first disney love and Goofy who was my DH Jim's favorite, in his memory
















D - thank you again for making such special outfits for Megan...its really means alot to me (D- gave me permission to post the photos)

when Megan opened them she said "Mama, they are so much better than AG clothes you get in the store!"  I totally agree 

D, you made my girl very happy!!!


----------



## fairygoodmother

Just posted this on FB, now I need to ask your here...

I'm making two of these.  On the 2nd one the bodice and bottom pieces are opposite of this one.  I want to put bias tape around the bottom of both - but what color? 
I have on hand pink, orange, mint green, purple, lavender, red, and lt. blue.  There is black piping separating the bodice and "Perry".
Opinions, please?


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

fairygoodmother said:


> Just posted this on FB, now I need to ask your here...
> 
> I'm making two of these.  On the 2nd one the bodice and bottom pieces are opposite of this one.  I want to put bias tape around the bottom of both - but what color?
> I have on hand pink, orange, mint green, purple, lavender, red, and lt. blue.  There is black piping separating the bodice and "Perry".
> Opinions, please?



I'd go with orange  Great job on that btw!!


----------



## teresajoy

VBAndrea said:


> Just have to quote this one as it's one of my all time favorites!  The fabric is TDF.  I'd be too scared to sew on something like that.



Thanks, you just made my night! 


So much cute  stuff posted this week! TTTQ (Too tired to quote) though! 

Darla, you amaze me!


----------



## Ericandjenng

Just a quick drop in to post the Tie-dye Mickey's I did for Kade's Big Give since they got their package on Thursday.





All 8 shirts





In better light





All packed up


----------



## DMGeurts

mommy2mrb said:


> I have two very special outfits to share.....
> 
> DMGeurts made these for Megan's AG dolls....Minnie mouse was Megan's first disney love and Goofy who was my DH Jim's favorite, in his memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D - thank you again for making such special outfits for Megan...its really means alot to me (D- gave me permission to post the photos)
> 
> when Megan opened them she said "Mama, they are so much better than AG clothes you get in the store!"  I totally agree
> 
> D, you made my girl very happy!!!



Thank you for such a wonderful compliment Lisa!  You truly did bring a tear to my eye, and I am so happy you let me share in the opening of her package.    Even my girls took a peek - and they were delighted to see the look on Megan's face too.  We hope your Disney trip in a few weeks is magical and fun!  



Fruto76 said:


> WOW! Everyones creations are so great! You are all so inspiring!
> 
> Minnie skirt for DD9



These turned out so cute... I love the skirt!  I am so partial to those red dots!  



ellenbenny said:


> I used the Simplicity 9902 as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I stalked facebook and etsy for a very long time to find one for a good price, I wasn't willing to pay $50 for it.  I eventually ended up finding what I wanted, but it took quite a while.



WOW!!  Wonderful job!  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Okay, so totally off topic...but if you happen to live in CT or a neighboring state and you are looking to adopt...our new foster puppy Buffy is looking for a home.



Awwww... I wish I lived closer.  I have such a soft spot for dogs.  I hope you are able to find a good home for him/her.



tricia said:


> Needed some spring colors in my life last night, so I whipped up these little 6mos size summer dresses.



Oooh - I love these~!  Where did you find that daisy fabric???  I just love it!  



aboveH20 said:


>



I love the saying on this!  Great job!



PurpleEars said:


> A tink patchwork twirl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Woody and Buzz bowling shirt:



Amazing job~!  I love the fabric placement on the bowling shirt.  



Loodlow said:


> Yay finished another simply sweet! They are getting easier. Thanks again for the inspiration.



I really like your fabric choices for this outfit...  they are simple yet so charming!  



heatherskiba said:


> Mainly posting because I'm up waiting for DH to get up from his nap to start the drive to WDW!!  We are leaving at midnight and driving through (about 9-10 hours from New Orleans) with the hope that DD7 and DS10 months sleep most of the way.
> 
> Here's hoping for nice weather!



I hope you have a great trip!



fairygoodmother said:


> Just posted this on FB, now I need to ask your here...
> 
> I'm making two of these.  On the 2nd one the bodice and bottom pieces are opposite of this one.  I want to put bias tape around the bottom of both - but what color?
> I have on hand pink, orange, mint green, purple, lavender, red, and lt. blue.  There is black piping separating the bodice and "Perry".
> Opinions, please?



I think I'd do orange.  I love how it's turning out!



Ericandjenng said:


> Just a quick drop in to post the Tie-dye Mickey's I did for Kade's Big Give since they got their package on Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All 8 shirts



Great job on these!!

D~


----------



## ceemys

I miss my sewing!  Just no time for it right now.  I am living vicariously through everyone here.  I really need to make at least ONE dress for Sophia before we leave!  I have the material...now to just get in front of the machine!

Everyones creations are just wonderful!!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

So...I am killing time by looking at the Michael Miller fabric on sale...when I found the PERFECT fabric for my daughter's new window treatments...Fairy Frost.  I was just looking...right?


One hundred and Fifty dollars later...I am finished shopping...er, I mean looking!  (guess i just added another project to my list!


Nini


----------



## Loodlow

Ericandjenng said:


> Just a quick drop in to post the Tie-dye Mickey's I did for Kade's Big Give since they got their package on Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All 8 shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In better light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All packed up



Thats awesome! As one who has done tie dyes, I KNOW how much trouble they are! In fact, I have to get 21 done for a local wish family (that I get to go with as their nurse!)


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I feel like I am never going to catch up.  I am still on page 28 but I don't like skipping around because I don't like missing ANYTHING! 

But, I need some help....
I downloaded the free stitch era software so I can start putting names on things, but I am having a hard time figuring it out.  I thought words would be simple.  When I pick out a font and type out the name, it is just an outline of the font instead of each letter being filled in like a satin stitch. (hopefully I am making sense).  Can anyone help me out and tell me how to do this?  I am trying to get a shirt done for a birthday party tomorrow.  Her name is Addison.  Also, how do I get the Disney font in the program to use?

thanks so much!  Now back to page 28 to keep reading.....


----------



## labruto4

My first time making the Audrey skirt.  My daughter picked this skirt for Dr. Seuss Day.


----------



## T-rox

tricia said:


> just wanted to share what I found today.  Grinch who stole Christmas fabric set to be release in May  http://www.christmascloth.com/Grinch-Christmas-Fabric-Robert-Kaufman-Fabrics.asp?Store_Id=499&T=1



thank you thank you thank you


----------



## tricia

PurpleEars said:


> Wow! And you whipped them up in one evening?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tink patchwork twirl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Woody and Buzz bowling shirt:



Very cute twirl, and love the bowling shirt.  Great placement of the fabric.



mommy2mrb said:


> I have two very special outfits to share.....
> 
> DMGeurts made these for Megan's AG dolls....Minnie mouse was Megan's first disney love and Goofy who was my DH Jim's favorite, in his memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D - thank you again for making such special outfits for Megan...its really means alot to me (D- gave me permission to post the photos)
> 
> when Megan opened them she said "Mama, they are so much better than AG clothes you get in the store!"  I totally agree
> 
> D, you made my girl very happy!!!



Those are awesome.  she looks really pleased with them.



Ericandjenng said:


> Just a quick drop in to post the Tie-dye Mickey's I did for Kade's Big Give since they got their package on Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All 8 shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In better light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All packed up



Thats an awful lot of tie dye.  Very generous of you and great job.


----------



## Fruto76

Tweevil said:


> LOVE all of the new outfits but I have a question.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is that black swirly fabric called and where do you get it?  I keep seeing it on outfits and I can't seem to find it.
> 
> Great job everyone!  I love seeing the outfits.  I will sew again one day - not today - but soon!



I'm not sure the name, I bought it at JoAnn's. I checked my receipt and it says Black Scroll. It was on the wall with the Cottons and Calico prints in the black section. Unfortunately my store had just under a yard left so thats all I could get (but it made it a remnant so it was 50% off )  . 



PurpleEars said:


> All of them look great! The bowling shirt instructions are great - I actually modified mine the first time I made it (so the shirt and the placket were cut together) and the shirts turned out great. I have since made them a number of times (some following the instructions and some with my own mods) - they all turned out as planned.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! And you whipped them up in one evening?
> 
> 
> 
> I like the hat!
> 
> I have a couple of sewing projects to share from a recent Big Give, as the family has received them:
> 
> A tink patchwork twirl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Woody and Buzz bowling shirt:



 I love how these came out, seeing the bowling shirt again makes me sure I want to do one....Thanks for the info on them, I am going to try one this weekend. 



Loodlow said:


> Yay finished another simply sweet! They are getting easier. Thanks again for the inspiration.


This is adorable. I haven't checked out this pattern. IS it available in bigger girls sizes? my DD is 9 and I think she would love a top in this style. 



heatherskiba said:


> Mainly posting because I'm up waiting for DH to get up from his nap to start the drive to WDW!!  We are leaving at midnight and driving through (about 9-10 hours from New Orleans) with the hope that DD7 and DS10 months sleep most of the way.
> 
> Here's hoping for nice weather!


 The weather is wonderful here (tampa area) today. It's in the 80's, sunny and breezy and I think its supposed be like this all week! Have a great trip!!!!



mommy2mrb said:


> I have two very special outfits to share.....
> 
> DMGeurts made these for Megan's AG dolls....Minnie mouse was Megan's first disney love and Goofy who was my DH Jim's favorite, in his memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D - thank you again for making such special outfits for Megan...its really means alot to me (D- gave me permission to post the photos)
> 
> when Megan opened them she said "Mama, they are so much better than AG clothes you get in the store!"  I totally agree
> 
> D, you made my girl very happy!!!


 Beautiful job! Those are great! 



fairygoodmother said:


> Just posted this on FB, now I need to ask your here...
> 
> I'm making two of these.  On the 2nd one the bodice and bottom pieces are opposite of this one.  I want to put bias tape around the bottom of both - but what color?
> I have on hand pink, orange, mint green, purple, lavender, red, and lt. blue.  There is black piping separating the bodice and "Perry".
> Opinions, please?





MyDisneyTrio said:


> I'd go with orange  Great job on that btw!!


  I agree, Orange is what came to my mind first. It's adorable! 



labruto4 said:


> My first time making the Audrey skirt.  My daughter picked this skirt for Dr. Seuss Day.


 So, so cute! 


Somewhere in the multi quote I lost the tie dye shirts, but they look great !! I bet the family will love them!


----------



## tricia

DMGeurts said:


> Oooh - I love these~!  Where did you find that daisy fabric???  I just love it!
> 
> 
> D~



Thank you.  It is Remix by Robert Kaufman http://www.robertkaufman.com/fabrics/remix/aak-10393-2/?fabrics&quilting_collections

I actually won a few fat quarters of it on a blog giveaway.



labruto4 said:


> My first time making the Audrey skirt.  My daughter picked this skirt for Dr. Seuss Day.



Love it! 



T-rox said:


> thank you thank you thank you



No problem, I love to feed other's fabric addictions as well as my own.


----------



## T-rox

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I feel like I am never going to catch up.  I am still on page 28 but I don't like skipping around because I don't like missing ANYTHING!
> 
> But, I need some help....
> I downloaded the free stitch era software so I can start putting names on things, but I am having a hard time figuring it out.  I thought words would be simple.  When I pick out a font and type out the name, it is just an outline of the font instead of each letter being filled in like a satin stitch. (hopefully I am making sense).  Can anyone help me out and tell me how to do this?  I am trying to get a shirt done for a birthday party tomorrow.  Her name is Addison.  Also, how do I get the Disney font in the program to use?
> 
> thanks so much!  Now back to page 28 to keep reading.....



can u send me the link for the free stitch era software.  people speak of it and i have searched for it but have not found it . a link would be most helpful . tia


----------



## cogero

labruto4 said:


> My first time making the Audrey skirt.  My daughter picked this skirt for Dr. Seuss Day.



This is precious. I need to work up the courage for ruffles.

I am getting behind on a few things and really need to finish the Easy Fit Pants I cut out for DS ages ago since he is having a pajama day at school next week.

I am also finally going to start my first bowling shirt for DS as soon as I wash the fabric.

There has been so much great stuff posted the past 2 days.


----------



## teresajoy

fairygoodmother said:


> Just posted this on FB, now I need to ask your here...
> 
> I'm making two of these.  On the 2nd one the bodice and bottom pieces are opposite of this one.  I want to put bias tape around the bottom of both - but what color?
> I have on hand pink, orange, mint green, purple, lavender, red, and lt. blue.  There is black piping separating the bodice and "Perry".
> Opinions, please?



I am not feeling the orange myself, but my first thoughts  aren't on your list. I think the teal or black would look nice. It's looking really cute, I'm sure whichever you choose will look adorable! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I feel like I am never going to catch up.  I am still on page 28 but I don't like skipping around because I don't like missing ANYTHING!
> 
> But, I need some help....
> I downloaded the free stitch era software so I can start putting names on things, but I am having a hard time figuring it out.  I thought words would be simple.  When I pick out a font and type out the name, it is just an outline of the font instead of each letter being filled in like a satin stitch. (hopefully I am making sense).  Can anyone help me out and tell me how to do this?  I am trying to get a shirt done for a birthday party tomorrow.  Her name is Addison.  Also, how do I get the Disney font in the program to use?
> 
> thanks so much!  Now back to page 28 to keep reading.....



I've done it, but without opening up my program, I can never remember exactly how! If I get a chance later, I'll open up the program and figure it out for you!



labruto4 said:


> My first time making the Audrey skirt.  My daughter picked this skirt for Dr. Seuss Day.



This is an adorable skirt! 



T-rox said:


> can u send me the link for the free stitch era software.  people speak of it and i have searched for it but have not found it . a link would be most helpful . tia



The link is in the bookmarks, but here you go:

http://colmanandcompany.com/static_store/SIERRA-SEU.html


----------



## T-rox

thank u tj, i have looked for this various places, repeatedly. i had given up. could not see the forrest for the trees i suppose. thank u very much!


----------



## Granna4679

Fruto76 said:


> WOW! Everyones creations are so great! You are all so inspiring!
> 
> Here is what I have been working on the last couple days
> Tink Sundress for DD9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie skirt for DD9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I made a matching Minnie for my DN2 who will be coming with us in May.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking to match the skirts I'll embellish some tanks with rosettes or maybe even do an applique, but I'm not so good at that. Depends on how daring I feel, I guess. I still haven't decided if I'm going to do an Ariel top or skirt, yet. It was originally meant for a top, but DD just loves the Minnie skirt, so I might be going that route, plus it was super easy and pretty quick.
> 
> I have to come up with something for DS7. I like the bowling shirts, so maybe that will work. I didn't think he would want anything besides the tie dye shirts but after DD was trying on her stuff, he says "What are you making me?"  SO looks like I'm off for some boy fabric. How difficult is the bowling shirt pattern to follow???



Sooooo cute!  I love the Tink color combination, and I especially love that Tink fabric.  I don't think I have seen that particular one.
Minnie dots are my fave.....I could make those all day long.  You did a great job.



ellenbenny said:


> Very cute!!
> 
> I used the Simplicity 9902 as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I stalked facebook and etsy for a very long time to find one for a good price, I wasn't willing to pay $50 for it.  I eventually ended up finding what I wanted, but it took quite a while.



Ahhh....she is precious!  $50 for a pattern...OUCH!  I couldn't do it either.



tricia said:


> Needed some spring colors in my life last night, so I whipped up these little 6mos size summer dresses.



How sweet....I love making the little bitty clothes.  These are adorable.



aboveH20 said:


> Okay, *Nini*, by special request, this is just for you.  Despite two sons and a husband, I couldn't find a cap to practice on yesterday (we've moved twice in the last five years, so I guess we did a good job of cleaning out).  Anywho, today I went to AC Moore and bought a cheapo painter's cap for $1 cuz I figured you gave me the incentive to use the cap hoop I've had forever.
> 
> I used my old machine, because I'm still not totally familair with Miss 770, but look what I made! When I brought it upstaris I saw that I missed a few jump stitches, but it was so easy to make.  I might be hooked.  Of course now I'll need to try real caps, not just painter's caps, and I'll have to try my new machine as well, but I'm psyched.



Haha!  Love the saying!



jeniamt said:


> I'm lurking from my iphone and I hate posting from it but I had to when I saw this!  The ladies at the sewing store insisted my machine couldn't do hats b/c Viking doesn't make a hoop.  But I found one of ebay for my machine (not made by Viking of course).  So I'm wondering who made your hoop?  If I can do caps, DH will be so psyched and will totally justify the cost of the machine.  He really wants me to make our brother-in-law a hat that says, "I survived Spaceship Earth."  Its a long standing inside joke mostly based on the fact that when Epcot first opened he thought it was a thrill ride.  Psyched to ride it, he got on it and was sorely disappointed.  He is still not over it and tells everyone the story.  Even my DD4 will tell you about it when she sees the big silver ball!  Maybe it doesn't sound so funny now that I'm typing it.  But trust me, its hilarious to us every trip to DW and we laugh and laugh!



Just had to chime in.  I loved the story.  My DD30 is still afraid of Splash Mountain.  We used to go to Astroworld/Six Flags when she was a kid and she hated the log ride....would cry when we made her go on it even as a teenage.  When we went to DW year before last we gave her such a hard time.  She would ride anything else...no matter how scarey...but was still afraid of Splash Mtn.  



PurpleEars said:


> A cute nightgown!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple of sewing projects to share from a recent Big Give, as the family has received them:
> 
> A tink patchwork twirl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Woody and Buzz bowling shirt:



Those are really cute.  That was so sweet of you to make these for them.



Loodlow said:


> Yay finished another simply sweet! They are getting easier. Thanks again for the inspiration.



I love this!



heatherskiba said:


> Mainly posting because I'm up waiting for DH to get up from his nap to start the drive to WDW!!  We are leaving at midnight and driving through (about 9-10 hours from New Orleans) with the hope that DD7 and DS10 months sleep most of the way.
> 
> Here's hoping for nice weather!



Have a great trip!



mommy2mrb said:


> I have two very special outfits to share.....
> 
> DMGeurts made these for Megan's AG dolls....Minnie mouse was Megan's first disney love and Goofy who was my DH Jim's favorite, in his memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D - thank you again for making such special outfits for Megan...its really means alot to me (D- gave me permission to post the photos)
> 
> when Megan opened them she said "Mama, they are so much better than AG clothes you get in the store!"  I totally agree
> 
> D, you made my girl very happy!!!



What an incredibley sweet thing for you to do!  I know Megan must be super thrilled with these!  



fairygoodmother said:


> Just posted this on FB, now I need to ask your here...
> 
> I'm making two of these.  On the 2nd one the bodice and bottom pieces are opposite of this one.  I want to put bias tape around the bottom of both - but what color?
> I have on hand pink, orange, mint green, purple, lavender, red, and lt. blue.  There is black piping separating the bodice and "Perry".
> Opinions, please?



I would say black or teal if you can get it.



labruto4 said:


> My first time making the Audrey skirt.  My daughter picked this skirt for Dr. Seuss Day.



That is so cute!  I love that pattern...it is one of my favorites.  I haven't seen any fabric that didn't look good on it.


----------



## aboveH20

NiniMorris said:


> COOL!!!!
> 
> If I remember right, you have a hoop that is priced somewhere between the two I found online....(25 and 175).  Do you think the hoop you have will work on the 770?  I may have to take the plunge and get one...I only had a request for 6 hats...and it isn't something I really want to do, but the 6 hats is a small part of a much larger order...
> 
> Thank you so much...I feel kinda guilty 'forcing' you to do that...even if you did find a new obsession (like we don't have enough!!)
> 
> Do you remember the brand of hoop you have?  And...you used my favorite word...easy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



The hoop I have is called Hoop it All, and I checked, it doesn't fit 770.   My older machine is a Baby Lock and I thought they were "related" to Brother, so I hoped it was interchangeable, but it isn't.  I have to repeat, reading the directions for Hoop It All took longer than actually stitching it.  It is easy, and not hard to set up.



jeniamt said:


> I'm lurking from my iphone and I hate posting from it but I had to when I saw this!  The ladies at the sewing store insisted my machine couldn't do hats b/c Viking doesn't make a hoop.  But I found one of ebay for my machine (not made by Viking of course).  So I'm wondering who made your hoop?  If I can do caps, DH will be so psyched and will totally justify the cost of the machine.  He really wants me to make our brother-in-law a hat that says, "I survived Spaceship Earth."  Its a long standing inside joke mostly based on the fact that when Epcot first opened he thought it was a thrill ride.  Psyched to ride it, he got on it and was sorely disappointed.  He is still not over it and tells everyone the story.  Even my DD4 will tell you about it when she sees the big silver ball!  Maybe it doesn't sound so funny now that I'm typing it.  But trust me, its hilarious to us every trip to DW and we laugh and laugh!



I was trying to think of something clever to put on my test cap.  I like "I survived Spaceshp Earth".  Keep looking for some photos below.



PurpleEars said:


> I like the hat!



Thanks.  I'm already trying to figure out what to do on the next one.



DMGeurts said:


> I love the saying on this!  Great job!



Thanks.  And because you shared photos of your daughters' walls, I'll share my wall in the basement.


Here's Hoop It All







I "re-enacted" how it fits on the machine.  Obviously you have to rotate 90°







Mismatch on Miss 770







One wall of my sewing "room" in the basement


----------



## cburkedavis

labruto4 said:


> My first time making the Audrey skirt.  My daughter picked this skirt for Dr. Seuss Day.



This is soooo cute!  I love the skirt, I'm scared to try ruffles.

So much cute Dr. Seuss stuff this week!  

Colleen


----------



## NiniMorris

Thank you ....I found th Hoop It All for the 770 for only $120.  Now I have to convince myself that is is a good business purchase....I just bought a new set of hoops for my machine from EBAY...I'm not sure I can justify another large purchase...until more money comes in.  We'll see!

nini


----------



## jas0202

Does anyone know of any *free* tutorials for stitch era?  I have the free program...and I can't even begin to know where to start.  Maybe I should just give up and buy from Heather.


----------



## tmh0206

jas0202 said:


> Does anyone know of any *free* tutorials for stitch era?  I have the free program...and I can't even begin to know where to start.  Maybe I should just give up and buy from Heather.



I would love to know the answer to this also...the manual is soooo confusing to me!  maybe I should try sleeping with it under my pillow and then I would learn thru osmosis!


----------



## teresajoy

T-rox said:


> thank u tj, i have looked for this various places, repeatedly. i had given up. could not see the forrest for the trees i suppose. thank u very much!


No problem! I often do the same thing when looking for something. 


jeniamt said:


> I'm lurking from my iphone and I hate posting from it but I had to when I saw this!  The ladies at the sewing store insisted my machine couldn't do hats b/c Viking doesn't make a hoop.  But I found one of ebay for my machine (not made by Viking of course).  So I'm wondering who made your hoop?  If I can do caps, DH will be so psyched and will totally justify the cost of the machine.  He really wants me to make our brother-in-law a hat that says, "I survived Spaceship Earth."  Its a long standing inside joke mostly based on the fact that when Epcot first opened he thought it was a thrill ride.  Psyched to ride it, he got on it and was sorely disappointed.  He is still not over it and tells everyone the story.  Even my DD4 will tell you about it when she sees the big silver ball!  Maybe it doesn't sound so funny now that I'm typing it.  But trust me, its hilarious to us every trip to DW and we laugh and laugh!


That is really funny! 


aboveH20 said:


> One wall of my sewing "room" in the basement


That looks really neat! 




jas0202 said:


> Does anyone know of any *free* tutorials for stitch era?  I have the free program...and I can't even begin to know where to start.  Maybe I should just give up and buy from Heather.



Honestly, when I tried to do it myself, I realized Heather didn't charge nearly enough!  

There is a Yahoo group for Stitch Era, and they are pretty good about answering questions. I've seen tutorials you have to pay for too.


----------



## aboveH20

NiniMorris said:


> Thank you ....I found th Hoop It All for the 770 for only $120.  Now I have to convince myself that is is a good business purchase....I just bought a new set of hoops for my machine from EBAY...I'm not sure I can justify another large purchase...until more money comes in.  We'll see!
> 
> nini



YIPES!  I can't imagine what would make it cost so much.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

teresajoy said:


> I've done it, but without opening up my program, I can never remember exactly how! If I get a chance later, I'll open up the program and figure it out for you!
> 
> l]


Thanks teresa!



T-rox said:


> can u send me the link for the free stitch era software.  people speak of it and i have searched for it but have not found it . a link would be most helpful . tia



I found it under Teresa's bookmarks which are located on the first page of this thread.  It was the only way I could find it.



jas0202 said:


> Does anyone know of any *free* tutorials for stitch era?  I have the free program...and I can't even begin to know where to start.  Maybe I should just give up and buy from Heather.



I have no intention of trying to digitize things besides typing out names.  It looks way too complicated and Heather's are worth every penny!  Good luck though!


----------



## SallyfromDE

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I feel like I am never going to catch up.  I am still on page 28 but I don't like skipping around because I don't like missing ANYTHING!
> 
> But, I need some help....
> I downloaded the free stitch era software so I can start putting names on things, but I am having a hard time figuring it out.  I thought words would be simple.  When I pick out a font and type out the name, it is just an outline of the font instead of each letter being filled in like a satin stitch. (hopefully I am making sense).  Can anyone help me out and tell me how to do this?  I am trying to get a shirt done for a birthday party tomorrow.  Her name is Addison.  Also, how do I get the Disney font in the program to use?
> 
> thanks so much!  Now back to page 28 to keep reading.....



Your doing better the I am. I downloaded it a few months ago and I just open it up, it scares me, and I close it. 



jas0202 said:


> Does anyone know of any *free* tutorials for stitch era?  I have the free program...and I can't even begin to know where to start.  Maybe I should just give up and buy from Heather.



YouTube


----------



## SallyfromDE

aboveH20 said:


> YIPES!  I can't imagine what would make it cost so much.



I had a hat hoop for my brother 180. It was a small oval hoop from Brother. I gave my machine to a friend so I don't have the hoop here to look at, so I'm thinking it was about 3X4? I'm sure it wouldn't have fit my 780, as thier other hoops didn't. I do remember that it was about $50 from the sewing store.


----------



## jessica52877

Aww, I was in the photobucket account and saw this. Where did little Dallas go?


----------



## DMGeurts

So, I've been busy and barely keeping up here.  I know that some of you wanted to see my princess outfits when I finished them.  

The first one is Snow White.  I loved designing this one, but it turned out a little more plain than I would have liked.  Then I got to looking at Snow White's dress - and it is a little plain... 






The next one is Princess Tiana...  This one was so much fun to do!  I love how every little bit of it turned out.





I took the picture of the frog sitting in Tiana's hand, stretching out his neck and waiting for her kiss... I hand drew it on the fabric, and then I hand embroidered it.  Not as fancy as some of your machines can do it - but I was very happy with how it turned out.  





And I recreated Tiana's flower as a hair clip... it really gave this outfit a little extra!  





I have Rapunzel's outfit almost finished... I just have some embroidery work to do on that one.  So, that's what I've been designing lately.  
D~


----------



## miprender

Fruto76 said:


> Here is what I have been working on the last couple days
> Tink Sundress for DD9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie skirt for DD9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I made a matching Minnie for my DN2 who will be coming with us in May.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to come up with something for DS7. I like the bowling shirts, so maybe that will work. I didn't think he would want anything besides the tie dye shirts but after DD was trying on her stuff, he says "What are you making me?"  SO looks like I'm off for some boy fabric. How difficult is the bowling shirt pattern to follow???



Great job. And I love your DS7 wants something too. 



ellenbenny said:


> I used the Simplicity 9902 as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I stalked facebook and etsy for a very long time to find one for a good price, I wasn't willing to pay $50 for it.  I eventually ended up finding what I wanted, but it took quite a while.



Ellen... that came out so cute



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Okay, so totally off topic...but if you happen to live in CT or a neighboring state and you are looking to adopt...our new foster puppy Buffy is looking for a home.


Awe... he is so cute. How old is the puppy?



tricia said:


> Needed some spring colors in my life last night, so I whipped up these little 6mos size summer dresses.



Love these. What pattern did you use?



Dustykins said:


> There are a couple tutorials out there for Belle costumes:
> 
> here's one:  http://creatingbycami.blogspot.com/2010/10/belle-dress-tutorial.html (using a plain dress pattern as a base)
> 
> and this one isn't super authentic - but it's made of knit so it'd be really comfy!
> 
> http://crafterhours.blogspot.com/2010/08/belle-dress-tutorial.html



Thanks. I will have to check these out.



aboveH20 said:


> [



Wow... DH would love if I could do that on baseball hats.



PurpleEars said:


> IA tink patchwork twirl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Woody and Buzz bowling shirt:



Those came out super. 



Loodlow said:


> Yay finished another simply sweet! They are getting easier. Thanks again for the inspiration.



Love it!



heatherskiba said:


> Mainly posting because I'm up waiting for DH to get up from his nap to start the drive to WDW!!  We are leaving at midnight and driving through (about 9-10 hours from New Orleans) with the hope that DD7 and DS10 months sleep most of the way.
> 
> Here's hoping for nice weather!



 Have a safe trip.



mommy2mrb said:


> I have two very special outfits to share.....
> 
> DMGeurts made these for Megan's AG dolls....Minnie mouse was Megan's first disney love and Goofy who was my DH Jim's favorite, in his memory



That was so sweet of DMGeurts. I love how happy your DD looks. 



fairygoodmother said:


>



Great job on Perry.



Ericandjenng said:


> All 8 shirts


Great Job.



labruto4 said:


> My first time making the Audrey skirt.  My daughter picked this skirt for Dr. Seuss Day.



Love all the Dr.Suess stuff lately. This skirt is on my next project list.


----------



## miprender

DMGeurts said:


> So, I've been busy and barely keeping up here.  I know that some of you wanted to see my princess outfits when I finished them.
> 
> The first one is Snow White.  I loved designing this one, but it turned out a little more plain than I would have liked.  Then I got to looking at Snow White's dress - and it is a little plain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next one is Princess Tiana...  This one was so much fun to do!  I love how every little bit of it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have Rapunzel's outfit almost finished... I just have some embroidery work to do on that one.  So, that's what I've been designing lately.
> D~



Wow... those came out really nice. Everytime DD sees your creations she wants to know why I haven't made her anything for her dolls.  

PS: I love how you embroidered an apple on Snow White.


----------



## cogero

DMGeurts said:


> So, I've been busy and barely keeping up here.  I know that some of you wanted to see my princess outfits when I finished them.
> 
> The first one is Snow White.  I loved designing this one, but it turned out a little more plain than I would have liked.  Then I got to looking at Snow White's dress - and it is a little plain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next one is Princess Tiana...  This one was so much fun to do!  I love how every little bit of it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took the picture of the frog sitting in Tiana's hand, stretching out his neck and waiting for her kiss... I hand drew it on the fabric, and then I hand embroidered it.  Not as fancy as some of your machines can do it - but I was very happy with how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I recreated Tiana's flower as a hair clip... it really gave this outfit a little extra!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have Rapunzel's outfit almost finished... I just have some embroidery work to do on that one.  So, that's what I've been designing lately.
> D~



These are just fabulous.

Well I have us all packed for our first dance competition tomorrow. I am going to be going to bed early as I am exhausted today. Also it will be an early morning and I need to get hair and make up done before we leave the house.

I did buy some fabric at a local sewing shop today. They had a small but decent selection.


----------



## revrob

WOW! I've not posted here in AGES!  It seems that my sewing time is very limited, and I've started quilting more, so that cuts into my clothing creation time as well.  I also had 3 surgeries in 4 months and I've been doing OT for the past two months, and, well, there's just not been much time.

I DID just recently make something that makes my DD very happy!  Her first father/daughter dance is tonight.  This dress came in perfectly!  It's a test for a new Sis Boom pattern that is in the works (called the Marissa).






SO, I thought I'd share!

Hope to have something new to share soon - we have a trip planned for the end of the summer, and I've been working on lots of fun things that will work for both my quilting projects as well as our upcoming trip!


----------



## mommy2mrb

DMGeurts said:


> So, I've been busy and barely keeping up here.  I know that some of you wanted to see my princess outfits when I finished them.
> 
> The first one is Snow White.  I loved designing this one, but it turned out a little more plain than I would have liked.  Then I got to looking at Snow White's dress - and it is a little plain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next one is Princess Tiana...  This one was so much fun to do!  I love how every little bit of it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took the picture of the frog sitting in Tiana's hand, stretching out his neck and waiting for her kiss... I hand drew it on the fabric, and then I hand embroidered it.  Not as fancy as some of your machines can do it - but I was very happy with how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I recreated Tiana's flower as a hair clip... it really gave this outfit a little extra!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have Rapunzel's outfit almost finished... I just have some embroidery work to do on that one.  So, that's what I've been designing lately.
> D~



D those are so cute!  I don't think Snow White is too casual, you do such beautiful work on these tiny little outfits


----------



## Loodlow

DMGeurts said:


> So, I've been busy and barely keeping up here.  I know that some of you wanted to see my princess outfits when I finished them.
> 
> The first one is Snow White.  I loved designing this one, but it turned out a little more plain than I would have liked.  Then I got to looking at Snow White's dress - and it is a little plain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next one is Princess Tiana...  This one was so much fun to do!  I love how every little bit of it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took the picture of the frog sitting in Tiana's hand, stretching out his neck and waiting for her kiss... I hand drew it on the fabric, and then I hand embroidered it.  Not as fancy as some of your machines can do it - but I was very happy with how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I recreated Tiana's flower as a hair clip... it really gave this outfit a little extra!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have Rapunzel's outfit almost finished... I just have some embroidery work to do on that one.  So, that's what I've been designing lately.
> D~



Those are fabulous! And adorable! I love them.



revrob said:


> WOW! I've not posted here in AGES!  It seems that my sewing time is very limited, and I've started quilting more, so that cuts into my clothing creation time as well.  I also had 3 surgeries in 4 months and I've been doing OT for the past two months, and, well, there's just not been much time.
> 
> I DID just recently make something that makes my DD very happy!  Her first father/daughter dance is tonight.  This dress came in perfectly!  It's a test for a new Sis Boom pattern that is in the works (called the Marissa).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO, I thought I'd share!
> 
> Hope to have something new to share soon - we have a trip planned for the end of the summer, and I've been working on lots of fun things that will work for both my quilting projects as well as our upcoming trip!



I cannot wait for that pattern! How long you think?


----------



## jas0202

Loodlow said:


> I cannot wait for that pattern! How long you think?



Agreed...its adorable!  (the pattern, the dress, and the model!)  Can't wait for it to become available!


----------



## revrob

Loodlow said:


> I cannot wait for that pattern! How long you think?



Carla hasn't given a firm date.  I know this and the adult version are still in testing.  Usually, she's pretty good at getting them finalized and available within a few weeks.  That's my best guess right now - sorry I can't be of more help!


----------



## PurpleEars

Loodlow said:


> Yay finished another simply sweet! They are getting easier. Thanks again for the inspiration.


 
Beautiful!



mommy2mrb said:


> I have two very special outfits to share.....
> 
> DMGeurts made these for Megan's AG dolls....Minnie mouse was Megan's first disney love and Goofy who was my DH Jim's favorite, in his memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D - thank you again for making such special outfits for Megan...its really means alot to me (D- gave me permission to post the photos)
> 
> when Megan opened them she said "Mama, they are so much better than AG clothes you get in the store!" I totally agree
> 
> D, you made my girl very happy!!!


 
Wow. These are amazing! I think it is wonderful this group has brought everyone closer together!



fairygoodmother said:


> Just posted this on FB, now I need to ask your here...
> 
> I'm making two of these. On the 2nd one the bodice and bottom pieces are opposite of this one. I want to put bias tape around the bottom of both - but what color?
> I have on hand pink, orange, mint green, purple, lavender, red, and lt. blue. There is black piping separating the bodice and "Perry".
> Opinions, please?


 
I think black (not on your list) may work best to go with the black piping?



Ericandjenng said:


> Just a quick drop in to post the Tie-dye Mickey's I did for Kade's Big Give since they got their package on Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All 8 shirts


 
They are amazing! Thanks so much for doing this for the family. I am sure they will appreciate them very much!



labruto4 said:


> My first time making the Audrey skirt. My daughter picked this skirt for Dr. Seuss Day.


 
Beautiful outfit and model!



DMGeurts said:


> So, I've been busy and barely keeping up here. I know that some of you wanted to see my princess outfits when I finished them.
> 
> The first one is Snow White. I loved designing this one, but it turned out a little more plain than I would have liked. Then I got to looking at Snow White's dress - and it is a little plain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next one is Princess Tiana... This one was so much fun to do! I love how every little bit of it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took the picture of the frog sitting in Tiana's hand, stretching out his neck and waiting for her kiss... I hand drew it on the fabric, and then I hand embroidered it. Not as fancy as some of your machines can do it - but I was very happy with how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I recreated Tiana's flower as a hair clip... it really gave this outfit a little extra!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have Rapunzel's outfit almost finished... I just have some embroidery work to do on that one. So, that's what I've been designing lately.
> D~


 
Amazing like usual. I like how you added the embroidery to both outfits to match with the story.



revrob said:


> WOW! I've not posted here in AGES! It seems that my sewing time is very limited, and I've started quilting more, so that cuts into my clothing creation time as well. I also had 3 surgeries in 4 months and I've been doing OT for the past two months, and, well, there's just not been much time.
> 
> I DID just recently make something that makes my DD very happy! Her first father/daughter dance is tonight. This dress came in perfectly! It's a test for a new Sis Boom pattern that is in the works (called the Marissa).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO, I thought I'd share!
> 
> Hope to have something new to share soon - we have a trip planned for the end of the summer, and I've been working on lots of fun things that will work for both my quilting projects as well as our upcoming trip!


 
I am sorry to hear about the number of surgeries you had lately. I hope you have recovered from them quickly. This dress looks amazing. It looks like I have to budget for yet another Carla C pattern in the near future!



DMGeurts said:


> Amazing job~! I love the fabric placement on the bowling shirt.
> D~


 


tricia said:


> Very cute twirl, and love the bowling shirt. Great placement of the fabric.


 


Fruto76 said:


> I love how these came out, seeing the bowling shirt again makes me sure I want to do one....Thanks for the info on them, I am going to try one this weekend.


 


Granna4679 said:


> Those are really cute. That was so sweet of you to make these for them.


 


miprender said:


> Those came out super.


 
Thanks for the kind words on the outfits. I had to be a little bit wasteful in the placement of pattern pieces for the Buzz/Woody bowling shirt, but I figured I can't reasonable cut parts of them off!

*Ok, I have a question * (related to my park bag comment earlier )
For those of you who have been to Disneyland, where would you recommend eating off site? DH is going to a conference in LA in April (I am sure you know where this is going...) and I will be joining him after this conference to go to Disneyland! We want to know if there are good places to eat near the parks that don't cost a fortune. We won't have a car but both of us are in pretty good shape so walking is not a problem. Any suggestions will be appreciated!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

I'll get a picture of her wearing it tomorrow if I can. This is the size 1 (instead of the size 2)
bah! I can't get facebook to show up- I really dislike their new photo display


----------



## fairygoodmother

PurpleEars said:


> *Ok, I have a question * (related to my park bag comment earlier )
> For those of you who have been to Disneyland, where would you recommend eating off site? DH is going to a conference in LA in April (I am sure you know where this is going...) and I will be joining him after this conference to go to Disneyland! We want to know if there are good places to eat near the parks that don't cost a fortune. We won't have a car but both of us are in pretty good shape so walking is not a problem. Any suggestions will be appreciated!



Downtown Disney is just outside the gates of Disneyland and has many restaurants.  Also within walking distance is the Anaheim Garden Walk with nicer (fine) dining.  Look here:

http://www.anaheimgardenwalk.com/dining/?gid=3

There are MANY different places on either Harbor Blvd or Katella - everything from McDonald's to Denny's, Subway to Tony Roma's...everything is within walking distance of the park entrance.  How fun for you!


----------



## teresajoy

jessica52877 said:


> Aww, I was in the photobucket account and saw this. Where did little Dallas go?



Time for another one! 



DMGeurts said:


> So, I've been busy and barely keeping up here.  I know that some of you wanted to see my princess outfits when I finished them.
> 
> The first one is Snow White.  I loved designing this one, but it turned out a little more plain than I would have liked.  Then I got to looking at Snow White's dress - and it is a little plain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next one is Princess Tiana...  This one was so much fun to do!  I love how every little bit of it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took the picture of the frog sitting in Tiana's hand, stretching out his neck and waiting for her kiss... I hand drew it on the fabric, and then I hand embroidered it.  Not as fancy as some of your machines can do it - but I was very happy with how it turned out.
> 
> 
> I have Rapunzel's outfit almost finished... I just have some embroidery work to do on that one.  So, that's what I've been designing lately.
> D~


I just LOVE your designs!!! You are so very talented!! I can't wait to see Rapunzel! 


cogero said:


> These are just fabulous.
> 
> Well I have us all packed for our first dance competition tomorrow. I am going to be going to bed early as I am exhausted today. Also it will be an early morning and I need to get hair and make up done before we leave the house.
> 
> I did buy some fabric at a local sewing shop today. They had a small but decent selection.


Have fun at the dance competition! 



revrob said:


> WOW! I've not posted here in AGES!  It seems that my sewing time is very limited, and I've started quilting more, so that cuts into my clothing creation time as well.  I also had 3 surgeries in 4 months and I've been doing OT for the past two months, and, well, there's just not been much time.
> 
> I DID just recently make something that makes my DD very happy!  Her first father/daughter dance is tonight.  This dress came in perfectly!  It's a test for a new Sis Boom pattern that is in the works (called the Marissa).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO, I thought I'd share!
> 
> Hope to have something new to share soon - we have a trip planned for the end of the summer, and I've been working on lots of fun things that will work for both my quilting projects as well as our upcoming trip!


She looks darling! I love Father Daughter dances. Lydia and Brian went to one a few weeks ago. She was beyond excited. This was the first year she got her Daddy to herself, because Arminda was too old (according to the dance organizers, not her!). 

I'm sorry to hear that you had to have so many operations, and I truly hope that you are ok. 



Loodlow said:


> I cannot wait for that pattern! How long you think?



Carla said the other day that when most people were done testing the pattern she would release it. I plan to test the child version tomorrow, and am hoping to do the adult version next week. So, hopefully it will be out soon. She's pretty fast, even if she revises a pattern after she gets the tester's feedback. 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I'll get a picture of her wearing it tomorrow if I can. This is the size 1 (instead of the size 2)
> bah! I can't get facebook to show up- I really dislike their new photo display



This dress is soo cute!! I love that fabric. 

I HATE HATE HATE the new Facebook photo display too! I don't want some dumb pop up window! I can go to the old picture display by right clicking on the thumbnail an clicking "view  picture".  Why does Facebook always try to change things though?


----------



## Ericandjenng

Ericandjenng said:


> I have a question--kind of OT but not really.  I have noticed that quite a few of you have an ETSY store.  I have thought about it and even glanced around the website awhile back.  I would love to hear what your personal experiences have been.  TIA!!



Sorry to be repeating myself but I didn't get an answer when I originally posted this question.  I am just curious about ESTY and also one of my co-workers' wives makes homemade soaps that everyone loves.  I told him I thought ESTY might be a good place for her to broaden her market.  Thanks for any info!


----------



## cogero

revrob said:


> WOW! I've not posted here in AGES!  It seems that my sewing time is very limited, and I've started quilting more, so that cuts into my clothing creation time as well.  I also had 3 surgeries in 4 months and I've been doing OT for the past two months, and, well, there's just not been much time.
> 
> I DID just recently make something that makes my DD very happy!  Her first father/daughter dance is tonight.  This dress came in perfectly!  It's a test for a new Sis Boom pattern that is in the works (called the Marissa).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO, I thought I'd share!
> 
> Hope to have something new to share soon - we have a trip planned for the end of the summer, and I've been working on lots of fun things that will work for both my quilting projects as well as our upcoming trip!




Oh that dress is fabulous and my daughter would love it for our cruise in August.

Need to go do Cs hair and make up we are off to a dance competition soon


----------



## DMGeurts

Ericandjenng said:


> Sorry to be repeating myself but I didn't get an answer when I originally posted this question.  I am just curious about ESTY and also one of my co-workers' wives makes homemade soaps that everyone loves.  I told him I thought ESTY might be a good place for her to broaden her market.  Thanks for any info!



I will give my experience - even though I've only had my store open for less than a week.  

Actually - I opened my store back in January - as soon as I had a name, because then I was able to get the URL I wanted... even then, I had to compromise a bit.  

I worked the entire month of February, building up my stock, working on graphics and store policies...  I probably did over kill on my policies - but having worked in retail management my entire adult life, and now moderating an active message board - I have found out that having easy to read rules and expectations written out in advance just protects everyone.  

It is very easy to list items on Etsy.  Most people will want to list everything right away... but the most views you get to your store is when your items are first listed.  Someone told me to trickle them on there - so that's what I've been doing.  I opened my store with 3 outfits, then I have listed one every day since.  The only problem I am finding with that, is that two of my outfits sold with in 30 minutes of listing - so then my store loses views that day because my most recently listed item then becomes the one I'd listed the day before.  Make sense?

Etsy is also a very busy place... it helps to have a good customer base (I think) and a way to advertise your wares - otherwise people don't know that you have an Etsy store and they don't know to look there for you.

A friend of mine from work has a store on Etsy - and she has been very helpful with advise... everything she has told me has really rung true.  She told me not to expect great things when my store opens, because Etsy really isn't condusive to making a living like that... it takes a while to become established - just like any business.  She said that it really helps to have your store featured by Etsy - however - considering how many stores are on Etsy - the odds of that happening are pretty scarce.  But she is also selling in a totally different section than I am - she is in jewelery - and that market is very saturated there.

Hope this helps.  Maybe someone with a more established store than what I have will chime in and give you (and me) some pointers, as well.  

Good luck!!!  
D~


----------



## DMGeurts

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I'll get a picture of her wearing it tomorrow if I can. This is the size 1 (instead of the size 2)
> bah! I can't get facebook to show up- I really dislike their new photo display



This is just adorable... I love little swing tops/dresses with the pom-poms on the bottom.  

D~


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Ericandjenng said:


> Sorry to be repeating myself but I didn't get an answer when I originally posted this question.  I am just curious about ESTY and also one of my co-workers' wives makes homemade soaps that everyone loves.  I told him I thought ESTY might be a good place for her to broaden her market.  Thanks for any info!



I think soaps is a very different market-I think the answer is - "it depends"
For those with a lot of product and have been on for a long time, they no doubt have word of mouth and repeat customers to help their business, others also double up- and have both facebook and etsy locations. some advertise on facebook for their etsy account.

I like etsy because it's easy to use, inexpensive to list things, easy to move things around- put things on hold, list new item. 
Etsy is certainly a growing market, and special because everything there is handmade (except for supplies, etc)

She could certainly go to etsy, check out the other soap makers, see how much product they list, history they have, feedback, and that would give her a feel for how soap sells on etsy.


Teresa- THANKS FOR THE TIP ON HOW TO ACCESS FB PHOTOS the OLD WAY!


----------



## billwendy

Ericandjenng said:


> Sorry to be repeating myself but I didn't get an answer when I originally posted this question.  I am just curious about ESTY and also one of my co-workers' wives makes homemade soaps that everyone loves.  I told him I thought ESTY might be a good place for her to broaden her market.  Thanks for any info!



Sorry, I have no experience with ETSY except purchasing a few designs on there now and then.

I still cant find my perfect rainbow design!!


----------



## miprender

revrob said:


> WOW! I've not posted here in AGES!  It seems that my sewing time is very limited, and I've started quilting more, so that cuts into my clothing creation time as well.  I also had 3 surgeries in 4 months and I've been doing OT for the past two months, and, well, there's just not been much time.
> 
> I DID just recently make something that makes my DD very happy!  Her first father/daughter dance is tonight.  This dress came in perfectly!  It's a test for a new Sis Boom pattern that is in the works (called the Marissa).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO, I thought I'd share!
> 
> Hope to have something new to share soon - we have a trip planned for the end of the summer, and I've been working on lots of fun things that will work for both my quilting projects as well as our upcoming trip!



Oh I will have to get this pattern. I love the dress and your DD looks so pretty. Plus the name of the pattern is my brother's girlfriend. Hopefully soon to be fiance




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I'll get a picture of her wearing it tomorrow if I can. This is the size 1 (instead of the size 2)
> bah! I can't get facebook to show up- I really dislike their new photo display



Cute. I like the rainbow buttons too


----------



## revrob

teresajoy said:


> She looks darling! I love Father Daughter dances. Lydia and Brian went to one a few weeks ago. She was beyond excited. This was the first year she got her Daddy to herself, because Arminda was too old (according to the dance organizers, not her!).
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that you had to have so many operations, and I truly hope that you are ok.



They had a great time!  What a sweet night it was!

Thanks for the well wishes regarding my health.  It's been a long road, and I'm still walking it, but one day at a time.  I'm beginning to see progress, and that's a good thing.



cogero said:


> Oh that dress is fabulous and my daughter would love it for our cruise in August.



this would be a PERFECT cruise dress!  And it goes together VERY quickly!



miprender said:


> Oh I will have to get this pattern. I love the dress and your DD looks so pretty. Plus the name of the pattern is my brother's girlfriend. Hopefully soon to be fiance




Sounds like a perfect reason to get the new pattern to me! 


thanks for all of the positve comments on my DD's dress!  It was so fun to sew again after not being able to do so for so long.  And even after not sewing for a while, this pattern came together VERY easily!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Whew!  I finally caught up!!!  Hopefully I can stay caught up and comment more!


----------



## haleyknits

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I'll get a picture of her wearing it tomorrow if I can. This is the size 1 (instead of the size 2)
> bah! I can't get facebook to show up- I really dislike their new photo display



That is so adorable! my dd would love it. Great job.


----------



## kstgelais4

ellenbenny said:


> Everything looks great!! Did you use the simplicity pattern 9902 for the Belle dress?  It looks like the one that I used.  It is very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the Simplicity 9902 as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I stalked facebook and etsy for a very long time to find one for a good price, I wasn't willing to pay $50 for it.  I eventually ended up finding what I wanted, but it took quite a while.



Yup it was Simplicity 9902. I bought it probably 5 years ago. 

Thanks everyone for your kind comments!


----------



## SallyfromDE

DMGeurts said:


> So, I've been busy and barely keeping up here.  I know that some of you wanted to see my princess outfits when I finished them.
> 
> The first one is Snow White.  I loved designing this one, but it turned out a little more plain than I would have liked.  Then I got to looking at Snow White's dress - and it is a little plain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next one is Princess Tiana...  This one was so much fun to do!  I love how every little bit of it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took the picture of the frog sitting in Tiana's hand, stretching out his neck and waiting for her kiss... I hand drew it on the fabric, and then I hand embroidered it.  Not as fancy as some of your machines can do it - but I was very happy with how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I recreated Tiana's flower as a hair clip... it really gave this outfit a little extra!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have Rapunzel's outfit almost finished... I just have some embroidery work to do on that one.  So, that's what I've been designing lately.
> D~



I love these dresses. The little embroideries are darling. Our dear sweet Betty is smaller then an AG, or I'd love them. 



revrob said:


> WOW! I've not posted here in AGES!  It seems that my sewing time is very limited, and I've started quilting more, so that cuts into my clothing creation time as well.  I also had 3 surgeries in 4 months and I've been doing OT for the past two months, and, well, there's just not been much time.
> 
> I DID just recently make something that makes my DD very happy!  Her first father/daughter dance is tonight.  This dress came in perfectly!  It's a test for a new Sis Boom pattern that is in the works (called the Marissa).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO, I thought I'd share!
> 
> Hope to have something new to share soon - we have a trip planned for the end of the summer, and I've been working on lots of fun things that will work for both my quilting projects as well as our upcoming trip!



We don't have Father Daughter dances around here. It amazes me whenever I read about one. The dress is darling! And your DD of course.


----------



## kstgelais4

Here are the rest of our trip outfits. 

I don't have a great pic of these. It is really just a Minnie peasant dress. Nothing special.








Family Tee's




this is the best pic I could find of the twirl skirt I made the girls to go with it:








these skirts were my absolute favorite. They were so poofy, and definitely got the most attention! They still fit them too, so I think they will wear them again with new tee's on our next trip!












Cinderella asked them to take a pic of the back because they had a bow "just like hers" She made a HUGE deal of the girls outfits.


----------



## jessica52877

PurpleEars said:


> *Ok, I have a question * (related to my park bag comment earlier )
> For those of you who have been to Disneyland, where would you recommend eating off site? DH is going to a conference in LA in April (I am sure you know where this is going...) and I will be joining him after this conference to go to Disneyland! We want to know if there are good places to eat near the parks that don't cost a fortune. We won't have a car but both of us are in pretty good shape so walking is not a problem. Any suggestions will be appreciated!



I need to be quick because the battery is going to die, but there are so many places right outside Disneyland to eat. Do you know where you will be staying? Disney hotel? Or a good neighbor? Either  way, you can walk to several. Dallas' favorite is Mimi's and we eat there almost once a day. It is VERY well run too. The one here we can't even go to anymore because we just can't get service. It is crazy! Next to Mimi's is Millie's and it is super good too. It doesn't give off that nicer fancier feel but don't let that fool you. Delicious food and large variety. There is also a Quizno's, McD's, Captain Kidd's (no way would I ever eat there, LOL). Tony Roma's, YUMMY!!! Then there is some chinese place and subway a bit past Katella. I didn't eat there but DH and Jham's DH did. We took the kids to McD's last night. And those are just the walk from HoJo to Disney, not far at walk. I know there are more. I think IHOP and Denny's are both there. It is so different then WDW food wise.



teresajoy said:


> Time for another one!



I am waiting for you to have another first! LOL!

 Dallas chose that guy.


----------



## melmathis

kstgelais4 said:


> Here are the rest of our trip outfits.
> 
> I don't have a great pic of these. It is really just a Minnie peasant dress. Nothing special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family Tee's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the best pic I could find of the twirl skirt I made the girls to go with it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these skirts were my absolute favorite. They were so poofy, and definitely got the most attention! They still fit them too, so I think they will wear them again with new tee's on our next trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella asked them to take a pic of the back because they had a bow "just like hers" She made a HUGE deal of the girls outfits.



i love how the little one is looking up at cinderella


----------



## revrob

SallyfromDE said:


> We don't have Father Daughter dances around here. It amazes me whenever I read about one. The dress is darling! And your DD of course.



Thank you!


----------



## DMGeurts

kstgelais4 said:


> Here are the rest of our trip outfits.
> 
> I don't have a great pic of these. It is really just a Minnie peasant dress. Nothing special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family Tee's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the best pic I could find of the twirl skirt I made the girls to go with it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these skirts were my absolute favorite. They were so poofy, and definitely got the most attention! They still fit them too, so I think they will wear them again with new tee's on our next trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella asked them to take a pic of the back because they had a bow "just like hers" She made a HUGE deal of the girls outfits.



I just love all of these... that story about Cinderella's bow is just precious!  

D~


----------



## NiniMorris

I admit...I have never made a pillow case dress or top.  I have found the template for the armholes for a smaller kids size, but my 10 year old wants to make a pillowcase top to wear this summer.  

Has anyone seen the template for the arm hole in a larger size?  I know there is a pattern on YCMT that is basically a pillowcase top...but I am not sure I want to pay for it.  (Yes, I am cheap!)  I only need the armhole template!


Thanks....and to the certain someone with the American Girl Disney inspired clothes...your prices are way too low!

Nini


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I am home but tired from our vacation.  I also got a bad cold while down in Florida so not feeling so well.  The day of our arrival we had 6 people all in pirate attire.  One fellow disboutiquer talked to DH but I was in line and never got to say hi.  

I guess our outfits made an impact as we hear "it's them" and got many comments all day long.  I would post pictures but they are on the other computer.

We had a blast and are so happy to be going back in just 3 weeks.  Because my DVC contact didn't close yet, I was able to do a 25 point add on.  I am still DVC!!


----------



## DMGeurts

NiniMorris said:


> Thanks....and to the certain someone with the American Girl Disney inspired clothes...your prices are way too low!
> 
> Nini



LOL  Nini!    Sorry I can't help you out with your arm hole template - I've never made a pillowcase dress.  

I thought I'd do a quick drive by to post my Rapunzel outfit... this will be it for a while, as I haven't started on any of the other princesses yet...  I do plan to start Cinderella and Briar Rose today though.  

Anyways here's Rapunzel:





Close-up of the hand embroidery and the hand worked chain stitches:






D~


----------



## DMGeurts

MinnieVanMom said:


> I am home but tired from our vacation.  I also got a bad cold while down in Florida so not feeling so well.  The day of our arrival we had 6 people all in pirate attire.  One fellow disboutiquer talked to DH but I was in line and never got to say hi.
> 
> I guess our outfits made an impact as we hear "it's them" and got many comments all day long.  I would post pictures but they are on the other computer.
> 
> We had a blast and are so happy to be going back in just 3 weeks.  Because my DVC contact didn't close yet, I was able to do a 25 point add on.  I am still DVC!!



Welcome back!!!  I can't wait to see your pictures!  

D~


----------



## ncmomof2

kstgelais4 said:


> Here are the rest of our trip outfits.
> 
> I don't have a great pic of these. It is really just a Minnie peasant dress. Nothing special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family Tee's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the best pic I could find of the twirl skirt I made the girls to go with it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these skirts were my absolute favorite. They were so poofy, and definitely got the most attention! They still fit them too, so I think they will wear them again with new tee's on our next trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella asked them to take a pic of the back because they had a bow "just like hers" She made a HUGE deal of the girls outfits.




How fun!  Thanks for posting.  Everything is beautiful!


----------



## billwendy

Lovin the adorable customs!! The pic with Cinderella and the girls is my favorite!!!!

Welcome home April!! Hope you feel better quick!!

Those AG doll clothes are just so cute!!

Quick question. Remember a few weeks ago I was mentioning about the little missionary baby in Bolivia, Joelito, who needed feeding tubes? Well, FINALLY the ones we purchased that were Fed Ex's (that was $400!!!!!) arrived at his home yesterday. Now, part 2.....does anyone know where I can get an inexpensive or donated portable Oxygen generator? Joelito needs to travel to another country for surgery, and due to his need for O2, he cant travel with the big green cylinder......I saw some pictures of the baby, and he is so cute, but definately looks like he has been through alot. The family seem so sweet - they prayed for children - they had their first son, and then when Joelito came, they were so excited. He came home as a typical infant, and then started having episodes at only a week old. So sad - they think that he may have epilepsy, and I think there is much more going on. I have emailed manufacturers, home health companies, checked craigslist - any suggestions are so appreciated  so this little one can get what he needs so badly!


----------



## UtahMama

I thought a Brilliant thought!  This thought woke me up last night, it's so good. My Million Dollar Idea: 

Maybe it's been "done" before (????) but you know the Twilight reference 
"Team Edward" and "Team Jacob"?....What about a t-shirt that says either "Team Mickey" or "Team Donald" (or whomever)??? I LOVE this idea

If this has been done or is lame, 

If you like it, feel free to copy or borrow. I share!


----------



## cogero

NiniMorris said:


> I admit...I have never made a pillow case dress or top.  I have found the template for the armholes for a smaller kids size, but my 10 year old wants to make a pillowcase top to wear this summer.
> 
> Has anyone seen the template for the arm hole in a larger size?  I know there is a pattern on YCMT that is basically a pillowcase top...but I am not sure I want to pay for it.  (Yes, I am cheap!)  I only need the armhole template!
> 
> 
> Thanks....and to the certain someone with the American Girl Disney inspired clothes...your prices are way too low!
> 
> Nini



I just found this one that goes to size 7 so I may try enlarging a bit more for my 9 year old if it isn't big enough

http://www.everythingsewing.net/howtopictures/pillowcase_dress/pillowcase_pattern.pdf


----------



## lovesdumbo

Everything is so cute!  Love all the AGD dresses.  Can't wait for the new dress pattern.



NiniMorris said:


> Has anyone seen the template for the arm hole in a larger size?  I know there is a pattern on YCMT that is basically a pillowcase top...but I am not sure I want to pay for it.  (Yes, I am cheap!)  I only need the armhole template!



Do you have Simply Sweet or A-line pattern?  Couldn't you use those as a guide for arm hole?


----------



## PurpleEars

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I'll get a picture of her wearing it tomorrow if I can. This is the size 1 (instead of the size 2)
> bah! I can't get facebook to show up- I really dislike their new photo display



Beautiful colours on the dress. I really like the rainbow buttons!



Ericandjenng said:


> Sorry to be repeating myself but I didn't get an answer when I originally posted this question.  I am just curious about ESTY and also one of my co-workers' wives makes homemade soaps that everyone loves.  I told him I thought ESTY might be a good place for her to broaden her market.  Thanks for any info!



Sorry I do not have any experience - not even as a buyer!



kstgelais4 said:


> Here are the rest of our trip outfits.
> 
> I don't have a great pic of these. It is really just a Minnie peasant dress. Nothing special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family Tee's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these skirts were my absolute favorite. They were so poofy, and definitely got the most attention! They still fit them too, so I think they will wear them again with new tee's on our next trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella asked them to take a pic of the back because they had a bow "just like hers" She made a HUGE deal of the girls outfits.



Beautiful outfits! (By the way, it is not JUST a Minnie peasant dress - you make it sound like it is nothing. You did a good job on them!). The skirts - are they the twirl scallopini?



DMGeurts said:


> I thought I'd do a quick drive by to post my Rapunzel outfit... this will be it for a while, as I haven't started on any of the other princesses yet...  I do plan to start Cinderella and Briar Rose today though.
> 
> Anyways here's Rapunzel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of the hand embroidery and the hand worked chain stitches:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Amazing like usual!



fairygoodmother said:


> Downtown Disney is just outside the gates of Disneyland and has many restaurants.  Also within walking distance is the Anaheim Garden Walk with nicer (fine) dining.  Look here:
> 
> http://www.anaheimgardenwalk.com/dining/?gid=3
> 
> There are MANY different places on either Harbor Blvd or Katella - everything from McDonald's to Denny's, Subway to Tony Roma's...everything is within walking distance of the park entrance.  How fun for you!





jessica52877 said:


> I need to be quick because the battery is going to die, but there are so many places right outside Disneyland to eat. Do you know where you will be staying? Disney hotel? Or a good neighbor? Either  way, you can walk to several. Dallas' favorite is Mimi's and we eat there almost once a day. It is VERY well run too. The one here we can't even go to anymore because we just can't get service. It is crazy! Next to Mimi's is Millie's and it is super good too. It doesn't give off that nicer fancier feel but don't let that fool you. Delicious food and large variety. There is also a Quizno's, McD's, Captain Kidd's (no way would I ever eat there, LOL). Tony Roma's, YUMMY!!! Then there is some chinese place and subway a bit past Katella. I didn't eat there but DH and Jham's DH did. We took the kids to McD's last night. And those are just the walk from HoJo to Disney, not far at walk. I know there are more. I think IHOP and Denny's are both there. It is so different then WDW food wise.



Thanks for the suggestions. I will look into them more carefully. We are staying at the Hilton at the convention centre because we got a killer rate. DH figured it will be about a 10-minute walk from the hotel to the main gates based on what he found the last time he was there (we are fast walkers). This means we will be going by the Gardenwalk anyway (though the prices at some restaurants seem kind of steep). It looks like we will be there the same week as the local school break  so we plan to do the rope drop/leave park for lunch/rest at hotel or shopping/eat dinner/return to park for the evening touring plan. We are also very aggressive in using fast passes so I hope the crowds won't be a problem. I am trying to budget for food each day (with our daily Mickey Premium Bar allotment) so we know how much money to exchange ahead of time (the credit cards charge a premium for "wrong currency"). If we head back to the hotel mid-day, we are probably doing Subway for lunch with the plans to do a "table service" meal at dinner. I have heard lots of good things about Mimi's so we will go there one night for sure. We just need to figure out where else would be a good choice! We are trying to stay within budget for this trip since this is an "extra" trip we weren't planning on doing until this conference thing came up.

Ok, I better get back to sewing while daydreaming about this trip since I need to finish a couple of Gives.


----------



## 1308Miles

MinnieVanMom said:


> I am home but tired from our vacation.  I also got a bad cold while down in Florida so not feeling so well.  The day of our arrival we had 6 people all in pirate attire.  One fellow disboutiquer talked to DH but I was in line and never got to say hi.



That was ME!  I saw your family at the Guest Relations building right outside Magic Kingdom wearing the patchwork twirls, bowling shirts, and pirate shirts. I remember your DH and another lady on an ECV. I went right up to your DH and said, "I know that pattern! That's a bowling shirt!" He was super nice and told me that you were in line and to wait to say hello....but DS5 was pulling at my arm and wanting to get into the park. I told your DH that I'd look for you inside but never found you again. 

We got TONS of compliments on my kids' outfits...I was so proud of my hard work! One thing I learned the hard way - try the clothes on before you leave! I spent hours making that cute pink Portrait Peasant and embellishing it only to find out at WDW that it was way too small for DD! I was SO sad.

Pics to follow...


----------



## billwendy

Here is a little video clip of Kade playing with the book Andrea sent him - the parents were just so wow'd!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzpQ4nlOguQ


----------



## chellewashere

Total NEWBIE 
So I have NEVER sewn a thing in my life! I was getting sick of watching my DH get hobby after hobby and me having nothing "entertaining" to do so we went out today and got my very belated Christmas present a Brother SC-400. Have no clue how to use it or where to start but this should be fun 
I went out today and got just a couple of yards of fabric and a dress pattern to make. I got the needle threaded and made my first stitch (in practice fabric) so WAHOO now I am ready to go 
I will be back reading alot of pages in the next few days but hopefully this is something I will be able to learn to do. I have always been so envious of folks that could sew and after spending a near fortune in the past few years buying clothes for our Disney trips off Etsy I am ready to go for it. Wish me luck.


----------



## cogero

I have an SE-400. I love it. I have had it since November. I am teaching myself. Everyone on this thread has been wonderful. 

I also love YCMT for patterns along with some tutorials I have found.

Good Luck and enjoy your machine.


----------



## GlassSlippers

Guess what! The Mr. just gave the go-ahead for the Girls Trip that DD18 wants to take!  

 It looks like we'll be checking in on June 19th and out on June 24th! How cool is that!?!? We're going to be checking into the College Program for summer 2012 for DD while we're there and maybe even an internship for me since I'm already a Disney Store Cast Member. 

Now I need to get started on those customs she wants and I'm hoping someone can recommend a few patterns. We need a bowling shirt for a juniors size 1/2 or XS (teeny, I know) and a misses medium to large. I don't care if they're technically men's patterns. I don't think it would matter much with this kind of shirt, would it? I also need a stripwork skirt pattern in the same sizes. Which ones do y'all use?

Right now we're so excited we're practically vibrating!  

Thanks for "listening"!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

GlassSlippers...congrats on your girls trip!  You'll have lots of fun I'm sure.   I can't help you on the bowling shirt, but the strip work twirl should be easy, no patter needed, just work from measurements.  I'd make a yoke just a few inches longer than the waist or where ever you want it to land...knowing my teens, that's way lower than I'm comfy for shorts and skirts to ride , and about 6 inches long.  That would be the base I'd put the strips onto...length again decided by the wearer.  Just add the #of strips you need to get the fullness you want.  Clear as mud, right?


----------



## Disneymom1218

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I'll get a picture of her wearing it tomorrow if I can. This is the size 1 (instead of the size 2)
> bah! I can't get facebook to show up- I really dislike their new photo display



On facebook if you right click on the picture in their new format and click reload, it will open back up in the old format  Oh and BTW that dress is too stinkin' cute


----------



## miprender

kstgelais4 said:


> Here are the rest of our trip outfits.
> 
> I don't have a great pic of these. It is really just a Minnie peasant dress. Nothing special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family Tee's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella asked them to take a pic of the back because they had a bow "just like hers" She made a HUGE deal of the girls outfits.



Great outfits and looks like you all had a great time.



DMGeurts said:


> Anyways here's Rapunzel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Too cute as usual.



MinnieVanMom said:


> I am home but tired from our vacation.  I also got a bad cold while down in Florida so not feeling so well.  The day of our arrival we had 6 people all in pirate attire.  One fellow disboutiquer talked to DH but I was in line and never got to say hi.
> 
> I guess our outfits made an impact as we hear "it's them" and got many comments all day long.  I would post pictures but they are on the other computer.
> 
> We had a blast and are so happy to be going back in just 3 weeks.  Because my DVC contact didn't close yet, I was able to do a 25 point add on.  I am still DVC!!



Can't wait to see pics.



UtahMama said:


> I thought a Brilliant thought!  This thought woke me up last night, it's so good. My Million Dollar Idea:
> 
> Maybe it's been "done" before (????) but you know the Twilight reference
> "Team Edward" and "Team Jacob"?....What about a t-shirt that says either "Team Mickey" or "Team Donald" (or whomever)??? I LOVE this idea
> 
> If this has been done or is lame,
> 
> If you like it, feel free to copy or borrow. I share!



That is a cute idea



1308Miles said:


> That was ME!  I saw your family at the Guest Relations building right outside Magic Kingdom wearing the patchwork twirls, bowling shirts, and pirate shirts. I remember your DH and another lady on an ECV. I went right up to your DH and said, "I know that pattern! That's a bowling shirt!" He was super nice and told me that you were in line and to wait to say hello....but DS5 was pulling at my arm and wanting to get into the park. I told your DH that I'd look for you inside but never found you again.
> 
> We got TONS of compliments on my kids' outfits...I was so proud of my hard work! One thing I learned the hard way - try the clothes on before you leave! I spent hours making that cute pink Portrait Peasant and embellishing it only to find out at WDW that it was way too small for DD! I was SO sad.
> 
> Pics to follow...



Can't wait to see your pics too!



chellewashere said:


> Total NEWBIE
> So I have NEVER sewn a thing in my life! I was getting sick of watching my DH get hobby after hobby and me having nothing "entertaining" to do so we went out today and got my very belated Christmas present a Brother SC-400. Have no clue how to use it or where to start but this should be fun
> I went out today and got just a couple of yards of fabric and a dress pattern to make. I got the needle threaded and made my first stitch (in practice fabric) so WAHOO now I am ready to go
> I will be back reading alot of pages in the next few days but hopefully this is something I will be able to learn to do. I have always been so envious of folks that could sew and after spending a near fortune in the past few years buying clothes for our Disney trips off Etsy I am ready to go for it. Wish me luck.







GlassSlippers said:


> Guess what! The Mr. just gave the go-ahead for the Girls Trip that DD18 wants to take!
> 
> It looks like we'll be checking in on June 19th and out on June 24th! How cool is that!?!? We're going to be checking into the College Program for summer 2012 for DD while we're there and maybe even an internship for me since I'm already a Disney Store Cast Member.
> 
> Now I need to get started on those customs she wants and I'm hoping someone can recommend a few patterns. We need a bowling shirt for a juniors size 1/2 or XS (teeny, I know) and a misses medium to large. I don't care if they're technically men's patterns. I don't think it would matter much with this kind of shirt, would it? I also need a stripwork skirt pattern in the same sizes. Which ones do y'all use?
> 
> Right now we're so excited we're practically vibrating!
> 
> Thanks for "listening"!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk


----------



## tricia

DMGeurts said:


> So, I've been busy and barely keeping up here.  I know that some of you wanted to see my princess outfits when I finished them.
> 
> The first one is Snow White.  I loved designing this one, but it turned out a little more plain than I would have liked.  Then I got to looking at Snow White's dress - and it is a little plain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next one is Princess Tiana...  This one was so much fun to do!  I love how every little bit of it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took the picture of the frog sitting in Tiana's hand, stretching out his neck and waiting for her kiss... I hand drew it on the fabric, and then I hand embroidered it.  Not as fancy as some of your machines can do it - but I was very happy with how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I recreated Tiana's flower as a hair clip... it really gave this outfit a little extra!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have Rapunzel's outfit almost finished... I just have some embroidery work to do on that one.  So, that's what I've been designing lately.
> D~



Beautiful.  I love the little extra touches.



miprender said:


> Love these. What pattern did you use?
> 
> 
> .



Thanks it is from Farbenmix, it is the Baby collection, called ZWERGENVERPACKUNG




revrob said:


> WOW! I've not posted here in AGES!  It seems that my sewing time is very limited, and I've started quilting more, so that cuts into my clothing creation time as well.  I also had 3 surgeries in 4 months and I've been doing OT for the past two months, and, well, there's just not been much time.
> 
> I DID just recently make something that makes my DD very happy!  Her first father/daughter dance is tonight.  This dress came in perfectly!  It's a test for a new Sis Boom pattern that is in the works (called the Marissa).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO, I thought I'd share!
> 
> Hope to have something new to share soon - we have a trip planned for the end of the summer, and I've been working on lots of fun things that will work for both my quilting projects as well as our upcoming trip!



Glad to see you are sewing again.  Always a pleasure to see your stuff.  
Hope you are doing better after that many surgeries.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I'll get a picture of her wearing it tomorrow if I can. This is the size 1 (instead of the size 2)
> bah! I can't get facebook to show up- I really dislike their new photo display



Adorable.  i keep meaning to try and add the little pom poms to a dress, but never do.  I should print and put this in my file as a reminder...



kstgelais4 said:


> Here are the rest of our trip outfits.
> 
> I don't have a great pic of these. It is really just a Minnie peasant dress. Nothing special.



Awesome outfits, looks like everyone had a great time with all the extra attention.  Personally, the Minnie is my favourite.



DMGeurts said:


> LOL  Nini!    Sorry I can't help you out with your arm hole template - I've never made a pillowcase dress.
> 
> I thought I'd do a quick drive by to post my Rapunzel outfit... this will be it for a while, as I haven't started on any of the other princesses yet...  I do plan to start Cinderella and Briar Rose today though.
> 
> Anyways here's Rapunzel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of the hand embroidery and the hand worked chain stitches:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Another great outfit.  I like sewing baby stuff, but I don't think I could ever do clothing this small without serious brain strain.


----------



## effervescent

SallyfromDE said:


> While looking for a car a couple years ago, my mechanic said to stay away from Kia, Hyundia was okay. My neice has a small Kia and it's a few years old, and she's never had a bit of trouble with it. I did read in the news, that they expect the name Kia to go away and be used under the name Hyundai. Similar to the downsizing the other car manufactures have done.



When we were researching for a new car we found out that Kia had been bought by Hyundai a few years ago and the quality increased dramatically after a certain year.  I can't remember exactly when, but you should be able to find out by googling.  If we had gone for a minivan we probably would have ended up with a Kia.  We had a wonderful experience with our Hyundai though, so we ended up getting a Hyundai Veracruz.  I  it.




VBAndrea said:


> I saw you got a vote for the maize, but I happen to like the banana just because it seems brighter.  Just a personal preference -- I didn't compare either swatch to a photo of Belle.  You may want to try that to see which compares the best.  I have a feeling the maize might, but I just really like the banana.



I like the banana as well.  I used the maize in Alison's Snow White dress and it's not something that I would pick up for Belle.  However I prefer a more yellower Belle so that's probably why I would go with banana.


Love all the outfits, it's taken me a week to catch up on the thread.    I couldn't possibly quote everything but I have just loved seeing all the great creations.  I always pop on here for a minute when I need some inspiration!

It's been a crazy couple of weeks around here so I haven't accomplished much besides a few Big Gives.  My embroidery machine has been testing my patience as well although I think we have come to a truce for the moment.  The plus side is that I'm learning a lot about it!

I made some plans for clothes for the kids for summer and tshirts arrived yesterday for the next couple gives that I signed up for, so I'm sure to be busy again soon.  I also have plans to rearrange my sewing area to be a bit more functional.  Always more things to do than time to do them in!


----------



## Ericandjenng

DMGeurts said:


> I will give my experience - even though I've only had my store open for less than a week.
> 
> Actually - I opened my store back in January - as soon as I had a name, because then I was able to get the URL I wanted... even then, I had to compromise a bit.
> 
> I worked the entire month of February, building up my stock, working on graphics and store policies...  I probably did over kill on my policies - but having worked in retail management my entire adult life, and now moderating an active message board - I have found out that having easy to read rules and expectations written out in advance just protects everyone.
> 
> It is very easy to list items on Etsy.  Most people will want to list everything right away... but the most views you get to your store is when your items are first listed.  Someone told me to trickle them on there - so that's what I've been doing.  I opened my store with 3 outfits, then I have listed one every day since.  The only problem I am finding with that, is that two of my outfits sold with in 30 minutes of listing - so then my store loses views that day because my most recently listed item then becomes the one I'd listed the day before.  Make sense?
> 
> Etsy is also a very busy place... it helps to have a good customer base (I think) and a way to advertise your wares - otherwise people don't know that you have an Etsy store and they don't know to look there for you.
> 
> A friend of mine from work has a store on Etsy - and she has been very helpful with advise... everything she has told me has really rung true.  She told me not to expect great things when my store opens, because Etsy really isn't condusive to making a living like that... it takes a while to become established - just like any business.  She said that it really helps to have your store featured by Etsy - however - considering how many stores are on Etsy - the odds of that happening are pretty scarce.  But she is also selling in a totally different section than I am - she is in jewelery - and that market is very saturated there.
> 
> Hope this helps.  Maybe someone with a more established store than what I have will chime in and give you (and me) some pointers, as well.
> 
> Good luck!!!
> D~





Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I think soaps is a very different market-I think the answer is - "it depends"
> For those with a lot of product and have been on for a long time, they no doubt have word of mouth and repeat customers to help their business, others also double up- and have both facebook and etsy locations. some advertise on facebook for their etsy account.
> 
> I like etsy because it's easy to use, inexpensive to list things, easy to move things around- put things on hold, list new item.
> Etsy is certainly a growing market, and special because everything there is handmade (except for supplies, etc)
> 
> She could certainly go to etsy, check out the other soap makers, see how much product they list, history they have, feedback, and that would give her a feel for how soap sells on etsy.
> 
> 
> Teresa- THANKS FOR THE TIP ON HOW TO ACCESS FB PHOTOS the OLD WAY!





billwendy said:


> Sorry, I have no experience with ETSY except purchasing a few designs on there now and then.
> 
> I still cant find my perfect rainbow design!!




Thanks to everyone (and the ones I forgot to quote too!) for the helpful information!!!   I'll pass it along.


----------



## Ericandjenng

kstgelais4 said:


> Here are the rest of our trip outfits.
> 
> I don't have a great pic of these. It is really just a Minnie peasant dress. Nothing special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family Tee's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the best pic I could find of the twirl skirt I made the girls to go with it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these skirts were my absolute favorite. They were so poofy, and definitely got the most attention! They still fit them too, so I think they will wear them again with new tee's on our next trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella asked them to take a pic of the back because they had a bow "just like hers" She made a HUGE deal of the girls outfits.



You have a Beautiful Family!  The outfits look great!



DMGeurts said:


> LOL  Nini!    Sorry I can't help you out with your arm hole template - I've never made a pillowcase dress.
> 
> I thought I'd do a quick drive by to post my Rapunzel outfit... this will be it for a while, as I haven't started on any of the other princesses yet...  I do plan to start Cinderella and Briar Rose today though.
> 
> Anyways here's Rapunzel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of the hand embroidery and the hand worked chain stitches:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



LOVE!!! the dolls!  You do a FANTASTIC job!



chellewashere said:


> Total NEWBIE
> So I have NEVER sewn a thing in my life! I was getting sick of watching my DH get hobby after hobby and me having nothing "entertaining" to do so we went out today and got my very belated Christmas present a Brother SC-400. Have no clue how to use it or where to start but this should be fun
> I went out today and got just a couple of yards of fabric and a dress pattern to make. I got the needle threaded and made my first stitch (in practice fabric) so WAHOO now I am ready to go
> I will be back reading alot of pages in the next few days but hopefully this is something I will be able to learn to do. I have always been so envious of folks that could sew and after spending a near fortune in the past few years buying clothes for our Disney trips off Etsy I am ready to go for it. Wish me luck.



YEAH & Welcome!  I used to sell sewing machines & I would tell people it's just like driving a car.  

Each of the commercial pattern makers available in stores have "easy" and "learning to sew" patterns.  McCall's & Simplicity seem to be the easiest to use.  Vogue tends to be very fashion-oriented and has more involved steps.  Butterick--I just don't especially like them--something about them always seem to be off.  Just follow each step carefully and you'll have a new outfit in no time.  Other DISboutiquers can point you to other good patterns--ones that you don't find in stores like Joanns or Walmart.  Several have favorites that they really like.  Woven cotton & cotton blends tend to be the easiest to start working with.  Knits are a little more difficult when it comes to finishing.  

Also remember that the Seam Ripper is your friend.  Pretty much anything can be undone and redone.  

You'll do GREAT!



GlassSlippers said:


> Guess what! The Mr. just gave the go-ahead for the Girls Trip that DD18 wants to take!
> 
> It looks like we'll be checking in on June 19th and out on June 24th! How cool is that!?!? We're going to be checking into the College Program for summer 2012 for DD while we're there and maybe even an internship for me since I'm already a Disney Store Cast Member.
> 
> Now I need to get started on those customs she wants and I'm hoping someone can recommend a few patterns. We need a bowling shirt for a juniors size 1/2 or XS (teeny, I know) and a misses medium to large. I don't care if they're technically men's patterns. I don't think it would matter much with this kind of shirt, would it? I also need a stripwork skirt pattern in the same sizes. Which ones do y'all use?
> 
> Right now we're so excited we're practically vibrating!
> 
> Thanks for "listening"!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



This sounds like so much FUN!  Have a great time preparing & traveling!!


----------



## effervescent

Anybody do any St Pat's clothing?  I think we've decided to go to the parade this year and it's a huge deal around here.  My oldest is marching in the parade with the Civil Air Patrol cadets, but I think I want to do something green and cutesy for the littlest two.  And with a quickness too...lol!  So anyone have any inspirational pics that they want to share?


----------



## *Toadstool*

Since our float was Disney themed I decided to post about it. 
We were in a little Mardi Gras parade called Krewe Le Petite Enfants. I made Hannah's dress for Disney in December. I'm not sure if I ever posted it here.
I hate editing pictures. 
Hannah had a blast and is looking forward to the rest of the parades this weekend. 









*******~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**********~~~~~~~~~~~******
 Going to parade tomorrow so I should be sleeping. I always end up posting on the dis at 3 am. It calls to me then. 
In case anyone was wondering my mom's cat scans last month showed that her cancer is shrinking. They say its still really bad and terminal, but I believe God can work miracles.. and cancer shrinking sure sounds like one to me. Chemo is making her really sick though. That part is so rough. Little Hannah doesn't understand why she isn't getting better either.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Ericandjenng said:


> Sorry to be repeating myself but I didn't get an answer when I originally posted this question.  I am just curious about ESTY and also one of my co-workers' wives makes homemade soaps that everyone loves.  I told him I thought ESTY might be a good place for her to broaden her market.  Thanks for any info!


Not sure what you are wanting to know. I buy and sell there and its very similar to ebay if that helps you any. You don't bit on items though.. they all have a set price. There are alot of people that sells soap on etsy though. She might want to take a look at the other shops first and see if she can compete with their prices and such. 



jessica52877 said:


> Aww, I was in the photobucket account and saw this. Where did little Dallas go?



Aww!! Hi, Little Dallas!!


labruto4 said:


> My first time making the Audrey skirt.  My daughter picked this skirt for Dr. Seuss Day.


Very cute! I love the ruffles. Wish my DD could wear skirts. They still look really bad on her cause she pulls the front waaaay down.


jas0202 said:


> Does anyone know of any *free* tutorials for stitch era?  I have the free program...and I can't even begin to know where to start.  Maybe I should just give up and buy from Heather.


Have you tried looking for a yahoo group? I know there are alot for Embird and PE design and such. It does take a lot of time. I started digitizing when Hannah was a baby because I could never find things like I wanted them to look, but now there are alot of options.



NiniMorris said:


> So...I am killing time by looking at the Michael Miller fabric on sale...when I found the PERFECT fabric for my daughter's new window treatments...Fairy Frost.  I was just looking...right?
> 
> 
> One hundred and Fifty dollars later...I am finished shopping...er, I mean looking!  (guess i just added another project to my list!
> 
> 
> Nini


If it helps you feel any better.. it is totally worth the money!! It is so lovely to work with.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> HELP ME CHOOSE-
> If I were going to do a cotton version of Belle (just inspired by Ellen's facebook)
> I want to use Fairy Frost fabric-
> there are 2 fairy frost yellows I could choose from-
> This is Maize from fabric.com
> http://www.fabric.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=e2cf1428-3a77-49e8-bbcc-0fd2d29dae51
> Or Banana from maryjos.com
> http://maryjos.com/fabrics/quilting-fairy-frost-banana-2412
> 
> which one??


No clue on which one.. Just a word of caution the bolts of fairy frost don't seem to match. I matched up the sku numbers and all that and ordered from 3 different places to match some I already had and none of them matched. I made Hannah's Belle dress out of fairy frost since she can't wear poly satin. I couldn't finish it because I ran out of fabric.. I didn't have enough to do the flounce part at the bottom. I'm so sad that I can't find anymore the same shade. I bought what the pattern called for.. all 5 yards of it, but I ran out because I messed up on the bodice and cut another out. So get plenty of it!!!



T-rox said:


> i've only been on here since thread 22, thus i have to believe this has been done before. but i did it too. had the idea to do a portrait peasant nightgown which then morphed into a wendy darling nightgown. enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


So cute! My daughter would love this. She is obsessed with Wendy!! So sad we didn't see her in December.



kstgelais4 said:


> Since I never posted these, I will give you a mini trip report on the customs from our last trip. These are the best pics I've got, so bear with me!
> 
> AK day.
> made with the simply sweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I think that's enough for now. I will do the rest later  Thanks for looking!


Oh wow! Love all your creations. Belle dress is stunning. I made Hannah a cotton Belle too, but I ran out of fabric and couldn't do that little flouncy part. It looks soooo pretty with that! Now I want to make another!! She is beautiful in that dress!


mom2rtk said:


> The only authentic Belle pattern they have done is that Simplicity 9902. Last I knew they were going for around $50 when they did show up. Look around though. You never know when a bargain might pop up.


Color me guilty of buying it for an outrageous price!!! eeps!!


ellenbenny said:


> .
> I stalked facebook and etsy for a very long time to find one for a good price, I wasn't willing to pay $50 for it.  I eventually ended up finding what I wanted, but it took quite a while.


That came out beautiful!! You got the perfect color satin there it looks like. I've made this pattern too. It sure was alot of work but the payoff was pretty good. 

TTTQ anything else!


----------



## NiniMorris

I will not look, I will not look, I will not look....

(in case you want to look, I just got an email from Fabric.com...another sale on $5.00 and under......) I WILL NOT LOOK....)


Sigh..


----------



## jas0202

*Toadstool* said:


> Since our float was Disney themed I decided to post about it.
> We were in a little Mardi Gras parade called Krewe Le Petite Enfants. I made Hannah's dress for Disney in December. I'm not sure if I ever posted it here.
> I hate editing pictures.
> Hannah had a blast and is looking forward to the rest of the parades this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *******~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**********~~~~~~~~~~~******
> Going to parade tomorrow so I should be sleeping. I always end up posting on the dis at 3 am. It calls to me then.
> In case anyone was wondering my mom's cat scans last month showed that her cancer is shrinking. They say its still really bad and terminal, but I believe God can work miracles.. and cancer shrinking sure sounds like one to me. Chemo is making her really sick though. That part is so rough. Little Hannah doesn't understand why she isn't getting better either.



I totally  love  the princess cameo appliques.  I think I remember someone saying that they were your designs...do you sell them somewhere?  PM me if its not "legal" to post it here.

Also, I wanted to let you know that I'll be praying for your mom and for her miracle.  Cancer is such an ugly disease, I love to see people beating it, though the side effects can be so hard sometimes.


----------



## haleyknits

Sorry to post without commenting again, I'm not fully awake yet 

For those who have AG dolls, can someone give me an idea of size? dd has a couple Cabbage Patch Kids Newborns that I want to make clothes for, but I am not so great at sewing yet that I don't know if I could make a pattern for them. I might be able to alter one though. Here is what she has: 

In case you can't see the numbers, she is 8" from neck to toes and about 9" chest circumference. Her body is soft, so she can squeeze into things if needed lol


----------



## DMGeurts

haleyknits said:


> Sorry to post without commenting again, I'm not fully awake yet
> 
> For those who have AG dolls, can someone give me an idea of size? dd has a couple Cabbage Patch Kids Newborns that I want to make clothes for, but I am not so great at sewing yet that I don't know if I could make a pattern for them. I might be able to alter one though. Here is what she has:
> 
> In case you can't see the numbers, she is 8" from neck to toes and about 9" chest circumference. Her body is soft, so she can squeeze into things if needed lol



I think there might be patterns for CPKs... I don't think that altering AG patterns will work - as their body shapes are totally different - and their sizes are way off.   

Maybe someone else here has sewn for CPKs before and can tell you better than I can???

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

I forgot to say that AGs are 18" tall.  

D~


----------



## Darragh

Ok, I'm fairly new to machine embroidery and thus far have only been embroidering size xs children's shirts.  Now I'm trying to do a Large size child's shirt and hooping it in the same way that I've done the other shirts.  However my clamps (hair clamps) are up higher because there is more material in the shirt to clamp down.  Now the clamps are getting in the way of the presser lever and keep raising it up.  That throws my sewing off the track.  I've tried two shirts now for my Make a Wish Big Give and they're not coming out right!  Is there anything I can do to keep this from happening or anyway of hooping or clamping the shirts?  (please, please, please)

Thanks


----------



## clairemolly

Darragh said:


> Ok, I'm fairly new to machine embroidery and thus far have only been embroidering size xs children's shirts.  Now I'm trying to do a Large size child's shirt and hooping it in the same way that I've done the other shirts.  However my clamps (hair clamps) are up higher because there is more material in the shirt to clamp down.  Now the clamps are getting in the way of the presser lever and keep raising it up.  That throws my sewing off the track.  I've tried two shirts now for my Make a Wish Big Give and they're not coming out right!  Is there anything I can do to keep this from happening or anyway of hooping or clamping the shirts?  (please, please, please)
> 
> Thanks



I find that the larger the shirt is, the less clips I use to clip it out of the way.  I just tend to hold it out of the way right around the design, if that makes sense.


----------



## UtahMama

Heyyyy sewers (one who sews, not the place rain water goes)...

I have a little less than a million NEW girl-clothing patterns that include Disney Princesses to give to a good home. I don't want to sell or trade them. 

I tend to over-buy at 99 cent sales!


Oh, they are all for 4T and smaller. 

Please PM me if interested. (this thread moves too fast, and I'm lame at keeping up)

Team Mickey! (LOL, I'm trying to make that catch on)


EDITED TO ADD: Fruto76 "wins" (LOL) Glad they'll be going to a nice home! <3


----------



## hivemama

Does anyone know of a good source for farbenmix patterns besides ordering directly from them? I want the Pitt pattern (boys pants) and can't seem to find it from anyone but the company. Or, does anyone have one they're done with they'd want to sell?

Janna


----------



## MinnieVanMom

GlassSlippers said:


> Guess what! The Mr. just gave the go-ahead for the Girls Trip that DD18 wants to take!
> 
> It looks like we'll be checking in on June 19th and out on June 24th! How cool is that!?!? We're going to be checking into the College Program for summer 2012 for DD while we're there and maybe even an internship for me since I'm already a Disney Store Cast Member.
> 
> Now I need to get started on those customs she wants and I'm hoping someone can recommend a few patterns. We need a bowling shirt for a juniors size 1/2 or XS (teeny, I know) and a misses medium to large. I don't care if they're technically men's patterns. I don't think it would matter much with this kind of shirt, would it? I also need a stripwork skirt pattern in the same sizes. Which ones do y'all use?
> 
> Right now we're so excited we're practically vibrating!
> 
> Thanks for "listening"!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk


Lori, Just take the skilz from the bowling shirt, like sewing the strip in front and then lay the commercial pattern down and cut it out.  I always use the bowling shirt collar method.  I do the sleeves with lining and then have to set them up as in a bowling shirt.  I plan to get a tutorial done this week.



Darragh said:


> Ok, I'm fairly new to machine embroidery and thus far have only been embroidering size xs children's shirts.  Now I'm trying to do a Large size child's shirt and hooping it in the same way that I've done the other shirts.  However my clamps (hair clamps) are up higher because there is more material in the shirt to clamp down.  Now the clamps are getting in the way of the presser lever and keep raising it up.  That throws my sewing off the track.  I've tried two shirts now for my Make a Wish Big Give and they're not coming out right!  Is there anything I can do to keep this from happening or anyway of hooping or clamping the shirts?  (please, please, please)
> 
> Thanks



Are you floating the shirts?  Are you opening them up first?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

1308Miles said:


> That was ME!  I saw your family at the Guest Relations building right outside Magic Kingdom wearing the patchwork twirls, bowling shirts, and pirate shirts. I remember your DH and another lady on an ECV. I went right up to your DH and said, "I know that pattern! That's a bowling shirt!" He was super nice and told me that you were in line and to wait to say hello....but DS5 was pulling at my arm and wanting to get into the park. I told your DH that I'd look for you inside but never found you again.
> 
> We got TONS of compliments on my kids' outfits...I was so proud of my hard work! One thing I learned the hard way - try the clothes on before you leave! I spent hours making that cute pink Portrait Peasant and embellishing it only to find out at WDW that it was way too small for DD! I was SO sad.
> 
> Pics to follow...


I am so sorry we missed each other.  DH told me you came right up and was so nice.  I so understand the kids pulling to get going so don't think a thing about it.

We got stopped in the park several times and heard more than once "it's them".  Very cute.  I always bring a little sewing kit just in case and do make everyone try on.  Sorry her dress didn't fit.  

Are you all unpacked?  Are you back to real life?


----------



## miprender

*Toadstool* said:


> Since our float was Disney themed I decided to post about it.
> We were in a little Mardi Gras parade called Krewe Le Petite Enfants. I made Hannah's dress for Disney in December. I'm not sure if I ever posted it here.
> I hate editing pictures.
> Hannah had a blast and is looking forward to the rest of the parades this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *******~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**********~~~~~~~~~~~******
> Going to parade tomorrow so I should be sleeping. I always end up posting on the dis at 3 am. It calls to me then.
> In case anyone was wondering my mom's cat scans last month showed that her cancer is shrinking. They say its still really bad and terminal, but I believe God can work miracles.. and cancer shrinking sure sounds like one to me. Chemo is making her really sick though. That part is so rough. Little Hannah doesn't understand why she isn't getting better either.



So cute  And glad your mom's tumor is shrinking. Praying that you continue to receive good news.



hivemama said:


> Does anyone know of a good source for farbenmix patterns besides ordering directly from them? I want the Pitt pattern (boys pants) and can't seem to find it from anyone but the company. Or, does anyone have one they're done with they'd want to sell?
> 
> Janna



I purchased my VIDA from this site: http://www.banberryplace.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2

and they were quick with shipping.




Darragh said:


> Ok, I'm fairly new to machine embroidery and thus far have only been embroidering size xs children's shirts.  Now I'm trying to do a Large size child's shirt and hooping it in the same way that I've done the other shirts.  However my clamps (hair clamps) are up higher because there is more material in the shirt to clamp down.  Now the clamps are getting in the way of the presser lever and keep raising it up.  That throws my sewing off the track.  I've tried two shirts now for my Make a Wish Big Give and they're not coming out right!  Is there anything I can do to keep this from happening or anyway of hooping or clamping the shirts?  (please, please, please)
> 
> Thanks



What are the clips for?To hold down the shirt I have never done it that way. I just spray the stabilizer and lay the shirt on top. I then just make sure to keep the rest of the shirt out of the way when the machine is sewing.


----------



## DMGeurts

*Toadstool* said:


> Since our float was Disney themed I decided to post about it.
> We were in a little Mardi Gras parade called Krewe Le Petite Enfants. I made Hannah's dress for Disney in December. I'm not sure if I ever posted it here.
> I hate editing pictures.
> Hannah had a blast and is looking forward to the rest of the parades this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *******~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**********~~~~~~~~~~~******
> Going to parade tomorrow so I should be sleeping. I always end up posting on the dis at 3 am. It calls to me then.
> In case anyone was wondering my mom's cat scans last month showed that her cancer is shrinking. They say its still really bad and terminal, but I believe God can work miracles.. and cancer shrinking sure sounds like one to me. Chemo is making her really sick though. That part is so rough. Little Hannah doesn't understand why she isn't getting better either.




Hannah makes the perfet little princess!    I hope you mom's tumor continues to shrink and she starts feeling better soon.  

D~


----------



## cogero

I am on my iPad and I always loose my quotes on it. The float is so cute. I am finally working on some projects. It took me an hour to find the easy fit pants I cut out for ds.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

cogero said:


> I am on my iPad and I always loose my quotes on it. The float is so cute. I am finally working on some projects. It took me an hour to find the easy fit pants I cut out for ds.


LOL, I feel your pain!!!  I can't quote on my iPad either, especially if its a long OP and forget multiquoting...is your problem the same as mine...you can't see the bottom of the message your trying to quote, so you can't start writing?  That's what Im dealng with, I thought I just didnt know how to use it well enough yet, its still new to me.  So, if anyone sees me comment and not by quoting the OP, that's why.


----------



## weluvdizne

*Toadstool* said:


> Since our float was Disney themed I decided to post about it.
> We were in a little Mardi Gras parade called Krewe Le Petite Enfants. I made Hannah's dress for Disney in December. I'm not sure if I ever posted it here.
> I hate editing pictures.
> Hannah had a blast and is looking forward to the rest of the parades this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *******~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**********~~~~~~~~~~~******
> Going to parade tomorrow so I should be sleeping. I always end up posting on the dis at 3 am. It calls to me then.
> In case anyone was wondering my mom's cat scans last month showed that her cancer is shrinking. They say its still really bad and terminal, but I believe God can work miracles.. and cancer shrinking sure sounds like one to me. Chemo is making her really sick though. That part is so rough. Little Hannah doesn't understand why she isn't getting better either.



Such a great float.  She looks like she is having a lot of fun.  The dress is gorgeous.  We are from Chicago, but the kids and I were able to head down to Grand Isle last year for Mardi Gras and loved it!  Feel like we are missing out this year, but planning to head back again next year, I hope!  Will keep praying for your mom.  God does work miracles, and I'm praying he's sending one your way!


----------



## miprender

I finally put the BigGive picture in my siggie but how do I put a link into it?


----------



## tink15823

This is my first time on this tread my Dh bought me a Se 400 from brother last night. I would like to know a couple things. Can I get Disney cards for  it because it is not a se 400 I have  Disney Pix can I make my own downloads? Best place for cards and thread ? Any tricks that you have found that made it easier for you ? Thanks in advance !


----------



## cogero

tink15823 said:


> This is my first time on this tread my Dh bought me a Se 400 from brother last night. I would like to know a couple things. Can I get Disney cards for  it because it is not a se 400 I have  Disney Pix can I make my own downloads? Best place for cards and thread ? Any tricks that you have found that made it easier for you ? Thanks in advance !



I have an se400 I love it because you can get your images online. There are several places to get designs. HeatherSue has some of the best she is on Etsy and Facebook.


----------



## weluvdizne

How much can I up-size a bowling shirt?  Can I make it to fit my DH?  Is there a tute somewhere that will help me figure it out?  Thanks so much, and sorry for all the questions.


----------



## weluvdizne

miprender said:


> I finally put the BigGive picture in my siggie but how do I put a link into it?



I am not sure how I did it, but I think when you grab the button to put it in your siggie, you have to edit out the spaces in the address.  I did that, and I think my button works.  Maybe I should try it. o.k., I tried it and it works.  Try that - editing out the spaces in the address.  Hope it works for you.


----------



## weluvdizne

kstgelais4 said:


> Here are the rest of our trip outfits.
> 
> I don't have a great pic of these. It is really just a Minnie peasant dress. Nothing special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family Tee's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the best pic I could find of the twirl skirt I made the girls to go with it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these skirts were my absolute favorite. They were so poofy, and definitely got the most attention! They still fit them too, so I think they will wear them again with new tee's on our next trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella asked them to take a pic of the back because they had a bow "just like hers" She made a HUGE deal of the girls outfits.


Love all the outfits!  Thanks for posting the pix from WDW.  Love seeing action photos.  Looks like you all had a great time!



DMGeurts said:


> Anyways here's Rapunzel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


All your creations turn out so neat.  Love all the extra little details you add.  Lovely work



jessica52877 said:


> Aww, I was in the photobucket account and saw this. Where did little Dallas go?


They sure do grow up too fast, don't they?



revrob said:


> WOW! I've not posted here in AGES!  It seems that my sewing time is very limited, and I've started quilting more, so that cuts into my clothing creation time as well.  I also had 3 surgeries in 4 months and I've been doing OT for the past two months, and, well, there's just not been much time.
> 
> I DID just recently make something that makes my DD very happy!  Her first father/daughter dance is tonight.  This dress came in perfectly!  It's a test for a new Sis Boom pattern that is in the works (called the Marissa).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO, I thought I'd share!
> 
> Hope to have something new to share soon - we have a trip planned for the end of the summer, and I've been working on lots of fun things that will work for both my quilting projects as well as our upcoming trip!


Hope you are feeling better.  The dress turned out really great.  Can't wait for the pattern to be available.  Daddy and daughter look so cute!



labruto4 said:


> My first time making the Audrey skirt.  My daughter picked this skirt for Dr. Seuss Day.


She picked great.  Turned out nice.  



aboveH20 said:


> I was trying to think of something clever to put on my test cap.  I like "I survived Spaceshp Earth".  Keep looking for some photos below.
> 
> Thanks.  And because you shared photos of your daughters' walls, I'll share my wall in the basement.
> 
> One wall of my sewing "room" in the basement


Love the sewing room wall.  I always think - there must be a way to use these bags.  I love what you came up with.  Neat "wallpaper"



PurpleEars said:


> A tink patchwork twirl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Woody and Buzz bowling shirt:


These turned out so nice.  I bet they loved them.  I have that same Buzz fabric and plan to use it for my boys for our fall trip.  You did great with the fabric placement on the shirts.  



Loodlow said:


> Yay finished another simply sweet! They are getting easier. Thanks again for the inspiration.


Looks great.  I started my first SS, but haven't finished it yet.  Just seem to keep getting distracted. 



mommy2mrb said:


> I have two very special outfits to share.....
> 
> DMGeurts made these for Megan's AG dolls....Minnie mouse was Megan's first disney love and Goofy who was my DH Jim's favorite, in his memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D - thank you again for making such special outfits for Megan...its really means alot to me (D- gave me permission to post the photos)
> 
> when Megan opened them she said "Mama, they are so much better than AG clothes you get in the store!"  I totally agree
> 
> D, you made my girl very happy!!!


What a sweet gesture.  Megan looks so happy with the new outfits.  Have a great trip.  You two deserve it!



fairygoodmother said:


>


No advice, just wanted to say, Perry looks great!



Ericandjenng said:


> Just a quick drop in to post the Tie-dye Mickey's I did for Kade's Big Give since they got their package on Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All 8 shirts


These look sharp!  How nice of you to do that for them.  What dye did you use?  I used the stuff from Michael's last time, but it seemed to fade.  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Okay, so totally off topic...but if you happen to live in CT or a neighboring state and you are looking to adopt...our new foster puppy Buffy is looking for a home.


I wish we could adopt another dog, but with a dog, two cats and a bunny, DH says no more pets!  He said that before the bunny moved in, too, so who knows.  Won't he be surprised when we pet sit my brother's dog and cat in a few weeks.  



tricia said:


> Needed some spring colors in my life last night, so I whipped up these little 6mos size summer dresses.


Such cute shirts, and I really love the fabrics you chose.



tricia said:


> just wanted to share what I found today.  Grinch who stole Christmas fabric set to be release in May  http://www.christmascloth.com/Grinch-Christmas-Fabric-Robert-Kaufman-Fabrics.asp?Store_Id=499&T=1


Thanks for sharing this info.  My son is a huge Grinch fan.  He wears his Grinch t-shirt all year.  



Fruto76 said:


> WOW! Everyones creations are so great! You are all so inspiring!
> 
> Here is what I have been working on the last couple days
> Tink Sundress for DD9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie skirt for DD9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to come up with something for DS7. I like the bowling shirts, so maybe that will work. I didn't think he would want anything besides the tie dye shirts but after DD was trying on her stuff, he says "What are you making me?"  SO looks like I'm off for some boy fabric. How difficult is the bowling shirt pattern to follow???


My son asks me the same question.  So much easier to come up with projects for girls.  Nice work.  The skirts came out cute.  Have fun on your trip.



ellenbenny said:


> I used the Simplicity 9902 as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I stalked facebook and etsy for a very long time to find one for a good price, I wasn't willing to pay $50 for it.  I eventually ended up finding what I wanted, but it took quite a while.



This is AMAZING!  It looks great, and what a little cutie pie!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

weluvdizne said:


> How much can I up-size a bowling shirt?  Can I make it to fit my DH?  Is there a tute somewhere that will help me figure it out?  Thanks so much, and sorry for all the questions.



You don't upsize but use the commercial pattern.  First add the strips of fabric and I use 2 - 3 inches for the front and decide on the back.  Sew the fabric together as you would for a Carla C bowling shirt.  Lay the fabric down and cut on the commercial pattern.  Sew together as directed with a few exceptions.

Add the facing to the shirt and serge around the neckline to hold down facing, then put on the collar using bowling shirt methods.  I line my sleeves using bowling shirt method and then have to stitch the sides of the shirt up and drop in sleeves and stitch them in.  

I hope this helps.  Feel free to ask me any questions about bowling shirts.  I feel like a bowling shirt junky.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

This is not the full tutorial or the way I had planned but here is some photos with examples: This is the fabric with the strips sewn in and ready to cut from the commercial pattern.









Make the sleeves the same as directed in the bowling shirt but sew up the sides of the shirt and then drop in the sleeves and sew them in.  Most commercial patterns have you stitch from sleeve edge to shirt side bottom.  If you don't want the sleeves lined, the commercial way is fine.  For lining use the bowling shirt directions.





Placket/facing: In this picture you see the facing.  Serge onto the front pieces of shirt, then fold right side facing to right side of shirt.  You see outside of fabric on both sides.  Serge or sew the entire neckline, then turn out.  Now the facing is on inside of shirt like it is suppose to be. I use a pin and make the corners sharp.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Collar: I use the bowling shirt method.  With the facing attached and the neckline serged, I fold down the part without the facings, then pin the collar as directed in the bowling shirt.  

I didn't take a lot of pictures once I did figure out how to get the facing in correctly but I will make a new shirt and get better photos.

I hope this helps and feel free to ask me questions.  I feel like an upsize bowling shirt expert.


----------



## VBAndrea

Waaaaayyyyyy TMTQ and way TTTQ (we just got back from Great Wolf Lodge -- fun but exhausting!.  And no, I did not make my dd a custom but I did make her a wolf necklace per her request and eye spy bags for the kids for the car ride up).

Everything posted looks great.  I think I may be in love with Carla's new pattern -- I can't wait to see more photos of other outfits with it but I really like what Shannon did.





billwendy said:


> Here is a little video clip of Kade playing with the book Andrea sent him - the parents were just so wow'd!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzpQ4nlOguQ



I saw that and loved that Kade is actually reaching to touch the items himself -- I thought his parents would have to guide his hand.  Made me teary eyed.  I took better pics of the book before I sent it and will post them now that the family received the book (likely not until tomorrow though -- laundry beckons tonight ).



chellewashere said:


> Total NEWBIE
> So I have NEVER sewn a thing in my life! I was getting sick of watching my DH get hobby after hobby and me having nothing "entertaining" to do so we went out today and got my very belated Christmas present a Brother SC-400. Have no clue how to use it or where to start but this should be fun
> I went out today and got just a couple of yards of fabric and a dress pattern to make. I got the needle threaded and made my first stitch (in practice fabric) so WAHOO now I am ready to go
> I will be back reading alot of pages in the next few days but hopefully this is something I will be able to learn to do. I have always been so envious of folks that could sew and after spending a near fortune in the past few years buying clothes for our Disney trips off Etsy I am ready to go for it. Wish me luck.


Welcome!  Did you buy a commercial pattern or a YCMT pattern?  If you have never sewn in your life I hope you didn't get a commercial pattern, but if you did and it gives you problems don't despair, just get pattern from YCMT and try again.  Carla C has a couple of good starter patterns.


----------



## chellewashere

VBAndrea said:


> Welcome!  Did you buy a commercial pattern or a YCMT pattern?  If you have never sewn in your life I hope you didn't get a commercial pattern, but if you did and it gives you problems don't despair, just get pattern from YCMT and try again.  Carla C has a couple of good starter patterns.



Thanks everyone. 
I got a couple of commercial patterns and will be getting a few that I fell in love with on YCMT next weekend.
I made my first dress tonight. Ok nothing fancy and nowhere near good but I have never picked up a needle and tread before in my life and gave it a try. Very basic basic pillow dress but I really want to learn how to do the fun twirl and patch skirts/dresses.


----------



## chellewashere

tink15823 said:


> This is my first time on this tread my Dh bought me a Se 400 from brother last night. QUOTE]
> 
> Haha me too what a small world


----------



## VBAndrea

These are items I sent to Kade and family for the Big Give:

Luggage tags for all (Front):





back of luggage tags:





Jackson's Eye Spy Bag -- front with Perry:





Back with P&F:





Kade's sensory books -- for those who don't know Kade has a visual processing disorder.  He can see some colors but has trouble processing what he sees so I tried to keep the images simple with lots of texture.  I actually took better pictures of the book after posting these on the Big Give board, but I'm too lazy to upload them to photobucket.

First up is a book that has Magic Kingdom, DHS and Epcot (I just hit a few highlights of what Kade likes or boyish rides at MK):
Cover:





First pages are Mickey and Pluto.  I did Mickey in a shimmery red fun foam (b/c Kade can see red) and Pluto is out of felt with fabric paint eyes and nose that are kind of like a patent leather feel, and his ears are floppy and stuffed:





Next I did a wooden train for the railroad, a fun foam race car for the speedway highlighted with some puff paint (#3 b/c Kade is 3 y/o) and a page with suncatchers and a fun foam pirate for Pirates of the Caribbean:





Then DHS with a wooden star, fun foam Handy Manny, and foam Toy Story Puzzle pieces:





Up with real balloons (my sewing machine hated sewing balloons!) and Monster's Inc which was just an iron to which I added taggies -- one was mylar b/c Kade really likes mylar.





And for Epcot all I did was the seas.  Dory is not finished in this photo but she now has eyes!  These are mainly made out of gift bags and mylar.  The jelly fish has ribbon legs that Kade can grab:





And then I made an AK book.  I used precut felt for the pages so it was a bit easier to put together.  For both books I inserted plastic grid covered with quilt batting which makes the pages stand up a bit -- not too floppy.

Cover:





First pages are tree of life and a leopard (remember my leopard dilemma? -- I just labeled it a leopard so it is what it is).  The tree of life has a gauzy fabric for the trunk which I painted brown so it feels more like bark.  Some leaves are silk, some I made from fabric.  The leopard is a furry leopard fabric with bead eyes:





Then and elephant made from shelf liner with a floppy ear and braided tail and a furry zebra (his tail is movable as well):






A lion made with yarn on plastic grid and a furry giraffe:





And my personal favorite pages:  A monkey out of pom poms and a macaw of fun foam and feathers.





These books were fun to make, but very time consuming.  I reinforced every tiny piece at least twice -- like all the bead eyes and anything moveable.  A lot of hand sewing was involved.  I'm really happy with how they turned out and the family seems to like them as well which is most important.


----------



## teresajoy

kstgelais4 said:


> Here are the rest of our trip outfits.
> 
> I don't have a great pic of these. It is really just a Minnie peasant dress. Nothing special.



These outfits are adorable!!! And, I agree with the other poster, they are NOT JUST Minnie PP dresses! They are very cute!!!

What pattern are those skirts? I thought you posted it, but when I looked it up, it didn't look like the same pattern. 



jessica52877 said:


> I am waiting for you to have another first! LOL!



I would love another baby. 





DMGeurts said:


> LOL  Nini!    Sorry I can't help you out with your arm hole template - I've never made a pillowcase dress.
> 
> I thought I'd do a quick drive by to post my Rapunzel outfit... this will be it for a while, as I haven't started on any of the other princesses yet...  I do plan to start Cinderella and Briar Rose today though.
> 
> Anyways here's Rapunzel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



I really love your designs. They are so cute! 



billwendy said:


> Lovin the adorable customs!! The pic with Cinderella and the girls is my favorite!!!!
> 
> Welcome home April!! Hope you feel better quick!!
> 
> Those AG doll clothes are just so cute!!
> 
> Quick question. Remember a few weeks ago I was mentioning about the little missionary baby in Bolivia, Joelito, who needed feeding tubes? Well, FINALLY the ones we purchased that were Fed Ex's (that was $400!!!!!) arrived at his home yesterday. Now, part 2.....does anyone know where I can get an inexpensive or donated portable Oxygen generator? Joelito needs to travel to another country for surgery, and due to his need for O2, he cant travel with the big green cylinder......I saw some pictures of the baby, and he is so cute, but definately looks like he has been through alot. The family seem so sweet - they prayed for children - they had their first son, and then when Joelito came, they were so excited. He came home as a typical infant, and then started having episodes at only a week old. So sad - they think that he may have epilepsy, and I think there is much more going on. I have emailed manufacturers, home health companies, checked craigslist - any suggestions are so appreciated  so this little one can get what he needs so badly!



Poor little buy. I hope everything works out for this family. I wish I had some advice for you. 



UtahMama said:


> I thought a Brilliant thought!  This thought woke me up last night, it's so good. My Million Dollar Idea:
> 
> Maybe it's been "done" before (????) but you know the Twilight reference
> "Team Edward" and "Team Jacob"?....What about a t-shirt that says either "Team Mickey" or "Team Donald" (or whomever)??? I LOVE this idea
> 
> If this has been done or is lame,
> 
> If you like it, feel free to copy or borrow. I share!



I think it's a wonderful idea! Although, I'm not sure which team I'm on, I'll have to think about it! 



chellewashere said:


> Total NEWBIE
> So I have NEVER sewn a thing in my life! I was getting sick of watching my DH get hobby after hobby and me having nothing "entertaining" to do so we went out today and got my very belated Christmas present a Brother
> I went out today and got just a couple of yards of fabric and a dress pattern to make. I got the needle threaded and made my first stitch (in practice fabric) so WAHOO now I am ready to go
> I will be back reading alot of pages in the next few days but hopefully this is something I will be able to learn to do. I have always been so envious of folks that could sew and after spending a near fortune in the past few years buying clothes for our Disney trips off Etsy I am ready to go for it. Wish me luck.


 You can do it! 



GlassSlippers said:


> Guess what! The Mr. just gave the go-ahead for the Girls Trip that DD18 wants to take!
> 
> It looks like we'll be checking in on June 19th and out on June 24th! How cool is that!?!? We're going to be checking into the College Program for summer 2012 for DD while we're there and maybe even an internship for me since I'm already a Disney Store Cast Member.
> 
> Now I need to get started on those customs she wants and I'm hoping someone can recommend a few patterns. We need a bowling shirt for a juniors size 1/2 or XS (teeny, I know) and a misses medium to large. I don't care if they're technically men's patterns. I don't think it would matter much with this kind of shirt, would it? I also need a stripwork skirt pattern in the same sizes. Which ones do y'all use?
> 
> Right now we're so excited we're practically vibrating!
> 
> Thanks for "listening"!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



WOO HOOO!!!! 



*Toadstool* said:


> Since our float was Disney themed I decided to post about it.
> We were in a little Mardi Gras parade called Krewe Le Petite Enfants. I made Hannah's dress for Disney in December. I'm not sure if I ever posted it here.
> I hate editing pictures.
> Hannah had a blast and is looking forward to the rest of the parades this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *******~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**********~~~~~~~~~~~******
> Going to parade tomorrow so I should be sleeping. I always end up posting on the dis at 3 am. It calls to me then.
> In case anyone was wondering my mom's cat scans last month showed that her cancer is shrinking. They say its still really bad and terminal, but I believe God can work miracles.. and cancer shrinking sure sounds like one to me. Chemo is making her really sick though. That part is so rough. Little Hannah doesn't understand why she isn't getting better either.



I love it!!! Hannah is such a cutie!!!

I am so sorry about your Mom. That has got to be so hard for you.  Cancer really stinks. I sometimes wake up in the middle of the night in a cold sweat worrying about Barbara. I can't even imagine what I'd be like if it were my Mom. 




chellewashere said:


> Thanks everyone.
> I got a couple of commercial patterns and will be getting a few that I fell in love with on YCMT next weekend.
> I made my first dress tonight. Ok nothing fancy and nowhere near good but I have never picked up a needle and tread before in my life and gave it a try. Very basic basic pillow dress but I really want to learn how to do the fun twirl and patch skirts/dresses.



Adorable!!!! That is such pretty fabric.


----------



## weluvdizne

MinnieVanMom said:


> You don't upsize but use the commercial pattern.  First add the strips of fabric and I use 2 - 3 inches for the front and decide on the back.  Sew the fabric together as you would for a Carla C bowling shirt.  Lay the fabric down and cut on the commercial pattern.  Sew together as directed with a few exceptions.
> 
> Add the facing to the shirt and serge around the neckline to hold down facing, then put on the collar using bowling shirt methods.  I line my sleeves using bowling shirt method and then have to stitch the sides of the shirt up and drop in sleeves and stitch them in.
> 
> I hope this helps.  Feel free to ask me any questions about bowling shirts.  I feel like a bowling shirt junky.



Welcome back.  Hope you had a great trip.  Can't wait to see pix.

Thanks for the bowling shirt info.  I appreciate it.  The pictures help a lot.  Now, which commercial pattern are you using?  I suppose it wouldn't really matter since you are just using it to cut the fabric, right?  Also, does Carla's bowling shirt pattern run big, small or true to size?  
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Ericandjenng

chellewashere said:


> Thanks everyone.
> I got a couple of commercial patterns and will be getting a few that I fell in love with on YCMT next weekend.
> I made my first dress tonight. Ok nothing fancy and nowhere near good but I have never picked up a needle and tread before in my life and gave it a try. Very basic basic pillow dress but I really want to learn how to do the fun twirl and patch skirts/dresses.



This is FABULOUS!!!  Way to go on your first try!!  Remember we're all harder on ourselves.



VBAndrea said:


> These are items I sent to Kade and family for the Big Give:
> 
> Luggage tags for all (Front):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back of luggage tags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson's Eye Spy Bag -- front with Perry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back with P&F:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kade's sensory books -- for those who don't know Kade has a visual processing disorder.  He can see some colors but has trouble processing what he sees so I tried to keep the images simple with lots of texture.  I actually took better pictures of the book after posting these on the Big Give board, but I'm too lazy to upload them to photobucket.
> 
> First up is a book that has Magic Kingdom, DHS and Epcot (I just hit a few highlights of what Kade likes or boyish rides at MK):
> Cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First pages are Mickey and Pluto.  I did Mickey in a shimmery red fun foam (b/c Kade can see red) and Pluto is out of felt with fabric paint eyes and nose that are kind of like a patent leather feel, and his ears are floppy and stuffed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I did a wooden train for the railroad, a fun foam race car for the speedway highlighted with some puff paint (#3 b/c Kade is 3 y/o) and a page with suncatchers and a fun foam pirate for Pirates of the Caribbean:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then DHS with a wooden star, fun foam Handy Manny, and foam Toy Story Puzzle pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up with real balloons (my sewing machine hated sewing balloons!) and Monster's Inc which was just an iron to which I added taggies -- one was mylar b/c Kade really likes mylar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for Epcot all I did was the seas.  Dory is not finished in this photo but she now has eyes!  These are mainly made out of gift bags and mylar.  The jelly fish has ribbon legs that Kade can grab:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I made an AK book.  I used precut felt for the pages so it was a bit easier to put together.  For both books I inserted plastic grid covered with quilt batting which makes the pages stand up a bit -- not too floppy.
> 
> Cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First pages are tree of life and a leopard (remember my leopard dilemma? -- I just labeled it a leopard so it is what it is).  The tree of life has a gauzy fabric for the trunk which I painted brown so it feels more like bark.  Some leaves are silk, some I made from fabric.  The leopard is a furry leopard fabric with bead eyes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then and elephant made from shelf liner with a floppy ear and braided tail and a furry zebra (his tail is movable as well):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lion made with yarn on plastic grid and a furry giraffe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my personal favorite pages:  A monkey out of pom poms and a macaw of fun foam and feathers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These books were fun to make, but very time consuming.  I reinforced every tiny piece at least twice -- like all the bead eyes and anything moveable.  A lot of hand sewing was involved.  I'm really happy with how they turned out and the family seems to like them as well which is most important.



I love the stuff you did for Kade & Jackson.  Those books are out of this world!!

Weluvdizne--I have a bad habit...I collect dye kits  Unless I have an idea for something specific, I just buy dye kits as I find them marked down.  Therefore, I've got some older kits that still come with the soda ash and you have to soak them.  With this set, I wound up using older and newer colors but used soda ash to pre-soak all the shirts.  The other two things is 1. I always buy the heavier weight shirts at Wal-Mart--usually Hanes or Fruit of the Loom--I never get the ones in a package which are very lightweight.  They just seem to hold the color better.  And 2.  I always let them soak overnight wrapped in the plastic wrap.  I don't know that these won't fade.  

The other funny thing about my tie-dyes...I always have one shirt that winds up with a "wonky" ear...no matter how many I do.  This time was no exception.  I just let it go and hope no one else pays attention.


----------



## weluvdizne

chellewashere said:


>


This turned out really nice.  Your dd is adorable and looks very happy with her new dress.  I am new around here, too.  Well, I've been around a while, but haven't made much in that time.  I'm learning and everyone is always so helpful when I ask questions.  Such a great group to be a part of!  Can't wait to see what else you make.  



VBAndrea said:


> These are items I sent to Kade and family for the Big Give:
> 
> Luggage tags for all (Front):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back of luggage tags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson's Eye Spy Bag -- front with Perry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back with P&F:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kade's sensory books
> First up is a book that has Magic Kingdom, DHS and Epcot (I just hit a few highlights of what Kade likes or boyish rides at MK):
> Cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First pages are Mickey and Pluto.  I did Mickey in a shimmery red fun foam (b/c Kade can see red) and Pluto is out of felt with fabric paint eyes and nose that are kind of like a patent leather feel, and his ears are floppy and stuffed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I did a wooden train for the railroad, a fun foam race car for the speedway highlighted with some puff paint (#3 b/c Kade is 3 y/o) and a page with suncatchers and a fun foam pirate for Pirates of the Caribbean:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then DHS with a wooden star, fun foam Handy Manny, and foam Toy Story Puzzle pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up with real balloons (my sewing machine hated sewing balloons!) and Monster's Inc which was just an iron to which I added taggies -- one was mylar b/c Kade really likes mylar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for Epcot all I did was the seas.  Dory is not finished in this photo but she now has eyes!  These are mainly made out of gift bags and mylar.  The jelly fish has ribbon legs that Kade can grab:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I made an AK book.  I used precut felt for the pages so it was a bit easier to put together.  For both books I inserted plastic grid covered with quilt batting which makes the pages stand up a bit -- not too floppy.
> 
> Cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First pages are tree of life and a leopard (remember my leopard dilemma? -- I just labeled it a leopard so it is what it is).  The tree of life has a gauzy fabric for the trunk which I painted brown so it feels more like bark.  Some leaves are silk, some I made from fabric.  The leopard is a furry leopard fabric with bead eyes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then and elephant made from shelf liner with a floppy ear and braided tail and a furry zebra (his tail is movable as well):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lion made with yarn on plastic grid and a furry giraffe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my personal favorite pages:  A monkey out of pom poms and a macaw of fun foam and feathers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These books were fun to make, but very time consuming.  I reinforced every tiny piece at least twice -- like all the bead eyes and anything moveable.  A lot of hand sewing was involved.  I'm really happy with how they turned out and the family seems to like them as well which is most important.



Well, I couldn't pick which pages to cut out when quoting you because it's so obvious how much time you spent on this.  You put a lot of thought into each and every image on each page, too.  Wow, this is really neat.  What a blessing for this little guy.  You are so great to have done this for him.  I loved watching the video of him enjoying the book.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

weluvdizne said:


> Welcome back.  Hope you had a great trip.  Can't wait to see pix.
> 
> Thanks for the bowling shirt info.  I appreciate it.  The pictures help a lot.  Now, which commercial pattern are you using?  I suppose it wouldn't really matter since you are just using it to cut the fabric, right?  Also, does Carla's bowling shirt pattern run big, small or true to size?
> Thanks again for your help.



I think they run a bit big.  You can use any pattern you want.  I didn't show the facing very well.  If you have any questions at all just ask me.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ABandrea,
You did an amazing job and went above and beyond.  I know Kade and his family are going to be thrilled.  I just wanted to say thank you so very much for doing the gives.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

chellewashere said:


> Thanks everyone.
> I got a couple of commercial patterns and will be getting a few that I fell in love with on YCMT next weekend.
> I made my first dress tonight. Ok nothing fancy and nowhere near good but I have never picked up a needle and tread before in my life and gave it a try. Very basic basic pillow dress but I really want to learn how to do the fun twirl and patch skirts/dresses.



Welcome and very well done.  You are smart to start out easy and take small steps to work up your skilz.  Very cute dress and your DD is too cute.


----------



## weluvdizne

I had an interesting afternoon.  My dd fell in love with Chip 'n Dale on our last trip.  So, when planning outfits for our upcoming trip, I knew I had to make something with C&D on it for her.  Well, I can't find any C&D fabric in the US, so I had to order it on Ebay from Malaysia.  The transaction went well, and I ordered from a seller with lots of transactions and 100% feedback.  The shipping was really fast.  It was actually precut 4X4 squares.  I thought it would be perfect for a patchwork twirl skirt.  Well, I sewed the squares together and when I was ironing the seams flat, the iron made the fabric shrink.   A lot I can't believe it.  It shrunk about 1/2 inch each way, at least!  I think it's still going to work, I'll just have to make the yoke and bottom ruffle each wider than planned.  I always prewash my fabric in hot, so I've never had this happen, and since they were precut squares, prewashing was not an option.  Oh well, live and learn, right?  

A while back, somebody asked if anyone else top-stitches patchwork.  Do you mean topstitch each and every seam on each square?  The thought had not occurred to me to do that, but maybe I should before I assemble this skirt.  What do you think?


----------



## ellenbenny

tricia said:


> Needed some spring colors in my life last night, so I whipped up these little 6mos size summer dresses.



Love these little dresses, so cute and spring-y!



tricia said:


> just wanted to share what I found today.  Grinch who stole Christmas fabric set to be release in May  http://www.christmascloth.com/Grinch-Christmas-Fabric-Robert-Kaufman-Fabrics.asp?Store_Id=499&T=1



Awesome!  Thanks for continuing to feed my addiction!



PurpleEars said:


> I have a couple of sewing projects to share from a recent Big Give, as the family has received them:
> 
> A tink patchwork twirl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Woody and Buzz bowling shirt:



Very nice work! And I know they will be loved!



Loodlow said:


> Yay finished another simply sweet! They are getting easier. Thanks again for the inspiration.


That is very cute!



Ericandjenng said:


> Just a quick drop in to post the Tie-dye Mickey's I did for Kade's Big Give since they got their package on Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All 8 shirts



Wow those look like a lot of work and they turned out great!!



labruto4 said:


> My first time making the Audrey skirt.  My daughter picked this skirt for Dr. Seuss Day.



I love the seuss skirt, and can't wait to get my box of seuss fabrics that I ordered!



aboveH20 said:


> T
> Thanks.  And because you shared photos of your daughters' walls, I'll share my wall in the basement.
> One wall of my sewing "room" in the basement



I love the creative use of the bags, I have a small collection myself that i need to think of a use for!



DMGeurts said:


> So, I've been busy and barely keeping up here.  I know that some of you wanted to see my princess outfits when I finished them.
> 
> The first one is Snow White.  I loved designing this one, but it turned out a little more plain than I would have liked.  Then I got to looking at Snow White's dress - and it is a little plain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next one is Princess Tiana...  This one was so much fun to do!  I love how every little bit of it turned out.


I absolutely love all of your doll outfits, amazing!!



revrob said:


> WOW! I've not posted here in AGES!  It seems that my sewing time is very limited, and I've started quilting more, so that cuts into my clothing creation time as well.  I also had 3 surgeries in 4 months and I've been doing OT for the past two months, and, well, there's just not been much time.
> 
> I DID just recently make something that makes my DD very happy!  Her first father/daughter dance is tonight.  This dress came in perfectly!  It's a test for a new Sis Boom pattern that is in the works (called the Marissa).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO, I thought I'd share!
> 
> Hope to have something new to share soon - we have a trip planned for the end of the summer, and I've been working on lots of fun things that will work for both my quilting projects as well as our upcoming trip!



Very nice, I love the pattern and your daughter looks adorable in it!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I'll get a picture of her wearing it tomorrow if I can. This is the size 1 (instead of the size 2)
> bah! I can't get facebook to show up- I really dislike their new photo display



I really like the fabric, very pretty!



kstgelais4 said:


> Here are the rest of our trip outfits.
> 
> I don't have a great pic of these. It is really just a Minnie peasant dress. Nothing special.



All of your outfits look great and adorable kids!!  I love the minnie dot peasant dresses!



*Toadstool* said:


> Since our float was Disney themed I decided to post about it.
> We were in a little Mardi Gras parade called Krewe Le Petite Enfants. I made Hannah's dress for Disney in December. I'm not sure if I ever posted it here.
> I hate editing pictures.
> Hannah had a blast and is looking forward to the rest of the parades this weekend.


Awesome float and I love the dress!  So sorry about your Mom, I hope the tumor will continue to shrink.



Darragh said:


> Ok, I'm fairly new to machine embroidery and thus far have only been embroidering size xs children's shirts.  Now I'm trying to do a Large size child's shirt and hooping it in the same way that I've done the other shirts.  However my clamps (hair clamps) are up higher because there is more material in the shirt to clamp down.  Now the clamps are getting in the way of the presser lever and keep raising it up.  That throws my sewing off the track.  I've tried two shirts now for my Make a Wish Big Give and they're not coming out right!  Is there anything I can do to keep this from happening or anyway of hooping or clamping the shirts?  (please, please, please)
> 
> Thanks



I hoop the stabilizer and float the shirt on top, and then use straight pins to hold it to the stabilizer, I am not familiar with clamps.



chellewashere said:


> Thanks everyone.
> I got a couple of commercial patterns and will be getting a few that I fell in love with on YCMT next weekend.
> I made my first dress tonight. Ok nothing fancy and nowhere near good but I have never picked up a needle and tread before in my life and gave it a try. Very basic basic pillow dress but I really want to learn how to do the fun twirl and patch skirts/dresses.



So cute, and she looks very happy with it!



VBAndrea said:


> These are items I sent to Kade and family for the Big Give:
> First up is a book that has Magic Kingdom, DHS and Epcot (I just hit a few highlights of what Kade likes or boyish rides at MK):
> Cover:



WOW Andrea, everything is amazing, you put so much work and love into these gifts!  I saw the pictures and the video and I can tell that they absolutely love the books!  So sweet of you!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Andrea-WOW!  Kade's book is so awesome!  The video shows how much he loves it!  All the pages are so incredible but I really love the Tree of Life!  I also love the leopard and I bet Kade will too-he looks so soft.




weluvdizne said:


> I had an interesting afternoon.  My dd fell in love with Chip 'n Dale on our last trip.  So, when planning outfits for our upcoming trip, I knew I had to make something with C&D on it for her.  Well, I can't find any C&D fabric in the US, so I had to order it on Ebay from Malaysia.  The transaction went well, and I ordered from a seller with lots of transactions and 100% feedback.  The shipping was really fast.  It was actually precut 4X4 squares.  I thought it would be perfect for a patchwork twirl skirt.  Well, I sewed the squares together and when I was ironing the seams flat, the iron made the fabric shrink.   A lot I can't believe it.  It shrunk about 1/2 inch each way, at least!  I think it's still going to work, I'll just have to make the yoke and bottom ruffle each wider than planned.  I always prewash my fabric in hot, so I've never had this happen, and since they were precut squares, prewashing was not an option.  Oh well, live and learn, right?
> 
> A while back, somebody asked if anyone else top-stitches patchwork.  Do you mean topstitch each and every seam on each square?  The thought had not occurred to me to do that, but maybe I should before I assemble this skirt.  What do you think?



I don't topstitch every square.  I did topstitch the rows.

If your DD loves Chip & Dale you should consider doing the character meal at Garden Grill at the Land Pavillion in Epcot.  The food is just OK at best but the character interaction is really awesome and Chip & Dale are really great there.


----------



## PurpleEars

GlassSlippers said:


> Guess what! The Mr. just gave the go-ahead for the Girls Trip that DD18 wants to take!
> 
> It looks like we'll be checking in on June 19th and out on June 24th! How cool is that!?!? We're going to be checking into the College Program for summer 2012 for DD while we're there and maybe even an internship for me since I'm already a Disney Store Cast Member.
> 
> Now I need to get started on those customs she wants and I'm hoping someone can recommend a few patterns. We need a bowling shirt for a juniors size 1/2 or XS (teeny, I know) and a misses medium to large. I don't care if they're technically men's patterns. I don't think it would matter much with this kind of shirt, would it? I also need a stripwork skirt pattern in the same sizes. Which ones do y'all use?
> 
> Right now we're so excited we're practically vibrating!
> 
> Thanks for "listening"!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



Congrats on your trip. I am curious as to why you chose the bowling shirt vs. a woman's blouse. A woman's blouse isn't that hard to do compard to a bowling shirt.



*Toadstool* said:


> Since our float was Disney themed I decided to post about it.
> We were in a little Mardi Gras parade called Krewe Le Petite Enfants. I made Hannah's dress for Disney in December. I'm not sure if I ever posted it here.
> I hate editing pictures.
> Hannah had a blast and is looking forward to the rest of the parades this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *******~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**********~~~~~~~~~~~******
> Going to parade tomorrow so I should be sleeping. I always end up posting on the dis at 3 am. It calls to me then.
> In case anyone was wondering my mom's cat scans last month showed that her cancer is shrinking. They say its still really bad and terminal, but I believe God can work miracles.. and cancer shrinking sure sounds like one to me. Chemo is making her really sick though. That part is so rough. Little Hannah doesn't understand why she isn't getting better either.



Hannah is so cute on the float. I am glad to hear your mom's cancer is shrinking. I am sorry to hear about chemo's side effects. 



chellewashere said:


> Thanks everyone.
> I got a couple of commercial patterns and will be getting a few that I fell in love with on YCMT next weekend.
> I made my first dress tonight. Ok nothing fancy and nowhere near good but I have never picked up a needle and tread before in my life and gave it a try. Very basic basic pillow dress but I really want to learn how to do the fun twirl and patch skirts/dresses.



Good job on that dress. You will be making ruffles and twirly dresses in no time!



VBAndrea said:


> These are items I sent to Kade and family for the Big Give:
> 
> Luggage tags for all (Front):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back of luggage tags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson's Eye Spy Bag -- front with Perry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back with P&F:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kade's sensory books -- for those who don't know Kade has a visual processing disorder.  He can see some colors but has trouble processing what he sees so I tried to keep the images simple with lots of texture.  I actually took better pictures of the book after posting these on the Big Give board, but I'm too lazy to upload them to photobucket.
> 
> First up is a book that has Magic Kingdom, DHS and Epcot (I just hit a few highlights of what Kade likes or boyish rides at MK):
> Cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First pages are Mickey and Pluto.  I did Mickey in a shimmery red fun foam (b/c Kade can see red) and Pluto is out of felt with fabric paint eyes and nose that are kind of like a patent leather feel, and his ears are floppy and stuffed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I did a wooden train for the railroad, a fun foam race car for the speedway highlighted with some puff paint (#3 b/c Kade is 3 y/o) and a page with suncatchers and a fun foam pirate for Pirates of the Caribbean:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then DHS with a wooden star, fun foam Handy Manny, and foam Toy Story Puzzle pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up with real balloons (my sewing machine hated sewing balloons!) and Monster's Inc which was just an iron to which I added taggies -- one was mylar b/c Kade really likes mylar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for Epcot all I did was the seas.  Dory is not finished in this photo but she now has eyes!  These are mainly made out of gift bags and mylar.  The jelly fish has ribbon legs that Kade can grab:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I made an AK book.  I used precut felt for the pages so it was a bit easier to put together.  For both books I inserted plastic grid covered with quilt batting which makes the pages stand up a bit -- not too floppy.
> 
> Cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First pages are tree of life and a leopard (remember my leopard dilemma? -- I just labeled it a leopard so it is what it is).  The tree of life has a gauzy fabric for the trunk which I painted brown so it feels more like bark.  Some leaves are silk, some I made from fabric.  The leopard is a furry leopard fabric with bead eyes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then and elephant made from shelf liner with a floppy ear and braided tail and a furry zebra (his tail is movable as well):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lion made with yarn on plastic grid and a furry giraffe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my personal favorite pages:  A monkey out of pom poms and a macaw of fun foam and feathers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These books were fun to make, but very time consuming.  I reinforced every tiny piece at least twice -- like all the bead eyes and anything moveable.  A lot of hand sewing was involved.  I'm really happy with how they turned out and the family seems to like them as well which is most important.



Andrea - those books are AMAZING!! I am sure Kade's family will treasure them forever. The luggage tags and eye spy bags are great too. Thank you so much for making these gifts for the family!


----------



## weluvdizne

lovesdumbo said:


> I don't topstitch every square.  I did topstitch the rows.
> 
> If your DD loves Chip & Dale you should consider doing the character meal at Garden Grill at the Land Pavillion in Epcot.  The food is just OK at best but the character interaction is really awesome and Chip & Dale are really great there.



Thanks for the topstitch info.

Thanks also for the info about Garden Grill.  That's actually where she fell in love with them!  Both kids were afraid of the characters the whole trip, and we had a character meal a day.  But when we got to Garden Grill, she opened up and was all over C&D.  It melted our hearts.  she wouldn't even look at Mickey at that meal, jut C&D.  We also did the campfire a few nights later.  She loved it!


----------



## AnnNan

TinkerbelleMom said:


> LOL, I feel your pain!!!  I can't quote on my iPad either, especially if its a long OP and forget multiquoting...is your problem the same as mine...you can't see the bottom of the message your trying to quote, so you can't start writing?  That's what Im dealng with, I thought I just didnt know how to use it well enough yet, its still new to me.  So, if anyone sees me comment and not by quoting the OP, that's why.



You can do it, but it isn't easy - touch the screen and hold until kind of a magnifying glass comes up then move toward the bottom of the quote box.  If you keep kind of dragging that way it will move down to your other quotes.


----------



## AnnNan

Oops, double-post!


----------



## AnnNan

VBAndrea said:


> These are items I sent to Kade and family for the Big Give:
> 
> Kade's sensory books -- for those who don't know Kade has a visual processing disorder.  He can see some colors but has trouble processing what he sees so I tried to keep the images simple with lots of texture.  I actually took better pictures of the book after posting these on the Big Give board, but I'm too lazy to upload them to photobucket.
> 
> First up is a book that has Magic Kingdom, DHS and Epcot (I just hit a few highlights of what Kade likes or boyish rides at MK):
> 
> First pages are tree of life and a leopard (remember my leopard dilemma? -- I just labeled it a leopard so it is what it is).  The tree of life has a gauzy fabric for the trunk which I painted brown so it feels more like bark.  Some leaves are silk, some I made from fabric.  The leopard is a furry leopard fabric with bead eyes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These books were fun to make, but very time consuming.  I reinforced every tiny piece at least twice -- like all the bead eyes and anything moveable.  A lot of hand sewing was involved.  I'm really happy with how they turned out and the family seems to like them as well which is most important.



I so didn't realize what you were up to when you were talking about the leopard dilemma!  Wow! Wow! Wow!  Amazing!


----------



## mommy2mrb

VBAndrea, the book you created for Kade is so wonderful  I love watching the video too....

and your luggage tags are so dang cute....they put my little plastic ones to major shame !


----------



## miprender

weluvdizne said:


> I am not sure how I did it, but I think when you grab the button to put it in your siggie, you have to edit out the spaces in the address.  I did that, and I think my button works.  Maybe I should try it. o.k., I tried it and it works.  Try that - editing out the spaces in the address.  Hope it works for you.



Thanks... I finally got it to work



chellewashere said:


> Thanks everyone.
> I got a couple of commercial patterns and will be getting a few that I fell in love with on YCMT next weekend.
> I made my first dress tonight. Ok nothing fancy and nowhere near good but I have never picked up a needle and tread before in my life and gave it a try. Very basic basic pillow dress but I really want to learn how to do the fun twirl and patch skirts/dresses.



Great job on your first dress. I haven't been sewing that long either but it has become a great addiction.



VBAndrea said:


> These are items I sent to Kade and family for the Big Give:
> 
> First up is a book that has Magic Kingdom, DHS and Epcot (I just hit a few highlights of what Kade likes or boyish rides at MK):
> Cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First pages are Mickey and Pluto.  I did Mickey in a shimmery red fun foam (b/c Kade can see red) and Pluto is out of felt with fabric paint eyes and nose that are kind of like a patent leather feel, and his ears are floppy and stuffed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These books were fun to make, but very time consuming.  I reinforced every tiny piece at least twice -- like all the bead eyes and anything moveable.  A lot of hand sewing was involved.  I'm really happy with how they turned out and the family seems to like them as well which is most important.



OMG Andrea... those are just awesome. 



weluvdizne said:


> I had an interesting afternoon.  My dd fell in love with Chip 'n Dale on our last trip.  So, when planning outfits for our upcoming trip, I knew I had to make something with C&D on it for her.  Well, I can't find any C&D fabric in the US, so I had to order it on Ebay from Malaysia.  The transaction went well, and I ordered from a seller with lots of transactions and 100% feedback.  The shipping was really fast.  It was actually precut 4X4 squares.  I thought it would be perfect for a patchwork twirl skirt.  Well, I sewed the squares together and when I was ironing the seams flat, the iron made the fabric shrink.   A lot I can't believe it.  It shrunk about 1/2 inch each way, at least!  I think it's still going to work, I'll just have to make the yoke and bottom ruffle each wider than planned.  I always prewash my fabric in hot, so I've never had this happen, and since they were precut squares, prewashing was not an option.  Oh well, live and learn, right?
> ?



WOW..I just ordered a yard of ChipnDale fabric on etsy. This fabric came from Japan but I hope it doesn't shrink after I wash it. I need almost the whole yard for what I have planned and since it was a little expensive I am not sure if I want to buy more.
Is this the one that you purchased:


----------



## UtahMama

Dang you guys for making me (forcing me even) go onto the American Girl doll website! Grrrrr...to the tune of a house payment or Disney cruise, I can design a dolly to look JUST like Norah! Before this, we were perfectly happy with our Madame Alexander from Costco dolls. She (Norah) was DROOLING .


----------



## Loodlow

UtahMama said:


> Dang you guys for making me (forcing me even) go onto the American Girl doll website! Grrrrr...to the tune of a house payment or Disney cruise, I can design a dolly to look JUST like Norah! Before this, we were perfectly happy with our Madame Alexander from Costco dolls. She (Norah) was DROOLING .



Ha ha ....this thread IS dangerous!


----------



## livndisney

UtahMama said:


> Dang you guys for making me (forcing me even) go onto the American Girl doll website! Grrrrr...to the tune of a house payment or Disney cruise, I can design a dolly to look JUST like Norah! Before this, we were perfectly happy with our Madame Alexander from Costco dolls. She (Norah) was DROOLING .



Welcome to the wonderful world of AG.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

VBAndrea said:


> These are items I sent to Kade and family for the Big Give:
> 
> Luggage tags for all (Front):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back of luggage tags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson's Eye Spy Bag -- front with Perry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back with P&F:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kade's sensory books -- for those who don't know Kade has a visual processing disorder.  He can see some colors but has trouble processing what he sees so I tried to keep the images simple with lots of texture.  I actually took better pictures of the book after posting these on the Big Give board, but I'm too lazy to upload them to photobucket.
> 
> First up is a book that has Magic Kingdom, DHS and Epcot (I just hit a few highlights of what Kade likes or boyish rides at MK):
> Cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First pages are Mickey and Pluto.  I did Mickey in a shimmery red fun foam (b/c Kade can see red) and Pluto is out of felt with fabric paint eyes and nose that are kind of like a patent leather feel, and his ears are floppy and stuffed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I did a wooden train for the railroad, a fun foam race car for the speedway highlighted with some puff paint (#3 b/c Kade is 3 y/o) and a page with suncatchers and a fun foam pirate for Pirates of the Caribbean:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then DHS with a wooden star, fun foam Handy Manny, and foam Toy Story Puzzle pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up with real balloons (my sewing machine hated sewing balloons!) and Monster's Inc which was just an iron to which I added taggies -- one was mylar b/c Kade really likes mylar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for Epcot all I did was the seas.  Dory is not finished in this photo but she now has eyes!  These are mainly made out of gift bags and mylar.  The jelly fish has ribbon legs that Kade can grab:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I made an AK book.  I used precut felt for the pages so it was a bit easier to put together.  For both books I inserted plastic grid covered with quilt batting which makes the pages stand up a bit -- not too floppy.
> 
> Cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First pages are tree of life and a leopard (remember my leopard dilemma? -- I just labeled it a leopard so it is what it is).  The tree of life has a gauzy fabric for the trunk which I painted brown so it feels more like bark.  Some leaves are silk, some I made from fabric.  The leopard is a furry leopard fabric with bead eyes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then and elephant made from shelf liner with a floppy ear and braided tail and a furry zebra (his tail is movable as well):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lion made with yarn on plastic grid and a furry giraffe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my personal favorite pages:  A monkey out of pom poms and a macaw of fun foam and feathers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These books were fun to make, but very time consuming.  I reinforced every tiny piece at least twice -- like all the bead eyes and anything moveable.  A lot of hand sewing was involved.  I'm really happy with how they turned out and the family seems to like them as well which is most important.



I think I posted on the Big Give board but these books are absolutely incredible!  I can't imagine the amount of time that went into them.  I love the Animal Kingdom book, just fabulous!


----------



## weluvdizne

miprender said:


> Thanks... I finally got it to work
> 
> WOW..I just ordered a yard of ChipnDale fabric on etsy. This fabric came from Japan but I hope it doesn't shrink after I wash it. I need almost the whole yard for what I have planned and since it was a little expensive I am not sure if I want to buy more.
> Is this the one that you purchased:



Glad it worked for you.  
No, that's not what I ordered.  I saw the Etsy prices, and that's why I ordered on E-bay.  Saved some $ and thought I was getting a bargain since they were already cut into 4X4 squares.  I can't get the picture to post here.  Sorry.  Anyway, now that I went back and re-read the description more closely, I see that it is advertised as a cotton blend, so it's my mistake for using the iron too hot, I suppose.  Lesson learned. I really can't wait to see what you make.  Hopefully I can still salvage mine.  I think I will also order from Etsy as those dealers seem to be more straight forward, and Ebay a little more shady.  Just a thought.


----------



## GlassSlippers

PurpleEars said:


> Congrats on your trip. I am curious as to why you chose the bowling shirt vs. a woman's blouse. A woman's blouse isn't that hard to do compard to a bowling shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> DD likes the bowling shirt look. I've looked at patterns for womens' blouses, but none of the styles I've seen have been quite right. If you have any suggestios I'd sure love to hear them!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk


----------



## madgabb

My first share here, we are going to Disneyland Paris in a few weeks (girls don't know yet) and I made these for our trip. The shirts, except the cake one, I ordered on Etsy.  The clay beads I also ordered on Etsy, but I made the rest.


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> These are items I sent to Kade and family for the Big Give:
> 
> Luggage tags for all (Front):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back of luggage tags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson's Eye Spy Bag -- front with Perry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back with P&F:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kade's sensory books -- for those who don't know Kade has a visual processing disorder.  He can see some colors but has trouble processing what he sees so I tried to keep the images simple with lots of texture.  I actually took better pictures of the book after posting these on the Big Give board, but I'm too lazy to upload them to photobucket.
> 
> First up is a book that has Magic Kingdom, DHS and Epcot (I just hit a few highlights of what Kade likes or boyish rides at MK):
> Cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I did a wooden train for the railroad, a fun foam race car for the speedway highlighted with some puff paint (#3 b/c Kade is 3 y/o) and a page with suncatchers and a fun foam pirate for Pirates of the Caribbean:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for Epcot all I did was the seas.  Dory is not finished in this photo but she now has eyes!  These are mainly made out of gift bags and mylar.  The jelly fish has ribbon legs that Kade can grab:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I made an AK book.  I used precut felt for the pages so it was a bit easier to put together.  For both books I inserted plastic grid covered with quilt batting which makes the pages stand up a bit -- not too floppy.
> 
> Cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First pages are tree of life and a leopard (remember my leopard dilemma? -- I just labeled it a leopard so it is what it is).  The tree of life has a gauzy fabric for the trunk which I painted brown so it feels more like bark.  Some leaves are silk, some I made from fabric.  The leopard is a furry leopard fabric with bead eyes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then and elephant made from shelf liner with a floppy ear and braided tail and a furry zebra (his tail is movable as well):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lion made with yarn on plastic grid and a furry giraffe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my personal favorite pages:  A monkey out of pom poms and a macaw of fun foam and feathers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These books were fun to make, but very time consuming.  I reinforced every tiny piece at least twice -- like all the bead eyes and anything moveable.  A lot of hand sewing was involved.  I'm really happy with how they turned out and the family seems to like them as well which is most important.



WOW!!  I just don't even know where to begin... the books are amazing!!    The luggage tags are really awesome!  I love everything!  



UtahMama said:


> Dang you guys for making me (forcing me even) go onto the American Girl doll website! Grrrrr...to the tune of a house payment or Disney cruise, I can design a dolly to look JUST like Norah! Before this, we were perfectly happy with our Madame Alexander from Costco dolls. She (Norah) was DROOLING .



Sorry - guilty one here - I'll take most of the blame...  



madgabb said:


> My first share here, we are going to Disneyland Paris in a few weeks (girls don't know yet) and I made these for our trip. The shirts, except the cake one, I ordered on Etsy.  The clay beads I also ordered on Etsy, but I made the rest.



These are great too...  Having a hard time picking a favorite!  It looks like your dd is having a blast posing for pictures too - excellent photography!  

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

madgabb said:


> My first share here, we are going to Disneyland Paris in a few weeks (girls don't know yet) and I made these for our trip. The shirts, except the cake one, I ordered on Etsy.  The clay beads I also ordered on Etsy, but I made the rest.



 WOW!!!!!

I love all the styles -- I love the shirts underneath everything, the leggings, the jewelry, the too cute Nemo shoes -- all of it!!!!  My ABSOLUTE FAVORITE is the fifth picture -- the pointed top with the pants -- what pattern is that?  Is it one piece or a separate top with easy fit pants?  And where do you buy your leggings?  My dd is a huge fan of leggings and all I can ever find is the heavier knit ones.  She would love the ones you show in your photos.

And more questions -- the apron -- is it a pattern or did you just make it up?  I would love to do an apron over a portrait peasant and thought I should be able to draft my own pattern, but your aprons look exactly like what I had in mind.

Once again:


----------



## cogero

madgabb said:


> My first share here, we are going to Disneyland Paris in a few weeks (girls don't know yet) and I made these for our trip. The shirts, except the cake one, I ordered on Etsy.  The clay beads I also ordered on Etsy, but I made the rest.



These are just fabulous. I love the skirts you did and those nemo sneakers are fabulous


----------



## Darragh

Sorry, I should have explained myself better.  I clamp up the extra fabric around the hoop to keep it from getting caught in the needle.  I don't know any other way to keep the extra fabric out of the way of the needle.  (other than holding it back with my hands and I don't think I'm that coordinated because I'd wind up sewing my fingers)


I hoop the stabilizer and float the shirt on top, and then use straight pins to hold it to the stabilizer, I am not familiar with clamps.


----------



## shefrn1

having a hard time keeping up with you guys...miss a day and miss 10 pages...oy vey!!!!

just read this page..hope to catch up more later when we slow down at work

andrea......love the book...AWESOME

madgab.....have fun on you trip....great outfits



thank you ladies for getting me sewing again after about 4 years.....and getting me back into my fabric obsession...lol...found another great fabric store near me that has a ton of different stuff.....

so since kade's biggive is out...i guess i can post a pic of my first project in a long time....again...thank you ladies...now my mind is working overdrive to get some stuff done before our trip in may!!!







and stupid beginner question warning:    i saw yesterday that they sell bobbin thread.....does you really need a seperate thread for the bobbin...i'm been just using the same thread as i do my stitching with if that makes sense??

i hope you don't mind but i'm sure i'll have a tone of 'stupid beginner questions'


----------



## NiniMorris

shefrn1 said:


> having a hard time keeping up with you guys...miss a day and miss 10 pages...oy vey!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> and stupid beginner question warning:    i saw yesterday that they sell bobbin thread.....does you really need a seperate thread for the bobbin...i'm been just using the same thread as i do my stitching with if that makes sense??
> 
> i hope you don't mind but i'm sure i'll have a tone of 'stupid beginner questions'



Sorry... the ONLY stupid question is the one you don't ask!

The special bobbin thread is for specific machines that need a thinner thread on the bobbin.  The one most are familiar here with is the embroidery machine.  The one I am most familiar with is the long arm quilting machine.  A regular sewing machine should be able to use regular thread for the bobbin.

Hope that helps...and keep asking questions......



Nini


----------



## snubie

*Toadstool* said:


> Since our float was Disney themed I decided to post about it.
> We were in a little Mardi Gras parade called Krewe Le Petite Enfants. I made Hannah's dress for Disney in December. I'm not sure if I ever posted it here.
> I hate editing pictures.
> Hannah had a blast and is looking forward to the rest of the parades this weekend.


The dress is beautiful and so is Princess Hannah.  She has her princess wave down.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> LOL, I feel your pain!!!  I can't quote on my iPad either, especially if its a long OP and forget multiquoting...is your problem the same as mine...you can't see the bottom of the message your trying to quote, so you can't start writing?  That's what Im dealng with, I thought I just didnt know how to use it well enough yet, its still new to me.  So, if anyone sees me comment and not by quoting the OP, that's why.


I have this issue as well.



chellewashere said:


> Thanks everyone.
> I got a couple of commercial patterns and will be getting a few that I fell in love with on YCMT next weekend.
> I made my first dress tonight. Ok nothing fancy and nowhere near good but I have never picked up a needle and tread before in my life and gave it a try. Very basic basic pillow dress but I really want to learn how to do the fun twirl and patch skirts/dresses.


Nice job on your first dress.  You will be whipping up twirly dresses in no time.



VBAndrea said:


> These are items I sent to Kade and family for the Big Give:
> 
> Luggage tags for all (Front):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson's Eye Spy Bag -- front with Perry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kade's sensory books -- for those who don't know Kade has a visual processing disorder.  He can see some colors but has trouble processing what he sees so I tried to keep the images simple with lots of texture.  I actually took better pictures of the book after posting these on the Big Give board, but I'm too lazy to upload them to photobucket.
> 
> First up is a book that has Magic Kingdom, DHS and Epcot (I just hit a few highlights of what Kade likes or boyish rides at MK):
> Cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First pages are Mickey and Pluto.  I did Mickey in a shimmery red fun foam (b/c Kade can see red) and Pluto is out of felt with fabric paint eyes and nose that are kind of like a patent leather feel, and his ears are floppy and stuffed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I did a wooden train for the railroad, a fun foam race car for the speedway highlighted with some puff paint (#3 b/c Kade is 3 y/o) and a page with suncatchers and a fun foam pirate for Pirates of the Caribbean:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then DHS with a wooden star, fun foam Handy Manny, and foam Toy Story Puzzle pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up with real balloons (my sewing machine hated sewing balloons!) and Monster's Inc which was just an iron to which I added taggies -- one was mylar b/c Kade really likes mylar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for Epcot all I did was the seas.  Dory is not finished in this photo but she now has eyes!  These are mainly made out of gift bags and mylar.  The jelly fish has ribbon legs that Kade can grab:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I made an AK book.  I used precut felt for the pages so it was a bit easier to put together.  For both books I inserted plastic grid covered with quilt batting which makes the pages stand up a bit -- not too floppy.
> 
> Cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First pages are tree of life and a leopard (remember my leopard dilemma? -- I just labeled it a leopard so it is what it is).  The tree of life has a gauzy fabric for the trunk which I painted brown so it feels more like bark.  Some leaves are silk, some I made from fabric.  The leopard is a furry leopard fabric with bead eyes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my personal favorite pages:  A monkey out of pom poms and a macaw of fun foam and feathers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These books were fun to make, but very time consuming.  I reinforced every tiny piece at least twice -- like all the bead eyes and anything moveable.  A lot of hand sewing was involved.  I'm really happy with how they turned out and the family seems to like them as well which is most important.



AMAZING!  Great job on the book.



AnnNan said:


> You can do it, but it isn't easy - touch the screen and hold until kind of a magnifying glass comes up then move toward the bottom of the quote box.  If you keep kind of dragging that way it will move down to your other quotes.



thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



madgabb said:


> My first share here, we are going to Disneyland Paris in a few weeks (girls don't know yet) and I made these for our trip. The shirts, except the cake one, I ordered on Etsy.  The clay beads I also ordered on Etsy, but I made the rest.



fabulous!


----------



## shefrn1

NiniMorris said:


> Sorry... the ONLY stupid question is the one you don't ask!
> 
> The special bobbin thread is for specific machines that need a thinner thread on the bobbin.  The one most are familiar here with is the embroidery machine.  The one I am most familiar with is the long arm quilting machine.  A regular sewing machine should be able to use regular thread for the bobbin.
> 
> *Hope that helps...and keep asking questions*......
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



yep...helps a ton...thank you!!!


----------



## dianemom2

madgabb said:


> My first share here, we are going to Disneyland Paris in a few weeks (girls don't know yet) and I made these for our trip. The shirts, except the cake one, I ordered on Etsy.  The clay beads I also ordered on Etsy, but I made the rest.



Everything you made looks fantastic!  You bought the first shirt with Rapunzel on it from me   It is so fantastic to see it with the incredible outfit all put together!  Your girls are going to be a huge hit at Disney!


----------



## SallyfromDE

madgabb said:


> My first share here, we are going to Disneyland Paris in a few weeks (girls don't know yet) and I made these for our trip. The shirts, except the cake one, I ordered on Etsy.  The clay beads I also ordered on Etsy, but I made the rest.



It's all so darling. But I like the Nemo best. Please tell me about those sneakers!!


----------



## T-rox

chellewashere said:


> Total NEWBIE
> So I have NEVER sewn a thing in my life! I was getting sick of watching my DH get hobby after hobby and me having nothing "entertaining" to do so we went out today and got my very belated Christmas present a Brother SC-400. Have no clue how to use it or where to start but this should be fun
> I went out today and got just a couple of yards of fabric and a dress pattern to make. I got the needle threaded and made my first stitch (in practice fabric) so WAHOO now I am ready to go
> I will be back reading alot of pages in the next few days but hopefully this is something I will be able to learn to do. I have always been so envious of folks that could sew and after spending a near fortune in the past few years buying clothes for our Disney trips off Etsy I am ready to go for it. Wish me luck.



good luck!


----------



## T-rox

toadstool- your daughter is beautiful.  she actually looks like a princess, for real. breathtaking gorgeous girl.


----------



## tricia

Andrea - that book is just the most awesome thing.  So sweet of you to put that much time and effort into it for Kade.  Thank you for your generosity.

Toadstool - Hannah with that princess wave is just too pretty for words.




madgabb said:


> My first share here, we are going to Disneyland Paris in a few weeks (girls don't know yet) and I made these for our trip. The shirts, except the cake one, I ordered on Etsy.  The clay beads I also ordered on Etsy, but I made the rest.



All really cute.  Love the Insa skirts, and the Nemo shoes are just great.



shefrn1 said:


> i hope you don't mind but i'm sure i'll have a tone of 'stupid beginner questions'



Great chef hats.


----------



## ncmomof2

madgabb said:


> My first share here, we are going to Disneyland Paris in a few weeks (girls don't know yet) and I made these for our trip. The shirts, except the cake one, I ordered on Etsy.  The clay beads I also ordered on Etsy, but I made the rest.



Wow!  I love it all but I like this one the best.  I am not thrilled with the Tangles fabric out but you used it in a way that you showcased the best part.  I love it!

I also  the nemo shoes!


----------



## cogero

I actually made a list of crafty projects I want to get done this week.

Right now I am at work printing out the transfers for 2 gives I am getting shirts for this week (actually they should be there when I get home)

I also pinned together the easy fits for DS this morning before I went to work.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I finally got a few pictures from DH camera with our clothes.  When at MK were heard people say "it's them".  The pirate outfits made an impact.


----------



## cburkedavis

VBAndrea said:


> These are items I sent to Kade and family for the Big Give:
> 
> Luggage tags for all (Front):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back of luggage tags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson's Eye Spy Bag -- front with Perry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back with P&F:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kade's sensory books -- for those who don't know Kade has a visual processing disorder.  He can see some colors but has trouble processing what he sees so I tried to keep the images simple with lots of texture.  I actually took better pictures of the book after posting these on the Big Give board, but I'm too lazy to upload them to photobucket.
> 
> First up is a book that has Magic Kingdom, DHS and Epcot (I just hit a few highlights of what Kade likes or boyish rides at MK):
> Cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First pages are Mickey and Pluto.  I did Mickey in a shimmery red fun foam (b/c Kade can see red) and Pluto is out of felt with fabric paint eyes and nose that are kind of like a patent leather feel, and his ears are floppy and stuffed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I did a wooden train for the railroad, a fun foam race car for the speedway highlighted with some puff paint (#3 b/c Kade is 3 y/o) and a page with suncatchers and a fun foam pirate for Pirates of the Caribbean:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then DHS with a wooden star, fun foam Handy Manny, and foam Toy Story Puzzle pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up with real balloons (my sewing machine hated sewing balloons!) and Monster's Inc which was just an iron to which I added taggies -- one was mylar b/c Kade really likes mylar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for Epcot all I did was the seas.  Dory is not finished in this photo but she now has eyes!  These are mainly made out of gift bags and mylar.  The jelly fish has ribbon legs that Kade can grab:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I made an AK book.  I used precut felt for the pages so it was a bit easier to put together.  For both books I inserted plastic grid covered with quilt batting which makes the pages stand up a bit -- not too floppy.
> 
> Cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First pages are tree of life and a leopard (remember my leopard dilemma? -- I just labeled it a leopard so it is what it is).  The tree of life has a gauzy fabric for the trunk which I painted brown so it feels more like bark.  Some leaves are silk, some I made from fabric.  The leopard is a furry leopard fabric with bead eyes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then and elephant made from shelf liner with a floppy ear and braided tail and a furry zebra (his tail is movable as well):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lion made with yarn on plastic grid and a furry giraffe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my personal favorite pages:  A monkey out of pom poms and a macaw of fun foam and feathers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These books were fun to make, but very time consuming.  I reinforced every tiny piece at least twice -- like all the bead eyes and anything moveable.  A lot of hand sewing was involved.  I'm really happy with how they turned out and the family seems to like them as well which is most important.



Andrea, that book is AMAZING!  What an act of love!

Colleen


----------



## teresajoy

VBAndrea said:


> These are items I sent to Kade and family for the Big Give:
> 
> Luggage tags for all (Front):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson's Eye Spy Bag -- front with Perry:



I love all of these things! The luggage tags are adorable, as is the Ispy bag! The book is just incredible! What a lot of work that must have been! 



UtahMama said:


> Dang you guys for making me (forcing me even) go onto the American Girl doll website! Grrrrr...to the tune of a house payment or Disney cruise, I can design a dolly to look JUST like Norah! Before this, we were perfectly happy with our Madame Alexander from Costco dolls. She (Norah) was DROOLING .



MWAAAHAAAAHHAAAAAAW!!!!!! 


madgabb said:


> My first share here, we are going to Disneyland Paris in a few weeks (girls don't know yet) and I made these for our trip. The shirts, except the cake one, I ordered on Etsy.  The clay beads I also ordered on Etsy, but I made the rest.



I love the outfits!!! They are all fabulous! I especially love the outfits with the Princess cuties, because my sister designed / digitized those embroidery designs! Your girls are so cute, and your photograhy is wonderful! 



shefrn1 said:


> and stupid beginner question warning:    i saw yesterday that they sell bobbin thread.....does you really need a seperate thread for the bobbin...i'm been just using the same thread as i do my stitching with if that makes sense??
> 
> i hope you don't mind but i'm sure i'll have a tone of 'stupid beginner questions'



I love the hats! The fabric really makes them cheery looking! 

And, no dumb  questions! I use bobbin thread in my embroidery and my regular machines. If I try to wind my own bobbin thread for my embroidery machine, the results do not turn out so well! 




MinnieVanMom said:


> I finally got a few pictures from DH camera with our clothes.  When at MK were heard people say "it's them".  The pirate outfits made an impact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



You guys look great! No wonder you got so much attention! Lydia had to stop when she saw this picture and she wanted me to name everyone in the picture for her! 


I need to go finish up two dresses I almost have done. Hopefully I'll have pictures later today.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Bottom row: April and Hunter
Top left to right, Steve, Wyoming, Kate..my Mom and Dan my brother.  It was the first and last time for Mom to be at Disney.  I called it my version of a family reunion as all that was missing was my sister who DOES NOT do Disney.

I hope you get the dresses done and can't wait to see the pictures.  I broke the auto threader on my embroidery machine and messed up the stitching also.  So, the machine goes to the shop on Sat and won't be back for a time.  

We return to Disney in just about 3 weeks so I am working on taking commercial Disney clothing and making it fit DS and myself.

Any suggestions on how to take a men's small shirt and turn it into a halter dress?


----------



## Savy

Hi all! I am new to the board and new to this thread.. I got a sewing machine for Christmas but have never sewn a thing.. YIKES! My family and I are going on our first Disney trip this summer and I would love to make some of the cute clothes I have seen on etsy for our trip.. Anyone have any pointers or suggestions? The main thing I would like to do are the mickey and minnie head shirts. There will be 4 adults (in-laws, DH and I) and 4 kids(3 boys, 1 girl) Any and all suggestions would be great!


----------



## h518may

Hi, I don't post much and my computer was giving me a hard time lately.  I love everything everyone does.   I also haven't had a camera for a few months.  So we finaly upgrated our phones  so I can take pictures.  I just finished DD Easter dress.

Front





Back


----------



## snubie

h518may said:


> Hi, I don't post much and my computer was giving me a hard time lately.  I love everything everyone does.   I also haven't had a camera for a few months.  So we finaly upgrated our phones  so I can take pictures.  I just finished DD Easter dress.
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back



That is beautiful!  I love the fabric choice.


----------



## cogero

madgabb said:


> My first share here, we are going to Disneyland Paris in a few weeks (girls don't know yet) and I made these for our trip. The shirts, except the cake one, I ordered on Etsy.  The clay beads I also ordered on Etsy, but I made the rest.





h518may said:


> Hi, I don't post much and my computer was giving me a hard time lately.  I love everything everyone does.   I also haven't had a camera for a few months.  So we finaly upgrated our phones  so I can take pictures.  I just finished DD Easter dress.
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back



Just beautiful


----------



## Loodlow

Savy said:


> Hi all! I am new to the board and new to this thread.. I got a sewing machine for Christmas but have never sewn a thing.. YIKES! My family and I are going on our first Disney trip this summer and I would love to make some of the cute clothes I have seen on etsy for our trip.. Anyone have any pointers or suggestions? The main thing I would like to do are the mickey and minnie head shirts. There will be 4 adults (in-laws, DH and I) and 4 kids(3 boys, 1 girl) Any and all suggestions would be great!



Welcome! You will love it here, I was just like you a couple of months ago and now I am a sewing fiend! Check out the first  page of this thread for some great links especially the hand applique one, I made some cute mickey outfits following that one.


----------



## froggy33

Whew, caught up!  I fell behind because we were in Vegas baby!!  Four full days and NO kids!  It was a blast, but I am so happy to be home with my baby girl!  Everything is awesome!  What is the acronym Too much to Quote??? (TMTQ)???  Well it definitely is!  It makes me so ready to get crackin' on mine!!





billwendy said:


> Sorry, I have no experience with ETSY except purchasing a few designs on there now and then.
> 
> I still cant find my perfect rainbow design!!



If you're still looking give me a holler!


----------



## dianemom2

Savy said:


> Hi all! I am new to the board and new to this thread.. I got a sewing machine for Christmas but have never sewn a thing.. YIKES! My family and I are going on our first Disney trip this summer and I would love to make some of the cute clothes I have seen on etsy for our trip.. Anyone have any pointers or suggestions? The main thing I would like to do are the mickey and minnie head shirts. There will be 4 adults (in-laws, DH and I) and 4 kids(3 boys, 1 girl) Any and all suggestions would be great!



What kind of machine did you get and does it do embroidery?


----------



## shefrn1

h518may said:


> Hi, I don't post much and my computer was giving me a hard time lately.  I love everything everyone does.   I also haven't had a camera for a few months.  So we finaly upgrated our phones  so I can take pictures.  I just finished DD Easter dress.
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back



beautiful!!!!!

welcome savy!!!!!!!!!



so how hard are bowling shirts and pillow case dresses???????

i told you guys my wheels are a turnin and won't stop...lol


----------



## Savy

Loodlow said:


> Welcome! You will love it here, I was just like you a couple of months ago and now I am a sewing fiend! Check out the first  page of this thread for some great links especially the hand applique one, I made some cute mickey outfits following that one.



Thanks so much for the tips, will definately check these out! 



dianemom2 said:


> What kind of machine did you get and does it do embroidery?



It is a brother machine, not sure of the exact model, I beleive it is the project runway model, the one walmart had for sale on Black Friday.. It does not do embrodidery unfortunately..  



shefrn1 said:


> beautiful!!!!!
> 
> welcome savy!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> so how hard are bowling shirts and pillow case dresses???????
> 
> i told you guys my wheels are a turnin and won't stop...lol



I want to learn the pillowcase dresses and tops and even the sling tops! Soo cute!


----------



## cogero

Go to the first page and check out Heather Sue's tutorial on hand applique.

I have only been sewing since November and this thread has been fabulous.

Today at work I printed out a bunch of tutorials that I am going to mash together for what I want. (I find myself doing that a lot lately).

Also You Can Make This has some really great patterns.


----------



## chellewashere

Thanks everyone..but of course I have now ran into a problem
I thought I was able to just take my jpeg files and upload them to the machine to do the embroidery (since it came with a USB cable) now it seems that it only takes certain types of extensions. Does anyone know where I can find some cute Disney stuff that I can upload to this? I have downloaded the Pulse Ambassador to be able to convert but surprise only does ones that have the sewing extensions already.
Please tell me how Im supp. to do this. I have such a headache after staring at the computer for the past 2 hours trying to find a solution myself


----------



## jeniamt

I am soooo far behind!  There have been some pretty incredible outfits posted.  I survived my 40th Bday and have been trying to play with my machine.  Evelyn's Bday is Wednesday and she wanted a top with the #5 embroidered on it.  Successfully downloaded an applique design and actually stitched it out.  I still don't understand what is going to stitch when.  It seems like the design I downloaded had a lot of thread changes, it was a little confusing but it worked!



aboveH20 said:


> The hoop I have is called Hoop it All, and I checked, it doesn't fit 770.   My older machine is a Baby Lock and I thought they were "related" to Brother, so I hoped it was interchangeable, but it isn't.  I have to repeat, reading the directions for Hoop It All took longer than actually stitching it.  It is easy, and not hard to set up.
> 
> I was trying to think of something clever to put on my test cap.  I like "I survived Spaceshp Earth".  Keep looking for some photos below.
> 
> Here's Hoop It All
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I "re-enacted" how it fits on the machine.  Obviously you have to rotate 90°
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mismatch on Miss 770
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One wall of my sewing "room" in the basement



Thanks for posting this!  I will have to look for one that fits my machine. 



billwendy said:


> Here is a little video clip of Kade playing with the book Andrea sent him - the parents were just so wow'd!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzpQ4nlOguQ



Andrea's books are INCREDIBLE!  Thanks for sharing the link, brought tears to my eyes!


----------



## miprender

UtahMama said:


> Dang you guys for making me (forcing me even) go onto the American Girl doll website! Grrrrr...to the tune of a house payment or Disney cruise, I can design a dolly to look JUST like Norah! Before this, we were perfectly happy with our Madame Alexander from Costco dolls. She (Norah) was DROOLING .



Welcome to my world DD7 already has 3 AG dolls and is counting down to her bday in June when she can get another one.



weluvdizne said:


> Glad it worked for you.
> No, that's not what I ordered.  I saw the Etsy prices, and that's why I ordered on E-bay.  Saved some $ and thought I was getting a bargain since they were already cut into 4X4 squares.  I can't get the picture to post here.  Sorry.  Anyway, now that I went back and re-read the description more closely, I see that it is advertised as a cotton blend, so it's my mistake for using the iron too hot, I suppose.  Lesson learned. I really can't wait to see what you make.  Hopefully I can still salvage mine.  I think I will also order from Etsy as those dealers seem to be more straight forward, and Ebay a little more shady.  Just a thought.



That is too bad that it shrunk that much. Thank goodness that it was not this fabric as it said it was all cotton. I still need to wash it first then I am going to make shorts for DS5 & DS3 for our dinner at the Garden Grill.



madgabb said:


> My first share here, we are going to Disneyland Paris in a few weeks (girls don't know yet) and I made these for our trip. The shirts, except the cake one, I ordered on Etsy.  The clay beads I also ordered on Etsy, but I made the rest.



Everything is just beautiful. She should get alot of attention at DLP. You will have to post pics of the outfits in action.



MinnieVanMom said:


> I finally got a few pictures from DH camera with our clothes.  When at MK were heard people say "it's them".  The pirate outfits made an impact.



Those are just awesome. I love when everyone matches. The pictures just come out so great.



Savy said:


> Hi all! I am new to the board and new to this thread.. I got a sewing machine for Christmas but have never sewn a thing.. YIKES! My family and I are going on our first Disney trip this summer and I would love to make some of the cute clothes I have seen on etsy for our trip.. Anyone have any pointers or suggestions? The main thing I would like to do are the mickey and minnie head shirts. There will be 4 adults (in-laws, DH and I) and 4 kids(3 boys, 1 girl) Any and all suggestions would be great!







h518may said:


> Hi, I don't post much and my computer was giving me a hard time lately.  I love everything everyone does.   I also haven't had a camera for a few months.  So we finaly upgrated our phones  so I can take pictures.  I just finished DD Easter dress.
> 
> Front



Beautiful dress. I can't believe Easter is next month.



chellewashere said:


> Thanks everyone..but of course I have now ran into a problem
> I thought I was able to just take my jpeg files and upload them to the machine to do the embroidery (since it came with a USB cable) now it seems that it only takes certain types of extensions. Does anyone know where I can find some cute Disney stuff that I can upload to this? I have downloaded the Pulse Ambassador to be able to convert but surprise only does ones that have the sewing extensions already.
> Please tell me how Im supp. to do this. I have such a headache after staring at the computer for the past 2 hours trying to find a solution myself



I have a brother machine and I need all the files to end in .pes.  Are you trying to upload pictures to your machine? You will need specific files created for the embroidery machine. Heather Sue on etsy has the best and they come in all different formats depending on what type of machine you have.

HTH


----------



## dianemom2

I am so happy that my girls are outgrowing the AG stage.  Last summer we actually had an AG yardsale to sell of some of what they weren't playing with anymore.  People lined up for almost 2 hours before our yardsale started!  Now my girls are bugging me to learn to sew clothes for the dolls.  They think doll clothes will be easier because they are small but I think they are harder for just that reason.


----------



## cogero

chellewashere said:


> Thanks everyone..but of course I have now ran into a problem
> I thought I was able to just take my jpeg files and upload them to the machine to do the embroidery (since it came with a USB cable) now it seems that it only takes certain types of extensions. Does anyone know where I can find some cute Disney stuff that I can upload to this? I have downloaded the Pulse Ambassador to be able to convert but surprise only does ones that have the sewing extensions already.
> Please tell me how Im supp. to do this. I have such a headache after staring at the computer for the past 2 hours trying to find a solution myself



Not sure what brother machine you have but you will need a PES file and you will need to make sure it fits your hoop.

For example if your hoop is for a 5 x7 you can have designs up to 5 x 7 but a 5 x 7 design will not fit in a 4 x 4 machine.


----------



## dznystar

All the girl stuff is SOOO stinkin cute...makes me wish I had a girl....but I have two boys and I can never seem to find super cute stuff for them.  Any ideas?  Here's a pic of DS2 in an outfit I made for his bday...Literally finished the shorts minutes before the party started.


----------



## chellewashere

miprender said:


> I have a brother machine and I need all the files to end in .pes.  Are you trying to upload pictures to your machine? You will need specific files created for the embroidery machine. Heather Sue on etsy has the best and they come in all different formats depending on what type of machine you have.
> 
> HTH





cogero said:


> Not sure what brother machine you have but you will need a PES file and you will need to make sure it fits your hoop.
> 
> For example if your hoop is for a 5 x7 you can have designs up to 5 x 7 but a 5 x 7 design will not fit in a 4 x 4 machine.



Yeah that is what I need the .pes I think its a 4 x 6 so I will have to order all the smaller ones. I will be on her site tonight and buying some so I can try this out on the Tshirts I bought. Thanks so much for your help


----------



## billwendy

MinnieVanMom said:


> I finally got a few pictures from DH camera with our clothes.  When at MK were heard people say "it's them".  The pirate outfits made an impact.



Love the family pictures April!!!!!



dznystar said:


> All the girl stuff is SOOO stinkin cute...makes me wish I had a girl....but I have two boys and I can never seem to find super cute stuff for them.  Any ideas?  Here's a pic of DS2 in an outfit I made for his bday...Literally finished the shorts minutes before the party started.



ADORABLE!!! I love the shirt and the shorts!!! your little one is so CUTE!!!

Made this HM outfit for a kiddo's sister on the big give. The best thing was that I Finally got to use my new serger!! I can tell that it really was hardly used at all!!!  Its so much easier to thread than my singer, and already my stitches and especially my rolled hems look MUCH different!!!!!! So, why not do a bunch of ruffles, right???













This is what Im sending to Jackson and Kade





Im also sending these special slings for Kade. After talking back and forth with Mom and Dad (as an OT and a DIS friend), I wondered if these would help support his arms so he could practice moving them more. I've had a lot of experience with kids with disorders causing low tone, and have used these before. They will suspend the slings from a baby gym or a tension rod over top of him. There is a set for his arms, and a single for his legs. Im hoping they will work!! I just wish I could meet this little fella!!!


----------



## peachygreen

I'm back - I had to step away while I finished my sewing because I kept getting more and more ideas and not enough time to do any of it.  LOL.


I have pictures from our cruise on the Magic last week though.

The girl's sailaway dresses.  I love these dresses.












Megan's Sleeping Beauty Dress 






Megan's Butterfly skirt and shirt.  I made this for the butterfly farm in St. Maarten, of course the halfway decent picture of the outfit you get at the beach but still.






Alice's Pirate Dress





And a bad picture of Megan's Pirate Skirt.  She ended up not wearing her pirate shirt as it was too warm to wear it.  





I still have a few more days of pictures to upload, but I wanted to go ahead and share a few pictures.


----------



## Loodlow

Savy said:


> Thanks so much for the tips, will definately check these out!
> 
> 
> 
> It is a brother machine, not sure of the exact model, I beleive it is the project runway model, the one walmart had for sale on Black Friday.. It does not do embrodidery unfortunately..
> 
> 
> 
> I want to learn the pillowcase dresses and tops and even the sling tops! Soo cute!








I made this little dress in an hour tonight! WooHoo! I am running out of time to make our local wish family's outfits. Savy, this pattern is also from Youcanmakethis.com and was really easy and FAST! 

How long does it take you experienced sewers to make the simply sweet? I have fabric for a couple more, but need to plan time .

Thanks! and welcome again Savy!


----------



## weluvdizne

MinnieVanMom said:


> I finally got a few pictures from DH camera with our clothes.  When at MK were heard people say "it's them".  The pirate outfits made an impact.


Love the pix.  Looks like everyone had a great time!  


h518may said:


> Hi, I don't post much and my computer was giving me a hard time lately.  I love everything everyone does.   I also haven't had a camera for a few months.  So we finaly upgrated our phones  so I can take pictures.  I just finished DD Easter dress.
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back


Love the elegant dress.  The fabric is gorgeous! Your DD is a cutie!


froggy33 said:


> Whew, caught up!  I fell behind because we were in Vegas baby!!  Four full days and NO kids!  It was a blast, but I am so happy to be home with my baby girl!  Everything is awesome!  What is the acronym Too much to Quote??? (TMTQ)???  Well it definitely is!  It makes me so ready to get crackin' on mine!!


Welcome back.  Hope you had a great time!  Can't wait to see your next creations!  


Savy said:


> I want to learn the pillowcase dresses and tops and even the sling tops! Soo cute!


Welcome!  I'm still learning, but the Carla C patterns are so easy, even I can do it.  Working on my first Simply Sweet, and it's real straightforward in the directions.  Skip the commercial patterns and just get the Carla C's on YCMT



jeniamt said:


> I am soooo far behind!  There have been some pretty incredible outfits posted.  I survived my 40th Bday and have been trying to play with my machine.  Evelyn's Bday is Wednesday and she wanted a top with the #5 embroidered on it.  Successfully downloaded an applique design and actually stitched it out.  I still don't understand what is going to stitch when.  It seems like the design I downloaded had a lot of thread changes, it was a little confusing but it worked!


Happy belated b-day to you and happy b-day to your daughter!


miprender said:


> That is too bad that it shrunk that much. Thank goodness that it was not this fabric as it said it was all cotton. I still need to wash it first then I am going to make shorts for DS5 & DS3 for our dinner at the Garden Grill.


Can't wait to see your outfits for GG.  Let me know how you like that fabric. 



dznystar said:


> All the girl stuff is SOOO stinkin cute...makes me wish I had a girl....but I have two boys and I can never seem to find super cute stuff for them.  Any ideas?  Here's a pic of DS2 in an outfit I made for his bday...Literally finished the shorts minutes before the party started.


Such a cute outfit.  Love the "buttons" on the shorts.  What a great idea.  Mind if I copy it?  You are correct, so hard to find stuff for boys.  


billwendy said:


> Made this HM outfit for a kiddo's sister on the big give. The best thing was that I Finally got to use my new serger!! I can tell that it really was hardly used at all!!!  Its so much easier to thread than my singer, and already my stitches and especially my rolled hems look MUCH different!!!!!! So, why not do a bunch of ruffles, right???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what Im sending to Jackson and Kade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im also sending these special slings for Kade. After talking back and forth with Mom and Dad (as an OT and a DIS friend), I wondered if these would help support his arms so he could practice moving them more. I've had a lot of experience with kids with disorders causing low tone, and have used these before. They will suspend the slings from a baby gym or a tension rod over top of him. There is a set for his arms, and a single for his legs. Im hoping they will work!! I just wish I could meet this little fella!!!


Came out so cute.  Glad you like your new toy!  It looks like you two are getting along splendidly.  Wish I had a serger.  Maybe someday.  


peachygreen said:


> I'm back - I had to step away while I finished my sewing because I kept getting more and more ideas and not enough time to do any of it.  LOL.
> 
> 
> I have pictures from our cruise on the Magic last week though.
> 
> The girl's sailaway dresses.  I love these dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan's Sleeping Beauty Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan's Butterfly skirt and shirt.  I made this for the butterfly farm in St. Maarten, of course the halfway decent picture of the outfit you get at the beach but still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice's Pirate Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a bad picture of Megan's Pirate Skirt.  She ended up not wearing her pirate shirt as it was too warm to wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have a few more days of pictures to upload, but I wanted to go ahead and share a few pictures.


Very cute dresses and girls.  Glad you had a good time.  The girls look like they had a blast!  How did they do on the cruise being so young?  I would like to go on a cruise, but my kids are so little, not sure how it would go.  



Loodlow said:


> I made this little dress in an hour tonight! WooHoo! I am running out of time to make our local wish family's outfits. Savy, this pattern is also from Youcanmakethis.com and was really easy and FAST!
> 
> How long does it take you experienced sewers to make the simply sweet? I have fabric for a couple more, but need to plan time .
> 
> Thanks! and welcome again Savy!


This turned out cute.  Nice job.  I'm doing my first Simply Sweet.  Not sure on the amount of time, because I have not been working on it constantly.  It's been spread out over a couple weeks because of other things.  The directions are very straightforward, and I laugh at myself for being afraid to try it sooner.  Go ahead, jump in with both feet!


----------



## mommy2mrb

cajunfan!!!

thank you Lynn, received your blankets today!! they are really cute!

thanks for helping us out!!


Lisa


----------



## peachygreen

weluvdizne said:


> Very cute dresses and girls.  Glad you had a good time.  The girls look like they had a blast!  How did they do on the cruise being so young?  I would like to go on a cruise, but my kids are so little, not sure how it would go.



The girls had a blast and did great on the cruise.  We certainly didn't close down the clubs at night, but we had a great time.  Alice the baby loved all the attention and she had lots of places to crawl around and play.  Megan is almost 5 and I had to drag her out of the club at times.  

For several reasons it will be 2013 before we go on another cruise. 1) I think that if you are going to take a baby taking on at less than a year works really well as they are content to go along for the ride.  I have a feeling once she starts walking though she would not be content to sit and watch as much and would want to be more active.  So we will wait until she is 3 and potty trained to do it again.  2) I need to save my $$ to go on another cruise and 3) we have a big family reunion trip for Thanksgiving of 2012.  Other wise I'd go back tomorrow.  We had so much fun.  I didn't want to get off the boat.  It was probably one of the most relaxing vacations I have ever had.


----------



## dznystar

weluvdizne said:


> Such a cute outfit.  Love the "buttons" on the shorts.  What a great idea.  Mind if I copy it?  You are correct, so hard to find stuff for boys.



Of course not!    I wish I had a better pic...the shorts were turned a bit because he had to put them on "all by himself".


----------



## madgabb

VBAndrea said:


> WOW!!!!!
> 
> I love all the styles -- I love the shirts underneath everything, the leggings, the jewelry, the too cute Nemo shoes -- all of it!!!!  My ABSOLUTE FAVORITE is the fifth picture -- the pointed top with the pants -- what pattern is that?  Is it one piece or a separate top with easy fit pants?  And where do you buy your leggings?  My dd is a huge fan of leggings and all I can ever find is the heavier knit ones.  She would love the ones you show in your photos.
> 
> And more questions -- the apron -- is it a pattern or did you just make it up?  I would love to do an apron over a portrait peasant and thought I should be able to draft my own pattern, but your aprons look exactly like what I had in mind.
> 
> Once again:



I just drew up the aprons.  I get the leggings at H&M since they are super cheap and thick and last until my kids ruin them...lol  I get most my patterns at YCMT & the european ones.


----------



## madgabb

SallyfromDE said:


> It's all so darling. But I like the Nemo best. Please tell me about those sneakers!!




I ordered them off of EBAY, they are made by converse. I love them! The little fins on the side stick out!


----------



## madgabb

dianemom2 said:


> Everything you made looks fantastic!  You bought the first shirt with Rapunzel on it from me   It is so fantastic to see it with the incredible outfit all put together!  Your girls are going to be a huge hit at Disney!



COOL! I didn't know if any of the ladies I got shirts from where on here. I left a pic on Etsy of it too! My DD loves it. She is having a TANGLED party two days before we leave so she is wearing this that day too!


----------



## teresajoy

MinnieVanMom said:


> Bottom row: April and Hunter
> Top left to right, Steve, Wyoming, Kate..my Mom and Dan my brother.  It was the first and last time for Mom to be at Disney.  I called it my version of a family reunion as all that was missing was my sister who DOES NOT do Disney.
> 
> I hope you get the dresses done and can't wait to see the pictures.  I broke the auto threader on my embroidery machine and messed up the stitching also.  So, the machine goes to the shop on Sat and won't be back for a time.
> 
> We return to Disney in just about 3 weeks so I am working on taking commercial Disney clothing and making it fit DS and myself.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to take a men's small shirt and turn it into a halter dress?



Thank you! Lydia liked me telling her everyone's names! She doesn't understandhow your sister could possibly not like Disney though! 



h518may said:


> Hi, I don't post much and my computer was giving me a hard time lately.  I love everything everyone does.   I also haven't had a camera for a few months.  So we finaly upgrated our phones  so I can take pictures.  I just finished DD Easter dress.
> 
> Front



Such a beautiful dress!! I love that style and fabric! Your daughter is a cutie!



shefrn1 said:


> so how hard are bowling shirts and pillow case dresses???????



I think I'm weird, but I don't like to make pillowcase dresses! 



chellewashere said:


> Thanks everyone..but of course I have now ran into a problem
> I thought I was able to just take my jpeg files and upload them to the machine to do the embroidery (since it came with a USB cable) now it seems that it only takes certain types of extensions. Does anyone know where I can find some cute Disney stuff that I can upload to this? I have downloaded the Pulse Ambassador to be able to convert but surprise only does ones that have the sewing extensions already.
> Please tell me how Im supp. to do this. I have such a headache after staring at the computer for the past 2 hours trying to find a solution myself



Yep, an embroidery file is completely different than a picture file. A digitizer actually has to plot out the design with a series of dots and lines and layers. (my sister, Heathersue,  is a digitizer and she amazes me, it doesn't look easy!). 



dznystar said:


> All the girl stuff is SOOO stinkin cute...makes me wish I had a girl....but I have two boys and I can never seem to find super cute stuff for them.  Any ideas?  Here's a pic of DS2 in an outfit I made for his bday...Literally finished the shorts minutes before the party started.



AWWWWWW so cute!!!



chellewashere said:


> Yeah that is what I need the .pes I think its a 4 x 6 so I will have to order all the smaller ones. I will be on her site tonight and buying some so I can try this out on the Tshirts I bought. Thanks so much for your help


If your hoop measures 4X6, you will probably need the 4X4 designs. The hoops are bigger than the actual design they can stitch out. Heather has all her designs in a small size. 


billwendy said:


> :
> Made this HM outfit for a kiddo's sister on the big give. The best thing was that I Finally got to use my new serger!! I can tell that it really was hardly used at all!!!  Its so much easier to thread than my singer, and already my stitches and especially my rolled hems look MUCH different!!!!!! So, why not do a bunch of ruffles, right???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im also sending these special slings for Kade. After talking back and forth with Mom and Dad (as an OT and a DIS friend), I wondered if these would help support his arms so he could practice moving them more. I've had a lot of experience with kids with disorders causing low tone, and have used these before. They will suspend the slings from a baby gym or a tension rod over top of him. There is a set for his arms, and a single for his legs. Im hoping they will work!! I just wish I could meet this little fella!!!



Wow! You have been busy! I love that skirt!!! And, those slings are a neat idea! 



peachygreen said:


> I'm back - I had to step away while I finished my sewing because I kept getting more and more ideas and not enough time to do any of it.  LOL.
> 
> 
> I have pictures from our cruise on the Magic last week though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have a few more days of pictures to upload, but I wanted to go ahead and share a few pictures.



The outfits are great!! 



Loodlow said:


> I made this little dress in an hour tonight! WooHoo! I am running out of time to make our local wish family's outfits. Savy, this pattern is also from Youcanmakethis.com and was really easy and FAST!
> 
> How long does it take you experienced sewers to make the simply sweet? I have fabric for a couple more, but need to plan time .
> 
> Thanks! and welcome again Savy!



That looks so cute!! I just love that fabric!!! I can make a Simply Sweet in 2 hours. 

I have my dresses done, but I still need to get pictures. I'm not sure I will actually post a picture of me in mine though! I really need to lose weight!


----------



## *Toadstool*

NiniMorris said:


> I will not look, I will not look, I will not look....
> 
> (in case you want to look, I just got an email from Fabric.com...another sale on $5.00 and under......) I WILL NOT LOOK....)
> 
> 
> Sigh..


Haha.. glad I don't get their newsletter! I'm trying not to spend money so I can hopefully convince hubby to go back to DW.



jas0202 said:


> I totally the princess cameo appliques.  I think I remember someone saying that they were your designs...do you sell them somewhere?  PM me if its not "legal" to post it here.
> 
> Also, I wanted to let you know that I'll be praying for your mom and for her miracle.  Cancer is such an ugly disease, I love to see people beating it, though the side effects can be so hard sometimes.


Aww thank you. Ya I'm not sure on all the rules and such about that.
Thank you for your prayers. We have a long road ahead of us still.



haleyknits said:


>


Hi! They do make patterns for CPK dolls. Not sure if they are still in print but you could probably find some on etsy.


miprender said:


> So cute  And glad your mom's tumor is shrinking. Praying that you continue to receive good news.


Thank you!



DMGeurts said:


> Hannah makes the perfet little princess!    I hope you mom's tumor continues to shrink and she starts feeling better soon.
> 
> D~


Thanks D!!



cogero said:


> I am on my iPad and I always loose my quotes on it. The float is so cute. I am finally working on some projects. It took me an hour to find the easy fit pants I cut out for ds.


Thank you. I stayed up all night making that float.. hehe



weluvdizne said:


> Such a great float.  She looks like she is having a lot of fun.  The dress is gorgeous.  We are from Chicago, but the kids and I were able to head down to Grand Isle last year for Mardi Gras and loved it!  Feel like we are missing out this year, but planning to head back again next year, I hope!  Will keep praying for your mom.  God does work miracles, and I'm praying he's sending one your way!


Thanks!! That is so cool that you guys came to Grand Isle. I live in between Grand Isle and New Orleans.. so if you went to Grand Isle you probably passed in front of my house. hehe.. I live near the bayou on the way to Grand Isle.
You probably even rented from my friend Christie. They handle just about all the rentals there in Grand Isle. I have great memories of going to the Grand Isle parade as a kid. 
Thank you.. yes I hope our miracle is coming too!



teresajoy said:


> I love it!!! Hannah is such a cutie!!!
> 
> I am so sorry about your Mom. That has got to be so hard for you.  Cancer really stinks. I sometimes wake up in the middle of the night in a cold sweat worrying about Barbara. I can't even imagine what I'd be like if it were my Mom.


Thanks!
Ya, it is really hard. Somedays I do soo good when I'm busying myself by sewing or digitizing or something.. Other days it is all I can think about. It just hits you over and over and over. I wish people I knew understood more and could sympathize, but honestly most people don't get it. 



weluvdizne said:


> I had an interesting afternoon.  My dd fell in love with Chip 'n Dale on our last trip.  So, when planning outfits for our upcoming trip, I knew I had to make something with C&D on it for her.  Well, I can't find any C&D fabric in the US, so I had to order it on Ebay from Malaysia.  The transaction went well, and I ordered from a seller with lots of transactions and 100% feedback.  The shipping was really fast.  It was actually precut 4X4 squares.  I thought it would be perfect for a patchwork twirl skirt.  Well, I sewed the squares together and when I was ironing the seams flat, the iron made the fabric shrink.   A lot I can't believe it.  It shrunk about 1/2 inch each way, at least!  I think it's still going to work, I'll just have to make the yoke and bottom ruffle each wider than planned.  I always prewash my fabric in hot, so I've never had this happen, and since they were precut squares, prewashing was not an option.  Oh well, live and learn, right?
> 
> A while back, somebody asked if anyone else top-stitches patchwork.  Do you mean topstitch each and every seam on each square?  The thought had not occurred to me to do that, but maybe I should before I assemble this skirt.  What do you think?


Wow.. that really stinks!! Usually quilters squares are all prewashed and such so I probably would have assumed that they were washed already and done just like you. 



ellenbenny said:


> Awesome float and I love the dress!  So sorry about your Mom, I hope the tumor will continue to shrink.


Thank you. 



PurpleEars said:


> Hannah is so cute on the float. I am glad to hear your mom's cancer is shrinking. I am sorry to hear about chemo's side effects.


Thanks!



miprender said:


> WOW..I just ordered a yard of ChipnDale fabric on etsy. This fabric came from Japan but I hope it doesn't shrink after I wash it. I need almost the whole yard for what I have planned and since it was a little expensive I am not sure if I want to buy more.
> Is this the one that you purchased:


I don't think you will have any trouble with that since its Japanese fabric! It seems like they are all made by the same company and the ones I have ordered are VERY nice fabric. I love working with such lovely textiles. 



madgabb said:


>


Oh wow! Everything is just adorable. I really love the Peter Pan themed one!



T-rox said:


> toadstool- your daughter is beautiful.  she actually looks like a princess, for real. breathtaking gorgeous girl.


Aww! You are so sweet. Thank you!


tricia said:


> Toadstool - Hannah with that princess wave is just too pretty for words.


Hehe thanks! She said the real princesses taught her how to wave like that. 


MinnieVanMom said:


> I finally got a few pictures from DH camera with our clothes.  When at MK were heard people say "it's them".  The pirate outfits made an impact.


Love your piratey outfits! That is so cool! I wish I had time to make coordinating outfits for me and DH for our trip. I can't imagine how much people must have loved that!


h518may said:


>


This is beautiful! That fabric is so adorable. Where did you get it?
Love the sash!! So simple, but oh so classy!!



dznystar said:


> All the girl stuff is SOOO stinkin cute...makes me wish I had a girl....but I have two boys and I can never seem to find super cute stuff for them.  Any ideas?  Here's a pic of DS2 in an outfit I made for his bday...Literally finished the shorts minutes before the party started.


Aww! Your little boy is adorable! I just love his outfit. The shorts are just too cute for words! Have you ever made him a Jon Jon?? I love little bitty boys in Jon Jons. http://www.allbrands.com/products/abp16267.html?ovchn=SPRI&ovcpn=Froogle&ovcrn=Froogle&ovtac=CMP That's a pretty popular Jon Jon pattern if you like that kinda thing. Children's Corner has alot of really cute things for boys. If you meant applique I'd check out appliqueforkids or maybe planetapplique. So many sites for embroidery designs if that is what you are looking for.. I could go on! hehe



billwendy said:


>


Wow! Love the HM skirt!! Beautiful!! Love the serger butt ruffles!!



peachygreen said:


> I


They are so cute!! What a beautiful baby!!



teresajoy said:


> I have my dresses done, but I still need to get pictures. I'm not sure I will actually post a picture of me in mine though! I really need to lose weight!


Bah! I bet you'll look great in it!


----------



## VBAndrea

Thanks to all for the nice comments on the books I made for Kade.  I've only done a handful of Big Gives, but this was the first one I was worried I wouldn't get done on time!  I made it though so Teresa hopefully won't fire me.




shefrn1 said:


> thank you ladies for getting me sewing again after about 4 years.....and getting me back into my fabric obsession...lol...found another great fabric store near me that has a ton of different stuff.....
> 
> so since kade's biggive is out...i guess i can post a pic of my first project in a long time....again...thank you ladies...now my mind is working overdrive to get some stuff done before our trip in may!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and stupid beginner question warning:    i saw yesterday that they sell bobbin thread.....does you really need a seperate thread for the bobbin...i'm been just using the same thread as i do my stitching with if that makes sense??
> 
> i hope you don't mind but i'm sure i'll have a tone of 'stupid beginner questions'


The Chef Hats are adorable -- I like your fabric choices.

I do not use separate bobbin thread -- I wind all my own.  I know some with embroidery machines need the prewound, but for regular sewing I think most everyone winds their own.  Even when I hand applique I use applique thread and regular thread that I wind in the bobbin.



cogero said:


> I actually made a list of crafty projects I want to get done this week.
> 
> Right now I am at work printing out the transfers for 2 gives I am getting shirts for this week (actually they should be there when I get home)
> 
> I also pinned together the easy fits for DS this morning before I went to work.


You are so lucky you work for family and can get BG projects prepped at work.
The Easy Fits go together really quickly.  If you have them cut out that's half the battle.  Sewing them is so simple.  So if you were already pinned yesterday hopefully they are done by now.



MinnieVanMom said:


> I finally got a few pictures from DH camera with our clothes.  When at MK were heard people say "it's them".  The pirate outfits made an impact.


OMG!!!!  The Pirate Set is TDF!  Awesome April!  Your Mom's skirt reminds me of some of the Minnie patchwork skirts I've done   And your son is so cute -- you usually don't post him modeling, but he's a very nice looking young man.



Savy said:


> Hi all! I am new to the board and new to this thread.. I got a sewing machine for Christmas but have never sewn a thing.. YIKES! My family and I are going on our first Disney trip this summer and I would love to make some of the cute clothes I have seen on etsy for our trip.. Anyone have any pointers or suggestions? The main thing I would like to do are the mickey and minnie head shirts. There will be 4 adults (in-laws, DH and I) and 4 kids(3 boys, 1 girl) Any and all suggestions would be great!


For the Mickey and Minnie head t's I recommend reading HeatherSue's applique tutorial which can be found in the bookmarks on page one.  Practice on an old t-shirt or two b/f attempting the real thing.  i found it took me two or three appliques b/f I really got the hang of it.
YouCanMakeThis.com is the best for easy to follow patterns.

Welcome and can't wait to see what you make!



h518may said:


> Hi, I don't post much and my computer was giving me a hard time lately.  I love everything everyone does.   I also haven't had a camera for a few months.  So we finaly upgrated our phones  so I can take pictures.  I just finished DD Easter dress.
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back


Very pretty!


dznystar said:


> All the girl stuff is SOOO stinkin cute...makes me wish I had a girl....but I have two boys and I can never seem to find super cute stuff for them.  Any ideas?  Here's a pic of DS2 in an outfit I made for his bday...Literally finished the shorts minutes before the party started.


That is so cute!  The Bowling Shirt is the staple for my ds.  He's too old for me to make any shorts.  The younger they are, the easier it is.


billwendy said:


> Made this HM outfit for a kiddo's sister on the big give. The best thing was that I Finally got to use my new serger!! I can tell that it really was hardly used at all!!!  Its so much easier to thread than my singer, and already my stitches and especially my rolled hems look MUCH different!!!!!! So, why not do a bunch of ruffles, right???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what Im sending to Jackson and Kade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im also sending these special slings for Kade. After talking back and forth with Mom and Dad (as an OT and a DIS friend), I wondered if these would help support his arms so he could practice moving them more. I've had a lot of experience with kids with disorders causing low tone, and have used these before. They will suspend the slings from a baby gym or a tension rod over top of him. There is a set for his arms, and a single for his legs. Im hoping they will work!! I just wish I could meet this little fella!!!


Love the HM!  Good thing my dd is sleeping right now so she can't see it!
Also love the shirts for Kade and Jackson -- those appliques are the cutest!
Glad to see you got the serger and that it is working nicely.  I have the good ol' Walmart Singer and for the life of me can't figure out how to do rolled hems (the manual is for dirt!).  All I ever use my serger for is finishing seams.


peachygreen said:


> I'm back - I had to step away while I finished my sewing because I kept getting more and more ideas and not enough time to do any of it.  LOL.
> 
> 
> I have pictures from our cruise on the Magic last week though.
> 
> The girl's sailaway dresses.  I love these dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan's Sleeping Beauty Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan's Butterfly skirt and shirt.  I made this for the butterfly farm in St. Maarten, of course the halfway decent picture of the outfit you get at the beach but still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice's Pirate Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a bad picture of Megan's Pirate Skirt.  She ended up not wearing her pirate shirt as it was too warm to wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have a few more days of pictures to upload, but I wanted to go ahead and share a few pictures.


Everything is gorgeous.  The Sailaway dresses are my fav too!  I saw thatblue dot yesterday and was wondering what I could do with it.



Loodlow said:


> I made this little dress in an hour tonight! WooHoo! I am running out of time to make our local wish family's outfits. Savy, this pattern is also from Youcanmakethis.com and was really easy and FAST!
> 
> How long does it take you experienced sewers to make the simply sweet? I have fabric for a couple more, but need to plan time .
> 
> Thanks! and welcome again Savy!


Cute dress and love that fabric -- looks good white the black and white too.

I couldn't tell you at all how long it takes to do a Simply Sweet.  My problem is I have never really done it straight forward.  I usually make a stripwork or patchwork skirt and that is more time consuming.  Also, it's so rare that I sit and just sew from start to finish.  I think I've only done that once with a bowling shirt and it took me about three hours -- I think that was back in the days when I made my Bowling Shirts lined which is an extra step.  I'm a slow sewer too.  I would think I might be able to do a SS in about two hours if I didn't do anything fancy with it.



madgabb said:


> I just drew up the aprons.  I get the leggings at H&M since they are super cheap and thick and last until my kids ruin them...lol  I get most my patterns at YCMT & the european ones.


Thanks!  I've only been in our H&M once -- I had no clue they had kids clothes!  My dd really needs a new collection of leggings ~ all of hers have suddenly become capri leggings


----------



## cogero

billwendy said:


> Love the family pictures April!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ADORABLE!!! I love the shirt and the shorts!!! your little one is so CUTE!!!
> 
> Made this HM outfit for a kiddo's sister on the big give. The best thing was that I Finally got to use my new serger!! I can tell that it really was hardly used at all!!!  Its so much easier to thread than my singer, and already my stitches and especially my rolled hems look MUCH different!!!!!! So, why not do a bunch of ruffles, right???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what Im sending to Jackson and Kade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im also sending these special slings for Kade. After talking back and forth with Mom and Dad (as an OT and a DIS friend), I wondered if these would help support his arms so he could practice moving them more. I've had a lot of experience with kids with disorders causing low tone, and have used these before. They will suspend the slings from a baby gym or a tension rod over top of him. There is a set for his arms, and a single for his legs. Im hoping they will work!! I just wish I could meet this little fella!!!



Wendy these are fabulous. You are making me want to finally try my serger. I am working up the courage.



peachygreen said:


> I'm back - I had to step away while I finished my sewing because I kept getting more and more ideas and not enough time to do any of it.  LOL.
> 
> 
> I have pictures from our cruise on the Magic last week though.
> 
> The girl's sailaway dresses.  I love these dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan's Sleeping Beauty Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan's Butterfly skirt and shirt.  I made this for the butterfly farm in St. Maarten, of course the halfway decent picture of the outfit you get at the beach but still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice's Pirate Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a bad picture of Megan's Pirate Skirt.  She ended up not wearing her pirate shirt as it was too warm to wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have a few more days of pictures to upload, but I wanted to go ahead and share a few pictures.



Such pretty things. Saving these ideas for when we go on our cruise.



Loodlow said:


> I made this little dress in an hour tonight! WooHoo! I am running out of time to make our local wish family's outfits. Savy, this pattern is also from Youcanmakethis.com and was really easy and FAST!
> 
> How long does it take you experienced sewers to make the simply sweet? I have fabric for a couple more, but need to plan time .
> 
> Thanks! and welcome again Savy!



I am going to try a pillowcase dress soon. yours is so pretty. Love the fabrics



VBAndrea said:


> You are so lucky you work for family and can get BG projects prepped at work.
> The Easy Fits go together really quickly.  If you have them cut out that's half the battle.  Sewing them is so simple.  So if you were already pinned yesterday hopefully they are done by now.



Thanks  Andrea. I wasn't able to get back to my sewing last night since DH was working a double and I was in charge of everything. So by the time the kids were washed and in bed I was too tired. Though I did wash the order I received from Jiffy Shirts so I can finish one give this morning.


----------



## dianemom2

madgabb said:


> COOL! I didn't know if any of the ladies I got shirts from where on here. I left a pic on Etsy of it too! My DD loves it. She is having a TANGLED party two days before we leave so she is wearing this that day too!




That's great and thanks for the picture!  I haven't been on here long but I am enjoying it a lot.  I love seeing all the wonderful projects and getting the excellent advice.


----------



## DMGeurts

dianemom2 said:


> I am so happy that my girls are outgrowing the AG stage.  Last summer we actually had an AG yardsale to sell of some of what they weren't playing with anymore.  People lined up for almost 2 hours before our yardsale started!  Now my girls are bugging me to learn to sew clothes for the dolls.  They think doll clothes will be easier because they are small but I think they are harder for just that reason.



There are a lot of great patterns out there that are easy to make...  CarlaC's doll patterns are awesome.  I always think "make it small, wreck it small"... most AG outfits take less than a 1//2 yard of fabric... so I just sew away.    AG outfits are an easy way for them to learn to sew too... My 11 y/o dd made this dress a few weeks ago, she followed an online tutorial on an AG message board I belong to - it turned out fantastic - and she was so proud of herself!







h518may said:


> Hi, I don't post much and my computer was giving me a hard time lately.  I love everything everyone does.   I also haven't had a camera for a few months.  So we finaly upgrated our phones  so I can take pictures.  I just finished DD Easter dress.
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back



This is adorable!  



shefrn1 said:


> having a hard time keeping up with you guys...miss a day and miss 10 pages...oy vey!!!!
> 
> just read this page..hope to catch up more later when we slow down at work
> 
> andrea......love the book...AWESOME
> 
> madgab.....have fun on you trip....great outfits
> 
> 
> 
> thank you ladies for getting me sewing again after about 4 years.....and getting me back into my fabric obsession...lol...found another great fabric store near me that has a ton of different stuff.....
> 
> so since kade's biggive is out...i guess i can post a pic of my first project in a long time....again...thank you ladies...now my mind is working overdrive to get some stuff done before our trip in may!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and stupid beginner question warning:    i saw yesterday that they sell bobbin thread.....does you really need a seperate thread for the bobbin...i'm been just using the same thread as i do my stitching with if that makes sense??
> 
> i hope you don't mind but i'm sure i'll have a tone of 'stupid beginner questions'



I love the chefs hats!  Fabulous!



billwendy said:


> Love the family pictures April!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ADORABLE!!! I love the shirt and the shorts!!! your little one is so CUTE!!!
> 
> Made this HM outfit for a kiddo's sister on the big give. The best thing was that I Finally got to use my new serger!! I can tell that it really was hardly used at all!!!  Its so much easier to thread than my singer, and already my stitches and especially my rolled hems look MUCH different!!!!!! So, why not do a bunch of ruffles, right???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what Im sending to Jackson and Kade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im also sending these special slings for Kade. After talking back and forth with Mom and Dad (as an OT and a DIS friend), I wondered if these would help support his arms so he could practice moving them more. I've had a lot of experience with kids with disorders causing low tone, and have used these before. They will suspend the slings from a baby gym or a tension rod over top of him. There is a set for his arms, and a single for his legs. Im hoping they will work!! I just wish I could meet this little fella!!!



I love everything!  Congrats on the new serger (which one did you get?)... I am saving for one now - I just don't want to spend too much $$ on it - yet I am afraid if I don't, that it will just be too hard to learn to use.  



peachygreen said:


> I'm back - I had to step away while I finished my sewing because I kept getting more and more ideas and not enough time to do any of it.  LOL.
> 
> 
> I have pictures from our cruise on the Magic last week though.
> 
> The girl's sailaway dresses.  I love these dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan's Sleeping Beauty Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan's Butterfly skirt and shirt.  I made this for the butterfly farm in St. Maarten, of course the halfway decent picture of the outfit you get at the beach but still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice's Pirate Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have a few more days of pictures to upload, but I wanted to go ahead and share a few pictures.



I love everything - your girls are adorable!



Loodlow said:


> I made this little dress in an hour tonight! WooHoo! I am running out of time to make our local wish family's outfits. Savy, this pattern is also from Youcanmakethis.com and was really easy and FAST!
> 
> How long does it take you experienced sewers to make the simply sweet? I have fabric for a couple more, but need to plan time .
> 
> Thanks! and welcome again Savy!



THis is so cute!

*Savy:*  Welcome!!!    YOu will love it here!

*dznystar:* (I thought I multiquoted you) - Your little boy is adorable and his outfit is super cute!!!!  I love how he seems to be looking down at his shirt!

D~


----------



## tricia

dznystar said:


> All the girl stuff is SOOO stinkin cute...makes me wish I had a girl....but I have two boys and I can never seem to find super cute stuff for them.  Any ideas?  Here's a pic of DS2 in an outfit I made for his bday...Literally finished the shorts minutes before the party started.



Very cute.  I also have 2 boys, and I didn't start sewing till they were older, so there is not much I can do for them.  I do find that if you start sewing with knits there are some great ones out there to make boys shirts.



chellewashere said:


> Thanks everyone..but of course I have now ran into a problem
> I thought I was able to just take my jpeg files and upload them to the machine to do the embroidery (since it came with a USB cable) now it seems that it only takes certain types of extensions. Does anyone know where I can find some cute Disney stuff that I can upload to this? I have downloaded the Pulse Ambassador to be able to convert but surprise only does ones that have the sewing extensions already.
> Please tell me how Im supp. to do this. I have such a headache after staring at the computer for the past 2 hours trying to find a solution myself



When I first got my machine HeatherSue had the nerve to be on holidays, , so I started with some free designs.  There are some available at http://lynniepinnie.com/shop/free-embroidery-designs/cat_7.html and http://www.urbanthreads.com/free_designs and http://www.planetapplique.com/free-designs/cat_40.html and also http://freeembroiderystuff.embroiderydesigns.com/stockdesigns.aspx



billwendy said:


> This is what Im sending to Jackson and Kade



Great stuff Wendy.  Love the skirt.



peachygreen said:


>



Everything is great.  Love the pirate stuff the best tho.



Loodlow said:


> I made this little dress in an hour tonight! WooHoo! I am running out of time to make our local wish family's outfits. Savy, this pattern is also from Youcanmakethis.com and was really easy and FAST!
> 
> How long does it take you experienced sewers to make the simply sweet? I have fabric for a couple more, but need to plan time .
> 
> Thanks! and welcome again Savy!



That turned out really cute.  Love the pairing of the fabric with the polka dots.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I have a men's small commercial Disney shirt.  Should I turn it into a sleeveless womans fitted shirt with darts or a sundress?

My embroidery machine is still broke and still just sitting there waiting to go to the shop.  I am so sad as I want to make things.  Then I looked and thanked God that I am so blessed to have a serger and sewing machine.


----------



## T-rox

so, i am craving spring and put this together ( along with 12 other things!) this past weekend.  its the striped jumper pattern, obvi without the stripework.





[/IMG]
and a close up on the FSL ( free standing lace) flower accents i did. then are not sewn on yet





[/IMG]


----------



## cogero

T-rox said:


> so, i am craving spring and put this together ( along with 12 other things!) this past weekend.  its the striped jumper pattern, obvi without the stripework.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> and a close up on the FSL ( free standing lace) flower accents i did. then are not sewn on yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]





This is great. I just love the colors.


----------



## tmh0206

T-rox said:


> so, i am craving spring and put this together ( along with 12 other things!) this past weekend.  its the striped jumper pattern, obvi without the stripework.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> and a close up on the FSL ( free standing lace) flower accents i did. then are not sewn on yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



very pretty and definetly feels like spring just looking at it! hopefully the real spring will get here soon so we can see pictures of this beautiful dress in action!


----------



## Granna4679

I am quite a few pages behind again, going to catch up now.  But first, I had to tell all of you my good news for the weekend.  

My youngest daughter, Brooke, is pregnant and expecting Sept. 17.  I get to be a Granna for a 3rd time and now have a new little one to sew for.  We are sooo excited!!  Just had to stop in and tell my friends!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

Granna4679 said:


> I am quite a few pages behind again, going to catch up now.  But first, I had to tell all of you my good news for the weekend.
> 
> My youngest daughter, Brooke, is pregnant and expecting Sept. 17.  I get to be a Granna for a 3rd time and now have a new little one to sew for.  We are sooo excited!!  Just had to stop in and tell my friends!!!



I saw that on Facebook...but I have to tell you...I am soooo jealous!  I have one grand daughter...and her momma and daddy have said that is all!  My daughter and her hubby have to wait until 3 years after his final chemo before they try...(just a few more months!); and my other son is in no hurry to make any type of commitment to anyone...not even his DOG (which lives at my house!)

I'm seriously thinking about adopting grand children!  Have fun with you new little one...do you know if it is a girl or boy yet?

Health and happiness to Mommy and child!

Nini


----------



## ellenbenny

Granna4679 said:


> I am quite a few pages behind again, going to catch up now.  But first, I had to tell all of you my good news for the weekend.
> 
> My youngest daughter, Brooke, is pregnant and expecting Sept. 17.  I get to be a Granna for a 3rd time and now have a new little one to sew for.  We are sooo excited!!  Just had to stop in and tell my friends!!!




Congratulations, Granna!!!


----------



## ellenbenny

MinnieVanMom said:


> I finally got a few pictures from DH camera with our clothes.  When at MK were heard people say "it's them".  The pirate outfits made an impact.



I love all the matching stuff and especially the pirate outfits!  I am working on pirate outfits for a big give family, and this helps with inspiration.



h518may said:


> Hi, I don't post much and my computer was giving me a hard time lately.  I love everything everyone does.   I also haven't had a camera for a few months.  So we finaly upgrated our phones  so I can take pictures.  I just finished DD Easter dress.
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back



Very pretty dress, and on such a cutie.  



dznystar said:


> All the girl stuff is SOOO stinkin cute...makes me wish I had a girl....but I have two boys and I can never seem to find super cute stuff for them.  Any ideas?  Here's a pic of DS2 in an outfit I made for his bday...Literally finished the shorts minutes before the party started.



Love the shorts, great idea!



billwendy said:


> Made this HM outfit for a kiddo's sister on the big give. The best thing was that I Finally got to use my new serger!! I can tell that it really was hardly used at all!!!  Its so much easier to thread than my singer, and already my stitches and especially my rolled hems look MUCH different!!!!!! So, why not do a bunch of ruffles, right???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what Im sending to Jackson and Kade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im also sending these special slings for Kade. After talking back and forth with Mom and Dad (as an OT and a DIS friend), I wondered if these would help support his arms so he could practice moving them more. I've had a lot of experience with kids with disorders causing low tone, and have used these before. They will suspend the slings from a baby gym or a tension rod over top of him. There is a set for his arms, and a single for his legs. Im hoping they will work!! I just wish I could meet this little fella!!!



Wendy I love the HM outfit, such pretty colors and awesome ruffles.  Love the beach t-shirts too, your appliques always look so neat and professional!



peachygreen said:


> I'm back - I had to step away while I finished my sewing because I kept getting more and more ideas and not enough time to do any of it.  LOL.
> 
> 
> I have pictures from our cruise on the Magic last week though.
> 
> The girl's sailaway dresses.  I love these dresses.



Everything came out so cute, and it looks like they were having such a good time!  Glad you enjoyed your cruise.



Loodlow said:


> I made this little dress in an hour tonight! WooHoo! I am running out of time to make our local wish family's outfits. Savy, this pattern is also from Youcanmakethis.com and was really easy and FAST!
> 
> How long does it take you experienced sewers to make the simply sweet? I have fabric for a couple more, but need to plan time .
> 
> Thanks! and welcome again Savy!



I really love that fabric and it looks so nice with the black/white dots.



T-rox said:


> so, i am craving spring and put this together ( along with 12 other things!) this past weekend.  its the striped jumper pattern, obvi without the stripework.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> and a close up on the FSL ( free standing lace) flower accents i did. then are not sewn on yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Love the spring look and colors, can't wait for the real thing to get here!


----------



## ellenbenny

Here are the shirts I did for Kade's big give for them to wear to the Wishes Dessert Party, using heathersue's dessert designs:


----------



## Granna4679

Still about 10 pages behind but I need to go and do the work I actually get paid to be here doing....tee hee!  I will catch up more later!



DMGeurts said:


> So, I've been busy and barely keeping up here.  I know that some of you wanted to see my princess outfits when I finished them.
> 
> The first one is Snow White.  I loved designing this one, but it turned out a little more plain than I would have liked.  Then I got to looking at Snow White's dress - and it is a little plain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next one is Princess Tiana...  This one was so much fun to do!  I love how every little bit of it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took the picture of the frog sitting in Tiana's hand, stretching out his neck and waiting for her kiss... I hand drew it on the fabric, and then I hand embroidered it.  Not as fancy as some of your machines can do it - but I was very happy with how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I recreated Tiana's flower as a hair clip... it really gave this outfit a little extra!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have Rapunzel's outfit almost finished... I just have some embroidery work to do on that one.  So, that's what I've been designing lately.
> D~



Dorine - you are just tooooo talented!  I absolutely love these.  Tiana and Rapunzel is my favorites (which I seem to have lost the quote on).  Soooo cute.  Congrats on your success on your shop over the weekend too...that was awesome!



revrob said:


> WOW! I've not posted here in AGES!  It seems that my sewing time is very limited, and I've started quilting more, so that cuts into my clothing creation time as well.  I also had 3 surgeries in 4 months and I've been doing OT for the past two months, and, well, there's just not been much time.
> 
> I DID just recently make something that makes my DD very happy!  Her first father/daughter dance is tonight.  This dress came in perfectly!  It's a test for a new Sis Boom pattern that is in the works (called the Marissa).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO, I thought I'd share!
> 
> Hope to have something new to share soon - we have a trip planned for the end of the summer, and I've been working on lots of fun things that will work for both my quilting projects as well as our upcoming trip!



Beautiful....daughter and dress.  How exciting for her!  

So sorry you have been having so many surgeries.  I hope everything is on the mend.  We have been missing you.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I'll get a picture of her wearing it tomorrow if I can. This is the size 1 (instead of the size 2)
> bah! I can't get facebook to show up- I really dislike their new photo display
> [URL=http://home-and-garden.webshots.com/photo/2162053240050201308bspZdV][IMG]http://inlinethumb40.webshots.com/47463/2162053240050201308S425x425Q85.jpg[/URL]



This is adorable.  I love the colors.  



billwendy said:


> Quick question. Remember a few weeks ago I was mentioning about the little missionary baby in Bolivia, Joelito, who needed feeding tubes? Well, FINALLY the ones we purchased that were Fed Ex's (that was $400!!!!!) arrived at his home yesterday. Now, part 2.....does anyone know where I can get an inexpensive or donated portable Oxygen generator? Joelito needs to travel to another country for surgery, and due to his need for O2, he cant travel with the big green cylinder......I saw some pictures of the baby, and he is so cute, but definately looks like he has been through alot. The family seem so sweet - they prayed for children - they had their first son, and then when Joelito came, they were so excited. He came home as a typical infant, and then started having episodes at only a week old. So sad - they think that he may have epilepsy, and I think there is much more going on. I have emailed manufacturers, home health companies, checked craigslist - any suggestions are so appreciated  so this little one can get what he needs so badly!



I wish I could be of some help but I don't know anything.  I hope he gets the help he needs.


----------



## T-rox

ellenbenny said:


> Here are the shirts I did for Kade's big give for them to wear to the Wishes Dessert Party, using heathersue's dessert designs:



these look good. and they seriously make me want to go to dw for some sweet goodness!


congrats to you granna! you are blessed!


----------



## cogero

Granna4679 said:


> I am quite a few pages behind again, going to catch up now.  But first, I had to tell all of you my good news for the weekend.
> 
> My youngest daughter, Brooke, is pregnant and expecting Sept. 17.  I get to be a Granna for a 3rd time and now have a new little one to sew for.  We are sooo excited!!  Just had to stop in and tell my friends!!!



Congrats that is fabulous news.


----------



## revrob

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone for their kind remarks about the dress I posted a few days ago (as well as my DD and her father daughter dance!).  Your kindness is very much appreciated.

I also wanted to tell you how much your wishes for your health have meant to me.  It has been a long road, and it is not completely travelled yet, but I am grateful to have come as far as I have.  I'm very grateful that none of the conditions for which I've been treated are not serious, life threatening situations.  Simply getting older and dealing with issues that should have been dealt with years ago.  I joke that once you hit 40, it's time for a tune up!  That's what's happened to me (though I'm 41!).  Time to get rid of spare parts, lube up the ones you've got and keep moving!

So, I've spent a lot of time cutting things out getting them ready to sew.  I'm going to a scrapbook retreat this weekend, and I'm planning to sew instead of scrapbook.  I'm trying to get all of the things I want to sew into bags - already  cut and ready to stitch!  After this weekend, I should have a LOT of items ready to post.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Granna4679 said:


> I am quite a few pages behind again, going to catch up now.  But first, I had to tell all of you my good news for the weekend.
> 
> My youngest daughter, Brooke, is pregnant and expecting Sept. 17.  I get to be a Granna for a 3rd time and now have a new little one to sew for.  We are sooo excited!!  Just had to stop in and tell my friends!!!


That is just great news, congrats to you Granna for the 3rd time.  I bet you will be busy sewing up a storm for the new one.


ellenbenny said:


> Here are the shirts I did for Kade's big give for them to wear to the Wishes Dessert Party, using heathersue's dessert designs:


Ok, that is just beyond adorable.  You are so kind to give so much to this family.  I know how much they appreciate all you give.



revrob said:


> I just wanted to say thanks to everyone for their kind remarks about the dress I posted a few days ago (as well as my DD and her father daughter dance!).  Your kindness is very much appreciated.
> 
> I also wanted to tell you how much your wishes for your health have meant to me.  It has been a long road, and it is not completely travelled yet, but I am grateful to have come as far as I have.  I'm very grateful that none of the conditions for which I've been treated are not serious, life threatening situations.  Simply getting older and dealing with issues that should have been dealt with years ago.  I joke that once you hit 40, it's time for a tune up!  That's what's happened to me (though I'm 41!).  Time to get rid of spare parts, lube up the ones you've got and keep moving!
> 
> So, I've spent a lot of time cutting things out getting them ready to sew.  I'm going to a scrapbook retreat this weekend, and I'm planning to sew instead of scrapbook.  I'm trying to get all of the things I want to sew into bags - already  cut and ready to stitch!  After this weekend, I should have a LOT of items ready to post.


Shannon, I hope you continue to heal and get better.  Girl I won't even tell you the things that go wrong after 50  JK, we all need to take care ourselves and so glad you are.  I hope you have a super weekend and have fun.  Thank you for guiding me through the skirts, they came out really well and we got many compliments.  I could not have done it without your help.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

h518may said:


> Hi, I don't post much and my computer was giving me a hard time lately.  I love everything everyone does.   I also haven't had a camera for a few months.  So we finaly upgrated our phones  so I can take pictures.  I just finished DD Easter dress.
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back



Love it!  What pattern is this?

*PE770 HELP!!!*
I am using the built in fonts.  Is there a way to make a space so I can type out a date like March 7, 2011?  I can't figure out how to get a space in there!!!


----------



## sheridee32

Granna4679 said:


> I am quite a few pages behind again, going to catch up now.  But first, I had to tell all of you my good news for the weekend.
> 
> My youngest daughter, Brooke, is pregnant and expecting Sept. 17.  I get to be a Granna for a 3rd time and now have a new little one to sew for.  We are sooo excited!!  Just had to stop in and tell my friends!!!



That is so neat


----------



## NiniMorris

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Love it!  What pattern is this?
> 
> *PE770 HELP!!!*
> I am using the built in fonts.  Is there a way to make a space so I can type out a date like March 7, 2011?  I can't figure out how to get a space in there!!!



If you keep advancing through all the letters and numbers, you come to the space (and a few other symbols).  It looks like an underline on the screen...



Hope that helps!

Nini


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> This is great. I just love the colors.



The dress looks great!  I have some of the coordinating material with a green background.  I used it to make DD a new shower curtain.  It looks great.  I will take a picture and post it later.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

NiniMorris said:


> If you keep advancing through all the letters and numbers, you come to the space (and a few other symbols).  It looks like an underline on the screen...
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Nini



Thanks so much!  I wondered if that was the space, but just wanted to be sure before I stitched it on the baby blanket.  Thanks again!


----------



## dianemom2

T-rox said:


> so, i am craving spring and put this together ( along with 12 other things!) this past weekend.  its the striped jumper pattern, obvi without the stripework.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> and a close up on the FSL ( free standing lace) flower accents i did. then are not sewn on yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Oops!  Meant to grab this one!  LOL


----------



## dianemom2

ellenbenny said:


> Here are the shirts I did for Kade's big give for them to wear to the Wishes Dessert Party, using heathersue's dessert designs:



I love the dessert designs.  Next time we head to Disney, I want to make those for us to wear.  Now I am thinking about dessert!


----------



## dianemom2

Here is the shower curtain that I made


----------



## teresajoy

*Toadstool* said:


> Ya, it is really hard. Somedays I do soo good when I'm busying myself by sewing or digitizing or something.. Other days it is all I can think about. It just hits you over and over and over. I wish people I knew understood more and could sympathize, but honestly most people don't get it.


I'm so sorry you don't have more supportive people around  you. I really think that is so important  in getting through something like this. 


VBAndrea said:


> Thanks to all for the nice comments on the books I made for Kade.  I've only done a handful of Big Gives, but this was the first one I was worried I wouldn't get done on time!  I made it though so Teresa hopefully won't fire me.



You nut! 



T-rox said:


> so, i am craving spring and put this together ( along with 12 other things!) this past weekend.  its the striped jumper pattern, obvi without the stripework.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I REALLY love this!!! So  beautiful! The FSL is  such a neat touch! 



Granna4679 said:


> I am quite a few pages behind again, going to catch up now.  But first, I had to tell all of you my good news for the weekend.
> 
> My youngest daughter, Brooke, is pregnant and expecting Sept. 17.  I get to be a Granna for a 3rd time and now have a new little one to sew for.  We are sooo excited!!  Just had to stop in and tell my friends!!!



I'm so excited for you!!!!!!!! 


NiniMorris said:


> I saw that on Facebook...but I have to tell you...I am soooo jealous!  I have one grand daughter...and her momma and daddy have said that is all!  My daughter and her hubby have to wait until 3 years after his final chemo before they try...(just a few more months!); and my other son is in no hurry to make any type of commitment to anyone...not even his DOG (which lives at my house!)
> 
> I'm seriously thinking about adopting grand children!  Have fun with you new little one...do you know if it is a girl or boy yet?
> 
> Health and happiness to Mommy and child!
> 
> Nini



The comment  about your son and the dog just made me  laugh! 



ellenbenny said:


> Here are the shirts I did for Kade's big give for them to wear to the Wishes Dessert Party, using heathersue's dessert designs:



These look  great!!! That was a lot of work! 



revrob said:


> I just wanted to say thanks to everyone for their kind remarks about the dress I posted a few days ago (as well as my DD and her father daughter dance!).  Your kindness is very much appreciated.
> 
> I also wanted to tell you how much your wishes for your health have meant to me.  It has been a long road, and it is not completely travelled yet, but I am grateful to have come as far as I have.  I'm very grateful that none of the conditions for which I've been treated are not serious, life threatening situations.  Simply getting older and dealing with issues that should have been dealt with years ago.  I joke that once you hit 40, it's time for a tune up!  That's what's happened to me (though I'm 41!).  Time to get rid of spare parts, lube up the ones you've got and keep moving!
> 
> So, I've spent a lot of time cutting things out getting them ready to sew.  I'm going to a scrapbook retreat this weekend, and I'm planning to sew instead of scrapbook.  I'm trying to get all of the things I want to sew into bags - already  cut and ready to stitch!  After this weekend, I should have a LOT of items ready to post.



I hope you are on the mend now Shannon. I can't wait to see the things you make!


----------



## tinkerbell3747

Fruto76 said:


> WOW! Everyones creations are so great! You are all so inspiring!
> 
> Here is what I have been working on the last couple days
> Tink Sundress for DD9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie skirt for DD9



I love the dress,skirt and the fabric WELL DONE .  Would you mind sharing what pattern you used for the dress and skirt and where I might find it...

Also can anyone recommend a good online fabric store that carry's all of the wonderful Disney Character prints I see displayed here? or at least some...

Last weekend I went to every Fabric store on this island and I quickly realised I'll be doing 99% of my shopping online and importing my fabric, supplies and other materials .....so disappointing...on the upside just 2 more weeks until I can order my sewing machine....

I love all of the Suess outfits/skirts.  You guys have such great taste in fabrics.  Are most of these cotton fabrics?  What is the technical term.  I need to go back to post one and do some more goggling...

I  <3 this thread.  I spend most of my DIS time reading here now then anywhere esle...


----------



## dianemom2

Did you all see that Simplicity patterns are $1.99 at Joanns this week?  I should not have gone in there.  I bought 8 patterns and bunch of other stuff.  I am already up to my eyeballs in projects!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Thanks to Heather!  I think I have fixed my machine and it may not have to go to the shop.   

Now, back to that men's shirt:  Any suggestions at all?  Change it into a Dress or make it into a sleeveless fitted shirt?


----------



## h518may

Thank you everyone that commented on Ash's Easter dress.  



*Toadstool* said:


> This is beautiful! That fabric is so adorable. Where did you get it?


The fabric came from fabric shack  it is called Lily & Will from Moda, they have blue, green and pink; and coming out this month is Yellow and Aqua.

*disneygirlsanddrew*-  the pattern is https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/natalie-dress-sizes-2-8.htm. The pattern seemed to run a little small, Ash usually wears a 4/5 so I made a 5 and it is very snug on her, I easily could have made a 6 in this dress.


----------



## tricia

Granna4679 said:


> I am quite a few pages behind again, going to catch up now.  But first, I had to tell all of you my good news for the weekend.
> 
> My youngest daughter, Brooke, is pregnant and expecting Sept. 17.  I get to be a Granna for a 3rd time and now have a new little one to sew for.  We are sooo excited!!  Just had to stop in and tell my friends!!!



Congratulations!! I love sewing little baby stuff.  Can't wait to see all the stuff you will make.



ellenbenny said:


> Here are the shirts I did for Kade's big give for them to wear to the Wishes Dessert Party, using heathersue's dessert designs:



Those are super.



NiniMorris said:


> If you keep advancing through all the letters and numbers, you come to the space (and a few other symbols).  It looks like an underline on the screen...
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Nini



That helps me too, thanks.  I never could figure out why I couldn't find a space.  I have been using the period and then just stopping the machine and skipping ahead a few stitches to the next character instead of letting it stitch out.   And I have had this machine since last May.


----------



## DMGeurts

T-rox said:


> so, i am craving spring and put this together ( along with 12 other things!) this past weekend.  its the striped jumper pattern, obvi without the stripework.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up on the FSL ( free standing lace) flower accents i did. then are not sewn on yet



I love this dress - I am so ready for spring... we've had record snow falls this year (we are at 78"+).



Granna4679 said:


> I am quite a few pages behind again, going to catch up now.  But first, I had to tell all of you my good news for the weekend.
> 
> My youngest daughter, Brooke, is pregnant and expecting Sept. 17.  I get to be a Granna for a 3rd time and now have a new little one to sew for.  We are sooo excited!!  Just had to stop in and tell my friends!!!



CONGRATULATIONS Granna!!!!!



ellenbenny said:


> Here are the shirts I did for Kade's big give for them to wear to the Wishes Dessert Party, using heathersue's dessert designs:



I love this... the mickey bar embroideries are just my favorite!  So cute!



Granna4679 said:


> Dorine - you are just tooooo talented!  I absolutely love these.  Tiana and Rapunzel is my favorites (which I seem to have lost the quote on).  Soooo cute.  Congrats on your success on your shop over the weekend too...that was awesome!



THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!  You have no idea what your comments mean to me.  



dianemom2 said:


> Here is the shower curtain that I made



THis is incredibly cute!  I love it!  

D~


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Granna4679 said:


> I am quite a few pages behind again, going to catch up now.  But first, I had to tell all of you my good news for the weekend.
> 
> My youngest daughter, Brooke, is pregnant and expecting Sept. 17.  I get to be a Granna for a 3rd time and now have a new little one to sew for.  We are sooo excited!!  Just had to stop in and tell my friends!!!



Congratulations!!  That is so exciting!


----------



## T-rox

dangerous post- i just went to converse.com
i was looking for those nemo shoes- anyhow
you can customize your very own pair of dr seuss shoes!!! down the the thread, the grommets and the racing stripe. you can even add a name!!!even if you dont want to buy them for real, it is so cool just to build them.  it is in the kids section
don't say i didnt warn you


----------



## weluvdizne

*Toadstool* said:


> Thanks!! That is so cool that you guys came to Grand Isle. I live in between Grand Isle and New Orleans.. so if you went to Grand Isle you probably passed in front of my house. hehe.. I live near the bayou on the way to Grand Isle.
> You probably even rented from my friend Christie. They handle just about all the rentals there in Grand Isle. I have great memories of going to the Grand Isle parade as a kid.
> Thank you.. yes I hope our miracle is coming too!
> 
> I don't think you will have any trouble with that since its Japanese fabric! It seems like they are all made by the same company and the ones I have ordered are VERY nice fabric. I love working with such lovely textiles.



We have been going down to Grand Isle between Christmas and New Years since I was a baby, but last year was the first time we made it for Mardi Gras.  We loved it!  We went to parades in Golden Meadow, LaRose, and Cut Off and of course Grand Isle.  Part of me wishes we could move down there.  My dh has never been, and I'm not sure it's his style.  I'd have to take him down for a vacation, but most of our vacations tend to be to WDW!

Who do you order Japanese fabric from on Etsy.  I've been too nervous, but now, I'm thinking that's the way to go.  


T-rox said:


> so, i am craving spring and put this together ( along with 12 other things!) this past weekend.  its the striped jumper pattern, obvi without the stripework.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> and a close up on the FSL ( free standing lace) flower accents i did. then are not sewn on yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Love the dress.  I have the same fabric, and just never had any ideas how to use it.  I like what you did.  It looks like spring to me, and I have spring fever BAD!


Granna4679 said:


> I am quite a few pages behind again, going to catch up now.  But first, I had to tell all of you my good news for the weekend.
> 
> My youngest daughter, Brooke, is pregnant and expecting Sept. 17.  I get to be a Granna for a 3rd time and now have a new little one to sew for.  We are sooo excited!!  Just had to stop in and tell my friends!!!


How wonderful!  Can't wait to see the fun things you make for the baby!  Congrats and best wishes for a healthy pregnancy and baby! Let us know when you find out if it's a girl or boy!  



NiniMorris said:


> I saw that on Facebook...but I have to tell you...I am soooo jealous!  I have one grand daughter...and her momma and daddy have said that is all!  My daughter and her hubby have to wait until 3 years after his final chemo before they try...(just a few more months!); and my other son is in no hurry to make any type of commitment to anyone...not even his DOG (which lives at my house!)
> 
> I'm seriously thinking about adopting grand children!  Have fun with you new little one...do you know if it is a girl or boy yet?
> 
> Health and happiness to Mommy and child!
> 
> Nini


Too funny about your son and his dog.  Sounds like my brother!  



ellenbenny said:


> Here are the shirts I did for Kade's big give for them to wear to the Wishes Dessert Party, using heathersue's dessert designs:


These turned out really nice.  I would love to do these if I ever do the dessert party, but even so, they are still so cute!


MinnieVanMom said:


> Thanks to Heather!  I think I have fixed my machine and it may not have to go to the shop.
> 
> Now, back to that men's shirt:  Any suggestions at all?  Change it into a Dress or make it into a sleeveless fitted shirt?


Glad you got your machine fixed without having to go to the shop.  I'd like to see you turn the shirt into a dress.  I'm sure either way, it'll be great.


T-rox said:


> dangerous post- i just went to converse.com
> i was looking for those nemo shoes- anyhow
> you can customize your very own pair of dr seuss shoes!!! down the the thread, the grommets and the racing stripe. you can even add a name!!!even if you dont want to buy them for real, it is so cool just to build them.  it is in the kids section
> don't say i didnt warn you


Wow. Sounds like fun.  I dated a guy in high school who had so many different pairs of Cons.  Even Christmas ones,  it was pretty funny.  I ended up buying myself a pair of striped ones.  I loved those shoes.  Oh, those were the days!  I should buy my son a pair of Chucks!


----------



## DMGeurts

I just wanted to stop by real quick and show pictures of my latest outfit... Cinderella.  






The carriage is my own design... any tips for working with silver embroidery thread???  It took me 4 hours to embroider this teeny-tiny carriage!  Ouch...





And the headband - which I love!  





Thanks for looking everyone.  

Next up is Aurora.
D~


----------



## billwendy

Andrea - I have the good 'ol Walmart Singer serger too!! that was my first. I  never could figure out how to make the rolled hem either, and what I thought looked like a rolled him on the Singer, I know for sure is NOT now that I have the brother!!! lol!!!

Chiara - give it a try!!! Which one do you have? IT was fun doing the edges of those ruffles!!

I got the Brother 1034 that several here have. I went back and forth as to whether or not to get it . It was on Craigslist. I asked a TON of questions and she sold it to me for 150, which I thought was a good price. I can tell it was not used very much at all!!! there was only a teensy bit of lint inside!!! The person seemed very honest and gave me the sales slip from Amazon plus the warrenty card, CD, thread, and 2 feet that I dont know how to use yet - lol!!!! The threading is so much easier for me on this serger as well!! It does sew a bit slower than my singer, but Im so happy with  my rolled hems!! lol....

Ellen - that is a very high compliment coming from you!!!


----------



## L & B Mom

So many great ideas . . . I can't wait to get started sewing again.


----------



## lovesdumbo

T-rox said:


> dangerous post- i just went to converse.com
> i was looking for those nemo shoes- anyhow
> you can customize your very own pair of dr seuss shoes!!! down the the thread, the grommets and the racing stripe. you can even add a name!!!even if you dont want to buy them for real, it is so cool just to build them.  it is in the kids section
> don't say i didnt warn you



Very cool!  You can customize others too.  I did some black/red/yellow ones just to see what they would look like.  Really cute!  I've never worn converse.  I don't think I could wear them all day at Disney.


----------



## lovesdumbo

revrob said:


> I just wanted to say thanks to everyone for their kind remarks about the dress I posted a few days ago (as well as my DD and her father daughter dance!).  Your kindness is very much appreciated.
> 
> I also wanted to tell you how much your wishes for your health have meant to me.  It has been a long road, and it is not completely travelled yet, but I am grateful to have come as far as I have.  I'm very grateful that none of the conditions for which I've been treated are not serious, life threatening situations.  Simply getting older and dealing with issues that should have been dealt with years ago.  I joke that once you hit 40, it's time for a tune up!  That's what's happened to me (though I'm 41!).  Time to get rid of spare parts, lube up the ones you've got and keep moving!
> 
> So, I've spent a lot of time cutting things out getting them ready to sew.  I'm going to a scrapbook retreat this weekend, and I'm planning to sew instead of scrapbook.  I'm trying to get all of the things I want to sew into bags - already  cut and ready to stitch!  After this weekend, I should have a LOT of items ready to post.



Hope you're feeling 100% soon!


----------



## PurpleEars

GlassSlippers said:


> DD likes the bowling shirt look. I've looked at patterns for womens' blouses, but none of the styles I've seen have been quite right. If you have any suggestios I'd sure love to hear them!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



If she likes the bowling shirt look, I would go with a bowling shirt! I actually drafted my last blouse (very simple with darts at the appropriate locations). I think there is one from McCall's that would be quite similar - M2094.



madgabb said:


> My first share here, we are going to Disneyland Paris in a few weeks (girls don't know yet) and I made these for our trip. The shirts, except the cake one, I ordered on Etsy.  The clay beads I also ordered on Etsy, but I made the rest.



All the outfits are beautiful! I just chose a few that I liked the most!



shefrn1 said:


> so since kade's biggive is out...i guess i can post a pic of my first project in a long time....again...thank you ladies...now my mind is working overdrive to get some stuff done before our trip in may!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and stupid beginner question warning:    i saw yesterday that they sell bobbin thread.....does you really need a seperate thread for the bobbin...i'm been just using the same thread as i do my stitching with if that makes sense??
> 
> i hope you don't mind but i'm sure i'll have a tone of 'stupid beginner questions'



Fun hats! I saw others have answered your bobbin thread question. Please continue to ask "beginner questions." I am sure someone else has the same questions too - also it is good for people who know the answer a refresher too.



MinnieVanMom said:


> I finally got a few pictures from DH camera with our clothes.  When at MK were heard people say "it's them".  The pirate outfits made an impact.



Awesome pirate outfit. This picture is inspiring me to do a patchwork skirt for myself!



Savy said:


> Hi all! I am new to the board and new to this thread.. I got a sewing machine for Christmas but have never sewn a thing.. YIKES! My family and I are going on our first Disney trip this summer and I would love to make some of the cute clothes I have seen on etsy for our trip.. Anyone have any pointers or suggestions? The main thing I would like to do are the mickey and minnie head shirts. There will be 4 adults (in-laws, DH and I) and 4 kids(3 boys, 1 girl) Any and all suggestions would be great!



I just want to say welcome! I would suggest reading the link about hand applique if you want to do Mickey and Minnie head shirts.



h518may said:


> Hi, I don't post much and my computer was giving me a hard time lately.  I love everything everyone does.   I also haven't had a camera for a few months.  So we finaly upgrated our phones  so I can take pictures.  I just finished DD Easter dress.



This is a beautiful dress! Good job!



dznystar said:


> All the girl stuff is SOOO stinkin cute...makes me wish I had a girl....but I have two boys and I can never seem to find super cute stuff for them.  Any ideas?  Here's a pic of DS2 in an outfit I made for his bday...Literally finished the shorts minutes before the party started.



This is a cute outfit for a boy. Thank you for sharing. I don't have any suggestions for cute clothing for boys - though I make quite a few bowling shirts for boys.



billwendy said:


> Made this HM outfit for a kiddo's sister on the big give. The best thing was that I Finally got to use my new serger!! I can tell that it really was hardly used at all!!!  Its so much easier to thread than my singer, and already my stitches and especially my rolled hems look MUCH different!!!!!! So, why not do a bunch of ruffles, right???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what Im sending to Jackson and Kade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im also sending these special slings for Kade. After talking back and forth with Mom and Dad (as an OT and a DIS friend), I wondered if these would help support his arms so he could practice moving them more. I've had a lot of experience with kids with disorders causing low tone, and have used these before. They will suspend the slings from a baby gym or a tension rod over top of him. There is a set for his arms, and a single for his legs. Im hoping they will work!! I just wish I could meet this little fella!!!



Awesome Hannah Montana outfit Wendy!

I am sure the family will enjoy what you have prepared for Jackson and Kade. I just want to say thank you so much for organizing AND making things for the Big Gives!



peachygreen said:


> I'm back - I had to step away while I finished my sewing because I kept getting more and more ideas and not enough time to do any of it.  LOL.
> 
> 
> I have pictures from our cruise on the Magic last week though.
> 
> The girl's sailaway dresses.  I love these dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have a few more days of pictures to upload, but I wanted to go ahead and share a few pictures.



I liked all the outfits. The girls are so cute!



Loodlow said:


> I made this little dress in an hour tonight! WooHoo! I am running out of time to make our local wish family's outfits. Savy, this pattern is also from Youcanmakethis.com and was really easy and FAST!
> 
> How long does it take you experienced sewers to make the simply sweet? I have fabric for a couple more, but need to plan time .



Beautiful pairing of fabrics. I don't have any experience with the Simply Sweet simply becaues I prefer the stripwork jumper look for some reason.



MinnieVanMom said:


> I have a men's small commercial Disney shirt.  Should I turn it into a sleeveless womans fitted shirt with darts or a sundress?



I don't have any suggestions, but knowing your skills, you will turn it into something beautiful!



T-rox said:


> so, i am craving spring and put this together ( along with 12 other things!) this past weekend.  its the striped jumper pattern, obvi without the stripework.



Beautiful dress. I wish spring is around the corner, but somehow I just don't think so. I suspect we will see snow until May! At least we are finally supposed to have a day time high of 40 degrees F tomorrow!



Granna4679 said:


> I am quite a few pages behind again, going to catch up now.  But first, I had to tell all of you my good news for the weekend.
> 
> My youngest daughter, Brooke, is pregnant and expecting Sept. 17.  I get to be a Granna for a 3rd time and now have a new little one to sew for.  We are sooo excited!!  Just had to stop in and tell my friends!!!



Congratulations! I hope Brooke will have a healthy and uneventful pregnancy. I am sure you will be making lots of wonderful things for this baby!



ellenbenny said:


> Here are the shirts I did for Kade's big give for them to wear to the Wishes Dessert Party, using heathersue's dessert designs:



Good job on the shirts (just like usual). Thank you so much for making them for this family. I am sure they will have a good time at the dessert party with these shirts on!



revrob said:


> I just wanted to say thanks to everyone for their kind remarks about the dress I posted a few days ago (as well as my DD and her father daughter dance!).  Your kindness is very much appreciated.
> 
> I also wanted to tell you how much your wishes for your health have meant to me.  It has been a long road, and it is not completely travelled yet, but I am grateful to have come as far as I have.  I'm very grateful that none of the conditions for which I've been treated are not serious, life threatening situations.  Simply getting older and dealing with issues that should have been dealt with years ago.  I joke that once you hit 40, it's time for a tune up!  That's what's happened to me (though I'm 41!).  Time to get rid of spare parts, lube up the ones you've got and keep moving!
> 
> So, I've spent a lot of time cutting things out getting them ready to sew.  I'm going to a scrapbook retreat this weekend, and I'm planning to sew instead of scrapbook.  I'm trying to get all of the things I want to sew into bags - already  cut and ready to stitch!  After this weekend, I should have a LOT of items ready to post.



I am glad to hear that you are recovering. I can't wait to see your creations!



dianemom2 said:


> Here is the shower curtain that I made



Very cheerful colours!



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Also can anyone recommend a good online fabric store that carry's all of the wonderful Disney Character prints I see displayed here? or at least some...
> 
> Last weekend I went to every Fabric store on this island and I quickly realised I'll be doing 99% of my shopping online and importing my fabric, supplies and other materials .....so disappointing...on the upside just 2 more weeks until I can order my sewing machine....
> 
> I love all of the Suess outfits/skirts.  You guys have such great taste in fabrics.  Are most of these cotton fabrics?  What is the technical term.  I need to go back to post one and do some more goggling...
> 
> I  <3 this thread.  I spend most of my DIS time reading here now then anywhere esle...



I'd suggest Joann's (though please save some fabric for me since I will be putting an order in before my Disneyland trip  They don't ship outside of the US so I put in an order every time I go down for a trip).



DMGeurts said:


> I just wanted to stop by real quick and show pictures of my latest outfit... Cinderella.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The carriage is my own design... any tips for working with silver embroidery thread???  It took me 4 hours to embroider this teeny-tiny carriage!  Ouch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the headband - which I love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking everyone.
> 
> Next up is Aurora.
> D~



Beautiful. I am not sure why silver thread will give you troubles, was it fraying on you? I never had problems with metallic threads when I did cross stitching with them.


----------



## Fruto76

tinkerbell3747 said:


> I love the dress,skirt and the fabric WELL DONE .  Would you mind sharing what pattern you used for the dress and skirt and where I might find it...
> 
> 
> 
> I  <3 this thread.  I spend most of my DIS time reading here now then anywhere esle...



The dress pattern is McCall's M6271. I altered it just a bit. It's a balloon type skirt, so I adjusted it to have a hem band, instead. But it was fairly simple to follow. 
The skirt was an online tutorial I found. I will be happy to send you a link, not sure if I can post it here? my email is fruto76@yahoo.com. It's super easy and fairly quick. I am actually finishing up one now, that I started tonight after dinner. 
The Tink fabric I picked up at JoAnn's a week or 2 ago, and they said they had just recently got it in. I also got the REd dots at JoAnn's. I went to my WalMart today and they had some Cars and Toy Story fabric that JoAnn's didnt. I have to get going on my boys shirts!


----------



## weluvdizne

I'm thinking about trying out the Carly Bubble Romper for my little guy.  Does it run big, small or true to size?  Also, how hard are snaps?  Is there some special tool I should invest in for snaps?  

I finished my first Simply Sweet last night.  It's for our trip in the fall.  I made it big, thinking my dd will grow, and she better.  It's pretty big on her.  My mother tried to re-assure me that she sure will grow and it will fit just fine.  Note to self, take safety pins and a sewing kit along.  
Will try to post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## GlassSlippers

Thanks for the pattern suggestion for the bowling shirt! This one looks just right. I'm going to have to buy two since DD is teensy weensy and I'm...well...not , but it will be worth it! She's so excited she can hardly stand it. I'm hoping for a pattern sale at JoAnn or Hobby Lobby!

Thanks again!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## Granna4679

Thanks everyone on the congrats and well wishes for my new soon-to-be grandbaby.  We will find out first week of May if it is a boy or girl.  She has already decided on fabric for baby bedding so as soon as I know if it needs ruffles or not, I will start on that.  



kstgelais4 said:


> Here are the rest of our trip outfits.
> 
> I don't have a great pic of these. It is really just a Minnie peasant dress. Nothing special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella asked them to take a pic of the back because they had a bow "just like hers" She made a HUGE deal of the girls outfits.



These pictures (and the outfits) are just precious.  I love the princess poofy skirts too.  And I love the picture with Cinderella.  How cute is that!  Oh, and don't sell yourself short...your "just a peasant dress" is precious!



NiniMorris said:


> Thanks....and to the certain someone with the American Girl Disney inspired clothes...your prices are way too low!
> 
> Nini



I agree Nini - the prices are too low!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I am home but tired from our vacation.  I also got a bad cold while down in Florida so not feeling so well.  The day of our arrival we had 6 people all in pirate attire.  One fellow disboutiquer talked to DH but I was in line and never got to say hi.
> 
> I guess our outfits made an impact as we hear "it's them" and got many comments all day long.  I would post pictures but they are on the other computer.
> 
> We had a blast and are so happy to be going back in just 3 weeks.  Because my DVC contact didn't close yet, I was able to do a 25 point add on.  I am still DVC!!





MinnieVanMom said:


> I finally got a few pictures from DH camera with our clothes.  When at MK were heard people say "it's them".  The pirate outfits made an impact.





Welcome back April.  I LOVE the pirate outfits and how everyone matched.  What a great picture!



GlassSlippers said:


> Guess what! The Mr. just gave the go-ahead for the Girls Trip that DD18 wants to take!
> 
> It looks like we'll be checking in on June 19th and out on June 24th! How cool is that!?!? We're going to be checking into the College Program for summer 2012 for DD while we're there and maybe even an internship for me since I'm already a Disney Store Cast Member.
> 
> Now I need to get started on those customs she wants and I'm hoping someone can recommend a few patterns. We need a bowling shirt for a juniors size 1/2 or XS (teeny, I know) and a misses medium to large. I don't care if they're technically men's patterns. I don't think it would matter much with this kind of shirt, would it? I also need a stripwork skirt pattern in the same sizes. Which ones do y'all use?
> 
> Right now we're so excited we're practically vibrating!
> 
> Thanks for "listening"!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



Yay!  So happy you will be going to Disney.



*Toadstool* said:


> Since our float was Disney themed I decided to post about it.
> We were in a little Mardi Gras parade called Krewe Le Petite Enfants. I made Hannah's dress for Disney in December. I'm not sure if I ever posted it here.
> I hate editing pictures.
> Hannah had a blast and is looking forward to the rest of the parades this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *******~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**********~~~~~~~~~~~******
> Going to parade tomorrow so I should be sleeping. I always end up posting on the dis at 3 am. It calls to me then.
> In case anyone was wondering my mom's cat scans last month showed that her cancer is shrinking. They say its still really bad and terminal, but I believe God can work miracles.. and cancer shrinking sure sounds like one to me. Chemo is making her really sick though. That part is so rough. Little Hannah doesn't understand why she isn't getting better either.



What a little cutie!!  



chellewashere said:


> Thanks everyone.
> I got a couple of commercial patterns and will be getting a few that I fell in love with on YCMT next weekend.
> I made my first dress tonight. Ok nothing fancy and nowhere near good but I have never picked up a needle and tread before in my life and gave it a try. Very basic basic pillow dress but I really want to learn how to do the fun twirl and patch skirts/dresses.



You did a great job on a first dress...even brave enough to add a band at the bottom.  That's a big step.



VBAndrea said:


> These are items I sent to Kade and family for the Big Give:
> 
> Kade's sensory books -- for those who don't know Kade has a visual processing disorder.  He can see some colors but has trouble processing what he sees so I tried to keep the images simple with lots of texture.  I actually took better pictures of the book after posting these on the Big Give board, but I'm too lazy to upload them to photobucket.
> 
> First up is a book that has Magic Kingdom, DHS and Epcot (I just hit a few highlights of what Kade likes or boyish rides at MK):
> Cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I made an AK book.  I used precut felt for the pages so it was a bit easier to put together.  For both books I inserted plastic grid covered with quilt batting which makes the pages stand up a bit -- not too floppy.
> 
> Cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These books were fun to make, but very time consuming.  I reinforced every tiny piece at least twice -- like all the bead eyes and anything moveable.  A lot of hand sewing was involved.  I'm really happy with how they turned out and the family seems to like them as well which is most important.



Wow...what a special gift!  Andrea - you have a heart of gold to spend that much time and make such awesome books.  The time you spent will be forever treasured by this family.



madgabb said:


> My first share here, we are going to Disneyland Paris in a few weeks (girls don't know yet) and I made these for our trip. The shirts, except the cake one, I ordered on Etsy.  The clay beads I also ordered on Etsy, but I made the rest.



Great outfits....and such adorable children.  Love the nemo shoes too.



h518may said:


> Hi, I don't post much and my computer was giving me a hard time lately.  I love everything everyone does.   I also haven't had a camera for a few months.  So we finaly upgrated our phones  so I can take pictures.  I just finished DD Easter dress.
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love love love this fabric and dress.  I used this pattern for Christmas dresses.  It is just beautiful.  You did a great job on the pleats around the waistline.  They were not the easiest thing to do, as I remember.
> 
> 
> 
> billwendy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the family pictures April!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ADORABLE!!! I love the shirt and the shorts!!! your little one is so CUTE!!!
> 
> Made this HM outfit for a kiddo's sister on the big give. The best thing was that I Finally got to use my new serger!! I can tell that it really was hardly used at all!!!  Its so much easier to thread than my singer, and already my stitches and especially my rolled hems look MUCH different!!!!!! So, why not do a bunch of ruffles, right???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendy - everything was just so cute.  Great job on the ruffles on the Audrey skirt.  It looks so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> peachygreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back - I had to step away while I finished my sewing because I kept getting more and more ideas and not enough time to do any of it.  LOL.
> 
> 
> I have pictures from our cruise on the Magic last week though.
> 
> The girl's sailaway dresses.  I love these dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice's Pirate Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have a few more days of pictures to upload, but I wanted to go ahead and share a few pictures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So happy to see you back.  Looks like everyone had a great time.  Alice is getting so big!
> 
> 
> 
> T-rox said:
> 
> 
> 
> so, i am craving spring and put this together ( along with 12 other things!) this past weekend.  its the striped jumper pattern, obvi without the stripework.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> [/IMG][/IMG]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that doesn't get you in the mood for spring, I don't know what will.  Very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> NiniMorris said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that on Facebook...but I have to tell you...I am soooo jealous!  I have one grand daughter...and her momma and daddy have said that is all!  My daughter and her hubby have to wait until 3 years after his final chemo before they try...(just a few more months!); and my other son is in no hurry to make any type of commitment to anyone...not even his DOG (which lives at my house!)
> 
> I'm seriously thinking about adopting grand children!  Have fun with you new little one...do you know if it is a girl or boy yet?
> 
> Health and happiness to Mommy and child!
> 
> Nini
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh....Nini - don't be too jealous.  I am super happy for them but as we speak, they are awaiting Army orders.  Right now, she doesn't know where she will even have this baby.  I am a little bit bummed that I may not be there WHEN it is born.  Of course, God willing, I will get the next flight to whereever!!   Despite that though...we are excited and can't wait to find out what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ellenbenny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the shirts I did for Kade's big give for them to wear to the Wishes Dessert Party, using heathersue's dessert designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ellen, these are great!  Makes me want dessert right now!  You did a great job on these!
Click to expand...


----------



## *Toadstool*

T-rox said:


> dangerous post- i just went to converse.com
> i was looking for those nemo shoes- anyhow
> you can customize your very own pair of dr seuss shoes!!! down the the thread, the grommets and the racing stripe. you can even add a name!!!even if you dont want to buy them for real, it is so cool just to build them.  it is in the kids section
> don't say i didnt warn you


That sounds so cool! 
I love Nemo and would totally wear them. lol
Hannah would hate wearing converse. I'm not sure I get the converse craze either. Maybe its for the older kids? I just think they aren't very pretty. I think I must be the only one though. 




weluvdizne said:


> We have been going down to Grand Isle between Christmas and New Years since I was a baby, but last year was the first time we made it for Mardi Gras.  We loved it!  We went to parades in Golden Meadow, LaRose, and Cut Off and of course Grand Isle.  Part of me wishes we could move down there.  My dh has never been, and I'm not sure it's his style.  I'd have to take him down for a vacation, but most of our vacations tend to be to WDW!
> 
> Who do you order Japanese fabric from on Etsy.  I've been too nervous, but now, I'm thinking that's the way to go.


 I've ordered from ThisandThatFromJapan http://www.etsy.com/shop/ThisandThatFromJapan?ref=pr_shop
That is so neat that you have came to Grand Isle that much! We haven't gotten to go to the beach yet this year. My DH isn't big on the beach, so I hope I can convince him to go soon! I live in Cut Off. 



DMGeurts said:


>


Are you using embroidery floss? Get DMC or Anchor embroidery floss. They are both great to work with. The cheap stuff is a pain in the booty. 
I do alot of hand embroidery and smocking and I use floss or floche.. much easier to work with than other threads I have found. Metallic threads are notoriously bad.. so if you want to use metallic machine embroidery thread get the good brands and not the cheapo ones. It makes a huge difference!



Granna4679 said:


> Thanks everyone on the congrats and well wishes for my new soon-to-be grandbaby.  We will find out first week of May if it is a boy or girl.  She has already decided on fabric for baby bedding so as soon as I know if it needs ruffles or not, I will start on that.


Congrats!! How awesome you are going to make the bedding. I wanted to make Hannah's baby bedding.. my MIL insisted upon making it.. asked me what I wanted and made the complete opposite. Have to say I'm a bit jealous cause I know what you will make will be beautiful!!!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I have a men's small commercial Disney shirt.  Should I turn it into a sleeveless womans fitted shirt with darts or a sundress?


I say yes on the fitted shirt! Sounds very cute. I love darts. I like a good fitting garment. 



T-rox said:


> and a close


Very pretty! I have some of that fabric sitting in my stash.



ellenbenny said:


>


Wow!! They are going to be a hit! Those shirts look so yummy! hehe!



revrob said:


> I just wanted to say thanks to everyone for their kind remarks about the dress I posted a few days ago (as well as my DD and her father daughter dance!).  Your kindness is very much appreciated.
> 
> I also wanted to tell you how much your wishes for your health have meant to me.  It has been a long road, and it is not completely travelled yet, but I am grateful to have come as far as I have.  I'm very grateful that none of the conditions for which I've been treated are not serious, life threatening situations.  Simply getting older and dealing with issues that should have been dealt with years ago.  I joke that once you hit 40, it's time for a tune up!  That's what's happened to me (though I'm 41!).  Time to get rid of spare parts, lube up the ones you've got and keep moving!
> 
> So, I've spent a lot of time cutting things out getting them ready to sew.  I'm going to a scrapbook retreat this weekend, and I'm planning to sew instead of scrapbook.  I'm trying to get all of the things I want to sew into bags - already  cut and ready to stitch!  After this weekend, I should have a LOT of items ready to post.


Hope you are feeling better. I hope you have some awesome doctors. It seems like the doctors in Houston are pretty top notch for the most part. MD Anderson in Houston has been great for my mom. 
Cutting out is my least favorite part! Hope to see what you made soon.


dianemom2 said:


> Did you all see that Simplicity patterns are $1.99 at Joanns this week?  I should not have gone in there.  I bought 8 patterns and bunch of other stuff.  I am already up to my eyeballs in projects!


oooh! I want some patterns!



h518may said:


> The fabric came from fabric shack  it is called Lily & Will from Moda, they have blue, green and pink; and coming out this month is Yellow and Aqua.
> 
> *disneygirlsanddrew*-  the pattern is https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/natalie-dress-sizes-2-8.htm. The pattern seemed to run a little small, Ash usually wears a 4/5 so I made a 5 and it is very snug on her, I easily could have made a 6 in this dress.


Oh thank you! I have a quilt shop near me that carries alot of Moda. I bet they have it. I already have an Easter dress half way done, but I just love fabric with bunnies on it. I'm sure it will hop into my stash soon.


----------



## VBAndrea

T-rox said:


> so, i am craving spring and put this together ( along with 12 other things!) this past weekend.  its the striped jumper pattern, obvi without the stripework.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> and a close up on the FSL ( free standing lace) flower accents i did. then are not sewn on yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Every time I saw that fabric in the store I was so tempted to buy it, but never did (too many other unfinished projects).  I love what you did with it.  It is gorgeous and the flower accents are superb!



Granna4679 said:


> I am quite a few pages behind again, going to catch up now.  But first, I had to tell all of you my good news for the weekend.
> 
> My youngest daughter, Brooke, is pregnant and expecting Sept. 17.  I get to be a Granna for a 3rd time and now have a new little one to sew for.  We are sooo excited!!  Just had to stop in and tell my friends!!!


Congrats!  Hope she has an easy, healthy pregnancy.



ellenbenny said:


> Here are the shirts I did for Kade's big give for them to wear to the Wishes Dessert Party, using heathersue's dessert designs:


Those are awesome and it's so wonderful that you (and many others on the Big GIve) made shirts for the Grandparents as well.  



revrob said:


> I just wanted to say thanks to everyone for their kind remarks about the dress I posted a few days ago (as well as my DD and her father daughter dance!).  Your kindness is very much appreciated.
> 
> I also wanted to tell you how much your wishes for your health have meant to me.  It has been a long road, and it is not completely travelled yet, but I am grateful to have come as far as I have.  I'm very grateful that none of the conditions for which I've been treated are not serious, life threatening situations.  Simply getting older and dealing with issues that should have been dealt with years ago.  I joke that once you hit 40, it's time for a tune up!  That's what's happened to me (though I'm 41!).  Time to get rid of spare parts, lube up the ones you've got and keep moving!
> 
> So, I've spent a lot of time cutting things out getting them ready to sew.  I'm going to a scrapbook retreat this weekend, and I'm planning to sew instead of scrapbook.  I'm trying to get all of the things I want to sew into bags - already  cut and ready to stitch!  After this weekend, I should have a LOT of items ready to post.


Glad to hear nothing was too serious.  My issue with the 40's is no one can seem to help me or figure out what is wrong.  Aggravating.  Hopefully you're through the worst and on the mend.
Have a happy sewing weekend.  I can't wait to see everything you make -- you always do such great work!



dianemom2 said:


> Here is the shower curtain that I made


Very pretty and I love bright bathrooms 


dianemom2 said:


> Did you all see that Simplicity patterns are $1.99 at Joanns this week?  I should not have gone in there.  I bought 8 patterns and bunch of other stuff.  I am already up to my eyeballs in projects!


Joann's is having a fabulous sale this week -- Calico prints (= Minnie Dot) are 30% off, Snuggle Flannel is $1.99/yd and quilting cottins are 50% off.  I also have a 50% off coupon.  Licensed fabrics are on sale too, but nothing wowed me.
I really should go look at their patterns and give a try at a commercial one.


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> I just wanted to stop by real quick and show pictures of my latest outfit... Cinderella.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The carriage is my own design... any tips for working with silver embroidery thread???  It took me 4 hours to embroider this teeny-tiny carriage!  Ouch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the headband - which I love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking everyone.
> 
> Next up is Aurora.
> D~



Hmpf -- I had multiquoted you but obviously lost it!  Your Cinderella is really cute and the carriage is fabulous, but 4 HOURS!!!!

I should be posting some AG doll outfits within the next week or so (want to finish my Big Give first) as dd has suddenly become interested in AG.  She happened to need a magazine pic for an art project at school and I knew the catalogue had horse pics so I gave it to her and then she proceeded to let me know what doll she wanted and what accessories.  Fortunately, a couple of years ago my mom bought Samantha for $5 at Goodwill and she is in excellent shape and Samantha looks very similar to the doll Alexa wanted -- phew -- that saved me $95!  I'm just going to use Carla's dolly patterns that I already have and have dd help me make some of the clothes.  She is very interested in learning to sew so this will give her a start.  We surely won't be doing anything as elaborate as your outfits!


----------



## DMGeurts

PurpleEars said:


> Beautiful. I am not sure why silver thread will give you troubles, was it fraying on you? I never had problems with metallic threads when I did cross stitching with them.



Well, my first problem is that the metallic portion is wrapped around a type of thread...  Well, the metallic portion likes to get caught on itself - so it creates huge knots in the back - well, when I go back to fix them (because I'm picky about my backs looking as nice as my front) - it turns into a huge mess.  Eventually, my thread breaks and I have to rework everything.  It was really frustrating.    It was also fraying and the metallic portion was seperating from the cotton portion - so it was creating a sliding effect... it was really crazy.



*Toadstool* said:


> Are you using embroidery floss? Get DMC or Anchor embroidery floss. They are both great to work with. The cheap stuff is a pain in the booty.
> I do alot of hand embroidery and smocking and I use floss or floche.. much easier to work with than other threads I have found. Metallic threads are notoriously bad.. so if you want to use metallic machine embroidery thread get the good brands and not the cheapo ones. It makes a huge difference!



I am using DMC...  So, I am not sure what the problem is...  The floss I am using has sort of a "tin foil" feel to it... maybe I should get something that's a little more soft?  I know I saw some different, more "cottony" looking threads when I was at the fabric store - but I just grabbed this because I was in a hurry.



VBAndrea said:


> Hmpf -- I had multiquoted you but obviously lost it!  Your Cinderella is really cute and the carriage is fabulous, but 4 HOURS!!!!
> 
> I should be posting some AG doll outfits within the next week or so (want to finish my Big Give first) as dd has suddenly become interested in AG.  She happened to need a magazine pic for an art project at school and I knew the catalogue had horse pics so I gave it to her and then she proceeded to let me know what doll she wanted and what accessories.  Fortunately, a couple of years ago my mom bought Samantha for $5 at Goodwill and she is in excellent shape and Samantha looks very similar to the doll Alexa wanted -- phew -- that saved me $95!  I'm just going to use Carla's dolly patterns that I already have and have dd help me make some of the clothes.  She is very interested in learning to sew so this will give her a start.  We surely won't be doing anything as elaborate as your outfits!



Thank you - I know 4 hours was truly insane!

I can't wait to see what you create for your dd's Samantha... I am a huge believer in imaginative play, so I think it's fabulous that your dd got such a great doll at a great price!    Once she starts creating outfits for her - the sky is the limit...  

D~


----------



## cogero

AG dolls are the one toy I do not mind spending money on. THey are truly made to last. I am thinking of making DD some doll clothes for Easter. She has a few AG dolls and she devours the books that go with them.

I had a nasty headache all day yesterday and it has finally gone away. I hate taking any kind of meds so I took finally took 2 tylenol and that took the edge off it.

Unfortunately it meant I never made it back to any sewing or crafting. Going to try and pack up a give to drop by the post office on my way to work.


----------



## cajunfan

*Toadstool* said:


> That is so neat that you have came to Grand Isle that much! We haven't gotten to go to the beach yet this year. My DH isn't big on the beach, so I hope I can convince him to go soon! I live in Cut Off.



It's a small world after all...I grew up in Avondale...all my family is still in the area...my brother is in Desallmands...I have been in Nashville for the last 20 years, but still go down often. We may be related! My dad's family is originally from the CutOff/LaRose area, although he grew up in Westwego!

Lynn


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

Question for you all about plain red fabric --how many times do you wash it before you use it to prevent bleeding colors?


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

tricia said:


> just wanted to share what I found today.  Grinch who stole Christmas fabric set to be release in May  http://www.christmascloth.com/Grinch-Christmas-Fabric-Robert-Kaufman-Fabrics.asp?Store_Id=499&T=1


I am so excited about this - i preordered that a while ago from overtherainbow. Can't wait!


disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I feel like I am never going to catch up.  I am still on page 28 but I don't like skipping around because I don't like missing ANYTHING!
> 
> But, I need some help....
> I downloaded the free stitch era software so I can start putting names on things, but I am having a hard time figuring it out.  I thought words would be simple.  When I pick out a font and type out the name, it is just an outline of the font instead of each letter being filled in like a satin stitch. (hopefully I am making sense).  Can anyone help me out and tell me how to do this?  I am trying to get a shirt done for a birthday party tomorrow.  Her name is Addison.  Also, how do I get the Disney font in the program to use?
> 
> thanks so much!  Now back to page 28 to keep reading.....


ok - when you have the screen open to the lettering part and the words are typed in the box -- over to your right hand side is a big A click on the words under it to get a menu that you can then pick how you want the leters stitched out - outline, fill in, pattern fill etc.  they always look black with a red outline for me after I do that.



revrob said:


> WOW! I've not posted here in AGES!  It seems that my sewing time is very limited, and I've started quilting more, so that cuts into my clothing creation time as well.  I also had 3 surgeries in 4 months and I've been doing OT for the past two months, and, well, there's just not been much time.
> 
> I DID just recently make something that makes my DD very happy!  Her first father/daughter dance is tonight.  This dress came in perfectly!  It's a test for a new Sis Boom pattern that is in the works (called the Marissa).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO, I thought I'd share!
> 
> Hope to have something new to share soon - we have a trip planned for the end of the summer, and I've been working on lots of fun things that will work for both my quilting projects as well as our upcoming trip!


Revrob! Hope your recovery is going well! Can't wait to see some of your quilts too! Your daughter is just adorable! Love the dress too!



Ericandjenng said:


> Sorry to be repeating myself but I didn't get an answer when I originally posted this question.  I am just curious about ESTY and also one of my co-workers' wives makes homemade soaps that everyone loves.  I told him I thought ESTY might be a good place for her to broaden her market.  Thanks for any info!


I have had my shop open for a little bit. I only[have like 7 things in it. 



billwendy said:


> Sorry, I have no experience with ETSY except purchasing a few designs on there now and then.
> 
> I still cant find my perfect rainbow design!!


what kind of rainbow are you looking for?



GlassSlippers said:


> Guess what! The Mr. just gave the go-ahead for the Girls Trip that DD18 wants to take!
> 
> It looks like we'll be checking in on June 19th and out on June 24th! How cool is that!?!? We're going to be checking into the College Program for summer 2012 for DD while we're there and maybe even an internship for me since I'm already a Disney Store Cast Member.
> 
> Now I need to get started on those customs she wants and I'm hoping someone can recommend a few patterns. We need a bowling shirt for a juniors size 1/2 or XS (teeny, I know) and a misses medium to large. I don't care if they're technically men's patterns. I don't think it would matter much with this kind of shirt, would it? I also need a stripwork skirt pattern in the same sizes. Which ones do y'all use?
> 
> Right now we're so excited we're practically vibrating!
> 
> Thanks for "listening"!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk


Congrats on the trip! I so want to go down & do an internship!



*Toadstool* said:


> Since our float was Disney themed I decided to post about it.
> We were in a little Mardi Gras parade called Krewe Le Petite Enfants. I made Hannah's dress for Disney in December. I'm not sure if I ever posted it here.
> I hate editing pictures.
> Hannah had a blast and is looking forward to the rest of the parades this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *******~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**********~~~~~~~~~~~******
> Going to parade tomorrow so I should be sleeping. I always end up posting on the dis at 3 am. It calls to me then.
> In case anyone was wondering my mom's cat scans last month showed that her cancer is shrinking. They say its still really bad and terminal, but I believe God can work miracles.. and cancer shrinking sure sounds like one to me. Chemo is making her really sick though. That part is so rough. Little Hannah doesn't understand why she isn't getting better either.



Hey! Hannah looks so big! I bet she had loads of fun! You are not alone in when disboards call to you - I just wish I could check it from work.  They are "cracking down" on non-work related computer use at work. So i can check from my iphone but i can't quote so well.


----------



## mom2rtk

revrob said:


> WOW! I've not posted here in AGES!  It seems that my sewing time is very limited, and I've started quilting more, so that cuts into my clothing creation time as well.  I also had 3 surgeries in 4 months and I've been doing OT for the past two months, and, well, there's just not been much time.
> 
> I DID just recently make something that makes my DD very happy!  Her first father/daughter dance is tonight.  This dress came in perfectly!  It's a test for a new Sis Boom pattern that is in the works (called the Marissa).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO, I thought I'd share!
> 
> Hope to have something new to share soon - we have a trip planned for the end of the summer, and I've been working on lots of fun things that will work for both my quilting projects as well as our upcoming trip!




Hi Shannon! 

What a gorgeous dress!

I'm sorry to hear about your health issues. I hope the tune-up is over and you can get on to some Disney planning soon!


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

weluvdizne said:


> I'm thinking about trying out the Carly Bubble Romper for my little guy.  Does it run big, small or true to size?  Also, how hard are snaps?  Is there some special tool I should invest in for snaps?
> 
> I finished my first Simply Sweet last night.  It's for our trip in the fall.  I made it big, thinking my dd will grow, and she better.  It's pretty big on her.  My mother tried to re-assure me that she sure will grow and it will fit just fine.  Note to self, take safety pins and a sewing kit along.
> Will try to post a pic tomorrow.



I ALWAYS bring safety pins. I find that the simply sweet is always big around on my skinny minnie girls.


ok FINALLY caught up on like 20 pages!!!!
ok off to get my red out of the dryer and start doing some projects.


----------



## mom2rtk

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Question for you all about plain red fabric --how many times do you wash it before you use it to prevent bleeding colors?



I actually wash all of my solid red fabric in hot water with a dye fixative. I think it might be called retayne. If you need me to check, let me know. I order it online. I put red sashes on light color dresses a lot, and can't take a chance on it bleeding.


----------



## Miz Diz

Someone posted a picture of a knit dress they made on here a while back and I am trying to find the pattern.  It was a You Can Make this Pattern.  For some reason, I can't find it.  It was knit, and like a tank top, but it was a dress.  Anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------



## Dustykins

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Question for you all about plain red fabric --how many times do you wash it before you use it to prevent bleeding colors?



I usually wash once and put a white rag with it so I can see if it bleeds (and I do this with all bright or dark colors, not just red, I've actually had more trouble with turquoise bleeding than red).  If it bleeds, I put it in the sink and soak it in water with about a 1/2 cup of vinegar overnight, do a rinse and spin in the washer and then try again with a white rag (that will take out "loose" dye.  If it still bleeds on the second wash I pitch it. I'm not messing with chemicals and I'm not taking any chances on it bleeding on other parts of my project or any other clothes.


----------



## ellenbenny

Miz Diz said:


> Someone posted a picture of a knit dress they made on here a while back and I am trying to find the pattern.  It was a You Can Make this Pattern.  For some reason, I can't find it.  It was knit, and like a tank top, but it was a dress.  Anyone know what I'm talking about?



Was it this?  https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/recycled-t-shirt-haltertie-back-dress.htm


----------



## T-rox

toadstool- i dont know if i "get" the converse craze either. We just like them for my dd.  Girls her age seem to be expected to wear lelli kellis ( which i love but are super expensive) or twinkle toes or  ed hardy type shoes.  It seems so "stick-it-to-them" when I have her all dolled out in customs and then we stick a pair of chucks on her. chucks with knee socks is my fave!! cause dd has lllooonnnggg legs. My DH started her on converse. he thought it was so cool that they made them in her teeny tiny size and ever since she was a wee thing, we tend to keep a pair or 2 for her.


----------



## livndisney

VBAndrea said:


> Hmpf -- I had multiquoted you but obviously lost it!  Your Cinderella is really cute and the carriage is fabulous, but 4 HOURS!!!!
> 
> I should be posting some AG doll outfits within the next week or so (want to finish my Big Give first) as dd has suddenly become interested in AG.  She happened to need a magazine pic for an art project at school and I knew the catalogue had horse pics so I gave it to her and then she proceeded to let me know what doll she wanted and what accessories.  Fortunately, a couple of years ago my mom bought Samantha for $5 at Goodwill and she is in excellent shape and Samantha looks very similar to the doll Alexa wanted -- phew -- that saved me $95!  I'm just going to use Carla's dolly patterns that I already have and have dd help me make some of the clothes.  She is very interested in learning to sew so this will give her a start.  We surely won't be doing anything as elaborate as your outfits!



AG does not have to elaborate. You can google "Liberty Jane patterns" for Free patterns to fit the AG. DD learned to sew making shorts for the bitties and pillowcase dresses for the 18 inch. She is now moving on to dresses and tees.


DD has a room full of AG stuff and she loves and plays with it all. I hope your DD enjoys her dolls and leanring to sew


----------



## jessica52877

All I would wear for a while when I was a kid were converse. I had several different colors of them and fun funky shoe laces too! Dallas has owned quite a few pairs in his lifetime but he sure doesn't care for them much at all.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

I posted this on a hanger- but thought I would give you a modeling shot since she's wearing it today. This is the size 1 (the raspberry batik was the size 2 by Carla C)
This fits much better. i shortened it about an inch and half too.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I posted this on a hanger- but thought I would give you a modeling shot since she's wearing it today. This is the size 1 (the raspberry batik was the size 2 by Carla C)
> This fits much better. i shortened it about an inch and half too.



SO CUTE!!  She's such a little doll!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Eyore4Ever149 said:


>



Very cute!  Baby and dress!



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Question for you all about plain red fabric --how many times do you wash it before you use it to prevent bleeding colors?



My mom used to soak reds in cold water and vinegar to prevent bleeding.  I've never tried it but she swore it worked.



DMGeurts said:


> I just wanted to stop by real quick and show pictures of my latest outfit... Cinderella.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Beautiful, as always!  Someday I will have to make Alexa some AG clothes.  She LOVES her AG dolls but it seems the clothes take just as long as things for her.


T-rox said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Love the bright colors!  


MinnieVanMom said:


>



Great pictures!  I love it that your daughter's name is Wyoming!


----------



## mom2rtk

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I posted this on a hanger- but thought I would give you a modeling shot since she's wearing it today. This is the size 1 (the raspberry batik was the size 2 by Carla C)
> This fits much better. i shortened it about an inch and half too.



Hi Nicole!  

She's adorable, and so is the dress!


----------



## mom2rtk

Someone has been posting AG dresses their child made. Was there a tutorial or online pattern?  I have been very delinquent getting my daughter sewing, and I want to get started with something simple she can understand. I use commercial doll patterns, but want something simpler for her.


----------



## revrob

mom2rtk said:


> Someone has been posting AG dresses their child made. Was there a tutorial or online pattern?  I have been very delinquent getting my daughter sewing, and I want to get started with something simple she can understand. I use commercial doll patterns, but want something simpler for her.



Carla C has doll patterns - and they are just as easy to understand as her life size patterns.  She sells them in bundle packs on www.youcanmakethis.com.  I'd start there!


----------



## weluvdizne

MinnieVanMom - and anyone else who is interested.  

I found this tute to make a sundress out of a men's shirt.
http://www.howjoyful.com/2010/08/joyful-upcycled-summer-dress-tutorial/


----------



## DMGeurts

mom2rtk said:


> Someone has been posting AG dresses their child made. Was there a tutorial or online pattern?  I have been very delinquent getting my daughter sewing, and I want to get started with something simple she can understand. I use commercial doll patterns, but want something simpler for her.



My dd made a dress from a sewalong on an AG message board... I am not sure if that is what you are talking about.  You can PM me for the link to the board, if you'd like.  Here's the dress:






D~


----------



## GlassSlippers

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Question for you all about plain red fabric --how many times do you wash it before you use it to prevent bleeding colors?



My mom used to soak brightly colored fabrics in salt water to set the dye. Worked like a charm!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## Blyssfull

I'm extremely!! new to sewing. I was just wondering about appliques. Is that something that can be done with a regular machine? I received a brother cs6000i for Christmas and have no idea what I'm doing or what it's capable of. Hoping to have some time in the summer to take classes but just curious about appliques and if they can be done with any type of machine?


----------



## tinkerbell3747

Fruto76 said:


> The dress pattern is McCall's M6271. I altered it just a bit. It's a balloon type skirt, so I adjusted it to have a hem band, instead. But it was fairly simple to follow.
> The skirt was an online tutorial I found. I will be happy to send you a link, not sure if I can post it here? my email is fruto76@yahoo.com. It's super easy and fairly quick. I am actually finishing up one now, that I started tonight after dinner.
> The Tink fabric I picked up at JoAnn's a week or 2 ago, and they said they had just recently got it in. I also got the REd dots at JoAnn's. I went to my WalMart today and they had some Cars and Toy Story fabric that JoAnn's didnt. I have to get going on my boys shirts!



Thank you so much, I am off to send you an email.  Cant wait to see the shirts!


----------



## clairemolly

Blyssfull said:


> I'm extremely!! new to sewing. I was just wondering about appliques. Is that something that can be done with a regular machine? I received a brother cs6000i for Christmas and have no idea what I'm doing or what it's capable of. Hoping to have some time in the summer to take classes but just curious about appliques and if they can be done with any type of machine?



Welcome!  Appliques can be done "by hand" on a regular sewing machine.  There is a link to an awesome tutorial on the 1st page of the thread that will show you what you need and how to do it.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

weluvdizne said:


> MinnieVanMom - and anyone else who is interested.
> 
> I found this tute to make a sundress out of a men's shirt.
> http://www.howjoyful.com/2010/08/joyful-upcycled-summer-dress-tutorial/



I just can't say how perfect this is and how bad I needed it right this minute.  Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!


----------



## weluvdizne

MinnieVanMom said:


> I just can't say how perfect this is and how bad I needed it right this minute.  Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!



You are welcome.  I am SO glad I could help.  I stumbled upon it while looking for a diaper changing pad tute.  You all give me so much help with everything since I am new and learning.  I sometimes feel like I just mooch off this board and have so little to give.  I'm glad this works for you.  Hope you are having a good day!  Can't wait to see what you are making.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

[QUOTE You all give me so much help with everything since I am new and learning.  I sometimes feel like I just mooch off this board and have so little to give. [/QUOTE]

My thoughts and feelings exactly.  I could not have said it better. I can not wait until I can give back even just a fraction of what I have learned here already.

Thank you all for posting your projects they are inspiring and encouraging, for all the tips and tricks of the trade, and for just being so welcoming and open


----------



## mom2rtk

revrob said:


> Carla C has doll patterns - and they are just as easy to understand as her life size patterns.  She sells them in bundle packs on www.youcanmakethis.com.  I'd start there!



Hi Shannon!  And thanks for that. I didn't realize Carla C had those. I have used some of her patterns, so I know hers would fit the bill!

And just so you know, I finally decided to do a trip report on our December trip. I linked it below. I didn't do a great job of getting photos of all the applique sets, but I know I got some and would love for you to see them. 

I really appreciate all you did.  



DMGeurts said:


> My dd made a dress from a sewalong on an AG message board... I am not sure if that is what you are talking about.  You can PM me for the link to the board, if you'd like.  Here's the dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Thank you too! I think she'd like the tutorial too so I'll PM you. When she wanted to learn to crochet, I told her I didn't have time that day but would like to show her. Next thing I knew she came in and showed me some single and double stitches. Amazed, I asked how........ youtube.   I love the girl's resourcefulness!


----------



## Miz Diz

ellenbenny said:


> Was it this?  https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/recycled-t-shirt-haltertie-back-dress.htm



Thank you.  I saw that one, but now that you have the link, I think it is it.  I just didn't realize it was made out of a recycled tshirt.


----------



## dianemom2

DMGeurts said:


> My dd made a dress from a sewalong on an AG message board... I am not sure if that is what you are talking about.  You can PM me for the link to the board, if you'd like.  Here's the dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~




I want to PM you for the link but I don't know how


----------



## bunny213

Are The Carla C patterns only for the computer print out, or can you buy them like regular patterns...I don't have a reliable printer..
    Thanks in Advance    barb


----------



## clairemolly

Has anyone purchased designs from glitzystichtes on etsy?  

I'm looking for the good, bad and ugly before I order the ones I want.  Feel free to PM me if you don't want to post it.  I have gotten 99% of my designs from Heather but there are a couple that I found that Heather doesn't have that I am interested in.

Thanks!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

livndisney said:


> AG does not have to elaborate. You can google "Liberty Jane patterns" for Free patterns to fit the AG. DD learned to sew making shorts for the bitties and pillowcase dresses for the 18 inch. She is now moving on to dresses and tees.
> 
> 
> DD has a room full of AG stuff and she loves and plays with it all. I hope your DD enjoys her dolls and leanring to sew


Thanks for the link -- I bookmarked it.  I also have many of Carla's patterns that include the doll versions so we should have plenty to start with.  I also figure we can easily make elastic waist skirts without any patterns.  This will be a good way to use up some old fabric -- of course, knowing dd she'll want to go to the store and pick her own fabrics out!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I posted this on a hanger- but thought I would give you a modeling shot since she's wearing it today. This is the size 1 (the raspberry batik was the size 2 by Carla C)
> This fits much better. i shortened it about an inch and half too.


Looks even better modeled since your little model is so cute!


----------



## ellenbenny

Miz Diz said:


> Thank you.  I saw that one, but now that you have the link, I think it is it.  I just didn't realize it was made out of a recycled tshirt.



It doesn't necessarily have to be made from a recycled tshirt, you could use any knit fabric.


----------



## UtahMama

I took my free-with-purchase SERGER CLASS last night! Yayyyyeeee!
The light is ON and someone's home!

Oh..check out my new ticker


----------



## dianemom2

clairemolly said:


> Has anyone purchased designs from glitzystichtes on etsy?
> 
> I'm looking for the good, bad and ugly before I order the ones I want.  Feel free to PM me if you don't want to post it.  I have gotten 99% of my designs from Heather but there are a couple that I found that Heather doesn't have that I am interested in.
> 
> Thanks!!!




I haven't used anything from her before but she sure does have some cute designs!  I'd love to know how they stitch out too.  There were a couple I really liked.


----------



## shefrn1

tinkerbell3747 said:


> [QUOTE You all give me so much help with everything since I am new and learning.  I sometimes feel like I just mooch off this board and have so little to give.



My thoughts and feelings exactly.  I could not have said it better. I can not wait until I can give back even just a fraction of what I have learned here already.

Thank you all for posting your projects they are inspiring and encouraging, for all the tips and tricks of the trade, and for just being so welcoming and open [/QUOTE]



ditto this whole post


----------



## NiniMorris

shefrn1 said:


> My thoughts and feelings exactly.  I could not have said it better. I can not wait until I can give back even just a fraction of what I have learned here already.
> 
> Thank you all for posting your projects they are inspiring and encouraging, for all the tips and tricks of the trade, and for just being so welcoming and open





ditto this whole post [/QUOTE]

I have to tell you...the first time I was able to ANSWER a question instead of ASK one I thought I'd burst from excitement!

Nini


----------



## mommy2mrb

Hi everyone!

I need to send out a BIG THANK YOU to Wendy (billwendy) between her and a bunch of her co-workes they have made 162 blankets for our Haiti Project 
with these blankets and those promised or already made and delivered we are at around 300 blankets!

The Gengel family is just so amazed; as I am; with everyone's generousity in helping out so many kids in Haiti!!

With so many blankets already done and being shipped off soon, we have decided to put a hold on getting anymore blankets shipped to me until October 1st....all blankets that we receive now will be held in reserve for future kids and/or need at the orphange!

If you have already completed them, you can still send them to me and I will hold onto them for now!

Again, I can never thank you all enough for your help and compassion with our "Hugs from Megan" project!

Lisa


----------



## aboveH20

I'm making my first skirt for a Big Give.  (The girl is tiny -- waist < 20". ) 

1.  What kind of elastic and how wide.  I have non-roll 3/4" elastic, is that okay?

2.  The elastic should be two inches less than her actual waist. True or False?

3.  I'm really concerned about making a skirt for a girl who can't try it on so I could readjust.  My gut is telling me that it would be tacky to safety pin the elastic and enclose a note to Mom suggesting she fit it, right?  I should just go with the answer to Q2? 

Thanks.  I'm having fun in the basement putting together a prototype with old fabric scraps.


----------



## cogero

aboveH20 said:


> I'm making my first skirt for a Big Give.  (The girl is tiny -- waist < 20". )
> 
> 1.  What kind of elastic and how wide.  I have non-roll 3/4" elastic, is that okay?
> 
> 2.  The elastic should be two inches less than her actual waist. True or False?
> 
> 3.  I'm really concerned about making a skirt for a girl who can't try it on so I could readjust.  My gut is telling me that it would be tacky to safety pin the elastic and enclose a note to Mom suggesting she fit it, right?  I should just go with the answer to Q2?
> 
> Thanks.  I'm having fun in the basement putting together a prototype with old fabric scraps.



1. YOur elastic is fine.

I usually do the 2 inches for C I am always so nervous it will be too snug. 

Can't wait to see


----------



## aboveH20

cogero said:


> 1. YOur elastic is fine.
> 
> Hoorary
> 
> I usually do the 2 inches for C I am always so nervous it will be too snug.
> 
> That's my concern, too. That it'll be too tight and therefore not wearable.
> 
> Can't wait to see
> 
> You and me both!



Thanks for the reply.


----------



## VBAndrea

mommy2mrb said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I need to send out a BIG THANK YOU to Wendy (billwendy) between her and a bunch of her co-workes they have made 162 blankets for our Haiti Project
> with these blankets and those promised or already made and delivered we are at around 300 blankets!
> 
> The Gengel family is just so amazed; as I am; with everyone's generousity in helping out so many kids in Haiti!!
> 
> With so many blankets already done and being shipped off soon, we have decided to put a hold on getting anymore blankets shipped to me until October 1st....all blankets that we receive now will be held in reserve for future kids and/or need at the orphange!
> 
> If you have already completed them, you can still send them to me and I will hold onto them for now!
> 
> Again, I can never thank you all enough for your help and compassion with our "Hugs from Megan" project!
> 
> Lisa


Wow Wendy!!!!!  That's amazing!  Lisa, I'm glad you've received such a nice response to the Hugs From Megan project.  



aboveH20 said:


> I'm making my first skirt for a Big Give.  (The girl is tiny -- waist < 20". )
> 
> 1.  What kind of elastic and how wide.  I have non-roll 3/4" elastic, is that okay?
> 
> 2.  The elastic should be two inches less than her actual waist. True or False?
> 
> 3.  I'm really concerned about making a skirt for a girl who can't try it on so I could readjust.  My gut is telling me that it would be tacky to safety pin the elastic and enclose a note to Mom suggesting she fit it, right?  I should just go with the answer to Q2?
> 
> Thanks.  I'm having fun in the basement putting together a prototype with old fabric scraps.


The 3/4 inch sounds fine.  I usually go 3 inches smaller than the waist size for elastic and last I read on the PTR this particular child was losing weight.  I would finish it -- the Mom will have too much on her mind with final prep for the trip than to have to worry about getting the elastic fitted.


----------



## mom2rtk

VBAndrea said:


> Wow Wendy!!!!!  That's amazing!  Lisa, I'm glad you've received such a nice response to the Hugs From Megan project.
> 
> 
> The 3/4 inch sounds fine.  I usually go 3 inches smaller than the waist size for elastic and last I read on the PTR this particular child was losing weight.  I would finish it -- the Mom will have too much on her mind with final prep for the trip than to have to worry about getting the elastic fitted.



I wonder if they still sell that buttonhole elastic I used in all my maternity stuff years ago. I loved that stuff!


----------



## VBAndrea

mom2rtk said:


> I wonder if they still sell that buttonhole elastic I used in all my maternity stuff years ago. I loved that stuff!



I've never seen it, but truth be told I just buy my elastic at Walmart.  I guess Joann's or Hancock's might be a better place to look for that.  Fortunately my dd doesn't seem to grow in the waistline so things I made for 18 months ago still fit (wish I could say the same re: my waistline!).


----------



## billwendy

aboveH20 said:


> I'm making my first skirt for a Big Give.  (The girl is tiny -- waist < 20". )
> 
> 1.  What kind of elastic and how wide.  I have non-roll 3/4" elastic, is that okay?
> 
> 2.  The elastic should be two inches less than her actual waist. True or False?
> 
> 3.  I'm really concerned about making a skirt for a girl who can't try it on so I could readjust.  My gut is telling me that it would be tacky to safety pin the elastic and enclose a note to Mom suggesting she fit it, right?  I should just go with the answer to Q2?
> 
> Thanks.  I'm having fun in the basement putting together a prototype with old fabric scraps.



I usually use the 3/4 no roll too!! I stretch it out a few times, then measure 2" less than the waist measurement....cant wait to see what you are doing!!!


----------



## miprender

billwendy said:


> :



Wendy these came out great. Glad you are enjoying using the serger.



peachygreen said:


> .



Love all the outfits. 



Loodlow said:


>



Can't believe you did this in an hour. I love the colors.



*Toadstool* said:


> I don't think you will have any trouble with that since its Japanese fabric! It seems like they are all made by the same company and the ones I have ordered are VERY nice fabric. I love working with such lovely textiles.
> !



Thanks that is great to know. I am hoping to get back to sewing this weekend.



T-rox said:


> so, i am craving spring and put this together ( along with 12 other things!) this past weekend.  its the striped jumper pattern, obvi without the stripework.



I am so ready for spring too. Love this dress.



Granna4679 said:


> My youngest daughter, Brooke, is pregnant and expecting Sept. 17.  I get to be a Granna for a 3rd time and now have a new little one to sew for.  We are sooo excited!!  Just had to stop in and tell my friends!!!



 Congrats on the great news.



ellenbenny said:


> Here are the shirts I did for Kade's big give for them to wear to the Wishes Dessert Party, using heathersue's dessert designs:



I saw the group photo of them wearing it. Those came out great.



dianemom2 said:


> Here is the shower curtain that I made



That came out great.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I posted this on a hanger- but thought I would give you a modeling shot since she's wearing it today. This is the size 1 (the raspberry batik was the size 2 by Carla C)
> This fits much better. i shortened it about an inch and half too.



What a cutie pie.



mommy2mrb said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I need to send out a BIG THANK YOU to Wendy (billwendy) between her and a bunch of her co-workes they have made 162 blankets for our Haiti Project
> with these blankets and those promised or already made and delivered we are at around 300 blankets!
> 
> The Gengel family is just so amazed; as I am; with everyone's generousity in helping out so many kids in Haiti!!
> 
> With so many blankets already done and being shipped off soon, we have decided to put a hold on getting anymore blankets shipped to me until October 1st....all blankets that we receive now will be held in reserve for future kids and/or need at the orphange!
> 
> If you have already completed them, you can still send them to me and I will hold onto them for now!
> 
> Again, I can never thank you all enough for your help and compassion with our "Hugs from Megan" project!
> 
> Lisa



Wow Lisa that is great.


----------



## miprender

Wendy I just posted the pic of the books for Kaleb's Big Give. It still is not working right so I am not sure what I am doing wrong.

Is there a post count before you can post pictures.


Thanks,

Michelle.


----------



## billwendy

aboveH20 said:


> I'm making my first skirt for a Big Give.  (The girl is tiny -- waist < 20". )
> 
> 1.  What kind of elastic and how wide.  I have non-roll 3/4" elastic, is that okay?
> 
> 2.  The elastic should be two inches less than her actual waist. True or False?
> 
> 3.  I'm really concerned about making a skirt for a girl who can't try it on so I could readjust.  My gut is telling me that it would be tacky to safety pin the elastic and enclose a note to Mom suggesting she fit it, right?  I should just go with the answer to Q2?
> 
> Thanks.  I'm having fun in the basement putting together a prototype with old fabric scraps.





miprender said:


> Wendy I just posted the pic of the books for Kaleb's Big Give. It still is not working right so I am not sure what I am doing wrong.
> 
> Is there a post count before you can post pictures.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Michelle.



Hi Michelle - I was able to click on the link you posted and I pm'd ya!!! They are so cute!! Try copying the last code (there is a list of 4 under each picture - its the IMG code)...

NICOLE!!! That Hannah looks ADORABLE!!! How is her walking coming along?


----------



## Dustykins

mom2rtk said:


> I wonder if they still sell that buttonhole elastic I used in all my maternity stuff years ago. I loved that stuff!



They do!  JoAnn's carries it, but my store is almost always out.  (I think I lucked into it _once_).  It's easier to find online.  I love that stuff (although I haven't actually used it yet).   Gymboree puts it in most of their little girl jeans and my DD wouldn't be able to wear jeans at all without it (I'm soo not making jeans!).  To get jeans long enough for her legs, they'd just fall right off her skinny little tushy without that elastic


----------



## NiniMorris

Dustykins said:


> They do!  JoAnn's carries it, but my store is almost always out.  (I think I lucked into it _once_).  It's easier to find online.  I love that stuff (although I haven't actually used it yet).   Gymboree puts it in most of their little girl jeans and my DD wouldn't be able to wear jeans at all without it (I'm soo not making jeans!).  To get jeans long enough for her legs, they'd just fall right off her skinny little tushy without that elastic



LOL...I was going to say the same thing.... my son had to have that elastic in ALL his pants...and he still had to wear a belt!  (that is until about 9 months ago when his tummy decided to start growing without waiting for his legs!  LOL)

Nini


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

billwendy said:


> Hi Michelle - I was able to click on the link you posted and I pm'd ya!!! They are so cute!! Try copying the last code (there is a list of 4 under each picture - its the IMG code)...
> 
> NICOLE!!! That Hannah looks ADORABLE!!! How is her walking coming along?


Wendy, thanks for asking, I was so excited today- she went to physical therapy and was taking at least 20+ steps without holding anything!!!!!
It was amazing! She hasnt done it since she got home, but she's definitely thinking about it- more things to be dependent on here- like toys, walls, etc. still no words or sounds yet- but at least she's getting the mobility stuff. We still don't know why she has delays. Her BMI is dropping, she's down to the 4th percentile and we have now been referred to an endocrinologist and a nutritionist who works with him. Sadly, we have ot wait til summer, unless there's a cancellation. I am trying to offer her lots of protein, based on dr's advice- everything from soy,tofu,shakes,drinks,bars, you name it..She's also scheduled to go back to the neurologist in July. Her head is still in the average range- and she has great comprehension- Im so thankful for that!


----------



## dianemom2

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Wendy, thanks for asking, I was so excited today- she went to physical therapy and was taking at least 20+ steps without holding anything!!!!!
> It was amazing! She hasnt done it since she got home, but she's definitely thinking about it- more things to be dependent on here- like toys, walls, etc. still no words or sounds yet- but at least she's getting the mobility stuff. We still don't know why she has delays. Her BMI is dropping, she's down to the 4th percentile and we have now been referred to an endocrinologist and a nutritionist who works with him. Sadly, we have ot wait til summer, unless there's a cancellation. I am trying to offer her lots of protein, based on dr's advice- everything from soy,tofu,shakes,drinks,bars, you name it..She's also scheduled to go back to the neurologist in July. Her head is still in the average range- and she has great comprehension- Im so thankful for that!




She sounds a lot like my daughter who is now 11.  She started out tiny and then fell right off the growth charts.  Had some fine and gross motor delays.  After years of OT and growth hormones she is back on track.  Plus she's in all the gifted classes in middle school.  When she was younger the dr would always  tell me to feed her more and take away her drinks, etc.  They never did figure out why she was tiny but they did figure out that her growth hormones were deficient.  My daughter's head was tiny too though but that did not seem to cause any issues.  I hope they figure out what is going on with your adorable little one.


----------



## PurpleEars

GlassSlippers said:


> Thanks for the pattern suggestion for the bowling shirt! This one looks just right. I'm going to have to buy two since DD is teensy weensy and I'm...well...not , but it will be worth it! She's so excited she can hardly stand it. I'm hoping for a pattern sale at JoAnn or Hobby Lobby!
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



I am glad that I can help. Like I said before, I am really looking forward to seeing your creations! Hopefully I will have time once I finish a couple of Gives to make something for myself for this Disneyland trip, though I don't have that many weekends left to sew!



DMGeurts said:


> Well, my first problem is that the metallic portion is wrapped around a type of thread...  Well, the metallic portion likes to get caught on itself - so it creates huge knots in the back - well, when I go back to fix them (because I'm picky about my backs looking as nice as my front) - it turns into a huge mess.  Eventually, my thread breaks and I have to rework everything.  It was really frustrating.    It was also fraying and the metallic portion was seperating from the cotton portion - so it was creating a sliding effect... it was really crazy.
> 
> D~



I am so sorry to hear about your problems with the embroidery thread. I can picture the problem with the metallic part and the "core" part. Unfortunately I don't have any good suggestions for you since I have no idea where my metallic thread came from (it's been almost 10 years since I did cross stitching thanks to carpal tunnel).



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I posted this on a hanger- but thought I would give you a modeling shot since she's wearing it today. This is the size 1 (the raspberry batik was the size 2 by Carla C)
> This fits much better. i shortened it about an inch and half too.



Oh, this dress looks even better on the model!



Blyssfull said:


> I'm extremely!! new to sewing. I was just wondering about appliques. Is that something that can be done with a regular machine? I received a brother cs6000i for Christmas and have no idea what I'm doing or what it's capable of. Hoping to have some time in the summer to take classes but just curious about appliques and if they can be done with any type of machine?



I want to say welcome! The Brother machine should be a good place to start. You can do appliques "by hand" on your machine. A number of us have embroidery machines, which can do appliques and other machine embroidery patterns.



mommy2mrb said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I need to send out a BIG THANK YOU to Wendy (billwendy) between her and a bunch of her co-workes they have made 162 blankets for our Haiti Project
> with these blankets and those promised or already made and delivered we are at around 300 blankets!
> 
> The Gengel family is just so amazed; as I am; with everyone's generousity in helping out so many kids in Haiti!!
> 
> With so many blankets already done and being shipped off soon, we have decided to put a hold on getting anymore blankets shipped to me until October 1st....all blankets that we receive now will be held in reserve for future kids and/or need at the orphange!
> 
> If you have already completed them, you can still send them to me and I will hold onto them for now!
> 
> Again, I can never thank you all enough for your help and compassion with our "Hugs from Megan" project!
> 
> Lisa



Oh wow! That is amazing!!



aboveH20 said:


> I'm making my first skirt for a Big Give.  (The girl is tiny -- waist < 20". )
> 
> 1.  What kind of elastic and how wide.  I have non-roll 3/4" elastic, is that okay?
> 
> 2.  The elastic should be two inches less than her actual waist. True or False?
> 
> 3.  I'm really concerned about making a skirt for a girl who can't try it on so I could readjust.  My gut is telling me that it would be tacky to safety pin the elastic and enclose a note to Mom suggesting she fit it, right?  I should just go with the answer to Q2?
> 
> Thanks.  I'm having fun in the basement putting together a prototype with old fabric scraps.



I think you are on the right track here. I think 2-3 inches shorter for elastic is common. I guess it depends on how "stretchy" the elastic is? I can't wait to see your creations!

I have another project to share since another package arrived at the Big Give destination. I made Patricia tunics for mom and two grandmas.














Thanks for looking!


----------



## cogero

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Wendy, thanks for asking, I was so excited today- she went to physical therapy and was taking at least 20+ steps without holding anything!!!!!
> It was amazing! She hasnt done it since she got home, but she's definitely thinking about it- more things to be dependent on here- like toys, walls, etc. still no words or sounds yet- but at least she's getting the mobility stuff. We still don't know why she has delays. Her BMI is dropping, she's down to the 4th percentile and we have now been referred to an endocrinologist and a nutritionist who works with him. Sadly, we have ot wait til summer, unless there's a cancellation. I am trying to offer her lots of protein, based on dr's advice- everything from soy,tofu,shakes,drinks,bars, you name it..She's also scheduled to go back to the neurologist in July. Her head is still in the average range- and she has great comprehension- Im so thankful for that!



Hope you get answers. We are in the waiting game too. We are waiting to see a developmental pediatrician for DS. Our appointment is now a little less than 4 months away.

I have started working with DS on the iPad for some fine motor skills. His gross motor skills have finally developed to where they should be. I am hoping the Developmental Pediatrician will have more ideas as to what is going on with J besides the PDD. The speech therapist thinks he might have apraxia of speech. We are figuring spoken language is a huge deficit.


----------



## billwendy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Wendy, thanks for asking, I was so excited today- she went to physical therapy and was taking at least 20+ steps without holding anything!!!!!
> It was amazing! She hasnt done it since she got home, but she's definitely thinking about it- more things to be dependent on here- like toys, walls, etc. still no words or sounds yet- but at least she's getting the mobility stuff. We still don't know why she has delays. Her BMI is dropping, she's down to the 4th percentile and we have now been referred to an endocrinologist and a nutritionist who works with him. Sadly, we have ot wait til summer, unless there's a cancellation. I am trying to offer her lots of protein, based on dr's advice- everything from soy,tofu,shakes,drinks,bars, you name it..She's also scheduled to go back to the neurologist in July. Her head is still in the average range- and she has great comprehension- Im so thankful for that!



That is incredibly AWESOME!!! You have been waiting so long for that Nicole!! now you know its just  a matter of time till you are chasing her!!! Maybe after she gets good at the walkin, she'll start with the talkin!!  Now that she is moving more, she will use even more calories!!!! Pump her up!!!


----------



## cogero

Finished another give tonite and worked on DS easy fits for Pajama day. Need to check the length in the morning and measure his waist so I can make sure they won't fall down. After I get the measurements should be finished in about 20 minutes.

Also need to do a shirt for him.

I want to attempt making DD a pair of shorts out of the easy fit pattern so I may try that next week.


----------



## Blyssfull

clairemolly said:


> Welcome!  Appliques can be done "by hand" on a regular sewing machine.  There is a link to an awesome tutorial on the 1st page of the thread that will show you what you need and how to do it.



Thanks for your advice. I can't wait to find out all that I can so I can make some stuff for these awesome Big Give families!


----------



## McDuck

cajunfan said:


> It's a small world after all...I grew up in Avondale...all my family is still in the area...my brother is in Desallmands...I have been in Nashville for the last 20 years, but still go down often. We may be related! My dad's family is originally from the CutOff/LaRose area, although he grew up in Westwego!
> 
> Lynn



Been lurking again (bad me!) but just had to pop in and say I'm a former Westbank gal myself!


----------



## GlassSlippers

mom2rtk said:


> I wonder if they still sell that buttonhole elastic I used in all my maternity stuff years ago. I loved that stuff!



A drawstring might be the solution if the little girl's weight fluctuates.

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## h518may

cogero said:


> Hope you get answers. We are in the waiting game too. We are waiting to see a developmental pediatrician for DS. Our appointment is now a little less than 4 months away.
> 
> I have started working with DS on the iPad for some fine motor skills. His gross motor skills have finally developed to where they should be. I am hoping the Developmental Pediatrician will have more ideas as to what is going on with J besides the PDD. The speech therapist thinks he might have apraxia of speech. We are figuring spoken language is a huge deficit.



Just wanted to say that DD has Apraxia.  She also needs OT for sensory processing.  I need to make an appointment for a developmental pediatrician, but right now we are working on testing for an IEP for kindergarten.


----------



## teresajoy

Miz Diz said:


> Someone posted a picture of a knit dress they made on here a while back and I am trying to find the pattern.  It was a You Can Make this Pattern.  For some reason, I can't find it.  It was knit, and like a tank top, but it was a dress.  Anyone know what I'm talking about?



I see you were answered, but I wanted to say HI! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I posted this on a hanger- but thought I would give you a modeling shot since she's wearing it today. This is the size 1 (the raspberry batik was the size 2 by Carla C)
> This fits much better. i shortened it about an inch and half too.



Absolutely adorable!!!! 



weluvdizne said:


> MinnieVanMom - and anyone else who is interested.
> 
> I found this tute to make a sundress out of a men's shirt.
> http://www.howjoyful.com/2010/08/joyful-upcycled-summer-dress-tutorial/



That is a cute tutorial!!! 



livndisney said:


> AG does not have to elaborate. You can google "Liberty Jane patterns" for Free patterns to fit the AG. DD learned to sew making shorts for the bitties and pillowcase dresses for the 18 inch. She is now moving on to dresses and tees.
> 
> 
> DD has a room full of AG stuff and she loves and plays with it all. I hope your DD enjoys her dolls and leanring to sew



Why have I never seen this site before! Thanks Cindee! 



UtahMama said:


> I took my free-with-purchase SERGER CLASS last night! Yayyyyeeee!
> The light is ON and someone's home!
> 
> Oh..check out my new ticker



WOO HOOO!!! 


mommy2mrb said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I need to send out a BIG THANK YOU to Wendy (billwendy) between her and a bunch of her co-workes they have made 162 blankets for our Haiti Project
> with these blankets and those promised or already made and delivered we are at around 300 blankets!
> 
> The Gengel family is just so amazed; as I am; with everyone's generousity in helping out so many kids in Haiti!!
> 
> With so many blankets already done and being shipped off soon, we have decided to put a hold on getting anymore blankets shipped to me until October 1st....all blankets that we receive now will be held in reserve for future kids and/or need at the orphange!
> 
> If you have already completed them, you can still send them to me and I will hold onto them for now!
> 
> Again, I can never thank you all enough for your help and compassion with our "Hugs from Megan" project!
> 
> Lisa



It's wonderful that so  many people helped you with this!!!  



aboveH20 said:


> I'm making my first skirt for a Big Give.  (The girl is tiny -- waist < 20". )
> 
> 1.  What kind of elastic and how wide.  I have non-roll 3/4" elastic, is that okay?
> 
> 2.  The elastic should be two inches less than her actual waist. True or False?
> 
> 3.  I'm really concerned about making a skirt for a girl who can't try it on so I could readjust.  My gut is telling me that it would be tacky to safety pin the elastic and enclose a note to Mom suggesting she fit it, right?  I should just go with the answer to Q2?
> 
> Thanks.  I'm having fun in the basement putting together a prototype with old fabric scraps.



1. that sounds fine
2. I don't like to do that, I can't stand  tight elastic and neither can my girls. I go with the waist  measurement.


----------



## VBAndrea

Dustykins said:


> They do!  JoAnn's carries it, but my store is almost always out.  (I think I lucked into it _once_).  It's easier to find online.  I love that stuff (although I haven't actually used it yet).   Gymboree puts it in most of their little girl jeans and my DD wouldn't be able to wear jeans at all without it (I'm soo not making jeans!).  To get jeans long enough for her legs, they'd just fall right off her skinny little tushy without that elastic


So you have a skinny tushy child too?  I personally don't know how anyone survived without those adjustable waist pants.  I can not buy elastic waist items for my kids unless it has a drawstring.  DS has finally graduated out of "slim" though.  He just turned 9 and has to wear a size 12 for length, so adjustable waists are a must.  DD is just plain skinny.  She dislikes the buttons on the adjustable elastic poking into her skin though and pulls the ends of the elastic out of the pants and lets it hang there so it doesn't irritate her  Maybe that's why she likes wearing leggings -- I just buy them in smaller sizes and for length they are more like capris.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Wendy, thanks for asking, I was so excited today- she went to physical therapy and was taking at least 20+ steps without holding anything!!!!!
> It was amazing! She hasnt done it since she got home, but she's definitely thinking about it- more things to be dependent on here- like toys, walls, etc. still no words or sounds yet- but at least she's getting the mobility stuff. We still don't know why she has delays. Her BMI is dropping, she's down to the 4th percentile and we have now been referred to an endocrinologist and a nutritionist who works with him. Sadly, we have ot wait til summer, unless there's a cancellation. I am trying to offer her lots of protein, based on dr's advice- everything from soy,tofu,shakes,drinks,bars, you name it..She's also scheduled to go back to the neurologist in July. Her head is still in the average range- and she has great comprehension- Im so thankful for that!


Yay on the steps!  Hopefully the endocrinologist can give you some answers.  An adult neighbor of mine had issues with low BMI as a child and it turns out she is missing an enzyme that digests fat so it just required medication.  She's still incredibly thin and can eat anything, but it helped her gain a little weight as a child.  It sounds like you are doing all the right things so I hope you get some answers for your little cutie.



PurpleEars said:


> I have another project to share since another package arrived at the Big Give destination. I made Patricia tunics for mom and two grandmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


I saw those on Kade's BG and on his PTR as well -- very nice job and I know the grandma's had to excited to get some clothes as well.  Awesome work!



cogero said:


> Hope you get answers. We are in the waiting game too. We are waiting to see a developmental pediatrician for DS. Our appointment is now a little less than 4 months away.
> 
> I have started working with DS on the iPad for some fine motor skills. His gross motor skills have finally developed to where they should be. I am hoping the Developmental Pediatrician will have more ideas as to what is going on with J besides the PDD. The speech therapist thinks he might have apraxia of speech. We are figuring spoken language is a huge deficit.



My old neighbor's son had speech apraxia but now that he's a teen he speaks without issue and you would have never known he had any problems as a child.  I really feel for you though for having to wait so long to see the specialist.


----------



## DMGeurts

PurpleEars said:


> I have another project to share since another package arrived at the Big Give destination. I made Patricia tunics for mom and two grandmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



These turned out awesome!  

D~


----------



## cajunfan

McDuck said:


> Been lurking again (bad me!) but just had to pop in and say I'm a former Westbank gal myself!



It truly is a small world!


----------



## miprender

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Wendy, thanks for asking, I was so excited today- she went to physical therapy and was taking at least 20+ steps without holding anything!!!!!
> It was amazing! She hasnt done it since she got home, but she's definitely thinking about it- more things to be dependent on here- like toys, walls, etc. still no words or sounds yet- but at least she's getting the mobility stuff. We still don't know why she has delays. Her BMI is dropping, she's down to the 4th percentile and we have now been referred to an endocrinologist and a nutritionist who works with him. Sadly, we have ot wait til summer, unless there's a cancellation. I am trying to offer her lots of protein, based on dr's advice- everything from soy,tofu,shakes,drinks,bars, you name it..She's also scheduled to go back to the neurologist in July. Her head is still in the average range- and she has great comprehension- Im so thankful for that!



 I am sure everything will be fine but it is just scary not knowing. 




PurpleEars said:


> I have another project to share since another package arrived at the Big Give destination. I made Patricia tunics for mom and two grandmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Those came out great


I have the opposite problem trying to fit DD7. She is very skinny and tall but when it comes to her belly it sticks out making it difficult to find pants that fit right.


----------



## 1308Miles

Hi all!

Forgive me, there is TMTQ (I'm almost 30 pages behind!) but I LOVE the creations that have been posted...the dessert shirts, the Cinderella AG outfit, etc...TDF! Congrats to Granna - sewing baby clothes is SO much fun! 

We've been back from WDW 2 weeks and I'm just now starting to come out of my post-trip funk.  I'm trying to convince DH that we need to go for MNSSHP but he's not buyin' what I'm sellin'.  

Anyway - as promised, here are some pics of the custom outfits in action:
Day 1: at the airport




Poor DS started complaining of severe ear pain about 1 hour after we arrived. We had to have an in-room MD come to visit us (I HIGHLY recommend this service!) only to find out he had a raging double ear infection...one dose of acetominophen and amoxicillin and he was good to go for dinner! Unfortunately, because of the MD visit, we missed our ADR at Crystal Palace...but we got SO lucky and were able to pick up a last minute cancellation at 1900 Park Fare!  The kids customs were definitely well received by both 'Rella and Prince Charming...









Day 2: Chef Mickey's and Magic Kingdom
Mini Minnie




Mr. Attitude




and DDs 1st haircut at Harmony Barber Shop:





Day 3: Epcot
The golf ball and the goof ball




Silly girl wearing DS's sunglasses




Bonus: the Beverly face! 





Day 4: AK
Zebra baby




100 Mickeys shirt





Lastly, before I left, I posted a question about hats/headwraps for my BFF who was starting chemo. Thank you for all the hugs, prayers, etc. I loved the suggestions that were posted and I bookmarked them. However, I really liked the idea of making a bucket hat so I turned to my go-to pattern website, YCMT! I modified the reversible patchwork bucket hat to fit an adult and here's what I came up with:





Her DH is an avid hunter and I thought this would be cute. It's her corduroy CHEMOflage hat!





I also made two matching smaller hats for her DD6. They kind of look like fedoras in these pics...but they are actually bucket hats!


OT - is it just me or is Photobucket acting completely wonky the past few days? This post has taken me close to 24 hours to complete because I can't access all of my uploaded pics!


----------



## ncmomof2

1308Miles said:


> The kids customs were definitely well received by both 'Rella and Prince Charming...



I loved everything!  It looks like they had a blast.


----------



## gallafamily

So, I have made a couple of things I wanted to share.  I had to test out a couple of new patterns to get ready for our Disney Cruise next year!  

I started with the Ruffle bag.  I made the medium size to test out the pattern and the size.  Love the size, but I will definetly be making the large for my cruise.  And of course in "disney" fashion.    The pattern was also very easy!





I also made the reversible romper...also very easy!  Love this!  Cannot wait to make more.  Just wish this pattern went larger.  I plan to let my son wear this one for his birthday, so I will post pics of him actually wearing it later.











Now, I have several baby showers to make outfits for.  I also have birthday outfits, Easter, and to start preparing for our cruise!!


----------



## NiniMorris

gallafamily said:


> So, I have made a couple of things I wanted to share.  I had to test out a couple of new patterns to get ready for our Disney Cruise next year!
> 
> I started with the Ruffle bag.  I made the medium size to test out the pattern and the size.  Love the size, but I will definetly be making the large for my cruise.  And of course in "disney" fashion.    The pattern was also very easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made the reversible romper...also very easy!  Love this!  Cannot wait to make more.  Just wish this pattern went larger.  I plan to let my son wear this one for his birthday, so I will post pics of him actually wearing it later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I have several baby showers to make outfits for.  I also have birthday outfits, Easter, and to start preparing for our cruise!!



Don't you just LOVE that bag!  It lends itself so well to so many applications!  I'm using it as a gift bag for the teen that is going with us to Disney in Sept to act as a part time babysitter for my GD.  I can't wait to fill it up with goodies!  Since she is getting in a few days after me, and she will be in a connecting room, we are going to try and have it waiting for her when she gets there...SURPRISE!

I'm one of those that needs to get busy and get past the planning stage and on to the actual SEWING stage!  A friend is leaving for Disney next week, and I need to finish her bag soon!



Nini


----------



## WyomingMomof6

So much cute stuff lately!  I don't have time to go back and multi-quote on everything though!

Does anyone know of a Disney font I could purchase that works like the built-in ones for the Brother 770?  I bought one on etsy but it is completely worthless to me because I can just do one letter at a time.  I wanted one to do some personalization for a Big Give.  I may have to stick to what I have in my machine for this one but if I would like to find one for future use.  TIA!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

1308Miles said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Forgive me, there is TMTQ (I'm almost 30 pages behind!) but I LOVE the creations that have been posted...the dessert shirts, the Cinderella AG outfit, etc...TDF! Congrats to Granna - sewing baby clothes is SO much fun!
> 
> We've been back from WDW 2 weeks and I'm just now starting to come out of my post-trip funk.  I'm trying to convince DH that we need to go for MNSSHP but he's not buyin' what I'm sellin'.
> 
> Anyway - as promised, here are some pics of the custom outfits in action:
> Day 1: at the airport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor DS started complaining of severe ear pain about 1 hour after we arrived. We had to have an in-room MD come to visit us (I HIGHLY recommend this service!) only to find out he had a raging double ear infection...one dose of acetominophen and amoxicillin and he was good to go for dinner! Unfortunately, because of the MD visit, we missed our ADR at Crystal Palace...but we got SO lucky and were able to pick up a last minute cancellation at 1900 Park Fare!  The kids customs were definitely well received by both 'Rella and Prince Charming...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 2: Chef Mickey's and Magic Kingdom
> Mini Minnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Attitude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and DDs 1st haircut at Harmony Barber Shop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus: the Beverly face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 4: AK
> Zebra baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 Mickeys shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, before I left, I posted a question about hats/headwraps for my BFF who was starting chemo. Thank you for all the hugs, prayers, etc. I loved the suggestions that were posted and I bookmarked them. However, I really liked the idea of making a bucket hat so I turned to my go-to pattern website, YCMT! I modified the reversible patchwork bucket hat to fit an adult and here's what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her DH is an avid hunter and I thought this would be cute. It's her corduroy CHEMOflage hat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made two matching smaller hats for her DD6. They kind of look like fedoras in these pics...but they are actually bucket hats!
> 
> 
> OT - is it just me or is Photobucket acting completely wonky the past few days? This post has taken me close to 24 hours to complete because I can't access all of my uploaded pics!



There was such a nasty sinus bug running rampant in Disney.  I am still suffering but on the mend.  I could have sworn I saw your family but couldn't get over to you.  Love the photos, especially Beverly.  The hats are super cute and well done.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

gallafamily said:


> So, I have made a couple of things I wanted to share.  I had to test out a couple of new patterns to get ready for our Disney Cruise next year!
> 
> I started with the Ruffle bag.  I made the medium size to test out the pattern and the size.  Love the size, but I will definetly be making the large for my cruise.  And of course in "disney" fashion.    The pattern was also very easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made the reversible romper...also very easy!  Love this!  Cannot wait to make more.  Just wish this pattern went larger.  I plan to let my son wear this one for his birthday, so I will post pics of him actually wearing it later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I have several baby showers to make outfits for.  I also have birthday outfits, Easter, and to start preparing for our cruise!!


Very sweet bag and love the rompers.  What are you making for the cruise?



WyomingMomof6 said:


> So much cute stuff lately!  I don't have time to go back and multi-quote on everything though!
> 
> Does anyone know of a Disney font I could purchase that works like the built-in ones for the Brother 770?  I bought one on etsy but it is completely worthless to me because I can just do one letter at a time.  I wanted one to do some personalization for a Big Give.  I may have to stick to what I have in my machine for this one but if I would like to find one for future use.  TIA!


I have a disney font I D/L but I use it in PE8 and put the words together.   I am more than happy to help you out by doing the personalization if you want.  But I leave in two weeks.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

billwendy said:


> That is incredibly AWESOME!!! You have been waiting so long for that Nicole!! now you know its just  a matter of time till you are chasing her!!! Maybe after she gets good at the walkin, she'll start with the talkin!!  Now that she is moving more, she will use even more calories!!!! Pump her up!!!


You betcha Wendy!I am really happy with her progress! She's doing a better job eating too, and sleeping less, she's still clearly a low tone kid, but not quite as noodle-ish as before. I have found adding warm bottles back into her day is really helping her- she seems to want to eat more. She still has her picky-refusal days. But I have found the reverse of what the pedi suggested to work- I give her a bottle FIRST, wait half hour and then offer breakfast- she is much more likely to eat than if I try to make her eat first. This morning was egg salad, strawberries and part of a muffin and juice (this is after 5oz of milk half hour before) The days I can't do this- give milk, and wait, are the mornings she eats hardly anything. 
I was so excited to share this with you, meant to post on your FB


----------



## gallafamily

MinnieVanMom said:


> Very sweet bag and love the rompers.  What are you making for the cruise?
> 
> 
> I'm not sure yet.    I have a  HUGE three ring notebook that I have started my cruise plans in, and over half of it is pictures of ideas that I would like to do.  I guess I just need to sit down and do some actual plans.    I LOVE this thread though, it gives me lots of ideas!  Of course, that can be a serious problem.


----------



## VBAndrea

1308Miles said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Forgive me, there is TMTQ (I'm almost 30 pages behind!) but I LOVE the creations that have been posted...the dessert shirts, the Cinderella AG outfit, etc...TDF! Congrats to Granna - sewing baby clothes is SO much fun!
> 
> We've been back from WDW 2 weeks and I'm just now starting to come out of my post-trip funk.  I'm trying to convince DH that we need to go for MNSSHP but he's not buyin' what I'm sellin'.
> 
> Anyway - as promised, here are some pics of the custom outfits in action:
> Day 1: at the airport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor DS started complaining of severe ear pain about 1 hour after we arrived. We had to have an in-room MD come to visit us (I HIGHLY recommend this service!) only to find out he had a raging double ear infection...one dose of acetominophen and amoxicillin and he was good to go for dinner! Unfortunately, because of the MD visit, we missed our ADR at Crystal Palace...but we got SO lucky and were able to pick up a last minute cancellation at 1900 Park Fare!  The kids customs were definitely well received by both 'Rella and Prince Charming...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 2: Chef Mickey's and Magic Kingdom
> Mini Minnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Attitude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and DDs 1st haircut at Harmony Barber Shop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 3: Epcot
> The golf ball and the goof ball
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly girl wearing DS's sunglasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus: the Beverly face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 4: AK
> Zebra baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 Mickeys shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, before I left, I posted a question about hats/headwraps for my BFF who was starting chemo. Thank you for all the hugs, prayers, etc. I loved the suggestions that were posted and I bookmarked them. However, I really liked the idea of making a bucket hat so I turned to my go-to pattern website, YCMT! I modified the reversible patchwork bucket hat to fit an adult and here's what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her DH is an avid hunter and I thought this would be cute. It's her corduroy CHEMOflage hat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made two matching smaller hats for her DD6. They kind of look like fedoras in these pics...but they are actually bucket hats!
> 
> 
> OT - is it just me or is Photobucket acting completely wonky the past few days? This post has taken me close to 24 hours to complete because I can't access all of my uploaded pics!


I'm so sorry Liam got an ear infection, but so glad you got a dinner at Park Fare on short notice.  I love seeing all the customs in action.  I just adore that Minnie Portrait Peasant!

The adult size bucket hats are great and I think it's so cool that you made her dd matching ones!



gallafamily said:


> So, I have made a couple of things I wanted to share.  I had to test out a couple of new patterns to get ready for our Disney Cruise next year!
> 
> I started with the Ruffle bag.  I made the medium size to test out the pattern and the size.  Love the size, but I will definetly be making the large for my cruise.  And of course in "disney" fashion.    The pattern was also very easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made the reversible romper...also very easy!  Love this!  Cannot wait to make more.  Just wish this pattern went larger.  I plan to let my son wear this one for his birthday, so I will post pics of him actually wearing it later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I have several baby showers to make outfits for.  I also have birthday outfits, Easter, and to start preparing for our cruise!!



Glad your ruffle bag test worked so well and I adore the reversible romper!  It sounds like you have a lot of work ahead of you.  Then again, if I made of list of planned sewing projects it would probably seem overwhelming and I don't even have a trip planned!


----------



## teresajoy

1308Miles said:


> Mr. Attitude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, before I left, I posted a question about hats/headwraps for my BFF who was starting chemo. Thank you for all the hugs, prayers, etc. I loved the suggestions that were posted and I bookmarked them. However, I really liked the idea of making a bucket hat so I turned to my go-to pattern website, YCMT! I modified the reversible patchwork bucket hat to fit an adult and here's what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her DH is an avid hunter and I thought this would be cute. It's her corduroy CHEMOflage hat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made two matching smaller hats for her DD6. They kind of look like fedoras in these pics...but they are actually bucket hats!
> 
> 
> OT - is it just me or is Photobucket acting completely wonky the past few days? This post has taken me close to 24 hours to complete because I can't access all of my uploaded pics!


I LOVE the Minnie outfit and those absolutely adorable socks!!!! I'm a sucker for cute ruffley socks! I'm so sorry your son was sick! Thank goodness it  got better quickly! That hats you made  are wonderful! 

Do you sell on Etsy? One of our newest  Give Mom's posted some pictures of outfits that lok a lot like yours. 



gallafamily said:


> So, I have made a couple of things I wanted to share.  I had to test out a couple of new patterns to get ready for our Disney Cruise next year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made the reversible romper...also very easy!  Love this!  Cannot wait to make more.  Just wish this pattern went larger.  I plan to let my son wear this one for his birthday, so I will post pics of him actually wearing it later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I have several baby showers to make outfits for.  I also have birthday outfits, Easter, and to start preparing for our cruise!!



I love the bag! So pretty!

The rompers are really cute! Are you using  Carla's pattern? I was thinking it went up to a  5. I  think that you could  probably enlarge it using Carla's  calculations if you wanted it bigger (I posted  the links in the bookmarks) 


WyomingMomof6 said:


> So much cute stuff lately!  I don't have time to go back and multi-quote on everything though!
> 
> Does anyone know of a Disney font I could purchase that works like the built-in ones for the Brother 770?  I bought one on etsy but it is completely worthless to me because I can just do one letter at a time.  I wanted one to do some personalization for a Big Give.  I may have to stick to what I have in my machine for this one but if I would like to find one for future use.  TIA!



I would recommend  downloading the free Stitch Era Universal. You can take  any font you have on your  computer  and turn it into a  digitized  design.  That's about all I can do with the program, but it's  very useful. Link is in the bookmarks  under  the embroidery machine section. 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> You betcha Wendy!I am really happy with her progress! She's doing a better job eating too, and sleeping less, she's still clearly a low tone kid, but not quite as noodle-ish as before. I have found adding warm bottles back into her day is really helping her- she seems to want to eat more. She still has her picky-refusal days. But I have found the reverse of what the pedi suggested to work- I give her a bottle FIRST, wait half hour and then offer breakfast- she is much more likely to eat than if I try to make her eat first. This morning was egg salad, strawberries and part of a muffin and juice (this is after 5oz of milk half hour before) The days I can't do this- give milk, and wait, are the mornings she eats hardly anything.
> I was so excited to share this with you, meant to post on your FB



I'm so happy to hear about her  progress! She is such a little cutie pie! 

We had trouble with Arminda gaining weight when she  was little. She too fell right off the bottom of the growth charts. We went to so many speicalists, but all they could figure out was that she was small. I know it's not the same as you are going through, but I do feel for you trying to put weight on a child! She no longer has that problem though.


----------



## teresajoy

This is the new pattern that is coming out from Sis Boom and CarlaC. I can't even TELL you how much I love this!!! It looks difficult (to me anyway) but it goes together SO smoothly and quickly. Do NOT fear the zipper! 

This is Lydia in the Marissa (not the best pictures of Lydia, she's making a really weird face, but a good shot of the dress):






and just because I think Lyddie is a nut and she cracks me up every single day:






and, this is me in the adult version, the Jamie:





Yes, it was freezing out. 
Is anyone looking for a house in Michigan? Our neighbors are selling. 
Come move to Michigan where even our evergreens turn brown in the winter! If you love tan, beige and brown, THIS is the place to be! 

I think that should be the new state motto. I might mention it to our new governor.


----------



## snubie

teresajoy said:


> This is the new pattern that is coming out from Sis Boom and CarlaC. I can't even TELL you how much I love this!!! It looks difficult (to me anyway) but it goes together SO smoothly and quickly. Do NOT fear the zipper!
> 
> This is Lydia in the Marissa (not the best pictures of Lydia, she's making a really weird face, but a good shot of the dress):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just because I think Lyddie is a nut and she cracks me up every single day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, this is me in the adult version, the Jamie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it was freezing out.
> Is anyone looking for a house in Michigan? Our neighbors are selling.
> Come move to Michigan where even our evergreens turn brown in the winter! If you love tan, beige and brown, THIS is the place to be!
> 
> I think that should be the new state motto. I might mention it to our new governor.



The pictures are great.  But you are too funny.  Tan, Beige and Brown - the official colors of Michigan.


----------



## livndisney

teresajoy said:


> This is the new pattern that is coming out from Sis Boom and CarlaC. I can't even TELL you how much I love this!!! It looks difficult (to me anyway) but it goes together SO smoothly and quickly. Do NOT fear the zipper!
> 
> This is Lydia in the Marissa (not the best pictures of Lydia, she's making a really weird face, but a good shot of the dress):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just because I think Lyddie is a nut and she cracks me up every single day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, this is me in the adult version, the Jamie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it was freezing out.
> Is anyone looking for a house in Michigan? Our neighbors are selling.
> Come move to Michigan where even our evergreens turn brown in the winter! If you love tan, beige and brown, THIS is the place to be!
> 
> I think that should be the new state motto. I might mention it to our new governor.



Ok a couple of things (You KNOW I tell it like it is)

Why did you allow that child to grow? She looks sooooo grown up!

The poor girl is dressed in a sundress and sandals in the winter! Where did you think you were Florida?


----------



## aimeeg

Hey Ladies! It's been forever and a day since I posted. It's a rainy afternoon and I am procrastinating. What better to help me with my procrastination than the DIS. 
















Here are a few from last Christmas at Disney-


----------



## teresajoy

snubie said:


> The pictures are great.  But you are too funny.  Tan, Beige and Brown - the official colors of Michigan.



 At least in the winter! 



livndisney said:


> Ok a couple of things (You KNOW I tell it like it is)
> 
> Why did you allow that child to grow? She looks sooooo grown up!
> 
> The poor girl is dressed in a sundress and sandals in the winter! Where did you think you were Florida?



Umm...it WAS in the 40s, does that make it better??? And, I let her wear a coat out, which we threw off just before the pictures were taken, let's see how else can I redeem myslef.... she has leggins on, which I only pushed up seconds before the pictures were taken, I even let her back in the house when we were done! 

We like to pretend we live in Florida! 



aimeeg said:


> Hey Ladies! It's been forever and a day since I posted. It's a rainy afternoon and I am procrastinating. What better to help me with my procrastination than the DIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few from last Christmas at Disney-



Aimee these are gorgeous!! What pattern is the Belle skirt? I've seen that a few times and I love it! 

I just can't get over how bit Sophee is getting! I love her fairy outfit! It reminds me of that gorgeous Belle dress you did way back when!


----------



## aimeeg

Thanks, TJ! It's funny you mentioned that dress because Hannah found a Christmas Belle costume by accident. It's a good think because I swore I would never make another!  

Here are the girls before MVMCP.


----------



## teresajoy

We have a new "Special Give" up! 

This isn't our typical Big Give. Little 7 year old Caden has leukemia and is losing  his battle. He has been sent home to enjoy the time he has left. (they think 2-4 weeks). 

What we would like to do is shower him with cards! He LOVES Sponge Bob! He also has a younger brother and sister, who I'm sure would love to receive cards as well. 

These would of course, not be get well cards, but just happy, funny cards to put a smile on his face! 

So, please head on over to the Big Give board and let's see how many cards we can get to this sweet little fighter!!

http://disbiggive.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=caden&action=display&thread=35
​


----------



## livndisney

teresajoy said:


> Umm...it WAS in the 40s, does that make it better??? And, I let her wear a coat out, which we threw off just before the pictures were taken, let's see how else can I redeem myslef.... she has leggins on, which I only pushed up seconds before the pictures were taken, I even let her back in the house when we were done!
> 
> We like to pretend we live in Florida!



Sweetie, 40's is NOT summer. I know in Michigan that might be the best you can get, but you need 70 to be "summery" (ok a sunny 65 might work for MI LOL).


----------



## teresajoy

aimeeg said:


> Thanks, TJ! It's funny you mentioned that dress because Hannah found a Christmas Belle costume by accident. It's a good think because I swore I would never make another!
> 
> Here are the girls before MVMCP.




That is funny!!

They look absolutely gorgeous!! I love their smiles!

Wasn't Hannah 3 when you started posting here? She's really turned into such a young lady!


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> Sweetie, 40's is NOT summer. I know in Michigan that might be the best you can get, but you need 70 to be "summery" (ok a sunny 65 might work for MI LOL).



I guess the only solution is to move then!!


----------



## dianemom2

I have had a bunch of projects that I have been working on.  I finally finished a bunch of them today.  Now I need to dive into a few more projects.  Here are a few pictures:


----------



## aimeeg

teresajoy said:


> That is funny!!
> 
> They look absolutely gorgeous!! I love their smiles!
> 
> Wasn't Hannah 3 when you started posting here? She's really turned into such a young lady!



Yes! She turns 7 next Wednesday.    

It's amazing to think I have been sewing for four years. It does not seem that long. It's funny to think back to when I started and ruined an iron thinking you could iron tulle.


----------



## teresajoy

dianemom2 said:


> I have had a bunch of projects that I have been working on.  I finally finished a bunch of them today.  Now I need to dive into a few more projects.  Here are a few pictures:



Wow, these are just GORGEOUS!!!! (and cute for the boy ones!) I especially adore the Hello Kitty with the white skirt!!! Just beautiful!

Have you signed up for the Big Give site yet??  The families would love  things like this. (sorry if you have, I can't keep track of everyone!)


----------



## mommy2mrb

teresajoy said:


> We have a new "Special Give" up!
> 
> This isn't our typical Big Give. Little 7 year old Caden has leukemia and is losing  his battle. He has been sent home to enjoy the time he has left. (they think 2-4 weeks).
> 
> What we would like to do is shower him with cards! He LOVES Sponge Bob! He also has a younger brother and sister, who I'm sure would love to receive cards as well.
> 
> These would of course, not be get well cards, but just happy, funny cards to put a smile on his face!
> 
> So, please head on over to the Big Give board and let's see how many cards we can get to this sweet little fighter!!
> 
> http://disbiggive.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=caden&action=display&thread=35
> ​



went to check out Caden's story....my heart is breaking for them...
will have Megan design one of her "original" cards today when she gets home !
sent Jenn a PM for the address!


----------



## teresajoy

aimeeg said:


> Yes! She turns 7 next Wednesday.
> 
> It's amazing to think I have been sewing for four years. It does not seem that long. It's funny to think back to when I started and ruined an iron thinking you could iron tulle.



You've come a long way! 

That's right, I remember now that she is almost exactly a year younger than Tessa. Where does the time go???


----------



## cogero

1308Miles said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Forgive me, there is TMTQ (I'm almost 30 pages behind!) but I LOVE the creations that have been posted...the dessert shirts, the Cinderella AG outfit, etc...TDF! Congrats to Granna - sewing baby clothes is SO much fun!
> 
> We've been back from WDW 2 weeks and I'm just now starting to come out of my post-trip funk.  I'm trying to convince DH that we need to go for MNSSHP but he's not buyin' what I'm sellin'.
> 
> Anyway - as promised, here are some pics of the custom outfits in action:
> Day 1: at the airport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 2: Chef Mickey's and Magic Kingdom
> Mini Minnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Attitude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and DDs 1st haircut at Harmony Barber Shop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 3: Epcot
> The golf ball and the goof ball
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly girl wearing DS's sunglasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus: the Beverly face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 4: AK
> Zebra baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 Mickeys shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, before I left, I posted a question about hats/headwraps for my BFF who was starting chemo. Thank you for all the hugs, prayers, etc. I loved the suggestions that were posted and I bookmarked them. However, I really liked the idea of making a bucket hat so I turned to my go-to pattern website, YCMT! I modified the reversible patchwork bucket hat to fit an adult and here's what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her DH is an avid hunter and I thought this would be cute. It's her corduroy CHEMOflage hat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made two matching smaller hats for her DD6. They kind of look like fedoras in these pics...but they are actually bucket hats!
> 
> 
> OT - is it just me or is Photobucket acting completely wonky the past few days? This post has taken me close to 24 hours to complete because I can't access all of my uploaded pics!



These are all so great. I love the mickey shirt with the Tie too cute



gallafamily said:


> So, I have made a couple of things I wanted to share.  I had to test out a couple of new patterns to get ready for our Disney Cruise next year!
> 
> I started with the Ruffle bag.  I made the medium size to test out the pattern and the size.  Love the size, but I will definetly be making the large for my cruise.  And of course in "disney" fashion.    The pattern was also very easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made the reversible romper...also very easy!  Love this!  Cannot wait to make more.  Just wish this pattern went larger.  I plan to let my son wear this one for his birthday, so I will post pics of him actually wearing it later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I have several baby showers to make outfits for.  I also have birthday outfits, Easter, and to start preparing for our cruise!!



That bag is so awesome. Totally lvoe it



teresajoy said:


> This is the new pattern that is coming out from Sis Boom and CarlaC. I can't even TELL you how much I love this!!! It looks difficult (to me anyway) but it goes together SO smoothly and quickly. Do NOT fear the zipper!
> 
> This is Lydia in the Marissa (not the best pictures of Lydia, she's making a really weird face, but a good shot of the dress):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just because I think Lyddie is a nut and she cracks me up every single day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, this is me in the adult version, the Jamie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it was freezing out.
> Is anyone looking for a house in Michigan? Our neighbors are selling.
> Come move to Michigan where even our evergreens turn brown in the winter! If you love tan, beige and brown, THIS is the place to be!
> 
> I think that should be the new state motto. I might mention it to our new governor.



I am in love with both of those dresses. Absolutely fabulous.


----------



## sheridee32

teresajoy said:


> This is the new pattern that is coming out from Sis Boom and CarlaC. I can't even TELL you how much I love this!!! It looks difficult (to me anyway) but it goes together SO smoothly and quickly. Do NOT fear the zipper!
> 
> This is Lydia in the Marissa (not the best pictures of Lydia, she's making a really weird face, but a good shot of the dress):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just because I think Lyddie is a nut and she cracks me up every single day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, this is me in the adult version, the Jamie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it was freezing out.
> Is anyone looking for a house in Michigan? Our neighbors are selling.
> Come move to Michigan where even our evergreens turn brown in the winter! If you love tan, beige and brown, THIS is the place to be!
> 
> I think that should be the new state motto. I might mention it to our new governor.



I love it cant wait to get it you could even do the skirt in strips and embroidery on them. My teenage grandaughters will love the adult version cant wait for it to come out


----------



## dianemom2

teresajoy said:


> Wow, these are just GORGEOUS!!!! (and cute for the boy ones!) I especially adore the Hello Kitty with the white skirt!!! Just beautiful!
> 
> Have you signed up for the Big Give site yet??  The families would love  things like this. (sorry if you have, I can't keep track of everyone!)



Yes, I have signed up for the big give site.  In fact I have a couple of things that are ready to send and I am waiting to get the address.  I want to sign up for the next one but I need to look through what projects I have already committed to for home.  My daughters are really bugging me about sewing some stuff with them for their AG dolls


----------



## sheridee32

I am so proud of my future son-in-law did any of yall see on yahoo or the news were the braves minor league coach was hit the face at the ball game yesterday at disney sports my son in law was one of the parimedics in the picture he took care of him if it wasnt for people doing that we would be in trouble, you could actually see him in the picture on yahoo. My paryers and thoughts go to the coach and his family for a full recovery he has some broken bones in his face.


----------



## 1308Miles

VBAndrea said:


> I'm so sorry Liam got an ear infection, but so glad you got a dinner at Park Fare on short notice.  I love seeing all the customs in action.  I just adore that Minnie Portrait Peasant!
> 
> The adult size bucket hats are great and I think it's so cool that you made her dd matching ones!



Thanks! I actually made a patchwork Minnie-type hat as well but it looked too babyish and my DD LOVED it...so it went to her. 



teresajoy said:


> I LOVE the Minnie outfit and those absolutely adorable socks!!!! I'm a sucker for cute ruffley socks! I'm so sorry your son was sick! Thank goodness it  got better quickly! That hats you made  are wonderful!
> 
> Do you sell on Etsy? One of our newest  Give Mom's posted some pictures of outfits that lok a lot like yours.



Thanks! I'm a sucker for ruffled socks too...these are SO easy to make and now I find myself making a pair for EVERY outfit.

No, I don't sell on etsy (although I have been told many times at WDW that I should!) Someone has CASED my stuff? Should I be flattered? 



teresajoy said:


> This is Lydia in the Marissa (not the best pictures of Lydia, she's making a really weird face, but a good shot of the dress):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just because I think Lyddie is a nut and she cracks me up every single day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, this is me in the adult version, the Jamie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it was freezing out.
> Is anyone looking for a house in Michigan? Our neighbors are selling.
> Come move to Michigan where even our evergreens turn brown in the winter! If you love tan, beige and brown, THIS is the place to be!
> 
> I think that should be the new state motto. I might mention it to our new governor.



So cute! Your daughter is adorable...love her hair! Let me tell you - after this past winter, 40 seems like summer! We can finally see the ground after having 4' of snow on it for the last 3 months! Spring is in sight!



aimeeg said:


> Hey Ladies! It's been forever and a day since I posted. It's a rainy afternoon and I am procrastinating. What better to help me with my procrastination than the DIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few from last Christmas at Disney-



Oh my. That Minnie dress is TDF! Your daughters are absolutely beautiful. Side note: I love the color of your mint green walls! 



teresajoy said:


> We have a new "Special Give" up!
> 
> This isn't our typical Big Give. Little 7 year old Caden has leukemia and is losing  his battle. He has been sent home to enjoy the time he has left. (they think 2-4 weeks).
> 
> What we would like to do is shower him with cards! He LOVES Sponge Bob! He also has a younger brother and sister, who I'm sure would love to receive cards as well.
> 
> These would of course, not be get well cards, but just happy, funny cards to put a smile on his face!
> 
> So, please head on over to the Big Give board and let's see how many cards we can get to this sweet little fighter!!
> 
> http://disbiggive.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=caden&action=display&thread=35
> ​



I just signed up for the new Big Give board. Just waiting for admin approval...after the 19th (DS5's birthday party) I'll be good to go and looking for new Big Give projects to tackle!



dianemom2 said:


> I have had a bunch of projects that I have been working on.  I finally finished a bunch of them today.  Now I need to dive into a few more projects.  Here are a few pictures:



LOVE these! You have no idea how much I LOVE Hello Kitty.


----------



## weluvdizne

GlassSlippers said:


> A drawstring might be the solution if the little girl's weight fluctuates.
> 
> Lori in East Podunk


What a good idea. I'm working on clothes for my kids for our fall trip.  My crystal ball that tells me what size they will all be 6 months from now is fuzzy, but doing a drawstring will solve a lot of problems with elastic waistbands.  Ya know, sometimes the obvious isn't so obvious.  Thanks!



1308Miles said:


> Anyway - as promised, here are some pics of the custom outfits in action:
> Day 1: at the airport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 2: Chef Mickey's and Magic Kingdom
> Mini Minnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and DDs 1st haircut at Harmony Barber Shop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 3: Epcot
> The golf ball and the goof ball
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly girl wearing DS's sunglasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus: the Beverly face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 4: AK
> Zebra baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 Mickeys shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, before I left, I posted a question about hats/headwraps for my BFF who was starting chemo. Thank you for all the hugs, prayers, etc. I loved the suggestions that were posted and I bookmarked them. However, I really liked the idea of making a bucket hat so I turned to my go-to pattern website, YCMT! I modified the reversible patchwork bucket hat to fit an adult and here's what I came up with:
> 
> Her DH is an avid hunter and I thought this would be cute. It's her corduroy CHEMOflage hat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made two matching smaller hats for her DD6. They kind of look like fedoras in these pics...but they are actually bucket hats!


Welcome back!  Love the pix of your awesome outfits in actions.  Cute little ones, too!  Sorry about your ds getting sick.  Good to know the in-room md is a good option if needed.  Looks like they had a lot of fun!  Did you have ressies for the haircut?  Plan to take my little guy this fall.  I'm excited about it, my dh thinks I'm nuts!
How sweet of you to make those great hats for your friend and her daughter.  I'm sure they appreciate them.  



gallafamily said:


> Now, I have several baby showers to make outfits for.  I also have birthday outfits, Easter, and to start preparing for our cruise!!


Love the bag.  It looks so great, no matter what fabric combination is used on it.  The romper looks cute, too.  



teresajoy said:


> .


You both look great.  Nice job on the dresses.  The fabric is very pretty.  Ya know, I would love to move, but to Florida, not Michigan, sorry.  Hope you get nice neighbors, though.  How did your daughter's friend enjoy her trip to WDW?


aimeeg said:


>


Very pretty dresses and skirts.  Dis is my fave way to procrastinate.  I have dishes and laundry waiting for me right now!


teresajoy said:


> We have a new "Special Give" up!
> 
> This isn't our typical Big Give. Little 7 year old Caden has leukemia and is losing  his battle. He has been sent home to enjoy the time he has left. (they think 2-4 weeks).
> 
> What we would like to do is shower him with cards! He LOVES Sponge Bob! He also has a younger brother and sister, who I'm sure would love to receive cards as well.
> 
> These would of course, not be get well cards, but just happy, funny cards to put a smile on his face!
> 
> So, please head on over to the Big Give board and let's see how many cards we can get to this sweet little fighter!!
> 
> http://disbiggive.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=caden&action=display&thread=35
> ​


The kids and I will make some cards this afternoon.  Going to the big give site for the address.  



dianemom2 said:


>


These are all awesome, but my favorite is the white one.  How stinking cute!  Nice job on all of them.  



sheridee32 said:


> I am so proud of my future son-in-law did any of yall see on yahoo or the news were the braves minor league coach was hit the face at the ball game yesterday at disney sports my son in law was one of the parimedics in the picture he took care of him if it wasnt for people doing that we would be in trouble, you could actually see him in the picture on yahoo. My paryers and thoughts go to the coach and his family for a full recovery he has some broken bones in his face.


Wow.  How scary.  Will pray for the coach.  Thanks to your future sil.  Paramedics don't get enough praise. Tell him thanks for what he does!


----------



## VBAndrea

teresajoy said:


> This is the new pattern that is coming out from Sis Boom and CarlaC. I can't even TELL you how much I love this!!! It looks difficult (to me anyway) but it goes together SO smoothly and quickly. Do NOT fear the zipper!
> 
> This is Lydia in the Marissa (not the best pictures of Lydia, she's making a really weird face, but a good shot of the dress):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just because I think Lyddie is a nut and she cracks me up every single day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, this is me in the adult version, the Jamie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it was freezing out.
> Is anyone looking for a house in Michigan? Our neighbors are selling.
> Come move to Michigan where even our evergreens turn brown in the winter! If you love tan, beige and brown, THIS is the place to be!
> 
> I think that should be the new state motto. I might mention it to our new governor.


I just love that pattern -- I will be buying it!  I know I did zippers as a child and I honestly don't remember them being difficult.  Then again, maybe my mom did most of the work on the zippers.  I do remember sneaking my home ec sewing project home so my could do some of it

I also laughed b/c you commented on Lydia's quirky smile and when I saw the pic I thought just the opposite.  I think her smile is beautiful.  You look very lovely yourself 



aimeeg said:


> Hey Ladies! It's been forever and a day since I posted. It's a rainy afternoon and I am procrastinating. What better to help me with my procrastination than the DIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few from last Christmas at Disney-



Love everything, especially the Vida.  I wanted to make a Vida for a BG but the sizing wasn't right.  I guess that means dd might get one!



teresajoy said:


> We have a new "Special Give" up!
> 
> This isn't our typical Big Give. Little 7 year old Caden has leukemia and is losing  his battle. He has been sent home to enjoy the time he has left. (they think 2-4 weeks).
> 
> What we would like to do is shower him with cards! He LOVES Sponge Bob! He also has a younger brother and sister, who I'm sure would love to receive cards as well.
> 
> These would of course, not be get well cards, but just happy, funny cards to put a smile on his face!
> 
> So, please head on over to the Big Give board and let's see how many cards we can get to this sweet little fighter!!
> 
> http://disbiggive.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=caden&action=display&thread=35
> ​


I posted for the addy on the Big Give site, but are any special treats allowed?  Suckers, candy....anything like that?



dianemom2 said:


> I have had a bunch of projects that I have been working on.  I finally finished a bunch of them today.  Now I need to dive into a few more projects.  Here are a few pictures:



WOW!!!!  Love the white Hello Kitty -- can't let my dd see that one!


----------



## teresajoy

dianemom2 said:


> Yes, I have signed up for the big give site.  In fact I have a couple of things that are ready to send and I am waiting to get the address.  I want to sign up for the next one but I need to look through what projects I have already committed to for home.  My daughters are really bugging me about sewing some stuff with them for their AG dolls



The outfits you made for the Give are adorable! It looks like Heather just sent you the address.

I love AG stuff! I don't like to make it, but I like to see it!


----------



## teresajoy

1308Miles said:


> 1. Thanks! I'm a sucker for ruffled socks too...these are SO easy to make and now I find myself making a pair for EVERY outfit.
> 
> 2. No, I don't sell on etsy (although I have been told many times at WDW that I should!) Someone has CASED my stuff? Should I be flattered?
> 
> 
> 
> 3. So cute! Your daughter is adorable...love her hair! Let me tell you - after this past winter, 40 seems like summer! We can finally see the ground after having 4' of snow on it for the last 3 months! Spring is in sight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. I just signed up for the new Big Give board. Just waiting for admin approval...after the 19th (DS5's birthday party) I'll be good to go and looking for new Big Give projects to tackle!
> 
> \



1. Do you have a tutorial for making them? 
2. Uh Oh!
3. Thank you! I happen to think she's pretty adorable myself! Which, means she gets away with a LOT! It's really nice just to see ground, isn't it! Even if it is varying shades of brown! Come on SPRING!!!!!
4. I just approved you, you should be set to go! 



weluvdizne said:


> You both look great.  Nice job on the dresses.  The fabric is very pretty.  Ya know, I would love to move, but to Florida, not Michigan, sorry.  Hope you get nice neighbors, though.  How did your daughter's friend enjoy her trip to WDW?



Thank you! I wouldn't mind moving to Florida myself, if I could get the rest of my family to come with me! I hope we get good neighbors too. With the housing market the way it is around here right now though, it could be awhile. I think this house has been for sale for close to a year now. 
Shelby had a WONDERFUL time at  Disney!!! Thanks so much for asking! Her Mom had a great time too! I think we've got em!!!  Her Mom actually called me from the Grand Floridian to tell me how much everyone loved Shelby's dress, and that was before they even went in to eat. She was talking about what they would do on their  next trip even! She (the Mom) said she sees now why we like  to go so much!  

*Were there any  Disboutiquers at 1900 Park Fare with a little girl in a Drizella custom when Shelby was there? That was February 18. Shelby told me that another little girl came in in a custom while they were eating. *




VBAndrea said:


> I just love that pattern -- I will be buying it!  I know I did zippers as a child and I honestly don't remember them being difficult.  Then again, maybe my mom did most of the work on the zippers.  I do remember sneaking my home ec sewing project home so my could do some of it
> 
> I also laughed b/c you commented on Lydia's quirky smile and when I saw the pic I thought just the opposite.  I think her smile is beautiful.  You look very lovely yourself
> 
> 
> I posted for the addy on the Big Give site, but are any special treats allowed?  Suckers, candy....anything like that?



I never had a problem with zippers until my Mom told me that they were hard! Then, I got paranoid! 

That is funny about Lyddie's smile! I guess it looks funny to me because it's not her usual smile! And, thank you! 

I think treats would be fine. If you post on the Give board, maybe Jenn could let us know.


----------



## aimeeg

VBAndrea said:


> Love everything, especially the Vida.  I wanted to make a Vida for a BG but the sizing wasn't right.  I guess that means dd might get one!



Thanks! Vida's are great to make. I love how you can use lots of cute fabric without having to use a ton of yardage.


----------



## UtahMama

teresajoy said:


> This is the new pattern that is coming out from Sis Boom and CarlaC. I can't even TELL you how much I love this!!! It looks difficult (to me anyway) but it goes together SO smoothly and quickly. Do NOT fear the zipper!
> 
> This is Lydia in the Marissa (not the best pictures of Lydia, she's making a really weird face, but a good shot of the dress):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just because I think Lyddie is a nut and she cracks me up every single day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, this is me in the adult version, the Jamie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Forgot how to thumbnail..... 

Is that little teeny Lydia?????  She is all grown up!

YOU, miss Thang, look FABULOUS!!!!!! I love that pattern for adult women! It makes the chestal area look spectacular!

I only log on every 3-5 pages...and have to stop myself from multi quoting EVERY SINGLE thing...I just am in awe at the talented and creative ladies (and Tom). Love you guys!

-The Lurker


----------



## 1308Miles

teresajoy said:


> 1. Do you have a tutorial for making them?



Sure - my own!  I used ribbon that is 1.5" in width (but also used 7/8" ribbon...smaller widths tend to flip upward after they are sewn.) Measure the width of the sock and quadruple it to determine the length of ribbon to use (for example, DDs socks measured 4", so I used 16" of ribbon.)Find the back of the sock (where the ankle goes) and place a pin there. Turn the sock inside out and slip it on the free arm of your sewing machine. It should be stretched to about double the width. Be sure that it is stretched enough or else it will be too tight to wear! Align the edges of the ribbon and the sock. Pin the ribbon to the sock (begin where you placed the pin at the ankle) wrong side up leaving a 1" length of ribbon hanging. Zigzag stitch the ribbon to the sock. Once you have zigzagged around the sock, you should have about 1" on either end hanging freely at the pin you placed at the ankle. Place those right-sides together and straight stitch those. Cut the excess and heat seal the edges.

Clear as mud, eh? Let me know if you have any other questions!

I swear, it really is easy.


----------



## teresajoy

UtahMama said:


> Forgot how to thumbnail.....
> 
> Is that little teeny Lydia?????  She is all grown up!
> 
> YOU, miss Thang, look FABULOUS!!!!!! I love that pattern for adult women! It makes the chestal area look spectacular!
> 
> I only log on every 3-5 pages...and have to stop myself from multi quoting EVERY SINGLE thing...I just am in awe at the talented and creative ladies (and Tom). Love you guys!
> 
> -The Lurker



Why thank you Wendy! Yes, that's my baby! She just keeps growing! 
You made  me laugh! "chestal area"! 
These pictures are from Facebook, so they don't thumbnail the same way, so you are good! 




1308Miles said:


> Sure - my own!  I used ribbon that is 1.5" in width (but also used 7/8" ribbon...smaller widths tend to flip upward after they are sewn.) Measure the width of the sock and quadruple it to determine the length of ribbon to use (for example, DDs socks measured 4", so I used 16" of ribbon.)Find the back of the sock (where the ankle goes) and place a pin there. Turn the sock inside out and slip it on the free arm of your sewing machine. It should be stretched to about double the width. Be sure that it is stretched enough or else it will be too tight to wear! Align the edges of the ribbon and the sock. Pin the ribbon to the sock (begin where you placed the pin at the ankle) wrong side up leaving a 1" length of ribbon hanging. Zigzag stitch the ribbon to the sock. Once you have zigzagged around the sock, you should have about 1" on either end hanging freely at the pin you placed at the ankle. Place those right-sides together and straight stitch those. Cut the excess and heat seal the edges.
> 
> Clear as mud, eh? Let me know if you have any other questions!
> 
> I swear, it really is easy.



Thank you! That makes sense! Do you mind if I put this in the blog?


----------



## GlassSlippers

aimeeg said:


> Thanks! Vida's are great to make. I love how you can use lots of cute fabric without having to use a ton of yardage.



I was just about to start a Vida myself. Would butt ruffles look right on one of these, do you suppose? I finally figured my ruffler out and I'm itching to use it!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## tricia

teresajoy said:


> This is the new pattern that is coming out from Sis Boom and CarlaC. I can't even TELL you how much I love this!!! It looks difficult (to me anyway) but it goes together SO smoothly and quickly. Do NOT fear the zipper!
> 
> This is Lydia in the Marissa (not the best pictures of Lydia, she's making a really weird face, but a good shot of the dress):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just because I think Lyddie is a nut and she cracks me up every single day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, this is me in the adult version, the Jamie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it was freezing out.
> Is anyone looking for a house in Michigan? Our neighbors are selling.
> Come move to Michigan where even our evergreens turn brown in the winter! If you love tan, beige and brown, THIS is the place to be!
> 
> I think that should be the new state motto. I might mention it to our new governor.



Awesome dresses Teresa.  I wish we had brown here.  We are still white, white, and oh yeah, there is more white falling from the sky right now.



aimeeg said:


> Hey Ladies! It's been forever and a day since I posted. It's a rainy afternoon and I am procrastinating. What better to help me with my procrastination than the DIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few from last Christmas at Disney-




Beautiful stuff.  I love the Vida too. 



dianemom2 said:


> I have had a bunch of projects that I have been working on.  I finally finished a bunch of them today.  Now I need to dive into a few more projects.  Here are a few pictures:



Well, that sure is a lot of stuff.  It all looks great, but I really, really like the curious George stuff the best.  did you buy those embroidery files somewhere?  Can you share from who?



GlassSlippers said:


> I was just about to start a Vida myself. Would butt ruffles look right on one of these, do you suppose? I finally figured my ruffler out and I'm itching to use it!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



yes, in fact many on here have done that already.  Check the photobucket account There are a few there under the tag vida.


----------



## 1308Miles

teresajoy said:


> Thank you! That makes sense! Do you mind if I put this in the blog?



No problem...sure, by all means, put it in the blog! I would love to be able to help out fellow DBoutiquers that have helped me in the past!


----------



## miprender

1308Miles said:


>



Love seeing all the outfits in action. Looks like all of you had a great time despite your DS



gallafamily said:


>



Those came out great.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Does anyone know of a Disney font I could purchase that works like the built-in ones for the Brother 770?  I bought one on etsy but it is completely worthless to me because I can just do one letter at a time.  I wanted one to do some personalization for a Big Give.  I may have to stick to what I have in my machine for this one but if I would like to find one for future use.  TIA!



I think I bought the same one and couldn't get it to work either. I did buy the Stitch Era but haven't had a chance to play around with it.



teresajoy said:


> This is the new pattern that is coming out from Sis Boom and CarlaC. I can't even TELL you how much I love this!!! It looks difficult (to me anyway) but it goes together SO smoothly and quickly. Do NOT fear the zipper!
> 
> This is Lydia in the Marissa (not the best pictures of Lydia, she's making a really weird face, but a good shot of the dress):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just because I think Lyddie is a nut and she cracks me up every single day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, this is me in the adult version, the Jamie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Oh I can't wait for that pattern to come out. Did you say it might be out on Monday



aimeeg said:


> Here are a few from last Christmas at Disney-



Just love those dresses especially the Minnie Mouse Vida.



dianemom2 said:


> I have had a bunch of projects that I have been working on.  I finally finished a bunch of them today.  Now I need to dive into a few more projects.  Here are a few pictures:



Those came out great.



sheridee32 said:


> I am so proud of my future son-in-law did any of yall see on yahoo or the news were the braves minor league coach was hit the face at the ball game yesterday at disney sports my son in law was one of the parimedics in the picture he took care of him if it wasnt for people doing that we would be in trouble, you could actually see him in the picture on yahoo. My paryers and thoughts go to the coach and his family for a full recovery he has some broken bones in his face.



Wow what a scary story.


----------



## RMAMom

Sooo far behind, I love the beautiful things that have been posted on the last few pages

The pictures of Liam in EPCOT are adorable!
I love the Vida and Hello Kitty outfits and the ruffle butterfly bag looks like Spring!

Does anyone know when the new pattern from Sis Boom will be released? I can't wait to make the adult dress for my 3 girls and then the childs version so my DGD can match her Mommy.

Ruffled Socks ~ I found a free tutorial for this months ago. My plan was to make socks for every outfit. I still haven't tried it. I am on DH's laptop but I'll check the bookmarks on my laptop later and post it.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

MinnieVanMom said:


> Very sweet bag and love the rompers.  What are you making for the cruise?
> 
> 
> I have a disney font I D/L but I use it in PE8 and put the words together.   I am more than happy to help you out by doing the personalization if you want.  But I leave in two weeks.




Thank you so much for the offer.  I also had another offer to digitize for the Big Give but I had already started since I had several siblings I was doing things for and I have a long work week ahead and wanted to get started.  I will definitely keep in mind that I can always ask the wonderful Disboutiquer's for help for the next Give!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

dianemom2 said:


> I


Those are absolutely adoreable!  Love the Hello Kitty outfits!


teresajoy said:


> .



Love that dress!  I want that pattern because Alexa has a concert in two weeks and it would be perfect!  It probably won't be out in time.  And you look smokin'!


aimeeg said:


>



Great stuff!  Looking at your pics makes me want to plan a Christmas Disney trip!



1308Miles said:


> Hi all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 2: Chef Mickey's and Magic Kingdom
> Mini Minnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Attitude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 Mickeys shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :



More cuteness!  So much fabulous stuff lately!


----------



## dianemom2

Started on an AG doll dress tonight with my younger daughter while the older one was at scouts.  She made a few mistakes but I am trying to let her do most of it.  My natural tendency is to take over and do it for her but then she won't learn anything.  I did manage to get the fabric panels ready for two more bowling shirts for my nephews.  Now I just have to pin and cut them tomorrow.

I got the Curious George patterns from Diva's Doodles.  They stitched out fairly well.  The design with just the head stitched out better than the full body Curious George.  On the full body version the stitching on his feet was very heavy and you can see where the fibers on the appliqued fabric  started to get thinned out.  Overall I was pretty happy though.  I had to search around a bit before I found just  the CG head.


----------



## PurpleEars

GlassSlippers said:


> A drawstring might be the solution if the little girl's weight fluctuates.
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



That's a great idea. I will have to keep it in the "for future reference" file.



VBAndrea said:


> I saw those on Kade's BG and on his PTR as well -- very nice job and I know the grandma's had to excited to get some clothes as well.  Awesome work!





DMGeurts said:


> These turned out awesome!
> 
> D~





miprender said:


> Those came out great



Thanks for the positive comments on those shirts. I have made a number of Patricia tunics for Gives lately so I branched out a little bit for another recent Give. Those princess seams give me troubles from time to time (having the curve start at about the same spot left and right can be difficult some days)!



1308Miles said:


> Anyway - as promised, here are some pics of the custom outfits in action:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, before I left, I posted a question about hats/headwraps for my BFF who was starting chemo. Thank you for all the hugs, prayers, etc. I loved the suggestions that were posted and I bookmarked them. However, I really liked the idea of making a bucket hat so I turned to my go-to pattern website, YCMT! I modified the reversible patchwork bucket hat to fit an adult and here's what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made two matching smaller hats for her DD6. They kind of look like fedoras in these pics...but they are actually bucket hats!



Looks like your family had a good time even though Liam had a rough time. It is very kind of you to make the hats for your friend and her DD to match. I hope your friend is managing the treatment and the side effects reasonably well. 



gallafamily said:


> So, I have made a couple of things I wanted to share.  I had to test out a couple of new patterns to get ready for our Disney Cruise next year!
> 
> I started with the Ruffle bag.  I made the medium size to test out the pattern and the size.  Love the size, but I will definetly be making the large for my cruise.  And of course in "disney" fashion.    The pattern was also very easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made the reversible romper...also very easy!  Love this!  Cannot wait to make more.  Just wish this pattern went larger.  I plan to let my son wear this one for his birthday, so I will post pics of him actually wearing it later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I have several baby showers to make outfits for.  I also have birthday outfits, Easter, and to start preparing for our cruise!!



Beautiful bag! Good to hear the romper is easy to put together. I am thinking about purchasing that pattern to make a few rompers for a friend who is expecting her first baby in June, though it sounds like they have quite a few pieces of clothing for this baby already.



teresajoy said:


> This is the new pattern that is coming out from Sis Boom and CarlaC. I can't even TELL you how much I love this!!! It looks difficult (to me anyway) but it goes together SO smoothly and quickly. Do NOT fear the zipper!
> 
> This is Lydia in the Marissa (not the best pictures of Lydia, she's making a really weird face, but a good shot of the dress):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, this is me in the adult version, the Jamie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it was freezing out.
> Is anyone looking for a house in Michigan? Our neighbors are selling.
> Come move to Michigan where even our evergreens turn brown in the winter! If you love tan, beige and brown, THIS is the place to be!
> 
> I think that should be the new state motto. I might mention it to our new governor.



Both the child and adult version look great (I think the models really help!) I think I will have to add those patterns to my sewing budget. You guys can keep the tan, beige and brown in the winter - we get those colours in the summer! We only have a few weeks of green, which in some ways is great for allergy sufferers!



aimeeg said:


>



Beautiful dresses!



dianemom2 said:


> I have had a bunch of projects that I have been working on.  I finally finished a bunch of them today.  Now I need to dive into a few more projects.  Here are a few pictures:



I really like the Curious George sets!



sheridee32 said:


> I am so proud of my future son-in-law did any of yall see on yahoo or the news were the braves minor league coach was hit the face at the ball game yesterday at disney sports my son in law was one of the parimedics in the picture he took care of him if it wasnt for people doing that we would be in trouble, you could actually see him in the picture on yahoo. My paryers and thoughts go to the coach and his family for a full recovery he has some broken bones in his face.



How scary! I totally agree that paramedics don't get enough praise for what they do. They deal with a lot of icky stuff, and they don't have the same kind of equipment as police officers when they deal with people who are aggressive (either delibrately or due to their mental state). I am thankful that there are people like your future son-in-law!


----------



## livndisney

PurpleEars said:


> Thanks for the positive comments on those shirts. I have made a number of Patricia tunics for Gives lately so I branched out a little bit for another recent Give. Those princess seams give me troubles from time to time (having the curve start at about the same spot left and right can be difficult some days)!



What I learned with the tunics is to use the nicer cottons. When I use calicos (thicker fabrics) and stay away from the symphony type (thinner sheer) fabrics the seams look nicer. I also press the seams and that seems to help too. I also try and pin where I want the curve to start. Maybe that would help?


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

I think I am caught up!  It has been a crazy few weeks.  I fell and ignored my ankle for 2 weeks.   DD8 got horribly sick, then I did, then my MIL did, then I went to the doctor for my ankle -- partially torn ligament -- and got a brace. That very night I slipped on the darn brace down our hardwood stairs and now have a sprained shoulder, sprained wrist and a horrible knot the size of 2 fists on my hip plus bruises down my back to my knee.   I am now on the mend and can catch up!!  



WyomingMomof6 said:


> So much cute stuff lately!  I don't have time to go back and multi-quote on everything though!
> 
> Does anyone know of a Disney font I could purchase that works like the built-in ones for the Brother 770?  I bought one on etsy but it is completely worthless to me because I can just do one letter at a time.  I wanted one to do some personalization for a Big Give.  I may have to stick to what I have in my machine for this one but if I would like to find one for future use.  TIA!



I see where you don't need this anymore but if you do in the future I can send you names in PES formats with the disney font.  



teresajoy said:


> This is the new pattern that is coming out from Sis Boom and CarlaC. I can't even TELL you how much I love this!!! It looks difficult (to me anyway) but it goes together SO smoothly and quickly. Do NOT fear the zipper!
> 
> This is Lydia in the Marissa (not the best pictures of Lydia, she's making a really weird face, but a good shot of the dress):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just because I think Lyddie is a nut and she cracks me up every single day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, this is me in the adult version, the Jamie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it was freezing out.
> Is anyone looking for a house in Michigan? Our neighbors are selling.
> Come move to Michigan where even our evergreens turn brown in the winter! If you love tan, beige and brown, THIS is the place to be!
> 
> I think that should be the new state motto. I might mention it to our new governor.




Beautiful!!!  I love it!!!  And I also think your "chestal area" looks fabulous!!  



aimeeg said:


> Hey Ladies! It's been forever and a day since I posted. It's a rainy afternoon and I am procrastinating. What better to help me with my procrastination than the DIS.



LOVE the dress!!!  Beautiful!!

Here is what I have been working on...

We have an annual daffodil festival and here is what I made for DD8 to wear on top of leggings.











And here is her Easter Dress and hair bow


----------



## teresajoy

1308Miles said:


> No problem...sure, by all means, put it in the blog! I would love to be able to help out fellow DBoutiquers that have helped me in the past!



Thank you! 



miprender said:


> Oh I can't wait for that pattern to come out. Did you say it might be out on Monday



That's what Carla is shooting for. 



RMAMom said:


> Does anyone know when the new pattern from Sis Boom will be released? I can't wait to make the adult dress for my 3 girls and then the childs version so my DGD can match her Mommy.



The word is to be on the lookout Monday. (Things can happen though, so that's not a promise!)



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Love that dress!  I want that pattern because Alexa has a concert in two weeks and it would be perfect!  It probably won't be out in time.  And you look smokin'!


First of all, THANK YOU! 
Second, the pattern should be out in plenty of time for you! 





PurpleEars said:


> T
> Both the child and adult version look great (I think the models really help!) I think I will have to add those patterns to my sewing budget. You guys can keep the tan, beige and brown in the winter - we get those colours in the summer! We only have a few weeks of green, which in some ways is great for allergy sufferers!



Thank you. This was a really fun one to make. 
Generally, most of the winter we have white and brown. It has just recently turned to all brown. In the summer, it's usually rather pretty here, unless we don't get much rain, then it turns brown again! Really it's not fair!


----------



## teresajoy

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I think I am caught up!  It has been a crazy few weeks.  I fell and ignored my ankle for 2 weeks.   DD8 got horribly sick, then I did, then my MIL did, then I went to the doctor for my ankle -- partially torn ligament -- and got a brace. That very night I slipped on the darn brace down our hardwood stairs and now have a sprained shoulder, sprained wrist and a horrible knot the size of 2 fists on my hip plus bruises down my back to my knee.   I am now on the mend and can catch up!!
> 
> 
> Beautiful!!!  I love it!!!  And I also think your "chestal area" looks fabulous!!



Oh wow, you poor thing!  I hope you heal up quickly!!!

Thank you!

I love the dresses and bows! The daffodil dress is so cute!


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> Started on an AG doll dress tonight with my younger daughter while the older one was at scouts.  She made a few mistakes but I am trying to let her do most of it.  My natural tendency is to take over and do it for her but then she won't learn anything.  I did manage to get the fabric panels ready for two more bowling shirts for my nephews.  Now I just have to pin and cut them tomorrow.



How old is your dd?  We started our first last night too, but didn't get far at all since dd asked to start about 20 minutes before bedtime.  All she did was get the pattern (portrait peasant) printed and cut it out and then I cut out the bodice pieces as I'm afraid to let her use my rotary cutter.  I also have to piece some fabric together for the skirt b/c we're making a flannel nightgown to match one I made dd and we don't have a lot of leftover fabric.  I think my dd is going to need a lot of guidance, but she just turned 7 so I don't expect a lot from her. 



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I think I am caught up!  It has been a crazy few weeks.  I fell and ignored my ankle for 2 weeks.   DD8 got horribly sick, then I did, then my MIL did, then I went to the doctor for my ankle -- partially torn ligament -- and got a brace. That very night I slipped on the darn brace down our hardwood stairs and now have a sprained shoulder, sprained wrist and a horrible knot the size of 2 fists on my hip plus bruises down my back to my knee.   I am now on the mend and can catch up!!
> 
> Here is what I have been working on...
> 
> We have an annual daffodil festival and here is what I made for DD8 to wear on top of leggings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is her Easter Dress and hair bow



Love your dresses -- the daffodil dress is so bright and so spring!  And we have daffodils popping up all over now!  And I'm sorry to hear about your ankle but I'm even more sorry to hear about your second fall!  Ouch 
Please heal quickly!


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> How old is your dd?  We started our first last night too, but didn't get far at all since dd asked to start about 20 minutes before bedtime.  All she did was get the pattern (portrait peasant) printed and cut it out and then I cut out the bodice pieces as I'm afraid to let her use my rotary cutter.  I also have to piece some fabric together for the skirt b/c we're making a flannel nightgown to match one I made dd and we don't have a lot of leftover fabric.  I think my dd is going to need a lot of guidance, but she just turned 7 so I don't expect a lot from her.
> 
> 
> 
> Love your dresses -- the daffodil dress is so bright and so spring!  And we have daffodils popping up all over now!  And I'm sorry to hear about your ankle but I'm even more sorry to hear about your second fall!  Ouch
> Please heal quickly!





My DD is 10.  She took a basic sewing class last summer and really liked it but we haven't done much together at home.  We are doing the sew along tutorial that was posted her a couple of days ago.  It is for a mu mu style dress.  Very easy to put together.  I also didn't let DD use the rotary cutter.  I made her use scissors and it was fine, especially for a doll dress.  My girls have been asking for "sun dresses" for their AG dolls.


----------



## NiniMorris

dianemom2 said:


> My DD is 10.  She took a basic sewing class last summer and really liked it but we haven't done much together at home.  We are doing the sew along tutorial that was posted her a couple of days ago.  It is for a mu mu style dress.  Very easy to put together.  I also didn't let DD use the rotary cutter.  I made her use scissors and it was fine, especially for a doll dress.  My girls have been asking for "sun dresses" for their AG dolls.





VBAndrea said:


> How old is your dd?  We started our first last night too, but didn't get far at all since dd asked to start about 20 minutes before bedtime.  All she did was get the pattern (portrait peasant) printed and cut it out and then I cut out the bodice pieces as I'm afraid to let her use my rotary cutter.  I also have to piece some fabric together for the skirt b/c we're making a flannel nightgown to match one I made dd and we don't have a lot of leftover fabric.  I think my dd is going to need a lot of guidance, but she just turned 7 so I don't expect a lot from her.




My Daughter was only 7 when she first started sewing.  Her first project was a quilt for her new baby niece...and her second was an A line for her niece's first birthday.  She did really good on both projects.  Of course she had always taken my scraps and used pins to make temporary clothes for her dolls!  She is much better at designing her creations than actually constructing them.  

She designs most of the clothes I make for her, although she will be 11 soon and no longer thinks handmade is cool!



Nini


----------



## cogero

I love the daffodil shirt My daughter wants a shirt like that so I printed a tutorial yesterday.

I need to pack my sewing machine up as my mom wants to try it so I am bringing it to work.

Her sewing machine is giving her fits. It is older than my brother who just turned 46. She bought it when she got married. I told her since she actually knows how to sew she should go and get a really nice machine. Back in 1964 she spent 100 on her machine it was the best Kenmore made. 

We shall see had to actually take the foot pedal out of the box to bring with me last night.

I will post pictures later of the pjs I made. I am not happy with the Mickey head it is a little too far down on the shirt but it was my first time doing it on the 5 x 7 hoop.


----------



## dianemom2

dianemom2 said:


> My DD is 10.  She took a basic sewing class last summer and really liked it but we haven't done much together at home.  We are doing the sew along tutorial that was posted her a couple of days ago.  It is for a mu mu style dress.  Very easy to put together.  I also didn't let DD use the rotary cutter.  I made her use scissors and it was fine, especially for a doll dress.  My girls have been asking for "sun dresses" for their AG dolls.





NiniMorris said:


> My Daughter was only 7 when she first started sewing.  Her first project was a quilt for her new baby niece...and her second was an A line for her niece's first birthday.  She did really good on both projects.  Of course she had always taken my scraps and used pins to make temporary clothes for her dolls!  She is much better at designing her creations than actually constructing them.
> 
> She designs most of the clothes I make for her, although she will be 11 soon and no longer thinks handmade is cool!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini




My girls have did a couple of simple projects like pj pants and a draw string backpack at their sewing class.  They made a skirt with me at home.  The older DD is much less interested in sewing than the younger one.  With the AG outfit, I am trying to let her do as much on her own as possible.  I feel like she won't learn as much if I keep jumping in and doing part of it for her.  

My girls are 10 and 11 now and they won't wear anything that I make them.  I do most of my sewing for little nieces and nephews now.  It is sad for me since I didn't have much time to sew for my own girls when they were little.  I never really made them anything and now they don't want me to make stuff for them.


----------



## chellewashere

Good morning everyone. Just wanted to post a quick picture of a skirt I finished for Lorelei. I sure cant wait to be able to do pieces like y'all do.


----------



## rtruba

Finished my Jessie inspired stripwork in time for our trip to Toy Story on ice. Actually made a few of these for customers and have a few orders to finish still. Lots of interest on the Jessie's.


----------



## mommy2mrb

just caught up on all the new outfits being posted!

they are all so cute, can't even multi quote them all, you all are very hard to keep up with!

PD to those in need!

Congrats to Granna on her new grandbaby to be!

sorry if I missed anything, hope everyone has a Happy Friday !!!


----------



## Loodlow

rtruba said:


> Finished my Jessie inspired stripwork in time for our trip to Toy Story on ice. Actually made a few of these for customers and have a few orders to finish still. Lots of interest on the Jessie's.



Thats adorable! Do you sell on Etsy? If so you can include your user id in your sig I think, I would love to look at your other stuff!


----------



## cogero

chellewashere said:


> Good morning everyone. Just wanted to post a quick picture of a skirt I finished for Lorelei. I sure cant wait to be able to do pieces like y'all do.



This is adorable. WHat pattern did you use.



rtruba said:


> Finished my Jessie inspired stripwork in time for our trip to Toy Story on ice. Actually made a few of these for customers and have a few orders to finish still. Lots of interest on the Jessie's.



Fabulous. I love this.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Teresa, You look FABULOUS in that dress!  I really like that pattern.  And I am sick of this brown weather too.  My girls were protesting yesterday when they saw more snow falling from the sky.  I am totally ready for warm weather.

Teresa, Wendy, anyone......
Can someone please tell me how to use the disney font (or for that matter) any other font in the Stitch era software?  I still can't figure it out.  When I start typing with a font in the program, it is always an outline insteadd of filled in.  Thanks!


----------



## Granna4679

1308Miles said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Forgive me, there is TMTQ (I'm almost 30 pages behind!) but I LOVE the creations that have been posted...the dessert shirts, the Cinderella AG outfit, etc...TDF! Congrats to Granna - sewing baby clothes is SO much fun!
> 
> We've been back from WDW 2 weeks and I'm just now starting to come out of my post-trip funk.  I'm trying to convince DH that we need to go for MNSSHP but he's not buyin' what I'm sellin'.
> 
> Anyway - as promised, here are some pics of the custom outfits in action:
> Day 1: at the airport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor DS started complaining of severe ear pain about 1 hour after we arrived. We had to have an in-room MD come to visit us (I HIGHLY recommend this service!) only to find out he had a raging double ear infection...one dose of acetominophen and amoxicillin and he was good to go for dinner! Unfortunately, because of the MD visit, we missed our ADR at Crystal Palace...but we got SO lucky and were able to pick up a last minute cancellation at 1900 Park Fare!  The kids customs were definitely well received by both 'Rella and Prince Charming...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Attitude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 4: AK
> Zebra baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, before I left, I posted a question about hats/headwraps for my BFF who was starting chemo. Thank you for all the hugs, prayers, etc. I loved the suggestions that were posted and I bookmarked them. However, I really liked the idea of making a bucket hat so I turned to my go-to pattern website, YCMT! I modified the reversible patchwork bucket hat to fit an adult and here's what I came up with:



These are adorable.  I love the action shots.  That mickey tie shirt is so cute for boys.  Love it.  And really like ruffly socks too....



gallafamily said:


> So, I have made a couple of things I wanted to share.  I had to test out a couple of new patterns to get ready for our Disney Cruise next year!
> 
> I started with the Ruffle bag.  I made the medium size to test out the pattern and the size.  Love the size, but I will definetly be making the large for my cruise.  And of course in "disney" fashion.    The pattern was also very easy!



That purse is just so "springy".  Great job and looks very pretty for Easter.



teresajoy said:


> This is the new pattern that is coming out from Sis Boom and CarlaC. I can't even TELL you how much I love this!!! It looks difficult (to me anyway) but it goes together SO smoothly and quickly. Do NOT fear the zipper!
> 
> This is Lydia in the Marissa (not the best pictures of Lydia, she's making a really weird face, but a good shot of the dress):
> 
> [and just because I think Lyddie is a nut and she cracks me up every single day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, this is me in the adult version, the Jamie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it was freezing out.
> Is anyone looking for a house in Michigan? Our neighbors are selling.
> Come move to Michigan where even our evergreens turn brown in the winter! If you love tan, beige and brown, THIS is the place to be!
> 
> I think that should be the new state motto. I might mention it to our new governor.



I can't wait for this pattern.  You and Lydia are just beautiful in the dresses.  Those colors are perfect!  Is Lydia's Sis Boom fabric?



aimeeg said:


> Hey Ladies! It's been forever and a day since I posted. It's a rainy afternoon and I am procrastinating. What better to help me with my procrastination than the DIS.



OMG...this is just too cute!  I have made soooo many Vidas now and still haven't made a Minnie one.  I need to do that!!





dianemom2 said:


> I have had a bunch of projects that I have been working on.  I finally finished a bunch of them today.  Now I need to dive into a few more projects.  Here are a few pictures:



Everything looks great!  I really LOVE the Curious George too!



GlassSlippers said:


> I was just about to start a Vida myself. Would butt ruffles look right on one of these, do you suppose? I finally figured my ruffler out and I'm itching to use it!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



Yes, definitely.  I have made many, many Vidas with butt ruffles.  They are cute with or without.  



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I think I am caught up!  It has been a crazy few weeks.  I fell and ignored my ankle for 2 weeks.   DD8 got horribly sick, then I did, then my MIL did, then I went to the doctor for my ankle -- partially torn ligament -- and got a brace. That very night I slipped on the darn brace down our hardwood stairs and now have a sprained shoulder, sprained wrist and a horrible knot the size of 2 fists on my hip plus bruises down my back to my knee.   I am now on the mend and can catch up!!
> 
> 
> 
> I see where you don't need this anymore but if you do in the future I can send you names in PES formats with the disney font.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!!!  I love it!!!  And I also think your "chestal area" looks fabulous!!
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the dress!!!  Beautiful!!
> 
> Here is what I have been working on...
> 
> We have an annual daffodil festival and here is what I made for DD8 to wear on top of leggings.



Oh My!  You have had a rough time.  That just sounded painful when you were describing it.  I hope you heal quickly.  At least you have an excuse to sit and sew now, right?  The Daffodil dress is such pretty colors.  Love the applique too.



chellewashere said:


> Good morning everyone. Just wanted to post a quick picture of a skirt I finished for Lorelei. I sure cant wait to be able to do pieces like y'all do.



Very cute.  I like the colors.  I just have to say, I love the name Lorelei!  That is one of the names on the top of my daughters list if she has a girl!



rtruba said:


> Finished my Jessie inspired stripwork in time for our trip to Toy Story on ice. Actually made a few of these for customers and have a few orders to finish still. Lots of interest on the Jessie's.



This has got to be one of the cutest Jessie dresses I have seen.  The model is adorable too!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

teresajoy said:


> This is the new pattern that is coming out from Sis Boom and CarlaC. I can't even TELL you how much I love this!!! It looks difficult (to me anyway) but it goes together SO smoothly and quickly. Do NOT fear the zipper!
> 
> This is Lydia in the Marissa (not the best pictures of Lydia, she's making a really weird face, but a good shot of the dress):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just because I think Lyddie is a nut and she cracks me up every single day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, this is me in the adult version, the Jamie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it was freezing out.
> Is anyone looking for a house in Michigan? Our neighbors are selling.
> Come move to Michigan where even our evergreens turn brown in the winter! If you love tan, beige and brown, THIS is the place to be!
> 
> I think that should be the new state motto. I might mention it to our new governor.


That is a dress I am going to have to make.  It is so very cute.  I love the adult version.


----------



## Miz Diz

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Teresa, You look FABULOUS in that dress!  I really like that pattern.  And I am sick of this brown weather too.  My girls were protesting yesterday when they saw more snow falling from the sky.  I am totally ready for warm weather.
> 
> Teresa, Wendy, anyone......
> Can someone please tell me how to use the disney font (or for that matter) any other font in the Stitch era software?  I still can't figure it out.  When I start typing with a font in the program, it is always an outline insteadd of filled in.  Thanks!



Click on the lightning bolt - Generate stitches.  I used to be able to just hit enter and it would be filled, but yesterday it started doing the outlines only, but I finally figured out to generate stitches - lightning bolt.  I was getting worried because I was doing a custom shirt for a customer and she doesn't like any of my fonts on Monogram Wizard.  It took me a while to figure out how to get it to do the whole name and not just the outline.


----------



## Miz Diz

Teresa - that dress does look great!  I was thinking the same thing that Wendy posted - about the chest.  My first thought was, I've got to make me one of those!


Everyone's work looks so great.  Love the Jesse inspired outfit.


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> My DD is 10.  She took a basic sewing class last summer and really liked it but we haven't done much together at home.  We are doing the sew along tutorial that was posted her a couple of days ago.  It is for a mu mu style dress.  Very easy to put together.  I also didn't let DD use the rotary cutter.  I made her use scissors and it was fine, especially for a doll dress.  My girls have been asking for "sun dresses" for their AG dolls.


I'll have to give my dd a go with regular scissors and see how she does.  She did great cutting the pattern out.  I'm not sure my dd is tall enough to reach the foot pedal of the machine while sitting so she may end up sewing while sitting on my lap.  Duh -- I can just put the footpedal on a stool.

Would you posting the link to the tutorial you have (or PM me with it if possible)?  And you must post a photo when your dd is done!





NiniMorris said:


> My Daughter was only 7 when she first started sewing.  Her first project was a quilt for her new baby niece...and her second was an A line for her niece's first birthday.  She did really good on both projects.  Of course she had always taken my scraps and used pins to make temporary clothes for her dolls!  She is much better at designing her creations than actually constructing them.
> 
> She designs most of the clothes I make for her, although she will be 11 soon and no longer thinks handmade is cool!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini


I was going to have my dd do a rag quilt dog bed to start with, but suddenly she's interested in AGs so I think this will be more rewarding for her.  I'm sure she'll need lots of help, but it will be good experience for her.



cogero said:


> I love the daffodil shirt My daughter wants a shirt like that so I printed a tutorial yesterday.
> 
> I need to pack my sewing machine up as my mom wants to try it so I am bringing it to work.
> 
> Her sewing machine is giving her fits. It is older than my brother who just turned 46. She bought it when she got married. I told her since she actually knows how to sew she should go and get a really nice machine. Back in 1964 she spent 100 on her machine it was the best Kenmore made.
> 
> We shall see had to actually take the foot pedal out of the box to bring with me last night.
> 
> I will post pictures later of the pjs I made. I am not happy with the Mickey head it is a little too far down on the shirt but it was my first time doing it on the 5 x 7 hoop.


'64 is a great year 



chellewashere said:


> Good morning everyone. Just wanted to post a quick picture of a skirt I finished for Lorelei. I sure cant wait to be able to do pieces like y'all do.


LOVE it!!!   So very pretty and it looks like your dd loves it too -- love her name as well 



rtruba said:


> Finished my Jessie inspired stripwork in time for our trip to Toy Story on ice. Actually made a few of these for customers and have a few orders to finish still. Lots of interest on the Jessie's.


Adorable and I love the outfit paired with the boots.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

dianemom2 said:


> I have had a bunch of projects that I have been working on.  I finally finished a bunch of them today.  Now I need to dive into a few more projects.  Here are a few pictures:


Wow, you have been very very busy.  I just love everything and can't even pick out a favorite.  Great job.  DS love the Curios George shirt.


aimeeg said:


> Hey Ladies! It's been forever and a day since I posted. It's a rainy afternoon and I am procrastinating. What better to help me with my procrastination than the DIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few from last Christmas at Disney-


Glad to have you back and the Christmas dress is lovely.  How do make all those butt ruffles?  It is just mind boggling to see how much others sew.



aimeeg said:


> Thanks, TJ! It's funny you mentioned that dress because Hannah found a Christmas Belle costume by accident. It's a good think because I swore I would never make another!
> 
> Here are the girls before MVMCP.


Wow, that is totally Amazing!!!



teresajoy said:


> We have a new "Special Give" up!
> 
> This isn't our typical Big Give. Little 7 year old Caden has leukemia and is losing  his battle. He has been sent home to enjoy the time he has left. (they think 2-4 weeks).
> 
> What we would like to do is shower him with cards! He LOVES Sponge Bob! He also has a younger brother and sister, who I'm sure would love to receive cards as well.
> 
> These would of course, not be get well cards, but just happy, funny cards to put a smile on his face!
> 
> So, please head on over to the Big Give board and let's see how many cards we can get to this sweet little fighter!!
> 
> http://disbiggive.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=caden&action=display&thread=35
> ​


I am so happy that we are able to give to others and what a better way than the Gives.  I can't ever read the story yet as I started but could not finish.



chellewashere said:


> Good morning everyone. Just wanted to post a quick picture of a skirt I finished for Lorelei. I sure cant wait to be able to do pieces like y'all do.


That is a cute skirt. Did it take a long time to make?  Was it easy?  Glad I only have a boy at home.


rtruba said:


> Finished my Jessie inspired stripwork in time for our trip to Toy Story on ice. Actually made a few of these for customers and have a few orders to finish still. Lots of interest on the Jessie's.


What a fun outfit and just perfect for TS on ice.


----------



## babynala

Phew, I'm finally caught up and there is WAY TMTQ.  I had a nice little trip to New Olreans with my DH for Mardi Gras.  My folks came to stay with the kids and my house is alot cleaner then it was before I left.  I'm already thinking about where we can go next winter for a little break.  

There have been so many cute things posted lately.  I love all the spring / easter dresses. 

Andrea - the books that you made for Kade were absolutely fabulous.  I love the video of him "reading" the book.  

Wendy - the Hannah Montana skirt is so cute.  It was so sweet of you to make those straps for Kade.  It is nice that you are able to make something that will be so useful for him.  Is that a quilt that you made in the background of those pictures?

Anita - congrats on becoming a "Granna" again.  

1308Miles - your creations look even better in action.  

The little mickey shorts with the white circles are precious.  The hello kitty and curious george outfits are so cute.  I really like the little boy rompers and the Rosetta bag too.  So much great stuff posted, sorry I can't remember everything.

I need to post some stuff so be ready for lots of pictures.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

VBAndrea said:


> I'll have to give my dd a go with regular scissors and see how she does.  She did great cutting the pattern out.  I'm not sure my dd is tall enough to reach the foot pedal of the machine while sitting so she may end up sewing while sitting on my lap.  Duh -- I can just put the footpedal on a stool.



My grandmothers sewing cabinet had a knee pedal.  The cabinet was a huge piece of furniture, with drawers and such, they probably paid a small fortune for it, it was pretty enough to leave in the living room.  I could never g.et the hang of running it with mt knee, but this sounds like it's exactly what your DD needs.


----------



## thebeesknees

Quick question for you all: Has anyone ever drafted their own pattern for a knit foldover waist skirt? I looked at some today in the store, and they look super comfortable, but I didn't want to spend $40 on one! They appeared to be just A-line with the waistband attached, so I was thinking I could probably do that myself without a real pattern. From what I could see, it was a fitted foldover waist, and the the A-line was attached with no gathering to the waistband. Am I correct on this? How much flare should I allow at the bottom so it doesn't look ridiculous? Any advice would be appreciated. I've been Googling for directions but have not seen what I want online, and I've never drafted my own pattern before!


----------



## sheridee32

thebeesknees said:


> Quick question for you all: Has anyone ever drafted their own pattern for a knit foldover waist skirt? I looked at some today in the store, and they look super comfortable, but I didn't want to spend $40 on one! They appeared to be just A-line with the waistband attached, so I was thinking I could probably do that myself without a real pattern. From what I could see, it was a fitted foldover waist, and the the A-line was attached with no gathering to the waistband. Am I correct on this? How much flare should I allow at the bottom so it doesn't look ridiculous? Any advice would be appreciated. I've been Googling for directions but have not seen what I want online, and I've never drafted my own pattern before!



You Can Make it has some I have a couple from there and have made them for my grandaughter


----------



## dianemom2

thebeesknees said:


> Quick question for you all: Has anyone ever drafted their own pattern for a knit foldover waist skirt? I looked at some today in the store, and they look super comfortable, but I didn't want to spend $40 on one! They appeared to be just A-line with the waistband attached, so I was thinking I could probably do that myself without a real pattern. From what I could see, it was a fitted foldover waist, and the the A-line was attached with no gathering to the waistband. Am I correct on this? How much flare should I allow at the bottom so it doesn't look ridiculous? Any advice would be appreciated. I've been Googling for directions but have not seen what I want online, and I've never drafted my own pattern before!




I have seen a couple of tutorials on the internet showing how to make one.  You might try Googling it to see what you find.  DD saw one in the store and we thought about making one but never got around to it.  Definitely doesn't look too hard.


----------



## Forevryoung

thebeesknees said:


> Quick question for you all: Has anyone ever drafted their own pattern for a knit foldover waist skirt? I looked at some today in the store, and they look super comfortable, but I didn't want to spend $40 on one! They appeared to be just A-line with the waistband attached, so I was thinking I could probably do that myself without a real pattern. From what I could see, it was a fitted foldover waist, and the the A-line was attached with no gathering to the waistband. Am I correct on this? How much flare should I allow at the bottom so it doesn't look ridiculous? Any advice would be appreciated. I've been Googling for directions but have not seen what I want online, and I've never drafted my own pattern before!



If you find a good pattern/tutorial please let me know.

I have some knit and I want some skirts for Disney (July).

If you are just looking for something cheaper than the $40, someone on the budget board posted this skirt for $15- http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?searchCID=26519&vid=0&pid=809741&scid=809741012


----------



## dianemom2

Forevryoung said:


> If you find a good pattern/tutorial please let me know.
> 
> I have some knit and I want some skirts for Disney (July).
> 
> If you are just looking for something cheaper than the $40, someone on the budget board posted this skirt for $15- http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?searchCID=26519&vid=0&pid=809741&scid=809741012




Here is a tutorial.  I haven't tried it but it looks pretty clear.  It doesn't look too hard to make either.

http://donnachurchillritter.wordpress.com/2010/07/01/yoga-style-skirt-tutorial/


----------



## jeniamt

aimeeg said:


> Hey Ladies! It's been forever and a day since I posted. It's a rainy afternoon and I am procrastinating. What better to help me with my procrastination than the DIS.



Hey neighbor!  I've missed you and your beautiful creations around here!!  Love everything, just gorgeous.  Is the Belle skirt the Feliz skirt?  I really like it!


----------



## jeniamt

Thought I would share my little contribution to Kade's give:

Water bottles and holders.  






Thanks for looking!


----------



## billwendy

jeniamt said:


> Thought I would share my little contribution to Kade's give:
> 
> Water bottles and holders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



These are just AWESOME!! I think they are an excellent thing to include in the big gives as we need to keep these kiddo's hydrated!!!!! Mom and Dad LOVED  them!!


----------



## PurpleEars

livndisney said:


> What I learned with the tunics is to use the nicer cottons. When I use calicos (thicker fabrics) and stay away from the symphony type (thinner sheer) fabrics the seams look nicer. I also press the seams and that seems to help too. I also try and pin where I want the curve to start. Maybe that would help?



What you said totally made sense - I just never made the connection between my problems and lighter fabric! I actually add notches to where the curve starts and ends to help with the alignment. Thanks for solving my mystery...I was starting to think it had something to do with how the planets were lined up or something 



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I think I am caught up!  It has been a crazy few weeks.  I fell and ignored my ankle for 2 weeks.   DD8 got horribly sick, then I did, then my MIL did, then I went to the doctor for my ankle -- partially torn ligament -- and got a brace. That very night I slipped on the darn brace down our hardwood stairs and now have a sprained shoulder, sprained wrist and a horrible knot the size of 2 fists on my hip plus bruises down my back to my knee.   I am now on the mend and can catch up!!
> 
> Here is what I have been working on...
> 
> We have an annual daffodil festival and here is what I made for DD8 to wear on top of leggings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is her Easter Dress and hair bow



Ouch! I am sorry to hear about your injuries. I hope you will recover quickly. The dresses and the bow are beautiful.



chellewashere said:


> Good morning everyone. Just wanted to post a quick picture of a skirt I finished for Lorelei. I sure cant wait to be able to do pieces like y'all do.



Good job on the skirt!



rtruba said:


> Finished my Jessie inspired stripwork in time for our trip to Toy Story on ice. Actually made a few of these for customers and have a few orders to finish still. Lots of interest on the Jessie's.



Oh this is so cute - both the dress AND the model!



jeniamt said:


> Thought I would share my little contribution to Kade's give:
> 
> Water bottles and holders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



I think it is a great idea! By the way, it is not a "little" contribution! Don't sell yourself short!


----------



## chellewashere

cogero said:


> This is adorable. WHat pattern did you use.



 Thank you so much http://www.polkadotchair.com/2009/03/skirt-tutorial.html 




Granna4679 said:


> Very cute.  I like the colors.  I just have to say, I love the name Lorelei!  That is one of the names on the top of my daughters list if she has a girl!


Thank you. We went thru many names but this one stuck because it means Goddess of men's self destruction. Figured that made it a strong name for a girl  Just wish people could pronounce it and stop saying ohh after Gilmore girls--Urgh never watched the show



VBAndrea said:


> LOVE it!!!   So very pretty and it looks like your dd loves it too -- love her name as well


Thank you


MinnieVanMom said:


> That is a cute skirt. Did it take a long time to make?  Was it easy?  Glad I only have a boy at home.


For me it took forever, cause I had no clue what I was doing  The tutorial didnt lay out how to do the top piece well enough for me so I was up till 2AM ripping out seams and resewing over and over and over again but if you know what you are doing it seems to go together super quick. Did learn how to actually cut out right using this one since I didnt have a pattern and had to measure and sew. Now I know if you cut the length in 1/2 you have to do the same for width..oops

Does anyone know where I can get the Vida pattern? I have searched and searched and cant seem to locate it anywhere. I did buy the book Sweing clothes kids love and it has many in there but not that one  I think they are so great.

Also the ruffler is that just an attachment for the machine like the embroidery needle holder thingy is (yeah I know technical terms)

I cant say enough how much I love going thru these pages and seeing all these beautiful outfits. The belle design (with the rose) my DD fell in love with and wants me to make...yeah in a few more months there darling. The support you folks give is just amazing.


----------



## aimeeg

I finished a few more things today.


----------



## tinkerszs

Aimeeg ~ please tell me how you made the snow white dress? Where did you find the pattern? I love it. I can't sew but my mother in law does.


----------



## billwendy

Sorry if this was already posted, but as I was looking for Carla's Belle Dress mods, I found a tshirt pattern from her! Anyone tried it yet?

http://www.scientificseamstress.com/DollTshirts.pdf

Happy Weekend Everyone!! What'cha doing?

Im working on finishing up 2 shirts for a big give, and then am contemplating outfits for a local school version of beauty and the beast that we are going to with the kids....Elizabeth is almost 9, and at a tough age - right now she just wants to wear her 1 pair of Jeggins and a tshirt - lol...but if I make something for Hannah and Tim, I dont want to hurt her feelings!!!! Ugh!!


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

chellewashere said:


> Thank you so much http://www.polkadotchair.com/2009/03/skirt-tutorial.html
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. We went thru many names but this one stuck because it means Goddess of men's self destruction. Figured that made it a strong name for a girl  Just wish people could pronounce it and stop saying ohh after Gilmore girls--Urgh never watched the show
> 
> My DD is Loralie  I spelled it that way because my name is Lori, my mom is Lora and my grandmother's name was Loretta. But I get the same thing - "Oh like in Gilmore Girls!"... noooo , not like in Gilmore Girls! What's worse is my oldest DS is Jackson (apparently there is a Jackson in that show too) and so people think I am a some kind of Gilmore Girls fanatic! Anyways.... It's a great name!


----------



## jeniamt

billwendy said:


> These are just AWESOME!! I think they are an excellent thing to include in the big gives as we need to keep these kiddo's hydrated!!!!! Mom and Dad LOVED  them!!





PurpleEars said:


> I think it is a great idea! By the way, it is not a "little" contribution! Don't sell yourself short!



Thanks for the compliments.  I do think it is a great idea to add to the regular line-up.  My DD4 loved being able to carry her own water in the parks.  She slung it across her chest and wore it all day.  And when she would see a water fountain, she would say "better fill up."  She likes any little bit of independence she can.

I guess I meant "little" compared to the other Gives the family received that day.  Holy cow, I am so impressed by folks that send appliqued t-shirts to the whole family!  Amazing!!!


----------



## garryhman

I will open the door by saying that women are wonderful!

Hi, my name is Garry. I noticed this board while trying to get some sewing ideas. Some amazing stuff on here that you ladies (I didn't see any men) have made. I'm not great, maybe not even good, but I enjoy sewing. I made these little bags for my daughter and a friends son for our next trip to WDW. 







With all the sewing knowledge evident from the pieces displayed here, I was wondering what anyone might suggestions on fairly easy projects that a fat fingered guy could try to make? Mostly for my DD.


----------



## GlassSlippers

Hi everybody!

My resort reservations are made (June 19-24, All Star Music, asking for Broadway), we've decided to drive on account of horrendous airfare, plotted the course on Mapquest and even found and booked a place to stay overnight each way.

It's time to get crackin' on those customs DD wants for us! I understand how a stripwork skirt goes together, but I'm unsure how wide I should make the strips. DD is 18, but is really about the size of a slender 12 year old with curves. I'm a slightly podgy 5'4" 50 year old. If you were me, how wide would you make each strip? Are the strips straight up and down and then gathered at the upper edge or are they wider at the bottom than at the top? I'm using different prints in classic Mickey colors. We don't want a ruffled hem. Do you think binding the hem with black bias tape would be cute?

I think I've found a pattern we both like for our bowling-style shirts and our Hobby Lobby has some of the Thomas Kincade Disney fabrics: Bambi for DD and Snow White for me. She also wants loose 80's style shorts with a drawstring waist to go with the shirt. (Mama doesn't do shorts, so I'll have a light weight denim skirt.) Do you suppose the Easy Fit pattern would work for that? I know it sounds a little off-beat, but that's her. Because of her personality, things that would look like a walking argument on anybody else are really cute on her. I'll have her help me post pictures when I finish this stuff so y'all can see Little Miss Individuality for yourselves.  

Thanks in advance!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## GlassSlippers

garryhman said:


> I will open the door by saying that women are wonderful!
> 
> Hi, my name is Garry. I noticed this board while trying to get some sewing ideas. Some amazing stuff on here that you ladies (I didn't see any men) have made. I'm not great, maybe not even good, but I enjoy sewing. I made these little bags for my daughter and a friends son for our next trip to WDW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the sewing knowledge evident from the pieces displayed here, I was wondering what anyone might suggestions on fairly easy projects that a fat fingered guy could try to make? Mostly for my DD.



Wow! You did a great job! We do have one other dad on the list. His name is Tom, but I've never "met" him myself. He does really nice work, though!

Make yourself at home. I think you'll like it here!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## VBAndrea

jeniamt said:


> Thought I would share my little contribution to Kade's give:
> 
> Water bottles and holders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


I saw those on the BG and they are fantastic!  I bookmarked the tut -- but they look a bit complicated.  I agree with Wendy that they are fabulous BG items, especially with the warmer months approaching.  we all know how hot and humid it is at Dis in the summer.  Awesome job ~ very impressive 



aimeeg said:


> I finished a few more things today.


I especially love the Barbie!  I think it's the pink and black color combination that wows me.  Superb job!



billwendy said:


> Sorry if this was already posted, but as I was looking for Carla's Belle Dress mods, I found a tshirt pattern from her! Anyone tried it yet?
> 
> http://www.scientificseamstress.com/DollTshirts.pdf
> 
> Happy Weekend Everyone!! What'cha doing?
> 
> Im working on finishing up 2 shirts for a big give, and then am contemplating outfits for a local school version of beauty and the beast that we are going to with the kids....Elizabeth is almost 9, and at a tough age - right now she just wants to wear her 1 pair of Jeggins and a tshirt - lol...but if I make something for Hannah and Tim, I dont want to hurt her feelings!!!! Ugh!!


I haven't even seen that t-shirt pattern from Carla, but thanks to you I now have it printed out!  I don't know when I try it, but I will as I think it will be so easy to make skirts and Easy Fits for dd's AG.  I'm getting all these patterns now so I hope dd's new found fascination with her AG doll persists.

I am spending the weekend finishing up a BG (just jewelry -- sewing's all done!).  I went to both Joann's yesterday and stocked up.  They are having a great sale.  I got some cute kitty fabrics to make a stripwork for dd and some cute animal print which I'll likely do Easy Fit capris and a SS top for the zoo.  I also got a weird clearance print -- it's a cross between ethnic and tropical -- can't quite figure it out -- that I will make a SS with for her and her AG ~ probably just a top for dd and a dress for the doll.  The rest of the items I bought were stock fabrics for Bg's like more Minnie Dot -- it was on sale for cheaper than Walmart prices!  I think I paid $4.19 a yard and most Walmart fabrics are getting to be closer to $5 a yard.  Oh, and ds got some flannel for Easy Fit pjs -- about all I can make him now.  Think I'll be a bit busy over the next few weeks???

Sorry Elizabeth is 9.  I was just telling the cutter who was doing my kitty print that I can still get away with cute things for my dd who is 7, so I'm taking advantage of it while I can.  Maybe Elizabeth would just like another pair of jeggings 



garryhman said:


> I will open the door by saying that women are wonderful!
> 
> Hi, my name is Garry. I noticed this board while trying to get some sewing ideas. Some amazing stuff on here that you ladies (I didn't see any men) have made. I'm not great, maybe not even good, but I enjoy sewing. I made these little bags for my daughter and a friends son for our next trip to WDW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the sewing knowledge evident from the pieces displayed here, I was wondering what anyone might suggestions on fairly easy projects that a fat fingered guy could try to make? Mostly for my DD.


Your bags look great!  Welcome!!!  As far as I know, you are male #2 here.  Tom does beautiful work but hardly ever posts anymore 

Easy projects???  Start with some of the patterns on YouCanMakeThis.com  Carla's Easy Fit pants are great and a good dress pattern to start with is the Portrait Peasant.



GlassSlippers said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> My resort reservations are made (June 19-24, All Star Music, asking for Broadway), we've decided to drive on account of horrendous airfare, plotted the course on Mapquest and even found and booked a place to stay overnight each way.
> 
> It's time to get crackin' on those customs DD wants for us! I understand how a stripwork skirt goes together, but I'm unsure how wide I should make the strips. DD is 18, but is really about the size of a slender 12 year old with curves. I'm a slightly podgy 5'4" 50 year old. If you were me, how wide would you make each strip? Are the strips straight up and down and then gathered at the upper edge or are they wider at the bottom than at the top? I'm using different prints in classic Mickey colors. We don't want a ruffled hem. Do you think binding the hem with black bias tape would be cute?
> 
> I think I've found a pattern we both like for our bowling-style shirts and our Hobby Lobby has some of the Thomas Kincade Disney fabrics: Bambi for DD and Snow White for me. She also wants loose 80's style shorts with a drawstring waist to go with the shirt. (Mama doesn't do shorts, so I'll have a light weight denim skirt.) Do you suppose the Easy Fit pattern would work for that? I know it sounds a little off-beat, but that's her. Because of her personality, things that would look like a walking argument on anybody else are really cute on her. I'll have her help me post pictures when I finish this stuff so y'all can see Little Miss Individuality for yourselves.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk


I can't help you with the fitting for the stripwork, but if you want more fullness make the strips narrower at the top and wider at the bottom.  That will mean less to gether, but more twirl factor.  If you don't want it as full and twirly then I would go with rectangular strips.  I've made my jumpers only with strips narrower at the top and it works well.  I've made some stripwork skirts with rectangles and it makes it too bulky (IMO) at the waistline when gathering so much.

I think black bias tape along the hem would look great.

And I think the Easy Fits would be perfect for what you are looking for for dd's shorts.  I made myself Easy Fit capri jammies and I did a drawstring and elastic and really like them.


----------



## cogero

jeniamt said:


> Thanks for the compliments.  I do think it is a great idea to add to the regular line-up.  My DD4 loved being able to carry her own water in the parks.  She slung it across her chest and wore it all day.  And when she would see a water fountain, she would say "better fill up."  She likes any little bit of independence she can.
> 
> I guess I meant "little" compared to the other Gives the family received that day.  Holy cow, I am so impressed by folks that send appliqued t-shirts to the whole family!  Amazing!!!



I love the water bottles. Projects like that still scare me.



garryhman said:


> I will open the door by saying that women are wonderful!
> 
> Hi, my name is Garry. I noticed this board while trying to get some sewing ideas. Some amazing stuff on here that you ladies (I didn't see any men) have made. I'm not great, maybe not even good, but I enjoy sewing. I made these little bags for my daughter and a friends son for our next trip to WDW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the sewing knowledge evident from the pieces displayed here, I was wondering what anyone might suggestions on fairly easy projects that a fat fingered guy could try to make? Mostly for my DD.



Gary welcome. I really like those bags.

Any patterns from You Can Make This are great. I am a big fan of CarlaC's Easy fit pants. I have made 2 pairs so far one for DD and one for Ds and they are great.

I also search for free tutorials now and am in the process of mashing up a few patterns because I like how things are done in one pattern better than the next but for a new sewer Carla explains things the best.

We are off to a dance competition today. I hope to finish up the last give on my desk today but we shall see. I am thinking of bringing my iPad today since the competition is in a hotel.


----------



## NiniMorris

Well, I have money, a list of what I want, a traveling/shopping partner (that would be my DS9...I had to bribe him with a trip to both the Disney store and Bass Pro Shop to get him to go!), my scissors to be sharpened, and a full tank of gas(probably the most expensive piece of the whole short trip!) and are just about ready to head off to the Atlanta Quilt and Sewing Expo.

I am a bit more than a little bummed that Marathon Thread isn't listed to be there this time... I really wanted to get some new thread!  But I can see lots of pretties coming home with me today.  (and we will be going by Joann's on the way home)

I am expecting a good day...even if all my other shopping companions chickened out!



Nini


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

NiniMorris said:


> Well, I have money, a list of what I want, a traveling/shopping partner (that would be my DS9...I had to bribe him with a trip to both the Disney store and Bass Pro Shop to get him to go!), my scissors to be sharpened, and a full tank of gas(probably the most expensive piece of the whole short trip!) and are just about ready to head off to the Atlanta Quilt and Sewing Expo.
> 
> I am a bit more than a little bummed that Marathon Thread isn't listed to be there this time... I really wanted to get some new thread!  But I can see lots of pretties coming home with me today.  (and we will be going by Joann's on the way home)
> 
> I am expecting a good day...even if all my other shopping companions chickened out!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



I wouldnt have chickened out on you, your day sounds like fun!  It will only take me 7ish hours to get to you, but I guess thats too long to wait for me.  Enjoy your day.


----------



## DMGeurts

*Ok ladies (Tom and Garry too)....

This is my dillema...

The AG clothes are getting the best of me.*

I was thinking that my first purchase should be a serger.  I hate the fact that my AG clothes are so expensive, but I have zigzagged seams.  It really bothers me a lot...  I feel that if people are going to buy from me, and they are paying quality prices, they should have serged seams.  But over all, considering that my seams are zigzagged - I don't think they look awful.  I use french seams wherever I can - so that helps...  but sometimes it's difficult and impossible to do french seams on little doll clothes.

So, my latest outfit (Sleeping Beauty) - I spent a whopping *6 hours*  on hand embroidering this adorable (hand drawn, mind you) set of fairies.





They turned out fantastic - and I feel that they totally completed an, otherwise, boring outfit.  However, 6 hours is not cost effective in the least.  People do not want to pay $40+ for a doll outfit - and they could care less that I sat there for 6 hours trying to make this outfit unique and special.  I will admit that I wasn't sure about this design - I knew it would take a long time - but I couldn't just stop at one fairy, if I did one, I had to do all 3.

Anyways, now I am seriously considering ordering the Brother PE770 - only because everyone here loves it.  I am not sure that I need the bigger hoop - but I guess I'd rather get it now, in case I ever do want it.  The majority of designs I do will be rather small.

Most of the reason my costs to make these outfits are so high, is because of my time spent embroidering.

*So, my first question - If you were paying good money for a doll outfit - are serged seams important to you?  Or are you equally as happy with a zigzagged/french seams - as long as the seam is finished?*

*Then my next question... If I decide to buy the Brother - what kind of thread do you use for it and where do you get it from?  To start off, I think I'd want a bundle pack of some sort, they sell one with it on Amazon - is that the way to go?*

I can't afford to get both machines right away.  I can only afford one or the other.  Eventually, I plan to get both.  *I truly value your opinions.*

Oh, and here's the rest of the Sleeping Beauty outfit - don't you agree that the embroidery totally finishes off the outfit?  






D~


----------



## ellenbenny

billwendy said:


> Sorry if this was already posted, but as I was looking for Carla's Belle Dress mods, I found a tshirt pattern from her! Anyone tried it yet?
> 
> http://www.scientificseamstress.com/DollTshirts.pdf
> 
> Happy Weekend Everyone!! What'cha doing?
> 
> Im working on finishing up 2 shirts for a big give, and then am contemplating outfits for a local school version of beauty and the beast that we are going to with the kids....Elizabeth is almost 9, and at a tough age - right now she just wants to wear her 1 pair of Jeggins and a tshirt - lol...but if I make something for Hannah and Tim, I dont want to hurt her feelings!!!! Ugh!!



Wendy, what about some sort of coordinating bag?  Would she carry a purse or bag?


----------



## DMGeurts

dianemom2 said:


> I have had a bunch of projects that I have been working on.  I finally finished a bunch of them today.  Now I need to dive into a few more projects.  Here are a few pictures:



I love all of these - you did a fabulous job!  



teresajoy said:


> This is the new pattern that is coming out from Sis Boom and CarlaC. I can't even TELL you how much I love this!!! It looks difficult (to me anyway) but it goes together SO smoothly and quickly. Do NOT fear the zipper!
> 
> This is Lydia in the Marissa (not the best pictures of Lydia, she's making a really weird face, but a good shot of the dress):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, this is me in the adult version, the Jamie:



These are awesome!  




aimeeg said:


> Hey Ladies! It's been forever and a day since I posted. It's a rainy afternoon and I am procrastinating. What better to help me with my procrastination than the DIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few from last Christmas at Disney-



WOW!!!  I love the colors and the fabrics you used!



aimeeg said:


> Thanks, TJ! It's funny you mentioned that dress because Hannah found a Christmas Belle costume by accident. It's a good think because I swore I would never make another!
> 
> Here are the girls before MVMCP.



Really, really amazing!  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> And here is her Easter Dress and hair bow



I love these - so bright and springy!  



chellewashere said:


> Good morning everyone. Just wanted to post a quick picture of a skirt I finished for Lorelei. I sure cant wait to be able to do pieces like y'all do.



This is so cute!  It looks like she loves it too!  



rtruba said:


> Finished my Jessie inspired stripwork in time for our trip to Toy Story on ice. Actually made a few of these for customers and have a few orders to finish still. Lots of interest on the Jessie's.



Adorable - I love the TS theme - it's one of my favs!  



jeniamt said:


> Thought I would share my little contribution to Kade's give:
> 
> Water bottles and holders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Brilliant!  They turned out awesome!  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

Phew...  I made it - now I am caught up!  



aimeeg said:


> I finished a few more things today.



I love these - I especially love Dopey - he's so cute!



garryhman said:


> I will open the door by saying that women are wonderful!
> 
> Hi, my name is Garry. I noticed this board while trying to get some sewing ideas. Some amazing stuff on here that you ladies (I didn't see any men) have made. I'm not great, maybe not even good, but I enjoy sewing. I made these little bags for my daughter and a friends son for our next trip to WDW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the sewing knowledge evident from the pieces displayed here, I was wondering what anyone might suggestions on fairly easy projects that a fat fingered guy could try to make? Mostly for my DD.



First - Welcome Garry!!!!  There is one other male person who posts occasionaly (Tom, I'll admit, I thought was a fictional character - until he magically appeared one day with something stunning).  Anyways - I'll second everyone's opinions on the Carla C patterns... I helped DD make a pair of Easy fits last weekend (which I have yet to post pics of) and they were super easy for her to make.    You can find them here:  Carla C. Patterns 
So, Welcome - you will learn a lot and these ladies are fabulous at answering questions!  

D~


----------



## NiniMorris

DMGeurts said:


> *Ok ladies (Tom and Garry too)....
> 
> This is my dillema...
> 
> The AG clothes are getting the best of me.*
> 
> I was thinking that my first purchase should be a serger.  I hate the fact that my AG clothes are so expensive, but I have zigzagged seams.  It really bothers me a lot...  I feel that if people are going to buy from me, and they are paying quality prices, they should have serged seams.  But over all, considering that my seams are zigzagged - I don't think they look awful.  I use french seams wherever I can - so that helps...  but sometimes it's difficult and impossible to do french seams on little doll clothes.
> 
> So, my latest outfit (Sleeping Beauty) - I spent a whopping *6 hours*  on hand embroidering this adorable (hand drawn, mind you) set of fairies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They turned out fantastic - and I feel that they totally completed an, otherwise, boring outfit.  However, 6 hours is not cost effective in the least.  People do not want to pay $40+ for a doll outfit - and they could care less that I sat there for 6 hours trying to make this outfit unique and special.  I will admit that I wasn't sure about this design - I knew it would take a long time - but I couldn't just stop at one fairy, if I did one, I had to do all 3.
> 
> Anyways, now I am seriously considering ordering the Brother PE770 - only because everyone here loves it.  I am not sure that I need the bigger hoop - but I guess I'd rather get it now, in case I ever do want it.  The majority of designs I do will be rather small.
> 
> Most of the reason my costs to make these outfits are so high, is because of my time spent embroidering.
> 
> *So, my first question - If you were paying good money for a doll outfit - are serged seams important to you?  Or are you equally as happy with a zigzagged/french seams - as long as the seam is finished?*
> 
> *Then my next question... If I decide to buy the Brother - what kind of thread do you use for it and where do you get it from?  To start off, I think I'd want a bundle pack of some sort, they sell one with it on Amazon - is that the way to go?*
> 
> I can't afford to get both machines right away.  I can only afford one or the other.  Eventually, I plan to get both.  *I truly value your opinions.*
> 
> Oh, and here's the rest of the Sleeping Beauty outfit - don't you agree that the embroidery totally finishes off the outfit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



First of all...stop selling yourself short!  They are worth way more than 40 right now... and second...are you only going to be finishing seams with a  serger?  If you aren't going to use the bells and whistles, maybe you don't need an expensive serger.  And if you are only going to do doll clothes, you NEED a smaller hoop.  I was able to get a pack of hoops on Ebay relatively cheap.  I love that small one!

However.....I bought a cheap serger without some of the bells and whistles and now wish I had gotten the more expensive one.  I still only use it for seaming, but sometimes when I am doing something else, I really wish I had the ability to do it on the serger.  

I personally like the look of the hand embroidery...and finding items small enough for the embroidery machine...might ...be a bit difficult.  But, having said that I LOVE my 770 and wouldn't trade it in for anything...well maybe a few things but we won't go there now!  LOL  

And, while you say you would only use it for the doll clothes...I'm sorry.  But it is so addicting, that within a few weeks you will be seeing things you can make for gifts, for yourself...well you get the idea.


How is that for a whole lot of rambling and NO HELP!!!


Nini


----------



## DMGeurts

NiniMorris said:


> First of all...stop selling yourself short!  They are worth way more than 40 right now... and second...are you only going to be finishing seams with a  serger?  If you aren't going to use the bells and whistles, maybe you don't need an expensive serger.  And if you are only going to do doll clothes, you NEED a smaller hoop.  I was able to get a pack of hoops on Ebay relatively cheap.  I love that small one!



Well, I would finish seams with a serger, mainly.  However - a lot of my outfits come with leggings (leggings are impossible to sew on my regular machine... I have to attach water soluable stabilizer to each and every seam, so my machine doesn't eat it).  So, I would also use the serger to do cover stitches (which brings me into the expensive category)



NiniMorris said:


> However.....I bought a cheap serger without some of the bells and whistles and now wish I had gotten the more expensive one.  I still only use it for seaming, but sometimes when I am doing something else, I really wish I had the ability to do it on the serger.



Which serger do you have?  Does it do a cover stitch?



NiniMorris said:


> I personally like the look of the hand embroidery...and finding items small enough for the embroidery machine...might ...be a bit difficult.  But, having said that I LOVE my 770 and wouldn't trade it in for anything...well maybe a few things but we won't go there now!  LOL



I like the hand embroidery too - I feel that it gives my creations a whimsical and OOAK feeling.  I enjoy doing it, but it is just so time consuming... just this last week alone, I spent no less than 10 hours hand embroidering 3 outfits... that is a lot of time that I could have been doing other things.  

So, if I got the 770, I wouldn't be able to do smaller designs?  Is there a different Brother embroidery machine that does smaller designs with a USB connection?



NiniMorris said:


> And, while you say you would only use it for the doll clothes...I'm sorry.  But it is so addicting, that within a few weeks you will be seeing things you can make for gifts, for yourself...well you get the idea.
> 
> 
> How is that for a whole lot of rambling and NO HELP!!!
> 
> 
> Nini



I know I would use it to make other things - but the main thing would be doll clothes, so I would like the ability to be able to do larger items if I wanted, but it would be necessary to do small things too.

Thanks for your insight Nini!  

D~


----------



## mommy2mrb

Hi D ---

since we are the proud owners of two of your creations, I love how you finished them, they are very professional looking to me....

my friend was over the other night and she LOVED the outfits too!

the time you take to add all the little details are not missed, people will appreciate all  your hard work and time you put into these beautiful little outfits!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

I would get the serger first; not just to finish seams but for rolled hems incl knit lettuce edging.  My machine has sever c overstitch options which I pretty much never use because I love the lettuce edge so much.  Then when you can I would invest in an embroidery machine.  The issue you will probably run into with your amazing doll creations is finding designs small enough to use.  Heathersue has some super small Mickey heads, but it's tough to get smaller than 4x4 disneyesque designs.  Eventually you will definitely want both.  Btw, serging the seams is way faster than zigzagging them


----------



## PurpleEars

aimeeg said:


> I finished a few more things today.



Both these outfits are beautiful! Good job!



jeniamt said:


> Thanks for the compliments.  I do think it is a great idea to add to the regular line-up.  My DD4 loved being able to carry her own water in the parks.  She slung it across her chest and wore it all day.  And when she would see a water fountain, she would say "better fill up."  She likes any little bit of independence she can.
> 
> I guess I meant "little" compared to the other Gives the family received that day.  Holy cow, I am so impressed by folks that send appliqued t-shirts to the whole family!  Amazing!!!



It's cute that your DD makes sure she gets enough water during the day. Every single item counts in a Give.



garryhman said:


> I will open the door by saying that women are wonderful!
> 
> Hi, my name is Garry. I noticed this board while trying to get some sewing ideas. Some amazing stuff on here that you ladies (I didn't see any men) have made. I'm not great, maybe not even good, but I enjoy sewing. I made these little bags for my daughter and a friends son for our next trip to WDW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the sewing knowledge evident from the pieces displayed here, I was wondering what anyone might suggestions on fairly easy projects that a fat fingered guy could try to make? Mostly for my DD.



I just want to say welcome! You did a good job on those backpacks. Is your DD into dresses? The Portrait Peasant from YMCT is quite easy, and I have heard lots of good things about the Simply Sweet. One of the girls posted her Portrait Peasant Minnie dresses recently and they are very very cute.



GlassSlippers said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> My resort reservations are made (June 19-24, All Star Music, asking for Broadway), we've decided to drive on account of horrendous airfare, plotted the course on Mapquest and even found and booked a place to stay overnight each way.
> 
> It's time to get crackin' on those customs DD wants for us! I understand how a stripwork skirt goes together, but I'm unsure how wide I should make the strips. DD is 18, but is really about the size of a slender 12 year old with curves. I'm a slightly podgy 5'4" 50 year old. If you were me, how wide would you make each strip? Are the strips straight up and down and then gathered at the upper edge or are they wider at the bottom than at the top? I'm using different prints in classic Mickey colors. We don't want a ruffled hem. Do you think binding the hem with black bias tape would be cute?
> 
> I think I've found a pattern we both like for our bowling-style shirts and our Hobby Lobby has some of the Thomas Kincade Disney fabrics: Bambi for DD and Snow White for me. She also wants loose 80's style shorts with a drawstring waist to go with the shirt. (Mama doesn't do shorts, so I'll have a light weight denim skirt.) Do you suppose the Easy Fit pattern would work for that? I know it sounds a little off-beat, but that's her. Because of her personality, things that would look like a walking argument on anybody else are really cute on her. I'll have her help me post pictures when I finish this stuff so y'all can see Little Miss Individuality for yourselves.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



Oh this is so exciting! How many stips do you want to use? I would do trapezoid "strips" to reduce the gathers at the waist. Maybe it's just me, but I found gathers at the waist in women's clothing only makes my tummy look bigger! So less gathers is better for me. The next question is how wide do you want your hem to be? I would work backwards from the hem to decide the width at the bottom. A bias tape to finish the hem will look great.

I think Easy Fits for your DD should be fine.

Good luck with your projects!



DMGeurts said:


> *Ok ladies (Tom and Garry too)....
> 
> This is my dillema...
> 
> The AG clothes are getting the best of me.*
> 
> I was thinking that my first purchase should be a serger.  I hate the fact that my AG clothes are so expensive, but I have zigzagged seams.  It really bothers me a lot...  I feel that if people are going to buy from me, and they are paying quality prices, they should have serged seams.  But over all, considering that my seams are zigzagged - I don't think they look awful.  I use french seams wherever I can - so that helps...  but sometimes it's difficult and impossible to do french seams on little doll clothes.
> 
> So, my latest outfit (Sleeping Beauty) - I spent a whopping *6 hours*  on hand embroidering this adorable (hand drawn, mind you) set of fairies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They turned out fantastic - and I feel that they totally completed an, otherwise, boring outfit.  However, 6 hours is not cost effective in the least.  People do not want to pay $40+ for a doll outfit - and they could care less that I sat there for 6 hours trying to make this outfit unique and special.  I will admit that I wasn't sure about this design - I knew it would take a long time - but I couldn't just stop at one fairy, if I did one, I had to do all 3.
> 
> Anyways, now I am seriously considering ordering the Brother PE770 - only because everyone here loves it.  I am not sure that I need the bigger hoop - but I guess I'd rather get it now, in case I ever do want it.  The majority of designs I do will be rather small.
> 
> Most of the reason my costs to make these outfits are so high, is because of my time spent embroidering.
> 
> *So, my first question - If you were paying good money for a doll outfit - are serged seams important to you?  Or are you equally as happy with a zigzagged/french seams - as long as the seam is finished?*
> 
> *Then my next question... If I decide to buy the Brother - what kind of thread do you use for it and where do you get it from?  To start off, I think I'd want a bundle pack of some sort, they sell one with it on Amazon - is that the way to go?*
> 
> I can't afford to get both machines right away.  I can only afford one or the other.  Eventually, I plan to get both.  *I truly value your opinions.*
> 
> Oh, and here's the rest of the Sleeping Beauty outfit - don't you agree that the embroidery totally finishes off the outfit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



I figured as long as the seams are secure it doesn't matter how they are finished. A serger would make that part of the job faster though! 

I am not sure if an embroidery machine can help you with the scale of work you do since I don't think there are a lot of digitizers that make something that small. Unless, of course, you do it yourself!

I think Aurora looks great. The embroidery really adds to the outfit.


----------



## thebeesknees

sheridee32 said:


> You Can Make it has some I have a couple from there and have made them for my grandaughter





dianemom2 said:


> I have seen a couple of tutorials on the internet showing how to make one.  You might try Googling it to see what you find.  DD saw one in the store and we thought about making one but never got around to it.  Definitely doesn't look too hard.





dianemom2 said:


> Here is a tutorial.  I haven't tried it but it looks pretty clear.  It doesn't look too hard to make either.
> 
> http://donnachurchillritter.wordpress.com/2010/07/01/yoga-style-skirt-tutorial/



Thank you all! I think between the different tutorials you posted, I can "Frankenstein"  pattern together. I'll have to let you know how it turns out. I am just mostly worried about getting the waist snug enough that it doesn't fall down when my 3-year-old tugs on it, but not so tight that it looks ridiculous!


----------



## DMGeurts

mommy2mrb said:


> Hi D ---
> 
> since we are the proud owners of two of your creations, I love how you finished them, they are very professional looking to me....
> 
> my friend was over the other night and she LOVED the outfits too!
> 
> the time you take to add all the little details are not missed, people will appreciate all  your hard work and time you put into these beautiful little outfits!!!



Thank you Lisa!  You have no idea how much that means to me.    I am so glad that you think they look professional.  I really need to get past my seeing every single flaw in my work.

Your trip is getting close!!!  I'll bet you and Megan are getting so excited!  



ireland_nicole said:


> I would get the serger first; not just to finish seams but for rolled hems incl knit lettuce edging.  My machine has sever c overstitch options which I pretty much never use because I love the lettuce edge so much.  Then when you can I would invest in an embroidery machine.  The issue you will probably run into with your amazing doll creations is finding designs small enough to use.  Heathersue has some super small Mickey heads, but it's tough to get smaller than 4x4 disneyesque designs.  Eventually you will definitely want both.  Btw, serging the seams is way faster than zigzagging them



Thanks for your advice.    Which serger do you have???



PurpleEars said:


> I figured as long as the seams are secure it doesn't matter how they are finished. A serger would make that part of the job faster though!
> 
> I am not sure if an embroidery machine can help you with the scale of work you do since I don't think there are a lot of digitizers that make something that small. Unless, of course, you do it yourself!
> 
> I think Aurora looks great. The embroidery really adds to the outfit.



Thank you very much!   

I really appreciate everyone answering my questions.    I guess I better go read some reviews and try to find the best serger I can that does a rolled hem/lettuce edge/cover stitch.  

D~


----------



## ireland_nicole

I started with the brother 1034d and did not have great luck with it; it died after 4 months; silver lining is I got the Elna 745? ( I'm not at home, will have to double check later) wow, I love my machine, it is soooo awesome; will easily run through even 7 or 8 layers when necessary without slowing down; haven't regretted it for a minute.


----------



## mommy2mrb

DMGeurts said:


> Thank you Lisa!  You have no idea how much that means to me.    I am so glad that you think they look professional.  I really need to get past my seeing every single flaw in my work.
> 
> Your trip is getting close!!!  I'll bet you and Megan are getting so excited!
> 
> 
> D~



yes you do, your work is AWESOME!!! 
we are getting very excited, just two weeks until we leave....going out today to pick up a few more things and then will start getting all my packing figured out!


----------



## sheridee32

DMGeurts said:


> Well, I would finish seams with a serger, mainly.  However - a lot of my outfits come with leggings (leggings are impossible to sew on my regular machine... I have to attach water soluable stabilizer to each and every seam, so my machine doesn't eat it).  So, I would also use the serger to do cover stitches (which brings me into the expensive category)
> 
> 
> 
> Which serger do you have?  Does it do a cover stitch?
> 
> 
> 
> I like the hand embroidery too - I feel that it gives my creations a whimsical and OOAK feeling.  I enjoy doing it, but it is just so time consuming... just this last week alone, I spent no less than 10 hours hand embroidering 3 outfits... that is a lot of time that I could have been doing other things.
> 
> So, if I got the 770, I wouldn't be able to do smaller designs?  Is there a different Brother embroidery machine that does smaller designs with a USB connection?
> 
> 
> 
> I know I would use it to make other things - but the main thing would be doll clothes, so I would like the ability to be able to do larger items if I wanted, but it would be necessary to do small things too.
> 
> Thanks for your insight Nini!
> 
> D~



Go with an inexpensive serger hancocks has some on sale i know what you mean about the leggins i usse my serger for the doll leggins and rhe jeans really everything because it is so much easier to get that 1/4 inc seam,  get the inexpensive serger for now and go for the embroider machine i started out with the little 4x4 brother advanced to the futura and when i retired i got the commercial 6 thread i love love love it. I know what you mean about the price on the clothes my son-inlaw got on me and told me i wasnt charging enough and i love making them have you looked at the librty jane site it is really awome and she has great patterns for the tween type clothes i could probablly design my own pattern but she is so reasonable i get them from her i m also going to start selling the shoes from sophie and i fun the cowboy hats I asked you about I will be able to buy from sophies wholesale.


----------



## VBAndrea

NiniMorris said:


> Well, I have money, a list of what I want, a traveling/shopping partner (that would be my DS9...I had to bribe him with a trip to both the Disney store and Bass Pro Shop to get him to go!), my scissors to be sharpened, and a full tank of gas(probably the most expensive piece of the whole short trip!) and are just about ready to head off to the Atlanta Quilt and Sewing Expo.
> 
> I am a bit more than a little bummed that Marathon Thread isn't listed to be there this time... I really wanted to get some new thread!  But I can see lots of pretties coming home with me today.  (and we will be going by Joann's on the way home)
> 
> I am expecting a good day...even if all my other shopping companions chickened out!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini


I would have been your shopping partner and I would not have required any bribing.

Joann's has a fabulous sale going on right now -- just ask my charge card and it will let know!



DMGeurts said:


> *Ok ladies (Tom and Garry too)....
> 
> This is my dillema...
> 
> The AG clothes are getting the best of me.*
> 
> I was thinking that my first purchase should be a serger.  I hate the fact that my AG clothes are so expensive, but I have zigzagged seams.  It really bothers me a lot...  I feel that if people are going to buy from me, and they are paying quality prices, they should have serged seams.  But over all, considering that my seams are zigzagged - I don't think they look awful.  I use french seams wherever I can - so that helps...  but sometimes it's difficult and impossible to do french seams on little doll clothes.
> 
> So, my latest outfit (Sleeping Beauty) - I spent a whopping *6 hours*  on hand embroidering this adorable (hand drawn, mind you) set of fairies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They turned out fantastic - and I feel that they totally completed an, otherwise, boring outfit.  However, 6 hours is not cost effective in the least.  People do not want to pay $40+ for a doll outfit - and they could care less that I sat there for 6 hours trying to make this outfit unique and special.  I will admit that I wasn't sure about this design - I knew it would take a long time - but I couldn't just stop at one fairy, if I did one, I had to do all 3.
> 
> Anyways, now I am seriously considering ordering the Brother PE770 - only because everyone here loves it.  I am not sure that I need the bigger hoop - but I guess I'd rather get it now, in case I ever do want it.  The majority of designs I do will be rather small.
> 
> Most of the reason my costs to make these outfits are so high, is because of my time spent embroidering.
> 
> *So, my first question - If you were paying good money for a doll outfit - are serged seams important to you?  Or are you equally as happy with a zigzagged/french seams - as long as the seam is finished?*
> 
> *Then my next question... If I decide to buy the Brother - what kind of thread do you use for it and where do you get it from?  To start off, I think I'd want a bundle pack of some sort, they sell one with it on Amazon - is that the way to go?*
> 
> I can't afford to get both machines right away.  I can only afford one or the other.  Eventually, I plan to get both.  *I truly value your opinions.*
> 
> Oh, and here's the rest of the Sleeping Beauty outfit - don't you agree that the embroidery totally finishes off the outfit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


I can not help you at all on the embroidery machine questions as I don't have one and likely never will.  I do have the money, but they intimidate me and I don't think I'd really get my money's worth out of it.  I would love one, don't get me wrong, the price to me just doesn't justify the outcome.

I have a cheap serger (well, I don't know how cheap as dh bought it for me) but I would get one a little nicer if possible.  I can't figure out how to do a rolled hem or anything else on mine -- all I do is finsh seams with it.  I think french seams are great so if you are using those I see no problems.  I guess I would have to see what a zig-zagged seam looked like to see how finished it appears.

I totally agree that you are spending way too much time hand embroidering.  When you put the hours of your work into it and the amount of money you make on the clothes into $ per hour you are making peanuts.  But I also agree that your hand embroidery on both the Aurora and Cinderella really make the outfit.  I am going to have to try hand embroidering something just to see how long it takes me!

So basically I am of no help at all other than to say if you do get a serger I'd recommend getting one that's not the cheapest thing out there.  I wish I could use mine for more.

Aurora is really pretty


----------



## tricia

aimeeg said:


> I finished a few more things today.



Very cute.



garryhman said:


> I will open the door by saying that women are wonderful!
> 
> Hi, my name is Garry. I noticed this board while trying to get some sewing ideas. Some amazing stuff on here that you ladies (I didn't see any men) have made. I'm not great, maybe not even good, but I enjoy sewing. I made these little bags for my daughter and a friends son for our next trip to WDW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the sewing knowledge evident from the pieces displayed here, I was wondering what anyone might suggestions on fairly easy projects that a fat fingered guy could try to make? Mostly for my DD.



Welcome Garry, nice looking bags.



DMGeurts said:


> *Ok ladies (Tom and Garry too)....
> 
> This is my dillema...
> 
> The AG clothes are getting the best of me.*
> 
> I was thinking that my first purchase should be a serger.  I hate the fact that my AG clothes are so expensive, but I have zigzagged seams.  It really bothers me a lot...  I feel that if people are going to buy from me, and they are paying quality prices, they should have serged seams.  But over all, considering that my seams are zigzagged - I don't think they look awful.  I use french seams wherever I can - so that helps...  but sometimes it's difficult and impossible to do french seams on little doll clothes.
> 
> So, my latest outfit (Sleeping Beauty) - I spent a whopping *6 hours*  on hand embroidering this adorable (hand drawn, mind you) set of fairies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They turned out fantastic - and I feel that they totally completed an, otherwise, boring outfit.  However, 6 hours is not cost effective in the least.  People do not want to pay $40+ for a doll outfit - and they could care less that I sat there for 6 hours trying to make this outfit unique and special.  I will admit that I wasn't sure about this design - I knew it would take a long time - but I couldn't just stop at one fairy, if I did one, I had to do all 3.
> 
> Anyways, now I am seriously considering ordering the Brother PE770 - only because everyone here loves it.  I am not sure that I need the bigger hoop - but I guess I'd rather get it now, in case I ever do want it.  The majority of designs I do will be rather small.
> 
> Most of the reason my costs to make these outfits are so high, is because of my time spent embroidering.
> 
> *So, my first question - If you were paying good money for a doll outfit - are serged seams important to you?  Or are you equally as happy with a zigzagged/french seams - as long as the seam is finished?*
> 
> *Then my next question... If I decide to buy the Brother - what kind of thread do you use for it and where do you get it from?  To start off, I think I'd want a bundle pack of some sort, they sell one with it on Amazon - is that the way to go?*
> 
> I can't afford to get both machines right away.  I can only afford one or the other.  Eventually, I plan to get both.  *I truly value your opinions.*
> 
> Oh, and here's the rest of the Sleeping Beauty outfit - don't you agree that the embroidery totally finishes off the outfit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Love the outfit, and you are right, the embroidery makes it.

I was going to recommend getting the embroidery machine first.  You can use a smaller hoop with the one you are looking at, it just doesn't necessarily come with one, you may have to buy it separate.  Also, you may not find ready to buy Disney designs that small as someone else said, but I'm sure you could contact a digitizer and work something out with them.  There are many on Etsy, and even on this thread that you may be able to hire to do some initial work for you.


----------



## tricia

GlassSlippers said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> My resort reservations are made (June 19-24, All Star Music, asking for Broadway), we've decided to drive on account of horrendous airfare, plotted the course on Mapquest and even found and booked a place to stay overnight each way.
> 
> It's time to get crackin' on those customs DD wants for us! I understand how a stripwork skirt goes together, but I'm unsure how wide I should make the strips. DD is 18, but is really about the size of a slender 12 year old with curves. I'm a slightly podgy 5'4" 50 year old. If you were me, how wide would you make each strip? Are the strips straight up and down and then gathered at the upper edge or are they wider at the bottom than at the top? I'm using different prints in classic Mickey colors. We don't want a ruffled hem. Do you think binding the hem with black bias tape would be cute?
> 
> I think I've found a pattern we both like for our bowling-style shirts and our Hobby Lobby has some of the Thomas Kincade Disney fabrics: Bambi for DD and Snow White for me. She also wants loose 80's style shorts with a drawstring waist to go with the shirt. (Mama doesn't do shorts, so I'll have a light weight denim skirt.) Do you suppose the Easy Fit pattern would work for that? I know it sounds a little off-beat, but that's her. Because of her personality, things that would look like a walking argument on anybody else are really cute on her. I'll have her help me post pictures when I finish this stuff so y'all can see Little Miss Individuality for yourselves.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



I did one for myself for Halloween 2009.  I followed Leslie's tutorial from here http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/2009/05/okey-dokey.html but then had to calculate for an adult.  here is what I did.

22" long skirt total

2" yoke (4" strip WOF then in 1/2 lengthwise)
18" strips
2" ruffle

Strips 5" x 18" (28 strips, I could have used a few less)

Underskirt was 3 pieces of 42" x 18" 
Ruffle was 6 pieces of 42" x 4"

Here is what it looked like in the end.





If there is anything I forgot, or that you don't understand, just ask.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

aimeeg said:


> I finished a few more things today.



So pretty!!  Love them both!



garryhman said:


> I will open the door by saying that women are wonderful!
> 
> Hi, my name is Garry. I noticed this board while trying to get some sewing ideas. Some amazing stuff on here that you ladies (I didn't see any men) have made. I'm not great, maybe not even good, but I enjoy sewing. I made these little bags for my daughter and a friends son for our next trip to WDW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the sewing knowledge evident from the pieces displayed here, I was wondering what anyone might suggestions on fairly easy projects that a fat fingered guy could try to make? Mostly for my DD.



Welcome Garry!!  Those are great bags!!  I highly recommend Carla C patterns on youcanmakingthis.com.  I've made the bowling shirts, raglan shirts, strip work and simply sweet dresses and all were very simple to follow.  



DMGeurts said:


>



I love you work!!  That outfit is amazing, although you must have the patience of a saint to spend six hours on embroidery!!   I'd say get an embroidery machine, but your designs are so sweet and dainty, no machine could do that!


----------



## sheridee32

ireland_nicole said:


> I would get the serger first; not just to finish seams but for rolled hems incl knit lettuce edging.  My machine has sever c overstitch options which I pretty much never use because I love the lettuce edge so much.  Then when you can I would invest in an embroidery machine.  The issue you will probably run into with your amazing doll creations is finding designs small enough to use.  Heathersue has some super small Mickey heads, but it's tough to get smaller than 4x4 disneyesque designs.  Eventually you will definitely want both.  Btw, serging the seams is way faster than zigzagging them



The 4x4 patterns will fit on most american girl shirts you can also go into sew what pro and make them smaller I have done this


----------



## SallyfromDE

garryhman said:


> I will open the door by saying that women are wonderful!
> 
> Hi, my name is Garry. I noticed this board while trying to get some sewing ideas. Some amazing stuff on here that you ladies (I didn't see any men) have made. I'm not great, maybe not even good, but I enjoy sewing. I made these little bags for my daughter and a friends son for our next trip to WDW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the sewing knowledge evident from the pieces displayed here, I was wondering what anyone might suggestions on fairly easy projects that a fat fingered guy could try to make? Mostly for my DD.



Hi Garry, Glad to see you, your projects look great! Tom pops in once in a blue moon now that his daughter is getting older. And sometimes we will see another Dad here. Take a look at YouCanMakeThis.com , you'll find lots of things any fingers can make. 



DMGeurts said:


> *Ok ladies (Tom and Garry too)....
> 
> This is my dillema...
> 
> The AG clothes are getting the best of me.*
> 
> I was thinking that my first purchase should be a serger.  I hate the fact that my AG clothes are so expensive, but I have zigzagged seams.  It really bothers me a lot...  I feel that if people are going to buy from me, and they are paying quality prices, they should have serged seams.  But over all, considering that my seams are zigzagged - I don't think they look awful.  I use french seams wherever I can - so that helps...  but sometimes it's difficult and impossible to do french seams on little doll clothes.
> 
> So, my latest outfit (Sleeping Beauty) - I spent a whopping *6 hours*  on hand embroidering this adorable (hand drawn, mind you) set of fairies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They turned out fantastic - and I feel that they totally completed an, otherwise, boring outfit.  However, 6 hours is not cost effective in the least.  People do not want to pay $40+ for a doll outfit - and they could care less that I sat there for 6 hours trying to make this outfit unique and special.  I will admit that I wasn't sure about this design - I knew it would take a long time - but I couldn't just stop at one fairy, if I did one, I had to do all 3.
> 
> Anyways, now I am seriously considering ordering the Brother PE770 - only because everyone here loves it.  I am not sure that I need the bigger hoop - but I guess I'd rather get it now, in case I ever do want it.  The majority of designs I do will be rather small.
> 
> Most of the reason my costs to make these outfits are so high, is because of my time spent embroidering.
> 
> *So, my first question - If you were paying good money for a doll outfit - are serged seams important to you?  Or are you equally as happy with a zigzagged/french seams - as long as the seam is finished?*
> 
> *Then my next question... If I decide to buy the Brother - what kind of thread do you use for it and where do you get it from?  To start off, I think I'd want a bundle pack of some sort, they sell one with it on Amazon - is that the way to go?*
> 
> I can't afford to get both machines right away.  I can only afford one or the other.  Eventually, I plan to get both.  *I truly value your opinions.*
> 
> Oh, and here's the rest of the Sleeping Beauty outfit - don't you agree that the embroidery totally finishes off the outfit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



I think your little stitches make the outfits adorable. I don't know that you could get an embroidery stitch that small. Another thought would be to make an Iron On. I think I'd go with a serger before I go with an embroidery machine. As you do more, I bet the embroidery won't take as long. You'll learn shortcuts. And now you have the pattern. Instead of drawing a new one each time, can you have the pattern and use tracing paper? Or make a template with the plastic for stencils?


----------



## dianemom2

thebeesknees said:


> Thank you all! I think between the different tutorials you posted, I can "Frankenstein"  pattern together. I'll have to let you know how it turns out. I am just mostly worried about getting the waist snug enough that it doesn't fall down when my 3-year-old tugs on it, but not so tight that it looks ridiculous!



In the tutorial the I posted the link for, the lady was making a skirt for her 3 year old grandchild.  She definitely had the same concerns about the waist band and talked about how she sized it.


----------



## NiniMorris

I think it is safe to say I am officially tired!  I used the Metro bag for a beachy type bag for my daughter.  I like that it is quick and relatively easy, but I don't like the construction methods for attaching the strap.  

Yesterday, when I decided to use that pattern for a friend who is going to Disney in a week...I had it all in my head how I was going to attach the strap so that it would be stronger.  So...what happens today?  That's right....I can't for the life of me figure out how I was going to do it.  What seemed so easy yesterday is impossible to day.

Time to walk away from the sewing machine and find something else to do!


Has anyone used the Metro Bag from YCMT?  I know it should be a simple matter to attach the strap earlier in the construction...but I can't seem to think of it!


Nini


----------



## jessica52877

Welcome Garry! Love the bags! They are super cute! I just bought a bag and hoping to decorate it for our next trip. I would also suggest Carla C's patterns on youcanmakethis.com . I LOVE the easy fit pants and simply sweet best! I don't use a pattern for a twirl skirt but love to make them too. I think she has one of those or you can look online for tutorial. 

D, I would go with a serger. I am big on serged seams, especially when paying more $. I think something that makes your outfits stand out so much is the love that goes into them. I would probably keep up the hand embroidery if you are up to it, but keep it simple. The 3 fairies look GREAT but I think with just 1 it would have been completely adorable!


----------



## Colleen27

Wow, 30-odd pages while I was gone. You ladies have been busy! Far TMTQ but there were a few things I just had to comment on.

I love the Dr Seuss outfits! The fabrics are all so bright and lively.

The Perry dress is way too cute. 

Andrea, the books for Kade's give are just amazing! It is wonderful how much time and care you put into those!

Love the Nemo shoes, but I'm afraid if I get started doing matching shoes I'll end up with a whole new (expensive) obsession. 

I've got a few pics to share of my customs in action on our trip!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Miz Diz said:


> Click on the lightning bolt - Generate stitches.  I used to be able to just hit enter and it would be filled, but yesterday it started doing the outlines only, but I finally figured out to generate stitches - lightning bolt.  I was getting worried because I was doing a custom shirt for a customer and she doesn't like any of my fonts on Monogram Wizard.  It took me a while to figure out how to get it to do the whole name and not just the outline.





Colleen27 said:


> I've got a few pics to share of my customs in action on our trip!



Your customs are great but I was so excited to see your pics b/c I know the Belle in the blue dress very well.  She is super nice!


----------



## mommy2mrb

Colleen27 said:


> I've got a few pics to share of my customs in action on our trip!



all really cute Colleen....your girls are adorable!!


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

to those of you who digitize.... what software do you use?  I downloaded stitch era and can do names with it, but have no clue how to use it otherwise.


----------



## cogero

I had plans to finish a Give tonite and work on something for DD it just isn't happening. We spent all day in CT at a dance competition.

It took us 2 hours to get home, it should of only taken us 30 minutes. There was a horrific bus crash this morning and they still have I-95 closed. So we had to take the long way and it was just bumper to bumper.

So now I am exhausted. I am actually thinking of turning the TV on and vegging out in front of it.


----------



## sheridee32

Colleen27 said:


> Wow, 30-odd pages while I was gone. You ladies have been busy! Far TMTQ but there were a few things I just had to comment on.
> 
> I love the Dr Seuss outfits! The fabrics are all so bright and lively.
> 
> The Perry dress is way too cute.
> 
> Andrea, the books for Kade's give are just amazing! It is wonderful how much time and care you put into those!
> 
> Love the Nemo shoes, but I'm afraid if I get started doing matching shoes I'll end up with a whole new (expensive) obsession.
> 
> I've got a few pics to share of my customs in action on our trip!



The pictures are great love the one of the littlest one with tiger


----------



## Buckeye Princess

Hi all! I've peeked in on here on and off, but to be honest I just can't keep up with all of you ladies. I'm sure it's been discussed before, so I apologize, but I have a pattern question.

I've yet to stray from patterns and have my DD a belle dress, a tinkerbell dress, and a cinderella dress and a bunch of regular clothes. Now she is obsessed with sleeping beauty but I cannot find a pattern anywhere.

Any suggestions? 

Also any tips for beginning to take baby steps away from the patterns? I mean I've done simple twirl skirts (elastic waist and zipper) and pj bottoms without a pattern but that is about it.


----------



## Waybuloo

MyDisneyTrio said:


> to those of you who digitize.... what software do you use?  I downloaded stitch era and can do names with it, but have no clue how to use it otherwise.



I use EmBird - I find it pretty easy to use 

Oh, and hi!  I'm new here.  A sewing nut (but hard when running my own web based business making websites) - and addicted to YCMT and it's sister sites.  Wow, I'm totally wrapped to find this board!

Garry - love the bags, totally going to borrow the idea!


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

Waybuloo said:


> I use EmBird - I find it pretty easy to use
> 
> Oh, and hi!  I'm new here.  A sewing nut (but hard when running my own web based business making websites) - and addicted to YCMT and it's sister sites.  Wow, I'm totally wrapped to find this board!
> 
> Garry - love the bags, totally going to borrow the idea!



Thank you so much for answering me  I was thinking about buying that since it is fairly reasonably priced (better than PE Design at $1000!)


----------



## Loodlow

Waybuloo said:


> I use EmBird - I find it pretty easy to use
> 
> Oh, and hi!  I'm new here.  A sewing nut (but hard when running my own web based business making websites) - and addicted to YCMT and it's sister sites.  Wow, I'm totally wrapped to find this board!
> 
> Garry - love the bags, totally going to borrow the idea!



Welcome! Can't wait to see your creations!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Buckeye Princess said:


> Hi all! I've peeked in on here on and off, but to be honest I just can't keep up with all of you ladies. I'm sure it's been discussed before, so I apologize, but I have a pattern question.
> 
> I've yet to stray from patterns and have my DD a belle dress, a tinkerbell dress, and a cinderella dress and a bunch of regular clothes. Now she is obsessed with sleeping beauty but I cannot find a pattern anywhere.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Also any tips for beginning to take baby steps away from the patterns? I mean I've done simple twirl skirts (elastic waist and zipper) and pj bottoms without a pattern but that is about it.



 I made my DD a Sleeping Beauty dress from Carla C's Portrait Peasant, which can be found on YCMT.  I just added the collar, which I designed myself, and followed Carla's blog directions for princess-ifying a Simply Sweet.  I wanted a dress and not a sundress, but the idea works for both.  The directons for the collar should be in the Bookmarks, but if they aren't, let me know.  I'm sure Teresa planned to add them. 
 Here's a pic.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The first day she wore this, we had lots of people stopping us to ask where we bought it!  The funniest part was one little girl on the playground under Splash that got mad when Rebecca wouldn't dance with her, she really thought she was Aurora.   I make my DD's princess dresses out of comfortable calicos, it's not itchy and it's cooler than the fancier fabrics in this hot and sticky FL, but still gives them the princess look.


----------



## momto2cuties

MyDisneyTrio said:


> to those of you who digitize.... what software do you use?  I downloaded stitch era and can do names with it, but have no clue how to use it otherwise.



I use Stitch Era.  I still struggle a lot with digitizing.  I went through a bunch of the tutorials, but mostly autodigitize with it.  It works fine for simple patterns.  Unfortunately, I like appliques a lot, and the auto-applique function doesn't work properly, so I have to go back in and modify it to work.  Sometimes, I succeed.  Sometimes I want to pull out my hair.  Such is our hobby, at times.


----------



## momto2cuties

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I made my DD a Sleeping Beauty dress from Carla C's Portrait Peasant, which can be found on YCMT.  I just added the collar, which I designed myself, and followed Carla's blog directions for princess-ifying a Simply Sweet.  I wanted a dress and not a sundress, but the idea works for both.  The directons for the collar should be in the Bookmarks, but if they aren't, let me know.  I'm sure Teresa planned to add them.
> Here's a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first day she wore this, we had lots of people stopping us to ask where we bought it!  The funniest part was one little girl on the playground under Splash that got mad when Rebecca wouldn't dance with her, she really thought she was Aurora.   I make my DD's princess dresses out of comfortable calicos, it's not itchy and it's cooler than the fancier fabrics in this hot and sticky FL, but still gives them the princess look.



I love this dress!  I'm in the process of "remaking" my daughter's Aurora dress from last year's trip.  She wants to wear it again, but has grown, of course.  So I made a new bodice, and was ready to attach it to the skirt, but my daughter saw some crepe-back satin at Joanns and really wants her dress to be made of that, now.  So, I'm trying to decide what to do.  The original was a modified simply sweet.  Has anyone done it with satin?  And if so, what do you line it with?  I've always done cotton/calico before.  We leave for WDW on Thursday... I think I can throw it together tomorrow if I am dedicated enough.  Or I can just finish what I have already started...  I already told her we may have to save the satin version for next time.   Of course, I need to start packing too...


----------



## Waybuloo

MyDisneyTrio said:


> Thank you so much for answering me  I was thinking about buying that since it is fairly reasonably priced (better than PE Design at $1000!)



Ohhh, that's expensive   EmBird have a 30 day trial - it's functional limited (no save) however you'll discover you can use it to digitize.  Also, remember they charge for the alphabets separately, check the site before you commit to buying 

Enjoy!


----------



## EEs*Mommy

So I am a slacker and have not been posting. I have been lurking. You ladies are making some amazing things. Love that we have Garry now! Welcome! And welcome to all the new ladies as well  
Things are nuts here. James started school and of course second week back we have all been sick. I am probably not going to be sewing much for a while. I need to start going through the house. Which I am not looking forward to. We plan on getting rid of a lot so with a 6 bedroom house it is going to be an undertaking. We hope James has a new job and we will be moving wherever that may be by June 1. Would really appreciate a few prayers for our path to be well lit for us  I am thinking our Disney trip may be pushed back but we will get there again some day right?


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

MyDisneyTrio -- I use StitchEra. I taught myself through trial & error. I actually don't know how to use the autodigitize feature. I started with names/sayings. Now I can do pictures/coloring pages without a problem.  I have even simplified a couple designs I got from other people so they worked better --- I do have to say I have NEVER had to do that with HeatherSue's designs - they are great! (I am still a frequent purchaser from her)

D~   LOVE THE SLEEPING BEAUTY!!!!!!

aimegg -- love the Snow White & Barbie vida - can I please see the back of the Snow White?


My old laptop got infected - granted my SIL's boyfriend fixed it and is cleaning it so my girls can have it. I got a brand new laptop! Love it!!! DH got a new desk top too - now we will have 3 computers! Gotta love tax returns!

We had Juliet's bday party tonight - nothing big just close family - gave her the Jasmine outfit from the parks that she wanted. The bottoms fit great. I have to fix the fit of the top a little.


----------



## froggy33

MyDisneyTrio said:


> to those of you who digitize.... what software do you use?  I downloaded stitch era and can do names with it, but have no clue how to use it otherwise.



I use the free version of Stitch ERA as well.  I am totally self taught. It took a little bit, but now that I know what I am doing I can do a design really quickly.   I've even started selling my designs.  However, as someone said earlier I still use a lot of HeatherSue's (she was my inspiration for how I do my designs).  Good luck! If you have any questions I can help try to answer them.

Jessica


----------



## GlassSlippers

PurpleEars said:


> Oh this is so exciting! How many stips do you want to use? I would do trapezoid "strips" to reduce the gathers at the waist. Maybe it's just me, but I found gathers at the waist in women's clothing only makes my tummy look bigger! So less gathers is better for me. The next question is how wide do you want your hem to be? I would work backwards from the hem to decide the width at the bottom. A bias tape to finish the hem will look great.
> 
> I think Easy Fits for your DD should be fine.
> 
> Good luck with your projects!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I did do trapezoids: 6.5 at the top and 8.5 at the bottom, 10 inches long. The waist piece is 5.5 inches top to bottom, so the whole skirt is 15.5.   She's just a hair over 5 feet tall so with a little pair of those Soffee shorts underneath she's all set! I used a total of 12 strips. I didn't have any black bias tape so I'll need to pick that up so I can do the hem, but I'm pretty darned pleased with it. I made the whole thing in one day, which is a bit of an accomplishment for me! I'll tackle mine next. Wish me luck!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk
> 
> PS: I'll try to coerce DD into taking and posting pictures before she goes on her Chamber Choir tour on Monday!


----------



## GlassSlippers

tricia said:


> I did one for myself for Halloween 2009.  I followed Leslie's tutorial from here http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/2009/05/okey-dokey.html but then had to calculate for an adult.  here is what I did.
> 
> 22" long skirt total
> 
> 2" yoke (4" strip WOF then in 1/2 lengthwise)
> 18" strips
> 2" ruffle
> 
> Strips 5" x 18" (28 strips, I could have used a few less)
> 
> Underskirt was 3 pieces of 42" x 18"
> Ruffle was 6 pieces of 42" x 4"
> 
> Here is what it looked like in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there is anything I forgot, or that you don't understand, just ask.



That's really cute! You must be taller than I am. I'm planning on 16" strips, but my yoke is going to be a bit deeper, I think. I made DD's with a drawstring, but it's going to be elastic for me! Getting those button holes at the waist in exactly the right place was a bear! I'll make a bow out of the left over drawstring to attach to the front of the waist band so that we still match.

Thanks for the help!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## GlassSlippers

Y'all probably already know this, but I thought I'd share just in case.

I already had a ruffler foot from my grandma's old Elna, but I couldn't get it to work even with the tutorial from youcanmakethis.com. I decided it must have been worn out and I needed a new one. In the Thriving Metropolis where I abide, the only real fabric store is a medium sized JoAnn so I have to take what I can get sometimes. The only ruffler they has was a whopping $15. If anybody else is thinking of getting the same one, you might want to know that while it works, there are no markings on the screw that determines how tight your ruffle will be. You have to kind of wing it. I counted the number of turns it took to get the results I wanted. The screw also has a tendency to loosen while your ruffling so all of a sudden you're not getting ruffles any more.

As you might have guessed, I'm not terribly happy with it. The good thing is that messing with it helped me figure out what I had been doing wrong with the first one, which does have markings and does not come loose while sewing. The JoAnn's version is going back to the store since I only used it enough to figure it out and make one ruffle which had to be adjusted so much that it would have been just as easy to zig zag over dental floss.

I hope my purchase error helps someone else avoid the same thing!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

aimeeg said:


> I finished a few more things today.



Beautiful!!!!



DMGeurts said:


> *Ok ladies (Tom and Garry too)....
> 
> This is my dillema...
> 
> The AG clothes are getting the best of me.*
> 
> I was thinking that my first purchase should be a serger.  I hate the fact that my AG clothes are so expensive, but I have zigzagged seams.  It really bothers me a lot...  I feel that if people are going to buy from me, and they are paying quality prices, they should have serged seams.  But over all, considering that my seams are zigzagged - I don't think they look awful.  I use french seams wherever I can - so that helps...  but sometimes it's difficult and impossible to do french seams on little doll clothes.
> 
> So, my latest outfit (Sleeping Beauty) - I spent a whopping *6 hours*  on hand embroidering this adorable (hand drawn, mind you) set of fairies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They turned out fantastic - and I feel that they totally completed an, otherwise, boring outfit.  However, 6 hours is not cost effective in the least.  People do not want to pay $40+ for a doll outfit - and they could care less that I sat there for 6 hours trying to make this outfit unique and special.  I will admit that I wasn't sure about this design - I knew it would take a long time - but I couldn't just stop at one fairy, if I did one, I had to do all 3.
> 
> Anyways, now I am seriously considering ordering the Brother PE770 - only because everyone here loves it.  I am not sure that I need the bigger hoop - but I guess I'd rather get it now, in case I ever do want it.  The majority of designs I do will be rather small.
> 
> Most of the reason my costs to make these outfits are so high, is because of my time spent embroidering.
> 
> *So, my first question - If you were paying good money for a doll outfit - are serged seams important to you?  Or are you equally as happy with a zigzagged/french seams - as long as the seam is finished?*
> 
> *Then my next question... If I decide to buy the Brother - what kind of thread do you use for it and where do you get it from?  To start off, I think I'd want a bundle pack of some sort, they sell one with it on Amazon - is that the way to go?*
> 
> I can't afford to get both machines right away.  I can only afford one or the other.  Eventually, I plan to get both.  *I truly value your opinions.*
> 
> Oh, and here's the rest of the Sleeping Beauty outfit - don't you agree that the embroidery totally finishes off the outfit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Your AG creations are FANTASTIC!!!   To answer your questions, I don't want to pay $40 for a doll outfit regardless of finished seams.   I think a zigzag stitch is MORE than okay for them.  I also LOVE your hand embroidery work but also think people won't pay for the true value of them!

I love my brother machine!  I use Polystar thread and love it!



DMGeurts said:


> I love these - so bright and springy!



Thanks!




PurpleEars said:


> Ouch! I am sorry to hear about your injuries. I hope you will recover quickly. The dresses and the bow are beautiful.



Thanks!


teresajoy said:


> Oh wow, you poor thing!  I hope you heal up quickly!!!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I love the dresses and bows! The daffodil dress is so cute!



Thank you!



VBAndrea said:


> Love your dresses -- the daffodil dress is so bright and so spring!  And we have daffodils popping up all over now!  And I'm sorry to hear about your ankle but I'm even more sorry to hear about your second fall!  Ouch
> Please heal quickly!



Thank you!



Granna4679 said:


> That just sounded painful when you were describing it.  I hope you heal quickly.  At least you have an excuse to sit and sew now, right?  The Daffodil dress is such pretty colors.  Love the applique too.



Thanks!


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

I finished another spring/summer dress for DD8.  This is the new round neck patter for big girls on YCMT.    I haven't added the buttons yet to make sure of the length of the round neck.   I also think on the next one I will make the dress fuller.  






I will leave it up to her but am starting to think about possible embroidery/applique designs on the yellow.  Any suggestions?  I am leaning toward a simple monogram but she LOVES appliques....


----------



## VBAndrea

Colleen27 said:


> Wow, 30-odd pages while I was gone. You ladies have been busy! Far TMTQ but there were a few things I just had to comment on.
> 
> I've got a few pics to share of my customs in action on our trip!


I love seeing the outfits in action!  You have fabulous models too   I think the Minnie stripworks are my favorite, but it's really hard to pick!  Everything is so cute!



Buckeye Princess said:


> Hi all! I've peeked in on here on and off, but to be honest I just can't keep up with all of you ladies. I'm sure it's been discussed before, so I apologize, but I have a pattern question.
> 
> I've yet to stray from patterns and have my DD a belle dress, a tinkerbell dress, and a cinderella dress and a bunch of regular clothes. Now she is obsessed with sleeping beauty but I cannot find a pattern anywhere.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Also any tips for beginning to take baby steps away from the patterns? I mean I've done simple twirl skirts (elastic waist and zipper) and pj bottoms without a pattern but that is about it.


I saw Nanci already posted but I was basically going to second what she said and suggest you try the Aurora version of the Simply Sweet.  The SS can be purchased on YouCanMakeThis.com and look up Carla's website by googling Scientific Seamstress Carla and you should find instructions.  I think I like Nanci's Portrait Peasant better than the SS though!



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I finished another spring/summer dress for DD8.  This is the new round neck patter for big girls on YCMT.    I haven't added the buttons yet to make sure of the length of the round neck.   I also think on the next one I will make the dress fuller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will leave it up to her but am starting to think about possible embroidery/applique designs on the yellow.  Any suggestions?  I am leaning toward a simple monogram but she LOVES appliques....


Love the bright yellow.  I agree, I think a monogram would look great.


----------



## Waybuloo

Hey guys, can someone help me out - I can sew in a straight line, so most things aren't a problem.. but I can't work out how to sew around a curve or say an ear (I've been making a monster tonight).  Do I need a special foot for my machine?

Oh and thanks for mentioning HeatherSue's designs - can see me indulging in many of them


----------



## chellewashere

MyDisneyTrio said:


> to those of you who digitize.... what software do you use?  I downloaded stitch era and can do names with it, but have no clue how to use it otherwise.



Hi where did you find a website where you were able to download it? I keep trying and cant find one..thanks


----------



## dianemom2

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I finished another spring/summer dress for DD8.  This is the new round neck patter for big girls on YCMT.    I haven't added the buttons yet to make sure of the length of the round neck.   I also think on the next one I will make the dress fuller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will leave it up to her but am starting to think about possible embroidery/applique designs on the yellow.  Any suggestions?  I am leaning toward a simple monogram but she LOVES appliques....



That is so pretty!  I love the cheerful color!  The dress would definitely look great with something appliqued on the front.


----------



## DMGeurts

ireland_nicole said:


> I started with the brother 1034d and did not have great luck with it; it died after 4 months; silver lining is I got the Elna 745? ( I'm not at home, will have to double check later) wow, I love my machine, it is soooo awesome; will easily run through even 7 or 8 layers when necessary without slowing down; haven't regretted it for a minute.





sheridee32 said:


> Go with an inexpensive serger hancocks has some on sale i know what you mean about the leggins i usse my serger for the doll leggins and rhe jeans really everything because it is so much easier to get that 1/4 inc seam,  get the inexpensive serger for now and go for the embroider machine i started out with the little 4x4 brother advanced to the futura and when i retired i got the commercial 6 thread i love love love it. I know what you mean about the price on the clothes my son-inlaw got on me and told me i wasnt charging enough and i love making them have you looked at the librty jane site it is really awome and she has great patterns for the tween type clothes i could probablly design my own pattern but she is so reasonable i get them from her i m also going to start selling the shoes from sophie and i fun the cowboy hats I asked you about I will be able to buy from sophies wholesale.





VBAndrea said:


> I can not help you at all on the embroidery machine questions as I don't have one and likely never will.  I do have the money, but they intimidate me and I don't think I'd really get my money's worth out of it.  I would love one, don't get me wrong, the price to me just doesn't justify the outcome.
> 
> I have a cheap serger (well, I don't know how cheap as dh bought it for me) but I would get one a little nicer if possible.  I can't figure out how to do a rolled hem or anything else on mine -- all I do is finsh seams with it.  I think french seams are great so if you are using those I see no problems.  I guess I would have to see what a zig-zagged seam looked like to see how finished it appears.
> 
> I totally agree that you are spending way too much time hand embroidering.  When you put the hours of your work into it and the amount of money you make on the clothes into $ per hour you are making peanuts.  But I also agree that your hand embroidery on both the Aurora and Cinderella really make the outfit.  I am going to have to try hand embroidering something just to see how long it takes me!
> 
> So basically I am of no help at all other than to say if you do get a serger I'd recommend getting one that's not the cheapest thing out there.  I wish I could use mine for more.
> 
> Aurora is really pretty





tricia said:


> I was going to recommend getting the embroidery machine first.  You can use a smaller hoop with the one you are looking at, it just doesn't necessarily come with one, you may have to buy it separate.  Also, you may not find ready to buy Disney designs that small as someone else said, but I'm sure you could contact a digitizer and work something out with them.  There are many on Etsy, and even on this thread that you may be able to hire to do some initial work for you.





Diz-Mommy said:


> I love you work!!  That outfit is amazing, although you must have the patience of a saint to spend six hours on embroidery!!   I'd say get an embroidery machine, but your designs are so sweet and dainty, no machine could do that!





SallyfromDE said:


> I think your little stitches make the outfits adorable. I don't know that you could get an embroidery stitch that small. Another thought would be to make an Iron On. I think I'd go with a serger before I go with an embroidery machine. As you do more, I bet the embroidery won't take as long. You'll learn shortcuts. And now you have the pattern. Instead of drawing a new one each time, can you have the pattern and use tracing paper? Or make a template with the plastic for stencils?





jessica52877 said:


> D, I would go with a serger. I am big on serged seams, especially when paying more $. I think something that makes your outfits stand out so much is the love that goes into them. I would probably keep up the hand embroidery if you are up to it, but keep it simple. The 3 fairies look GREAT but I think with just 1 it would have been completely adorable!





RubberDuckyRanch said:


> D~   LOVE THE SLEEPING BEAUTY!!!!!!





MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> Beautiful!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Your AG creations are FANTASTIC!!!   To answer your questions, I don't want to pay $40 for a doll outfit regardless of finished seams.   I think a zigzag stitch is MORE than okay for them.  I also LOVE your hand embroidery work but also think people won't pay for the true value of them!
> 
> I love my brother machine!  I use Polystar thread and love it!



Thank you everyone for your comments on my Sleeping Beauty outfit!  

So - I went to JoAnn's yesterday (an unplanned trip) - then I discovered the two pages of coupons hidden inside the back cover of my coupon book - I was a happy girl!  

Anyways, like a lot of you, I have a Viking shop inside my JoAnn's.  So - I talked to the lady while I was there.  They have two sergers that will do a cover stitch - the Huskylock s21 and the Huskylock s25.  The 21 runs about $799 (which is the best price I've found for a new machine that does the cover stitch) - she was willing to throw in the big box of extra feet (retail $150) for free.  I did not buy the machine, because I really wanted to come home and research it first.  So far, I am liking what I've read.  It's not a Babylock... but I am not sure that I can invest in a babylock yet.  The Huskylock comes with as many lessons as I need - which I will need a lot!


*Does anyone have the Huskylock s21?*


So, I guess, I am leaning towards getting the serger first.

I do enjoy doing the hand embroidery, because I can sit on the couch and do it in the evening while the family is in the livingroom - so I can still be part of the family and get some work done at the same time.  I just wish it didn't take so long - and sometimes I wish I wasn't such a perfectionist, I feel like I am always trying to out do myself.  

Eventually, I think I will try to get an embroidery machine - after the serger.  

Thanks again, everyone, for your advise - I truly appreciate it!  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

Colleen27 said:


> I've got a few pics to share of my customs in action on our trip!



It looks like you all had a wonderful trip!  I love everything you made!  



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I made my DD a Sleeping Beauty dress from Carla C's Portrait Peasant, which can be found on YCMT.  I just added the collar, which I designed myself, and followed Carla's blog directions for princess-ifying a Simply Sweet.  I wanted a dress and not a sundress, but the idea works for both.  The directons for the collar should be in the Bookmarks, but if they aren't, let me know.  I'm sure Teresa planned to add them.
> Here's a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first day she wore this, we had lots of people stopping us to ask where we bought it!  The funniest part was one little girl on the playground under Splash that got mad when Rebecca wouldn't dance with her, she really thought she was Aurora.   I make my DD's princess dresses out of comfortable calicos, it's not itchy and it's cooler than the fancier fabrics in this hot and sticky FL, but still gives them the princess look.



I love this - you did an excellent job.  My favorite part is that it looks comfortable.  



GlassSlippers said:


> Y'all probably already know this, but I thought I'd share just in case.
> 
> I already had a ruffler foot from my grandma's old Elna, but I couldn't get it to work even with the tutorial from youcanmakethis.com. I decided it must have been worn out and I needed a new one. In the Thriving Metropolis where I abide, the only real fabric store is a medium sized JoAnn so I have to take what I can get sometimes. The only ruffler they has was a whopping $15. If anybody else is thinking of getting the same one, you might want to know that while it works, there are no markings on the screw that determines how tight your ruffle will be. You have to kind of wing it. I counted the number of turns it took to get the results I wanted. The screw also has a tendency to loosen while your ruffling so all of a sudden you're not getting ruffles any more.
> 
> As you might have guessed, I'm not terribly happy with it. The good thing is that messing with it helped me figure out what I had been doing wrong with the first one, which does have markings and does not come loose while sewing. The JoAnn's version is going back to the store since I only used it enough to figure it out and make one ruffle which had to be adjusted so much that it would have been just as easy to zig zag over dental floss.
> 
> I hope my purchase error helps someone else avoid the same thing!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



Thank you so much for the info... I've been debating a ruffler foot myself - but I haven't splurged yet.  Fortunately, I do have a Brother dealer across the street from my JoAnns (I have a very old Brother machine) - so any of my machine accessories, I do buy from the dealer.



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I finished another spring/summer dress for DD8.  This is the new round neck patter for big girls on YCMT.    I haven't added the buttons yet to make sure of the length of the round neck.   I also think on the next one I will make the dress fuller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will leave it up to her but am starting to think about possible embroidery/applique designs on the yellow.  Any suggestions?  I am leaning toward a simple monogram but she LOVES appliques....



This turned out so nice - I love the bright yellow!  I think that a monogram would look fabulous!  

D~


----------



## miprender

WOW finally all caught up. Alot posted in 2 days.



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> And here is her Easter Dress and hair bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Those came out great. Hope your ankle gets better.



chellewashere said:


> Good morning everyone. Just wanted to post a quick picture of a skirt I finished for Lorelei. I sure cant wait to be able to do pieces like y'all do.


Beautiful skirt.




rtruba said:


> Finished my Jessie inspired stripwork in time for our trip to Toy Story on ice. Actually made a few of these for customers and have a few orders to finish still. Lots of interest on the Jessie's.



That is one of the cutest dresses. We loved Toy Story on Ice when we saw it in September. 



jeniamt said:


> Thought I would share my little contribution to Kade's give:
> Water bottles and holders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



That is a great idea but looks very time consuming. You did a great job.



aimeeg said:


> I finished a few more things today.



Wow just beautiful.



garryhman said:


> Hi, my name is Garry. I noticed this board while trying to get some sewing ideas. Some amazing stuff on here that you ladies (I didn't see any men) have made. I'm not great, maybe not even good, but I enjoy sewing. I made these little bags for my daughter and a friends son for our next trip to WDW.
> 
> 
> 
> ​




Welcome Gary and those bags came out great.



DMGeurts said:


> Oh, and here's the rest of the Sleeping Beauty outfit - don't you agree that the embroidery totally finishes off the outfit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Until I started sewing these past several months I would not have known a serged seam from a zigzag seam. To me the seams would not make a difference. I would go for the PE770, get the smallest hoop and like someone posted maybe have someone on Etsy design you some really small digitilize files. All you have to do on Etsy is put out a quote and say how much you are willing to pay and designers will contact you.




Colleen27 said:


> I've got a few pics to share of my customs in action on our trip!



Love all the pictures. Looks like you all had a great time and great weather.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Here's a pic.


Cute!



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> ....


Sweet. I think this dress would be perfect for any type of embroidery.​


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

You don't need a special foot, just follow the lines marked on the soleplate of your machine for whatever seam allowance the pattern calls for and go very slow.  If this is a pattern of your own creation I would just use the edge of the presser foot as a guide...this is usually 1/4", and perfect for narrow seams


Waybuloo said:


> Hey guys, can someone help me out - I can sew in a straight line, so most things aren't a problem.. but I can't work out how to sew around a curve or say an ear (I've been making a monster tonight).  Do I need a special foot for my machine?
> 
> Oh and thanks for mentioning HeatherSue's designs - can see me indulging in many of them


----------



## aimeeg

DMGeurts said:


> Thank you everyone for your comments on my Sleeping Beauty outfit!
> 
> So - I went to JoAnn's yesterday (an unplanned trip) - then I discovered the two pages of coupons hidden inside the back cover of my coupon book - I was a happy girl!
> 
> Anyways, like a lot of you, I have a Viking shop inside my JoAnn's.  So - I talked to the lady while I was there.  They have two sergers that will do a cover stitch - the Huskylock s21 and the Huskylock s25.  The 21 runs about $799 (which is the best price I've found for a new machine that does the cover stitch) - she was willing to throw in the big box of extra feet (retail $150) for free.  I did not buy the machine, because I really wanted to come home and research it first.  So far, I am liking what I've read.  It's not a Babylock... but I am not sure that I can invest in a babylock yet.  The Huskylock comes with as many lessons as I need - which I will need a lot!
> 
> 
> *Does anyone have the Huskylock s21?*
> 
> 
> So, I guess, I am leaning towards getting the serger first.
> 
> I do enjoy doing the hand embroidery, because I can sit on the couch and do it in the evening while the family is in the livingroom - so I can still be part of the family and get some work done at the same time.  I just wish it didn't take so long - and sometimes I wish I wasn't such a perfectionist, I feel like I am always trying to out do myself.
> 
> Eventually, I think I will try to get an embroidery machine - after the serger.
> 
> Thanks again, everyone, for your advise - I truly appreciate it!
> 
> D~



I wanted to mention another Serger option- http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/singer...ine_p-5477996_xp.aspx?web_id=5477996&ocm=sekw

This is the serger I have and I LOVE it!!! It does a cover stitch along with a ton others. The price is pretty good to especially since I paid full price for it. I have had the serger (knock on wood) for about 18 months and it's working great. 

I have found myself to be a bit of a sewing machine snob now that I have been sewing for a few years. I have a Viking sewing machine which I truly love. When I bought it I told my DH I would have it for 25 years. Funny thing is I was joking then but now I can't imagine sewing on another machine. (I only have a Sapphire too.) Anyway, this Singer serger is fantastic. I would highly recommend it. I killed two Singers ($200 from Wally's) and was leery of buying another Singer. I was in a pinch and decided I would try out this model from HSN and take advantage of the flex pay option. Then I could have 30 days to return the machine if I was not happy. 

If my husband would not kill me I honestly would buy a second at this price just to have as a back up. Plus . . . . FREE SHIPPING! Those suckers a heavy. 

Good luck on your serger purchase. Once I got my serger (even the WM one) I could not believe what a difference it made. I love having the finished edges and knowing my clothes can hold up in the washing machine.


----------



## DMGeurts

aimeeg said:


> I wanted to mention another Serger option- http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/singer...ine_p-5477996_xp.aspx?web_id=5477996&ocm=sekw
> 
> This is the serger I have and I LOVE it!!! It does a cover stitch along with a ton others. The price is pretty good to especially since I paid full price for it. I have had the serger (knock on wood) for about 18 months and it's working great.
> 
> I have found myself to be a bit of a sewing machine snob now that I have been sewing for a few years. I have a Viking sewing machine which I truly love. When I bought it I told my DH I would have it for 25 years. Funny thing is I was joking then but now I can't imagine sewing on another machine. (I only have a Sapphire too.) Anyway, this Singer serger is fantastic. I would highly recommend it. I killed two Singers ($200 from Wally's) and was leery of buying another Singer. I was in a pinch and decided I would try out this model from HSN and take advantage of the flex pay option. Then I could have 30 days to return the machine if I was not happy.
> 
> If my husband would not kill me I honestly would buy a second at this price just to have as a back up. Plus . . . . FREE SHIPPING! Those suckers a heavy.
> 
> Good luck on your serger purchase. Once I got my serger (even the WM one) I could not believe what a difference it made. I love having the finished edges and knowing my clothes can hold up in the washing machine.



Thanks so much for that link...  I will research it.    The price is sure appealing!  

D~


----------



## ellenbenny

aimeeg said:


> I wanted to mention another Serger option- http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/singer...ine_p-5477996_xp.aspx?web_id=5477996&ocm=sekw
> 
> This is the serger I have and I LOVE it!!! It does a cover stitch along with a ton others. The price is pretty good to especially since I paid full price for it. I have had the serger (knock on wood) for about 18 months and it's working great.
> 
> I have found myself to be a bit of a sewing machine snob now that I have been sewing for a few years. I have a Viking sewing machine which I truly love. When I bought it I told my DH I would have it for 25 years. Funny thing is I was joking then but now I can't imagine sewing on another machine. (I only have a Sapphire too.) Anyway, this Singer serger is fantastic. I would highly recommend it. I killed two Singers ($200 from Wally's) and was leery of buying another Singer. I was in a pinch and decided I would try out this model from HSN and take advantage of the flex pay option. Then I could have 30 days to return the machine if I was not happy.
> 
> If my husband would not kill me I honestly would buy a second at this price just to have as a back up. Plus . . . . FREE SHIPPING! Those suckers a heavy.
> 
> Good luck on your serger purchase. Once I got my serger (even the WM one) I could not believe what a difference it made. I love having the finished edges and knowing my clothes can hold up in the washing machine.



That looks like the serger (well one of the sergers) that I have.  It has the coverstitch option, but I have never used it.  I use this serger for overlock, and my other (a janome cheap one) for my rolled hems.  Turns out that doing a coverstitch requires you to change needles and which threads you are using and I am too lazy to do that, and I don't really need the coverstitch enough to be bothered with it.  Maybe if you need to do a coverstitch frequently you would just leave it set up that way, but then you couldn't do the overlock for finishing seams.  I am curious if anyone uses a serger for both can comment on how quickly you can change back and forth.


----------



## cogero

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I finished another spring/summer dress for DD8.  This is the new round neck patter for big girls on YCMT.    I haven't added the buttons yet to make sure of the length of the round neck.   I also think on the next one I will make the dress fuller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will leave it up to her but am starting to think about possible embroidery/applique designs on the yellow.  Any suggestions?  I am leaning toward a simple monogram but she LOVES appliques....



ooh I have this pattern on my pile. I totally love your colors.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

MyDisneyTrio said:


> to those of you who digitize.... what software do you use?  I downloaded stitch era and can do names with it, but have no clue how to use it otherwise.


Ok, so I do own the PE Design 8, now there is PE Next.


cogero said:


> I had plans to finish a Give tonite and work on something for DD it just isn't happening. We spent all day in CT at a dance competition.
> 
> It took us 2 hours to get home, it should of only taken us 30 minutes. There was a horrific bus crash this morning and they still have I-95 closed. So we had to take the long way and it was just bumper to bumper.
> 
> So now I am exhausted. I am actually thinking of turning the TV on and vegging out in front of it.


Veggieing is good, I pray everyone was ok.



MyDisneyTrio said:


> Thank you so much for answering me  I was thinking about buying that since it is fairly reasonably priced (better than PE Design at $1000!)


It is expensive.



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I finished another spring/summer dress for DD8.  This is the new round neck patter for big girls on YCMT.    I haven't added the buttons yet to make sure of the length of the round neck.   I also think on the next one I will make the dress fuller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will leave it up to her but am starting to think about possible embroidery/applique designs on the yellow.  Any suggestions?  I am leaning toward a simple monogram but she LOVES appliques....



It is just a beautiful dress.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

ellenbenny said:


> That looks like the serger (well one of the sergers) that I have.  It has the coverstitch option, but I have never used it.  I use this serger for overlock, and my other (a janome cheap one) for my rolled hems.  Turns out that doing a coverstitch requires you to change needles and which threads you are using and I am too lazy to do that, and I don't really need the coverstitch enough to be bothered with it.  Maybe if you need to do a coverstitch frequently you would just leave it set up that way, but then you couldn't do the overlock for finishing seams.  I am curious if anyone uses a serger for both can comment on how quickly you can change back and forth.



I've got the Babylock Imagine Wave, and its really easy to change from one setting to another, there's one lever and two dials to switch, and removing the second needle of course.  Threading it is a breeze.  I had an old plain serger for so long, and changing anything was such a pita that I hated to do it...any project that needed a different color than what was already in there, or needed a rolled hem would make me not want to work on it.  I'm such a procrastinator, lol.  And I think my brain has been trained to still think that way, and it shouldn't...I've had this machine for two years, and the ease of changing anything on it still amazes me.


----------



## DMGeurts

ellenbenny said:


> That looks like the serger (well one of the sergers) that I have.  It has the coverstitch option, but I have never used it.  I use this serger for overlock, and my other (a janome cheap one) for my rolled hems.  Turns out that doing a coverstitch requires you to change needles and which threads you are using and I am too lazy to do that, and I don't really need the coverstitch enough to be bothered with it.  Maybe if you need to do a coverstitch frequently you would just leave it set up that way, but then you couldn't do the overlock for finishing seams.  I am curious if anyone uses a serger for both can comment on how quickly you can change back and forth.



I have the same question... I'd like to know how easy it is.  I will have to change frequently... as I *need* to do the cover stitch for the teeny-tiny leggings that I make - the main reason I want a serger.  But I will also need it to finish seams.  I know I can make a ton of leggings at one time - so I can limit the switching, but I still think I'd have to do it often enough to make me dread it.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I've got the Babylock Imagine Wave, and its really easy to change from one setting to another, there's one lever and two dials to switch, and removing the second needle of course.  Threading it is a breeze.  I had an old plain serger for so long, and changing anything was such a pita that I hated to do it...any project that needed a different color than what was already in there, or needed a rolled hem would make me not want to work on it.  I'm such a procrastinator, lol.  And I think my brain has been trained to still think that way, and it shouldn't...I've had this machine for two years, and the ease of changing anything on it still amazes me.



I have thought about an Imagine - but it doesn't do the cover stitch - and I really need that stitch.    Otherwise, this was my first choice for a machine.  Maybe, eventually, I can get a cheaper serger just to set up for a cover stitch, then use an Imagine for everything else... a girl can dream - right?  

D~


----------



## aimeeg

ellenbenny said:


> That looks like the serger (well one of the sergers) that I have.  It has the coverstitch option, but I have never used it.  I use this serger for overlock, and my other (a janome cheap one) for my rolled hems.  Turns out that doing a coverstitch requires you to change needles and which threads you are using and I am too lazy to do that, and I don't really need the coverstitch enough to be bothered with it.  Maybe if you need to do a coverstitch frequently you would just leave it set up that way, but then you couldn't do the overlock for finishing seams.  I am curious if anyone uses a serger for both can comment on how quickly you can change back and forth.



It's pretty easy. The two main stitches I use are the 5 thread safety stitch and the 2 thread rolled hem. If you are staying in white it's easy peasy. You just take out one needle and remove three threads. There are few dials etc. . . you have to change also. If you change colors it takes a little more time but it's not that bad. Once you get a feel for the machine it's pretty user friendly. 

The one other thing I like about this Singer is the manual. It is very easy to follow. In addition to having in-depth instructions it also has an easy to follow chart. It's a cheat sheet for all the stitches. 

I personally like the five stitch safety stitch the best. It eliminates a lot of the straight stitching on the sewing machine- not all but a lot. It combines an overlock stitch with a double chainstitch. It is a very strong stitch. For example. I don't sew strips for stripworks on the sewing machine first. Here are a few pictures of what it does. (I did not press the strips yet.) 






Front 






Underside


----------



## NiniMorris

Quick drive by post...when thinking about HSN...don't forget you can not only get the flex pay...but if it is your first purchase you can get 15% off....


Nini


----------



## ellenbenny

aimeeg said:


> It's pretty easy. The two main stitches I use are the 5 thread safety stitch and the 2 thread rolled hem. If you are staying in white it's easy peasy. You just take out one needle and remove three threads. There are few dials etc. . . you have to change also. If you change colors it takes a little more time but it's not that bad. Once you get a feel for the machine it's pretty user friendly.
> 
> The one other thing I like about this Singer is the manual. It is very easy to follow. In addition to having in-depth instructions it also has an easy to follow chart. It's a cheat sheet for all the stitches.
> 
> I personally like the five stitch safety stitch the best. It eliminates a lot of the straight stitching on the sewing machine- not all but a lot. It combines an overlock stitch with a double chainstitch. It is a very strong stitch. For example. I don't sew strips for stripworks on the sewing machine first. Here are a few pictures of what it does. (I did not press the strips yet.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Underside



looks like I need to pull out the book and play with my serger a little!


----------



## DMGeurts

aimeeg said:


> It's pretty easy. The two main stitches I use are the 5 thread safety stitch and the 2 thread rolled hem. If you are staying in white it's easy peasy. You just take out one needle and remove three threads. There are few dials etc. . . you have to change also. If you change colors it takes a little more time but it's not that bad. Once you get a feel for the machine it's pretty user friendly.
> 
> The one other thing I like about this Singer is the manual. It is very easy to follow. In addition to having in-depth instructions it also has an easy to follow chart. It's a cheat sheet for all the stitches.
> 
> I personally like the five stitch safety stitch the best. It eliminates a lot of the straight stitching on the sewing machine- not all but a lot. It combines an overlock stitch with a double chainstitch. It is a very strong stitch. For example. I don't sew strips for stripworks on the sewing machine first. Here are a few pictures of what it does. (I did not press the strips yet.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Underside



WOW!!  Thanks for taking the time to take photos - you make it look so easy and beautiful!  



NiniMorris said:


> Quick drive by post...when thinking about HSN...don't forget you can not only get the flex pay...but if it is your first purchase you can get 15% off....
> 
> 
> Nini



OK Nini... what's the scoop?  I've never shopped at HSN before... how do I get the 15% off???  

I just got done talking it over with DH - and what he said made perfect sense.  He said I should give it another month before I make any big purchases.  He said that this could be a "fad" and my sales could completely drop off (true) - he said that I really should see if my sales hold - then a new machine could truly be justified.  Right now, I really have nothing invested in this, other than fabric and time... if I buy a new machine - then I'd really be committing myself and dependant on my sewing to justify the machine purchase.  Make sense???    The way he said it, made perfect sense.

However... $499 - 15% = $424 + free shipping...  it's truly tempting...  

D~


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

DMGeurts said:


> I have the same question... I'd like to know how easy it is.  I will have to change frequently... as I *need* to do the cover stitch for the teeny-tiny leggings that I make - the main reason I want a serger.  But I will also need it to finish seams.  I know I can make a ton of leggings at one time - so I can limit the switching, but I still think I'd have to do it often enough to make me dread it.
> 
> 
> 
> I have thought about an Imagine - but it doesn't do the cover stitch - and I really need that stitch.    Otherwise, this was my first choice for a machine.  Maybe, eventually, I can get a cheaper serger just to set up for a cover stitch, then use an Imagine for everything else... a girl can dream - right?
> 
> D~


I'm not sewing on knit, so I don't miss it. I do like the wave stitch for embellishing edges, so that was a perk for me.   My mom's machine was an Elna 5 thread with every possible combo of stitches I think, so it probably had a cover stitch.  I'm not sure she ever used it though.  I didn't like the machine, it never agreed with me when I would sew at her house (it always misbehaved for me, and only me!  lol), so when she died, I gave it to a friend who absolutely loved it.  For the few knit garments I do sew, I serge the edges, and then use the regular machine's blind hem for knits.  I'm not doing it for decoration, and definitely not on doll clothes where this would be too difficult.  I leave the doll clothes to the talented ladies like you!   I've been hearing more about a coverstitch machine on a blog I've read recently, and pretty much decided the same thing you're thinking.  I'm ready for my own sewing room where I can have all my machines set up at once.  Right now I share it with a computer desk.  So my dream is to have a machine set for just ruffles, another for sewing, an embroidery machine, my serger and now a coverstitch machine.  Plus room for the ironing board and all kinds of storage.  That's my dream.  DH garage, and that's lots more space than I'll need, so I figure we'd be even.  My toys cost more than his.


----------



## aimeeg

Not to be an enabler but . . . 

The coupon code for first time HSN buyers is C70926.


----------



## aimeeg

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm not sewing on knit, so I don't miss it. I do like the wave stitch for embellishing edges, so that was a perk for me.   My mom's machine was an Elna 5 thread with every possible combo of stitches I think, so it probably had a cover stitch.  I'm not sure she ever used it though.  I didn't like the machine, it never agreed with me when I would sew at her house (it always misbehaved for me, and only me!  lol), so when she died, I gave it to a friend who absolutely loved it.  For the few knit garments I do sew, I serge the edges, and then use the regular machine's blind hem for knits.  I'm not doing it for decoration, and definitely not on doll clothes where this would be too difficult.  I leave the doll clothes to the talented ladies like you!   I've been hearing more about a coverstitch machine on a blog I've read recently, and pretty much decided the same thing you're thinking.  I'm ready for my own sewing room where I can have all my machines set up at once.  Right now I share it with a computer desk.  So my dream is to have a machine set for just ruffles, another for sewing, an embroidery machine, my serger and now a coverstitch machine.  Plus room for the ironing board and all kinds of storage.  That's my dream.  DH garage, and that's lots more space than I'll need, so I figure we'd be even.  My toys cost more than his.



I will have to post pictures of my sewing room. We just finished redoing it a few weeks ago. It's my favorite place in the entire world.


----------



## DMGeurts

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm not sewing on knit, so I don't miss it. I do like the wave stitch for embellishing edges, so that was a perk for me.   My mom's machine was an Elna 5 thread with every possible combo of stitches I think, so it probably had a cover stitch.  I'm not sure she ever used it though.  I didn't like the machine, it never agreed with me when I would sew at her house (it always misbehaved for me, and only me!  lol), so when she died, I gave it to a friend who absolutely loved it.  For the few knit garments I do sew, I serge the edges, and then use the regular machine's blind hem for knits.  I'm not doing it for decoration, and definitely not on doll clothes where this would be too difficult.  I leave the doll clothes to the talented ladies like you!   I've been hearing more about a coverstitch machine on a blog I've read recently, and pretty much decided the same thing you're thinking.  I'm ready for my own sewing room where I can have all my machines set up at once.  Right now I share it with a computer desk.  So my dream is to have a machine set for just ruffles, another for sewing, an embroidery machine, my serger and now a coverstitch machine.  Plus room for the ironing board and all kinds of storage.  That's my dream.  DH garage, and that's lots more space than I'll need, so I figure we'd be even.  My toys cost more than his.



I know... we are planning to build a garage - add on to our house - someday...  when/if that day ever comes - we'll be adding on a new master bedroom - DH said that I can have our current MB for my sewing room.    I think that's a bribe from DH to get me to surrender to the addition.  I don't dare tell him how tempted I am.  



aimeeg said:


> Not to be an enabler but . . .
> 
> The coupon code for first time HSN buyers is C70926.



Thanks...  You're not enabling at all...    (I saved it to my serger files- for future reference).  Does it have an expiration date?



aimeeg said:


> I will have to post pictures of my sewing room. We just finished redoing it a few weeks ago. It's my favorite place in the entire world.



PLEASE post pics - I'd love to see (and drool)  

D~


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

GlassSlippers said:


> Y'all probably already know this, but I thought I'd share just in case.
> 
> I already had a ruffler foot from my grandma's old Elna, but I couldn't get it to work even with the tutorial from youcanmakethis.com. I decided it must have been worn out and I needed a new one. In the Thriving Metropolis where I abide, the only real fabric store is a medium sized JoAnn so I have to take what I can get sometimes. The only ruffler they has was a whopping $15. If anybody else is thinking of getting the same one, you might want to know that while it works, there are no markings on the screw that determines how tight your ruffle will be. You have to kind of wing it. I counted the number of turns it took to get the results I wanted. The screw also has a tendency to loosen while your ruffling so all of a sudden you're not getting ruffles any more.
> 
> As you might have guessed, I'm not terribly happy with it. The good thing is that messing with it helped me figure out what I had been doing wrong with the first one, which does have markings and does not come loose while sewing. The JoAnn's version is going back to the store since I only used it enough to figure it out and make one ruffle which had to be adjusted so much that it would have been just as easy to zig zag over dental floss.
> 
> I hope my purchase error helps someone else avoid the same thing!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



I have had 3 of the generic ruffler feet from Joanns. I broke 2. the thing that pushes teh matrial under to make the ruffle snapped on both. They were $15 at the regular Joanns but the supercenter that had the Viking shop in it charged me $30!!!! I bought a Babylock when I bought my machine.



DMGeurts said:


> WOW!!  Thanks for taking the time to take photos - you make it look so easy and beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> OK Nini... what's the scoop?  I've never shopped at HSN before... how do I get the 15% off???
> 
> I just got done talking it over with DH - and what he said made perfect sense.  He said I should give it another month before I make any big purchases.  He said that this could be a "fad" and my sales could completely drop off (true) - he said that I really should see if my sales hold - then a new machine could truly be justified.  Right now, I really have nothing invested in this, other than fabric and time... if I buy a new machine - then I'd really be committing myself and dependant on my sewing to justify the machine purchase.  Make sense???    The way he said it, made perfect sense.
> 
> However... $499 - 15% = $424 + free shipping...  it's truly tempting...
> 
> D~



I had been wanting an embroidery machine for a while and told my DH I was looking at them. I was looking at the ones that were like $800, looking at ebay, craigslist, referbs in shops, etc. Ended up going to a place that has Vikings, Babylock etc. Ended up with a Babylock $4100! DH gave them his creditcard - "you never buy anything for yourself and you do so much for all of us" I have only had it for about a year & a half. It is paid off. Not from my sewing because that is mostly my kids but through overtime at work.  I just started selling some things. More for Disney money than anything else.  I can see your DH point because that's how I was thinking.  If your finances are ok for the purchase & it will make you happy, be easier for you, I say after your research for what you want - I would get it. I don't think your clothes will be a fad. I think you will have a very loyal fanbase and it will spread. I can't say how much but that's just my opinion.


----------



## DMGeurts

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> I had been wanting an embroidery machine for a while and told my DH I was looking at them. I was looking at the ones that were like $800, looking at ebay, craigslist, referbs in shops, etc. Ended up going to a place that has Vikings, Babylock etc. Ended up with a Babylock $4100! DH gave them his creditcard - "you never buy anything for yourself and you do so much for all of us" I have only had it for about a year & a half. It is paid off. Not from my sewing because that is mostly my kids but through overtime at work.  I just started selling some things. More for Disney money than anything else.  I can see your DH point because that's how I was thinking.  If your finances are ok for the purchase & it will make you happy, be easier for you, I say after your research for what you want - I would get it. I don't think your clothes will be a fad. I think you will have a very loyal fanbase and it will spread. I can't say how much but that's just my opinion.



I see what you are saying.    Our houshold finances could support me buying a machine - but I guess I'd really like to see myself earn it.  KWIM?  It's more of an independant thing, where I want to prove to myself that I can do it.

I hope I get a loyal fanbase someday.  

D~


----------



## teresajoy

chellewashere said:


> Good morning everyone. Just wanted to post a quick picture of a skirt I finished for Lorelei. I sure cant wait to be able to do pieces like y'all do.



Lorelei, like on Gilmore Girls? 



Sorry, I had to!  
Is that how you pronounce it though? I've  always thought that was a beautiful name. 

The skirt is  adorable! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Teresa, You look FABULOUS in that dress!  I really like that pattern.  And I am sick of this brown weather too.  My girls were protesting yesterday when they saw more snow falling from the sky.  I am totally ready for warm weather.
> 
> Teresa, Wendy, anyone......
> Can someone please tell me how to use the disney font (or for that matter) any other font in the Stitch era software?  I still can't figure it out.  When I start typing with a font in the program, it is always an outline insteadd of filled in.  Thanks!



Thank you!!!!! I was in BC the other day and kept  hoping I'd see you! 

I think your SEU has been answered. I tried opening mind up today and for some reason my computer can't find the file. So, I'm redownloading it. 

And, COME ON SPING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
That snow we got the other day (and I'm pretty sure I saw some yesterday, but decided to pretend I didn't) is very depressing! 



Granna4679 said:


> I can't wait for this pattern.  You and Lydia are just beautiful in the dresses.  Those colors are perfect!  Is Lydia's Sis Boom fabric?


Thank you!!! I really love this pattern! 
Both dresses are Sis Boom fabric. It's from Jennifer's new line  called "Honey Child" (Lydia LOVES to say that!) Lydia's is the Nelly print and mine is Rossetta. 



MinnieVanMom said:


> That is a dress I am going to have to make.  It is so very cute.  I love the adult version.



April, you will look so cute in this!!! 



Miz Diz said:


> Teresa - that dress does look great!  I was thinking the same thing that Wendy posted - about the chest.  My first thought was, I've got to make me one of those!
> 
> 
> Everyone's work looks so great.  Love the Jesse inspired outfit.



Thank you so much! It's a really great pattern. It went together easily. At first I thought the top wasn't going to fit me right, but I just adjusted the elastic length and it fixed it right up. Follow Carla's advice and try it on and adjust the elastic BEFORE you sew the elastic in. It goes a lot quicker if you don't have to pick out the stitching! Not that I'd know or anything....



jeniamt said:


> Thought I would share my little contribution to Kade's give:
> 
> Water bottles and holders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



These are wonderful. And, I'll repeat what others have said, there is no contribution to the Gives that is greater than another contribution. We all do what we can. And every "little" thing adds to the familie's happiness.  When I get upset at myself that I can't do more for the Gives, I am reminded of the widow in the Bible that was only able to contribute a coin of "small value". Yet, she contributed all that she could so the Bible says that her gift was of great value.  

I'm just so happy that so many people can help out in anyway they can for these families.   (sorry to go off on a bit of tangent like that, but I've been thinking about this for quite awhile!) 



aimeeg said:


> I finished a few more things today.



Aimee, I just love seeing your creations!! These are beautiful. 




garryhman said:


> I will open the door by saying that women are wonderful!
> 
> Hi, my name is Garry. I noticed this board while trying to get some sewing ideas. Some amazing stuff on here that you ladies (I didn't see any men) have made. I'm not great, maybe not even good, but I enjoy sewing. I made these little bags for my daughter and a friends son for our next trip to WDW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the sewing knowledge evident from the pieces displayed here, I was wondering what anyone might suggestions on fairly easy projects that a fat fingered guy could try to make? Mostly for my DDprincess



Welcome Garry! So nice to have you here! 




DMGeurts said:


> These are awesome!
> 
> D~



Couldn't remember which quote was for me, but thank you!!! And, I love your Sleeping Beauty set! 



Colleen27 said:


>



I love the pictures and outfits!!! 




disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Your customs are great but I was so excited to see your pics b/c I know the Belle in the blue dress very well.  She is super nice!



So cool that you know her!



chellewashere said:


> Hi where did you find a website where you were able to download it? I keep trying and cant find one..thanks



The one in the bookmarks is a download version.


----------



## SallyfromDE

aimeeg said:


> Not to be an enabler but . . .
> 
> The coupon code for first time HSN buyers is C70926.



Plus if you use Ebates, you can get another 3% off. They have HSN, QVC, Ebay and tons of other stores you can get the discount on. All you do, is go to the HSN, through their site. You get your check every 3 months.


----------



## cogero

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I finished another spring/summer dress for DD8.  This is the new round neck patter for big girls on YCMT.    I haven't added the buttons yet to make sure of the length of the round neck.   I also think on the next one I will make the dress fuller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will leave it up to her but am starting to think about possible embroidery/applique designs on the yellow.  Any suggestions?  I am leaning toward a simple monogram but she LOVES appliques....





SallyfromDE said:


> Plus if you use Ebates, you can get another 3% off. They have HSN, QVC, Ebay and tons of other stores you can get the discount on. All you do, is go to the HSN, through their site. You get your check every 3 months.



I love EBATES.


----------



## NiniMorris

SallyfromDE said:


> Plus if you use Ebates, you can get another 3% off. They have HSN, QVC, Ebay and tons of other stores you can get the discount on. All you do, is go to the HSN, through their site. You get your check every 3 months.



But...if you use ebates, you can't use the flex pay from HSN.  I found that out the hard way!

When we went to Disney back in Nov/Dec, I was afraid I would be still making clothes on the way down.  I managed to get almost everything done, but had some serious handwork and thread snipping to do.  So, I took my favorite embroidery/applique scissors with me.  Somehow, once we came back I couldn't find them anywhere!  I figured they loved Disney as much as I did and decided to stay.  

Yesterday, as I was getting my Baggallinni ready to go to the quilt and sewing expo, I found them!  Evidently I put them back in there after I was finished with them (what a novel idea!).  Since I haven't used the baggallinni since, I couldn't find them.  I am so happy, words cannot describe.  I have bought 5 pair of replacement scissors, but wasn't able to find anything that worked for me.  

I just did a quick square for the never-ending quilt for my son, and the whole thing looks so much neater!  I am so much in love with those stupid scissors!

And...Marathon thread WAS at the sewing/quilting expo this weekend, soI was able to pick up a few things and have an almost well stocked sewing room again....except I forgot to get white and black thread!  Now HOW can you forget that!


Lots and lots of beautiful stuff posted lately.  I really need to make something that I can post (read...FINISH something!)


Nini


----------



## billwendy

Okay - so did anyone else ever just burst into tears when they are sewing and stuff? First, I figured out that I cut the bodice for the simply sweet out of the 2nd skirt for the Belle dress and of course now I dont have enough left and THEN my embroidery machine ate a shirt - how the heck a 4x got hooked up into that I'll never know!! Grrrrrr... IM so FRUSTRATED..in trying to get the shirt unstuck, I broke 2 of my best seam rippers!!!! AHHHH!!!!!

Okay - I think I feel a bit better now - lol - except now I need to go to Joann's tomorrow!! Hopefully they have a coupon and a good sale!!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

billwendy said:


> Okay - so did anyone else ever just burst into tears when they are sewing and stuff? First, I figured out that I cut the bodice for the simply sweet out of the 2nd skirt for the Belle dress and of course now I dont have enough left and THEN my embroidery machine ate a shirt - how the heck a 4x got hooked up into that I'll never know!! Grrrrrr... IM so FRUSTRATED..in trying to get the shirt unstuck, I broke 2 of my best seam rippers!!!! AHHHH!!!!!
> 
> Okay - I think I feel a bit better now - lol - except now I need to go to Joann's tomorrow!! Hopefully they have a coupon and a good sale!!!!



Thursday, I was working on a present for a friend that is taking her autistic 18 year old son to Disney in a few weeks.  I was working on the Mickey head autism design that Heasther Sue has.

I dug through my stash to find the EXACT fabric for each part, checked for the perfect thread and sat down to do a test run.  Went to grab the first fabric and it is gone....the Princess decided it would make some great doll clothes.  After making her very mad, I was able to retrieve all my fabric.  Then as I started the stitch out...my thread was all replaced with shades of brown and beige.  The Princess informed me she liked those colors better!  As I got to the last part of stitching, my bobbin thread ran out.  While trying to wind another bobbin (my last good one) it disentergrated! 

I decided it was time to quit.

The next day wasn't much better.  Finally last night was a perfect day to sew.  I got three projects finished!  Today was pretty good ...but the cleaning needed me more.

I have several of THOSE days every week...I can so understand!


Nini


----------



## Diz-Mommy

billwendy said:


> Okay - so did anyone else ever just burst into tears when they are sewing and stuff? First, I figured out that I cut the bodice for the simply sweet out of the 2nd skirt for the Belle dress and of course now I dont have enough left and THEN my embroidery machine ate a shirt - how the heck a 4x got hooked up into that I'll never know!! Grrrrrr... IM so FRUSTRATED..in trying to get the shirt unstuck, I broke 2 of my best seam rippers!!!! AHHHH!!!!!
> 
> Okay - I think I feel a bit better now - lol - except now I need to go to Joann's tomorrow!! Hopefully they have a coupon and a good sale!!!!



Ummm, yeah, I've cried over many a sewing project.  You are not alone.  I'm sending you a big hug via DisBoards.  I just hate when a project goes to poo like that! 

I'm doing a little of my own crying/pouting today...unrelated to sewing, but DH took down a bunch of my favorite pictures of our boys when they were babies today while I was up nursing the baby.  We're prepping our house to put on the market and I knew they had to come down, but it just makes me sad.  Sad I don't get to look at them every time I come down the stairs and sad I have to watch a house I truly love become less and less "ours".  I just hate how you have to make a house look so impersonal so somebody else will want to buy it.   I need an angel to come sit on my shoulder and whisper "craft studio" and "new bigger house" in my ear for about a week...or maybe a month.


----------



## erin327

I am still just following along loving looking at all the awesome stuff you guys make.  I am in awe at the ideas you have and the skills to put it all together.  I was wondering if any of you have come across any simple (meaning not too expensive) "It's a Small World" items in your etsy or ebay browsing? I would like to purchase something for my almost 4 year old daughter for an upcoming trip.  I was thinking like an embroidered tshirt?


----------



## aimeeg

erin327 said:


> I am still just following along loving looking at all the awesome stuff you guys make.  I am in awe at the ideas you have and the skills to put it all together.  I was wondering if any of you have come across any simple (meaning not too expensive) "It's a Small World" items in your etsy or ebay browsing? I would like to purchase something for my almost 4 year old daughter for an upcoming trip.  I was thinking like an embroidered tshirt?



My go to girl for tee shirts is Jessica! She is the queen of the Disney Vacation shirt. On etsy and facebook her name is Magical Memories by Jessica. She can do anything. I have serious envy of her applique skills!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Always TMTQ, but awesome fab stuff, especially love the belle and snow white outfits, the fabulous dresses with the new sisboom fabrics and carlac pattern, and the AG princess outfits, truly, everything posted has been awesome!  Welcome Garry BTW!

Speaking of Sisboom, I finally got the courage to cut into some of mine instead of it looking pretty on the shelf:  This is the Lydia dress by Pink fig.  It went together well, although I didn't like some of her construction or shirring directions, so I pulled a Sinatra and did it my way LOL.  If anyone else is thinking of making it, I would recommend lengthening the sleeves; they're a bit too short and the seams have come undone and need to be repaired- and I had seriously reinforced them.  Otherwise, I liked it fine.





Also realized Friday night that I hadn't made outfits for the rodeo Saturday, so here's what a couple of hours and a stash did- it was my first time using the knit yoke skirt pattern from ycmt, but will def. not be the last; super easy, love her construction ideas took just over 30 minutes including cutting and ironing; nuff said:









oh, here's a randm pic of an ariel outfit a couple of gives back- I don't think I posted here:





Thanks for looking, and I promise I will try to keep up...


----------



## clairemolly

billwendy said:


> Okay - so did anyone else ever just burst into tears when they are sewing and stuff? First, I figured out that I cut the bodice for the simply sweet out of the 2nd skirt for the Belle dress and of course now I dont have enough left and THEN my embroidery machine ate a shirt - how the heck a 4x got hooked up into that I'll never know!! Grrrrrr... IM so FRUSTRATED..in trying to get the shirt unstuck, I broke 2 of my best seam rippers!!!! AHHHH!!!!!
> 
> Okay - I think I feel a bit better now - lol - except now I need to go to Joann's tomorrow!! Hopefully they have a coupon and a good sale!!!!



That was me on Friday Wendy!  I was 4 weeks late finishing up part of my mom's birthday gift...I know, I'm a horrible daughter.  Anyway, my sewing machine died...again.   I got it fixed once before, but it cost half as much as I paid for it.  I turned it off and went to get Claire from the bus stop.  Worked on it a while and couldn't get it to work. 
 Saturday morning I was messing with it again.  I could see the problem but couldn't fix it.  I broke down crying, since I have 4 Big Give dresses to make, plus all the stuff for our trip in June, not to mention finishing my mom's purse.  My super awesome DH told me to just take the old one out of my sewing area and do to the local Brother dealer to by myself a new machine..."a good one" in his words.  

I now am the proud owner of an Innov-is 80...did I mention how super awesome my DH is?


----------



## aboveH20

billwendy said:


> Okay - so did anyone else ever just burst into tears when they are sewing and stuff? First, I figured out that I cut the bodice for the simply sweet out of the 2nd skirt for the Belle dress and of course now I dont have enough left and THEN my embroidery machine ate a shirt - how the heck a 4x got hooked up into that I'll never know!! Grrrrrr... IM so FRUSTRATED..in trying to get the shirt unstuck, I broke 2 of my best seam rippers!!!! AHHHH!!!!!



    When I'm making something for a Big Give and the sewing demons strike I remember my sister's favorite saying, "No good deed goes unpunished."  BTW, if you haven't seen "Wicked" it's excellent, and that's the name of one of the songs.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Ugh!  I just lost all of my quotes!

Teresa, I was in BC and even at hobby lobby on Friday.  Were you? I could still use some pointers on the stitch era.  I still can't figure out how to get the disney font in there and what size is good for lettering and how to get it to my machine, etc.

I haven't posted anything I have made in quite awhile so I thought I would post the things I have been working on this past week/weekend.
This is an outfit I made for my niece to wear to WDW this week.  She only wanted Jessie:




A blanket and hat that I embroidered on for a friend that just had a baby:




I actually made these outfits for my girls to wear on our Disney trip back in September.  I never posted a pic of all of those outfits.  We just wore them to Disney on Ice Princess Wishes this past week so I thought I could post of pic of them wearing them there.  They aren't the best pics of the outfits though.  My oldest DD's has the 3 sleeping beauty fairies on her skirt and my youngest has heather's princess cuties on hers.  We got a TON of compliments on them.








Here's a picture where you can kind of see the back:




An AG dress a friend asked me to make for her daughter's doll -




A tshirt for the same friend's daughter and her doll




Shirts for my girl's to wear for St. Patrick's day




Thanks for looking!


----------



## PurpleEars

tricia said:


> I did one for myself for Halloween 2009.  I followed Leslie's tutorial from here http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/2009/05/okey-dokey.html but then had to calculate for an adult.  here is what I did.
> 
> 22" long skirt total
> 
> 2" yoke (4" strip WOF then in 1/2 lengthwise)
> 18" strips
> 2" ruffle
> 
> Strips 5" x 18" (28 strips, I could have used a few less)
> 
> Underskirt was 3 pieces of 42" x 18"
> Ruffle was 6 pieces of 42" x 4"
> 
> Here is what it looked like in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there is anything I forgot, or that you don't understand, just ask.



Thanks for sharing your instructions and picture. That looks like a fun skirt for Halloween! I am sure the instructions will come in handy for me some day.



Colleen27 said:


> I've got a few pics to share of my customs in action on our trip!



All of the outfits look great. I like this set the best. It looks like your family had a great time!



Waybuloo said:


> Oh, and hi!  I'm new here.  A sewing nut (but hard when running my own web based business making websites) - and addicted to YCMT and it's sister sites.  Wow, I'm totally wrapped to find this board!



Just want to say welcome!



EEs*Mommy said:


> So I am a slacker and have not been posting. I have been lurking. You ladies are making some amazing things. Love that we have Garry now! Welcome! And welcome to all the new ladies as well
> Things are nuts here. James started school and of course second week back we have all been sick. I am probably not going to be sewing much for a while. I need to start going through the house. Which I am not looking forward to. We plan on getting rid of a lot so with a 6 bedroom house it is going to be an undertaking. We hope James has a new job and we will be moving wherever that may be by June 1. Would really appreciate a few prayers for our path to be well lit for us  I am thinking our Disney trip may be pushed back but we will get there again some day right?



I want to send hugs your way with during this time of uncertainty. 



GlassSlippers said:


> I did do trapezoids: 6.5 at the top and 8.5 at the bottom, 10 inches long. The waist piece is 5.5 inches top to bottom, so the whole skirt is 15.5.   She's just a hair over 5 feet tall so with a little pair of those Soffee shorts underneath she's all set! I used a total of 12 strips. I didn't have any black bias tape so I'll need to pick that up so I can do the hem, but I'm pretty darned pleased with it. I made the whole thing in one day, which is a bit of an accomplishment for me! I'll tackle mine next. Wish me luck!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk
> 
> PS: I'll try to coerce DD into taking and posting pictures before she goes on her Chamber Choir tour on Monday!



That sounds like a nice skirt. Hopefully we will get to see a picture soon!



GlassSlippers said:


> Y'all probably already know this, but I thought I'd share just in case.
> 
> I already had a ruffler foot from my grandma's old Elna, but I couldn't get it to work even with the tutorial from youcanmakethis.com. I decided it must have been worn out and I needed a new one. In the Thriving Metropolis where I abide, the only real fabric store is a medium sized JoAnn so I have to take what I can get sometimes. The only ruffler they has was a whopping $15. If anybody else is thinking of getting the same one, you might want to know that while it works, there are no markings on the screw that determines how tight your ruffle will be. You have to kind of wing it. I counted the number of turns it took to get the results I wanted. The screw also has a tendency to loosen while your ruffling so all of a sudden you're not getting ruffles any more.
> 
> As you might have guessed, I'm not terribly happy with it. The good thing is that messing with it helped me figure out what I had been doing wrong with the first one, which does have markings and does not come loose while sewing. The JoAnn's version is going back to the store since I only used it enough to figure it out and make one ruffle which had to be adjusted so much that it would have been just as easy to zig zag over dental floss.
> 
> I hope my purchase error helps someone else avoid the same thing!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



Thanks for sharing your experience with your ruffler foot. I made the mistake of purchasing one from that auction site. That thing works, except the smallest ruffle factor it gives me is 2.5x, unless I do pleats instead. I plan to get the Brother one whenver I get around to it.



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I finished another spring/summer dress for DD8.  This is the new round neck patter for big girls on YCMT.    I haven't added the buttons yet to make sure of the length of the round neck.   I also think on the next one I will make the dress fuller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will leave it up to her but am starting to think about possible embroidery/applique designs on the yellow.  Any suggestions?  I am leaning toward a simple monogram but she LOVES appliques....



Those colours look nice and cheery. I think either option will work.



chellewashere said:


> Hi where did you find a website where you were able to download it? I keep trying and cant find one..thanks



The link for the software is in the bookmarks from the first page.



aimeeg said:


> It's pretty easy. The two main stitches I use are the 5 thread safety stitch and the 2 thread rolled hem. If you are staying in white it's easy peasy. You just take out one needle and remove three threads. There are few dials etc. . . you have to change also. If you change colors it takes a little more time but it's not that bad. Once you get a feel for the machine it's pretty user friendly.
> 
> The one other thing I like about this Singer is the manual. It is very easy to follow. In addition to having in-depth instructions it also has an easy to follow chart. It's a cheat sheet for all the stitches.
> 
> I personally like the five stitch safety stitch the best. It eliminates a lot of the straight stitching on the sewing machine- not all but a lot. It combines an overlock stitch with a double chainstitch. It is a very strong stitch. For example. I don't sew strips for stripworks on the sewing machine first. Here are a few pictures of what it does. (I did not press the strips yet.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Underside



Oh wow, seeing these pictures makes me want to upgrade my serger. The price on HSN is amazing, since the cheapest I have seen them here is 999.99 at Costco. Sadly we still get charged the 20%+ currency differential on many things even though $1 Canadian is worth about the same as $1 US.



billwendy said:


> Okay - so did anyone else ever just burst into tears when they are sewing and stuff? First, I figured out that I cut the bodice for the simply sweet out of the 2nd skirt for the Belle dress and of course now I dont have enough left and THEN my embroidery machine ate a shirt - how the heck a 4x got hooked up into that I'll never know!! Grrrrrr... IM so FRUSTRATED..in trying to get the shirt unstuck, I broke 2 of my best seam rippers!!!! AHHHH!!!!!
> 
> Okay - I think I feel a bit better now - lol - except now I need to go to Joann's tomorrow!! Hopefully they have a coupon and a good sale!!!!



I am sorry to hear about your problems Wendy.  Hopefully tomorrow is a better sewing day!



ireland_nicole said:


> Speaking of Sisboom, I finally got the courage to cut into some of mine instead of it looking pretty on the shelf:  This is the Lydia dress by Pink fig.  It went together well, although I didn't like some of her construction or shirring directions, so I pulled a Sinatra and did it my way LOL.  If anyone else is thinking of making it, I would recommend lengthening the sleeves; they're a bit too short and the seams have come undone and need to be repaired- and I had seriously reinforced them.  Otherwise, I liked it fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also realized Friday night that I hadn't made outfits for the rodeo Saturday, so here's what a couple of hours and a stash did- it was my first time using the knit yoke skirt pattern from ycmt, but will def. not be the last; super easy, love her construction ideas took just over 30 minutes including cutting and ironing; nuff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, here's a randm pic of an ariel outfit a couple of gives back- I don't think I posted here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking, and I promise I will try to keep up...



Beautiful outfits. Also thanks for sharing your Big Give outfit - it is always nice to see what other people send.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Disneygirlsandandrew...super cute stuff!  Sorry for the lack of a quote, but I'm on my iPad, and I'm still not good at making long quotes with pics work well. . I like the skirts you made...is it the Insa?  I like them, and know its something I want to make for Rebecca at some point.


----------



## garryhman

clairemolly said:


> I now am the proud owner of an Innov-is 80...did I mention how super awesome my DH is?



 Way to go clairemolly's DH! I'm glad you can get back to sewing! Looking forward to see what comes of it!


----------



## DMGeurts

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Ugh!  I just lost all of my quotes!
> 
> Teresa, I was in BC and even at hobby lobby on Friday.  Were you? I could still use some pointers on the stitch era.  I still can't figure out how to get the disney font in there and what size is good for lettering and how to get it to my machine, etc.
> 
> I haven't posted anything I have made in quite awhile so I thought I would post the things I have been working on this past week/weekend.
> This is an outfit I made for my niece to wear to WDW this week.  She only wanted Jessie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A blanket and hat that I embroidered on for a friend that just had a baby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually made these outfits for my girls to wear on our Disney trip back in September.  I never posted a pic of all of those outfits.  We just wore them to Disney on Ice Princess Wishes this past week so I thought I could post of pic of them wearing them there.  They aren't the best pics of the outfits though.  My oldest DD's has the 3 sleeping beauty fairies on her skirt and my youngest has heather's princess cuties on hers.  We got a TON of compliments on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture where you can kind of see the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An AG dress a friend asked me to make for her daughter's doll -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tshirt for the same friend's daughter and her doll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirts for my girl's to wear for St. Patrick's day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



I love everything...  the dresses you made for your girls are just precious - I love the colors!

The Ag outfits are cute - we have the AG version of the zebra print dress - and yours is an excellent replica!!  Great job!  Did you make the girl dress to match?  I love the little tshirts too!  

D~


----------



## peachygreen

Thanks for the comments on our cruise outfits.  I ended up having to go out of town this week so I am finally back to post the rest of the weeks outfits.

This first outfit I didn't make, I bought it on Etsy from stitchesnbows.  









One of these days I will either a) learn how to applique or b) get an embroidery machine of my own and I could do this myself.  

This next outfit I threw together at the very last second and I loved how her Queen of Hearts Dress came together.






She was asked to play the White Rabbit in Tea with Alice.






My Alice wore her Alice costume from Halloween





Afterwards the Alice was very confused as to who she was if this was Alice.






The next set of outfits I also bought of Etsy from our very own EllenBenny
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Thanks - I loved those outfits.

And finally I made Megan her Cinderella dress which she wore the last night when we celebrated her birthday.






I guess now I can start thinking about outfits for our Thanksgiving trip in 2012.


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

VBAndrea said:


> Love the bright yellow.  I agree, I think a monogram would look great.



Thanks!



dianemom2 said:


> That is so pretty!  I love the cheerful color!  The dress would definitely look great with something appliqued on the front.



Thanks!



DMGeurts said:


> This turned out so nice - I love the bright yellow!  I think that a monogram would look fabulous!
> 
> D~



Thanks!



miprender said:


> Those came out great. Hope your ankle gets better.
> 
> Sweet. I think this dress would be perfect for any type of embroidery.



Thanks!



cogero said:


> ooh I have this pattern on my pile. I totally love your colors.



I loved it and have plans to make another. This one I will make wider because I want it to be fuller.  I am also going to add a 3rd fabric at the sides --  kind of a modified Vida. 



MinnieVanMom said:


> It is just a beautiful dress.



Thanks!

We have decided that since it has a bit a retro look to it we are going to put a big ol' retro A applique in red on the front.  I can't wait to get it on there but I am just too darn tired tonight.



billwendy said:


> Okay - so did anyone else ever just burst into tears when they are sewing and stuff? First, I figured out that I cut the bodice for the simply sweet out of the 2nd skirt for the Belle dress and of course now I dont have enough left and THEN my embroidery machine ate a shirt - how the heck a 4x got hooked up into that I'll never know!! Grrrrrr... IM so FRUSTRATED..in trying to get the shirt unstuck, I broke 2 of my best seam rippers!!!! AHHHH!!!!!
> 
> Okay - I think I feel a bit better now - lol - except now I need to go to Joann's tomorrow!! Hopefully they have a coupon and a good sale!!!!



It happens!!!  I have done similar things and gotten super upset.   It's just fabric and it will get better!!!



PurpleEars said:


> Those colours look nice and cheery. I think either option will work.=


----------



## chellewashere

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Ugh!  I just lost all of my quotes!
> 
> Teresa, I was in BC and even at hobby lobby on Friday.  Were you? I could still use some pointers on the stitch era.  I still can't figure out how to get the disney font in there and what size is good for lettering and how to get it to my machine, etc.
> 
> I haven't posted anything I have made in quite awhile so I thought I would post the things I have been working on this past week/weekend.
> This is an outfit I made for my niece to wear to WDW this week.  She only wanted Jessie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A blanket and hat that I embroidered on for a friend that just had a baby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually made these outfits for my girls to wear on our Disney trip back in September.  I never posted a pic of all of those outfits.  We just wore them to Disney on Ice Princess Wishes this past week so I thought I could post of pic of them wearing them there.  They aren't the best pics of the outfits though.  My oldest DD's has the 3 sleeping beauty fairies on her skirt and my youngest has heather's princess cuties on hers.  We got a TON of compliments on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture where you can kind of see the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An AG dress a friend asked me to make for her daughter's doll -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tshirt for the same friend's daughter and her doll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirts for my girl's to wear for St. Patrick's day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



All so beautiful..cant wait till I can do this. Lucky little girls


----------



## Miz Diz

MyDisneyTrio said:


> to those of you who digitize.... what software do you use?  I downloaded stitch era and can do names with it, but have no clue how to use it otherwise.



I am using Stitch Era, but getting frustrated with it.  It does not always stitch out well.  I just did something for someone and the lettering didn't look that great. It does not digitize all fonts that well.  I am also trying to create an applique with letters and can not get the O to applique right.  It keeps giving me a running stitch for the middle part of the O, instead of the applique stitch.

I did the Embird trial and did not care for it.  

I think I'm going to bite the bullet and buy the Floriani Suite. It is expensive, but the plus is that you do not have to pay for any upgrades.  They also let you install on more than 1 computer.


----------



## Tweevil

Hi Guys,
If anyone has an extra prayer or blessing and wouldn't mind sharing can you send one my way?  I am leaving now for the hospital for the surgery to fix my ulcerations/stomach/gut.  It is supposed to be a long surgery and I wish I could say I was brave but I am not.  Hopefully in 4-5 hours I will be out of the OR and on the right side of things.

Thanks


----------



## Waybuloo

Tweevil said:


> Hi Guys,
> If anyone has an extra prayer or blessing and wouldn't mind sharing can you send one my way?  I am leaving now for the hospital for the surgery to fix my ulcerations/stomach/gut.  It is supposed to be a long surgery and I wish I could say I was brave but I am not.  Hopefully in 4-5 hours I will be out of the OR and on the right side of things.
> 
> Thanks



Sending blessings your way Tweevil


----------



## DMGeurts

Tweevil said:


> Hi Guys,
> If anyone has an extra prayer or blessing and wouldn't mind sharing can you send one my way?  I am leaving now for the hospital for the surgery to fix my ulcerations/stomach/gut.  It is supposed to be a long surgery and I wish I could say I was brave but I am not.  Hopefully in 4-5 hours I will be out of the OR and on the right side of things.
> 
> Thanks



I am praying for you Tweevil...  I hope your surgery is a success and your recovery is quick.



peachygreen said:


> Thanks for the comments on our cruise outfits.  I ended up having to go out of town this week so I am finally back to post the rest of the weeks outfits.
> 
> This first outfit I didn't make, I bought it on Etsy from stitchesnbows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of these days I will either a) learn how to applique or b) get an embroidery machine of my own and I could do this myself.
> 
> This next outfit I threw together at the very last second and I loved how her Queen of Hearts Dress came together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was asked to play the White Rabbit in Tea with Alice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Alice wore her Alice costume from Halloween
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afterwards the Alice was very confused as to who she was if this was Alice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next set of outfits I also bought of Etsy from our very own EllenBenny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - I loved those outfits.
> 
> And finally I made Megan her Cinderella dress which she wore the last night when we celebrated her birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess now I can start thinking about outfits for our Thanksgiving trip in 2012.



Cute, I love everything!  That photo of your littlest dd is just adorable - I love how she is looking at the camera.  

D~


----------



## NiniMorris

Tweevil said:


> Hi Guys,
> If anyone has an extra prayer or blessing and wouldn't mind sharing can you send one my way?  I am leaving now for the hospital for the surgery to fix my ulcerations/stomach/gut.  It is supposed to be a long surgery and I wish I could say I was brave but I am not.  Hopefully in 4-5 hours I will be out of the OR and on the right side of things.
> 
> Thanks



Tweevil,

Prayers for swift surgery and speedy recovery!  

Nini


----------



## VBAndrea

OK, this is sort of off topic but not really because all of you who are getting to spend $$$ on new sergers and embroidery machines are making me jealous.  The other night I opened our freezer to find water everywhere.  We've had some freezer issues in the past and repairs, but the frig side bit the dust this time as well.  Thankfully we have a spare frig in the garage so not all was lost.  But I will be spending our $$$ on a new frig rather than new sewing appliances 

Anyhoo, we had a wide by side (which they dfon't make anymore as apparently ours had a very long life (9 years) compared to others) and I don't know if I can go to a regular side by side as putting pizzas on their side bothers me.  Are the bottom freezers workable or do those of you who have them find that you're digging to find stuff?  Should I just get a cheap $1000 frig or go for the bells and whistles and spend $2000?  The Whirlpool Latitude looks nice.

And my buttonholer went to buttonhole heaven last night as I was adding a buttonhole for a g-tube so now I have a really crappy looking BG gift to send!   See, I need a new sewing machine now too -- the buttonholer was my favorite feature of my machine!





aimeeg said:


> It's pretty easy. The two main stitches I use are the 5 thread safety stitch and the 2 thread rolled hem. If you are staying in white it's easy peasy. You just take out one needle and remove three threads. There are few dials etc. . . you have to change also. If you change colors it takes a little more time but it's not that bad. Once you get a feel for the machine it's pretty user friendly.
> 
> The one other thing I like about this Singer is the manual. It is very easy to follow. In addition to having in-depth instructions it also has an easy to follow chart. It's a cheat sheet for all the stitches.
> 
> I personally like the five stitch safety stitch the best. It eliminates a lot of the straight stitching on the sewing machine- not all but a lot. It combines an overlock stitch with a double chainstitch. It is a very strong stitch. For example. I don't sew strips for stripworks on the sewing machine first. Here are a few pictures of what it does. (I did not press the strips yet.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Underside


OMG that's gorgeous!  Telling myself now that a refrigerator is more important than a new serger.  My cheap serger  works just fine.  Ugh!



billwendy said:


> Okay - so did anyone else ever just burst into tears when they are sewing and stuff? First, I figured out that I cut the bodice for the simply sweet out of the 2nd skirt for the Belle dress and of course now I dont have enough left and THEN my embroidery machine ate a shirt - how the heck a 4x got hooked up into that I'll never know!! Grrrrrr... IM so FRUSTRATED..in trying to get the shirt unstuck, I broke 2 of my best seam rippers!!!! AHHHH!!!!!
> 
> Okay - I think I feel a bit better now - lol - except now I need to go to Joann's tomorrow!! Hopefully they have a coupon and a good sale!!!!


Joann's had a fabulous sale last week and I think it continues to this week.  I grabbed lots of flyers last week b/c I think they had a 50% off coupon.  I want some knits to try some new things.

And I am about ready to cry as well.  My buttonholer gave me a couple of issues when I was doing numerous button holes for Kade's Give on his books, but I thought I fanagled it into working again.  So last night I add a buttonhole to an entirely completed BG dress for a G tube and it stopped working and my button hole looks horrid!  I feel like I should never make another outfit for a BG again.  I swear I'm signing up for a tote the next time!



ireland_nicole said:


> Always TMTQ, but awesome fab stuff, especially love the belle and snow white outfits, the fabulous dresses with the new sisboom fabrics and carlac pattern, and the AG princess outfits, truly, everything posted has been awesome!  Welcome Garry BTW!
> 
> Speaking of Sisboom, I finally got the courage to cut into some of mine instead of it looking pretty on the shelf:  This is the Lydia dress by Pink fig.  It went together well, although I didn't like some of her construction or shirring directions, so I pulled a Sinatra and did it my way LOL.  If anyone else is thinking of making it, I would recommend lengthening the sleeves; they're a bit too short and the seams have come undone and need to be repaired- and I had seriously reinforced them.  Otherwise, I liked it fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also realized Friday night that I hadn't made outfits for the rodeo Saturday, so here's what a couple of hours and a stash did- it was my first time using the knit yoke skirt pattern from ycmt, but will def. not be the last; super easy, love her construction ideas took just over 30 minutes including cutting and ironing; nuff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, here's a randm pic of an ariel outfit a couple of gives back- I don't think I posted here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking, and I promise I will try to keep up...


Beautiful shirring!  What a gorgeous outfit!  And I love the rodeo set as well.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Ugh!  I just lost all of my quotes!
> 
> Teresa, I was in BC and even at hobby lobby on Friday.  Were you? I could still use some pointers on the stitch era.  I still can't figure out how to get the disney font in there and what size is good for lettering and how to get it to my machine, etc.
> 
> I haven't posted anything I have made in quite awhile so I thought I would post the things I have been working on this past week/weekend.
> This is an outfit I made for my niece to wear to WDW this week.  She only wanted Jessie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A blanket and hat that I embroidered on for a friend that just had a baby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually made these outfits for my girls to wear on our Disney trip back in September.  I never posted a pic of all of those outfits.  We just wore them to Disney on Ice Princess Wishes this past week so I thought I could post of pic of them wearing them there.  They aren't the best pics of the outfits though.  My oldest DD's has the 3 sleeping beauty fairies on her skirt and my youngest has heather's princess cuties on hers.  We got a TON of compliments on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture where you can kind of see the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An AG dress a friend asked me to make for her daughter's doll -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tshirt for the same friend's daughter and her doll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirts for my girl's to wear for St. Patrick's day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Everything is beautiful!  Seeing that name embroidered so makes me want a new embroidery machine.  "Must keeping thinking new refrigerator"  -- and did I mention we are switching to stainless steel so I really need a new stoe and microwave too now (thankfully already got the stainless steel dishwasher when that broke last year!).



peachygreen said:


> Thanks for the comments on our cruise outfits.  I ended up having to go out of town this week so I am finally back to post the rest of the weeks outfits.
> 
> This first outfit I didn't make, I bought it on Etsy from stitchesnbows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess now I can start thinking about outfits for our Thanksgiving trip in 2012.



Sorry i ran out of space to quote all the pics.  I can't beleive your wardrobe for the trip!  You had to have done an outfit changes everyday.  You had soooo many nice things!



Tweevil said:


> Hi Guys,
> If anyone has an extra prayer or blessing and wouldn't mind sharing can you send one my way?  I am leaving now for the hospital for the surgery to fix my ulcerations/stomach/gut.  It is supposed to be a long surgery and I wish I could say I was brave but I am not.  Hopefully in 4-5 hours I will be out of the OR and on the right side of things.
> 
> Thanks



Good news is under general you'll never remember those 4-5 hours of your life.  I hope your recovery goes smoothly.


----------



## NiniMorris

VBAndrea said:


> OK, this is sort of off topic but not really because all of you who are getting to spend $$$ on new sergers and embroidery machines are making me jealous.  The other night I opened our freezer to find water everywhere.  We've had some freezer issues in the past and repairs, but the frig side bit the dust this time as well.  Thankfully we have a spare frig in the garage so not all was lost.  But I will be spending our $$$ on a new frig rather than new sewing appliances
> 
> Anyhoo, we had a wide by side (which they dfon't make anymore as apparently ours had a very long life (9 years) compared to others) and I don't know if I can go to a regular side by side as putting pizzas on their side bothers me.  Are the bottom freezers workable or do those of you who have them find that you're digging to find stuff?  Should I just get a cheap $1000 frig or go for the bells and whistles and spend $2000?  The Whirlpool Latitude looks nice.
> 
> And my buttonholer went to buttonhole heaven last night as I was adding a buttonhole for a g-tube so now I have a really crappy looking BG gift to send!   See, I need a new sewing machine now too -- the buttonholer was my favorite feature of my machine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG that's gorgeous!  Telling myself now that a refrigerator is more important than a new serger.  My cheap serger  works just fine.  Ugh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I am about ready to cry as well.  My buttonholer gave me a couple of issues when I was doing numerous button holes for Kade's Give on his books, but I thought I fanagled it into working again.  So last night I add a buttonhole to an entirely completed BG dress for a G tube and it stopped working and my button hole looks horrid!  I feel like I should never make another outfit for a BG again.  I swear I'm signing up for a tote the next time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is beautiful!  Seeing that name embroidered so makes me want a new embroidery machine.  "Must keeping thinking new refrigerator"  -- and did I mention we are switching to stainless steel so I really need a new stoe and microwave too now (thankfully already got the stainless steel dishwasher when that broke last year!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know how you feel....we have a chest type deep freeze that after 10 years of faithful service has decided it doesn't like to maintain a constant temp!  We really need to replace it.
> 
> We also started replacing all our 'builder grade' appliances last year.  I now have a new dishwasher and stove (my baby!...LOVE it!) all stainless.   After I pay off the stove I get a new refrigerator.  I am also interested in your refrigerator answers.
> 
> That serger is making me really want to get one...but the one I have...well, so far it does my seam finishing, but that is all.  I was able to get the rolled hem stitch to work on the first day I had it, but cannot get it to do it again to save my life!
> 
> I guess since I have been an enabler so many times, I can't complain too much!  LOL
> 
> 
> Nini
Click to expand...


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Andrea,  sorry about the no quote, it's that ipad thing...if I was going to replace my fridge, a bottom freezer is exactly what I'd get.  DH grew up with that style, and he prefers it, especially for the pizza issue.    If you think about it, it does make sense, hot air rises so a bottom freezer would stay colder in theory.  My fridge is 16 years old, and I'm ready for a new one, but can't bring myself to spend the $$ because there's nothing wrong with it other than the ice maker, which makes ice but doesn't dispense any more. Not worth spending the 2k to get the one I want.  The style I like is the bottom freezer, but has side by side fridge doors with ice and h2o dispensers too.  Pretty much the most expensive one at Lowes, lol.

If it makes you feel any better, the last BG I sent with a feeding tube hole had a crummy button hole too.  I took it out 3 times but still couldn't get t perfect.  It was ok, I didn't send a mess to the family, but I know it could have looked better!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Tweevil said:


> Hi Guys,
> If anyone has an extra prayer or blessing and wouldn't mind sharing can you send one my way?  I am leaving now for the hospital for the surgery to fix my ulcerations/stomach/gut.  It is supposed to be a long surgery and I wish I could say I was brave but I am not.  Hopefully in 4-5 hours I will be out of the OR and on the right side of things.
> 
> Thanks



Praying for you now!

I will quite on the other great stuff posted when I get to the computer- quoting from the iPhone is a bear!


----------



## RMAMom

Tweevil said:


> Hi Guys,
> If anyone has an extra prayer or blessing and wouldn't mind sharing can you send one my way?  I am leaving now for the hospital for the surgery to fix my ulcerations/stomach/gut.  It is supposed to be a long surgery and I wish I could say I was brave but I am not.  Hopefully in 4-5 hours I will be out of the OR and on the right side of things.
> 
> Thanks



Prayers for a quick and successful procedure and a peaceful, speedy recovery!


----------



## cogero

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I haven't posted anything I have made in quite awhile so I thought I would post the things I have been working on this past week/weekend.
> This is an outfit I made for my niece to wear to WDW this week.  She only wanted Jessie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


I absolutely love the Jessie outfit. I did a very similar one for a give and one for my DDs dance costume.



peachygreen said:


> Thanks for the comments on our cruise outfits.  I ended up having to go out of town this week so I am finally back to post the rest of the weeks outfits.
> 
> This first outfit I didn't make, I bought it on Etsy from stitchesnbows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of these days I will either a) learn how to applique or b) get an embroidery machine of my own and I could do this myself.
> 
> This next outfit I threw together at the very last second and I loved how her Queen of Hearts Dress came together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was asked to play the White Rabbit in Tea with Alice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Alice wore her Alice costume from Halloween
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afterwards the Alice was very confused as to who she was if this was Alice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next set of outfits I also bought of Etsy from our very own EllenBenny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - I loved those outfits.
> 
> And finally I made Megan her Cinderella dress which she wore the last night when we celebrated her birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess now I can start thinking about outfits for our Thanksgiving trip in 2012.



Adore the cruise outfits.



Tweevil said:


> Hi Guys,
> If anyone has an extra prayer or blessing and wouldn't mind sharing can you send one my way?  I am leaving now for the hospital for the surgery to fix my ulcerations/stomach/gut.  It is supposed to be a long surgery and I wish I could say I was brave but I am not.  Hopefully in 4-5 hours I will be out of the OR and on the right side of things.
> 
> Thanks



Many prayers being sent your way.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I am constantly getting signed out on this site.  I click the remember me box but it still keeps signing me out which makes it impossible to quote.  Anyone else having this problem?



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Disneygirlsandandrew...super cute stuff!  Sorry for the lack of a quote, but I'm on my iPad, and I'm still not good at making long quotes with pics work well. . I like the skirts you made...is it the Insa?  I like them, and know its something I want to make for Rebecca at some point.



Thanks!  Yes, it is the insa which is a really easy pattern.


DMGeurts said:


> I love everything...  the dresses you made for your girls are just precious - I love the colors!
> 
> The Ag outfits are cute - we have the AG version of the zebra print dress - and yours is an excellent replica!!  Great job!  Did you make the girl dress to match?  I love the little tshirts too!
> 
> D~


Thanks.  I tried to come as close to the AG dress as possible.  I didn't make the girl dress to match b/c the mom who asked me to make it said they didn't need it, but now my oldest DD is begging me to make her one.



chellewashere said:


> All so beautiful..cant wait till I can do this. Lucky little girls


Thanks!


cogero said:


> I absolutely love the Jessie outfit. I did a very similar one for a give and one for my DDs dance costume.
> 
> .



Thanks!  I was pleased with how it came out since I am usually more of a ruffle and frou frou person.    But my sister and her daughter are not so I kept it toned down.  I guess she loved it though and twirled and twirled when she put it on so that makes me feel good.


----------



## dianemom2

NiniMorris said:


> VBAndrea said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, this is sort of off topic but not really because all of you who are getting to spend $$$ on new sergers and embroidery machines are making me jealous.  The other night I opened our freezer to find water everywhere.  We've had some freezer issues in the past and repairs, but the frig side bit the dust this time as well.  Thankfully we have a spare frig in the garage so not all was lost.  But I will be spending our $$$ on a new frig rather than new sewing appliances
> 
> Anyhoo, we had a wide by side (which they dfon't make anymore as apparently ours had a very long life (9 years) compared to others) and I don't know if I can go to a regular side by side as putting pizzas on their side bothers me.  Are the bottom freezers workable or do those of you who have them find that you're digging to find stuff?  Should I just get a cheap $1000 frig or go for the bells and whistles and spend $2000?  The Whirlpool Latitude looks nice.
> 
> And my buttonholer went to buttonhole heaven last night as I was adding a buttonhole for a g-tube so now I have a really crappy looking BG gift to send!   See, I need a new sewing machine now too -- the buttonholer was my favorite feature of my machine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG that's gorgeous!  Telling myself now that a refrigerator is more important than a new serger.  My cheap serger  works just fine.  Ugh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I am about ready to cry as well.  My buttonholer gave me a couple of issues when I was doing numerous button holes for Kade's Give on his books, but I thought I fanagled it into working again.  So last night I add a buttonhole to an entirely completed BG dress for a G tube and it stopped working and my button hole looks horrid!  I feel like I should never make another outfit for a BG again.  I swear I'm signing up for a tote the next time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is beautiful!  Seeing that name embroidered so makes me want a new embroidery machine.  "Must keeping thinking new refrigerator"  -- and did I mention we are switching to stainless steel so I really need a new stoe and microwave too now (thankfully already got the stainless steel dishwasher when that broke last year!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know how you feel....we have a chest type deep freeze that after 10 years of faithful service has decided it doesn't like to maintain a constant temp!  We really need to replace it.
> 
> We also started replacing all our 'builder grade' appliances last year.  I now have a new dishwasher and stove (my baby!...LOVE it!) all stainless.   After I pay off the stove I get a new refrigerator.  I am also interested in your refrigerator answers.
> 
> That serger is making me really want to get one...but the one I have...well, so far it does my seam finishing, but that is all.  I was able to get the rolled hem stitch to work on the first day I had it, but cannot get it to do it again to save my life!
> 
> I guess since I have been an enabler so many times, I can't complain too much!  LOL
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our fridge broke 3 days before Xmas.  We got a very nice fridge at HH Gregg with free next day delivery.  We'd had a side by side which I hated.  No room for anything in that fridge!  This time I got the french door fridge.  I bought an LG that they had on a great sale and I have been extremely happy with it so far.  We got black because all our other appliances were black too but it comes in stainless.  It has ice and water in the door.  I love it!  There is so much room.  I used to have stack everything up and we could never fit pizza in it.  But now there is room for everything.  Lowes had the same fridge for $20 less but couldn't deliver it for 2 weeks in black (they had it in stock in stainless).  HH Gregg matched Lowes price.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Tweevil said:


> Hi Guys,
> If anyone has an extra prayer or blessing and wouldn't mind sharing can you send one my way?  I am leaving now for the hospital for the surgery to fix my ulcerations/stomach/gut.  It is supposed to be a long surgery and I wish I could say I was brave but I am not.  Hopefully in 4-5 hours I will be out of the OR and on the right side of things.
> 
> Thanks



You got it!!  Prayers being sent for a successful surgery and speedy healing!


----------



## Piper

Tweevil said:


> Hi Guys,
> If anyone has an extra prayer or blessing and wouldn't mind sharing can you send one my way? I am leaving now for the hospital for the surgery to fix my ulcerations/stomach/gut. It is supposed to be a long surgery and I wish I could say I was brave but I am not. Hopefully in 4-5 hours I will be out of the OR and on the right side of things.
> 
> Thanks


 
Prayers are being said that your surgery be successful and healing is quick.


----------



## billwendy

Tweevil said:


> Hi Guys,
> If anyone has an extra prayer or blessing and wouldn't mind sharing can you send one my way?  I am leaving now for the hospital for the surgery to fix my ulcerations/stomach/gut.  It is supposed to be a long surgery and I wish I could say I was brave but I am not.  Hopefully in 4-5 hours I will be out of the OR and on the right side of things.
> 
> Thanks



Oh Val! Praying for you - please update us (or have Danny update us - lol) on how you are doing!!!! I hope it goes well!!!

THanks to everyone who commisserated with me!! lol....Im heading out to Joann's today for some more yellow fabric, newseam rippers and maybe some thread if the sale is good enough(whats this new buy 2 get one free stuff??).


----------



## T-rox

fun little technique i employed....





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## mommy2mrb

Tweevil said:


> Hi Guys,
> If anyone has an extra prayer or blessing and wouldn't mind sharing can you send one my way?  I am leaving now for the hospital for the surgery to fix my ulcerations/stomach/gut.  It is supposed to be a long surgery and I wish I could say I was brave but I am not.  Hopefully in 4-5 hours I will be out of the OR and on the right side of things.
> 
> Thanks



keeping you in my prayers that the surgery goes great and so does your recovery 



Andrea....I had a bottom freezer at our house in CA, did like it a lot, no ice/water dispensor though....here I have a side/side and it fits my frozen pizza just fine....it's  a GE model #GSH25JSXN SS with water and ice...its stainless, but not the good stainless...it shows finger prints, but it came with our condo...its enough room for me and Megan but not sure if it would be for a larger family.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Im so far behind it's hopeless to quote..
Here is my test dress for the Marissa pattern in the little size 




zipper


----------



## VBAndrea

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Andrea,  sorry about the no quote, it's that ipad thing...if I was going to replace my fridge, a bottom freezer is exactly what I'd get.  DH grew up with that style, and he prefers it, especially for the pizza issue.    If you think about it, it does make sense, hot air rises so a bottom freezer would stay colder in theory.  My fridge is 16 years old, and I'm ready for a new one, but can't bring myself to spend the $$ because there's nothing wrong with it other than the ice maker, which makes ice but doesn't dispense any more. Not worth spending the 2k to get the one I want.  The style I like is the bottom freezer, but has side by side fridge doors with ice and h2o dispensers too.  Pretty much the most expensive one at Lowes, lol.
> 
> If it makes you feel any better, the last BG I sent with a feeding tube hole had a crummy button hole too.  I took it out 3 times but still couldn't get t perfect.  It was ok, I didn't send a mess to the family, but I know it could have looked better!


That's the exact style frig I'm looking at -- called French doors.  I found one at the Navy Exchange that I like -- no tax and tomorrow I have a 5% off coupon and Sears had one I liked too that is a Samsung closeout model (larger than the newer model they are replacing it with for the same price!).  I need to research the Samsung and do a price comparison with tax.  Sears is having a sale on Sunday for 15% off but the saleslady wasn't sure the closeout would be included   If it makes or breaks the sale I'll bet they'll include it -- she even told me to call her cell b/c she is on vacation on Monday but would come in if I was going to purchase.  

I looked at Lowe's too and their prices were steeper on everything.

I feel bad about my buttonhole b/c I also messed up the applique on the dress in one part and it looks a bit icky.  That's why I think I might need to stick to tote bags from now on!  I'll post pics here once the family recieves the items.  The good thing about the buttonhole is it's really not in a terribly noticebable place.  

And on my dd's Jasmine dress I completely messed up Jasmine's arm and Jasmine and Aladdin still loved it and probably gave my dd more attention over that outfit that anyone did over any of the other customs.  The Aladdin we saw was beyond AWESOME though.  Too bad my dh was with me 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I am constantly getting signed out on this site.  I click the remember me box but it still keeps signing me out which makes it impossible to quote.  Anyone else having this problem?



I don't get signed out too often anymore, but I had that problem awhile back and it was a NIGHTMARE to sign back in again.  I'd sign in, it said welcome VBAndrea and then when I tried to reply to someone it wouldn't let me.


[Our fridge broke 3 days before Xmas.  We got a very nice fridge at HH Gregg with free next day delivery.  We'd had a side by side which I hated.  No room for anything in that fridge!  This time I got the french door fridge.  I bought an LG that they had on a great sale and I have been extremely happy with it so far.  We got black because all our other appliances were black too but it comes in stainless.  It has ice and water in the door.  I love it!  There is so much room.  I used to have stack everything up and we could never fit pizza in it.  But now there is room for everything.  Lowes had the same fridge for $20 less but couldn't deliver it for 2 weeks in black (they had it in stock in stainless).  HH Gregg matched Lowes price.[/QUOTE]

Ugh -- the quote messed up on me but thanks for mentioning HH Gregg -- we just had one open in the area so I will peek there as well.  We also have a Sears outlet that I want to look at.  Sometimes the damage is minimal -- for example Sears replaced our stove because they dented the bottom of it!!!  Had I known I would have just ased for a discount but our builders had already arranged replacement.  Good news is we got to pick all our appliances -- bad news is we went over our allowance and had no clue the Maytag Wide by Side was worthless.



mommy2mrb said:


> Andrea....I had a bottom freezer at our house in CA, did like it a lot, no ice/water dispensor though....here I have a side/side and it fits my frozen pizza just fine....it's  a GE model #GSH25JSXN SS with water and ice...its stainless, but not the good stainless...it shows finger prints, but it came with our condo...its enough room for me and Megan but not sure if it would be for a larger family.


We had a side by side in RI that fit pizzas if you took them out of the box.  I've also been having issues with veggies freezing though when placed on the side of the frig that abuts the freezer.  In just looking this morning I definitely decided on a French door freezer on the bottom.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Im so far behind it's hopeless to quote..
> Here is my test dress for the Marissa pattern in the little size
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?a...8&set=a.484953138457.261913.564578457&theater


Ugh!  Half the time I can never look at the FB photos!  I can't see your dress


----------



## VBAndrea

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Im so far behind it's hopeless to quote..
> Here is my test dress for the Marissa pattern in the little size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zipper



Hmm, pics are showing up now.  Please tell me you edited and I'm not going insane.

I just have to get this pattern -- I adore it.  Your neckline looks higher though -- is that just from the smaller size?  I worry a higher neckline would irritate my dd.


----------



## cogero

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Im so far behind it's hopeless to quote..
> Here is my test dress for the Marissa pattern in the little size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zipper



I am totally in love with this pattern.


----------



## NiniMorris

After doing my research I decided that if the deal on the Singer Serger is still on and in stock at the end of the month...I will take the plunge and get it.  The fact that HSN just sent me another 15% off coupon had absolutely NOTHING to do with it!  Right?

I won't have the money to go for it until then...so if it is meant to be it is meant to be....


Now, on to some work so I can justify another expense!  LOL

Nini


----------



## jeniamt

cogero said:


> I had plans to finish a Give tonite and work on something for DD it just isn't happening. We spent all day in CT at a dance competition.
> 
> It took us 2 hours to get home, it should of only taken us 30 minutes. There was a horrific bus crash this morning and they still have I-95 closed. So we had to take the long way and it was just bumper to bumper.
> 
> So now I am exhausted. I am actually thinking of turning the TV on and vegging out in front of it.



Oh my gosh, I saw pictures of that accident on yesterday's Today Show.  Terrible. 



DMGeurts said:


> Thank you everyone for your comments on my Sleeping Beauty outfit!
> 
> So - I went to JoAnn's yesterday (an unplanned trip) - then I discovered the two pages of coupons hidden inside the back cover of my coupon book - I was a happy girl!
> 
> Anyways, like a lot of you, I have a Viking shop inside my JoAnn's.  So - I talked to the lady while I was there.  They have two sergers that will do a cover stitch - the Huskylock s21 and the Huskylock s25.  The 21 runs about $799 (which is the best price I've found for a new machine that does the cover stitch) - she was willing to throw in the big box of extra feet (retail $150) for free.  I did not buy the machine, because I really wanted to come home and research it first.  So far, I am liking what I've read.  It's not a Babylock... but I am not sure that I can invest in a babylock yet.  The Huskylock comes with as many lessons as I need - which I will need a lot!
> 
> 
> *Does anyone have the Huskylock s21?*
> 
> 
> So, I guess, I am leaning towards getting the serger first.
> 
> I do enjoy doing the hand embroidery, because I can sit on the couch and do it in the evening while the family is in the livingroom - so I can still be part of the family and get some work done at the same time.  I just wish it didn't take so long - and sometimes I wish I wasn't such a perfectionist, I feel like I am always trying to out do myself.
> 
> Eventually, I think I will try to get an embroidery machine - after the serger.
> 
> Thanks again, everyone, for your advise - I truly appreciate it!
> 
> D~



Sounds like you may have already decided on the serger but I wanted to put my 2 cents in as well.  I have the cheapy singer which isn't great but I couldn't imagine sewing without it.  And I'm not selling my stuff.  Sewing goes so fast with it and makes me feel better that the underside of the clothes look nice and neat (for the most part   )

I have had my embroidery machine for a couple of weeks and am slightly frustrated with it.  Not sure what I expected but it is hard to get little designs sewn and I can't seems to fit a size 5 tshirt on my hoop that will sew 5x7 or bigger designs.  I even tried the inverted method but it didn't work great.  To speak to small designs, like you will need, I took a 4x4 design and shrunk it to fit on a checkbook cover I made myself.  And yuck, it didn't sew out well at all.  I know its a lot of getting used to but I took my serger out of the box and improved and quickened my sewing immediately.

Hope that helps.



teresajoy said:


> These are wonderful. And, I'll repeat what others have said, there is no contribution to the Gives that is greater than another contribution. We all do what we can. And every "little" thing adds to the familie's happiness.  When I get upset at myself that I can't do more for the Gives, I am reminded of the widow in the Bible that was only able to contribute a coin of "small value". Yet, she contributed all that she could so the Bible says that her gift was of great value.
> 
> I'm just so happy that so many people can help out in anyway they can for these families.   (sorry to go off on a bit of tangent like that, but I've been thinking about this for quite awhile!)



Oh you guys are so sweet.  I really didn't mean much by my "little" comment.  I do think of that same widow in the Bible and try to live my life as close to that as possible.  Such a hard thing to live up to with 4 kids and a husband who is so stressed about the security of his job.  I guess that is what Faith is all about.  I love participating in the Gives but also know my limitations!  The last month was crazy for me and I knew what I had time to contribute.  I guess compared to the custom hand appliqued dresses I've contributed in the past, these felt "little" to me.  For those who think they look hard/complicated, they are quite easy.  Probably less than an hour to make.  Figuring out the size to make to fit the bottle shape is probably the hardest part.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Andrea, the FB link was a goof- I edited and used photos I uploaded to webshots instead- FB is a pain in the patootie to use for pics now. Totally dislike it.

The neck line is very adjustable. Hannah is petite for her size, I made up the 18m-2T, but I shortened my elastic AND i did not add on extra as the pattern suggests, so they came out a tad shorter than I initially planned. knit elastic runs thru the gathered part at the neck in front and back and then you attach shoulder straps to the elastic (so there's no elastic actually ON the shoulder) You can easily increase the length of the shoulder strap or the elastic- or both to get the neckline you prefer.

The pattern is made up of several pieces- top of bodice, "cumberbund", back bodice, skirt, shoulder straps- BUT goes together easily. I have some Tinkerbelle fabric I think would be so cute in this pattern and I really want to make another one or 2!- but I've got to start a Cinderella dress in satin first. I love working with the cottons- they whip up so fast and this will be my first real princess gown. Sigh...hope I can do it justice. out of my comfort zone!


----------



## jeniamt

aboveH20 said:


> When I'm making something for a Big Give and the sewing demons strike I remember my sister's favorite saying, "No good deed goes unpunished."  BTW, if you haven't seen "Wicked" it's excellent, and that's the name of one of the songs.



Oh, I love Wicked!  And I just saw an ad on TV today that Wicked is coming to the Kennedy Center this summer.  



peachygreen said:


> Thanks - I loved those outfits.
> 
> And finally I made Megan her Cinderella dress which she wore the last night when we celebrated her birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess now I can start thinking about outfits for our Thanksgiving trip in 2012.



Everything is beautiful.  Love the picture of your little one!!!  Your DD is beautiful in her Cindy gown too.

Are you cruising for THanksgiving 2012?  We plan to as well.  We have a dummy cruise booked and are just waiting to move it as soon as the dates are released.  Not sure we'll do a 7 day again though.  We really want to go on one of the new ships.  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Im so far behind it's hopeless to quote..
> Here is my test dress for the Marissa pattern in the little size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zipper



I love this dress.  Looks cute on your little one and I think my DD11 would really like it as well.


----------



## kwitcherkicken99

Hey everyone! I have a crafting question...

Have any of you ever used fabric markers before?

Last week I got my hands on some "color your own" Disney Princess pillow cases. They came with some crayons, but I would like to do something a lot more washable and permanent. 

I've read that I can set the markers with an iron, but I'm worried I won't achieve the look I'm going for.

Any suggestions??

TIA!


----------



## aimeeg

jeniamt said:


> I have had my embroidery machine for a couple of weeks and am slightly frustrated with it.  Not sure what I expected but it is hard to get little designs sewn and I can't seems to fit a size 5 tshirt on my hoop that will sew 5x7 or bigger designs.  I even tried the inverted method but it didn't work great.  To speak to small designs, like you will need, I took a 4x4 design and shrunk it to fit on a checkbook cover I made myself.  And yuck, it didn't sew out well at all.  I know its a lot of getting used to but I took my serger out of the box and improved and quickened my sewing immediately.



I might have a trick for you.  I cut the side of all of the tee shirts that I applique. It took me way too many ruined tees to figure out that if I just cut up the side seem of the shirt it would make appliquéing way easier. After the design is finished I unhoop the shirt and serge the side. Easy Peasy!


----------



## jeniamt

aimeeg said:


> I might have a trick for you.  I cut the side of all of the tee shirts that I applique. It took me way too many ruined tees to figure out that if I just cut up the side seem of the shirt it would make appliquéing way easier. After the design is finished I unhoop the shirt and serge the side. Easy Peasy!



Thank you for the advice!  I will definitely do that next time.  I'm stitching a St. Patty's tshirt now and it is such a pain.  I turned it inside out, stitching upside down and still have to hold parts of the shirt back so it doesn't get caught in the needle.  Plus, I could only do the 5x7 even though I really wanted the 6x10.

Do you unstitch the entire side?  How does it look at the bottom when its restitched?  Thanks!!!


----------



## cogero

A dear friend of mine who happens to be a fellow DVC'er just adopted a baby so I guess I will be working on some of the dreaded onsies again.

Debating taking out the seam to do some appliques.

May see if I can make a dress in a super small size LOL.


----------



## NiniMorris

kwitcherkicken99 said:


> Hey everyone! I have a crafting question...
> 
> Have any of you ever used fabric markers before?
> 
> Last week I got my hands on some "color your own" Disney Princess pillow cases. They came with some crayons, but I would like to do something a lot more washable and permanent.
> 
> I've read that I can set the markers with an iron, but I'm worried I won't achieve the look I'm going for.
> 
> Any suggestions??
> 
> TIA!



I use fabric markers a lot.  Ink is made specifically for fabric, but they work similar to regular markers.  Crayons will look like...well, crayons.  The fabric markers can be heat set, but some brands don't require it...but I always do!


Hope that helps...


Nini


----------



## NiniMorris

Just in case I'm not able to get the new serger, I decided I should go ahead and get some more info on my serger.  

I have the DVD for mine and pulled it out.  I have not been able to get the rolled hem to work since the first day I got it...but I was able to get it to work!  I am so excited.  Now I might just decide to go ahead and try some of the other stitches it has.


I can't believe how much easier it is to make the Rosetta bag with only one layer of fabric per ruffle!  


Nini


----------



## aimeeg

jeniamt said:


> Thank you for the advice!  I will definitely do that next time.  I'm stitching a St. Patty's tshirt now and it is such a pain.  I turned it inside out, stitching upside down and still have to hold parts of the shirt back so it doesn't get caught in the needle.  Plus, I could only do the 5x7 even though I really wanted the 6x10.
> 
> Do you unstitch the entire side?  How does it look at the bottom when its restitched?  Thanks!!!



It looks fine. You can't even tell that the seam was cut. I normally cut up to 1/2 inch before the armpit. That way you have a little room to veer off when you serge it closed.


----------



## kwitcherkicken99

NiniMorris said:


> I use fabric markers a lot. Ink is made specifically for fabric, but they work similar to regular markers. Crayons will look like...well, crayons. The fabric markers can be heat set, but some brands don't require it...but I always do!
> 
> 
> Hope that helps...
> 
> 
> Nini


Yes! That greatly sets my mind at ease!

Are there any secrets to upkeep or maintaining their color over time?


----------



## sheridee32

NiniMorris said:


> After doing my research I decided that if the deal on the Singer Serger is still on and in stock at the end of the month...I will take the plunge and get it.  The fact that HSN just sent me another 15% off coupon had absolutely NOTHING to do with it!  Right?
> 
> I won't have the money to go for it until then...so if it is meant to be it is meant to be....
> 
> 
> Now, on to some work so I can justify another expense!  LOL
> 
> Nini



Be careful getting anything singer I wont buy anymore singer anything long story short i got a nice singer sewing machine from joanns back in july with retirement money in december a screw that has something to do with tension fell out called the 1800 number they said to take it toa place west of houston this is about 2 hours away or i could pay to have shipped but they would gladly pay to send it back to me when they fixed it in texas there were only 4 places that do the warrrenty work i was very disipointed and i had the same problem with my singer serger i got  a juki serger and it is great. It was about 500 and it has paid for its self 3 times over


----------



## weluvdizne

Tweevil said:


> Hi Guys,
> If anyone has an extra prayer or blessing and wouldn't mind sharing can you send one my way?  I am leaving now for the hospital for the surgery to fix my ulcerations/stomach/gut.  It is supposed to be a long surgery and I wish I could say I was brave but I am not.  Hopefully in 4-5 hours I will be out of the OR and on the right side of things.
> 
> Thanks



Just saw this and wanted to say I hope it all went well and wish you a speedy recovery.  Hopefully you had laproscopic surgery.  I had my first ever surgery about 2 months ago to have my gallbladder removed and I was a big baby before the surgery, but now, looking back, it was a piece of cake.  Well, not really, but it wasn't bad at all.  Best wishes and hope all is well!


----------



## DMGeurts

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Im so far behind it's hopeless to quote..
> Here is my test dress for the Marissa pattern in the little size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zipper



This is really cute!  



NiniMorris said:


> After doing my research I decided that if the deal on the Singer Serger is still on and in stock at the end of the month...I will take the plunge and get it.  The fact that HSN just sent me another 15% off coupon had absolutely NOTHING to do with it!  Right?
> 
> I won't have the money to go for it until then...so if it is meant to be it is meant to be....
> 
> 
> Now, on to some work so I can justify another expense!  LOL
> 
> Nini



It is a good deal... but I am kind of in the same boat - even though it is a great deal - I am still leaning towards the Huskylock s21... if only for the unlimited lessons.  



jeniamt said:


> Sounds like you may have already decided on the serger but I wanted to put my 2 cents in as well.  I have the cheapy singer which isn't great but I couldn't imagine sewing without it.  And I'm not selling my stuff.  Sewing goes so fast with it and makes me feel better that the underside of the clothes look nice and neat (for the most part   )
> 
> I have had my embroidery machine for a couple of weeks and am slightly frustrated with it.  Not sure what I expected but it is hard to get little designs sewn and I can't seems to fit a size 5 tshirt on my hoop that will sew 5x7 or bigger designs.  I even tried the inverted method but it didn't work great.  To speak to small designs, like you will need, I took a 4x4 design and shrunk it to fit on a checkbook cover I made myself.  And yuck, it didn't sew out well at all.  I know its a lot of getting used to but I took my serger out of the box and improved and quickened my sewing immediately.



Thank you for your opinion.    I have not made a decision yet - but I am leaning way towards the serger.



NiniMorris said:


> Just in case I'm not able to get the new serger, I decided I should go ahead and get some more info on my serger.
> 
> I have the DVD for mine and pulled it out.  I have not been able to get the rolled hem to work since the first day I got it...but I was able to get it to work!  I am so excited.  Now I might just decide to go ahead and try some of the other stitches it has.
> 
> 
> I can't believe how much easier it is to make the Rosetta bag with only one layer of fabric per ruffle!
> 
> 
> Nini



That is so excellent... see??? Maybe you don't need to get a new serger?  



sheridee32 said:


> Be careful getting anything singer I wont buy anymore singer anything long story short i got a nice singer sewing machine from joanns back in july with retirement money in december a screw that has something to do with tension fell out called the 1800 number they said to take it toa place west of houston this is about 2 hours away or i could pay to have shipped but they would gladly pay to send it back to me when they fixed it in texas there were only 4 places that do the warrrenty work i was very disipointed and i had the same problem with my singer serger i got  a juki serger and it is great. It was about 500 and it has paid for its self 3 times over



This is very good to know...  I am a little nervous about making such a big purchase online...  especially something that I know nothing about.  I am also a little nervous about Singers in general - they seem to have gotten a pretty bad reputation in the last few years because of quality issues.  I am really torn, because it seems that so many here have this model and have good experiences with it.  

I am glad that my DH is making me sit on the purchase for another month - it will make me do more research and hopefully come to a better conclusion.  I guess I don't mind spending money on a good product - but I am a thrifty person by nature - and I really want to get the best item I can get, for the best price point I can get it at.  

D~


----------



## weluvdizne

T-rox said:


> fun little technique i employed....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


I love this!  Super cute!


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Im so far behind it's hopeless to quote..
> Here is my test dress for the Marissa pattern in the little size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zipper


The dress looks great and your daughter is adorable!! How old is she now?  she has such a sweet angelic face. 



DMGeurts said:


> This is very good to know...  I am a little nervous about making such a big purchase online...  especially something that I know nothing about.  I am also a little nervous about Singers in general - they seem to have gotten a pretty bad reputation in the last few years because of quality issues.  I am really torn, because it seems that so many here have this model and have good experiences with it.
> 
> I am glad that my DH is making me sit on the purchase for another month - it will make me do more research and hopefully come to a better conclusion.  I guess I don't mind spending money on a good product - but I am a thrifty person by nature - and I really want to get the best item I can get, for the best price point I can get it at.
> 
> D~


I have not had much luck with Singer sewing machines.  I'm disappointed as I had higher standards for Singer.  However, I lovemy Brother machine.  It just stitches out so much nicer.  All in all, it's a much more pleasant experience to use the Brother.  Take my opinion as you will, because I only have sewing machines, not a serger, but someday, I hope to fit it in the budget.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Enabler Alert!!!!

CarlaC's new pattern for the gorgeous dresses we've been seeing lately- Including Teresa Joys, Lydias, and Hannahs- is available on the Sisboom website:
www.sisboom.com
Not on YCMT, but if anyone wants to buy direct from the source, I just checked on the patterns page and it's there- $10.00 each the kids runs from 6mo-13 yrs (Boy do I LOVE Carla) and then the womens picks up and goes to 3x.

Happy Shopping!


----------



## jessica52877

VBAndrea said:


> Hmm, pics are showing up now.  Please tell me you edited and I'm not going insane.
> 
> I just have to get this pattern -- I adore it.  Your neckline looks higher though -- is that just from the smaller size?  I worry a higher neckline would irritate my dd.



I am interested to see how the one I made fits T's Vi in the neck. Hopefully she'll receive it today. 



kwitcherkicken99 said:


> Hey everyone! I have a crafting question...
> 
> Have any of you ever used fabric markers before?
> 
> Last week I got my hands on some "color your own" Disney Princess pillow cases. They came with some crayons, but I would like to do something a lot more washable and permanent.
> 
> I've read that I can set the markers with an iron, but I'm worried I won't achieve the look I'm going for.
> 
> Any suggestions??
> 
> TIA!



Dallas has a color your own pillowcase and I loved coloring it but I love to color with crayons. We colored it, ironed it, washed it and then repeated. It has held up wonderfully.



aimeeg said:


> I might have a trick for you.  I cut the side of all of the tee shirts that I applique. It took me way too many ruined tees to figure out that if I just cut up the side seem of the shirt it would make appliquéing way easier. After the design is finished I unhoop the shirt and serge the side. Easy Peasy!



I open some seams on super tiny things. I have never just cut it, but I am not as brave as Aimee!



aimeeg said:


> My go to girl for tee shirts is Jessica! She is the queen of the Disney Vacation shirt. On etsy and facebook her name is Magical Memories by Jessica. She can do anything. I have serious envy of her applique skills!


----------



## SallyfromDE

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Thanks for looking!



Everything looks great! The colors in this are awesome. I recognize the pattern, but what did you use? 



kwitcherkicken99 said:


> Hey everyone! I have a crafting question...
> 
> Have any of you ever used fabric markers before?
> 
> Last week I got my hands on some "color your own" Disney Princess pillow cases. They came with some crayons, but I would like to do something a lot more washable and permanent.
> 
> I've read that I can set the markers with an iron, but I'm worried I won't achieve the look I'm going for.
> 
> Any suggestions??
> 
> TIA!



You can heat press crayon. This was washed several times, and did some fading initally, but I had no real color loss. One panel, in the very front of course. I didn't do a good job of heat pressing the outline markings, and it ran. I think I used a sharpie or something like that.


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Im so far behind it's hopeless to quote..
> Here is my test dress for the Marissa pattern in the little size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zipper



So cute!!

We decided on a single letter applique on DD's yellow dress.  We thought it looked retro....






And I did a Razorback dress for football this fall -- early I know but our basketball team did so poorly this year we didn't even make the big dance!


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> That's the exact style frig I'm looking at -- called French doors.  I found one at the Navy Exchange that I like -- no tax and tomorrow I have a 5% off coupon and Sears had one I liked too that is a Samsung closeout model (larger than the newer model they are replacing it with for the same price!).  I need to research the Samsung and do a price comparison with tax.  Sears is having a sale on Sunday for 15% off but the saleslady wasn't sure the closeout would be included   If it makes or breaks the sale I'll bet they'll include it -- she even told me to call her cell b/c she is on vacation on Monday but would come in if I was going to purchase.
> 
> I looked at Lowe's too and their prices were steeper on everything.
> 
> I feel bad about my buttonhole b/c I also messed up the applique on the dress in one part and it looks a bit icky.  That's why I think I might need to stick to tote bags from now on!  I'll post pics here once the family recieves the items.  The good thing about the buttonhole is it's really not in a terribly noticebable place.
> 
> And on my dd's Jasmine dress I completely messed up Jasmine's arm and Jasmine and Aladdin still loved it and probably gave my dd more attention over that outfit that anyone did over any of the other customs.  The Aladdin we saw was beyond AWESOME though.  Too bad my dh was with me
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get signed out too often anymore, but I had that problem awhile back and it was a NIGHTMARE to sign back in again.  I'd sign in, it said welcome VBAndrea and then when I tried to reply to someone it wouldn't let me.
> 
> 
> [Our fridge broke 3 days before Xmas.  We got a very nice fridge at HH Gregg with free next day delivery.  We'd had a side by side which I hated.  No room for anything in that fridge!  This time I got the french door fridge.  I bought an LG that they had on a great sale and I have been extremely happy with it so far.  We got black because all our other appliances were black too but it comes in stainless.  It has ice and water in the door.  I love it!  There is so much room.  I used to have stack everything up and we could never fit pizza in it.  But now there is room for everything.  Lowes had the same fridge for $20 less but couldn't deliver it for 2 weeks in black (they had it in stock in stainless).  HH Gregg matched Lowes price.



Ugh -- the quote messed up on me but thanks for mentioning HH Gregg -- we just had one open in the area so I will peek there as well.  We also have a Sears outlet that I want to look at.  Sometimes the damage is minimal -- for example Sears replaced our stove because they dented the bottom of it!!!  Had I known I would have just ased for a discount but our builders had already arranged replacement.  Good news is we got to pick all our appliances -- bad news is we went over our allowance and had no clue the Maytag Wide by Side was worthless.


We had a side by side in RI that fit pizzas if you took them out of the box.  I've also been having issues with veggies freezing though when placed on the side of the frig that abuts the freezer.  In just looking this morning I definitely decided on a French door freezer on the bottom.


Ugh!  Half the time I can never look at the FB photos!  I can't see your dress [/QUOTE]

Just FYI, Lowes will also price match plus they have free delivery and haul away of your old appliance.  Sears charges for that so if you bring in the sale price to Lowes, you might be better off.  HH Gregg will also price match.  I am not sure if they have free delivery all the time or not.  They did when I bought my fridge but they are new here too so I am not as familiar with them.


----------



## jeniamt

jessica52877 said:


> I open some seams on super tiny things. I have never just cut it, but I am not as brave as Aimee!



I was wondering how you do it b/c I know you do some big appliques on shirts.  Can you do a 6x10 design on a size 5 tshirt?  The design fits on the tshirt, I just can't figure out how to put the tshirt on the hoop.


----------



## RMAMom

ireland_nicole said:


> Enabler Alert!!!!
> 
> CarlaC's new pattern for the gorgeous dresses we've been seeing lately- Including Teresa Joys, Lydias, and Hannahs- is available on the Sisboom website:
> www.sisboom.com
> Not on YCMT, but if anyone wants to buy direct from the source, I just checked on the patterns page and it's there- $10.00 each the kids runs from 6mo-13 yrs (Boy do I LOVE Carla) and then the womens picks up and goes to 3x.
> 
> Happy Shopping!



I was just coming to post this, she also has a free bowtie and a free frayed fabric rose pattern with purchase. I bought both patterns and picked up both freebies. Can't wait to make dresses for my girls.


----------



## jeniamt

I was just on YCMT looking for Carla's new dress and happened upon an epattern for braided ribbon barrettes.  Okay, this just cracked me up...

https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/whats-new/multi-colorbraidedslidebarrettes.htm

I made so many of these in the early 80's I could still make them today, with my eyes closed!  Plus, there are a gazillione free tutorials on the web for them.  Not sure why anyone would pay $6 for the epattern.


----------



## Blyssfull

jeniamt said:


> I was just on YCMT looking for Carla's new dress and happened upon an epattern for braided ribbon barrettes.  Okay, this just cracked me up...
> 
> https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/whats-new/multi-colorbraidedslidebarrettes.htm
> 
> I made so many of these in the early 80's I could still make them today, with my eyes closed!  Plus, there are a gazillione free tutorials on the web for them.  Not sure why anyone would pay $6 for the epattern.



lol! That was such a blast from the past! I used to wear those ALLLLLL the time when I was little.


----------



## dianemom2

aimeeg said:


> I might have a trick for you.  I cut the side of all of the tee shirts that I applique. It took me way too many ruined tees to figure out that if I just cut up the side seem of the shirt it would make appliquéing way easier. After the design is finished I unhoop the shirt and serge the side. Easy Peasy!



I do the same thing.  If the shirt is really small, I cut open both side seams.  Then I flip the back of the shirt up and out of the way.  When I am done, I use the serger to sew everything closed again.  It works like a charm!  It also took me many ruined shirts before I tried this.


----------



## GlassSlippers

NiniMorris said:


> Just in case I'm not able to get the new serger, I decided I should go ahead and get some more info on my serger.
> 
> I have the DVD for mine and pulled it out.  I have not been able to get the rolled hem to work since the first day I got it...but I was able to get it to work!  I am so excited.  Now I might just decide to go ahead and try some of the other stitches it has.
> 
> 
> I can't believe how much easier it is to make the Rosetta bag with only one layer of fabric per ruffle!
> 
> 
> Nini



I don't have a serger but the last time I wanted a ruffle without the bulk of doubled fabric here's what I did. Before I cut out the strip of fabric, I used one of those markers that have the ink that disappears in a day or so to draw the ruffle strip on my fabric. Along the bottom edge I used the most narrow satin stitch I could do on my machine in a coordinating color. Then I cut out the strip, trimmed right up against the stitching and ruffled it. It was easy and I liked the end result. Not being an experienced seamstress like the rest of you, I tend to come up with my own methods in a pinch. Sort of like bees that shouldn't be able to fly, but do it 'cause nobody ever told them they couldn't.     Since a serger isn't in the budget and isn't likely to be any time soon, I make do with zig zagging seams and doing this for ruffles. Maybe some day, though!

Lori in East Podunk

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## miprender

DMGeurts said:


> OK Nini... what's the scoop?  I've never shopped at HSN before... how do I get the 15% off???
> D~



Actually before you purchase anything set up an account on HSN and they will email you the coupon code. I wish I had known about this before I had purchased my serger.



billwendy said:


> Okay - so did anyone else ever just burst into tears when they are sewing and stuff? First, I figured out that I cut the bodice for the simply sweet out of the 2nd skirt for the Belle dress and of course now I dont have enough left and THEN my embroidery machine ate a shirt - how the heck a 4x got hooked up into that I'll never know!! Grrrrrr... IM so FRUSTRATED..in trying to get the shirt unstuck, I broke 2 of my best seam rippers!!!! AHHHH!!!!!
> 
> Okay - I think I feel a bit better now - lol - except now I need to go to Joann's tomorrow!! Hopefully they have a coupon and a good sale!!!!



That stinks I had a few of those days.



Diz-Mommy said:


> I'm doing a little of my own crying/pouting today...unrelated to sewing, but DH took down a bunch of my favorite pictures of our boys when they were babies today while I was up nursing the baby.  We're prepping our house to put on the market and I knew they had to come down, but it just makes me sad.  Sad I don't get to look at them every time I come down the stairs and sad I have to watch a house I truly love become less and less "ours".  I just hate how you have to make a house look so impersonal so somebody else will want to buy it.   I need an angel to come sit on my shoulder and whisper "craft studio" and "new bigger house" in my ear for about a week...or maybe a month.



Just keep thinking about your craft studio :sew:



ireland_nicole said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking, and I promise I will try to keep up...



All of them are just beautiful



clairemolly said:


> I now am the proud owner of an Innov-is 80...did I mention how super awesome my DH is?



Congrats!!!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Thanks for looking!



Sweet!



peachygreen said:


> The next set of outfits I also bought of Etsy from our very own EllenBenny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally I made Megan her Cinderella dress which she wore the last night when we celebrated her birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Great job to both you and Ellen.



T-rox said:


> fun little technique i employed....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



OMG that is too funny



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Im so far behind it's hopeless to quote..
> Here is my test dress for the Marissa pattern in the little size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zipper



That came out great.



aimeeg said:


> I might have a trick for you.  I cut the side of all of the tee shirts that I applique. It took me way too many ruined tees to figure out that if I just cut up the side seem of the shirt it would make appliquéing way easier. After the design is finished I unhoop the shirt and serge the side. Easy Peasy!



I would be so afraid to try that How far do you take it apart. Do you end at the collar?



ireland_nicole said:


> [CarlaC's new pattern for the gorgeous dresses we've been seeing lately- Including Teresa Joys, Lydias, and Hannahs- is available on the Sisboom website:
> www.sisboom.com
> Not on YCMT, but if anyone wants to buy direct from the source, I just checked on the patterns page and it's there- $10.00 each the kids runs from 6mo-13 yrs (Boy do I LOVE Carla) and then the womens picks up and goes to 3x.
> 
> Happy Shopping!



Just purchased it!!!!



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> And I did a Razorback dress for football this fall -- early I know but our basketball team did so poorly this year we didn't even make the big dance!



I liked the dress before but it definately makes the dress POP.



Tweevil said:


> Hi Guys,
> If anyone has an extra prayer or blessing and wouldn't mind sharing can you send one my way?  I am leaving now for the hospital for the surgery to fix my ulcerations/stomach/gut.  It is supposed to be a long surgery and I wish I could say I was brave but I am not.  Hopefully in 4-5 hours I will be out of the OR and on the right side of things.
> 
> Thanks



Sending prayers.


----------



## PurpleEars

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Ugh!  I just lost all of my quotes!
> 
> Teresa, I was in BC and even at hobby lobby on Friday.  Were you? I could still use some pointers on the stitch era.  I still can't figure out how to get the disney font in there and what size is good for lettering and how to get it to my machine, etc.
> 
> I haven't posted anything I have made in quite awhile so I thought I would post the things I have been working on this past week/weekend.
> This is an outfit I made for my niece to wear to WDW this week.  She only wanted Jessie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A blanket and hat that I embroidered on for a friend that just had a baby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually made these outfits for my girls to wear on our Disney trip back in September.  I never posted a pic of all of those outfits.  We just wore them to Disney on Ice Princess Wishes this past week so I thought I could post of pic of them wearing them there.  They aren't the best pics of the outfits though.  My oldest DD's has the 3 sleeping beauty fairies on her skirt and my youngest has heather's princess cuties on hers.  We got a TON of compliments on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture where you can kind of see the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An AG dress a friend asked me to make for her daughter's doll -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tshirt for the same friend's daughter and her doll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirts for my girl's to wear for St. Patrick's day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Wow. You have been busy! The princess skirts are totally cute!



peachygreen said:


> Thanks for the comments on our cruise outfits.  I ended up having to go out of town this week so I am finally back to post the rest of the weeks outfits.
> 
> This next outfit I threw together at the very last second and I loved how her Queen of Hearts Dress came together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was asked to play the White Rabbit in Tea with Alice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Alice wore her Alice costume from Halloween
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afterwards the Alice was very confused as to who she was if this was Alice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally I made Megan her Cinderella dress which she wore the last night when we celebrated her birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess now I can start thinking about outfits for our Thanksgiving trip in 2012.



Those outfits are great! Thanks for sharing!



Tweevil said:


> Hi Guys,
> If anyone has an extra prayer or blessing and wouldn't mind sharing can you send one my way?  I am leaving now for the hospital for the surgery to fix my ulcerations/stomach/gut.  It is supposed to be a long surgery and I wish I could say I was brave but I am not.  Hopefully in 4-5 hours I will be out of the OR and on the right side of things.
> 
> Thanks



I know the surgery would be over by now, so I will say prayers for a speedy recovery.



VBAndrea said:


> OK, this is sort of off topic but not really because all of you who are getting to spend $$$ on new sergers and embroidery machines are making me jealous.  The other night I opened our freezer to find water everywhere.  We've had some freezer issues in the past and repairs, but the frig side bit the dust this time as well.  Thankfully we have a spare frig in the garage so not all was lost.  But I will be spending our $$$ on a new frig rather than new sewing appliances
> 
> Anyhoo, we had a wide by side (which they dfon't make anymore as apparently ours had a very long life (9 years) compared to others) and I don't know if I can go to a regular side by side as putting pizzas on their side bothers me.  Are the bottom freezers workable or do those of you who have them find that you're digging to find stuff?  Should I just get a cheap $1000 frig or go for the bells and whistles and spend $2000?  The Whirlpool Latitude looks nice.
> 
> And my buttonholer went to buttonhole heaven last night as I was adding a buttonhole for a g-tube so now I have a really crappy looking BG gift to send!   See, I need a new sewing machine now too -- the buttonholer was my favorite feature of my machine!



Sorry to hear about your fridge. I am sure the buttonhole will be fine - and don't you complain about "sub-standard" work - every piece of your work I have seen look great. I am sure the family will appreciate your work even if it is not perfect in your books.



T-rox said:


> fun little technique i employed....



That's great!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Im so far behind it's hopeless to quote..
> Here is my test dress for the Marissa pattern in the little size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zipper



Oh this dress looks pretty on all the models we've seen!



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> So cute!!
> 
> We decided on a single letter applique on DD's yellow dress.  We thought it looked retro....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I did a Razorback dress for football this fall -- early I know but our basketball team did so poorly this year we didn't even make the big dance!



Oh the applique really makes the dress. Good job!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Ok, this is just not my night- was just finishing a multiquote and Poof!  Anyway, I think the sewing gnomes are active today- I had to buy the right side d-rings, the zipper broke, my screwdriver is gone, my iron died (just to name a few issues) and I was on part 13-14 when the embroidery design mentioned to topstich the straps for the fanny pack. I have a combo machine but I thought ok, I'll use my backup- 1 hour later, no foot pedal.  Great.  So I very carefully remove the hoop, turn off the machine, take off the embroidery attachment, quick sew the straps, turn it off reverse the process and pray that it works.  Thank goodness it did, and I now have a fanny pack I did in the hoop- I will make more, but gosh, I hope it goes easier now!  I'm going to have some chocolate and diet coke now and watch a disney parks video- who's with me?

Also, thanks everyone for your kind comments about the outfits- Caitie really had a lot of fun wearing the rodeo outfit, and the other has become her fave church dress


----------



## ireland_nicole

OK, I'm trying again- then I have a date with Samantha Brown LOL.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Ugh!  I just lost all of my quotes!
> 
> This is an outfit I made for my niece to wear to WDW this week.  She only wanted Jessie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A blanket and hat that I embroidered on for a friend that just had a baby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually made these outfits for my girls to wear on our Disney trip back in September.  I never posted a pic of all of those outfits.  We just wore them to Disney on Ice Princess Wishes this past week so I thought I could post of pic of them wearing them there.  They aren't the best pics of the outfits though.  My oldest DD's has the 3 sleeping beauty fairies on her skirt and my youngest has heather's princess cuties on hers.  We got a TON of compliments on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Love everything, the Insa skirt sets are to die for!!


peachygreen said:


> Thanks for the comments on our cruise outfits.  I ended up having to go out of town this week so I am finally back to post the rest of the weeks outfits.
> 
> This next outfit I threw together at the very last second and I loved how her Queen of Hearts Dress came together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next set of outfits I also bought of Etsy from our very own EllenBenny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess now I can start thinking about outfits for our Thanksgiving trip in 2012.


Everything is so cute!  It looks like you had a great time!  My fave are the alice and queen of hearts dress- It's almost enough to make me go on a cruise- except that I get really seasick...


VBAndrea said:


> OK, this is sort of off topic but not really because all of you who are getting to spend $$$ on new sergers and embroidery machines are making me jealous.  The other night I opened our freezer to find water everywhere.  We've had some freezer issues in the past and repairs, but the frig side bit the dust this time as well.  Thankfully we have a spare frig in the garage so not all was lost.  But I will be spending our $$$ on a new frig rather than new sewing appliances
> 
> Anyhoo, we had a wide by side (which they dfon't make anymore as apparently ours had a very long life (9 years) compared to others) and I don't know if I can go to a regular side by side as putting pizzas on their side bothers me.  Are the bottom freezers workable or do those of you who have them find that you're digging to find stuff?  Should I just get a cheap $1000 frig or go for the bells and whistles and spend $2000?  The Whirlpool Latitude looks nice.


We have a french door fridge w/ the bottom freezer- LOVE IT!  It is super easy to access everything- we did end up eventually buying another freezer for the garage though, but we're a big family so no regular freezer is big enough.


T-rox said:


> fun little technique i employed....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Cute!


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Im so far behind it's hopeless to quote..
> Here is my test dress for the Marissa pattern in the little size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zipper



So gorgeous!  I'm def. getting the pattern when I get paid Friday!


MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> So cute!!
> 
> We decided on a single letter applique on DD's yellow dress.  We thought it looked retro....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I did a Razorback dress for football this fall -- early I know but our basketball team did so poorly this year we didn't even make the big dance!



Really cute!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I'm loving the new CarlaC patterns, even though. Haven't ordered them yet but plan to.  With the size range I can dress all 3 girls and maybe even me matchy matchy.  Wouldn't that be fun for our cruise?   Marissa, my oldest, wasn't impressed, lol, even though I told her the pattern was named just for her, lol.  Her BFF who's spending the night said she'd wear it.  .  She's 18, so I guess matching your 14 & 5 yo sisters really isn't that cool. 

I have made the bow ties already, I used them to embellish a dress for Rebecca.  It's a super easy pattern, and they look great.  I just used the bow, not the neck part, but the directions for that are simple too.  Now I need to figure out what to use the roses on.


----------



## aimeeg

Who is ready for too many pictures????

Here is how I applique tee shirts- 

First I cut the right side seam. 






Then I hoop the shirt. You can see how the excess fabric sits on top of the arm of the machine. As long as you are careful the shirt should not get caught under the hoop. 






Stitch out the design. 






Here you can see that I left a bit of space between the cut and the armpit. That is so you have room to veer off when serging. 





This is a close up of the 5 thread safety stitch. It's fantastic with knits! 











This is the new neat and clean seam. 






Here is the final product. It's a Birthday present for my daughter who is turning seven on Wednesday. Pardon me while I


----------



## revrob

aimeeg said:


> Who is ready for too many pictures????
> 
> Here is how I applique tee shirts-
> 
> First I cut the right side seam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I hoop the shirt. You can see how the excess fabric sits on top of the arm of the machine. As long as you are careful the shirt should not get caught under the hoop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stitch out the design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see that I left a bit of space between the cut and the armpit. That is so you have room to veer off when serging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a close up of the 5 thread safety stitch. It's fantastic with knits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the new neat and clean seam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the final product. It's a Birthday present for my daughter who is turning seven on Wednesday. Pardon me while I



Great tutorial, Aimee!  And what a precious outfit - for a little girl that can not possibly be turning 7!


----------



## jeniamt

aimeeg said:


> Who is ready for too many pictures????
> 
> Here is how I applique tee shirts-
> 
> First I cut the right side seam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I hoop the shirt. You can see how the excess fabric sits on top of the arm of the machine. As long as you are careful the shirt should not get caught under the hoop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stitch out the design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see that I left a bit of space between the cut and the armpit. That is so you have room to veer off when serging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a close up of the 5 thread safety stitch. It's fantastic with knits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the new neat and clean seam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the final product. It's a Birthday present for my daughter who is turning seven on Wednesday. Pardon me while I



WOW Aimee, thank you so much!!!  Its great to see what you described earlier in action.  The outfit is beautiful and I am sure your DD will love it.  Wish I could help you slow down the hands of time.  The kids are just growing too fast!  I remember joining this group when I was pregnant with my youngest and he turned 2 last month.  How is that my baby is already 2?  Can't be possible.  Hang in there.


----------



## NaeNae

aimeeg said:


> This is the new neat and clean seam.



Aimee, how do you keep from having a thread tail at the bottom/beginning of the seam?


----------



## jeniamt

I know its late and I am sure 3 straight hours of The Bachelor killed more than a few of my brain cells.... but I can't for the life of me remember where a lot of you order t-shirts online.  Please help!  I need a bunch of "feminine cut" shirts in size 5 and size 12.  I remember hearing they run small so if have any experience ordering for a girl who normally wears those sizes, please let me know what size you would order.

I also need some for my baby boy Cameron who normally wears size 18mos -24mos.  What size should I order for him?  

Thanks for helping!


----------



## aimeeg

revrob said:


> Great tutorial, Aimee!  And what a precious outfit - for a little girl that can not possibly be turning 7!



It's terrible isn't it!!! When I started sewing she just turned three. My youngest was 11 months old and she will be in Kindergarten this fall. I had no idea what I was getting into when I asked on the DIS for suggestions on Belle's Blue dress. Someone pointed me over here (thread #1) and the rest was history. 



jeniamt said:


> WOW Aimee, thank you so much!!!  Its great to see what you described earlier in action.  The outfit is beautiful and I am sure your DD will love it.  Wish I could help you slow down the hands of time.  The kids are just growing too fast!  I remember joining this group when I was pregnant with my youngest and he turned 2 last month.  How is that my baby is already 2?  Can't be possible.  Hang in there.



You are very welcome! Us Annapolis girls need to stick together.  



NaeNae said:


> Aimee, how do you keep from having a thread tail at the bottom/beginning of the seam?



I have a tail but I just trim it very close to the edge. Having that chain stitch really makes a difference. 



jeniamt said:


> I know its late and I am sure 3 straight hours of The Bachelor killed more than a few of my brain cells.... but I can't for the life of me remember where a lot of you order t-shirts online.  Please help!  I need a bunch of "feminine cut" shirts in size 5 and size 12.  I remember hearing they run small so if have any experience ordering for a girl who normally wears those sizes, please let me know what size you would order.
> 
> I also need some for my baby boy Cameron who normally wears size 18mos -24mos.  What size should I order for him?
> 
> Thanks for helping!



I would love to know also. My DD has a very long torso and the 7/8 are too short but the 10/12 are too wide. The Phin shirt is a 10/12 from Target. I wish I could get a 9 in a tee shirt! UGH!!!


----------



## weluvdizne

jeniamt said:


> I know its late and I am sure 3 straight hours of The Bachelor killed more than a few of my brain cells.... but I can't for the life of me remember where a lot of you order t-shirts online.  Please help!  I need a bunch of "feminine cut" shirts in size 5 and size 12.  I remember hearing they run small so if have any experience ordering for a girl who normally wears those sizes, please let me know what size you would order.
> 
> I also need some for my baby boy Cameron who normally wears size 18mos -24mos.  What size should I order for him?
> 
> Thanks for helping!



Not sure this is the one you are thinking of, but I have had great luck with Jiffy shirts.  They ship so fast and their prices can't be beat!  Sorry, but I can't help with the sizing questions.  I have read some of the reviews of certain styles I was considering ordering and the reviewers sometimes let you know that a particular shirt runs big or small.  I know Rabbit skins is one they say runs small from what I've read.  Hope that helps some.


----------



## Waybuloo

jeniamt said:


> I was just on YCMT looking for Carla's new dress and happened upon an epattern for braided ribbon barrettes.  Okay, this just cracked me up...
> 
> https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/whats-new/multi-colorbraidedslidebarrettes.htm
> 
> I made so many of these in the early 80's I could still make them today, with my eyes closed!  Plus, there are a gazillione free tutorials on the web for them.  Not sure why anyone would pay $6 for the epattern.



Wow, I've never seen them before - maybe they weren't a hit in Australia?

I wonder if my daughter would like some.. I'll google them - thanks for the advice


----------



## teresajoy

Diz-Mommy said:


> Ummm, yeah, I've cried over many a sewing project.  You are not alone.  I'm sending you a big hug via DisBoards.  I just hate when a project goes to poo like that!
> 
> I'm doing a little of my own crying/pouting today...unrelated to sewing, but DH took down a bunch of my favorite pictures of our boys when they were babies today while I was up nursing the baby.  We're prepping our house to put on the market and I knew they had to come down, but it just makes me sad.  Sad I don't get to look at them every time I come down the stairs and sad I have to watch a house I truly love become less and less "ours".  I just hate how you have to make a house look so impersonal so somebody else will want to buy it. I need an angel to come sit on my shoulder and whisper "craft studio" and "new bigger house" in my ear for about a week...or maybe a month.



Aww, that would be sad!! 



ireland_nicole said:


> Always TMTQ, but awesome fab stuff, especially love the belle and snow white outfits, the fabulous dresses with the new sisboom fabrics and carlac pattern, and the AG princess outfits, truly, everything posted has been awesome!  Welcome Garry BTW!
> 
> Speaking of Sisboom, I finally got the courage to cut into some of mine instead of it looking pretty on the shelf:  This is the Lydia dress by Pink fig.  It went together well, although I didn't like some of her construction or shirring directions, so I pulled a Sinatra and did it my way LOL.  If anyone else is thinking of making it, I would recommend lengthening the sleeves; they're a bit too short and the seams have come undone and need to be repaired- and I had seriously reinforced them.  Otherwise, I liked it fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also realized Friday night that I hadn't made outfits for the rodeo Saturday, so here's what a couple of hours and a stash did- it was my first time using the knit yoke skirt pattern from ycmt, but will def. not be the last; super easy, love her construction ideas took just over 30 minutes including cutting and ironing; nuff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I love the outfits!!! The rodeo outfit is so cute!!! And, I hadn't seen the Ariel one before, very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> disneygirlsanddrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh!  I just lost all of my quotes!
> 
> Teresa, I was in BC and even at hobby lobby on Friday.  Were you? I could still use some pointers on the stitch era.  I still can't figure out how to get the disney font in there and what size is good for lettering and how to get it to my machine, etc.
> 
> I haven't posted anything I have made in quite awhile so I thought I would post the things I have been working on this past week/weekend.
> This is an outfit I made for my niece to wear to WDW this week.  She only wanted Jessie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was on a Saturday, it was a week or two ago.  Someday, we just need to make plans to meet up!
> 
> I love the Jessie outfit!!!
> And, your princess outfits are too cute!!!! My Mom had talked about taking us to Princesses on Ice, not sure what happened to that plan!  It looked like it would be so much fun!
> 
> 
> 
> peachygreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the comments on our cruise outfits.  I ended up having to go out of town this week so I am finally back to post the rest of the weeks outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess now I can start thinking about outfits for our Thanksgiving trip in 2012.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GORGEOUS outfits!!! Your daughters are little dolls!
> 
> 
> Tweevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> If anyone has an extra prayer or blessing and wouldn't mind sharing can you send one my way?  I am leaving now for the hospital for the surgery to fix my ulcerations/stomach/gut.  It is supposed to be a long surgery and I wish I could say I was brave but I am not.  Hopefully in 4-5 hours I will be out of the OR and on the right side of things.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you are doing ok.
> 
> 
> 
> T-rox said:
> 
> 
> 
> fun little technique i employed....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Such a cute idea!!!!
> 
> 
> Eyore4Ever149 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im so far behind it's hopeless to quote..
> Here is my test dress for the Marissa pattern in the little size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love this dress!!!! And your little cutie pie!
> 
> 
> 
> VBAndrea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, pics are showing up now.  Please tell me you edited and I'm not going insane.
> 
> I just have to get this pattern -- I adore it.  Your neckline looks higher though -- is that just from the smaller size?  I worry a higher neckline would irritate my dd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the neckline on the smaller sizes goes up a little higher than the bigger sizes. When I made Lyddies (a 7/8 by her waist measurement, although she generally wears a 10 due to her height) I had to lengthen the straps and the elastic. Carla was going to add on some length to the straps though. Just make sure you try on the dress before sewing the straps in well. It makes things much easier to adjust if you don't have to pick out all that stitching!
> 
> 
> 
> jeniamt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you guys are so sweet.  I really didn't mean much by my "little" comment.  I do think of that same widow in the Bible and try to live my life as close to that as possible.  Such a hard thing to live up to with 4 kids and a husband who is so stressed about the security of his job.  I guess that is what Faith is all about.  I love participating in the Gives but also know my limitations!  The last month was crazy for me and I knew what I had time to contribute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SallyfromDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything looks great! The colors in this are awesome. I recognize the pattern, but what did you use?
> 
> 
> 
> You can heat press crayon. This was washed several times, and did some fading initally, but I had no real color loss. One panel, in the very front of course. I didn't do a good job of heat pressing the outline markings, and it ran. I think I used a sharpie or something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> MomtoAlexnWilliam said:
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!!
> 
> We decided on a single letter applique on DD's yellow dress.  We thought it looked retro....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I did a Razorbac
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love these!!! The applique looks great on the dress!
> 
> 
> 
> jeniamt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just on YCMT looking for Carla's new dress and happened upon an epattern for braided ribbon barrettes.  Okay, this just cracked me up...
> 
> https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/whats-new/multi-colorbraidedslidebarrettes.htm
> 
> I made so many of these in the early 80's I could still make them today, with my eyes closed!  Plus, there are a gazillione free tutorials on the web for them.  Not sure why anyone would pay $6 for the epattern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I KNOW!!!! I couldn't believe it when I saw that! I had to call Heather and tell her! There is a free tutorial on Family Fun.
> 
> Here it is: http://familyfun.go.com/crafts/weave-a-barrette-825018/
> 
> 
> aimeeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aimee, I am NOT happy with you! I was perfectly happy with my serger until you started posting pictures of what yours does!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waybuloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I've never seen them before - maybe they weren't a hit in Australia?
> 
> I wonder if my daughter would like some.. I'll google them - thanks for the advice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll post that link again just for you! http://familyfun.go.com/crafts/weave-a-barrette-825018/
> 
> It was an 80's thing here. I loved making them. Did you guys have friendship pins? Safety pins that you put colored beads on, then gave them to your friends?
Click to expand...


----------



## Waybuloo

teresajoy said:


> I'll post that link again just for you! http://familyfun.go.com/crafts/weave-a-barrette-825018/
> 
> It was an 80's thing here. I loved making them. Did you guys have friendship pins? Safety pins that you put colored beads on, then gave them to your friends?



Thanks teresajoy! 

Yup, we had those friendship pins   And lots of friendship bracelets.  Actually I'm thinking of making one today that is red, black and white to try to help me to remember why I'm wanting to lose weight... for Disney in November!


----------



## kstgelais4

rtruba said:


> Finished my Jessie inspired stripwork in time for our trip to Toy Story on ice. Actually made a few of these for customers and have a few orders to finish still. Lots of interest on the Jessie's.


Love it! I have had an idea for a skirt similar to this in my head for a while!



aimeeg said:


> I finished a few more things today.


I really like how you used the vida for the top!



garryhman said:


> I will open the door by saying that women are wonderful!ou
> 
> Hi, my name is Garry. I noticed this board while trying to get some sewing ideas. Some amazing stuff on here that you ladies (I didn't see any men) have made. I'm not great, maybe not even good, but I enjoy sewing. I made these little bags for my daughter and a friends son for our next trip to WDW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the sewing knowledge evident from the pieces displayed here, I was wondering what anyone might suggestions on fairly easy projects that a fat fingered guy could try to make? Mostly for my DD.


Just echoing the others, you are not alone! It is nice to have more guys here! 
I will second starting with the easy fit pants pattern!



Colleen27 said:


> Wow, 30-odd pages while I was gone. You ladies have been busy! Far TMTQ but there were a few things I just had to comment on.
> 
> I love the Dr Seuss outfits! The fabrics are all so bright and lively.
> 
> The Perry dress is way too cute.
> 
> Andrea, the books for Kade's give are just amazing! It is wonderful how much time and care you put into those!
> 
> Love the Nemo shoes, but I'm afraid if I get started doing matching shoes I'll end up with a whole new (expensive) obsession.
> 
> I've got a few pics to share of my customs in action on our trip!


Love the action pics! Everything is great!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I made my DD a Sleeping Beauty dress from Carla C's Portrait Peasant, which can be found on YCMT.  I just added the collar, which I designed myself, and followed Carla's blog directions for princess-ifying a Simply Sweet.  I wanted a dress and not a sundress, but the idea works for both.  The directons for the collar should be in the Bookmarks, but if they aren't, let me know.  I'm sure Teresa planned to add them.
> Here's a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first day she wore this, we had lots of people stopping us to ask where we bought it!  The funniest part was one little girl on the playground under Splash that got mad when Rebecca wouldn't dance with her, she really thought she was Aurora.   I make my DD's princess dresses out of comfortable calicos, it's not itchy and it's cooler than the fancier fabrics in this hot and sticky FL, but still gives them the princess look.


I haven't seen this before. I love this, and may CASE it if it's OK!


----------



## kstgelais4

ireland_nicole said:


> !
> 
> Speaking of Sisboom, I finally got the courage to cut into some of mine instead of it looking pretty on the shelf:  This is the Lydia dress by Pink fig.  It went together well, although I didn't like some of her construction or shirring directions, so I pulled a Sinatra and did it my way LOL.  If anyone else is thinking of making it, I would recommend lengthening the sleeves; they're a bit too short and the seams have come undone and need to be repaired- and I had seriously reinforced them.  Otherwise, I liked it fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking, and I promise I will try to keep up...


I have been eyeing this pattern forever. The reason I haven't bought it is because I feel like I could figure it out pretty easily. Are the sleeves really just rectangles shirred along the edges? How are they attached to the bodice? Anyway, yours came out great!



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Ugh!  I just lost all of my quotes!
> 
> Teresa, I was in BC and even at hobby lobby on Friday.  Were you? I could still use some pointers on the stitch era.  I still can't figure out how to get the disney font in there and what size is good for lettering and how to get it to my machine, etc.
> 
> I actually made these outfits for my girls to wear on our Disney trip back in September.  I never posted a pic of all of those outfits.  We just wore them to Disney on Ice Princess Wishes this past week so I thought I could post of pic of them wearing them there.  They aren't the best pics of the outfits though.  My oldest DD's has the 3 sleeping beauty fairies on her skirt and my youngest has heather's princess cuties on hers.  We got a TON of compliments on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture where you can kind of see the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



These are my favorite! I  the skirt!


peachygreen said:


> This next outfit I threw together at the very last second and I loved how her Queen of Hearts Dress came together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was asked to play the White Rabbit in Tea with Alice.
> 
> 
> My Alice wore her Alice costume from Halloween
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afterwards the Alice was very confused as to who she was if this was Alice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next set of outfits I also bought of Etsy from our very own EllenBenny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - I loved those outfits.
> 
> And finally I made Megan her Cinderella dress which she wore the last night when we celebrated her birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess now I can start thinking about outfits for our Thanksgiving trip in 2012.


looks like you had a fabulous time! All the outfits are great!



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> So cute!!
> 
> We decided on a single letter applique on DD's yellow dress.  We thought it looked retro....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I did a Razorback dress for football this fall -- early I know but our basketball team did so poorly this year we didn't even make the big dance!


the monogram made the dress! love it!



aimeeg said:


> Who is ready for too many pictures????
> 
> Here is how I applique tee shirts-
> 
> First I cut the right side seam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I hoop the shirt. You can see how the excess fabric sits on top of the arm of the machine. As long as you are careful the shirt should not get caught under the hoop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stitch out the design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see that I left a bit of space between the cut and the armpit. That is so you have room to veer off when serging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a close up of the 5 thread safety stitch. It's fantastic with knits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the new neat and clean seam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the final product. It's a Birthday present for my daughter who is turning seven on Wednesday. Pardon me while I


nice tute! Love the outfit. I just wanted to let you know that I totally know how you feel. My oldest just turned 12. I really did cry. I don't know where the time went. When I started reading this thread, My dd was almost 3 (she's almost 8 now) and I have had 2 babies since I have been a Disboutiquer. Time just flies.

Also, thanks for all the compliments on the other outfits ladies! Someone wanted to know what pattern the skirt was. It was the "once upon a time" skirt by Bananafana patterns.


----------



## VBAndrea

SallyfromDE said:


> You can heat press crayon. This was washed several times, and did some fading initally, but I had no real color loss. One panel, in the very front of course. I didn't do a good job of heat pressing the outline markings, and it ran. I think I used a sharpie or something like that.


I love this!  How did you get the images on the fabric (the outline) b/f coloring it?  Something like this would be fun to do for a Big Give.



jeniamt said:


> I was just on YCMT looking for Carla's new dress and happened upon an epattern for braided ribbon barrettes.  Okay, this just cracked me up...
> 
> https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/whats-new/multi-colorbraidedslidebarrettes.htm
> 
> I made so many of these in the early 80's I could still make them today, with my eyes closed!  Plus, there are a gazillione free tutorials on the web for them.  Not sure why anyone would pay $6 for the epattern.


It reminds me of how people pay money for a pattern for a pillowcase dress when there are so many free tuts on line.  Speaking of which, I've never made a pillow case dress but do need to try one (I have three tuts bookmarked).



ireland_nicole said:


> We have a french door fridge w/ the bottom freezer- LOVE IT!  It is super easy to access everything- we did end up eventually buying another freezer for the garage though, but we're a big family so no regular freezer is big enough.


Thanks.  I narrowed it down to a Samsung and a Whirlpool and let dh decide form there.  Then I decided I liked the interior of the Samsung much better.  DH picked the Whirlpool  so WP it is.  We have a WP in our garage that is 17 years old and still works like a charm, and DH's big beef is WP makes refrigerators, Samsung makes electronics!  Good news is I can get the WP at the Navy Exchange = no tax plus I have a scratch off coupon which is an additional 5% off and the frig is on sale today for a hair less than $2K.  I do have to pay $75 delivery though, so that kind of makes my 5% coupon null!  And I forgot to ask if they haul the old frig away.  If not dh knows someone with a truck that may take it and sell it as scrap metal for us.




aimeeg said:


> Who is ready for too many pictures????
> 
> Here is how I applique tee shirts-
> 
> First I cut the right side seam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I hoop the shirt. You can see how the excess fabric sits on top of the arm of the machine. As long as you are careful the shirt should not get caught under the hoop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stitch out the design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see that I left a bit of space between the cut and the armpit. That is so you have room to veer off when serging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a close up of the 5 thread safety stitch. It's fantastic with knits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the new neat and clean seam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the final product. It's a Birthday present for my daughter who is turning seven on Wednesday. Pardon me while I


Gee Aimee, thanks for making me incredibly jealous of your serger to start with and then to top it off I have to see photos of your embroidery machine as well!  What kind of a friend are you?!  J/K.  It was actually really nice of you to post the tut and I love the resulting outfit.  I guess you have to make sure your t-s have side seams to do that.  The last t I bought for a BG (which I hand appliqued) did not have side seams.  It was a 4T and I managed.

For girls t-s I have better luck buying my dd the girly cut with the cap sleeves.  I can generally get them at Target and I know our ACMoore had some, but perhaps in ladies sizes only.  They fit tighter so they are not so boxy looking.

And my dd had the nerve to turn seven on Christmas!  Your dd should love her new outfit -- it's fabulous!



jeniamt said:


> I know its late and I am sure 3 straight hours of The Bachelor killed more than a few of my brain cells.... but I can't for the life of me remember where a lot of you order t-shirts online.  Please help!  I need a bunch of "feminine cut" shirts in size 5 and size 12.  I remember hearing they run small so if have any experience ordering for a girl who normally wears those sizes, please let me know what size you would order.
> 
> I also need some for my baby boy Cameron who normally wears size 18mos -24mos.  What size should I order for him?
> 
> Thanks for helping!


I think I've seen Jiffy shirts mentioned here but I have never tried them so I can't help you at all on the sizing.


----------



## jeniamt

weluvdizne said:


> Not sure this is the one you are thinking of, but I have had great luck with Jiffy shirts.  They ship so fast and their prices can't be beat!  Sorry, but I can't help with the sizing questions.  I have read some of the reviews of certain styles I was considering ordering and the reviewers sometimes let you know that a particular shirt runs big or small.  I know Rabbit skins is one they say runs small from what I've read.  Hope that helps some.



That is it!  Thanks.  There are quite a few reviews after each of the tshirts which should help with sizing.  Thanks!


----------



## DMGeurts

aimeeg said:


> Who is ready for too many pictures????
> 
> Here is how I applique tee shirts-
> 
> First I cut the right side seam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I hoop the shirt. You can see how the excess fabric sits on top of the arm of the machine. As long as you are careful the shirt should not get caught under the hoop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stitch out the design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see that I left a bit of space between the cut and the armpit. That is so you have room to veer off when serging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a close up of the 5 thread safety stitch. It's fantastic with knits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the new neat and clean seam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the final product. It's a Birthday present for my daughter who is turning seven on Wednesday. Pardon me while I



Thanks for such an awesome Tut!!!  I saved it in Word on my PC - so I don't have to search forever when and if I ever need it.    Therea re some great serger tips and embroidery machine tips in that tut... and I am a total visual person - so that really helped.  

The outfit turned out adorable!  



SallyfromDE said:


> You can heat press crayon. This was washed several times, and did some fading initally, but I had no real color loss. One panel, in the very front of course. I didn't do a good job of heat pressing the outline markings, and it ran. I think I used a sharpie or something like that.



This is so cute!  

D~


----------



## chellewashere

aimeeg said:


>



Ok this might be a dumb question and obvious but Im stumped. When you do an embroidery like this how do you get the fabric (with the designs/color) under it? I have some patterns that I have bought to to make on a skirt but Im lost how to get the fabric under the embroidery pattern when i upload it to the machine and stitch it on the skirt.


----------



## cogero

aimeeg said:


> Who is ready for too many pictures????
> 
> Here is how I applique tee shirts-
> 
> First I cut the right side seam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I hoop the shirt. You can see how the excess fabric sits on top of the arm of the machine. As long as you are careful the shirt should not get caught under the hoop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stitch out the design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see that I left a bit of space between the cut and the armpit. That is so you have room to veer off when serging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a close up of the 5 thread safety stitch. It's fantastic with knits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the new neat and clean seam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the final product. It's a Birthday present for my daughter who is turning seven on Wednesday. Pardon me while I



I love this tutorial. I so need to learn to use my serger.

Also that skirt is fabulous. what pattern is it.


----------



## NiniMorris

chellewashere said:


> Ok this might be a dumb question and obvious but Im stumped. When you do an embroidery like this how do you get the fabric (with the designs/color) under it? I have some patterns that I have bought to to make on a skirt but Im lost how to get the fabric under the embroidery pattern when i upload it to the machine and stitch it on the skirt.





Try this ...

http://www.swakembroidery.com/swak-101-multi-appliquetutorial.htm

It will give you a step by step....

Nini


----------



## aimeeg

chellewashere said:


> Ok this might be a dumb question and obvious but Im stumped. When you do an embroidery like this how do you get the fabric (with the designs/color) under it? I have some patterns that I have bought to to make on a skirt but Im lost how to get the fabric under the embroidery pattern when i upload it to the machine and stitch it on the skirt.



I am going to check out the SWAK link Nini posted but I looked on youtube when I first learned. I found a few helpful videos to get me headed in the right directions. I am not an expert by any means but I can take pictures the next time I applique something. Maybe I have a few tricks that might help out.  

I think Heather's designs are the most user friendly. One of the first designs I did was her cupcake. It was a good one because it had a some color changes and fabric changes but it was not 35 steps.


----------



## princesssfws

I was finally able to make a dress for Little Miss C.  It was much easier to sew w/o a baby but oh so fun to sew for one.  Here is her first Minnie dress:










And here are some bags I made for my dds competitive volleyball team - 10 total - what was I thinking.


----------



## GlassSlippers

NiniMorris said:


> Try this ...
> 
> http://www.swakembroidery.com/swak-101-multi-appliquetutorial.htm
> 
> It will give you a step by step....
> 
> Nini



I had always wondered how that worked! Pretty nifty!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## snubie

aimeeg said:


> Who is ready for too many pictures????
> 
> Here is how I applique tee shirts-
> 
> Here you can see that I left a bit of space between the cut and the armpit. That is so you have room to veer off when serging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a close up of the 5 thread safety stitch. It's fantastic with knits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the new neat and clean seam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the final product. It's a Birthday present for my daughter who is turning seven on Wednesday. Pardon me while I


Thank you for the tutorial Aimee.  
And for those of us without a serger, you can do this too, it just won't be as neat and clean.  I do the same technique as Aimee, I seam rip out one side seam (takes a few minutes), complete the design on the shirt, then sew up the side seam with a straight stitch followed by a "coversitch"-type stitch on my regular sewing machine.




chellewashere said:


> Ok this might be a dumb question and obvious but Im stumped. When you do an embroidery like this how do you get the fabric (with the designs/color) under it? I have some patterns that I have bought to to make on a skirt but Im lost how to get the fabric under the embroidery pattern when i upload it to the machine and stitch it on the skirt.


I see someone already posted the link but if you Google "embroidery machine applique techniques" several sites have tutorials.

http://www.windstarembroidery.com/embroidery-information.cfm?File=Applique
http://www.annaboveembroidery.com/applique-technique.html


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Once again, great stuff posted but TMTQ!   I too made those ribbon barrettes in the '80s...one year I thought I was hot stuff because I made them in school colors and gave them as Christmas gifts to all my friends, they thought so too.  we mad the friendship pins also...it was a big deal to collect them and wear them on your shoelaces, the more the better status you had.  Ah, the simple things in life, lol.  

Kstgelais4...you can case my Sleeping Beauty...truthfully it's a case of something from a big $$ seller on Etsy, I just redesigned the collar because I didn't like hers.  I don't sell, I just create for my own DD, and for the Big Gives, so I don't feel too guilty for the case.

Teresa, love your Lydia in Lydia!  I made that same pattern a while back and discovered the same issue with the sleeves.  It seemed like I had to increase it almost double to make it fit.  At the time I thought it was just me, so I'm glad to know it wasn't. I originally bought the pattern because it's just like one of rebecca's favorite cheapie Walmart dresses that she was fast outgroing, but the one I made wasn't knit and she hated it.  I plan to try to remake it using knit...I've never tried to shirr that though.  Anyone have any input on that?


----------



## dianemom2

I have found help for lots of things, including learning to applique on this site:

http://www.emblibrary.com/el/elprojects/holder.aspx?page=Kennyskornerall

I love the pictures showing how to cut open the shirts and then re sew them.  That's exactly how I do it.  If the shirts are really small (like infant sizes) I cut open both side seams.


I worked on the AG doll dress with DD last night.  We finished it but I don't have pictures yet.  She had to take it to school to show her friends today


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I forgot to add this to my last post...for whoever asked about the fitted t-shirts, Joann's has them, theyre called Junior Fit, and not only do they run small, they seem to shrink terribly.  I bought an XL for me, I usually wear the Hanes ladies large (not unisized) t's from Walmart, and by the time it shrunk it fit my DD who usually wears a small. I've had better luck with the Danskin shirts from Walmart recently, they're more fitted, have a v neck and don't seem to shrink as much.  For those I can wear the XL, the L is just a little more snug than I'm comfortable putting my 40-something body in, but my DD says it doesn't look scary to her  The pricing on those is in the $5 range, but they seem to sell out fast, especially the white ones.  Theyre in the area with the workout clothes, not with the other tshirts.


----------



## babynala

Why does it seem I'm always palying catch up:


jeniamt said:


> Thought I would share my little contribution to Kade's give:
> 
> Water bottles and holders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


These came out great.  What a good idea and as others have said, not "little".  They will probably be one of the most used items on their trip and after their trip.  



aimeeg said:


> I finished a few more things today.


Love, love, love the snow white set and the pink and black dress is so cute.  



DMGeurts said:


> So, my latest outfit (Sleeping Beauty) - I spent a whopping *6 hours*  on hand embroidering this adorable (hand drawn, mind you) set of fairies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and here's the rest of the Sleeping Beauty outfit - don't you agree that the embroidery totally finishes off the outfit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


This Aurora set is amazing.  You did a wonderful job on the hand embroidery and you have some major patience to work on those faries for so long.  I can see from your later posts that you have come to a decision on your serger so I won't comment on that.  Your AG outfits are amazing and I hope that your fanbase continues to grow.  With your beautiful creations, I'm sure you will have the money in no time for a new machine.  



garryhman said:


> I will open the door by saying that women are wonderful!
> 
> Hi, my name is Garry. I noticed this board while trying to get some sewing ideas. Some amazing stuff on here that you ladies (I didn't see any men) have made. I'm not great, maybe not even good, but I enjoy sewing. I made these little bags for my daughter and a friends son for our next trip to WDW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the sewing knowledge evident from the pieces displayed here, I was wondering what anyone might suggestions on fairly easy projects that a fat fingered guy could try to make? Mostly for my DD.


Hi & Welcome!  These bags are really nice.  As others have said, the scientific seamstress patterns are the way to go.  Of course, everyone here is very helpful and will be happy to answer any questions you have along the way.  



Colleen27 said:


> I've got a few pics to share of my customs in action on our trip!


The outfits look even better in action.  I love this last set with the pretty fabric.  Hope you guys had a great time on your trip.  



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> My old laptop got infected - granted my SIL's boyfriend fixed it and is cleaning it so my girls can have it. I got a brand new laptop! Love it!!! DH got a new desk top too - now we will have 3 computers! Gotta love tax returns!
> 
> We had Juliet's bday party tonight - nothing big just close family - gave her the Jasmine outfit from the parks that she wanted. The bottoms fit great. I have to fix the fit of the top a little.


How exciting that you got a new laptop and the kids will surely enjoy not having to share with mom and dad.  Hope Juliet had a great b-day.



GlassSlippers said:


> PurpleEars said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did do trapezoids: 6.5 at the top and 8.5 at the bottom, 10 inches long. The waist piece is 5.5 inches top to bottom, so the whole skirt is 15.5.   She's just a hair over 5 feet tall so with a little pair of those Soffee shorts underneath she's all set! I used a total of 12 strips. I didn't have any black bias tape so I'll need to pick that up so I can do the hem, but I'm pretty darned pleased with it. I made the whole thing in one day, which is a bit of an accomplishment for me! I'll tackle mine next. Wish me luck!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk
> 
> PS: I'll try to coerce DD into taking and posting pictures before she goes on her Chamber Choir tour on Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the instructions!
> 
> 
> 
> MomtoAlexnWilliam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finished another spring/summer dress for DD8.  This is the new round neck patter for big girls on YCMT.    I haven't added the buttons yet to make sure of the length of the round neck.   I also think on the next one I will make the dress fuller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will leave it up to her but am starting to think about possible embroidery/applique designs on the yellow.  Any suggestions?  I am leaning toward a simple monogram but she LOVES appliques....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This dress came out so nice.  Maybe you could add an appliqued Monogram?
> 
> 
> 
> TinkerbelleMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ready for my own sewing room where I can have all my machines set up at once.  Right now I share it with a computer desk.  So my dream is to have a machine set for just ruffles, another for sewing, an embroidery machine, my serger and now a coverstitch machine.  Plus room for the ironing board and all kinds of storage.  That's my dream.  DH garage, and that's lots more space than I'll need, so I figure we'd be even.  My toys cost more than his.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DMGeurts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you are saying.    Our houshold finances could support me buying a machine - but I guess I'd really like to see myself earn it.  KWIM?  It's more of an independant thing, where I want to prove to myself that I can do it.
> 
> I hope I get a loyal fanbase someday.
> D~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your logic on this one makes sense to me.  Plus it will give you more time to research.
> 
> 
> 
> Diz-Mommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, yeah, I've cried over many a sewing project.  You are not alone.  I'm sending you a big hug via DisBoards.  I just hate when a project goes to poo like that!
> 
> I'm doing a little of my own crying/pouting today...unrelated to sewing, but DH took down a bunch of my favorite pictures of our boys when they were babies today while I was up nursing the baby.  We're prepping our house to put on the market and I knew they had to come down, but it just makes me sad.  Sad I don't get to look at them every time I come down the stairs and sad I have to watch a house I truly love become less and less "ours".  I just hate how you have to make a house look so impersonal so somebody else will want to buy it.   I need an angel to come sit on my shoulder and whisper "craft studio" and "new bigger house" in my ear for about a week...or maybe a month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you house sells quickly and you can hang up your pictures in a "craft studio" soon!
Click to expand...


----------



## DMGeurts

princesssfws said:


> I was finally able to make a dress for Little Miss C.  It was much easier to sew w/o a baby but oh so fun to sew for one.  Here is her first Minnie dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are some bags I made for my dds competitive volleyball team - 10 total - what was I thinking.



This dress is adorable!  And the bags are awesome!!!  Those are my HS colors and I did play VB for two years... so, I really love them!  



dianemom2 said:


> I worked on the AG doll dress with DD last night.  We finished it but I don't have pictures yet.  She had to take it to school to show her friends today



Yay!!!  I can't wait to see!  It's a pretty nice pattern isn't it?  It doesn't take too long to sew, but it has some very basic ideas to learn - and it really does turn out nicely.  



babynala said:


> This Aurora set is amazing.  You did a wonderful job on the hand embroidery and you have some major patience to work on those faries for so long.  I can see from your later posts that you have come to a decision on your serger so I won't comment on that.  Your AG outfits are amazing and I hope that your fanbase continues to grow.  With your beautiful creations, I'm sure you will have the money in no time for a new machine.



Thank you so much!   

D~


----------



## chellewashere

NiniMorris said:


> Try this ...
> 
> http://www.swakembroidery.com/swak-101-multi-appliquetutorial.htm
> 
> It will give you a step by step....
> 
> Nini





aimeeg said:


> I am going to check out the SWAK link Nini posted but I looked on youtube when I first learned. I found a few helpful videos to get me headed in the right directions. I am not an expert by any means but I can take pictures the next time I applique something. Maybe I have a few tricks that might help out.
> 
> I think Heather's designs are the most user friendly. One of the first designs I did was her cupcake. It was a good one because it had a some color changes and fabric changes but it was not 35 steps.



Thank you both so much. I was just lost looking and trying to figure out HOW?? Now I have something to do today 
I bought a very simple one from Heather it was the black tink one and well lets just say I need to learn how to put the shirt on the machine correct so the image doesnt come out sideways


----------



## basketkat

I thought I would come out of lurking and say how amazing I think this thread is!!! It is so fun to read everyday! Your talents amaze me!! 

I hadn't sewn since 7th grade home ec...and even then my "skills" were not that great. Ha!  But this thread gave me the itch so I bought a little brother machine and got busy last night. 








They are no where near the amazing things you all create...but everyone has to start somewhere, right??

P.S. Pay no attention to poor Kirsten's hair...she was MY doll that I passed on to my daughter. She will be getting her hair fixed next week at the Chicago store...she is almost 20 years old so I'd say she's due for some primping!


----------



## DMGeurts

basketkat said:


> I thought I would come out of lurking and say how amazing I think this thread is!!! It is so fun to read everyday! Your talents amaze me!!
> 
> I hadn't sewn since 7th grade home ec...and even then my "skills" were not that great. Ha!  But this thread gave me the itch so I bought a little brother machine and got busy last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are no where near the amazing things you all create...but everyone has to start somewhere, right??
> 
> P.S. Pay no attention to poor Kirsten's hair...she was MY doll that I passed on to my daughter. She will be getting her hair fixed next week at the Chicago store...she is almost 20 years old so I'd say she's due for some primping!



You did a wonderful job!!!    I did the same thing - I hadn't sewn a stitch since my 9th grade home-ec class... and these ladies inspired me last fall... here I am!    Keep reading, you'll be amazed at what these ladies (Tom and Garry too) will teach you.

I also think it's awesome that ou still have your original Kirsten!!!  There is nothing better than a well loved doll.  

D~


----------



## dianemom2

basketkat said:


> I thought I would come out of lurking and say how amazing I think this thread is!!! It is so fun to read everyday! Your talents amaze me!!
> 
> I hadn't sewn since 7th grade home ec...and even then my "skills" were not that great. Ha!  But this thread gave me the itch so I bought a little brother machine and got busy last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are no where near the amazing things you all create...but everyone has to start somewhere, right??
> 
> P.S. Pay no attention to poor Kirsten's hair...she was MY doll that I passed on to my daughter. She will be getting her hair fixed next week at the Chicago store...she is almost 20 years old so I'd say she's due for some primping!




Beautiful job on your sewing some adorable doll items on your new machine!  Enjoy using it!


----------



## dianemom2

Now that the family has received these, I can post pictures here.  I already posted them on the Give board but I thought I'd share them here too.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

dianemom2 said:


> Now that the family has received these, I can post pictures here.  I already posted them on the Give board but I thought I'd share them here too.



Ok, that is just such cuteness!  Thank you for doing the give, it means so much to the family.


----------



## cogero

basketkat said:


> I thought I would come out of lurking and say how amazing I think this thread is!!! It is so fun to read everyday! Your talents amaze me!!
> 
> I hadn't sewn since 7th grade home ec...and even then my "skills" were not that great. Ha!  But this thread gave me the itch so I bought a little brother machine and got busy last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are no where near the amazing things you all create...but everyone has to start somewhere, right??
> 
> P.S. Pay no attention to poor Kirsten's hair...she was MY doll that I passed on to my daughter. She will be getting her hair fixed next week at the Chicago store...she is almost 20 years old so I'd say she's due for some primping!



Your dresses are adorable great job. WELCOME



dianemom2 said:


> Now that the family has received these, I can post pictures here.  I already posted them on the Give board but I thought I'd share them here too.



Just beautiful


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

TMTQ!!!!  I have been away for so long....busy as always!  I love everything that you guys have been doing!   Just wanted to stop by and say  so you don't forget me!


----------



## SallyfromDE

NaeNae said:


> Aimee, how do you keep from having a thread tail at the bottom/beginning of the seam?



You use a large eye needle, thread the tail and run it back up into the stitches. 



teresajoy said:


> [
> It was an 80's thing here. I loved making them. Did you guys have friendship pins? Safety pins that you put colored beads on, then gave them to your friends?



I'm older then you guys. We made bracelets with gum wrappers. I see they have decorative paper that you do the same thing for American Girl crafts. 



VBAndrea said:


> I love this!  How did you get the images on the fabric (the outline) b/f coloring it?  Something like this would be fun to do for a Big Give.



Kirsta and I colored this together. You iron a peice of freezer paper on your fabric to stablize it. I used the Disney coloring book and made a photo copy of it. You can pin or tape the design to the back of you fabric, hold it up to a window and trace your lines on the fabric.  A light box would be easier if you had one. In some places, where we colored it a little too much, I went back with my marker and drew the line again. Just make sure you heat press it really well. I didn't on one of the panels, and it bled.  But the crayon washed well.  Go figure. Kirsta wore it anyway. I think she even wore it out.



basketkat said:


> P.S. Pay no attention to poor Kirsten's hair...she was MY doll that I passed on to my daughter. She will be getting her hair fixed next week at the Chicago store...she is almost 20 years old so I'd say she's due for some primping!



Kirsten looks good to me. Our dear sweet Betty sports dread locks now.  And she's only 6. (plus she had to have a body transplant) Welcome to the group.


----------



## GlassSlippers

Hi Pholks!

Is there a way to take photos from my Facebook and post them here? I'm not terribly tech savvy, but I did figure out taking a picture with my call and sending it to FB, so I thought maybe...

Thanks!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

GlassSlippers said:


> Hi Pholks!
> 
> Is there a way to take photos from my Facebook and post them here? I'm not terribly tech savvy, but I did figure out taking a picture with my call and sending it to FB, so I thought maybe...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



That is what I do.  Just click on your pic on FB.  When you right click, click on copy image location, copy that info and then come back here to post.  See the icon at the top of the reply to thread page that is a yellow box with a mountain and a sun in gray?  Click on that and then paste the image location.  That should work for you!


----------



## VBAndrea

SallyfromDE said:


> You use a large eye needle, thread the tail and run it back up into the stitches.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm older then you guys. We made bracelets with gum wrappers. I see they have decorative paper that you do the same thing for American Girl crafts.
> 
> 
> 
> Kirsta and I colored this together. You iron a peice of freezer paper on your fabric to stablize it. I used the Disney coloring book and made a photo copy of it. You can pin or tape the design to the back of you fabric, hold it up to a window and trace your lines on the fabric.  A light box would be easier if you had one. In some places, where we colored it a little too much, I went back with my marker and drew the line again. Just make sure you heat press it really well. I didn't on one of the panels, and it bled.  But the crayon washed well.  Go figure. Kirsta wore it anyway. I think she even wore it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Kirsten looks good to me. Our dear sweet Betty sports dread locks now.  And she's only 6. (plus she had to have a body transplant) Welcome to the group.



OK, I lost all my quotes except Sally's 

I also heard someone (was it maybe Nini or Anita???) said they used a small crochet hook to pull their serger threads back up.  I just cut mine, but I only use my serger for finishing seams so the ends always get sewn in anyway.

And I can join you in the crowd that made bracelets with gum wrappers.  I think I was in college by the time friendship bracelets around and I've never heard of the safety pins with beads!

Thanks for the coloring instructions.  I've painted some things on fabric by printing them out and then going over the outline with a sharpie to darken it and then put it under the fabric.  I've only done it on white fabric, but that's what would be best anyway for the coloring.  I didn't know if you had some sort of special iron on outline or not.  I really want to try that.  I just have the fabric markers right now, but I may try the crayons in the future.  It looks so cool on your skirt!



OK LOST QUOTE TIME:
Welcome BasketKat and I love your AG dresses.  I am supposed to be making some for my dd but have yet to squeeze it into my schedule.  I love the idea of the pillowcase dress for them as I have been told those go together quickly.  Yours look great!

DIANE: Really pretty colors in the Aurora outfit and awesome Goofy shirt!

PRINCESSSFWS:  I love the Minnie dress but OMG -- it looks way cuter on that model of yours than it does on the hanger   And what were you thinking doing 10 bags?!!!  I wanted to do bags last year for the kids teachers and assistants but that would have been 4 bags and that was 2 or 3 too many for me!  This year the kids share a teacher and they are assistant-less so I think for teacher's day this year I should be able to pull off making one bag.

Can't remember if I lost anything else or not -- recall I'm old / think gum wrapper bracelets.  And I don't think AG dolls existed when I was a child.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I finally got to my alterations:  I took a men's small shirt from Disney and turned it into a women's small fitted shirt.  Yes Heather, my head is cut off again.













My dog Zion wanted to get her picture taken.


----------



## GlassSlippers

I hope this works. With the silly way they display photos now, I couldn't get the photos to post here, but this is the link to my mobile uploads:



http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2114319&id=1395186633&l=3ec36715b8


I'd welcome suggestions to make my work better!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## GlassSlippers

MinnieVanMom said:


> I finally got to my alterations:  I took a men's small shirt from Disney and turned it into a women's small fitted shirt.  Yes Heather, my head is cut off again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dog Zion wanted to get her picture taken.



That's really cute! Bet you were cold! Your puppy's cute too.

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## tricia

GlassSlippers said:


> I hope this works. With the silly way they display photos now, I couldn't get the photos to post here, but this is the link to my mobile uploads:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2114319&id=1395186633&l=3ec36715b8
> 
> 
> I'd welcome suggestions to make my work better!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



Oops, I just sent you a friend request on FB and forgot to put in a message.


Also, Great stuff everyone.  I have been really busy lately so have been just scanning and not commenting.  Love the pics of the new pattern by Carla.  I just may have to try that one out for myself.


----------



## cogero

April

that shirt rocks.

I dropped my dd at karate and then the boy and I walked over 2 miles. My sneakers are trashed. I fell good doing something physical.

Off to cook dinner, I need to take some pictures and post to the BG board and work on my dd's shamrock shirt.


----------



## miprender

aimeeg said:


> Who is ready for too many pictures????
> 
> Here is how I applique tee shirts-
> 
> First I cut the right side seam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I hoop the shirt. You can see how the excess fabric sits on top of the arm of the machine. As long as you are careful the shirt should not get caught under the hoop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stitch out the design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see that I left a bit of space between the cut and the armpit. That is so you have room to veer off when serging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a close up of the 5 thread safety stitch. It's fantastic with knits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the new neat and clean seam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the final product. It's a Birthday present for my daughter who is turning seven on Wednesday. Pardon me while I



Thanks for the instructions. I might have to try this, but on an old Tshirt.



princesssfws said:


> I was finally able to make a dress for Little Miss C.  It was much easier to sew w/o a baby but oh so fun to sew for one.  Here is her first Minnie dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are some bags I made for my dds competitive volleyball team - 10 total - what was I thinking.



What a cutie pie in her first minnie dress.



basketkat said:


> I thought I would come out of lurking and say how amazing I think this thread is!!! It is so fun to read everyday! Your talents amaze me!!
> 
> I hadn't sewn since 7th grade home ec...and even then my "skills" were not that great. Ha!  But this thread gave me the itch so I bought a little brother machine and got busy last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are no where near the amazing things you all create...but everyone has to start somewhere, right??
> 
> P.S. Pay no attention to poor Kirsten's hair...she was MY doll that I passed on to my daughter. She will be getting her hair fixed next week at the Chicago store...she is almost 20 years old so I'd say she's due for some primping!









 The dresses came out.




dianemom2 said:


> Now that the family has received these, I can post pictures here.  I already posted them on the Give board but I thought I'd share them here too.



WOW they came out great.



MinnieVanMom said:


> I finally got to my alterations:  I took a men's small shirt from Disney and turned it into a women's small fitted shirt.  Yes Heather, my head is cut off again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I love how that turned out.And your dog is too funny.




GlassSlippers said:


> I hope this works. With the silly way they display photos now, I couldn't get the photos to post here, but this is the link to my mobile uploads:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2114319&id=1395186633&l=3ec36715b8
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



That is an awesome jacket and I love the skirt too.


----------



## GlassSlippers

These are my first Vida, Easy Fits and Simply Sweet. I made them for my niece Kenzie a while ago. I'm a bit partial to the Vida.


http://www.facebook.com/album.php?id=1395186633&aid=2095771

Thanks for looking!

Lori in east Podunk


----------



## PurpleEars

ireland_nicole said:


> Ok, this is just not my night- was just finishing a multiquote and Poof!  Anyway, I think the sewing gnomes are active today- I had to buy the right side d-rings, the zipper broke, my screwdriver is gone, my iron died (just to name a few issues) and I was on part 13-14 when the embroidery design mentioned to topstich the straps for the fanny pack. I have a combo machine but I thought ok, I'll use my backup- 1 hour later, no foot pedal.  Great.  So I very carefully remove the hoop, turn off the machine, take off the embroidery attachment, quick sew the straps, turn it off reverse the process and pray that it works.  Thank goodness it did, and I now have a fanny pack I did in the hoop- I will make more, but gosh, I hope it goes easier now!  I'm going to have some chocolate and diet coke now and watch a disney parks video- who's with me?
> 
> Also, thanks everyone for your kind comments about the outfits- Caitie really had a lot of fun wearing the rodeo outfit, and the other has become her fave church dress



Sorry to hear about your problems. Hopefully today was a better day.



aimeeg said:


> Who is ready for too many pictures????
> 
> Here is how I applique tee shirts



Thanks for the photo tutorial. I am sure many of us will find it helpful!



princesssfws said:


> I was finally able to make a dress for Little Miss C.  It was much easier to sew w/o a baby but oh so fun to sew for one.  Here is her first Minnie dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are some bags I made for my dds competitive volleyball team - 10 total - what was I thinking.



Cute dress and cute model. I am sure the girls will enjoy the bags!



basketkat said:


> I thought I would come out of lurking and say how amazing I think this thread is!!! It is so fun to read everyday! Your talents amaze me!!
> 
> I hadn't sewn since 7th grade home ec...and even then my "skills" were not that great. Ha!  But this thread gave me the itch so I bought a little brother machine and got busy last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are no where near the amazing things you all create...but everyone has to start somewhere, right??
> 
> P.S. Pay no attention to poor Kirsten's hair...she was MY doll that I passed on to my daughter. She will be getting her hair fixed next week at the Chicago store...she is almost 20 years old so I'd say she's due for some primping!



I just want to say welcome! Your doll clothes came out great!



dianemom2 said:


> Now that the family has received these, I can post pictures here.  I already posted them on the Give board but I thought I'd share them here too.



They are amazing! Thank you so much for doing this for the Big Give. I am sure the family appreciates them very much!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I finally got to my alterations:  I took a men's small shirt from Disney and turned it into a women's small fitted shirt.  Yes Heather, my head is cut off again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dog Zion wanted to get her picture taken.



You did a great job with that shirt! Zion is too cute!



GlassSlippers said:


> I hope this works. With the silly way they display photos now, I couldn't get the photos to post here, but this is the link to my mobile uploads:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2114319&id=1395186633&l=3ec36715b8
> 
> 
> I'd welcome suggestions to make my work better!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



Good job on the skirt and the jacket!


----------



## DMGeurts

GlassSlippers said:


> These are my first Vida, Easy Fits and Simply Sweet. I made them for my niece Kenzie a while ago. I'm a bit partial to the Vida.
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?id=1395186633&aid=2095771
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Lori in east Podunk



I got to see the first ones you posted, but these didn't show up for me....  I loved your first ones!  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

MinnieVanMom said:


> I finally got to my alterations:  I took a men's small shirt from Disney and turned it into a women's small fitted shirt.  Yes Heather, my head is cut off again.



This turned out really awesome!  And your dog is adorable.  

D~


----------



## cogero

Okay I have a couple things to share.

Here are DS's Easy Fits and a T-shirt I made him for Pajama day at his school.





and him in his outfit before school





and this is DDs shirt for St. Patricks Day. It matches a skirt I did a while ago. I have to remember to get a picture of her in the whole outfit.


----------



## basketkat

Thanks for the warm welcome and encouragement!!! I'm looking forward to  creating more!


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

I know I don't post much here anymore, but I just had to share a few photos of the new SisBoom/CarlaC pattern.  My ladies love this dress.  So easy and quick to make too.  And, there aren't a ton of pages to print out to make this either, another plus!












I tried to get a better shot of my dear wife outside, but the wind and the cold were too much for her. 





Easter dresses are made for this year!


----------



## jessica52877

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I know I don't post much here anymore, but I just had to share a few photos of the new SisBoom/CarlaC pattern.  My ladies love this dress.  So easy and quick to make too.  And, there aren't a ton of pages to print out to make this either, another plus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easter dresses are made for this year!



I just love this pattern! Your wife looks so cute in it! I can see why the outside wasn't agreeing with her, cold and wind, burrr! 

Leighanna looks so cute (and old) too!


----------



## billwendy

MinnieVanMom said:


> I finally got to my alterations:  I took a men's small shirt from Disney and turned it into a women's small fitted shirt.  Yes Heather, my head is cut off again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dog Zion wanted to get her picture taken.



April - where is that pretty face?? I am so jealous of your backdrop!!! Hi Zion!!!!!!!

We are going to a high school musical of Beauty and the Beast on Friday night, and being the dork that I am, I made the girls customs and will make Tim a shirt tomorrow night. Hannah gets the Belle gown, and Elizabeth gets the big girl outfit - it is a big girl outfit, right??








The red dots you see on the skirt are a few little red roses.....


----------



## jas0202

Has anyone ever posted pics for floating a shirt when appliqueing?  A pictorial or just a step by step?  I've gathered tidbits of information from some of you, but I am still not able to figure it out in my head...


----------



## jas0202

...what size/type of prewounds does the PE770 take?  Getting together a marathon order to arrive around the same time as my new baby!


----------



## GlassSlippers

DMGeurts said:


> I got to see the first ones you posted, but these didn't show up for me....  I loved your first ones!
> 
> D~



Hm. I don't know why that would be. Are you on Facebook yourself? If so, perhaps we can "friend" each other. That ought to solve the problem.

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## GlassSlippers

DMGeurts said:


> I got to see the first ones you posted, but these didn't show up for me....  I loved your first ones!
> 
> D~



Oops! I forgot to say thanks!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## Forevryoung

Anyone make matching PJ Pants for their trip???

I think the three of us (grandma, my cousin age 7, me) would get a HUGE kick out of wearing matching PJs (and some cute pictures).

I am considering doing minnie dot Easy Fits with white tanks/t's simply embellished with ribbons. But the minnie dot fabric from Joanns isn't the best quality for pj pants.

My only fabric store is Joanns unless I order online. Any not so thin disney prints that would be great for PJs?


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

jas0202 said:


> Has anyone ever posted pics for floating a shirt when appliqueing?  A pictorial or just a step by step?  I've gathered tidbits of information from some of you, but I am still not able to figure it out in my head...



I knew I should have taken pics today when I did my shirts because I don't hoop tshirts like the PP does from this mornings post.  awesome tutorial, btw.  I think on SWAK.com there is a video tute on doing knits, and maybe YouTube.  I know they're out there someplace because I read and watched many of them before I got brave enough to try it myself.

I can try to explain, if that helps at all...

To find the center of my tshirt front I fold it in half down the center front by matching the side seams, if there aren't any I'll use the underarm seam as a guide and then iron side seam guide lines.  I press the center front to make a very straight line...if you do it right it usually follows the grain of the knit.  My stabilizer is hopped and sprayed well with temporary adhesive...I've found the Sulky brand to work best for me, the others I've tried have gummed up the needle enough to shred the thread, once I switched to Sulky I no longer had that problem.  My machine has a display that shows the direction the design will be stitched in, so i have to make the attachment side of the hoop in the correct direction when placing the shirt on the hoop.  This matters so you don't have an upside-down or sideways design.  Once you know what direction to have your hoop, use the ironed in crease as your vertical center...I just eyeball where I want the real center to be, but the top of the hoop is usually 2-3 inches from the neckband on adult sizes.  My hoop has little bumps marking the center of all sides, i use these to line up the center crease, and then smooth out all the wrinkles.  My hoop had adhesive on it too, so I make sure the shirt is stuck smoothly to that as well.  very carefully pull the back of the shirt over the top of the hoop, trying not to dislodge the stuck part, and attach to your machine.  I move all the excess shirt out of the way, sometimes having to hold it to keep it out of the way, and then use a basting stitch to keep it all in place.  SWAK has these free to download.  You are now ready to do your design.  The number one rule for embroidery on tshirts is you have to babysit the machine from start to finish.  Even if looks like it won't get caught, every time I look away for a second, it eats my shirt!   This seems to be a common problem with everyone, and the smaller shirts are more likely to do this.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Forevryoung said:


> Anyone make matching PJ Pants for their trip???
> 
> I think the three of us (grandma, my cousin age 7, me) would get a HUGE kick out of wearing matching PJs (and some cute pictures).
> 
> I am considering doing minnie dot Easy Fits with white tanks/t's simply embellished with ribbons. But the minnie dot fabric from Joanns isn't the best quality for pj pants.
> 
> My only fabric store is Joanns unless I order online. Any not so thin disney prints that would be great for PJs?




I use character flannel, my favorite ones right now are Tinkerbell (who would have guessed that, lol). I'm cold blooded by nature, so even though i live in FL, I wear them year round, its my top that changes from tanks to thermals with the season.  I do find the flannel shrinks a lot, even washing them first, so I make them just a bit longer than needed.  I'm too lazy to wash the fabric 5 or 6 times before cutting on something that doesn't really matter.


----------



## GlassSlippers

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I use character flannel, my favorite ones right now are Tinkerbell (who would have guessed that, lol). I'm cold blooded by nature, so even though i live in FL, I wear them year round, its my top that changes from tanks to thermals with the season.  I do find the flannel shrinks a lot, even washing them first, so I make them just a bit longer than needed.  I'm too lazy to wash the fabric 5 or 6 times before cutting on something that doesn't really matter.




I have rule: At Disney, everybody needs Disney PJ-s. They don't have to match and they don't have to be custom, but they *must* be Disney!

Lori in Eat Podunk

PS: I wouldn't wash the flannel more than once either!


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

jas0202 said:


> Has anyone ever posted pics for floating a shirt when appliqueing?  A pictorial or just a step by step?  I've gathered tidbits of information from some of you, but I am still not able to figure it out in my head...



I don't float nor do I use spray adhesive -- no matter what brand I use it gums up my machine!!  I use my hoop guide to center the shirt, hoop the t-shirt cutaway stabilizer, then pin pin pin pin the shirt.   I also agree with babysitting the machine for t-shirts. One look away and my shirts also get eaten by the machine.    I also use hair clips to clip the fabric out of the way.


----------



## VBAndrea

MinnieVanMom said:


> I finally got to my alterations:  I took a men's small shirt from Disney and turned it into a women's small fitted shirt.  Yes Heather, my head is cut off again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dog Zion wanted to get her picture taken.


Love the way that turned out -- I especially like how you tapered it at the waistline.  Is Zion named after the National Park?  My ds's middle name is Bryce, selected specifically for Bryce Canyon.



GlassSlippers said:


> I hope this works. With the silly way they display photos now, I couldn't get the photos to post here, but this is the link to my mobile uploads:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2114319&id=1395186633&l=3ec36715b8
> 
> 
> I'd welcome suggestions to make my work better!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk


I can see the jacket and skirt (which look great) but the other link with the Vida and Easy Fits does not open for me.  FB is very unreliable for photos.  Some show and some don't -- very typical.  Does photobucket not work for you?



cogero said:


> Okay I have a couple things to share.
> 
> Here are DS's Easy Fits and a T-shirt I made him for Pajama day at his school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and him in his outfit before school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is DDs shirt for St. Patricks Day. It matches a skirt I did a while ago. I have to remember to get a picture of her in the whole outfit.


I especially love the pj's!  I bet your ds was happy to wear them to school.  My ds loves all the EF PJs I make him (never mind it's only been three pairs!).



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I know I don't post much here anymore, but I just had to share a few photos of the new SisBoom/CarlaC pattern.  My ladies love this dress.  So easy and quick to make too.  And, there aren't a ton of pages to print out to make this either, another plus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get a better shot of my dear wife outside, but the wind and the cold were too much for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easter dresses are made for this year!


Love that pattern!  Leighanna's no longer a Princess -- I think she's grown so much she now has Queen status.


----------



## NiniMorris

jas0202 said:


> ...what size/type of prewounds does the PE770 take?  Getting together a marathon order to arrive around the same time as my new baby!



They are both the size A or size L.  There isn't much of a difference between the two sizes.  I think the Brother site lists them as a style 15A.

But, my quilter uses size L and my sewing machine and embroidery machine use a size A and I interchange them all the time with no problem.  If my migraine will go away soon I will check, but from what I remember the specifications for both sizes are the same.

Nini


----------



## VBAndrea

billwendy said:


> April - where is that pretty face?? I am so jealous of your backdrop!!! Hi Zion!!!!!!!
> 
> We are going to a high school musical of Beauty and the Beast on Friday night, and being the dork that I am, I made the girls customs and will make Tim a shirt tomorrow night. Hannah gets the Belle gown, and Elizabeth gets the big girl outfit - it is a big girl outfit, right??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red dots you see on the skirt are a few little red roses.....


I would wear Elizabeth's outfit so big girl it is!  I LOVE Elizabeth's and adore the roses you dotted on the skirt.  I hope she likes it as much as I do.  If not, you can send it to me   The Belle is awesome!



Forevryoung said:


> Anyone make matching PJ Pants for their trip???
> 
> I think the three of us (grandma, my cousin age 7, me) would get a HUGE kick out of wearing matching PJs (and some cute pictures).
> 
> I am considering doing minnie dot Easy Fits with white tanks/t's simply embellished with ribbons. But the minnie dot fabric from Joanns isn't the best quality for pj pants.
> 
> My only fabric store is Joanns unless I order online. Any not so thin disney prints that would be great for PJs?




Well, the Minnie Dot is a calico keepsake and those are going on sale for 40% off, I believe on the 20th -- right now they are at 30% off and I bought at that price b/c I didn't know they'd be going to 40% off until yesterday -- GRRRR!

I would personally do flannel.  It can be worn year round -- it doesn't get too hot.  We often do flannel bedsheets year round.  There is plenty of Dis flannel out there.  And right now I believe that's 40% off at Joanne's.


----------



## NiniMorris

VBAndrea said:


> Well, the Minnie Dot is a calico keepsake and those are going on sale for 40% off, I believe on the 20th -- right now they are at 30% off and I bought at that price b/c I didn't know they'd be going to 40% off until yesterday -- GRRRR!
> 
> I would personally do flannel.  It can be worn year round -- it doesn't get too hot.  We often do flannel bedsheets year round.  There is plenty of Dis flannel out there.  And right now I believe that's 40% off at Joanne's.



Figures...I just bough 5 yards of it at 30% off...might have to go back and get the rest of the bolt.... hmm...flannel at 40% off...might have to stock up on that again too!  I don't have any Disney left...


So much for saving money!  I have to get the deck put in around the pool!  

Nini


----------



## DMGeurts

cogero said:


> Okay I have a couple things to share.
> 
> Here are DS's Easy Fits and a T-shirt I made him for Pajama day at his school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and him in his outfit before school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is DDs shirt for St. Patricks Day. It matches a skirt I did a while ago. I have to remember to get a picture of her in the whole outfit.



Cute!  I can't believe how much you accomplish all the time!  I admire that, and wish I could do half as much as you do!  




PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I know I don't post much here anymore, but I just had to share a few photos of the new SisBoom/CarlaC pattern.  My ladies love this dress.  So easy and quick to make too.  And, there aren't a ton of pages to print out to make this either, another plus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get a better shot of my dear wife outside, but the wind and the cold were too much for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easter dresses are made for this year!



THose turned out awesome!  I love the fabric and everything!  



billwendy said:


> April - where is that pretty face?? I am so jealous of your backdrop!!! Hi Zion!!!!!!!
> 
> We are going to a high school musical of Beauty and the Beast on Friday night, and being the dork that I am, I made the girls customs and will make Tim a shirt tomorrow night. Hannah gets the Belle gown, and Elizabeth gets the big girl outfit - it is a big girl outfit, right??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red dots you see on the skirt are a few little red roses.....



Ooooh, so cute!  And I think the big girl outfit is perfect!  




GlassSlippers said:


> Hm. I don't know why that would be. Are you on Facebook yourself? If so, perhaps we can "friend" each other. That ought to solve the problem.
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



You can friend me.... Dorine Geurts.  

D~


----------



## cogero

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I know I don't post much here anymore, but I just had to share a few photos of the new SisBoom/CarlaC pattern.  My ladies love this dress.  So easy and quick to make too.  And, there aren't a ton of pages to print out to make this either, another plus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get a better shot of my dear wife outside, but the wind and the cold were too much for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easter dresses are made for this year!



I just downloaded this pattern. I love it. Your dresses are gorgeous.



billwendy said:


> April - where is that pretty face?? I am so jealous of your backdrop!!! Hi Zion!!!!!!!
> 
> We are going to a high school musical of Beauty and the Beast on Friday night, and being the dork that I am, I made the girls customs and will make Tim a shirt tomorrow night. Hannah gets the Belle gown, and Elizabeth gets the big girl outfit - it is a big girl outfit, right??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red dots you see on the skirt are a few little red roses.....



Beautiful outfits Wendy. Better not show C the big girl outfit.



VBAndrea said:


> I would wear Elizabeth's outfit so big girl it is!  I LOVE Elizabeth's and adore the roses you dotted on the skirt.  I hope she likes it as much as I do.  If not, you can send it to me   The Belle is awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Minnie Dot is a calico keepsake and those are going on sale for 40% off, I believe on the 20th -- right now they are at 30% off and I bought at that price b/c I didn't know they'd be going to 40% off until yesterday -- GRRRR!
> 
> I would personally do flannel.  It can be worn year round -- it doesn't get too hot.  We often do flannel bedsheets year round.  There is plenty of Dis flannel out there.  And right now I believe that's 40% off at Joanne's.



I guess I need to get to Joanns on Friday. I wear a lot of flannel all thru the year


----------



## cogero

Dorine. I don't do a lot of housework. Honestly crafting soothes my soul so it is important I do it.


----------



## babynala

ireland_nicole said:


> Speaking of Sisboom, I finally got the courage to cut into some of mine instead of it looking pretty on the shelf:  This is the Lydia dress by Pink fig.  It went together well, although I didn't like some of her construction or shirring directions, so I pulled a Sinatra and did it my way LOL.  If anyone else is thinking of making it, I would recommend lengthening the sleeves; they're a bit too short and the seams have come undone and need to be repaired- and I had seriously reinforced them.  Otherwise, I liked it fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also realized Friday night that I hadn't made outfits for the rodeo Saturday, so here's what a couple of hours and a stash did- it was my first time using the knit yoke skirt pattern from ycmt, but will def. not be the last; super easy, love her construction ideas took just over 30 minutes including cutting and ironing; nuff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, here's a randm pic of an ariel outfit a couple of gives back- I don't think I posted here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking, and I promise I will try to keep up...


The "Lydia" dress is really cute.  I love the Rodeo outfits and your kids look so happy!  I bet you had a fun day.  The ariel outfit for the Give is gorgeous.  



clairemolly said:


> That was me on Friday Wendy!  I was 4 weeks late finishing up part of my mom's birthday gift...I know, I'm a horrible daughter.  Anyway, my sewing machine died...again.   I got it fixed once before, but it cost half as much as I paid for it.  I turned it off and went to get Claire from the bus stop.  Worked on it a while and couldn't get it to work.
> Saturday morning I was messing with it again.  I could see the problem but couldn't fix it.  I broke down crying, since I have 4 Big Give dresses to make, plus all the stuff for our trip in June, not to mention finishing my mom's purse.  My super awesome DH told me to just take the old one out of my sewing area and do to the local Brother dealer to by myself a new machine..."a good one" in his words.
> I now am the proud owner of an Innov-is 80...did I mention how super awesome my DH is?


sounds like a rough day but it seemed to have turned out very nice.  Congrats on your machine and I have to agree your DH is SUPER AWESOME.  



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I haven't posted anything I have made in quite awhile so I thought I would post the things I have been working on this past week/weekend.
> This is an outfit I made for my niece to wear to WDW this week.  She only wanted Jessie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually made these outfits for my girls to wear on our Disney trip back in September.  I never posted a pic of all of those outfits.  We just wore them to Disney on Ice Princess Wishes this past week so I thought I could post of pic of them wearing them there.  They aren't the best pics of the outfits though.  My oldest DD's has the 3 sleeping beauty fairies on her skirt and my youngest has heather's princess cuties on hers.  We got a TON of compliments on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An AG dress a friend asked me to make for her daughter's doll -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirts for my girl's to wear for St. Patrick's day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Your Jessie is really cute.  Those princess outfits are beautiful - your fabrics are so pretty and the appliques are so nice, they must have taken a pretty long time.  Really nice work.  The AG girl clothes came out so nice, I was wondering why that zebra dress looked a little small until I read your description.  The St. Patrick's day shirts are a really cute  idea.  the baby blanket came out very nice too



peachygreen said:


> Thanks for the comments on our cruise outfits.  I ended up having to go out of town this week so I am finally back to post the rest of the weeks outfits.
> 
> This next outfit I threw together at the very last second and I loved how her Queen of Hearts Dress came together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Alice wore her Alice costume from Halloween
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally I made Megan her Cinderella dress which she wore the last night when we celebrated her birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess now I can start thinking about outfits for our Thanksgiving trip in 2012.


Everything looks really nice.  I love the Queen of Hearts outfit.  Your little Alice is soooo cute.  The cinderella dress on Megan is beautiful - what a great birthday treat.



Tweevil said:


> Hi Guys,
> If anyone has an extra prayer or blessing and wouldn't mind sharing can you send one my way?  I am leaving now for the hospital for the surgery to fix my ulcerations/stomach/gut.  It is supposed to be a long surgery and I wish I could say I was brave but I am not.  Hopefully in 4-5 hours I will be out of the OR and on the right side of things.
> 
> Thanks


I'm just seeing this now and I hope everything went well with your surgery. 



T-rox said:


> fun little technique i employed....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


I LOVE these shirts.  Great idea!!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Im so far behind it's hopeless to quote..
> Here is my test dress for the Marissa pattern in the little size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


This came out really cute.  



VBAndrea said:


> I feel bad about my buttonhole b/c I also messed up the applique on the dress in one part and it looks a bit icky.  That's why I think I might need to stick to tote bags from now on!  I'll post pics here once the family recieves the items.  The good thing about the buttonhole is it's really not in a terribly noticebable place.
> 
> And on my dd's Jasmine dress I completely messed up Jasmine's arm and Jasmine and Aladdin still loved it and probably gave my dd more attention over that outfit that anyone did over any of the other customs.  The Aladdin we saw was beyond AWESOME though.  Too bad my dh was with me


I doubt the button hole issues will be noticeable.  Have you ever looked at some button holes on purchased clothes?  Some of them look like they are about to unravel.   Sounds like everyone enjoyed the Jasmine dress!



NiniMorris said:


> Just in case I'm not able to get the new serger, I decided I should go ahead and get some more info on my serger.
> 
> I have the DVD for mine and pulled it out.  I have not been able to get the rolled hem to work since the first day I got it...but I was able to get it to work!  I am so excited.  Now I might just decide to go ahead and try some of the other stitches it has.
> 
> I can't believe how much easier it is to make the Rosetta bag with only one layer of fabric per ruffle!
> 
> Nini


Glad you figured it out.  I guess you'll be making lots of Rosetta bags in the near future.  



SallyfromDE said:


> You can heat press crayon. This was washed several times, and did some fading initally, but I had no real color loss. One panel, in the very front of course. I didn't do a good job of heat pressing the outline markings, and it ran. I think I used a sharpie or something like that.


That is really neat.  



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> We decided on a single letter applique on DD's yellow dress.  We thought it looked retro....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I did a Razorback dress for football this fall -- early I know but our basketball team did so poorly this year we didn't even make the big dance!


The yellow dress looks nice with the appliqued letter on it and I love the Razorback dress.  



jeniamt said:


> I was just on YCMT looking for Carla's new dress and happened upon an epattern for braided ribbon barrettes.  Okay, this just cracked me up...
> 
> https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/whats-new/multi-colorbraidedslidebarrettes.htm
> 
> I made so many of these in the early 80's I could still make them today, with my eyes closed!  Plus, there are a gazillione free tutorials on the web for them.  Not sure why anyone would pay $6 for the epattern.


What a blast from the past.  My sisters and I had quite a few of these.  



aimeeg said:


> Here is the final product. It's a Birthday present for my daughter who is turning seven on Wednesday.


Thanks for the directions and the pictures on you do the t-shirts on the embroidery machine.  I love the dress you made for your DD.  They do grow up too quickly!  



teresajoy said:


> It was an 80's thing here. I loved making them. Did you guys have friendship pins? Safety pins that you put colored beads on, then gave them to your friends?


Oh I forgot about those, I poked my fingers countless times trying to get those tiny beads on the safety pins.  



princesssfws said:


> I was finally able to make a dress for Little Miss C.  It was much easier to sew w/o a baby but oh so fun to sew for one.  Here is her first Minnie dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are some bags I made for my dds competitive volleyball team - 10 total - what was I thinking.


Your DD is the cutest thing.  I love her in the Minnie dress, it came out so nice.  10 bags for the volleyball team  I'm impressed.



basketkat said:


> I thought I would come out of lurking and say how amazing I think this thread is!!! It is so fun to read everyday! Your talents amaze me!!
> I hadn't sewn since 7th grade home ec...and even then my "skills" were not that great. Ha! But this thread gave me the itch so I bought a little brother machine and got busy last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are no where near the amazing things you all create...but everyone has to start somewhere, right??
> 
> P.S. Pay no attention to poor Kirsten's hair...she was MY doll that I passed on to my daughter. She will be getting her hair fixed next week at the Chicago store...she is almost 20 years old so I'd say she's due for some primping!


Oh, I love these little dresses.  You did a great job.


----------



## babynala

Hi, I'm looking for a shamrock design with a guitar and rock and roll theme.  I know I've seen it before but can't find it.  Yes I am a procrastinator!!!
TIA

Liz


----------



## DMGeurts

cogero said:


> Dorine. I don't do a lot of housework. Honestly crafting soothes my soul so it is important I do it.



LOL...  I don't do a lot of housework either.  Hehehe... I bribe the kids to do it.

I know the feeling about soothing the soul... I can't believe, after all these years, I've found something that I really enjoy doing... and I like the entire process (execept maybe cutting fabric - that annoys me).  

D~


----------



## aimeeg

babynala said:


> Hi, I'm looking for a shamrock design with a guitar and rock and roll theme.  I know I've seen it before but can't find it.  Yes I am a procrastinator!!!
> TIA
> 
> Liz



It's from Stitchontime.

Today is my DD's Birthday. She requested a cupcake outfit and since she is the Bday girl a cupcake outfit she got!!!  












ps . . . I took pictures as a I appliqued the shirt and made the skirt to post later as a mini-tutorial.


----------



## mommy2mrb

love all the new outfits!!

cupcake bday is so cute!!

Wendy, love the B & the B stuff you made!!! 

I don't like to do housework either, would much rather play with my paper's and scrapbook!!!


----------



## RMAMom

Chiara ~ I lost the quote but your son is adorable, I hope he had fun at pajama day.



billwendy said:


> April - where is that pretty face?? I am so jealous of your backdrop!!! Hi Zion!!!!!!!
> 
> We are going to a high school musical of Beauty and the Beast on Friday night, and being the dork that I am, I made the girls customs and will make Tim a shirt tomorrow night. Hannah gets the Belle gown, and Elizabeth gets the big girl outfit - it is a big girl outfit, right??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red dots you see on the skirt are a few little red roses.....



I love these and I would wear the big girl outfit and trust me I am a very big girl!



jas0202 said:


> ...what size/type of prewounds does the PE770 take?  Getting together a marathon order to arrive around the same time as my new baby!



I ordered L for my 770 but I have used them twice and they cause big problems fo me.  The first time I used them my machine (brand new) started showing the bobbin thread on the top and nothing I did could fix it so I had to take my machine in and have it fixed. After I brought it home I used it for a while and then tried the prewounds again and after a few stitches I had the same problem, back to the shop for another week and I have learned my lesson. The last time I was in the shop they gave me a pre-wound bobbin to try (authorized by Brother) and I used it without a problem. I haven't gone back in to get more but would like to some day. For now I am happy to wind my own bobbins, it's really not that big of a deal and I always have one in the machine and one on standby so if I run out in the middle of a design I can change it quickly and not have to stop and wind the bobbin. Just my 2¢



aimeeg said:


> It's from Stitchontime.
> 
> Today is my DD's Birthday. She requested a cupcake outfit and since she is the Bday girl a cupcake outfit she got!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps . . . I took pictures as a I appliqued the shirt and made the skirt to post later as a mini-tutorial.


Oh my gosh is she cute!


----------



## VBAndrea

NiniMorris said:


> Figures...I just bough 5 yards of it at 30% off...might have to go back and get the rest of the bolt.... hmm...flannel at 40% off...might have to stock up on that again too!  I don't have any Disney left...
> 
> 
> So much for saving money!  I have to get the deck put in around the pool!
> 
> Nini


Currently all Disney fabric is 40% so I assume that includes Dis flannel as well.   I think that is only good until the 19th though.   I know Dis fleece is included in the sale.  Our Joanne's have such crappy licensed fabric though.  Our Walmart carries a slightly better selection!

And yes, when I was in yesterday they gave me a flyer for the next sale and the calico keepsakes is going to be 40%.  I only bought 2 yds of the Minnie Dot at 30% off but I bought a bunch of other calico keepsakes.  I was happy with the 30% off -- I didn't know they ever put the calico keepsakes at 40% off.

And Debbie Mumm fabric is currently 40% off so my dd will be getting a cute kitty stripwork outfit in the near future (if I ever manage to take a break from Big Gives).



cogero said:


> II guess I need to get to Joanns on Friday. I wear a lot of flannel all thru the year



Last week the Snuggle flannel was on sale for $1.99 a yard but they ended that sale.  All Dis fabric is on sale right now at 40% off so I assume it includes Dis flannel (I know fleece is included in the sale).  And that sale, as far as I know, ends on the 19th.



aimeeg said:


> Today is my DD's Birthday. She requested a cupcake outfit and since she is the Bday girl a cupcake outfit she got!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps . . . I took pictures as a I appliqued the shirt and made the skirt to post later as a mini-tutorial.


Adorable!  Love the pink rainboots with the outfit as well.


----------



## DMGeurts

aimeeg said:


> It's from Stitchontime.
> 
> Today is my DD's Birthday. She requested a cupcake outfit and since she is the Bday girl a cupcake outfit she got!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps . . . I took pictures as a I appliqued the shirt and made the skirt to post later as a mini-tutorial.



Totally adorable!  Looking forward to your tut!!!  

D~


----------



## Granna4679

I am so far behind again...spending every night enjoying my daughter being home for spring break.  However, she sits on the bed and talks to me while I sew...LOL!  

I wanted to comment on a few things even though I haven't caught the quotes...just hit or miss right now.

Colleen - love the picture of DD looking at Tigger.

Aimeeg - The Snow white and Barbie are adorable.  I made Barbie dresses very similar back in December.  My DGDs loved them.

D - Love the Sleeping beauty dress.  Your hand embroidery is so pretty.  If I were you, I would continue just like you are but maybe charge extra for the ones that have the hand embroidery.

Nini - happy you had fun at the quilt show.  I hope to get to go to the one here In October this year.

Peachygreen - Your cruise outfits are super adorable.  I especially love the Audrey Minnie skirts and your DDs are so cute in them.

Ireland Nicole - The rodeo outfits are so cute...you did a great job so "quickly"

Clairemolly - congrats on the new machine!

Teresa - just had to comment on the story of the widow from the Bible.  About 18 months ago, my husband went to Jerusalem on a missions trip.  While there, their bus driver was telling them that his brother was an archeologist...he had recently found some coins (the same "mite" that the widow gave).  The brother was polishing them and mounting them as jewelry. 
My husband was able to buy one for me and I wear it EVERYDAY!  It is over 2000 years old and a prized possession of mine now.

Just TMTQ lately but everything is beautiful.  I hope to get more caught up soon...still have 10 pages to go



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Ugh!  I just lost all of my quotes!
> 
> Teresa, I was in BC and even at hobby lobby on Friday.  Were you? I could still use some pointers on the stitch era.  I still can't figure out how to get the disney font in there and what size is good for lettering and how to get it to my machine, etc.
> 
> I haven't posted anything I have made in quite awhile so I thought I would post the things I have been working on this past week/weekend.
> This is an outfit I made for my niece to wear to WDW this week.  She only wanted Jessie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A blanket and hat that I embroidered on for a friend that just had a baby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually made these outfits for my girls to wear on our Disney trip back in September.  I never posted a pic of all of those outfits.  We just wore them to Disney on Ice Princess Wishes this past week so I thought I could post of pic of them wearing them there.  They aren't the best pics of the outfits though.  My oldest DD's has the 3 sleeping beauty fairies on her skirt and my youngest has heather's princess cuties on hers.  We got a TON of compliments on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture where you can kind of see the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An AG dress a friend asked me to make for her daughter's doll -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tshirt for the same friend's daughter and her doll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirts for my girl's to wear for St. Patrick's day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Everything is beautiful!!  I especially love the dresses for Disney on Ice.



Tweevil said:


> Hi Guys,
> If anyone has an extra prayer or blessing and wouldn't mind sharing can you send one my way?  I am leaving now for the hospital for the surgery to fix my ulcerations/stomach/gut.  It is supposed to be a long surgery and I wish I could say I was brave but I am not.  Hopefully in 4-5 hours I will be out of the OR and on the right side of things.
> 
> Thanks



I hope all is going well.  Update us if you can!



T-rox said:


> fun little technique i employed....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Super cute idea.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Im so far behind it's hopeless to quote..
> Here is my test dress for the Marissa pattern in the little size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zipper



Adorable!!



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> So cute!!
> 
> We decided on a single letter applique on DD's yellow dress.  We thought it looked retro....



I think it looks perfect with the Monogram letter.


----------



## VBAndrea

I found my flyer and this is what it states:
40% off Licensed Character Fabrics and Kits
Fleece, flannel, cotton and no-sew kits.  Excludes Team Shop.

So flannel is included  

Prices effective March 13 - 19.


----------



## tink15823

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I knew I should have taken pics today when I did my shirts because I don't hoop tshirts like the PP does from this mornings post.  awesome tutorial, btw.  I think on SWAK.com there is a video tute on doing knits, and maybe YouTube.  I know they're out there someplace because I read and watched many of them before I got brave enough to try it myself.
> 
> I can try to explain, if that helps at all...
> 
> To find the center of my tshirt front I fold it in half down the center front by matching the side seams, if there aren't any I'll use the underarm seam as a guide and then iron side seam guide lines.  I press the center front to make a very straight line...if you do it right it usually follows the grain of the knit.  My stabilizer is hopped and sprayed well with temporary adhesive...I've found the Sulky brand to work best for me, the others I've tried have gummed up the needle enough to shred the thread, once I switched to Sulky I no longer had that problem.  My machine has a display that shows the direction the design will be stitched in, so i have to make the attachment side of the hoop in the correct direction when placing the shirt on the hoop.  This matters so you don't have an upside-down or sideways design.  Once you know what direction to have your hoop, use the ironed in crease as your vertical center...I just eyeball where I want the real center to be, but the top of the hoop is usually 2-3 inches from the neckband on adult sizes.  My hoop has little bumps marking the center of all sides, i use these to line up the center crease, and then smooth out all the wrinkles.  My hoop had adhesive on it too, so I make sure the shirt is stuck smoothly to that as well.  very carefully pull the back of the shirt over the top of the hoop, trying not to dislodge the stuck part, and attach to your machine.  I move all the excess shirt out of the way, sometimes having to hold it to keep it out of the way, and then use a basting stitch to keep it all in place.  SWAK has these free to download.  You are now ready to do your design.  The number one rule for embroidery on tshirts is you have to babysit the machine from start to finish.  Even if looks like it won't get caught, every time I look away for a second, it eats my shirt!   This seems to be a common problem with everyone, and the smaller shirts are more likely to do this.



Thank you I am just starting and everyone has so many great ideas on here .


----------



## T-rox

aimeeg said:


> It's from Stitchontime.
> 
> Today is my DD's Birthday. She requested a cupcake outfit and since she is the Bday girl a cupcake outfit she got!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps . . . I took pictures as a I appliqued the shirt and made the skirt to post later as a mini-tutorial.



love it! she is rockin' it! my dd would love this too! how old is your dd?


----------



## babynala

dianemom2 said:


> Now that the family has received these, I can post pictures here.  I already posted them on the Give board but I thought I'd share them here too.


Great job.  The princess set is so sweet - I love the little fairies on the skirt.



MinnieVanMom said:


> I finally got to my alterations:  I took a men's small shirt from Disney and turned it into a women's small fitted shirt.  Yes Heather, my head is cut off again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dog Zion wanted to get her picture taken.


Wow, that came out really nice.  It looks really nice on you (even if your head is cut off!).  But you are making me cold with that short sleeve shirt on in the snow.  



cogero said:


> Okay I have a couple things to share.
> 
> Here are DS's Easy Fits and a T-shirt I made him for Pajama day at his school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and him in his outfit before school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is DDs shirt for St. Patricks Day. It matches a skirt I did a while ago. I have to remember to get a picture of her in the whole outfit.


Love the PJs - you are so brave working with plaid!  I love the st.patty's t-shirt too, can't wait to see the skirt.



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I know I don't post much here anymore, but I just had to share a few photos of the new SisBoom/CarlaC pattern.  My ladies love this dress.  So easy and quick to make too.  And, there aren't a ton of pages to print out to make this either, another plus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get a better shot of my dear wife outside, but the wind and the cold were too much for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easter dresses are made for this year!


Beautiful - the dresses and the models.



billwendy said:


> April - where is that pretty face?? I am so jealous of your backdrop!!! Hi Zion!!!!!!!
> 
> We are going to a high school musical of Beauty and the Beast on Friday night, and being the dork that I am, I made the girls customs and will make Tim a shirt tomorrow night. Hannah gets the Belle gown, and Elizabeth gets the big girl outfit - it is a big girl outfit, right??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red dots you see on the skirt are a few little red roses.....


The yellow Belle dress is really pretty.  Elizabeth's outfit is perfect for a big girl.  I love how you added the red roses to the skirt.  



cogero said:


> Dorine. I don't do a lot of housework. Honestly crafting soothes my soul so it is important I do it.


I love this quote!



aimeeg said:


> It's from Stitchontime.
> 
> Today is my DD's Birthday. She requested a cupcake outfit and since she is the Bday girl a cupcake outfit she got!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps . . . I took pictures as a I appliqued the shirt and made the skirt to post later as a mini-tutorial.


Thanks for the info on the applique.  The cupcake set is so cute.  Happy birthday to your DD


----------



## ellenbenny

OMG, I get so far behind and then I read everything but don't want to go back and quote.  And then I forget someone and I feel bad.  

But anyway...

I love the cupcake outfit, so cute, Happy B-day!

Love the new Sis Boom dresses, so pretty!

C, I love the PJ's, your DS is so cute!

Love the little Minnie dress with the cute little Minnie in it!

Sorry to whomever I forgot and I know there are some!

Trying to recover from bronchitis, I have had it for over 2 weeks now.  Missed 2 days of work last week, but doing a little better this week.  Still coughing though, yuck!!

And just to have something to share, I made these cupcake burb cloths for a neighbor, got the idea from Teresa!  Mine came out a little too big, but still cute I think.


----------



## ellenbenny

billwendy said:


> April - where is that pretty face?? I am so jealous of your backdrop!!! Hi Zion!!!!!!!
> 
> We are going to a high school musical of Beauty and the Beast on Friday night, and being the dork that I am, I made the girls customs and will make Tim a shirt tomorrow night. Hannah gets the Belle gown, and Elizabeth gets the big girl outfit - it is a big girl outfit, right??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red dots you see on the skirt are a few little red roses.....



A couple more I missed... Wendy, love the outfits!  I think the big girl one is awesome, can't wait to hear if she likes it!

And the little girl one is great too, I love it!

April, great job on modifying the shirt, you are so talented!


----------



## babynala

Finally getting around to posting some things that I have made recently:

I did these shirts for Glo's brothers for her wish trip.  I also sent Glo a little coin purse and I sent fabric keychains for her mom and aunt.













Boys are so tricky and I went with a baseball theme so I was happy to find out that they do like baseball!

Here are the things I made for Kade's wish trip.  I think they are leaving today for DW and I am so excited for them.  

Here is the big group picture:




I made shirts for the parents and grandparents:












I made shirts and shorts for Kade and Jackson.  The shorts have a frayed hem to get the "pirate" look.  Jackson's




Kade's





I made this little shirt for my son's patriotic performance at school:




These were PJs for my DD to wear to pajama day at school




For my son but he decided (after I stayed up really late making them) that he would just wear regular clothes on pajama day.  




And for me I made this sewing apron.  It has lots of pockets to hold scissors, my tape measure, rotary cutter, marking pens, etc.  Everyone makes fun of me but I love wearing this apron while I sew - it keep me organized and I never have to go searching for my scissors or tape measure. 





I also made a messenger bag and matching camera strap cover for my DDs girl scout leader and ITH fanny packs for the girls in the troop (there are only 5 girls in the troop) but I can't seem to find the pictures.  Oh well.


----------



## ellenbenny

babynala said:


> Finally getting around to posting some things that I have made recently:
> 
> I did these shirts for Glo's brothers for her wish trip.  I also sent Glo a little coin purse and I sent fabric keychains for her mom and aunt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boys are so tricky and I went with a baseball theme so I was happy to find out that they do like baseball!
> 
> Here are the things I made for Kade's wish trip.  I think they are leaving today for DW and I am so excited for them.
> 
> Here is the big group picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made shirts for the parents and grandparents:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made shirts and shorts for Kade and Jackson.  The shorts have a frayed hem to get the "pirate" look.  Jackson's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kade's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this little shirt for my son's patriotic performance at school:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were PJs for my DD to wear to pajama day at school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my son but he decided (after I stayed up really late making them) that he would just wear regular clothes on pajama day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for me I made this sewing apron.  It has lots of pockets to hold scissors, my tape measure, rotary cutter, marking pens, etc.  Everyone makes fun of me but I love wearing this apron while I sew - it keep me organized and I never have to go searching for my scissors or tape measure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a messenger bag and matching camera strap cover for my DDs girl scout leader and ITH fanny packs for the girls in the troop (there are only 5 girls in the troop) but I can't seem to find the pictures.  Oh well.




Oh my, you have done so much!  I absolutely love the pirate stuff for Kade and family, those are great!  Everything looks really nice, you have been very busy!


----------



## tricia

GlassSlippers said:


> These are my first Vida, Easy Fits and Simply Sweet. I made them for my niece Kenzie a while ago. I'm a bit partial to the Vida.
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?id=1395186633&aid=2095771
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Lori in east Podunk



Very nice.  I  the Vida too.




cogero said:


> Okay I have a couple things to share.
> 
> Here are DS's Easy Fits and a T-shirt I made him for Pajama day at his school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and him in his outfit before school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is DDs shirt for St. Patricks Day. It matches a skirt I did a while ago. I have to remember to get a picture of her in the whole outfit.



Cute.  My kids are off school on spring break this year, so no St. Patrick's Day t-shirts for them 



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I know I don't post much here anymore, but I just had to share a few photos of the new SisBoom/CarlaC pattern.  My ladies love this dress.  So easy and quick to make too.  And, there aren't a ton of pages to print out to make this either, another plus!



Awesome dresses Tom.  



billwendy said:


> April - where is that pretty face?? I am so jealous of your backdrop!!! Hi Zion!!!!!!!
> 
> We are going to a high school musical of Beauty and the Beast on Friday night, and being the dork that I am, I made the girls customs and will make Tim a shirt tomorrow night. Hannah gets the Belle gown, and Elizabeth gets the big girl outfit - it is a big girl outfit, right??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red dots you see on the skirt are a few little red roses.....



Great stuff Wendy, and of course that is a big girl outfit, I would def. wear it.



aimeeg said:


> It's from Stitchontime.
> 
> Today is my DD's Birthday. She requested a cupcake outfit and since she is the Bday girl a cupcake outfit she got!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps . . . I took pictures as a I appliqued the shirt and made the skirt to post later as a mini-tutorial.



Adorable, love the co-ordinating rubber boots.



ellenbenny said:


> OMG, I get so far behind and then I read everything but don't want to go back and quote.  And then I forget someone and I feel bad.
> 
> But anyway...
> 
> I love the cupcake outfit, so cute, Happy B-day!
> 
> Love the new Sis Boom dresses, so pretty!
> 
> C, I love the PJ's, your DS is so cute!
> 
> Love the little Minnie dress with the cute little Minnie in it!
> 
> Sorry to whomever I forgot and I know there are some!
> 
> Trying to recover from bronchitis, I have had it for over 2 weeks now.  Missed 2 days of work last week, but doing a little better this week.  Still coughing though, yuck!!
> 
> And just to have something to share, I made these cupcake burb cloths for a neighbor, got the idea from Teresa!  Mine came out a little too big, but still cute I think.



Yes, still cute.  What a great idea.



babynala said:


> Finally getting around to posting some things that I have made recently:
> 
> I did these shirts for Glo's brothers for her wish trip.  I also sent Glo a little coin purse and I sent fabric keychains for her mom and aunt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boys are so tricky and I went with a baseball theme so I was happy to find out that they do like baseball!
> 
> Here are the things I made for Kade's wish trip.  I think they are leaving today for DW and I am so excited for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made shirts and shorts for Kade and Jackson.  The shorts have a frayed hem to get the "pirate" look.  Jackson's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this little shirt for my son's patriotic performance at school:



OMG, what a ton of stuff.  Everything looks awesome.  Too bad your DS didn't wear the PJ's to school.  My boys always love PJ days at school.


----------



## T-rox

curse you/bless you amyeeg!! you mentioned stitchontime 2 pages ago and im suppose to be at work and i am going thru that site witha fine tooth comb! love it thanks!( i think)


----------



## T-rox

oh my. too many appliques, too little time, too few children to dress...


----------



## GlassSlippers

ellenbenny said:


> OMG, I get so far behind and then I read everything but don't want to go back and quote.  And then I forget someone and I feel bad.
> 
> But anyway...
> 
> I love the cupcake outfit, so cute, Happy B-day!
> 
> Love the new Sis Boom dresses, so pretty!
> 
> C, I love the PJ's, your DS is so cute!
> 
> Love the little Minnie dress with the cute little Minnie in it!
> 
> Sorry to whomever I forgot and I know there are some!
> 
> Trying to recover from bronchitis, I have had it for over 2 weeks now.  Missed 2 days of work last week, but doing a little better this week.  Still coughing though, yuck!!
> 
> And just to have something to share, I made these cupcake burb cloths for a neighbor, got the idea from Teresa!  Mine came out a little too big, but still cute I think.



What a cute idea! The "cups" are coffee filters, aren't they? Where did you find the boxes?

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## chellewashere

aimeeg said:


> It's from Stitchontime.
> 
> Today is my DD's Birthday. She requested a cupcake outfit and since she is the Bday girl a cupcake outfit she got!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps . . . I took pictures as a I appliqued the shirt and made the skirt to post later as a mini-tutorial.



OMG everything about this is adorable from the boots to the hairbows. My DD just came over and said I like that mom..that can be next  yeah sure honey!!


----------



## aimeeg

Someone asked and I lost the quote but my daughter turned seven today. It has been bittersweet for this mama. LOL at those rubber boots!! They are Wellie's and she adores them. She is really excited because my MIL is getting her a red pair in September. They have these great liners that fold over the top. My DD really would like a pair of leopard liners.  



T-rox said:


> curse you/bless you amyeeg!! you mentioned stitchontime 2 pages ago and im suppose to be at work and i am going thru that site witha fine tooth comb! love it thanks!( i think)



Just be thankful she does not do Disney designs anymore!!! LOL Last year she got in some copyright trouble and took all her Disney designs. I have blown lots of $$$ on her site!!!


----------



## Granna4679

princesssfws said:


> I was finally able to make a dress for Little Miss C.  It was much easier to sew w/o a baby but oh so fun to sew for one.  Here is her first Minnie dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are some bags I made for my dds competitive volleyball team - 10 total - what was I thinking.



The Minnie dress (and model) are just too cute!  And I love the bags....wow...10, really!  That is a lot of bags to make!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I finally got to my alterations:  I took a men's small shirt from Disney and turned it into a women's small fitted shirt.  Yes Heather, my head is cut off again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dog Zion wanted to get her picture taken.



Great job April....posting a tute on this one??



cogero said:


> Okay I have a couple things to share.
> 
> Here are DS's Easy Fits and a T-shirt I made him for Pajama day at his school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and him in his outfit before school



He is sooo cute!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I know I don't post much here anymore, but I just had to share a few photos of the new SisBoom/CarlaC pattern.  My ladies love this dress.  So easy and quick to make too.  And, there aren't a ton of pages to print out to make this either, another plus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get a better shot of my dear wife outside, but the wind and the cold were too much for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easter dresses are made for this year!



Great job Tom!  They both look lovely!  Great for Easter.  Can we also see the quilted hanging behind Princess Leighanna????



billwendy said:


> April - where is that pretty face?? I am so jealous of your backdrop!!! Hi Zion!!!!!!!
> 
> We are going to a high school musical of Beauty and the Beast on Friday night, and being the dork that I am, I made the girls customs and will make Tim a shirt tomorrow night. Hannah gets the Belle gown, and Elizabeth gets the big girl outfit - it is a big girl outfit, right??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red dots you see on the skirt are a few little red roses.....



Oh Wendy....that doesn't make you a dork....that makes you a GREAT AUNTIE!!  Love them.  And yes, Elizabeth's IS a BIG GIRL outfit!



jas0202 said:


> ...what size/type of prewounds does the PE770 take?  Getting together a marathon order to arrive around the same time as my new baby!



Congrats on baby!!  I didn't know...did I miss this announcement?  When are you due?



aimeeg said:


> It's from Stitchontime.
> 
> Today is my DD's Birthday. She requested a cupcake outfit and since she is the Bday girl a cupcake outfit she got!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps . . . I took pictures as a I appliqued the shirt and made the skirt to post later as a mini-tutorial.



I LOVE THIS!!!!!



babynala said:


> Finally getting around to posting some things that I have made recently:
> 
> Here are the things I made for Kade's wish trip.  I think they are leaving today for DW and I am so excited for them.
> 
> Here is the big group picture:



That is a lot of projects!  The Big Give items are fantastic....these are my favorite.

All of the other things look great too.  You have been a busy little beaver!!


----------



## aimeeg

chellewashere said:


> OMG everything about this is adorable from the boots to the hairbows. My DD just came over and said I like that mom..that can be next  yeah sure honey!!



That is pretty cute!! My daughters have a way of shopping on facebook- specially my four year old.


----------



## ellenbenny

GlassSlippers said:


> What a cute idea! The "cups" are coffee filters, aren't they? Where did you find the boxes?
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



Yes, coffee filters, such a cute idea that I never would have come up with on my own.  The blog it is from is http://www.cuteasafox.com/

She has tutorials for washcloth candies and blanket lollipops too, would make a really cute baby shower theme.


I lucked out and got a 3-pack of boxes on clearance at the grocery store, but they do sell cupcake boxes at Joann's or probably other craft stores where the cake decorating stuff is.


----------



## NiniMorris

I am hoping I can get the picture from Facebook to show up here...

This is my latest completion.  It is for the Relay for Life in Walton County.  It will be auctioned off by the Walker Park Elementary Beta Club.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...a.122187207819904.8488.111547492217209&ref=nf

ok...maybe this will work instead...





Well....that is really small.  Not sure how to fix the size.  (I am still surprised I got the picture to show up!!!  LOL)


----------



## SarahJN

aimeeg said:


> It's from Stitchontime.
> 
> Today is my DD's Birthday. She requested a cupcake outfit and since she is the Bday girl a cupcake outfit she got!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps . . . I took pictures as a I appliqued the shirt and made the skirt to post later as a mini-tutorial.



I absolutely *LOVE* this outfit.  My girls' birthday party is in 3 weeks - I've been trying to come up with a cute idea and this is perfect.  Unfortunately, I don't know if I could finish 3 outfits in that time frame with work.  

I need to stop lurking but this thread moves so fast - I can't keep up!


----------



## GlassSlippers

NiniMorris said:


> I am hoping I can get the picture from Facebook to show up here...
> 
> This is my latest completion.  It is for the Relay for Life in Walton County.  It will be auctioned off by the Walker Park Elementary Beta Club.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...a.122187207819904.8488.111547492217209&ref=nf
> 
> ok...maybe this will work instead...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well....that is really small.  Not sure how to fix the size.  (I am still surprised I got the picture to show up!!!  LOL)



Cute! My DD does Relay For Life. I should make something that her team can raffle off. Thanks for the idea!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## mommy2mrb

love the baby cupcakes!!!
Kade's Big Gives turned out so cute!! great job!!


----------



## cogero

so much great stuff today.

Okay I am feeling guilty that I did not make DS any thing for St. Patricks Day tomorrow so going to search and see what I can do before I go to a fundraiser tonite.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

SarahJN said:


> I absolutely *LOVE* this outfit.  My girls' birthday party is in 3 weeks - I've been trying to come up with a cute idea and this is perfect.  Unfortunately, I don't know if I could finish 3 outfits in that time frame with work.
> 
> I need to stop lurking but this thread moves so fast - I can't keep up!



I have to ask...when is your girl's birthday?  My DD will be 12  on April 8th.


----------



## shefrn1

aimeeg said:


> It's from Stitchontime.
> 
> Today is my DD's Birthday. She requested a cupcake outfit and since she is the Bday girl a cupcake outfit she got!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps . . . I took pictures as a I appliqued the shirt and made the skirt to post later as a mini-tutorial.



wow....that is awesome...and she is sooo cute....happy bday!!!!


----------



## ttfn0205

Everything is so cute! I am in awe of your talents.
My daughter would love the cupcake skirt.
Those strip skirts are so dang cute! Are they hard to make? what pattern do you all use?
Perhaps I will stop lurking and begin sewing


----------



## kstgelais4

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I know I don't post much here anymore, but I just had to share a few photos of the new SisBoom/CarlaC pattern.  My ladies love this dress.  So easy and quick to make too.  And, there aren't a ton of pages to print out to make this either, another plus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get a better shot of my dear wife outside, but the wind and the cold were too much for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easter dresses are made for this year!


Nice Tom! I personally like Leighana's second dress the best!



billwendy said:


> April - where is that pretty face?? I am so jealous of your backdrop!!! Hi Zion!!!!!!!
> 
> We are going to a high school musical of Beauty and the Beast on Friday night, and being the dork that I am, I made the girls customs and will make Tim a shirt tomorrow night. Hannah gets the Belle gown, and Elizabeth gets the big girl outfit - it is a big girl outfit, right??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red dots you see on the skirt are a few little red roses.....


Super Cute! I would have done the same!



aimeeg said:


> It's from Stitchontime.
> 
> Today is my DD's Birthday. She requested a cupcake outfit and since she is the Bday girl a cupcake outfit she got!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps . . . I took pictures as a I appliqued the shirt and made the skirt to post later as a mini-tutorial.


Love it! Her wellies are the best!


ellenbenny said:


> OMG, I get so far behind and then I read everything but don't want to go back and quote.  And then I forget someone and I feel bad.
> 
> But anyway...
> 
> I love the cupcake outfit, so cute, Happy B-day!
> 
> Love the new Sis Boom dresses, so pretty!
> 
> C, I love the PJ's, your DS is so cute!
> 
> Love the little Minnie dress with the cute little Minnie in it!
> 
> Sorry to whomever I forgot and I know there are some!
> 
> Trying to recover from bronchitis, I have had it for over 2 weeks now.  Missed 2 days of work last week, but doing a little better this week.  Still coughing though, yuck!!
> 
> And just to have something to share, I made these cupcake burb cloths for a neighbor, got the idea from Teresa!  Mine came out a little too big, but still cute I think.


I love this idea!!! Do you have the pics of the burpies before you made them into cupcakes? Or however you did this?



babynala said:


> Finally getting around to posting some things that I have made recently:
> 
> I did these shirts for Glo's brothers for her wish trip.  I also sent Glo a little coin purse and I sent fabric keychains for her mom and aunt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boys are so tricky and I went with a baseball theme so I was happy to find out that they do like baseball!
> 
> Here are the things I made for Kade's wish trip.  I think they are leaving today for DW and I am so excited for them.
> 
> Here is the big group picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made shirts for the parents and grandparents:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made shirts and shorts for Kade and Jackson.  The shorts have a frayed hem to get the "pirate" look.  Jackson's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kade's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this little shirt for my son's patriotic performance at school:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were PJs for my DD to wear to pajama day at school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my son but he decided (after I stayed up really late making them) that he would just wear regular clothes on pajama day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for me I made this sewing apron.  It has lots of pockets to hold scissors, my tape measure, rotary cutter, marking pens, etc.  Everyone makes fun of me but I love wearing this apron while I sew - it keep me organized and I never have to go searching for my scissors or tape measure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a messenger bag and matching camera strap cover for my DDs girl scout leader and ITH fanny packs for the girls in the troop (there are only 5 girls in the troop) but I can't seem to find the pictures.  Oh well.



WOWIE! How very generous! Love it all!


----------



## ellenbenny

kstgelais4 said:


> I love this idea!!! Do you have the pics of the burpies before you made them into cupcakes? Or however you did this?



Thanks!

Sorry, I forgot to take pictures along the way, but the tutorial I used linked to yet another tutorial for the burpies....  let me find it.

Here is the fringed burp cloth tutorial:
http://brandyscrafts.blogspot.com/2010/02/fringed-burp-cloths.html

They are basically just layers of flannel sewn together and then frayed like a rag quilt, but the tutorial should help.

and the cupcake tutorial:
http://www.cuteasafox.com/2010/03/burp-cloth-and-baby-sock-cupcake.html


----------



## aimeeg

ttfn0205 said:


> Everything is so cute! I am in awe of your talents.
> My daughter would love the cupcake skirt.
> Those strip skirts are so dang cute! Are they hard to make? what pattern do you all use?
> Perhaps I will stop lurking and begin sewing



They are pretty easy to make and you don't need a pattern. I took pictures as I was sewing. Let me get them together and I will post the directions.


----------



## kstgelais4

just posting the rest of the stuff I hadn't gotten around to posting...
these were the girls Christmas dresses. Nana's retro pinafore over the portrait peasant. Sorry for the horrible pics








dress for an etsy customer. Just a remake of another Feliz I did a few years ago. 




I'll see if I can find a pic of the back ruffles.
Did this a LONG time ago, but I was just going through my pics and realized I never posted it. Strawberry shortcake patchwork skirt, and shirred portrait peasant.




and apparently I never took a pic of the front of Julia's Valentines outfit? So here is a teaser.




And since it is almost Easter, here are LAST years Easter dresses. LOL.









I think I am now caught up on sharing pics. hehe...


----------



## aimeeg

Here is how I made my daughter's cupcake outfit. 

First I gathered all of my supplies. 






Then I copied the design file to a thumb drive. Some designers also include a stitch map with the design file. It's a great tool to have. It tells you step by step what colors to use. My machine does not have a fancy screen and sometimes it is very hard to tell what step is what color. 






It's essential to use stabilizer. What kind is up to your own preference. I use Sulky Stick Back. I know some say that it gums up the needle but . . . you really should change your needle after each project anyway. It's really the only stabilizer I use for machine or hand applique. 






There are several ways to hoop your shirt but this is what seems to work for me. I cut right the side seam of the shirt. Then I lay the shirt flat with the hoop resting on top. I use the the vertical and horizontal ticks to help me line up my shirt. Using a fabric pen I put a dot by each mark and a dot in the center. Then I hoop the shirt.






When I stick on the stabilizer I make sure that I go right up to the notches on the bracket but not over them. 






Now it's time to select the pattern. One day I hope to fancy machine with a color screen but for now it's the screen that reminds me of our Brother Word Processor from 1990. 






Before I start a design I hit the adjust button. Here you can do lots of things like flip the design and change the size. I always double check the placement of the design. This cupcake is about 5 x 5 so the design is centered in the hoop. That is great but it is too far down the tee shirt. I use the arrow buttons to adjust where the top of the design is. 
















The first set of stitches is your placement mark. Here is another time saver tip- My machine only has one thread so I have to change it a lot. As long as it is not black I normally do all the placement and tack down stitches with the first color that will be satin stitched. For the design yellow is the first satin stitch color. 






I also use a spray adhesive. I have never been successful without this spray. I know others have but my fabric seems to pucker without it! When it's time to spray my fabric I use this handy dandy box. I turn the fabric upside down and lay it in the base of the box. Spraying in the box contains the excess glue from sticking up the desk or the floor. 











The next stitch is the tack down stitch. You have to be very careful to cut 
very close to the edge of the stitch without cutting the thread. When I trim the excess fabric I like to pull the fabric slightly. It helps to get a close trim. 











Next the cupcake liner fabric was added and the cupcake outline was stitched. Another tip is to cut your jump threads as you go. A jump thread is where the stitching stops and jumps to another part of the design. It keeps the applique neat if you cut these threads after each color. I find this especially true when doing eyes. 






And there you have it. . . a birthday cupcake for the Birthday Girl! 






I will post the instructions on the skirt next.


----------



## DMGeurts

ellenbenny said:


>



These are so cute!  I hope you are feeling better.  



babynala said:


> Finally getting around to posting some things that I have made recently:
> 
> I did these shirts for Glo's brothers for her wish trip.  I also sent Glo a little coin purse and I sent fabric keychains for her mom and aunt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boys are so tricky and I went with a baseball theme so I was happy to find out that they do like baseball!
> 
> Here are the things I made for Kade's wish trip.  I think they are leaving today for DW and I am so excited for them.
> 
> Here is the big group picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made shirts for the parents and grandparents:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made shirts and shorts for Kade and Jackson.  The shorts have a frayed hem to get the "pirate" look.  Jackson's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kade's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this little shirt for my son's patriotic performance at school:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were PJs for my DD to wear to pajama day at school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my son but he decided (after I stayed up really late making them) that he would just wear regular clothes on pajama day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for me I made this sewing apron.  It has lots of pockets to hold scissors, my tape measure, rotary cutter, marking pens, etc.  Everyone makes fun of me but I love wearing this apron while I sew - it keep me organized and I never have to go searching for my scissors or tape measure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a messenger bag and matching camera strap cover for my DDs girl scout leader and ITH fanny packs for the girls in the troop (there are only 5 girls in the troop) but I can't seem to find the pictures.  Oh well.



Wow!  Wow! WOW!!!  Amazing!  I must say that the sewing apron is brilliant - I might have to try that.  




NiniMorris said:


> I am hoping I can get the picture from Facebook to show up here...
> 
> This is my latest completion.  It is for the Relay for Life in Walton County.  It will be auctioned off by the Walker Park Elementary Beta Club.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...a.122187207819904.8488.111547492217209&ref=nf
> 
> ok...maybe this will work instead...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well....that is really small.  Not sure how to fix the size.  (I am still surprised I got the picture to show up!!!  LOL)



This is so cute - I love the colors you used!  



kstgelais4 said:


> just posting the rest of the stuff I hadn't gotten around to posting...
> these were the girls Christmas dresses. Nana's retro pinafore over the portrait peasant. Sorry for the horrible pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dress for an etsy customer. Just a remake of another Feliz I did a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see if I can find a pic of the back ruffles.
> Did this a LONG time ago, but I was just going through my pics and realized I never posted it. Strawberry shortcake patchwork skirt, and shirred portrait peasant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and apparently I never took a pic of the front of Julia's Valentines outfit? So here is a teaser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since it is almost Easter, here are LAST years Easter dresses. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am now caught up on sharing pics. hehe...



Wow - you've been busy!  I don't even know where to start commenting...  Everything is just fabulous!  

D~


----------



## Jaylin

OK, I give up!  I've been squinting, and squinting and I can't make out the brand of that shirt!  Where's it from?  Love the buttons, it dresses it up a bit!


----------



## SallyfromDE

GlassSlippers said:


> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2114319&id=1395186633&l=3ec36715b8
> Lori in East Podunk



Your jacket came out great! 



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I know I don't post much here anymore, but I just had to share a few photos of the new SisBoom/CarlaC pattern.  My ladies love this dress.  So easy and quick to make too.  And, there aren't a ton of pages to print out to make this either, another plus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get a better shot of my dear wife outside, but the wind and the cold were too much for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easter dresses are made for this year!



I really like his pattern. I think I might use it to make Kirsta a nice dress 



billwendy said:


> April - where is that pretty face?? I am so jealous of your backdrop!!! Hi Zion!!!!!!!
> 
> We are going to a high school musical of Beauty and the Beast on Friday night, and being the dork that I am, I made the girls customs and will make Tim a shirt tomorrow night. Hannah gets the Belle gown, and Elizabeth gets the big girl outfit - it is a big girl outfit, right??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red dots you see on the skirt are a few little red roses.....


----------



## DMGeurts

aimeeg said:


> Here is how I made my daughter's cupcake outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post the instructions on the skirt next.



Aimee... just so you know - I am totally stalking your posts and copying them directly into a Word doc. saved on my PC.    I am a total visual person - and your tuts are excellent.

Please keep them coming!  

D~  <---- who, someday, will own a Brother PE770


----------



## DMGeurts

Jaylin said:


> OK, I give up!  I've been squinting, and squinting and I can't make out the brand of that shirt!  Where's it from?  Love the buttons, it dresses it up a bit!



It looks to me like it might be an Arizona brand from JCPenneys.    Am I right????  

D~


----------



## SallyfromDE

Jaylin said:


> OK, I give up!  I've been squinting, and squinting and I can't make out the brand of that shirt!  Where's it from?  Love the buttons, it dresses it up a bit!



The dark pink one?? It looks like Arizona, which I think I Penny's.


----------



## aimeeg

Jaylin said:


> OK, I give up!  I've been squinting, and squinting and I can't make out the brand of that shirt!  Where's it from?  Love the buttons, it dresses it up a bit!



I am guessing you are talking about my shirt. It's an Arizona from JC Penny. It's from last summer though. My MIL always keeps an eye out for plain tee's for me and picked a few up for me. 



DMGeurts said:


> Aimee... just so you know - I am totally stalking your posts and copying them directly into a Word doc. saved on my PC.    I am a total visual person - and your tuts are excellent.
> 
> Please keep them coming!
> 
> D~  <---- who, someday, will own a Brother PE770



You are so very welcome. It was fun to do. I am self-taught and I learned soooooooo much from this thread when I was starting out.


----------



## ellenbenny

NiniMorris said:


> I am hoping I can get the picture from Facebook to show up here...
> 
> This is my latest completion.  It is for the Relay for Life in Walton County.  It will be auctioned off by the Walker Park Elementary Beta Club.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...a.122187207819904.8488.111547492217209&ref=nf
> 
> ok...maybe this will work instead...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well....that is really small.  Not sure how to fix the size.  (I am still surprised I got the picture to show up!!!  LOL)



Very nice!  I am loving the Rosetta bag!



kstgelais4 said:


> just posting the rest of the stuff I hadn't gotten around to posting...
> these were the girls Christmas dresses. Nana's retro pinafore over the portrait peasant. Sorry for the horrible pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dress for an etsy customer. Just a remake of another Feliz I did a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see if I can find a pic of the back ruffles.
> Did this a LONG time ago, but I was just going through my pics and realized I never posted it. Strawberry shortcake patchwork skirt, and shirred portrait peasant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and apparently I never took a pic of the front of Julia's Valentines outfit? So here is a teaser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since it is almost Easter, here are LAST years Easter dresses. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am now caught up on sharing pics. hehe...



LOVE  everything.  I really like that pinafore, and I did get the pattern but have yet to try it.  So many things I want to make, so little time!  Anyway all your stuff is great, I also love the valentine dress, would love to see the front some day!


----------



## chellewashere

aimeeg said:


> Here is how I made my daughter's cupcake outfit.
> 
> First I gathered all of my supplies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I copied the design file to a thumb drive. Some designers also include a stitch map with the design file. It's a great tool to have. It tells you step by step what colors to use. My machine does not have a fancy screen and sometimes it is very hard to tell what step is what color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's essential to use stabilizer. What kind is up to your own preference. I use Sulky Stick Back. I know some say that it gums up the needle but . . . you really should change your needle after each project anyway. It's really the only stabilizer I use for machine or hand applique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are several ways to hoop your shirt but this is what seems to work for me. I cut right the side seam of the shirt. Then I lay the shirt flat with the hoop resting on top. I use the the vertical and horizontal ticks to help me line up my shirt. Using a fabric pen I put a dot by each mark and a dot in the center. Then I hoop the shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I stick on the stabilizer I make sure that I go right up to the notches on the bracket but not over them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's time to select the pattern. One day I hope to fancy machine with a color screen but for now it's the screen that reminds me of our Brother Word Processor from 1990.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before I start a design I hit the adjust button. Here you can do lots of things like flip the design and change the size. I always double check the placement of the design. This cupcake is about 5 x 5 so the design is centered in the hoop. That is great but it is too far down the tee shirt. I use the arrow buttons to adjust where the top of the design is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first set of stitches is your placement mark. Here is another time saver tip- My machine only has one thread so I have to change it a lot. As long as it is not black I normally do all the placement and tack down stitches with the first color that will be satin stitched. For the design yellow is the first satin stitch color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also use a spray adhesive. I have never been successful without this spray. I know others have but my fabric seems to pucker without it! When it's time to spray my fabric I use this handy dandy box. I turn the fabric upside down and lay it in the base of the box. Spraying in the box contains the excess glue from sticking up the desk or the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next stitch is the tack down stitch. You have to be very careful to cut
> very close to the edge of the stitch without cutting the thread. When I trim the excess fabric I like to pull the fabric slightly. It helps to get a close trim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next the cupcake liner fabric was added and the cupcake outline was stitched. Another tip is to cut your jump threads as you go. A jump thread is where the stitching stops and jumps to another part of the design. It keeps the applique neat if you cut these threads after each color. I find this especially true when doing eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there you have it. . . a birthday cupcake for the Birthday Girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post the instructions on the skirt next.



Awesome I am loving these tutorials!! This totally explains it for me now and I will be attempting it this weekend


----------



## ellenbenny

Aimee, thanks for the tuts.  So you just stick the stabilizer to the back of the hoop, and then hoop the shirt?

It is opposite of what I do, I hoop cutaway stabilizer and then pin the shirt to the stabilizer.  Will have to try your way some time for comparison and see which is easier/better for me?


----------



## chellewashere

kstgelais4 said:


> And since it is almost Easter, here are LAST years Easter dresses. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am now caught up on sharing pics. hehe...



Hi can you tell me where I can find a pattern for this dress? I absolutely love it and would love to do that for her actual Easter dress.


----------



## Jaylin

aimeeg said:


> I am guessing you are talking about my shirt. It's an Arizona from JC Penny. It's from last summer though. My MIL always keeps an eye out for plain tee's for me and picked a few up for me.
> 
> Thanks!  Never thought to look at pennys...cute.  That's so nice of you to do a tut!  I know when I first started, visually seeing things was the easiest way for me to learn.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ellenbenny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aimee, thanks for the tuts.  So you just stick the stabilizer to the back of the hoop, and then hoop the shirt?
> 
> It is opposite of what I do, I hoop cutaway stabilizer and then pin the shirt to the stabilizer.  Will have to try your way some time for comparison and see which is easier/better for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here, I've have much better luck hooping the stabilizer then spraying it with 505 spray then floating the shirt. I've never had to pin or use a basting stitch.  The spray keeps everything in place.   Cutting the side seams would definatley make things much easier, I'm forever holding back the rest of the tee!
Click to expand...


----------



## aimeeg

ellenbenny said:


> Aimee, thanks for the tuts.  So you just stick the stabilizer to the back of the hoop, and then hoop the shirt?
> 
> It is opposite of what I do, I hoop cutaway stabilizer and then pin the shirt to the stabilizer.  Will have to try your way some time for comparison and see which is easier/better for me?



I do one of two things- 

1. If the fabric is larger than the hoop I hoop the fabric first. Then I stick the stabilizer to the back. 

2. If the fabric is smaller than the hoop (bodice of the simply sweet for example) I cut the correct size of stabilizer and then stick the bodice to the stabilizer. Then I hoop the stabilized fabric. That sounds clear as mud so I can take pictures the next time I do a bodice like this. 

I know some people HATE the sticky back Sulky but I just plain love it.


----------



## ellenbenny

aimeeg said:


> I do one of two things-
> 
> 1. If the fabric is larger than the hoop I hoop the fabric first. Then I stick the stabilizer to the back.
> 
> 2. If the fabric is smaller than the hoop (bodice of the simply sweet for example) I cut the correct size of stabilizer and then stick the bodice to the stabilizer. Then I hoop the stabilized fabric. That sounds clear as mud so I can take pictures the next time I do a bodice like this.
> 
> I know some people HATE the sticky back Sulky but I just plain love it.



Well I guess it goes to prove there is more than 1 right way to do things.  It is great to learn from each other here, because I am self taught as well, and I have not always taught myself correctly


----------



## miprender

GlassSlippers said:


> These are my first Vida, Easy Fits and Simply Sweet. I made them for my niece Kenzie a while ago. I'm a bit partial to the Vida.
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?id=1395186633&aid=2095771
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Lori in east Podunk







cogero said:


> Okay I have a couple things to share.
> 
> and him in his outfit before school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is DDs shirt for St. Patricks Day. It matches a skirt I did a while ago. I have to remember to get a picture of her in the whole outfit.



Cute.



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I know I don't post much here anymore, but I just had to share a few photos of the new SisBoom/CarlaC pattern.  My ladies love this dress.  So easy and quick to make too.  And, there aren't a ton of pages to print out to make this either, another plus!



Great job



billwendy said:


> The red dots you see on the skirt are a few little red roses.....



I just love this.



teresajoy said:


> It was an 80's thing here. I loved making them. Did you guys have friendship pins? Safety pins that you put colored beads on, then gave them to your friends?



OMG I do remember that. Did you put them on your shoe laces or was that a RI thing.



aimeeg said:


> ps . . . I took pictures as a I appliqued the shirt and made the skirt to post later as a mini-tutorial.



WOW that is such a cute outfit.   Great job on the mini tutorial.



ellenbenny said:


> Trying to recover from bronchitis, I have had it for over 2 weeks now.  Missed 2 days of work last week, but doing a little better this week.  Still coughing though, yuck!!



Those are so cute.



babynala said:


>



Wow you have been busy. Great job



kstgelais4 said:


> [



Great job on all the dresses.



Jaylin said:


> [I've have much better luck hooping the stabilizer then spraying it with 505 spray then floating the shirt. I've never had to pin or use a basting stitch.  The spray keeps everything in place.   Cutting the side seams would definatley make things much easier, I'm forever holding back the rest of the tee!



Same here and I have not had a problem with the 505 spray gumming up my needle.


----------



## kstgelais4

G





chellewashere said:


> Hi can you tell me where I can find a pattern for this dress? I absolutely love it and wouldlove to do that for her actual Easter dress.



Sure! It is just carla c's portrait peasant dress pattern. I just made a tiered skirt. For the first tier i made it double the waist measurement. So let's say the waist was 20". I made the 1st tier 40", the 2nd 80", the 3rd 160", and the ruffle 320". To figure out how long i wanted the tiers, i measured how long i wanted the length, and divided by 3. I made the bottom ruffle 4" and folded it in half.


----------



## kstgelais4

Oops. Double post.


----------



## SarahJN

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I have to ask...when is your girl's birthday?  My DD will be 12  on April 8th.



They will be 4 on the 12th.  I'll have three 4 year olds.    I suppose that is less scary than three 12 year olds though.


----------



## SarahJN

aimeeg said:


> Here is how I made my daughter's cupcake outfit.
> 
> First I gathered all of my supplies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I copied the design file to a thumb drive. Some designers also include a stitch map with the design file. It's a great tool to have. It tells you step by step what colors to use. My machine does not have a fancy screen and sometimes it is very hard to tell what step is what color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's essential to use stabilizer. What kind is up to your own preference. I use Sulky Stick Back. I know some say that it gums up the needle but . . . you really should change your needle after each project anyway. It's really the only stabilizer I use for machine or hand applique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post the instructions on the skirt next.



Okay, my sewing machine is very non fancy.  I have a Brother - NX200 - I think that's the model.     I read Heathersue's tutorial on hand applique.  If I follow that, should I be able to do this cupcake?  (I know I couldn't do the cherry unless I did it by hand.) 

Sewing clothes is so easy to me - these appliques are a whole new world.


----------



## clairemolly

aimeeg said:


> I do one of two things-
> 
> 1. If the fabric is larger than the hoop I hoop the fabric first. Then I stick the stabilizer to the back.
> 
> 2. If the fabric is smaller than the hoop (bodice of the simply sweet for example) I cut the correct size of stabilizer and then stick the bodice to the stabilizer. Then I hoop the stabilized fabric. That sounds clear as mud so I can take pictures the next time I do a bodice like this.
> 
> I know some people HATE the sticky back Sulky but I just plain love it.



I use the Sulky Sticky +, but I hoop the stabilizer and stick the shirt to it.  I then pin the shirt around the edges, without hooping the shirt.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

SarahJN said:


> Okay, my sewing machine is very non fancy.  I have a Brother - NX200 - I think that's the model.     I read Heathersue's tutorial on hand applique.  If I follow that, should I be able to do this cupcake?  (I know I couldn't do the cherry unless I did it by hand.)
> 
> Sewing clothes is so easy to me - these appliques are a whole new world.



Your machine should be fine, it doesn't take a fancy machine to do appliqué "by hand", just a zig zag stitch and patience.  You'll just have to find a pic or hand draw it yourself.  This is a good easy one to start with, and I bet you could probably find some clip art to trace too.  I'd do a practice run on scrap fabric before tackling a shirt, just so you get a feel for it, so any mistakes aren't on something critical.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

SarahJN said:


> They will be 4 on the 12th.  I'll have three 4 year olds.    I suppose that is less scary than three 12 year olds though.


It will be here for you before you know it....savor all these moments...with three the same age I can only imagine there's lots to savor!!


----------



## aimeeg

Cuffed Stripwork Skirt 

These skirts are pretty easy to make. All you need is a little math. You need two measurements- waist and length. My daughter has a 24 inch waist and she is 15 inches from waist to knee. 

Waistband- I cut the length of the fabric by 6.5 inches. I have one of those cool quilters strip cutter from Wallys. Thats why I use 6.5 inches. To find the length of the waistband all you do is multiply your waist measurement by 1.5. My DD has a 24 inch waist so I cut 36 inches for her waistband. I serged the bottom length edge of the waistband. The I folded it right sides together and serge the short sides. This forms a big circle. 






Skirt Length- I know that I needed 15 inches in total length. The waistband will eventually be 3 inches so that is my first number. Knowing I need 12 more inches I can decide how long I want my strips and cuff. I went with 9 inch strips and 3 inch cuff. The cuff needs to be doubled. It will be folded over so that measurement become 6. I also add 1 inch for a seam allowance for a total of 7 inches. I cut two 7 inch strips the length of the fabric. 

Strip Width- For the width of this skirt I simply doubled the waistband- 72 inches. Then I divided the 72 in by the number of fabrics. 72 divided by 2 = 36. Six divides nicely into 36. Now I know that I will have 6 strips that are 6 inches wide. Again I add an inch for the seam allowance for a strip measuring at 7 x 10. I cut 6 strips in pink and 6 in blue. 

Here are my measurements:

Waistband- 6.5 inches x 36 inches (24 inches x 1.5)
Length- 15 total inches with approx 3 inches for the waistband, 9 inches (10) for strips and 6 inches (7) for the cuff. 
Strip Width- 7 x 10 inches
Cuff- 2 pieces 7 x length of fabric. 

Now that you have all your pieces cut its time to start sewing. I serged the pink and the blue strips together. One of the things I have learned is how important the iron is. I read once that good seamstress spends just as much time at the iron as she does the sewing machine. Look at difference after the seams have been presses. 











I am also a big fan of topstitching. A few years ago I was watching Project Runway and Heidi Klum really did not like an outfit. She said it looked home-sewn and that was not a compliment. Good topstitching is something that can make your outfits looked very polished. My Mom made all of her clothes in high school. Money was tight with four younger brothers so she took sewing classes. She has a few things from then and they are gorgeous with amazing top stitching. I normally set my stitch length to 3 and try to stitch pretty close to the seam. 






After I topstitched all of the strips. I sewed pink ric-rac about ½ inch about the bottom of the strips. This is completely optional. I really have a love for all things ric rac. I try and sneak it in wherever I can! 






To make the cuff I put the two long strips right sides together and then stitch. Then I pressed the seam. Next I folded the cuff lengthwise pressing as I went. Here is an example of do what I say and not what I do. LOL Really you should pin the cuff to the skirt. Stitch on the cupcake side over top the stitching from the ric rac. Then carefully serge the seam. I just serged it. It was getting late.  Next I pressed the seam and serged the sides right side together. Then I topstitched along the cuff. 











Next use your favorite method to gather your skirt. Most of the time I use a basting stitch and replace the bobbin thread with royal blue upholstery thread. I also like the zig zag over dental floss method. 






Next I place the waistband under my handy dandy clear ruler. I can see how many inches the gathers need to be and adjust accordingly. Once I have the skirt gathered to the correct measurement I tied the blue bobbin threads to the top threads. I pinned the waistband to the skirt right sides together and stitched. Then I removed the blue gathering threads. 






I pressed the seam where the waistband and the skirt where stitched together. Here is where I have a small confession . . . You know all those measurements I gave you before? That is what I would normally have done. What I did last night was pull these strips out of the unfinished projects box. When I went to sew in the waist I noticed that the strips were the correct size for my 4 year old and not my long legged 7 year old. I had to make it work but changing the way the waistband was finished. 

Ordinarily I would fold the waist over in half. By doing this it covers the seams where the waist and the skirt were stitched together. Since I needed to add some length to the skirt I just folded over the waist about 2 inches. Then I stitched in a casing and topstitched along the waist. 






Next I inserted the elastic and stitched the elastic closed with a wide satin stitch. Then I stitched the opening of the casing. Finally I stitched down the center of the elastic pulling the elastic as I sewed. This is so the elastic does not get all twisted and tangled in the casing.


----------



## Jaylin

That tutortial is awesome.  Your pics are so incredibly clear.  You must have one heck of a camera!  I love reading how other sewers do things.  You always learn something new!  

I have a question.  When you said you normally fold the waistband in half to cover the seam of the waist/skirt.  What do you do?  I can't invision how that works......


----------



## PurpleEars

cogero said:


> Okay I have a couple things to share.
> 
> Here are DS's Easy Fits and a T-shirt I made him for Pajama day at his school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and him in his outfit before school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is DDs shirt for St. Patricks Day. It matches a skirt I did a while ago. I have to remember to get a picture of her in the whole outfit.



I hope your DS had a fun PJ day at school.



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I know I don't post much here anymore, but I just had to share a few photos of the new SisBoom/CarlaC pattern.  My ladies love this dress.  So easy and quick to make too.  And, there aren't a ton of pages to print out to make this either, another plus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easter dresses are made for this year!



Thanks for sharing those photos. I think it is one of those dresses that look good on everyone!



billwendy said:


> We are going to a high school musical of Beauty and the Beast on Friday night, and being the dork that I am, I made the girls customs and will make Tim a shirt tomorrow night. Hannah gets the Belle gown, and Elizabeth gets the big girl outfit - it is a big girl outfit, right??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red dots you see on the skirt are a few little red roses.....



Both outfits look great. Elizabeth's outfit is definitely a big girl outfit.



aimeeg said:


> Today is my DD's Birthday. She requested a cupcake outfit and since she is the Bday girl a cupcake outfit she got!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps . . . I took pictures as a I appliqued the shirt and made the skirt to post later as a mini-tutorial.



Great job on the outfit! Thanks for sharing the tutorials on applique and the skirt!



VBAndrea said:


> And yes, when I was in yesterday they gave me a flyer for the next sale and the calico keepsakes is going to be 40%.  I only bought 2 yds of the Minnie Dot at 30% off but I bought a bunch of other calico keepsakes.  I was happy with the 30% off -- I didn't know they ever put the calico keepsakes at 40% off.



Would you mind checking when that 40% off Keepsake Calico is good until? If that happens to be still on sale when I am in California I may just have to sneak in a side trip to Joann's. My guess is that the sale will be over before my trip though!



ellenbenny said:


> Trying to recover from bronchitis, I have had it for over 2 weeks now.  Missed 2 days of work last week, but doing a little better this week.  Still coughing though, yuck!!
> 
> And just to have something to share, I made these cupcake burb cloths for a neighbor, got the idea from Teresa!  Mine came out a little too big, but still cute I think.



Sorry to hear that you have been sick. You did a great job on those cupcakes. I will need to stash that idea away for a baby shower gift idea.



babynala said:


> Finally getting around to posting some things that I have made recently:
> 
> I did these shirts for Glo's brothers for her wish trip.  I also sent Glo a little coin purse and I sent fabric keychains for her mom and aunt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boys are so tricky and I went with a baseball theme so I was happy to find out that they do like baseball!
> 
> Here are the things I made for Kade's wish trip.  I think they are leaving today for DW and I am so excited for them.
> 
> Here is the big group picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this little shirt for my son's patriotic performance at school:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were PJs for my DD to wear to pajama day at school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my son but he decided (after I stayed up really late making them) that he would just wear regular clothes on pajama day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for me I made this sewing apron.  It has lots of pockets to hold scissors, my tape measure, rotary cutter, marking pens, etc.  Everyone makes fun of me but I love wearing this apron while I sew - it keep me organized and I never have to go searching for my scissors or tape measure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a messenger bag and matching camera strap cover for my DDs girl scout leader and ITH fanny packs for the girls in the troop (there are only 5 girls in the troop) but I can't seem to find the pictures.  Oh well.



Oh my! You've been busy! Thank you so much for making all these special things for the Big Give families! The sewing apron is a great idea.



NiniMorris said:


> I am hoping I can get the picture from Facebook to show up here...
> 
> This is my latest completion.  It is for the Relay for Life in Walton County.  It will be auctioned off by the Walker Park Elementary Beta Club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well....that is really small.  Not sure how to fix the size.  (I am still surprised I got the picture to show up!!!  LOL)



Nice colours on the Rosetta bag. Hopefully it will bring in a good amount at the auction.



ttfn0205 said:


> Everything is so cute! I am in awe of your talents.
> My daughter would love the cupcake skirt.
> Those strip skirts are so dang cute! Are they hard to make? what pattern do you all use?
> Perhaps I will stop lurking and begin sewing



Strip skirts are very easy to make. You don't need a pattern. I am sure there are lots of free tutorials out there for strip skirts.



kstgelais4 said:


> just posting the rest of the stuff I hadn't gotten around to posting...
> And since it is almost Easter, here are LAST years Easter dresses. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am now caught up on sharing pics. hehe...



You posted lots of beautiful creations. Good job (sorry I had to take some out to get under the 25 pic limit)


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

SarahJN said:


> Okay, my sewing machine is very non fancy.  I have a Brother - NX200 - I think that's the model.     I read Heathersue's tutorial on hand applique.  If I follow that, should I be able to do this cupcake?  (I know I couldn't do the cherry unless I did it by hand.)
> 
> Sewing clothes is so easy to me - these appliques are a whole new world.



You can make a cherry by sewing on a red button.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

aimeeg said:


> Cuffed Stripwork Skirt
> 
> These skirts are pretty easy to make. All you need is a little math. You need two measurements- waist and length. My daughter has a 24 inch waist and she is 15 inches from waist to knee.
> 
> Waistband- I cut the length of the fabric by 6.5 inches. I have one of those cool quilters strip cutter from Wallys. Thats why I use 6.5 inches. To find the length of the waistband all you do is multiply your waist measurement by 1.5. My DD has a 24 inch waist so I cut 36 inches for her waistband. I serged the bottom length edge of the waistband. The I folded it right sides together and serge the short sides. This forms a big circle.
> [/IMG]



Thanks for the tutorial.  Now can you do a tutorial on your hairbows?


----------



## chellewashere

kstgelais4 said:


> G
> 
> Sure! It is just carla c's portrait peasant dress pattern. I just made a tiered skirt. For the first tier i made it double the waist measurement. So let's say the waist was 20". I made the 1st tier 40", the 2nd 80", the 3rd 160", and the ruffle 320". To figure out how long i wanted the tiers, i measured how long i wanted the length, and divided by 3. I made the bottom ruffle 4" and folded it in half.



Thanks that is great...i already bought that pattern so hopefully this is something I should be able to do


----------



## aimeeg

Jaylin said:


> That tutortial is awesome.  Your pics are so incredibly clear.  You must have one heck of a camera!  I love reading how other sewers do things.  You always learn something new!
> 
> I have a question.  When you said you normally fold the waistband in half to cover the seam of the waist/skirt.  What do you do?  I can't invision how that works......



I can take a picture of another skirt to show you. 

I have a pretty nice camera but it's not one of the big boys. It's a Sony A330. It's a great entry level DSLR camera. I went with a Sony because my Minolta lenses from the 90's fit the base. What makes the pictures so nice in my opinion is the flash. I bought a $99 external flash. It is one of the best purchases I have ever made. I like the "bounce" setting the best. 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> You can make a cherry by sewing on a red button.



That is a fantastic idea! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Thanks for the tutorial.  Now can you do a tutorial on your hairbows?



Oh that is so easy . . . I buy them.  The bows my DD had on were made by Little Lady Bowtique (facebook) or JennWDW here on the DIS. I have made them before but it's easier to buy them.


----------



## chellewashere

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Thanks for the tutorial.  Now can you do a tutorial on your hairbows?



LOL I agree! I bought a ton of fabric last year and tried to make them..with absolutely no luck but on the plus side I have a whole lot of ribbon laying around


----------



## dianemom2

chellewashere said:


> LOL I agree! I bought a ton of fabric last year and tried to make them..with absolutely no luck but on the plus side I have a whole lot of ribbon laying around



Now you'll just have to sew something with a LOT of ribbon on it! LOL!

I did the same thing.  I wanted to learn to make the hairbows for my little niece and I bought a bunch of ribbon.  I had no luck making any of them but now I have a LOT of ribbon.  I am trying to come up with a sewing project to use up some of it.


----------



## Jaylin

aimeeg said:


> I can take a picture of another skirt to show you.
> 
> I have a pretty nice camera but it's not one of the big boys. It's a Sony A330. It's a great entry level DSLR camera. I went with a Sony because my Minolta lenses from the 90's fit the base. What makes the pictures so nice in my opinion is the flash. I bought a $99 external flash. It is one of the best purchases I have ever made. I like the "bounce" setting the best.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a fantastic idea!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that is so easy . . . I buy them.  The bows my DD had on were made by Little Lady Bowtique (facebook) or JennWDW here on the DIS. I have made them before but it's easier to buy them.



I would love to see another pic, I know it will all make sense once I see it!  Oh and I could do a hairbow tutorial if you all really want one....they are so easy to make!!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

me too- maybe that's why I prefer making raggy bows- then I'm still working with fabric so it feels more natural than ribbon LOL.


----------



## cogero

Thank you for the skirt tutorial I am going to try it soon.

I just love everything. I had to go to a fundraiser with my mom so I left Js shirt with 3 letters left to go and came home and finished it.

Can't wait to see him in it tomorrow.


----------



## kstgelais4

SarahJN said:


> Okay, my sewing machine is very non fancy.  I have a Brother - NX200 - I think that's the model.     I read Heathersue's tutorial on hand applique.  If I follow that, should I be able to do this cupcake?  (I know I couldn't do the cherry unless I did it by hand.)
> 
> Sewing clothes is so easy to me - these appliques are a whole new world.


so this is totally off topic, but hi neighbor! I was checking out your blog, and read that you went to the Providence childrens museum. We live about 20 min. from there in Ma. We actually have a yearly museum pass to there ( it's good for Roger Williams Zoo too). Anyway it's always nice to see a neighbor on here 



aimeeg said:


> Cuffed Stripwork Skirt
> 
> These skirts are pretty easy to make. All you need is a little math. You need two measurements- waist and length. My daughter has a 24 inch waist and she is 15 inches from waist to knee.
> 
> Waistband- I cut the length of the fabric by 6.5 inches. I have one of those cool quilters strip cutter from Wallys. Thats why I use 6.5 inches. To find the length mof the waistband all you do is multiply your waist measurement by 1.5. My DD has a 24 inch waist so I cut 36 inches for her waistband. I serged the bottom length edge of the waistband. The I folded it right sides together and serge the short sides. This forms a big circle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt Length- I know that I needed 15 inches in total length. The waistband will eventually be 3 inches so that is my first number. Knowing I need 12 more inches I can decide how long I want my strips and cuff. I went with 9 inch strips and 3 inch cuff. The cuff needs to be doubled. It will be folded over so that measurement become 6. I also add 1 inch for a seam allowance for a total of 7 inches. I cut two 7 inch strips the ljength of the fabric.
> H
> Strip Width- For the width of this skirt I simply doubled the waistband- 72 inches. Then I divided the 72 in by the number of fabrics. 72 divided by 2 = 36. Six divides nicely into 36. Now I know that I will have 6 strips that are 6 inches wide. Again I add an inch for the seam allowance for a strip measuring at 7 x 10. I cut 6 strips in pink and 6 in blue.
> 
> Here are my measurements:
> 
> Waistband- 6.5 inches x 36 inches (24 inches x 1.5)
> Length- 15 total inches with approx 3 inches for the waistband, 9 inches (10) for strips and 6 inches (7) for the cuff.
> Strip Width- 7 x 10 inches
> Cuff- 2 pieces 7 x length of fabric.
> 
> Now that you have all your pieces cut its time to start sewing. I serged the pink and the blue strips together. One of the things I have learned is how important the iron is. I read once that good seamstress spends just as much time at the iron as she does the sewing machine. Look at difference after the seams have been presses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also a big fan of topstitching. A few years ago I was watching Project Runway and Heidi Klum really did not like an outfit. She said it looked home-sewn and that was not a compliment. Good topstitching is something that can make your outfits looked very polished. My Mom made all of her clothes in high school. Money was tight with four younger brothers so she took sewing classes. She has a few things from then and they are gorgeous with amazing top stitching. I normally set my stitch length to 3 and try to stitch pretty close to the seam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I topstitched all of the strips. I sewed pink ric-rac about ½ inch about the bottom of the strips. This is completely optional. I really have a love for all things ric rac. I try and sneak it in wherever I can!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To make the cuff I put the two long strips right sides together and then stitch. Then I pressed the seam. Next I folded the cuff lengthwise pressing as I went. Here is an example of do what I say and not what I do. LOL Really you should pin the cuff to the skirt. Stitch on the cupcake side over top the stitching from the ric rac. Then carefully serge the seam. I just serged it. It was getting late.  Next I pressed the seam and serged the sides right side together. Then I topstitched along the cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next use your favorite method to gather your skirt. Most of the time I use a basting stitch and replace the bobbin thread with royal blue upholstery thread. I also like the zig zag over dental floss method.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I place the waistband under my handy dandy clear ruler. I can see how many inches the gathers need to be and adjust accordingly. Once I have the skirt gathered to the correct measurement I tied the blue bobbin threads to the top threads. I pinned the waistband to the skirt right sides together and stitched. Then I removed the blue gathering threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pressed the seam where the waistband and the skirt where stitched together. Here is where I have a small confession . . . You know all those measurements I gave you before? That is what I would normally have done. What I did last night was pull these strips out of the unfinished projects box. When I went to sew in the waist I noticed that the strips were the correct size for my 4 year old and not my long legged 7 year old. I had to make it work but changing the way the waistband was finished.
> 
> Ordinarily I would fold the waist over in half. By doing this it covers the seams where the waist and the skirt were stitched together. Since I needed to add some length to the skirt I just folded over the waist about 2 inches. Then I stitched in a casing and topstitched along the waist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I inserted the elastic and stitched the elastic closed with a wide satin stitch. Then I stitched the opening of the casing. Finally I stitched down the center of the elastic pulling the elastic as I sewed. This is so the elastic does not get all twisted and tangled in the casing.


I'm loving your tutes! That's pretty much exactly how I would do it!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Aimeeg-LOVE your cupcake outfit!  I loved your Minnie vida too!  



SarahJN said:


> Okay, my sewing machine is very non fancy.  I have a Brother - NX200 - I think that's the model.     I read Heathersue's tutorial on hand applique.  If I follow that, should I be able to do this cupcake?  (I know I couldn't do the cherry unless I did it by hand.)
> 
> Sewing clothes is so easy to me - these appliques are a whole new world.


I made a cupcake Vida for my DD's 7th birthday last January 2010.  I do NOT have an embroidery machine.  The clipart I used to make the cupcake had a cherry but my picky eater wouldn't allow me to put a cherry on her cupcake.  I can't believe how much older she looks in just 15 months.


----------



## weluvdizne

I have used this site many times.  They have some real easy to follow tutes on here.  Some look intimidating at first, but once you sit down to do it with the ribbon in your hands, it just seems to work out much better than you think it will.  I'm no expert, but I'm learning.  At least it's a start.  
http://www.girlythingsbows.com/

Watch Hobby Lobby for ribbon sales.  Sometimes, they have Buy One Get One Free sales.


----------



## jessica52877

aimeeg said:


> I do one of two things-
> 
> 1. If the fabric is larger than the hoop I hoop the fabric first. Then I stick the stabilizer to the back.
> 
> 2. If the fabric is smaller than the hoop (bodice of the simply sweet for example) I cut the correct size of stabilizer and then stick the bodice to the stabilizer. Then I hoop the stabilized fabric. That sounds clear as mud so I can take pictures the next time I do a bodice like this.
> 
> *I know some people HATE the sticky back Sulky but I just plain love it.*



Bolding is mine! That is TOTALLY me! I HATE it!!! It gums up everything! And I heard it was bad for the machines, but this was way back and from people who would tell us that disney will make us take off our shirts, so not sure what I think of that! 

Your tutorials are very nice! Do you still have your blog or did you ever start one?


----------



## chellewashere

Jaylin said:


> Oh and I could do a hairbow tutorial if you all really want one....they are so easy to make!!!!



Yes please


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

SisBoom has a new, free Bowtie pattern, super easy to make!  I used it to embellish a dress, and with an extra one made a really cute hair accessory by sliding it onto a headband.   This wasn't the dress I made the bows for, but it was a good match so she wore it today for pictures at school.


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

I thought I'd try uploading via facebook and see if it works....

Just a couple of things I made for my DD  I ran out of pink ribbon on the watermelon outfit, so that's why the top is missing a bow


----------



## weluvdizne

lovesdumbo said:


> Aimeeg-LOVE your cupcake outfit!  I loved your Minnie vida too!
> 
> 
> I made a cupcake Vida for my DD's 7th birthday last January 2010.  I do NOT have an embroidery machine.  The clipart I used to make the cupcake had a cherry but my picky eater wouldn't allow me to put a cherry on her cupcake.  I can't believe how much older she looks in just 15 months.


Very cute dress and DD. 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> SisBoom has a new, free Bowtie pattern, super easy to make!  I used it to embellish a dress, and with an extra one made a really cute hair accessory by sliding it onto a headband.   This wasn't the dress I made the bows for, but it was a good match so she wore it today for pictures at school.



Nice bow.  She is precious!  HAve a good time this weekend.  I've been watching your ticker and wishing mine was that close!


MyDisneyTrio said:


> I thought I'd try uploading via facebook and see if it works....
> 
> Just a couple of things I made for my DD  I ran out of pink ribbon on the watermelon outfit, so that's why the top is missing a bow



So CUTE! To me, watermelons and cherries scream summer and I am ready for summer.  Love both outfits.  Nice job!


----------



## NiniMorris

First of all...TMTQ!

Second...thanks for all the good words about the Rosetta Bag.  It ended up taking me 3 days as opposed to 3 hours to finish.  Everything that could go wrong, did....

Third...to those of you who were around 6 months ago, know that I had some pretty major neck fusion surgery back in September.   Things had gone pretty good on the recovery until yesterday.  Long story short, I re-injured my neck late yesterday.  This may mean I have to stay away from the sewing studio for a few days, but I am feeling better this morning (amazing what those pesky pain pills will do when you take them!)

Since sitting at the computer desk can also aggravate my neck, I may be off the computer for a few days....


Nini


----------



## DMGeurts

*Aimeeg*  Thanks for another great tut... it's all C & Ped to my PC.    I just love looking at all those machines in your background... I'd love a tour of your sewing room, as well.  



TinkerbelleMom said:


> SisBoom has a new, free Bowtie pattern, super easy to make!  I used it to embellish a dress, and with an extra one made a really cute hair accessory by sliding it onto a headband.   This wasn't the dress I made the bows for, but it was a good match so she wore it today for pictures at school.



This dress is amazing...  I love smocking - someday, I hope to learn.  



MyDisneyTrio said:


> I thought I'd try uploading via facebook and see if it works....
> 
> Just a couple of things I made for my DD  I ran out of pink ribbon on the watermelon outfit, so that's why the top is missing a bow



These outfits are adorable - I love the watermelon one - it looks like something my dds would have worn.  Great job!  



NiniMorris said:


> First of all...TMTQ!
> 
> Second...thanks for all the good words about the Rosetta Bag.  It ended up taking me 3 days as opposed to 3 hours to finish.  Everything that could go wrong, did....
> 
> Third...to those of you who were around 6 months ago, know that I had some pretty major neck fusion surgery back in September.   Things had gone pretty good on the recovery until yesterday.  Long story short, I re-injured my neck late yesterday.  This may mean I have to stay away from the sewing studio for a few days, but I am feeling better this morning (amazing what those pesky pain pills will do when you take them!)
> 
> Since sitting at the computer desk can also aggravate my neck, I may be off the computer for a few days....
> 
> 
> Nini



Oh ouch - I hope you are feeling better soon!  



lovesdumbo said:


> Aimeeg-LOVE your cupcake outfit!  I loved your Minnie vida too!
> 
> 
> I made a cupcake Vida for my DD's 7th birthday last January 2010.  I do NOT have an embroidery machine.  The clipart I used to make the cupcake had a cherry but my picky eater wouldn't allow me to put a cherry on her cupcake.  I can't believe how much older she looks in just 15 months.



What an adorable dress... and I love that picture of you kissing your dd - priceless!  

D~


----------



## tricia

AIMEEG - great tutorials.  I totally agree that the iron and a little top stitching can make a total difference in any sewing.  Gives everything a much more professional look.





kstgelais4 said:


> just posting the rest of the stuff I hadn't gotten around to posting...
> these were the girls Christmas dresses. Nana's retro pinafore over the portrait peasant. Sorry for the horrible pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dress for an etsy customer. Just a remake of another Feliz I did a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see if I can find a pic of the back ruffles.
> Did this a LONG time ago, but I was just going through my pics and realized I never posted it. Strawberry shortcake patchwork skirt, and shirred portrait peasant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and apparently I never took a pic of the front of Julia's Valentines outfit? So here is a teaser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since it is almost Easter, here are LAST years Easter dresses. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am now caught up on sharing pics. hehe...



Everything is great.  I especially love the Easter dresses.



lovesdumbo said:


> Aimeeg-LOVE your cupcake outfit!  I loved your Minnie vida too!
> 
> 
> I made a cupcake Vida for my DD's 7th birthday last January 2010.  I do NOT have an embroidery machine.  The clipart I used to make the cupcake had a cherry but my picky eater wouldn't allow me to put a cherry on her cupcake.  I can't believe how much older she looks in just 15 months.



Awww, how cute.



MyDisneyTrio said:


> I thought I'd try uploading via facebook and see if it works....
> 
> Just a couple of things I made for my DD  I ran out of pink ribbon on the watermelon outfit, so that's why the top is missing a bow



Love the watermelon outfit.



NiniMorris said:


> First of all...TMTQ!
> 
> Second...thanks for all the good words about the Rosetta Bag.  It ended up taking me 3 days as opposed to 3 hours to finish.  Everything that could go wrong, did....
> 
> Third...to those of you who were around 6 months ago, know that I had some pretty major neck fusion surgery back in September.   Things had gone pretty good on the recovery until yesterday.  Long story short, I re-injured my neck late yesterday.  This may mean I have to stay away from the sewing studio for a few days, but I am feeling better this morning (amazing what those pesky pain pills will do when you take them!)
> 
> Since sitting at the computer desk can also aggravate my neck, I may be off the computer for a few days....
> 
> 
> Nini



Oh no.... hope it feels much, much better soon.


----------



## sheridee32

NiniMorris said:


> First of all...TMTQ!
> 
> Second...thanks for all the good words about the Rosetta Bag.  It ended up taking me 3 days as opposed to 3 hours to finish.  Everything that could go wrong, did....
> 
> Third...to those of you who were around 6 months ago, know that I had some pretty major neck fusion surgery back in September.   Things had gone pretty good on the recovery until yesterday.  Long story short, I re-injured my neck late yesterday.  This may mean I have to stay away from the sewing studio for a few days, but I am feeling better this morning (amazing what those pesky pain pills will do when you take them!)
> 
> Since sitting at the computer desk can also aggravate my neck, I may be off the computer for a few days....
> 
> 
> Nini



Girl take it easy those neck surgeries can be bad they say once you have had back are neck surgery you will always have a few problems saying prayers hope you get better soon


----------



## T-rox

TinkerbelleMom said:


> SisBoom has a new, free Bowtie pattern, super easy to make!  I used it to embellish a dress, and with an extra one made a really cute hair accessory by sliding it onto a headband.   This wasn't the dress I made the bows for, but it was a good match so she wore it today for pictures at school.



she is so cute!


----------



## VBAndrea

Way TMTQ!!!  Everything is fabulous!  So very many cute outfits posted.  I personally could have done without Aimee's post though -- she is making me VERY jealous!  Seriously though, it was very cool, Aimee, that you posted how you embroider.  Since I've never had a machine I have never looked at any tuts or videos.  Whaaaaa!  I want an embroidery machine now!

JOANN'S UPCOMING SALE
ATTENTION PURPLEEARS
Sale is March 20 -26 that feeatures Keepsake Calico Prints at 40% off.  

But get this -- there is a three day sale March 25-27 (Fri - Sun)
with Licensed Character fabrics and kits at 50% off -- yes, ladies (and Tom, and Garry) , I said 50% off!!!!  Too bad both my Joann's selections of character prints leave something to be desired.  I am so hoping they get some new things in b/f the sale.

Also, for those 3 days Debbie Mumm fabrics are 50% off (never mind I just bought a bunch at 40% off).

Interfacing by the yard is also 50% off those three days, as well as anti-pill fleece solids and prints.  Quilters solids are 40% off.  So a good time to stock up.  I may check out the Dis flannel and get some to make pj's for Big Gives.

Nini, I hope your neck feels better so you can get yourself to Joann's to stock up!


----------



## cogero

Here is some green for today.

DS Shirt - I loved how this stiched out. Not sure if you can see but there is a Shamrock under the writing. I felt guilty not making him anything when DD had a whole outfit. 





Him in his shirt. Any picture he isn't crying in is a good picture.





and here is DD in her entire outfit. I actually found a flower for a coordinating for this skirt.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

cogero said:


> Here is some green for today.
> 
> DS Shirt - I loved how this stiched out. Not sure if you can see but there is a Shamrock under the writing. I felt guilty not making him anything when DD had a whole outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Him in his shirt. Any picture he isn't crying in is a good picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is DD in her entire outfit. I actually found a flower for a coordinating for this skirt.



I Love them both!  That T-shirt for DS is so cute! 

Realy like DD skirt too!

update:  Still waiting on my machine to arrive...this is going to sound insane but I was itching to get busy on a simple project and ended up cutting 2 old shirts and making a simple drawstring bag BY HAND!  I was proud of my ability to follow a tutorial even though I have NO proper cutting supplies and only one old lonely spool of white thread and a old dull sewing needle....talk about desperation.  When the sewing bug bites it bites hard!

I'll post a picture tonight if you promise not to laugh...


----------



## aboveH20

aimeeg said:


> Here is how I made my daughter's cupcake outfit.
> 
> 
> The first set of stitches is your placement mark. Here is another time saver tip- My machine only has one thread so I have to change it a lot. As long as it is not black I normally do all the placement and tack down stitches with the first color that will be satin stitched. For the design yellow is the first satin stitch color.
> 
> The next stitch is the tack down stitch. You have to be very careful to cut
> very close to the edge of the stitch without cutting the thread. When I trim the excess fabric I like to pull the fabric slightly. It helps to get a close trim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [And there you have it. . . a birthday cupcake for the Birthday Girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post the instructions on the skirt next.



Love the outfit, love the photos with accompanying information.

I have one question.  I'm pretty new to this, but after the machine sews the outline stitch for the material the thread is not cut, correct?  I butted my fabric up against the thread but I'm wondering if the thread should be cut so the fabric can be put more carefully over the tack down stich, not just butted up again the thread.  If you understand my question, basically do you butt or cut?

From the photo is looks like your applique fabric is nicely spread out over the entire outline stitch.  Mine would have just "kissed" the outline where the thread/needle is.


----------



## tmh0206

aboveH20 said:


> Love the outfit, love the photos with accompanying information.
> 
> I have one question.  I'm pretty new to this, but after the machine sews the outline stitch for the material the thread is not cut, correct?  I butted my fabric up against the thread but I'm wondering if the thread should be cut so the fabric can be put more carefully over the tack down stich, not just butted up again the thread.  If you understand my question, basically do you butt or cut?
> 
> From the photo is looks like your applique fabric is nicely spread out over the entire outline stitch.  Mine would have just "kissed" the outline where the thread/needle is.



not sure what everyone else does, but I cut mine and then lay my fabric down over the tack down stitch and when I trim my fabric I tend to leave some extra on the outside of the stitch so that when it does the satin stitch it doesnt pucker the shirt by catching it and pulling it in...clear as mud right?


----------



## froggy33

aboveH20 said:


> Love the outfit, love the photos with accompanying information.
> 
> I have one question.  I'm pretty new to this, but after the machine sews the outline stitch for the material the thread is not cut, correct?  I butted my fabric up against the thread but I'm wondering if the thread should be cut so the fabric can be put more carefully over the tack down stich, not just butted up again the thread.  If you understand my question, basically do you butt or cut?
> 
> From the photo is looks like your applique fabric is nicely spread out over the entire outline stitch.  Mine would have just "kissed" the outline where the thread/needle is.



I'm not sure if I understand 100%, but in the designs I digitize, I have the machine cut the thread after the placement stitch.  So then I put down my applique fabric covering the whole placement stitch and the thread coming out of the needle has a "free tail".  Then the tackdown (zigzag in my case) stitches and I just cut as closely as I can to it.


----------



## aimeeg

aboveH20 said:


> Love the outfit, love the photos with accompanying information.
> 
> I have one question.  I'm pretty new to this, but after the machine sews the outline stitch for the material the thread is not cut, correct?  I butted my fabric up against the thread but I'm wondering if the thread should be cut so the fabric can be put more carefully over the tack down stich, not just butted up again the thread.  If you understand my question, basically do you butt or cut?
> 
> From the photo is looks like your applique fabric is nicely spread out over the entire outline stitch.  Mine would have just "kissed" the outline where the thread/needle is.



I am not 100% clear but  . . .

After the placement stitches are down I place a square of fabric over the placement stitches. I always make my square bigger because so many times I have cut off a foot or an ear.  

The thread should be cut (not the stitches) so it has a tail. Sometimes you a design will leave that step out by accident so you can just his the scissor/cut button on your machine. 



tmh0206 said:


> not sure what everyone else does, but I cut mine and then lay my fabric down over the tack down stitch and when I trim my fabric I tend to leave some extra on the outside of the stitch so that when it does the satin stitch it doesnt pucker the shirt by catching it and pulling it in...clear as mud right?



Interesting . . . I do the opposite. I am always worried that the fabric will poke out of the satin stitch. Some designers seem to you thicker satin stitches so you don't have to worry as much but other designers use very skinny satin stitches. DigitalbyDesign is a designer who uses very skinny satin stitches. She was a pretty awesome at hand applique and tries to make her designs look like they were done by hand. You will notice she hardly every uses any filler at all. 



froggy33 said:


> I'm not sure if I understand 100%, but in the designs I digitize, I have the machine cut the thread after the placement stitch.  So then I put down my applique fabric covering the whole placement stitch and the thread coming out of the needle has a "free tail".  Then the tackdown (zigzag in my case) stitches and I just cut as closely as I can to it.



That's exactly how I do it. Well . . . I don't digitize though.  I wish I could because I would love to be able to add names to designs!


----------



## aimeeg

This year I went for Spring of St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## Granna4679

lovesdumbo said:


> Aimeeg-LOVE your cupcake outfit!  I loved your Minnie vida too!
> 
> 
> I made a cupcake Vida for my DD's 7th birthday last January 2010.  I do NOT have an embroidery machine.  The clipart I used to make the cupcake had a cherry but my picky eater wouldn't allow me to put a cherry on her cupcake.  I can't believe how much older she looks in just 15 months.



Oh this is really cute too.  I love that cupcake fabric....I have used it several times.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> SisBoom has a new, free Bowtie pattern, super easy to make!  I used it to embellish a dress, and with an extra one made a really cute hair accessory by sliding it onto a headband.   This wasn't the dress I made the bows for, but it was a good match so she wore it today for pictures at school.



Great idea.  I love the smocked dress.  It looks so pretty on her too.



MyDisneyTrio said:


> I thought I'd try uploading via facebook and see if it works....
> 
> Just a couple of things I made for my DD  I ran out of pink ribbon on the watermelon outfit, so that's why the top is missing a bow



I love the watermelon one the best.  The outfit is adorable.



VBAndrea said:


> Way TMTQ!!!  Everything is fabulous!  So very many cute outfits posted.  I personally could have done without Aimee's post though -- she is making me VERY jealous!  Seriously though, it was very cool, Aimee, that you posted how you embroider.  Since I've never had a machine I have never looked at any tuts or videos.  Whaaaaa!  I want an embroidery machine now!
> 
> JOANN'S UPCOMING SALE
> ATTENTION PURPLEEARS
> Sale is March 20 -26 that feeatures Keepsake Calico Prints at 40% off.
> 
> But get this -- there is a three day sale March 25-27 (Fri - Sun)
> with Licensed Character fabrics and kits at 50% off -- yes, ladies (and Tom, and Garry) , I said 50% off!!!!  Too bad both my Joann's selections of character prints leave something to be desired.  I am so hoping they get some new things in b/f the sale.
> 
> Also, for those 3 days Debbie Mumm fabrics are 50% off (never mind I just bought a bunch at 40% off).
> 
> Interfacing by the yard is also 50% off those three days, as well as anti-pill fleece solids and prints.  Quilters solids are 40% off.  So a good time to stock up.  I may check out the Dis flannel and get some to make pj's for Big Gives.
> 
> Nini, I hope your neck feels better so you can get yourself to Joann's to stock up!



Wow...great sale on the 25th then....I guess I better save my pennies until then...LIKE I NEED MORE FABRIC   But I am sure I can find something that I need 



aimeeg said:


> This year I went for Spring of St. Patrick's Day.



OH how cute!  Love the bluebirds!!!!!!!  We did my DGDs baby room in bluebirds and it was beautiful....I hate that they have to grow up and want other things.  Maybe I will have to make her a dress with them on it.

Lost my other quotes because people at work keep walking up behind me and I have to click off....darn these people that think I need to work while I am in the office...LOL!

Nini - I love your Rosetta bag.  Sorry that you re-injured your neck.  I hope it gets better quickly.  I had a bad neck (muscle) problem a few years back.  It was extreme....I even passed out once in the grocery store.  So I know the pain.  Take it easy and let it heal!

Sarah - I bet your days are filled with so much fun!  Wow...3 4-yr olds.  

Ellen - I love the cupcakes.  We are starting to plan my DDs baby shower.  I will definitely be looking into those and the other things on that web site.  So cute!

AimeeG - your tutes are wonderful.  I will have to try some of your ideas (I do things totally different).


----------



## woodkins

Everyone has been posting such cute stuff. I am kind of sad that Gianna feels 8.5 is too old to wear customs anymore, but I do know that NONE of the kids at school wear anything close to a custom, it's all about Abercrombie, Hollister, etc.

I do have a new "venture", I have been making and selling cheer bows at the shop in my daughters all star gym. I just made bows for the 2 senior teams to wear to Nationals in Walt Disney World & they won!! So I guess my bows were good luck.

Anyway...at least today Gianna is wearing a cheer bow I made her for practice tonight & her Kermit the frog cheer sweats I made. Brady decided to get in the picture too, so here are both of my "Irish" kids


----------



## teresajoy

TMTQ, but I'm going to try anyways! 


Waybuloo said:


> Thanks teresajoy!
> 
> Yup, we had those friendship pins   And lots of friendship bracelets.  Actually I'm thinking of making one today that is red, black and white to try to help me to remember why I'm wanting to lose weight... for Disney in November!


That is a great idea!!! 



princesssfws said:


> I was finally able to make a dress for Little Miss C.  It was much easier to sew w/o a baby but oh so fun to sew for one  Here is her first Minnie dress:


Simply ADORABLE!!!!!! How precious!!! 

I love the bags too!!! You were busy! 



basketkat said:


> P.S. Pay no attention to poor Kirsten's hair...she was MY doll that I passed on to my daughter. She will be getting her hair fixed next week at the Chicago store...she is almost 20 years old so I'd say she's due for some primping!



These are adorable!! GREAT JOB!!!!

I have a Kirsten doll that I bought at a garage sale a year or so ago. Her former owner hacked off her braids, so I got a good deal- $10. I would love to rewig her. I also bought myself Felicity off an AG board. She was a little more, but still a good deal. I love AG dolls! 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> TMTQ!!!!  I have been away for so long....busy as always!  I love everything that you guys have been doing!   Just wanted to stop by and say  so you don't forget me!



Hey Kim! We could never forget you, you are one of the founding members of the Disboutiquers! 



SallyfromDE said:


> I'm older then you guys. We made bracelets with gum wrappers. I see they have decorative paper that you do the same thing for American Girl crafts.
> 
> 
> 
> Kirsta and I colored this together. You iron a peice of freezer paper on your fabric to stablize it. I used the Disney coloring book and made a photo copy of it. You can pin or tape the design to the back of you fabric, hold it up to a window and trace your lines on the fabric.  A light box would be easier if you had one. In some places, where we colored it a little too much, I went back with my marker and drew the line again. Just make sure you heat press it really well. I didn't on one of the panels, and it bled.  But the crayon washed well.  Go figure. Kirsta wore it anyway. I think she even wore it out.



Gum wrappers? It seems like my Mom use to do that. But, I am pretty sure you are quite a bit younger than my Mom.   I am trying to remember how she use to do it. 

And, just because, I'll tell you, I'll be 42 next month. 

Do you mind if I copy your instructions to the blog?






MinnieVanMom said:


> I finally got to my alterations:  I took a men's small shirt from Disney and turned it into a women's small fitted shirt.  Yes Heather, my head is cut off again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dog Zion wanted to get her picture taken.


Headless April, you still look great!  This is such a cute idea for the shirt! We have matching Disney shirts from a few years ago. Corey really doesn't like his anymore, so I was thinking of turning it into an outfit for Lydia or Arminda. But, I keep hoping he will just  wear it to make me happy! 



GlassSlippers said:


> I hope this works. With the silly way they display photos now, I couldn't get the photos to post here, but this is the link to my mobile uploads:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2114319&id=1395186633&l=3ec36715b8
> 
> 
> I'd welcome suggestions to make my work better!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



These are cute!!! 

If you you right click on your thumbnail picture and click on "Open picture" or "view  picture" or something like that, it will open up the picture the old way. Without that stupid pop up photo viewer that I hate so much! 



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I know I don't post much here anymore, but I just had to share a few photos of the new SisBoom/CarlaC pattern.  My ladies love this dress.  So easy and quick to make too.  And, there aren't a ton of pages to print out to make this either, another plus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easter dresses are made for this year!



I really love these dresses!!! Leighanna is getting so big!!! It seems like she was just starting kindergarten!

And, Angie is looking very lovely!!!! She must love that you make her such beautiful things! 



billwendy said:


> The red dots you see on the skirt are a few little red roses.....



Wendy, these are wonderful!!!! And, yes, I would consider that a big girl outfit!!! 


babynala said:


> Oh I forgot about those, I poked my fingers countless times trying to get those tiny beads on the safety pins.


Me too! 


aimeeg said:


>



Hannah is looking so grown up!!! I will tell you, these pictures made me teary eyed!!! 

She is really looking so much like you Aimee!! Such a beautiful girl. 



Granna4679 said:


> Teresa - just had to comment on the story of the widow from the Bible.  About 18 months ago, my husband went to Jerusalem on a missions trip.  While there, their bus driver was telling them that his brother was an archeologist...he had recently found some coins (the same "mite" that the widow gave).  The brother was polishing them and mounting them as jewelry.
> My husband was able to buy one for me and I wear it EVERYDAY!  It is over 2000 years old and a prized possession of mine now.



Wow!!! What a priceless treasure! That is so neat, I would wear it everyday too!  



ellenbenny said:


> Trying to recover from bronchitis, I have had it for over 2 weeks now.  Missed 2 days of work last week, but doing a little better this week.  Still coughing though, yuck!!
> 
> And just to have something to share, I made these cupcake burb cloths for a neighbor, got the idea from Teresa!  Mine came out a little too big, but still cute I think.



I'm sorry you are sick! I hope you feel better soon.

It's funny that you posted these, because I was just thinking this morning that I never posted mine on here!

Yours look absolutely adorable!!! Really really cute! And, I love the adorable boxes. Weren't they fun! Did you give them to the recipients yet? They were the BIGGEST hit at the shower we went to! I should post my pictures too. 



babynala said:


> Finally getting around to posting some things that I have made recently:
> 
> I did these shirts for Glo's brothers for her wish trip.  I also sent Glo a little coin purse and I sent fabric keychains for her mom and aunt.



Everything is wonderful!!! 



NiniMorris said:


> I am hoping I can get the picture from Facebook to show up here...
> 
> This is my latest completion.  It is for the Relay for Life in Walton County.  It will be auctioned off by the Walker Park Elementary Beta Club.
> 
> 
> ok...maybe this will work instead...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well....that is really small.  Not sure how to fix the size.  (I am still surprised I got the picture to show up!!!  LOL)



This is beautiful. 


kstgelais4 said:


> just posting the rest of the stuff I hadn't gotten around to posting...
> these were the girls Christmas dresses. Nana's retro pinafore over the portrait peasant. Sorry for the horrible pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see if I can find a pic of the back ruffles.
> Did this a LONG time ago, but I was just going through my pics and realized I never posted it. Strawberry shortcake patchwork skirt, and shirred portrait peasant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and apparently I never took a pic of the front of Julia's Valentines outfit? So here is a teaser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since it is almost Easter, here are LAST years Easter dresses. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am now caught up on sharing pics. hehe...



WOW!!! I think you might have reached maximum cuteness level for one post!!! Your girl and their outfits  are soooo cute!!! I love the little toes on the window ledge!!! Your fabrics are gorgeous. Thanks for sharing! 



Jaylin said:


> OK, I give up!  I've been squinting, and squinting and I can't make out the brand of that shirt!  Where's it from?  Love the buttons, it dresses it up a bit!



I was doing the same thing!! I love that top Aimee! 


miprender said:


> OMG I do remember that. Did you put them on your shoe laces or was that a RI thing.



YES!!!  We did that in Michigan too! It was a bit of a status symbol to see how many you had! 



lovesdumbo said:


>



hey, I've met that lady! I love this picture!! Your daughter is so cute. And, that  is just too funny that she wouldn't let you put a cherry on the cupcake!! 



jessica52877 said:


> *This was way back and from people who would tell us that disney will make us take off our shirts*



That just made me laugh Jessica!!! 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> SisBoom has a new, free Bowtie pattern, super easy to make!  I used it to embellish a dress, and with an extra one made a really cute hair accessory by sliding it onto a headband.   This wasn't the dress I made the bows for, but it was a good match so she wore it today for pictures at school.


Too TOOO TOOOOOOOOOO  cute! The bow, the dress, the girl!!! 



MyDisneyTrio said:


> I thought I'd try uploading via facebook and see if it works....



I love this! I love watermelon outfits! And, this one is especially adorable! 



NiniMorris said:


> Third...to those of you who were around 6 months ago, know that I had some pretty major neck fusion surgery back in September.   Things had gone pretty good on the recovery until yesterday.  Long story short, I re-injured my neck late yesterday.  This may mean I have to stay away from the sewing studio for a few days, but I am feeling better this morning (amazing what those pesky pain pills will do when you take them!)
> 
> Since sitting at the computer desk can also aggravate my neck, I may be off the computer for a few days....
> 
> 
> Nini



Oh honey, I'm sorry!!! I hope you heal up quickly! Take  it easy. 



VBAndrea said:


> JOANN'S UPCOMING SALE
> ATTENTION PURPLEEARS
> Sale is March 20 -26 that feeatures Keepsake Calico Prints at 40% off.
> 
> But get this -- there is a three day sale March 25-27 (Fri - Sun)
> with Licensed Character fabrics and kits at 50% off -- yes, ladies (and Tom, and Garry) , I said 50% off!!!!  Too bad both my Joann's selections of character prints leave something to be desired.  I am so hoping they get some new things in b/f the sale.
> 
> Also, for those 3 days Debbie Mumm fabrics are 50% off (never mind I just bought a bunch at 40% off).
> 
> Interfacing by the yard is also 50% off those three days, as well as anti-pill fleece solids and prints.  Quilters solids are 40% off.  So a good time to stock up.  I may check out the Dis flannel and get some to make pj's for Big Gives.
> 
> Nini, I hope your neck feels better so you can get yourself to Joann's to stock up!



I'm getting worried, I've went through my ad that I got today about 5 times and I don't see anything about the Keepsake Calico Prints being on sale. There is a page on mine near the front that shows them, but it says $3.99 - $9.99 a yard without a mention of them being on sale. Am I just missing it? Rochelle, do you have your ad?



tinkerbell3747 said:


> I Love them both!  That T-shirt for DS is so cute!
> 
> Realy like DD skirt too!
> 
> update:  Still waiting on my machine to arrive...this is going to sound insane but I was itching to get busy on a simple project and ended up cutting 2 old shirts and making a simple drawstring bag BY HAND!  I was proud of my ability to follow a tutorial even though I have NO proper cutting supplies and only one old lonely spool of white thread and a old dull sewing needle....talk about desperation.  When the sewing bug bites it bites hard!
> 
> I'll post a picture tonight if you promise not to laugh...



No... not insane at all..... well, maybe just a little!!! I'd love to see a picture though! 



aboveH20 said:


> Love the outfit, love the photos with accompanying information.
> 
> I have one question.  I'm pretty new to this, but after the machine sews the outline stitch for the material the thread is not cut, correct?  I butted my fabric up against the thread but I'm wondering if the thread should be cut so the fabric can be put more carefully over the tack down stich, not just butted up again the thread.  If you understand my question, basically do you butt or cut?
> 
> From the photo is looks like your applique fabric is nicely spread out over the entire outline stitch.  Mine would have just "kissed" the outline where the thread/needle is.



You've been answered, but cut the thread. My machine is suppose to cut it, but sometimes it doesn't. I still haven't figured out why it does sometimes and not others.



aimeeg said:


> This year I went for Spring of St. Patrick's Day.



Stunning!!!  

Aimee, if you don't mind, I'll ad your wonderful tutorials to the blog. Let me know if that's a problem. Thanks for posting them! I'd never thought to do my sticky stabalizer that way before.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Love the bow- we have Cavs too!


----------



## aimeeg

Go ahead and add them TJ. 

I was able to finish one more thing today. The pictures are too dark! UGH My DD loves the pocket and to be honest I want the straightees!!!! This outfit can from my unfinished projects box. After I redid my Art Room I have been working on getting to the bottom of that box!


----------



## VBAndrea

teresajoy said:


> I'm getting worried, I've went through my ad that I got today about 5 times and I don't see anything about the Keepsake Calico Prints being on sale. There is a page on mine near the front that shows them, but it says $3.99 - $9.99 a yard without a mention of them being on sale. Am I just missing it? Rochelle, do you have your ad?


The ad I have was not mailed to me, it was a flyer the lady gave me at the store for next week's sale.  Keepsake calico prints are Reg. $3.99-$9.99 yd on sale for $2.39 - 5.99 yd.  

I did NOT get an on-line ad e-mailed to me yet.  No where in my ad does it specify that it is my local store only.  If you need me to I will take a pic of the ad and post it so you can print it and take it to your store!



aimeeg said:


> Go ahead and add them TJ.
> 
> I was able to finish one more thing today. The pictures are too dark! UGH My DD loves the pocket and to be honest I want the straightees!!!! This outfit can from my unfinished projects box. After I redid my Art Room I have been working on getting to the bottom of that box!



Oh that's adorable!  I love the fabric and colors!


----------



## tmh0206

couple of things I have made lately but hadnt had a chance to share yet: (sorry pics are huge and probably too many)

first 2 spidey man t-shirts for my littlest monkey 






a spring cinderelly outfit w/matching bow:






minnie halter and twirly skirt:






next project...some flip flops for princess Zoe on the big give soon as the ribbon I ordered arrives!

thanks for letting me share


----------



## Waybuloo

PurpleEars said:


> A cute nightgown!
> I have a couple of sewing projects to share from a recent Big Give, as the family has received them:
> 
> A tink patchwork twirl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Woody and Buzz bowling shirt:



Great work PurpleEars - love these   May I please ask what patterns you used?


----------



## teresajoy

aimeeg said:


> Go ahead and add them TJ.
> 
> I was able to finish one more thing today. The pictures are too dark! UGH My DD loves the pocket and to be honest I want the straightees!!!! This outfit can from my unfinished projects box. After I redid my Art Room I have been working on getting to the bottom of that box!



Aimee, you have been busy!!! This is absolutely adorable!!!! 


VBAndrea said:


> The ad I have was not mailed to me, it was a flyer the lady gave me at the store for next week's sale.  Keepsake calico prints are Reg. $3.99-$9.99 yd on sale for $2.39 - 5.99 yd.
> 
> I did NOT get an on-line ad e-mailed to me yet.  No where in my ad does it specify that it is my local store only.  If you need me to I will take a pic of the ad and post it so you can print it and take it to your store!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that's adorable!  I love the fabric and colors!



THANK YOU!!!!!!  (no banana shortage here in the US, so I'll limit them to 3)  I have hope then!!!! 

If it's not too much trouble, I would love a picture of the ad. 



tmh0206 said:


> couple of things I have made lately but hadnt had a chance to share yet: (sorry pics are huge and probably too many)
> 
> first 2 spidey man t-shirts for my littlest monkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a spring cinderelly outfit w/matching bow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minnie halter and twirly skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next project...some flip flops for princess Zoe on the big give soon as the ribbon I ordered arrives!
> 
> thanks for letting me share



You've been around long enough to know that we like nice sized pictures, AND you can never post too many!!!!

I love your outfits! So cute! They are all adorable.


----------



## miprender

kstgelais4 said:


> so this is totally off topic, but hi neighbor! I was checking out your blog, and read that you went to the Providence childrens museum. We live about 20 min. from there in Ma. We actually have a yearly museum pass to there ( it's good for Roger Williams Zoo too). Anyway it's always nice to see a neighbor on here
> !



OT: We have a family membership to the zoo too, but I have never been to the Prov children's museum



MyDisneyTrio said:


> I thought I'd try uploading via facebook and see if it works....
> 
> Just a couple of things I made for my DD  I ran out of pink ribbon on the watermelon outfit, so that's why the top is missing a bow



love it!




lovesdumbo said:


>



So cute



NiniMorris said:


> Third...to those of you who were around 6 months ago, know that I had some pretty major neck fusion surgery back in September.   Things had gone pretty good on the recovery until yesterday.  Long story short, I re-injured my neck late yesterday.  This may mean I have to stay away from the sewing studio for a few days, but I am feeling better this morning (amazing what those pesky pain pills will do when you take them!)
> 
> Since sitting at the computer desk can also aggravate my neck, I may be off the computer for a few days....
> 
> 
> Nini



Nini take care of yourself. You don't want to reinjure yourself



cogero said:


> Here is some green for today.
> 
> DS Shirt - I loved how this stiched out. Not sure if you can see but there is a Shamrock under the writing. I felt guilty not making him anything when DD had a whole outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Him in his shirt. Any picture he isn't crying in is a good picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is DD in her entire outfit. I actually found a flower for a coordinating for this skirt.







aimeeg said:


> This year I went for Spring of St. Patrick's Day.



Thanks for tutorial on the skirt. I will definately be trying that.
Love the colors in the dress.




teresajoy said:


> YES!!!  We did that in Michigan too! It was a bit of a status symbol to see how many you had!



 



aimeeg said:


> I



Great job but you have been really busy.



tmh0206 said:


> couple of things I have made lately but hadnt had a chance to share yet: (sorry pics are huge and probably too many)
> 
> first 2 spidey man t-shirts for my littlest monkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a spring cinderelly outfit w/matching bow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minnie halter and twirly skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next project...some flip flops for princess Zoe on the big give soon as the ribbon I ordered arrives!
> 
> thanks for letting me share



Nice job


----------



## miprender

TinkerbelleMom said:


> SisBoom has a new, free Bowtie pattern, super easy to make!  I used it to embellish a dress, and with an extra one made a really cute hair accessory by sliding it onto a headband.   This wasn't the dress I made the bows for, but it was a good match so she wore it today for pictures at school.



I forgot to quote this one but just wanted to add that the dress and bow (and of course your DD) are adorable


----------



## tricia

aimeeg said:


> This year I went for Spring of St. Patrick's Day.



Beautiful.  Love the fabrics.



woodkins said:


> Everyone has been posting such cute stuff. I am kind of sad that Gianna feels 8.5 is too old to wear customs anymore, but I do know that NONE of the kids at school wear anything close to a custom, it's all about Abercrombie, Hollister, etc.
> 
> I do have a new "venture", I have been making and selling cheer bows at the shop in my daughters all star gym. I just made bows for the 2 senior teams to wear to Nationals in Walt Disney World & they won!! So I guess my bows were good luck.
> 
> Anyway...at least today Gianna is wearing a cheer bow I made her for practice tonight & her Kermit the frog cheer sweats I made. Brady decided to get in the picture too, so here are both of my "Irish" kids



Great job with the bows.  At least there are some things that you make that she wears.



aimeeg said:


> Go ahead and add them TJ.
> 
> I was able to finish one more thing today. The pictures are too dark! UGH My DD loves the pocket and to be honest I want the straightees!!!! This outfit can from my unfinished projects box. After I redid my Art Room I have been working on getting to the bottom of that box!



Another pretty outfit, boy have you been busy.



tmh0206 said:


> couple of things I have made lately but hadnt had a chance to share yet: (sorry pics are huge and probably too many)
> 
> first 2 spidey man t-shirts for my littlest monkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a spring cinderelly outfit w/matching bow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minnie halter and twirly skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next project...some flip flops for princess Zoe on the big give soon as the ribbon I ordered arrives!
> 
> thanks for letting me share



Awesome.  And as Teresa said, never too big or too many when it comes to pictures.


----------



## billwendy

tmh0206 said:


> couple of things I have made lately but hadnt had a chance to share yet: (sorry pics are huge and probably too many)
> 
> first 2 spidey man t-shirts for my littlest monkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a spring cinderelly outfit w/matching bow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minnie halter and twirly skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next project...some flip flops for princess Zoe on the big give soon as the ribbon I ordered arrives!
> 
> thanks for letting me share



That Minnie outfit is especially cute! how did you do the ruffle like that? I love it!!!!! And, thanks for making flip flops for Zoe!! She will love them!!


Big news in our famliy today. My nephew Andrew and his wife Jess (they got married Jan 2nd) are going to be leaving for China in August to go and teach English for a year!!! This is an awesome thing for them - hard for us to separate (especially his siblings - let me tell ya - Tim is going to BAWL his eyes out when they leave) but, its the perfect time in their life to do it. They will have just graduated from college, they have no house yet, no jobs yet, no kids yet - We truely feel God gave this oppurtunity to them. They have both been to China before - Andrew did a similar thing as a high school senior on a missions trip with our church, and Jess has 1 adopted brother from China and her parents are adopting 2 more children from China in the next few months. So they kind of know what they are in for (a little bit) as far as the food, climate, culture etc. Wowzer!!! I just hope they are home in time for Matt's graduation from High School next year - he would be devistated if they were not home for that (oh boy, Matt is going to BAWL his eyes out too - this is gonna be TOUGH)!!!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

thanks for all the compliments on my DD, smocked dress and the bow!  The bow was definitely a hit, I've already made several more, my teenagers like them too.  I'm happy that Rebecca will wear them, she always used to have pretty bows that I spent a small fortune on because I liked them, but all of a sudden she wouldn't wear them.  Headbands are ok, and she doesn't mind the bow n that, so mommy is happy again.    I posted the pic on SisBoom's FB page because I thought it was another good use for the bow.  I really appreciated the free pattern.

I'm all ready for our trip tomorrow.  DH thinks I've gone overboard on sewing for the kids, but everything I made can be worn on the cruise in June, so I'm calling it an investment.  I didn't even make new shirts for both big girls or myself for every day, so I really could have done more.  I did treat myself and made a Rosetta bag in Minnie colors, and I just love it!  I forgot to mention a while back I saw one when we were at MK, it was hanging n a chair at the Sleepy Hollow snack area.  I think I saw it posted here at one point, so it might belong to one of you.  I was too chicken to ask who it was, there wasn't a lady sitting at the table at the time, and I didn't want the guy to think i was a weirdo or something. I'll be sure to post pics when we get home.


----------



## ellenbenny

lovesdumbo said:


> I made a cupcake Vida for my DD's 7th birthday last January 2010.  I do NOT have an embroidery machine.  The clipart I used to make the cupcake had a cherry but my picky eater wouldn't allow me to put a cherry on her cupcake.  I can't believe how much older she looks in just 15 months.



Love the outfit, and great picture!!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> SisBoom has a new, free Bowtie pattern, super easy to make!  I used it to embellish a dress, and with an extra one made a really cute hair accessory by sliding it onto a headband.   This wasn't the dress I made the bows for, but it was a good match so she wore it today for pictures at school.



Love the little bow, and the your daughter is so cute 



MyDisneyTrio said:


> I thought I'd try uploading via facebook and see if it works....
> 
> Just a couple of things I made for my DD  I ran out of pink ribbon on the watermelon outfit, so that's why the top is missing a bow



Love both, very summery, makes me want to eat fruit!



NiniMorris said:


> First of all...TMTQ!
> 
> Second...thanks for all the good words about the Rosetta Bag.  It ended up taking me 3 days as opposed to 3 hours to finish.  Everything that could go wrong, did....
> 
> Third...to those of you who were around 6 months ago, know that I had some pretty major neck fusion surgery back in September.   Things had gone pretty good on the recovery until yesterday.  Long story short, I re-injured my neck late yesterday.  This may mean I have to stay away from the sewing studio for a few days, but I am feeling better this morning (amazing what those pesky pain pills will do when you take them!)
> 
> Since sitting at the computer desk can also aggravate my neck, I may be off the computer for a few days....
> 
> 
> Nini



Hope your injury is minor and heals quickly!



cogero said:


> Here is some green for today.
> 
> DS Shirt - I loved how this stiched out. Not sure if you can see but there is a Shamrock under the writing. I felt guilty not making him anything when DD had a whole outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Him in his shirt. Any picture he isn't crying in is a good picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is DD in her entire outfit. I actually found a flower for a coordinating for this skirt.



Love the outfits.  Your DS is cute, and the shirt stitched out great.  And your DD is beautiful.  I absolutely love the colors in the skirt!



aimeeg said:


> This year I went for Spring of St. Patrick's Day.





aimeeg said:


> Go ahead and add them TJ.
> 
> I was able to finish one more thing today. The pictures are too dark! UGH My DD loves the pocket and to be honest I want the straightees!!!! This outfit can from my unfinished projects box. After I redid my Art Room I have been working on getting to the bottom of that box!



Your outfits and your girls are very pretty!



tmh0206 said:


> couple of things I have made lately but hadnt had a chance to share yet: (sorry pics are huge and probably too many)
> 
> first 2 spidey man t-shirts for my littlest monkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a spring cinderelly outfit w/matching bow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minnie halter and twirly skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next project...some flip flops for princess Zoe on the big give soon as the ribbon I ordered arrives!
> 
> thanks for letting me share



Love it all, but especially the Minnie dress 



billwendy said:


> Big news in our famliy today. My nephew Andrew and his wife Jess (they got married Jan 2nd) are going to be leaving for China in August to go and teach English for a year!!! This is an awesome thing for them - hard for us to separate (especially his siblings - let me tell ya - Tim is going to BAWL his eyes out when they leave) but, its the perfect time in their life to do it. They will have just graduated from college, they have no house yet, no jobs yet, no kids yet - We truely feel God gave this oppurtunity to them. They have both been to China before - Andrew did a similar thing as a high school senior on a missions trip with our church, and Jess has 1 adopted brother from China and her parents are adopting 2 more children from China in the next few months. So they kind of know what they are in for (a little bit) as far as the food, climate, culture etc. Wowzer!!! I just hope they are home in time for Matt's graduation from High School next year - he would be devistated if they were not home for that (oh boy, Matt is going to BAWL his eyes out too - this is gonna be TOUGH)!!!



Good luck to all, it will be hard but sounds like it will be worth it for them to take this opportunity.

*Teresa* - My neighbor accepted the gift and didn't go ahead and open it up while I was there so I didn't get any response yet.    But at least I loved them!


----------



## cogero

okay just have to share. My mom came by today to drop something off. Miss C was still in her outfit. My mother was so impressed with the skirt and how it looked.

My mom could be a professional seamstress she is that good. 

 It made me so happy.


----------



## garryhman

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm all ready for our trip tomorrow.



Have a great trip!


----------



## PurpleEars

lovesdumbo said:


> I made a cupcake Vida for my DD's 7th birthday last January 2010.  I do NOT have an embroidery machine.  The clipart I used to make the cupcake had a cherry but my picky eater wouldn't allow me to put a cherry on her cupcake.  I can't believe how much older she looks in just 15 months.



Awww, that's a nice dress and a cute picture (the 2nd one). Too funny about her not letting you put a cherry on the cupcake.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> SisBoom has a new, free Bowtie pattern, super easy to make!  I used it to embellish a dress, and with an extra one made a really cute hair accessory by sliding it onto a headband.   This wasn't the dress I made the bows for, but it was a good match so she wore it today for pictures at school.



Very creative use of the bow!



MyDisneyTrio said:


> I thought I'd try uploading via facebook and see if it works....
> 
> Just a couple of things I made for my DD  I ran out of pink ribbon on the watermelon outfit, so that's why the top is missing a bow



I like both outfits. Good job!



NiniMorris said:


> First of all...TMTQ!
> 
> Second...thanks for all the good words about the Rosetta Bag.  It ended up taking me 3 days as opposed to 3 hours to finish.  Everything that could go wrong, did....
> 
> Third...to those of you who were around 6 months ago, know that I had some pretty major neck fusion surgery back in September.   Things had gone pretty good on the recovery until yesterday.  Long story short, I re-injured my neck late yesterday.  This may mean I have to stay away from the sewing studio for a few days, but I am feeling better this morning (amazing what those pesky pain pills will do when you take them!)
> 
> Since sitting at the computer desk can also aggravate my neck, I may be off the computer for a few days....
> 
> 
> Nini



I am sorry to hear about your injury Nini. I hope you will recover soon. 



VBAndrea said:


> Way TMTQ!!!  Everything is fabulous!  So very many cute outfits posted.  I personally could have done without Aimee's post though -- she is making me VERY jealous!  Seriously though, it was very cool, Aimee, that you posted how you embroider.  Since I've never had a machine I have never looked at any tuts or videos.  Whaaaaa!  I want an embroidery machine now!
> 
> JOANN'S UPCOMING SALE
> ATTENTION PURPLEEARS
> Sale is March 20 -26 that feeatures Keepsake Calico Prints at 40% off.
> 
> But get this -- there is a three day sale March 25-27 (Fri - Sun)
> with Licensed Character fabrics and kits at 50% off -- yes, ladies (and Tom, and Garry) , I said 50% off!!!!  Too bad both my Joann's selections of character prints leave something to be desired.  I am so hoping they get some new things in b/f the sale.
> 
> Also, for those 3 days Debbie Mumm fabrics are 50% off (never mind I just bought a bunch at 40% off).
> 
> Interfacing by the yard is also 50% off those three days, as well as anti-pill fleece solids and prints.  Quilters solids are 40% off.  So a good time to stock up.  I may check out the Dis flannel and get some to make pj's for Big Gives.
> 
> Nini, I hope your neck feels better so you can get yourself to Joann's to stock up!



Thanks so much Andrea! Unfortunately as expected, the sale is going to be over before I get there. Oh well, it's not like I didn't come home with 34 metres of cotton fabric last weekend  (but I only spent $75 including thread since most of the fabric were $2 per metre).



cogero said:


> Here is some green for today.
> 
> DS Shirt - I loved how this stiched out. Not sure if you can see but there is a Shamrock under the writing. I felt guilty not making him anything when DD had a whole outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Him in his shirt. Any picture he isn't crying in is a good picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is DD in her entire outfit. I actually found a flower for a coordinating for this skirt.



Good job on those outfits!



tinkerbell3747 said:


> update:  Still waiting on my machine to arrive...this is going to sound insane but I was itching to get busy on a simple project and ended up cutting 2 old shirts and making a simple drawstring bag BY HAND!  I was proud of my ability to follow a tutorial even though I have NO proper cutting supplies and only one old lonely spool of white thread and a old dull sewing needle....talk about desperation.  When the sewing bug bites it bites hard!
> 
> I'll post a picture tonight if you promise not to laugh...



Wow. That is desperation! Can't wait to see your creation!



aimeeg said:


> This year I went for Spring of St. Patrick's Day.



That dress is beautiful!



woodkins said:


> Everyone has been posting such cute stuff. I am kind of sad that Gianna feels 8.5 is too old to wear customs anymore, but I do know that NONE of the kids at school wear anything close to a custom, it's all about Abercrombie, Hollister, etc.
> 
> I do have a new "venture", I have been making and selling cheer bows at the shop in my daughters all star gym. I just made bows for the 2 senior teams to wear to Nationals in Walt Disney World & they won!! So I guess my bows were good luck.
> 
> Anyway...at least today Gianna is wearing a cheer bow I made her for practice tonight & her Kermit the frog cheer sweats I made. Brady decided to get in the picture too, so here are both of my "Irish" kids



Cute picture. I am glad that your creations are being worn - even though they are not clothes!



aimeeg said:


> I was able to finish one more thing today. The pictures are too dark! UGH My DD loves the pocket and to be honest I want the straightees!!!! This outfit can from my unfinished projects box. After I redid my Art Room I have been working on getting to the bottom of that box!



Wow you have been busy! I like that fabric for the top.



tmh0206 said:


> couple of things I have made lately but hadnt had a chance to share yet: (sorry pics are huge and probably too many)
> 
> first 2 spidey man t-shirts for my littlest monkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a spring cinderelly outfit w/matching bow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minnie halter and twirly skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next project...some flip flops for princess Zoe on the big give soon as the ribbon I ordered arrives!
> 
> thanks for letting me share



That's no such thing as too many pictures or picture that are too big. The Minnie set is amazing (yes I am partial to Minnie!)



Waybuloo said:


> Great work PurpleEars - love these   May I please ask what patterns you used?



Thanks. The shirt is done using the Bowling Shirt pattern from YMCT. I have done a number of them lately for Big Gives so I can more or less do them in my sleep. The skirt is just done by calculations. Based on my notes I rescued from the recycling bin, this was done for a girl with 20" waist. I did a 4.5" x 30" waist band (folded over), 9-tier 1 patches at 5.5" x 5.5", and 9-tier 2 patches at 5.5" x 8". I just made a bias tape using the waist band material to hem the dress. I would have made it fuller but I didn't feel like gathering too much the day I did it.



billwendy said:


> Big news in our famliy today. My nephew Andrew and his wife Jess (they got married Jan 2nd) are going to be leaving for China in August to go and teach English for a year!!! This is an awesome thing for them - hard for us to separate (especially his siblings - let me tell ya - Tim is going to BAWL his eyes out when they leave) but, its the perfect time in their life to do it. They will have just graduated from college, they have no house yet, no jobs yet, no kids yet - We truely feel God gave this oppurtunity to them. They have both been to China before - Andrew did a similar thing as a high school senior on a missions trip with our church, and Jess has 1 adopted brother from China and her parents are adopting 2 more children from China in the next few months. So they kind of know what they are in for (a little bit) as far as the food, climate, culture etc. Wowzer!!! I just hope they are home in time for Matt's graduation from High School next year - he would be devistated if they were not home for that (oh boy, Matt is going to BAWL his eyes out too - this is gonna be TOUGH)!!!



I am sure it is going to be difficult to have them so far away from family. It sounds like they know what they are getting into, so I am sure they will be fine. Do they know which part of China they will be?


----------



## tmh0206

billwendy said:


> That Minnie outfit is especially cute! how did you do the ruffle like that? I love it!!!!! And, thanks for making flip flops for Zoe!! She will love them!!
> 
> 
> Big news in our famliy today. My nephew Andrew and his wife Jess (they got married Jan 2nd) are going to be leaving for China in August to go and teach English for a year!!! This is an awesome thing for them - hard for us to separate (especially his siblings - let me tell ya - Tim is going to BAWL his eyes out when they leave) but, its the perfect time in their life to do it. They will have just graduated from college, they have no house yet, no jobs yet, no kids yet - We truely feel God gave this oppurtunity to them. They have both been to China before - Andrew did a similar thing as a high school senior on a missions trip with our church, and Jess has 1 adopted brother from China and her parents are adopting 2 more children from China in the next few months. So they kind of know what they are in for (a little bit) as far as the food, climate, culture etc. Wowzer!!! I just hope they are home in time for Matt's graduation from High School next year - he would be devistated if they were not home for that (oh boy, Matt is going to BAWL his eyes out too - this is gonna be TOUGH)!!!



thanks to everyone who has said nice things about the outfits, I cant wait to get pictures w/the kiddos in them.

Wendy, I just used my ruffler foot set on 12 so it only ruffles every 12 stitches.  I really liked how it turned out, ruffled but not "too" ruffly (my daughter is anti-ruffles, but her daughter, who the outfit is for, LUVS ruffles) so this was a good compromise.


that is super exciting news! congrats to your family and in my opinion, God only chooses special people to do this type of ministry, not everyone is called to do it, so I am sure you and your family are super proud of them!!!


----------



## aimeeg

Thanks for all the compliments!!!! 

I had extra sewing time this week. My DH threw his back out on Tuesday. His medicine makes him very sleepy so I have occupied myself with sewing. I also have been working on finishing started projects. I have way too many things I need to finish.


----------



## Octoberbabiesrus

saw this and thought of you all!
http://www.naturesfabrics.com/new-arrivals/mouse-tools-blue-cotton-jersey.html


----------



## natale1980

I finally did it!!

Me and my mom went and bought fabric and a pattern about two weeks.  Then it sat in my closet because I have never made a dress before or really used a pattern.  My mom never seemed to have time to show me how, so tonight I took out the fabric (left the pattern in the bag) and decided to wing it.

Here is my first dress.  I'm too excited to wait for my model to wake up to show a picture.





The minnie is a patch... not sure if I am going to use it or not yet.  I don't really like that her bow is pink. 

-nat


----------



## mommy2mrb

billwendy said:


> That Minnie outfit is especially cute! how did you do the ruffle like that? I love it!!!!! And, thanks for making flip flops for Zoe!! She will love them!!
> 
> 
> Big news in our famliy today. My nephew Andrew and his wife Jess (they got married Jan 2nd) are going to be leaving for China in August to go and teach English for a year!!! This is an awesome thing for them - hard for us to separate (especially his siblings - let me tell ya - Tim is going to BAWL his eyes out when they leave) but, its the perfect time in their life to do it. They will have just graduated from college, they have no house yet, no jobs yet, no kids yet - We truely feel God gave this oppurtunity to them. They have both been to China before - Andrew did a similar thing as a high school senior on a missions trip with our church, and Jess has 1 adopted brother from China and her parents are adopting 2 more children from China in the next few months. So they kind of know what they are in for (a little bit) as far as the food, climate, culture etc. Wowzer!!! I just hope they are home in time for Matt's graduation from High School next year - he would be devistated if they were not home for that (oh boy, Matt is going to BAWL his eyes out too - this is gonna be TOUGH)!!!



Wow, what an awesome opportunity for them so early in their marriage!
I'm sure they will be missed a lot, but what an adventure they will have to share with you all and their future children 
well wishes, happy travels and blessings to them both!


----------



## VBAndrea

TERESA:  I will try to post pics of the Joann's ad asap, however I work today so don't hold your breath!

PURPLEEARS:  Sorry you will maiss the sale, but you sure can't complain with $2 a meter.  I'm happy when Wallyworld has something I like for $2.50 a yard (and it's infrequent).




cogero said:


> Here is some green for today.
> 
> DS Shirt - I loved how this stiched out. Not sure if you can see but there is a Shamrock under the writing. I felt guilty not making him anything when DD had a whole outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Him in his shirt. Any picture he isn't crying in is a good picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is DD in her entire outfit. I actually found a flower for a coordinating for this skirt.



Love the shirts and it's nice seeing the skirt modeled.  But what I'm really in awe of is your dd's hair!  It looks soooo thick!  It appears your son has very thick hair too, but long and on your dd it's just stunning.



aimeeg said:


> This year I went for Spring of St. Patrick's Day.


Pretty colors and the dress coordinates nicely with your wall color!  Hmmm, I got some kitty Debbie Mumm prints for a stripwork and now you've got me thinking Vida.  Decisions, decisions!



woodkins said:


> Everyone has been posting such cute stuff. I am kind of sad that Gianna feels 8.5 is too old to wear customs anymore, but I do know that NONE of the kids at school wear anything close to a custom, it's all about Abercrombie, Hollister, etc.
> 
> I do have a new "venture", I have been making and selling cheer bows at the shop in my daughters all star gym. I just made bows for the 2 senior teams to wear to Nationals in Walt Disney World & they won!! So I guess my bows were good luck.
> 
> Anyway...at least today Gianna is wearing a cheer bow I made her for practice tonight & her Kermit the frog cheer sweats I made. Brady decided to get in the picture too, so here are both of my "Irish" kids


Love that pic and I adore Brady in the beads!  What cuties you've got!



tmh0206 said:


> couple of things I have made lately but hadnt had a chance to share yet: (sorry pics are huge and probably too many)
> 
> first 2 spidey man t-shirts for my littlest monkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a spring cinderelly outfit w/matching bow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minnie halter and twirly skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next project...some flip flops for princess Zoe on the big give soon as the ribbon I ordered arrives!
> 
> thanks for letting me share


All cute but Minnie is by far my favorite.  I have never done a Minnie with yellow trim and it looks so cute -- I keep forgetting to do that!



miprender said:


> OT: We have a family membership to the zoo too, but I have never been to the Prov children's museum


Your kids would love the museum -- they are at the perfect age.  They have a really neat water feature.  I've only been once -- we had the zoo membership as well so have been there many a times.  The museum is small, but done well.  We no longer live up that way though which is fine with me!  Loved RI, but prefer warmer weather!



natale1980 said:


> I finally did it!!
> 
> Me and my mom went and bought fabric and a pattern about two weeks.  Then it sat in my closet because I have never made a dress before or really used a pattern.  My mom never seemed to have time to show me how, so tonight I took out the fabric (left the pattern in the bag) and decided to wing it.
> 
> Here is my first dress.  I'm too excited to wait for my model to wake up to show a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The minnie is a patch... not sure if I am going to use it or not yet.  I don't really like that her bow is pink.
> 
> -nat



First dress!!!!????  Looks like you are a pro already!  It's beautiful -- I do agree though, wish Minnie had a red bow.  I wonder if you could paint it with fabric paint?


----------



## cogero

natale1980 said:


> I finally did it!!
> 
> Me and my mom went and bought fabric and a pattern about two weeks.  Then it sat in my closet because I have never made a dress before or really used a pattern.  My mom never seemed to have time to show me how, so tonight I took out the fabric (left the pattern in the bag) and decided to wing it.
> 
> Here is my first dress.  I'm too excited to wait for my model to wake up to show a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The minnie is a patch... not sure if I am going to use it or not yet.  I don't really like that her bow is pink.
> 
> -nat



This dress is fabulous. I have yet to tackle a dress they make me nervous.

Andrea. Thank you they both have very thick hair. DDs is down to her but almost when wet. It is extremely wavy.


----------



## DMGeurts

cogero said:


> Here is some green for today.
> 
> DS Shirt - I loved how this stiched out. Not sure if you can see but there is a Shamrock under the writing. I felt guilty not making him anything when DD had a whole outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Him in his shirt. Any picture he isn't crying in is a good picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is DD in her entire outfit. I actually found a flower for a coordinating for this skirt.



These are great!



aimeeg said:


> This year I went for Spring of St. Patrick's Day.



I love this dress!  



woodkins said:


> Everyone has been posting such cute stuff. I am kind of sad that Gianna feels 8.5 is too old to wear customs anymore, but I do know that NONE of the kids at school wear anything close to a custom, it's all about Abercrombie, Hollister, etc.
> 
> I do have a new "venture", I have been making and selling cheer bows at the shop in my daughters all star gym. I just made bows for the 2 senior teams to wear to Nationals in Walt Disney World & they won!! So I guess my bows were good luck.
> 
> Anyway...at least today Gianna is wearing a cheer bow I made her for practice tonight & her Kermit the frog cheer sweats I made. Brady decided to get in the picture too, so here are both of my "Irish" kids



I love the bow - and your puppy is adorable!  



aimeeg said:


> Go ahead and add them TJ.
> 
> I was able to finish one more thing today. The pictures are too dark! UGH My DD loves the pocket and to be honest I want the straightees!!!! This outfit can from my unfinished projects box. After I redid my Art Room I have been working on getting to the bottom of that box!



Cute!  I love this fabric... and I love the striped pants with it!  



tmh0206 said:


> couple of things I have made lately but hadnt had a chance to share yet: (sorry pics are huge and probably too many)
> 
> first 2 spidey man t-shirts for my littlest monkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a spring cinderelly outfit w/matching bow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minnie halter and twirly skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next project...some flip flops for princess Zoe on the big give soon as the ribbon I ordered arrives!
> 
> thanks for letting me share



These are great!  Thanks for telling us how to do that ruffle - it looks awesome!  



natale1980 said:


> I finally did it!!
> 
> Me and my mom went and bought fabric and a pattern about two weeks.  Then it sat in my closet because I have never made a dress before or really used a pattern.  My mom never seemed to have time to show me how, so tonight I took out the fabric (left the pattern in the bag) and decided to wing it.
> 
> Here is my first dress.  I'm too excited to wait for my model to wake up to show a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The minnie is a patch... not sure if I am going to use it or not yet.  I don't really like that her bow is pink.
> 
> -nat



I can't believe this is your first dress!  Amazing!  That's how I learn too - no patterns, just trial and error... I am a total visual/hands on person.

D~


----------



## Blyssfull

Hey Y'all,

I had a question about these precious Vida dresses. Is this a pattern that you can buy from Simplicity or another major brand? All the info online looks like it's a European design? Anywho, I'm so new to sewing I'd rather have an actual pattern then trying to print it out and piece it.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

Wendy - That news sound wonderful!!!!!


TESTERS WANTED!!!!i am just about finished Jessie and will be stitching her & Dumbo out this afternoon. I would love to have a couple testers. Either 6x10 or 5x7 but I would like to see the pics by Sunday night.  I would like to list these 2 designs if they are meeting with user approval. Please PM me if you are interested.


----------



## natale1980

VBAndrea said:


> First dress!!!!????  Looks like you are a pro already!  It's beautiful -- I do agree though, wish Minnie had a red bow.  I wonder if you could paint it with fabric paint?


Thanks!  Minnie is just stuck on there for now.  I think it looks just as cute without her.  The pink will really bug me.



cogero said:


> This dress is fabulous. I have yet to tackle a dress they make me nervous.


That is what I thought before I started, but then I figured... It is just fabric.  I can always buy more. 



DMGeurts said:


> I can't believe this is your first dress!  Amazing!  That's how I learn too - no patterns, just trial and error... I am a total visual/hands on person.


Thanks!  To be honest with you I had no idea how it was going to turn out.  Now I'm excited to try something else!


----------



## SarahJN

kstgelais4 said:


> so this is totally off topic, but hi neighbor! I was checking out your blog, and read that you went to the Providence childrens museum. We live about 20 min. from there in Ma. We actually have a yearly museum pass to there ( it's good for Roger Williams Zoo too). Anyway it's always nice to see a neighbor on here



We are neighbors!!!  

We've been to Roger Williams Zoo once.  We may try to get back there this summer.  We seem to head over to Southwick Zoo instead.

I want to thank everyone for their suggestions. I picked up almost everything I need last night at Joann.  I also finally found fabric with Minnies on it so I bought the rest of the bolt - it was only 4 yards.

If anyone is looking for cute plain tee shirts for applique, they had some at Target.  They were in size 2T-5T (I didn't check the bigger girl section.)  They are the Cherokee brand - $4 each - in white and darker pink.  I think they are cute b/c they have a dainty trim around the neck and sleeves.


----------



## SarahJN

aimeeg said:


> Go ahead and add them TJ.
> 
> I was able to finish one more thing today. The pictures are too dark! UGH My DD loves the pocket and to be honest I want the straightees!!!! This outfit can from my unfinished projects box. After I redid my Art Room I have been working on getting to the bottom of that box!



What an adorable outfit!!!


----------



## aimeeg

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Wendy - That news sound wonderful!!!!!
> 
> 
> TESTERS WANTED!!!!i am just about finished Jessie and will be stitching her & Dumbo out this afternoon. I would love to have a couple testers. Either 6x10 or 5x7 but I would like to see the pics by Sunday night.  I would like to list these 2 designs if they are meeting with user approval. Please PM me if you are interested.



I would love to do Dumbo!! Actually, I have "Dumbo" fabric sitting next to me. It's on my to do list.


----------



## aimeeg

Blyssfull said:


> Hey Y'all,
> 
> I had a question about these precious Vida dresses. Is this a pattern that you can buy from Simplicity or another major brand? All the info online looks like it's a European design? Anywho, I'm so new to sewing I'd rather have an actual pattern then trying to print it out and piece it.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



It's a paper pattern. You have to trace your pattern pieces though. It seems like a lot to do at first but the traced pieces are easier to work with than the brown tissue paper pieces. Plus the Vida is pretty easy to put together and does not require a ton of fabric.


----------



## kstgelais4

Octoberbabiesrus said:


> saw this and thought of you all!
> http://www.naturesfabrics.com/new-arrivals/mouse-tools-blue-cotton-jersey.html



I got that email last night, and immediately thoguht of everyone here. So cute!


SarahJN said:


> We are neighbors!!!
> 
> We've been to Roger Williams Zoo once.  We may try to get back there this summer.  We seem to head over to Southwick Zoo instead.
> 
> I want to thank everyone for their suggestions. I picked up almost everything I need last night at Joann.  I also finally found fabric with Minnies on it so I bought the rest of the bolt - it was only 4 yards.
> 
> If anyone is looking for cute plain tee shirts for applique, they had some at Target.  They were in size 2T-5T (I didn't check the bigger girl section.)  They are the Cherokee brand - $4 each - in white and darker pink.  I think they are cute b/c they have a dainty trim around the neck and sleeves.



LOL, I live on the same road as Southwicks. Actually the house I grew up in was so close I could hear the lions roar. 
Did you buy the light pink Minnie fabric? I just bought some to make something out of. it is sooo cute!


----------



## Colleen27

SallyfromDE said:


> You can heat press crayon. This was washed several times, and did some fading initally, but I had no real color loss. One panel, in the very front of course. I didn't do a good job of heat pressing the outline markings, and it ran. I think I used a sharpie or something like that.



This is great! How exactly do you set the crayon? I would love to do a coloring book dress for my girls. 



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I know I don't post much here anymore, but I just had to share a few photos of the new SisBoom/CarlaC pattern.  My ladies love this dress.  So easy and quick to make too.  And, there aren't a ton of pages to print out to make this either, another plus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



That's adorable, and just in time for Easter. I have the perfect fabric for my girls' dresses but hadn't found a pattern that seemed right, but that is exactly it!



billwendy said:


> We are going to a high school musical of Beauty and the Beast on Friday night, and being the dork that I am, I made the girls customs and will make Tim a shirt tomorrow night. Hannah gets the Belle gown, and Elizabeth gets the big girl outfit - it is a big girl outfit, right??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red dots you see on the skirt are a few little red roses.....



I love the big girl outfit. I may have to CASE that if ever I get an embroidery machine because I know DD9 would flip for it.


----------



## ellenbenny

kstgelais4 said:


> I got that email last night, and immediately thoguht of everyone here. So cute!
> 
> 
> LOL, I live on the same road as Southwicks. Actually the house I grew up in was so close I could hear the lions roar.
> Did you buy the light pink Minnie fabric? I just bought some to make something out of. it is sooo cute!



I just bought the light pink minnie fabric at Joann's yesterday too.  They seemed to be restocked, and also had more of the comicstrip mickey fabric that I had bought a couple of months ago.  I used it on this drawstring backpack for a big give, and a couple of people had asked me where I got the fabric.  

The licensed stuff was 40% off, and I know that mar 25 - 27 it is going to 50% off, but I was afraid that it would be gone so I bought the minnie.  

Here is the comic strip fabric...





And since the family received these yesterday, I can also post the rest of the items for Lhea's give:

I did the drawstring backpack for big brother, a rosetta bag for big sister, and minnie princess outfits for the little ones.











Thanks for looking!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

chellewashere said:


> LOL I agree! I bought a ton of fabric last year and tried to make them..with absolutely no luck but on the plus side I have a whole lot of ribbon laying around





Jaylin said:


> I would love to see another pic, I know it will all make sense once I see it!  Oh and I could do a hairbow tutorial if you all really want one....they are so easy to make!!!!



Yes, please do a tutorial.  I make all of my bows but would love to see a tutorial so I know how to do more of the boutique-ish look.



teresajoy said:


> I'm getting worried, I've went through my ad that I got today about 5 times and I don't see anything about the Keepsake Calico Prints being on sale. There is a page on mine near the front that shows them, but it says $3.99 - $9.99 a yard without a mention of them being on sale. Am I just missing it? Rochelle, do you have your ad?
> 
> .



I haven't received an ad yet and I don't know why.    I would love to get some character fabric for 50% off though.  It isn't until next weekend though, right?

Rubberduckyranch - I sent you a PM.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

ellenbenny said:


> Thanks for looking!



These are so great!!!  How do you use satin with your embroidery machine so that it doesn't fray and pull away from the satin stitch?


----------



## ellenbenny

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> These are so great!!!  How do you use satin with your embroidery machine so that it doesn't fray and pull away from the satin stitch?



Well lets just say it looked great when I did it.  The satin stitches were pretty wide on these (I got them from Diva's Doodles) and it seemed very secure.  I can't speak to whether they will hold up forever though, I certainly hope there is not a problem with them.  I did not have any problem while I was doing them.  

The yellow was the costume satin left over from the Belle gown I made, and the blue and pinks were crepe backed satin.  If you have had problems using satin were they evident right away, or was it more of a problem after washing.  Now you have me a bit nervous, but like I said they looked fine and there was no evidence of fraying.


----------



## Blyssfull

aimeeg said:


> It's a paper pattern. You have to trace your pattern pieces though. It seems like a lot to do at first but the traced pieces are easier to work with than the brown tissue paper pieces. Plus the Vida is pretty easy to put together and does not require a ton of fabric.



Thanks so much for the info! I might just have to try it out anyways.


----------



## cogero

ellenbenny said:


> I just bought the light pink minnie fabric at Joann's yesterday too.  They seemed to be restocked, and also had more of the comicstrip mickey fabric that I had bought a couple of months ago.  I used it on this drawstring backpack for a big give, and a couple of people had asked me where I got the fabric.
> 
> The licensed stuff was 40% off, and I know that mar 25 - 27 it is going to 50% off, but I was afraid that it would be gone so I bought the minnie.
> 
> Here is the comic strip fabric...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since the family received these yesterday, I can also post the rest of the items for Lhea's give:
> 
> I did the drawstring backpack for big brother, a rosetta bag for big sister, and minnie princess outfits for the little ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Ellen I really love those skirts. When I grow up I want to sew like you.

I am seriously thinking I need to get to Joanns for some fabric.

Rubberduckyranch sent you a PM


----------



## MinnieVanMom

natale1980 said:


> I finally did it!!
> 
> Me and my mom went and bought fabric and a pattern about two weeks.  Then it sat in my closet because I have never made a dress before or really used a pattern.  My mom never seemed to have time to show me how, so tonight I took out the fabric (left the pattern in the bag) and decided to wing it.
> 
> Here is my first dress.  I'm too excited to wait for my model to wake up to show a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The minnie is a patch... not sure if I am going to use it or not yet.  I don't really like that her bow is pink.
> 
> -nat


That is your first dress?  You are a natural and did a wonderful job.  


tinkerbell3747 said:


> update:  Still waiting on my machine to arrive...this is going to sound insane but I was itching to get busy on a simple project and ended up cutting 2 old shirts and making a simple drawstring bag BY HAND!  I was proud of my ability to follow a tutorial even though I have NO proper cutting supplies and only one old lonely spool of white thread and a old dull sewing needle....talk about desperation.  When the sewing bug bites it bites hard!
> 
> I'll post a picture tonight if you promise not to laugh...


I promise not to laugh and am sitting here impressed that you made a purse by hand!



aimeeg said:


> This year I went for Spring of St. Patrick's Day.


Glad you did go for St. Patty's it is lovely!



woodkins said:


> Everyone has been posting such cute stuff. I am kind of sad that Gianna feels 8.5 is too old to wear customs anymore, but I do know that NONE of the kids at school wear anything close to a custom, it's all about Abercrombie, Hollister, etc.
> 
> I do have a new "venture", I have been making and selling cheer bows at the shop in my daughters all star gym. I just made bows for the 2 senior teams to wear to Nationals in Walt Disney World & they won!! So I guess my bows were good luck.
> 
> Anyway...at least today Gianna is wearing a cheer bow I made her for practice tonight & her Kermit the frog cheer sweats I made. Brady decided to get in the picture too, so here are both of my "Irish" kids


Very cute bow.  They are big aren't they? 



aimeeg said:


> I was able to finish one more thing today. The pictures are too dark! UGH My DD loves the pocket and to be honest I want the straightees!!!! This outfit can from my unfinished projects box. After I redid my Art Room I have been working on getting to the bottom of that box!


So glad you are getting to the unfinished items.  I love what you are getting done.  I just have one quilt yet to finish.



tmh0206 said:


> couple of things I have made lately but hadnt had a chance to share yet: (sorry pics are huge and probably too many)
> 
> first 2 spidey man t-shirts for my littlest monkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a spring cinderelly outfit w/matching bow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minnie halter and twirly skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next project...some flip flops for princess Zoe on the big give soon as the ribbon I ordered arrives!
> 
> thanks for letting me share


Ok, DS went nuts for the spider man.  Is that a digitized design?  Everything came out so nice.


cogero said:


> okay just have to share. My mom came by today to drop something off. Miss C was still in her outfit. My mother was so impressed with the skirt and how it looked.
> 
> My mom could be a professional seamstress she is that good.
> 
> It made me so happy.


You are very very good and so glad that your family also noticed how well you sew!  Is there an Estore in your future?


----------



## NiniMorris

The more I see that Roseta bag the more I love it!  I don't think I have seen a bad fabric combination!

It is my new obsession!

Nini


----------



## mommy2mrb

Nini, hope your feeling better today!


Ellen, the outfit you made for Lhea's give are precious! they looked so beautiful in them!

Loving all the new stuff being posted  to you all!


----------



## ellenbenny

cogero said:


> Ellen I really love those skirts. When I grow up I want to sew like you.



Thank you, but I think you are already doing great.  Those skirts are not too difficult, no gathering involved.  The pattern is from tie dye diva on etsy or youcanmakethis, called peak a boo pleats skirt.


----------



## NiniMorris

Thanks, Lisa!

It is amazing what those pain pills will do for you.  Maybe if I weren't so stubborn about taking them it wouldn't get to the point it did!

Of course, having to limit my time at the computer and being banned from the sewing studio is really rough!!!

LOL!!!


Nini


----------



## mommy2mrb

NiniMorris said:


> Thanks, Lisa!
> 
> It is amazing what those pain pills will do for you.  Maybe if I weren't so stubborn about taking them it wouldn't get to the point it did!
> 
> Of course, having to limit my time at the computer and being banned from the sewing studio is really rough!!!
> 
> LOL!!!
> 
> 
> Nini



just take it easy....I hurt my neck way back in high school and still get aches and pains in it!


----------



## tricia

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Wendy - That news sound wonderful!!!!!
> 
> 
> TESTERS WANTED!!!!i am just about finished Jessie and will be stitching her & Dumbo out this afternoon. I would love to have a couple testers. Either 6x10 or 5x7 but I would like to see the pics by Sunday night.  I would like to list these 2 designs if they are meeting with user approval. Please PM me if you are interested.



Sent you a PM



ellenbenny said:


> I just bought the light pink minnie fabric at Joann's yesterday too.  They seemed to be restocked, and also had more of the comicstrip mickey fabric that I had bought a couple of months ago.  I used it on this drawstring backpack for a big give, and a couple of people had asked me where I got the fabric.
> 
> The licensed stuff was 40% off, and I know that mar 25 - 27 it is going to 50% off, but I was afraid that it would be gone so I bought the minnie.
> 
> Here is the comic strip fabric...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since the family received these yesterday, I can also post the rest of the items for Lhea's give:
> 
> I did the drawstring backpack for big brother, a rosetta bag for big sister, and minnie princess outfits for the little ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Awesome as always.  Love the mickey fabric too.  We JUST started getting licensed fabric at our fabricland.  Way too expensive, but won't be bad if I get it on a members sale at 40% off.  So far only Mickey and Pooh, can't wait till they get some princesses.  I have had no Disney fabric in my stash for a while now, so have not been looking at the Big Gives.  Now maybe I can get back to doing a couple of them.


----------



## dianemom2

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Wendy - That news sound wonderful!!!!!
> 
> 
> TESTERS WANTED!!!!i am just about finished Jessie and will be stitching her & Dumbo out this afternoon. I would love to have a couple testers. Either 6x10 or 5x7 but I would like to see the pics by Sunday night.  I would like to list these 2 designs if they are meeting with user approval. Please PM me if you are interested.




I sent you a PM also.


----------



## babynala

ellenbenny said:


> And just to have something to share, I made these cupcake burb cloths for a neighbor, got the idea from Teresa!  Mine came out a little too big, but still cute I think.


These came out really cute.  Thanks for sharing the links for the cupcakes and the burp cloth.  I think that might be a good use of all the extra flannel I have from making PJ pants.



NiniMorris said:


> I am hoping I can get the picture from Facebook to show up here...
> 
> This is my latest completion.  It is for the Relay for Life in Walton County.  It will be auctioned off by the Walker Park Elementary Beta Club.
> 
> ok...maybe this will work instead...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well....that is really small.  Not sure how to fix the size.  (I am still surprised I got the picture to show up!!!  LOL)


Wow, this came out really nice - I love the colors.  Hope it gets lots of $$$ at the auction.



kstgelais4 said:


> just posting the rest of the stuff I hadn't gotten around to posting...
> these were the girls Christmas dresses. Nana's retro pinafore over the portrait peasant. Sorry for the horrible pics
> I'll see if I can find a pic of the back ruffles.
> Did this a LONG time ago, but I was just going through my pics and realized I never posted it. Strawberry shortcake patchwork skirt, and shirred portrait peasant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and apparently I never took a pic of the front of Julia's Valentines outfit? So here is a teaser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since it is almost Easter, here are LAST years Easter dresses. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am now caught up on sharing pics. hehe...


First off, your DDs are so cute.  Everything is so cute.  I really like the christmas dresses, birthday dress, valentines and Strawberry Shortcake outfits but I absolutely LOVE the Easter dresses.  Looks like you have the whole year covered! Thanks for sharing

Aimeeg - thanks for sharing all the tutorials.  Your pictures are so clear.  I've never used the spray adhesive to put down the fabric for my appliques but I think I'm going to have to try it as my appliques always seem to come out with wrinkles.



lovesdumbo said:


> I made a cupcake Vida for my DD's 7th birthday last January 2010.  I do NOT have an embroidery machine.  The clipart I used to make the cupcake had a cherry but my picky eater wouldn't allow me to put a cherry on her cupcake. I can't believe how much older she looks in just 15 months


Cute dress, and picture.  I guess you can't have a cherry on top if you don't want to eat a cherry.  Kids are so funny.  



TinkerbelleMom said:


> SisBoom has a new, free Bowtie pattern, super easy to make!  I used it to embellish a dress, and with an extra one made a really cute hair accessory by sliding it onto a headband.   This wasn't the dress I made the bows for, but it was a good match so she wore it today for pictures at school.


That dress is gorgeous.  I love the idea of adding the bow to the hairband.  



MyDisneyTrio said:


> I thought I'd try uploading via facebook and see if it works....
> 
> Just a couple of things I made for my DD  I ran out of pink ribbon on the watermelon outfit, so that's why the top is missing a bow


These are so sweet, perfect for summer.  



cogero said:


> Here is some green for today.
> 
> DS Shirt - I loved how this stiched out. Not sure if you can see but there is a Shamrock under the writing. I felt guilty not making him anything when DD had a whole outfit.
> 
> Him in his shirt. Any picture he isn't crying in is a good picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is DD in her entire outfit. I actually found a flower for a coordinating for this skirt.


Everything came out so nice.  Perfect for St. Patrick's day.  My DS used to scream as soon as he saw the camera.  We had to "train" him to tolerate the camera for our first trip to Disney.  



tinkerbell3747 said:


> update:  Still waiting on my machine to arrive...this is going to sound insane but I was itching to get busy on a simple project and ended up cutting 2 old shirts and making a simple drawstring bag BY HAND!  I was proud of my ability to follow a tutorial even though I have NO proper cutting supplies and only one old lonely spool of white thread and a old dull sewing needle....talk about desperation.  When the sewing bug bites it bites hard!
> 
> I'll post a picture tonight if you promise not to laugh...


wow, you must have a scar from that bite.  Looking forward to seeing all of your creations.  



NiniMorris said:


> First of all...TMTQ!
> Third...to those of you who were around 6 months ago, know that I had some pretty major neck fusion surgery back in September.   Things had gone pretty good on the recovery until yesterday.  Long story short, I re-injured my neck late yesterday.  This may mean I have to stay away from the sewing studio for a few days, but I am feeling better this morning (amazing what those pesky pain pills will do when you take them!)
> 
> Since sitting at the computer desk can also aggravate my neck, I may be off the computer for a few days....
> 
> 
> Nini


I hope you are feeling 100% soon.  Take care of yourself 



aimeeg said:


> This year I went for Spring of St. Patrick's Day.


This dress is so pretty, I love the fabrics.  



woodkins said:


> Everyone has been posting such cute stuff. I am kind of sad that Gianna feels 8.5 is too old to wear customs anymore, but I do know that NONE of the kids at school wear anything close to a custom, it's all about Abercrombie, Hollister, etc.
> 
> I do have a new "venture", I have been making and selling cheer bows at the shop in my daughters all star gym. I just made bows for the 2 senior teams to wear to Nationals in Walt Disney World & they won!! So I guess my bows were good luck.
> 
> Anyway...at least today Gianna is wearing a cheer bow I made her for practice tonight & her Kermit the frog cheer sweats I made. Brady decided to get in the picture too, so here are both of my "Irish" kids


Didn't you tell your daughter that she is not allowed to grow up?  Sounds like your bow making industry is taking off.  Now you can advertise your product as the "Lucky Bows".  Cute picture of Gianna and Brady in their green.  The bows are cute and the Kermit pants are cool.  



aimeeg said:


> Go ahead and add them TJ.
> 
> I was able to finish one more thing today. The pictures are too dark! UGH My DD loves the pocket and to be honest I want the straightees!!!! This outfit can from my unfinished projects box. After I redid my Art Room I have been working on getting to the bottom of that box!


This is a great picture, your DD's smile is so heart warming.  This outfit is so cute.  The fabric is great and I love how you made it so the little girl on the top looks like she is sitting inside the pocket.  



tmh0206 said:


> couple of things I have made lately but hadnt had a chance to share yet: (sorry pics are huge and probably too many)
> 
> first 2 spidey man t-shirts for my littlest monkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a spring cinderelly outfit w/matching bow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minnie halter and twirly skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next project...some flip flops for princess Zoe on the big give soon as the ribbon I ordered arrives!
> 
> thanks for letting me share


Cute, cute, cute.



billwendy said:


> Big news in our famliy today. My nephew Andrew and his wife Jess (they got married Jan 2nd) are going to be leaving for China in August to go and teach English for a year!!! This is an awesome thing for them - hard for us to separate (especially his siblings - let me tell ya - Tim is going to BAWL his eyes out when they leave) but, its the perfect time in their life to do it. They will have just graduated from college, they have no house yet, no jobs yet, no kids yet - We truely feel God gave this oppurtunity to them. They have both been to China before - Andrew did a similar thing as a high school senior on a missions trip with our church, and Jess has 1 adopted brother from China and her parents are adopting 2 more children from China in the next few months. So they kind of know what they are in for (a little bit) as far as the food, climate, culture etc. Wowzer!!! I just hope they are home in time for Matt's graduation from High School next year - he would be devistated if they were not home for that (oh boy, Matt is going to BAWL his eyes out too - this is gonna be TOUGH)!!!


How exciting for Jess and Andrew, what a wonderful experience.  Looks like Aunt Wendy will have to try and keep spirits high back in the US.  



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm all ready for our trip tomorrow.  DH thinks I've gone overboard on sewing for the kids, but everything I made can be worn on the cruise in June, so I'm calling it an investment.  I didn't even make new shirts for both big girls or myself for every day, so I really could have done more.  I did treat myself and made a Rosetta bag in Minnie colors, and I just love it!  I forgot to mention a while back I saw one when we were at MK, it was hanging n a chair at the Sleepy Hollow snack area.  I think I saw it posted here at one point, so it might belong to one of you.  I was too chicken to ask who it was, there wasn't a lady sitting at the table at the time, and I didn't want the guy to think i was a weirdo or something. I'll be sure to post pics when we get home.


Have fun on your visit!!  It was nice you got to make something for yourself.  



cogero said:


> okay just have to share. My mom came by today to drop something off. Miss C was still in her outfit. My mother was so impressed with the skirt and how it looked.
> 
> My mom could be a professional seamstress she is that good.
> It made me so happy.


I'm not surprised that your mom was impressed.  I guess some of her skills were passed down.  Everything you have made has come out really nice but its still nice to get a pat on the back - especially from mom.  



natale1980 said:


> I finally did it!!
> 
> Me and my mom went and bought fabric and a pattern about two weeks.  Then it sat in my closet because I have never made a dress before or really used a pattern.  My mom never seemed to have time to show me how, so tonight I took out the fabric (left the pattern in the bag) and decided to wing it.
> Here is my first dress.  I'm too excited to wait for my model to wake up to show a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The minnie is a patch... not sure if I am going to use it or not yet.  I don't really like that her bow is pink.
> -nat


Wow, your first dress.  It looks beautiful.  GREAT JOB.


----------



## tmh0206

Ok, DS went nuts for the spider man.  Is that a digitized design?  Everything came out so nice.


they are digitized designs I got off etsy.  One is by divas doodles and the other by qwada-badada.  Both stitched out super easy. The divas doodles satin stitch was skinnier but still stitched out nice.  the spidey head was so super easy to stitch, I was amazed because I had never bought from that digitizer before.


----------



## aimeeg

Thanks for all the compliments on my girls and their dresses.  I was able to finish one more item from "the box." I hope it's long enough for my DD. It's was supposed to be a dress but I am thinking it will fit her more like a tunic top. I think she has some hot pink leggings that would look cute.


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

For those that sent me a PM. I will send you files soon. Can you send me the type if you need something other than PES.


----------



## Granna4679

woodkins said:


> Everyone has been posting such cute stuff. I am kind of sad that Gianna feels 8.5 is too old to wear customs anymore, but I do know that NONE of the kids at school wear anything close to a custom, it's all about Abercrombie, Hollister, etc.
> 
> I do have a new "venture", I have been making and selling cheer bows at the shop in my daughters all star gym. I just made bows for the 2 senior teams to wear to Nationals in Walt Disney World & they won!! So I guess my bows were good luck.
> 
> Anyway...at least today Gianna is wearing a cheer bow I made her for practice tonight & her Kermit the frog cheer sweats I made. Brady decided to get in the picture too, so here are both of my "Irish" kids



Love the glasses!  Very cute bow!



aimeeg said:


> Go ahead and add them TJ.
> 
> I was able to finish one more thing today. The pictures are too dark! UGH My DD loves the pocket and to be honest I want the straightees!!!! This outfit can from my unfinished projects box. After I redid my Art Room I have been working on getting to the bottom of that box!



Girl, you are one busy woman!  Love the outfit.  Did you make the pants/leggings too?



tmh0206 said:


> couple of things I have made lately but hadnt had a chance to share yet: (sorry pics are huge and probably too many)
> 
> minnie halter and twirly skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next project...some flip flops for princess Zoe on the big give soon as the ribbon I ordered arrives!
> 
> thanks for letting me share



Sooooo stinkin' cute!



billwendy said:


> That Minnie outfit is especially cute! how did you do the ruffle like that? I love it!!!!! And, thanks for making flip flops for Zoe!! She will love them!!
> 
> 
> Big news in our famliy today. My nephew Andrew and his wife Jess (they got married Jan 2nd) are going to be leaving for China in August to go and teach English for a year!!! This is an awesome thing for them - hard for us to separate (especially his siblings - let me tell ya - Tim is going to BAWL his eyes out when they leave) but, its the perfect time in their life to do it. They will have just graduated from college, they have no house yet, no jobs yet, no kids yet - We truely feel God gave this oppurtunity to them. They have both been to China before - Andrew did a similar thing as a high school senior on a missions trip with our church, and Jess has 1 adopted brother from China and her parents are adopting 2 more children from China in the next few months. So they kind of know what they are in for (a little bit) as far as the food, climate, culture etc. Wowzer!!! I just hope they are home in time for Matt's graduation from High School next year - he would be devistated if they were not home for that (oh boy, Matt is going to BAWL his eyes out too - this is gonna be TOUGH)!!!



Wow Wendy....what an opportunity!  I bet ya'll will miss them soooo much.  But what a blessing they will be to the people in China!  <<<<hugs>>>  I know you will miss them.



SarahJN said:


> We are neighbors!!!
> 
> We've been to Roger Williams Zoo once.  We may try to get back there this summer.  We seem to head over to Southwick Zoo instead.
> 
> I want to thank everyone for their suggestions. I picked up almost everything I need last night at Joann.  I also finally found fabric with Minnies on it so I bought the rest of the bolt - it was only 4 yards.
> 
> If anyone is looking for cute plain tee shirts for applique, they had some at Target.  They were in size 2T-5T (I didn't check the bigger girl section.)  They are the Cherokee brand - $4 each - in white and darker pink.  I think they are cute b/c they have a dainty trim around the neck and sleeves.



My daughter called last week and said "hey mom, Target has t-shirts in toddler sizes for $1.25...do you want any" UH YEAH!!!  She got 10 of them for me.  I should have had her buy all they had!



ellenbenny said:


> I just bought the light pink minnie fabric at Joann's yesterday too.  They seemed to be restocked, and also had more of the comicstrip mickey fabric that I had bought a couple of months ago.  I used it on this drawstring backpack for a big give, and a couple of people had asked me where I got the fabric.
> 
> The licensed stuff was 40% off, and I know that mar 25 - 27 it is going to 50% off, but I was afraid that it would be gone so I bought the minnie.
> 
> Here is the comic strip fabric...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since the family received these yesterday, I can also post the rest of the items for Lhea's give:
> 
> I did the drawstring backpack for big brother, a rosetta bag for big sister, and minnie princess outfits for the little ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Oh Ellen...love the skirt/shirt combos...so cute!  I NEED to get some of that comic strip fabric.  I love that.



aimeeg said:


> Thanks for all the compliments on my girls and their dresses.  I was able to finish one more item from "the box." I hope it's long enough for my DD. It's was supposed to be a dress but I am thinking it will fit her more like a tunic top. I think she has some hot pink leggings that would look cute.



Gorgeous.....beautiful fabric!


----------



## ncmomof2

aimeeg said:


> Thanks for all the compliments on my girls and their dresses.  I was able to finish one more item from "the box." I hope it's long enough for my DD. It's was supposed to be a dress but I am thinking it will fit her more like a tunic top. I think she has some hot pink leggings that would look cute.



Beautiful!  I love your fabric choices!


----------



## chellewashere

aimeeg said:


> It's a paper pattern. You have to trace your pattern pieces though. It seems like a lot to do at first but the traced pieces are easier to work with than the brown tissue paper pieces. Plus the Vida is pretty easy to put together and does not require a ton of fabric.



Hi to jump on the question. Do you know where I can get the pattern from? I have looked and looked all over line and cant seem to find it. Even bought a book full of Farbenmix (sp)patterns but no Vida. Thanks so much if anyone can point me in the right direction to downloading one or buying one


----------



## tricia

aimeeg said:


> Thanks for all the compliments on my girls and their dresses.  I was able to finish one more item from "the box." I hope it's long enough for my DD. It's was supposed to be a dress but I am thinking it will fit her more like a tunic top. I think she has some hot pink leggings that would look cute.



So pretty, love the fabric.



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> For those that sent me a PM. I will send you files soon. Can you send me the type if you need something other than PES.



Cool, then I can probably stitch one out tonight even.



Granna4679 said:


> My daughter called last week and said "hey mom, Target has t-shirts in toddler sizes for $1.25...do you want any" UH YEAH!!!  She got 10 of them for me.  I should have had her buy all they had!



That is great.  Good thing she called.  You would have hated to hear "oh by the way mom, I saw those on sale for peanuts last week"



chellewashere said:


> Hi to jump on the question. Do you know where I can get the pattern from? I have looked and looked all over line and cant seem to find it. Even bought a book full of Farbenmix (sp)patterns but no Vida. Thanks so much if anyone can point me in the right direction to downloading one or buying one



http://www.banberryplace.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=395


----------



## aimeeg

Granna4679 said:


> Girl, you are one busy woman!  Love the outfit.  Did you make the pants/leggings too?



Yes, I used Carla's Easy Fit pattern. They are inspired from Matilda Jane. 



chellewashere said:


> Hi to jump on the question. Do you know where I can get the pattern from? I have looked and looked all over line and cant seem to find it. Even bought a book full of Farbenmix (sp)patterns but no Vida. Thanks so much if anyone can point me in the right direction to downloading one or buying one



I would search on etsy.


----------



## ColoradoK

Hi gals, I'm new here.  I think I've posted once but was just saying "Hi".  I'm a big time lurker, though!  I recently "met" mom2rtk thanks to her trip report.

Anyway, mostly I CASE stuff!  I'm really uncreative on my own, unfortunately and you all BLOW ME AWAY!!!  

I recently had an idea for custom stuff for my 4 and 6 year old boys and wasn't sure if I should bother making them...thought I'd get some feedback from you people that have such a great eye, if you don't mind.




Woody Option #1




Woody Option #2





They would be bowling shirts, obviously.  I just didn't know if they're too foolish or what...be honest.  I don't want them walking around looking like complete dorks because their mother is trying too hard.


----------



## ncmomof2

ColoradoK said:


> Hi gals, I'm new here.  I think I've posted once but was just saying "Hi".  I'm a big time lurker, though!  I recently "met" mom2rtk thanks to her trip report.
> 
> Anyway, mostly I CASE stuff!  I'm really uncreative on my own, unfortunately and you all BLOW ME AWAY!!!
> 
> I recently had an idea for custom stuff for my 4 and 6 year old boys and wasn't sure if I should bother making them...thought I'd get some feedback from you people that have such a great eye, if you don't mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woody Option #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woody Option #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They would be bowling shirts, obviously.  I just didn't know if they're too foolish or what...be honest.  I don't want them walking around looking like complete dorks because their mother is trying too hard.




I vote the Buzz one!


----------



## ellenbenny

ColoradoK said:


> Hi gals, I'm new here.  I think I've posted once but was just saying "Hi".  I'm a big time lurker, though!  I recently "met" mom2rtk thanks to her trip report.
> 
> Anyway, mostly I CASE stuff!  I'm really uncreative on my own, unfortunately and you all BLOW ME AWAY!!!
> 
> I recently had an idea for custom stuff for my 4 and 6 year old boys and wasn't sure if I should bother making them...thought I'd get some feedback from you people that have such a great eye, if you don't mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woody Option #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woody Option #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They would be bowling shirts, obviously.  I just didn't know if they're too foolish or what...be honest.  I don't want them walking around looking like complete dorks because their mother is trying too hard.



Welcome, and I think they look great!  Of course you need to consider your audience, I don't think anyone here would think they look foolish. If you want that response I am sure there are people out there who would think it looks foolish, but you won't find them here.  If your kids enjoy it then I say go for it!


----------



## T-rox

this is something i have been working on that seemed to take forever. thanks ms mckeena for the ribbon twirl tute.
the fsl butterflys took an hour each, maybe that is why this felt like it took forever to make
here is the skirt, close so u can see the fsl butterflys





[/IMG]

here is the top, portrait peasant





[/IMG]

here it is together in 1 pic 





[/IMG]

i just realized it is a little wrinkled, but it wasnt before she wore it to school this am i promise!


----------



## angel18

wow gorgeous clothes that I love the colors really interesting, I'd love to buy it for my nephew, I might know how much it cost ....? thanks...


----------



## T-rox

aimeeg said:


> Thanks for all the compliments on my girls and their dresses.  I was able to finish one more item from "the box." I hope it's long enough for my DD. It's was supposed to be a dress but I am thinking it will fit her more like a tunic top. I think she has some hot pink leggings that would look cute.



love this. wish i could see fabric on the bolt like this and know what it could do. pretty pretty


----------



## dianemom2

T-rox said:


> this is something i have been working on that seemed to take forever. thanks ms mckeena for the ribbon twirl tute.
> the fsl butterflys took an hour each, maybe that is why this felt like it took forever to make
> here is the skirt, close so u can see the fsl butterflys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> here is the top, portrait peasant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> here it is together in 1 pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> i just realized it is a little wrinkled, but it wasnt before she wore it to school this am i promise!



It looks great!  I love it!


----------



## chellewashere

Thanks tricia I found a new addiction spot now  Had to buy that pattern and one called Laguna..oh boy guess I should really get to sewing now


----------



## tmh0206

T-rox said:


> this is something i have been working on that seemed to take forever. thanks ms mckeena for the ribbon twirl tute.
> the fsl butterflys took an hour each, maybe that is why this felt like it took forever to make
> here is the skirt, close so u can see the fsl butterflys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> here is the top, portrait peasant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> here it is together in 1 pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> i just realized it is a little wrinkled, but it wasnt before she wore it to school this am i promise!



that is sooo pretty!


----------



## babynala

ellenbenny said:


> I just bought the light pink minnie fabric at Joann's yesterday too.  They seemed to be restocked, and also had more of the comicstrip mickey fabric that I had bought a couple of months ago.  I used it on this drawstring backpack for a big give, and a couple of people had asked me where I got the fabric.
> 
> The licensed stuff was 40% off, and I know that mar 25 - 27 it is going to 50% off, but I was afraid that it would be gone so I bought the minnie.
> 
> Here is the comic strip fabric...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since the family received these yesterday, I can also post the rest of the items for Lhea's give:
> 
> I did the drawstring backpack for big brother, a rosetta bag for big sister, and minnie princess outfits for the little ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


The comic strip mickey bag is really cute and I love the fabrics you picked for the rosetta bag.  The outfits for the sisters are so pretty.  You did an amazing job on them.  



aimeeg said:


> Thanks for all the compliments on my girls and their dresses.  I was able to finish one more item from "the box." I hope it's long enough for my DD. It's was supposed to be a dress but I am thinking it will fit her more like a tunic top. I think she has some hot pink leggings that would look cute.


Love the colors of this dress.  Great job on finishing all your projects from "the box"



Granna4679 said:


> My daughter called last week and said "hey mom, Target has t-shirts in toddler sizes for $1.25...do you want any" UH YEAH!!!  She got 10 of them for me.  I should have had her buy all they had!


You have her trained well.  



ColoradoK said:


> Hi gals, I'm new here.  I think I've posted once but was just saying "Hi".  I'm a big time lurker, though!  I recently "met" mom2rtk thanks to her trip report.
> 
> Anyway, mostly I CASE stuff!  I'm really uncreative on my own, unfortunately and you all BLOW ME AWAY!!!
> 
> I recently had an idea for custom stuff for my 4 and 6 year old boys and wasn't sure if I should bother making them...thought I'd get some feedback from you people that have such a great eye, if you don't mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woody Option #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woody Option #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They would be bowling shirts, obviously.  I just didn't know if they're too foolish or what...be honest.  I don't want them walking around looking like complete dorks because their mother is trying too hard.


Really cute idea.  I think they will enjoy wearing them.  I like the Woody option #1 the best.  Option #2 reminds me of Jessie.



T-rox said:


> this is something i have been working on that seemed to take forever. thanks ms mckeena for the ribbon twirl tute.
> the fsl butterflys took an hour each, maybe that is why this felt like it took forever to make
> here is the skirt, close so u can see the fsl butterflys
> here it is together in 1 pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> i just realized it is a little wrinkled, but it wasnt before she wore it to school this am i promise!


This is gorgeous.  The FSL butterflies look very nice, wow - one hour each!


----------



## DMGeurts

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> For those that sent me a PM. I will send you files soon. Can you send me the type if you need something other than PES.



Someday... I hope to be a tester...  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

ellenbenny said:


> I just bought the light pink minnie fabric at Joann's yesterday too.  They seemed to be restocked, and also had more of the comicstrip mickey fabric that I had bought a couple of months ago.  I used it on this drawstring backpack for a big give, and a couple of people had asked me where I got the fabric.
> 
> The licensed stuff was 40% off, and I know that mar 25 - 27 it is going to 50% off, but I was afraid that it would be gone so I bought the minnie.
> 
> Here is the comic strip fabric...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since the family received these yesterday, I can also post the rest of the items for Lhea's give:
> 
> I did the drawstring backpack for big brother, a rosetta bag for big sister, and minnie princess outfits for the little ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



I seriously love it all...  the material you used for the drawstring bag is awesome!  



aimeeg said:


> Thanks for all the compliments on my girls and their dresses.  I was able to finish one more item from "the box." I hope it's long enough for my DD. It's was supposed to be a dress but I am thinking it will fit her more like a tunic top. I think she has some hot pink leggings that would look cute.



OK - Seriously Aimee???  I would never be able to let that dress sit in my "box"... the fabrics are so awesome together - I would just itch until I finished it.  LOL  So, I must know - where did you get those fabrics?  I just love them together!  



ColoradoK said:


> Hi gals, I'm new here.  I think I've posted once but was just saying "Hi".  I'm a big time lurker, though!  I recently "met" mom2rtk thanks to her trip report.
> 
> Anyway, mostly I CASE stuff!  I'm really uncreative on my own, unfortunately and you all BLOW ME AWAY!!!
> 
> I recently had an idea for custom stuff for my 4 and 6 year old boys and wasn't sure if I should bother making them...thought I'd get some feedback from you people that have such a great eye, if you don't mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woody Option #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woody Option #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They would be bowling shirts, obviously.  I just didn't know if they're too foolish or what...be honest.  I don't want them walking around looking like complete dorks because their mother is trying too hard.



I love the buzz and I love the first woody... actually, I love them all - do you have time to make 3??  



T-rox said:


> this is something i have been working on that seemed to take forever. thanks ms mckeena for the ribbon twirl tute.
> the fsl butterflys took an hour each, maybe that is why this felt like it took forever to make
> here is the skirt, close so u can see the fsl butterflys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> here is the top, portrait peasant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> here it is together in 1 pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> i just realized it is a little wrinkled, but it wasnt before she wore it to school this am i promise!



This is amazing!  I can tell that you put a lot of work and effort into it...  I love all of the details!  Great job!  

D~


----------



## SallyfromDE

Octoberbabiesrus said:


> saw this and thought of you all!
> http://www.naturesfabrics.com/new-arrivals/mouse-tools-blue-cotton-jersey.html



Oh I love it! It's so boy! It's hard to get boy Mickey. 



natale1980 said:


> I finally did it!!
> 
> Me and my mom went and bought fabric and a pattern about two weeks.  Then it sat in my closet because I have never made a dress before or really used a pattern.  My mom never seemed to have time to show me how, so tonight I took out the fabric (left the pattern in the bag) and decided to wing it.
> 
> Here is my first dress.  I'm too excited to wait for my model to wake up to show a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The minnie is a patch... not sure if I am going to use it or not yet.  I don't really like that her bow is pink.
> 
> -nat



I think it looks great. What if you bought some grograin or satin ribbon on the wide side. And made a bow to cover it? Just tack it on over top? 



Colleen27 said:


> This is great! How exactly do you set the crayon? I would love to do a coloring book dress for my girls.



Just Iron it. Take a peice of muslin and place over it and iron it. 



ColoradoK said:


> Hi gals, I'm new here.  I think I've posted once but was just saying "Hi".  I'm a big time lurker, though!  I recently "met" mom2rtk thanks to her trip report.
> 
> Anyway, mostly I CASE stuff!  I'm really uncreative on my own, unfortunately and you all BLOW ME AWAY!!!
> 
> I recently had an idea for custom stuff for my 4 and 6 year old boys and wasn't sure if I should bother making them...thought I'd get some feedback from you people that have such a great eye, if you don't mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woody Option #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woody Option #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They would be bowling shirts, obviously.  I just didn't know if they're too foolish or what...be honest.  I don't want them walking around looking like complete dorks because their mother is trying too hard.



Oh I love these!! I think it's so age appropiate to! Actually, anyone going to disney could wear them, but perfect for the little ones when home. I think Buzz is my favorite. But if your going out with Buzz and Woody, I think I like Woody 1. It's more like Buzz in style.


----------



## ColoradoK

Thanks for the feedback on my Buzz & Woody bowling shirt ideas, everyone...I really appreciate it!  I was going to make one Buzz and one Woody...and my daughter would wear some sort of Jessie option dress/skirt.  My 4 year old likes the Woody with the cow print option the best as Woody really does have a cow print vest and really only his hat, boots and belt/gun holder are brown.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

I think the Woody with cow print will look awesome, and I'll probably end up CASEing you!  Hope you don't mind! I was trying to think of a way to coordinate my boys with my little girl that I plan to make a Jessie dress for   Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## ColoradoK

ellenbenny said:


> Thanks for looking!



I super duper love these Minnies dressed as the princesses...do you do these appliques yourself?


----------



## ColoradoK

Diz-Mommy said:


> I think the Woody with cow print will look awesome, and I'll probably end up CASEing you!  Hope you don't mind! I was trying to think of a way to coordinate my boys with my little girl that I plan to make a Jessie dress for   Thanks for the inspiration



Oh, yippee!!!! I don't mind at all...as I said, I think of myself as creatively challenged so this is, like, the biggest compliment EVER!


----------



## ellenbenny

ColoradoK said:


> I super duper love these Minnies dressed as the princesses...do you do these appliques yourself?



Thanks so much, and thanks everyone for the compiments!

I have an embroidery machine, so I purchase these as digitized files and then stitch them out on to the shirts.  So yes, I do them myself, but I didn't design the embroidery file.


----------



## Blyssfull

ColoradoK said:


> Oh, yippee!!!! I don't mind at all...as I said, I think of myself as creatively challenged so this is, like, the biggest compliment EVER!




The Woody cowprint is super cute! And you call yourself "uncreative" ;P


----------



## ColoradoK

ellenbenny said:


> Thanks so much, and thanks everyone for the compiments!
> 
> I have an embroidery machine, so I purchase these as digitized files and then stitch them out on to the shirts.  So yes, I do them myself, but I didn't design the embroidery file.



Man, I gotta get me one of them machines. 

Hey, would you mind sending me a PM?  I don't think we can discuss my next question on the boards.


----------



## ireland_nicole

HELP!!!!!

On my way to Joanns and forgot the length of zipper for the new sisboom girls dress I bought- can't remember the name- and I bought direct not through ycmt so I can't just pull it up in the library- does anybody know?
TIA!


----------



## miprender

billwendy said:


> Big news in our famliy today. My nephew Andrew and his wife Jess (they got married Jan 2nd) are going to be leaving for China in August to go and teach English for a year!!! This is an awesome thing for them - hard for us to separate (especially his siblings - let me tell ya - Tim is going to BAWL his eyes out when they leave) but, its the perfect time in their life to do it. They will have just graduated from college, they have no house yet, no jobs yet, no kids yet - We truely feel God gave this oppurtunity to them. They have both been to China before - Andrew did a similar thing as a high school senior on a missions trip with our church, and Jess has 1 adopted brother from China and her parents are adopting 2 more children from China in the next few months. So they kind of know what they are in for (a little bit) as far as the food, climate, culture etc. Wowzer!!! I just hope they are home in time for Matt's graduation from High School next year - he would be devistated if they were not home for that (oh boy, Matt is going to BAWL his eyes out too - this is gonna be TOUGH)!!!



Wendy what a great oppurtinity for them. You must be so proud.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm all ready for our trip tomorrow.  DH thinks I've gone overboard on sewing for the kids, but everything I made can be worn on the cruise in June, so I'm calling it an investment.  I didn't even make new shirts for both big girls or myself for every day, so I really could have done more.  I did treat myself and made a Rosetta bag in Minnie colors, and I just love it!  I forgot to mention a while back I saw one when we were at MK, it was hanging n a chair at the Sleepy Hollow snack area.  I think I saw it posted here at one point, so it might belong to one of you.  I was too chicken to ask who it was, there wasn't a lady sitting at the table at the time, and I didn't want the guy to think i was a weirdo or something. I'll be sure to post pics when we get home.



Safe travels!



natale1980 said:


> I finally did it!!
> 
> Me and my mom went and bought fabric and a pattern about two weeks.  Then it sat in my closet because I have never made a dress before or really used a pattern.  My mom never seemed to have time to show me how, so tonight I took out the fabric (left the pattern in the bag) and decided to wing it.
> 
> Here is my first dress.  I'm too excited to wait for my model to wake up to show a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -nat



WOW...that dress came out great and I like the minnie even with her pink bow. I didn't even notice it until you mentioned it.



VBAndrea said:


> Your kids would love the museum -- they are at the perfect age.  They have a really neat water feature.  I've only been once -- we had the zoo membership as well so have been there many a times.  The museum is small, but done well.  We no longer live up that way though which is fine with me!  Loved RI, but prefer warmer weather!


This winter was rough. As for the museum I always forget that we have one.



ellenbenny said:


> Here is the comic strip fabric...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since the family received these yesterday, I can also post the rest of the items for Lhea's give:
> 
> I did the drawstring backpack for big brother, a rosetta bag for big sister, and minnie princess outfits for the little ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Ellen you do such amazing work. I love that comic strip mickey. I was going to buy it online at Joanne's and now they don't have it anymore



aimeeg said:


>



Beautiful



ColoradoK said:


> Hi gals, I'm new here.  I think I've posted once but was just saying "Hi".  I'm a big time lurker, though!  I recently "met" mom2rtk thanks to her trip report.
> 
> Anyway, mostly I CASE stuff!  I'm really uncreative on my own, unfortunately and you all BLOW ME AWAY!!!
> 
> I recently had an idea for custom stuff for my 4 and 6 year old boys and wasn't sure if I should bother making them...thought I'd get some feedback from you people that have such a great eye, if you don't mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woody Option #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woody Option #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They would be bowling shirts, obviously.  I just didn't know if they're too foolish or what...be honest.  I don't want them walking around looking like complete dorks because their mother is trying too hard.



I love all the shirts. I have two boys that would love them.



T-rox said:


> this is something i have been working on that seemed to take forever. thanks ms mckeena for the ribbon twirl tute.
> the fsl butterflys took an hour each, maybe that is why this felt like it took forever to make
> here is the skirt, close so u can see the fsl butterflys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the top, portrait peasant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here it is together in 1 pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Great job.


NOW I need to get  back to finish my AK day. I will post pictures when I am done (hopefully I will finish tonight)


----------



## cogero

natale1980 said:


> I finally did it!!
> 
> Me and my mom went and bought fabric and a pattern about two weeks.  Then it sat in my closet because I have never made a dress before or really used a pattern.  My mom never seemed to have time to show me how, so tonight I took out the fabric (left the pattern in the bag) and decided to wing it.
> 
> Here is my first dress.  I'm too excited to wait for my model to wake up to show a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The minnie is a patch... not sure if I am going to use it or not yet.  I don't really like that her bow is pink.
> 
> -nat





ireland_nicole said:


> HELP!!!!!
> 
> On my way to Joanns and forgot the length of zipper for the new sisboom girls dress I bought- can't remember the name- and I bought direct not through ycmt so I can't just pull it up in the library- does anybody know?
> TIA!



For the new Marissa it is a 10" zipper for 2T and under and a 12 inch for all other sizes.


----------



## aimeeg

I am just too excited for words!!!!! Grinch fabric is back on the market!!!!! For years I have been stalking ebay for Grinch fabric without any luck. Check out these awesome prints!!! 

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=287620&id=44246393170&fbid=10150114904733171


----------



## SarahJN

ellenbenny said:


> I just bought the light pink minnie fabric at Joann's yesterday too.  They seemed to be restocked, and also had more of the comicstrip mickey fabric that I had bought a couple of months ago.  I used it on this drawstring backpack for a big give, and a couple of people had asked me where I got the fabric.
> 
> The licensed stuff was 40% off, and I know that mar 25 - 27 it is going to 50% off, but I was afraid that it would be gone so I bought the minnie.
> 
> Here is the comic strip fabric...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since the family received these yesterday, I can also post the rest of the items for Lhea's give:
> 
> I did the drawstring backpack for big brother, a rosetta bag for big sister, and minnie princess outfits for the little ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



I love all of this!  Those Minnie shirts are fantastic.


----------



## teresajoy

natale1980 said:


> I finally did it!!
> 
> Me and my mom went and bought fabric and a pattern about two weeks.  Then it sat in my closet because I have never made a dress before or really used a pattern.  My mom never seemed to have time to show me how, so tonight I took out the fabric (left the pattern in the bag) and decided to wing it.
> 
> Here is my first dress.  I'm too excited to wait for my model to wake up to show a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The minnie is a patch... not sure if I am going to use it or not yet.  I don't really like that her bow is pink.
> 
> -nat



WoW!!! That is wonderful!!!



VBAndrea said:


> TERESA:  I will try to post pics of the Joann's ad asap, however I work today so don't hold your breath!



Thanks Andrea! 


ellenbenny said:


> I just bought the light pink minnie fabric at Joann's yesterday too.  They seemed to be restocked, and also had more of the comicstrip mickey fabric that I had bought a couple of months ago.  I used it on this drawstring backpack for a big give, and a couple of people had asked me where I got the fabric.
> 
> The licensed stuff was 40% off, and I know that mar 25 - 27 it is going to 50% off, but I was afraid that it would be gone so I bought the minnie.
> 
> Here is the comic strip fabric...s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


'

These are fabulous!!! I love the princess outfits!!! 

The comic strip fabric reminds me of the purse I bought while we were at Disney in October. I love i! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I haven't received an ad yet and I don't know why.    I would love to get some character fabric for 50% off though.  It isn't until next weekend though, right?



I just got my ad yesterday, hopefully you will get yours soon. 



aimeeg said:


> Thanks for all the compliments on my girls and their dresses.  I was able to finish one more item from "the box." I hope it's long enough for my DD. It's was supposed to be a dress but I am thinking it will fit her more like a tunic top. I think she has some hot pink leggings that would look cute.


Another adorable outfit Aimee! 



ColoradoK said:


> Woody Option #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They would be bowling shirts, obviously.  I just didn't know if they're too foolish or what...be honest.  I don't want them walking around looking like complete dorks because their mother is trying too hard.



I love these!!! And, even before you said it, I was going to say I love the second Woody best, because it actually looks like his shirt and vest! These are too cute! 



T-rox said:


> this is something i have been working on that seemed to take forever. thanks ms mckeena for the ribbon twirl tute.
> the fsl butterflys took an hour each, maybe that is why this felt like it took forever to make
> here it is together in 1 pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> i just realized it is a little wrinkled, but it wasnt before she wore it to school this am i promise!


This is really beautiful!!



ColoradoK said:


> My 4 year old likes the Woody with the cow print option the best as Woody really does have a cow print vest and really only his hat, boots and belt/gun holder are brown.



That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## aimeeg

ellenbenny said:


> I just bought the light pink minnie fabric at Joann's yesterday too.  They seemed to be restocked, and also had more of the comicstrip mickey fabric that I had bought a couple of months ago.  I used it on this drawstring backpack for a big give, and a couple of people had asked me where I got the fabric.
> 
> The licensed stuff was 40% off, and I know that mar 25 - 27 it is going to 50% off, but I was afraid that it would be gone so I bought the minnie.
> 
> Here is the comic strip fabric...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since the family received these yesterday, I can also post the rest of the items for Lhea's give:
> 
> I did the drawstring backpack for big brother, a rosetta bag for big sister, and minnie princess outfits for the little ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



I really love the Minnie Princess outfits. I think those outfits will make adorable pictures in front of the castle.


----------



## SarahJN

kstgelais4 said:


> LOL, I live on the same road as Southwicks. Actually the house I grew up in was so close I could hear the lions roar.
> Did you buy the light pink Minnie fabric? I just bought some to make something out of. it is sooo cute!



That is so funny that you live on that road.  Whenever we drive over there, I always wonder if the people who live that close are afraid of the animals escaping.

Yes - it was the light pink Minnie.  My girls love it!


----------



## PurpleEars

natale1980 said:


> I finally did it!!
> 
> Me and my mom went and bought fabric and a pattern about two weeks.  Then it sat in my closet because I have never made a dress before or really used a pattern.  My mom never seemed to have time to show me how, so tonight I took out the fabric (left the pattern in the bag) and decided to wing it.
> 
> Here is my first dress.  I'm too excited to wait for my model to wake up to show a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The minnie is a patch... not sure if I am going to use it or not yet.  I don't really like that her bow is pink.
> 
> -nat



Great job on that dress. Did you purchase that patch somewhere? It looks like one of the standard patterns on the Disney Brother embroidery machines. If you bought it somewhere, the person may be able to do one with red bow for you. Just a thought.



ellenbenny said:


> I just bought the light pink minnie fabric at Joann's yesterday too.  They seemed to be restocked, and also had more of the comicstrip mickey fabric that I had bought a couple of months ago.  I used it on this drawstring backpack for a big give, and a couple of people had asked me where I got the fabric.
> 
> The licensed stuff was 40% off, and I know that mar 25 - 27 it is going to 50% off, but I was afraid that it would be gone so I bought the minnie.
> 
> Here is the comic strip fabric...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since the family received these yesterday, I can also post the rest of the items for Lhea's give:
> 
> I did the drawstring backpack for big brother, a rosetta bag for big sister, and minnie princess outfits for the little ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Thank you so much for making all these items for Lhea's Give! I am sure they will enjoy the outfits/bags very much! Everything looks great like usual.



tricia said:


> Awesome as always.  Love the mickey fabric too.  We JUST started getting licensed fabric at our fabricland.  Way too expensive, but won't be bad if I get it on a members sale at 40% off.  So far only Mickey and Pooh, can't wait till they get some princesses.  I have had no Disney fabric in my stash for a while now, so have not been looking at the Big Gives.  Now maybe I can get back to doing a couple of them.



Glad to hear that the Ontario Fabriclands are getting Disney prints too. I don't know how much they cost when you get them at 40% off. We quite often get them at 50% off so they are $7/metre (and no HST!). I will be happy to pick up some princess prints for you if you need some.



aimeeg said:


> Thanks for all the compliments on my girls and their dresses.  I was able to finish one more item from "the box." I hope it's long enough for my DD. It's was supposed to be a dress but I am thinking it will fit her more like a tunic top. I think she has some hot pink leggings that would look cute.



This dress is beautiful!



ColoradoK said:


> Hi gals, I'm new here.  I think I've posted once but was just saying "Hi".  I'm a big time lurker, though!  I recently "met" mom2rtk thanks to her trip report.
> 
> Anyway, mostly I CASE stuff!  I'm really uncreative on my own, unfortunately and you all BLOW ME AWAY!!!
> 
> I recently had an idea for custom stuff for my 4 and 6 year old boys and wasn't sure if I should bother making them...thought I'd get some feedback from you people that have such a great eye, if you don't mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woody Option #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woody Option #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They would be bowling shirts, obviously.  I just didn't know if they're too foolish or what...be honest.  I don't want them walking around looking like complete dorks because their mother is trying too hard.



I just want to say welcome. I think all three options are fine, though I am not sure about the Buzz shirt with all the white on a 4 or 6 year old boy! (Mind you, I still don't trust myself enough to wear anything with large amounts of white cause I know I will spill something on myself if I did)



T-rox said:


> this is something i have been working on that seemed to take forever. thanks ms mckeena for the ribbon twirl tute.
> the fsl butterflys took an hour each, maybe that is why this felt like it took forever to make
> here is the skirt, close so u can see the fsl butterflys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the top, portrait peasant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here it is together in 1 pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just realized it is a little wrinkled, but it wasnt before she wore it to school this am i promise!



Beautiful! The butterflies really add to the outfit, but an hour each, you must have the patience of a saint!


----------



## teresajoy

Here are the bur cloth cupcakes we made for our friend's baby shower last month. I had the girls  sew them up. They started to do the clipping, but then got tired, so I did most of that! We all rolled them up into cupcakes. These were a lot  of fun, and were the HIT of the shower! 


In the cupcake box






Out on "the board"





All closed up in the boxes





I didn't get a picture of them before we made  the cupcakes, but my friend, Louise was smart and took a picture of one at the shower. This was the set we made for the Grandma






I also made them a teeny tiny little dress, but I didn't get a picture of that either.  I made the Dad's niece a dress  to match it too, but you guessed it, I didn't take a picture of that either! I was running late that day!

But, hey, did I ever post this dress?







Simply Sweet dress with a Heathersue Minnie Head.


----------



## cogero

TJ love the minnie dress.

here is one of the things I did tonite. I finally set my sewing machine back up after taking it to my mom to try it out.

A friend of mine just adopted a baby so I made her this little gift my version of a taggy blanket.

Side 1





Side 2


----------



## teresajoy

cogero said:


> TJ love the minnie dress.
> 
> here is one of the things I did tonite. I finally set my sewing machine back up after taking it to my mom to try it out.
> 
> A friend of mine just adopted a baby so I made her this little gift my version of a taggy blanket.
> 
> Side 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side 2



This is really cute!!! I love the music not ribbon. Congratulations to your friend!


----------



## natale1980

The patch is from JoAnns... I may use ribbon over it or just take it off.

Thanks for the suggestions everyone!
-nat


----------



## lovesdumbo

SO many cute things posted!!!  Wish I had time to post on everything.  Work has been so insane lately.

Nini-hope your feeling better!

Thanks for all the comments on my DD's cupcake dress, DD & photos. I am usually not too impressed with most photopass photos but we were staying at AKL on that trip and they took photos in the lobby at night.  Those photos were all very good.  The girl who took those photos on DD's bday was really great!



ellenbenny said:


> I just bought the light pink minnie fabric at Joann's yesterday too.  They seemed to be restocked, and also had more of the comicstrip mickey fabric that I had bought a couple of months ago.  I used it on this drawstring backpack for a big give, and a couple of people had asked me where I got the fabric.
> 
> The licensed stuff was 40% off, and I know that mar 25 - 27 it is going to 50% off, but I was afraid that it would be gone so I bought the minnie.
> 
> Here is the comic strip fabric...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since the family received these yesterday, I can also post the rest of the items for Lhea's give:
> 
> I did the drawstring backpack for big brother, a rosetta bag for big sister, and minnie princess outfits for the little ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


WOW Ellen!!!  I just love everything about that drawstring bag. Love the fabric and love how perfect that bag is.  I also really love the rosetta bag.  I'm not a fan of frilly things but that bag is great!  Love the mix of polka dots and animal prints and white/black/hot pink!  And those Minnie outfits are perfect too!




ColoradoK said:


> Thanks for the feedback on my Buzz & Woody bowling shirt ideas, everyone...I really appreciate it!  I was going to make one Buzz and one Woody...and my daughter would wear some sort of Jessie option dress/skirt.  My 4 year old likes the Woody with the cow print option the best as Woody really does have a cow print vest and really only his hat, boots and belt/gun holder are brown.


That is the only opinion that really matters!  I'm sure he will LOVE it!!!  I can't wait to see them!



kstgelais4 said:


> LOL, I live on the same road as Southwicks. Actually the house I grew up in was so close I could hear the lions roar.
> Did you buy the light pink Minnie fabric? I just bought some to make something out of. it is sooo cute!


My sister lives in Mendon.  It's a Small World.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Greetings from WDW!!!  It's a mob scene here, but we're still having a good time.  Savannah is enjoying the extra attention her Birthday girl shirt and tiara brings, she also recieved the b day button at check in, and forgot she was wearng it when several CMs said happy birthday Savannah, lol.  Rebecca gets lots of compliments on her Rapunzel dress, but the
big hit is my Minnie Rosetta bag.  I must have been asked a dozen times where I bought it already. I made the big one, and it's working well though I may add a higher pocket for my cell phone, I keep losing it even
with the other pockets down lower.

Tomorrow is Epcot, I'll try to post more pics to
FB, that's easiest from my phone, so you can get a
sneak peak at my creations.  I promise to post pics here when we
get home. 

Have a great weekend!


----------



## ireland_nicole

cogero said:


> For the new Marissa it is a 10" zipper for 2T and under and a 12 inch for all other sizes.



Thanks so much- I was ablento see the response just before my phone died and was able to pick it up- you rock!


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

aimeeg said:


> Thanks for all the compliments on my girls and their dresses.  I was able to finish one more item from "the box." I hope it's long enough for my DD. It's was supposed to be a dress but I am thinking it will fit her more like a tunic top. I think she has some hot pink leggings that would look cute.



Beautiful!!!  Love the fabrics!!



T-rox said:


> this is something i have been working on that seemed to take forever. thanks ms mckeena for the ribbon twirl tute.
> the fsl butterflys took an hour each, maybe that is why this felt like it took forever to make
> here is the skirt, close so u can see the fsl butterflys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> here is the top, portrait peasant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> here it is together in 1 pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> i just realized it is a little wrinkled, but it wasnt before she wore it to school this am i promise!



Love the FSL butterflies!!! Beautiful!



teresajoy said:


> I also made them a teeny tiny little dress, but I
> But, hey, did I ever post this dress?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply Sweet dress with a Heathersue Minnie Head.



So stinking cute!!


----------



## GlassSlippers

natale1980 said:


> The patch is from JoAnns... I may use ribbon over it or just take it off.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions everyone!
> -nat



You could use a scrap of the polka dot fabric to cover it too. You could either paint or embroider the lines for the knot and creases on, but it could work.

HTH!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

We took the kids to the local daffodil festival today.  Here she is (and her brother) in the dress I made.  (Okay, so I went a little photo happy!)


----------



## billwendy

WOW love everything that was posted!! Those Daffodil pictures just POP!!! Love the buzz and woody shirts too - cant wait to see them modeled!! Speaking of models, I actually have kids wearing something I made for a change!!! lol...we had fun at beauty and the beast tonight. I was surprised how well the high schoolers did!!! Gaston was my favorite in the show - hillarious. The kids got a bit bored with the songs that are not in the movie - lol.....of course I sat with Hannah who narrated the whole show!! She notice the strangest details. In the very opening number Han says "Aunt Wendy - do you like Belle's shoes"? - lol....cracks me UP!!!! Her headband kept slinding on her head towards the back - how should I adjust it so it doesnt do that next time????

2 Beauty's and a BEAST!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

I haven't posted in quite a while and haven't been checking either...I can't believe you are all past 100 pages!  I sure have missed all of you!  I have a few dresses that I am looking forward to posting when they are finished-hopefully this weekend.  Love everything that I have had a chance to look at, everything is beautiful!!!!!  My DD did turn 6 last weekend and I made her a cute cupcake Vida, so it is funny that so many cupcake outfits where posted not too far back.  She got a dog which she really wanted!!!!  We had so much fun at her Bluealicious Birthday Party.









Erika


----------



## erikawolf2004

I keep seeing these upcycled tshirt dresses on facebook-that people are selling, but can't seem to find a tutorial...maybe I'm not looking good enough  Do any of you know how to make one?

Thanks, Erika


----------



## erikawolf2004

This isn't sewing related, but since I posted a couple of her dress...I had to share the decor for the party....I love the way it all came together.  Her favorite color is blue, so we just played off the Pinkalious idea


----------



## WyomingMomof6

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


>



Great pics and what a perfect outfit!



billwendy said:


>



Awesome outfits!



erikawolf2004 said:


> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erika



Love it!



ellenbenny said:


> Thanks for looking!



I didn't have time to comment on these on the Big Give board but fabulous work as usual!  I always love to see your creations!  You are so inspiring!


----------



## Waybuloo

Hey guys has anyone purchased any custom fabric from Spoon Flower?  I've seen a tutorial for a baby mat using some custom fabric and I'm hooked


----------



## effervescent

Wow you all have been chatty!  I had to skim through the thread since I was like 30 pages behind, but the cuteness is just overwhelming.  I am amazed at how awesome all these outfits are everytime I check in!

Let me share our St Patrick's Day outfits.  I apparently deleted the nice posed shots that I took, so all I have is the action shots from the parade.

Alison:





Jason - I didn't get one of him standing that is any clearer than this shot:





And just cause she's cute - here's Alison cutting a rug with Daddy during the parade:





My oldest, Hunter, is in Civil Air Patrol and they marched in the parade.  The parade is a huge deal around here, and one of the traditions is for the girls watching to wear brightly colored lipstick and run out to kiss boys that are marching.  Watchers also put beads on the marchers like a reverse Mardi Gras.  When I dropped Hunter off, he was in his uniform looking clean and sharp.  When I picked him up, this is what I got:




He said he got 22 kisses (and obviously a ridiculous amount of beads) and he can't wait to march again next year.  

Let me throw in some pics of some Big Gives here too - I don't think I've shared these, but apologies if I have:






































































I've got one more give finished, one in progress, and one waiting in the wings.  At some point I'll get to my kids' summer clothes!  

I promise not to be so pic heavy in my next share!


----------



## DMGeurts

teresajoy said:


> Here are the bur cloth cupcakes we made for our friend's baby shower last month. I had the girls  sew them up. They started to do the clipping, but then got tired, so I did most of that! We all rolled them up into cupcakes. These were a lot  of fun, and were the HIT of the shower!
> 
> 
> In the cupcake box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, hey, did I ever post this dress?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply Sweet dress with a Heathersue Minnie Head.



I love the cupcakes and I love the dress!



cogero said:


> Side 1



Awwww... it's so cute!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Greetings from WDW!!!  It's a mob scene here, but we're still having a good time.  Savannah is enjoying the extra attention her Birthday girl shirt and tiara brings, she also recieved the b day button at check in, and forgot she was wearng it when several CMs said happy birthday Savannah, lol.  Rebecca gets lots of compliments on her Rapunzel dress, but the
> big hit is my Minnie Rosetta bag.  I must have been asked a dozen times where I bought it already. I made the big one, and it's working well though I may add a higher pocket for my cell phone, I keep losing it even
> with the other pockets down lower.
> 
> Tomorrow is Epcot, I'll try to post more pics to
> FB, that's easiest from my phone, so you can get a
> sneak peak at my creations.  I promise to post pics here when we
> get home.
> 
> Have a great weekend!



I hope you're having a great trip!  Can't wait to see pics when you get back.  



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> We took the kids to the local daffodil festival today.  Here she is (and her brother) in the dress I made.  (Okay, so I went a little photo happy!)



Gorgeous pictures - and the dress is just so perfectly planned!  



billwendy said:


> 2 Beauty's and a BEAST!!!



They look great!



erikawolf2004 said:


> Erika



Your dd's party and dress turned out great!  What a fab idea!  



effervescent said:


> Wow you all have been chatty!  I had to skim through the thread since I was like 30 pages behind, but the cuteness is just overwhelming.  I am amazed at how awesome all these outfits are everytime I check in!
> 
> Let me share our St Patrick's Day outfits.  I apparently deleted the nice posed shots that I took, so all I have is the action shots from the parade.
> And just cause she's cute - here's Alison cutting a rug with Daddy during the parade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me throw in some pics of some Big Gives here too - I don't think I've shared these, but apologies if I have:



Cute!  And all the big gives were awesome - you were busy!  

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

ellenbenny said:


> I just bought the light pink minnie fabric at Joann's yesterday too.  They seemed to be restocked, and also had more of the comicstrip mickey fabric that I had bought a couple of months ago.  I used it on this drawstring backpack for a big give, and a couple of people had asked me where I got the fabric.
> 
> The licensed stuff was 40% off, and I know that mar 25 - 27 it is going to 50% off, but I was afraid that it would be gone so I bought the minnie.
> 
> Here is the comic strip fabric...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since the family received these yesterday, I can also post the rest of the items for Lhea's give:
> 
> I did the drawstring backpack for big brother, a rosetta bag for big sister, and minnie princess outfits for the little ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Well I can tell you neither of my Joann's has ever had the comic strip fabric unless it was only in stock for a few days.  I go in pretty often and have never seen it.  I did pick up a small piece of the pink with Minnie's on it to make Minnie luggage tags, and then decided to go get some more just to have on hand and it was gone when I went back (only one store had it anyway).  All our Joann's really has is Tiana fabrics, one rapunzel and pooh fabrics.  Here and there you can find a Toy Story fabric, but one of our Walmarts likewise carries three Toy Story fabrics and a bunch of Tianas and Poohs.  I would LOVE to get my hands on that comic book fabric.  I'm going to stop at both stores on Tuesday and see if any came in.  I'd rather pay 40% off and get it than to wait until Friday and have it gone.

Everything you made for the BG looks awesome!  



aimeeg said:


> Thanks for all the compliments on my girls and their dresses.  I was able to finish one more item from "the box." I hope it's long enough for my DD. It's was supposed to be a dress but I am thinking it will fit her more like a tunic top. I think she has some hot pink leggings that would look cute.


BEAUTIFUL!  I love the fabrics and really like the double ruffle at the hemline.



T-rox said:


> this is something i have been working on that seemed to take forever. thanks ms mckeena for the ribbon twirl tute.
> the fsl butterflys took an hour each, maybe that is why this felt like it took forever to make
> here it is together in 1 pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> i just realized it is a little wrinkled, but it wasnt before she wore it to school this am i promise!


So very pretty!



teresajoy said:


> Here are the bur cloth cupcakes we made for our friend's baby shower last month. I had the girls  sew them up. They started to do the clipping, but then got tired, so I did most of that! We all rolled them up into cupcakes. These were a lot  of fun, and were the HIT of the shower! In the cupcake box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out on "the board"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get a picture of them before we made  the cupcakes, but my friend, Louise was smart and took a picture of one at the shower. This was the set we made for the Grandma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made them a teeny tiny little dress, but I didn't get a picture of that either.  I made the Dad's niece a dress  to match it too, but you guessed it, I didn't take a picture of that either! I was running late that day!
> 
> But, hey, did I ever post this dress?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply Sweet dress with a Heathersue Minnie Head.


Love those burp cloths -- must keep them in mind for future baby gifts.  they look so easy to make and I like it when things go together quickly.

The Minnie dress is so pretty too.  I love the accent of the yellow sash.




cogero said:


> here is one of the things I did tonite. I finally set my sewing machine back up after taking it to my mom to try it out.
> 
> A friend of mine just adopted a baby so I made her this little gift my version of a taggy blanket.
> 
> Side 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side 2


Very cute!



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> We took the kids to the local daffodil festival today.  Here she is (and her brother) in the dress I made.  (Okay, so I went a little photo happy!)


Great photos!  When I saw the pics of your dh and the kids I thought, wow -- they sure look like their Dad!  Then when I saw the pic of you with your kids I thought wow -- they sure look like you!  You and your dh could be related!  I have another set of married friends who look like they could be twins!



billwendy said:


> WOW love everything that was posted!! Those Daffodil pictures just POP!!! Love the buzz and woody shirts too - cant wait to see them modeled!! Speaking of models, I actually have kids wearing something I made for a change!!! lol...we had fun at beauty and the beast tonight. I was surprised how well the high schoolers did!!! Gaston was my favorite in the show - hillarious. The kids got a bit bored with the songs that are not in the movie - lol.....of course I sat with Hannah who narrated the whole show!! She notice the strangest details. In the very opening number Han says "Aunt Wendy - do you like Belle's shoes"? - lol....cracks me UP!!!! Her headband kept slinding on her head towards the back - how should I adjust it so it doesnt do that next time????
> 
> 2 Beauty's and a BEAST!!!


It's great seeing the outfits modeled!  I can't recall the older niece's name, but it appears your choice in outfits for her was a success.



erikawolf2004 said:


> I haven't posted in quite a while and haven't been checking either...I can't believe you are all past 100 pages!  I sure have missed all of you!  I have a few dresses that I am looking forward to posting when they are finished-hopefully this weekend.  Love everything that I have had a chance to look at, everything is beautiful!!!!!  My DD did turn 6 last weekend and I made her a cute cupcake Vida, so it is funny that so many cupcake outfits where posted not too far back.  She got a dog which she really wanted!!!!  We had so much fun at her Bluealicious Birthday Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erika


Beautiful birthday girl, beautiful dress and awesome party decor!  Love the fluffy puppy too!



Waybuloo said:


> Hey guys has anyone purchased any custom fabric from Spoon Flower?  I've seen a tutorial for a baby mat using some custom fabric and I'm hooked


Never have and never could afford to!  It looks really neat but my sewing skills are not good enough to spend that much on fabric.



effervescent said:


> Wow you all have been chatty!  I had to skim through the thread since I was like 30 pages behind, but the cuteness is just overwhelming.  I am amazed at how awesome all these outfits are everytime I check in!
> 
> Let me share our St Patrick's Day outfits.  I apparently deleted the nice posed shots that I took, so all I have is the action shots from the parade.
> 
> Alison:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason - I didn't get one of him standing that is any clearer than this shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just cause she's cute - here's Alison cutting a rug with Daddy during the parade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My oldest, Hunter, is in Civil Air Patrol and they marched in the parade.  The parade is a huge deal around here, and one of the traditions is for the girls watching to wear brightly colored lipstick and run out to kiss boys that are marching.  Watchers also put beads on the marchers like a reverse Mardi Gras.  When I dropped Hunter off, he was in his uniform looking clean and sharp.  When I picked him up, this is what I got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said he got 22 kisses (and obviously a ridiculous amount of beads) and he can't wait to march again next year.
> I've got one more give finished, one in progress, and one waiting in the wings.  At some point I'll get to my kids' summer clothes!  I promise not to be so pic heavy in my next share!


Love the St. Pat's outfits -- your dd's is just  adorable!

And what fantastic BG's -- sorry -- I had to cut the pics so I don't go over my posting limit, but you can never be too pic heavy.  I love seeing pics of everything!


----------



## VBAndrea

Here are pics of the Joann's flyer:

Page 1:





Page 2:
On the lower left under Sew and Save is where the Keepsake Callicos are 40% off





Page 3 
Hmmm, looky here -- upper right shows calico keepsakes at 3.99 to 9.99 yard -- not what the previous page showed!!!!





Page 4:
Third column on the bottom is Licensed Prints 50% off under the 3 day sale.





Sorry the pics aren't the best.  I have not tried looking at any on-line ads yet to see if this posted as one.


----------



## DMGeurts

OK... so I bought this pattern a few weeks ago - and I've been itching to make myself a bag - I've found the *perfect* fabric.  I am undecided as to which size to make this bag, and I need help.

First - I need to know size.  I am debating between the small and medium bag.  There are measurments in the pattern, but can someone please tell me (who has made the bag) if the measurments include the strap, or not?  I don't think it does, but I am not sure.

Second - please post the pictures of this bag that you have made...  the one I am making is not Disney... but this fabric *spoke* to me again.

Does your fabric ever "speak" to you?  Like, when you see it, it says "I am destined to be _______, please make me that way."  LOL  

Thanks everyone!  

D~


----------



## mommy2mrb

TMTQ!!!

love the following photos and outfits~~~~

Blue Bday!
St Patrick's day parade
Wendy's B & The B
cupcake baby
daffodil
Minnie Mouse
all the Big Gives

think that's all I missed!  great work as always, the kids are too cute!


----------



## NiniMorris

billwendy said:


> WOW love everything that was posted!! Those Daffodil pictures just POP!!! Love the buzz and woody shirts too - cant wait to see them modeled!! Speaking of models, I actually have kids wearing something I made for a change!!! lol...we had fun at beauty and the beast tonight. I was surprised how well the high schoolers did!!! Gaston was my favorite in the show - hillarious. The kids got a bit bored with the songs that are not in the movie - lol.....of course I sat with Hannah who narrated the whole show!! She notice the strangest details. In the very opening number Han says "Aunt Wendy - do you like Belle's shoes"? - lol....cracks me UP!!!! Her headband kept slinding on her head towards the back - how should I adjust it so it doesnt do that next time????
> 
> 2 Beauty's and a BEAST!!!



Wendy...LOVE it!  My son wore that same Beast Cutie when we went ot Akershus last December.  EVERYONE loved it!  He got way more compliments than the girls did (and I spent 2 months getting the girls dresses just right!




DMGeurts said:


> OK... so I bought this pattern a few weeks ago - and I've been itching to make myself a bag - I've found the *perfect* fabric.  I am undecided as to which size to make this bag, and I need help.
> 
> First - I need to know size.  I am debating between the small and medium bag.  There are measurments in the pattern, but can someone please tell me (who has made the bag) if the measurments include the strap, or not?  I don't think it does, but I am not sure.
> 
> Second - please post the pictures of this bag that you have made...  the one I am making is not Disney... but this fabric *spoke* to me again.
> 
> Does your fabric ever "speak" to you?  Like, when you see it, it says "I am destined to be _______, please make me that way."  LOL
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> D~



First, the measurements do not 'include the strap.  In the one I made to sell (was gifted to a family preteen friend going to Disney next week) the request was for an obscene length of strap, so she could wear it across her body.  while th bag was cute, I hated the strap length.  This was a Mickey/Minnie one.

I think I posted a picture here of the one I made for the Relay for Life raffle somewhere a few pages ago.  And right now I am working on one that is to sort of match the skirt my DD10 picked out for her Easter outfit.  (at least she lets me put ruffles on her bags!  LOL) It is in yellow and black and white.  She had the additional problem of picking out fabric from my stash.... we are stuck at the straps.  I can't find any more of the fabric she wants for the straps and of course she wants those long hideous straps on it!  

The straps are normally between 18 and 22 inches long.  I think the one I did had 35 inch long straps!

As to size...the large made a great Disney bag, which then turned into a brief case for my DIL.  It will hold some files and her laptop.  Lately she has been using it most when the weather is nice and she wants to sit under the tree to work outside.  (must be nice to work in an office where you can do that!)  The large also made a great diaper bag for a mommy with 3 boys who FINALLY had a little girl!

For all the pre-teens and tweens...and I guess you can say for the teens as well, the small bag is perfect!  It is small enough to carry easy and just big enough to hold the necessities!

I haven't made the medium yet, but it is on my list next.  I think the medium will be a perfect size for me...of course a large bag would be nice for when we go to therapy....I do some of my best planning there!


Unfortunately, I don't have pictures of some of the ones I have made...especially the ones that have already left my possession.  But I might be able to get a picture of my daughter's one that is still awaiting straps....



Nini


----------



## gallafamily

DMGeurts said:


> OK... so I bought this pattern a few weeks ago - and I've been itching to make myself a bag - I've found the *perfect* fabric.  I am undecided as to which size to make this bag, and I need help.
> 
> First - I need to know size.  I am debating between the small and medium bag.  There are measurments in the pattern, but can someone please tell me (who has made the bag) if the measurments include the strap, or not?  I don't think it does, but I am not sure.
> 
> Second - please post the pictures of this bag that you have made...  the one I am making is not Disney... but this fabric *spoke* to me again.
> 
> Does your fabric ever "speak" to you?  Like, when you see it, it says "I am destined to be _______, please make me that way."  LOL
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> D~



I would suggest the medium size.  I made this just recently, and I use it as my everyday purse/bag, and I think the small would probably be too small unless you are someone who only carries like 2 or 3 items.  I don't know about the measurments...sorry.


----------



## gallafamily

Just wanted to share my 2 little ones in their St Patricks Day attire.






Also, I made some outfits for a babyshower for twin girls.  They are matching and reversible.


----------



## DMGeurts

NiniMorris said:


> Wendy...LOVE it!  My son wore that same Beast Cutie when we went ot Akershus last December.  EVERYONE loved it!  He got way more compliments than the girls did (and I spent 2 months getting the girls dresses just right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, the measurements do not 'include the strap.  In the one I made to sell (was gifted to a family preteen friend going to Disney next week) the request was for an obscene length of strap, so she could wear it across her body.  while th bag was cute, I hated the strap length.  This was a Mickey/Minnie one.
> 
> I think I posted a picture here of the one I made for the Relay for Life raffle somewhere a few pages ago.  And right now I am working on one that is to sort of match the skirt my DD10 picked out for her Easter outfit.  (at least she lets me put ruffles on her bags!  LOL) It is in yellow and black and white.  She had the additional problem of picking out fabric from my stash.... we are stuck at the straps.  I can't find any more of the fabric she wants for the straps and of course she wants those long hideous straps on it!
> 
> The straps are normally between 18 and 22 inches long.  I think the one I did had 35 inch long straps!
> 
> As to size...the large made a great Disney bag, which then turned into a brief case for my DIL.  It will hold some files and her laptop.  Lately she has been using it most when the weather is nice and she wants to sit under the tree to work outside.  (must be nice to work in an office where you can do that!)  The large also made a great diaper bag for a mommy with 3 boys who FINALLY had a little girl!
> 
> For all the pre-teens and tweens...and I guess you can say for the teens as well, the small bag is perfect!  It is small enough to carry easy and just big enough to hold the necessities!
> 
> I haven't made the medium yet, but it is on my list next.  I think the medium will be a perfect size for me...of course a large bag would be nice for when we go to therapy....I do some of my best planning there!
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't have pictures of some of the ones I have made...especially the ones that have already left my possession.  But I might be able to get a picture of my daughter's one that is still awaiting straps....
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



THank you Nini...  so tell me about the straps.    I am totally a cross-body bag carrier.    My *favorite* bag to carry is a Vera Bradley Hipster (old, old style).  This bag measures 10"w x 11"h...  so I'm thinking that the small rosetta would be big enough for me???  The strap on this bag is 60" (I just measured it)... how am I going to get a 60" strap, when fabric is only 44-45" long???  *Help!!! * 







gallafamily said:


> I would suggest the medium size.  I made this just recently, and I use it as my everyday purse/bag, and I think the small would probably be too small unless you are someone who only carries like 2 or 3 items.  I don't know about the measurments...sorry.



Thank you for the suggestion... see my above post.  Keeping in mind that the bag I am wearing is 10"w x 11"h...  and the small Rosetta is 12"w x 10"h (Medium is 16"w x 12.5"h)...  I just think the med will be too big???

Theoretically, I _could_ make both....   

D~


----------



## aimeeg

DMGeurts said:


> THank you Nini...  so tell me about the straps.    I am totally a cross-body bag carrier.    My *favorite* bag to carry is a Vera Bradley Hipster (old, old style).  This bag measures 10"w x 11"h...  so I'm thinking that the small rosetta would be big enough for me???  The strap on this bag is 60" (I just measured it)... how am I going to get a 60" strap, when fabric is only 44-45" long???  *Help!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the suggestion... see my above post.  Keeping in mind that the bag I am wearing is 10"w x 11"h...  and the small Rosetta is 12"w x 10"h (Medium is 16"w x 12.5"h)...  I just think the med will be too big???
> 
> Theoretically, I _could_ make both....
> 
> D~



I'm a cross body bag girl too. Okay . . . I will admit I am a lover of all handbags!!! To do a 60 inch strap I would just do it in two pieces of 30.5 inches. The seam will be at the top of your shoulder and will not be too noticeable.


----------



## aboveH20

cogero said:


> Side 1



That looks so cozy.  I'll always have a warm spot in my heart for Winnie the Pooh.

I have two questions for you.  First, I have A LOT of ribbon.  Do you know how to tell if it's washable?  Second, as I've mentioned before my son lives in Queens.  You've gotten a lot of snow this year and got some storms that missed us (150 miles north).  What does NYC do with all of the snow?  I can't imagine plowing in a city.  Here they just plow on top of our lawns, but they can't plow onto the sidewalks.  



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> We took the kids to the local daffodil festival today.  Here she is (and her brother) in the dress I made.  (Okay, so I went a little photo happy!)



Beautiful photos, beautiful dress, beautiful kids, beautiful flowers, beautiful weather!



billwendy said:


> 2 Beauty's and a BEAST!!!



They are all wonderful, but I especially love the roses on the skirt for "Belle."  Have you seen Mary Poppins?  I keep getting offers for reduced tickets from Disney Visa so I'm tempted to go when there's a little more evening daylight.  (I'm basically a chicken so I like to be back at Penn Station by the time it gets dark.)



erikawolf2004 said:


>



Great outfit, and how could you ever go wrong with cupcakes!



DMGeurts said:


> Does your fabric ever "speak" to you?  Like, when you see it, it says "I am destined to be _______, please make me that way."  LOL
> 
> 
> D~



Well, yes, fabric speaks to me, too.  It says, "You know I'm just going to sit in a dark drawer, smashed in with other "gotta have" fabrics, but please buy me anyway.  Who knows, it's possible some day you might be tempted to sew, and there I'll be.  Wrinkled and waiting."



gallafamily said:


> Just wanted to share my 2 little ones in their St Patricks Day attire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I made some outfits for a babyshower for twin girls.  They are matching and reversible.



So cute, times two.

Once again I'm in the position of TMTQ.  I start a multi-quote and there are so many wonderful things to comment on that I bail.  I really appreciate all of you who take the time to multi-quote and comment on so many outfits.


----------



## cogero

aboveH20 said:


> That looks so cozy.  I'll always have a warm spot in my heart for Winnie the Pooh.
> 
> I have two questions for you.  First, I have A LOT of ribbon.  Do you know how to tell if it's washable?  Second, as I've mentioned before my son lives in Queens.  You've gotten a lot of snow this year and got some storms that missed us (150 miles north).  What does NYC do with all of the snow?  I can't imagine plowing in a city.  Here they just plow on top of our lawns, but they can't plow onto the sidewalks.



For the ribbon I try to stick to cotton and I generally test what I am unsure of so it doesn't run. A bunch of this is grosgrain and I know that washes great.

As for the snow we are responsible for our sidewalks. In Manhattan they tend to truck it out. Everywhere else we have to deal with huge piles.It was along winter here.


----------



## billwendy

erikawolf2004 said:


> I haven't posted in quite a while and haven't been checking either...I can't believe you are all past 100 pages!  I sure have missed all of you!  I have a few dresses that I am looking forward to posting when they are finished-hopefully this weekend.  Love everything that I have had a chance to look at, everything is beautiful!!!!!  My DD did turn 6 last weekend and I made her a cute cupcake Vida, so it is funny that so many cupcake outfits where posted not too far back.  She got a dog which she really wanted!!!!  We had so much fun at her Bluealicious Birthday Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erika



Erika!! So CUTE!!! Love the theme! What kind of puppy did she get? She looks alot like my Zoey!!!! Happy Birthday!!!!



effervescent said:


> Wow you all have been chatty!  I had to skim through the thread since I was like 30 pages behind, but the cuteness is just overwhelming.  I am amazed at how awesome all these outfits are everytime I check in!
> 
> Let me share our St Patrick's Day outfits.  I apparently deleted the nice posed shots that I took, so all I have is the action shots from the parade.
> 
> Alison:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason - I didn't get one of him standing that is any clearer than this shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just cause she's cute - here's Alison cutting a rug with Daddy during the parade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Love the pics Kendra - the kids are really adorable!!! Gotta watch your oldest though!!! hahaha



gallafamily said:


> Just wanted to share my 2 little ones in their St Patricks Day attire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I made some outfits for a babyshower for twin girls.  They are matching and reversible.



So CUTE!!!!!!

Thanks for the comments on the kids actually in their outfits. Tim LOVED his beast shirt - lol - we called him Beasty Boy all night!! My Beasty boy actually covered his eyes when the beast was on stage - lol - Hannah's outfit was a bit big,but I thought her mom was going to put a shirt underneath it since its march, but it was in the 70's here yesterday!!!!! Elizabeth did seem to really like her outfit, especially the headband!!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

DMGeurts said:


> THank you Nini...  so tell me about the straps.    I am totally a cross-body bag carrier.    My *favorite* bag to carry is a Vera Bradley Hipster (old, old style).  This bag measures 10"w x 11"h...  so I'm thinking that the small rosetta would be big enough for me???  The strap on this bag is 60" (I just measured it)... how am I going to get a 60" strap, when fabric is only 44-45" long???  *Help!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the suggestion... see my above post.  Keeping in mind that the bag I am wearing is 10"w x 11"h...  and the small Rosetta is 12"w x 10"h (Medium is 16"w x 12.5"h)...  I just think the med will be too big???
> 
> Theoretically, I _could_ make both....
> 
> D~



I was going to suggest taking a look at your favorite bag. But you beat me to it. I like a cross shoulder bag also. Especially for vaca. Instead of fabric, what about using the nylong or cotton webbing? I like to do that, then I can put those rubber things on it, to cushion the shoulder.


----------



## NiniMorris

DMGeurts said:


> THank you Nini...  so tell me about the straps.    I am totally a cross-body bag carrier.    My *favorite* bag to carry is a Vera Bradley Hipster (old, old style).  This bag measures 10"w x 11"h...  so I'm thinking that the small rosetta would be big enough for me???  The strap on this bag is 60" (I just measured it)... how am I going to get a 60" strap, when fabric is only 44-45" long???  *Help!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the suggestion... see my above post.  Keeping in mind that the bag I am wearing is 10"w x 11"h...  and the small Rosetta is 12"w x 10"h (Medium is 16"w x 12.5"h)...  I just think the med will be too big???
> 
> Theoretically, I _could_ make both....
> 
> D~



If you are used to a small bag (wish I could be!) then the small one sounds perfect.  (and when I say necessities...understand that my 10 year old carries wrappers from gum forEVER...you never know when you might need them! And truthfully, I am afraid to know what else is in there!  LOL)

As for the straps, as previously suggested, you can use two pieces of fabric and seam at the shoulder...you can use a piece of fabric that is 2 and a half yards long...see why I have a fabric problem?  Another option is to use the D rings and make it adjustable...but I never have luck with those things.

Also, when I make them, I do not put a snap or magnetic closure on them.  (Mainly because I have problems finding them) but I have gotten three requests to put zippers in them...not brave enough to do that yet!


Nini


----------



## sheridee32

NiniMorris said:


> If you are used to a small bag (wish I could be!) then the small one sounds perfect.  (and when I say necessities...understand that my 10 year old carries wrappers from gum forEVER...you never know when you might need them! And truthfully, I am afraid to know what else is in there!  LOL)
> 
> As for the straps, as previously suggested, you can use two pieces of fabric and seam at the shoulder...you can use a piece of fabric that is 2 and a half yards long...see why I have a fabric problem?  Another option is to use the D rings and make it adjustable...but I never have luck with those things.
> 
> Also, when I make them, I do not put a snap or magnetic closure on them.  (Mainly because I have problems finding them) but I have gotten three requests to put zippers in them...not brave enough to do that yet!
> 
> I would cut the straps 31 inches each that way you have a little give for your seam allowances and if you mess up you can use the strap pattern or size as guide for the width and cut the strap any length you want thats what i have done in the past i was told to always half the length if you want it larger than what it calls for that way you can seam it together to get the length.


----------



## tricia

PurpleEars said:


> Glad to hear that the Ontario Fabriclands are getting Disney prints too. I don't know how much they cost when you get them at 40% off. We quite often get them at 50% off so they are $7/metre (and no HST!). I will be happy to pick up some princess prints for you if you need some.



I think they are starting at about $14/meter, so I would get them the same as you when they do 50% off.  But yes, I have to pay HST on top of that.  Thanks for the offer on the princess prints if I need them bad enough I may take you up on that.





teresajoy said:


> Here are the bur cloth cupcakes we made for our friend's baby shower last month. I had the girls  sew them up. They started to do the clipping, but then got tired, so I did most of that! We all rolled them up into cupcakes. These were a lot  of fun, and were the HIT of the shower!
> 
> 
> In the cupcake box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out on "the board"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply Sweet dress with a Heathersue Minnie Head.



Those burp cloth cupcakes are adorable, gonna have to remember that idea.  And very cute minnie dress too.



cogero said:


> Side 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side 2



Adorable.  Great use of the print on the fleece.




MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> We took the kids to the local daffodil festival today.  Here she is (and her brother) in the dress I made.  (Okay, so I went a little photo happy!)



Great shots, and OMG, I have never seen so many dafodils in one place. (I know, I am sheltered, but I live up north)



billwendy said:


> WOW love everything that was posted!! Those Daffodil pictures just POP!!! Love the buzz and woody shirts too - cant wait to see them modeled!! Speaking of models, I actually have kids wearing something I made for a change!!! lol...we had fun at beauty and the beast tonight. I was surprised how well the high schoolers did!!! Gaston was my favorite in the show - hillarious. The kids got a bit bored with the songs that are not in the movie - lol.....of course I sat with Hannah who narrated the whole show!! She notice the strangest details. In the very opening number Han says "Aunt Wendy - do you like Belle's shoes"? - lol....cracks me UP!!!! Her headband kept slinding on her head towards the back - how should I adjust it so it doesnt do that next time????
> 
> 2 Beauty's and a BEAST!!!



They look great Wendy, such an awesome aunt you are.




erikawolf2004 said:


> I haven't posted in quite a while and haven't been checking either...I can't believe you are all past 100 pages!  I sure have missed all of you!  I have a few dresses that I am looking forward to posting when they are finished-hopefully this weekend.  Love everything that I have had a chance to look at, everything is beautiful!!!!!  My DD did turn 6 last weekend and I made her a cute cupcake Vida, so it is funny that so many cupcake outfits where posted not too far back.  She got a dog which she really wanted!!!!  We had so much fun at her Bluealicious Birthday Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erika



Very cute.  Love the cupcake fabric for birthday clothing.



effervescent said:


> My oldest, Hunter, is in Civil Air Patrol and they marched in the parade.  The parade is a huge deal around here, and one of the traditions is for the girls watching to wear brightly colored lipstick and run out to kiss boys that are marching.  Watchers also put beads on the marchers like a reverse Mardi Gras.  When I dropped Hunter off, he was in his uniform looking clean and sharp.  When I picked him up, this is what I got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said he got 22 kisses (and obviously a ridiculous amount of beads) and he can't wait to march again next year.



My 13 yr old DS is sitting here with me and wants to know how he can get in on this action 

And holy moley, that is a lot of shirts  Great job.



gallafamily said:


> Just wanted to share my 2 little ones in their St Patricks Day attire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I made some outfits for a babyshower for twin girls.  They are matching and reversible.



Very cute.  Love the twin sets.


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

Waybuloo said:


> Gorgeous pictures - and the dress is just so perfectly planned!



thank you!  One of the digitizers did the daffodil applique design for me a few weeks back.  It turned out great!



VBAndrea said:


> Great photos!  When I saw the pics of your dh and the kids I thought, wow -- they sure look like their Dad!  Then when I saw the pic of you with your kids I thought wow -- they sure look like you!  You and your dh could be related!  I have another set of married friends who look like they could be twins!



Thanks!  It is funny!  We have so many people tell us that!  



aboveH20 said:


> Beautiful photos, beautiful dress, beautiful kids, beautiful flowers, beautiful weather!



Thank you!!!



tricia said:


> Great shots, and OMG, I have never seen so many dafodils in one place. (I know, I am sheltered, but I live up north)



Thanks!!  Those are all just partial shots of the field!! It is massive and so so beautiful.  We have taken the kids every year since they were little.


----------



## NiniMorris

I know enough not to count my chickens before they are hatched...however, a big opportunity has just landed in my lap that MIGHT mean a profit of around 500 for me.  IF it comes true...I think that serger at HSN might become mine.

Of course, I haven't gotten the contract yet, and it will mean a large amount of work to get it finished in time, but it is definitely doable!

I just need to rework my numbers to make sure my profit is what I think it is and no hidden expenses...wish me luck!


Nini


----------



## erikawolf2004

billwendy said:


> Erika!! So CUTE!!! Love the theme! What kind of puppy did she get? She looks alot like my Zoey!!!! Happy Birthday!!!!



Thank you!  Our puppy is a Pom a Poo, half pomeranian half poodle.  He is this wonderful little fluffy ball of love.


Erika


----------



## miprender

I finally have one day's worth done I finished our Animal Kingdom outfits for our breakfast at Tusker House

Shorts/Shirts for DS5 & DS3: (DS3 was the only one that would try it on)










Audrey Skirt for DD7:





Front:





Back:





DH & My shirts:






And I purchased these just because they were so darn cute:


----------



## tricia

miprender said:


> I finally have one day's worth done I finished our Animal Kingdom outfits for our breakfast at Tusker House
> 
> Shorts/Shirts for DS5 & DS3: (DS3 was the only one that would try it on)



Very cute.  Love the fabric.


----------



## princesssfws

On a rainy Saturday I was able to complete CarlaC's Sleeping Beauty.  Somehow I miscut the sleeves but I think I was able to make it work.  It's a little big but she'll only wear it for dinner at Akershus, maybe it will still fit for Halloween.

Sleeping Beauty herself:


----------



## micksmoma

I would love to see a picture of the cupcake-burp cloths before they are in the cupcake.


----------



## DisneyLaura

miprender said:


> I finally have one day's worth done I finished our Animal Kingdom outfits for our breakfast at Tusker House
> 
> Shorts/Shirts for DS5 & DS3: (DS3 was the only one that would try it on)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Audrey Skirt for DD7:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH & My shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I purchased these just because they were so darn cute:



Love the fabric for these too!



princesssfws said:


> On a rainy Saturday I was able to complete CarlaC's Sleeping Beauty.  Somehow I miscut the sleeves but I think I was able to make it work.  It's a little big but she'll only wear it for dinner at Akershus, maybe it will still fit for Halloween.
> 
> Sleeping Beauty herself:



She's beautiful!


----------



## bunny213

Okay..I've lurked here for the longest time...and just drool over all your creations.  You are all so clever and so encouraging to everyone. I've learned alot and appreciate all of you so much.  I have managed to make some appliqued shirts (by zigzag) on my old Kenmore, and can only dream of having an embroy. machine...
   I'm looking at a pair of jeans that I got at the thrift store for my DGD she's 4..and wondering if it is possible to make a skirt for her and  put some of those "ruffles" on the back.  Has anyone ever done this?  Do you think it would work?   Or should I just plan to applique something on the legs by opening the seams the way I've read about here.
    Thank you for any help you can send my way...
                        barb
        I


----------



## tricia

princesssfws said:


> On a rainy Saturday I was able to complete CarlaC's Sleeping Beauty.  Somehow I miscut the sleeves but I think I was able to make it work.  It's a little big but she'll only wear it for dinner at Akershus, maybe it will still fit for Halloween.
> 
> Sleeping Beauty herself:



That is just way too much cute... and the dress isn't too bad either.


----------



## DMGeurts

NiniMorris said:


> I know enough not to count my chickens before they are hatched...however, a big opportunity has just landed in my lap that MIGHT mean a profit of around 500 for me.  IF it comes true...I think that serger at HSN might become mine.
> 
> Of course, I haven't gotten the contract yet, and it will mean a large amount of work to get it finished in time, but it is definitely doable!
> 
> I just need to rework my numbers to make sure my profit is what I think it is and no hidden expenses...wish me luck!
> 
> 
> Nini



How exciting!  I hope it works out for you.  



miprender said:


> I finally have one day's worth done I finished our Animal Kingdom outfits for our breakfast at Tusker House
> 
> Shorts/Shirts for DS5 & DS3: (DS3 was the only one that would try it on)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Audrey Skirt for DD7:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH & My shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I purchased these just because they were so darn cute:



These all turned out awesome!  I love the fabrics you chose - and I love the Audrey skirt!  



princesssfws said:


> On a rainy Saturday I was able to complete CarlaC's Sleeping Beauty.  Somehow I miscut the sleeves but I think I was able to make it work.  It's a little big but she'll only wear it for dinner at Akershus, maybe it will still fit for Halloween.
> 
> Sleeping Beauty herself:



This is adorable - and your dd is adorable!  Great job!  



bunny213 said:


> Okay..I've lurked here for the longest time...and just drool over all your creations.  You are all so clever and so encouraging to everyone. I've learned alot and appreciate all of you so much.  I have managed to make some appliqued shirts (by zigzag) on my old Kenmore, and can only dream of having an embroy. machine...
> I'm looking at a pair of jeans that I got at the thrift store for my DGD she's 4..and wondering if it is possible to make a skirt for her and  put some of those "ruffles" on the back.  Has anyone ever done this?  Do you think it would work?   Or should I just plan to applique something on the legs by opening the seams the way I've read about here.
> Thank you for any help you can send my way...
> barb
> I



I just wanted to say WELCOME!!!    I can't help with your question, because, as of now, I only do hand embroidery... but I am sure someone here will chime in with an answer to you.  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

aboveH20 said:


> Well, yes, fabric speaks to me, too.  It says, "You know I'm just going to sit in a dark drawer, smashed in with other "gotta have" fabrics, but please buy me anyway.  Who knows, it's possible some day you might be tempted to sew, and there I'll be.  Wrinkled and waiting."



ROFL!!!  



SallyfromDE said:


> I was going to suggest taking a look at your favorite bag. But you beat me to it. I like a cross shoulder bag also. Especially for vaca. Instead of fabric, what about using the nylong or cotton webbing? I like to do that, then I can put those rubber things on it, to cushion the shoulder.



That is a good idea - I will have to look into that.  Do you know where I'd find it - do they carry it at the fabric store??




NiniMorris said:


> If you are used to a small bag (wish I could be!) then the small one sounds perfect.  (and when I say necessities...understand that my 10 year old carries wrappers from gum forEVER...you never know when you might need them! And truthfully, I am afraid to know what else is in there!  LOL)
> 
> As for the straps, as previously suggested, you can use two pieces of fabric and seam at the shoulder...you can use a piece of fabric that is 2 and a half yards long...see why I have a fabric problem?  Another option is to use the D rings and make it adjustable...but I never have luck with those things.
> 
> Also, when I make them, I do not put a snap or magnetic closure on them.  (Mainly because I have problems finding them) but I have gotten three requests to put zippers in them...not brave enough to do that yet!
> 
> 
> Nini



I would love a zipper on mine - but I have not graduated to zippers yet.  I think I am going to end up using two pieces of fabric, like you said.  But I am not sure yet.

I have determined the the small Rosetta will be the size I'd like to try first.  

D~


----------



## tmh0206

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> We took the kids to the local daffodil festival today.  Here she is (and her brother) in the dress I made.  (Okay, so I went a little photo happy!)



your pictures are so sweet and what precious memories!


----------



## effervescent

DMGeurts said:


> Does your fabric ever "speak" to you?  Like, when you see it, it says "I am destined to be _______, please make me that way."  LOL



All the time - and I always buy it, but only occasionally get to the project!  



gallafamily said:


>



Very cute!



billwendy said:


> Love the pics Kendra - the kids are really adorable!!! Gotta watch your oldest though!!! hahaha


Thanks!  I can't believe Hunter is so grown already - the uniform really adds to it.  I ran across some pictures of the Christmas that my husband was deployed, so '08 - he looked like a kid.  Now he's starting to talk about college!  



tricia said:


> My 13 yr old DS is sitting here with me and wants to know how he can get in on this action
> 
> And holy moley, that is a lot of shirts  Great job.



Tell him to buy a pair of BDUs and come on down for next year!  He'll have to march in the heat for about 3 hours, but according to Hunter it's well worth it!

Yes, I felt like I was chained to my embroidery machine forever there for awhile, but I really do enjoy making them.



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> Thanks!!  Those are all just partial shots of the field!! It is massive and so so beautiful.  We have taken the kids every year since they were little.



Those pictures are gorgeous.  I wish I could see it in person, I'm sure it's stunning.



NiniMorris said:


> I know enough not to count my chickens before they are hatched...however, a big opportunity has just landed in my lap that MIGHT mean a profit of around 500 for me.  IF it comes true...I think that serger at HSN might become mine.
> 
> Of course, I haven't gotten the contract yet, and it will mean a large amount of work to get it finished in time, but it is definitely doable!
> 
> I just need to rework my numbers to make sure my profit is what I think it is and no hidden expenses...wish me luck!
> 
> 
> Nini



Keeping my fingers crossed for you!



miprender said:


>



Love them!



princesssfws said:


> On a rainy Saturday I was able to complete CarlaC's Sleeping Beauty.  Somehow I miscut the sleeves but I think I was able to make it work.  It's a little big but she'll only wear it for dinner at Akershus, maybe it will still fit for Halloween.
> 
> Sleeping Beauty herself:



Adorable!  And I like the dress too!


----------



## billwendy

Does anyone have any experience with the LLBean girls rashguards? Im wondering if the pastel pink or blue will be come see through when wet???? I HATE that!!!

Just heard on FB that little Kade's family came back from EPCOT to find that their hot water heater in their villa had broken open!!! They had to switch to another villa!!!! I have seen some CUTE pictures of the family in their outfits!!!


----------



## aboveH20

miprender said:


> I finally have one day's worth done I finished our Animal Kingdom outfits for our breakfast at Tusker House
> 
> Shorts/Shirts for DS5 & DS3: (DS3 was the only one that would try it on)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Audrey Skirt for DD7:



Great job.  I love how they're truly African inspired prints.  Enjoy your meal at Tusker House.  It used to be a favorite but we haven't been back since it became a character meal.  Your kids will be real hits with their outfits.



princesssfws said:


> On a rainy Saturday I was able to complete CarlaC's Sleeping Beauty.  Somehow I miscut the sleeves but I think I was able to make it work.  It's a little big but she'll only wear it for dinner at Akershus, maybe it will still fit for Halloween.
> 
> Sleeping Beauty herself:



Awwwwwwwwww, I want one.


----------



## billwendy

New Big Give coming later tonight!!!!!!! You are gonna FLIP over these 2 little, and I mean little, GIRLS!!!!!! Both ready to be ruffled and dolled up!!!!!We are going to need some baby stuff too!! bibs, diaper covers, diaper bag, toy tethers!! It will be so fun!!!! Keep your eyes open!!! Who is going to be first this time?????


----------



## cogero

ooh I was wondering when we were going to see a new give and I just made my first Taggy blanket last night


----------



## billwendy

cogero said:


> ooh I was wondering when we were going to see a new give and I just made my first Taggy blanket last night



I think that will come in HANDY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blyssfull

billwendy said:


> New Big Give coming later tonight!!!!!!! You are gonna FLIP over these 2 little, and I mean little, GIRLS!!!!!! Both ready to be ruffled and dolled up!!!!!We are going to need some baby stuff too!! bibs, diaper covers, diaper bag, toy tethers!! It will be so fun!!!! Keep your eyes open!!! Who is going to be first this time?????



YAY! These will be my very first Big Gives. I'm so excited.


----------



## jas0202

Can I just say that I am in  LOVE  with the new Marissa dress pattern?  Oh my goodness.  So cute and so EASY!  I HATE zippers and this one was so easy to install I couldn't believe it!  My models are at the circus with their daddy, so just pics on the hanger this time!

Here are the fronts:





And here are the backs.  I added the ties to the back because with the contrasting sash in the front, I thought that it needed some of that color to carry around to the back too.





We're taking the girlies to a local park on Monday for their 3 year and 6 year old pictures...it's supposed to be 70 degrees here in Nebraska!


----------



## VBAndrea

gallafamily said:


> Just wanted to share my 2 little ones in their St Patricks Day attire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I made some outfits for a babyshower for twin girls.  They are matching and reversible.


I love the fabrics you used for both the St Pat's outfits and the twins.  Everything turned out awesome!



miprender said:


> I finally have one day's worth done I finished our Animal Kingdom outfits for our breakfast at Tusker House
> 
> Shorts/Shirts for DS5 & DS3: (DS3 was the only one that would try it on)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Audrey Skirt for DD7:
> 
> 
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> DH & My shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I purchased these just because they were so darn cute:


You ds is a cutie!  I LOVE the fabrics!!!  Where did you get them?  What an awesome trio you are going to have!  The outfits all look perfecto!



princesssfws said:


> On a rainy Saturday I was able to complete CarlaC's Sleeping Beauty.  Somehow I miscut the sleeves but I think I was able to make it work.  It's a little big but she'll only wear it for dinner at Akershus, maybe it will still fit for Halloween.
> 
> Sleeping Beauty herself:


Soooooo very pretty -- the dress and the beauty!



billwendy said:


> New Big Give coming later tonight!!!!!!! You are gonna FLIP over these 2 little, and I mean little, GIRLS!!!!!! Both ready to be ruffled and dolled up!!!!!We are going to need some baby stuff too!! bibs, diaper covers, diaper bag, toy tethers!! It will be so fun!!!! Keep your eyes open!!! Who is going to be first this time?????


Oh how dare you do this to me!!!!  I am planning an outfit for my dd as we speak but you know I won't be able to resist this cutie!


----------



## cogero

jas0202 said:


> Can I just say that I am in  LOVE  with the new Marissa dress pattern?  Oh my goodness.  So cute and so EASY!  I HATE zippers and this one was so easy to install I couldn't believe it!  My models are at the circus with their daddy, so just pics on the hanger this time!
> 
> Here are the fronts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the backs.  I added the ties to the back because with the contrasting sash in the front, I thought that it needed some of that color to carry around to the back too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're taking the girlies to a local park on Monday for their 3 year and 6 year old pictures...it's supposed to be 70 degrees here in Nebraska!



I have this pattern it is in my pile.

I really need to do a bowling shirt for DS first and some skirts that were planned.


----------



## billwendy

*All right!!!! January's Big Give is READY!!!!!* 
Come and meet this cute little family - the girls are just adorable!!! January is 3, and Kaitlyn will be 11 months old when they go on their trip!!! The ship date will be April 16th!!!
Thanks so much EVERYONE!!
http://disbiggive.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=januarysbiggive&action=display&thread=37

If you are unable to help in the give, maybe you could support the family by visiting their PTR - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2668153

THanks everyone!! Cant wait to see some cute little tiny girly girl stuff!!!!!


----------



## Piper

Wish I could contribute to the new Big Give.  I'm just not able to right now.  I'm having an MRI on Monday and will see the spine specialist on the 29th to talk about where to go from here.  I'm doing everything I can to avoid surgery!  Been there--done that on 4 levels of cervical spine---don't want a repeat on the lumbar!


----------



## billwendy

Piper said:


> Wish I could contribute to the new Big Give.  I'm just not able to right now.  I'm having an MRI on Monday and will see the spine specialist on the 29th to talk about where to go from here.  I'm doing everything I can to avoid surgery!  Been there--done that on 4 levels of cervical spine---don't want a repeat on the lumbar!



Piper - Awww - feel better soon my friend!! you are always so faithful to the gives, thank so much for all you have done!!!

Anyone up for making a little Einsteins outfit for January???????


----------



## PurpleEars

teresajoy said:


> Here are the bur cloth cupcakes we made for our friend's baby shower last month. I had the girls  sew them up. They started to do the clipping, but then got tired, so I did most of that! We all rolled them up into cupcakes. These were a lot  of fun, and were the HIT of the shower!
> 
> In the cupcake box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, hey, did I ever post this dress?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply Sweet dress with a Heathersue Minnie Head.



Those cupcakes are great ideas for the baby showers! Thanks so much for sharing. That Minnie dress is too cute!



cogero said:


> TJ love the minnie dress.
> 
> here is one of the things I did tonite. I finally set my sewing machine back up after taking it to my mom to try it out.
> 
> A friend of mine just adopted a baby so I made her this little gift my version of a taggy blanket.
> 
> Side 1



Very cute. I am sure your friend will appreciate it!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Greetings from WDW!!!  It's a mob scene here, but we're still having a good time.  Savannah is enjoying the extra attention her Birthday girl shirt and tiara brings, she also recieved the b day button at check in, and forgot she was wearng it when several CMs said happy birthday Savannah, lol.  Rebecca gets lots of compliments on her Rapunzel dress, but the
> big hit is my Minnie Rosetta bag.  I must have been asked a dozen times where I bought it already. I made the big one, and it's working well though I may add a higher pocket for my cell phone, I keep losing it even
> with the other pockets down lower.
> 
> Tomorrow is Epcot, I'll try to post more pics to
> FB, that's easiest from my phone, so you can get a
> sneak peak at my creations.  I promise to post pics here when we
> get home.
> 
> Have a great weekend!



Thanks for the update. I hope you are having a great time!



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> We took the kids to the local daffodil festival today.  Here she is (and her brother) in the dress I made.  (Okay, so I went a little photo happy!)



Beautiful clothing, models, backdrop, the whole works.



billwendy said:


> WOW love everything that was posted!! Those Daffodil pictures just POP!!! Love the buzz and woody shirts too - cant wait to see them modeled!! Speaking of models, I actually have kids wearing something I made for a change!!! lol...we had fun at beauty and the beast tonight. I was surprised how well the high schoolers did!!! Gaston was my favorite in the show - hillarious. The kids got a bit bored with the songs that are not in the movie - lol.....of course I sat with Hannah who narrated the whole show!! She notice the strangest details. In the very opening number Han says "Aunt Wendy - do you like Belle's shoes"? - lol....cracks me UP!!!! Her headband kept slinding on her head towards the back - how should I adjust it so it doesnt do that next time????
> 
> 2 Beauty's and a BEAST!!!



Awww, how cute. Glad to hear you guys had fun!



erikawolf2004 said:


> I haven't posted in quite a while and haven't been checking either...I can't believe you are all past 100 pages!  I sure have missed all of you!  I have a few dresses that I am looking forward to posting when they are finished-hopefully this weekend.  Love everything that I have had a chance to look at, everything is beautiful!!!!!  My DD did turn 6 last weekend and I made her a cute cupcake Vida, so it is funny that so many cupcake outfits where posted not too far back.  She got a dog which she really wanted!!!!  We had so much fun at her Bluealicious Birthday Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erika



Beautiful dress and get party decorations!



effervescent said:


> Wow you all have been chatty!  I had to skim through the thread since I was like 30 pages behind, but the cuteness is just overwhelming.  I am amazed at how awesome all these outfits are everytime I check in!
> 
> Let me share our St Patrick's Day outfits.  I apparently deleted the nice posed shots that I took, so all I have is the action shots from the parade.
> 
> Alison:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason - I didn't get one of him standing that is any clearer than this shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My oldest, Hunter, is in Civil Air Patrol and they marched in the parade.  The parade is a huge deal around here, and one of the traditions is for the girls watching to wear brightly colored lipstick and run out to kiss boys that are marching.  Watchers also put beads on the marchers like a reverse Mardi Gras.  When I dropped Hunter off, he was in his uniform looking clean and sharp.  When I picked him up, this is what I got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said he got 22 kisses (and obviously a ridiculous amount of beads) and he can't wait to march again next year.
> 
> Let me throw in some pics of some Big Gives here too - I don't think I've shared these, but apologies if I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got one more give finished, one in progress, and one waiting in the wings.  At some point I'll get to my kids' summer clothes!
> 
> I promise not to be so pic heavy in my next share!



Great job on the St. Patrick's Day outfits. Wow you have been busy with the Big Gives! I am sure the families really appreciate the time you have spent on them. Thanks so much for your work!



DMGeurts said:


> OK... so I bought this pattern a few weeks ago - and I've been itching to make myself a bag - I've found the *perfect* fabric.  I am undecided as to which size to make this bag, and I need help.
> 
> First - I need to know size.  I am debating between the small and medium bag.  There are measurments in the pattern, but can someone please tell me (who has made the bag) if the measurments include the strap, or not?  I don't think it does, but I am not sure.
> 
> Second - please post the pictures of this bag that you have made...  the one I am making is not Disney... but this fabric *spoke* to me again.
> 
> Does your fabric ever "speak" to you?  Like, when you see it, it says "I am destined to be _______, please make me that way."  LOL
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> D~



Fabric "speak" to me too - unfortunately sometimes I forget what it told me at the store by the time I get home! I will find a pic of me with my modified Rosetta for you since I made it with a zipper and across the body.



gallafamily said:


> Just wanted to share my 2 little ones in their St Patricks Day attire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I made some outfits for a babyshower for twin girls.  They are matching and reversible.



The outfits are beautiful!



tricia said:


> I think they are starting at about $14/meter, so I would get them the same as you when they do 50% off.  But yes, I have to pay HST on top of that.  Thanks for the offer on the princess prints if I need them bad enough I may take you up on that.



Please pm me if you want any princess fabric or other Disney prints. We go to Ontario a couple times a year so I can at least help them get there part of the way.



miprender said:


> I finally have one day's worth done I finished our Animal Kingdom outfits for our breakfast at Tusker House
> 
> Shorts/Shirts for DS5 & DS3: (DS3 was the only one that would try it on)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Audrey Skirt for DD7:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH & My shirts:



Great job on those outfits! Can't wait to see them in action!



princesssfws said:


> On a rainy Saturday I was able to complete CarlaC's Sleeping Beauty.  Somehow I miscut the sleeves but I think I was able to make it work.  It's a little big but she'll only wear it for dinner at Akershus, maybe it will still fit for Halloween.
> 
> Sleeping Beauty herself:



Super cute!



bunny213 said:


> Okay..I've lurked here for the longest time...and just drool over all your creations.  You are all so clever and so encouraging to everyone. I've learned alot and appreciate all of you so much.  I have managed to make some appliqued shirts (by zigzag) on my old Kenmore, and can only dream of having an embroy. machine...
> I'm looking at a pair of jeans that I got at the thrift store for my DGD she's 4..and wondering if it is possible to make a skirt for her and  put some of those "ruffles" on the back.  Has anyone ever done this?  Do you think it would work?   Or should I just plan to applique something on the legs by opening the seams the way I've read about here.
> Thank you for any help you can send my way...
> barb
> I



I just want to say welcome. I think you can easily cut off the legs from the jeans and do a ruffle along the bottom (someone had done it quite recently). I don't think you can add more ruffles on the back unless (a) you cut the seams open, and (b) manage to sew through the thickness of demin, etc.



jas0202 said:


> Can I just say that I am in LOVE with the new Marissa dress pattern?  Oh my goodness.  So cute and so EASY!  I HATE zippers and this one was so easy to install I couldn't believe it!  My models are at the circus with their daddy, so just pics on the hanger this time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're taking the girlies to a local park on Monday for their 3 year and 6 year old pictures...it's supposed to be 70 degrees here in Nebraska!



They look great. Can't wait to see them modelled!


----------



## PurpleEars

For D~ and others who may be interested:

Here's my modified Rosetta on me. Sorry I had to take a picture of myself and couldn't get sufficiently far away to get a full body.






This is the bag hanging on the door knob.





The bag is about 16.5" wide by 12" high measuring from the ribbon. The strap is 42". I just did a seam at the shoulder. The ribbon is the same level as the zipper.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!! January's Big Give is going well!!! We could really use some Disney Junior stuff for her - MMCH, Imaginaiton movers, Oso and her FAVORITE......Little Einsteins!!!!! 

Some cute little Pj's would be so sweet too!!!


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

NiniMorris said:


> I know enough not to count my chickens before they are hatched...however, a big opportunity has just landed in my lap that MIGHT mean a profit of around 500 for me.  IF it comes true...I think that serger at HSN might become mine.
> 
> Of course, I haven't gotten the contract yet, and it will mean a large amount of work to get it finished in time, but it is definitely doable!
> 
> I just need to rework my numbers to make sure my profit is what I think it is and no hidden expenses...wish me luck!
> Nini



Praying for a great answer!!!



miprender said:


> I finally have one day's worth done I finished our Animal Kingdom outfits for our breakfast at Tusker House
> 
> Shorts/Shirts for DS5 & DS3: (DS3 was the only one that would try it on)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Audrey Skirt for DD7:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH & My shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I purchased these just because they were so darn cute:



Love them!!!!  Great job!!



princesssfws said:


> On a rainy Saturday I was able to complete CarlaC's Sleeping Beauty.  Somehow I miscut the sleeves but I think I was able to make it work.  It's a little big but she'll only wear it for dinner at Akershus, maybe it will still fit for Halloween.
> 
> Sleeping Beauty herself:



Precious!!!



tmh0206 said:


> your pictures are so sweet and what precious memories!



Thank you!!!



jas0202 said:


> Can I just say that I am in  LOVE  with the new Marissa dress pattern?  Oh my goodness.  So cute and so EASY!  I HATE zippers and this one was so easy to install I couldn't believe it!  My models are at the circus with their daddy, so just pics on the hanger this time!
> 
> Here are the fronts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the backs.  I added the ties to the back because with the contrasting sash in the front, I thought that it needed some of that color to carry around to the back too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're taking the girlies to a local park on Monday for their 3 year and 6 year old pictures...it's supposed to be 70 degrees here in Nebraska!



Adorable!!  I can't wait to see them on the models! 



PurpleEars said:


> Beautiful clothing, models, backdrop, the whole works.



Thank you!!!


----------



## effervescent

jas0202 said:


> Here are the fronts:



Very cute!  I can't wait to try out that pattern.



PurpleEars said:


> Great job on the St. Patrick's Day outfits. Wow you have been busy with the Big Gives! I am sure the families really appreciate the time you have spent on them. Thanks so much for your work!



Thanks!  I have to keep busy or else I go crazy...lol.  


Does anyone know where I can get a file for Mater in 4x4 and 5x7?  Bows and clothes didn't have one and Divas Doodles only has a 5x7.  I told a friend that I would make her one of each thinking that I already had the file, but I only have McQueen.


----------



## Waybuloo

VBAndrea said:


> Never have and never could afford to!  It looks really neat but my sewing skills are not good enough to spend that much on fabric.



Whoops, it hadn't occured to me that it was expensive!  Here quilting fabric is usually $16.99/y so paying $16.20 was a discount for me   I can't wait to get back to the States and Canada and head to Joanns and Michaels and stock up!  I was looking at some Minky fabric today.. $30/y here and online from the States was $12/y.


----------



## NiniMorris

Piper said:


> Wish I could contribute to the new Big Give.  I'm just not able to right now.  I'm having an MRI on Monday and will see the spine specialist on the 29th to talk about where to go from here.  I'm doing everything I can to avoid surgery!  Been there--done that on 4 levels of cervical spine---don't want a repeat on the lumbar!



Oh Piper...so hoping you get good news.  I had the cervical spine done in September.  I only had 3 levels done.  They told me at the time I would have to have my lumbar done in a few years...(curse you PA).  So I know the boat you are in and it is NOT fun!  Sending prayers!

********

Desperately seeking an embroidery design!!!!

I need some Dora designs for the Big Give...I was hoping Heather Sue had some, but I don't see any in her shops.  Does anyone know of any good Dora designs out there?


Thanks...


Nini


----------



## cogero

Nini I posted on the give board.

Here you go bowsandclothes and divasdoodles both have them


----------



## DMGeurts

jas0202 said:


> Can I just say that I am in  LOVE  with the new Marissa dress pattern?  Oh my goodness.  So cute and so EASY!  I HATE zippers and this one was so easy to install I couldn't believe it!  My models are at the circus with their daddy, so just pics on the hanger this time!
> 
> Here are the fronts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the backs.  I added the ties to the back because with the contrasting sash in the front, I thought that it needed some of that color to carry around to the back too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're taking the girlies to a local park on Monday for their 3 year and 6 year old pictures...it's supposed to be 70 degrees here in Nebraska!



Wow!  Great job!  I love the fabrics you chose!  



billwendy said:


> New Big Give coming later tonight!!!!!!! You are gonna FLIP over these 2 little, and I mean little, GIRLS!!!!!! Both ready to be ruffled and dolled up!!!!!We are going to need some baby stuff too!! bibs, diaper covers, diaper bag, toy tethers!! It will be so fun!!!! Keep your eyes open!!! Who is going to be first this time?????



Awwww - they are so cute!  I am going to head over to the BG board, and see if there is anything left.  



PurpleEars said:


> For D~ and others who may be interested:
> 
> Here's my modified Rosetta on me. Sorry I had to take a picture of myself and couldn't get sufficiently far away to get a full body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the bag hanging on the door knob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bag is about 16.5" wide by 12" high measuring from the ribbon. The strap is 42". I just did a seam at the shoulder. The ribbon is the same level as the zipper.



Thanks so much for the picture!  So you did the large version?  It doesn't look as huge as it seems it should be.  I am debating if I should try to put a zipper in mine - I really would prefer a zipper... but I've never touched a zipper in my life.  I'll have to go in search of some online zipper tuts.  I was also thinking of adding a 4th row of ruffles - I love ruffles - but I haven't decided yet.  I just know that I love that bag - and I've been itching to make one.  

Thanks everyone for your advice.  

D~


----------



## tricia

jas0202 said:


> Can I just say that I am in  LOVE  with the new Marissa dress pattern?  Oh my goodness.  So cute and so EASY!  I HATE zippers and this one was so easy to install I couldn't believe it!  My models are at the circus with their daddy, so just pics on the hanger this time!
> 
> Here are the fronts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the backs.  I added the ties to the back because with the contrasting sash in the front, I thought that it needed some of that color to carry around to the back too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're taking the girlies to a local park on Monday for their 3 year and 6 year old pictures...it's supposed to be 70 degrees here in Nebraska!



Very cute.




billwendy said:


> *All right!!!! January's Big Give is READY!!!!!*
> Come and meet this cute little family - the girls are just adorable!!! January is 3, and Kaitlyn will be 11 months old when they go on their trip!!! The ship date will be April 16th!!!
> Thanks so much EVERYONE!!
> http://disbiggive.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=januarysbiggive&action=display&thread=37
> 
> If you are unable to help in the give, maybe you could support the family by visiting their PTR - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2668153
> 
> THanks everyone!! Cant wait to see some cute little tiny girly girl stuff!!!!!



Wendy, you need to change the link in your signature, it still goes to the old board.


----------



## aimeeg

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!! January's Big Give is going well!!! We could really use some Disney Junior stuff for her - MMCH, Imaginaiton movers, Oso and her FAVORITE......Little Einsteins!!!!!
> 
> Some cute little Pj's would be so sweet too!!!



Wendy- I can do some Playhouse Disney jammies for January. I need to re-register on the new Big Give board. My daughter's bday party is today so I am swamped today. Can you pencil me in for a pair of jammies and I will register tonight?  

Thanks!


----------



## SallyfromDE

DMGeurts said:


> ROFL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good idea - I will have to look into that.  Do you know where I'd find it - do they carry it at the fabric store??
> 
> D~



The rubber thing? Or the webbing? The webbing you can get in the fabric store, I've seen in both in with the trims and with the notions. The rubber thing, I forget the name of it, obviously not rubber thing. I did an internet search and found it on a website that sells the webbing. I just looked, and didn't save the site. 



miprender said:


> I finally have one day's worth done I finished our Animal Kingdom outfits for our breakfast at Tusker House
> 
> DH & My shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I purchased these just because they were so darn cute:




The fabrics you chose are perfect! I just love how your outfits came out. But I need to know more about those shoes!


----------



## miprender

Thanks everyone for the compliments on my AK outfits.



VBAndrea said:


> You ds is a cutie!  I LOVE the fabrics!!!  Where did you get them?  What an awesome trio you are going to have!  The outfits all look perfect to!
> !



Thanks he was the only one willing to pose I purchased the fabric last fall at RYCO in RI. They are a local company that has really nice and unusual fabric. When I saw this fabric I just had to buy it because it reminded Africa and AK. You could say it "Spoke to me"



SallyfromDE said:


> The fabrics you chose are perfect! I just love how your outfits came out. But I need to know more about those shoes!



The shoes are Birki's that I purchased on QVC. I had never heard of them until last week but my mom called me up and said they had Disney sandals and Birki was a great shoe. But they cost me $100 I have never paid that much for shoes never mind sandals but they were too cute I had to get them and since my bday is only a few mths away I treated myself. 

They also have kid sandals and my mom being the grandmother she is purchased a pair to DD.



princesssfws said:


> Sleeping Beauty herself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too Cute!
> 
> 
> 
> bunny213 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay..I've lurked here for the longest time...and just drool over all your creations.  You are all so clever and so encouraging to everyone. I've learned alot and appreciate all of you so much.  I have managed to make some appliqued shirts (by zigzag) on my old Kenmore, and can only dream of having an embroy. machine...
> I'm looking at a pair of jeans that I got at the thrift store for my DGD she's 4..and wondering if it is possible to make a skirt for her and  put some of those "ruffles" on the back.  Has anyone ever done this?  Do you think it would work?   Or should I just plan to applique something on the legs by opening the seams the way I've read about here.
> 
> 
> 
> I have not done this but check the bookmarks at the beginning of this thread or do a google search because I know I have seen something online how to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> jas0202 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I just say that I am in  LOVE  with the new Marissa dress pattern?  Oh my goodness.  So cute and so EASY!  I HATE zippers and this one was so easy to install I couldn't believe it!  My models are at the circus with their daddy, so just pics on the hanger this time!
> 
> Here are the fronts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're taking the girlies to a local park on Monday for their 3 year and 6 year old pictures...it's supposed to be 70 degrees here in Nebraska!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have printed the pattern out and I am getting ready to try it next. Your dresses came out beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleEars said:
> 
> 
> 
> For D~ and others who may be interested:
> 
> Here's my modified Rosetta on me. Sorry I had to take a picture of myself and couldn't get sufficiently far away to get a full body.
> 
> This is the bag hanging on the door knob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great job on the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waybuloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops, it hadn't occured to me that it was expensive!  Here quilting fabric is usually $16.99/y so paying $16.20 was a discount for me   I can't wait to get back to the States and Canada and head to Joanns and Michaels and stock up!  I was looking at some Minky fabric today.. $30/y here and online from the States was $12/y.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3
> Yikes why is so expensive?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## billwendy

Thanks aimeeg - I pencil'd you in for Pj's for January!!

We are uneven in the girls outfits - would anyone be willing to do a Carly Bubble Romper or something for Kaitlyn? Also, maybe some PJ's for Kaitlyn? Could also use a stroller organizer for January's stoller, some stroller blankets (for when they are in AC or if they get chilly on the airplane/at night) or if someone wants to do pixie dust, I thought some disney Sippy cups and water bottle holders would be just adorable!!!!!! Also looking for my flip flop friends and maybe a tutu bag for January????Thanks for considering!!!


----------



## tmh0206

Wendy ~ put me down for a some flip flops for both girls...just get me the sizes and color schemes.  I wont be able to start them for about a week or so because I have some other projects that have to be completed before 03/28, but that is still enough time to do the flip flops and get them mailed out on time.

oh and i guess it would be good to say I am tmhaire on the big give sight, since my id on here is different.


----------



## miprender

PurpleEars... I posted you a question on January's Big Give  Pg 4


----------



## billwendy

tmh0206 said:


> Wendy ~ put me down for a some flip flops for both girls...just get me the sizes and color schemes.  I wont be able to start them for about a week or so because I have some other projects that have to be completed before 03/28, but that is still enough time to do the flip flops and get them mailed out on time.
> 
> oh and i guess it would be good to say I am tmhaire on the big give sight, since my id on here is different.



Thank you so much!!!I'll pencil you in!!! If you could head over and officially sign up, it'd be great!!! I changed my little icon so it goes to the new board now - I had no idea it didnt - lol

Little January wears a toddlers size 9 and Mom wears a size womens 10. Lots of fun outfits to coordinate with  - you have a wide choice!!! lol....I dont think they have flip flops in baby sizes......do they??? Mom didnt give me a shoe size for Katilyn - but if you have any ideas, I could aways pm her - not sure the baby wears shoes???


----------



## froggy33

One more down!  We're going to Akershus for lunch and it happens to be Flower and Garden as well, so I designed this to have a botanical look.  It's a total frankenpattern and I love the way it turned out!








Thanks for looking!  Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## weluvdizne

ColoradoK said:


> Hi gals, I'm new here.  I think I've posted once but was just saying "Hi".  I'm a big time lurker, though!  I recently "met" mom2rtk thanks to her trip report.
> 
> Anyway, mostly I CASE stuff!  I'm really uncreative on my own, unfortunately and you all BLOW ME AWAY!!!
> 
> I recently had an idea for custom stuff for my 4 and 6 year old boys and wasn't sure if I should bother making them...thought I'd get some feedback from you people that have such a great eye, if you don't mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woody Option #1


I think they are all adorable.  What a clever idea.  Can't wait to see the finished product!


T-rox said:


> this is something i have been working on that seemed to take forever. thanks ms mckeena for the ribbon twirl tute.
> the fsl butterflys took an hour each, maybe that is why this felt like it took forever to make
> here is the skirt, close so u can see the fsl butterflys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> here is the top, portrait peasant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> here it is together in 1 pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> i just realized it is a little wrinkled, but it wasnt before she wore it to school this am i promise!


This outfit is gorgeous.  That's a long time for each butterfly, but it's worth it.  They are so pretty.  Nice job!



teresajoy said:


> Here are the bur cloth cupcakes we made for our friend's baby shower last month. I had the girls  sew them up. They started to do the clipping, but then got tired, so I did most of that! We all rolled them up into cupcakes. These were a lot  of fun, and were the HIT of the shower!
> 
> 
> In the cupcake box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All closed up in the boxes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply Sweet dress with a Heathersue Minnie Head.


Love the cupcakes.  I bet the girls had fun with that project.  What a neat gift with cute presentation, too.  The dress looks really cute as well.  I love the colors.  


cogero said:


> Side 2


How cute.  I made one for my son.  Aren't they fun and easy to whip up?  I'm sure your friend will love it! 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> the
> big hit is my Minnie Rosetta bag.  I must have been asked a dozen times where I bought it already. I made the big one, and it's working well though I may add a higher pocket for my cell phone, I keep losing it even
> with the other pockets down lower.
> 
> Tomorrow is Epcot, I'll try to post more pics to
> FB, that's easiest from my phone, so you can get a
> sneak peak at my creations.  I promise to post pics here when we
> get home.
> 
> Have a great weekend!


I don't do facebook, yet, so I can't wait to see your pix when you get back.  Have fun!



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


>


Looks like a great time.  What special memories.  The dress looks beautiful in action.  What a sweet family!


billwendy said:


> 2 Beauty's and a BEAST!!!


The outfits turned out great.  Glad to hear they all loved them.  You did a great job.  Funny story about the shoes.  


erikawolf2004 said:


> Erika


Congrats on the new addition.  Your adorable dd looks really happy.


----------



## weluvdizne

effervescent said:


> Wow you all have been chatty!  I had to skim through the thread since I was like 30 pages behind, but the cuteness is just overwhelming.  I am amazed at how awesome all these outfits are everytime I check in!
> 
> Let me share our St Patrick's Day outfits.  I apparently deleted the nice posed shots that I took, so all I have is the action shots from the parade.
> 
> Alison:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason - I didn't get one of him standing that is any clearer than this shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said he got 22 kisses (and obviously a ridiculous amount of beads) and he can't wait to march again next year.
> 
> Let me throw in some pics of some Big Gives here too - I don't think I've shared these, but apologies if I have:


Looks like you all had fun on St. Pat's Day, especially, your DS! You have been really busy with the big gives.  That is very kind of you.  I'm sure all the families have enjoyed the treasures you made for them.  


gallafamily said:


> Just wanted to share my 2 little ones in their St Patricks Day attire.


Cute ST. Pat's outfits, and kiddos, too.  The baby outfits are cute.  Love the springy fabric.  


NiniMorris said:


> I know enough not to count my chickens before they are hatched...however, a big opportunity has just landed in my lap that MIGHT mean a profit of around 500 for me.  IF it comes true...I think that serger at HSN might become mine.
> 
> 
> Nini


Good luck to you.  Hope it all works out for you.  That would be sweet. 


miprender said:


> I finally have one day's worth done I finished our Animal Kingdom outfits for our breakfast at Tusker House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Audrey Skirt for DD7:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH & My shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I purchased these just because they were so darn cute:



Love the sandals.  The outfits came out great.  Very authentic. Never done that meal, but I would love to some day.  I bet it feels good to have that major accomplishment of having a complete day's worth of outfits done.  We're going in 6 months, and I only have a few dresses and a skirt done for my dd.  Not to mention, I haven't even begun anything for the other 6 of us going with her!  How much more do you have planned to make, and how long did it take you to do this?  Nice job.  It looks great!


princesssfws said:


> On a rainy Saturday I was able to complete CarlaC's Sleeping Beauty.  Somehow I miscut the sleeves but I think I was able to make it work.  It's a little big but she'll only wear it for dinner at Akershus, maybe it will still fit for Halloween.
> 
> Sleeping Beauty herself:


She is so precious!  The dress looks great too.  Hope she can still use it for Halloween.  She's beautiful!


jas0202 said:


> Can I just say that I am in  LOVE  with the new Marissa dress pattern?  Oh my goodness.  So cute and so EASY!  I HATE zippers and this one was so easy to install I couldn't believe it!  My models are at the circus with their daddy, so just pics on the hanger this time!
> 
> Here are the fronts:


These turned out nice.  Good fabric combos!  Have fun with pix tomorrow in the nice spring weather!


----------



## cogero

froggy33 said:


> One more down!  We're going to Akershus for lunch and it happens to be Flower and Garden as well, so I designed this to have a botanical look.  It's a total frankenpattern and I love the way it turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Hope everyone is having a great weekend!



this is just gorgeous


----------



## weluvdizne

Piper said:


> Wish I could contribute to the new Big Give.  I'm just not able to right now.  I'm having an MRI on Monday and will see the spine specialist on the 29th to talk about where to go from here.  I'm doing everything I can to avoid surgery!  Been there--done that on 4 levels of cervical spine---don't want a repeat on the lumbar!


Hoping you heal without surgery.  Best wishes to you!



PurpleEars said:


> This is the bag hanging on the door knob.


I love this bag.  I know I said it last time, but really, it is great!


miprender said:


> The shoes are Birki's that I purchased on QVC. I had never heard of them until last week but my mom called me up and said they had Disney sandals and Birki was a great shoe. But they cost me $100 I have never paid that much for shoes never mind sandals but they were too cute I had to get them and since my bday is only a few mths away I treated myself.
> 
> They also have kid sandals and my mom being the grandmother she is purchased a pair to DD.


I love my Birki's.  They are so worth the money!  They are very comfy and they last a long time.  Just be sure to break them in.  It takes a while and at first, they might hurt your feet.  I wear mine around the house a little bit at a time, for about a week or two, then start wearing them out on short trips.  Be sure they are completely broken in before your trip.  


froggy33 said:


> Thanks for looking!  Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


This is gorgeous!  Perfect for flower and garden and the princess meal.  She'll get a lot of attention in this dress, I'm sure!  Is your dd getting excited about the trip?  


Well, I think I'm finally caught up.  Sorry if I missed anyone.


----------



## DMGeurts

froggy33 said:


> One more down!  We're going to Akershus for lunch and it happens to be Flower and Garden as well, so I designed this to have a botanical look.  It's a total frankenpattern and I love the way it turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Hope everyone is having a great weekend!



This is so perfectly cute!  I love it!  

D~


----------



## Diz-Mommy

froggy33 said:


> One more down!  We're going to Akershus for lunch and it happens to be Flower and Garden as well, so I designed this to have a botanical look.  It's a total frankenpattern and I love the way it turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Hope everyone is having a great weekend!



That is STUNNING!!    I love those princess designs too, did you digitize them yourself?


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

I heard from Val (Tweevil) today. She is home, but in a  lot of discomfort and pain!!! Pray for relief for her so she can rest!!!


----------



## miprender

froggy33 said:


> One more down!  We're going to Akershus for lunch and it happens to be Flower and Garden as well, so I designed this to have a botanical look.  It's a total frankenpattern and I love the way it turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Hope everyone is having a great weekend!



Just beautiful



weluvdizne said:


> Love the sandals.  The outfits came out great.  Very authentic. Never done that meal, but I would love to some day.  I bet it feels good to have that major accomplishment of having a complete day's worth of outfits done.  We're going in 6 months, and I only have a few dresses and a skirt done for my dd.  Not to mention, I haven't even begun anything for the other 6 of us going with her!  How much more do you have planned to make, and how long did it take you to do this?  Nice job.  It looks great!



I worked on it off/on for two weeks but probably in total I would say maybe 5-6 hrs for everything. The shorts are the easy fit pants that go together in seconds. I would say the skirt took the longest but I was playing around with my serger trying to do the rolled edges and ruffling.

My "GOAL" is to have an outfit for everyday. We aren't going until July but it seems to be creeping up quickly.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> I heard from Val (Tweevil) today. She is home, but in a  lot of discomfort and pain!!! Pray for relief for her so she can rest!!!



Sending prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## dianemom2

NiniMorris said:


> Oh Piper...so hoping you get good news.  I had the cervical spine done in September.  I only had 3 levels done.  They told me at the time I would have to have my lumbar done in a few years...(curse you PA).  So I know the boat you are in and it is NOT fun!  Sending prayers!
> 
> ********
> 
> Desperately seeking an embroidery design!!!!
> 
> I need some Dora designs for the Big Give...I was hoping Heather Sue had some, but I don't see any in her shops.  Does anyone know of any good Dora designs out there?
> 
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> 
> Nini



I also have seen them at Sweatpeasplace.com


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Today was my last day of snowboarding at JHMR  It was a great season with a super teacher. Today was all about the black diamonds!  And we all rocked it!!!  I had only one serious injury and that was a hit to head.  So I am calling this a great season.
Top of JHMR


----------



## MinnieVanMom

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> I heard from Val (Tweevil) today. She is home, but in a  lot of discomfort and pain!!! Pray for relief for her so she can rest!!!



Praying she gets comfort and rest.


----------



## cogero

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> I heard from Val (Tweevil) today. She is home, but in a  lot of discomfort and pain!!! Pray for relief for her so she can rest!!!



Sending prayers her way.



MinnieVanMom said:


> Today was my last day of snowboarding at JHMR  It was a great season with a super teacher. Today was all about the black diamonds!  And we all rocked it!!!  I had only one serious injury and that was a hit to head.  So I am calling this a great season.
> Top of JHMR



That is great April. I haven't been skiing in over 10 years at times I miss it.

I have decided this week I am tackling a skirt with pockets for DD and I am finally going to try the bowling shirt. I have the fabric narrowed down to 2 choices


----------



## weluvdizne

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> I heard from Val (Tweevil) today. She is home, but in a  lot of discomfort and pain!!! Pray for relief for her so she can rest!!!


Prayers sent her way.  Thanks for the update.  



miprender said:


> I worked on it off/on for two weeks but probably in total I would say maybe 5-6 hrs for everything. The shorts are the easy fit pants that go together in seconds. I would say the skirt took the longest but I was playing around with my serger trying to do the rolled edges and ruffling.
> 
> My "GOAL" is to have an outfit for everyday. We aren't going until July but it seems to be creeping up quickly.


I realized the other day that I have more projects for our trip than I have days left until the trip!Ours is in Sept., so I have even more time, but the time sure is flying by.  I just can't believe how fast some weeks pass by!  I don't have a serger, so I'm passing by some seams 2-3 times.  Good luck getting it all done.  Can't wait to see it all.  



MinnieVanMom said:


> Top of JHMR


What a beautiful view!  Congrats on a great season.  What does JHMR stand for?  Sorry I don't know.  
I don't think I mentioned it before, but I love the dress you made with the men's shirt.  It came out nice!


----------



## aboveH20

froggy33 said:


> One more down!  We're going to Akershus for lunch and it happens to be Flower and Garden as well, so I designed this to have a botanical look.  It's a total frankenpattern and I love the way it turned out!



That's beautiful and I love how you incorporated the vine in honor of Flower and Garden.



cogero said:


> I have decided this week I am tackling a skirt with pockets for DD and I am finally going to try the bowling shirt. I have the fabric narrowed down to 2 choices



You've got me beat.  I think I've had the bowling shirt pattern for about a year without making one.  Within the past week I did FINALLY print the pattern for CarlaC's striped jumper.  As you can see, I like to pace myself.


----------



## SarahJN

froggy33 said:


> One more down!  We're going to Akershus for lunch and it happens to be Flower and Garden as well, so I designed this to have a botanical look.  It's a total frankenpattern and I love the way it turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Hope everyone is having a great weekend!



So unique - love it!



princesssfws said:


> On a rainy Saturday I was able to complete CarlaC's Sleeping Beauty.  Somehow I miscut the sleeves but I think I was able to make it work.  It's a little big but she'll only wear it for dinner at Akershus, maybe it will still fit for Halloween.
> 
> Sleeping Beauty herself:



This is absolutely adorable!  My girls saw your pictures and said, "Look!  A baby Princess Aurora!"


----------



## tricia

froggy33 said:


> One more down!  We're going to Akershus for lunch and it happens to be Flower and Garden as well, so I designed this to have a botanical look.  It's a total frankenpattern and I love the way it turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Hope everyone is having a great weekend!



Great looking, very original.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

cogero said:


> That is great April. I haven't been skiing in over 10 years at times I miss it.
> 
> I have decided this week I am tackling a skirt with pockets for DD and I am finally going to try the bowling shirt. I have the fabric narrowed down to 2 choices


If you have any questions at all about the bowling shirt just ask.  I have made every mistake there is.  I can't wait to see what you make.



weluvdizne said:


> What a beautiful view!  Congrats on a great season.  What does JHMR stand for?  Sorry I don't know.
> I don't think I mentioned it before, but I love the dress you made with the men's shirt.  It came out nice!


Jackson Hole Mountain Resort.  That is at the top of the tram.  It is our tradition to make a tram run our last of the season.  But we somehow ended up in some chutes!  A great day and little DS skied all of it.

Thank you for the comments about the dress/shirt I made from the men's shirt.  It was very easy to do.  Right now I am making a bowling type shirt using a commercial pattern and taking many pictures so I can explain it better.


----------



## froggy33

cogero said:


> this is just gorgeous





weluvdizne said:


> This is gorgeous!  Perfect for flower and garden and the princess meal.  She'll get a lot of attention in this dress, I'm sure!  Is your dd getting excited about the trip?



Thanks!  I think she is.  She's just 2.5, but she's been twice before so she gets it.  Plus we're going with granny and grandpa AND going to the beach so she's pretty excited about that!



DMGeurts said:


> This is so perfectly cute!  I love it!
> 
> D~





Diz-Mommy said:


> That is STUNNING!!    I love those princess designs too, did you digitize them yourself?



Thanks!  I did digitize them myself!  I was so happy with how they turned out - they're the first people I have done with actual faces. These are 5x7. I think they'll work really well as 4x4 too.  I'll list them eventually.



miprender said:


> Just beautiful





aboveH20 said:


> That's beautiful and I love how you incorporated the vine in honor of Flower and Garden.





SarahJN said:


> So unique - love it!





tricia said:


> Great looking, very original.



Thanks all!  I wanted something I could use a lot of appliques on, but that was a little different than the Simply Sweet, since I use that a lot!  This one was also really easy to put together! I tried it on my daughter this afternoon and it looks so cute on!


----------



## PurpleEars

DMGeurts said:


> Thanks so much for the picture!  So you did the large version?  It doesn't look as huge as it seems it should be.  I am debating if I should try to put a zipper in mine - I really would prefer a zipper... but I've never touched a zipper in my life.  I'll have to go in search of some online zipper tuts.  I was also thinking of adding a 4th row of ruffles - I love ruffles - but I haven't decided yet.  I just know that I love that bag - and I've been itching to make one.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your advice.
> 
> D~



I actually didn't use any of the sizes from the pattern since it was a frankenpattern bag. I liked the shape of the bag from a commerical pattern so I used that as the base and added the ruffles and a zipper. I should be able to report how well it works as a park bag in a few weeks.

Zippers are very easy to do - I actually didn't realize they were "hard." Just take a deep breath and give it a try!

Also thanks to others for your encouraging words on my bag! I can't wait to test it out!



froggy33 said:


> One more down!  We're going to Akershus for lunch and it happens to be Flower and Garden as well, so I designed this to have a botanical look.  It's a total frankenpattern and I love the way it turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Hope everyone is having a great weekend!



Beautiful!

Wendy - thanks for the update on Val. I will continue to say prayers for speedy recovery.


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

weluvdizne said:


> Looks like a great time.  What special memories.  The dress looks beautiful in action.  What a sweet family!



Thanks!!!  


LOVE the dress posted by Froggy!!!  Those faces are beautiful!!!


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

I have been making key chains for little gifts this week.  Super easy to make and very inexpensive to make! 

Here are some of the ones I have done:


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I have been making key chains for little gifts this week.  Super easy to make and very inexpensive to make!
> 
> Here are some of the ones I have done:





What a great idea!! I've never done anything like that before, did you follow a tutorial? If so can you point me in that direction? My cousin has a bday in about a week and I'd love to throw one of those into her giftbox!


----------



## DMGeurts

MinnieVanMom said:


> Today was my last day of snowboarding at JHMR  It was a great season with a super teacher. Today was all about the black diamonds!  And we all rocked it!!!  I had only one serious injury and that was a hit to head.  So I am calling this a great season.
> Top of JHMR



Wow - gorgeous view!



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I have been making key chains for little gifts this week.  Super easy to make and very inexpensive to make!
> 
> Here are some of the ones I have done:



Awesome idea... I've always wanted to know how to do these, as well.  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

I know, you all are probably sick of hearing me lament over which serger I should buy.

All this time, I've been stuck on getting a serger with a cover stitch, and lessons.

Well, last night, I discovered some very nice tutorials online... after watching these tutorials - I actually understood how to thread, what the parts of the serger were, and what all of the buttons and dials did.  So much that I decided that I could probably learn how to use this serger with out lessons.  The serger they were using was the *Brother 1034d*.

Another issue I've had, is that it looks so complicated to switch from overlock to coverstitch on the machines - so eventually, I wanted to get two machines - one for overlock, one for coverstitch.  If I plan to do that anyway, why spend more money on a machine that does both... why not just get two machines?  So, I slept on it.  When I woke this morning, I still agreed with myself... so I ordered it.  I purchased it on Amazon, but I paid the extra to have it shipped from Ken's... I've heard great things about his store on various sewing forums.

So, I know I am getting one of the cheapest machines out there - but if it lasts me a year or two, I'd really be thrilled.  That will give me time to learn how to really use a serger and decide if I need a machine that does more.

So, anyways, I am excited!    And I paid cash for it... with $$ I earned myself, selling my AG outfits.    I am a happy girl.  

D~


----------



## dianemom2

DMGeurts said:


> I know, you all are probably sick of hearing me lament over which serger I should buy.
> 
> All this time, I've been stuck on getting a serger with a cover stitch, and lessons.
> 
> Well, last night, I discovered some very nice tutorials online... after watching these tutorials - I actually understood how to thread, what the parts of the serger were, and what all of the buttons and dials did.  So much that I decided that I could probably learn how to use this serger with out lessons.  The serger they were using was the *Brother 1034d*.
> 
> Another issue I've had, is that it looks so complicated to switch from overlock to coverstitch on the machines - so eventually, I wanted to get two machines - one for overlock, one for coverstitch.  If I plan to do that anyway, why spend more money on a machine that does both... why not just get two machines?  So, I slept on it.  When I woke this morning, I still agreed with myself... so I ordered it.  I purchased it on Amazon, but I paid the extra to have it shipped from Ken's... I've heard great things about his store on various sewing forums.
> 
> So, I know I am getting one of the cheapest machines out there - but if it lasts me a year or two, I'd really be thrilled.  That will give me time to learn how to really use a serger and decide if I need a machine that does more.
> 
> So, anyways, I am excited!    And I paid cash for it... with $$ I earned myself, selling my AG outfits.    I am a happy girl.
> 
> D~



You're going to love having the serger!  I use mine so much!   You must be so happy with yourself that you earned the money for it with the crafts that you've sold!  I know how you feel since I just bought DD10 a cello with my craft money!


----------



## Waybuloo

miprender said:


> Yikes why is so expensive?



Most things just are here.  It's just something we're used to 

MomtoAlexnWilliam - awesome!!


----------



## cogero

DMGeurts said:


> I know, you all are probably sick of hearing me lament over which serger I should buy.
> 
> All this time, I've been stuck on getting a serger with a cover stitch, and lessons.
> 
> Well, last night, I discovered some very nice tutorials online... after watching these tutorials - I actually understood how to thread, what the parts of the serger were, and what all of the buttons and dials did.  So much that I decided that I could probably learn how to use this serger with out lessons.  The serger they were using was the *Brother 1034d*.
> 
> Another issue I've had, is that it looks so complicated to switch from overlock to coverstitch on the machines - so eventually, I wanted to get two machines - one for overlock, one for coverstitch.  If I plan to do that anyway, why spend more money on a machine that does both... why not just get two machines?  So, I slept on it.  When I woke this morning, I still agreed with myself... so I ordered it.  I purchased it on Amazon, but I paid the extra to have it shipped from Ken's... I've heard great things about his store on various sewing forums.
> 
> So, I know I am getting one of the cheapest machines out there - but if it lasts me a year or two, I'd really be thrilled.  That will give me time to learn how to really use a serger and decide if I need a machine that does more.
> 
> So, anyways, I am excited!    And I paid cash for it... with $$ I earned myself, selling my AG outfits.    I am a happy girl.
> 
> D~



Congrats on your serger. I am scared of mine. My serger is just sitting on my table I have yet to use it. I think my goal is to practice with it in the next 2 weeks


----------



## aboveH20

DMGeurts said:


> Another issue I've had, is that it looks so complicated to switch from overlock to coverstitch on the machines - so eventually, I wanted to get two machines - one for overlock, one for coverstitch.  If I plan to do that anyway, why spend more money on a machine that does both... why not just get two machines?  So, I slept on it.  When I woke this morning, I still agreed with myself... so I ordered it.  I purchased it on Amazon, but I paid the extra to have it shipped from Ken's... I've heard great things about his store on various sewing forums.
> 
> So, anyways, I am excited!    And I paid cash for it... with $$ I earned myself, selling my AG outfits.    I am a happy girl.
> 
> D~



Congrats on getting the serger and what a great feeling of accomplishment to have earned it.  I got one right before Christmas and finished the edge of a tablecloth and made cloth napkins.  And I love serging hems and seams.  

I started saving the skinny little pieces of fabric that are trimmed and fall off -- they're so cute.  Don't know if anyone else saves them.    When you start using yours you'll see what I mean.


----------



## abfight

I posted pics a couple of weeks ago of little mermaid and tinker bell simply sweets, for for 3yo niece and daughter, but my 6yo thinks that she is too big for all the ruffles.  So her is my big girl outfit for her to wear to Disney on Ice




And a close up of the front




I was so excited about the back of the skirt, since the rose is enchanted I decided to use metallic thread to give it some xtra sparkle (WHAT WAS I THINKING)  I finally gave up with the silver for the dome over the rose, when on the 6th attempt I accidently unhoped the skirt  I hope that by leaving that off the rose doesn't lose something





And last a closer look at the rose cause with all the trouble I still think it looks great





Thanks for looking.  And if anyone has any advice I'd love to know how to make my 6yo think like a 6yo and not a 13 yo


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

DMGeurts said:


> I know, you all are probably sick of hearing me lament over which serger I should buy.
> 
> All this time, I've been stuck on getting a serger with a cover stitch, and lessons.
> 
> Well, last night, I discovered some very nice tutorials online... after watching these tutorials - I actually understood how to thread, what the parts of the serger were, and what all of the buttons and dials did.  So much that I decided that I could probably learn how to use this serger with out lessons.  The serger they were using was the *Brother 1034d*.
> 
> Another issue I've had, is that it looks so complicated to switch from overlock to coverstitch on the machines - so eventually, I wanted to get two machines - one for overlock, one for coverstitch.  If I plan to do that anyway, why spend more money on a machine that does both... why not just get two machines?  So, I slept on it.  When I woke this morning, I still agreed with myself... so I ordered it.  I purchased it on Amazon, but I paid the extra to have it shipped from Ken's... I've heard great things about his store on various sewing forums.
> 
> So, I know I am getting one of the cheapest machines out there - but if it lasts me a year or two, I'd really be thrilled.  That will give me time to learn how to really use a serger and decide if I need a machine that does more.
> 
> So, anyways, I am excited!    And I paid cash for it... with $$ I earned myself, selling my AG outfits.    I am a happy girl.
> 
> D~



I got that one for my birthday.  I really like it.  I have no idea what all it does though b/c I only use it for rolled hems and finishing edges inside of things I make.  It is so much faster than using a zig zag stitch.  Eventually I would love to learn how to ruffle with it.  I still ruffle everything by hand which takes up a lot of time with 2 girls.  Congrats!


----------



## dianemom2

abfight said:


> I posted pics a couple of weeks ago of little mermaid and tinker bell simply sweets, for for 3yo niece and daughter, but my 6yo thinks that she is too big for all the ruffles.  So her is my big girl outfit for her to wear to Disney on Ice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up of the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so excited about the back of the skirt, since the rose is enchanted I decided to use metallic thread to give it some xtra sparkle (WHAT WAS I THINKING)  I finally gave up with the silver for the dome over the rose, when on the 6th attempt I accidently unhoped the skirt  I hope that by leaving that off the rose doesn't lose something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last a closer look at the rose cause with all the trouble I still think it looks great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.  And if anyone has any advice I'd love to know how to make my 6yo think like a 6yo and not a 13 yo




It think that the rose  looks great, even without the dome.  The denims is really hard to hoop.  Next time you might try pinning it to stabilizer which you've hooped instead of hooping the denim.  The outfit turned out great!

As for daughters, I think they just come that way.  Some are ready to grow up young and some want to stay little for longer.   My older DD would still play with dolls (at almost 12) if she had somebody to play with, while my younger daughter has wanted to play with a doll in years.


----------



## aimeeg

DMGeurts said:


> I know, you all are probably sick of hearing me lament over which serger I should buy.
> 
> All this time, I've been stuck on getting a serger with a cover stitch, and lessons.
> 
> Well, last night, I discovered some very nice tutorials online... after watching these tutorials - I actually understood how to thread, what the parts of the serger were, and what all of the buttons and dials did.  So much that I decided that I could probably learn how to use this serger with out lessons.  The serger they were using was the *Brother 1034d*.
> 
> Another issue I've had, is that it looks so complicated to switch from overlock to coverstitch on the machines - so eventually, I wanted to get two machines - one for overlock, one for coverstitch.  If I plan to do that anyway, why spend more money on a machine that does both... why not just get two machines?  So, I slept on it.  When I woke this morning, I still agreed with myself... so I ordered it.  I purchased it on Amazon, but I paid the extra to have it shipped from Ken's... I've heard great things about his store on various sewing forums.
> 
> So, I know I am getting one of the cheapest machines out there - but if it lasts me a year or two, I'd really be thrilled.  That will give me time to learn how to really use a serger and decide if I need a machine that does more.
> 
> So, anyways, I am excited!    And I paid cash for it... with $$ I earned myself, selling my AG outfits.    I am a happy girl.
> 
> D~



Congratulations!!! I think you will love your serger and have a lot of fun using it!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

abfight said:


> I posted pics a couple of weeks ago of little mermaid and tinker bell simply sweets, for for 3yo niece and daughter, but my 6yo thinks that she is too big for all the ruffles.  So her is my big girl outfit for her to wear to Disney on Ice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up of the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so excited about the back of the skirt, since the rose is enchanted I decided to use metallic thread to give it some xtra sparkle (WHAT WAS I THINKING)  I finally gave up with the silver for the dome over the rose, when on the 6th attempt I accidently unhoped the skirt  I hope that by leaving that off the rose doesn't lose something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last a closer look at the rose cause with all the trouble I still think it looks great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.  And if anyone has any advice I'd love to know how to make my 6yo think like a 6yo and not a 13 yo


It is a very pretty outfit.  I like the rose and perhaps just a standard applique stitch to create the glass would work?  It looks great the way it is though.  



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I have been making key chains for little gifts this week.  Super easy to make and very inexpensive to make!
> 
> Here are some of the ones I have done:


Those are so cute!  Do you have a tutorial?



DMGeurts said:


> I know, you all are probably sick of hearing me lament over which serger I should buy.
> 
> All this time, I've been stuck on getting a serger with a cover stitch, and lessons.
> 
> Well, last night, I discovered some very nice tutorials online... after watching these tutorials - I actually understood how to thread, what the parts of the serger were, and what all of the buttons and dials did.  So much that I decided that I could probably learn how to use this serger with out lessons.  The serger they were using was the *Brother 1034d*.
> 
> Another issue I've had, is that it looks so complicated to switch from overlock to coverstitch on the machines - so eventually, I wanted to get two machines - one for overlock, one for coverstitch.  If I plan to do that anyway, why spend more money on a machine that does both... why not just get two machines?  So, I slept on it.  When I woke this morning, I still agreed with myself... so I ordered it.  I purchased it on Amazon, but I paid the extra to have it shipped from Ken's... I've heard great things about his store on various sewing forums.
> 
> So, I know I am getting one of the cheapest machines out there - but if it lasts me a year or two, I'd really be thrilled.  That will give me time to learn how to really use a serger and decide if I need a machine that does more.
> 
> So, anyways, I am excited!    And I paid cash for it... with $$ I earned myself, selling my AG outfits.    I am a happy girl.
> 
> D~


YEAH!  I am so happy for you!  Don't forget pictures of new machines are a must.


----------



## DMGeurts

abfight said:


> I posted pics a couple of weeks ago of little mermaid and tinker bell simply sweets, for for 3yo niece and daughter, but my 6yo thinks that she is too big for all the ruffles.  So her is my big girl outfit for her to wear to Disney on Ice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up of the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so excited about the back of the skirt, since the rose is enchanted I decided to use metallic thread to give it some xtra sparkle (WHAT WAS I THINKING)  I finally gave up with the silver for the dome over the rose, when on the 6th attempt I accidently unhoped the skirt  I hope that by leaving that off the rose doesn't lose something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last a closer look at the rose cause with all the trouble I still think it looks great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.  And if anyone has any advice I'd love to know how to make my 6yo think like a 6yo and not a 13 yo



I think this turned out great - and totally adorable!  And I think the rose looks fantastic!  



dianemom2 said:


> You're going to love having the serger!  I use mine so much!   You must be so happy with yourself that you earned the money for it with the crafts that you've sold!  I know how you feel since I just bought DD10 a cello with my craft money!





cogero said:


> Congrats on your serger. I am scared of mine. My serger is just sitting on my table I have yet to use it. I think my goal is to practice with it in the next 2 weeks





aboveH20 said:


> Congrats on getting the serger and what a great feeling of accomplishment to have earned it.  I got one right before Christmas and finished the edge of a tablecloth and made cloth napkins.  And I love serging hems and seams.
> 
> I started saving the skinny little pieces of fabric that are trimmed and fall off -- they're so cute.  Don't know if anyone else saves them.    When you start using yours you'll see what I mean.





disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I got that one for my birthday.  I really like it.  I have no idea what all it does though b/c I only use it for rolled hems and finishing edges inside of things I make.  It is so much faster than using a zig zag stitch.  Eventually I would love to learn how to ruffle with it.  I still ruffle everything by hand which takes up a lot of time with 2 girls.  Congrats!





aimeeg said:


> Congratulations!!! I think you will love your serger and have a lot of fun using it!



Thanks everyone.  I am super excited!     

So my next question:  I'd like to order some thread cones, in basic colors that I used a lot... white and black for sure.  *So, do I need to order 4 of each color?  Also, what kind of thread?*  The description says it takes regular thread... anyone that has this machine - *are there certain threads that work better than others?*
D~


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Today I am working on another bowling shirt made with a commercial pattern.  I am taking more pictures so you can see how I make them.  

I also have a test applique for a new digitizer.  It went all wrong on Friday when the stabilizer doubled back.  Now the thread breaks every 10 stitches.  I am just going to start all over again.  Of course I picked the 6X10 size because my machine does 12X7.  But it is worth it to encourage new digitizers.

Oh and 5 days till we leave again, two more swim lessons 3 hrs RT, one full waiver budget to allocate and sewing.  Anyone want a mountain vaca and help me out?


----------



## DMGeurts

MinnieVanMom said:


> YEAH!  I am so happy for you!  Don't forget pictures of new machines are a must.



Totally!  I am going to get the "old toy room" cleaned out tomorrow and turn it into a sewing room.  I actually have our old butcher block kitchen table out in the shed (we were saving it for spring to sell on Craigslist)... not anymore...  it will make the perfect table for my sewing machine and serger.  I am also hoping there will be enough room on the end for a cutting area.  

I am just so excited!  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

MinnieVanMom said:


> Today I am working on another bowling shirt made with a commercial pattern.  I am taking more pictures so you can see how I make them.
> 
> I also have a test applique for a new digitizer.  It went all wrong on Friday when the stabilizer doubled back.  Now the thread breaks every 10 stitches.  I am just going to start all over again.  Of course I picked the 6X10 size because my machine does 12X7.  But it is worth it to encourage new digitizers.
> 
> Oh and 5 days till we leave again, two more swim lessons 3 hrs RT, one full waiver budget to allocate and sewing.  Anyone want a mountain vaca and help me out?



So excited for you!   

I wish I could take a mountain vacation...  we are headed to the Netherlands at the end of May - and I am a bit nervous.

D~


----------



## T-rox

aimeeg said:


> I am just too excited for words!!!!! Grinch fabric is back on the market!!!!! For years I have been stalking ebay for Grinch fabric without any luck. Check out these awesome prints!!!
> 
> I saw this and am on "the list" for when this gets released in may. excited too!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! The butterflies really add to the outfit, but an hour each, you must have the patience of a saint!



that is sooo funny. i have no patience at all. it is a virtue i was not blessed with. lol

Alison:




LOVE IT! best one i've seen. love st pats and your little irish princess. she is rocking it.










perfect and unique.

miprender- adore those AK tusker house bfast outfits.

everyone else: really? 11 pages since friday!

question- have had my brother pe 770 since dec 25 '10.  in the last 2 weeks, it has eaten 2 t shirts. it eats the shirts, a horrible birds nest at the "eaten site" and I even have to take that plate off to get the t shirt out and the birds nest out.  this has happend while the t shirt was tightly hooped with stablizer. why is it doing this? am I possibly using the wrong needle for t shirts or something?

here is the other thing that is happening. when the machine is not eating the t shirts, it is doing loose stitches, only every once is a while, but enough to mess up the perfection of the design. i know this has to do with tension, so i have adjusted it both ways, top and bottom. is there another reason for loose stiching on top?
i really hope my questions make sense to you so i can get some help from you


----------



## cogero

abfight said:


> I posted pics a couple of weeks ago of little mermaid and tinker bell simply sweets, for for 3yo niece and daughter, but my 6yo thinks that she is too big for all the ruffles.  So her is my big girl outfit for her to wear to Disney on Ice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up of the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so excited about the back of the skirt, since the rose is enchanted I decided to use metallic thread to give it some xtra sparkle (WHAT WAS I THINKING)  I finally gave up with the silver for the dome over the rose, when on the 6th attempt I accidently unhoped the skirt  I hope that by leaving that off the rose doesn't lose something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last a closer look at the rose cause with all the trouble I still think it looks great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.  And if anyone has any advice I'd love to know how to make my 6yo think like a 6yo and not a 13 yo



This is lovely. My dd is 9 will not wear ruffles but does love handmades so I am lucky like that


----------



## ColoradoK

Hey girls, I have a question...seeing as how I want to make those Buzz and Woody bowling shirts, I see you guys talking about "CarlaC" a lot from youcanmakethis, right?  Do they ever offer discounts, etc?  I usually don't use a pattern to sew because I only make really simple things but I'm thinking I should get a pattern and don't see any bowling shirt patterns for kids in the popular brands (Simplicity, McCalls, Butterick...)  I have a bunch of patterns but I only buy them when they're 99 cents or $1.99 so $10 for a pattern is kind of  to me.


----------



## tricia

abfight said:


> I posted pics a couple of weeks ago of little mermaid and tinker bell simply sweets, for for 3yo niece and daughter, but my 6yo thinks that she is too big for all the ruffles.  So her is my big girl outfit for her to wear to Disney on Ice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up of the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so excited about the back of the skirt, since the rose is enchanted I decided to use metallic thread to give it some xtra sparkle (WHAT WAS I THINKING)  I finally gave up with the silver for the dome over the rose, when on the 6th attempt I accidently unhoped the skirt  I hope that by leaving that off the rose doesn't lose something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last a closer look at the rose cause with all the trouble I still think it looks great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.  And if anyone has any advice I'd love to know how to make my 6yo think like a 6yo and not a 13 yo




Looks great to me.  I never would have known anything was missing.

And no advice about girls from me.  I have 3 brothers and 2 sons, and like it that way


----------



## NaeNae

T-rox said:


> question- have had my brother pe 770 since dec 25 '10.  in the last 2 weeks, it has eaten 2 t shirts. it eats the shirts, a horrible birds nest at the "eaten site" and I even have to take that plate off to get the t shirt out and the birds nest out.  this has happend while the t shirt was tightly hooped with stablizer. why is it doing this? am I possibly using the wrong needle for t shirts or something?



You should use a ball point needle for t-shirts.  The reason you are getting that birds nest and it's eating the shirt is the design is too dense at that point.  It is trying to put too many stitches on top of each other.  Been there done that!  I finally bought a software program that takes care of the overly dense points in a design.  Anytime I purchase a design, especially if I'm not familiar with the designer, I run it through the software to eliminate any unneccessary stitches.


----------



## tricia

ColoradoK said:


> Hey girls, I have a question...seeing as how I want to make those Buzz and Woody bowling shirts, I see you guys talking about "CarlaC" a lot from youcanmakethis, right?  Do they ever offer discounts, etc?  I usually don't use a pattern to sew because I only make really simple things but I'm thinking I should get a pattern and don't see any bowling shirt patterns for kids in the popular brands (Simplicity, McCalls, Butterick...)  I have a bunch of patterns but I only buy them when they're 99 cents or $1.99 so $10 for a pattern is kind of  to me.



Yes, $10 seems kinda steep until you have one of her patterns.  For starters, you get many more sizes with a Carla C pattern, and also the step by step instructions are the best.  You end up learning things that you can transfer over to other patterns, and just help you in sewing in general.


----------



## billwendy

DMGeurts said:


> I know, you all are probably sick of hearing me lament over which serger I should buy.
> 
> All this time, I've been stuck on getting a serger with a cover stitch, and lessons.
> 
> Well, last night, I discovered some very nice tutorials online... after watching these tutorials - I actually understood how to thread, what the parts of the serger were, and what all of the buttons and dials did.  So much that I decided that I could probably learn how to use this serger with out lessons.  The serger they were using was the *Brother 1034d*.
> D~



Woo Hoo!! I just got the same one a few weeks ago - so far I love it!! Much easier to use than my singer was!!! Can you please point me to the tutorials? I'd love to really learn more. I typically use 3 threads to serge seams and do rolled hems - so thats 3 cones of thread at a time. have FUN with it!!!




cogero said:


> Congrats on your serger. I am scared of mine. My serger is just sitting on my table I have yet to use it. I think my goal is to practice with it in the next 2 weeks



Chiara - its time!!! you are so talented Chi, you'd have no problem - get some scraps, thread it and play!!!!! you will be super excited to see nice finished egdes it can do!!!!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Today I am working on another bowling shirt made with a commercial pattern.  I am taking more pictures so you can see how I make them.
> 
> I also have a test applique for a new digitizer.  It went all wrong on Friday when the stabilizer doubled back.  Now the thread breaks every 10 stitches.  I am just going to start all over again.  Of course I picked the 6X10 size because my machine does 12X7.  But it is worth it to encourage new digitizers.
> 
> Oh and 5 days till we leave again, two more swim lessons 3 hrs RT, one full waiver budget to allocate and sewing.  Anyone want a mountain vaca and help me out?



I WISH APRIL!!! you know Im dying to come out there sometime!!!!!!!! Have a great trip!!! lucky duck!! I have the Florida/Disney bug so BAD!!!!! We have a southwest credit......



ColoradoK said:


> Hey girls, I have a question...seeing as how I want to make those Buzz and Woody bowling shirts, I see you guys talking about "CarlaC" a lot from youcanmakethis, right?  Do they ever offer discounts, etc?  I usually don't use a pattern to sew because I only make really simple things but I'm thinking I should get a pattern and don't see any bowling shirt patterns for kids in the popular brands (Simplicity, McCalls, Butterick...)  I have a bunch of patterns but I only buy them when they're 99 cents or $1.99 so $10 for a pattern is kind of  to me.



They do sometimes have codes for discounts on that website. I have found everyone of Carla's patterns to be so worth it - its like getting a cheap sewing lesson!! She teaches you SO MUCH!!!!! and you get multiple sizes!!! Try  1, see if you like it!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I get to take the behind the scenes tour at Disney which includes a visit to the coveted costuming department at the Studios.

You have all seen what I have made but what would be best for the tour and especially the costume department?


----------



## mommy2mrb

Guess what was in my mail today????

Pixie Dust!!

thank you so much Andrea for our adorable luggage tags!

Megan's is Minnie and mine is Tink!

tell you DD she did an awesome job on them too!

we will proudly wear them on our backpacks!!

thank you again for your sweet gift!


----------



## hsembrick

Hello ALL!! 

Can anyone point me in the direction of an EASY drawstring backpack pattern?  Hoping to make some for my girls for our next trip!!!!


----------



## babynala

I'm far behind after the weekend but wanted to catch up before I continued on with the post:


ColoradoK said:


> Thanks for the feedback on my Buzz & Woody bowling shirt ideas, everyone...I really appreciate it!  I was going to make one Buzz and one Woody...and my daughter would wear some sort of Jessie option dress/skirt.  My 4 year old likes the Woody with the cow print option the best as Woody really does have a cow print vest and really only his hat, boots and belt/gun holder are brown.


Oh yeah, guess I should have looked at our Woody doll.  The shirt with the cow print is a perfect "fit" to Woody's outfit.  I can't wait to see your gang all dressed up.



teresajoy said:


> Here are the bur cloth cupcakes we made for our friend's baby shower last month. I had the girls  sew them up. They started to do the clipping, but then got tired, so I did most of that! We all rolled them up into cupcakes. These were a lot  of fun, and were the HIT of the shower!
> 
> All closed up in the boxes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made them a teeny tiny little dress, but I didn't get a picture of that either.  I made the Dad's niece a dress  to match it too, but you guessed it, I didn't take a picture of that either! I was running late that day!
> 
> But, hey, did I ever post this dress?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply Sweet dress with a Heathersue Minnie Head.


The cupcakes are so cute - great idea.  I love the Minnie dress too.  



cogero said:


> A friend of mine just adopted a baby so I made her this little gift my version of a taggy blanket.
> 
> Side 1


It looks so soft.  You might want to save some fabric because if the baby LOVES it you might have to make more!



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> We took the kids to the local daffodil festival today.  Here she is (and her brother) in the dress I made.  (Okay, so I went a little photo happy!)


Amazing, the dress looks perfect.  I love this picture of your DD and the pictures with mom and dad are great.  



billwendy said:


> 2 Beauty's and a BEAST!!!


Everyone looks great.  Sounds like you had a fun night.  Sorry - no help with the headbands, they always do the same thing on me.  



erikawolf2004 said:


> I haven't posted in quite a while and haven't been checking either...I can't believe you are all past 100 pages!  I sure have missed all of you!  I have a few dresses that I am looking forward to posting when they are finished-hopefully this weekend.  Love everything that I have had a chance to look at, everything is beautiful!!!!!  My DD did turn 6 last weekend and I made her a cute cupcake Vida, so it is funny that so many cupcake outfits where posted not too far back.  She got a dog which she really wanted!!!!  We had so much fun at her Bluealicious Birthday Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erika


Glad to "see" you again.  I LOVE your party theme idea.  Everything looks really neat.  I like how you added the blue as an accent to the cupcake dress.  And a puppy too, that is the best birthday ever.  



effervescent said:


> Let me share our St Patrick's Day outfits.  I apparently deleted the nice posed shots that I took, so all I have is the action shots from the parade.
> 
> Alison:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason - I didn't get one of him standing that is any clearer than this shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My oldest, Hunter, is in Civil Air Patrol and they marched in the parade.  The parade is a huge deal around here, and one of the traditions is for the girls watching to wear brightly colored lipstick and run out to kiss boys that are marching.  Watchers also put beads on the marchers like a reverse Mardi Gras.  When I dropped Hunter off, he was in his uniform looking clean and sharp.  When I picked him up, this is what I got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said he got 22 kisses (and obviously a ridiculous amount of beads) and he can't wait to march again next year.
> 
> I've got one more give finished, one in progress, and one waiting in the wings.  At some point I'll get to my kids' summer clothes!
> I promise not to be so pic heavy in my next share!


The St. Patrick's day stuff is really cute.  Hello Kitty is my favorite but I do love your son's shorts and shirt too.  I think it is so funny that your son, Hunter, knew exactly how many kisses he got.  Sounds like a fun parade.  

Thanks for sharing your Big Give pictures - you made so many cute things.  How very nice of you to make all of these things for the give families.  



DMGeurts said:


> Does your fabric ever "speak" to you?  Like, when you see it, it says "I am destined to be _______, please make me that way."  LOL
> Thanks everyone! D~


I haven't made this bag yet so I'm not sure but I'm really getting the itch after seeing all the pictures of them.  
I'm not sure if the fabric is "speaking" to me but I sometimes have a "NEED" to go to the fabric store.  Of course I can't leave with out spending way too much on fabric.  



gallafamily said:


> Just wanted to share my 2 little ones in their St Patricks Day attire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I made some outfits for a babyshower for twin girls.  They are matching and reversible.


I love the bowling shirt and matching skirt.  The matching outfits for the twins are really cute, the fabric is great.



aboveH20 said:


> Well, yes, fabric speaks to me, too.  It says, "You know I'm just going to sit in a dark drawer, smashed in with other "gotta have" fabrics, but please buy me anyway.  Who knows, it's possible some day you might be tempted to sew, and there I'll be.  Wrinkled and waiting."





NiniMorris said:


> I know enough not to count my chickens before they are hatched...however, a big opportunity has just landed in my lap that MIGHT mean a profit of around 500 for me.  IF it comes true...I think that serger at HSN might become mine.
> 
> Of course, I haven't gotten the contract yet, and it will mean a large amount of work to get it finished in time, but it is definitely doable!
> 
> I just need to rework my numbers to make sure my profit is what I think it is and no hidden expenses...wish me luck!
> 
> Nini


Good luck!  



miprender said:


> I finally have one day's worth done I finished our Animal Kingdom outfits for our breakfast at Tusker House
> 
> Shorts/Shirts for DS5 & DS3: (DS3 was the only one that would try it on)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH & My shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I purchased these just because they were so darn cute:


Your DS looks so cute in his AK outfit.  I really like the fabrics you chose and the color combinations.  Those shoes are so darn cute.  



princesssfws said:


> On a rainy Saturday I was able to complete CarlaC's Sleeping Beauty.  Somehow I miscut the sleeves but I think I was able to make it work.  It's a little big but she'll only wear it for dinner at Akershus, maybe it will still fit for Halloween.
> 
> Sleeping Beauty herself:


She looks so cute it that dress.  The picture in your signature of the whole gang is a nice shot.


----------



## aboveH20

abfight said:


> I posted pics a couple of weeks ago of little mermaid and tinker bell simply sweets, for for 3yo niece and daughter, but my 6yo thinks that she is too big for all the ruffles.  So her is my big girl outfit for her to wear to Disney on Ice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG]http://images2.snapfish.com/232323232%7Ffp538%3B2%3Enu%3D3377%3E264%3E6%3B%3B%3E24682647%3A%3C252ot1lsi[/IMG]



Looks great.



DMGeurts said:


> I wish I could take a mountain vacation...  we are headed to the Netherlands at the end of May - and I am a bit nervous.
> 
> D~



Enjoy.  It's a beautiful, serene country.  The only reason to be nervou$ is if you'll have to $ell your $erger when you get back.  (Get the hint? Don't take up your suitcase room with clothes, have it packed with money.)



NaeNae said:


> You should use a ball point needle for t-shirts.  The reason you are getting that birds nest and it's eating the shirt is the design is too dense at that point.  It is trying to put too many stitches on top of each other.  Been there done that!  I finally bought a software program that takes care of the overly dense points in a design.  Anytime I purchase a design, especially if I'm not familiar with the designer, I run it through the software to eliminate any unneccessary stitches.



Thanks for the explanation.  I'm slowly learning, too.


----------



## ellenbenny

aboveH20 said:


> Thanks for the explanation.  I'm slowly learning, too.



Hey Cheryl, I just wanted to say that your outfits for Peanut and Monkey came out great and they really loved them!! 

And they fit PERFECTLY!!!!!  

Great job!


----------



## Darragh

[question- have had my brother pe 770 since dec 25 '10.  in the last 2 weeks, it has eaten 2 t shirts. it eats the shirts, a horrible birds nest at the "eaten site" and I even have to take that plate off to get the t shirt out and the birds nest out.  this has happend while the t shirt was tightly hooped with stablizer. why is it doing this? am I possibly using the wrong needle for t shirts or something?

here is the other thing that is happening. when the machine is not eating the t shirts, it is doing loose stitches, only every once is a while, but enough to mess up the perfection of the design. i know this has to do with tension, so i have adjusted it both ways, top and bottom. is there another reason for loose stiching on top?
i really hope my questions make sense to you so i can get some help from you[/QUOTE]

I have the same machine and it was doing the same thing.  Called the machine repairman to see if there was anything he could tell me over the phone before I made an hour and a half drive to the repair shop.  He said the upper tension should be set at 4, the lower tension should never be messed with and to make sure the bobbin is being wound to the left when it's in the bobbin case.  Those steps mostly fixed the problem then I remembered here that I should always use a ball point needle when sewing knit shirts (like pp said).  Doing all that solved my problem!


----------



## DMGeurts

billwendy said:


> Woo Hoo!! I just got the same one a few weeks ago - so far I love it!! Much easier to use than my singer was!!! Can you please point me to the tutorials? I'd love to really learn more. I typically use 3 threads to serge seams and do rolled hems - so thats 3 cones of thread at a time. have FUN with it!!!



I am still so excited!  I've been reading reviews on this gal all day...  other than a few misc bad reviews... there are thousands of spectacular reviews!  I am so stoked!  

Here's the few links that I have:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N76frq1lEbM&feature=related

http://stitchesandseams.blogspot.com/

This guy is very informative - the machine he is using is not ours (I don't think) but great info there.  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svBmI7bpw1s



aboveH20 said:


> Enjoy.  It's a beautiful, serene country.  The only reason to be nervou$ is if you'll have to $ell your $erger when you get back.  (Get the hint? Don't take up your suitcase room with clothes, have it packed with money.)



LOL...  I know... it's sad that we are going there - and I just want the plane to drop me at Disney.  

D~


----------



## aimeeg

ColoradoK said:


> Hey girls, I have a question...seeing as how I want to make those Buzz and Woody bowling shirts, I see you guys talking about "CarlaC" a lot from youcanmakethis, right?  Do they ever offer discounts, etc?  I usually don't use a pattern to sew because I only make really simple things but I'm thinking I should get a pattern and don't see any bowling shirt patterns for kids in the popular brands (Simplicity, McCalls, Butterick...)  I have a bunch of patterns but I only buy them when they're 99 cents or $1.99 so $10 for a pattern is kind of  to me.



It really will be $10 well spent. Her patterns are extremely detailed and written well. You can learn so much from reading her patterns. It's like taking a sewing lesson. The photographs are fantastic. You can print the instructions or just read them on the screen. Also you can print just the size you need. I love not having to deal with that horrible brown tissue paper! I would be shocked if you regretted buying the pattern.


----------



## babynala

billwendy said:


> Just heard on FB that little Kade's family came back from EPCOT to find that their hot water heater in their villa had broken open!!! They had to switch to another villa!!!! I have seen some CUTE pictures of the family in their outfits!!!


Can't help with the rash guards but maybe you could post on their website - they have lots of reviews for each product.
Oh man, that stinks - hope they are all settled in their new villa. 



jas0202 said:


> Can I just say that I am in  LOVE  with the new Marissa dress pattern?  Oh my goodness.  So cute and so EASY!  I HATE zippers and this one was so easy to install I couldn't believe it!  My models are at the circus with their daddy, so just pics on the hanger this time!
> 
> Here are the fronts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the backs.  I added the ties to the back because with the contrasting sash in the front, I thought that it needed some of that color to carry around to the back too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're taking the girlies to a local park on Monday for their 3 year and 6 year old pictures...it's supposed to be 70 degrees here in Nebraska!


So pretty for spring.  



Piper said:


> Wish I could contribute to the new Big Give.  I'm just not able to right now.  I'm having an MRI on Monday and will see the spine specialist on the 29th to talk about where to go from here.  I'm doing everything I can to avoid surgery!  Been there--done that on 4 levels of cervical spine---don't want a repeat on the lumbar!


I hope everything works out and you don't need to have surgery.  



froggy33 said:


> One more down!  We're going to Akershus for lunch and it happens to be Flower and Garden as well, so I designed this to have a botanical look.  It's a total frankenpattern and I love the way it turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


Beautiful appliques and dress.  The fabrics look really nice together.  You did a great job on the designs too.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> I heard from Val (Tweevil) today. She is home, but in a  lot of discomfort and pain!!! Pray for relief for her so she can rest!!!


Thanks for the update, hope she is feeling better soon.  



MinnieVanMom said:


> Today was my last day of snowboarding at JHMR  It was a great season with a super teacher. Today was all about the black diamonds!  And we all rocked it!!!  I had only one serious injury and that was a hit to head.  So I am calling this a great season.
> Top of JHMR


What a great picture.  Sounds like you had a great season, minus the head injury.  Black Diamonds - very impressive!!



aboveH20 said:


> You've got me beat.  I think I've had the bowling shirt pattern for about a year without making one.  Within the past week I did FINALLY print the pattern for CarlaC's striped jumper.  As you can see, I like to pace myself.


That sounds a little like me too



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I have been making key chains for little gifts this week.  Super easy to make and very inexpensive to make!
> 
> Here are some of the ones I have done:


These came out really cute.  Did you embroider on ribbon or onto fabric?



DMGeurts said:


> I know, you all are probably sick of hearing me lament over which serger I should buy.
> 
> All this time, I've been stuck on getting a serger with a cover stitch, and lessons.
> 
> Well, last night, I discovered some very nice tutorials online... after watching these tutorials - I actually understood how to thread, what the parts of the serger were, and what all of the buttons and dials did.  So much that I decided that I could probably learn how to use this serger with out lessons.  The serger they were using was the *Brother 1034d*.
> 
> Another issue I've had, is that it looks so complicated to switch from overlock to coverstitch on the machines - so eventually, I wanted to get two machines - one for overlock, one for coverstitch.  If I plan to do that anyway, why spend more money on a machine that does both... why not just get two machines?  So, I slept on it.  When I woke this morning, I still agreed with myself... so I ordered it.  I purchased it on Amazon, but I paid the extra to have it shipped from Ken's... I've heard great things about his store on various sewing forums.
> 
> So, I know I am getting one of the cheapest machines out there - but if it lasts me a year or two, I'd really be thrilled.  That will give me time to learn how to really use a serger and decide if I need a machine that does more.
> 
> So, anyways, I am excited!  And I paid cash for it... with $$ I earned myself, selling my AG outfits.  I am a happy girl.
> D~


Congrats!  You should be proud of all your hard work on the AG outfits and that you were able to reinvest in your business.  



abfight said:


> I posted pics a couple of weeks ago of little mermaid and tinker bell simply sweets, for for 3yo niece and daughter, but my 6yo thinks that she is too big for all the ruffles.  So her is my big girl outfit for her to wear to Disney on Ice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.  And if anyone has any advice I'd love to know how to make my 6yo think like a 6yo and not a 13 yo


This is really pretty and I think the rose on the back with the cover looks nice.  Can't help you with the 6 year old that thinks she is 13 - and 13 today seems so much more mature then when we were kids.  



ColoradoK said:


> Hey girls, I have a question...seeing as how I want to make those Buzz and Woody bowling shirts, I see you guys talking about "CarlaC" a lot from youcanmakethis, right?  Do they ever offer discounts, etc?  I usually don't use a pattern to sew because I only make really simple things but I'm thinking I should get a pattern and don't see any bowling shirt patterns for kids in the popular brands (Simplicity, McCalls, Butterick...)  I have a bunch of patterns but I only buy them when they're 99 cents or $1.99 so $10 for a pattern is kind of  to me.


They are worth every penny!  Lots of easy to follow directions for creating the pattern and making the items in lots of different sizes.  Sign up for the newletter at YCMT.com as they sometimes send out discount codes for their site.  



NaeNae said:


> You should use a ball point needle for t-shirts.  The reason you are getting that birds nest and it's eating the shirt is the design is too dense at that point.  It is trying to put too many stitches on top of each other.  Been there done that!  I finally bought a software program that takes care of the overly dense points in a design.  Anytime I purchase a design, especially if I'm not familiar with the designer, I run it through the software to eliminate any unneccessary stitches.


Which software did you get?



MinnieVanMom said:


> I get to take the behind the scenes tour at Disney which includes a visit to the coveted costuming department at the Studios.
> 
> You have all seen what I have made but what would be best for the tour and especially the costume department?


That tour sounds like lots of fun.  As far as outfits for the tour, maybe one of your bowling shirts???


----------



## VBAndrea

abfight said:


> I posted pics a couple of weeks ago of little mermaid and tinker bell simply sweets, for for 3yo niece and daughter, but my 6yo thinks that she is too big for all the ruffles.  So her is my big girl outfit for her to wear to Disney on Ice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up of the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so excited about the back of the skirt, since the rose is enchanted I decided to use metallic thread to give it some xtra sparkle (WHAT WAS I THINKING)  I finally gave up with the silver for the dome over the rose, when on the 6th attempt I accidently unhoped the skirt  I hope that by leaving that off the rose doesn't lose something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last a closer look at the rose cause with all the trouble I still think it looks great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.  And if anyone has any advice I'd love to know how to make my 6yo think like a 6yo and not a 13 yo


Very cute -- though I guess I shouldn't use the word "cute" for your very mature 6 year old.  My 7 y/o still likes almost anything I make her.  I never overdo ruffles though mainly b/c I hate having to iron them.  My dd hates matching though.  I put a really cute outfit together for her and usually she wears shoes that are completely wrong for the outfit or will put on a sweater than clashes.  She doesn't like being "matchy-matchy" and that is what kills me b/c I am a firm believer that things need to coordinate!



mommy2mrb said:


> Guess what was in my mail today????
> 
> Pixie Dust!!
> 
> thank you so much Andrea for our adorable luggage tags!
> 
> Megan's is Minnie and mine is Tink!
> 
> tell you DD she did an awesome job on them too!
> 
> we will proudly wear them on our backpacks!!
> 
> thank you again for your sweet gift!



Glad you liked them -- posted on your PTR as well.  I did most of the initial construction but dd had to jump in at the end when it comes to sewing on the vinyl and tucking in the end -- that's why you might have some stitches that aren't straight and I think the Minnie tag had the end corners smashed all sorts of weird.

Lost quotes:
I know I lost the quote for the gorgeous Princess Flower dress by froggy.  Love the appliques!  Love the colors!

Also really like those keychains -- those might be nice Big Give items for teens and especially boys who are harder to come up with things for.

And I swear I lost another quote but can't recall, so let's just say I really lost my mind!


----------



## chellewashere

This is the new outfit I made for Lorelei. I won't tell you i had to redo the bodice 7 times cause I just couldnt understand the instructions I was looking at  And that I accidently sewed part of her bottom leg to the ruffle and refused to rip it out and resew it and that will now become the back instead of the front 
Best part is she thinks its fabulous and she loves it so its a win for Mommy


----------



## Sapper383

I made this dress for my DD6 for when we go to Chef de France in Epcot.

It's a patchwork kids, wrap dress and it's the first time I have used this pattern but it was very simple.

I'm pretty pleased the way this has turned out, I just need to add the ribbon ties.


----------



## SarahJN

I finished one of the birthday cupcake skirts.  The girls told me that they want to match so it looks like I'll be making 2 more - exactly the same.  I thought a bubble skirt would be cute - I'll have to test that out later.

I figure I'll make the skirts before I tackle the applique on the tee shirts.




mar20a by 4forSarah, on Flickr




mar20b by 4forSarah, on Flickr


----------



## Ericandjenng

Hi Everyone.

I am so far behind and don't have time to catch up right now.  BUT, I need your all's opinions please.  I bought a cheap mechanical Brother sewing machine around Christmas when my electronic one started acting up--it was cheaper than having it looked at.  Now my dilemma--I would like another electronic or computerized one but I am also thinking about a serger.  I can only justify getting one or the other (at least for now... )  Simplicity has a Singer serger on sale this week through the 24th.  Here's the link:  http://www.simplicity.com/p-5424-si...&utm_campaign=Spring/Summer+2011+Trend+Report

Does anyone have this one and what do you think?


----------



## DMGeurts

Ericandjenng said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> I am so far behind and don't have time to catch up right now.  BUT, I need your all's opinions please.  I bought a cheap mechanical Brother sewing machine around Christmas when my electronic one started acting up--it was cheaper than having it looked at.  Now my dilemma--I would like another electronic or computerized one but I am also thinking about a serger.  I can only justify getting one or the other (at least for now... )  Simplicity has a Singer serger on sale this week through the 24th.  Here's the link:  http://www.simplicity.com/p-5424-si...&utm_campaign=Spring/Summer+2011+Trend+Report
> 
> Does anyone have this one and what do you think?



I just bought a serger this morning...  the Brother 1034d.  I did a lot of research (A LOT)... and this gal was the best bang for my very small buck that I could get.  There are thousands of reviews out there for this model and 99% of them were excellent.  It's on Amazon right now for $219 shipped:  http://www.amazon.com/Brother-1034D...BK1L/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298902431&sr=8-1  (I must add, that I can't review it for myself, because it's not here yet)  

Here's the one similar to the one you want, on Amazon a bit cheaper:  http://www.amazon.com/Singer-14SH65...3?s=arts-crafts&ie=UTF8&qid=1300739215&sr=1-3
At least there's some reviews here that you can read... I didn't see any on the simplicty site.  

Personally, I would go with a serger - IF you like the machine you bought to suppliment your old one.  If not, I'd invest in a new sewing machine first.  I guess it depends on what you need the worst.

Which ever you choose, I'd make sure you read reviews first.    Please let us know what you decide - and post pictures!  

D~


----------



## Diz-Mommy

DMGeurts said:


> I know, you all are probably sick of hearing me lament over which serger I should buy.
> 
> All this time, I've been stuck on getting a serger with a cover stitch, and lessons.
> 
> Well, last night, I discovered some very nice tutorials online... after watching these tutorials - I actually understood how to thread, what the parts of the serger were, and what all of the buttons and dials did.  So much that I decided that I could probably learn how to use this serger with out lessons.  The serger they were using was the *Brother 1034d*.
> 
> Another issue I've had, is that it looks so complicated to switch from overlock to coverstitch on the machines - so eventually, I wanted to get two machines - one for overlock, one for coverstitch.  If I plan to do that anyway, why spend more money on a machine that does both... why not just get two machines?  So, I slept on it.  When I woke this morning, I still agreed with myself... so I ordered it.  I purchased it on Amazon, but I paid the extra to have it shipped from Ken's... I've heard great things about his store on various sewing forums.
> 
> So, I know I am getting one of the cheapest machines out there - but if it lasts me a year or two, I'd really be thrilled.  That will give me time to learn how to really use a serger and decide if I need a machine that does more.
> 
> So, anyways, I am excited!    And I paid cash for it... with $$ I earned myself, selling my AG outfits.    I am a happy girl.
> 
> D~


  YAY!!  I'm so happy for you, I hope it's easy to learn on and you enjoy your new serger as much as I've enjoyed mine.  I can't wait to see all your new creations.  I really miss making my own money on Etsy too, because I didn't feel so guilty buying sewing stuff and embroidery designs like I do now.  I just can't justify putting my baby down to sew for other people right now 




ColoradoK said:


> Hey girls, I have a question...seeing as how I want to make those Buzz and Woody bowling shirts, I see you guys talking about "CarlaC" a lot from youcanmakethis, right?  Do they ever offer discounts, etc?  I usually don't use a pattern to sew because I only make really simple things but I'm thinking I should get a pattern and don't see any bowling shirt patterns for kids in the popular brands (Simplicity, McCalls, Butterick...)  I have a bunch of patterns but I only buy them when they're 99 cents or $1.99 so $10 for a pattern is kind of  to me.



Yeah, I usually buy patterns for 99 cents when Hobby Lobby has sales too, but you know what usually happens?  I end up in tears because I can't fully understand the directions and go through twice as much fabric learning how to sew the dang project!  I haven't done that once with a Carla C pattern.  I agree with Wendy, it's like getting a super cheap sewing lesson.  I have a handful of her patterns and I haven't regretted a single purchase.  And yes, every now and then I've seen a 15% off coupon come through in an email or someone posts a code on here, so keep your eyes peeled!  Make sure to sign up for the newsletter too, so you'll get the coupon codes   You also save a little if you buy a bundle of patterns at once, I'm kicking myself that I didn't do this!  The patterns I've had really good luck with are the Raglan, Bowling Shirt, Simply Sweet, Strip Work Jumper, and I was lucky enough to get to test her new Romper which sews out really cute too.



chellewashere said:


> This is the new outfit I made for Lorelei. I won't tell you i had to redo the bodice 7 times cause I just couldnt understand the instructions I was looking at  And that I accidently sewed part of her bottom leg to the ruffle and refused to rip it out and resew it and that will now become the back instead of the front
> Best part is she thinks its fabulous and she loves it so its a win for Mommy



SUPER CUTE!!  Lorelei is just precious!


----------



## Granna4679

Ok...still about 10 pages or so behind, but wanted to quote as I go.



T-rox said:


> this is something i have been working on that seemed to take forever. thanks ms mckeena for the ribbon twirl tute.
> the fsl butterflys took an hour each, maybe that is why this felt like it took forever to make
> here is the skirt, close so u can see the fsl butterflys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



This is very cute and it LOOKS like the buttersflys took forever but just had to ask...What does the FSL stand for?  (I know I am probably going to kick myself for asking...probably something obvious, huh?)



teresajoy said:


> Here are the bur cloth cupcakes we made for our friend's baby shower last month. I had the girls  sew them up. They started to do the clipping, but then got tired, so I did most of that! We all rolled them up into cupcakes. These were a lot  of fun, and were the HIT of the shower!
> 
> 
> In the cupcake box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louise was smart and took a picture of one at the shower. This was the set we made for the Grandma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made them a teeny tiny little dress, but I didn't get a picture of that either.  I made the Dad's niece a dress  to match it too, but you guessed it, I didn't take a picture of that either! I was running late that day!
> 
> But, hey, did I ever post this dress?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply Sweet dress with a Heathersue Minnie Head.



Love the cupcakes...my daughter will definitely be getting some of these soon.  And love the little minnie dress....so cute!



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> We took the kids to the local daffodil festival today.  Here she is (and her brother) in the dress I made.  (Okay, so I went a little photo happy!)



WOW!!! Just beautiful.  Where exactly are these??



billwendy said:


> WOW love everything that was posted!! Those Daffodil pictures just POP!!! Love the buzz and woody shirts too - cant wait to see them modeled!! Speaking of models, I actually have kids wearing something I made for a change!!! lol...we had fun at beauty and the beast tonight. I was surprised how well the high schoolers did!!! Gaston was my favorite in the show - hillarious. The kids got a bit bored with the songs that are not in the movie - lol.....of course I sat with Hannah who narrated the whole show!! She notice the strangest details. In the very opening number Han says "Aunt Wendy - do you like Belle's shoes"? - lol....cracks me UP!!!! Her headband kept slinding on her head towards the back - how should I adjust it so it doesnt do that next time????
> 
> 2 Beauty's and a BEAST!!!



Wendy, they are all precious.....and the big girl outfit looks perfect on her.



erikawolf2004 said:


> I haven't posted in quite a while and haven't been checking either...I can't believe you are all past 100 pages!  I sure have missed all of you!  I have a few dresses that I am looking forward to posting when they are finished-hopefully this weekend.  Love everything that I have had a chance to look at, everything is beautiful!!!!!  My DD did turn 6 last weekend and I made her a cute cupcake Vida, so it is funny that so many cupcake outfits where posted not too far back.  She got a dog which she really wanted!!!!  We had so much fun at her Bluealicious Birthday Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erika



How Creative!!!  I love the "bluealicious" theme!  Such a beautiful little girl too!
Happy Birthday!!



effervescent said:


> Wow you all have been chatty!  I had to skim through the thread since I was like 30 pages behind, but the cuteness is just overwhelming.  I am amazed at how awesome all these outfits are everytime I check in!
> 
> Let me share our St Patrick's Day outfits.  I apparently deleted the nice posed shots that I took, so all I have is the action shots from the parade.
> 
> Alison:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My oldest, Hunter, is in Civil Air Patrol and they marched in the parade.  The parade is a huge deal around here, and one of the traditions is for the girls watching to wear brightly colored lipstick and run out to kiss boys that are marching.  Watchers also put beads on the marchers like a reverse Mardi Gras.  When I dropped Hunter off, he was in his uniform looking clean and sharp.  When I picked him up, this is what I got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said he got 22 kisses (and obviously a ridiculous amount of beads) and he can't wait to march again next year.
> 
> I promise not to be so pic heavy in my next share!



Oh my...what a little cutie!  And congrats to your DS for getting sooooo many "kisses"  Ha!  He is a lucky guy!!





gallafamily said:


> Just wanted to share my 2 little ones in their St Patricks Day attire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I made some outfits for a babyshower for twin girls.  They are matching and reversible.



I really like these outfits.  I was so busy I didn't get around to making St. Patricks day anything this year 

The twin outfits are beautiful.  I know they will love them.



aboveH20 said:


> They are all wonderful, but I especially love the roses on the skirt for "Belle."  Have you seen Mary Poppins?  I keep getting offers for reduced tickets from Disney Visa so I'm tempted to go when there's a little more evening daylight.  (I'm basically a chicken so I like to be back at Penn Station by the time it gets dark.)
> 
> Well, yes, fabric speaks to me, too.  It says, "You know I'm just going to sit in a dark drawer, smashed in with other "gotta have" fabrics, but please buy me anyway.  Who knows, it's possible some day you might be tempted to sew, and there I'll be.  Wrinkled and waiting."


My DGD got to see Mary Poppins last year when she was 5.  She went with her mom and great-aunt.  They said it was one of the best broadway shows ever!!

Hahahaha...this made me laugh out loud!!




miprender said:


> I finally have one day's worth done I finished our Animal Kingdom outfits for our breakfast at Tusker House
> 
> Shorts/Shirts for DS5 & DS3: (DS3 was the only one that would try it on)



These are adorable...and little guy is just too stinkin' cute!!!  Love the skirt too!  Can't wait to see the action shots with all of you in them.



princesssfws said:


> On a rainy Saturday I was able to complete CarlaC's Sleeping Beauty.  Somehow I miscut the sleeves but I think I was able to make it work.  It's a little big but she'll only wear it for dinner at Akershus, maybe it will still fit for Halloween.
> 
> Sleeping Beauty herself:




You did a great job.  She will grow into the dress......and probably WAY too soon!


----------



## DMGeurts

SarahJN said:


> I finished one of the birthday cupcake skirts.  The girls told me that they want to match so it looks like I'll be making 2 more - exactly the same.  I thought a bubble skirt would be cute - I'll have to test that out later.
> 
> I figure I'll make the skirts before I tackle the applique on the tee shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mar20a by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mar20b by 4forSarah, on Flickr



So adorable... and I love to sit here and look at your photography - it's just beautiful!  



Sapper383 said:


> I made this dress for my DD6 for when we go to Chef de France in Epcot.
> 
> It's a patchwork kids, wrap dress and it's the first time I have used this pattern but it was very simple.
> 
> I'm pretty pleased the way this has turned out, I just need to add the ribbon ties.



I love this too!  It will be perfect for Chef de France~  



chellewashere said:


> This is the new outfit I made for Lorelei. I won't tell you i had to redo the bodice 7 times cause I just couldnt understand the instructions I was looking at  And that I accidently sewed part of her bottom leg to the ruffle and refused to rip it out and resew it and that will now become the back instead of the front
> Best part is she thinks its fabulous and she loves it so its a win for Mommy



Adorable!  Lorelei is so cute!  

D~


----------



## angeque143

Just found this thread!! What a set of talented ladies!! I am so jealous...I have my Disney Brother sitting collecting dust...I think I need to break it in!!!


I mainly crochet......


----------



## NaeNae

babynala said:


> Which software did you get?QUOTE]
> 
> I have Designer's Gallery DensityWorks.


----------



## billwendy

MinnieVanMom said:


> I get to take the behind the scenes tour at Disney which includes a visit to the coveted costuming department at the Studios.
> 
> You have all seen what I have made but what would be best for the tour and especially the costume department?



April I am super JEALOUS!! I wish I could just fly down for the day and to the tour with you - that would be so totally FUN!!!!! What day are you doing it? Is Hunter too young for it?



Ericandjenng said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> I am so far behind and don't have time to catch up right now.  BUT, I need your all's opinions please.  I bought a cheap mechanical Brother sewing machine around Christmas when my electronic one started acting up--it was cheaper than having it looked at.  Now my dilemma--I would like another electronic or computerized one but I am also thinking about a serger.  I can only justify getting one or the other (at least for now... )  Simplicity has a Singer serger on sale this week through the 24th.  Here's the link:  http://www.simplicity.com/p-5424-si...&utm_campaign=Spring/Summer+2011+Trend+Report
> 
> Does anyone have this one and what do you think?



Hey Girl!!

Okay - just throwing my input in - I had the Singer 14SH654 and just recently got off of craigslist the Brother 1034d serger. My singer was a few models down from yours, but honestly I never knew serging was so fun until I got my Brother. The singer was just not user friendly, hard to thread, pain in the neck - lol...but it was a different model than the one you are looking at. I am LOVING my new Brother though!!!! So user friendly, sews like a dream!!!! Easy to thread too!!!! plus others on here have it, so easy to ask questions!!! If its not much more, I'd try the brother one!!!!!


----------



## dianemom2

Sapper383 said:


> I made this dress for my DD6 for when we go to Chef de France in Epcot.
> 
> It's a patchwork kids, wrap dress and it's the first time I have used this pattern but it was very simple.
> 
> I'm pretty pleased the way this has turned out, I just need to add the ribbon ties.



I have looked at this pattern several times.  I really like it.  Was it a good pattern?


----------



## DMGeurts

angeque143 said:


> Just found this thread!! What a set of talented ladies!! I am so jealous...I have my Disney Brother sitting collecting dust...I think I need to break it in!!!
> 
> 
> I mainly crochet......



WOW!!  You do beautiful work!



billwendy said:


> Okay - just throwing my input in - I had the Singer 14SH654 and just recently got off of craigslist the Brother 1034d serger. My singer was a few models down from yours, but honestly I never knew serging was so fun until I got my Brother. The singer was just not user friendly, hard to thread, pain in the neck - lol...but it was a different model than the one you are looking at. I am LOVING my new Brother though!!!! So user friendly, sews like a dream!!!! Easy to thread too!!!! plus others on here have it, so easy to ask questions!!! If its not much more, I'd try the brother one!!!!!



That's another reason I got it... there were so many here that had it.  

   Oh and BTW... IT SHIPPED already!!!!    

D~  <---- who is already stalking the UPS man.


----------



## VBAndrea

chellewashere said:


> This is the new outfit I made for Lorelei. I won't tell you i had to redo the bodice 7 times cause I just couldnt understand the instructions I was looking at  And that I accidently sewed part of her bottom leg to the ruffle and refused to rip it out and resew it and that will now become the back instead of the front
> Best part is she thinks its fabulous and she loves it so its a win for Mommy


Very cute -- pretty fabric and pretty dd 



Sapper383 said:


> I made this dress for my DD6 for when we go to Chef de France in Epcot.
> 
> It's a patchwork kids, wrap dress and it's the first time I have used this pattern but it was very simple.
> 
> I'm pretty pleased the way this has turned out, I just need to add the ribbon ties.


Adorable!  I love wrap dresses.  



SarahJN said:


> I finished one of the birthday cupcake skirts.  The girls told me that they want to match so it looks like I'll be making 2 more - exactly the same.  I thought a bubble skirt would be cute - I'll have to test that out later.
> 
> I figure I'll make the skirts before I tackle the applique on the tee shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mar20a by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mar20b by 4forSarah, on Flickr


Looks awesome and I love your cupcake fabric.



Ericandjenng said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> I am so far behind and don't have time to catch up right now.  BUT, I need your all's opinions please.  I bought a cheap mechanical Brother sewing machine around Christmas when my electronic one started acting up--it was cheaper than having it looked at.  Now my dilemma--I would like another electronic or computerized one but I am also thinking about a serger.  I can only justify getting one or the other (at least for now... )  Simplicity has a Singer serger on sale this week through the 24th.  Here's the link:  http://www.simplicity.com/p-5424-si...&utm_campaign=Spring/Summer+2011+Trend+Report
> 
> Does anyone have this one and what do you think?


I don't have that exact model but mine looks very similar (I probably just have an older model).  IMO all it is really good for is finishing seams.  For the life of me I can't do a rolled hem or anything else with it for that matter.  Threading is a little tricky but not too bad.  I usually tie off, but often something doesn't go right.  I've had a few times where it's taken me over 30 minutes to figure out what I was doing wrong.  All in all, I wouldn't buy the same machine again.  I'd spend a little more and get something better.



angeque143 said:


> Just found this thread!! What a set of talented ladies!! I am so jealous...I have my Disney Brother sitting collecting dust...I think I need to break it in!!!
> 
> 
> I mainly crochet......



Welcome!  Cute hats!  I can crochet a granny square and it ends there!  I'd love to be able to knit or crochet sweaters ~ perhaps in another life.


----------



## Sapper383

dianemom2 said:


> I have looked at this pattern several times.  I really like it.  Was it a good pattern?



I'm not the best at sewing but I found this pattern realy easy to follow. The only thing is, I'm glad I made my daughter the next size up as I think if I made the size for her age it would have been too small.


----------



## effervescent

Is there anyone with digitizing experience that would be willing to do some words for me?  I haven't played around with Stitch Era enough to give it a go, unless someone can give me step by step directions for dummies.    I would really appreciate any help someone can give me!



T-rox said:


> question- have had my brother pe 770 since dec 25 '10.  in the last 2 weeks, it has eaten 2 t shirts. it eats the shirts, a horrible birds nest at the "eaten site" and I even have to take that plate off to get the t shirt out and the birds nest out.  this has happend while the t shirt was tightly hooped with stablizer. why is it doing this? am I possibly using the wrong needle for t shirts or something?
> 
> here is the other thing that is happening. when the machine is not eating the t shirts, it is doing loose stitches, only every once is a while, but enough to mess up the perfection of the design. i know this has to do with tension, so i have adjusted it both ways, top and bottom. is there another reason for loose stiching on top?
> i really hope my questions make sense to you so i can get some help from you




I am just flying by, but I saw this and wanted to share my experience.  I had the same issues and tried adjusting the tension to no avail.  After a night of googling I found the schematics for the machine, so I (along with DH) took the top cover off and found that there was a huge snag up of thread in the upper tension discs.  It still appeared to thread okay, but the thread wasn't catching in the discs so the upper thread was getting no tension control.  It caused all sorts of wacky problems and once I got that thread out, all was well again.  If you google there are solutions to getting the thread out without removing the cover - I want to say dental floss but not 100% on that.  If you have been embroidering tshirts with the same type of needle without issue, I would look for thread or lint caught somewhere in the machine.


----------



## saraheeyore

made a crayon roll. its not perfect but its my first one. I then had to make another as my daughter wanted one and that was "boys material" so she didn't want that one


----------



## saraheeyore

i've also got several pairs of shorts made i was suprised how easy these were to make











he's got dinner all down his t-shirt i think


----------



## chellewashere

Hi...just wondering if y'all got the 25% off coupon from Joanns today? Should be great since it can be combined with the big sale this weekend.


----------



## saraheeyore

and one more. i'm on a roll tonight

african dance costume


----------



## VBAndrea

saraheeyore said:


> made a crayon roll. its not perfect but its my first one. I then had to make another as my daughter wanted one and that was "boys material" so she didn't want that one


It looks great!  I really need to try my hand at one -- for colored pencils for the kids.  They are just thrown into gallon zip locks right now but they like taking them in the car and roll ups would be so much neater than a plastic bag.



saraheeyore said:


> i've also got several pairs of shorts made i was suprised how easy these were to make
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's got dinner all down his t-shirt i think


Your shorts look great and what a sweetie you have there!  He's adorable!



chellewashere said:


> Hi...just wondering if y'all got the 25% off coupon from Joanns today? Should be great since it can be combined with the big sale this weekend.


Yes -- I meant to post an enabler alert.  I got the coupon e-mailed to me today and it's good for sale merchandise as well!!!!  I know all the good licensed fabric will be picked over.  We have a poor selection as it is.  I need to stock up on some Tink though for BG's and they usually have one of two Tink's in stock.



saraheeyore said:


> and one more. i'm on a roll tonight
> 
> african dance costume


I Love that!!!  How Awesome!!!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

Since I have been stuck at home with a sick one today, I have been finalizing my plans for clothes/t shirts for our Disney trip in September. 

As always, I get stuck when it comes to ideas about my hubby's favorite restaurant...Biergarten!  Last year there were 7 of us and we were all the Seven Dwarfs, with the girls in Snow White dresses and their dwarf was peeking out under the top skirt in the Peek a boo skirt.  (an idea that was born here actually!)

Now, this  year, while there will be 8 of us, only 4 will be wearing matchy shirts.  My DD10 wants the Evil Queen transforming into the Witch from Heather Sue.  

Now I can't think of anything to 'theme' with that for Hubby, myself and DS9.


Any ideas?


Nini


----------



## chellewashere

I just found out my sewing machine has a cutter attachment foot you can buy for it has anyone ever done this and do they work OK? It says you use it with an overcast stitch I think????

Also thank you so much VBAndrea, Diz-Mommy and DMGeurts encouraging words are what makes me think hey I can do the next one before the hubbykins sees how much I have spent on fabric that is currently sitting in a tote waiting for a pattern


----------



## chellewashere

VBAndrea said:


> Yes -- I meant to post an enabler alert.  I got the coupon e-mailed to me today and it's good for sale merchandise as well!!!!  I know all the good licensed fabric will be picked over.  We have a poor selection as it is.  I need to stock up on some Tink though for BG's and they usually have one of two Tink's in stock.



Too bad Joann's not like Old Navy you can buy it before it goes on sale then bring it back on sale day with the coupon to get the discount...
they dont do that do they??


----------



## billwendy

chellewashere said:


> Hi...just wondering if y'all got the 25% off coupon from Joanns today? Should be great since it can be combined with the big sale this weekend.



Bummer I didnt get one!!!!


----------



## ellenbenny

billwendy said:


> Bummer I didnt get one!!!!



It came with a second one for a 'friend' so I can email you a copy


----------



## aboveH20

Granna4679 said:


> My DGD got to see Mary Poppins last year when she was 5.  She went with her mom and great-aunt.  They said it was one of the best broadway shows ever!!
> 
> Hahahaha...this made me laugh out loud!!



Thanks for the recommendation.  I've seen Little Mermaid, Lion King, Beauty and the Beast (twice), and Aida, so I think I'll add Mary Poppins to my "collection"  when the weather's a bit warmer and daylight lasts a bit longer.


----------



## cogero

my daughter loved Mary Poppins. 

I am thinking of seeing if I can get tickets while she is on vacation next month and DH is on vacation and can watch DS.


----------



## weluvdizne

MinnieVanMom said:


> Jackson Hole Mountain Resort.  That is at the top of the tram.  It is our tradition to make a tram run our last of the season.  But we somehow ended up in some chutes!  A great day and little DS skied all of it.
> 
> Thank you for the comments about the dress/shirt I made from the men's shirt.  It was very easy to do.  Right now I am making a bowling type shirt using a commercial pattern and taking many pictures so I can explain it better.


Glad your ds had fun and skied everything.  That's awesome!  
Can't wait to see your bowling shirt tute.  Thanks so much for doing that.  I bought a commercial pattern so it's big enough for my dh, but I'm scared of it.  I haven't done one of Carla's bowling shirts yet, either.  I'm hoping your tute gives me some confidence to just tackle my fears.  Thanks again!


MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


>


These are cute.  What a nice gift.  I, too, would love a tute, but have not yet read through everything, so not sure if you've posted it yet.  


DMGeurts said:


> Well, last night, I discovered some very nice tutorials online... after watching these tutorials - I actually understood how to thread, what the parts of the serger were, and what all of the buttons and dials did.  So much that I decided that I could probably learn how to use this serger with out lessons.  The serger they were using was the *Brother 1034d*.
> 
> 
> D~


Congrats on the new machine.  So great that you paid for it with your proceeds.  What a feeling of accomplishment.  Good job.  I'm sure you'll love it.  


abfight said:


> And a close up of the front


This set turned out great.  I like it a lot.  How did you put the ribbon on the shirt?  It adds a nice touch!


MinnieVanMom said:


> Oh and 5 days till we leave again, two more swim lessons 3 hrs RT, one full waiver budget to allocate and sewing.  Anyone want a mountain vaca and help me out?


Wish I could come.  I'd have to find someone to fill my shoes around here first.  I think they'd notice if I just slipped out the door without saying anything.  


T-rox said:


> here is the other thing that is happening. when the machine is not eating the t shirts, it is doing loose stitches, only every once is a while, but enough to mess up the perfection of the design. i know this has to do with tension, so i have adjusted it both ways, top and bottom. is there another reason for loose stiching on top?
> i really hope my questions make sense to you so i can get some help from you


I have no help to offer, sorry.  Just wanted to say, I hope you get it figured out soon.  I know the frustration of a machine that just won't cooperate!


----------



## jas0202

OK...Someone who has a PE770 just tell me what to order...
I am placing my marathon order tonight because I am ordering my PE770 next week when the new billing period starts on the credit card!    Amazon prime will ship her in two days but marathon will take longer, so I am starting early.  (look out heather...I'm coming for your designs next!   )
I am planning on getting the value thread collection with the 50 most popular colors, unless someone has a better recommendation.   I am just stuck on what to buy for bobbins.  I know people swear by the prewounds, but I had some people also tell me that the size was "off" and her PE770 hated them.  So what EXACTLY do you use for bobbins in your PE770?  There's a bunch of different choices, and don't want to spend the money to find out that they don't work.


----------



## NiniMorris

jas0202 said:


> OK...Someone who has a PE770 just tell me what to order...
> I am placing my marathon order tonight because I am ordering my PE770 next week when the new billing period starts on the credit card!    Amazon prime will ship her in two days but marathon will take longer, so I am starting early.  (look out heather...I'm coming for your designs next!   )
> I am planning on getting the value thread collection with the 50 most popular colors, unless someone has a better recommendation.   I am just stuck on what to buy for bobbins.  I know people swear by the prewounds, but I had some people also tell me that the size was "off" and her PE770 hated them.  So what EXACTLY do you use for bobbins in your PE770?  There's a bunch of different choices, and don't want to spend the money to find out that they don't work.



I use the size A from Marathon.  I just bought a gross of them.  I have used them almost exclusively for the past year (except for a time when I ran out and tried winding my own!  URGH is all I will say about that!)

I think the 50 most used colors is a good place to start.  It is where I started, and then about twice a year I send another order of colors I really want or have run out of...like white, red and black!  (amazing that they are all Disney colors...right?)

I bought my PE770 a little over a year ago, back in February.  The only time I use another brand of thread than Marathon is when I run out in the middle of a project and have to run to Joann's.  I also love to order the stabilizer from Marathon.  I cheat and get the kind that is precut...I buy some light, medium and heavy tear away.  I get them in 100 piece packs.  Then I get what ever else I need from Joann's as I need it.


I love Marathon!


Nini


----------



## jas0202

NiniMorris said:


> I use the size A from Marathon.  I just bought a gross of them.  I have used them almost exclusively for the past year (except for a time when I ran out and tried winding my own!  URGH is all I will say about that!)
> 
> I think the 50 most used colors is a good place to start.  It is where I started, and then about twice a year I send another order of colors I really want or have run out of...like white, red and black!  (amazing that they are all Disney colors...right?)
> 
> I bought my PE770 a little over a year ago, back in February.  The only time I use another brand of thread than Marathon is when I run out in the middle of a project and have to run to Joann's.  I also love to order the stabilizer from Marathon.  I cheat and get the kind that is precut...I buy some light, medium and heavy tear away.  I get them in 100 piece packs.  Then I get what ever else I need from Joann's as I need it.
> 
> 
> I love Marathon!
> 
> 
> Nini



Thanks, Nini.   

I am only seeing the A size in an 80-pack of filtec brand...is that what you get?

I was thinking of getting the die cut stabilizer too.  I like tear away when I have done some applique with my regular machine, but It was iron on...is this stuff iron on as well?  I know this is a stupid question...but what do you use the different weights on?  I'll be doing mostly cotton and tshirts, so what weight would I buy?  I guess for tshirts, I would float the shirts probably anyway and not iron it on.  

I'm talking in circles...I'll shut up now...


----------



## weluvdizne

MinnieVanMom said:


> I get to take the behind the scenes tour at Disney which includes a visit to the coveted costuming department at the Studios.
> 
> You have all seen what I have made but what would be best for the tour and especially the costume department?


WOW!!  Sounds like a great tour!  You do realize we need detailed reports of the costume dept., right?



chellewashere said:


> This is the new outfit I made for Lorelei. I won't tell you i had to redo the bodice 7 times cause I just couldnt understand the instructions I was looking at  And that I accidently sewed part of her bottom leg to the ruffle and refused to rip it out and resew it and that will now become the back instead of the front
> Best part is she thinks its fabulous and she loves it so its a win for Mommy


Very cute.  Looks like she loves it!


Sapper383 said:


> I made this dress for my DD6 for when we go to Chef de France in Epcot.


Perfect material for France.  Nice work.


SarahJN said:


> mar20a by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mar20b by 4forSarah, on Flickr


Very cute.  Just think, by the time you finish a complete set of 3 of anything, you will be an expert at that pattern.  


angeque143 said:


>


Beautiful!  My mom crochets very well, and has tried to teach me.  Ha!  I ended up with a long chain, and that's where it ended.  I just can't do it.  You are very talented!


saraheeyore said:


>


Nice job.  Also on my list of things to do.  


saraheeyore said:


> he's got dinner all down his t-shirt i think


Cute ds and the shorts look nice too.  You sure have been busy!



saraheeyore said:


>


How adorable.  


NiniMorris said:


> Since I have been stuck at home with a sick one today, I have been finalizing my plans for clothes/t shirts for our Disney trip in September.
> 
> As always, I get stuck when it comes to ideas about my hubby's favorite restaurant...Biergarten!  Last year there were 7 of us and we were all the Seven Dwarfs, with the girls in Snow White dresses and their dwarf was peeking out under the top skirt in the Peek a boo skirt.  (an idea that was born here actually!)
> 
> Now, this  year, while there will be 8 of us, only 4 will be wearing matchy shirts.  My DD10 wants the Evil Queen transforming into the Witch from Heather Sue.
> 
> Now I can't think of anything to 'theme' with that for Hubby, myself and DS9.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Nini


When are you going?  We get there on the 20th.  I am stumped for German outfits, too.  I told my dh that I was going to look to see if I could do lederhosen appliques on t's for the boys, and he about called me crazy.  He said it would be too embarrassing.  What?  My parents are from Germany and they are going with us.  My 9 year old ds heard me on the phone making our trip ressies.  I got off the phone.  His first question, can we eat in Germany?  Yes.  Then, he got excited.  He is a foodie and loves German food.  I thought he'd like the lederhosen, but my dh said absolutely not.  There will be 7 of us on the trip.  Thought about the dwarfs from your trip last year, but I don't think my folks would go for it.  I also need something relatively simple since my appliques will be done by hand.


----------



## NiniMorris

jas0202 said:


> Thanks, Nini.
> 
> I am only seeing the A size in an 80-pack of filtec brand...is that what you get?
> 
> I was thinking of getting the die cut stabilizer too.  I like tear away when I have done some applique with my regular machine, but It was iron on...is this stuff iron on as well?  I know this is a stupid question...but what do you use the different weights on?  I'll be doing mostly cotton and tshirts, so what weight would I buy?  I guess for tshirts, I would float the shirts probably anyway and not iron it on.
> 
> I'm talking in circles...I'll shut up now...



Funny, I didn't remember it being Filtec, but that is all I see on the website now, so maybe it is!  LOL.  I also get the plastic bobbins.  I can actually re use them a couple of times before they start to get brittle. In my quilt machine I use the paper sided bobbins, and I use them in my regular machine as well, but for some reason I have never used them in my embroidery machine...not sure why.  I know they do have the bobbins in gross boxes as well, you might want to call and ask what they have available.  They are VERY helpful!  (I do know that I did not buy the NEBS brand, just because I don't like them in my quilter...)

The stabilizer that I purchased before is not the iron on, but they do have it.  I believe it is in the die cut as well.  It depends on what I am doing as to which weight I use.  Sometimes it depends on how the hoop is behaving as well (which is not how you are supposed to do it, but it works for me!  LOL!) For T shirts I like to use either the iron on or the sticky back.  I have a devil of a time trying to hoop tshirts!  



weluvdizne said:


> When are you going?  We get there on the 20th.  I am stumped for German outfits, too.  I told my dh that I was going to look to see if I could do lederhosen appliques on t's for the boys, and he about called me crazy.  He said it would be too embarrassing.  What?  My parents are from Germany and they are going with us.  My 9 year old ds heard me on the phone making our trip ressies.  I got off the phone.  His first question, can we eat in Germany?  Yes.  Then, he got excited.  He is a foodie and loves German food.  I thought he'd like the lederhosen, but my dh said absolutely not.  There will be 7 of us on the trip.  Thought about the dwarfs from your trip last year, but I don't think my folks would go for it.  I also need something relatively simple since my appliques will be done by hand.



We will be arriving on the 23rd and leaving on the first of Oct.  We were stationed in Germany for 3 years so my older kids love German food.  It is the first place they ask...my younger two just love the atmosphere and the fact they don't have to be quiet!

Funny, my daughter also mentioned the lederhosen...but I can't see how to tie in the lederhosen with the evil queen/witch!  My husband is a trooper when it comes to Disney.  He will wear anything I tell him to as long as it is not pink or purple!  I wasn't even going to do shirts this year, but he insisted!

I think it was Teressa that did a Snow White-ish top for herself once...I might try something like that...still in the thinking stage!


Nini


----------



## Colleen27

chellewashere said:


> Hi...just wondering if y'all got the 25% off coupon from Joanns today? Should be great since it can be combined with the big sale this weekend.



Yep. I already called my mom and warned her that we're making a detour to the fabric store this weekend when we're supposed to be getting her house ready to put on the market.  And just in time - we're starting to get doll clothes together for the start of the Goodfellows season in May. 

By the way, I've been meaning to ask here - Do any of you make doll clothes for the Goodfellows doll-dressing program? I've been playing around with adapting some AG patterns with mixed results, and would love to know if any of you have sources for right-sized patterns or have successfully adapted AG-sized patterns.


----------



## miprender

MinnieVanMom said:


> Today was my last day of snowboarding at JHMR It was a great season with a super teacher. Today was all about the black diamonds!  And we all rocked it!!!  I had only one serious injury and that was a hit to head.  So I am calling this a great season.
> Top of JHMR



Looks beautiful. I haven't skied in years, but then I was never really that good anyways



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I have been making key chains for little gifts this week.  Super easy to make and very inexpensive to make!
> 
> Here are some of the ones I have done:



What a great idea



DMGeurts said:


> I know, you all are probably sick of hearing me lament over which serger I should buy.
> 
> All this time, I've been stuck on getting a serger with a cover stitch, and lessons.
> 
> Well, last night, I discovered some very nice tutorials online... after watching these tutorials - I actually understood how to thread, what the parts of the serger were, and what all of the buttons and dials did.  So much that I decided that I could probably learn how to use this serger with out lessons.  The serger they were using was the *Brother 1034d*.
> 
> So, anyways, I am excited!    And I paid cash for it... with $$ I earned myself, selling my AG outfits.
> D~



Congrats on your serger.... next on your list a PE-770?



abfight said:


> I posted pics a couple of weeks ago of little mermaid and tinker bell simply sweets, for for 3yo niece and daughter, but my 6yo thinks that she is too big for all the ruffles.  So her is my big girl outfit for her to wear to Disney on Ice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.  And if anyone has any advice I'd love to know how to make my 6yo think like a 6yo and not a 13 yo



Looks great... I too need advice of DD7 going on 13 but luckily she still likes all things ruffles.



T-rox said:


> miprender- adore those AK tusker house bfast outfits.
> 
> THANKS
> 
> question- have had my brother pe 770 since dec 25 '10.  in the last 2 weeks, it has eaten 2 t shirts. it eats the shirts, a horrible birds nest at the "eaten site" and I even have to take that plate off to get the t shirt out and the birds nest out.  this has happend while the t shirt was tightly hooped with stablizer. why is it doing this? am I possibly using the wrong needle for t shirts or something?
> 
> here is the other thing that is happening. when the machine is not eating the t shirts, it is doing loose stitches, only every once is a while, but enough to mess up the perfection of the design. i know this has to do with tension, so i have adjusted it both ways, top and bottom. is there another reason for loose stiching on top?
> i really hope my questions make sense to you so i can get some help from you



I was thinking maybe it could be your bobbin. That happened to me when my bobbin thread wasn't wound tight enough.




MinnieVanMom said:


> I get to take the behind the scenes tour at Disney which includes a visit to the coveted costuming department at the Studios.



That sounds wonderful. Someday I would love to do the tours but not until the kids are older.



chellewashere said:


> This is the new outfit I made for Lorelei. I won't tell you i had to redo the bodice 7 times cause I just couldnt understand the instructions I was looking at  And that I accidently sewed part of her bottom leg to the ruffle and refused to rip it out and resew it and that will now become the back instead of the front Best part is she thinks its fabulous and she loves it so its a win for Mommy


 
It looks great. You can't even tell 



Sapper383 said:


> I made this dress for my DD6 for when we go to Chef de France in Epcot.
> 
> It's a patchwork kids, wrap dress and it's the first time I have used this pattern but it was very simple.
> 
> I'm pretty pleased the way this has turned out, I just need to add the ribbon ties.



Such pretty fabric.



SarahJN said:


> I finished one of the birthday cupcake skirts.  The girls told me that they want to match so it looks like I'll be making 2 more - exactly the same.  I thought a bubble skirt would be cute - I'll have to test that out later.
> 
> I figure I'll make the skirts before I tackle the applique on the tee shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mar20a by 4forSarah, on Flickr



They are going to look adorable in them.



angeque143 said:


>



Great job on the hats. My mom crochets but unfortunately I am lacking that skill.



saraheeyore said:


> made a crayon roll. its not perfect but its my first one. I then had to make another as my daughter wanted one and that was "boys material" so she didn't want that one



Too funny. How hard was it to do? Yours came out great.



saraheeyore said:


> i've also got several pairs of shorts made i was suprised how easy these were to make
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's got dinner all down his t-shirt i think



Too cute. Did you use the easy fit pants? I think it takes longer to iron the hems than to sew them together.

Like the African dress too and the little model is a cutie pie.




chellewashere said:


> IAlso thank you so much VBAndrea, Diz-Mommy and DMGeurts encouraging words are what makes me think hey I can do the next one before the hubbykins sees how much I have spent on fabric that is currently sitting in a tote waiting for a pattern



I have become addicted to buying FABRIC. At first it fit into one tote but now I have it all over my laundry room.  I need some intervention to stop buying.



jas0202 said:


> OK...Someone who has a PE770 just tell me what to order...
> I am placing my marathon order tonight because I am ordering my PE770 next week when the new billing period starts on the credit card!    Amazon prime will ship her in two days but marathon will take longer, so I am starting early.  (look out heather...I'm coming for your designs next!   )
> I am planning on getting the value thread collection with the 50 most popular colors, unless someone has a better recommendation.   I am just stuck on what to buy for bobbins.  I know people swear by the prewounds, but I had some people also tell me that the size was "off" and her PE770 hated them.  So what EXACTLY do you use for bobbins in your PE770?  There's a bunch of different choices, and don't want to spend the money to find out that they don't work.



I just purchase the blank plastic bobbins and wind my bobbins with the Brother Embroidery Bobbin thread that I can buy at my local sewing shop. I know there was a picture of it a while back.


----------



## effervescent

weluvdizne said:


> When are you going?  We get there on the 20th.





NiniMorris said:


> We will be arriving on the 23rd and leaving on the first of Oct.



We'll be there Sept 18-29!    Anyone doing MNSSHP?


----------



## weluvdizne

effervescent said:


> We'll be there Sept 18-29!    Anyone doing MNSSHP?



Our dates are Sept 20-Oct4.  Maybe we can do a mini-meet.  If I'm not mistaken, I think there are a couple others who will be down there around this same time.  We'll have to plan something when it gets closer if anyone is interested!  

Sorry, forgot to say, that as of right now, no, we are not doing the Halloween Party.  Unfortunately.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

chellewashere said:


> This is the new outfit I made for Lorelei. I won't tell you i had to redo the bodice 7 times cause I just couldnt understand the instructions I was looking at  And that I accidently sewed part of her bottom leg to the ruffle and refused to rip it out and resew it and that will now become the back instead of the front
> Best part is she thinks its fabulous and she loves it so its a win for Mommy


I am sorry for all the trouble this gave you.  I have ripped out so much too.  It came out so very cute and you did a great job.



Sapper383 said:


> I made this dress for my DD6 for when we go to Chef de France in Epcot.
> 
> It's a patchwork kids, wrap dress and it's the first time I have used this pattern but it was very simple.
> 
> I'm pretty pleased the way this has turned out, I just need to add the ribbon ties.


Where did you get that fabric?  I just love it!  Glad the dress was easy to make and enjoy Chef de France.



SarahJN said:


> I finished one of the birthday cupcake skirts.  The girls told me that they want to match so it looks like I'll be making 2 more - exactly the same.  I thought a bubble skirt would be cute - I'll have to test that out later.
> 
> I figure I'll make the skirts before I tackle the applique on the tee shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mar20a by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mar20b by 4forSarah, on Flickr


I just love the pastel colours and the total cuteness of the skirt.


Ericandjenng said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> I am so far behind and don't have time to catch up right now.  BUT, I need your all's opinions please.  I bought a cheap mechanical Brother sewing machine around Christmas when my electronic one started acting up--it was cheaper than having it looked at.  Now my dilemma--I would like another electronic or computerized one but I am also thinking about a serger.  I can only justify getting one or the other (at least for now... )  Simplicity has a Singer serger on sale this week through the 24th.  Here's the link:  http://www.simplicity.com/p-5424-si...&utm_campaign=Spring/Summer+2011+Trend+Report
> 
> Does anyone have this one and what do you think?


I do have a simplicity serger and have owned it for years.  Not a single problem yet.  I change the needle and clean all my machines often.



angeque143 said:


> Just found this thread!! What a set of talented ladies!! I am so jealous...I have my Disney Brother sitting collecting dust...I think I need to break it in!!!
> 
> 
> I mainly crochet......


Welcome, it is nice to have a person who crochets on the board.  The hat looks so delicate and warm.


----------



## NiniMorris

weluvdizne said:


> Our dates are Sept 20-Oct4.  Maybe we can do a mini-meet.  If I'm not mistaken, I think there are a couple others who will be down there around this same time.  We'll have to plan something when it gets closer if anyone is interested!
> 
> Sorry, forgot to say, that as of right now, no, we are not doing the Halloween Party.  Unfortunately.





effervescent said:


> We'll be there Sept 18-29!    Anyone doing MNSSHP?



We did the Christmas party last year and wasn't too impressed, so we won't be doing the Halloween party...although I think my son and his wife are planning on it.  (they are traveling with us....sort of!)


Nini


----------



## MinnieVanMom

saraheeyore said:


> made a crayon roll. its not perfect but its my first one. I then had to make another as my daughter wanted one and that was "boys material" so she didn't want that one


I really like roll ups.  I don't have a clue how to make them but this is so sweet.  



saraheeyore said:


> i've also got several pairs of shorts made i was suprised how easy these were to make
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's got dinner all down his t-shirt i think


Boys are always messy, I didn't even notice his shirt because the shorts are so dang cute.  He is just adorable.


----------



## cogero

Sapper383 said:


> I made this dress for my DD6 for when we go to Chef de France in Epcot.
> 
> It's a patchwork kids, wrap dress and it's the first time I have used this pattern but it was very simple.
> 
> I'm pretty pleased the way this has turned out, I just need to add the ribbon ties.



I have been eyeing this pattern for a while. You did a wonderful job. I love the fabrics.



SarahJN said:


> I finished one of the birthday cupcake skirts.  The girls told me that they want to match so it looks like I'll be making 2 more - exactly the same.  I thought a bubble skirt would be cute - I'll have to test that out later.
> 
> I figure I'll make the skirts before I tackle the applique on the tee shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mar20a by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mar20b by 4forSarah, on Flickr



Just adorable. Love the colors.



angeque143 said:


> Just found this thread!! What a set of talented ladies!! I am so jealous...I have my Disney Brother sitting collecting dust...I think I need to break it in!!!
> 
> 
> I mainly crochet......



Anyone who crochets I envy. I can but it involves way too much counting for me.



saraheeyore said:


> made a crayon roll. its not perfect but its my first one. I then had to make another as my daughter wanted one and that was "boys material" so she didn't want that one


Love this idea. Some day.



saraheeyore said:


> i've also got several pairs of shorts made i was suprised how easy these were to make
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's got dinner all down his t-shirt i think



Easy fits are on my list to make DS. I did the pants now I want to try shorts.



saraheeyore said:


> and one more. i'm on a roll tonight
> 
> african dance costume



This is adorable.

I made a skirt for DD this evening. I want to get a picture of her in it. Picked the fabric for the bowling shirt so I will be starting that tomorrow.


----------



## KAA1972

Has anyone ever done a dress for a toddler for a Disney Cruise?   I'm looking for ideas...  and possible some help creating something for my daughter.   

I would love to see any examples!   You are all very talented!  I'm envious as I am just a beginner!


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

abfight said:


> And a close up of the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so excited about the back of the skirt, since the rose is enchanted I decided to use metallic thread to give it some xtra sparkle (WHAT WAS I THINKING)  I finally gave up with the silver for the dome over the rose, when on the 6th attempt I accidently unhoped the skirt  I hope that by leaving that off the rose doesn't lose something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last a closer look at the rose cause with all the trouble I still think it looks great



Love it!!  We are going to Disney on Ice next month too and I am working on my DD8's outfit.  I love the ideas!!!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Those are so cute!  Do you have a tutorial?



Thanks!  I will find the link and post it!



babynala said:


> Amazing, the dress looks perfect.  I love this picture of your DD and the pictures with mom and dad are great.



Thanks!!!  We had fun taking the pics....our kids LOVE to pose for the camera. 



babynala said:


> These came out really cute.  Did you embroider on ribbon or onto fabric?



Thanks!!  I did these on fabric.  I have done the ribbon ones but I prefer the way the cotton embroiders much better!!!



VBAndrea said:


> Also really like those keychains -- those might be nice Big Give items for teens and especially boys who are harder to come up with things for.



Thanks!  I thought about them for moms and teen girls for big gives.  Do you think teen boys would like them??  DH thinks they are too bulky for guys.  But then again he is 43 and we have NO teenage boys to ask in our family. 



Sapper383 said:


>



BEAUTIFUL!!!



SarahJN said:


> mar20a by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mar20b by 4forSarah, on Flickr



Adorable!!! Great job!!!



Granna4679 said:


> What does the FSL stand for?  (I know I am probably going to kick myself for asking...probably something obvious, huh?)
> 
> WOW!!! Just beautiful.  Where exactly are these??



I don't know if your question was answered but FSL stands for free standing lace.  I keep wanting to try it but am too chicken!!!

Thanks for the compliment!!  They are in the middle of nowhere just west of Little Rock, Arkansas.  It is 7 acres of rolling hills with nothing but different varieties of daffodils planted.  They are in bloom for about 2 weeks each year in mid-March.  The land is owned by the Wye Mountain United Methodist Church - they have a facebook page.  They have a festival for 2 weeks with a craft barn and food.  The field is free to visit but they rope off an area where you can pick 12 flowers for a $1 or you can purchase bulbs to plant in your yard -- they multiply quickly and they are constantly thinning the field out.   They use the money to pay for their pastor's salary and church expenses.  The weekends are PACKED so we normally go up during the week when the crowds are much lighter.  There are tons of professional photographers set up everywhere to take pictures if you want.  We always take our tripod and take our own.  



angeque143 said:


> I mainly crochet......



Beautiful work!!  I crochet but mainly granny square blankets.    I have tackled a hat one time and it was okay but nothing like yours!!!  



effervescent said:


> I am just flying by, but I saw this and wanted to share my experience.  I had the same issues and tried adjusting the tension to no avail.  After a night of googling I found the schematics for the machine, so I (along with DH) took the top cover off and found that there was a huge snag up of thread in the upper tension discs.  It still appeared to thread okay, but the thread wasn't catching in the discs so the upper thread was getting no tension control.  It caused all sorts of wacky problems and once I got that thread out, all was well again.  If you google there are solutions to getting the thread out without removing the cover - I want to say dental floss but not 100% on that.  If you have been embroidering tshirts with the same type of needle without issue, I would look for thread or lint caught somewhere in the machine.



How do you take the top cover off?  When I have had major stitching issues and nothing else works (new bobbin, new needle, thread machine again, etc) I have taken the vacuum hose and run it along the threading flow....and pulled out stray threads.  Afterward it runs as it should.   



weluvdizne said:


> G
> These are cute.  What a nice gift.  I, too, would love a tute, but have not yet read through everything, so not sure if you've posted it yet.



Thanks!!  I will find it and post it next!



miprender said:


> What a great idea



thanks!



MyDisneyTrio said:


> What a great idea!! I've never done anything like that before, did you follow a tutorial? If so can you point me in that direction? My cousin has a bday in about a week and I'd love to throw one of those into her giftbox!



Thanks!  I will find it!



DMGeurts said:


> Awesome idea... I've always wanted to know how to do these, as well.
> 
> D~


----------



## teresajoy

VBAndrea said:


> Here are pics of the Joann's flyer:
> 
> Page 2:
> On the lower left under Sew and Save is where the Keepsake Callicos are 40% off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page 3
> Hmmm, looky here -- upper right shows calico keepsakes at 3.99 to 9.99 yard -- not what the previous page showed!!!!
> Sorry the pics aren't the best.  I have not tried looking at any on-line ads yet to see if this posted as one.



Thanks Andrea! Unfortunately, the Keepsake Calicos were not on sale at my store and they weren't budging on that!  I was so disappointed! Our flyer didn't have the little extra flap on it. Why bother putting the Keepsake Calicos in the ad at all if they aren't even on sale????????  I did end up using a 40% off coupon to buy some fabric I needed though. 



aboveH20 said:


> Well, yes, fabric speaks to me, too.  It says, "You know I'm just going to sit in a dark drawer, smashed in with other "gotta have" fabrics, but please buy me anyway.  Who knows, it's possible some day you might be tempted to sew, and there I'll be.  Wrinkled and waiting."
> 
> [/SIZE]


That just cracked me up!!! It's like you live at my house! 



micksmoma said:


> I would love to see a picture of the cupcake-burp cloths before they are in the cupcake.



I have a picture of one of them in my post, but I didn't get pictures of the other ones. I think we will be making some more for another friend of ours, so I'll make sure to take pictures of them! 



jas0202 said:


> Here are the fronts:


Gorgeous!!! I love these with the contrasting straps and sashes! 



froggy33 said:


> One more down!  We're going to Akershus for lunch and it happens to be Flower and Garden as well, so I designed this to have a botanical look.  It's a total frankenpattern and I love the way it turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Hope everyone is having a great weekend!



WOW!!! This is beautiful! 



weluvdizne said:


> Love the cupcakes.  I bet the girls had fun with that project.  What a neat gift with cute presentation, too.  The dress looks really cute as well.  I love the colors.



They really did have fun making them! And, you should have seen them beaming when the new Dad walked around showing them to everyone!!! (Lyddie has a big crush on him) He actually walked around the rest of the shower with one of the burpcloths on his shoulder! Lyddie was on 



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> I heard from Val (Tweevil) today. She is home, but in a  lot of discomfort and pain!!! Pray for relief for her so she can rest!!!


Thank you for letting us know Wendy! 






ColoradoK said:


> Hey girls, I have a question...seeing as how I want to make those Buzz and Woody bowling shirts, I see you guys talking about "CarlaC" a lot from youcanmakethis, right?  Do they ever offer discounts, etc?  I usually don't use a pattern to sew because I only make really simple things but I'm thinking I should get a pattern and don't see any bowling shirt patterns for kids in the popular brands (Simplicity, McCalls, Butterick...)  I have a bunch of patterns but I only buy them when they're 99 cents or $1.99 so $10 for a pattern is kind of  to me.



Have we talked you into it yet? I was extremely resistant at first too! I think we all were, it SEEMS like so much to pay for a pattern, until you think about it. This is the ONLY time you will have to buy this pattern. You get so many sizes and you can reprint it as many times as you want!  Not to mention Carla's patterns are far FAR superior than any commercial pattern I've ever used and I've been sewing for 30+ years and only found Carla's patterns 3 or 4 years ago.  Just give them a try, you won't be sorry. 



angeque143 said:


> Just found this thread!! What a set of talented ladies!! I am so jealous...I have my Disney Brother sitting collecting dust...I think I need to break it in!!!
> 
> 
> I mainly crochet......




WELCOME!!!! You do beautiful work! 



NiniMorris said:


> I think it was Teressa that did a Snow White-ish top for herself once...I might try something like that...still in the thinking stage!
> 
> 
> Nini



Yes, I did. I took a blue t-shirt and sewed red ribbons on the sleeves. I wore it with yellow capris. I got so many compliments on that, it was a lot of fun!!


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

This is the supplier I use for the webbing and the hardware.  She has the best prices around.  I think she also sells on ebay in smaller quantities.  You can do a search -- it combines the webbing and hardware.   I can find the 1 inch webbing in stores here but no one carries the 1.25 inch webbing.  

She has a great tutorial as well.  

http://www.discountembroideryblanks.com/keyfobac.html

I use my scrap fabric to make them right now.  I would also think one of those (can't think of the proper name) circles of fabric strips (kind of like fat quarters) would work great too!!!  Those strips are 2 inches wide and I think 40 inches long. That would make 4 key chains per strip.

Some of my learning points:
1.  I can get 3 names monogrammed in 1 5x7 hooping.
2.  I try to keep the height of my monogramming right at .90 inches and no longer than 4 inches.  That allows for the strip to be ironed/finished to 1 inch with room for a narrow seam on each side of the fabric.
3.  You can vary the length of the finished key chain.  Longer to fit as a wristlet and shorter to just be able to grab it with a few fingers. Play around with the lengths!
4.  I do have some bright colored webbing but I am trying to stick to dark webbing -- it won't show dirt as easily.  
5.  To clamp on the key fob hardware I use a normal pair of pliers that I put 3m foam tape over the grooves -- it works great and the metal doesn't touch/scratch the key fob

If you have any questions, please ask away!!!


----------



## effervescent

froggy33 said:


>



Beautiful!



weluvdizne said:


> Looks like you all had fun on St. Pat's Day, especially, your DS! You have been really busy with the big gives.  That is very kind of you.  I'm sure all the families have enjoyed the treasures you made for them.



Thanks!  Yes, I think ODS definitely had the most fun of any of us!  I have to keep myself busy and I figure that Big Gives are a great channel for that energy.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> I heard from Val (Tweevil) today. She is home, but in a  lot of discomfort and pain!!! Pray for relief for her so she can rest!!!



She's in my thoughts.  I hope her recovery is quick and uneventful.



MinnieVanMom said:


>



Beautiful, looks like everyone had fun.  My aunt lives up in Cody and it's just so gorgeous in that area.



weluvdizne said:


> I realized the other day that I have more projects for our trip than I have days left until the trip!Ours is in Sept., so I have even more time, but the time sure is flying by.



At least you know what your projects are - I haven't even decided what I'm making!  And I usually make customs for the kids for each day and shirts for most days for DH and I.  Wow, I'm suddenly feeling a little overwhelmed!



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


>



Those are so neat! 



DMGeurts said:


> So, anyways, I am excited!    And I paid cash for it... with $$ I earned myself, selling my AG outfits.    I am a happy girl.
> 
> D~



Awesome on all counts!



abfight said:


>



I love it!



DMGeurts said:


> I wish I could take a mountain vacation...  we are headed to the Netherlands at the end of May - and I am a bit nervous.
> 
> D~



That sounds like a whole lot of fun.  I can't wait to hear all about it!



T-rox said:


> Alison:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE IT! best one i've seen. love st pats and your little irish princess. she is rocking it.



Thanks!  She got lots of compliments all day about rocking the green zebra print.  She definitely has a knack for pulling off the loud prints, which is good since she favors them!



ColoradoK said:


> Hey girls, I have a question...seeing as how I want to make those Buzz and Woody bowling shirts, I see you guys talking about "CarlaC" a lot from youcanmakethis, right?  Do they ever offer discounts, etc?  I usually don't use a pattern to sew because I only make really simple things but I'm thinking I should get a pattern and don't see any bowling shirt patterns for kids in the popular brands (Simplicity, McCalls, Butterick...)  I have a bunch of patterns but I only buy them when they're 99 cents or $1.99 so $10 for a pattern is kind of  to me.



I know others have said it before I got a chance to quote, but they are worth the price.  I wouldn't pay over 1.99 for a commercial pattern either, but these are really a horse of a different color.  They are very well laid out and explained, have a large range of size, and being able to reprint the patterns as much as needed is so worth it.  Plus not having to deal with that horrid tissue paper is worth it's weight in gold.



MinnieVanMom said:


> I get to take the behind the scenes tour at Disney which includes a visit to the coveted costuming department at the Studios.



I really can't wait to hear all about that!  I always want to jump off the tram when we get to that part of the Backlot Tour.  



mommy2mrb said:


> Guess what was in my mail today????
> 
> Pixie Dust!!
> 
> thank you so much Andrea for our adorable luggage tags!
> 
> Megan's is Minnie and mine is Tink!
> 
> tell you DD she did an awesome job on them too!
> 
> we will proudly wear them on our backpacks!!
> 
> thank you again for your sweet gift!



Awesome!  




babynala said:


> The St. Patrick's day stuff is really cute.  Hello Kitty is my favorite but I do love your son's shorts and shirt too.  I think it is so funny that your son, Hunter, knew exactly how many kisses he got.  Sounds like a fun parade.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your Big Give pictures - you made so many cute things.  How very nice of you to make all of these things for the give families.



Thanks!  Alison has finally discovered Hello Kitty and adores it.  I mean, what's not to like about a kitty with a cute hairbow?    St Pat's was fun, although we're undecided about doing it again.  It is so crowded that it is a real hassle with little ones.



chellewashere said:


>



So cute!



Sapper383 said:


>



Love it!  I have that pattern and have yet to touch it.  Love the fabric too.



SarahJN said:


> mar20a by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mar20b by 4forSarah, on Flickr



So cute!  I can't wait to see pics of the party.




Granna4679 said:


> Oh my...what a little cutie!  And congrats to your DS for getting sooooo many "kisses"  Ha!  He is a lucky guy!!



He thinks he's a hot shot now!  I told him that I was going to make him a tshirt with a cowprint muffin with horns (studmuffin).  He wasn't impressed!


----------



## effervescent

angeque143 said:


>



Gorgeous hats!  Crocheting is how I got my start crafting, I just tend not to have the patience to finish my projects!



saraheeyore said:


>



Cute!  I need to try one, for some reason I'm a little scared of them....lol.  We do a lot of homeschooling out and about and it would be nice to have something to put the toddlers colored pencils in.  Maybe I'll tack that on the end of my evergrowing to-craft list!



saraheeyore said:


>



Cute!  Is that the easy fit pattern?  They are really ridiculously easy to make, I was shocked the first time that I made them.



chellewashere said:


> Hi...just wondering if y'all got the 25% off coupon from Joanns today? Should be great since it can be combined with the big sale this weekend.



I didn't get one.    You'd think with as much money as I've spent there the last couple of months that they'd send me one!




saraheeyore said:


>



That is awesome!



weluvdizne said:


> Our dates are Sept 20-Oct4.  Maybe we can do a mini-meet.  If I'm not mistaken, I think there are a couple others who will be down there around this same time.  We'll have to plan something when it gets closer if anyone is interested!
> 
> Sorry, forgot to say, that as of right now, no, we are not doing the Halloween Party.  Unfortunately.



I'm all about a meetup!  We'll have to check plans a little closer to time and get something set up.  Where are you staying?  We're doing POR this year.



NiniMorris said:


> We did the Christmas party last year and wasn't too impressed, so we won't be doing the Halloween party...although I think my son and his wife are planning on it.  (they are traveling with us....sort of!)
> 
> 
> Nini



Well FWIW we did Christmas last year and weren't terribly impressed either.  This will be our 3rd Halloween party and we absolutely love it.  HalloWishes, IMO, is the most amazing fireworks show I've seen.  And the parade...oh my gosh so neat.  We're big fans of Halloween though so that's probably part of it.  




MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> How do you take the top cover off?  When I have had major stitching issues and nothing else works (new bobbin, new needle, thread machine again, etc) I have taken the vacuum hose and run it along the threading flow....and pulled out stray threads.  Afterward it runs as it should.



If you look above the needle up/down button you'll see a recessed screw.  After you unscrew that you can gently take that cover plate off and see the thread path.  I am a very visual person so I had to actually see everything inside to understand what I was reading online.  As soon as I opened it up I could see tufts of black thread in the discs so it was a good gamble for me.  I haven't thought about using the vacuum, I'll probably try that next time.  Now that I have seen how it works I feel better....lol.


----------



## sheridee32

My 5yr old dgd is having disney withdraws they have gone to PA with her daddy while he is working up there, she knows we are going to FL to see her aunt in a few weeks so today she informed me she would just go to the airport and get on a plane and fly by herself to FL when we get there. Yes it is my fault she has flown out there 4 or 5 times already and yes she is addicted to disney and can tell you were everything is at all the parks. Hopefully we are going to get to suprise her and they will meet us there while we are there they have been gone since the last of January its been hard since they were living with us. My dgs is now sitting up and scooting everywhere but by us skyping every few days he hasnt forgoten us. Miss my babies. Sorry to rattle on


----------



## MikellaCinderella

froggy33 said:


> One more down!  We're going to Akershus for lunch and it happens to be Flower and Garden as well, so I designed this to have a botanical look.  It's a total frankenpattern and I love the way it turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Hope everyone is having a great weekend!



AMAZING!! Love it!!  Great job!


----------



## VBAndrea

chellewashere said:


> Too bad Joann's not like Old Navy you can buy it before it goes on sale then bring it back on sale day with the coupon to get the discount...
> they dont do that do they??


I highly doubt it -- at some stores you can't even use more than one coupon at a time.  And one of the stores I go to has not so nice ladies working at it and is very short on help.  I think I'm going on Thursday to stalk out my fabric and make a list of what I want so it makes it easier for me on Friday morning.  I am just so very thankful I don't work this Friday b/c I surely am not going to want to wait in the cutting lines on the weekend.



billwendy said:


> Bummer I didnt get one!!!!


Are you signed up for their e-mail listings?  It sounds like all stores nationwide are NOT doing the same sale.  I am just thankful ours does.  I would like to stock up as much as possible for BG's as fabric shopping during the summer with my children can be beyond nauseating.  You'd think I was making my ds try on a ruffly dress the way he acts at the fabric store!  And my dd picks out all these hideous fabrics.  Of course I forgot dh will at least be here this summer so I can fabric shop in the evening.  Phew!  My summer is saved!



ellenbenny said:


> It came with a second one for a 'friend' so I can email you a copy


I have two Joann's and both carry different fabrics so if I have to surrender my coupon at one store I will have to use my friend coupon at the next.  I'm am sure I will walk out of the store with a $100 bill and will have no place to sotre the fabrics I buy!


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> I highly doubt it -- at some stores you can't even use more than one coupon at a time.  And one of the stores I go to has not so nice ladies working at it and is very short on help.  I think I'm going on Thursday to stalk out my fabric and make a list of what I want so it makes it easier for me on Friday morning.  I am just so very thankful I don't work this Friday b/c I surely am not going to want to wait in the cutting lines on the weekend.
> 
> 
> Are you signed up for their e-mail listings?  It sounds like all stores nationwide are NOT doing the same sale.  I am just thankful ours does.  I would like to stock up as much as possible for BG's as fabric shopping during the summer with my children can be beyond nauseating.  You'd think I was making my ds try on a ruffly dress the way he acts at the fabric store!  And my dd picks out all these hideous fabrics.  Of course I forgot dh will at least be here this summer so I can fabric shop in the evening.  Phew!  My summer is saved!
> 
> 
> I have two Joann's and both carry different fabrics so if I have to surrender my coupon at one store I will have to use my friend coupon at the next.  I'm am sure I will walk out of the store with a $100 bill and will have no place to sotre the fabrics I buy!



I went to Joanns yesterday.  I went in to buy stabilizer which I thought was on sale but it wasn't.  They said it goes on sale this coming weekend.  The calico was 40% off so I ended up getting some, even though I don't need it.

I did get the 25% off coupon.  I already had another one.  Maybe I will go to the Super Joanns on Friday morning.  It is further away but I'd like to see what other fabrics they have.  I do still need more stabilizer.


----------



## DMGeurts

saraheeyore said:


> i've also got several pairs of shorts made i was suprised how easy these were to make
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's got dinner all down his t-shirt i think



Great job!  Your ds is adorable!  



saraheeyore said:


> and one more. i'm on a roll tonight
> 
> african dance costume



I love this!  It's very unique and interesting to the eye!  



miprender said:


> Congrats on your serger.... next on your list a PE-770?



I have not decided which I am going to do first...  I am thinking a cover stitch machine - but I have no idea which one.  I've been researching - but there are only a few out there to choose from - and each one has their own quirks.  Honesly, I am leaning towards a Brother CS - and I hate to say this - but I just love my old machine - so that alone would just lean me that direction to start with.  The serger is a brother, and yes, eventually I plan to get the PE770.   So, potentially, I could have a whole family of Brothers.    I should probably start naming them...

D~


----------



## NiniMorris

URGH!   There is a tummy thing going on here...luckily is seems to only be running a little over 24 hours, but now the other one has it!  I'm tired!


Anyway, I had some quotes, but I guess I pushed a wrong button again and lost them!

Thanks, Teressa...I thought that is what it was, I have now written that down in my Disney book.  I think I am going to CASE that idea...


I am all up for a Disney meet.  We are staying at POFQ and my son and his family is staying at POR.  (they are taking a teenage girl from church to help watch the Grand daughter, so I may actually get to ride this trip!  Woo Hoo!)


Part of the reason I didn't like the Christmas party was it was so COLD!!! (plus it was only 10 weeks after the neck surgery and the cold was a bit more than I expected!)  I will not be able to talk hubby into the Halloween party because, since Christmas is my favorite time of the year (and I really don't like Halloween), well, convincing him to shell out over 200 for it is not something that is going to work...LOL


Thanks for the key fob info.   I had seen a couple of in the hoop key fobs, but haven't been able to make my mind up.  Think I will try this and then see if I need to add another item to my 'stuff' (especially since I have some things I want to try that have never gotten off the computer!


Nini


----------



## abfight

Thanks to everyone for the compliments on the Beauty and the Beast outfit.
WELUVDIZNE  tHE "RIBBON" is just a piece of the material that i used I ironed the edges over about a quarter in, then cut the piece about 3 inches linger than needed, put heat n bond on the back, ironed it to the shirt then just stitched it really close to the edge of the fabric.  After you have it stitche on rip the seam on both side put the ribbon in and just sew it back up on the inside of the shirt.  Super easy.   and no ruffles.


----------



## ellenbenny

NiniMorris said:


> I am all up for a Disney meet.  We are staying at POFQ and my son and his family is staying at POR.  (they are taking a teenage girl from church to help watch the Grand daughter, so I may actually get to ride this trip!  Woo Hoo!)
> Nini




Keep me in mind for the Sept dismeet.  We are planning to be there (DH and I with his DSis and DBIL) Sept 24 - Oct 1.  I will probably have to see if it works out for me to split from them for a little while though.  We are staying at AK Lodge.


----------



## babynala

chellewashere said:


> This is the new outfit I made for Lorelei. I won't tell you i had to redo the bodice 7 times cause I just couldnt understand the instructions I was looking at  And that I accidently sewed part of her bottom leg to the ruffle and refused to rip it out and resew it and that will now become the back instead of the front
> Best part is she thinks its fabulous and she loves it so its a win for Mommy


What a sweet outfit, it looks very comfy too.



Sapper383 said:


> I made this dress for my DD6 for when we go to Chef de France in Epcot.
> 
> It's a patchwork kids, wrap dress and it's the first time I have used this pattern but it was very simple.
> 
> I'm pretty pleased the way this has turned out, I just need to add the ribbon ties.


Perfect for dinner in France. 



SarahJN said:


> I finished one of the birthday cupcake skirts.  The girls told me that they want to match so it looks like I'll be making 2 more - exactly the same.  I thought a bubble skirt would be cute - I'll have to test that out later.
> 
> I figure I'll make the skirts before I tackle the applique on the tee shirts.
> mar20a by 4forSarah, on Flickr


This looks really  nice.  I like how you added the ric rac to the bottom of the skirt.  You must have to buy lots of fabric to make 3 of everything.  Your photo skills are great too.  



angeque143 said:


> Just found this thread!! What a set of talented ladies!! I am so jealous...I have my Disney Brother sitting collecting dust...I think I need to break it in!!!
> 
> I mainly crochet......


Welcome!  What cute hats and a cute model too.



NaeNae said:


> babynala said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which software did you get?QUOTE]
> 
> I have Designer's Gallery DensityWorks.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> saraheeyore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made a crayon roll. its not perfect but its my first one. I then had to make another as my daughter wanted one and that was "boys material" so she didn't want that one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great job on the crayon roll.  We have (but I didn't make it) and I still take it with us when we go out.  My kids like having more then 3 colors of crayons to use when we are at a restaurant.  Guess you'll be making another one in pink!
> 
> 
> 
> saraheeyore said:
> 
> 
> 
> i've also got several pairs of shorts made i was suprised how easy these were to make
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's got dinner all down his t-shirt i think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cute shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> saraheeyore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one more. i'm on a roll tonight
> 
> african dance costume
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is really neat.  I love the little bracelets on the ankles and wrists too.
> 
> 
> 
> chellewashere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad Joann's not like Old Navy you can buy it before it goes on sale then bring it back on sale day with the coupon to get the discount...
> they dont do that do they??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't know Old Navy did this but I don't usually shop there.  I don't think JoAnn's will do this but that would be nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MomtoAlexnWilliam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I thought about them for moms and teen girls for big gives.  Do you think teen boys would like them??  DH thinks they are too bulky for guys.  But then again he is 43 and we have NO teenage boys to ask in our family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can never think of anything to make for teenage boys either.  Your keychain idea had me thinking about using the webbing and making a long strap with it to use it as a key chain.  I saw one hanging out of the pocket of my teenage neighbor a few days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> effervescent said:
> 
> 
> 
> He thinks he's a hot shot now!  I told him that I was going to make him a tshirt with a cowprint muffin with horns (studmuffin).  He wasn't impressed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a cute idea but I can imagine that he didn't think that was too funny.
> 
> 
> 
> sheridee32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 5yr old dgd is having disney withdraws they have gone to PA with her daddy while he is working up there, she knows we are going to FL to see her aunt in a few weeks so today she informed me she would just go to the airport and get on a plane and fly by herself to FL when we get there. Yes it is my fault she has flown out there 4 or 5 times already and yes she is addicted to disney and can tell you were everything is at all the parks. Hopefully we are going to get to suprise her and they will meet us there while we are there they have been gone since the last of January its been hard since they were living with us. My dgs is now sitting up and scooting everywhere but by us skyping every few days he hasnt forgoten us. Miss my babies. Sorry to rattle on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a sweet story.  Sounds like you have her trained well.  I hope you get to see the grandkids soon.
Click to expand...


----------



## tricia

saraheeyore said:


> i've also got several pairs of shorts made i was suprised how easy these were to make
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's got dinner all down his t-shirt i think



adorable.  Love that Toy Story fabric.



saraheeyore said:


> and one more. i'm on a roll tonight
> 
> african dance costume



Great costume.



saraheeyore said:


> made a crayon roll. its not perfect but its my first one. I then had to make another as my daughter wanted one and that was "boys material" so she didn't want that one



Looks great.  Don't forget to post the girlie one once you make it.


----------



## effervescent

NiniMorris said:


> I am all up for a Disney meet.  We are staying at POFQ and my son and his family is staying at POR.  (they are taking a teenage girl from church to help watch the Grand daughter, so I may actually get to ride this trip!  Woo Hoo!)
> 
> 
> Part of the reason I didn't like the Christmas party was it was so COLD!!! (plus it was only 10 weeks after the neck surgery and the cold was a bit more than I expected!)  I will not be able to talk hubby into the Halloween party because, since Christmas is my favorite time of the year (and I really don't like Halloween), well, convincing him to shell out over 200 for it is not something that is going to work...LOL



Oh cool we'll be near each other.  We've never stayed at either of the Port Orleans so we're looking forward to trying it out.  I'd rather stay in FQ, but we have too many kids.  

It was cold when we went for Christmas too.  I think the fun of dressing up and the great parade are what I like best about Halloween (we didn't get a good view of the Christmas fireworks so I can't compare them well) so that's why I think I liked MNSSHP better.  I am trying to convince DH to go again for Christmas this year just so we can do Disney for a couple days in early December, but like your DH he's not crazy about shelling out the money for something that we didn't love.  Still trying though!  




ellenbenny said:


> Keep me in mind for the Sept dismeet.  We are planning to be there (DH and I with his DSis and DBIL) Sept 24 - Oct 1.  I will probably have to see if it works out for me to split from them for a little while though.  We are staying at AK Lodge.



Alllllllright!    We'll have to try to at least say hi at some point - I have no idea what your husband's conversation the last time did to Hunter, but I liked it (Hunter's attitude change) and need him to do it again!  LOL!


----------



## effervescent

Today is my 180 day mark!    Dining reservations are all made, now I just have to make clothing decisions, including Halloween costumes.  Let the fun begin!


----------



## mommy2mrb

what happend to Caden's card shower thread that was on the BG???


----------



## aboveH20

saraheeyore said:


> made a crayon roll. its not perfect but its my first one. I then had to make another as my daughter wanted one and that was "boys material" so she didn't want that one



I agree, they're a bit harder than they look, but always good to get over the hump of the first one.



saraheeyore said:


> i've also got several pairs of shorts made i was suprised how easy these were to make
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's got dinner all down his t-shirt i think



Great job, and I love the Toy Story fabric in the first one.



saraheeyore said:


> and one more. i'm on a roll tonight
> 
> african dance costume



That's cool.  I love the flowing twirliess of it.



NiniMorris said:


> I use the size A from Marathon.  I just bought a gross of them.  I have used them almost exclusively for the past year (except for a time when I ran out and tried winding my own!  URGH is all I will say about that!)
> 
> 
> Nini



Holey moley that's a lot of bobbins!!!


----------



## aboveH20

mommy2mrb said:


> what happend to Caden's card shower thread that was on the BG???




I just looked, too.  He passed away.  Keep looking further down on the list.


----------



## ellenbenny

effervescent said:


> Alllllllright!    We'll have to try to at least say hi at some point - I have no idea what your husband's conversation the last time did to Hunter, but I liked it (Hunter's attitude change) and need him to do it again!  LOL!



Too funny, I have no idea either, but it doesn't surprise me.  My DH is awesome with kids and one of the most patient people I know.  He used to coach boys soccer and all the kids loved him!


----------



## mommy2mrb

aboveH20 said:


> I just looked, too.  He passed away.  Keep looking further down on the list.



oh...thank you, didn't think to look farther down....keeping his family in our prayers....


----------



## T-rox

This is very cute and it LOOKS like the buttersflys took forever but just had to ask...What does the FSL stand for?  (I know I am probably going to kick myself for asking...probably something obvious, huh?)

free standing lace













I love this TS fabric, never have seen it  

I have no help to offer, sorry.  Just wanted to say, I hope you get it figured out soon.  I know the frustration of a machine that just won't cooperate![/QUOTE]

that is so sweet it made me smile


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ellenbenny said:


> Keep me in mind for the Sept dismeet.  We are planning to be there (DH and I with his DSis and DBIL) Sept 24 - Oct 1.  I will probably have to see if it works out for me to split from them for a little while though.  We are staying at AK Lodge.



I am going to be in Paris again this year and then onto other areas of Europe.  I have yet to meet anyone from the disboutique board.


----------



## Fruto76

VBAndrea said:


> I have two Joann's and both carry different fabrics so if I have to surrender my coupon at one store I will have to use my friend coupon at the next.  I'm am sure I will walk out of the store with a $100 bill and will have no place to sotre the fabrics I buy!



You should not have to surrender your coupon at either store. My email said it was yours to keep and reuse as much as you want over the 3 days!  

I just returned from a great week at WDW! So many beautiful creations, way TMTQ! But I am amazed again!


----------



## mommy2mrb

MinnieVanMom said:


> I am going to be in Paris again this year and then onto other areas of Europe.  I have yet to meet anyone from the disboutique board.



looks like we are going to be in WDW the same time....maybe we will run into each other....will have my LGMH on my bag!


----------



## Blyssfull

Hey Guys,

I know I've seen a lot of y'all posting about Joann's coupons. I got one in my email the other day that is 25% your entire order (including sale and non-sale items) and then there's one for a friend. I'll be glad to pass this a long for anyone if you want to send me your email. 

Beth


----------



## aimeeg

I finished a Dumbo dress today. I think it turned out pretty nice and the applique is super cute!


----------



## tricia

aimeeg said:


> I finished a Dumbo dress today. I think it turned out pretty nice and the applique is super cute!



It is really nice.  Love the red and white stripes, very circusy.


----------



## Fruto76

aimeeg said:


> I finished a Dumbo dress today. I think it turned out pretty nice and the applique is super cute!



I love the colors!  The dress is so adorable!


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

Dress looks great ! That's my Dumbo!!! still working on a few of the suggestions from my testers. Here is mine as a 6x10.







I just caught up on like 10+ pages. I updaed my Jessie design too and have a tester for that. I will re-stitch it today too. Hopefully I fixed what I didn't like and will list it tomorrow or Wednesday. Dumbo too.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I have a really good excuse to why I have not been on the board in so long, We MOVED from Georgia to Alabama, my hubby took a position with Goodyear.
We are finally starting to get settled.









 I hope to start sewing again since I now have my very own sewing room now  !!! I do need a desk or table I am debating on what will be best.








I repurposed the old entertainment center into a area for my Fabric and Sewing stuff so now everything can be put away.

Madi chose to wear her M dress with Peti for the first day at her new school.






I really hope to be more involved with the board from now on.


----------



## sheridee32

aimeeg said:


> I finished a Dumbo dress today. I think it turned out pretty nice and the applique is super cute!



I love it i would love to case it I have seen this fabric in other colors again it came out great


----------



## DMGeurts

aimeeg said:


> I finished a Dumbo dress today. I think it turned out pretty nice and the applique is super cute!



Love,love, love this dress!!!!

The applique is totally adorable!  



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Dress looks great ! That's my Dumbo!!! still working on a few of the suggestions from my testers. Here is mine as a 6x10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just caught up on like 10+ pages. I updaed my Jessie design too and have a tester for that. I will re-stitch it today too. Hopefully I fixed what I didn't like and will list it tomorrow or Wednesday. Dumbo too.



He is just the cutest thing ever!!!  I am dying to be a tester!!!  LOL  Some day... save something cute for me! 



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I have a really good excuse to why I have not been on the board in so long, We MOVED from Georgia to Alabama, my hubby took a position with Goodyear.
> We are finally starting to get settled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to start sewing again since I now have my very own sewing room now  !!! I do need a desk or table I am debating on what will be best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I repurposed the old entertainment center into a area for my Fabric and Sewing stuff so now everything can be put away.
> 
> Madi chose to wear her M dress with Peti for the first day at her new school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope to be more involved with the board from now on.



Congratulations on the beautiful new house and sewing room!!  Looking forward to seeing you around.  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

*Please!!!*

JoAnn's doesn't love me enough to send me my own.    I need to order tons of thread for my new serger, which btw is currenly in TN.  

D~


----------



## weluvdizne

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> Some of my learning points:
> 1.  I can get 3 names monogrammed in 1 5x7 hooping.
> 2.  I try to keep the height of my monogramming right at .90 inches and no longer than 4 inches.  That allows for the strip to be ironed/finished to 1 inch with room for a narrow seam on each side of the fabric.
> 3.  You can vary the length of the finished key chain.  Longer to fit as a wristlet and shorter to just be able to grab it with a few fingers. Play around with the lengths!
> 4.  I do have some bright colored webbing but I am trying to stick to dark webbing -- it won't show dirt as easily.
> 5.  To clamp on the key fob hardware I use a normal pair of pliers that I put 3m foam tape over the grooves -- it works great and the metal doesn't touch/scratch the key fob


Wow, thanks so much for the link and all the helpful info you also included.  Very complete.  Thanks!


effervescent said:


> At least you know what your projects are - I haven't even decided what I'm making!  And I usually make customs for the kids for each day and shirts for most days for DH and I.  Wow, I'm suddenly feeling a little overwhelmed!


I don't have specifics planned, just ideas, and such.  We (7 of us) are going for 15 days and I want to make each (3) child an outfit per day and a shirt for the 4 adults for most days, and a tote bag for myself and my mom. Also hats for the kids, some of those cute burp clothes posted, a couple diaper changing pads, I feel like there's more, but I don't have the list in front of me at the moment.  


effervescent said:


> I'm all about a meetup!  We'll have to check plans a little closer to time and get something set up.  Where are you staying?  We're doing POR this year.


Cool!There is more of us going at the end of Sept. than I realized.  We definately need to all meet up.  We are staying at All Star Music.  We have stayed at POFQ in the past and absolutely loved it.  Wish we were staying there again this time, but we can stay a couple days longer if we stay at ASMu.


sheridee32 said:


> Miss my babies. Sorry to rattle on


Awwww.  So sorry you have to be apart from them.  Hope you get to see them soon.  


NiniMorris said:


> I am all up for a Disney meet.  We are staying at POFQ and my son and his family is staying at POR.  (they are taking a teenage girl from church to help watch the Grand daughter, so I may actually get to ride this trip!  Woo Hoo!)
> Nini


Hope everyone is feeling better soon.  Glad to hear they will have help so you can do some rides this time!


abfight said:


> Thanks to everyone for the compliments on the Beauty and the Beast outfit.
> WELUVDIZNE  tHE "RIBBON" is just a piece of the material that i used I ironed the edges over about a quarter in, then cut the piece about 3 inches linger than needed, put heat n bond on the back, ironed it to the shirt then just stitched it really close to the edge of the fabric.  After you have it stitche on rip the seam on both side put the ribbon in and just sew it back up on the inside of the shirt.  Super easy.   and no ruffles.


Thanks so much for the info.  I appreciate it.  Sounds very easy!



ellenbenny said:


> Keep me in mind for the Sept dismeet.  We are planning to be there (DH and I with his DSis and DBIL) Sept 24 - Oct 1.  I will probably have to see if it works out for me to split from them for a little while though.  We are staying at AK Lodge.


Consider yourself added to the list!  This is gonna be great.  I was so bummed about not being able to go to the one in January.  


So, all of you going in Sept., are you doing the free dining?  I have been tweaking my ADR list.  I get to call on Thursday.


----------



## T-rox

aimeeg- love the dumbo dress. i like brand new ideas.

unlike what you will see here. 
saw the white with red polka dot fabric and you all know what i had to do.
portrait peasnt with ruffled capris
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


she was brushing her teeth before school. hair wasnt done yet, we did minnie mouse ears with her hair.


----------



## weluvdizne

MinnieVanMom said:


> I am going to be in Paris again this year and then onto other areas of Europe.  I have yet to meet anyone from the disboutique board.


We'll miss you.  I'm sure you'll have a great time, though!



Fruto76 said:


> I just returned from a great week at WDW! So many beautiful creations, way TMTQ! But I am amazed again!


Glad you had a great trip.  Welcome home!


aimeeg said:


>


The dress is so cute, and I just love the applique!


RubberDuckyRanch said:


> I just caught up on like 10+ pages. I updaed my Jessie design too and have a tester for that. I will re-stitch it today too. Hopefully I fixed what I didn't like and will list it tomorrow or Wednesday. Dumbo too.


Adorable!  You are doing some awesome work.  


Tykatmadismomma said:


> Madi chose to wear her M dress with Peti for the first day at her new school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope to be more involved with the board from now on.



Gorgeous house.  Congrats on the sewing room.  Good idea with repurposing the entertainment center.


----------



## tricia

DMGeurts said:


> *Please!!!*
> 
> JoAnn's doesn't love me enough to send me my own.    I need to order tons of thread for my new serger, which btw is currenly in TN.
> 
> D~



Just PM me with your email address and I will forward mine on to you.



T-rox said:


> aimeeg- love the dumbo dress. i like brand new ideas.
> 
> unlike what you will see here.
> saw the white with red polka dot fabric and you all know what i had to do.
> portrait peasnt with ruffled capris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> she was brushing her teeth before school. hair wasnt done yet, we did minnie mouse ears with her hair.



Very cute.


----------



## weluvdizne

T-rox said:


> [/IMG]


She's adorable, and the outfit is cute, too!


----------



## aimeeg

sheridee32 said:


> I love it i would love to case it I have seen this fabric in other colors again it came out great



I did another Dumbo about two years ago. I wish I had more of this pink fabric!


----------



## Granna4679

froggy33 said:


> One more down!  We're going to Akershus for lunch and it happens to be Flower and Garden as well, so I designed this to have a botanical look.  It's a total frankenpattern and I love the way it turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Hope everyone is having a great weekend!



Beautiful....Beautiful!  I hope to go to the Flower and Garden someday!  



abfight said:


> I posted pics a couple of weeks ago of little mermaid and tinker bell simply sweets, for for 3yo niece and daughter, but my 6yo thinks that she is too big for all the ruffles.  So her is my big girl outfit for her to wear to Disney on Ice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so excited about the back of the skirt, since the rose is enchanted I decided to use metallic thread to give it some xtra sparkle (WHAT WAS I THINKING)  I finally gave up with the silver for the dome over the rose, when on the 6th attempt I accidently unhoped the skirt  I hope that by leaving that off the rose doesn't lose something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.  And if anyone has any advice I'd love to know how to make my 6yo think like a 6yo and not a 13 yo



I think this looks great.  If you wanted to finish the cover over the rose, you already have the outline there...you could just satin stitch over the outline in a silver OR light gray maybe?  But it looks fine just the way it is.



chellewashere said:


> This is the new outfit I made for Lorelei. I won't tell you i had to redo the bodice 7 times cause I just couldnt understand the instructions I was looking at  And that I accidently sewed part of her bottom leg to the ruffle and refused to rip it out and resew it and that will now become the back instead of the front
> Best part is she thinks its fabulous and she loves it so its a win for Mommy



Very cute....very springy.  She looks super happy with it.  Sorry for all the problems with it...it happens to ALL of us at times!



Sapper383 said:


> I made this dress for my DD6 for when we go to Chef de France in Epcot.
> 
> It's a patchwork kids, wrap dress and it's the first time I have used this pattern but it was very simple.
> 
> I'm pretty pleased the way this has turned out, I just need to add the ribbon ties.



Very pretty.  I am making this pattern for my DGDs for a Butterfly festival coming up.  I have used it before and really like the pattern.



SarahJN said:


> I finished one of the birthday cupcake skirts.  The girls told me that they want to match so it looks like I'll be making 2 more - exactly the same.  I thought a bubble skirt would be cute - I'll have to test that out later.
> 
> I figure I'll make the skirts before I tackle the applique on the tee shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mar20a by 4forSarah, on Flickr



Ahhhhh....so cute!  If you did this, the tshirts will be a "piece of cake" (pun intended).



angeque143 said:


> Just found this thread!! What a set of talented ladies!! I am so jealous...I have my Disney Brother sitting collecting dust...I think I need to break it in!!!
> 
> 
> I mainly crochet......



Welcome.  Great job on the hats. 

D - Congrats on the new serger.  I am sure you will enjoy it.

April - What if you made a bowling shirt in the Minnie colors to wear to the costuming tour?  BTW - I am super jealous!!!  I "SEW" want to do that one day! 

Still have a few more pages to catch up on...trying to post as I go.


----------



## sheridee32

Granna4679 said:


> Beautiful....Beautiful!  I hope to go to the Flower and Garden someday!
> 
> 
> 
> I think this looks great.  If you wanted to finish the cover over the rose, you already have the outline there...you could just satin stitch over the outline in a silver OR light gray maybe?  But it looks fine just the way it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute....very springy.  She looks super happy with it.  Sorry for all the problems with it...it happens to ALL of us at times!
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty.  I am making this pattern for my DGDs for a Butterfly festival coming up.  I have used it before and really like the pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh....so cute!  If you did this, the tshirts will be a "piece of cake" (pun intended).
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  Great job on the hats.
> 
> D - Congrats on the new serger.  I am sure you will enjoy it.
> 
> April - What if you made a bowling shirt in the Minnie colors to wear to the costuming tour?  BTW - I am super jealous!!!  I "SEW" want to do that one day!
> 
> Still have a few more pages to catch up on...trying to post as I go.



Gran will be coming thru Big H in a few weeks on my way to Disney you want to hop in the rv going to see morgan and of course we are going to flower and garden.
Sheri


----------



## cogero

took some pictures of DD in her skirt. It is a little longer than what she normally wheres but she likes it YEAH.

I am washing the shirts that came today so I can work on a give. Waiting for DS to get home. I have work I need to do later but I don't feel like doing anything right now so I am being lazy.


----------



## froggy33

Granna4679 said:


> Beautiful....Beautiful!  I hope to go to the Flower and Garden someday!



Thanks for all the comments everyone!  I am so pleased with how this one turned out!

I have also always wanted to go to the F&G festival!  (I think maybe I was there in 2004, but that was pre-Disney addiction, so I didn't really know what was going on!!)  This trip is really to see my grandma in Tampa, but we are making a 1.5 day stop in Orlando for one day at EPCOT!!  For the last day of F&G!  I hope it's not too busy!!  We will be arriving on Sat afternoon and leaving Monday morning and I still have 4 full fledged customs planned (2 down!)!!


----------



## NiniMorris

Without giving TMI...to those of you who have made the Jamie dress (Mom to the Marissa).  If your top measures one size and your waist measures a larger size, how do you reconcile which size to make?


If it is the other way around, I can see where adding more 'fullness' to the top will work and can see how to do that in my mind.  However, that has never been MY problem....now I remember why I never make clothes for myself!



Nini

Well...duh...if I had read it I would see...go with the waist measurement!  Probably shouldn't even be thinking about this when sick!


----------



## eeyore3847

Well I have been absent for a very long time.... time to catch up on the happenings... We have finally decided June we are back to Disneyland!

Lori


----------



## saraheeyore

VBAndrea said:


> It looks great!  I really need to try my hand at one -- for colored pencils for the kids.  They are just thrown into gallon zip locks right now but they like taking them in the car and roll ups would be so much neater than a plastic bag.
> 
> 
> Your shorts look great and what a sweetie you have there!  He's adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Love that!!!  How Awesome!!!!!QUOTE]
> 
> 
> thanks


----------



## saraheeyore

miprender said:


> Too funny. How hard was it to do? Yours came out great.
> 
> wasn't that hard but i did a few things wrong and wasn't going to start unpicking stitches so i just adapted it a bit. I also should measure the crayon gaps so they are even but doubt i am ever going to do that
> 
> Too cute. Did you use the easy fit pants? I think it takes longer to iron the hems than to sew them together.
> 
> yeah once its cut and ironed you have almost finished them. can't believe i put them off for so long. he now has 5 pairs
> 
> Like the African dress too and the little model is a cutie pie.
> 
> could have measured the strips on this too but as she was only wearing it for 5 mins there's only so long you can spend on a costume for 5 mins but she loved it


----------



## aboveH20

Thank you to all who helped me figure out the waistband elastic size for a Big Give I was working on, and to all who offered pointers are applique.  Here's a photo -- not as cute as the one "Mom" posted on her PTR modeled by her smiling kids -- but I'm thrilled that they fit.

I'm working on a completely different project for the next Give and really enjoying it, which is fortunate because it's taking MUCH longer to make than I expected.  Stay tuned for that one  .






Minnie on the shirt and Mickey on the tie are both Heathersue designs.


----------



## saraheeyore

aboveH20 said:


> Thank you to all who helped me figure out the waistband elastic size for a Big Give I was working on, and to all who offered pointers are applique.  Here's a photo -- not as cute as the one "Mom" posted on her PTR modeled by her smiling kids -- but I'm thrilled that they fit.
> 
> I'm working on a completely different project for the next Give and really enjoying it, which is fortunate because it's taking MUCH longer to make than I expected.  Stay tuned for that one  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie on the shirt and Mickey on the tie are both Heathersue designs.



aww they are cute


----------



## jessica52877

ellenbenny said:


> Keep me in mind for the Sept dismeet.  We are planning to be there (DH and I with his DSis and DBIL) Sept 24 - Oct 1.  I will probably have to see if it works out for me to split from them for a little while though.  We are staying at AK Lodge.



We won't arrive until October 1st!  I was looking for a deal yesterday to go ahead and book since I am sure that is where we'll go for Dallas' fall break.


----------



## cogero

I will miss everyone I am sure. We will be there 8/26-9/1 and then we are heading to cruise on the Dream.

I need to decide what I want to make for the trip.


----------



## DMGeurts

T-rox said:


> aimeeg- love the dumbo dress. i like brand new ideas.
> 
> unlike what you will see here.
> saw the white with red polka dot fabric and you all know what i had to do.
> portrait peasnt with ruffled capris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> she was brushing her teeth before school. hair wasnt done yet, we did minnie mouse ears with her hair.



Cute!  



aimeeg said:


> I did another Dumbo about two years ago. I wish I had more of this pink fabric!



I love this one too!!!  



NiniMorris said:


> Without giving TMI...to those of you who have made the Jamie dress (Mom to the Marissa).  If your top measures one size and your waist measures a larger size, how do you reconcile which size to make?



I wish I could help you out... since you always help everyone else so much - but I have yet to sew anything for anyone who isn't stuffed.  



aboveH20 said:


> Minnie on the shirt and Mickey on the tie are both Heathersue designs.




Adorable!  I can't wait to see what you are making next!  

D~


----------



## ellenbenny

jessica52877 said:


> We won't arrive until October 1st!  I was looking for a deal yesterday to go ahead and book since I am sure that is where we'll go for Dallas' fall break.



Oh that stinks because we had originally booked Oct 1 but then when we recently found out that DDIL is pregnant again (which I am now at liberty to share with the world!!) we moved it up a week.  She is due mid October and we didn't want to miss the arrival.


----------



## mommy2mrb

ellenbenny said:


> Oh that stinks because we had originally booked Oct 1 but then when we recently found out that DDIL is pregnant again (which I am now at liberty to share with the world!!) we moved it up a week.  She is due mid October and we didn't want to miss the arrival.



congratulations grandma...a new little one to love on and create new outfits for


----------



## Singledad

Okay, so Today I managed to finally get up the nerve to try this old sewing machine that we have in the house. I made a weighted lap pad for my daughter. It is filled with that poly fill you put into like beanie babies. So far she hasn't left it alone all evening! so I *think* she likes it. Lets hope it helps and not distracts in class!

now for the low quality (until I find my actual camera and replace them) photos... let the laughs at the lack of straight lines began! 

mind you, the only time I've ever sewn was back in 7th grade in required home ec. (yes, both sexes were required to take it, thank goodness as I learned the difference flour vs powdered sugar makes in a recipe in that class!)











Once again, sorry for lack of quality of photos, as I took with webcam. promise to find actual camera soon and replace with better photos.

I actually was happy with how easy this ended up being, outside of not allowing a wide enough hole at first to pull it the right side out at first, and having my sitching going very much crooked (I had to sew some lines twice just to make things didn't look so bad once pulled inside out.  ) and I still have this fear that the stiching will come out, as I don't know if there is something special I needed to do at the end of my 'lines' to make them stronger and not just pull out if stressed... so far it hasn't popped open... 

anyway, any feed back, even if it is just a chuckle at how crooked it looks is welcome. 

oh, and I picked up the fabric on sale at walmart! woohoo for cheap fabric!  

also, how do you get better at knowing how much fabric you need for a project? I always end up with enough extra to nearly make a second item...  even with how much I mess up. (I did a no-sew/stitch witchery regalia (we are native american) last year, will give pic's if interested in how I made a whole outfit without stitching.)


----------



## chellewashere

cogero said:


> I will miss everyone I am sure. We will be there 8/26-9/1 and then we are heading to cruise on the Dream.
> 
> I need to decide what I want to make for the trip.



We are there 8/1 - 8/30 so maybe we will run into each other...be the lone ones in the bunch


----------



## chellewashere

aboveH20 said:


> Thank you to all who helped me figure out the waistband elastic size for a Big Give I was working on, and to all who offered pointers are applique.  Here's a photo -- not as cute as the one "Mom" posted on her PTR modeled by her smiling kids -- but I'm thrilled that they fit.
> 
> I'm working on a completely different project for the next Give and really enjoying it, which is fortunate because it's taking MUCH longer to make than I expected.  Stay tuned for that one  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie on the shirt and Mickey on the tie are both Heathersue designs.



Too darn adorable!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Loving everything that has been posted!  LOVING all the Dumbos!!!



froggy33 said:


> Thanks for all the comments everyone!  I am so pleased with how this one turned out!
> 
> I have also always wanted to go to the F&G festival!  (I think maybe I was there in 2004, but that was pre-Disney addiction, so I didn't really know what was going on!!)  This trip is really to see my grandma in Tampa, but we are making a 1.5 day stop in Orlando for one day at EPCOT!!  For the last day of F&G!  I hope it's not too busy!!  We will be arriving on Sat afternoon and leaving Monday morning and I still have 4 full fledged customs planned (2 down!)!!


I'll be at BWI 5/11 to 5/18 with 2 girlfriends celebrating a big birthday for me.



cogero said:


> I will miss everyone I am sure. We will be there 8/26-9/1 and then we are heading to cruise on the Dream.
> 
> I need to decide what I want to make for the trip.


I just booked a family trip 8/17 to 8/29 so I can enjoy my May trip without feeling too bad about leaving the kids at home.


----------



## NiniMorris

I hope you guys are chatty tonight!  It is going to be a long night!

There was a shooting in Athens today.  Two police officers were shot and one didn't make it.  The gun man is still at large.  While this is a good 20 miles from my house, it is the next county over.  My husband is a police officer in our county.  When you work out in the county, there isn't that much distance between the two counties.


Hubby just left for work and will be back at 7 am.  So, I thought I'd do some sewing to keep my mind busy.  I ate (or rather my machine ate) a shirt.  Now I have to go tomorrow to buy a replacement shirt.  This is the first time I have ever done that on a customer supplied shirt!  RATS!  

I tried to work on my Big Give stuff, and discovered I am a quarter yard too short on my Minnie Dots, so I am at a stand still on that one, and the two Simply Sweets got ruined because I mis measured on the appliques on the bodice...


So, sewing is out, and nothing on tv tonight.  SO it looks like I will be online most of the night!

Hope you guys are chatty tonight!


Nini

PS...Dorine....If I WASN'T stuffed I wouldn't have so much trouble making the dress!   LOL


----------



## jessica52877

NiniMorris said:


> I hope you guys are chatty tonight!  It is going to be a long night!
> 
> There was a shooting in Athens today.  Two police officers were shot and one didn't make it.  The gun man is still at large.  While this is a good 20 miles from my house, it is the next county over.  My husband is a police officer in our county.  When you work out in the county, there isn't that much distance between the two counties.
> 
> 
> Hubby just left for work and will be back at 7 am.  So, I thought I'd do some sewing to keep my mind busy.  I ate (or rather my machine ate) a shirt.  Now I have to go tomorrow to buy a replacement shirt.  This is the first time I have ever done that on a customer supplied shirt!  RATS!
> 
> I tried to work on my Big Give stuff, and discovered I am a quarter yard too short on my Minnie Dots, so I am at a stand still on that one, and the two Simply Sweets got ruined because I mis measured on the appliques on the bodice...
> 
> 
> So, sewing is out, and nothing on tv tonight.  SO it looks like I will be online most of the night!
> 
> Hope you guys are chatty tonight!
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS...Dorine....If I WASN'T stuffed I wouldn't have so much trouble making the dress!   LOL



Head to my house and we can sew together. I have enough Minnie dot to cover ya! I guess that isn't so easy when you have kids that need to go to bed though is it. 

I wondered how far you were from there, I assumed a good ways, but then again when they say Athens I wasn't sure if it was really in Athens. I hope they find him shortly and everyone can rest a little easier.


----------



## NiniMorris

jessica52877 said:


> Head to my house and we can sew together. I have enough Minnie dot to cover ya! I guess that isn't so easy when you have kids that need to go to bed though is it.
> 
> I wondered how far you were from there, I assumed a good ways, but then again when they say Athens I wasn't sure if it was really in Athens. I hope they find him shortly and everyone can rest a little easier.



That...and one still has the tummy thing going around!  LOL


Hubby called just after he got to work and told me to make sure everything was locked up before it got dark.  

And the apartment complex is on the main road into Athens...I'm thinking it is Hwy 78...so pretty close.  (and we can hear the traffic on 78 from our back yard...)

I'm thinking they will find him before the 11 o'clock news!


Nini


----------



## DMGeurts

Singledad said:


> Okay, so Today I managed to finally get up the nerve to try this old sewing machine that we have in the house. I made a weighted lap pad for my daughter. It is filled with that poly fill you put into like beanie babies. So far she hasn't left it alone all evening! so I *think* she likes it. Lets hope it helps and not distracts in class!
> 
> now for the low quality (until I find my actual camera and replace them) photos... let the laughs at the lack of straight lines began!
> 
> mind you, the only time I've ever sewn was back in 7th grade in required home ec. (yes, both sexes were required to take it, thank goodness as I learned the difference flour vs powdered sugar makes in a recipe in that class!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, sorry for lack of quality of photos, as I took with webcam. promise to find actual camera soon and replace with better photos.
> 
> I actually was happy with how easy this ended up being, outside of not allowing a wide enough hole at first to pull it the right side out at first, and having my sitching going very much crooked (I had to sew some lines twice just to make things didn't look so bad once pulled inside out.  ) and I still have this fear that the stiching will come out, as I don't know if there is something special I needed to do at the end of my 'lines' to make them stronger and not just pull out if stressed... so far it hasn't popped open...
> 
> anyway, any feed back, even if it is just a chuckle at how crooked it looks is welcome.
> 
> oh, and I picked up the fabric on sale at walmart! woohoo for cheap fabric!
> 
> also, how do you get better at knowing how much fabric you need for a project? I always end up with enough extra to nearly make a second item...  even with how much I mess up. (I did a no-sew/stitch witchery regalia (we are native american) last year, will give pic's if interested in how I made a whole outfit without stitching.)



No one will laugh at you...    I think your project is awesome!  I think, no matter how experienced you are with sewing, there's always something new to learn.  I still consider myself a beginner.  

I wish I could answer your question... sorry that I can't... everything that I sew is 1/3 scale... so I can do almost anything with a yard of fabric.  

Welcome to the group!  



NiniMorris said:


> I hope you guys are chatty tonight!  It is going to be a long night!
> 
> There was a shooting in Athens today.  Two police officers were shot and one didn't make it.  The gun man is still at large.  While this is a good 20 miles from my house, it is the next county over.  My husband is a police officer in our county.  When you work out in the county, there isn't that much distance between the two counties.
> 
> 
> Hubby just left for work and will be back at 7 am.  So, I thought I'd do some sewing to keep my mind busy.  I ate (or rather my machine ate) a shirt.  Now I have to go tomorrow to buy a replacement shirt.  This is the first time I have ever done that on a customer supplied shirt!  RATS!
> 
> I tried to work on my Big Give stuff, and discovered I am a quarter yard too short on my Minnie Dots, so I am at a stand still on that one, and the two Simply Sweets got ruined because I mis measured on the appliques on the bodice...
> 
> 
> So, sewing is out, and nothing on tv tonight.  SO it looks like I will be online most of the night!
> 
> Hope you guys are chatty tonight!
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS...Dorine....If I WASN'T stuffed I wouldn't have so much trouble making the dress!   LOL



Nini... I hope they find him soon - and I hope that everyone stays safe.  

LOL...  I wish I had a really funny come-back for you... but I don't.    I"ll be here most of the night - but I'm an early to bed, early to rise person - so I'll be in bed in about an hour.

Holy mackerel... we have gale force winds in MN tonight!  

D~


----------



## jessica52877

It is biggest loser night but I'll chat some more when I get back. Not that I have said anything worth while yet! LOL! I made an adorable little einsteins outfit, maybe I'll take a picture and post.


----------



## SallyfromDE

saraheeyore said:


> i've also got several pairs of shorts made i was suprised how easy these were to make
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's got dinner all down his t-shirt i think



Better him then you!  I think he's adorable. The Toy Story shorts, well both pair are adorable, but I love the TS fabric. 



Singledad said:


> Okay, so Today I managed to finally get up the nerve to try this old sewing machine that we have in the house. I made a weighted lap pad for my daughter. It is filled with that poly fill you put into like beanie babies. So far she hasn't left it alone all evening! so I *think* she likes it. Lets hope it helps and not distracts in class!
> 
> now for the low quality (until I find my actual camera and replace them) photos... let the laughs at the lack of straight lines began!
> 
> mind you, the only time I've ever sewn was back in 7th grade in required home ec. (yes, both sexes were required to take it, thank goodness as I learned the difference flour vs powdered sugar makes in a recipe in that class!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, sorry for lack of quality of photos, as I took with webcam. promise to find actual camera soon and replace with better photos.
> 
> I actually was happy with how easy this ended up being, outside of not allowing a wide enough hole at first to pull it the right side out at first, and having my sitching going very much crooked (I had to sew some lines twice just to make things didn't look so bad once pulled inside out.  ) and I still have this fear that the stiching will come out, as I don't know if there is something special I needed to do at the end of my 'lines' to make them stronger and not just pull out if stressed... so far it hasn't popped open...
> 
> anyway, any feed back, even if it is just a chuckle at how crooked it looks is welcome.
> 
> oh, and I picked up the fabric on sale at walmart! woohoo for cheap fabric!
> 
> also, how do you get better at knowing how much fabric you need for a project? I always end up with enough extra to nearly make a second item...  even with how much I mess up. (I did a no-sew/stitch witchery regalia (we are native american) last year, will give pic's if interested in how I made a whole outfit without stitching.)



I miss Walmart fabric. We have the 2 yard lot of packaged fabric, but half the time the wall is empty. I've been sewing for years, and I can never guess how much fabric to buy, unless I have a pattern that is specific. When I frankenpattern, I always get way too much. But then, if you wait long enough, and the fabric is Licensed and no longer be distro'd, you can make a boat load over on Ebay. Love the project, but you do know that there is no perfect in sewing? It's all up to interpretation.


----------



## SarahJN

Thanks everyone for your comments on my cupcake skirt.  I think that is what you all refer to as a CASE.



saraheeyore said:


> made a crayon roll. its not perfect but its my first one. I then had to make another as my daughter wanted one and that was "boys material" so she didn't want that one



I LOL'ed at this.  It is totally something my girls would say.  Cute crayon roll!



chellewashere said:


> This is the new outfit I made for Lorelei. I won't tell you i had to redo the bodice 7 times cause I just couldnt understand the instructions I was looking at  And that I accidently sewed part of her bottom leg to the ruffle and refused to rip it out and resew it and that will now become the back instead of the front
> Best part is she thinks its fabulous and she loves it so its a win for Mommy



Adorable outfit!



Sapper383 said:


> I made this dress for my DD6 for when we go to Chef de France in Epcot.
> 
> It's a patchwork kids, wrap dress and it's the first time I have used this pattern but it was very simple.
> 
> I'm pretty pleased the way this has turned out, I just need to add the ribbon ties.



This is a really cute dress.  It looks great for Epcot!



aimeeg said:


> I finished a Dumbo dress today. I think it turned out pretty nice and the applique is super cute!



Love the fabric and Dumbo!



T-rox said:


> aimeeg- love the dumbo dress. i like brand new ideas.
> 
> unlike what you will see here.
> saw the white with red polka dot fabric and you all know what i had to do.
> portrait peasnt with ruffled capris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> she was brushing her teeth before school. hair wasnt done yet, we did minnie mouse ears with her hair.



Adorable, adorable!!!



aimeeg said:


> I did another Dumbo about two years ago. I wish I had more of this pink fabric!



Beautiful dress!  I might have to try a Dumbo applique.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Ladies and Gents!!

Nini - praying for your hubby!!!!! that is scarey!!!


So, one of the little MAW kiddo's Ive been tracking is little Hannah. she is just a DOLL BABY!!!! Well, they just got their trip dates today - APril 23rd!!! Does anyone think we could pull off a super quick give for her with a ship date of like April 13th???? Its mom and dad and 3 kids (2 girls, 1 boy)??? What should we do??? here is her ptr....any one in with me??? I havent contacted the family or anything yet - just wanted your input like we did with Michael back in the fall.....

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40193689&posted=1#post40193689


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Ok, I am not an expert and this is just how I make a bowling shirt out of a commercial pattern.  This is for an unlined shirt.

First sew the strips of material getting it ready to cut.  I usually have the design fabric, base fabric, design fabric.  If you want to top stitch, this is the time.  Just as the directions for the bowling shirt.

Lay out the sew fabric and if making up and down in the bowling shirt, I take the pattern and fold in half on the upper shoulder section, then put the middle of the fabric there or where you desire.  This is a back piece with the fabric in the middle.  





Cut our your pattern as directed.
2 Shirt fronts
1 Shirt back
Sleeves
Collar
Facing

Cut out of interfacing, 2 facing and 1 collar

I iron my interfacing right after cutting it so I don't get confused.

Next: I serge the inside edge of the facings








Next: Sew the facing to the shirt.









Next: With the wrong side together, sew the facing to the shirt along collar and top.





Turn the facing right side out and finger roll the seam. This is similar to the bowling shirt pattern where you attach the placket




Use a strong pin and turn corner to sharp point




Press corner and seam





Saving and adding more so I don't get too many photos to post


----------



## aboveH20

NiniMorris said:


> And the apartment complex is on the main road into Athens...I'm thinking it is Hwy 78...so pretty close.  (and we can hear the traffic on 78 from our back yard...)
> 
> I'm thinking they will find him before the 11 o'clock news!
> 
> 
> Nini



You're in my thoughts -- hope there's a quick and peaceful resolution.

Here's my contribution to chatting . . . since it sounds like you're a loyal Marathon customer, how long should it take for an order to arrive?  I need orange thread to finish my project -- and it's on its way -- but I'm wondering if I should just get a spool tomorrow at Joann.  They're in the same plaza as the grocery store I have to hit.  (It's not always a good thing to have one so convenient.)   


I'm still bowled over by the jiffiness of Jiffyshirts.  I once wrecked a shirt Tuesday morning, ordered another one, and it was at my house on Wednesday afternoon!


----------



## cogero

Nini sending prayers your way from one police officer's wife to another. I don't sleep well most nights since DH works midnights in a not so nice section of NYC.

I was hoping to sew today but my sons shenanigans last night are catching up with me.

I am off to load the dishwasher and then I will post the skirt I made yesterday. This fabric has been laying around for a while and I actually love the fit and length of the skirt for dd.

I will be back.


----------



## SarahJN

NiniMorris said:


> I hope you guys are chatty tonight!  It is going to be a long night!
> 
> There was a shooting in Athens today.  Two police officers were shot and one didn't make it.  The gun man is still at large.  While this is a good 20 miles from my house, it is the next county over.  My husband is a police officer in our county.  When you work out in the county, there isn't that much distance between the two counties.
> 
> 
> Hubby just left for work and will be back at 7 am.  So, I thought I'd do some sewing to keep my mind busy.  I ate (or rather my machine ate) a shirt.  Now I have to go tomorrow to buy a replacement shirt.  This is the first time I have ever done that on a customer supplied shirt!  RATS!
> 
> I tried to work on my Big Give stuff, and discovered I am a quarter yard too short on my Minnie Dots, so I am at a stand still on that one, and the two Simply Sweets got ruined because I mis measured on the appliques on the bodice...
> 
> 
> So, sewing is out, and nothing on tv tonight.  SO it looks like I will be online most of the night!
> 
> Hope you guys are chatty tonight!
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS...Dorine....If I WASN'T stuffed I wouldn't have so much trouble making the dress!   LOL



How scary!  I hope they find him soon.


----------



## DMGeurts

NiniMorris said:


> That...and one still has the tummy thing going around!  LOL
> 
> 
> Hubby called just after he got to work and told me to make sure everything was locked up before it got dark.
> 
> And the apartment complex is on the main road into Athens...I'm thinking it is Hwy 78...so pretty close.  (and we can hear the traffic on 78 from our back yard...)
> 
> I'm thinking they will find him before the 11 o'clock news!
> 
> 
> Nini



THe above question about Marathon thread, got me thinking that I have a Marathon question too:
I was debating on ordering from there... but where in the world do you find the codes for colors?  I was all over that website and I couldn't find them anywhere.  

D~


----------



## SarahJN

I learned to sew from my mom (aka Grammy) probably 30 years ago.  scared1:  I'm getting old.) I hope you don't mind if I share some of her creations.  She just made this Minnie dot sundress for my niece. 

Please ignore the bad position of the dress - it wasn't tied right on the hanger so the back is higher - you can see the Made by Grammy tag.




DSC_4364edit by 4forSarah, on Flickr

And my kids are weird - they wouldn't try it on but Em held it up for me.




DSC_4358edit by 4forSarah, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## NiniMorris

aboveH20 said:


> You're in my thoughts -- hope there's a quick and peaceful resolution.
> 
> Here's my contribution to chatting . . . since it sounds like you're a loyal Marathon customer, how long should it take for an order to arrive?  I need orange thread to finish my project -- and it's on its way -- but I'm wondering if I should just get a spool tomorrow at Joann.  They're in the same plaza as the grocery store I have to hit.  (It's not always a good thing to have one so convenient.)
> 
> 
> I'm still bowled over by the jiffiness of Jiffyshirts.  I once wrecked a shirt Tuesday morning, ordered another one, and it was at my house on Wednesday afternoon!


Truthfully, most of the time I get them in person when they are at the quilt show.  The only times I've ordered, it was only a couple of days before I got it in.

But I don't remember the exact time frame...and as for Jiffy Shirts...I love them.  I just wish I didn't have to order so much in order to get a good deal on shipping...but I generally do my part and order way too much!




SarahJN said:


> How scary!  I hope they find him soon.





DMGeurts said:


> THe above question about Marathon thread, got me thinking that I have a Marathon question too:
> I was debating on ordering from there... but where in the world do you find the codes for colors?  I was all over that website and I couldn't find them anywhere.
> 
> D~



There is a place on the site to check out the thread colors...along the very top of the website, there is home, products, contact us....then color cards.  If you click on that, you can choose what type of thread and the color cards pop up....but on my computer it is not very accurate.  The black looks grey...




Thanks for all the good wishes... hopefully, it will end soon.  Hubby knows not to call me unless it is important....so at least my phone isn't ringing!~


----------



## DMGeurts

NiniMorris said:


> There is a place on the site to check out the thread colors...along the very top of the website, there is home, products, contact us....then color cards.  If you click on that, you can choose what type of thread and the color cards pop up....but on my computer it is not very accurate.  The black looks grey...



I found them!    But it looks like they are all embroidery thread?  Can you use them in a regular sewing machine???  Or does Marathon only do embroidery thread?

D~


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Bowling shirt continued:
Make sure both seam and corner are pressed well and on the edge.





Now you have two fronts of the shirt with facing attached, turned and pressed





I serge the neckline to keep it from stretching





With wrong sides together, pin shirt front to shirt back









The 2 front shirts have the placket attached, sew the shirt front to shirt back at shoulders. 
I start on the inside and sew out to the sleeve edge.  It keeps the facing flat.





This is not the photo I wanted but it shows what it looks like after it is sewn minus the collar.
Make sure the seam is pressed to the back.





Now when you open your shirt you have a shirt back and both fronts attached with facings.

Time for the collar.  I follow the bowling shirt directions to the T and never deviate!!!!
I am not going to list her directions because you need to buy the pattern.
I use the serger for the bottom seam.












After following the bowling shirt directions I now have a collar ready to attach to the shirt

I fold my shirt back in half and press a small line in the top of back of shirt.  I also fold the collar in half and press a small line. I match up the line and start my pinning at that point.





Pin collar to shirt following bowling shirt directions.  I really move the fabric and keep the bottom straight across the base of my machine and work the fabric to stop any puckers or gaps.





Sew in collar exactly as directed in the bowling shirt instructions.


----------



## cogero

billwendy said:


> Hi Ladies and Gents!!
> 
> Nini - praying for your hubby!!!!! that is scarey!!!
> 
> 
> So, one of the little MAW kiddo's Ive been tracking is little Hannah. she is just a DOLL BABY!!!! Well, they just got their trip dates today - APril 23rd!!! Does anyone think we could pull off a super quick give for her with a ship date of like April 13th???? Its mom and dad and 3 kids (2 girls, 1 boy)??? What should we do??? here is her ptr....any one in with me??? I havent contacted the family or anything yet - just wanted your input like we did with Michael back in the fall.....
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40193689&posted=1#post40193689




I would love to do something for this family. The mom and sister touched my heart really bad. Just let me know.


----------



## NiniMorris

DMGeurts said:


> I found them!    But it looks like they are all embroidery thread?  Can you use them in a regular sewing machine???  Or does Marathon only do embroidery thread?
> 
> D~



Hmmm.... they do have sewing thread, but don't seem to have a color chart for it online...One just says available in 20 colors.  I guess you could send them an email, although I have more luck calling them...


Nini


----------



## Fruto76

aboveH20 said:


> Thank you to all who helped me figure out the waistband elastic size for a Big Give I was working on, and to all who offered pointers are applique.  Here's a photo -- not as cute as the one "Mom" posted on her PTR modeled by her smiling kids -- but I'm thrilled that they fit.
> 
> I'm working on a completely different project for the next Give and really enjoying it, which is fortunate because it's taking MUCH longer to make than I expected.  Stay tuned for that one  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie on the shirt and Mickey on the tie are both Heathersue designs.



These are so adorable! I love the buttons! It adds just enough!



SarahJN said:


> I learned to sew from my mom (aka Grammy) probably 30 years ago.  scared1:  I'm getting old.) I hope you don't mind if I share some of her creations.  She just made this Minnie dot sundress for my niece.
> 
> Please ignore the bad position of the dress - it wasn't tied right on the hanger so the back is higher - you can see the Made by Grammy tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_4364edit by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> And my kids are weird - they wouldn't try it on but Em held it up for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_4358edit by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> Thanks for looking!


 Very cute! I really like the lace bottom! 



billwendy said:


> Hi Ladies and Gents!!
> 
> Nini - praying for your hubby!!!!! that is scarey!!!
> 
> 
> So, one of the little MAW kiddo's Ive been tracking is little Hannah. she is just a DOLL BABY!!!! Well, they just got their trip dates today - APril 23rd!!! Does anyone think we could pull off a super quick give for her with a ship date of like April 13th???? Its mom and dad and 3 kids (2 girls, 1 boy)??? What should we do??? here is her ptr....any one in with me??? I havent contacted the family or anything yet - just wanted your input like we did with Michael back in the fall.....
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40193689&posted=1#post40193689


I would love to help. I don't know much about the gives but  think they are wonderful! and my sewing isn't perfect, but I am willing to help however I can if you need it...maybe I could do tie dyes?


----------



## mommy2mrb

billwendy said:


> Hi Ladies and Gents!!
> 
> 
> So, one of the little MAW kiddo's Ive been tracking is little Hannah. she is just a DOLL BABY!!!! Well, they just got their trip dates today - APril 23rd!!! Does anyone think we could pull off a super quick give for her with a ship date of like April 13th???? Its mom and dad and 3 kids (2 girls, 1 boy)??? What should we do??? here is her ptr....any one in with me??? I havent contacted the family or anything yet - just wanted your input like we did with Michael back in the fall.....
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40193689&posted=1#post40193689



Wendy, if you get an address by Thurs pm I can get a pixie dust package out for them Fri am....don't have time to make anything, but will shop my stash and get it out no problem!! please keep me updated if you can get the address or not!

Nini and Cogero, what you DH's do to keep their cities safe is so wonderful! and for you too to be supportive is a hard job to do also!


----------



## billwendy

Thanks Chiara, Ann and Lisa - Im emailing mom to see if we can send them a little pixie dust - their story just is so loving.....and hannah's smile is just  and big brother and big sister are so . If anyone is thinking that they might want to help, I know that Hannah LOVES Mickey and Minnie, big sister LOVES Princesses and Belle, and big brother LOVES star wars and HP.

Tie dye shirts would be AWESOME Ann, thats a GREAT thought!!! Chiara - you always do something special, and Lisa - pixie dust would be GREAT!!!!!!!! I'll let you guys know as soon as I hear anything!!!! This is what I LOVE about being in this group of totally awesome people!!!!!!!! You all are amazing!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

billwendy said:


> Thanks Chiara, Ann and Lisa - Im emailing mom to see if we can send them a little pixie dust - their story just is so loving.....and hannah's smile is just  and big brother and big sister are so . If anyone is thinking that they might want to help, I know that Hannah LOVES Mickey and Minnie, big sister LOVES Princesses and Belle, and big brother LOVES star wars and HP.
> 
> Tie dye shirts would be AWESOME Ann, thats a GREAT thought!!! Chiara - you always do something special, and Lisa - pixie dust would be GREAT!!!!!!!! I'll let you guys know as soon as I hear anything!!!! This is what I LOVE about being in this group of totally awesome people!!!!!!!! You all are amazing!!



I'll have Megan pick stuff out tonight so we will be ready to go when you get the BG up and running!


----------



## Blyssfull

billwendy said:


> Thanks Chiara, Ann and Lisa - Im emailing mom to see if we can send them a little pixie dust - their story just is so loving.....and hannah's smile is just  and big brother and big sister are so . If anyone is thinking that they might want to help, I know that Hannah LOVES Mickey and Minnie, big sister LOVES Princesses and Belle, and big brother LOVES star wars and HP.
> 
> Tie dye shirts would be AWESOME Ann, thats a GREAT thought!!! Chiara - you always do something special, and Lisa - pixie dust would be GREAT!!!!!!!! I'll let you guys know as soon as I hear anything!!!! This is what I LOVE about being in this group of totally awesome people!!!!!!!! You all are amazing!!




I need to go shopping for some Pixie Dust for January this weekend so if you can get some details, I'll be glad to get some things for Hannah's family as well. I've really been wanting to try crayon roll ups too. They seem pretty straight forward for a beginner like me so maybe I could try those for her with some coloring books.


----------



## lovesdumbo

NiniMorris said:


> I hope you guys are chatty tonight!  It is going to be a long night!
> 
> There was a shooting in Athens today.  Two police officers were shot and one didn't make it.  The gun man is still at large.  While this is a good 20 miles from my house, it is the next county over.  My husband is a police officer in our county.  When you work out in the county, there isn't that much distance between the two counties.
> 
> 
> Hubby just left for work and will be back at 7 am.  So, I thought I'd do some sewing to keep my mind busy.  I ate (or rather my machine ate) a shirt.  Now I have to go tomorrow to buy a replacement shirt.  This is the first time I have ever done that on a customer supplied shirt!  RATS!
> 
> I tried to work on my Big Give stuff, and discovered I am a quarter yard too short on my Minnie Dots, so I am at a stand still on that one, and the two Simply Sweets got ruined because I mis measured on the appliques on the bodice...
> 
> 
> So, sewing is out, and nothing on tv tonight.  SO it looks like I will be online most of the night!
> 
> Hope you guys are chatty tonight!
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS...Dorine....If I WASN'T stuffed I wouldn't have so much trouble making the dress!   LOL



Nini-so scary.  Prayers for the officers' families.  

Here's my contribution to the chatter....

I tried something new this weekend and thought of you doing it!  I ironed freezer paper onto muslin and then cut it to 8 1/2 x 11 so I could put it through my printer and made a fabric luggage tag.

My DD's best friend turns 12 Saturday.  She is going to Switzerland where her Aunt (Moms's sister) and nieces live.  She's going then because at 12 you fly alone.  She will go to school there for the rest of the year.  My DD will miss her but knows she wants to go and will have a wonderful time.  I still can't get over that her Mom is sending her alone. Or send my 12 year old off for 3+ months.


----------



## clairemolly

billwendy said:


> Thanks Chiara, Ann and Lisa - Im emailing mom to see if we can send them a little pixie dust - their story just is so loving.....and hannah's smile is just  and big brother and big sister are so . If anyone is thinking that they might want to help, I know that Hannah LOVES Mickey and Minnie, big sister LOVES Princesses and Belle, and big brother LOVES star wars and HP.
> 
> Tie dye shirts would be AWESOME Ann, thats a GREAT thought!!! Chiara - you always do something special, and Lisa - pixie dust would be GREAT!!!!!!!! I'll let you guys know as soon as I hear anything!!!! This is what I LOVE about being in this group of totally awesome people!!!!!!!! You all are amazing!!



I'm sure I can do something quick too Wendy!  How about autograph books?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Part III of the bowling shirt instructions.  Sorry for all the photos.

We now have a shirt with the facings sewn in, 2 front pieces are sewn onto the back and the collar is in.  It should look something like this.





Top stitch the edge of collar is you so desire as directed in the bowling shirt directions.

Sleeve Attachment:  This is for an unlined plain sleeve.  I follow the directions of the commercial pattern.  I serge of the bottom edge of the sleeves. 
Next: Wrong sides together.  Carefully pin the open sleeve piece into the shirt.  I try hard to open up the shirt sleeve hole and work in a straight line doing a very short area at time.









After pinning carefully sew sleeves into arm hole working the fabric and keeping the edge straight. 





Your sleeve is now in the shirt.  Do the same for other side.





Almost done!
Still following the commercial directions.
Wrong sides together, I match up the sleeve edges, sleeve seam and pin along the entire side of shirt.  





Starting with the sleeve edge, sew the entire side of shirt.





Repeat on other side.

Finish the sleeve edge.  I serge.




Then fold over and sew with straight stitch.




Repeat for other sleeve.

Finish the bottom of the shirt in the same manner. Serge





Fold edge and straight stitch.





Turn shirt to right side out and Viola' Commercial pattern bowling shirt.





I used this pattern for the shirt.  





Do buttonholes and attach buttons!

This was a very difficult shirt as DS needed a shirt to match the boys and my dress.  I missed a bid on ebay and we are leaving soon.  So, I cut the bottom of my dress off and used very little fabric to make this shirt.  I also didn't have enough pastel green for the sleeves.  

I hope this helps all with using the commercial pattern.  None of this could be done without first the purchase of Carla C's bowling shirt patten.  I have made every mistake possible and now feel confident making adult bowling shirts.


----------



## billwendy

Blyssfull said:


> I need to go shopping for some Pixie Dust for January this weekend so if you can get some details, I'll be glad to get some things for Hannah's family as well. I've really been wanting to try crayon roll ups too. They seem pretty straight forward for a beginner like me so maybe I could try those for her with some coloring books.





clairemolly said:


> I'm sure I can do something quick too Wendy!  How about autograph books?



Awww GUYS!!!!!!! you are all amazing!!!! THANK YOU!!!! Its going to be a really quick turn around, but maybe we could pull off a mini give!!!!!!?????


----------



## PurpleEars

Yikes! I am very close to TMTQ land!



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I have been making key chains for little gifts this week.  Super easy to make and very inexpensive to make!
> 
> Here are some of the ones I have done:



This is a great idea. Thank you for sharing.



DMGeurts said:


> I know, you all are probably sick of hearing me lament over which serger I should buy.
> 
> All this time, I've been stuck on getting a serger with a cover stitch, and lessons.
> 
> Well, last night, I discovered some very nice tutorials online... after watching these tutorials - I actually understood how to thread, what the parts of the serger were, and what all of the buttons and dials did.  So much that I decided that I could probably learn how to use this serger with out lessons.  The serger they were using was the *Brother 1034d*.
> 
> Another issue I've had, is that it looks so complicated to switch from overlock to coverstitch on the machines - so eventually, I wanted to get two machines - one for overlock, one for coverstitch.  If I plan to do that anyway, why spend more money on a machine that does both... why not just get two machines?  So, I slept on it.  When I woke this morning, I still agreed with myself... so I ordered it.  I purchased it on Amazon, but I paid the extra to have it shipped from Ken's... I've heard great things about his store on various sewing forums.
> 
> So, I know I am getting one of the cheapest machines out there - but if it lasts me a year or two, I'd really be thrilled.  That will give me time to learn how to really use a serger and decide if I need a machine that does more.
> 
> So, anyways, I am excited! And I paid cash for it... with $$ I earned myself, selling my AG outfits.  I am a happy girl.
> 
> D~



Congrats on your serger. I am sure you will be happy with it.



abfight said:


> I posted pics a couple of weeks ago of little mermaid and tinker bell simply sweets, for for 3yo niece and daughter, but my 6yo thinks that she is too big for all the ruffles.  So her is my big girl outfit for her to wear to Disney on Ice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.  And if anyone has any advice I'd love to know how to make my 6yo think like a 6yo and not a 13 yo



Great job on the outfit. I think it looks great! Sorry to hear about the problem with the rose though.



T-rox said:


> question- have had my brother pe 770 since dec 25 '10.  in the last 2 weeks, it has eaten 2 t shirts. it eats the shirts, a horrible birds nest at the "eaten site" and I even have to take that plate off to get the t shirt out and the birds nest out.  this has happend while the t shirt was tightly hooped with stablizer. why is it doing this? am I possibly using the wrong needle for t shirts or something?
> 
> here is the other thing that is happening. when the machine is not eating the t shirts, it is doing loose stitches, only every once is a while, but enough to mess up the perfection of the design. i know this has to do with tension, so i have adjusted it both ways, top and bottom. is there another reason for loose stiching on top?
> i really hope my questions make sense to you so i can get some help from you



Also check to see if the bobbin is loaded the correct way. It can happen if you put it in upside down.



ColoradoK said:


> Hey girls, I have a question...seeing as how I want to make those Buzz and Woody bowling shirts, I see you guys talking about "CarlaC" a lot from youcanmakethis, right?  Do they ever offer discounts, etc?  I usually don't use a pattern to sew because I only make really simple things but I'm thinking I should get a pattern and don't see any bowling shirt patterns for kids in the popular brands (Simplicity, McCalls, Butterick...)  I have a bunch of patterns but I only buy them when they're 99 cents or $1.99 so $10 for a pattern is kind of to me.



Well, you see, I couldn't see the point of spending that kind of money for a pattern before I tried one. I have sewn for a number of years (mostly clothing for adults) so I didn't think they would be that useful to me. Well, let's just say I have learned lots from Carla's patterns that I apply to other sewing situaitons too. Also you get a wide range of sizes that you can keep on using the patterns for a long time.



chellewashere said:


> This is the new outfit I made for Lorelei. I won't tell you i had to redo the bodice 7 times cause I just couldnt understand the instructions I was looking at. And that I accidently sewed part of her bottom leg to the ruffle and refused to rip it out and resew it and that will now become the back instead of the front
> Best part is she thinks its fabulous and she loves it so its a win for Mommy



The outfit looks great. Hopefully your next outfit will be less "exciting!"



Sapper383 said:


> I made this dress for my DD6 for when we go to Chef de France in Epcot.
> 
> It's a patchwork kids, wrap dress and it's the first time I have used this pattern but it was very simple.
> 
> I'm pretty pleased the way this has turned out, I just need to add the ribbon ties.



Very cute. The fabric works very well with the theme!



SarahJN said:


> I finished one of the birthday cupcake skirts.  The girls told me that they want to match so it looks like I'll be making 2 more - exactly the same.  I thought a bubble skirt would be cute - I'll have to test that out later.
> 
> I figure I'll make the skirts before I tackle the applique on the tee shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mar20a by 4forSarah, on Flickr



Cute skirt!



angeque143 said:


> Just found this thread!! What a set of talented ladies!! I am so jealous...I have my Disney Brother sitting collecting dust...I think I need to break it in!!!
> 
> 
> I mainly crochet......



Welcome! I like your crochet creations!



saraheeyore said:


> made a crayon roll. its not perfect but its my first one. I then had to make another as my daughter wanted one and that was "boys material" so she didn't want that one



Good job on the crayon roll and other outfits!



chellewashere said:


> I just found out my sewing machine has a cutter attachment foot you can buy for it has anyone ever done this and do they work OK? It says you use it with an overcast stitch I think????
> 
> Also thank you so much VBAndrea, Diz-Mommy and DMGeurts encouraging words are what makes me think hey I can do the next one before the hubbykins sees how much I have spent on fabric that is currently sitting in a tote waiting for a pattern



Do you have a Brother? Are you looking at the side cutter foot? I used mine for a few years until I saved up for a serger. It worked well as long as you use the overcast stitch intended for thicker materials. You will need to snip the first centimetre or so to get the foot to start cutting (since it only has one blade). I would recommend it for a cheap substitute for a serger. 



aimeeg said:


> I finished a Dumbo dress today. I think it turned out pretty nice and the applique is super cute!



This is beautiful!



T-rox said:


> aimeeg- love the dumbo dress. i like brand new ideas.
> 
> unlike what you will see here.
> saw the white with red polka dot fabric and you all know what i had to do.
> portrait peasnt with ruffled capris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she was brushing her teeth before school. hair wasnt done yet, we did minnie mouse ears with her hair.



Cute outfit!



aimeeg said:


> I did another Dumbo about two years ago. I wish I had more of this pink fabric!



This is beautiful as well!



aboveH20 said:


> Thank you to all who helped me figure out the waistband elastic size for a Big Give I was working on, and to all who offered pointers are applique.  Here's a photo -- not as cute as the one "Mom" posted on her PTR modeled by her smiling kids -- but I'm thrilled that they fit.
> 
> I'm working on a completely different project for the next Give and really enjoying it, which is fortunate because it's taking MUCH longer to make than I expected.  Stay tuned for that one  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie on the shirt and Mickey on the tie are both Heathersue designs.



I want to say good job on those outfits. I am happy that you have "graduated" from tolietery bags! Can't wait to see your next creation!



cogero said:


> I will miss everyone I am sure. We will be there 8/26-9/1 and then we are heading to cruise on the Dream.
> 
> I need to decide what I want to make for the trip.



We'll be there during that time for free dining (I think we are onto round 4 now?) Just look for the couple with Mickey and Minnie bucket hats (and a Minnie park bag). We are going to 1900 PF this time based on the positive reviews around here.



Singledad said:


> Okay, so Today I managed to finally get up the nerve to try this old sewing machine that we have in the house. I made a weighted lap pad for my daughter. It is filled with that poly fill you put into like beanie babies. So far she hasn't left it alone all evening! so I *think* she likes it. Lets hope it helps and not distracts in class!
> 
> now for the low quality (until I find my actual camera and replace them) photos... let the laughs at the lack of straight lines began!
> 
> mind you, the only time I've ever sewn was back in 7th grade in required home ec. (yes, both sexes were required to take it, thank goodness as I learned the difference flour vs powdered sugar makes in a recipe in that class!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, sorry for lack of quality of photos, as I took with webcam. promise to find actual camera soon and replace with better photos.
> 
> I actually was happy with how easy this ended up being, outside of not allowing a wide enough hole at first to pull it the right side out at first, and having my sitching going very much crooked (I had to sew some lines twice just to make things didn't look so bad once pulled inside out.  ) and I still have this fear that the stiching will come out, as I don't know if there is something special I needed to do at the end of my 'lines' to make them stronger and not just pull out if stressed... so far it hasn't popped open...
> 
> anyway, any feed back, even if it is just a chuckle at how crooked it looks is welcome.
> 
> oh, and I picked up the fabric on sale at walmart! woohoo for cheap fabric!
> 
> also, how do you get better at knowing how much fabric you need for a project? I always end up with enough extra to nearly make a second item...  even with how much I mess up. (I did a no-sew/stitch witchery regalia (we are native american) last year, will give pic's if interested in how I made a whole outfit without stitching.)



I want to say welcome! Did you backstitch on both ends of the stitching? This would really help with not having thread pull out!



NiniMorris said:


> I hope you guys are chatty tonight!  It is going to be a long night!
> 
> There was a shooting in Athens today.  Two police officers were shot and one didn't make it.  The gun man is still at large.  While this is a good 20 miles from my house, it is the next county over.  My husband is a police officer in our county.  When you work out in the county, there isn't that much distance between the two counties.
> 
> 
> Hubby just left for work and will be back at 7 am.  So, I thought I'd do some sewing to keep my mind busy.  I ate (or rather my machine ate) a shirt.  Now I have to go tomorrow to buy a replacement shirt.  This is the first time I have ever done that on a customer supplied shirt!  RATS!
> 
> I tried to work on my Big Give stuff, and discovered I am a quarter yard too short on my Minnie Dots, so I am at a stand still on that one, and the two Simply Sweets got ruined because I mis measured on the appliques on the bodice...
> 
> 
> So, sewing is out, and nothing on tv tonight.  SO it looks like I will be online most of the night!
> 
> Hope you guys are chatty tonight!
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS...Dorine....If I WASN'T stuffed I wouldn't have so much trouble making the dress!   LOL



Sorry to hear about the scary situation Nini. I will be thinking about your family and the police officers tonight.



billwendy said:


> Hi Ladies and Gents!!
> 
> Nini - praying for your hubby!!!!! that is scarey!!!
> 
> 
> So, one of the little MAW kiddo's Ive been tracking is little Hannah. she is just a DOLL BABY!!!! Well, they just got their trip dates today - APril 23rd!!! Does anyone think we could pull off a super quick give for her with a ship date of like April 13th???? Its mom and dad and 3 kids (2 girls, 1 boy)??? What should we do??? here is her ptr....any one in with me??? I havent contacted the family or anything yet - just wanted your input like we did with Michael back in the fall.....
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40193689&posted=1#post40193689



I would be happy to make something for them Wendy. Say the word and I will whip something up, even if it means I don't get to make more customs for my DL trip!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Ok, I am not an expert and this is just how I make a bowling shirt out of a commercial pattern.  This is for an unlined shirt.



Thanks for the tutorial! I sure appreciate it!



SarahJN said:


> I learned to sew from my mom (aka Grammy) probably 30 years ago.  scared1:  I'm getting old.) I hope you don't mind if I share some of her creations.  She just made this Minnie dot sundress for my niece.
> 
> Please ignore the bad position of the dress - it wasn't tied right on the hanger so the back is higher - you can see the Made by Grammy tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_4364edit by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Awww, cute dress!


----------



## PurpleEars

And I have one project to share - a dress for myself. I used the Meaghan Peasant pattern and modified the skirt portion to make it fuller. I am a fast walker so I hate it when my skirts or dresses restrict my step length!






And a close up of the embroidery. I designed them like a year ago, I finally got around to putting them on something.






Thanks for looking!

_Edit March 22 - fixed a typo_


----------



## aimeeg

Tonight I finished a little Cinderella top/dress.


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

aimeeg said:


> I finished a Dumbo dress today. I think it turned out pretty nice and the applique is super cute!



Love it!!!



weluvdizne said:


> Wow, thanks so much for the link and all the helpful info you also included.  Very complete.  Thanks!



You are most welcome!!!



aimeeg said:


> I did another Dumbo about two years ago. I wish I had more of this pink fabric!



Adorable as well!!!!



aboveH20 said:


> Minnie on the shirt and Mickey on the tie are both Heathersue designs.



PRECIOUS!!!!



aimeeg said:


> Tonight I finished a little Cinderella top/dress.



Love that one!!!


----------



## weluvdizne

aboveH20 said:


>



So cute.  Love how they "match".  Nice job.  I'm sure they loved them!


jessica52877 said:


> We won't arrive until October 1st!  I was looking for a deal yesterday to go ahead and book since I am sure that is where we'll go for Dallas' fall break.


We'd love to add you to the meet if you're interested.



cogero said:


> I will miss everyone I am sure. We will be there 8/26-9/1 and then we are heading to cruise on the Dream.
> 
> I need to decide what I want to make for the trip.


Sounds like a great trip, but we'll miss you.



ellenbenny said:


> Oh that stinks because we had originally booked Oct 1 but then when we recently found out that DDIL is pregnant again (which I am now at liberty to share with the world!!) we moved it up a week.  She is due mid October and we didn't want to miss the arrival.


Congrats.  Can't wait to see the cute baby stuff you make.  Do you know if it's a girl or a boy?



Singledad said:


>


Nice job.  What is a straight line? Just kidding.  I have no idea how to guess how much fabric to buy.  If I don't have a pattern calling for a specific amount, I just buy what I can justify in the budget.  If it's something I really like, I get more.  I hardly ever buy fabric with the project in mind that I will ultimately use it for.  Better to have extra, because when you go to use it, chances are, they don't have any more.  


NiniMorris said:


> I hope you guys are chatty tonight!  It is going to be a long night!


Prayers that everyone stays safe.  Thank your dh for what he does, and thank you for going through it every day.  


SarahJN said:


> DSC_4364edit by 4forSarah, on Flickr


very cute.  I always love this fabric combo.


PurpleEars said:


> And a close up of the embroidery. I designed them like a year ago, I finally got around to putting them on something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> _Edit March 22 - fixed a typo_


This is so nice.  I absolutely LOVE the embroidery on the bottom.  Nice job.  


aimeeg said:


> Tonight I finished a little Cinderella top/dress.


Gosh, you are busy.  Very nice.


----------



## weluvdizne

April, thank you so much for your bowling shirt tute.  I think I can do it now.  I need to find the time.  Busy couple of days coming up here, but hopefully I can attack it within the next week.  Your tute was very complete and makes it look so easy.  I will definately be referring to all your awesome pictures.  I did buy Carla's pattern which I will need for my little guy.  So, between Carla's, the commercial, and your tute, it should be a piece of cake.  
Thanks again.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## effervescent

ellenbenny said:


> Too funny, I have no idea either, but it doesn't surprise me.  My DH is awesome with kids and one of the most patient people I know.  He used to coach boys soccer and all the kids loved him!



And the weird thing was I was right there through the majority of the convo so I'm not sure what extra something Hunter got from it!  I'd love to see you guys again though if we can get it squeezed in.



aimeeg said:


>



That is just precious!  I love everything about it!



Tykatmadismomma said:


>



Love the house and congrats on the sewing room!  



weluvdizne said:


> I don't have specifics planned, just ideas, and such.  We (7 of us) are going for 15 days and I want to make each (3) child an outfit per day and a shirt for the 4 adults for most days, and a tote bag for myself and my mom. Also hats for the kids, some of those cute burp clothes posted, a couple diaper changing pads, I feel like there's more, but I don't have the list in front of me at the moment.
> 
> Cool!There is more of us going at the end of Sept. than I realized.  We definately need to all meet up.  We are staying at All Star Music.  We have stayed at POFQ in the past and absolutely loved it.  Wish we were staying there again this time, but we can stay a couple days longer if we stay at ASMu.
> 
> So, all of you going in Sept., are you doing the free dining?  I have been tweaking my ADR list.  I get to call on Thursday.



Luckily I had the forethought to get a notebook for my bag so that I could jot down customs ideas as they came to me (or if I saw something here I loved).  I need to get it planned out now so that I can start gathering supplies.  I probably won't start the babies' things for a couple months so that they don't outgrow them on me!  The only thing I know for sure that I'm doing is Hawaiian print dresses/shirts for us for Spirit of Aloha.

We're only going in Sept for the free dining promo, we usually go in Oct.  We decided to upgrade to deluxe so that we would have some room to try some new places.  I worked all weekend on the ressie list and made them this morning, was able to get everything we wanted.    Total benefit of working 3rds is that I was already awake at 6.    Still need to do the last day of our trip though since we're there for 12 days and I could only book 11 this morning.



T-rox said:


> [/IMG]



You can never go wrong with Minnie!  Very cute, and I love the applique.



aimeeg said:


>



Love it!  My DD would too, she's got a thing with the pink Dumbo.



aboveH20 said:


>



Cute!



jessica52877 said:


> We won't arrive until October 1st!  I was looking for a deal yesterday to go ahead and book since I am sure that is where we'll go for Dallas' fall break.



Bummer!    We'll probably be leaving the area that morning (will be staying with the ILs for a couple nights after we leave Disney).  I'll probably have to work that evening.  If we manage to stay that night I'm down with a pool party or something....lol.  I'd love to see you again.



cogero said:


> I will miss everyone I am sure. We will be there 8/26-9/1 and then we are heading to cruise on the Dream.
> 
> I need to decide what I want to make for the trip.



Now THAT'S the kind of vacay I need!  



ellenbenny said:


> we recently found out that DDIL is pregnant again (which I am now at liberty to share with the world!!)



Congrats!  I can't wait to see all the cuteness you make for the little one!



NiniMorris said:


> I hope you guys are chatty tonight!  It is going to be a long night!
> 
> There was a shooting in Athens today.  Two police officers were shot and one didn't make it.  The gun man is still at large.  While this is a good 20 miles from my house, it is the next county over.  My husband is a police officer in our county.  When you work out in the county, there isn't that much distance between the two counties.
> 
> 
> Hubby just left for work and will be back at 7 am.  So, I thought I'd do some sewing to keep my mind busy.  I ate (or rather my machine ate) a shirt.  Now I have to go tomorrow to buy a replacement shirt.  This is the first time I have ever done that on a customer supplied shirt!  RATS!
> 
> I tried to work on my Big Give stuff, and discovered I am a quarter yard too short on my Minnie Dots, so I am at a stand still on that one, and the two Simply Sweets got ruined because I mis measured on the appliques on the bodice...
> 
> 
> So, sewing is out, and nothing on tv tonight.  SO it looks like I will be online most of the night!
> 
> Hope you guys are chatty tonight!
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS...Dorine....If I WASN'T stuffed I wouldn't have so much trouble making the dress!   LOL



  My thoughts are with all of you tonight.  I'm not married to an officer, but I've been a dispatcher for years and have a soft spot for all the guys and gals on the street.  I hope they catch that lowlife without further incident.



billwendy said:


> So, one of the little MAW kiddo's Ive been tracking is little Hannah. she is just a DOLL BABY!!!! Well, they just got their trip dates today - APril 23rd!!! Does anyone think we could pull off a super quick give for her with a ship date of like April 13th???? Its mom and dad and 3 kids (2 girls, 1 boy)??? What should we do??? here is her ptr....any one in with me??? I havent contacted the family or anything yet - just wanted your input like we did with Michael back in the fall.....
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40193689&posted=1#post40193689



I'm down for tshirts and twirlys!  Will keep checking the give board for the posting!



aboveH20 said:


> I'm still bowled over by the jiffiness of Jiffyshirts.  I once wrecked a shirt Tuesday morning, ordered another one, and it was at my house on Wednesday afternoon!



I love jiffy, although I hate that the minimum for shipping is so high.  It is well worth it though to be able to get the same color tee for my whole family - it is slim pickings locally for kids tshirts unless you want white or light blue.  Which is, of course, a different shade of light blue than the adult shirts!  



SarahJN said:


> DSC_4364edit by 4forSarah, on Flickr



Cute!



PurpleEars said:


>



I like it!  I think I'm going to aim for more dresses for me at the park this summer, so much more comfortable!



aimeeg said:


> Tonight I finished a little Cinderella top/dress.



Adorable!


I forgot to share this pic along with my other St Pat's pics - this is my crazy friend Bill, who requested that I make him green sparkly shorts for the St Pat's festivities.  You can't see the shimmer too well in this pic, but he was very shiny when the sun hit!  This is also the first adult clothing I've made in a long time.






I'm off to try out an in the hoop play food design and get to finishing up a give.  I'm sure I'll be checking back in a bit!


----------



## Singledad

PurpleEars said:


> I want to say welcome! Did you backstitch on both ends of the stitching? This would really help with not having thread pull out!



thanks for the welcome, and I assume back stitching is going back over the same spot? I tried, but the machine made a funny noise, so I didn't do it over all the 'ends'  maybe I can do it again? run through the machine again? or maybe I should 'dadafy' it by trying to hand stitch over it to reinforce the end parts? it is called that because I seriously have no real fine motor skills, so to hand stitch... well, lets say I stab myself more than the fabric and nothing is 'regular' to it.  it works though. This is why i am dreading trying to put patches on her daisy tunic! (they are iron on, but after a while those fall off without being sewn, or so I've been told.)


I will need to read over all the past pages (lets see.. I guess a month long project  ) and try to learn what some of this stuff means. be nice to use that old machine more, and use up all this extra fabric.



> I hardly ever buy fabric with the project in mind that I will ultimately use it for


whereas I never even walk in that section unless there is something specific I am thinking of making, and even then, I tend to get so lost and flustered I walk right back out. How much do I need, what type (silky kind, terry cloth kind, cotten looking) will I need... etc etc.  I wish I had one of yall in there with me! 

thanks to all who replied to me, and everything I've seen on here looks awesome!  


p.s. I hope the police officer husband is fine. My thoughts have been with you tonight, even if I didn't post until now.


----------



## DMGeurts

PurpleEars said:


> And I have one project to share - a dress for myself. I used the Meaghan Peasant pattern and modified the skirt portion to make it fuller. I am a fast walker so I hate it when my skirts or dresses restrict my step length!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up of the embroidery. I designed them like a year ago, I finally got around to putting them on something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> _Edit March 22 - fixed a typo_



I love this - I love the embroidery you designed!  Great job!  



aimeeg said:


> Tonight I finished a little Cinderella top/dress.



Adorable!



effervescent said:


> I forgot to share this pic along with my other St Pat's pics - this is my crazy friend Bill, who requested that I make him green sparkly shorts for the St Pat's festivities.  You can't see the shimmer too well in this pic, but he was very shiny when the sun hit!  This is also the first adult clothing I've made in a long time.



It looks like he is enjoying his short immensely!  

D~


----------



## NiniMorris

Hi guys...still here...I actually managed to take a couple of hour nap, t=witht he tv news going in the back ground.

Of course, after asking you to be chatty, my computer and I had a slight disagreement,...I had to shut it down and reboot about 3 times before it decided to behave again.  (Just like a kid, you sometimes have to tell it more than once!)

They have expanded the search area, but seem to be pretty confident that he will be found close to his families home.  Thanks for all the prayers and good thoughts.  I ususally don't let things like this bother me so much, I guess this was just a bit too close to home.

Today is another day, and I HAVE to get back sewing!  So, somewhere between my DS's therapy this morning, and my doctor appt this afternoon, I have to get busy!


Here is hoping everyone has a stress free day full of stitches!~

Nini


----------



## cogero

PurpleEars said:


> And I have one project to share - a dress for myself. I used the Meaghan Peasant pattern and modified the skirt portion to make it fuller. I am a fast walker so I hate it when my skirts or dresses restrict my step length!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up of the embroidery. I designed them like a year ago, I finally got around to putting them on something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> _Edit March 22 - fixed a typo_


I love this dress. It is fabulous



aimeeg said:


> Tonight I finished a little Cinderella top/dress.



Just precious. Love the fabrics.


----------



## NiniMorris

At least I was productive last night.  I made a spreadsheet with all the outfits/shirts I have to make for our trip in Sept.   Strange, it doesn't seem so daunting in paper!  I have 90% of the designs I want already (that is a first!) I just need to supplement with some new cute ones I've recently seen!

Last year I bought the shirts a few at a time and paid a zillion dollars for the shipping.  This time I think I will get them all at once!  I will get free shipping, and I can sit and look at my pile of mess until I get them done!  LOL!


Nini


----------



## VBAndrea

Hmpf!  My dd closed down my multiquote!  Doesn't she know that Disbout is way more important than Webkinz 

Anyhoo, I'll try to remember what I can:

APRIL:  Thanks for the tuts.  I am going to c/p them into a file so perhaps I can make dh and my ds coordinating shirts in the near future.  DS is 9 now so it means upsizing the BS pattern next time I make it and I know I bought a commercial one for dh eons ago -- never attempted it though.

WENDY:  I should be able to do something for the short notice give -- can't promise what, but do promise I will help.

Very cute Dumbo's all around -- I love the bubbles on the applique!

Aimee -- loved the Cinderella carriage dress.

Cute lap pad.

Cute Minnie dress from GM.

Love the Minnie Portrait Peasant with the ruffled capris.  What pattern was used for the capris?  Could I do that with the Easy Fits by tapering them down?

PURPLEEARS:  I really like your dress and LOVE the Mickey head flowers.  I may steal that idea if ever do another patchwork skirt for a BG if it would be OK with you (I would have to paint them -- I could never hand applique something like that).  The dress looks beyond AWESOME!

CHERYL:  Love your BG outfits (I think I posted to you on the BG site as well).  I love the addition of the yellow buttons.

I know I had so much more quoted.  That will teach me never again to get up from the computer to pack lunches.  Kids will just have to starve next time 

Oh, and those sparkly St. Pat's shorts cracked me up!  Great job but too funny.


----------



## DMGeurts

NiniMorris said:


> At least I was productive last night.  I made a spreadsheet with all the outfits/shirts I have to make for our trip in Sept.   Strange, it doesn't seem so daunting in paper!  I have 90% of the designs I want already (that is a first!) I just need to supplement with some new cute ones I've recently seen!
> 
> Last year I bought the shirts a few at a time and paid a zillion dollars for the shipping.  This time I think I will get them all at once!  I will get free shipping, and I can sit and look at my pile of mess until I get them done!  LOL!
> 
> 
> Nini



LOL  

I sure hope they find this guy soon.  Does your dh have to stay on duty until he is found?  Or does he get to come home at the end of his shift?

Oh and I forgot to say - I think I will stick with the Gutermann thread for now...  I really like it.  I will spend the $$ on Marathon though, when I finally make enough $$ to buy an embroidery machine.  Thanks for all your help with that.  

D~


----------



## NiniMorris

DMGeurts said:


> LOL
> 
> I sure hope they find this guy soon.  Does your dh have to stay on duty until he is found?  Or does he get to come home at the end of his shift?
> 
> Oh and I forgot to say - I think I will stick with the Gutermann thread for now...  I really like it.  I will spend the $$ on Marathon though, when I finally make enough $$ to buy an embroidery machine.  Thanks for all your help with that.
> 
> D~




You are very welcome!

Nope...generally, only 12 hours a shift...unless one of his guys has a wreck...then all bets are off!  LOL


Nini


----------



## babynala

Teresa Joy - were those "cupcakes" that you and the girls made for the couple who's wedding your girls were in last year?



effervescent said:


> Today is my 180 day mark!   Dining reservations are all made, now I just have to make clothing decisions, including Halloween costumes.  Let the fun begin!


Having your ADRs all done make it feel more real, doesn't it?



aimeeg said:


> I finished a Dumbo dress today. I think it turned out pretty nice and the applique is super cute!


Darling.



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Dress looks great ! That's my Dumbo!!! still working on a few of the suggestions from my testers. Here is mine as a 6x10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just caught up on like 10+ pages. I updaed my Jessie design too and have a tester for that. I will re-stitch it today too. Hopefully I fixed what I didn't like and will list it tomorrow or Wednesday. Dumbo too.


I love this design - Dumbo looks so cute with all those bubbles.  Great job.




Tykatmadismomma said:


> I have a really good excuse to why I have not been on the board in so long, We MOVED from Georgia to Alabama, my hubby took a position with Goodyear.
> We are finally starting to get settled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to start sewing again since I now have my very own sewing room now!!! I do need a desk or table I am debating on what will be best.
> I repurposed the old entertainment center into a area for my Fabric and Sewing stuff so now everything can be put away.
> 
> Madi chose to wear her M dress with Peti for the first day at her new school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope to be more involved with the board from now on.


Congratulations on moving into your new beautiful home.  Great idea to use an entertainment center for your sewing stuff - sewing supplies are my kind of "entertainment"
How is Madi adjusting to her new school?



T-rox said:


> saw the white with red polka dot fabric and you all know what i had to do.
> portrait peasnt with ruffled capris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> she was brushing her teeth before school. hair wasnt done yet, we did minnie mouse ears with her hair.


Cute, really like the pants.



aimeeg said:


> I did another Dumbo about two years ago. I wish I had more of this pink fabric!


This is so pretty.  You can tell someone likes pink!



aboveH20 said:


> Minnie on the shirt and Mickey on the tie are both Heathersue designs.


Adorable - I love the matching set.  



ellenbenny said:


> Oh that stinks because we had originally booked Oct 1 but then when we recently found out that DDIL is pregnant again (which I am now at liberty to share with the world!! we moved it up a week.  She is due mid October and we didn't want to miss the arrival.


That sounds like a good reason to change your Disney plans.  Congrats on the newest grandchild.



Singledad said:


> Okay, so Today I managed to finally get up the nerve to try this old sewing machine that we have in the house. I made a weighted lap pad for my daughter. It is filled with that poly fill you put into like beanie babies. So far she hasn't left it alone all evening! so I *think* she likes it. Lets hope it helps and not distracts in class!


You did a great job on this project, I hope it helps your DD in class.  As others have said you should backstich over the ends.  If your machine is giving you trouble with that you could try going over the seams again but the backstich will lock the stiches so they don't unravel.  As for how much fabric to buy - my wallet always says I bought too much until I decide to use it for a project and then I don't have enough.  



SarahJN said:


> I learned to sew from my mom (aka Grammy) probably 30 years ago.  I hope you don't mind if I share some of her creations.  She just made this Minnie dot sundress for my niece.
> 
> Please ignore the bad position of the dress - it wasn't tied right on the hanger so the back is higher - you can see the Made by Grammy tag.
> 
> And my kids are weird - they wouldn't try it on but Em held it up for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_4358edit by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> Thanks for looking!


This is so cute, thanks for sharing it with us.  



lovesdumbo said:


> I tried something new this weekend and thought of you doing it!  I ironed freezer paper onto muslin and then cut it to 8 1/2 x 11 so I could put it through my printer and made a fabric luggage tag.
> 
> My DD's best friend turns 12 Saturday.  She is going to Switzerland where her Aunt (Moms's sister) and nieces live.  She's going then because at 12 you fly alone.  She will go to school there for the rest of the year.  My DD will miss her but knows she wants to go and will have a wonderful time.  I still can't get over that her Mom is sending her alone. Or send my 12 year old off for 3+ months.


The luggage tags sound like a good idea.  I would be scared to send my 12 year old on a plane by herself but I am a big BABY.  What a wonderful opportunity for her to spend time in Switzerland and go to school there too.  



PurpleEars said:


> And I have one project to share - a dress for myself. I used the Meaghan Peasant pattern and modified the skirt portion to make it fuller. I am a fast walker so I hate it when my skirts or dresses restrict my step length!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up of the embroidery. I designed them like a year ago, I finally got around to putting them on something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> _Edit March 22 - fixed a typo_


What a pretty dress, I really like the embroidery you did at the bottom.



aimeeg said:


> Tonight I finished a little Cinderella top/dress.


I love the pink carriage on this shirt.  Please tell me this is from your box of unfinished projects because I'm really feeling like a slacker.  



effervescent said:


> We're only going in Sept for the free dining promo, we usually go in Oct.  We decided to upgrade to deluxe so that we would have some room to try some new places.  I worked all weekend on the ressie list and made them this morning, was able to get everything we wanted.    Total benefit of working 3rds is that I was already awake at 6.    Still need to do the last day of our trip though since we're there for 12 days and I could only book 11 this morning.
> 
> I forgot to share this pic along with my other St Pat's pics - this is my crazy friend Bill, who requested that I make him green sparkly shorts for the St Pat's festivities.  You can't see the shimmer too well in this pic, but he was very shiny when the sun hit!  This is also the first adult clothing I've made in a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm off to try out an in the hoop play food design and get to finishing up a give.  I'm sure I'll be checking back in a bit!


Congrats on getting all your dining arranged.  Love the sparkly shorts - that fabric looks like it would be hard to work with.  

April - your tutorial is fabulous.  I've tried making an adult bowling shirt using a commercial pattern and all the knowledge from CarlaC's bowling shirt but it didn't come out that great so I'm looking forward to making another one with your tutorial.

Nini - I hope last night wasn't too rough for you.  Maybe a little sewing will get  your mind off things.  Prayers for all the officers that protect us everyday and every night.  I can't imagine that an officer's wife gets too much sleep at night.


----------



## aimeeg

Thanks for all the compliments on Cinderella Carriage and Dumbo. :0



babynala said:


> I love the pink carriage on this shirt.  Please tell me this is from your box of unfinished projects because I'm really feeling like a slacker.



Yes, the carriage dress was from the unfinished projects box. I had the applique complete but that was it. Dumbo was from scratch. Can you say that about sewing? Anyway, Dumbo flew off to a little girl yesterday. I hope she likes it!


----------



## cogero

okay one of todays projects at work will be to upload myskirt pictures and start a list of outfits for the kids.

On our last August trip I made Drinking Around the World shirts for DH and my cousin in law and some man accosted my husband asking where he bought it.

actually these are the shirts





I made them on the heatpress from a disign in the creative forum. Now DH cherishes that shirt 

Actually as long as I make his shirts from dri-fit shirts he will wear anything


----------



## billwendy

Hey Ladies - Im at work so I cant organize anything until tonight, but I heard back from Hannah's mom and she understands that we may not be able to do much, but she'd be thrilled to participate in a mini give for Hannah. So if you all could be thinking (thanks to those who have been) about what you may be able to turn around quickly - that'd be so awesome!!! I'll be back in touch tonight....so far we have some pixie dust, tie dye shirts and something from Chiara and autograph books for sure from those who volunteered last night...we have to do something Belle for big sis and Minnie for Hannah and Star Wars for big brother!!!!

Lisa -I'll get you the address as soon as I can!!!!

this will be super quick and super fun!!!! get your thinking caps on!!!!!!

I think we can I think we can!!!


----------



## ellenbenny

I don't think I posted these from Kaleb's Big Give, I did pirate themed t's for the whole family plus skirt and shorts.


----------



## mommy2mrb

billwendy said:


> Hey Ladies - Im at work so I cant organize anything until tonight, but I heard back from Hannah's mom and she understands that we may not be able to do much, but she'd be thrilled to participate in a mini give for Hannah. So if you all could be thinking (thanks to those who have been) about what you may be able to turn around quickly - that'd be so awesome!!! I'll be back in touch tonight....so far we have some pixie dust, tie dye shirts and something from Chiara and autograph books for sure from those who volunteered last night...we have to do something Belle for big sis and Minnie for Hannah and Star Wars for big brother!!!!
> 
> Lisa -I'll get you the address as soon as I can!!!!this will be super quick and super fun!!!! get your thinking caps on!!!!!!
> 
> I think we can I think we can!!!



thanks Wendy....we pulled everything last night, will take my photo and get it all packaged up....I have to go to PO on Friday anyways to mail a bday for my BFF DD!


just want to add my  for all the cuteness being posted!
love the Dumbo and Carriage dresses!
Ellen the pirate stuff for Kaleb is just too cute!
and those sparkly green shorts .... that's quite the confident man to pull those off!
I know Imiss a lot of what's being posted, you all are so fast with everything....I will never get caught up from being gone the next two weeks!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Thanks friends for the good words on the tutorial.  It took forever to find the right photos, d/l to computer, u/l to photobucket.  I brought them in one by one with the description.  I have a new honoured respect for all those that write instructions.  

Again, I don't think I could have picked a worse shirt to use as an example but that was last weeks shirt.

I had been beyond busy with State wavier work for late last week and just finished last night.  Sorry it took so long but work got in the way.


----------



## Jaylin

cogero said:


> okay one of todays projects at work will be to upload myskirt pictures and start a list of outfits for the kids.
> 
> On our last August trip I made Drinking Around the World shirts for DH and my cousin in law and some man accosted my husband asking where he bought it.
> 
> actually these are the shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made them on the heatpress from a disign in the creative forum. Now DH cherishes that shirt
> 
> Actually as long as I make his shirts from dri-fit shirts he will wear anything




LOVE, LOVE, LOVE those shirts!!!!!!  Now PLEASE explain!!!!!  What is a heatpress and can I still find that design?  My DH won't wear much that I make but he would definately wear that!


----------



## Blyssfull

billwendy said:


> Hey Ladies - Im at work so I cant organize anything until tonight, but I heard back from Hannah's mom and she understands that we may not be able to do much, but she'd be thrilled to participate in a mini give for Hannah. So if you all could be thinking (thanks to those who have been) about what you may be able to turn around quickly - that'd be so awesome!!! I'll be back in touch tonight....so far we have some pixie dust, tie dye shirts and something from Chiara and autograph books for sure from those who volunteered last night...we have to do something Belle for big sis and Minnie for Hannah and Star Wars for big brother!!!!
> 
> Lisa -I'll get you the address as soon as I can!!!!
> 
> this will be super quick and super fun!!!! get your thinking caps on!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I think we can I think we can!!!





I got a crayon roll done this morning in princess fabric. It's not perfect but they'll be getting the very first one I've done. I'll post a pic later.


----------



## dianemom2

Here are my projects that I worked in the last 10 days or so.

Bowling shirts and matching tees for my nephews:





















I also helped DD make some of these after seeing them on here.  DD's teacher is expecting her first baby just after school ends.  So my girl was so excited to have a project she could help make!  Thanks for the great project ideas!












Then I made these for my sister, her husband and son.  Her son is extremely autistic and they have done a couple of autism walks.  I thought they'd like these.








It was funny that there were a couple of Dumbo dresses posted yesterday because I was working on completing this one last night:











Sorry that this post is so long.  I have done a lot of sewing this week!


----------



## tricia

eeyore3847 said:


> Well I have been absent for a very long time.... time to catch up on the happenings... We have finally decided June we are back to Disneyland!
> 
> Lori







aboveH20 said:


> Thank you to all who helped me figure out the waistband elastic size for a Big Give I was working on, and to all who offered pointers are applique.  Here's a photo -- not as cute as the one "Mom" posted on her PTR modeled by her smiling kids -- but I'm thrilled that they fit.
> 
> I'm working on a completely different project for the next Give and really enjoying it, which is fortunate because it's taking MUCH longer to make than I expected.  Stay tuned for that one  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie on the shirt and Mickey on the tie are both Heathersue designs.



Those are great.  The kids will look soooo cute.




ellenbenny said:


> Oh that stinks because we had originally booked Oct 1 but then when we recently found out that DDIL is pregnant again (which I am now at liberty to share with the world!!we moved it up a week.  She is due mid October and we didn't want to miss the arrival.



Great reason to change dates, congratulations



Singledad said:


> Okay, so Today I managed to finally get up the nerve to try this old sewing machine that we have in the house. I made a weighted lap pad for my daughter. It is filled with that poly fill you put into like beanie babies. So far she hasn't left it alone all evening! so I *think* she likes it. Lets hope it helps and not distracts in class!
> 
> now for the low quality (until I find my actual camera and replace them) photos... let the laughs at the lack of straight lines began!
> 
> mind you, the only time I've ever sewn was back in 7th grade in required home ec. (yes, both sexes were required to take it, thank goodness as I learned the difference flour vs powdered sugar makes in a recipe in that class!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, sorry for lack of quality of photos, as I took with webcam. promise to find actual camera soon and replace with better photos.
> 
> I actually was happy with how easy this ended up being, outside of not allowing a wide enough hole at first to pull it the right side out at first, and having my sitching going very much crooked (I had to sew some lines twice just to make things didn't look so bad once pulled inside out.  ) and I still have this fear that the stiching will come out, as I don't know if there is something special I needed to do at the end of my 'lines' to make them stronger and not just pull out if stressed... so far it hasn't popped open...
> 
> anyway, any feed back, even if it is just a chuckle at how crooked it looks is welcome.
> 
> oh, and I picked up the fabric on sale at walmart! woohoo for cheap fabric!
> 
> also, how do you get better at knowing how much fabric you need for a project? I always end up with enough extra to nearly make a second item...  even with how much I mess up. (I did a no-sew/stitch witchery regalia (we are native american) last year, will give pic's if interested in how I made a whole outfit without stitching.)



Good job.  I find that if I am trying to backstitch too close to the leading edge of the fabric it gets pulled down into the machine and makes bad noises.  You can just try to back stitch about 1/2 inch away from the edge if this is the problem.



SarahJN said:


> I learned to sew from my mom (aka Grammy) probably 30 years ago.  scared1:  I'm getting old.) I hope you don't mind if I share some of her creations.  She just made this Minnie dot sundress for my niece.
> 
> Please ignore the bad position of the dress - it wasn't tied right on the hanger so the back is higher - you can see the Made by Grammy tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_4364edit by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> And my kids are weird - they wouldn't try it on but Em held it up for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_4358edit by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Adorable.  Love the lacy bottom.



PurpleEars said:


> And I have one project to share - a dress for myself. I used the Meaghan Peasant pattern and modified the skirt portion to make it fuller. I am a fast walker so I hate it when my skirts or dresses restrict my step length!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up of the embroidery. I designed them like a year ago, I finally got around to putting them on something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> _Edit March 22 - fixed a typo_



Great job, love the little Mickey designs.





aimeeg said:


> Tonight I finished a little Cinderella top/dress.



Beautiful.



cogero said:


> okay one of todays projects at work will be to upload myskirt pictures and start a list of outfits for the kids.
> 
> On our last August trip I made Drinking Around the World shirts for DH and my cousin in law and some man accosted my husband asking where he bought it.
> 
> actually these are the shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made them on the heatpress from a disign in the creative forum. Now DH cherishes that shirt
> 
> Actually as long as I make his shirts from dri-fit shirts he will wear anything



Great.  They look like they really enjoyed their drinking around the world.



ellenbenny said:


> I don't think I posted these from Kaleb's Big Give, I did pirate themed t's for the whole family plus skirt and shorts.



Love these.


----------



## ellenbenny

dianemom2 said:


> Here are my projects that I worked in the last 10 days or so.
> 
> Bowling shirts and matching tees for my nephews:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also helped DD make some of these after seeing them on here.  DD's teacher is expecting her first baby just after school ends.  So my girl was so excited to have a project she could help make!  Thanks for the great project ideas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made these for my sister, her husband and son.  Her son is extremely autistic and they have done a couple of autism walks.  I thought they'd like these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was funny that there were a couple of Dumbo dresses posted yesterday because I was working on completing this one last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that this post is so long.  I have done a lot of sewing this week!



WOW, you have been busy, and everything is awesome!  I love the bowling shirts, the burp cloths are cute and a great idea for a fairly quick and easy gift, the dumbo dress is adorable, and so thoughtful to do the autism awareness mickey t-shirts.  Always very motivating and inspirational to see everyone's creations, so thanks!


----------



## tricia

dianemom2 said:


> Here are my projects that I worked in the last 10 days or so.
> 
> Bowling shirts and matching tees for my nephews:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also helped DD make some of these after seeing them on here.  DD's teacher is expecting her first baby just after school ends.  So my girl was so excited to have a project she could help make!  Thanks for the great project ideas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made these for my sister, her husband and son.  Her son is extremely autistic and they have done a couple of autism walks.  I thought they'd like these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was funny that there were a couple of Dumbo dresses posted yesterday because I was working on completing this one last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that this post is so long.  I have done a lot of sewing this week!



Love the outfits for your nephews. .  Super awesome job by your DD and you on the baby stuff, and too funny that it has been a Dumbo week here.


----------



## T-rox

Singledad said:


> Okay, so Today I managed to finally get up the nerve to try this old sewing machine that we have in the house. I made a weighted lap pad for my daughter. It is filled with that poly fill you put into like beanie babies. So far she hasn't left it alone all evening! so I *think* she likes it. Lets hope it helps and not distracts in class!
> 
> I am pulling for you single dad
> 
> 
> 
> cogero said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nini sending prayers your way from one police officer's wife to another. I don't sleep well most nights since DH works midnights in a not so nice section of NYC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aimeeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I finished a little Cinderella top/dress.
> 
> i am starting to have jealousy! lol!- beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just got to say it. this guy is BRAVE! sparkly AND Stretchy. and short
> I actually know a couple of guys that could pull this off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## cogero

Jaylin said:


> LOVE, LOVE, LOVE those shirts!!!!!!  Now PLEASE explain!!!!!  What is a heatpress and can I still find that design?  My DH won't wear much that I make but he would definately wear that!



A Heat press is a fancy piece of equipment but you can do it with an iron and those were Jet Pro Super Stretch Transfers they were Light transfer paper. I found myself doing so many transfers that it was cheaper to spend $300 for the press. I did all the favors for my sisters bridal shower last year with it.

I will find the disign when I get home since I have them saved by disigner there LOL.


----------



## cogero

dianemom2 said:


> Here are my projects that I worked in the last 10 days or so.
> 
> Bowling shirts and matching tees for my nephews:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also helped DD make some of these after seeing them on here.  DD's teacher is expecting her first baby just after school ends.  So my girl was so excited to have a project she could help make!  Thanks for the great project ideas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made these for my sister, her husband and son.  Her son is extremely autistic and they have done a couple of autism walks.  I thought they'd like these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was funny that there were a couple of Dumbo dresses posted yesterday because I was working on completing this one last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that this post is so long.  I have done a lot of sewing this week!



These are all so great. I want to do the Autism Mickey Head for DS think I will add it to the list of projects


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Tykatmadismomma said:


> I have a really good excuse to why I have not been on the board in so long, We MOVED from Georgia to Alabama, my hubby took a position with Goodyear.
> We are finally starting to get settled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to start sewing again since I now have my very own sewing room now  !!! I do need a desk or table I am debating on what will be best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I repurposed the old entertainment center into a area for my Fabric and Sewing stuff so now everything can be put away.
> 
> Madi chose to wear her M dress with Peti for the first day at her new school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope to be more involved with the board from now on.


Your new home is beautiful and so is your DD's hair!!!



NiniMorris said:


> I hope you guys are chatty tonight!  It is going to be a long night!
> 
> There was a shooting in Athens today.  Two police officers were shot and one didn't make it.  The gun man is still at large.  While this is a good 20 miles from my house, it is the next county over.  My husband is a police officer in our county.  When you work out in the county, there isn't that much distance between the two counties.
> 
> 
> Hubby just left for work and will be back at 7 am.  So, I thought I'd do some sewing to keep my mind busy.  I ate (or rather my machine ate) a shirt.  Now I have to go tomorrow to buy a replacement shirt.  This is the first time I have ever done that on a customer supplied shirt!  RATS!
> 
> I tried to work on my Big Give stuff, and discovered I am a quarter yard too short on my Minnie Dots, so I am at a stand still on that one, and the two Simply Sweets got ruined because I mis measured on the appliques on the bodice...
> 
> 
> So, sewing is out, and nothing on tv tonight.  SO it looks like I will be online most of the night!
> 
> Hope you guys are chatty tonight!
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS...Dorine....If I WASN'T stuffed I wouldn't have so much trouble making the dress!   LOL


I'm sorry Nini.  I think when we as police officer's wives hear something like this, it makes us all sick to our stomach.  I am sorry that this one is so close to home.  Praying they catch him quickly and your DH stays safe.



cogero said:


> Nini sending prayers your way from one police officer's wife to another. I don't sleep well most nights since DH works midnights in a not so nice section of NYC.
> 
> .



I didn't realize your husband is a police officer too.  Mine is as well and even though mine doesn't work in NYC, I still don't sleep well when he works nights.  I hear this from a lot of police officer wives.


----------



## cogero

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I didn't realize your husband is a police officer too.  Mine is as well and even though mine doesn't work in NYC, I still don't sleep well when he works nights.  I hear this from a lot of police officer wives.



Yep He just celebrated his 17th year on the job less than 3 years until retirement from that job. LOL.

Here is the rainbow star skirt I made for DD on Monday night. I think this is one of my favorites. It just makes me happy.


----------



## Fruto76

NiniMorris said:


> Hi guys...still here...I actually managed to take a couple of hour nap, t=witht he tv news going in the back ground.
> 
> Of course, after asking you to be chatty, my computer and I had a slight disagreement,...I had to shut it down and reboot about 3 times before it decided to behave again.  (Just like a kid, you sometimes have to tell it more than once!)
> 
> They have expanded the search area, but seem to be pretty confident that he will be found close to his families home.  Thanks for all the prayers and good thoughts.  I ususally don't let things like this bother me so much, I guess this was just a bit too close to home.
> 
> Today is another day, and I HAVE to get back sewing!  So, somewhere between my DS's therapy this morning, and my doctor appt this afternoon, I have to get busy!
> 
> 
> Here is hoping everyone has a stress free day full of stitches!~
> 
> Nini


 Praying they are able to get this guy in custody soon without anyone being harmed. I will keep your dh in my prayers. 




PurpleEars said:


> And I have one project to share - a dress for myself. I used the Meaghan Peasant pattern and modified the skirt portion to make it fuller. I am a fast walker so I hate it when my skirts or dresses restrict my step length!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up of the embroidery. I designed them like a year ago, I finally got around to putting them on something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> _Edit March 22 - fixed a typo_


I love wearing dresses in the park, but have always been too scared to make one for myself. I love this and especially love the embroidery...it's great! 



aimeeg said:


> Tonight I finished a little Cinderella top/dress.


 Beautiful, as always! You are just finishing projects left and right! 



cogero said:


> okay one of todays projects at work will be to upload myskirt pictures and start a list of outfits for the kids.
> 
> On our last August trip I made Drinking Around the World shirts for DH and my cousin in law and some man accosted my husband asking where he bought it.
> 
> actually these are the shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made them on the heatpress from a disign in the creative forum. Now DH cherishes that shirt
> 
> Actually as long as I make his shirts from dri-fit shirts he will wear anything


 I love this idea, especially on the DriFit Tee. My dh would  go for that. Is this similar to to printing the design on your printer and doing the iron transfer? 



ellenbenny said:


> I don't think I posted these from Kaleb's Big Give, I did pirate themed t's for the whole family plus skirt and shorts.


I adore all this pirate stuff! The combinations look great together! I especially love the pleated skirt. Do you mind sharing what pattern that is? 



dianemom2 said:


> Here are my projects that I worked in the last 10 days or so.
> 
> Bowling shirts and matching tees for my nephews:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also helped DD make some of these after seeing them on here.  DD's teacher is expecting her first baby just after school ends.  So my girl was so excited to have a project she could help make!  Thanks for the great project ideas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made these for my sister, her husband and son.  Her son is extremely autistic and they have done a couple of autism walks.  I thought they'd like these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was funny that there were a couple of Dumbo dresses posted yesterday because I was working on completing this one last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that this post is so long.  I have done a lot of sewing this week!


My you have been busy! I did a bowling shirt for my ds using the same Cars fabric. I didn't make such cute matching tops to go with though! Great job on those, they are fantastic!



cogero said:


> Yep He just celebrated his 17th year on the job less than 3 years until retirement from that job. LOL.
> 
> Here is the rainbow star skirt I made for DD on Monday night. I think this is one of my favorites. It just makes me happy.


The skirt is great! I see how the rainbows and stars make you happy!


----------



## cogero

Fruto76 said:


> I love this idea, especially on the DriFit Tee. My dh would  go for that. Is this similar to to printing the design on your printer and doing the iron transfer?



It is exactly the same


----------



## scouthawkk

billwendy said:


> Thanks Chiara, Ann and Lisa - Im emailing mom to see if we can send them a little pixie dust - their story just is so loving.....and hannah's smile is just  and big brother and big sister are so . If anyone is thinking that they might want to help, I know that Hannah LOVES Mickey and Minnie, big sister LOVES Princesses and Belle, and big brother LOVES star wars and HP.
> 
> Tie dye shirts would be AWESOME Ann, thats a GREAT thought!!! Chiara - you always do something special, and Lisa - pixie dust would be GREAT!!!!!!!! I'll let you guys know as soon as I hear anything!!!! This is what I LOVE about being in this group of totally awesome people!!!!!!!! You all are amazing!!





Wendy, please keep me posted on this as well. I'd like to do something, but don't know what. Will you be posting on the BigGive board, too (like w/ sizes, measurements and all that)?

Edited to add: I saw your other post about something Minnie Mouse for Hannah. I could do a dress or outfit that is Minnie themed for her. Just need measurements, and location of where her g-tube is for a button hole. 

Jen


----------



## aimeeg

This is what I did today. I really really really want to keep it for my daughter. I need to convince myself that I can make another one! LOL


----------



## Jaylin

aimeeg said:


> This is what I did today. I really really really want to keep it for my daughter. I need to convince myself that I can make another one! LOL



Your dresses combined with the lighting, decor and crystal clear pictures are all absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## snubie

Beautiful work everyone.

And a big welcome to SingleDad!

April - Thank you for the bowling shirt tutorial.  Maybe Teresa can bookmark it?  

I have a question for the quilters amongst us...
I have finished a quilt top for my DD1's twin bed.  It is not perfect by any means but not bad for a first try.




I still need to piece the back.  It will be zebra flannel with some strips of the pink, green and blue fabric to brighten it up some.
My question is about the quilting part.  i am very scared to even try quilting.  I am thinking about sending it to someone to have it quilted on a long-arm quilter (is that the right name?).  How much would this cost (approximately)?  Any ideas?  I am thinking I want a stipple ??? effect.


Also, my embroidery machine (Borther pe700ii bought ~20 months ago) has just about died.  The bobbin case was not staying in place, it still worked but I would have to rotate the bobbin case back in place at the beginning of every project.  Not really a big deal but Dh decided he would take a look at it and see if he could fix it.  Normally he is very handy but not this time.  He broke something off completely under the needle plate.  I took it in to be looked at and was quoted $500 to fix it.  YIKES!!! 
So now we are trying to decide whether to fix it or to get a new one.  If I got a new one, I would probably try to upgrade from the brother.  Who here has a Babylock or a Janome embroidery machine?  Any thoughts?


----------



## Granna4679

saraheeyore said:


> made a crayon roll. its not perfect but its my first one. I then had to make another as my daughter wanted one and that was "boys material" so she didn't want that one





saraheeyore said:


> i've also got several pairs of shorts made i was suprised how easy these were to make
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's got dinner all down his t-shirt i think





saraheeyore said:


> and one more. i'm on a roll tonight
> 
> african dance costume



Your children are adorable.  Love the shorts and the african dance outfit is super cute.





MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I don't know if your question was answered but FSL stands for free standing lace.  I keep wanting to try it but am too chicken!!!
> 
> Thanks for the compliment!!  They are in the middle of nowhere just west of Little Rock, Arkansas.  It is 7 acres of rolling hills with nothing but different varieties of daffodils planted.  They are in bloom for about 2 weeks each year in mid-March.  The land is owned by the Wye Mountain United Methodist Church - they have a facebook page.  They have a festival for 2 weeks with a craft barn and food.  The field is free to visit but they rope off an area where you can pick 12 flowers for a $1 or you can purchase bulbs to plant in your yard -- they multiply quickly and they are constantly thinning the field out.   They use the money to pay for their pastor's salary and church expenses.  The weekends are PACKED so we normally go up during the week when the crowds are much lighter.  There are tons of professional photographers set up everywhere to take pictures if you want.  We always take our tripod and take our own.



ahh...see that makes sense (FSL).  I need to try that...it is gorgeous!



NaeNae said:


> I can never think of anything to make for teenage boys either.  Your keychain idea had me thinking about using the webbing and making a long strap with it to use it as a key chain.  I saw one hanging out of the pocket of my teenage neighbor a few days ago.



What if you made them out of that flame fabric or skulls or something like that for boys or hunting/camo fabric?  Just a thought.


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> Yep He just celebrated his 17th year on the job less than 3 years until retirement from that job. LOL.
> 
> Here is the rainbow star skirt I made for DD on Monday night. I think this is one of my favorites. It just makes me happy.



I love the colors.  So bright!


----------



## VBAndrea

cogero said:


> okay one of todays projects at work will be to upload myskirt pictures and start a list of outfits for the kids.
> 
> On our last August trip I made Drinking Around the World shirts for DH and my cousin in law and some man accosted my husband asking where he bought it.
> 
> actually these are the shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made them on the heatpress from a disign in the creative forum. Now DH cherishes that shirt
> 
> Actually as long as I make his shirts from dri-fit shirts he will wear anything


Very cool shirts (though my dh doesn't drink and he hates Dis so I think I'll shy away from that design!).  What are dri-fit shirts?  Do you heat press all your BG shirts?  Is that why they always look so nice?



billwendy said:


> Hey Ladies - Im at work so I cant organize anything until tonight, but I heard back from Hannah's mom and she understands that we may not be able to do much, but she'd be thrilled to participate in a mini give for Hannah. So if you all could be thinking (thanks to those who have been) about what you may be able to turn around quickly - that'd be so awesome!!! I'll be back in touch tonight....so far we have some pixie dust, tie dye shirts and something from Chiara and autograph books for sure from those who volunteered last night...we have to do something Belle for big sis and Minnie for Hannah and Star Wars for big brother!!!!
> 
> Lisa -I'll get you the address as soon as I can!!!!
> 
> this will be super quick and super fun!!!! get your thinking caps on!!!!!!
> 
> I think we can I think we can!!!


I was going to offer to do the Minnie outfit but see that Jen beat me to it.  I will do something though.  I'm not good enough to do a Belle outfit for Big Sis but if you get a few other likes and dislikes I'll figure something out.  All these BG's are really making me itch to get an embroidery machine!



dianemom2 said:


> Here are my projects that I worked in the last 10 days or so.
> 
> Bowling shirts and matching tees for my nephews:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also helped DD make some of these after seeing them on here.  DD's teacher is expecting her first baby just after school ends.  So my girl was so excited to have a project she could help make!  Thanks for the great project ideas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made these for my sister, her husband and son.  Her son is extremely autistic and they have done a couple of autism walks.  I thought they'd like these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was funny that there were a couple of Dumbo dresses posted yesterday because I was working on completing this one last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that this post is so long.  I have done a lot of sewing this week!


My you've been busy!  The Cars shirts are my favorites b/c I made ds one similar for our trip and repeated them in the fall for a BG family of boys -- mine was almost identical except I had a strip of red and a strip of black and I appliqued a lightning bolt on the back.  I didn't have the cool t-shirts b/c I don't have an embroidery machine.

I also really like the raggy burp cloth -- I have to keep those in mind for gifts.



cogero said:


> Yep He just celebrated his 17th year on the job less than 3 years until retirement from that job. LOL.
> 
> Here is the rainbow star skirt I made for DD on Monday night. I think this is one of my favorites. It just makes me happy.


Very cute!



aimeeg said:


> This is what I did today. I really really really want to keep it for my daughter. I need to convince myself that I can make another one! LOL


I'd really want to keep that too!  It's beautiful!



snubie said:


> I have a question for the quilters amongst us...
> I have finished a quilt top for my DD1's twin bed.  It is not perfect by any means but not bad for a first try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to piece the back.  It will be zebra flannel with some strips of the pink, green and blue fabric to brighten it up some.
> My question is about the quilting part.  i am very scared to even try quilting.  I am thinking about sending it to someone to have it quilted on a long-arm quilter (is that the right name?).  How much would this cost (approximately)?  Any ideas?  I am thinking I want a stipple ??? effect.
> 
> 
> Also, my embroidery machine (Borther pe700ii bought ~20 months ago) has just about died.  The bobbin case was not staying in place, it still worked but I would have to rotate the bobbin case back in place at the beginning of every project.  Not really a big deal but Dh decided he would take a look at it and see if he could fix it.  Normally he is very handy but not this time.  He broke something off completely under the needle plate.  I took it in to be looked at and was quoted $500 to fix it.  YIKES!!!
> So now we are trying to decide whether to fix it or to get a new one.  If I got a new one, I would probably try to upgrade from the brother.  Who here has a Babylock or a Janome embroidery machine?  Any thoughts?



I am not a quilter but I really like the start of yours!  Love the colors.  

I'm interested to hear your responses about an embroidery machine.  I am really itching to get one for Big Gives.  I'm sad to hear you had problems from the Brother b/c I thought that might be an affordable option for me.  I wonder if I could use it as a tax write off since I in all honesty would be buying it for BG's.  Of course, that wouln't stop me from making other things with it!

Ans a SUPER THANKS to all the spouse who are police officers.  I don't know how you ladies rest at night.  I worry enough with my dh being in the military and can't even begin to imagine how stressful it would be for him to be a police officer.  I truly appreciation the dedication your spouses give to our communities.


----------



## dianemom2

snubie said:


> Beautiful work everyone.
> 
> And a big welcome to SingleDad!
> 
> April - Thank you for the bowling shirt tutorial.  Maybe Teresa can bookmark it?
> 
> I have a question for the quilters amongst us...
> I have finished a quilt top for my DD1's twin bed.  It is not perfect by any means but not bad for a first try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to piece the back.  It will be zebra flannel with some strips of the pink, green and blue fabric to brighten it up some.
> My question is about the quilting part.  i am very scared to even try quilting.  I am thinking about sending it to someone to have it quilted on a long-arm quilter (is that the right name?).  How much would this cost (approximately)?  Any ideas?  I am thinking I want a stipple ??? effect.
> 
> 
> Also, my embroidery machine (Borther pe700ii bought ~20 months ago) has just about died.  The bobbin case was not staying in place, it still worked but I would have to rotate the bobbin case back in place at the beginning of every project.  Not really a big deal but Dh decided he would take a look at it and see if he could fix it.  Normally he is very handy but not this time.  He broke something off completely under the needle plate.  I took it in to be looked at and was quoted $500 to fix it.  YIKES!!!
> So now we are trying to decide whether to fix it or to get a new one.  If I got a new one, I would probably try to upgrade from the brother.  Who here has a Babylock or a Janome embroidery machine?  Any thoughts?




I have a Babylock Ellageo 3.  I love it!  I give it a good workout too.  I bought it second hand so it wasn't too expensive either.  I had a Brother 270D and I wanted to upgrade so something where you could combine and edit on the screen and I wanted a bigger embroidery field.  I am very happy with my machine!  The only flaw it has is that it always tells me that the bobbin thread is running out when I have a half full bobbin.  The guy at the service center said that it was a design flaw and there was nothing they could do about it.  Since I have had the machine for a while I know how long i can go before I have to really change out the bobbin.


----------



## chellewashere

cogero said:


> okay one of todays projects at work will be to upload myskirt pictures and start a list of outfits for the kids.
> 
> On our last August trip I made Drinking Around the World shirts for DH and my cousin in law and some man accosted my husband asking where he bought it.
> 
> actually these are the shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made them on the heatpress from a disign in the creative forum. Now DH cherishes that shirt
> 
> Actually as long as I make his shirts from dri-fit shirts he will wear anything


My DH would absolutely love that shirt...can I ask what is a heatpress?


----------



## Granna4679

aimeeg said:


> I finished a Dumbo dress today. I think it turned out pretty nice and the applique is super cute!



Oh my...that is precious!  Love the fabric combo too! 



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Dress looks great ! That's my Dumbo!!! still working on a few of the suggestions from my testers. Here is mine as a 6x10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just caught up on like 10+ pages. I updaed my Jessie design too and have a tester for that. I will re-stitch it today too. Hopefully I fixed what I didn't like and will list it tomorrow or Wednesday. Dumbo too.



Great job!!!!!  You are doing great applique designs!  



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I have a really good excuse to why I have not been on the board in so long, We MOVED from Georgia to Alabama, my hubby took a position with Goodyear.
> We are finally starting to get settled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Madi chose to wear her M dress with Peti for the first day at her new school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope to be more involved with the board from now on.



Beautiful house!!!!  Love the big yard.  The dress is very cute too.  Hope to see you around here more now!



aimeeg said:


> I did another Dumbo about two years ago. I wish I had more of this pink fabric!



Equally adorable.  I love that pattern.  Is it from YCMT?


----------



## ellenbenny

cogero said:


> Yep He just celebrated his 17th year on the job less than 3 years until retirement from that job. LOL.
> 
> Here is the rainbow star skirt I made for DD on Monday night. I think this is one of my favorites. It just makes me happy.



Love the skirt, and your DD is beautiful!



Fruto76 said:


> I adore all this pirate stuff! The combinations look great together! I especially love the pleated skirt. Do you mind sharing what pattern that is?



Thanks! The pattern is called Peak A Boo Pleats skirt from Tie Dye Diva, available on youcanmakethis or etsy.



aimeeg said:


> This is what I did today. I really really really want to keep it for my daughter. I need to convince myself that I can make another one! LOL


----------



## aimeeg

Jaylin said:


> Your dresses combined with the lighting, decor and crystal clear pictures are all absolutely beautiful!!



That is so nice of you to say!!!  I have a really great flash on my camera. I use the bounce setting and it take beautiful indoor pictures. 



Granna4679 said:


> Oh my...that is precious!  Love the fabric combo too!
> 
> 
> 
> Great job!!!!!  You are doing great applique designs!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful house!!!!  Love the big yard.  The dress is very cute too.  Hope to see you around here more now!
> 
> 
> 
> Equally adorable.  I love that pattern.  Is it from YCMT?



The pattern is a Farbenimx called the Anna.


----------



## snubie

VBAndrea said:


> I am not a quilter but I really like the start of yours!  Love the colors.
> 
> I'm interested to hear your responses about an embroidery machine.  I am really itching to get one for Big Gives.  I'm sad to hear you had problems from the Brother b/c I thought that might be an affordable option for me.  I wonder if I could use it as a tax write off since I in all honesty would be buying it for BG's.  Of course, that wouln't stop me from making other things with it!



Don't let this one situation prevent you from getting the PE700.  The machine would have been just fine if DH had not touched it.    He was really trying to be helpful and normally he can fix anything.  Unfortunately, the one time he can't fix something, he breaks it beyond all hope.


----------



## chellewashere

ellenbenny said:


> I don't think I posted these from Kaleb's Big Give, I did pirate themed t's for the whole family plus skirt and shorts.



These are so great. The color scheme on the skirt is amazing.


dianemom2 said:


> Here are my projects that I worked in the last 10 days or so.
> 
> Bowling shirts and matching tees for my nephews:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also helped DD make some of these after seeing them on here.  DD's teacher is expecting her first baby just after school ends.  So my girl was so excited to have a project she could help make!  Thanks for the great project ideas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made these for my sister, her husband and son.  Her son is extremely autistic and they have done a couple of autism walks.  I thought they'd like these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was funny that there were a couple of Dumbo dresses posted yesterday because I was working on completing this one last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that this post is so long.  I have done a lot of sewing this week!



So fantastic. Love the baby ideas. My DH's best girlfriend is pregnant for the first time and I have been trying to figure out something cute to make for her shower and these will be awesome


cogero said:


> Yep He just celebrated his 17th year on the job less than 3 years until retirement from that job. LOL.
> 
> Here is the rainbow star skirt I made for DD on Monday night. I think this is one of my favorites. It just makes me happy.



So pretty. My DD just loves rainbows anything with rainbows and she has to have it


aimeeg said:


> This is what I did today. I really really really want to keep it for my daughter. I need to convince myself that I can make another one! LOL



I love all your embroidery and the dress form you put them on is fantastic!!


----------



## aimeeg

snubie said:


> Don't let this one situation prevent you from getting the PE700.  The machine would have been just fine if DH had not touched it.    He was really trying to be helpful and normally he can fix anything.  Unfortunately, the one time he can't fix something, he breaks it beyond all hope.



I agree! I am on my third. The first I bought was a lemon. I was able to return it without an issue at all. The second machine was fantastic. I had it for a year and wore that puppy out!! I had over 2,000,000 stitches clocked on the machine. I decided to replace it instead of repair it. It's been a great machine and I have learned a lot about machine applique from this machine. Yes, I would like to get a bigger machine so I can have a 6x10 applique but for now I am pretty happy with the Brother.


----------



## snubie

aimeeg said:


> I agree! I am on my third. The first I bought was a lemon. I was able to return it without an issue at all. The second machine was fantastic. I had it for a year and wore that puppy out!! I had over 2,000,000 stitches clocked on the machine. I decided to replace it instead of repair it. It's been a great machine and I have learned a lot about machine applique from this machine. Yes, I would like to get a bigger machine so I can have a 6x10 applique but for now I am pretty happy with the Brother.



Aimee, it is great to see you finishing up so many projects.  Your work is amazing and inspiring.  Do you have another WDW trip in the works?


----------



## RMAMom

I really love the outfits posted lately.
 My trip is coming up fast and I have managed to make myself a few tops! I'll post when I have more time, probably when I get back.

I love the drinking around the world shirt. I made one for my DH a few years ago. I would really love it if our favorite digitizers would make one!!!!


----------



## woodkins

snubie said:


> Beautiful work everyone.
> 
> And a big welcome to SingleDad!
> 
> April - Thank you for the bowling shirt tutorial.  Maybe Teresa can bookmark it?
> 
> I have a question for the quilters amongst us...
> I have finished a quilt top for my DD1's twin bed.  It is not perfect by any means but not bad for a first try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to piece the back.  It will be zebra flannel with some strips of the pink, green and blue fabric to brighten it up some.
> My question is about the quilting part.  i am very scared to even try quilting.  I am thinking about sending it to someone to have it quilted on a long-arm quilter (is that the right name?).  How much would this cost (approximately)?  Any ideas?  I am thinking I want a stipple ??? effect.
> 
> 
> Also, my embroidery machine (Borther pe700ii bought ~20 months ago) has just about died.  The bobbin case was not staying in place, it still worked but I would have to rotate the bobbin case back in place at the beginning of every project.  Not really a big deal but Dh decided he would take a look at it and see if he could fix it.  Normally he is very handy but not this time.  He broke something off completely under the needle plate.  I took it in to be looked at and was quoted $500 to fix it.  YIKES!!!
> So now we are trying to decide whether to fix it or to get a new one.  If I got a new one, I would probably try to upgrade from the brother.  Who here has a Babylock or a Janome embroidery machine?  Any thoughts?




Sorry to hear about your machine...I'm still dying to get my hands on one!

Gotta tell you...I LOVE that quilt. I am going to show it to my dd8 tonight. I think she would love something like that and we are planning to redo her bedroom this summer, so this might be right up her alley!

Great Job, I'm sure your dd will LOVE it!


----------



## weluvdizne

ellenbenny said:


>


Very nice work as usual.  I love the look of these.  Wish my family was into the piratey stuff.  Maybe as they get older.  



mommy2mrb said:


> I know Imiss a lot of what's being posted, you all are so fast with everything....I will never get caught up from being gone the next two weeks!


Have a great time on your trip.  You girls deserve it.  




dianemom2 said:


> Here are my projects that I worked in the last 10 days or so.
> 
> Bowling shirts and matching tees for my nephews:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that this post is so long.  I have done a lot of sewing this week!


You have been really busy.  Everything looks great.  Love the matching sets for the boys.  My ds would love them.  Sweet baby gifts.  Fun to involve your kids, isn't it.  I'm sure your family will love the autism shirts. 



cogero said:


>


Very cute and happy.  Your dd looks happy, too. Thanks for sharing. 



aimeeg said:


>


Very nice.  Love it. 


VBAndrea said:


> I'm interested to hear your responses about an embroidery machine.  I am really itching to get one for Big Gives.  I'm sad to hear you had problems from the Brother b/c I thought that might be an affordable option for me.  I wonder if I could use it as a tax write off since I in all honesty would be buying it for BG's.  Of course, that wouln't stop me from making other things with it!


O.k., i have to ask, because dh was talking about it when we did our taxes earlier this year.  Can/do any of you deduct what you do for the big gives?  If so, how do you figure it's worth?


----------



## ellenbenny

weluvdizne said:


> Very nice work as usual.  I love the look of these.  Wish my family was into the piratey stuff.  Maybe as they get older.
> 
> O.k., i have to ask, because dh was talking about it when we did our taxes earlier this year.  Can/do any of you deduct what you do for the big gives?  If so, how do you figure it's worth?




Thanks for the compliment, I guess that is one of the reasons I like doing Big Gives, then I can make what I want, even if I don't have anyone in my family who is into it.

Curious on the answer to the taxes.  I have assumed that since it is not truly a sanctioned charity (Big Give that is) that it would not be considered tax deductible, but if it is I will keep track of my expenses for this year.


----------



## SarahJN

I'm a CPA so I can answer the tax question.  No, nothing is deductible because you are giving directly to an individual or a family.  You would need to be donating to a qualified organization.  It's a bit of a shame because what you all are doing is absolutely amazing and heartfelt.


----------



## ellenbenny

SarahJN said:


> I'm a CPA so I can answer the tax question.  No, nothing is deductible because you are giving directly to an individual or a family.  You would need to be donating to a qualified organization.  It's a bit of a shame because what you all are doing is absolutely amazing and heartfelt.



Thanks, that is what I thought the answer was, but good to hear it from a professional.


----------



## tricia

cogero said:


> Yep He just celebrated his 17th year on the job less than 3 years until retirement from that job. LOL.
> 
> Here is the rainbow star skirt I made for DD on Monday night. I think this is one of my favorites. It just makes me happy.



Very bright, no wonder it makes you happy, I love it.



aimeeg said:


> This is what I did today. I really really really want to keep it for my daughter. I need to convince myself that I can make another one! LOL



Of course you can make another one.  Love the ric rak



snubie said:


> Beautiful work everyone.
> 
> And a big welcome to SingleDad!
> 
> April - Thank you for the bowling shirt tutorial.  Maybe Teresa can bookmark it?
> 
> I have a question for the quilters amongst us...
> I have finished a quilt top for my DD1's twin bed.  It is not perfect by any means but not bad for a first try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to piece the back.  It will be zebra flannel with some strips of the pink, green and blue fabric to brighten it up some.
> My question is about the quilting part.  i am very scared to even try quilting.  I am thinking about sending it to someone to have it quilted on a long-arm quilter (is that the right name?).  How much would this cost (approximately)?  Any ideas?  I am thinking I want a stipple ??? effect.
> 
> 
> Also, my embroidery machine (Borther pe700ii bought ~20 months ago) has just about died.  The bobbin case was not staying in place, it still worked but I would have to rotate the bobbin case back in place at the beginning of every project.  Not really a big deal but Dh decided he would take a look at it and see if he could fix it.  Normally he is very handy but not this time.  He broke something off completely under the needle plate.  I took it in to be looked at and was quoted $500 to fix it.  YIKES!!!
> So now we are trying to decide whether to fix it or to get a new one.  If I got a new one, I would probably try to upgrade from the brother.  Who here has a Babylock or a Janome embroidery machine?  Any thoughts?



Nini may have a better idea of what quilting costs, in my area it is between $2.50 and $3.00 per square foot of quilt.  I always send my quilts out to be done, and usually stitch in the ditch on smaller projects, like table runners or lap quilts.

ETA: forgot to mention, the quilt looks beautiful.


----------



## weluvdizne

SarahJN said:


> I'm a CPA so I can answer the tax question.  No, nothing is deductible because you are giving directly to an individual or a family.  You would need to be donating to a qualified organization.  It's a bit of a shame because what you all are doing is absolutely amazing and heartfelt.



Thank you for the answer.  That's what I thought, but good to know for sure.


----------



## aimeeg

snubie said:


> Aimee, it is great to see you finishing up so many projects.  Your work is amazing and inspiring.  Do you have another WDW trip in the works?



Thanks, Stacey!! I love the quilt by the way. 

We are thinking about going in June. We had a pretty solid plan but had to cancel because of the girls dance recital. In doing so we lost our room discount and our cheap airfare. UGH! I have ressies but they are rack rack and I have been using WDW for too long to go back!  The only thing set in stone is we have flights to MCO. I am hoping everything else will fall into place in the next few weeks. We wanted to go for my DH's Bday which is on Father's Day. Now we hope to surprise the girls with news of the trip on his Bday.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

All the  dresses they are beautiful.



snubie said:


> Beautiful work everyone.



Kaitlyn would love this quillt she is into Zebra and lime green 

The kids are adjusting to the new schools and seem to be enjoying them right now. Tyler is so excited the 8th graders get perks that the 6&7th dont.


----------



## cjbear

Hi Wendy -- Just read Hannah's pre-trip report - count me in for something quick too. Thanks, Jen


----------



## babynala

aimeeg said:


> Thanks for all the compliments on Cinderella Carriage and Dumbo. :0
> 
> Yes, the carriage dress was from the unfinished projects box. I had the applique complete but that was it. Dumbo was from scratch. Can you say that about sewing? Anyway, Dumbo flew off to a little girl yesterday. I hope she likes it!


I'm still impressed!!



cogero said:


> okay one of todays projects at work will be to upload myskirt pictures and start a list of outfits for the kids.
> 
> On our last August trip I made Drinking Around the World shirts for DH and my cousin in law and some man accosted my husband asking where he bought it.
> 
> actually these are the shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made them on the heatpress from a disign in the creative forum. Now DH cherishes that shirt
> 
> Actually as long as I make his shirts from dri-fit shirts he will wear anything


Love the beer shirts.  I'm afraid if I made something like this for my DH he would feel motivated to fit all the countries in.  He does his own "unofficial beers around the world" but I try to rush him past a few countries   The only country I don't think he has a drink from is America.



ellenbenny said:


> I don't think I posted these from Kaleb's Big Give, I did pirate themed t's for the whole family plus skirt and shorts.


Fabulous job.  



dianemom2 said:


> Here are my projects that I worked in the last 10 days or so.
> 
> Bowling shirts and matching tees for my nephews:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also helped DD make some of these after seeing them on here.  DD's teacher is expecting her first baby just after school ends.  So my girl was so excited to have a project she could help make!  Thanks for the great project ideas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made these for my sister, her husband and son.  Her son is extremely autistic and they have done a couple of autism walks.  I thought they'd like these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was funny that there were a couple of Dumbo dresses posted yesterday because I was working on completing this one last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that this post is so long.  I have done a lot of sewing this week!


Great job on the bowling and matching t-shirts.  How sweet of your DD to make something for her teacher - she did a nice job on the burpers and the taggie blanket.  I love the fabrics you used on the mickey t-shirts, that was very thoughtful of you to make them.  Your Dumbo dress is really cute, the pink fabric is adorable.



cogero said:


> Yep He just celebrated his 17th year on the job less than 3 years until retirement from that job. LOL.
> 
> Here is the rainbow star skirt I made for DD on Monday night. I think this is one of my favorites. It just makes me happy.


The rainbow skirt is really cute, the border on the bottom looks really nice.  



aimeeg said:


> This is what I did today. I really really really want to keep it for my daughter. I need to convince myself that I can make another one! LOL


I can see why you would want to keep it.  How do you ever give up anything you make?  Everything is so beautiful.


----------



## NaeNae

dianemom2 said:


> I have a Babylock Ellageo 3.  I love it!  I give it a good workout too.  I bought it second hand so it wasn't too expensive either.  I had a Brother 270D and I wanted to upgrade so something where you could combine and edit on the screen and I wanted a bigger embroidery field.  I am very happy with my machine!  The only flaw it has is that it always tells me that the bobbin thread is running out when I have a half full bobbin.  The guy at the service center said that it was a design flaw and there was nothing they could do about it.  Since I have had the machine for a while I know how long i can go before I have to really change out the bobbin.



I have the Babylock Ellageo 2.  I love mine too.  Mine was traded in when someone upgraded.  I've had it about 6 years now.  Mine does the same thing about the bobbin.  Sometimes I get so tired of hearing it beep at me!


----------



## VBAndrea

weluvdizne said:


> O.k., i have to ask, because dh was talking about it when we did our taxes earlier this year.  Can/do any of you deduct what you do for the big gives?  If so, how do you figure it's worth?


I only did one Big Give last year so it didn't even occur to me, but if you look at the answer below we have some not so good news 



SarahJN said:


> I'm a CPA so I can answer the tax question.  No, nothing is deductible because you are giving directly to an individual or a family.  You would need to be donating to a qualified organization.  It's a bit of a shame because what you all are doing is absolutely amazing and heartfelt.


That is really sad that it's not tax deductible.  Thanks for the information.  It surely won't stop me from doing Big Gives though.  I love doing them and my dh just yesterday told me how awesome he thought it was that I am doing them    And here I was worried that he'd be upset for me spending all this money on fabrics and supplies.


----------



## weluvdizne

VBAndrea said:


> I only did one Big Give last year so it didn't even occur to me, but if you look at the answer below we have some not so good news
> 
> 
> That is really sad that it's not tax deductible.  Thanks for the information.  It surely won't stop me from doing Big Gives though.  I love doing them and my dh just yesterday told me how awesome he thought it was that I am doing them    And here I was worried that he'd be upset for me spending all this money on fabrics and supplies.



I totally agree.  I get such a good feeling knowing I helped make somebody's trip a little more special, and I will continue to participate.  I am very thankful to those who help organize this.  Without them, we couldn't do it.  So, Thank you very much to all the BG administrators!


----------



## DMGeurts

I leave for work - and you all crank out 3 pages!  I better start catching up now, because I'll never have time in the morning.  



ellenbenny said:


> I don't think I posted these from Kaleb's Big Give, I did pirate themed t's for the whole family plus skirt and shorts.



I love all the pirate stuff - it's one of my all time favorites!  



dianemom2 said:


> Here are my projects that I worked in the last 10 days or so.
> 
> Bowling shirts and matching tees for my nephews:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also helped DD make some of these after seeing them on here.  DD's teacher is expecting her first baby just after school ends.  So my girl was so excited to have a project she could help make!  Thanks for the great project ideas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made these for my sister, her husband and son.  Her son is extremely autistic and they have done a couple of autism walks.  I thought they'd like these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was funny that there were a couple of Dumbo dresses posted yesterday because I was working on completing this one last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that this post is so long.  I have done a lot of sewing this week!



WOW!!!  I love it all!  



cogero said:


> Yep He just celebrated his 17th year on the job less than 3 years until retirement from that job. LOL.
> 
> Here is the rainbow star skirt I made for DD on Monday night. I think this is one of my favorites. It just makes me happy.



Super cute skirt!  It makes me happy too!  



aimeeg said:


> This is what I did today. I really really really want to keep it for my daughter. I need to convince myself that I can make another one! LOL



Yep, I'd have a hard time giving this one up too.  Your photos are amazing!  



snubie said:


> Beautiful work everyone.
> 
> And a big welcome to SingleDad!
> 
> April - Thank you for the bowling shirt tutorial.  Maybe Teresa can bookmark it?
> 
> I have a question for the quilters amongst us...
> I have finished a quilt top for my DD1's twin bed.  It is not perfect by any means but not bad for a first try.



What an awesome quilt - so perfectly girly and tween!  

D~


----------



## lovesdumbo

WOW!  So many wonderful things posted!



cogero said:


> A Heat press is a fancy piece of equipment but you can do it with an iron and those were Jet Pro Super Stretch Transfers they were Light transfer paper. I found myself doing so many transfers that it was cheaper to spend $300 for the press. I did all the favors for my sisters bridal shower last year with it.
> 
> I will find the disign when I get home since I have them saved by disigner there LOL.


You can heat press (or iron) a dri fit shirt?  I didn't know you could use a hot iron on those.

Has your DH seen this site?
http://partythroughtheparks.squarespace.com/

I might need to study it for my adult May trip.

Love your rainbow skirt!



aimeeg said:


> This is what I did today. I really really really want to keep it for my daughter. I need to convince myself that I can make another one! LOL


Love that dress!  I really love how nice and crisp the white bodice and whole outfit are.



SarahJN said:


> I'm a CPA so I can answer the tax question.  No, nothing is deductible because you are giving directly to an individual or a family.  You would need to be donating to a qualified organization.  It's a bit of a shame because what you all are doing is absolutely amazing and heartfelt.


Sarah-I just watch your DH's video of your girls doing the Belle meet & greet with their Little People toys.  SOOOOO cute!!!


----------



## kelly1218

I am so far behind in this thread.  

We've been making so many paper beads for our fundraiser...I haven't had time to even think about sewing....  I am determined to get our project Linus quilts done though.  

That Minnie dress is beautiful!!!

I love the baby projects  and the rainbow skirt is so cheery. 

My daughter is drooling over the Dumbo dresses....she said even at 12...she wants one. I told her to add it to my to do list


----------



## vester

OK HUGE HUGE QUESTION - NEED HELP!  

I made my daughter a beautiful Cinderella dress last year and she can still fit into this year, but she is dying to have the plumes of white on the sides on the hips, if you know what I mean, and maybe the plumes on the shoulders (sorry I dont know what they are called in sewing terms haha!) 

Can ANYONE help me figure out how to make these!?!?!! PLEASE! I'm a pretty novice sewer and proud of myself for everything I've done but its ALL BEEN THANKS TO YOU - seriously you all hav eno idea how much inspriation you are to me!  

I'll appreciate any advice  

Vester


----------



## NiniMorris

snubie said:


> Beautiful work everyone.
> 
> And a big welcome to SingleDad!
> 
> April - Thank you for the bowling shirt tutorial.  Maybe Teresa can bookmark it?
> 
> I have a question for the quilters amongst us...
> I have finished a quilt top for my DD1's twin bed.  It is not perfect by any means but not bad for a first try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to piece the back.  It will be zebra flannel with some strips of the pink, green and blue fabric to brighten it up some.
> My question is about the quilting part.  i am very scared to even try quilting.  I am thinking about sending it to someone to have it quilted on a long-arm quilter (is that the right name?).  How much would this cost (approximately)?  Any ideas?  I am thinking I want a stipple ??? effect.
> 
> 
> Also, my embroidery machine (Borther pe700ii bought ~20 months ago) has just about died.  The bobbin case was not staying in place, it still worked but I would have to rotate the bobbin case back in place at the beginning of every project.  Not really a big deal but Dh decided he would take a look at it and see if he could fix it.  Normally he is very handy but not this time.  He broke something off completely under the needle plate.  I took it in to be looked at and was quoted $500 to fix it.  YIKES!!!
> So now we are trying to decide whether to fix it or to get a new one.  If I got a new one, I would probably try to upgrade from the brother.  Who here has a Babylock or a Janome embroidery machine?  Any thoughts?



So funny!

I have almost given up quilting since I discovered this thread!  I haven't quilted for hire in almost 2 years!  LOL


Each area is different, but around here, they charge per square inch.  It can range from one penny per square inch  (psi) up to 4 or 5 cents psi.  It can vary based on the difficulty of the quilting and the skill of the quilter.  Then you can add the cost for thread, batting, and backing. Depending on what other services you ask for.

There are several websites that detail how to prepare a quilt for the long armer, as well as show the ability of the quilter and what type of quilting they do best.

It is nothing for someone to pay upwards of $500 for a nice quilt.  I would start first by asking at the local quilt shop who they use to quilt their samples.  If they don't have someone they can recommend, there are several publications (and online) that list various quilters.  And, there are some people that mail their quilts great distances to have their quilts finished.

Oh...unless you pay extra for the service, when you get your quilt back, you will still have to put the binding on.  This is something that quilters sometimes forget to tell new quilters!



Nini


----------



## billwendy

Fruto76 said:


> These are so adorable! I love the buttons! It adds just enough!
> 
> Very cute! I really like the lace bottom!
> 
> 
> I would love to help. I don't know much about the gives but  think they are wonderful! and my sewing isn't perfect, but I am willing to help however I can if you need it...maybe I could do tie dyes?



Ann - are you a member on the BG board? Tie Dyes would be awesome!!! Mom is working on the form right now!!!

Chiara - any ideas of what you'd like to make?

Mom and I are finishing up a few things - Hannah is going to have a special meet and greet with Mickey and Minnie - so a very special M and M outfit would be PERFECT for this trip!!!! Keep your eyes open tonight everyone!!! Also, it will be Abby's birthday celebration on this trip and she is doing BBB.


----------



## cogero

I will definately do wish shirts for them

I will then look at the list and see if I can do something else. I really want to do something for the parents and the other kids because I know sometimes as a mom of a special needs kid the others get used to the word no and parents don't take time for themselves.

I am finishing January's give by Friday so i have time. Also I know Target has girls cherokee tees for 4.99 so I am going to head there to get some.


I have to go catch up with some orders so I will check back later.


----------



## Fruto76

billwendy said:


> Ann - are you a member on the BG board? Tie Dyes would be awesome!!! Mom is working on the form right now!!!
> 
> Chiara - any ideas of what you'd like to make?



No, I 'm not. Should I register over there? It's the board linked in your siggy, right?


----------



## scouthawkk

billwendy said:


> Ann - are you a member on the BG board? Tie Dyes would be awesome!!! Mom is working on the form right now!!!
> 
> Chiara - any ideas of what you'd like to make?
> 
> Mom and I are finishing up a few things - Hannah is going to have a special meet and greet with Mickey and Minnie - so a very special M and M outfit would be PERFECT for this trip!!!! Keep your eyes open tonight everyone!!! Also, it will be Abby's birthday celebration on this trip and she is doing BBB.



Wendy, I saw on their blog that Abby would really love matching dresses for her and Hannah (she mentioned MM, princesses and fairies).  So I can do something Minnie for both of them instead of just Hannah.  I'll try to get to the other board tonight to "formally" sign up there.
Jen


----------



## miprender

OMG I haven't been on for a few days and I can't believe all the beautiful creations. I feel like such a slacker after seeing how busy everyone has been. I really need to get going. 4 mths from today we should be in DISNEY



aimeeg said:


> I finished a Dumbo dress today. I think it turned out pretty nice and the applique is super cute!



Just beautiful. I really love that applique



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I have a really good excuse to why I have not been on the board in so long, We MOVED from Georgia to Alabama, my hubby took a position with Goodyear.
> We are finally starting to get settled.
> 
> Madi chose to wear her M dress with Peti for the first day at her new school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope to be more involved with the board from now on.



Congrats on your beautiful house and your new sewing room. And your DD is a cutie.




DMGeurts said:


> *Please!!!*
> 
> JoAnn's doesn't love me enough to send me my own.    I need to order tons of thread for my new serger, which btw is currenly in TN.
> 
> D~



I never received the email either but I did receive the 25% in the mail with one for a friend.



T-rox said:


> [/IMG]


Love it.



aimeeg said:


>



Love this Dumbo dress too!



aboveH20 said:


>



Nice. I love the Tie.



Singledad said:


>



Welcome and great job.



NiniMorris said:


> I hope you guys are chatty tonight!  It is going to be a long night!
> 
> There was a shooting in Athens today.  Two police officers were shot and one didn't make it.  The gun man is still at large.  While this is a good 20 miles from my house, it is the next county over.  My husband is a police officer in our county.  When you work out in the county, there isn't that much distance between the two counties.
> 
> 
> Hubby just left for work and will be back at 7 am.  So, I thought I'd do some sewing to keep my mind busy.  I ate (or rather my machine ate) a shirt.  Now I have to go tomorrow to buy a replacement shirt.  This is the first time I have ever done that on a customer supplied shirt!  RATS!
> 
> I tried to work on my Big Give stuff, and discovered I am a quarter yard too short on my Minnie Dots, so I am at a stand still on that one, and the two Simply Sweets got ruined because I mis measured on the appliques on the bodice...
> 
> 
> So, sewing is out, and nothing on tv tonight.  SO it looks like I will be online most of the night!
> 
> Hope you guys are chatty tonight!
> 
> 
> Nini



How scary. Hopefully they have finally caught him.



SarahJN said:


> I



Post away. We always love looking at pictures. Granny did a great job.



PurpleEars said:


>



Love the dress but I really love the little Mickey heads. 




ellenbenny said:


> I don't think I posted these from Kaleb's Big Give, I did pirate themed t's for the whole family plus skirt and shorts.



Ellen... beautiful as always. 



dianemom2 said:


>



Wow you have been busy. Everything came out great.



cogero said:


> A Heat press is a fancy piece of equipment but you can do it with an iron and those were Jet Pro Super Stretch Transfers they were Light transfer paper. I found myself doing so many transfers that it was cheaper to spend $300 for the press. I did all the favors for my sisters bridal shower last year with it.
> 
> I will find the disign when I get home since I have them saved by disigner there LOL.



Great job on the rainbow skirt.  I want to hear more about this heat press. Can you use any type of transfer paper and do you find the designs last longer? The few that I made for our trips they start wearing out after a few washes. 



aimeeg said:


>



I would want to keep it too. Where do you find the time to do all these beautiful dress.



snubie said:


>



Love the colors in the quilt.


----------



## Fruto76

billwendy said:


> Ann - are you a member on the BG board? Tie Dyes would be awesome!!! Mom is working on the form right now!!!
> 
> Chiara - any ideas of what you'd like to make?
> 
> Mom and I are finishing up a few things - Hannah is going to have a special meet and greet with Mickey and Minnie - so a very special M and M outfit would be PERFECT for this trip!!!! Keep your eyes open tonight everyone!!! Also, it will be Abby's birthday celebration on this trip and she is doing BBB.





Fruto76 said:


> No, I 'm not. Should I register over there? It's the board linked in your siggy, right?



I went ahead and registered. Just waiting approval...same screen name


----------



## billwendy

Fruto76 said:


> No, I 'm not. Should I register over there? It's the board linked in your siggy, right?



Yes, please - we'd absolutely love to have you!!!!!!

what Im going to do is as soon as I post, is have people sign up for what they can do  - lol - Im afraid someone will be signing up for something that someone else said they'd do....

Just to be on call....
Hannah could really use some big kid sized bibs...she has secretions from her trach that get goopy. She could also really use a floppy bucket hat - I've asked mom for a head measurement - but mom said its hard because her head is kinda big, and she doesnt like anthing tight at all!!! She will need gtube button hole on the left (we are getting to be pro's at this)!!!!

Do you guys want me to go ahead and post it even though we dont have all the measurements yet?


----------



## billwendy

Fruto76 said:


> I went ahead and registered. Just waiting approval...same screen name



Got ya!!!


----------



## tmh0206

for those of you who pray, if you wouldnt mind to say a little prayer for peace for my youngest son. He is 18 and at Panama City Beach for spring break. He called me on my way home from work and was crying hysterically, so bad i couldnt understand what he was trying to say, but finally got out of him that a man (about 30 and not someone he knew) was caught in an undertow and was yelling for help, so he swam out and tried to drag him back to shore, while another friend went to the lifeguards who thought it was a joke.  so my son got the man out of the current but the guy let go of him (i think he passed out) and my son was too tired to drag him all the way in, so he swam into the shore, grabbed a strangers phone from him and called 911.  The ambulance came and was doing CPR but my son thinks he was dead and that he let the man down.  We have told him they wouldnt have shocked him if he didnt have a heart beat and that what he did probably saved the man's life, but he is so upset and stressed and I am stressed because he is 900 miles away and there is nothing I can do to fix it.

sorry for the long rant, but sometimes you just need to tell somebody.thx


----------



## billwendy

tmh0206 said:


> for those of you who pray, if you wouldnt mind to say a little prayer for peace for my youngest son. He is 18 and at Panama City Beach for spring break. He called me on my way home from work and was crying hysterically, so bad i couldnt understand what he was trying to say, but finally got out of him that a man (about 30 and not someone he knew) was caught in an undertow and was yelling for help, so he swam out and tried to drag him back to shore, while another friend went to the lifeguards who thought it was a joke.  so my son got the man out of the current but the guy let go of him (i think he passed out) and my son was too tired to drag him all the way in, so he swam into the shore, grabbed a strangers phone from him and called 911.  The ambulance came and was doing CPR but my son thinks he was dead and that he let the man down.  We have told him they wouldnt have shocked him if he didnt have a heart beat and that what he did probably saved the man's life, but he is so upset and stressed and I am stressed because he is 900 miles away and there is nothing I can do to fix it.
> 
> sorry for the long rant, but sometimes you just need to tell somebody.thx



Oh my gosh!!! Im a believer in the power of prayer and will be praying for him - so scarey!!!!!!!


----------



## cogero

tmh0206 said:


> for those of you who pray, if you wouldnt mind to say a little prayer for peace for my youngest son. He is 18 and at Panama City Beach for spring break. He called me on my way home from work and was crying hysterically, so bad i couldnt understand what he was trying to say, but finally got out of him that a man (about 30 and not someone he knew) was caught in an undertow and was yelling for help, so he swam out and tried to drag him back to shore, while another friend went to the lifeguards who thought it was a joke.  so my son got the man out of the current but the guy let go of him (i think he passed out) and my son was too tired to drag him all the way in, so he swam into the shore, grabbed a strangers phone from him and called 911.  The ambulance came and was doing CPR but my son thinks he was dead and that he let the man down.  We have told him they wouldnt have shocked him if he didnt have a heart beat and that what he did probably saved the man's life, but he is so upset and stressed and I am stressed because he is 900 miles away and there is nothing I can do to fix it.
> 
> sorry for the long rant, but sometimes you just need to tell somebody.thx



Sending a prayer right now.


----------



## VBAndrea

tmh0206 said:


> for those of you who pray, if you wouldnt mind to say a little prayer for peace for my youngest son. He is 18 and at Panama City Beach for spring break. He called me on my way home from work and was crying hysterically, so bad i couldnt understand what he was trying to say, but finally got out of him that a man (about 30 and not someone he knew) was caught in an undertow and was yelling for help, so he swam out and tried to drag him back to shore, while another friend went to the lifeguards who thought it was a joke.  so my son got the man out of the current but the guy let go of him (i think he passed out) and my son was too tired to drag him all the way in, so he swam into the shore, grabbed a strangers phone from him and called 911.  The ambulance came and was doing CPR but my son thinks he was dead and that he let the man down.  We have told him they wouldnt have shocked him if he didnt have a heart beat and that what he did probably saved the man's life, but he is so upset and stressed and I am stressed because he is 900 miles away and there is nothing I can do to fix it.
> 
> sorry for the long rant, but sometimes you just need to tell somebody.thx



OMG!  Bless your son's heart for being so heroic.  I so feel for him though.  I'm sure this will weigh heavily on him but keep reminding he did the right thing and did the best he possibly could.  If it were my spouse or child who was in danger and anyone attempted to rescue him/them, albeit it unsuccessful, would still hold a very special place in my heart.  your ds is a loving, caring, giving individual.  He really deserves praise for his efforts.  I will definitely keep him in my thoughts.  I can't imagine how traumatic this must be for him.


----------



## tmh0206

thanks girls! I really appreciate it.


----------



## billwendy

I've gotten several  PM's asking for me to post Hannah's Mini Give - soooooooooooo - Ready Set GO!!!! just remember, the measurements will be posted later!!! GO!!!!!


----------



## PurpleEars

aimeeg said:


> Tonight I finished a little Cinderella top/dress.



This is beautiful!



Singledad said:


> thanks for the welcome, and I assume back stitching is going back over the same spot? I tried, but the machine made a funny noise, so I didn't do it over all the 'ends' maybe I can do it again? run through the machine again? or maybe I should 'dadafy' it by trying to hand stitch over it to reinforce the end parts? it is called that because I seriously have no real fine motor skills, so to hand stitch... well, lets say I stab myself more than the fabric and nothing is 'regular' to it. it works though. This is why i am dreading trying to put patches on her daisy tunic! (they are iron on, but after a while those fall off without being sewn, or so I've been told.)
> 
> 
> I will need to read over all the past pages (lets see.. I guess a month long project) and try to learn what some of this stuff means. be nice to use that old machine more, and use up all this extra fabric.
> 
> 
> whereas I never even walk in that section unless there is something specific I am thinking of making, and even then, I tend to get so lost and flustered I walk right back out. How much do I need, what type (silky kind, terry cloth kind, cotten looking) will I need... etc etc. I wish I had one of yall in there with me!
> 
> thanks to all who replied to me, and everything I've seen on here looks awesome!
> 
> 
> p.s. I hope the police officer husband is fine. My thoughts have been with you tonight, even if I didn't post until now.



Backstitching is when you use the machine to stitch over the first 5 stitches or so (using the backstitch button or switch or lever). Sometimes my fabric gets pulled down into the hole and causes the machine to groan loudly. Is that what you experienced? If that is the case I just do a few stitches out before backstitching. I hope it makes sense to you. If not I can take a pic of whatever I am making next to demostrate. In terms of hand stitching - well I avoid that one at all costs (yes I even sew buttons using my machine). I would try stitching the original line using the machine first before hand stitching.

I am not the one to speak about fabric buying after walking out of the fabric store with over 30 metres of fabric one day.



ellenbenny said:


> I don't think I posted these from Kaleb's Big Give, I did pirate themed t's for the whole family plus skirt and shorts.



Good job like usual. Thank you so much for sharing your sewing talents with this family!



dianemom2 said:


> Here are my projects that I worked in the last 10 days or so.
> 
> Bowling shirts and matching tees for my nephews:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also helped DD make some of these after seeing them on here.  DD's teacher is expecting her first baby just after school ends.  So my girl was so excited to have a project she could help make!  Thanks for the great project ideas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made these for my sister, her husband and son.  Her son is extremely autistic and they have done a couple of autism walks.  I thought they'd like these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was funny that there were a couple of Dumbo dresses posted yesterday because I was working on completing this one last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that this post is so long.  I have done a lot of sewing this week!



Wow you have been busy. Everything is great. I really like the bowling shirt sets.



cogero said:


> Yep He just celebrated his 17th year on the job less than 3 years until retirement from that job. LOL.
> 
> Here is the rainbow star skirt I made for DD on Monday night. I think this is one of my favorites. It just makes me happy.



Great colours and patterns in the skirt. So bright and happy!



aimeeg said:


> This is what I did today. I really really really want to keep it for my daughter. I need to convince myself that I can make another one! LOL



This is beautiful! I can see why it is difficult to part with it.



snubie said:


> I have a question for the quilters amongst us...
> I have finished a quilt top for my DD1's twin bed.  It is not perfect by any means but not bad for a first try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to piece the back.  It will be zebra flannel with some strips of the pink, green and blue fabric to brighten it up some.
> My question is about the quilting part.  i am very scared to even try quilting.  I am thinking about sending it to someone to have it quilted on a long-arm quilter (is that the right name?).  How much would this cost (approximately)?  Any ideas?  I am thinking I want a stipple ??? effect.
> 
> Also, my embroidery machine (Borther pe700ii bought ~20 months ago) has just about died.  The bobbin case was not staying in place, it still worked but I would have to rotate the bobbin case back in place at the beginning of every project.  Not really a big deal but Dh decided he would take a look at it and see if he could fix it.  Normally he is very handy but not this time.  He broke something off completely under the needle plate.  I took it in to be looked at and was quoted $500 to fix it.  YIKES!!!
> So now we are trying to decide whether to fix it or to get a new one.  If I got a new one, I would probably try to upgrade from the brother.  Who here has a Babylock or a Janome embroidery machine?  Any thoughts?



Beautiful quilt top. I can't wait to see the finished product! I don't have any suggestions for long arm quilting since I only limit myself to what I can quilt on my boring sewing machine. I am sorry to hear about your embroidery machine!



weluvdizne said:


> This is so nice.  I absolutely LOVE the embroidery on the bottom.  Nice job.





effervescent said:


> I like it!  I think I'm going to aim for more dresses for me at the park this summer, so much more comfortable!
> 
> I forgot to share this pic along with my other St Pat's pics - this is my crazy friend Bill, who requested that I make him green sparkly shorts for the St Pat's festivities.  You can't see the shimmer too well in this pic, but he was very shiny when the sun hit!  This is also the first adult clothing I've made in a long time.





DMGeurts said:


> I love this - I love the embroidery you designed!  Great job!
> D~





cogero said:


> I love this dress. It is fabulous





VBAndrea said:


> PURPLEEARS:  I really like your dress and LOVE the Mickey head flowers.  I may steal that idea if ever do another patchwork skirt for a BG if it would be OK with you (I would have to paint them -- I could never hand applique something like that).  The dress looks beyond AWESOME!





babynala said:


> What a pretty dress, I really like the embroidery you did at the bottom.





tricia said:


> Great job, love the little Mickey designs.





Fruto76 said:


> I love wearing dresses in the park, but have always been too scared to make one for myself. I love this and especially love the embroidery...it's great!





miprender said:


> Love the dress but I really love the little Mickey heads.



Thanks everyone on the positive comments on my dress. I think it is not so "over the top Mickey" that I can even wear it outside of Disney parks.
Andrea - please feel free to use this idea for future BG. I can't remember now - do you have an embroidery machine? I am happy to send the file to you if you do (though it needs some work still, there is a weird part in the stitching). I think the flower design was another one of those ideas that I came up with during my commute.

effervescent - it looks like your friend had a great time wearing the sparkly shorts!



weluvdizne said:


> I totally agree.  I get such a good feeling knowing I helped make somebody's trip a little more special, and I will continue to participate.  I am very thankful to those who help organize this.  Without them, we couldn't do it.  So, Thank you very much to all the BG administrators!



I couldn't agree more on thanking the BG admins!

I think I lost Wendy's quote in there somewhere - I know I can whip up A-line dresses/tops pretty quickly, perhaps I can do something for the girls using princess prints?


----------



## mommy2mrb

tmh0206 said:


> for those of you who pray, if you wouldnt mind to say a little prayer for peace for my youngest son. He is 18 and at Panama City Beach for spring break. He called me on my way home from work and was crying hysterically, so bad i couldnt understand what he was trying to say, but finally got out of him that a man (about 30 and not someone he knew) was caught in an undertow and was yelling for help, so he swam out and tried to drag him back to shore, while another friend went to the lifeguards who thought it was a joke.  so my son got the man out of the current but the guy let go of him (i think he passed out) and my son was too tired to drag him all the way in, so he swam into the shore, grabbed a strangers phone from him and called 911.  The ambulance came and was doing CPR but my son thinks he was dead and that he let the man down.  We have told him they wouldnt have shocked him if he didnt have a heart beat and that what he did probably saved the man's life, but he is so upset and stressed and I am stressed because he is 900 miles away and there is nothing I can do to fix it.
> 
> sorry for the long rant, but sometimes you just need to tell somebody.thx



what a very heroic act your son did! will pray that the man is okay and that you son will have peace with his decision to help and he did the best he could, no matter what the outcome is with the man.


----------



## billwendy

Wow - you guys are QUICK!!! 

Who said they could do autograph books last night? Tie dye shirts?

Could really use some disney bibs, bucket hat and taggie blanket for Hannah!!!!!!!! Woo Hoo!! this is so fun!!! I can hardly keep up!!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

billwendy said:


> Wow - you guys are QUICK!!!
> 
> Who said they could do autograph books last night? Tie dye shirts?
> 
> Could really use some disney bibs, bucket hat and taggie blanket for Hannah!!!!!!!! Woo Hoo!! this is so fun!!! I can hardly keep up!!!



I'm all packed up and will mail my box tomorrow! so happy everyone is willing to spread some pixie dust so quickly to this sweet little girl and her family


----------



## mommy2mrb

I received a message today from the Gengel family....they have received the blankets that Wendy and her co-workers made....Len will be heading down to Haiti this weekend and we talked regarding the amazing amount of blankets we have already received and thought it would be a wonderful idea to spread a little extra love to a few other kiddo's that are in need right now....

Len will be posting some photos on the orphanage website on Facebook...the webpage is on the Big Give threads since I haven't been allowed to post it here, or you could PM Wendy (billwendy) for it.

I can't thank everyone enough for helping us with our special project "Hugs from Megan"....will keep everyone updated on when we will need somemore blankets, but it will probably be this fall sometime!


----------



## weluvdizne

tmh0206 said:


> for those of you who pray, if you wouldnt mind to say a little prayer for peace for my youngest son. He is 18 and at Panama City Beach for spring break. He called me on my way home from work and was crying hysterically, so bad i couldnt understand what he was trying to say, but finally got out of him that a man (about 30 and not someone he knew) was caught in an undertow and was yelling for help, so he swam out and tried to drag him back to shore, while another friend went to the lifeguards who thought it was a joke.  so my son got the man out of the current but the guy let go of him (i think he passed out) and my son was too tired to drag him all the way in, so he swam into the shore, grabbed a strangers phone from him and called 911.  The ambulance came and was doing CPR but my son thinks he was dead and that he let the man down.  We have told him they wouldnt have shocked him if he didnt have a heart beat and that what he did probably saved the man's life, but he is so upset and stressed and I am stressed because he is 900 miles away and there is nothing I can do to fix it.
> 
> sorry for the long rant, but sometimes you just need to tell somebody.thx


Prayers sent for you, your son and that man.  Your son is my hero.  What an amazing act of courage and selflessness.  Please keep us posted.  When will he be heading home?  



mommy2mrb said:


> I received a message today from the Gengel family....they have received the blankets that Wendy and her co-workers made....Len will be heading down to Haiti this weekend and we talked regarding the amazing amount of blankets we have already received and thought it would be a wonderful idea to spread a little extra love to a few other kiddo's that are in need right now....
> 
> Len will be posting some photos on the orphanage website on Facebook...the webpage is on the Big Give threads since I haven't been allowed to post it here, or you could PM Wendy (billwendy) for it.
> 
> I can't thank everyone enough for helping us with our special project "Hugs from Megan"....will keep everyone updated on when we will need somemore blankets, but it will probably be this fall sometime!


I still have my box of blankets to send.  I'm going to wait until you get back from your trip to send them.  I'm so glad to hear they will be able to reach so many more kids.  Thanks for helping us to get involved in this special project!


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

I tried shirring for the first time last week... it was not a very enjoyable experience, but I figured out what I was doing wrong, so next time it should go better 











And I did this for DD as well...











We are waiting on ROFR for a DVC resale, we got in right before the deadline cut-off. If it goes through then we have points that must be used by 12/1. Which means we'd most likely be looking at a trip in September or October! Yay! I sure hope that everything goes smooth and this turns into a reality for us!

I bought some Bambi fabric today at Hobby Lobby. I also bought the Vida pattern a few days ago and it already arrived and I can't wait to try it! (Anita- I still have not gotten to attempt a Feliz... think I will do the Vida first as it looks much less intimidating!)

I have a class on how to use the 1034D serger I bought in a few weeks and I can't wait! I've been too afraid to try it without classes. I have never in my life used a serger or even seen one being used! 

Anyhow... I am loving the ability to share pictures via Facebook, it is SO nice not to have to deal with Photobucket anymore =)


----------



## GlassSlippers

Is it possible for a ruffler foot to be worn out or sprung or something? As I have said before, mine is from my grandmother's old Elna. When I was figuring it out, I was only ruffling 12" lengths at a time and it was working fine. I'm now doing a stripwork skirt and no matter what I tried, it would ruffle for a while and then it was as if the little part with the teeth on it was slipping over the fabric instead of catching it to push it into a ruffle. I sewed as slowly as I could so I could watch what was happening. All the parts appeared to be moving as they should. Do I just need a new, decent quality ruffler foot or am I doing something wrong?

One more question: Does a gathering foot do the same thing as a ruffler by a different method, or is it different all together?

Thanks gang!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## GlassSlippers

tmh0206 said:


> for those of you who pray, if you wouldnt mind to say a little prayer for peace for my youngest son. He is 18 and at Panama City Beach for spring break. He called me on my way home from work and was crying hysterically, so bad i couldnt understand what he was trying to say, but finally got out of him that a man (about 30 and not someone he knew) was caught in an undertow and was yelling for help, so he swam out and tried to drag him back to shore, while another friend went to the lifeguards who thought it was a joke.  so my son got the man out of the current but the guy let go of him (i think he passed out) and my son was too tired to drag him all the way in, so he swam into the shore, grabbed a strangers phone from him and called 911.  The ambulance came and was doing CPR but my son thinks he was dead and that he let the man down.  We have told him they wouldnt have shocked him if he didnt have a heart beat and that what he did probably saved the man's life, but he is so upset and stressed and I am stressed because he is 900 miles away and there is nothing I can do to fix it.
> 
> sorry for the long rant, but sometimes you just need to tell somebody.thx



I'm asking for comfort for him and for you. He was very brave and I'm sure he did everything humanly possible.

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## aimeeg

While the house was very quiet tonight I made something to match our new Matilda Jane ruffles. We are heading to the beach for Spring Break and I have not thought much about clothing at all. I guess I better start!


----------



## weluvdizne

MyDisneyTrio said:


> We are waiting on ROFR for a DVC resale, we got in right before the deadline cut-off. If it goes through then we have points that must be used by 12/1. Which means we'd most likely be looking at a trip in September or October! Yay! I sure hope that everything goes smooth and this turns into a reality for us!
> 
> I bought some Bambi fabric today at Hobby Lobby. I also bought the Vida pattern a few days ago and it already arrived and I can't wait to try it! (Anita- I still have not gotten to attempt a Feliz... think I will do the Vida first as it looks much less intimidating!)
> 
> I have a class on how to use the 1034D serger I bought in a few weeks and I can't wait! I've been too afraid to try it without classes. I have never in my life used a serger or even seen one being used!
> 
> Anyhow... I am loving the ability to share pictures via Facebook, it is SO nice not to have to deal with Photobucket anymore =)


Your daughter is soooooo cute!  Love the dress and the outfit is cute.  Good job on the shirring.  I'm too scared to even think about trying it.  Good luck on DVC.  How exciting!  If you go this fall, there is a bunch of us going end of Sept/beginning of Oct and we are hoping to meet up.  Keep us posted.  I saw that Bambi fabric at HL, and thought it was really cute.  Can't justify buying it until I use my stash of other Disney fabrics first.  


aimeeg said:


> While the house was very quiet tonight I made something to match our new Matilda Jane ruffles. We are heading to the beach for Spring Break and I have not thought much about clothing at all. I guess I better start!



How FUN!


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

ellenbenny said:


> I don't think I posted these from Kaleb's Big Give, I did pirate themed t's for the whole family plus skirt and shorts.



Adorable!!!



dianemom2 said:


> Here are my projects that I worked in the last 10 days or so.
> 
> Bowling shirts and matching tees for my nephews:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also helped DD make some of these after seeing them on here.  DD's teacher is expecting her first baby just after school ends.  So my girl was so excited to have a project she could help make!  Thanks for the great project ideas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made these for my sister, her husband and son.  Her son is extremely autistic and they have done a couple of autism walks.  I thought they'd like these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was funny that there were a couple of Dumbo dresses posted yesterday because I was working on completing this one last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that this post is so long.  I have done a lot of sewing this week!



Great work!!!



aimeeg said:


> This is what I did today. I really really really want to keep it for my daughter. I need to convince myself that I can make another one! LOL



Beautiful!!!




tmh0206 said:


> for those of you who pray, if you wouldnt mind to say a little prayer for peace for my youngest son. He is 18 and at Panama City Beach for spring break. He called me on my way home from work and was crying hysterically, so bad i couldnt understand what he was trying to say, but finally got out of him that a man (about 30 and not someone he knew) was caught in an undertow and was yelling for help, so he swam out and tried to drag him back to shore, while another friend went to the lifeguards who thought it was a joke.  so my son got the man out of the current but the guy let go of him (i think he passed out) and my son was too tired to drag him all the way in, so he swam into the shore, grabbed a strangers phone from him and called 911.  The ambulance came and was doing CPR but my son thinks he was dead and that he let the man down.  We have told him they wouldnt have shocked him if he didnt have a heart beat and that what he did probably saved the man's life, but he is so upset and stressed and I am stressed because he is 900 miles away and there is nothing I can do to fix it.
> 
> sorry for the long rant, but sometimes you just need to tell somebody.thx



Your poor boy!!  I've heard being a hero is very very difficult!  That is what he is -- a hero!!  I am praying the man survived.


----------



## DMGeurts

tmh0206 said:


> for those of you who pray, if you wouldnt mind to say a little prayer for peace for my youngest son. He is 18 and at Panama City Beach for spring break. He called me on my way home from work and was crying hysterically, so bad i couldnt understand what he was trying to say, but finally got out of him that a man (about 30 and not someone he knew) was caught in an undertow and was yelling for help, so he swam out and tried to drag him back to shore, while another friend went to the lifeguards who thought it was a joke.  so my son got the man out of the current but the guy let go of him (i think he passed out) and my son was too tired to drag him all the way in, so he swam into the shore, grabbed a strangers phone from him and called 911.  The ambulance came and was doing CPR but my son thinks he was dead and that he let the man down.  We have told him they wouldnt have shocked him if he didnt have a heart beat and that what he did probably saved the man's life, but he is so upset and stressed and I am stressed because he is 900 miles away and there is nothing I can do to fix it.
> 
> sorry for the long rant, but sometimes you just need to tell somebody.thx



I am praying for peace for your son.  What he did was a truly heroic act, and no matter what the outcome is for the man he tried to save, I hope that your son is able to understand that he did what he could.   




MyDisneyTrio said:


> I tried shirring for the first time last week... it was not a very enjoyable experience, but I figured out what I was doing wrong, so next time it should go better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I did this for DD as well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are waiting on ROFR for a DVC resale, we got in right before the deadline cut-off. If it goes through then we have points that must be used by 12/1. Which means we'd most likely be looking at a trip in September or October! Yay! I sure hope that everything goes smooth and this turns into a reality for us!
> 
> I bought some Bambi fabric today at Hobby Lobby. I also bought the Vida pattern a few days ago and it already arrived and I can't wait to try it! (Anita- I still have not gotten to attempt a Feliz... think I will do the Vida first as it looks much less intimidating!)
> 
> I have a class on how to use the 1034D serger I bought in a few weeks and I can't wait! I've been too afraid to try it without classes. I have never in my life used a serger or even seen one being used!
> 
> Anyhow... I am loving the ability to share pictures via Facebook, it is SO nice not to have to deal with Photobucket anymore =)



Your DD is adorable and the outfits are adorable too!!  I hope everything goes through with your DVC...  I wish I could talk DH into it... but I am lucky that I can squeeze a "once every 5 years" trip out of him - I can't believe how much he dislikes going...  

Please let me know how your classes go with your new serger.  I just ordered the same one - it's supposed to be delivered TODAY... I am so excited.  I've never touched a serger in my life either - but after I watched so many online tutorials about this specific machine - I think I was threading it in my sleep last night.    I am confident I can figure it out... otherwise I'll be seeking out classes myself.  



GlassSlippers said:


> Is it possible for a ruffler foot to be worn out or sprung or something? As I have said before, mine is from my grandmother's old Elna. When I was figuring it out, I was only ruffling 12" lengths at a time and it was working fine. I'm now doing a stripwork skirt and no matter what I tried, it would ruffle for a while and then it was as if the little part with the teeth on it was slipping over the fabric instead of catching it to push it into a ruffle. I sewed as slowly as I could so I could watch what was happening. All the parts appeared to be moving as they should. Do I just need a new, decent quality ruffler foot or am I doing something wrong?
> 
> One more question: Does a gathering foot do the same thing as a ruffler by a different method, or is it different all together?
> 
> Thanks gang!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



I wish I had an answer for you...  but I am hoping to read some replies.  I am debating on purchasing a ruffler myself.  I happen to have two identical sewing machines... one that I sew on all the time, and one that dd uses when she sews...  I would love to find a 3rd identical machine  and set it up with a ruffler foot - and leave it.  I've heard of other people doing that here, because it's sometimes hard to get them calibrated in  - so people just prefer to leave it.  Anyways - I hope you get a few replies, so I can eavesdrop.  



aimeeg said:


> While the house was very quiet tonight I made something to match our new Matilda Jane ruffles. We are heading to the beach for Spring Break and I have not thought much about clothing at all. I guess I better start!



Love it!  So, what is "Matilda Jane"?  Is it a brand of fabric?  Sorry for being clueless.  

And, just in case you didn't read it above...  *My Brother 1034d is supposed to be delivered today!!!!*  I have to work all day, but I'll give you one guess as to what I am going to be doing tonight...  a lady at work gave me bunches of her old fabric stash - so I have TONS of practice material!  

I really need to get over to the BG board too... I'd love to sneak in something little for Hannah and her sister.

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

I just re-registered for the BG board... I didn't realize it had moved...  my bad.

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

PurpleEars said:


> ).
> Andrea - please feel free to use this idea for future BG. I can't remember now - do you have an embroidery machine? I am happy to send the file to you if you do (though it needs some work still, there is a weird part in the stitching). I think the flower design was another one of those ideas that I came up with during my commute.


Thank you so much for offering to send the file, but I don't have an embroidery machine (though my mind keeps thinking I might NEED one).  I would just use your idea of the Mickey head flower to paint on either luggage tags or a square for patchwork skirts.  I hand applique large items, but this would require fabric paint.  On some patchwork skirts I've done I mix some hand applique with some painting and I think they turn out pretty cute.  Thanks again 





MyDisneyTrio said:


> I tried shirring for the first time last week... it was not a very enjoyable experience, but I figured out what I was doing wrong, so next time it should go better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I did this for DD as well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are waiting on ROFR for a DVC resale, we got in right before the deadline cut-off. If it goes through then we have points that must be used by 12/1. Which means we'd most likely be looking at a trip in September or October! Yay! I sure hope that everything goes smooth and this turns into a reality for us!
> 
> I bought some Bambi fabric today at Hobby Lobby. I also bought the Vida pattern a few days ago and it already arrived and I can't wait to try it! (Anita- I still have not gotten to attempt a Feliz... think I will do the Vida first as it looks much less intimidating!)
> 
> I have a class on how to use the 1034D serger I bought in a few weeks and I can't wait! I've been too afraid to try it without classes. I have never in my life used a serger or even seen one being used!
> 
> Anyhow... I am loving the ability to share pictures via Facebook, it is SO nice not to have to deal with Photobucket anymore =)


Your shirring looks great!  I saw a couple of patterns I really like that use it, but I'd truly have to practice first and see if I could figure it out before purchasing the patterns.  Love the dress and love the portrait peasant and pants.  I continually become more fond of the various things that can be done with the pp.



aimeeg said:


> While the house was very quiet tonight I made something to match our new Matilda Jane ruffles. We are heading to the beach for Spring Break and I have not thought much about clothing at all. I guess I better start!


Adorable!  Love the colors.  And geesh, you've been keeping busy.  I need to get my act together and do what you're doing!


----------



## cogero

MyDisneyTrio said:


> I tried shirring for the first time last week... it was not a very enjoyable experience, but I figured out what I was doing wrong, so next time it should go better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I did this for DD as well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are waiting on ROFR for a DVC resale, we got in right before the deadline cut-off. If it goes through then we have points that must be used by 12/1. Which means we'd most likely be looking at a trip in September or October! Yay! I sure hope that everything goes smooth and this turns into a reality for us!
> 
> I bought some Bambi fabric today at Hobby Lobby. I also bought the Vida pattern a few days ago and it already arrived and I can't wait to try it! (Anita- I still have not gotten to attempt a Feliz... think I will do the Vida first as it looks much less intimidating!)
> 
> I have a class on how to use the 1034D serger I bought in a few weeks and I can't wait! I've been too afraid to try it without classes. I have never in my life used a serger or even seen one being used!
> 
> Anyhow... I am loving the ability to share pictures via Facebook, it is SO nice not to have to deal with Photobucket anymore =)



Love the outfits and good luck on your DVC we love ours.



aimeeg said:


> While the house was very quiet tonight I made something to match our new Matilda Jane ruffles. We are heading to the beach for Spring Break and I have not thought much about clothing at all. I guess I better start!



Super cute and fun



DMGeurts said:


> And, just in case you didn't read it above...  *My Brother 1034d is supposed to be delivered today!!!!*  I have to work all day, but I'll give you one guess as to what I am going to be doing tonight...  a lady at work gave me bunches of her old fabric stash - so I have TONS of practice material!


Can't wait to see what you do. I am still scared of mine.


----------



## miprender

tmh0206 said:


> for those of you who pray, if you wouldnt mind to say a little prayer for peace for my youngest son. He is 18 and at Panama City Beach for spring break. He called me on my way home from work and was crying hysterically, so bad i couldnt understand what he was trying to say, but finally got out of him that a man (about 30 and not someone he knew) was caught in an undertow and was yelling for help, so he swam out and tried to drag him back to shore, while another friend went to the lifeguards who thought it was a joke.  so my son got the man out of the current but the guy let go of him (i think he passed out) and my son was too tired to drag him all the way in, so he swam into the shore, grabbed a strangers phone from him and called 911.  The ambulance came and was doing CPR but my son thinks he was dead and that he let the man down.  We have told him they wouldnt have shocked him if he didnt have a heart beat and that what he did probably saved the man's life, but he is so upset and stressed and I am stressed because he is 900 miles away and there is nothing I can do to fix it.
> 
> sorry for the long rant, but sometimes you just need to tell somebody.thx



OMG  Praying for your son, he did a very heroic thing




MyDisneyTrio said:


> I tried shirring for the first time last week... it was not a very enjoyable experience, but I figured out what I was doing wrong, so next time it should go better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I did this for DD as well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are waiting on ROFR for a DVC resale, we got in right before the deadline cut-off. If it goes through then we have points that must be used by 12/1. Which means we'd most likely be looking at a trip in September or October! Yay! I sure hope that everything goes smooth and this turns into a reality for us!
> 
> I bought some Bambi fabric today at Hobby Lobby. I also bought the Vida pattern a few days ago and it already arrived and I can't wait to try it! (Anita- I still have not gotten to attempt a Feliz... think I will do the Vida first as it looks much less intimidating!)
> 
> I have a class on how to use the 1034D serger I bought in a few weeks and I can't wait! I've been too afraid to try it without classes. I have never in my life used a serger or even seen one being used!
> 
> Anyhow... I am loving the ability to share pictures via Facebook, it is SO nice not to have to deal with Photobucket anymore =)



Great job on shirring. What were the problems you encountered?



GlassSlippers said:


> One more question: Does a gathering foot do the same thing as a ruffler by a different method, or is it different all together?
> 
> Thanks gang!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



I think ruffling foot and gathering foot are the same but I could be wrong.




aimeeg said:


> While the house was very quiet tonight I made something to match our new Matilda Jane ruffles. We are heading to the beach for Spring Break and I have not thought much about clothing at all. I guess I better start!



My DD loves mermaids.


----------



## snubie

NiniMorris said:


> Each area is different, but around here, they charge per square inch.  It can range from one penny per square inch  (psi) up to 4 or 5 cents psi.  It can vary based on the difficulty of the quilting and the skill of the quilter.  Then you can add the cost for thread, batting, and backing. Depending on what other services you ask for.
> 
> There are several websites that detail how to prepare a quilt for the long armer, as well as show the ability of the quilter and what type of quilting they do best.
> 
> It is nothing for someone to pay upwards of $500 for a nice quilt.  I would start first by asking at the local quilt shop who they use to quilt their samples.  If they don't have someone they can recommend, there are several publications (and online) that list various quilters.  And, there are some people that mail their quilts great distances to have their quilts finished.
> 
> Oh...unless you pay extra for the service, when you get your quilt back, you will still have to put the binding on.  This is something that quilters sometimes forget to tell new quilters!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini


Thank you!  I knew about the binding part but thank you for the reminder.  I found 2 local places that charge $60 for a twin size quilt.  I already have the batting and the backing so it would just require me to prep the top which I have been trying to do as I went along - seams are presses in one direction, threads are clipped, etc.  I am just waiting on some zebra flannel from fabric.com so I can get the backing together.



tmh0206 said:


> for those of you who pray, if you wouldnt mind to say a little prayer for peace for my youngest son. He is 18 and at Panama City Beach for spring break. He called me on my way home from work and was crying hysterically, so bad i couldnt understand what he was trying to say, but finally got out of him that a man (about 30 and not someone he knew) was caught in an undertow and was yelling for help, so he swam out and tried to drag him back to shore, while another friend went to the lifeguards who thought it was a joke.  so my son got the man out of the current but the guy let go of him (i think he passed out) and my son was too tired to drag him all the way in, so he swam into the shore, grabbed a strangers phone from him and called 911.  The ambulance came and was doing CPR but my son thinks he was dead and that he let the man down.  We have told him they wouldnt have shocked him if he didnt have a heart beat and that what he did probably saved the man's life, but he is so upset and stressed and I am stressed because he is 900 miles away and there is nothing I can do to fix it.
> 
> sorry for the long rant, but sometimes you just need to tell somebody.thx



prayers to your son.  He is a hero.


----------



## HeatherSue

Page 128, my poorest showing yet for a new thread.  

I miss you, my friends!  

I am seeing some gorgeous new creations being posted here!!


----------



## aimeeg

DMGeurts said:


> Love it!  So, what is "Matilda Jane"?  Is it a brand of fabric?  Sorry for being clueless.
> 
> And, just in case you didn't read it above...  *My Brother 1034d is supposed to be delivered today!!!!*  I have to work all day, but I'll give you one guess as to what I am going to be doing tonight...  a lady at work gave me bunches of her old fabric stash - so I have TONS of practice material!
> 
> I really need to get over to the BG board too... I'd love to sneak in something little for Hannah and her sister.
> 
> D~



Have fun with your new machine!!! 

Matilda Jane is a boutique clothing brand.


----------



## vester

OK HUGE HUGE QUESTION - NEED HELP!  

I made my daughter a beautiful Cinderella dress last year and she can still fit into this year, but she is dying to have the plumes of white on the sides on the hips, if you know what I mean, and maybe the plumes on the shoulders (sorry I dont know what they are called in sewing terms haha!) 

Can ANYONE help me figure out how to make these!?!?!! PLEASE! I'm a pretty novice sewer and proud of myself for everything I've done but its ALL BEEN THANKS TO YOU - seriously you all hav eno idea how much inspriation you are to me!  

I'll appreciate any advice  

Vester


----------



## snubie

vester said:


> OK HUGE HUGE QUESTION - NEED HELP!
> 
> I made my daughter a beautiful Cinderella dress last year and she can still fit into this year, but she is dying to have the plumes of white on the sides on the hips, if you know what I mean, and maybe the plumes on the shoulders (sorry I dont know what they are called in sewing terms haha!)
> 
> Can ANYONE help me figure out how to make these!?!?!! PLEASE! I'm a pretty novice sewer and proud of myself for everything I've done but its ALL BEEN THANKS TO YOU - seriously you all hav eno idea how much inspriation you are to me!
> 
> I'll appreciate any advice
> 
> Vester


http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/2009/09/simply-sweet-storytime.html

Carla has some instructions for doll dresses but it can be modified for girls dresses too.


----------



## ellenbenny

vester said:


> OK HUGE HUGE QUESTION - NEED HELP!
> 
> I made my daughter a beautiful Cinderella dress last year and she can still fit into this year, but she is dying to have the plumes of white on the sides on the hips, if you know what I mean, and maybe the plumes on the shoulders (sorry I dont know what they are called in sewing terms haha!)
> 
> Can ANYONE help me figure out how to make these!?!?!! PLEASE! I'm a pretty novice sewer and proud of myself for everything I've done but its ALL BEEN THANKS TO YOU - seriously you all hav eno idea how much inspriation you are to me!
> 
> I'll appreciate any advice
> 
> Vester




I am assuming you are referring to what is called the peplum.  Carla C has a tutorial on her blog to add the peplum to the simply sweet, and this technique can be used for any dress really.  Here is a link to her tutorial for the Cinderella version of a simply sweet:
http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/2009/09/simply-sweet-storytime.html

On the shoulders is really just poufy sleeves as far as I know, so if you have a dress pattern with poufy sleeves that might work.  Or I have seen both the portrait peasant and the simply sweet patterns by Carla C used for Cinderella type dresses that look really cute.

Hope that helps.


----------



## cjbear

ellenbenny said:


> I am assuming you are referring to what is called the peplum.  Carla C has a tutorial on her blog to add the peplum to the simply sweet, and this technique can be used for any dress really.  Here is a link to her tutorial for the Cinderella version of a simply sweet:
> http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/2009/09/simply-sweet-storytime.html
> 
> On the shoulders is really just poufy sleeves as far as I know, so if you have a dress pattern with poufy sleeves that might work.  Or I have seen both the portrait peasant and the simply sweet patterns by Carla C used for Cinderella type dresses that look really cute.
> 
> Hope that helps.



I just used those Carla C directions for the doll version and added it to a portrait peasant dress for a Big Give.  The directions sound weird to sew a long L shaped line onto a rectangle to make the peplums but I think it came out looking pretty good.


----------



## aboveH20

tmh0206 said:


> for those of you who pray, if you wouldnt mind to say a little prayer for peace for my youngest son. He is 18 and at Panama City Beach for spring break. He called me on my way home from work and was crying hysterically, so bad i couldnt understand what he was trying to say, but finally got out of him that a man (about 30 and not someone he knew) was caught in an undertow and was yelling for help, so he swam out and tried to drag him back to shore, while another friend went to the lifeguards who thought it was a joke.  so my son got the man out of the current but the guy let go of him (i think he passed out) and my son was too tired to drag him all the way in, so he swam into the shore, grabbed a strangers phone from him and called 911.  The ambulance came and was doing CPR but my son thinks he was dead and that he let the man down.  We have told him they wouldnt have shocked him if he didnt have a heart beat and that what he did probably saved the man's life, but he is so upset and stressed and I am stressed because he is 900 miles away and there is nothing I can do to fix it.
> 
> sorry for the long rant, but sometimes you just need to tell somebody.thx



I can't imagine being in your son's shoes as he was rescuing the man.  I pray for peace for him.  I know what you mean about being miles away from a grown son when they're in distress.  It never gets easier, no matter their age.

Gotta go back and comment on some of the amazing creations being posted.  Either you all stay up late at night, or since I"m on the east coast, you're just in later times zones.


----------



## mommy2mrb

weluvdizne said:


> I still have my box of blankets to send.  I'm going to wait until you get back from your trip to send them.  I'm so glad to hear they will be able to reach so many more kids.  Thanks for helping us to get involved in this special project!



Oh, Thanks for getting the blankets done...you can ship after 4/9 or whenever after that!
You all are who I need to thank, the outpouring of support you all have give us for this is just amazing and touches my heart!


----------



## gcast1

And, just in case you didn't read it above...  *My Brother 1034d is supposed to be delivered today!!!!*  I have to work all day, but I'll give you one guess as to what I am going to be doing tonight...  a lady at work gave me bunches of her old fabric stash - so I have TONS of practice material!  

I really need to get over to the BG board too... I'd love to sneak in something little for Hannah and her sister.

D~[/QUOTE]

Just popping in to say that when I got my serger I would serge the cut ends of my fabric before washing it - good practice on the serger and you don't have to trim all of those annoying little thread tangles when ironing the washed fabric.

Glenda


----------



## tmh0206

THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO HAS PRAYED FOR MY SON.  He will be heading home on friday, although my older son did offer to drive down and get him today if he really felt he needed to come home early, but he said he would tough it out for one more day (just not at the beach)

I am sure once he gets home he will calm down and be able to see that he probably saved the man's life, even if we never know for sure (which is probably better to not know for sure)

you girls/guys are so sweet and caring and I appreciate that!


----------



## ellenbenny

tmh0206 said:


> THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO HAS PRAYED FOR MY SON.  He will be heading home on friday, although my older son did offer to drive down and get him today if he really felt he needed to come home early, but he said he would tough it out for one more day (just not at the beach)
> 
> I am sure once he gets home he will calm down and be able to see that he probably saved the man's life, even if we never know for sure (which is probably better to not know for sure)
> 
> you girls/guys are so sweet and caring and I appreciate that!



Sorry I am late in responding, but my thoughts are with you and your son.  It is so hard being away from them when they need you.  What your son did is truly heroic, and I hope that one day he will be able to see that.


----------



## NiniMorris

tmh0206 said:


> THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO HAS PRAYED FOR MY SON.  He will be heading home on friday, although my older son did offer to drive down and get him today if he really felt he needed to come home early, but he said he would tough it out for one more day (just not at the beach)
> 
> I am sure once he gets home he will calm down and be able to see that he probably saved the man's life, even if we never know for sure (which is probably better to not know for sure)
> 
> you girls/guys are so sweet and caring and I appreciate that!



Praying for him!



gcast1 said:


> And, just in case you didn't read it above...  *My Brother 1034d is supposed to be delivered today!!!!*  I have to work all day, but I'll give you one guess as to what I am going to be doing tonight...  a lady at work gave me bunches of her old fabric stash - so I have TONS of practice material!
> 
> I really need to get over to the BG board too... I'd love to sneak in something little for Hannah and her sister.
> 
> D~



Just popping in to say that when I got my serger I would serge the cut ends of my fabric before washing it - good practice on the serger and you don't have to trim all of those annoying little thread tangles when ironing the washed fabric.

Glenda[/QUOTE]

OH MY GOODNESS!!!!   How so very clever!  Now why didn't I think of that!  I hate hate hate cutting those tangles!


Nini


----------



## NiniMorris

Question for all you embroiderers out there.

As some of you know, I was lucky enough to go to the quilt and Sewing Expo a few weeks ago.  Something I saw there has bothered me ever since.  Many of the quilts on display had embroidered labels.  While I like the look, these had me puzzled....

None of the jump stitches between the letters or words had been cut!  If/when you make a label for someone, do you cut the jump stitches...or expect them to do it?

For the life of me I cannot understand it...to me it looks unfinished.  It would have been different, except for every one of the embroidered labels I saw did not have the jump stitches cut...even the ones for sale!  So is it me?



Nini


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

Can anyone tell me what software is it that gives them a little thumbnail of the design? I remember someone talking about that on here. I am getting very frustrated looking at my long list and trying to remember what  things are named because they can't be named exactly what they are due to copyrights.  

Looking at DensityWorks and open for suggestions for Digitizig software that can give me a stitchmap for y files. SEU doesn't have stitchmaps that can be sent with a file. At least I haven't found a way yet. I can see the object manager for me to check what stitches are next but that doesn't do anyone else any good if they don't have SEU.
Thanks,
Carol


----------



## jas0202

I was literally set to order my pe770 TODAY...and then I called the local sewing store and they are hard selling the 780D and now I am CONFUSED.  So...
WHAT'S THE DIFFERENCE???
The lady at the store was making a big deal about the disney designs, which I don't forsee myself using all that often.  She also said that the 780D is "far sturdier" than the 770.  Everything I read online pointed to them being the same machine.  So, now I am trying to sort out in my head...get the 770 from amazon for $640 with no tax and free shipping...or the 780D from the local store for $899 plus tax, but includes lessons and local warranty service.  Does anyone know anything about both of these machines?


----------



## NiniMorris

jas0202 said:


> I was literally set to order my pe770 TODAY...and then I called the local sewing store and they are hard selling the 780D and now I am CONFUSED.  So...
> WHAT'S THE DIFFERENCE???
> The lady at the store was making a big deal about the disney designs, which I don't forsee myself using all that often.  She also said that the 780D is "far sturdier" than the 770.  Everything I read online pointed to them being the same machine.  So, now I am trying to sort out in my head...get the 770 from amazon for $640 with no tax and free shipping...or the 780D from the local store for $899 plus tax, but includes lessons and local warranty service.  Does anyone know anything about both of these machines?



DO NOT buy a machine based on the preloaded designs....the ones that are on there are of less than stellar quality...and they are far too easy to add to the machine via your computer!  (Heather Sue)...


I have the 770 and love it.  I used the online tutorials for my 'lessons' and I have been pretty lucky that nothing has gone wrong with mine in the past year... truthfully I am not so sure that local warranty service is all that great of a selling point.  


Pick the machine based on what your needs are and what you can afford.  I would recommend getting the largest size hoop you can afford.  


Nini


----------



## clairemolly

jas0202 said:


> I was literally set to order my pe770 TODAY...and then I called the local sewing store and they are hard selling the 780D and now I am CONFUSED.  So...
> WHAT'S THE DIFFERENCE???
> The lady at the store was making a big deal about the disney designs, which I don't forsee myself using all that often.  She also said that the 780D is "far sturdier" than the 770.  Everything I read online pointed to them being the same machine.  So, now I am trying to sort out in my head...get the 770 from amazon for $640 with no tax and free shipping...or the 780D from the local store for $899 plus tax, but includes lessons and local warranty service.  Does anyone know anything about both of these machines?



I have the 780D.  I was also going to get the 770, but could get the 780 for the same price with lessons from my local Brother Dealer.  From what I've been told, Brother has more than one tier of quality...and I've been told this by more than one place and with regards to sewing machines, sergers and embroidery machines.  The lowest quality is the type sold in Walmart, etc and is mostly plastic.  As you go up in tiers you go up in price.  The local authorized Brother dealers will not carry the low discount store tier, and many will not service them.  

I've only used the Disney designs twice, but have had my machine serviced in the 9 months I've had it.  I didn't pay anything for them to fix it, but they said they would have charged me to fix the 770.  Plus I got the lessons.

I opted to spend a little more for the higher tier serger, the 3034D because I personally had problems with 2 different 1034D sergers from Walmart before I was even able to use either one (2 different problems).  I also just replaced my Walmart Brother sewing machine that I bought 3 years ago with a higher tier Innov-is because it wasn't worth the cost to repair the old machine for a 2nd time (the same problem).

The poin't of my long winded post is that I would get the 780D if I were you...mainly for the higher quality, free lessons, etc.  Don't buy it just for the Disney designs...that part is a waste.


----------



## jas0202

NiniMorris said:


> DO NOT buy a machine based on the preloaded designs....the ones that are on there are of less than stellar quality...and they are far too easy to add to the machine via your computer!  (Heather Sue)...
> 
> 
> I have the 770 and love it.  I used the online tutorials for my 'lessons' and I have been pretty lucky that nothing has gone wrong with mine in the past year... truthfully I am not so sure that local warranty service is all that great of a selling point.
> 
> 
> Pick the machine based on what your needs are and what you can afford.  I would recommend getting the largest size hoop you can afford.
> 
> 
> Nini





clairemolly said:


> I have the 780D.  I was also going to get the 770, but could get the 780 for the same price with lessons from my local Brother Dealer.  From what I've been told, Brother has more than one tier of quality...and I've been told this by more than one place and with regards to sewing machines, sergers and embroidery machines.  The lowest quality is the type sold in Walmart, etc and is mostly plastic.  As you go up in tiers you go up in price.  The local authorized Brother dealers will not carry the low discount store tier, and many will not service them.
> 
> I've only used the Disney designs twice, but have had my machine serviced in the 9 months I've had it.  I didn't pay anything for them to fix it, but they said they would have charged me to fix the 770.  Plus I got the lessons.
> 
> I opted to spend a little more for the higher tier serger, the 3034D because I personally had problems with 2 different 1034D sergers from Walmart before I was even able to use either one (2 different problems).  I also just replaced my Walmart Brother sewing machine that I bought 3 years ago with a higher tier Innov-is because it wasn't worth the cost to repair the old machine for a 2nd time (the same problem).
> 
> The poin't of my long winded post is that I would get the 780D if I were you...mainly for the higher quality, free lessons, etc.  Don't buy it just for the Disney designs...that part is a waste.



thanks, Ladies.  I knew right where to come after I left the sewing store!  
I wasn't planning on getting the 780D at all because I thought that they were the same and I knew I wouldn't need/use the build in disney stuff.  I thought that would be the only difference between the two..but if there's a quality difference, then maybe I should consider it again.  I know that the hoop and stitch speed and all of those types of specs are the same, but if the "innerds" are build better, it might be worth it.  Hmmm...


----------



## jessica52877

I was going to post this the other night but never got around to doing it. Nothing special but a super cute set of things for the DD's 3rd birthday. They are going to make such a cute family!


----------



## jessica52877

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Can anyone tell me what software is it that gives them a little thumbnail of the design? I remember someone talking about that on here. I am getting very frustrated looking at my long list and trying to remember what  things are named because they can't be named exactly what they are due to copyrights.
> 
> Looking at DensityWorks and open for suggestions for Digitizig software that can give me a stitchmap for y files. SEU doesn't have stitchmaps that can be sent with a file. At least I haven't found a way yet. I can see the object manager for me to check what stitches are next but that doesn't do anyone else any good if they don't have SEU.
> Thanks,
> Carol



Embird might help you out. Are you wanting something so you can see the designs on your computer? I can't see anything because I have nothing to open them in. You can get a free trial but the price has gone up alot. At one point years ago (probably 10) it was $65.




jas0202 said:


> thanks, Ladies.  I knew right where to come after I left the sewing store!
> I wasn't planning on getting the 780D at all because I thought that they were the same and I knew I wouldn't need/use the build in disney stuff.  I thought that would be the only difference between the two..but if there's a quality difference, then maybe I should consider it again.  I know that the hoop and stitch speed and all of those types of specs are the same, but if the "innerds" are build better, it might be worth it.  Hmmm...



I don't want to tell you wrong so I would look into it further but I thought that the machines were the same, especially if the specs are. But then again, the 770 and 780 are different #'s. I know I have the  2002D and the 2001 is the exact same machine, difference is the built in disney designs.


----------



## Miz Diz

NiniMorris said:


> Question for all you embroiderers out there.
> 
> As some of you know, I was lucky enough to go to the quilt and Sewing Expo a few weeks ago.  Something I saw there has bothered me ever since.  Many of the quilts on display had embroidered labels.  While I like the look, these had me puzzled....
> 
> None of the jump stitches between the letters or words had been cut!  If/when you make a label for someone, do you cut the jump stitches...or expect them to do it?
> 
> For the life of me I cannot understand it...to me it looks unfinished.  It would have been different, except for every one of the embroidered labels I saw did not have the jump stitches cut...even the ones for sale!  So is it me?
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



It is very common not to cut the jump stitches on small lettering.  You will notice this on various items.  Take a closer look at polo shirts with logos/lettering on them.
I cut mine because I don't like to see them, but it is more time consuming.


----------



## tmh0206

OK, girls, I need some advice...just looked online to see if there was anything about the drowning victim and there was...he did not make it, soooo I dont want to tell my son until he gets home (well I dont really want to tell him then either) but the family may have some recourse against the lifeguards as they did nothing to help the man or call 911, so once my son gets home and I can confirm the details that he called 911 and that the lifeguards took it as a joke, what would you all do?  would you tell the family so they may be able to take action against them?  the bad part is he was one of 3 drownings yesterday and 2 were from indiana (where we live)


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

jas0202 said:


> I was literally set to order my pe770 TODAY...and then I called the local sewing store and they are hard selling the 780D and now I am CONFUSED.  So...
> WHAT'S THE DIFFERENCE???
> The lady at the store was making a big deal about the disney designs, which I don't forsee myself using all that often.  She also said that the 780D is "far sturdier" than the 770.  Everything I read online pointed to them being the same machine.  So, now I am trying to sort out in my head...get the 770 from amazon for $640 with no tax and free shipping...or the 780D from the local store for $899 plus tax, but includes lessons and local warranty service.  Does anyone know anything about both of these machines?



I bought the 750D from our local store almost 2 years ago.  They serviced it the first year for free and offered free lessons.  I didn't take advantage of them.    I got most of my supplies from this long standing store.  I went in last week to get some new needles and they were SHUT DOWN!!  UGH!!

I love my built in Disney designs.  I also love my designs from HeatherSue. They are very different.  The built in are true embroidery and the ones from HeatherSue are appliques.  

If money is the issue (I hate to pay too much!!) tell the store your bottom line on the 780D (closer to the price of the 770) or ask them to throw in something with a higher profit margin to make it worth it. Do you have monogram wizard?  Price it online and then offer less to the store.


----------



## woodkins

tmh0206 said:


> OK, girls, I need some advice...just looked online to see if there was anything about the drowning victim and there was...he did not make it, soooo I dont want to tell my son until he gets home (well I dont really want to tell him then either) but the family may have some recourse against the lifeguards as they did nothing to help the man or call 911, so once my son gets home and I can confirm the details that he called 911 and that the lifeguards took it as a joke, what would you all do?  would you tell the family so they may be able to take action against them?  the bad part is he was one of 3 drownings yesterday and 2 were from indiana (where we live)



I am so sorry for this man and for your son. In the Internet age we live in your son will most likely find out (if he hasn't already heard). I would sit down and talk about it with him & offer for him to go to a counselor if he feels overwhelmed by his feelings. He should be proud of his efforts and of how selfless he was to put himself in harms way to help a complete stranger. He is a hero in my book, regardless of the outcome.


----------



## mommy2mrb

tmh0206 said:


> OK, girls, I need some advice...just looked online to see if there was anything about the drowning victim and there was...he did not make it, soooo I dont want to tell my son until he gets home (well I dont really want to tell him then either) but the family may have some recourse against the lifeguards as they did nothing to help the man or call 911, so once my son gets home and I can confirm the details that he called 911 and that the lifeguards took it as a joke, what would you all do?  would you tell the family so they may be able to take action against them?  the bad part is he was one of 3 drownings yesterday and 2 were from indiana (where we live)



I am so sorry to hear he didn't make it....I would recommend counseling for you son, if nothing else he can get everything out to someone who is equipped to help him through this.
I don't know if I would tell the family, maybe contact the authorities at the beach town first, I'm sure there will be some sort of investigation, especially if there were 3 other drownings there.  I only say this, because so many people are "sue" happy and you don't know what frame of mind the family is in, would hate to have this all come down on your son....what he did was very heroic, but not everyone see's things so clearly especially dealing with such a tragic death.
I wish your son peace of mind and heart...you have raised a wonderful, caring man.


----------



## babynala

snubie - Your quilt is beautiful.  The design is perfect for a teen (and me)



mommy2mrb said:


> I received a message today from the Gengel family....they have received the blankets that Wendy and her co-workers made....Len will be heading down to Haiti this weekend and we talked regarding the amazing amount of blankets we have already received and thought it would be a wonderful idea to spread a little extra love to a few other kiddo's that are in need right now....
> 
> Len will be posting some photos on the orphanage website on Facebook...the webpage is on the Big Give threads since I haven't been allowed to post it here, or you could PM Wendy (billwendy) for it.
> 
> I can't thank everyone enough for helping us with our special project "Hugs from Megan"....will keep everyone updated on when we will need somemore blankets, but it will probably be this fall sometime!


You guys must be so proud of your efforts and you have already made such a difference.  I'll work on my blankets and save them so they are ready to ship in the fall!



MyDisneyTrio said:


> I tried shirring for the first time last week... it was not a very enjoyable experience, but I figured out what I was doing wrong, so next time it should go better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I did this for DD as well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are waiting on ROFR for a DVC resale, we got in right before the deadline cut-off. If it goes through then we have points that must be used by 12/1. Which means we'd most likely be looking at a trip in September or October! Yay! I sure hope that everything goes smooth and this turns into a reality for us!
> 
> I bought some Bambi fabric today at Hobby Lobby. I also bought the Vida pattern a few days ago and it already arrived and I can't wait to try it! (Anita- I still have not gotten to attempt a Feliz... think I will do the Vida first as it looks much less intimidating!)
> 
> I have a class on how to use the 1034D serger I bought in a few weeks and I can't wait! I've been too afraid to try it without classes. I have never in my life used a serger or even seen one being used!
> 
> Anyhow... I am loving the ability to share pictures via Facebook, it is SO nice not to have to deal with Photobucket anymore =)


The shirred dress you made is so pretty and I really like the outfit with the jeans too.  I hope everything goes smooth with your DVC sale.  



DMGeurts said:


> Please let me know how your classes go with your new serger.  I just ordered the same one - it's supposed to be delivered TODAY... I am so excited.  I've never touched a serger in my life either - but after I watched so many online tutorials about this specific machine - I think I was threading it in my sleep last night.    I am confident I can figure it out... otherwise I'll be seeking out classes myself.  D~


  I'm sure you won't get any sleep tonight either as you will be busy with your new machine.



jessica52877 said:


> I was going to post this the other night but never got around to doing it. Nothing special but a super cute set of things for the DD's 3rd birthday. They are going to make such a cute family!


What a cute set.  



tmh0206 said:


> OK, girls, I need some advice...just looked online to see if there was anything about the drowning victim and there was...he did not make it, soooo I dont want to tell my son until he gets home (well I dont really want to tell him then either) but the family may have some recourse against the lifeguards as they did nothing to help the man or call 911, so once my son gets home and I can confirm the details that he called 911 and that the lifeguards took it as a joke, what would you all do?  would you tell the family so they may be able to take action against them?  the bad part is he was one of 3 drownings yesterday and 2 were from indiana (where we live)


  I'm so sorry to hear that the man did not make it.  Your son did such an amazing thing by trying to help this man.  My heart is heavy for what he is dealing with.  You might want to try and find a counselor that specializes in working with paramedics or police officers to help him with his guilt.  Although it doesn't make sense to anyone that he should feel guilty for trying to help someone it is an emotion that he has already expressed to you.  

I'm not sure how you should deal with the situation with the family.  Maybe just wait and see how your son is doing after he deals with this for a few weeks.


----------



## Granna4679

aboveH20 said:


> Thank you to all who helped me figure out the waistband elastic size for a Big Give I was working on, and to all who offered pointers are applique.  Here's a photo -- not as cute as the one "Mom" posted on her PTR modeled by her smiling kids -- but I'm thrilled that they fit.
> 
> I'm working on a completely different project for the next Give and really enjoying it, which is fortunate because it's taking MUCH longer to make than I expected.  Stay tuned for that one  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie on the shirt and Mickey on the tie are both Heathersue designs.



Super cute...they are going to love them.



ellenbenny said:


> Oh that stinks because we had originally booked Oct 1 but then when we recently found out that DDIL is pregnant again (which I am now at liberty to share with the world!!) we moved it up a week.  She is due mid October and we didn't want to miss the arrival.



Yay for new babies!!!!  We will be grandmothers "again" at the same time.  My DD's is due Sept. 17.



aboveH20 said:


> You're in my thoughts -- hope there's a quick and peaceful resolution.
> 
> Here's my contribution to chatting . . . since it sounds like you're a loyal Marathon customer, how long should it take for an order to arrive?  I need orange thread to finish my project -- and it's on its way -- but I'm wondering if I should just get a spool tomorrow at Joann.  They're in the same plaza as the grocery store I have to hit.  (It's not always a good thing to have one so convenient.)
> 
> 
> I'm still bowled over by the jiffiness of Jiffyshirts.  I once wrecked a shirt Tuesday morning, ordered another one, and it was at my house on Wednesday afternoon!



I just ordered from Marathon and it arrived yesterday.  It took about a week.



SarahJN said:


> I learned to sew from my mom (aka Grammy) probably 30 years ago.  scared1:  I'm getting old.) I hope you don't mind if I share some of her creations.  She just made this Minnie dot sundress for my niece.
> 
> Please ignore the bad position of the dress - it wasn't tied right on the hanger so the back is higher - you can see the Made by Grammy tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my kids are weird - they wouldn't try it on but Em held it up for me.
> 
> Thanks for looking!




Sooo cute.  Tell GM she did a wonderful job.



lovesdumbo said:


> Nini-so scary.  Prayers for the officers' families.
> 
> Here's my contribution to the chatter....
> 
> I tried something new this weekend and thought of you doing it!  I ironed freezer paper onto muslin and then cut it to 8 1/2 x 11 so I could put it through my printer and made a fabric luggage tag.
> 
> My DD's best friend turns 12 Saturday.  She is going to Switzerland where her Aunt (Moms's sister) and nieces live.  She's going then because at 12 you fly alone.  She will go to school there for the rest of the year.  My DD will miss her but knows she wants to go and will have a wonderful time.  I still can't get over that her Mom is sending her alone. Or send my 12 year old off for 3+ months.



Oh, with all the stuff happening in the world...no way could I put a 12 yr old on a plane to anywhere...let alone another country.  She is much stronger than I am.  



aimeeg said:


> Tonight I finished a little Cinderella top/dress.



Too cute!!!!!  Love that carriage.



ellenbenny said:


> I don't think I posted these from Kaleb's Big Give, I did pirate themed t's for the whole family plus skirt and shorts.



All sooo cute Ellen!  Love the pirate theme.



dianemom2 said:


> Here are my projects that I worked in the last 10 days or so.
> 
> Bowling shirts and matching tees for my nephews:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also helped DD make some of these after seeing them on here.  DD's teacher is expecting her first baby just after school ends.  So my girl was so excited to have a project she could help make!  Thanks for the great project ideas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made these for my sister, her husband and son.  Her son is extremely autistic and they have done a couple of autism walks.  I thought they'd like these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was funny that there were a couple of Dumbo dresses posted yesterday because I was working on completing this one last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that this post is so long.  I have done a lot of sewing this week!



Wow...you have been busy.  And everything looks great.   I especially love the Dumbo dress....so girly!!th_



cogero said:


> Yep He just celebrated his 17th year on the job less than 3 years until retirement from that job. LOL.
> 
> Here is the rainbow star skirt I made for DD on Monday night. I think this is one of my favorites. It just makes me happy.



Very cute Chiara...reminds me of Rainbow Brite!



aimeeg said:


> This is what I did today. I really really really want to keep it for my daughter. I need to convince myself that I can make another one! LOL



Are you like me...I don't like making the same thing twice.  There are too many ideas in my head to spend time making more than one of anything?!



VBAndrea said:


> Ans a SUPER THANKS to all the spouse who are police officers.  I don't know how you ladies rest at night.  I worry enough with my dh being in the military and can't even begin to imagine how stressful it would be for him to be a police officer.  I truly appreciation the dedication your spouses give to our communities.



What branch of military is your husband in?  My DD's husband is awaiting his first orders after Army AIT.  I may be asking some questions.


----------



## mommy2mrb

babynala said:


> You guys must be so proud of your efforts and you have already made such a difference.  I'll work on my blankets and save them so they are ready to ship in the fall!



It is quite amazing that it grew so quickly, thanks to all of you hear and Wendy's co-workers!  knowing that our blankets are going to bring some comfort to these children helps make some sense of our tragedy and something good come out of Jim's death and our loss.

Will keep everyone updated when we are ready for some more blankets!


----------



## Granna4679

I have been trying to stay off of the computer at night so that I can get all of my sewing orders done.  I have only been getting on at work during the day...that way I get paid to be on the computer (tee hee...prob not this site though).  

Anyway, I love everything that has been posted lately....way TMTQ but I have been trying to post a little each day.  I just can't pass up telling someone when I think they have done an incredible job.  So much talent!

I finished a few dresses (customer orders) that I can post now.

A dress with Castle print....I love this fabric





and the back (my favorite part)





A dress for Hollywood Studios...I tried to match up a strip of fabric with each applique (Toy story fabric with Woody, Einsteins fabric with June, etc)





and back





and my favorite...Pooh...for Crystal Palace





and back


----------



## ellenbenny

Granna4679 said:


> I have been trying to stay off of the computer at night so that I can get all of my sewing orders done.  I have only been getting on at work during the day...that way I get paid to be on the computer (tee hee...prob not this site though).
> 
> Anyway, I love everything that has been posted lately....way TMTQ but I have been trying to post a little each day.  I just can't pass up telling someone when I think they have done an incredible job.  So much talent!
> 
> I finished a few dresses (customer orders) that I can post now.
> 
> A dress with Castle print....I love this fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back (my favorite part)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dress for Hollywood Studios...I tried to match up a strip of fabric with each applique (Toy story fabric with Woody, Einsteins fabric with June, etc)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my favorite...Pooh...for Crystal Palace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and back



All awesome as usual, but I really love the castle print too.  I have always had my eye on that fabric, but of course I already have waaay too much fabric!


----------



## saraheeyore

MyDisneyTrio said:


> I tried shirring for the first time last week... it was not a very enjoyable experience, but I figured out what I was doing wrong, so next time it should go better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I love the fabric and it looks like you did a great job shirring. reminds me i haven't done one of them dresses for ages i may have to try another


----------



## Fruto76

billwendy said:


> Wow - you guys are QUICK!!!
> 
> Who said they could do autograph books last night? Tie dye shirts?
> 
> Could really use some disney bibs, bucket hat and taggie blanket for Hannah!!!!!!!! Woo Hoo!! this is so fun!!! I can hardly keep up!!!


 I said I would do the tie dyes. 



MyDisneyTrio said:


> I tried shirring for the first time last week... it was not a very enjoyable experience, but I figured out what I was doing wrong, so next time it should go better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I did this for DD as well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are waiting on ROFR for a DVC resale, we got in right before the deadline cut-off. If it goes through then we have points that must be used by 12/1. Which means we'd most likely be looking at a trip in September or October! Yay! I sure hope that everything goes smooth and this turns into a reality for us!
> 
> I bought some Bambi fabric today at Hobby Lobby. I also bought the Vida pattern a few days ago and it already arrived and I can't wait to try it! (Anita- I still have not gotten to attempt a Feliz... think I will do the Vida first as it looks much less intimidating!)
> 
> I have a class on how to use the 1034D serger I bought in a few weeks and I can't wait! I've been too afraid to try it without classes. I have never in my life used a serger or even seen one being used!
> 
> Anyhow... I am loving the ability to share pictures via Facebook, it is SO nice not to have to deal with Photobucket anymore =)


 Your shirring came out great. I attempted this with a dress right before our trip and ended up pulling it all out except the top row.  I read so many conflicting ways to do it on the net, so please tell me, do you stretch out the fabric as you run each line through or not? 



jessica52877 said:


> I was going to post this the other night but never got around to doing it. Nothing special but a super cute set of things for the DD's 3rd birthday. They are going to make such a cute family!


 Oh I love them! Very cute! 



Granna4679 said:


> I have been trying to stay off of the computer at night so that I can get all of my sewing orders done.  I have only been getting on at work during the day...that way I get paid to be on the computer (tee hee...prob not this site though).
> 
> Anyway, I love everything that has been posted lately....way TMTQ but I have been trying to post a little each day.  I just can't pass up telling someone when I think they have done an incredible job.  So much talent!
> 
> I finished a few dresses (customer orders) that I can post now.
> 
> A dress with Castle print....I love this fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back (my favorite part)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dress for Hollywood Studios...I tried to match up a strip of fabric with each applique (Toy story fabric with Woody, Einsteins fabric with June, etc)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my favorite...Pooh...for Crystal Palace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and back


 Beautiful work on all of them! I love the Pooh dress, but I think  agree that the back of the castle dress is my favorite!


----------



## NaeNae

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Can anyone tell me what software is it that gives them a little thumbnail of the design? I remember someone talking about that on here. I am getting very frustrated looking at my long list and trying to remember what  things are named because they can't be named exactly what they are due to copyrights.
> 
> Looking at DensityWorks and open for suggestions for Digitizig software that can give me a stitchmap for y files. SEU doesn't have stitchmaps that can be sent with a file. At least I haven't found a way yet. I can see the object manager for me to check what stitches are next but that doesn't do anyone else any good if they don't have SEU.
> Thanks,
> Carol



Carol, look at the Studio Plus in the Designer's Gallery Series.  It gives you thumbnails, lets you change the colors, watch it stitch out, delete stitches, move colors and more.  The DensityWorks works with it and so does the SizeWorks I told you about.


----------



## SallyfromDE

jas0202 said:


> I was literally set to order my pe770 TODAY...and then I called the local sewing store and they are hard selling the 780D and now I am CONFUSED.  So...
> WHAT'S THE DIFFERENCE???
> The lady at the store was making a big deal about the disney designs, which I don't forsee myself using all that often.  She also said that the 780D is "far sturdier" than the 770.  Everything I read online pointed to them being the same machine.  So, now I am trying to sort out in my head...get the 770 from amazon for $640 with no tax and free shipping...or the 780D from the local store for $899 plus tax, but includes lessons and local warranty service.  Does anyone know anything about both of these machines?



I have the 780D.  I got that one mainly because my Mother was lending me the money for it, and she will only go to this one shop. Her Brother's are mainly the D machines. I was also glad for it, as it was the newest model. I believe when they change something on the machine, they have to issue a new # for it. And it was the newest model out. Being diehard Disney fans, I wanted the Disney over any other. I have used the preloaded Designs, not as much as the purchased designs. And I've used the Disney cards from my previous machine, a 180D. 

I would think any new machine would have the warranty on it. I do get the local service, but sometimes, they do need to send it back to Brother. The store I purchased the machine from did not offer classes. She really doesn't have the room for it. But I took one somewhere else and it was $100. I would have had to take it there anyway, if I wanted to continue with other classes they have. It's a pre requisite (is that the word I'm looking for?).

Ask the shop if they know if Brother is going to have any rebate offers coming up on the machine. 



tmh0206 said:


> OK, girls, I need some advice...just looked online to see if there was anything about the drowning victim and there was...he did not make it, soooo I dont want to tell my son until he gets home (well I dont really want to tell him then either) but the family may have some recourse against the lifeguards as they did nothing to help the man or call 911, so once my son gets home and I can confirm the details that he called 911 and that the lifeguards took it as a joke, what would you all do?  would you tell the family so they may be able to take action against them?  the bad part is he was one of 3 drownings yesterday and 2 were from indiana (where we live)



I'm so sorry that man didn't make it. Your son is a true hero for going out there to get him. I'm sure it's tramatic for him. But him knowing will get rid of the wondering he would have had the rest of his life, and be able to mourn him. I'd get him to counseling right away. The counselor may be able to help you about contacting the family.  But I think when things calm down, I'd try to contact them. You might want to contact the authorities, they may know how the family is feeling. And this is pretty grim, but with the trouble in Japan, I kept wondering where the unaccounted people went. And it just never accured to me, that the waves would pull them back out to the ocean. It just sticks with me and I find that so troubleing to the families. This poor mans family has his body and can mourn him. I'm praying for peace for your heroic son.


----------



## cogero

Granna4679 said:


> I have been trying to stay off of the computer at night so that I can get all of my sewing orders done.  I have only been getting on at work during the day...that way I get paid to be on the computer (tee hee...prob not this site though).
> 
> Anyway, I love everything that has been posted lately....way TMTQ but I have been trying to post a little each day.  I just can't pass up telling someone when I think they have done an incredible job.  So much talent!
> 
> I finished a few dresses (customer orders) that I can post now.
> 
> A dress with Castle print....I love this fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back (my favorite part)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dress for Hollywood Studios...I tried to match up a strip of fabric with each applique (Toy story fabric with Woody, Einsteins fabric with June, etc)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my favorite...Pooh...for Crystal Palace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and back



Gorgeous items Anita. I think the pooh is my favorite but I love that castle fabric.


----------



## Granna4679

MyDisneyTrio said:


> I tried shirring for the first time last week... it was not a very enjoyable experience, but I figured out what I was doing wrong, so next time it should go better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I did this for DD as well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are waiting on ROFR for a DVC resale, we got in right before the deadline cut-off. If it goes through then we have points that must be used by 12/1. Which means we'd most likely be looking at a trip in September or October! Yay! I sure hope that everything goes smooth and this turns into a reality for us!
> 
> I bought some Bambi fabric today at Hobby Lobby. I also bought the Vida pattern a few days ago and it already arrived and I can't wait to try it! (Anita- I still have not gotten to attempt a Feliz... think I will do the Vida first as it looks much less intimidating!)
> 
> I have a class on how to use the 1034D serger I bought in a few weeks and I can't wait! I've been too afraid to try it without classes. I have never in my life used a serger or even seen one being used!
> 
> Anyhow... I am loving the ability to share pictures via Facebook, it is SO nice not to have to deal with Photobucket anymore =)



You did a great job on the shirring....I have yet to try that!  I love the 2nd little outfit you made.  It looks so cute on your DD.  She is a doll.

The vida is a little easier than the Feliz I think but once you get the hang of them, they will both become your favorites.  I think the Feliz is more intimidating because of the double layer.  I can't wait to see what you do with the vida pattern.



aimeeg said:


> While the house was very quiet tonight I made something to match our new Matilda Jane ruffles. We are heading to the beach for Spring Break and I have not thought much about clothing at all. I guess I better start!



Love it!!  My DGD6 has continually said that when she grows up she is going to be a mermaid.  Not sure how we will ever convince her it can't be.  She loves them soooo much!



cjbear said:


> I just used those Carla C directions for the doll version and added it to a portrait peasant dress for a Big Give.  The directions sound weird to sew a long L shaped line onto a rectangle to make the peplums but I think it came out looking pretty good.



These turned out soooo cute!  



jessica52877 said:


> I was going to post this the other night but never got around to doing it. Nothing special but a super cute set of things for the DD's 3rd birthday. They are going to make such a cute family!



Ahhhhh!  Can I ask where you got the Einsteins designs?  I looked all over for them when I did the HS dress posted above but couldn't find them.



tmh0206 said:


> OK, girls, I need some advice...just looked online to see if there was anything about the drowning victim and there was...he did not make it, soooo I dont want to tell my son until he gets home (well I dont really want to tell him then either) but the family may have some recourse against the lifeguards as they did nothing to help the man or call 911, so once my son gets home and I can confirm the details that he called 911 and that the lifeguards took it as a joke, what would you all do?  would you tell the family so they may be able to take action against them?  the bad part is he was one of 3 drownings yesterday and 2 were from indiana (where we live)



I agree with the others.  What your son did was so heroic.  You won't find many 18 yr olds that are willing to put their lives on the line for a complete stranger.  I am so sorry the man did not make it.  It will be hard when you son learns the truth but I hope it gives him some closure and he can understand what he did was the right thing.  Praying for peace for him!!


----------



## DMGeurts

*My serger came!!!* 

  And I've used it... and it runs perfectly, and it works, and I am so proud of myself!!!!  I am so excited and I love it.  I can't wait to finish my next project!  

D~  <--- That's all, you can now return to your regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## DMGeurts

jessica52877 said:


> I was going to post this the other night but never got around to doing it. Nothing special but a super cute set of things for the DD's 3rd birthday. They are going to make such a cute family!



What an adorable set of outfits!  I love them.



tmh0206 said:


> OK, girls, I need some advice...just looked online to see if there was anything about the drowning victim and there was...he did not make it, soooo I dont want to tell my son until he gets home (well I dont really want to tell him then either) but the family may have some recourse against the lifeguards as they did nothing to help the man or call 911, so once my son gets home and I can confirm the details that he called 911 and that the lifeguards took it as a joke, what would you all do?  would you tell the family so they may be able to take action against them?  the bad part is he was one of 3 drownings yesterday and 2 were from indiana (where we live)



This is just so sad.  I second and third what everyone else has said, I think that counseling could really help him thought this - he is going to go through a grief process like he lost someone he knew, and it will be quite hard for him.  I also agree with Lisa about contacting the authorities vs. the victim's family - I would hate for this to turn out badly for your son - as he is a true hero.  Many hugs to all of you.



babynala said:


> I'm sure you won't get any sleep tonight either as you will be busy with your new machine.



Probably not.  LOL  Thankfully, Fridays are my half days, then I have the weekend off...  so I'll get to play all weekend.  



Granna4679 said:


> A dress with Castle print....I love this fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back (my favorite part)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dress for Hollywood Studios...I tried to match up a strip of fabric with each applique (Toy story fabric with Woody, Einsteins fabric with June, etc)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my favorite...Pooh...for Crystal Palace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and back



I love them all - I really can't choose.  

D~


----------



## revrob

DMGeurts said:


> *My serger came!!!*
> 
> And I've used it... and it runs perfectly, and it works, and I am so proud of myself!!!!  I am so excited and I love it.  I can't wait to finish my next project!
> 
> D~  <--- That's all, you can now return to your regularly scheduled programming.




You're so cute!  I love to see your excitement!  Congratulations on the new baby!


----------



## jessica52877

Thank you for the compliments on the Little Einsteins! I remember planning an outfit I was going to make for Dallas with Leo and Quincy, guess since it has been 5 years and he is 8 1/2 he won't be wanting one now! LOL!



Granna4679 said:


> Ahhhhh!  Can I ask where you got the Einsteins designs?  I looked all over for them when I did the HS dress posted above but couldn't find them.



I did them by hand. No design needed!  I am not a good machine babysitter. I don't know why but I just cannot sit there and if I get up the machine will do something!! 



DMGeurts said:


> *My serger came!!!*
> 
> And I've used it... and it runs perfectly, and it works, and I am so proud of myself!!!!  I am so excited and I love it.  I can't wait to finish my next project!
> 
> D~  <--- That's all, you can now return to your regularly scheduled programming.



Woo hoo! Glad you are loving it!



revrob said:


> You're so cute!  I love to see your excitement!  Congratulations on the new baby!



This was so funny to read! 



tmh0206 said:


> OK, girls, I need some advice...just looked online to see if there was anything about the drowning victim and there was...he did not make it, soooo I dont want to tell my son until he gets home (well I dont really want to tell him then either) but the family may have some recourse against the lifeguards as they did nothing to help the man or call 911, so once my son gets home and I can confirm the details that he called 911 and that the lifeguards took it as a joke, what would you all do?  would you tell the family so they may be able to take action against them?  the bad part is he was one of 3 drownings yesterday and 2 were from indiana (where we live)



Your son IS a hero! No matter the outcome, he did all he could do! I am so proud of him and of you for raising such a great child! I am so sad to hear of the outcome. I am sure he will ask if he hasn't found out already and am so sorry of the news he'll have to hear. He did his best! 

I don't really have any advice as to what to do. Hugs to you and your son.


----------



## GlassSlippers

DMGeurts said:


> *My serger came!!!*
> 
> And I've used it... and it runs perfectly, and it works, and I am so proud of myself!!!!  I am so excited and I love it.  I can't wait to finish my next project!
> 
> D~  <--- That's all, you can now return to your regularly scheduled programming.




Woo Hoo!!! Have fun with your new friend!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## PurpleEars

MyDisneyTrio said:


> I tried shirring for the first time last week... it was not a very enjoyable experience, but I figured out what I was doing wrong, so next time it should go better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I did this for DD as well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are waiting on ROFR for a DVC resale, we got in right before the deadline cut-off. If it goes through then we have points that must be used by 12/1. Which means we'd most likely be looking at a trip in September or October! Yay! I sure hope that everything goes smooth and this turns into a reality for us!
> 
> I bought some Bambi fabric today at Hobby Lobby. I also bought the Vida pattern a few days ago and it already arrived and I can't wait to try it! (Anita- I still have not gotten to attempt a Feliz... think I will do the Vida first as it looks much less intimidating!)
> 
> I have a class on how to use the 1034D serger I bought in a few weeks and I can't wait! I've been too afraid to try it without classes. I have never in my life used a serger or even seen one being used!
> 
> Anyhow... I am loving the ability to share pictures via Facebook, it is SO nice not to have to deal with Photobucket anymore =)



Both of the outfits look great! I will have to try shirring one of these days.



aimeeg said:


> While the house was very quiet tonight I made something to match our new Matilda Jane ruffles. We are heading to the beach for Spring Break and I have not thought much about clothing at all. I guess I better start!



Very cute shirt.



VBAndrea said:


> Thank you so much for offering to send the file, but I don't have an embroidery machine (though my mind keeps thinking I might NEED one).  I would just use your idea of the Mickey head flower to paint on either luggage tags or a square for patchwork skirts.  I hand applique large items, but this would require fabric paint.  On some patchwork skirts I've done I mix some hand applique with some painting and I think they turn out pretty cute.  Thanks again



Let me know if (when?) you get an embroidery machine and want that file. Perhaps by then I will finally get the file tweaked to my liking (since I hardly have time to play with digitizing these days - my craft time are spent on doing BG's)



jessica52877 said:


> I was going to post this the other night but never got around to doing it. Nothing special but a super cute set of things for the DD's 3rd birthday. They are going to make such a cute family!



Great job on the outfits!



tmh0206 said:


> OK, girls, I need some advice...just looked online to see if there was anything about the drowning victim and there was...he did not make it, soooo I dont want to tell my son until he gets home (well I dont really want to tell him then either) but the family may have some recourse against the lifeguards as they did nothing to help the man or call 911, so once my son gets home and I can confirm the details that he called 911 and that the lifeguards took it as a joke, what would you all do?  would you tell the family so they may be able to take action against them?  the bad part is he was one of 3 drownings yesterday and 2 were from indiana (where we live)



I saw your first post about your son's efforts last night. Your son has done everything he could for this man. I hope he will realize that he will bring comfort to the man's family by doing what he did. I don't have any suggestions, just want to say I will be praying for him and also for this victim's family.



Granna4679 said:


> I have been trying to stay off of the computer at night so that I can get all of my sewing orders done.  I have only been getting on at work during the day...that way I get paid to be on the computer (tee hee...prob not this site though).
> 
> Anyway, I love everything that has been posted lately....way TMTQ but I have been trying to post a little each day.  I just can't pass up telling someone when I think they have done an incredible job.  So much talent!
> 
> I finished a few dresses (customer orders) that I can post now.
> 
> A dress with Castle print....I love this fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back (my favorite part)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dress for Hollywood Studios...I tried to match up a strip of fabric with each applique (Toy story fabric with Woody, Einsteins fabric with June, etc)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my favorite...Pooh...for Crystal Palace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and back



All of them look beautiful. It is hard for me to choose which one I like the most!



DMGeurts said:


> *My serger came!!!*
> And I've used it... and it runs perfectly, and it works, and I am so proud of myself!!!!  I am so excited and I love it.  I can't wait to finish my next project!
> 
> D~  <--- That's all, you can now return to your regularly scheduled programming.



Congrats on your serger! I can't wait to see what you make with the help of your serger!

I think I lost a quote somewhere about ruffling foot vs. gathering foot. A ruffling foot is much more useful because you can adjust the ruffling depth, frequency, etc. The gathering foot only has one setting. In terms of the ruffling foot slipping - I am curious to see if someone has any suggestions. I have that problem on my sewing machine but not my embroidery machine. Mind you, my sewing machine has issues (at least the timing is off) - I just don't see the point of taking it to the shop to get it fixed when it is probably going to cost close to what I originally paid for it.


----------



## aimeeg

cjbear said:


> I just used those Carla C directions for the doll version and added it to a portrait peasant dress for a Big Give.  The directions sound weird to sew a long L shaped line onto a rectangle to make the peplums but I think it came out looking pretty good.



My DD4 just said . .  . "Wait! Stop! Go Back! I need this!!!!! Can you make me this??? I want this exact dress. Oh please, Mommy, please!!!" This was just after she said to me, "Mommy, I just can't go to bed because I want to be with you because you are so pretty." LOL!!!


----------



## aimeeg

MyDisneyTrio said:


> I tried shirring for the first time last week... it was not a very enjoyable experience, but I figured out what I was doing wrong, so next time it should go better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I did this for DD as well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are waiting on ROFR for a DVC resale, we got in right before the deadline cut-off. If it goes through then we have points that must be used by 12/1. Which means we'd most likely be looking at a trip in September or October! Yay! I sure hope that everything goes smooth and this turns into a reality for us!
> 
> I bought some Bambi fabric today at Hobby Lobby. I also bought the Vida pattern a few days ago and it already arrived and I can't wait to try it! (Anita- I still have not gotten to attempt a Feliz... think I will do the Vida first as it looks much less intimidating!)
> 
> I have a class on how to use the 1034D serger I bought in a few weeks and I can't wait! I've been too afraid to try it without classes. I have never in my life used a serger or even seen one being used!
> 
> Anyhow... I am loving the ability to share pictures via Facebook, it is SO nice not to have to deal with Photobucket anymore =)



I really love the first floral fabric you used. I keep loving it more and more when I see it quoted. Where did you get it?


----------



## billwendy

Anita - 'LOVE those dresses!!!

Jessica - I still love little einsteins!! my neices and nephew are moving on to Phineas and Ferb now.... I like them too, but still love ROCKET!!!!

I need help with 3 things....

1. Could anyone with a BIG HOOP help me with a special shirt for Kaleb's Big Give? I had a grand idea, and its not working out with my multipositional hoop - i already have the design ( its a Heather sue special) that was supposed to match with Zoe's easter dress and the boys easter shirts...???PRetty Please? I'll owe ya!!!

2. Would any one be willing to do make a floppy bucket hat for baby Hannah's big give? mom said its hard to find hats to fit her because her head is a little large (she wont wear big kid ball caps or anything).

3. Pray that my time off for Camp Promise would be approved!!! 2 other OT's asked for the same time off, and they said only 2 of us can be off at the same time!!! Im really really worried!!!! I know God will take care of something somehow, but EEKS!!!


----------



## aboveH20

DMGeurts said:


> *My serger came!!!*
> 
> And I've used it... and it runs perfectly, and it works, and I am so proud of myself!!!!  I am so excited and I love it.  I can't wait to finish my next project!
> 
> D~  <--- That's all, you can now return to your regularly scheduled programming.




So what do you think.  Are the little strips of fabric it cuts off the cutest ever, or am I the only one who saves them in a jar?


----------



## Fruto76

billwendy said:


> 2. Would any one be willing to do make a floppy bucket hat for baby Hannah's big give? mom said its hard to find hats to fit her because her head is a little large (she wont wear big kid ball caps or anything).


 I will do the hat. Is there a go-to pattern for that? I will go take a peek but if someone has the answer and can point me in the right direction it would be great! 
Praying you get your time off!


----------



## mommy2mrb

DMGeurts said:


> *My serger came!!!*
> 
> And I've used it... and it runs perfectly, and it works, and I am so proud of myself!!!!  I am so excited and I love it.  I can't wait to finish my next project!
> 
> D~  <--- That's all, you can now return to your regularly scheduled programming.



Congratulations...are you going to name your new baby  have fun playing with her!!



billwendy said:


> Anita - 'LOVE those dresses!!!
> 
> Jessica - I still love little einsteins!! my neices and nephew are moving on to Phineas and Ferb now.... I like them too, but still love ROCKET!!!!
> 
> I need help with 3 things....
> 
> 1. Could anyone with a BIG HOOP help me with a special shirt for Kaleb's Big Give? I had a grand idea, and its not working out with my multipositional hoop - i already have the design ( its a Heather sue special) that was supposed to match with Zoe's easter dress and the boys easter shirts...???PRetty Please? I'll owe ya!!!
> 
> 2. Would any one be willing to do make a floppy bucket hat for baby Hannah's big give? mom said its hard to find hats to fit her because her head is a little large (she wont wear big kid ball caps or anything).
> 
> 3. Pray that my time off for Camp Promise would be approved!!! 2 other OT's asked for the same time off, and they said only 2 of us can be off at the same time!!! Im really really worried!!!! I know God will take care of something somehow, but EEKS!!!



Oh Wendy, I hope you get your time off, do the other two OT's realize why you need the time??? can one of them re work their vaca??  did you ask first for the time off???  I know how much you look forward to spending the time at the camp and will send you lots of  it works out!


----------



## dianemom2

I got my Vida pattern in the mail today.  I can't wait to play with it tomorrow.  I am almost caught up on all my other projects so I can start thinking about some new things.  I want to do something for the reading specialist at my daughter's school.  She is a wonderful lady who is retiring this year after beating breast cancer 7 years ago and having major heart surgery last year.  I am going to spend some time looking at appliques tomorrow to see if there is anything that seems right to me.


----------



## livndisney

Wendy---

Empty your Pm's or check facebook LOL


----------



## billwendy

Fruto76 said:


> I will do the hat. Is there a go-to pattern for that? I will go take a peek but if someone has the answer and can point me in the right direction it would be great!
> Praying you get your time off!



THANK YOU!!!! I think her head measurement is in her measurements. Mom said its hard to find something cute to fit her!!! I think people have used Carla C's Bucket hat pattern before....but Im not sure if you can make the brim wider on that one??? Hannah wont wear anything tight!!!!!

Thanks for your prayers too!!! I really really hope it works out!! If Billy goes without me, Im going to need someone to stay with- Im to askeered to stay home alone!!!!!!!! and all my friends and family will either be at Camp Promise, the beach or CREATION (a Christian Music Festival)....EEKS!!!!!


----------



## billwendy

livndisney said:


> Wendy---
> 
> Empty your Pm's or check facebook LOL



HaHa - I emptied it C!!!!!

Lisa - yes, they both do. One of them is going on a once of a lifetime trip to germany with her family - we thought that she and I would be the ones to get off. Then another person's sister booked a beach house for the same week!!! The rule is no more than 2 off at a time because we are so busy. BUt, Most of my patients like taking those 2 weeks off and, they are the weeks before and after 4th of July, so lots of my patients are on vacation anyways!!!!! Its all in God's Hands!!!!!! I  just have to trust in Him!!!!

Lisa - are you super duper excited? when are you going to tell Megan about all your special plans?


----------



## mommy2mrb

billwendy said:


> THANK YOU!!!! I think her head measurement is in her measurements. Mom said its hard to find something cute to fit her!!! I think people have used Carla C's Bucket hat pattern before....but Im not sure if you can make the brim wider on that one??? Hannah wont wear anything tight!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for your prayers too!!! I really really hope it works out!! If Billy goes without me, Im going to need someone to stay with- Im to askeered to stay home alone!!!!!!!! and all my friends and family will either be at Camp Promise, the beach or CREATION (a Christian Music Festival)....EEKS!!!!!



if you don't get to go, you can come see us in NYC!  but I hope you get to go to camp!


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

aimeeg said:


> I really love the first floral fabric you used. I keep loving it more and more when I see it quoted. Where did you get it?



I bought it at the quilting store that I bought my machine from. I was there for a class and they give 15% off of purchases when you are there for a class. I saw that fabric and fell in love! It is Heather Bailey, Picnic Bouquet. I keep thinking about maybe using my leftover fabric for a tote bag of some sort. If only I had more time!


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

Granna4679 said:


> I have been trying to stay off of the computer at night so that I can get all of my sewing orders done.  I have only been getting on at work during the day...that way I get paid to be on the computer (tee hee...prob not this site though).
> 
> Anyway, I love everything that has been posted lately....way TMTQ but I have been trying to post a little each day.  I just can't pass up telling someone when I think they have done an incredible job.  So much talent!
> 
> I finished a few dresses (customer orders) that I can post now.
> 
> A dress with Castle print....I love this fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back (my favorite part)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dress for Hollywood Studios...I tried to match up a strip of fabric with each applique (Toy story fabric with Woody, Einsteins fabric with June, etc)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my favorite...Pooh...for Crystal Palace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and back



ADORABLE!!!!  Such great work!!


----------



## DMGeurts

aboveH20 said:


> So what do you think.  Are the little strips of fabric it cuts off the cutest ever, or am I the only one who saves them in a jar?



They are cute... but I am not saving them...  I had to stop "playing" last night - because my dd walked by and said "Woah mom - you're almost out of green thread!"  I didn't want to have to rethread it completely last night, so I packed it up.



mommy2mrb said:


> Congratulations...are you going to name your new baby  have fun playing with her!!



Well, the girls at work think I should name him Edgar... but at the same time, they came to the conclusion that I am nuts... so I am not sure I should listen to them - they seem a wee bit unbalanced.   

I know this is kind of dumb... but I was thinking of naming all of my (present & future) machines after the Fab 5.  I want to do my sewing room as a "Disney" theme... and I was thinking I'd make a different colored dot cover for each of my machines??  Dorky - I know... but I figured if anyone would understand, it would be a Diser.  

*Lisa... * I can't believe your trip is only one day away.  Do you believe I have never read your PTR???  I am headed over there now... better late than never right???

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

Granna4679 said:


> What branch of military is your husband in?  My DD's husband is awaiting his first orders after Army AIT.  I may be asking some questions.


My dh is in the Navy.  Thankfully he retires in just a bit over a year, though with the economy as it its, he may stay in a bit longer.  We're awaiting orders too.  The command my dh was supposed to go to is closing.  Orders mean nothing to us anyway.  Since we have been married my dh has has six sets of orders.  Five times they changed, and most last minute.  Once was a five hour notice!  I don't know if the Army is any better with respect to that.



Granna4679 said:


> I finished a few dresses (customer orders) that I can post now.
> 
> A dress with Castle print....I love this fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back (my favorite part)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dress for Hollywood Studios...I tried to match up a strip of fabric with each applique (Toy story fabric with Woody, Einsteins fabric with June, etc)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my favorite...Pooh...for Crystal Palace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and back


I love that castle fabric as well.  Everything looks great!  You amaze me how quickly you seem to get things done.  I spent one hour last night doing just one ruffle.  



aboveH20 said:


> So what do you think.  Are the little strips of fabric it cuts off the cutest ever, or am I the only one who saves them in a jar?


Yes, you are indeed the only one who saves them in a jar!

JESSICA:  Forgot to go back and grab your LE set -- it's adorable and I can't believe you do such fine details by hand.  I guess I need to practice some more.

WENDY:  I hope your vacation works out.  Most places I know go by seniority -- doesn't your place of business have a policy of how it is done?


----------



## ellenbenny

billwendy said:


> Anita - 'LOVE those dresses!!!
> 
> Jessica - I still love little einsteins!! my neices and nephew are moving on to Phineas and Ferb now.... I like them too, but still love ROCKET!!!!
> 
> I need help with 3 things....
> 
> 1. Could anyone with a BIG HOOP help me with a special shirt for Kaleb's Big Give? I had a grand idea, and its not working out with my multipositional hoop - i already have the design ( its a Heather sue special) that was supposed to match with Zoe's easter dress and the boys easter shirts...???PRetty Please? I'll owe ya!!!
> 
> 2. Would any one be willing to do make a floppy bucket hat for baby Hannah's big give? mom said its hard to find hats to fit her because her head is a little large (she wont wear big kid ball caps or anything).
> 
> 3. Pray that my time off for Camp Promise would be approved!!! 2 other OT's asked for the same time off, and they said only 2 of us can be off at the same time!!! Im really really worried!!!! I know God will take care of something somehow, but EEKS!!!



Wendy, i can do the big hoop thing, just send me the file and let me know what size shirt/color shirt it needs to go on.

Also, in addition to Carla C's bucket hat, tie dye diva has a wide brimmed sun hat.  I haven't tried it, but it looks like a good choice...

It is available on youcanmakethis or etsy under seller tie dye diva.

Ellen


----------



## NiniMorris

VBAndrea said:


> My dh is in the Navy.  Thankfully he retires in just a bit over a year, though with the economy as it its, he may stay in a bit longer.  We're awaiting orders too.  The command my dh was supposed to go to is closing.  Orders mean nothing to us anyway.  Since we have been married my dh has has six sets of orders.  Five times they changed, and most last minute.  Once was a five hour notice!  I don't know if the Army is any better with respect to that.



Of course, we have been out of the army for about 17 years...but we only had our duty station changed once...that was the first time Sadaam Hussein got a little rowdy.  We were supposed to go to Belgium...and he was sent to Korea instead....I was not a happy camper!

We were in for 20 years...and it was our last PCS...then we retired.  (BTW I loved our retirement ceremony...I was given my retirement 'certificate' as well...of course I retired with one 'rank' higher than my husband...we still tease about that!

Nini


----------



## Fruto76

ellenbenny said:


> Also, in addition to Carla C's bucket hat, tie dye diva has a wide brimmed sun hat.  I haven't tried it, but it looks like a good choice...
> 
> It is available on youcanmakethis or etsy under seller tie dye diva.
> 
> Ellen



Thank you!


----------



## cogero

I am drinking my coffee and heading to Joanns for when the doors open. I am driving at least 20 minutes in the opposite direction but it is the only time I can get there this weekend.

I will let you know how I did later on.


----------



## chellewashere

Granna4679 said:


> A dress with Castle print....I love this fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back (my favorite part)



Love this pattern. Where do you ladies find all these great patterns. I have been trying to find one with a big bow back for my DD it is her new request for a dress. Who knew she had a style 



tmh0206 said:


> THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO HAS PRAYED FOR MY SON.  He will be heading home on friday, although my older son did offer to drive down and get him today if he really felt he needed to come home early, but he said he would tough it out for one more day (just not at the beach)
> 
> I am sure once he gets home he will calm down and be able to see that he probably saved the man's life, even if we never know for sure (which is probably better to not know for sure)
> 
> you girls/guys are so sweet and caring and I appreciate that!



Your son has to know he is a HERO. In this day and age most folks won't stop to help another person. I realize the man passed away, but it took courage for your son to put his own life at risk to try to help a stranger!


----------



## Granna4679

VBAndrea said:


> My dh is in the Navy.  Thankfully he retires in just a bit over a year, though with the economy as it its, he may stay in a bit longer.  We're awaiting orders too.  The command my dh was supposed to go to is closing.  Orders mean nothing to us anyway.  Since we have been married my dh has has six sets of orders.  Five times they changed, and most last minute.  Once was a five hour notice!  I don't know if the Army is any better with respect to that.
> 
> 
> I love that castle fabric as well.  Everything looks great!  You amaze me how quickly you seem to get things done.  I spent one hour last night doing just one ruffle.



Wow...that is crazy about all of the last minute or change of orders but 5 HOURS, REALLY??  

Thank you for the compliment. I don't really feel like I am too quick on making things.  There were 11 appliques in just those 2 dresses and it seemed like it took forever just to get those done before starting the dresses.  And yes, ruffles take a long time.  I am very meticulous about getting them even so I also tend to take more time doing them than any other part.  I do them all by hand (the old fashioned way), so an hour seems about right to me too.



NiniMorris said:


> Of course, we have been out of the army for about 17 years...but we only had our duty station changed once...that was the first time Sadaam Hussein got a little rowdy.  We were supposed to go to Belgium...and he was sent to Korea instead....I was not a happy camper!
> 
> We were in for 20 years...and it was our last PCS...then we retired.  (BTW I loved our retirement ceremony...I was given my retirement 'certificate' as well...of course I retired with one 'rank' higher than my husband...we still tease about that!
> 
> Nini



Nini - love the story about the retirement 'certificate'.  That is too cute.  
At my son-in-laws boot camp graduation, my daughter was asked to stand in front of the audience (about 4,000+) and interpret for the deaf.  At the end, the commander in charge gave her a medal for her 'service'.  It was larger than the medal her hubby got for his outstanding marksmanship.  Ha!!  She loved that.  It truly is the wives that stand behind these guys and make them what they are.  



chellewashere said:


> Love this pattern. Where do you ladies find all these great patterns. I have been trying to find one with a big bow back for my DD it is her new request for a dress. Who knew she had a style
> 
> 
> 
> Your son has to know he is a HERO. In this day and age most folks won't stop to help another person. I realize the man passed away, but it took courage for your son to put his own life at risk to try to help a stranger!



Most of the patterns I use come from youcanmakethis.com.  However, this one with the castle print came off of the internet somewhere (I am not even sure where).  It is called a reverse knot dress, I think.  I love the pattern.  It is very similar to the simply sweet as far as how you make it.


----------



## Granna4679

Thank you for all of the compliments on the dresses.  You all are so inspiring.

Wendy - I hope everything works out for your trip to Camp.  I know how much you love going.  And yes, God is in total control of that!  He always works it out for the best.


----------



## Miz Diz

MyDisneyTrio said:


> I tried shirring for the first time last week... it was not a very enjoyable experience, but I figured out what I was doing wrong, so next time it should go better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are waiting on ROFR for a DVC resale, we got in right before the deadline cut-off. If it goes through then we have points that must be used by 12/1. Which means we'd most likely be looking at a trip in September or October! Yay! I sure hope that everything goes smooth and this turns into a reality for us!
> 
> I bought some Bambi fabric today at Hobby Lobby. I also bought the Vida pattern a few days ago and it already arrived and I can't wait to try it! (Anita- I still have not gotten to attempt a Feliz... think I will do the Vida first as it looks much less intimidating!)



Great job on the shirring!  Love your creations.

We just found out we passed ROFR.  My agent said Disney is passing everything right now.

Where did you buy the Vida?  I have looked online and every where I find, it says it is out of stock.


----------



## CluelessDisFan

So I'm new, my name is Kim. I've hardly sewn anything, just a pillow once. I've seen this idea on the disboards about sewing an autograph quilt a long time ago, and I loved the idea, but never actually considered doing it. Now that I'm a stay at home mom I want to take up the hobby and the idea of this quilt has made me decide on quilting/sewing. When I searched, this thread came up first. So I've read the first page, and here I am now. I'll probably be more of a reader then a commentor but I have to say I love the dresses! Still searching for the qulit idea though, can anyone point me in the right direction? This thread is big. Thanks for any help! Nevermind went to the photobucket account. Nice jobs ladies and one guy! I love all the unique work. I hope I'm creative enough that one day my own can be appreciated here too.


----------



## mommy2mrb

DMGeurts said:


> They are cute... but I am not saving them...  I had to stop "playing" last night - because my dd walked by and said "Woah mom - you're almost out of green thread!"  I didn't want to have to rethread it completely last night, so I packed it up.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the girls at work think I should name him Edgar... but at the same time, they came to the conclusion that I am nuts... so I am not sure I should listen to them - they seem a wee bit unbalanced.
> 
> I know this is kind of dumb... but I was thinking of naming all of my (present & future) machines after the Fab 5.  I want to do my sewing room as a "Disney" theme... and I was thinking I'd make a different colored dot cover for each of my machines??  Dorky - I know... but I figured if anyone would understand, it would be a Diser.
> 
> *Lisa... * I can't believe your trip is only one day away.  Do you believe I have never read your PTR???  I am headed over there now... better late than never right???
> 
> D~



I like Edgar, but the disney theme names would be very appropriate too!

glad you checked out our PTR, thanks for the support and well wishes!



Okay everyone, we leave TOMORROW! can't believe our trip is finally here 

Since there will be no way I can catch up with you all for the two weeks we are gone...you'll probably start the next chapter! just want to say, you all do such beautiful work and those of you who sew for the BG are so amazing  and thank you for all your support and kind words 

Hope everyone has a wonderful two weeks, stays healthy and happy!
see you after the 10th!!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

CluelessDisFan said:


> So I'm new, my name is Kim. I've hardly sewn anything, just a pillow once. I've seen this idea on the disboards about sewing an autograph quilt a long time ago, and I loved the idea, but never actually considered doing it. Now that I'm a stay at home mom I want to take up the hobby and the idea of this quilt has made me decide on quilting/sewing. When I searched, this thread came up first. So I've read the first page, and here I am now. I'll probably be more of a reader then a commentor but I have to say I love the dresses! Still searching for the qulit idea though, can anyone point me in the right direction? This thread is big. Thanks for any help! Nevermind went to the photobucket account. Nice jobs ladies and one guy! I love all the unique work. I hope I'm creative enough that one day my own can be appreciated here too.



Hmm...I think they put the autograph quilt stuff int he bookmarks....fi you can't find it ...pm me and I will send you what I have...I've only made 2 of them and have another two sitting waiting for me to finish...

Nini


----------



## aboveH20

VBAndrea said:


> Yes, you are indeed the only one who saves them in a jar!





DMGeurts said:


> They are cute... but I am not saving them...
> 
> D~



Huh.    But they look perfect next to the jar of empty spools.  

PS I'm not a hoarder.


----------



## CluelessDisFan

NiniMorris said:


> Hmm...I think they put the autograph quilt stuff int he bookmarks....fi you can't find it ...pm me and I will send you what I have...I've only made 2 of them and have another two sitting waiting for me to finish...
> 
> Nini



Thanks Nini! I found your post about how to do this. You're very smart! I will be doing some more looking around. Thanks for all your help! I will be sure to PM you with any questions I have.


----------



## snubie

This post is not for the faint of heart.




So my Brother PE 770ii is toast due to DH trying to be helpful.  It was going to cost $500 to fix it at the dealer.  We decided to bring the baby home and see if DH could do anything rather than spend the $500.  If he can't do anything then I get a new machine.  So I went to pick up my machine yesterday and this is what i brought home.....

YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED - THIS IS NOT PRETTY.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.











It was weird to see my machine like this.  I kind of bothered my a bit.


----------



## cogero

So I went to Joann's this morning and spent a lot of money but had so much fun. I bought fabric for shorts for DS the cutest plaids.

Lots of Disney fabrics. The best butterfly fabric for DD's Easter Skirt.

Some fabric to coordinate with the fabrics I have for 2 different skirts for me.

Oh and I bought some princess fleece for taggy blankets 

I will take a picture of what I bought when I get home.

Oh and I was the first person at the cutting table.


----------



## tmh0206

first, thanks for all the prayers and supporting words for my son (you gals/guys are the bestest)...he comes home today (YAY) and I think he has calmed down finally!

on a happier note and because I dont want to leave anyone out, there is way tooooo much to quote! Everything looks great and congrats on the new serger, that is super exciting ( I hope to get one soon).

gotta finish my flip flops for the BG, so I will hopefully be able to post some pretties by monday (since I have to mail them out on Monday)


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

CluelessDisFan said:


> So I'm new, my name is Kim. I've hardly sewn anything, just a pillow once. I've seen this idea on the disboards about sewing an autograph quilt a long time ago, and I loved the idea, but never actually considered doing it. Now that I'm a stay at home mom I want to take up the hobby and the idea of this quilt has made me decide on quilting/sewing. When I searched, this thread came up first. So I've read the first page, and here I am now. I'll probably be more of a reader then a commentor but I have to say I love the dresses! Still searching for the qulit idea though, can anyone point me in the right direction? This thread is big. Thanks for any help! Nevermind went to the photobucket account. Nice jobs ladies and one guy! I love all the unique work. I hope I'm creative enough that one day my own can be appreciated here too.



Welcome!  I often say that I am not creative...I just have friends who are and I borrow their creativity!


----------



## tmh0206

CluelessDisFan said:


> So I'm new, my name is Kim. I've hardly sewn anything, just a pillow once. I've seen this idea on the disboards about sewing an autograph quilt a long time ago, and I loved the idea, but never actually considered doing it. Now that I'm a stay at home mom I want to take up the hobby and the idea of this quilt has made me decide on quilting/sewing. When I searched, this thread came up first. So I've read the first page, and here I am now. I'll probably be more of a reader then a commentor but I have to say I love the dresses! Still searching for the qulit idea though, can anyone point me in the right direction? This thread is big. Thanks for any help! Nevermind went to the photobucket account. Nice jobs ladies and one guy! I love all the unique work. I hope I'm creative enough that one day my own can be appreciated here too.



WELCOME but be careful this place is AdDiCting!  but in all honesty, these are some of the finest people you will ever meet.  They are always here to help or lend a kind word to make things better.  You're gonna  it here!


----------



## tmh0206

snubie said:


> This post is not for the faint of heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So my Brother PE 770ii is toast due to DH trying to be helpful.  It was going to cost $500 to fix it at the dealer.  We decided to bring the baby home and see if DH could do anything rather than spend the $500.  If he can't do anything then I get a new machine.  So I went to pick up my machine yesterday and this is what i brought home.....
> 
> YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED - THIS IS NOT PRETTY.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was weird to see my machine like this.  I kind of bothered my a bit.



OMG!!!! that is scary   so does that mean you are getting a new machine?


----------



## kck182

Hopefully this doesn't get lost since I have a quick question and I knew you ladies would be the one's to know.  I just purchased Little Girls, big style to inspire me for my baby's Disney sewing.  Has anyone ever taken a toddler pattern and had it reduced at a copy shop?  Any idea how much I need to reduce it by?  As long as I am using it for personal use is it even okay to do that?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tmh0206

cogero said:


> So I went to Joann's this morning and spent a lot of money but had so much fun. I bought fabric for shorts for DS the cutest plaids.
> 
> Lots of Disney fabrics. The best butterfly fabric for DD's Easter Skirt.
> 
> Some fabric to coordinate with the fabrics I have for 2 different skirts for me.
> 
> Oh and I bought some princess fleece for taggy blankets
> 
> I will take a picture of what I bought when I get home.
> 
> Oh and I was the first person at the cutting table.



woo hoo! thanks for reminding me about the sale, I am sure I NEEEEEED some new stuff!


----------



## ellenbenny

kck182 said:


> Hopefully this doesn't get lost since I have a quick question and I knew you ladies would be the one's to know.  I just purchased Little Girls, big style to inspire me for my baby's Disney sewing.  Has anyone ever taken a toddler pattern and had it reduced at a copy shop?  Any idea how much I need to reduce it by?  As long as I am using it for personal use is it even okay to do that?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Here is a link to information on sizing down a pattern from CarlaC:
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=27480030&postcount=1950


----------



## kck182

Yay!  Thanks so much...this will save so much time!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

NiniMorris said:


> Of course, we have been out of the army for about 17 years...but we only had our duty station changed once...that was the first time Sadaam Hussein got a little rowdy.  We were supposed to go to Belgium...and he was sent to Korea instead....I was not a happy camper!
> 
> We were in for 20 years...and it was our last PCS...then we retired.  (BTW I loved our retirement ceremony...I was given my retirement 'certificate' as well...of course I retired with one 'rank' higher than my husband...we still tease about that!
> 
> Nini


Thank you to your husband for serving -- and you do deserve a higher ranking -- I don't think a non-military spouse can relate to what we go through.  



cogero said:


> I am drinking my coffee and heading to Joanns for when the doors open. I am driving at least 20 minutes in the opposite direction but it is the only time I can get there this weekend.
> 
> I will let you know how I did later on.


I was sure to go early this morning to beat the weekend crowd.  I spent two hours there and $125 (normally would have been $295!!!).



CluelessDisFan said:


> So I'm new, my name is Kim. I've hardly sewn anything, just a pillow once. I've seen this idea on the disboards about sewing an autograph quilt a long time ago, and I loved the idea, but never actually considered doing it. Now that I'm a stay at home mom I want to take up the hobby and the idea of this quilt has made me decide on quilting/sewing. When I searched, this thread came up first. So I've read the first page, and here I am now. I'll probably be more of a reader then a commentor but I have to say I love the dresses! Still searching for the qulit idea though, can anyone point me in the right direction? This thread is big. Thanks for any help! Nevermind went to the photobucket account. Nice jobs ladies and one guy! I love all the unique work. I hope I'm creative enough that one day my own can be appreciated here too.


Welcome!  I don't quilt at all, but reading ahead I saw you found some good information.



mommy2mrb said:


> Okay everyone, we leave TOMORROW! can't believe our trip is finally here
> 
> Since there will be no way I can catch up with you all for the two weeks we are gone...you'll probably start the next chapter! just want to say, you all do such beautiful work and those of you who sew for the BG are so amazing  and thank you for all your support and kind words
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful two weeks, stays healthy and happy!
> see you after the 10th!!!!


Have a most fabulous trip and Happy Birthday Megan!



aboveH20 said:


> Huh.    But they look perfect next to the jar of empty spools.
> 
> PS I'm not a hoarder.


OK, I do save my empty spools.  Those must be saved.  They come in handy for school projects for the kids.  Now you have me wondering if I should save serger scraps and I'm wracking my brain wondering what use I could put them to.  



cogero said:


> So I went to Joann's this morning and spent a lot of money but had so much fun. I bought fabric for shorts for DS the cutest plaids.
> 
> Lots of Disney fabrics. The best butterfly fabric for DD's Easter Skirt.
> 
> Some fabric to coordinate with the fabrics I have for 2 different skirts for me.
> 
> Oh and I bought some princess fleece for taggy blankets
> 
> I will take a picture of what I bought when I get home.
> 
> Oh and I was the first person at the cutting table.


I was the longest person at the cutting table, but I took way too long piscking out fabrics to make totes for Teacher's Day (one will be for my children's teacher -- they're in the same class this year so that makes it easy -- the other will be for my son's tutor).  I knew what colors I wanted to use but just had the most awful time finding three fabrics I liked together.  

I hardly got any Disney things -- our store has such a poor selection.  I got some Ariel fabric that had a tiny print good for luggage tags or Eye Spy bags, a Mickey print on the lighter blue fabric (maybe to make Bowling Shirts for a BG family) and some Tink fabric for BG's.  I also stocked up on Minnie Dot and a white fabric.  And then I got 3 yards each of six Debbie Mumm prints -- animal fabrics for AK dresses.  Now I need a BG family of little girls to make stripworks for!  

As I said, I spent $125 and all of it is for BigGives (just stashing away due to the good prices) and two tote bags for teachers.  Nothing for me or my poor dd! 

Now that I looked at it, I bought 34.75 yards of fabric, five of decor bond and five spools of thread.  I think I averaged less than $3/yd for the fabric!

Where am I going to store all this fabric?  I didn't even have cabinet space or tote space from the last sale!  And Ugh on washing it all!  I had better finish up my one BG this weekend and get started on the next to get some things out of the way.  Oh, and the lady doing all the cutting asked what on earth I was going to do with all the fabric -- I told her about the BG and she did think it was sweet, though was probably cursing me from the callouses she was getting cutting!



kck182 said:


> Hopefully this doesn't get lost since I have a quick question and I knew you ladies would be the one's to know.  I just purchased Little Girls, big style to inspire me for my baby's Disney sewing.  Has anyone ever taken a toddler pattern and had it reduced at a copy shop?  Any idea how much I need to reduce it by?  As long as I am using it for personal use is it even okay to do that?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I see no reason why you couldn't reduce a pattern for personal use.  I have enlarged before, but never reduced.  Look in the bookmarks for pattern resizing and see if it's possible.


----------



## ellenbenny

cogero said:


> So I went to Joann's this morning and spent a lot of money but had so much fun. I bought fabric for shorts for DS the cutest plaids.
> 
> Lots of Disney fabrics. The best butterfly fabric for DD's Easter Skirt.
> 
> Some fabric to coordinate with the fabrics I have for 2 different skirts for me.
> 
> Oh and I bought some princess fleece for taggy blankets
> 
> I will take a picture of what I bought when I get home.
> 
> Oh and I was the first person at the cutting table.



Yay!  You also reminded me about the sale, so I took a quick trip over there this morning before it got crowded.  I picked up 3 more yards of the Mickey comic strip fabric because I couldn't resist for 50% off plus an additional 25% off.  Also got a yard of Little Mermaid, some snuggle flannel for a rag quilt I need to do, and stocked up on some quilters solids.  Great deals!  It was hard to resist buying even more Disney fabric, but I have a ton right now.  Need to use some up, but keep buying more whenever I see a good deal, or something I can't resist on ebay/etsy.  It is definitely a sickness, LOL!


----------



## VBAndrea

Granna4679 said:


> Wow...that is crazy about all of the last minute or change of orders but 5 HOURS, REALLY??
> 
> Thank you for the compliment. I don't really feel like I am too quick on making things.  There were 11 appliques in just those 2 dresses and it seemed like it took forever just to get those done before starting the dresses.  And yes, ruffles take a long time.  I am very meticulous about getting them even so I also tend to take more time doing them than any other part.  I do them all by hand (the old fashioned way), so an hour seems about right to me too.



Yes, he was supposed to go to a particular ship in a couple of weeks (he was on leave) and we got a phone call Friday morning telling him an XO was going to Captain's mast that day and to be on standby to deploy on Monday.  So five hours later we got the call that yes, my dh had new orders and needed to report immediately.  We scrambled to get his things ready for deployment -- the deployment was NOT a six month one -- it was only a month or six weeks, but still tough getting uniforms set, laundry done, things finished up around the house that he planned on finishing on leave.  My dh actually seems to be notorious for getting his orders switched due to someone else being fired.  Likewise, he had to go into the ship on the weekend to get things in order, but at least not a full work day.


----------



## Blyssfull

PS I'm not a hoarder.[/QUOTE]


i LOVE that show. and the animal hoarders show. In fact, I think I actually hoard the episodes on my DVR! Oh, the irony.


----------



## VBAndrea

[





ellenbenny said:


> Yay!  You also reminded me about the sale, so I took a quick trip over there this morning before it got crowded.  I picked up 3 more yards of the Mickey comic strip fabric because I couldn't resist for 50% off plus an additional 25% off.  Also got a yard of Little Mermaid, some snuggle flannel for a rag quilt I need to do, and stocked up on some quilters solids.  Great deals!  It was hard to resist buying even more Disney fabric, but I have a ton right now.  Need to use some up, but keep buying more whenever I see a good deal, or something I can't resist on ebay/etsy.  It is definitely a sickness, LOL!



Neither of our stores have ever had that comic book print!  I really would like some for BGs too, but since you do so many BGs at least some deserving families will be blessed with that fabric.

I saw you asked Cheryl about Eye Spy bags on the BG.  I had asked her about them about a month ago.  She uses this tute (which I use now too):
http://ajpadilla.com/reduce-reuse-recycle/i-spy-bag

But we both use larger window sizes -- she uses 4" but I'm not sure if that's finished or cutting size of the vinyl.  I cut mine larger and they end up being 4 inches.  I've just played around with a few sizes making them for my kids, a BG and a friend.  I find the fill pellets at Walmart (a bag is about $5 and I can make two Eye Spy bags with it) and Hancock's has some shimmery pellet fill which is cool for girls.

What I put in mine varies.  Definitely buy some tiny hex nuts b/c they are next to impossible to find.  My son found hhis once and I have yet to ever find it and my dd has never found hers.  Washers are also a little difficult and pennies can be too -- I think the weight of these makes it difficult to find.

Otherwise I've gone to the dollar store and stocked up on little dominoes (even found some Princess and Tink ones at Target), game pieces -- little colored circles, bugs (I have a pack of flies), pom poms, beads -- just regular beads or cute ones ~ I do a little of both, buttons (stock up too when the cute ones go on sale, but regular buttons work too), paper clips, metal ball chain cut into about a 1.5 inch length, pices of a cut up straw, dice (I found a pack of small dice beads at Joanne's that I use), tiny cute erasers -- I got smiley daisies at Walmart, puzzle pieces, balloons, ribbons, legos, scrabble letters, shells, bells, etc.

Hope that helps!


----------



## ellenbenny

VBAndrea said:


> [
> 
> Neither of our stores have ever had that comic book print!  I really would like some for BGs too, but since you do so many BGs at least some deserving families will be blessed with that fabric.
> 
> I saw you asked Cheryl about Eye Spy bags on the BG.  I had asked her about them about a month ago.  She uses this tute (which I use now too):
> http://ajpadilla.com/reduce-reuse-recycle/i-spy-bag
> 
> But we both use larger window sizes -- she uses 4" but I'm not sure if that's finished or cutting size of the vinyl.  I cut mine larger and they end up being 4 inches.  I've just played around with a few sizes making them for my kids, a BG and a friend.  I find the fill pellets at Walmart (a bag is about $5 and I can make two Eye Spy bags with it) and Hancock's has some shimmery pellet fill which is cool for girls.
> 
> What I put in mine varies.  Definitely buy some tiny hex nuts b/c they are next to impossible to find.  My son found hhis once and I have yet to ever find it and my dd has never found hers.  Washers are also a little difficult and pennies can be too -- I think the weight of these makes it difficult to find.
> 
> Otherwise I've gone to the dollar store and stocked up on little dominoes (even found some Princess and Tink ones at Target), game pieces -- little colored circles, bugs (I have a pack of flies), pom poms, beads -- just regular beads or cute ones ~ I do a little of both, buttons (stock up too when the cute ones go on sale, but regular buttons work too), paper clips, metal ball chain cut into about a 1.5 inch length, pices of a cut up straw, dice (I found a pack of small dice beads at Joanne's that I use), tiny cute erasers -- I got smiley daisies at Walmart, puzzle pieces, balloons, ribbons, legos, scrabble letters, shells, bells, etc.
> 
> Hope that helps!



Thanks for the I-spy bag tutorial.  I think I have even seen it before, but couldn't find it again.  I copied it and saved it into a word document this time so I can find it again when I need it!

I did get lucky on the Mickey comicstrip fabric, this is the second time my store has gotten it in.  If you need some I can part with some, I buy things just in case, but don't have a specific need at the moment.


----------



## dianemom2

I looked for the comic strip fabric at my Joanns today when I was there.  Our store is small and they didn't have it.  I picked up a few things, none of which I needed since my sewing room baskets are already overflowing!  Everything was on sale for such good prices.  I bought a little bit of fabric to fill in some blank spaces on the Vida I am planning.


----------



## VBAndrea

ellenbenny said:


> Thanks for the I-spy bag tutorial.  I think I have even seen it before, but couldn't find it again.  I copied it and saved it into a word document this time so I can find it again when I need it!
> 
> I did get lucky on the Mickey comicstrip fabric, this is the second time my store has gotten it in.  If you need some I can part with some, I buy things just in case, but don't have a specific need at the moment.


Thanks for the offer on the Comic Strip fabric but I don't need it for a thing.  I just like it and thought it would be a good fabric to keep on hand for Big Gives.  I'm sure that's where a good majority of yours will go to anyway.  I have no clue when I'll need to sew customs for my dd again -- she'll probably be in the "too old" age bracket by the next time we get around to going to Dis.  And I hardly used any licensed fabrics for her -- I hand appliqued most of her things for our last trip.

That Eye Spy tut is in the bookmarks.  There are others as well and you can find even more when you do a Google search.  I happened to ask Cheryl which one she used though because hers always turn out so perfect.  I will try to take pics of the ones I did for my kids and post them this weekend and I'll post pics of the cards too so you can see everything I put in them.

And I keep forgetting to tell you how cute the pirate set is!  I never saw your original post (must have accidentally skipped a page ) but I see everyone else quoting them.


----------



## scouthawkk

dianemom2 said:


> I looked for the comic strip fabric at my Joanns today when I was there.  Our store is small and they didn't have it.  I picked up a few things, none of which I needed since my sewing room baskets are already overflowing!  Everything was on sale for such good prices.  I bought a little bit of fabric to fill in some blank spaces on the Vida I am planning.



Hi neighbor! I'm in Bowie. If you ever get out to Columbia, check the big Joann's out there. That's where I've had the best luck with the Disney stuff, including the webbing that I make the lanyards out of for the BGs, and the comic strip MM, too. I'm going to hit the small one in Annapolis tonight, and the one in Columbia tomorrow. Too far to drive out to that one after work tonight.

Jen


----------



## revrob

I went to Joann's this morning too.  I don't even know how much fabric I got.  I got several different prints for easy fit capris for my DD and a few different prints just because they would be good mix ins.  While I was standing at the table getting my fabric cut, a lady approached me and asked me if I have a business.  She said she was looking for people to sew in her business and she was going to ask if I was interested.  I just laughed and said, "no, I just have a fabric addiction!"  Which is really funny because my fabric buying has slowed WAY down.  I got out of there spending only $60 and I had a LOT of fabric.  That's the most I've spent in a LONG time.


----------



## aimeeg

dianemom2 said:


> I looked for the comic strip fabric at my Joanns today when I was there.  Our store is small and they didn't have it.  I picked up a few things, none of which I needed since my sewing room baskets are already overflowing!  Everything was on sale for such good prices.  I bought a little bit of fabric to fill in some blank spaces on the Vida I am planning.





scouthawkk said:


> Hi neighbor! I'm in Bowie. If you ever get out to Columbia, check the big Joann's out there. That's where I've had the best luck with the Disney stuff, including the webbing that I make the lanyards out of for the BGs, and the comic strip MM, too. I'm going to hit the small one in Annapolis tonight, and the one in Columbia tomorrow. Too far to drive out to that one after work tonight.
> 
> Jen



I am just outside of Annapolis.

I went to the Columbia Super Jo Ann's today and OMG . . . I was there for hours. It was pure insanity. From the time we walked into the store until the time we left it was 2 1/2 hours. There were 29 people ahead of me in the cutting line. 

The store (this morning) was pretty well stocked and organized. They had a decent amount of character fabric. My DD4 picked out a few prints that she is beyond excited about. They also had the lanyard webbing. I almost bought some but decided I had enough projects in my cart.  They did not have the comic strip fabric today. 

I was able to stack all of my coupons. I used the 40% JA, 40% Michaels, 40% AC Moore and the 25% total purchase. All of my fabric was on sale so I did not get to use the 50% off coupon.


----------



## scouthawkk

aimeeg said:


> I am just outside of Annapolis.
> 
> I went to the Columbia Super Jo Ann's today and OMG . . . I was there for hours. It was pure insanity. From the time we walked into the store until the time we left it was 2 1/2 hours. There were 29 people ahead of me in the cutting line.
> 
> The store (this morning) was pretty well stocked and organized. They had a decent amount of character fabric. My DD4 picked out a few prints that she is beyond excited about. They also had the lanyard webbing. I almost bought some but decided I had enough projects in my cart.  They did not have the comic strip fabric today.
> 
> I was able to stack all of my coupons. I used the 40% JA, 40% Michaels, 40% AC Moore and the 25% total purchase. All of my fabric was on sale so I did not get to use the 50% off coupon.



As long as  you left some for the rest of us that had to work today hope they have some character stuff left first thing tomorrow, plus a bunch of other stuff like the dots and whatnot. I forgot they take other coupons, too. I'll have to dig through my stack!


----------



## aimeeg

scouthawkk said:


> As long as  you left some for the rest of us that had to work today hope they have some character stuff left first thing tomorrow, plus a bunch of other stuff like the dots and whatnot. I forgot they take other coupons, too. I'll have to dig through my stack!



I think you should be okay! I only bought a yard of each.  If you saw my stash you would understand why!


----------



## disneymomof1

I plan on being at Joann's first thing in the morning, for what I don't know, I have three rubbermaid containers filled with fabric !!!  But I can't pass up a good bargain, there is a big Joann not to far from me in Delaware and they usually have a great selection of the character fabrics.


----------



## livndisney

revrob said:


> I went to Joann's this morning too.  I don't even know how much fabric I got.  I got several different prints for easy fit capris for my DD and a few different prints just because they would be good mix ins.  While I was standing at the table getting my fabric cut, a lady approached me and asked me if I have a business.  She said she was looking for people to sew in her business and she was going to ask if I was interested.  I just laughed and said, "no, I just have a fabric addiction!"  Which is really funny because my fabric buying has slowed WAY down.  I got out of there spending only $60 and I had a LOT of fabric.  That's the most I've spent in a LONG time.



I am trying so hard to be good-I have BINS of fabric. But I need more LOL.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Does anyone know where I can find a good cute daisy applique that is big enough for me to put an intial in the center?


----------



## dianemom2

scouthawkk said:


> Hi neighbor! I'm in Bowie. If you ever get out to Columbia, check the big Joann's out there. That's where I've had the best luck with the Disney stuff, including the webbing that I make the lanyards out of for the BGs, and the comic strip MM, too. I'm going to hit the small one in Annapolis tonight, and the one in Columbia tomorrow. Too far to drive out to that one after work tonight.
> 
> Jen



Hi Jen,
Nice to know I have a neighbor in the group here!  I wanted to go to the Super Joanns in Frederick today but I had too many other things to do.  We are having DD10's bday party tomorrow plus company from out of town.  Plus another birthday party, my dad's birthday and my anniversary (which we will put off celebrating for another week).  It going to be a busy weekend.  With all that going on, there was no way I could get to the further away store.  I love the comic MM.  I really like the store in Columbia.  That's where my SIL lives and whenever we visit her, I stop in there.  Plus the Walmart in Columbia had a real fabric department until late this fall.  It used to like to hit both of them.  Let me know if you find anything great in Columbia.  If you do, next time there is a big sale, I will head over that way.


----------



## dianemom2

aimeeg said:


> I am just outside of Annapolis.
> 
> I went to the Columbia Super Jo Ann's today and OMG . . . I was there for hours. It was pure insanity. From the time we walked into the store until the time we left it was 2 1/2 hours. There were 29 people ahead of me in the cutting line.
> 
> The store (this morning) was pretty well stocked and organized. They had a decent amount of character fabric. My DD4 picked out a few prints that she is beyond excited about. They also had the lanyard webbing. I almost bought some but decided I had enough projects in my cart.  They did not have the comic strip fabric today.
> 
> I was able to stack all of my coupons. I used the 40% JA, 40% Michaels, 40% AC Moore and the 25% total purchase. All of my fabric was on sale so I did not get to use the 50% off coupon.



OOOH, another neighbor here in the group!  Howdy!

I really like the Super Joanns in Columbia.  They renovated our Joanns last year and I had hoped that it would become a super store but they said they didn't have enough space.  Then just a couple of months ago, the huge Myer Emco next to it went out of business.  Now I am really hoping that they convert it to a super store!

I didn't know you could use other store coupons at Joanns.  They honor Michaels and other coupons????  Do you just go to the register with them?  Can you use more than one?  Like if you have 6 things can you bring in several different coupons and use them all?


----------



## dianemom2

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a good cute daisy applique that is big enough for me to put an intial in the center?




How about this one?
http://lynniepinnie.com/shop/embroidery-designs/applique-happy-flower-4x4-5x7/prod_299.html

I have bought designs from this store before and thought that they stitched out well.


----------



## aboveH20

VBAndrea said:


> Yes, he was supposed to go to a particular ship in a couple of weeks (he was on leave) and we got a phone call Friday morning telling him an XO was going to Captain's mast that day and to be on standby to deploy on Monday.  So five hours later we got the call that yes, my dh had new orders and needed to report immediately.  We scrambled to get his things ready for deployment -- the deployment was NOT a six month one -- it was only a month or six weeks, but still tough getting uniforms set, laundry done, things finished up around the house that he planned on finishing on leave.  My dh actually seems to be notorious for getting his orders switched due to someone else being fired.  Likewise, he had to go into the ship on the weekend to get things in order, but at least not a full work day.



Wow.  I think part of the reason my son is counting down the days is because of the lack of control he has over his life -- and he works an insane number of hours.



Blyssfull said:


> i LOVE that show. and the animal hoarders show. In fact, I think I actually hoard the episodes on my DVR! Oh, the irony.



I haven't seen animal hoarders, but it's amazing what people amass.

Truth be told I don't actually have *a lot *of the serger strings, but I did save a few.  They amuse me. 



VBAndrea said:


> [
> 
> I saw you asked Cheryl about Eye Spy bags on the BG.  I had asked her about them about a month ago.  She uses this tute (which I use now too):
> http://ajpadilla.com/reduce-reuse-recycle/i-spy-bag
> 
> But we both use larger window sizes -- she uses 4" but I'm not sure if that's finished or cutting size of the vinyl.  I cut mine larger and they end up being 4 inches.  I've just played around with a few sizes making them for my kids, a BG and a friend.  I find the fill pellets at Walmart (a bag is about $5 and I can make two Eye Spy bags with it) and Hancock's has some shimmery pellet fill which is cool for girls.
> 
> What I put in mine varies.  Definitely buy some tiny hex nuts b/c they are next to impossible to find.  My son found hhis once and I have yet to ever find it and my dd has never found hers.  Washers are also a little difficult and pennies can be too -- I think the weight of these makes it difficult to find.
> 
> Otherwise I've gone to the dollar store and stocked up on little dominoes (even found some Princess and Tink ones at Target), game pieces -- little colored circles, bugs (I have a pack of flies), pom poms, beads -- just regular beads or cute ones ~ I do a little of both, buttons (stock up too when the cute ones go on sale, but regular buttons work too), paper clips, metal ball chain cut into about a 1.5 inch length, pices of a cut up straw, dice (I found a pack of small dice beads at Joanne's that I use), tiny cute erasers -- I got smiley daisies at Walmart, puzzle pieces, balloons, ribbons, legos, scrabble letters, shells, bells, etc.
> 
> Hope that helps!



Good answer!  I've varied the size a couple times.  My current size is starting with 4"x4" vinyl and 9" square backing.  I've got to check out the fill you use from WalMart.  I've been using vase crystals from the floral department at AC Moore and while they look nice, it makes for a heavy bag.  And, like you I'm always on the lookout for little things to put in.



aimeeg said:


> I went to the Columbia Super Jo Ann's today and OMG . . . I was there for hours. It was pure insanity. From the time we walked into the store until the time we left it was 2 1/2 hours. There were 29 people ahead of me in the cutting line.



29 people?!?  I went to the "little one" near me because I didn't have too much on my list.  I'm guessing the larger store in Albany was crazy. There was one person ahead of me at the cutting table and I got a few things at a great price.


I don't mean to be a tease with the following comment, but I just finished a book for a Big Give (nothing like Andrea's amazing sensory book) and a few people on the Big Give board have asked about it.  I'm making a second one,  taking some photos, and being more careful to write down directions, so I'll offer some mini-directions in a bit.


----------



## miprender

cjbear said:


> I just used those Carla C directions for the doll version and added it to a portrait peasant dress for a Big Give.  The directions sound weird to sew a long L shaped line onto a rectangle to make the peplums but I think it came out looking pretty good.



Great Job!



jessica52877 said:


> I was going to post this the other night but never got around to doing it. Nothing special but a super cute set of things for the DD's 3rd birthday. They are going to make such a cute family!



Cute Family. I love how you hung them up to take pictures. I can't believe how you did those by hand.



tmh0206 said:


> OK, girls, I need some advice...just looked online to see if there was anything about the drowning victim and there was...he did not make it, soooo I dont want to tell my son until he gets home (well I dont really want to tell him then either) but the family may have some recourse against the lifeguards as they did nothing to help the man or call 911, so once my son gets home and I can confirm the details that he called 911 and that the lifeguards took it as a joke, what would you all do?  would you tell the family so they may be able to take action against them?  the bad part is he was one of 3 drownings yesterday and 2 were from indiana (where we live)


 So sad but glad your son is doing better.




Granna4679 said:


> I have been trying to stay off of the computer at night so that I can get all of my sewing orders done.  I have only been getting on at work during the day...that way I get paid to be on the computer (tee hee...prob not this site though).
> 
> Anyway, I love everything that has been posted lately....way TMTQ but I have been trying to post a little each day.  I just can't pass up telling someone when I think they have done an incredible job.  So much talent!
> 
> I finished a few dresses (customer orders) that I can post now.
> 
> A dress with Castle print....I love this fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dress for Hollywood Studios...I tried to match up a strip of fabric with each applique (Toy story fabric with Woody, Einsteins fabric with June, etc)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my favorite...Pooh...for Crystal Palace



Just amazing as always.



DMGeurts said:


> My serger came in!
> D~  <--- That's all, you can now return to your regularly scheduled programming.







snubie said:


> It was weird to see my machine like this.  I kind of bothered my a bit.



 WOW but that is something my DH would have done too.



dianemom2 said:


> I looked for the comic strip fabric at my Joanns today when I was there.  Our store is small and they didn't have it.  I picked up a few things, none of which I needed since my sewing room baskets are already overflowing!  Everything was on sale for such good prices.  I bought a little bit of fabric to fill in some blank spaces on the Vida I am planning.



My Joanne's had some last week and I ended up buying the last 5 yards of it.


----------



## revrob

livndisney said:


> I am trying so hard to be good-I have BINS of fabric. But I need more LOL.



Yea, well, I didn't NEED fabric, but I did buy everything with a definite plan of why I was buying it.  That is a good start, I think.


----------



## cogero

going to go and finish some more organizing of my space and maybe work on a BG.

I should be able to finish one tonite if I get energetic. Need to remember to bring the 7th season of Charmed downstairs. I play that in the background while I do what needs to be done.

I wanted to work on a dress pattern I bought but I don't have any 1/2: or 1/4" ELASTIC so I will have to get that tomorrow.


----------



## PurpleEars

billwendy said:


> 3. Pray that my time off for Camp Promise would be approved!!! 2 other OT's asked for the same time off, and they said only 2 of us can be off at the same time!!! Im really really worried!!!! I know God will take care of something somehow, but EEKS!!!



Wendy - I hope you will get to go to Camp Promise.



CluelessDisFan said:


> So I'm new, my name is Kim. I've hardly sewn anything, just a pillow once. I've seen this idea on the disboards about sewing an autograph quilt a long time ago, and I loved the idea, but never actually considered doing it. Now that I'm a stay at home mom I want to take up the hobby and the idea of this quilt has made me decide on quilting/sewing. When I searched, this thread came up first. So I've read the first page, and here I am now. I'll probably be more of a reader then a commentor but I have to say I love the dresses! Still searching for the qulit idea though, can anyone point me in the right direction? This thread is big. Thanks for any help! Nevermind went to the photobucket account. Nice jobs ladies and one guy! I love all the unique work. I hope I'm creative enough that one day my own can be appreciated here too.



I just want to say welcome! I have made a signature quilt (it's getting used every night) and I will be happy to help you as you put yours together!



cogero said:


> So I went to Joann's this morning and spent a lot of money but had so much fun. I bought fabric for shorts for DS the cutest plaids.
> 
> Lots of Disney fabrics. The best butterfly fabric for DD's Easter Skirt.
> 
> Some fabric to coordinate with the fabrics I have for 2 different skirts for me.
> 
> Oh and I bought some princess fleece for taggy blankets
> 
> I will take a picture of what I bought when I get home.
> 
> Oh and I was the first person at the cutting table.



Wow. Sounds like you had a great trip at Joann's.



VBAndrea said:


> I was sure to go early this morning to beat the weekend crowd.  I spent two hours there and $125 (normally would have been $295!!!).
> 
> I was the longest person at the cutting table, but I took way too long piscking out fabrics to make totes for Teacher's Day (one will be for my children's teacher -- they're in the same class this year so that makes it easy -- the other will be for my son's tutor).  I knew what colors I wanted to use but just had the most awful time finding three fabrics I liked together.
> 
> I hardly got any Disney things -- our store has such a poor selection.  I got some Ariel fabric that had a tiny print good for luggage tags or Eye Spy bags, a Mickey print on the lighter blue fabric (maybe to make Bowling Shirts for a BG family) and some Tink fabric for BG's.  I also stocked up on Minnie Dot and a white fabric.  And then I got 3 yards each of six Debbie Mumm prints -- animal fabrics for AK dresses.  Now I need a BG family of little girls to make stripworks for!
> 
> As I said, I spent $125 and all of it is for BigGives (just stashing away due to the good prices) and two tote bags for teachers.  Nothing for me or my poor dd!
> 
> Now that I looked at it, I bought 34.75 yards of fabric, five of decor bond and five spools of thread.  I think I averaged less than $3/yd for the fabric!
> 
> Where am I going to store all this fabric?  I didn't even have cabinet space or tote space from the last sale!  And Ugh on washing it all!  I had better finish up my one BG this weekend and get started on the next to get some things out of the way.  Oh, and the lady doing all the cutting asked what on earth I was going to do with all the fabric -- I told her about the BG and she did think it was sweet, though was probably cursing me from the callouses she was getting cutting!



Sounds like you got awesome deals on your fabric. I had to laugh about your comment about telling the fabric cutter about the BG. Certainly a few fabric cutter at the Fabricland store knows me as the "BG lady" because they always ask what I plan to do with my fabric.

I am glad so many others are getting good deals at Joann's. I wish I could take part and stock up more Disney fabric for BG's!

Oh speaking of BG's. I have a couple of projects to share:

A shirt for an older sister:





An AK set:
A dress:




2 matching bowling shirts:









Thanks for looking!


----------



## aboveH20

PurpleEars said:


> Sounds like you got awesome deals on your fabric. I had to laugh about your comment about telling the fabric cutter about the BG. Certainly a few fabric cutter at the Fabricland store knows me as the "BG lady" because they always ask what I plan to do with my fabric.
> 
> I am glad so many others are getting good deals at Joann's. I wish I could take part and stock up more Disney fabric for BG's!
> 
> Oh speaking of BG's. I have a couple of projects to share:
> 
> A shirt for an older sister:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An AK set:
> A dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 matching bowling shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Great clothes for the Gives.  The top for the older sister says warm weather, which we're not having where I live.  I love the way the other two outfits coordinate.  They'll be much appreciated, I'm sure.


----------



## aimeeg

Hey Ladies!!! 

I took the WHOLE night and organized all of my photos. (Okay  . . . most of them.) on facebook. If you search Gorgeous Girls Boutique you will find all of my albums. Come check it out! There's LOTS of Disney stuff.


----------



## livndisney

With all this talk of great fabric sales at Joanns, I would like to pose this question......

How does everyone choose which fabrics to mix and match? I often get an idea that I think would work, but then when I place the fabrics next to each other-it doesn't work.

When I sew for my dd(you know she has her "own" style LOL) I go a little "wild". Especially when she picks the fabric.

But when sewing for the public or for the Big Gives I double and triple check that the colors/and or fabric work well together.  What does everyone else do?  Sometimes things just don't work


----------



## cogero

okay I have a question. I would like to add some names to things with the Disney Font (which I would need to purchase) for me to do it I would need a soft ware right?

Is this something I could do with Stitch Era Universal and is it hard to do?


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> Wow.  I think part of the reason my son is counting down the days is because of the lack of control he has over his life -- and he works an insane number of hours.
> 
> Good answer!  I've varied the size a couple times.  My current size is starting with 4"x4" vinyl and 9" square backing.  I've got to check out the fill you use from WalMart.  I've been using vase crystals from the floral department at AC Moore and while they look nice, it makes for a heavy bag.  And, like you I'm always on the lookout for little things to put in.
> 
> 29 people?!?  I went to the "little one" near me because I didn't have too much on my list.  I'm guessing the larger store in Albany was crazy. There was one person ahead of me at the cutting table and I got a few things at a great price.
> 
> 
> I don't mean to be a tease with the following comment, but I just finished a book for a Big Give (nothing like Andrea's amazing sensory book) and a few people on the Big Give board have asked about it.  I'm making a second one,  taking some photos, and being more careful to write down directions, so I'll offer some mini-directions in a bit.


I can't wait to see your book directions.  For Kade's I followed a guide I found on line for making books for visually impaired children and that's why I did the plastic canvas and batting inserts.  They said not to have floppy pages.  For anyone not visually impaired and especially for young children I think the floppy pages would be great.  Your book looks so perfect -- I can't wait to see how you made it.

As for the Navy, yes, no control and long hours go hand in hand.  My dh leaves for work at 0445 and on rare nights he's home earliest at 1730.  When he first started at this command he would get home around 2030, but usually now is home by 1830.  I can't wait -- just one more month and shore tour!!!!

Not all the Walmarts we have carry the pellets.  I have only seen the pellets at the ones that carry fabric.  They are by the pillow stuffing and quilt batting.  

At my morning Joann's no one was at the cutting line in front of me and in the afternoon I went to the other store (only spend $18 there) and there was just one person in front of me and then the cashier took my coupon and ripped it right up!  I knew that would happen.  I told her it was reusable and she had no clue what to do.  I told her I had my "friend" one so not to worry about it.



PurpleEars said:


> Sounds like you got awesome deals on your fabric. I had to laugh about your comment about telling the fabric cutter about the BG. Certainly a few fabric cutter at the Fabricland store knows me as the "BG lady" because they always ask what I plan to do with my fabric.
> 
> I am glad so many others are getting good deals at Joann's. I wish I could take part and stock up more Disney fabric for BG's!
> 
> Oh speaking of BG's. I have a couple of projects to share:
> 
> A shirt for an older sister:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An AK set:
> A dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 matching bowling shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


I got some very good deals.  I went to our other Joann's later in the day and spend $18 on only about 4.5 yds of fabric and some needles, so didn't score as well there.  A couple of fabrics I bought were originally $10 a yd though.  They did have some yellow dot (not much left at all -- a hair over a yd) so that was my big find there!

Love all of your outfits.  I see your AK fabric got used up quickly.





livndisney said:


> With all this talk of great fabric sales at Joanns, I would like to pose this question......
> 
> How does everyone choose which fabrics to mix and match? I often get an idea that I think would work, but then when I place the fabrics next to each other-it doesn't work.
> 
> When I sew for my dd(you know she has her "own" style LOL) I go a little "wild". Especially when she picks the fabric.
> 
> But when sewing for the public or for the Big Gives I double and triple check that the colors/and or fabric work well together.  What does everyone else do?  Sometimes things just don't work


I go to the store and find a table and lay bolts all over it and go back and forth picking out more bolts.  At our better store there is a table right near the Calico Keepsakes so it works out well.  The table has bolts on it, but I pile things right on top.  This store also keeps there fabrics pretty well organized by colors which makes it easier.  I spent at least an hour yesterday coordinating fabrics for totes (2 totes with 3 fabrics per tote).  they were gifts so I wanted them just right and I'm still not 100% happy.

If I have a fabric from home I just take it in to the store with me and match it up.  It is aggrevating though if I have something in mind and can't find what is in my head.


----------



## theduck619

Granna4679 said:


> I have been trying to stay off of the computer at night so that I can get all of my sewing orders done.  I have only been getting on at work during the day...that way I get paid to be on the computer (tee hee...prob not this site though).
> 
> Anyway, I love everything that has been posted lately....way TMTQ but I have been trying to post a little each day.  I just can't pass up telling someone when I think they have done an incredible job.  So much talent!
> 
> I finished a few dresses (customer orders) that I can post now.
> 
> A dress with Castle print....I love this fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back (my favorite part)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dress for Hollywood Studios...I tried to match up a strip of fabric with each applique (Toy story fabric with Woody, Einsteins fabric with June, etc)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my favorite...Pooh...for Crystal Palace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and back



Do you have a website?  My daughters (6 year old twins) love dresses.  We are going in May and early December.  Do you do older children,s dresses?


----------



## miprender

PurpleEars said:


> Oh speaking of BG's. I have a couple of projects to share:
> 
> A shirt for an older sister:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An AK set:
> A dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 matching bowling shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Awesome Job. 

I posted my AK Tshirts for January's BG. Can you believe that I could not find beige Tshirts for men. I went to Target, Walmart & Kohls. 




aimeeg said:


> Hey Ladies!!!
> 
> I took the WHOLE night and organized all of my photos. (Okay  . . . most of them.) on facebook. If you search Gorgeous Girls Boutique you will find all of my albums. Come check it out! There's LOTS of Disney stuff.



 I'll have to check it out.


----------



## NiniMorris

Mixing and matching fabric has become my LEAST favorite part of sewing!  I normally have no problems...but this latest Give is a BEAR!

I am out of my element!  LOL  I am making two Dora dresses...problem is, I never watch Dora, so I have no clue how they should look...no ideas in my feeble brain.  I have started and stopped at least 4 times already!  At first I tried to make them with fabric in my stash.  I even cut up my daughter's Fairy Frost to make them.  Then I discovered the fabric was too light to really work with the Dora appliques... which to me seemed to be the ODDEST colors!

So I found some half way decent Dora fabric and thought surely I could supplement with what I had in my stash.  I mean I'm only making 2 Simply Sweets.  

Well 2 tries later, I have the bodices cut, the 'sleeves' cut and won't be using either version that is sitting on my sewing tabe.

Today I will get the courage to try for another version!  I think from now on I will make sure I have a vision before I cut up the fabric!  LOL


And...by the way how many different colors can purple be!!!!!! I have never had trouble mixing and matching different purples before.  Blue and Red undertones have always been nice together...provided you have a nice 'print' to tie them together...what happened?


Sheesh!


Nini


----------



## DMGeurts

*Just when you thought the questions had ended...  

How do you finish your seams???  Do you thread the chain back into the loops by hand?  Or to your turn your project around and go back over the top?

So far, I've been threading the chain into the needle and tucking it behind my serged stitches.  This does get slightly annoying, just because my average seam length is 5"... so I have to do this a lot.

I am just curious to see what everyone does, and if there is an easier way.  

D~*


----------



## aimeeg

livndisney said:


> With all this talk of great fabric sales at Joanns, I would like to pose this question......
> 
> How does everyone choose which fabrics to mix and match? I often get an idea that I think would work, but then when I place the fabrics next to each other-it doesn't work.
> 
> When I sew for my dd(you know she has her "own" style LOL) I go a little "wild". Especially when she picks the fabric.
> 
> But when sewing for the public or for the Big Gives I double and triple check that the colors/and or fabric work well together.  What does everyone else do?  Sometimes things just don't work



I really like color. 

When I pick out colors I normally follow "color wheel" rules. I think a lot about color families, complimentary colors, and cool and warm tones. There is a great little secret about turquoise and coral. Turquoise is made of green, blue and purple. Coral is made with red, orange and yellow. Those two colors pretty much go with anything on the color wheel. I use a LOT of polka dots and strips. I generally save strips for ruffles and straps. 

Can you tell I was an Art Teacher before babies?


----------



## dianemom2

aimeeg said:


> I really like color.
> 
> When I pick out colors I normally follow "color wheel" rules. I think a lot about color families, complimentary colors, and cool and warm tones. There is a great little secret about turquoise and coral. Turquoise is made of green, blue and purple. Coral is made with red, orange and yellow. Those two colors pretty much go with anything on the color wheel. I use a LOT of polka dots and strips. I generally save strips for ruffles and straps.
> 
> Can you tell I was an Art Teacher before babies?



I don't know anything about art.  I just hold the fabric next to each other and if they look nice, I go with it.  Sometimes I do various shades of the same color and sometimes I go for a lot of contrast.  At the fabric store they often put fabrics in the same area that are designed to go together and compliment each other.  Every once in a while I will get a terrible combination and won't be happy with the results but usually things turn out great.  I just go with my instincts.


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

PSA : you're 25%off total transaction coupon at Joann fabric for this weekend only takes the % off reg & sale price items it does not work with other coupons so if you use a 40% off one cut of reg price fabric, that is not getting discounted an additional 25%.  Remnants do not count either.      I thought this would happen being it is part of my total purchase.


----------



## livndisney

VBAndrea said:


> Love all of your outfits.  I see your AK fabric got used up quickly.
> I go to the store and find a table and lay bolts all over it and go back and forth picking out more bolts.  At our better store there is a table right near the Calico Keepsakes so it works out well.  The table has bolts on it, but I pile things right on top.  This store also keeps there fabrics pretty well organized by colors which makes it easier.  I spent at least an hour yesterday coordinating fabrics for totes (2 totes with 3 fabrics per tote).  they were gifts so I wanted them just right and I'm still not 100% happy.
> 
> If I have a fabric from home I just take it in to the store with me and match it up.  It is aggrevating though if I have something in mind and can't find what is in my head.




Yes, Joann's does usually keep a lot of the fabric organized by color. But they refuse to come home with me and reorganize my fabric LOL I know how frustrating it is when you have an idea in your head, but can't find the fabric to make it work. 



aimeeg said:


> I really like color.
> 
> When I pick out colors I normally follow "color wheel" rules. I think a lot about color families, complimentary colors, and cool and warm tones. There is a great little secret about turquoise and coral. Turquoise is made of green, blue and purple. Coral is made with red, orange and yellow. Those two colors pretty much go with anything on the color wheel. I use a LOT of polka dots and strips. I generally save strips for ruffles and straps.
> 
> Can you tell I was an Art Teacher before babies?



ooh I like the color wheel rule. I am wondering if someone should type up a "mix and matching" fabric tutorial that we could add to the the links for all of the new people and for the Big Gives.  (Any volunteers?)

I think I am like you and use a lot of dots and stripes (I have finally convinced DD one or the other not both in a skirt LOL). 

When I am using a print with a solid, I always make sure the solid matches the print. For example I do a lot of red, white and blue prints. So when I am adding a solid I go with red, white or blue, not green lol. I struggled with my first vida because I had so many prints, that the only solid that worked with all of them was white.


----------



## livndisney

NiniMorris said:


> Mixing and matching fabric has become my LEAST favorite part of sewing!  I normally have no problems...but this latest Give is a BEAR!
> 
> I am out of my element!  LOL  I am making two Dora dresses...problem is, I never watch Dora, so I have no clue how they should look...no ideas in my feeble brain.  I have started and stopped at least 4 times already!  At first I tried to make them with fabric in my stash.  I even cut up my daughter's Fairy Frost to make them.  Then I discovered the fabric was too light to really work with the Dora appliques... which to me seemed to be the ODDEST colors!
> 
> So I found some half way decent Dora fabric and thought surely I could supplement with what I had in my stash.  I mean I'm only making 2 Simply Sweets.
> 
> 
> Well 2 tries later, I have the bodices cut, the 'sleeves' cut and won't be using either version that is sitting on my sewing tabe.
> 
> Today I will get the courage to try for another version!  I think from now on I will make sure I have a vision before I cut up the fabric!  LOL
> 
> 
> And...by the way how many different colors can purple be!!!!!! I have never had trouble mixing and matching different purples before.  Blue and Red undertones have always been nice together...provided you have a nice 'print' to tie them together...what happened?
> 
> 
> Sheesh!
> 
> 
> Nini



Purple can be atleast 6 different colors, and I have all 6 just waiting for the perfect project LOL.  I wish I had known you were looking for Dora, I just found (in my fabric) a Dora print and a Diego print, that I doubt I will ever use.


----------



## billwendy

livndisney said:


> With all this talk of great fabric sales at Joanns, I would like to pose this question......
> 
> How does everyone choose which fabrics to mix and match? I often get an idea that I think would work, but then when I place the fabrics next to each other-it doesn't work.
> 
> When I sew for my dd(you know she has her "own" style LOL) I go a little "wild". Especially when she picks the fabric.
> 
> But when sewing for the public or for the Big Gives I double and triple check that the colors/and or fabric work well together.  What does everyone else do?  Sometimes things just don't work



Im kind of a chicken when it comes to trying to mach things up...I like it when they put things together that are in the same line - lol



cogero said:


> okay I have a question. I would like to add some names to things with the Disney Font (which I would need to purchase) for me to do it I would need a soft ware right?
> 
> Is this something I could do with Stitch Era Universal and is it hard to do?



YES!! Its easy Chiara- you could so do it!!!!!!!! SE is able to use fonts that are on your computer -so if you have that font dowloaded on your computer, you can use that!!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

billwendy said:


> Im kind of a chicken when it comes to trying to mach things up...I like it when they put things together that are in the same line - lol
> 
> 
> 
> YES!! Its easy Chiara- you could so do it!!!!!!!! SE is able to use fonts that are on your computer -so if you have that font dowloaded on your computer, you can use that!!!!



Wendy.. I have the free SE...I can't gt it to do ANYTHING!  Well...I take that back.  After spending 4 hours, I was able to get it to take the Disney font and make a word...I just couldn't tell how big it would be if actually stitched out...but it didn't matter, because I couldn't get it to save so that I could even load it on the machine!!!


Please do a super easy tute on that!  

Well...my daughter came down and put her hands on the PERFECT pink that went with the fabrics I was already using...so the Simply Sweet will now have a band on the bottom.  Of course, now my serger ran out of thread!  I have had my serger for a year and a half and am still using the cones I bought with it.  So I guess I shouldn't complain too much!  Now...do I go out and get more thread...wait a minute...my serger is 4 thread but I only use three...maybe the other cone is somewhere....


It is going to be one of those days!


Nini


LOL


----------



## cogero

billwendy said:


> Im kind of a chicken when it comes to trying to mach things up...I like it when they put things together that are in the same line - lol
> 
> 
> 
> YES!! Its easy Chiara- you could so do it!!!!!!!! SE is able to use fonts that are on your computer -so if you have that font dowloaded on your computer, you can use that!!!!



Thanks Wendy. I think I will look into it I have loads of fonts so that is great to know.


----------



## livndisney

NiniMorris said:


> Wendy.. I have the free SE...I can't gt it to do ANYTHING!  Well...I take that back.  After spending 4 hours, I was able to get it to take the Disney font and make a word...I just couldn't tell how big it would be if actually stitched out...but it didn't matter, because I couldn't get it to save so that I could even load it on the machine!!!
> 
> 
> Please do a super easy tute on that!
> 
> Well...my daughter came down and put her hands on the PERFECT pink that went with the fabrics I was already using...so the Simply Sweet will now have a band on the bottom.  Of course, now my serger ran out of thread!  I have had my serger for a year and a half and am still using the cones I bought with it.  So I guess I shouldn't complain too much!  Now...do I go out and get more thread...wait a minute...my serger is 4 thread but I only use three...maybe the other cone is somewhere....
> 
> 
> It is going to be one of those days!
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> 
> LOL



All I can say Nini is  and


----------



## littlepeppers

I've been in a funk.  I bought a new embroidery machine and that didn't work, so I'm going to try buying patterns to see if it works.

Thinking of getting the Emma Swing Top.  I saw Lisa's tutorial on it.  Are there any other tutorials on the Emma Swing Top out there?  I am a picture kind of person.

Everything is sooooo beautiful lately, but I just can't get moving.  I've been bookmarking your wonderful outfits like crazy for when I get moving again.

I think I need a vacation, but WDW is out of the question this year.  Next years tuition is a killer.

Please send the sewing fairy this way!


----------



## billwendy

cogero said:


> Thanks Wendy. I think I will look into it I have loads of fonts so that is great to know.



Chiara - I hope you know I meant the free version of SE...lol...

Nini - Froggy is the MASTER at SE!!!!! All I can do is add names/simple words - people have been kind enough to help me when I needed the words on a curve or anything complicated....lol...

When you first open the program, there is a little  tute on Lettering? I think its the 3rd one from the left?????? There is a little box next to where you type lettering in that lets you put in the size of the letter, or you can grab and stretch the whole word on the design to make it bigger.....

Im getting ready to head to the Big Joann's - lol!!!! Also saw that tshirts are 5 for 10 at Michaels starting tomorrow!!!!!!!


----------



## Singledad

NiniMorris said:


> I am out of my element!  LOL  I am making two Dora dresses...problem is, I never watch Dora, so I have no clue how they should look...no ideas in my feeble brain.
> 
> Nini



Google Dora the explorer dress and you should see a TON of them. there is a pink like purple and orange that I see often. but, yeah, just google and start scheming!


----------



## livndisney

billwendy said:


> Chiara - I hope you know I meant the free version of SE...lol...
> 
> Nini - Froggy is the MASTER at SE!!!!! All I can do is add names/simple words - people have been kind enough to help me when I needed the words on a curve or anything complicated....lol...
> 
> When you first open the program, there is a little  tute on Lettering? I think its the 3rd one from the left?????? There is a little box next to where you type lettering in that lets you put in the size of the letter, or you can grab and stretch the whole word on the design to make it bigger.....
> 
> Im getting ready to head to the Big Joann's - lol!!!! Also saw that tshirts are 5 for 10 at Michaels starting tomorrow!!!!!!!



Wendy, you know you are not helping right? LOL I can usually avoid Michaels, since it is in a totally different direction than Joann's, but I think they sent me a coupon LOL.


----------



## SallyfromDE

DMGeurts said:


> *Just when you thought the questions had ended...
> 
> How do you finish your seams???  Do you thread the chain back into the loops by hand?  Or to your turn your project around and go back over the top?
> 
> So far, I've been threading the chain into the needle and tucking it behind my serged stitches.  This does get slightly annoying, just because my average seam length is 5"... so I have to do this a lot.
> 
> I am just curious to see what everyone does, and if there is an easier way.
> 
> D~*



It depends. If I'm not going to be covering up the newly serged part with more serging (like a ruffle or another fabric seam), I just cut and end it. If it's a finished seam, I run the chain stitch up trough the seam (but this doesn't happen very often). Or I just cut it and use some fabric glue, which was taught in a serge class. 



dianemom2 said:


> I don't know anything about art.  I just hold the fabric next to each other and if they look nice, I go with it.  Sometimes I do various shades of the same color and sometimes I go for a lot of contrast.  At the fabric store they often put fabrics in the same area that are designed to go together and compliment each other.  Every once in a while I will get a terrible combination and won't be happy with the results but usually things turn out great.  I just go with my instincts.



In a quilting class many years ago, and about the only thing that has stuck with me from that class,  , is to use the color squares on the border of the fabric. It has squares of the colors that have been used in that pattern. It helps to make co-ordiinating easier.


----------



## NiniMorris

To all my friends here who helped me through last Tuesday night with prayers and conversations...I didn't want to leave you all hanging in suspense about the guy they were looking for.  I have purposely waited a while to post this, because I am trying not to editorialize.

So, suffice it to say they got him last night.




Now...I do not like Dora!  (or at least my version of her!)  She has been nothing but trouble today...and I think she will wait until tomorrow to get finished, or maybe even on Monday!


I ran over a pin with my serger...I was lucky and did not break the blade, but I think something is bent because I can't get more than a few inches sewn without the thread breaking.  So after the millionth time of rethreading, I decided it needs to have a vacation, so I will wait a while...


I think it might be time for a nap!



Nini


----------



## SallyfromDE

I need eveyone's opinion on colors. Kirsta wants me to make her a "Tangled" tunic, similar to the Snow White I made her last year. So I went and looked at some colors, and I know this was in discussion on the Movie vs. the Parks. So I'm hoping everyone can help me decide. Of course I'll aske Kirsta her opinion. She even wants to have a long braid. Which I found. Yes, we go over board at our house. 

Dark Mauve
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Pink
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heather Fushia
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BrightPink
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm looking at interlock knit, because I think it's cooler and doesn't wrinkle much.  I'm thinking of the Mauve bottom with Pink top. Anyone have an opinion?


----------



## Disneymom1218

SallyfromDE said:


> I need eveyone's opinion on colors. Kirsta wants me to make her a "Tangled" tunic, similar to the Snow White I made her last year. So I went and looked at some colors, and I know this was in discussion on the Movie vs. the Parks. So I'm hoping everyone can help me decide. Of course I'll aske Kirsta her opinion. She even wants to have a long braid. Which I found. Yes, we go over board at our house.
> 
> Dark Mauve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather Fushia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrightPink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at interlock knit, because I think it's cooler and doesn't wrinkle much.  I'm thinking of the Mauve bottom with Pink top. Anyone have an opinion?


I agree with you, the top 2 colors. Can't wait to see your finished product.


----------



## PixieDust32

Hi ladies, I met this nice lady at Etsy, she is looking for donations for a fundraiser, she has a terminal ill grandson, she posted here at the DIS. I thought maybe we could do something like we do the Wish families, I hope is ok to post, if not let me know. She's not a scam.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40480099#post40480099


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

PixieDust32 said:


> Hi ladies, I met this nice lady at Etsy, she is looking for donations for a fundraiser, she has a terminal ill grandson, she posted here at the DIS. I thought maybe we could do something like we do the Wish families, I hope is ok to post, if not let me know. She's not a scam.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40480099#post40480099



The link didn't work...


----------



## PixieDust32

OH  I think it was deleted  I will let her know. I know we have to be aware of scammers but she is not one of them.


----------



## revrob

I've been on a role tonight!  I've been embroidering shirts to go with easy fits that are still to be made.  I'm sewing up that stuff I bought from Joann's yesterday.  I've got several more to make, but this is what I accomplished tonight.

I quickly digitized the A in a zigzag stitch.  I'm making ruffled easy fits in the same fabric.






another shirt with the same plan - using the fabric that is used here in the flower to make ruffled easy fits






This pillowcase dress I made at scrapbook retreat two weeks ago now.  I just added the chocolate bunny tonight (it literally stitched out in single digit minutes!)




I've got several things still in the works.  I'll try to remember to post once I get them done!


----------



## revrob

I promise, I read the instructions.  Tried to insert those pictures from facebook, and it didn't work.  UGH!  progress!

Ok, I guess I got it!


----------



## cogero

I have been busy tonite upgrading my mac operating system and am still upgrading my iPhoto this has been going on for almost 3 hours. UGH. but it is actually working better already so I guess that is good.


----------



## jessica52877

Question about Joann's coupon, Was it sent via email? I get emails all the time but the coupons are only ever for online and it drives me bonkers. I need to run down there tomorrow and if anyone has one they can pass on to me I would be greatful!


----------



## NaeNae

jessica52877 said:


> Question about Joann's coupon, Was it sent via email? I get emails all the time but the coupons are only ever for online and it drives me bonkers. I need to run down there tomorrow and if anyone has one they can pass on to me I would be greatful! My email addy is just like my name here at y ahoo.



Check your email!


----------



## jessica52877

NaeNae said:


> Check your email!



Thanks! Got it! Now if only it would stop raining!!


----------



## PixieDust32

*Can you make applique with Cricut? *


----------



## billwendy

So what are the great deals everyone is getting this weekend at Joann's? I did get some embroidery thread(2 big spools) and some tuttifruti and kid fabric (2 yards each), mickey buttons from the scrapbook section for $20! What are you all finding? THey didnt have any good disney fabric at mine, but it was 50% off - so would it be 50% off plus 25% off making it 75% off???????


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

Miz Diz said:


> Great job on the shirring!  Love your creations.
> 
> We just found out we passed ROFR.  My agent said Disney is passing everything right now.
> 
> Where did you buy the Vida?  I have looked online and every where I find, it says it is out of stock.



I got it at BanberryPlace.com. It came super quick, but I see they are out of San Antonio, and I am in Houston so it didn't have too far to travel LoL. I am going to try it for the first time tomorrow! I am very excited!



billwendy said:


> So what are the great deals everyone is getting this weekend at Joann's? I did get some embroidery thread(2 big spools) and some tuttifruti and kid fabric (2 yards each), mickey buttons from the scrapbook section for $20! What are you all finding? THey didnt have any good disney fabric at mine, but it was 50% off - so would it be 50% off plus 25% off making it 75% off???????



Oh girl... I just got home from JoAnn's not long ago... I dropped a TON of money. I had the 25% coupon, two 40% coupons and a 50% coupon. I got the Mickey Comic Strip, a Mickey argyle, Tigger, Tinkerbelle, the pre-shirred fabric in Little Mermaid, Minnie and the Princesses. I also got some fabric for my boys some Easter shorts, some denim for shorts for my boys, and what would a JoAnn trip be without Minnie dot fabric  Anyhow... I also got thread, serger thread, elastic, a snap plier/press thing, stabilizer, solid fabric for appliques, some pirate fabric, some random other fabric for dresses for my DD. I also got some Easter craft supplies for my boys (we homeschool and they LOVE crafts!). Anyways... considering what all I got I guess I did well, the bottom of the receipt says I saved $162.05 but boy- I totally didn't think I'd spend that much money ($172)! The Disney prints are 50% off... so something priced 9.99 is on sale for 4.99, then you get the additional 25% off the 4.99 making it 3.74 a yard- at least that is how I understood it. Anyways... now comes the hard part... figuring out where to store all of this fabric!! I am completely out of room in all my bins!


----------



## sheridee32

My dgd got an Ariel pettiskirt for her b-day it is the new ones at the disney store. She has asked me forever to make her the Ariel that Lisa did a few years ago on a vida I asked her if I could case it so here is my version I am no where as god at hand appliqueing as her but I think it came out ok I even did the eyes and mouth. I hope she likes it got to get more things made just found out we are all meeting at disney in may but the corker is hubby and I are leaving the 6th of April. We are going to stay with daughter who works at disney for 4 weeks but then we are going to stay at the campground for 20 days. So my work is cut out.


----------



## VBAndrea

billwendy said:


> So what are the great deals everyone is getting this weekend at Joann's? I did get some embroidery thread(2 big spools) and some tuttifruti and kid fabric (2 yards each), mickey buttons from the scrapbook section for $20! What are you all finding? THey didnt have any good disney fabric at mine, but it was 50% off - so would it be 50% off plus 25% off making it 75% off???????


I mainly got Calico Keepsakes and Debbie Mumm fabrics.  I did get three Disney fabrics, but nothing wowed me.  I got a light blue Mickey (the arygyl one) figuring it would be cute for BG bowling shirts, a Tink just because and a small amount of Little Mermaid -- I really didnt love the fabric but it was the right size for making luggage tags or Eye Spy Bags.  

Both our stores have crappy scrapbook sections -- they don't have the Mickey buttons.  I have to buy those with ACMoore coupons, and the only pack I ever bought is missing ~ no clue where it is!  And AC Moore has t-shirts on sale this week too -- 5 for $10 but only includes adult and youth sizes (last time they had the sale I needed a toddler size!).  I fear hand appliqueing t's so rarely do and rarely buy them, but I know those of you with embroidery machines use a lot of them.



MyDisneyTrio said:


> Oh girl... I just got home from JoAnn's not long ago... I dropped a TON of money. I had the 25% coupon, two 40% coupons and a 50% coupon. I got the Mickey Comic Strip, a Mickey argyle, Tigger, Tinkerbelle, the pre-shirred fabric in Little Mermaid, Minnie and the Princesses. I also got some fabric for my boys some Easter shorts, some denim for shorts for my boys, and what would a JoAnn trip be without Minnie dot fabric  Anyhow... I also got thread, serger thread, elastic, a snap plier/press thing, stabilizer, solid fabric for appliques, some pirate fabric, some random other fabric for dresses for my DD. I also got some Easter craft supplies for my boys (we homeschool and they LOVE crafts!). Anyways... considering what all I got I guess I did well, the bottom of the receipt says I saved $162.05 but boy- I totally didn't think I'd spend that much money ($172)! The Disney prints are 50% off... so something priced 9.99 is on sale for 4.99, then you get the additional 25% off the 4.99 making it 3.74 a yard- at least that is how I understood it. Anyways... now comes the hard part... figuring out where to store all of this fabric!! I am completely out of room in all my bins!


I saved more than I spent at both stores I went too   You figured the calculation correctly but most Dis fabric I bought was $8.99 so $3.37 a yard on sale.  Can't beat that as Walmart's Dis fabrics are all around $5.00 now (unless you get lucky and can find anyt on clearance for $2.50/yd which has happened for me a couple of times in the last two or three months).  I mamaged to refanagle a cabinet and all my fabric is stored now -- I stored a bunch unwashed in a separate cabinet for now since it seems to fold tighter unwashed.  Usually I wash everything right away.



sheridee32 said:


> My dgd got an Ariel pettiskirt for her b-day it is the new ones at the disney store. She has asked me forever to make her the Ariel that Lisa did a few years ago on a vida I asked her if I could case it so here is my version I am no where as god at hand appliqueing as her but I think it came out ok I even did the eyes and mouth. I hope she likes it got to get more things made just found out we are all meeting at disney in may but the corker is hubby and I are leaving the 6th of April. We are going to stay with daughter who works at disney for 4 weeks but then we are going to stay at the campground for 20 days. So my work is cut out.


I better get more sleep -- I read "dog" rather than "dgd" ~ course might help if my dogs wouldn't wake me up so early to go out!  Anyhoo, the shirt is beautiful.  I love the large sized applique.  Did you open the shirt to do it?  And you did some really tiny details too!  I usually paint eyes and lips if they are small.  I guarantee your dgd will like it!


----------



## sheridee32

VBAndrea said:


> I mainly got Calico Keepsakes and Debbie Mumm fabrics.  I did get three Disney fabrics, but nothing wowed me.  I got a light blue Mickey (the arygyl one) figuring it would be cute for BG bowling shirts, a Tink just because and a small amount of Little Mermaid -- I really didnt love the fabric but it was the right size for making luggage tags or Eye Spy Bags.
> 
> Both our stores have crappy scrapbook sections -- they don't have the Mickey buttons.  I have to buy those with ACMoore coupons, and the only pack I ever bought is missing ~ no clue where it is!  And AC Moore has t-shirts on sale this week too -- 5 for $10 but only includes adult and youth sizes (last time they had the sale I needed a toddler size!).  I fear hand appliqueing t's so rarely do and rarely buy them, but I know those of you with embroidery machines use a lot of them.
> 
> 
> I saved more than I spent at both stores I went too   You figured the calculation correctly but most Dis fabric I bought was $8.99 so $3.37 a yard on sale.  Can't beat that as Walmart's Dis fabrics are all around $5.00 now (unless you get lucky and can find anyt on clearance for $2.50/yd which has happened for me a couple of times in the last two or three months).  I mamaged to refanagle a cabinet and all my fabric is stored now -- I stored a bunch unwashed in a separate cabinet for now since it seems to fold tighter unwashed.  Usually I wash everything right away.
> 
> 
> I better get more sleep -- I read "dog" rather than "dgd" ~ course might help if my dogs wouldn't wake me up so early to go out!  Anyhoo, the shirt is beautiful.  I love the large sized applique.  Did you open the shirt to do it?  And you did some really tiny details too!  I usually paint eyes and lips if they are small.  I guarantee your dgd will like it!



yes i opened it up


----------



## DMGeurts

revrob said:


> I've been on a role tonight!  I've been embroidering shirts to go with easy fits that are still to be made.  I'm sewing up that stuff I bought from Joann's yesterday.  I've got several more to make, but this is what I accomplished tonight.
> 
> I quickly digitized the A in a zigzag stitch.  I'm making ruffled easy fits in the same fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another shirt with the same plan - using the fabric that is used here in the flower to make ruffled easy fits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pillowcase dress I made at scrapbook retreat two weeks ago now.  I just added the chocolate bunny tonight (it literally stitched out in single digit minutes!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got several things still in the works.  I'll try to remember to post once I get them done!



These are so cute!  I love the fabric inside the "A"!  



sheridee32 said:


> My dgd got an Ariel pettiskirt for her b-day it is the new ones at the disney store. She has asked me forever to make her the Ariel that Lisa did a few years ago on a vida I asked her if I could case it so here is my version I am no where as god at hand appliqueing as her but I think it came out ok I even did the eyes and mouth. I hope she likes it got to get more things made just found out we are all meeting at disney in may but the corker is hubby and I are leaving the 6th of April. We are going to stay with daughter who works at disney for 4 weeks but then we are going to stay at the campground for 20 days. So my work is cut out.



WOW!!!  That is *huge*!  And *gorgeous*!  Great job!!  



PurpleEars said:


> A shirt for an older sister:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An AK set:
> A dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 matching bowling shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



These are amazing... I love the AK dress!  



SallyfromDE said:


> Dark Mauve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather Fushia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrightPink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at interlock knit, because I think it's cooler and doesn't wrinkle much.  I'm thinking of the Mauve bottom with Pink top. Anyone have an opinion?



I say dark mauve and pink.

I forgot to quote... but I only got 2 yards of fabric at JoAnn's from the sale!    I didn't need anything... and I have a ton of fabric on the way from Etsy.  I did get a bunch of zippers (I successfully did my first zipper yesterday)... and about 20 spools of thead - most of it for my new serger (which I am still loving) and a bunch of purse making supplies. 

I have my Rosetta cut out - but I plan to do a few modifications to it (cross-body strap - adjustable, adding a zipper to the top).  I also have a bunch of accessories cut out to go with it...  I made a wallet yesterday, I have a coin purse/CC wallet all cut out and ready to be stitched together this morning, plus a coupon envelope and I want to make a key fob of some sort... really - this is more fun than I ever thought it would be.  The only bummer is that I can't assemble the Rosetta until my matching ribbon gets here.  

D~


----------



## ellenbenny

Wanted to share a free baby sun hat tutorial I came across yesterday, I know someone was making sunhats for a big give.

http://www.mesewcrazy.com/2011/03/keeping-those-noggins-protected-baby.html

This one only fits up to size 2, but I would think you could upsize it.

Hope it helps someone.


----------



## billwendy

Were the Calico 's on sale?


----------



## Fruto76

ellenbenny said:


> Wanted to share a free baby sun hat tutorial I came across yesterday, I know someone was making sunhats for a big give.
> 
> http://www.mesewcrazy.com/2011/03/keeping-those-noggins-protected-baby.html
> 
> This one only fits up to size 2, but I would think you could upsize it.
> 
> Hope it helps someone.


 AH, that was me- Thank you! I found a pattern on Etsy and am just waiting on it to be sent via email...not so patiently I may add. I just might end up using this one, its really cute.



billwendy said:


> Were the Calico 's on sale?


 Yes, 40% off.
CORRECTED! - Oh no Wendy, I just grabbed my ad, the Calicos were part of sale that ended yesterday, the 26th. I'm sorry. , but  the 40% off coupon would work if you got one, since its not on sale today. I'm sorry!


----------



## VBAndrea

billwendy said:


> Were the Calico 's on sale?


They were 40% off which is the best I have ever seen them off, especially when combined with 25% off.



Fruto76 said:


> Yes, 40% off.
> CORRECTED! - Oh no Wendy, I just grabbed my ad, the Calicos were part of sale that ended yesterday, the 26th. I'm sorry. , but  the 40% off coupon would work if you got one, since its not on sale today. I'm sorry!


Oh no!  I didn't realize they ended on Saturday.  Shoot.  I am making some Aivilo totes for gifts and decided I was going to make myself one or two more and was going to head to Joann's for more of the Calicos.  Grrrrrr!!!!  My 40% off coupon ended yesterday too, and besides, I'd want approximately six fabrics.  I need to work on other projects I have the fabric for anyway.  Thanks for saving me a trip in the freezing rain and hail though.


----------



## cogero

So much cute stuff was posted yesterday. I love the bunny dress. My son is having a rough weekend so nothing is getting done. 


I finally fixed my Mac which is good because I have plans to finish a few things.

Also need to take the girl for dance pictures this afternoon.


----------



## PurpleEars

livndisney said:


> With all this talk of great fabric sales at Joanns, I would like to pose this question......
> 
> How does everyone choose which fabrics to mix and match? I often get an idea that I think would work, but then when I place the fabrics next to each other-it doesn't work.
> 
> When I sew for my dd(you know she has her "own" style LOL) I go a little "wild". Especially when she picks the fabric.
> 
> But when sewing for the public or for the Big Gives I double and triple check that the colors/and or fabric work well together.  What does everyone else do?  Sometimes things just don't work



I use the circles on the edge of printed fabric and go from there. I also try to put the pieces together in sunlight to see how they go together.



aboveH20 said:


> I don't mean to be a tease with the following comment, but I just finished a book for a Big Give (nothing like Andrea's amazing sensory book) and a few people on the Big Give board have asked about it.  I'm making a second one,  taking some photos, and being more careful to write down directions, so I'll offer some mini-directions in a bit.



I saw it and it looks amazing (even though I didn't comment on it)! I can't wait to see your directions.



DMGeurts said:


> *Just when you thought the questions had ended...
> 
> How do you finish your seams???  Do you thread the chain back into the loops by hand?  Or to your turn your project around and go back over the top?
> 
> So far, I've been threading the chain into the needle and tucking it behind my serged stitches.  This does get slightly annoying, just because my average seam length is 5"... so I have to do this a lot.
> 
> I am just curious to see what everyone does, and if there is an easier way.
> 
> D~*



I do the threading the chain thing, but I do mostly adult-sized clothing! I think my serger instruction book said fray check can be used to seal the ends too.



miprender said:


> I posted my AK Tshirts for January's BG. Can you believe that I could not find beige Tshirts for men. I went to Target, Walmart & Kohls.



I am surprised that there were no beige shirts available. It's not like we are talking about an usual colour here. I saw what you made and I am sure they will work perfectly with the colour you chose. I just posted the picture of the dresses over there last night.



NiniMorris said:


> To all my friends here who helped me through last Tuesday night with prayers and conversations...I didn't want to leave you all hanging in suspense about the guy they were looking for.  I have purposely waited a while to post this, because I am trying not to editorialize.
> 
> So, suffice it to say they got him last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now...I do not like Dora!  (or at least my version of her!)  She has been nothing but trouble today...and I think she will wait until tomorrow to get finished, or maybe even on Monday!
> 
> 
> I ran over a pin with my serger...I was lucky and did not break the blade, but I think something is bent because I can't get more than a few inches sewn without the thread breaking.  So after the millionth time of rethreading, I decided it needs to have a vacation, so I will wait a while...
> 
> 
> I think it might be time for a nap!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



I am glad that person is caught and off the streets. I am sorry to hear about your sewing problems. 



revrob said:


> I've been on a role tonight!  I've been embroidering shirts to go with easy fits that are still to be made.  I'm sewing up that stuff I bought from Joann's yesterday.  I've got several more to make, but this is what I accomplished tonight.
> 
> I quickly digitized the A in a zigzag stitch.  I'm making ruffled easy fits in the same fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another shirt with the same plan - using the fabric that is used here in the flower to make ruffled easy fits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pillowcase dress I made at scrapbook retreat two weeks ago now.  I just added the chocolate bunny tonight (it literally stitched out in single digit minutes!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got several things still in the works.  I'll try to remember to post once I get them done!



Wow you have been busy! Everything looks great!



sheridee32 said:


> My dgd got an Ariel pettiskirt for her b-day it is the new ones at the disney store. She has asked me forever to make her the Ariel that Lisa did a few years ago on a vida I asked her if I could case it so here is my version I am no where as god at hand appliqueing as her but I think it came out ok I even did the eyes and mouth. I hope she likes it got to get more things made just found out we are all meeting at disney in may but the corker is hubby and I are leaving the 6th of April. We are going to stay with daughter who works at disney for 4 weeks but then we are going to stay at the campground for 20 days. So my work is cut out.



Awesome job on the outfit! That applique looks amazing!



aboveH20 said:


> Great clothes for the Gives.  The top for the older sister says warm weather, which we're not having where I live.  I love the way the other two outfits coordinate.  They'll be much appreciated, I'm sure.





VBAndrea said:


> Love all of your outfits.  I see your AK fabric got used up quickly.





DMGeurts said:


> These are amazing... I love the AK dress!
> D~



Thanks for your comments on the clothes. In terms of the AK fabric, well, let's just say I bought every single piece of fabric with that print at Fabricland when they were $2/metre. I think I still have 20 metres or so? I think there will be more AK outfits in my future.


----------



## billwendy

Im so bummed - my store didnt have the calico's on sale at all!!!! Grrrrrrr....are the disney prints not on sale anymore either?


----------



## lovesdumbo

billwendy said:


> So what are the great deals everyone is getting this weekend at Joann's? I did get some embroidery thread(2 big spools) and some tuttifruti and kid fabric (2 yards each), mickey buttons from the scrapbook section for $20! What are you all finding? THey didnt have any good disney fabric at mine, but it was 50% off - so would it be 50% off plus 25% off making it 75% off???????


The Disney fabric was 62.5% off (50% + 1/2 of 25%).  I got WAY too much-I got Mickey argyle, Pooh, Pooh flannel, Tigger bounce, Tigger flannel, Eeyore pink, Kermit, Kermit flannel plus my oldest picked out a nice tropical print for me to make an Easter skirt and fabric to make a pillow case so I can teach her to sew.  I hope to make all 5 of us Easyfit PJ pants for our August trip and think I'll make my 2 friends PJ pants for our May trip.  You can't go to Disney without Disney PJ's can you?  




MyDisneyTrio said:


> I got it at BanberryPlace.com. It came super quick, but I see they are out of San Antonio, and I am in Houston so it didn't have too far to travel LoL. I am going to try it for the first time tomorrow! I am very excited!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh girl... I just got home from JoAnn's not long ago... I dropped a TON of money. I had the 25% coupon, two 40% coupons and a 50% coupon. I got the Mickey Comic Strip, a Mickey argyle, Tigger, Tinkerbelle, the pre-shirred fabric in Little Mermaid, Minnie and the Princesses. I also got some fabric for my boys some Easter shorts, some denim for shorts for my boys, and what would a JoAnn trip be without Minnie dot fabric  Anyhow... I also got thread, serger thread, elastic, a snap plier/press thing, stabilizer, solid fabric for appliques, some pirate fabric, some random other fabric for dresses for my DD. I also got some Easter craft supplies for my boys (we homeschool and they LOVE crafts!). Anyways... considering what all I got I guess I did well, the bottom of the receipt says I saved $162.05 but boy- I totally didn't think I'd spend that much money ($172)! The Disney prints are 50% off... so something priced 9.99 is on sale for 4.99, then you get the additional 25% off the 4.99 making it 3.74 a yard- at least that is how I understood it. Anyways... now comes the hard part... figuring out where to store all of this fabric!! I am completely out of room in all my bins!


You'll love the Vida!

I wanted Mickey comic strip but they didn't have any.   A good friend at work has a sister in law that is a manager at a Super JoAnn's.  My friend lives 55miles from work (I'm 12 miles) and the store is in the other direction so a long drive from my house.

I'm running out of room too!  Time to find a home for some NON Disney fabric. Or finish a bunch of projects! 



sheridee32 said:


> My dgd got an Ariel pettiskirt for her b-day it is the new ones at the disney store. She has asked me forever to make her the Ariel that Lisa did a few years ago on a vida I asked her if I could case it so here is my version I am no where as god at hand appliqueing as her but I think it came out ok I even did the eyes and mouth. I hope she likes it got to get more things made just found out we are all meeting at disney in may but the corker is hubby and I are leaving the 6th of April. We are going to stay with daughter who works at disney for 4 weeks but then we are going to stay at the campground for 20 days. So my work is cut out.


Your dgd will LOVE that Ariel top!!!  

Will you be at WDW for nearly 70 days?  How COOL!!!  I couldn't get my DH to agree to 2 weeks-he would probably rather not go but said OK to 10 nights.  We compromised at 12 nights.  I'll be at WDW 5/11 to 5/18.  Will you still be there then?



DMGeurts said:


> I forgot to quote... but I only got 2 yards of fabric at JoAnn's from the sale!    I didn't need anything... and I have a ton of fabric on the way from Etsy.  I did get a bunch of zippers (I successfully did my first zipper yesterday)... and about 20 spools of thead - most of it for my new serger (which I am still loving) and a bunch of purse making supplies.
> 
> I have my Rosetta cut out - but I plan to do a few modifications to it (cross-body strap - adjustable, adding a zipper to the top).  I also have a bunch of accessories cut out to go with it...  I made a wallet yesterday, I have a coin purse/CC wallet all cut out and ready to be stitched together this morning, plus a coupon envelope and I want to make a key fob of some sort... really - this is more fun than I ever thought it would be.  The only bummer is that I can't assemble the Rosetta until my matching ribbon gets here.
> 
> D~


I need to try a zipper some day!  

Can't wait to see your Rosetta and whole set-sounds great!



ellenbenny said:


> Wanted to share a free baby sun hat tutorial I came across yesterday, I know someone was making sunhats for a big give.
> 
> http://www.mesewcrazy.com/2011/03/keeping-those-noggins-protected-baby.html
> 
> This one only fits up to size 2, but I would think you could upsize it.
> 
> Hope it helps someone.



That is really cute!  (Love the blog name too.) I once enlarge the bucket hat pattern on the copier and that worked out great.


----------



## VBAndrea

billwendy said:


> Im so bummed - my store didnt have the calico's on sale at all!!!! Grrrrrrr....are the disney prints not on sale anymore either?



Teresa's store didn't have her calico fabrics marked down either.  Must be regional (though I'm not terribly far from you on the East coast).  Licensed are still 50% off today.  Also at 50% off thru today are Debbie Mumm, Interfacing by the yard, anti-pill fleece solids and prints, and silky solids.  40%off is quilter solids.  HTH.

Yay!  I have two BG's finished though I decided to add bracelets to a set so came on line to get wrist measurements.  Will do those and post pics tonight.  Also may add to another BG -- made something for Mom but feel like I should do something for the kids too.  Off to the BG board I go........

Oh, and my machine was giving me fits with the first BG but after a second good cleaning I think it's working decently now.  Phew!


----------



## lovesdumbo

billwendy said:


> Im so bummed - my store didnt have the calico's on sale at all!!!! Grrrrrrr....are the disney prints not on sale anymore either?



Disney prints are still onsale today.


----------



## sheridee32

lovesdumbo said:


> The Disney fabric was 62.5% off (50% + 1/2 of 25%).  I got WAY too much-I got Mickey argyle, Pooh, Pooh flannel, Tigger bounce, Tigger flannel, Eeyore pink, Kermit, Kermit flannel plus my oldest picked out a nice tropical print for me to make an Easter skirt and fabric to make a pillow case so I can teach her to sew.  I hope to make all 5 of us Easyfit PJ pants for our August trip and think I'll make my 2 friends PJ pants for our May trip.  You can't go to Disney without Disney PJ's can you?
> 
> 
> 
> You'll love the Vida!
> 
> I wanted Mickey comic strip but they didn't have any.   A good friend at work has a sister in law that is a manager at a Super JoAnn's.  My friend lives 55miles from work (I'm 12 miles) and the store is in the other direction so a long drive from my house.
> 
> I'm running out of room too!  Time to find a home for some NON Disney fabric. Or finish a bunch of projects!
> 
> 
> Your dgd will LOVE that Ariel top!!!
> 
> Will you be at WDW for nearly 70 days?  How COOL!!!  I couldn't get my DH to agree to 2 weeks-he would probably rather not go but said OK to 10 nights.  We compromised at 12 nights.  I'll be at WDW 5/11 to 5/18.  Will you still be there then?
> 
> 
> I need to try a zipper some day!
> 
> Can't wait to see your Rosetta and whole set-sounds great!
> 
> 
> 
> That is really cute!  (Love the blog name too.) I once enlarge the bucket hat pattern on the copier and that worked out great.



Yes we will still be there we will only be there from the 5th -14th my hubby is thinking of adding ten more days we wont be at just disney my youngest daughter work s for disney so we are going to stay with her my middle daughter and her family are going to meet us there in may my husband did decide to buy season passes that way we can go whenever. My daughter gets a discount on the campsite and she could get us in but we decided that the pass is better so she doesnt have to meet us and get us in we she has to work, and that way she can get my daughters family in. this is our first tripp in aour new rv we are getting this week we are workingon her wedding stuff


----------



## dianemom2

In a quilting class many years ago, and about the only thing that has stuck with me from that class,  , is to use the color squares on the border of the fabric. It has squares of the colors that have been used in that pattern. It helps to make co-ordiinating easier.[/QUOTE]

That's a great idea!  I never thought of it!


----------



## jas0202

I've been MIA. But I have a good reason!   Here is a pic of my new beauty,  next to her two old friends.   My PE770 is here!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

HELP PLEASE!

I am having some troubles with my machine.  Was doing outfits for a BG and had some tension issues where my fabric gathered itself where it wasn't supposed to and the stitching looked a little wonky in parts.  I muddled through.  

I cleaned my bobbin area very well, lubed it and did my next BG project.  I had no issues whatsover with this project.  

Then started sewing some straps for luggage tags and had issues with top stitching looking awful.  Cleaned everything super well again and the result is MUCK!

This is what my stitching looks like ~ top strap is top stitch and lower strap is the underside with looping bobbin thread 











Any ideas other than throwing my machine out the window?  I want to do a stripwork next and there is no way I can do topstitching that looks like this.


----------



## miprender

Revrob and sheridee32 great job on the dresses. 




NiniMorris said:


> To all my friends here who helped me through last Tuesday night with prayers and conversations...I didn't want to leave you all hanging in suspense about the guy they were looking for.  I have purposely waited a while to post this, because I am trying not to editorialize.
> 
> So, suffice it to say they got him last night.
> Nini



Nini it was even on our local news in Providence this morning that they caught the him in GA. 



PixieDust32 said:


> *Can you make applique with Cricut? *



I made some Mickey heads last year with my cricut but my edges were very frayed when you looked closely.  What I did was took some  fabric and ironed on one side of the heat & bond lite and then cut them out on my cricut. Then I peeled off the backing and ironed it on to the Tshirts. I then sewed them on to make them secure. 

Here is a picture of one of the shirts. MinnieMouse was also done on the cricut. I was not that crazy about how they turned out but this was before I had my embroidery machine.








PurpleEars said:


> I am surprised that there were no beige shirts available. It's not like we are talking about an usual colour here. I saw what you made and I am sure they will work perfectly with the colour you chose. I just posted the picture of the dresses over there last night.



I was suprised too and now since I don't need a beige Tshirt I am going to find them everywhere



jas0202 said:


> I've been MIA. But I have a good reason!   Here is a pic of my new beauty,  next to her two old friends.   My PE770 is here!!!







VBAndrea said:


> HELP PLEASE!
> 
> I am having some troubles with my machine.  Was doing outfits for a BG and had some tension issues where my fabric gathered itself where it wasn't supposed to and the stitching looked a little wonky in parts.  I muddled through.
> 
> I cleaned my bobbin area very well, lubed it and did my next BG project.  I had no issues whatsover with this project.
> 
> Then started sewing some straps for luggage tags and had issues with top stitching looking awful.  Cleaned everything super well again and the result is MUCK!
> 
> This is what my stitching looks like ~ top strap is top stitch and lower strap is the underside with looping bobbin thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas other than throwing my machine out the window?  I want to do a stripwork next and there is no way I can do topstitching that looks like this.



The only other thing I can think of is maybe changing the needle


----------



## VBAndrea

miprender said:


> The only other thing I can think of is maybe changing the needle



I just read to try that.  I also read to try adjusting the thread tension and rethread everythign and/or rewind the bobbin thread.  And I read to get in and clean every last piece of lint with an artists brush to reach down.  I did see some lint I couldn't get at so I will try that.

The needle may be the issue b/c I just used it to make a tote which means the needle went through iron on interfacing and may be a bit gummed up from that -- though that project sewed beautifully.


----------



## NiniMorris

jas0202 said:


> I've been MIA. But I have a good reason!   Here is a pic of my new beauty,  next to her two old friends.   My PE770 is here!!!




There is no stopping you now!!!!

Have fun!

Nini


----------



## NiniMorris

miprender said:


> Nini it was even on our local news in Providence this morning that they caught the him in GA.



Just wished the new media could tell the whole story!  

Nini


----------



## jessica52877

Did change thread colors? Sometimes my thread will "stick" and then it pulls the stitching too much. Usually towards the end of a spool or bobbin. Otherwise, my only guess is look for a thread and dust again. 

Hope you figure something out.


----------



## ireland_nicole

billwendy said:


> So what are the great deals everyone is getting this weekend at Joann's? I did get some embroidery thread(2 big spools) and some tuttifruti and kid fabric (2 yards each), mickey buttons from the scrapbook section for $20! What are you all finding? THey didnt have any good disney fabric at mine, but it was 50% off - so would it be 50% off plus 25% off making it 75% off???????



It worked out to be a pretty good deal- I went to the two that were close to me and ended up spending about $100- oops; although I saved over $200.  I got a bunch of Disney although they didn't have the comic strip- I'd have loved that!  I got acute princess fabric though with Tiana and the usual 3 together.  It's in the wash now, it took three loads to get it all; I guess I went a little nuts- time to start ramping up for more gives, I guess- I also got a yard of sponge bob fabric because sometimes it's a kiddos fave character and I hadn't seen much.


----------



## VBAndrea

jessica52877 said:


> Did change thread colors? Sometimes my thread will "stick" and then it pulls the stitching too much. Usually towards the end of a spool or bobbin. Otherwise, my only guess is look for a thread and dust again.
> 
> Hope you figure something out.



I think it's fixed (for now at least!).  Three things were wrong -- the bobbin thread wasn't lined up right (it was but somehow came out).  The real culprit was the thread.  I have a horizontal thread holder (which I DETEST) and some thread came off the spool and got wrapped around the metal holder .  It made it so the thread was too tight to come off the spool properly, which may have caused the bobbin thread to go askew.  Those two things made all the loops go away but the tension still didn't look quite right so I changed the needle and it looks pretty good now. THANKS MIPRENDER 

I also wonder if the thread has anything to do with it.  I went from using thread I got at Joann's to thread I picked up at Walmart.  Same brand, but I think Joann's might have "fresher" thread.

Thanks for your input.



ireland_nicole said:


> It worked out to be a pretty good deal- I went to the two that were close to me and ended up spending about $100- oops; although I saved over $200.  I got a bunch of Disney although they didn't have the comic strip- I'd have loved that!  I got acute princess fabric though with Tiana and the usual 3 together.  It's in the wash now, it took three loads to get it all; I guess I went a little nuts- time to start ramping up for more gives, I guess- I also got a yard of sponge bob fabric because sometimes it's a kiddos fave character and I hadn't seen much.


I saw that Sponge Bob and it was cute for Sponge Bob and I thought it might be good for a BG, but I despise Sponge Bob and figured it might break my already problematic machine so I passed on it.  I actually even had a hard time making Caden a SB card

Even though you spent close to $100 I have you beat -- I spend $143 between my two Joann's.  I haven't washed a thing yet -- I made a special spot in a cabinet labeled unwashed fabric (hate doing that but I did 5 loads of laundry the past two days and I'm sick of it).


----------



## DMGeurts

jas0202 said:


> I've been MIA. But I have a good reason!   Here is a pic of my new beauty,  next to her two old friends.   My PE770 is here!!!



Congratulations!!!  It looks awesome!  




VBAndrea said:


> HELP PLEASE!
> 
> I am having some troubles with my machine.  Was doing outfits for a BG and had some tension issues where my fabric gathered itself where it wasn't supposed to and the stitching looked a little wonky in parts.  I muddled through.
> 
> I cleaned my bobbin area very well, lubed it and did my next BG project.  I had no issues whatsover with this project.
> 
> Then started sewing some straps for luggage tags and had issues with top stitching looking awful.  Cleaned everything super well again and the result is MUCK!
> 
> This is what my stitching looks like ~ top strap is top stitch and lower strap is the underside with looping bobbin thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas other than throwing my machine out the window?  I want to do a stripwork next and there is no way I can do topstitching that looks like this.



I don't think I can help...  my suggestion would be to try a new needle and maybe a different bobbin.  But it sounds like you are trying those things already.  I hope you are able to figure it out.

D~


----------



## livndisney

billwendy said:


> So what are the great deals everyone is getting this weekend at Joann's? I did get some embroidery thread(2 big spools) and some tuttifruti and kid fabric (2 yards each), mickey buttons from the scrapbook section for $20! What are you all finding? THey didnt have any good disney fabric at mine, but it was 50% off - so would it be 50% off plus 25% off making it 75% off???????



Ok so I caved and went to my old Joann's today..........

Disney fabric that was normally 9.99 on sale for 4.50 then 25% off. So each yard was about 3.35.

I bought some basic solids, normally 3.99 on sale for 2.99 then 25% off. So each yard was about 2.00 a yard.


I spent 67 and saved 77.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Hey Girls,
I know, we all sew- but surely there are some other Mamas that have had to book transportation.
Right now I have a transportation company booked to take us to and from airport for $90
But I would really like a minivan for our entire stay. But the prices seem so much higher than what I paid last year.

If you are good at the stuff....So far Budget with a promo code for $359.63, then I add in 1 car seat ($65) and I'm back over $400. I told Dh and he is saying no for that price. 
We are there May 10-18th, 5 days at BWV and 3 more at AKL....
I figure my 5yr old I can prob pack her booster seat in a suitcase


----------



## jas0202

SEU users... can you help? 

So,  I am doing some really simple things in stitch era,  like applique and word underneath.   I get the outline stitches, and the tackdown stitches.   It took some fiddling,  but I also got the satin stitch the right size and in the right place.   Here is is issued though... the stitches are coming out right where the jump stitches are between figures/letters.   Do I need to specifically add extra stitches to lock the stitches around each figure? I have just been adding areas or adding text and letting stitch era do the rest.   If so... how do I create such a "locking stitch" so to speak?


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hey Girls,
> I know, we all sew- but surely there are some other Mamas that have had to book transportation.
> Right now I have a transportation company booked to take us to and from airport for $90
> But I would really like a minivan for our entire stay. But the prices seem so much higher than what I paid last year.
> 
> If you are good at the stuff....So far Budget with a promo code for $359.63, then I add in 1 car seat ($65) and I'm back over $400. I told Dh and he is saying no for that price.
> We are there May 10-18th, 5 days at BWV and 3 more at AKL....
> I figure my 5yr old I can prob pack her booster seat in a suitcase




Are you flying with the little one as a lap baby?  If not, consider using the carseat onboard, it makes for a safer flight, she's used to riding in it in the car for long distances probably, so a flight is no different.  If she is a lap baby, check your airline, many don't charge for carseats as luggage, and you can probably gate-claim it if you want to avoid it going into general luggage.  They sell bags just for this, but you could easily sew a big red drawstring bag and embroider "GATE CLAIM" in big letters on it like the purchased bags do.  Either way it costs less and is guaranteed to be cleaner than a rental seat you don't know the history of.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

I haven't been on here in days and so much cute stuff posted!  I did get one big give finished and the family has received it so I'll post pics.

Stripwork jumpers for AK.






I didn't think to get a picture of the back but they all have an elephant, rhino and giraffe.  

AK t-shirts for the older siblings.






The jungle animals are Heather's designs and the AK logo is Froggy's.  They all stitched out beautifully.


----------



## kelly1218

I LOVE those jumpers!!!!!


I haven't sewn anything in weeks now.....But DH decided he wanted to play with fabric.... 








Yes...that is my car.....


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

jas0202 said:


> SEU users... can you help?
> 
> So,  I am doing some really simple things in stitch era,  like applique and word underneath.   I get the outline stitches, and the tackdown stitches.   It took some fiddling,  but I also got the satin stitch the right size and in the right place.   Here is is issued though... the stitches are coming out right where the jump stitches are between figures/letters.   Do I need to specifically add extra stitches to lock the stitches around each figure? I have just been adding areas or adding text and letting stitch era do the rest.   If so... how do I create such a "locking stitch" so to speak?



when you have the program openned and have the stitch selected before you make any actual stitches on the fabric - the top bar where you choose your options for stitch length, type, denisty, etc - towards the right should be a place that you can choose to cut jump stitches, have a lock stith for the start, and then the lock at the end.





For those asking about adding Words/names using SEU -- this is the bar you should have across the top of the screen-




make sure you have true type font selected on the left, pick your font,Type what words you want in the box,  move to the right and pick your stitch type, this is where you can change it from outline to solid, etc. you can also add the locking stitche and select to cut jump stitches. Granted if your machine doesn't cut them, you can select it but it won't happen.
HTH someone.


----------



## aboveH20

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I haven't been on here in days and so much cute stuff posted!  I did get one big give finished and the family has received it so I'll post pics.
> 
> Stripwork jumpers for AK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think to get a picture of the back but they all have an elephant, rhino and giraffe.
> 
> AK t-shirts for the older siblings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jungle animals are Heather's designs and the AK logo is Froggy's.  They all stitched out beautifully.



The entire set is wonderful.  I can just about picture seeing the family walking towards the Tree of Life.  They will look -- and feel - so special.


----------



## SarahJN

I haven't been able to keep up.  



aimeeg said:


> Tonight I finished a little Cinderella top/dress.





aimeeg said:


> This is what I did today. I really really really want to keep it for my daughter. I need to convince myself that I can make another one! LOL



Love these 2 dresses!



Granna4679 said:


> I have been trying to stay off of the computer at night so that I can get all of my sewing orders done.  I have only been getting on at work during the day...that way I get paid to be on the computer (tee hee...prob not this site though).
> 
> Anyway, I love everything that has been posted lately....way TMTQ but I have been trying to post a little each day.  I just can't pass up telling someone when I think they have done an incredible job.  So much talent!
> 
> I finished a few dresses (customer orders) that I can post now.
> 
> A dress with Castle print....I love this fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back (my favorite part)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dress for Hollywood Studios...I tried to match up a strip of fabric with each applique (Toy story fabric with Woody, Einsteins fabric with June, etc)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my favorite...Pooh...for Crystal Palace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and back



These turned out great.



saraheeyore said:


> MyDisneyTrio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried shirring for the first time last week... it was not a very enjoyable experience, but I figured out what I was doing wrong, so next time it should go better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I love the fabric and it looks like you did a great job shirring. reminds me i haven't done one of them dresses for ages i may have to try another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm afraid to try elastic thread.  I read some folks with Brothers have trouble with the bobbin.  Cute dress!
Click to expand...


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Are you flying with the little one as a lap baby?  If not, consider using the carseat onboard, it makes for a safer flight, she's used to riding in it in the car for long distances probably, so a flight is no different.  If she is a lap baby, check your airline, many don't charge for carseats as luggage, and you can probably gate-claim it if you want to avoid it going into general luggage.  They sell bags just for this, but you could easily sew a big red drawstring bag and embroider "GATE CLAIM" in big letters on it like the purchased bags do.  Either way it costs less and is guaranteed to be cleaner than a rental seat you don't know the history of.



We did that last time- it was too much hassle (my kids loathed sitting in a carseat on the plane and they were heavy to carry- we have used them on the plane and gate checked- but it's a long walk from car to  gate check and then to luggage pick up, plus the 2 strollers we plan to gate check- we have actually done it both ways and the rental car seats were all sparkling clean and in individual wraps (Dollar Rental)  I would go that way again. Although $65 seemed like a lot to me. My brother said they didn't pay anything -just picked up the seats and put them in the car- I don't think that sounds on the up and up LOL. He's kinda clueless sometimes. 
But more to the point- it seems like rental car prices are really high now. 
I sure miss the days of when all we needed was a midsize car for $150 for a week.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Granna4679 said:


> I have been trying to stay off of the computer at night so that I can get all of my sewing orders done.  I have only been getting on at work during the day...that way I get paid to be on the computer (tee hee...prob not this site though).
> 
> Anyway, I love everything that has been posted lately....way TMTQ but I have been trying to post a little each day.  I just can't pass up telling someone when I think they have done an incredible job.  So much talent!
> 
> I finished a few dresses (customer orders) that I can post now.
> 
> A dress with Castle print....I love this fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back (my favorite part)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dress for Hollywood Studios...I tried to match up a strip of fabric with each applique (Toy story fabric with Woody, Einsteins fabric with June, etc)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my favorite...Pooh...for Crystal Palace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and back



Oh, I love all of this!
I bought that castle fabric in a co-op and then had to sell it to make some money to help pay for the fabric for my baby's christening gown.
I DO have that same Pooh fabric sitting out and waiting for me to to work with it. 
I just love all this!


----------



## Blyssfull

I finally have made a few things. And boy, being new to sewing have I learned a lot from such simple projects! 

Two pillowcase dresses are for DD and the Apron is for my cousin's wedding shower (she had a recipe shower):


----------



## VBAndrea

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I haven't been on here in days and so much cute stuff posted!  I did get one big give finished and the family has received it so I'll post pics.
> 
> Stripwork jumpers for AK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think to get a picture of the back but they all have an elephant, rhino and giraffe.
> 
> AK t-shirts for the older siblings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jungle animals are Heather's designs and the AK logo is Froggy's.  They all stitched out beautifully.


Beautiful!  I can't even begin to imagine how much time you put into those.  They really look awesome and I know Lhea and family will look adorable in them.

I'm working on a stripwork right now and AFTER starting to cut I realized I wanted wider strips -- they are way to narrow and there is no going back as I bought the last of the bolt I cut into.  I don't know how I could be so dumb -- it wasn't the look I was going for at all.



kelly1218 said:


> I haven't sewn anything in weeks now.....But DH decided he wanted to play with fabric....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...that is my car.....


Now that is funny!


----------



## DMGeurts

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hey Girls,
> I know, we all sew- but surely there are some other Mamas that have had to book transportation.
> Right now I have a transportation company booked to take us to and from airport for $90
> But I would really like a minivan for our entire stay. But the prices seem so much higher than what I paid last year.
> 
> If you are good at the stuff....So far Budget with a promo code for $359.63, then I add in 1 car seat ($65) and I'm back over $400. I told Dh and he is saying no for that price.
> We are there May 10-18th, 5 days at BWV and 3 more at AKL....
> I figure my 5yr old I can prob pack her booster seat in a suitcase



Every time we go (um, yah, twice) we have booked Tiff Twn car (I think Dis blocks their name for some reason) and they have been EXCELLENT...  I wouldn't think twice about booking them again - it's just too easy.  And I love the feeling of being escorted out of the airport and to our hotel in 20 minutes...    2.5 more years until our next trip...



kelly1218 said:


> I LOVE those jumpers!!!!!
> 
> 
> I haven't sewn anything in weeks now.....But DH decided he wanted to play with fabric....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...that is my car.....



Loving this!!!  I might do the same thing to DH's commuter car...  biggest pita, the car is only 4 years old and every single door is coming apart - I am not kidding - not only that but NONE of the power windows work any more...  Grrr!

Anyways - that is too, too, too cute!!!!  Tell your Dh that he did a super job!  



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I haven't been on here in days and so much cute stuff posted!  I did get one big give finished and the family has received it so I'll post pics.
> 
> Stripwork jumpers for AK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think to get a picture of the back but they all have an elephant, rhino and giraffe.
> 
> AK t-shirts for the older siblings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jungle animals are Heather's designs and the AK logo is Froggy's.  They all stitched out beautifully.



I love all of these!!!  



Blyssfull said:


> I finally have made a few things. And boy, being new to sewing have I learned a lot from such simple projects!
> 
> Two pillowcase dresses are for DD and the Apron is for my cousin's wedding shower (she had a recipe shower):



Great job on everything!!!  You are certainly learning quickly!  


I have to make another wallet... first things first...  since I had really never done that many zippers - I sewed my fabric too close to the zipper - so it kept getting stuck, so then I hand stitched it so it stayed back further (so I thought), but that didn't work - so then I had to squish it under my presser foot (a 4" zipper opening) - finally got it to work.  Then I started assembling the Rosetta purse and realized that the colors of my wallet would have looked better if I had used some black in it... so I decided to keep the first wallet for myself and make another one to go with the purse.   

D~


----------



## SarahJN

Okay, so I'm kind of bummed.  I finished the three cupcake skirts for the girls' birthday.  I knew that they were on the big side but I figured with leggings, they would fit fine.  Allie tried one on tonight w/ leggings and no shirt and it was huge.  I would have to rip through 4 layers of seams to shorten the elastic and I am almost out of the yellow thread.  

And then I tried to applique on an old t-shirt.  It looks horrendous.  I am using a ball point needle but it has made holes in the shirt in some spots.  Going around curves looks awful.  And then if I stop and start up again, the stitching isn't moving and keeps piling up - making a bump.

This applique stuff is all new to me so I don't know if it is my inexperience or what.  I should have just made dresses for the girls - too late now.


----------



## miprender

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hey Girls,
> I know, we all sew- but surely there are some other Mamas that have had to book transportation.
> Right now I have a transportation company booked to take us to and from airport for $90
> But I would really like a minivan for our entire stay. But the prices seem so much higher than what I paid last year.
> 
> If you are good at the stuff....So far Budget with a promo code for $359.63, then I add in 1 car seat ($65) and I'm back over $400. I told Dh and he is saying no for that price.
> We are there May 10-18th, 5 days at BWV and 3 more at AKL....
> I figure my 5yr old I can prob pack her booster seat in a suitcase



We have rented from Dollar at the Regal Sun(now Wyndham Resorts) and they are right past DTD. They will pick you up and bring you back too. We are renting a Minivan for 2 weeks in July for $600.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I haven't been on here in days and so much cute stuff posted!  I did get one big give finished and the family has received it so I'll post pics.
> 
> Stripwork jumpers for AK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think to get a picture of the back but they all have an elephant, rhino and giraffe.
> 
> AK t-shirts for the older siblings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jungle animals are Heather's designs and the AK logo is Froggy's.  They all stitched out beautifully.



Super Cute.




SarahJN said:


> Okay, so I'm kind of bummed.  I finished the three cupcake skirts for the girls' birthday.  I knew that they were on the big side but I figured with leggings, they would fit fine.  Allie tried one on tonight w/ leggings and no shirt and it was huge.  I would have to rip through 4 layers of seams to shorten the elastic and I am almost out of the yellow thread.
> 
> And then I tried to applique on an old t-shirt.  It looks horrendous.  I am using a ball point needle but it has made holes in the shirt in some spots.  Going around curves looks awful.  And then if I stop and start up again, the stitching isn't moving and keeps piling up - making a bump.
> 
> This applique stuff is all new to me so I don't know if it is my inexperience or what.  I should have just made dresses for the girls - too late now.



 It is so frustrating when things don't work out.


----------



## jas0202

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> when you have the program openned and have the stitch selected before you make any actual stitches on the fabric - the top bar where you choose your options for stitch length, type, denisty, etc - towards the right should be a place that you can choose to cut jump stitches, have a lock stith for the start, and then the lock at the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those asking about adding Words/names using SEU -- this is the bar you should have across the top of the screen-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make sure you have true type font selected on the left, pick your font,Type what words you want in the box,  move to the right and pick your stitch type, this is where you can change it from outline to solid, etc. you can also add the locking stitche and select to cut jump stitches. Granted if your machine doesn't cut them, you can select it but it won't happen.
> HTH someone.



Thank you SO MUCH!  I will do that next time.  
Now for my next newfound problem...are you sick of me and my pe770 yet?  

What the heck am I doing wrong with the tension???  I can literally see NO bobbin thread on the back of the fabric.  I have threaded, rethreaded, changed bobbins, re-ran the bobbins, changed needles, tried every increment between -8 and +8 and nothing changes.  I have made sure to thread the machine with the presser foot up, I have made sure it's catching on that little "dealie" that hooks the thread right by the "step number 4" on the machine....I am at a loss.  It looks fine on top, but I still feel like something is wrong because I can't see any bobbin thread.  WHAT IS GOING ON?    Starting to get really frustrated and defeated...


----------



## lovesdumbo

sheridee32 said:


> Yes we will still be there we will only be there from the 5th -14th my hubby is thinking of adding ten more days we wont be at just disney my youngest daughter work s for disney so we are going to stay with her my middle daughter and her family are going to meet us there in may my husband did decide to buy season passes that way we can go whenever. My daughter gets a discount on the campsite and she could get us in but we decided that the pass is better so she doesnt have to meet us and get us in we she has to work, and that way she can get my daughters family in. this is our first tripp in aour new rv we are getting this week we are workingon her wedding stuff


Sounds wonderful.  I bet the campground will be a cool experience!  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hey Girls,
> I know, we all sew- but surely there are some other Mamas that have had to book transportation.
> Right now I have a transportation company booked to take us to and from airport for $90
> But I would really like a minivan for our entire stay. But the prices seem so much higher than what I paid last year.
> 
> If you are good at the stuff....So far Budget with a promo code for $359.63, then I add in 1 car seat ($65) and I'm back over $400. I told Dh and he is saying no for that price.
> We are there May 10-18th, 5 days at BWV and 3 more at AKL....
> I figure my 5yr old I can prob pack her booster seat in a suitcase


I have to say I didn't find having a car all that more convenient.  I found the trams from the parking lot harder to deal with than the bus.  I would not want to drive to MK because you have to take the monorail or ferry once you park.  When you're at BWV you can walk or boat to DHS &  Epcot.  And you could go to AK when you're at AKL so just a very short but ride from there.  Are you at Jambo or Kidani?  I have only been to Jambo but had great bus service from my 2 stays there.




SarahJN said:


> Okay, so I'm kind of bummed.  I finished the three cupcake skirts for the girls' birthday.  I knew that they were on the big side but I figured with leggings, they would fit fine.  Allie tried one on tonight w/ leggings and no shirt and it was huge.  I would have to rip through 4 layers of seams to shorten the elastic and I am almost out of the yellow thread.
> 
> And then I tried to applique on an old t-shirt.  It looks horrendous.  I am using a ball point needle but it has made holes in the shirt in some spots.  Going around curves looks awful.  And then if I stop and start up again, the stitching isn't moving and keeps piling up - making a bump.
> 
> This applique stuff is all new to me so I don't know if it is my inexperience or what.  I should have just made dresses for the girls - too late now.



Could you just sew (by hand) a little tuck in the waist band on the too big skirt?

Did you use a stabilizer on the shirt?  I have better luck when I use 2 layers of stabilizer on T-shirts.  You may want to practice on a broadcloth fabric first before trying a T.

I tend to be a perfectionist.  I am way too critical of my own work but my kids seem to be very happy with it.


----------



## ellenbenny

SarahJN said:


> Okay, so I'm kind of bummed.  I finished the three cupcake skirts for the girls' birthday.  I knew that they were on the big side but I figured with leggings, they would fit fine.  Allie tried one on tonight w/ leggings and no shirt and it was huge.  I would have to rip through 4 layers of seams to shorten the elastic and I am almost out of the yellow thread.
> 
> And then I tried to applique on an old t-shirt.  It looks horrendous.  I am using a ball point needle but it has made holes in the shirt in some spots.  Going around curves looks awful.  And then if I stop and start up again, the stitching isn't moving and keeps piling up - making a bump.
> 
> This applique stuff is all new to me so I don't know if it is my inexperience or what.  I should have just made dresses for the girls - too late now.



I'm sorry you are having so much trouble.  Did you use stabilizer when appliqueing on the t-shirt?  Have you read HeatherSue's tutorial that can be found in the bookmarks?  

As far as the skirts, you could use a seam ripper to just cut a hole in the waistband, pull the elastic out, shorten it, and then use a zigzag stitch over the hole, through the elastic, to sew it back closed.  The zigzag stitch will never be noticed, if you do it in the back.  The way my pleated skirts were constructed had you close the waistband that way (or slip stitch by hand).  I chose the zigzag by machine because I hate hand sewing.

Feel free to ask questions if that doesn't make sense.


----------



## dianemom2

SarahJN said:


> Okay, so I'm kind of bummed.  I finished the three cupcake skirts for the girls' birthday.  I knew that they were on the big side but I figured with leggings, they would fit fine.  Allie tried one on tonight w/ leggings and no shirt and it was huge.  I would have to rip through 4 layers of seams to shorten the elastic and I am almost out of the yellow thread.
> 
> And then I tried to applique on an old t-shirt.  It looks horrendous.  I am using a ball point needle but it has made holes in the shirt in some spots.  Going around curves looks awful.  And then if I stop and start up again, the stitching isn't moving and keeps piling up - making a bump.
> 
> This applique stuff is all new to me so I don't know if it is my inexperience or what.  I should have just made dresses for the girls - too late now.




I think with the skirts I would make two small  tucks on the sides of each skirt.  That way they can wear them and you can let them out as the girls grow.

For the applique have you checked your tension?  Maybe you need to adjust it.  Or have you tried re-threading the machine?  Sometimes it is so tricky to diagnose what the issue is!


----------



## billwendy

So, I went back to Joann's tonight and got a bunch of the Tutti Fruti, 2 solids, and 1 yard of flannel. They really didnt have any good disney fabric - BUMMER!!!!

Also just a little reminder....
KALEB's BIG GIVE SHIP DATE IS TOMORROW!!!!!
Thanks to everyone who participated - from just saying hi on their PTR to making something or sending pixie dust!! You are an amazing group!!!


----------



## billwendy

Question for those who have the peek a boo skirt  pattern. What size does it go up to? Is the peekaboo part something that's easy to figure out or something you really need the pattern for????? Did anyone see that cool black fabric with the bright rainbowy fabric in the kids fabric section of Joann's? I was thinking that might make a cool peekaboo with the different solid bright colors in the peeks???


----------



## ellenbenny

billwendy said:


> Question for those who have the peek a boo skirt  pattern. What size does it go up to? Is the peekaboo part something that's easy to figure out or something you really need the pattern for????? Did anyone see that cool black fabric with the bright rainbowy fabric in the kids fabric section of Joann's? I was thinking that might make a cool peekaboo with the different solid bright colors in the peeks???



The pattern lists size 2T - 8.  It is not too hard to make, only hard part is the calculations for the strip widths and the waistband size, since it is not gathered, the width of the skirt after pleating matches the bottom of the waistband piece, then use elastic to make it fit the waist.  For the skirt part it is like a strip work skirt, then fold the seams of every other strip to the center of the adjacent strip to form a pleat.  Baste in place, then attach to the waistband piece.  Clear as mud?


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

SarahJN said:


> Yeah, I'm afraid to try elastic thread.  I read some folks with Brothers have trouble with the bobbin.  Cute dress!



I prefer my Brother for shirring over my Viking.  I just hand wind it, set my stitch length just a bit higher than normal (maybe 3.5-4) and dont touch the tension. I do make sure to bring the bobbin thread (elastic) through to the outside and leave a tail, if I dont, it won't work right.   I use the side of the presser foot as my guide for each row, and keep it stretched as I stitch.  It wont look like much until youve got 4-5 rows done, but even if it's not a shirted as you like, a blast of steam will make it cinch up nicely.  Practice a bit on something that doesn't matter, you'll see just how easy it really is...most of us were afraid of it before we really tried.  Now its one of my favorite sewing techniques.  I'd never done it before joining in with this group.


----------



## PixieDust32

miprender said:


> Revrob and sheridee32 great job on the dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini it was even on our local news in Providence this morning that they caught the him in GA.
> 
> 
> 
> I made some Mickey heads last year with my cricut but my edges were very frayed when you looked closely.  What I did was took some  fabric and ironed on one side of the heat & bond lite and then cut them out on my cricut. Then I peeled off the backing and ironed it on to the Tshirts. I then sewed them on to make them secure.
> 
> Here is a picture of one of the shirts. MinnieMouse was also done on the cricut. I was not that crazy about how they turned out but this was before I had my embroidery machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was suprised too and now since I don't need a beige Tshirt I am going to find them everywhere



Thank you so much for responding my question! Did you do the letter too?


----------



## livndisney

Just bought another 20.00 of character fabric online. Thankfully the sale ends in 30 minutes LOL.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

jas0202 said:


> I've been MIA. But I have a good reason!   Here is a pic of my new beauty,  next to her two old friends.   My PE770 is here!!!



FUN FUN FUN, congrats on your new sewing toy!! 



VBAndrea said:


> HELP PLEASE!
> 
> I am having some troubles with my machine.  Was doing outfits for a BG and had some tension issues where my fabric gathered itself where it wasn't supposed to and the stitching looked a little wonky in parts.  I muddled through.
> 
> I cleaned my bobbin area very well, lubed it and did my next BG project.  I had no issues whatsover with this project.
> 
> Then started sewing some straps for luggage tags and had issues with top stitching looking awful.  Cleaned everything super well again and the result is MUCK!
> 
> This is what my stitching looks like ~ top strap is top stitch and lower strap is the underside with looping bobbin thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas other than throwing my machine out the window?  I want to do a stripwork next and there is no way I can do topstitching that looks like this.



I know how frustrating that can be.  It can be so many things, but since you've cleaned out your bobbin area, I'm going to guess it's either your tension settings OR you need a new needle.  



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I haven't been on here in days and so much cute stuff posted!  I did get one big give finished and the family has received it so I'll post pics.
> 
> Stripwork jumpers for AK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think to get a picture of the back but they all have an elephant, rhino and giraffe.
> 
> AK t-shirts for the older siblings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jungle animals are Heather's designs and the AK logo is Froggy's.  They all stitched out beautifully.



I LOVE THOSE, nice work 



kelly1218 said:


> I haven't sewn anything in weeks now.....But DH decided he wanted to play with fabric....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...that is my car.....



I love that!!  How did he do that!?  The panneling on my mini is SO BORING!!  My hubby would flip if he came home to me doing an extreme minivan makeover   I'm thinking something in large Michael Miller flowers...hmmmmmmm

I'm so EXCITED ya'll!!  We signed a lock in contract with a builder today...guess what this room is gonna be!!??


----------



## billwendy

livndisney said:


> Just bought another 20.00 of character fabric online. Thankfully the sale ends in 30 minutes LOL.



lol - whatcha get?

This is the fabric I thought would be cool as the peekaboo skirt....


----------



## livndisney

billwendy said:


> lol - whatcha get?
> 
> This is the fabric I thought would be cool as the peekaboo skirt....



I had two requests for Ni Hao Kai lan-how could I say no to those faces?  (Your "buddy" now has me sewing for her friends LOL)

Just in the last week she has "volunteered" me to make a LM (child and doll) shorts and now Ni Hao Kai lan.


----------



## NaeNae

Question for anyone that made a t-shirt for Kaleb's mom.  She has listed Medium or Large.  Which size did you make?  I don't want it to be too little.  Nothing like waiting until the last minute, huh?


----------



## aimeeg

It was a pretty busy weekend for us. I did manage to finish two tops. I had a request for a blond mermaid. I love her because she has my hair. I also did an Easter tee which I adore. It is one of my favorites!!!


----------



## squirrel

I found this on Craigslist and I have been wanting an embroidery machine for a while.  Is it a good machine?  Anything it might be missing, that I would need?

Janome Memory craft 8000 sewing/embroidery machine in good working condition.  Complete with workbooks and memory card 1,2,3 and 4 and 2 embroidery hoops.  She wants $300.


----------



## DMGeurts

Diz-Mommy said:


> I'm so EXCITED ya'll!!  We signed a lock in contract with a builder today...guess what this room is gonna be!!??



That will be an awesome sewing room!  A totally seperate space, yet you are not cut off from the rest of the house!  I love it!  



billwendy said:


> lol - whatcha get?
> 
> This is the fabric I thought would be cool as the peekaboo skirt....



That is cute fabric!  



aimeeg said:


> It was a pretty busy weekend for us. I did manage to finish two tops. I had a request for a blond mermaid. I love her because she has my hair. I also did an Easter tee which I adore. It is one of my favorites!!!



Adorable, as usual!  

D~


----------



## NiniMorris

Wow...beautiful stuff....and very chatty!  I take a day off and look what happens!

Yesterday I took a mini day off.  (only getting 3 or 4 hours sleep will do that to me!  LOL) Did not even walk down to the studio once!  Pretty much stayed off the computer as well!  LOL

Today's agenda calls for me to finish my Big Give outfits.  (I guess I will start with seeing what is wrong with my serger...wonder if my student this morning wants to learn how to work on a serger...hmmmm)  Ugh...I do believe after this Give is over, Dora will be banned from my house for quite some time!  LOL


Nini


----------



## cogero

Hey everyone. I never got back here yesterday afternoon.

Love all the great stuff.

thanks for the Stitch Era info. I need to get the program now.

I may not be around much the next few days in the evenings. I need to finish my gives and I have an appointment at Curves tonite. I need to get back on track. I stopped going to the gym last year and I need to get back to it but I need one with a better schedule and I think this will work for me.

Also need to go with my Dad into Manhattan for some work things and since he can't hear my brother elected me to go. Wasn't that nice of him


----------



## Darragh

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I haven't been on here in days and so much cute stuff posted!  I did get one big give finished and the family has received it so I'll post pics.
> 
> Stripwork jumpers for AK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think to get a picture of the back but they all have an elephant, rhino and giraffe.
> 
> AK t-shirts for the older siblings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jungle animals are Heather's designs and the AK logo is Froggy's.  They all stitched out beautifully.



Who is Froggy and where can I find her on the web?  I would LOVE to have this AK logo!


----------



## babynala

Granna4679 said:


> I finished a few dresses (customer orders) that I can post now.
> 
> A dress with Castle print....I love this fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back (my favorite part)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dress for Hollywood Studios...I tried to match up a strip of fabric with each applique (Toy story fabric with Woody, Einsteins fabric with June, etc)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my favorite...Pooh...for Crystal Palace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and back


These all came out so nice.  I love how you did the different character appliques and fabrics on the HS dress.  



DMGeurts said:


> My serger came!!!   And I've used it... and it runs perfectly, and it works, and I am so proud of myself!!!!  I am so excited and I love it.  I can't wait to finish my next project!
> D~  <--- That's all, you can now return to your regularly scheduled programming.


Congrats on your new machine.  I'm sure it will add a nice finishing touch to all of your wonderful creations.



aimeeg said:


> My DD4 just said . .  . "Wait! Stop! Go Back! I need this!!!!! Can you make me this??? I want this exact dress. Oh please, Mommy, please!!!" This was just after she said to me, "Mommy, I just can't go to bed because I want to be with you because you are so pretty." LOL!!!


This is so cute.  



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I haven't been on here in days and so much cute stuff posted!  I did get one big give finished and the family has received it so I'll post pics.
> 
> Stripwork jumpers for AK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think to get a picture of the back but they all have an elephant, rhino and giraffe.
> 
> AK t-shirts for the older siblings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jungle animals are Heather's designs and the AK logo is Froggy's.  They all stitched out beautifully.


Amazing work on these dresses.  How sweet of you to make them for the BG.



kelly1218 said:


> I LOVE those jumpers!!!!!
> 
> 
> I haven't sewn anything in weeks now.....But DH decided he wanted to play with fabric....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...that is my car.....


Cool.  Wow, a husband who wants to play with fabric - looks like you have a new fabric store shopping buddy.  



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> .
> HTH someone.


Thanks for the notes about the wording and the jump stiches.  



Blyssfull said:


> I finally have made a few things. And boy, being new to sewing have I learned a lot from such simple projects!
> 
> Two pillowcase dresses are for DD and the Apron is for my cousin's wedding shower (she had a recipe shower):


Cute dresses and I love the apron.  Great job on teaching yourself how to sew.  I think making a project is a great way to learn new things.  



VBAndrea said:


> I'm working on a stripwork right now and AFTER starting to cut I realized I wanted wider strips -- they are way to narrow and there is no going back as I bought the last of the bolt I cut into.  I don't know how I could be so dumb -- it wasn't the look I was going for at all.


I'm sure the dress will look pretty with the narrow strips.  You can save the wider strips for your next project!



SarahJN said:


> Okay, so I'm kind of bummed.  This applique stuff is all new to me so I don't know if it is my inexperience or what.  I should have just made dresses for the girls - too late now.


Sorry things didn't work out so well for you on this project.  Having to make 3 of everything does make it a bit harder.  I see you got lots of suggestions for your skirt problem and I hope they help.  As for the shirt, would it be possible to find a cute t-shirt that would go with the skirts?  I saw some cute ones at Walmart the other day that had cupcakes on them (I think).  I don't usually go in the toddler section.  I think one just had words on it but said something about being sweet.  Target might have something too.  Cupcakes seem to be popular these days.  

When doing the hand applique my shirts would sometimes get stuck on a stop too.  I would sometimes lengthen the stich to get past the spot and then make it tighter again and backstich up to the problem area (but not over it).  It doesn't look perfect upclose but when someone is wearing it you really don't notice the imperfections.  



Diz-Mommy said:


> I'm so EXCITED ya'll!!  We signed a lock in contract with a builder today...guess what this room is gonna be!!??


How exciting for your family.  It will be so nice to have your own work area.  



aimeeg said:


> It was a pretty busy weekend for us. I did manage to finish two tops. I had a request for a blond mermaid. I love her because she has my hair. I also did an Easter tee which I adore. It is one of my favorites!!!


Cute mermaid and Easter basket.


----------



## kelly1218

Diz-Mommy said:


> FUN FUN FUN, congrats on your new sewing toy!!
> 
> 
> 
> I know how frustrating that can be.  It can be so many things, but since you've cleaned out your bobbin area, I'm going to guess it's either your tension settings OR you need a new needle.
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE THOSE, nice work
> 
> 
> 
> I love that!!  How did he do that!?  The panneling on my mini is SO BORING!!  My hubby would flip if he came home to me doing an extreme minivan makeover   I'm thinking something in large Michael Miller flowers...hmmmmmmm
> 
> I'm so EXCITED ya'll!!  We signed a lock in contract with a builder today...guess what this room is gonna be!!??



First...I'm soooo jealous of that room!!!!  I would be already planning curtains....so I could 'hide' if I wanted to, but the open/separate space is lovely!!!


As for the door panels.... he says it's very easy(for him of course)  He unscrewed the whole door panel, and then once that was apart, he  unscrewed the middle part that is covered in fabric.  He removed the old fabric...since it was old...it came off pretty easy. 
 He used spray glue to hold down the new fabric....if you  apply it pretty liberally...but not soak it, you can adjust it as you need( I think he means a nice thin coat that fully covers the piece). . make sure you pull it snugly...but not tight as you smooth it out. 
And then put it all back together. 
   He said you want a thicker fabric...the thin cotton will probably absorb the glue and leave spots through it.  And it's easier if it has some stretch to it.  That is fleece....and I am looking at flannel for the headliner (which he said he'll do as soon as I pick my fabric )

I hope that makes some sense to you. 

He said if you need more step by step directions...he'll try to relay them to me better after he gets home from work . (this was via facebook chat LOL)


----------



## tricia

Diz-Mommy said:


> I'm so EXCITED ya'll!!  We signed a lock in contract with a builder today...guess what this room is gonna be!!??



that is so perfect an area for a sewing room.  Only problem I would have is keeping it clean.    Mine is tucked away in the basement so no one has to see it when I am on a roll and don't want to clean up.



aimeeg said:


> It was a pretty busy weekend for us. I did manage to finish two tops. I had a request for a blond mermaid. I love her because she has my hair. I also did an Easter tee which I adore. It is one of my favorites!!!



Very cute.  You have been posting some amazing stuff lately.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I haven't been on here in days and so much cute stuff posted!  I did get one big give finished and the family has received it so I'll post pics.
> 
> Stripwork jumpers for AK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think to get a picture of the back but they all have an elephant, rhino and giraffe.
> 
> AK t-shirts for the older siblings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jungle animals are Heather's designs and the AK logo is Froggy's.  They all stitched out beautifully.



Those are great.  I love the AK logo.




kelly1218 said:


> I LOVE those jumpers!!!!!
> 
> 
> I haven't sewn anything in weeks now.....But DH decided he wanted to play with fabric....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...that is my car.....



Too cute.  If I wasn't getting a new van TODAY, I would prob. try that on my old one.



Blyssfull said:


> I finally have made a few things. And boy, being new to sewing have I learned a lot from such simple projects!
> 
> Two pillowcase dresses are for DD and the Apron is for my cousin's wedding shower (she had a recipe shower):



Good job.  I learn something new with just about every project still.



jas0202 said:


> Thank you SO MUCH!  I will do that next time.
> Now for my next newfound problem...are you sick of me and my pe770 yet?
> 
> What the heck am I doing wrong with the tension???  I can literally see NO bobbin thread on the back of the fabric.  I have threaded, rethreaded, changed bobbins, re-ran the bobbins, changed needles, tried every increment between -8 and +8 and nothing changes.  I have made sure to thread the machine with the presser foot up, I have made sure it's catching on that little "dealie" that hooks the thread right by the "step number 4" on the machine....I am at a loss.  It looks fine on top, but I still feel like something is wrong because I can't see any bobbin thread.  WHAT IS GOING ON?    Starting to get really frustrated and defeated...



Mine has always been like that.  I didn't know it was a problem.


----------



## princesssfws

squirrel said:


> I found this on Craigslist and I have been wanting an embroidery machine for a while.  Is it a good machine?  Anything it might be missing, that I would need?
> 
> Janome Memory craft 8000 sewing/embroidery machine in good working condition.  Complete with workbooks and memory card 1,2,3 and 4 and 2 embroidery hoops.  She wants $300.




I have this exact machine and have NEVER used the embroidery part.  I got the machine handed down to me from my stepmom who used it maybe one time.  The one memory card I wanted ,#1 w/ the letters is missing.

This is a very old machine (20 years) so it will not hook up to the computer to download files.  I'm pretty sure you can only use the images that are on the memory cards and they aren't that great.  If you can hook it up and/or use other images let me know b/c then I might learn how to use that part.

As far as just sewing - it sews awesome - I LOVE IT.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I'm asking here because I think someone may know the answer...how does payment between two PayPal people work if one of them is in Scotland?  The reason I'm asking is for my cruise group, every year we have a group donation of some sort, last year it was collecting school supplies for the new school in Haiti that Royal Caribbean built.  This year we want to collect musical instruments, but since many of the members don't have an actual instrument to donate, many said they'd rather make a monetary donation.  Our group leader is in Scotland, and many of the group are also from across the pond, as well as Canada.  The group leader has a PayPal account already, we just weren't sure how that worked with international payments.  Any info is appreciated.  


To the mods...I'm not soliciting funds here, just info, thanks!


----------



## aboveH20

SarahJN said:


> And then I tried to applique on an old t-shirt.  It looks horrendous.  I am using a ball point needle but it has made holes in the shirt in some spots.  Going around curves looks awful.  And then if I stop and start up again, the stitching isn't moving and keeps piling up - making a bump.
> 
> This applique stuff is all new to me so I don't know if it is my inexperience or what.  I should have just made dresses for the girls - too late now.



I see others have answered as well, but for my two cents, I didn't have much luck doing "hand" applique with my machine.  The stitches just were't close enough together.  In my case I like to think it was machine error, not operator error.  Maybe it's the same with yours?? 



aimeeg said:


> It was a pretty busy weekend for us. I did manage to finish two tops. I had a request for a blond mermaid. I love her because she has my hair. I also did an Easter tee which I adore. It is one of my favorites!!!



They look great.


----------



## aboveH20

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm asking here because I think someone may know the answer...how does payment between two PayPal people work if one of them is in Scotland?  The reason I'm asking is for my cruise group, every year we have a group donation of some sort, last year it was collecting school supplies for the new school in Haiti that Royal Caribbean built.  This year we want to collect musical instruments, but since many of the members don't have an actual instrument to donate, many said they'd rather make a monetary donation.  Our group leader is in Scotland, and many of the group are also from across the pond, as well as Canada.  The group leader has a PayPal account already, we just weren't sure how that worked with international payments.  Any info is appreciated.



I don't think there's any problem with international transfers.  I sell stuff on ebay and have gotten paypal payments from Japan, England, Israel, etc.


----------



## T-rox

2 things i did this weekend.
1) fought the embroidery machine and lost





[/IMG]





[/IMG]
i mean, it did not even have the decency to eat the shirt on the first stitches! it waitied until the last leg of the last letter.





[/IMG]





[/IMG]

2) at least my sewing machine was working





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

T-rox, I feel your pain, btdt, why is it always the end that's the problem?  Just when you think you're in the clear, argh!!!


Love the tink dress.  What pattern is it? The top is exactly what I was looking for a month ago, but ended up creating something similar when I couldn't find it.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

aboveH20 said:


> I don't think there's any problem with international transfers.  I sell stuff on ebay and have gotten paypal payments from Japan, England, Israel, etc.



Thanks!  I knew someone here would have the answer.     How bad is shipping to those countries?  Canada for a Big Give was pretty expensive.


----------



## princesssfws

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm asking here because I think someone may know the answer...how does payment between two PayPal people work if one of them is in Scotland?  The reason I'm asking is for my cruise group, every year we have a group donation of some sort, last year it was collecting school supplies for the new school in Haiti that Royal Caribbean built.  This year we want to collect musical instruments, but since many of the members don't have an actual instrument to donate, many said they'd rather make a monetary donation.  Our group leader is in Scotland, and many of the group are also from across the pond, as well as Canada.  The group leader has a PayPal account already, we just weren't sure how that worked with international payments.  Any info is appreciated.
> 
> 
> To the mods...I'm not soliciting funds here, just info, thanks!



Yes you can do international paypal pymts.  Just make sure you put them as "personal" (I think) so fees aren't taken out.  Fees for international are higher than US-US transactions.


----------



## tricia

T-rox said:


> 2) at least my sewing machine was working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Oh my, hate it when I fight with my machines like that.

Beautiful tink outfit.


----------



## froggy33

jas0202 said:


> SEU users... can you help?
> 
> So,  I am doing some really simple things in stitch era,  like applique and word underneath.   I get the outline stitches, and the tackdown stitches.   It took some fiddling,  but I also got the satin stitch the right size and in the right place.   Here is is issued though... the stitches are coming out right where the jump stitches are between figures/letters.   Do I need to specifically add extra stitches to lock the stitches around each figure? I have just been adding areas or adding text and letting stitch era do the rest.   If so... how do I create such a "locking stitch" so to speak?



I think maybe it was answered, but when you do letters in SEU, on the top bar there is a pic of little siscors and then a little pin under that.  I try to have the machine lock stitch (the pin) at least at the letters.  You can also click on the word, and then click on a specific letter and then click the pin to choose to have it lock at the beginning and ending ofeach letter.  Hope that helps!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I haven't been on here in days and so much cute stuff posted!  I did get one big give finished and the family has received it so I'll post pics.
> 
> Stripwork jumpers for AK.



So cute!!  That's a lot of work!  Love Heather's designs, they're so cute!


----------



## T-rox

TinkerbelleMom said:


> T-rox, I feel your pain, btdt, why is it always the end that's the problem?  Just when you think you're in the clear, argh!!!
> 
> 
> Love the tink dress.  What pattern is it? The top is exactly what I was looking for a month ago, but ended up creating something similar when I couldn't find it.



this pattern. surprisingly easy. the matching purse is her favorite part





[/IMG]


----------



## jessicajdesigns

You all do such beautiful work! While I do not sew much, mostly scrapbooking I can see th great quality in your work. Can't wait to see what you come up with next.


----------



## Disneymom1218

T-rox said:


> 2) at least my sewing machine was working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


This outfit is fabulous, what pattern is it and where can I get it?

Nevermind, I really should learn to catch up and then go back and quote LOL.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

T-rox said:


> this pattern. surprisingly easy. the matching purse is her favorite part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Thanks!  I wanted that pattern when they were .99 last time at Joanns, but it was out of stock.  Now I really know I want it!


----------



## Blyssfull

Thanks for the kind words on the things I've made... It means a lot coming from you guys cuz you're all SO AWESOME! at sewing. 

With seeing all this beautiful stuff, now I have the embroidery itch.  In due time... 

Everyone's stuff is so gorgeous!! I look forward to reading the boards every day just to see what's new and what else I can learn.


----------



## VBAndrea

Blyssfull said:


> I finally have made a few things. And boy, being new to sewing have I learned a lot from such simple projects!
> 
> Two pillowcase dresses are for DD and the Apron is for my cousin's wedding shower (she had a recipe shower):


Everything is awesome!  I have yet to do a pillowcase dress, but I found some cool fabric on clearance that I bought to try one.  And I love the apron!  Very pretty fabric.  I think it turned out fabulous -- doesn't look like a beginner project to me.



SarahJN said:


> Okay, so I'm kind of bummed.  I finished the three cupcake skirts for the girls' birthday.  I knew that they were on the big side but I figured with leggings, they would fit fine.  Allie tried one on tonight w/ leggings and no shirt and it was huge.  I would have to rip through 4 layers of seams to shorten the elastic and I am almost out of the yellow thread.
> 
> And then I tried to applique on an old t-shirt.  It looks horrendous.  I am using a ball point needle but it has made holes in the shirt in some spots.  Going around curves looks awful.  And then if I stop and start up again, the stitching isn't moving and keeps piling up - making a bump.
> 
> This applique stuff is all new to me so I don't know if it is my inexperience or what.  I should have just made dresses for the girls - too late now.


When in doubt: safety pins!  I have seriously done that in a pinch with clothes that are too big -- mainly for my ds b/c I have to buy larger sizes for his height but he is not one bit heavy set.  If it doesn't have an adjustable waist it gets pinned!

My machine does the exact same thing when appliqueing and I personally think it's my machine.  I am no expert, but sometimes it doesn't happen at all and sometimes it happens on a straight line.  I end up lifting the needle and presser foot and repositioning it and then going backwards to meet the blob of thread and then forward again.  Sometimes I stop and rip it out if I don't catch it in time.  I tolerate the small blobs, but not the big masses.

And I got a hole in the last t-shirt I did too but was able to cover it.  I am trying to get brave and do more t's so I actually did one for a BG.  I applique as much as I can onto a plain fabric first and then just do the border on the t.  I have better luck that way.



lovesdumbo said:


> Did you use a stabilizer on the shirt?  I have better luck when I use 2 layers of stabilizer on T-shirts.  You may want to practice on a broadcloth fabric first before trying a T.
> 
> I tend to be a perfectionist.  I am way too critical of my own work but my kids seem to be very happy with it.


What kind of stabilizer do you use for t's?  Are you the one that uses cut away but only cuts around the border and leaves the stabilizer in place on the interior of the design?  I use two sheets as well when using the tear away but I still feel like I need something sturdier.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I prefer my Brother for shirring over my Viking.  I just hand wind it, set my stitch length just a bit higher than normal (maybe 3.5-4) and dont touch the tension. I do make sure to bring the bobbin thread (elastic) through to the outside and leave a tail, if I dont, it won't work right.   I use the side of the presser foot as my guide for each row, and keep it stretched as I stitch.  It wont look like much until youve got 4-5 rows done, but even if it's not a shirted as you like, a blast of steam will make it cinch up nicely.  Practice a bit on something that doesn't matter, you'll see just how easy it really is...most of us were afraid of it before we really tried.  Now its one of my favorite sewing techniques.  I'd never done it before joining in with this group.


Question re: shirring b/c I want to give it a try.  When you say you leave a tail do you still backstitch?  The tut I read said to backstitch so I'm not sure I understand your tail comment.




Diz-Mommy said:


> I know how frustrating that can be.  It can be so many things, but since you've cleaned out your bobbin area, I'm going to guess it's either your tension settings OR you need a new needle.
> 
> I'm so EXCITED ya'll!!  We signed a lock in contract with a builder today...guess what this room is gonna be!!??


Thanks -- I did manage to fix my machine -- the thread looped around the holder which I think caused the bobbin to partially come undone.  It was quite strange.  Those two things made a drastic improvement, but still not as good as I liked so I changed the needle and I'm back in business!  (Except I decided to now buy brown serger thread to coordinate better with my latest project and need to run to the store for that!).  

LOVE your new sewing room!  Mine would be too messy to have out in the open.  Of course, if I had space I might be able to be neater!



billwendy said:


> lol - whatcha get?
> 
> This is the fabric I thought would be cool as the peekaboo skirt....


That looks adorable for a teen/tween.  I like your skirt idea!



aimeeg said:


> It was a pretty busy weekend for us. I did manage to finish two tops. I had a request for a blond mermaid. I love her because she has my hair. I also did an Easter tee which I adore. It is one of my favorites!!!


Beautiful and gorgeous!  Love the colors and fabric choices for your appliques.



T-rox said:


> 2 things i did this weekend.
> 1) fought the embroidery machine and lost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> i mean, it did not even have the decency to eat the shirt on the first stitches! it waitied until the last leg of the last letter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 2) at least my sewing machine was working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I can't beleive your shirt!  I have been thinking about getting an embroidery machine and you may have just helped me save $$$$  -- I don't need any headaches like that!

On the bright side:  I LOVE the Tink!  Awesome job!

PATTERN QUESTION
Can anyone tell me how hard Pink Fig patterns are?  Some are soooo cute but I can't do anything with great difficulty.  I also see the ones I like involve shirring so I'm about to practice that after I go buy some elastic thread.

Also, is anyone having trouble with the bookmarks?  I can't get files to open.


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

Ok - My Babylock is not being nice right now! I can see my bobbin thread while I am embroidering! I cleanned everything, rewound my bobbin, made sure the bobbin thread is in the groove when threading it, made sure the upper thread is threadeed correctly. It is not fixing it! Looks like I have to take it in Uggggg! stinks working nights when something like this happens! I will have to come home in the morning, pick up my daughter and fight my way back up to Collingswood through morning traffic! stinky, stinky, stinky!


Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## RMAMom

VBAndrea said:


> Also, is anyone having trouble with the bookmarks?  I can't get files to open.



I have never been able to open the bookimarks when I'm using Internet Explorer. If I use Google Chrome I have no problem. You may want to try another web browser ans see if that works.



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Ok - My Babylock is not being nice right now! I can see my bobbin thread while I am embroidering! I cleanned everything, rewound my bobbin, made sure the bobbin thread is in the groove when threading it, made sure the upper thread is threadeed correctly. It is not fixing it! Looks like I have to take it in Uggggg! stinks working nights when something like this happens! I will have to come home in the morning, pick up my daughter and fight my way back up to Collingswood through morning traffic! stinky, stinky, stinky!
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent.



Yuck, morning traffic over there is tough, actually morning traffic anywhere around here is tough!


----------



## tmh0206

T-rox said:


> 2 things i did this weekend.
> 1) fought the embroidery machine and lost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> i mean, it did not even have the decency to eat the shirt on the first stitches! it waitied until the last leg of the last letter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 2) at least my sewing machine was working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



1) been there done that! very frustrating for sure

2)  super cute tink outfit...love the top, what pattern did you use or did you design it yourself?


----------



## Diz-Mommy

DMGeurts said:


> That will be an awesome sewing room!  A totally seperate space, yet you are not cut off from the rest of the house!  I love it!



Thanks!!  I'm so super excited.  I'm excited about the rest of the house to (I promise  ) but there's just something about having my own room to craft in that's really making me giddy!



kelly1218 said:


> First...I'm soooo jealous of that room!!!!  I would be already planning curtains....so I could 'hide' if I wanted to, but the open/separate space is lovely!!!
> 
> 
> As for the door panels.... he says it's very easy(for him of course)  He unscrewed the whole door panel, and then once that was apart, he  unscrewed the middle part that is covered in fabric.  He removed the old fabric...since it was old...it came off pretty easy.
> He used spray glue to hold down the new fabric....if you  apply it pretty liberally...but not soak it, you can adjust it as you need( I think he means a nice thin coat that fully covers the piece). . make sure you pull it snugly...but not tight as you smooth it out.
> And then put it all back together.
> He said you want a thicker fabric...the thin cotton will probably absorb the glue and leave spots through it.  And it's easier if it has some stretch to it.  That is fleece....and I am looking at flannel for the headliner (which he said he'll do as soon as I pick my fabric )
> 
> I hope that makes some sense to you.
> 
> He said if you need more step by step directions...he'll try to relay them to me better after he gets home from work . (this was via facebook chat LOL)



Thank you!!  I think the cut out window areas are going to be solid walls instead.  I'm still torn on whether I want them filled in, but I need the wall space so I think it's probably a better option.  And we're going to have french doors added, so it can be nice and open when I want it to be and closed when its creatively messy.  Its a custom home builder, so we get to tweak things here and there which is nice.  Its suppose to be a formal dinning room, but we're not really "formal" people, so a kitchen table in the dinette straight off the kitchen is really all we need.



tricia said:


> that is so perfect an area for a sewing room.  Only problem I would have is keeping it clean.    Mine is tucked away in the basement so no one has to see it when I am on a roll and don't want to clean up.



My hubby and I have had several discussions about "creative messes".  We went back and forth on whether I should have this room or a spot in the basement, but I hate being all alone when I sew.  I feel like I'm missing out on family time.  We're going to probably fill in the windows and have french doors to conceal messes.  But here's my current work space, in the corner of our dinning room/kitchen over looking the family room...  So when I make messes now, they are right in the middle of everything.  I can't wait till I have a real table to put a cutting mat on.  Right now that table is our dinning table- UG!

Oh and yes, that would be my serger on a storage tote, as you can see my desk is too small to have both set up at the same time. 








T-rox said:


> 2 things i did this weekend.
> 1) fought the embroidery machine and lost
> 
> 2) at least my sewing machine was working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I hate when my embroidery machine decides to snack on a shirt!  Your sewing creation is beautiful though!!    I just LOVE the colors and your daughter is PRECIOUS! 



VBAndrea said:


> LOVE your new sewing room!  Mine would be too messy to have out in the open.  Of course, if I had space I might be able to be neater!



Thanks!  I'm so excited!!  I'm mentally filling it with shelving and a wall length peg board to organize.


----------



## T-rox

2)  super cute tink outfit...love the top, what pattern did you use or did you design it yourself?[/QUOTE]






[/IMG]


----------



## squirrel

princesssfws said:


> I have this exact machine and have NEVER used the embroidery part.  I got the machine handed down to me from my stepmom who used it maybe one time.  The one memory card I wanted ,#1 w/ the letters is missing.
> 
> This is a very old machine (20 years) so it will not hook up to the computer to download files.  I'm pretty sure you can only use the images that are on the memory cards and they aren't that great.  If you can hook it up and/or use other images let me know b/c then I might learn how to use that part.
> 
> As far as just sewing - it sews awesome - I LOVE IT.



Then I guess it's not the right machine for me.  I want to be able to get some of HeatherSue's images for embroidery.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

T-rox said:


>



I gotta have this pattern!!  I thought all Daisy Kingdom stuff was no longer available though


----------



## SallyfromDE

kelly1218 said:


> I LOVE those jumpers!!!!!
> 
> 
> I haven't sewn anything in weeks now.....But DH decided he wanted to play with fabric....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...that is my car.....



I have to say I love this!  But I'd do Mickey fabric. When I was in HS, I had this cute little Olds, that was a 2 seater with a auto stick shift. But the vinyl roof was all dry rotted or something. So my Mother read about this idea somewhere and we tore the top off, and used gift wrap paper to make quilted square type look and then varnished it. I used to have people come out of stores to come look at the car. It was great fun. 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm asking here because I think someone may know the answer...how does payment between two PayPal people work if one of them is in Scotland?  The reason I'm asking is for my cruise group, every year we have a group donation of some sort, last year it was collecting school supplies for the new school in Haiti that Royal Caribbean built.  This year we want to collect musical instruments, but since many of the members don't have an actual instrument to donate, many said they'd rather make a monetary donation.  Our group leader is in Scotland, and many of the group are also from across the pond, as well as Canada.  The group leader has a PayPal account already, we just weren't sure how that worked with international payments.  Any info is appreciated.
> 
> 
> To the mods...I'm not soliciting funds here, just info, thanks!



I haven't done this in a really long time. But I think there is a drop down menu where you can send the money in different currency. 



jessicajdesigns said:


> You all do such beautiful work! While I do not sew much, mostly scrapbooking I can see th great quality in your work. Can't wait to see what you come up with next.



I'd love  to see some of your pages.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

VBAndrea said:


> What kind of stabilizer do you use for t's?  Are you the one that uses cut away but only cuts around the border and leaves the stabilizer in place on the interior of the design?  I use two sheets as well when using the tear away but I still feel like I need something sturdier.
> 
> 
> Question re: shirring b/c I want to give it a try.  When you say you leave a tail do you still backstitch?  The tut I read said to backstitch so I'm not sure I understand your tail comment.
> 
> 
> PATTERN QUESTION
> Can anyone tell me how hard Pink Fig patterns are?  Some are soooo cute but I can't do anything with great difficulty.  I also see the ones I like involve shirring so I'm about to practice that after I go buy some elastic thread.
> 
> Also, is anyone having trouble with the bookmarks?  I can't get files to open.



I'm probably not the one the stabilizer question is aimed at, but I'll tell you what I do, and have really good luck with.   On t-shirts I use the heaviest cutaway I can find, its something I get at my sewing machine store, and there isn't a name brand on it, just a store name.  I'm sure its something they have packaged especially for themselves.  I think it's similar to the Floriani (sp?) brand I bought at another higher end sewing store.  The stuff from JoAnn's just doesn't seem to work well for me, its not as stiff as this stuff, and the designs got a little wonky.  I don't like tear away on t-shirts, the design doesnt seem to look as nice for some reason, especially after washing, and the kids complained it was itchy.  Though that was before I found the smooth cover iron on stuff, which I now use on everything anyway.  I hoop my stabilizer and float my shirts with spray adhesive, and always use a basting stitch...a freebie on SWAK.  I'm so used to floating my embroidery that today I actually hooped something for the first time in quite a while and struggled with it long enough I wish I had just floated it.  On items that aren't embroidered on knit I will use tearaway, but only if its something that will show and won't be lined, like a skirt.   If its going to be a lined bodice, like a Simply Sweet, I'll use lightweight cutaway.  I really don't like tearaway if I can avoid it, I always seem to struggle getting it just right when its something that matters the position of the embroidery.  

Now for the shirring, what I'm talking about may be just something with the bobbin on my machine...when I load that there's a channel the thread runs in, and a thread cutter that makes the entire thread disappear into the channel before putting the cover on.  With the elastic thread I don't do this, I hold the needle thread in my left hand, turn the flywheel with my right until it catches the elastic bobbin thread, which I then pull to the top.  My machine has a locking stop stitch, so I use that to keep everything from pulling out, I never thought about backstitching because I have this option, which essentially does the same thing, and I forgot to mention that I do it.    Sorry about that, bad tute teacher here.  One tute I did read said to tie the tails together if you need to reload your bobbin again during shirring, like when working on an entirely shirred bodice, you may need to reload a few times.  Tying the tails in a square knot will hopefully keep everything from coming undone.   As for the Pink Fig patterns, I've only done one, I think it's called the Lydia...Teresa posted a pic of it recently.  That one was easy, if you don't mind shirring, there was alot of that.  The rest of the sewing was straight stitching.  The sleeve measurements are way off...I think Teresa mentioned that too, so it wasnt just me!


----------



## lovesdumbo

VBAndrea said:


> What kind of stabilizer do you use for t's?  Are you the one that uses cut away but only cuts around the border and leaves the stabilizer in place on the interior of the design?  I use two sheets as well when using the tear away but I still feel like I need something sturdier..



I use the tear away.  I prefer when I can use a heavier/nicer T.  I've never tried the cut away.


----------



## dianemom2

I always use cut away on the t-shirts.  I think the design lasts longer and looks nicer.  I hardly ever use tear away on any type of fabric.  I don't think it looks nice after the item has been washed.  I mostly do t-shirts.  The stuff they sell on the bolt at Joanns seems to work great for me.  I buy two or three yards at a time.  I get the heavy weight for t-shirts.  It has been a long time since I've had any problems embroidering anything.


----------



## aboveH20

Granna4679 said:


> I finished a few dresses (customer orders) that I can post now.
> 
> A dress with Castle print....I love this fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back (my favorite part)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dress for Hollywood Studios...I tried to match up a strip of fabric with each applique (Toy story fabric with Woody, Einsteins fabric with June, etc)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my favorite...Pooh...for Crystal Palace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and back



I LOVE all of these and I'm sure you won't make me choose my favorite.  Winter has been so long and cold up here in the northeast that looking at your cheerful creations gives me hope that warm weather will eventually come.  They are all amazing and such delightful fabric choices.



T-rox said:


> 2) at least my sewing machine was working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



How wispy an wonderful.  Your daughter and the outfit are terrific.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Thanks!  I knew someone here would have the answer.     How bad is shipping to those countries?  Canada for a Big Give was pretty expensive.



You can go to usps.com and find shipping rates.  Usually I'm amazed at how cheap it is to mail overseas.  I agree about Canada.  (My last BG cost $21.95 and was less than 2 pounds.)



Diz-Mommy said:


> Thanks!!  I'm so super excited.  I'm excited about the rest of the house to (I promise  ) but there's just something about having my own room to craft in that's really making me giddy!
> 
> Oh and yes, that would be my serger on a storage tote, as you can see my desk is too small to have both set up at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I'm so excited!!  I'm mentally filling it with shelving and a wall length peg board to organize.



I like you thread racks.  I think that's next on my list.  I have a sewing "quadrant" in our unfinished basement.  It has a full size window which is nice  but it's not heated.  It's been 57 degrees down there and I'm too cheap to use a space heater.


----------



## squirrel

I have now finished my taxes and have time to sew again!

I would like to start on a Nemo Vida dress for my niece.  Here are the fabrics that I have collected, I also have black and white to make the stripes on Nemo.






I was thinking of appliquing Nemo on the fabic with the orange material.  Is it going to be too much blue?  Should I get some white or a solid light blue fabric?  When doing Nemo should I start with the orange fabric and add the stripes and then applique Nemo to the fabric for the dress (more like a patch) as I don't want to line the dress.  The white will probably show the orange underneath, is there anything I can do to make it look more white?


I was thinking of using the large print with fish as the main panel in the back with the blue bubble print as the side panels.   The shell print as the bodice pieces and the bottom piece.  Unless anyone thinks yellow or orange broadcloth might look better.


----------



## DMGeurts

T-rox said:


> 2 things i did this weekend.
> 1) fought the embroidery machine and lost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i mean, it did not even have the decency to eat the shirt on the first stitches! it waitied until the last leg of the last letter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) at least my sewing machine was working



That is such a bummer about your AK shirt - it would have been awesome.  Are you going to try to make another?

I love the Tink outfit - it's so cute!



T-rox said:


> this pattern. surprisingly easy. the matching purse is her favorite part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I would love to get that pattern!



Diz-Mommy said:


> Oh and yes, that would be my serger on a storage tote, as you can see my desk is too small to have both set up at the same time.



I think my space could possibly rival yours... I am currently using my *new serger* on a bar stool!  

D~


----------



## sheridee32

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm probably not the one the stabilizer question is aimed at, but I'll tell you what I do, and have really good luck with.   On t-shirts I use the heaviest cutaway I can find, its something I get at my sewing machine store, and there isn't a name brand on it, just a store name.  I'm sure its something they have packaged especially for themselves.  I think it's similar to the Floriani (sp?) brand I bought at another higher end sewing store.  The stuff from JoAnn's just doesn't seem to work well for me, its not as stiff as this stuff, and the designs got a little wonky.  I don't like tear away on t-shirts, the design doesnt seem to look as nice for some reason, especially after washing, and the kids complained it was itchy.  Though that was before I found the smooth cover iron on stuff, which I now use on everything anyway.  I hoop my stabilizer and float my shirts with spray adhesive, and always use a basting stitch...a freebie on SWAK.  I'm so used to floating my embroidery that today I actually hooped something for the first time in quite a while and struggled with it long enough I wish I had just floated it.  On items that aren't embroidered on knit I will use tearaway, but only if its something that will show and won't be lined, like a skirt.   If its going to be a lined bodice, like a Simply Sweet, I'll use lightweight cutaway.  I really don't like tearaway if I can avoid it, I always seem to struggle getting it just right when its something that matters the position of the embroidery.
> 
> Now for the shirring, what I'm talking about may be just something with the bobbin on my machine...when I load that there's a channel the thread runs in, and a thread cutter that makes the entire thread disappear into the channel before putting the cover on.  With the elastic thread I don't do this, I hold the needle thread in my left hand, turn the flywheel with my right until it catches the elastic bobbin thread, which I then pull to the top.  My machine has a locking stop stitch, so I use that to keep everything from pulling out, I never thought about backstitching because I have this option, which essentially does the same thing, and I forgot to mention that I do it.    Sorry about that, bad tute teacher here.  One tute I did read said to tie the tails together if you need to reload your bobbin again during shirring, like when working on an entirely shirred bodice, you may need to reload a few times.  Tying the tails in a square knot will hopefully keep everything from coming undone.   As for the Pink Fig patterns, I've only done one, I think it's called the Lydia...Teresa posted a pic of it recently.  That one was easy, if you don't mind shirring, there was alot of that.  The rest of the sewing was straight stitching.  The sleeve measurements are way off...I think Teresa mentioned that too, so it wasnt just me!



I do my embroidery the same way you do and it comes out great i think i use the same stablizer you do or something like it i got it from all brands


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

billwendy said:


> Im so bummed - my store didnt have the calico's on sale at all!!!! Grrrrrrr....are the disney prints not on sale anymore either?



My store didn't have the calicos on sale either.  BOOOOO!!!!



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> when you have the program openned and have the stitch selected before you make any actual stitches on the fabric - the top bar where you choose your options for stitch length, type, denisty, etc - towards the right should be a place that you can choose to cut jump stitches, have a lock stith for the start, and then the lock at the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those asking about adding Words/names using SEU -- this is the bar you should have across the top of the screen-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make sure you have true type font selected on the left, pick your font,Type what words you want in the box,  move to the right and pick your stitch type, this is where you can change it from outline to solid, etc. you can also add the locking stitche and select to cut jump stitches. Granted if your machine doesn't cut them, you can select it but it won't happen.
> HTH someone.



Thanks!  This helps me a lot.  How do I get the lettering I typed out transferred to my machine?  Like how do I save it to PES format so I can put it on my USB and put it on my machine?



froggy33 said:


> I think maybe it was answered, but when you do letters in SEU, on the top bar there is a pic of little siscors and then a little pin under that.  I try to have the machine lock stitch (the pin) at least at the letters.  You can also click on the word, and then click on a specific letter and then click the pin to choose to have it lock at the beginning and ending ofeach letter.  Hope that helps!
> !


Thanks for the info!  Any more tips?


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

sheridee32 said:


> I do my embroidery the same way you do and it comes out great i think i use the same stablizer you do or something like it i got it from all brands




I just looked at prices there...wow, way less than I'm paying now.  I'm just not sure of the one I'd want.  The one I've got is 12" x 12 yd roll, labeled only as heavyweight cut away.  I have no clue what to compare it to...which one are you using?


----------



## sheridee32

Here are the dresses that I made for January and her sister they got their package today


----------



## sheridee32

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I just looked at prices there...wow, way less than I'm paying now.  I'm just not sure of the one I'd want.  The one I've got is 12" x 12 yd roll, labeled only as heavyweight cut away.  I have no clue what to compare it to...which one are you using?



I use the hv9920 cut away I love it about to order some more


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

sheridee32 said:


> I use the hv9920 cut away I love it about to order some more



Thanks!   I'm going to bookmark that so I don't forget.  I just bought a new roll, so unfortunately I'm good for a while.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

DMGeurts said:


> I think my space could possibly rival yours... I am currently using my *new serger* on a bar stool!
> 
> D~



YIKES!!  Be careful you don't topple it over!...having mine stored on the tote makes me nervous enough when the boys get to running around here 



sheridee32 said:


> Here are the dresses that I made for January and her sister they got their package today



Those are too cute!!


----------



## PurpleEars

jas0202 said:


> I've been MIA. But I have a good reason!   Here is a pic of my new beauty,  next to her two old friends.   My PE770 is here!!!



Congrats on your new toy! Can't wait to see what you create with it.



VBAndrea said:


> HELP PLEASE!
> 
> I am having some troubles with my machine.  Was doing outfits for a BG and had some tension issues where my fabric gathered itself where it wasn't supposed to and the stitching looked a little wonky in parts.  I muddled through.
> 
> I cleaned my bobbin area very well, lubed it and did my next BG project.  I had no issues whatsover with this project.
> 
> Then started sewing some straps for luggage tags and had issues with top stitching looking awful.  Cleaned everything super well again and the result is MUCK!
> 
> Any ideas other than throwing my machine out the window?  I want to do a stripwork next and there is no way I can do topstitching that looks like this.



I am sorry to hear about your problem. Sounds like you have solved it though!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I haven't been on here in days and so much cute stuff posted!  I did get one big give finished and the family has received it so I'll post pics.
> 
> Stripwork jumpers for AK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think to get a picture of the back but they all have an elephant, rhino and giraffe.
> 
> AK t-shirts for the older siblings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jungle animals are Heather's designs and the AK logo is Froggy's.  They all stitched out beautifully.



Amazing job on those outfits. I am sure the family will really like them. Thanks so much for making them for the Give. It's kind of funny for me to see the pictures because I made dresses for AK very recently using a very similar design!



kelly1218 said:


> I LOVE those jumpers!!!!!
> 
> 
> I haven't sewn anything in weeks now.....But DH decided he wanted to play with fabric....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...that is my car.....



That's actually kind of cool!



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> when you have the program openned and have the stitch selected before you make any actual stitches on the fabric - the top bar where you choose your options for stitch length, type, denisty, etc - towards the right should be a place that you can choose to cut jump stitches, have a lock stith for the start, and then the lock at the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those asking about adding Words/names using SEU -- this is the bar you should have across the top of the screen-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make sure you have true type font selected on the left, pick your font,Type what words you want in the box,  move to the right and pick your stitch type, this is where you can change it from outline to solid, etc. you can also add the locking stitche and select to cut jump stitches. Granted if your machine doesn't cut them, you can select it but it won't happen.
> HTH someone.



Thanks for the tut. It's good to see how others do it to make sure I was doing it correctly.



Blyssfull said:


> I finally have made a few things. And boy, being new to sewing have I learned a lot from such simple projects!
> 
> Two pillowcase dresses are for DD and the Apron is for my cousin's wedding shower (she had a recipe shower):



Good job on the dresses and apron. Can't wait to see what you make next!



VBAndrea said:


> I'm working on a stripwork right now and AFTER starting to cut I realized I wanted wider strips -- they are way to narrow and there is no going back as I bought the last of the bolt I cut into.  I don't know how I could be so dumb -- it wasn't the look I was going for at all.



Maybe you can save it for a different project that calls for narrower strips?



DMGeurts said:


> I have to make another wallet... first things first...  since I had really never done that many zippers - I sewed my fabric too close to the zipper - so it kept getting stuck, so then I hand stitched it so it stayed back further (so I thought), but that didn't work - so then I had to squish it under my presser foot (a 4" zipper opening) - finally got it to work.  Then I started assembling the Rosetta purse and realized that the colors of my wallet would have looked better if I had used some black in it... so I decided to keep the first wallet for myself and make another one to go with the purse.
> 
> D~



Good luck with the zipper. We are always happy to help if you have questions. Now, you have me curious about this wallet thing, because I may want to make one just to match with my park bag!



SarahJN said:


> Okay, so I'm kind of bummed.  I finished the three cupcake skirts for the girls' birthday.  I knew that they were on the big side but I figured with leggings, they would fit fine.  Allie tried one on tonight w/ leggings and no shirt and it was huge.  I would have to rip through 4 layers of seams to shorten the elastic and I am almost out of the yellow thread.
> 
> And then I tried to applique on an old t-shirt.  It looks horrendous.  I am using a ball point needle but it has made holes in the shirt in some spots.  Going around curves looks awful.  And then if I stop and start up again, the stitching isn't moving and keeps piling up - making a bump.
> 
> This applique stuff is all new to me so I don't know if it is my inexperience or what.  I should have just made dresses for the girls - too late now.



Can you open up a hole in the inside of the waist band and shortern the elastic?



Diz-Mommy said:


> I'm so EXCITED ya'll!!  We signed a lock in contract with a builder today...guess what this room is gonna be!!??



Congrats on your new space!



aimeeg said:


> It was a pretty busy weekend for us. I did manage to finish two tops. I had a request for a blond mermaid. I love her because she has my hair. I also did an Easter tee which I adore. It is one of my favorites!!!



Beautiful work like usual!



squirrel said:


> I found this on Craigslist and I have been wanting an embroidery machine for a while.  Is it a good machine?  Anything it might be missing, that I would need?
> 
> Janome Memory craft 8000 sewing/embroidery machine in good working condition.  Complete with workbooks and memory card 1,2,3 and 4 and 2 embroidery hoops.  She wants $300.



I saw the discussion about using Heather's designs. You may be able to use her designs (or anyone else's for that matter) by getting a Magic Box. It's a design card converter that supprts Janome machines. I think it cost me about $100 at the time I bought the Brother 270D. I chose that one over the Brother card reader because it could support other brands of embroidery machine if I decide to purchase a different brand in the future.



T-rox said:


> 2 things i did this weekend.
> 1) fought the embroidery machine and lost
> 
> 2) at least my sewing machine was working



Sorry to hear about your problems with the embroidery machine. It's annoying when they get hungry! The outfit turned out beautifully though!



squirrel said:


> I have now finished my taxes and have time to sew again!
> 
> I would like to start on a Nemo Vida dress for my niece.  Here are the fabrics that I have collected, I also have black and white to make the stripes on Nemo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of appliquing Nemo on the fabic with the orange material.  Is it going to be too much blue?  Should I get some white or a solid light blue fabric?  When doing Nemo should I start with the orange fabric and add the stripes and then applique Nemo to the fabric for the dress (more like a patch) as I don't want to line the dress.  The white will probably show the orange underneath, is there anything I can do to make it look more white?
> 
> I was thinking of using the large print with fish as the main panel in the back with the blue bubble print as the side panels.   The shell print as the bodice pieces and the bottom piece.  Unless anyone thinks yellow or orange broadcloth might look better.



Just want to say welcome back! I think what you have isn't too much blue. I don't know if you can fuse two layers of white fabric together before adding them as stripes to make less yellow show through?



sheridee32 said:


> Here are the dresses that I made for January and her sister they got their package today



Super cute outfits!


----------



## jessica52877

aboveH20 said:


> You can go to usps.com and find shipping rates.  Usually I'm amazed at how cheap it is to mail overseas.  I agree about Canada.  (My last BG cost $21.95 and was less than 2 pounds.)
> 
> I like you thread racks.  I think that's next on my list.  I have a sewing "quadrant" in our unfinished basement.  It has a full size window which is nice  but it's not heated.  It's been 57 degrees down there and I'm too cheap to use a space heater.



There can be such a huge gap in shipping overseas and their prices, kind of like Canada. Once you hit a certain pound the price skyrockets!! Sometimes it is cheaper to ship 2 package to Canada vs 1 large one. Usually overseas anymore it seems you need to ship priority or it takes forever as in months!

Our basement is finished, but not heated. It is atleast carpeted and insulated though so it isn't horrible most of the time. I ended up having to move from the basement to the guest bedroom when DH worked nights a few years ago. I am glad now that I didn't really set up everything down there! 

I'll use a kerosene heater sometimes, DH runs a little space heater. Drives me bonkers. Usually we just suck it up which is funny because I am always freezing!



squirrel said:


> I have now finished my taxes and have time to sew again!
> 
> I would like to start on a Nemo Vida dress for my niece.  Here are the fabrics that I have collected, I also have black and white to make the stripes on Nemo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of appliquing Nemo on the fabic with the orange material.  Is it going to be too much blue?  Should I get some white or a solid light blue fabric?  When doing Nemo should I start with the orange fabric and add the stripes and then applique Nemo to the fabric for the dress (more like a patch) as I don't want to line the dress.  The white will probably show the orange underneath, is there anything I can do to make it look more white?
> 
> 
> I was thinking of using the large print with fish as the main panel in the back with the blue bubble print as the side panels.   The shell print as the bodice pieces and the bottom piece.  Unless anyone thinks yellow or orange broadcloth might look better.



You can never have too much blue for Nemo! 



DMGeurts said:


> I think my space could possibly rival yours... I am currently using my *new serger* on a bar stool!
> 
> D~



LOL! Mine is a on a kids wooden table and I use a little tikes chair to sit in (the wooden ones weren't nearly as comfy).



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Ok - My Babylock is not being nice right now! I can see my bobbin thread while I am embroidering! I cleanned everything, rewound my bobbin, made sure the bobbin thread is in the groove when threading it, made sure the upper thread is threadeed correctly. It is not fixing it! Looks like I have to take it in Uggggg! stinks working nights when something like this happens! I will have to come home in the morning, pick up my daughter and fight my way back up to Collingswood through morning traffic! stinky, stinky, stinky!
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent.



I know this isn't a real fix and the machine shouldn't be doing it but my friend just uses colored bobbin and you would never know the difference. Hers pulled through everything.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm asking here because I think someone may know the answer...how does payment between two PayPal people work if one of them is in Scotland?  The reason I'm asking is for my cruise group, every year we have a group donation of some sort, last year it was collecting school supplies for the new school in Haiti that Royal Caribbean built.  This year we want to collect musical instruments, but since many of the members don't have an actual instrument to donate, many said they'd rather make a monetary donation.  Our group leader is in Scotland, and many of the group are also from across the pond, as well as Canada.  The group leader has a PayPal account already, we just weren't sure how that worked with international payments.  Any info is appreciated.
> 
> 
> To the mods...I'm not soliciting funds here, just info, thanks!



I have gotten paid many times from other countries. I do think the fees are different but nothing that was that I really noticed. Otherwise it worked the same.



ellenbenny said:


> The pattern lists size 2T - 8.  It is not too hard to make, only hard part is the calculations for the strip widths and the waistband size, since it is not gathered, the width of the skirt after pleating matches the bottom of the waistband piece, then use elastic to make it fit the waist.  For the skirt part it is like a strip work skirt, then fold the seams of every other strip to the center of the adjacent strip to form a pleat.  Baste in place, then attach to the waistband piece.  Clear as mud?



Reading this made my head spin. I am sick though so I am sure that has alot to do with it! But I thought it was funny when you got to the end and said clear as mud and I was thinking what! LOL!



PixieDust32 said:


> Thank you so much for responding my question! Did you do the letter too?



I have used a cricut to cut fabric a few times. I found it way more annoying and time consuming then just doing it myself.



Diz-Mommy said:


> I'm so EXCITED ya'll!!  We signed a lock in contract with a builder today...guess what this room is gonna be!!??



Love the room! Our dining room we have a dining room table (not fancy one) and it has houses all our computers and printers. I wanted a useful room, not one to dust.



NaeNae said:


> Question for anyone that made a t-shirt for Kaleb's mom.  She has listed Medium or Large.  Which size did you make?  I don't want it to be too little.  Nothing like waiting until the last minute, huh?



LOL! I did mine today too! Great minds think alike! I only made shirts for the kids though.



aimeeg said:


> It was a pretty busy weekend for us. I did manage to finish two tops. I had a request for a blond mermaid. I love her because she has my hair. I also did an Easter tee which I adore. It is one of my favorites!!!



Super dee duper cute as always!


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

tricia said:


> Mine has always been like that.  I didn't know it was a problem.



Mine will do that sometimes too!!!  I played with the tension all weekend as well.   



T-rox said:


> 2 things i did this weekend.
> 1) fought the embroidery machine and lost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> i mean, it did not even have the decency to eat the shirt on the first
> stitches! it waitied until the last leg of the last letter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 2) at least my sewing machine was working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



AWWW....I feel your pain!  My machine ate a shirt last week too!!!  UGH!!!

Your sewing turned out beautifully!



aimeeg said:


> It was a pretty busy weekend for us. I did manage to finish two tops. I had a request for a blond mermaid. I love her because she has my hair. I also did an Easter tee which I adore. It is one of my favorites!!!



Too cute!


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

I did these last week.    These Razorback goodies are for Ole Miss fans!  





I was looking for an Easter door decoration and found this online. Turns out it was made by some moms at my kids' school who are making these to sell but they also had the instructions on how to make them online. Here is my attempt! Here are the instructions if you want to do one yourself: www.myheartsdesireblog.com/2011/moss-covered-cross-tutorial.html

Here is the one I made!


----------



## miprender

PixieDust32 said:


> Thank you so much for responding my question! Did you do the letter too?



Yes I did use the Cricut to cut out the minniemouse wording too.



Diz-Mommy said:


> I'm so EXCITED ya'll!!  We signed a lock in contract with a builder today...guess what this room is gonna be!!??



 Wow...to have a room to yourself for sewing. Right now I sew in the family room in our downstairs. I have an office desk which is now cluttered with my machines



aimeeg said:


>



Love the mermaid.



T-rox said:


> 2 things i did this weekend.
> 1) fought the embroidery machine and lost
> 2) at least my sewing machine was working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Ouch too bad about the shirt. It happens so quick too and I always panic and can't seem to find the button to stop the machine

Love that dress.



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I did these last week.    These Razorback goodies are for Ole Miss fans!



  Thanks for the link.


----------



## VBAndrea

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm probably not the one the stabilizer question is aimed at, but I'll tell you what I do, and have really good luck with.   On t-shirts I use the heaviest cutaway I can find, its something I get at my sewing machine store, and there isn't a name brand on it, just a store name.  I'm sure its something they have packaged especially for themselves.  I think it's similar to the Floriani (sp?) brand I bought at another higher end sewing store.  The stuff from JoAnn's just doesn't seem to work well for me, its not as stiff as this stuff, and the designs got a little wonky.  I don't like tear away on t-shirts, the design doesnt seem to look as nice for some reason, especially after washing, and the kids complained it was itchy.  Though that was before I found the smooth cover iron on stuff, which I now use on everything anyway.  I hoop my stabilizer and float my shirts with spray adhesive, and always use a basting stitch...a freebie on SWAK.  I'm so used to floating my embroidery that today I actually hooped something for the first time in quite a while and struggled with it long enough I wish I had just floated it.  On items that aren't embroidered on knit I will use tearaway, but only if its something that will show and won't be lined, like a skirt.   If its going to be a lined bodice, like a Simply Sweet, I'll use lightweight cutaway.  I really don't like tearaway if I can avoid it, I always seem to struggle getting it just right when its something that matters the position of the embroidery.
> 
> Now for the shirring, what I'm talking about may be just something with the bobbin on my machine...when I load that there's a channel the thread runs in, and a thread cutter that makes the entire thread disappear into the channel before putting the cover on.  With the elastic thread I don't do this, I hold the needle thread in my left hand, turn the flywheel with my right until it catches the elastic bobbin thread, which I then pull to the top.  My machine has a locking stop stitch, so I use that to keep everything from pulling out, I never thought about backstitching because I have this option, which essentially does the same thing, and I forgot to mention that I do it.    Sorry about that, bad tute teacher here.  One tute I did read said to tie the tails together if you need to reload your bobbin again during shirring, like when working on an entirely shirred bodice, you may need to reload a few times.  Tying the tails in a square knot will hopefully keep everything from coming undone.   As for the Pink Fig patterns, I've only done one, I think it's called the Lydia...Teresa posted a pic of it recently.  That one was easy, if you don't mind shirring, there was alot of that.  The rest of the sewing was straight stitching.  The sleeve measurements are way off...I think Teresa mentioned that too, so it wasnt just me!


Thanks for the info.  I didn't even know there was an iron on cover.  I only hand applique but I have noticed the tear away doesn't give a good grip -- it's too slippery.  And I have a heavy cut away stabilizer but I'm not sure where I got it -- likely Joann's or Walmart.  I will ook at all brands hv9920 and perhaps try that next.

Thanks for all the shirring tips.  Of course Hancock's was out of elastic thread so I didn't get to practice tonight.  I'm so hoping Walmart has it, but if not I'll head to Joann's today.  One other question, how much longer should I make my fabric that I am shirring?  I'm trying to do my own creation and was thinking the shirring maybe pulls the fabric together a couple of inches?  I'll do practice swatches before the real thing so I'll get a better idea.







lovesdumbo said:


> I use the tear away.  I prefer when I can use a heavier/nicer T.  I've never tried the cut away.


Maybe that's my problem -- I just buy cheap t-s b/c I'm afarid of ruining them!  Now that I think of it, I bet it was Jessica who uses the cut away and leaves it in place.  I don't think my kids would like that though.  I will have to look for some of the stuff you iron over the completed project.



dianemom2 said:


> I always use cut away on the t-shirts.  I think the design lasts longer and looks nicer.  I hardly ever use tear away on any type of fabric.  I don't think it looks nice after the item has been washed.  I mostly do t-shirts.  The stuff they sell on the bolt at Joanns seems to work great for me.  I buy two or three yards at a time.  I get the heavy weight for t-shirts.  It has been a long time since I've had any problems embroidering anything.


Thanks.  Now that I think of it, a couple of my Vidas look a little wrinkly in the appliqued area and I bet I used tear away on those.



squirrel said:


> I have now finished my taxes and have time to sew again!
> 
> I would like to start on a Nemo Vida dress for my niece.  Here are the fabrics that I have collected, I also have black and white to make the stripes on Nemo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of appliquing Nemo on the fabic with the orange material.  Is it going to be too much blue?  Should I get some white or a solid light blue fabric?  When doing Nemo should I start with the orange fabric and add the stripes and then applique Nemo to the fabric for the dress (more like a patch) as I don't want to line the dress.  The white will probably show the orange underneath, is there anything I can do to make it look more white?
> 
> 
> I was thinking of using the large print with fish as the main panel in the back with the blue bubble print as the side panels.   The shell print as the bodice pieces and the bottom piece.  Unless anyone thinks yellow or orange broadcloth might look better.


I love your fabric choices and I think it will look great.  If you want to add more white you could always do so in trim, like a band of white ruffles at the base of the apron or the jumbo white ric rack.  I can't wait to see your completed project.  And I would NOT add any solids.  I like the muted prints better than a solid -- sort of like the light blue you already have.  Looks perfect!



sheridee32 said:


> Here are the dresses that I made for January and her sister they got their package today


Cute, cute and more cute!



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I did these last week.    These Razorback goodies are for Ole Miss fans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking for an Easter door decoration and found this online. Turns out it was made by some moms at my kids' school who are making these to sell but they also had the instructions on how to make them online. Here is my attempt! Here are the instructions if you want to do one yourself: www.myheartsdesireblog.com/2011/moss-covered-cross-tutorial.html
> 
> Here is the one I made!


I like your Razorback goodies!


----------



## NiniMorris

T-Rox...


Last week, I had my machine get hungry and ate a customer supplied shirt...on the first stitch!  Luckily it was a much easier to find shirt than I thought it would be and managed to get it finished on time...

(my shirt had too much spandex in it!  I had so much stabilizer in the final product I thought it would never look right!  LOL)

I can sooooo feel your pain!




I made it back to the studio yesterday and I think I fixed the serger.  I think I am going to make a sign that hangs above it reminding me that if the thread breaks more than once in a row...to take it apart and clean out all the thread bits that are hiding....this is the third time this has happened...looks like I would learn!


Dora is still kicking my behind!  I have managed to get everything cut, embroidered, and partially put together.  (I think the dress is on its fourth or fifth incarnation)  While I am not loving the fabrics together as much as I had hoped...this is the way it is going to be!  A few more minutes today and it should be ready to ship...

I can normally knock out two Simply Sweets in less than a day... we won't talk about how long these have taken me... I guess I really just don't like Dora at all!

I'm not sure if my next project will be going back to my working on my DS Animal Kingdom inspired bedroom redo or just jump into our next trip in 6 months.  I need something easier!



Nini


----------



## ellenbenny

miprender said:


> Yes I did use the Cricut to cut out the minniemouse wording too.



Well because I need more to do  I went and bought a Cricut yesterday.  I played with it last night and I love it , but I was wondering about whether you can cut fabric with it?  Are there any special tricks to cutting fabric, or do you just stick it down to the mat and cut it like you would paper?  OR do you iron on heat and bond first and then cut?  Or do I need a higher end Cricut to do it?  I bought the Personal Electronic Cutter which is the cheapest one.

Sorry for so many questions, need to learn how to best use my new toy, it seems like so much fun so far!!


----------



## aboveH20

sheridee32 said:


> Here are the dresses that I made for January and her sister they got their package today



Those are great.  They say summertime picnic and fun.  The family will love them and get a lot of use out of them, I'm sure.  Nicely done.



sheridee32 said:


> I use the hv9920 cut away I love it about to order some more



Gotta look into that.  I'm still a "770 newbie" and learning my way around stabilizers.  I see more puckering than I would like.



jessica52877 said:


> Our basement is finished, but not heated. It is atleast carpeted and insulated though so it isn't horrible most of the time. I ended up having to move from the basement to the guest bedroom when DH worked nights a few years ago. I am glad now that I didn't really set up everything down there!
> 
> I'll use a kerosene heater sometimes, DH runs a little space heater. Drives me bonkers. Usually we just suck it up which is funny because I am always freezing!



I never thought about kerosene.  We're talking about finishing the basement, but in the mean time I'm happy with my space -- except for the cold and not wanting to pay the electric bill for a space heater.  And, I suppose a bathroom in the basement would be nice.  



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I did these last week.    These Razorback goodies are for Ole Miss fans!



Great job.  I especially like the font on the blanket.



NiniMorris said:


> I'm not sure if my next project will be going back to my working on my DS Animal Kingdom inspired bedroom redo . . . .
> 
> Nini



Oooooooo. I want to see that finished.


----------



## ttfn0205

ellenbenny said:


> Well because I need more to do  I went and bought a Cricut yesterday.  I played with it last night and I love it , but I was wondering about whether you can cut fabric with it?  Are there any special tricks to cutting fabric, or do you just stick it down to the mat and cut it like you would paper?  OR do you iron on heat and bond first and then cut?  Or do I need a higher end Cricut to do it?  I bought the Personal Electronic Cutter which is the cheapest one.
> 
> Sorry for so many questions, need to learn how to best use my new toy, it seems like so much fun so far!!



Ellen, 
I have a cricut and an expression and have not cut fabric with either yet.  The cricut site has a chat area and many people have great ideas and suggestions pertaining to it's use.  I am hoping to use mine for some patterns for hand appliqueing myself.  And of course scrapbooking.  Enjoy your new toy


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> I never thought about kerosene.  We're talking about finishing the basement, but in the mean time I'm happy with my space -- except for the cold and not wanting to pay the electric bill for a space heater.  And, I suppose a bathroom in the basement would be nice.



When we finished our basement in our RI house we put in the floor mat radiant heating.  My dh also put all the heating duct work into the rafters and I think we had regular gas heat supply the basement as well.  You can put the floor radiant heating on timers so if you go down at a certain time each day you can set it to go on an hour or so ahead of time.  We tiled part of the basement and the radiant heating was heavenly on the tile.  I didn't notice it as much on the carpeted areas.  

We also put a bathroom in   We spent about $25K finishing the basement b/c my dh was able to do most all the work himself.  Then we tried to sell the house for less than we paid for it.  We still own the house   We're renting it at a huge loss, but it helped our tax return!


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

jessica52877 said:


> I know this isn't a real fix and the machine shouldn't be doing it but my friend just uses colored bobbin and you would never know the difference. Hers pulled through everything.



Oh trust me I almost did that! But I was too afraid I would screw up my machine. So I will take a nap while Evie watches Tangled or "Punzel" since I stopped and picked it up on my way home, then off to the sew & vac where I bought my machine. I think I will ask them about DensityWorks & studioplus while I am there.

ETA: is it bad that we have 4430points in Disny Movie Rewards? Is it wrong to keep saving them tp try to eventually get the tour? Has anyone ever gotten to 15,000 & gotten the tour?


----------



## jessica52877

I use cut away and just leave it on the back. I have never had anyone mention anything about it itching or what not. It is very soft in my opinion. When we just went to Disney in January I didn't have any cut awa so used tear away (but it cut it), it sews the same but is scratchier in my opinion. I noticed when I got home and washed them they were wrinkled mess! Usually I can put them out of the dryer and wear, these had to be ironed. Not a huge deal because sometimes I'll run the iron over them quickly anyways, just the design, too lazy to iron the entire shirt! 



ellenbenny said:


> Well because I need more to do  I went and bought a Cricut yesterday.  I played with it last night and I love it , but I was wondering about whether you can cut fabric with it?  Are there any special tricks to cutting fabric, or do you just stick it down to the mat and cut it like you would paper?  OR do you iron on heat and bond first and then cut?  Or do I need a higher end Cricut to do it?  I bought the Personal Electronic Cutter which is the cheapest one.
> 
> Sorry for so many questions, need to learn how to best use my new toy, it seems like so much fun so far!!



I can't wait to see what you do with your cricut. I dust mine off alot! LOL! Look into sure cuts alot if you decide you want lots of cartridges. It is a program where it will cut any true type font from your computer and then you can also make your own designs. I have hardly played with it but did make a Minnie Mouse a LONG time ago! It voids the warranty but I don't get too uptight over stuff like that. Most of the time the manufacturer wants to argue anyways over replacing something. I think it is about $90, worth it for the font usage alone. 

I have cut fabric, first I cut sponge bob fabric scraps and LOVED how it cut! I had heat n bond ironed on and left the paper then attached it to the mat. The next things I cut were letters for the backs of monkey shirts. 






It worked pretty well the first time. But after the 3rd or 4th time it seemed to not work nearly as well. I assume it has to do with either the mat not being as sticky or the blade not as sharp. By the end I peeled off the backing to the heat n bond and just laid it down, but along the edges it would pull the heat n bond when I peeled it up. I could use the inner letters though. Long story short, I just stopped using it for fabric. I only liked it if I had alot to cut otherwise it took me too much time to prep everything. My cricut is right next to my laptop here but there is always junk in the way that I had to move. So for simpler things I cut them just as fast. Lots of letters like that probably are worth the time and effort.



aboveH20 said:


> I never thought about kerosene.  We're talking about finishing the basement, but in the mean time I'm happy with my space -- except for the cold and not wanting to pay the electric bill for a space heater.  And, I suppose a bathroom in the basement would be nice.



We have a bathroom and almost everyone I know (friend wise) walks right by it and comes upstairs to use the bathroom. I guess they don't think about it being there. The bathroom was the very last thing we finished. We literally had every other room done and just walked by an unfinished bathroom. Of course we also walked through the unfinished basement to 3 different finished rooms for probably 4-5 years! I told DH when we bought the house that it had to have a basement, that we could wait 10 or so years to finish it but it had to have one. I think I lasted maybe a year before I pushed to start finishing it. We did it all ourselves, with help from my mom's husband in the bathroom and we paid to have the carpet installed. We worked better finishing a basement then we can putting up a tent! LOL!

We are in Georgia too so it isn't that incredibly cold most winters.


----------



## ellenbenny

jessica52877 said:


> I can't wait to see what you do with your cricut. I dust mine off alot! LOL! Look into sure cuts alot if you decide you want lots of cartridges. It is a program where it will cut any true type font from your computer and then you can also make your own designs. I have hardly played with it but did make a Minnie Mouse a LONG time ago! It voids the warranty but I don't get too uptight over stuff like that. Most of the time the manufacturer wants to argue anyways over replacing something. I think it is about $90, worth it for the font usage alone.
> 
> I have cut fabric, first I cut sponge bob fabric scraps and LOVED how it cut! I had heat n bond ironed on and left the paper then attached it to the mat. The next things I cut were letters for the backs of monkey shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It worked pretty well the first time. But after the 3rd or 4th time it seemed to not work nearly as well. I assume it has to do with either the mat not being as sticky or the blade not as sharp. By the end I peeled off the backing to the heat n bond and just laid it down, but along the edges it would pull the heat n bond when I peeled it up. I could use the inner letters though. Long story short, I just stopped using it for fabric. I only liked it if I had alot to cut otherwise it took me too much time to prep everything. My cricut is right next to my laptop here but there is always junk in the way that I had to move. So for simpler things I cut them just as fast. Lots of letters like that probably are worth the time and effort.



Love the shirts!!  Believe it or not I bought the cricut thinking I could use it to make tags and cards to go with my big gives.  I always just scratch a quick note on a scrap of paper, and it seemed to me like I should do something a little nicer.  So I bought a disney cartridge with it to make mickey heads and such.  I don't know that I want or need to cut fabric with it, just thought I would ask though, in case I ever feel like trying it.  I mostly just use my embroidery machine anyway.

I will have to look at that software though, that might be fun to use for fonts and such, but first I just need to figure out what all I am going to use my cricut for.  I am going to go back to the store today and get extra mats and blades and some extra cardstock, I found I didn't have any black or white at home, and I need those to make a lot of the characters on my mickey cartridge.  


So much to do, so little time, this day job really gets in the way some times!


----------



## cogero

I love my Cricut. I use it for making Mickey Head Gift tags for Gives a lot lately.

I want to make a stash of cards for gives. I hate just writing on a piece of computer paper.


----------



## chellewashere

Wow miss a couple of days and fall wayyyy behind.
Just wanted to say loved the Animal Kingdom dresses. And the toy story things.

No offense but its nice to see that not only newbies have problems with the sewing machines  
Wow things you can do with a cricut I only thought they were good for scrapbooking.
My DH is impressed that I have actually kept up with sewing that he has been on ebay looking for a serger cause I told him I absolutely need to have one now 

So here is what I have been working on lately. My daughter picked the pattern, material and all for her ROCKSTAR outfit as she calls it. I made a DSi pouch to carry her game in and also made the hairbow this AM






The complete look






The RockStar!!











Bow I made






Zipper pocket for games






DSi holder pouch


----------



## basketkat

I have heard that heat n bond is GREAT for cutting out fabric on your Cricut. I didn't have any one Saturday and I wanted to do a project right then! Ha! I tried to cut the material just by itself and it tore and didn't work very well. So I cut out the letters on card stock then traced them on the reverse side of my fabric and cut them out by hand. Kinda goes against the point of a Cricut, but I got my letters done!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Sorry for the off topic question, but I'd love feedback from women and who better than the women of the Disboutiquers!?

What does everyone like for appliances in their kitchen?  We're thinking either black or stainless.  I like how stainless looks, but I'm worried its too much work to maintain and keep looking nice.  Any thoughts are much appreciated!  Sorry for the repeat for those that have friended me on FB, I was told to do my homework so I'm being thorough


----------



## aboveH20

jessica52877 said:


> The next things I cut were letters for the backs of monkey shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a bathroom and almost everyone I know (friend wise) walks right by it and comes upstairs to use the bathroom. I guess they don't think about it being there. The bathroom was the very last thing we finished. We literally had every other room done and just walked by an unfinished bathroom. Of course we also walked through the unfinished basement to 3 different finished rooms for probably 4-5 years! I told DH when we bought the house that it had to have a basement, that we could wait 10 or so years to finish it but it had to have one. I think I lasted maybe a year before I pushed to start finishing it. We did it all ourselves, with help from my mom's husband in the bathroom and we paid to have the carpet installed. We worked better finishing a basement then we can putting up a tent! LOL!
> 
> We are in Georgia too so it isn't that incredibly cold most winters.



I love the monkey shirts.

I can't imagine living in a part of the country where they don't have basements!  We've always had one and sometimes it's gotten rather full.  My husband is itching to finish it himself and although he's handy (and cheap labor) part of me would like to have it done professionally.  I just finished painting some shelves he made for me so other than the temperature, I'm all set.



chellewashere said:


> So here is what I have been working on lately. My daughter picked the pattern, material and all for her ROCKSTAR outfit as she calls it. I made a DSi pouch to carry her game in and also made the hairbow this AM
> 
> The complete look



I love how the "complete look" has the rock star pout.  Perfect!


----------



## froggy33

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Thanks!  This helps me a lot.  How do I get the lettering I typed out transferred to my machine?  Like how do I save it to PES format so I can put it on my USB and put it on my machine?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info!  Any more tips?



To get the file on your machine first save the file as a dsg.  Then in the drop down save menu select export and export it as a PES.  Then transfer this pes file to your machine (I use a memory stick).  It'll show up on your machine and you're good to go.

When I do letters/words, I've found it's best to use the pre digitized ones.  But ones you download do work. (Like Disney fonts)

Good luck!



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> ETA: is it bad that we have 4430points in Disny Movie Rewards? Is it wrong to keep saving them tp try to eventually get the tour? Has anyone ever gotten to 15,000 & gotten the tour?



I had something like 3000 points and one day when I logged on to enter more, they were listed there and then just disappeared.  Literally gone!  I think it was around the time they updated the webpage.  I tried emailing them, but never heard back.  In fact I'm gonna try again.  So beware, don't lose all your points!


----------



## DMGeurts

And then some...  LOL

First - this is one of the sets of fabric that "spoke" to me.  It said "Please make me into a Rosetta!"    But it came in 3 colors... Teal, purple and red - I couldn't decide which one I liked the best - so I ordered all 3!    You can look forward to seeing these items, and maybe more in the other two colors.

Here's the full set:  The Rosetta, a large tri-fold wallet, a smaller credit card wallet (pattern on YMCT) and a key fob (I can't remember who posted these recently - but thank you!)





I decided to put a zipper into my Rosetta, and I love how it turned out (I took pics for a tut later today - my first)





The interior has a pop of color when you unzip the zipper - you assume that the interior is going to be black, since that's the base color - then you smile because there's a cute coordinating fabric inside.    There are 3 pockets (optional on the pattern) I made my own binding to put on the top of them - so they are easily noticable when you're digging in your bag.  I also added a pen loop on the side (I don't think you can see it) and a key holder.





The designer of this fabric (Jennifer Heynen) actually started out making ceramic buttons on Etsy... then she was approached to design her own fabric and finally her own matching ribbon.  The name of this fabric is "Happy" and I love how everything coordinates so well together!  Oh, and I made the fabric portion of the flower myself.





I decided to try to make a wallet before I tried to make the Rosetta - I wanted to practice.  I found a tutorial for the large wallet online.  It was an easy pattern that went together smoothly... my only issue was the snap placement (which could just be me) but when it was all said and done, one portion of the snap should have been slightly higher, because the wallet closes a bit tight.  It annoys me, but others probably wouldn't notice.









I also wanted a cc wallet, because that is what I normally carry the most.  I loved the looks of this one on YMCT - so I purchased the pattern.  It was a lot of fun to make - but I wouldn't rate it a beginner pattern... the directions are a bit hard to follow and the pictures don't make a lot of sense (a lot of the pics are 2 or 3 different steps in one photo - so you really have to pay attention).  But if you are willing to go slowly and be patient - you should be OK.  I ended up making two of these - and the second one took less than 2 hours, including cutting time.  The pic does look lopsided, but I think that's just the angle of the camera - it doesn't look that way irl.





The key fob was also a free online tutorial - I wanted to find one that I could just make out of fabric, with out any webbing... and I found this one - it took me less than 30 minutes to make.  Easy peasy and a fun little accessory you can make with scraps.





That's all.  I super duper love this bag and I can't wait to make the purple and red versions!  

D~  <--- who is going back to making dolly clothes now.


----------



## tricia

chellewashere said:


> The complete look



Very cool.  Love the fabric.



Diz-Mommy said:


> Sorry for the off topic question, but I'd love feedback from women and who better than the women of the Disboutiquers!?
> 
> What does everyone like for appliances in their kitchen?  We're thinking either black or stainless.  I like how stainless looks, but I'm worried its too much work to maintain and keep looking nice.  Any thoughts are much appreciated!  Sorry for the repeat for those that have friended me on FB, I was told to do my homework so I'm being thorough



I love my stainless.  We keep it looking nice with a little bit of mineral oil.  Just a tad on a cloth and wipe the whole front of the fridge down.  Takes away any prints that are there, and then new ones don't seem to stay as much either.


----------



## GlassSlippers

Hey folks!

I'm a CM at a Disney Store outlet and I thought I'd let you know that the outlets are now being sent clearance merchandise from the parks! We have all sorts of things from little souvenirs to hooded sweatshirts and big, fancy tote bags! Our stuff comes from Disneyland so some of the shirts and things say "Disneyland" on the front, but there are plenty of items that don't. The tags inside the clothing say "Disneyland/Disney World" so they didn't have to manufacture separate tags any more. If anyone is in the Milwaukee/ Chicago area, Gurnee Mills Mall is where you want to go. We will be getting a new shipment once a month. I don't know if all the outlets are included in this or not, but it's worth a look. I'm having the hardest time not giving my pay checks straight back to the Mouse!

As long as I'm being helpful  here's something else I recently learned. Sam's Club carries $100 Disney gift cards for $98 and change! Not only that, they come with a bonus $10 card, so you wind up with about $109 worth of Disney spending power for just under $99! The cards are good on any Disney property including parks, stores and the cruise line. How cool is *that*?!?

That's the end of my news flash, fellow Dis-ers!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## NiniMorris

DMGeurts said:


> And then some...  LOL
> 
> First - this is one of the sets of fabric that "spoke" to me.  It said "Please make me into a Rosetta!"    But it came in 3 colors... Teal, purple and red - I couldn't decide which one I liked the best - so I ordered all 3!    You can look forward to seeing these items, and maybe more in the other two colors.
> 
> Here's the full set:  The Rosetta, a large tri-fold wallet, a smaller credit card wallet (pattern on YMCT) and a key fob (I can't remember who posted these recently - but thank you!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to put a zipper into my Rosetta, and I love how it turned out (I took pics for a tut later today - my first)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The interior has a pop of color when you unzip the zipper - you assume that the interior is going to be black, since that's the base color - then you smile because there's a cute coordinating fabric inside.    There are 3 pockets (optional on the pattern) I made my own binding to put on the top of them - so they are easily noticable when you're digging in your bag.  I also added a pen loop on the side (I don't think you can see it) and a key holder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The designer of this fabric (Jennifer Heynen) actually started out making ceramic buttons on Etsy... then she was approached to design her own fabric and finally her own matching ribbon.  The name of this fabric is "Happy" and I love how everything coordinates so well together!  Oh, and I made the fabric portion of the flower myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to try to make a wallet before I tried to make the Rosetta - I wanted to practice.  I found a tutorial for the large wallet online.  It was an easy pattern that went together smoothly... my only issue was the snap placement (which could just be me) but when it was all said and done, one portion of the snap should have been slightly higher, because the wallet closes a bit tight.  It annoys me, but others probably wouldn't notice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also wanted a cc wallet, because that is what I normally carry the most.  I loved the looks of this one on YMCT - so I purchased the pattern.  It was a lot of fun to make - but I wouldn't rate it a beginner pattern... the directions are a bit hard to follow and the pictures don't make a lot of sense (a lot of the pics are 2 or 3 different steps in one photo - so you really have to pay attention).  But if you are willing to go slowly and be patient - you should be OK.  I ended up making two of these - and the second one took less than 2 hours, including cutting time.  The pic does look lopsided, but I think that's just the angle of the camera - it doesn't look that way irl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The key fob was also a free online tutorial - I wanted to find one that I could just make out of fabric, with out any webbing... and I found this one - it took me less than 30 minutes to make.  Easy peasy and a fun little accessory you can make with scraps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all.  I super duper love this bag and I can't wait to make the purple and red versions!
> 
> D~  <--- who is going back to making dolly clothes now.



Fantastic!!! I love it!

i will be waiting (not so ) patiently for the tute...I really want to try one with a zipper, but I is scared!



Nini


----------



## tricia

DMGeurts said:


> And then some...  LOL
> 
> First - this is one of the sets of fabric that "spoke" to me.  It said "Please make me into a Rosetta!"    But it came in 3 colors... Teal, purple and red - I couldn't decide which one I liked the best - so I ordered all 3!    You can look forward to seeing these items, and maybe more in the other two colors.
> 
> Here's the full set:  The Rosetta, a large tri-fold wallet, a smaller credit card wallet (pattern on YMCT) and a key fob (I can't remember who posted these recently - but thank you!)




Great job.  Everything looks awesome.


----------



## Granna4679

Took the weekend off (well, from sewing and computer anyway).  Enjoyed the weekend with my girls and did a lot of shopping.  Yes, even made it to Joanns.
Not sure what my total savings was but ended up only spending $62.  My DD went with me and she was very good at saying "Mom, do you really need that...what are you going to make with it?"  She knows how huge the stash I already have is.  
However, we did hit a fantastic garage sale (our area has community wide garage sales) and she got 12 article of Motherhood Maternity clothes (some pants, shirts and skirts) all in brand new condition for $3 TOTAL.  Then they also had lots of gymboree and children's place clothes in LIKE NEW condition for $.25/each.  You guessed it...got 12 outfits for $3.  Can't beat it.  You couldn't even tell they had been worn.  

Everything posted has been gorgeous.  I am still trying to catch up on the last 10 pages or so but just had to tell you my great finds for the weekend.



theduck619 said:


> Do you have a website?  My daughters (6 year old twins) love dresses.  We are going in May and early December.  Do you do older children,s dresses?



Sent you a PM!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I haven't been on here in days and so much cute stuff posted!  I did get one big give finished and the family has received it so I'll post pics.
> 
> Stripwork jumpers for AK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think to get a picture of the back but they all have an elephant, rhino and giraffe.
> 
> AK t-shirts for the older siblings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jungle animals are Heather's designs and the AK logo is Froggy's.  They all stitched out beautifully.



OMG...these are absolutely adorable.  I love them!  And the tree of life applique is perfect.  I did one by hand last year (before Froggy decided to be so talented and do a machine design... )



kelly1218 said:


> I LOVE those jumpers!!!!!
> 
> 
> I haven't sewn anything in weeks now.....But DH decided he wanted to play with fabric....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...that is my car.....



What a cute idea!!


----------



## VBAndrea

jessica52877 said:


> I use cut away and just leave it on the back. I have never had anyone mention anything about it itching or what not. It is very soft in my opinion. When we just went to Disney in January I didn't have any cut awa so used tear away (but it cut it), it sews the same but is scratchier in my opinion. I noticed when I got home and washed them they were wrinkled mess! Usually I can put them out of the dryer and wear, these had to be ironed. Not a huge deal because sometimes I'll run the iron over them quickly anyways, just the design, too lazy to iron the entire shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see what you do with your cricut. I dust mine off alot! LOL! Look into sure cuts alot if you decide you want lots of cartridges. It is a program where it will cut any true type font from your computer and then you can also make your own designs. I have hardly played with it but did make a Minnie Mouse a LONG time ago! It voids the warranty but I don't get too uptight over stuff like that. Most of the time the manufacturer wants to argue anyways over replacing something. I think it is about $90, worth it for the font usage alone.
> 
> I have cut fabric, first I cut sponge bob fabric scraps and LOVED how it cut! I had heat n bond ironed on and left the paper then attached it to the mat. The next things I cut were letters for the backs of monkey shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It worked pretty well the first time. But after the 3rd or 4th time it seemed to not work nearly as well. I assume it has to do with either the mat not being as sticky or the blade not as sharp. By the end I peeled off the backing to the heat n bond and just laid it down, but along the edges it would pull the heat n bond when I peeled it up. I could use the inner letters though. Long story short, I just stopped using it for fabric. I only liked it if I had alot to cut otherwise it took me too much time to prep everything. My cricut is right next to my laptop here but there is always junk in the way that I had to move. So for simpler things I cut them just as fast. Lots of letters like that probably are worth the time and effort.
> 
> 
> 
> We have a bathroom and almost everyone I know (friend wise) walks right by it and comes upstairs to use the bathroom. I guess they don't think about it being there. The bathroom was the very last thing we finished. We literally had every other room done and just walked by an unfinished bathroom. Of course we also walked through the unfinished basement to 3 different finished rooms for probably 4-5 years! I told DH when we bought the house that it had to have a basement, that we could wait 10 or so years to finish it but it had to have one. I think I lasted maybe a year before I pushed to start finishing it. We did it all ourselves, with help from my mom's husband in the bathroom and we paid to have the carpet installed. We worked better finishing a basement then we can putting up a tent! LOL!
> 
> We are in Georgia too so it isn't that incredibly cold most winters.


Those Monkeys are CUTE!  

So when you leave the stabilizer on the t-shirt do you just cut close to the outer perimeter of the design or do you cut an oval shape or such to accommodate the design?  I would LOVE to see an inside of one of the shirts you do.  I really want to make it easier for me to applique on t's.



cogero said:


> I love my Cricut. I use it for making Mickey Head Gift tags for Gives a lot lately.
> 
> I want to make a stash of cards for gives. I hate just writing on a piece of computer paper.


I started taking images off the internet and pasting them into word and type out my note.  It's kind of like customized stationary.  Otherwise I just use a cute piece of scrapbook paper.  I think the Mickey heads sound fabulous for putting names on things and little notes.  So now perhaps I *need* a cricut in addition to the embroidery machine that I *need.*  Honestly, I don't package up my BG items very nicely.  It's rare for me to wrap anything, but I always include a note with well wishes for the trip and washing instructions.  I should take more time packaging them, but I seem to always be in ahurry to mail them off at cheapest rates and not have to pay priority.




chellewashere said:


> Wow miss a couple of days and fall wayyyy behind.
> Just wanted to say loved the Animal Kingdom dresses. And the toy story things.
> 
> No offense but its nice to see that not only newbies have problems with the sewing machines
> Wow things you can do with a cricut I only thought they were good for scrapbooking.
> My DH is impressed that I have actually kept up with sewing that he has been on ebay looking for a serger cause I told him I absolutely need to have one now
> 
> So here is what I have been working on lately. My daughter picked the pattern, material and all for her ROCKSTAR outfit as she calls it. I made a DSi pouch to carry her game in and also made the hairbow this AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The complete look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The RockStar!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bow I made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zipper pocket for games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSi holder pouch


The dress is really cute!  I am particularly in awe of the DSi holder you made though.  Did you use a pattern or just wing it?  I think something like that would make a cute purse as well.



Diz-Mommy said:


> Sorry for the off topic question, but I'd love feedback from women and who better than the women of the Disboutiquers!?
> 
> What does everyone like for appliances in their kitchen?  We're thinking either black or stainless.  I like how stainless looks, but I'm worried its too much work to maintain and keep looking nice.  Any thoughts are much appreciated!  Sorry for the repeat for those that have friended me on FB, I was told to do my homework so I'm being thorough


We are switching to stainless.  It helps that my kids are a little older so I don't get nasty fingerprints all over the place all of the time.  I HIGHLY recommend doing Stainless Platinum for your refrigerator.  I just bought one (was going to get a different model stainless steel but this one was on sale for a steal (hehehe) so went with it) as it's so easy to keep clean.



DMGeurts said:


> And then some...  LOL
> 
> First - this is one of the sets of fabric that "spoke" to me.  It said "Please make me into a Rosetta!"    But it came in 3 colors... Teal, purple and red - I couldn't decide which one I liked the best - so I ordered all 3!    You can look forward to seeing these items, and maybe more in the other two colors.
> 
> Here's the full set:  The Rosetta, a large tri-fold wallet, a smaller credit card wallet (pattern on YMCT) and a key fob (I can't remember who posted these recently - but thank you!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to put a zipper into my Rosetta, and I love how it turned out (I took pics for a tut later today - my first)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The interior has a pop of color when you unzip the zipper - you assume that the interior is going to be black, since that's the base color - then you smile because there's a cute coordinating fabric inside.    There are 3 pockets (optional on the pattern) I made my own binding to put on the top of them - so they are easily noticable when you're digging in your bag.  I also added a pen loop on the side (I don't think you can see it) and a key holder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The designer of this fabric (Jennifer Heynen) actually started out making ceramic buttons on Etsy... then she was approached to design her own fabric and finally her own matching ribbon.  The name of this fabric is "Happy" and I love how everything coordinates so well together!  Oh, and I made the fabric portion of the flower myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to try to make a wallet before I tried to make the Rosetta - I wanted to practice.  I found a tutorial for the large wallet online.  It was an easy pattern that went together smoothly... my only issue was the snap placement (which could just be me) but when it was all said and done, one portion of the snap should have been slightly higher, because the wallet closes a bit tight.  It annoys me, but others probably wouldn't notice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also wanted a cc wallet, because that is what I normally carry the most.  I loved the looks of this one on YMCT - so I purchased the pattern.  It was a lot of fun to make - but I wouldn't rate it a beginner pattern... the directions are a bit hard to follow and the pictures don't make a lot of sense (a lot of the pics are 2 or 3 different steps in one photo - so you really have to pay attention).  But if you are willing to go slowly and be patient - you should be OK.  I ended up making two of these - and the second one took less than 2 hours, including cutting time.  The pic does look lopsided, but I think that's just the angle of the camera - it doesn't look that way irl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The key fob was also a free online tutorial - I wanted to find one that I could just make out of fabric, with out any webbing... and I found this one - it took me less than 30 minutes to make.  Easy peasy and a fun little accessory you can make with scraps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all.  I super duper love this bag and I can't wait to make the purple and red versions!
> 
> D~  <--- who is going back to making dolly clothes now.



WOW!!!!!  Awesome job.  I can see how that farbic spoke to you -- particularly the top ruffle.  I love your strap as well and zipper.  I likely will never buy that pattern as I'm not into ruffles for myself, but it could be adapted to other bags (the strap and zipper).  I guess I need to get brave and try a zipper!




GlassSlippers said:


> Hey folks!
> 
> I'm a CM at a Disney Store outlet and I thought I'd let you know that the outlets are now being sent clearance merchandise from the parks! We have all sorts of things from little souvenirs to hooded sweatshirts and big, fancy tote bags! Our stuff comes from Disneyland so some of the shirts and things say "Disneyland" on the front, but there are plenty of items that don't. The tags inside the clothing say "Disneyland/Disney World" so they didn't have to manufacture separate tags any more. If anyone is in the Milwaukee/ Chicago area, Gurnee Mills Mall is where you want to go. We will be getting a new shipment once a month. I don't know if all the outlets are included in this or not, but it's worth a look. I'm having the hardest time not giving my pay checks straight back to the Mouse!
> 
> As long as I'm being helpful  here's something else I recently learned. Sam's Club carries $100 Disney gift cards for $98 and change! Not only that, they come with a bonus $10 card, so you wind up with about $109 worth of Disney spending power for just under $99! The cards are good on any Disney property including parks, stores and the cruise line. How cool is *that*?!?
> 
> That's the end of my news flash, fellow Dis-ers!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



I grew up just outside of Milwaukee, but am too far to go there now.  I didn't even know there were outlet stores!  I don't think there are any in my neck of the woods.  They would be great to get pixie dust for BG's.


----------



## T-rox

DMGeurts said:


> That is such a bummer about your AK shirt - it would have been awesome.  Are you going to try to make another?
> 
> of course i will try again- leaving in less than 4weeks.
> however, I just found out I am 7 weeks pregnant and it is all i can do to hold my head up at this point
> 
> 
> D~





NiniMorris said:


> T-Rox...
> 
> 
> Last week, I had my machine get hungry and ate a customer supplied shirt...on the first stitch!  Luckily it was a much easier to find shirt than I thought it would be and managed to get it finished on time...
> 
> I can sooooo feel your pain!
> 
> i was actually hoping to hear from you. after i slung the hoop across the room and before I thought about throwing the machine out the window ( no, no temper problem here at all) I wondered if nini morris ever had this problem. somehow, I dont know why, but if makes me feel better that I am not the only one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love it. my dd would love it. yours is rocking it
> The complete look


----------



## Disneymom1218

Diz-Mommy said:


> Sorry for the off topic question, but I'd love feedback from women and who better than the women of the Disboutiquers!?
> 
> What does everyone like for appliances in their kitchen?  We're thinking either black or stainless.  I like how stainless looks, but I'm worried its too much work to maintain and keep looking nice.  Any thoughts are much appreciated!  Sorry for the repeat for those that have friended me on FB, I was told to do my homework so I'm being thorough



we just got new stainless appliances. Range, dishwasher, and fridge. the trick with stainless is to stay away from the high polished. that is what gets the prints. Here are my appliances


----------



## NiniMorris

T-rox said:


> NiniMorris said:
> 
> 
> 
> T-Rox...
> 
> 
> Last week, I had my machine get hungry and ate a customer supplied shirt...on the first stitch!  Luckily it was a much easier to find shirt than I thought it would be and managed to get it finished on time...
> 
> I can sooooo feel your pain!
> 
> i was actually hoping to hear from you. after i slung the hoop across the room and before I thought about throwing the machine out the window ( no, no temper problem here at all) I wondered if nini morris ever had this problem. somehow, I dont know why, but if makes me feel better that I am not the only one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> You are definitely NOT the only one!
> 
> 
> Nini
Click to expand...


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

miprender said:


> Thanks for the link.



Thanks!  Good luck!!  I wanna see yours!!



VBAndrea said:


> I like your Razorback goodies!



Thanks!



aboveH20 said:


> Great job.  I especially like the font on the blanket.



Thanks!  It is one of the Monogram Wizard Fonts.


----------



## cogero

DMGeurts said:


> And then some...  LOL
> 
> First - this is one of the sets of fabric that "spoke" to me.  It said "Please make me into a Rosetta!"    But it came in 3 colors... Teal, purple and red - I couldn't decide which one I liked the best - so I ordered all 3!    You can look forward to seeing these items, and maybe more in the other two colors.
> 
> Here's the full set:  The Rosetta, a large tri-fold wallet, a smaller credit card wallet (pattern on YMCT) and a key fob (I can't remember who posted these recently - but thank you!)



That fabric is fabulous. Totally love what you did. Some day I will make a Rosetta bag


----------



## kycanonist

These are my first attempts of anything of this kind... I made two pillowcase dresses for my girls and then made them each a t-shirt.  The bow is held on by a safety pin so that I can remove it for the wash...
















I know they aren't as good as the ones that I see on this thread... but it's a good first try...


----------



## princesssfws

DMGeurts said:


> And then some...  LOL
> 
> First - this is one of the sets of fabric that "spoke" to me.  It said "Please make me into a Rosetta!"    But it came in 3 colors... Teal, purple and red - I couldn't decide which one I liked the best - so I ordered all 3!    You can look forward to seeing these items, and maybe more in the other two colors.
> 
> Here's the full set:  The Rosetta, a large tri-fold wallet, a smaller credit card wallet (pattern on YMCT) and a key fob (I can't remember who posted these recently - but thank you!)



I LOVE IT.  I'm a huge bag lover but too scared to try zippers which I like my bags to have so I don't make too many for me - have made tons for others though.

Okay - I added these gems for a casual outfit for Little Miss C.  Should I add the C in the middle.  I think it adds something but just need reassurance.


----------



## dianemom2

princesssfws said:


> I LOVE IT.  I'm a huge bag lover but too scared to try zippers which I like my bags to have so I don't make too many for me - have made tons for others though.
> 
> Okay - I added these gems for a casual outfit for Little Miss C.  Should I add the C in the middle.  I think it adds something but just need reassurance.



It looks great without the C but it looks even better with it.  So cute!


----------



## DMGeurts

sheridee32 said:


> Here are the dresses that I made for January and her sister they got their package today



Great job!  



jessica52877 said:


> LOL! Mine is a on a kids wooden table and I use a little tikes chair to sit in (the wooden ones weren't nearly as comfy).



I think we should have a "worst sewing rooms contest"...





MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I did these last week.    These Razorback goodies are for Ole Miss fans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking for an Easter door decoration and found this online. Turns out it was made by some moms at my kids' school who are making these to sell but they also had the instructions on how to make them online. Here is my attempt! Here are the instructions if you want to do one yourself: www.myheartsdesireblog.com/2011/moss-covered-cross-tutorial.html
> 
> Here is the one I made!



Everything is awesome!



jessica52877 said:


>



The monkeys are so adorable!  I love them.  Dd would love them too!!



chellewashere said:


> My DH is impressed that I have actually kept up with sewing that he has been on ebay looking for a serger cause I told him I absolutely need to have one now
> 
> So here is what I have been working on lately. My daughter picked the pattern, material and all for her ROCKSTAR outfit as she calls it. I made a DSi pouch to carry her game in and also made the hairbow this AM



I love her Rockstar outfit and the DSi pouch!  Great job.  I hope you get your serger soon... I absolutely love mine!  



Diz-Mommy said:


> Sorry for the off topic question, but I'd love feedback from women and who better than the women of the Disboutiquers!?
> 
> What does everyone like for appliances in their kitchen?  We're thinking either black or stainless.  I like how stainless looks, but I'm worried its too much work to maintain and keep looking nice.  Any thoughts are much appreciated!  Sorry for the repeat for those that have friended me on FB, I was told to do my homework so I'm being thorough



We have stainless steel.  I really like it a lot... it is kind of a pain to clean, you need stainless steel cleaner.  But I like the clean look it gives - even when my kitchen is not so clean.  





And yes, I have the most non-functional kitchen ever...







kycanonist said:


> These are my first attempts of anything of this kind... I made two pillowcase dresses for my girls and then made them each a t-shirt.  The bow is held on by a safety pin so that I can remove it for the wash...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know they aren't as good as the ones that I see on this thread... but it's a good first try...



Great job!  I love the fabric you chose for the pillowcase dress - and I like your removable bow idea!  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

*I highly recommend that you read the entire tut before you add a zipper to your bag.*  If there is something you don't understand, there might be an answer or a better picture further in the tut - since I took pics doing both sides of the zipper... otherwise, please feel free to ask any questions.  

Insert these steps right after you finish outer bag assembly, but right before lining preparation (page 10 on the pattern instructions).  Inserting the zipper in the bag took an extra 45 minutes, including all the cutting.

*Step 1:*
Adjusting your pattern to accommodate the zipper.  The piece you need to adjust is "Inside Pieces Part A".   You'll need to measure down 1 1/2" from the top and fold it over - the new fold is your new cutting line for the pattern.   





You will also have to create a pattern piece, a rectangle that is 5 1/2" wide by 2" tall.  You will have to place this new pattern piece on a fold - so the piece you cut ends up being 11" x 2".  This pattern piece will be the top interior portion of your bag - which will be seen.





*Iron all of your interfacing pieces to the wrong side of the coordinating fabric pieces in your lining.*

*Step 2:*

Prepare your zipper.  I purchased a 12" zipper, but the bag is only 10" wide, so I shortened the zipper according to the package instructions - so it was 10" long.  
Then you cut 2 rectangles of fabric (which will be seen, so make sure they coordinate with the top interior of your bag.  The rectangles need to be 1.5" x 2" 





You'll fold the longer side in half:





Iron:





Then fold both of those edges into the center and iron.  





Basically you are creating a binding for the ends of your zipper.  Pretend this piece of paper is your zipper - you insert the ends of the zipper into the binding, so the binding encases the ends of the zipper.  You'll want to center the zipper in the binding and you'll want the binding to be wider than the zipper.


----------



## DMGeurts

*Step 3:*
Attaching your zipper.

Now you are going to center your zipper on your new pattern piece - so the zipper is face down against the face of the fabric.  Line the edge of the zipper up to the edge of the fabric and pin.  I use the opposite edge of my zipper foot as my sewing guide, I have my needle lined up with the other edge of my zipper foot.  Back stitching on both ends, sew from the end of your binding to the other end of your binding.





Next, you will attach the top of your edited pattern piece "A" to the bottom side of the zipper - the same side you just sewed - essentially, you are going to be stitching on top of the bobbin stitched you just sewed.    It is kind of hard to explain... but you are creating a sandwich... your pattern piece "A" should be facing up, the zipper should also be facing up and the new pattern piece should now be facing down.  Center the zipper, now you are going to sew exactly on top of the stitching you just sewed, being careful not to go any closer to the zipper than your stitch line, I actually sew just barley on the other side of my stitches - so I am sure to not hit the zipper - because you can't see it at this point.  Make sure you sew from one end of the binding to the other, and back stitch on both ends.





When you finish, you will have one side of your zipper empty and fabric sewn to the top and bottom of the other side.
You are going to want to finger press your top fabric only towards the top.  Finger press the bottom fabric (Piece A) and the zipper portion down.  I use my iron to hold them in place after I've finger pressed.  At this point I top stitch.  Some people will tell you not to top stitch here - but I like to, because it's the easiest place to do it.  You have to be very careful though, that you don't top stitch past the actual zipper teeth (do NOT top stitch onto the binding, or it makes sewing your lining together later, almost impossible).











So, you are going to face your zipper up again, and top stitch the length of the zipper on the top portion  - being very careful not to go past the zipper teeth on the end.





Same with the bottom... you'll be stitching the top of piece A and the edge of the zipper will be the bottom - like this:
Again, being very careful of the end of the zipper.





Now we are going to work with the other side of the zipper.

First you are going to pin back the top portion of the first side to your first Piece A, so it doesn't get in your way.  





Now you are going to pin your other new top portion to the opposite side of the zipper.   The top of the zipper should be right sides together with your fabric... line up the edges again. 





I always lift up the fabric after I pin, just to make sure that it looks the way it's supposed to.  See, both top portions are facing each other, and the top of the zipper sandwiched in the middle.





Now you'll want to stitch the second top portion to that side of your zipper... using both edges of your zipper foot as a guide.





Next, you will make your sandwich again.  Piece A facing up, then your zipper facing up and your new top portion facing down - line up the edges and pin, then stitch right over the top of the stitching you just did.  I like to stay just a hair to the right... 





This is what your stitching should look like - hopefully a little straighter than mine.  





Again, you want to finger press the top portion back up and the top of piece A and the edge of the zipper down - so you can top stitch this side.  You may want to use your iron to hold your finger pressing better.





When top stitching - again be very careful to stop right at the end of the zipper.





Now, top stitch piece "A".





This is what the top of your zipper should look like when you are done top stitching.





And this is the bottom of your zipper with your lining pieces.





See how the top stitching doesn't go past the zipper?  The reason I top stitch the lining, is that it keeps the lining from getting caught in the zipper once the bag is finished... there's nothing worse than having to rip your lining out of the zipper and wreck your lining.





You can un-pin the piece I had you pin back out of the way.





Before you stitching your lining pieces together, make sure your zipper is OPEN.  Very important! 





Also, once you pin your lining pieces together, make sure they line up at the top and bottom.  Mine were a hair off at the bottom, so I trimmed them there - otherwise my seam allowance would be off - and that would bother me.





Now, you are going to want to resume the lining instructions in the pattern. 

I do want to add that when you are stitching the lining together, make sure the binding on the zipper is facing down towards the bottom of the purse.


----------



## DMGeurts

The finished recessed zipper.  





(Darned 25 picture per post limit)  

D~


----------



## NiniMorris

kycanonist said:


> These are my first attempts of anything of this kind... I made two pillowcase dresses for my girls and then made them each a t-shirt.  The bow is held on by a safety pin so that I can remove it for the wash...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know they aren't as good as the ones that I see on this thread... but it's a good first try...



I think it is a GREAT first try!  

Nini


----------



## aboveH20

DMGeurts said:


> First - this is one of the sets of fabric that "spoke" to me.  It said "Please make me into a Rosetta!"    But it came in 3 colors... Teal, purple and red - I couldn't decide which one I liked the best - so I ordered all 3!    You can look forward to seeing these items, and maybe more in the other two colors.
> 
> Here's the full set:  The Rosetta, a large tri-fold wallet, a smaller credit card wallet (pattern on YMCT) and a key fob (I can't remember who posted these recently - but thank you!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all.  I super duper love this bag and I can't wait to make the purple and red versions!
> 
> D~  <--- who is going back to making dolly clothes now.



Wow!  That's quite a cheerful (okay "Happy") set.  They look great.

Gee, I think I just heard muffled voices coming from my fabric drawers.   Sounded something like, "Let us out of here, we want to go to DMGeurts house."  Who knew?  I always thought they were so happy in there.



GlassSlippers said:


> If anyone is in the Milwaukee/ Chicago area, Gurnee Mills Mall is where you want to go. We will be getting a new shipment once a month. I don't know if all the outlets are included in this or not, but it's worth a look. I'm having the hardest time not giving my pay checks straight back to the Mouse!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



*Gurnee Mills??!!?  *That brings back some fond memories.  We (and a zillion sailors) spent a number of hours there when we went to Great Lakes for our son's boot camp graduation.  It's the Friday night place for new graduates -- as I'm sure you know.



kycanonist said:


> These are my first attempts of anything of this kind... I made two pillowcase dresses for my girls and then made them each a t-shirt.  The bow is held on by a safety pin so that I can remove it for the wash...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know they aren't as good as the ones that I see on this thread... but it's a good first try...



The journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step, so you're well on your way.  



princesssfws said:


> Okay - I added these gems for a casual outfit for Little Miss C.  Should I add the C in the middle.  I think it adds something but just need reassurance.



Looks good, but I agree and I'm voting for the C.


----------



## froggy33

Granna4679 said:


> OMG...these are absolutely adorable.  I love them!  And the tree of life applique is perfect.  I did one by hand last year (before Froggy decided to be so talented and do a machine design... )


Awww thanks!!  I can't imagine doing this by hand - especially the animals!!


----------



## cogero

kycanonist said:


> These are my first attempts of anything of this kind... I made two pillowcase dresses for my girls and then made them each a t-shirt.  The bow is held on by a safety pin so that I can remove it for the wash...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know they aren't as good as the ones that I see on this thread... but it's a good first try...



I love the pillowcase dress cute. The shirts are awesome for a first try.



princesssfws said:


> I LOVE IT.  I'm a huge bag lover but too scared to try zippers which I like my bags to have so I don't make too many for me - have made tons for others though.
> 
> Okay - I added these gems for a casual outfit for Little Miss C.  Should I add the C in the middle.  I think it adds something but just need reassurance.



I love it with the C.

I think I goofed the skirt I am making for January's give. I added wrong and it is going to be less than 8 inches the way it is after the elastic is in. Need to see how I can fix it. I hate when I can't add.


----------



## squirrel

VBAndrea said:


> I love your fabric choices and I think it will look great.  If you want to add more white you could always do so in trim, like a band of white ruffles at the base of the apron or the jumbo white ric rack.  I can't wait to see your completed project.  And I would NOT add any solids.  I like the muted prints better than a solid -- sort of like the light blue you already have.  Looks perfect!



Thanks, the solid white and black will be okay on the orange polka dot for Nemo right.  Is there any way to make the orange not show through the white stripes?  Do you think making a patch Nemo would work?  If I add the stripes and eyes to the orange Nemo cut out first will that work?  I will finish by satin stitching it to the front panel.


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

kycanonist said:


> These are my first attempts of anything of this kind... I made two pillowcase dresses for my girls and then made them each a t-shirt.  The bow is held on by a safety pin so that I can remove it for the wash...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know they aren't as good as the ones that I see on this thread... but it's a good first try...



Great job on the pillowcase dress!   Love the fabric!!  I agree with the others...great first try on the t-shirts.  Machine applique is a learned skill and I found it was easier to do a woven fabric rather than t-shirts!  My shirts NEVER turned out well at all!!!



princesssfws said:


> Okay - I added these gems for a casual outfit for Little Miss C.  Should I add the C in the middle.  I think it adds something but just need reassurance.



ADORABLE!!!  LOVE the added C!!



DMGeurts said:


> Great job!


Thanks!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

DMGeurts said:


> And then some...  LOL
> 
> First - this is one of the sets of fabric that "spoke" to me.  It said "Please make me into a Rosetta!"    But it came in 3 colors... Teal, purple and red - I couldn't decide which one I liked the best - so I ordered all 3!    You can look forward to seeing these items, and maybe more in the other two colors.
> 
> Here's the full set:  The Rosetta, a large tri-fold wallet, a smaller credit card wallet (pattern on YMCT) and a key fob (I can't remember who posted these recently - but thank you!)



Wow- And thanks soooo much for the Tute!  Im a bit askeered, but I think I'm gonna go for it this weekend...  Is the adjustable strap hard?  Ive never tried sewing one, but much prefer my bags to have them- but I'm not sure how to accomplish it.


----------



## miprender

ellenbenny said:


> Well because I need more to do  I went and bought a Cricut yesterday.  I played with it last night and I love it , but I was wondering about whether you can cut fabric with it?  Are there any special tricks to cutting fabric, or do you just stick it down to the mat and cut it like you would paper?  OR do you iron on heat and bond first and then cut?  Or do I need a higher end Cricut to do it?  I bought the Personal Electronic Cutter which is the cheapest one.
> 
> Sorry for so many questions, need to learn how to best use my new toy, it seems like so much fun so far!!



I have the Cricut Expression and I think I had to make the tension on the knife stronger. I had only done it that one time last year so my memory is a little foggy. I think I also had to do mulitple cuts but I do remember that I ironed on the heat & bond to my fabric then put it on the mat to cut. It did not cut as nice as the card stock and now that I have my embroidery machine and Heather's designs I probably wouldn't do it this way again.

The funny thing is I took mine out the other day to cut some Mickey heads and make labels for Hannah's and January's Big Gives too



VBAndrea said:


> When we finished our basement in our RI house we put in the floor mat radiant heating.  My dh also put all the heating duct work into the rafters and I think we had regular gas heat supply the basement as well.  You can put the floor radiant heating on timers so if you go down at a certain time each day you can set it to go on an hour or so ahead of time.  We tiled part of the basement and the radiant heating was heavenly on the tile.  I didn't notice it as much on the carpeted areas.
> 
> We also put a bathroom in   We spent about $25K finishing the basement b/c my dh was able to do most all the work himself.  Then we tried to sell the house for less than we paid for it.  We still own the house   We're renting it at a huge loss, but it helped our tax return!



Did you still live in RI now? I remember some other Disboutiquers lived nearby in Ma & CT but my memory is failing me lately so if we had this conversation before I apologize



jessica52877 said:


> I use cut away and just leave it on the back. I have never had anyone mention anything about it itching or what not. It is very soft in my opinion. When we just went to Disney in January I didn't have any cut awa so used tear away (but it cut it), it sews the same but is scratchier in my opinion. I noticed when I got home and washed them they were wrinkled mess! Usually I can put them out of the dryer and wear, these had to be ironed. Not a huge deal because sometimes I'll run the iron over them quickly anyways, just the design, too lazy to iron the entire shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see what you do with your cricut. I dust mine off alot! LOL! Look into sure cuts alot if you decide you want lots of cartridges. It is a program where it will cut any true type font from your computer and then you can also make your own designs. I have hardly played with it but did make a Minnie Mouse a LONG time ago! It voids the warranty but I don't get too uptight over stuff like that. Most of the time the manufacturer wants to argue anyways over replacing something. I think it is about $90, worth it for the font usage alone.
> 
> I have cut fabric, first I cut sponge bob fabric scraps and LOVED how it cut! I had heat n bond ironed on and left the paper then attached it to the mat. The next things I cut were letters for the backs of monkey shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It worked pretty well the first time. But after the 3rd or 4th time it seemed to not work nearly as well. I assume it has to do with either the mat not being as sticky or the blade not as sharp. By the end I peeled off the backing to the heat n bond and just laid it down, but along the edges it would pull the heat n bond when I peeled it up. I could use the inner letters though. Long story short, I just stopped using it for fabric. I only liked it if I had alot to cut otherwise it took me too much time to prep everything. My cricut is right next to my laptop here but there is always junk in the way that I had to move. So for simpler things I cut them just as fast. Lots of letters like that probably are worth the time and effort.
> .



WOW you do alot more with your cricut than I do. I wouldn't even know how to load anything onto the machine.

As for the cutway stabilizer that I use, it softens after you wash it but DD still says it picks her so I purchase some Dream Weave that I can iron on over the stabilizer to see if that works for her.



chellewashere said:


> So here is what I have been working on lately. My daughter picked the pattern, material and all for her ROCKSTAR outfit as she calls it. I made a DSi pouch to carry her game in and also made the hairbow this AM



Rock On That's a great dress.



Diz-Mommy said:


> Sorry for the off topic question, but I'd love feedback from women and who better than the women of the Disboutiquers!?
> 
> What does everyone like for appliances in their kitchen?  We're thinking either black or stainless.  I like how stainless looks, but I'm worried its too much work to maintain and keep looking nice.  Any thoughts are much appreciated!  Sorry for the repeat for those that have friended me on FB, I was told to do my homework so I'm being thorough



I guess I am going to go against the norm and say I love Black. When we updated our kitchen a few years ago we went all black with cherry cabinets. I would take a pic to post but my kitchen is very messy right now



DMGeurts said:


> And then some...  LOL
> 
> First - this is one of the sets of fabric that "spoke" to me.  It said "Please make me into a Rosetta!"    But it came in 3 colors... Teal, purple and red - I couldn't decide which one I liked the best - so I ordered all 3!    You can look forward to seeing these items, and maybe more in the other two colors.
> 
> Here's the full set:  The Rosetta, a large tri-fold wallet, a smaller credit card wallet (pattern on YMCT) and a key fob (I can't remember who posted these recently - but thank you!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .jpg[/IMG]
> 
> D~  <--- who is going back to making dolly clothes now.




I commented on FB but I wanted to post here too that you did a fantastic job. I love that fabric.




kycanonist said:


> These are my first attempts of anything of this kind... I made two pillowcase dresses for my girls and then made them each a t-shirt.  The bow is held on by a safety pin so that I can remove it for the wash...



Great job. Did you do the Mickey's by hand?



princesssfws said:


>



Sorry no help because they are cute both ways.


----------



## DMGeurts

ireland_nicole said:


> Wow- And thanks soooo much for the Tute!  Im a bit askeered, but I think I'm gonna go for it this weekend...  Is the adjustable strap hard?  Ive never tried sewing one, but much prefer my bags to have them- but I'm not sure how to accomplish it.



I can sort of show you how to do it... I can take pictures of mine if you'd like and give you my measurments, and can also send you the links for where I ordered the hardware.   

I can tell you that the measurment for the strap fabric is 6" x 61" and the interfacing that I put in it is 1 1/4" x 61...  I believe I used the fusible Pellon 808.  This time, I attached the strap holders on the outside, I don't like how they turned out, so next time I am going to try to attach them when I am sewing the lining to the outside.

You'll need a 1 1/2" tri bar strap adjuster... I got this one but in the 1 1/2" size (she doesn't have any of that size listed right now)...  http://www.etsy.com/listing/69360202/tri-bar-strap-adjuster-slide-34-inch-50

Then you'll need 2 - 1 1/2" O rings... I got mine at JoAnn's in the purse section.  JoAnn's didn't carry the strap adjusters - so I had to get them online.






It's very hard to make out the fold in the following picture... but first you string the end of the strap through the center bar about an extra 2"... fold it over about an inch then sew it together (you are going through 3 layers of strap here).  Then you loop the long end of the strap through the O ring and back up though the bottom then top of the adjuster.  Make sure this looks right and nothing is tangled (you have your tri strap adjuster facing the right way)... then loop it through the other O ring, fold over the last inch of the strap and sew it to the long portion of the strap (3 layers of strap again).





I tried to take a picture of the other O ring, but since my straps were black - it just turned out as a blob.  Look at a purse in a store, or one of your own to see how they threaded it.  I looked at one of my old ones, and that's how I figured it out.

If you have any questions, just holler.  



miprender said:


> I commented on FB but I wanted to post here too that you did a fantastic job. I love that fabric.
> 
> 
> .



Thanks!


----------



## VBAndrea

kycanonist said:


> These are my first attempts of anything of this kind... I made two pillowcase dresses for my girls and then made them each a t-shirt.  The bow is held on by a safety pin so that I can remove it for the wash...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know they aren't as good as the ones that I see on this thread... but it's a good first try...


Awesome job!  I adore the pillow case dress -- that fabric is TDF!



princesssfws said:


> I LOVE IT.  I'm a huge bag lover but too scared to try zippers which I like my bags to have so I don't make too many for me - have made tons for others though.
> 
> Okay - I added these gems for a casual outfit for Little Miss C.  Should I add the C in the middle.  I think it adds something but just need reassurance.


I vote for the "C" as well -- it just completes it.  And what a cute, cute outfit!  I need to try something with the heat set crystals one of these days.  I'm sure my dd would it (especially if I did a horse!).



squirrel said:


> Thanks, the solid white and black will be okay on the orange polka dot for Nemo right.  Is there any way to make the orange not show through the white stripes?  Do you think making a patch Nemo would work?  If I add the stripes and eyes to the orange Nemo cut out first will that work?  I will finish by satin stitching it to the front panel.


I am sorry but I can't answer your question.  I always have problems with color showing behind a white fabric, but when it's all said and done and the outfit is on it's not terribly noticeable.  I wonder if using two layers of white would help?



miprender said:


> Did you still live in RI now? I remember some other Disboutiquers lived nearby in Ma & CT but my memory is failing me lately so if we had this conversation before I apologize
> 
> 
> As for the cutway stabilizer that I use, it softens after you wash it but DD still says it picks her so I purchase some Dream Weave that I can iron on over the stabilizer to see if that works for her.



We lived in RI for two years when my dh was stationed there.  I hated it at first because we moved up in the fall and I am not a winter person.  I got to really like it up there though.  We actually have the opportunity to go back, but the cost of living is sooo high there.  We send our kids to private school and pay half the cost of what the school is up there.  We are in VA now and hoping to stay there.  We have no orders yet even though my dh has less than one month at his current command.  

Is the Dream Weave stuff sold in the same area as the stabilizer?  Actually -- don't worry about answering; now that I know the name I can just ask the ladies at the store.  I have a feeling my dd would complain about itchy stabilizer as compalining is her hobby (never mind that she takes after me!).


----------



## lovesdumbo

So many wonderful things posted!!!





RubberDuckyRanch said:


> ETA: is it bad that we have 4430points in Disny Movie Rewards? Is it wrong to keep saving them tp try to eventually get the tour? Has anyone ever gotten to 15,000 & gotten the tour?


I had wanted the tour but didn't think I'd ever get that many points before the program ended (they just announced it is going to be continued) so I got a couple of Jim Shore statues.  Then I read this: (you can click on the arrow next to LuvSulley's name to go to the thread where this was discussed).  



LuvSulley said:


> Make sure you have all your proof of purchase tabs before redeeming. I wasted 16,000 points (can't remember the exact points needed but it was a lot) redeeming for the studio tour for 4 and couldn't get it because I didn't have the proof of purchase tabs. They wouldn't refund the points either.


----------



## PurpleEars

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I was looking for an Easter door decoration and found this online. Turns out it was made by some moms at my kids' school who are making these to sell but they also had the instructions on how to make them online. Here is my attempt! Here are the instructions if you want to do one yourself: www.myheartsdesireblog.com/2011/moss-covered-cross-tutorial.html
> 
> Here is the one I made!



It looks great!



chellewashere said:


> So here is what I have been working on lately. My daughter picked the pattern, material and all for her ROCKSTAR outfit as she calls it. I made a DSi pouch to carry her game in and also made the hairbow this AM



Awesome job on the set!



DMGeurts said:


> And then some...  LOL
> 
> First - this is one of the sets of fabric that "spoke" to me.  It said "Please make me into a Rosetta!"    But it came in 3 colors... Teal, purple and red - I couldn't decide which one I liked the best - so I ordered all 3!    You can look forward to seeing these items, and maybe more in the other two colors.
> 
> Here's the full set:  The Rosetta, a large tri-fold wallet, a smaller credit card wallet (pattern on YMCT) and a key fob (I can't remember who posted these recently - but thank you!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to put a zipper into my Rosetta, and I love how it turned out (I took pics for a tut later today - my first)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The interior has a pop of color when you unzip the zipper - you assume that the interior is going to be black, since that's the base color - then you smile because there's a cute coordinating fabric inside.    There are 3 pockets (optional on the pattern) I made my own binding to put on the top of them - so they are easily noticable when you're digging in your bag.  I also added a pen loop on the side (I don't think you can see it) and a key holder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The designer of this fabric (Jennifer Heynen) actually started out making ceramic buttons on Etsy... then she was approached to design her own fabric and finally her own matching ribbon.  The name of this fabric is "Happy" and I love how everything coordinates so well together!  Oh, and I made the fabric portion of the flower myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to try to make a wallet before I tried to make the Rosetta - I wanted to practice.  I found a tutorial for the large wallet online.  It was an easy pattern that went together smoothly... my only issue was the snap placement (which could just be me) but when it was all said and done, one portion of the snap should have been slightly higher, because the wallet closes a bit tight.  It annoys me, but others probably wouldn't notice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also wanted a cc wallet, because that is what I normally carry the most.  I loved the looks of this one on YMCT - so I purchased the pattern.  It was a lot of fun to make - but I wouldn't rate it a beginner pattern... the directions are a bit hard to follow and the pictures don't make a lot of sense (a lot of the pics are 2 or 3 different steps in one photo - so you really have to pay attention).  But if you are willing to go slowly and be patient - you should be OK.  I ended up making two of these - and the second one took less than 2 hours, including cutting time.  The pic does look lopsided, but I think that's just the angle of the camera - it doesn't look that way irl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The key fob was also a free online tutorial - I wanted to find one that I could just make out of fabric, with out any webbing... and I found this one - it took me less than 30 minutes to make.  Easy peasy and a fun little accessory you can make with scraps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all.  I super duper love this bag and I can't wait to make the purple and red versions!
> 
> D~  <--- who is going back to making dolly clothes now.



Wow! Awesome set! Also thanks so much for posting the tut for adding the zipper, cause I may try that for my next rendition of the Rosetta!



GlassSlippers said:


> Hey folks!
> 
> I'm a CM at a Disney Store outlet and I thought I'd let you know that the outlets are now being sent clearance merchandise from the parks! We have all sorts of things from little souvenirs to hooded sweatshirts and big, fancy tote bags! Our stuff comes from Disneyland so some of the shirts and things say "Disneyland" on the front, but there are plenty of items that don't. The tags inside the clothing say "Disneyland/Disney World" so they didn't have to manufacture separate tags any more. If anyone is in the Milwaukee/ Chicago area, Gurnee Mills Mall is where you want to go. We will be getting a new shipment once a month. I don't know if all the outlets are included in this or not, but it's worth a look. I'm having the hardest time not giving my pay checks straight back to the Mouse!
> 
> As long as I'm being helpful  here's something else I recently learned. Sam's Club carries $100 Disney gift cards for $98 and change! Not only that, they come with a bonus $10 card, so you wind up with about $109 worth of Disney spending power for just under $99! The cards are good on any Disney property including parks, stores and the cruise line. How cool is *that*?!?
> 
> That's the end of my news flash, fellow Dis-ers!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



Thanks for sharing the info (even though I don't ship pixie dust due to weight concerns). I have to say I am interested in that gift card thing - do you know if it is available at Costco too? (Since we don't have a Sam's Club card) Is it a gift card that can be used at any stores at DL/WDW? Because if it is, we may just need to pick up a few to use at the Lego store.



kycanonist said:


> These are my first attempts of anything of this kind... I made two pillowcase dresses for my girls and then made them each a t-shirt.  The bow is held on by a safety pin so that I can remove it for the wash...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know they aren't as good as the ones that I see on this thread... but it's a good first try...



Are you sure those are your first attempts? Cause they sure don't look like that to me. Good job!



princesssfws said:


> Okay - I added these gems for a casual outfit for Little Miss C.  Should I add the C in the middle.  I think it adds something but just need reassurance.



I will vote for adding the C as well.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Thanks to everyone for the sweet comments on the AK outfits.  It means so much coming from this group!

Granna, I can't imagine doing the Tree of Life by hand either!  Your hand applique is simply stunning but I'm not very good at it!

TMTQ but love the castle dress, the Pooh dress, Tink outfit, Toy Story outfits and I know I'm leaving out some!  I've not had much time to be on here the last couple of weeks!


----------



## cogero

so I was behind with projects and have been playing catch up. While doing so I measured wrong for a skirt and it is okay because it was a happy mistake. As soon as I finish the elastic and the last item for the give I will post it.

I was organizing to come up stairs but wanted to see what shirts I had for the next give and guess what. I can not find those shirts for anything. I seriously need a vacation or a better system.

I am trying to finish things up because I want to start working on a few of my own projects. (Like Easter outfits)

It is just frustrating and I am hoping I will find what I need to in the morning.

Thanks for letting me vent.

Oh questions does anyone have tips for cutting out pockets. I want to make myself a skirt with pockets on the side.


----------



## GlassSlippers

PurpleEars said:


> It looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing the info (even though I don't ship pixie dust due to weight concerns). I have to say I am interested in that gift card thing - do you know if it is available at Costco too? (Since we don't have a Sam's Club card) Is it a gift card that can be used at any stores at DL/WDW? Because if it is, we may just need to pick up a few to use at the Lego store.
> 
> 
> I don't think you can use the Disney gift card at places that are not owned by Disney, so Lego, T Rex, Rainforest Cafe and places like that wouldn't work. You could certainly look at Costco, but it would depend on whether they had worked out the same deal with Disney that Sam's did.
> 
> Lori in East Podunk


----------



## ellenbenny

GlassSlippers said:


> PurpleEars said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing the info (even though I don't ship pixie dust due to weight concerns). I have to say I am interested in that gift card thing - do you know if it is available at Costco too? (Since we don't have a Sam's Club card) Is it a gift card that can be used at any stores at DL/WDW? Because if it is, we may just need to pick up a few to use at the Lego store.
> 
> 
> I don't think you can use the Disney gift card at places that are not owned by Disney, so Lego, T Rex, Rainforest Cafe and places like that wouldn't work. You could certainly look at Costco, but it would depend on whether they had worked out the same deal with Disney that Sam's did.
> 
> Lori in East Podunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick note to tell you that the Bonus $10 gift card is only good at the Disney store, NOT at Disney. Also it can not be used to purchase tickets or gift cards at the Disney store.  It is still a good deal, I bought enough gift cards at Sams to pay for our expenses and meals on our last trip, and then used the extra $10 gift cards to buy myself a little something  online at the disneystore.  Just wanted to make sure everyone knows though that the extra $10 is different than the original gift card in where you can use it.
Click to expand...


----------



## DMGeurts

aboveH20 said:


> Wow!  That's quite a cheerful (okay "Happy") set.  They look great.
> 
> Gee, I think I just heard muffled voices coming from my fabric drawers.   Sounded something like, "Let us out of here, we want to go to DMGeurts house."  Who knew?  I always thought they were so happy in there.



LOL  

Thanks for all the comments on the Rosetta I made...  DH asked last night if I had listed it yet??  I love it so much that I really want to keep it for myself.  LOL  I think I will make all 3, then decide which I like the best and keep that set... sell the rest.  

D~


----------



## tink15823

Hi I am learning to use my Brother Se 400 . I bought Fount from Esty and it was not Heather Sue will never make that mistake again. How do I do the layout when you have to upload each individual letter ? For example the Name Autumn . I tried and just got the second letter 1/2 way onto the first.Any input would be greatly appreciated .


----------



## aimeeg

princesssfws said:


> I LOVE IT.  I'm a huge bag lover but too scared to try zippers which I like my bags to have so I don't make too many for me - have made tons for others though.
> 
> Okay - I added these gems for a casual outfit for Little Miss C.  Should I add the C in the middle.  I think it adds something but just need reassurance.




This is just precious. For a moment I felt myself longing for another baby girl. Ah! Thank goodness that moment passed.  I love the little C in the center. It's really adorable. 

Here is what I have been working on . . .


----------



## Cloudwatcher

zuliily has several different types of disney socks and tights today, ya'll should check it out.


----------



## Fruto76

DMGeurts said:


> And then some...  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the full set:  The Rosetta, a large tri-fold wallet, a smaller credit card wallet (pattern on YMCT) and a key fob (I can't remember who posted these recently - but thank you!)


 Love it all! Great job and thanks so much for the tutes on the zipper and straps! Can't wait to try them both!



princesssfws said:


> Okay - I added these gems for a casual outfit for Little Miss C.  Should I add the C in the middle.  I think it adds something but just need reassurance.


 Very cute either way, I vote for it with the C. 



kycanonist said:


> These are my first attempts of anything of this kind... I made two pillowcase dresses for my girls and then made them each a t-shirt.  The bow is held on by a safety pin so that I can remove it for the wash...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know they aren't as good as the ones that I see on this thread... but it's a good first try...


 Great job on everything. I haven't tried applique on knit yet. I'm a wimp. I bought all the supplies, just have to get the guts. I love the fabric on the dress and haven't seen it anywhere...Where did you buy it?




aimeeg said:


> Here is what I have been working on . . .


 Love them both! Awesome job!


----------



## tricia

kycanonist said:


> These are my first attempts of anything of this kind... I made two pillowcase dresses for my girls and then made them each a t-shirt.  The bow is held on by a safety pin so that I can remove it for the wash...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know they aren't as good as the ones that I see on this thread... but it's a good first try...



Great first try.



princesssfws said:


> I LOVE IT.  I'm a huge bag lover but too scared to try zippers which I like my bags to have so I don't make too many for me - have made tons for others though.
> 
> Okay - I added these gems for a casual outfit for Little Miss C.  Should I add the C in the middle.  I think it adds something but just need reassurance.



I like it with the C.



DMGeurts said:


> The finished recessed zipper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Darned 25 picture per post limit)
> 
> D~



Great tutes.  I love that we all help each other on this thread .



aimeeg said:


> This is just precious. For a moment I felt myself longing for another baby girl. Ah! Thank goodness that moment passed.  I love the little C in the center. It's really adorable.
> 
> Here is what I have been working on . . .



I love Black and white and red.  cute Pjs too.


----------



## DMGeurts

aimeeg said:


> This is just precious. For a moment I felt myself longing for another baby girl. Ah! Thank goodness that moment passed.  I love the little C in the center. It's really adorable.
> 
> Here is what I have been working on . . .



I missed this one!

As usual, they are completely adorable!!!

D~


----------



## cogero

aimeeg said:


> This is just precious. For a moment I felt myself longing for another baby girl. Ah! Thank goodness that moment passed.  I love the little C in the center. It's really adorable.
> 
> Here is what I have been working on . . .



Love the Vida and the pirate Minnie.

I stitched out the same applique OSO yesterday.

Great job on both


----------



## ireland_nicole

DM Geurts- I can't quote well from the iPhone, but thanks for the pics of the strap- I would love to get your source for the hardware!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

aimeeg said:


> This is just precious. For a moment I felt myself longing for another baby girl. Ah! Thank goodness that moment passed.  I love the little C in the center. It's really adorable.
> 
> Here is what I have been working on . . .



I love the Minnie vida!  Absolutely adorable!  The jammies are too cute too!


----------



## aboveH20

aimeeg said:


> This is just precious. For a moment I felt myself longing for another baby girl. Ah! Thank goodness that moment passed.  I love the little C in the center. It's really adorable.
> 
> Here is what I have been working on . . .



I can hear Minnie saying, "Ta da!"

I love them both.


----------



## ncmomof2

aimeeg said:


>




I love the fabrics!  Great job!


----------



## Blyssfull

Hey Y'all....

Just wanted to share a coupon I just saw. It's for 25% entire order (sale and non-sale) at Michael's.

http://www.michaels.com/032711-Digital/032711-Digital,default,pg.html


----------



## snubie

kycanonist said:


> These are my first attempts of anything of this kind... I made two pillowcase dresses for my girls and then made them each a t-shirt.  The bow is held on by a safety pin so that I can remove it for the wash...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know they aren't as good as the ones that I see on this thread... but it's a good first try...



Great first effort!   




princesssfws said:


> I LOVE IT.  I'm a huge bag lover but too scared to try zippers which I like my bags to have so I don't make too many for me - have made tons for others though.
> 
> Okay - I added these gems for a casual outfit for Little Miss C.  Should I add the C in the middle.  I think it adds something but just need reassurance.



Very cute.  I may be too late but I vote for the "C" in the middle.



Cloudwatcher said:


> zuliily has several different types of disney socks and tights today, ya'll should check it out.



Crocs are on the site today too.


I am hoping someone has some creative juices flowing today and can help motivate me.  We are going to San Diego in May to visit family.  Sadly we will not be making it up to Disneyland.  But we will be going to Legoland.  Does anyone have any ideas for an outfit for a young girl (age 6)?  I was hoping to find lego fabric.  I found this but it is a bit pricy since I really should make an outfit for the little one too.
http://www.etsy.com/listing/60857436/kokka-hello-my-friend-lego-building


----------



## Jaylin

aimeeg said:


> This is just precious. For a moment I felt myself longing for another baby girl. Ah! Thank goodness that moment passed.  I love the little C in the center. It's really adorable.
> 
> Here is what I have been working on . . .



Awesome as usual......is the Minnie pirate digitized or done by hand?  I love her.....need her for the girl's pirate adventure!


----------



## snubie

I found some great girl Lego clipart!  I might have to just bite the bullet and applique by hand two of these little girls for my daughters.


----------



## aimeeg

Thank you all so much!!! 




Jaylin said:


> Awesome as usual......is the Minnie pirate digitized or done by hand?  I love her.....need her for the girl's pirate adventure!



This Minnie was digitized but the seller is no longer doing Disney designs.


----------



## VBAndrea

aimeeg said:


> Here is what I have been working on . . .


Beautiful!  I want to know how you find the time to sew so much???  I really wanted to work on dd's dress today but I decided I had to clean instead.  And sadly I'm not done cleaning -- just taking a cleaning break.



Blyssfull said:


> Hey Y'all....
> 
> Just wanted to share a coupon I just saw. It's for 25% entire order (sale and non-sale) at Michael's.
> 
> http://www.michaels.com/032711-Digital/032711-Digital,default,pg.html


Thanks for posting but go figure, my local Michael's does not have a sale add this week!  Grrrrr!!!


snubie said:


> I am hoping someone has some creative juices flowing today and can help motivate me.  We are going to San Diego in May to visit family.  Sadly we will not be making it up to Disneyland.  But we will be going to Legoland.  Does anyone have any ideas for an outfit for a young girl (age 6)?  I was hoping to find lego fabric.  I found this but it is a bit pricy since I really should make an outfit for the little one too.
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/60857436/kokka-hello-my-friend-lego-building



Legoland is sooo much fun!  Beware, that fabric is a lightweight canvas so it may limit your creativity.  I think hand appliqueing a character you posted along with some lego blocks would look adorable.  Speaking of Legoland, I should see when the one opens in PA (I think it's in PA -- I've only been to the CA one) b/c dh will have most of the month of May off and ds is a lego addict.  ETA:  I would have sworn there was a Legoland in PA but none exists -- in the US it's only CA and one opening in the fall in FL


----------



## abfight

Ok I have to admit that I am still to scared to even try a feliz or vida, but I love the backs of those dresses.  So now for my question, have any of you ladies ( or guys) ever put ruffles on the back of a simply sweet.  I've kinda got this picture in my head but I just wanted to find out if anyone else had done that?  Thanks.


----------



## Granna4679

chellewashere said:


> Wow miss a couple of days and fall wayyyy behind.
> Just wanted to say loved the Animal Kingdom dresses. And the toy story things.
> 
> No offense but its nice to see that not only newbies have problems with the sewing machines
> Wow things you can do with a cricut I only thought they were good for scrapbooking.
> My DH is impressed that I have actually kept up with sewing that he has been on ebay looking for a serger cause I told him I absolutely need to have one now
> 
> So here is what I have been working on lately. My daughter picked the pattern, material and all for her ROCKSTAR outfit as she calls it. I made a DSi pouch to carry her game in and also made the hairbow this AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The complete look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zipper pocket for games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSi holder pouch



Love the ROCKSTAR herself...she is so cute...pouty face and all.  The outfit, bow and DSi holder are great.  



DMGeurts said:


> And then some...  LOL
> 
> First - this is one of the sets of fabric that "spoke" to me.  It said "Please make me into a Rosetta!"    But it came in 3 colors... Teal, purple and red - I couldn't decide which one I liked the best - so I ordered all 3!    You can look forward to seeing these items, and maybe more in the other two colors.
> 
> Here's the full set:  The Rosetta, a large tri-fold wallet, a smaller credit card wallet (pattern on YMCT) and a key fob (I can't remember who posted these recently - but thank you!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to put a zipper into my Rosetta, and I love how it turned out (I took pics for a tut later today - my first)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~  <--- who is going back to making dolly clothes now.



Wow...I love this purse. I have the pattern and just haven't found the time to make it yet.  But now I am happy I waited because I want to make mine with the zipper.  Thanks for the tute!!!  It seems easy enough.  I am going to try it when my month slows down.



kycanonist said:


> These are my first attempts of anything of this kind... I made two pillowcase dresses for my girls and then made them each a t-shirt.  The bow is held on by a safety pin so that I can remove it for the wash...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know they aren't as good as the ones that I see on this thread... but it's a good first try...



I really like the dress.  You did great for your first tshirts.  It really takes a lots of practice on tshirts and believe me...you still make mistakes even after you have done tons of them.  I actually just sewed an applique on upside down last week.  No kidding.  Was 75% finished with the tshirt and had taken it on and off the machine 3 times to cut around the fabric and then realized it was upside down (Mickey was on his head!!)..LOL.  



froggy33 said:


> Awww thanks!!  I can't imagine doing this by hand - especially the animals!!



Yep...they were the really hard parts.  But it turned great...it is still one of my favorites!







squirrel said:


> Thanks, the solid white and black will be okay on the orange polka dot for Nemo right.  Is there any way to make the orange not show through the white stripes?  Do you think making a patch Nemo would work?  If I add the stripes and eyes to the orange Nemo cut out first will that work?  I will finish by satin stitching it to the front panel.



You might try doubling the white fabric.  That is the trick I have learned.



aimeeg said:


> This is just precious. For a moment I felt myself longing for another baby girl. Ah! Thank goodness that moment passed.  I love the little C in the center. It's really adorable.
> 
> Here is what I have been working on . . .



So cute...love the pirate dress!



Blyssfull said:


> Hey Y'all....
> 
> Just wanted to share a coupon I just saw. It's for 25% entire order (sale and non-sale) at Michael's.
> 
> http://www.michaels.com/032711-Digital/032711-Digital,default,pg.html



Thanks...I needed that!


----------



## aimeeg

VBAndrea said:


> Beautiful!  I want to know how you find the time to sew so much???  I really wanted to work on dd's dress today but I decided I had to clean instead.  And sadly I'm not done cleaning -- just taking a cleaning break.



I am sewing full time now.  

A few months ago I started listing my girls resells. They were received very well. For some reason I was not very confident sewing for others. By selling my girls resells it gave me the confidence to "go for it." So far so good!!! 

My oldest is in First Grade and my youngest starts Kindergarten in the fall. I have been home with my girls since they were born but before I was a teacher. Knowing I did not want to go back to teaching I had to evaluate what the plan was for me when both of my children were in school. It seems like sewing is a good fit.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Okay....I am sooo far behind....I will never catch up...just so you guys know I lurk all the time on my Droid while waiting on the kids to get out of school.  And I love it all!

Asking for some healing prayers to travel to Ohio.  As some of you know my FIL used to live with me but then met and remarried what turned out to be a wonderful woman 2 years ago.  Last week he went into the hospital and had to be intubated for most of last week because of his COPD.  He was able to have the tube removed Friday and then had to be on a BiPAP until yesterday.  Things were looking up and he has actually had an increased score on the UNOS list so that maybe he could get his lung transplant sooner.  And then yesterday they found out he has MRSA so he continues to stay in ICU.  I do not know right now how this affects his transplant status.  Usually any infection will put you on a hold, but MRSA is something you always have, it just can come and go.  Well, I guess his wife wore herself out and ended up in the hospital herself with what they fear now is a heart attack.  So, no we are all the way in NC and they are both in the hospital up in Ohio...very scary time for them and us too.  She has her son there, but he really doesn't have anyone from his family. So, needless to say, we need  some of those good prayers you girls know how to say.



DMGeurts said:


> And then some...  LOL
> 
> First - this is one of the sets of fabric that "spoke" to me.  It said "Please make me into a Rosetta!"    But it came in 3 colors... Teal, purple and red - I couldn't decide which one I liked the best - so I ordered all 3!    You can look forward to seeing these items, and maybe more in the other two colors.
> 
> Here's the full set:  The Rosetta, a large tri-fold wallet, a smaller credit card wallet (pattern on YMCT) and a key fob (I can't remember who posted these recently - but thank you!)




WOW!!!  Love it all!!!!!



sheridee32 said:


> Here are the dresses that I made for January and her sister they got their package today



Such cute outfits!!!  



chellewashere said:


> Wow miss a couple of days and fall wayyyy behind.
> Just wanted to say loved the Animal Kingdom dresses. And the toy story things.
> 
> No offense but its nice to see that not only newbies have problems with the sewing machines
> Wow things you can do with a cricut I only thought they were good for scrapbooking.
> My DH is impressed that I have actually kept up with sewing that he has been on ebay looking for a serger cause I told him I absolutely need to have one now
> 
> So here is what I have been working on lately. My daughter picked the pattern, material and all for her ROCKSTAR outfit as she calls it. I made a DSi pouch to carry her game in and also made the hairbow this AM



Love this!  That bag is great!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

DMGeurts said:


> And then some...  LOL
> 
> First - this is one of the sets of fabric that "spoke" to me.  It said "Please make me into a Rosetta!"    But it came in 3 colors... Teal, purple and red - I couldn't decide which one I liked the best - so I ordered all 3!    You can look forward to seeing these items, and maybe more in the other two colors.
> 
> Here's the full set:  The Rosetta, a large tri-fold wallet, a smaller credit card wallet (pattern on YMCT) and a key fob (I can't remember who posted these recently - but thank you!)



LOVE IT ALL!!  You did a wonderful job, I love all the accessories!!  



aimeeg said:


>



WOW!!  LOVE IT!!  

Thank you all that gave me input on the stainless steel appliances.  It was a debate between DH and I.  The debate was between black and stainless...well, I think black is bound to fingerprint a lot too, so I think I've won the argument   We found a nice set with the low polish as suggested.  Now all we gotta do is get this house sold, so we can start building.  We've had two showings of which both said the house was well kept and nice, but not what they were looking for   I need some fast "house selling" vibes sent my way please!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

DMGeurts said:


> Thanks!



I was in our local JoAnn's some time last year, and this woman was getting that strapping for upholstery cut. It's a burlap webbing. I don't know if it comes in different widths. Anyway, I overheard her telling the cutter that she uses it to make the straps on pocketbooks stiffer. Thought it might be a good tip for someone.


----------



## jas0202

Can someone post or PM me the link to a shop that sells the designs for Jedi Mickey, Princess Leia Minnie, Darth Goofy, ...etc...
I looked on Heather's site and don't see them, unless I'm not in the right spot.  Now that SIL got wind of my new machine she wants family shirts for their trip this May.


----------



## GlassSlippers

ellenbenny said:


> GlassSlippers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick note to tell you that the Bonus $10 gift card is only good at the Disney store, NOT at Disney. Also it can not be used to purchase tickets or gift cards at the Disney store.  It is still a good deal, I bought enough gift cards at Sams to pay for our expenses and meals on our last trip, and then used the extra $10 gift cards to buy myself a little something  online at the disneystore.  Just wanted to make sure everyone knows though that the extra $10 is different than the original gift card in where you can use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! Thanks! I didn't realize that! It doesn't matter much for my family, though. It seems like I always need a little something from the Store before we go to the World!
> 
> Thanks again for the Heads Up!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk
Click to expand...


----------



## GlassSlippers

DMGeurts said:


> LOL
> 
> Thanks for all the comments on the Rosetta I made...  DH asked last night if I had listed it yet??  I love it so much that I really want to keep it for myself.  LOL  I think I will make all 3, then decide which I like the best and keep that set... sell the rest.
> 
> D~



I absolutely love that set. It's so cute! You'll make a bundle on those for sure! I'd keep one for myself too!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## aboveH20

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Asking for some healing prayers to travel to Ohio. . . . . . So, needless to say, we need  some of those good prayers you girls know how to say.




It would be a privilege to include both of them in my prayers.  It's so hard to be away from family with crisis strikes.


----------



## RMAMom

*KIM* I will be praying for all of you. Please keep us posted on their progress.

OK, my last post, DH and I are on or way tomorrow. Just the two of us this trip, it's only 4 days but I am looking forward to having him to myself for a few days. I have never been during the flower and garden festival and am looking forward to that too.


----------



## billwendy

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Asking for some healing prayers to travel to Ohio.  As some of you know my FIL used to live with me but then met and remarried what turned out to be a wonderful woman 2 years ago.  Last week he went into the hospital and had to be intubated for most of last week because of his COPD.  He was able to have the tube removed Friday and then had to be on a BiPAP until yesterday.  Things were looking up and he has actually had an increased score on the UNOS list so that maybe he could get his lung transplant sooner.  And then yesterday they found out he has MRSA so he continues to stay in ICU.  I do not know right now how this affects his transplant status.  Usually any infection will put you on a hold, but MRSA is something you always have, it just can come and go.  Well, I guess his wife wore herself out and ended up in the hospital herself with what they fear now is a heart attack.  So, no we are all the way in NC and they are both in the hospital up in Ohio...very scary time for them and us too.  She has her son there, but he really doesn't have anyone from his family. So, needless to say, we need  some of those good prayers you girls know how to say.



Oh My!!! Praying for you ALL!!!!!


----------



## SarahJN

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Okay....I am sooo far behind....I will never catch up...just so you guys know I lurk all the time on my Droid while waiting on the kids to get out of school.  And I love it all!
> 
> Asking for some healing prayers to travel to Ohio.  As some of you know my FIL used to live with me but then met and remarried what turned out to be a wonderful woman 2 years ago.  Last week he went into the hospital and had to be intubated for most of last week because of his COPD.  He was able to have the tube removed Friday and then had to be on a BiPAP until yesterday.  Things were looking up and he has actually had an increased score on the UNOS list so that maybe he could get his lung transplant sooner.  And then yesterday they found out he has MRSA so he continues to stay in ICU.  I do not know right now how this affects his transplant status.  Usually any infection will put you on a hold, but MRSA is something you always have, it just can come and go.  Well, I guess his wife wore herself out and ended up in the hospital herself with what they fear now is a heart attack.  So, no we are all the way in NC and they are both in the hospital up in Ohio...very scary time for them and us too.  She has her son there, but he really doesn't have anyone from his family. So, needless to say, we need  some of those good prayers you girls know how to say.



Oh my goodness.  Good thoughts for your family!!


----------



## SarahJN

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I prefer my Brother for shirring over my Viking.  I just hand wind it, set my stitch length just a bit higher than normal (maybe 3.5-4) and dont touch the tension. I do make sure to bring the bobbin thread (elastic) through to the outside and leave a tail, if I dont, it won't work right.   I use the side of the presser foot as my guide for each row, and keep it stretched as I stitch.  It wont look like much until youve got 4-5 rows done, but even if it's not a shirted as you like, a blast of steam will make it cinch up nicely.  Practice a bit on something that doesn't matter, you'll see just how easy it really is...most of us were afraid of it before we really tried.  Now its one of my favorite sewing techniques.  I'd never done it before joining in with this group.



Nanci - thanks for this.  I read some crafty/sewing blogs and there were some posts last year about using elastic thread.  Those with Brothers were complaining and said that the fix was to buy a new bobbin casing and make it tighter than it is supposed to be, yada, yada, yada.  Yeah, maybe I'll get to that in 2016.

I've been really sick with a horrible cold and cough and I've had to work - I don't have many sick days left and it is still March.  Thank you all for your suggestions on the skirts and shirts.  I am a perfectionist with a touch of OCD so I'm going to have to seam rip the skirts and pull in the elastic. 

My mom tried the hand applique on her Janome and what a huge difference it was!!  Like 10,000 times better than what my machine is doing.  I'll be sure to post final pictures once I get the outfits on the girls.


----------



## ireland_nicole

First off, love everything, esp. the Minnie Vida!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Okay....I am sooo far behind....I will never catch up...just so you guys know I lurk all the time on my Droid while waiting on the kids to get out of school.  And I love it all!
> 
> Asking for some healing prayers to travel to Ohio.  As some of you know my FIL used to live with me but then met and remarried what turned out to be a wonderful woman 2 years ago.  Last week he went into the hospital and had to be intubated for most of last week because of his COPD.  He was able to have the tube removed Friday and then had to be on a BiPAP until yesterday.  Things were looking up and he has actually had an increased score on the UNOS list so that maybe he could get his lung transplant sooner.  And then yesterday they found out he has MRSA so he continues to stay in ICU.  I do not know right now how this affects his transplant status.  Usually any infection will put you on a hold, but MRSA is something you always have, it just can come and go.  Well, I guess his wife wore herself out and ended up in the hospital herself with what they fear now is a heart attack.  So, no we are all the way in NC and they are both in the hospital up in Ohio...very scary time for them and us too.  She has her son there, but he really doesn't have anyone from his family. So, needless to say, we need  some of those good prayers you girls know how to say



I'll definitely be praying.


----------



## DMGeurts

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Asking for some healing prayers to travel to Ohio.  As some of you know my FIL used to live with me but then met and remarried what turned out to be a wonderful woman 2 years ago.  Last week he went into the hospital and had to be intubated for most of last week because of his COPD.  He was able to have the tube removed Friday and then had to be on a BiPAP until yesterday.  Things were looking up and he has actually had an increased score on the UNOS list so that maybe he could get his lung transplant sooner.  And then yesterday they found out he has MRSA so he continues to stay in ICU.  I do not know right now how this affects his transplant status.  Usually any infection will put you on a hold, but MRSA is something you always have, it just can come and go.  Well, I guess his wife wore herself out and ended up in the hospital herself with what they fear now is a heart attack.  So, no we are all the way in NC and they are both in the hospital up in Ohio...very scary time for them and us too.  She has her son there, but he really doesn't have anyone from his family. So, needless to say, we need  some of those good prayers you girls know how to say.



I am sending prayers your way...  I certainly hope that things get better for your family.

D~


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

I just got off the phone with Lisa (mommy2mrb) and the girls are having a great time at WDW! THey got caught in a bad storm tonight, and got SOAKED!!!!!! Lisa wanted me to thank everyone who sent pixie dust to them! they were very surprised!!!! so THANKYOU!!!!!!!!!! Tomorrow its off to HS for them!!!!!!


----------



## cogero

Finished with the give that has been giving me trouble so I am happy about that. 

Time for me to put my jammies on and catch up on reading some things on line


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> I just got off the phone with Lisa (mommy2mrb) and the girls are having a great time at WDW! THey got caught in a bad storm tonight, and got SOAKED!!!!!! Lisa wanted me to thank everyone who sent pixie dust to them! they were very surprised!!!! so THANKYOU!!!!!!!!!! Tomorrow its off to HS for them!!!!!!



The weather was awful here today!!! I'm sure they got soaked, it was raining so hard when I was getting Rebecca from gymnastics the storm drain in the parking lot looked like a whirlpool, the water was so deep around it you couldn't see the drain.  By the time I got home 20 minutes later the sun was shining.   We had several screens blown out on the pool enclosure, and a lounge chair blew into the pool.  The neighbors lost a tree, but it fell between the houses, and only damaged some fencing, just missing the pool enclosure next door.  I posted the pics on Facebook, we got lucky it could have been much worse.  I was happy the power came back on just in time to cook dinner.


----------



## PurpleEars

GlassSlippers said:


> I don't think you can use the Disney gift card at places that are not owned by Disney, so Lego, T Rex, Rainforest Cafe and places like that wouldn't work. You could certainly look at Costco, but it would depend on whether they had worked out the same deal with Disney that Sam's did.
> 
> Lori in East Podunk





ellenbenny said:


> Just a quick note to tell you that the Bonus $10 gift card is only good at the Disney store, NOT at Disney. Also it can not be used to purchase tickets or gift cards at the Disney store.  It is still a good deal, I bought enough gift cards at Sams to pay for our expenses and meals on our last trip, and then used the extra $10 gift cards to buy myself a little something  online at the disneystore.  Just wanted to make sure everyone knows though that the extra $10 is different than the original gift card in where you can use it.



Thanks for the info on the gift cards. I don't think I will bother with them since they are not valid at the Lego store (where the bulk of souvenir money is spent - unless they decide to put in a Disney fabric store at DTD!)



aimeeg said:


>



That dress is amazing. The PJ set is nice too.



Blyssfull said:


> Hey Y'all....
> 
> Just wanted to share a coupon I just saw. It's for 25% entire order (sale and non-sale) at Michael's.
> 
> http://www.michaels.com/032711-Digital/032711-Digital,default,pg.html



Thanks. Maybe I will find something on Saturday.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Asking for some healing prayers to travel to Ohio.  As some of you know my FIL used to live with me but then met and remarried what turned out to be a wonderful woman 2 years ago.  Last week he went into the hospital and had to be intubated for most of last week because of his COPD.  He was able to have the tube removed Friday and then had to be on a BiPAP until yesterday.  Things were looking up and he has actually had an increased score on the UNOS list so that maybe he could get his lung transplant sooner.  And then yesterday they found out he has MRSA so he continues to stay in ICU.  I do not know right now how this affects his transplant status.  Usually any infection will put you on a hold, but MRSA is something you always have, it just can come and go.  Well, I guess his wife wore herself out and ended up in the hospital herself with what they fear now is a heart attack.  So, no we are all the way in NC and they are both in the hospital up in Ohio...very scary time for them and us too.  She has her son there, but he really doesn't have anyone from his family. So, needless to say, we need  some of those good prayers you girls know how to say.



I am sorry to hear about all the health issues with your FIL and his wife.  Prayers are being said.


----------



## teresajoy

abfight said:


> Ok I have to admit that I am still to scared to even try a feliz or vida, but I love the backs of those dresses.  So now for my question, have any of you ladies ( or guys) ever put ruffles on the back of a simply sweet.  I've kinda got this picture in my head but I just wanted to find out if anyone else had done that?  Thanks.



I do that all the time. It turns out really cute. 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Okay....I am sooo far behind....I will never catch up...just so you guys know I lurk all the time on my Droid while waiting on the kids to get out of school.  And I love it all!
> 
> Asking for some healing prayers to travel to Ohio.  As some of you know my FIL used to live with me but then met and remarried what turned out to be a wonderful woman 2 years ago.  Last week he went into the hospital and had to be intubated for most of last week because of his COPD.  He was able to have the tube removed Friday and then had to be on a BiPAP until yesterday.  Things were looking up and he has actually had an increased score on the UNOS list so that maybe he could get his lung transplant sooner.  And then yesterday they found out he has MRSA so he continues to stay in ICU.  I do not know right now how this affects his transplant status.  Usually any infection will put you on a hold, but MRSA is something you always have, it just can come and go.  Well, I guess his wife wore herself out and ended up in the hospital herself with what they fear now is a heart attack.  So, no we are all the way in NC and they are both in the hospital up in Ohio...very scary time for them and us too.  She has her son there, but he really doesn't have anyone from his family. So, needless to say, we need  some of those good prayers you girls know how to say.



Kim, prayers are being said!


----------



## VBAndrea

Since Lisa and Megan have probably gotten their Pixie Dust package by now I thought I'd post what I sent them.  I sent luggage tags to them before leaving which I don't have photos of but you all have seen my luggage tags posted in the past.  For PD I sent bracelets in Mickey colors and I made an American Girl doll outfit for Megan for her birthday present.  My dd also has the same doll outfit sans the bow b/c she wanted hers to be Mickey and not Minnie 









And January and Kaitlyn received their BG outfits and bracelets yesterday.  They are having a character meal at Hollywood and Vine and January loves Little Einsteins so they got the last of my fabric.  The outfits are Portrait Peasant shirts and Easy Fit shorts with matching bracelets.









I should have two more BG's to post shortly -- I know one already got their package but I'm not sure if it was opened yet.


----------



## NiniMorris

Quick question....when you send an invoice through PayPal...how long do you wait before you send a reminder?

I sold two of my daughter's dresses from last year on a resell site on FB.  The site rules call for payment within 24 hours...I sent the invoice within the hour... but nothing from buyer yet.  Not worried (yet) just want to get them mailed out and crossed off my list...

(that ...and the last time I bought something through FB I never got my merchandise...my infamous pettiskirt fiasco from last year!)

Yes, I am a worry wart!  LOL


NIni


----------



## DMGeurts

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> I just got off the phone with Lisa (mommy2mrb) and the girls are having a great time at WDW! THey got caught in a bad storm tonight, and got SOAKED!!!!!! Lisa wanted me to thank everyone who sent pixie dust to them! they were very surprised!!!! so THANKYOU!!!!!!!!!! Tomorrow its off to HS for them!!!!!!



Wow!  I am so glad you all made it safely!    I hope you have a wonderful time!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> The weather was awful here today!!! I'm sure they got soaked, it was raining so hard when I was getting Rebecca from gymnastics the storm drain in the parking lot looked like a whirlpool, the water was so deep around it you couldn't see the drain.  By the time I got home 20 minutes later the sun was shining.   We had several screens blown out on the pool enclosure, and a lounge chair blew into the pool.  The neighbors lost a tree, but it fell between the houses, and only damaged some fencing, just missing the pool enclosure next door.  I posted the pics on Facebook, we got lucky it could have been much worse.  I was happy the power came back on just in time to cook dinner.



I am so glad that no one was hurt, hopefully everything that was damaged can be replaced.  



VBAndrea said:


> Since Lisa and Megan have probably gotten their Pixie Dust package by now I thought I'd post what I sent them.  I sent luggage tags to them before leaving which I don't have photos of but you all have seen my luggage tags posted in the past.  For PD I sent bracelets in Mickey colors and I made an American Girl doll outfit for Megan for her birthday present.  My dd also has the same doll outfit sans the bow b/c she wanted hers to be Mickey and not Minnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And January and Kaitlyn received their BG outfits and bracelets yesterday.  They are having a character meal at Hollywood and Vine and January loves Little Einsteins so they got the last of my fabric.  The outfits are Portrait Peasant shirts and Easy Fit shorts with matching bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have two more BG's to post shortly -- I know one already got their package but I'm not sure if it was opened yet.



I love everything!   

I don't know how you all do it???  I barely have enough time to do my normal stuff and maybe sit at my machine for an hour...  Maybe I need to be more dedicated???  I don't know...  I really want to do a BG in the worst way, but I just don't have any time left in my day.  Maybe its because I work full-time too?  *How does everyone juggle it all?*
D~


----------



## DMGeurts

NiniMorris said:


> Quick question....when you send an invoice through PayPal...how long do you wait before you send a reminder?
> 
> I sold two of my daughter's dresses from last year on a resell site on FB.  The site rules call for payment within 24 hours...I sent the invoice within the hour... but nothing from buyer yet.  Not worried (yet) just want to get them mailed out and crossed off my list...
> 
> (that ...and the last time I bought something through FB I never got my merchandise...my infamous pettiskirt fiasco from last year!)
> 
> Yes, I am a worry wart!  LOL
> 
> 
> NIni



I would send a reminder at 24 hours, and let the person know you are going to relist it if you don't hear back from them by the end of the day?  I think that sounds more than reasonable.

D~


----------



## cogero

Nini I was going to post the same as Dee did. Good Luck.

D- I only work 4 hours a day and it is for my parents.

I try to do any cleaning I am going to do when DH is sleeping he gets up at 5 and by that point the girl is gone. Bedtime for the boy is 7:30-8 and then I hit the basement to either sew or craft.

I generally do that until 9:30 during the week and later on the weekends.


----------



## NiniMorris

cogero said:


> Nini I was going to post the same as Dee did. Good Luck.
> 
> D- I only work 4 hours a day and it is for my parents.
> 
> I try to do any cleaning I am going to do when DH is sleeping he gets up at 5 and by that point the girl is gone. Bedtime for the boy is 7:30-8 and then I hit the basement to either sew or craft.
> 
> I generally do that until 9:30 during the week and later on the weekends.



Oh wow!  An actual routine!  I would love a routine that did not involve waiting on other people's schedule!  

...maybe that is my problem!  I can only get down to sew when hubby is home!


Nini

PS...thanks for the suggestions...I have sent a reminder...but I still feel like I am being inpatient!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

A quick update as I am using an IPad.

I went on my tour Monday and got to speak to one of the seamstress at costuming.  She was just finishing Belles.formal gown.  On my second tour I was able to speak with Steve the master cutter.  He allowed me to take a picture with him.  Photos are not allowed after going through the double doors.  

When we get home I shall post more and the photos.


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

D ~ I work 36 hrs a week - three 12 hr shifts, I work nights, I am a RN in a Peds ER. I sew when I can. It's that simple, but between softball, tues, thurs & sat, Dance class on Wed nights, and the youngest still home with me. I can really only get stuff done if I stay up later at night or when the older 2 girls are in school. I can honestly say that housework is not my strongsuit. So I clean haphazardly. A little here, A little there. However it is the laundry that always gets me.

I HOPE to be able to sew all weekend once I sleep some after I am done work Sat. morning.  My machine is at the shop right now and I hope I can pick it up tomorrow morning.

ETA --- I recently bought a couple new patterns for me - finally got a VIDA!!, I also bought a "Ayano", got the Breeann dress & the Darling top. Hopefully I can get the 3 A-lines I have cut out done this weekend. Then I REALLY, REALLY need to make the apron I have been planning. Then I have a very special a-line for Juliet I am going to try. ANd then the Easter stuff.  - I have a bid of the simplicity 2431 pattern used for that gorgeous tink outfit because my daughter loves it! but we might use it for a Jake & the Neverland pirates outfit - not sure yet. I know - I have a lot of plans.


----------



## Piper

MinnieVanMom said:


> A quick update as I am using an IPad.
> 
> I went on my tour Monday and got to speak to one of the seamstress at costuming.  She was just finishing Belles.formal gown.  On my second tour I was able to speak with Steve the master cutter.  He allowed me to take a picture with him.  Photos are not allowed after going through the double doors.
> 
> When we get home I shall post more and the photos.



Looking for the "Like" button!


----------



## ellenbenny

As far as finding time to sew, I also work full time, but I don't have any kids at home anymore.  So I find time to sew in the evenings and weekends if we don't have other plans.  As it is I would love to find more time to sew and craft, and when I am at work I am always thinking about all the other stuff I I would rather be doing if I had more time.  But then I always remember that it is the job that funds all the sewing and crafts and big gives etc, so I guess I shouldn't complain.

I always have way more sewing plans than I have time though.  Right now I have another baby crib set to make, 2 cousins having babies in the next 2 months that I should make gifts for, and 3 customer orders.  I love doing the big gives because I get to decide what I want to sew, so if more are listed I usually can't say no to them.

And we leave tomorrow on vacation for a week, so no sewing for a while for me.


----------



## princesssfws

VBAndrea said:


> Since Lisa and Megan have probably gotten their Pixie Dust package by now I thought I'd post what I sent them.  I sent luggage tags to them before leaving which I don't have photos of but you all have seen my luggage tags posted in the past.  For PD I sent bracelets in Mickey colors and I made an American Girl doll outfit for Megan for her birthday present.  My dd also has the same doll outfit sans the bow b/c she wanted hers to be Mickey and not Minnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



LOVE these bracelets.  I always have visions of making my girls jewelery - and did one time- but then they never end up wearing it.  We are always rushing to get out the door to make it to rope drop that accessorizing just doesn't happen.

Here are a few more things I finished up. I should be almost done but I keep adding things. I said I wasn't going to do customs for everyday and I may end up w/ 2 for a couple of days for the baby - oops.

The peace, love, Mickey shirt and the tank (made 2) are for my older girls and then baseball Mickey for ds.  Nothing overly exciting. If you're looking for ideas for older girls IMO the peace, love, mickey is a cute option - custom but not overly cutesy.


----------



## chellewashere

You ladies post so much quicker than I can even read 
Thank you guys for your responses. Makes me feel like Im getting somewhere!
aboveH20, tricia, T-rox, miprender, PurpleEars, Granna4679 and The Moonk's Mom. She wants to be a rocker now instead of a Princess . DMGeurts thank you and I had my hubby buy the serger you got..hopefully I will be able to figure it out. The tut is awesome!! Did you do the  ruffles with the serger?

VBAndrea it was a free tut that I found and now I know too not to use so much of the fleece inside. Well it helps me learn when I make all the errors http://fromanigloo.blogspot.com/2010/12/ds-or-dsi-case-tutorial.html



DMGeurts said:


> First - this is one of the sets of fabric that "spoke" to me.  It said "Please make me into a Rosetta!"


Sooo beautiful!! Love it love it love it!! Will now have to go and download the pattern to make it. 



Okay - I added these gems for a casual outfit for Little Miss C.  Should I add the C in the middle.  I think it adds something but just need reassurance.










[/QUOTE]

So cute Im probably too late now too add this but I vote for C



aimeeg said:


> Here is what I have been working on . . .



Beautiful as always



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Asking for some healing prayers to travel to Ohio.  As some of you know my FIL used to live with me but then met and remarried what turned out to be a wonderful woman 2 years ago.  Last week he went into the hospital and had to be intubated for most of last week because of his COPD.  He was able to have the tube removed Friday and then had to be on a BiPAP until yesterday.  Things were looking up and he has actually had an increased score on the UNOS list so that maybe he could get his lung transplant sooner.  And then yesterday they found out he has MRSA so he continues to stay in ICU.  I do not know right now how this affects his transplant status.  Usually any infection will put you on a hold, but MRSA is something you always have, it just can come and go.  Well, I guess his wife wore herself out and ended up in the hospital herself with what they fear now is a heart attack.  So, no we are all the way in NC and they are both in the hospital up in Ohio...very scary time for them and us too.  She has her son there, but he really doesn't have anyone from his family. So, needless to say, we need  some of those good prayers you girls know how to say.


Hope everyone comes out of this well and healthy. You have my families prayers with you



VBAndrea said:


> Since Lisa and Megan have probably gotten their Pixie Dust package by now I thought I'd post what I sent them.  I sent luggage tags to them before leaving which I don't have photos of but you all have seen my luggage tags posted in the past.  For PD I sent bracelets in Mickey colors and I made an American Girl doll outfit for Megan for her birthday present.  My dd also has the same doll outfit sans the bow b/c she wanted hers to be Mickey and not Minnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And January and Kaitlyn received their BG outfits and bracelets yesterday.  They are having a character meal at Hollywood and Vine and January loves Little Einsteins so they got the last of my fabric.  The outfits are Portrait Peasant shirts and Easy Fit shorts with matching bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have two more BG's to post shortly -- I know one already got their package but I'm not sure if it was opened yet.



So beautiful. My DD is in love with the bracelets she wants them now too


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> I don't know how you all do it???  I barely have enough time to do my normal stuff and maybe sit at my machine for an hour...  Maybe I need to be more dedicated???  I don't know...  I really want to do a BG in the worst way, but I just don't have any time left in my day.  Maybe its because I work full-time too?  *How does everyone juggle it all?*
> D~


I barely work at all -- if I work 4 days a month it's a busy month for me!  And I still don't have time to sew very much.  Part of my problem is a little over 2 hours a day is taken up driving my kids to and from school -- their school sadly is not too close to home.  Then after dropping them off at 8:30am this morning I wanted to go to Hancock's to get some trim.  So I browsed a couple of places that were open to get Pixie Dust for BGs until Hancock's opened at 9:30.  The store didn't have enough trim   Drove clear across town to another Hancocks and they had it along with some fleece on sale that was Disney prints so I had to pick that up for potential BG blankets.  Stopped at the library to get my picky daughter a selection of books for her book report and didn't get home until noon!  Now I'm having lunch and will only have about one hour to sew b/f picking the kids up!  I do sew on evenings they don't have activities after they get home from school until the time dh comes home, but if it's nice out I have been doing yard work lately.  It's a no win situation!  DH actually goes out of town three nights next week so I will stay up late and sew -- I can't do that when he's home.



princesssfws said:


> LOVE these bracelets.  I always have visions of making my girls jewelery - and did one time- but then they never end up wearing it.  We are always rushing to get out the door to make it to rope drop that accessorizing just doesn't happen.
> 
> Here are a few more things I finished up. I should be almost done but I keep adding things. I said I wasn't going to do customs for everyday and I may end up w/ 2 for a couple of days for the baby - oops.
> 
> The peace, love, Mickey shirt and the tank (made 2) are for my older girls and then baseball Mickey for ds.  Nothing overly exciting. If you're looking for ideas for older girls IMO the peace, love, mickey is a cute option - custom but not overly cutesy.



I like how you did the rhinestones for the "peace."  The shirts are really cute.  I bought beads to match my dd's outfits for our trip last year and never had time to make any jewelry -- I was too busy sewing!  I did get hair bows done for everything though


----------



## babynala

ellenbenny said:


> Well because I need more to do I went and bought a Cricut yesterday.  I played with it last night and I love it , but I was wondering about whether you can cut fabric with it?  Are there any special tricks to cutting fabric, or do you just stick it down to the mat and cut it like you would paper?  OR do you iron on heat and bond first and then cut?  Or do I need a higher end Cricut to do it?  I bought the Personal Electronic Cutter which is the cheapest one.
> 
> Sorry for so many questions, need to learn how to best use my new toy, it seems like so much fun so far!!


I'm so jealous.  I've been thinking about getting a cricut but I'm not sure I can justify the expense since I don't know how often I will use. Hope you create lots of great stuff with it.  



chellewashere said:


> Wow miss a couple of days and fall wayyyy behind.
> Just wanted to say loved the Animal Kingdom dresses. And the toy story things.
> 
> No offense but its nice to see that not only newbies have problems with the sewing machines
> Wow things you can do with a cricut I only thought they were good for scrapbooking.
> My DH is impressed that I have actually kept up with sewing that he has been on ebay looking for a serger cause I told him I absolutely need to have one now
> 
> So here is what I have been working on lately. My daughter picked the pattern, material and all for her ROCKSTAR outfit as she calls it. I made a DSi pouch to carry her game in and also made the hairbow this AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The complete look


Wow, I really like this dress and the DS holder is cool. ROCK ON.



DMGeurts said:


> And then some...  LOL
> 
> First - this is one of the sets of fabric that "spoke" to me.  It said "Please make me into a Rosetta!"  But it came in 3 colors... Teal, purple and red - I couldn't decide which one I liked the best - so I ordered all 3! You can look forward to seeing these items, and maybe more in the other two colors.
> 
> Here's the full set:  The Rosetta, a large tri-fold wallet, a smaller credit card wallet (pattern on YMCT) and a key fob (I can't remember who posted these recently - but thank you!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all.  I super duper love this bag and I can't wait to make the purple and red versions!
> 
> D~  <--- who is going back to making dolly clothes now.


Wow, this came out so nice.  I love the fabric you chose and the wallet and accessories are so pretty.  As for the tutorial - THANK YOU.  I've been holding off on getting this pattern as I have so many other projects on my list but now that I have the option for a zipper I'm going to order this pattern ASAP.  



VBAndrea said:


> So when you leave the stabilizer on the t-shirt do you just cut close to the outer perimeter of the design or do you cut an oval shape or such to accommodate the design?  I would LOVE to see an inside of one of the shirts you do.  I really want to make it easier for me to applique on t's.


I'm curious about this too.  My t-shirts never come out great.  I really need to get some spray adhesive.  Where do you guys get yours?



kycanonist said:


> These are my first attempts of anything of this kind... I made two pillowcase dresses for my girls and then made them each a t-shirt.  The bow is held on by a safety pin so that I can remove it for the wash...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know they aren't as good as the ones that I see on this thread... but it's a good first try...


Great first try, especiall on the t-shirts.  The dress is so cute.



princesssfws said:


> I LOVE IT.  I'm a huge bag lover but too scared to try zippers which I like my bags to have so I don't make too many for me - have made tons for others though.
> 
> Okay - I added these gems for a casual outfit for Little Miss C.  Should I add the C in the middle.  I think it adds something but just need reassurance.


I think everyone likes the C, me too but I like the plain tiara too.  



aimeeg said:


> This is just precious. For a moment I felt myself longing for another baby girl. Ah! Thank goodness that moment passed. Here is what I have been working on . . .


So cute.  I really like the red and white "ruffle" on the top of the dress.  



Granna4679 said:


> Yep...they were the really hard parts.  But it turned great...it is still one of my favorites!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might try doubling the white fabric.  That is the trick I have learned.
> 
> So cute...love the pirate dress!


Your AK dress is one of my favorites too! 
When working with white or light fabric sometimes I add a layer of very thin interfacing to the fabric before I use it in the applique.  



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Asking for some healing prayers to travel to Ohio.  As some of you know my FIL used to live with me but then met and remarried what turned out to be a wonderful woman 2 years ago.  Last week he went into the hospital and had to be intubated for most of last week because of his COPD.  He was able to have the tube removed Friday and then had to be on a BiPAP until yesterday.  Things were looking up and he has actually had an increased score on the UNOS list so that maybe he could get his lung transplant sooner.  And then yesterday they found out he has MRSA so he continues to stay in ICU.  I do not know right now how this affects his transplant status.  Usually any infection will put you on a hold, but MRSA is something you always have, it just can come and go.  Well, I guess his wife wore herself out and ended up in the hospital herself with what they fear now is a heart attack.  So, no we are all the way in NC and they are both in the hospital up in Ohio...very scary time for them and us too.  She has her son there, but he really doesn't have anyone from his family. So, needless to say, we need  some of those good prayers you girls know how to say.


Oh dear.  Hope your FIL and his wife are better soon.  This must be so stressful for your family.   



TinkerbelleMom said:


> The weather was awful here today!!! I'm sure they got soaked, it was raining so hard when I was getting Rebecca from gymnastics the storm drain in the parking lot looked like a whirlpool, the water was so deep around it you couldn't see the drain.  By the time I got home 20 minutes later the sun was shining.   We had several screens blown out on the pool enclosure, and a lounge chair blew into the pool.  The neighbors lost a tree, but it fell between the houses, and only damaged some fencing, just missing the pool enclosure next door.  I posted the pics on Facebook, we got lucky it could have been much worse.  I was happy the power came back on just in time to cook dinner.


Yikes, that sounds like quite a storm.  I hate when we lose power.  My kids always wonder why they can't watch TV or use the computer!



VBAndrea said:


> Since Lisa and Megan have probably gotten their Pixie Dust package by now I thought I'd post what I sent them.  I sent luggage tags to them before leaving which I don't have photos of but you all have seen my luggage tags posted in the past.  For PD I sent bracelets in Mickey colors and I made an American Girl doll outfit for Megan for her birthday present.  My dd also has the same doll outfit sans the bow b/c she wanted hers to be Mickey and not Minnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And January and Kaitlyn received their BG outfits and bracelets yesterday.  They are having a character meal at Hollywood and Vine and January loves Little Einsteins so they got the last of my fabric.  The outfits are Portrait Peasant shirts and Easy Fit shorts with matching bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have two more BG's to post shortly -- I know one already got their package but I'm not sure if it was opened yet.


The Minnie dress for Megan's AG is cute.  It was very nice of you to send them some Pixie Dust for their trip.  I love the Little Einsteins outfits you made and all the matching bracelets are pretty.  



NiniMorris said:


> PS...thanks for the suggestions...I have sent a reminder...but I still feel like I am being inpatient!


I don't think you are right on track with wondering what happened to the order.  Obviously the site has setup rules that call for payment in 24 hours for a reason.  Even if something unforsee came up for the buyer you shouldn't feel bad about relisting it.  I would think the person would understand.  Maybe she just changed her mind and is assuming that you are going to relist since it has been over 24 hours.  



MinnieVanMom said:


> A quick update as I am using an IPad.
> 
> I went on my tour Monday and got to speak to one of the seamstress at costuming.  She was just finishing Belles.formal gown.  On my second tour I was able to speak with Steve the master cutter.  He allowed me to take a picture with him.  Photos are not allowed after going through the double doors.
> 
> When we get home I shall post more and the photos.


Can't wait to see the photos and hear more about your adventure.  



ellenbenny said:


> And we leave tomorrow on vacation for a week, so no sewing for a while for me.


Have a great trip.  



princesssfws said:


> LOVE these bracelets.  I always have visions of making my girls jewelery - and did one time- but then they never end up wearing it.  We are always rushing to get out the door to make it to rope drop that accessorizing just doesn't happen.
> 
> Here are a few more things I finished up. I should be almost done but I keep adding things. I said I wasn't going to do customs for everyday and I may end up w/ 2 for a couple of days for the baby - oops.
> 
> The peace, love, Mickey shirt and the tank (made 2) are for my older girls and then baseball Mickey for ds.  Nothing overly exciting. If you're looking for ideas for older girls IMO the peace, love, mickey is a cute option - custom but not overly cutesy.


Great shirts, I love the Peace Mickey shirt.  I can see why you would want to have lots of outfits for your little one.  She looks like the sweetest little doll - it must be fun to dress her up.


----------



## babynala

Just when I decide I'm not going to buy any more fabric JoAnn's sends a new flyer with new coupons.

Also, I was using SEU last night and noticed they had a option for "new version available". I installed the update but haven't had a chance to play with it.  It looks a little different, updated graphics and icons but I'm not sure if any of the features have changed.


----------



## Granna4679

DMGeurts said:


> I don't know how you all do it???  I barely have enough time to do my normal stuff and maybe sit at my machine for an hour...  Maybe I need to be more dedicated???  I don't know...  I really want to do a BG in the worst way, but I just don't have any time left in my day.  Maybe its because I work full-time too?  *How does everyone juggle it all?*
> D~



I work 40 hrs a week AND drive almost 13 hrs a week to and from work.  But I sew almost every night for about 3 hrs at least.  On the weekend, if my girls are around, I take off to enjoy them but otherwise...you will catch me sewing almost all day on Saturday.  My hubby is okay with it (I think he secretly likes it because he get the tv all to himself to watch all his car makeover shows).
I do squeeze in the cleaning and laundry when I can during the week.  My next 3 Saturdays are full so I am not sure when my sewing will get done.  I have several orders to finish.  





MinnieVanMom said:


> A quick update as I am using an IPad.
> 
> I went on my tour Monday and got to speak to one of the seamstress at costuming.  She was just finishing Belles.formal gown.  On my second tour I was able to speak with Steve the master cutter.  He allowed me to take a picture with him.  Photos are not allowed after going through the double doors.
> 
> When we get home I shall post more and the photos.



Lucky you!  That must have been awesome.  What did  you end up wearing?  Did they comment?  Can't wait to see the pictures!



ellenbenny said:


> As far as finding time to sew, I also work full time, but I don't have any kids at home anymore.  So I find time to sew in the evenings and weekends if we don't have other plans.  As it is I would love to find more time to sew and craft, and when I am at work I am always thinking about all the other stuff I I would rather be doing if I had more time.  But then I always remember that it is the job that funds all the sewing and crafts and big gives etc, so I guess I shouldn't complain.
> 
> I always have way more sewing plans than I have time though.  Right now I have another baby crib set to make, 2 cousins having babies in the next 2 months that I should make gifts for, and 3 customer orders.  I love doing the big gives because I get to decide what I want to sew, so if more are listed I usually can't say no to them.
> 
> And we leave tomorrow on vacation for a week, so no sewing for a while for me.



Ellen - that is so cool that you are making the other baby crib sets.  What are the themes for these?  Are you making your new grandbaby's bedding too?  I am waiting to hear what ours is (boy/girl) and then I will be busy, busy, busy making it too.  She is doing ducks for her bedding but I want to wait to see which gender (because you KNOW there will be some major ruffles on it if it is a girl).    She could find out April 15 but she will wait until May when her hubby comes home for Army AIT school.  She wants him to be here for that.



princesssfws said:


> The peace, love, Mickey shirt and the tank (made 2) are for my older girls and then baseball Mickey for ds.  Nothing overly exciting. If you're looking for ideas for older girls IMO the peace, love, mickey is a cute option - custom but not overly cutesy.



All very cute.  I just had to comment on the fact that your "spots" on the Mickey head are spaced perfectly.  Great job!


----------



## jessica52877

I meant to post this the other day. 






I took the picture before I trimmed the strings so I didn't forget. 

Once the shirts are washed the stablizer softens up even more.


----------



## ellenbenny

Granna4679 said:


> Ellen - that is so cool that you are making the other baby crib sets.  What are the themes for these?  Are you making your new grandbaby's bedding too?  I am waiting to hear what ours is (boy/girl) and then I will be busy, busy, busy making it too.  She is doing ducks for her bedding but I want to wait to see which gender (because you KNOW there will be some major ruffles on it if it is a girl).    She could find out April 15 but she will wait until May when her hubby comes home for Army AIT school.  She wants him to be here for that.




Actually I am only making one baby crib set for another one of my DIL's sisters.  My 2 cousins are getting smaller gifts, probably a romper and maybe bibs/burpies.  Each already has a child, so I was thinking of making matching big sister outfits to go with the rompers but it will depend on time.  Actually one has twins already, so that would be 2 big sister outfits.  Oh well, we will see.

The baby crib set I am working on is ducks, and for a boy.  Not sure yet if my DIL will want a homemade set or not.  They won't find out the gender until June I think.  

It sounds like we are a lot like you, DH doesn't seem to mind me sewing a lot, and he gets the TV to himself in the evenings.  Big difference is the driving time though, I only live 7.5 miles from work and it never takes more than 15 minutes each way.


----------



## VBAndrea

jessica52877 said:


> I meant to post this the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took the picture before I trimmed the strings so I didn't forget.
> 
> Once the shirts are washed the stablizer softens up even more.



Thank you so very much for posting that!  I don't know when I'm going to get around to doing another t, but I do have one purchased for my ds to do P&F so how fitting that's what you showed!


----------



## Fruto76

VBAndrea said:


> Since Lisa and Megan have probably gotten their Pixie Dust package by now I thought I'd post what I sent them.  I sent luggage tags to them before leaving which I don't have photos of but you all have seen my luggage tags posted in the past.  For PD I sent bracelets in Mickey colors and I made an American Girl doll outfit for Megan for her birthday present.  My dd also has the same doll outfit sans the bow b/c she wanted hers to be Mickey and not Minnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And January and Kaitlyn received their BG outfits and bracelets yesterday.  They are having a character meal at Hollywood and Vine and January loves Little Einsteins so they got the last of my fabric.  The outfits are Portrait Peasant shirts and Easy Fit shorts with matching bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have two more BG's to post shortly -- I know one already got their package but I'm not sure if it was opened yet.


 Love the little Einstein outfits...Very cute! Great job on everything! 



princesssfws said:


> LOVE these bracelets.  I always have visions of making my girls jewelery - and did one time- but then they never end up wearing it.  We are always rushing to get out the door to make it to rope drop that accessorizing just doesn't happen.
> 
> Here are a few more things I finished up. I should be almost done but I keep adding things. I said I wasn't going to do customs for everyday and I may end up w/ 2 for a couple of days for the baby - oops.
> 
> The peace, love, Mickey shirt and the tank (made 2) are for my older girls and then baseball Mickey for ds.  Nothing overly exciting. If you're looking for ideas for older girls IMO the peace, love, mickey is a cute option - custom but not overly cutesy.


 The shirts are a great idea for older kids. They came out awesome!


----------



## jessica52877

Ellen, where are you going on vacation? I want to go somewhere. Dallas' spring break is towards the end of the month but right by  Easter. I hate it when it is around that time! 

As for when do I sew and how do I get everything done. I sew full time, so I sew ALL the time! If I want to sew for us it happens usually the day or two before. This last trip I did start adding in 2 shirts a day for us about 2 weeks out. That actually works much better then waiting until the night before! LOL! 

But there is no getting everything done here. Either the house is clean because I haven't sewn or I have my sewing on track and the house is the mess. No balance and I have given up on trying to do it all!


----------



## miprender

VBAndrea said:


> We lived in RI for two years when my dh was stationed there.  I hated it at first because we moved up in the fall and I am not a winter person.  I got to really like it up there though.  We actually have the opportunity to go back, but the cost of living is sooo high there.  We send our kids to private school and pay half the cost of what the school is up there.  We are in VA now and hoping to stay there.  We have no orders yet even though my dh has less than one month at his current command.
> 
> Is the Dream Weave stuff sold in the same area as the stabilizer?  Actually -- don't worry about answering; now that I know the name I can just ask the ladies at the store.  I have a feeling my dd would complain about itchy stabilizer as compalining is her hobby (never mind that she takes after me!).


Well if you ever move back make sure you let me know I have lived in RI my whole life and this winter made me think about moving. We live in Warwick as DH didn't want to leave his hometown.

As for the DreamWeave I purchased  it at a different sewing machine store. The one that I buy my stabilizer from doesn't sell it but the store near my mom's does. It's funny because the store near my mom only sells the sticky back stabilizer and keeps telling me I am going to ruin my machine with the sprayon and the one near me only sells the other type and says the sticky back is bad. 




Granna4679 said:


> Yep...they were the really hard parts.  But it turned great...it is still one of my favorites!



WOW that is just a beautiful dress.



aimeeg said:


> I am sewing full time now.
> 
> A few months ago I started listing my girls resells. They were received very well. For some reason I was not very confident sewing for others. By selling my girls resells it gave me the confidence to "go for it." So far so good!!!
> 
> My oldest is in First Grade and my youngest starts Kindergarten in the fall. I have been home with my girls since they were born but before I was a teacher. Knowing I did not want to go back to teaching I had to evaluate what the plan was for me when both of my children were in school. It seems like sewing is a good fit.



I was wondering too how you find all the time. Your dresses are beautiful.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Asking for some healing prayers to travel to Ohio.  As some of you know my FIL used to live with me but then met and remarried what turned out to be a wonderful woman 2 years ago.  Last week he went into the hospital and had to be intubated for most of last week because of his COPD.  He was able to have the tube removed Friday and then had to be on a BiPAP until yesterday.  Things were looking up and he has actually had an increased score on the UNOS list so that maybe he could get his lung transplant sooner.  And then yesterday they found out he has MRSA so he continues to stay in ICU.  I do not know right now how this affects his transplant status.  Usually any infection will put you on a hold, but MRSA is something you always have, it just can come and go.  Well, I guess his wife wore herself out and ended up in the hospital herself with what they fear now is a heart attack.  So, no we are all the way in NC and they are both in the hospital up in Ohio...very scary time for them and us too.  She has her son there, but he really doesn't have anyone from his family. So, needless to say, we need  some of those good prayers you girls know how to say.



Sending Prayers.



VBAndrea said:


>



So cute I can't wait to hear about Lisa's trip. And I saw that January loved her dress.



DMGeurts said:


> I don't know how you all do it???  I barely have enough time to do my normal stuff and maybe sit at my machine for an hour...  Maybe I need to be more dedicated???  I don't know...  I really want to do a BG in the worst way, but I just don't have any time left in my day.  Maybe its because I work full-time too?  *How does everyone juggle it all?*
> D~


I wish I had more time to sew too. I work 20-30hrs a week and on weekend mornings I try to slip downstairs to do some sewing. I only have 111 days left to finish sewing for our trip




princesssfws said:


> The peace, love, Mickey shirt and the tank (made 2) are for my older girls and then baseball Mickey for ds.  Nothing overly exciting. If you're looking for ideas for older girls IMO the peace, love, mickey is a cute option - custom but not overly cutesy.


I love that peace,love Mickey too. 



babynala said:


> I'm curious about this too.  My t-shirts never come out great.  I really need to get some spray adhesive.  Where do you guys get yours?
> .


I purchase mine at my local sewing machine store. It's called the 505 spray that I get.


----------



## GlassSlippers

Here's a question for those of you who do hand embroidery/applique on a regular sewing machine: Do you use regular thread for that or embroidery thread? I'd like to use the embroidery kind because it's so pretty, but I don't want to mess up my relatively new machine. I have a Brother so for every day sewing I use Gutterman thread, but does anybody know if Sulky will work in Brother machines?

Thanks!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## VBAndrea

GlassSlippers said:


> Here's a question for those of you who do hand embroidery/applique on a regular sewing machine: Do you use regular thread for that or embroidery thread? I'd like to use the embroidery kind because it's so pretty, but I don't want to mess up my relatively new machine. I have a Brother so for every day sewing I use Gutterman thread, but does anybody know if Sulky will work in Brother machines?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



I don't have a Brother, but I use Sulky in my Singer for hand embrodering and it hasn't caused any issues with my machine.  I have to say though, that sometimes the thread snaps and breaks which is so irritating.  I am contemplating purchasing a set from Marathon.  Sulky is, however, convenient to buy.  I definitely do not recommend Gutterman's embroidery thread.  It was beyond AWFUL!


----------



## ellenbenny

jessica52877 said:


> Ellen, where are you going on vacation? I want to go somewhere. Dallas' spring break is towards the end of the month but right by  Easter. I hate it when it is around that time!



Jessica, we rented a house/log cabin in the mountains near Gatlinburg Tennessee for the week.  

We are driving down, it should take about 13 hours.  We are leaving Fri (tomorrow) after work and driving part way, then getting there Sat.  My 22yo DS is joining us, as he has the week off.  He is driving separately from Michigan.  He is completing his teaching certification (today is his last day student teaching!).  He still has a month to go to finish up his schoolwork.  My 25yo DS that lives in Atlanta MAY drive up Sat and leave Sunday, but it is a 4 hour drive each way for only 1 night.  He hasn't committed to it yet.   My sister and BIL are flying down Sat and leaving Weds.  We are there until next Saturday.

All because I wanted a vacation when my DS is off, and that is what we could come up with.  The airfares to Florida for the week were ridiculous, or we for sure would have gone further south.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Thanks for all the prayers and kind words guys!   They released my FIL's wife today...it was not a heart attack ...they think it could have been her gall blader.  My FIL was released from ICU today and in his own room.  We are still not sure if his UNOS listing has been afffected by the MRSA coming back again....I pray it hasn't.  


I'm on my phone typing so I can't comment on all the beautiful stuff you guys have done lately.   I havent sewn in a while but have plans to this weekend!


----------



## SallyfromDE

NiniMorris said:


> Quick question....when you send an invoice through PayPal...how long do you wait before you send a reminder?
> 
> I sold two of my daughter's dresses from last year on a resell site on FB.  The site rules call for payment within 24 hours...I sent the invoice within the hour... but nothing from buyer yet.  Not worried (yet) just want to get them mailed out and crossed off my list...
> 
> (that ...and the last time I bought something through FB I never got my merchandise...my infamous pettiskirt fiasco from last year!)
> 
> Yes, I am a worry wart!  LOL
> 
> 
> NIni




As a buyer, I always check how the buyer wants to be paid, before, I make the commitment. If it's Wed. and I get paid Friday, I might email the seller to tell them I am makeing the payment Friday. Only on the rare occassion that I don't pay right away. I would send a second notice, and ask what the buyers intentions are, telling them that if you don't hear in X amount of time, that the item is being relisted.


----------



## PurpleEars

VBAndrea said:


> Since Lisa and Megan have probably gotten their Pixie Dust package by now I thought I'd post what I sent them.  I sent luggage tags to them before leaving which I don't have photos of but you all have seen my luggage tags posted in the past.  For PD I sent bracelets in Mickey colors and I made an American Girl doll outfit for Megan for her birthday present.  My dd also has the same doll outfit sans the bow b/c she wanted hers to be Mickey and not Minnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And January and Kaitlyn received their BG outfits and bracelets yesterday.  They are having a character meal at Hollywood and Vine and January loves Little Einsteins so they got the last of my fabric.  The outfits are Portrait Peasant shirts and Easy Fit shorts with matching bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have two more BG's to post shortly -- I know one already got their package but I'm not sure if it was opened yet.



Good job on the BG outfits. I didn't know there was something organized for Lisa and Megan, otherwise I would have sent something too!



DMGeurts said:


> I don't know how you all do it???  I barely have enough time to do my normal stuff and maybe sit at my machine for an hour...  Maybe I need to be more dedicated???  I don't know...  I really want to do a BG in the worst way, but I just don't have any time left in my day.  Maybe its because I work full-time too?  *How does everyone juggle it all?*
> D~



Well, for me, it's two words - no children. I can spend parts of my evening at the sewing machine because I do not need to do the "mom" stuff (By the way I admire how well people here manage with being a parent, working - either at home or outside the home, sewing, and I am sure doing good things within the community)



MinnieVanMom said:


> A quick update as I am using an IPad.
> 
> I went on my tour Monday and got to speak to one of the seamstress at costuming.  She was just finishing Belles.formal gown.  On my second tour I was able to speak with Steve the master cutter.  He allowed me to take a picture with him.  Photos are not allowed after going through the double doors.
> 
> When we get home I shall post more and the photos.



I can't wait to hear more about your trip!



princesssfws said:


> The peace, love, Mickey shirt and the tank (made 2) are for my older girls and then baseball Mickey for ds.  Nothing overly exciting. If you're looking for ideas for older girls IMO the peace, love, mickey is a cute option - custom but not overly cutesy.



Great idea on the shirts. I will keep that in mind for future BG's.


----------



## melmathis

ellenbenny said:


> Jessica, we rented a house/log cabin in the mountains near Gatlinburg Tennessee for the week.
> 
> We are driving down, it should take about 13 hours.  We are leaving Fri (tomorrow) after work and driving part way, then getting there Sat.  My 22yo DS is joining us, as he has the week off.  He is driving separately from Michigan.  He is completing his teaching certification (today is his last day student teaching!).  He still has a month to go to finish up his schoolwork.  My 25yo DS that lives in Atlanta MAY drive up Sat and leave Sunday, but it is a 4 hour drive each way for only 1 night.  He hasn't committed to it yet.   My sister and BIL are flying down Sat and leaving Weds.  We are there until next Saturday.
> 
> All because I wanted a vacation when my DS is off, and that is what we could come up with.  The airfares to Florida for the week were ridiculous, or we for sure would have gone further south.


hi, gatlinburg is only about 1 hour and half from us. we go there often. very pretty. have you ever been to asheville ,nc and seen the biltmore house, not too much further from gatlinburg. also, if you like paula deen, she has a restaurent in harrahs casino in cherokee, about 30 minutes from gatlinburg i think. sorry for rambling, just like to let others know things that are close.


----------



## jessica52877

NiniMorris said:


> Quick question....when you send an invoice through PayPal...how long do you wait before you send a reminder?
> 
> I sold two of my daughter's dresses from last year on a resell site on FB.  The site rules call for payment within 24 hours...I sent the invoice within the hour... but nothing from buyer yet.  Not worried (yet) just want to get them mailed out and crossed off my list...
> 
> (that ...and the last time I bought something through FB I never got my merchandise...my infamous pettiskirt fiasco from last year!)
> 
> Yes, I am a worry wart!  LOL
> 
> 
> NIni



Funny that you ask that. I haven't got paid for mine either from yesterday! ARGH! 



PurpleEars said:


> Good job on the BG outfits. I didn't know there was something organized for Lisa and Megan, otherwise I would have sent something too!
> 
> Well, for me, it's two words - no children. I can spend parts of my evening at the sewing machine because I do not need to do the "mom" stuff (By the way I admire how well people here manage with being a parent, working - either at home or outside the home, sewing, and I am sure doing good things within the community)



Dallas is 8 and I don't really have to do much for him so if he is home and playing outside I sew. I can sit and watch him out the window.

ETA - Wendy had a very hard time figuring out how to do it because Lisa is everywhere!  I think she just tried pm'ing people in different places! 



ellenbenny said:


> Jessica, we rented a house/log cabin in the mountains near Gatlinburg Tennessee for the week.
> 
> We are driving down, it should take about 13 hours.  We are leaving Fri (tomorrow) after work and driving part way, then getting there Sat.  My 22yo DS is joining us, as he has the week off.  He is driving separately from Michigan.  He is completing his teaching certification (today is his last day student teaching!).  He still has a month to go to finish up his schoolwork.  My 25yo DS that lives in Atlanta MAY drive up Sat and leave Sunday, but it is a 4 hour drive each way for only 1 night.  He hasn't committed to it yet.   My sister and BIL are flying down Sat and leaving Weds.  We are there until next Saturday.
> 
> All because I wanted a vacation when my DS is off, and that is what we could come up with.  The airfares to Florida for the week were ridiculous, or we for sure would have gone further south.



That sounds like alot of fun. I sometimes think about doing a smokey mountain trip of some sort. I just decide to go some place sunnier when it comes down to it! Hopefully the weather will be nice next week. I haven't looked at it all week to see how it will be. 



GlassSlippers said:


> Here's a question for those of you who do hand embroidery/applique on a regular sewing machine: Do you use regular thread for that or embroidery thread? I'd like to use the embroidery kind because it's so pretty, but I don't want to mess up my relatively new machine. I have a Brother so for every day sewing I use Gutterman thread, but does anybody know if Sulky will work in Brother machines?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



I use embroidery thread. Marathon. With that thought I need to order some more. I hate that I can't just buy it easily but love the thread and haven't found another that I like nearly as much. Of course, everyone has different opinions. My best friend hated it for her brother!



VBAndrea said:


> Thank you so very much for posting that!  I don't know when I'm going to get around to doing another t, but I do have one purchased for my ds to do P&F so how fitting that's what you showed!



You are welcome! Have fun doing P&F! They are one of my favorites to make right now. I think because the older kids like them and I love it when an older kid will still wear a shirt.


----------



## ellenbenny

melmathis said:


> hi, gatlinburg is only about 1 hour and half from us. we go there often. very pretty. have you ever been to asheville ,nc and seen the biltmore house, not too much further from gatlinburg. also, if you like paula deen, she has a restaurent in harrahs casino in cherokee, about 30 minutes from gatlinburg i think. sorry for rambling, just like to let others know things that are close.



Thanks!  I will look into your suggestions, we haven't been to Asheville, NC.  We did stop in Gatlinburg overnight once before but that is all.  



jessica52877 said:


> That sounds like alot of fun. I sometimes think about doing a smokey mountain trip of some sort. I just decide to go some place sunnier when it comes down to it! Hopefully the weather will be nice next week. I haven't looked at it all week to see how it will be.



We are looking forward to it.  The weather is calling for some rain while we are there, but to be honest it will most likely be a lot nicer than here.  It was snowing again this morning when I was driving into work, but it did get to about 40 degs this afternoon.  If I lived in Georgia I would head to warmer weather too, but it is just too far to drive and the airfare was sky high.  I assume because of spring breaks and gas prices.  Since we are driving I am bringing my new cricut in case we get a rainy day and I have time to spend playing around with it.  I bought the software you recommended and have been watching the tutorials, so I can't wait to try it out!


----------



## billwendy

MinnieVanMom said:


> A quick update as I am using an IPad.
> 
> I went on my tour Monday and got to speak to one of the seamstress at costuming.  She was just finishing Belles.formal gown.  On my second tour I was able to speak with Steve the master cutter.  He allowed me to take a picture with him.  Photos are not allowed after going through the double doors.
> 
> When we get home I shall post more and the photos.



APril SO COOL!!! Cant WAIT to see the pictures!!!



ellenbenny said:


> As far as finding time to sew, I also work full time, but I don't have any kids at home anymore.  So I find time to sew in the evenings and weekends if we don't have other plans.  As it is I would love to find more time to sew and craft, and when I am at work I am always thinking about all the other stuff I I would rather be doing if I had more time.  But then I always remember that it is the job that funds all the sewing and crafts and big gives etc, so I guess I shouldn't complain.
> 
> I always have way more sewing plans than I have time though.  Right now I have another baby crib set to make, 2 cousins having babies in the next 2 months that I should make gifts for, and 3 customer orders.  I love doing the big gives because I get to decide what I want to sew, so if more are listed I usually can't say no to them.
> 
> And we leave tomorrow on vacation for a week, so no sewing for a while for me.



You are a super sweet lady!!!!!!!!

I usually sew on the weekends. Sometimes on weeknights. I have no kids either, and DH loves his computer...lol...Zoey on the other hand can drive me crazy!! Just kidding - I think she thinks she can talk though!!! Roooo roooo rooo!!!!

PurpleEars!! Its not too late - if you can be quick, they are staying at the AK lodge for some days next week!!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

I sew when I have a deadline....I have a three year old in a 10 year old's body...and he can get in as much trouble as a whole day care full of 3 year olds in about 2 minutes! (once he grabbed the car keys climbed over the 6 foot fence, started the car, ran into the garage door, jumped out, climbed back over the fence and came in the back door and was watching tv before I could get to the front door to see what happened!)

Hubby is a police officer that works 12 hour shifts and has a part time business...so he is rarely around.  I am hoping that once May gets here, and he goes back on days, I will actually get to see my studio on a regular basis...but then again school is out in May.

I think I actually had more time to sew when I was home schooling the 2 youngest ones!

------

Day late and dollar short...tonight I got the bright idea to use the Mickey comic fabric everyone was buying last week to make a Rosetta bag...and of course now Joanne's is out...everywhere!  I'm guessing it will be on ebay in a few weeks, so no worries...


Tomorrow's agenda...I AM going to the Disney store  to get my copy of Tangled and to get a few items to add to my BG.  


Nini


----------



## tricia

billwendy said:


> PurpleEars!! Its not too late - if you can be quick, they are staying at the AK lodge for some days next week!!!!



Actually, it is probably too late for anything coming from Canada, unless she wants to pay over $50 for shipping.


----------



## billwendy

tricia said:


> Actually, it is probably too late for anything coming from Canada, unless she wants to pay over $50 for shipping.



Sorry, I forgot she was from Canada....


----------



## GlassSlippers

Well, I guess "tutu" is more accurate. My DD had a school project to make a model of Saturn. It was going quite well until the rings. Her plan for those just wasn't working so we got out the wire and some tulle. The tulle got cut into long, wide strips, folded lengthwise, had lines in "Saturn-y" colors drawn on it with permanent markers, and gathered onto the wire. We twisted the ends together and suspended the tutu around the planet part on the cleverly constructed frame that DD made. Voila! A very stylish planet, indeed! I thought I'd share this with you all because I never would have come up with the solution to the rings problem if I hadn't been hanging out on this board with all of you an your good, creative ideas!

Thanks everyone!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## tricia

billwendy said:


> Sorry, I forgot she was from Canada....



Hey, no problem.  I had just been checking rates this week to send January's package, so the numbers were still fresh in my head.  I paid $18 for expedited service to try and get it there in 2 weeks instead of the usual 3 or 4 weeks that it takes with the $8 service.  To get packages there any faster than that costs a fortune.  (Envelopes, not bad, but packages are crazy)


----------



## dianemom2

If you go to Ashville, there was a great farmer's market there.  I don't remember exactly what it was called but it was wonderful.  Then right next door to the farmer's market there was a little cafe that was packed. I think it was called the Moose Cafe.  It had the most delicious pies for dessert.  YUM!!!  Biltmore House was awesome too


----------



## shefrn1

let me preface this with

I love all the new stuff that's been posted...i have been lurking for a lil while...this board moves too fast for me to comment on everything...lol!!!!

I have a beginner question

I cut fabric to make a twirl skirt for DD last night...using Carla's pattern.....I understand what a gathering stitch is but how do you actually do it....do you use a certain setting or something...I'm using just a very basic machine!!

thanks for your help!!


----------



## ellenbenny

dianemom2 said:


> If you go to Ashville, there was a great farmer's market there.  I don't remember exactly what it was called but it was wonderful.  Then right next door to the farmer's market there was a little cafe that was packed. I think it was called the Moose Cafe.  It had the most delicious pies for dessert.  YUM!!!  Biltmore House was awesome too



Thanks for the info, I will look into your suggestions!



shefrn1 said:


> let me preface this with
> 
> I love all the new stuff that's been posted...i have been lurking for a lil while...this board moves too fast for me to comment on everything...lol!!!!
> 
> I have a beginner question
> 
> I cut fabric to make a twirl skirt for DD last night...using Carla's pattern.....I understand what a gathering stitch is but how do you actually do it....do you use a certain setting or something...I'm using just a very basic machine!!
> 
> thanks for your help!!



Let's hope I am understanding your question correctly: 

On a basic machine I would set my stitch length to the longest setting.  I would then sew 2 rows of stitches, 1st being about 1/4" from the edge I want to gather and 2nd row another 1/4" in from that.  Always leave at least a few inches of tail of threads at each end and do not cut them off.  When finished sewing the stitches, you can pull the bobbin threads to gather the fabric to the width desired.


----------



## ellenbenny

Now that it has been received, here is the Nemo dress I did for Hannah's Big Give:






Thanks for looking!


----------



## MWGreene

I need a Disney project for our trip in late August. I have a 4 yo daughter (and a 6 yo son). I love the rhinestone shirts but am trying to decide if I want to try to do my own or order one already made on ETSY. Pros/cons? 

Also, I've thought about making her a custom DIS outfit but the ones I have made in the past don't seem to be as comfy as clothing from a store. Maybe I should be buying better fabric? I usually purchase from Jo-Ann's. We just moved to a small town in Canada and I am learning the my craft resources are very limited. Don't even get me started on my search for bow making supplies lol.


----------



## shefrn1

ellenbenny said:


> Thanks for the info, I will look into your suggestions!
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope I am understanding your question correctly:
> 
> *On a basic machine I would set my stitch length to the longest setting.  I would then sew 2 rows of stitches, 1st being about 1/4" from the edge I want to gather and 2nd row another 1/4" in from that.  Always leave at least a few inches of tail of threads at each end and do not cut them off.  When finished sewing the stitches, you can pull the bobbin threads to gather the fabric to the width desired*.





awesome...thank you...that was my exact question...i figured it was the longest setting but i just wanted to make sure that I was reading that right on her instructions....thank you so much...i'm assuming the bobbin thread should come out fairly easily then ???  I'm sure i'll be back with more dumb questions


----------



## ellenbenny

shefrn1 said:


> awesome...thank you...that was my exact question...i figured it was the longest setting but i just wanted to make sure that I was reading that right on her instructions....thank you so much...i'm assuming the bobbin thread should come out fairly easily then ???  I'm sure i'll be back with more dumb questions



Yes, but don't pull the bobbin threads all the way out, secure them on one end so that you can gather the fabric onto the threads, but you don't want them to pull all the way out.


----------



## froggy33

I finished up a Mad Hatter shirt for my dad to wear to 1900 Park Fare breakfast.  He doesn't know he's going to wear it, but I'm sure he'll be cool with it!  Hopefully tonight or tomorrow I'll finish up my daughters Mary Poppins dress!






Thanks for looking!!


P.S.  Oh and by the way I was going to make a rosetta bag out of Mickey Comic fabric too!  But I don't think it was ever at our JoAnn's and I missed it online! Oh well!


----------



## aboveH20

ellenbenny said:


> Now that it has been received, here is the Nemo dress I did for Hannah's Big Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



That is so sweet.  I love the expression on Nemo's face.  It looks comfy and it says warm weather, which I think you and I agree New York needs!



froggy33 said:


> I finished up a Mad Hatter shirt for my dad to wear to 1900 Park Fare breakfast.  He doesn't know he's going to wear it, but I'm sure he'll be cool with it!  Hopefully tonight or tomorrow I'll finish up my daughters Mary Poppins dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!
> 
> 
> P.S.  Oh and by the way I was going to make a rosetta bag out of Mickey Comic fabric too!  But I don't think it was ever at our JoAnn's and I missed it online! Oh well!



That's a great shirt.  The applique looks wonderful.  I don't think my Joann's ever had comic Mickey either.  ("My" store is in the same plaza as the grocery store, so I go way too often.)


----------



## MWGreene

The Mad Hatter is amazing! What kind of machine do you use?


----------



## chellewashere

ellenbenny said:


> Now that it has been received, here is the Nemo dress I did for Hannah's Big Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Too cute. Love the coloring


froggy33 said:


> I finished up a Mad Hatter shirt for my dad to wear to 1900 Park Fare breakfast.  He doesn't know he's going to wear it, but I'm sure he'll be cool with it!  Hopefully tonight or tomorrow I'll finish up my daughters Mary Poppins dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.  Oh and by the way I was going to make a rosetta bag out of Mickey Comic fabric too!  But I don't think it was ever at our JoAnn's and I missed it online! Oh well!



Nice!! I have go to start trying this..maybe this weekend when this cold has had enough of me
Bet the Mary Poppins dress is going to be excellent cant wait to see pics
Thanks for looking!!


----------



## DMGeurts

ellenbenny said:


> Now that it has been received, here is the Nemo dress I did for Hannah's Big Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



I love how bright and colorful this dress turned out!  Great job!  



froggy33 said:


> I finished up a Mad Hatter shirt for my dad to wear to 1900 Park Fare breakfast.  He doesn't know he's going to wear it, but I'm sure he'll be cool with it!  Hopefully tonight or tomorrow I'll finish up my daughters Mary Poppins dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!
> 
> 
> P.S.  Oh and by the way I was going to make a rosetta bag out of Mickey Comic fabric too!  But I don't think it was ever at our JoAnn's and I missed it online! Oh well!



I love the Mad Hatter shirt!  You did a super job on it!

D~


----------



## froggy33

aboveH20 said:


> That's a great shirt.  The applique looks wonderful.  I don't think my Joann's ever had comic Mickey either.  ("My" store is in the same plaza as the grocery store, so I go way too often.)



Thanks! We have 2 JoAnn's here in KC (well, 3 really - I just live far from one) and neither had it.  Oh well, like a previous poster said, it'll be on ebay soon enough!



MWGreene said:


> The Mad Hatter is amazing! What kind of machine do you use?



Thanks!  I have the Brother PE770 that many on here have.  You can find it for a good price at hsn.com (I did the 4 flex payments).  I've had my machine about 9 months and have done TONS of appliques on it.  I need to see if it has a count or something so I can find out exactly how many!  As many will tell you it really comes down to hooping and what kind of stabilizer.  I just use the sulky tear away and hoop that and then use spray adhesive and a tackdown stitch to attach the fabric.



chellewashere said:


> T
> Nice!! I have go to start trying this..maybe this weekend when this cold has had enough of me
> Bet the Mary Poppins dress is going to be excellent cant wait to see pics



I love embroidery!!  It's so addicting.  I find myself designing clothes so that I can add as many appliques as possible!

I'm really excited about the MP dress. It's her white one, although I didn't want it to be too frilly (we're going in may so it'll be hot) so it's my interpretation.  I just have to attach the skirt!


----------



## MWGreene

I haven't given it much thought since an embroidery machine seemed so far fetched (because of the cost), but do you cut the shapes out of the fabric and then stitch over them with the embroider?


----------



## Granna4679

Ellen - love the Nemo dress...so cute.  

Froggy - the Mad Hatter shirt is so cute.  I assume you digitized it yourself.  Great job!  I am working on an Alice/Mad Hatter outfit myself.  I have everything cut out and appliqued...just need to get it put together.

Here is what I have been working on this week.
A customer order for an Epcot dress:






and the back...






and a matching shirt for an older child





ETA:  I hand embroidered the Epcot ball and then machine stitched the Minnie/balloons applique.  This applique took 2.1/2 hrs (yep...you heard right) to applique but it is so worth it.  It is sooo cute.

And I also made both of my DGDs (2 of them) these dresses for an upcoming Butterfly festival next weekend and they will probably wear them for Easter too.





Thanks for letting me share them.


----------



## MWGreene

I LOVE the EPCOT dress! So jealous! I need that for August!


----------



## froggy33

For hand applique: (you do the satin stitch "by hand" with a regular machine) you do cut out each shape by hand and then do a close zig zag stitch around it.  There is an awesome tutorial by HeatherSue in the bookmarks on page 1.

For machine applique the machine puts down a placement stitch, you put a piece of fabric to cover it, and then the machine does a stitch (long zigzag often) to tackdown the fabric.  Then you cut as close as you can to the stitch on the outside.  Then the machine does the satin stitch around the fabric and any other detail.

So you don't really have to have a special machine to do applique.  Sometimes, for more detail they are better, but they can limit you in size AND they do cost a lot.  The machine I have was $700ish I believe and does 4x4 and 5x7.  Most of the designs I do are 5x7.



Granna4679 said:


> Froggy - the Mad Hatter shirt is so cute.  I assume you digitized it yourself.  Great job!  I am working on an Alice/Mad Hatter outfit myself.  I have everything cut out and appliqued...just need to get it put together.
> 
> and the back...
> 
> ETA:  I hand embroidered the Epcot ball and then machine stitched the Minnie/balloons applique.  This applique took 2.1/2 hrs (yep...you heard right) to applique but it is so worth it.  It is sooo cute.



Thanks!  I did do the Mad Hatter. There are some great Alice designs, but the person I did this for wanted a Mad Hatter cutie, but couldn't find one.  Since I'm just starting out it's pretty easy for me to do custom orders.  I liked this one so much I thought it would be perfect for our Park Fare breakfast!!

Love the flag ruffles down the back!!!

And I have looked at that design before - LOTS of stitching on the balloons and I bet TONS of color changes, but you're right so cute!!


----------



## teresajoy

VBAndrea said:


> Since Lisa and Megan have probably gotten their Pixie Dust package by now I thought I'd post what I sent them.  I sent luggage tags to them before leaving which I don't have photos of but you all have seen my luggage tags posted in the past.  For PD I sent bracelets in Mickey colors and I made an American Girl doll outfit for Megan for her birthday present.  My dd also has the same doll outfit sans the bow b/c she wanted hers to be Mickey and not Minnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And January and Kaitlyn received their BG outfits and bracelets yesterday.  They are having a character meal at Hollywood and Vine and January loves Little Einsteins so they got the last of my fabric.  The outfits are Portrait Peasant shirts and Easy Fit shorts with matching bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have two more BG's to post shortly -- I know one already got their package but I'm not sure if it was opened yet.



SO CUTE!! 



NiniMorris said:


> Quick question....when you send an invoice through PayPal...how long do you wait before you send a reminder?
> 
> I sold two of my daughter's dresses from last year on a resell site on FB.  The site rules call for payment within 24 hours...I sent the invoice within the hour... but nothing from buyer yet.  Not worried (yet) just want to get them mailed out and crossed off my list...
> 
> (that ...and the last time I bought something through FB I never got my merchandise...my infamous pettiskirt fiasco from last year!)
> 
> Yes, I am a worry wart!  LOL
> 
> 
> NIni



After 24 hours, I'd send another.I hope she pays you! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> A quick update as I am using an IPad.
> 
> I went on my tour Monday and got to speak to one of the seamstress at costuming.  She was just finishing Belles.formal gown.  On my second tour I was able to speak with Steve the master cutter.  He allowed me to take a picture with him.  Photos are not allowed after going through the double doors.
> 
> When we get home I shall post more and the photos.



Oh, how fun!!!



Piper said:


> Looking for the "Like" button!



I'm always looking for it on here!!! 



princesssfws said:


> LOVE these bracelets.  I always have visions of making my girls jewelery - and did one time- but then they never end up wearing it.  We are always rushing to get out the door to make it to rope drop that accessorizing just doesn't happen.
> 
> Here are a few more things I finished up. I should be almost done but I keep adding things. I said I wasn't going to do customs for everyday and I may end up w/ 2 for a couple of days for the baby - oops.
> 
> The peace, love, Mickey shirt and the tank (made 2) are for my older girls and then baseball Mickey for ds.  Nothing overly exciting. If you're looking for ideas for older girls IMO the peace, love, mickey is a cute option - custom but not overly cutesy.




Lovely! 


The Moonk's Mom said:


> Thanks for all the prayers and kind words guys!   They released my FIL's wife today...it was not a heart attack ...they think it could have been her gall blader.  My FIL was released from ICU today and in his own room.  We are still not sure if his UNOS listing has been afffected by the MRSA coming back again....I pray it hasn't.
> 
> 
> I'm on my phone typing so I can't comment on all the beautiful stuff you guys have done lately.   I havent sewn in a while but have plans to this weekend!




I hope  everything goes well for your FIL!! 


GlassSlippers said:


> Well, I guess "tutu" is more accurate. My DD had a school project to make a model of Saturn. It was going quite well until the rings. Her plan for those just wasn't working so we got out the wire and some tulle. The tulle got cut into long, wide strips, folded lengthwise, had lines in "Saturn-y" colors drawn on it with permanent markers, and gathered onto the wire. We twisted the ends together and suspended the tutu around the planet part on the cleverly constructed frame that DD made. Voila! A very stylish planet, indeed! I thought I'd share this with you all because I never would have come up with the solution to the rings problem if I hadn't been hanging out on this board with all of you an your good, creative ideas!
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



I love it!!!! How  clever! 



shefrn1 said:


> let me preface this with
> 
> I love all the new stuff that's been posted...i have been lurking for a lil while...this board moves too fast for me to comment on everything...lol!!!!
> 
> I have a beginner question
> 
> I cut fabric to make a twirl skirt for DD last night...using Carla's pattern.....I understand what a gathering stitch is but how do you actually do it....do you use a certain setting or something...I'm using just a very basic machine!!
> 
> thanks for your help!!




If you check out the first post, there are a few differnt  gathering methods listed.


ellenbenny said:


> Now that it has been received, here is the Nemo dress I did for Hannah's Big Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



I really love this dress! I have had this  material for YEARS and have  never known  what to make  with it! This is perfect! 



MWGreene said:


> I need a Disney project for our trip in late August. I have a 4 yo daughter (and a 6 yo son). I love the rhinestone shirts but am trying to decide if I want to try to do my own or order one already made on ETSY. Pros/cons?
> 
> Also, I've thought about making her a custom DIS outfit but the ones I have made in the past don't seem to be as comfy as clothing from a store. Maybe I should be buying better fabric? I usually purchase from Jo-Ann's. We just moved to a small town in Canada and I am learning the my craft resources are very limited. Don't even get me started on my search for bow making supplies lol.



I'm surprised that the custom outfits were less comfortable. Generally they are more comfy. I'm not sure why that would be.



froggy33 said:


> I finished up a Mad Hatter shirt for my dad to wear to 1900 Park Fare breakfast.  He doesn't know he's going to wear it, but I'm sure he'll be cool with it!  Hopefully tonight or tomorrow I'll finish up my daughters Mary Poppins dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!
> 
> 
> P.S.  Oh and by the way I was going to make a rosetta bag out of Mickey Comic fabric too!  But I don't think it was ever at our JoAnn's and I missed it online! Oh well!



Oh wow!!! What a cute little Mad Hatter!!! 


Granna4679 said:


> Ellen - love the Nemo dress...so cute.
> 
> Froggy - the Mad Hatter shirt is so cute.  I assume you digitized it yourself.  Great job!  I am working on an Alice/Mad Hatter outfit myself.  I have everything cut out and appliqued...just need to get it put together.
> 
> Here is what I have been working on this week.
> A customer order for an Epcot dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  I hand embroidered the Epcot ball and then machine stitched the Minnie/balloons applique.  This applique took 2.1/2 hrs (yep...you heard right) to applique but it is so worth it.  It is sooo cute.
> 
> And I also made both of my DGDs (2 of them) these dresses for an upcoming Butterfly festival next weekend and they will probably wear them for Easter too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share them.



These are beautiful! I love the butterfly dress!


----------



## Fruto76

froggy33 said:


> I finished up a Mad Hatter shirt for my dad to wear to 1900 Park Fare breakfast.  He doesn't know he's going to wear it, but I'm sure he'll be cool with it!  Hopefully tonight or tomorrow I'll finish up my daughters Mary Poppins dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!
> 
> 
> P.S.  Oh and by the way I was going to make a rosetta bag out of Mickey Comic fabric too!  But I don't think it was ever at our JoAnn's and I missed it online! Oh well!


Very cute. I cant wait to see the dress as well. 



Granna4679 said:


> Ellen - love the Nemo dress...so cute.
> 
> Froggy - the Mad Hatter shirt is so cute.  I assume you digitized it yourself.  Great job!  I am working on an Alice/Mad Hatter outfit myself.  I have everything cut out and appliqued...just need to get it put together.
> 
> Here is what I have been working on this week.
> A customer order for an Epcot dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a matching shirt for an older child
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  I hand embroidered the Epcot ball and then machine stitched the Minnie/balloons applique.  This applique took 2.1/2 hrs (yep...you heard right) to applique but it is so worth it.  It is sooo cute.
> 
> And I also made both of my DGDs (2 of them) these dresses for an upcoming Butterfly festival next weekend and they will probably wear them for Easter too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share them.



Beautiful on them all. The details on the Epcot dress and shirt are amazing and I love the butterfly dress.


----------



## teresajoy

Last week,I bought the Brother PE 770 embroidery machine from Overstock (great deal by the way, go through Big Crumbs  if you buy there).  I am having some tension issues with it though. Sometimes, the thread gets all loopy and loose. This usually happens eerytime I change the thread color.  If I turn the machine off and back on,it usually works  right again.But, that is a pain to do between every color! I have had some luck adjusting the upper tension, but it  seems to reset itself  on it's own! 

I've changed the  needle,checked for threads stuck in the bobbin case and in the top. I'm using medium weight cut away stabalizer. Does anyone have any other suggestions? I'm also making sure my thread is through the little  thread holder thingy right before the  needle. I've tried adjusting the bobbin tension too. I'm wondering if I got a dud machine,or if there is something I'm missing?  
Oh,I've tried prewound bobbins and I have wound my own with the bobbins that came  with the machine.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

teresajoy said:


> Last week,I bought the Brother PE 770 embroidery machine from Overstock (great deal by the way, go through Big Crumbs  if you buy there).  I am having some tension issues with it though. Sometimes, the thread gets all loopy and loose. This usually happens eerytime I change the thread color.  If I turn the machine off and back on,it usually works  right again.But, that is a pain to do between every color! I have had some luck adjusting the upper tension, but it  seems to reset itself  on it's own!
> 
> I've changed the  needle,checked for threads stuck in the bobbin case and in the top. I'm using medium weight cut away stabalizer. Does anyone have any other suggestions? I'm also making sure my thread is through the little  thread holder thingy right before the  needle. I've tried adjusting the bobbin tension too. I'm wondering if I got a dud machine,or if there is something I'm missing?
> Oh,I've tried prewound bobbins and I have wound my own with the bobbins that came  with the machine.



I don't have the same exact machine, but I've heard Brother machines don't require constant attention to setting the tension dials, so I'm wondering if you have a dud too.    It's not like your a novice seamstress, so I highly doubt its user error.


----------



## cogero

every time I have tension issues it is because I did not hoop my item correctly. It is usually to loose.


----------



## VBAndrea

shefrn1 said:


> let me preface this with
> 
> I love all the new stuff that's been posted...i have been lurking for a lil while...this board moves too fast for me to comment on everything...lol!!!!
> 
> I have a beginner question
> 
> I cut fabric to make a twirl skirt for DD last night...using Carla's pattern.....I understand what a gathering stitch is but how do you actually do it....do you use a certain setting or something...I'm using just a very basic machine!!
> 
> thanks for your help!!


To help with gathering check out page 1 -- there are links to Jessica's method using dental floss (which I've done a lot lately) and I think there is a link for the method using upholstery thread in the bobbin which I use too.  



ellenbenny said:


> Now that it has been received, here is the Nemo dress I did for Hannah's Big Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


It's so adorable and did you see that Abby tried to steal it from Hannah -- so cute!



froggy33 said:


> I finished up a Mad Hatter shirt for my dad to wear to 1900 Park Fare breakfast.  He doesn't know he's going to wear it, but I'm sure he'll be cool with it!  Hopefully tonight or tomorrow I'll finish up my daughters Mary Poppins dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!
> 
> 
> P.S.  Oh and by the way I was going to make a rosetta bag out of Mickey Comic fabric too!  But I don't think it was ever at our JoAnn's and I missed it online! Oh well!


Awesome digitizing!!!!  I'm very impressed with your skills.

I have never seen the comic book Mickey at either of my Joann's.  They may have had though -- good fabric disappears quickly.  I bought some of the Minnie on pink and then went back two days later and it was all gone.  I would only buy it for BG items as of right now though so I'm not heartbroken.


----------



## MWGreene

froggy33 said:


> For hand applique: (you do the satin stitch "by hand" with a regular machine) you do cut out each shape by hand and then do a close zig zag stitch around it.  There is an awesome tutorial by HeatherSue in the bookmarks on page 1.
> 
> I've done that by hand on beach towels as a gift. I felt like I was wrestling my machine the entire time! I guess I need to upgrade. It also scares me because I don't feel like I can fix it if I make a mistake!


----------



## disney*mom*82

I love this thread!  Ive been a long time lurker and have been begging to get a sewing machine and give it a try. DH finally got me one, nothing fancy, just one from Wal Mart, and we moved into our new house, so I do now even have a room to call a sewing room (and spare bedroom). I am a teacher and CANNOT wait for school to be out and to be able to get sewing on this. Ive never sewed, I think Im crafty enough and hope to catch on quickly enough. Ive looked around and want someones opinion...what is a good thing to start with? I have a DD3 (DD11 and DS13 too) but DD3 LOVES Disney and cannot wait for me to make her something. Is there anywhere to download free patterns? Any good advice? I dont even know what kind of thread to get or anything. I bought a good table, chair, sewing maching, I know I need some good scissors, thread, material, pins and patterns. Is there anything Im forgetting? 

Any advice is greatly appreciated. I cannot wait to get started and will post once I get something done. School is out May 7th for me, and I want to be prepared to get going at this!


----------



## aimeeg

I've had cruising on the brain the last few days.


----------



## clairemolly

teresajoy said:


> Last week,I bought the Brother PE 770 embroidery machine from Overstock (great deal by the way, go through Big Crumbs  if you buy there).  I am having some tension issues with it though. Sometimes, the thread gets all loopy and loose. This usually happens eerytime I change the thread color.  If I turn the machine off and back on,it usually works  right again.But, that is a pain to do between every color! I have had some luck adjusting the upper tension, but it  seems to reset itself  on it's own!
> 
> I've changed the  needle,checked for threads stuck in the bobbin case and in the top. I'm using medium weight cut away stabalizer. Does anyone have any other suggestions? I'm also making sure my thread is through the little  thread holder thingy right before the  needle. I've tried adjusting the bobbin tension too. I'm wondering if I got a dud machine,or if there is something I'm missing?
> Oh,I've tried prewound bobbins and I have wound my own with the bobbins that came  with the machine.



It "could" be a bad machine.  My SIL had to get a new 780D because she was having problems with hers and after 3+ trips to the Brother dealer she convinced them to just replace it.  I was having problems that somund similar with mine and had it serviced...but since yours is brand new out of the box you shouldn't have to mess with it.  I'll try and find my receipt and see what they adjusted to make it work again.


----------



## Fruto76

Aimee, I love the cruise theme clothes. Love, love, *love* the anchor applique! So flippin' adorable. I also love the skirt with the yoke... what pattern is that?


----------



## NiniMorris

teresajoy said:


> Last week,I bought the Brother PE 770 embroidery machine from Overstock (great deal by the way, go through Big Crumbs  if you buy there).  I am having some tension issues with it though. Sometimes, the thread gets all loopy and loose. This usually happens eerytime I change the thread color.  If I turn the machine off and back on,it usually works  right again.But, that is a pain to do between every color! I have had some luck adjusting the upper tension, but it  seems to reset itself  on it's own!
> 
> I've changed the  needle,checked for threads stuck in the bobbin case and in the top. I'm using medium weight cut away stabalizer. Does anyone have any other suggestions? I'm also making sure my thread is through the little  thread holder thingy right before the  needle. I've tried adjusting the bobbin tension too. I'm wondering if I got a dud machine,or if there is something I'm missing?
> Oh,I've tried prewound bobbins and I have wound my own with the bobbins that came  with the machine.



Teressa...I have had my 770 for over a year and have NEVER had to mess with the tension...If you are having to turn it off and back on to make it work...then you are in essence resetting the computer each time.  That would suggest to me there is a problem with it.  

I would give it a good once over, making sure all the extra lint and thread are out...and if still doing it, call ... there has to be a warranty on it.  I know Marah got a bad one, and once it was replaced never had another moments trouble with hers.  

Nini


----------



## cogero

aimeeg said:


> I've had cruising on the brain the last few days.



Love the outfits filing these away.

I love the second skirt and would love to know what pattern it is.


----------



## billwendy

aimeeg said:


> I've had cruising on the brain the last few days.



So CUTE!!! Love both these outfits!!! Great job!!

Teresa - I hope you can figure it out!! Once I got a tiny piece of thread stuck in the thread through thing - I took off the "face" and got it out and all was well again.....???


----------



## basketkat

Fruto76 said:


> Aimee, I love the cruise theme clothes. Love, love, *love* the anchor applique! So flippin' adorable. I also love the skirt with the yoke... what pattern is that?



Oh I totally agree! Great work!!!!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

aimeeg said:


> I've had cruising on the brain the last few days.



Wow, those are so cute!  I'm dying to go on a Disney cruise, partly just for the cute customs I could make!


----------



## teresajoy

clairemolly said:


> It "could" be a bad machine.  My SIL had to get a new 780D because she was having problems with hers and after 3+ trips to the Brother dealer she convinced them to just replace it.  I was having problems that somund similar with mine and had it serviced...but since yours is brand new out of the box you shouldn't have to mess with it.  I'll try and find my receipt and see what they adjusted to make it work again.





Diz-Mommy said:


> I don't have the same exact machine, but I've heard Brother machines don't require constant attention to setting the tension dials, so I'm wondering if you have a dud too.    It's not like your a novice seamstress, so I highly doubt its user error.





cogero said:


> every time I have tension issues it is because I did not hoop my item correctly. It is usually to loose.





NiniMorris said:


> Teressa...I have had my 770 for over a year and have NEVER had to mess with the tension...If you are having to turn it off and back on to make it work...then you are in essence resetting the computer each time.  That would suggest to me there is a problem with it.
> 
> I would give it a good once over, making sure all the extra lint and thread are out...and if still doing it, call ... there has to be a warranty on it.  I know Marah got a bad one, and once it was replaced never had another moments trouble with hers.
> 
> Nini





billwendy said:


> So CUTE!!! Love both these outfits!!! Great job!!
> 
> Teresa - I hope you can figure it out!! Once I got a tiny piece of thread stuck in the thread through thing - I took off the "face" and got it out and all was well again.....???




Thanks guys! I never had any trouble like this with my 270D. And, the fact that it works when I turn it off and on, really makes think something is wrong. I think I'll try calling and see  what they say.  I'm going to take a close look at it too to make sure I didn't miss any threads. 



aimeeg said:


> I've had cruising on the brain the last few days.



AIMEE GEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am in LOVE with that cruise outfit!!! How did you do those waves!!! That is really amazing!!! You have such talent!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

ellenbenny said:


> !



That is just adoreable!  Love the Nemo fabric!



froggy33 said:


>


  Very cute Mad Hatter!  Is it one of your designs?



Granna4679 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share them.


  LOVE the Epcot dress, the flag fabric is just awesome!  The butterfly dresses are great too!  Can't wait to see your Alice in Wonderland dress, I just loved the last one you did!


----------



## teresajoy

WOW!!!! I just went to Overstock. com to see what the site said about warranties. I decided to click on the "live chat" feature. I was helped quickly and I told the rep what was going on. She said they'd be sending me a new machine in1-2 days and will email me a postage label for returning my old machine. I am VERY impressed with the way they handled this issue! I was afraid it would be difficult to make a return to an online store. Let's just hope that my next machine will not give me troubles!!! 

If anyone wants to order, the  machine is $659 (I had a 10% off coupon in my email today, so you might want to check to see if you have one) and go through Big Crumb or Ebates or a website like that. I went through Big Crumbs which has 5.6% cash back.  Shipping is free right now, but it is usually only $2.99.  
http://www.overstock.com/Crafts-Sewing/Brother-PE770-Embroidery-Machine/5301560/product.html


----------



## aimeeg

Thank you all so much!! It was a lot of fun to make these. 

ps . . . Granna I love the Epcot dress!


----------



## pablowest

Thanks for this valuable information. Hi sheridee32, what move did you do?


----------



## billwendy

teresajoy said:


> WOW!!!! I just went to Overstock. com to see what the site said about warranties. I decided to click on the "live chat" feature. I was helped quickly and I told the rep what was going on. She said they'd be sending me a new machine in1-2 days and will email me a postage label for returning my old machine. I am VERY impressed with the way they handled this issue! I was afraid it would be difficult to make a return to an online store. Let's just hope that my next machine will not give me troubles!!!
> 
> If anyone wants to order, the  machine is $659 (I had a 10% off coupon in my email today, so you might want to check to see if you have one) and go through Big Crumb or Ebates or a website like that. I went through Big Crumbs which has 5.6% cash back.  Shipping is free right now, but it is usually only $2.99.
> http://www.overstock.com/Crafts-Sewing/Brother-PE770-Embroidery-Machine/5301560/product.html



WOO HOO!!!!!!


----------



## teresajoy

billwendy said:


> WOO HOO!!!!!!



I know, pretty cool! 

and, check out my ticker!!!!!!


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

froggy33 said:


> I finished up a Mad Hatter shirt for my dad to wear to 1900 Park Fare breakfast.  He doesn't know he's going to wear it, but I'm sure he'll be cool with it!  Hopefully tonight or tomorrow I'll finish up my daughters Mary Poppins dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!
> 
> 
> P.S.  Oh and by the way I was going to make a rosetta bag out of Mickey Comic fabric too!  But I don't think it was ever at our JoAnn's and I missed it online! Oh well!



ADORABLE!!



Granna4679 said:


> Ellen - love the Nemo dress...so cute.
> 
> Froggy - the Mad Hatter shirt is so cute.  I assume you digitized it yourself.  Great job!  I am working on an Alice/Mad Hatter outfit myself.  I have everything cut out and appliqued...just need to get it put together.
> 
> Here is what I have been working on this week.
> A customer order for an Epcot dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a matching shirt for an older child
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  I hand embroidered the Epcot ball and then machine stitched the Minnie/balloons applique.  This applique took 2.1/2 hrs (yep...you heard right) to applique but it is so worth it.  It is sooo cute.
> 
> And I also made both of my DGDs (2 of them) these dresses for an upcoming Butterfly festival next weekend and they will probably wear them for Easter too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share them.



PRECIOUS!!!



aimeeg said:


> I've had cruising on the brain the last few days.



GREAT job!!  I LOVE those appliques.  Are those hand done or digitized? The mickey anchor!!!  TOO TOO cute!!!


----------



## teresajoy

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> ADORABLE!!
> 
> 
> 
> PRECIOUS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> GREAT job!!  I LOVE those appliques.  Are those hand done or digitized? The mickey anchor!!!  TOO TOO cute!!!




I'm not Aimee, but I know the ship and the anchor are Heather designs. Her shop is closed for the weekend. Little stinker even missed Pizza  Night with the family tonight!


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

teresajoy said:


> I'm not Aimee, but I know the ship and the anchor are Heather designs. Her shop is closed for the weekend. Little stinker even missed Pizza  Night with the family tonight!



That stinker!!! I love those!!! We're not planning a cruise anytime soon but think it is precious!!!  

I didn't see Mickey in the wheel on her FB.  Is that one hers too?


----------



## VBAndrea

disney*mom*82 said:


> I love this thread!  Ive been a long time lurker and have been begging to get a sewing machine and give it a try. DH finally got me one, nothing fancy, just one from Wal Mart, and we moved into our new house, so I do now even have a room to call a sewing room (and spare bedroom). I am a teacher and CANNOT wait for school to be out and to be able to get sewing on this. Ive never sewed, I think Im crafty enough and hope to catch on quickly enough. Ive looked around and want someones opinion...what is a good thing to start with? I have a DD3 (DD11 and DS13 too) but DD3 LOVES Disney and cannot wait for me to make her something. Is there anywhere to download free patterns? Any good advice? I dont even know what kind of thread to get or anything. I bought a good table, chair, sewing maching, I know I need some good scissors, thread, material, pins and patterns. Is there anything Im forgetting?
> 
> Any advice is greatly appreciated. I cannot wait to get started and will post once I get something done. School is out May 7th for me, and I want to be prepared to get going at this!


Welcome! I can't wait to see what you come up with   For free patterns you have do on line searches for tutorials.  There a free tutorials out there for pillow case dresses, some regular dresses and tons for skirts (which would likely work well for your older daughters).  

Here are some I have bookmarked:
http://www.jenleheny.com/pillowcase-dress-instructions/
http://www.freshlypickedblog.com/2008/03/pillow-case-dress-tutorial.html
http://bridgetbaxter.blogspot.com/2008/04/happy-anniversary-to-you.html
http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/2009/05/okey-dokey.html
http://www.jcarolinecreative.com/Merchant2/peasantskirt_inst.html
http://houseonhillroad.typepad.com/photos/twirly_skirt/
http://www.allpeoplequilt.com/projects-ideas/bags-pillows/free-bag-patterns_ss1.html
http://grandrevivaldesign.typepad.com/photos/ruffled_skirts_tutorial/skirts4000.html
http://thornberry.wordpress.com/2008/11/16/cup-day-skirt-tutorial/
http://donnachurchillritter.wordpress.com/2010/07/01/yoga-style-skirt-tutorial/

That should hopefully give you a start .  I put a free bag tutorial in there too  as bags are fun to make and teens might like them.



aimeeg said:


> I've had cruising on the brain the last few days.


Very pretty -- I love the waves in the skirt.  And what an adorable anchor!



Granna4679 said:


> Here is what I have been working on this week.
> A customer order for an Epcot dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a matching shirt for an older child
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  I hand embroidered the Epcot ball and then machine stitched the Minnie/balloons applique.  This applique took 2.1/2 hrs (yep...you heard right) to applique but it is so worth it.  It is sooo cute.
> 
> And I also made both of my DGDs (2 of them) these dresses for an upcoming Butterfly festival next weekend and they will probably wear them for Easter too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share them.


Between the applique and all the ruffles it would have taken me a couple of weeks to do a dress like that!  I love the bright colors as well.

And as soon as I saw the butterfly dresses Easter popped into my head.  Very nice work.



teresajoy said:


> WOW!!!! I just went to Overstock. com to see what the site said about warranties. I decided to click on the "live chat" feature. I was helped quickly and I told the rep what was going on. She said they'd be sending me a new machine in1-2 days and will email me a postage label for returning my old machine. I am VERY impressed with the way they handled this issue! I was afraid it would be difficult to make a return to an online store. Let's just hope that my next machine will not give me troubles!!!
> 
> If anyone wants to order, the  machine is $659 (I had a 10% off coupon in my email today, so you might want to check to see if you have one) and go through Big Crumb or Ebates or a website like that. I went through Big Crumbs which has 5.6% cash back.  Shipping is free right now, but it is usually only $2.99.
> http://www.overstock.com/Crafts-Sewing/Brother-PE770-Embroidery-Machine/5301560/product.html



I'm so glad it worked out for you and I so wish I could justify a machine for myself.  I hope your new one sews like a dream.


----------



## chellewashere

aimeeg said:


> I've had cruising on the brain the last few days.



So beautiful. Loves the waves and the Mickey head anchor is so awesome.


----------



## chellewashere

Granna4679 said:


> Ellen - love the Nemo dress...so cute.
> 
> Froggy - the Mad Hatter shirt is so cute.  I assume you digitized it yourself.  Great job!  I am working on an Alice/Mad Hatter outfit myself.  I have everything cut out and appliqued...just need to get it put together.
> 
> Here is what I have been working on this week.
> A customer order for an Epcot dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a matching shirt for an older child
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  I hand embroidered the Epcot ball and then machine stitched the Minnie/balloons applique.  This applique took 2.1/2 hrs (yep...you heard right) to applique but it is so worth it.  It is sooo cute.
> 
> And I also made both of my DGDs (2 of them) these dresses for an upcoming Butterfly festival next weekend and they will probably wear them for Easter too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share them.



So gorgeous Love the butt ruffles I have got to try that!! The easter/butterfly dress is so darling!


----------



## DMGeurts

aimeeg said:


> I've had cruising on the brain the last few days.



I just love these outfits!  Like everyone else said - the waves are amazing!  I, too, would love to know how you did that!  



Granna4679 said:


> Ellen - love the Nemo dress...so cute.
> 
> Froggy - the Mad Hatter shirt is so cute.  I assume you digitized it yourself.  Great job!  I am working on an Alice/Mad Hatter outfit myself.  I have everything cut out and appliqued...just need to get it put together.
> 
> Here is what I have been working on this week.
> A customer order for an Epcot dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a matching shirt for an older child
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  I hand embroidered the Epcot ball and then machine stitched the Minnie/balloons applique.  This applique took 2.1/2 hrs (yep...you heard right) to applique but it is so worth it.  It is sooo cute.
> 
> And I also made both of my DGDs (2 of them) these dresses for an upcoming Butterfly festival next weekend and they will probably wear them for Easter too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share them.



Wow!  I can't believe you did the Epcot ball by hand!  Amazing!  And I love the butterfly wrap dress - cute.  



teresajoy said:


> WOW!!!! I just went to Overstock. com to see what the site said about warranties. I decided to click on the "live chat" feature. I was helped quickly and I told the rep what was going on. She said they'd be sending me a new machine in1-2 days and will email me a postage label for returning my old machine. I am VERY impressed with the way they handled this issue! I was afraid it would be difficult to make a return to an online store. Let's just hope that my next machine will not give me troubles!!!
> 
> If anyone wants to order, the  machine is $659 (I had a 10% off coupon in my email today, so you might want to check to see if you have one) and go through Big Crumb or Ebates or a website like that. I went through Big Crumbs which has 5.6% cash back.  Shipping is free right now, but it is usually only $2.99.
> http://www.overstock.com/Crafts-Sewing/Brother-PE770-Embroidery-Machine/5301560/product.html



I am so glad that everything worked out for you.  And I am so happy they are sending you a new machine.  

D~


----------



## MWGreene

I'm trying to find a pattern for a top that is pillow case style that went into a halter around the neck line but fitted on the sides (saw one on ETSY I'm trying to recreate) I want to add ruffle shorts to make an outfit. Any suggestions?


----------



## PurpleEars

billwendy said:


> PurpleEars!! Its not too late - if you can be quick, they are staying at the AK lodge for some days next week!!!!



I doubt I can send something in time anyway...maybe next time!



GlassSlippers said:


> Well, I guess "tutu" is more accurate. My DD had a school project to make a model of Saturn. It was going quite well until the rings. Her plan for those just wasn't working so we got out the wire and some tulle. The tulle got cut into long, wide strips, folded lengthwise, had lines in "Saturn-y" colors drawn on it with permanent markers, and gathered onto the wire. We twisted the ends together and suspended the tutu around the planet part on the cleverly constructed frame that DD made. Voila! A very stylish planet, indeed! I thought I'd share this with you all because I never would have come up with the solution to the rings problem if I hadn't been hanging out on this board with all of you an your good, creative ideas!
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



I am glad that worked out for you. A fashionista Saturn!



ellenbenny said:


> Now that it has been received, here is the Nemo dress I did for Hannah's Big Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



This is beautiful and cheery! Thanks for making it for the Big Give.



MWGreene said:


> Also, I've thought about making her a custom DIS outfit but the ones I have made in the past don't seem to be as comfy as clothing from a store. Maybe I should be buying better fabric? I usually purchase from Jo-Ann's. We just moved to a small town in Canada and I am learning the my craft resources are very limited. Don't even get me started on my search for bow making supplies lol.



I just want to say welcome! When I buy fabric now, I more or less stick with 100% cotton fabrics for the comfort factor. Depends on where you are in Canada, Fabricland/Fabricville would be the most likely place you can find fabric. Otherwise you will need to buy fabric off the internet (by the way, Joann's does not ship to Canada, but a few other retailers do). 



froggy33 said:


> I finished up a Mad Hatter shirt for my dad to wear to 1900 Park Fare breakfast.  He doesn't know he's going to wear it, but I'm sure he'll be cool with it!  Hopefully tonight or tomorrow I'll finish up my daughters Mary Poppins dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!
> 
> 
> P.S.  Oh and by the way I was going to make a rosetta bag out of Mickey Comic fabric too!  But I don't think it was ever at our JoAnn's and I missed it online! Oh well!



Very cute! I can't wait to see the Mary Poppins dress!



Granna4679 said:


> and the back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a matching shirt for an older child
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  I hand embroidered the Epcot ball and then machine stitched the Minnie/balloons applique.  This applique took 2.1/2 hrs (yep...you heard right) to applique but it is so worth it.  It is sooo cute.
> 
> And I also made both of my DGDs (2 of them) these dresses for an upcoming Butterfly festival next weekend and they will probably wear them for Easter too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share them.



Good job on all those items!



disney*mom*82 said:


> I love this thread!  Ive been a long time lurker and have been begging to get a sewing machine and give it a try. DH finally got me one, nothing fancy, just one from Wal Mart, and we moved into our new house, so I do now even have a room to call a sewing room (and spare bedroom). I am a teacher and CANNOT wait for school to be out and to be able to get sewing on this. Ive never sewed, I think Im crafty enough and hope to catch on quickly enough. Ive looked around and want someones opinion...what is a good thing to start with? I have a DD3 (DD11 and DS13 too) but DD3 LOVES Disney and cannot wait for me to make her something. Is there anywhere to download free patterns? Any good advice? I dont even know what kind of thread to get or anything. I bought a good table, chair, sewing maching, I know I need some good scissors, thread, material, pins and patterns. Is there anything Im forgetting?
> 
> Any advice is greatly appreciated. I cannot wait to get started and will post once I get something done. School is out May 7th for me, and I want to be prepared to get going at this!



I just want to say welcome! My advice - just sit in front of the machine and practice! Perhaps start with something easy like PJ bottoms.



aimeeg said:


> I've had cruising on the brain the last few days.



Both of them look great!



teresajoy said:


> WOW!!!! I just went to Overstock. com to see what the site said about warranties. I decided to click on the "live chat" feature. I was helped quickly and I told the rep what was going on. She said they'd be sending me a new machine in1-2 days and will email me a postage label for returning my old machine. I am VERY impressed with the way they handled this issue! I was afraid it would be difficult to make a return to an online store. Let's just hope that my next machine will not give me troubles!!!
> 
> If anyone wants to order, the  machine is $659 (I had a 10% off coupon in my email today, so you might want to check to see if you have one) and go through Big Crumb or Ebates or a website like that. I went through Big Crumbs which has 5.6% cash back.  Shipping is free right now, but it is usually only $2.99.
> http://www.overstock.com/Crafts-Sewing/Brother-PE770-Embroidery-Machine/5301560/product.html



I am glad they took care of the situation so quickly. Hopefully the new one will work very well for you!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

aimeeg said:


> I've had cruising on the brain the last few days.



SO CUTE!! 



teresajoy said:


> WOW!!!! I just went to Overstock. com to see what the site said about warranties. I decided to click on the "live chat" feature. I was helped quickly and I told the rep what was going on. She said they'd be sending me a new machine in1-2 days and will email me a postage label for returning my old machine. I am VERY impressed with the way they handled this issue! I was afraid it would be difficult to make a return to an online store. Let's just hope that my next machine will not give me troubles!!!
> 
> If anyone wants to order, the  machine is $659 (I had a 10% off coupon in my email today, so you might want to check to see if you have one) and go through Big Crumb or Ebates or a website like that. I went through Big Crumbs which has 5.6% cash back.  Shipping is free right now, but it is usually only $2.99.
> http://www.overstock.com/Crafts-Sewing/Brother-PE770-Embroidery-Machine/5301560/product.html



That's awesome!!  I love stores with excellent customer service!  Good luck with the next machine.


----------



## PurpleEars

MWGreene said:


> I'm trying to find a pattern for a top that is pillow case style that went into a halter around the neck line but fitted on the sides (saw one on ETSY I'm trying to recreate) I want to add ruffle shorts to make an outfit. Any suggestions?



I don't have suggestions for pillow case style top but you may want to look into the Easy Fits on youcanmakethis.com for the ruffle shorts. Good luck!


----------



## NiniMorris

I have a delimna ...so what is new?  LOL

I know I have bought some embroidery designs, but can't find them on my main computer (after several hours of looking)  I'm positive they are there, just not so sure where.

I'm sure I can get the designs again from the person I bought them from if I can't locate them (when she comes back from her vacation! ) but in the mean time I am more concerned with the fact that my designs are not organized in any way on my computer.

I was hoping to get a new computer for the studio and organize everything better on that...but that project had to be put on hold for Disney this year.

So, all of you that have been buying designs for a year or so, how do you have yours organized.  I know there are programs you can purchase to help, (with thumbnails of the design as opposed to vague names) but how do you actually organize them on the computer?

(...and yes, I do back up the designs on a disk...about once every 2 months more or less...depends on how many I buy in a month. I have about 10 disks right now...with no idea as to what is on each disk!  Bad....I know!)


Oddly, I don't have that problem with my patterns.  All of my Carla C are together in alphabetical order.  I use them often enough I have no problem remembering how they are  listed.



Thanks,


Nini


----------



## vester

Ok I'm not sure if this is ok to do this on here, but here goes.....if its against the rules then just someone let me know and I'll erase it.  

I need an embroidered Jessie with my daughters name on a T-shirt for Disney World.  I'm wondering if anyone on here with a wonderful embroidery machine could do that for me for a price?   If so, private message me!  

If this is a huge no-no to ask, then I apologize in advance and will take it off straight away!  

Thanks!
Vester


----------



## aboveH20

aimeeg said:


> I've had cruising on the brain the last few days.



Wowsers.  Suddenly I have cruising on my brain, too.  They are wonderful.



Granna4679 said:


> Here is what I have been working on this week.
> A customer order for an Epcot dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I also made both of my DGDs (2 of them) these dresses for an upcoming Butterfly festival next weekend and they will probably wear them for Easter too.



I love the Epcot dress.  I especially like primary colors and I like Minnie's balloon bouquet.  The butterfly dress is amazing as well.  I like the ruffle in the front.  Perfect!  



teresajoy said:


> WOW!!!! I just went to Overstock. com to see what the site said about warranties. I decided to click on the "live chat" feature. I was helped quickly and I told the rep what was going on. She said they'd be sending me a new machine in1-2 days and will email me a postage label for returning my old machine. I am VERY impressed with the way they handled this issue! I was afraid it would be difficult to make a return to an online store. Let's just hope that my next machine will not give me troubles!!!



I love happy endings.  I haven't ordered from Overstock but It's nice to know about the customer service.

Did you say check your ticker?  What ticker?



NiniMorris said:


> I have a delimna ...so what is new?  LOL
> 
> I know I have bought some embroidery designs, but can't find them on my main computer (after several hours of looking)  I'm positive they are there, just not so sure where.
> 
> I'm sure I can get the designs again from the person I bought them from if I can't locate them (when she comes back from her vacation! ) but in the mean time I am more concerned with the fact that my designs are not organized in any way on my computer.
> 
> (...and yes, I do back up the designs on a disk...about once every 2 months more or less...depends on how many I buy in a month. I have about 10 disks right now...with no idea as to what is on each disk!  Bad....I know!)



No help, sorry, but I'll be interested to read the responses.  

My computer is upstairs and my sewing stuff is in the basement.  I think part of the reason I haven't gotten around to doing any of the CarlaC patterns I have is that I don't want to print out everthing.  Are you saying I could save them to a disk and then put that in a computer in the basement?  I know we have enough computer parts around that I could Frankenstein a computer down there.


----------



## NiniMorris

That is what I do...I print out just the size I need and then use the instructions from the computer.  Then I put the pattern pieces in large ziploc bags (I think they are 2 gallon size) and file them in a drawer.  When I need that size again it is waiting on me.



I have filed my patterns away like this for years...but emboridery is still new to me and I can't seem to get a good handle on how to file them..


Nini


----------



## WDWAtLast

Love all the new creations- the cruise outfits are especially cute!  I have a question for those of you without a dedicated sewing space- how to you motivate yourself to sew???? I havent sewed since January- and I got my new Brother serger 2 weeks ago and it is still in the box  the idea of cleaning off the kitchen table to sew for 2-3 hours, clean it off for a meal, repeat, just is not appealing.  Any ideas?


----------



## jessica52877

teresajoy said:


> WOW!!!! I just went to Overstock. com to see what the site said about warranties. I decided to click on the "live chat" feature. I was helped quickly and I told the rep what was going on. She said they'd be sending me a new machine in1-2 days and will email me a postage label for returning my old machine. I am VERY impressed with the way they handled this issue! I was afraid it would be difficult to make a return to an online store. Let's just hope that my next machine will not give me troubles!!!
> 
> If anyone wants to order, the  machine is $659 (I had a 10% off coupon in my email today, so you might want to check to see if you have one) and go through Big Crumb or Ebates or a website like that. I went through Big Crumbs which has 5.6% cash back.  Shipping is free right now, but it is usually only $2.99.
> http://www.overstock.com/Crafts-Sewing/Brother-PE770-Embroidery-Machine/5301560/product.html



Glad to hear that! I think Aimee had to send hers back too but I can't remember for sure. 



NiniMorris said:


> I have a delimna ...so what is new?  LOL
> 
> I know I have bought some embroidery designs, but can't find them on my main computer (after several hours of looking)  I'm positive they are there, just not so sure where.
> 
> I'm sure I can get the designs again from the person I bought them from if I can't locate them (when she comes back from her vacation! ) but in the mean time I am more concerned with the fact that my designs are not organized in any way on my computer.
> 
> I was hoping to get a new computer for the studio and organize everything better on that...but that project had to be put on hold for Disney this year.
> 
> So, all of you that have been buying designs for a year or so, how do you have yours organized.  I know there are programs you can purchase to help, (with thumbnails of the design as opposed to vague names) but how do you actually organize them on the computer?
> 
> (...and yes, I do back up the designs on a disk...about once every 2 months more or less...depends on how many I buy in a month. I have about 10 disks right now...with no idea as to what is on each disk!  Bad....I know!)
> 
> 
> Oddly, I don't have that problem with my patterns.  All of my Carla C are together in alphabetical order.  I use them often enough I have no problem remembering how they are  listed.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Nini



I have the same issue. I have way too many designs for some reason and no idea what to do with them/how to store them. My machine will take a 3.5 disk so I started out putting them on disks, which works for the most part, but a disk won't hold that many designs. I looked at staples the other day and 100 of them were $35 so not horrible, but really do I want 100+ MORE disks sitting around. I had been saving them to cd's when I think about (not often) and writing right on it what was on it but still not working the best. Probably because I don't do it enough. I bought an alphabet the other day and don't really feel like saving it all. 

So, someone give me a good idea. I though about usb thingy but I find that I would never know what was on it unless I actually wrote it down.

Off to sew. I have quite a bit to get accomplished this weekend!!!


----------



## dianemom2

NiniMorris said:


> I have a delimna ...so what is new?  LOL
> 
> I know I have bought some embroidery designs, but can't find them on my main computer (after several hours of looking)  I'm positive they are there, just not so sure where.
> 
> I'm sure I can get the designs again from the person I bought them from if I can't locate them (when she comes back from her vacation! ) but in the mean time I am more concerned with the fact that my designs are not organized in any way on my computer.
> 
> I was hoping to get a new computer for the studio and organize everything better on that...but that project had to be put on hold for Disney this year.
> 
> So, all of you that have been buying designs for a year or so, how do you have yours organized.  I know there are programs you can purchase to help, (with thumbnails of the design as opposed to vague names) but how do you actually organize them on the computer?
> 
> (...and yes, I do back up the designs on a disk...about once every 2 months more or less...depends on how many I buy in a month. I have about 10 disks right now...with no idea as to what is on each disk!  Bad....I know!)
> 
> 
> Oddly, I don't have that problem with my patterns.  All of my Carla C are together in alphabetical order.  I use them often enough I have no problem remembering how they are  listed.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Nini



My designs have no organization.  I would love to hear how others organize them.  I have so many designs and sometimes I can't find them.  I know some people have a fabric obsession.  I seem to have an embroidery design obsession  I am also just terrible at remembering to save them onto a cd.  My machine only takes 3.5 inch disks or my design card.  That's a problem for me because I don't have a computer that has a 3.5 inch disk drive!


----------



## jessica52877

dianemom2 said:


> My designs have no organization.  I would love to hear how others organize them.  I have so many designs and sometimes I can't find them.  I know some people have a fabric obsession.  I seem to have an embroidery design obsession  I am also just terrible at remembering to save them onto a cd.  My machine only takes 3.5 inch disks or my design card.  That's a problem for me because I don't have a computer that has a 3.5 inch disk drive!



We got one free with one of our laptops and we got it just because. I am so thankful we did now. I believe Heather ordered one off of ebay. The ones that just plug in via a USB port.


----------



## cogero

mine are all on my computer (laptop). I have them organized by where they came from

ie HeatherSue,Bowsandclothes ETC

then they are seperated by character or movie.

ie Peter pan (has peter and tink)
Mickeyheads
pooh
princess (which is then subdivided by princess)

I am going to put them all on CD for backup this week.


----------



## teresajoy

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> That stinker!!! I love those!!! We're not planning a cruise anytime soon but think it is precious!!!
> 
> I didn't see Mickey in the wheel on her FB.  Is that one hers too?



That one doesn't  look familiar to me, so I don't think that is hers.


MWGreene said:


> I'm trying to find a pattern for a top that is pillow case style that went into a halter around the neck line but fitted on the sides (saw one on ETSY I'm trying to recreate) I want to add ruffle shorts to make an outfit. Any suggestions?



In the bookmarks there are directions for turning a pillowcase dress into a halter top. You could follow those directions and make it shorter and narrower. 



NiniMorris said:


> I have a delimna ...so what is new?  LOL
> 
> I know I have bought some embroidery designs, but can't find them on my main computer (after several hours of looking)  I'm positive they are there, just not so sure where.
> 
> I'm sure I can get the designs again from the person I bought them from if I can't locate them (when she comes back from her vacation! ) but in the mean time I am more concerned with the fact that my designs are not organized in any way on my computer.
> 
> I was hoping to get a new computer for the studio and organize everything better on that...but that project had to be put on hold for Disney this year.
> 
> So, all of you that have been buying designs for a year or so, how do you have yours organized.  I know there are programs you can purchase to help, (with thumbnails of the design as opposed to vague names) but how do you actually organize them on the computer?
> 
> (...and yes, I do back up the designs on a disk...about once every 2 months more or less...depends on how many I buy in a month. I have about 10 disks right now...with no idea as to what is on each disk!  Bad....I know!)
> 
> 
> Oddly, I don't have that problem with my patterns.  All of my Carla C are together in alphabetical order.  I use them often enough I have no problem remembering how they are  listed.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Nini




Mine are unorganized in a folder called "embroidery Files". I have a trial version of software called "Studio III" which, shows me a little picture of each of my files. I think if you buy the software you can move things around with it and organize them. I've thought it might be a good investment, but I'm too cheap to buy it! 


aboveH20 said:


> Did you say check your ticker?  What ticker?



It's in my signature, below my links. It may be cut off on your computer, I have a wide screened monitor. 



dianemom2 said:


> My designs have no organization.  I would love to hear how others organize them.  I have so many designs and sometimes I can't find them.  I know some people have a fabric obsession.  I seem to have an embroidery design obsession  I am also just terrible at remembering to save them onto a cd.  My machine only takes 3.5 inch disks or my design card.  That's a problem for me because I don't have a computer that has a 3.5 inch disk drive!




Like Jessica said, Heather bought the floppy disk drive on Ebay. I think it was pretty cheap $10 - $15?


----------



## miprender

ellenbenny said:


> Now that it has been received, here is the Nemo dress I did for Hannah's Big Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Love this dress. I actually went out a bought some white/orange polka dot fabric for trim when I finally make DD her dress or a skirt. 



froggy33 said:


> I finished up a Mad Hatter shirt for my dad to wear to 1900 Park Fare breakfast.  He doesn't know he's going to wear it, but I'm sure he'll be cool with it!  Hopefully tonight or tomorrow I'll finish up my daughters Mary Poppins dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!



Too cute.



Granna4679 said:


> Here is what I have been working on this week.
> A customer order for an Epcot dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a matching shirt for an older child
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I also made both of my DGDs (2 of them) these dresses for an upcoming Butterfly festival next weekend and they will probably wear them for Easter too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share them.




Just beautiful! When you add the butt ruffles to the Vida how do you know how much you will need?




teresajoy said:


> Last week,I bought the Brother PE 770 embroidery machine from Overstock (great deal by the way, go through Big Crumbs  if you buy there).  I am having some tension issues with it though. Sometimes, the thread gets all loopy and loose. This usually happens eerytime I change the thread color.  If I turn the machine off and back on,it usually works  right again.But, that is a pain to do between every color! I have had some luck adjusting the upper tension, but it  seems to reset itself  on it's own!
> 
> I've changed the  needle,checked for threads stuck in the bobbin case and in the top. I'm using medium weight cut away stabalizer. Does anyone have any other suggestions? I'm also making sure my thread is through the little  thread holder thingy right before the  needle. I've tried adjusting the bobbin tension too. I'm wondering if I got a dud machine,or if there is something I'm missing?
> Oh,I've tried prewound bobbins and I have wound my own with the bobbins that came  with the machine.



Glad to see that you are getting a new one. A few times this has happened to me and it was usually because my bobbin thread was too loose.



disney*mom*82 said:


> I love this thread!  Ive been a long time lurker and have been begging to get a sewing machine and give it a try. DH finally got me one, nothing fancy, just one from Wal Mart, and we moved into our new house, so I do now even have a room to call a sewing room (and spare bedroom). I am a teacher and CANNOT wait for school to be out and to be able to get sewing on this. Ive never sewed, I think Im crafty enough and hope to catch on quickly enough. Ive looked around and want someones opinion...what is a good thing to start with? I have a DD3 (DD11 and DS13 too) but DD3 LOVES Disney and cannot wait for me to make her something. Is there anywhere to download free patterns? Any good advice? I dont even know what kind of thread to get or anything. I bought a good table, chair, sewing maching, I know I need some good scissors, thread, material, pins and patterns. Is there anything Im forgetting?







aimeeg said:


> I've had cruising on the brain the last few days.



Just beautiful



NiniMorris said:


> I have a delimna ...so what is new?  LOL
> 
> I know I have bought some embroidery designs, but can't find them on my main computer (after several hours of looking)  I'm positive they are there, just not so sure where.
> 
> I'm sure I can get the designs again from the person I bought them from if I can't locate them (when she comes back from her vacation! ) but in the mean time I am more concerned with the fact that my designs are not organized in any way on my computer.
> 
> I was hoping to get a new computer for the studio and organize everything better on that...but that project had to be put on hold for Disney this year.
> 
> So, all of you that have been buying designs for a year or so, how do you have yours organized.  I know there are programs you can purchase to help, (with thumbnails of the design as opposed to vague names) but how do you actually organize them on the computer?
> 
> (...and yes, I do back up the designs on a disk...about once every 2 months more or less...depends on how many I buy in a month. I have about 10 disks right now...with no idea as to what is on each disk!  Bad....I know!)
> 
> 
> Oddly, I don't have that problem with my patterns.  All of my Carla C are together in alphabetical order.  I use them often enough I have no problem remembering how they are  listed.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Nini



I just organized all my embroidery files a few weeks ago in my computer.   I had them in just one file and now I grouped them in by type. Example I have all Mickey and Minnie in one folder, Misc Disney, Princesses etc. That way I can go to that folder and look for what I want instead of searching through numerous files. Plus it helps me to see what I have because I think I have accidently purchased some of the same designs twice.


----------



## miprender

VBAndrea said:


> Welcome! I can't wait to see what you come up with   For free patterns you have do on line searches for tutorials.  There a free tutorials out there for pillow case dresses, some regular dresses and tons for skirts (which would likely work well for your older daughters).
> 
> Here are some I have bookmarked:
> http://www.jenleheny.com/pillowcase-dress-instructions/
> http://www.freshlypickedblog.com/2008/03/pillow-case-dress-tutorial.html
> http://bridgetbaxter.blogspot.com/2008/04/happy-anniversary-to-you.html
> http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/2009/05/okey-dokey.html
> http://www.jcarolinecreative.com/Merchant2/peasantskirt_inst.html
> http://houseonhillroad.typepad.com/photos/twirly_skirt/
> http://www.allpeoplequilt.com/projects-ideas/bags-pillows/free-bag-patterns_ss1.html
> http://grandrevivaldesign.typepad.com/photos/ruffled_skirts_tutorial/skirts4000.html
> http://thornberry.wordpress.com/2008/11/16/cup-day-skirt-tutorial/
> http://donnachurchillritter.wordpress.com/2010/07/01/yoga-style-skirt-tutorial/
> 
> That should hopefully give you a start .  I put a free bag tutorial in there too  as bags are fun to make and teens might like them.
> 
> .




Thanks for posting those. I will have to check them out.


----------



## Blyssfull

I don't embroider but I'm an organization nut. 

If it was me: I would invest either in an External Hard drive OR even better, a USB stick (some people call these jump drives). They are both easy to use, mainly just drag and drop kind of like you do with pictures or a MP3 player. An external hard drive is a smaller stand up extension to your computer and it just plugs into a USB port and it's extra storage for your computer. The awesome thing about these are it comes with up to 1 TG of storage and this is all you could ever need it's so large! This is portable too but it's just not as small. They look like this:






A jump drive would probably be my own personal route. It's a little stick that you plug into your USB port and it holds all kind of files. And the best part it's portable. So you can take it anywhere you want. These look like this:






I would def. make sure if you go this way you get a good brand. www.newegg.com has awesome deals on stuff like this or amazon, ebay. But you can always get them at places like Wal-mart or Best Buy.


----------



## clairemolly

NiniMorris said:


> I have a delimna ...so what is new?  LOL
> 
> I know I have bought some embroidery designs, but can't find them on my main computer (after several hours of looking)  I'm positive they are there, just not so sure where.
> 
> I'm sure I can get the designs again from the person I bought them from if I can't locate them (when she comes back from her vacation! ) but in the mean time I am more concerned with the fact that my designs are not organized in any way on my computer.
> 
> I was hoping to get a new computer for the studio and organize everything better on that...but that project had to be put on hold for Disney this year.
> 
> So, all of you that have been buying designs for a year or so, how do you have yours organized.  I know there are programs you can purchase to help, (with thumbnails of the design as opposed to vague names) but how do you actually organize them on the computer?
> 
> (...and yes, I do back up the designs on a disk...about once every 2 months more or less...depends on how many I buy in a month. I have about 10 disks right now...with no idea as to what is on each disk!  Bad....I know!)
> 
> 
> Oddly, I don't have that problem with my patterns.  All of my Carla C are together in alphabetical order.  I use them often enough I have no problem remembering how they are  listed.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Nini



I have all my files saved onto an external hard drive by category...Holiday, Kids, In The Hoop, Disney, Fonts, etc.  Then I have categories within each category...so in my Disney folder I have Pooh and Friends, Miickey and MInnie, Toy Story, Princesses, etc.  

A couple of those folders have more subsectioning in them, such as Mickey and Minnie...there is a folder for Mickey, one for Minnie, and one for them together.  In my princesses folder it is by princess, so everything associated with Cinderella for example is in the Cinderella folder...the glass slipper file, Cindy herself (cutie, head and shoulders, etc), Prince Charming, the step-sisters and Lady Tremaine...

I have all my e-book sewing patterns in a similar fashion on the same external drive...tops/dresses, pants/skirts, baby things, totes/purses, etc.  My external drive is backed up when the rest of the computer is by DH onto a separate external drive.  

So far this is making it much easier for me to find things.  If I know I want my Eeyore file, I just know to click Embroidery Files/Disney/Pooh and Friends/Eeyore and then pick the file from there...regular or cutie and the right size.


----------



## dianemom2

This is my first Vida.  I got the pattern last week and I tried it out.  It was pretty easy to make.  Although I have to say that I did not enjoy tracing the pattern.  I am not crazy about the yellow Pinkalicious wording on the top.  I should have changed the color of the wording even though it is yellow on the front of the book.  It doesn't stand out enough.  I certainly have plenty of other fabrics that I could have used!  I forgot to take pictures of the back but I did ruffles across the back.  They turned out a little crooked but not too bad.  I think my next try at the ruffles will go more smoothly.





Also, since the family has received these I can post pictures of what I made for one of the big gives.


----------



## clairemolly

clairemolly said:


> I have all my files saved onto an external hard drive by category...Holiday, Kids, In The Hoop, Disney, Fonts, etc.  Then I have categories within each category...so in my Disney folder I have Pooh and Friends, Miickey and MInnie, Toy Story, Princesses, etc.
> 
> A couple of those folders have more subsectioning in them, such as Mickey and Minnie...there is a folder for Mickey, one for Minnie, and one for them together.  In my princesses folder it is by princess, so everything associated with Cinderella for example is in the Cinderella folder...the glass slipper file, Cindy herself (cutie, head and shoulders, etc), Prince Charming, the step-sisters and Lady Tremaine...
> 
> I have all my e-book sewing patterns in a similar fashion on the same external drive...tops/dresses, pants/skirts, baby things, totes/purses, etc.  My external drive is backed up when the rest of the computer is by DH onto a separate external drive.
> 
> So far this is making it much easier for me to find things.  If I know I want my Eeyore file, I just know to click Embroidery Files/Disney/Pooh and Friends/Eeyore and then pick the file from there...regular or cutie and the right size.



Yes, I am quoting myself...I have thought about using jump drives, but those are so easily lost, at least in this house.  I keep my external drive plugged into the computer at all times, so I always have my files handy at a few clicks of the mouse.  I can quickly save the projects I plan to do next onto the jump drive that I keep stored in my machine (so I don't lose it).  My machine is right next to my computer, so it only takes a minute or two to swap out files on the jump drive.  I like to keep mine relatively clear of files, so every time I add things I delete the ones I am finished with.


----------



## dianemom2

jessica52877 said:


> We got one free with one of our laptops and we got it just because. I am so thankful we did now. I believe Heather ordered one off of ebay. The ones that just plug in via a USB port.



I just mentioned this dilemma to my dh (of course it is not the first time I've mentioned it.  Only the first time he's paid any attention to it!)  Within about 10 minutes he found an external 3.5 inch drive that plugs into my USB on my computer.  It cost under $12 on Amazon.  Plus he got me a 10 pack of 3.5 inch floppies. I actually had to add a book into my order so that I could qualify for Amazon Prime!  I can't wait until I get everything.  I hope it comes on Monday!


----------



## PurpleEars

NiniMorris said:


> I have a delimna ...so what is new?  LOL
> 
> I know I have bought some embroidery designs, but can't find them on my main computer (after several hours of looking)  I'm positive they are there, just not so sure where.
> 
> I'm sure I can get the designs again from the person I bought them from if I can't locate them (when she comes back from her vacation! ) but in the mean time I am more concerned with the fact that my designs are not organized in any way on my computer.
> 
> I was hoping to get a new computer for the studio and organize everything better on that...but that project had to be put on hold for Disney this year.
> 
> So, all of you that have been buying designs for a year or so, how do you have yours organized.  I know there are programs you can purchase to help, (with thumbnails of the design as opposed to vague names) but how do you actually organize them on the computer?
> 
> (...and yes, I do back up the designs on a disk...about once every 2 months more or less...depends on how many I buy in a month. I have about 10 disks right now...with no idea as to what is on each disk!  Bad....I know!)
> 
> 
> Oddly, I don't have that problem with my patterns.  All of my Carla C are together in alphabetical order.  I use them often enough I have no problem remembering how they are  listed.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Nini



Perhaps you can print out the designs and write the path (where the file is located) on the paper. When you back up, write down which media (CD, floppy, USB key, whatever) and what number on the paper. File the pieces of paper in a binder (sort by character or whichever makes sense to you). This is how I keep track of databases at work and I wonder if it will work for organizing embroidery files?



dianemom2 said:


> This is my first Vida.  I got the pattern last week and I tried it out.  It was pretty easy to make.  Although I have to say that I did not enjoy tracing the pattern.  I am not crazy about the yellow Pinkalicious wording on the top.  I should have changed the color of the wording even though it is yellow on the front of the book.  It doesn't stand out enough.  I certainly have plenty of other fabrics that I could have used!  I forgot to take pictures of the back but I did ruffles across the back.  They turned out a little crooked but not too bad.  I think my next try at the ruffles will go more smoothly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, since the family has received these I can post pictures of what I made for one of the big gives.



Beautiful Vida and cute shirts!


----------



## aboveH20

For a recent Big Give with a child under the age of one, I made a color book.  (It was perfect for me because I'm a 770 newbie and it gave me a chance to practice.)  A couple people on the BG board asked for directions.   Basically, it's just a matter of making "placemats" and sewing them together down the middle.

Here are the directions, with a couple questions at the end and a couple changes I'm thinking of making next time. I'm open to suggestions, remember, I'm a newbie. I made this one for me as a sample after sending off the orignal.  The Mickey heads are Heathersue designs. 

Materials

cover:   cut one 9" x 13"
pages:  cut ten 9 " x7"
fusible fleece:  cut two 9" x6"
flannel:  cut two 9" x 13"
colors:   cut one each of eight diferent colors, approx. 4" x 4"
stabilizer: cut ten 12" x 9" (that's what I needed to fit the 5" x 7" hoop)







---> after the first one I decided I needed more stabilizer, so I used smaller patches of iron on tear away (not pictured) under the applique and wording

cover (as you can see, I used spray adhesvie and floated)






after I added the title to the cover, I ironed on fusible fleece to the wrong side of the cover, leaving a 1" gap in the center






then I did the pages . . . as you can see, I used a pencil to mark the centers which I lined up in my hoop, and then eyeballed fitting the rest of the fabric in

before





after 





there are 8 pages with color, one blank page, and one "this book belongs to" page






Now the pages have to be put together.  I made myself a little mockup book (green paper, see it?) to check and double check that I got the pages in the order I wanted them.  I'd suggest doing the same and double check before sewing the pages together -- kinda like measure twice cut once

For your placemats there will be a "bottom" and a "top."  The bottom pages are sewn together along the center seam, the top pages are folded under 1/2" at the center "seam" line.

In the photo below, my bottoms are on the left and my tops are on the right.





This is one of the bottoms that has been sewn together





This is one of the tops than has been folded and ironed under 1/2" 





Pages done





Once again, refer to your little green book, because as pages are put together, they will be reversed.  I know, hard to explain, but check your mockup book to make sure pages that you want to be back to back are.

Sandwich time.  Lay one of the pieces of flannel down.  Put the bottom pages (which are sewn together) on top, right side up.  Put the two top pages on the bottom pages, right sides together.  See photo!

*Stack. Pin. Sew outside perimeter. Trim. Turn.*



















Zig zig the center seam.  I set my zigger as wide as it would go.






Repeat with the other pages, just checing your little green book to make sure the order is correct. 






Line up the pages . . . almost done  






Stack up the pages, and use a straight stitch to sew down the middle/





And this is what you'll have. . .






























My two questions are what kind of fabric would be best for the pages, and   what kind of stabilizer would you use?

The two changes I might make for the third version would be to have the "bottom" two pages on one piece of fabric (so I wouldn't have to sew it together and a little less bulk along the "binding") and I may make the cover wider by half an inch so it goes around the other pages better.

Sorry the pictures are so big.  I want to post this before any gremlins come by looking for trouble, but I'll try to go back and resize the photos so I don't single handedly get us up to page 250.


----------



## jessica52877

dianemom2 said:


> I just mentioned this dilemma to my dh (of course it is not the first time I've mentioned it.  Only the first time he's paid any attention to it!)  Within about 10 minutes he found an external 3.5 inch drive that plugs into my USB on my computer.  It cost under $12 on Amazon.  Plus he got me a 10 pack of 3.5 inch floppies. I actually had to add a book into my order so that I could qualify for Amazon Prime!  I can't wait until I get everything.  I hope it comes on Monday!



Woo hoo! I never thought of amazon! I needed to spend $2.92 more last night and was agonizing over what to buy! It defeated buying the game on sale in the end! 



PurpleEars said:


> Perhaps you can print out the designs and write the path (where the file is located) on the paper. When you back up, write down which media (CD, floppy, USB key, whatever) and what number on the paper. File the pieces of paper in a binder (sort by character or whichever makes sense to you). This is how I keep track of databases at work and I wonder if it will work for organizing embroidery files?
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Vida and cute shirts!



Back in the day, LOL, about 10 years ago when I first got my machine and was finding lots of free designs and saving them I saved them to a disk and had a notebook with it all laid out. It worked well but that is how I have over 100 disks now!!


----------



## teresajoy

dianemom2 said:


> I just mentioned this dilemma to my dh (of course it is not the first time I've mentioned it.  Only the first time he's paid any attention to it!)  Within about 10 minutes he found an external 3.5 inch drive that plugs into my USB on my computer.  It cost under $12 on Amazon.  Plus he got me a 10 pack of 3.5 inch floppies. I actually had to add a book into my order so that I could qualify for Amazon Prime!  I can't wait until I get everything.  I hope it comes on Monday!



YAY!!!! I'm glad you got one!!! 



aboveH20 said:


> For a recent Big Give with a child under the age of one, I made a color book.  (It was perfect for me because I'm a 770 newbie and it gave me a chance to practice.)  A couple people on the BG board asked for directions.   Basically, it's just a matter of making "placemats" and sewing them together down the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My two questions are what kind of fabric would be best for the pages, and   what kind of stabilizer would you use?
> 
> The two changes I might make for the third version would be to have the "bottom" two pages on one piece of fabric (so I wouldn't have to sew it together and a little less bulk along the "binding") and I may make the cover wider by half an inch so it goes around the other pages better.
> 
> Sorry the pictures are so big.  I want to post this before any gremlins come by looking for trouble, but I'll try to go back and resize the photos so I don't single handedly get us up to page 250.



Wow! Thank you for posting these directions. Can I add this to the blog? 
Don't worry, picture size  doesn't get us more pages! I like big pictures.


----------



## SallyfromDE

aboveH20 said:


> My two questions are what kind of fabric would be best for the pages, and   what kind of stabilizer would you use?
> 
> The two changes I might make for the third version would be to have the "bottom" two pages on one piece of fabric (so I wouldn't have to sew it together and a little less bulk along the "binding") and I may make the cover wider by half an inch so it goes around the other pages better.
> 
> Sorry the pictures are so big.  I want to post this before any gremlins come by looking for trouble, but I'll try to go back and resize the photos so I don't single handedly get us up to page 250.



I just have to tell you that I love your book!  Too bad I don't have anyone of this age that could use one. I did think the word colors on the cover is a little hard to see, maybe you could use the mickey head on the cover so the word could jump out. And I know this isn't one of your quesitons. I remember my Mom used to make my sisters alot of these books when they were little. More sewing and hand stitching. And it seemed to me it went together pretty much the way you've done it. Unless you want to think about useing the large riviets in the side, then tie the book together or use rings.


----------



## ncmomof2

aimeeg said:


> I've had cruising on the brain the last few days.



I love them both but especially the top.  The skirt is so cute!



aboveH20 said:


> My two questions are what kind of fabric would be best for the pages, and   what kind of stabilizer would you use?
> 
> The two changes I might make for the third version would be to have the "bottom" two pages on one piece of fabric (so I wouldn't have to sew it together and a little less bulk along the "binding") and I may make the cover wider by half an inch so it goes around the other pages better.
> 
> Sorry the pictures are so big.  I want to post this before any gremlins come by looking for trouble, but I'll try to go back and resize the photos so I don't single handedly get us up to page 250.



Wow!  That is so cute!  My only thought when I looked at it was that I would top stich the pages around the edge before sewing the book together.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Can anyone use a Megara costume? I think it might be about a size 8. Maybe a 10. I'm not sure. Kirsta only wore it about 2 or 3 times a few years ago. Certainly not without flaws. I know the zipper gave me a hard time. But I think it's pretty well disguised.









I think I even have the parts to Hades, if you can use that:


----------



## erikawolf2004

dianemom2 said:


>


  This is really cool!



aimeeg said:


> I've had cruising on the brain the last few days.



These are both adorable, I especially like the Cruise outfit



Granna4679 said:


> Thanks for letting me share them.



Once again you have hit it out of the Park!!!  You are always an inspiration....the Epcot dress will be going in my ideas file-LOVE IT!!!!

Everyone is full of inspiration lately!!!!  I love this group so much...even when I don't have a trip in the works I find lots and lots of inspiration!!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

I have a new baby




My first project with it....I figured a nightgown was a good place to check out the serger...my DD loves it.





Before the serger arrived I did these last week:









And last but not least, my daughter had her Spring Concert last night at school.  I made the costumes for her class...nothing special, but I thought they came out really cute.  They did a great job singing a Beattles song





Now to get another project out of that serger


----------



## erikawolf2004

SallyfromDE said:


>



Cute costume-I love the family picture!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

Oh my goodness!  I was just about to ask last night if the directions for the color book had been posted and I missed them!  Wow!  LOVE IT!!!


I refuse to make a comment about the cruise dresses....on the grounds that I want ot go on a cruise so bad....(but I love them!)

Thanks for the thoughts on organizing the embroidery files....I'm making a word document with all the ideas and suggestions and will go down next week while the kids are out of school and I am hiding...er I mean sewing and see what I can do.


---


Only because I know you will understand...

I went shopping today for some dishes to use when we dine outside.  I knew what I wanted and that I didn't want to spend vcery much money.  We were at Target...and they had 2 Mickey Mouse plates...kind of white with a comic book scene with a large Mickey in the middle (remind you of any fabric you've seen lately?) marked for only 26 CENTS!  So, my plans quickly changed...I am now the proud owner of 2 square Mickey plates, 2 square white plates, 2 square red plates, 2 square black plates, and 2 square red and white dots plates!  Along with a few red and black square bowls... Since the Mickey plates have a great deal of yellow in them, I bought some fabric to make some yellow napkins.  

I think we might eat out side tonight...I'm sure burgers and hot dogs will taste great on Mickey plates!


Nini


----------



## aimeeg

Thank you all for the compliments on the cruise sets. They were a lot of fun to make! 




NiniMorris said:


> I have a delimna ...so what is new?  LOL
> 
> I know I have bought some embroidery designs, but can't find them on my main computer (after several hours of looking)  I'm positive they are there, just not so sure where.
> 
> I'm sure I can get the designs again from the person I bought them from if I can't locate them (when she comes back from her vacation! ) but in the mean time I am more concerned with the fact that my designs are not organized in any way on my computer.
> 
> I was hoping to get a new computer for the studio and organize everything better on that...but that project had to be put on hold for Disney this year.
> 
> So, all of you that have been buying designs for a year or so, how do you have yours organized.  I know there are programs you can purchase to help, (with thumbnails of the design as opposed to vague names) but how do you actually organize them on the computer?
> 
> (...and yes, I do back up the designs on a disk...about once every 2 months more or less...depends on how many I buy in a month. I have about 10 disks right now...with no idea as to what is on each disk!  Bad....I know!)
> 
> 
> Oddly, I don't have that problem with my patterns.  All of my Carla C are together in alphabetical order.  I use them often enough I have no problem remembering how they are  listed.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Nini



I have all of my sewing things organized into two main folders- digital designs and sewing patterns. The patterns are in subfolders- skirts, tops, dresses, bottoms, etc... The digital designs are also in subfolders by character or theme. 

Lori from Taylor*Tots*Designs gave me a great tip when I bought my machine. As soon as you as you download the design file it right away.


----------



## aboveH20

teresajoy said:


> Wow! Thank you for posting these directions. Can I add this to the blog?
> Don't worry, picture size  doesn't get us more pages! I like big pictures.



Sure, I'm honored.



SallyfromDE said:


> I just have to tell you that I love your book!  Too bad I don't have anyone of this age that could use one. I did think the word colors on the cover is a little hard to see, maybe you could use the mickey head on the cover so the word could jump out. And I know this isn't one of your quesitons. I remember my Mom used to make my sisters alot of these books when they were little. More sewing and hand stitching. And it seemed to me it went together pretty much the way you've done it. Unless you want to think about useing the large riviets in the side, then tie the book together or use rings.



Good point about the title on the cover.  Thanks.



ncmomof2 said:


> Wow!  That is so cute!  My only thought when I looked at it was that I would top stich the pages around the edge before sewing the book together.



That's a good idea.  It would look nice and help secure the sandwich.



erikawolf2004 said:


> I have a new baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first project with it....I figured a nightgown was a good place to check out the serger...my DD loves it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before the serger arrived I did these last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least, my daughter had her Spring Concert last night at school.  I made the costumes for her class...nothing special, but I thought they came out really cute.  They did a great job singing a Beattles song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to get another project out of that serger



Where to begin. I love the dress, and you made clothes for her *class*?  Yiipes.  I know what you mean about needing serger projects.  I did a tablecloth and napkins when I first got mine, and did the seams of a patchwork skirt, but haven't used it much lately.  And it's FUN!



NiniMorris said:


> Oh my goodness!  I was just about to ask last night if the directions for the color book had been posted and I missed them!  Wow!  LOVE IT!!!
> 
> Only because I know you will understand...
> 
> I went shopping today for some dishes to use when we dine outside.  I knew what I wanted and that I didn't want to spend vcery much money.  We were at Target...and they had 2 Mickey Mouse plates...kind of white with a comic book scene with a large Mickey in the middle (remind you of any fabric you've seen lately?) marked for only 26 CENTS!  So, my plans quickly changed...I am now the proud owner of 2 square Mickey plates, 2 square white plates, 2 square red plates, 2 square black plates, and 2 square red and white dots plates!  Along with a few red and black square bowls... Since the Mickey plates have a great deal of yellow in them, I bought some fabric to make some yellow napkins.
> 
> 
> Nini



Thanks.

Gotta check out my Target.  Friends of ours had us to breakfast and used square plates set at our places oriented like a diamond shape, not square. Afterwards my husband and I each said to the other that we really, really wanted to turn them so they'd be square, not diamonds.  Is that OCD?  (Can't wait to eat outside up here.)


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Here's the outfits from Savannah's birthday weekend.  If it seems like I went overboard on Rebecca's dresses (but we don't really do that here, do we?) I plan on her wearing them again for our upcoming Dream cruise in June.  All the embroidery came from HeatherSue's shop, and I will admit to CASE-ing a few things from the Photobucket account that I fell in love with but aren't creative enough to come up with on my own.    If I did CASE something, I tried to give proper credit, just so nobody thinks I did this on my own.  

Friday...MK day.  Savannah(14) wanted to wear something Birthday-ish, this is the night we'd end up at Ohana for dinner to celebrate, so I made her Heather's Birthday Girl.  Marissa(18) wanted a "My heart belongs to Prince Naveen" shirt and Heather was kind enough to add that to her big Valentine heart.  On the lower back left of the shirt is a little frog prince I didn't get a pic of.  Rebecca is wearing my version of Rapunzel.  I couldn't get a pattern I liked, so I made my own.  She loves it, and was happy the CM's called her Rapunzel all day.  Other little girls told their moms they wanted "THAT" dress when we walked by.  lol  The second pic shows more of the dress...she wanted the doll in the pic so everyone cold see that they were twins.









Saturday was Epcot day.  Savannah chose SE with the Minnie Bow.  Rebecca's Minnie dot dress is a remake of an old fav, using CarlaC's Simply Sweet, halter mode.  The last time I made the dress I didn't know how to use the embroidery unit on my machine, this time it was so much easier!





Saturday evening was our LaNouba night.  If you've never seen the show, it's worth the price of the tickets.  We've seen it before, but the big girls were very young and didn't remember it at all, Rebecca wasn't even around then.  She enjoyed it so much she was sitting on the edge of her seat trying to catch it all!  This dress is one I totally CASE'd from the Amazing Tom.  It's my favorite of all she wore all weekend.  I had to create the top because I couldnt find a pattern I liked.  The recently posted Daisy Kingdom would have worked, but I couldn't find it anywhere near me during the sale.   The broadcloth I chose to make it from ended up being a little sheer, so I made a peti out of more broadcloth, the double layer was enough to do the trick, and she liked the increased twirl factor it gave...so she wore it under all her dresses for the weekend.  You can see a bit of it in the first pic.  I realized when we got home I didn't have any good daylight pics of the dress, so I took the second.









Sunday, our last day...Marissa wore her favorite Alien shirt.  She got stopped quite a few times with people asking where she got it.  Savannah chose the colors and wording (and spelling) for her pirate Mickey...the words say "Dead mice tell no tails".  Rebecca's dress is CASE'd from HeatherSue...there have been many other versions here over the years, but I just fell in love with the little bluebird.  My only disappointment is that it doesn't show because it gets lost in the fullness of the skirt.









And at last, something for me!  I made myself a Rosetta Bag.  I had already decided on the colors, but once I saw Nini's bag with the Mickey trim, I knew it was perfect.  I originally wasn't going to bother with the trim.  I got stopped a dozen or so times over the weekend to be asked where it came from.  This one is the large size, and though it's big, it worked for me.  





When Marissa and I were at DHS yesterday for a girls lunch (we do that when the younger 2 are in school and I have a Friday off) I saw this bag.  I like the "real" Rosetta better, don't you?  I think CarlaC was CASE'd!


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

aboveH20 said:


> For a recent Big Give with a child under the age of one, I made a color book.  (It was perfect for me because I'm a 770 newbie and it gave me a chance to practice.)  A couple people on the BG board asked for directions.   Basically, it's just a matter of making "placemats" and sewing them together down the middle.
> 
> Here are the directions, with a couple questions at the end and a couple changes I'm thinking of making next time. I'm open to suggestions, remember, I'm a newbie. I made this one for me as a sample after sending off the orignal.  The Mickey heads are Heathersue designs.
> 
> Materials
> 
> cover:   cut one 9" x 13"
> pages:  cut ten 9 " x7"
> fusible fleece:  cut two 9" x6"
> flannel:  cut two 9" x 13"
> colors:   cut one each of eight diferent colors, approx. 4" x 4"
> stabilizer: cut ten 12" x 9" (that's what I needed to fit the 5" x 7" hoop)
> 
> My two questions are what kind of fabric would be best for the pages, and   what kind of stabilizer would you use?
> 
> The two changes I might make for the third version would be to have the "bottom" two pages on one piece of fabric (so I wouldn't have to sew it together and a little less bulk along the "binding") and I may make the cover wider by half an inch so it goes around the other pages better.
> 
> Sorry the pictures are so big.  I want to post this before any gremlins come by looking for trouble, but I'll try to go back and resize the photos so I don't single handedly get us up to page 250.



LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!   The instructions were super clear!!!  GREAT job!



dianemom2 said:


> This is my first Vida.  I got the pattern last week and I tried it out.  It was pretty easy to make.  Although I have to say that I did not enjoy tracing the pattern.  I am not crazy about the yellow Pinkalicious wording on the top.  I should have changed the color of the wording even though it is yellow on the front of the book.  It doesn't stand out enough.  I certainly have plenty of other fabrics that I could have used!  I forgot to take pictures of the back but I did ruffles across the back.  They turned out a little crooked but not too bad.  I think my next try at the ruffles will go more smoothly.



Love the Pinkalicious dress!!  We love those books.  



erikawolf2004 said:


> I have a new baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first project with it....I figured a nightgown was a good place to check out the serger...my DD loves it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before the serger arrived I did these last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least, my daughter had her Spring Concert last night at school.  I made the costumes for her class...nothing special, but I thought they came out really cute.  They did a great job singing a Beattles song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to get another project out of that serger



Everything looks great!!!  Super cool mom to do class costumes.  



aimeeg said:


> Thank you all for the compliments on the cruise sets. They were a lot of fun to make!
> 
> I have all of my sewing things organized into two main folders- digital designs and sewing patterns. The patterns are in subfolders- skirts, tops, dresses, bottoms, etc... The digital designs are also in subfolders by character or theme.
> 
> Lori from Taylor*Tots*Designs gave me a great tip when I bought my machine. As soon as you as you download the design file it right away.



Aimee, where did the mickey in the wheel design come from?

I also organize as soon as I download a file.  The general file is called Embroidery files, then I have subfiles (alpha, disney, birds, girls, birthdays, fish, etc.) It make it super easy to know what I have.  I use the PEDesign for all of my work so when I pull up the file a picture of the design comes up as well.


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

tinkerbellemom said:


> here's the outfits from savannah's birthday weekend.  If it seems like i went overboard on rebecca's dresses (but we don't really do that here, do we?) i plan on her wearing them again for our upcoming dream cruise in june.  All the embroidery came from heathersue's shop, and i will admit to case-ing a few things from the photobucket account that i fell in love with but aren't creative enough to come up with on my own.    if i did case something, i tried to give proper credit, just so nobody thinks i did this on my own.
> 
> friday...mk day.  Savannah(14) wanted to wear something birthday-ish, this is the night we'd end up at ohana for dinner to celebrate, so i made her heather's birthday girl.  Marissa(18) wanted a "my heart belongs to prince naveen" shirt and heather was kind enough to add that to her big valentine heart.  On the lower back left of the shirt is a little frog prince i didn't get a pic of.  Rebecca is wearing my version of rapunzel.  I couldn't get a pattern i liked, so i made my own.  She loves it, and was happy the cm's called her rapunzel all day.  Other little girls told their moms they wanted "that" dress when we walked by.  Lol  the second pic shows more of the dress...she wanted the doll in the pic so everyone cold see that they were twins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saturday was epcot day.  Savannah chose se with the minnie bow.  Rebecca's minnie dot dress is a remake of an old fav, using carlac's simply sweet, halter mode.  The last time i made the dress i didn't know how to use the embroidery unit on my machine, this time it was so much easier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saturday evening was our lanouba night.  If you've never seen the show, it's worth the price of the tickets.  We've seen it before, but the big girls were very young and didn't remember it at all, rebecca wasn't even around then.  She enjoyed it so much she was sitting on the edge of her seat trying to catch it all!  This dress is one i totally case'd from the amazing tom.  It's my favorite of all she wore all weekend.  I had to create the top because i couldnt find a pattern i liked.  The recently posted daisy kingdom would have worked, but i couldn't find it anywhere near me during the sale.   The broadcloth i chose to make it from ended up being a little sheer, so i made a peti out of more broadcloth, the double layer was enough to do the trick, and she liked the increased twirl factor it gave...so she wore it under all her dresses for the weekend.  You can see a bit of it in the first pic.  I realized when we got home i didn't have any good daylight pics of the dress, so i took the second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunday, our last day...marissa wore her favorite alien shirt.  She got stopped quite a few times with people asking where she got it.  Savannah chose the colors and wording (and spelling) for her pirate mickey...the words say "dead mice tell no tails".  Rebecca's dress is case'd from heathersue...there have been many other versions here over the years, but i just fell in love with the little bluebird.  My only disappointment is that it doesn't show because it gets lost in the fullness of the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and at last, something for me!  I made myself a rosetta bag.  I had already decided on the colors, but once i saw nini's bag with the mickey trim, i knew it was perfect.  I originally wasn't going to bother with the trim.  I got stopped a dozen or so times over the weekend to be asked where it came from.  This one is the large size, and though it's big, it worked for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when marissa and i were at dhs yesterday for a girls lunch (we do that when the younger 2 are in school and i have a friday off) i saw this bag.  I like the "real" rosetta better, don't you?  I think carlac was case'd!



adorable!!!!


----------



## vester

Hi everyone - 

Over the past couple of weeks I've asked two questions.  I think that they might just be getting lost in the thread?  No one has answered either one of them.  I"m just wondering if there is something special I needed to do or a special tag, etc. I need to put if I'm asking a question?  Help!

Vester


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

vester said:


> Hi everyone -
> 
> Over the past couple of weeks I've asked two questions.  I think that they might just be getting lost in the thread?  No one has answered either one of them.  I"m just wondering if there is something special I needed to do or a special tag, etc. I need to put if I'm asking a question?  Help!
> 
> Vester



Sorry!  What are your 2 questions?   

I normally scan a lot and look at pics so posts without pics I just skim.


----------



## SallyfromDE

vester said:


> Hi everyone -
> 
> Over the past couple of weeks I've asked two questions.  I think that they might just be getting lost in the thread?  No one has answered either one of them.  I"m just wondering if there is something special I needed to do or a special tag, etc. I need to put if I'm asking a question?  Help!
> 
> Vester



Hmmm.... I know we all tend to look at pictures. But unless I'm in a real time crunch, and I do like to look at all the posts incase someone needs help, I just take a quick look. But I usually do make an effort to look for questions, or for anyone new. If they've had greets or reply's and I'm a dup, I usually won't answer. So I wonder what happened that I missed your ?? If I don't have a picture, I try to use a color font to make it stand out. That might help? What if all use the color red? for major help questions? Then when we are looking for the pages, if red font pops up.... we know someone is  in a bind?


----------



## aimeeg

The Mickey wheel is no longer being sold. The digitizer got into some copyright trouble and has since quite doing Disney designs.


----------



## woodkins

vester said:


> Hi everyone -
> 
> Over the past couple of weeks I've asked two questions.  I think that they might just be getting lost in the thread?  No one has answered either one of them.  I"m just wondering if there is something special I needed to do or a special tag, etc. I need to put if I'm asking a question?  Help!
> 
> Vester



Your last post was requesting something to purchase, which is not permitted on the disboards which is why people probably did not reply. Anyone on here who sells usually has their etsy or ebay id in their siggie, so you will have to do some research. An etsy search usually yields lots of boutique items for sale.
Hope that helps.


----------



## tricia

vester said:


> OK HUGE HUGE QUESTION - NEED HELP!
> 
> I made my daughter a beautiful Cinderella dress last year and she can still fit into this year, but she is dying to have the plumes of white on the sides on the hips, if you know what I mean, and maybe the plumes on the shoulders (sorry I dont know what they are called in sewing terms haha!)
> 
> Can ANYONE help me figure out how to make these!?!?!! PLEASE! I'm a pretty novice sewer and proud of myself for everything I've done but its ALL BEEN THANKS TO YOU - seriously you all hav eno idea how much inspriation you are to me!
> 
> I'll appreciate any advice
> 
> Vester





snubie said:


> http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/2009/09/simply-sweet-storytime.html
> 
> Carla has some instructions for doll dresses but it can be modified for girls dresses too.





ellenbenny said:


> I am assuming you are referring to what is called the peplum.  Carla C has a tutorial on her blog to add the peplum to the simply sweet, and this technique can be used for any dress really.  Here is a link to her tutorial for the Cinderella version of a simply sweet:
> http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/2009/09/simply-sweet-storytime.html
> 
> On the shoulders is really just poufy sleeves as far as I know, so if you have a dress pattern with poufy sleeves that might work.  Or I have seen both the portrait peasant and the simply sweet patterns by Carla C used for Cinderella type dresses that look really cute.
> 
> Hope that helps.



I think the above was your original question, and it was answered by 2 people.



vester said:


> Ok I'm not sure if this is ok to do this on here, but here goes.....if its against the rules then just someone let me know and I'll erase it.
> 
> I need an embroidered Jessie with my daughters name on a T-shirt for Disney World.  I'm wondering if anyone on here with a wonderful embroidery machine could do that for me for a price?   If so, private message me!
> 
> If this is a huge no-no to ask, then I apologize in advance and will take it off straight away!
> 
> Thanks!
> Vester



Also, no one is allowed to sell on the Dis Boards, so that is probably why this wasn't answered in the forum.


----------



## jessica52877

NiniMorris said:


> Oh my goodness!  I was just about to ask last night if the directions for the color book had been posted and I missed them!  Wow!  LOVE IT!!!
> 
> 
> I refuse to make a comment about the cruise dresses....on the grounds that I want ot go on a cruise so bad....(but I love them!)
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts on organizing the embroidery files....I'm making a word document with all the ideas and suggestions and will go down next week while the kids are out of school and I am hiding...er I mean sewing and see what I can do.
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> 
> Only because I know you will understand...
> 
> I went shopping today for some dishes to use when we dine outside.  I knew what I wanted and that I didn't want to spend vcery much money.  We were at Target...and they had 2 Mickey Mouse plates...kind of white with a comic book scene with a large Mickey in the middle (remind you of any fabric you've seen lately?) marked for only 26 CENTS!  So, my plans quickly changed...I am now the proud owner of 2 square Mickey plates, 2 square white plates, 2 square red plates, 2 square black plates, and 2 square red and white dots plates!  Along with a few red and black square bowls... Since the Mickey plates have a great deal of yellow in them, I bought some fabric to make some yellow napkins.
> 
> I think we might eat out side tonight...I'm sure burgers and hot dogs will taste great on Mickey plates!
> 
> 
> Nini



We have mickeyware for eating outside too! Each year it kills me not to buy the new stuff at the disney store! I am pretty sure after 4 years of buying it that we have plenty!! Every size, every variety and every character! LOL! We do tend to eat outside most nights though as soon as the pollen disappears.


----------



## kelly1218

NiniMorris said:


> I have a delimna ...so what is new?  LOL
> 
> *I know I have bought some embroidery designs, but can't find them on my main computer (after several hours of looking)  I'm positive they are there, just not so sure where.*
> 
> I'm sure I can get the designs again from the person I bought them from if I can't locate them (when she comes back from her vacation! ) but in the mean time I am more concerned with the fact that my designs are not organized in any way on my computer.
> 
> I was hoping to get a new computer for the studio and organize everything better on that...but that project had to be put on hold for Disney this year.
> 
> So, all of you that have been buying designs for a year or so, how do you have yours organized.  I know there are programs you can purchase to help, (with thumbnails of the design as opposed to vague names) but how do you actually organize them on the computer?
> 
> (...and yes, I do back up the designs on a disk...about once every 2 months more or less...depends on how many I buy in a month. I have about 10 disks right now...with no idea as to what is on each disk!  Bad....I know!)
> 
> 
> Oddly, I don't have that problem with my patterns.  All of my Carla C are together in alphabetical order.  I use them often enough I have no problem remembering how they are  listed.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Nini



Try searching by the file extension ( don't remember what the embroidery designs are)  Or search by the date if you happen to know when you downloaded them. 

I've done that many times with music downloads.


----------



## vester

tricia said:


> I think the above was your original question, and it was answered by 2 people.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, no one is allowed to sell on the Dis Boards, so that is probably why this wasn't answered in the forum.



THANK YOU! I must have missed the first answers - holy cow - you are AWESOME FOR FINDING THEM - thank you very very very much!

And I didnt know it wasnt ok to ask that.  I officially take back my question.  

Thank you ladies!

Vester


----------



## dianemom2

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Here's the outfits from Savannah's birthday weekend.  If it seems like I went overboard on Rebecca's dresses (but we don't really do that here, do we?) I plan on her wearing them again for our upcoming Dream cruise in June.  All the embroidery came from HeatherSue's shop, and I will admit to CASE-ing a few things from the Photobucket account that I fell in love with but aren't creative enough to come up with on my own.    If I did CASE something, I tried to give proper credit, just so nobody thinks I did this on my own.
> 
> Friday...MK day.  Savannah(14) wanted to wear something Birthday-ish, this is the night we'd end up at Ohana for dinner to celebrate, so I made her Heather's Birthday Girl.  Marissa(18) wanted a "My heart belongs to Prince Naveen" shirt and Heather was kind enough to add that to her big Valentine heart.  On the lower back left of the shirt is a little frog prince I didn't get a pic of.  Rebecca is wearing my version of Rapunzel.  I couldn't get a pattern I liked, so I made my own.  She loves it, and was happy the CM's called her Rapunzel all day.  Other little girls told their moms they wanted "THAT" dress when we walked by.  lol  The second pic shows more of the dress...she wanted the doll in the pic so everyone cold see that they were twins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday was Epcot day.  Savannah chose SE with the Minnie Bow.  Rebecca's Minnie dot dress is a remake of an old fav, using CarlaC's Simply Sweet, halter mode.  The last time I made the dress I didn't know how to use the embroidery unit on my machine, this time it was so much easier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday evening was our LaNouba night.  If you've never seen the show, it's worth the price of the tickets.  We've seen it before, but the big girls were very young and didn't remember it at all, Rebecca wasn't even around then.  She enjoyed it so much she was sitting on the edge of her seat trying to catch it all!  This dress is one I totally CASE'd from the Amazing Tom.  It's my favorite of all she wore all weekend.  I had to create the top because I couldnt find a pattern I liked.  The recently posted Daisy Kingdom would have worked, but I couldn't find it anywhere near me during the sale.   The broadcloth I chose to make it from ended up being a little sheer, so I made a peti out of more broadcloth, the double layer was enough to do the trick, and she liked the increased twirl factor it gave...so she wore it under all her dresses for the weekend.  You can see a bit of it in the first pic.  I realized when we got home I didn't have any good daylight pics of the dress, so I took the second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday, our last day...Marissa wore her favorite Alien shirt.  She got stopped quite a few times with people asking where she got it.  Savannah chose the colors and wording (and spelling) for her pirate Mickey...the words say "Dead mice tell no tails".  Rebecca's dress is CASE'd from HeatherSue...there have been many other versions here over the years, but I just fell in love with the little bluebird.  My only disappointment is that it doesn't show because it gets lost in the fullness of the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at last, something for me!  I made myself a Rosetta Bag.  I had already decided on the colors, but once I saw Nini's bag with the Mickey trim, I knew it was perfect.  I originally wasn't going to bother with the trim.  I got stopped a dozen or so times over the weekend to be asked where it came from.  This one is the large size, and though it's big, it worked for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Marissa and I were at DHS yesterday for a girls lunch (we do that when the younger 2 are in school and I have a Friday off) I saw this bag.  I like the "real" Rosetta better, don't you?  I think CarlaC was CASE'd!



All I can say is WOW!  Everything looks amazing!!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

TinkerbelleMom said:


>



Everything came out great!!!!!  But your little DD's dresses are just wonderful!!!!  Can you tell I'm a mom of a little DD also-I'm all about the dresses


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

erikawolf2004 said:


> Everything came out great!!!!!  But your little DD's dresses are just wonderful!!!!  Can you tell I'm a mom of a little DD also-I'm all about the dresses




Thanks, and I totally understand.  My older two were beyond letting me sew for them by the time she arrived.  I started sewing and smocking before she was born, I was so thrilled to be having a little girl again.


----------



## aboveH20

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Here's the outfits from Savannah's birthday weekend.  If it seems like I went overboard on Rebecca's dresses (but we don't really do that here, do we?) I plan on her wearing them again for our upcoming Dream cruise in June.  All the embroidery came from HeatherSue's shop, and I will admit to CASE-ing a few things from the Photobucket account that I fell in love with but aren't creative enough to come up with on my own.    If I did CASE something, I tried to give proper credit, just so nobody thinks I did this on my own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The broadcloth I chose to make it from ended up being a little sheer, so I made a peti out of more broadcloth, the double layer was enough to do the trick, and she liked the increased twirl factor it gave...so she wore it under all her dresses for the weekend.  You can see a bit of it in the first pic.  I realized when we got home I didn't have any good daylight pics of the dress, so I took the second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday, our last day...Marissa wore her favorite Alien shirt.  She got stopped quite a few times with people asking where she got it.  Savannah chose the colors and wording (and spelling) for her pirate Mickey...the words say "Dead mice tell no tails".  Rebecca's dress is CASE'd from HeatherSue...there have been many other versions here over the years, but I just fell in love with the little bluebird.  My only disappointment is that it doesn't show because it gets lost in the fullness of the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at last, something for me!  I made myself a Rosetta Bag.  I had already decided on the colors, but once I saw Nini's bag with the Mickey trim, I knew it was perfect.  I originally wasn't going to bother with the trim.  I got stopped a dozen or so times over the weekend to be asked where it came from.  This one is the large size, and though it's big, it worked for me.



The outfits are amazing and it looks like the weather cooperated so you could wear everything uncovered.  (I'm still mad about the lousy weather I had in February!)

What is the trim/ribbon/embroidery? of the Mickey heads on your bag.  It's neat whatever it is.  I think that's a good tip about the boardcloth.  I've had a similar problem with it being too see-through.



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!   The instructions were super clear!!!  GREAT job!



Thanks.  It gives me a whole new appreciation for people who do tutorials.  I was just afraid the whole time that everything would disappear or I'd have a problem uploading and have to start all over.



SallyfromDE said:


> Hmmm.... I know we all tend to look at pictures. But unless I'm in a real time crunch, and I do like to look at all the posts incase someone needs help, I just take a quick look. But I usually do make an effort to look for questions, or for anyone new. If they've had greets or reply's and I'm a dup, I usually won't answer. So I wonder what happened that I missed your ?? If I don't have a picture, I try to use a color font to make it stand out. That might help? What if all use the color red? for major help questions? Then when we are looking for the pages, if red font pops up.... we know someone is  in a bind?



I like the idea of questions in red.  I know sometimes they're embedded in a longer post.  I think on page 1 it tells us to repost a question if it's not answered for that reason, but I think you have a good idea.


----------



## cogero

I love the rapunzel dress. Gorgeous.

I moved my embroidery machine to my dining room table for the afternoon. Finished 2 shirts for a give. Need to just do the heat press and a skirt and I am done. My son kept stealing my fabric.


----------



## SallyfromDE

vester said:


> THANK YOU! I must have missed the first answers - holy cow - you are AWESOME FOR FINDING THEM - thank you very very very much!
> 
> And I didnt know it wasnt ok to ask that.  I officially take back my question.
> 
> Thank you ladies!
> 
> Vester



Most that sell, will have thier ID's for Ebay and Etsy in thier signature. You should be able to contact them off board from that.


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> This is my first Vida.  I got the pattern last week and I tried it out.  It was pretty easy to make.  Although I have to say that I did not enjoy tracing the pattern.  I am not crazy about the yellow Pinkalicious wording on the top.  I should have changed the color of the wording even though it is yellow on the front of the book.  It doesn't stand out enough.  I certainly have plenty of other fabrics that I could have used!  I forgot to take pictures of the back but I did ruffles across the back.  They turned out a little crooked but not too bad.  I think my next try at the ruffles will go more smoothly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, since the family has received these I can post pictures of what I made for one of the big gives.


Your first Vida turned out great!  I know what you mean about tracing the patterns though -- I have Sewing Clothes Kids Love and pulled out the pattern pieces earlier in the week and then folded them right back up and put it away!  I've had the books since before Xmas.

I love the kissing M&M too!



erikawolf2004 said:


> I have a new baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first project with it....I figured a nightgown was a good place to check out the serger...my DD loves it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before the serger arrived I did these last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least, my daughter had her Spring Concert last night at school.  I made the costumes for her class...nothing special, but I thought they came out really cute.  They did a great job singing a Beattles song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to get another project out of that serger


Yay on your new baby!
I love the dresses -- that Peasant dress is beautiful and the fabrics in the wrap dress are awesome.
I would LOVE to see a bigger class photo so I could appreciate the outfits.  I can't believe you did all that work.  And here I was whining to dh today that our school's director had me fix a torn flag and reinforce the binding on two new ones.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Here's the outfits from Savannah's birthday weekend.  If it seems like I went overboard on Rebecca's dresses (but we don't really do that here, do we?) I plan on her wearing them again for our upcoming Dream cruise in June.  All the embroidery came from HeatherSue's shop, and I will admit to CASE-ing a few things from the Photobucket account that I fell in love with but aren't creative enough to come up with on my own.    If I did CASE something, I tried to give proper credit, just so nobody thinks I did this on my own.
> 
> Friday...MK day.  Savannah(14) wanted to wear something Birthday-ish, this is the night we'd end up at Ohana for dinner to celebrate, so I made her Heather's Birthday Girl.  Marissa(18) wanted a "My heart belongs to Prince Naveen" shirt and Heather was kind enough to add that to her big Valentine heart.  On the lower back left of the shirt is a little frog prince I didn't get a pic of.  Rebecca is wearing my version of Rapunzel.  I couldn't get a pattern I liked, so I made my own.  She loves it, and was happy the CM's called her Rapunzel all day.  Other little girls told their moms they wanted "THAT" dress when we walked by.  lol  The second pic shows more of the dress...she wanted the doll in the pic so everyone cold see that they were twins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday was Epcot day.  Savannah chose SE with the Minnie Bow.  Rebecca's Minnie dot dress is a remake of an old fav, using CarlaC's Simply Sweet, halter mode.  The last time I made the dress I didn't know how to use the embroidery unit on my machine, this time it was so much easier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday evening was our LaNouba night.  If you've never seen the show, it's worth the price of the tickets.  We've seen it before, but the big girls were very young and didn't remember it at all, Rebecca wasn't even around then.  She enjoyed it so much she was sitting on the edge of her seat trying to catch it all!  This dress is one I totally CASE'd from the Amazing Tom.  It's my favorite of all she wore all weekend.  I had to create the top because I couldnt find a pattern I liked.  The recently posted Daisy Kingdom would have worked, but I couldn't find it anywhere near me during the sale.   The broadcloth I chose to make it from ended up being a little sheer, so I made a peti out of more broadcloth, the double layer was enough to do the trick, and she liked the increased twirl factor it gave...so she wore it under all her dresses for the weekend.  You can see a bit of it in the first pic.  I realized when we got home I didn't have any good daylight pics of the dress, so I took the second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday, our last day...Marissa wore her favorite Alien shirt.  She got stopped quite a few times with people asking where she got it.  Savannah chose the colors and wording (and spelling) for her pirate Mickey...the words say "Dead mice tell no tails".  Rebecca's dress is CASE'd from HeatherSue...there have been many other versions here over the years, but I just fell in love with the little bluebird.  My only disappointment is that it doesn't show because it gets lost in the fullness of the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at last, something for me!  I made myself a Rosetta Bag.  I had already decided on the colors, but once I saw Nini's bag with the Mickey trim, I knew it was perfect.  I originally wasn't going to bother with the trim.  I got stopped a dozen or so times over the weekend to be asked where it came from.  This one is the large size, and though it's big, it worked for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Marissa and I were at DHS yesterday for a girls lunch (we do that when the younger 2 are in school and I have a Friday off) I saw this bag.  I like the "real" Rosetta better, don't you?  I think CarlaC was CASE'd!


WOW!!!  Everything looks great.  Did Prince Naveen see your dd's shirt?  I'm curious to his reaction if he did.  And smart girl for casing that dress of Tom's -- I well remember seeing his before and adore it.  Love the style you made the top.  I made a similar style for my dd for AK (just made the pattern myself like you did).



vester said:


> Hi everyone -
> 
> Over the past couple of weeks I've asked two questions.  I think that they might just be getting lost in the thread?  No one has answered either one of them.  I"m just wondering if there is something special I needed to do or a special tag, etc. I need to put if I'm asking a question?  Help!
> 
> Vester



If I ask a question I start the post with the word "Question" in big red letters.  If I need help with something I'm working on or stuck with I write "HELP" all caps in the biggest red letters I can find and it usually works.  Once in awhile things get overlooked or no one knows the answer -- just ask again if that happens.  I can only answer a limited number of things.  Anything to do with an embroidery machine is beyond me.  Someday I would love to have one though.

ABOVE H2O:Thanks for the awesome book tut   I will never make one though as I refuse to hand applique that many Mickey heads!  You did a fabulous job!!!  I think soft, floppy pages are good for young kids.  To stiffen you have to put in plastic canvas covered in batting, as I did for Kade.  I button holed the edges and used rings to hold them together -- I had no other option b/c everything was so thick.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

aboveH20 said:


> The outfits are amazing and it looks like the weather cooperated so you could wear everything uncovered.  (I'm still mad about the lousy weather I had in February!)
> 
> What is the trim/ribbon/embroidery? of the Mickey heads on your bag.  It's neat whatever it is.  I think that's a good tip about the boardcloth.  I've had a similar problem with it being too see-through.



Thanks for the compliments, from you and everyone else too!  We had great weather that weekend, it was even warm enough for us to hit the pool in the afternoon when we wanted to escape the crowds.  Which is amazing since we're from FL and it's still a bit early for that.  Sorry you had crummy weather, we've had a few bad years lately.

The trim is official Disney stuff from JoAnn's, but not all stores carry it.  Mine doesn't, I have to travel to a bigger one 35 minutes away.   The Mickey heads are thin but stiff plastic, with a short string of tiny beads between them and the ribbon.   There's a whole line of Disney trims, ribbons and other ones like this.  I've  got my eye on a pretty Tink one, maybe I'll make that form our cruise.  I'm starting a bag collection, I'm having fun making them.  That a different for me, I'm usually just carrying an ID wallet that clips to my keys so I can travel light!


----------



## tricia

vester said:


> THANK YOU! I must have missed the first answers - holy cow - you are AWESOME FOR FINDING THEM - thank you very very very much!
> 
> And I didnt know it wasnt ok to ask that.  I officially take back my question.
> 
> Thank you ladies!
> 
> Vester



I remembered that it had been answered because I was about to answer it when it was posted, but my answer was the same as the other 2


----------



## tmh0206

so this is for anyone who could use a good laugh tonight!!!  I was making some spidey jammie pants w/Carla C's easy fits (I have used this pattern several times) and apparently wasnt paying attention and sewed the legs together to make one BIG tube like leg instead of 2 legs! 

and because I was being super cautious, I stitched it and finished the edges so good that I cant use my seam ripper and start over.

good grief charlie brown!


----------



## teresajoy

erikawolf2004 said:


> I have a new baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first project with it....I figured a nightgown was a good place to check out the serger...my DD loves it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before the serger arrived I did these last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least, my daughter had her Spring Concert last night at school.  I made the costumes for her class...nothing special, but I thought they came out really cute.  They did a great job singing a Beattles song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to get another project out of that serger



My first project with my serger was a nightgown too! Super cute!!! I love all these outfits! I can't believe you made all those for your daughter's class!!! That was so nice of you! 



NiniMorris said:


> Oh my goodness!  I was just about to ask last night if the directions for the color book had been posted and I missed them!  Wow!  LOVE IT!!!
> 
> 
> I refuse to make a comment about the cruise dresses....on the grounds that I want ot go on a cruise so bad....(but I love them!)
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts on organizing the embroidery files....I'm making a word document with all the ideas and suggestions and will go down next week while the kids are out of school and I am hiding...er I mean sewing and see what I can do.
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> 
> Only because I know you will understand...
> 
> I went shopping today for some dishes to use when we dine outside.  I knew what I wanted and that I didn't want to spend vcery much money.  We were at Target...and they had 2 Mickey Mouse plates...kind of white with a comic book scene with a large Mickey in the middle (remind you of any fabric you've seen lately?) marked for only 26 CENTS!  So, my plans quickly changed...I am now the proud owner of 2 square Mickey plates, 2 square white plates, 2 square red plates, 2 square black plates, and 2 square red and white dots plates!  Along with a few red and black square bowls... Since the Mickey plates have a great deal of yellow in them, I bought some fabric to make some yellow napkins.
> 
> I think we might eat out side tonight...I'm sure burgers and hot dogs will taste great on Mickey plates!
> 
> 
> Nini



The plates sound fun!!! I love that you are sewing napkins to match! You should put little Mickey heads on them! 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Here's the outfits from Savannah's birthday weekend.  If it seems like I went overboard on Rebecca's dresses (but we don't really do that here, do we?) I plan on her wearing them again for our upcoming Dream cruise in June.  All the embroidery came from HeatherSue's shop, and I will admit to CASE-ing a few things from the Photobucket account that I fell in love with but aren't creative enough to come up with on my own.    If I did CASE something, I tried to give proper credit, just so nobody thinks I did this on my own.
> 
> Friday...MK day.  Savannah(14) wanted to wear something Birthday-ish, this is the night we'd end up at Ohana for dinner to celebrate, so I made her Heather's Birthday Girl.  Marissa(18) wanted a "My heart belongs to Prince Naveen" shirt and Heather was kind enough to add that to her big Valentine heart.  On the lower back left of the shirt is a little frog prince I didn't get a pic of.  Rebecca is wearing my version of Rapunzel.  I couldn't get a pattern I liked, so I made my own.  She loves it, and was happy the CM's called her Rapunzel all day.  Other little girls told their moms they wanted "THAT" dress when we walked by.  lol  The second pic shows more of the dress...she wanted the doll in the pic so everyone cold see that they were twins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday was Epcot day.  Savannah chose SE with the Minnie Bow.  Rebecca's Minnie dot dress is a remake of an old fav, using CarlaC's Simply Sweet, halter mode.  The last time I made the dress I didn't know how to use the embroidery unit on my machine, this time it was so much easier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday evening was our LaNouba night.  If you've never seen the show, it's worth the price of the tickets.  We've seen it before, but the big girls were very young and didn't remember it at all, Rebecca wasn't even around then.  She enjoyed it so much she was sitting on the edge of her seat trying to catch it all!  This dress is one I totally CASE'd from the Amazing Tom.  It's my favorite of all she wore all weekend.  I had to create the top because I couldnt find a pattern I liked.  The recently posted Daisy Kingdom would have worked, but I couldn't find it anywhere near me during the sale.   The broadcloth I chose to make it from ended up being a little sheer, so I made a peti out of more broadcloth, the double layer was enough to do the trick, and she liked the increased twirl factor it gave...so she wore it under all her dresses for the weekend.  You can see a bit of it in the first pic.  I realized when we got home I didn't have any good daylight pics of the dress, so I took the second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday, our last day...Marissa wore her favorite Alien shirt.  She got stopped quite a few times with people asking where she got it.  Savannah chose the colors and wording (and spelling) for her pirate Mickey...the words say "Dead mice tell no tails".  Rebecca's dress is CASE'd from HeatherSue...there have been many other versions here over the years, but I just fell in love with the little bluebird.  My only disappointment is that it doesn't show because it gets lost in the fullness of the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at last, something for me!  I made myself a Rosetta Bag.  I had already decided on the colors, but once I saw Nini's bag with the Mickey trim, I knew it was perfect.  I originally wasn't going to bother with the trim.  I got stopped a dozen or so times over the weekend to be asked where it came from.  This one is the large size, and though it's big, it worked for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Marissa and I were at DHS yesterday for a girls lunch (we do that when the younger 2 are in school and I have a Friday off) I saw this bag.  I like the "real" Rosetta better, don't you?  I think CarlaC was CASE'd!



I love  all these outfits!!! I especially love the Rapunzel one!!! 



vester said:


> Hi everyone -
> 
> Over the past couple of weeks I've asked two questions.  I think that they might just be getting lost in the thread?  No one has answered either one of them.  I"m just wondering if there is something special I needed to do or a special tag, etc. I need to put if I'm asking a question?  Help!
> 
> Vester



I think putting questions in red is a good idea. I'm not sure how we can help make sure the person sees the answer though! 





tmh0206 said:


> so this is for anyone who could use a good laugh tonight!!!  I was making some spidey jammie pants w/Carla C's easy fits (I have used this pattern several times) and apparently wasnt paying attention and sewed the legs together to make one BIG tube like leg instead of 2 legs!
> and because I was being super cautious, I stitched it and finished the edges so good that I cant use my seam ripper and start over.
> 
> good grief charlie brown!



Oh no!! Sometimes when I do something like that, I will cut as close to the seam as i can and resew them. With the Easy Fits, you should be able to do that, since the sizing is rather generous.


----------



## Disneymom1218

erikawolf2004 said:


> I have a new baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first project with it....I figured a nightgown was a good place to check out the serger...my DD loves it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before the serger arrived I did these last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least, my daughter had her Spring Concert last night at school.  I made the costumes for her class...nothing special, but I thought they came out really cute.  They did a great job singing a Beattles song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to get another project out of that serger



Beautiful work. Where did you get the Kimono dress pattern? My daughters have a multi-cultural fair coming up at school and They want to participate. Also where or what is the name of the fabrics you used? Thanks in Advance.


----------



## tmh0206

Oh no!! Sometimes when I do something like that, I will cut as close to the seam as i can and resew them. With the Easy Fits, you should be able to do that, since the sizing is rather generous.[/QUOTE]

you are one smart cookie!!! and you just saved my grandsons pj's from the trash can!!!  guess that is what I get for trying to watch a movie and sew at the same time.


----------



## teresajoy

tmh0206 said:


> you are one smart cookie!!! and you just saved my grandsons pj's from the trash can!!!  guess that is what I get for trying to watch a movie and sew at the same time.



I'm happy I could help!!! I hope it was a good movie though!


----------



## cogero

I decided to start a skirt at 9pm to finish a give. Just finished that and a tag blanket.

Tomorrow I need to get a better picture of the outfit I did today. I love how it came out. Combined a few tutorials I read online last night.


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

tmh0206 said:


> so this is for anyone who could use a good laugh tonight!!!  I was making some spidey jammie pants w/Carla C's easy fits (I have used this pattern several times) and apparently wasnt paying attention and sewed the legs together to make one BIG tube like leg instead of 2 legs!
> 
> and because I was being super cautious, I stitched it and finished the edges so good that I cant use my seam ripper and start over.
> 
> good grief charlie brown!



I am glad you were able to save the pants thanks to Teresa's suggestion.  There is nothing worse when sewing than realizing you sewed something together wrong!!!!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

TinkerbelleMom said:


> /tinkerbellemommy/Disboutique/da7789ae.png[/IMG]



Great outfits!  I love the Rapunzel dress-Alexa wants to be Rapunzel next Halloween so looking at that gave me some direction!



dianemom2 said:


>



Cute Vida!  Love the Mickey and Minnie tees1


erikawolf2004 said:


> I have a new baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to get another project out of that serger



Those are all great!  I have serger envy, I didn't mind just finishing my seams with a zig-zag stitch until I started participating in the Big Gives.  Not that I'm sending them to other families, I want the seams to be more nicely finished.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Does anyone know of a seller that has the phrase "I solemnly swear I am up to no good"?  I know I saw it somewhere on here but it's been quite a while.  My two older sons are both huge HP fans and I thought I would make them some t-shirts since I haven't done anything for them on my embroidery machine yet.

TIA!


----------



## teresajoy

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I am glad you were able to save the pants thanks to Teresa's suggestion.  There is nothing worse when sewing than realizing you sewed something together wrong!!!!



Usually when I've been very careful and reinforce all my stiching and serge it all up real nice is when I realize that I've done something like sew the skirt to the bodice backwards or something like that! 



dianemom2 said:


> This is my first Vida.  I got the pattern last week and I tried it out.  It was pretty easy to make.  Although I have to say that I did not enjoy tracing the pattern.  I am not crazy about the yellow Pinkalicious wording on the top.  I should have changed the color of the wording even though it is yellow on the front of the book.  It doesn't stand out enough.  I certainly have plenty of other fabrics that I could have used!  I forgot to take pictures of the back but I did ruffles across the back.  They turned out a little crooked but not too bad.  I think my next try at the ruffles will go more smoothly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, since the family has received these I can post pictures of what I made for one of the big gives.



I love the Pinkalicious Vida!!! The crown is cute with the gold shiny fabric! You did a really great job. 

The t-shirts are adorable. That is such a cute  desgin.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Does anyone know of a seller that has the phrase "I solemnly swear I am up to no good"?  I know I saw it somewhere on here but it's been quite a while.  My two older sons are both huge HP fans and I thought I would make them some t-shirts since I haven't done anything for them on my embroidery machine yet.
> 
> TIA!



I think it was on Etsy, I remember seeing it after our trip, and that's where I usually do my looking.   Let me know if you find it, I'm interested in it again, but too lazy to go looking myself.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I think it was on Etsy, I remember seeing it after our trip, and that's where I usually do my looking.   Let me know if you find it, I'm interested in it again, but too lazy to go looking myself.



Lol.  Etsy was actually the first place that I looked.  Stitch-on-time has one that says "Muggle Born" but I can't find that phrase anywhere.


----------



## erikawolf2004

VBAndrea said:


> Yay on your new baby!
> I love the dresses -- that Peasant dress is beautiful and the fabrics in the wrap dress are awesome.
> I would LOVE to see a bigger class photo so I could appreciate the outfits.  I can't believe you did all that work.  And here I was whining to dh today that our school's director had me fix a torn flag and reinforce the binding on two new ones.



Thank you so much!  It really was alot of fun to do the outfits and two other mom's helped cut out the fabric.  They looked so cute and had such a great time doing the show!
Here you go:


----------



## erikawolf2004

Disneymom1218 said:


> Beautiful work. Where did you get the Kimono dress pattern? My daughters have a multi-cultural fair coming up at school and They want to participate. Also where or what is the name of the fabrics you used? Thanks in Advance.



Thank you!  The pattern is by Moda and it is the Kyoto pattern...fyi-it runs generous....someone had a Starwars outfit made out of it on here months ago and I fell in love with it.   The fabric is by Micheal Miller...can't remember the exact name, I have had it for a very long time.  If you look under China Girl on eb@y you will find it.  There is some other very nice asian fabrics that I saw at Joann's just the other day that would work  It goes together pretty easy, nice that you use bias tape, so no hemming.


----------



## VBAndrea

erikawolf2004 said:


> Thank you so much!  It really was alot of fun to do the outfits and two other mom's helped cut out the fabric.  They looked so cute and had such a great time doing the show!
> Here you go:


Thanks so much for the bigger photo -- I couldn't see the prints and patterns well on the small one (maybe it's my old eyes).  I love how the boys are all in jeans and the girls all have boots on.  Glad you had help cutting -- that's the worst part!  That's an awesome photo and what a fabulous job you did.  That teacher owes you!


erikawolf2004 said:


> Thank you!  The pattern is by Moda and it is the Kyoto pattern...fyi-it runs generous....someone had a Starwars outfit made out of it on here months ago and I fell in love with it.   The fabric is by Micheal Miller...can't remember the exact name, I have had it for a very long time.  If you look under China Girl on eb@y you will find it.  There is some other very nice asian fabrics that I saw at Joann's just the other day that would work  It goes together pretty easy, nice that you use bias tape, so no hemming.



I love that pattern too.  I will have to show it to my dd.  And I saw the parasol fabric at Joann's just the other day ~ may have been a knock off, but it was really cute and would work.


----------



## chellewashere

dianemom2 said:


> This is my first Vida.  I got the pattern last week and I tried it out.  It was pretty easy to make.  Although I have to say that I did not enjoy tracing the pattern.  I am not crazy about the yellow Pinkalicious wording on the top.  I should have changed the color of the wording even though it is yellow on the front of the book.  It doesn't stand out enough.  I certainly have plenty of other fabrics that I could have used!  I forgot to take pictures of the back but I did ruffles across the back.  They turned out a little crooked but not too bad.  I think my next try at the ruffles will go more smoothly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, since the family has received these I can post pictures of what I made for one of the big gives.


So great. Love the colors. I am still getting ready to draw my first one...just nervous 



aboveH20 said:


>


Tis is just AWESOME!!



erikawolf2004 said:


> I have a new baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first project with it....I figured a nightgown was a good place to check out the serger...my DD loves it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before the serger arrived I did these last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to get another project out of that serger


I just got mine too...and once I can learn how to attach and gather at the same time w/o breaking the thread I will be a happy camper. I keep messing with the tension and it still doesnt love me with the ruffles and Im losing more fabric than Im keeping 
The outfits are great!!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Here's the outfits from Savannah's birthday weekend.  If it seems like I went overboard on Rebecca's dresses (but we don't really do that here, do we?) I plan on her wearing them again for our upcoming Dream cruise in June.  All the embroidery came from HeatherSue's shop, and I will admit to CASE-ing a few things from the Photobucket account that I fell in love with but aren't creative enough to come up with on my own.    If I did CASE something, I tried to give proper credit, just so nobody thinks I did this on my own.
> 
> Friday...MK day.  Savannah(14) wanted to wear something Birthday-ish, this is the night we'd end up at Ohana for dinner to celebrate, so I made her Heather's Birthday Girl.  Marissa(18) wanted a "My heart belongs to Prince Naveen" shirt and Heather was kind enough to add that to her big Valentine heart.  On the lower back left of the shirt is a little frog prince I didn't get a pic of.  Rebecca is wearing my version of Rapunzel.  I couldn't get a pattern I liked, so I made my own.  She loves it, and was happy the CM's called her Rapunzel all day.  Other little girls told their moms they wanted "THAT" dress when we walked by.  lol  The second pic shows more of the dress...she wanted the doll in the pic so everyone cold see that they were twins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday was Epcot day.  Savannah chose SE with the Minnie Bow.  Rebecca's Minnie dot dress is a remake of an old fav, using CarlaC's Simply Sweet, halter mode.  The last time I made the dress I didn't know how to use the embroidery unit on my machine, this time it was so much easier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday evening was our LaNouba night.  If you've never seen the show, it's worth the price of the tickets.  We've seen it before, but the big girls were very young and didn't remember it at all, Rebecca wasn't even around then.  She enjoyed it so much she was sitting on the edge of her seat trying to catch it all!  This dress is one I totally CASE'd from the Amazing Tom.  It's my favorite of all she wore all weekend.  I had to create the top because I couldnt find a pattern I liked.  The recently posted Daisy Kingdom would have worked, but I couldn't find it anywhere near me during the sale.   The broadcloth I chose to make it from ended up being a little sheer, so I made a peti out of more broadcloth, the double layer was enough to do the trick, and she liked the increased twirl factor it gave...so she wore it under all her dresses for the weekend.  You can see a bit of it in the first pic.  I realized when we got home I didn't have any good daylight pics of the dress, so I took the second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday, our last day...Marissa wore her favorite Alien shirt.  She got stopped quite a few times with people asking where she got it.  Savannah chose the colors and wording (and spelling) for her pirate Mickey...the words say "Dead mice tell no tails".  Rebecca's dress is CASE'd from HeatherSue...there have been many other versions here over the years, but I just fell in love with the little bluebird.  My only disappointment is that it doesn't show because it gets lost in the fullness of the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at last, something for me!  I made myself a Rosetta Bag.  I had already decided on the colors, but once I saw Nini's bag with the Mickey trim, I knew it was perfect.  I originally wasn't going to bother with the trim.  I got stopped a dozen or so times over the weekend to be asked where it came from.  This one is the large size, and though it's big, it worked for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Marissa and I were at DHS yesterday for a girls lunch (we do that when the younger 2 are in school and I have a Friday off) I saw this bag.  I like the "real" Rosetta better, don't you?  I think CarlaC was CASE'd!



Love the Minnie house dress I will have to CASE that one. It is absolutely darling. My DD would love the Rapunzel and Sleeping Beauty dress.
Great job on the bag...yeah I have found a few that I think were stolen from her


----------



## DMGeurts

WDWAtLast said:


> Love all the new creations- the cruise outfits are especially cute!  I have a question for those of you without a dedicated sewing space- how to you motivate yourself to sew???? I havent sewed since January- and I got my new Brother serger 2 weeks ago and it is still in the box  the idea of cleaning off the kitchen table to sew for 2-3 hours, clean it off for a meal, repeat, just is not appealing.  Any ideas?



Well this is what I do...

I put an extra leaf in my table - then I make the family eat on the other side of "my sewing room".  LOL  Seriously - this is what I do on the weekends.  If my DH is home and wants a decent meal at the table (usually) - then I will pack it up and put it away for the meal - but only for dinner - they can deal with the mess for lunch.  But it comes right out again.  We are working on making the former toy room into a sewing room for me - but it is going to take some time.

The situation wasn't too bad, until I got my serger.  Now it's two machines to pack up and put away.  My serger now takes up a semi-permanent residence on a bar stool.    I think that was DH's final straw - since I just bought the machine and now it's sitting on a bar stool.    It was "his idea" to make the toy room into a sewing room.  

D~



dianemom2 said:


> This is my first Vida.  I got the pattern last week and I tried it out.  It was pretty easy to make.  Although I have to say that I did not enjoy tracing the pattern.  I am not crazy about the yellow Pinkalicious wording on the top.  I should have changed the color of the wording even though it is yellow on the front of the book.  It doesn't stand out enough.  I certainly have plenty of other fabrics that I could have used!  I forgot to take pictures of the back but I did ruffles across the back.  They turned out a little crooked but not too bad.  I think my next try at the ruffles will go more smoothly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, since the family has received these I can post pictures of what I made for one of the big gives.



This turned out so awesome!  I love the applique on the shirts - I've never seen that one before - it's so cute!



aboveH20 said:


> For a recent Big Give with a child under the age of one, I made a color book.  (It was perfect for me because I'm a 770 newbie and it gave me a chance to practice.)  A couple people on the BG board asked for directions.   Basically, it's just a matter of making "placemats" and sewing them together down the middle.
> 
> Here are the directions, with a couple questions at the end and a couple changes I'm thinking of making next time. I'm open to suggestions, remember, I'm a newbie. I made this one for me as a sample after sending off the orignal.  The Mickey heads are Heathersue designs.
> 
> Materials
> 
> cover:   cut one 9" x 13"
> pages:  cut ten 9 " x7"
> fusible fleece:  cut two 9" x6"
> flannel:  cut two 9" x 13"
> colors:   cut one each of eight diferent colors, approx. 4" x 4"
> stabilizer: cut ten 12" x 9" (that's what I needed to fit the 5" x 7" hoop)



What an awesome idea!  I love it!  Thank you for doing such an awesome Tut - as well!!  Great job!



erikawolf2004 said:


> I have a new baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first project with it....I figured a nightgown was a good place to check out the serger...my DD loves it.



Great job on everything!  I love the dresses you made - the fabric you chose is so cute!  Congrats on your new serger - I am lovin' mine too!



SallyfromDE said:


> Can anyone use a Megara costume? I think it might be about a size 8. Maybe a 10. I'm not sure. Kirsta only wore it about 2 or 3 times a few years ago. Certainly not without flaws. I know the zipper gave me a hard time. But I think it's pretty well disguised.



I love the costume and your family pic!  



TinkerbelleMom said:


> And at last, something for me!  I made myself a Rosetta Bag.  I had already decided on the colors, but once I saw Nini's bag with the Mickey trim, I knew it was perfect.  I originally wasn't going to bother with the trim.  I got stopped a dozen or so times over the weekend to be asked where it came from.  This one is the large size, and though it's big, it worked for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Marissa and I were at DHS yesterday for a girls lunch (we do that when the younger 2 are in school and I have a Friday off) I saw this bag.  I like the "real" Rosetta better, don't you?  I think CarlaC was CASE'd!



I love everything - especially the white dress!  It turned out adorable!

D~


----------



## miprender

dianemom2 said:


> This is my first Vida.  I got the pattern last week and I tried it out.  It was pretty easy to make.  Although I have to say that I did not enjoy tracing the pattern.  I am not crazy about the yellow Pinkalicious wording on the top.  I should have changed the color of the wording even though it is yellow on the front of the book.  It doesn't stand out enough.  I certainly have plenty of other fabrics that I could have used!  I forgot to take pictures of the back but I did ruffles across the back.  They turned out a little crooked but not too bad.  I think my next try at the ruffles will go more smoothly.




Great job on the Vida. I didn't mind copying the pattern because I do that with other patterns too but I was almost tempted to take it to Kinkos and see if they could copy it for me and then I could just cut it out.

How did you trace it? I read on line to put it on your slider door if you have one and I trace it that way so it is not that bad.




SallyfromDE said:


> Can anyone use a Megara costume? I think it might be about a size 8. Maybe a 10. I'm not sure. Kirsta only wore it about 2 or 3 times a few years ago. Certainly not without flaws. I know the zipper gave me a hard time. But I think it's pretty well disguised.



Great job. We love that movie. Did you wear this for MNSSHP?



erikawolf2004 said:


> I have a new baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first project with it....I figured a nightgown was a good place to check out the serger...my DD loves it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before the serger arrived I did these last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least, my daughter had her Spring Concert last night at school.  I made the costumes for her class...nothing special, but I thought they came out really cute.  They did a great job singing a Beattles song



Congrats on the new serger and the outfits are awesome. 



tmh0206 said:


> so this is for anyone who could use a good laugh tonight!!!  I was making some spidey jammie pants w/Carla C's easy fits (I have used this pattern several times) and apparently wasnt paying attention and sewed the legs together to make one BIG tube like leg instead of 2 legs!
> 
> and because I was being super cautious, I stitched it and finished the edges so good that I cant use my seam ripper and start over.
> 
> good grief charlie brown!



 I have done everything but that YET


----------



## aboveH20

VBAndrea said:


> ABOVE H2O:Thanks for the awesome book tut   I will never make one though as I refuse to hand applique that many Mickey heads!  You did a fabulous job!!!  I think soft, floppy pages are good for young kids.  To stiffen you have to put in plastic canvas covered in batting, as I did for Kade.  I button holed the edges and used rings to hold them together -- I had no other option b/c everything was so thick.



Thanks.  I've been thinking of variations, and one is to do an I Spy book -- no applique, just each page a different fabric with things for a kid to look for.  



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Sorry you had crummy weather, we've had a few bad years lately.
> 
> The trim is official Disney stuff from JoAnn's, but not all stores carry it.  Mine doesn't, I have to travel to a bigger one 35 minutes away.   The Mickey heads are thin but stiff plastic, with a short string of tiny beads between them and the ribbon.   There's a whole line of Disney trims, ribbons and other ones like this.  I've  got my eye on a pretty Tink one, maybe I'll make that form our cruise.  I'm starting a bag collection, I'm having fun making them.  That a different for me, I'm usually just carrying an ID wallet that clips to my keys so I can travel light!



I've had three bad Februarys in a row so I finally got the message.  I like to travel light as well, but with all the bags I've seen I'm working on one, too.



tmh0206 said:


> so this is for anyone who could use a good laugh tonight!!!  I was making some spidey jammie pants w/Carla C's easy fits (I have used this pattern several times) and apparently wasnt paying attention and sewed the legs together to make one BIG tube like leg instead of 2 legs!
> 
> and because I was being super cautious, I stitched it and finished the edges so good that I cant use my seam ripper and start over.
> 
> good grief charlie brown!



 I can only imagine your reaction when you realized you had a tube.



chellewashere said:


> This is just AWESOME!!



Thanks.  I think it lends itself to many variations.



DMGeurts said:


> What an awesome idea!  I love it!  Thank you for doing such an awesome Tut - as well!!  Great job!



Thanks.  I've used two part of your zipper tute -- putting the bindings on the ends of the zippers and putting the interfacing on the lining.  I don't know if that's standard practice, but my outside fabric seems to get wrinkled when I iron the interfacing to it.  Maybe I'm not doing it correctly, but next time I'm going to do it on the lining.


----------



## Disneymom1218

erikawolf2004 said:


> Thank you!  The pattern is by Moda and it is the Kyoto pattern...fyi-it runs generous....someone had a Starwars outfit made out of it on here months ago and I fell in love with it.   The fabric is by Micheal Miller...can't remember the exact name, I have had it for a very long time.  If you look under China Girl on eb@y you will find it.  There is some other very nice asian fabrics that I saw at Joann's just the other day that would work  It goes together pretty easy, nice that you use bias tape, so no hemming.



Thank you. I guess it is no longer available. I googled Moda Kyoto pattern and I am getting nothing but fabrics. I messaged RubberDucky Ranch about her Star Wars outfit. that is the pattern that stuck in my mind and your pic reminded me of it. For good reason huh? LOL Thanks again.


----------



## miprender

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Here's the outfits from Savannah's birthday weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Marissa and I were at DHS yesterday for a girls lunch (we do that when the younger 2 are in school and I have a Friday off) I saw this bag.  I like the "real" Rosetta better, don't you?  I think CarlaC was CASE'd!



 Love all the dresses. That weather looks so beautiful  I can't wait for Summer.  I like the REAL rosetta bag too.


----------



## dianemom2

miprender -Great job on the Vida. I didn't mind copying the pattern because I do that with other patterns too but I was almost tempted to take it to Kinkos and see if they could copy it for me and then I could just cut it out.

How did you trace it? I read on line to put it on your slider door if you have one and I trace it that way so it is not that bad.

Good idea to take it to Kinkos.  I wonder how much that would cost?  I don't have a sliding door, just a french door and it is a single door so I don't know if it would be wide enough to tape the pattern onto it.  I am going to try it next time.  It isn't really that I found it hard to trace but is was more that it was an extra step.  I did save all the pattern pieces so that next time I need them, they are in ready.

In fact, I bought some really cute mermaid fabric that I plan to use for another Vida.  I have a couple of big orders from my Etsy site that I have to finish first before I get to do any playing with sewing for fun


----------



## Blyssfull

Gosh,  *EVERYTHING* is so beautiful I don't even know where to begin. I'm always in such AWE of everything you guys make!!!

The Mickey trim on that rosetta bag is just about one of the most cutest things I've ever seen. 

I need to make one of the color books for my 2 year old but mine would probably turn out upside down and wrong side out.  Thanks so much for posting the tut! 

I need to stop being so cheap and get the Vida pattern... everything everyone makes with it looks absolutely stunning! 

I'm headed out of town for a much needed relaxing trip and we won't have internet so I'm kind of sad I'm not going to be able to see the pixie dust I sent January and Hannah until the weekend. I'm going to have a lot of catching up to do when I get back! 

I can't wait to see what you geniuses have come up with next. 

Y'all enjoy your week!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Teresa,

i'm so excited for you that you got a new machine!!!  You are going to love having a bigger hoop...I know you have been wanting one for awhile.  Hopefully the new one they send you will come out of the box without any problems!  And way to find a good deal!   I'll bet you will get some great things made for your trip.

Wish we were going soon.  My ticker needs to be taken off... and I am going through withdrawals.  I even got a pin code sent to me for free dining.


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Does anyone know of a seller that has the phrase "I solemnly swear I am up to no good"?  I know I saw it somewhere on here but it's been quite a while.  My two older sons are both huge HP fans and I thought I would make them some t-shirts since I haven't done anything for them on my embroidery machine yet.
> 
> TIA!



If this is the one your talking about.....




I have "Mischeif Managed" on the back, I also have Muggle Born. Hermione is mine as well. I hope to put Hermione up on etsy very soon. She is only a 6x10 size though. I have not tried to stitch her out smaller.PM me




DMGeurts said:


> Well this is what I do...
> 
> I put an extra leaf in my table - then I make the family eat on the other side of "my sewing room".  LOL  Seriously - this is what I do on the weekends.  If my DH is home and wants a decent meal at the table (usually) - then I will pack it up and put it away for the meal - but only for dinner - they can deal with the mess for lunch.  But it comes right out again.  We are working on making the former toy room into a sewing room for me - but it is going to take some time.
> D~


This is what I did for a long time until I took back part of our front room from all the toys.



Disneymom1218 said:


> Thank you. I guess it is no longer available. I googled Moda Kyoto pattern and I am getting nothing but fabrics. I messaged RubberDucky Ranch about her Star Wars outfit. that is the pattern that stuck in my mind and your pic reminded me of it. For good reason huh? LOL Thanks again.


yes it is the Kyoko pattern. We leave for SWW on June 1st. Juliet & I can't wait! I have to figure out something for me still.


----------



## cogero

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> If this is the one your talking about.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have "Mischeif Managed" on the back, I also have Muggle Born. Hermione is mine as well. I hope to put Hermione up on etsy very soon. She is only a 6x10 size though. I have not tried to stitch her out smaller.PM me
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I did for a long time until I took back part of our front room from all the toys.
> 
> 
> yes it is the Kyoto pattern. We leave for SWW on June 1st. Juliet & I can't wait! I have to figure out someething for me still.



Love the HP shirts and skirt.

The SWW outfit is fabulous.

I was ironing fabric for the next project. can't wait to get started wish we didn't have dance today and DH was up to watch the boy.

Also did some cleaning and found oodles of disney stuff I had bought for stocking stuffers and pixie dust. Guess I better start putting it in boxes when I mail gives.


----------



## GoofItUp

I am amazed at what you all come up with!  Beautiful work!!  I am a serious novice when it comes to sewing, but am working my way up.  I just came home with a bag full of fabric to work on some cute outfits for my niece's to wear on our family trip this summer.

However, I have to know if any of you have BOYS!  I have 2 sons -- ages 2 & 4.  I also have 2 nephews that will be with us this summer.  *I bought Buzz Lightyear & Winnie the Pooh fabric, but am not sure what I'm going to make for them yet. * (We are having breakfast at CP, thus the Pooh fabric.)  When DS-#1 was 9 months old we took him to WDW for the first time and he had romper-style outfits to coordinate with each of the parks.  Safari animal print for AK, Mickey/Goofy/Donald surfing for EPCOT, red Mickey heads print for MK, and Star Wars print for DHS.  He even had an airplane romper for the trip out there!  Now that the boys have passed the romper stage, I can't really find anything I like.  *Suggestions?*


----------



## cogero

My son is 3 I am going to do applique shirts or bowling shirts and easy fit shorts.

I just ironed the fabric for my first bowling shirt.


----------



## jessica52877

GoofItUp said:


> I am amazed at what you all come up with!  Beautiful work!!  I am a serious novice when it comes to sewing, but am working my way up.  I just came home with a bag full of fabric to work on some cute outfits for my niece's to wear on our family trip this summer.
> 
> However, I have to know if any of you have BOYS!  I have 2 sons -- ages 2 & 4.  I also have 2 nephews that will be with us this summer.  *I bought Buzz Lightyear & Winnie the Pooh fabric, but am not sure what I'm going to make for them yet. * (We are having breakfast at CP, thus the Pooh fabric.)  When DS-#1 was 9 months old we took him to WDW for the first time and he had romper-style outfits to coordinate with each of the parks.  Safari animal print for AK, Mickey/Goofy/Donald surfing for EPCOT, red Mickey heads print for MK, and Star Wars print for DHS.  He even had an airplane romper for the trip out there!  Now that the boys have passed the romper stage, I can't really find anything I like.  *Suggestions?*



If you want to use the fabric then easy fit shorts with applique t's. Otherwise I just do shorts with t's, too hot for jeans right now but those were always my favorite! Dallas' Monsters Inc and Cars I LOVED!


----------



## jessica52877

Here is the only picture I can find right now an outfit. 






Not a good picture at all! He was at the beach watching a movie and in a trance with red eyes on top of it! LOL! This was probably 2 years after I originally made it, it was big to begin with.


----------



## cogero

jessica52877 said:


> Here is the only picture I can find right now an outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a good picture at all! He was at the beach watching a movie and in a trance with red eyes on top of it! LOL! This was probably 2 years after I originally made it, it was big to begin with.



Thank you for posting this. Gives me a much better vision in my head.


----------



## SallyfromDE

miprender said:


> Great job. We love that movie. Did you wear this for MNSSHP?



Yes, we wore it to MNSSHP. Thinking we were origional, we found another family there dressed as the "gang". But we were better!!  

The offer still stands, if someone would like these. I hate to just get rid of them. Kirsta is almost as tall as me now, and can't wear it. 



dianemom2 said:


> miprender -Great job on the Vida. I didn't mind copying the pattern because I do that with other patterns too but I was almost tempted to take it to Kinkos and see if they could copy it for me and then I could just cut it out.
> 
> How did you trace it? I read on line to put it on your slider door if you have one and I trace it that way so it is not that bad.
> 
> Good idea to take it to Kinkos.  I wonder how much that would cost?  I don't have a sliding door, just a french door and it is a single door so I don't know if it would be wide enough to tape the pattern onto it.  I am going to try it next time.  It isn't really that I found it hard to trace but is was more that it was an extra step.  I did save all the pattern pieces so that next time I need them, they are in ready.
> 
> In fact, I bought some really cute mermaid fabric that I plan to use for another Vida.  I have a couple of big orders from my Etsy site that I have to finish first before I get to do any playing with sewing for fun



My sister had a pattern made for my Mom that was super huge. She works with constuction people, and someone ran it on a architects printer or whatever you call it. But I think to do it that way is super expensive. 



tmh0206 said:


> so this is for anyone who could use a good laugh tonight!!!  I was making some spidey jammie pants w/Carla C's easy fits (I have used this pattern several times) and apparently wasnt paying attention and sewed the legs together to make one BIG tube like leg instead of 2 legs!
> 
> 
> good grief charlie brown!



No one here has EVER done that!!


----------



## aboveH20

cogero said:


> My son is 3 I am going to do applique shirts or bowling shirts and easy fit shorts.
> 
> I just ironed the fabric for my first bowling shirt.




That's a pattern I have and have been wanting to make.  I just set up a computer in the basement in my sewing quadrant so I think it will finally happen.  (Didn't want to print out the whole thing, didnt want to run up and down stairs.) Let me know any "first timer" hints you have.  Please.


----------



## cogero

I tend to do my printing at work 

My goal is to try 2 new patterns this week. the Bowling shirt being one


----------



## GoofItUp

cogero said:


> My son is 3 I am going to do applique shirts or bowling shirts and easy fit shorts.
> 
> I just ironed the fabric for my first bowling shirt.



I'm not ready to tackle applique, so bowling shirts and easy fit shorts may be my answer for now.  



jessica52877 said:


> Here is the only picture I can find right now an outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a good picture at all! He was at the beach watching a movie and in a trance with red eyes on top of it! LOL! This was probably 2 years after I originally made it, it was big to begin with.



Love the matching crocs!  I'm trying to resist getting the Mickey head crocs for the trip....



aboveH20 said:


> That's a pattern I have and have been wanting to make.  I just set up a computer in the basement in my sewing quadrant so I think it will finally happen.  (Didn't want to print out the whole thing, didnt want to run up and down stairs.) Let me know any "first timer" hints you have.  Please.



Ok...remember I'm a beginner....what's the deal with computer patterns?  The only thing I've ever done is buy a pattern from the store, but computer patterns seem like they would be nice since you could print different sizes.  If you only have a regular printer, do you just print it in pieces and tape it together?


----------



## VBAndrea

Disneymom1218 said:


> Thank you. I guess it is no longer available. I googled Moda Kyoto pattern and I am getting nothing but fabrics. I messaged RubberDucky Ranch about her Star Wars outfit. that is the pattern that stuck in my mind and your pic reminded me of it. For good reason huh? LOL Thanks again.



It is a MOD KIDS pattern KYOKO (a "K" not a "T") -- I found it on this site though you may be able to find it elsewhere (I do not own it but am contemplating trying it):
http://www.baltazor.com/modkids.html

Oh -- here's a better picture:
http://modkidboutique.com/Kyoko.html



GoofItUp said:


> I am amazed at what you all come up with!  Beautiful work!!  I am a serious novice when it comes to sewing, but am working my way up.  I just came home with a bag full of fabric to work on some cute outfits for my niece's to wear on our family trip this summer.
> 
> However, I have to know if any of you have BOYS!  I have 2 sons -- ages 2 & 4.  I also have 2 nephews that will be with us this summer.  *I bought Buzz Lightyear & Winnie the Pooh fabric, but am not sure what I'm going to make for them yet. * (We are having breakfast at CP, thus the Pooh fabric.)  When DS-#1 was 9 months old we took him to WDW for the first time and he had romper-style outfits to coordinate with each of the parks.  Safari animal print for AK, Mickey/Goofy/Donald surfing for EPCOT, red Mickey heads print for MK, and Star Wars print for DHS.  He even had an airplane romper for the trip out there!  Now that the boys have passed the romper stage, I can't really find anything I like.  *Suggestions?*


The Bowling Shirt is my staple for my my DS, but he's much older.  I have never made him Easy Fit shorts b/c I think he'd think they were too juvenille, but for ages 2 and 4 they would be perfect.  My DS loves all of his Easy Fit PJ bottoms though.  The Raglan hoodie and t is another good pattern -- I have only made it out of fleece with a hood for a Halloween costume.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

GoofItUp said:


> Ok...remember I'm a beginner....what's the deal with computer patterns?  The only thing I've ever done is buy a pattern from the store, but computer patterns seem like they would be nice since you could print different sizes.  If you only have a regular printer, do you just print it in pieces and tape it together?




Computer patterns are exactly as you described...officially they are E-patterns, and we get most of them from youcanmakethis.com (YCMT is the common abbreviation here)  Most of the time they just have a number of pages with directions telling you what to tape where.  The EasyFit also has you measure how long you'd like the pants, or shorts as the case may be, but still super easy.  I just print the pattern pieces for the size I need, and then follow the directions on the computer as I go.  That saves paper and ink, as some of the directions have a lot of pages.  Don't let that scare you, most of the time it's for all the pieces and different sizes.  CarlaC's patterns are great for beginners, they're like a sewing lesson as you go.


----------



## DMGeurts

GoofItUp said:


> Ok...remember I'm a beginner....what's the deal with computer patterns?  The only thing I've ever done is buy a pattern from the store, but computer patterns seem like they would be nice since you could print different sizes.  If you only have a regular printer, do you just print it in pieces and tape it together?



Yep, you do just print themout on the computer.  The directions tell you exactly how to tape the pattern pieces together.  I've never purchased a pattern from the store - I am too scared too.  Prefer the thicker paper that I print on at home.  I'll 2nd YMCT - I don't hesitate to buy anything from there - I have had nothing but wonderful experiences.

Oh and WELCOME!!!  

D~


----------



## MWGreene

This thread depresses me  I went to the one and only local fabric store and their selection was..well...pathetic. It really depressed me and my hopes for any future projects. Ordering from the internet is a pain because shipping is so outrageous. Guess I will just buy from ETSY until we get back to the states


----------



## Disneymom1218

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> If this is the one your talking about.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have "Mischeif Managed" on the back, I also have Muggle Born. Hermione is mine as well. I hope to put Hermione up on etsy very soon. She is only a 6x10 size though. I have not tried to stitch her out smaller.PM me
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I did for a long time until I took back part of our front room from all the toys.
> 
> 
> yes it is the Kyoko pattern. We leave for SWW on June 1st. Juliet & I can't wait! I have to figure out something for me still.


I found it, Thank you so much.


----------



## VBAndrea

Peanut and Monkey received their Big Give outfits.  For Peanut I made a Portrait Peasant Daisy Dress (sadly her bill is messed up and I already had to undo it once because my bobbin thread was acting up so was afraid to undo it again and really mess up the fabric).  For Monkey I made a coordinating Donald T-





Here is the back of the dress only to show the skirt fabric:





Here is a close up of Donald because I did this on a knit t-shirt -- woo hoo!!!
(OK, I did most of it on cotton first but the entire border was done on the knit):





And I made bracelets for Mom and Peanut -- I made some to coordinate with the outfits I made and then standard Mickey ones:





Poor Peanut is still in the hospital and not doing well.  I'm sure her mom would love some support and well wishes on the PTR: 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2644384&page=25


----------



## tricia

erikawolf2004 said:


> Thank you so much!  It really was alot of fun to do the outfits and two other mom's helped cut out the fabric.  They looked so cute and had such a great time doing the show!
> Here you go:



They look great.  Love the fabrics you guys picked.



GoofItUp said:


> I am amazed at what you all come up with!  Beautiful work!!  I am a serious novice when it comes to sewing, but am working my way up.  I just came home with a bag full of fabric to work on some cute outfits for my niece's to wear on our family trip this summer.
> 
> However, I have to know if any of you have BOYS!  I have 2 sons -- ages 2 & 4.  I also have 2 nephews that will be with us this summer.  *I bought Buzz Lightyear & Winnie the Pooh fabric, but am not sure what I'm going to make for them yet. * (We are having breakfast at CP, thus the Pooh fabric.)  When DS-#1 was 9 months old we took him to WDW for the first time and he had romper-style outfits to coordinate with each of the parks.  Safari animal print for AK, Mickey/Goofy/Donald surfing for EPCOT, red Mickey heads print for MK, and Star Wars print for DHS.  He even had an airplane romper for the trip out there!  Now that the boys have passed the romper stage, I can't really find anything I like.  *Suggestions?*



I will agree with the bowling shirt and shorts options that everyone else has suggested.  

Not Disney, but here is an example on a boy about the same age as yours.





And here is my DS when he was 8 with a bowling shirt on.







MWGreene said:


> This thread depresses me  I went to the one and only local fabric store and their selection was..well...pathetic. It really depressed me and my hopes for any future projects. Ordering from the internet is a pain because shipping is so outrageous. Guess I will just buy from ETSY until we get back to the states



There are plenty of options that have cheap enough shipping to Canada, you just have to search around.  What fabric store do you have near you?  Is it a Fabricland, or an individually owned quilt shop type thing?




VBAndrea said:


> Peanut and Monkey received their Big Give outfits.  For Peanut I made a Portrait Peasant Daisy Dress (sadly her bill is messed up and I already had to undo it once because my bobbin thread was acting up so was afraid to undo it again and really mess up the fabric).  For Monkey I made a coordinating Donald T-



Those are great.  He bill looks fine.


----------



## livndisney

MWGreene said:


> This thread depresses me  I went to the one and only local fabric store and their selection was..well...pathetic. It really depressed me and my hopes for any future projects. Ordering from the internet is a pain because shipping is so outrageous. Guess I will just buy from ETSY until we get back to the states





How about ordering from a site like this? http://www.disneyfabrics.com/

I have not ordered from them, but I do remember seeing some really cool, can"t get in the US fabric at one of the Canadian sites


----------



## aboveH20

VBAndrea said:


> Peanut and Monkey received their Big Give outfits.  For Peanut I made a Portrait Peasant Daisy Dress (sadly her bill is messed up and I already had to undo it once because my bobbin thread was acting up so was afraid to undo it again and really mess up the fabric).  For Monkey I made a coordinating Donald T-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of Donald because I did this on a knit t-shirt -- woo hoo!!!
> (OK, I did most of it on cotton first but the entire border was done on the knit):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Peanut is still in the hospital and not doing well.  I'm sure her mom would love some support and well wishes on the PTR:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2644384&page=25



The shirts turned out great.  My very basic machine just wouldn't do zig zag stitches close enough together to make a good applique outline.

Thanks for including the update about Peanut.  I haven't been back to the PTR recently but will make a point to post there.



GoofItUp said:


> Ok...remember I'm a beginner....what's the deal with computer patterns?  The only thing I've ever done is buy a pattern from the store, but computer patterns seem like they would be nice since you could print different sizes.  If you only have a regular printer, do you just print it in pieces and tape it together?



Looks like others, who know more than I, have answered.  Some patterns offer detailed instructions, which is wonderful, but can make for a lot of pages if one were to print them out.  Now that I have a computer near my sewing machine I can read it from the computer instead of printing.

Bowling shirt, here I come.


----------



## jessica52877

GoofItUp said:


> Love the matching crocs!  I'm trying to resist getting the Mickey head crocs for the trip....
> 
> Ok...remember I'm a beginner....what's the deal with computer patterns?  The only thing I've ever done is buy a pattern from the store, but computer patterns seem like they would be nice since you could print different sizes.  If you only have a regular printer, do you just print it in pieces and tape it together?



You must have matching crocs for every outfit! LOL! We do have I think 4 pair of mickey's and 2 others. It is a pain to decide which one or two to take on vacation with us. 



VBAndrea said:


> The Bowling Shirt is my staple for my my DS, but he's much older.  I have never made him Easy Fit shorts b/c I think he'd think they were too juvenille, but for ages 2 and 4 they would be perfect.  My DS loves all of his Easy Fit PJ bottoms though.  The Raglan hoodie and t is another good pattern -- I have only made it out of fleece with a hood for a Halloween costume.



I don't tend to make them for older boys either, although I have seen some that ended up looking cute. Dallas was 6 in that picture and I think that is the only time he wore them all year. I think I cut him off at 5! Although I honestly thought they looked okay. They still fit (gotta love easy fits for that reason). 



MWGreene said:


> This thread depresses me  I went to the one and only local fabric store and their selection was..well...pathetic. It really depressed me and my hopes for any future projects. Ordering from the internet is a pain because shipping is so outrageous. Guess I will just buy from ETSY until we get back to the states



It stinks having bad fabric choice places. I feel the same way and am in the states. I tend to get most online. I have tons of fabric places within an hour and hit them all, but they seem to sell out and never reorder or just not have in the first place.



aboveH20 said:


> The shirts turned out great.  My very basic machine just wouldn't do zig zag stitches close enough together to make a good applique outline.
> 
> Thanks for including the update about Peanut.  I haven't been back to the PTR recently but will make a point to post there.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like others, who know more than I, have answered.  Some patterns offer detailed instructions, which is wonderful, but can make for a lot of pages if one were to print them out.  Now that I have a computer near my sewing machine I can read it from the computer instead of printing.
> 
> Bowling shirt, here I come.



My cheap brother can do close zig zag stitches. It sews like a dream actually. 

I love Carla C's patterns. It really is a sewing lesson in the pattern. They are $10 but I think Wendy said it a while back, it is like paying for a sewing lesson that is so worth it. My last one I had to put a zipper in and it was done in less then 5 minutes without any issues!


----------



## GoofItUp

jessica52877 said:


> You must have matching crocs for every outfit! LOL! We do have I think 4 pair of mickey's and 2 others. It is a pain to decide which one or two to take on vacation with us.



I didn't describe that correctly....we have several pairs of the crocs with the Mickey head cut outs, but have you seen the new ones with the Mickey heads printed all around the bottom of the croc?  Those are the ones I'm trying to resist!!



tricia said:


> I will agree with the bowling shirt and shorts options that everyone else has suggested.
> 
> Not Disney, but here is an example on a boy about the same age as yours.



I love that matching hat.  I might have to make a few of those to "jazz up" the shorts/bowling shirts outfits.



aboveH20 said:


> Looks like others, who know more than I, have answered.  Some patterns offer detailed instructions, which is wonderful, but can make for a lot of pages if one were to print them out.  Now that I have a computer near my sewing machine I can read it from the computer instead of printing.
> 
> Bowling shirt, here I come.



When I first read your post I thought maybe you were good enough to look at the pattern on the computer and make the stuff without printing out a pattern!  I was pretty sure that was beyond me!!  

Would you post pics of the front and back of the bowling shirt when you get it done?  I have an idea of how I want to use the fabrics I got to make the shirts, but would love to see yours!


----------



## livndisney

jessica52877 said:


> It stinks having bad fabric choice places. I feel the same way and am in the states. I tend to get most online. I have tons of fabric places within an hour and hit them all, but they seem to sell out and never reorder or just not have in the first place.



You mean you have been holding out on me all this time? I have 1 fabric place and it is questionable at best.  You never told me you were so close to so many fabric stores-like I needed a reason to vist huh? LOL


----------



## aboveH20

GoofItUp said:


> Would you post pics of the front and back of the bowling shirt when you get it done?  I have an idea of how I want to use the fabrics I got to make the shirts, but would love to see yours!



Yes, but don't hold your breath waiting for it.


----------



## jessica52877

GoofItUp said:


> I didn't describe that correctly....we have several pairs of the crocs with the Mickey head cut outs, but have you seen the new ones with the Mickey heads printed all around the bottom of the croc?  Those are the ones I'm trying to resist!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love that matching hat.  I might have to make a few of those to "jazz up" the shorts/bowling shirts outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> When I first read your post I thought maybe you were good enough to look at the pattern on the computer and make the stuff without printing out a pattern!  I was pretty sure that was beyond me!!
> 
> Would you post pics of the front and back of the bowling shirt when you get it done?  I have an idea of how I want to use the fabrics I got to make the shirts, but would love to see yours!



I forgot about those new crocs! They are so cute! I have to wait until they come down in price! I will say that they seem to fit my son forever because the way they are sized! 



livndisney said:


> You mean you have been holding out on me all this time? I have 1 fabric place and it is questionable at best.  You never told me you were so close to so many fabric stores-like I needed a reason to vist huh? LOL



I wouldn't use the word close, the closest is 45 minutes in the middle of the weekday but if you are willing to drive 45-60 minutes in several different directions you could probably hit 4 Joann's, 3 Hancock's (they usually take a little over an hour and no where near where I ever go) and 2 Hobby Lobby! The other night we went to Joann's, 50 minutes to the first, 35 from that to the 2nd and another 45 home and all I got was a yard of pink minnie. They had NOTHING!! NO dots! ANYWHERE!!


----------



## MWGreene

We have a fabricland. The selection is terrible. I miss JoAnn's


----------



## MaeB

MWGreene said:


> We have a fabricland. The selection is terrible. I miss JoAnn's



Isn't it the worst? I'm lucky enough to have a fabric store within walking distance but it's a Fabricland.  I don't drive so other than a long bus ride it's my only option.  I go there and just wander around trying to find anything that works for what I'm doing. I've totally given up on getting Disney fabrics for Gives.


----------



## livndisney

jessica52877 said:


> I wouldn't use the word close, the closest is 45 minutes in the middle of the weekday but if you are willing to drive 45-60 minutes in several different directions you could probably hit 4 Joann's, 3 Hancock's (they usually take a little over an hour and no where near where I ever go) and 2 Hobby Lobby! The other night we went to Joann's, 50 minutes to the first, 35 from that to the 2nd and another 45 home and all I got was a yard of pink minnie. They had NOTHING!! NO dots! ANYWHERE!!



You should have headed south I buy dots by the bolt LOL.  I am about 30 minutes to the closet(tiny) Joann's. On the weekend in tourist traffic, 45-60 minutes. (It is actually faster to go the other way and head to my old Joann's.And there is also a wonderful quilt fabric shop not far from there too).(Sigh)


----------



## billwendy

Blyssfull said:


> Gosh,  *EVERYTHING* is so beautiful I don't even know where to begin. I'm always in such AWE of everything you guys make!!!
> 
> The Mickey trim on that rosetta bag is just about one of the most cutest things I've ever seen.
> 
> I need to make one of the color books for my 2 year old but mine would probably turn out upside down and wrong side out.  Thanks so much for posting the tut!
> 
> I need to stop being so cheap and get the Vida pattern... everything everyone makes with it looks absolutely stunning!
> 
> I'm headed out of town for a much needed relaxing trip and we won't have internet so I'm kind of sad I'm not going to be able to see the pixie dust I sent January and Hannah until the weekend. I'm going to have a lot of catching up to do when I get back!
> 
> I can't wait to see what you geniuses have come up with next.
> 
> Y'all enjoy your week!!



Have a GREAT rest!!!!!! We'll miss ya!!!



jessica52877 said:


> Here is the only picture I can find right now an outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a good picture at all! He was at the beach watching a movie and in a trance with red eyes on top of it! LOL! This was probably 2 years after I originally made it, it was big to begin with.





cogero said:


> I tend to do my printing at work
> 
> My goal is to try 2 new patterns this week. the Bowling shirt being one



Love seeing pictures of Dallas!!!



GoofItUp said:


> I'm not ready to tackle applique, so bowling shirts and easy fit shorts may be my answer for now.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the matching crocs!  I'm trying to resist getting the Mickey head crocs for the trip....
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...remember I'm a beginner....what's the deal with computer patterns?  The only thing I've ever done is buy a pattern from the store, but computer patterns seem like they would be nice since you could print different sizes.  If you only have a regular printer, do you just print it in pieces and tape it together?



Its so much easier in my mind to print out the pieces - i HATE that tissue paper of regular patterns!! And Carla practically gives you a lesson along with the pattern!!!

Embroidery is really fun (most of the time) - I think if you can sew a bowling shirt, embroidery/applique would be easy peasy!!!!!!



jessica52877 said:


> You must have matching crocs for every outfit! LOL! We do have I think 4 pair of mickey's and 2 others. It is a pain to decide which one or two to take on vacation with us
> 
> I don't tend to make them for older boys either, although I have seen some that ended up looking cute. Dallas was 6 in that picture and I think that is the only time he wore them all year. I think I cut him off at 5! Although I honestly thought they looked okay. They still fit (gotta love easy fits for that reason).
> 
> I love Carla C's patterns. It really is a sewing lesson in the pattern. They are $10 but I think Wendy said it a while back, it is like paying for a sewing lesson that is so worth it. My last one I had to put a zipper in and it was done in less then 5 minutes without any issues!



Tim's Mickey crocs are BALD on the bottom!!!!! lol..he loves them so much - has the red ones....Hey if Dallas is done with that outfit, he can adopt Tim as his little brother -he'd LOVE Wally shorts. Tim loves his easy fit shorts - he is 6, just lost his first front tooth!! Im so not ready for him to be a big boy!!!!!

Gosh, I think I just said that again!! lol...I love CARLA C!!!!!!


----------



## AnnNan

as usual! I was on vac for a week - two weeks ago- and finally am caught up.  I am afraid to get many pages behind or I can't catch up, but I was just too tired to read while on vacation!


----------



## cogero

Came home from dance and cut out a new to me dress pattern for DD. I have it cut and am going to start sewing tomorrow. I love the fabrics I chose for this.

I have 2 projects for my kids that I want to work on this week and this is one of them.


----------



## weluvdizne

[SIZE="6"[COLOR="Red"]]Question[[/COLOR]/SIZE]
Where is the best place to sell fabric that I decided I can part with?  None of it is Disney.  Mostly odds and ends, some kids prints, some holidays, some back to school.  I don't know if I should use ebay or etsy.  I have only listed a princess pattern on etsy and it never sold.  I do regularly sell on ebay, just never sold any fabric.  Any other suggestions?  
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

GoofItUp said:


> I am amazed at what you all come up with!  Beautiful work!!  I am a serious novice when it comes to sewing, but am working my way up.  I just came home with a bag full of fabric to work on some cute outfits for my niece's to wear on our family trip this summer.
> 
> However, I have to know if any of you have BOYS!  I have 2 sons -- ages 2 & 4.  I also have 2 nephews that will be with us this summer.  *I bought Buzz Lightyear & Winnie the Pooh fabric, but am not sure what I'm going to make for them yet. * (We are having breakfast at CP, thus the Pooh fabric.)  When DS-#1 was 9 months old we took him to WDW for the first time and he had romper-style outfits to coordinate with each of the parks.  Safari animal print for AK, Mickey/Goofy/Donald surfing for EPCOT, red Mickey heads print for MK, and Star Wars print for DHS.  He even had an airplane romper for the trip out there!  Now that the boys have passed the romper stage, I can't really find anything I like.  *Suggestions?*



My son was five on our last trip.  I did a combo of easy-fit shorts, appliqued tees and bowling shirts for him to coordinate with his sister.


----------



## aimeeg

My daughter designed this set. I think she did a pretty good job.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

aimeeg said:


> My daughter designed this set. I think she did a pretty good job.



Beautiful!  I have been looking all over for Tangled fabric, I can't even find it online!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

VBAndrea said:


> Here is the back of the dress only to show the skirt fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2644384&page=25




The Daisy dress is just too cute!  So is the Donald t-shirt, I can't believe you appliqued those by hand!

I mentioned this on the BG board but I love the jewelry!


----------



## erikawolf2004

VBAndrea said:


> It is a MOD KIDS pattern KYOKO (a "K" not a "T") -- I found it on this site though you may be able to find it elsewhere (I do not own it but am contemplating trying it):
> http://www.baltazor.com/modkids.html
> 
> Oh -- here's a better picture:
> http://modkidboutique.com/Kyoko.html



Thank you so much for correcting my 2 mistakes, I didn't actually look at the pattern when I posted what it was called


----------



## erikawolf2004

VBAndrea said:


> Thanks so much for the bigger photo -- I couldn't see the prints and patterns well on the small one (maybe it's my old eyes).  I love how the boys are all in jeans and the girls all have boots on.  Glad you had help cutting -- that's the worst part!  That's an awesome photo and what a fabulous job you did.  That teacher owes you!
> 
> 
> I love that pattern too.  I will have to show it to my dd.  And I saw the parasol fabric at Joann's just the other day ~ may have been a knock off, but it was really cute and would work.



The teacher and class where sooo excited about the outfits and the kids looked great and did a great performance  Post pictures when you make yours.



chellewashere said:


> I just got mine too...and once I can learn how to attach and gather at the same time w/o breaking the thread I will be a happy camper. I keep messing with the tension and it still doesnt love me with the ruffles and Im losing more fabric than Im keeping
> The outfits are great!!



I haven't tried gathering with it, not sure if it does that or not...now you have me wondering????



Disneymom1218 said:


> Thank you. I guess it is no longer available. I googled Moda Kyoto pattern and I am getting nothing but fabrics. I messaged RubberDucky Ranch about her Star Wars outfit. that is the pattern that stuck in my mind and your pic reminded me of it. For good reason huh? LOL Thanks again.



SOOOOO sorry I made a mistake on the name and maker....I didn't double check the info before posting and I have been doing family stuff with family from out of town all day.  I just ordered some MODA Fabric, so Moda was on the brain So glad some others where able to catch my mistake and help you out!!!!


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

GoofItUp said:


> I am amazed at what you all come up with!  Beautiful work!!  I am a serious novice when it comes to sewing, but am working my way up.  I just came home with a bag full of fabric to work on some cute outfits for my niece's to wear on our family trip this summer.
> 
> However, I have to know if any of you have BOYS!  I have 2 sons -- ages 2 & 4.  I also have 2 nephews that will be with us this summer.  *I bought Buzz Lightyear & Winnie the Pooh fabric, but am not sure what I'm going to make for them yet. * (We are having breakfast at CP, thus the Pooh fabric.)  When DS-#1 was 9 months old we took him to WDW for the first time and he had romper-style outfits to coordinate with each of the parks.  Safari animal print for AK, Mickey/Goofy/Donald surfing for EPCOT, red Mickey heads print for MK, and Star Wars print for DHS.  He even had an airplane romper for the trip out there!  Now that the boys have passed the romper stage, I can't really find anything I like.  *Suggestions?*





For my boys (4 and 3) I do easy fit pants and appliqued tees. They always match one another because otherwise they'll argue over who wears what  I have yet to try the bowling shirt pattern. One of these days I'll give it a go ! We went to WDW in January and I did shirts with  Lightning McQueen, Heffalump (Lumpy from Pooh), Stitch, Ice Cream Mickey, Phineas and Ferb, Star Wars Mickey and Prince Charming Mickey shirts. I used a lot of Disney Fabric to make them easy fit pants to go with their tops. 


I finally finished my first Vida! Yay! That was the first time I'd put buttons and button holes on with my machine. WOW! was that easy or what!! I am already planning on making more!


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> Peanut and Monkey received their Big Give outfits.  For Peanut I made a Portrait Peasant Daisy Dress (sadly her bill is messed up and I already had to undo it once because my bobbin thread was acting up so was afraid to undo it again and really mess up the fabric).  For Monkey I made a coordinating Donald T-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the back of the dress only to show the skirt fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of Donald because I did this on a knit t-shirt -- woo hoo!!!
> (OK, I did most of it on cotton first but the entire border was done on the knit):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made bracelets for Mom and Peanut -- I made some to coordinate with the outfits I made and then standard Mickey ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Peanut is still in the hospital and not doing well.  I'm sure her mom would love some support and well wishes on the PTR:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2644384&page=25



These turned out so cute!  I am a HUGE Donald fan - and I just love this set so much!  



weluvdizne said:


> [SIZE="6"[COLOR="Red"]]Question[[/COLOR]/SIZE]
> Where is the best place to sell fabric that I decided I can part with?  None of it is Disney.  Mostly odds and ends, some kids prints, some holidays, some back to school.  I don't know if I should use ebay or etsy.  I have only listed a princess pattern on etsy and it never sold.  I do regularly sell on ebay, just never sold any fabric.  Any other suggestions?
> Thanks for the advice.



I would think that Ebay would be better.  But to be honest - I look at Etsy for fabric first...  I just really like dealing with people on Etsy better, it just seems like they are so much nicer.  



WyomingMomof6 said:


> My son was five on our last trip.  I did a combo of easy-fit shorts, appliqued tees and bowling shirts for him to coordinate with his sister.



I especially love the appliques on this shirt!  Do you have a pic of the front of it?  It is just adorable!  



aimeeg said:


> My daughter designed this set. I think she did a pretty good job.



Your dd did a great job designing that set!  I always love to look at everything you make - you do such an amazing job!

Ask your dd if she has any ideas for what my dds should wear to a wedding in the Netherlands???  LOL  I am really struggling with this... can't do Disney for this one though.  



MyDisneyTrio said:


> For my boys (4 and 3) I do easy fit pants and appliqued tees. They always match one another because otherwise they'll argue over who wears what  I have yet to try the bowling shirt pattern. One of these days I'll give it a go ! We went to WDW in January and I did shirts with  Lightning McQueen, Heffalump (Lumpy from Pooh), Stitch, Ice Cream Mickey, Phineas and Ferb, Star Wars Mickey and Prince Charming Mickey shirts. I used a lot of Disney Fabric to make them easy fit pants to go with their tops.
> 
> 
> I finally finished my first Vida! Yay! That was the first time I'd put buttons and button holes on with my machine. WOW! was that easy or what!! I am already planning on making more!



Great job on your first Vida!!  I love your fabric choices!

D~


----------



## NiniMorris

aimeeg said:


> My daughter designed this set. I think she did a pretty good job.



OK...I have been meaning to ask you  and keep forgetting (has something to do with I'm so busy salivating over your creations I keep forgetting to ask!)

Where did you find the cute dress form...and what size is it?  I have been looking everywhere and the ones I find aren't so cute!  I did find one at Joanne's, but it needs to have some of the decoration taken off...and hubby said he didn't think it would come off easily...



Nini


----------



## dizzydrop

We are taking our daughter for the first time when we go down in September but from the dresses I've seen that are sold at the parks, I don't like any of them. I want her to have a dress that looks like it has a petticoat underneath it and poofy, more princessy like a ball gown I guess. Does anyone know where I can find a dress like that? I've considered making one myself for her but I don't know if I'm THAT talented, I make her other dresses but it might be a bit harder to make such a dress. I really love the limited edition dresses disney comes out with that sell for around $150 and they only make 2000 of them but I can't anymore anywhere, obviously. Any suggestions or help would be greatly appreciated. TIA!


----------



## miprender

GoofItUp said:


> I am amazed at what you all come up with!  Beautiful work!!  I am a serious novice when it comes to sewing, but am working my way up.  I just came home with a bag full of fabric to work on some cute outfits for my niece's to wear on our family trip this summer.
> 
> However, I have to know if any of you have BOYS!  I have 2 sons -- ages 2 & 4.  I also have 2 nephews that will be with us this summer.  *I bought Buzz Lightyear & Winnie the Pooh fabric, but am not sure what I'm going to make for them yet. * (We are having breakfast at CP, thus the Pooh fabric.)  When DS-#1 was 9 months old we took him to WDW for the first time and he had romper-style outfits to coordinate with each of the parks.  Safari animal print for AK, Mickey/Goofy/Donald surfing for EPCOT, red Mickey heads print for MK, and Star Wars print for DHS.  He even had an airplane romper for the trip out there!  Now that the boys have passed the romper stage, I can't really find anything I like.  *Suggestions?*



I have two sons 5 & 3 and just like everyone posted I am making easy fit pants and appliqued shirts. Here is DS3 trying on his AK outfit.








VBAndrea said:


> Peanut and Monkey received their Big Give outfits.  For Peanut I made a Portrait Peasant Daisy Dress (sadly her bill is messed up and I already had to undo it once because my bobbin thread was acting up so was afraid to undo it again and really mess up the fabric).  For Monkey I made a coordinating Donald T-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the back of the dress only to show the skirt fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of Donald because I did this on a knit t-shirt -- woo hoo!!!
> (OK, I did most of it on cotton first but the entire border was done on the knit):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made bracelets for Mom and Peanut -- I made some to coordinate with the outfits I made and then standard Mickey ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... great job on everything and I don't see anything with the bill
> 
> 
> 
> aimeeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter designed this set. I think she did a pretty good job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW that is amazing. And I wondered too where you purchased that form. It is so pretty.
> 
> 
> MyDisneyTrio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally finished my first Vida! Yay! That was the first time I'd put buttons and button holes on with my machine. WOW! was that easy or what!! I am already planning on making more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great job. I love the fabric choices.
Click to expand...


----------



## GoofItUp

WyomingMomof6 said:


> My son was five on our last trip.  I did a combo of easy-fit shorts, appliqued tees and bowling shirts for him to coordinate with his sister.



These are so cute!  I love that Mickey shirt!

Y'all are tempting me to try an applique shirt.  I have soem jungle print fabric with big pictures of a zebra, cheetah, tiger, and giraffe.  I could cut out a Mickey head with one animal in the center of each and maybe applique it to a shirt.  When you applique, do you use some of the iron-on stuff to fix it to the shirt and then just do a satin stitch (is that the right name?) to sew it on?  Any tips or tricks to add?


----------



## dianemom2

dizzydrop said:


> We are taking our daughter for the first time when we go down in September but from the dresses I've seen that are sold at the parks, I don't like any of them. I want her to have a dress that looks like it has a petticoat underneath it and poofy, more princessy like a ball gown I guess. Does anyone know where I can find a dress like that? I've considered making one myself for her but I don't know if I'm THAT talented, I make her other dresses but it might be a bit harder to make such a dress. I really love the limited edition dresses disney comes out with that sell for around $150 and they only make 2000 of them but I can't anymore anywhere, obviously. Any suggestions or help would be greatly appreciated. TIA!



A lot of people on this board make the Simply Sweet dress from CarlaC on You Can Make This.  There is a way to princessify them.  They look terrific.  I haven't tried one but I don't think that they look too difficult.  If you have been able to sew her other dresses you can probably make her these dresses.  A nice bonus to making your own dress is that you can make it out of comfortable cotton fabrics which are much nicer in the Florida heat.  Remember that Florida in September is still gong to be pretty hot.  A polyester dress with a petticoat probably won't be too comfortable for your daughter to wear all day.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

aimeeg said:


> My daughter designed this set. I think she did a pretty good job.



I love it!!  While I love ruffles, I think there's just something about a straight cuff that looks so nice and sharp.  

Question for you...  Did you make a half pink and half blue Sleeping Beauty dress once upon a time?  I've been on a search for a picture so I can CASE, but have not found one anywhere! 



MyDisneyTrio said:


> For my boys (4 and 3) I do easy fit pants and appliqued tees. They always match one another because otherwise they'll argue over who wears what  I have yet to try the bowling shirt pattern. One of these days I'll give it a go ! We went to WDW in January and I did shirts with  Lightning McQueen, Heffalump (Lumpy from Pooh), Stitch, Ice Cream Mickey, Phineas and Ferb, Star Wars Mickey and Prince Charming Mickey shirts. I used a lot of Disney Fabric to make them easy fit pants to go with their tops.
> 
> 
> I finally finished my first Vida! Yay! That was the first time I'd put buttons and button holes on with my machine. WOW! was that easy or what!! I am already planning on making more!





WyomingMomof6 said:


> My son was five on our last trip.  I did a combo of easy-fit shorts, appliqued tees and bowling shirts for him to coordinate with his sister.



Lovely sets!!  I too would love to see the front of that Mickey Bowling shirt, I'm thinking those would be good matches for the boys since I'm almost done with Annabella's Mickey Inspired dress.


----------



## aimeeg

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Beautiful!  I have been looking all over for Tangled fabric, I can't even find it online!



I bought this fabric at Jo Ann's. 



DMGeurts said:


> Your dd did a great job designing that set!  I always love to look at everything you make - you do such an amazing job!
> 
> Ask your dd if she has any ideas for what my dds should wear to a wedding in the Netherlands???  LOL  I am really struggling with this... can't do Disney for this one though.
> 
> D~



LOL! If my the country is not in Epcot my DD has no idea where it is.  I am hoping Kindergarten will take care of that problem! LOL She had fun picking out the fabric. I have always loved having my girls involved in the design process. My youngest normally places orders but she also loves to fabric shop. My oldest likes to make dresses on the wire dress form out of my scraps. 

Netherlands . . . I would have to do one outfit with a tulip and windmill! 



NiniMorris said:


> OK...I have been meaning to ask you  and keep forgetting (has something to do with I'm so busy salivating over your creations I keep forgetting to ask!)
> 
> Where did you find the cute dress form...and what size is it?  I have been looking everywhere and the ones I find aren't so cute!  I did find one at Joanne's, but it needs to have some of the decoration taken off...and hubby said he didn't think it would come off easily...
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



It's a decorative dress from Home Goods. I really fits 2T size clothes the best. Here is what it looks like nekkid.


----------



## tricia

WyomingMomof6 said:


>



Great outfits.  Love, love, love this one.



aimeeg said:


> My daughter designed this set. I think she did a pretty good job.



Beautiful.



MyDisneyTrio said:


>



Very pretty, I love the Vida



GoofItUp said:


> These are so cute!  I love that Mickey shirt!
> 
> Y'all are tempting me to try an applique shirt.  I have soem jungle print fabric with big pictures of a zebra, cheetah, tiger, and giraffe.  I could cut out a Mickey head with one animal in the center of each and maybe applique it to a shirt.  When you applique, do you use some of the iron-on stuff to fix it to the shirt and then just do a satin stitch (is that the right name?) to sew it on?  Any tips or tricks to add?



Check out the Super Awesome Tutorial by HeatherSue on the first page.  I think that is where many of us learned to applique.



DMGeurts said:


> Ask your dd if she has any ideas for what my dds should wear to a wedding in the Netherlands???  LOL  I am really struggling with this... can't do Disney for this one though.
> 
> 
> 
> D~




Feliz's, maybe in a fabric to co=ordinate with parents, so that the pictures look super awesome.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

aimeeg said:


> My daughter designed this set. I think she did a pretty good job.



This is great!  The applique looks HUGE!  What size hoop do you have?


----------



## aboveH20

WyomingMomof6 said:


> My son was five on our last trip.  I did a combo of easy-fit shorts, appliqued tees and bowling shirts for him to coordinate with his sister.



Love them all, but especially the bowling shirt since that's getting to the top of my list of things to make.  There are so many ways to do it, and I really like yours.



aimeeg said:


> My daughter designed this set. I think she did a pretty good job.



Agreed!



MyDisneyTrio said:


> I finally finished my first Vida! Yay! That was the first time I'd put buttons and button holes on with my machine. WOW! was that easy or what!! I am already planning on making more!



Wonderful fabrics.  Buttons and zippers scare so many people, but you're right -- once you do them you realize they're not so bad (most of the time).


----------



## cogero

Okay I am much too lazy to quote right now.

AimeeG

I love the dress form I have been looking for one HA HA HA. I totally love the Rapunzel outfit.

MY dd loves picking the fabric for her outfits too. Since she is 9 it is one way to keep her wearing them.

Love all the boy outfits. I totally have my wheels turning now.


----------



## tricia

Now that my Big Give gifts have been received I can post them here.

A Simply Sweet Halter for January






A baby Bubble for Kaitlyn






And some other stuff I have been up to too.

Easter Table runner for a friend.






Easter table runner for my mom.






Simpsons wrist cuff for my DS9 (on my wrist for photo)








Wrist cuffs for some other family members.


----------



## billwendy

WyomingMomof6 said:


> My son was five on our last trip.  I did a combo of easy-fit shorts, appliqued tees and bowling shirts for him to coordinate with his sister.



These are ALL so cute - but that last bowling shirt!!! AMAZING!!!

Chiara - how do you do it all!! Are there 2 of you?  You are just so great!


----------



## tricia

Sew Mama Sew, is having a series on How to Buy and Use PDF Patterns (epatterns) Thought it may be useful for the newbies who aren't too sure about spending the $10 on one of CarlaC's or a Sisboom pattern.  

http://networkedblogs.com/gdqKl


----------



## cogero

Wendy,

I like to be busy at night. DH works midnights but leaves at 9:40. I don't really watch many TV shows so this works.

I also work well with deadlines


----------



## VBAndrea

aimeeg said:


> My daughter designed this set. I think she did a pretty good job.



I'll have to say I'm not a fan of the Rapunzel fabric as I don't think it shows enough of Rapunzel, but on your skirt it does and paired with that AWESOME shirt (WOW!) it looks stunning!  Well done!



erikawolf2004 said:


> Thank you so much for correcting my 2 mistakes, I didn't actually look at the pattern when I posted what it was called


I always call the Aivilo tote bag Avilo and the Dortje trousers I never spell correctly (those this time I looked it up b/c my book is right here!).



MyDisneyTrio said:


> For my boys (4 and 3) I do easy fit pants and appliqued tees. They always match one another because otherwise they'll argue over who wears what  I have yet to try the bowling shirt pattern. One of these days I'll give it a go ! We went to WDW in January and I did shirts with  Lightning McQueen, Heffalump (Lumpy from Pooh), Stitch, Ice Cream Mickey, Phineas and Ferb, Star Wars Mickey and Prince Charming Mickey shirts. I used a lot of Disney Fabric to make them easy fit pants to go with their tops.
> 
> 
> I finally finished my first Vida! Yay! That was the first time I'd put buttons and button holes on with my machine. WOW! was that easy or what!! I am already planning on making more!


Such pretty colors -- really beautiful 



miprender said:


> Wow... great job on everything and I don't see anything with the bill



You need your eyes checked
Daisy's bill looks like it was smashed by a hammer -- that's all 

I totally mucked up Jasmine's arm on a dress for dd and Jasmine and Aladdin loved it anyway.


----------



## fortheluvofpooh

I have not been on this board for ages, kind of got out of sewing. HOWEVER I am back. We are going to wdw in August so I want to do up a few of the tank top dresses for DDs and DN. For a ribbed tank top what fabric do you suggest to use for the skirting? Would you use a stiff cotton or a poly blend ?


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

dianemom2 said:


> A lot of people on this board make the Simply Sweet dress from CarlaC on You Can Make This.  There is a way to princessify them.  They look terrific.  I haven't tried one but I don't think that they look too difficult.  If you have been able to sew her other dresses you can probably make her these dresses.  A nice bonus to making your own dress is that you can make it out of comfortable cotton fabrics which are much nicer in the Florida heat.  Remember that Florida in September is still gong to be pretty hot.  A polyester dress with a petticoat probably won't be too comfortable for your daughter to wear all day.



I totally agree with Dianemom...we live in FL, and those pretty pretty princess dresses are too hot, and often scratchy too.  We get tons of compliments on the calico version of the princess dresses I make for my DD.  A pettiskirt will make them more poofy, but increase the hot factor.  I recently made my DD a cotton petti...not a poofy as the real thing, but not as hot either, and she was thrilled with the look and increased twirl factor it gave her dresses.  It was super easy, I made it out if white broadcloth, decided how long I wanted it, divided that number by the number of rows, and essentially made an all white twirl skirt.  My only mistake was measuring the length of the shortest dress I knew it would be under...it was a waist length bodice, and I measured from that, pretty much the same as the skirt length.  I didn't haves Rebecca try it on with the dress, and it was when we were at WDW I discovered she preferred to wear it on her hips, lower by several inches than the dress.  Oops!  But at least the dress was white, and it didn't really show that much.  We still got stopped and asked where we bought the dress a dozen times, so it mustn't have looked too bad.  The petti is currently in the wash, but if anyone wants to see it, I can take a pic later today.


----------



## VBAndrea

Made this for dd ~ it's all cat fabric from Joann's Debbie Mumm collection that I bought BEFORE the big sale (it was 40% off, but had I only known I owuld have waited longer!).  And sorry the photos are fuzzy -- I forgot to change the camera setting.

Dress (Frankenpatterned Simply Sweet assembly and sizing, but kind of made up the rest of it):





With Purse:





Purse (mini messenger bag) alone:





And the inside:





I used an on line tut for the bag but completely revamped it.  I assembled it like the Aivilo tote rather than per the way the tute did it and I added a magnet snap and pocket inside.  I also did interfacing on the body of the bag (it really needed it especially due to adding the snap).  It was easy to make a dd loved it -- I will definitely make more.
http://www.falafelandthebee.com/?p=4931


----------



## fortheluvofpooh

I have not been on this board for ages, kind of got out of sewing. HOWEVER I am back. We are going to wdw in August so I want to do up a few of the tank top dresses for DDs and DN. For a ribbed tank top what fabric do you suggest to use for the skirting? Would you use a stiff cotton or a poly blend ?


----------



## chellewashere

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I totally agree with Dianemom...we live in FL, and those pretty pretty princess dresses are too hot, and often scratchy too.  We get tons of compliments on the calico version of the princess dresses I make for my DD.  A pettiskirt will make them more poofy, but increase the hot factor.  I recently made my DD a cotton petti...not a poofy as the real thing, but not as hot either, and she was thrilled with the look and increased twirl factor it gave her dresses.  It was super easy, I made it out if white broadcloth, decided how long I wanted it, divided that number by the number of rows, and essentially made an all white twirl skirt.  My only mistake was measuring the length of the shortest dress I knew it would be under...it was a waist length bodice, and I measured from that, pretty much the same as the skirt length.  I didn't haves Rebecca try it on with the dress, and it was when we were at WDW I discovered she preferred to wear it on her hips, lower by several inches than the dress.  Oops!  But at least the dress was white, and it didn't really show that much.  We still got stopped and asked where we bought the dress a dozen times, so it mustn't have looked too bad.  The petti is currently in the wash, but if anyone wants to see it, I can take a pic later today.



Yes Please!! What is broadcloth?


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

chellewashere said:


> Yes Please!! What is broadcloth?



Will do the pic later today.  Broadcloth is a poly/cotton blend.  It comes in a variety of solid colors and doesn't wrinkle easily...if you pull it right from the dryer and hang it right up, sometimes you can even skip the iron.  It's rather inexpensive too, usually less than $3.00/yd, and often goes on sale at Joann's for $1.99. I tend to stock up on white when it does, it seems to get used alot around here.


----------



## chellewashere

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Will do the pic later today.  Broadcloth is a poly/cotton blend.  It comes in a variety of solid colors and doesn't wrinkle easily...if you pull it right from the dryer and hang it right up, sometimes you can even skip the iron.  It's rather inexpensive too, usually less than $3.00/yd, and often goes on sale at Joann's for $1.99. I tend to stock up on white when it does, it seems to get used alot around here.



Thank you will have to check it out and get some. I stocked up on cream colored muslin (sp) to do the underlinging of shirts and skirts is it basically the same?


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

chellewashere said:


> Thank you will have to check it out and get some. I stocked up on cream colored muslin (sp) to do the underlinging of shirts and skirts is it basically the same?



Muslin is usually 100% cotton, and other than the wrinkle factor after washing, I can't see that it would matter, though you might want to see how it looks under something white, since the cream color might show through a bit.


----------



## aboveH20

Now I can cross this one off my 'to do' list.  Trust me, it looked MUCH better in the book I got it from.






PS  It's a bear.

My hand's in the photo to give an idea of size, but if there are any agents out there for hand models, now that my career making bears is over . . . . .


----------



## melmathis

i have a question...... for anyone who does applique of characters or their faces, do you use coloring books for patterns or do you use other things?????? 
flower1:


----------



## chellewashere

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Muslin is usually 100% cotton, and other than the wrinkle factor after washing, I can't see that it would matter, though you might want to see how it looks under something white, since the cream color might show through a bit.



Ahh didnt think of that


----------



## aimeeg

VBAndrea said:


> I'll have to say I'm not a fan of the Rapunzel fabric as I don't think it shows enough of Rapunzel, but on your skirt it does and paired with that AWESOME shirt (WOW!) it looks stunning!  Well done!



Thanks!!!! 

I probably shouldn't say this but I generally am not a fan of Disney prints. I would rather take other prints that are inspired from the theme. My daughter was in Disney fabric heaven during the sale so I let her shop until her hearts content. We have four more Disney skirt sets to make. Well really three and a Kai Lan.


----------



## vester

Hi everyone!  

OK - so I just finished a CarlaC Pattern this weekend - the simply sweet - its a toy story dress and I'll have to post pics of my stuff soon!  

But I have a question.....I want to make a tank top for me to match her mickey dress I'm making.  (Yes, I'm a dork like that!)  But I cant seem to find ANY pattern for it!  I wish CarlaC made adult patterns haha!

I am about a size 16 on top, or maybe 14.  I would LOVE to have some direction as to where to go to find a pattern for me!  Help!  

Vester


----------



## vester

I want you all to know how much you have inspried me.  Last year, I started making some things for my daughter, and it is ALL BECAUSE OF YOU GIRLS   You will never know how much you inspried me.  

So take a look at what you inspried last year.....and thank you.  










































and even these:


----------



## TinyDancer

I don't sew, but I've seen some amazing work here!

  You ladies are awesome!!  

Is there a list of etsy stores that you all have so I can buy stuff??


----------



## MWGreene

vester said:


> I want you all to know how much you have inspried me.  Last year, I started making some things for my daughter, and it is ALL BECAUSE OF YOU GIRLS   You will never know how much you inspried me.
> 
> So take a look at what you inspried last year.....and thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and even these:



I LOVE the idea of the swing skirt with a tee. Did you use an iron on for the shirts? How did your DD do with the skirt at the parks? We are going in AUgust so I need clothing that will not be too hot!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Just wanted to update....

FIL is out of the hospital completely and has been moved to a rehab facility.  His place on the UNOS list has not been affected by the MRSA, so now we just wait.  His wife is doing good, I think I already posted that they think it was her gall bladder.  But then, I also just found out her mother has been in the hospital too and has now been moved to the same rehab center as my FIL.  I feel so sorry for all the running around she has been doing.  My FIL still insist on us not coming until our vacation in June unless he gets the transplant, then we will go up.

So, in other news, as some of you know me and DH have been trying for 3 years to take a trip just the two of us, he always was trying for Vegas.  So, unless something happens, this is the year!  We aren't going to Vegas...we are going to NYC!!!!  I am so excited!  This will be my first trip on a plane and my first trip to NYC.  I have everything booked; hotel, 2 day bus tour, and today I am buying the plane tickets.  We are going in July, so now, I think I will make the new Sis Boom sundress for me.  I want something cool and comfortable to wear and that looks great!


----------



## Fruto76

fortheluvofpooh said:


> I have not been on this board for ages, kind of got out of sewing. HOWEVER I am back. We are going to wdw in August so I want to do up a few of the tank top dresses for DDs and DN. For a ribbed tank top what fabric do you suggest to use for the skirting? Would you use a stiff cotton or a poly blend ?



Are you talking about the dresses that have the wide elastic waist? I would a use a cotton if so. But I suppose it doesn't matter, just personal preference as to what will feel good on you? Maybe somebody else can be a better help.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

aboveH20 said:


> Now I can cross this one off my 'to do' list.  Trust me, it looked MUCH better in the book I got it from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS  It's a bear.
> 
> My hand's in the photo to give an idea of size, but if there are any agents out there for hand models, now that my career making bears is over . . . . .



I applaud you doing that!  I don't know if I wold tackle making a bear!  My Granny used to make bears and dolls...she made most of my stuffed animals growing up.  I am not sure I will ever try that...thanks for trying it for me!  I think it turned out very cute!


----------



## SarahJN

Too much for me to quote everything - so many cute things posted this week!



Granna4679 said:


> A customer order for an Epcot dress:



This is a great Epcot dress!  Love the detail of the applique.



aimeeg said:


> I've had cruising on the brain the last few days.



These are perfect!  I just love everything about them.




TinkerbelleMom said:


>



Nanci - I LOVE all of those dresses.  They are awesome.  



aimeeg said:


> My daughter designed this set. I think she did a pretty good job.



Fantastic job.  Again - love the tank/skirt combo.


----------



## VBAndrea

fortheluvofpooh said:


> I have not been on this board for ages, kind of got out of sewing. HOWEVER I am back. We are going to wdw in August so I want to do up a few of the tank top dresses for DDs and DN. For a ribbed tank top what fabric do you suggest to use for the skirting? Would you use a stiff cotton or a poly blend ?



I'm a bit confused.  Are you taking an existing rib knit tank top and attaching a skirted bottom to it?   If so I would not use a stiff fabric.  I'd use a soft cotton.




aboveH20 said:


> Now I can cross this one off my 'to do' list.  Trust me, it looked MUCH better in the book I got it from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS  It's a bear.
> 
> My hand's in the photo to give an idea of size, but if there are any agents out there for hand models, now that my career making bears is over . . . . .


I think it's adorable.  My hand was in my last photo too and the hand model agents have been calling nonstop!



melmathis said:


> i have a question...... for anyone who does applique of characters or their faces, do you use coloring books for patterns or do you use other things??????
> flower1:


I use coloring book pages, disney pins and I have even done images from real photographs.  For example, for my dd's Tusker House Vida I found an actually photograph of Daisy in her AK attire and used that.  Just do a google search of images and you'll find all sorts of things to trace.



vester said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> OK - so I just finished a CarlaC Pattern this weekend - the simply sweet - its a toy story dress and I'll have to post pics of my stuff soon!
> 
> But I have a question.....I want to make a tank top for me to match her mickey dress I'm making.  (Yes, I'm a dork like that!)  But I cant seem to find ANY pattern for it!  I wish CarlaC made adult patterns haha!
> 
> I am about a size 16 on top, or maybe 14.  I would LOVE to have some direction as to where to go to find a pattern for me!  Help!
> 
> Vester


I have no clue, but what my mother has done in the past is take a shirt that fits and she takes it apart and makes her own pattern.  I know she has done that for cotton style tank tops.  Otherwise you could buy a tank top and embellish it.



vester said:


> I want you all to know how much you have inspried me.  Last year, I started making some things for my daughter, and it is ALL BECAUSE OF YOU GIRLS   You will never know how much you inspried me.
> 
> So take a look at what you inspried last year.....and thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and even these:



All so cute and you dd is precious!  My favorites are the Jessie skirt and AK outfit.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Just wanted to update....
> 
> FIL is out of the hospital completely and has been moved to a rehab facility.  His place on the UNOS list has not been affected by the MRSA, so now we just wait.  His wife is doing good, I think I already posted that they think it was her gall bladder.  But then, I also just found out her mother has been in the hospital too and has now been moved to the same rehab center as my FIL.  I feel so sorry for all the running around she has been doing.  My FIL still insist on us not coming until our vacation in June unless he gets the transplant, then we will go up.
> 
> So, in other news, as some of you know me and DH have been trying for 3 years to take a trip just the two of us, he always was trying for Vegas.  So, unless something happens, this is the year!  We aren't going to Vegas...we are going to NYC!!!!  I am so excited!  This will be my first trip on a plane and my first trip to NYC.  I have everything booked; hotel, 2 day bus tour, and today I am buying the plane tickets.  We are going in July, so now, I think I will make the new Sis Boom sundress for me.  I want something cool and comfortable to wear and that looks great!


Glad things are looking on the more positive side healthwise for your family.  I will certainly keep them in my thoughts though as a rehab center is probably not the most fun place to be.  And yay for NYC!


----------



## froggy33

vester said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> OK - so I just finished a CarlaC Pattern this weekend - the simply sweet - its a toy story dress and I'll have to post pics of my stuff soon!
> 
> But I have a question.....I want to make a tank top for me to match her mickey dress I'm making.  (Yes, I'm a dork like that!)  But I cant seem to find ANY pattern for it!  I wish CarlaC made adult patterns haha!
> 
> I am about a size 16 on top, or maybe 14.  I would LOVE to have some direction as to where to go to find a pattern for me!  Help!
> 
> Vester


There are some out there!  And actually I think they are CarlaC's many of them are just under SiSBoom....

https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/womens/jamiedressforwomenmisses0-181x-3xwomens.htm
https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/womens/Dana-Top.htm
https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/womens/Marlo-Top-Women-sizes.htm
https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/womens/Amelia-Tunic-Shirt-Women-and-Junior-Sizes-6-Sizes-in-all.htm
https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/womens/Shana-Bell-Sleeved-Tunic-Pattern-Sizes-XS-0-2-3X-24W-26W.htm
https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/womens/Meghan-Peasant-Dress-Tops-for-Women-Sizes-Misses-0-18-Womens-1x-3x.htm

That's enough for now!  Good luck!


----------



## billwendy

vester said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> OK - so I just finished a CarlaC Pattern this weekend - the simply sweet - its a toy story dress and I'll have to post pics of my stuff soon!
> 
> But I have a question.....I want to make a tank top for me to match her mickey dress I'm making.  (Yes, I'm a dork like that!)  But I cant seem to find ANY pattern for it!  I wish CarlaC made adult patterns haha!
> 
> I am about a size 16 on top, or maybe 14.  I would LOVE to have some direction as to where to go to find a pattern for me!  Help!
> 
> Vester



Carla's grown up patterns are really good too!!! What about her Marlo top - it isnt exactly a tank top, but it is sleeveless??
https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/marlo-top-women-sizes.htm
She has a kids version of it too!!!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Katie's birthday is this weekend and she is getting an iPod touch and a Kindle...does anybody have a good cover that they have made and would like to share...I think I could knock out those by Friday!


----------



## billwendy

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Katie's birthday is this weekend and she is getting an iPod touch and a Kindle...does anybody have a good cover that they have made and would like to share...I think I could knock out those by Friday!



What awesome surprises!!! I love using my Kindle app for my ipod touch!! She will LOVE having a touch!!!! and a kindle too!!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

billwendy said:


> What awesome surprises!!! I love using my Kindle app for my ipod touch!! She will LOVE having a touch!!!! and a kindle too!!



She will be sooo happy!  She has been begging for a Kindle and I said no...but her Memaw said yes!  We are getting her the Ipod...she just asked for a new mp3 player, but she has been doing so well in school and other things, we figured it was okay to splurge.  It's been the year for her to really bloom!


----------



## cjbear

I am slowly figuring out how to use my new machine but had the first "eaten" shirt today.  

1. Do you think I can save the shirt or will the machine just grab onto the same place where it made the little hole? (the hole is in the shirt and the stabilizer) Should i hand-sew the hole shut and try again? (the hole is smaller than a pencil eraser I'd say)

2. When you first put down the material for the applique (Before it embroiders the nice thick outlining stitches over the edges) do you match the thread to the material even though those stitches get covered up?

Thanks for any help; I guess I should be happy I got through my first 6 shirts or so without incidents!


----------



## vester

MWGreene said:


> I LOVE the idea of the swing skirt with a tee. Did you use an iron on for the shirts? How did your DD do with the skirt at the parks? We are going in AUgust so I need clothing that will not be too hot!



Thanks!!!! 

She did really good with the skirts.....but.....some of the days when it was REALLY hot we just put them on over her shorts for the pictures, and then threw them back into the stroller, because....wow....it was hot


----------



## Diz-Mommy

vester said:


> I want you all to know how much you have inspried me.  Last year, I started making some things for my daughter, and it is ALL BECAUSE OF YOU GIRLS   You will never know how much you inspried me.
> 
> So take a look at what you inspried last year.....and thank you.



Your little girl is so precious and looks so happy in all her special dresses!  FABULOUS job Momma! 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Here's the outfits from Savannah's birthday weekend.  If it seems like I went overboard on Rebecca's dresses (but we don't really do that here, do we?) I plan on her wearing them again for our upcoming Dream cruise in June.  All the embroidery came from HeatherSue's shop, and I will admit to CASE-ing a few things from the Photobucket account that I fell in love with but aren't creative enough to come up with on my own.    If I did CASE something, I tried to give proper credit, just so nobody thinks I did this on my own.
> 
> Friday...MK day.  Savannah(14) wanted to wear something Birthday-ish, this is the night we'd end up at Ohana for dinner to celebrate, so I made her Heather's Birthday Girl.  Marissa(18) wanted a "My heart belongs to Prince Naveen" shirt and Heather was kind enough to add that to her big Valentine heart.  On the lower back left of the shirt is a little frog prince I didn't get a pic of.  Rebecca is wearing my version of Rapunzel.  I couldn't get a pattern I liked, so I made my own.  She loves it, and was happy the CM's called her Rapunzel all day.  Other little girls told their moms they wanted "THAT" dress when we walked by.  lol  The second pic shows more of the dress...she wanted the doll in the pic so everyone cold see that they were twins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday was Epcot day.  Savannah chose SE with the Minnie Bow.  Rebecca's Minnie dot dress is a remake of an old fav, using CarlaC's Simply Sweet, halter mode.  The last time I made the dress I didn't know how to use the embroidery unit on my machine, this time it was so much easier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday evening was our LaNouba night.  If you've never seen the show, it's worth the price of the tickets.  We've seen it before, but the big girls were very young and didn't remember it at all, Rebecca wasn't even around then.  She enjoyed it so much she was sitting on the edge of her seat trying to catch it all!  This dress is one I totally CASE'd from the Amazing Tom.  It's my favorite of all she wore all weekend.  I had to create the top because I couldnt find a pattern I liked.  The recently posted Daisy Kingdom would have worked, but I couldn't find it anywhere near me during the sale.   The broadcloth I chose to make it from ended up being a little sheer, so I made a peti out of more broadcloth, the double layer was enough to do the trick, and she liked the increased twirl factor it gave...so she wore it under all her dresses for the weekend.  You can see a bit of it in the first pic.  I realized when we got home I didn't have any good daylight pics of the dress, so I took the second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday, our last day...Marissa wore her favorite Alien shirt.  She got stopped quite a few times with people asking where she got it.  Savannah chose the colors and wording (and spelling) for her pirate Mickey...the words say "Dead mice tell no tails".  Rebecca's dress is CASE'd from HeatherSue...there have been many other versions here over the years, but I just fell in love with the little bluebird.  My only disappointment is that it doesn't show because it gets lost in the fullness of the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at last, something for me!  I made myself a Rosetta Bag.  I had already decided on the colors, but once I saw Nini's bag with the Mickey trim, I knew it was perfect.  I originally wasn't going to bother with the trim.  I got stopped a dozen or so times over the weekend to be asked where it came from.  This one is the large size, and though it's big, it worked for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Marissa and I were at DHS yesterday for a girls lunch (we do that when the younger 2 are in school and I have a Friday off) I saw this bag.  I like the "real" Rosetta better, don't you?  I think CarlaC was CASE'd!



The outfits are wonderful!!  I just love your Rapunzel dress! And Yes, I like the real Rosetta better too.  I'd buy yours before I'd buy that other off the rack for sure!  



erikawolf2004 said:


> Thank you so much!  It really was alot of fun to do the outfits and two other mom's helped cut out the fabric.  They looked so cute and had such a great time doing the show!
> Here you go:



What a cute group of kiddos!!  WOW!!  That had to have been a lot of work!! 



cjbear said:


> I am slowly figuring out how to use my new machine but had the first "eaten" shirt today.
> 
> 1. Do you think I can save the shirt or will the machine just grab onto the same place where it made the little hole? (the hole is in the shirt and the stabilizer) Should i hand-sew the hole shut and try again? (the hole is smaller than a pencil eraser I'd say)
> 
> 2. When you first put down the material for the applique (Before it embroiders the nice thick outlining stitches over the edges) do you match the thread to the material even though those stitches get covered up?
> 
> Thanks for any help; I guess I should be happy I got through my first 6 shirts or so without incidents!



1. Yes, I often try to salvage the shirt because I hate throwing things away.  Sometimes if my machine gets hung up and tries to eat something I'll even un-screw the presser foot to remove it along with the hooped half eaten shirt and try to gently free it.  Sometimes (although) not always, I've gotten away without a hole!  But if your hole is going to get covered up by applique material, I'd say there's no harm in trying to salvage the shirt.  Once I was doing a last minute shirt for myself before a trip and I cut a hole in it when I was trimming too close on the cut away stabilizer.  I didn't want to pitch the shirt though, so I found a small applique heart and stitched that over the hole. 

2. I try to use the same color thread for both the tack down stitch and the satin stitch.  Some say it doesn't matter, but it bugs me if I see a color peeking through so that's why I try to match.

Hope that helps!


----------



## vester

froggy33 said:


> There are some out there!  And actually I think they are CarlaC's many of them are just under SiSBoom....
> 
> https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/womens/jamiedressforwomenmisses0-181x-3xwomens.htm
> https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/womens/Dana-Top.htm
> https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/womens/Marlo-Top-Women-sizes.htm
> https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/womens/Amelia-Tunic-Shirt-Women-and-Junior-Sizes-6-Sizes-in-all.htm
> https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/womens/Shana-Bell-Sleeved-Tunic-Pattern-Sizes-XS-0-2-3X-24W-26W.htm
> https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/womens/Meghan-Peasant-Dress-Tops-for-Women-Sizes-Misses-0-18-Womens-1x-3x.htm
> 
> That's enough for now!  Good luck!



Thanks!!!!  I appreciate it   Anyone else have any more links????  The more the merrier!  I"m looking for something perfect for my little bit larger top that I would feel comfortable in.....I may do that first one though!  

Vester


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

cjbear said:


> I am slowly figuring out how to use my new machine but had the first "eaten" shirt today.
> 
> 1. Do you think I can save the shirt or will the machine just grab onto the same place where it made the little hole? (the hole is in the shirt and the stabilizer) Should i hand-sew the hole shut and try again? (the hole is smaller than a pencil eraser I'd say)
> 
> 2. When you first put down the material for the applique (Before it embroiders the nice thick outlining stitches over the edges) do you match the thread to the material even though those stitches get covered up?
> 
> Thanks for any help; I guess I should be happy I got through my first 6 shirts or so without incidents!




Sorry your shirt got eaten, it happens to all of us at one time or another.  I swear I just sneezed once and my machine had lunch when my eyes were closed.  Ive sucessfully repaired a small hole before, and it was covered up by the design so it wasn't noticable.  As for thread, I usually just pick a light shade, there's a beige that works well for me, and use that for my tackdown stitches.  I only change the thread when it
gets to the decoratve and satin stitches.


----------



## vester

Me again with a question I"m sure thats been asked a thousand times.  Where is a good place to get t-shirts that are good quality (not thin) for putting applique designs on?   I thought you girls would know better than anyone!!!!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

vester said:


> Me again with a question I"m sure thats been asked a thousand times.  Where is a good place to get t-shirts that are good quality (not thin) for putting applique designs on?   I thought you girls would know better than anyone!!!!!!



I get mine from Jiffy Shirts....in fact I just got my first shipment for our next Disney trip!  Time to get busy!



Nini


----------



## Jaylin

Hey girls, I need your opinion....Along with alot of you, I'm on the never-ending fence about getting a serger!  I had pretty much made up my mind that I was going to get the Brother 1034d from Wallyword ($229) 

I finally saw one listed on craigslist.  It's a Babylock Eclipse SX (not the jet air kind)  says barely used, like new....asking $300.....just the name babylock makes me think it's going to be better than the wallyworld one....anyone have any opinions on it?  What about the price?

THANKS!!!


----------



## dianemom2

vester said:


> Me again with a question I"m sure thats been asked a thousand times.  Where is a good place to get t-shirts that are good quality (not thin) for putting applique designs on?   I thought you girls would know better than anyone!!!!!!




I like to order from Jiffy too.  I also order a lot of shirts from Walmart.com.  They have nice, soft cotton shirts.  I love the inexpensive shipping!


----------



## dianemom2

cjbear said:


> I am slowly figuring out how to use my new machine but had the first "eaten" shirt today.
> 
> 1. Do you think I can save the shirt or will the machine just grab onto the same place where it made the little hole? (the hole is in the shirt and the stabilizer) Should i hand-sew the hole shut and try again? (the hole is smaller than a pencil eraser I'd say)
> 
> 2. When you first put down the material for the applique (Before it embroiders the nice thick outlining stitches over the edges) do you match the thread to the material even though those stitches get covered up?
> 
> Thanks for any help; I guess I should be happy I got through my first 6 shirts or so without incidents!



I have had lots of success hand sewing a small hole closed and then covering it with my design.  When I do the applique I usually cheat and use the whatever color thread is the first satin stitch color.  It saves a lot of thread changing.  I have found with the character appliques a lot of times the first satin stitch color is skin tone or peach so it covers up very nicely.



Jaylin said:


> Hey girls, I need your opinion....Along with alot of you, I'm on the never-ending fence about getting a serger!  I had pretty much made up my mind that I was going to get the Brother 1034d from Wallyword ($229)
> 
> I finally saw one listed on craigslist.  It's a Babylock Eclipse SX (not the jet air kind)  says barely used, like new....asking $300.....just the name babylock makes me think it's going to be better than the wallyworld one....anyone have any opinions on it?  What about the price?
> 
> THANKS!!!



I don't know anything about the Babylock Eclipse but I know that I LOVE my Babylock Ellageo 3.  The quality of the machine is wonderful and believe me, I give it a good workout!  That price sounds very good on the Eclipse SX.  I looked on ebay and they had a couple that sold in the last couple of weeks for $439 and for $535.


----------



## vester

NiniMorris said:


> I get mine from Jiffy Shirts....in fact I just got my first shipment for our next Disney trip!  Time to get busy!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Awesome site - which ones did you end up buying!?  

Vester


----------



## Granna4679

Behind again.  I am having a lingerie shower this coming weekend at my house (and yes, I made an embroidered gift...I will post later).  So....I had to clean house and gather things for that.  I have a couple things to post probably tomorrow that I was working on this past week. 

Thanks to everyone for the compliments and comments on the Epcot dress and the Butterfly dress.  

Aimee - I think I lost the quote but your cruise outfits are just out of this world...I love them.  I sewwwwww wish I had a cruise coming up to make them for.

I have a special folder on my computer for organizing my designs (and yes, I really need to back them up...thanks for reminding me).  I keep them in alphabetical order but I put a D in front of all of the Disney designs so they are easy to find (i.e. D-Mickey head).  




dianemom2 said:


> This is my first Vida.  I got the pattern last week and I tried it out.  It was pretty easy to make.  Although I have to say that I did not enjoy tracing the pattern.  I am not crazy about the yellow Pinkalicious wording on the top.  I should have changed the color of the wording even though it is yellow on the front of the book.  It doesn't stand out enough.  I certainly have plenty of other fabrics that I could have used!  I forgot to take pictures of the back but I did ruffles across the back.  They turned out a little crooked but not too bad.  I think my next try at the ruffles will go more smoothly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, since the family has received these I can post pictures of what I made for one of the big gives.



Wow...thats your first Vida?  I wouldn't have known.  You did a great job.  I really like the fabric you used on the sides and bottom too.  That is so cute.



erikawolf2004 said:


> I have a new baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first project with it....I figured a nightgown was a good place to check out the serger...my DD loves it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before the serger arrived I did these last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least, my daughter had her Spring Concert last night at school.  I made the costumes for her class...nothing special, but I thought they came out really cute.  They did a great job singing a Beattles song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to get another project out of that serger



Wow...I am in awe...you made all of those outfits for your DD's class.  What a great mom you are!!!!!!  

Congrats on the serger.  I really adore the outfit with the Kyoto pattern.  It is so unique.



NiniMorris said:


> ---
> 
> 
> Only because I know you will understand...
> 
> I went shopping today for some dishes to use when we dine outside.  I knew what I wanted and that I didn't want to spend vcery much money.  We were at Target...and they had 2 Mickey Mouse plates...kind of white with a comic book scene with a large Mickey in the middle (remind you of any fabric you've seen lately?) marked for only 26 CENTS!  So, my plans quickly changed...I am now the proud owner of 2 square Mickey plates, 2 square white plates, 2 square red plates, 2 square black plates, and 2 square red and white dots plates!  Along with a few red and black square bowls... Since the Mickey plates have a great deal of yellow in them, I bought some fabric to make some yellow napkins.
> 
> I think we might eat out side tonight...I'm sure burgers and hot dogs will taste great on Mickey plates!
> 
> 
> Nini



What a cute idea!  Can you take a picture of the table after you set it so we can see?????



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Here's the outfits from Savannah's birthday weekend.  If it seems like I went overboard on Rebecca's dresses (but we don't really do that here, do we?) I plan on her wearing them again for our upcoming Dream cruise in June.  All the embroidery came from HeatherSue's shop, and I will admit to CASE-ing a few things from the Photobucket account that I fell in love with but aren't creative enough to come up with on my own.    If I did CASE something, I tried to give proper credit, just so nobody thinks I did this on my own.
> 
> Friday...MK day.  Savannah(14) wanted to wear something Birthday-ish, this is the night we'd end up at Ohana for dinner to celebrate, so I made her Heather's Birthday Girl.  Marissa(18) wanted a "My heart belongs to Prince Naveen" shirt and Heather was kind enough to add that to her big Valentine heart.  On the lower back left of the shirt is a little frog prince I didn't get a pic of.  Rebecca is wearing my version of Rapunzel.  I couldn't get a pattern I liked, so I made my own.  She loves it, and was happy the CM's called her Rapunzel all day.  Other little girls told their moms they wanted "THAT" dress when we walked by.  lol  The second pic shows more of the dress...she wanted the doll in the pic so everyone cold see that they were twins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday was Epcot day.  Savannah chose SE with the Minnie Bow.  Rebecca's Minnie dot dress is a remake of an old fav, using CarlaC's Simply Sweet, halter mode.  The last time I made the dress I didn't know how to use the embroidery unit on my machine, this time it was so much easier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday evening was our LaNouba night.  If you've never seen the show, it's worth the price of the tickets.  We've seen it before, but the big girls were very young and didn't remember it at all, Rebecca wasn't even around then.  She enjoyed it so much she was sitting on the edge of her seat trying to catch it all!  This dress is one I totally CASE'd from the Amazing Tom.  It's my favorite of all she wore all weekend.  I had to create the top because I couldnt find a pattern I liked.  The recently posted Daisy Kingdom would have worked, but I couldn't find it anywhere near me during the sale.   The broadcloth I chose to make it from ended up being a little sheer, so I made a peti out of more broadcloth, the double layer was enough to do the trick, and she liked the increased twirl factor it gave...so she wore it under all her dresses for the weekend.  You can see a bit of it in the first pic.  I realized when we got home I didn't have any good daylight pics of the dress, so I took the second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday, our last day...Marissa wore her favorite Alien shirt.  She got stopped quite a few times with people asking where she got it.  Savannah chose the colors and wording (and spelling) for her pirate Mickey...the words say "Dead mice tell no tails".  Rebecca's dress is CASE'd from HeatherSue...there have been many other versions here over the years, but I just fell in love with the little bluebird.  My only disappointment is that it doesn't show because it gets lost in the fullness of the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at last, something for me!  I made myself a Rosetta Bag.  I had already decided on the colors, but once I saw Nini's bag with the Mickey trim, I knew it was perfect.  I originally wasn't going to bother with the trim.  I got stopped a dozen or so times over the weekend to be asked where it came from.  This one is the large size, and though it's big, it worked for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Marissa and I were at DHS yesterday for a girls lunch (we do that when the younger 2 are in school and I have a Friday off) I saw this bag.  I like the "real" Rosetta better, don't you?  I think CarlaC was CASE'd!



Oh My!! What a bunch of cuteness!  Your little ones dresses are just gorgeous.  I love it that so many people stopped you and asked about them and your purse.  Doesn't it make you so proud that you did it all yourself?  
Your older DDs shirts are very cute too....expecially the "My heart belongs to Prince Naveen."  What a cute idea.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Does anyone know of a seller that has the phrase "I solemnly swear I am up to no good"?  I know I saw it somewhere on here but it's been quite a while.  My two older sons are both huge HP fans and I thought I would make them some t-shirts since I haven't done anything for them on my embroidery machine yet.
> 
> TIA!



I am behind and someone may have already answered this in the pages I have yet to see but I know that Carol from Rubber Ducky Ranch was the one that wore that shirt to Disney.  She may have made it herself.  You might want to PM her and ask.

Now back to catching up!


----------



## 2girlsmommy

aimeeg said:


> My daughter designed this set. I think she did a pretty good job.


I love this!!  I have the same fabric and haven't figured out what to do with it!  What pattern is the skirt.  Thanks!
Erica


----------



## lovesdumbo

So many beautiful things posted!



VBAndrea said:


> Peanut and Monkey received their Big Give outfits.  For Peanut I made a Portrait Peasant Daisy Dress (sadly her bill is messed up and I already had to undo it once because my bobbin thread was acting up so was afraid to undo it again and really mess up the fabric).  For Monkey I made a coordinating Donald T-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the back of the dress only to show the skirt fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of Donald because I did this on a knit t-shirt -- woo hoo!!!
> (OK, I did most of it on cotton first but the entire border was done on the knit):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made bracelets for Mom and Peanut -- I made some to coordinate with the outfits I made and then standard Mickey ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Peanut is still in the hospital and not doing well.  I'm sure her mom would love some support and well wishes on the PTR:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2644384&page=25


You are WAY too hard on yourself!  Daisy looks AWESOME!  Noone will be getting so close to Peanut that they will be looking at every stitch.  When viewed from an appropriate distance Daisy is perfect!  LOVE the jewlery too.  Where do you get your Mickey Head beads?  I'm sure they will all be well loved.



billwendy said:


> Tim's Mickey crocs are BALD on the bottom!!!!! lol..he loves them so much - has the red ones....Hey if Dallas is done with that outfit, he can adopt Tim as his little brother -he'd LOVE Wally shorts. Tim loves his easy fit shorts - he is 6, just lost his first front tooth!! Im so not ready for him to be a big boy!!!!!


Worn crocs can be very dangerous!  My DS took a bad fall on the monorail ramp in worn crocs.  He wasn't running down or anything just slipped.  He banged up his knee but he could have hit his head.  I bought him new crocs when we got home.  About a month or so after the trip he was all sad that the scar on his knee was healing because it reminded him of Disney.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Katie's birthday is this weekend and she is getting an iPod touch and a Kindle...does anybody have a good cover that they have made and would like to share...I think I could knock out those by Friday!


My SIL gave me a touch for Christmas.  I read that they are rather fragile due to be so thin.  My SIL gave me a leather slip case but I bought one of these as I was afraid I would drop it when it wasn't in the case (I got it on sale or $20 a while ago):http://www.target.com/Incase-Metallic-Slider-Case-touch/dp/B004EQ81XO/ref=sc_qi_detailbutton


She gave my DH a Kindle for Christmas that only I have used.  She gave him a case for that too-like a book but I think I would have preferred a slip case as I think that would be more comforatable to hold.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Here's my fabric petti picture.  The waistband looks funny because I had to stretch it out to make it fit the hanger, Rebecca is a skinny chick.  All the tiers are 6" wide, and the waistband tier is 30" long, I turned over 1.25" for the elastic casing, only pressing the fold at this time.  All seams are 1/4" wide. I didn't make a side seam until all the tiers were sewn on, and stitched the elastic casing last.   I used my ruffle attachment to gather, which I've got preset at just a bit over 2x the length for gathers, I always allow for extra length when gathering something that isn't a specific measurement, for this I did all the ruffling at once, and started stitching from the top down, just cutting off the excess ruffle at the end, and then moved on to the next row.  The bottom edge is just a serged seam folded over and stitched.  Because I like the look, all the tier seams are topstitched, but its not really necessary.  The ruffling part took the longest, and the whole thing probably took less than 2 hours from cutting to finished project.  If you want more fullness, that's easy enough by either increasing your ruffle gathers to a higher setting, or making your tiers narrower and making more of them.  I've also seen similar pettis with layers of tulle ruffles on the outside of the fabric, but this was full enough for what I needed.


----------



## Amyhoff

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Here's the outfits from Savannah's birthday weekend.  If it seems like I went overboard on Rebecca's dresses (but we don't really do that here, do we?) I plan on her wearing them again for our upcoming Dream cruise in June.  All the embroidery came from HeatherSue's shop, and I will admit to CASE-ing a few things from the Photobucket account that I fell in love with but aren't creative enough to come up with on my own.    If I did CASE something, I tried to give proper credit, just so nobody thinks I did this on my own.
> 
> Friday...MK day.  Savannah(14) wanted to wear something Birthday-ish, this is the night we'd end up at Ohana for dinner to celebrate, so I made her Heather's Birthday Girl.  Marissa(18) wanted a "My heart belongs to Prince Naveen" shirt and Heather was kind enough to add that to her big Valentine heart.  On the lower back left of the shirt is a little frog prince I didn't get a pic of.  Rebecca is wearing my version of Rapunzel.  I couldn't get a pattern I liked, so I made my own.  She loves it, and was happy the CM's called her Rapunzel all day.  Other little girls told their moms they wanted "THAT" dress when we walked by.  lol  The second pic shows more of the dress...she wanted the doll in the pic so everyone cold see that they were twins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday was Epcot day.  Savannah chose SE with the Minnie Bow.  Rebecca's Minnie dot dress is a remake of an old fav, using CarlaC's Simply Sweet, halter mode.  The last time I made the dress I didn't know how to use the embroidery unit on my machine, this time it was so much easier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday evening was our LaNouba night.  If you've never seen the show, it's worth the price of the tickets.  We've seen it before, but the big girls were very young and didn't remember it at all, Rebecca wasn't even around then.  She enjoyed it so much she was sitting on the edge of her seat trying to catch it all!  This dress is one I totally CASE'd from the Amazing Tom.  It's my favorite of all she wore all weekend.  I had to create the top because I couldnt find a pattern I liked.  The recently posted Daisy Kingdom would have worked, but I couldn't find it anywhere near me during the sale.   The broadcloth I chose to make it from ended up being a little sheer, so I made a peti out of more broadcloth, the double layer was enough to do the trick, and she liked the increased twirl factor it gave...so she wore it under all her dresses for the weekend.  You can see a bit of it in the first pic.  I realized when we got home I didn't have any good daylight pics of the dress, so I took the second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday, our last day...Marissa wore her favorite Alien shirt.  She got stopped quite a few times with people asking where she got it.  Savannah chose the colors and wording (and spelling) for her pirate Mickey...the words say "Dead mice tell no tails".  Rebecca's dress is CASE'd from HeatherSue...there have been many other versions here over the years, but I just fell in love with the little bluebird.  My only disappointment is that it doesn't show because it gets lost in the fullness of the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at last, something for me!  I made myself a Rosetta Bag.  I had already decided on the colors, but once I saw Nini's bag with the Mickey trim, I knew it was perfect.  I originally wasn't going to bother with the trim.  I got stopped a dozen or so times over the weekend to be asked where it came from.  This one is the large size, and though it's big, it worked for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Marissa and I were at DHS yesterday for a girls lunch (we do that when the younger 2 are in school and I have a Friday off) I saw this bag.  I like the "real" Rosetta better, don't you?  I think CarlaC was CASE'd!



Wow!!  LOVE all of your creations!  After seeing Tangled, my daughter would love a Rapunzel dress like this.  It looks very similar to the Simplicity Snow White pattern, did you use that as a base for this dress?  The structure for snow White could work with some modifications.  Also, how did you attach the ribbon in the bodice?  It looks great!  I'd love to CASE you!!


----------



## Loodlow

So much to catch up on and I have missed yall so much! Had a great wish trip at GKTW, want to share a couple of pics ...more to come!


----------



## GoofItUp

Loodlow said:


>



These is ADORABLE!  Is this picture really early in the day?  Those shirts are still white...impressive!


----------



## vester

2girlsmommy said:


> I love this!!  I have the same fabric and haven't figured out what to do with it!  What pattern is the skirt.  Thanks!
> Erica



Funny!  I have the same fabric too and I'm trying to figure out what to do with it haha!!! Great minds think alike  

Vester


----------



## SallyfromDE

weluvdizne said:


> [SIZE="6"[COLOR="Red"]]Question[[/COLOR]/SIZE]
> Where is the best place to sell fabric that I decided I can part with?  None of it is Disney.  Mostly odds and ends, some kids prints, some holidays, some back to school.  I don't know if I should use ebay or etsy.  I have only listed a princess pattern on etsy and it never sold.  I do regularly sell on ebay, just never sold any fabric.  Any other suggestions?
> Thanks for the advice.



I buy fabric from both. But if you've done well with Ebay, I'd go there first. I think fabric can be hard to buy, unless your looking for something specific, so if you can co-ordinate and make "lots" or "bundles", people seem to look for  those key words. 




WyomingMomof6 said:


> Beautiful!  I have been looking all over for Tangled fabric, I can't even find it online!



My JoAnnes has it, PM if you would like me to stop and get you some. 



fortheluvofpooh said:


> I have not been on this board for ages, kind of got out of sewing. HOWEVER I am back. We are going to wdw in August so I want to do up a few of the tank top dresses for DDs and DN. For a ribbed tank top what fabric do you suggest to use for the skirting? Would you use a stiff cotton or a poly blend ?



You're using an existing shirt? And by cotton or blend, do you mean knit, or cotton like quilting fabric? I'd look at the % of the poly. A little is good because it will keep the wrinkles at bay. But too much can be warm. But it may not be a big deal, as the tshirt dresses tend to be billowy, kwim?



melmathis said:


> i have a question...... for anyone who does applique of characters or their faces, do you use coloring books for patterns or do you use other things??????
> flower1:



In the past, I had used coloring book pages. I enlarge to the size I want. If you have trouble with the back side of the page bleeding through, and make it hard to see the lines, use a black peice of construction paper behind it when you make your copy. You can also do an online search for coloring pages. 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Muslin is usually 100% cotton, and other than the wrinkle factor after washing, I can't see that it would matter, though you might want to see how it looks under something white, since the cream color might show through a bit.



You can get bleached muslin that is white. 



vester said:


> I want you all to know how much you have inspried me.  Last year, I started making some things for my daughter, and it is ALL BECAUSE OF YOU GIRLS   You will never know how much you inspried me.
> 
> So take a look at what you inspried last year.....and thank you.



Everything is adorable. Including DD!! 



TinyDancer said:


> I don't sew, but I've seen some amazing work here!
> 
> You ladies are awesome!!
> 
> Is there a list of etsy stores that you all have so I can buy stuff??



check some of the signatures on the posts, they will have the id's. 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Just wanted to update....
> 
> FIL is out of the hospital completely and has been moved to a rehab facility.  His place on the UNOS list has not been affected by the MRSA, so now we just wait.  His wife is doing good, I think I already posted that they think it was her gall bladder.  But then, I also just found out her mother has been in the hospital too and has now been moved to the same rehab center as my FIL.  I feel so sorry for all the running around she has been doing.  My FIL still insist on us not coming until our vacation in June unless he gets the transplant, then we will go up.
> 
> So, in other news, as some of you know me and DH have been trying for 3 years to take a trip just the two of us, he always was trying for Vegas.  So, unless something happens, this is the year!  We aren't going to Vegas...we are going to NYC!!!!  I am so excited!  This will be my first trip on a plane and my first trip to NYC.  I have everything booked; hotel, 2 day bus tour, and today I am buying the plane tickets.  We are going in July, so now, I think I will make the new Sis Boom sundress for me.  I want something cool and comfortable to wear and that looks great!



Glad the family is doing better. 

NYC in the summer can be brutal!! PM, I think I have some maps if you'd liked me send them to you as a head start on planning. My BFF, was just there with her DD, and was telling me about an amazing resturant they went to, I can find out where that is, if you'd like. 



cjbear said:


> I am slowly figuring out how to use my new machine but had the first "eaten" shirt today.
> 
> 1. Do you think I can save the shirt or will the machine just grab onto the same place where it made the little hole? (the hole is in the shirt and the stabilizer) Should i hand-sew the hole shut and try again? (the hole is smaller than a pencil eraser I'd say)
> 
> 2. When you first put down the material for the applique (Before it embroiders the nice thick outlining stitches over the edges) do you match the thread to the material even though those stitches get covered up?
> 
> Thanks for any help; I guess I should be happy I got through my first 6 shirts or so without incidents!



You might want to try and use some fraycheck on the hole, so it won't run in the wash. I had this happen to me, and I put a peice of tear away on the top of the stitching where the where the hole was, so the needle wouln't push the fabric back down into the machine again. And it worked. You might want to give that a shot. 

The tack down stitch? I usually just use white or whatever is in my machine.


----------



## aimeeg

2girlsmommy said:


> I love this!!  I have the same fabric and haven't figured out what to do with it!  What pattern is the skirt.  Thanks!
> Erica



Thanks! No pattern! It's just a gathered skirt. 

VESTER- I love the outfits you posted but  . . . I think Jessie is my fav!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Amyhoff said:


> Wow!!  LOVE all of your creations!  After seeing Tangled, my daughter would love a Rapunzel dress like this.  It looks very similar to the Simplicity Snow White pattern, did you use that as a base for this dress?  The structure for snow White could work with some modifications.  Also, how did you attach the ribbon in the bodice?  It looks great!  I'd love to CASE you!!



I'm not familiar with that pattern, but probably anything would work if you tweak it to make it more Rapunzel-like.  A few years ago I made a shirred back corset top, I can't even remember where I found the pattern, but remembered the basic directions for it, only I added an armhole curve to set in the sleeves, which have elastic on the top instead of a real, set in sleeve.  I wanted the shirred back for a close yet comfy fit, and to avoid a zipper.  The front is like a corset, the pink ribbon really laces up through ribbon loops, they're set in the seams...officially I think this style is called princess seams, lol.  I decided on a bodice front measurement after measuring Rebecca wearing a tight fitting t-shirt, going from each side seam across the front, decided how long I wanted the front to be and then then hand drew the sweetheart neckline.  Then I cut that into 3 pieces, added seam allowances, and that was my bodice front.  Confused yet?    I had this running through my brain for weeks before I finally took the plunge, and then first made a trial run out of muslin.


----------



## miprender

VBAndrea said:


> Made this for dd ~ it's all cat fabric from Joann's Debbie Mumm collection that I bought BEFORE the big sale (it was 40% off, but had I only known I owuld have waited longer!).  And sorry the photos are fuzzy -- I forgot to change the camera setting.
> 
> Dress (Frankenpatterned Simply Sweet assembly and sizing, but kind of made up the rest of it):
> 
> With Purse:



Great job Andrea it is so pretty.



vester said:


> I want you all to know how much you have inspried me.  Last year, I started making some things for my daughter, and it is ALL BECAUSE OF YOU GIRLS   You will never know how much you inspried me.
> 
> So take a look at what you inspried last year.....and thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and even these:



Love all the pictures. It looks like you had great weather.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Just wanted to update....
> 
> FIL is out of the hospital completely and has been moved to a rehab facility.  His place on the UNOS list has not been affected by the MRSA, so now we just wait.  His wife is doing good, I think I already posted that they think it was her gall bladder.  But then, I also just found out her mother has been in the hospital too and has now been moved to the same rehab center as my FIL.  I feel so sorry for all the running around she has been doing.  My FIL still insist on us not coming until our vacation in June unless he gets the transplant, then we will go up.
> 
> So, in other news, as some of you know me and DH have been trying for 3 years to take a trip just the two of us, he always was trying for Vegas.  So, unless something happens, this is the year!  We aren't going to Vegas...we are going to NYC!!!!  I am so excited!  This will be my first trip on a plane and my first trip to NYC.  I have everything booked; hotel, 2 day bus tour, and today I am buying the plane tickets.  We are going in July, so now, I think I will make the new Sis Boom sundress for me.  I want something cool and comfortable to wear and that looks great!



So glad to hear about your FIL
We live about 4hrs from NYC but I have only been once. My mom went in November and walked around the Garment district and came back with some awesome fabric. Maybe you can convince DH to take a stroll down that way on your trip.



cjbear said:


> I am slowly figuring out how to use my new machine but had the first "eaten" shirt today.
> 
> 1. Do you think I can save the shirt or will the machine just grab onto the same place where it made the little hole? (the hole is in the shirt and the stabilizer) Should i hand-sew the hole shut and try again? (the hole is smaller than a pencil eraser I'd say)
> 
> 2. When you first put down the material for the applique (Before it embroiders the nice thick outlining stitches over the edges) do you match the thread to the material even though those stitches get covered up?
> 
> Thanks for any help; I guess I should be happy I got through my first 6 shirts or so without incidents!



1. I have tried to salvage shirts too. I usually just hand sew over the whole if it is not too big.

2. I also try to use the same thread as the satin stitches because the tack down thread sometimes peeks out if you use different colors.



vester said:


> Me again with a question I"m sure thats been asked a thousand times.  Where is a good place to get t-shirts that are good quality (not thin) for putting applique designs on?   I thought you girls would know better than anyone!!!!!!



Jiffy shirts are good, but I have been able to stock up on shirts for the kids at Target, Walmart and Old Navy and I purchased some shirts for DH and I at Kohls.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Here's my fabric petti picture.  The waistband looks funny because I had to stretch it out to make it fit the hanger, Rebecca is a skinny chick.  All the tiers are 6" wide, and the waistband tier is 30" long, I turned over 1.25" for the elastic casing, only pressing the fold at this time.  All seams are 1/4" wide. I didn't make a side seam until all the tiers were sewn on, and stitched the elastic casing last.   I used my ruffle attachment to gather, which I've got preset at just a bit over 2x the length for gathers, I always allow for extra length when gathering something that isn't a specific measurement, for this I did all the ruffling at once, and started stitching from the top down, just cutting off the excess ruffle at the end, and then moved on to the next row.  The bottom edge is just a serged seam folded over and stitched.  Because I like the look, all the tier seams are topstitched, but its not really necessary.  The ruffling part took the longest, and the whole thing probably took less than 2 hours from cutting to finished project.  If you want more fullness, that's easy enough by either increasing your ruffle gathers to a higher setting, or making your tiers narrower and making more of them.  I've also seen similar pettis with layers of tulle ruffles on the outside of the fabric, but this was full enough for what I needed.



Wow great job on the petti skirt.




Loodlow said:


> So much to catch up on and I have missed yall so much! Had a great wish trip at GKTW, want to share a couple of pics ...more to come!



I love this outfit


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Loodlow said:


> So much to catch up on and I have missed yall so much! Had a great wish trip at GKTW, want to share a couple of pics ...more to come!



SO CUTE!!  I love those black and white sets!!


Question...

I've been searching and searching for a picture I'm pretty sure I saw on this thread somewhere in thread numbers' past.  It's an ADORABLE Sleeping Beauty dress, I can somewhat still see it in my head.  It was half pink and half blue.  I believe it was made for a birthday dress for a little girl possibly 4 years old or younger, she was a cute little blonde and even the hair bows in each piggy tail coordinated with one blue and one pink.  Anyhow, I swore at the time if I ever was blessed with a little girl of my own that I'd CASE it to the T.  Fortunately, I have that little girl to sew for now!  Unfortunately, I didn't save the pic or bookmark   Help, please


----------



## billwendy

QUESTION????


When working in the free version of Stitch Era, how do you get your words to Bend?? I've dont what the tutorial says, but I must be missing something!!! I want the word to be in an arch, like a rainbow - but all I get is straight - like a board!!! lol??? Any ideas??? Also, say I'd like to put wording above or below a design, is there a way to move the design up or down within the space to create room???

Also, in that program, I cant find my hoop? I have a vertical 5x7 for my PE 770???


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Diz-Mommy said:


> SO CUTE!!  I love those black and white sets!!
> 
> 
> Question...
> 
> I've been searching and searching for a picture I'm pretty sure I saw on this thread somewhere in thread numbers' past.  It's an ADORABLE Sleeping Beauty dress, I can somewhat still see it in my head.  It was half pink and half blue.  I believe it was made for a birthday dress for a little girl possibly 4 years old or younger, she was a cute little blonde and even the hair bows in each piggy tail coordinated with one blue and one pink.  Anyhow, I swore at the time if I ever was blessed with a little girl of my own that I'd CASE it to the T.  Fortunately, I have that little girl to sew for now!  Unfortunately, I didn't save the pic or bookmark   Help, please




Did you look in  the Disboutique Photobucket account?  I think I remember seeing it there recently, or something similar, I remember the two color dress.  Directions to acess the account are on page 1.


----------



## chellewashere

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Here's my fabric petti picture.  The waistband looks funny because I had to stretch it out to make it fit the hanger, Rebecca is a skinny chick.  All the tiers are 6" wide, and the waistband tier is 30" long, I turned over 1.25" for the elastic casing, only pressing the fold at this time.  All seams are 1/4" wide. I didn't make a side seam until all the tiers were sewn on, and stitched the elastic casing last.   I used my ruffle attachment to gather, which I've got preset at just a bit over 2x the length for gathers, I always allow for extra length when gathering something that isn't a specific measurement, for this I did all the ruffling at once, and started stitching from the top down, just cutting off the excess ruffle at the end, and then moved on to the next row.  The bottom edge is just a serged seam folded over and stitched.  Because I like the look, all the tier seams are topstitched, but its not really necessary.  The ruffling part took the longest, and the whole thing probably took less than 2 hours from cutting to finished project.  If you want more fullness, that's easy enough by either increasing your ruffle gathers to a higher setting, or making your tiers narrower and making more of them.  I've also seen similar pettis with layers of tulle ruffles on the outside of the fabric, but this was full enough for what I needed.



Awesome thanks have the whole thing saved in a word thingy now gonna try that this weekend. Still trying to figure out ruffles not at all a strong point of mine!! Thanks again for showing this and how to do it!!


----------



## fortheluvofpooh

fortheluvofpooh said:


> I have not been on this board for ages, kind of got out of sewing. HOWEVER I am back. We are going to wdw in August so I want to do up a few of the tank top dresses for DDs and DN. For a ribbed tank top what fabric do you suggest to use for the skirting? Would you use a stiff cotton or a poly blend ?



yes I would be attaching the skirt to the shirt.


----------



## SarahJN

TinkerbelleMom said:


>



Thanks for sharing.  I was thinking of trying to do something with tulle but it is really scratchy.  Sometimes my girls pull their tutus up under their dresses for massive puff.  



Loodlow said:


> So much to catch up on and I have missed yall so much! Had a great wish trip at GKTW, want to share a couple of pics ...more to come!



Those are adorable outfits and adorable girls.



vester said:


>



I love how your DD is posing.  She is so cute and those are fantastic outfits.


----------



## aboveH20

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I applaud you doing that!  I don't know if I wold tackle making a bear!  My Granny used to make bears and dolls...she made most of my stuffed animals growing up.  I am not sure I will ever try that...thanks for trying it for me!  I think it turned out very cute!



That's the way I look at it.  I tried it so others don't have to.  Just another service I provide.  



VBAndrea said:


> I think it's adorable.  My hand was in my last photo too and the hand model agents have been calling nonstop!



I was gone all day; I'm thinking I'd better check my answering machine.  Too late to call back any New York based agents, but I can probably still get the west coast ones.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

chellewashere said:


> Awesome thanks have the whole thing saved in a word thingy now gonna try that this weekend. Still trying to figure out ruffles not at all a strong point of mine!! Thanks again for showing this and how to do it!!



This is one thing a ruffler attachment works great on, totally worth the $30.00 I spent on it years ago.  CarlaC has a free tute on how to use it, before reading that, I kind of struggled with it.  If it's in your budget, I highly recommend one.  It doesn't work for all things that need gathering, but really speeds up things when it does.  When I need to gather something like a skirt to a bodice, I use the zigzag over floss method.   I've got a special foot just for this, I think its called a multi-cord foot.  There are all sorts of holes in it to feed decorative threads through, I just use the middle one...this keeps the zig-zag centered over the gather cord (I use fine crochet cotton) and prevents you from accidentally catching it as you stitch.  I'm sure there are directions in the bookmarks, but using the special foot makes it heaps easier.


----------



## Fruto76

I need some help. I have been trying unsuccessfully to download SEU. I get the code, then I hit next, it acts like it downloads, I hit open and get a ton of this

%PDF-1.5 %µµµµ 1 0 obj <<>>> endobj 2 0 obj <> endobj 3 0 obj <<<>/XObject<>/ProcSet[/PDF/Text/ImageB/ImageC/ImageI] >>/Annots[ 11 0 R 12 0 R 18 0 R 19 0 R] /MediaBox[ 0 0 595.4 842] /Contents 4 0 R/Group<>/Tabs/S/StructParents 0>> endobj 4 0 obj <> stream x½[moÛFþnÀÿ¥"¦¸Ëå[Q»ÈázMÏÎ¤h¶Ò¤JIIz¿þfväRäÅA$j¹ÜyÙyyf½-·éS¼ØZ?ü0{»ÝÆU²´>Íõo³?×ÉìCüæñ6-

I'm sure I am missing something. What am I doing wrong? Did you all download directly from internet or did you get a CD? I tried to get the CD but it wont allow me to choose a shipping method.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Fruto76 said:


> I need some help. I have been trying unsuccessfully to download SEU. I get the code, then I hit next, it acts like it downloads, I hit open and get a ton of this
> 
> %PDF-1.5 %µµµµ 1 0 obj <<>>> endobj 2 0 obj <> endobj 3 0 obj <<<>/XObject<>/ProcSet[/PDF/Text/ImageB/ImageC/ImageI] >>/Annots[ 11 0 R 12 0 R 18 0 R 19 0 R] /MediaBox[ 0 0 595.4 842] /Contents 4 0 R/Group<>/Tabs/S/StructParents 0>> endobj 4 0 obj <> stream x½[moÛFþnÀÿ¥"¦¸Ëå[Q»ÈázMÏÎ¤h¶Ò¤JIIz¿þfväRäÅA$j¹ÜyÙyyf½-·éS¼ØZ?ü0{»ÝÆU²´>Íõo³?×ÉìCüæñ6-
> 
> I'm sure I am missing something. What am I doing wrong? Did you all download directly from internet or did you get a CD? I tried to get the CD but it wont allow me to choose a shipping method.




I've tried both, but for some reason it doesn't agree with my computer.  I get an error message that's different than the one you posted, but it says "fatal error, program will close now" and goes no further.  I have no clue how to fix it, so I gave up.


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

aimeeg said:


> My daughter designed this set. I think she did a pretty good job.



ADORABLE!!!



MyDisneyTrio said:


>



That is too cute!!!



tricia said:


> A baby Bubble for Kaitlyn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some other stuff I have been up to too.
> 
> Wrist cuffs for some other family members.



Great work!!!  



VBAndrea said:


>



My cat lover DD would love that!!



fortheluvofpooh said:


> I have not been on this board for ages, kind of got out of sewing. HOWEVER I am back. We are going to wdw in August so I want to do up a few of the tank top dresses for DDs and DN. For a ribbed tank top what fabric do you suggest to use for the skirting? Would you use a stiff cotton or a poly blend ?



I would go with broadcloth as well.  



aboveH20 said:


>



That is so sweet!!



vester said:


>



Great job!!!



TinyDancer said:


> Is there a list of etsy stores that you all have so I can buy stuff??



No one is allowed to sell on disboards.  But....check the siggies and you can see who has etsy shops.  



vester said:


> Where is a good place to get t-shirts that are good quality (not thin) for putting applique designs on?   I thought you girls would know better than anyone!!!!!!



I have also ordered from jiffy but I also have just gotten most of our shirts from either Wal-Mart, Children's Place or Target.  



Loodlow said:


>



too too cute!


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

Birthday party season has ramped up around here and we have 3 parties in 2 weeks.  These girls all have AGDs.  I love being frugal so I thought I would make a doll outfit as a gift for each girl.  I tried my hand at a few outfits for DD8's dolls.  Here are the results.






This one matches DD's Easter Dress





She loved them when she got home from school!! She immediately switched their outfits!





The only thing is now she wants me to put some kind of monogramming/embroidery on them!


----------



## labruto4

We jsut got back from our Mother Daughter Weekend and had a blast!  I'm so glad to have gotten to spend some time with my DD alone.  Thank you so much for all of your ideas!  She felt so special with all of the attention she got from the characters, CMs and other guests.  Here are some pics from our trip. 

Alice - "It's almost as though I'm looking through a looking glass. You look just like me! What's you're name?"
Lauren - "Lauren"
Alice - "I would've thought it was Alice"




















for Mary, I just sewed bows onto a confirmation dress and made a sash










Thank you again for sharing your creations!  What an encouragement and inspiration!


----------



## Colleen27

Quick question - Where have y'all had luck finding the cow print fabric for Jessie outfits? Neither of my Joanns or the closest Hobby Lobby have had it when I've been in there, and DD2 really wants a Jessie dress!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

SallyfromDE said:


> Glad the family is doing better.
> 
> NYC in the summer can be brutal!! PM, I think I have some maps if you'd liked me send them to you as a head start on planning. My BFF, was just there with her DD, and was telling me about an amazing resturant they went to, I can find out where that is, if you'd like.



I will PM you...I'm happy with any planning help or advice...Like I said, we have out hotel, we are staying at Staybridge Suites Times Square and that came as a package deal with the 48 hours tour thing on the bus...it worked out much cheaper than buying them separate. We have plans to not eat that much in sit down rest's except for a good deli...as a southerner I have never been to a real good deli...I will in NYC!!!  I know it will be hot...I can deal with heat better than cold!



miprender said:


> So glad to hear about your FIL
> We live about 4hrs from NYC but I have only been once. My mom went in November and walked around the Garment district and came back with some awesome fabric. Maybe you can convince DH to take a stroll down that way on your trip.





He pretty much is up for where ever I want to go...this is my first trip and he has been once before, but way before me!


Thanks again to all the kind words about my FIL.  DH talked to him tonight and he sounded good.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Colleen27 said:


> Quick question - Where have y'all had luck finding the cow print fabric for Jessie outfits? Neither of my Joanns or the closest Hobby Lobby have had it when I've been in there, and DD2 really wants a Jessie dress!



I've had good luck in both those places, and Walmart when they had fabrics.  It's in with the calicos, in with the blacks usually at JoAnn's &HL...I don't remember exactly where in Walmart, but it was on the wall and not a floor shelf, if that makes sense.


----------



## labruto4

Colleen27 said:


> Quick question - Where have y'all had luck finding the cow print fabric for Jessie outfits? Neither of my Joanns or the closest Hobby Lobby have had it when I've been in there, and DD2 really wants a Jessie dress!



I got it from Joann's also.


----------



## cogero

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I will PM you...I'm happy with any planning help or advice...Like I said, we have out hotel, we are staying at Staybridge Suites Times Square and that came as a package deal with the 48 hours tour thing on the bus...it worked out much cheaper than buying them separate. We have plans to not eat that much in sit down rest's except for a good deli...as a southerner I have never been to a real good deli...I will in NYC!!!  I know it will be hot...I can deal with heat better than cold!
> 
> 
> .



Also remember it gets really humid here in NY during the summer. I will admit one of the best things about NY is the food.


----------



## froggy33

billwendy said:


> QUESTION????
> 
> 
> When working in the free version of Stitch Era, how do you get your words to Bend?? I've dont what the tutorial says, but I must be missing something!!! I want the word to be in an arch, like a rainbow - but all I get is straight - like a board!!! lol??? Any ideas??? Also, say I'd like to put wording above or below a design, is there a way to move the design up or down within the space to create room???
> 
> Also, in that program, I cant find my hoop? I have a vertical 5x7 for my PE 770???



Okay!  I got it (wish I had looked harder when I needed to do this. To bend the word, first choose the font and type the word.  Then in the arrange pull down, choose which one you want.  If you do the templates it automatically does it.  But if you choose one of the defaults, for example the upper arc you have to use the little handles on the border of the word (the little circles that change the size and what not).  At first it is just straight and looks like nothing has happened, but on the upper arc the bottom middle little circle makes it arc up.  Just click and drag it however you want.

Are you talking about moving a design you bought form someone else, so that you can add a name?  I just open up the PES in SEU and then using the select object arrow and drag a box around the whole design to select it all, then you can move it so that it fits in the hoop.  Then add the word.

As for the hoop, it doesn't really matter.  I also have the PE770.  I think they have the right one in the horizontal hoop, but I just use another Brother models vertical 5.118x7.08.  It doesn't really affect the machine, it is just used as guidance.

Good luck!
Jessica


----------



## vester

Colleen27 said:


> Quick question - Where have y'all had luck finding the cow print fabric for Jessie outfits? Neither of my Joanns or the closest Hobby Lobby have had it when I've been in there, and DD2 really wants a Jessie dress!



I found it at Joanns last year.....those were all pics from our trip last year!  

Maybe online at Joanns????

Vester


----------



## vester

labruto4 said:


> We jsut got back from our Mother Daughter Weekend and had a blast!  I'm so glad to have gotten to spend some time with my DD alone.  Thank you so much for all of your ideas!  She felt so special with all of the attention she got from the characters, CMs and other guests.  Here are some pics from our trip.
> 
> Alice - "It's almost as though I'm looking through a looking glass. You look just like me! What's you're name?"
> Lauren - "Lauren"
> Alice - "I would've thought it was Alice"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for Mary, I just sewed bows onto a confirmation dress and made a sash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again for sharing your creations!  What an encouragement and inspiration!



Awesome - very very good job mama!  

Vester


----------



## livndisney

http://www.joann.com/joann/search/s...////UserSearch1=cow fabric&_requestid=1619929


3.49 online at Joanns.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

I'm too lazy to go back and see who wanted to see the front of the bowling shirt but here it is.  This is the best pic I have of it.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

labruto4 said:


> for Mary, I just sewed bows onto a confirmation dress and made a sash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again for sharing your creations!  What an encouragement and inspiration!



Those are just great!  



vester said:


> and even these:




Great job!  I started sewing because of this board too.  I hadn't touched a machine in over 20 years and now I'm addicted!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

tricia said:


> Now that my Big Give gifts have been received I can post them here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A



I love the Pooh outfits, so cute!  Great table runners too!





VBAndrea said:


> With Purse:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purse (mini messenger bag) alone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.falafelandthebee.com/?p=4931



Cute outfit and bag!


----------



## VBAndrea

tricia said:


> Now that my Big Give gifts have been received I can post them here.
> 
> A Simply Sweet Halter for January
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A baby Bubble for Kaitlyn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some other stuff I have been up to too.
> 
> Easter Table runner for a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easter table runner for my mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simpsons wrist cuff for my DS9 (on my wrist for photo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrist cuffs for some other family members.


I've never seen wrist cuffs before ~ I think my kids might like them but I'm in fear of what they might find to put in the zippered pocket!  My dd filled her new messenger bag with rocks yesterday and then brought them in and dumped them out on the kitchen island just as I was startig to get dinner ready!
I saw January and sis with their Pooh outfits and they really seem to like them -- who wouldn't!  They are adorable.

And great job on the table runners.



lovesdumbo said:


> You are WAY too hard on yourself!  Daisy looks AWESOME!  Noone will be getting so close to Peanut that they will be looking at every stitch.  When viewed from an appropriate distance Daisy is perfect!  LOVE the jewlery too.  Where do you get your Mickey Head beads?  I'm sure they will all be well loved.


I made the Mickey head beads out of clay.  I am not very good at working with clay, but they were pretty easy to do.  I just hope the ears don't fall off!  I really need to make some more -- I only made two or three to experiment.



Loodlow said:


> So much to catch up on and I have missed yall so much! Had a great wish trip at GKTW, want to share a couple of pics ...more to come!


Cute girls!  I particularly love the black and white combo.



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> Birthday party season has ramped up around here and we have 3 parties in 2 weeks.  These girls all have AGDs.  I love being frugal so I thought I would make a doll outfit as a gift for each girl.  I tried my hand at a few outfits for DD8's dolls.  Here are the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one matches DD's Easter Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loved them when she got home from school!! She immediately switched their outfits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing is now she wants me to put some kind of monogramming/embroidery on them!


Those look great.  I only made outfit thus far for my dd's AG as her interest in it lasted for no more than a week 



labruto4 said:


> We jsut got back from our Mother Daughter Weekend and had a blast!  I'm so glad to have gotten to spend some time with my DD alone.  Thank you so much for all of your ideas!  She felt so special with all of the attention she got from the characters, CMs and other guests.  Here are some pics from our trip.
> 
> Alice - "It's almost as though I'm looking through a looking glass. You look just like me! What's you're name?"
> Lauren - "Lauren"
> Alice - "I would've thought it was Alice"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for Mary, I just sewed bows onto a confirmation dress and made a sash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again for sharing your creations!  What an encouragement and inspiration!


Wow!!!  Great outfits and it does look like your dd gots oodles of attention.  Your Jasmine is soooo cute!



Colleen27 said:


> Quick question - Where have y'all had luck finding the cow print fabric for Jessie outfits? Neither of my Joanns or the closest Hobby Lobby have had it when I've been in there, and DD2 really wants a Jessie dress!


I've seen it at Joann's and Walmart (yes, we have two SuperWalmarts that still carry fabric, though my favorite one is still in the process of converting to a SuperWalmart and I fear their collection of fabric may downsize).


----------



## DMGeurts

TMTQ yesterday!  You were some busy ladies!!!  I loved everything!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I'm too lazy to go back and see who wanted to see the front of the bowling shirt but here it is.  This is the best pic I have of it.



Thanks for the front of the shirt - it is adorable.  I love that red Mickey fabric!

D~


----------



## miprender

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> Birthday party season has ramped up around here and we have 3 parties in 2 weeks.  These girls all have AGDs.  I love being frugal so I thought I would make a doll outfit as a gift for each girl.  I tried my hand at a few outfits for DD8's dolls.  Here are the results.
> 
> 
> She loved them when she got home from school!! She immediately switched their outfits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing is now she wants me to put some kind of monogramming/embroidery on them!



Those came out great. That will be great gifts. I know of one DD that would love outfits for her AG dolls.



labruto4 said:


> We jsut got back from our Mother Daughter Weekend and had a blast!  I'm so glad to have gotten to spend some time with my DD alone.  Thank you so much for all of your ideas!  She felt so special with all of the attention she got from the characters, CMs and other guests.  Here are some pics from our trip.
> 
> Alice - "It's almost as though I'm looking through a looking glass. You look just like me! What's you're name?"
> Lauren - "Lauren"
> Alice - "I would've thought it was Alice"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for Mary, I just sewed bows onto a confirmation dress and made a sash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again for sharing your creations!  What an encouragement and inspiration!



WOW love the pics. Did you change her outfit for each character?



Colleen27 said:


> Quick question - Where have y'all had luck finding the cow print fabric for Jessie outfits? Neither of my Joanns or the closest Hobby Lobby have had it when I've been in there, and DD2 really wants a Jessie dress!



I have never seen it at my Joanne's either but I had found some at a Walmart in North Conway,NH. They still carry fabric at that one (or at least they did I haven't been up there since Oct)



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I'm too lazy to go back and see who wanted to see the front of the bowling shirt but here it is.  This is the best pic I have of it.



It wasn't me that asked but I just wanted to comment that your children are so beautiful. Love that smile on your DS


----------



## MWGreene

I've been inspired! Yeah!! I hear there is a quilting store hear that might have better/more up to date fabric than fabricland! I have plans to make two twirly skirt outfits. One for AKL and one for DHS. For DHS I would love to embroider a sorcerer's hat. Do you think this will be tough to do? I need to find a good pic first. Any suggestions before I dive into google? I'm going to check in the photobucket site first! Yeah!


----------



## labruto4

miprender said:


> WOW love the pics. Did you change her outfit for each character?



Thanks!  I dressed her in a tank top and short shorts, had a bag of 4 outfits and then when we saw a character, we pulled out that dress, through it over her tank & shorts, and jumped in line.  I made the Carla C's Simply Sweet so they would be light and sun-dress-like.


----------



## NiniMorris

Busy, busy day coming up!  I have shirts and designs in for half of our shirts for upcoming Disney trip; I have an order for 50 shirts for a t ball league; one order for a dress; 3 or 4 embroidery only jobs; AND I bought the key fob findings and an in the hoop pattern for them!

Feast or Famine!  I have had nothing to do for the past few weeks, and now...oh did I forget to mention the kids are out of school and DS has an appointment today with his therapist ...2 hours away!

There have been some really great things posted lately!  

Hope that all those who had the wild weather yesterday was safe and wishing safety to all those in harms way today..Looks like Disney may be under the gun today!




Nini


----------



## Diz-Mommy

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Did you look in  the Disboutique Photobucket account?  I think I remember seeing it there recently, or something similar, I remember the two color dress.  Directions to acess the account are on page 1.



I thought I'd find it there too, but no luck so far.  Any idea which folder you saw it in?    



labruto4 said:


> We jsut got back from our Mother Daughter Weekend and had a blast!  I'm so glad to have gotten to spend some time with my DD alone.  Thank you so much for all of your ideas!  She felt so special with all of the attention she got from the characters, CMs and other guests.  Here are some pics from our trip.
> 
> Alice - "It's almost as though I'm looking through a looking glass. You look just like me! What's you're name?"
> Lauren - "Lauren"
> Alice - "I would've thought it was Alice"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for Mary, I just sewed bows onto a confirmation dress and made a sash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again for sharing your creations!  What an encouragement and inspiration!



HOW FUN!!  That's so special you got to Disney with your DD just the two of you!!  



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I'm too lazy to go back and see who wanted to see the front of the bowling shirt but here it is.  This is the best pic I have of it.



CUTE shirt and ever cute-er little boy!


----------



## aboveH20

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> Birthday party season has ramped up around here and we have 3 parties in 2 weeks.  These girls all have AGDs.  I love being frugal so I thought I would make a doll outfit as a gift for each girl.  I tried my hand at a few outfits for DD8's dolls.  Here are the results.
> 
> She loved them when she got home from school!! She immediately switched their outfits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing is now she wants me to put some kind of monogramming/embroidery on them!



They look great.  (I'm not frugal, I'm just plain cheap.)



labruto4 said:


> We jsut got back from our Mother Daughter Weekend and had a blast!  I'm so glad to have gotten to spend some time with my DD alone.  Thank you so much for all of your ideas!  She felt so special with all of the attention she got from the characters, CMs and other guests.  Here are some pics from our trip.
> 
> Alice - "It's almost as though I'm looking through a looking glass. You look just like me! What's you're name?"
> Lauren - "Lauren"
> Alice - "I would've thought it was Alice"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for Mary, I just sewed bows onto a confirmation dress and made a sash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again for sharing your creations!  What an encouragement and inspiration!



WOW!



NiniMorris said:


> Busy, busy day coming up!  I have shirts and designs in for half of our shirts for upcoming Disney trip; I have an order for 50 shirts for a t ball league; one order for a dress; 3 or 4 embroidery only jobs; AND I bought the key fob findings and an in the hoop pattern for them!
> 
> 
> Nini



  You wore me out.


----------



## VBAndrea

I made this for Carrie (Hannah's Mom) for a Big Give and can now post since she has received it.

It's an Aivilo Tote made a little larger (wider) and with longer straps.  The Minnie head is pinned on so Carrie can remove it and use it for an everyday bag when not in Dis.





Inside (I add extra pockets and at different heights):





And a burp cloth I made out of some flannel scraps hoping she'd find it useful for Hannah's trach secretions (and based on her post it sounds like she appreciated it):





I'm happy with the patchwork style I did the base fabric in -- I may have to make some more of these in the future.  I am making totes for teacher's gifts but am not doing the patchwork fabric b/c I didn't even think of that when purchasing fabric for theirs.


----------



## cogero

I am working on a dress for DD and it calls for 1/4" elastic which I bought but couldn't find so thankfully I found it this morning and can finish the dress I did everything last night that could be done. I am in love with the fabric I used but am depressed I am at work and not playing.

Andrea I love that bag and cloth. Love the colors.


----------



## tricia

Loodlow said:


> So much to catch up on and I have missed yall so much! Had a great wish trip at GKTW, want to share a couple of pics ...more to come!



Those are really cute.  Glad you had a great time.




MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> Birthday party season has ramped up around here and we have 3 parties in 2 weeks.  These girls all have AGDs.  I love being frugal so I thought I would make a doll outfit as a gift for each girl.  I tried my hand at a few outfits for DD8's dolls.  Here are the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one matches DD's Easter Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loved them when she got home from school!! She immediately switched their outfits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing is now she wants me to put some kind of monogramming/embroidery on them!



Good job.  Isn't it great when they really like the stuff you make?  Too cute about wanting to add to it, guess she has her own sense of style too.



labruto4 said:


> for Mary, I just sewed bows onto a confirmation dress and made a sash



Everything looks wonderful.  Great idea for the Mary Poppins dress.



VBAndrea said:


> I've never seen wrist cuffs before ~ I think my kids might like them but I'm in fear of what they might find to put in the zippered pocket!  My dd filled her new messenger bag with rocks yesterday and then brought them in and dumped them out on the kitchen island just as I was startig to get dinner ready!
> I saw January and sis with their Pooh outfits and they really seem to like them -- who wouldn't!  They are adorable.
> 
> And great job on the table runners.




Thanks, the wrist cuffs are from a tutorial here: http://alemonsqueezyhome.blogspot.com/2010/09/lunch-money-cuff-tutorial.html

My DS uses it when he has to take a little money to school, like for a bake sale or something.  Rocks used to be a problem in my house too, but I think we have grown past that a bit. (whew)



VBAndrea said:


> I made this for Carrie (Hannah's Mom) for a Big Give and can now post since she has received it.
> 
> It's an Aivilo Tote made a little larger (wider) and with longer straps.  The Minnie head is pinned on so Carrie can remove it and use it for an everyday bag when not in Dis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside (I add extra pockets and at different heights):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a burp cloth I made out of some flannel scraps hoping she'd find it useful for Hannah's trach secretions (and based on her post it sounds like she appreciated it):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy with the patchwork style I did the base fabric in -- I may have to make some more of these in the future.  I am making totes for teacher's gifts but am not doing the patchwork fabric b/c I didn't even think of that when purchasing fabric for theirs.



Love it.  I have made that bag many times, but never thought of the patchwork option either.  May have to try that some day.


----------



## weluvdizne

TinkerbelleMom said:


>


Wow, all your dresses and shirts look great.  Looks like all the girls had a great time!  I love your Rosetta bag, and it's definately better than the one for sale.  


jessica52877 said:


> We have mickeyware for eating outside too! Each year it kills me not to buy the new stuff at the disney store! I am pretty sure after 4 years of buying it that we have plenty!! Every size, every variety and every character! LOL! We do tend to eat outside most nights though as soon as the pollen disappears.


I also find it hard to not keep buying Disney dishes.  I bet your table will look great!


tmh0206 said:


> so this is for anyone who could use a good laugh tonight!!!  I was making some spidey jammie pants w/Carla C's easy fits (I have used this pattern several times) and apparently wasnt paying attention and sewed the legs together to make one BIG tube like leg instead of 2 legs!
> and because I was being super cautious, I stitched it and finished the edges so good that I cant use my seam ripper and start over.
> 
> good grief charlie brown!


I have not tried the easy fits yet, but somehow, I feel I am capable of doing the same thing.  I see TJ offered a great solution.  Hope it worked out for you.



erikawolf2004 said:


> Thank you so much!  It really was alot of fun to do the outfits and two other mom's helped cut out the fabric.  They looked so cute and had such a great time doing the show!
> Here you go:


They all look great.  Nice job and how sweet of you to do that for the class.


VBAndrea said:


> Peanut and Monkey received their Big Give outfits.  For Peanut I made a Portrait Peasant Daisy Dress (sadly her bill is messed up and I already had to undo it once because my bobbin thread was acting up so was afraid to undo it again and really mess up the fabric).  For Monkey I made a coordinating Donald T-


Everything looks great. You are too hard on yourself.  Very sweet of you to always do so much for the bg's.  


WyomingMomof6 said:


> My son was five on our last trip.  I did a combo of easy-fit shorts, appliqued tees and bowling shirts for him to coordinate with his sister.


Thanks for sharing the pictures.  They all look great.  Love how they coordinated.  


MyDisneyTrio said:


> For my boys (4 and 3) I do easy fit pants and appliqued tees. They always match one another because otherwise they'll argue over who wears what  I have yet to try the bowling shirt pattern. One of these days I'll give it a go ! We went to WDW in January and I did shirts with  Lightning McQueen, Heffalump (Lumpy from Pooh), Stitch, Ice Cream Mickey, Phineas and Ferb, Star Wars Mickey and Prince Charming Mickey shirts. I used a lot of Disney Fabric to make them easy fit pants to go with their tops.
> 
> 
> I finally finished my first Vida! Yay! That was the first time I'd put buttons and button holes on with my machine. WOW! was that easy or what!! I am already planning on making more!



Nice job.  I agree, the buttonholes are easy, once you get over the fear of doing them.  


AboveH20  Thank you for the book tute.  You make it look so easy.  I think your bear is cute.  

DMG  Thanks for the tute on the zipper for the Rosetta.  That was something I wanted to add.  Now my to-do list has grown, again!


----------



## weluvdizne

tricia said:


> Now that my Big Give gifts have been received I can post them here.
> 
> A Simply Sweet Halter for January
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A baby Bubble for Kaitlyn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some other stuff I have been up to too.
> 
> Easter Table runner for a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrist cuffs for some other family members.


Those Pooh outfits are so cute!  I'm going to make a bubble romper for my little guy, without the puffy sleeves of course.  Nice to see one done.  The wrist cuffs look like a great idea.  Those Easter runners give me inspiration, but I have too much on my to do list already. 


VBAndrea said:


> Made this for dd ~ it's all cat fabric from Joann's Debbie Mumm collection that I bought BEFORE the big sale (it was 40% off, but had I only known I owuld have waited longer!).  And sorry the photos are fuzzy -- I forgot to change the camera setting.
> 
> Dress (Frankenpatterned Simply Sweet assembly and sizing, but kind of made up the rest of it):


Cute dress and bag.  Your daughter is a cutie, too.  Love the fabric. 


vester said:


> W
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and even these:


Wow you were busy.  Everything looks great and your DD is precious!  Thanks for sharing.  Love what you did with Snow White.  


The Moonk's Mom said:


> Just wanted to update....
> 
> FIL is out of the hospital completely and has been moved to a rehab facility.  His place on the UNOS list has not been affected by the MRSA, so now we just wait.  His wife is doing good, I think I already posted that they think it was her gall bladder.  But then, I also just found out her mother has been in the hospital too and has now been moved to the same rehab center as my FIL.  I feel so sorry for all the running around she has been doing.  My FIL still insist on us not coming until our vacation in June unless he gets the transplant, then we will go up.
> 
> So, in other news, as some of you know me and DH have been trying for 3 years to take a trip just the two of us, he always was trying for Vegas.  So, unless something happens, this is the year!  We aren't going to Vegas...we are going to NYC!!!!  I am so excited!  This will be my first trip on a plane and my first trip to NYC.  I have everything booked; hotel, 2 day bus tour, and today I am buying the plane tickets.  We are going in July, so now, I think I will make the new Sis Boom sundress for me.  I want something cool and comfortable to wear and that looks great!


so glad the prayers are helping.  Glad they are doing better.  Yeah for your NY trip.  HAve fun.  


Loodlow said:


> So much to catch up on and I have missed yall so much! Had a great wish trip at GKTW, want to share a couple of pics ...more to come!


Love those outfits.  Very nice!


MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> Birthday party season has ramped up around here and we have 3 parties in 2 weeks.  These girls all have AGDs.  I love being frugal so I thought I would make a doll outfit as a gift for each girl.  I tried my hand at a few outfits for DD8's dolls.  Here are the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing is now she wants me to put some kind of monogramming/embroidery on them!


They turned out very nice.  Good thrifty idea for a gift. 


labruto4 said:


> We jsut got back from our Mother Daughter Weekend and had a blast!  I'm so glad to have gotten to spend some time with my DD alone.  Thank you so much for all of your ideas!  She felt so special with all of the attention she got from the characters, CMs and other guests.  Here are some pics from our trip.
> 
> Alice - "It's almost as though I'm looking through a looking glass. You look just like me! What's you're name?"
> Lauren - "Lauren"
> Alice - "I would've thought it was Alice"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for Mary, I just sewed bows onto a confirmation dress and made a sash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again for sharing your creations!  What an encouragement and inspiration!


They all look so wonderful.  Glad you two had a great trip.  Thanks for sharing your pictures.  I am looking for inspiration and ideas.  


Colleen27 said:


> Quick question - Where have y'all had luck finding the cow print fabric for Jessie outfits? Neither of my Joanns or the closest Hobby Lobby have had it when I've been in there, and DD2 really wants a Jessie dress!


HL and Joann's


NiniMorris said:


> Busy, busy day coming up!  I have shirts and designs in for half of our shirts for upcoming Disney trip; I have an order for 50 shirts for a t ball league; one order for a dress; 3 or 4 embroidery only jobs; AND I bought the key fob findings and an in the hoop pattern for them!
> 
> Feast or Famine!  I have had nothing to do for the past few weeks, and now...oh did I forget to mention the kids are out of school and DS has an appointment today with his therapist ...2 hours away!
> 
> There have been some really great things posted lately!
> 
> Hope that all those who had the wild weather yesterday was safe and wishing safety to all those in harms way today..Looks like Disney may be under the gun today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini


Good luck getting everything done.  I have a long to do list today, but dh is going to be gone all day and into the night.  He's an election judge.  So, I will have to watch all 3 kids while doing everything, too.  I understand how you feel, but my list looks easier than yours.  Glad you are doing so well with your business.  I wish I was good enough to make things to sell to other people.  



VBAndrea said:


> I made this for Carrie (Hannah's Mom) for a Big Give and can now post since she has received it.
> 
> It's an Aivilo Tote made a little larger (wider) and with longer straps.  The Minnie head is pinned on so Carrie can remove it and use it for an everyday bag when not in Dis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Very nice.  I like the way it turned out.  Thank you for recommending the pattern to me.  I made one last week, and love it.  I will definately make more.  I need to take pictures of everything I've made so far and post them.  Thanks again.  I will have to try the patchwork next time.  Love that look.


----------



## aboveH20

VBAndrea said:


> I made this for Carrie (Hannah's Mom) for a Big Give and can now post since she has received it.
> 
> It's an Aivilo Tote made a little larger (wider) and with longer straps.  The Minnie head is pinned on so Carrie can remove it and use it for an everyday bag when not in Dis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside (I add extra pockets and at different heights):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a burp cloth I made out of some flannel scraps hoping she'd find it useful for Hannah's trach secretions (and based on her post it sounds like she appreciated it):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy with the patchwork style I did the base fabric in -- I may have to make some more of these in the future.  I am making totes for teacher's gifts but am not doing the patchwork fabric b/c I didn't even think of that when purchasing fabric for theirs.




I love the bag.  Like someone else posted, I love red, white and back together.  I'm working on my first tote.  Not that I'm thinking about selling it, but as I make things I wonder how anyone makes money on etsy.  Anything "homegrown" is sooooo time consuming.  Okay,  that's my editorial comment.  My question is, how long did you make the straps?


----------



## miprender

labruto4 said:


> Thanks!  I dressed her in a tank top and short shorts, had a bag of 4 outfits and then when we saw a character, we pulled out that dress, through it over her tank & shorts, and jumped in line.  I made the Carla C's Simply Sweet so they would be light and sun-dress-like.



I would love to do that too... but with 3 kids they all would want to match the characters and DH already thinks I am off my rocker for trying to make outfits for everyday never mind the characters we want to see. 

But he doesn't get it...its all about the awesome pictures we get to take.



NiniMorris said:


> Busy, busy day coming up!  I have shirts and designs in for half of our shirts for upcoming Disney trip; I have an order for 50 shirts for a t ball league; one order for a dress; 3 or 4 embroidery only jobs; AND I bought the key fob findings and an in the hoop pattern for them!
> 
> Feast or Famine!  I have had nothing to do for the past few weeks, and now...oh did I forget to mention the kids are out of school and DS has an appointment today with his therapist ...2 hours away!
> 
> There have been some really great things posted lately!
> 
> Hope that all those who had the wild weather yesterday was safe and wishing safety to all those in harms way today..Looks like Disney may be under the gun today!
> Nini



I just saw the Dora dress and those came out really nice. I think you did an excellent job on them.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I use tear away stabilizer but hate the itch of it on my skin.  What do you use to stabilize and what can you suggest instead that doesn't itch so bad?


----------



## froggy33

MinnieVanMom said:


> I use tear away stabilizer but hate the itch of it on my skin.  What do you use to stabilize and what can you suggest instead that doesn't itch so bad?



I use tear away, mainly cause I'm not a big fan of having the cut away left around the edge.  Either way though I use the soft stuff by sulky, I think it's called Tender Touch. You just iron it on over the back of the design and then you can't feel the stabilizer or stitches.  It stays on in the wash as well.


----------



## dizzydrop

I need a new sewing machine and I thought this would be the place to ask.  I have a brother but it's just a simple machine, only like $100 from walmart but I need a new one.  The stitiching has been really messing up and I've had it for like 6 or 7 years.  We only have a walmart or a Joann Fabrics around here to buy sewing machines from but I'd like to know any opinions of what to buy.  I make quilts and pillow case dresses, purses, and sun dresses, stuff like that.  TIA


----------



## Granna4679

Finally caught up again.  Let's see how long this lasts 

TMTQ again but wanted to say that everyting posted has been great.  I love all of the BG items and I will be glad when my life slows down a bit so I can participate again (not sure when that will be)!

Aimee - I love the Rapunzel. Since you made the skirt with no pattern, do you just double waist length or more?  I love the fullness!

MyDisneyTrio - the Vida is so pretty.  The colors are a great combination.

Tricia - Wow...the table runners are sooooo pretty.  I keep saying that I am going to do that every year for all of the holidays.  So far....I haven't made a single one!  Someday though.  I LOVE the idea of the wrist cuffs.  When we went to WDW last (way too long ago) we put bracelets on my DGDs with our name/phone # in case they got lost.  These would be great for that purpose.  You could tuck a piece of paper in the zippered part with that info.  Then you could make them in Disney colors/prints and they would have a place to keep those pesky little smashed coins they wanted around every turn! 

Vester - your pictures are beautiful.  I absolutely love the first one.  If that little group of people weren't in the background, it would look like she had Disneyworld all to herself.  So cute!

Moonks Mom - so happy your family is doing better.  Yay for your NYC trip. 
I recommend Ellis Island.  We loved it there.  Such a history lesson!

labruto4 - Looks like you and DD had a great time on your mommy-daughter weekend.  What a special treat.  Her outfits are precious.

Andrea - Love you DDs dress and purse combo.  

MomtoAlexnWillian - The AG dresses are a great idea.  And they turned out so cute.  I agree with DD....a monogram would be really cute.


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

I've been lurking for a few weeks and I thought I would say, There is some beautiful stuff in this place!!  I'm sooo inspired!  I've been sewing on and off for a while, but now I want to try more  

I thought that I would share...I ran to Hancock's today, so I could help keep them in business and found some great deals!  They were having a "spring cleaning" sale, so lots of different fabrics at $1, $2, $3, and $5 a yard!!

Thanks for sharing all your wonderful creations!!


----------



## VBAndrea

tricia said:


> Thanks, the wrist cuffs are from a tutorial here: http://alemonsqueezyhome.blogspot.com/2010/09/lunch-money-cuff-tutorial.html
> 
> My DS uses it when he has to take a little money to school, like for a bake sale or something.  Rocks used to be a problem in my house too, but I think we have grown past that a bit. (whew)


Thanks for the link -- I bookmarked it.  I think those would be great to make for Big Gives especially for older boys as I have a hard time coming up with ideas for them.  Now to get over my zipper fear -- though it looks really easy in the tutorial (well except for the part about possibly having to shorten a zipper).



weluvdizne said:


> Very nice.  I like the way it turned out.  Thank you for recommending the pattern to me.  I made one last week, and love it.  I will definately make more.  I need to take pictures of everything I've made so far and post them.  Thanks again.  I will have to try the patchwork next time.  Love that look.


One other thing I do with the Aivilo (can't recall if I already mentioned this or not) is to pull the lining up so it peeks out the top of the fashion fabric by maybe a cm or so.  It looks nice if you use a pretty lining fabric.



aboveH20 said:


> I love the bag.  Like someone else posted, I love red, white and back together.  I'm working on my first tote.  Not that I'm thinking about selling it, but as I make things I wonder how anyone makes money on etsy.  Anything "homegrown" is sooooo time consuming.  Okay,  that's my editorial comment.  My question is, how long did you make the straps?


Normally I make the straps whatever the pattern recommends which off the top of my head I think its 36 inches.  For this bag I made them the width of the fabric (44 inches) for two reasons.  One is that Mom had a bag with a longer strap length that she used and I was originally thinking of trying something with a messenger bag style strap but canned that idea -- but Mom's t-shirt size was a bit larger so I figured a longer strap might work better for her anyway.  The second reason was that it would be easier to hang the handles on a stroller and still have easy access to the bag.



dizzydrop said:


> I need a new sewing machine and I thought this would be the place to ask.  I have a brother but it's just a simple machine, only like $100 from walmart but I need a new one.  The stitiching has been really messing up and I've had it for like 6 or 7 years.  We only have a walmart or a Joann Fabrics around here to buy sewing machines from but I'd like to know any opinions of what to buy.  I make quilts and pillow case dresses, purses, and sun dresses, stuff like that.  TIA



I can't really give you any advice b/c I have a cheapy Singer form Walmart, but for now it gets the job done.  I did overhear a saleslady at Joann's talking to another customer about machines though and she highly recommended to spend $150 minimum and to have a drop in bobbin.


----------



## aboveH20

weluvdizne said:


> AboveH20  Thank you for the book tute.  You make it look so easy.  I think your bear is cute.



You're welcome and thanks. 



VBAndrea said:


> Normally I make the straps whatever the pattern recommends which off the top of my head I think its 36 inches.  For this bag I made them the width of the fabric (44 inches) for two reasons.  One is that Mom had a bag with a longer strap length that she used and I was originally thinking of trying something with a messenger bag style strap but canned that idea -- but Mom's t-shirt size was a bit larger so I figured a longer strap might work better for her anyway.  The second reason was that it would be easier to hang the handles on a stroller and still have easy access to the bag.
> 
> I can't really give you any advice b/c I have a cheapy Singer form Walmart, but for now it gets the job done.  I did overhear a saleslady at Joann's talking to another customer about machines though and she highly recommended to spend $150 minimum and to have a drop in bobbin.



Thanks for the strap info and insights.

I'm considering a new machine, as well.  Mine has the annoying habit of stretching the top fabric.  I assume it needs a minor adjustment, but I also assume by the time I pay the "bench" fee (minimum) I may as well put it toward a new machine.  I'm _thinking_ about the Brother CS 6000i, which I think is what *cogero* has.    The primary sewing I do is for Big Gives, and since I just bought a serger and embroidery machine (and yards and yards of fabric) it's hard to justify spending more than I need to on a machine.


----------



## MWGreene

I need help sizing this pattern down. It's for a twirly skirt that supposedly fits a 5-6 yo. My DD is 4 her waist is 20 inches and I don't want it any longer than 9 inches! Help! I hate math!


STEP 1

1st band: 6"x 13.5"
1st ruffle: 7.25" x 25"

2nd band: 4.25" x 13.5"
2nd ruffle: 5.75" x 25"

here's a link to the actual pattern
http://grandrevivaldesign.typepad.com/photos/ruffled_skirts_tutorial/step1.html


----------



## cogero

aboveH20 said:


> You're welcome and thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the strap info and insights.
> 
> I'm considering a new machine, as well.  Mine has the annoying habit of stretching the top fabric.  I assume it needs a minor adjustment, but I also assume by the time I pay the "bench" fee (minimum) I may as well put it toward a new machine.  *I'm thinking about the Brother CS 6000i, which I think is what cogero has.  *  The primary sewing I do is for Big Gives, and since I just bought a serger and embroidery machine (and yards and yards of fabric) it's hard to justify spending more than I need to on a machine.



I have an SE-400 from brother it is a sewing/embroidery machine. I haven't used the embroidery part since I upgraded to a PE770 which I love.

I wasn't sure I was going to love sewing and embroidery when I bought the machine but wanted to try it. I love it now and since my DH doesn't mind me spending money on things like this. The machine is a great little machine.


----------



## Colleen27

livndisney said:


> http://www.joann.com/joann/search/s...////UserSearch1=cow fabric&_requestid=1619929
> 
> 
> 3.49 online at Joanns.



Thank you! I didn't even think to look online for some reason, and our local stores never seem to have it when I'm in there (which admittedly isn't often - the closest stores are both 30 miles from here, in opposite directions).


----------



## 2girlsmommy

Chiara, I have a Brother SE 350 and I'm guessing ours are similar...does yours have a satin stitch?  I don't think mine does, unless I'm actually doing an embroidery design that is loaded.  But, if I hand embroider something I want a satin stitch. Anyways...just curious if maybe  you or someone else knows....
Thanks! :O)
Erica


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

aboveH20 said:


> They look great.  (I'm not frugal, I'm just plain cheap.)



I typed cheap then changed it to frugal!!!  



tricia said:


> Good job.  Isn't it great when they really like the stuff you make?  Too cute about wanting to add to it, guess she has her own sense of style too.



It is!  She screamed when she saw them!!!



weluvdizne said:


> They turned out very nice.  Good thrifty idea for a gift.



Thanks!  I just used scraps from other projects!  Great way not to have to spend more money!



Granna4679 said:


> MomtoAlexnWillian - The AG dresses are a great idea.  And they turned out so cute.  I agree with DD....a monogram would be really cute.



THANKS!  



VBAndrea said:


> Those look great.  I only made outfit thus far for my dd's AG as her interest in it lasted for no more than a week



Thanks!!  After what you pay for one, I would have been so sad if she hadn't wanted to play with them some more!! 



miprender said:


> Those came out great. That will be great gifts. I know of one DD that would love outfits for her AG dolls.



Hehe!  Thanks! They were super easy to whip up.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Diz-Mommy said:


> CUTE shirt and ever cute-er little boy!





DMGeurts said:


> Thanks for the front of the shirt - it is adorable.  I love that red Mickey fabric!
> 
> D~





miprender said:


> .
> 
> 
> It wasn't me that asked but I just wanted to comment that your children are so beautiful. Love that smile on your DS




Thanks everyone for the compliments on the bowling shirt AND for saying my son is cute, lol.  What Mom doesn't like to hear that?


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Diz-Mommy said:


> Question...
> 
> I've been searching and searching for a picture I'm pretty sure I saw on this thread somewhere in thread numbers' past.  It's an ADORABLE Sleeping Beauty dress, I can somewhat still see it in my head.  It was half pink and half blue.  I believe it was made for a birthday dress for a little girl possibly 4 years old or younger, she was a cute little blonde and even the hair bows in each piggy tail coordinated with one blue and one pink.  Anyhow, I swore at the time if I ever was blessed with a little girl of my own that I'd CASE it to the T.  Fortunately, I have that little girl to sew for now!  Unfortunately, I didn't save the pic or bookmark   Help, please




I don't know if anyone has answered this yet but didn't Wendy do one for a Big Give?  I know it's been quite a while but I remember it also.  I believe it was a simply sweet dress.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I don't know if anyone has answered this yet but didn't Wendy do one for a Big Give?  I know it's been quite a while but I remember it also.  I believe it was a simply sweet dress.



I think the one I saw was a simply sweet too, but I just wish I remembered the little details more.  I looked through every picture on the photobucket.  There was one dress half and half, but it was the front pink and the back blue.  It was very cute, but the one I'm looking for was split down the middle front to back more like left side pink and right side blue.   I remember the little girl had piggy tails and adorable bows to match.  I'm not sure if it was for a Big Give or not, but I think the little girl wore it for her birthday, because it seemed as though I remember seeing pics of a half blue half pink cake too.


----------



## aboveH20

cogero said:


> I have an SE-400 from brother it is a sewing/embroidery machine. I haven't used the embroidery part since I upgraded to a PE770 which I love.
> 
> I wasn't sure I was going to love sewing and embroidery when I bought the machine but wanted to try it. I love it now and since my DH doesn't mind me spending money on things like this. The machine is a great little machine.



Thanks for correcting me.  I'm trying not to be pennywise and pound foolish, because as you'll see below, I'm cheap.   I only need basics, but I don't want to have to buy another macine next year beacuse I didn't spend enough this year.




MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I typed cheap then changed it to frugal!!!




Yesterday when I called myself cheap (boy, that doesn't sound right) my mother interjected and said thrifty, but I really meant cheap!


----------



## VBAndrea

Aurora Blue/Pink:
I can't recall who was looking for the dress, but Mom2rtk made one (not that any of us sew like her).  If you want an idea here is a link to her photostream:
Mom2RTK's FLICKR Photostream

I hope the link works -- dress in on the bottom of page 6.  I know there have been other simpler versions posted though.

OK, the link doesn't work but here's a link to a page she has posted on and you can look in her sig for the link to her photos:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2314908&highlight=aurora&page=119


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Suggestions for fix?

So Im working on a cindrella dress, which is a big deal for me because I'm afraid of satin LOL.
So Im done with the bodice, and sewed the 3 skirt pieces together. My fabric had these cuts in it- like from a machine, it runs along the length of 3-4 yards, so I'm guessing it happened prior to being wrapped on the bolt. anyway
I thought I avoided all the cuts- I even had to recut a bodice peice.
So now I find one in the middle of the side piece- I used stitch witchery with a swatch of satin for the back, but I'm pretty sure it can still fray in the front.
The only way to protect is to put an applique or something over it, right?


----------



## ttfn0205

weluvdizne said:


> [SIZE="6"[COLOR="Red"]]Question[[/COLOR]/SIZE]
> Where is the best place to sell fabric that I decided I can part with?  None of it is Disney.  Mostly odds and ends, some kids prints, some holidays, some back to school.  I don't know if I should use ebay or etsy.  I have only listed a princess pattern on etsy and it never sold.  I do regularly sell on ebay, just never sold any fabric.  Any other suggestions?
> Thanks for the advice.



Destashing divas is a page on facebook where you can sell your fabric extras
check it out, it looks easy enough


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I thought Wendy made a cute blue and pink aurora dress too.  I would love to see it again!  My DD would love something like that!


----------



## aimeeg

I did two different versions of the Make it Blue/Pink dress. 

Here is one-


----------



## WyomingMomof6

aimeeg said:


> I did two different versions of the Make it Blue/Pink dress.
> 
> Here is one-



Wow!  Just beautiful!  Fantastic job!


----------



## billwendy

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I thought Wendy made a cute blue and pink aurora dress too.  I would love to see it again!  My DD would love something like that!



Awww - I did!!! Thanks for remembering!!





Anyone else having crazy weather lately???? We woke up in the 60's and the temp dropped all day - now its COLD again!!! lol


----------



## aimeeg

Wendy! That is really cute. You know come to think of it I did an applique once similar to that. It was a little add on to the Make it Pink/Blue Birthday dress I made for a friend. Hmmmmmm That might be fun to do tonight.  

Talk about insane weather! We broke a record of 86 in Maryland yesterday. Then we had a crazy storm with a tornado warning. It was 60 this morning and in the 40's by the afternoon. I have asthma and do NOT do well when the weather changes suddenly. I can barely breathe tonight.


----------



## billwendy

froggy33 said:


> Okay!  I got it (wish I had looked harder when I needed to do this. To bend the word, first choose the font and type the word.  Then in the arrange pull down, choose which one you want.  If you do the templates it automatically does it.  But if you choose one of the defaults, for example the upper arc you have to use the little handles on the border of the word (the little circles that change the size and what not).  At first it is just straight and looks like nothing has happened, but on the upper arc the bottom middle little circle makes it arc up.  Just click and drag it however you want.
> 
> Are you talking about moving a design you bought form someone else, so that you can add a name?  I just open up the PES in SEU and then using the select object arrow and drag a box around the whole design to select it all, then you can move it so that it fits in the hoop.  Then add the word.
> 
> As for the hoop, it doesn't really matter.  I also have the PE770.  I think they have the right one in the horizontal hoop, but I just use another Brother models vertical 5.118x7.08.  It doesn't really affect the machine, it is just used as guidance.
> 
> Good luck!
> Jessica



Thank you Jessica!!!! Everything you explained worked!!!! I have the 770 as well, I wonder why they dont list the vertical hoop??? Do you have the multiposition hoop? Im still trying to figure that out....it seems like 3, 4x4 fields that overlap each other????

Is there a way to rotate a purchased design in the program???

THANK YOU!!


----------



## billwendy

aimeeg said:


> Wendy! That is really cute. You know come to think of it I did an applique once similar to that. It was a little add on to the Make it Pink/Blue Birthday dress I made for a friend. Hmmmmmm That might be fun to do tonight.
> 
> Talk about insane weather! We broke a record of 86 in Maryland yesterday. Then we had a crazy storm with a tornado warning. It was 60 this morning and in the 40's by the afternoon. I have asthma and do NOT do well when the weather changes suddenly. I can barely breathe tonight.



Oh my gosh - Im just up a bit north near Philly!!!! We are neighbors!! lol...Im sitting here wondering why my beathing stinks!! I have asthma too!! My allergies have been rotten so far this year...I feel congested all the time and have tried just bout everything from the neti pot to medicine!!!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Wendy - we had crazy weather in my part of NC last night.  I woke up to winds of around 70mph at 2am.  It even woke DH up...nothing wakes him up!  I was scared to death!  Then the power went out....we live in the country so it was pitch black...did I know where a single flashlight was?  NO!  Then Timmy woke up and ran into everything between his room and ours...then Patrick...Katie never budged...pre-teen tired!  The kids were out of school because power was out across most of our county.  Our power came back on about 10am, but when I drove by the school about 7pm, there was still no power...they have to go to school tomorrow!


----------



## aimeeg

billwendy said:


> Oh my gosh - Im just up a bit north near Philly!!!! We are neighbors!! lol...Im sitting here wondering why my beathing stinks!! I have asthma too!! My allergies have been rotten so far this year...I feel congested all the time and have tried just bout everything from the neti pot to medicine!!!



We are pretty much right in the middle of Washington, Baltimore and Annapolis. Although we are closest to Annapolis. My allergies haven't been too bad . . . yet but my Dh's are horrible.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

We're having crazy weather here too.  Saturday was just gorgeous, in the 70's.  Sunday it snowed like crazy, the roads were bad and we had several traumas come to the  hospital.  Today, it's just incredibly windy and we're supposed to get more snow.


----------



## erikawolf2004

aimeeg said:


> I did two different versions of the Make it Blue/Pink dress.
> 
> Here is one-



This is soooo beautiful


----------



## erikawolf2004

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> She loved them when she got home from school!! She immediately switched their outfits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


These came out great....hopefully my DD's friends will all get AG dolls so I can borrow this idea.  I have yet to make my DD's AG dolls dresses....but you are inspiring me.



labruto4 said:


> Thank you again for sharing your creations!  What an encouragement and inspiration!



These all came out great!



TinkerbelleMom said:


>



Thank you sharing, this is great!



Loodlow said:


>



Adorable!



aboveH20 said:


> Now I can cross this one off my 'to do' list.  Trust me, it looked MUCH better in the book I got it from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS  It's a bear.
> 
> My hand's in the photo to give an idea of size, but if there are any agents out there for hand models, now that my career making bears is over . . . . .



I think this is super cute!



vester said:


> ]



These are all fantastic and looks like a great trip.



tricia said:


> Now that my Big Give gifts have been received I can post them here.
> 
> A Simply Sweet Halter for January
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A baby Bubble for Kaitlyn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some other stuff I have been up to too.
> 
> Easter Table runner for a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easter table runner for my mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simpsons wrist cuff for my DS9 (on my wrist for photo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrist cuffs for some other family members.



These are all great!



VBAndrea said:


> Dress (Frankenpatterned Simply Sweet assembly and sizing, but kind of made up the rest of it):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]







WyomingMomof6 said:


> My son was five on our last trip.  I did a combo of easy-fit shorts, appliqued tees and bowling shirts for him to coordinate with his sister.



So cute!!!



MyDisneyTrio said:


> For my boys (4 and 3) I do easy fit pants and appliqued tees. They always match one another because otherwise they'll argue over who wears what  I have yet to try the bowling shirt pattern. One of these days I'll give it a go ! We went to WDW in January and I did shirts with  Lightning McQueen, Heffalump (Lumpy from Pooh), Stitch, Ice Cream Mickey, Phineas and Ferb, Star Wars Mickey and Prince Charming Mickey shirts. I used a lot of Disney Fabric to make them easy fit pants to go with their tops.
> 
> 
> I finally finished my first Vida! Yay! That was the first time I'd put buttons and button holes on with my machine. WOW! was that easy or what!! I am already planning on making more!


Great Job!



aimeeg said:


> My daughter designed this set. I think she did a pretty good job.



LOVE THIS!



If I missed anyones work I'm so sorry-everything on here lately has been so great and inspirational!!!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

I have a photo of the one that was photographed in the window at Disneyland- do you want that?


I'm gonna cry, I just gathered the skirt (which has this V shape to it) and only after attaching the whole thing did I realize I forgot to line up the SIDE seams- I was so focused on the getting the front right- I pinned front center and back and gathered.

So the seams are now off to left and right front of the dress- so do I rip out and re-gather,pin and sew?
I also hate that the peplums stick up and don't lay nicely- the pattern piece, in my opinion should have been bigger.
here's a photo of it-
http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0144894878458_564578457_6558709_6012054_n.jpg

BAH! I forget how to use facebook photos!


----------



## kiernanandliamsmom

Hi there ladies! Not a sewer here, just a HUGE fan of all of your work and of Disney customs in general!  Was hoping someone could help me out, I saw this dress on Facebook and am trying to track down the maker, as I would LOVE to have one made for my daughter for our trip in December.  Thanks so much everyone, just love looking at your creations!!

Ah it won't let me post an image.  It is a vida dress, with appliqued Cinderella's castle and a silouette of Walt Disney and Mickey Mouse and it says "It was all started by a mouse"


----------



## llaxton

kiernanandliamsmom said:


> Hi there ladies! Not a sewer here, just a HUGE fan of all of your work and of Disney customs in general!  Was hoping someone could help me out, I saw this dress on Facebook and am trying to track down the maker, as I would LOVE to have one made for my daughter for our trip in December.  Thanks so much everyone, just love looking at your creations!!
> 
> Ah it won't let me post an image.  It is a vida dress, with appliqued Cinderella's castle and a silouette of Walt Disney and Mickey Mouse and it says "It was all started by a mouse"



Anita made it for my little girl I sent you a PM


----------



## lovesdumbo

MWGreene said:


> I need help sizing this pattern down. It's for a twirly skirt that supposedly fits a 5-6 yo. My DD is 4 her waist is 20 inches and I don't want it any longer than 9 inches! Help! I hate math!
> 
> 
> STEP 1
> 
> 1st band: 6"x 13.5"
> 1st ruffle: 7.25" x 25"
> 
> 2nd band: 4.25" x 13.5"
> 2nd ruffle: 5.75" x 25"
> 
> here's a link to the actual pattern
> http://grandrevivaldesign.typepad.com/photos/ruffled_skirts_tutorial/step1.html


Let see hope I got this math right....

top band loose 1 3/8" to elastic casing (lets call that 1.5") plus 1/4" seam allowance so that leaves 4.25"

top ruffle loose 1/4" seam allowance and 1/2" to hem leaving 6.5"

bottom band loose 1/2" to seam allowances leaving 3.75"

bottom ruffle loose 1/4" seam allowance, 1/2" hem and 2.75" hidden under top ruffle leaves 2.25"

so the skirt in the tutorial should be 4.25" + 6.5" + 2.25" or 12" so you would need to get rid of 3" somewhere.


I think you could leave the width of the strips the same size as the elastic waist will make the skirt fit.


----------



## kiernanandliamsmom

llaxton said:


> Anita made it for my little girl I sent you a PM



It says I don't have enough posts to reply back to you 
Could you PM me your e-mail or Facebook and I can write you there?  Thanks so much for letting me know, btw!

EDIT:  I just went to message you on Facebook and found that you had sent me a message with Anita's info on Sunday and I had missed it (thanks facebook, lol)  I just wrote you back on there!


----------



## weluvdizne

VBAndrea said:


> One other thing I do with the Aivilo (can't recall if I already mentioned this or not) is to pull the lining up so it peeks out the top of the fashion fabric by maybe a cm or so.  It looks nice if you use a pretty lining fabric.
> 
> 
> Normally I make the straps whatever the pattern recommends which off the top of my head I think its 36 inches.  For this bag I made them the width of the fabric (44 inches) for two reasons.  One is that Mom had a bag with a longer strap length that she used and I was originally thinking of trying something with a messenger bag style strap but canned that idea -- but Mom's t-shirt size was a bit larger so I figured a longer strap might work better for her anyway.  The second reason was that it would be easier to hang the handles on a stroller and still have easy access to the bag.


I would love to see a picture if you have one handy of the lining peeking out.  Sounds real cute!  
I made my straps the width of the fabric as well.  I like my bag to hang lower and I'm a big gal, too, so I like the extra length in the straps.  Didn't even think about putting it on the stroller like that.  Great idea!



ttfn0205 said:


> Destashing divas is a page on facebook where you can sell your fabric extras
> check it out, it looks easy enough


Was not aware of this.  Thanks so much for the lead. I'll go check it out.  I appreciate it.  


billwendy said:


> Awww - I did!!! Thanks for remembering!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else having crazy weather lately???? We woke up in the 60's and the temp dropped all day - now its COLD again!!! lol


This is adorable.  Nice job.  Hope you get nice spring weather soon.  We have been hanging on tight to winter and I'm sick of it!


----------



## dianemom2

aimeeg said:


> Wendy! That is really cute. You know come to think of it I did an applique once similar to that. It was a little add on to the Make it Pink/Blue Birthday dress I made for a friend. Hmmmmmm That might be fun to do tonight.
> 
> Talk about insane weather! We broke a record of 86 in Maryland yesterday. Then we had a crazy storm with a tornado warning. It was 60 this morning and in the 40's by the afternoon. I have asthma and do NOT do well when the weather changes suddenly. I can barely breathe tonight.



Yes, Maryland was nutty the last couple of days.  DH and younger daughter have free safety patrol tickets to the Orioles this Saturday.  We are hoping that it is warmer than the 50 degrees that is predicted!  50 is so cold here for April!


----------



## NiniMorris

I think this was nutty weather weekend around here!

Sunday and Monday we were in the 80's.  Monday night the storm came through and were in the 30's.  Downright cold out there right now...37 is what our local numbers are...and back to 69 today with 80's within 2 days...

Spring!  Love it!


Yesterday didn't see as much sewing as I would have liked...something about not sleeping made it a bit difficult to function.  Today is another day!  Lots of work expected from me today!!


Nini


----------



## Diz-Mommy

VBAndrea said:


> Aurora Blue/Pink:
> I can't recall who was looking for the dress, but Mom2rtk made one (not that any of us sew like her).  If you want an idea here is a link to her photostream:
> Mom2RTK's FLICKR Photostream
> 
> I hope the link works -- dress in on the bottom of page 6.  I know there have been other simpler versions posted though.
> 
> OK, the link doesn't work but here's a link to a page she has posted on and you can look in her sig for the link to her photos:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2314908&highlight=aurora&page=119



That is an amazing dress, and yes, I'm no where near her skill level.  Thank you for the link.  That dress is amazing, but I'm so afraid of satin I don't think I'd even attempt it  



aimeeg said:


> I did two different versions of the Make it Blue/Pink dress.
> 
> Here is one-



I think this might be it!!   Thank you for sharing!!



billwendy said:


> Awww - I did!!! Thanks for remembering!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else having crazy weather lately???? We woke up in the 60's and the temp dropped all day - now its COLD again!!! lol



I love your version as well Wendy!!  HOW SWEET!! 

We had INSANE weather last week too, warm and then crazy cold.  It's making my kids crazy!



aimeeg said:


> Wendy! That is really cute. You know come to think of it I did an applique once similar to that. It was a little add on to the Make it Pink/Blue Birthday dress I made for a friend. Hmmmmmm That might be fun to do tonight.
> 
> Talk about insane weather! We broke a record of 86 in Maryland yesterday. Then we had a crazy storm with a tornado warning. It was 60 this morning and in the 40's by the afternoon. I have asthma and do NOT do well when the weather changes suddenly. I can barely breathe tonight.



Did you ever post pictures of that dress?  I'm thinking that's the one I might have seen because I'm remembering a birthday reference.  I'd love to see that one too if you still have a picture


----------



## tricia

Granna4679 said:


> Tricia - Wow...the table runners are sooooo pretty.  I keep saying that I am going to do that every year for all of the holidays.  So far....I haven't made a single one!  Someday though.  I LOVE the idea of the wrist cuffs.  When we went to WDW last (way too long ago) we put bracelets on my DGDs with our name/phone # in case they got lost.  These would be great for that purpose.  You could tuck a piece of paper in the zippered part with that info.  Then you could make them in Disney colors/prints and they would have a place to keep those pesky little smashed coins they wanted around every turn!



thanks for the compliments.  And good idea with using them for IDs.  The girls I work with are always so impressed with the ideas that 'I' come up with.  I have to keep telling them that I am just using ideas I saw on the internet.  This will be one of them the next time I am at WDW with little ones.




VBAndrea said:


> Thanks for the link -- I bookmarked it.  I think those would be great to make for Big Gives especially for older boys as I have a hard time coming up with ideas for them.  Now to get over my zipper fear -- though it looks really easy in the tutorial (well except for the part about possibly having to shorten a zipper).



That is a good idea for the older boys for the BGs.  It could match an appliqued mickey T-shirt, or a little sister etc.  The zipper wasn't too bad, (although I bought the proper length and did not shorten), but if you are too scared she has a tutorial for a velcro version on the site somewhere too.



aimeeg said:


> I did two different versions of the Make it Blue/Pink dress.
> 
> Here is one-



Very pretty.



billwendy said:


> Awww - I did!!! Thanks for remembering!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else having crazy weather lately???? We woke up in the 60's and the temp dropped all day - now its COLD again!!! lol



I like that one too Wendy, especially how you did the applique.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I have a photo of the one that was photographed in the window at Disneyland- do you want that?
> 
> 
> I'm gonna cry, I just gathered the skirt (which has this V shape to it) and only after attaching the whole thing did I realize I forgot to line up the SIDE seams- I was so focused on the getting the front right- I pinned front center and back and gathered.
> 
> So the seams are now off to left and right front of the dress- so do I rip out and re-gather,pin and sew?
> I also hate that the peplums stick up and don't lay nicely- the pattern piece, in my opinion should have been bigger.
> here's a photo of it-
> http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0144894878458_564578457_6558709_6012054_n.jpg
> 
> BAH! I forget how to use facebook photos!



Well, since the side seams are about the same distance from center it still looks good, and you could really leave it like that if you wanted.


----------



## cjbear

Thanks for all the machine embroidery tips! I think I'm getting the hang of it.  I was able to continue with that eaten shirt (Thanks especially for the tip to put fray check on it before washing it - it makes complete sense but I wouldn't have thought to do it!) - I couldn't get it lined up exactly right when I rehooped it so will do the faces by hand to make sure they end up in the right spots but the bigger applique pieces were still okay - thanks for your help!


----------



## aboveH20

aimeeg said:


> I did two different versions of the Make it Blue/Pink dress.
> 
> Here is one-



Beautiful.  Amazing. Wow.



billwendy said:


> Awww - I did!!! Thanks for remembering!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else having crazy weather lately???? We woke up in the 60's and the temp dropped all day - now its COLD again!!! lol



I remember that dress.  Great job.

Just this morning my husband asked if it was safe to put away the snowblower.  I _think_ it is, but you never know.  We had a couple inches on Mothers' Day a few years ago.



erikawolf2004 said:


> I think this is super cute!



Thanks.  I saw it in a book and wanted to try it.  I don't love it, but now that I've done one, I'm curious to try another in a different fabric with a few modifications.  (Maybe it's because I'm putting off the stripwork jumper I finally printed or the bowling shirt that I actually bought fabric for.) 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I'm gonna cry, I just gathered the skirt (which has this V shape to it) and only after attaching the whole thing did I realize I forgot to line up the SIDE seams- I was so focused on the getting the front right- I pinned front center and back and gathered.
> 
> http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0144894878458_564578457_6558709_6012054_n.jpg



I feel your pain.
Seems like it would require a LOT of ripping.
I don't think people will notice.


----------



## snubie

I asked last week for ideas for a LegoLand outfit for Lauren DD5.  This is what I came up with:
the girl is an applique I did by hand, the bricks at the bottom are a machine design.





This is for the little one to match her big sister:





And just because, here are some up-cycle knit dresses I made recently using Carla's raglan pattern and just a regular sewing machine:









And some shirts for my niece and her little brother who is due in August.


----------



## aimeeg

Diz-Mommy said:


> That is an amazing dress, and yes, I'm no where near her skill level.  Thank you for the link.  That dress is amazing, but I'm so afraid of satin I don't think I'd even attempt it
> 
> 
> 
> I think this might be it!!   Thank you for sharing!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love your version as well Wendy!!  HOW SWEET!!
> 
> We had INSANE weather last week too, warm and then crazy cold.  It's making my kids crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever post pictures of that dress?  I'm thinking that's the one I might have seen because I'm remembering a birthday reference.  I'd love to see that one too if you still have a picture



I did make a slightly different version for a friends birthday. She might have posted it. 

*Stacey-* LOVE the Lego outfits! Too Cute!! We are hoping to get to Legoland next January. 

I finally finished this Spongebob set. I think it turned out pretty cute! My girls loved it and want sets also. They asked for Sandy on the shirt though. My daughter's middle name is Cheek so I think she love Sandy Cheeks.


----------



## mom2rtk

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I have a photo of the one that was photographed in the window at Disneyland- do you want that?
> 
> 
> I'm gonna cry, I just gathered the skirt (which has this V shape to it) and only after attaching the whole thing did I realize I forgot to line up the SIDE seams- I was so focused on the getting the front right- I pinned front center and back and gathered.
> 
> So the seams are now off to left and right front of the dress- so do I rip out and re-gather,pin and sew?
> I also hate that the peplums stick up and don't lay nicely- the pattern piece, in my opinion should have been bigger.
> here's a photo of it-
> http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0144894878458_564578457_6558709_6012054_n.jpg
> 
> BAH! I forget how to use facebook photos!



Nicole, what pattern are you using? If it's the Simplicity pattern that's in the books (2313 or 2317??), there are 3 skirt sections so the skirt seams aren't supposed to line up with the side seams of the bodice.

I have been a little frustrated by most commercial peplum patterns as well. But since those are from a sheer fabric, you might be able to just push the center down into itself a little. Most of the sheer peplums I do requiere a little coaxing. 

If you're still unhappy with the peplum and want to  take it apart......... you could move the back edge in some so it's not stretched over as long a distance, then it will have room to lay down better. Does that make sense?

Also, using a different hoop skirt might help. It seems a little short for that length skirt, so it goes out at a more severe angle. One with the hoop farther down might allow those peplums to lay down better at the top. Does that make sense?

Hang in there. I think you're doing great! 

And if you have my email still, feel free to email me any questions you have. 

Can't wait to see the finished product!

Janet


----------



## tricia

snubie said:


> I asked last week for ideas for a LegoLand outfit for Lauren DD5.  This is what I came up with:
> the girl is an applique I did by hand, the bricks at the bottom are a machine design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for the little one to match her big sister:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because, here are some up-cycle knit dresses I made recently using Carla's raglan pattern and just a regular sewing machine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some shirts for my niece and her little brother who is due in August.



Great job on everything.  I think I want to try to make some upcycle dresses.  I have been saving some shirts and hope to get the time soon.



aimeeg said:


> I did make a slightly different version for a friends birthday. She might have posted it.
> 
> *Stacey-* LOVE the Lego outfits! Too Cute!! We are hoping to get to Legoland next January.
> 
> I finally finished this Spongebob set. I think it turned out pretty cute! My girls loved it and want sets also. They asked for Sandy on the shirt though. My daughter's middle name is Cheek so I think she love Sandy Cheeks.



Awesome.  Love the Gary applique.


----------



## cogero

snubie said:


> I asked last week for ideas for a LegoLand outfit for Lauren DD5.  This is what I came up with:
> the girl is an applique I did by hand, the bricks at the bottom are a machine design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for the little one to match her big sister:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because, here are some up-cycle knit dresses I made recently using Carla's raglan pattern and just a regular sewing machine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some shirts for my niece and her little brother who is due in August.



OMGoodness these are awesome



aimeeg said:


> I did make a slightly different version for a friends birthday. She might have posted it.
> 
> *Stacey-* LOVE the Lego outfits! Too Cute!! We are hoping to get to Legoland next January.
> 
> I finally finished this Spongebob set. I think it turned out pretty cute! My girls loved it and want sets also. They asked for Sandy on the shirt though. My daughter's middle name is Cheek so I think she love Sandy Cheeks.



I love the spongebob outfit.


----------



## snubie

Oh I forgot something...

remember this -





Dh was able to fix it!  The dealer quoted $500 to fix it, Dh was able to fix it with a $5.00 tube of some super glue welding stuff.


----------



## 1308Miles

Hi ladies!

It's been SO long since I last posted....but I've been lurking and LOVE the new outfits posted (obviously WTMTQ!) I'm still trying to shake off that post-Disney funk...it's taking longer than I thought! What better way to keep the Dis love alive than by making customs, right? Here are a few new creations:

Jessie-inspired Toy Story dress





Alice in Wonderland-inspired outfit (it's hard to see the white bloomers with the black ruffle trim...)





I actually have a few QUESTIONS, if you don't mind:

1. After a great deal of nagging from my friends, I finally agreed to open an etsy shop.  In 5 days, I've made two sales (and I'm not even related to these customers!!) I posted this hat:




and the customer wants a chin strap for her infant daughter...has anyone ever attempted to add this to CarlaC's Patchwork Bucket hat pattern before? If so, HOW??

2. How difficult is CarlaC's Precious dress? I just LOVELOVELOVE it and I'm terrified of it. It looks so difficult and I'm afraid of buttonholes.  Can someone talk me into this?

Thanks for any advice/help you can provide!!


----------



## tmh0206

snubie said:


> I asked last week for ideas for a LegoLand outfit for Lauren DD5.  This is what I came up with:
> the girl is an applique I did by hand, the bricks at the bottom are a machine design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for the little one to match her big sister:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because, here are some up-cycle knit dresses I made recently using Carla's raglan pattern and just a regular sewing machine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some shirts for my niece and her little brother who is due in August.




Wow! you have been a very busy lady! everything looks awesome, LOVE the lego outfit!



aimeeg said:


> I did make a slightly different version for a friends birthday. She might have posted it.
> 
> *Stacey-* LOVE the Lego outfits! Too Cute!! We are hoping to get to Legoland next January.
> 
> 
> Wow! you have been a very busy lady! everything looks awesome, LOVE the lego outfit!
> 
> I finally finished this Spongebob set. I think it turned out pretty cute! My girls loved it and want sets also. They asked for Sandy on the shirt though. My daughter's middle name is Cheek so I think she love Sandy Cheeks.




as usual, your spongebob outfit is incredible!




snubie said:


> Oh I forgot something...
> 
> remember this -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dh was able to fix it!  The dealer quoted $500 to fix it, Dh was able to fix it with a $5.00 tube of some super glue welding stuff.



woo hoo!!!!  I definelty remember that picture, it sCaReD me the first time I saw it!!!  so glad it was a cheap fix and not a $500 bill!


----------



## tricia

snubie said:


> Oh I forgot something...
> 
> remember this -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dh was able to fix it!  The dealer quoted $500 to fix it, Dh was able to fix it with a $5.00 tube of some super glue welding stuff.



that is so great.  Good job to your DH.



1308Miles said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> It's been SO long since I last posted....but I've been lurking and LOVE the new outfits posted (obviously WTMTQ!) I'm still trying to shake off that post-Disney funk...it's taking longer than I thought! What better way to keep the Dis love alive than by making customs, right? Here are a few new creations:
> 
> Jessie-inspired Toy Story dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice in Wonderland-inspired outfit (it's hard to see the white bloomers with the black ruffle trim...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually have a few QUESTIONS, if you don't mind:
> 
> 1. After a great deal of nagging from my friends, I finally agreed to open an etsy shop.  In 5 days, I've made two sales (and I'm not even related to these customers!!) I posted this hat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the customer wants a chin strap for her infant daughter...has anyone ever attempted to add this to CarlaC's Patchwork Bucket hat pattern before? If so, HOW??
> 
> 2. How difficult is CarlaC's Precious dress? I just LOVELOVELOVE it and I'm terrified of it. It looks so difficult and I'm afraid of buttonholes.  Can someone talk me into this?
> 
> Thanks for any advice/help you can provide!!



Very cute.

1.  does she want the hat to be reversible?  If not, I would just add 2 straps at the seam between the top and the brim on the inside of the hat.  One on each side and then they could be tied under her chin.
  Would look like this:
http://oldnavy.gap.com/Asset_Archive/ONWeb/Assets/Product/733/733829/big/on733829-00vliv01.jpg

2.  It is actually quite easy, and buttonholes aren't as bad as you think.  Most who are afraid and then try them say that.


----------



## cogero

1308Miles said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> It's been SO long since I last posted....but I've been lurking and LOVE the new outfits posted (obviously WTMTQ!) I'm still trying to shake off that post-Disney funk...it's taking longer than I thought! What better way to keep the Dis love alive than by making customs, right? Here are a few new creations:
> 
> Jessie-inspired Toy Story dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice in Wonderland-inspired outfit (it's hard to see the white bloomers with the black ruffle trim...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually have a few QUESTIONS, if you don't mind:
> 
> 1. After a great deal of nagging from my friends, I finally agreed to open an etsy shop.  In 5 days, I've made two sales (and I'm not even related to these customers!!) I posted this hat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the customer wants a chin strap for her infant daughter...has anyone ever attempted to add this to CarlaC's Patchwork Bucket hat pattern before? If so, HOW??
> 
> 2. How difficult is CarlaC's Precious dress? I just LOVELOVELOVE it and I'm terrified of it. It looks so difficult and I'm afraid of buttonholes.  Can someone talk me into this?
> 
> Thanks for any advice/help you can provide!!



great stuff. What pattern is the Alice outfit.

I have just about decided what to do with the Etsy shop. I have several people asking about silly things but figure I may as well try it.


----------



## froggy33

billwendy said:


> Thank you Jessica!!!! Everything you explained worked!!!! I have the 770 as well, I wonder why they dont list the vertical hoop??? Do you have the multiposition hoop? Im still trying to figure that out....it seems like 3, 4x4 fields that overlap each other????
> 
> Is there a way to rotate a purchased design in the program???
> 
> THANK YOU!!



Hi there!  I'm glad it worked!

For rotating, I don't have the program in front of me right now, but I would assume you just select the entire design (like you did by dragging the design to move it) and go to the layout view on the top bar and then use the rotate drag down menu.  If that doesn't work, then you can try holding the control key and mouse select one of the corner circles on the box around the design and then rotate.

Clear as mud?  Good luck!

I don't have the reposition hoop, may be something I have to look into!

Jess


----------



## 1308Miles

tricia said:


> Very cute.
> 
> 1.  does she want the hat to be reversible?  If not, I would just add 2 straps at the seam between the top and the brim on the inside of the hat.  One on each side and then they could be tied under her chin.
> Would look like this:
> http://oldnavy.gap.com/Asset_Archive/ONWeb/Assets/Product/733/733829/big/on733829-00vliv01.jpg
> 
> 2.  It is actually quite easy, and buttonholes aren't as bad as you think.  Most who are afraid and then try them say that.



She does want it reversible...which is making this all the more difficult. I'll see what I can do. Thanks for the suggestion and photo. BTW, I am SO buying that Precious dress right now. 




cogero said:


> great stuff. What pattern is the Alice outfit.
> 
> I have just about decided what to do with the Etsy shop. I have several people asking about silly things but figure I may as well try it.



Thanks! The Alice is a Portrait Peasant and Easy Fits. Good luck with your etsy shop!


----------



## tricia

1308Miles said:


> She does want it reversible...which is making this all the more difficult. I'll see what I can do. Thanks for the suggestion and photo. BTW, I am SO buying that Precious dress right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! The Alice is a Portrait Peasant and Easy Fits. Good luck with your etsy shop!



You could do this on both layers, and then just tie the ones on the top in a bow at the back of the hat, and the ones on the bottom under the chin. Get it?
Or, put grommets or buttonholes in the brim close to where it attaches to the cap portion and just use 2 straps with knots tied in the ends that would just pull thru to either side.


----------



## MWGreene

lovesdumbo said:


> Let see hope I got this math right....
> 
> top band loose 1 3/8" to elastic casing (lets call that 1.5") plus 1/4" seam allowance so that leaves 4.25"
> 
> top ruffle loose 1/4" seam allowance and 1/2" to hem leaving 6.5"
> 
> bottom band loose 1/2" to seam allowances leaving 3.75"
> 
> bottom ruffle loose 1/4" seam allowance, 1/2" hem and 2.75" hidden under top ruffle leaves 2.25"
> 
> so the skirt in the tutorial should be 4.25" + 6.5" + 2.25" or 12" so you would need to get rid of 3" somewhere.
> 
> 
> I think you could leave the width of the strips the same size as the elastic waist will make the skirt fit.



Thank you so much! I really appreciate the help. I found a quilting store that had much better fabric choices! Thank you thank you!


----------



## aboveH20

snubie said:


> I asked last week for ideas for a LegoLand outfit for Lauren DD5.  This is what I came up with:
> the girl is an applique I did by hand, the bricks at the bottom are a machine design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because, here are some up-cycle knit dresses I made recently using Carla's raglan pattern and just a regular sewing machine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some shirts for my niece and her little brother who is due in August.



I really like the Lego outfit and the creativity of the upcycles.



aimeeg said:


> I finally finished this Spongebob set. I think it turned out pretty cute! My girls loved it and want sets also. They asked for Sandy on the shirt though. My daughter's middle name is Cheek so I think she love Sandy Cheeks.



I running out of superlatives to use for your creations.  Let's go with Wowzers this time.  I'm in no hurry for grandchildren (sons are unmarried, 23 and 25) but it would be nice to have a little one to sew for and take to disney world.



snubie said:


> Oh I forgot something...
> 
> remember this -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dh was able to fix it!  The dealer quoted $500 to fix it, Dh was able to fix it with a $5.00 tube of some super glue welding stuff.



Impressive!



1308Miles said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> It's been SO long since I last posted....but I've been lurking and LOVE the new outfits posted (obviously WTMTQ!) I'm still trying to shake off that post-Disney funk...it's taking longer than I thought! What better way to keep the Dis love alive than by making customs, right? Here are a few new creations:
> 
> Jessie-inspired Toy Story dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any advice/help you can provide!!



The only help I can provide is to say great job.


----------



## aimeeg

Thank you all for the Spongebob compliments!!! Shhhhhh . . . I do not like Spongebob. It's 3 against 1 in this house and my DH is the ringleader!  This set was so much fun because the lady who asked me to make gave me the green light to do whatever. It was a lot of fun! 

I was able to finish one more thing today. It's my 2011 version of Steamboat Willie.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

snubie said:


> Oh I forgot something...
> 
> remember this -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dh was able to fix it!  The dealer quoted $500 to fix it, Dh was able to fix it with a $5.00 tube of some super glue welding stuff.



And I thought I was the only one who took apart their machine.  Glad you got it fixed.


----------



## chellewashere

I am happy I actually made this in a few hours today. Got my serger to somewhat cooperate with me and made the gathering a lot easier so I just wanted to share.
Now its on to the Vida and stuff for Disney!!
Front




Back




Twirl




Sorry one more twirl she loves to do that


----------



## chellewashere

aimeeg said:


> I did two different versions of the Make it Blue/Pink dress.
> 
> Here is one-


Beautiful as always


billwendy said:


> Awww - I did!!! Thanks for remembering!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else having crazy weather lately???? We woke up in the 60's and the temp dropped all day - now its COLD again!!! lol


This is adorable. 
And yeah we are...was so happy the other day it was in the 70's then drop fast. So ready for spring and summer to get here


snubie said:


> I asked last week for ideas for a LegoLand outfit for Lauren DD5.  This is what I came up with:
> the girl is an applique I did by hand, the bricks at the bottom are a machine design.


Love it!!


aimeeg said:


> I did make a slightly different version for a friends birthday. She might have posted it.
> 
> *Stacey-* LOVE the Lego outfits! Too Cute!! We are hoping to get to Legoland next January.
> 
> I finally finished this Spongebob set. I think it turned out pretty cute! My girls loved it and want sets also. They asked for Sandy on the shirt though. My daughter's middle name is Cheek so I think she love Sandy Cheeks.


Again gorgeous!!!


1308Miles said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> It's been SO long since I last posted....but I've been lurking and LOVE the new outfits posted (obviously WTMTQ!) I'm still trying to shake off that post-Disney funk...it's taking longer than I thought! What better way to keep the Dis love alive than by making customs, right? Here are a few new creations:
> 
> Jessie-inspired Toy Story dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice in Wonderland-inspired outfit (it's hard to see the white bloomers with the black ruffle trim...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually have a few QUESTIONS, if you don't mind:
> 
> 1. After a great deal of nagging from my friends, I finally agreed to open an etsy shop.  In 5 days, I've made two sales (and I'm not even related to these customers!!) I posted this hat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the customer wants a chin strap for her infant daughter...has anyone ever attempted to add this to CarlaC's Patchwork Bucket hat pattern before? If so, HOW??
> 
> 2. How difficult is CarlaC's Precious dress? I just LOVELOVELOVE it and I'm terrified of it. It looks so difficult and I'm afraid of buttonholes.  Can someone talk me into this?
> 
> Thanks for any advice/help you can provide!!


Love the hat...it is just too cute


----------



## Amyhoff

Question: I'm still trying to figure out which embroidery machine I want to purchase.  I am just wondering about the applique patterns you can purchase from Etsy and other sources.  If You purchase an applique pattern does the seller simply send the file?  Or does that purchase include some directions, fabric suggestions and thread color suggestions?


----------



## T-rox

snubie- your husband knows we are all going to be asking him, via you, how to fix our machine problems now right?

when my machine messed up so bad last week and i tried every move i could think of to fix it, my hubbs just grunted and never looked up from his game. for days. i shouldve used superglue myslef ( on hubbs fingers to his game controller!)


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Amyhoff said:


> Question: I'm still trying to figure out which embroidery machine I want to purchase.  I am just wondering about the applique patterns you can purchase from Etsy and other sources.  If You purchase an applique pattern does the seller simply send the file?  Or does that purchase include some directions, fabric suggestions and thread color suggestions?



Usually most sellers will help you figure out how to transfer designs from your computer to your machine.  Most sellers will also help you with fabric selections if you ask, but this info doesn't normally come with a purchase.  Most designers send some sort of thread guide to help you with colors as the design stitches out.  You'll have to know which format your machine takes, which your dealer can tell you (it will be something like PES, JEF, HUS, ART etc).  Also, if your machine has a slot for a flash drive, you'll need one of those to transfer your designs from computer to machine.  I love my Brother 4500D.  It's been my first and only embroidery machine this far and it's been very user friendly.  I think it's nice to get a machine that has a screen display, so you're not limited to having it hooked up to a computer at all times.  Also, I know lots of gals and guys on here enjoy having a large hoop, so that is also an option that may be important to you.  I know the next machine up from mine always makes me drool because there is a different size hoop that I don't have with my Brother.  Although, I can't complain too much since I do have a nice big hoop too.  

Hope this helps!  If you're looking at my machine, I'm happy to answer any specific questions you may have, just PM me


----------



## froggy33

aimeeg said:


> Thank you all for the Spongebob compliments!!! Shhhhhh . . . I do not like Spongebob. It's 3 against 1 in this house and my DH is the ringleader!  This set was so much fun because the lady who asked me to make gave me the green light to do whatever. It was a lot of fun!
> 
> I was able to finish one more thing today. It's my 2011 version of Steamboat Willie.



I don't like spongebob either!!  Love the new steamboat.  That paisleyish black fabric is awesome!!



Amyhoff said:


> Question: I'm still trying to figure out which embroidery machine I want to purchase.  I am just wondering about the applique patterns you can purchase from Etsy and other sources.  If You purchase an applique pattern does the seller simply send the file?  Or does that purchase include some directions, fabric suggestions and thread color suggestions?



I have the Brother PE770 that many on here have.  It does 4x4 and 5x7 size.  I have an almost 3 year old daughter and for her clothes the 5x7 is just fine.  I've even done a number of size Large shirts with the 5x7 and they seem big enough.

I second what the previous poster said about many digitizers.  You should get a jpeg image of the digitized design that will give you some direction on colors to use.  Many designers also have an image of a test stitch, so you can see what colors they use.  Heathers program sends along a really nice jpeg illustrating each step, and others send along a jpeg of step by step directions which also details colors.  Otherwise it's all up to you!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I was wondering if someone with Stitch Era could help me out?!  Pretty please?!

I made my DH a superman pillowcase for his birthday.  I was hoping someone could digitize:
DREW
My Superman​for me in a nice manly font to put on the cuff of the pillowcase which is about 4" wide.  I have a 5x7 hoop and would need it in PES format.  I am still learning how to use stitch era so I don't really trust myself yet and don't want to mess it up.  

Just let me know!   Thanks SO SO much!


----------



## Granna4679

Finisned up a little Alice themed Audrey skirt and shirt this week.


----------



## MWGreene

Granna4679 said:


> Finisned up a little Alice themed Audrey skirt and shirt this week.



That is ABSOLUTELY adorable!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Granna4679 said:


> Finisned up a little Alice themed Audrey skirt and shirt this week.



Beautiful as always Anita!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

aimeeg said:


> I did two different versions of the Make it Blue/Pink dress.
> 
> Here is one-



Wow!  This is so stunning!



billwendy said:


> Awww - I did!!! Thanks for remembering!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else having crazy weather lately???? We woke up in the 60's and the temp dropped all day - now its COLD again!!! lol



Yup!  That is the one I was thinking of!  I still love it!



snubie said:


> I asked last week for ideas for a LegoLand outfit for Lauren DD5.  This is what I came up with:
> the girl is an applique I did by hand, the bricks at the bottom are a machine design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


You did a great job!  REally cute!


disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I was wondering if someone with Stitch Era could help me out?!  Pretty please?!
> 
> I made my DH a superman pillowcase for his birthday.  I was hoping someone could digitize:
> DREW
> My Superman​for me in a nice manly font to put on the cuff of the pillowcase which is about 4" wide.  I have a 5x7 hoop and would need it in PES format.  I am still learning how to use stitch era so I don't really trust myself yet and don't want to mess it up.
> 
> Just let me know!   Thanks SO SO much!



Never mind....I figured it out!  Super proud!  now I just hope it finishes stitching out okay!


----------



## cogero

Here are the items that I did for January's Give

Shirts & Skirt for January





Kaitlyn Taggy





I was so nervous about fit but she looks adorable in the pictures.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Diz-Mommy said:


> Usually most sellers will help you figure out how to transfer designs from your computer to your machine.  Most sellers will also help you with fabric selections if you ask, but this info doesn't normally come with a purchase.  Most designers send some sort of thread guide to help you with colors as the design stitches out.  You'll have to know which format your machine takes, which your dealer can tell you (it will be something like PES, JEF, HUS, ART etc).  Also, if your machine has a slot for a flash drive, you'll need one of those to transfer your designs from computer to machine.  I love my Brother 4500D.  It's been my first and only embroidery machine this far and it's been very user friendly.  I think it's nice to get a machine that has a screen display, so you're not limited to having it hooked up to a computer at all times.  Also, I know lots of gals and guys on here enjoy having a large hoop, so that is also an option that may be important to you.  I know the next machine up from mine always makes me drool because there is a different size hoop that I don't have with my Brother.  Although, I can't complain too much since I do have a nice big hoop too.
> 
> Hope this helps!  If you're looking at my machine, I'm happy to answer any specific questions you may have, just PM me


We have the same machine almost.  I have the 4000D with the 12x7 hoop.  I love the machine and it has a high stitch count but keeps going.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

cogero said:


> Here are the items that I did for January's Give
> 
> Shirts & Skirt for January
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaitlyn Taggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so nervous about fit but she looks adorable in the pictures.



You are so kind to do so much for the Gives.  I love this skirt the colours are perfect for spring.  Great job on the embroidery!


----------



## T-rox

Granna4679 said:


> Finisned up a little Alice themed Audrey skirt and shirt this week.



geez i love love love love this. i want it


----------



## tmh0206

Granna4679 said:


> Finisned up a little Alice themed Audrey skirt and shirt this week.



Anita  you are my sewing/applique super hero!  you (and MANY others on here) inspire me to become better each day, and someday I hope to be as good as you!!!


----------



## dianemom2

Amyhoff said:


> Question: I'm still trying to figure out which embroidery machine I want to purchase.  I am just wondering about the applique patterns you can purchase from Etsy and other sources.  If You purchase an applique pattern does the seller simply send the file?  Or does that purchase include some directions, fabric suggestions and thread color suggestions?



I think that it depends on the seller for the most part.  I don't think I've ever gotten anything with fabric suggestions but you often get a thread color chart.  Most of the time they will email  you the file but you need to request which format you need for your machine.


----------



## cydswipe

Whoohoo!  I've earned enough money to get my embroidery machine.  For those of you that have the brother PE 770, what are my start up cost, besides the machine itself?  Thread and stabalizer?  Is there an online source I should be using or just a basic fabric store.

TIA for your help!  Now that I have the go ahead, I am a nervous wreck!!!


----------



## dianemom2

cydswipe said:


> Whoohoo!  I've earned enough money to get my embroidery machine.  For those of you that have the brother PE 770, what are my start up cost, besides the machine itself?  Thread and stabalizer?  Is there an online source I should be using or just a basic fabric store.
> 
> TIA for your help!  Now that I have the go ahead, I am a nervous wreck!!!



Congratulations on your new machine.  I am sure you will love it.  I happened to be in Joanns on Monday and the clerk (who knows me by name) told me that all the thread will be on sale for half off next week.  I buy most of my thread there and I've been happy with it.  I have ordered some thread off the internet but unless I am ordering a lot the shipping seems too costly.  You can also use the 50% off fabric coupons on the stabilizer at Joanns.


----------



## miprender

snubie said:


> I asked last week for ideas for a LegoLand outfit for Lauren DD5.  This is what I came up with:
> the girl is an applique I did by hand, the bricks at the bottom are a machine design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for the little one to match her big sister:



Great job appliqueing by hand. And YEAH for DH fixing your machine.



1308Miles said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> It's been SO long since I last posted....but I've been lurking and LOVE the new outfits posted (obviously WTMTQ!) I'm still trying to shake off that post-Disney funk...it's taking longer than I thought! What better way to keep the Dis love alive than by making customs, right? Here are a few new creations:
> 
> Jessie-inspired Toy Story dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice in Wonderland-inspired outfit (it's hard to see the white bloomers with the black ruffle trim...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually have a few QUESTIONS, if you don't mind:
> 
> 1. After a great deal of nagging from my friends, I finally agreed to open an etsy shop.  In 5 days, I've made two sales (and I'm not even related to these customers!!) I posted this hat:



Great job and congrats on opening up your etsy store.



aimeeg said:


> Thank you all for the Spongebob compliments!!! Shhhhhh . . . I do not like Spongebob. It's 3 against 1 in this house and my DH is the ringleader!  This set was so much fun because the lady who asked me to make gave me the green light to do whatever. It was a lot of fun!
> 
> I was able to finish one more thing today. It's my 2011 version of Steamboat Willie.


 I hope you don't mind I might have to CASE this for my daughter. I love Steamboat Willie.

And I don't like SpongeBob. And I can't stand that Fish Hooks show either. Maybe I secretly just don't like fish




chellewashere said:


> I am happy I actually made this in a few hours today. Got my serger to somewhat cooperate with me and made the gathering a lot easier so I just wanted to share.
> Now its on to the Vida and stuff for Disney!!
> Front



This dress makes me want SUMMER now.




Granna4679 said:


> Finisned up a little Alice themed Audrey skirt and shirt this week.


This is perfect for 1900PF breakfast.




cogero said:


> Here are the items that I did for January's Give
> 
> Shirts & Skirt for January
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaitlyn Taggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so nervous about fit but she looks adorable in the pictures.



Great job.   What pattern did you use for the skirt? 
And I know it has been said before but how do you have the energy for all these gives.


----------



## aimeeg

Granna4679 said:


> Finisned up a little Alice themed Audrey skirt and shirt this week.



Love!!!! I really love the tea cup fabric. That is fantastic!



cydswipe said:


> Whoohoo!  I've earned enough money to get my embroidery machine.  For those of you that have the brother PE 770, what are my start up cost, besides the machine itself?  Thread and stabalizer?  Is there an online source I should be using or just a basic fabric store.
> 
> TIA for your help!  Now that I have the go ahead, I am a nervous wreck!!!



You do need a few things- stabilizer, thread, bobbin thread and spray adhesive. 

Stabilizer- It's best to try a few kinds out to figure what works for you best. I personally like the sticky back. Others swear by the pin on. 

Thread- Embroidery Thread has a nice shine to it. I use Coats and Clark. Normally I stock up when it's on sale at Jo Ann's. 

Bobbin Thread- This is a must. Again, I use Coats and Clark. Brother suggests you use Brother brand but I like the C&C just fine.

Spray Adhesive. This helps hold your fabric in place during the tack down stitches. I use Dritz Spray Adhesive. It comes in a yellow can. 

When I bought my machine I remember spending about $100 at Jo Ann's. I think I spent most of my $$ on stabilizers. Even though I have had a roll of iron on stabilizer in my drawer for two years I am happy I did so. It was great to figure out what worked for me.


----------



## erikawolf2004

aboveH20 said:


> Thanks.  I saw it in a book and wanted to try it.  I don't love it, but now that I've done one, I'm curious to try another in a different fabric with a few modifications.  (Maybe it's because I'm putting off the stripwork jumper I finally printed or the bowling shirt that I actually bought fabric for.)


  I have no idea what you are talking about Buying more and more patterns than you have time to make....what is that  I have so many patterns that I haven't used yet and I just ordered 4 more-hehe!!!!



snubie said:


> And just because, here are some up-cycle knit dresses I made recently using Carla's raglan pattern and just a regular sewing machine:



The Lego Outfit is adorable and the upcycles are great!  I am going to have to try one of those one of these days



aimeeg said:


>



This is sooo cute, I love the color combo on the skirt...I'm not a Sponge Bob fan either, but this is soooo adorable!!!!



snubie said:


> Oh I forgot something...
> 
> remember this -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dh was able to fix it!  The dealer quoted $500 to fix it, Dh was able to fix it with a $5.00 tube of some super glue welding stuff. :



Got to love that!!!!



1308Miles said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Jessie-inspired Toy Story dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice in Wonderland-inspired outfit (it's hard to see the white bloomers with the black ruffle trim...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually have a few QUESTIONS, if you don't mind:
> 
> 2. How difficult is CarlaC's Precious dress? I just LOVELOVELOVE it and I'm terrified of it. It looks so difficult and I'm afraid of buttonholes.  Can someone talk me into this?
> 
> Thanks for any advice/help you can provide!!



These are both great!!!  I did one Precious Dress for our last trip, it is alot more involved that her other patterns that I have done, but it is doable.  I don't like buttonholes, so I put snaps in the back instead



aimeeg said:


> Thank you all for the Spongebob compliments!!!





chellewashere said:


> Now its on to the Vida and stuff for Disney!!
> Twirl



Lovely, Got to love that twirl factor!




cogero said:


> Here are the items that I did for January's Give
> 
> Shirts & Skirt for January
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaitlyn Taggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so nervous about fit but she looks adorable in the pictures.



SO SO CUTE!!!



Granna4679 said:


> Finisned up a little Alice themed Audrey skirt and shirt this week.



Another lovely creation!!!!


----------



## quiltymom

I've been lurking for a while looking at these wonderful goodies.  Ya'll are very talented!

Now here's a question for you - what about tweens and teens?  I've made tie dyed mickey head tees for every Disney trip we've ever taken, but I thought it would be fun to do something different.  I have an old embroidery machine (viking rose) so I can't do all the fun appliques, but I can do plain old machine applique and all that.  Any ideas, links, photos, or whatnot?  I've a teen boy and tween girl.

Thanks!


----------



## MaeB

Love everything that's been posted! When I have kids I'll have such great inspiration!  Hopefully my skills will have improved enough by then that I can actually make stuff like you all do!

Here's a teeny backpack that I made for a Give:







OT question:


I'm going to visit a friend and her new baby for the first time this weekend.  It's her 3rd girl (sisters are 5.5 and just turned 3).  What kind of gift should I bring?  Clothes?  A taggie of some kind??    I'm sure she has tons of both already but I don't want to show up empty-handed since she's feeding me dinner!!  Thanks!!


----------



## tricia

Granna4679 said:


> Finisned up a little Alice themed Audrey skirt and shirt this week.



Love it.  I was going to get some of the tea pot fabric for an Apron for my mom.  It works perfect for Alice.



cogero said:


> Here are the items that I did for January's Give
> 
> Shirts & Skirt for January
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaitlyn Taggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so nervous about fit but she looks adorable in the pictures.



Cute, gonna have to go over to the trip report and check out the pics.



MaeB said:


> Love everything that's been posted! When I have kids I'll have such great inspiration!  Hopefully my skills will have improved enough by then that I can actually make stuff like you all do!
> 
> Here's a teeny backpack that I made for a Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OT question:
> 
> 
> I'm going to visit a friend and her new baby for the first time this weekend.  It's her 3rd girl (sisters are 5.5 and just turned 3).  What kind of gift should I bring?  Clothes?  A taggie of some kind??    I'm sure she has tons of both already but I don't want to show up empty-handed since she's feeding me dinner!!  Thanks!!



Cute backpack.  And maybe a taggie would be good, homemade is always appreciated more around here, even if it is the 3rd child.


----------



## SallyfromDE

DisneyTeacher01 said:


> I've been lurking for a few weeks and I thought I would say, There is some beautiful stuff in this place!!  I'm sooo inspired!  I've been sewing on and off for a while, but now I want to try more
> 
> I thought that I would share...I ran to Hancock's today, so I could help keep them in business and found some great deals!  They were having a "spring cleaning" sale, so lots of different fabrics at $1, $2, $3, and $5 a yard!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing all your wonderful creations!!



Hey Teach!  Make sure you get your posts in so we can see your creations. 




disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I was wondering if someone with Stitch Era could help me out?!  Pretty please?!
> 
> I made my DH a superman pillowcase for his birthday.  I was hoping someone could digitize:
> DREW
> My Superman​for me in a nice manly font to put on the cuff of the pillowcase which is about 4" wide.  I have a 5x7 hoop and would need it in PES format.  I am still learning how to use stitch era so I don't really trust myself yet and don't want to mess it up.
> 
> Just let me know!   Thanks SO SO much!



Are you familiar with YahooGroups? SEU has a group there, It might make sense to me after I give the program a try.


----------



## VBAndrea

I'm TTTQ (too tired to quote) ~ I've had a depressing day.  Our kitty with renal failure decided to stop eating two days ago so I had to make the decision to say goodbye to her this morning.  DH was going to take her in, but he just so happens to be out of town until Saturday and I couldn't make her suffer that long.  She was only five years old.  Thankfully we still have her sister and a 16 year old orange tabby who is healthy (and of course the dogs).


I've seen some really nice things posted today 





MaeB said:


> Love everything that's been posted! When I have kids I'll have such great inspiration!  Hopefully my skills will have improved enough by then that I can actually make stuff like you all do!
> 
> Here's a teeny backpack that I made for a Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OT question:
> 
> 
> I'm going to visit a friend and her new baby for the first time this weekend.  It's her 3rd girl (sisters are 5.5 and just turned 3).  What kind of gift should I bring?  Clothes?  A taggie of some kind??    I'm sure she has tons of both already but I don't want to show up empty-handed since she's feeding me dinner!!  Thanks!!



I did have to quote you b/c this is too cute and I LOVE the fabric.  It's so bright and cheerful.

I would not bring clothes as a gift.  I received way too many clothes for my kids (especially my dd) that they didn't even get to wear everything we received.  I highly recommend making burp cloths.   I could never have enough burp cloths.  I love the flannel raggy burp cloths and I've also made many with ribbons and quilt binding on cloth diapers.  Burp cloths are so easy to make as well.  Bibs is another gift that is something you probably can't have too many of,  though I've never made bibs so don't know how hard they are to do.  Burps cloths can be whipped out very quickly, so if you need something by the weekend that's what I would recommend.


----------



## CastleCreations

Hi Everyone... I'm still alive... I've still been sewing. Lots. 
Here are some of the latest. 










I've also been making some pageant wear










I've enjoyed looking at everyone's latest creations... Now back to sewing...


----------



## billwendy

CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone... I'm still alive... I've still been sewing. Lots.
> Here are some of the latest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also been making some pageant wear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've enjoyed looking at everyone's latest creations... Now back to sewing...



WOW HI!!!!! How have you been? How are the girls???? Whatcha been up to? Missed ya around here!!!!


----------



## CastleCreations

Here are some more random pictures... sorry so many.. I've been gone a while.

































Okay.. that's enough.. some might be sideways... sorry...


----------



## CastleCreations

billwendy said:


> WOW HI!!!!! How have you been? How are the girls???? Whatcha been up to? Missed ya around here!!!!



Well... I'm engaged... have been since last July.. He's a doll. Alexis broke her elbow...cast is off, all better now. Ireland is still the same. LOL... and we're off to Disney with OUT the kids tomorrow.. .rough life huh? How about you? It's been a while, hasn't it?


----------



## billwendy

CastleCreations said:


> Well... I'm engaged... have been since last July.. He's a doll. Alexis broke her elbow...cast is off, all better now. Ireland is still the same. LOL... and we're off to Disney with OUT the kids tomorrow.. .rough life huh? How about you? It's been a while, hasn't it?




That is AWESOME!!!  Guess that's where you've been!!! Do the girls like him too? Oohh, broken elbow's are no fun - is she able to bend and straighten it all the way? We gotta see some pictures -I bet the girls have gotten so big!!!! Welcome back!!!


----------



## chellewashere

CastleCreations said:


> Here are some more random pictures... sorry so many.. I've been gone a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.. that's enough.. some might be sideways... sorry...



can I ask what pattern you used for your girl rock outfits? My DD walked by as I was looking and said she likes those better than the one I made so now she wants to make her this style. Gotta love em!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

MaeB said:


> Love everything that's been posted! When I have kids I'll have such great inspiration!  Hopefully my skills will have improved enough by then that I can actually make stuff like you all do!
> 
> Here's a teeny backpack that I made for a Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OT question:
> 
> 
> I'm going to visit a friend and her new baby for the first time this weekend.  It's her 3rd girl (sisters are 5.5 and just turned 3).  What kind of gift should I bring?  Clothes?  A taggie of some kind??    I'm sure she has tons of both already but I don't want to show up empty-handed since she's feeding me dinner!!  Thanks!!


Love that backpack!  Love the fabric.  What pattern did you use for it?

How about crayon rollups for the older girls?  Something to keep them busy when Mom is busy with the baby? 



VBAndrea said:


> I'm TTTQ (too tired to quote) ~ I've had a depressing day.  Our kitty with renal failure decided to stop eating two days ago so I had to make the decision to say goodbye to her this morning.  DH was going to take her in, but he just so happens to be out of town until Saturday and I couldn't make her suffer that long.  She was only five years old.  Thankfully we still have her sister and a 16 year old orange tabby who is healthy (and of course the dogs).


Sorry for your loss.




CastleCreations said:


> Well... I'm engaged... have been since last July.. He's a doll. Alexis broke her elbow...cast is off, all better now. Ireland is still the same. LOL... and we're off to Disney with OUT the kids tomorrow.. .rough life huh? How about you? It's been a while, hasn't it?


Congratulations!  Love everything you posted but really love that Castaway Cay Vida!


----------



## chellewashere

miprender said:


> This dress makes me want SUMMER now.





erikawolf2004 said:


> Lovely, Got to love that twirl factor!



Thanks so much first one I did that actually twirled I was so excited 


CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone... I'm still alive... I've still been sewing. Lots.
> Here are some of the latest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also been making some pageant wear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've enjoyed looking at everyone's latest creations... Now back to sewing...


Wow Wow and Wow these are all just so simply beautiful!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Chiara- Adorable- really nice, I know the Give Child will surely be thrilled!!!

Snubie/Stacey- Lego so cute!!!

Granna/Anita- LOVE the Alice themed outfit

Cute pink hat! To whoever made it!

Amieg- I like the Steamboat Willie- but I still love the feliz version  you do beautiful work.


----------



## Granna4679

MWGreene said:


> That is ABSOLUTELY adorable!





Diz-Mommy said:


> Beautiful as always Anita!





tmh0206 said:


> Anita  you are my sewing/applique super hero!  you (and MANY others on here) inspire me to become better each day, and someday I hope to be as good as you!!!





miprender said:


> This is perfect for 1900PF breakfast.





erikawolf2004 said:


> Another lovely creation!!!!



Thanks girls!!  I was sceptical about putting the Mad Hatter on all the tcups but it turned out better than I expected.  

tmh0206 - You made my day!!!  You are so sweet!

Aimee- I LOVE that Steamboat Willie!!  That is super cute.  
And I love your spongebob outfit too but I can't stand Spongebob!  

Castlecreations - your dresses are just out of this world.  My hubby would love the flame one on the bottom especially if I made it with some sort of car applique.  What a cute idea.  (and no...he is not a Bieber fan).


----------



## cogero

[/QUOTE]

I love that back pack adorable.



CastleCreations said:


> Here are some more random pictures... sorry so many.. I've been gone a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.. that's enough.. some might be sideways... sorry...



Your work is fabulous. I love the green rockstar outfit.


----------



## cogero

This is the Boardwalk pattern from YCMT. It was pretty easy though I know how I would do it different the next time to make it easier.


----------



## queenvickitoria

Does the YCMT have any patterns with long sleeves?


----------



## tricia

CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone... I'm still alive... I've still been sewing. Lots.
> Here are some of the latest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also been making some pageant wear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've enjoyed looking at everyone's latest creations... Now back to sewing...



Beautiful stuff.  Love the Vidas especially.  Congrats on the engagement too.




cogero said:


> This is the Boardwalk pattern from YCMT. It was pretty easy though I know how I would do it different the next time to make it easier.



Cute.


----------



## micksmoma

I have gotten a Brother PE780d and I am having problems with the tshirts slipping in the hoop, or at least I think that is what is happening.  The preloaded designs are not off much but they shift just enough to make it noticeable.  I am using an iron on cut away stabilizer, what else can I try?  Any help would be appreciated.  I really want to make t shirts for the grand babies but I don't want to mess up any more shirts until I figure this out.


----------



## weluvdizne

MaeB said:


> Love everything that's been posted! When I have kids I'll have such great inspiration!  Hopefully my skills will have improved enough by then that I can actually make stuff like you all do!
> 
> Here's a teeny backpack that I made for a Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OT question:
> 
> 
> I'm going to visit a friend and her new baby for the first time this weekend.  It's her 3rd girl (sisters are 5.5 and just turned 3).  What kind of gift should I bring?  Clothes?  A taggie of some kind??    I'm sure she has tons of both already but I don't want to show up empty-handed since she's feeding me dinner!!  Thanks!!


That is cute!  Thanks for doing the gives.  Very sweet of you!
I would agree, never enough burp clothes and they are so easy peasy.  Also think the crayon roll ups would be great.  I just had a baby 5 months ago, and the best thing now is to not forget the older 2.  It really helped us transition so easily with no resentment.  


VBAndrea said:


> I'm TTTQ (too tired to quote) ~ I've had a depressing day.  Our kitty with renal failure decided to stop eating two days ago so I had to make the decision to say goodbye to her this morning.  DH was going to take her in, but he just so happens to be out of town until Saturday and I couldn't make her suffer that long.  She was only five years old.  Thankfully we still have her sister and a 16 year old orange tabby who is healthy (and of course the dogs).
> 
> 
> .


Oh Andrea I'm so sorry for your loss.  I am proud of you for being so selfless for your cat.  It's a very hard decision to have to make, but you did the right thing.  I'm sure she is playing with my dog up in heaven.  


CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone... I'm still alive... I've still been sewing. Lots.
> Here are some of the latest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also been making some pageant wear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've enjoyed looking at everyone's latest creations... Now back to sewing...


Beautiful work!  All of it!


CastleCreations said:


> Here are some more random pictures... sorry so many.. I've been gone a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.. that's enough.. some might be sideways... sorry...


Very nice.  I can't pick a fave.  Don't stay away so long.  


queenvickitoria said:


> Does the YCMT have any patterns with long sleeves?



Just wanted to let you know I saw your question.  I think there are some, but you'd have to take a look.  Sorry I'm not much help.  I do think I had seen a few though over the winter.  Good luck.


----------



## aimeeg

micksmoma said:


> I have gotten a Brother PE780d and I am having problems with the tshirts slipping in the hoop, or at least I think that is what is happening.  The preloaded designs are not off much but they shift just enough to make it noticeable.  I am using an iron on cut away stabilizer, what else can I try?  Any help would be appreciated.  I really want to make t shirts for the grand babies but I don't want to mess up any more shirts until I figure this out.



I would try the sulky sticky back. I have never had good luck with the iron on stablizer. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Amyhoff

MaeB said:


> Love everything that's been posted! When I have kids I'll have such great inspiration!  Hopefully my skills will have improved enough by then that I can actually make stuff like you all do!
> 
> Here's a teeny backpack that I made for a Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OT question:
> 
> 
> I'm going to visit a friend and her new baby for the first time this weekend.  It's her 3rd girl (sisters are 5.5 and just turned 3).  What kind of gift should I bring?  Clothes?  A taggie of some kind??    I'm sure she has tons of both already but I don't want to show up empty-handed since she's feeding me dinner!!  Thanks!!



I'm not trying to sound smart, but I think the nicest thing you can do is not make her fix dinner!  Bring take-out or something that you have made that can be heated.    A mommy of three doesn't have much time between nursing constantly and trying to make sure the older two are paid enough attention.  Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

VBAndrea said:


> I'm TTTQ (too tired to quote) ~ I've had a depressing day.  Our kitty with renal failure decided to stop eating two days ago so I had to make the decision to say goodbye to her this morning.  DH was going to take her in, but he just so happens to be out of town until Saturday and I couldn't make her suffer that long.  She was only five years old.  Thankfully we still have her sister and a 16 year old orange tabby who is healthy (and of course the dogs).



I'm so sorry for your loss.  I know it's hard to let go, but you did the right thing not making your kitty suffer.  



CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone... I'm still alive... I've still been sewing. Lots.
> Here are some of the latest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also been making some pageant wear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've enjoyed looking at everyone's latest creations... Now back to sewing...





CastleCreations said:


> Here are some more random pictures... sorry so many.. I've been gone a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.. that's enough.. some might be sideways... sorry...



Love it all!!  Beautiful work!



queenvickitoria said:


> Does the YCMT have any patterns with long sleeves?



Not sure if you're asking for dresses or just patterns in general, but the All the Rage Raglan by Carla C has a long sleeve option.



micksmoma said:


> I have gotten a Brother PE780d and I am having problems with the tshirts slipping in the hoop, or at least I think that is what is happening.  The preloaded designs are not off much but they shift just enough to make it noticeable.  I am using an iron on cut away stabilizer, what else can I try?  Any help would be appreciated.  I really want to make t shirts for the grand babies but I don't want to mess up any more shirts until I figure this out.



Hmmm, are you sure the shirts aren't getting stretched when you're hooping.  Maybe the iron on isn't the way to go?  I have pretty good luck with using a spray adhesive on thick cut away.  Also, not all designs are for all fabrics.  Real big and stitch dense designs just don't work very well on t-shirts.  Are you trying applique or fill?


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

Granna4679 said:


>



Precious!



cogero said:


> Kaitlyn Taggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so nervous about fit but she looks adorable in the pictures.



So sweet!!!



cydswipe said:


> Whoohoo!  I've earned enough money to get my embroidery machine.  For those of you that have the brother PE 770, what are my start up cost, besides the machine itself?  Thread and stabalizer?  Is there an online source I should be using or just a basic fabric store.
> 
> TIA for your help!  Now that I have the go ahead, I am a nervous wreck!!!



You will want a thread set.  I got PolyStar from Mr. Vac and Mrs. Sew online.  It was about $200 for a ton of great threat!  I also got the PEDesign program -- it was pricey I think just under $1000 -- but you can get a much less expensive program.  You just need something that will let you put designs/words together.    I also got several different types of stabilizer -- about $100 to start with -- from the local store to start with now I get it online.  You are ready to go!  I would also buy some Heat and Bond Lite for applique work.  



CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone... I'm still alive... I've still been sewing. Lots.
> Here are some of the latest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also been making some pageant wear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've enjoyed looking at everyone's latest creations... Now back to sewing...



Wonderful work!!



cogero said:


> This is the Boardwalk pattern from YCMT. It was pretty easy though I know how I would do it different the next time to make it easier.



So sweet!



micksmoma said:


> I have gotten a Brother PE780d and I am having problems with the tshirts slipping in the hoop, or at least I think that is what is happening.  The preloaded designs are not off much but they shift just enough to make it noticeable.  I am using an iron on cut away stabilizer, what else can I try?  Any help would be appreciated.  I really want to make t shirts for the grand babies but I don't want to mess up any more shirts until I figure this out.



I use t-shirt stabilizer.  It is a super soft cut away.  And I don't hoop my shirts.  I pin pin pin pin!  Also make sure you are using a ball point needle. 



1308Miles said:


> Jessie-inspired Toy Story dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice in Wonderland-inspired outfit (it's hard to see the white bloomers with the black ruffle trim...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually have a few QUESTIONS, if you don't mind:
> 
> 1. After a great deal of nagging from my friends, I finally agreed to open an etsy shop.  In 5 days, I've made two sales (and I'm not even related to these customers!!) I posted this hat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the customer wants a chin strap for her infant daughter...has anyone ever attempted to add this to CarlaC's Patchwork Bucket hat pattern before? If so, HOW??
> 
> 2. How difficult is CarlaC's Precious dress? I just LOVELOVELOVE it and I'm terrified of it. It looks so difficult and I'm afraid of buttonholes.  Can someone talk me into this?
> 
> Thanks for any advice/help you can provide!!



Great work and CONGRATS on your etsy store!!



aimeeg said:


> Thank you all for the Spongebob compliments!!! Shhhhhh . . . I do not like Spongebob. It's 3 against 1 in this house and my DH is the ringleader!  This set was so much fun because the lady who asked me to make gave me the green light to do whatever. It was a lot of fun!
> 
> I was able to finish one more thing today. It's my 2011 version of Steamboat Willie.



LOVE the quality of both dresses but I like you do NOT like Spongebob!



chellewashere said:


> I am happy I actually made this in a few hours today. Got my serger to somewhat cooperate with me and made the gathering a lot easier so I just wanted to share.
> Now its on to the Vida and stuff for Disney!!
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry one more twirl she loves to do that



Sweet!



Amyhoff said:


> Question: I'm still trying to figure out which embroidery machine I want to purchase.  I am just wondering about the applique patterns you can purchase from Etsy and other sources.  If You purchase an applique pattern does the seller simply send the file?  Or does that purchase include some directions, fabric suggestions and thread color suggestions?



It depends.  Some come with instructions and some don't.    My PEDesign lets me sew it all out on the computer screen and I can see how to go!



aimeeg said:


> I did make a slightly different version for a friends birthday. She might have posted it.
> 
> *Stacey-* LOVE the Lego outfits! Too Cute!! We are hoping to get to Legoland next January.
> 
> I finally finished this Spongebob set. I think it turned out pretty cute! My girls loved it and want sets also. They asked for Sandy on the shirt though. My daughter's middle name is Cheek so I think she love Sandy Cheeks.



Sweet dress but don't like SB!!


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

DD wanted applique so she picked out the designs.  Of course everything that could go wrong did!!!  

1.  I put the egg on the BACK of the dress.  Oh well, the back will now be the front!  
2.  I put the flip flops on upside down!!!  So I had to cut the elastic out of the top and make it the hem.  Then I had to add a yoke to the bottom (now top) because there wasn't enough room to put in elastic!  Oh well, the skirt is a big longer now.


----------



## erikawolf2004

cogero said:


> This is the Boardwalk pattern from YCMT. It was pretty easy though I know how I would do it different the next time to make it easier.



Super cute! How would you make it different????  I just bought this pattern today...it is so cute, but I think the sleeve directions are kind of confusing  Any tips would be great!  Did you do two layers of ruffles on your sleeve?  It kind of looks like one, but I could be wrong.

Thanks, Erika


----------



## erikawolf2004

MaeB said:


> Love everything that's been posted! When I have kids I'll have such great inspiration!  Hopefully my skills will have improved enough by then that I can actually make stuff like you all do!
> 
> Here's a teeny backpack that I made for a Give:



THis is super cute!



VBAndrea said:


> ~ I've had a depressing day.  Our kitty with renal failure decided to stop eating two days ago so I had to make the decision to say goodbye to her this morning.  DH was going to take her in, but he just so happens to be out of town until Saturday and I couldn't make her suffer that long.  She was only five years old.  Thankfully we still have her sister and a 16 year old orange tabby who is healthy (and of course the dogs).


I'm so sorry for your loss.



CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone... I'm still alive... I've still been sewing. Lots.
> Here are some of the latest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also been making some pageant wear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've enjoyed looking at everyone's latest creations... Now back to sewing...





CastleCreations said:


> Here are some more random pictures... sorry so many.. I've been gone a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.. that's enough.. some might be sideways... sorry...



OMG!!!!  These are all amazing



queenvickitoria said:


> Does the YCMT have any patterns with long sleeves?



There is the Portrait Peasant dress/top (which is a great dress) and the Sophie Tunic & Emily Bell Sleeve Tunic...I haven't tried these. These are all from Sis Bloom/CarlaC, which are great pattern makers.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> DD wanted applique so she picked out the designs.  Of course everything that could go wrong did!!!
> 
> 1.  I put the egg on the BACK of the dress.  Oh well, the back will now be the front!
> 2.  I put the flip flops on upside down!!!  So I had to cut the elastic out of the top and make it the hem.  Then I had to add a yoke to the bottom (now top) because there wasn't enough room to put in elastic!  Oh well, the skirt is a big longer now.



Well all boo boos aside, the dresses look darling and your cute little daughter looks beyond thrilled which is all that matters in the end right?


----------



## teresajoy

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Teresa,
> 
> i'm so excited for you that you got a new machine!!!  You are going to love having a bigger hoop...I know you have been wanting one for awhile.  Hopefully the new one they send you will come out of the box without any problems!  And way to find a good deal!   I'll bet you will get some great things made for your trip.
> 
> Wish we were going soon.  My ticker needs to be taken off... and I am going through withdrawals.  I even got a pin code sent to me for free dining.



Thanks!!! My new one should be here tomorrow. I'm hoping it doesn't give me any trouble. I debated a long time about buying the machine, then just decided to go for it!  (the no payments for 6 month option kind of pushed my decision along!)



weluvdizne said:


> [SIZE="6"[COLOR="Red"]]Question[[/COLOR]/SIZE]
> Where is the best place to sell fabric that I decided I can part with?  None of it is Disney.  Mostly odds and ends, some kids prints, some holidays, some back to school.  I don't know if I should use ebay or etsy.  I have only listed a princess pattern on etsy and it never sold.  I do regularly sell on ebay, just never sold any fabric.  Any other suggestions?
> Thanks for the advice.



Lot of people sell on Facebook, I would try there first. 





fortheluvofpooh said:


> I have not been on this board for ages, kind of got out of sewing. HOWEVER I am back. We are going to wdw in August so I want to do up a few of the tank top dresses for DDs and DN. For a ribbed tank top what fabric do you suggest to use for the skirting? Would you use a stiff cotton or a poly blend ?



Hi! So nice to see you again!





vester said:


> I want you all to know how much you have inspried me.  Last year, I started making some things for my daughter, and it is ALL BECAUSE OF YOU GIRLS   You will never know how much you inspried me.
> 
> So take a look at what you inspried last year.....and thank you.



What a sweet post! Thank you!!! These outfits are amazing!!! And, I have a Lydia too! 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Just wanted to update....
> 
> FIL is out of the hospital completely and has been moved to a rehab facility.  His place on the UNOS list has not been affected by the MRSA, so now we just wait.  His wife is doing good, I think I already posted that they think it was her gall bladder.  But then, I also just found out her mother has been in the hospital too and has now been moved to the same rehab center as my FIL.  I feel so sorry for all the running around she has been doing.  My FIL still insist on us not coming until our vacation in June unless he gets the transplant, then we will go up.
> 
> So, in other news, as some of you know me and DH have been trying for 3 years to take a trip just the two of us, he always was trying for Vegas.  So, unless something happens, this is the year!  We aren't going to Vegas...we are going to NYC!!!!  I am so excited!  This will be my first trip on a plane and my first trip to NYC.  I have everything booked; hotel, 2 day bus tour, and today I am buying the plane tickets.  We are going in July, so now, I think I will make the new Sis Boom sundress for me.  I want something cool and comfortable to wear and that looks great!



Thanks for the update Kim! 
I'm excited you will be getting away for awhile, you deserve it! 



Fruto76 said:


> I need some help. I have been trying unsuccessfully to download SEU. I get the code, then I hit next, it acts like it downloads, I hit open and get a ton of this
> 
> %PDF-1.5 %µµµµ 1 0 obj <<>>> endobj 2 0 obj <> endobj 3 0 obj <<<>/XObject<>/ProcSet[/PDF/Text/ImageB/ImageC/ImageI] >>/Annots[ 11 0 R 12 0 R 18 0 R 19 0 R] /MediaBox[ 0 0 595.4 842] /Contents 4 0 R/Group<>/Tabs/S/StructParents 0>> endobj 4 0 obj <> stream x½[moÛFþnÀÿ¥"¦¸Ëå[Q»ÈázMÏÎ¤h¶Ò¤JIIz¿þfväRäÅA$j¹ÜyÙyyf½-·éS¼ØZ?ü0{»ÝÆU²´>Íõo³?×ÉìCüæñ6-
> 
> I'm sure I am missing something. What am I doing wrong? Did you all download directly from internet or did you get a CD? I tried to get the CD but it wont allow me to choose a shipping method.



I just downloaded it last week without any problems. I wish I had some advice for you! 



snubie said:


> I asked last week for ideas for a LegoLand outfit for Lauren DD5.  This is what I came up with:
> the girl is an applique I did by hand, the bricks at the bottom are a machine design.



I love it!!! The upcycles are adorable too! I would love to try that one of these days. 



CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone... I'm still alive... I've still been sewing. Lots.
> Here are some of the latest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well... I'm engaged... have been since last July.. He's a doll. Alexis broke her elbow...cast is off, all better now. Ireland is still the same. LOL... and we're off to Disney with OUT the kids tomorrow.. .rough life huh? How about you? It's been a while, hasn't it?



Hey Elisa!!! So nice to see you and your gorgeous creations!!! Congratulations on your engagement! 


AIMEE- I love that Sleeping Beauty dress!!!!


Andrea, I'm so sorry.


----------



## cogero

erikawolf2004 said:


> Super cute! How would you make it different????  I just bought this pattern today...it is so cute, but I think the sleeve directions are kind of confusing  Any tips would be great!  Did you do two layers of ruffles on your sleeve?  It kind of looks like one, but I could be wrong.
> 
> Thanks, Erika



There are 3 layers on the sleeves and that was confusing. I sewed the 2 ruffles together on that and since it didn't look horrid I left it. Next time I need to take that part slower.

What I would do different is I would do a hemband instead of that bottom piece.because I honestly don't think it looks polished enough.

Also I think my next one I am going to make shorter for a shirt.


----------



## NiniMorris

micksmoma said:


> I have gotten a Brother PE780d and I am having problems with the tshirts slipping in the hoop, or at least I think that is what is happening.  The preloaded designs are not off much but they shift just enough to make it noticeable.  I am using an iron on cut away stabilizer, what else can I try?  Any help would be appreciated.  I really want to make t shirts for the grand babies but I don't want to mess up any more shirts until I figure this out.



Anything that can go wrong with a T shirt I have done it!  So...now I am using the sticky back stabilizer, and using the free basting stitch from SWAK (in fact, I have the basting stitches on all of my thumb drives...that way it is always handy!)...so far, so good!

Although...I try to avoid (like the plague!) fill designs on t shirts!  I prefer the look of applique anyway.  Good Luck!


----------



## NiniMorris

Well, AFTER I buy 5 or 6 patterns...YCMT is having a Facebook sale!  There is a coupon code on Facebook.  Save 15% until 4/15....check out their Facebook page for details!



Nini


----------



## MWGreene

So where does everyone get their vida patterns from?


----------



## ireland_nicole

I got mine from banberry place.com- I've been pleased with their service.


----------



## shefrn1

didn't get a chance to read back but wanted to jump on and post my first twirl skirt and my first attempt at a carla pattern






it's not the best pic cause it was taken with my phone....and i think it's hanging a lil crooked on the hanger 

the pattern was pretty easy although i kept screwing up the gathering....ended up having to use the 'dental floss' technique instead cause i couldn't get my gathering stitches right....but i'll keep working on it 

but thank you ladies for inspiring me too!!!!!!


it's for DD birthday...gonna heat bond her a '3' shirt for her party too


----------



## aboveH20

MaeB said:


> Love everything that's been posted! When I have kids I'll have such great inspiration!  Hopefully my skills will have improved enough by then that I can actually make stuff like you all do!
> 
> Here's a teeny backpack that I made for a Give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OT question:
> 
> 
> I'm going to visit a friend and her new baby for the first time this weekend.  It's her 3rd girl (sisters are 5.5 and just turned 3).  What kind of gift should I bring?  Clothes?  A taggie of some kind??    I'm sure she has tons of both already but I don't want to show up empty-handed since she's feeding me dinner!!  Thanks!!



The backpack looks great.

I _think_ you're looking for a suggestion for the older girls.  If you want to sew something could you make them a simple memory game?  like the card game?  Have one fabric for the back, and then two each of 8 to 12 different fabrics?  If you can picutre what I means, I think it would be easy to do.  If you can't picture it, nevermind.



VBAndrea said:


> I'm TTTQ (too tired to quote) ~ I've had a depressing day.  Our kitty with renal failure decided to stop eating two days ago so I had to make the decision to say goodbye to her this morning.  DH was going to take her in, but he just so happens to be out of town until Saturday and I couldn't make her suffer that long.  She was only five years old.  Thankfully we still have her sister and a 16 year old orange tabby who is healthy (and of course the dogs).



So sorry about your cat.  We have a "memorial garden" in our backyard with Tigger and Tiny. 



CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone... I'm still alive... I've still been sewing. Lots.
> Here are some of the latest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also been making some pageant wear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've enjoyed looking at everyone's latest creations... Now back to sewing



Wow.  What an amazing variety.  They are wonderful.



cogero said:


> This is the Boardwalk pattern from YCMT. It was pretty easy though I know how I would do it different the next time to make it easier.



Great job.  It looks very comfortable and you used my favorite color.



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> DD wanted applique so she picked out the designs.  Of course everything that could go wrong did!!!
> 
> 1.  I put the egg on the BACK of the dress.  Oh well, the back will now be the front!
> 2.  I put the flip flops on upside down!!!  So I had to cut the elastic out of the top and make it the hem.  Then I had to add a yoke to the bottom (now top) because there wasn't enough room to put in elastic!  Oh well, the skirt is a big longer now.



I feel your pain.  I  when things go wrong.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

On my recent visit to WDW I took the backstage magic tour which brought us to locations in all four parks.  This was my favorite!













there were no pictures allowed but Steve, the master cutter, allowed me a picture with him and then he took me on my own tour with him of costuming.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

YOU ALL are so TALENTED!!  I so wish I could sew...I really want to.....I am feeling a knew hobby coming.  Maybe a sewing machine will be my Mother's day gift.  rather sew then start scrapbooking!!  I have an up coming trip in Sept to WDW and would love an outfit for my DD's for each park.  Really need Epcot ideas.  I think I will take a trip to Joann's.  Can someone tell me what company has the best patterns for a beginner???


----------



## vester

Granna4679 said:


> Finisned up a little Alice themed Audrey skirt and shirt this week.



Oh. My. Goodness.  STINKIN' adorable.  Great work.  I'm totally jealous of those of you with embroidery machines.  

Vester


----------



## vester

CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone... I'm still alive... I've still been sewing. Lots.
> Here are some of the latest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also been making some pageant wear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've enjoyed looking at everyone's latest creations... Now back to sewing...



Im so incredibly impressed, I'm almost speechless.  (thats hard to do - haha!)  Wow......seriously. Amazing!

Vester


----------



## vester

MinnieVanMom said:


> On my recent visit to WDW I took the backstage magic tour which brought us to locations in all four parks.  This was my favorite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there were no pictures allowed but Steve, the master cutter, allowed me a picture with him and then he took me on my own tour with him of costuming.



How did you get to do this - it sounds awesome!  

Vester


----------



## vester

Question: 

If I were to someday (wish wish) buy the Brother PE 770, then how do I get the disney designs on it?  I am totally new to embroidery and have no idea how you even put the fabric in and then stitch around it - seriously, I have no clue - your creations that you guys make here are wonderful. 

So - I'm trying to figure out how much all of this would cost.  If I want to do Disney designs, or hello kitty or whatever, where do I get those designs.....how do I put them on the machine.....etc.  Is there a tutorial or some help to determine what else I will need to purchase?  Sorry to sound so uninformed....but thats what I am!  

Vester


----------



## teresajoy

shefrn1 said:


> didn't get a chance to read back but wanted to jump on and post my first twirl skirt and my first attempt at a carla pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's not the best pic cause it was taken with my phone....and i think it's hanging a lil crooked on the hanger
> 
> the pattern was pretty easy although i kept screwing up the gathering....ended up having to use the 'dental floss' technique instead cause i couldn't get my gathering stitches right....but i'll keep working on it
> 
> but thank you ladies for inspiring me too!!!!!!
> 
> 
> it's for DD birthday...gonna heat bond her a '3' shirt for her party too


It's adorable!!!! You did a fabulous job!



MinnieVanMom said:


> On my recent visit to WDW I took the backstage magic tour which brought us to locations in all four parks.  This was my favorite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there were no pictures allowed but Steve, the master cutter, allowed me a picture with him and then he took me on my own tour with him of costuming.



 I love these pictures!!!!! 



ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> YOU ALL are so TALENTED!!  I so wish I could sew...I really want to.....I am feeling a knew hobby coming.  Maybe a sewing machine will be my Mother's day gift.  rather sew then start scrapbooking!!  I have an up coming trip in Sept to WDW and would love an outfit for my DD's for each park.  Really need Epcot ideas.  I think I will take a trip to Joann's.  Can someone tell me what company has the best patterns for a beginner???



CarlaC the Scientific Seamstress (AKA: SisBoom) on http://www.youcanmakethis.com  The BEST BEST BEST patterns for beginners, or anyone!!!! I highly recommend the Simply Sweet and Peasant dresses for a beginner. The Easy Fit Pants are great too. With these three patterns, you can make just about anything!  If you look at a lot of our creations on here, you will see that those patterns are the base for many many princess dresses and other gorgeous outfits! Carla has a blog http://www.scientificseamstress.com where she tells you how to "Princify" her patterns. 

Remember when buying a downloadable pattern that you are getting the pattern forever. You will not need to buy a different size, you don't need to worry about wearing the pattern out, you just print whatever size you need whenever you need it. And, with Carla's patterns, it's like getting a sewing lesson in each pattern. She explains things so wonderfully and there are plenty of pictures to help you along. Trust me, don't start with a "commercial" pattern, start with one of Carla's. And, there is coupon code right now!

It's on their Facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/httpwwwYouCanMakeThiscom/39079796015

You get 15% off.


----------



## teresajoy

vester said:


> Question:
> 
> If I were to someday (wish wish) buy the Brother PE 770, then how do I get the disney designs on it?  I am totally new to embroidery and have no idea how you even put the fabric in and then stitch around it - seriously, I have no clue - your creations that you guys make here are wonderful.
> 
> So - I'm trying to figure out how much all of this would cost.  If I want to do Disney designs, or hello kitty or whatever, where do I get those designs.....how do I put them on the machine.....etc.  Is there a tutorial or some help to determine what else I will need to purchase?  Sorry to sound so uninformed....but thats what I am!
> 
> Vester


*ANSWER:*
In my opinion, the very best designs are from FrouFrou by Heathersue on Etsy or Facebook (just Heathersue on Etsy). You will download the designs onto your computer and then you can transfer them to a flash drive (after you unzip them). The 770 has a slot in the side, and you just stick the flash drive in that and there you go!

The only other things you are going to need are stabalizer. I like the medium weight cut away stabalizer. And, you will need thread. I buy from Marathon threads http://www.marathonthread.com/collection.shtml   You might also want to get some little curved scissors for trimming the appliques. The 770  comes with a nice little pair of scissors that are nice so you don't have to buy those. They just make it a little easier to trim closely.  Hmm, that's about all I can think of that you will really need to buy that wouldn't come with the machine. Obviously, you will want needles.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

vester said:


> Question:
> 
> If I were to someday (wish wish) buy the Brother PE 770, then how do I get the disney designs on it?  I am totally new to embroidery and have no idea how you even put the fabric in and then stitch around it - seriously, I have no clue - your creations that you guys make here are wonderful.
> 
> So - I'm trying to figure out how much all of this would cost.  If I want to do Disney designs, or hello kitty or whatever, where do I get those designs.....how do I put them on the machine.....etc.  Is there a tutorial or some help to determine what else I will need to purchase?  Sorry to sound so uninformed....but thats what I am!
> 
> Vester




I am so glad you asked cause I too wanna know.  I know you can't just buy the cruise Mickey , etc.  So as I look to start making somethings for the girls I wanna know how to get them on the fabric and how they are made.  I will go back and read post 1 but unsure I understand  U're talking the wrong language to me


----------



## vester

teresajoy said:


> In my opinion, the very best designs are from FrouFrou by Heathersue on Etsy or Facebook (just Heathersue on Etsy). You will download the designs onto your computer and then you can transfer them to a flash drive (after you unzip them). The 770 has a slot in the side, and you just stick the flash drive in that and there you go!



Thank you for this - so what if I want to make my own pattern - how do I do that?  Do I need a different program for it?  

Vester


----------



## vester

teresajoy said:


> CarlaC the Scientific Seamstress (AKA: SisBoom) on http://www.youcanmakethis.com  The BEST BEST BEST patterns for beginners, or anyone!!!!  And, there is coupon code right now!



I highly recommend her patterns too - I just bought the simply sweet last Friday and have already made a toy story dress and a Dr. Suess dress - totally easy peasy!  

WHERE IS THE COUPON CODE!?!?!?!!?!?!?!! If you give it to me I will be indebted to you forever (well, at least really grateful for a while....) 

Vester


----------



## teresajoy

vester said:


> Thank you for this - so what if I want to make my own pattern - how do I do that?  Do I need a different program for it?
> 
> Vester




Yes you would need a digitizing program. It's not an easy thing to do, and honestly I wouldn't bother with it unless there is no way you can find what you want out there premade!  There is a free program, Stitch Era Universal (links in the bookmarks) that you can download for free. I like it for adding lettering to things.


----------



## teresajoy

vester said:


> I highly recommend her patterns too - I just bought the simply sweet last Friday and have already made a toy story dress and a Dr. Suess dress - totally easy peasy!
> 
> WHERE IS THE COUPON CODE!?!?!?!!?!?!?!! If you give it to me I will be indebted to you forever (well, at least really grateful for a while....)
> 
> Vester



It's on their Facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/httpwwwYouCanMakeThiscom/39079796015

You get 15% off.


----------



## vester

teresajoy said:


> It's on their Facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/httpwwwYouCanMakeThiscom/39079796015
> 
> You get 15% off.



Woo hoo!!! You just made my day - thank you ma'am  

Vester


----------



## cogero

Newbie Seweres I just wanted to second Carla C patterns for the beginner. I have only been sewing since November.  Carla explains everything so clearly and in simple baby steps.

I stress myself more than i should, gathering scared me for weeks and then I sat down and did it and no problems at all.


----------



## vester

Sorry, another question  

Has anyone tried the Dana top pattern for ADULT WOMEN by Carla C?  What do you think of it?  Im a bit larger on top (ahem) and so wonder if this would work.  If not, is there just a plain tank pattern you could recommend?   

Vester


----------



## cogero

vester said:


> Woo hoo!!! You just made my day - thank you ma'am
> 
> Vester



now to decide what I want to get with this. I will have to think.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

teresajoy said:


> CarlaC the Scientific Seamstress (AKA: SisBoom) on http://www.youcanmakethis.com  The BEST BEST BEST patterns for beginners, or anyone!!!! I highly recommend the Simply Sweet and Peasant dresses for a beginner. The Easy Fit Pants are great too. With these three patterns, you can make just about anything!  If you look at a lot of our creations on here, you will see that those patterns are the base for many many princess dresses and other gorgeous outfits! Carla has a blog http://www.scientificseamstress.com where she tells you how to "Princify" her patterns.
> 
> Remember when buying a downloadable pattern that you are getting the pattern forever. You will not need to buy a different size, you don't need to worry about wearing the pattern out, you just print whatever size you need whenever you need it. And, with Carla's patterns, it's like getting a sewing lesson in each pattern. She explains things so wonderfully and there are plenty of pictures to help you along. Trust me, don't start with a "commercial" pattern, start with one of Carla's. And, there is coupon code right now!




Ok found some I like and wanna try....where do I find the coupon code?  Never mind I see it in previous post SORRY


----------



## tmh0206

CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone... I'm still alive... I've still been sewing. Lots.
> Here are some of the latest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also been making some pageant wear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've enjoyed looking at everyone's latest creations... Now back to sewing...





CastleCreations said:


> Here are some more random pictures... sorry so many.. I've been gone a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.. that's enough.. some might be sideways... sorry...



YOUR STUFF IS AWESOME!!!  in fact it was your pictures and post that initially got me addicted to this forum and to sewing.  congrats on the engagement! and hope your daughter is healing well!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

MinnieVanMom said:


> On my recent visit to WDW I took the backstage magic tour which brought us to locations in all four parks.  This was my favorite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there were no pictures allowed but Steve, the master cutter, allowed me a picture with him and then he took me on my own tour with him of costuming.



What a neat experience!!  I always droll at that costume area when the back-tour ride takes us by there!


----------



## dianemom2

micksmoma said:


> I have gotten a Brother PE780d and I am having problems with the tshirts slipping in the hoop, or at least I think that is what is happening.  The preloaded designs are not off much but they shift just enough to make it noticeable.  I am using an iron on cut away stabilizer, what else can I try?  Any help would be appreciated.  I really want to make t shirts for the grand babies but I don't want to mess up any more shirts until I figure this out.




I don't have the same machine but I use the regular cut away stabilizer and spray it with the temporary adhesive sparay before hooping everything.  It always works great for me!


----------



## froggy33

Granna4679 said:


> Finisned up a little Alice themed Audrey skirt and shirt this week.



So cute!  Love the tea fabric!



cydswipe said:


> Whoohoo!  I've earned enough money to get my embroidery machine.  For those of you that have the brother PE 770, what are my start up cost, besides the machine itself?  Thread and stabalizer?  Is there an online source I should be using or just a basic fabric store.
> 
> TIA for your help!  Now that I have the go ahead, I am a nervous wreck!!!



Other have answered as well, but thought I'd throw my 2 cents in.  I have the same machine and love it!

Thread: I followed the advice of many on here and bought thread from marathon thread.  I just purchased their 20 color package: http://marathonthread.com/collection.shtml . I think next I am going to get the second most used colors, but the base has worked for all I've done.  I CANNOT use coats and clark.  It does not like my machine at all.  I can't use it for "by hand" applique either for that matter.

Stabilizer:  Everyone does things a little different on here.  I've started just using the Sulky tear away.  I buy it by the roll package, but I think you can get different kinds by the yard. I hoop that and then used spray adhesive to keep the fabric in place.  I don't hoop the fabric at all (neither cotton or t-shirt).  Then I use a basting stitch free here to download: http://www.swakembroidery.com/info/free/SWAK_FREE_ame_freebastingstitches.htm to hold my fabric in place.

Then you just need to get designs and start!  There are some free designs you can practice with on http://www.swakembroidery.com/free.htm . Or you can check out etsy for others!

Good luck!



CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone... I'm still alive... I've still been sewing. Lots.
> Here are some of the latest.
> I've also been making some pageant wear



All so cute!  But I LOVE this one!


----------



## NiniMorris

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> YOU ALL are so TALENTED!!  I so wish I could sew...I really want to.....I am feeling a knew hobby coming.  Maybe a sewing machine will be my Mother's day gift.  rather sew then start scrapbooking!!  I have an up coming trip in Sept to WDW and would love an outfit for my DD's for each park.  Really need Epcot ideas.  I think I will take a trip to Joann's.  Can someone tell me what company has the best patterns for a beginner???




Second what Teressa said..... (wow..she was fast with that one!  LOL)



MinnieVanMom said:


> On my recent visit to WDW I took the backstage magic tour which brought us to locations in all four parks.  This was my favorite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there were no pictures allowed but Steve, the master cutter, allowed me a picture with him and then he took me on my own tour with him of costuming.



Can I say...Jealous!!!!  Looks like you had a fabulous time!  So wish you had hidden me in your bag!



vester said:


> Question:
> 
> If I were to someday (wish wish) buy the Brother PE 770, then how do I get the disney designs on it?  I am totally new to embroidery and have no idea how you even put the fabric in and then stitch around it - seriously, I have no clue - your creations that you guys make here are wonderful.
> 
> So - I'm trying to figure out how much all of this would cost.  If I want to do Disney designs, or hello kitty or whatever, where do I get those designs.....how do I put them on the machine.....etc.  Is there a tutorial or some help to determine what else I will need to purchase?  Sorry to sound so uninformed....but thats what I am!
> 
> Vester



Again...Teressa already answered...and I second, third or fourth...Heather Sue.  

If I were to want to make my own designs...I would  NOT!  That requires a talent I can't even begin to find!  (not to mention another program!)



B-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l- stuff on here lately!  I really need to get something FINISHED!



Nini


----------



## froggy33

vester said:


> Question:
> 
> If I were to someday (wish wish) buy the Brother PE 770, then how do I get the disney designs on it?  I am totally new to embroidery and have no idea how you even put the fabric in and then stitch around it - seriously, I have no clue - your creations that you guys make here are wonderful.
> 
> So - I'm trying to figure out how much all of this would cost.  If I want to do Disney designs, or hello kitty or whatever, where do I get those designs.....how do I put them on the machine.....etc.  Is there a tutorial or some help to determine what else I will need to purchase?  Sorry to sound so uninformed....but thats what I am!
> 
> Vester



Okay, so you first have to go to a site and purchase a design.  Good ones are found on etsy I think (I've started selling some  -plug plug ).  Like Teresa said FrouFrou by HeatherSue rocks!  I started by using hers, still do and love them!  When you buy them, the designer gets an email and then will respond to that email, sending you the design.  Usually its a zip file off all the different file types.  You'll get each design in a variety of sizes. You open that and then use the file you need (Brother PE770 uses .PES and 4x4 and 5x7). You'll copy this to a memory stick, put that into the machine and then the design will appear on the screen and you begin stitching.

The designer usually will send the files, a jpeg of the design, and a jpeg of some sort of directions.  This will tell you step by step what the machine will do.  For most designs it goes as follows:

Applique placement stitch: this is a running stitch put down on the fabric you wish to applique on.  It tells you where that part of the design will go.  Then you place the applique fabric over this.

Applique tackdown stitch: this is usually a longer zigzag stitch that tacks down the applique fabric.  It follows the same lines as the placement stitch, only it's on top of the applique fabric.  Then you have to cut around this stitch on the outside as close as you can.

Satin stitch:  This is a wide, tight zigzag stitch that goes over the tackdown stitch, making the out line of the design.

Then you're done!  Most designs have multiples of each step, making up the whole look.  Some also have fills and lines details as well, and these will be in the directions.

There are places online you can go to see some of this in pictures to give you a better idea: http://www.swakembroidery.com/swak-101-multi-appliquetutorial.htm

Good luck! Jessica


----------



## MWGreene

My sewing machine and I do not get along. Am I the only one that spends more time fighting with my machine than actually sewing? I have a Singer which I purchased from Jo-Ann and it seems like there is always a problem with the stitches. The bobbin gives me the most trouble. Grrrrr


----------



## shefrn1

made a shirt too


----------



## livndisney

MWGreene said:


> My sewing machine and I do not get along. Am I the only one that spends more time fighting with my machine than actually sewing? I have a Singer which I purchased from Jo-Ann and it seems like there is always a problem with the stitches. The bobbin gives me the most trouble. Grrrrr



No you are not alone. I used to fight with sewing machines a lot too. (Now I fight with sergers LOL). But I found when I switched to Brother machines, I fight less. I am even getting along with my Brother Serger


I know it may sound stupid, but are you using the right sized/shapped bobbin for your machine?

Is the bobbin case clean? I find that sometime just blowing into it a bit seems to help.


----------



## MWGreene

livndisney said:


> No you are not alone. I used to fight with sewing machines a lot too. (Now I fight with sergers LOL). But I found when I switched to Brother machines, I fight less. I am even getting along with my Brother Serger
> 
> 
> I know it may sound stupid, but are you using the right sized/shapped bobbin for your machine?
> 
> Is the bobbin case clean? I find that sometime just blowing into it a bit seems to help.



Not stupid at all, but yes I'm using the bobbin's that came with it. I know half the time it's my fault for putting the bobbin thread in the wrong way. I just wish I could sit down and sew with out any mechanical errors


----------



## cogero

shefrn1 said:


> made a shirt too




This is just lovely


----------



## CluelessDisFan

Where do you ladies find your favorite disney fabrics? I want to start shopping for the fabrics I plan to use on Disney autograph quilts, but I'm so afraid to buy something, and then have buyers remorse if I find something cuter somewhere else. Is there a fabric store at WDW? I would love to find WDW fabric. 
I'm almost finished with my first ever quilt, and as soon as it's done I will post a picture here.
Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## clairemolly

micksmoma said:


> I have gotten a Brother PE780d and I am having problems with the tshirts slipping in the hoop, or at least I think that is what is happening.  The preloaded designs are not off much but they shift just enough to make it noticeable.  I am using an iron on cut away stabilizer, what else can I try?  Any help would be appreciated.  I really want to make t shirts for the grand babies but I don't want to mess up any more shirts until I figure this out.



I have had much better luck since I stopped hooping the actualy shirt.  I hoop sticky tearaway stabilizer, then stick the shirt to it and pin around the edges (you can also use a basting stitch).  I then also float another piece of tearaway under the hoop before I start stitching.  Thsi works MUCH better for me!


----------



## livndisney

CluelessDisFan said:


> Where do you ladies find your favorite disney fabrics? I want to start shopping for the fabrics I plan to use on Disney autograph quilts, but I'm so afraid to buy something, and then have buyers remorse if I find something cuter somewhere else. Is there a fabric store at WDW? I would love to find WDW fabric.
> I'm almost finished with my first ever quilt, and as soon as it's done I will post a picture here.
> Thanks for any suggestions.



There is no fabric store at WDW. Most people buy Disney fabric locally at Joanns, Walmart, Hancock or Hobby Lobby.


----------



## livndisney

MWGreene said:


> Not stupid at all, but yes I'm using the bobbin's that came with it. I know half the time it's my fault for putting the bobbin thread in the wrong way. I just wish I could sit down and sew with out any mechanical errors



The next question is, are you machine winding your bobbin? Is the thread wound uneven (more thread on the top or bottom)? Is the machine thread the same as the bobbin thread?

I know what you mean-when you want to sew, you just want to sew


----------



## abfight

QUESTION

Ok I love everything that I have ever gotten from YCMT, and I am ready to try a bag pattern.  What is everyones favorite.
Thanks


----------



## NiniMorris

abfight said:


> QUESTION
> 
> Ok I love everything that I have ever gotten from YCMT, and I am ready to try a bag pattern.  What is everyones favorite.
> Thanks



Hands down...my favorite bag pattern is the Rosetta.  It is so versatile!  Large size can be a briefcase type or a diaper bag, while the small size is perfect for tweens and teens.  It is great in Minnie Mouse colors and works great as an Easter bag for a cute skirt and top.

Love it!


----------



## MWGreene

livndisney said:


> The next question is, are you machine winding your bobbin? Is the thread wound uneven (more thread on the top or bottom)? Is the machine thread the same as the bobbin thread?
> 
> I know what you mean-when you want to sew, you just want to sew



Machine winding. I really think something is off with the tension. Sometimes I can hear the bobbin knocking around and I know a problem will soon arise! I wish I had the money for a better machine but I don't sew constantly so I can't justify it to myself lol!


----------



## SallyfromDE

quiltymom said:


> I've been lurking for a while looking at these wonderful goodies.  Ya'll are very talented!
> 
> Now here's a question for you - what about tweens and teens?  I've made tie dyed mickey head tees for every Disney trip we've ever taken, but I thought it would be fun to do something different.  I have an old embroidery machine (viking rose) so I can't do all the fun appliques, but I can do plain old machine applique and all that.  Any ideas, links, photos, or whatnot?  I've a teen boy and tween girl.
> 
> Thanks!



Here is my tween:








micksmoma said:


> I have gotten a Brother PE780d and I am having problems with the tshirts slipping in the hoop, or at least I think that is what is happening.  The preloaded designs are not off much but they shift just enough to make it noticeable.  I am using an iron on cut away stabilizer, what else can I try?  Any help would be appreciated.  I really want to make t shirts for the grand babies but I don't want to mess up any more shirts until I figure this out.



As you can see, every one has there own way that works for them. I have the 780D also, and it really takes a bit of practice. I like to use the Sulky super iron on tearaway. Don't hoop tight at first, get it set to where your happy with the hoop, then go ahead and tighten it. Then I like to put a peice of floating tear away under neath of the hoop. This system works best for me . 



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> DD wanted applique so she picked out the designs.  Of course everything that could go wrong did!!!
> 
> 1.  I put the egg on the BACK of the dress.  Oh well, the back will now be the front!
> 2.  I put the flip flops on upside down!!!  So I had to cut the elastic out of the top and make it the hem.  Then I had to add a yoke to the bottom (now top) because there wasn't enough room to put in elastic!  Oh well, the skirt is a big longer now.



I hate when that happens!!  



ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> YOU ALL are so TALENTED!!  I so wish I could sew...I really want to.....I am feeling a knew hobby coming.  Maybe a sewing machine will be my Mother's day gift.  rather sew then start scrapbooking!!  I have an up coming trip in Sept to WDW and would love an outfit for my DD's for each park.  Really need Epcot ideas.  I think I will take a trip to Joann's.  Can someone tell me what company has the best patterns for a beginner???



There have been some great outfits using fabric that is like flags. 




CluelessDisFan said:


> Where do you ladies find your favorite disney fabrics? I want to start shopping for the fabrics I plan to use on Disney autograph quilts, but I'm so afraid to buy something, and then have buyers remorse if I find something cuter somewhere else. Is there a fabric store at WDW? I would love to find WDW fabric.
> I'm almost finished with my first ever quilt, and as soon as it's done I will post a picture here.
> Thanks for any suggestions.



I usually try JoAnnes, but they are usually out of Disney prints. So I keep on the hunt at Ebay. Sometimes we use sheets. And of course online at JoAnnes, Hancocks and some other stores. 



MWGreene said:


> Machine winding. I really think something is off with the tension. Sometimes I can hear the bobbin knocking around and I know a problem will soon arise! I wish I had the money for a better machine but I don't sew constantly so I can't justify it to myself lol!



It sounds like maybe your bobbin isn't in rights. Is it slipping out of the set up? I'm not sure the kind of case you have, but sometimes, I find it sometimes come off "track"? I'm not sure how to discribe it. Sorry, I guess I'm not much help!!


----------



## MWGreene

> It sounds like maybe your bobbin isn't in rights. Is it slipping out of the set up? I'm not sure the kind of case you have, but sometimes, I find it sometimes come off "track"? I'm not sure how to discribe it. Sorry, I guess I'm not much help!!



It's ok. I'm done with it today and I finally whipped it into shape. I haven't worked on anything for a year (we moved) so I guess problems are to be expected.

I just finished a twirly skirt which ended up being a 3 tier ruffle twirly skirt because I was following a blog pattern and it was one size too big. The skirt is ok but I hardly ever like what I finish. It seems like I am so critical that I can't enjoy what I've done! I have to do a AK themed top to match it and then I will post a pic!


----------



## DMGeurts

abfight said:


> QUESTION
> 
> Ok I love everything that I have ever gotten from YCMT, and I am ready to try a bag pattern.  What is everyones favorite.
> Thanks



Personally... I love the Rosetta!  But I must add - it's the only bag I've ever made.    So you probably shouldn't use my (limited) experience as a guage.    But it is so much fun to make!

Here's my latest... a large Rosetta.  My regular fabric store didn't have any Disney fabric at all.    So, I had to improvise - and I think this turned out better than what I had originally planned.   

Here's the front... I did an adjustable cross-body strap - this is as short as she goes:










Close-up:





And the inside - of course - I added a zipper.  





The large bag isn't nearly as large as I imagined it would be... but I think I might do a medium next.  I've been carrying the small on a daily basis - and the size is perfect for me - but I can see myself wanting a bigger bag on occasion.  

D~


----------



## sheridee32

I can finally post the outfits I made for Peanuts big give she finally recieved  the package





























for Cape May
for little brother


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Ugg, it's cold and rainy today...go figure, I washed my minivan yesterday! 

Oh well, perfect day to sit inside and sew!  Not Disney related, but here's some in the hoop bunny slippers I made DD today


----------



## SallyfromDE

sheridee32 said:


> I can finally post the outfits I made for Peanuts big give she finally recieved  the package
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



LOVE everything!!


----------



## vester

froggy33 said:


> Okay, so you first have to go to a site and purchase a design.  Good ones are found on etsy I think (I've started selling some  -plug plug ).  Like Teresa said FrouFrou by HeatherSue rocks!  I started by using hers, still do and love them!  When you buy them, the designer gets an email and then will respond to that email, sending you the design.  Usually its a zip file off all the different file types.  You'll get each design in a variety of sizes. You open that and then use the file you need (Brother PE770 uses .PES and 4x4 and 5x7). You'll copy this to a memory stick, put that into the machine and then the design will appear on the screen and you begin stitching.
> 
> The designer usually will send the files, a jpeg of the design, and a jpeg of some sort of directions.  This will tell you step by step what the machine will do.  For most designs it goes as follows:
> 
> Applique placement stitch: this is a running stitch put down on the fabric you wish to applique on.  It tells you where that part of the design will go.  Then you place the applique fabric over this.
> 
> Applique tackdown stitch: this is usually a longer zigzag stitch that tacks down the applique fabric.  It follows the same lines as the placement stitch, only it's on top of the applique fabric.  Then you have to cut around this stitch on the outside as close as you can.
> 
> Satin stitch:  This is a wide, tight zigzag stitch that goes over the tackdown stitch, making the out line of the design.
> 
> Then you're done!  Most designs have multiples of each step, making up the whole look.  Some also have fills and lines details as well, and these will be in the directions.
> 
> There are places online you can go to see some of this in pictures to give you a better idea: http://www.swakembroidery.com/swak-101-multi-appliquetutorial.htm
> 
> Good luck! Jessica



THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

DMGeurts said:


> Personally... I love the Rosetta!  But I must add - it's the only bag I've ever made.    So you probably shouldn't use my (limited) experience as a guage.    But it is so much fun to make!
> 
> Here's my latest... a large Rosetta.  My regular fabric store didn't have any Disney fabric at all.    So, I had to improvise - and I think this turned out better than what I had originally planned.
> 
> Here's the front... I did an adjustable cross-body strap - this is as short as she goes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the inside - of course - I added a zipper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The large bag isn't nearly as large as I imagined it would be... but I think I might do a medium next.  I've been carrying the small on a daily basis - and the size is perfect for me - but I can see myself wanting a bigger bag on occasion.
> 
> D~



I love that bag!! 



sheridee32 said:


> I can finally post the outfits I made for Peanuts big give she finally recieved  the package
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for Cape May
> for little brother



That Minnie dress is amazing!!


----------



## aimeeg

sheridee32 said:


> I can finally post the outfits I made for Peanuts big give she finally recieved  the package
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for Cape May
> for little brother



Great Job!! Those princesses are a lot of work! 

Where did you get your Cape May designs? I really like those! 





Diz-Mommy said:


> Ugg, it's cold and rainy today...go figure, I washed my minivan yesterday!
> 
> Oh well, perfect day to sit inside and sew!  Not Disney related, but here's some in the hoop bunny slippers I made DD today



Seriously!!!! Just Precious!!!!


----------



## cogero

okay I have somewhat of a dumb question.

I have the PE-770 

can I do 4 x 4 designs with the regular hoop?


----------



## NiniMorris

cogero said:


> okay I have somewhat of a dumb question.
> 
> I have the PE-770
> 
> can I do 4 x 4 designs with the regular hoop?



Yup....just nothing larger than a 5 x 7.  Only problem is you waste a lot of stabilizer...


Nini


----------



## snubie

cogero said:


> okay I have somewhat of a dumb question.
> 
> I have the PE-770
> 
> can I do 4 x 4 designs with the regular hoop?


Yes.  You can do any size below a 5x7 in the regular size hoop.


----------



## tmh0206

sheridee32 said:


> I can finally post the outfits I made for Peanuts big give she finally recieved  the package
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for Cape May
> for little brother



soo BEAUTIFUL!!!  is the back shirred?  I am so scared of shirring!!! but the dress is AmAzinG!


----------



## sheridee32

tmh0206 said:


> soo BEAUTIFUL!!!  is the back shirred?  I am so scared of shirring!!! but the dress is AmAzinG!



no its elastic you could do it shirred the pattern is from you can make it


----------



## DMGeurts

I am so far behind!  I only went back a few pages - I had everything multiquoted - and I lost it.    I know I am missing many awesome things - everything was awesome!



shefrn1 said:


> didn't get a chance to read back but wanted to jump on and post my first twirl skirt and my first attempt at a carla pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's not the best pic cause it was taken with my phone....and i think it's hanging a lil crooked on the hanger
> 
> the pattern was pretty easy although i kept screwing up the gathering....ended up having to use the 'dental floss' technique instead cause i couldn't get my gathering stitches right....but i'll keep working on it
> 
> but thank you ladies for inspiring me too!!!!!!
> 
> 
> it's for DD birthday...gonna heat bond her a '3' shirt for her party too





shefrn1 said:


> made a shirt too



Great job!  I love how the outfit coordinates!  



MinnieVanMom said:


> On my recent visit to WDW I took the backstage magic tour which brought us to locations in all four parks.  This was my favorite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there were no pictures allowed but Steve, the master cutter, allowed me a picture with him and then he took me on my own tour with him of costuming.



What an awesome and amazing opportunity!  So, did you get all your questions answered?  Did they sell you any fabric for that Ariel dress???    I know you were trying to match it for the longest time, and you finally did... but if you're anything like me - you'd make another if you found a better fabric.  LOL  I'd love to hear more about the tour.  



sheridee32 said:


> I can finally post the outfits I made for Peanuts big give she finally recieved  the package
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for Cape May
> for little brother



Totally and completely amazing!  That dress is just adorable!  



Diz-Mommy said:


> Ugg, it's cold and rainy today...go figure, I washed my minivan yesterday!
> 
> Oh well, perfect day to sit inside and sew!  Not Disney related, but here's some in the hoop bunny slippers I made DD today



These are so cute!  Did you do matching jammies too?

D~


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

aimeeg said:


> Thank you all for the Spongebob compliments!!! Shhhhhh . . . I do not like Spongebob. It's 3 against 1 in this house and my DH is the ringleader!  This set was so much fun because the lady who asked me to make gave me the green light to do whatever. It was a lot of fun!
> 
> I was able to finish one more thing today. It's my 2011 version of Steamboat Willie.



Too cute!!  Is the back black and white too?


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

CluelessDisFan said:


> Where do you ladies find your favorite disney fabrics? I want to start shopping for the fabrics I plan to use on Disney autograph quilts, but I'm so afraid to buy something, and then have buyers remorse if I find something cuter somewhere else. Is there a fabric store at WDW? I would love to find WDW fabric.
> I'm almost finished with my first ever quilt, and as soon as it's done I will post a picture here.
> Thanks for any suggestions.



I buy mine everywhere...and thanks to this website, I'm finding new places to buy!  I have such a stock pile already!


----------



## erikawolf2004

DMGeurts said:


> Here's the front... I did an adjustable cross-body strap - this is as short as she goes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Now that is a great bag!!!!



sheridee32 said:


> I can finally post the outfits I made for Peanuts big give she finally recieved  the package



These are beyond cute!!!



Diz-Mommy said:


> Ugg, it's cold and rainy today...go figure, I washed my minivan yesterday!
> 
> Oh well, perfect day to sit inside and sew!  Not Disney related, but here's some in the hoop bunny slippers I made DD today



SO SO Adorable!!!



shefrn1 said:


> made a shirt too



This is very cute!


Love the info on the behind the scenes tour-what a great way to get a peak at what they are up to


----------



## MaeB

Amyhoff said:


> I'm not trying to sound smart, but I think the nicest thing you can do is not make her fix dinner!  Bring take-out or something that you have made that can be heated.    A mommy of three doesn't have much time between nursing constantly and trying to make sure the older two are paid enough attention.  Good luck with whatever you decide!



Oh my gosh believe me I know!  The only reason I agreed to dinner is because I work 1-4 that day and she has a freezer full of dishes that her mom left her.  I plan to bring muffins or something cause I feel awful about the dinner thing.

Thanks for the tip about the burp cloths! I got some flannel to make some tomorrow night and I've finished 1 crayon roll for one of the older girls.  I'm also bringing along a rag quilt that I made ages ago.  I made it such an awkward size/shape that you can cover you legs or up to your neck but not both.  She's the only person I know with people under 4 feet tall so I figure she could use it!  It's more winter themed, but oh well...  I'll post pictures of everything when I'm done.  

Thanks for the sweet comments on the little backpack!  You all sure do know how to make someone feel good!  Here's the tutorial I used:  http://indietutes.blogspot.com/2009/10/toddler-backpack-pattern.html


----------



## micksmoma

Thanks for the answers about my tshirt problem with the embroidery machine.  I am going to buy some of the spray adhesive and see if that works.  Do they sell it at Walmart, since I am 45 miles from a craft or sewing store?


----------



## micksmoma

aimeeg said:


> Thank you all for the Spongebob compliments!!! Shhhhhh . . . I do not like Spongebob. It's 3 against 1 in this house and my DH is the ringleader!  This set was so much fun because the lady who asked me to make gave me the green light to do whatever. It was a lot of fun!
> 
> I was able to finish one more thing today. It's my 2011 version of Steamboat Willie.



This paisley fabric is beautiful.  Where did you find it?  I never find anything that pretty.


----------



## SarahJN

sheridee32 said:


> I can finally post the outfits I made for Peanuts big give she finally recieved  the package
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for Cape May
> for little brother



These are all great - that Minnie dress is amazing.


----------



## billwendy

DMGeurts said:


> Personally... I love the Rosetta!  But I must add - it's the only bag I've ever made.    So you probably shouldn't use my (limited) experience as a guage.    But it is so much fun to make!
> 
> Here's my latest... a large Rosetta.  My regular fabric store didn't have any Disney fabric at all.    So, I had to improvise - and I think this turned out better than what I had originally planned.
> 
> Here's the front... I did an adjustable cross-body strap - this is as short as she goes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the inside - of course - I added a zipper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The large bag isn't nearly as large as I imagined it would be... but I think I might do a medium next.  I've been carrying the small on a daily basis - and the size is perfect for me - but I can see myself wanting a bigger bag on occasion.
> 
> D~



So CUTE D!!!!! 



sheridee32 said:


> I can finally post the outfits I made for Peanuts big give she finally recieved  the package
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for Cape May
> for little brother





Diz-Mommy said:


> Ugg, it's cold and rainy today...go figure, I washed my minivan yesterday!
> 
> Oh well, perfect day to sit inside and sew!  Not Disney related, but here's some in the hoop bunny slippers I made DD today



Sheri - that is just AMAZING!!! Are you going to wdw tomorrow? still lovin the RV?



cogero said:


> okay I have somewhat of a dumb question.
> 
> I have the PE-770
> 
> can I do 4 x 4 designs with the regular hoop?



Yes, you just end up using extra stabilizer. I ended up getting a 4x4 hoop for it.

APRIL -- I would love to hear more about your tour!!!


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

QUESTION: 

So I have been lurking through this thread and several of the old threads and noticed a fabric pocket wall hanging.  These have names embroidered on them.  What are they for?    I've scanned through trying to find info, but haven't found anything.....Thanks!!!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

it's probably an FE used on DCL


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

ok..thanks for everyones help this morning.  I went out to the sites you recommended and I bought some of the patterns.  Can I save those to a USB drive so I have them accessible on more then just my computer.?  Sometimes I have to use my parents comp and wanna be able to print them there.    I found a friend to teach me to sew and we are going on a fabric hunt tomorrow....soooooooo excited!!!  

Also I wondered if this was a good machine  ---Disney Brother Computerized sewing & embroidery machine???  I am asumming it has pre-loaded Disney art.  Any advice?

also has anyone got advice for finding Cindrerella graphic fabric?


----------



## dianemom2

micksmoma said:


> Thanks for the answers about my tshirt problem with the embroidery machine.  I am going to buy some of the spray adhesive and see if that works.  Do they sell it at Walmart, since I am 45 miles from a craft or sewing store?



I haven't seen it at Walmart. I usually buy it at Joanns or another local fabric store.


----------



## sheridee32

billwendy said:


> So CUTE D!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheri - that is just AMAZING!!! Are you going to wdw tomorrow? still lovin the RV?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you just end up using extra stabilizer. I ended up getting a 4x4 hoop for it.
> 
> APRIL -- I would love to hear more about your tour!!!



We are staying with Morgan for the next 4 weeks the gd are coming over tomorrow we spent all day at the hospital she is passing a kidney stone glad she is getting it over with before the wedding will try to post some sneak peaks at her wedding pictures that were takking last weekend. All we have left to do is decide on the flowers and I am going to do all the arrangements and the bouquets. We might go to disney next week we are going to Savanah Monday to eat at Paula Deans. I was going to try and see Lisa but dont think I will get to.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

froggy33 said:


> Okay, so you first have to go to a site and purchase a design.  Good ones are found on etsy I think (I've started selling some  -plug plug ).  Like Teresa said FrouFrou by HeatherSue rocks!  I started by using hers, still do and love them!  When you buy them, the designer gets an email and then will respond to that email, sending you the design.  Usually its a zip file off all the different file types.  You'll get each design in a variety of sizes. You open that and then use the file you need (Brother PE770 uses .PES and 4x4 and 5x7). You'll copy this to a memory stick, put that into the machine and then the design will appear on the screen and you begin stitching.
> 
> The designer usually will send the files, a jpeg of the design, and a jpeg of some sort of directions.  This will tell you step by step what the machine will do.  For most designs it goes as follows:
> 
> Applique placement stitch: this is a running stitch put down on the fabric you wish to applique on.  It tells you where that part of the design will go.  Then you place the applique fabric over this.
> 
> Applique tackdown stitch: this is usually a longer zigzag stitch that tacks down the applique fabric.  It follows the same lines as the placement stitch, only it's on top of the applique fabric.  Then you have to cut around this stitch on the outside as close as you can.
> 
> Satin stitch:  This is a wide, tight zigzag stitch that goes over the tackdown stitch, making the out line of the design.
> 
> Then you're done!  Most designs have multiples of each step, making up the whole look.  Some also have fills and lines details as well, and these will be in the directions.
> 
> There are places online you can go to see some of this in pictures to give you a better idea: http://www.swakembroidery.com/swak-101-multi-appliquetutorial.htm
> 
> Good luck! Jessica



Does this work on all embroidery machines, or just the Brother?  I'm assuming the Brother has Disney designs embedded?  I have an older Pfaff 7560 - hoping I can use it for some Disney appliques.  I read the tutorial - great site!
The work shown on this thread is outstanding!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## froggy33

vester said:


> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!



You're welcome.  I hope it all works out and you can get a machine someday!  It is totally addicting once you get the hang of it.



sheridee32 said:


> I can finally post the outfits I made for Peanuts big give she finally recieved  the package


Wow!  It's all so cute!  I bet the kids were so excited!



Diz-Mommy said:


>


Those are really cute!



gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Does this work on all embroidery machines, or just the Brother?  I'm assuming the Brother has Disney designs embedded?  I have an older Pfaff 7560 - hoping I can use it for some Disney appliques.  I read the tutorial - great site!
> The work shown on this thread is outstanding!
> Thanks for sharing.



As far as I know it works this way on all embroidery machines.  I described how to do an applique design purchased.  Some Brother machines are Disney and have built in designs, but not all.  The PE770 does not.

For your machine, I assume you just have to figure out what file type you need, purchase that and then follow the tutorial.  I guess you also have to figure out how to transfer designs from the computer to your machine as well. Others on here may be able to instruct you a little better on your type of machine.

Good luck!


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

Diz-Mommy said:


> Well all boo boos aside, the dresses look darling and your cute little daughter looks beyond thrilled which is all that matters in the end right?



Thanks!  And you are right...she was thrilled.  She has been going through her AGD magazines and picking out other things to sew!!!




aboveH20 said:


> I feel your pain.  I  when things go wrong.



I was so frustrated!!!!



ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> YOU ALL are so TALENTED!!  I so wish I could sew...I really want to.....I am feeling a knew hobby coming.  Maybe a sewing machine will be my Mother's day gift.  rather sew then start scrapbooking!!  I have an up coming trip in Sept to WDW and would love an outfit for my DD's for each park.  Really need Epcot ideas.  I think I will take a trip to Joann's.  Can someone tell me what company has the best patterns for a beginner???



If there is a fabric store that offers lessons you might want to check into a beginner class -- just to go over some basics.  



vester said:


> Question:
> 
> If I were to someday (wish wish) buy the Brother PE 770, then how do I get the disney designs on it?  I am totally new to embroidery and have no idea how you even put the fabric in and then stitch around it - seriously, I have no clue - your creations that you guys make here are wonderful.
> 
> So - I'm trying to figure out how much all of this would cost.  If I want to do Disney designs, or hello kitty or whatever, where do I get those designs.....how do I put them on the machine.....etc.  Is there a tutorial or some help to determine what else I will need to purchase?  Sorry to sound so uninformed....but thats what I am!
> 
> Vester



You've gotten some great advice!



teresajoy said:


> *ANSWER:*
> In my opinion, the very best designs are from FrouFrou by Heathersue on Etsy or Facebook (just Heathersue on Etsy). You will download the designs onto your computer and then you can transfer them to a flash drive (after you unzip them). The 770 has a slot in the side, and you just stick the flash drive in that and there you go!
> 
> The only other things you are going to need are stabalizer. I like the medium weight cut away stabalizer. And, you will need thread. I buy from Marathon threads http://www.marathonthread.com/collection.shtml   You might also want to get some little curved scissors for trimming the appliques. The 770  comes with a nice little pair of scissors that are nice so you don't have to buy those. They just make it a little easier to trim closely.  Hmm, that's about all I can think of that you will really need to buy that wouldn't come with the machine. Obviously, you will want needles.



I have purchased a lot of applique designs and I have to agree.  HeatherSue has the highest quality designs!  



SallyfromDE said:


> I hate when that happens!!



YES!!



sheridee32 said:


> I can finally post the outfits I made for Peanuts big give she finally recieved  the package
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for Cape May
> for little brother



I love them all!!!



Diz-Mommy said:


> Ugg, it's cold and rainy today...go figure, I washed my minivan yesterday!
> 
> Oh well, perfect day to sit inside and sew!  Not Disney related, but here's some in the hoop bunny slippers I made DD today



Adorable!!!



micksmoma said:


> Thanks for the answers about my tshirt problem with the embroidery machine.  I am going to buy some of the spray adhesive and see if that works.  Do they sell it at Walmart, since I am 45 miles from a craft or sewing store?



I have tried several types of adhesive and don't like them at all. Messy and don't work for me.   I love my pin pin pin pin method!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thanks Froggy33 - I'll give it a try!


----------



## scifihippie

I've loved looking through and getting some ideas for things to make.  I've been sewing for years and used to sew for others until I just didn't have time anymore.  I'm very excited about making some customs for my kids for our trip coming up next month.  Lots of great inspiration here!  I hadn't thought about making myself a special tote bag to carry, but that is now on my to do list as well.

This is the latest thing I made for my DD.  She is a real girly girl.  The twirlier the better.  I can't wait to do some applique on a dress for her.


----------



## cogero

scifihippie said:


> I've loved looking through and getting some ideas for things to make.  I've been sewing for years and used to sew for others until I just didn't have time anymore.  I'm very excited about making some customs for my kids for our trip coming up next month.  Lots of great inspiration here!  I hadn't thought about making myself a special tote bag to carry, but that is now on my to do list as well.
> 
> This is the latest thing I made for my DD.  She is a real girly girl.  The twirlier the better.  I can't wait to do some applique on a dress for her.



This is stunning I love the fabric combo.


----------



## DMGeurts

scifihippie said:


> I've loved looking through and getting some ideas for things to make.  I've been sewing for years and used to sew for others until I just didn't have time anymore.  I'm very excited about making some customs for my kids for our trip coming up next month.  Lots of great inspiration here!  I hadn't thought about making myself a special tote bag to carry, but that is now on my to do list as well.
> 
> This is the latest thing I made for my DD.  She is a real girly girl.  The twirlier the better.  I can't wait to do some applique on a dress for her.



This is just so sweet!  I love everything about it!  

D~


----------



## aboveH20

DMGeurts said:


> Personally... I love the Rosetta!  But I must add - it's the only bag I've ever made.    So you probably shouldn't use my (limited) experience as a guage.    But it is so much fun to make!
> 
> Here's my latest... a large Rosetta.  My regular fabric store didn't have any Disney fabric at all.    So, I had to improvise - and I think this turned out better than what I had originally planned.
> 
> Here's the front... I did an adjustable cross-body strap - this is as short as she goes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



I love your tote bag.  I hope to finish the one I'm making today -- 'cuz I want to join the Tote Bag Club!   I like how you have different size red and black dots.  I'm using red and black, but mine are both the same size.  Next time . . . 



sheridee32 said:


> I can finally post the outfits I made for Peanuts big give she finally recieved  the package
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for Cape May
> for little brother



*WOW!*  I hope they fit the kids for a very long time.  I hope when they no longer fits Mom squeezes them into the outfits anyway.  I hope when they're so big that the seams finally rip that she frames them.  Absolutely stunning!!!!!



Diz-Mommy said:


> Oh well, perfect day to sit inside and sew!  Not Disney related, but here's some in the hoop bunny slippers I made DD today



Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww. 



scifihippie said:


> This is the latest thing I made for my DD.  She is a real girly girl.  The twirlier the better.  I can't wait to do some applique on a dress for her.



Beautiful and I love how subtle the Minnie dot is with the bottom fabric.  Very nice!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Ok...whoever made the bag.....is that DCL pixie dust hanging down.  the silver Mickey ears look like the pixie dust that falls on the cruise , that my girls MUST save and that I have strung on fish lining and hung from their ceilings.


----------



## chellewashere

sheridee32 said:


> I can finally post the outfits I made for Peanuts big give she finally recieved  the package
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for Cape May
> for little brother



Beautiful dress. Love it!!


Diz-Mommy said:


> Ugg, it's cold and rainy today...go figure, I washed my minivan yesterday!
> 
> Oh well, perfect day to sit inside and sew!  Not Disney related, but here's some in the hoop bunny slippers I made DD today


These are too cute!! What is in the hoop?


DMGeurts said:


> Personally... I love the Rosetta!  But I must add - it's the only bag I've ever made.    So you probably shouldn't use my (limited) experience as a guage.    But it is so much fun to make!
> 
> Here's my latest... a large Rosetta.  My regular fabric store didn't have any Disney fabric at all.    So, I had to improvise - and I think this turned out better than what I had originally planned.
> 
> Here's the front... I did an adjustable cross-body strap - this is as short as she goes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Wow your bags are just so fabulous!! I downloaded the pattern the other day just working up to actually making one.


----------



## miprender

shefrn1 said:


> made a shirt too



That looks so cute together.




DMGeurts said:


> Personally... I love the Rosetta!  But I must add - it's the only bag I've ever made.    So you probably shouldn't use my (limited) experience as a guage.    But it is so much fun to make!
> 
> Here's my latest... a large Rosetta.  My regular fabric store didn't have any Disney fabric at all.    So, I had to improvise - and I think this turned out better than what I had originally planned.
> 
> Here's the front... I did an adjustable cross-body strap - this is as short as she goes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the inside - of course - I added a zipper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The large bag isn't nearly as large as I imagined it would be... but I think I might do a medium next.  I've been carrying the small on a daily basis - and the size is perfect for me - but I can see myself wanting a bigger bag on occasion.
> 
> D~



LOVE IT. I actually just bought this pattern yesterday and debating on making it for me and some of my Disney loving friends.

Was it hard adding the zipper because I think I would prefer that instead?
Edited: Found your Tutorial on Pg 147 



Diz-Mommy said:


> Oh well, perfect day to sit inside and sew!  Not Disney related, but here's some in the hoop bunny slippers I made DD today



These are so stinking cute.



ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> ok..thanks for everyones help this morning.  I went out to the sites you recommended and I bought some of the patterns.  Can I save those to a USB drive so I have them accessible on more then just my computer.?  Sometimes I have to use my parents comp and wanna be able to print them there.    I found a friend to teach me to sew and we are going on a fabric hunt tomorrow....soooooooo excited!!!



Yes you can save it to USB drive but did you set up an account with YCMT? If so they will be stored in your library and they usually email you a copy too. That way if your computer crashes you will double protection.



scifihippie said:


> This is the latest thing I made for my DD.  She is a real girly girl.  The twirlier the better.  I can't wait to do some applique on a dress for her.



This is so beautiful


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

Y es I did set up an account.  I just like it on USB so I can use it whereever.  I had a printer problem before and then felt helpless...now with it able to plug in anywhere I can and don't have to go to the site.  Though I love that about the site.  I wanna do the bag/purse too....it looks hard though, I haven't looked at the pattern just the finish project.  Maybe I am smarter then I think!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

sheridee32 said:


> I can finally post the outfits I made for Peanuts big give she finally recieved  the package
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for Cape May
> for little brother



These are so stunning!  I love that dress.  I really need to get that pattern.  What size hoop do you have?

I finally bought the wrap dress pattern and it is going together so easily.  I noticed on the pics of the dress on YCMT that people have made that dress for their AG dolls too?  Does anyone know how to do the sizing for that?  Is there a  way to scale down the pattern pieces? Hmmmm........


----------



## NiniMorris

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> Ok...whoever made the bag.....is that DCL pixie dust hanging down.  the silver Mickey ears look like the pixie dust that falls on the cruise , that my girls MUST save and that I have strung on fish lining and hung from their ceilings.



That is actually a ribbon trim from Joann's...they also have it in Pink for Minnie Mouse, but I prefer the red and black...I'm old fashioned that way!  LOL



Such beautiful stuff....I will have to go back and quote, but I am taking a quick sewing break...today was my ONLY day to sleep in all week and I got up at 5:30 and went down to sew!  Can you say addicted??!!


Nini


----------



## Fruto76

Wow! Everything posted in the last couple days is just stunning! 
I love the Spongebob, Steamboat Willy, Alice, the #3 outfit, the backpack and the Rosetta, the AG doll clothes, the ruffled sleeve dress, the Cruise and pageant dresses, The Minnie dress and Cape May outfits  Did I miss anything oh yeah the red,  pink and blue ruffled outfit. adorable ... it was TMTQ I'm sorry if I left anyone out but there is nothing here that doesn't wow me lately! Everyone is so talented and such an inspiration!
You guys are hard to keep up with, I was 6 pages behind from not checking in yesterday. 
But I have a good excuse, I was sewing up some notebook-covers for my ds8 's Bday party tomorrow. He's having his party at the movies, we are seeing Diary of a Wimpy Kid 2 so I made covers to look like the book and heat-bonded them onto composition notebooks for favors. So rather than candy bags the kiddos will get their own journal / diary. I was thinking of shirts, too but I'm running out of time, typical.


----------



## cydswipe

Machine is ordered, thread, stabilizer, and spray adhesive....

Now, can someone help me with the bobbins... what are you talking about?  Prewound?  HELP!  I have a shopping cart via marathon thread and would like to combine shipping....

Thanks so much!!!!!!


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

cydswipe said:


> Machine is ordered, thread, stabilizer, and spray adhesive....
> 
> Now, can someone help me with the bobbins... what are you talking about?  Prewound?  HELP!  I have a shopping cart via marathon thread and would like to combine shipping....
> 
> Thanks so much!!!!!!



I get the prewound.    2 years ago I got 144 and I still have plenty!!!


----------



## cydswipe

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I get the prewound.    2 years ago I got 144 and I still have plenty!!!



so it doesn't matter if it doesn't match the top thread??

TIA!


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

cydswipe said:


> so it doesn't matter if it doesn't match the top thread??
> 
> TIA!



Nope, it doesn't matter!  You can't see any of the bobbin thread on the front -- as long as your tension is correct.    When you get the machine the manual will show a pic of what the correct tension will look like.


----------



## cydswipe

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> Nope, it doesn't matter!  You can't see any of the bobbin thread on the front -- as long as your tension is correct.    When you get the machine the manual will show a pic of what the correct tension will look like.



Ok, just went to marathon again.  They are many many choices.. sideless, poly... what???!?!?!?

How do I make that choice??
Brother PE 770 if you need a reminder!

I really appreciate you taking the time to help me out!!!!!!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Since we are talking new machines and supplies:

I sometimes get more pucker on my embroidery and applique that what I expected.

What am I doing wrong and how do I fix it?  I use tear a way stabilizer and hoop as tight as I can.


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

cydswipe said:


> Ok, just went to marathon again.  They are many many choices.. sideless, poly... what???!?!?!?
> 
> How do I make that choice??
> Brother PE 770 if you need a reminder!
> 
> I really appreciate you taking the time to help me out!!!!!!!!



According to this chart:  http://metroemb.com/Bobbin-Type.pdf  your machine will use Class 15 (A)

I would get the plastic A (white) from marathon.  

Looks like Item 14000 A is your choice at marathon.


----------



## aimeeg

Speaking of thread . . . Didn't someone mention thread was going to be 50% off at Jo Ann's? Does anyone have the info on that? TIA


I finished up a Cinderella today. (Actually I did two.) My youngest is going to keep one. She picked out the fabric at JA's not long ago.


----------



## chellewashere

aimeeg said:


> Speaking of thread . . . Didn't someone mention thread was going to be 50% off at Jo Ann's? Does anyone have the info on that? TIA
> 
> 
> I finished up a Cinderella today. (Actually I did two.) My youngest is going to keep one. She picked out the fabric at JA's not long ago.



Ok just gorgeous again!! Love love love all the stuff you put up!! 
Yeah I got a sales ad when I was in JoAnns the other day. 50% off entire stock of thread includes cones, spools and multipacks.
Looks like they have a bunch of stuff 50% off.


----------



## Piper

I just booked the Disney Magic for it's maiden voyage out of Galveston Sept 22, 2012!!!

How do I wait that long?  Oh well, at least I have a lot of time to get my back and hands better so I can sew!


----------



## froggy33

scifihippie said:


> I've loved looking through and getting some ideas for things to make.  I've been sewing for years and used to sew for others until I just didn't have time anymore.  I'm very excited about making some customs for my kids for our trip coming up next month.  Lots of great inspiration here!  I hadn't thought about making myself a special tote bag to carry, but that is now on my to do list as well.
> 
> This is the latest thing I made for my DD.  She is a real girly girl.  The twirlier the better.  I can't wait to do some applique on a dress for her.



So pretty and so feminine!  I love it!


----------



## queenbee99

Does anyone know of someone who sells the Disney Cruise line characters? In particular Minnie in a sailor dress? Thanks!


----------



## queenbee99

GREAT JOB!! Where did you get the Goofy and Mickey designs?





sheridee32 said:


> I can finally post the outfits I made for Peanuts big give she finally recieved  the package
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for Cape May
> for little brother


----------



## billwendy

Piper said:


> I just booked the Disney Magic for it's maiden voyage out of Galveston Sept 22, 2012!!!
> 
> How do I wait that long?  Oh well, at least I have a lot of time to get my back and hands better so I can sew!



Are there any good deals for it Piper? We've sailed out of Galveston a few times!!!


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

Piper said:


> I just booked the Disney Magic for it's maiden voyage out of Galveston Sept 22, 2012!!!
> 
> How do I wait that long?  Oh well, at least I have a lot of time to get my back and hands better so I can sew!



OMG I just read about this in the paper! I am sooooo flippin excited!!!!!!!!!!! We just joined DVC, so I gotta decide if I want to pay cash or use points. I can't wait to buy Heather's cruise designs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:
I am a bit excited ;-)


----------



## Piper

billwendy said:


> Are there any good deals for it Piper? We've sailed out of Galveston a few times!!!





MyDisneyTrio said:


> OMG I just read about this in the paper! I am sooooo flippin excited!!!!!!!!!!! We just joined DVC, so I gotta decide if I want to pay cash or use points. I can't wait to buy Heather's cruise designs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:
> I am a bit excited ;-)



Wendy--I booked single occupancy (which is always more expensive) but it was around $770 per person inside.  I also booked an accessible cabin (there are so few--that's why I booked so early!)  I will keep a lookout for price drops on my category and hope to get a little (or a lot) refunded!

I am hoping to do a little sewing for me between now and then--surely I will be able to have some good sewing days between now and then.


----------



## weluvdizne

Is it possible to make the Rosetta without a serger?  Any way to do the rolled hem, or is there an alternate way to finish the edge?  

April, wish I could help, but I do hand applique.  I have seen others say they don't hoop the shirt, just the stabilizer.  Maybe that is worth a try.  I use the pin on tear away from Sulky that I buy on a roll at HL or Joann's and it works great for me on T's.  I do double it though.  I'm interested in trying other products, but this seems to work for me, so I'm scared to try something else and it not work.  I loved seeing your pix of the entrance to costuming.  I bet that tour was awesome.  How was the rest of your trip?  You snuck back so quietly this time.


----------



## snubie

weluvdizne said:


> Is it possible to make the Rosetta without a serger?  Any way to do the rolled hem, or is there an alternate way to finish the edge?
> 
> April, wish I could help, but I do hand applique.  I have seen others say they don't hoop the shirt, just the stabilizer.  Maybe that is worth a try.  I use the pin on tear away from Sulky that I buy on a roll at HL or Joann's and it works great for me on T's.  I do double it though.  I'm interested in trying other products, but this seems to work for me, so I'm scared to try something else and it not work.  I loved seeing your pix of the entrance to costuming.  I bet that tour was awesome.  How was the rest of your trip?  You snuck back so quietly this time.


Yes, you can finish the ruffles one of three ways detailed out by Carla.  Serger, narrow rolled hem or double thickness ruffles.


----------



## teresajoy

CluelessDisFan said:


> Where do you ladies find your favorite disney fabrics? I want to start shopping for the fabrics I plan to use on Disney autograph quilts, but I'm so afraid to buy something, and *then have buyers remorse *if I find something cuter somewhere else. Is there a fabric store at WDW? I would love to find WDW fabric.
> I'm almost finished with my first ever quilt, and as soon as it's done I will post a picture here.
> Thanks for any suggestions.



Buyers remorse for fabric?  I'm sorry, I don't understand what that means. 




The more fabric the better! 


sheridee32 said:


> I can finally post the outfits I made for Peanuts big give she finally recieved  the package



AMAZING outfits!!!!! 



Diz-Mommy said:


> Ugg, it's cold and rainy today...go figure, I washed my minivan yesterday!
> 
> Oh well, perfect day to sit inside and sew!  Not Disney related, but here's some in the hoop bunny slippers I made DD today



These are so cute!!! Where did you get the design?



DisneyTeacher01 said:


> QUESTION:
> 
> So I have been lurking through this thread and several of the old threads and noticed a fabric pocket wall hanging.  These have names embroidered on them.  What are they for?    I've scanned through trying to find info, but haven't found anything.....Thanks!!!



*ANSWER: *It's a Fish Extender for the Disney Cruise Line (in case you didn't undertand the abbreviations used earlier). I've never been on a cruise, but my understanding is that you hang  those on the little fish that is outside the room, and then people can put little prizes and things in them. I believe there are groups on the Dis you can join of other people going on the same cruise and you just trade little trinkets. Like I said, I've never been on a cruise, but that is my understanding. 



ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> Also I wondered if this was a good machine  ---Disney Brother Computerized sewing & embroidery machine???  I am asumming it has pre-loaded Disney art.  Any advice?
> 
> also has anyone got advice for finding Cindrerella graphic fabric?


*ANSWER:*

*ANSWER: * I wouldn't pay more for the Disney machine. I have the Brother 270D, which I love (although I have upgraded to the 770 for the bigger hoop), but I don't use the preloaded designs. They don't stitch out very nicely and they are all filled, and I prefer the appliques. What model are you looking at?

*ANSWER: * I have seen Cinderella fabric at Joann's recently. 





scifihippie said:


> I've loved looking through and getting some ideas for things to make.  I've been sewing for years and used to sew for others until I just didn't have time anymore.  I'm very excited about making some customs for my kids for our trip coming up next month.  Lots of great inspiration here!  I hadn't thought about making myself a special tote bag to carry, but that is now on my to do list as well.
> 
> This is the latest thing I made for my DD.  She is a real girly girl.  The twirlier the better.  I can't wait to do some applique on a dress for her.



Very pretty, I love the fabrics!





MinnieVanMom said:


> Since we are talking new machines and supplies:
> 
> I sometimes get more pucker on my embroidery and applique that what I expected.
> 
> What am I doing wrong and how do I fix it?  I use tear a way stabilizer and hoop as tight as I can.



*ANSWER: * I have had that happen more often with tear away or  wash away stabilizer than when I use the cut away. The cutaway seems  to offer more stability, especially for a more dense  or lager design. 



aimeeg said:


> Speaking of thread . . . Didn't someone mention thread was going to be 50% off at Jo Ann's? Does anyone have the info on that? TIA
> 
> 
> I finished up a Cinderella today. (Actually I did two.) My youngest is going to keep one. She picked out the fabric at JA's not long ago.



I love it!!! Very, very pretty. Tell her she did a great  job picking out the fabric! 



Piper said:


> I just booked the Disney Magic for it's maiden voyage out of Galveston Sept 22, 2012!!!
> 
> How do I wait that long?  Oh well, at least I have a lot of time to get my back and hands better so I can sew!



OOOOH!!! I'm excited for you!!!! 



MyDisneyTrio said:


> OMG I just read about this in the paper! I am sooooo flippin excited!!!!!!!!!!! We just joined DVC, so I gotta decide if I want to pay cash or use points. I can't wait to buy Heather's cruise designs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I am a bit excited ;-)




Are you just a little excited???


----------



## tmh0206

MinnieVanMom said:


> Since we are talking new machines and supplies:
> 
> I sometimes get more pucker on my embroidery and applique that what I expected.
> 
> What am I doing wrong and how do I fix it?  I use tear a way stabilizer and hoop as tight as I can.



I have this same QUESTION? and I recently boughtnew ball point needles, but then realized they came in different sizes as well so which do I use?  they came in 9, 11, 14, and 16?


----------



## cogero

I have never used a ball needle  I am not even sure how to pick one. I just use my regular needle.


----------



## tmh0206

that is what I have been using up to now, was the regular needle, but kept getting some extra puckering that I wasnt fond of and someone suggested to use ball point needles.  Logically, I was thinking the smaller ones would be better , but wasn't actually sure.  Hope somebody knows the answer, otherwise I will just keep trying until I figure it out.

I havent noticed any puckering on your tees Chiara, so do you use cut away stablizer instead of tear away? maybe that is a possible answer to my problem.


----------



## queenbee99

Has anyone seen any Disney Cruise Line character embroidery designs for sale? I am looking for Minnie in a sailor dress.  Someone on Etsy has one on a dress but I can't find one for sale.


----------



## queenbee99

Oops...I wanted that to be bigger writing but NOT that BIG! LOL


----------



## revrob

aimeeg said:


> speaking of thread . . . Didn't someone mention thread was going to be 50% off at jo ann's? Does anyone have the info on that? Tia
> 
> 
> i finished up a cinderella today. (actually i did two.) my youngest is going to keep one. She picked out the fabric at ja's not long ago.




love! Love!  Love!


----------



## froggy33

queenbee99 said:


> Has anyone seen any Disney Cruise Line character embroidery designs for sale? I am looking for Minnie in a sailor dress.  Someone on Etsy has one on a dress but I can't find one for sale.



HeatherSue has a few cruise line applique designs, and you can check out divas doodles.  I didn't see any minnie in a sailor dress.  You could try to convo the person with the embroidered shirt to see where she got it.  It may have been from a designer that doesn't sell anymore.  Some digitizers will take custom orders.

Wait, just checked a different site and found some!  Bowsandclothes.com under Minnie Mouse.

Good luck!


----------



## DMGeurts

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> Ok...whoever made the bag.....is that DCL pixie dust hanging down.  the silver Mickey ears look like the pixie dust that falls on the cruise , that my girls MUST save and that I have strung on fish lining and hung from their ceilings.



Yep... just in the by the yard ribbon at JoAnn's.  



chellewashere said:


> Wow your bags are just so fabulous!! I downloaded the pattern the other day just working up to actually making one.



Thank you!    Once you make one - you'll be hooked.  I keep trying to find another bag to make and I just can't find one that's as cute.  I might just end up modifying the Rosetta a tiny bit.  I just love those darned ruffles.  



miprender said:


> LOVE IT. I actually just bought this pattern yesterday and debating on making it for me and some of my Disney loving friends.
> 
> Was it hard adding the zipper because I think I would prefer that instead?
> Edited: Found your Tutorial on Pg 147



I am glad you found the Tut.    IF you have any questions, just let me know.    I know that some of the pics are hard to see because I was using black fabric against a black zipper.



aimeeg said:


> Speaking of thread . . . Didn't someone mention thread was going to be 50% off at Jo Ann's? Does anyone have the info on that? TIA
> 
> 
> I finished up a Cinderella today. (Actually I did two.) My youngest is going to keep one. She picked out the fabric at JA's not long ago.



Love this!  Your dd did a great job choosing fabric!  



Piper said:


> I just booked the Disney Magic for it's maiden voyage out of Galveston Sept 22, 2012!!!
> 
> How do I wait that long?  Oh well, at least I have a lot of time to get my back and hands better so I can sew!



Congrats!  So jealous here!  



weluvdizne said:


> Is it possible to make the Rosetta without a serger?  Any way to do the rolled hem, or is there an alternate way to finish the edge?



The Rosettas I make never touch a serger.  Actually - you don't even need to zig zag any of the interior seams, because they are inside.    The only thing you'd need a serger for is the rolled hem edged ruffles - you can do a standard ruffle or double thickness ruffle and not have to use the serger at all.  All of the ruffles are zig-zagged on to the outside of the purse - so there is really nothing you need a serger for.  

I will be posting pics of my personal Rosetta later today.    I couldn't part with this one - it turned out so cute!  

D~


----------



## queenbee99

I did look at bowsandclothes but it's not there....I pmed CastleCreations about hers.  This is the one I am looking for...






THANK YOU!!





froggy33 said:


> HeatherSue has a few cruise line applique designs, and you can check out divas doodles.  I didn't see any minnie in a sailor dress.  You could try to convo the person with the embroidered shirt to see where she got it.  It may have been from a designer that doesn't sell anymore.  Some digitizers will take custom orders.
> 
> Wait, just checked a different site and found some!  Bowsandclothes.com under Minnie Mouse.
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## dianemom2

MinnieVanMom said:


> Since we are talking new machines and supplies:
> 
> I sometimes get more pucker on my embroidery and applique that what I expected.
> 
> What am I doing wrong and how do I fix it?  I use tear a way stabilizer and hoop as tight as I can.




I use cut away stabilizer.  It gives more strength than tear away.  I also spray the stabilizer with spray adhesive and stick it to the fabric.  Then I hoop it.


----------



## aimeeg

queenbee99 said:


> I did look at bowsandclothes but it's not there....I pmed CastleCreations about hers.  This is the one I am looking for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU!!



That designer does all of her appliques by hand.


----------



## froggy33

queenbee99 said:


> I did look at bowsandclothes but it's not there....I pmed CastleCreations about hers.  This is the one I am looking for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU!!





aimeeg said:


> That designer does all of her appliques by hand.



Yep!  I was just gonna say that!  I will second though that sometimes, digitizers will take custom orders for slightly increased prices.

Good luck!

Jessica


----------



## snubie

queenbee99 said:


> I did look at bowsandclothes but it's not there....I pmed CastleCreations about hers.  This is the one I am looking for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU!!


CastleCreations is a member here although she doesn't post often. As Aimee said, she does all her appliqués by hand.  She and Jessica and Lisa amaze me with their appliqué skills.


----------



## aimeeg

snubie said:


> CastleCreations is a member here although she doesn't post often. As Aimee said, she does all her appliqués by hand.  She and Jessica and Lisa amaze me with their appliqué skills.



This is Pick-a-Lilly's.


----------



## Sapper383

Hi Guys, I'm looking for a bit of inspiration...please

We are going to the Hoop de doo review in September and I wanted to made my DD6 a dress, has anyone else made anything for this show?


----------



## queenbee99

Thank you Aimee G and Jessica! I will have to contact one of the digitizers! I love that Minnie!!


----------



## Adi12982

I failed at my new year's resolution to keep up with this post. . . I'm back 100 pages later (from the last time I was on), lol.  I stopped getting email notifications.  But I'm back.  I should post the stuff I've made in the last few months!


----------



## teresajoy

Sapper383 said:


> Hi Guys, I'm looking for a bit of inspiration...please
> 
> We are going to the Hoop de doo review in September and I wanted to made my DD6 a dress, has anyone else made anything for this show?



There have been some very cute outfits made for this, so I hope someone will post their wonderful creations! When we went in October, my youngest wore a cow print skirt. It was cute, but not exactly inspired! 



Adi12982 said:


> I failed at my new year's resolution to keep up with this post. . . I'm back 100 pages later, lol.  I stopped getting email notifications.  But I'm back.  I should post the stuff I've made in the last few months!



Yes, you should!


----------



## basketkat

Adi12982 said:


> I failed at my new year's resolution to keep up with this post. . . I'm back 100 pages later (from the last time I was on), lol.  I stopped getting email notifications.  But I'm back.  I should post the stuff I've made in the last few months!



Yes you should! I love this thread!


----------



## Adi12982

basketkat said:


> Yes you should! I love this thread!



Thanks!  I've been here for over 3 years - just since having my baby a little over a year ago, I've had a hard time keeping up!


----------



## SallyfromDE

DisneyTeacher01 said:


> QUESTION:
> 
> So I have been lurking through this thread and several of the old threads and noticed a fabric pocket wall hanging.  These have names embroidered on them.  What are they for?    I've scanned through trying to find info, but haven't found anything.....Thanks!!!



Sounds like a fish extender. They use them on the Disney Cruise. I've never been on one, but I hear that outside the room, is a hook that is a fish. So they came up with these pockets so other Dis members can leave cards and notes and such for you. 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Since we are talking new machines and supplies:
> 
> I sometimes get more pucker on my embroidery and applique that what I expected.
> 
> What am I doing wrong and how do I fix it?  I use tear a way stabilizer and hoop as tight as I can.



Have you tried a baste stitch? I think I got mine from SWAK.


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

Thanks so much for the help with the pocket thing....I figured it was something cool!


----------



## NiniMorris

Just a note...I was informed this morning by one of the brother distributors, that since most brothers are made in Japan to expect a price increase as of  May 1.

The plants them selves were not damaged, but the price of power and transportation costs within Japan have increased drastically.

Just thought I would share in case someone was thinking of purchasing a Bubba of their own!


Nini


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

NiniMorris said:


> Just a note...I was informed this morning by one of the brother distributors, that since most brothers are made in Japan to expect a price increase as of  May 1.
> 
> The plants them selves were not damaged, but the price of power and transportation costs within Japan have increased drastically.
> 
> Just thought I would share in case someone was thinking of purchasing a Bubba of their own!
> 
> 
> Nini






Wow!  I didn't even think of that...I guess all the more reason to keep encouraging my old Singer along   That and no money to buy a new machine!


----------



## miprender

NiniMorris said:


> That is actually a ribbon trim from Joann's...they also have it in Pink for Minnie Mouse, but I prefer the red and black...I'm old fashioned that way!  LOL
> Nini



QUESTION for Nini or Dorine

I just purchased some of this trim (in hopes of making this bag someday)

Can you iron the trim on to keep it in place? I noticed the backing has something on it and there were no directions


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

SallyfromDE said:


> Sounds like a fish extender. They use them on the Disney Cruise. I've never been on one, but I hear that outside the room, is a hook that is a fish. So they came up with these pockets so other Dis members can leave cards and notes and such for you.
> 
> A Fish extender is used for a gift holder.  When u join a cruise FE you make or buy little gifts for the members of the stateroom.  My last cruise we had 42 staterooms and over 100 people(adults and kids) in our fish extender exchange.  I made personalized bracelets for the girls, sports necklaces for the boys,  mickey keychains for the parents and gave tricket stuff and candy to the kids as well.  It's very fun and can be costly depending on how much u put into it.  BUT we LOVE it!!  So neat to see how creative people can be!


----------



## VBAndrea

NiniMorris said:


> Just a note...I was informed this morning by one of the brother distributors, that since most brothers are made in Japan to expect a price increase as of  May 1.
> 
> The plants them selves were not damaged, but the price of power and transportation costs within Japan have increased drastically.
> 
> Just thought I would share in case someone was thinking of purchasing a Bubba of their own!
> 
> 
> Nini



So your telling me I should order an embroidery machine now even though my dh may not get a paycheck next week (works for the government!)???  Is this really a sign that I need a embroidery machine NOW?  I keep trying to talk myself out of one and first Teresa is the enabler extraordinaire and now it's you!


----------



## erikawolf2004

scifihippie said:


> I've loved looking through and getting some ideas for things to make.  I've been sewing for years and used to sew for others until I just didn't have time anymore.  I'm very excited about making some customs for my kids for our trip coming up next month.  Lots of great inspiration here!  I hadn't thought about making myself a special tote bag to carry, but that is now on my to do list as well.
> 
> This is the latest thing I made for my DD.  She is a real girly girl.  The twirlier the better.  I can't wait to do some applique on a dress for her.



LOVE LOVE LOVE this beautiful dress!!!!  Your Cindy outfit is adorable also.


----------



## aboveH20

VBAndrea said:


> So your telling me I should order an embroidery machine now even though my dh may not get a paycheck next week (works for the government!)???  Is this really a sign that I need a embroidery machine NOW?  I keep trying to talk myself out of one and first Teresa is the enabler extraordinaire and now it's you!




My son will be under water for a few weeks so won't be able to spend any money.  His shipmates wilth wives and children counting on the paychecks may be in a more precarious posiiton.


----------



## erikawolf2004

Fruto76 said:


> Wow! Everything posted in the last couple days is just stunning!
> But I have a good excuse, I was sewing up some notebook-covers for my ds8 's Bday party tomorrow. He's having his party at the movies, we are seeing Diary of a Wimpy Kid 2 so I made covers to look like the book and heat-bonded them onto composition notebooks for favors. So rather than candy bags the kiddos will get their own journal / diary. I was thinking of shirts, too but I'm running out of time, typical.




I have to agree with you that everything has been amazing on her lately!!!

Please post a picture of your journals-this is such a great idea....I'm not a big fan of the favors, but I would even want one of these  Hope he has a great party!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

aimeeg said:


> Speaking of thread . . . Didn't someone mention thread was going to be 50% off at Jo Ann's? Does anyone have the info on that? TIA
> 
> 
> I finished up a Cinderella today. (Actually I did two.) My youngest is going to keep one. She picked out the fabric at JA's not long ago.




I LOVE that fabric.  I was looking for fabric today at JA and they didn't have any just Cindy fabric.  It had all 4 princesses with a blue background.  I got it but would gladly get the other if I could find it!!  but I did buy it to make a twirl skirt (pattern I got at youcanmakethis.com) I also bought pink with white polka dots(small) and some blue with white stars.  I would love to do appliques of the carriage or castle but I don't have embroidery machine.  I hope to get one for Xmas if I find that I am ok at sewing.  Anywhere I can find the carriage, glass slipper, Cinderella, or anything pertaining to her already made that I could just stitch on??


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

ANOTHER QUESTION....after making the twirl skirt...I would like it to fluff out a bit to show the fabric more....any suggestions for doing that?  and how hard is it to work with and do?


----------



## aboveH20

Don't know what it is about reading this board that made me want to make a tote bag  but I finally did it so can join the ToBa (Tote Bag) Club.

Mine went through several permutations -- the inside was originally the outside -- and it's bits and pieces of a couple patterns, a couple guesses, and a couple revisions. The Minnie heads are Heathersue designs. 
















I learned a lot and look forward to Version II.

Now I'll go sit by my mailbox and wait for my official memberhsip card and certificate suitable for framing from the ToBa Club.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

aboveH20 said:


> Don't know what it is about reading this board that made me want to make a tote bag  but I finally did it so can join the ToBa (Tote Bag) Club.
> 
> Mine went through several permutations -- the inside was originally the outside -- and it's bits and pieces of a couple patterns, a couple guesses, and a couple revisions. The Minnie heads are Heathersue designs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I learned a lot and look forward to Version II.
> 
> Now I'll go sit by my mailbox and wait for my official memberhsip card and certificate suitable for framing from the ToBa Club.



I love it!!  I am hoping to make one before my sept trip.  However today I bought fabric for 3 epcot cris cros tops(me and 2-DD's), 2 MK cris cros tops and one Twirl( 3 panel) long skirt for my Cinderella loving DD(7).  Once all that's done I will have my purse project!!!


----------



## ColoradoK

Okay...I just stocked up on some plain sweatshirts and such at Walmart today for $1!!!   I want to make my DS something (non Disney).  Who out there is a "digitizer" that I can contact?  Can someone let me know or PM me about it or something, please?  I also don't have an embroidery machine so that's a problem too.  

My little guy is in love with Krypto the Superdog...





  I would love to applique him on something for my DS4.


----------



## DMGeurts

miprender said:


> QUESTION for Nini or Dorine
> 
> I just purchased some of this trim (in hopes of making this bag someday)
> 
> Can you iron the trim on to keep it in place? I noticed the backing has something on it and there were no directions



Yah - that kind of perplexed me too...  I just did the standard "pin it on" method and I left the sticky stuff where it was and stitched on the outside of the ribbon.  I didn't want my needle to get gummed up.  I'm weird like that.  LOL



aboveH20 said:


> Don't know what it is about reading this board that made me want to make a tote bag  but I finally did it so can join the ToBa (Tote Bag) Club.
> 
> Mine went through several permutations -- the inside was originally the outside -- and it's bits and pieces of a couple patterns, a couple guesses, and a couple revisions. The Minnie heads are Heathersue designs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I learned a lot and look forward to Version II.
> 
> Now I'll go sit by my mailbox and wait for my official memberhsip card and certificate suitable for framing from the ToBa Club.



I love how this turned out - those Mickey heads are adorable!  Great job!  

Let me know when you get your certificate and membership card  - I am still waiting for mine... I sent it in weeks ago.  I hear they're running slow.

I'm worried about all our soldiers and government workers as well - it's a horrible, horrible situation that everyone is put in.  Families who were barely getting by are now forced to wonder if they will make it - while they are employed - no less.  Horrible, horrible.  I am praying for everyone.  

D~


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

ColoradoK said:


> Okay...I just stocked up on some plain sweatshirts and such at Walmart today for $1!!!   I want to make my DS something (non Disney).  Who out there is a "digitizer" that I can contact?  Can someone let me know or PM me about it or something, please?  I also don't have an embroidery machine so that's a problem too.
> 
> My little guy is in love with Krypto the Superdog...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to applique him on something for my DS4.



I got some long sleeve shirts at Walmart for $1 today too!!!  

TERESA & HEATHER,

If you are headed to BC stop at Walmart and get some.  They had black, white, purple, and some red.


----------



## kstgelais4

aimeeg said:


> Speaking of thread . . . Didn't someone mention thread was going to be 50% off at Jo Ann's? Does anyone have the info on that? TIA
> 
> 
> I finished up a Cinderella today. (Actually I did two.) My youngest is going to keep one. She picked out the fabric at JA's not long ago.




My dd picked this fabric out at JA's a couple weeks ago too. Except mine hasn't been cut yet  Where do you get your tanks?


----------



## Fruto76

erikawolf2004 said:


> I have to agree with you that everything has been amazing on her lately!!!
> 
> Please post a picture of your journals-this is such a great idea....I'm not a big fan of the favors, but I would even want one of these  Hope he has a great party!




I'm babysitting my dn. Now but as soon as I get home I will snap a pic and post!


----------



## dianemom2

Just came back from DD11's middle school play.  The jellyfish and starfish costumes that I made looked great.  DD said that all the kids argued over who got to be a starfish!  I couldn't get good pictures since they would not let us use flash and of course I forgot to take pictures before I dropped them off at school.  The play was extremely cute and very well done for a middle school performance!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

kstgelais4 said:


> My dd picked this fabric out at JA's a couple weeks ago too. Except mine hasn't been cut yet  Where do you get your tanks?



Yeah I found it and ordered it from JA online.  I got the 4 princess one today but really just wanted cinderella cause It's for a character dinner at 1900 Park Fare which is Cinderella, Princess charming, etc  So only fitting it was a totally Cinderella twirl skirt and not all the princesses..   I will use the other 4 princess fabric to make a cris cros top for her to wear to Akershus Princess breakfast or something....maybe a ruffle 3 layer skirt or something.  I am awful ambitious since I am just gonna be learning to sew Monday


----------



## jessica52877

Piper said:


> I just booked the Disney Magic for it's maiden voyage out of Galveston Sept 22, 2012!!!
> 
> How do I wait that long?  Oh well, at least I have a lot of time to get my back and hands better so I can sew!



Woo hoo! What fun! Galveston I think would add too much to our cost, then again, the new ships are out of my cheap price range so maybe it would be cheaper to go that way. 



Piper said:


> Wendy--I booked single occupancy (which is always more expensive) but it was around $770 per person inside.  I also booked an accessible cabin (there are so few--that's why I booked so early!)  I will keep a lookout for price drops on my category and hope to get a little (or a lot) refunded!
> 
> I am hoping to do a little sewing for me between now and then--surely I will be able to have some good sewing days between now and then.



I hope the price does drop! What does the schedule look like? Are they doing 4, 5 or 7 day cruises or something else. I am kind of lazy and know I could look but I know you guys know the answer!!

I am pretty far behind, needing to get alot of sewing done so been neglecting the thread.


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

Love the Cindy outfit and the minnie purse!

I made another doll dress for DD's friend's birthday after DD went to bed last night.  Then this morning after DD saw it, DD decided SHE wanted it (the striped one) so I made another one with that fabric and yellow gingham while she was at school. THEN I started thinking, she has a dress out of that fabric and now here are 2 outfits that match hers...she'll want to keep both so all 3 of them match.  So I made a 3rd outfit.


----------



## aimeeg

kstgelais4 said:


> My dd picked this fabric out at JA's a couple weeks ago too. Except mine hasn't been cut yet  Where do you get your tanks?



Old Navy


----------



## PurpleEars

Wow. I am 20 pages behind because I was away for a few days!



aboveH20 said:


>



That was a great idea for that Big Give. Thank you so much for posting the directions!



erikawolf2004 said:


> And last but not least, my daughter had her Spring Concert last night at school.  I made the costumes for her class...nothing special, but I thought they came out really cute.  They did a great job singing a Beattles song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to get another project out of that serger



Congrats on your serger. It's amazing that you did outfits for the whole class! It looks like the kids had a great time!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> And at last, something for me!  I made myself a Rosetta Bag.  I had already decided on the colors, but once I saw Nini's bag with the Mickey trim, I knew it was perfect.  I originally wasn't going to bother with the trim.  I got stopped a dozen or so times over the weekend to be asked where it came from.  This one is the large size, and though it's big, it worked for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Marissa and I were at DHS yesterday for a girls lunch (we do that when the younger 2 are in school and I have a Friday off) I saw this bag.  I like the "real" Rosetta better, don't you?  I think CarlaC was CASE'd!



I like that Minnie dress the most. Looks like the girls had a great trip! I like your Rosetta bag. I saw that Mickey bag at DL and I thought about taking a pic for here, though you beat me to it!



MWGreene said:


> This thread depresses me  I went to the one and only local fabric store and their selection was..well...pathetic. It really depressed me and my hopes for any future projects. Ordering from the internet is a pain because shipping is so outrageous. Guess I will just buy from ETSY until we get back to the states



I have a small suggestion for you - you may want to consider buying your fabric online 2 weeks prior to your trip(s) and have the purchase shipped to the resort. You can save a bundle on shipping by doing that.



VBAndrea said:


> Peanut and Monkey received their Big Give outfits.  For Peanut I made a Portrait Peasant Daisy Dress (sadly her bill is messed up and I already had to undo it once because my bobbin thread was acting up so was afraid to undo it again and really mess up the fabric).  For Monkey I made a coordinating Donald T-



I know I said it on the Big Give board, but I think they look great! I think you are being too critical of your work. I am sure the family appreciates the outfits (and probably don't know it didn't quite come out the way you planned). Oh and the jewellery too!



aimeeg said:


> My daughter designed this set. I think she did a pretty good job.



This is beautiful!



MyDisneyTrio said:


> I finally finished my first Vida! Yay! That was the first time I'd put buttons and button holes on with my machine. WOW! was that easy or what!! I am already planning on making more!



This looks great. Can't wait to see your future Vida's!



tricia said:


> Now that my Big Give gifts have been received I can post them here.
> 
> A Simply Sweet Halter for January
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A baby Bubble for Kaitlyn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some other stuff I have been up to too.
> 
> Easter Table runner for a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easter table runner for my mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrist cuffs for some other family members.



Those are really cute outfits you made for January and Kaitlyn. Thank you for making something special for the family. Great job on the table runners. I have never thought of making wrist cuffs. I may have to try that one day.



VBAndrea said:


>



Very cute outfit (and model)!



aboveH20 said:


> Now I can cross this one off my 'to do' list.  Trust me, it looked MUCH better in the book I got it from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS  It's a bear.
> 
> My hand's in the photo to give an idea of size, but if there are any agents out there for hand models, now that my career making bears is over . . . . .



The bear looks really cute!



Loodlow said:


> So much to catch up on and I have missed yall so much! Had a great wish trip at GKTW, want to share a couple of pics ...more to come!



I really like this set of outfits!



labruto4 said:


> We jsut got back from our Mother Daughter Weekend and had a blast!  I'm so glad to have gotten to spend some time with my DD alone.  Thank you so much for all of your ideas!  She felt so special with all of the attention she got from the characters, CMs and other guests.  Here are some pics from our trip.
> 
> Alice - "It's almost as though I'm looking through a looking glass. You look just like me! What's you're name?"
> Lauren - "Lauren"
> Alice - "I would've thought it was Alice"



Great pictures. Thanks for sharing them!



VBAndrea said:


> I made this for Carrie (Hannah's Mom) for a Big Give and can now post since she has received it.
> 
> It's an Aivilo Tote made a little larger (wider) and with longer straps.  The Minnie head is pinned on so Carrie can remove it and use it for an everyday bag when not in Dis.



Great job with the tote. I am sure the family will appreciate having it for their trip and beyond! Your work for the Gives is always amazing!



snubie said:


> I asked last week for ideas for a LegoLand outfit for Lauren DD5.  This is what I came up with:
> the girl is an applique I did by hand, the bricks at the bottom are a machine design.



Great job on the applique!



aimeeg said:


>



Good job like usual!


----------



## PurpleEars

Ok, here's part 2 of my catching up attempt!



1308Miles said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> It's been SO long since I last posted....but I've been lurking and LOVE the new outfits posted (obviously WTMTQ!) I'm still trying to shake off that post-Disney funk...it's taking longer than I thought! What better way to keep the Dis love alive than by making customs, right? Here are a few new creations:
> 
> Jessie-inspired Toy Story dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice in Wonderland-inspired outfit (it's hard to see the white bloomers with the black ruffle trim...)



Nice outfits. The precious dress is quite easy to make.



aimeeg said:


> I was able to finish one more thing today. It's my 2011 version of Steamboat Willie.



Wow! Everything you make is so beautiful!



chellewashere said:


> I am happy I actually made this in a few hours today. Got my serger to somewhat cooperate with me and made the gathering a lot easier so I just wanted to share.
> Now its on to the Vida and stuff for Disney!!
> Front



Great dress! Thanks for sharing the pictures!



Granna4679 said:


> Finisned up a little Alice themed Audrey skirt and shirt this week.



So pretty!



cogero said:


> Here are the items that I did for January's Give
> 
> Shirts & Skirt for January
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaitlyn Taggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so nervous about fit but she looks adorable in the pictures.



Great job on the outfit and the taggy. I am sure the family appreciates the time and talent you put into the Give!



MaeB said:


> Love everything that's been posted! When I have kids I'll have such great inspiration!  Hopefully my skills will have improved enough by then that I can actually make stuff like you all do!
> 
> Here's a teeny backpack that I made for a Give:



That's a great backpack. I really like the colours!



CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone... I'm still alive... I've still been sewing. Lots.
> Here are some of the latest.



Your work is amazing!



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> DD wanted applique so she picked out the designs.  Of course everything that could go wrong did!!!
> 
> 1.  I put the egg on the BACK of the dress.  Oh well, the back will now be the front!
> 2.  I put the flip flops on upside down!!!  So I had to cut the elastic out of the top and make it the hem.  Then I had to add a yoke to the bottom (now top) because there wasn't enough room to put in elastic!  Oh well, the skirt is a big longer now.



At least you were able to fix the problems. I wouldn't have known about them looking at the pictures if you didn't say anything!



shefrn1 said:


> didn't get a chance to read back but wanted to jump on and post my first twirl skirt and my first attempt at a carla pattern



Great job on your first twirl skirt! They are lots of fun to make.



DMGeurts said:


> Here's my latest... a large Rosetta.  My regular fabric store didn't have any Disney fabric at all.    So, I had to improvise - and I think this turned out better than what I had originally planned.
> 
> Here's the front... I did an adjustable cross-body strap - this is as short as she goes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Your bags are just as inspiring as your doll clothes!



sheridee32 said:


> I can finally post the outfits I made for Peanuts big give she finally recieved  the package



Your work for the Gives is amazing! I am sure the family will treasure the gifts you sent them (sorry I had to take some pictures out due to the picture limit)



Diz-Mommy said:


> Ugg, it's cold and rainy today...go figure, I washed my minivan yesterday!
> 
> Oh well, perfect day to sit inside and sew!  Not Disney related, but here's some in the hoop bunny slippers I made DD today



So adorable!



scifihippie said:


> I've loved looking through and getting some ideas for things to make.  I've been sewing for years and used to sew for others until I just didn't have time anymore.  I'm very excited about making some customs for my kids for our trip coming up next month.  Lots of great inspiration here!  I hadn't thought about making myself a special tote bag to carry, but that is now on my to do list as well.
> 
> This is the latest thing I made for my DD.  She is a real girly girl.  The twirlier the better.  I can't wait to do some applique on a dress for her.



Very pretty and feminine!



aimeeg said:


>



Your work is just absolutely amazing!



Piper said:


> I just booked the Disney Magic for it's maiden voyage out of Galveston Sept 22, 2012!!!
> 
> How do I wait that long?  Oh well, at least I have a lot of time to get my back and hands better so I can sew!



Congrats on your upcoming trip!



aboveH20 said:


> Don't know what it is about reading this board that made me want to make a tote bag but I finally did it so can join the ToBa (Tote Bag) Club.
> 
> Mine went through several permutations -- the inside was originally the outside -- and it's bits and pieces of a couple patterns, a couple guesses, and a couple revisions. The Minnie heads are Heathersue designs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I learned a lot and look forward to Version II.
> 
> Now I'll go sit by my mailbox and wait for my official memberhsip card and certificate suitable for framing from the ToBa Club.



I really like your version of the bag. I am still waiting for the membership card myself, though I suppose we can blame it on the border crossing!



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I made another doll dress for DD's friend's birthday after DD went to bed last night.  Then this morning after DD saw it, DD decided SHE wanted it (the striped one) so I made another one with that fabric and yellow gingham while she was at school. THEN I started thinking, she has a dress out of that fabric and now here are 2 outfits that match hers...she'll want to keep both so all 3 of them match.  So I made a 3rd outfit.



Great job on the dresses!

Andrea - I think I lost your quote somewhere along the way. I am sorry to hear about your kitten.


----------



## aimeeg

I have soooooo much fun making this little Smurf dress. It's so itty bitty!!! 






I also finished the first of two Star Wars sets tonight.


----------



## Fruto76

erikawolf2004 said:


> I have to agree with you that everything has been amazing on her lately!!!
> 
> Please post a picture of your journals-this is such a great idea....I'm not a big fan of the favors, but I would even want one of these  Hope he has a great party!



Ok, here is the actual book




And here is the journal I made 




I plan to do cardstock bookmarks with their names to slide in the pocket next to the pencil. Blake is going to sign the first page of each journal with a "Thanks for coming to my party". He's really excited about it and loves how they turned out.


----------



## Fruto76

aimeeg said:


> I have soooooo much fun making this little Smurf dress. It's so itty bitty!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished the first of two Star Wars sets tonight.



These are both great, but the Star Wars just really stands out to me! Maybe because my kids are so into it  but I love the set!


----------



## weluvdizne

Thank you so much to everyone who responded about the Rosetta bag sans serger.  I am so excited that I can make this bag!  I thought I was out of luck since I don't yet, (ha, yet!) have a serger.  I am super excited and hope it comes out 1/2 as great as the bags that have been posted.  I literally screeched with excitement when I read the replies.  My kids and dh came running in the den to see what was going on.


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

MinnieVanMom said:


> We have the same machine almost.  I have the 4000D with the 12x7 hoop.  I love the machine and it has a high stitch count but keeps going.



Just out of curiosity what is your stitch count? I had a 1500 and put over 2 million stitches on it in 9 months so I just upgraded to the 6000D. I hope it trucks along for a long, long, long time! I have about 400,000 stitches on the new machine, and I've only had it 6 weeks. I use it everyday.

I know how to operate my serger now! Yahoo! I made DD a gown to test it out and it was so fun, and it is so nice not to have to zig zag everything!


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

I made my boys some shorts and embroidered t-shirts for their Easter outfits  They like the outfits, and even asked to wear them again today...


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

whoops! double post


----------



## Piper

jessica52877 said:


> Woo hoo! What fun! Galveston I think would add too much to our cost, then again, the new ships are out of my cheap price range so maybe it would be cheaper to go that way.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the price does drop! What does the schedule look like? Are they doing 4, 5 or 7 day cruises or something else. I am kind of lazy and know I could look but I know you guys know the answer!!
> 
> I am pretty far behind, needing to get alot of sewing done so been neglecting the thread.


 
Jessica, they are doing 7 days---Saturday to Saturday.  If you are double occupancy, It is just over $100 day!


----------



## cogero

aimeeg said:


> I have soooooo much fun making this little Smurf dress. It's so itty bitty!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished the first of two Star Wars sets tonight.



I just love the star wars outfit.

The smurfette outfit is adorable my sister would flip for it.



Fruto76 said:


> Ok, here is the actual book
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the journal I made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to do cardstock bookmarks with their names to slide in the pocket next to the pencil. Blake is going to sign the first page of each journal with a "Thanks for coming to my party". He's really excited about it and loves how they turned out.



this is such a creative idea. I love the idea of giving journals as gifts.


----------



## DMGeurts

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> Love the Cindy outfit and the minnie purse!
> 
> I made another doll dress for DD's friend's birthday after DD went to bed last night.  Then this morning after DD saw it, DD decided SHE wanted it (the striped one) so I made another one with that fabric and yellow gingham while she was at school. THEN I started thinking, she has a dress out of that fabric and now here are 2 outfits that match hers...she'll want to keep both so all 3 of them match.  So I made a 3rd outfit.



These are great!  I love the fabrics!  



aimeeg said:


> I have soooooo much fun making this little Smurf dress. It's so itty bitty!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished the first of two Star Wars sets tonight.



The Smurf dress is adorable!  And I love the Star Wars too!  Everything you make is so inspriring!  



Fruto76 said:


> Ok, here is the actual book
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the journal I made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to do cardstock bookmarks with their names to slide in the pocket next to the pencil. Blake is going to sign the first page of each journal with a "Thanks for coming to my party". He's really excited about it and loves how they turned out.



Wow!  I love it!  What an awesome party gift!  



weluvdizne said:


> Thank you so much to everyone who responded about the Rosetta bag sans serger.  I am so excited that I can make this bag!  I thought I was out of luck since I don't yet, (ha, yet!) have a serger.  I am super excited and hope it comes out 1/2 as great as the bags that have been posted.  I literally screeched with excitement when I read the replies.  My kids and dh came running in the den to see what was going on.



I can't wait to see your first bag!  Just go slow and read all the directions twice before you do anything.  I've only made this bag 3 times, and I rarely have to consult the directions - so once you get the hang of it, it's pretty easy.  



MyDisneyTrio said:


> I know how to operate my serger now! Yahoo! I made DD a gown to test it out and it was so fun, and it is so nice not to have to zig zag everything!



Great job!  I've barely done anything with my serger yet.  I plan to make a pair of easy fit jammie pants today - and I am hoping to use my serger for most of them.  



MyDisneyTrio said:


> I made my boys some shorts and embroidered t-shirts for their Easter outfits  They like the outfits, and even asked to wear them again today...



So cute!  Your boys are just adorable!  

D~


----------



## kstgelais4

aimeeg said:


> I have soooooo much fun making this little Smurf dress. It's so itty bitty!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> Love this! I have fond memories of the smurfs. My dad made us all into smurfs for Halloween one year.
> 
> 
> Fruto76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, here is the actual book
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the journal I made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to do cardstock bookmarks with their names to slide in the pocket next to the pencil. Blake is going to sign the first page of each journal with a "Thanks for coming to my party". He's really excited about it and loves how they turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> This is fantastic! My 12 and 10 year old boys would love this!
> 
> 
> 
> MyDisneyTrio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made my boys some shorts and embroidered t-shirts for their Easter outfits  They like the outfits, and even asked to wear them again today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So cute!
Click to expand...


----------



## Fruto76

MyDisneyTrio said:


> Just out of curiosity what is your stitch count? I had a 1500 and put over 2 million stitches on it in 9 months so I just upgraded to the 6000D. I hope it trucks along for a long, long, long time! I have about 400,000 stitches on the new machine, and I've only had it 6 weeks. I use it everyday.
> 
> I know how to operate my serger now! Yahoo! I made DD a gown to test it out and it was so fun, and it is so nice not to have to zig zag everything!





MyDisneyTrio said:


> I made my boys some shorts and embroidered t-shirts for their Easter outfits  They like the outfits, and even asked to wear them again today...


Great job on both the gown and boys outfits. I love the Easter-y colors done on boys clothes. They keep the boys looking sweet and innocent 



cogero said:


> I just love the star wars outfit.
> 
> The smurfette outfit is adorable my sister would flip for it.
> 
> 
> 
> this is such a creative idea. I love the idea of giving journals as gifts.


Thank you to everyone that commented on the journals. I'm thinking maybe this could work for older kids on gives, as a travel journal. They were simple & quick and  you could use scraps to put it together. The composition books I got at the dollar store. 
I have journals with all 4 of my kids. We use them when they want to talk about something thats a little tough for them to say (aka. they got in trouble ), or to simply pass a quick hello. The younger ones love taking them when we travel. I love going back and reading how they express themselves and how they have grown. Now I want to dress them up.  they are just spiral notebooks.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Need advice:

Oh, and I will just say ahead of time, that I am not trying to purchase anything from anyone.  I have my own embroidery machine....just need advice on what to charge.
How much should I charge to embroider a "Little sister" onesie and a "Big sister" tshirt?  What do you guys usually charge?  I have been charging $22 for my tshirts but don't know if that is too much or if I should be doing less for onesies?  Advice?
Thanks!

By the way, I LOVE the smurfette dress!  I loved the smurfs when I was younger.  In fact, I had a smurfette cake at my 5th birthday party!


----------



## cogero

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Need advice:
> 
> Oh, and I will just say ahead of time, that I am not trying to purchase anything from anyone.  I have my own embroidery machine....just need advice on what to charge.
> How much should I charge to embroider a "Little sister" onesie and a "Big sister" tshirt?  What do you guys usually charge?  I have been charging $22 for my tshirts but don't know if that is too much or if I should be doing less for onesies?  Advice?
> Thanks!
> 
> By the way, I LOVE the smurfette dress!  I loved the smurfs when I was younger.  In fact, I had a smurfette cake at my 5th birthday party!



Okay here is my take on charging. I have done handmade gifts for people just not any sewing yet

Most people undercharge because they do not take into account their time and supplies.

You need to make sure you cover your supplies and time.

Personally I find it harder to embroider on a onsie than a t-shirt. You could give a slight discount for having more than one item. I know clear as mud.


----------



## billwendy

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> ...she'll want to keep both so all 3 of them match.  So I made a 3rd outfit.



Love the bright fun colors!!!



aimeeg said:


> I have soooooo much fun making this little Smurf dress. It's so itty bitty!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished the first of two Star Wars sets tonight.



Cool outfits!!



MyDisneyTrio said:


> I made my boys some shorts and embroidered t-shirts for their Easter outfits  They like the outfits, and even asked to wear them again today...



Im getting ready to do that same applique this weekend!!! so CUTE!!!

We had the kids over to watch Tangled last night - I really liked it!!!!! Then we played disney Apples to apples together. I love that game because the kids who cant read can still play without help...makes it more fun for all of us. Some how, the 4 year old, Hannah, almost ALWAYS wins!!!!!!!!


----------



## DMGeurts

Question

Ok - so for the wedding we are attending in the Netherlands for my BIL and to be SIL - I would like to make them something nice as a wedding gift - sewing related.  I've done numerous google searches and I've come up empty handed.  Does anyone here have any ideas?  



D~


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Not sewing related but I am going to a give a way this morning at the old school.  They are giving away books, desks, chairs, white boards, etc.

I want a proper school desk and chair for DS so he can focus better when doing his homework.  I plan on going early and waiting in line so I get the desk.


----------



## Piper

MinnieVanMom said:


> Not sewing related but I am going to a give a way this morning at the old school.  They are giving away books, desks, chairs, white boards, etc.
> 
> I want a proper school desk and chair for DS so he can focus better when doing his homework.  I plan on going early and waiting in line so I get the desk.




Good luck finding things you can use!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

billwendy said:


> Sheri - that is just AMAZING!!! Are you going to wdw tomorrow? still lovin the RV?



Thank you, but I'm not Sheri.  I wish I was going to WDW today and I don't have an RV 



chellewashere said:


> These are too cute!! What is in the hoop?



Thanks!  In the hoop means the embroidery machine does most of the work.  I bought the file thinking it was fully in the hoop though and they do require a little bit of sewing, but nothing too terrible.  This is what they look like in the hoop...

Here's the heel pieces and one of the toe pieces still on the solvy stabilizer








aimeeg said:


> Speaking of thread . . . Didn't someone mention thread was going to be 50% off at Jo Ann's? Does anyone have the info on that? TIA
> 
> 
> I finished up a Cinderella today. (Actually I did two.) My youngest is going to keep one. She picked out the fabric at JA's not long ago.



So pretty!! 



teresajoy said:


> These are so cute!!! Where did you get the design?



Thanks!  I got them from Planet Applique, the directions are a little hazy in places so if you buy the pattern PM me and I'll fill in the gaps for ya!


----------



## billwendy

Diz-Mommy said:


> Thank you, but I'm not Sheri.  I wish I was going to WDW today and I don't have an RV
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  In the hoop means the embroidery machine does most of the work.  I bought the file thinking it was fully in the hoop though and they do require a little bit of sewing, but nothing too terrible.  This is what they look like in the hoop...
> 
> Here's the heel pieces and one of the toe pieces still on the solvy stabilizer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I got them from Planet Applique, the directions are a little hazy in places so if you buy the pattern PM me and I'll fill in the gaps for ya!



Angie - sorry, sheri's post was right above yours in my quote and she made the Amazing Minnie as princesses dress that I was commenting was amazing and she just got a new RV and drove to florida with her hubby to visit her daughter for a month!! Her daughter works at Disney!!!

I had quoted your bunny slippers to say - CUTE!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

DMGeurts said:


> Question
> 
> Ok - so for the wedding we are attending in the Netherlands for my BIL and to be SIL - I would like to make them something nice as a wedding gift - sewing related.  I've done numerous google searches and I've come up empty handed.  Does anyone here have any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> D~



I've done 2 sewing related wedding gifts; for one, I did 6 reversible table runners- one for each month, representing the different holidays with one with their house colors and their monogram in the middle.  For the other I did a love wall quilt with their ned and wedding date.  HIH!


----------



## chellewashere

HELP!! and QUESTION

So I am trying to do my first embroidery today. Its a fill in of a minnie head with bow and its really loose and the bobbin thread is showing through. what am I doing wrong? I have stablizer attached to the hoop and the shirt on top of it thru the hoop too...


Think I got it maybe but i still see the bobbin thread coming thru...maybe i will just cheat and change the bobbin to match 

OMG I am an IDIOT forgot to put on the embroidery needle thingy...sorry!


----------



## cogero

Most times I have problems with the thread showing it is because my shirt is not hooped correctly.

The other times it is a problem with the bobbin not being wound correctly or in the bobbin case correctly.

Good Luck


----------



## aboveH20

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> I love it!!  I am hoping to make one before my sept trip.  However today I bought fabric for 3 epcot cris cros tops(me and 2-DD's), 2 MK cris cros tops and one Twirl( 3 panel) long skirt for my Cinderella loving DD(7).  Once all that's done I will have my purse project!!!



Thanks.  It was a good project for me because I don't have kids at home, although my older son just emailed that he'll be home for Mothers' Day.    (My younger son will be in the ocean!)



DMGeurts said:


> Let me know when you get your certificate and membership card  - I am still waiting for mine... I sent it in weeks ago.  I hear they're running slow.
> 
> 
> D~



Well that's disappointing.  I'm not very good at waiting. 



PurpleEars said:


> That was a great idea for that Big Give. Thank you so much for posting the directions!
> 
> 
> The bear looks really cute!
> 
> 
> I really like your version of the bag. I am still waiting for the membership card myself, though I suppose we can blame it on the border crossing!



Thanks . . and I wonder if they ran out of membership cards because so many people have been making tote bags lately.


----------



## littlepeppers

Sapper383 said:


> Hi Guys, I'm looking for a bit of inspiration...please
> 
> We are going to the Hoop de doo review in September and I wanted to made my DD6 a dress, has anyone else made anything for this show?



They got lots of attention from the cast.
















We met the redhead (can't remember her name) on our way back from the bathroom with the girls.  She talked with them for a long time.  At the next break she brought Flora to chat with the girls, so take her to the bathroom when they are about to walk around the room.


----------



## aboveH20

DMGeurts said:


> Question
> 
> Ok - so for the wedding we are attending in the Netherlands for my BIL and to be SIL - I would like to make them something nice as a wedding gift - sewing related.  I've done numerous google searches and I've come up empty handed.  Does anyone here have any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> D~



I have a feeling this is more "shower" than "wedding" but it intrigued me so I added it to my bookmarks.  

Don't know if anyone has ever made one -- it's the topsy towel.

http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/elproj...&CS_Category=Home Decor&CS_Catalog=Elprojects


----------



## SallyfromDE

DMGeurts said:


> Question
> 
> Ok - so for the wedding we are attending in the Netherlands for my BIL and to be SIL - I would like to make them something nice as a wedding gift - sewing related.  I've done numerous google searches and I've come up empty handed.  Does anyone here have any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Monogram a towel set? Could you make table runners? Monogram pillowcases and sheet set?


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

DMGeurts said:


> Question
> 
> Ok - so for the wedding we are attending in the Netherlands for my BIL and to be SIL - I would like to make them something nice as a wedding gift - sewing related.  I've done numerous google searches and I've come up empty handed.  Does anyone here have any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> D~



I did a set of monogrammed pillowcases for friends for their wedding, they (she) loved them.  Monogrammed towels were also good!


----------



## DMGeurts

DisneyTeacher01 said:


> I did a set of monogrammed pillowcases for friends for their wedding, they (she) loved them.  Monogrammed towels were also good!



Thanks for all of the ideas everyone.  

I would love to monogram something - but I don't know how.  I could probably find a tut somewhere.  I don't have an embroidery machine though - maybe I can do it by hand?

Also, in doing some research - I've found out that the Netherlands has a park (rumored to have inspired Disneyland) - I've been researching it a lot today - and it looks genuinely fantastic... even has the Dutch version of fantacy land!  Here's the link (I tried to read the Dutch version and couldn't understand... I finally found the English version - LOL)  http://www.efteling.com/EN/EN-Home/thepark.html

D~


----------



## tricia

DMGeurts said:


> Thanks for all of the ideas everyone.
> 
> I would love to monogram something - but I don't know how.  I could probably find a tut somewhere.  I don't have an embroidery machine though - maybe I can do it by hand?
> 
> Also, in doing some research - I've found out that the Netherlands has a park (rumored to have inspired Disneyland) - I've been researching it a lot today - and it looks genuinely fantastic... even has the Dutch version of fantacy land!  Here's the link (I tried to read the Dutch version and couldn't understand... I finally found the English version - LOL)  http://www.efteling.com/EN/EN-Home/thepark.html
> 
> D~



I've done seasonal table runners (1 halloween, christmas and easter) for 1 wedding and 1 shower last year and they were both very will received.


----------



## juliesews

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Need advice:
> 
> Oh, and I will just say ahead of time, that I am not trying to purchase anything from anyone.  I have my own embroidery machine....just need advice on what to charge.
> How much should I charge to embroider a "Little sister" onesie and a "Big sister" tshirt?  What do you guys usually charge?  I have been charging $22 for my tshirts but don't know if that is too much or if I should be doing less for onesies?  Advice?
> Thanks!
> 
> By the way, I LOVE the smurfette dress!  I loved the smurfs when I was younger.  In fact, I had a smurfette cake at my 5th birthday party!



What I usually do is do a search on etsy.  You can sort them from lowest price to highest price and you can get a pretty good feel for the prices.  What I always look at is how many sales the store has had at that price.  MOST of the time the lowest price ones have the LEAST amount of sales.  People believe that if you charge to little for what appears to be the same thing, that there must be something wrong with the lower price item.


----------



## DMGeurts

aboveH20 said:


> I have a feeling this is more "shower" than "wedding" but it intrigued me so I added it to my bookmarks.
> 
> Don't know if anyone has ever made one -- it's the topsy towel.
> 
> http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/elproj...&CS_Category=Home Decor&CS_Catalog=Elprojects



That is neat... I saved it to my favorites.

I was kind of thinking of a kitchen theme...  I've found some patterns for potholders, aprons, table cloths, napkins...  I am just afraid that they are too "shower" like and not so much wedding gift like.  I do know that they have signed papers for their house and they officially own it in July...  so these things might be useful???  I just don't know.

Another question (sorry)

Also - my BIL's In-laws are graciously opening their home to us for 4 days while we are there...  I also feel like I should bring them a gift of some sort.  I always feel like Europeans are so proper and I don't want to offend them for not bringing anything (we have met his inlaws on several occasions - and they are always giving gifts to my girls).  Any ideas here?  I was thinking maybe a coin purse for the Mrs. - have no idea for the Mr.  

I truly appreciate any insight you all can give me...  I only have 8 weeks to get this all done.  

D~


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Originally Posted by DMGeurts  
Question

Ok - so for the wedding we are attending in the Netherlands for my BIL and to be SIL - I would like to make them something nice as a wedding gift - sewing related. I've done numerous google searches and I've come up empty handed. Does anyone here have any ideas? 

I think this is exquisite.  I'm doing one for my nephew this August:


http://www.laurassewingstudio.com/Embroidery_Collections/2H1L/2h1l.html#JA

I think I'll do mine in a white-on-white style and frame it.  You could also use it for a ring bearer's pillow, a bed pillow, etc.....


----------



## DMGeurts

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Originally Posted by DMGeurts
> Question
> 
> Ok - so for the wedding we are attending in the Netherlands for my BIL and to be SIL - I would like to make them something nice as a wedding gift - sewing related. I've done numerous google searches and I've come up empty handed. Does anyone here have any ideas?
> 
> I think this is exquisite.  I'm doing one for my nephew this August:
> 
> 
> http://www.laurassewingstudio.com/Embroidery_Collections/2H1L/2h1l.html#JA
> 
> I think I'll do mine in a white-on-white style and frame it.  You could also use it for a ring bearer's pillow, a bed pillow, etc.....



That is absolutely stunning, a perfect idea.  I am not quite sure I would get it done on time though - since I don't have an embroidery machine - I would have to do it by hand.  Honestly - I am really not _that_ good yet.  LOL  Maybe if I practice my technique???  

D~


----------



## froggy33

aimeeg said:


> I have soooooo much fun making this little Smurf dress. It's so itty bitty!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished the first of two Star Wars sets tonight.



Both so cute!  Love the smurfs!  All my Vidas are so tiny - I had to size down the pattern to fit my daughter for our first trip at 17 months and I still use it!  It's going to be sad when I have to go up a size - both because she's getting bigger and cause I'll have to use more fabric!  I can get away with a yard easily!

Can't wait to see more!


----------



## erikawolf2004

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


>



These are super cute...I really need to make some of these for my DD.



aimeeg said:


> I have soooooo much fun making this little Smurf dress. It's so itty bitty!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished the first of two Star Wars sets tonight.



Again you did a great job, I love looking at your work-everything is beautiful!!!!  Who makes the pink, red and blue fabrics on your tiered dress-it is soooo pretty



Fruto76 said:


> Ok, here is the actual book
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the journal I made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to do cardstock bookmarks with their names to slide in the pocket next to the pencil. Blake is going to sign the first page of each journal with a "Thanks for coming to my party". He's really excited about it and loves how they turned out.



These are really cool....it will definately be a favor that they remember and hopefully use!



MyDisneyTrio said:


> Just out of curiosity what is your stitch count? I had a 1500 and put over 2 million stitches on it in 9 months so I just upgraded to the 6000D. I hope it trucks along for a long, long, long time! I have about 400,000 stitches on the new machine, and I've only had it 6 weeks. I use it everyday.
> 
> I know how to operate my serger now! Yahoo! I made DD a gown to test it out and it was so fun, and it is so nice not to have to zig zag everything!



Very cute!  Makes me want to go to Hawaii...not that it takes much



MyDisneyTrio said:


> I made my boys some shorts and embroidered t-shirts for their Easter outfits  They like the outfits, and even asked to wear them again today...



These are adorable....I love to see fun stuff for the boys.


----------



## juliesews

Oh my goodness, check out this fabric.  rufflefabric . com

You all with little ones could make some AMAZING things.  I have a daughter in college and I know she would love a game day dress out of any of those fabrics.  The possibilities seem endless.  I know I sound like a commercial but I have never seen this type of fabric and I think it is adorable.


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> That is neat... I saved it to my favorites.
> 
> I was kind of thinking of a kitchen theme...  I've found some patterns for potholders, aprons, table cloths, napkins...  I am just afraid that they are too "shower" like and not so much wedding gift like.  I do know that they have signed papers for their house and they officially own it in July...  so these things might be useful???  I just don't know.
> 
> Another question (sorry)
> 
> Also - my BIL's In-laws are graciously opening their home to us for 4 days while we are there...  I also feel like I should bring them a gift of some sort.  I always feel like Europeans are so proper and I don't want to offend them for not bringing anything (we have met his inlaws on several occasions - and they are always giving gifts to my girls).  Any ideas here?  I was thinking maybe a coin purse for the Mrs. - have no idea for the Mr.
> 
> I truly appreciate any insight you all can give me...  I only have 8 weeks to get this all done.
> 
> D~



Very quick cuz I have a dog that clearly needs to pee....

For a wedding gift I would not do the kitchen theme -- I like things that last forever for wedding gifts.  Towels, aprons and the like get ruined over time and then the memory fades away.  I think something like that would be a great gift though for the BIL's in-laws as an appreciation/hospitality gift.

For wedding I think more along the lines of a quilt.  Even if you could do something small that could be used as a wall hanging or framed -- something that's more of a keepsake.

If it were a co-worker I wouldn't worry so much -- I got a co-worker all bathroom items off her registry as a wedding gift but she's someone I knew I wouldn't keep in touch with forever.  For a realtive I would do something more meaningful.  Just my 2 cents and I made the dog wait too long and she's napping now lol!


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

Has anyone ordered from here?: 

http://www.sakura-crea-deco.com/web/sakura2/E_frame.html?http://www.sakura-crea-deco.com/web/sakura2/Fabrics_disney_E_grp_30-1.html

I found this link on an old thread and was just curious....THANKS!!!


----------



## chellewashere

Diz-Mommy said:


> Thanks!  In the hoop means the embroidery machine does most of the work.  I bought the file thinking it was fully in the hoop though and they do require a little bit of sewing, but nothing too terrible.  This is what they look like in the hoop...
> 
> Here's the heel pieces and one of the toe pieces still on the solvy stabilizer



Awesome thanks for showing and explaining


----------



## aimeeg

juliesews said:


> Oh my goodness, check out this fabric.  rufflefabric . com
> 
> You all with little ones could make some AMAZING things.  I have a daughter in college and I know she would love a game day dress out of any of those fabrics.  The possibilities seem endless.  I know I sound like a commercial but I have never seen this type of fabric and I think it is adorable.



I am so thankful I just withdrew all my paypal money!


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> Very quick cuz I have a dog that clearly needs to pee....
> 
> For a wedding gift I would not do the kitchen theme -- I like things that last forever for wedding gifts.  Towels, aprons and the like get ruined over time and then the memory fades away.  I think something like that would be a great gift though for the BIL's in-laws as an appreciation/hospitality gift.
> 
> For wedding I think more along the lines of a quilt.  Even if you could do something small that could be used as a wall hanging or framed -- something that's more of a keepsake.
> 
> If it were a co-worker I wouldn't worry so much -- I got a co-worker all bathroom items off her registry as a wedding gift but she's someone I knew I wouldn't keep in touch with forever.  For a realtive I would do something more meaningful.  Just my 2 cents and I made the dog wait too long and she's napping now lol!



Sorry about the dog.   

I agree on what you are thinking - I guess that's why I am stumped.  I really want to do something special - that's why I was thinking an embroidered/framed wall hanging.  I've never quilted before... maybe, if I have time, I can start out by embroidering a quilt square with their info on it... then work it into a quilt if there's time???

D~


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Does anyone know where I can find a cute soccer design for my embroidery machine for a little girl to wear to her sister's games?


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

I love looking at all these AMAZING pictures. WOW!!! You are all amazingly talented!!! 

I have a question. I noticed some have esty names. My children want Pokémon Custom Hoodies. This is an example but not the Pokémon they want.





I have never purchased anything from esty, only ebay. How safe is it? Does anyone here make this type of thing. What do I need to do to make sure a do not lose over $100 (for 2)? 

Any help or advice would be appreciated. We get to go to MNSSHP for the first time this year and they have been working on earning these but I need to find someone to make them.

Thanks for you help.

I stand in awe of your talents!!!!!!


----------



## aimeeg

Etsy is just like Ebay but better!!! If you purchase using paypal you have the same buyer protection. I quit ebay what seems like years ago. I love etsy!!


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

DMGeurts said:


> That is absolutely stunning, a perfect idea.  I am not quite sure I would get it done on time though - since I don't have an embroidery machine - I would have to do it by hand.  Honestly - I am really not _that_ good yet.  LOL  Maybe if I practice my technique???
> 
> D~



I can't do hand embroidery, either!
Thank goodness for machines!
Best of luck with whatever you decide to do - you're very talented!


----------



## erikawolf2004

gerberdaisy1234 said:


> I love looking at all these AMAZING pictures. WOW!!! You are all amazingly talented!!!
> 
> I have a question. I noticed some have esty names. My children want Pokémon Custom Hoodies. This is an example but not the Pokémon they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never purchased anything from esty, only ebay. How safe is it? Does anyone here make this type of thing. What do I need to do to make sure a do not lose over $100 (for 2)?
> 
> Any help or advice would be appreciated. We get to go to MNSSHP for the first time this year and they have been working on earning these but I need to find someone to make them.
> 
> Thanks for you help.
> 
> I stand in awe of your talents!!!!!!



I love ETSY and have never had a problem.


----------



## dianemom2

For the wedding gift, how about a set of nice quilted placemats and matching cloth napkins?  You could even do a basket with a matching liner.


----------



## basketkat

erikawolf2004 said:


> I love ETSY and have never had a problem.



I agree!!! Etsy is GREAT!


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

PurpleEars said:


> At least you were able to fix the problems. I wouldn't have known about them looking at the pictures if you didn't say anything!



Thanks!  Yes, as my mom says....necessity is the mother of invention!  



aimeeg said:


> I have soooooo much fun making this little Smurf dress. It's so itty bitty!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished the first of two Star Wars sets tonight.



I LOVE LOVE LOVE the smurf!!!   And the Star Wars is GREAT!!!  Did you put the letters together or is that a predone file?



Fruto76 said:


> Ok, here is the actual book
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the journal I made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to do cardstock bookmarks with their names to slide in the pocket next to the pencil. Blake is going to sign the first page of each journal with a "Thanks for coming to my party". He's really excited about it and loves how they turned out.



Great idea!!!   Very clever!!!



MyDisneyTrio said:


> I know how to operate my serger now! Yahoo! I made DD a gown to test it out and it was so fun, and it is so nice not to have to zig zag everything!



Color me jealous!!!!  A serger will be my next wish purchase.  



MyDisneyTrio said:


> I made my boys some shorts and embroidered t-shirts for their Easter outfits  They like the outfits, and even asked to wear them again today...



Perfect for boys!!!



DMGeurts said:


> These are great!  I love the fabrics!
> Thanks!





billwendy said:


> Love the bright fun colors!!!



Thanks!



ireland_nicole said:


> I've done 2 sewing related wedding gifts; for one, I did 6 reversible table runners- one for each month, representing the different holidays with one with their house colors and their monogram in the middle.  For the other I did a love wall quilt with their ned and wedding date.  HIH!



I love those ideas!



littlepeppers said:


> They got lots of attention from the cast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We met the redhead (can't remember her name) on our way back from the bathroom with the girls.  She talked with them for a long time.  At the next break she brought Flora to chat with the girls, so take her to the bathroom when they are about to walk around the room.


 
Of course they did!!  Adorable!



erikawolf2004 said:


> These are super cute...I really need to make some of these for my DD.



Thanks!  Yes, we are officially in doll making mode around here.    You should make some!!!


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

I hope you guys aren't getting sick of doll clothes!!!

Here is another for a friend who is going to Hawaii in June.  






OT:  I help out at my church as a wedding coordinator.  Today we had a wedding at 2:30 with a ton of out of state family and guests.  The family had vans to drive the family and friends. The van with the groom's parents and grandparents and other family drove up to the front of the church at 1:45 and the driver noticed smoke.  He quickly got everyone off -- including sweet little grandma with her walker. Shortly thereafter, it caught on fire then exploded!!!  Thankfully no one was hurt!!  We had to reroute guests and rope off the front parking lot.  Here are a few pictures:


----------



## basketkat

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I hope you guys aren't getting sick of doll clothes!!!
> 
> Here is another for a friend who is going to Hawaii in June.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OT:  I help out at my church as a wedding coordinator.  Today we had a wedding at 2:30 with a ton of out of state family and guests.  The family had vans to drive the family and friends. The van with the groom's parents and grandparents and other family drove up to the front of the church at 1:45 and the driver noticed smoke.  He quickly got everyone off -- including sweet little grandma with her walker. Shortly thereafter, it caught on fire then exploded!!!  Thankfully no one was hurt!!  We had to reroute guests and rope off the front parking lot.  Here are a few pictures:



Oh my! I'm so glad everyone was okay! My husband is a volunteer firefighter, and I know vehicles burn QUICKLY!


----------



## cogero

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I hope you guys aren't getting sick of doll clothes!!!
> 
> Here is another for a friend who is going to Hawaii in June.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OT:  I help out at my church as a wedding coordinator.  Today we had a wedding at 2:30 with a ton of out of state family and guests.  The family had vans to drive the family and friends. The van with the groom's parents and grandparents and other family drove up to the front of the church at 1:45 and the driver noticed smoke.  He quickly got everyone off -- including sweet little grandma with her walker. Shortly thereafter, it caught on fire then exploded!!!  Thankfully no one was hurt!!  We had to reroute guests and rope off the front parking lot.  Here are a few pictures:



love the doll clothes. 

Wow that is scary.


----------



## NiniMorris

I had a productive day yesterday... even if it started out bad!  I started making our shirts for 1900 Park Fare, and the first one did not work out too well.  I'm not sure if it was the designer, or my machine, but there were sections that would not stitch right no matter what I did.  It started looking so bad I quit and spent the next SEVERAL hours picking it out.  Very , very , very slowly.  (I'm cheap and wanted to save the shirt!)

As I was nearing the end...my daughter noticed there was a hole in the shirt...small, but enough that I wasn't going to finish it!

So I decided to start organizing the studio a bit better.  We moved some things around, went through some fabric ...and yes, I even managed to throw away some of the really small pieces!  Funny, now that the fabric is semi-organized, it looks like I have MORE fabric!

And now I can actually see all my paints and brushes.  I always knew where they were, they were just in a dark blue plastic tote and I couldn't see them.  I haven't painted once since they went to live int hat dark place.  In 6 months, if I haven't painted yet...they will find a new home with someonewho will love them.  

Then, after the organizing, I discovered I had a tote full of strips of fabric.  (as a quilter who loves strip quilts, I used to always strip up remaining fabric for some 'future' quick project.)  When I first started Disney sewing, I was evidently still doing that.  I managed to grab enough strips to do a Minnie/Mickey inspired strip wprk skirt.Twenty minutes later I have a skirt that is only missing the elastic in the waist.  

Organizing also helped me find my grand daughter's stash of cut up elastic!  Several packs of elastic had gone missing.  I thought they were just misplaced and I would eventually find them.  I was right...I just expected to find them in one piece!

Maybe today we can get the pool officially opened and I will have a much more fun way to use up my time! (it is supposed to get to 89 today!)


Nini


----------



## Dustykins

Yipes!  That bus thing is scary!!!  I'm glad everyone was off the bus before it exploded!  


Girls,  I need some help.  My sister just got engaged last week.  She and her fiance both live in Orlando and work at Disney World and they're going to be getting married down there (since she's originally from IL and he's from NJ).  They're big Disney fans, especially Donald (he proposed in front of Donald at the park last week) and I think they're wanting to incorporate him into the wedding.  I'm making the bridesmaid's dresses and I think I've got the fabric for that figured out (just waiting for her approval - she'll be here this week) but they want a Donald Duck vest and tie for him to wear with his tux.  Does anybody know where I can find some Donald fabric, preferably in a satin?


----------



## DMGeurts

MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I hope you guys aren't getting sick of doll clothes!!!
> 
> Here is another for a friend who is going to Hawaii in June.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OT:  I help out at my church as a wedding coordinator.  Today we had a wedding at 2:30 with a ton of out of state family and guests.  The family had vans to drive the family and friends. The van with the groom's parents and grandparents and other family drove up to the front of the church at 1:45 and the driver noticed smoke.  He quickly got everyone off -- including sweet little grandma with her walker. Shortly thereafter, it caught on fire then exploded!!!  Thankfully no one was hurt!!  We had to reroute guests and rope off the front parking lot.  Here are a few pictures:



That AG outfit is adorable!  

I am so glad that no one was hurt in the fire, thankfully someone saw the smoke!  

D~


----------



## SallyfromDE

DisneyTeacher01 said:


> Has anyone ordered from here?:
> 
> http://www.sakura-crea-deco.com/web/sakura2/E_frame.html?http://www.sakura-crea-deco.com/web/sakura2/Fabrics_disney_E_grp_30-1.html
> 
> I found this link on an old thread and was just curious....THANKS!!!



I have not seen this site and that fabric is adorable!!! 



Dustykins said:


> Yipes!  That bus thing is scary!!!  I'm glad everyone was off the bus before it exploded!
> 
> 
> Girls,  I need some help.  My sister just got engaged last week.  She and her fiance both live in Orlando and work at Disney World and they're going to be getting married down there (since she's originally from IL and he's from NJ).  They're big Disney fans, especially Donald (he proposed in front of Donald at the park last week) and I think they're wanting to incorporate him into the wedding.  I'm making the bridesmaid's dresses and I think I've got the fabric for that figured out (just waiting for her approval - she'll be here this week) but they want a Donald Duck vest and tie for him to wear with his tux.  Does anybody know where I can find some Donald fabric, preferably in a satin?



I haven't. But I will think of it while I'm searching around fabrics. If all else fails, royal blue.. I think the tux places have Disney, they could check with them.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Dustykins said:


> Yipes!  That bus thing is scary!!!  I'm glad everyone was off the bus before it exploded!
> 
> 
> Girls,  I need some help.  My sister just got engaged last week.  She and her fiance both live in Orlando and work at Disney World and they're going to be getting married down there (since she's originally from IL and he's from NJ).  They're big Disney fans, especially Donald (he proposed in front of Donald at the park last week) and I think they're wanting to incorporate him into the wedding.  I'm making the bridesmaid's dresses and I think I've got the fabric for that figured out (just waiting for her approval - she'll be here this week) but they want a Donald Duck vest and tie for him to wear with his tux.  Does anybody know where I can find some Donald fabric, preferably in a satin?



I just happened to think, someone posted a site not long ago for custom fabric. I don't know if they'd a licensed character or not. But do a search for custom fabric.


----------



## dianemom2

Dustykins said:


> Yipes!  That bus thing is scary!!!  I'm glad everyone was off the bus before it exploded!
> 
> 
> Girls,  I need some help.  My sister just got engaged last week.  She and her fiance both live in Orlando and work at Disney World and they're going to be getting married down there (since she's originally from IL and he's from NJ).  They're big Disney fans, especially Donald (he proposed in front of Donald at the park last week) and I think they're wanting to incorporate him into the wedding.  I'm making the bridesmaid's dresses and I think I've got the fabric for that figured out (just waiting for her approval - she'll be here this week) but they want a Donald Duck vest and tie for him to wear with his tux.  Does anybody know where I can find some Donald fabric, preferably in a satin?




I would think that the way to go would be a bright blue vest with a red bow tie like Donald's.  Maybe with a tiny bit of yellow trim somewhere on the vest.  That way it is a salute to Donald without being over the top.


----------



## miprender

Lost my quotes.

The AG dresses are adorable.


Dorine.. thanks for the response on the mickey trim. After I finish sewing for our trip in July I want to make some Rosetta bags.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Hello Everyone! 

we are back from WDW!!! 

I can't thank you all enough who sent Megan and I our wonderful pixie dust! 
we got so many great compliments on our shirts and my ruffle bag!
Your sweet notes and generousity to us is amazing! we were so shocked when we got to POP to see so many gifts for us!

I will be posting photos of our trip on my TR in a few days, so hard to be back to reality and I am not wanting to do my unpacking and laundry!

Thank you again for making our trip so much more magical and special!!


----------



## cogero

Welcome Back Lisa

I have been working on shirts this morning. A bit annoyed that one is off center. need to think of a solution for that 

I have 2 more shirts I want to get done today but we need to leave for dance in a little bit.


----------



## Fruto76

dianemom2 said:


> I would think that the way to go would be a bright blue vest with a red bow tie like Donald's.  Maybe with a tiny bit of yellow trim somewhere on the vest.  That way it is a salute to Donald without being over the top.



I think this is a great idea. 

that bus is scary! I'm so happy everyone was off safely and hope the rest of the wedding went off without a hitch. That will make for one interesting story down the road.


----------



## DMGeurts

mommy2mrb said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> we are back from WDW!!!
> 
> I can't thank you all enough who sent Megan and I our wonderful pixie dust!
> we got so many great compliments on our shirts and my ruffle bag!
> Your sweet notes and generousity to us is amazing! we were so shocked when we got to POP to see so many gifts for us!
> 
> I will be posting photos of our trip on my TR in a few days, so hard to be back to reality and I am not wanting to do my unpacking and laundry!
> 
> Thank you again for making our trip so much more magical and special!!



Glad you had a great trip!  Can't wait to see pics!  



miprender said:


> Dorine.. thanks for the response on the mickey trim. After I finish sewing for our trip in July I want to make some Rosetta bags.



I can't wait to see it!  

D~


----------



## MWGreene

Where is the best place to get the minnie ears with bow clipart/outline so I can do an applique? I have googled it but seem to come up empty handed!


----------



## aboveH20

MWGreene said:


> Where is the best place to get the minnie ears with bow clipart/outline so I can do an applique? I have googled it but seem to come up empty handed!




Photobucket?  I can't seems to link it, but go to photobucket and type in Minnie with bow.


----------



## MoeFam

Question



Can anyone help me find out of there are resale places for Disney clothes on Facebook? Thanks so much! Please PM me if you have pages you are a fan of!


----------



## ireland_nicole

I googled donald duck tuxedo vest and found some cute items...


----------



## woodkins

MoeFam said:


> Question
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me find out of there are resale places for Disney clothes on Facebook? Thanks so much! Please PM me if you have pages you are a fan of!



Ebay is probably your best bet.


----------



## MWGreene

aboveH20 said:


> Photobucket?  I can't seems to link it, but go to photobucket and type in Minnie with bow.



Thank you so much! I never thought of photo bucket. I found exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## aboveH20

MWGreene said:


> Thank you so much! I never thought of photo bucket. I found exactly what I was looking for!



I love happy endings.


----------



## jessica52877

MoeFam said:


> Question
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me find out of there are resale places for Disney clothes on Facebook? Thanks so much! Please PM me if you have pages you are a fan of!



custom boutique resell page on facebook


----------



## mphalens

Hi!  This is my first post here ... everyone just has AMAZING stuff!!!!  

I used to sew quite a bit in middle school (yup, twenty something years ago) and when my older DS was born I made him a few things b/c he was so tiny ... 

But I haven't done a whole lot of sewing lately (although I did make us all Star Wars Costumes for DS#1's birthday party this year 

Okay... so I have a very old Singer (as in it was my Great-Aunt's machine when my mom was a teenager and Mom is now 30 years or so past 30  )... it does some embroidery using cams but I've never tried to do any ...

We're going to WDW in November and I really want to make some things for us... My older DS's best friend is ambergreenawalt 's DS (He had a MAW trip when they were 3 and they recently returned to the World this past January) ... Anyway, my guy thinks that Disney trips mean coordinating outfits for the family, etc. and I don't want to let him down ... He asks to look at Seb's Disney pics all the time and ALWAYS comments on their "cool outfits" . . . I'm just having trouble figuring out things to make without having an embroidery machine.
Especially when my DH isn't too keen on the whole "coordinating outfits" thing and my parents think I'm NUTS  So there's a good chance it'd be me and my two boys on our own in that department ... 
Can anyone point me in the right direction for ideas?  I'm lucky to live in Charlotte, NC where I have MaryJo's Cloth Shop in Gastonia and a great Walmart that still carries LOTS of Disney fabric ... 

Everyone's stuff is just gorgeous and makes me wish I had a little girl!!!


----------



## PurpleEars

aimeeg said:


> I have soooooo much fun making this little Smurf dress. It's so itty bitty!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished the first of two Star Wars sets tonight.



Both sets are very cute. I am amazed by the work that you do.



Fruto76 said:


> Ok, here is the actual book
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the journal I made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to do cardstock bookmarks with their names to slide in the pocket next to the pencil. Blake is going to sign the first page of each journal with a "Thanks for coming to my party". He's really excited about it and loves how they turned out.



That's a great idea. Thanks for sharing it!



MyDisneyTrio said:


> I know how to operate my serger now! Yahoo! I made DD a gown to test it out and it was so fun, and it is so nice not to have to zig zag everything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made my boys some shorts and embroidered t-shirts for their Easter outfits  They like the outfits, and even asked to wear them again today...



Nice outfits. I am glad you are enjoying your serger!



DMGeurts said:


> I agree on what you are thinking - I guess that's why I am stumped.  I really want to do something special - that's why I was thinking an embroidered/framed wall hanging.  I've never quilted before... maybe, if I have time, I can start out by embroidering a quilt square with their info on it... then work it into a quilt if there's time???
> 
> D~



We got a set of nice placemats as wedding gift from one of the relatives on DH's side. They were pieced with gold and blue fabric on the front (to match with our good dishes). They are not quilted. I imagine they are not too difficult to put together, even with just 8 weeks to go.



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I hope you guys aren't getting sick of doll clothes!!!
> 
> Here is another for a friend who is going to Hawaii in June.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OT:  I help out at my church as a wedding coordinator.  Today we had a wedding at 2:30 with a ton of out of state family and guests.  The family had vans to drive the family and friends. The van with the groom's parents and grandparents and other family drove up to the front of the church at 1:45 and the driver noticed smoke.  He quickly got everyone off -- including sweet little grandma with her walker. Shortly thereafter, it caught on fire then exploded!!!  Thankfully no one was hurt!!  We had to reroute guests and rope off the front parking lot.  Here are a few pictures:



The Hawaii dress is very pretty. I am glad everyone was safe. I am sure it was scary for everyone involved!



mphalens said:


> Hi!  This is my first post here ... everyone just has AMAZING stuff!!!!
> 
> I used to sew quite a bit in middle school (yup, twenty something years ago) and when my older DS was born I made him a few things b/c he was so tiny ...
> 
> But I haven't done a whole lot of sewing lately (although I did make us all Star Wars Costumes for DS#1's birthday party this year
> 
> Okay... so I have a very old Singer (as in it was my Great-Aunt's machine when my mom was a teenager and Mom is now 30 years or so past 30  )... it does some embroidery using cams but I've never tried to do any ...
> 
> We're going to WDW in November and I really want to make some things for us... My older DS's best friend is ambergreenawalt 's DS (He had a MAW trip when they were 3 and they recently returned to the World this past January) ... Anyway, my guy thinks that Disney trips mean coordinating outfits for the family, etc. and I don't want to let him down ... He asks to look at Seb's Disney pics all the time and ALWAYS comments on their "cool outfits" . . . I'm just having trouble figuring out things to make without having an embroidery machine.
> Especially when my DH isn't too keen on the whole "coordinating outfits" thing and my parents think I'm NUTS  So there's a good chance it'd be me and my two boys on our own in that department ...
> Can anyone point me in the right direction for ideas?  I'm lucky to live in Charlotte, NC where I have MaryJo's Cloth Shop in Gastonia and a great Walmart that still carries LOTS of Disney fabric ...
> 
> Everyone's stuff is just gorgeous and makes me wish I had a little girl!!!



I just want to say welcome. You may want to look at the group Photobucket account (directions on the first page) for ideas.


----------



## PurpleEars

I have a couple of projects to share now that I know packages have arrived at their Big Give destinations:

A set of outfits for Epcot (for a family from Canada):
A reversible a-line:








And a bowling shirt for the brother:





For a different family, I made a set of matching dresses for AK:









And for my recent trip to DL, I decided to make a jewellery roll to transport my Mickey bling:









By the way, we had a great time at DL. Thanks to everyone who helped me when I was planning the trip. We can't wait to go back!

Thanks for looking at my creations!


----------



## aimeeg

*Purple Ears-* Great job on the Big Give dresses. I really like the Aline dress. It's so neat and clean. I love the bling bling roll up too. 

I finished a few more things this weekend. . .


----------



## jessica52877

mphalens said:


> Hi!  This is my first post here ... everyone just has AMAZING stuff!!!!
> 
> I used to sew quite a bit in middle school (yup, twenty something years ago) and when my older DS was born I made him a few things b/c he was so tiny ...
> 
> But I haven't done a whole lot of sewing lately (although I did make us all Star Wars Costumes for DS#1's birthday party this year
> 
> Okay... so I have a very old Singer (as in it was my Great-Aunt's machine when my mom was a teenager and Mom is now 30 years or so past 30  )... it does some embroidery using cams but I've never tried to do any ...
> 
> We're going to WDW in November and I really want to make some things for us... My older DS's best friend is ambergreenawalt 's DS (He had a MAW trip when they were 3 and they recently returned to the World this past January) ... Anyway, my guy thinks that Disney trips mean coordinating outfits for the family, etc. and I don't want to let him down ... He asks to look at Seb's Disney pics all the time and ALWAYS comments on their "cool outfits" . . . I'm just having trouble figuring out things to make without having an embroidery machine.
> Especially when my DH isn't too keen on the whole "coordinating outfits" thing and my parents think I'm NUTS  So there's a good chance it'd be me and my two boys on our own in that department ...
> Can anyone point me in the right direction for ideas?  I'm lucky to live in Charlotte, NC where I have MaryJo's Cloth Shop in Gastonia and a great Walmart that still carries LOTS of Disney fabric ...
> 
> Everyone's stuff is just gorgeous and makes me wish I had a little girl!!!



Oh, how I love Mary Jo's! I only get to go when we drive through on vacation to somewhere north, which we don't do often! 

Sebastian is such a cutie and Amber went all out this year!! You have a while so check the first page for Heathersue's tutorial on hand applique. I am sure you can knock out some mickey heads doing that! 

We all love Carla C's patterns on youcanmakethis.com . It is like a sewing lesson along with the patterns! Best $10 you'll ever spend!!! You can make shorts from the easy fit pants!


----------



## aimeeg

Opps! Belle did not show up.


----------



## Granna4679

Wow....I leave my computer for the weekend and come back and I am 20 pages behind.  

I have read/looked through all of them and everything is just beautiful.

I really love the little "boy" easter outfits, the tiny little shoes, the Big Give Items, and everything else.

Aimee - your Star Wars outfit is beautiful (love the midnight blue and yellow combo).

My daughters and I hosted a lingerie shower this weekend.  The couple is getting married at one of the huge resorts on Galveston Island in their outside gazebo this summer so we went with a beach theme for the whole shower.  We did a full lunch table (with a ton of food which included crab cakes, crab dip and some chicken of the sea...aka chicken salad sandwiches)
We also did a cake/cookie/punch table.  We decorated almost  all of my living room, dining room, and breakfast room with beach items (fish, starfish, sand dollars, and candle holders with sand and shells in them).  We got a lot of compliments on the decorations.  Everything was aqua, peach and sand colored satin.

My youngest daughter and I decorated the cake.  I know this isn't sewing related but it is the only creative thing I have to show for the weekend.






In addition to lingerie, I also made the couple tshirts for their Disneyworld honeymoon.






And I know I posted these dresses a couple weeks ago, but I had to show them off in action.  I made them for my DGDs to wear to the Butterfly Festival @ their church this weekend.  It was a beautiful day and since their mom was involved in doing so many activities for the festival and different booths, I had the fun part of following them around and keeping them out of trouble.  It was a great time (well, until the end of the day...see more below).






Now for the bad news...I had to park across the street from the church in a school parking lot.  When I left at the end, I backed into a car and scratched my bumper pretty badly and put a dent in the other persons car.  I tried to be honest, went back to the church and asked around (even asked the people in charge at the church) if they knew who it belonged to.  No one knew so after leaving the information with the church office, went back to the school to leave the info on the car and it was gone.  I felt so bad but I tried.    Hopefully, they will contact the church, but if it were me, I would never think to do that.  

All in all, a very busy but fun weekend.


----------



## erikawolf2004

DisneyTeacher01 said:


> Has anyone ordered from here?:
> 
> http://www.sakura-crea-deco.com/web/sakura2/E_frame.html?http://www.sakura-crea-deco.com/web/sakura2/Fabrics_disney_E_grp_30-1.html
> 
> I found this link on an old thread and was just curious....THANKS!!!



This stuff is adorable!  Would love to know the answer on this also if anyone has.

Erika


----------



## DMGeurts

PurpleEars said:


> I have a couple of projects to share now that I know packages have arrived at their Big Give destinations:
> 
> A set of outfits for Epcot (for a family from Canada):
> A reversible a-line:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a bowling shirt for the brother:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a different family, I made a set of matching dresses for AK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for my recent trip to DL, I decided to make a jewellery roll to transport my Mickey bling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, we had a great time at DL. Thanks to everyone who helped me when I was planning the trip. We can't wait to go back!
> 
> Thanks for looking at my creations!



I love everything!  And I know this is weird - but I love that Mickey head button... where did you find that?



aimeeg said:


> *Purple Ears-* Great job on the Big Give dresses. I really like the Aline dress. It's so neat and clean. I love the bling bling roll up too.
> 
> I finished a few more things this weekend. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/216940_214881741859494_210534112294257_944961_136934_n.jpg[img][/QUOTE]
> 
> I still can't get over how quickly you get things done!  And all of it is beautiful!  :lovestruc
> 
> [quote="Granna4679, post: 40684456"]
> My youngest daughter and I decorated the cake.  I know this isn't sewing related but it is the only creative thing I have to show for the weekend.
> 
> [IMG]http://i598.photobucket.com/albums/tt61/anita4679/My%20creations/SDC15811.jpg
> 
> In addition to lingerie, I also made the couple tshirts for their Disneyworld honeymoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I know I posted these dresses a couple weeks ago, but I had to show them off in action.  I made them for my DGDs to wear to the Butterfly Festival @ their church this weekend.  It was a beautiful day and since their mom was involved in doing so many activities for the festival and different booths, I had the fun part of following them around and keeping them out of trouble.  It was a great time (well, until the end of the day...see more below).



I totally love that cake and cake topper!  The t-shirts are so cute and the GD are adorable!  Sorry aboutt he little accident, hopefully the people will contact the church - they might not have noticed it right away.

D~


----------



## cogero

All in all, a very busy but fun weekend.[/QUOTE]

The cake is awesome


----------



## aboveH20

PurpleEars said:


> I have a couple of projects to share now that I know packages have arrived at their Big Give destinations:
> 
> A set of outfits for Epcot (for a family from Canada):
> A reversible a-line:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a bowling shirt for the brother:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a different family, I made a set of matching dresses for AK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for my recent trip to DL, I decided to make a jewellery roll to transport my Mickey bling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, we had a great time at DL. Thanks to everyone who helped me when I was planning the trip. We can't wait to go back!
> 
> Thanks for looking at my creations!



I love all of your clothing.  It's neat that you used the Canadian fabric.  I finally printed the striped jumper pattern from CarlaC,  but when I saw how much fabric it takes I decided to wait until there's a Give I can use it for, and not just make a prototype (that's what I tend to do).

Everyone needs Mickey bling!



aimeeg said:


> finished a few more things this weekend. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/216940_214881741859494_210534112294257_944961_136934_n.jpg[img][/QUOTE]
> 
> Wow! I didn't comment on the Smurf a few pages back, but I really liked that one too.  Smurfs have a soft spot in my heart.
> 
> [quote="Granna4679, post: 40684456"]
> [IMG]http://i598.photobucket.com/albums/tt61/anita4679/My%20creations/th_SDC15811.jpg
> 
> In addition to lingerie, I also made the couple tshirts for their Disneyworld honeymoon.



The shower sounds like a lot of fun.  

The cake topper made me laugh and I really like the bride and groom t-shirts.

The butterfly dresses look so cheerful, as do the girls!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

aimeeg said:


> *Purple Ears-* Great job on the Big Give dresses. I really like the Aline dress. It's so neat and clean. I love the bling bling roll up too.
> 
> I finished a few more things this weekend. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/216940_214881741859494_210534112294257_944961_136934_n.jpg[img][/QUOTE]
> 
> I love, love, love, the black and pink skirt.  Did you use a pattern?  Or can you share how to make one of those?  It is just too cute!!!
> 
> I have made a few things over the last few days.  I just need to take pics.  I also made the wrap dress for the first time.  I love how fast and easy that pattern is!!!!


----------



## dianemom2

I have a question.  My daughter wants a skirt with one of those 3 inch wide elastic waistbands that are so popular right now.  We shopped for one over the weekend but she's too small for the juniors department and too old for the girls department.  It is getting very tricky to find her clothes!  Anyhow, has anybody worked with the wide elastic?  Is there anything special I need to do to sew the skirt?  Thank in advance for any tips you can give me!


----------



## aboveH20

I was just wandering around and came upon a post on another DIS forum that GKTW needs pillowcases.  They sound easy to make and there are directions and pictures on the post.

It's listed on the Just for Fun board (near the bottom of the list of forums), then select Cooking, Crafting and Scrapping, then Arts & Crafts. The actual post is entitled *HELP needed for GKTW pillow program!*

Sounds like they must have mini pillows they give out because a yard of flannel makes four pillowcases. In addition to the solid color there's also a pocket made from a printed fabric.

Maybe someone who's been to GKTW can explain how the pillows are used.

PS Joann's has solid color flannel on sale this week 50% off.


----------



## tricia

dianemom2 said:


> I have a question.  My daughter wants a skirt with one of those 3 inch wide elastic waistbands that are so popular right now.  We shopped for one over the weekend but she's too small for the juniors department and too old for the girls department.  It is getting very tricky to find her clothes!  Anyhow, has anybody worked with the wide elastic?  Is there anything special I need to do to sew the skirt?  Thank in advance for any tips you can give me!



Here is a link for the Made Circle skirt.  She uses a wide elastic.  Don't remember if she gives any specific instruction about it tho.  http://www.dana-made-it.com/2008/07/tutorial-circle-skirt.html


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Just stopping by to see if my NEW TICKER is working!!!!  Yipee!  I get to go back this year.  But I get to keep it a surprise!  We are just going for Halloween weekend.  Should be fun!  This is if all works out just right with DH's vacations...should find out soon....but I am planning now.


Also, wanted to share that FIL's wife's mother passed yesterday.  This is a very hard time for her I know so please remember her.  I never met her mother as she has had dementia and in a nursing home since my FIL married his wife, but they both loved her very much and I am sure her family will miss her very much.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

mphalens said:


> Hi!  This is my first post here ... everyone just has AMAZING stuff!!!!
> 
> I used to sew quite a bit in middle school (yup, twenty something years ago) and when my older DS was born I made him a few things b/c he was so tiny ...
> 
> But I haven't done a whole lot of sewing lately (although I did make us all Star Wars Costumes for DS#1's birthday party this year
> 
> Okay... so I have a very old Singer (as in it was my Great-Aunt's machine when my mom was a teenager and Mom is now 30 years or so past 30  )... it does some embroidery using cams but I've never tried to do any ...
> 
> We're going to WDW in November and I really want to make some things for us... My older DS's best friend is ambergreenawalt 's DS (He had a MAW trip when they were 3 and they recently returned to the World this past January) ... Anyway, my guy thinks that Disney trips mean coordinating outfits for the family, etc. and I don't want to let him down ... He asks to look at Seb's Disney pics all the time and ALWAYS comments on their "cool outfits" . . . I'm just having trouble figuring out things to make without having an embroidery machine.
> Especially when my DH isn't too keen on the whole "coordinating outfits" thing and my parents think I'm NUTS  So there's a good chance it'd be me and my two boys on our own in that department ...
> Can anyone point me in the right direction for ideas?  I'm lucky to live in Charlotte, NC where I have MaryJo's Cloth Shop in Gastonia and a great Walmart that still carries LOTS of Disney fabric ...
> 
> Everyone's stuff is just gorgeous and makes me wish I had a little girl!!!



Welcome!  I am not far from you...I'm is Salisbury...just not the near side of Charlotte to MaryJo's  I hope to some day venture there...just have to make sure I have multiple reasons to drive that far with the price of gas!  And jealous that your WM still carries fabric...mine has nada!  

There is lots you can do without the embroidery!  I didn't have one until recently and so all I did was by hand. Our first trip I even sewed all our my kids stuff on a 1950's singer that only did a straight stitch!  UGH!  Be sure to check out the photobucket account and to read HeatherSue's bestest most wonderful tutorial on how to applique by hand.  

CarlaC's bowling shirts are GREAT for little boys!  I make lots of matchy stuff from that pattern!

HAVE FUN!


----------



## brandonbr

Has anyone seen a Sorcerer Mickey fabric?  I'm trying to get our FE ready for our cruise and we've been to every store locally and searched online but can't seem to find any sorcerer mickey fabric, embroideries, iron on's or anything close (except a 2"x2" on ebay that's too small).  We're wondering if fabric has ever been made, or iron-on's...  

Thanks!


----------



## Amyhoff

Question:  I was scanning the photobucket account and saw some princess dresses made for the American Girl doll.  Is there a pattern out there to make these??  TIA!


----------



## tmh0206

aboveH20 said:


> I was just wandering around and came upon a post on another DIS forum that GKTW needs pillowcases.  They sound easy to make and there are directions and pictures on the post.
> 
> It's listed on the Just for Fun board (near the bottom of the list of forums), then select Cooking, Crafting and Scrapping, then Arts & Crafts. The actual post is entitled *HELP needed for GKTW pillow program!*
> 
> Sounds like they must have mini pillows they give out because a yard of flannel makes four pillowcases. In addition to the solid color there's also a pocket made from a printed fabric.
> 
> Maybe someone who's been to GKTW can explain how the pillows are used.
> 
> PS Joann's has solid color flannel on sale this week 50% off.



I can't find it...can you post a link? thx


----------



## aboveH20

tmh0206 said:


> I can't find it...can you post a link? thx



You're right, it's pretty well buried.  This is the first post in the thread.  If you keep reading there are directions, photos, and the address to mail them.

I just emailed the GKTW contact to see about pre-washing the fabric.  They want new fabric (understandably) and since fabric doesn't always seem as new once it's washed I wanted to make sure before I start.  I just got back from Joann's where I got  solid flannel and some prints.  It's a project that's right up my alley.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2694506


----------



## livndisney

Amyhoff said:


> Question:  I was scanning the photobucket account and saw some princess dresses made for the American Girl doll.  Is there a pattern out there to make these??  TIA!



There is/was a Simplicity pattern 5705 to make Disney Princess Dresses. I think a lot of people make their own pattern or modify a pattern (quite a few people like Carlas patterns and several have the doll sized patterns)


----------



## ellenbenny

Amyhoff said:


> Question:  I was scanning the photobucket account and saw some princess dresses made for the American Girl doll.  Is there a pattern out there to make these??  TIA!



I have used the *simply sweet pattern by Carla C* and used her tutorials to "princessify" them:

Cinderella

Aurora

Belle


----------



## Marianne0310

mphalens said:


> Hi!  This is my first post here ... everyone just has AMAZING stuff!!!!
> 
> I used to sew quite a bit in middle school (yup, twenty something years ago) and when my older DS was born I made him a few things b/c he was so tiny ...
> 
> But I haven't done a whole lot of sewing lately (although I did make us all Star Wars Costumes for DS#1's birthday party this year
> 
> Okay... so I have a very old Singer (as in it was my Great-Aunt's machine when my mom was a teenager and Mom is now 30 years or so past 30  )... it does some embroidery using cams but I've never tried to do any ...
> 
> We're going to WDW in November and I really want to make some things for us... My older DS's best friend is ambergreenawalt 's DS (He had a MAW trip when they were 3 and they recently returned to the World this past January) ... Anyway, my guy thinks that Disney trips mean coordinating outfits for the family, etc. and I don't want to let him down ... He asks to look at Seb's Disney pics all the time and ALWAYS comments on their "cool outfits" . . . I'm just having trouble figuring out things to make without having an embroidery machine.
> Especially when my DH isn't too keen on the whole "coordinating outfits" thing and my parents think I'm NUTS  So there's a good chance it'd be me and my two boys on our own in that department ...
> Can anyone point me in the right direction for ideas?  I'm lucky to live in Charlotte, NC where I have MaryJo's Cloth Shop in Gastonia and a great Walmart that still carries LOTS of Disney fabric ...
> 
> Everyone's stuff is just gorgeous and makes me wish I had a little girl!!!



Love MaryJo's, they have the best selection of fabric. We've been lucky to have two WM's in the area that still carry a nice selection of disney fabric. 

I have nine grandchildren, 6 girls and 3 boys. In the past I have made the boys tee's with iron on designs that I have copied from The Creative DISigns  Boards. There's a couple of really cute Yoda and Darth Vadar in a Christmas scene. We're originally from Boston, so the boys love anything that has a Patriot or a Red Sox Mickey on the designs. I bought the tee's from A.C.Moore in Matthews. They put the tee's on sale pretty regularly. 

We're planning a trip for the week of Thanksgiving. I love Disney World that time of year.

Take care,
Marianne


----------



## mphalens

Marianne0310 said:


> Love MaryJo's, they have the best selection of fabric. We've been lucky to have two WM's in the area that still carry a nice selection of disney fabric.
> 
> I have nine grandchildren, 6 girls and 3 boys. In the past I have made the boys tee's with iron on designs that I have copied from The Creative DISigns  Boards. There's a couple of really cute Yoda and Darth Vadar in a Christmas scene. We're originally from Boston, so the boys love anything that has a Patriot or a Red Sox Mickey on the designs. I bought the tee's from A.C.Moore in Matthews. They put the tee's on sale pretty regularly.
> 
> We're planning a trip for the week of Thanksgiving. I love Disney World that time of year.
> 
> Take care,
> Marianne



Hehehe!  Another Marianne who spells her name the same way I do!  And you're in the Charlotte area AND I'm originally from Rhode Island (Mom is from MA -Taunton) and we love the Patriots and Red Sox!

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!!!  I think I'm off to buy CarlaC's easy pants and bowling shirt patterns ...

Has anyone made the Bandana Military Style Hat - Child's size
from YCMK ????  Easy?  not easy?  Can I make it without a serger?  TIA!!!!


----------



## MoeFam

Thanks to all who sent advice on finding a resell page!

Less than thirty days and I still have one skirt, two dresses and three T's to go- better get a move on!!


----------



## jessica52877

brandonbr said:


> Has anyone seen a Sorcerer Mickey fabric?  I'm trying to get our FE ready for our cruise and we've been to every store locally and searched online but can't seem to find any sorcerer mickey fabric, embroideries, iron on's or anything close (except a 2"x2" on ebay that's too small).  We're wondering if fabric has ever been made, or iron-on's...
> 
> Thanks!



I've never seen fabric with him on it. I have seen some adorable fabric to use though that is starry looking. Aimee just used one in her SW set and actually made skirts out of the other!  



Amyhoff said:


> Question:  I was scanning the photobucket account and saw some princess dresses made for the American Girl doll.  Is there a pattern out there to make these??  TIA!



What Ellen said below!



ellenbenny said:


> I have used the *simply sweet pattern by Carla C* and used her tutorials to "princessify" them:
> 
> Cinderella
> 
> Aurora
> 
> Belle



This!



mphalens said:


> Hehehe!  Another Marianne who spells her name the same way I do!  And you're in the Charlotte area AND I'm originally from Rhode Island (Mom is from MA -Taunton) and we love the Patriots and Red Sox!
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!!!  I think I'm off to buy CarlaC's easy pants and bowling shirt patterns ...
> 
> Has anyone made the Bandana Military Style Hat - Child's size
> from YCMK ????  Easy?  not easy?  Can I make it without a serger?  TIA!!!!



Sorry, never tried it but wanted you to know I read the question.



aboveH20 said:


> I was just wandering around and came upon a post on another DIS forum that GKTW needs pillowcases.  They sound easy to make and there are directions and pictures on the post.
> 
> It's listed on the Just for Fun board (near the bottom of the list of forums), then select Cooking, Crafting and Scrapping, then Arts & Crafts. The actual post is entitled *HELP needed for GKTW pillow program!*
> 
> Sounds like they must have mini pillows they give out because a yard of flannel makes four pillowcases. In addition to the solid color there's also a pocket made from a printed fabric.
> 
> Maybe someone who's been to GKTW can explain how the pillows are used.
> 
> PS Joann's has solid color flannel on sale this week 50% off.



Each child while there can go into the Castle of Miracles (atleast I assume it is in there) and they press a button and a pillow pops out! I am pretty sure that someone talks to them about what they like and the "machine" magically pops out something they would love!! The kids are always so thrilled with what they receive! Someone who has actually been might have more to say about it. I'll have to check out the thread, I know about a year ago they had plenty at the time, but assume it is something that comes and go. I think there are many things you can donate. I think I saw the list on their website.


----------



## scouthawkk

mphalens said:


> Has anyone made the Bandana Military Style Hat - Child's size
> from YCMK ????  Easy?  not easy?  Can I make it without a serger?  TIA!!!!



I have. I thought it was pretty easy to make. And I didn't even use a bandana, just regular material. And, no, you do not need a serger. I don't have one, and it came out great. Actually, if you look at my pic, that's DS wearing the one I made him. I made the sides a little taller and the brim a little bigger to fit his big head, but it worked great!

Jen


----------



## teresajoy

aboveH20 said:


> I was just wandering around and came upon a post on another DIS forum that GKTW needs pillowcases.  They sound easy to make and there are directions and pictures on the post.
> 
> It's listed on the Just for Fun board (near the bottom of the list of forums), then select Cooking, Crafting and Scrapping, then Arts & Crafts. The actual post is entitled *HELP needed for GKTW pillow program!*
> 
> Sounds like they must have mini pillows they give out because a yard of flannel makes four pillowcases. In addition to the solid color there's also a pocket made from a printed fabric.
> 
> Maybe someone who's been to GKTW can explain how the pillows are used.
> 
> PS Joann's has solid color flannel on sale this week 50% off.





aboveH20 said:


> You're right, it's pretty well buried.  This is the first post in the thread.  If you keep reading there are directions, photos, and the address to mail them.
> 
> I just emailed the GKTW contact to see about pre-washing the fabric.  They want new fabric (understandably) and since fabric doesn't always seem as new once it's washed I wanted to make sure before I start.  I just got back from Joann's where I got  solid flannel and some prints.  It's a project that's right up my alley.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2694506



I emailed them a month ago asking for information about this and never heard anything back. I was hoping we could add it to the Big Give board. maybe I'll try contacting them again, since you got a reply so quickly.


----------



## woodkins

aboveH20 said:


> You're right, it's pretty well buried.  This is the first post in the thread.  If you keep reading there are directions, photos, and the address to mail them.
> 
> I just emailed the GKTW contact to see about pre-washing the fabric.  They want new fabric (understandably) and since fabric doesn't always seem as new once it's washed I wanted to make sure before I start.  I just got back from Joann's where I got  solid flannel and some prints.  It's a project that's right up my alley.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2694506



Please post if you find out about the pre-washed fabric. I have tons of flannel but it is all pre washed. Finances are a bit tight right now, but if I can use items on hand then I would be able to contribue as it would only cost me the shipping to GKTW. 

I saw the directions posted on the other thread for making them, but they seemed a bit confusing, I guess I'll have to do a bit more reading with some fabric next to me...sometimes I need a visual to figure it out.


----------



## Marianne0310

mphalens said:


> Hehehe!  Another Marianne who spells her name the same way I do!  And you're in the Charlotte area AND I'm originally from Rhode Island (Mom is from MA -Taunton) and we love the Patriots and Red Sox!
> 
> It is a small world!
> 
> My husband used to work in the Dupont area before his job was transferred to Charlotte.
> 
> I've been looking through my Patriot and red sox designs, when I finally find them I'll send them to you in a PM.
> 
> Hancock Fabrics had Handy Mandy and Buzz Lightyear fabric last week . I'd wait for a sale if possible.  I wish we had a Joann Fabric in the Charlotte area.
> 
> You'll find lots of inspiration from the very talented ladies on this board.
> 
> Take care,
> Marianne


----------



## mphalens

scouthawkk said:


> I have. I thought it was pretty easy to make. And I didn't even use a bandana, just regular material. And, no, you do not need a serger. I don't have one, and it came out great. Actually, if you look at my pic, that's DS wearing the one I made him. I made the sides a little taller and the brim a little bigger to fit his big head, but it worked great!
> 
> Jen



Can I ask you what the brim is made out of?  Is it just fabric?  Do you use something to make it stiff?  I wish there was a list of "supplies needed" for that pattern   TIA!!!




Marianne0310 said:


> mphalens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe!  Another Marianne who spells her name the same way I do!  And you're in the Charlotte area AND I'm originally from Rhode Island (Mom is from MA -Taunton) and we love the Patriots and Red Sox!
> 
> It is a small world!
> 
> My husband used to work in the Dupont area before his job was transferred to Charlotte.
> 
> I've been looking through my Patriot and red sox designs, when I finally find them I'll send them to you in a PM.
> 
> Hancock Fabrics had Handy Mandy and Buzz Lightyear fabric last week . I'd wait for a sale if possible.  I wish we had a Joann Fabric in the Charlotte area.
> 
> You'll find lots of inspiration from the very talented ladies on this board.
> 
> Take care,
> Marianne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOOH!!  Thank you for looking for those designs!!!!  My Dad is (of course) also a NEP/Sox fan, so I  could probably get him to wear something like that if his grandsons had them too
> 
> My mom tortures me with Joann Fabrics ... she always forgets we don't have them down here and gives me a gift card at Christmas  Shipping always negates the great deals I can shop for
> 
> 
> Oh!  I read someone's post about an autograph QUILT?  Can someone help me figure out what direction to start looking in to see what that would be???  Some examples?  TIA!
Click to expand...


----------



## NiniMorris

mphalens said:


> Can I ask you what the brim is made out of?  Is it just fabric?  Do you use something to make it stiff?  I wish there was a list of "supplies needed" for that pattern   TIA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne0310 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OOOH!!  Thank you for looking for those designs!!!!  My Dad is (of course) also a NEP/Sox fan, so I  could probably get him to wear something like that if his grandsons had them too
> 
> My mom tortures me with Joann Fabrics ... she always forgets we don't have them down here and gives me a gift card at Christmas  Shipping always negates the great deals I can shop for
> 
> 
> Oh!  I read someone's post about an autograph QUILT?  Can someone help me figure out what direction to start looking in to see what that would be???  Some examples?  TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autograph quilt is easy peasy!  I take squares of fabric, back them with freezer paper to stabilize them while being signed...use a clipboard and a fabric marker and you are all set...of course Stitchtastical has the signatures digitized...so now I have a complete different option!
> 
> On my next one I am making the squares complete with an appliqued picture of the character as well as the signature.  (I have more ideas than I have time for!  LOL)
> 
> If you have questions, check out the first page...there is a link to some directions somewhere there...and I am always willing to give detailed info when needed...sometimes too detailed!
> 
> Nini
Click to expand...


----------



## MWGreene

I'm doing an animal print twirly skirt and tank top for my DD. I would like to do maybe an iron on transfer shirt for my DS who is 6. He isn't into Mickey as much as he is into star wars lol. Any "big boy" suggestions for a coordinating shirt for him?


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

woodkins said:


> Please post if you find out about the pre-washed fabric. I have tons of flannel but it is all pre washed. Finances are a bit tight right now, but if I can use items on hand then I would be able to contribue as it would only cost me the shipping to GKTW.
> 
> I saw the directions posted on the other thread for making them, but they seemed a bit confusing, I guess I'll have to do a bit more reading with some fabric next to me...sometimes I need a visual to figure it out.



I read the directions and was scratching my head too!     I am sure the cold I have is not helping. If you figure it out and have more specific cutting measurements, would you share them?

Thanks!


----------



## scouthawkk

mphalens said:


> Can I ask you what the brim is made out of?  Is it just fabric?  Do you use something to make it stiff?  I wish there was a list of "supplies needed" for that pattern   TIA!!!



If memory serves me correctly is was interfacing fused to the brim pieces. But I can't remember if it was heavy or medium weight.


----------



## Marianne0310

Autograph quilt is easy peasy!  I take squares of fabric, back them with freezer paper to stabilize them while being signed...use a clipboard and a fabric marker and you are all set...of course Stitchtastical has the signatures digitized...so now I have a complete different option!  

On my next one I am making the squares complete with an appliqued picture of the character as well as the signature.  (I have more ideas than I have time for!  LOL)

If you have questions, check out the first page...there is a link to some directions somewhere there...and I am always willing to give detailed info when needed...sometimes too detailed!

Nini[/QUOTE]

Thank you Nini, I always wondered how you made that quilt.

You're very talented! 

Take care,
Marianne


----------



## aboveH20

woodkins said:


> Please post if you find out about the pre-washed fabric. I have tons of flannel but it is all pre washed. Finances are a bit tight right now, but if I can use items on hand then I would be able to contribue as it would only cost me the shipping to GKTW.
> 
> I saw the directions posted on the other thread for making them, but they seemed a bit confusing, I guess I'll have to do a bit more reading with some fabric next to me...sometimes I need a visual to figure it out.





MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> I read the directions and was scratching my head too!     I am sure the cold I have is not helping. If you figure it out and have more specific cutting measurements, would you share them?
> 
> Thanks!



I agree that they're confusing.  I haven't heard back yet about prewash or not.  As soon as I do I'll make my first one and take photos as I go.


----------



## SallyfromDE

mphalens said:


> Hi!  This is my first post here ... everyone just has AMAZING stuff!!!!
> 
> I used to sew quite a bit in middle school (yup, twenty something years ago) and when my older DS was born I made him a few things b/c he was so tiny ...
> 
> But I haven't done a whole lot of sewing lately (although I did make us all Star Wars Costumes for DS#1's birthday party this year
> 
> Okay... so I have a very old Singer (as in it was my Great-Aunt's machine when my mom was a teenager and Mom is now 30 years or so past 30  )... it does some embroidery using cams but I've never tried to do any ...
> 
> We're going to WDW in November and I really want to make some things for us... My older DS's best friend is ambergreenawalt 's DS (He had a MAW trip when they were 3 and they recently returned to the World this past January) ... Anyway, my guy thinks that Disney trips mean coordinating outfits for the family, etc. and I don't want to let him down ... He asks to look at Seb's Disney pics all the time and ALWAYS comments on their "cool outfits" . . . I'm just having trouble figuring out things to make without having an embroidery machine.
> Especially when my DH isn't too keen on the whole "coordinating outfits" thing and my parents think I'm NUTS  So there's a good chance it'd be me and my two boys on our own in that department ...
> Can anyone point me in the right direction for ideas?  I'm lucky to live in Charlotte, NC where I have MaryJo's Cloth Shop in Gastonia and a great Walmart that still carries LOTS of Disney fabric ...
> 
> Everyone's stuff is just gorgeous and makes me wish I had a little girl!!!



Welcome! A couple years ago, my nephew came last minute and I didn't have a chance to do much for him other then Iron on's from the creative board. Which he happened to love. Can you co ordinate something with that?



brandonbr said:


> Has anyone seen a Sorcerer Mickey fabric?  I'm trying to get our FE ready for our cruise and we've been to every store locally and searched online but can't seem to find any sorcerer mickey fabric, embroideries, iron on's or anything close (except a 2"x2" on ebay that's too small).  We're wondering if fabric has ever been made, or iron-on's...
> 
> Thanks!



I bought a FQ a few years ago. But it was a very large print, and it felt more like a curtain or sheet, then fabric to me. But it did it's purpose. Try doing a look up of sheets on Ebay.


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

tricia said:


> Here is a link for the Made Circle skirt.  She uses a wide elastic.  Don't remember if she gives any specific instruction about it tho.  http://www.dana-made-it.com/2008/07/tutorial-circle-skirt.html



Too cute!! Thanks


----------



## SarahJN

TMTQ!!!  As usual, I'm behind in everything.

I managed to shorten the elastic in the skirts in time for the girls' birthday party.  Grammy doing the hand applique on the shirts just did not work out.  That is not a skill you can acquire in 2 sittings and she picked up this cold/cough that we've all had.

Anyway, here are the girls in their birthday outfits.   They have now asked me for a red Minnie dress, a pink Minnie dress, a Belle dress, a Cinderella dress, a pink Cinderella dress, etc, etc.    Sure, I'll whip those up tonight.




apr10 by 4forSarah, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## jessica52877

SarahJN said:


> TMTQ!!!  As usual, I'm behind in everything.
> 
> I managed to shorten the elastic in the skirts in time for the girls' birthday party.  Grammy doing the hand applique on the shirts just did not work out.  That is not a skill you can acquire in 2 sittings and she picked up this cold/cough that we've all had.
> 
> Anyway, here are the girls in their birthday outfits.   They have now asked me for a red Minnie dress, a pink Minnie dress, a Belle dress, a Cinderella dress, a pink Cinderella dress, etc, etc.    Sure, I'll whip those up tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apr10 by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> Thanks for looking!



The outfits turned out so cute! The shirts look great!


----------



## jessica52877

Someone please figure out how to make the pillows and post. I would love to make some and I am tired but just not really following the directions tonight! Also, let us know about washing the flannel. It looks like crap after it is washed most of the time! Well, I am used to looking at Dallas' totally washed out Wall-E pants but I know it makes it look not nearly as nice.


----------



## ellenbenny

SarahJN said:


> TMTQ!!!  As usual, I'm behind in everything.
> 
> I managed to shorten the elastic in the skirts in time for the girls' birthday party.  Grammy doing the hand applique on the shirts just did not work out.  That is not a skill you can acquire in 2 sittings and she picked up this cold/cough that we've all had.
> 
> Anyway, here are the girls in their birthday outfits.   They have now asked me for a red Minnie dress, a pink Minnie dress, a Belle dress, a Cinderella dress, a pink Cinderella dress, etc, etc.    Sure, I'll whip those up tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apr10 by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Adorable, and great job!!  The shirts you picked out to go with them look great too!


----------



## ellenbenny

Back from vacation, and way behind.  I did lurk along some while on vacation, but didn't have good enough internet to spend time posting.  Everything I did see looked great though!

My contribution since I got back are these matching sister outfits for my cousin who is scheduled to have a c-section tomorrow. 

Reversible Carly bubble romper:











And big sister outfit using AimeeG's skirt tutorial:





Trying to keep up now that I am back.  Thanks for looking!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

SarahJN said:


> TMTQ!!!  As usual, I'm behind in everything.
> 
> I managed to shorten the elastic in the skirts in time for the girls' birthday party.  Grammy doing the hand applique on the shirts just did not work out.  That is not a skill you can acquire in 2 sittings and she picked up this cold/cough that we've all had.
> 
> Anyway, here are the girls in their birthday outfits.   They have now asked me for a red Minnie dress, a pink Minnie dress, a Belle dress, a Cinderella dress, a pink Cinderella dress, etc, etc.    Sure, I'll whip those up tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apr10 by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> Thanks for looking!


The skirts look great and the girls are just way too cute!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

ellenbenny said:


> Back from vacation, and way behind.  I did lurk along some while on vacation, but didn't have good enough internet to spend time posting.  Everything I did see looked great though!
> 
> My contribution since I got back are these matching sister outfits for my cousin who is scheduled to have a c-section tomorrow.
> 
> Reversible Carly bubble romper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And big sister outfit using AimeeG's skirt tutorial:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to keep up now that I am back.  Thanks for looking!




Those are wonderful!  I haven't tried the bubble romper yet, it scares me!  

Love that skirt, where is this tutorial?  I must have missed it!


----------



## billwendy

Whew, where do the weekends go???? Lets see...recap...

Here is my sunday school class on show and tell day!





Outfits for the girls and Tim to wear to the Easter Egg hunt at my work on Saturday









And I made a shirt to match some Agent P pj pants I got for Tim at Walmart...





Has anyone ever made this skirt?
http://www.makeit-loveit.com/2010/09/fluffy-chiffon-skirt.html

The triplets look ADORABLE!!!!!


----------



## ellenbenny

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Those are wonderful!  I haven't tried the bubble romper yet, it scares me!
> 
> Love that skirt, where is this tutorial?  I must have missed it!



Here is a link to the post from Aimee
http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/208735_1319723209961_1737227318_536478_4418088_n.jpg


----------



## WyomingMomof6

PurpleEars said:


> IA reversible a-line:


Love the Epcot outfits and the AK dresses are darling!



aimeeg said:


> *Purple Ears-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/216940_214881741859494_210534112294257_944961_136934_n.jpg[img][/QUOTE]
> 
> Love them both but especially the pink and black skirt!  Would you mind sharing the pattern?
> 
> [quote="Granna4679, post: 40684456"].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i598.photobucket.com/albums/tt61/anita4679/My%20creations/SDC15811.jpg


Very cute cake and I love the Disney bride/groom t-shirts!  Your granddaughters are so beautiful in their butterfly dresses!


mommy2mrb said:


> we are back from WDW!!!
> 
> I can't thank you all enough who sent Megan and I our wonderful pixie dust!
> we got so many great compliments on our shirts and my ruffle bag!
> Your sweet notes and generousity to us is amazing! we were so shocked when we got to POP to see so many gifts for us!
> 
> I will be posting photos of our trip on my TR in a few days, so hard to be back to reality and I am not wanting to do my unpacking and laundry!
> 
> Thank you again for making our trip so much more magical and special!!



Welcome back!  Glad you had a good time and can't wait to see pics!


----------



## ellenbenny

billwendy said:


> Whew, where do the weekends go???? Lets see...recap...
> 
> Here is my sunday school class on show and tell day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outfits for the girls and Tim to wear to the Easter Egg hunt at my work on Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made a shirt to match some Agent P pj pants I got for Tim at Walmart...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever made this skirt?
> http://www.makeit-loveit.com/2010/09/fluffy-chiffon-skirt.html
> 
> The triplets look ADORABLE!!!!!



Cute stuff Wendy!  

Haven't tried that chiffon skirt, if you try it let us know how it goes.


----------



## PurpleEars

aimeeg said:


> I finished a few more things this weekend. . .



Thanks for your kind comments on my creations. Your work is just so amazing!



Granna4679 said:


> My daughters and I hosted a lingerie shower this weekend.  The couple is getting married at one of the huge resorts on Galveston Island in their outside gazebo this summer so we went with a beach theme for the whole shower.  We did a full lunch table (with a ton of food which included crab cakes, crab dip and some chicken of the sea...aka chicken salad sandwiches)
> We also did a cake/cookie/punch table.  We decorated almost  all of my living room, dining room, and breakfast room with beach items (fish, starfish, sand dollars, and candle holders with sand and shells in them).  We got a lot of compliments on the decorations.  Everything was aqua, peach and sand colored satin.
> 
> My youngest daughter and I decorated the cake.  I know this isn't sewing related but it is the only creative thing I have to show for the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition to lingerie, I also made the couple tshirts for their Disneyworld honeymoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I know I posted these dresses a couple weeks ago, but I had to show them off in action.  I made them for my DGDs to wear to the Butterfly Festival @ their church this weekend.  It was a beautiful day and since their mom was involved in doing so many activities for the festival and different booths, I had the fun part of following them around and keeping them out of trouble.  It was a great time (well, until the end of the day...see more below).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for the bad news...I had to park across the street from the church in a school parking lot.  When I left at the end, I backed into a car and scratched my bumper pretty badly and put a dent in the other persons car.  I tried to be honest, went back to the church and asked around (even asked the people in charge at the church) if they knew who it belonged to.  No one knew so after leaving the information with the church office, went back to the school to leave the info on the car and it was gone.  I felt so bad but I tried.    Hopefully, they will contact the church, but if it were me, I would never think to do that.
> 
> All in all, a very busy but fun weekend.



Sounds like you had a busy weekend. The cake and the shirts look fun. The dresses look even better in action. I am sorry to hear about your car. You did your best in contacting the other car's owner.



DMGeurts said:


> I love everything!  And I know this is weird - but I love that Mickey head button... where did you find that?
> 
> D~



Thanks. The buttons came from the scrapbook section (they were stickers). I think these came from Joann's but I saw them at Michael's last week too. I just took the sticky part off and use them as regular buttons. 



aboveH20 said:


> I love all of your clothing.  It's neat that you used the Canadian fabric.  I finally printed the striped jumper pattern from CarlaC,  but when I saw how much fabric it takes I decided to wait until there's a Give I can use it for, and not just make a prototype (that's what I tend to do).
> 
> Everyone needs Mickey bling!



Thanks. I was hoping that family would get chosen for a Give when I saw the fabric in the store. I am glad they did!

My Mickey bling more or less only gets worn at Disney parks 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Just stopping by to see if my NEW TICKER is working!!!!  Yipee!  I get to go back this year.  But I get to keep it a surprise!  We are just going for Halloween weekend.  Should be fun!  This is if all works out just right with DH's vacations...should find out soon....but I am planning now.
> 
> 
> Also, wanted to share that FIL's wife's mother passed yesterday.  This is a very hard time for her I know so please remember her.  I never met her mother as she has had dementia and in a nursing home since my FIL married his wife, but they both loved her very much and I am sure her family will miss her very much.



Hopefully your vacation plans will work out. I am sorry to hear about your FIL's wife's mother. Your FIL's wife has been through so much lately. I will keep her in my prayers.



mphalens said:


> Oh!  I read someone's post about an autograph QUILT?  Can someone help me figure out what direction to start looking in to see what that would be???  Some examples?  TIA!



I am sure some people are sick and tired of seeing this one:





Close up of some squares:





It was done last fall, using the signatures I collected during my trip. I digitized them and stitched them out after I got home.



MWGreene said:


> I'm doing an animal print twirly skirt and tank top for my DD. I would like to do maybe an iron on transfer shirt for my DS who is 6. He isn't into Mickey as much as he is into star wars lol. Any "big boy" suggestions for a coordinating shirt for him?



How about a bowling shirt with strips of the animal fabric?



SarahJN said:


> TMTQ!!!  As usual, I'm behind in everything.
> 
> I managed to shorten the elastic in the skirts in time for the girls' birthday party.  Grammy doing the hand applique on the shirts just did not work out.  That is not a skill you can acquire in 2 sittings and she picked up this cold/cough that we've all had.
> 
> Anyway, here are the girls in their birthday outfits.   They have now asked me for a red Minnie dress, a pink Minnie dress, a Belle dress, a Cinderella dress, a pink Cinderella dress, etc, etc.    Sure, I'll whip those up tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apr10 by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Those skirts turned out great! The t-shirts worked really well with the skirts. Good job.



ellenbenny said:


> Back from vacation, and way behind.  I did lurk along some while on vacation, but didn't have good enough internet to spend time posting.  Everything I did see looked great though!
> 
> My contribution since I got back are these matching sister outfits for my cousin who is scheduled to have a c-section tomorrow.
> 
> Reversible Carly bubble romper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And big sister outfit using AimeeG's skirt tutorial:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to keep up now that I am back.  Thanks for looking!



The romper and the outfit look great. Is the romper hard to do?


----------



## ellenbenny

jessica52877 said:


> Someone please figure out how to make the pillows and post. I would love to make some and I am tired but just not really following the directions tonight! Also, let us know about washing the flannel. It looks like crap after it is washed most of the time! Well, I am used to looking at Dallas' totally washed out Wall-E pants but I know it makes it look not nearly as nice.



Okay, I tried this tonight and here is my best attempt to explain what I did.

Nevermind my flannel is washed, and it has some dirt spots on it, so not really going to send these, just wanted to try it.  I may be able to use 3 of the 4 if they say prewashed fabric is ok, but the 1st one I finished has some spots on it.

First, cut 36" of solid flannel by the full width of the fabric





Next cut 12" of novelty cotton by full width of the fabric

Hem with a narrow hem along one long cut edge of the novelty cotton, and along both long cut edges of the flannel:





Then line up the hemmed edge of the cotton with one hemmed edge of the flannel, right sides together





With the hemmed edges aligned and right sides together, sew the cotton to the flannel along the cut edge of the cotton






With the 2 pieces sewn together, lay out the fabric with the novelty cotton on top





Fold the cotton back at the seam so that the wrong side of the cotton is against the right side of the flannel





Measure 15" from the seam 





fold the flannel back over the cotton at the 15" mark you just made





Fold the other end of the flannel back at the seam where it meets the cotton





This is where you have right sides together, wrong sides out, and the seamed edges of the flannel should be overlapping at least 2"






Now you cut the package into quarters that are about 10 1/2 " long










Take one of the folded pieces and sew along both edges, then serge or zigzag









Turn right side out.. you should have an overlapped opening in the back, and a pocket on the front


----------



## ellenbenny

PurpleEars said:


> The romper and the outfit look great. Is the romper hard to do?



Thanks!  The romper is not hard, I just always have trouble putting the snaps in and I always waste a few by the time I am done.


----------



## cogero

a lot of cute things have been posted.

Love the triplet skirts and shirts.

The bubble romper is gorgeous.

I worked on some shirts this afternoon but have to rip one apart because it came unhooped  oh well I should be able to salvage the shirt. I think this is maybe the 2nd time this has ever happened to me. It was also a new design I had never done before.

going to bed soon because it has been a long day.


----------



## PurpleEars

billwendy said:


> Whew, where do the weekends go???? Lets see...recap...
> 
> Here is my sunday school class on show and tell day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outfits for the girls and Tim to wear to the Easter Egg hunt at my work on Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made a shirt to match some Agent P pj pants I got for Tim at Walmart...



Wow it looks like you had been busy lately Wendy! Those outfits are great. It looks like your Sunday School class is so much fun!

Ellen - thanks for the tutorial on the pillowcase. I guess we will have to wait and find out if prewashed flannel is ok or not. Perhaps I will have to give the romper a try some day!


----------



## mphalens

PurpleEars said:


> I am sure some people are sick and tired of seeing this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of some squares:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was done last fall, using the signatures I collected during my trip. I digitized them and stitched them out after I got home.



Oooh!  What size squares are those???  So you had the autographs done on paper and then digitized them, right?  

My boys LOVE blankets ... so I'm thinking about having them each collect autographs on fabric squares this time and then making them each a quilt for Christmas   I just have to figure out the best way to actually GATHER the autographs on fabric since I can't go the embroidery route ... I know fabric markers ... but I just keep thinking about the poor characters big hands trying to sign squares of fabric ... what's the trick here?


----------



## chellewashere

Wow miss a weekend and you miss way way too much. There is just TMTQ but I love everything I have seen. The creative juices have been flowing here.



ellenbenny said:


> And big sister outfit using AimeeG's skirt tutorial:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to keep up now that I am back.  Thanks for looking!



Did I miss this tutorial? I cant seem to find it...can you point me in the right direction


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Since the family has received these, I can post some things I did recently for a Big Give. 






Minnie Mouse dresses plus a diaper cover for baby sister.





Matching tees for Mom and Dad.

I had a lot of fun with these Minnie dresses.  Thanks for looking!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

billwendy said:


> Whew, where do the weekends go???? Lets see...recap...
> 
> Here is my sunday school class on show and tell day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outfits for the girls and Tim to wear to the Easter Egg hunt at my work on Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made a shirt to match some Agent P pj pants I got for Tim at Walmart...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever made this skirt?
> http://www.makeit-loveit.com/2010/09/fluffy-chiffon-skirt.html
> 
> The triplets look ADORABLE!!!!!



Wendy, love the Easter outfits!  I have the same bunny design to do for Connor.  And the T-shirt and matching pj's are so cute!



ellenbenny said:


> Here is a link to the post from Aimee
> http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/208735_1319723209961_1737227318_536478_4418088_n.jpg




Hmm, maybe it's just my computer but when I click on that, I just get a picture of the beautiful skirt that you made.


----------



## jessica52877

ellenbenny said:


> Okay, I tried this tonight and here is my best attempt to explain what I did.
> 
> Nevermind my flannel is washed, and it has some dirt spots on it, so not really going to send these, just wanted to try it.  I may be able to use 3 of the 4 if they say prewashed fabric is ok, but the 1st one I finished has some spots on it.
> 
> First, cut 36" of solid flannel by the full width of the fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next cut 12" of novelty cotton by full width of the fabric
> 
> Hem with a narrow hem along one long cut edge of the novelty cotton, and along both long cut edges of the flannel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then line up the hemmed edge of the cotton with one hemmed edge of the flannel, right sides together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the hemmed edges aligned and right sides together, sew the cotton to the flannel along the cut edge of the cotton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the 2 pieces sewn together, lay out the fabric with the novelty cotton on top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fold the cotton back at the seam so that the wrong side of the cotton is against the right side of the flannel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measure 15" from the seam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fold the flannel back over the cotton at the 15" mark you just made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fold the other end of the flannel back at the seam where it meets the cotton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where you have right sides together, wrong sides out, and the seamed edges of the flannel should be overlapping at least 2"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you cut the package into quarters that are about 10 1/2 " long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take one of the folded pieces and sew along both edges, then serge or zigzag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn right side out.. you should have an overlapped opening in the back, and a pocket on the front



Thanks! Oddly enough, in your words I think I get it and I didn't even look at the pictures except to see that you used the comic strip fabric!!!! I see you are not nearly the fabric hoarder I am! LOL! I don't even have any of that one to hoard but I know I wouldn't be using it! Did you put it on your blog too? Just a thought, or a link to it atleast! 



ellenbenny said:


> Thanks!  The romper is not hard, I just always have trouble putting the snaps in and I always waste a few by the time I am done.



Velcro is my friend! I know that is kind of cheating but it was super quick and easy!


----------



## teresajoy

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!NEW BIG GIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I know it's late, but I wanted  to get this one up and going as soon as possible!!!! We had a bit of a communication glitch,so this Give is going to be somewhat (but not toooo bad) quick! We need these items shipped by May 4. 



Come  check out our  the newest  Give here:

http://disbiggive.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=avy&action=display&thread=40


I'm heading to bed, but  please  go ahead and sign up, and I'll update the list when I get up. 

Thanks  everyone!​*


----------



## miprender

PurpleEars said:


> I have a couple of projects to share now that I know packages have arrived at their Big Give destinations:
> 
> A set of outfits for Epcot (for a family from Canada):
> A reversible a-line:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a bowling shirt for the brother:



As usual everything looks terrific



Granna4679 said:


> My youngest daughter and I decorated the cake.  I know this isn't sewing related but it is the only creative thing I have to show for the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition to lingerie, I also made the couple tshirts for their Disneyworld honeymoon.



Love the cake and shirts.  We honeymooned at Disney and we couldn't have gone to a better place. It was DH's first time and since then he can't get enough Disney

And we can never get too many pictures of your beautiful GDs




tricia said:


> Here is a link for the Made Circle skirt.  She uses a wide elastic.  Don't remember if she gives any specific instruction about it tho.  http://www.dana-made-it.com/2008/07/tutorial-circle-skirt.html



Thanks for the link



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Also, wanted to share that FIL's wife's mother passed yesterday.  This is a very hard time for her I know so please remember her.  I never met her mother as she has had dementia and in a nursing home since my FIL married his wife, but they both loved her very much and I am sure her family will miss her very much.


 



mphalens said:


> Hehehe!  I'm originally from Rhode Island (Mom is from MA -Taunton) and we love the Patriots and Red Sox!



 Do you miss your coffee milk  That is the one thing DH misses when we go out of state.



SarahJN said:


> Anyway, here are the girls in their birthday outfits.   They have now asked me for a red Minnie dress, a pink Minnie dress, a Belle dress, a Cinderella dress, a pink Cinderella dress, etc, etc.    Sure, I'll whip those up tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apr10 by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Adorable



ellenbenny said:


> Back from vacation, and way behind.  I did lurk along some while on vacation, but didn't have good enough internet to spend time posting.  Everything I did see looked great though!
> 
> My contribution since I got back are these matching sister outfits for my cousin who is scheduled to have a c-section tomorrow.
> 
> Reversible Carly bubble romper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And big sister outfit using AimeeG's skirt tutorial:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to keep up now that I am back.  Thanks for looking!



Ellen I loved all your trip pictures. I saw a cabin in one of those and it reminded me of Davey Crockett since my two boys are fascinated with him lately. They heard the song and I had to buy the movie and DS5 wants to get a coonskin cap when we go to Disney.



billwendy said:


> Here is my sunday school class on show and tell day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outfits for the girls and Tim to wear to the Easter Egg hunt at my work on Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made a shirt to match some Agent P pj pants I got for Tim at Walmart...



 Those came out great. You gave me an idea since we are going to an Easter egg hunt on Saturday maybe I can do some shirts and I already have the files from Heather.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Since the family has received these, I can post some things I did recently for a Big Give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Mouse dresses plus a diaper cover for baby sister.


Love it... of course I love anything with Minnie & Mickey


Aimee all your creations are just beautiful!


----------



## VBAndrea

SarahJN said:


> TMTQ!!!  As usual, I'm behind in everything.
> 
> I managed to shorten the elastic in the skirts in time for the girls' birthday party.  Grammy doing the hand applique on the shirts just did not work out.  That is not a skill you can acquire in 2 sittings and she picked up this cold/cough that we've all had.
> 
> Anyway, here are the girls in their birthday outfits.   They have now asked me for a red Minnie dress, a pink Minnie dress, a Belle dress, a Cinderella dress, a pink Cinderella dress, etc, etc.    Sure, I'll whip those up tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apr10 by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> Thanks for looking!


They turned out awesome!  All your very hard work really paid off!



jessica52877 said:


> Someone please figure out how to make the pillows and post. I would love to make some and I am tired but just not really following the directions tonight! Also, let us know about washing the flannel. It looks like crap after it is washed most of the time! Well, I am used to looking at Dallas' totally washed out Wall-E pants but I know it makes it look not nearly as nice.


I can keep my flannel looking decent -- I just always wash it in cold and no fabric softener.  I do have some pjs that fade over time b/c they are washed so often, but they still look very acceptable to wear.



ellenbenny said:


> Back from vacation, and way behind.  I did lurk along some while on vacation, but didn't have good enough internet to spend time posting.  Everything I did see looked great though!
> 
> My contribution since I got back are these matching sister outfits for my cousin who is scheduled to have a c-section tomorrow.
> 
> Reversible Carly bubble romper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And big sister outfit using AimeeG's skirt tutorial:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to keep up now that I am back.  Thanks for looking!


Adorable!  The sisters will look great 



billwendy said:


> Whew, where do the weekends go???? Lets see...recap...
> 
> Here is my sunday school class on show and tell day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outfits for the girls and Tim to wear to the Easter Egg hunt at my work on Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made a shirt to match some Agent P pj pants I got for Tim at Walmart...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever made this skirt?
> http://www.makeit-loveit.com/2010/09/fluffy-chiffon-skirt.html
> 
> The triplets look ADORABLE!!!!!


Is the girl who brought Minnie in for show and tell trying to brown nose her teacher? lol!  
Great Easter t's but I am love with Agent P!  I haven't seen those bottoms.  I generally have better luck buying a t and making Easy Fit bottoms, but my ds would adore something like that.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Since the family has received these, I can post some things I did recently for a Big Give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Mouse dresses plus a diaper cover for baby sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching tees for Mom and Dad.
> 
> I had a lot of fun with these Minnie dresses.  Thanks for looking!


Awesome job!  You do such amazing items for the gives!  The diaper covers are precious.

Off to check out the new BG -- Eeks on the shipping date!


----------



## ellenbenny

jessica52877 said:


> Thanks! Oddly enough, in your words I think I get it and I didn't even look at the pictures except to see that you used the comic strip fabric!!!! I see you are not nearly the fabric hoarder I am! LOL! I don't even have any of that one to hoard but I know I wouldn't be using it! Did you put it on your blog too? Just a thought, or a link to it atleast!
> 
> 
> 
> Velcro is my friend! I know that is kind of cheating but it was super quick and easy!



Good idea on the velcro, will definitely try that next time.

I think I do hoard fabric, but I bought that comic fabric twice, so as long as I never cut into the second piece I feel ok.  And if it works out I will be able to donate at least 3 of them to GKTW, so a good cause.  If I can't donate them due to prewashing the fabric I will find some way to use them.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Hmm, maybe it's just my computer but when I click on that, I just get a picture of the beautiful skirt that you made.



Nope, not just you.  

Let me try again.

LINK TO AIMEEG's Skirt Tutorial:
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40350211&postcount=1429


----------



## ellenbenny

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Since the family has received these, I can post some things I did recently for a Big Give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Mouse dresses plus a diaper cover for baby sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching tees for Mom and Dad.
> 
> I had a lot of fun with these Minnie dresses.  Thanks for looking!



Totally love these !!


----------



## ellenbenny

jessica52877 said:


> Thanks! Oddly enough, in your words I think I get it and I didn't even look at the pictures except to see that you used the comic strip fabric!!!! I see you are not nearly the fabric hoarder I am! LOL! I don't even have any of that one to hoard but I know I wouldn't be using it! Did you put it on your blog too? Just a thought, or a link to it atleast!




I have now posted the instructions and mailing address for the Give Kids the World Pillow Program to my blog along with the tutorial I did with pictures:
http://ellenbenny.blogspot.com/2011/04/give-kids-world-pillow-program-info-i.html


----------



## Blyssfull

Yikes! I've missed so much. Everything is gorgeous as always! I have to say it was kind of nice enjoying time with family minus the internet distraction. I don't get to see my brother much (he lives in Western NC) and it was great to spend an entire week with him. 

You guys have been busy, everything is so beautiful! 

I'd love to do some pillowcases for GKTW. Thanks so much for posting the tutorial. I learn much quicker by seeing and doing than reading directions or trying to figure it out myself since I'm new to sewing.

You guys are so much help and so inspirational. I just wanted to say thanks!


----------



## DMGeurts

SarahJN said:


> apr10 by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Awwww... they are so cute!  Their outfits turned out adorable!  
  LOL about them wanting 3 of every princess - didn't you know that you aren't supposed to sleep?  



ellenbenny said:


> Back from vacation, and way behind.  I did lurk along some while on vacation, but didn't have good enough internet to spend time posting.  Everything I did see looked great though!
> 
> My contribution since I got back are these matching sister outfits for my cousin who is scheduled to have a c-section tomorrow.
> 
> Reversible Carly bubble romper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And big sister outfit using AimeeG's skirt tutorial:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to keep up now that I am back.  Thanks for looking!



These are so adorable!  I just love the bubble romper!  I really want to make one, but I don't have anyone to make one for.  



billwendy said:


> Whew, where do the weekends go???? Lets see...recap...
> 
> Here is my sunday school class on show and tell day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outfits for the girls and Tim to wear to the Easter Egg hunt at my work on Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made a shirt to match some Agent P pj pants I got for Tim at Walmart...



I love it all!!!  Especially the Agent P pj pants - I love it when people do the whole shirt as a face like that!  



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Since the family has received these, I can post some things I did recently for a Big Give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Mouse dresses plus a diaper cover for baby sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching tees for Mom and Dad.
> 
> I had a lot of fun with these Minnie dresses.  Thanks for looking!



Love everything!  Especially the Minnie dresses - great job!


----------



## aboveH20

SarahJN said:


> Anyway, here are the girls in their birthday outfits.   They have now asked me for a red Minnie dress, a pink Minnie dress, a Belle dress, a Cinderella dress, a pink Cinderella dress, etc, etc.    Sure, I'll whip those up tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apr10 by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> Thanks for looking!



I LOVE them, and your new list of sewing projects! 



jessica52877 said:


> Someone please figure out how to make the pillows and post. I would love to make some and I am tired but just not really following the directions tonight! Also, let us know about washing the flannel. It looks like crap after it is washed most of the time! Well, I am used to looking at Dallas' totally washed out Wall-E pants but I know it makes it look not nearly as nice.



Hooray for Ellen for doing the directions.  I haven't heard back from the man at GKTW, and I also PMed the person who started the thread and haven't heard back from her.  When I realized that they are "wishing" pillows and not sleeping pillows it occured to me that pre-washing or not pre-washing may not be critical.  I'm going to go ahead and make some with the fabric I got yesterday, which I will not pre-wash, but if/when I hear back from either of the people I will post.



ellenbenny said:


> My contribution since I got back are these matching sister outfits for my cousin who is scheduled to have a c-section tomorrow.
> 
> Reversible Carly bubble romper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And big sister outfit using AimeeG's skirt tutorial:



Beautiful.  I think the rompers are so cute, and I really like the flower on the shirt.





billwendy said:


> Whew, where do the weekends go???? Lets see...recap...
> 
> Here is my sunday school class on show and tell day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outfits for the girls and Tim to wear to the Easter Egg hunt at my work on Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made a shirt to match some Agent P pj pants I got for Tim at Walmart...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever made this skirt?
> http://www.makeit-loveit.com/2010/09/fluffy-chiffon-skirt.html



You are always so busy.  Since my husband retired I haven't taught Sunday School, I actually miss it . . . a little.  I love the carrot cars.



cogero said:


> .
> 
> I worked on some shirts this afternoon but have to rip one apart because it came unhooped  oh well I should be able to salvage the shirt. I think this is maybe the 2nd time this has ever happened to me. It was also a new design I had never done before.



Sorry it came unhooped.  It shouldn't be allowed!  I've finally found that after I goof up, it's best to come back in a few hours, otherwise I get too mad.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Since the family has received these, I can post some things I did recently for a Big Give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Mouse dresses plus a diaper cover for baby sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching tees for Mom and Dad.
> 
> I had a lot of fun with these Minnie dresses.  Thanks for looking!



LOVE every single thing you made.  Very nice and the family will look amazing!



ellenbenny said:


> I have now posted the instructions and mailing address for the Give Kids the World Pillow Program to my blog along with the tutorial I did with pictures:
> http://ellenbenny.blogspot.com/2011/04/give-kids-world-pillow-program-info-i.html



Thank you.  Thank you.  That helps a lot.


----------



## kstgelais4

SarahJN said:


> TMTQ!!!  As usual, I'm behind in everything.
> 
> I managed to shorten the elastic in the skirts in time for the girls' birthday party.  Grammy doing the hand applique on the shirts just did not work out.  That is not a skill you can acquire in 2 sittings and she picked up this cold/cough that we've all had.
> 
> Anyway, here are the girls in their birthday outfits.   They have now asked me for a red Minnie dress, a pink Minnie dress, a Belle dress, a Cinderella dress, a pink Cinderella dress, etc, etc.    Sure, I'll whip those up tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apr10 by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> Thanks for looking!


The outfits are adorable! But really everytime you post a pic of those girls, I just want to reach through the screen and squeeze them. So stinkin' cute!!



aimeeg said:


> *Purple Ears-* Great job on the Big Give dresses. I really like the Aline dress. It's so neat and clean. I love the bling bling roll up too.
> 
> I finished a few more things this weekend. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/216940_214881741859494_210534112294257_944961_136934_n.jpg[img][/QUOTE]
> I NEED to know what skirt pattern the Minnie set is! I absolutely love it. The star wars set is great too!
> 
> [quote="Granna4679, post: 40684456"]Wow....I leave my computer for the weekend and come back and I am 20 pages behind.
> 
> I have read/looked through all of them and everything is just beautiful.
> 
> I really love the little "boy" easter outfits, the tiny little shoes, the Big Give Items, and everything else.
> 
> Aimee - your Star Wars outfit is beautiful (love the midnight blue and yellow combo).
> 
> My daughters and I hosted a lingerie shower this weekend.  The couple is getting married at one of the huge resorts on Galveston Island in their outside gazebo this summer so we went with a beach theme for the whole shower.  We did a full lunch table (with a ton of food which included crab cakes, crab dip and some chicken of the sea...aka chicken salad sandwiches)
> We also did a cake/cookie/punch table.  We decorated almost  all of my living room, dining room, and breakfast room with beach items (fish, starfish, sand dollars, and candle holders with sand and shells in them).  We got a lot of compliments on the decorations.  Everything was aqua, peach and sand colored satin.
> 
> My youngest daughter and I decorated the cake.  I know this isn't sewing related but it is the only creative thing I have to show for the weekend.
> 
> [IMG]http://i598.photobucket.com/albums/tt61/anita4679/My%20creations/SDC15811.jpg
> 
> In addition to lingerie, I also made the couple tshirts for their Disneyworld honeymoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I know I posted these dresses a couple weeks ago, but I had to show them off in action.  I made them for my DGDs to wear to the Butterfly Festival @ their church this weekend.  It was a beautiful day and since their mom was involved in doing so many activities for the festival and different booths, I had the fun part of following them around and keeping them out of trouble.  It was a great time (well, until the end of the day...see more below).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for the bad news...I had to park across the street from the church in a school parking lot.  When I left at the end, I backed into a car and scratched my bumper pretty badly and put a dent in the other persons car.  I tried to be honest, went back to the church and asked around (even asked the people in charge at the church) if they knew who it belonged to.  No one knew so after leaving the information with the church office, went back to the school to leave the info on the car and it was gone.  I felt so bad but I tried.    Hopefully, they will contact the church, but if it were me, I would never think to do that.
> 
> All in all, a very busy but fun weekend.


The cake came out fab! Those butterfly dresses look even better on them. I just love that pattern. It goes together so quickly. I have some Ni Hao Kai Lan fabric waiting to be cut into this dress. My 3 yo DD couldn't leave JoAnn's without it during the big character fabric sale. I thought this pattern would be perfect for it!


----------



## tinkerbell3747

Hi Everyone,

Its been a while since I posted here.  I felt like I didn't have anything to contribute since I was still waiting on my sewing machine....but I am back and I can not wait to contribute more to this AWESOME thread.  You guys Rock....everything here is so pretty/ handsome and well made.  I am glad I can stop lurking now...although my list of projects is ever growing....I want one of everything on this thread...

I got my machine and knocked out a drawstring bag in about 2 hours....I know 2 hours for a simple drawstring bag....it'll get better right?  I then went on to make a pillowcase dress with matching reversable headband and Easy Fit "shorts" for my DD and she loved it.  I will have to post pics of that tonight since I didn't bring the Camera to the office

In the meanwhile here is me and my new baby!


----------



## aimeeg

*SarahNJ-* Your girls look beautiful!! You did a fantastic job!!!! 

*Ellen-* I am so excited that you were able to use the tutorial. That is awesome!!! The sets are just precious!!! 

Here is a little Dug dress. It's for a little girl who loves UP. 






I have tried to post this a couple of times but it never has popped up.


----------



## aboveH20

Fabric for the pillows does *NOT* have to be pre-washed.  I did not specifically ask if it's okay to use pre-washed fabric, but I'm sure that it would be fine as well.


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

I am still in awe of all the wonderful talent here!

I wonder if I start studying at your feet if I would be able to make something half as awesome for my grandchildren some day (I have lots of time to learn since my children are only 8 and 12)

Do you cut the appliqués out by hand or do you use a special machine? Is there a good place to learn how to do this or is it a secret only passed down to the ultra talented?


----------



## tricia

SarahJN said:


> TMTQ!!!  As usual, I'm behind in everything.
> 
> I managed to shorten the elastic in the skirts in time for the girls' birthday party.  Grammy doing the hand applique on the shirts just did not work out.  That is not a skill you can acquire in 2 sittings and she picked up this cold/cough that we've all had.
> 
> Anyway, here are the girls in their birthday outfits.   They have now asked me for a red Minnie dress, a pink Minnie dress, a Belle dress, a Cinderella dress, a pink Cinderella dress, etc, etc.    Sure, I'll whip those up tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apr10 by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> Thanks for looking!



They look adorable.  Love the T's you ended up buying to match.



ellenbenny said:


> Back from vacation, and way behind.  I did lurk along some while on vacation, but didn't have good enough internet to spend time posting.  Everything I did see looked great though!
> 
> My contribution since I got back are these matching sister outfits for my cousin who is scheduled to have a c-section tomorrow.
> 
> Reversible Carly bubble romper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And big sister outfit using AimeeG's skirt tutorial:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to keep up now that I am back.  Thanks for looking!



Cute.  I saw them on facebook and was wondering who they were for.



ellenbenny said:


> Okay, I tried this tonight and here is my best attempt to explain what I did.
> 
> Nevermind my flannel is washed, and it has some dirt spots on it, so not really going to send these, just wanted to try it.  I may be able to use 3 of the 4 if they say prewashed fabric is ok, but the 1st one I finished has some spots on it.
> 
> First, cut 36" of solid flannel by the full width of the fabric



Wow, that was fast.  Thanks.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Since the family has received these, I can post some things I did recently for a Big Give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Mouse dresses plus a diaper cover for baby sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching tees for Mom and Dad.
> 
> I had a lot of fun with these Minnie dresses.  Thanks for looking!



Those are adorable and the girls look great in them.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

gerberdaisy1234 said:


> I am still in awe of all the wonderful talent here!
> 
> I wonder if I start studying at your feet if I would be able to make something half as awesome for my grandchildren some day (I have lots of time to learn since my children are only 8 and 12)
> 
> Do you cut the appliqués out by hand or do you use a special machine? Is there a good place to learn how to do this or is it a secret only passed down to the ultra talented?



Many of the appliques seen on here were done on an embroidery machine but there is a tutorial on the first page on how to do appliques with a sewing machine.  Good luck!


----------



## tricia

aimeeg said:


> *SarahNJ-* Your girls look beautiful!! You did a fantastic job!!!!
> 
> *Ellen-* I am so excited that you were able to use the tutorial. That is awesome!!! The sets are just precious!!!
> 
> Here is a little Dug dress. It's for a little girl who loves UP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried to post this a couple of times but it never has popped up.



Adorable.


Wendy - lost your post.  Love the Easter shirts and especially Perry the platypus.  My DH loves him and I may have to make a shirt like this for him if he sees it.


And in other news.  I won a blog giveaway   I won 5 ModKid patterns.  Not sure what I will pick yet, but the Kyoko is on the list for sure.  Any other suggestions?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ellenbenny said:


> I have now posted the instructions and mailing address for the Give Kids the World Pillow Program to my blog along with the tutorial I did with pictures:
> http://ellenbenny.blogspot.com/2011/04/give-kids-world-pillow-program-info-i.html


Ellen, thanks for the great tutorial.



aimeeg said:


> *SarahNJ-* Your girls look beautiful!! You did a fantastic job!!!!
> 
> *Ellen-* I am so excited that you were able to use the tutorial. That is awesome!!! The sets are just precious!!!
> 
> Here is a little Dug dress. It's for a little girl who loves UP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried to post this a couple of times but it never has popped up.


 Just love the UP dress, super job.


----------



## ellenbenny

aimeeg said:


> *SarahNJ-* Your girls look beautiful!! You did a fantastic job!!!!
> 
> *Ellen-* I am so excited that you were able to use the tutorial. That is awesome!!! The sets are just precious!!!
> 
> Here is a little Dug dress. It's for a little girl who loves UP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried to post this a couple of times but it never has popped up.



Love all your work, so cute!!  And thanks for the tutorial.   I hadn't added teh rick rack like that before.



tricia said:


> And in other news.  I won a blog giveaway   I won 5 ModKid patterns.  Not sure what I will pick yet, but the Kyoko is on the list for sure.  Any other suggestions?



Totally jealous!!  Let us know what you pick, I have the kyoko and really like it, although I only made it once.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

PurpleEars said:


> I have a couple of projects to share now that I know packages have arrived at their Big Give destinations:
> 
> A set of outfits for Epcot (for a family from Canada):
> A reversible a-line:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a bowling shirt for the brother:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a different family, I made a set of matching dresses for AK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for my recent trip to DL, I decided to make a jewellery roll to transport my Mickey bling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, we had a great time at DL. Thanks to everyone who helped me when I was planning the trip. We can't wait to go back!
> 
> Thanks for looking at my creations!


Thank you for doing so much for the family.  I love the mickey head theme carried through out all the clothing.  What pattern did you use for the little fold over purse?



aimeeg said:


> *Purple Ears-* Great job on the Big Give dresses. I really like the Aline dress. It's so neat and clean. I love the bling bling roll up too.
> 
> I finished a few more things this weekend. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/216940_214881741859494_210534112294257_944961_136934_n.jpg[img][/QUOTE]
> I just love the colours you use and the fun skirts.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ellenbenny said:


> Back from vacation, and way behind.  I did lurk along some while on vacation, but didn't have good enough internet to spend time posting.  Everything I did see looked great though!
> 
> My contribution since I got back are these matching sister outfits for my cousin who is scheduled to have a c-section tomorrow.
> 
> Reversible Carly bubble romper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And big sister outfit using AimeeG's skirt tutorial:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to keep up now that I am back.  Thanks for looking!


Those baby rompers are to die for.  I just love how small and cute they are and they match the big girl skirt.


WyomingMomof6 said:


> Since the family has received these, I can post some things I did recently for a Big Give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Mouse dresses plus a diaper cover for baby sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching tees for Mom and Dad.
> 
> I had a lot of fun with these Minnie dresses.  Thanks for looking!


How adorable are those outfits.  Love the use of primary colours.


The Moonk's Mom said:


> Just stopping by to see if my NEW TICKER is working!!!!  Yipee!  I get to go back this year.  But I get to keep it a surprise!  We are just going for Halloween weekend.  Should be fun!  This is if all works out just right with DH's vacations...should find out soon....but I am planning now.
> 
> 
> Also, wanted to share that FIL's wife's mother passed yesterday.  This is a very hard time for her I know so please remember her.  I never met her mother as she has had dementia and in a nursing home since my FIL married his wife, but they both loved her very much and I am sure her family will miss her very much.


I am sorry for the loss.  I know she is with God now and at peace.  I will pray for peace for those grieving.

Congrats on the new ticker!


----------



## dianemom2

ellenbenny said:


> Thanks!  The romper is not hard, I just always have trouble putting the snaps in and I always waste a few by the time I am done.




I wonder if a couple of little buttons would work ok?  When my girls were little we have a couple of rompers with buttons instead of snaps.  I never really minded that the buttons took a tiny bit longer than snaps.

Thanks for the wide elastic band circle skirt link.  I looked at it and it did give some good directions.  I bought fabric and stuff yesterday.  Hopefully later in the week I will get to the skirt.  I have some orders that I am working on for the next couple of days!


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

QUESTION!!!for those that have or make A-lines-- which do you have be the top in the part where it fastens together -- is the front on the dress with the short part  with the square-ish end on top or is the back that has the strap coming over the shoulder with the rounded edge on top? (I am sure that made sense to everyone)


----------



## lovesdumbo

dianemom2 said:


> I wonder if a couple of little buttons would work ok?  When my girls were little we have a couple of rompers with buttons instead of snaps.  I never really minded that the buttons took a tiny bit longer than snaps.



You can buy the snaps on tape that you sew in:

http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?CATID=cat2851&PRODID=prd34247


----------



## lovesdumbo

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> QUESTION!!!for those that have or make A-lines-- which do you have be the top in the part where it fastens together -- is the front on the dress with the short part  with the square-ish end on top or is the back that has the strap coming over the shoulder with the rounded edge on top? (I am sure that made sense to everyone)



I put the button hole in the front and put the button on the strap coming from the back so that the front is on top.  

If you look back a few posts you'll see some a-lines and vidas that are all done this way.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

SarahJN said:


> TMTQ!!!  As usual, I'm behind in everything.
> 
> I managed to shorten the elastic in the skirts in time for the girls' birthday party.  Grammy doing the hand applique on the shirts just did not work out.  That is not a skill you can acquire in 2 sittings and she picked up this cold/cough that we've all had.
> 
> Anyway, here are the girls in their birthday outfits.   They have now asked me for a red Minnie dress, a pink Minnie dress, a Belle dress, a Cinderella dress, a pink Cinderella dress, etc, etc.    Sure, I'll whip those up tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apr10 by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> Thanks for looking!



ADORABLE x3!  



ellenbenny said:


> Back from vacation, and way behind.  I did lurk along some while on vacation, but didn't have good enough internet to spend time posting.  Everything I did see looked great though!
> 
> My contribution since I got back are these matching sister outfits for my cousin who is scheduled to have a c-section tomorrow.
> 
> Reversible Carly bubble romper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And big sister outfit using AimeeG's skirt tutorial:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to keep up now that I am back.  Thanks for looking!



So cute!!  I love how they coordinate!



billwendy said:


> Whew, where do the weekends go???? Lets see...recap...
> 
> Here is my sunday school class on show and tell day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outfits for the girls and Tim to wear to the Easter Egg hunt at my work on Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made a shirt to match some Agent P pj pants I got for Tim at Walmart...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever made this skirt?
> http://www.makeit-loveit.com/2010/09/fluffy-chiffon-skirt.html
> 
> The triplets look ADORABLE!!!!!



Your class is precious!!  Love the Easter gear and the Perry set! 



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Since the family has received these, I can post some things I did recently for a Big Give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Mouse dresses plus a diaper cover for baby sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching tees for Mom and Dad.
> 
> I had a lot of fun with these Minnie dresses.  Thanks for looking!



LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!!



aimeeg said:


> *SarahNJ-* Your girls look beautiful!! You did a fantastic job!!!!
> 
> *Ellen-* I am so excited that you were able to use the tutorial. That is awesome!!! The sets are just precious!!!
> 
> Here is a little Dug dress. It's for a little girl who loves UP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried to post this a couple of times but it never has popped up.



That dress makes me want to yell SQUIRREL!!  



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> QUESTION!!!for those that have or make A-lines-- which do you have be the top in the part where it fastens together -- is the front on the dress with the short part  with the square-ish end on top or is the back that has the strap coming over the shoulder with the rounded edge on top? (I am sure that made sense to everyone)



I vote for the rounded edge in front, but I don't think there's a right or wrong way, it's probably all about preference.


----------



## teresajoy

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Its been a while since I posted here.  I felt like I didn't have anything to contribute since I was still waiting on my sewing machine....but I am back and I can not wait to contribute more to this AWESOME thread.  You guys Rock....everything here is so pretty/ handsome and well made.  I am glad I can stop lurking now...although my list of projects is ever growing....I want one of everything on this thread...
> 
> I got my machine and knocked out a drawstring bag in about 2 hours....I know 2 hours for a simple drawstring bag....it'll get better right?  I then went on to make a pillowcase dress with matching reversable headband and Easy Fit "shorts" for my DD and she loved it.  I will have to post pics of that tonight since I didn't bring the Camera to the office
> 
> In the meanwhile here is me and my new baby!



  HI!!! It's so nice to see a picture of you!!!!!



aimeeg said:


> *SarahNJ-* Your girls look beautiful!! You did a fantastic job!!!!
> 
> *Ellen-* I am so excited that you were able to use the tutorial. That is awesome!!! The sets are just precious!!!
> 
> Here is a little Dug dress. It's for a little girl who loves UP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried to post this a couple of times but it never has popped up.



Aimee, I LOVE seeing all your creations!!! This Belle is gorgeous, those fabrics are so pretty!



aboveH20 said:


> Fabric for the pillows does *NOT* have to be pre-washed.  I did not specifically ask if it's okay to use pre-washed fabric, but I'm sure that it would be fine as well.


Thank you for the update! 



tricia said:


> Adorable.
> 
> 
> Wendy - lost your post.  Love the Easter shirts and especially Perry the platypus.  My DH loves him and I may have to make a shirt like this for him if he sees it.
> 
> 
> And in other news.  I won a blog giveaway   I won 5 ModKid patterns.  Not sure what I will pick yet, but the Kyoko is on the list for sure.  Any other suggestions?




WOO HOO!!!!! That is really cool!


----------



## teresajoy

Princess Peanut Update!!!!

Little Brynlea is home from the hospital, FINALLY!!! And, her Mommy has had a chance to post pictures of the Give items they have received!! There are some ADORABLE pictures of the wonderful things sent! I know it would  mean an awful lot to Kristy if everyone (even if you didn't participate in this Give) could pop on over there and make a post.  She's had a  really rough couple  of weeks. 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40703329&posted=1#post40703329

Thanks guys!


----------



## Adi12982

For those of you with those cute metal dress forms (AHEM Aimme and Jessica) - where did you get them?  They are adorable!


----------



## aimeeg

Home Goods


----------



## mphalens

miprender said:


> Do you miss your coffee milk  That is the one thing DH misses when we go out of state.




  Hilarious!!!  I don't miss it, but my kids LOVE it - Mimi sends them Autocrat syrup several times a year 
It's great - except when Sheriff Shortstuff decided he was going to fix his own and I found myself with a Coffee Syrup Lake in my kitchen   I had to sacrifice an old bath towel to clean it all up


----------



## Diz-Mommy

I wish there was a Home Goods around theses parts!!


----------



## Darragh

I just saw a MM bride and groom applique shirt done on Etsy.  Could somebody please PM the digitizer name to me?  That would be a great gift for my Disney-lovin' daughter who's getting married in 3 weeks!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Love the triplets and thier outfits. 



mphalens said:


> Oooh!  What size squares are those???  So you had the autographs done on paper and then digitized them, right?
> 
> My boys LOVE blankets ... so I'm thinking about having them each collect autographs on fabric squares this time and then making them each a quilt for Christmas   I just have to figure out the best way to actually GATHER the autographs on fabric since I can't go the embroidery route ... I know fabric markers ... but I just keep thinking about the poor characters big hands trying to sign squares of fabric ... what's the trick here?



I believe I had read once before that someone had used a small clipboard. 



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Since the family has received these, I can post some things I did recently for a Big Give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Mouse dresses plus a diaper cover for baby sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching tees for Mom and Dad.
> 
> I had a lot of fun with these Minnie dresses.  Thanks for looking!



LOVE THEM!! 



Diz-Mommy said:


> I wish there was a Home Goods around theses parts!!



Our Home Goods is known as Marshalls. Do you have one of those? I noticed in JoAnnes, they had a small decorative one, and wondered about using that?


----------



## weluvdizne

lovesdumbo said:


> I put the button hole in the front and put the button on the strap coming from the back so that the front is on top.
> 
> If you look back a few posts you'll see some a-lines and vidas that are all done this way.



Agree with this method.


----------



## miprender

mphalens said:


> Hilarious!!!  I don't miss it, but my kids LOVE it - Mimi sends them Autocrat syrup several times a year
> It's great - except when Sheriff Shortstuff decided he was going to fix his own and I found myself with a Coffee Syrup Lake in my kitchen   I had to sacrifice an old bath towel to clean it all up



 Yikes that stuff is so sticky 



Darragh said:


> I just saw a MM bride and groom applique shirt done on Etsy.  Could somebody please PM the digitizer name to me?  That would be a great gift for my Disney-lovin' daughter who's getting married in 3 weeks!



If you search Mickey wedding something should pop up on Etsy.

I came across that the other day before Anita posted her shirts. I was looking for a mickey mouse engagement for my brother. He is going to ask his GF when we all go in July.


----------



## VBAndrea

aimeeg said:


> Here is a little Dug dress. It's for a little girl who loves UP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried to post this a couple of times but it never has popped up.


I especially love the Dug -- what great fabrics.  I've searched for some cute prints around here and haven't had much luck.  DD would love a Shih Tzu Vida -- one of these days!



teresajoy said:


> Princess Peanut Update!!!!
> 
> Little Brynlea is home from the hospital, FINALLY!!! And, her Mommy has had a chance to post pictures of the Give items they have received!! There are some ADORABLE pictures of the wonderful things sent! I know it would  mean an awful lot to Kristy if everyone (even if you didn't participate in this Give) could pop on over there and make a post.  She's had a  really rough couple  of weeks.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40703329&posted=1#post40703329
> 
> Thanks guys!


Thanks for posting -- I check in every two or three days on most of our BG folks.  I am just so hoping that Peanut gets well since her trip is just around the corner.



Diz-Mommy said:


> I wish there was a Home Goods around theses parts!!


Home Goods is also affiliated with TJMaxx (and Marshalls as a pp said).  Ross Dress For Less also carries some similar items so you might try there.


----------



## Granna4679

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> QUESTION!!!for those that have or make A-lines-- which do you have be the top in the part where it fastens together -- is the front on the dress with the short part  with the square-ish end on top or is the back that has the strap coming over the shoulder with the rounded edge on top? (I am sure that made sense to everyone)



The long straps come over the shoulder.  I have made dozens of them...it works the best in my opinion.  I put the buttonhole on the short one on the front and bring the longer ones over with the button on it (clear as mud?).

I have signed on twice now and keep losing my quotes.

Thanks to everyone on the compliments on the Bride/Groom MM shirts and the cake and of course on my DGDs.  We had so much fun doing the shower.

Wendy - Love the SS Class picture!  You must be the best SS teacher ever!

Darragh - the digitizer I bought mine from was Glitzistitches (I think that is how you spell it)

Wyomingmomof6 - Love the Mickey/Minnie outfits for the Big Give.  Those are absolutely precious.

And...
SarahNJ - What can I say...those girls just make me smile everytime I see their pictures.  The skirts are adorable.

Ellen - Super cute romper and skirt set.  I am waiting to find out if I am getting a cute little girl or boy so I know which way to make that romper.
Thanks for the tute on the pillowcases too.

And...I just have to tell on myself for all of you newbies that probably think those of us that have been sewing for ages never make mistakes.  Well, last week when I was doing the MM Bride/Groom shirts...I stitched out the entire Groom before realizing it was on the shirt upside down.  And then last night I did an applique that takes 2.1/2 hrs only to see the final outline come out somewhere other than around the objects it was suppose to be outlining.  It was about 1/4" off on all of it.  Apparently the shirt shifted just enough.  I am not convinced it wasn't a design flaw but I don't want to spend another 2.1/2 hrs doing it on something else to find out on stitch 28 of 29 that it is a design flaw.  THEN...I found out that it wasn't even the correct applique that I had done in the first place.  Yeah...we all have our days/weeks!


----------



## Blyssfull

Granna4679 said:


> And...I just have to tell on myself for all of you newbies that probably think those of us that have been sewing for ages never make mistakes.  Well, last week when I was doing the MM Bride/Groom shirts...I stitched out the entire Groom before realizing it was on the shirt upside down.  And then last night I did an applique that takes 2.1/2 hrs only to see the final outline come out somewhere other than around the objects it was suppose to be outlining.  It was about 1/4" off on all of it.  Apparently the shirt shifted just enough.  I am not convinced it wasn't a design flaw but I don't want to spend another 2.1/2 hrs doing it on something else to find out on stitch 28 of 29 that it is a design flaw.  THEN...I found out that it wasn't even the correct applique that I had done in the first place.  Yeah...we all have our days/weeks!



This does make me feel a little better. Although today I started a top for my daughter's Girl Scout trip to Savannah in May (They have some super cute Girl Scout fabric at Hobby Lobby, btw) and I bet I pinned that stupid pattern 3 or 4 times! I can't wait for that AHH HA! moment comes for me in sewing. I hope I can take some classes this summer. Sometimes reading patterns really makes me feel like it's all in latin (so sad I know)!!! 

Has anyone taken sewing classes before? Does anyone recommend the ones at Joann's? 


Thank you for sharing!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

ellenbenny said:


> Nope, not just you.
> 
> Let me try again.
> 
> LINK TO AIMEEG's Skirt Tutorial:
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40350211&postcount=1429




Thanks!  I'm going to try to whip one up tonight for Alexa to wear tomorrow!


----------



## NiniMorris

SallyfromDE said:


> Love the triplets and thier outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I had read once before that someone had used a small clipboard.
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE THEM!!
> 
> 
> 
> Our Home Goods is known as Marshalls. Do you have one of those? I noticed in JoAnnes, they had a small decorative one, and wondered about using that?





If you are talking about the metal mannequin...it has a very large decorative bow and flower on the waist area.  Unfortunately, hubby said it would be very difficult to take it off without compromising the structure....meaning it was more trouble than it was worth to do....at least for him.

I thought it would be easy to take off...if you get it let me know how it turns out!

Nini


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Many of the appliques seen on here were done on an embroidery machine but there is a tutorial on the first page on how to do appliques with a sewing machine.  Good luck!



Thanks! I will need more than luck...maybe a little pixie dust will help


----------



## Darragh

Granna4679 said:


> Darragh - the digitizer I bought mine from was Glitzistitches (I think that is how you spell it)
> 
> And...I just have to tell on myself for all of you newbies that probably think those of us that have been sewing for ages never make mistakes.  Well, last week when I was doing the MM Bride/Groom shirts...I stitched out the entire Groom before realizing it was on the shirt upside down.  And then last night I did an applique that takes 2.1/2 hrs only to see the final outline come out somewhere other than around the objects it was suppose to be outlining.  It was about 1/4" off on all of it.  Apparently the shirt shifted just enough.  I am not convinced it wasn't a design flaw but I don't want to spend another 2.1/2 hrs doing it on something else to find out on stitch 28 of 29 that it is a design flaw.  THEN...I found out that it wasn't even the correct applique that I had done in the first place.  Yeah...we all have our days/weeks!



Thanks so much for the pointer about Glitzystitches.  I liked that bride and groom but I was actually looking for these:






Hopefully somebody can tell me where to find the patterns for them.

Thanks


----------



## aboveH20

> And...I just have to tell on myself for all of you newbies that probably think those of us that have been sewing for ages never make mistakes.  Well, last week when I was doing the MM Bride/Groom shirts...I stitched out the entire Groom before realizing it was on the shirt upside down.  And then last night I did an applique that takes 2.1/2 hrs only to see the final outline come out somewhere other than around the objects it was suppose to be outlining.  It was about 1/4" off on all of it.  Apparently the shirt shifted just enough.  I am not convinced it wasn't a design flaw but I don't want to spend another 2.1/2 hrs doing it on something else to find out on stitch 28 of 29 that it is a design flaw.  THEN...I found out that it wasn't even the correct applique that I had done in the first place.  Yeah...we all have our days/weeks!



*0uch!*

Thanks, again, to Ellen for the photo-directions of the pillowcases for GKTW.  I made 12 today, but photobucket is having maintenance issues so I can't post them.  Now you all have something to look forward to tomorrow.   BTW, 12 isn't as much as it sounds like because you make four at a time.

In other news. . . did you hear on TV last night that Walmart is bringing back fabric and fishing licenses?  It said they did away with both departments six months ago in an effort to go "upscale" (Walmart, upscale ) and the experiemnt didn't pan out, so they're coming back.


----------



## hollybearsmom

hope that news about Walmart is nationwide and the change back to crafts come fast!


----------



## ellenbenny

aboveH20 said:


> *0uch!*
> 
> Thanks, again, to Ellen for the photo-directions of the pillowcases for GKTW.  I made 12 today, but photobucket is having maintenance issues so I can't post them.  Now you all have something to look forward to tomorrow.   BTW, 12 isn't as much as it sounds like because you make four at a time.
> 
> In other news. . . did you hear on TV last night that Walmart is bringing back fabric and fishing licenses?  It said they did away with both departments six months ago in an effort to go "upscale" (Walmart, upscale ) and the experiemnt didn't pan out, so they're coming back.




I completed my four pillowcases tonight too (that I started last night).  Did you find the tutorial helpful?  

Our Walmart closest to home still has fabric, but I do hope they bring it back in all of them.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I need you all to get chatty again.  I leave Friday morning and don't want to miss the jump.


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> *0uch!*
> 
> Thanks, again, to Ellen for the photo-directions of the pillowcases for GKTW.  I made 12 today, but photobucket is having maintenance issues so I can't post them.  Now you all have something to look forward to tomorrow.   BTW, 12 isn't as much as it sounds like because you make four at a time.
> 
> In other news. . . did you hear on TV last night that Walmart is bringing back fabric and fishing licenses?  It said they did away with both departments six months ago in an effort to go "upscale" (Walmart, upscale ) and the experiemnt didn't pan out, so they're coming back.



I don't have any solid color flannel for the pillow cases, but I have possibly two yards of Dragon Tales flannel that dd's old teacher gave me.  My next BG project and finishing up teacher's gifts for teacher's day is going to be all consuming for me right now anyway.  I'd love to see your pillows though.  I will get around to doing some eventually.

So classy Walmart didn't take off???!!!  We have one SuperWalmart that carries fabric and last time I was in there they had a whooping two Disney prints.  They have a small selection.  And the only other Walmart we have with fabric is in the process of converting to a SuperWalmart but the ladies promise me they are keeping fabric and have even told me where their new permanent location will be and already have their smaller cutting table.  The ladies there know me well.  However, once I went in at an odd time of the day and a gentleman cut my fabric and told me he gave me a little extra.  Usually I get one to two inches extra from the ladies ~ he gave me a quarter of a yard extra for each fabric!

And I would like to know why Wally feels fabric is not upscale?  Do they think we sew b/c we can't afford clothes?


----------



## billwendy

I so hope Walmart brings back fabric!! I'd be so happy. Although just on Sunday Night, I was in a Walmart in Quakertown, PA and their fabric was 50% off and was closing down. The poor lady that was cutting the fabric was so upset......


----------



## miprender

Granna4679 said:


> And...I just have to tell on myself for all of you newbies that probably think those of us that have been sewing for ages never make mistakes.  Well, last week when I was doing the MM Bride/Groom shirts...I stitched out the entire Groom before realizing it was on the shirt upside down.  And then last night I did an applique that takes 2.1/2 hrs only to see the final outline come out somewhere other than around the objects it was suppose to be outlining.  It was about 1/4" off on all of it.  Apparently the shirt shifted just enough.  I am not convinced it wasn't a design flaw but I don't want to spend another 2.1/2 hrs doing it on something else to find out on stitch 28 of 29 that it is a design flaw.  THEN...I found out that it wasn't even the correct applique that I had done in the first place.  Yeah...we all have our days/weeks!



 That stinks.



VBAndrea said:


> ISo classy Walmart didn't take off???!!!  We have one SuperWalmart that carries fabric and last time I was in there they had a whooping two Disney prints.  They have a small selection.  And the only other Walmart we have with fabric is in the process of converting to a SuperWalmart but the ladies promise me they are keeping fabric and have even told me where their new permanent location will be and already have their smaller cutting table.  The ladies there know me well.  However, once I went in at an odd time of the day and a gentleman cut my fabric and told me he gave me a little extra.  Usually I get one to two inches extra from the ladies ~ he gave me a quarter of a yard extra for each fabric!
> 
> And I would like to know why Wally feels fabric is not upscale?  Do they think we sew b/c we can't afford clothes?



 I didn't even notice they were trying to be upscale. Unfortunately the closest Walmart with fabric is 30 minutes away. (which is far for us in RI  )


----------



## cogero

Our Walmarts here are pathetic though the one I go to does have fabric but I don't think I have ever seen someone cutting it LOL. I have to try the one that is closest to me because that may have fabric but am not sure.

I am excited because I am going to Concord, NC in a few weeks and I plan on going to Hobby Lobby and Walmart there. 

When we move in 3 years I am so excited because we will be 10 miles from the WM headquarters and there are some nice WM in Arkansas.

I took a break from shirts today because of the fiasco yesterday though I did wash some.

I need to order or decide if I am going to just shop local for the Big Give.


----------



## billwendy

cogero said:


> Our Walmarts here are pathetic though the one I go to does have fabric but I don't think I have ever seen someone cutting it LOL. I have to try the one that is closest to me because that may have fabric but am not sure.
> 
> I am excited because I am going to Concord, NC in a few weeks and I plan on going to Hobby Lobby and Walmart there.
> 
> When we move in 3 years I am so excited because we will be 10 miles from the WM headquarters and there are some nice WM in Arkansas.
> 
> I took a break from shirts today because of the fiasco yesterday though I did wash some.
> 
> I need to order or decide if I am going to just shop local for the Big Give.



Chiara - do you know if you will be within driving distance to Mary Jo's Fabric Store? I hear it is amazing!!!!! I havent gotten to go there my self though!


----------



## PurpleEars

mphalens said:


> Oooh!  What size squares are those???  So you had the autographs done on paper and then digitized them, right?
> 
> My boys LOVE blankets ... so I'm thinking about having them each collect autographs on fabric squares this time and then making them each a quilt for Christmas   I just have to figure out the best way to actually GATHER the autographs on fabric since I can't go the embroidery route ... I know fabric markers ... but I just keep thinking about the poor characters big hands trying to sign squares of fabric ... what's the trick here?



Mine was done on 6x6 squares (finished size), so they started out as 6.5x6.5 squares with seam allowance. I just cut up 8.5x11 sheets of paper in half, put them in a small day planner binder and asked characters to sign them. I scanned them and resized them after I got home. The digitizing part was super easy using Stitch Era (available for free).

Since embrodiery is not available as an option right now, you can use precut pieces of fabric and ask characters to sign them. I heard people iron freezer paper to the back of the fabric for extra stiffness and clip the fabric/freezer paper onto a small clip board. I believe heat setting the signatures after you get back to the hotel will help the signatures to last.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Since the family has received these, I can post some things I did recently for a Big Give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Mouse dresses plus a diaper cover for baby sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching tees for Mom and Dad.
> 
> I had a lot of fun with these Minnie dresses.  Thanks for looking!



That is a wonderful set! Thank you so much for making them for this family!



aimeeg said:


> Here is a little Dug dress. It's for a little girl who loves UP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried to post this a couple of times but it never has popped up.



Wow. Awesome as usual. One of these days I think I will get myself the Vida pattern (even though I don't have anyone to make Vida's for!)



MinnieVanMom said:


> Thank you for doing so much for the family.  I love the mickey head theme carried through out all the clothing.  What pattern did you use for the little fold over purse?



Aww, thanks. The jewellery roll was modified from the one in the One Yard Wonders book. I just made it bigger to accommodate my Mickey bling.



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> QUESTION!!!for those that have or make A-lines-- which do you have be the top in the part where it fastens together -- is the front on the dress with the short part  with the square-ish end on top or is the back that has the strap coming over the shoulder with the rounded edge on top? (I am sure that made sense to everyone)



I made them with the straps with the buttons come over the back. The button holes are on the front side with the "square-ish" end.



teresajoy said:


> Princess Peanut Update!!!!
> 
> Little Brynlea is home from the hospital, FINALLY!!! And, her Mommy has had a chance to post pictures of the Give items they have received!! There are some ADORABLE pictures of the wonderful things sent! I know it would  mean an awful lot to Kristy if everyone (even if you didn't participate in this Give) could pop on over there and make a post.  She's had a  really rough couple  of weeks.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40703329&posted=1#post40703329
> 
> Thanks guys!



Thanks for the update! I need to go over there and say hi!



Blyssfull said:


> This does make me feel a little better. Although today I started a top for my daughter's Girl Scout trip to Savannah in May (They have some super cute Girl Scout fabric at Hobby Lobby, btw) and I bet I pinned that stupid pattern 3 or 4 times! I can't wait for that AHH HA! moment comes for me in sewing. I hope I can take some classes this summer. Sometimes reading patterns really makes me feel like it's all in latin (so sad I know)!!!
> 
> Has anyone taken sewing classes before? Does anyone recommend the ones at Joann's?
> 
> Thank you for sharing!



I have never been to a sewing class (other than Home Ec) so I can't provide any suggestions. Commerical patterns can look like they are written in Latin or Greek sometimes. You can always ask around here for help. If you get a chance to try out CarlaC's patterns on YMCT, I would highly recommend it as they are mini-sewing lessons. I learned something new from her patterns even though I have been sewing "on my own" using commerical patterns for years.



aboveH20 said:


> *0uch!*
> In other news. . . did you hear on TV last night that Walmart is bringing back fabric and fishing licenses?  It said they did away with both departments six months ago in an effort to go "upscale" (Walmart, upscale ) and the experiemnt didn't pan out, so they're coming back.



Hmmm. I wonder if that change is going to come to Canada as well?


----------



## mphalens

miprender said:


> That stinks.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even notice they were trying to be upscale. Unfortunately the closest Walmart with fabric is 30 minutes away. (which is far for us in RI  )



Which Walmart still has fabric in RI???? I haven't seen fabric in one in AGES back home!!!



cogero said:


> Our Walmarts here are pathetic though the one I go to does have fabric but I don't think I have ever seen someone cutting it LOL. I have to try the one that is closest to me because that may have fabric but am not sure.
> 
> I am excited because I am going to Concord, NC in a few weeks and I plan on going to Hobby Lobby and Walmart there.
> 
> When we move in 3 years I am so excited because we will be 10 miles from the WM headquarters and there are some nice WM in Arkansas.
> 
> I took a break from shirts today because of the fiasco yesterday though I did wash some.
> 
> I need to order or decide if I am going to just shop local for the Big Give.



Concord?  That's just up the road from me!  Well, from me it's about 30 minutes ... whatcha doin' there?



billwendy said:


> Chiara - do you know if you will be within driving distance to Mary Jo's Fabric Store? I hear it is amazing!!!!! I havent gotten to go there my self though!



Mary Jo's is about 30-40 minutes from Concord Mills Mall ... just down 85 to exit 21 (Concord Mills Mall is exit 49 off of 85) ... it IS amazing, but I think they MAYBE have 5 Disney fabrics ... The Walmart in Belmont (in between the two, but closer to Mary Jo's) has a GREAT selection though!!!!

I'm excited!  I bought the CarlaC patterns for the easy fit pants and bowling shirt, the Sis Boom pattern for the Meghan peasant dress, and the bandana hat pattern (can't remember who makes that one) ... so now I'm planning my fabric shopping excursion   Walmart in Belmont is my first stop since I know they have the biggest Disney selection I've seen at the best prices ... but Hobby Lobby, Hancock and Mary Jo's are all on my list   I just have to minimize my driving with the  gas prices!!!

Oh!  I figured out which Singer model my machine is ... and spent WAY too much time on You Tube last night watching some videos ... Singer 401 A.  I'm hoping to spend some time tomorrow playing with the different stitch settings ... because the things I saw were AMAZING!!!!


WooHoo!  This was my first ever "multi-quote" post and I did it right!!!! (I think!)


----------



## cogero

billwendy said:


> Chiara - do you know if you will be within driving distance to Mary Jo's Fabric Store? I hear it is amazing!!!!! I havent gotten to go there my self though!




It looks like it is on the other side of Charlotte from where I am but I may need to go there. Going to show it to my Mom and see if she may want to skip out on one of the classes and go play there while my Uncle is watching my son for me.


----------



## mphalens

PurpleEars said:


> Mine was done on 6x6 squares (finished size), so they started out as 6.5x6.5 squares with seam allowance. I just cut up 8.5x11 sheets of paper in half, put them in a small day planner binder and asked characters to sign them. I scanned them and resized them after I got home. The digitizing part was super easy using Stitch Era (available for free).
> 
> Since embrodiery is not available as an option right now, you can use precut pieces of fabric and ask characters to sign them. I heard people iron freezer paper to the back of the fabric for extra stiffness and clip the fabric/freezer paper onto a small clip board. I believe heat setting the signatures after you get back to the hotel will help the signatures to last.



Thanks!!!  I appreciate the help!!!


----------



## aimeeg

I was totally shocked at Walmart yesterday. I went to the "icky" Walmart. That is saying a lot because the nice Walmart is icky. Turns out the "icky" one was totally remodeled. They have a new craft section. Instead of bolts of fabric they have fabric in wrapped 2 yard cuts. It all hangs on peg boards. I was able to find the fabric I was looking for and the price was the same. It was very organized and very nice!


----------



## cogero

mphalens said:


> Concord?  That's just up the road from me!  Well, from me it's about 30 minutes ... whatcha doin' there?
> 
> 
> 
> Mary Jo's is about 30-40 minutes from Concord Mills Mall ... just down 85 to exit 21 (Concord Mills Mall is exit 49 off of 85) ... it IS amazing, but I think they MAYBE have 5 Disney fabrics ... The Walmart in Belmont (in between the two, but closer to Mary Jo's) has a GREAT selection though!!!!
> 
> 
> WooHoo!  This was my first ever "multi-quote" post and I did it right!!!! (I think!)




I am actually going to be right down the road from the Concord Mills Mall. I am going to an Artists Workshop at the Embassy Suites. This is my 4th year going it is a Mixed Media Artist thing by Donna Downey.

I will actually be back there in October for the Race with DH.


----------



## mphalens

cogero said:


> I am actually going to be right down the road from the Concord Mills Mall. I am going to an Artists Workshop at the Embassy Suites. This is my 4th year going it is a Mixed Media Artist thing by Donna Downey.
> 
> I will actually be back there in October for the Race with DH.



Very cool!!!  I'm happy to give you better directions to all the good fabric stops if you want them


----------



## cogero

Oh definately. I am pretty good at getting from the airport to Concord and the one Walmart we found. Though I think this trip we might bring the GPS with us or I will use my phone.


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

Questionok another aline question --- What do you do when you can see the back of the applique from one side through the fabric? Or the pattern of the one fabric through the other? Is the easiest way to add a layer of a solid between them - then you have 3 layers of fabric in the dress?


----------



## mphalens

cogero said:


> Oh definately. I am pretty good at getting from the airport to Concord and the one Walmart we found. Though I think this trip we might bring the GPS with us or I will use my phone.



If you're flying in and out of CLT the Belmont Walmart is only a couple of miles away ... and Mary Jo's not too much further


----------



## teresajoy

aboveH20 said:


> *0uch!*
> 
> Thanks, again, to Ellen for the photo-directions of the pillowcases for GKTW.  I made 12 today, but photobucket is having maintenance issues so I can't post them.  Now you all have something to look forward to tomorrow.   BTW, 12 isn't as much as it sounds like because you make four at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> In other news. . . did you hear on TV last night that Walmart is bringing back fabric and fishing licenses?  It said they did away with both departments six months ago in an effort to go "upscale" (Walmart, upscale ) and the experiemnt didn't pan out, so they're coming back.


I started a thread on the Big Give board for the pillows. When you get Photobucket to cooperate, I would  love it if you post some pictures there too. Thanks  for bringing this up and posting the links to the directions! I was really getting nowhere trying to contact GKTW myself.  

That is exciting news about the fabric departments!! I hope they start bringing more of them back. Around here, we have quite a few left with fabric, but I am always worried I'll walk in one day and it will all be gone!



VBAndrea said:


> So classy Walmart didn't take off???!!!
> And I would like to know why Wally feels fabric is not upscale?  Do they think we sew b/c we can't afford clothes?



Yah, whoda thunk Classy Walmart wouldn't make it????

Seriously, if they only realized how much we spend on fabric they'd be expanding the fabric  departments! 



mphalens said:


> Oh!  I figured out which Singer model my machine is ... and spent WAY too much time on You Tube last night watching some videos ... Singer 401 A.  I'm hoping to spend some time tomorrow playing with the different stitch settings ... because the things I saw were AMAZING!!!!
> [/COLOR]
> 
> WooHoo!  This was my first ever "multi-quote" post and I did it right!!!! (I think!)



Have fun with your machine!!! 

Yay on your multiquote!!



aimeeg said:


> I was totally shocked at Walmart yesterday. I went to the "icky" Walmart. That is saying a lot because the nice Walmart is icky. Turns out the "icky" one was totally remodeled. They have a new craft section. Instead of bolts of fabric they have fabric in wrapped 2 yard cuts. It all hangs on peg boards. I was able to find the fabric I was looking for and the price was the same. It was very organized and very nice!



That is good!!!  What did you get?


----------



## tinkerbell3747

Granna4679 said:


> And...I just have to tell on myself for all of you newbies that probably think those of us that have been sewing for ages never make mistakes.  Well, last week when I was doing the MM Bride/Groom shirts...I stitched out the entire Groom before realizing it was on the shirt upside down.  And then last night I did an applique that takes 2.1/2 hrs only to see the final outline come out somewhere other than around the objects it was suppose to be outlining.  It was about 1/4" off on all of it.  Apparently the shirt shifted just enough.  I am not convinced it wasn't a design flaw but I don't want to spend another 2.1/2 hrs doing it on something else to find out on stitch 28 of 29 that it is a design flaw.  THEN...I found out that it wasn't even the correct applique that I had done in the first place.  Yeah...we all have our days/weeks!



Thank you so much for this I feel alot better.  I just spent 2 evenings cutting out my next set of fabrics for the next pillowcase dress set.

Here are some pictures of my first project!  A pillowcase dress with fabric ties, easy fit "shorts" (Carla C's easy fits - shortened) and a reverseable headband.


----------



## teresajoy

Lydia woke up sick this morning, so I thought I'd make her a little something to try to cheer her up. 

So, here you go, my VERY FIRST crayon roll up!!! (get ready for way too many pictures of a crayon roll up!!!)

The Front:






The BACK!!!:






WITH Crayons!!! WOO HOOO!!!





Can you stand even MORE excitement?????

ROLLED UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





And, here is Lydia with it (this is her SUPER EXCITED!!! face)






I used my second new embroidery machine to make this in the hoop. I got the design for free after I joined this Yahoo Group: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/AA_PlanetApplique

And, thank you for all your advice on my embroidery machine! I'm so glad I returned the old one. This new one is (so far) working like a dream! I have not  had to adjust anything! I am very hopeful that this one is a keeper!


----------



## mommy2mrb

Hi everyone,

I would like to help out with the pillow project for GKTW...but since I don't sew, my contribution would be a GC for fabric....would someone like to be my sewing buddy?

let me know, I will get a GC and send it to you to buy the fabric I have JoAnns and Hancock Fabrics in my area! or could probably find one on -line for a store near you!

please send me a PM if you'd like to be my buddy!!!


----------



## teresajoy

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Thank you so much for this I feel alot better.  I just spent 2 evenings cutting out my next set of fabrics for the next pillowcase dress set.
> 
> Here are some pictures of my first project!  A pillowcase dress with fabric ties, easy fit "shorts" (Carla C's easy fits - shortened) and a reverseable headband.



These are really cute!!! What an adorable  set!


----------



## DMGeurts

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Thank you so much for this I feel alot better.  I just spent 2 evenings cutting out my next set of fabrics for the next pillowcase dress set.
> 
> Here are some pictures of my first project!  A pillowcase dress with fabric ties, easy fit "shorts" (Carla C's easy fits - shortened) and a reverseable headband.



Awww - this turned out adorable!  I really love the big Minnie dots with the mini dots.  



teresajoy said:


> Lydia woke up sick this morning, so I thought I'd make her a little something to try to cheer her up.
> 
> So, here you go, my VERY FIRST crayon roll up!!! (get ready for way too many pictures of a crayon roll up!!!)
> 
> The Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BACK!!!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WITH Crayons!!! WOO HOOO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you stand even MORE excitement?????
> 
> ROLLED UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, here is Lydia with it (this is her SUPER EXCITED!!! face)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used my second new embroidery machine to make this in the hoop. I got the design for free after I joined this Yahoo Group: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/AA_PlanetApplique
> 
> And, thank you for all your advice on my embroidery machine! I'm so glad I returned the old one. This new one is (so far) working like a dream! I have not  had to adjust anything! I am very hopeful that this one is a keeper!



Oh - she looks like she loves it!
I am so glad your machine is working better for you.  

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

mphalens said:


> Which Walmart still has fabric in RI???? I haven't seen fabric in one in AGES back home!!!


When I lived in RI two Walmarts still had fabric -- the one in North Kingstown and the SuperWalmart in Westerly.  That was 2.5 years ago though.  I only ever bought fabric there once to embellish a placemat for ds for school lunches.  Otherwise I didn't really sew back then.



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Thank you so much for this I feel alot better.  I just spent 2 evenings cutting out my next set of fabrics for the next pillowcase dress set.
> 
> Here are some pictures of my first project!  A pillowcase dress with fabric ties, easy fit "shorts" (Carla C's easy fits - shortened) and a reverseable headband.


Love everything!  You did fabulous for a first project!  Aren't the Easy Fits a breeze?  I made a pair yesterday for a friend and have another pair to whip up this morning.  They are great for pj bottoms as well.  My ds pretty lives in Easy Fit pj bottoms -- dd gets gowns from Portrait Peasant.



teresajoy said:


> Lydia woke up sick this morning, so I thought I'd make her a little something to try to cheer her up.
> 
> So, here you go, my VERY FIRST crayon roll up!!! (get ready for way too many pictures of a crayon roll up!!!)
> 
> The Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BACK!!!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WITH Crayons!!! WOO HOOO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you stand even MORE excitement?????
> 
> ROLLED UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, here is Lydia with it (this is her SUPER EXCITED!!! face)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used my second new embroidery machine to make this in the hoop. I got the design for free after I joined this Yahoo Group: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/AA_PlanetApplique
> 
> And, thank you for all your advice on my embroidery machine! I'm so glad I returned the old one. This new one is (so far) working like a dream! I have not  had to adjust anything! I am very hopeful that this one is a keeper!



It's flawless!  It truely looks perfect!  And sick Lydia looks happy which is the most important factor in the equation.

I'm so glad your new machine is working.  I am soooo tempted, but I also *need* a new stove and microwave to match our new frig and dishwasher.  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## dianemom2

aimeeg said:


> I was totally shocked at Walmart yesterday. I went to the "icky" Walmart. That is saying a lot because the nice Walmart is icky. Turns out the "icky" one was totally remodeled. They have a new craft section. Instead of bolts of fabric they have fabric in wrapped 2 yard cuts. It all hangs on peg boards. I was able to find the fabric I was looking for and the price was the same. It was very organized and very nice!



This is what our Walmart has had for the past year or so.  The prices are pretty good.  Selection is ok.  They have some Disney fabrics but because our Walmart is so busy (it is the only one in the whole county!) the fabric sells out pretty frequently.  I wish they would bring back all the fabric on the bolts!


----------



## cogero

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Thank you so much for this I feel alot better.  I just spent 2 evenings cutting out my next set of fabrics for the next pillowcase dress set.
> 
> Here are some pictures of my first project!  A pillowcase dress with fabric ties, easy fit "shorts" (Carla C's easy fits - shortened) and a reverseable headband.



This is just lovely. My DD loves the pillowcase style but wants some tops so I guess I need to really do one of those tutorials.



teresajoy said:


> Lydia woke up sick this morning, so I thought I'd make her a little something to try to cheer her up.
> 
> So, here you go, my VERY FIRST crayon roll up!!! (get ready for way too many pictures of a crayon roll up!!!)
> 
> The Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BACK!!!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WITH Crayons!!! WOO HOOO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you stand even MORE excitement?????
> 
> ROLLED UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, here is Lydia with it (this is her SUPER EXCITED!!! face)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used my second new embroidery machine to make this in the hoop. I got the design for free after I joined this Yahoo Group: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/AA_PlanetApplique
> 
> And, thank you for all your advice on my embroidery machine! I'm so glad I returned the old one. This new one is (so far) working like a dream! I have not  had to adjust anything! I am very hopeful that this one is a keeper!



Have fun with the embroidery machine I love mine. I just need to remember to look at the pictures on the machine to make sure I have my shirts hooped the right way.

Love the crayon roll up I want to try those some day.


----------



## NiniMorris

On the question of the Aline straps...since I have a rapidly growing grand daughter and 10 year old daughter....I always sew the button to the strap and the button hole to the front of the dress...that way, it is easy to move the button a bit up or down for a better fit.  I sometimes make the strap a bit longer than the pattern calls for.  We can always use a little extra wiggle room!

I alsways use the Tender Touch on the back of the appliques when I am doing something non-reversible...keeps the applique from being scratchy...so I would think that would help keep the applique from showing through the 'reverse' side.  In fact, when I make a Simply Sweet, with an applique on the bodice, I do not use the interlining portion, and never have a problem with it showing through.

Although I do have problems occasionally selecting two fabrics that don't show through...maybe I should have gone back and read your post again.  That may be what you were asking.  After all I did read it before I had my first cup of coffee!

This running a business stuff is hard...way too many decisions!  I have sold all but one of my daughter's dresses from our last two trips to Disney on that resell site on Facebook.  Prior to that I was barely breaking even.  With these sales I am finally way in the black!  now I have a little wiggle room to make some business decisions.  I had given myself until the end of April to make 'money' or I was going to quit and just sew for fun. 

Now that I am 'there' it is time to make some decisions about how I want to proceed...so many of you have made those decisions already.Your businesses have taken off, you've found your 'niche',  and you've found your delivery system.  

OK...enough rambling!  

I have seen so many wonderful things on here, and so many great tutorials!  It has made me want to get more creative.  I have so many ideas and so little time!  Now...what do I want to start with?





Nini


----------



## snubie

mphalens said:


> Hilarious!!!  I don't miss it, but my kids LOVE it - Mimi sends them Autocrat syrup several times a year
> It's great - except when Sheriff Shortstuff decided he was going to fix his own and I found myself with a Coffee Syrup Lake in my kitchen   I had to sacrifice an old bath towel to clean it all up



Coffee milk?!?!?    Yum!!!  I am a relocated Rhode Islander too.  Although I only live about 2 hours from home.


----------



## chellewashere

SarahJN said:


> TMTQ!!!  As usual, I'm behind in everything.
> 
> I managed to shorten the elastic in the skirts in time for the girls' birthday party.  Grammy doing the hand applique on the shirts just did not work out.  That is not a skill you can acquire in 2 sittings and she picked up this cold/cough that we've all had.
> 
> Anyway, here are the girls in their birthday outfits.   They have now asked me for a red Minnie dress, a pink Minnie dress, a Belle dress, a Cinderella dress, a pink Cinderella dress, etc, etc.    Sure, I'll whip those up tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apr10 by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Beautiful smiles!! What a bunch of cuties


tinkerbell3747 said:


> Thank you so much for this I feel alot better.  I just spent 2 evenings cutting out my next set of fabrics for the next pillowcase dress set.
> 
> Here are some pictures of my first project!  A pillowcase dress with fabric ties, easy fit "shorts" (Carla C's easy fits - shortened) and a reverseable headband.


Love the headband so darn cute


teresajoy said:


> And, here is Lydia with it (this is her SUPER EXCITED!!! face)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used my second new embroidery machine to make this in the hoop. I got the design for free after I joined this Yahoo Group: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/AA_PlanetApplique
> 
> And, thank you for all your advice on my embroidery machine! I'm so glad I returned the old one. This new one is (so far) working like a dream! I have not  had to adjust anything! I am very hopeful that this one is a keeper!



So cute...I have got to get on this in the hoop stuff


----------



## DMGeurts

NiniMorris said:


> This running a business stuff is hard...way too many decisions!  I have sold all but one of my daughter's dresses from our last two trips to Disney on that resell site on Facebook.  Prior to that I was barely breaking even.  With these sales I am finally way in the black!  now I have a little wiggle room to make some business decisions.  I had given myself until the end of April to make 'money' or I was going to quit and just sew for fun.
> 
> Now that I am 'there' it is time to make some decisions about how I want to proceed...so many of you have made those decisions already.Your businesses have taken off, you've found your 'niche',  and you've found your delivery system.
> Nini



I would have to agree with you Nini... it's not easy.  I am so glad you are finally in the black - it's a great feeling!    It seems that my Etsy store goes in spurts - I went a few weeks with out selling anything, and in 2 days I sold out.  It's weird.  I was procrastinating on finishing up a few different outfits, and now I need to hustle to get them listed because I don't want to have nothing in the shop.

I think people are still afraid to spend their $$ - and I can't say that I blame them, I am the same way.  I don't feel like I have a niche - I wish I did.  I've had so many people say that they love my outfits, but when it comes right down to it - I know they are expensive - but I put so much work into them - I feel like I should be selling them for more, but I just can't put that price tag on them.

Since DH is building me a sewing room - I had to take some of my earned sewing $$ and put it into buying counter tops and next week I am going to buy some cabinets for under them.  I_ could_ keep sewing on the diningroom table, but to be honest - with 2 machines (and dreams of adding a 3rd) it's almost impossible.  I would love to stay in the black all the time - but I think it will be a while before I am... and then there is always the cost of supplies.  It seems like it's never ending.

I totally feel your pain.   

D~


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

ellenbenny said:


> And big sister outfit using AimeeG's skirt tutorial:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to keep up now that I am back.  Thanks for looking!



Where did you get this flower applique?


teresajoy said:


> That is exciting news about the fabric departments!! I hope they start bringing more of them back. Around here, we have quite a few left with fabric, but I am always worried I'll walk in one day and it will all be gone!
> 
> ?



Which ones still have fabric?


For those of you who order from jiffy shirts:
I have a customer that wants a more fitted shirt for her 8 year old.  which fitted shirts do you guys order from jiffy shirts or do you get them from somewhere else?  The one I was thinking about from jiffy said they can be short and run small so I am nervous about it.  This mom wants a size 7 (M).


----------



## aboveH20

ellenbenny said:


> I completed my four pillowcases tonight too (that I started last night).  Did you find the tutorial helpful?



Yes!  I also scribbled some notes to myself as I went along.  I figure the true test will be if I can come back in six months and make one.  I made three sets yesterday and was getting ready for No. 4 when I saw a blemish in the flannel.  Fortunately I just got it Monday at Joann so I'll take it back and buy a bunch more while it's still 50% off.  Since you only need 12" of the "novelty" print I figure it's a good opportunity to use some fabrics from my stash.



VBAndrea said:


> And I would like to know why Wally feels fabric is not upscale?  Do they think we sew b/c we can't afford clothes?







billwendy said:


> I so hope Walmart brings back fabric!! I'd be so happy. Although just on Sunday Night, I was in a Walmart in Quakertown, PA and their fabric was 50% off and was closing down. The poor lady that was cutting the fabric was so upset......



Interesting.



cogero said:


> Our Walmarts here are pathetic though the one I go to does have fabric but I don't think I have ever seen someone cutting it LOL. I have to try the one that is closest to me because that may have fabric but am not sure.
> 
> I am excited because I am going to Concord, NC in a few weeks and I plan on going to Hobby Lobby and Walmart there.



Just north of Albany we got a new Hobby Lobby in February.  I went there last Thursday and the place was deserted.  I wonder how long it can stay open.

Here's my "travel agent" question for you.  First, I know Long Island is thus named because it is long (120+ miles) so I know you haven't been every where there is to go, but have you ever been to Sagamore Hill in Oyster Bay?  Theodore Roosevelt's home?  I want to see it and then continue on to Montauk.  I'm trying to figure out if it's worthwhile and if I can do it all in just one overnight. 



			
				mphalens;40709742
[FONT="Comic Sans MS" said:
			
		

> WooHoo!  This was my first ever "multi-quote" post and I did it right!!!! (I think!)[/FONT]



   

(Everyone needs a cheerleader.)



teresajoy said:


> I started a thread on the Big Give board for the pillows. When you get Photobucket to cooperate, I would  love it if you post some pictures there too. Thanks  for bringing this up and posting the links to the directions! I was really getting nowhere trying to contact GKTW myself.



Great!  I tried again this morning and still can't upload photos.  The site says only a small percentage are affected by whatever maintenance they're doing, but I guess I'm part of the elite few.



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Here are some pictures of my first project!  A pillowcase dress with fabric ties, easy fit "shorts" (Carla C's easy fits - shortened) and a reverseable headband.



Perfect.  The day I don't love Minnie dots is the day the music stops!



teresajoy said:


> Lydia woke up sick this morning, so I thought I'd make her a little something to try to cheer her up.
> 
> So, here you go, my VERY FIRST crayon roll up!!! (get ready for way too many pictures of a crayon roll up!!!)
> 
> The Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BACK!!!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WITH Crayons!!! WOO HOOO!!!



If you REALLY want to be cheered up I'll post a photo of the first crayon roll up I made.  (I have a habit of making things just because I want to see how it's done.)  It will give you a good laugh and make you feel even better about the one you made.



NiniMorris said:


> This running a business stuff is hard...way too many decisions!  I have sold all but one of my daughter's dresses from our last two trips to Disney on that resell site on Facebook.  Prior to that I was barely breaking even.  With these sales I am finally way in the black!  now I have a little wiggle room to make some business decisions.  I had given myself until the end of April to make 'money' or I was going to quit and just sew for fun.
> 
> 
> Nini




I was interested to read your comments.  I'm not thinking of selling, but when I make something it's usually so labor intensive I wonder how people can charge enough to make it worth their while.  I don't mean to start a controversy, but I can see why clothing is made off-shore where the labor prices are much less.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

teresajoy said:


> These are really cute!!! What an adorable  set!





DMGeurts said:


> Awww - this turned out adorable!  I really love the big Minnie dots with the mini dots.
> D~



Thanks!  I stood in the store looking at them together for at least 30 mins...kind of second guessing myself. My line of thought was the black/white dot was a bit to small but it was all our little fabric store had so....  Once I got the front of the dress put together I was in love....



VBAndrea said:


> Love everything!  You did fabulous for a first project!  Aren't the Easy Fits a breeze?  I made a pair yesterday for a friend and have another pair to whip up this morning.  They are great for pj bottoms as well.  My ds pretty lives in Easy Fit pj bottoms -- dd gets gowns from Portrait Peasant.



Thanks so much, you guys are doing wonders for motivation.  I had to re-do one of the side seams last night.  She wore this dress to church last Sunday and so the photo shows a dress fresh out the wash.  I noticed one of the side seams (french seams) did not conceal the raw edge properly.  I easy fixed it with a second rox of stitching just outside the seam.

I  LOVE LOVE LOVE Carla C's patterns and have since purchased the Easy Fit Tween- Adult (my son is impatiently waiting on pj pants) Peaseant, Cathy, Marsia, and Simply Sweet - Carla was nice enough to help me figure out how to upsize the Simply Sweet....

I whiped up the Easy Fits in about 2 hours maybe a little less - Sew easy...



cogero said:


> This is just lovely. My DD loves the pillowcase style but wants some tops so I guess I need to really do one of those tutorials.



Thanks! I want a pillowcase top now too!  we have a surprise trip coming up in August hence the minnie dots....maybe I'll make myself a minnie dot pillowcase top.

I am hoping to get several more dresses made in time for that trip.

I had so much fun making this project I am definately going to keep sewing....sounds strange but this was my way of winding down after long days at the office and I look foward to starting the new pillowcase set tonight....this weekend its all about getting some more fabric for DS Pj bottoms and fabric for the Cathy dress /or Simply Sweet can't decide which to do first?  Any thoughts?


----------



## woodkins

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Where did you get this flower applique?
> 
> 
> Which ones still have fabric?
> 
> 
> For those of you who order from jiffy shirts:
> I have a customer that wants a more fitted shirt for her 8 year old.  which fitted shirts do you guys order from jiffy shirts or do you get them from somewhere else?  The one I was thinking about from jiffy said they can be short and run small so I am nervous about it.  This mom wants a size 7 (M).



The bella brand girls tee shirts are a fitted style. I would go up at least one size as they do tend to run on the smaller size. The rabbit skins brand is horrible in my opinion, insanely tiny and shrink to nothing.


----------



## jessica52877

teresajoy said:


> Lydia woke up sick this morning, so I thought I'd make her a little something to try to cheer her up.
> 
> So, here you go, my VERY FIRST crayon roll up!!! (get ready for way too many pictures of a crayon roll up!!!)
> 
> And, here is Lydia with it (this is her SUPER EXCITED!!! face)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used my second new embroidery machine to make this in the hoop. I got the design for free after I joined this Yahoo Group: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/AA_PlanetApplique
> 
> And, thank you for all your advice on my embroidery machine! I'm so glad I returned the old one. This new one is (so far) working like a dream! I have not  had to adjust anything! I am very hopeful that this one is a keeper!



I didn't realize you got your new embroidery machine! No wonder you have been MIA! Love the crayon roll up! I just LOVE making them for some reason! I meant to join that yahoo group the other day too so thanks for reminding me. I wondered if anyone did yahoo groups anymore. That is how I learned so much about my machine way back when! 

Lydia is adorable as always!



mommy2mrb said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would like to help out with the pillow project for GKTW...but since I don't sew, my contribution would be a GC for fabric....would someone like to be my sewing buddy?
> 
> let me know, I will get a GC and send it to you to buy the fabric I have JoAnns and Hancock Fabrics in my area! or could probably find one on -line for a store near you!



I bet if you had a nice simple sewing machine you would be able to make these and get the sewing itch!! You are so sweet though!



DMGeurts said:


> I would have to agree with you Nini... it's not easy.  I am so glad you are finally in the black - it's a great feeling!    It seems that my Etsy store goes in spurts - I went a few weeks with out selling anything, and in 2 days I sold out.  It's weird.  I was procrastinating on finishing up a few different outfits, and now I need to hustle to get them listed because I don't want to have nothing in the shop.
> 
> I think people are still afraid to spend their $$ - and I can't say that I blame them, I am the same way.  I don't feel like I have a niche - I wish I did.  I've had so many people say that they love my outfits, but when it comes right down to it - I know they are expensive - but I put so much work into them - I feel like I should be selling them for more, but I just can't put that price tag on them.
> 
> Since DH is building me a sewing room - I had to take some of my earned sewing $$ and put it into buying counter tops and next week I am going to buy some cabinets for under them.  I_ could_ keep sewing on the diningroom table, but to be honest - with 2 machines (and dreams of adding a 3rd) it's almost impossible.  I would love to stay in the black all the time - but I think it will be a while before I am... and then there is always the cost of supplies.  It seems like it's never ending.
> 
> I totally feel your pain.
> 
> D~



Etsy seems to always go in spurts! It is so odd! I need a bigger sewing room! I just use the kitchen and living room too, along with part of the basement! I call it the sewing house! 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Which ones still have fabric?
> 
> 
> For those of you who order from jiffy shirts:
> I have a customer that wants a more fitted shirt for her 8 year old.  which fitted shirts do you guys order from jiffy shirts or do you get them from somewhere else?  The one I was thinking about from jiffy said they can be short and run small so I am nervous about it.  This mom wants a size 7 (M).



I don't even bother with jiffy shirts for fitting girls! Bella is a choice but the sizes are more crazy then rabbit skins! I hunt at the mall usually (old navy is my 1st choice).



aboveH20 said:


> Yes!  I also scribbled some notes to myself as I went along.  I figure the true test will be if I can come back in six months and make one.  I made three sets yesterday and was getting ready for No. 4 when I saw a blemish in the flannel.  Fortunately I just got it Monday at Joann so I'll take it back and buy a bunch more while it's still 50% off.  Since you only need 12" of the "novelty" print I figure it's a good opportunity to use some fabrics from my stash.
> 
> I was interested to read your comments.  I'm not thinking of selling, but when I make something it's usually so labor intensive I wonder how people can charge enough to make it worth their while.  I don't mean to start a controversy, but I can see why clothing is made off-shore where the labor prices are much less.



I heart hobby lobby! 

Umm, I sometimes wonder if I make any money and I know if I pay myself hourly I don't BUT the smiles and satisfaction is awesome! I do make money if I don't count my time though. 



aboveH20 said:


> *0uch!*
> 
> Thanks, again, to Ellen for the photo-directions of the pillowcases for GKTW.  I made 12 today, but photobucket is having maintenance issues so I can't post them.  Now you all have something to look forward to tomorrow.   BTW, 12 isn't as much as it sounds like because you make four at a time.
> 
> In other news. . . did you hear on TV last night that Walmart is bringing back fabric and fishing licenses?  It said they did away with both departments six months ago in an effort to go "upscale" (Walmart, upscale ) and the experiemnt didn't pan out, so they're coming back.



I hope they bring back the fabric. I have probably 12 walmarts I can get to within an hour (usual traveling time) and there is crap at all of them. None have t's in except the one I already bought from!! Two have horrible little fabric departments if you want to call them that. I don't! They don't reorder anything! And NONE have the precut stuff!!! I am pretty easily pleased and willing to travel! I know the walmart 2 miles from here probably lost a ton of $ when the fabric department left! I bought that stuff by the bolt and it was always packed!!



PurpleEars said:


> I have never been to a sewing class (other than Home Ec) so I can't provide any suggestions. Commerical patterns can look like they are written in Latin or Greek sometimes. You can always ask around here for help. If you get a chance to try out CarlaC's patterns on YMCT, I would highly recommend it as they are mini-sewing lessons. I learned something new from her patterns even though I have been sewing "on my own" using commerical patterns for years.



I just make up my own directions on commercial patterns! LOL! I don't think I'll ever have the need to use one again with YCMT and Carla!



Adi12982 said:


> For those of you with those cute metal dress forms (AHEM Aimme and Jessica) - where did you get them?  They are adorable!



Hobby Lobby! Mine is just a little decorative one (and Aimee's too) but they work! Mine I would say fits a 2t-4t best. It is actually super small.



SallyfromDE said:


> Our Home Goods is known as Marshalls. Do you have one of those? I noticed in JoAnnes, they had a small decorative one, and wondered about using that?





gerberdaisy1234 said:


> I am still in awe of all the wonderful talent here!
> 
> I wonder if I start studying at your feet if I would be able to make something half as awesome for my grandchildren some day (I have lots of time to learn since my children are only 8 and 12)
> 
> Do you cut the appliqués out by hand or do you use a special machine? Is there a good place to learn how to do this or is it a secret only passed down to the ultra talented?



I cut them by hand! Heathersue has an awesome tutorial on the first page! 



ellenbenny said:


> I have now posted the instructions and mailing address for the Give Kids the World Pillow Program to my blog along with the tutorial I did with pictures:
> http://ellenbenny.blogspot.com/2011/04/give-kids-world-pillow-program-info-i.html



Thanks Ellen!



aboveH20 said:


> Fabric for the pillows does *NOT* have to be pre-washed.  I did not specifically ask if it's okay to use pre-washed fabric, but I'm sure that it would be fine as well.



Thanks! I almost stopped reading because it is after 10 and I haven't done anything ALL morning long!! But was trying to see if this was answered.


----------



## ellenbenny

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Where did you get this flower applique?




I got the flower applique from a set called Spring Fever Applique from Designs by Juju.


----------



## cydswipe

... well the machine has arrived.... I am nervously looking at the box, have not opened it yet!

I'm working on a garage sale for this Fri/ Sat.  Recently my hair accessories have gone into a local "destination" gift shop @ a restaurant off a gravel road in the middle of nowhere!  Wait times on Sat nights are up to 2 hours... high traffic restaurant!  )  I need to get things ready for her for the weekend.

I have my supplies from marathon en route!

... so this pushes me opening the box until Sat night, at the earliest.  

So here's my question(s)
1.  what were your first time mistakes?!?!

2.  what is a good first project... I have loads of ribbon for bows and stuff

3.  any other thoughts/ suggestions?


Thanks ladies!  Another gadget for me to figure out.  My husband thinks I am crazy !  I have a cricut I rarely use.  I just "had to have" Sure Crops a Lot program for the cricut.  Still have NO idea how to use THAT... now an embroidery machine!  I better get this up and going before he cuts me off!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

cydswipe said:


> ... well the machine has arrived.... I am nervously looking at the box, have not opened it yet!
> 
> I'm working on a garage sale for this Fri/ Sat.  Recently my hair accessories have gone into a local "destination" gift shop @ a restaurant off a gravel road in the middle of nowhere!  Wait times on Sat nights are up to 2 hours... high traffic restaurant!  )  I need to get things ready for her for the weekend.
> 
> I have my supplies from marathon en route!
> 
> ... so this pushes me opening the box until Sat night, at the earliest.
> 
> So here's my question(s)
> 1.  what were your first time mistakes?!?!
> 
> 2.  what is a good first project... I have loads of ribbon for bows and stuff
> 
> 3.  any other thoughts/ suggestions?
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies!  Another gadget for me to figure out.  My husband thinks I am crazy !  I have a cricut I rarely use.  I just "had to have" Sure Crops a Lot program for the cricut.  Still have NO idea how to use THAT... now an embroidery machine!  I better get this up and going before he cuts me off!!!




I have made so many mistakes it is hard to say which one.  
I like something simple and easy, it depends on your level of skill.
Have fun.  Don't forget to post pictures of your new machine.


----------



## Marianne0310

Blyssfull said:


> This does make me feel a little better. Although today I started a top for my daughter's Girl Scout trip to Savannah in May (They have some super cute Girl Scout fabric at Hobby Lobby, btw) and I bet I pinned that stupid pattern 3 or 4 times! I can't wait for that AHH HA! moment comes for me in sewing. I hope I can take some classes this summer. Sometimes reading patterns really makes me feel like it's all in latin (so sad I know)!!!
> 
> Has anyone taken sewing classes before? Does anyone recommend the ones at Joann's?
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing!



I love the Girl Scout fabric that I bought from Hobby Lobby. I'm not sure we have the same fabric, but I had to cut my pattern pieces going in one direction.  


Take care,
Marianne


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Here is what I stayed up finishing until all hours of the night!  I ruined the first shirt so I chopped the arms off of a long-sleeved brown t-shirt for Alexa.  The skirt is Aimeeg's tutorial that ellenben kindly reposted!






Not the best pic because I took it with my cell phone.  My camera is out of memory!

Thanks to all for the compliments on the Minnie dresses!


----------



## Adi12982

I need my sewing Disney friends to help me out with a personal dilemma I am having. . . 

Guess I should preface this, for those that don't know me, with the fact taht I live in Miami.  We take a few weekend trips a year to WDW and as of late, take a week long trip in December.  So, we already have planned 4 days in October for DD's birthday and a week staying AKLV's Jambo House in December, and will probably do a weekend trip in June. 

Now to the "dilemma" - DH will be going out of town for work in May for a week.  I was dreading staying home alone all week and decided it would be a great idea to put my annual passes to good use and head up M-F of the week he is gone.  Then a couple weeks ago I was in the Viking dealership at the JoAnn's that is further north from me (Not MY Joann's  ) admiring the machine's I'll never be able to afford.  THEN the guy tells me they have a newer machine that has a hoop bigger than 6x 10 ( like 6.5 x 11-ish) that is  $1399 and one that is similar in hoops but has a screen for $2399.  They said they'll teach me how to use my machine and if I ever have issues I can bring it in and they'll help me. I've been REALLY wanting a bigger hoop, and I'm over my "starter" machine the Singer Futura 350ce.  Anyhow, I cannot justify spending on both.  It HAS to be one or the other.  Which should I choose?  HELP ME!  If I get the machine and don't go to Disney I can just spend time with my family - my brother and his wife have offered to come stay with me some nights.  UGH - opinions please


----------



## teresajoy

VBAndrea said:


> It's flawless!  It truely looks perfect!  And sick Lydia looks happy which is the most important factor in the equation.
> 
> I'm so glad your new machine is working.  I am soooo tempted, but I also *need* a new stove and microwave to match our new frig and dishwasher.  Decisions, decisions.


Awww thanks! It was fun to be able to make her a little something that made her smile. 

I wish I had sent the first one back sooner! I knew something wasn't right, but kept thinking it must be  me. (usually it is!)

We need a new stove and the dishwasher hasn't worked in 4 or maybe 5 years now. Come on Andrea, where are your priorities!!!  



DMGeurts said:


> Oh - she looks like she loves it!
> I am so glad your machine is working better for you.
> 
> D~


Thanks! 


cogero said:


> Love the crayon roll up I want to try those some day.


Thanks! This one was really easy, since it was in the hoop. You should try out this pattern. 



snubie said:


> Coffee milk?!?!?    Yum!!!  I am a relocated Rhode Islander too.  Although I only live about 2 hours from home.



Ok, I have to know, WHAT is coffee milk???



chellewashere said:


> So cute...I have got to get on this in the hoop stuff



It was pretty fun. 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Which ones still have fabric?



Three Rivers (let me know if you go there!), Sturgis, and 9th street (off of West Main) in Kalamazoo. I think some in Indiana  still do too, but the more gas prices go up, the further away I live from the border!!! 



aboveH20 said:


> Great!  I tried again this morning and still can't upload photos.  The site says only a small percentage are affected by whatever maintenance they're doing, but I guess I'm part of the elite few.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect.  The day I don't love Minnie dots is the day the music stops!
> 
> 
> 
> If you REALLY want to be cheered up I'll post a photo of the first crayon roll up I made.  (I have a habit of making things just because I want to see how it's done.)  It will give you a good laugh and make you feel even better about the one you made.
> .



It seems like the Photobucket thing is affecting quite a few accounts!

I love that about the Minnie Dots!!!

I would love to see your first crayon roll up!!! I really don't sew straight lines well, so I waited until I got a 5x7 hoop and had the machine do all the work for me! 



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Thanks!  I stood in the store looking at them together for at least 30 mins...kind of second guessing myself. My line of thought was the black/white dot was a bit to small but it was all our little fabric store had so....  Once I got the front of the dress put together I was in love....
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much, you guys are doing wonders for motivation.  I had to re-do one of the side seams last night.  She wore this dress to church last Sunday and so the photo shows a dress fresh out the wash.  I noticed one of the side seams (french seams) did not conceal the raw edge properly.  I easy fixed it with a second rox of stitching just outside the seam.
> 
> I  LOVE LOVE LOVE Carla C's patterns and have since purchased the Easy Fit Tween- Adult (my son is impatiently waiting on pj pants) Peaseant, Cathy, Marsia, and Simply Sweet - Carla was nice enough to help me figure out how to upsize the Simply Sweet....
> 
> I whiped up the Easy Fits in about 2 hours maybe a little less - Sew easy...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I want a pillowcase top now too!  we have a surprise trip coming up in August hence the minnie dots....maybe I'll make myself a minnie dot pillowcase top.
> 
> I am hoping to get several more dresses made in time for that trip.
> 
> I had so much fun making this project I am definately going to keep sewing....sounds strange but this was my way of winding down after long days at the office and I look foward to starting the new pillowcase set tonight....this weekend its all about getting some more fabric for DS Pj bottoms and fabric for the Cathy dress /or Simply Sweet can't decide which to do first?  Any thoughts?



Carla is a sweetheart, isn't she!!

I have done that many times in Joanns, just holding up fabric and staring at it. I'm sure the ladies in there think I'm nuts half the time. I will have bolts of fabrics draped all over trying to decide! (Don't worry, I roll it all back up nicely and put it back!) 



jessica52877 said:


> I didn't realize you got your new embroidery machine! No wonder you have been MIA! Love the crayon roll up! I just LOVE making them for some reason! I meant to join that yahoo group the other day too so thanks for reminding me. I wondered if anyone did yahoo groups anymore. That is how I learned so much about my machine way back when!
> 
> Lydia is adorable as always!



Yes, my machine came the other day! They delivered it SIDEWAYS! I wasn't happy about that, but it doesn't seem to have affected how it works. I did have to reattach the threader (thankfully I still  had my old machine, so I just looked at that to figure out how to do it).  I shouldn't have fought with the other one for as long as I did, this one sews really nicely. 

Thanks for the Lydia compliment! I think she's pretty cute myself! 



cydswipe said:


> ... well the machine has arrived.... I am nervously looking at the box, have not opened it yet!
> 
> I'm working on a garage sale for this Fri/ Sat.  Recently my hair accessories have gone into a local "destination" gift shop @ a restaurant off a gravel road in the middle of nowhere!  Wait times on Sat nights are up to 2 hours... high traffic restaurant!  )  I need to get things ready for her for the weekend.
> 
> I have my supplies from marathon en route!
> 
> ... so this pushes me opening the box until Sat night, at the earliest.
> 
> So here's my question(s)
> 1.  what were your first time mistakes?!?!
> 
> 2.  what is a good first project... I have loads of ribbon for bows and stuff
> 
> 3.  any other thoughts/ suggestions?
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies!  Another gadget for me to figure out.  My husband thinks I am crazy !  I have a cricut I rarely use.  I just "had to have" Sure Crops a Lot program for the cricut.  Still have NO idea how to use THAT... now an embroidery machine!  I better get this up and going before he cuts me off!!!




If it doesn't sew right, send it back! That's my best advice! 

When you are changing thread, make sure you lift the presser foot up so the thread slides out instead of breaking in the tension disks.  I also have to have it up when I use the auto-threader or it doesn't work right (perhaps that's listed in the manual, but I didn't see it while I was skimming through)

Have fun!


----------



## ellenbenny

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here is what I stayed up finishing until all hours of the night!  I ruined the first shirt so I chopped the arms off of a long-sleeved brown t-shirt for Alexa.  The skirt is Aimeeg's tutorial that ellenben kindly reposted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best pic because I took it with my cell phone.  My camera is out of memory!
> 
> Thanks to all for the compliments on the Minnie dresses!



Love the outfits and the skirt came out great!! Is that design digitized with the wording, or did you have to add it yourself?



Adi12982 said:


> I need my sewing Disney friends to help me out with a personal dilemma I am having. . .
> 
> Guess I should preface this, for those that don't know me, with the fact taht I live in Miami.  We take a few weekend trips a year to WDW and as of late, take a week long trip in December.  So, we already have planned 4 days in October for DD's birthday and a week staying AKLV's Jambo House in December, and will probably do a weekend trip in June.
> 
> Now to the "dilemma" - DH will be going out of town for work in May for a week.  I was dreading staying home alone all week and decided it would be a great idea to put my annual passes to good use and head up M-F of the week he is gone.  Then a couple weeks ago I was in the Viking dealership at the JoAnn's that is further north from me (Not MY Joann's  ) admiring the machine's I'll never be able to afford.  THEN the guy tells me they have a newer machine that has a hoop bigger than 6x 10 ( like 6.5 x 11-ish) that is  $1399 and one that is similar in hoops but has a screen for $2399.  They said they'll teach me how to use my machine and if I ever have issues I can bring it in and they'll help me. I've been REALLY wanting a bigger hoop, and I'm over my "starter" machine the Singer Futura 350ce.  Anyhow, I cannot justify spending on both.  It HAS to be one or the other.  Which should I choose?  HELP ME!  If I get the machine and don't go to Disney I can just spend time with my family - my brother and his wife have offered to come stay with me some nights.  UGH - opinions please



That is a tough one, that in the end only you can answer.  

The machine will last forever (or at least a really long time) and bring you pleasure for years to come.  

The trip will also bring you pleasure and memories for years to come.  

I suppose since you already have other trips planned this year I would lean towards the machine, but it is a personal decision as to which is more important to you right now.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Adi12982 said:


> I need my sewing Disney friends to help me out with a personal dilemma I am having. . .
> 
> Guess I should preface this, for those that don't know me, with the fact taht I live in Miami.  We take a few weekend trips a year to WDW and as of late, take a week long trip in December.  So, we already have planned 4 days in October for DD's birthday and a week staying AKLV's Jambo House in December, and will probably do a weekend trip in June.
> 
> Now to the "dilemma" - DH will be going out of town for work in May for a week.  I was dreading staying home alone all week and decided it would be a great idea to put my annual passes to good use and head up M-F of the week he is gone.  Then a couple weeks ago I was in the Viking dealership at the JoAnn's that is further north from me (Not MY Joann's  ) admiring the machine's I'll never be able to afford.  THEN the guy tells me they have a newer machine that has a hoop bigger than 6x 10 ( like 6.5 x 11-ish) that is  $1399 and one that is similar in hoops but has a screen for $2399.  They said they'll teach me how to use my machine and if I ever have issues I can bring it in and they'll help me. I've been REALLY wanting a bigger hoop, and I'm over my "starter" machine the Singer Futura 350ce.  Anyhow, I cannot justify spending on both.  It HAS to be one or the other.  Which should I choose?  HELP ME!  If I get the machine and don't go to Disney I can just spend time with my family - my brother and his wife have offered to come stay with me some nights.  UGH - opinions please



I think I would go for the machine since you are able to go to WDW several times a year.  



cydswipe said:


> ... well the machine has arrived.... I am nervously looking at the box, have not opened it yet!
> 
> I'm working on a garage sale for this Fri/ Sat.  Recently my hair accessories have gone into a local "destination" gift shop @ a restaurant off a gravel road in the middle of nowhere!  Wait times on Sat nights are up to 2 hours... high traffic restaurant!  )  I need to get things ready for her for the weekend.
> 
> I have my supplies from marathon en route!
> 
> ... so this pushes me opening the box until Sat night, at the earliest.
> 
> So here's my question(s)
> 1.  what were your first time mistakes?!?!
> 
> 2.  what is a good first project... I have loads of ribbon for bows and stuff
> 
> 3.  any other thoughts/ suggestions?
> 
> 
> :



I would just get it out and have fun with it!  My embroidery machine sat in the box for weeks because I was afraid of it, lol.



ellenbenny said:


> Love the outfits and the skirt came out great!! Is that design digitized with the wording, or did you have to add it yourself?
> 
> .



The design had the wording.  I haven't tried to add anything other than simple names yet.  Just reading about it on here makes my head hurt!


----------



## jessica52877

I am annoyed with marathon thread and I wanted to shout it out! I am the biggest advertiser for them besides Heathersue maybe! And i love their thread but I am so tired of their website and lack of friendliness (not really my issue) but the shipping annoys me to no end. It doesn't tell you how much it will be then you have to choose UPS or USPS. Well, I ship USPS ALL the time so I know the prices quite well and on smaller packages they tend to be cheaper. They also have all the flat rate boxes which make things even cheaper!! Coming from PA I could ship 13 spools of thread for $5 in a flat rate box (and easily fit more in) or I also could use the next size up box and ship it for about $6 from there to here. Well, they put it in a huge box for $7.90 which YES, annoys me, and had no packing in with it. Their little box inside (adding weight) came open and my thread was just rolling all around! So annoying!!! Okay, vent over! But really, they need to step it up with the business I give them! If I am going to pay that much for shipping I can go to Joann's and get thread half off for the same price! OF course, I don't like it as well, but shhh!, don't tell them that!




Adi12982 said:


> I need my sewing Disney friends to help me out with a personal dilemma I am having. . .
> 
> Guess I should preface this, for those that don't know me, with the fact taht I live in Miami.  We take a few weekend trips a year to WDW and as of late, take a week long trip in December.  So, we already have planned 4 days in October for DD's birthday and a week staying AKLV's Jambo House in December, and will probably do a weekend trip in June.
> 
> Now to the "dilemma" - DH will be going out of town for work in May for a week.  I was dreading staying home alone all week and decided it would be a great idea to put my annual passes to good use and head up M-F of the week he is gone.  Then a couple weeks ago I was in the Viking dealership at the JoAnn's that is further north from me (Not MY Joann's  ) admiring the machine's I'll never be able to afford.  THEN the guy tells me they have a newer machine that has a hoop bigger than 6x 10 ( like 6.5 x 11-ish) that is  $1399 and one that is similar in hoops but has a screen for $2399.  They said they'll teach me how to use my machine and if I ever have issues I can bring it in and they'll help me. I've been REALLY wanting a bigger hoop, and I'm over my "starter" machine the Singer Futura 350ce.  Anyhow, I cannot justify spending on both.  It HAS to be one or the other.  Which should I choose?  HELP ME!  If I get the machine and don't go to Disney I can just spend time with my family - my brother and his wife have offered to come stay with me some nights.  UGH - opinions please



This one is hard. Were you heading to Disney with a friend or without? Was it around May 20th? I need a friend to hit Disney with, but I really want the friend to drive with me. Makes the time go by faster and flying just is so expensive and takes just as long and I don't get along so well with the buses. With the machine you could make $ to take more trips!  What does your machine do? 5x7? If so I wouldn't go the extra for the 6x10 but I am not a 6x10 hoop lover, of course I am not a machine lover either, but since you only get one extra inch width wise you don't get something that much bigger usually. Then again, this is a personal preference and I know most love their bigger hoop. The price is awesome!


----------



## livndisney

jessica52877 said:


> I am annoyed with marathon thread and I wanted to shout it out! I am the biggest advertiser for them besides Heathersue maybe! And i love their thread but I am so tired of their website and lack of friendliness (not really my issue) but the shipping annoys me to no end. It doesn't tell you how much it will be then you have to choose UPS or USPS. Well, I ship USPS ALL the time so I know the prices quite well and on smaller packages they tend to be cheaper. They also have all the flat rate boxes which make things even cheaper!! Coming from PA I could ship 13 spools of thread for $5 in a flat rate box (and easily fit more in) or I also could use the next size up box and ship it for about $6 from there to here. Well, they put it in a huge box for $7.90 which YES, annoys me, and had no packing in with it. Their little box inside (adding weight) came open and my thread was just rolling all around! So annoying!!! Okay, vent over! But really, they need to step it up with the business I give them! If I am going to pay that much for shipping I can go to Joann's and get thread half off for the same price! OF course, I don't like it as well, but shhh!, don't tell them that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is hard. Were you heading to Disney with a friend or without? Was it around May 20th? I need a friend to hit Disney with, but I really want the friend to drive with me. Makes the time go by faster and flying just is so expensive and takes just as long and I don't get along so well with the buses. With the machine you could make $ to take more trips!  What does your machine do? 5x7? If so I wouldn't go the extra for the 6x10 but I am not a 6x10 hoop lover, of course I am not a machine lover either, but since you only get one extra inch width wise you don't get something that much bigger usually. Then again, this is a personal preference and I know most love their bigger hoop. The price is awesome!



Ummm excuse me? May 20? ?????


----------



## jessica52877

livndisney said:


> Ummm excuse me? May 20? ?????



That's just when I want to come! I need someone to come with me! Don't worry!


----------



## cogero

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Where did you get this flower applique?
> 
> 
> Which ones still have fabric?
> 
> 
> For those of you who order from jiffy shirts:
> I have a customer that wants a more fitted shirt for her 8 year old.  which fitted shirts do you guys order from jiffy shirts or do you get them from somewhere else?  The one I was thinking about from jiffy said they can be short and run small so I am nervous about it.  This mom wants a size 7 (M).



for these I have been stocking up at Target with the Cherokee brand when they are $4


----------



## cogero

I was on Marathon's sight last night it was giving me a headache so I just left with nothing in my cart 

*Above H20*

I went to Sagamore about 12 years ago it was really nice. My parents go to Montauk every year it is really beautiful in the summer.

IF i remember right though Sagamore is on the Northshore and Montauk is all the way out east on the south shore. so you will need to cross the Island at some point.


----------



## livndisney

jessica52877 said:


> That's just when I want to come! I need someone to come with me! Don't worry!



Not worried, I was just scheduling some days off of school


----------



## mphalens

teresajoy said:


> Ok, I have to know, WHAT is coffee milk???



  Coffee milk is just like Chocolate Milk or Strawberry Milk but made with Coffee Syrup instead of Chocolate or Strawberry 

It's the "State Drink" of Rhode Island according to the Autocrat syrup bottle   And there used to be a time when you could get COFFEE shakes at Burger King or McDonalds in RI ... but most of them don't anymore (much to my Dad's dismay  )  ... 

It tastes like a REALLY milky iced coffee without the ice  (coffee milk that is)


Okay - I'm off to Walmart for fabric ... wish me luck!!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

We are not going to make the jump before I leave and I will so behind when I come back on Easter

I might bring my laptop with me and see if I can surf while sitting at the beach.


----------



## Adi12982

jessica52877 said:


> I am annoyed with marathon thread and I wanted to shout it out! I am the biggest advertiser for them besides Heathersue maybe! And i love their thread but I am so tired of their website and lack of friendliness (not really my issue) but the shipping annoys me to no end. It doesn't tell you how much it will be then you have to choose UPS or USPS. Well, I ship USPS ALL the time so I know the prices quite well and on smaller packages they tend to be cheaper. They also have all the flat rate boxes which make things even cheaper!! Coming from PA I could ship 13 spools of thread for $5 in a flat rate box (and easily fit more in) or I also could use the next size up box and ship it for about $6 from there to here. Well, they put it in a huge box for $7.90 which YES, annoys me, and had no packing in with it. Their little box inside (adding weight) came open and my thread was just rolling all around! So annoying!!! Okay, vent over! But really, they need to step it up with the business I give them! If I am going to pay that much for shipping I can go to Joann's and get thread half off for the same price! OF course, I don't like it as well, but shhh!, don't tell them that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is hard. Were you heading to Disney with a friend or without? Was it around May 20th? I need a friend to hit Disney with, but I really want the friend to drive with me. Makes the time go by faster and flying just is so expensive and takes just as long and I don't get along so well with the buses. With the machine you could make $ to take more trips!  What does your machine do? 5x7? If so I wouldn't go the extra for the 6x10 but I am not a 6x10 hoop lover, of course I am not a machine lover either, but since you only get one extra inch width wise you don't get something that much bigger usually. Then again, this is a personal preference and I know most love their bigger hoop. The price is awesome!



The trip would be May 8 - 13th.  My Brother and SIL MIGHT come for some of it if we go, or I could shorten it so they could come the whole time (they start summer classes that week). I'm a bit nervous about Disney by myself with a very active Toddler - Dennis and I are a great team!

My Machine does slightly smaller than a 5 x 7 - I'd guess 4.5 by 6.5-ish.  It doesn't do as smooth and nice as other machine's I've seen wither - though it does the job.  My hope is to open a boutique one day, and I was thinking this might help, if I got it.  And I was thinking 6x10 on adult shirt probably looks great.  I'm so torn.  I SO want to go to Disney, but I so want this machine too.  

I was thinking about selling my current machine after I got this one - though I wouldn't know where to, lol. 

Decisions, decisions. . .


----------



## tricia

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Thank you so much for this I feel alot better.  I just spent 2 evenings cutting out my next set of fabrics for the next pillowcase dress set.
> 
> Here are some pictures of my first project!  A pillowcase dress with fabric ties, easy fit "shorts" (Carla C's easy fits - shortened) and a reverseable headband.



Love it with the mini dots.



teresajoy said:


> Lydia woke up sick this morning, so I thought I'd make her a little something to try to cheer her up.
> 
> So, here you go, my VERY FIRST crayon roll up!!! (get ready for way too many pictures of a crayon roll up!!!)
> 
> The Front:



Too cool.  I haven't tried an in the hoop one yet.


----------



## kidneygirl

mphalens said:


> If you're flying in and out of CLT the Belmont Walmart is only a couple of miles away ... and Mary Jo's not too much further



I was just at Mary Jo's this morning!  I noticed they had moved some of their bolts around and I couldn't find any Disney fabric.  I didn't have time to ask anyone since I was really only there for thread.  (but managed to buy a couple yards of fabric...happens every time! lol)

And, are you the same mphalens on CM in Charlotte?


----------



## branmuffin

Hi everyone! I have been lurking for a little while and have been in awe of all the wonderful things you all make. I haven't posted because I didn't really have anything to contribute. Thanks to you all and your inspiration, I bought CarlaC's simply sweet pattern and made my first dress for my dd5. Hopefully, I can post a picture soon. Thanks for inspiring me!


----------



## Adi12982

kidneygirl said:


> I was just at Mary Jo's this morning!  I noticed they had moved some of their bolts around and I couldn't find any Disney fabric.  I didn't have time to ask anyone since I was really only there for thread.  (but managed to buy a couple yards of fabric...happens every time! lol)
> 
> And, are you the same mphalens on CM in Charlotte?



Fabric in NC?  We will be there at the end of May for a wedding - Flying in and out of RDU - driving down to Charlotte for the wedding (be there two days) and then a day in the RDU area (Gotta go by my alma matter) and make usre to have some Bojangles and Cookout, lol.  Any good fabric places?  Walmart still with fabric?  I'd LOVE the details!


----------



## woodkins

aboveH20 said:


> Here's my "travel agent" question for you.  First, I know Long Island is thus named because it is long (120+ miles) so I know you haven't been every where there is to go, but have you ever been to Sagamore Hill in Oyster Bay?  Theodore Roosevelt's home?  I want to see it and then continue on to Montauk.  I'm trying to figure out if it's worthwhile and if I can do it all in just one overnight.



I live pretty much right in between Sagamore Hill & Montauk, in fact I am planning on taking my dd to Sagamore Hill next week when she is off from school. Check out their website because the home is only open like Wed-Sunday and you can only enter the house on a guided tour, but you can only buy tour tickets the day of. It is an interesting place to visit but would probably at most be a half day between the home, orchards and Roosevelt Museum.

The drive from Oyster Bay to Montauk is at about 2.5 hours give or take depending on the route you take. Just a heads up regarding Montauk. Many of the high school kids head there for their prom weekends, so if you are heading there around Memorial Day or after I would check with where you are planning to stay and make sure you aren't stuck with a bunch of partying teenagers


----------



## aboveH20

woodkins said:


> I live pretty much right in between Sagamore Hill & Montauk, in fact I am planning on taking my dd to Sagamore Hill next week when she is off from school. Check out their website because the home is only open like Wed-Sunday and you can only enter the house on a guided tour, but you can only buy tour tickets the day of. It is an interesting place to visit but would probably at most be a half day between the home, orchards and Roosevelt Museum.
> 
> The drive from Oyster Bay to Montauk is at about 2.5 hours give or take depending on the route you take. Just a heads up regarding Montauk. Many of the high school kids head there for their prom weekends, so if you are heading there around Memorial Day or after I would check with where you are planning to stay and make sure you aren't stuck with a bunch of partying teenagers




Thanks for the good info.  My mother grew up in Patchogue and I have some not so fond memories of being in LI traffic.  In fact my mother said part of the reason she never wanted to move back to Long Island was the traffic near NYC when trying to get off the island.  

I took her to her millionth high school reunion about five years ago so I don't need to see the family homestead, but want to do something in addition to Sagamore.  I'm wondering if two nights at the tip would be better.  We're kinda retired so we could (and will) go mid-week.


----------



## mommy2mrb

When Megan and I checked into the POP Century on 3/29 we received a HUGE surprise!

I told the CM that I should have three deliveries....my box, Garden Grocers and box from Wendy....but wait, she said nooooooooooo, you have a lot more than that!!!!

This is what we received from our wonderful friends here....

from scouthawk - Believe shirts -- we wore these on our Discovery Cove day






from SheriDee - western minnie and jessie/bullseye shirts - we wore these to our dinner at Whispering Canyon Cafe






from Granna4679 - she sent Megan a GC which she used to but some pins with! sorry no photo, she was thrilled with your generousity!!!

from Jessica52877 - a Mickey head peace sign shirt






from EllenBenny - megan got a I heart Minnie shirt and I got a coveted minnie dot ruffle bag 

plus these are the african minnie shirts I had Ellen make us that we wore on the Wild Africa Trek










from cogero - our sorcesor (sp) mickey shirts that we wore to DHS






from aboveH20 - an eye spy bag which kept Megan busy on our quiet rest times






from VBAndrea - an AG minnie outfit with bracelet and both of us a matching bracelet - as you can see Stephanie loves her new outfit






from WyomingMomof6 - a tink shirt, minnie shirt, beauty items and some yummy Buffalo chips, which we ate right up!!






from gcast1 - spending $, minnie, crayon roll up, minnie koozy pen, journal, word search, playingcards and colorbook...which are still in her backpack...






from Gail in NM - sorry I don't know your DIS name - a mickey ear bday hat, 2 minnies...one 2011 and one bday and a 2011 koozy pen, which is being used at school






from effervescent - wishes shirts and cute star necklace, we wore these to our get together with other DIS friends when we watched wishes from BLT Top of the World..which Megan is wearing






from smilecrissy - a 2011 vinylmation, goofy bracelet, a bracelet for me and two fun little button pins for megan






and finally from the "ring leader" Miss Wendy - my thumper shirt, megan's squirt shirt, megan's cupcake shirt, cute purse, lots of candy, gum, socks, some bday decorations for our room, hair scunci and cute cup!






We can't thank you all enough for making our trip so extra special with all the beautiful and fun pixie dust!
We got so many wonderful comments on our cute shirts and of course my beautiful bag!
all the extra goodies were enjoyed and played with a lot during the trip and will continue to bring lots of happiness to Megan!
You all are such special ladies and will always have a special place in our hearts and of course our memories of our trip!
I am sorry I didn't get to take photos of Megan opening these, she was so excited and had such a huge smile on her face the whole time, thank you for putting it on her face from me!!

Thanks you again for thinking of us, making our trip even more memorable!!

Lisa and Megan


----------



## ellenbenny

mommy2mrb said:


> When Megan and I checked into the POP Century on 3/29 we received a HUGE surprise!



So glad to hear that you received and enjoyed all your special pixie dust!  You have done so much for others that I am thrilled we were able to do this for you both and I was so excited that we pulled off the surprise factor!

Wendy is definitely the ring leader, and such a sweet person.

How was your Wild Africa Trek?  We loved it when we did it.  Did Megan love it?

Can't wait to hear all about it, I am subscribed to your trip thread and will be watching for more updates.


----------



## woodkins

aboveH20 said:


> Thanks for the good info.  My mother grew up in Patchogue and I have some not so fond memories of being in LI traffic.  In fact my mother said part of the reason she never wanted to move back to Long Island was the traffic near NYC when trying to get off the island.
> 
> I took her to her millionth high school reunion about five years ago so I don't need to see the family homestead, but want to do something in addition to Sagamore.  I'm wondering if two nights at the tip would be better.  We're kinda retired so we could (and will) go mid-week.



I live in Setauket which is directly due North of Patchogue about 15 minute drive. There are beautiful wineries on the way out to Montauk that you can stop at for food, wine tasting and relaxing. Montauk is a great town with lots of little shops and the lighthouse is a great place to visit as well. Gianna & I climbed all the way to the top this past summer!


----------



## mommy2mrb

ellenbenny said:


> So glad to hear that you received and enjoyed all your special pixie dust!  You have done so much for others that I am thrilled we were able to do this for you both and I was so excited that we pulled off the surprise factor!
> 
> Wendy is definitely the ring leader, and such a sweet person.
> 
> How was your Wild Africa Trek?  We loved it when we did it.  Did Megan love it?
> 
> Can't wait to hear all about it, I am subscribed to your trip thread and will be watching for more updates.



It really was a wonderful surprise for us both! 
Yes our Miss Wendy is a very sweet lady!
loved the Trek, had a bit of drama with our ressie, but it all worked out, that was on our 4th day in the world, so you'll have to wait a bit for the update...
it was an amazing day for us both and Megan loved her surprise!  everyone asked about our shirts you made us and thought they were so cute and the mom's all LOVED my bag and were so jealous of me...on another day a lady from the UK asked me where I bought it, when I told her it was made by a wonderful friend she was quite impressed with the workmanship!!!

I'm still uploading photos onto photobucket, so hope to get another update maybe tomorrow!

thanks again for our pixie dust Ellen!


----------



## Granna4679

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Questionok another aline question --- What do you do when you can see the back of the applique from one side through the fabric? Or the pattern of the one fabric through the other? Is the easiest way to add a layer of a solid between them - then you have 3 layers of fabric in the dress?



I sometimes add a layer of lightweight white cotton in between.  



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Thank you so much for this I feel alot better.  I just spent 2 evenings cutting out my next set of fabrics for the next pillowcase dress set.
> 
> Here are some pictures of my first project!  A pillowcase dress with fabric ties, easy fit "shorts" (Carla C's easy fits - shortened) and a reverseable headband.



See...I knew it would make someone feel better.

Your first project looks great.  Keep it up!



teresajoy said:


> Lydia woke up sick this morning, so I thought I'd make her a little something to try to cheer her up.
> 
> So, here you go, my VERY FIRST crayon roll up!!! (get ready for way too many pictures of a crayon roll up!!!)
> 
> The Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you stand even MORE excitement?????
> 
> ROLLED UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, thank you for all your advice on my embroidery machine! I'm so glad I returned the old one. This new one is (so far) working like a dream! I have not  had to adjust anything! I am very hopeful that this one is a keeper!



Cute crayon roll up.  I hate trying to make the lines come out evenly so maybe in-the-hoop is the way to go for me too!  I will have to try that.

Happy for you getting the new machine.  

Lisa - lost your quote but I am sooooo happy you received everything.  You are so deserving after all you have done for other people.  I am also happy we were able to surprise you and Megan.  That made it all the more fun to do it!!  Can't wait to read the trip report.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

Hi guys,

So on my lunch hour I went home and I thought (bad idea) maybe I could cut my armholes for my next pillowcase dress since I was just hanging around the house.....

Well I cut them on the fold instead of on the raw edge   I could not beleive it when I did it. I don't have enough of the fabric at home to cut new pieces but I do have enough of the contrasting fabric and I am thinking maybe I could still salvage it by peicing some contrasting fabric in those areas (right in the middle of the front and back  of the dress)....any ideas how I could do that.

I guess the best of this situation is a Lesson learned (dont cut fabric on a lunch hour and double check and triple check the pattern instructions before making cuts).  I bought the fabric locally so I could always just go get some more and toss the other peices in my stash


----------



## mommy2mrb

Granna4679 said:


> Lisa - lost your quote but I am sooooo happy you received everything.  You are so deserving after all you have done for other people.  I am also happy we were able to surprise you and Megan.  That made it all the more fun to do it!!  Can't wait to read the trip report.



Thank you again so much Anita for thinking of Megan, she was quite surprised with the GC!

For us to be on the receiving side of the "gives" was quite special for us, not needed, but after losing Jim last year I have learned to accept gifts and help from others graciously!  
As far as being deserving due to helping out on the other gives....I feel I get so much out of them, as I know you all feel the same way...we truly felt special and loved from you all!


----------



## miprender

mphalens said:


> Which Walmart still has fabric in RI???? I haven't seen fabric in one in AGES back home!!!



The WM in Woon. still had some, but it has been a few mths since I went.




tinkerbell3747 said:


> Here are some pictures of my first project!  A pillowcase dress with fabric ties, easy fit "shorts" (Carla C's easy fits - shortened) and a reverseable headband.



Great job



teresajoy said:


> And, here is Lydia with it (this is her SUPER EXCITED!!! face)



That came out cute. Glad to hear you received your new machine.



VBAndrea said:


> When I lived in RI two Walmarts still had fabric -- the one in North Kingstown and the SuperWalmart in Westerly.  That was 2.5 years ago though.  I only ever bought fabric there once to embellish a placemat for ds for school lunches.  Otherwise I didn't really sew back then.



The NK WM is not too far from my house either. Maybe I will have to take a ride and check it out.



snubie said:


> Coffee milk?!?!?    Yum!!!  I am a relocated Rhode Islander too.  Although I only live about 2 hours from home.







WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here is what I stayed up finishing until all hours of the night!  I ruined the first shirt so I chopped the arms off of a long-sleeved brown t-shirt for Alexa.  The skirt is Aimeeg's tutorial that ellenben kindly reposted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best pic because I took it with my cell phone.  My camera is out of memory!
> 
> Thanks to all for the compliments on the Minnie dresses!



Too cute



teresajoy said:


> :
> Ok, I have to know, WHAT is coffee milk???








 It really is good and I am not sure why you can only get it in RI. 



branmuffin said:


> Hi everyone! I have been lurking for a little while and have been in awe of all the wonderful things you all make. I haven't posted because I didn't really have anything to contribute. Thanks to you all and your inspiration, I bought CarlaC's simply sweet pattern and made my first dress for my dd5. Hopefully, I can post a picture soon. Thanks for inspiring me!


----------



## aboveH20

mommy2mrb said:


> When Megan and I checked into the POP Century on 3/29 we received a HUGE surprise!
> 
> I told the CM that I should have three deliveries....my box, Garden Grocers and box from Wendy....but wait, she said nooooooooooo, you have a lot more than that!!!!



I always wondered why they sell suitcases in the resort gift shops. 



ellenbenny said:


> How was your Wild Africa Trek?  We loved it when we did it.  Did Megan love it?



My husband is doing it for his birthday -- glad you liked it.



woodkins said:


> I live in Setauket which is directly due North of Patchogue about 15 minute drive. There are beautiful wineries on the way out to Montauk that you can stop at for food, wine tasting and relaxing. Montauk is a great town with lots of little shops and the lighthouse is a great place to visit as well. Gianna & I climbed all the way to the top this past summer!



That sounds like fun.  I'm inclined to turn our adventure into two nights.

Two of my strongest memories of going to my grandmother's when I was a kid was going to the Beehive department store in Patchogue to ride the escalator and getting stung by jellyfish.  OUCH.


----------



## dianemom2

Adi12982 said:


> The trip would be May 8 - 13th.  My Brother and SIL MIGHT come for some of it if we go, or I could shorten it so they could come the whole time (they start summer classes that week). I'm a bit nervous about Disney by myself with a very active Toddler - Dennis and I are a great team!
> 
> My Machine does slightly smaller than a 5 x 7 - I'd guess 4.5 by 6.5-ish.  It doesn't do as smooth and nice as other machine's I've seen wither - though it does the job.  My hope is to open a boutique one day, and I was thinking this might help, if I got it.  And I was thinking 6x10 on adult shirt probably looks great.  I'm so torn.  I SO want to go to Disney, but I so want this machine too.
> 
> I was thinking about selling my current machine after I got this one - though I wouldn't know where to, lol.
> 
> Decisions, decisions. . .



I HAD to have the 6x10 hoop when I bought my machine. But I think that in the two years I've had the machine (which has over 4 millions stitches on it now!!!!) I have only used the jumbo hoop a dozen times.  I have used the 5x7 a gazillion times!

When I bought my current machine, I bought it second hand.  Maybe you could find what you wanted second hand and use the difference to still take your trip to Disney.  I have the Babylock Ellageo 3 and I absolutely LOVE it.  It has the large screen with the ability to edit and combine the designs.

I'd love to upgrade my machine but so far mine is still going strong.


----------



## mphalens

kidneygirl said:


> I was just at Mary Jo's this morning!  I noticed they had moved some of their bolts around and I couldn't find any Disney fabric.  I didn't have time to ask anyone since I was really only there for thread.  (but managed to buy a couple yards of fabric...happens every time! lol)
> 
> And, are you the same mphalens on CM in Charlotte?



Yup!  That's me!!!!  Who are you on CM?
I really wish I'd had time to go to Mary Jo's ... Walmart was running low on lots of stuff and didn't have any of the non-disney licensed stuff I wanted to get ... 



Adi12982 said:


> Fabric in NC?  We will be there at the end of May for a wedding - Flying in and out of RDU - driving down to Charlotte for the wedding (be there two days) and then a day in the RDU area (Gotta go by my alma matter) and make usre to have some Bojangles and Cookout, lol.  Any good fabric places?  Walmart still with fabric?  I'd LOVE the details!



The Belmont Walmart (exit 27 off of 85 South) still has a fabric department.  

FYI - they had LOTS of different multi-princess prints as well as some Tatiana (sp? I don't write her name often with two boys ) and a few others ... They had several different Winnie The Pooh prints and 3 TS prints and 5 different Cars prints.  On the CLEARANCE pile they had the Disney Dreams Collection prints for Pinocchio and Peter Pan... $3.00 a yard (might be $2.00 a yard, I didn't buy any of those, but some of my other clearance purchases were marked $3 but rang up at $2) ...  Regular Priced Disney Licensed cottons are $4.97 a yard ... 

Mary Jo's ... well, if you've never been and have a couple of hours, you NEED to go!!!  I have to take my mom at LEAST once every time she comes into town ... www.maryjos.com 
It's exit 21 off of 85 South.

There is also a Hobby Lobby on Franklin Blvd in Gastonia (where Mary Jo's is)... I haven't been there in a while, but it's a typical Hobby Lobby with fabric   Worth a look if you have time ... 

And finally, there's a Hancock Fabric on South Blvd in Charlotte (another one in Matthews) that usually has a decent selection ... Licensed cottons & fleece & flannel are 30% off starting tomorrow!!!



miprender said:


> It really is good and I am not sure why you can only get it in RI.



LOVE the pic!  And I agree, I've never understood why it's only a Rhode Island thing ... no one I know knows the reason either 



So my excursion to buy fabric was only partially successful   I ended up only having time for Walmart b/c the only person that knew how to cut fabric was at lunch ... so I waited about 20 minutes after I knew what I wanted ... 

I hoped to have time to hit Mary Jo's or at least Hobby Lobby to get some Minnie Dot and some other coordinating fabrics ... I want to try making a Sis Boom peasant top  and some matching jeans ... 
Oh well, I guess I'll have to start with the boys' stuff first ...  wish me luck!


----------



## dianemom2

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So on my lunch hour I went home and I thought (bad idea) maybe I could cut my armholes for my next pillowcase dress since I was just hanging around the house.....
> 
> Well I cut them on the fold instead of on the raw edge   I could not beleive it when I did it. I don't have enough of the fabric at home to cut new pieces but I do have enough of the contrasting fabric and I am thinking maybe I could still salvage it by peicing some contrasting fabric in those areas (right in the middle of the front and back  of the dress)....any ideas how I could do that.
> 
> I guess the best of this situation is a Lesson learned (dont cut fabric on a lunch hour and double check and triple check the pattern instructions before making cuts).  I bought the fabric locally so I could always just go get some more and toss the other peices in my stash



Could you turn it into a stripwork type pillowcase dress?  Or something kind of like a Vida type dress?


----------



## NiniMorris

Argh!!!!!!!!

I have had my PE770 for a little over a year.  I just checked and it has almost 4 million stitches on it!  

After I told Teressa (when she was having problems with her new (old) one that I had never had to adjust my tension....guess what!

All of a sudden the tension is terrible!  The bobbin tension is so messed up it will not sew.  I have cleaned (multiple times) changed the needle, read through the manual, tried to adjust the top tension (which did nothing for the problem) and finally...adjusted the bobbin tension (which is where the problem actually is)  The manual says you can adjust from 30 to 45 degrees.  (I am reading that as total not at a time)  I have adjusted 45 degrees...and it is still the same!!!


The bobbin thread is almost not existent,  underneath is a birds nest of the top thread, on top the embroidery thread is loopy.  All classic symptoms of the bobbin thread being too tight.

Has anyone else ever experienced a sudden problem with the bobbin tension?  

I am no stranger to tension issues.  My long arm is very sensitive and I have to adjust the tension each time I quilt on it.  But this is the first time I have had a problem with my 770...


Thanks for any help or suggestions you can offer!

Nini


----------



## Diz-Mommy

SallyfromDE said:


> Our Home Goods is known as Marshalls. Do you have one of those? I noticed in JoAnnes, they had a small decorative one, and wondered about using that?



I had no idea the two were related!!  I haven't been into my Marshalls in YEARS, guess I need to pay them a visit!!  My husband will thank you I'm sure  



Darragh said:


> Thanks so much for the pointer about Glitzystitches.  I liked that bride and groom but I was actually looking for these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully somebody can tell me where to find the patterns for them.
> 
> Thanks



I've never seen that set before, but those are really cute!  I was trying to look up a site to see if they were there, but all images are down right now!  Grrr!



VBAndrea said:


> So classy Walmart didn't take off???!!!  We have one SuperWalmart that carries fabric and last time I was in there they had a whooping two Disney prints.  They have a small selection.  And the only other Walmart we have with fabric is in the process of converting to a SuperWalmart but the ladies promise me they are keeping fabric and have even told me where their new permanent location will be and already have their smaller cutting table.  The ladies there know me well.  However, once I went in at an odd time of the day and a gentleman cut my fabric and told me he gave me a little extra.  Usually I get one to two inches extra from the ladies ~ he gave me a quarter of a yard extra for each fabric!
> 
> And I would like to know why Wally feels fabric is not upscale?  Do they think we sew b/c we can't afford clothes?



Classy Wal-Mart? sounds like the biggest oxymoron I've ever heard!    My Wal-Mart annoys me so much, I rarely step foot in it unless I'm desperate.  It stopped selling fabric years ago   The only one left that sells fabric in the Omaha area is ridiculous, I have to BEG someone to cut fabric for me any time I'm there.  

Oh and I spend more on clothes I make than I do for the clothes I buy...I hear people save money sewing, but I'm not one of em' 



billwendy said:


> I so hope Walmart brings back fabric!! I'd be so happy. Although just on Sunday Night, I was in a Walmart in Quakertown, PA and their fabric was 50% off and was closing down. The poor lady that was cutting the fabric was so upset......



The ladies at my Wal-Mart took it hard when they stopped selling fabric also.  They were such nice ladies too.  Wal-Mart isn't very bright for deleting the department, because this is the era of DYI!!  I noticed the one Wal-Fart in my are that does still carry fabric has raised their prices too...Disney prints use to be $4.44 and now they are $5, stinkers!



aimeeg said:


> I was totally shocked at Walmart yesterday. I went to the "icky" Walmart. That is saying a lot because the nice Walmart is icky. Turns out the "icky" one was totally remodeled. They have a new craft section. Instead of bolts of fabric they have fabric in wrapped 2 yard cuts. It all hangs on peg boards. I was able to find the fabric I was looking for and the price was the same. It was very organized and very nice!



Your half tempting me to see if my Wal-Mart has the precut fabric, because they have been remodeling too...  I just hate to give them business though!  I hear them remodeling at all hours of the night as they dump the old stuff into large metal dumpsters "BOOM"!  Grrrr!



teresajoy said:


> Lydia woke up sick this morning, so I thought I'd make her a little something to try to cheer her up.
> 
> And, here is Lydia with it (this is her SUPER EXCITED!!! face)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used my second new embroidery machine to make this in the hoop. I got the design for free after I joined this Yahoo Group: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/AA_PlanetApplique
> 
> And, thank you for all your advice on my embroidery machine! I'm so glad I returned the old one. This new one is (so far) working like a dream! I have not  had to adjust anything! I am very hopeful that this one is a keeper!



CUTE!!  I have that file and have been wanting to make those for some time, might have to give that a go!



NiniMorris said:


> This running a business stuff is hard...way too many decisions!  I have sold all but one of my daughter's dresses from our last two trips to Disney on that resell site on Facebook.  Prior to that I was barely breaking even.  With these sales I am finally way in the black!  now I have a little wiggle room to make some business decisions.  I had given myself until the end of April to make 'money' or I was going to quit and just sew for fun.
> 
> Now that I am 'there' it is time to make some decisions about how I want to proceed...so many of you have made those decisions already.Your businesses have taken off, you've found your 'niche',  and you've found your delivery system.
> 
> OK...enough rambling!
> 
> I have seen so many wonderful things on here, and so many great tutorials!  It has made me want to get more creative.  I have so many ideas and so little time!  Now...what do I want to start with?
> 
> Nini





DMGeurts said:


> I would have to agree with you Nini... it's not easy.  I am so glad you are finally in the black - it's a great feeling!    It seems that my Etsy store goes in spurts - I went a few weeks with out selling anything, and in 2 days I sold out.  It's weird.  I was procrastinating on finishing up a few different outfits, and now I need to hustle to get them listed because I don't want to have nothing in the shop.
> 
> I think people are still afraid to spend their $$ - and I can't say that I blame them, I am the same way.  I don't feel like I have a niche - I wish I did.  I've had so many people say that they love my outfits, but when it comes right down to it - I know they are expensive - but I put so much work into them - I feel like I should be selling them for more, but I just can't put that price tag on them.
> 
> Since DH is building me a sewing room - I had to take some of my earned sewing $$ and put it into buying counter tops and next week I am going to buy some cabinets for under them.  I_ could_ keep sewing on the diningroom table, but to be honest - with 2 machines (and dreams of adding a 3rd) it's almost impossible.  I would love to stay in the black all the time - but I think it will be a while before I am... and then there is always the cost of supplies.  It seems like it's never ending.
> 
> I totally feel your pain.
> 
> D~



I hear ya both!!  I use to sell on Etsy too, and I've been flirting with the idea of starting back up again.  It was nice to buy things "guilt free" with money I earned myself.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> For those of you who order from jiffy shirts:
> I have a customer that wants a more fitted shirt for her 8 year old.  which fitted shirts do you guys order from jiffy shirts or do you get them from somewhere else?  The one I was thinking about from jiffy said they can be short and run small so I am nervous about it.  This mom wants a size 7 (M).



I only order normal tees from Jiffy, because I have found their fitted styles to be sized weird for some reason.  I like Old Navy for fitted tees and depending on the size you may find something you like at Khols too...have have a "Jumping Beans" brand, but they only go from infants to toddler sizes I think.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Adi12982 said:


> I need my sewing Disney friends to help me out with a personal dilemma I am having. . .
> 
> Guess I should preface this, for those that don't know me, with the fact taht I live in Miami.  We take a few weekend trips a year to WDW and as of late, take a week long trip in December.  So, we already have planned 4 days in October for DD's birthday and a week staying AKLV's Jambo House in December, and will probably do a weekend trip in June.
> 
> Now to the "dilemma" - DH will be going out of town for work in May for a week.  I was dreading staying home alone all week and decided it would be a great idea to put my annual passes to good use and head up M-F of the week he is gone.  Then a couple weeks ago I was in the Viking dealership at the JoAnn's that is further north from me (Not MY Joann's  ) admiring the machine's I'll never be able to afford.  THEN the guy tells me they have a newer machine that has a hoop bigger than 6x 10 ( like 6.5 x 11-ish) that is  $1399 and one that is similar in hoops but has a screen for $2399.  They said they'll teach me how to use my machine and if I ever have issues I can bring it in and they'll help me. I've been REALLY wanting a bigger hoop, and I'm over my "starter" machine the Singer Futura 350ce.  Anyhow, I cannot justify spending on both.  It HAS to be one or the other.  Which should I choose?  HELP ME!  If I get the machine and don't go to Disney I can just spend time with my family - my brother and his wife have offered to come stay with me some nights.  UGH - opinions please



If it were me..... since I have a machine that is working, and a 5X7. Think I would go to Disney to visit family and use my passes. Maybe I'd cut the trip short? See what i can come home with, money wise, and try to make the effort of getting that machine sooner then later. 



NiniMorris said:


> Argh!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have had my PE770 for a little over a year.  I just checked and it has almost 4 million stitches on it!
> 
> After I told Teressa (when she was having problems with her new (old) one that I had never had to adjust my tension....guess what!
> 
> All of a sudden the tension is terrible!  The bobbin tension is so messed up it will not sew.  I have cleaned (multiple times) changed the needle, read through the manual, tried to adjust the top tension (which did nothing for the problem) and finally...adjusted the bobbin tension (which is where the problem actually is)  The manual says you can adjust from 30 to 45 degrees.  (I am reading that as total not at a time)  I have adjusted 45 degrees...and it is still the same!!!
> 
> 
> The bobbin thread is almost not existent,  underneath is a birds nest of the top thread, on top the embroidery thread is loopy.  All classic symptoms of the bobbin thread being too tight.
> 
> Has anyone else ever experienced a sudden problem with the bobbin tension?
> 
> I am no stranger to tension issues.  My long arm is very sensitive and I have to adjust the tension each time I quilt on it.  But this is the first time I have had a problem with my 770...
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help or suggestions you can offer!
> 
> Nini



Nini, can you take your bobbin case out? Check the point of it to see if there is a burr in it. That happened to me, and I had to have it replaced.


----------



## teresajoy

mphalens said:


> Coffee milk is just like Chocolate Milk or Strawberry Milk but made with Coffee Syrup instead of Chocolate or Strawberry
> 
> It's the "State Drink" of Rhode Island according to the Autocrat syrup bottle   And there used to be a time when you could get COFFEE shakes at Burger King or McDonalds in RI ... but most of them don't anymore (much to my Dad's dismay  )  ...
> 
> It tastes like a REALLY milky iced coffee without the ice  (coffee milk that is)
> 
> 
> Okay - I'm off to Walmart for fabric ... wish me luck!!!!




Thank you! I thought it was some sort of creamer you guys were putting in your coffee!

Now, I really want to try some!  


tricia said:


> Love it with the mini dots.
> 
> 
> 
> Too cool.  I haven't tried an in the hoop one yet.



I would recommend trying it! Did you see the link I posted to the site to get the file for free? http://groups.yahoo.com/group/AA_PlanetApplique/



branmuffin said:


> Hi everyone! I have been lurking for a little while and have been in awe of all the wonderful things you all make. I haven't posted because I didn't really have anything to contribute. Thanks to you all and your inspiration, I bought CarlaC's simply sweet pattern and made my first dress for my dd5. Hopefully, I can post a picture soon. Thanks for inspiring me!



  !! 



mommy2mrb said:


> When Megan and I checked into the POP Century on 3/29 we received a HUGE surprise!
> 
> I told the CM that I should have three deliveries....my box, Garden Grocers and box from Wendy....but wait, she said nooooooooooo, you have a lot more than that!!!!
> 
> This is what we received from our wonderful friends here....
> 
> from scouthawk - Believe shirts -- we wore these on our Discovery Cove day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can't thank you all enough for making our trip so extra special with all the beautiful and fun pixie dust!
> We got so many wonderful comments on our cute shirts and of course my beautiful bag!
> all the extra goodies were enjoyed and played with a lot during the trip and will continue to bring lots of happiness to Megan!
> You all are such special ladies and will always have a special place in our hearts and of course our memories of our trip!
> I am sorry I didn't get to take photos of Megan opening these, she was so excited and had such a huge smile on her face the whole time, thank you for putting it on her face from me!!
> 
> Thanks you again for thinking of us, making our trip even more memorable!!
> 
> Lisa and Megan



What a wonderful surprise for you!!! Aren't all these ladies  wonderful!!! 



Granna4679 said:


> Cute crayon roll up.  I hate trying to make the lines come out evenly so maybe in-the-hoop is the way to go for me too!  I will have to try that.
> 
> Happy for you getting the new machine.



Thank you! I really don't sew straight lines well at all, so I was searching for an in the hoop one! 




tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So on my lunch hour I went home and I thought (bad idea) maybe I could cut my armholes for my next pillowcase dress since I was just hanging around the house.....
> 
> Well I cut them on the fold instead of on the raw edge   I could not beleive it when I did it. I don't have enough of the fabric at home to cut new pieces but I do have enough of the contrasting fabric and I am thinking maybe I could still salvage it by peicing some contrasting fabric in those areas (right in the middle of the front and back  of the dress)....any ideas how I could do that.
> 
> I guess the best of this situation is a Lesson learned (dont cut fabric on a lunch hour and double check and triple check the pattern instructions before making cuts).  I bought the fabric locally so I could always just go get some more and toss the other peices in my stash



I'm having a hard time picturing what you did. Could you post a picture? 



miprender said:


> That came out cute. Glad to hear you received your new machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really is good and I am not sure why you can only get it in RI.



Thank you  X 2 for the compliment and the picture!  I need to try some of that stuff, it sounds like something I'd like! 



NiniMorris said:


> Argh!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have had my PE770 for a little over a year.  I just checked and it has almost 4 million stitches on it!
> 
> After I told Teressa (when she was having problems with her new (old) one that I had never had to adjust my tension....guess what!
> 
> All of a sudden the tension is terrible!  The bobbin tension is so messed up it will not sew.  I have cleaned (multiple times) changed the needle, read through the manual, tried to adjust the top tension (which did nothing for the problem) and finally...adjusted the bobbin tension (which is where the problem actually is)  The manual says you can adjust from 30 to 45 degrees.  (I am reading that as total not at a time)  I have adjusted 45 degrees...and it is still the same!!!
> 
> 
> The bobbin thread is almost not existent,  underneath is a birds nest of the top thread, on top the embroidery thread is loopy.  All classic symptoms of the bobbin thread being too tight.
> 
> Has anyone else ever experienced a sudden problem with the bobbin tension?
> 
> I am no stranger to tension issues.  My long arm is very sensitive and I have to adjust the tension each time I quilt on it.  But this is the first time I have had a problem with my 770...
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help or suggestions you can offer!
> 
> Nini



Oh no!! I'm sorry that started happening. I'd try adjusting the bobbin tension some more. I'm sorry I don't have any more suggestions, but I know you know all the basics, so I'm not sure! 



Diz-Mommy said:


> CUTE!!  I have that file and have been wanting to make those for some time, might have to give that a go!



I haven't done many ITH designs (since I only had a 4x4 hoop before this!) so the directions confused me a little at first, but it wasn't hard to figure it out when I stopped overthinking it!


----------



## MaeB

Love what everyone has made lately!! You're all so good at coordinating fabrics together.  That's something I definitely struggle with.

Here are some of my own super-exciting pictures.  These are the things that I made for my friend with the new baby.  I will post something Disney-related some day!

Rag quilt:





Crayon rolls (my first!):





Burp cloths:





What I learned:

I am rubbish at sewing around curves.
Despite what anyone's instructions say, pre-wash flannel because it will shrink significantly and you will end up with tiny burp cloths.
My fabric store has horrible, horrible selection.  I could not find 2 flannels that I liked together so I begrudgingly went with the ones pictures.  

The crayon rolls were a BIG hit!


----------



## Blyssfull

Marianne0310 said:


> I love the Girl Scout fabric that I bought from Hobby Lobby. I'm not sure we have the same fabric, but I had to cut my pattern pieces going in one direction.
> 
> 
> Take care,
> Marianne



I never knew Hobby Lobby had such a great selection. The one here in my town isn't as nice as the one I found the fabric at a town over. After cutting my pieces, I'm thinking I might have to go back and do the same thing. Oh well, lesson learned. 

I was a tomboy/band geek so I never took sewing in school, now I wish I would have.  There's so many basics that I really wish I could learn before learning the hard way but at least those lessons stick.

Thanks for the info about the Carla C patterns. They do look very detailed and so! cute. I'm a stay at home mom so I have a hard time paying so much for patterns. I've just been buying them up at Joann's when they're 99cents. But I can see why Carla C's would be worth the money! 

Thanks for the tips!!


----------



## dianemom2

I can post some pictures of what I made for one of the Big Gives.











I have also been very busy with some orders from my Etsy store.
The Family Trip to Disney Order:





The princess lover's order:







Taylor Swift Concert order:


----------



## ellenbenny

dianemom2 said:


> I can post some pictures of what I made for one of the Big Gives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also been very busy with some orders from my Etsy store.
> The Family Trip to Disney Order:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The princess lover's order:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor Swift Concert order:



You have been busy.  Everything looks wonderful!!


----------



## cogero

great stuff Dianne.

I have been working on a gift for a friend who adopted a baby. I found the cutest minnie dot skirt and a plain ruffle onsie and tonite I added a Minnie head to it. Need to take a picture.

I also volunteered to make wish shirts for a family going on a trip after talking to mom a bit and I made a little something extra tonite.

I also opened an Etsy store the other day and had 2 people convo me about something so I worked on some things to upload to that.

I am going to tackle the re-do of the shirt that was eaten the other day. I started tonite floating an extra piece of stabilizer under the hoop and it seems to be just the extra I needed. I am going to head to bed in a few minutes.


----------



## MiniGirl

Hi everyone. It has been ages since I've posted on here, but things have been crazy busy around here. 

Anywhere, I was lurking a while back, and someone posted photos of some portfolios/notepad covers they had made. IIRC, whoever posted said it was a free tutorial. I searched through the bookmarks but couldn't find it. If you remember those and have a link for the tutorial and/or pattern, I would appreciate it. I'm sure I could fashion my own, but really would love to be able to go straight to cutting and sewing and skip the pattern drafting stage.

Thanks a lot.

Now, I'm going to go back and see all the cute things I have missed. I know this thread will inspire me to get sewing again.


----------



## ellenbenny

I just remembered that I can also now post the items I made for Peanut's big give:











And similar to others I have seen here, I made this for my DGD for Easter:





And some additional items for my cousin who had a baby girl yesterday
In the hoop wipes case:





Burp Cloths:





And a mini sized burp cloth made in my 7x12 hoop





Probably would have been cuter if I had embroidered something like an initial on it, but I didn't know the name yet when I made it and I wanted to get it done.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Amyhoff

Adi12982 said:


> Fabric in NC?  We will be there at the end of May for a wedding - Flying in and out of RDU - driving down to Charlotte for the wedding (be there two days) and then a day in the RDU area (Gotta go by my alma matter) and make usre to have some Bojangles and Cookout, lol.  Any good fabric places?  Walmart still with fabric?  I'd LOVE the details!



I'm in the Burlington area, so in between Raleigh and Charlotte.  The Mebane Walmart (exit 154) had fabric the last time I was in there a few weeks ago.  As you're driving through Burlington, you will see a huge building with a huge sign saying Free Fabric.  It's got tons of fabric, but mostly upholstery fabric and screen printed cotton (Waverly) mostly.  There is also a Jo Ann's in Greensboro (a bit out of the way for you) that is on West Market street and another fabric store, Printer's Ally not far from Battleground Ave.

Have fun!


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

NiniMorris said:


> Argh!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have had my PE770 for a little over a year.  I just checked and it has almost 4 million stitches on it!
> 
> After I told Teressa (when she was having problems with her new (old) one that I had never had to adjust my tension....guess what!
> 
> All of a sudden the tension is terrible!  The bobbin tension is so messed up it will not sew.  I have cleaned (multiple times) changed the needle, read through the manual, tried to adjust the top tension (which did nothing for the problem) and finally...adjusted the bobbin tension (which is where the problem actually is)  The manual says you can adjust from 30 to 45 degrees.  (I am reading that as total not at a time)  I have adjusted 45 degrees...and it is still the same!!!
> 
> 
> The bobbin thread is almost not existent,  underneath is a birds nest of the top thread, on top the embroidery thread is loopy.  All classic symptoms of the bobbin thread being too tight.
> 
> Has anyone else ever experienced a sudden problem with the bobbin tension?
> 
> I am no stranger to tension issues.  My long arm is very sensitive and I have to adjust the tension each time I quilt on it.  But this is the first time I have had a problem with my 770...
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help or suggestions you can offer!
> 
> Nini



My Babylock was doing kind of the opposite - too little bobbin tension - you could see all of the bobbin thread when I was embroidering. I had to take it into the shop. I tried everything I could at home first and it didn't work. Hope you get it fixed soon.
Carol


----------



## billwendy

Teresa - love that roll up - and sweet Lydia -hope she feels better really soon!!!!

Chiara - you are always so busy!!

Love all the pretty, cool, sweet outfits posted lately!!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

teresajoy said:


> Thank you! I thought it was some sort of creamer you guys were putting in your coffee!
> 
> Now, I really want to try some!
> 
> Thank you  X 2 for the compliment and the picture!  I need to try some of that stuff, it sounds like something I'd like!


What are your May dates?  I could bring you some.



Blyssfull said:


> I was a tomboy/band geek so I never took sewing in school, now I wish I would have.  There's so many basics that I really wish I could learn before learning the hard way but at least those lessons stick.
> 
> Thanks for the info about the Carla C patterns. They do look very detailed and so! cute. I'm a stay at home mom so I have a hard time paying so much for patterns. I've just been buying them up at Joann's when they're 99cents. But I can see why Carla C's would be worth the money!
> 
> Thanks for the tips!!


I took sewing in high school and sewed gifts for my nieces and nephews when I first got married but hadn't sewn in almost 20 years when I started following these threads in 2008.  I was married almost 15 years before I had my first child.  I wanted to make my youngest, a tomboy, a Cars outfit.  She loved Cars and would wear girl styles (nothing frilly ) as long as the fabric was OK.  I was really frustrated with how boyish all the "boys" stuff was and she wouldn't wear the girly stuff.  I started out trying to make her a top with a commercial pattern but the fit was lousy.  I reluctantly bought Carla's easy fit and A line patterns.  They seemed so expensive (compared to the $1 sales at Jo Anns).  Sooooooo worth every penny!  Her patterns are like sewing lessons.  I use the techniques she teaches when making other items.  I have used the easy fit pattern over 20 times in all different sizes and know I will continue to use it over and over.    I've lost track of how many of her patterns I have now.


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

So, I have been sewing a little bit...nothing Disney related, yet!  But, I have a few QUESTIONS

1. I'm starting my "stash" of Disney fabric (before it gets too big)....should I go ahead and pre-wash, or does it really matter?  

2. I'm a scrapbooker, or at least hopefully will again, Anybody else out there who sews and scrapbooks?  How do you organize the two together?

3.  Does anyone know how to find out which Walmarts still have fabric?  I'm on the GA/SC border.

4. Anybody interested in sharing pics of their CrEaTiVe spaces?

5. When you buy a fabric with no real purpose in mind...how much do you buy?  Although, I'm guessing it depends on how much you like it

I'm always full of questions....Sorry!   But I do try to research first before I ask! 

~Jennifer

PS.  I've been reading this thread for a while....which was what motivated me to start sewing again... You ALL are soooooo talented!!   I'm so inspired!  I just wish I had a little one to create for or a Disney trip to plan for


----------



## mphalens

Amyhoff said:


> There is also a Jo Ann's in Greensboro (a bit out of the way for you) that is on West Market street and another fabric store, Printer's Ally not far from Battleground Ave.
> 
> Have fun!



OMG! I could kiss you!!!  There is a JoAnn's in Greensboro?!?!?!?!?!?
So I could do a road trip and go to a JoAnn's AND The Christmas Tree Shops ???!!!???  I know what I'm doing for one day of Spring Break next week 


Okay ... question for everyone ... WHERE do you buy your Mickey & Minnie fabrics????  I've seen Cars, Toy Story, Pooh & Friends, Princesses ... but no Mouse   I need me some Mouse!!!!
I also apparently need some Nemo fabric ... anyone bought any lately that can point me in the right direction???  Pretty please? 


Finally - I am SO excited  after re-reading the manual and going through the 4 boxes of accessories for my sewing machine earlier today ... Turns out this lovely machine was "the greatest sewing machine ever built" -it's a Slant-o-matic!  It will actually sew with TWO needles at a time ... it does all kinds of embroidery stitches... It's amazing!!!  Now, to just have some time to figure it all out!!!
I figure worst case, I'm taking it home with me when I go to RI at the end of May (we stay until after the 4th of July and then will probably go back for the month of August) ... and make my mom teach me all about it (well, make her re-learn it and then show me -it's the machine she learned to sew on) 

I started taking apart a pair of jeans (purchased at Goodwill) to try decoupaging them ... I think I'm going to try a pair of Dinosaur ones first since I picked up some really cute material on clearance today


----------



## VBAndrea

mommy2mrb said:


> When Megan and I checked into the POP Century on 3/29 we received a HUGE surprise!
> 
> I told the CM that I should have three deliveries....my box, Garden Grocers and box from Wendy....but wait, she said nooooooooooo, you have a lot more than that!!!!
> 
> We can't thank you all enough for making our trip so extra special with all the beautiful and fun pixie dust!
> We got so many wonderful comments on our cute shirts and of course my beautiful bag!
> all the extra goodies were enjoyed and played with a lot during the trip and will continue to bring lots of happiness to Megan!
> You all are such special ladies and will always have a special place in our hearts and of course our memories of our trip!
> I am sorry I didn't get to take photos of Megan opening these, she was so excited and had such a huge smile on her face the whole time, thank you for putting it on her face from me!!
> 
> Thanks you again for thinking of us, making our trip even more memorable!!
> 
> Lisa and Megan


So glad you got some nice surprises.  And sorry if my package arrived the day after Megan's b-day -- it was returned to me for extra postage (despite having mailed it at the PO!).  They wanted 34 more cents!  Probably cost them more returning it to me than it would have to just send it through to you!



Diz-Mommy said:


> Oh and I spend more on clothes I make than I do for the clothes I buy...I hear people save money sewing, but I'm not one of em'
> 
> The ladies at my Wal-Mart took it hard when they stopped selling fabric also.  They were such nice ladies too.  Wal-Mart isn't very bright for deleting the department, because this is the era of DYI!!  I noticed the one Wal-Fart in my are that does still carry fabric has raised their prices too...Disney prints use to be $4.44 and now they are $5, stinkers!


That was actually my point -- I generally spend more on making cute things than I would on buying normal clothes.
And I agree -- I was a bit peeved when Wally's fabric prices increased.  I got Disney fabric cheaper at Joanne's with their last sale.  I do love Walmart's clearance rack though.  Sometimes it's all junk, but sometimes I get some cute things for $2.50 a yard.



MaeB said:


> Love what everyone has made lately!! You're all so good at coordinating fabrics together.  That's something I definitely struggle with.
> 
> Here are some of my own super-exciting pictures.  These are the things that I made for my friend with the new baby.  I will post something Disney-related some day!
> 
> Rag quilt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crayon rolls (my first!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burp cloths:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I learned:
> 
> I am rubbish at sewing around curves.
> Despite what anyone's instructions say, pre-wash flannel because it will shrink significantly and you will end up with tiny burp cloths.
> My fabric store has horrible, horrible selection.  I could not find 2 flannels that I liked together so I begrudgingly went with the ones pictures.
> 
> The crayon rolls were a BIG hit!


Everything looks great!  I too read you didn't need to prewash flannel for rag quilts, but I always do.  I find it sshrinks so uneven that I'd be scared not to prewash it.



dianemom2 said:


> I can post some pictures of what I made for one of the Big Gives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also been very busy with some orders from my Etsy store.
> The Family Trip to Disney Order:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The princess lover's order:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor Swift Concert order:


Wow!  Awesome items!  Love the Taylor Swift skirt -- it's fabulous!  And I saw the girls in their BG outfits -- too cute!



cogero said:


> great stuff Dianne.
> 
> I have been working on a gift for a friend who adopted a baby. I found the cutest minnie dot skirt and a plain ruffle onsie and tonite I added a Minnie head to it. Need to take a picture.
> 
> I also volunteered to make wish shirts for a family going on a trip after talking to mom a bit and I made a little something extra tonite.
> 
> I also opened an Etsy store the other day and had 2 people convo me about something so I worked on some things to upload to that.
> 
> I am going to tackle the re-do of the shirt that was eaten the other day. I started tonite floating an extra piece of stabilizer under the hoop and it seems to be just the extra I needed. I am going to head to bed in a few minutes.


Congrats on your Etsy store.  I am too scared to do that.  I would only ever consider it if I could post things already made ~ I wouldn't want orders and people wanting me to tweak things for them.  I can't believe you have found the time to do a store!



ellenbenny said:


> I just remembered that I can also now post the items I made for Peanut's big give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And similar to others I have seen here, I made this for my DGD for Easter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some additional items for my cousin who had a baby girl yesterday
> In the hoop wipes case:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burp Cloths:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a mini sized burp cloth made in my 7x12 hoop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably would have been cuter if I had embroidered something like an initial on it, but I didn't know the name yet when I made it and I wanted to get it done.
> 
> Thanks for looking.


I love you Cat in the Hat outfits and did you see the pic of the kids wearing them -- they looked adorable.

That's a cool wipe case, especially for being able to do it in the hoop!  Great gift items.



DisneyTeacher01 said:


> So, I have been sewing a little bit...nothing Disney related, yet!  But, I have a few QUESTIONS
> 
> 1. I'm starting my "stash" of Disney fabric (before it gets too big)....should I go ahead and pre-wash, or does it really matter?
> 
> 2. I'm a scrapbooker, or at least hopefully will again, Anybody else out there who sews and scrapbooks?  How do you organize the two together?
> 
> 3.  Does anyone know how to find out which Walmarts still have fabric?  I'm on the GA/SC border.
> 
> 4. Anybody interested in sharing pics of their CrEaTiVe spaces?
> 
> 5. When you buy a fabric with no real purpose in mind...how much do you buy?  Although, I'm guessing it depends on how much you like it
> 
> I'm always full of questions....Sorry!   But I do try to research first before I ask!
> 
> ~Jennifer
> 
> PS.  I've been reading this thread for a while....which was what motivated me to start sewing again... You ALL are soooooo talented!!   I'm so inspired!  I just wish I had a little one to create for or a Disney trip to plan for


I can't answer everything but will answer what I can.
1.YES PREWASH EVERYTHING.  Wash in cold without fabric softener.  Some things wash fine, some shrink -- just wash it all and be safe.  Some dye lots run a bit too so if you're combining colors and patterns of different fabrics it's a must to prewash.

2.I sew and scrapbook.  My sewing is in the laundry room.  My scrapbooking is in the office.  My ds is 9 yrs old.  I am scrapbooking chronologically.  I just fisnished his first birthday and am about to do a trip we went on when he was 13 months old.  You can now see where my priorities lie.  I really need to dedicates some time to scrapbooking.

3.I think you would just have to go and look.  I wouldn't trust calling them as some of the employees there are a bit dim-witted and may have no clue what a fabric department even is.

4.I will try to get a pic of my sewing area soon -- mine is pathetic, but it's all I have.

5.Never enough.  If something is on a good clearance I generally get two to three yards and really should buy five or six.  I don't have a lot of room to store things though.  If it's a fabric I just like with no current purpose in mind I only ever get a yard ~ I always figure I can throw it into a Vida or do a stripwork or patchwork with it.




mphalens said:


> OMG! I could kiss you!!!  There is a JoAnn's in Greensboro?!?!?!?!?!?
> So I could do a road trip and go to a JoAnn's AND The Christmas Tree Shops ???!!!???  I know what I'm doing for one day of Spring Break next week
> 
> 
> Okay ... question for everyone ... WHERE do you buy your Mickey & Minnie fabrics????  I've seen Cars, Toy Story, Pooh & Friends, Princesses ... but no Mouse   I need me some Mouse!!!!
> I also apparently need some Nemo fabric ... anyone bought any lately that can point me in the right direction???  Pretty please?
> 
> 
> Finally - I am SO excited after re-reading the manual and going through the 4 boxes of accessories for my sewing machine earlier today ... Turns out this lovely machine was "the greatest sewing machine ever built" -it's a Slant-o-matic!  It will actually sew with TWO needles at a time ... it does all kinds of embroidery stitches... It's amazing!!!  Now, to just have some time to figure it all out!!!
> I figure worst case, I'm taking it home with me when I go to RI at the end of May (we stay until after the 4th of July and then will probably go back for the month of August) ... and make my mom teach me all about it (well, make her re-learn it and then show me -it's the machine she learned to sew on)
> 
> I started taking apart a pair of jeans (purchased at Goodwill) to try decoupaging them ... I think I'm going to try a pair of Dinosaur ones first since I picked up some really cute material on clearance today



Your sewing machine sounds like it might be very nice!  I hope you can spend some time playing with it.

The only Nemo fabric I have ever bought came from e-bay (got it at a good price though $4/yd and shipping not bad).  I have never seen Nemo in a store since I started sewing 1.5 years ago.  I also have a hard time finding Minnie and Mickey.  I recently got some at Joann's though neither was my favorite print and now they no longer have any.  When they get it I guess it doesn't last.  Hancocks never has any (except flannel) and only once have I ever seen Mickey at Walmart and they got it in shortly after I bought some on ebay!  And of course it's gone now.  I mostly see Cars, Princesses, Pooh and Toy Story.  And while we have tons of Pooh prints here, none of them are boyish!


----------



## DMGeurts

MaeB said:


> Love what everyone has made lately!! You're all so good at coordinating fabrics together.  That's something I definitely struggle with.
> 
> Here are some of my own super-exciting pictures.  These are the things that I made for my friend with the new baby.  I will post something Disney-related some day!
> 
> Rag quilt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crayon rolls (my first!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burp cloths:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I learned:
> 
> I am rubbish at sewing around curves.
> Despite what anyone's instructions say, pre-wash flannel because it will shrink significantly and you will end up with tiny burp cloths.
> My fabric store has horrible, horrible selection.  I could not find 2 flannels that I liked together so I begrudgingly went with the ones pictures.
> 
> The crayon rolls were a BIG hit!



I love it - the rag quilt looks so comfy!  



dianemom2 said:


> I can post some pictures of what I made for one of the Big Gives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also been very busy with some orders from my Etsy store.
> The Family Trip to Disney Order:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The princess lover's order:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor Swift Concert order:



Wow!  You've been busy~!  I love the Taylor Swift outfits!



ellenbenny said:


> I just remembered that I can also now post the items I made for Peanut's big give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And similar to others I have seen here, I made this for my DGD for Easter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some additional items for my cousin who had a baby girl yesterday
> In the hoop wipes case:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burp Cloths:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a mini sized burp cloth made in my 7x12 hoop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably would have been cuter if I had embroidered something like an initial on it, but I didn't know the name yet when I made it and I wanted to get it done.
> 
> Thanks for looking.



So Cute!  I love the Dr. Seuss fabric.



cogero said:


> I also opened an Etsy store the other day and had 2 people convo me about something so I worked on some things to upload to that.



Congrats on your Etsy store!



DisneyTeacher01 said:


> So, I have been sewing a little bit...nothing Disney related, yet!  But, I have a few QUESTIONS
> 
> 1. I'm starting my "stash" of Disney fabric (before it gets too big)....should I go ahead and pre-wash, or does it really matter?
> 
> 2. I'm a scrapbooker, or at least hopefully will again, Anybody else out there who sews and scrapbooks?  How do you organize the two together?
> 
> 3.  Does anyone know how to find out which Walmarts still have fabric?  I'm on the GA/SC border.
> 
> 4. Anybody interested in sharing pics of their CrEaTiVe spaces?
> 
> 5. When you buy a fabric with no real purpose in mind...how much do you buy?  Although, I'm guessing it depends on how much you like it
> 
> I'm always full of questions....Sorry!   But I do try to research first before I ask!
> 
> ~Jennifer
> 
> PS.  I've been reading this thread for a while....which was what motivated me to start sewing again... You ALL are soooooo talented!!   I'm so inspired!  I just wish I had a little one to create for or a Disney trip to plan for



I am in the process of building a sewing room (actually DH is) and I have found a lot of great ideas to incorproate into mine here:
http://www.flickr.com/groups/363268@N21/pool/page1/

and here:
http://www.flickr.com/groups/craftrooms/pool/page1/

But this one is my "*all time favorite*" and I plan to model my sewing room very closely to this one - especially the desk area:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/craftyintentions/2601003599/

Those links should keep you busy for hours - maybe even days...  

D~


----------



## angeque143

QUESTION

Looking for Disney inspired crochet patterns for Big Gives...Any one know where I can find some? 

Also I recently started with a serger...NEVER used it have to watch the DVD BUT what is an EASY starter project that could be used for a big give? 

Thanks so much ladies!!


----------



## cogero

I sew and scrapbook, paint make jewelry at times.

Art is an outlet for me and yes I consider sewing an art.

It is the way I de stress.

I think I may have ADD since I must have 1000 things going on.


----------



## ellenbenny

angeque143 said:


> QUESTION
> 
> Looking for Disney inspired crochet patterns for Big Gives...Any one know where I can find some?
> 
> Also I recently started with a serger...NEVER used it have to watch the DVD BUT what is an EASY starter project that could be used for a big give?
> 
> Thanks so much ladies!!



I don't crochet, but I think I have seen patterns on etsy like that.


----------



## jessica52877

Would you guys consider that fabric solid for the pillows for GKTW? I guess I know it isn't solid, but it is my idea of solid! LOL!


----------



## jessica52877

VBAndrea said:


> The only Nemo fabric I have ever bought came from e-bay (got it at a good price though $4/yd and shipping not bad).  I have never seen Nemo in a store since I started sewing 1.5 years ago.  I also have a hard time finding Minnie and Mickey.  I recently got some at Joann's though neither was my favorite print and now they no longer have any.  When they get it I guess it doesn't last.  Hancocks never has any (except flannel) and only once have I ever seen Mickey at Walmart and they got it in shortly after I bought some on ebay!  And of course it's gone now.  I mostly see Cars, Princesses, Pooh and Toy Story.  And while we have tons of Pooh prints here, none of them are boyish!



Some of us hoard fabric and might have some Nemo fabric left and willing to trade! Preferable for comic strip Mickey fabric! It came from Walmart way back when, before they even started closing the fabric sections. 



angeque143 said:


> QUESTION
> 
> Looking for Disney inspired crochet patterns for Big Gives...Any one know where I can find some?
> 
> Also I recently started with a serger...NEVER used it have to watch the DVD BUT what is an EASY starter project that could be used for a big give?
> 
> Thanks so much ladies!!



How about pillowcases. Nice, rectangle and seams to serge!



MiniGirl said:


> Hi everyone. It has been ages since I've posted on here, but things have been crazy busy around here.
> 
> Anywhere, I was lurking a while back, and someone posted photos of some portfolios/notepad covers they had made. IIRC, whoever posted said it was a free tutorial. I searched through the bookmarks but couldn't find it. If you remember those and have a link for the tutorial and/or pattern, I would appreciate it. I'm sure I could fashion my own, but really would love to be able to go straight to cutting and sewing and skip the pattern drafting stage.
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Now, I'm going to go back and see all the cute things I have missed. I know this thread will inspire me to get sewing again.



I would love to see some things when you get sewing again. You are always so creative! On that thought, I need to figure out about Grinch fabric! Christmas is way off to even be thinking about it right now!


----------



## DMGeurts

Question

OK... I know this is a long shot (a very long shot)... but I am looking for a small amount of Harry Potter fabric for a BG project (I know it was OOP in 2002).  There is some on Ebay - but it's going for $30+/yd - and I just can't do that.  Does anyone know where I can find some?  Or something else that I could make work?   

D~


----------



## ellenbenny

jessica52877 said:


> Would you guys consider that fabric solid for the pillows for GKTW? I guess I know it isn't solid, but it is my idea of solid! LOL!



I would definitely consider it solid enough.


----------



## aboveH20

Three days later I was finally able to upload photos to photobucket.

Here is what my finished pillow looks like,






and since you actually make four at a time, here they all are.







But why stop there?


----------



## mommy2mrb

VBAndrea said:


> So glad you got some nice surprises.  And sorry if my package arrived the day after Megan's b-day -- it was returned to me for extra postage (despite having mailed it at the PO!).  They wanted 34 more cents!  Probably cost them more returning it to me than it would have to just send it through to you!



guess someone at the PO didn't know what they were doing  having it be late, just added to our surprises, so no worries! thank you for thinking of Megan on her bday! 



love the pillow cases, I found me a pillow buddy!  Megan and I will go pick out fabric on Sunday and Wendy will be my buddy  to sew them up!


----------



## rtruba

It's a long shot but does anyone know how to convert the Portrait Peasant with short or cap sleeves to a flutter sleeve? 

I don't want to buy a whole new pattern and I cannot work without a pattern. 

Thanks


----------



## aboveH20

MaeB said:


> Love what everyone has made lately!! You're all so good at coordinating fabrics together.  That's something I definitely struggle with.
> 
> Here are some of my own super-exciting pictures.  These are the things that I made for my friend with the new baby.  I will post something Disney-related some day!
> 
> Rag quilt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crayon rolls (my first!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burp cloths:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crayon rolls were a BIG hit!



I think it's great we share photos of projects because it inspires others.  You've inspired me to make a rag quilt.  I've got lots of flannel scraps so it will probably be a hodge podge, but I love the look.

Nice job on the crayon roll up and good to hear they were popular.  A few posts back I promised teresajoy I would post my first and now that photobucket is working again for me, I guess I'll have to make good on my promise. 



dianemom2 said:


> I can post some pictures of what I made for one of the Big Gives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also been very busy with some orders from my Etsy store.
> The Family Trip to Disney Order:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The princess lover's order:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor Swift Concert order:



Wow.  What a variety of projects.  Nicely done.



cogero said:


> I have been working on a gift for a friend who adopted a baby. I found the cutest minnie dot skirt and a plain ruffle onsie and tonite I added a Minnie head to it. Need to take a picture.
> 
> I also volunteered to make wish shirts for a family going on a trip after talking to mom a bit and I made a little something extra tonite.
> 
> I also opened an Etsy store the other day and had 2 people convo me about something so I worked on some things to upload to that.
> 
> I am going to tackle the re-do of the shirt that was eaten the other day. I started tonite floating an extra piece of stabilizer under the hoop and it seems to be just the extra I needed. I am going to head to bed in a few minutes.



You're busy, but I think you're right about the restorative powers of creating.  It works for me.



ellenbenny said:


> I just remembered that I can also now post the items I made for Peanut's big give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And similar to others I have seen here, I made this for my DGD for Easter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some additional items for my cousin who had a baby girl yesterday
> In the hoop wipes case:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burp Cloths:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a mini sized burp cloth made in my 7x12 hoop



I  the Big Give outfits and the other gifts as well.



DisneyTeacher01 said:


> So, I have been sewing a little bit...nothing Disney related, yet!  But, I have a few QUESTIONS
> 
> 1. I'm starting my "stash" of Disney fabric (before it gets too big)....should I go ahead and pre-wash, or does it really matter?
> 
> 4. Anybody interested in sharing pics of their CrEaTiVe spaces?
> 
> 5. When you buy a fabric with no real purpose in mind...how much do you buy?  Although, I'm guessing it depends on how much you like it
> 
> ~Jennifer
> 
> I just wish I had a little one to create for or a Disney trip to plan for



Obviously everyone has a different opinion because we are at different stages in our sewing, but I'll offer my answers for a couple of the questions.

1. I used to prewash everything thinking I would be ahead of the game, but every once in a while I want something NOT washed so I've stoped doing it as soon as I buy it.

4.  Sure, I'll share some photos of my quadrant in the bsement.  Stay tuned.

5.  I tend to just buy a yard unless it is on super clearance, but I'm using my fabric more for crafts or small projects (I Spy bags, toiletry bags, tote bags) than clothing.  If I were into clothing I'd probably do a couple yards.

I wish I had a little one to create for as well, but I don't want my sons to know that for a couple more years. 



jessica52877 said:


> Would you guys consider that fabric solid for the pillows for GKTW? I guess I know it isn't solid, but it is my idea of solid! LOL!



I would consider it solid.


----------



## tricia

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here is what I stayed up finishing until all hours of the night!  I ruined the first shirt so I chopped the arms off of a long-sleeved brown t-shirt for Alexa.  The skirt is Aimeeg's tutorial that ellenben kindly reposted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best pic because I took it with my cell phone.  My camera is out of memory!
> 
> Thanks to all for the compliments on the Minnie dresses!



Very cute.  I am going to be trying the ric rak like that on my next skirt.  I love it.



MaeB said:


> Love what everyone has made lately!! You're all so good at coordinating fabrics together.  That's something I definitely struggle with.
> 
> Here are some of my own super-exciting pictures.  These are the things that I made for my friend with the new baby.  I will post something Disney-related some day!
> 
> Rag quilt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crayon rolls (my first!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burp cloths:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I learned:
> 
> I am rubbish at sewing around curves.
> Despite what anyone's instructions say, pre-wash flannel because it will shrink significantly and you will end up with tiny burp cloths.
> My fabric store has horrible, horrible selection.  I could not find 2 flannels that I liked together so I begrudgingly went with the ones pictures.
> 
> The crayon rolls were a BIG hit!



Love everything.  I don't pre wash my flannel if it is bought for a rag quilt, but if I am using it for anything else I do.



dianemom2 said:


> I can post some pictures of what I made for one of the Big Gives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also been very busy with some orders from my Etsy store.
> The Family Trip to Disney Order:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The princess lover's order:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor Swift Concert order:



Love the BG outfits.  Wowza that is a lot of embroidery, I'm sure the buyers will be very happy with everything, looks great.



ellenbenny said:


> I just remembered that I can also now post the items I made for Peanut's big give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.



Busy lady.  Great Suess outfits.  and I like the little in the hoop wipe holder, very cute.




jessica52877 said:


> Would you guys consider that fabric solid for the pillows for GKTW? I guess I know it isn't solid, but it is my idea of solid! LOL!



That's considered a solid in my sewing room too.



DMGeurts said:


> Question
> 
> OK... I know this is a long shot (a very long shot)... but I am looking for a small amount of Harry Potter fabric for a BG project (I know it was OOP in 2002).  There is some on Ebay - but it's going for $30+/yd - and I just can't do that.  Does anyone know where I can find some?  Or something else that I could make work?
> 
> D~



Can you post a pic, or a link?  Our fabricland had some way at the back of the store a while ago.  I have to go there today, so can check for you.



aboveH20 said:


> Three days later I was finally able to upload photos to photobucket.
> 
> Here is what my finished pillow looks like,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and since you actually make four at a time, here they all are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But why stop there?



Great job.


----------



## froggy33

Thought I'd finally get around to posting that Mary Poppins dress.  It's a frankenpattern really, although I kind of followed the shirred corset pattern from ycmt.com.  I decided to shirr the back (like the fitted look).  Of course it should have been easy peasy, but I did it on the wrong side first, and then for the red I used a thread that didn't really shirr well, so I had to take it apart a few times.  Plus the bodice is a bit longer than I would have liked, but I think it turned out pretty good all in all.  My daughter is going to wear this to 1900 Park Fare breakfast!






And I even managed to make something for me!  I needed to test out a new applique, so I made this to go with my daughters EPCOT princess dress.  Luckily we're both relatively small so I was able to get both out of just 1 yard of each fabric.  However, making this pattern...I believe it's called the Amelia shirt...made me realize that must bust to hip ratio is way off.  I'm pretty pear shaped so the bottom literally just fits around my hips but it works.  I even modeled it for you!  That's rapunzel on the bottom there.  I won't wear it with a shirt underneath, but you could.






Thanks for looking.  I guess I had better get ready for work now!

Jessica


----------



## NiniMorris

My tension saga continues!  I found the online Brother site and it gave a few suggestions that were not in the manual.  Jessica suggested I try a new bobbin.  So...armed with this info I went in search of good tension.  20-odd adjustments later...the top looks fantastic and the bobbin looks so so.  I try it on an actual pattern on scrap fabric...and I break a needle!

But from the looks of it the bobbin was all funky before the needle actually broke.  I am taking a break.  Right now I would throw it out the window!

After kiddies come home from school and GD3 goes home, I think I might give it a few more tries before I decide to call and see where the nearest service site is.  

What was that I said about being in the black?    



Nini


----------



## teresajoy

MaeB said:


> Love what everyone has made lately!! You're all so good at coordinating fabrics together.  That's something I definitely struggle with.
> 
> Here are some of my own super-exciting pictures.  These are the things that I made for my friend with the new baby.  I will post something Disney-related some day!
> 
> 
> Crayon rolls (my first!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burp cloths:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I learned:
> 
> I am rubbish at sewing around curves.
> Despite what anyone's instructions say, pre-wash flannel because it will shrink significantly and you will end up with tiny burp cloths.
> My fabric store has horrible, horrible selection.  I could not find 2 flannels that I liked together so I begrudgingly went with the ones pictures.
> 
> The crayon rolls were a BIG hit!



Adorable! I love the quilt, burp cloths and the crayon roll up! I'm glad they were such a success! 



dianemom2 said:


> I can post some pictures of what I made for one of the Big Gives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also been very busy with some orders from my Etsy store.
> The Family Trip to Disney Order:



Wow!! You have been BUSY!!!  I love the Cat in the Hat outfits! And, I know the family did too! 

Your shirts and outfits look fantastic!!!! 



billwendy said:


> Teresa - love that roll up - and sweet Lydia -hope she feels better really soon!!!!



Thanks Wendy! Lydia seems to be feeling better today. She, Corey and Arminda have been driving me nuts all morning! Let's hope for a calmer afternon! 



lovesdumbo said:


> What are your May dates?  I could bring you some.



Seriously? We are there May 6-15. When will you be there?



DisneyTeacher01 said:


> So, I have been sewing a little bit...nothing Disney related, yet!  But, I have a few QUESTIONS
> 
> 1. I'm starting my "stash" of Disney fabric (before it gets too big)....should I go ahead and pre-wash, or does it really matter?
> 
> 2. I'm a scrapbooker, or at least hopefully will again, Anybody else out there who sews and scrapbooks?  How do you organize the two together?
> 
> 3.  Does anyone know how to find out which Walmarts still have fabric?  I'm on the GA/SC border.
> 
> 4. Anybody interested in sharing pics of their CrEaTiVe spaces?
> 
> 5. When you buy a fabric with no real purpose in mind...how much do you buy?  Although, I'm guessing it depends on how much you like it
> 
> I'm always full of questions....Sorry!   But I do try to research first before I ask!
> 
> ~Jennifer
> 
> PS.  I've been reading this thread for a while....which was what motivated me to start sewing again... You ALL are soooooo talented!!   I'm so inspired!  I just wish I had a little one to create for or a Disney trip to plan for



1.I usually wait to wash until I'm ready to use it
4. NO WAY! 
Picture this though: Kitchen table filled with one sewing machine, a serger, an embroidery machine and lots of fabric, thread, scissors, rotary cutters and cutting mat thrown around. Underneath the table are loose pins, scraps of fabric and more thread. 
In the basement, are stacks of fabric on bolts and in boxes, on shelves and on a desk. 
5. Three yards



angeque143 said:


> QUESTION
> 
> Looking for Disney inspired crochet patterns for Big Gives...Any one know where I can find some?
> 
> Also I recently started with a serger...NEVER used it have to watch the DVD BUT what is an EASY starter project that could be used for a big give?
> 
> Thanks so much ladies!!



I love my serger, but I usually just use it to finish the seams and do rolled hems. Have fun with it! 



jessica52877 said:


> Would you guys consider that fabric solid for the pillows for GKTW? I guess I know it isn't solid, but it is my idea of solid! LOL!



I would consider that a solid. I love it! 



mphalens said:


> I also apparently need some Nemo fabric ... anyone bought any lately that can point me in the right direction???  Pretty please?



I bought some Nemo fabric (the one with the characters in blocks)  at Joann's many years ago. I have never used it though!  Then, I bought some at Hobby Lobby that is lime green and I believe it is double bordered. I've never used that one either. 
Finally, from somewhere I got some Nemo fabric that has an almost silky/seuedy feel to it with Nemo characters scattered about it. I've never used  that one either. Actually, I'm pretty sure I got that one from Walmart. 
I haven't been looking, but I havne't noticed anything Nemo in quite awhile at the stores. 



aboveH20 said:


> Three days later I was finally able to upload photos to photobucket.


These are all so cute!!! I'm glad you are able to post the pictures now! 


rtruba said:


> It's a long shot but does anyone know how to convert the Portrait Peasant with short or cap sleeves to a flutter sleeve?
> 
> I don't want to buy a whole new pattern and I cannot work without a pattern.
> 
> Thanks



I often don't put the elastic in the sleeve, which will make it slightly fluttery. When I made Lydia's Buzz outfit a few years ago, I made the sleeves fluttery by doing redondo style sleeves. I posted a tutorial, and I belive it should be in the bookmarks and/or the blog. You could follow the same idea to do a solid fluttery sleeve too, just kind of angle it out at the bottom. (sorry, I'm sure that doesn't make much sense, I wish I could show you the little video of it all I have playing in my head!) 



froggy33 said:


> Thought I'd finally get around to posting that Mary Poppins dress.  It's a frankenpattern really, although I kind of followed the shirred corset pattern from ycmt.com.  I decided to shirr the back (like the fitted look).  Of course it should have been easy peasy, but I did it on the wrong side first, and then for the red I used a thread that didn't really shirr well, so I had to take it apart a few times.  Plus the bodice is a bit longer than I would have liked, but I think it turned out pretty good all in all.  My daughter is going to wear this to 1900 Park Fare breakfast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I even managed to make something for me!  I needed to test out a new applique, so I made this to go with my daughters EPCOT princess dress.  Luckily we're both relatively small so I was able to get both out of just 1 yard of each fabric.  However, making this pattern...I believe it's called the Amelia shirt...made me realize that must bust to hip ratio is way off.  I'm pretty pear shaped so the bottom literally just fits around my hips but it works.  I even modeled it for you!  That's rapunzel on the bottom there.  I won't wear it with a shirt underneath, but you could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.  I guess I had better get ready for work now!
> 
> Jessica



Did you hear that? I gasped when I saw your Mary Poppins! That is SOOOO cute!!! 

And, you are ADORABLE!!! It  is so nice to see a picture of you! The top looks really good on you! 



NiniMorris said:


> My tension saga continues!  I found the online Brother site and it gave a few suggestions that were not in the manual.  Jessica suggested I try a new bobbin.  So...armed with this info I went in search of good tension.  20-odd adjustments later...the top looks fantastic and the bobbin looks so so.  I try it on an actual pattern on scrap fabric...and I break a needle!
> 
> But from the looks of it the bobbin was all funky before the needle actually broke.  I am taking a break.  Right now I would throw it out the window!
> 
> After kiddies come home from school and GD3 goes home, I think I might give it a few more tries before I decide to call and see where the nearest service site is.
> 
> What was that I said about being in the black?
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



UGGH!!! I hope you can get everything worked out with it!


----------



## froggy33

teresajoy said:


> Seriously? We are there May 6-15. When will you be there?
> 
> 
> Did you hear that? I gasped when I saw your Mary Poppins! That is SOOOO cute!!!
> 
> And, you are ADORABLE!!! It  is so nice to see a picture of you! The top looks really good on you!



We're going to be there for a really quick trip May 14-16.  Staying at AKL.  Any chance you're going to be at EPCOT on the 15th for the last F&G festival day?

Thanks!  I've always loved all the Mary Poppins dresses posted on here, but didn't really want to/know if I could work with all that lace.  Plus, my daughter doesn't 100% know Mary Poppins and it'll be hot in May. So instead I went with a more summery style.

And thanks!  I don't think I've ever posted a pic of me on here - I don't normally make stuff for myself.  But I was pretty happy with the way this one turned out.


----------



## teresajoy

froggy33 said:


> We're going to be there for a really quick trip May 14-16.  Staying at AKL.  Any chance you're going to be at EPCOT on the 15th for the last F&G festival day?
> 
> Thanks!  I've always loved all the Mary Poppins dresses posted on here, but didn't really want to/know if I could work with all that lace.  Plus, my daughter doesn't 100% know Mary Poppins and it'll be hot in May. So instead I went with a more summery style.
> 
> And thanks!  I don't think I've ever posted a pic of me on here - I don't normally make stuff for myself.  But I was pretty happy with the way this one turned out.




I wish we were!!! We actually aren't going to be able to do any of the Disney parks this year.


----------



## T-rox

mommy2mrb said:


> When Megan and I checked into the POP Century on 3/29 we received a HUGE surprise!
> 
> 
> OMG that these people do this for you. im speachless and perplexed. wow. great for your family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NiniMorris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Argh!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have had my PE770 for a little over a year.  I just checked and it has almost 4 million stitches on it!
> 
> After I told Teressa (when she was having problems with her new (old) one that I had never had to adjust my tension....guess what!
> 
> All of a sudden the tension is terrible!  The bobbin tension is so messed up it will not sew.  I have cleaned (multiple times) changed the needle, read through the manual, tried to adjust the top tension (which did nothing for the problem) and finally...adjusted the bobbin tension (which is where the problem actually is)  The manual says you can adjust from 30 to 45 degrees.  (I am reading that as total not at a time)  I have adjusted 45 degrees...and it is still the same!!!
> 
> 
> The bobbin thread is almost not existent,  underneath is a birds nest of the top thread, on top the embroidery thread is loopy.  All classic symptoms of the bobbin thread being too tight.
> 
> Has anyone else ever experienced a sudden problem with the bobbin tension?
> 
> I am no stranger to tension issues.  My long arm is very sensitive and I have to adjust the tension each time I quilt on it.  But this is the first time I have had a problem with my 770...
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help or suggestions you can offer!
> 
> Nini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no help, but a hug.. i am a throw it out of the window person too. that, or use a hammer on it. mine when it messed up ( and it is only a couple of months old) took 2 total weeks for me to troubleshoot everything and get it back to working order and i still cant tell you how i did it or what i did.
> 
> 
> 
> dianemom2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can post some pictures of what I made for one of the Big Gives.
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor Swift Concert order:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> very creative. loves it
> 
> 
> 
> cogero said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sew and scrapbook, paint make jewelry at times.
> 
> Art is an outlet for me and yes I consider sewing an art.
> 
> It is the way I de stress.
> 
> I think I may have ADD since I must have 1000 things going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i will be in your ADD club too. my sister looked at me yesterday and said how do you do everything you do.  and i;m thinking how can you not. and then i was thinking i still think i'm not up to par. just last night, after an 8 hour work day, i of course cooked, painted a bunk bed, embroidered a t shirt, gave 2 showers and worked on cooking this baby in my tummy and i considered myself a slacker.
Click to expand...


----------



## teresajoy

josep rich said:


> I very like it your post......



??????????????


----------



## Diz-Mommy

teresajoy said:


> I haven't done many ITH designs (since I only had a 4x4 hoop before this!) so the directions confused me a little at first, but it wasn't hard to figure it out when I stopped overthinking it!



Her dirrections leave a little to be desired for the in the hoop baby booties, so its probably not you.  Well...I think it's Carla's fault more than anything for spoiling us with such fantastic directions.



dianemom2 said:


> I can post some pictures of what I made for one of the Big Gives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also been very busy with some orders from my Etsy store.
> The Family Trip to Disney Order:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The princess lover's order:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor Swift Concert order:



WOWZA you've been BUSY!!  Beautiful work!



ellenbenny said:


> I just remembered that I can also now post the items I made for Peanut's big give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And similar to others I have seen here, I made this for my DGD for Easter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some additional items for my cousin who had a baby girl yesterday
> In the hoop wipes case:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burp Cloths:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a mini sized burp cloth made in my 7x12 hoop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably would have been cuter if I had embroidered something like an initial on it, but I didn't know the name yet when I made it and I wanted to get it done.
> 
> Thanks for looking.



Lovely creations!!  Would you mind sharing where you got the in the hoop wipes case?  I love how that came out!



DMGeurts said:


> I am in the process of building a sewing room (actually DH is) and I have found a lot of great ideas to incorproate into mine here:
> http://www.flickr.com/groups/363268@N21/pool/page1/
> 
> and here:
> http://www.flickr.com/groups/craftrooms/pool/page1/
> 
> But this one is my "*all time favorite*" and I plan to model my sewing room very closely to this one - especially the desk area:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/craftyintentions/2601003599/
> 
> Those links should keep you busy for hours - maybe even days...
> 
> D~



Those pictures make me DROOL!!  I need this house to sell so we can get on with building our new home with the craft room!!



froggy33 said:


> Thought I'd finally get around to posting that Mary Poppins dress.  It's a frankenpattern really, although I kind of followed the shirred corset pattern from ycmt.com.  I decided to shirr the back (like the fitted look).  Of course it should have been easy peasy, but I did it on the wrong side first, and then for the red I used a thread that didn't really shirr well, so I had to take it apart a few times.  Plus the bodice is a bit longer than I would have liked, but I think it turned out pretty good all in all.  My daughter is going to wear this to 1900 Park Fare breakfast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I even managed to make something for me!  I needed to test out a new applique, so I made this to go with my daughters EPCOT princess dress.  Luckily we're both relatively small so I was able to get both out of just 1 yard of each fabric.  However, making this pattern...I believe it's called the Amelia shirt...made me realize that must bust to hip ratio is way off.  I'm pretty pear shaped so the bottom literally just fits around my hips but it works.  I even modeled it for you!  That's rapunzel on the bottom there.  I won't wear it with a shirt underneath, but you could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.  I guess I had better get ready for work now!
> 
> Jessica



CUTE!!  Love it all!


----------



## teresajoy

Diz-Mommy said:


> Her dirrections leave a little to be desired for the in the hoop baby booties, so its probably not you.  Well...I think it's Carla's fault more than anything for spoiling us with such fantastic directions.



I'm glad to hear it's not just me!!! Yes, I expect all directions to be like Carla's with clear steps and pictures!! She's spoiled us!


----------



## tinkerbell3747

Hey everyone,

I love everything that has been posted today!

I have a question:

I have seen some dresses which look like a Simply Sweet with Haltered bodice and they also have a ruffled apron-like attachment.  There was a Tinkerbell and Ariel one posted a few weeks back.  I'll have to go back and find the pics... my question is

1) Was the main part of the dress a simply sweet?
2) Is there a pattern to show how to add the ruffled apron-like side panels?

Thanks!

Update on my mini disaster...I went and bought more fabric.  Add the butchered fabric peices to my scraps and will use them for skirt panels...


----------



## dianemom2

I bought the 2" wide elastic and some clearance fabric at Joanns this week.  We are going to experiment with the wide band elastic skirts.  I thought it would be a good project for my girls to work on next week during spring break.  

I have to take a closer look at the directions for the pillows for GKTW.  At first glance they seemed rather confuddling to my poor brain!  But in the pictures they look pretty simple.  I am hoping that the same day the girls and I work on skirts we can whip up some pillows too.  Any advice from people who have already sewn them?  I guess I am going to have to go back to Joanns for some solid flannel fabric now.  The ladies at my Joanns know me by name.  I've been in there 3 times this week already!!!!

I LOVE the Mary Poppins dress.  I am going to start on a mermaid/Ariel dress for my little niece once the kiddos go back to school after spring break.  I found some cute sequined stretchy green stuff on the clearance rack at Joanns on one of the trips there this week.  I have some ideas floating around in my head but nothing really firm yet.


----------



## DisneyKings

Can you use regular embroidery thread for bobbin thread in embroidery machines (Brother PE-780).  I'm on a work trip & didn't realize I was out of bobbin thread and I'm in a teeny rural area with no stores nearby!


----------



## AnnNan

Adi12982 said:


> Now to the "dilemma" - DH will be going out of town for work in May for a week.  I was dreading staying home alone all week and decided it would be a great idea to put my annual passes to good use and head up M-F of the week he is gone.  Anyhow, I cannot justify spending on both.  It HAS to be one or the other.  Which should I choose?



I would lean toward the machine - you will still b going to Disney - just not at that particular time.  Can you get your machine so you would have it and be able tobe enjoying it durin g that time when you will have some time on your own?



cogero said:


> I also opened an Etsy store the other day and had 2 people convo me about something so I worked on some things to upload to that.
> 
> I am going to tackle the re-do of the shirt that was eaten the other day. I started tonite floating an extra piece of stabilizer under the hoop and it seems to be just the extra I needed. I am going to head to bed in a few minutes.


would you post or pm me your etsy name? I like to see what you are creating.  I know some post in signature but some have had problems doing that.  


On a kind of related note - regarding the discussion about getting your value when selling.  I only sew what little I do sew for myself - enough to know it really is a skill / talent that should b valued.  My mom always had someone in our community who would sew for her and the lady that does so now I feel like undervalues what she makes so I typically add a little and still pay less than if I were to buy at a store plus like it better because it is made to my specific preferences.

The other point I think is worth making (unless you think I'm crazy when I get Through saying it!) is that yes your time is valuable and can be used for lots of things but if you can cover the actual expenses of the supplies then if you enjoy your time spent sewing or find sewing therapeutic (some do) then it is possible that "undervaluing" your personal time for this type of thing- at least temporarily while you establish yourself, get good reviews for your work, etc.- could actually put dollars in your pocket plus that was time you enjoyed creating something special even if it isn't for you to keep.  

I know I tend to over value my time,but if it is time I would have spent watching tv, For example, then I am taking my not most valuable time and increasing its value.  And I know most of you don't have spare time but the "found" moments you spend sewing are kind of the same thing.  What would you have done with that time?  

Later, couldn't you gradually raise prices to cover spending more of your more valuable time on those projects and find where you need to be price-wise as you maybe get more full-time and productive?

**disclaimer - please free to ignore me if that sounds crazy and remember I love y'all and spend lots of time here just drooling over your creations!  I truly  think you are all so talented!  Not to mention so faithful, kind and generous!  You have really turned the Big Gives into something very special!

Back to lurking!


----------



## teresajoy

AnnNan said:


> I would lean toward the machine - you will still b going to Disney - just not at that particular time.  Can you get your machine so you would have it and be able tobe enjoying it durin g that time when you will have some time on your own?
> 
> 
> would you post or pm me your etsy name? I like to see what you are creating.  I know some post in signature but some have had problems doing that.
> 
> 
> On a kind of related note - regarding the discussion about getting your value when selling.  I only sew what little I do sew for myself - enough to know it really is a skill / talent that should b valued.  My mom always had someone in our community who would sew for her and the lady that does so now I feel like undervalues what she makes so I typically add a little and still pay less than if I were to buy at a store plus like it better because it is made to my specific preferences.
> 
> The other point I think is worth making (unless you think I'm crazy when I get Through saying it!) is that yes your time is valuable and can be used for lots of things but if you can cover the actual expenses of the supplies then if you enjoy your time spent sewing or find sewing therapeutic (some do) then it is possible that "undervaluing" your personal time for this type of thing- at least temporarily while you establish yourself, get good reviews for your work, etc.- could actually put dollars in your pocket plus that was time you enjoyed creating something special even if it isn't for you to keep.
> 
> I know I tend to over value my time,but if it is time I would have spent watching tv, For example, then I am taking my not most valuable time and increasing its value.  And I know most of you don't have spare time but the "found" moments you spend sewing are kind of the same thing.  What would you have done with that time?
> 
> Later, couldn't you gradually raise prices to cover spending more of your more valuable time on those projects and find where you need to be price-wise as you maybe get more full-time and productive?
> 
> **disclaimer - please free to ignore me if that sounds crazy and remember I love y'all and spend lots of time here just drooling over your creations!  I truly  think you are all so talented!  Not to mention so faithful, kind and generous!  You have really turned the Big Gives into something very special!
> 
> Back to lurking!



I really like the points you made! I tend to have that attitude about the things I make too. If I can cover the cost of materials plus a little for my time, I have come out ahead in my book! The more complicated (headache inducing) designs I would price higher, because it's not as enjoyable for me to do.


----------



## teresajoy

DisneyKings said:


> Can you use regular embroidery thread for bobbin thread in embroidery machines (Brother PE-780).  I'm on a work trip & didn't realize I was out of bobbin thread and I'm in a teeny rural area with no stores nearby!



I am pretty sure you can. I know with the In the hoop crayon rolls I made the other day, it said to put matching embroidery thread in the bobbin (I didn't because I didn't feel like winding a bobbin!). So, I would say yes. I don't believe I've ever actually tried it though! So, you may not want to listen to me!  

no one at my house is today, so you wouldn't be the first!!


----------



## ellenbenny

MaeB said:


> Love what everyone has made lately!! You're all so good at coordinating fabrics together.  That's something I definitely struggle with.
> 
> Here are some of my own super-exciting pictures.  These are the things that I made for my friend with the new baby.  I will post something Disney-related some day!
> 
> Rag quilt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crayon rolls (my first!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burp cloths:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I learned:
> 
> I am rubbish at sewing around curves.
> Despite what anyone's instructions say, pre-wash flannel because it will shrink significantly and you will end up with tiny burp cloths.
> My fabric store has horrible, horrible selection.  I could not find 2 flannels that I liked together so I begrudgingly went with the ones pictures.
> 
> The crayon rolls were a BIG hit!



I love the rag quilt, so pretty!  And great job on the the crayon rolls and burp cloths too.



aboveH20 said:


> Three days later I was finally able to upload photos to photobucket.
> 
> Here is what my finished pillow looks like,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and since you actually make four at a time, here they all are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But why stop there?



Those came out great, I love the fabrics!



froggy33 said:


> Thought I'd finally get around to posting that Mary Poppins dress.  It's a frankenpattern really, although I kind of followed the shirred corset pattern from ycmt.com.  I decided to shirr the back (like the fitted look).  Of course it should have been easy peasy, but I did it on the wrong side first, and then for the red I used a thread that didn't really shirr well, so I had to take it apart a few times.  Plus the bodice is a bit longer than I would have liked, but I think it turned out pretty good all in all.  My daughter is going to wear this to 1900 Park Fare breakfast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I even managed to make something for me!  I needed to test out a new applique, so I made this to go with my daughters EPCOT princess dress.  Luckily we're both relatively small so I was able to get both out of just 1 yard of each fabric.  However, making this pattern...I believe it's called the Amelia shirt...made me realize that must bust to hip ratio is way off.  I'm pretty pear shaped so the bottom literally just fits around my hips but it works.  I even modeled it for you!  That's rapunzel on the bottom there.  I won't wear it with a shirt underneath, but you could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.  I guess I had better get ready for work now!
> 
> Jessica



So cute, both the Mary Poppins dress and you with your top!  I love your princess appliques too!



Diz-Mommy said:


> Lovely creations!!  Would you mind sharing where you got the in the hoop wipes case?  I love how that came out!



Thanks, the case is from digistitches.  I have a few different designs from her in the hoop that I like.


----------



## RMAMom

NiniMorris said:


> Argh!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have had my PE770 for a little over a year.  I just checked and it has almost 4 million stitches on it!
> 
> After I told Teressa (when she was having problems with her new (old) one that I had never had to adjust my tension....guess what!
> 
> All of a sudden the tension is terrible!  The bobbin tension is so messed up it will not sew.  I have cleaned (multiple times) changed the needle, read through the manual, tried to adjust the top tension (which did nothing for the problem) and finally...adjusted the bobbin tension (which is where the problem actually is)  The manual says you can adjust from 30 to 45 degrees.  (I am reading that as total not at a time)  I have adjusted 45 degrees...and it is still the same!!!
> 
> 
> The bobbin thread is almost not existent,  underneath is a birds nest of the top thread, on top the embroidery thread is loopy.  All classic symptoms of the bobbin thread being too tight.
> 
> Has anyone else ever experienced a sudden problem with the bobbin tension?
> 
> I am no stranger to tension issues.  My long arm is very sensitive and I have to adjust the tension each time I quilt on it.  But this is the first time I have had a problem with my 770...
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help or suggestions you can offer!
> 
> Nini



Nini I have had tension issues on my 770 twice and both times it was because I used the prewounds from Marathon. I know you have been using them for as long as you've had your machine but I have never been able to use them in mine and both times that I tried I had to take the machine into be corrected. Nothing I tried to do on my own would correct it. I know that is no help,  I hope you find an easier fix.


----------



## tmh0206

DisneyKings said:


> Can you use regular embroidery thread for bobbin thread in embroidery machines (Brother PE-780).  I'm on a work trip & didn't realize I was out of bobbin thread and I'm in a teeny rural area with no stores nearby!



I do it all the time and have never had any problems with it, so give it a try!!!


----------



## cogero

tmh0206 said:


> I do it all the time and have never had any problems with it, so give it a try!!!




Oh this is great to know.


Today has been crazy busy and my mom is trying out my sewing machine again so no sewing tonite which is okay because I have some embroidery to do.

I want to finish 2 pixie dusts before starting a Give.

One needs Heat press shirts and the other needs 2 more embroidered shirts.

I mentioned Mary Jos to my mom and she was all for going as soon as we get off the plane next month


----------



## labruto4

DMGeurts said:


> Question
> 
> OK... I know this is a long shot (a very long shot)... but I am looking for a small amount of Harry Potter fabric for a BG project (I know it was OOP in 2002).  There is some on Ebay - but it's going for $30+/yd - and I just can't do that.  Does anyone know where I can find some?  Or something else that I could make work?
> 
> D~



I've never bought from them, but is this the pattern you're looking for?

http://www.artfire.com/modules.php?name=Shop&op=listing&product_id=1029512


----------



## jessica52877

RMAMom said:


> Nini I have had tension issues on my 770 twice and both times it was because I used the prewounds from Marathon. I know you have been using them for as long as you've had your machine but I have never been able to use them in mine and both times that I tried I had to take the machine into be corrected. Nothing I tried to do on my own would correct it. I know that is no help,  I hope you find an easier fix.



I will still say that I love Marathon thread but i have noticed with my past order or two that the thread itself seems to have issues when I get towards the bottom. Most people would just throw it away at that point but I tend to pull it off the spool a bit before the machine would. 

My last bobbins are from there (from the quilt show last year) and have more then one give me issues. If I can't hold the thread up and it unwind on it's own in the air then it gives me issues. Not sure what is up since I never have had any issues before.


----------



## babynala

WAY TMTQ.  There have been so many wonderful things posted in the last few weeks.   

I went away for a few days at the beginning of the month and I'm finally caught up.  when I got home I went a few days without plugging in my laptop and it was kind of nice.  I made a Portrait Peasant shirt with an easter bunny for my niece and a matching shirt for her Bitty Baby but forgot to take pictures but forgot to take pictures.  

Hmm, I think I lost my quote of the Cat and Hat set for the Give.  That dress came out so nice and I love the short set.  



dianemom2 said:


> I can post some pictures of what I made for one of the Big Gives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also been very busy with some orders from my Etsy store.
> The Family Trip to Disney Order:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The princess lover's order:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor Swift Concert order:


I love the Minnie short set and the dress (with the ribbon on the bottom).  All of your embroidery came out really nice - your machine must be ready for a break.

Do not show my DD that Taylor Swift outfit.  She will go wild.  It came out really nice.  



MaeB said:


> Love what everyone has made lately!! You're all so good at coordinating fabrics together.  That's something I definitely struggle with.
> 
> Here are some of my own super-exciting pictures.  These are the things that I made for my friend with the new baby.  I will post something Disney-related some day!
> 
> Rag quilt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crayon rolls (my first!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burp cloths:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I learned:
> 
> I am rubbish at sewing around curves.
> Despite what anyone's instructions say, pre-wash flannel because it will shrink significantly and you will end up with tiny burp cloths.
> My fabric store has horrible, horrible selection.  I could not find 2 flannels that I liked together so I begrudgingly went with the ones pictures.
> 
> The crayon rolls were a BIG hit!


Love your rag quilt, it looks so warm and cozy.  The crayon roll and burp cloths are really cute.  I think your fabrics look nice together.  



aboveH20 said:


> Three days later I was finally able to upload photos to photobucket.
> 
> Here is what my finished pillow looks like,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and since you actually make four at a time, here they all are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But why stop there?


These came out really cute.  I bought some flannel today so I hope I can make a few next week.  



froggy33 said:


> Thought I'd finally get around to posting that Mary Poppins dress.  It's a frankenpattern really, although I kind of followed the shirred corset pattern from ycmt.com.  I decided to shirr the back (like the fitted look).  Of course it should have been easy peasy, but I did it on the wrong side first, and then for the red I used a thread that didn't really shirr well, so I had to take it apart a few times.  Plus the bodice is a bit longer than I would have liked, but I think it turned out pretty good all in all.  My daughter is going to wear this to 1900 Park Fare breakfast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I even managed to make something for me!  I needed to test out a new applique, so I made this to go with my daughters EPCOT princess dress.  Luckily we're both relatively small so I was able to get both out of just 1 yard of each fabric.  However, making this pattern...I believe it's called the Amelia shirt...made me realize that must bust to hip ratio is way off.  I'm pretty pear shaped so the bottom literally just fits around my hips but it works.  I even modeled it for you!  That's rapunzel on the bottom there.  I won't wear it with a shirt underneath, but you could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.  I guess I had better get ready for work now!
> 
> Jessica


Your Mary Poppins dress is so pretty.  Glad you were able to make something for yourself (and that you shared the picture!).  I love that you will be matching your DD.  I would love to see a close up of your Rapunzel.  



NiniMorris said:


> My tension saga continues!  I found the online Brother site and it gave a few suggestions that were not in the manual.  Jessica suggested I try a new bobbin.  So...armed with this info I went in search of good tension.  20-odd adjustments later...the top looks fantastic and the bobbin looks so so.  I try it on an actual pattern on scrap fabric...and I break a needle!
> 
> But from the looks of it the bobbin was all funky before the needle actually broke.  I am taking a break.  Right now I would throw it out the window!
> 
> After kiddies come home from school and GD3 goes home, I think I might give it a few more tries before I decide to call and see where the nearest service site is.
> 
> What was that I said about being in the black?
> 
> Nini


Sorry you are having such a hard time with your machine and that your tension is causing you Tension.  Maybe a look when you are refreshed will help.  



teresajoy said:


> I often don't put the elastic in the sleeve, which will make it slightly fluttery. When I made Lydia's Buzz outfit a few years ago, I made the sleeves fluttery by doing redondo style sleeves. I posted a tutorial, and I belive it should be in the bookmarks and/or the blog. You could follow the same idea to do a solid fluttery sleeve too, just kind of angle it out at the bottom. (sorry, I'm sure that doesn't make much sense, I wish I could show you the little video of it all I have playing in my head!)


I don't think I've ever seen Lydia's Buzz outfit.  Is it in the photobucket account?  



teresajoy said:


> I'm glad to hear it's not just me!!! Yes, I expect all directions to be like Carla's with clear steps and pictures!! She's spoiled us!


The same is true of Heather's designs.  She spoiled us!


Question:  for the GTKTW pillowcases is it OK to use flannel that has been washed?


----------



## abfight

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I love everything that has been posted today!
> 
> I have a question:
> 
> I have seen some dresses which look like a Simply Sweet with Haltered bodice and they also have a ruffled apron-like attachment.  There was a Tinkerbell and Ariel one posted a few weeks back.  I'll have to go back and find the pics... my question is
> 
> 1) Was the main part of the dress a simply sweet?
> 2) Is there a pattern to show how to add the ruffled apron-like side panels?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Update on my mini disaster...I went and bought more fabric.  Add the butchered fabric peices to my scraps and will use them for skirt panels...



I think that those may have been mine.  They are the Simply Sweet.  I hope that this makes sense,  I just made two skirt portions, then cut the top skirt up the front middle (I was scared to death).  Then I trimmed about an inch off fo eack side of the front.  Then just added the ruffle as usual (but I did add a little length to my ruffle strip).  Next I sewed both skirts together before adding them to the top portion, just so I was sure that everything stayed even.  I really hope that this makes sence, I had just kinda been picturing it in my head and finally tried it.

My next attemt is gonna be to put the split in the back and add ruffles to the bottom skirt   Does anyone have any  input on how that would look?


----------



## babynala

Speaking of sewing rooms....

http://sewmanyways.blogspot.com/2011/04/sewingcraft-room-ideas-and-updates.html

Drool...


----------



## tinkerbell3747

abfight said:


> I think that those may have been mine.  They are the Simply Sweet.  I hope that this makes sense,  I just made two skirt portions, then cut the top skirt up the front middle (I was scared to death).  Then I trimmed about an inch off fo eack side of the front.  Then just added the ruffle as usual (but I did add a little length to my ruffle strip).  Next I sewed both skirts together before adding them to the top portion, just so I was sure that everything stayed even.  I really hope that this makes sence, I had just kinda been picturing it in my head and finally tried it.
> 
> My next attemt is gonna be to put the split in the back and add ruffles to the bottom skirt   Does anyone have any  input on how that would look?



Thank you for this...it made total sense.  I am printing this post for my notes.


----------



## RMAMom

Can anyone tell me where I can find the  Hangin with my Peeps design?  I love it and would want to make some shirts for an egg hunt this Sunday. I checked Heathers Facebook and Etsy as well as a few other favorites and no luck.


----------



## dianemom2

teresajoy said:


> I really like the points you made! I tend to have that attitude about the things I make too. If I can cover the cost of materials plus a little for my time, I have come out ahead in my book! The more complicated (headache inducing) designs I would price higher, because it's not as enjoyable for me to do.



I feel the same way.  Plus, I also think that if I am busy sewing/embroidering not only is it satisfying, it keeps me from doing other things where I spend money.  My DH loves that part of my little business


----------



## froggy33

teresajoy said:


> I wish we were!!! We actually aren't going to be able to do any of the Disney parks this year.



Aww man!  Still a trip to Florida right?  Am I understanding correctly.  We're actually swinging by Disney for just 2 quick nights on the way to Tampa to visit my G'ma.  I manage to sneak little trips in everywhere!



ellenbenny said:


> So cute, both the Mary Poppins dress and you with your top!  I love your princess appliques too!



Thanks!  I have been pretty pleased with how everything has come out lately!



babynala said:


> Your Mary Poppins dress is so pretty.  Glad you were able to make something for yourself (and that you shared the picture!).  I love that you will be matching your DD.  I would love to see a close up of your Rapunzel.



Thanks!  We're only going to be in DW from mid May 14 - morning May 16th, so there wasn't too much to sew and a decent amount of time to do it in, so I was able to make something for myself - plus this pattern goes together really quickly!!  And that's coming from me who takes forever to even make a simply sweet!  Of course for this short trip I am making my daughter 4 customs, me 1 shirt, my dad one shirt, and I hope to make a rosetta back and a boxy bag!!!  Only 3 things left!

Here you go!  I LOVE Tangled.  I think it's my new favorite Disney - she's at least my favorite princess now!






Thanks!


----------



## DMGeurts

tricia said:


> Can you post a pic, or a link?  Our fabricland had some way at the back of the store a while ago.  I have to go there today, so can check for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Great job.



I hope I didn't miss your trip.... I had to work today.

Here's a link to some of the fabric - at this point I'd take *anything* Harry Potter...

http://blog.sewhooked.org/2010/06/25/a-very-harry-fabric-friday/

D~


----------



## jas0202

froggy33 said:


> Here you go!  I LOVE Tangled.  I think it's my new favorite Disney - she's at least my favorite princess now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I love this design.  Where is it from?  Or did you digitize it yourself?


----------



## VBAndrea

jessica52877 said:


> Would you guys consider that fabric solid for the pillows for GKTW? I guess I know it isn't solid, but it is my idea of solid! LOL!


That's my idea of a solid as well.  Solid is boring.  You are hip like me 



jessica52877 said:


> Some of us hoard fabric and might have some Nemo fabric left and willing to trade! Preferable for comic strip Mickey fabric! It came from Walmart way back when, before they even started closing the fabric sections.


I don't need anymore Nemo fabric.  mphalens is the one who was looking for some (nor do I have any Mickey comic book -- Ellen is the Queen of the Comic Strip fabric).



DMGeurts said:


> Question
> 
> OK... I know this is a long shot (a very long shot)... but I am looking for a small amount of Harry Potter fabric for a BG project (I know it was OOP in 2002).  There is some on Ebay - but it's going for $30+/yd - and I just can't do that.  Does anyone know where I can find some?  Or something else that I could make work?
> 
> D~


I saw what you are making.  Can you paint?  I would suggest using a solid fabric and painting on it.  That's what I did for a P&F Eye Spy bag and I occasionally do it for a luggage tag.



aboveH20 said:


> Three days later I was finally able to upload photos to photobucket.
> 
> Here is what my finished pillow looks like,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and since you actually make four at a time, here they all are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But why stop there?


Fabulous work!  I am working on a big BG project (at least it's big IMO) and have teacher's gifts to finish up for teacher's day (which I think is in early May) so until those projects are completed I will have postpone any pillow making.



rtruba said:


> It's a long shot but does anyone know how to convert the Portrait Peasant with short or cap sleeves to a flutter sleeve?
> 
> I don't want to buy a whole new pattern and I cannot work without a pattern.
> 
> Thanks


I would try looking for an on line tutorial and see if you can find something.  I bet there is something out there that would help you.



froggy33 said:


> Thought I'd finally get around to posting that Mary Poppins dress.  It's a frankenpattern really, although I kind of followed the shirred corset pattern from ycmt.com.  I decided to shirr the back (like the fitted look).  Of course it should have been easy peasy, but I did it on the wrong side first, and then for the red I used a thread that didn't really shirr well, so I had to take it apart a few times.  Plus the bodice is a bit longer than I would have liked, but I think it turned out pretty good all in all.  My daughter is going to wear this to 1900 Park Fare breakfast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I even managed to make something for me!  I needed to test out a new applique, so I made this to go with my daughters EPCOT princess dress.  Luckily we're both relatively small so I was able to get both out of just 1 yard of each fabric.  However, making this pattern...I believe it's called the Amelia shirt...made me realize that must bust to hip ratio is way off.  I'm pretty pear shaped so the bottom literally just fits around my hips but it works.  I even modeled it for you!  That's rapunzel on the bottom there.  I won't wear it with a shirt underneath, but you could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.  I guess I had better get ready for work now!
> 
> Jessica


Love the Mary Poppins!  It's so simply elegant.  I really like your top too.  And you are soooo cute -- and you look nothing like I pictured you to be.  I love seeing photos of evryone so I can put faces with names ~ it helps me keep track of who's who.  I'm not a whiz at it like Teresa is.



babynala said:


> Speaking of sewing rooms....
> 
> http://sewmanyways.blogspot.com/2011/04/sewingcraft-room-ideas-and-updates.html
> 
> Drool...


Mine looks just like that.  Except I don't have that furniture, the nice table, the chair, the color organization, the wall storage, etc.  But like Teresa, I do have scraps of fabric, tons of pieces of threads and even kitty litter bits on the floor.  I also currently have bits of tracing paper all about.


----------



## froggy33

jas0202 said:


> I love this design.  Where is it from?  Or did you digitize it yourself?



Thanks!  It's one of mine.  I will list it soon (I'm kind of slow at the listing part!)



VBAndrea said:


> Love the Mary Poppins!  It's so simply elegant.  I really like your top too.  And you are soooo cute -- and you look nothing like I pictured you to be.  I love seeing photos of evryone so I can put faces with names ~ it helps me keep track of who's who.  I'm not a whiz at it like Teresa is.



Thanks so much!  I agree, I can kind of recognize the board names, but get pretty confused!


----------



## jas0202

froggy33 said:


> Thanks!  It's one of mine.  I will list it soon (I'm kind of slow at the listing part!)



Awesome!  I nabbed your etsy store from your siggy and put it in my favorites!


----------



## SallyfromDE

teresajoy said:


> I haven't done many ITH designs (since I only had a 4x4 hoop before this!) so the directions confused me a little at first, but it wasn't hard to figure it out when I stopped overthinking it!



I LOVE to do ITH!!! 



froggy33 said:


> Thought I'd finally get around to posting that Mary Poppins dress.  It's a frankenpattern really, although I kind of followed the shirred corset pattern from ycmt.com.  I decided to shirr the back (like the fitted look).  Of course it should have been easy peasy, but I did it on the wrong side first, and then for the red I used a thread that didn't really shirr well, so I had to take it apart a few times.  Plus the bodice is a bit longer than I would have liked, but I think it turned out pretty good all in all.  My daughter is going to wear this to 1900 Park Fare breakfast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I even managed to make something for me!  I needed to test out a new applique, so I made this to go with my daughters EPCOT princess dress.  Luckily we're both relatively small so I was able to get both out of just 1 yard of each fabric.  However, making this pattern...I believe it's called the Amelia shirt...made me realize that must bust to hip ratio is way off.  I'm pretty pear shaped so the bottom literally just fits around my hips but it works.  I even modeled it for you!  That's rapunzel on the bottom there.  I won't wear it with a shirt underneath, but you could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.  I guess I had better get ready for work now!
> 
> Jessica



Kirsta has been asking for a MP outfit. She like the tunics, so I'm still in the thinking stage. I was at a blog awhile back, and they had a mother daughter PillowCase top, it just look so nice together. Your dress and top look great. 



DisneyKings said:


> Can you use regular embroidery thread for bobbin thread in embroidery machines (Brother PE-780).  I'm on a work trip & didn't realize I was out of bobbin thread and I'm in a teeny rural area with no stores nearby!



I use the emb thread for ITH designes. So in a pinch, I'd think you'd be okay.


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

My first attempt at a multiquote...



VBAndrea said:


> I can't answer everything but will answer what I can.
> 1.YES PREWASH EVERYTHING.  Wash in cold without fabric softener.  Some things wash fine, some shrink -- just wash it all and be safe.  Some dye lots run a bit too so if you're combining colors and patterns of different fabrics it's a must to prewash.
> 
> 2.I sew and scrapbook.  My sewing is in the laundry room.  My scrapbooking is in the office.  My ds is 9 yrs old.  I am scrapbooking chronologically.  I just fisnished his first birthday and am about to do a trip we went on when he was 13 months old.  You can now see where my priorities lie.  I really need to dedicates some time to scrapbooking.
> 
> 3.I think you would just have to go and look.  I wouldn't trust calling them as some of the employees there are a bit dim-witted and may have no clue what a fabric department even is.
> 
> 4.I will try to get a pic of my sewing area soon -- mine is pathetic, but it's all I have.
> 
> 5.Never enough.  If something is on a good clearance I generally get two to three yards and really should buy five or six.  I don't have a lot of room to store things though.  If it's a fabric I just like with no current purpose in mind I only ever get a yard ~ I always figure I can throw it into a Vida or do a stripwork or patchwork with it.



I'm lucky enough to have a craft room and I'm trying to make the sewing and scrapbooking fit together.  Although I love to drag my sewing machine to the kitchen table.  Thanks so much for the prewash advice.

Good luck with catching up on the scrapbook...my mom is working on my brother's book.  She is in year two, he's 28!!! 



DMGeurts said:


> I am in the process of building a sewing room (actually DH is) and I have found a lot of great ideas to incorproate into mine here:
> http://www.flickr.com/groups/363268@N21/pool/page1/
> 
> and here:
> http://www.flickr.com/groups/craftrooms/pool/page1/
> 
> But this one is my "*all time favorite*" and I plan to model my sewing room very closely to this one - especially the desk area:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/craftyintentions/2601003599/
> 
> Those links should keep you busy for hours - maybe even days...   D~



I glanced at those links....I'm pretty sure I'll be there for a while!  They look awesome!   Off to look some more...





aboveH20 said:


> Obviously everyone has a different opinion because we are at different stages in our sewing, but I'll offer my answers for a couple of the questions.
> 
> 1. I used to prewash everything thinking I would be ahead of the game, but every once in a while I want something NOT washed so I've stoped doing it as soon as I buy it.
> 
> 4.  Sure, I'll share some photos of my quadrant in the bsement.  Stay tuned.
> 
> 5.  I tend to just buy a yard unless it is on super clearance, but I'm using my fabric more for crafts or small projects (I Spy bags, toiletry bags, tote bags) than clothing.  If I were into clothing I'd probably do a couple yards.
> 
> I wish I had a little one to create for as well, but I don't want my sons to know that for a couple more years.



I was kind of thinking the same thing about prewashing....I'm still not sure what to do!  I'm looking forward to seeing your quadrant 



teresajoy said:


> 1.I usually wait to wash until I'm ready to use it
> 4. NO WAY!
> Picture this though: Kitchen table filled with one sewing machine, a serger, an embroidery machine and lots of fabric, thread, scissors, rotary cutters and cutting mat thrown around. Underneath the table are loose pins, scraps of fabric and more thread.
> In the basement, are stacks of fabric on bolts and in boxes, on shelves and on a desk.
> 5. Three yards



Too funny on the NO WAY!  That's what my scrapbook space looked like before I moved....dining room table, what table!???  



Thanks so much to everyone for their thoughts.  Any advice helps, I like to hear suggestions and thoughts 

~Jennifer



ETA and I was successful at a multiquote


----------



## aboveH20

babynala said:


> These came out really cute.  I bought some flannel today so I hope I can make a few next week.
> 
> 
> Question:  for the GTKTW pillowcases is it OK to use flannel that has been washed?



I'm sure it's fine.   I was the one who first wondered if the material should be pre-washed because I thought they were regular size pillowcases that would be slept on and laundered.  In fact, it's more like a craft item. I'm still not entirely sure about the process, but kids get the pillowcases to tuck wishes and dreams into.  I don't think washed or not matters either way.



froggy33 said:


> Here you go!  I LOVE Tangled.  I think it's my new favorite Disney - she's at least my favorite princess now!



Beautiful.



VBAndrea said:


> I
> Fabulous work!  I am working on a big BG project (at least it's big IMO) and have teacher's gifts to finish up for teacher's day (which I think is in early May) so until those projects are completed I will have postpone any pillow making.



Thanks.  I've got a bunch more cut out.  I wonder how many they give out in a week.


----------



## aboveH20

teresajoy said:


> I would love to see your first crayon roll up!!! I really don't sew straight lines well, so I waited until I got a 5x7 hoop and had the machine do all the work for me!



Okay, doing my part to cheer up the American (and Canadian) sewers of the world.  I made this over a year ago primarily to see how crayon rolls are put together.  NOT like this one apparently.  I couldn't even talk any of my broken crayons into sitting in it long enough for a photo. 






Obviously I need to have my cutting mat recalibrated because it is very wonky.

In other world news, look at the "hidden Mickey" fabric I got at Joann. 






Don't know how well the photo will show up, but I thought it would be good for ruffles.


----------



## NiniMorris

Tension issues part 3...

There is a test pattern on the Brother site.  It is supposed to help you get the tension calibrated.  So, now the test pattern stitches out PERFECTLY!  Unfortunately, every time I try to stitch out anything else, it stitches fine for a while, then messes up, then stitches fine, then messes up...some of it is bobbin issues some of it is top thread issues.


So, I now have the number of the nearest Brother service center.  I will call them in the morning!  I'm sure it is something minor.  I'm sure when I find out what it is I will be mortified that I couldn't find it myself.  I'm equally sure it will cost me a fortune to find out the problem...but I have jobs waiting and I am so far behind schedule I doubt I will see daylight for a long time!



So, I wonder what I can do in the mean time...I haven't sewn anything without embroidery on it for a looooong while!


Maybe I can magically get my sewing studio as perfect as that website Sew Many Ways....or maybe not!


Nini


----------



## ellenbenny

RMAMom said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can find the  Hangin with my Peeps design?  I love it and would want to make some shirts for an egg hunt this Sunday. I checked Heathers Facebook and Etsy as well as a few other favorites and no luck.



I have seen it on stitchontime.  I bought heather's peep and then combined 3 of them and added text on my machine, but not all machine's can do that.


----------



## RMAMom

ellenbenny said:


> I have seen it on stitchontime.  I bought heather's peep and then combined 3 of them and added text on my machine, but not all machine's can do that.



Thanks Ellen, I looked there under Easter and didn't see it, I'll go look again.


----------



## SarahJN

Thank you all for the skirt compliments.  Those were a total CASE from Aimee.  Those cute as a cupcake shirts are from their birthday last year.  Em actually came up with the idea to pair them with the skirts.  Leave it up to a 4 year old to figure it out.  

If I multi quote everything posted this week, it will be the longest post ever.  I can't believe all of the talent here.




Granna4679 said:


>



I love these dresses - the style, the fabric and the girls are adorable!



aimeeg said:


> I have tried to post this a couple of times but it never has popped up.



Such a cute dress.



froggy33 said:


> Thanks for looking.  I guess I had better get ready for work now!
> 
> Jessica



The Mary Poppins dress is great.  So creative!  And I love the Tangled shirt.


----------



## lovesdumbo

teresajoy said:


> Seriously? We are there May 6-15. When will you be there?


5/11 to 5/18.  Can't wait!  Work has been insane so this is a much needed trip.  I'm going with 2 friends to celebrate a big birthday.  One friend has a work obligation so we can't go on my actual bday.  You know I haven't tried to buy coffee syrup in a while but I'm sure I can find it and if I can't find it near me my sister lives less than 30 minutes from the RI border.  Would be great to see you again!



froggy33 said:


> We're going to be there for a really quick trip May 14-16.  Staying at AKL.  Any chance you're going to be at EPCOT on the 15th for the last F&G festival day?


I probably will be.  I'm sure your DD is a lot bigger than when I saw you in Epcot before.  Was that Dec 09?  Seems like a lifetime ago now.  That weekend is some special Cars 2 celebration but I haven't heard what they are actually doing.


----------



## jessica52877

NiniMorris said:


> Tension issues part 3...
> 
> There is a test pattern on the Brother site.  It is supposed to help you get the tension calibrated.  So, now the test pattern stitches out PERFECTLY!  Unfortunately, every time I try to stitch out anything else, it stitches fine for a while, then messes up, then stitches fine, then messes up...some of it is bobbin issues some of it is top thread issues.
> 
> 
> So, I now have the number of the nearest Brother service center.  I will call them in the morning!  I'm sure it is something minor.  I'm sure when I find out what it is I will be mortified that I couldn't find it myself.  I'm equally sure it will cost me a fortune to find out the problem...but I have jobs waiting and I am so far behind schedule I doubt I will see daylight for a long time!
> 
> 
> 
> So, I wonder what I can do in the mean time...I haven't sewn anything without embroidery on it for a looooong while!
> 
> 
> Maybe I can magically get my sewing studio as perfect as that website Sew Many Ways....or maybe not!
> 
> 
> Nini



Who are you calling? I bought my machine from someone in Marietta and that is where I have taken it the one time. It takes about 2 hours from here to get there though, probably add 10 minutes on for you. He seems nice. Too bad I don't know the name of it. Maybe Ashby Sewing? 



VBAndrea said:


> That's my idea of a solid as well.  Solid is boring.  You are hip like me
> 
> 
> I don't need anymore Nemo fabric.  mphalens is the one who was looking for some (nor do I have any Mickey comic book -- Ellen is the Queen of the Comic Strip fabric).
> 
> 
> I saw what you are making.  Can you paint?  I would suggest using a solid fabric and painting on it.  That's what I did for a P&F Eye Spy bag and I occasionally do it for a luggage tag.



Plain solid just doesn't cut it around here! Glad to know we are hip! 

Yep, the queen of comic book is queen of friendliness too! I just love everyone here!


----------



## jessica52877

I wish I knew where some old sewing room pictures were. I would post them. Mine isn't anything special, more everyday I would think. I started cleaning it today to take new ones but I doubt I'll ever finish. I have so much to do and haven't been in the mood today (after my machine got hungry) or much this week to sew.


----------



## NiniMorris

jessica52877 said:


> Who are you calling? I bought my machine from someone in Marietta and that is where I have taken it the one time. It takes about 2 hours from here to get there though, probably add 10 minutes on for you. He seems nice. Too bad I don't know the name of it. Maybe Ashby Sewing?



Asnby's...that's it.  Problem is...I won't be able to get it to them until Tuesday.  That is the only day I don't have therapy appointments.  So at least a week to get it back!  Really wish I had gotten better at hand applique!  LOL!


Nini


----------



## PurpleEars

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Thank you so much for this I feel alot better.  I just spent 2 evenings cutting out my next set of fabrics for the next pillowcase dress set.
> 
> Here are some pictures of my first project!  A pillowcase dress with fabric ties, easy fit "shorts" (Carla C's easy fits - shortened) and a reverseable headband.



Great job on the set. Can't wait to see more of your work.



teresajoy said:


> Lydia woke up sick this morning, so I thought I'd make her a little something to try to cheer her up.
> 
> And, here is Lydia with it (this is her SUPER EXCITED!!! face)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used my second new embroidery machine to make this in the hoop. I got the design for free after I joined this Yahoo Group: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/AA_PlanetApplique
> 
> And, thank you for all your advice on my embroidery machine! I'm so glad I returned the old one. This new one is (so far) working like a dream! I have not  had to adjust anything! I am very hopeful that this one is a keeper!



I am glad your replacement machine works well. The crayon roll looks great!



tinkerbell3747 said:


> I had so much fun making this project I am definately going to keep sewing....sounds strange but this was my way of winding down after long days at the office and I look foward to starting the new pillowcase set tonight....this weekend its all about getting some more fabric for DS Pj bottoms and fabric for the Cathy dress /or Simply Sweet can't decide which to do first?  Any thoughts?



You are actually not strange at all. Sewing also helps me wind down after work.



cydswipe said:


> ... well the machine has arrived.... I am nervously looking at the box, have not opened it yet!
> 
> So here's my question(s)
> 1.  what were your first time mistakes?!?!
> 
> 2.  what is a good first project... I have loads of ribbon for bows and stuff
> 
> 3.  any other thoughts/ suggestions?



My first time mistake - thinking interfacing and stabilizer were the same thing! Let's just say I went to the store to buy stabilizer the next day.

My second time mistake - did not hoop the item tightly enough.

Of course I have made lots of other mistakes too. But those were my first ones. Good luck!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here is what I stayed up finishing until all hours of the night!  I ruined the first shirt so I chopped the arms off of a long-sleeved brown t-shirt for Alexa.  The skirt is Aimeeg's tutorial that ellenben kindly reposted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best pic because I took it with my cell phone.  My camera is out of memory!
> 
> Thanks to all for the compliments on the Minnie dresses!



Great job!



branmuffin said:


> Hi everyone! I have been lurking for a little while and have been in awe of all the wonderful things you all make. I haven't posted because I didn't really have anything to contribute. Thanks to you all and your inspiration, I bought CarlaC's simply sweet pattern and made my first dress for my dd5. Hopefully, I can post a picture soon. Thanks for inspiring me!



Just want to say welcome!



mommy2mrb said:


> When Megan and I checked into the POP Century on 3/29 we received a HUGE surprise!



Glad to hear that you had a great trip and received lots of special gifts!



MaeB said:


> Love what everyone has made lately!! You're all so good at coordinating fabrics together.  That's something I definitely struggle with.
> 
> Here are some of my own super-exciting pictures.  These are the things that I made for my friend with the new baby.  I will post something Disney-related some day!
> 
> Rag quilt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crayon rolls (my first!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burp cloths:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I learned:
> 
> I am rubbish at sewing around curves.
> Despite what anyone's instructions say, pre-wash flannel because it will shrink significantly and you will end up with tiny burp cloths.
> My fabric store has horrible, horrible selection.  I could not find 2 flannels that I liked together so I begrudgingly went with the ones pictures.
> 
> The crayon rolls were a BIG hit!



Great job. The baby gifts look awesome!



dianemom2 said:


> I can post some pictures of what I made for one of the Big Gives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also been very busy with some orders from my Etsy store.
> The Family Trip to Disney Order:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The princess lover's order:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor Swift Concert order:



Wow you must have been very busy! Everything looks wonderful!



ellenbenny said:


> I just remembered that I can also now post the items I made for Peanut's big give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And similar to others I have seen here, I made this for my DGD for Easter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably would have been cuter if I had embroidered something like an initial on it, but I didn't know the name yet when I made it and I wanted to get it done.
> 
> Thanks for looking.



All of them look great. I really liked the set you made for Peanut's give. The baby stuff are cute too!



DisneyTeacher01 said:


> So, I have been sewing a little bit...nothing Disney related, yet!  But, I have a few QUESTIONS
> 
> 1. I'm starting my "stash" of Disney fabric (before it gets too big)....should I go ahead and pre-wash, or does it really matter?
> 
> 2. I'm a scrapbooker, or at least hopefully will again, Anybody else out there who sews and scrapbooks?  How do you organize the two together?
> 
> 3.  Does anyone know how to find out which Walmarts still have fabric?  I'm on the GA/SC border.
> 
> 4. Anybody interested in sharing pics of their CrEaTiVe spaces?
> 
> 5. When you buy a fabric with no real purpose in mind...how much do you buy?  Although, I'm guessing it depends on how much you like it
> 
> I'm always full of questions....Sorry!   But I do try to research first before I ask!
> 
> ~Jennifer
> 
> PS.  I've been reading this thread for a while....which was what motivated me to start sewing again... You ALL are soooooo talented!!  I'm so inspired!  I just wish I had a little one to create for or a Disney trip to plan for



Answers:
1. Prewashing fabric lets you know if the fabric will shrink and if the fabric will bleed. I have to admit I am not 100% on that one yet, but I try to prewash anything I buy now.

2-3. Unfortunately I can't help you with either one of these questions (I do not scrapbook).

4. I use a spare bedroom which is often a mess. I won't take a picture of that place until I clean it up!

5. 2 metres is what I usually get if I don't know what I am going to do with it. My next increment is 5 metres if the price is right.



jessica52877 said:


> Would you guys consider that fabric solid for the pillows for GKTW? I guess I know it isn't solid, but it is my idea of solid! LOL!



Looks like close enough to solid to me!



aboveH20 said:


> Three days later I was finally able to upload photos to photobucket.
> 
> and since you actually make four at a time, here they all are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But why stop there?



Amazing job! I am sure the recipients will really like them.



froggy33 said:


> Thought I'd finally get around to posting that Mary Poppins dress.  It's a frankenpattern really, although I kind of followed the shirred corset pattern from ycmt.com.  I decided to shirr the back (like the fitted look).  Of course it should have been easy peasy, but I did it on the wrong side first, and then for the red I used a thread that didn't really shirr well, so I had to take it apart a few times.  Plus the bodice is a bit longer than I would have liked, but I think it turned out pretty good all in all.  My daughter is going to wear this to 1900 Park Fare breakfast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I even managed to make something for me!  I needed to test out a new applique, so I made this to go with my daughters EPCOT princess dress.  Luckily we're both relatively small so I was able to get both out of just 1 yard of each fabric.  However, making this pattern...I believe it's called the Amelia shirt...made me realize that must bust to hip ratio is way off.  I'm pretty pear shaped so the bottom literally just fits around my hips but it works.  I even modeled it for you!  That's rapunzel on the bottom there.  I won't wear it with a shirt underneath, but you could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.  I guess I had better get ready for work now!
> 
> Jessica



Beautiful Mary Poppins dress. I like seeing things made for adults too and that top look so cute on you! Thanks for showing the close up of your design. It looks awesome!



aboveH20 said:


> Okay, doing my part to cheer up the American (and Canadian) sewers of the world.  I made this over a year ago primarily to see how crayon rolls are put together.  NOT like this one apparently.  I couldn't even talk any of my broken crayons into sitting in it long enough for a photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously I need to have my cutting mat recalibrated because it is very wonky.
> 
> In other world news, look at the "hidden Mickey" fabric I got at Joann.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know how well the photo will show up, but I thought it would be good for ruffles.



You see, sewing straight lines is not my strong suit either, which is why I haven't made a crayon roll yet. I like your "Hidden Mickey" fabric. Can't wait to see what you make with it!



NiniMorris said:


> Tension issues part 3...
> 
> There is a test pattern on the Brother site.  It is supposed to help you get the tension calibrated.  So, now the test pattern stitches out PERFECTLY!  Unfortunately, every time I try to stitch out anything else, it stitches fine for a while, then messes up, then stitches fine, then messes up...some of it is bobbin issues some of it is top thread issues.
> 
> 
> So, I now have the number of the nearest Brother service center.  I will call them in the morning!  I'm sure it is something minor.  I'm sure when I find out what it is I will be mortified that I couldn't find it myself.  I'm equally sure it will cost me a fortune to find out the problem...but I have jobs waiting and I am so far behind schedule I doubt I will see daylight for a long time!
> 
> 
> 
> So, I wonder what I can do in the mean time...I haven't sewn anything without embroidery on it for a looooong while!
> 
> 
> Maybe I can magically get my sewing studio as perfect as that website Sew Many Ways....or maybe not!
> 
> 
> Nini



I am sorry to hear about your issues with your machine. I don't have any suggestions. I hope it won't be a huge problem to fix.


----------



## froggy33

SallyfromDE said:


> Kirsta has been asking for a MP outfit. She like the tunics, so I'm still in the thinking stage. I was at a blog awhile back, and they had a mother daughter PillowCase top, it just look so nice together. Your dress and top look great.



Thanks!  I like tunics on my daughter as well - I tend to use the Vida as a tunic instead of a dress.  The top I'm wearing is really just a pillowcase and the pattern I used comes as a bundle from ycmt.com with a mother, daughter, and doll...https://www.youcanmakethis.com/info...ine-dress-ameliatunic-matching-doll-dress.htm

It's really very easy.



SarahJN said:


> The Mary Poppins dress is great.  So creative!  And I love the Tangled shirt.



Thanks!!



lovesdumbo said:


> I probably will be.  I'm sure your DD is a lot bigger than when I saw you in Epcot before.  Was that Dec 09?  Seems like a lifetime ago now.  That weekend is some special Cars 2 celebration but I haven't heard what they are actually doing.



I was about 99% that was you (I'm horrible remembering screen names) and I thought it was crazy that we were going to be there again at the same time!!  It was Dec 09 and she was 17 months then.  She's just shy of 3 now!  I recently heard about the Pixar thing as well.  That should be cool.  Kenzie's not seen any of the Pixar characters.


----------



## DisneyKings

Does anyone know which is older--Anastasia or Drizella?  Trying to figure out which one to make for which kid. 

ETA:  found it!  I've been searching forever & didn't find it until AFTER posting here, of course!  It's Drizella.


----------



## IcedMudd

I wanted to share the shirt I made for our daughter for her 5th bday. It's not sewn by me, but I did design it, print it and press it. We have a commercial printer and heat press so it should last a long time. Also, you can't tell from the pic, but the bottom says "best. day. ever" with each period being a minnie head. She actually noticed the teensy tiny bows so the trouble to layer it all on there (it's sparkly and metallic) was well worth it 






She loves Tink too so I had to include her as well!


----------



## cogero

love the Rapunzel heat press shirt. Awesome job.


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

I hate to admit it, but I have had the Audrey Ruffle Skirt pattern for probably 4.5 months and just used it for the first time today. The Gymboree near my house had a huge mega clearance sale and I got my DD the kitty tee for $2, I thought it would look cute with a kitty print skirt... and since I now know how to use my serger I was able to do the rolled hem on the ruffles. I am in love  so much easier than pressing small hems or praying the narrow hem foot doesn't stitch weird. Anyways... picture overload, but I am proud!


----------



## squirrel

When making the Eye Spy Bags do you use a special needle when sewing the vinyl?

I'm so not ready to start making any yet, I have to get going on the dresses for this year's trip.

The bookmark for the Eye Spy Bag is different than the one posted a few weeks ago.  Where would I find the one with the handle?


----------



## VBAndrea

squirrel said:


> When making the Eye Spy Bags do you use a special needle when sewing the vinyl?
> 
> I'm so not ready to start making any yet, I have to get going on the dresses for this year's trip.
> 
> The bookmark for the Eye Spy Bag is different than the one posted a few weeks ago.  Where would I find the one with the handle?



I just use a regular needle but I only use that particular needle for eye spy bags and luggage tags.  You need a non-metal foot though or I have read you can put tape over the metal foot.  The vinyl sticks to my metal plate though and I've tried using tissue paper and didnt like that method so I may try putting tape over the metal plate the next time I make one.  Otherwise I slide scrap fabric under the area not being sewn to help it glide.  Clear as mud?!

I use this tutorial:
http://ajpadilla.com/reduce-reuse-recycle/i-spy-bag

But I just add my own handle before sewing the two sides together.  I can try to take pics of mine today and post and get the measurements of my handles, but I won't get around to that until likely late this afternoon.


----------



## cogero

MyDisneyTrio said:


> I hate to admit it, but I have had the Audrey Ruffle Skirt pattern for probably 4.5 months and just used it for the first time today. The Gymboree near my house had a huge mega clearance sale and I got my DD the kitty tee for $2, I thought it would look cute with a kitty print skirt... and since I now know how to use my serger I was able to do the rolled hem on the ruffles. I am in love  so much easier than pressing small hems or praying the narrow hem foot doesn't stitch weird. Anyways... picture overload, but I am proud!



This is just lovely. I am scared to try this along with my serger. I actually need to find time to just get to work with it.

I can finally post this out fit I did for Hannah's Give. this is for Abigail and I combined a bunch of different tutorials with different things I liked


----------



## babynala

froggy33 said:


> Here you go!  I LOVE Tangled.  I think it's my new favorite Disney - she's at least my favorite princess now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I love your design, it came out really nice.  The Tangled movie is really cute and I don't think it is as "dark" as some of the early Princess movies.  I still need to see The Princess and the Frog.  



IcedMudd said:


> I wanted to share the shirt I made for our daughter for her 5th bday. It's not sewn by me, but I did design it, print it and press it. We have a commercial printer and heat press so it should last a long time. Also, you can't tell from the pic, but the bottom says "best. day. ever" with each period being a minnie head. She actually noticed the teensy tiny bows so the trouble to layer it all on there (it's sparkly and metallic) was well worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loves Tink too so I had to include her as well!


Happy B-day to your DD.  This shirt is really cute and the Minnie heads are a very nice touch. 



cogero said:


> This is just lovely. I am scared to try this along with my serger. I actually need to find time to just get to work with it.
> 
> I can finally post this out fit I did for Hannah's Give. this is for Abigail and I combined a bunch of different tutorials with different things I liked


I love that skirt, so colorful and lots of detail.  


I'm full of questions today:  I want to make my DS (6) an Imagination Movers outfit (coveralls). I searched through some old threads and saw that Toadstool had made a really cute skirt / coverall outfit for her DD.  My questions are:
- where can I find the IM designs to create the name tag and the the main emblem design?
- how would you suggest making the coveralls?  Is there a pattern that someone might be able to suggest?  

TIA


----------



## MWGreene

Ok everyone I've decided to make a rag autograph quilt. I've never done a quilt before but the rag quilt doesn't look as scary as others lol! Any tips would be greatly appreciated!!!!!!


----------



## jessica52877

babynala said:


> I'm full of questions today:  I want to make my DS (6) an Imagination Movers outfit (coveralls). I searched through some old threads and saw that Toadstool had made a really cute skirt / coverall outfit for her DD.  My questions are:
> - where can I find the IM designs to create the name tag and the the main emblem design?
> - how would you suggest making the coveralls?  Is there a pattern that someone might be able to suggest?
> 
> TIA



http://www.etsy.com/shop/KiraLynB?page=1

I don't see the logo but convo or pm her and ask. I assume she made it too.


----------



## mphalens

babynala said:


> I'm full of questions today:
> - how would you suggest making the coveralls?  Is there a pattern that someone might be able to suggest?
> 
> TIA



I saw a coveralls pattern on YCMT under the BOYS section... I kept going back and forth on whether to order it because I know my little guy would love it ... but doesn't NEED it ... so I decided to wait ...


----------



## Fruto76

aboveH20 said:


> Three days later I was finally able to upload photos to photobucket.
> 
> Here is what my finished pillow looks like,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and since you actually make four at a time, here they all are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But why stop there?


 Great job. I love the fabric combos you used.



froggy33 said:


> Thought I'd finally get around to posting that Mary Poppins dress.  It's a frankenpattern really, although I kind of followed the shirred corset pattern from ycmt.com.  I decided to shirr the back (like the fitted look).  Of course it should have been easy peasy, but I did it on the wrong side first, and then for the red I used a thread that didn't really shirr well, so I had to take it apart a few times.  Plus the bodice is a bit longer than I would have liked, but I think it turned out pretty good all in all.  My daughter is going to wear this to 1900 Park Fare breakfast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I even managed to make something for me!  I needed to test out a new applique, so I made this to go with my daughters EPCOT princess dress.  Luckily we're both relatively small so I was able to get both out of just 1 yard of each fabric.  However, making this pattern...I believe it's called the Amelia shirt...made me realize that must bust to hip ratio is way off.  I'm pretty pear shaped so the bottom literally just fits around my hips but it works.  I even modeled it for you!  That's rapunzel on the bottom there.  I won't wear it with a shirt underneath, but you could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.  I guess I had better get ready for work now!
> 
> Jessica


 Gorgeous creations. Mary's dress is fabulous and you are adorable as well! 



IcedMudd said:


> I wanted to share the shirt I made for our daughter for her 5th bday. It's not sewn by me, but I did design it, print it and press it. We have a commercial printer and heat press so it should last a long time. Also, you can't tell from the pic, but the bottom says "best. day. ever" with each period being a minnie head. She actually noticed the teensy tiny bows so the trouble to layer it all on there (it's sparkly and metallic) was well worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loves Tink too so I had to include her as well!


 Amazing work! 



MyDisneyTrio said:


> I hate to admit it, but I have had the Audrey Ruffle Skirt pattern for probably 4.5 months and just used it for the first time today. The Gymboree near my house had a huge mega clearance sale and I got my DD the kitty tee for $2, I thought it would look cute with a kitty print skirt... and since I now know how to use my serger I was able to do the rolled hem on the ruffles. I am in love  so much easier than pressing small hems or praying the narrow hem foot doesn't stitch weird. Anyways... picture overload, but I am proud!


 Very cute! 



cogero said:


> This is just lovely. I am scared to try this along with my serger. I actually need to find time to just get to work with it.
> 
> I can finally post this out fit I did for Hannah's Give. this is for Abigail and I combined a bunch of different tutorials with different things I liked


 It's great, as usual! I love that Tink fabric!


----------



## tricia

DMGeurts said:


> I hope I didn't miss your trip.... I had to work today.
> 
> Here's a link to some of the fabric - at this point I'd take *anything* Harry Potter...
> 
> http://blog.sewhooked.org/2010/06/25/a-very-harry-fabric-friday/
> 
> D~



I did look for you, but it seems there is nothing there right now.  Plenty of Elvis, and the Beatles in that section, but all out of Harry Potter.  Hope you can find it somewhere.




IcedMudd said:


> I wanted to share the shirt I made for our daughter for her 5th bday. It's not sewn by me, but I did design it, print it and press it. We have a commercial printer and heat press so it should last a long time. Also, you can't tell from the pic, but the bottom says "best. day. ever" with each period being a minnie head. She actually noticed the teensy tiny bows so the trouble to layer it all on there (it's sparkly and metallic) was well worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loves Tink too so I had to include her as well!



Very cute.  Great design.



MyDisneyTrio said:


> I hate to admit it, but I have had the Audrey Ruffle Skirt pattern for probably 4.5 months and just used it for the first time today. The Gymboree near my house had a huge mega clearance sale and I got my DD the kitty tee for $2, I thought it would look cute with a kitty print skirt... and since I now know how to use my serger I was able to do the rolled hem on the ruffles. I am in love  so much easier than pressing small hems or praying the narrow hem foot doesn't stitch weird. Anyways... picture overload, but I am proud!



Adorable.



cogero said:


> This is just lovely. I am scared to try this along with my serger. I actually need to find time to just get to work with it.
> 
> I can finally post this out fit I did for Hannah's Give. this is for Abigail and I combined a bunch of different tutorials with different things I liked



Looks great.



MWGreene said:


> Ok everyone I've decided to make a rag autograph quilt. I've never done a quilt before but the rag quilt doesn't look as scary as others lol! Any tips would be greatly appreciated!!!!!!



Here is a tutorial for a rag quilt.


http://quilting.about.com/od/ragquiltpatterns/ss/rag_quilt_basic_2.htm


----------



## tricia

Got some clothes done for my little cousins.  They had birthdays last month, so these are late B-Day presents from me.

For Amber:

Winnie the Pooh Insa and Brooklyn Tank Top.
HeatherSue embroidery and the I made the Insa a skort instead of having a double skirt.






And I also made her a Piglet T-Shirt.
Raglan by CarlaC and Piglet from HeatherSue






For her little brother Riley:

Thomas the tank Engine Easy fits and T-Shirt






Lightning McQueen Bowling Shirt


----------



## Diz-Mommy

tricia said:


> Got some clothes done for my little cousins.  They had birthdays last month, so these are late B-Day presents from me.
> 
> For Amber:
> 
> Winnie the Pooh Insa and Brooklyn Tank Top.
> HeatherSue embroidery and the I made the Insa a skort instead of having a double skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I also made her a Piglet T-Shirt.
> Raglan by CarlaC and Piglet from HeatherSue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For her little brother Riley:
> 
> Thomas the tank Engine Easy fits and T-Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lightning McQueen Bowling Shirt



I love everything, but the bowling shirt is absolutely fabulous!!  I hope you don't mind if I CASE this idea for my boys...I've been sitting on that Lightening McQueen fabric forever wondering what I'm going to do with it!  LOVE IT WITH THE CHECKER FABRIC!!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

I just want you all to know you have inspired me.  This was my 2nd ever sewing piece.   It's not Disney but I am making a Mickey/Minnie inspired one for MK and a top for Epcot as well.   I don't have an embroidering machine so nothing like that yet

Just wanted to say Thank you for your INSPIRATION!!!


----------



## squirrel

Would a darning foot work okay for embroidery?  My machine doesn't have an embroidery foot and the regular one is very hard to see where I am sewing on an applique.  The darning foot is just a round ring and I think I would be able to see where I am sewing better than the one I normally use.

Is it better for me to try and purchase an embroidery foot if one is available?


----------



## ellenbenny

MyDisneyTrio said:


> I hate to admit it, but I have had the Audrey Ruffle Skirt pattern for probably 4.5 months and just used it for the first time today. The Gymboree near my house had a huge mega clearance sale and I got my DD the kitty tee for $2, I thought it would look cute with a kitty print skirt... and since I now know how to use my serger I was able to do the rolled hem on the ruffles. I am in love  so much easier than pressing small hems or praying the narrow hem foot doesn't stitch weird. Anyways... picture overload, but I am proud!



Super cute skirt and model, I love the kitties and the soft colors.



IcedMudd said:


> I wanted to share the shirt I made for our daughter for her 5th bday. It's not sewn by me, but I did design it, print it and press it. We have a commercial printer and heat press so it should last a long time. Also, you can't tell from the pic, but the bottom says "best. day. ever" with each period being a minnie head. She actually noticed the teensy tiny bows so the trouble to layer it all on there (it's sparkly and metallic) was well worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loves Tink too so I had to include her as well!



Very nice!



cogero said:


> I can finally post this out fit I did for Hannah's Give. this is for Abigail and I combined a bunch of different tutorials with different things I liked



Love the tink fabric and colors!



tricia said:


> Got some clothes done for my little cousins.  They had birthdays last month, so these are late B-Day presents from me.
> 
> For Amber:
> 
> Winnie the Pooh Insa and Brooklyn Tank Top.
> HeatherSue embroidery and the I made the Insa a skort instead of having a double skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I also made her a Piglet T-Shirt.
> Raglan by CarlaC and Piglet from HeatherSue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For her little brother Riley:
> 
> Thomas the tank Engine Easy fits and T-Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lightning McQueen Bowling Shirt



Everything looks great.  I always love the look of the Insa skirt, and keep telling myself I should make one some day. I have the pattern from the book.



ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> I just want you all to know you have inspired me.  This was my 2nd ever sewing piece.   It's not Disney but I am making a Mickey/Minnie inspired one for MK and a top for Epcot as well.   I don't have an embroidering machine so nothing like that yet
> 
> Just wanted to say Thank you for your INSPIRATION!!!



Great job and WELCOME!!



squirrel said:


> Would a darning foot work okay for embroidery?  My machine doesn't have an embroidery foot and the regular one is very hard to see where I am sewing on an applique.  The darning foot is just a round ring and I think I would be able to see where I am sewing better than the one I normally use.
> 
> Is it better for me to try and purchase an embroidery foot if one is available?



I honestly don't know, but I would think that you should just try it on some scrap fabric and see how you like it.


----------



## VBAndrea

tricia said:


> Got some clothes done for my little cousins.  They had birthdays last month, so these are late B-Day presents from me.
> 
> For Amber:
> 
> Winnie the Pooh Insa and Brooklyn Tank Top.
> HeatherSue embroidery and the I made the Insa a skort instead of having a double skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I also made her a Piglet T-Shirt.
> Raglan by CarlaC and Piglet from HeatherSue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For her little brother Riley:
> 
> Thomas the tank Engine Easy fits and T-Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lightning McQueen Bowling Shirt


Everything is awesome!  I must really put the Insa skirt on my immediate to do list.  I love the looks of the ones you made.  Those tissue paper patterns just kill me though.  I dread tracing mine.



ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> I just want you all to know you have inspired me.  This was my 2nd ever sewing piece.   It's not Disney but I am making a Mickey/Minnie inspired one for MK and a top for Epcot as well.   I don't have an embroidering machine so nothing like that yet
> 
> Just wanted to say Thank you for your INSPIRATION!!!


Fabulous job!  Now I can't wait to see the Minnie Mickey one.



squirrel said:


> Would a darning foot work okay for embroidery?  My machine doesn't have an embroidery foot and the regular one is very hard to see where I am sewing on an applique.  The darning foot is just a round ring and I think I would be able to see where I am sewing better than the one I normally use.
> 
> Is it better for me to try and purchase an embroidery foot if one is available?


I have no clue what a darning foot looks like, but try it on some scraps and see if it works better for you.  I bought an embroidery foot and it made hand applique so much easier.  You really have to be able to see what you are doing (and even with seeing I don't always get it right!).


----------



## VBAndrea

I made this skirt for dd for Valentine's Day ~ but it's mainly kitties with some hearts so she wears it all the time.  I took photos when I made it but she had on a shirt that was way too big and it made the skirt look awful.  It looks much better with this shirt:




I still want to applique a t-shirt with a cut out of the kitty fabric, but not at the top of my priority list right now.

And I made this rag bed for my dog's crate.  Didn't pad it nearly enough so I now use it as a throw over their crate bed and it's so thin they just dig in it and scrunch it up.  I'm really mad I did not make it thicker 





Thanks for looking!


----------



## froggy33

MyDisneyTrio said:


> I hate to admit it, but I have had the Audrey Ruffle Skirt pattern for probably 4.5 months and just used it for the first time today. The Gymboree near my house had a huge mega clearance sale and I got my DD the kitty tee for $2, I thought it would look cute with a kitty print skirt... and since I now know how to use my serger I was able to do the rolled hem on the ruffles. I am in love  so much easier than pressing small hems or praying the narrow hem foot doesn't stitch weird. Anyways... picture overload, but I am proud!



Love the set and your daughter is such a cutie patootie!!  Oh, and I don't even know how many patterns (ycmt.com included) I have purchased and have yet to use!!!



babynala said:


> I love your design, it came out really nice.  The Tangled movie is really cute and I don't think it is as "dark" as some of the early Princess movies.  I still need to see The Princess and the Frog.



Thanks!  I totally agree with you about it not being as dark.  The "mother" isn't really mean/evil, she's just kind of  a "B". (If you know what I mean  ).  I didn't really have a problem with Princess and the Frog (liked it a lot as well actually), and my 2 year old daughter wasn't bothered by it.  But it is kind of dark - a lot of voodoo. I know people that actually left the theater because of it!



Fruto76 said:


> Gorgeous creations. Mary's dress is fabulous and you are adorable as well!



Thank you thank you!



ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> I just want you all to know you have inspired me.  This was my 2nd ever sewing piece.   It's not Disney but I am making a Mickey/Minnie inspired one for MK and a top for Epcot as well.   I don't have an embroidering machine so nothing like that yet
> 
> Just wanted to say Thank you for your INSPIRATION!!!



So cute, love the black and white zebra-like print!


----------



## sheridee32

tricia said:


> Got some clothes done for my little cousins.  They had birthdays last month, so these are late B-Day presents from me.
> 
> For Amber:
> 
> Winnie the Pooh Insa and Brooklyn Tank Top.
> HeatherSue embroidery and the I made the Insa a skort instead of having a double skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I also made her a Piglet T-Shirt.
> Raglan by CarlaC and Piglet from HeatherSue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For her little brother Riley:
> 
> Thomas the tank Engine Easy fits and T-Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lightning McQueen Bowling Shirt



The outfits are great great minds think alike i just made my dgs a lighting mqueen shirt using the same fabric a few weeks ago just havent posted pictures yet he wont wear it till our trip in may


----------



## miprender

WOW way TMTQ but everything is great!


I finally finished 22 pairs of shorts.... 11 each for DS3 & DS5. Now I can move onto things for DD. I will post pics after I have appliqued the shirts to go with the shorts. 

But I have found a new obsession besided buying fabric... I keep buying plain Tshirts for DD,DS5,DS3 when I find them at the store. I could probably clothes all the kids in my neighborhood now I have so many shirts. But I just think of all the possibilities I can do with those tees.


----------



## angeque143

QUESTION I have been looking for the easy fit short pattern...Is this no longer carried? I only see that easy fit pants and was hoping to make AJ a couple of pairs of shorts for the trip!


----------



## cogero

Angie the easy fit pants can be made into shorts.

I am running to my nephews birthday party. The present is some bibs since he is 13 and special needs my SIL asked for 15 I was able to finish 3 in the time frame given with all my other projects. I gave an IOU

I posted them on facebook and will link here later.


----------



## effervescent

Way, way TMTQ!  I keep trying to get caught up with the thread but everytime I come back there's 7 more pages!    I'm sitting here waiting on our newest fur baby so I'm taking the opportunity to at least look at everything.  Amazing work from everyone as usual!



DisneyTeacher01 said:


> So, I have been sewing a little bit...nothing Disney related, yet!  But, I have a few QUESTIONS
> 
> 1. I'm starting my "stash" of Disney fabric (before it gets too big)....should I go ahead and pre-wash, or does it really matter?
> 
> 2. I'm a scrapbooker, or at least hopefully will again, Anybody else out there who sews and scrapbooks?  How do you organize the two together?
> 
> 3.  Does anyone know how to find out which Walmarts still have fabric?  I'm on the GA/SC border.
> 
> 4. Anybody interested in sharing pics of their CrEaTiVe spaces?
> 
> 5. When you buy a fabric with no real purpose in mind...how much do you buy?  Although, I'm guessing it depends on how much you like it
> 
> I'm always full of questions....Sorry!   But I do try to research first before I ask!
> 
> ~Jennifer



1.  I prewash before I put it away, but it's really a matter of preference.  As long as you prewash it before you begin your project you should be okay.

2.  I'll eventually get back to scrapbooking again myself.  I have a craft room with all of my scrapbook stuff, but all of the kids school stuff shares that space so there's no room left for my sewing stuff.  I made a corner of my bedroom into my sewing area.  When we move again I'll be making sure that I have a decent sized space for all my crafting - I hoard fabric, thread, yarn, scrapbook suppies, ribbons, and beads....lol!

3.  Are you in the Savannah area?  The Walmart in Pooler still has a fabric department and they usually have Disney fabrics.

4.  Eventually I'll get around to pics.  I haven't been as accomplished in the organization department as I would like to be!

5.  For me it depends on the price and what kinds of things I can use it for.  Typically I go around 2-4 yrds.



angeque143 said:


> QUESTION
> 
> Looking for Disney inspired crochet patterns for Big Gives...Any one know where I can find some?
> 
> Also I recently started with a serger...NEVER used it have to watch the DVD BUT what is an EASY starter project that could be used for a big give?
> 
> Thanks so much ladies!!



Check etsy for patterns.  I've found several cute Disney amigurumi patterns there.




NiniMorris said:


> My tension saga continues!  I found the online Brother site and it gave a few suggestions that were not in the manual.  Jessica suggested I try a new bobbin.  So...armed with this info I went in search of good tension.  20-odd adjustments later...the top looks fantastic and the bobbin looks so so.  I try it on an actual pattern on scrap fabric...and I break a needle!
> 
> But from the looks of it the bobbin was all funky before the needle actually broke.  I am taking a break.  Right now I would throw it out the window!
> 
> After kiddies come home from school and GD3 goes home, I think I might give it a few more tries before I decide to call and see where the nearest service site is.
> 
> What was that I said about being in the black?
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



When I had that problem I had a rougue bunch of thread in my tension plates in the thread path.  



mommy2mrb said:


> When Megan and I checked into the POP Century on 3/29 we received a HUGE surprise!
> 
> I told the CM that I should have three deliveries....my box, Garden Grocers and box from Wendy....but wait, she said nooooooooooo, you have a lot more than that!!!!
> 
> from effervescent - wishes shirts and cute star necklace, we wore these to our get together with other DIS friends when we watched wishes from BLT Top of the World..which Megan is wearing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can't thank you all enough for making our trip so extra special with all the beautiful and fun pixie dust!
> We got so many wonderful comments on our cute shirts and of course my beautiful bag!
> all the extra goodies were enjoyed and played with a lot during the trip and will continue to bring lots of happiness to Megan!
> You all are such special ladies and will always have a special place in our hearts and of course our memories of our trip!
> I am sorry I didn't get to take photos of Megan opening these, she was so excited and had such a huge smile on her face the whole time, thank you for putting it on her face from me!!
> 
> Thanks you again for thinking of us, making our trip even more memorable!!
> 
> Lisa and Megan



I am so glad you all enjoyed everything!  I can only imagine what all those packages at check in looked like.    NaeNae helped me out tremendously with my shirts - she did all the wording for me since I cannot understand Stitch Era.  Her word files gave the shirts that extra touch and I really appreciate her help!




Well our new fur baby Marley is here and trying to get adjusted, so I'm going to go and work on some shirts now before it's time to go to work.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> I just want you all to know you have inspired me.  This was my 2nd ever sewing piece.   It's not Disney but I am making a Mickey/Minnie inspired one for MK and a top for Epcot as well.   I don't have an embroidering machine so nothing like that yet
> 
> Just wanted to say Thank you for your INSPIRATION!!!


 CUTE CUTE CUTE!! 



VBAndrea said:


> I made this skirt for dd for Valentine's Day ~ but it's mainly kitties with some hearts so she wears it all the time.  I took photos when I made it but she had on a shirt that was way too big and it made the skirt look awful.  It looks much better with this shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still want to applique a t-shirt with a cut out of the kitty fabric, but not at the top of my priority list right now.
> 
> And I made this rag bed for my dog's crate.  Didn't pad it nearly enough so I now use it as a throw over their crate bed and it's so thin they just dig in it and scrunch it up.  I'm really mad I did not make it thicker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



That skirt is adorable and you're lucky you found a shirt to match perfectly.  Annabella still wears her Valentine's outfit too, I just see no sense in sewing something and using it for only one day.



MyDisneyTrio said:


> I hate to admit it, but I have had the Audrey Ruffle Skirt pattern for probably 4.5 months and just used it for the first time today. The Gymboree near my house had a huge mega clearance sale and I got my DD the kitty tee for $2, I thought it would look cute with a kitty print skirt... and since I now know how to use my serger I was able to do the rolled hem on the ruffles. I am in love  so much easier than pressing small hems or praying the narrow hem foot doesn't stitch weird. Anyways... picture overload, but I am proud!



LOVE IT ALL!!



cogero said:


> This is just lovely. I am scared to try this along with my serger. I actually need to find time to just get to work with it.
> 
> I can finally post this out fit I did for Hannah's Give. this is for Abigail and I combined a bunch of different tutorials with different things I liked



OOOOhhh!!  Pretty set, I LOVE Tinkerbell


----------



## Fruto76

*QUESTION*
Does anyone here have the Juno Janome serger 3434D ? Its on sale at Hancock's starting next Wed for $179. Has pretty good reviews online, just hoping maybe someone here might have some input. Is this a good starter serger? User friendly?


----------



## SarahJN

IcedMudd said:


> [/IMG]



Great job on this shirt!



MyDisneyTrio said:


>



So adorable.  I've been thinking about getting that skirt pattern too.



tricia said:


> Got some clothes done for my little cousins.  They had birthdays last month, so these are late B-Day presents from me.
> 
> For Amber:
> 
> Winnie the Pooh Insa and Brooklyn Tank Top.
> HeatherSue embroidery and the I made the Insa a skort instead of having a double skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I also made her a Piglet T-Shirt.
> Raglan by CarlaC and Piglet from HeatherSue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For her little brother Riley:
> 
> Thomas the tank Engine Easy fits and T-Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lightning McQueen Bowling Shirt



These came out great.



ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


>



Great job.



VBAndrea said:


>



That's a really cute skirt.


----------



## billwendy

VBAndrea said:


> I made this skirt for dd for Valentine's Day ~ but it's mainly kitties with some hearts so she wears it all the time.  I took photos when I made it but she had on a shirt that was way too big and it made the skirt look awful.  It looks much better with this shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still want to applique a t-shirt with a cut out of the kitty fabric, but not at the top of my priority list right now.
> 
> And I made this rag bed for my dog's crate.  Didn't pad it nearly enough so I now use it as a throw over their crate bed and it's so thin they just dig in it and scrunch it up.  I'm really mad I did not make it thicker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



So CUTE!!!! love the doggy bed too - did you put some foam inside or ?????


----------



## effervescent

Fruto76 said:


> *QUESTION*
> Does anyone here have the Juno Janome serger 3434D ? Its on sale at Hancock's starting next Wed for $179. Has pretty good reviews online, just hoping maybe someone here might have some input. Is this a good starter serger? User friendly?



That's the one I have.  It's my first serger and I've found it to be fairly easy to use.  The threading was a PITA at first, but I believe that's pretty common with sergers.  I've used it quite a bit without issue.


----------



## mphalens

I hit Hancock Fabrics today (South Blvd in Charlotte in case anyone is wondering) ... I FOUND MICKEY FABRIC!!!! 

It's the Mickey with Blue Stars in Squares fabric ... on sale for $4.97 or something like that (licensed fabrics are all 30% off) ... 

They also had a Mickey & Friends Christmas print ... it was usually $9 something a yard and wasn't coming up as on sale, but the ad didn't say it WASN'T on sale so they gave me the 30% off ...

There was a Mickey flannel print too, but I didn't get that one ... 

I did pick up some Handy Manny, a Pooh & Friends Christmas print ($2.50 a yard!), Cars Christmas print ($3.00 a yard), a new Toy Story print ...

I got enough of the Mickey print to make some easy fit pants for both boys and then some, enough of the Cars print to make some shorts and then some, and smaller pieces of the others ... 

They didn't have ANY Minnie Dots :-(  I'm just going to have to be brave and go to Mary Jo's soon ... I want to make a peasant Minnie Top ... Minnie Dots for the body and black bust & sleeves ... think it will look as cute as I'm picturing???


Okay ... question:  For those that do hand applique, do you still get designs from people?  How does that work exactly?  I've read the fabulous tutorial, but I'm still sort of lost   Can someone explain?

I've got an open bottle of wine and am under strict orders from my chiropractor to relax tonight (I've majorly messed up my neck and don't know how) ... so I can't play with my sewing machine like I'd hoped, but I can have fun playing around online!!!


----------



## billwendy

I've never seen Handy Manny Fabric!!!! I would LOVE that - is it ever at Joann's?


----------



## mphalens

billwendy said:


> I've never seen Handy Manny Fabric!!!! I would LOVE that - is it ever at Joann's?



I don't know ... but they actually had THREE different Handy Manny ones ... and it's on sale for around $5 a yard ... 

I'm looking for Mickey (different Mickey than I found today), Minnie on a non-girly background, or Nemo if you have any and want to trade ... I'd be happy to go buy some Handy Manny to swap 
Here are the three they had:


----------



## clairemolly

SEU Question...Help please!

I am trying to add wording underneath a HeatherSue design.  I can add the design to SEU and type the wording underneath, but how do I make sure it will fit within my hoop?  When I select the right size hoop for the 780D it is the wrong direction and the Tink design doesn't even fit??? 

Does anyone know how to do this?  Am I missing something or do I just have to convert it to PES and check it on my machine?  Thanks!!!


----------



## billwendy

clairemolly said:


> SEU Question...Help please!
> 
> I am trying to add wording underneath a HeatherSue design.  I can add the design to SEU and type the wording underneath, but how do I make sure it will fit within my hoop?  When I select the right size hoop for the 780D it is the wrong direction and the Tink design doesn't even fit???
> 
> Does anyone know how to do this?  Am I missing something or do I just have to convert it to PES and check it on my machine?  Thanks!!!



I had to choose a different machine hoop, but one that was the right direction that I needed and then I was able to drag the design right in to make sure it would fit.


----------



## clairemolly

billwendy said:


> I had to choose a different machine hoop, but one that was the right direction that I needed and then I was able to drag the design right in to make sure it would fit.



Thanks Wendy!  I'll try that!


----------



## lovesdumbo

mphalens said:


> Okay ... question:  For those that do hand applique, do you still get designs from people?  How does that work exactly?  I've read the fabulous tutorial, but I'm still sort of lost   Can someone explain?


Coloring book images are a good source.  They are often "simple" enough for me to manage.  Sometimes I use clip art images too.



froggy33 said:


> I was about 99% that was you (I'm horrible remembering screen names) and I thought it was crazy that we were going to be there again at the same time!!  It was Dec 09 and she was 17 months then.  She's just shy of 3 now!  I recently heard about the Pixar thing as well.  That should be cool.  Kenzie's not seen any of the Pixar characters.


It is funny that we'll be there at the same time again.  I always go in May for my birthday but I usually go the first week.  I'll let you know if I read any more on the Cars weekend at Epcot.


----------



## revrob

Ok, let's see - I've sewn some things in the last few days.  

a tank for A's summer wardrobe (waiting for fabric to come in to complete this outfit)






And I started making this countdown banner for our upcoming trip!  I have several more links to stitch, but I'm loving how it's coming out!


----------



## cogero

The bibs were a big hit.

I also volunteered to make some easy fits for him since he is such an odd size for his waist and legnth. She is going to get me a pair of pants that fit.

My dad came up to me at the party and told me what a nice thing I did making the bibs and how nice the look. it was so sweet.

I am going to crash since I have a lot of projects for this weekend and Miss C has a dance show on Sunday. It is also a fundraiser.

Have a great night.


----------



## dianemom2

I finished the mermaid costume I was making for my niece.  It turned out super cute!  I also did one shirt for a Big Give and a Peace, Love, Mickey tank for my DD10.  It was a black tank and I used the bright, fluorescent thread.  I am going to try to get DD10 to give it back to me so that I can get a picture but she snatched it up as soon as she came home from school and ran upstairs with it!  I guess she liked it!  LOL!  Hopefully I can get a picture of the mermaid costume too.  I used the ideas that everybody shared with me a couple of months ago to put the mermaid costume together.  I am also going to do a mermaid Vida for her when I get some time.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Here are a couple of things I did a while back for a Big Give.  It took a while for the family to receive them because they live in Canada.

A belle twirl scallopini set.  It was my first time using this pattern and I just loved it!






A pirate outfit for little brother.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

MyDisneyTrio said:


>



That is so cute!



cogero said:


>



Love it!  You can never go wrong with Tink!



tricia said:


>



Love it all but especially the cars bowling shirt!  That is just great!



VBAndrea said:


> Thanks for looking!



Cute skirt and your daughter is just beautiful!  Love her big, brown eyes!


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

Such great items lately!!!  All of the cat items are sweet.  The rag quilt is great!  The sweat skirts!  So many things!!




RMAMom said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can find the  Hangin with my Peeps design?  I love it and would want to make some shirts for an egg hunt this Sunday. I checked Heathers Facebook and Etsy as well as a few other favorites and no luck.



Here is where I got mine from:  http://apexembdesigns.com/easter-peeps-embroidery-designs  I copied it 2 more times and added my own wording

I found these on etsy:  http://www.etsy.com/listing/67371041/three-peeps-machine-embroidery-applique

http://www.etsy.com/listing/71770850/easter-hanging-with-my-peeps-design

http://stitchontime.com/osc/product_info.php?products_id=10306




ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> I just want you all to know you have inspired me.  This was my 2nd ever sewing piece.   It's not Disney but I am making a Mickey/Minnie inspired one for MK and a top for Epcot as well.   I don't have an embroidering machine so nothing like that yet
> 
> Just wanted to say Thank you for your INSPIRATION!!!



GREAT job!!! Can't wait to see your next creation!



squirrel said:


> Would a darning foot work okay for embroidery?  My machine doesn't have an embroidery foot and the regular one is very hard to see where I am sewing on an applique.  The darning foot is just a round ring and I think I would be able to see where I am sewing better than the one I normally use.
> 
> Is it better for me to try and purchase an embroidery foot if one is available?



I agree with the others..Give it a try before you buy another foot. I have a clear plastic foot for zig zag that I use for embroidery on my sewing machine.  I can see everything underneath.


----------



## MiniGirl

jessica52877 said:


> I would love to see some things when you get sewing again. You are always so creative! On that thought, I need to figure out about Grinch fabric! Christmas is way off to even be thinking about it right now!



Yeah. I'm excited about the Grinch fabric. Some of it looks really cute. It's due the middle of next month, but it is hard to think about Christmas in May.

So, here are a few things I made for the girls' tutors and the students in my class from our co-op.

For the adults...... I had asked is anyone had a pattern. I ended up just winging it.






And for the kiddos.... A smaller version.....


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

OT:  Please pray for the victims for storms in my state -- Arkansas.  We had  very minor damage - a tree came down in our back yard and hit our neighbor's house.  Minor damage to our fence and their gutter pipe. We can clean it up in a day or two be back to normal. 

But 3 children were killed last night in our state due to trees falling on their houses. They found a mom holding her 7 year old son in her arms dead from a tree this afternoon - he called her in his room due to being scared so she went to comfort him. Her 18 month old daughter was fine. So so heartbreaking! That happened about just 6 miles from our home. An 18 month old and her dad who she was sleeping with both died and a 6 year died in his home. This just breaks my heart. It puts our lost tree, broken fence and damaged gutter in perspective.

And happier news -- another doll dress for a birthday party.


----------



## VBAndrea

mphalens said:


> I hit Hancock Fabrics today (South Blvd in Charlotte in case anyone is wondering) ... I FOUND MICKEY FABRIC!!!!
> 
> It's the Mickey with Blue Stars in Squares fabric ... on sale for $4.97 or something like that (licensed fabrics are all 30% off) ...
> 
> They also had a Mickey & Friends Christmas print ... it was usually $9 something a yard and wasn't coming up as on sale, but the ad didn't say it WASN'T on sale so they gave me the 30% off ...
> 
> There was a Mickey flannel print too, but I didn't get that one ...
> 
> I did pick up some Handy Manny, a Pooh & Friends Christmas print ($2.50 a yard!), Cars Christmas print ($3.00 a yard), a new Toy Story print ...
> 
> I got enough of the Mickey print to make some easy fit pants for both boys and then some, enough of the Cars print to make some shorts and then some, and smaller pieces of the others ...
> 
> They didn't have ANY Minnie Dots :-(  I'm just going to have to be brave and go to Mary Jo's soon ... I want to make a peasant Minnie Top ... Minnie Dots for the body and black bust & sleeves ... think it will look as cute as I'm picturing???
> 
> 
> Okay ... question:  For those that do hand applique, do you still get designs from people?  How does that work exactly?  I've read the fabulous tutorial, but I'm still sort of lost   Can someone explain?
> 
> I've got an open bottle of wine and am under strict orders from my chiropractor to relax tonight (I've majorly messed up my neck and don't know how) ... so I can't play with my sewing machine like I'd hoped, but I can have fun playing around online!!!


You got some great deals!  I went to all three of our Hancock's looking for non-licensed fabric in the past three days, but I always stop to peek at the licensed fabric and none had any Mickey.  I did see the blue you got on-line, but it's so close to the blue argyle that I just got at Joann's.

As for Minnie dots, I think most of us get ours at Joann's.  I've never seen it at Hancock's.

What I do for hand applique images is do google searches for an image I might want.  Coloring book pages are often the easiest because they have simple lines already drawn.  Disney pins usually have simple lines as well.  Sometimes though I use a real photograph and trace my image from that.  If I am doing an image that will fit on an 8.5 x 11 piece of paper I just enlarge it to the size I want it and then print it.  I trace what I want to applique with a black sharpie and then follow Heather's tut form there.  If I want larger than a 8.5 x 11, articularly for Vidas, I do as follows:  I make a duplicate Vida apron pattern with tracing paper (I just tape the pages together, trace the apron and cut it out).  I put the picture I want in my photo program on the computer and enlarge it so it doesn't all show on the page, but I can move the image all around to trace it.  I enlarge and reduce it til I get it the right size to fit and the trace it onto to the extra apron pattern I made and then follow Heather's tut.  Does that make sense or did I explain it very poorly?



billwendy said:


> I've never seen Handy Manny Fabric!!!! I would LOVE that - is it ever at Joann's?


I have only ever seen Handy Manny at Hancock's.  They have one print on line and it reflects the sale price but I know I've seen two prints at one of my Hancock's.  

I just washed the fabrics I got at Hancock's today and clearly the lady cutting mine doesn't know how to cut a straight line!

My doggy throw just has batting between the layers.  I thought it would be a little sturdier.  It's just like a soft blanket   In the picture I have it placed over the normal crate bed I keep in there, which looks good until a doggie comes along and makes their own bed out of it and then it ends  up rumpled up in a corner.





revrob said:


> Ok, let's see - I've sewn some things in the last few days.
> 
> a tank for A's summer wardrobe (waiting for fabric to come in to complete this outfit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I started making this countdown banner for our upcoming trip!  I have several more links to stitch, but I'm loving how it's coming out!


I can't beleive the work you are putting into your countdown banner!  That means you must plan lots of trips so your time is worht the effort!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here are a couple of things I did a while back for a Big Give.  It took a while for the family to receive them because they live in Canada.
> 
> A belle twirl scallopini set.  It was my first time using this pattern and I just loved it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pirate outfit for little brother.


I saw Peanut modeling on the PTR and clearly she adores the outfit and the hearts!  It looks super on her too!

And I know you probably put hours and hours into the Belle outfit, but I have to say I am more in love with the pirate set!  That is one of the cutest boy's sets I have ever seen!  It's so perfect!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Cute skirt and your daughter is just beautiful!  Love her big, brown eyes!


Thank you! She's a cutie and she knows it and tries to use it to her advantage!  My eyes used to look like that but when I was in my teens they lost pigment and became hazel   I hope hers stay brown but I fear they won't.



MiniGirl said:


> Yeah. I'm excited about the Grinch fabric. Some of it looks really cute. It's due the middle of next month, but it is hard to think about Christmas in May.
> 
> So, here are a few things I made for the girls' tutors and the students in my class from our co-op.
> 
> For the adults...... I had asked is anyone had a pattern. I ended up just winging it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the kiddos.... A smaller version.....


Oh I particularly love what you did for the tutors!  Awesome job!!!  Fabulous for winging it!  I am making our teacher and tutor totes and I want to put little goodies in them ~ like bookmarks, luggage tags, key chains.  I love the notebook covers too!  Eeeks!  I'm not sure I will have time.  I'm working on a BG that is due around the same time as teacher's day plus I work the entire first week of May (normally I work about 3 days a month so that is a big skew in my normal activities).  I'm defintiely keeping those in mind though.  Need to look up when teacher's day actually is!



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> OT:  Please pray for the victims for storms in my state -- Arkansas.  We had  very minor damage - a tree came down in our back yard and hit our neighbor's house.  Minor damage to our fence and their gutter pipe. We can clean it up in a day or two be back to normal.
> 
> But 3 children were killed last night in our state due to trees falling on their houses. They found a mom holding her 7 year old son in her arms dead from a tree this afternoon - he called her in his room due to being scared so she went to comfort him. Her 18 month old daughter was fine. So so heartbreaking! That happened about just 6 miles from our home. An 18 month old and her dad who she was sleeping with both died and a 6 year died in his home. This just breaks my heart. It puts our lost tree, broken fence and damaged gutter in perspective.
> 
> And happier news -- another doll dress for a birthday party.



So sad about the lost lives in the storm.  The storms are headed our way this afternoon and we have five very tall trees in our yard that I always worry about with hurricanes.  We rarely get tornandoes, but today they are anticipating the possibilty along with high winds.  Heartbreaking to say the least.

But in happier news I lvoe your latest doll dress


----------



## VBAndrea

QUESTION

What can be done with panel fabric?  Our Hancock's has Wall-E panels on sale for $1 yard.  I bought two yards at one store but another has way more.  Would they work for pillow cases for BG's?  Any other ideas?  Are they too big for the pillows for the GKTW project (I think those are smaller than regular pillows but not really sure as I haven't made any yet).  I just feel compelled to buy more of the fabric at that price, but if it has limited uses I hate to hoard something that I won't use much.  I bought Tink panels at Walmart on clearance ($3 panel) but figured I could make totes for the ladies with those.  Tink is also more popular than Wall-E.  I could see myself using those for Vida's as well, but doubt I'd ever have the need to make a Wall-E Vida.


----------



## MikellaCinderella

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here are a couple of things I did a while back for a Big Give.  It took a while for the family to receive them because they live in Canada.
> 
> A belle twirl scallopini set.  It was my first time using this pattern and I just loved it!



GORGEOUS!!  Love that set!!


----------



## effervescent

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here are a couple of things I did a while back for a Big Give.  It took a while for the family to receive them because they live in Canada.
> 
> A belle twirl scallopini set.  It was my first time using this pattern and I just loved it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pirate outfit for little brother.



I just adore that Belle outfit.



MiniGirl said:


> Yeah. I'm excited about the Grinch fabric. Some of it looks really cute. It's due the middle of next month, but it is hard to think about Christmas in May.
> 
> So, here are a few things I made for the girls' tutors and the students in my class from our co-op.
> 
> For the adults...... I had asked is anyone had a pattern. I ended up just winging it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the kiddos.... A smaller version.....



Those are awesome!  I have something similar on my never ending to do list.



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> OT:  Please pray for the victims for storms in my state -- Arkansas.  We had  very minor damage - a tree came down in our back yard and hit our neighbor's house.  Minor damage to our fence and their gutter pipe. We can clean it up in a day or two be back to normal.
> 
> But 3 children were killed last night in our state due to trees falling on their houses. They found a mom holding her 7 year old son in her arms dead from a tree this afternoon - he called her in his room due to being scared so she went to comfort him. Her 18 month old daughter was fine. So so heartbreaking! That happened about just 6 miles from our home. An 18 month old and her dad who she was sleeping with both died and a 6 year died in his home. This just breaks my heart. It puts our lost tree, broken fence and damaged gutter in perspective.
> 
> And happier news -- another doll dress for a birthday party.



I saw all the storm damage reports on the news this morning before I left work.  Heartbreaking.

Lovely doll dress!


----------



## ellenbenny

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here are a couple of things I did a while back for a Big Give.  It took a while for the family to receive them because they live in Canada.
> 
> A belle twirl scallopini set.  It was my first time using this pattern and I just loved it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pirate outfit for little brother.



The outfits are beautiful, and it looks like you put a lot of work into the applique on the skirt.  I saw Peanut modelling, and I'm sure it was all worth it after seeing her making the heart and loving the outfit.  Great job, and so nice to do.



MiniGirl said:


> Yeah. I'm excited about the Grinch fabric. Some of it looks really cute. It's due the middle of next month, but it is hard to think about Christmas in May.
> 
> So, here are a few things I made for the girls' tutors and the students in my class from our co-op.
> 
> For the adults...... I had asked is anyone had a pattern. I ended up just winging it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the kiddos.... A smaller version.....



Really like the gifts, great job.  And great job winging it!



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> OT:  Please pray for the victims for storms in my state -- Arkansas.  We had  very minor damage - a tree came down in our back yard and hit our neighbor's house.  Minor damage to our fence and their gutter pipe. We can clean it up in a day or two be back to normal.
> 
> But 3 children were killed last night in our state due to trees falling on their houses. They found a mom holding her 7 year old son in her arms dead from a tree this afternoon - he called her in his room due to being scared so she went to comfort him. Her 18 month old daughter was fine. So so heartbreaking! That happened about just 6 miles from our home. An 18 month old and her dad who she was sleeping with both died and a 6 year died in his home. This just breaks my heart. It puts our lost tree, broken fence and damaged gutter in perspective.
> 
> And happier news -- another doll dress for a birthday party.



So sorry for the losses, so sad 

Love the doll dress, that is a different style than I have seen before and I like the gingham with the monogram.



VBAndrea said:


> QUESTION
> 
> What can be done with panel fabric?  Our Hancock's has Wall-E panels on sale for $1 yard.  I bought two yards at one store but another has way more.  Would they work for pillow cases for BG's?  Any other ideas?  Are they too big for the pillows for the GKTW project (I think those are smaller than regular pillows but not really sure as I haven't made any yet).  I just feel compelled to buy more of the fabric at that price, but if it has limited uses I hate to hoard something that I won't use much.  I bought Tink panels at Walmart on clearance ($3 panel) but figured I could make totes for the ladies with those.  Tink is also more popular than Wall-E.  I could see myself using those for Vida's as well, but doubt I'd ever have the need to make a Wall-E Vida.



I was going to say vida but I see you already thought of that.  I used a minnie panel to make a messenger bag before.  I think a pillowcase would be good too.  Not sure how big the characters are on it, but even the back of a bowling shirt might work.  I would get a few for that price, I am sure you can think of even more uses


----------



## kidneygirl

I haven't posted for awhile, but I finally finished Disney outfits for our trip to DW in a few weeks and thought I'd share.  





I got the idea for this outfit from someone on here (it was a skirt and t-shirt), but my DD insisted on only dresses. 










My DD will be going to BBB one day, so I made her a comfy Cinderella dress.  The fabric has glitter in it!! 














I bought the shirt at Walmart last year, and found matching Tinker Bell fabric to make the skirt.





For 1900 Park Fare (DD went as Drizella last year and wanted to be Anastasia this time!)


----------



## DMGeurts

TMTQ...  It amazes me that I can fall behind in one day...     Everything is adorable - as always!  

Well, I've been sewing like crazy the last few days, trying to finish up a few outfits that I had half finished - I am finally working on my last princess.  I hate to say it, but I am a little tired of them, and I'll be really happy to move on to Toy Story.  

Anyways - here's Belle.  This outfit did not turn out, at all, like I'd wanted it to.  I planned to do a scallopini, but I just couldn't get the scallops even - appearantly, I can't do perfect curves - and it really bothered me.  So, I went with this skirt instead - it's not my favorite.  The lumiere embroidery helps - I did two variations - one with Chip as well (personally, I like the Chip on better).  The top turned out cute - the ruffle was really hard to get situated and sewn, I had to rip it out a few times.  






Close-up of Lumiere:





And on the other outfit I did - Chip:





And then I did Ariel.  I am actually happy with this one.  I chose not to do any embroidery work on this one at all, just because there is so much going on, I think it would just detract from the outfit itself.  Over all, I think it came together really nicely - again, it wasn't the skirt I'd originally intended for Ariel - I don't even remember which one I was going to do - but I drew the pattern for this one on my own and I really like how it turned out.  It was quite labor intensive - but I like it just the same.  






I finished Jasmine's skirt last night.  It's a smidgin tighter and shorter than I wanted it, but I think I am going to leave it that way.  I hope to post pictures by the end of the day.  

D~


----------



## mphalens

Wow!!!  I would have loved outfits like that for my AGs when I was a kid!!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Ugh!  I lost all of my quotes.  Thanks for all of the advice about the fitted type shirts from jiffy shirts.  I think I will go look for one at Target instead.  Is the rabbit skins brand okay for little kids tshirts and onesies?  I have a mom that wants a light yellow in a 2T, 4T, and 0-3 months and that is where I could find the same color for all of them unless you all can recommend somewhere else?


----------



## angeque143

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Ugh!  I lost all of my quotes.  Thanks for all of the advice about the fitted type shirts from jiffy shirts.  I think I will go look for one at Target instead.  Is the rabbit skins brand okay for little kids tshirts and onesies?  I have a mom that wants a light yellow in a 2T, 4T, and 0-3 months and that is where I could find the same color for all of them unless you all can recommend somewhere else?



I found the Rabbit Skins SHRINK!! ALOT!! Wondering if you have a Walmart near you the Garanimals are better not sure if they come in yellow though...I was looking for white and pink.


----------



## RMAMom

miprender said:


> WOW way TMTQ but everything is great!
> 
> 
> I finally finished 22 pairs of shorts.... 11 each for DS3 & DS5. Now I can move onto things for DD. I will post pics after I have appliqued the shirts to go with the shorts.
> 
> But I have found a new obsession besided buying fabric... I keep buying plain Tshirts for DD,DS5,DS3 when I find them at the store. I could probably clothes all the kids in my neighborhood now I have so many shirts. But I just think of all the possibilities I can do with those tees.



You have been busy! I can't wait to see what you do with all of those shirts. 



mphalens said:


> Okay ... question:  For those that do hand applique, do you still get designs from people?  How does that work exactly?  I've read the fabulous tutorial, but I'm still sort of lost   Can someone explain?
> 
> I've got an open bottle of wine and am under strict orders from my chiropractor to relax tonight (I've majorly messed up my neck and don't know how) ... so I can't play with my sewing machine like I'd hoped, but I can have fun playing around online!!!



If you go to the first page of this thread you will find the best Appliqué Tutorial Ever. It explains in detail how to hand appliqué, it is completely different from  using an embroidery machine which is digital and why we have to get the designs from someone who can digitize or turn pictures into a digital format, appliqué by hand is actually done on a regular sewing machine.

I hope your neck feels better soon.



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> Such great items lately!!!  All of the cat items are sweet.  The rag quilt is great!  The sweat skirts!  So many things!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is where I got mine from:  http://apexembdesigns.com/easter-peeps-embroidery-designs  I copied it 2 more times and added my own wording
> 
> I found these on etsy:  http://www.etsy.com/listing/67371041/three-peeps-machine-embroidery-applique
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/71770850/easter-hanging-with-my-peeps-design
> 
> http://stitchontime.com/osc/product_info.php?products_id=10306


Thank you.



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> OT:  Please pray for the victims for storms in my state -- Arkansas.  We had  very minor damage - a tree came down in our back yard and hit our neighbor's house.  Minor damage to our fence and their gutter pipe. We can clean it up in a day or two be back to normal.
> 
> But 3 children were killed last night in our state due to trees falling on their houses. They found a mom holding her 7 year old son in her arms dead from a tree this afternoon - he called her in his room due to being scared so she went to comfort him. Her 18 month old daughter was fine. So so heartbreaking! That happened about just 6 miles from our home. An 18 month old and her dad who she was sleeping with both died and a 6 year died in his home. This just breaks my heart. It puts our lost tree, broken fence and damaged gutter in perspective.
> 
> And happier news -- another doll dress for a birthday party.


I'm so sorry to hear of the tragedy from the storms, I am glad that you came through it OK and I will pray for those that didn't

Some how I lost the scallopini quote, it's just beautiful. I just finished my first one, I can't imagine how you did all of that embroidery work on the scallops! It's gorgeous!


----------



## mphalens

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Ugh!  I lost all of my quotes.  Thanks for all of the advice about the fitted type shirts from jiffy shirts.  I think I will go look for one at Target instead.  Is the rabbit skins brand okay for little kids tshirts and onesies?  I have a mom that wants a light yellow in a 2T, 4T, and 0-3 months and that is where I could find the same color for all of them unless you all can recommend somewhere else?



Not sure about Jiffy shirts, but all of the Rabbit Skins shirts I've ever owned for my boys run SMALL... like REALLY small ... 

My almost 3 year old is TINY.  24lbs and short (most 2T stuff is still too long on him) ... anyway, he's worn a 3T Rabbit Skins Gymboree Play & Music shirt since he was 18 months old ... when he was even tinier!


----------



## aboveH20

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> I just want you all to know you have inspired me.  This was my 2nd ever sewing piece.   It's not Disney but I am making a Mickey/Minnie inspired one for MK and a top for Epcot as well.   I don't have an embroidering machine so nothing like that yet
> Just wanted to say Thank you for your INSPIRATION!!!



Beautiful



VBAndrea said:


> I made this skirt for dd for Valentine's Day ~ but it's mainly kitties with some hearts so she wears it all the time.  I took photos when I made it but she had on a shirt that was way too big and it made the skirt look awful.  It looks much better with this shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made this rag bed for my dog's crate.  Didn't pad it nearly enough so I now use it as a throw over their crate bed and it's so thin they just dig in it and scrunch it up.  I'm really mad I did not make it thicker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



I love the dress and the bed sure looks comfy.



miprender said:


> I finally finished 22 pairs of shorts.... 11 each for DS3 & DS5. Now I can move onto things for DD. I will post pics after I have appliqued the shirts to go with the shorts.



WOW.  You and your sewing machine must be very close!



revrob said:


> a tank for A's summer wardrobe (waiting for fabric to come in to complete this outfit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I started making this countdown banner for our upcoming trip!  I have several more links to stitch, but I'm loving how it's coming out!



I especially like the countdown chain becasue it's reusable.



cogero said:


> The bibs were a big hit.
> 
> I also volunteered to make some easy fits for him since he is such an odd size for his waist and legnth. She is going to get me a pair of pants that fit.
> 
> My dad came up to me at the party and told me what a nice thing I did making the bibs and how nice the look. it was so sweet.



Always makes the work worthwhile when it's appreciated.  Way to go.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here are a couple of things I did a while back for a Big Give.  It took a while for the family to receive them because they live in Canada.
> 
> A belle twirl scallopini set.  It was my first time using this pattern and I just loved it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pirate outfit for little brother.



What works of art.  The Belle dress is incredible.



MiniGirl said:


> For the adults...... I had asked is anyone had a pattern. I ended up just winging it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the kiddos.... A smaller version.....



They all turned out great and will be very useful and appreciated gifts.  Nice job.



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> OT:  Please pray for the victims for storms in my state -- Arkansas.  And happier news -- another doll dress for a birthday party.



I heard about the storm on the news last night.  Such devastation.  

I like you doll dress -- it's very cheerful.



kidneygirl said:


> I haven't posted for awhile, but I finally finished Disney outfits for our trip to DW in a few weeks and thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the idea for this outfit from someone on here (it was a skirt and t-shirt), but my DD insisted on only dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD will be going to BBB one day, so I made her a comfy Cinderella dress.  The fabric has glitter in it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the shirt at Walmart last year, and found matching Tinker Bell fabric to make the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For 1900 Park Fare (DD went as Drizella last year and wanted to be Anastasia this time!)



You've been a busy mama.  They are all amazing and your daughter will shine in the parks.



DMGeurts said:


> TMTQ...  It amazes me that I can fall behind in one day...   Everything is adorable - as always!
> Anyways - here's Belle.  This outfit did not turn out, at all, like I'd wanted it to.  I planned to do a scallopini, but I just couldn't get the scallops even - appearantly, I can't do perfect curves - and it really bothered me.  So, I went with this skirt instead - it's not my favorite.  The lumiere embroidery helps - I did two variations - one with Chip as well (personally, I like the Chip on better).  The top turned out cute - the ruffle was really hard to get situated and sewn, I had to rip it out a few times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I did Ariel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



I always enjoy seeing your creations.

EEKS -- I was way over the picutre limit in my multi-quote so had to go back blindly and delete.


----------



## kidneygirl

mphalens said:


> Okay ... question:  For those that do hand applique, do you still get designs from people?  How does that work exactly?  I've read the fabulous tutorial, but I'm still sort of lost   Can someone explain?



We'll have to plan a playdate at my house and I can show you how I do hand appliques.


----------



## mphalens

kidneygirl said:


> We'll have to plan a playdate at my house and I can show you how I do hand appliques.



Yes


----------



## revrob

VBAndrea said:


> I can't beleive the work you are putting into your countdown banner!  That means you must plan lots of trips so your time is worht the effort!




We do take lots of trips, so it will be great to have this for several trips to come!  The greatest thing is that since it is all in the hoop, it only takes about 5-6 minutes per link to complete.  It's relly going together pretty quickly.



aboveH20 said:


> I especially like the countdown chain becasue it's reusable.



Thanks, that's what I was hoping!  We can use this for lots of years too come!


----------



## cogero

MiniGirl said:


> Yeah. I'm excited about the Grinch fabric. Some of it looks really cute. It's due the middle of next month, but it is hard to think about Christmas in May.
> 
> So, here are a few things I made for the girls' tutors and the students in my class from our co-op.
> 
> For the adults...... I had asked is anyone had a pattern. I ended up just winging it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the kiddos.... A smaller version.....



These are such a great idea.



MikellaCinderella said:


> GORGEOUS!!  Love that set!!





kidneygirl said:


> I haven't posted for awhile, but I finally finished Disney outfits for our trip to DW in a few weeks and thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the idea for this outfit from someone on here (it was a skirt and t-shirt), but my DD insisted on only dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD will be going to BBB one day, so I made her a comfy Cinderella dress.  The fabric has glitter in it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the shirt at Walmart last year, and found matching Tinker Bell fabric to make the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For 1900 Park Fare (DD went as Drizella last year and wanted to be Anastasia this time!)


Fabulous.



DMGeurts said:


> TMTQ...  It amazes me that I can fall behind in one day...     Everything is adorable - as always!
> 
> Well, I've been sewing like crazy the last few days, trying to finish up a few outfits that I had half finished - I am finally working on my last princess.  I hate to say it, but I am a little tired of them, and I'll be really happy to move on to Toy Story.
> 
> Anyways - here's Belle.  This outfit did not turn out, at all, like I'd wanted it to.  I planned to do a scallopini, but I just couldn't get the scallops even - appearantly, I can't do perfect curves - and it really bothered me.  So, I went with this skirt instead - it's not my favorite.  The lumiere embroidery helps - I did two variations - one with Chip as well (personally, I like the Chip on better).  The top turned out cute - the ruffle was really hard to get situated and sewn, I had to rip it out a few times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of Lumiere:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on the other outfit I did - Chip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I did Ariel.  I am actually happy with this one.  I chose not to do any embroidery work on this one at all, just because there is so much going on, I think it would just detract from the outfit itself.  Over all, I think it came together really nicely - again, it wasn't the skirt I'd originally intended for Ariel - I don't even remember which one I was going to do - but I drew the pattern for this one on my own and I really like how it turned out.  It was quite labor intensive - but I like it just the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished Jasmine's skirt last night.  It's a smidgin tighter and shorter than I wanted it, but I think I am going to leave it that way.  I hope to post pictures by the end of the day.
> 
> D~



I love your AG outfits.

I thinkI missed a few in my quote but everything that has been posted is fabulous.


----------



## billwendy

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here are a couple of things I did a while back for a Big Give.  It took a while for the family to receive them because they live in Canada.
> 
> A belle twirl scallopini set.  It was my first time using this pattern and I just loved it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pirate outfit for little brother.



Both outfits are just AMAZING!!!!!!!! Love them!!!!



VBAndrea said:


> QUESTION
> 
> What can be done with panel fabric?  Our Hancock's has Wall-E panels on sale for $1 yard.  I bought two yards at one store but another has way more.  Would they work for pillow cases for BG's?  Any other ideas?  Are they too big for the pillows for the GKTW project (I think those are smaller than regular pillows but not really sure as I haven't made any yet).  I just feel compelled to buy more of the fabric at that price, but if it has limited uses I hate to hoard something that I won't use much.  I bought Tink panels at Walmart on clearance ($3 panel) but figured I could make totes for the ladies with those.  Tink is also more popular than Wall-E.  I could see myself using those for Vida's as well, but doubt I'd ever have the need to make a Wall-E Vida.



They sound adorable - lots of ideas already mentioned - I did a round neck top a few times with pillow panels and they came out nice,,,


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!!

January's Ship Date is TODAY!!!
Come on over to the big give board and post your adorable pictures and we'll get you the address so you can send it out!! Also, if you have to ship your gift for Hannah, their trip is getting super close!!! Im so excited for these families to experience Disney!!!!


----------



## froggy33

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here are a couple of things I did a while back for a Big Give.  It took a while for the family to receive them because they live in Canada.
> 
> A belle twirl scallopini set.  It was my first time using this pattern and I just loved it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pirate outfit for little brother.



So cute!  I love all the appliques!!



kidneygirl said:


> I haven't posted for awhile, but I finally finished Disney outfits for our trip to DW in a few weeks and thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the idea for this outfit from someone on here (it was a skirt and t-shirt), but my DD insisted on only dresses.



I only quoted one, but they're all so cute!!!  I just love all the lengths we go to to dress our kids for Disney!!!  I have 4 outfits for just 1.5 days for our trip in a couple weeks.  We'll be there mid May!  When are you headed down?


----------



## billwendy

QUESTION hi Everyone -Im thinking of taking a try at the wrap top dress. How does the sizing run on that. I had the kids mom measure them, and I know their usual sizes (4/5 and 10) but they measure chest wise at a 2/3 and 7/8? I was thinking of doing a 4/5 and a 8/10....thoughts??? Thanks!!

We were supposed to watch the kids all weekend, but Elizabeth was sick puking yesterday so their mom stayed home. No one else has puked and its been 24 hours since Elizabeth did, so they are going to come over here for dinner and an indoor easter egg hunt!!!! Im going to wrap the outfits I made them and hide them too!! 

We just decided to try netflix for free for the month. Does anyone else do this and, if you do, do you cancel your other cable movie channels?


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

angeque143 said:


> I found the Rabbit Skins SHRINK!! ALOT!! Wondering if you have a Walmart near you the Garanimals are better not sure if they come in yellow though...I was looking for white and pink.





mphalens said:


> Not sure about Jiffy shirts, but all of the Rabbit Skins shirts I've ever owned for my boys run SMALL... like REALLY small ...
> 
> My almost 3 year old is TINY.  24lbs and short (most 2T stuff is still too long on him) ... anyway, he's worn a 3T Rabbit Skins Gymboree Play & Music shirt since he was 18 months old ... when he was even tinier!



Ugh!  Now I don't know what to do .  I really need some matching pale yellow shirts and onesie.  Does anyone have any other ideas?  Walmart doesn't carryt that color.



revrob said:


> We do take lots of trips, so it will be great to have this for several trips to come!  The greatest thing is that since it is all in the hoop, it only takes about 5-6 minutes per link to complete.  It's relly going together pretty quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, that's what I was hoping!  We can use this for lots of years too come!



I love it!  It is super cute!  Is this one of the designs you have digitized and are selling?


billwendy said:


> Both outfits are just AMAZING!!!!!!!! Love them!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> They sound adorable - lots of ideas already mentioned - I did a round neck top a few times with pillow panels and they came out nice,,,



Those round necks are super cute!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

kidneygirl said:


> I haven't posted for awhile, but I finally finished Disney outfits for our trip to DW in a few weeks and thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the idea for this outfit from someone on here (it was a skirt and t-shirt), but my DD insisted on only dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD will be going to BBB one day, so I made her a comfy Cinderella dress.  The fabric has glitter in it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the shirt at Walmart last year, and found matching Tinker Bell fabric to make the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For 1900 Park Fare (DD went as Drizella last year and wanted to be Anastasia this time!)


Everything is so cute!  I really seeing your dd model a couple of the dresses as well.  You have been busy!



DMGeurts said:


> TMTQ...  It amazes me that I can fall behind in one day...     Everything is adorable - as always!
> 
> Well, I've been sewing like crazy the last few days, trying to finish up a few outfits that I had half finished - I am finally working on my last princess.  I hate to say it, but I am a little tired of them, and I'll be really happy to move on to Toy Story.
> 
> Anyways - here's Belle.  This outfit did not turn out, at all, like I'd wanted it to.  I planned to do a scallopini, but I just couldn't get the scallops even - appearantly, I can't do perfect curves - and it really bothered me.  So, I went with this skirt instead - it's not my favorite.  The lumiere embroidery helps - I did two variations - one with Chip as well (personally, I like the Chip on better).  The top turned out cute - the ruffle was really hard to get situated and sewn, I had to rip it out a few times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of Lumiere:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on the other outfit I did - Chip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I did Ariel.  I am actually happy with this one.  I chose not to do any embroidery work on this one at all, just because there is so much going on, I think it would just detract from the outfit itself.  Over all, I think it came together really nicely - again, it wasn't the skirt I'd originally intended for Ariel - I don't even remember which one I was going to do - but I drew the pattern for this one on my own and I really like how it turned out.  It was quite labor intensive - but I like it just the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished Jasmine's skirt last night.  It's a smidgin tighter and shorter than I wanted it, but I think I am going to leave it that way.  I hope to post pictures by the end of the day.
> 
> D~


I adore the Ariel -- the skirt is really neat!  And I favor Chip as well -- super duper job on that -- Chip must have taken hours!



billwendy said:


> They sound adorable - lots of ideas already mentioned - I did a round neck top a few times with pillow panels and they came out nice,,,


What a great idea!  I love those!!!  I would have never thought of that.  Maybe I will pick up a few more panels at that price.  Wall-E doesn't seem to be metnioned too often on BG favorites though.  

And Ellen thanks for the idea of the bowling shirt -- no clue why I didn't think of that!  Again, I just wish Wall-E was more popular.  I hate to buy a bunch and never use it.


----------



## NiniMorris

billwendy said:


> QUESTION hi Everyone -Im thinking of taking a try at the wrap top dress. How does the sizing run on that. I had the kids mom measure them, and I know their usual sizes (4/5 and 10) but they measure chest wise at a 2/3 and 7/8? I was thinking of doing a 4/5 and a 8/10....thoughts??? Thanks!!
> 
> We were supposed to watch the kids all weekend, but Elizabeth was sick puking yesterday so their mom stayed home. No one else has puked and its been 24 hours since Elizabeth did, so they are going to come over here for dinner and an indoor easter egg hunt!!!! Im going to wrap the outfits I made them and hide them too!!
> 
> We just decided to try netflix for free for the month. Does anyone else do this and, if you do, do you cancel your other cable movie channels?




Sounds like fun...indoor egg hunts were always a hit with my older kids...


As for Netflix, we love it, just wish they had more Disney movies on the instant download.  The kids watch it all the time through the Wii.  We don't have one of the movie services on our cable, so I can't help you with that... For me, the best part is I don't have to worry about returning the movie.  If I want a new DVD I have to return the old one, but it usually only takes 2 days and I have a new movie.

Of course, the new movies are not always on there for several weeks.  So if you want to see the movie as soon as it comes out on dvd, you are out of luck.  

Nini


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Anyone ever order from rockbottomt-shirts.com?  I was looking at a baby onesie on there.  They don't tell you the name brand though.  I am assuming it is the same as jiffy, but was just wondering.


----------



## VBAndrea

Here is where I sew, and sorry the pics are huge but Photobucket is behaving as if I have dial-up and I don't want to spend over an hour resizing a few pics.

This is the room as entering through the door.  On the right are shelves with baskets that are used for laundry -- one for ds, one for dd, one for me and one for kitchen.  Another basket is sewing repairs/mending and the box is socks waiting for their mates.  Then comes my sewing table (shown closed in this photo).  At the back wall is a counter.  I keep my serger on that along with my big cutting mat.  Usually it has stuff all over it but I just cleaned it to begin a new project.  Under the counter is a set ofplastic drawers that house craft supplies, stabilizer and applique supplies and scrap fabrics.  To the right of that I have ringbinders and folders with patterns and beading things on top of that.  To the left is kitty potty central.





This is the view to the left -- washer and dryer and ironing board.  Shelf with boxes of fabric on top and I use the hanging space for laundry/ironing.  I keep my ironing board set up at all times b/c I use it every day.  The door in the pic goes to a walk in attic in which I keep a lot of craft supplies in rubber made bins.





This is my sewing desk open (I am minimally overweight so I can leave it open at all times and still walk through between the pull section and washer):





Another view of my table/desk -- the back also opens to a huge cutting table, but NOT in my cramped quarters!:





To the sides of the window I have fabric totes with sewing goodies:





On my washer I have magnetic bins and something dd wrote to me:





A cabinet of fabric (I have fabric in bins on top of the cabinets as well):





Mainly supplies and fat quarters and unwashed fabric:





And that is the hole I sew in!  Not pretty, but I manage.  And I did sweep the floor for the photos.


----------



## SallyfromDE

I love all the outfits that have been posted. And EVERY AG outfit is amazing. 



Fruto76 said:


> *QUESTION*
> Does anyone here have the Juno Janome serger 3434D ? Its on sale at Hancock's starting next Wed for $179. Has pretty good reviews online, just hoping maybe someone here might have some input. Is this a good starter serger? User friendly?



I had a Janome serger, and the motor burnt up in a year. It was covered under warranty and they said it would be cheaper to buy a new one then fix that one. They sent me a lovely letter, basically just saying sorry. I think it was close to $500 when I bought it. Got the old one out, and I think the Janome must have had a problem from the beginning. I didn't realize how loud it was until I was using the White again. BUT, I have 2 Janome sewing machines and love them both. 



VBAndrea said:


> QUESTION
> 
> What can be done with panel fabric?  Our Hancock's has Wall-E panels on sale for $1 yard.  I bought two yards at one store but another has way more.  Would they work for pillow cases for BG's?  Any other ideas?  Are they too big for the pillows for the GKTW project (I think those are smaller than regular pillows but not really sure as I haven't made any yet).  I just feel compelled to buy more of the fabric at that price, but if it has limited uses I hate to hoard something that I won't use much.  I bought Tink panels at Walmart on clearance ($3 panel) but figured I could make totes for the ladies with those.  Tink is also more popular than Wall-E.  I could see myself using those for Vida's as well, but doubt I'd ever have the need to make a Wall-E Vida.



I guess it depends on the size of the panel. Some have sued them as appliques. Pillowcase tops. The tote is a good idea. I'd think you'd have measure for the GKTW pillow case.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Have any of you purchased and attempted to do the ruched appliques on your machines....you know the ones I am talking about, right?....like the ruched fabric for the top of a cupcake or the tutu on a ballerina?

Just thinking about doing some ballerina designs for my girls to wear to each other's recitals.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Sorry, I have another question: when you guys do appliques with satin, does it fray around the edges or pull away?  Will it hold up?  Is their a trick to using satin?  I know I have seen some of you use it for the princesses dress or minnie's dress on your appliques.  I tried using it once for a tooth fairy applique and it pulled away and frayed all around the satin stitching.  Do I need a heavier satin or something?


----------



## dianemom2

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Have any of you purchased and attempted to do the ruched appliques on your machines....you know the ones I am talking about, right?....like the ruched fabric for the top of a cupcake or the tutu on a ballerina?
> 
> Just thinking about doing some ballerina designs for my girls to wear to each other's recitals.



Those looks so cute. I would love to know how they turn out!


----------



## angeque143

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Ugh!  I lost all of my quotes.  Thanks for all of the advice about the fitted type shirts from jiffy shirts.  I think I will go look for one at Target instead.  Is the rabbit skins brand okay for little kids tshirts and onesies?  I have a mom that wants a light yellow in a 2T, 4T, and 0-3 months and that is where I could find the same color for all of them unless you all can recommend somewhere else?



0-3 is going to be near impossible to find....I know Old Navy has yellow tops in the bigger sizes maybe you can ask her to go with a different color.


----------



## dianemom2

Here is the tank top I did yesterday for DD10.









This is a picture of the mermaid outfit I made last night for my little niece.  Thanks for the great ideas everybody gave me!






Because I am thrifty, I couldn't just throw away the lower part of the tank top that I used in the mermaid costume.  I combined it with some leftover fabric from one of the Big Gives and made a yoga waist skirt.  when I get a chance I am going to make up a Minnie shirt to go with the skirt.





Lastly, it was rainy here today (and it looks like it will be rainy for much of spring break boo!) so we worked on the wide band elastic skirts.  DD10 is modeling hers.  DD11 wouldn't leaver her computer game long enough to model the one that she made.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

VBAndrea said:


> QUESTION
> 
> What can be done with panel fabric?  Our Hancock's has Wall-E panels on sale for $1 yard.  I bought two yards at one store but another has way more.  Would they work for pillow cases for BG's?  Any other ideas?  Are they too big for the pillows for the GKTW project (I think those are smaller than regular pillows but not really sure as I haven't made any yet).  I just feel compelled to buy more of the fabric at that price, but if it has limited uses I hate to hoard something that I won't use much.  I bought Tink panels at Walmart on clearance ($3 panel) but figured I could make totes for the ladies with those.  Tink is also more popular than Wall-E.  I could see myself using those for Vida's as well, but doubt I'd ever have the need to make a Wall-E Vida.



I think you may be able to use the panels for bowling shirts depending on how big they are perhaps...Or maybe there are characters that can be out out to embellish jeans? 



kidneygirl said:


> I haven't posted for awhile, but I finally finished Disney outfits for our trip to DW in a few weeks and thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the idea for this outfit from someone on here (it was a skirt and t-shirt), but my DD insisted on only dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD will be going to BBB one day, so I made her a comfy Cinderella dress.  The fabric has glitter in it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the shirt at Walmart last year, and found matching Tinker Bell fabric to make the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For 1900 Park Fare (DD went as Drizella last year and wanted to be Anastasia this time!)



CUTE CUTE CUTE!!  Looks like you're all set!



DMGeurts said:


> TMTQ...  It amazes me that I can fall behind in one day...     Everything is adorable - as always!
> 
> Well, I've been sewing like crazy the last few days, trying to finish up a few outfits that I had half finished - I am finally working on my last princess.  I hate to say it, but I am a little tired of them, and I'll be really happy to move on to Toy Story.
> 
> Anyways - here's Belle.  This outfit did not turn out, at all, like I'd wanted it to.  I planned to do a scallopini, but I just couldn't get the scallops even - appearantly, I can't do perfect curves - and it really bothered me.  So, I went with this skirt instead - it's not my favorite.  The lumiere embroidery helps - I did two variations - one with Chip as well (personally, I like the Chip on better).  The top turned out cute - the ruffle was really hard to get situated and sewn, I had to rip it out a few times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of Lumiere:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on the other outfit I did - Chip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I did Ariel.  I am actually happy with this one.  I chose not to do any embroidery work on this one at all, just because there is so much going on, I think it would just detract from the outfit itself.  Over all, I think it came together really nicely - again, it wasn't the skirt I'd originally intended for Ariel - I don't even remember which one I was going to do - but I drew the pattern for this one on my own and I really like how it turned out.  It was quite labor intensive - but I like it just the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished Jasmine's skirt last night.  It's a smidgin tighter and shorter than I wanted it, but I think I am going to leave it that way.  I hope to post pictures by the end of the day.
> 
> D~



I love both Belle skirts, but Chip is my favorite!   The Ariel outfit is adorable too, I love that skirt design!!



billwendy said:


> Both outfits are just AMAZING!!!!!!!! Love them!!!!
> 
> They sound adorable - lots of ideas already mentioned - I did a round neck top a few times with pillow panels and they came out nice,,,



I love the Tink outfit!!  And the kiddos in their outfits are adorable as well


----------



## angeque143

dianemom2 said:


> Here is the tank top I did yesterday for DD10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a picture of the mermaid outfit I made last night for my little niece.  Thanks for the great ideas everybody gave me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I am thrifty, I couldn't just throw away the lower part of the tank top that I used in the mermaid costume.  I combined it with some leftover fabric from one of the Big Gives and made a yoga waist skirt.  when I get a chance I am going to make up a Minnie shirt to go with the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, it was rainy here today (and it looks like it will be rainy for much of spring break boo!) so we worked on the wide band elastic skirts.  DD10 is modeling hers.  DD11 wouldn't leaver her computer game long enough to model the one that she made.



ADORABLE!!! I so need to get lessons!!! You all put me to shame!


----------



## revrob

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I love it!  It is super cute!  Is this one of the designs you have digitized and are selling?



It will be available very soon!


----------



## cogero

dianemom2 said:


> Here is the tank top I did yesterday for DD10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a picture of the mermaid outfit I made last night for my little niece.  Thanks for the great ideas everybody gave me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I am thrifty, I couldn't just throw away the lower part of the tank top that I used in the mermaid costume.  I combined it with some leftover fabric from one of the Big Gives and made a yoga waist skirt.  when I get a chance I am going to make up a Minnie shirt to go with the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, it was rainy here today (and it looks like it will be rainy for much of spring break boo!) so we worked on the wide band elastic skirts.  DD10 is modeling hers.  DD11 wouldn't leaver her computer game long enough to model the one that she made.



These are all great.


ANDREA I love your sewing area.


----------



## miprender

revrob said:


> And I started making this countdown banner for our upcoming trip!  I have several more links to stitch, but I'm loving how it's coming out!



I love that countdown banner. I saw you mentioned it is in the hoop, was this something you purchased or designed yourself.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> A belle twirl scallopini set.  It was my first time using this pattern and I just loved it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pirate outfit for little brother.



I really love that skirt and the little boys pirate outfit is adorable



MiniGirl said:


> And for the kiddos.... A smaller version.....



That is really nice and I bet they are really going to love it.



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> OT:  Please pray for the victims for storms in my state -- Arkansas.  We had  very minor damage - a tree came down in our back yard and hit our neighbor's house.  Minor damage to our fence and their gutter pipe. We can clean it up in a day or two be back to normal.
> 
> And happier news -- another doll dress for a birthday party.



 So sad   But I do love the AG dress



kidneygirl said:


> I haven't posted for awhile, but I finally finished Disney outfits for our trip to DW in a few weeks and thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the idea for this outfit from someone on here (it was a skirt and t-shirt), but my DD insisted on only dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD will be going to BBB one day, so I made her a comfy Cinderella dress.  The fabric has glitter in it!!


Love everything. I bet you can't wait to see them in action




DMGeurts said:


> Close-up of Lumiere:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on the other outfit I did - Chip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


Those came out great. I think you are too hard on yourself




RMAMom said:


> You have been busy! I can't wait to see what you do with all of those shirts.


 Me too! I have purchased so many of heather's designs I can't seem to decide which ones I want on some of them.




aboveH20 said:


> WOW.  You and your sewing machine must be very close!


 It actually took more time to cut and iron the hem than it did to sew.




dianemom2 said:


>


Very clever.


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

Thanks so much for all the help for my questions!!  I appreciate it!

Now I have a few more QUESTIONS

All of you near Charlotte/Monroe area...where is the best place to get fabrics?  Are there any walmarts with fabric near Monroe?

What about near the IKEA in Charlotte?


Can you guess where I am traveling to next weekend?  



TMTQ but everything is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## revrob

miprender said:


> I love that countdown banner. I saw you mentioned it is in the hoop, was this something you purchased or designed yourself.



It's something I've designed.  I loved stitching it out - it just made me smile with each and every link!


----------



## mphalens

DisneyTeacher01 said:


> Thanks so much for all the help for my questions!!  I appreciate it!
> 
> Now I have a few more QUESTIONS
> 
> All of you near Charlotte/Monroe area...where is the best place to get fabrics?  Are there any walmarts with fabric near Monroe?
> 
> What about near the IKEA in Charlotte?
> 
> 
> Can you guess where I am traveling to next weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> TMTQ but everything is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I know there's a Hobby Lobby near both Ikea and there's one in Matthews off 51 & 74 ... There's also a Hancock Fabric just up 74 in Matthews ... not sure about the Walmarts near there, but I know there are others that live on that side of town that can maybe answer


----------



## aboveH20

dianemom2 said:


> Here is the tank top I did yesterday for DD10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a picture of the mermaid outfit I made last night for my little niece.  Thanks for the great ideas everybody gave me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I am thrifty, I couldn't just throw away the lower part of the tank top that I used in the mermaid costume.  I combined it with some leftover fabric from one of the Big Gives and made a yoga waist skirt.  when I get a chance I am going to make up a Minnie shirt to go with the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, it was rainy here today (and it looks like it will be rainy for much of spring break boo!) so we worked on the wide band elastic skirts.  DD10 is modeling hers.  DD11 wouldn't leaver her computer game long enough to model the one that she made.



What a great variety of clothing you've made.  Nice job.

I have the same fabric you used in the peace symbol and used it for a pillowcase for GKTW.


----------



## dianemom2

aboveH20 said:


> What a great variety of clothing you've made.  Nice job.
> 
> I have the same fabric you used in the peace symbol and used it for a pillowcase for GKTW.



I tried reading through the directions posted on the BG board but they don't make much sense to me.  I am hoping to sew some this week with my girls while they are on spring break.


----------



## lovesdumbo

froggy-Pixar weekend at Epcot sounds so cool!!!  Here's a link to a thread that has some info on it:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2697379


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

DMGeurts said:


> I hope I didn't miss your trip.... I had to work today.
> 
> Here's a link to some of the fabric - at this point I'd take *anything* Harry Potter...
> 
> http://blog.sewhooked.org/2010/06/25/a-very-harry-fabric-friday/
> 
> D~



D i have a bunch of HP fabric. what do you need and how much?


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> Here is the tank top I did yesterday for DD10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a picture of the mermaid outfit I made last night for my little niece.  Thanks for the great ideas everybody gave me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I am thrifty, I couldn't just throw away the lower part of the tank top that I used in the mermaid costume.  I combined it with some leftover fabric from one of the Big Gives and made a yoga waist skirt.  when I get a chance I am going to make up a Minnie shirt to go with the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, it was rainy here today (and it looks like it will be rainy for much of spring break boo!) so we worked on the wide band elastic skirts.  DD10 is modeling hers.  DD11 wouldn't leaver her computer game long enough to model the one that she made.


Cute shirt!

LOVE Ariel and would love to see it modeled -- it looks sooooooo cool

And I love the yoga waist skirt (I save things like that all the time to reuse but never get around to it!).

And fabulous job dd did on her skirt.  Boo on dd11 for not modeling for us, but I can understand b/c my ds is trying to kick me off my computer right now to play games (his is too slow).

We've had rain and lots of wind this evening but all the tornado warnings have stayed north of us.  We have no basements here, so it's a good thing.  I'm busy cutting out applique fabrics for hand applique.  It seems like I will never be done and I'm only working on dress #1 of 2!

ETA: I hope all of our NC friends are safe.  I heard a Lowe's in Raleigh was detroyed and there were 17 deaths last I report I saw.  Very sad.


----------



## HuskerFaninIL

So ladies, I am hopping onto your thread. I havent posted on it before and wanted to share something I made for my youngest DD. She is 4 and loves Handy Manny and is soooo excited to meet him in September at H&V. 

We had a Handy Manny b-day party when she was three, the cake lady was a tad confused when I gave her a girls name to write on the cake.

Anyway, there are ZERO girly outfits out there for girl Manny fans, so I had to take matters into my own hands and get creative.

I chopped off a pair of jeans and turned them into ruffly capris in primary Manny colors and then using my Cricut, MTC software, paint and freezer paper I made her t-shirt. That was tedious but worth the effort.

She will be the first to tell you that the nose is a little off, but that reminded her of Flynn Rider's nose problems in Tangled, so it worked out okay  

Thanks so letting me share.


----------



## billwendy

So, we had fun with our indoor easter egg hunt!!! lol


----------



## froggy33

lovesdumbo said:


> froggy-Pixar weekend at Epcot sounds so cool!!!  Here's a link to a thread that has some info on it:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2697379



Wow!  How exciting!  It's especially great since Epcot is the only park we're going to.  Thanks for the info!!  Now I kind of wish I had made a Pixar outfit, but I think 2 outfits is enough for one day!


----------



## DMGeurts

billwendy said:


> Both outfits are just AMAZING!!!!!!!! Love them!!!!
> They sound adorable - lots of ideas already mentioned - I did a round neck top a few times with pillow panels and they came out nice,,,



Wendy - these are so CUTE!  I love them!



VBAndrea said:


> Another view of my table/desk -- the back also opens to a huge cutting table, but NOT in my cramped quarters!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I love your space.  I do have a question about it though.  We have to trim off a bit of one of the counters we are installing in my sewing room.  When we are done trimming - the counter will be a bit narrow (about 16" deep) - I actually counted the inches on your table...   and it appears yours is narrow too.  Does this ever bother you?  



dianemom2 said:


> Here is the tank top I did yesterday for DD10.



These all turned out so cute... I love everything!  



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> D i have a bunch of HP fabric. what do you need and how much?



I sent you a PM...  



HuskerFaninIL said:


>



This turned out amazing!  I just love all the ruffles - great job putting Handymanny on the shirt too!  



billwendy said:


> So, we had fun with our indoor easter egg hunt!!! lol



It looks like everyone had a great time!  

D~


----------



## cogero

I would love to stay home and work on a give and some pixie dust along with the easter skirt but I am off to an all day dance dance event. Hoping I can drop her at rehearsal and do something this afternoon.

These all day events wear me out. LOL


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

dianemom2 said:


> Those looks so cute. I would love to know how they turn out!



I am hoping someone has tried them out.  I found a different design I may do instead.  Hmmmm......


angeque143 said:


> 0-3 is going to be near impossible to find....I know Old Navy has yellow tops in the bigger sizes maybe you can ask her to go with a different color.





revrob said:


> It will be available very soon!



I saw that you listed it!  I love it....just wish I had a trip planned that I could make one for!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

kidneygirl said:


> I haven't posted for awhile, but I finally finished Disney outfits for our trip to DW in a few weeks and thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the idea for this outfit from someone on here (it was a skirt and t-shirt), but my DD insisted on only dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD will be going to BBB one day, so I made her a comfy Cinderella dress.  The fabric has glitter in it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> Love the Minnie, Epcot dresses.  Did u use a pattern?  I think I can manage this just cutting panels equally around but how wide is it around before gathering.....45?   Also how do I make the top....I am new to all this  All help is appreciate!!


----------



## DMGeurts

I am very happy to introduce my seventh and final princess, Jasmine.











D~


----------



## miprender

revrob said:


> It's something I've designed.  I loved stitching it out - it just made me smile with each and every link!



Each day is a day closer to Disney



HuskerFaninIL said:


> So ladies, I am hopping onto your thread. I havent posted on it before and wanted to share something I made for my youngest DD. She is 4 and loves Handy Manny and is soooo excited to meet him in September at H&V.
> 
> We had a Handy Manny b-day party when she was three, the cake lady was a tad confused when I gave her a girls name to write on the cake.
> 
> Anyway, there are ZERO girly outfits out there for girl Manny fans, so I had to take matters into my own hands and get creative.
> 
> I chopped off a pair of jeans and turned them into ruffly capris in primary Manny colors and then using my Cricut, MTC software, paint and freezer paper I made her t-shirt. That was tedious but worth the effort.
> 
> She will be the first to tell you that the nose is a little off, but that reminded her of Flynn Rider's nose problems in Tangled, so it worked out okay
> 
> Thanks so letting me share.



 and great job



billwendy said:


> So, we had fun with our indoor easter egg hunt!!! lol



Looks like they all had a great time.



VBAndrea said:


> Here is where I sew,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I like your space. Your window makes it so sunny and cheery. My laundry room looks to be about the same size but we have one of those little basement windows so it is very dark and so much stuff in there I can only can use it to iron and store my fabric.


----------



## cajunfan

Okay all you experts....

I am having tension issues on my sewing machine...an old White Heavy Duty machine (like probably 20 years old)...i really think it is the thread I am using...I have been buying Coats from WalMart...I know a lot of you love Marathon, but I don't want to order online...I want to go get some today (trying to get some projects moving), so I want to go pick it up today...I have WalMart, JoAnn's (they have guuterman (SP?), and Sulky(SP?)....given my options an opinions out there?

THANKS!

Lynn


----------



## GlassSlippers

Hi all!

Someone recently mentioned that they had found their wire dress form at HomeGoods. I was wondering how long ago that was because I'd really like to have one. If you don't mind, about how much did it cost?

Thanks!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## GlassSlippers

cajunfan said:


> Okay all you experts....
> 
> I am having tension issues on my sewing machine...an old White Heavy Duty machine (like probably 20 years old)...i really think it is the thread I am using...I have been buying Coats from WalMart...I know a lot of you love Marathon, but I don't want to order online...I want to go get some today (trying to get some projects moving), so I want to go pick it up today...I have WalMart, JoAnn's (they have guuterman (SP?), and Sulky(SP?)....given my options an opinions out there?
> 
> THANKS!
> 
> Lynn



I really like the Gutterman. It's kind of expensive, so buy it while it's on sale! I can't use Coats in my Brother machine as the top thread, but it works on the bobbin so that's what I do to save a little money. I haven't tried Sulky, but I'm going to soon.

There's my two cents!  

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## lovesdumbo

cajunfan said:


> Okay all you experts....
> 
> I am having tension issues on my sewing machine...an old White Heavy Duty machine (like probably 20 years old)...i really think it is the thread I am using...I have been buying Coats from WalMart...I know a lot of you love Marathon, but I don't want to order online...I want to go get some today (trying to get some projects moving), so I want to go pick it up today...I have WalMart, JoAnn's (they have guuterman (SP?), and Sulky(SP?)....given my options an opinions out there?
> 
> THANKS!
> 
> Lynn


I can't use Coats in my Viking but have good luck with the Gutterman.


----------



## DMGeurts

cajunfan said:


> Okay all you experts....
> 
> I am having tension issues on my sewing machine...an old White Heavy Duty machine (like probably 20 years old)...i really think it is the thread I am using...I have been buying Coats from WalMart...I know a lot of you love Marathon, but I don't want to order online...I want to go get some today (trying to get some projects moving), so I want to go pick it up today...I have WalMart, JoAnn's (they have guuterman (SP?), and Sulky(SP?)....given my options an opinions out there?
> 
> THANKS!
> 
> Lynn



I have issues with C & C purchased at Walmart in my machine.  I can purchase that same brand at JoAnne's and I have no problems with it.  So far, my favorite is Guttermans - but if they don't have the color I need, I buy C & C there.  The Guttermans on sale at JoAnn's is the same price (or cheaper) than the C & C not on sale.

Did that help any???  

D~


----------



## squirrel

cajunfan said:


> Okay all you experts....
> 
> I am having tension issues on my sewing machine...an old White Heavy Duty machine (like probably 20 years old)...i really think it is the thread I am using...I have been buying Coats from WalMart...I know a lot of you love Marathon, but I don't want to order online...I want to go get some today (trying to get some projects moving), so I want to go pick it up today...I have WalMart, JoAnn's (they have guuterman (SP?), and Sulky(SP?)....given my options an opinions out there?
> 
> THANKS!
> 
> Lynn



I have a very old Brother (I'm guessing it's 30+ yrs) and I have used Coats & Clark and Gutermann.  The machine likes them both.


----------



## kidneygirl

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> Love the Minnie, Epcot dresses.  Did u use a pattern?  I think I can manage this just cutting panels equally around but how wide is it around before gathering.....45?   Also how do I make the top....I am new to all this  All help is appreciate!!



I used a mixture of CarlaC's Simply Sweet and Stripwork dresses (from youcanmakethis.com) for parts of the dresses.  Otherwise, I was winging it.


----------



## dianemom2

cajunfan said:


> Okay all you experts....
> 
> I am having tension issues on my sewing machine...an old White Heavy Duty machine (like probably 20 years old)...i really think it is the thread I am using...I have been buying Coats from WalMart...I know a lot of you love Marathon, but I don't want to order online...I want to go get some today (trying to get some projects moving), so I want to go pick it up today...I have WalMart, JoAnn's (they have guuterman (SP?), and Sulky(SP?)....given my options an opinions out there?
> 
> THANKS!
> 
> Lynn



I have used Coats in both my Brother machine and my Babylock without any problems.  However, I also have used Sulky and Gutermann.  I am pretty sure some of the brands of thread are still 40% and 50% off at Joanns.  I think I saw the signs still up when I was there earlier today.


----------



## VBAndrea

HuskerFaninIL said:


> So ladies, I am hopping onto your thread. I havent posted on it before and wanted to share something I made for my youngest DD. She is 4 and loves Handy Manny and is soooo excited to meet him in September at H&V.
> 
> We had a Handy Manny b-day party when she was three, the cake lady was a tad confused when I gave her a girls name to write on the cake.
> 
> Anyway, there are ZERO girly outfits out there for girl Manny fans, so I had to take matters into my own hands and get creative.
> 
> I chopped off a pair of jeans and turned them into ruffly capris in primary Manny colors and then using my Cricut, MTC software, paint and freezer paper I made her t-shirt. That was tedious but worth the effort.
> 
> She will be the first to tell you that the nose is a little off, but that reminded her of Flynn Rider's nose problems in Tangled, so it worked out okay
> 
> Thanks so letting me share.


Absolutely adorable and your dd is just gorgeous!



billwendy said:


> So, we had fun with our indoor easter egg hunt!!! lol


Looks like you all still had fun!  I love the beachy theme bedset.  We spent this morning fishing.  We took two cars b/c dd begged to go and dh knew she wouldn't last.  She caught a fish (well, I caught it as she was walking away from her pole but we told her she caught it).  Dh and ds are still fishing.  DS wore a shark shirt and said to me he really wished he had a fish shirt to wear.  I guess that's another future project for me!



DMGeurts said:


> I love your space.  I do have a question about it though.  We have to trim off a bit of one of the counters we are installing in my sewing room.  When we are done trimming - the counter will be a bit narrow (about 16" deep) - I actually counted the inches on your table...   and it appears yours is narrow too.  Does this ever bother you?
> 
> 
> D~


It doesn't bug me at all b/c I just use that table for sewing.  If I had to do everything on it then I fear it would bug me.  My counter under the window is 2 feet in depth so that's where I cut, and truth be told I would that to have six more inches on it.  This particular table I have though folds out in back so you can make it very wide, and it's on wheels.  So I guess it depends on what you will use your counter for.  If you can still put a large table in the room then I think you will be happy.



DMGeurts said:


> I am very happy to introduce my seventh and final princess, Jasmine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


What about Mulan???  I don't recall you doing her!  
Jasmine turned out really cute.  So do you list these in your shop and then just remake them as you get orders?  Would doll clothes I think that would be feasible, but I don't know how people list outfits that can be made in numerous sizes.  You'd really have to have all the fabrics plus extra in case of an oops.  



miprender said:


> I like your space. Your window makes it so sunny and cheery. My laundry room looks to be about the same size but we have one of those little basement windows so it is very dark and so much stuff in there I can only can use it to iron and store my fabric.


I love that window and it looks right out into the cul-de-sac so I can watch the kids play -- well, sort of -- we have a HUGE weeping willow that now blocks my view since it bloomed.  I used to have my machine there and sew standing up.  I really went back and forth on moving my machine to a new desk, but now that I have I am so very happy to have all that counter space free.  In our basement in our RI house we enlarged a window (not in my craft area though).  It was a nightmare to enlarge but now that it is done it's beautiful -- it looks out back into the woods and I planted impatients in the well bed.  We'll likely never go back to that house and even if we did, dh puts the pool table in that room.



cajunfan said:


> Okay all you experts....
> 
> I am having tension issues on my sewing machine...an old White Heavy Duty machine (like probably 20 years old)...i really think it is the thread I am using...I have been buying Coats from WalMart...I know a lot of you love Marathon, but I don't want to order online...I want to go get some today (trying to get some projects moving), so I want to go pick it up today...I have WalMart, JoAnn's (they have guuterman (SP?), and Sulky(SP?)....given my options an opinions out there?
> 
> THANKS!
> 
> Lynn


I am not an expert but I will tell you my experience.  Coats and Clark works fine in my machine for sewing (cheapy Singer).  The Coats and Clark embroidery thread was for the birds.  I use Sulky embroidery thread and have to rewind it off the small spools it comes on onto empty thread spools otherwise it sticks in spots on the spool it comes on and the thread breaks.  It's a pain.  I keep contemplating ordering form Marathon, but I only hand applique.  I do not have an embroidery machine.


----------



## aboveH20

dianemom2 said:


> I tried reading through the directions posted on the BG board but they don't make much sense to me.  I am hoping to sew some this week with my girls while they are on spring break.



*ellenbenny* posted directions which I used to make mine!    I just made another set so I took photos as well, so maybe if you look at her directions and mine, they'll reinforce each other and make sense.

Materials -- 1 yard of solid flannel and 1/3 yard (12") print






1. Hem BOTH cut edges of solid material and 1 cut edge of print (I serged the other edge of the print, but that is not necessary) by folding over the edge approximatelly 1/4" then folding it over 1/4" again and stitching









2. Line up the hem of the print with one hem of the solid material RIGHT sides facing each other. Pin along the unhemmed edge of the print









3.  Sew the two fabrics together along the line you've just pinned.









4. Now you're going to flip the printed fabric along the seam you just sewed.  












5. Measure UP 15" from the seam line.






6. Fold DOWN along that 15" line.  (Hope the photo helps.)






7. Once you've folded the entire length of the fabric DOWN along the 15" line, fold UP the solid fabric along the seam line.









8.  When your fabric has been folded both ways, you have one long piece that you will now cut into four pieces.  First, even off the end.






9.  From that straight edge, measure and cut every 10 1/2 ".  You'll end up with four sections.









10.  I pin each one four times along each edge.  Then sew both seams.  Then serge or zig zag seams.






Then turn it inside out and voila - a pillowcase with a pocket  - times four!






I didn't mean to usurp ellenbenny's directions, my hope is that seeing it two different ways will help.


----------



## dianemom2

aboveH20 said:


> *ellenbenny* posted directions which I used to make mine!    I just made another set so I took photos as well, so maybe if you look at her directions and mine, they'll reinforce each other and make sense.
> 
> Materials -- 1 yard of solid flannel and 1/3 yard (12") print
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Hem BOTH cut edges of solid material and 1 cut edge of print (I serged the other edge of the print, but that is not necessary) by folding over the edge approximatelly 1/4" then folding it over 1/4" again and stitching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Line up the hem of the print with one hem of the solid material RIGHT sides facing each other. Pin along the unhemmed edge of the print
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  Sew the two fabrics together along the line you've just pinned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Now you're going to flip the printed fabric along the seam you just sewed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Measure UP 15" from the seam line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Fold DOWN along that 15" line.  (Hope the photo helps.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Once you've folded the entire length of the fabric DOWN along the 15" line, fold UP the solid fabric along the seam line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.  When your fabric has been folded both ways, you have one long piece that you will now cut into four pieces.  First, even off the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.  From that straight edge, measure and cut every 10 1/2 ".  You'll end up with four sections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10.  I pin each one four times along each edge.  Then sew both seams.  Then serge or zig zag seams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then turn it inside out and voila - a pillowcase with a pocket  - times four!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't mean to usurp ellenbenny's directions, my hope is that seeing it two different ways will help.



Thank you so much!  This explains everything!  Now we should be able to make some of these this week./  I love your pictures.  I just bought some of the same exact bright yellow flannel which I planned to use with the same exact Mickey print fabric!  I bought 5 yards of the Mickey print on ebay and I still have most of it left.


----------



## jessica52877

GlassSlippers said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Someone recently mentioned that they had found their wire dress form at HomeGoods. I was wondering how long ago that was because I'd really like to have one. If you don't mind, about how much did it cost?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



I am going to answer for Aimee and guessing it has been atleast 2-3 years since she purchased it at homegoods. I got one at hobby lobby and again it has been atleast 2-3 years. 



GlassSlippers said:


> I really like the Gutterman. It's kind of expensive, so buy it while it's on sale! I can't use Coats in my Brother machine as the top thread, but it works on the bobbin so that's what I do to save a little money. I haven't tried Sulky, but I'm going to soon.
> 
> There's my two cents!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



C & C embroidery thread does okay in my machine (brother ult 2002d) but I don't really like it. It breaks more then marathon and something just bugs me about it! LOL! 

I love marathon and I now forget the first brand I used that I got when I bought the machine. It is mega expensive though. 

My friend uses C & C on her walmart project runway brother and LOVES it! On my costco brother I HATE pretty much all embroidery thread. It stands up on it and there isn't anything for it to set on so it doesn't come off right. If I put a piece of cardboard under it works much better. The issue is I use the mini cones and the hole is too wide. Hope that makes sense. 



aboveH20 said:


> *ellenbenny* posted directions which I used to make mine!    I just made another set so I took photos as well, so maybe if you look at her directions and mine, they'll reinforce each other and make sense.
> 
> I didn't mean to usurp ellenbenny's directions, my hope is that seeing it two different ways will help.



Having 2 or more different people explaining and pictures is always better! The more the merrier!


----------



## cajunfan

Thanks for the replies about the thread everyone! I actually think it is user error ....I tend to take the labels off of both ends of the thread...just do for some reason...and I think the residual glue on the spool from the label was making it stick sometimes and totally threw off the tension...I have, ahem,  made adjustments!

Thanks again! 

Lynn


----------



## angeque143

I have looked in Walmart and in Joanns...I am looking for the dolphin fabric to try and make AJ a pair of shorts and Eva a skirt for SeaWorld but have come up EMPTY...Any suggestions?

Found it online!! Thanks ladies!!


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> What about Mulan???  I don't recall you doing her!
> Jasmine turned out really cute.  So do you list these in your shop and then just remake them as you get orders?  Would doll clothes I think that would be feasible, but I don't know how people list outfits that can be made in numerous sizes.  You'd really have to have all the fabrics plus extra in case of an oops.



LOL about Mulan...    There are two princesses I didn't do - Mulan and Pocahontas...  Honestly - I am just not _that_ talented.  

Actually, the doll clothes do take me a while to make, just because they are so little - it's really hard to maneuver sometimes - and to do everything on a miniature scale... pretty much everything thing I do has to be modified to some extent.  The only bonus, is for the most part, all of the AG dolls are the same size, they don't grow and they don't have an opinion.  

I make 2 outfits at a time - it takes me about a week to do 2.  Originally, I was going to just sell them in my shop - but someone ordered one of each Princess - so one was already sold as I made it and the other was for the shop.  I am not sure if I will pre-sell again, because I can only do two at a time, I don't think it gives everyone a chance to get them.   

Since I am only one person, and I work about 30 hours a week - I am just doing a rotation - next I will work on Toy Story - then I am going to create a Fairy line - I would like to do a Villian line - then I will circle back to the Fab 5.  I hope to start again on the Fab 5 by mid-summer.  I also plan to do some limited edition sets - however - I have no idea when I am going to fit them in, and at the rate I am going, everything I make is LE.   

D~  <---- sorry I was so long winded.


----------



## SallyfromDE

HuskerFaninIL said:


> So ladies, I am hopping onto your thread. I havent posted on it before and wanted to share something I made for my youngest DD. She is 4 and loves Handy Manny and is soooo excited to meet him in September at H&V.
> 
> We had a Handy Manny b-day party when she was three, the cake lady was a tad confused when I gave her a girls name to write on the cake.
> 
> Anyway, there are ZERO girly outfits out there for girl Manny fans, so I had to take matters into my own hands and get creative.
> 
> I chopped off a pair of jeans and turned them into ruffly capris in primary Manny colors and then using my Cricut, MTC software, paint and freezer paper I made her t-shirt. That was tedious but worth the effort.
> 
> She will be the first to tell you that the nose is a little off, but that reminded her of Flynn Rider's nose problems in Tangled, so it worked out okay
> 
> Thanks so letting me share.



DD is beautiful! And her outfit is adorable. Someone just posted they got HM fabric from hancocks. 



billwendy said:


> So, we had fun with our indoor easter egg hunt!!! lol



I SEE ONE!!!



DMGeurts said:


> I am very happy to introduce my seventh and final princess, Jasmine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Your doll outfits are just adorable. I don't have the patience to work on something like this. It's that little work that gets me. Kirsta's doll is smaller then a AG, so when i do make something, I have to go to the photo copier and shrink it. I like the idea of a bubble skirt for a Jasmine outfit. I've done short pants in the past. 



DMGeurts said:


> LOL about Mulan...    There are two princesses I didn't do - Mulan and Pocahontas...  Honestly - I am just not _that_ talented.
> 
> Actually, the doll clothes do take me a while to make, just because they are so little - it's really hard to maneuver sometimes - and to do everything on a miniature scale... pretty much everything thing I do has to be modified to some extent.  The only bonus, is for the most part, all of the AG dolls are the same size, they don't grow and they don't have an opinion.
> 
> I make 2 outfits at a time - it takes me about a week to do 2.  Originally, I was going to just sell them in my shop - but someone ordered one of each Princess - so one was already sold as I made it and the other was for the shop.  I am not sure if I will pre-sell again, because I can only do two at a time, I don't think it gives everyone a chance to get them.
> 
> Since I am only one person, and I work about 30 hours a week - I am just doing a rotation - next I will work on Toy Story - then I am going to create a Fairy line - I would like to do a Villian line - then I will circle back to the Fab 5.  I hope to start again on the Fab 5 by mid-summer.  I also plan to do some limited edition sets - however - I have no idea when I am going to fit them in, and at the rate I am going, everything I make is LE.
> 
> D~  <---- sorry I was so long winded.



I love the idea of Villians. What's wrong with a story book line? Like, Alice, the mad hatter, Cheshire cat etc.... We can keep you busy.


----------



## chellewashere

Wow have you guys been busy....Are we trying to hit the 250 mark by the weekends end?  I havent been on for a couple of days and I cant keep up with all the postings!
Love the Disney clothing, Hanny Manny, cute chick and everything that has been posted
Sewing room AMAZING...would love to have a dedicated space...even part of a space instead of our dining room which is in our living room
Jasmine doll outfit...insanely cute!!

This is all I have accomplished this week  First time ever making pleats.


----------



## lovesdumbo

angeque143 said:


> I have looked in Walmart and in Joanns...I am looking for the dolphin fabric to try and make AJ a pair of shorts and Eva a skirt for SeaWorld but have come up EMPTY...Any suggestions?
> 
> Found it online!! Thanks ladies!!


I didn't see any dolphins but www.fabricsgalore.com has some whales and other fish and sharks.  I've ordered from them many times-great and fast service.



DMGeurts said:


> LOL about Mulan...    There are two princesses I didn't do - Mulan and Pocahontas...  Honestly - I am just not _that_ talented.
> 
> Actually, the doll clothes do take me a while to make, just because they are so little - it's really hard to maneuver sometimes - and to do everything on a miniature scale... pretty much everything thing I do has to be modified to some extent.  The only bonus, is for the most part, all of the AG dolls are the same size, they don't grow and they don't have an opinion.
> 
> I make 2 outfits at a time - it takes me about a week to do 2.  Originally, I was going to just sell them in my shop - but someone ordered one of each Princess - so one was already sold as I made it and the other was for the shop.  I am not sure if I will pre-sell again, because I can only do two at a time, I don't think it gives everyone a chance to get them.
> 
> Since I am only one person, and I work about 30 hours a week - I am just doing a rotation - next I will work on Toy Story - then I am going to create a Fairy line - I would like to do a Villian line - then I will circle back to the Fab 5.  I hope to start again on the Fab 5 by mid-summer.  I also plan to do some limited edition sets - however - I have no idea when I am going to fit them in, and at the rate I am going, everything I make is LE.
> 
> D~  <---- sorry I was so long winded.


Yes you are!  

Would love to see what you come up with for the villains!  



chellewashere said:


> This is all I have accomplished this week  First time ever making pleats.


So cute!  What pattern is that?


----------



## princesssfws

We're getting down to the wire for our trip in May but as I started packing I started adding more things the baby "needed".  So here is my CASE of the Jessie Toy Story dress.  The boy has a buzz shirt to wear and the older 2 just won't match.  

Lots of great stuff posted but since I'm usually browsing while nursing it gets too hard to quote everyone.


----------



## aboveH20

jessica52877 said:


> Having 2 or more different people explaining and pictures is always better! The more the merrier!



That was my intent, that if I worded something differently than she did or had a slightly different photo, between the two sets of directions people could figure it out.  Once you decipher the pattern it's actually easy and neat that you make four at a time.

I don't think I could have gotten it out without Ellen's directions -- she must have done better than I on the spatial relations part of the SATs.


----------



## chellewashere

lovesdumbo said:


> So cute!  What pattern is that?


Thanks!! Its called the Gia by sewsweetpatterns on Etsy.


princesssfws said:


> We're getting down to the wire for our trip in May but as I started packing I started adding more things the baby "needed".  So here is my CASE of the Jessie Toy Story dress.  The boy has a buzz shirt to wear and the older 2 just won't match.
> 
> Lots of great stuff posted but since I'm usually browsing while nursing it gets too hard to quote everyone.


I love the bandana fabric. What a totally darling dress


----------



## DMGeurts

princesssfws said:


> We're getting down to the wire for our trip in May but as I started packing I started adding more things the baby "needed".  So here is my CASE of the Jessie Toy Story dress.  The boy has a buzz shirt to wear and the older 2 just won't match.
> 
> Lots of great stuff posted but since I'm usually browsing while nursing it gets too hard to quote everyone.



Awww... she is just adorable in that dress!  

D~


----------



## cogero

So many cute things posted today. 

I was with dd at a dance benefit and then she had rehearsal so it was a long day


----------



## ellenbenny

aboveH20 said:


> That was my intent, that if I worded something differently than she did or had a slightly different photo, between the two sets of directions people could figure it out.  Once you decipher the pattern it's actually easy and neat that you make four at a time.
> 
> I don't think I could have gotten it out without Ellen's directions -- she must have done better than I on the spatial relations part of the SATs.



Not exactly sure what spatial relations are, but I was and still am a total math geek.  (Which is probably why I don't know what it means, that would be English, LOL!)


----------



## billwendy

chellewashere said:


> Wow have you guys been busy....Are we trying to hit the 250 mark by the weekends end?  I havent been on for a couple of days and I cant keep up with all the postings!
> Love the Disney clothing, Hanny Manny, cute chick and everything that has been posted
> Sewing room AMAZING...would love to have a dedicated space...even part of a space instead of our dining room which is in our living room
> Jasmine doll outfit...insanely cute!!
> 
> This is all I have accomplished this week  First time ever making pleats.



That is SUPER cute!!! Were the pleats tricky? I really love it!!



princesssfws said:


> We're getting down to the wire for our trip in May but as I started packing I started adding more things the baby "needed".  So here is my CASE of the Jessie Toy Story dress.  The boy has a buzz shirt to wear and the older 2 just won't match.
> 
> Lots of great stuff posted but since I'm usually browsing while nursing it gets too hard to quote everyone.



Awwww - she is so cute!! Wont the big girls coordinate? That'd be adorable in pictures!!


----------



## chellewashere

billwendy said:


> That is SUPER cute!!! Were the pleats tricky? I really love it!!
> !



Thanks...not after I figured out what she was saying...did it totally wrong the first time and couldnt figure out why the skirt was so dang big. But after using my trust seam RIP-PER it was quite easy


----------



## jessica52877

I had such a good day at Walmart and their fabric department that Chase had to call us and make sure it was us making the purchase! I thought it was a bit odd because I tend to charge that much but guess it has been a while since it was *that* much. Stupid walmarts without fabric departments! And YIKES to the price!!! $5.47 for just regular fabric!!!!

But I am happy they seem to have restocked. It was not fun tryin to find what I needed in their squished little area but all was well. And thanks to the electronics guy doing a GREAT job cutting my fabric! 

Love the princess AG doll outfits! I did a mini simply sweet to match a big kid one with an applique and all. It took just as long! The only different was that I used less fabric! I decided it was my first and LAST one!

LOVE the jesse outfit!


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> *ellenbenny* posted directions which I used to make mine!    I just made another set so I took photos as well, so maybe if you look at her directions and mine, they'll reinforce each other and make sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't mean to usurp ellenbenny's directions, my hope is that seeing it two different ways will help.


I never really read Ellen's directions b/c I don't yet have time to make these, but I read through yours and you did a brilliant job.  I completely understand everything.  Do you care if I copy and paste this over to the Big Give board so it is in the pillow case thread over there (if that's OK with Teresa)?

And that's my all time favorite Mickey fabric.  I got a good deal on a couple of yards on e-bay and made the kids outfits for our trips.  After that our Walmart had the fabric but I didn't feel I was good enough to sew for BGs at that time so I didn't stock up and now I'm so sorry I didn't.  I have a wee bit left.

Thanks for posting all the photos and instructions   You did superb!



DMGeurts said:


> LOL about Mulan...    There are two princesses I didn't do - Mulan and Pocahontas...  Honestly - I am just not _that_ talented.
> 
> Actually, the doll clothes do take me a while to make, just because they are so little - it's really hard to maneuver sometimes - and to do everything on a miniature scale... pretty much everything thing I do has to be modified to some extent.  The only bonus, is for the most part, all of the AG dolls are the same size, they don't grow and they don't have an opinion.
> 
> I make 2 outfits at a time - it takes me about a week to do 2.  Originally, I was going to just sell them in my shop - but someone ordered one of each Princess - so one was already sold as I made it and the other was for the shop.  I am not sure if I will pre-sell again, because I can only do two at a time, I don't think it gives everyone a chance to get them.
> 
> Since I am only one person, and I work about 30 hours a week - I am just doing a rotation - next I will work on Toy Story - then I am going to create a Fairy line - I would like to do a Villian line - then I will circle back to the Fab 5.  I hope to start again on the Fab 5 by mid-summer.  I also plan to do some limited edition sets - however - I have no idea when I am going to fit them in, and at the rate I am going, everything I make is LE.
> 
> D~  <---- sorry I was so long winded.


I wasn't speaking about time -- I made a couple of AG outifts and I agree, it's a bit hard to manuever the small armholes and the like.  I was talking about fabric -- you don't need as much fabric to make a doll's outfit as you would a dress for a 6 year old.  So even if you only buy a couple of yards of fabric you can probably get a few outfits out of it.  Certainly would save on storage space!

I can't wait to see your fairies!  And I think an Alice set would be cool as well.



chellewashere said:


> Wow have you guys been busy....Are we trying to hit the 250 mark by the weekends end?  I havent been on for a couple of days and I cant keep up with all the postings!
> Love the Disney clothing, Hanny Manny, cute chick and everything that has been posted
> Sewing room AMAZING...would love to have a dedicated space...even part of a space instead of our dining room which is in our living room
> Jasmine doll outfit...insanely cute!!
> 
> This is all I have accomplished this week  First time ever making pleats.


LOVE it!  I adore the fabric and what a cool pattern (I was going to ask what pattern you used, but I read ahead 



princesssfws said:


> We're getting down to the wire for our trip in May but as I started packing I started adding more things the baby "needed".  So here is my CASE of the Jessie Toy Story dress.  The boy has a buzz shirt to wear and the older 2 just won't match.
> 
> Lots of great stuff posted but since I'm usually browsing while nursing it gets too hard to quote everyone.


Cute on the hanger but way too cute on the model!



jessica52877 said:


> I had such a good day at Walmart and their fabric department that Chase had to call us and make sure it was us making the purchase! I thought it was a bit odd because I tend to charge that much but guess it has been a while since it was *that* much. Stupid walmarts without fabric departments! And YIKES to the price!!! $5.47 for just regular fabric!!!!
> 
> But I am happy they seem to have restocked. It was not fun tryin to find what I needed in their squished little area but all was well. And thanks to the electronics guy doing a GREAT job cutting my fabric!
> 
> Love the princess AG doll outfits! I did a mini simply sweet to match a big kid one with an applique and all. It took just as long! The only different was that I used less fabric! I decided it was my first and LAST one!
> 
> LOVE the jesse outfit!


The guy who cut my fabric last time at Walmart gave me 1/4 yard extra for each yard I had cut.  He told me he gave me a little extra, but I was figuring an inch or two which is what the fabric ladies always do for me.  I would have really stocked up had I known!  I had only needed two pieces that trip.

I agree though about the prices.  I can get sale fabrics at Joann's for less.  However, Disney prints are cheaper if I need them right then and there, and they tensd to clearance a lot at $2.50 to $3.00 per yard.  I really stock up then.


----------



## PurpleEars

I have been away for a few days since I had a rough week. I see that all of you have been busy, it's getting close to TMTQ.



IcedMudd said:


> I wanted to share the shirt I made for our daughter for her 5th bday. It's not sewn by me, but I did design it, print it and press it. We have a commercial printer and heat press so it should last a long time. Also, you can't tell from the pic, but the bottom says "best. day. ever" with each period being a minnie head. She actually noticed the teensy tiny bows so the trouble to layer it all on there (it's sparkly and metallic) was well worth it



Great job on the shirt. I hope she had a great birthday!



MyDisneyTrio said:


> I hate to admit it, but I have had the Audrey Ruffle Skirt pattern for probably 4.5 months and just used it for the first time today. The Gymboree near my house had a huge mega clearance sale and I got my DD the kitty tee for $2, I thought it would look cute with a kitty print skirt... and since I now know how to use my serger I was able to do the rolled hem on the ruffles. I am in love so much easier than pressing small hems or praying the narrow hem foot doesn't stitch weird. Anyways... picture overload, but I am proud!



Great job on the skirt! The model is too cute!



cogero said:


> I can finally post this out fit I did for Hannah's Give. this is for Abigail and I combined a bunch of different tutorials with different things I liked



Awesome job like usual. Thank you for making something special for this family.



tricia said:


> Got some clothes done for my little cousins.  They had birthdays last month, so these are late B-Day presents from me.
> 
> Winnie the Pooh Insa and Brooklyn Tank Top.
> HeatherSue embroidery and the I made the Insa a skort instead of having a double skirt.



All of them look great. I like the idea of changing the Insa into a skort. Your work is always so inspiring!



ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> I just want you all to know you have inspired me.  This was my 2nd ever sewing piece.   It's not Disney but I am making a Mickey/Minnie inspired one for MK and a top for Epcot as well.   I don't have an embroidering machine so nothing like that yet
> 
> Just wanted to say Thank you for your INSPIRATION!!!



Good job on the top.



VBAndrea said:


> I made this skirt for dd for Valentine's Day ~ but it's mainly kitties with some hearts so she wears it all the time.  I took photos when I made it but she had on a shirt that was way too big and it made the skirt look awful.  It looks much better with this shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still want to applique a t-shirt with a cut out of the kitty fabric, but not at the top of my priority list right now.
> 
> And I made this rag bed for my dog's crate.  Didn't pad it nearly enough so I now use it as a throw over their crate bed and it's so thin they just dig in it and scrunch it up.  I'm really mad I did not make it thicker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



The skirt looks great. I am sure your dog likes the rag bed even though it didn't quite turn out the way you wanted.



revrob said:


> Ok, let's see - I've sewn some things in the last few days.
> 
> a tank for A's summer wardrobe (waiting for fabric to come in to complete this outfit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I started making this countdown banner for our upcoming trip!  I have several more links to stitch, but I'm loving how it's coming out!



Great job on the tank. I like your idea of the countdown banner.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here are a couple of things I did a while back for a Big Give.  It took a while for the family to receive them because they live in Canada.
> 
> A belle twirl scallopini set.  It was my first time using this pattern and I just loved it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pirate outfit for little brother.



They are amazing!! I am sure the family will treasure them for a long time!



MiniGirl said:


> Yeah. I'm excited about the Grinch fabric. Some of it looks really cute. It's due the middle of next month, but it is hard to think about Christmas in May.
> 
> So, here are a few things I made for the girls' tutors and the students in my class from our co-op.
> 
> For the adults...... I had asked is anyone had a pattern. I ended up just winging it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the kiddos.... A smaller version.....



Both the adult and children version look great. I am sure the recipients will like them!



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> OT:  Please pray for the victims for storms in my state -- Arkansas.  We had  very minor damage - a tree came down in our back yard and hit our neighbor's house.  Minor damage to our fence and their gutter pipe. We can clean it up in a day or two be back to normal.
> 
> But 3 children were killed last night in our state due to trees falling on their houses. They found a mom holding her 7 year old son in her arms dead from a tree this afternoon - he called her in his room due to being scared so she went to comfort him. Her 18 month old daughter was fine. So so heartbreaking! That happened about just 6 miles from our home. An 18 month old and her dad who she was sleeping with both died and a 6 year died in his home. This just breaks my heart. It puts our lost tree, broken fence and damaged gutter in perspective.
> 
> And happier news -- another doll dress for a birthday party.



Sorry to hear about the damage the storm did. The dress looks great!



VBAndrea said:


> QUESTION
> 
> What can be done with panel fabric?  Our Hancock's has Wall-E panels on sale for $1 yard.  I bought two yards at one store but another has way more.  Would they work for pillow cases for BG's?  Any other ideas?  Are they too big for the pillows for the GKTW project (I think those are smaller than regular pillows but not really sure as I haven't made any yet).  I just feel compelled to buy more of the fabric at that price, but if it has limited uses I hate to hoard something that I won't use much.  I bought Tink panels at Walmart on clearance ($3 panel) but figured I could make totes for the ladies with those.  Tink is also more popular than Wall-E.  I could see myself using those for Vida's as well, but doubt I'd ever have the need to make a Wall-E Vida.



Perhaps they can be used in a skirt (someone posted a panel skirt not that long ago - it may have been based on Winnie to Pooh)?



kidneygirl said:


> I haven't posted for awhile, but I finally finished Disney outfits for our trip to DW in a few weeks and thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD will be going to BBB one day, so I made her a comfy Cinderella dress.  The fabric has glitter in it!!



I liked everything you made. I really like this comfy version of Cindy's dress! Good job.



DMGeurts said:


> TMTQ...  It amazes me that I can fall behind in one day...  Everything is adorable - as always!
> 
> Well, I've been sewing like crazy the last few days, trying to finish up a few outfits that I had half finished - I am finally working on my last princess.  I hate to say it, but I am a little tired of them, and I'll be really happy to move on to Toy Story.
> 
> Anyways - here's Belle.  This outfit did not turn out, at all, like I'd wanted it to.  I planned to do a scallopini, but I just couldn't get the scallops even - appearantly, I can't do perfect curves - and it really bothered me.  So, I went with this skirt instead - it's not my favorite.  The lumiere embroidery helps - I did two variations - one with Chip as well (personally, I like the Chip on better).  The top turned out cute - the ruffle was really hard to get situated and sewn, I had to rip it out a few times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on the other outfit I did - Chip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I did Ariel.  I am actually happy with this one.  I chose not to do any embroidery work on this one at all, just because there is so much going on, I think it would just detract from the outfit itself.  Over all, I think it came together really nicely - again, it wasn't the skirt I'd originally intended for Ariel - I don't even remember which one I was going to do - but I drew the pattern for this one on my own and I really like how it turned out.  It was quite labor intensive - but I like it just the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished Jasmine's skirt last night.  It's a smidgin tighter and shorter than I wanted it, but I think I am going to leave it that way.  I hope to post pictures by the end of the day.
> 
> D~



Your work is always so amazing. I actually like the Chip version better.


----------



## PurpleEars

Part 2 of my comments on the beautiful outfits posted in the last few days (silly 25 pic rule).



dianemom2 said:


> Here is the tank top I did yesterday for DD10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a picture of the mermaid outfit I made last night for my little niece.  Thanks for the great ideas everybody gave me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I am thrifty, I couldn't just throw away the lower part of the tank top that I used in the mermaid costume.  I combined it with some leftover fabric from one of the Big Gives and made a yoga waist skirt.  when I get a chance I am going to make up a Minnie shirt to go with the skirt.



Great job on all the outfits! I like your idea of using the lower part of the tank top for the skirt.



HuskerFaninIL said:


> So ladies, I am hopping onto your thread. I havent posted on it before and wanted to share something I made for my youngest DD. She is 4 and loves Handy Manny and is soooo excited to meet him in September at H&V.
> 
> We had a Handy Manny b-day party when she was three, the cake lady was a tad confused when I gave her a girls name to write on the cake.
> 
> Anyway, there are ZERO girly outfits out there for girl Manny fans, so I had to take matters into my own hands and get creative.
> 
> I chopped off a pair of jeans and turned them into ruffly capris in primary Manny colors and then using my Cricut, MTC software, paint and freezer paper I made her t-shirt. That was tedious but worth the effort.
> 
> She will be the first to tell you that the nose is a little off, but that reminded her of Flynn Rider's nose problems in Tangled, so it worked out okay
> 
> Thanks so letting me share.



Great job on the outfit. I could not draw/paint so I admire people who can!



billwendy said:


> So, we had fun with our indoor easter egg hunt!!! lol



Looks like everyone had a great time!



DMGeurts said:


> I am very happy to introduce my seventh and final princess, Jasmine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



She is just as beautiful as the other princesses!



aboveH20 said:


> *ellenbenny* posted directions which I used to make mine!    I just made another set so I took photos as well, so maybe if you look at her directions and mine, they'll reinforce each other and make sense.



Thanks for taking the time to share your directions. Seeing it done in multiple ways always helps.



chellewashere said:


> Wow have you guys been busy....Are we trying to hit the 250 mark by the weekends end? I havent been on for a couple of days and I cant keep up with all the postings!
> Love the Disney clothing, Hanny Manny, cute chick and everything that has been posted
> Sewing room AMAZING...would love to have a dedicated space...even part of a space instead of our dining room which is in our living room
> Jasmine doll outfit...insanely cute!!
> 
> This is all I have accomplished this week  First time ever making pleats.



Great job on the dress!



princesssfws said:


> We're getting down to the wire for our trip in May but as I started packing I started adding more things the baby "needed".  So here is my CASE of the Jessie Toy Story dress.  The boy has a buzz shirt to wear and the older 2 just won't match.
> 
> Lots of great stuff posted but since I'm usually browsing while nursing it gets too hard to quote everyone.



Cute dress and model!

Oh I have a *question*:

How different is the measurement for a 24" doll vs. an 18" doll (other than height)? One of my co-workers asked me if I can make a dress for a doll she found when she was cleaning out her mother's pocessions. This doll is in good shape so she would like to donate the doll to the Christmas toy drive; however, she wanted to give this doll a new dress prior to donating it. I am thinking about a Portrait Peasant for this doll, but the directions are only for an 18" doll. I have never been a doll kind of person so I have no idea what the size difference may be (I can upsize the pattern if I knew what I am working with). Any suggestions will be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

I love how I'm so on the ball that I've missed almost an entire thread!! 

I've got loads of catching up to do.


----------



## billwendy

NEW BIG GIVE COMING SOON!!!!!!!!! Who will it be????

Keep your eyes peeled!


----------



## billwendy

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> I love how I'm so on the ball that I've missed almost an entire thread!!
> 
> I've got loads of catching up to do.



Where have you been!!!!!! Okay- is that a new ticker?????????


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

billwendy said:


> Where have you been!!!!!! Okay- is that a new ticker?????????



Life has been busy!!  Guess it's the buzz of spring.  New job, school stuff, etc.  Finally settling into a routine, though.  Can't wait to poke around this thread.

YES!!  I've got to peruse this thread to get some ideas for the fall trip!


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> I wasn't speaking about time -- I made a couple of AG outifts and I agree, it's a bit hard to manuever the small armholes and the like.  I was talking about fabric -- you don't need as much fabric to make a doll's outfit as you would a dress for a 6 year old.  So even if you only buy a couple of yards of fabric you can probably get a few outfits out of it.  Certainly would save on storage space!



Sorry if I misunderstood your post.    That is true... I do use a bit less fabric.    I can usually squeeze an couple of outfits out of a yard (but I still need to buy all the seperate yards for coordinating prints).  So, out of curiosity - about how much fabric do you use for a size 6 dress?  I am making my girls a skirt for the wedding we are going to - and I spent a small fortune on fabric - I couldn't believe it.  



PurpleEars said:


> Oh I have a *question*:
> 
> How different is the measurement for a 24" doll vs. an 18" doll (other than height)? One of my co-workers asked me if I can make a dress for a doll she found when she was cleaning out her mother's pocessions. This doll is in good shape so she would like to donate the doll to the Christmas toy drive; however, she wanted to give this doll a new dress prior to donating it. I am thinking about a Portrait Peasant for this doll, but the directions are only for an 18" doll. I have never been a doll kind of person so I have no idea what the size difference may be (I can upsize the pattern if I knew what I am working with). Any suggestions will be appreciated. Thanks!



I guess it will probably depend on the shape of the doll's body.  Do you have an AG doll you can compare it to?  The problem with AGs is that they are very narrow in the body and quite wide in the shoulders - they are really not proportionate.  Hopefully it's just a matter of upsizing the pattern.  I've never sewn for anything bigger than an AG - doll wise anyways.    I would opt for a loose fitting dress, if you can.

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> Sorry if I misunderstood your post.    That is true... I do use a bit less fabric.    I can usually squeeze an couple of outfits out of a yard (but I still need to buy all the seperate yards for coordinating prints).  So, out of curiosity - about how much fabric do you use for a size 6 dress?  I am making my girls a skirt for the wedding we are going to - and I spent a small fortune on fabric - I couldn't believe it.
> 
> D~



It's hard to say how much fabric because I never look at the pattern requirements since I'm always tweeking the patterns anyway.  For a twirl dress with a ruffle at least 2.5 yards, maybe more like three yards.  And my dd likes twirl.  She's not as big into ruffles, but the twirlier the better so I still have lots of gathering to do and usually ruffle the bottom.  I had one ruffle strip that was twelve feet long once so a ruffle can take close to a yard of material!

Also you have to pay attention to directionality of patterns.  For my dd's Chinese dress the fabric was directional.  It said it required 2.5 yards but I bought 2 yards and it worked perfect.  That was a directional print.


REMINDER TO ALL
Teacher Appreciation Day is May 3.  Time to get cracking on gifts for your children's teacher's.  I am a big advocate of taking care of our children's teachers.  They work very hard and oftern spend more waking time with your child that you do.  Take care of the person that takes care of them.  Even if you just do something small like buy a flower for their garden and give a card of cute poem, DO IT!!!!  My kids share a teacher so I have it easy this year.  But ds also has a tutor, so she gets a gift too.  I am making totoe bags, luggage tags, bookmarks, keyrings (hopefully if I remember to order the hardware!), and likely a bracelet for each.  I may also try covering clipboards or doing notebook packets.

And I am NOT a teacher ~ I have been very lucky to always have great teachers for my children though and like to remember all that they do for my kids.


----------



## NiniMorris

VBAndrea said:


> It's hard to say how much fabric because I never look at the pattern requirements since I'm always tweeking the patterns anyway.  For a twirl dress with a ruffle at least 2.5 yards, maybe more like three yards.  And my dd likes twirl.  She's not as big into ruffles, but the twirlier the better so I still have lots of gathering to do and usually ruffle the bottom.  I had one ruffle strip that was twelve feet long once so a ruffle can take close to a yard of material!
> 
> Also you have to pay attention to directionality of patterns.  For my dd's Chinese dress the fabric was directional.  It said it required 2.5 yards but I bought 2 yards and it worked perfect.  That was a directional print.
> 
> 
> REMINDER TO ALL
> Teacher Appreciation Day is May 3.  Time to get cracking on gifts for your children's teacher's.  I am a big advocate of taking care of our children's teachers.  They work very hard and oftern spend more waking time with your child that you do.  Take care of the person that takes care of them.  Even if you just do something small like buy a flower for their garden and give a card of cute poem, DO IT!!!!  My kids share a teacher so I have it easy this year.  But ds also has a tutor, so she gets a gift too.  I am making totoe bags, luggage tags, bookmarks, keyrings (hopefully if I remember to order the hardware!), and likely a bracelet for each.  I may also try covering clipboards or doing notebook packets.
> 
> And I am NOT a teacher ~ I have been very lucky to always have great teachers for my children though and like to remember all that they do for my kids.



I had planned on making something that takes the embroidery machine...but since Bubba is going to the 'doctor' today for about 3 weeks, I have to come up with alternative plans.  I am getting the Notebook slipcover from YCNT and doing something with this.

(I know...I know...I could probably figure this out without the pattern, but it is only $6.00 and I figure it would save me the time of trying to figure out the measurements...of course her directions are not a sgood as Carla C's...but not too hard to figure out!~)


Nini


----------



## cogero

Thanks for the reminder I need to figure something out. Maybe I will make greeting card sets and us the cricut and scrap supplies.


----------



## babynala

Jessica and mphalens - thanks for the leads on the Imagination Movers outfit.  I got the fabric the other day at JoAnn's with my 50% off coupon so I need to get started.  

Tricia - the Pooh Insa skirt came out really nice.  The tank and piglet t-shirt are really cute.  Such nice details.  The Thomas set came out really nice and I love your Cars Bowling shirt with that cool checkered fabric.  



ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> I just want you all to know you have inspired me.  This was my 2nd ever sewing piece.   It's not Disney but I am making a Mickey/Minnie inspired one for MK and a top for Epcot as well.   I don't have an embroidering machine so nothing like that yet
> 
> Just wanted to say Thank you for your INSPIRATION!!!


wow, this came out really nice.  



VBAndrea said:


> I made this skirt for dd for Valentine's Day ~ but it's mainly kitties with some hearts so she wears it all the time.  I took photos when I made it but she had on a shirt that was way too big and it made the skirt look awful.  It looks much better with this shirt:


That skirt is adorable, the fabrics look really nice together.  The dog quilt is great, I wish I had something so nice and cozy for my bed.  



miprender said:


> I finally finished 22 pairs of shorts.... 11 each for DS3 & DS5. Now I can move onto things for DD. I will post pics after I have appliqued the shirts to go with the shorts.
> 
> But I have found a new obsession besided buying fabric... I keep buying plain Tshirts for DD,DS5,DS3 when I find them at the store. I could probably clothes all the kids in my neighborhood now I have so many shirts. But I just think of all the possibilities I can do with those tees.


Just 22 pairs of shorts!   Can't wait to see all your t-shirts.  



effervescent said:


> I am so glad you all enjoyed everything!  I can only imagine what all those packages at check in looked like.  NaeNae helped me out tremendously with my shirts - she did all the wording for me since I cannot understand Stitch Era.  Her word files gave the shirts that extra touch and I really appreciate her help!


Sorry, I couldn't read the wording on the t-shirts with the castle.  What did it say?  



revrob said:


> Ok, let's see - I've sewn some things in the last few days.
> 
> a tank for A's summer wardrobe (waiting for fabric to come in to complete this outfit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I started making this countdown banner for our upcoming trip!  I have several more links to stitch, but I'm loving how it's coming out!


That tank top is really cute and the countdown banner is amazing.  I didn't realize that you had a shop so I'm glad I read your signature.  I see that you have that design listed now.  



cogero said:


> The bibs were a big hit.
> 
> I also volunteered to make some easy fits for him since he is such an odd size for his waist and legnth. She is going to get me a pair of pants that fit.
> 
> My dad came up to me at the party and told me what a nice thing I did making the bibs and how nice the look. it was so sweet.
> 
> I am going to crash since I have a lot of projects for this weekend and Miss C has a dance show on Sunday. It is also a fundraiser.
> 
> Have a great night.


 What a nice story.  You are always so generous.  I'm sure having the right sized bibs and pants is such a great help.  



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here are a couple of things I did a while back for a Big Give.  It took a while for the family to receive them because they live in Canada.
> 
> A belle twirl scallopini set.  It was my first time using this pattern and I just loved it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pirate outfit for little brother.


This Belle set is gorgeous.  I love the pirate set too.  



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> OT:  Please pray for the victims for storms in my state -- Arkansas.  We had  very minor damage - a tree came down in our back yard and hit our neighbor's house.  Minor damage to our fence and their gutter pipe. We can clean it up in a day or two be back to normal.
> 
> But 3 children were killed last night in our state due to trees falling on their houses. They found a mom holding her 7 year old son in her arms dead from a tree this afternoon - he called her in his room due to being scared so she went to comfort him. Her 18 month old daughter was fine. So so heartbreaking! That happened about just 6 miles from our home. An 18 month old and her dad who she was sleeping with both died and a 6 year died in his home. This just breaks my heart. It puts our lost tree, broken fence and damaged gutter in perspective.
> 
> And happier news -- another doll dress for a birthday party.


All these storms are causing such destruction, it is so heartbreaking to see these families that have lost loved ones.  
The doll dress just says "spring to me"



kidneygirl said:


> I haven't posted for awhile, but I finally finished Disney outfits for our trip to DW in a few weeks and thought I'd share.


wow, you have been busy. Everything came out really great.  I love the black, white and red dress.  Question:  where did you get the red fabric with the larger white dots?  The only fabric I have ever seen has smaller white dots on it.  

DMGeurts - The latest additions to your Princess Collection came out beautiful.  The embroidery you do is amazing.  Ariel's skirt is really cute, I love your interpretation of Ariel.  The Jasmine set is really nice.  I still don't know how you create such masterpieces on such a small canvas.  

Andrea - I love you sewing space.  It is not quite what I was picturing when you said you sewed in your laundry room.  Your space is bigger then what I expected and you have everything so well organized.  I love those little fabric baskets you have the walls.  (and the floors look really clean!)



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Sorry, I have another question: when you guys do appliques with satin, does it fray around the edges or pull away?  Will it hold up?  Is their a trick to using satin?  I know I have seen some of you use it for the princesses dress or minnie's dress on your appliques.  I tried using it once for a tooth fairy applique and it pulled away and frayed all around the satin stitching.  Do I need a heavier satin or something?


I only appliqued with Satin one time and I backed the fabric with some light weight interfacing in hopes that it would not fray.  After a few washes it has held up pretty well.  I think I also used a sharp needle when I did the applique.  



dianemom2 said:


> Here is the tank top I did yesterday for DD10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a picture of the mermaid outfit I made last night for my little niece.  Thanks for the great ideas everybody gave me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I am thrifty, I couldn't just throw away the lower part of the tank top that I used in the mermaid costume.  I combined it with some leftover fabric from one of the Big Gives and made a yoga waist skirt.  when I get a chance I am going to make up a Minnie shirt to go with the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, it was rainy here today (and it looks like it will be rainy for much of spring break boo!) so we worked on the wide band elastic skirts.  DD10 is modeling hers.  DD11 wouldn't leaver her computer game long enough to model the one that she made.


I'm glad you were able to get that tank top away from your daughter so we could see a picture.  I can see why she snatched it right up, it came out great.  The mermaid costume is amazing, the tail is so pretty.  The skirts you made are really nice too.  



HuskerFaninIL said:


> So ladies, I am hopping onto your thread. I havent posted on it before and wanted to share something I made for my youngest DD. She is 4 and loves Handy Manny and is soooo excited to meet him in September at H&V.
> 
> Thanks so letting me share.


Your Handy Manny creation is fabulous.  I can't imagine how long it took you to create this.  Your DD is really cute, I can tell she loves it too.  



billwendy said:


> So, we had fun with our indoor easter egg hunt!!! lol


It looks like everyone had a great time.  Please don't tell me those are the same kids as the ones in the picture you posted a few pages back with Minnie's sewing machine! 



VBAndrea said:


> DS wore a shark shirt and said to me he really wished he had a fish shirt to wear.  I guess that's another future project for me!


Sounds like your son will be keeping you busy.  



aboveH20 said:


> *ellenbenny* posted directions which I used to make mine!    I just made another set so I took photos as well, so maybe if you look at her directions and mine, they'll reinforce each other and make sense.


Thanks for posting the additional directions.  



chellewashere said:


> This is all I have accomplished this week  First time ever making pleats.


You did an amazing job.  I love the fabric and the pleats look really nice.  



princesssfws said:


> We're getting down to the wire for our trip in May but as I started packing I started adding more things the baby "needed".  So here is my CASE of the Jessie Toy Story dress.  The boy has a buzz shirt to wear and the older 2 just won't match.
> 
> Lots of great stuff posted but since I'm usually browsing while nursing it gets too hard to quote everyone.


This dress is really cute and so are your girls.  



jessica52877 said:


> I had such a good day at Walmart and their fabric department that Chase had to call us and make sure it was us making the purchase! I thought it was a bit odd because I tend to charge that much but guess it has been a while since it was *that* much. Stupid walmarts without fabric departments! And YIKES to the price!!! $5.47 for just regular fabric!!!!
> 
> But I am happy they seem to have restocked. It was not fun tryin to find what I needed in their squished little area but all was well. And thanks to the electronics guy doing a GREAT job cutting my fabric!


I'm not sure what made me smile more - the fact that Chase had to call you or a visual of the guy from the electronics department cutting your fabric.  



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> I love how I'm so on the ball that I've missed almost an entire thread!!
> I've got loads of catching up to do.


No worries, I just need to watch your post for a few minutes so I can see all your great pictures scroll by.  



VBAndrea said:


> REMINDER TO ALL
> Teacher Appreciation Day is May 3.  Time to get cracking on gifts for your children's teacher's.  I am a big advocate of taking care of our children's teachers.  They work very hard and oftern spend more waking time with your child that you do.  Take care of the person that takes care of them.  Even if you just do something small like buy a flower for their garden and give a card of cute poem, DO IT!!!!  My kids share a teacher so I have it easy this year.  But ds also has a tutor, so she gets a gift too.  I am making totoe bags, luggage tags, bookmarks, keyrings (hopefully if I remember to order the hardware!), and likely a bracelet for each.  I may also try covering clipboards or doing notebook packets.
> 
> And I am NOT a teacher ~ I have been very lucky to always have great teachers for my children though and like to remember all that they do for my kids.


Thanks for the reminder - I can't believe it is almost May.


----------



## branmuffin

There have been so many wonderful things posted this weekend! I've enjoyed looking at all your creations. I don't have enough posts to quote yet, but there are too many great things to quote anyway. I'm looking forward to seeing what everyone makes this week!


----------



## DisneyLaura

Hi girls - I've been lurking not really sewing lately.  Trying to do curtains for our camper we bought.  The ones that were in there were kinda of yucky color and very faded.  

I do have one question, my DD5 has a bitty baby, I know many of you make clothes for the AG bigger doll, do you know of any sites that have clothes for the bitty baby?


----------



## aboveH20

ellenbenny said:


> Not exactly sure what spatial relations are, but I was and still am a total math geek.  (Which is probably why I don't know what it means, that would be English, LOL!)



Well, SATs were a long time ago, but weren't there boxes stacked up and then the question was which picture showed a grid of the boxes on a flat piece of paper?  I dunno, not important. 



VBAndrea said:


> I never really read Ellen's directions b/c I don't yet have time to make these, but I read through yours and you did a brilliant job.  I completely understand everything.  Do you care if I copy and paste this over to the Big Give board so it is in the pillow case thread over there (if that's OK with Teresa)?



That's fine.  Ellen's directions are there, but I think it's helpful to see it two ways.



PurpleEars said:


> Thanks for taking the time to share your directions. Seeing it done in multiple ways always helps.



You're welcome.  Someone posted on the BG board that they use *24,000 *a year so I guess they need to continually restock.



babynala said:


> .
> 
> Thanks for posting the additional directions.



Hope they help someone.


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

WyomingMomgets first dibs! -( this is the only way I can put pictures up.)otherwise first come first trade!

For those looking - I have some HP fabric. Here is a pic of the fabric I have the most of. It is sparkle fabric I have about 3 yrds I can part with.







Here is another print -I have about 1.5 - 2 yrds I can part with. It does not say HP on it but has Polyjuice Potion ingredients on it and says Polyjuice Potion.





Thanks,
Carol


----------



## billwendy

Okey dokey the time has come!! This kiddo is our very own Tonya (tonyababyrn)'s son Trace - he had a cancerous tumor last year, and is now cancer free so they are celebrating!!!! Trace is a sweet heart who LOVES star wars and animals the best!!! He has 2 big sisters too!! This give is Tshirts (mainly for Trace) and some bags and pixie dust stuff since he is a big kiddo. Please come on over!!! Ship date is 5/20/11!!!!
Here is the star of our show!!





Thanks so much Everyone!!!
Ready
Set
GO!!!!!!!!!

Wendy


----------



## tricia

Diz-Mommy said:


> I love everything, but the bowling shirt is absolutely fabulous!!  I hope you don't mind if I CASE this idea for my boys...I've been sitting on that Lightening McQueen fabric forever wondering what I'm going to do with it!  LOVE IT WITH THE CHECKER FABRIC!!



Of course you can CASE, I would be honored.



ellenbenny said:


> Everything looks great.  I always love the look of the Insa skirt, and keep telling myself I should make one some day. I have the pattern from the book.



It is a great looking skirt and falls so nicely when on.



VBAndrea said:


> Everything is awesome!  I must really put the Insa skirt on my immediate to do list.  I love the looks of the ones you made.  Those tissue paper patterns just kill me though.  I dread tracing mine.



Thanks, and Yes, the tracing is my least favourite part.



sheridee32 said:


> The outfits are great great minds think alike i just made my dgs a lighting mqueen shirt using the same fabric a few weeks ago just havent posted pictures yet he wont wear it till our trip in may



Thank you
No surprise, the Lightning McQueen and the checkered flag were a pretty obvious combination to me.



SarahJN said:


> These came out great.



Thanks.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Love it all but especially the cars bowling shirt!  That is just great!



Thank you.



PurpleEars said:


> All of them look great. I like the idea of changing the Insa into a skort. Your work is always so inspiring!



Thank you.  It is quite and honor to hear that on this board.



babynala said:


> Tricia - the Pooh Insa skirt came out really nice.  The tank and piglet t-shirt are really cute.  Such nice details.  The Thomas set came out really nice and I love your Cars Bowling shirt with that cool checkered fabric.



Thank you.


----------



## mommy2mrb

billwendy said:


> Okey dokey the time has come!! This kiddo is our very own Tonya (tonyababyrn)'s son Trace - he had a cancerous tumor last year, and is now cancer free so they are celebrating!!!! Trace is a sweet heart who LOVES star wars and animals the best!!! He has 2 big sisters too!! This give is Tshirts (mainly for Trace) and some bags and pixie dust stuff since he is a big kiddo. Please come on over!!! Ship date is 5/20/11!!!!
> Here is the star of our show!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much Everyone!!!
> Ready
> Set
> GO!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wendy



went, saw and posted!!!  what a sweet family!


----------



## tricia

dianemom2 said:


> Here is the tank top I did yesterday for DD10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a picture of the mermaid outfit I made last night for my little niece.  Thanks for the great ideas everybody gave me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I am thrifty, I couldn't just throw away the lower part of the tank top that I used in the mermaid costume.  I combined it with some leftover fabric from one of the Big Gives and made a yoga waist skirt.  when I get a chance I am going to make up a Minnie shirt to go with the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, it was rainy here today (and it looks like it will be rainy for much of spring break boo!) so we worked on the wide band elastic skirts.  DD10 is modeling hers.  DD11 wouldn't leaver her computer game long enough to model the one that she made.



Awesome, love the tank for your DD.



VBAndrea said:


> Here is where I sew, and sorry the pics are huge but Photobucket is behaving as if I have dial-up and I don't want to spend over an hour resizing a few pics.
> 
> This is the room as entering through the door.  On the right are shelves with baskets that are used for laundry -- one for ds, one for dd, one for me and one for kitchen.  Another basket is sewing repairs/mending and the box is socks waiting for their mates.  Then comes my sewing table (shown closed in this photo).  At the back wall is a counter.  I keep my serger on that along with my big cutting mat.  Usually it has stuff all over it but I just cleaned it to begin a new project.  Under the counter is a set ofplastic drawers that house craft supplies, stabilizer and applique supplies and scrap fabrics.  To the right of that I have ringbinders and folders with patterns and beading things on top of that.  To the left is kitty potty central.



Very good use of space, and very handy to get laundry done too.



MiniGirl said:


> And for the kiddos.... A smaller version.....



Looks great.



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> And happier news -- another doll dress for a birthday party.



Prayers for those affected.

cute little doll dress.



kidneygirl said:


> I haven't posted for awhile, but I finally finished Disney outfits for our trip to DW in a few weeks and thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the idea for this outfit from someone on here (it was a skirt and t-shirt), but my DD insisted on only dresses.



Everything looks great, what an awesome bunch of outfits.



DMGeurts said:


> Close-up of Lumiere:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on the other outfit I did - Chip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I did Ariel.  I am actually happy with this one.  I chose not to do any embroidery work on this one at all, just because there is so much going on, I think it would just detract from the outfit itself.  Over all, I think it came together really nicely - again, it wasn't the skirt I'd originally intended for Ariel - I don't even remember which one I was going to do - but I drew the pattern for this one on my own and I really like how it turned out.  It was quite labor intensive - but I like it just the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished Jasmine's skirt last night.  It's a smidgin tighter and shorter than I wanted it, but I think I am going to leave it that way.  I hope to post pictures by the end of the day.
> 
> D~



both cute, but I really like the skirt on the Ariel.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here are a couple of things I did a while back for a Big Give.  It took a while for the family to receive them because they live in Canada.
> 
> A belle twirl scallopini set.  It was my first time using this pattern and I just loved it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pirate outfit for little brother.



Love that pirate outfit.


----------



## tricia

HuskerFaninIL said:


>



Really cute.



billwendy said:


> So, we had fun with our indoor easter egg hunt!!! lol



Looks like a lot of fun.



DMGeurts said:


> I am very happy to introduce my seventh and final princess, Jasmine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Pretty, love the bubble skirt.



chellewashere said:


> Wow have you guys been busy....Are we trying to hit the 250 mark by the weekends end?  I havent been on for a couple of days and I cant keep up with all the postings!
> Love the Disney clothing, Hanny Manny, cute chick and everything that has been posted
> Sewing room AMAZING...would love to have a dedicated space...even part of a space instead of our dining room which is in our living room
> Jasmine doll outfit...insanely cute!!
> 
> This is all I have accomplished this week  First time ever making pleats.



Good job, it looks great.



princesssfws said:


>



Adorable.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

wanted to make something cute for a friend but her fav character is DONALD...I CAN"T FIND DONALD!!!!  ARRGGGHHHH  HAs anyone seen any fabric with him???


----------



## livndisney

After breaking my LONG standing rule to never sew for Barbie, all I can say is I will NEVER again complain about sewing for the AG.


----------



## VBAndrea

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> WyomingMomgets first dibs! -( this is the only way I can put pictures up.)otherwise first come first trade!
> 
> For those looking - I have some HP fabric. Here is a pic of the fabric I have the most of. It is sparkle fabric I have about 3 yrds I can part with.
> 
> 
> Here is another print -I have about 1.5 - 2 yrds I can part with. It does not say HP on it but has Polyjuice Potion ingredients on it and says Polyjuice Potion.
> Thanks,
> Carol


D~ (Dorine) was looking for the fabric for a BG -- I know she only needs a small amount so you may want to PM her.  



billwendy said:


> Okey dokey the time has come!! This kiddo is our very own Tonya (tonyababyrn)'s son Trace - he had a cancerous tumor last year, and is now cancer free so they are celebrating!!!! Trace is a sweet heart who LOVES star wars and animals the best!!! He has 2 big sisters too!! This give is Tshirts (mainly for Trace) and some bags and pixie dust stuff since he is a big kiddo. Please come on over!!! Ship date is 5/20/11!!!!
> Here is the star of our show!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much Everyone!!!
> Ready
> Set
> GO!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wendy


All signed up!  I kept waiting for you all to post this morning and then dd took over the computer!



livndisney said:


> After breaking my LONG standing rule to never sew for Barbie, all I can say is I will NEVER again complain about sewing for the AG.



  I was thinking the same thing when I made my first AG doll outfits.  My grandma used to hand sew us tons of Barbie clothes when I was a child.  She was in a nursing home so it gave her something to do.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Just popping in with an update on my FIL...

Since last update,  he has gone home from the nursing home.  He was not getting the care he needed there so his wife set up a hospital bed at home and had a home nurse come in.  He has still been not doing well.  This weekend he told his wife he will not got back to the hospital and signed a DNR.  So, today he has been referred to Hospice.  We are waiting for his evaluation from Hospice today to see what we need to do.  Most likely DH will travel to Ohio tomorrow alone and come back Thursday so he can spend some time with his dad.  Just say some prayers is all I ask.  These are difficult days.


----------



## Piper

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Just popping in with an update on my FIL...
> 
> Since last update,  he has gone home from the nursing home.  He was not getting the care he needed there so his wife set up a hospital bed at home and had a home nurse come in.  He has still been not doing well.  This weekend he told his wife he will not got back to the hospital and signed a DNR.  So, today he has been referred to Hospice.  We are waiting for his evaluation from Hospice today to see what we need to do.  Most likely DH will travel to Ohio tomorrow alone and come back Thursday so he can spend some time with his dad.  Just say some prayers is all I ask.  These are difficult days.



Prayers being said.


----------



## angeque143

HELLO LADIES!!! I am SO excited...I catucally sewed a skirt had to redo the hem just once. WHAT A DIFFERENCE WITH A SERGER!!!!!!


----------



## teresajoy

froggy33 said:


> Aww man!  Still a trip to Florida right?  Am I understanding correctly.  We're actually swinging by Disney for just 2 quick nights on the way to Tampa to visit my G'ma.  I manage to sneak little trips in everywhere!
> 
> 
> Thanks!  We're only going to be in DW from mid May 14 - morning May 16th, so there wasn't too much to sew and a decent amount of time to do it in, so I was able to make something for myself - plus this pattern goes together really quickly!!  And that's coming from me who takes forever to even make a simply sweet!  Of course for this short trip I am making my daughter 4 customs, me 1 shirt, my dad one shirt, and I hope to make a rosetta back and a boxy bag!!!  Only 3 things left!


Yes, we will still be in Florida. We have a timeshare that is close to Animal Kingdom. Maybe we could meet up at DTD one of your days?  I'll PM yah. 



VBAndrea said:


> Mine looks just like that.  Except I don't have that furniture, the nice table, the chair, the color organization, the wall storage, etc.  But like Teresa, I do have scraps of fabric, tons of pieces of threads and even kitty litter bits on the floor.  I also currently have bits of tracing paper all about.



Someday mabye I'll have a sewing room! Brian keeps saying that he would like to eat at the dining room table again, you'd think he'd take the hint  and build me a sewing room!



SallyfromDE said:


> I LOVE to do ITH!!! .



Do you have any in particular that you like? I made my Mom an ITH eyeglass case the other day, but I forgot to take a picture! 

I'm hoping my favorite digitizer (heathersue, my little  sister) will make some more ITH designs soon. I even offered to write up the directions for them if she does! 



DisneyTeacher01 said:


> My first attempt at a multiquote...
> 
> 
> 
> ETA and I was successful at a multiquote



YAY!!!!! 



aboveH20 said:


> Okay, doing my part to cheer up the American (and Canadian) sewers of the world.  I made this over a year ago primarily to see how crayon rolls are put together.  NOT like this one apparently.  I couldn't even talk any of my broken crayons into sitting in it long enough for a photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know how well the photo will show up, but I thought it would be good for ruffles.


Thanks for sharing!!!! 
I like the hidden Mickeys!!! 




lovesdumbo said:


> 5/11 to 5/18.  Can't wait!  Work has been insane so this is a much needed trip.  I'm going with 2 friends to celebrate a big birthday.  One friend has a work obligation so we can't go on my actual bday.  You know I haven't tried to buy coffee syrup in a while but I'm sure I can find it and if I can't find it near me my sister lives less than 30 minutes from the RI border.  Would be great to see you again!
> 
> 
> I probably will be.  I'm sure your DD is a lot bigger than when I saw you in Epcot before.  Was that Dec 09?  Seems like a lifetime ago now.  That weekend is some special Cars 2 celebration but I haven't heard what they are actually doing.


I hope we get a chance to meet up! 



DisneyKings said:


> Does anyone know which is older--Anastasia or Drizella?  Trying to figure out which one to make for which kid.
> 
> ETA:  found it!  I've been searching forever & didn't find it until AFTER posting here, of course!  It's Drizella.



I had assumed Drizella was older, but I'm not sure why! I'm glad you checked! 



MyDisneyTrio said:


> I hate to admit it, but I have had the Audrey Ruffle Skirt pattern for probably 4.5 months and just used it for the first time today. The Gymboree near my house had a huge mega clearance sale and I got my DD the kitty tee for $2, I thought it would look cute with a kitty print skirt... and since I now know how to use my serger I was able to do the rolled hem on the ruffles. I am in love  so much easier than pressing small hems or praying the narrow hem foot doesn't stitch weird. Anyways... picture overload, but I am proud!


This is ADORABLE!!!! I love that vintagey fabric and your daughter is adorable! 




cogero said:


> This is just lovely. I am scared to try this along with my serger. I actually need to find time to just get to work with it.
> 
> I can finally post this out fit I did for Hannah's Give. this is for Abigail and I combined a bunch of different tutorials with different things I liked



Very cute! 


tricia said:


> Got some clothes done for my little cousins.  They had birthdays last month, so these are late B-Day presents from me.
> 
> For Amber:
> 
> Winnie the Pooh Insa and Brooklyn Tank Top.
> HeatherSue embroidery and the I made the Insa a skort instead of having a double skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I also made her a Piglet T-Shirt.
> Raglan by CarlaC and Piglet from HeatherSue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For her little brother Riley:
> 
> Thomas the tank Engine Easy fits and T-Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lightning McQueen Bowling Shirt



I love these!!! I really love the Insa.


----------



## jessica52877

livndisney said:


> After breaking my LONG standing rule to never sew for Barbie, all I can say is I will NEVER again complain about sewing for the AG.



Pictures!



DisneyLaura said:


> Hi girls - I've been lurking not really sewing lately.  Trying to do curtains for our camper we bought.  The ones that were in there were kinda of yucky color and very faded.
> 
> I do have one question, my DD5 has a bitty baby, I know many of you make clothes for the AG bigger doll, do you know of any sites that have clothes for the bitty baby?



Most of Carla's patterns come with the doll versions in both 15 and 18" sizes. The few things I have made have fit both, just longer on the bitty (elastic or velcro waisted so worked well for both).



ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> wanted to make something cute for a friend but her fav character is DONALD...I CAN"T FIND DONALD!!!!  ARRGGGHHHH  HAs anyone seen any fabric with him???



I honestly cannot recall ever seeing any Donald fabric. Hopefully someone has!


----------



## tmh0206

goodness you all have been very busy! I took a couple of days away from the computer and missed almost 20 pages!

just a couple of things I have been working on over the weekend:

for January's give:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







and for DGD3 (these are my absolutely favorite so far!)





thanks for looking!


----------



## angeque143

QUESTION

I am sewing a pair of shorts from DS baketball ones kinda like the easy fit.....Can I do front and back from the same pattern that I traced or is there a difference?


----------



## teresajoy

ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> I just want you all to know you have inspired me.  This was my 2nd ever sewing piece.   It's not Disney but I am making a Mickey/Minnie inspired one for MK and a top for Epcot as well.   I don't have an embroidering machine so nothing like that yet
> 
> Just wanted to say Thank you for your INSPIRATION!!!


This is adorable!!! 



VBAndrea said:


> I made this skirt for dd for Valentine's Day ~ but it's mainly kitties with some hearts so she wears it all the time.  I took photos when I made it but she had on a shirt that was way too big and it made the skirt look awful.  It looks much better with this shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still want to applique a t-shirt with a cut out of the kitty fabric, but not at the top of my priority list right now.
> 
> And I made this rag bed for my dog's crate.  Didn't pad it nearly enough so I now use it as a throw over their crate bed and it's so thin they just dig in it and scrunch it up.  I'm really mad I did not make it thicker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



I love that skirt. Your daughter is so pretty!!!

The rag bed is cute! 



revrob said:


> Ok, let's see - I've sewn some things in the last few days.



I love the countdown! 


MiniGirl said:


> Yeah. I'm excited about the Grinch fabric. Some of it looks really cute. It's due the middle of next month, but it is hard to think about Christmas in May.
> 
> So, here are a few things I made for the girls' tutors and the students in my class from our co-op.
> 
> For the adults...... I had asked is anyone had a pattern. I ended up just winging it.



These are wonderful! 



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> OT:  Please pray for the victims for storms in my state -- Arkansas.  We had  very minor damage - a tree came down in our back yard and hit our neighbor's house.  Minor damage to our fence and their gutter pipe. We can clean it up in a day or two be back to normal.
> 
> But 3 children were killed last night in our state due to trees falling on their houses. They found a mom holding her 7 year old son in her arms dead from a tree this afternoon - he called her in his room due to being scared so she went to comfort him. Her 18 month old daughter was fine. So so heartbreaking! That happened about just 6 miles from our home. An 18 month old and her dad who she was sleeping with both died and a 6 year died in his home. This just breaks my heart. It puts our lost tree, broken fence and damaged gutter in perspective.
> 
> And happier news -- another doll dress for a birthday party.



That is so terribly sad. 



The dress is adorable. 



kidneygirl said:


> I haven't posted for awhile, but I finally finished Disney outfits for our trip to DW in a few weeks and thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the idea for this outfit from someone on here (it was a skirt and t-shirt), but my DD insisted on only dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For 1900 Park Fare (DD went as Drizella last year and wanted to be Anastasia this time!)


It's nice to see you posting again!!! These outfits are all amazing! I love the Anastasia! 



DMGeurts said:


> I finished Jasmine's skirt last night.  It's a smidgin tighter and shorter than I wanted it, but I think I am going to leave it that way.  I hope to post pictures by the end of the day.
> 
> D~


I love this! 


billwendy said:


> Both outfits are just AMAZING!!!!!!!! Love them!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> They sound adorable - lots of ideas already mentioned - I did a round neck top a few times with pillow panels and they came out nice,,,



Seeing pictures of you with those kids just makes me smile! 


billwendy said:


> We just decided to try netflix for free for the month. Does anyone else do this and, if you do, do you cancel your other cable movie channels?



We have this and LOVE LOVE LOVE it!!! We don't get any movie channels, and we have plenty to watch. 




VBAndrea said:


> Mainly supplies and fat quarters and unwashed fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is the hole I sew in!  Not pretty, but I manage.  And I did sweep the floor for the photos.



I love seeing your pictures!!!!! Your kitty is so pretty! 



dianemom2 said:


>


The mermaid outfit turned out great! 


HuskerFaninIL said:


> So ladies, I am hopping onto your thread. I havent posted on it before and wanted to share something I made for my youngest DD. She is 4 and loves Handy Manny and is soooo excited to meet him in September at H&V.
> 
> We had a Handy Manny b-day party when she was three, the cake lady was a tad confused when I gave her a girls name to write on the cake.
> 
> Anyway, there are ZERO girly outfits out there for girl Manny fans, so I had to take matters into my own hands and get creative.
> 
> I chopped off a pair of jeans and turned them into ruffly capris in primary Manny colors and then using my Cricut, MTC software, paint and freezer paper I made her t-shirt. That was tedious but worth the effort.
> 
> She will be the first to tell you that the nose is a little off, but that reminded her of Flynn Rider's nose problems in Tangled, so it worked out okay
> 
> Thanks so letting me share.



Your daughter is a cutie!!!! The outfit turned out great! 


DMGeurts said:


> I am very happy to introduce my seventh and final princess, Jasmine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



This turned out really nice.


----------



## billwendy

livndisney said:


> After breaking my LONG standing rule to never sew for Barbie, all I can say is I will NEVER again complain about sewing for the AG.







Piper said:


> Prayers being said.



Hi Piper - how are you doing?



tmh0206 said:


> goodness you all have been very busy! I took a couple of days away from the computer and missed almost 20 pages!
> 
> just a couple of things I have been working on over the weekend:
> 
> for January's give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for DGD3 (these are my absolutely favorite so far!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking!



I love them all!!!! Love that toy story ribbon!! my walmart started to carry a few little bundles of disney ribbon - its really cute!!!!

Thanks for helping with Trace's Big Give Guys!!!! Its starting to fill up!!! We could really use some tshirts and the girls and Tonya would really love Rosetta bags. Come on over and meet our main man!!!!


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> D~ (Dorine) was looking for the fabric for a BG -- I know she only needs a small amount so you may want to PM her.



Thanks for thinking of me.   A diser did contact me, and i think i am getting enough from her.... Rubberduckyranch agreed to be my back up... I am just worried that i won't have enough time to finish before the ship date...   Thanks everyone for helping me find this fabric! 

D~


----------



## teresajoy

aboveH20 said:


> I didn't mean to usurp ellenbenny's directions, my hope is that seeing it two different ways will help.



Thank you! These are great directions too! Thanks for allowing us to post them on the Big Give board too! 

And, anyone making these, I would love it  if you posted to the BG thread too. We are trying to keep a running total to see what we can do! 



chellewashere said:


> Wow have you guys been busy....Are we trying to hit the 250 mark by the weekends end?  I havent been on for a couple of days and I cant keep up with all the postings!
> Love the Disney clothing, Hanny Manny, cute chick and everything that has been posted
> Sewing room AMAZING...would love to have a dedicated space...even part of a space instead of our dining room which is in our living room
> Jasmine doll outfit...insanely cute!!
> 
> This is all I have accomplished this week  First time ever making pleats.



I love the name of your picture. 

This turned out really cute!!! I can tell your daughter loves it too! 



jessica52877 said:


> I had such a good day at Walmart and their fabric department that Chase had to call us and make sure it was us making the purchase! I thought it was a bit odd because I tend to charge that much but guess it has been a while since it was *that* much. Stupid walmarts without fabric departments! And YIKES to the price!!! $5.47 for just regular fabric!!!!
> 
> But I am happy they seem to have restocked. It was not fun tryin to find what I needed in their squished little area but all was well. And thanks to the electronics guy doing a GREAT job cutting my fabric!
> 
> Love the princess AG doll outfits! I did a mini simply sweet to match a big kid one with an applique and all. It took just as long! The only different was that I used less fabric! I decided it was my first and LAST one!
> 
> LOVE the jesse outfit!



I had to chuckle that Chase flagged your account for a fabric shopping spree! 



VBAndrea said:


> Do you care if I copy and paste this over to the Big Give board so it is in the pillow case thread over there (if that's OK with Teresa)?



I don't mind at all!!!! 
I would love it if Ellen posted hers there too. 


PurpleEars said:


> I have been away for a few days since I had a rough week.


I hope that everything is ok. 


DisneyLaura said:


> Hi girls - I've been lurking not really sewing lately.  Trying to do curtains for our camper we bought.  The ones that were in there were kinda of yucky color and very faded.
> 
> I do have one question, my DD5 has a bitty baby, I know many of you make clothes for the AG bigger doll, do you know of any sites that have clothes for the bitty baby?



Carla's (Scientific Seamstress) patterns have the Bitty Baby size patterns,you can get them on You Can Make This. com



billwendy said:


> Okey dokey the time has come!! This kiddo is our very own Tonya (tonyababyrn)'s son Trace - he had a cancerous tumor last year, and is now cancer free so they are celebrating!!!! Trace is a sweet heart who LOVES star wars and animals the best!!! He has 2 big sisters too!! This give is Tshirts (mainly for Trace) and some bags and pixie dust stuff since he is a big kiddo. Please come on over!!! Ship date is 5/20/11!!!!
> Here is the star of our show!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much Everyone!!!
> Ready
> Set
> GO!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wendy



What a wonderful family!



livndisney said:


> After breaking my LONG standing rule to never sew for Barbie, all I can say is I will NEVER again complain about sewing for the AG.




WHAT were you THINKING??!!!!!!




The Moonk's Mom said:


> Just popping in with an update on my FIL...
> 
> Since last update,  he has gone home from the nursing home.  He was not getting the care he needed there so his wife set up a hospital bed at home and had a home nurse come in.  He has still been not doing well.  This weekend he told his wife he will not got back to the hospital and signed a DNR.  So, today he has been referred to Hospice.  We are waiting for his evaluation from Hospice today to see what we need to do.  Most likely DH will travel to Ohio tomorrow alone and come back Thursday so he can spend some time with his dad.  Just say some prayers is all I ask.  These are difficult days.



Kim, I'm so sorry. 



angeque143 said:


>



This turned out VERY cute!!!! 

I need to work on a Sea World outfit for Lyddie soon. 



tmh0206 said:


> goodness you all have been very busy! I took a couple of days away from the computer and missed almost 20 pages!
> 
> just a couple of things I have been working on over the weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking!



The Buzz ones are my favorites too!!! These are all so cute!!!


----------



## sue_go_disney

Hi!  I live in Ontario, Canada, and I've been lurking for a LONG time! 
 I love looking at all the creations!  You are all so talented, and I get lots of inspiration.  
I am a beginner/novice sewer, but have learned a lot from YCMT patterns!  I am a SAHM with 2 girls and 1 boy.  
Will add more in next post, so I can get to add photos!
Sue


----------



## sue_go_disney

We went for our first trip with Grandparents in 2006, then returned in 2007 and again in 2009 for free dining each time!  It's all about the food!  As a Mom with 3 young(ish) kids, I love being able to eat at a sit-down restaurant and order what I want to eat!


----------



## T-rox

NiniMorris said:


> I had planned on making something that takes the embroidery machine...but since Bubba is going to the 'doctor' today for about 3 weeks, I have to come up with alternative plans.  I am getting the Notebook slipcover from YCNT and doing something with this.
> 
> (I know...I know...I could probably figure this out without the pattern, but it is only $6.00 and I figure it would save me the time of trying to figure out the measurements...of course her directions are not a sgood as Carla C's...but not too hard to figure out!~)
> 
> 
> Nini



i've just spent the last 11 pages wondering about bubba. wondering what his problem was. my 770 went to the shop this am too. since i am headed to disney next week, they have 2 weeks to look at it.  in case i cannot keep up with this fast moving thread i may pm you when i get back to see the solution for your bubba.


----------



## Savy

Just wanted to say the work you ladies do is amazing!! I recently got me a pattern and some fabric to make a simple pillowcase dress.. Maybe one of these days I will figure out what to do with it all and then I can join in on the fun here!


----------



## tricia

angeque143 said:


> HELLO LADIES!!! I am SO excited...I catucally sewed a skirt had to redo the hem just once. WHAT A DIFFERENCE WITH A SERGER!!!!!!



Good job.  Love the Tshirt too.



tmh0206 said:


> goodness you all have been very busy! I took a couple of days away from the computer and missed almost 20 pages!
> 
> just a couple of things I have been working on over the weekend:
> 
> for January's give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for DGD3 (these are my absolutely favorite so far!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking!



Cute.  Love the Buzz ribbon.




sue_go_disney said:


> Hi!  I live in Ontario, Canada, and I've been lurking for a LONG time!
> I love looking at all the creations!  You are all so talented, and I get lots of inspiration.
> I am a beginner/novice sewer, but have learned a lot from YCMT patterns!  I am a SAHM with 2 girls and 1 boy.
> Will add more in next post, so I can get to add photos!
> Sue



Welcome!  Where in Ontario?  I'm from the North, Timmins.



sue_go_disney said:


> We went for our first trip with Grandparents in 2006, then returned in 2007 and again in 2009 for free dining each time!  It's all about the food!  As a Mom with 3 young(ish) kids, I love being able to eat at a sit-down restaurant and order what I want to eat!



I soooo agree with you.  I have to do a sit down meal at least once a day on vacation or it does not feel like a holiday to me.


----------



## NiniMorris

First...Ipromise to post pictures of the finished project...

Since I don't have an embroidery machine, I had to find SOMETHING to do.  After reading the blog of the sewing room  last week, I got inspired.  My sewing table is a 4 x 8 sheet of 'chipboard on top of an old sewing table and a bookcase.  It has enough room to hold the embroidery machine, my thread racks, a big basket of scrap fabric and my daughter's sewing machine.  (My sewing machine is on top of a big old desk placed at a right angle to this one.)

I saw in that blog about how she used modge podge to put fabric on tables...so I took all my black, black, and yellow scraps...and I am attaching it to the top of my plain old boring piece of lumber.  Sort of a crazy quilt look.    So far I really like the look...but after 2 hours I only have about a fourth of it done.

Then I used some boxes I had and covered them in scraps of Minnie Dot...can you guess what the decorating theme is going to be in there?


LOL


Nini


----------



## sheridee32

teresajoy said:


> Yes, we will still be in Florida. We have a timeshare that is close to Animal Kingdom. Maybe we could meet up at DTD one of your days?  I'll PM yah.
> 
> 
> 
> Someday mabye I'll have a sewing room! Brian keeps saying that he would like to eat at the dining room table again, you'd think he'd take the hint  and build me a sewing room!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any in particular that you like? I made my Mom an ITH eyeglass case the other day, but I forgot to take a picture!
> 
> I'm hoping my favorite digitizer (heathersue, my little  sister) will make some more ITH designs soon. I even offered to write up the directions for them if she does!
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!!!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing!!!!
> I like the hidden Mickeys!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope we get a chance to meet up!
> 
> 
> 
> I had assumed Drizella was older, but I'm not sure why! I'm glad you checked!
> 
> 
> This is ADORABLE!!!! I love that vintagey fabric and your daughter is adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute!
> 
> 
> I love these!!! I really love the Insa.



teresa areyou coming to disney in may we check into the camprounds on the 29th of april. We have been in kissimmee or should say celibration since the 6th but when we got here morgan was sick took her to er on the 7th said she had kidney stones sent her home on 9th still runnung fever she went back to er they put a stint in her kidney she kept getting worse so last wednesday early thursday morning put a pic line in and put her in icu saturday she started turning a round and today said hopefully she will go home tomorrow and stay on iv meds we are having so many problems finding an atibotic because she is allergic to pennicillian the doc told her she would probablly be back at work in about 2 weeks. that part  is driving her crazy not being able to work


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

I'm going to ask this again just in case it was missed before:

Is there a trick to using satin with your embroidery machine?  I have used it once before and it pulled away and frayed by the satin stitch.  I would really like to use a satin for appliquing some ballet slippers but I don't want it to look awful.  How do you guys get it to work?  Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## tmh0206

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I'm going to ask this again just in case it was missed before:
> 
> Is there a trick to using satin with your embroidery machine?  I have used it once before and it pulled away and frayed by the satin stitch.  I would really like to use a satin for appliquing some ballet slippers but I don't want it to look awful.  How do you guys get it to work?  Thanks so much for the help!



I have never tried to use my machine on satin, sorry can't help with this one, but I would guess you would need a very small needle? like you would use on knits.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

tmh0206 said:


> goodness you all have been very busy! I took a couple of days away from the computer and missed almost 20 pages!
> 
> just a couple of things I have been working on over the weekend:
> 
> for January's give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for DGD3 (these are my absolutely favorite so far!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking!



I absolutly adore these, and was trying to figure out a way to dress up my DD flip flops.  WOuld you mind doing a tut for this or do you sell them at all?

ETA:  I am also planning to tackle a long list of dresses for our up coming trip.  I see Jo anns has 30% of there Calicos prints.  Would these fabrics be a good canidate for dress making?  I still have a lot to learn about fabrics.


----------



## ellenbenny

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I'm going to ask this again just in case it was missed before:
> 
> Is there a trick to using satin with your embroidery machine?  I have used it once before and it pulled away and frayed by the satin stitch.  I would really like to use a satin for appliquing some ballet slippers but I don't want it to look awful.  How do you guys get it to work?  Thanks so much for the help!



I have appliqued satin on the dresses of the minnie princesses, but I did not use any tricks, and I did not notice it pulling away or fraying.  The designs did have a nice zigzag stitch over the edge of the satin before the satin stitch, maybe that helped to hold it down.  Or maybe the big give recipients that are now the owners of the shirts are cussing me out this very minute for the shirts that are coming apart, and I will never know about it.  All I can say is they looked fine  when I finished them, can't speak for how well they held up.


----------



## sue_go_disney

I'm near Toronto. ( A 23 hour drive for WDW!  )

I was at Lens Mills Store in Hamilton (Ontario, Canada) and they had all sorts of Disney material.  
Some of it was as much as $10/m (just a bit more than a yard), but they had some panels for $2 and $3.  
I didn't buy any , as I stocked up on 4-way stretch material for $5/m, and couldn't justify buying any more material 
when I had $100 already in my basket !  (3 bags of material later!)  
My girls are taking figure skating and gymnastics lessons, so I am making dresses and bodysuits for them too, Jalie patterns!


----------



## NanasCustomCreations

I have a PE700 and have successfully done applique work with satin and tricot backed Lame metallics by using heatnbond lite to back the material with a good quality cotton woven material in the same or similar color as the satin or lame I am using.  Make sure you are using the Lite kind of the heat n bond so you can sew thru it.


----------



## candicenicole19

Its been a LONG while but I am back to peek in and say Hi!  I miss chatting with all of you wonderful ladies (Mostly but there is at least one guy I remember)  Hope everyone is doing well!  Here are a few of my latest creations!  Just wanted to share and read up on how everyone is doing!  I think about this group often and miss it!  With 4 kids it is so hard to find time to sew let alone get on the computer!



















































Thank you all for allowing me to share with you and I hope to be back into the swing of things and back often very very soon!

Candice


----------



## kstgelais4

angeque143 said:


> HELLO LADIES!!! I am SO excited...I catucally sewed a skirt had to redo the hem just once. WHAT A DIFFERENCE WITH A SERGER!!!!!!


Nice! I agree! I couldn't live without my serger now that I've got one. 


tmh0206 said:


> goodness you all have been very busy! I took a couple of days away from the computer and missed almost 20 pages!
> 
> just a couple of things I have been working on over the weekend:
> 
> for January's give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for DGD3 (these are my absolutely favorite so far!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking!


Love 'em!
How did you attach the bows to the flip flops? I have been wanting to do this, but I am not quite sure how to make sure they don't fall off.
Old Navy has had flip flops for $1 a pair on Memorial day the past couple of years. I'm hoping they do it again, and I can snag a bunch!


ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> wanted to make something cute for a friend but her fav character is DONALD...I CAN"T FIND DONALD!!!!  ARRGGGHHHH  HAs anyone seen any fabric with him???


I have some fabric with Donald on it, but it has Daisy, Minnie and Mickey too. You could just cut DOnals head out and do a twirl like this:





this is the fabric (I know... It is totally vintage. lol. Don't you love the headbands)




I would be happy to send some if you could use it.



princesssfws said:


> We're getting down to the wire for our trip in May but as I started packing I started adding more things the baby "needed".  So here is my CASE of the Jessie Toy Story dress.  The boy has a buzz shirt to wear and the older 2 just won't match.
> 
> Lots of great stuff posted but since I'm usually browsing while nursing it gets too hard to quote everyone.


SO cute! Where did you find the bandana fabric. I have been looking for some.



HuskerFaninIL said:


> So ladies, I am hopping onto your thread. I havent posted on it before and wanted to share something I made for my youngest DD. She is 4 and loves Handy Manny and is soooo excited to meet him in September at H&V.
> 
> We had a Handy Manny b-day party when she was three, the cake lady was a tad confused when I gave her a girls name to write on the cake.
> 
> Anyway, there are ZERO girly outfits out there for girl Manny fans, so I had to take matters into my own hands and get creative.
> 
> I chopped off a pair of jeans and turned them into ruffly capris in primary Manny colors and then using my Cricut, MTC software, paint and freezer paper I made her t-shirt. That was tedious but worth the effort.
> 
> She will be the first to tell you that the nose is a little off, but that reminded her of Flynn Rider's nose problems in Tangled, so it worked out okay
> 
> Thanks so letting me share.


It came out great! Your daughter looks mighty happy with it!


----------



## kstgelais4

candicenicole19 said:


> Its been a LONG while but I am back to peek in and say Hi!  I miss chatting with all of you wonderful ladies (Mostly but there is at least one guy I remember)  Hope everyone is doing well!  Here are a few of my latest creations!  Just wanted to share and read up on how everyone is doing!  I think about this group often and miss it!  With 4 kids it is so hard to find time to sew let alone get on the computer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for allowing me to share with you and I hope to be back into the swing of things and back often very very soon!
> 
> Candice


HOLY SMOKES!! Did you do those all by hand? They are really fabulous! I love the bubble guppies feliz! That is my DD's fave show right now.


----------



## candicenicole19

kstgelais4 said:


> HOLY SMOKES!! Did you do those all by hand? They are really fabulous! I love the bubble guppies feliz! That is my DD's fave show right now.



Oh No NOT by hand lol Thank Goodness for the embord. machine!  They are all machine appliqued!  Thank you so much!  My daughter loves the bubble guppies right now as well!  She is in love with this dress and has tried to wear it everyday since I have finished it!  Crazy kid will freeze with our silly weather!  One day it is beautiful and in the 70's the next day freezing and in the 40s.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

tmh0206 said:


> I have never tried to use my machine on satin, sorry can't help with this one, but I would guess you would need a very small needle? like you would use on knits.



I would have to use a knit needle since I want to put them on a t-shirt.  Thanks!!!



ellenbenny said:


> I have appliqued satin on the dresses of the minnie princesses, but I did not use any tricks, and I did not notice it pulling away or fraying.  The designs did have a nice zigzag stitch over the edge of the satin before the satin stitch, maybe that helped to hold it down.  Or maybe the big give recipients that are now the owners of the shirts are cussing me out this very minute for the shirts that are coming apart, and I will never know about it.  All I can say is they looked fine  when I finished them, can't speak for how well they held up.



I remember seeing yours and wondering how you did it.  They looked great!  When I tried it, it frayed and pulled away right away.



NanasCustomCreations said:


> I have a PE700 and have successfully done applique work with satin and tricot backed Lame metallics by using heatnbond lite to back the material with a good quality cotton woven material in the same or similar color as the satin or lame I am using.  Make sure you are using the Lite kind of the heat n bond so you can sew thru it.



Thanks!!!  So, let me make sure I understand this....you put heat n bon lite on the back of the sating and the other side of the heat n bond is a similiar fabric color and then you proceed as normal with your embroidery machine?  Is that right?  Thanks! I was hoping someone could help out b/c I don't have the $ to waste a shirt right now.



candicenicole19 said:


> Its been a LONG while but I am back to peek in and say Hi!  I miss chatting with all of you wonderful ladies (Mostly but there is at least one guy I remember)  Hope everyone is doing well!  Here are a few of my latest creations!  Just wanted to share and read up on how everyone is doing!  I think about this group often and miss it!  With 4 kids it is so hard to find time to sew let alone get on the computer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Candice



All of these are so wonderful!  What size hoop do you have?


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

VBAndrea said:


> REMINDER TO ALL
> Teacher Appreciation Day is May 3.  Time to get cracking on gifts for your children's teacher's.  I am a big advocate of taking care of our children's teachers.  They work very hard and oftern spend more waking time with your child that you do.  Take care of the person that takes care of them.  Even if you just do something small like buy a flower for their garden and give a card of cute poem, DO IT!!!!  My kids share a teacher so I have it easy this year.  But ds also has a tutor, so she gets a gift too.  I am making totoe bags, luggage tags, bookmarks, keyrings (hopefully if I remember to order the hardware!), and likely a bracelet for each.  I may also try covering clipboards or doing notebook packets.
> 
> And I am NOT a teacher ~ I have been very lucky to always have great teachers for my children though and like to remember all that they do for my kids.



As a teacher....Thank you!  Even cards are awesome!!!  I didn't even know when TA Day was   Thanks for the reminder


----------



## candicenicole19

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> All of these are so wonderful!  What size hoop do you have?



I used a Mega hoop for these designs but not the entire hoop size.  I wish I had more of a width on my hoop so I could make the larger designs!  The look a little silly when I do them the entire length of the hoop!  They look like skinny little things!  Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## VBAndrea

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Just popping in with an update on my FIL...
> 
> Since last update,  he has gone home from the nursing home.  He was not getting the care he needed there so his wife set up a hospital bed at home and had a home nurse come in.  He has still been not doing well.  This weekend he told his wife he will not got back to the hospital and signed a DNR.  So, today he has been referred to Hospice.  We are waiting for his evaluation from Hospice today to see what we need to do.  Most likely DH will travel to Ohio tomorrow alone and come back Thursday so he can spend some time with his dad.  Just say some prayers is all I ask.  These are difficult days.


  I am sorry for what you are going through.



angeque143 said:


> HELLO LADIES!!! I am SO excited...I catucally sewed a skirt had to redo the hem just once. WHAT A DIFFERENCE WITH A SERGER!!!!!!


Wow!  Looks great   That skirt fabric goes really well with the shirt.



tmh0206 said:


> goodness you all have been very busy! I took a couple of days away from the computer and missed almost 20 pages!
> 
> just a couple of things I have been working on over the weekend:
> 
> for January's give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for DGD3 (these are my absolutely favorite so far!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking!


All very cute!  I have some plain red flipflops to doctor up for dd but I'm not that great with bows ~ I can do them, but it takes me forever!



angeque143 said:


> QUESTION
> 
> I am sewing a pair of shorts from DS baketball ones kinda like the easy fit.....Can I do front and back from the same pattern that I traced or is there a difference?


Use just the one pattern you traced, and cut two on the fold as indicated on the pattern.  Each piece will make one leg, so it's part front and part back once it's sewn together.  Just follow Carla's directions and mark your waist so you don't mix it up with the leg.



teresajoy said:


> I had to chuckle that Chase flagged your account for a fabric shopping spree!


Discover would call me wondering if I lost my card if it was in ABSENCE of multiple fabric purchases.



sue_go_disney said:


> Hi!  I live in Ontario, Canada, and I've been lurking for a LONG time!
> I love looking at all the creations!  You are all so talented, and I get lots of inspiration.
> I am a beginner/novice sewer, but have learned a lot from YCMT patterns!  I am a SAHM with 2 girls and 1 boy.
> Will add more in next post, so I can get to add photos!
> Sue


Welcome -- keep posting -- you need 10 to post pics.



tinkerbell3747 said:


> ETA:  I am also planning to tackle a long list of dresses for our up coming trip.  I see Jo anns has 30% of there Calicos prints.  Would these fabrics be a good canidate for dress making?  I still have a lot to learn about fabrics.


Calicos work great for dresses.  As a matter of fact, Minnie dot is a calico keepsake!



ellenbenny said:


> Or maybe the big give recipients that are now the owners of the shirts are cussing me out this very minute for the shirts that are coming apart, and I will never know about it.






candicenicole19 said:


> Its been a LONG while but I am back to peek in and say Hi!  I miss chatting with all of you wonderful ladies (Mostly but there is at least one guy I remember)  Hope everyone is doing well!  Here are a few of my latest creations!  Just wanted to share and read up on how everyone is doing!  I think about this group often and miss it!  With 4 kids it is so hard to find time to sew let alone get on the computer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for allowing me to share with you and I hope to be back into the swing of things and back often very very soon!
> 
> Candice


Looks to me like you have plenty of time to sew!  Lovely and absolutely amazing creations!!!  The Hello Kitty in the bikini is by far my favorite ~ so cute!



DisneyTeacher01 said:


> As a teacher....Thank you!  Even cards are awesome!!!


You are most welcome!  Teacher's are such important role models for our children and just like us parents, you are very underpaid.  You all deserve to be showered with blessings every day.


----------



## SallyfromDE

teresajoy said:


> Do you have any in particular that you like? I made my Mom an ITH eyeglass case the other day, but I forgot to take a picture!
> 
> I'm hoping my favorite digitizer (heathersue, my little  sister) will make some more ITH designs soon. I even offered to write up the directions for them if she does!
> .



OMgoosh!! Way too many. I love to do these keyrings for lip balm or USB port. That is by EmbroideryGarden.com , I also made her tissue box covers. SmartNeedle.com has some great stuff also. I made headband covers that were different. You make one half, rehoop, cut a hole in the stablizer, slip the part you made through the hole, and make the second half. I have a pattern for pot holders, but I haven't got around to them yet. 



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I'm going to ask this again just in case it was missed before:
> 
> Is there a trick to using satin with your embroidery machine?  I have used it once before and it pulled away and frayed by the satin stitch.  I would really like to use a satin for appliquing some ballet slippers but I don't want it to look awful.  How do you guys get it to work?  Thanks so much for the help!



Someone posted that they used lightweight interfacing and it worked fairly well. 



candicenicole19 said:


> Its been a LONG while but I am back to peek in and say Hi!  I miss chatting with all of you wonderful ladies (Mostly but there is at least one guy I remember)  Hope everyone is doing well!  Here are a few of my latest creations!  Just wanted to share and read up on how everyone is doing!  I think about this group often and miss it!  With 4 kids it is so hard to find time to sew let alone get on the computer!
> 
> Thank you all for allowing me to share with you and I hope to be back into the swing of things and back often very very soon!
> 
> Candice



Candice, everything is fabulous!!!


----------



## haleyknits

Sorry I haven't been around in awhile. Everyone in my house has been sick for the better part of two months. During that time we bought Tangled. dd fell in love so I decided to make her a dress. She's a bit shy, but she did model it











If you are wondering, I altered two patterns then combined them. The skirt is from the Juliet Dress (YCMT) and the bodice is, very loosely, Whimsy Couture Peasant Dress


----------



## tricia

candicenicole19 said:


> Its been a LONG while but I am back to peek in and say Hi!  I miss chatting with all of you wonderful ladies (Mostly but there is at least one guy I remember)  Hope everyone is doing well!  Here are a few of my latest creations!  Just wanted to share and read up on how everyone is doing!  I think about this group often and miss it!  With 4 kids it is so hard to find time to sew let alone get on the computer!



Everthing is gorgeous.  That is a whole lot of applique, and the feliz is just the perfect tableau for it.



haleyknits said:


> Sorry I haven't been around in awhile. Everyone in my house has been sick for the better part of two months. During that time we bought Tangled. dd fell in love so I decided to make her a dress. She's a bit shy, but she did model it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are wondering, I altered two patterns then combined them. The skirt is from the Juliet Dress (YCMT) and the bodice is, very loosely, Whimsy Couture Peasant Dress



Very pretty.  The little girl and the dress.


----------



## chellewashere

VBAndrea said:


> LOVE it!  I adore the fabric and what a cool pattern (I was going to ask what pattern you used, but I read ahead


Thanks so much!! I never read ahead so you are way ahead of me.



PurpleEars said:


> Great job on the dress!


Thank you



babynala said:


> You did an amazing job.  I love the fabric and the pleats look really nice.


Thanks feels like my first big girl outfit 



tricia said:


> Good job, it looks great.


Thanks so much



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Just popping in with an update on my FIL...
> 
> Since last update,  he has gone home from the nursing home.  He was not getting the care he needed there so his wife set up a hospital bed at home and had a home nurse come in.  He has still been not doing well.  This weekend he told his wife he will not got back to the hospital and signed a DNR.  So, today he has been referred to Hospice.  We are waiting for his evaluation from Hospice today to see what we need to do.  Most likely DH will travel to Ohio tomorrow alone and come back Thursday so he can spend some time with his dad.  Just say some prayers is all I ask.  These are difficult days.


My families prayers are with your family



tmh0206 said:


> goodness you all have been very busy! I took a couple of days away from the computer and missed almost 20 pages!
> 
> just a couple of things I have been working on over the weekend:
> 
> for January's give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for DGD3 (these are my absolutely favorite so far!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking!


Love them. I acutally bought some E6000 and clothespins this weekend to do this..now just need the flipflops --oops 



teresajoy said:


> I love the name of your picture.
> 
> This turned out really cute!!! I can tell your daughter loves it too!


She actually did made me happy. Thanks!!



candicenicole19 said:


> Its been a LONG while but I am back to peek in and say Hi!  I miss chatting with all of you wonderful ladies (Mostly but there is at least one guy I remember)  Hope everyone is doing well!  Here are a few of my latest creations!  Just wanted to share and read up on how everyone is doing!  I think about this group often and miss it!  With 4 kids it is so hard to find time to sew let alone get on the computer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for allowing me to share with you and I hope to be back into the swing of things and back often very very soon!
> 
> Candice


BEAUTIFUL and might I add...I now have a serious case of Hoop Envy!!



haleyknits said:


> Sorry I haven't been around in awhile. Everyone in my house has been sick for the better part of two months. During that time we bought Tangled. dd fell in love so I decided to make her a dress. She's a bit shy, but she did model it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are wondering, I altered two patterns then combined them. The skirt is from the Juliet Dress (YCMT) and the bodice is, very loosely, Whimsy Couture Peasant Dress



Lorelei is in love and wants one of these now too. I have got to keep that child off this board she wants one of everything she sees. This turned out absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

babynala said:


> No worries, I just need to watch your post for a few minutes so I can see all your great pictures scroll by.



 Can you see two sets?  I always remember AFTER I set up my signature that I have this wide screen, and everything is always squished at work.  Haha!  So I had to add the little blurb at the beginning of my signature.

Great stuff, everyone!!  I've barely made a dent in the thread, but I'm already feeling inspired!!


----------



## dianemom2

angeque143 said:


> I have looked in Walmart and in Joanns...I am looking for the dolphin fabric to try and make AJ a pair of shorts and Eva a skirt for SeaWorld but have come up EMPTY...Any suggestions?
> 
> Found it online!! Thanks ladies!!





disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I'm going to ask this again just in case it was missed before:
> 
> Is there a trick to using satin with your embroidery machine?  I have used it once before and it pulled away and frayed by the satin stitch.  I would really like to use a satin for appliquing some ballet slippers but I don't want it to look awful.  How do you guys get it to work?  Thanks so much for the help!



I would think that you could iron the satin onto some iron on stabilizer to help get rid of that problem.  I haven't tried it but I think it would work ok.  I don't generally use satin on my appliques.


----------



## aboveH20

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Since last update,  he has gone home from the nursing home.  He was not getting the care he needed there so his wife set up a hospital bed at home and had a home nurse come in.  He has still been not doing well.  This weekend he told his wife he will not got back to the hospital and signed a DNR.  So, today he has been referred to Hospice.  We are waiting for his evaluation from Hospice today to see what we need to do.  Most likely DH will travel to Ohio tomorrow alone and come back Thursday so he can spend some time with his dad.  Just say some prayers is all I ask.  These are difficult days.



My thoughts are with you and your family.  I know how tough it is to finally make the call to Hospice.



angeque143 said:


> HELLO LADIES!!! I am SO excited...I catucally sewed a skirt had to redo the hem just once. WHAT A DIFFERENCE WITH A SERGER!!!!!!



Very nice, and you're right about sergers.



tmh0206 said:


> goodness you all have been very busy! I took a couple of days away from the computer and missed almost 20 pages!
> 
> just a couple of things I have been working on over the weekend:
> 
> for January's give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for DGD3 (these are my absolutely favorite so far!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking!



I love the flip flops, and the weather to go with them would be very much appreciated right about now.



teresajoy said:


> Thank you! These are great directions too! Thanks for allowing us to post them on the Big Give board too!
> 
> And, anyone making these, I would love it  if you posted to the BG thread too. We are trying to keep a running total to see what we can do!




You're welcome.  I've finished my first set.  I want to (no, that's not right, I feel as though I _should_) iron them before I send them off.  I'll post pictures tomorrow.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I'm going to ask this again just in case it was missed before:
> 
> Is there a trick to using satin with your embroidery machine?  I have used it once before and it pulled away and frayed by the satin stitch.  I would really like to use a satin for appliquing some ballet slippers but I don't want it to look awful.  How do you guys get it to work?  Thanks so much for the help!



I'm glad you asked again, and I see that you got some answers this time.  I think sometimes people ask a question and it's just missed with so much going on.



candicenicole19 said:


> Its been a LONG while but I am back to peek in and say Hi!  I miss chatting with all of you wonderful ladies (Mostly but there is at least one guy I remember)  Hope everyone is doing well!  Here are a few of my latest creations!  Just wanted to share and read up on how everyone is doing!  I think about this group often and miss it!  With 4 kids it is so hard to find time to sew let alone get on the computer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for allowing me to share with you and I hope to be back into the swing of things and back often very very soon!
> 
> Candice



Wow.  What more can I say!



haleyknits said:


> Sorry I haven't been around in awhile. Everyone in my house has been sick for the better part of two months. During that time we bought Tangled. dd fell in love so I decided to make her a dress. She's a bit shy, but she did model it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are wondering, I altered two patterns then combined them. The skirt is from the Juliet Dress (YCMT) and the bodice is, very loosely, Whimsy Couture Peasant Dress



Beautiful dress and I love the photos.  From the first photo I thought she must take ballet lessons, and then with the second photo I thought maybe karate.


----------



## angeque143

Thank you all for your help and advice. I was able to make Anthony these shorts to match Eva's skirt for Sea World.


----------



## mphalens

Okay ... HOW does one sign up to participate in the Big Gives?  I think I could probably handle Star Wars shirts and I have no idea how to help out!!!!  TIA!


----------



## DMGeurts

mphalens said:


> Okay ... HOW does one sign up to participate in the Big Gives?  I think I could probably handle Star Wars shirts and I have no idea how to help out!!!!  TIA!



You can click on the dis big give box in my siggy and it should take you to the registration page for the BG message board.    HOpefully that works - otherwise, try the BG boxes in other's siggys.  

D~


----------



## ellenbenny

mphalens said:


> Okay ... HOW does one sign up to participate in the Big Gives?  I think I could probably handle Star Wars shirts and I have no idea how to help out!!!!  TIA!



Click on the link in one of the big giver's signature's (or go to www.disbiggive.com) and register.  Then one of the administrator's will approve you and you're in.  Then you can read all about it over there and sign up for gives as you desire.


----------



## jessica52877

My first ever pillowcase dress! Thanks Ellen for the fabric! I just LOVE how this turned out! I can't wait to make many many more!


----------



## woodkins

Applique question: I do all of my appliques by hand (no embroidery machines here ) Gianna has agreed to wear appliqued tees and tanks for our trip in October and since I do it all by hand I want to get a head start, but at the rate she grows I don't want to make the shirts just yet for size reasons. 

I know that some people have made their appliques on a patch of cotton fabric and then sewn the patch to the item, but I really don't want the "patch" look. I had an idea, but don't know if it will work. Can I piece my applique and do the satin stitching all on a piece of tear away interfacing, then put that interfacing on the shirt and do the outline satin stitching and then simply tear away the surrounding interfacing when I am done? Don't know if I am explaining my thoughts clearly, or if it will work, but I don't want to waste hours on a detailed applique for it to crash and burn!

Any advice would be appreciated!!!


----------



## mphalens

DMGeurts said:


> You can click on the dis big give box in my siggy and it should take you to the registration page for the BG message board.    HOpefully that works - otherwise, try the BG boxes in other's siggys.
> 
> D~





ellenbenny said:


> Click on the link in one of the big giver's signature's (or go to www.disbiggive.com) and register.  Then one of the administrator's will approve you and you're in.  Then you can read all about it over there and sign up for gives as you desire.



Thanks ladies!

I went and signed up ... now just awaiting approval  Same username as here! I've wanted to ask before, but wasn't sure what the families were wanting ... Star Wars t-shirts I think I can handle   Especially since my two DS LOVE Star Wars and I can get them involved ... Phalen thinks BigGives are AWESOME after what everyone did for his bff Sebastian for his MAW trip ...


----------



## PurpleEars

DMGeurts said:


> I guess it will probably depend on the shape of the doll's body.  Do you have an AG doll you can compare it to?  The problem with AGs is that they are very narrow in the body and quite wide in the shoulders - they are really not proportionate.  Hopefully it's just a matter of upsizing the pattern.  I've never sewn for anything bigger than an AG - doll wise anyways.    I would opt for a loose fitting dress, if you can.
> 
> D~



Thanks for your help. Like I said, I am not a doll person (I honestly do not have a doll in the house!) I think I will just measure and hope for the best! The Portrait Peasant is loose fitting anyway so there is a bit of wiggle room.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Just popping in with an update on my FIL...
> 
> Since last update,  he has gone home from the nursing home.  He was not getting the care he needed there so his wife set up a hospital bed at home and had a home nurse come in.  He has still been not doing well.  This weekend he told his wife he will not got back to the hospital and signed a DNR.  So, today he has been referred to Hospice.  We are waiting for his evaluation from Hospice today to see what we need to do.  Most likely DH will travel to Ohio tomorrow alone and come back Thursday so he can spend some time with his dad.  Just say some prayers is all I ask.  These are difficult days.



Sorry to hear about the update. They have been through a lot lately. Prayers are being said.



angeque143 said:


> HELLO LADIES!!! I am SO excited...I catucally sewed a skirt had to redo the hem just once. WHAT A DIFFERENCE WITH A SERGER!!!!!!



Beautitful! I agree, sergers are wonderful.



tmh0206 said:


> goodness you all have been very busy! I took a couple of days away from the computer and missed almost 20 pages!
> 
> just a couple of things I have been working on over the weekend:
> 
> for January's give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for DGD3 (these are my absolutely favorite so far!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking!



Great job on those flip flops!



sue_go_disney said:


> Hi!  I live in Ontario, Canada, and I've been lurking for a LONG time!
> I love looking at all the creations!  You are all so talented, and I get lots of inspiration.
> I am a beginner/novice sewer, but have learned a lot from YCMT patterns!  I am a SAHM with 2 girls and 1 boy.
> Will add more in next post, so I can get to add photos!
> Sue



I just want to say welcome! It's nice to see more Canadians hanging out here.



candicenicole19 said:


> Its been a LONG while but I am back to peek in and say Hi!  I miss chatting with all of you wonderful ladies (Mostly but there is at least one guy I remember)  Hope everyone is doing well!  Here are a few of my latest creations!  Just wanted to share and read up on how everyone is doing!  I think about this group often and miss it!  With 4 kids it is so hard to find time to sew let alone get on the computer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for allowing me to share with you and I hope to be back into the swing of things and back often very very soon!
> 
> Candice



Everything looks amazing! Wow!



haleyknits said:


> Sorry I haven't been around in awhile. Everyone in my house has been sick for the better part of two months. During that time we bought Tangled. dd fell in love so I decided to make her a dress. She's a bit shy, but she did model it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are wondering, I altered two patterns then combined them. The skirt is from the Juliet Dress (YCMT) and the bodice is, very loosely, Whimsy Couture Peasant Dress



You did a great job on the dress!



angeque143 said:


> Thank you all for your help and advice. I was able to make Anthony these shorts to match Eva's skirt for Sea World.



Both of them will look so great with the matching outfits!



jessica52877 said:


> My first ever pillowcase dress! Thanks Ellen for the fabric! I just LOVE how this turned out! I can't wait to make many many more!



Good job!

Since we have been talking about the GKTW pillows lately, I think you may want to see them in action in Elliot's Wish Trip PTR/TR:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2612264&page=26
Post #389


----------



## babynala

livndisney said:


> After breaking my LONG standing rule to never sew for Barbie, all I can say is I will NEVER again complain about sewing for the AG.


I couldn't imagine sewing for for a tiny Barbie doll let alone trying to create something that would fit those measurements.  My grandma used to knit lots of sweaters for our Barbies and Ken dolls.  



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Just popping in with an update on my FIL...
> 
> Since last update,  he has gone home from the nursing home.  He was not getting the care he needed there so his wife set up a hospital bed at home and had a home nurse come in.  He has still been not doing well.  This weekend he told his wife he will not got back to the hospital and signed a DNR.  So, today he has been referred to Hospice.  We are waiting for his evaluation from Hospice today to see what we need to do.  Most likely DH will travel to Ohio tomorrow alone and come back Thursday so he can spend some time with his dad.  Just say some prayers is all I ask.  These are difficult days.


I'm so sorry to hear about your dear FIL.  I hope you and your DH have a safe trip to visit him.  



angeque143 said:


> HELLO LADIES!!! I am SO excited...I catucally sewed a skirt had to redo the hem just once. WHAT A DIFFERENCE WITH A SERGER!!!!!!


How pretty.  



teresajoy said:


> Yes, we will still be in Florida. We have a timeshare that is close to Animal Kingdom. Maybe we could meet up at DTD one of your days?  I'll PM yah.
> 
> Someday mabye I'll have a sewing room! Brian keeps saying that he would like to eat at the dining room table again, you'd think he'd take the hint  and build me a sewing room!
> 
> I'm hoping my favorite digitizer (heathersue, my little  sister) will make some more ITH designs soon. I even offered to write up the directions for them if she does!


Just wondering what you guys are going to be doing while in Florida.  We are headed down to Orlando this weekend, but we are not going to Disney (I know - how terrible).  We are planning on just hanging out at the hotel pool but I'm trying to think of something to do in case the kids get restless.  We probably won't go to any parks.  I'm hoping to make it to Beaches & Cream to try a Kitchen Sink but don't have any other plans.  



tmh0206 said:


> just a couple of things I have been working on over the weekend:
> 
> for January's give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for DGD3 (these are my absolutely favorite so far!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking!


These came out really cute.    



angeque143 said:


> QUESTION
> 
> I am sewing a pair of shorts from DS baketball ones kinda like the easy fit.....Can I do front and back from the same pattern that I traced or is there a difference?


I've only ever made Easy Fits so I'm not 100% sure but I guess it would probably be OK since those basketball shorts run pretty big with a loose fit so the shape is probably the same in the front and the back.  



sue_go_disney said:


> We went for our first trip with Grandparents in 2006, then returned in 2007 and again in 2009 for free dining each time!  It's all about the food!  As a Mom with 3 young(ish) kids, I love being able to eat at a sit-down restaurant and order what I want to eat!


I feel the same way.  It is the only time I get to relax and not have to worry about waiting in line for something.  



Savy said:


> Just wanted to say the work you ladies do is amazing!! I recently got me a pattern and some fabric to make a simple pillowcase dress.. Maybe one of these days I will figure out what to do with it all and then I can join in on the fun here!


Can't wait to see your dress.  



NiniMorris said:


> First...Ipromise to post pictures of the finished project...
> 
> Since I don't have an embroidery machine, I had to find SOMETHING to do.  After reading the blog of the sewing room  last week, I got inspired.  My sewing table is a 4 x 8 sheet of 'chipboard on top of an old sewing table and a bookcase.  It has enough room to hold the embroidery machine, my thread racks, a big basket of scrap fabric and my daughter's sewing machine.  (My sewing machine is on top of a big old desk placed at a right angle to this one.)
> 
> I saw in that blog about how she used modge podge to put fabric on tables...so I took all my black, black, and yellow scraps...and I am attaching it to the top of my plain old boring piece of lumber.  Sort of a crazy quilt look.    So far I really like the look...but after 2 hours I only have about a fourth of it done.
> 
> Then I used some boxes I had and covered them in scraps of Minnie Dot...can you guess what the decorating theme is going to be in there?
> 
> Nini


Your project sounds like it will be really cool.  sorry your machine is in the shop but you seem to be putting your time to great use.  



sheridee32 said:


> teresa areyou coming to disney in may we check into the camprounds on the 29th of april. We have been in kissimmee or should say celibration since the 6th but when we got here morgan was sick took her to er on the 7th said she had kidney stones sent her home on 9th still runnung fever she went back to er they put a stint in her kidney she kept getting worse so last wednesday early thursday morning put a pic line in and put her in icu saturday she started turning a round and today said hopefully she will go home tomorrow and stay on iv meds we are having so many problems finding an atibotic because she is allergic to pennicillian the doc told her she would probablly be back at work in about 2 weeks. that part  is driving her crazy not being able to work


Sorry to hear about your DD, I hope she recovers soon.  Being allergic to penicillin must be very tricky.  



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I'm going to ask this again just in case it was missed before:
> 
> Is there a trick to using satin with your embroidery machine?  I have used it once before and it pulled away and frayed by the satin stitch.  I would really like to use a satin for appliquing some ballet slippers but I don't want it to look awful.  How do you guys get it to work?  Thanks so much for the help!


I've used a light weight fusible interfacing on satin with good results.


----------



## ellenbenny

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Just popping in with an update on my FIL...
> 
> Since last update,  he has gone home from the nursing home.  He was not getting the care he needed there so his wife set up a hospital bed at home and had a home nurse come in.  He has still been not doing well.  This weekend he told his wife he will not got back to the hospital and signed a DNR.  So, today he has been referred to Hospice.  We are waiting for his evaluation from Hospice today to see what we need to do.  Most likely DH will travel to Ohio tomorrow alone and come back Thursday so he can spend some time with his dad.  Just say some prayers is all I ask.  These are difficult days.



So sorry, this is such a difficult time.  Prayers for you and your DH, your FIL, and all your families.


----------



## babynala

candicenicole19 said:


> Its been a LONG while but I am back to peek in and say Hi!  I miss chatting with all of you wonderful ladies (Mostly but there is at least one guy I remember)  Hope everyone is doing well!  Here are a few of my latest creations!  Just wanted to share and read up on how everyone is doing!  I think about this group often and miss it!  With 4 kids it is so hard to find time to sew let alone get on the computer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for allowing me to share with you and I hope to be back into the swing of things and back often very very soon!
> 
> Candice


  Amazing work.  The dresses are beautiful.  I LOVE the Hello Kitty dress and the Belle outfit with the denim skirt.  You did a fabulous job on all of the dresses - the fit looks perfect.  Your DD is a cutie.  



chellewashere said:


> Lorelei is in love and wants one of these now too. I have got to keep that child off this board she wants one of everything she sees. This turned out absolutely gorgeous!!


Me too!



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Can you see two sets?  I always remember AFTER I set up my signature that I have this wide screen, and everything is always squished at work.  Haha!  So I had to add the little blurb at the beginning of my signature.
> 
> Great stuff, everyone!!  I've barely made a dent in the thread, but I'm already feeling inspired!!


I can see two sets but my screen is also wide.  The pictures aren't too far off to the sides so I think they should be OK but they aren't showing up right now.   The space is there with some wording in it but no pictures.  



angeque143 said:


> Thank you all for your help and advice. I was able to make Anthony these shorts to match Eva's skirt for Sea World.


Nice job.  



jessica52877 said:


> My first ever pillowcase dress! Thanks Ellen for the fabric! I just LOVE how this turned out! I can't wait to make many many more!


glad you were able to get some comic book fabric.  Your pillowcase dress is really cute.



woodkins said:


> Applique question: I do all of my appliques by hand (no embroidery machines here ) Gianna has agreed to wear appliqued tees and tanks for our trip in October and since I do it all by hand I want to get a head start, but at the rate she grows I don't want to make the shirts just yet for size reasons.
> 
> I know that some people have made their appliques on a patch of cotton fabric and then sewn the patch to the item, but I really don't want the "patch" look. I had an idea, but don't know if it will work. Can I piece my applique and do the satin stitching all on a piece of tear away interfacing, then put that interfacing on the shirt and do the outline satin stitching and then simply tear away the surrounding interfacing when I am done? Don't know if I am explaining my thoughts clearly, or if it will work, but I don't want to waste hours on a detailed applique for it to crash and burn!
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated!!!


I think I understand what you are saying, that you would hold off and do the stitches that go around the outside of the design last, when you put the applique onto the shirt.  I think that might but it might be more time consuming and hard to make the satin stitches look continuous if you had to finish a section at a later time.  I guess you could try it on something you could make for now and see how it works.  Otherwise you might be able to do all the cutting and ironing the pieces together and then just sewing them onto the t-shirts when you get closer to your trip.  The sewing part is probably the fastest part.  Clear as mud???  I'm probably no help.  



PurpleEars said:


> Since we have been talking about the GKTW pillows lately, I think you may want to see them in action in Elliot's Wish Trip PTR/TR:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2612264&page=26
> Post #389


Thanks for the link.  That looks really cool.


----------



## miprender

chellewashere said:


> This is all I have accomplished this week  First time ever making pleats.



Great dress and I love the fabric.



princesssfws said:


> We're getting down to the wire for our trip in May but as I started packing I started adding more things the baby "needed".  So here is my CASE of the Jessie Toy Story dress.  The boy has a buzz shirt to wear and the older 2 just won't match.
> 
> Lots of great stuff posted but since I'm usually browsing while nursing it gets too hard to quote everyone.


So adorable



VBAndrea said:


> REMINDER TO ALL
> Teacher Appreciation Day is May 3.  Time to get cracking on gifts for your children's teacher's.  I am a big advocate of taking care of our children's teachers.  They work very hard and oftern spend more waking time with your child that you do.  Take care of the person that takes care of them.  Even if you just do something small like buy a flower for their garden and give a card of cute poem, DO IT!!!!  My kids share a teacher so I have it easy this year.  But ds also has a tutor, so she gets a gift too.  I am making totoe bags, luggage tags, bookmarks, keyrings (hopefully if I remember to order the hardware!), and likely a bracelet for each.  I may also try covering clipboards or doing notebook packets.
> .



DH is a middle and HS math teacher and the story's he tells of some of the kid's lives are just sad 




angeque143 said:


> ]



That and your son's outfit came out great. I love the color of the fabric.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I'm going to ask this again just in case it was missed before:
> 
> Is there a trick to using satin with your embroidery machine?  I have used it once before and it pulled away and frayed by the satin stitch.  I would really like to use a satin for appliquing some ballet slippers but I don't want it to look awful.  How do you guys get it to work?  Thanks so much for the help!



When I went to a embroidery class they said you should use a stabilizer made for Satin. It was sponsored by Florini (sp) and I think it was called Dream Weave which prevented the satin from fraying.



candicenicole19 said:


> Thank you all for allowing me to share with you and I hope to be back into the swing of things and back often very very soon!
> 
> Candice



WOW... that is alot of sewing and appliquing. Everything looks beautiful. What size hoop was that because it looks bigger than 6x10.



haleyknits said:


> Sorry I haven't been around in awhile. Everyone in my house has been sick for the better part of two months. During that time we bought Tangled. dd fell in love so I decided to make her a dress. She's a bit shy, but she did model it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are wondering, I altered two patterns then combined them. The skirt is from the Juliet Dress (YCMT) and the bodice is, very loosely, Whimsy Couture Peasant Dress



She looks like a little angel with that pose.


----------



## billwendy

mphalens said:


> Okay ... HOW does one sign up to participate in the Big Gives?  I think I could probably handle Star Wars shirts and I have no idea how to help out!!!!  TIA!




ooooohhhhh - Trace would love Star Wars Tshirts!!!! I think this guy would like more than 1 character - lol - so far Jessica is making him a Darth Goofy!! But I know he'd love Jedi Mickey too!!!


----------



## mphalens

billwendy said:


> ooooohhhhh - Trace would love Star Wars Tshirts!!!! I think this guy would like more than 1 character - lol - so far Jessica is making him a Darth Goofy!! But I know he'd love Jedi Mickey too!!!



Didn't realize they wanted appliqued shirts ... I haven't even attempted that yet ... I misunderstood and was thinking iron-on designs ... 

But I did sign up for some pixie dust!!!!  And I'm glad it got me over to the BigGive group!!!


----------



## MissElizabeth

Hello all,
 I am a new poster on this thread, but I've been following it for quite some time. I'm not a novice sewer, but I'm not particularity experienced either. I'm looking for advice.

My daughter asked me to make her a pink Cinderella dress for our upcoming trip. I'm wondering if anyone here has made one, and if so, if you have any recommendations regarding patterns?
Thanks!


----------



## teresajoy

Savy said:


> Just wanted to say the work you ladies do is amazing!! I recently got me a pattern and some fabric to make a simple pillowcase dress.. Maybe one of these days I will figure out what to do with it all and then I can join in on the fun here!



You can do it!! 


sheridee32 said:


> teresa areyou coming to disney in may we check into the camprounds on the 29th of april



Yes, we will be there in May.



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> I'm going to ask this again just in case it was missed before:
> 
> Is there a trick to using satin with your embroidery machine?  I have used it once before and it pulled away and frayed by the satin stitch.  I would really like to use a satin for appliquing some ballet slippers but I don't want it to look awful.  How do you guys get it to work?  Thanks so much for the help!



I appliqued the hearts onto Arminda and  Lydia's satin flower girl dresses. I haven't had any trouble with them fraying. I've washed them many times.  I did first stitch out the hearts onto stabalizer, then cut around them and sewed them on the dresses. I did that because the dresses were done, and I couldn't risk having my embroidery machine mess up and ruin the dresses! 



ellenbenny said:


> IOr maybe the big give recipients that are now the owners of the shirts are cussing me out this very minute for the shirts that are coming apart, and I will never know about it.



That made me laugh! 



sue_go_disney said:


> I'm near Toronto. ( A 23 hour drive for WDW!  )
> 
> I was at Lens Mills Store in Hamilton (Ontario, Canada) and they had all sorts of Disney material.
> Some of it was as much as $10/m (just a bit more than a yard), but they had some panels for $2 and $3.
> I didn't buy any , as I stocked up on 4-way stretch material for $5/m, and couldn't justify buying any more material
> when I had $100 already in my basket !  (3 bags of material later!)
> My girls are taking figure skating and gymnastics lessons, so I am making dresses and bodysuits for them too, Jalie patterns!



We live 19 hours away driving. One year we only lived 16 hours away though. I'm still not sure how we did that. 



candicenicole19 said:


> Its been a LONG while but I am back to peek in and say Hi!  I miss chatting with all of you wonderful ladies (Mostly but there is at least one guy I remember)  Hope everyone is doing well!  Here are a few of my latest creations!  Just wanted to share and read up on how everyone is doing!  I think about this group often and miss it!  With 4 kids it is so hard to find time to sew let alone get on the computer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Candice


I always love seeing your creations! 


kstgelais4 said:


> this is the fabric (I know... It is totally vintage. lol. Don't you love the headbands)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would be happy to send some if you could use it.



I love that! 




SallyfromDE said:


> OMgoosh!! Way too many. I love to do these keyrings for lip balm or USB port. That is by EmbroideryGarden.com , I also made her tissue box covers. SmartNeedle.com has some great stuff also. I made headband covers that were different. You make one half, rehoop, cut a hole in the stablizer, slip the part you made through the hole, and make the second half. I have a pattern for pot holders, but I haven't got around to them yet.



I'm still trying to convince Heather to sell her lipbalm holder!  I need to look into some of those places though. This ITH stuff is kind of addicting! 



haleyknits said:


> Sorry I haven't been around in awhile. Everyone in my house has been sick for the better part of two months. During that time we bought Tangled. dd fell in love so I decided to make her a dress. She's a bit shy, but she did model it



Absolutely ADORABLE!!!!! 


angeque143 said:


> Thank you all for your help and advice. I was able to make Anthony these shorts to match Eva's skirt for Sea World.



They turned out great! Keep it up! 





jessica52877 said:


> My first ever pillowcase dress! Thanks Ellen for the fabric! I just LOVE how this turned out! I can't wait to make many many more!



Really? Your first? Good job! 



babynala said:


> Just wondering what you guys are going to be doing while in Florida.  We are headed down to Orlando this weekend, but we are not going to Disney (I know - how terrible).  We are planning on just hanging out at the hotel pool but I'm trying to think of something to do in case the kids get restless.  We probably won't go to any parks.  I'm hoping to make it to Beaches & Cream to try a Kitchen Sink but don't have any other plans.



We are very boring people actually! We love just hanging out at our timeshare. We go to the outlet malls and we also like Downtown Disney and we visit the resorts. We usually spend a day driving over to the Gulf side. Brian wants to go to Venice Beach this year, so I think we'll head there. Brian also wants to go to the Ocean, but I'm hoping to talk him out of that if we go to Venice beach. Sometimes we go to Kennedy Space Center too. This year we have plans to go to Sea World. WE ARE SOOOO EXCITED about that!!! Lydia was jumping up in down about it this morning while we were planning her outfit! We haven't been in years, and I don't think Lyddie has ever been.  We might hit the campfire at Ft. Wilderness this year too. We did that last year (or was it the year before???) and had a lot of fun. We also want to go to a few museums. On Groupon the other day I was able to buy a family membership at one of our local museums for $25 which allows you into a lot of museums around the country for free! Lyddie loves the museum in Orlando (can't think of the name of it right now), so we will probably go there.   Now that I type it all up, it sounds like too much stuff to do!


----------



## teresajoy

mphalens said:


> Didn't realize they wanted appliqued shirts ... I haven't even attempted that yet ... I misunderstood and was thinking iron-on designs ...
> 
> But I did sign up for some pixie dust!!!!  And I'm glad it got me over to the BigGive group!!!



You can make iron on designs too! My son (he's 18 ) actually prefers the iron ons to appliques. 



MissElizabeth said:


> Hello all,
> I am a new poster on this thread, but I've been following it for quite some time. I'm not a novice sewer, but I'm not particularity experienced either. I'm looking for advice.
> 
> My daughter asked me to make her a pink Cinderella dress for our upcoming trip. I'm wondering if anyone here has made one, and if so, if you have any recommendations regarding patterns?
> Thanks!



There have been many variations of this dress. If you check out the Photobucket account, you should be able to find many. I think most of us have used the Simply Sweet as the base for our dresses. It looks really cute!


----------



## billwendy

mphalens said:


> Didn't realize they wanted appliqued shirts ... I haven't even attempted that yet ... I misunderstood and was thinking iron-on designs ...
> 
> But I did sign up for some pixie dust!!!!  And I'm glad it got me over to the BigGive group!!!



Iron on shirts would be awesome!!!! I think he would love a star wars weekend iron on shirt! Mom also thought he might like something sharky for sea world!!!


----------



## MissElizabeth

Wow! I just looked at the photo bucket account. You ladies have skills!

Some of the dresses I really loved had shirred backs, which I think make the fit so nice. Does the simply sweet pattern tell you how to accomplish that? If not, how do you do that?


----------



## teresajoy

MissElizabeth said:


> Wow! I just looked at the photo bucket account. You ladies have skills!
> 
> Some of the dresses I really loved had shirred backs, which I think make the fit so nice. Does the simply sweet pattern tell you how to accomplish that? If not, how do you do that?



The pattern doesn't tell you how to do that, but the pattern maker, Carla, wrote a tutorial on her blog: http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/2010_07_01_archive.html


----------



## kstgelais4

candicenicole19 said:


> Oh No NOT by hand lol Thank Goodness for the embord. machine!  They are all machine appliqued!  Thank you so much!  My daughter loves the bubble guppies right now as well!  She is in love with this dress and has tried to wear it everyday since I have finished it!  Crazy kid will freeze with our silly weather!  One day it is beautiful and in the 70's the next day freezing and in the 40s.



LOL, I was going to say... You have a huge hoop on your machine though! Our weather is the same way right now. I got to sit through Ds#2's baseball parade on Saturday in 30 degree weather, when the day before was in the 
60's.


----------



## VBAndrea

jessica52877 said:


> My first ever pillowcase dress! Thanks Ellen for the fabric! I just LOVE how this turned out! I can't wait to make many many more!


Adorable!  You beat me to doing a pillow case dress ~ I have fabric for one though for dd (perhaps will do just a top and not a dress so she gets more use out of it).



woodkins said:


> Applique question: I do all of my appliques by hand (no embroidery machines here ) Gianna has agreed to wear appliqued tees and tanks for our trip in October and since I do it all by hand I want to get a head start, but at the rate she grows I don't want to make the shirts just yet for size reasons.
> 
> I know that some people have made their appliques on a patch of cotton fabric and then sewn the patch to the item, but I really don't want the "patch" look. I had an idea, but don't know if it will work. Can I piece my applique and do the satin stitching all on a piece of tear away interfacing, then put that interfacing on the shirt and do the outline satin stitching and then simply tear away the surrounding interfacing when I am done? Don't know if I am explaining my thoughts clearly, or if it will work, but I don't want to waste hours on a detailed applique for it to crash and burn!
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated!!!


That is exactly how I have done my last three.  I took pics of the last one I did and can post the details if you want -- just let me know.



mphalens said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> I went and signed up ... now just awaiting approval  Same username as here! I've wanted to ask before, but wasn't sure what the families were wanting ... Star Wars t-shirts I think I can handle   Especially since my two DS LOVE Star Wars and I can get them involved ... Phalen thinks BigGives are AWESOME after what everyone did for his bff Sebastian for his MAW trip ...


So cool that your ds has has experienced wish trips through his friend!  My ds is into it, but dd always is intrigued as to who I am making things for and loves seeing pictures.  And she got to meet one of our local BG families earlier this year.


miprender said:


> DH is a middle and HS math teacher and the story's he tells of some of the kid's lives are just sad


My ds's tutor initially taught at an inner city school.  She said those kids LOVED coming to school because they got attention from her and they had a safe place to be and had food to eat.  I can't even begin to imagine what kind of lives they had at home.  I guess I should look at it positively when there is a day my kids say they don't want to school!

I also knew a HS teacher who taught at a school in a decent area and said the parents made all the difference in the world.  The "good kids" got support at home and parental involvement.



MissElizabeth said:


> Hello all,
> I am a new poster on this thread, but I've been following it for quite some time. I'm not a novice sewer, but I'm not particularity experienced either. I'm looking for advice.
> 
> My daughter asked me to make her a pink Cinderella dress for our upcoming trip. I'm wondering if anyone here has made one, and if so, if you have any recommendations regarding patterns?
> Thanks!


Welcome!  I can't help you with Cinderella as I've never made one, but the photobucket account has some pictures ~ they have been made!


----------



## cogero

Life has been totally crazy.

I am working on a huge list of projects along with my crazy life. Plus I will have the kids with me at work starting on Thursday so I am trying to do as much as I can by then.

I love everything that has been posted I just haven't really had that much time lately.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Marianne0310

jessica52877 said:


> My first ever pillowcase dress! Thanks Ellen for the fabric! I just LOVE how this turned out! I can't wait to make many many more!



I love how cute the AG pillowcase dress looks.


----------



## aboveH20

jessica52877 said:


> My first ever pillowcase dress! Thanks Ellen for the fabric! I just LOVE how this turned out! I can't wait to make many many more!



That's a cheerful start to my Tuesday morning.  Nice job.



PurpleEars said:


> Since we have been talking about the GKTW pillows lately, I think you may want to see them in action in Elliot's Wish Trip PTR/TR:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2612264&page=26
> Post #389



Thanks for posting that.  I was glad to see that the prints aren't just Disney.  I made some non-Disney  ones because GKTW said they're used for kids up to 18 years old.  Not that you're ever too old for Disney, but I thought maybe older kids would appreciate something more "mature."


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

SallyfromDE said:


> Someone posted that they used lightweight interfacing and it worked fairly well.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> haleyknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around in awhile. Everyone in my house has been sick for the better part of two months. During that time we bought Tangled. dd fell in love so I decided to make her a dress. She's a bit shy, but she did model it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are wondering, I altered two patterns then combined them. The skirt is from the Juliet Dress (YCMT) and the bodice is, very loosely, Whimsy Couture Peasant Dress
> 
> 
> 
> This is really pretty and looks comfortable!
> 
> 
> babynala said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've used a light weight fusible interfacing on satin with good results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> miprender said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I went to a embroidery class they said you should use a stabilizer made for Satin. It was sponsored by Florini (sp) and I think it was called Dream Weave which prevented the satin from fraying.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know if that is something they sell in stores like HL or Joann's?
> 
> 
> 
> billwendy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ooooohhhhh - Trace would love Star Wars Tshirts!!!! I think this guy would like more than 1 character - lol - so far Jessica is making him a Darth Goofy!! But I know he'd love Jedi Mickey too!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has anyone signed up for a Jedi mickey design?  Do you know where I can find that design to purchase?
> 
> 
> 
> teresajoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I appliqued the hearts onto Arminda and  Lydia's satin flower girl dresses. I haven't had any trouble with them fraying. I've washed them many times.  I did first stitch out the hearts onto stabalizer, then cut around them and sewed them on the dresses. I did that because the dresses were done, and I couldn't risk having my embroidery machine mess up and ruin the dresses!
> We are very boring people actually! We love just hanging out at our timeshare. We go to the outlet malls and we also like Downtown Disney and we visit the resorts. We usually spend a day driving over to the Gulf side. Brian wants to go to Venice Beach this year, so I think we'll head there. Brian also wants to go to the Ocean, but I'm hoping to talk him out of that if we go to Venice beach. Sometimes we go to Kennedy Space Center too. This year we have plans to go to Sea World. WE ARE SOOOO EXCITED about that!!! Lydia was jumping up in down about it this morning while we were planning her outfit! We haven't been in years, and I don't think Lyddie has ever been.  We might hit the campfire at Ft. Wilderness this year too. We did that last year (or was it the year before???) and had a lot of fun. We also want to go to a few museums. On Groupon the other day I was able to buy a family membership at one of our local museums for $25 which allows you into a lot of museums around the country for free! Lyddie loves the museum in Orlando (can't think of the name of it right now), so we will probably go there.   Now that I type it all up, it sounds like too much stuff to do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It sounds like you are going to busy to me!!!!  Is that $25 museum thing still available?  i'm assuming it isn't.  Last week we took the kids to the Indianapolis children's museum and it was a lot of fun!!!!
> 
> Thanks for the satin advice!
> 
> Please keep an officer's family in your prayers.  He was killed not too far from here last night.  It just makes me sick to my stomach and my heart just hurts for the family.  I wish my DH was close to retirement!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## tricia

jessica52877 said:


> My first ever pillowcase dress! Thanks Ellen for the fabric! I just LOVE how this turned out! I can't wait to make many many more!



Very cute.  I love it with the green. (my DH says I have been on a green kick lately - we were out of town last weekend so hit a couple of different fabric shops and I bought something green at every one)


----------



## cogero

a couple little things to share.

I did not make the skirt (I found it at Babies R Us) I embellished this adorable onsie I found to match it






Owl and Eyeore Shirts





and this is my first etsy order shirt


----------



## Fruto76

angeque143 said:


> HELLO LADIES!!! I am SO excited...I catucally sewed a skirt had to redo the hem just once. WHAT A DIFFERENCE WITH A SERGER!!!!!!



Oh I love it! Great job! Glad you are enjoying your serger.



tmh0206 said:


> goodness you all have been very busy! I took a couple of days away from the computer and missed almost 20 pages!
> 
> just a couple of things I have been working on over the weekend:
> 
> for January's give:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for DGD3 (these are my absolutely favorite so far!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking!


 These are adorable. I love them all, but I really like the korkers you added on the BUzz ones! Super cute.



candicenicole19 said:


> Its been a LONG while but I am back to peek in and say Hi!  I miss chatting with all of you wonderful ladies (Mostly but there is at least one guy I remember)  Hope everyone is doing well!  Here are a few of my latest creations!  Just wanted to share and read up on how everyone is doing!  I think about this group often and miss it!  With 4 kids it is so hard to find time to sew let alone get on the computer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for allowing me to share with you and I hope to be back into the swing of things and back often very very soon!
> 
> Candice


 WOW! Amazing work and your DD is beautiful! 



haleyknits said:


> Sorry I haven't been around in awhile. Everyone in my house has been sick for the better part of two months. During that time we bought Tangled. dd fell in love so I decided to make her a dress. She's a bit shy, but she did model it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are wondering, I altered two patterns then combined them. The skirt is from the Juliet Dress (YCMT) and the bodice is, very loosely, Whimsy Couture Peasant Dress


 You did an awesome job on this! I bet she loves it!


----------



## Fruto76

cogero said:


> a couple little things to share.
> 
> I did not make the skirt (I found it at Babies R Us) I embellished this adorable onsie I found to match it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owl and Eyeore Shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my first etsy order shirt



Great job on everything! I always love your shirts!


----------



## jstbcuz

I am looking to make a senior tshirt quilt for my dd, but Im not sure what type of interfacing to use. I went to Joanns to look, but oh my there was so many to choose from. I would appreciate it if anyone could help me out.


THanks!!


----------



## tinkerbell3747

candicenicole19 said:


> Its been a LONG while but I am back to peek in and say Hi!  I miss chatting with all of you wonderful ladies (Mostly but there is at least one guy I remember)  Hope everyone is doing well!  Here are a few of my latest creations!  Just wanted to share and read up on how everyone is doing!  I think about this group often and miss it!  With 4 kids it is so hard to find time to sew let alone get on the computer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for allowing me to share with you and I hope to be back into the swing of things and back often very very soon!
> 
> Candice



Oh! I love these.  Would you mind sharing what pattern this is?  I am new so I still don't recognized / match dresses to their patterns very well.

What a wonderful job!


----------



## VBAndrea

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> If Heather has that design available and it's for a BG send her an e-mail or PM and she will get it to you.  I'm not sure whose it is, but I wanted to let you know Heather will help you out for any BGs.
> 
> So sad about the officer.  I remember about 7 or 8 years ago waking up in the middle of the night to 3 gun shots.  Heard later on the morning news an officer was shot about 3 miles from our home -- he pulled over a car that robbed an IHOP.  He had a 6 month old baby   I can't even imagine how nerve wracking it is being married to a police officer.  I worry enough when my dh goes overseas or is deployed.
> 
> 
> 
> cogero said:
> 
> 
> 
> a couple little things to share.
> 
> I did not make the skirt (I found it at Babies R Us) I embellished this adorable onsie I found to match it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owl and Eyeore Shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my first etsy order shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a find on that skirt, but you really made a cute outfit adding the onesie!
> Love the Eeyore and Owl -- don't think I've ever seen owl done before.
> And congrats on your first etsy order!!!!  I would be too askewed to take orders.  I wouldn't mind selling things I've already made, but I don't need the pressure!
Click to expand...


----------



## cogero

I know divasdoodles has Jedi Mickey


----------



## haleyknits

Thank you all so much for the kind words  dd absolutely loves her dress. She wants to be "Tangled" every day.


----------



## tmh0206

cogero said:


> a couple little things to share.
> 
> I did not make the skirt (I found it at Babies R Us) I embellished this adorable onsie I found to match it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owl and Eyeore Shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my first etsy order shirt



both are super cute!!!


----------



## aboveH20

cogero said:


> a couple little things to share.
> 
> I did not make the skirt (I found it at Babies R Us) I embellished this adorable onsie I found to match it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owl and Eyeore Shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my first etsy order shirt



Very cool about your first etsy order.  I love everythng, but especially Eeyore!


----------



## tricia

cogero said:


> a couple little things to share.
> 
> I did not make the skirt (I found it at Babies R Us) I embellished this adorable onsie I found to match it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owl and Eyeore Shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my first etsy order shirt



Very cute.  Awesome find with that skirt.



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Oh! I love these.  Would you mind sharing what pattern this is?  I am new so I still don't recognized / match dresses to their patterns very well.
> 
> What a wonderful job!



Just in case she doesn't come back and answer you, I will.  It is the Feliz, by Farbenmix.  I believe it is out of print now, but is available in the Sewing Clothes Kids Love book. (which is so awesome, and I have now done every pattern in the book)


----------



## tmh0206

candicenicole19 said:


> Its been a LONG while but I am back to peek in and say Hi!  I miss chatting with all of you wonderful ladies (Mostly but there is at least one guy I remember)  Hope everyone is doing well!  Here are a few of my latest creations!  Just wanted to share and read up on how everyone is doing!  I think about this group often and miss it!  With 4 kids it is so hard to find time to sew let alone get on the computer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> [Thank you all for allowing me to share with you and I hope to be back into the swing of things and back often very very soon!
> 
> Candice



WOWZER!!! everything is amazing! especially love the hello kitty dress!



HuskerFaninIL said:


> So ladies, I am hopping onto your thread. I havent posted on it before and wanted to share something I made for my youngest DD. She is 4 and loves Handy Manny and is soooo excited to meet him in September at H&V.
> 
> We had a Handy Manny b-day party when she was three, the cake lady was a tad confused when I gave her a girls name to write on the cake.
> 
> Anyway, there are ZERO girly outfits out there for girl Manny fans, so I had to take matters into my own hands and get creative.
> 
> I chopped off a pair of jeans and turned them into ruffly capris in primary Manny colors and then using my Cricut, MTC software, paint and freezer paper I made her t-shirt. That was tedious but worth the effort.
> 
> She will be the first to tell you that the nose is a little off, but that reminded her of Flynn Rider's nose problems in Tangled, so it worked out okay
> 
> Thanks so letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [




we love handy manny around our house!



ForTheLoveOfDCL said:


> kidneygirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't posted for awhile, but I finally finished Disney outfits for our trip to DW in a few weeks and thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the idea for this outfit from someone on here (it was a skirt and t-shirt), but my DD insisted on only dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD will be going to BBB one day, so I made her a comfy Cinderella dress.  The fabric has glitter in it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> Love the Minnie, Epcot dresses.  Did u use a pattern?  I think I can manage this just cutting panels equally around but how wide is it around before gathering.....45?   Also how do I make the top....I am new to all this  All help is appreciate!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> super cute dresses!
> 
> 
> 
> DMGeurts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy to introduce my seventh and final princess, Jasmine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOVE all your princesses! very creative
> 
> 
> 
> VBAndrea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is where I sew, and sorry the pics are huge but Photobucket is behaving as if I have dial-up and I don't want to spend over an hour resizing a few pics.
> 
> This is the room as entering through the door.  On the right are shelves with baskets that are used for laundry -- one for ds, one for dd, one for me and one for kitchen.  Another basket is sewing repairs/mending and the box is socks waiting for their mates.  Then comes my sewing table (shown closed in this photo).  At the back wall is a counter.  I keep my serger on that along with my big cutting mat.  Usually it has stuff all over it but I just cleaned it to begin a new project.  Under the counter is a set ofplastic drawers that house craft supplies, stabilizer and applique supplies and scrap fabrics.  To the right of that I have ringbinders and folders with patterns and beading things on top of that.  To the left is kitty potty central.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the view to the left -- washer and dryer and ironing board.  Shelf with boxes of fabric on top and I use the hanging space for laundry/ironing.  I keep my ironing board set up at all times b/c I use it every day.  The door in the pic goes to a walk in attic in which I keep a lot of craft supplies in rubber made bins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my sewing desk open (I am minimally overweight so I can leave it open at all times and still walk through between the pull section and washer):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another view of my table/desk -- the back also opens to a huge cutting table, but NOT in my cramped quarters!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the sides of the window I have fabric totes with sewing goodies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my washer I have magnetic bins and something dd wrote to me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A cabinet of fabric (I have fabric in bins on top of the cabinets as well):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mainly supplies and fat quarters and unwashed fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is the hole I sew in!  Not pretty, but I manage.  And I did sweep the floor for the photos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SO JEALOUS!!!
> 
> 
> WAY TMTQ, so sorry If I missed anyone and thank you to all for the sweet comments on my flip flops!
Click to expand...


----------



## NiniMorris

Between the 'politics' of our county (hubby was planning on running for sheriff and changed his mind; now the current sheriff is concerned he is after his job), the low pay, and my nerves...hubby is actually thinking of retiring next year.  The only reason he hasn't already is the insurance would be so expensive....and we all know I seem to really need the insurance.  (Although I AM NOT planning on another surgery this year!)

I am actually researching cheaper insurance options today.  Since he makes more money at his part time business, it is really starting to make total sense.  Of course, I might have to go back to Disney only every other year instead of every year...


This week is the 6th anniversary of my mom's accident.  Yesterday, one of her good friends at church died of late stages Alzheimer's.  This has hit my DD10 especially hard.  She really loved Miss Eva, and I think it hurt her more than her family when they had to put her in a nursing home 6 weeks ago.  Since my DD still feels that the accident was her fault (she has lots of issues with guilt), she is now upset that she thinks she forgot to tell Miss Eva she loved her last time she saw her.

Serving for a really emotional week around here this week.  And...not having an emboridery machine to play with I have no therapy of my own!



Nini


----------



## Zeebs

Thought I would pop in and say hi "HI" have just spent some time looking at the lovely designs and outfits on here.

My only foray into the sewing world was getting the pip with my sons school at being told where I could buy a Camel costume from so I decided to dust down my sewing machine (received as a wedding present and never used), and make one.

It cost me a fortune in fabric took me all weekend but the satisfaction was emense.  And he did make a very cute camel

Sewing machine was put back in the cupboard, BUT I booked the boys in for the Pirates League for our upcoming trip and while they have Pirate outfits, I thought it would be neat if Ariana was also dressed up.  I found the cutest outfit on Etsy that I couldn't afford to have shipped to the UK or in time I wouldn't have thought, soooo...... I thought can't be that hard LOL.

So I have ordered a pattern and am going in search of fabric and I am going to give it go.  I thought if I said Hi here and I had people expecting me to show them what I did I might actually finish the project - not like the curtain I was going to make for my son's nursery to cover where his clothes hang - he's five now there have been 2 other children in the room since and the material for said curtain has been put somewhere safe.  

Anyway here are a couple of pics of my camel costume - not Disney related unless of course I tell you it is from Aladian 









Kirsten


----------



## cogero

NiniMorris said:


> Between the 'politics' of our county (hubby was planning on running for sheriff and changed his mind; now the current sheriff is concerned he is after his job), the low pay, and my nerves...hubby is actually thinking of retiring next year.  The only reason he hasn't already is the insurance would be so expensive....and we all know I seem to really need the insurance.  (Although I AM NOT planning on another surgery this year!)
> 
> I am actually researching cheaper insurance options today.  Since he makes more money at his part time business, it is really starting to make total sense.  Of course, I might have to go back to Disney only every other year instead of every year...
> 
> 
> This week is the 6th anniversary of my mom's accident.  Yesterday, one of her good friends at church died of late stages Alzheimer's.  This has hit my DD10 especially hard.  She really loved Miss Eva, and I think it hurt her more than her family when they had to put her in a nursing home 6 weeks ago.  Since my DD still feels that the accident was her fault (she has lots of issues with guilt), she is now upset that she thinks she forgot to tell Miss Eva she loved her last time she saw her.
> 
> Serving for a really emotional week around here this week.  And...not having an emboridery machine to play with I have no therapy of my own!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Nini {{{{{HUGS}}}}}

One thing I am grateful about is when DH retires we keep his insurance even if it is super expensive. Everything is covered.

I am going to cut out some things while at work so I will have some projects ready to go.


----------



## Sapper383

Zeebs said:


> Thought I would pop in and say hi "HI" have just spent some time looking at the lovely designs and outfits on here.
> 
> My only foray into the sewing world was getting the pip with my sons school at being told where I could buy a Camel costume from so I decided to dust down my sewing machine (received as a wedding present and never used), and make one.
> 
> It cost me a fortune in fabric took me all weekend but the satisfaction was emense.  And he did make a very cute camel
> 
> Sewing machine was put back in the cupboard, BUT I booked the boys in for the Pirates League for our upcoming trip and while they have Pirate outfits, I thought it would be neat if Ariana was also dressed up.  I found the cutest outfit on Etsy that I couldn't afford to have shipped to the UK or in time I wouldn't have thought, soooo...... I thought can't be that hard LOL.
> 
> So I have ordered a pattern and am going in search of fabric and I am going to give it go.  I thought if I said Hi here and I had people expecting me to show them what I did I might actually finish the project - not like the curtain I was going to make for my son's nursery to cover where his clothes hang - he's five now there have been 2 other children in the room since and the material for said curtain has been put somewhere safe.
> 
> Anyway here are a couple of pics of my camel costume - not Disney related unless of course I tell you it is from Aladian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirsten



Kirsten, great camel. I couldn't even sew a button on before my 2009 trip....I realy was that bad and when I told my Mother in Law that I was going to make DD a dress....well she nearly fainted.......

Now I have already made DD6, a cinderella work dress, AK skirt, dress for Chef de france and nearly finished cinderellas dress, all ready for our trip in September.

I get most of my fabric the famous auction site, I usually always buy cotton so that the outfit won't be too hot.

If you are looking for good patterns, check out Carla C on www.youcanmakethis.com.....when you buy the pattern you then download it to your computer. I lover her patterns and they are very easy to follow.

These are Carla's instructions I used to make a Cinderella Dress
http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/2009/09/simply-sweet-storytime.html

good luck


----------



## candicenicole19

I just wanted to say thnank you to everyone for the sweet words about my outfits!  Now if only we were going to disney....... lol 

The pattern is the Feliz and the actual pattern is just about impossible to find and it is not in English. The pattern IS in the book sewing things kids love (Or something like that) and the directions are much better however follow a tute if you are making it for the first time because it is not that easy to follow either!  Now that I have made it a few times I can whip one up in about an hr but my goodness the first one I made had me going crazy!  

I adore the style and love that it has so much available room for applique!  I am thinking there will be a WHOLE lot more of these in my future!  I am working on a few right now and I can not wait to share!  I am doing Snow White, Cinderella, Little Mermaid and the wizard of Oz right now. I am thinking they will not have as much applique on them but oh well!  My dd is acting a wee bit spoiled and wants a different dress for each princess now (Mind you she ONLY wears them for one picture then she will NOT wear them again unless we are in Disney World) so I better get back to sewing!  

Oh and I LOVE All the things I have seen on here!  You ladies are so talented!  I really do not think if it was not for this group that I would have started to sew again!  You ladies are amazing!


----------



## tmh0206

NiniMorris said:


> Between the 'politics' of our county (hubby was planning on running for sheriff and changed his mind; now the current sheriff is concerned he is after his job), the low pay, and my nerves...hubby is actually thinking of retiring next year.  The only reason he hasn't already is the insurance would be so expensive....and we all know I seem to really need the insurance.  (Although I AM NOT planning on another surgery this year!)
> 
> I am actually researching cheaper insurance options today.  Since he makes more money at his part time business, it is really starting to make total sense.  Of course, I might have to go back to Disney only every other year instead of every year...
> 
> 
> This week is the 6th anniversary of my mom's accident.  Yesterday, one of her good friends at church died of late stages Alzheimer's.  This has hit my DD10 especially hard.  She really loved Miss Eva, and I think it hurt her more than her family when they had to put her in a nursing home 6 weeks ago.  Since my DD still feels that the accident was her fault (she has lots of issues with guilt), she is now upset that she thinks she forgot to tell Miss Eva she loved her last time she saw her.
> 
> Serving for a really emotional week around here this week.  And...not having an emboridery machine to play with I have no therapy of my own!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



sending you a great big   I hope your week gets better!



Zeebs said:


> Thought I would pop in and say hi "HI" have just spent some time looking at the lovely designs and outfits on here.
> 
> My only foray into the sewing world was getting the pip with my sons school at being told where I could buy a Camel costume from so I decided to dust down my sewing machine (received as a wedding present and never used), and make one.
> 
> It cost me a fortune in fabric took me all weekend but the satisfaction was emense.  And he did make a very cute camel
> 
> Sewing machine was put back in the cupboard, BUT I booked the boys in for the Pirates League for our upcoming trip and while they have Pirate outfits, I thought it would be neat if Ariana was also dressed up.  I found the cutest outfit on Etsy that I couldn't afford to have shipped to the UK or in time I wouldn't have thought, soooo...... I thought can't be that hard LOL.
> 
> So I have ordered a pattern and am going in search of fabric and I am going to give it go.  I thought if I said Hi here and I had people expecting me to show them what I did I might actually finish the project - not like the curtain I was going to make for my son's nursery to cover where his clothes hang - he's five now there have been 2 other children in the room since and the material for said curtain has been put somewhere safe.
> 
> Anyway here are a couple of pics of my camel costume - not Disney related unless of course I tell you it is from Aladian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirsten



your son does make a cute camel!!! great costume and good luck on the outfit for daughter...can't wait to see the finished projects!


----------



## cogero

okay I am at work and brought some fabric to cut. I have officially started our August trip outfits.

I cut some funky animal print I think it is Cheetah or Leopard for DS. 

I also cut some tan denim for DS's Easter Outfit


----------



## froggy33

MissElizabeth said:


> Hello all,
> I am a new poster on this thread, but I've been following it for quite some time. I'm not a novice sewer, but I'm not particularity experienced either. I'm looking for advice.
> 
> My daughter asked me to make her a pink Cinderella dress for our upcoming trip. I'm wondering if anyone here has made one, and if so, if you have any recommendations regarding patterns?
> Thanks!





MissElizabeth said:


> Wow! I just looked at the photo bucket account. You ladies have skills!
> 
> Some of the dresses I really loved had shirred backs, which I think make the fit so nice. Does the simply sweet pattern tell you how to accomplish that? If not, how do you do that?



Hi there and welcome!!!  As you've seen there are some great ones out there!  HeatheSue started it and I think many of us use her design as inspiration.  I've made it a ton (it's requested a lot)!!  As teresajoy said, I use the Simply Sweet to make this one.  I also like a more fitted look.  One way to do this with the simply sweet is to add a tie at the waist: ( I don't have a pic of the back of my cindy dress, but did the same thing on this one):





Or you could shirr the back.  Either do this by shirring (follow the tutorial of carla's), or you could slight modify her Halter back simply sweet to add a couple more rows of elastic and use loops to tie the straps through (gives it less of a halter look:





Oh, and HeatherSue has the applique file for the little blue bird if you have an embroidery machine!



cogero said:


> a couple little things to share.
> 
> I did not make the skirt (I found it at Babies R Us) I embellished this adorable onsie I found to match it



All so cute!!  I did the same Minnie head applique the other day using the SAME fabrics!!

And congrats on the first order!! Isn't it exciting...I get so happy every time I get one!!

Jess


----------



## RMAMom

candicenicole19 said:


> I just wanted to say thnank you to everyone for the sweet words about my outfits!  Now if only we were going to disney....... lol
> 
> The pattern is the Feliz and the actual pattern is just about impossible to find and it is not in English. The pattern IS in the book sewing things kids love (Or something like that) and the directions are much better however follow a tute if you are making it for the first time because it is not that easy to follow either!  Now that I have made it a few times I can whip one up in about an hr but my goodness the first one I made had me going crazy!
> 
> I adore the style and love that it has so much available room for applique!  I am thinking there will be a WHOLE lot more of these in my future!  I am working on a few right now and I can not wait to share!  I am doing Snow White, Cinderella, Little Mermaid and the wizard of Oz right now. I am thinking they will not have as much applique on them but oh well!  My dd is acting a wee bit spoiled and wants a different dress for each princess now (Mind you she ONLY wears them for one picture then she will NOT wear them again unless we are in Disney World) so I better get back to sewing!
> 
> Oh and I LOVE All the things I have seen on here!  You ladies are so talented!  I really do not think if it was not for this group that I would have started to sew again!  You ladies are amazing!



The dresses are beautiful but I really like the Belle outfit. Did you sew the top? I was wondering what the pattern was and what the fabric was? Is it knit, if so what kind of knit?  I am really hoping to explore knit fabrics but I am lost when I look at them  in the store.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

Thanks for the info on the Feliz pattern. I will have to see if I can find that book and a tut.  The to do list gets longer.


----------



## froggy33

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Thanks for the info on the Feliz pattern. I will have to see if I can find that book and a tut.  The to do list gets longer.



I think there are a couple out there, but this one is great!  There's a lot to the feliz, but it's such a pretty dress!!

http://trilliumdesign.blogspot.com/2008/11/feliz-sew-along.html


----------



## dianemom2

I visited Hobby Lobby for the first time yesterday.  They just opened one near my SIL.  She lives about an hour away from us.  I've never been in one before.  I bought some stuff to make DD10 her costume for the spring drama club play.  She is an acrobat but there was no way I was going to let her get up on the stage in just a skimpy leotard. I have to jazz it up somehow.  We bought some really pretty sheer rainbow fabric that she loves.  Now I will have to decide what to do with it.  I am thinking a sheer skirt and maybe some fluttery wing type things to hang from her arms.

I also bought some red Mickey head fabric and some really cute Bambi fabric.  Prices seemed ok, not as good as Joanns but not bad either.  Now I have a ton of projects stacked up for me to get to.  I am having fun with the kids on spring break but I can't wait for them to go back to school so that I can tackle a few projects.  I am having a hard time keeping up on what's been posted on here because we've been so busy.  I have seen some gorgeous things posted in the last couple of days.  Keep up the good work everybody 

I saw the pictures of the Feliz dresses with all the appliques.  Now I keep telling myself, "I will not buy another pattern.  I will not buy another pattern.  I will not buy another pattern!!!!"  I just bought the Vida pattern last month and last week I bought three patterns on YCMT.  I can't buy any more!!!!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

NiniMorris said:


> Between the 'politics' of our county (hubby was planning on running for sheriff and changed his mind; now the current sheriff is concerned he is after his job), the low pay, and my nerves...hubby is actually thinking of retiring next year.  The only reason he hasn't already is the insurance would be so expensive....and we all know I seem to really need the insurance.  (Although I AM NOT planning on another surgery this year!)
> 
> I am actually researching cheaper insurance options today.  Since he makes more money at his part time business, it is really starting to make total sense.  Of course, I might have to go back to Disney only every other year instead of every year...
> 
> 
> This week is the 6th anniversary of my mom's accident.  Yesterday, one of her good friends at church died of late stages Alzheimer's.  This has hit my DD10 especially hard.  She really loved Miss Eva, and I think it hurt her more than her family when they had to put her in a nursing home 6 weeks ago.  Since my DD still feels that the accident was her fault (she has lots of issues with guilt), she is now upset that she thinks she forgot to tell Miss Eva she loved her last time she saw her.
> 
> Serving for a really emotional week around here this week.  And...not having an emboridery machine to play with I have no therapy of my own!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Sending you love and light.  I hope your week will get better and you get your embroidery machine back soon


----------



## tinkerbell3747

froggy33 said:


> I think there are a couple out there, but this one is great!  There's a lot to the feliz, but it's such a pretty dress!!
> 
> http://trilliumdesign.blogspot.com/2008/11/feliz-sew-along.html



Thanks!

Funny you should list this tut I just found it during my goggle search as well.....this dress is so adorable I cannot resist finding this pattern and giving it a shot...I'm on a mission...


----------



## candicenicole19

RMAMom said:


> The dresses are beautiful but I really like the Belle outfit. Did you sew the top? I was wondering what the pattern was and what the fabric was? Is it knit, if so what kind of knit?  I am really hoping to explore knit fabrics but I am lost when I look at them  in the store.



Thank you!  The top to the Bell dress is made from Knit Fabric.  I used the Olivia underdress pattern (Farbenmix) and just made it into a top using my daughters measurments and left off the bottom portion of the dress.

I LOVE using knots but sadly I do not use them as much anymore.  The main thing to remember is to use a knit needle in your machine, a zigzag stitch (OR if you are using a serger set it to the knit setting if it has one. Mine does but my old one didnt) and not to pull the fabric because it will pucker.  To get the finish on the end I do use a rolled hem and pull to give it the ruffled look but that is the only time I ever pull knit.  

Thank you again!


----------



## Zeebs

Sapper383 said:


> Kirsten, great camel. I couldn't even sew a button on before my 2009 trip....I realy was that bad and when I told my Mother in Law that I was going to make DD a dress....well she nearly fainted.......
> 
> Now I have already made DD6, a cinderella work dress, AK skirt, dress for Chef de france and nearly finished cinderellas dress, all ready for our trip in September.
> 
> I get most of my fabric the famous auction site, I usually always buy cotton so that the outfit won't be too hot.
> 
> If you are looking for good patterns, check out Carla C on www.youcanmakethis.com.....when you buy the pattern you then download it to your computer. I lover her patterns and they are very easy to follow.
> 
> These are Carla's instructions I used to make a Cinderella Dress
> http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/2009/09/simply-sweet-storytime.html
> 
> good luck



Thank you I am off to the famous auction site right now, itching to get started now, but not sure when I will find the time, I have 2 cakes to make and decorate.  I suppose if I stopped reading the Disboards I would have heaps of time. LOL.

Kirsten


----------



## branmuffin

I just wanted to share that I just paid our Sept. '11 trip in full this morning!! I am so excited! Now, I need to get started making some outfits for my DD5. I really want to do something special for our first MNSSHP. I'm not sure I'll be able to get DH into a costume, but I'm gonna try!


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

TMTQ, but everything is beautiful!

I bought the stuff to make the GKTW pillowcases, now I just need to get to work.  Thanks for the step by step directions 

Charlotte ladies....I'm heading up there Saturday, stopping in Monroe and then heading to Ikea....where do I need to stop to check out fabric?  Any walmarts up there still have fabric?? 


Thanks so much


----------



## mphalens

DisneyTeacher01 said:


> TMTQ, but everything is beautiful!
> 
> I bought the stuff to make the GKTW pillowcases, now I just need to get to work.  Thanks for the step by step directions
> 
> Charlotte ladies....I'm heading up there Saturday, stopping in Monroe and then heading to Ikea....where do I need to stop to check out fabric?  Any walmarts up there still have fabric??
> 
> 
> Thanks so much



There's Hobby Lobby ... and I know one of the Walmarts on that side of town have a fabric department, but not sure which one (maybe arboretum? on Hwy 51) ... If you had the time, Mary Jo's is Exit 21 off of 85 South ... Oh! So worth the trip!!!  The Walmart in Belmont (exit 27 off of 85 South) has a fabric department still ... and had a bunch of Disney last week ... there's also a Hobby Lobby on Franklin in Gastonia (between the Walmart in Belmont and Mary Jo's) ... 

There's a Hancock Fabric in Matthews on Hwy 74 (between Monroe & Ikea) ... Does that help???


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

mphalens said:


> There's Hobby Lobby ... and I know one of the Walmarts on that side of town have a fabric department, but not sure which one (maybe arboretum? on Hwy 51) ... If you had the time, Mary Jo's is Exit 21 off of 85 South ... Oh! So worth the trip!!!  The Walmart in Belmont (exit 27 off of 85 South) has a fabric department still ... and had a bunch of Disney last week ... there's also a Hobby Lobby on Franklin in Gastonia (between the Walmart in Belmont and Mary Jo's) ...
> 
> There's a Hancock Fabric in Matthews on Hwy 74 (between Monroe & Ikea) ... Does that help???



Whahooooo!!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## MissElizabeth

froggy33 said:


> Hi there and welcome!!!  As you've seen there are some great ones out there!  HeatheSue started it and I think many of us use her design as inspiration.  I've made it a ton (it's requested a lot)!!  As teresajoy said, I use the Simply Sweet to make this one.  I also like a more fitted look.  One way to do this with the simply sweet is to add a tie at the waist: ( I don't have a pic of the back of my cindy dress, but did the same thing on this one):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you could shirr the back.  Either do this by shirring (follow the tutorial of carla's), or you could slight modify her Halter back simply sweet to add a couple more rows of elastic and use loops to tie the straps through (gives it less of a halter look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and HeatherSue has the applique file for the little blue bird if you have an embroidery machine!
> 
> 
> 
> All so cute!!  I did the same Minnie head applique the other day using the SAME fabrics!!
> 
> And congrats on the first order!! Isn't it exciting...I get so happy every time I get one!!
> 
> Jess




Thank you so much. Those dresses are beautiful!! I *wish* I could embroider. My machine does embroider but I've never been able to get it to work. Its a refurb so I don't know if the problem is me or the machine.

I found a pink Cindy dress on the Ollie Girl site last night that I may want to CASE (is that bad etiquette? The dresses there are stunning) and it looks like the simply sweet pattern too. I am excited, and daunted, at the same time by this project!


----------



## PurpleEars

cogero said:


> a couple little things to share.
> 
> I did not make the skirt (I found it at Babies R Us) I embellished this adorable onsie I found to match it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owl and Eyeore Shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my first etsy order shirt



Great find on that skirt. You did a good job on the shirts. Congrats on your first order!



NiniMorris said:


> Between the 'politics' of our county (hubby was planning on running for sheriff and changed his mind; now the current sheriff is concerned he is after his job), the low pay, and my nerves...hubby is actually thinking of retiring next year.  The only reason he hasn't already is the insurance would be so expensive....and we all know I seem to really need the insurance.  (Although I AM NOT planning on another surgery this year!)
> 
> I am actually researching cheaper insurance options today.  Since he makes more money at his part time business, it is really starting to make total sense.  Of course, I might have to go back to Disney only every other year instead of every year...
> 
> 
> This week is the 6th anniversary of my mom's accident.  Yesterday, one of her good friends at church died of late stages Alzheimer's.  This has hit my DD10 especially hard.  She really loved Miss Eva, and I think it hurt her more than her family when they had to put her in a nursing home 6 weeks ago.  Since my DD still feels that the accident was her fault (she has lots of issues with guilt), she is now upset that she thinks she forgot to tell Miss Eva she loved her last time she saw her.
> 
> Serving for a really emotional week around here this week.  And...not having an emboridery machine to play with I have no therapy of my own!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



I am sorry to hear about your week. Please feel free to vent to us as your alternate therapy when your embroidery machine isn't available.



Zeebs said:


> Thought I would pop in and say hi "HI" have just spent some time looking at the lovely designs and outfits on here.
> 
> My only foray into the sewing world was getting the pip with my sons school at being told where I could buy a Camel costume from so I decided to dust down my sewing machine (received as a wedding present and never used), and make one.
> 
> It cost me a fortune in fabric took me all weekend but the satisfaction was emense.  And he did make a very cute camel
> 
> Sewing machine was put back in the cupboard, BUT I booked the boys in for the Pirates League for our upcoming trip and while they have Pirate outfits, I thought it would be neat if Ariana was also dressed up.  I found the cutest outfit on Etsy that I couldn't afford to have shipped to the UK or in time I wouldn't have thought, soooo...... I thought can't be that hard LOL.
> 
> So I have ordered a pattern and am going in search of fabric and I am going to give it go.  I thought if I said Hi here and I had people expecting me to show them what I did I might actually finish the project - not like the curtain I was going to make for my son's nursery to cover where his clothes hang - he's five now there have been 2 other children in the room since and the material for said curtain has been put somewhere safe.
> 
> Anyway here are a couple of pics of my camel costume - not Disney related unless of course I tell you it is from Aladian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirsten



I want to say welcome! Good job on the camel costume. Can't wait to see what else you make!


----------



## Marianne0310

DisneyTeacher01 said:


> TMTQ, but everything is beautiful!
> 
> 
> Charlotte ladies.[/COLOR][/SIZE]...I'm heading up there Saturday, stopping in Monroe and then heading to Ikea....where do I need to stop to check out fabric?  Any walmarts up there still have fabric??
> 
> 
> Thanks so much



Hi...

There is a Walmart in Monroe on Rte. 74 across from the Monroe Mall that still carries fabric.  The selection is not the same as it used to be before they renovated the store, but they still had Disney fabric.  Last week they had Princesses, Toy Story, Pooh and Cars.  I went to Hobby Lobby in Matthews on Rte 51  this morning and their Disney fabrics were 30% off. They had Princesses, Cars, Tigger,  Pooh, two Mickey one Minnie and one Toy Story fabric. There is another Walmart on the Matthews/Charlotte line, off of Rte 74 at 1830 Galleria Boulevard, Charlotte in the Galleria.  They had  Disney fabric when I went a couple of weeks ago.

Hobby Lobby had Minnie Mouse pink polka dot fabric for 6.99 with 30% off.  There is also a 50%  off sale on ribbon by the roll.  I bought a roll of Pink and white polka dot with Minnie Heads to match the fabric. Surprisingly they had quite a few Disney ribbons to choose from.

I went to Hancock Fabric in Matthews on Rte 74 last week, and they had a bunch of Cars, Handy Manny, Princesses, Tink, Toy Story, Pooh and a couple of different Mickey fabrics and at least one Minnie.

Have fun shopping!!
Marianne


----------



## billwendy

branmuffin said:


> I just wanted to share that I just paid our Sept. '11 trip in full this morning!! I am so excited! Now, I need to get started making some outfits for my DD5. I really want to do something special for our first MNSSHP. I'm not sure I'll be able to get DH into a costume, but I'm gonna try!



Hi Everyone!! We are doing pretty good filling up Trace's Cancer Free Celebration Big Give!!!! I could really use help with Rosetta Bags. Tonya really loves them ( as do her daughters) and I would love it of we could do at least one for her??? Also, any ideas on a scarey shark shirt for Trace??????? Iron on's would be wonderful too!!!!


----------



## treehugnmama

Can someone help me find an easy pattern for a rapunzel costume. I have only made easy items and can't patch patterns together like google suggested any thoughts?


----------



## babynala

teresajoy said:


> Now that I type it all up, it sounds like too much stuff to do!


Thanks for all the ideas.  It does sound like lots of stuff, I hope you get a chance to relax a little. 



tricia said:


> Very cute.  I love it with the green. (my DH says I have been on a green kick lately - we were out of town last weekend so hit a couple of different fabric shops and I bought something green at every one)


Your DH sounds like a good sport - hitting all the fabric shops with you.  I think the green reminds me of spring.



cogero said:


> a couple little things to share.
> 
> I did not make the skirt (I found it at Babies R Us) I embellished this adorable onsie I found to match it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owl and Eyeore Shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my first etsy order shirt


Everything looks really nice.  I don't think I've ever seen Owl either.  Congrats on your first Etsy order.  



NiniMorris said:


> Between the 'politics' of our county (hubby was planning on running for sheriff and changed his mind; now the current sheriff is concerned he is after his job), the low pay, and my nerves...hubby is actually thinking of retiring next year.  The only reason he hasn't already is the insurance would be so expensive....and we all know I seem to really need the insurance.  (Although I AM NOT planning on another surgery this year!)
> 
> I am actually researching cheaper insurance options today.  Since he makes more money at his part time business, it is really starting to make total sense.  Of course, I might have to go back to Disney only every other year instead of every year...
> 
> This week is the 6th anniversary of my mom's accident.  Yesterday, one of her good friends at church died of late stages Alzheimer's.  This has hit my DD10 especially hard.  She really loved Miss Eva, and I think it hurt her more than her family when they had to put her in a nursing home 6 weeks ago.  Since my DD still feels that the accident was her fault (she has lots of issues with guilt), she is now upset that she thinks she forgot to tell Miss Eva she loved her last time she saw her.
> 
> Serving for a really emotional week around here this week.  And...not having an emboridery machine to play with I have no therapy of my own!
> 
> Nini


Urgh!  I hope you can find some more inexpensive insurance so your DH can retire early.  I'm sure you could keep him busy babysitting your machine.  

I hope your DD can find some peace, I can't imagine how hard it is for her to deal with her feelings.  Hugs to you and your family.  



Zeebs said:


> Thought I would pop in and say hi "HI" have just spent some time looking at the lovely designs and outfits on here.
> 
> My only foray into the sewing world was getting the pip with my sons school at being told where I could buy a Camel costume from so I decided to dust down my sewing machine (received as a wedding present and never used), and make one.
> 
> It cost me a fortune in fabric took me all weekend but the satisfaction was emense.  And he did make a very cute camel
> 
> Sewing machine was put back in the cupboard, BUT I booked the boys in for the Pirates League for our upcoming trip and while they have Pirate outfits, I thought it would be neat if Ariana was also dressed up.  I found the cutest outfit on Etsy that I couldn't afford to have shipped to the UK or in time I wouldn't have thought, soooo...... I thought can't be that hard LOL.
> 
> Anyway here are a couple of pics of my camel costume - not Disney related unless of course I tell you it is from Aladian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirsten


Welcome!  That is quite an undertaking for a first project.  It looks really well done



candicenicole19 said:


> Thank you!  The top to the Bell dress is made from Knit Fabric.  I used the Olivia underdress pattern (Farbenmix) and just made it into a top using my daughters measurments and left off the bottom portion of the dress.
> 
> I LOVE using knots but sadly I do not use them as much anymore.  The main thing to remember is to use a knit needle in your machine, a zigzag stitch (OR if you are using a serger set it to the knit setting if it has one. Mine does but my old one didnt) and not to pull the fabric because it will pucker.  To get the finish on the end I do use a rolled hem and pull to give it the ruffled look but that is the only time I ever pull knit.
> 
> Thank you again!


Thanks for the tips on sewing with Knits.  



branmuffin said:


> I just wanted to share that I just paid our Sept. '11 trip in full this morning!! I am so excited! Now, I need to get started making some outfits for my DD5. I really want to do something special for our first MNSSHP. I'm not sure I'll be able to get DH into a costume, but I'm gonna try!


How exciting, let the sewing begin....


----------



## Jodygirl

Good evening everyone. I have been enjoying everyone's awesome creations for a while but this is my first post. We are heading to Disney World on April 30 and I am going to try to sew a couple things for DD (5) before we go. Not sure if it will happen though as we are getting down the wire on this. 

I had seen some tops online somewhere that were like a tank top and the "sleeve" was pulled through and knotted in front. I am not having any luck finding directions or a tutorial on it. Does anyone know where I could find one? 

Thanks for any help!!  

Jody in KS


----------



## VBAndrea

Jodygirl said:


> Good evening everyone. I have been enjoying everyone's awesome creations for a while but this is my first post. We are heading to Disney World on April 30 and I am going to try to sew a couple things for DD (5) before we go. Not sure if it will happen though as we are getting down the wire on this.
> 
> I had seen some tops online somewhere that were like a tank top and the "sleeve" was pulled through and knotted in front. I am not having any luck finding directions or a tutorial on it. Does anyone know where I could find one?
> 
> Thanks for any help!!
> 
> Jody in KS



Are you interested in the straps that come through a button hole and knot to hold them in place?

Here is a dress tut that shows the straps as such -- hoping this is what you are looking for:
http://bridgetbaxter.blogspot.com/2008/04/happy-anniversary-to-you.html

What I do is make the straps in whatever width I want then do a couple of practice button holes on scrap fabric to get the size of the button hole correct.




And sorry -- didn't go back to quote everyone but cute things -- particularly the ADORABLE CAMEL!!!


----------



## chellewashere

cogero said:


> a couple little things to share.
> 
> I did not make the skirt (I found it at Babies R Us) I embellished this adorable onsie I found to match it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owl and Eyeore Shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my first etsy order shirt


How exciting!! First ETSY order. First of many Im sure. Good luck with your store!!


NiniMorris said:


> Between the 'politics' of our county (hubby was planning on running for sheriff and changed his mind; now the current sheriff is concerned he is after his job), the low pay, and my nerves...hubby is actually thinking of retiring next year.  The only reason he hasn't already is the insurance would be so expensive....and we all know I seem to really need the insurance.  (Although I AM NOT planning on another surgery this year!)
> 
> I am actually researching cheaper insurance options today.  Since he makes more money at his part time business, it is really starting to make total sense.  Of course, I might have to go back to Disney only every other year instead of every year...
> 
> 
> This week is the 6th anniversary of my mom's accident.  Yesterday, one of her good friends at church died of late stages Alzheimer's.  This has hit my DD10 especially hard.  She really loved Miss Eva, and I think it hurt her more than her family when they had to put her in a nursing home 6 weeks ago.  Since my DD still feels that the accident was her fault (she has lots of issues with guilt), she is now upset that she thinks she forgot to tell Miss Eva she loved her last time she saw her.
> 
> Serving for a really emotional week around here this week.  And...not having an emboridery machine to play with I have no therapy of my own!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini


I hope things get so much better for you. I feel so bad for your daughter how awful it must be to feel that way. Hopefully she realizes that she can always say goodbye to Miss Eva in her prayers. Good luck with finding the insurance we had to switch and went with one we found on the internet...realized it really doesnt cover much but knock on wood we have only needed it for checkups.


----------



## Granna4679

Ok...catching up again.  I was about 25 pages behind when I signed on yesterday so needless to say, I haven't caught up.  All of the things posted lately are just great.  WAYYYYY TMTQ!  

Wendy - not sure if anyone answered yet about the wrap dresses.  I just made them a couple weeks ago.  IMO they run a little big on the top.  I made the size the girls normally wear but the tops gape open just a bit and had to be pinned.  Also, you may want to shorten length depending on where you want it to hit.  The pattern calls for it to be about mid-shin.   Also, make sure you tie the ribbons (inside and out) in a knot before tying the bow.  They tend to slip open which makes them a little immodest.  Otherwise it is a precious pattern and goes together really easily.  I actually LOVE the pattern.

HuskerFanIL - Welcome and I love the Handy Manny outfit.  You nailed it making it girly.  My DGDs love Handy Manny too.

Wyomingmomof6 - Love, love, love the Belle dress.  I have done most of those appliques.  That is a ton of work and a true "work of love".  Thanks for making such beautiful outfits for the BGs.


----------



## mphalens

Marianne0310 said:


> Hi...
> 
> There is a Walmart in Monroe on Rte. 74 across from the Monroe Mall that still carries fabric.  The selection is not the same as it used to be before they renovated the store, but they still had Disney fabric.  Last week they had Princesses, Toy Story, Pooh and Cars.  I went to Hobby Lobby in Matthews on Rte 51  this morning and their Disney fabrics were 30% off. They had Princesses, Cars, Tigger,  Pooh, two Mickey one Minnie and one Toy Story fabric. There is another Walmart on the Matthews/Charlotte line, off of Rte 74 at 1830 Galleria Boulevard, Charlotte in the Galleria.  They had  Disney fabric when I went a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Hobby Lobby had Minnie Mouse pink polka dot fabric for 6.99 with 30% off.  There is also a 50%  off sale on ribbon by the roll.  I bought a roll of Pink and white polka dot with Minnie Heads to match the fabric. Surprisingly they had quite a few Disney ribbons to choose from.
> 
> I went to Hancock Fabric in Matthews on Rte 74 last week, and they had a bunch of Cars, Handy Manny, Princesses, Tink, Toy Story, Pooh and a couple of different Mickey fabrics and at least one Minnie.
> 
> Have fun shopping!!
> Marianne



I knew you'd know!!!!  I'm heading to Hobby Lobby in Matthews late this morning ... taking my kids to play with a friend over that way  So I figure it's a good excuse


----------



## Marianne0310

mphalens said:


> I knew you'd know!!!!  I'm heading to Hobby Lobby in Matthews late this morning ... taking my kids to play with a friend over that way  So I figure it's a good excuse



Hi Marianne,

There's a red Mickey Head fabric I thought you might like for your little ones, and the Tigger is really cute (boyish cute). Dark blue with Tigger bouncing and swinging on a tire swing. The ladies there are very helpful.  Cathy was working in the Fabric Department yesterday, I told her about the Disboards and that she may see a few new customers.

They also have a nice selection of cowboy type fabrics that would look really cute if you were making plans to go to The Hoop Dee Doo Revue.

Whenever they have a 40% off coupon I usually print a couple and take a ride to the store a couple of times a week.  

Have fun shopping!!

Take care,
Marianne


----------



## GoofItUp

I am finally getting around to purchasing my first patterns (bowling shirt & easy fit pants) from ycmt.com.  I know some pages back there was discussion of a coupon.  Does anyone know if it's still valid or how often these come out?  Should I wait a few days to see if I can find one?


----------



## T-rox

for any build a  bear junkies- build a bear just released the first disney villians costumes!
ursula and captn hook


----------



## chellewashere

GoofItUp said:


> I am finally getting around to purchasing my first patterns (bowling shirt & easy fit pants) from ycmt.com.  I know some pages back there was discussion of a coupon.  Does anyone know if it's still valid or how often these come out?  Should I wait a few days to see if I can find one?



It ended last week. Not sure how often they release them. I had heard its not very often.


----------



## Fruto76

T-rox said:


> for any build a  bear junkies- build a bear just released the first disney villians costumes!
> ursula and captn hook



I saw that too! and my kiddos have gc's to use at build a bear! I can't wait to get in there and see them...  Yippee!


----------



## ellenbenny

GoofItUp said:


> I am finally getting around to purchasing my first patterns (bowling shirt & easy fit pants) from ycmt.com.  I know some pages back there was discussion of a coupon.  Does anyone know if it's still valid or how often these come out?  Should I wait a few days to see if I can find one?



The last coupon expired, don't think there are any coupons right now.  Your best bet would be to buy them in a bundle pack if there is one that appeals to you.  Also, over on Etsy Carla C's shop (scientificseamstress) sells make your own bundle packs of her patterns which brings the price per pattern down a little, but I think the smallest bundle starts at 3 patterns.

Hope that helps.


----------



## T-rox

Fruto76 said:


> I saw that too! and my kiddos have gc's to use at build a bear! I can't wait to get in there and see them...  Yippee!



available online only or in only 4 stores nationwide ( at this point)
im headed to orlando next week so i will look there first, otherwise I am ordering online


----------



## cogero

Enabler alert.

I was in JC Penney this week (why I never shop there I don't know) I bought DD some cute sleeveless shirts for 5.99 each that I will use to applique tops for outfits for our August trip. 

I may run back and get a few more since they had an adorable top ruffle.

Also Cherokee Ultimate Short Sleeve Tees are 4.99 at Target. (I needed to pick up 2 for a give this morning)

I like that both these brands are a softer cotton.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Thanks for all the compliments on the Belle outfit.  The Big Gives are so rewarding.  I am so behind on this thread and there have been way too many amazing things to quote!

I have a couple of things to share.

These are Easter outfits I did for my kids to wear to their parties today.  






We went to a Rockies game this weekend.  My middle son was singing the National anthem with his college.  I made Alexa this outfit to wear to the game.  All of my kids were able to go to the game so it was a great time!






And here is a pic of all three of my girls just because!


----------



## Fruto76

T-rox said:


> available online only or in only 4 stores nationwide ( at this point)
> im headed to orlando next week so i will look there first, otherwise I am ordering online


OHhh... I didn't read that part in the email. We will be in Orlando for a karate tourney on the 30th, so maybe we will swing over to the Florida Mall on the way back. If not we'll be back the week after for a long weekend trip!  Thanks for the heads up! 



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Thanks for all the compliments on the Belle outfit.  The Big Gives are so rewarding.  I am so behind on this thread and there have been way too many amazing things to quote!
> 
> I have a couple of things to share.
> 
> These are Easter outfits I did for my kids to wear to their parties today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went to a Rockies game this weekend.  My middle son was singing the National anthem with his college.  I made Alexa this outfit to wear to the game.  All of my kids were able to go to the game so it was a great time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a pic of all three of my girls just because!


 Super cute job on everything!


----------



## VBAndrea

cogero said:


> Enabler alert.
> 
> I was in JC Penney this week (why I never shop there I don't know) I bought DD some cute sleeveless shirts for 5.99 each that I will use to applique tops for outfits for our August trip.
> 
> I may run back and get a few more since they had an adorable top ruffle.
> 
> Also Cherokee Ultimate Short Sleeve Tees are 4.99 at Target. (I needed to pick up 2 for a give this morning)
> 
> I like that both these brands are a softer cotton.


Thanks -- I need to check out those shirts at Penny's.  Then I need to start appliqueing some for dd but sadly right now she's last on my list.  Too many other projects for other people.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Thanks for all the compliments on the Belle outfit.  The Big Gives are so rewarding.  I am so behind on this thread and there have been way too many amazing things to quote!
> 
> I have a couple of things to share.
> 
> These are Easter outfits I did for my kids to wear to their parties today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went to a Rockies game this weekend.  My middle son was singing the National anthem with his college.  I made Alexa this outfit to wear to the game.  All of my kids were able to go to the game so it was a great time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a pic of all three of my girls just because!



Cute Easter outfits and love the Rockies dress.  I have just been commissioned to do a Yankees bowling shirt as a favor for my sister -- she needs it for a gift for a 4 y/o.  I like the baseball but don't think I could do one that well with hand applique.  I'm planning on an NY logo on the back, but a baseball would look cute on the front since I can't find the baseball print I saw last year.


----------



## VBAndrea

ATTENTION PEANUT FOLLOWERS!!!!

Mom just updated and Peanut is home again.  I know Mom really needs a lot of love and support, so anyone who follows her PTR may want ot buzz over and comment.  They leave soon and Peanut's health is still very up in the air.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40805071#post40805071

There are cute new pics too!!!


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

cogero said:


> okay I am at work and brought some fabric to cut. I have officially started our August trip outfits.
> 
> I cut some funky animal print I think it is Cheetah or Leopard for DS.
> 
> I also cut some tan denim for DS's Easter Outfit




I need to get to work on outfits for our Sept trip! Just have to find the time!


----------



## hardingk

Hi All,

Does anyone know where I could find a pattern to make Belle's Blue Dress for dd who is almost 3?

TIA!


----------



## mphalens

Marianne0310 said:


> Hi Marianne,
> 
> There's a red Mickey Head fabric I thought you might like for your little ones, and the Tigger is really cute (boyish cute). Dark blue with Tigger bouncing and swinging on a tire swing. The ladies there are very helpful.  Cathy was working in the Fabric Department yesterday, I told her about the Disboards and that she may see a few new customers.
> 
> They also have a nice selection of cowboy type fabrics that would look really cute if you were making plans to go to The Hoop Dee Doo Revue.
> 
> Whenever they have a 40% off coupon I usually print a couple and take a ride to the store a couple of times a week.
> 
> Have fun shopping!!
> 
> Take care,
> Marianne



Here's what I get when I go without a list of how much fabric I need for various projects:
4 yards of Mickey Head fabric
1 yard of shirred with non-shirred bottom black & white minnie dot fabric (I bought plain red to add a little cap sleeve to make myself a shirt)
1/4 yd of the Bambi fabric
1/4 yd Cinderella with Castle fabric
1/4 yd Snow White fabric (I'm thinking I'll make myself some princess decoupage jeans)
1/4 yd Minnie Mouse
1 yd of the Mickey Mouse on plaid fabric
1/3 yd of solid red
​
I loved the Winnie the Pooh stuff (lots of bright colored ones that weren't too girly) and so did Finn, but the boys couldn't agree if they wanted pants or shorts or what, so I decided to wait 





T-rox said:


> for any build a  bear junkies- build a bear just released the first disney villians costumes!
> ursula and captn hook



I don't DARE show my boys the email with Captn Hook outfits in it ... they're total BAB addicts!!!


----------



## haleyknits

mphalens said:


> There's Hobby Lobby ... and I know one of the Walmarts on that side of town have a fabric department, but not sure which one (maybe arboretum? on Hwy 51) ... If you had the time, Mary Jo's is Exit 21 off of 85 South ... Oh! So worth the trip!!!  The Walmart in Belmont (exit 27 off of 85 South) has a fabric department still ... and had a bunch of Disney last week ... there's also a Hobby Lobby on Franklin in Gastonia (between the Walmart in Belmont and Mary Jo's) ...
> 
> There's a Hancock Fabric in Matthews on Hwy 74 (between Monroe & Ikea) ... Does that help???



I live in Gastonia and go to Mary Jo's all the time! They don't have a ton of Disney fabric though. Another place that I absolutely adore is Sew Much Fun. It is on Franklin (74) in the same plaza as Old Navy, Sports Authority and BAM. They have a lot of Moda and they sell Bernina machines. They have been super helpful every time I have gone in there. TONS of patterns too


----------



## Granna4679

Spent the weekend with my DD that is pregnant.  She had and ultrasound on Friday and found out she is having......A BOY!!!!!In my family, we had 3 girls, my oldest sister had 2 girls, I had 2 girls, my oldest daughter has 2 girls....that's all we have ever had.  Can you see why the excitement???  They are very excited.  On a sad note though, Her husband just received Army orders that he will leave for Korea on May 26 (without her).  He is really upset that he will miss most of the pregnancy and most likely the first 8 months of the baby's life.  It will be a tough time.  If you ever wonder what military life is like...it is called sacrifice!  



candicenicole19 said:


> Its been a LONG while but I am back to peek in and say Hi!  I miss chatting with all of you wonderful ladies (Mostly but there is at least one guy I remember)  Hope everyone is doing well!  Here are a few of my latest creations!  Just wanted to share and read up on how everyone is doing!  I think about this group often and miss it!  With 4 kids it is so hard to find time to sew let alone get on the computer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for allowing me to share with you and I hope to be back into the swing of things and back often very very soon!
> 
> Candice



Wow....all are beautiful!!!!   Love this one and the AK dress!



NiniMorris said:


> Between the 'politics' of our county (hubby was planning on running for sheriff and changed his mind; now the current sheriff is concerned he is after his job), the low pay, and my nerves...hubby is actually thinking of retiring next year.  The only reason he hasn't already is the insurance would be so expensive....and we all know I seem to really need the insurance.  (Although I AM NOT planning on another surgery this year!)
> 
> I am actually researching cheaper insurance options today.  Since he makes more money at his part time business, it is really starting to make total sense.  Of course, I might have to go back to Disney only every other year instead of every year...
> 
> 
> This week is the 6th anniversary of my mom's accident.  Yesterday, one of her good friends at church died of late stages Alzheimer's.  This has hit my DD10 especially hard.  She really loved Miss Eva, and I think it hurt her more than her family when they had to put her in a nursing home 6 weeks ago.  Since my DD still feels that the accident was her fault (she has lots of issues with guilt), she is now upset that she thinks she forgot to tell Miss Eva she loved her last time she saw her.
> 
> Serving for a really emotional week around here this week.  And...not having an emboridery machine to play with I have no therapy of my own!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



So sorry you are having a tough week Nini.  Don't you wish we could just wipe away all of the tears?  I have been listening to a new Christian song that says "what if healing comes through teardrops, what if trials are blessings in disguise?"  makes me stop and think every time I hear it.  I pray your week looks up and your DD finds peace in this hard time.


----------



## Adi12982

No one mind's if I post an INSANE amount of pictures, right?  Good - BRB!


----------



## Adi12982

In order to help this thread move along (It just seems that things have slowed down  lets get a new thread already, LOL) and in honor of Mickey Mouse entertaining Miss Isabel right now  I uploaded stuff I made Isabel for 4th of July (last year), Her birthday trip to WDW, Thanksgiving and our Christmas trip.  It is WAAAAYYY too many pictures  feel free to ignore  but I hope her *fans* enjoy, lol.  I have some pictures of the stuff I , made just hanging and WAY too many action shots.  Here goes. . . . 

July 2010  4th of July outfit (I will likely recreate this outfit for this year):


----------



## Adi12982

This was in September, I made this dress when I was pregnant with her the year before:


----------



## Adi12982

Items made for her birthday trip, October 2010, just hanging:





The other side: 

















 (We stayed 2 nights at AKLV and 3 nights at the Pop). 
























(I actually made this pirate outfit before I was even pregnant  just because, and since I was blessed with a baby I kept it!).


----------



## Adi12982

The outfits in action on our October trip: 
 Excited and ready to go on our first day:









Meeting with a friend and her LO that is 3 weeks older (I made both outfits):


----------



## Adi12982

At Crystal Palace:









At DHS  the other side of the above outfit:


----------



## Adi12982

Dinner at 1900 PF:

















In the GF lobby:


----------



## Adi12982

Chef Mickeys  on her actual Birthday:


----------



## Adi12982

Dinner at Ohana  on her actual Birthday:





















 (She LOVED the noodles  this is my MILs favorite picture from the trip)

AK outfit in action:


----------



## Adi12982

Mandatory DisBoutiquer Shots:













Our last day  leaving the MK to go home:


----------



## Adi12982

Birthday gift for my couisns LO  she wanted it big for layering and to wear more than once (You can see my Minnie in the background):






AT the Birthday party (for my cousins LO):









Thanksgiving 2010:


----------



## Adi12982

Professional Shots in her Birthday outfit I made:


----------



## Adi12982

December Trip, Action Shots:


----------



## Adi12982

Princess Breakfast at EPCOT (Akershus  sp?)

In line to see Belle, she was so happy to see her!




Belle was OVER THE MOON excited to see a LO dressed like her: 













Too short to ride, lol:


----------



## cydswipe

Hey all!
Newbie with PE 770 here!  So I think I have it set up correctly, threaded correctly, BUT.....

why does the bobbin thread show on the top?  I've adjusted the tension via the LCD screen....

Need some guidance... thanks!


----------



## Adi12982

cydswipe said:


> Hey all!
> Newbie with PE 770 here!  So I think I have it set up correctly, threaded correctly, BUT.....
> 
> why does the bobbin thread show on the top?  I've adjusted the tension via the LCD screen....
> 
> Need some guidance... thanks!


Upper thread tension is too tight if bobbin thread shows.


----------



## Marianne0310

mphalens said:


> Here's what I get when I go without a list of how much fabric I need for various projects:
> 4 yards of Mickey Head fabric
> 1 yard of shirred with non-shirred bottom black & white minnie dot fabric (I bought plain red to add a little cap sleeve to make myself a shirt)
> 1/4 yd of the Bambi fabric
> 1/4 yd Cinderella with Castle fabric
> 1/4 yd Snow White fabric (I'm thinking I'll make myself some princess decoupage jeans)
> 1/4 yd Minnie Mouse
> 1 yd of the Mickey Mouse on plaid fabric
> 1/3 yd of solid red
> ​
> I loved the Winnie the Pooh stuff (lots of bright colored ones that weren't too girly) and so did Finn, but the boys couldn't agree if they wanted pants or shorts or what, so I decided to wait
> 
> *I love your shopping style!*  I think your Princesses jeans is a great idea, maybe the Disney Store might have a tee to match the Princesses.  I love the Black and White Polka dot shirt, that will look really cute.  You bought enough of the Red Mickey Head fabric that you might be able to make a couple of camp shirts, and shir the rest of the fabric and make another shirt for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> haleyknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Gastonia and go to Mary Jo's all the time! They don't have a ton of Disney fabric though. Another place that I absolutely adore is Sew Much Fun. It is on Franklin (74) in the same plaza as Old Navy, Sports Authority and BAM. They have a lot of Moda and they sell Bernina machines. They have been super helpful every time I have gone in there. TONS of patterns too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Mary Jo's for Home Dec Fabric. The ladies that work in that department are awesome.  When I take a swatch of fabric (usually from Hancock Fabric) they know exactly who the Manufacturer is and what aisle I can find it in.  We drove by "Sew Much Fun" Saturday afternoon.   I wanted to stop in and take a look but, it was a long day coming home from a dance competition.
> 
> I'm not sure if you've ever shopped at Long Creek Mills. I buy my embroidery thread and supplies there.  http://www.longcreekmills.com/
> 
> Take care,
> Marianne
Click to expand...


----------



## snubie

Adi - everything looks great.  No pictures from the January dismeet?


----------



## Adi12982

snubie said:


> Adi - everything looks great.  No pictures from the January dismeet?



I stopped in December. . . give me  few minutes. . .


----------



## aboveH20

VBAndrea said:


> ATTENTION PEANUT FOLLOWERS!!!!
> 
> Mom just updated and Peanut is home again.  I know Mom really needs a lot of love and support, so anyone who follows her PTR may want ot buzz over and comment.  They leave soon and Peanut's health is still very up in the air.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40805071#post40805071
> 
> There are cute new pics too!!!



Thanks that bringing that to our attention.  I tend to be hit or miss keeping up with some of the BG families.



Granna4679 said:


> On a sad note though, Her husband just received Army orders that he will leave for Korea on May 26 (without her).  He is really upset that he will miss most of the pregnancy and most likely the first 8 months of the baby's life.  It will be a tough time.  If you ever wonder what military life is like...it is called sacrifice!



Glad to be able to share your good news and comiserate with you about the military life!


*adi12982* loved all the the outfits you posted -- through December. I especially like the asleep in the stroller one.  

PS  What's a LO?


----------



## Marianne0310

*Adi12982*

You have a beautiful little girl!

I love the outfits you made her, you're very talented.

Take care,
Marianne


----------



## Adi12982

aboveH20 said:


> *adi12982* loved all the the outfits you posted -- through December. I especially like the asleep in the stroller one.
> 
> PS  What's a LO?



Thanks so much!!!  LO is little one 



Marianne0310 said:


> *Adi12982*
> 
> You have a beautiful little girl!
> 
> I love the outfits you made her, you're very talented.
> 
> Take care,
> Marianne



You are too kind, thank you!


----------



## Adi12982

NOTE: IF ANYONE DOESN’T WANT A PICTURE UP BECAUSE IT HAS YOUR CHILD IN IT – TELL ME WHICH AND I’LL DELETE IT. I’LL DO THE SAME FOR PICTURES YOU BELIEVE ARE UNFLATTERING.  JUST TELL ME AND I’LL TAKE IT DOWN, NO QUESTIONS ASKED.

Ready for the PJ party – calling ahead to announce that we’d be over soon, LOL:


----------



## Adi12982

He was SO SO good with her  if there is ever a breakup with Tessa, Can we arrange a marriage Jeanne?  DH would approve, wed pick the temple, LOL


----------



## tinkerbell3747

Granna4679 said:


> Spent the weekend with my DD that is pregnant.  She had and ultrasound on Friday and found out she is having......A BOY!!!!!In my family, we had 3 girls, my oldest sister had 2 girls, I had 2 girls, my oldest daughter has 2 girls....that's all we have ever had.  Can you see why the excitement???  They are very excited.  On a sad note though, Her husband just received Army orders that he will leave for Korea on May 26 (without her).  He is really upset that he will miss most of the pregnancy and most likely the first 8 months of the baby's life.  It will be a tough time.  If you ever wonder what military life is like...it is called sacrifice!



CONGRATS!  How exciting to have a boy to sew for now!
I'll be praying for your son in law, DD, and the entire family...tell him THANK YOU for me!  Indeed what a sacrafice.


----------



## cydswipe

Ok,

Now just broke a needle.  I've messed with the tension (thnks for the suggestion!)  Bobbin thread still showing... 

Any more help out there?  Thanks for everything!!!!!


----------



## tinkerbell3747

Adi12982 said:


> Professional Shots in her Birthday outfit I made:



YOu did such a great job, and your DD is SOOO Adorable!  I loved all of your pics and outfits.  What a fun looking group!


----------



## Adi12982

tinkerbell3747 said:


> YOu did such a great job, and your DD is SOOO Adorable!  I loved all of your pics and outfits.  What a fun looking group!



Thanks so much!!!


----------



## cogero

cydswipe said:


> Ok,
> 
> Now just broke a needle.  I've messed with the tension (thnks for the suggestion!)  Bobbin thread still showing...
> 
> Any more help out there?  Thanks for everything!!!!!



When I have tension issues it is either the bobbin isn't wound correctly (I wind my own) or I haven't hooped my item correctly.

I have never had to adjust my tension since I started with my machine in February.


I love all the pictures posted.


----------



## jham

I love the pictures Adi!  Isabel is SOOO gorgeous!  I love her pink Minnie birthday outfit!  Luke really LOOOOOOVES babies!   Sigh.  I want to go back to WDW.  That was such a fun trip!  And I can walk now!   Well not all around WDW...but I can walk.  And yes, my hotel room was trashed LOL.


----------



## Adi12982

jham said:


> I love the pictures Adi!  Isabel is SOOO gorgeous!  I love her pink Minnie birthday outfit!  Luke really LOOOOOOVES babies!   Sigh.  I want to go back to WDW.  That was such a fun trip!  And I can walk now!   Well not all around WDW...but I can walk.  And yes, my hotel room was trashed LOL.


So. . . about the arranged marriage?


----------



## VBAndrea

GREAT pictures Adi -- WTMTQ!!!

Anita:  Congrats on the future grandSON!  What a surprise for the family.  I see loads of Bowling Shirts in your future.  Sorry about your SIL going to Korea.  As my DH always says, that's why they're called orders.  

QUESTION
Where does everyone get their baseball team fabric?  I am in need of Yankees and need it soon!
ETA:  Gee, I see I can get some on etsy for only $100 per yard!!!


----------



## jessica52877

Adi12982 said:


>




Adi! Your pictures are gorgeous! All of them! I think it helps that Isabel is a cutie pie!!! Total and complete cuteness! 

I love all the 4th of July, Marlin's game, Thanksgiving, 1st Birthday trip and Dis Meet pictures! Next time don't wait 9 months to share with us!! Her birthday dress was so cute!!

And your group picture is GREAT!!! I only quoted the one but you had another that was really good too!!! Thank you for sharing!

eta - We need to photoshop Carol in!


----------



## jessica52877

C!!!! Where are you and why aren't you in our group picture???


----------



## cogero

VBAndrea said:


> GREAT pictures Adi -- WTMTQ!!!
> 
> Anita:  Congrats on the future grandSON!  What a surprise for the family.  I see loads of Bowling Shirts in your future.  Sorry about your SIL going to Korea.  As my DH always says, that's why they're called orders.
> 
> QUESTION
> Where does everyone get their baseball team fabric?  I am in need of Yankees and need it soon!
> ETA:  Gee, I see I can get some on etsy for only $100 per yard!!!



Andrea I can check my Joann's on Friday they may have some


----------



## hardingk

VBAndrea said:


> QUESTION
> Where does everyone get their baseball team fabric?  I am in need of Yankees and need it soon!!



I have seen it in JoAnn's.


----------



## VBAndrea

cogero said:


> Andrea I can check my Joann's on Friday they may have some



Thanks.  I didn't see any on their website.  They have navy with baseballs on which I can do.  I'm making a bowling shirt and I will applique the NY logo on the back and use the baseball fabric for panel accents on the front.  I just thought a little accent of Yankee fabric would be cool as well, but I think it's a mute point.  I'd love if you would check for me though -- you may have privy to some at your Joann's seeing as you're a NewYorker.


----------



## Adi12982

VBAndrea said:


> GREAT pictures Adi -- WTMTQ!!!
> 
> 
> QUESTION
> Where does everyone get their baseball team fabric?  I am in need of Yankees and need it soon!
> ETA:  Gee, I see I can get some on etsy for only $100 per yard!!!



Thanks so much!

For the fabric - I got my Marlins fabric on EBay - for around $5 a yard (Got a whole bolt, lol).  I've seen Yankee's on JoAnn's .com - but it comes and goes.  They have loads of football fabric at my store, but not much baseball.  I think it isn't as popular or is out of print   Try Ebay. 




jessica52877 said:


> Adi! Your pictures are gorgeous! All of them! I think it helps that Isabel is a cutie pie!!! Total and complete cuteness!
> 
> I love all the 4th of July, Marlin's game, Thanksgiving, 1st Birthday trip and Dis Meet pictures! Next time don't wait 9 months to share with us!! Her birthday dress was so cute!!
> 
> And your group picture is GREAT!!! I only quoted the one but you had another that was really good too!!! Thank you for sharing!
> 
> eta - We need to photo shop Carol in!



Thanks so much Jessica.  Since I post on FB I had been neglecting this thread PLUS I've been having issues keeping up with this thread   I promise to try harder and posting here too 

Thanks for your compliments of Isabel - We think she is too - but I know I'm biased since she came from me


----------



## WyomingMomof6

VBAndrea said:


> GREAT pictures Adi -- WTMTQ!!!
> 
> Anita:  Congrats on the future grandSON!  What a surprise for the family.  I see loads of Bowling Shirts in your future.  Sorry about your SIL going to Korea.  As my DH always says, that's why they're called orders.
> 
> QUESTION
> Where does everyone get their baseball team fabric?  I am in need of Yankees and need it soon!
> ETA:  Gee, I see I can get some on etsy for only $100 per yard!!!



I found the Rockies fabric on ebay but I definitely didn't pay $100 per yard.  That is crazy!  I think I did end up paying around 25.00 for 2 yards of it.  And to think, it was available in Wal-Mart up until a couple of years ago!


----------



## cydswipe

so the machine starts to go... I am hopeful, just for a moment.  Now the needle gets slower and slower (seems to be sticking)  does that make sense?


----------



## mphalens

haleyknits said:


> I live in Gastonia and go to Mary Jo's all the time! They don't have a ton of Disney fabric though. Another place that I absolutely adore is Sew Much Fun. It is on Franklin (74) in the same plaza as Old Navy, Sports Authority and BAM. They have a lot of Moda and they sell Bernina machines. They have been super helpful every time I have gone in there. TONS of patterns too



I agree about Mary Jo's not having Disney fabric ... they do have lots of great material though ... I just love it!  
I've been to SewMuchFun before!!!!  It definitely lives up to its name!




Adi12982 said:


> Professional Shots in her Birthday outfit I made:



Your LO is ADORABLE!!!!  I just can't get over the outfits!!!  I wish I had a girl!!!!  The clothes are so much more fun!!!! 



Marianne0310 said:


> mphalens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I get when I go without a list of how much fabric I need for various projects:
> 4 yards of Mickey Head fabric
> 1 yard of shirred with non-shirred bottom black & white minnie dot fabric (I bought plain red to add a little cap sleeve to make myself a shirt)
> 1/4 yd of the Bambi fabric
> 1/4 yd Cinderella with Castle fabric
> 1/4 yd Snow White fabric (I'm thinking I'll make myself some princess decoupage jeans)
> 1/4 yd Minnie Mouse
> 1 yd of the Mickey Mouse on plaid fabric
> 1/3 yd of solid red
> ​
> I loved the Winnie the Pooh stuff (lots of bright colored ones that weren't too girly) and so did Finn, but the boys couldn't agree if they wanted pants or shorts or what, so I decided to wait
> 
> *I love your shopping style!*  I think your Princesses jeans is a great idea, maybe the Disney Store might have a tee to match the Princesses.  I love the Black and White Polka dot shirt, that will look really cute.  You bought enough of the Red Mickey Head fabric that you might be able to make a couple of camp shirts, and shir the rest of the fabric and make another shirt for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> I love Mary Jo's for Home Dec Fabric. The ladies that work in that department are awesome.  When I take a swatch of fabric (usually from Hancock Fabric) they know exactly who the Manufacturer is and what aisle I can find it in.  We drove by "Sew Much Fun" Saturday afternoon.   I wanted to stop in and take a look but, it was a long day coming home from a dance competition.
> 
> I'm not sure if you've ever shopped at Long Creek Mills. I buy my embroidery thread and supplies there.  http://www.longcreekmills.com/
> 
> Take care,
> Marianne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My stash of fabric gets lots of help when I do a shopping trip like that (so it loves it), but my credit card, not so much!
> 
> And those ladies at Mary Jo's - they are so fabulous!!!  My mom and I made my older DS's entire nursery set (quilt and all) and they helped us so much!!!
> I've actually had fabric cut by Mary Jo herself on more than one occasion!  She is just so sweet!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> VBAndrea said:
> 
> 
> 
> QUESTION
> Where does everyone get their baseball team fabric?  I am in need of Yankees and need it soon!
> ETA:  Gee, I see I can get some on etsy for only $100 per yard!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can check MaryJos.com as well ... sometimes they have MLB cottons ...
> 
> When my mom needs Red Sox fabric to make the boys jammies she goes to Marshalls or TJMAXX and buys a pair of the mens pajama pants in an XL or larger ... she gets plenty of fabric that way   might help if you can't find it elsewhere!
Click to expand...


----------



## ellenbenny

VBAndrea said:


> GREAT pictures Adi -- WTMTQ!!!
> 
> Anita:  Congrats on the future grandSON!  What a surprise for the family.  I see loads of Bowling Shirts in your future.  Sorry about your SIL going to Korea.  As my DH always says, that's why they're called orders.
> 
> QUESTION
> Where does everyone get their baseball team fabric?  I am in need of Yankees and need it soon!
> ETA:  Gee, I see I can get some on etsy for only $100 per yard!!!



When I was looking for cotton yankees fabric for my crib set recently it was no where to be found (except the rediculously priced stuff on ebay.)  I ended up using fleece for parts of the set, and appliqueing logos for the rest.  

I know I posted pics, but just in case you missed them:











And I used this baseball fabric, but I think they also had it in navy either in store or on line:





*Anita*, congrats on the DGS to be!!!

*Adi*, adorable pictures!! Your DD looks a lot like you I think.  Love the pink birthday dress and the ohana dress the most .  Great group shot from the meet too.  So much cuteness!!


----------



## tricia

Granna4679 said:


> Spent the weekend with my DD that is pregnant.  She had and ultrasound on Friday and found out she is having......A BOY!!!!!In my family, we had 3 girls, my oldest sister had 2 girls, I had 2 girls, my oldest daughter has 2 girls....that's all we have ever had.  Can you see why the excitement???  They are very excited.  On a sad note though, Her husband just received Army orders that he will leave for Korea on May 26 (without her).  He is really upset that he will miss most of the pregnancy and most likely the first 8 months of the baby's life.  It will be a tough time.  If you ever wonder what military life is like...it is called sacrifice!



So cool that there will be a boy in the family.  Congratulations!  



Adi12982 said:


> Professional Shots in her Birthday outfit I made:



All of your pics and outfits are great, but I really love the little birthday dress.


----------



## haleyknits

mphalens said:


> I agree about Mary Jo's not having Disney fabric ... they do have lots of great material though ... I just love it!
> I've been to SewMuchFun before!!!!  It definitely lives up to its name!
> 
> 
> I've actually had fabric cut by Mary Jo herself on more than one occasion!  She is just so sweet!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You can check MaryJos.com as well ... sometimes they have MLB cottons ...



Sew Much Fun really does live up to its name!

Mary Jo's had a bunch of MLB fabrics when I was there last week. I am almost positive I saw Yankees, Rockies and Red Sox.


----------



## branmuffin

Granna4679 said:


> Spent the weekend with my DD that is pregnant.  She had and ultrasound on Friday and found out she is having......A BOY!!!!!In my family, we had 3 girls, my oldest sister had 2 girls, I had 2 girls, my oldest daughter has 2 girls....that's all we have ever had.  Can you see why the excitement???  They are very excited.  On a sad note though, Her husband just received Army orders that he will leave for Korea on May 26 (without her).  He is really upset that he will miss most of the pregnancy and most likely the first 8 months of the baby's life.  It will be a tough time.  If you ever wonder what military life is like...it is sacrifice.
> 
> Hi! I just wanted to send some encouragement your way for your daughter. I am a military wife as well. We found out I was pregnant ONE week before my husband deployed to Iraq. He was gone for almost the whole pregnancy. Luckily Marine deployments only last 7-9 months, so he was able to be home for the birth. He got home about 2 weeks before she was born. Tell your daughter to hang in there! She can do it. Her sacrifice is appreciated by those of us who know what it's like!


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> Enabler alert.
> 
> I was in JC Penney this week (why I never shop there I don't know) I bought DD some cute sleeveless shirts for 5.99 each that I will use to applique tops for outfits for our August trip.
> 
> I may run back and get a few more since they had an adorable top ruffle.
> 
> Also Cherokee Ultimate Short Sleeve Tees are 4.99 at Target. (I needed to pick up 2 for a give this morning)
> 
> I like that both these brands are a softer cotton.




To add to that, I bought really cute tank tops with a keyhole cut out in the back at Kmart last week for $5.98.  They had lots of colors.  That is where I got the black tank that I did the peace, love, Mickey top for DD10.  I also bought an aqua one and a purple one for my niece.  They were really nice and stretchy.  I never think of JC Penneys for blank t-shirts.  That's a great idea!  I know a lot of people go to Old Navy but we don't have one near us.


----------



## Marianne0310

mphalens said:


> My stash of fabric gets lots of help when I do a shopping trip like that (so it loves it), but my credit card, not so much!
> 
> 
> When my mom needs Red Sox fabric to make the boys jammies she goes to Marshalls or TJMAXX and buys a pair of the mens pajama pants in an XL or larger ... she gets plenty of fabric that way   might help if you can't find it elsewhere!




After the Sox won the World Series in 2004 it seems they stopped selling the cotton/poly blend fabric, just the red sox fleece is all that is available.

I did the same thing as your mom did with mens pj pants, that is the only way to get Red Sox fabric. When I went home last year I got my pj bottoms at Walmart, I'll have to check TJ Maxx when we go home this summer.  When I went to Walmart in Monroe last week I bought two pairs of Mickey Mouse pj bottoms in the ladies department and I plan to take them apart and use the fabric to make something for the kids.


----------



## mphalens

Marianne0310 said:


> After the Sox won the World Series in 2004 it seems they stopped selling the cotton/poly blend fabric, just the red sox fleece is all that is available.
> 
> I did the same thing as your mom did with mens pj pants, that is the only way to get Red Sox fabric. When I went home last year I got my pj bottoms at Walmart, I'll have to check TJ Maxx when we go home this summer.  When I went to Walmart in Monroe last week I bought two pairs of Mickey Mouse pj bottoms in the ladies department and I plan to take them apart and use the fabric to make something for the kids.



My mom actually called the Red Sox at one point to find out where she could buy cotton/poly fabric ... they told her they stopped selling it because so many people were making a profit off of things they were making with it, and because it's licensed it's supposed to be for personal use???  I know Mary Jo's had a sign for a while stating something similar, but I can't remember the details ... 

My DH laughs at me because I always buy lots of clothes when we're home... no sales tax on clothes in RI!!!!!  WAY cheaper   But TJ's & Marshall's are GREAT for Red Sox stuff!!!!


----------



## HeatherSue

Adi12982 said:


> So. . . about the arranged marriage?



HEY!!  That boy is spoken for!  

I love the birthday dress pictures!!! She looks so stinkin' cute!  All of the outfits you posted are so pretty! Feel free to post them on  my facebook fan page if you'd like!  I love your meet pictures, too.  Especially since there aren't a whole lot of me.   I had such a great time with everyone.  It makes me miss you all to see those pictures.  I want to go back NOW (and that has absolutely nothing to do with the extremely crappy Spring we're having )!



Granna4679 said:


> Spent the weekend with my DD that is pregnant.  She had and ultrasound on Friday and found out she is having......A BOY!!!!!In my family, we had 3 girls, my oldest sister had 2 girls, I had 2 girls, my oldest daughter has 2 girls....that's all we have ever had.  Can you see why the excitement???  They are very excited.  On a sad note though, Her husband just received Army orders that he will leave for Korea on May 26 (without her).  He is really upset that he will miss most of the pregnancy and most likely the first 8 months of the baby's life.  It will be a tough time.  If you ever wonder what military life is like...it is called sacrifice!


CONGRATULATIONS on the new grandson!!!! That is so exciting!! I'm sorry about her husband being deployed.    I can't imagine how hard that will be for them both.


----------



## miprender

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Do you know if that is something they sell in stores like HL or Joann's?


I am not sure, but your best bet at finding the stabilizer for satin would probably be a sewing machine store. You could tell them what is happening and they should be able to help you.




NiniMorris said:


> Between the 'politics' of our county (hubby was planning on running for sheriff and changed his mind; now the current sheriff is concerned he is after his job), the low pay, and my nerves...hubby is actually thinking of retiring next year.  The only reason he hasn't already is the insurance would be so expensive....and we all know I seem to really need the insurance.  (Although I AM NOT planning on another surgery this year!)
> 
> I am actually researching cheaper insurance options today.  Since he makes more money at his part time business, it is really starting to make total sense.  Of course, I might have to go back to Disney only every other year instead of every year...
> 
> 
> This week is the 6th anniversary of my mom's accident.  Yesterday, one of her good friends at church died of late stages Alzheimer's.  This has hit my DD10 especially hard.  She really loved Miss Eva, and I think it hurt her more than her family when they had to put her in a nursing home 6 weeks ago.  Since my DD still feels that the accident was her fault (she has lots of issues with guilt), she is now upset that she thinks she forgot to tell Miss Eva she loved her last time she saw her.
> 
> Serving for a really emotional week around here this week.  And...not having an emboridery machine to play with I have no therapy of my own!
> Nini



 I hope your week gets better.




Zeebs said:


> Anyway here are a couple of pics of my camel costume - not Disney related unless of course I tell you it is from Aladian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirsten



Cute camel.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> These are Easter outfits I did for my kids to wear to their parties today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went to a Rockies game this weekend.  My middle son was singing the National anthem with his college.  I made Alexa this outfit to wear to the game.  All of my kids were able to go to the game so it was a great time!



Love the Easter outfits. Looks like a great time at the ballgame and how cool that your son was singing.



Granna4679 said:


> Spent the weekend with my DD that is pregnant.  She had and ultrasound on Friday and found out she is having......A BOY!!!!!In my family, we had 3 girls, my oldest sister had 2 girls, I had 2 girls, my oldest daughter has 2 girls....that's all we have ever had.  Can you see why the excitement???  They are very excited.  On a sad note though, Her husband just received Army orders that he will leave for Korea on May 26 (without her).  He is really upset that he will miss most of the pregnancy and most likely the first 8 months of the baby's life.  It will be a tough time.  If you ever wonder what military life is like...it is called sacrifice!
> .



I can't wait to see all the wonderful boy outfits you must be thinking of making



Adi12982 said:


> In order to help this thread move along (It just seems that things have slowed down  lets get a new thread already, LOL) and in honor of Mickey Mouse entertaining Miss Isabel right now  I uploaded stuff I made Isabel for 4th of July (last year), Her birthday trip to WDW, Thanksgiving and our Christmas trip.  It is WAAAAYYY too many pictures  feel free to ignore  but I hope her *fans* enjoy, lol.  I have some pictures of the stuff I , made just hanging and WAY too many action shots.  Here goes. . . .
> 
> July 2010  4th of July outfit (I will likely recreate this outfit for this year):



TOO CUTE.... looks like she had alot of fun with all the characters.




cydswipe said:


> so the machine starts to go... I am hopeful, just for a moment.  Now the needle gets slower and slower (seems to be sticking)  does that make sense?



Are you using the correct type of needle or maybe you need a new needle. Another problem have you cleaned out behind the bobbin casing. Sometimes thread gets caught in there and slows things down. I once had enough thread for a bird's nest


----------



## cydswipe

Machine is purring right along!  I am SO excited!  I was getting very nervous!  My mom thinks I'm completely nuts buying something I've never touched before... let alone a brother machine!  I told her I had some good tech support online via the disboardsx!  Thanks for your help and support.


----------



## Granna4679

aboveH20 said:


> Glad to be able to share your good news and comiserate with you about the military life!
> PS  What's a LO?





tinkerbell3747 said:


> CONGRATS!  How exciting to have a boy to sew for now!
> I'll be praying for your son in law, DD, and the entire family...tell him THANK YOU for me!  Indeed what a sacrafice.





VBAndrea said:


> Anita:  Congrats on the future grandSON!  What a surprise for the family.  I see loads of Bowling Shirts in your future.  Sorry about your SIL going to Korea.  As my DH always says, that's why they're called orders.





ellenbenny said:


> *Anita*, congrats on the DGS to be!!!





tricia said:


> So cool that there will be a boy in the family.  Congratulations!





branmuffin said:


> Hi! I just wanted to send some encouragement your way for your daughter. I am a military wife as well. We found out I was pregnant ONE week before my husband deployed to Iraq. He was gone for almost the whole pregnancy. Luckily Marine deployments only last 7-9 months, so he was able to be home for the birth. He got home about 2 weeks before she was born. Tell your daughter to hang in there! She can do it. Her sacrifice is appreciated by those of us who know what it's like!





HeatherSue said:


> CONGRATULATIONS on the new grandson!!!! That is so exciting!! I'm sorry about her husband being deployed.    I can't imagine how hard that will be for them both.



Thanks for all of the congrats.  And thank you for the kind words of encouragement about my son in law.  I will relay to her your well wishes and encouragement.


----------



## Granna4679

Adi - Just had to post again to say ....I love your outfits and Isabel is just absolutely precious!!


----------



## cogero

Annita not sure if I posted before or not but Congrats on the baby Boy.


I just watched 4 of 6 parts of a PBS special on autism. I really shouldn't do this because I always wind up with a laundry list for the dr. We even have an appointment tomorrow with our pediatrician.

I am going to go lay down because those shows always depress me too.


----------



## billwendy

Adi - She is just precious!!!!! Love all the pics of the meet as well!! Sometime I hope to meet you all!!!!

Anita - Congrads on your first GRANDSON!!!!! WOO HOO!!! We can all be so proud of his Daddy - we know the sacrifice he is making for us - thank him for me!! Thanks for the advice about the dresses - so would you recommend going with their measurement size? Hannah is tiny, but Elizabeth is not....but I cannot STAND things that gape!!!! Thoughts?

WyomingMomof6 - the kids look ADORABLE and what fun all going to the ballgame!!!

If anyone would like to help with Trace's big give, that'd be awesome. His Mom, Tonya is a big giver herself! We could really use pillowcases, medium sized rosetta bags, bracelets, water bottle holders and a sea world shirt for trace (would love some crazy shark iron on!!). Thanks for considering!!!!


----------



## PurpleEars

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Thanks for all the compliments on the Belle outfit.  The Big Gives are so rewarding.  I am so behind on this thread and there have been way too many amazing things to quote!
> 
> I have a couple of things to share.
> 
> These are Easter outfits I did for my kids to wear to their parties today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went to a Rockies game this weekend.  My middle son was singing the National anthem with his college.  I made Alexa this outfit to wear to the game.  All of my kids were able to go to the game so it was a great time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a pic of all three of my girls just because!



Great outfits. It's cool that your son gets to sing at the game.



Granna4679 said:


> Spent the weekend with my DD that is pregnant.  She had and ultrasound on Friday and found out she is having......A BOY!!!!!In my family, we had 3 girls, my oldest sister had 2 girls, I had 2 girls, my oldest daughter has 2 girls....that's all we have ever had.  Can you see why the excitement???  They are very excited.  On a sad note though, Her husband just received Army orders that he will leave for Korea on May 26 (without her).  He is really upset that he will miss most of the pregnancy and most likely the first 8 months of the baby's life.  It will be a tough time.  If you ever wonder what military life is like...it is called sacrifice!



Congrats! I hope your DD will have an uneventful pregnancy and will have lots of support while your SIL is serving overseas.



Adi12982 said:


> In order to help this thread move along (It just seems that things have slowed down  lets get a new thread already, LOL) and in honor of Mickey Mouse entertaining Miss Isabel right now  I uploaded stuff I made Isabel for 4th of July (last year), Her birthday trip to WDW, Thanksgiving and our Christmas trip.  It is WAAAAYYY too many pictures  feel free to ignore  but I hope her *fans* enjoy, lol.  I have some pictures of the stuff I , made just hanging and WAY too many action shots.  Here goes. . . .
> 
> July 2010  4th of July outfit (I will likely recreate this outfit for this year):



Thanks for sharing all the pictures! I enjoyed seeing all the outfits on Isabel! You did a good job on them!


----------



## ncmomof2

I have been lurking but not saying much lately.  I have been in a sewing slump!  When I don't sew for awhile, I get nervous to start again.  SInce my DD will be two on Friday, I finally got myself to the sewing machine to make her a birthday dress.

Here is the gymboree dress I attemted to copy:





Here is the finished product:





Here is a closer look at the pleats (what a pain, but worth it!):





Oh, and I think I have a future seamstress on my hands.  This is where I found her the other day...





I really need to start planning for our DW trip in Sept.  We are staying extra days, so extra dresses


----------



## billwendy

Denise - she is super cute!! And GREAT job on the dress!!!!


----------



## mphalens

Okay ... so these are NOT Disney outfits, but I really wanted to share some of the pictures from DS#1 and his BFF's joint star wars birthday party ... We asked the guests to come in costumes if they wanted ... so of course we all had to dress up too ... My mom made the boys Jedi Robes for birthday presents ...





Amber (BFF's mom) had a Padme costume, so I went with Leia ... but DS wanted me to be "Ewok Speeder" Leia  so here's what I came up with (oh!  and Amber decided she was not putting the dang white jumpsuit on again so she needed a jedi shirt so I made her one to wear with her skirt)





Then of course, we had the littlest jedi's of the bunch ... I made their over shirts  and DS#2's belt - and boy was he particular!!!









Here's a better picture of DS#1's actual costume ... he wanted to be "teenage Anakin -before he switched to the Dark Side" ....





Of course - Darth Vader made an appearance (Amber's DH already had the costume) which meant my DH got to be the Jedi Master that conducted the Jedi Training ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's a group shot:





We're talking super hi-tech sewing here ladies  Pinking Shears to cut the shirts out ... only sewed up the side seams and under sides of the arms (shirts cut out with the fold at the top of the shirt) ... the belts are lots of straight sewing putting two layers of pleather on top of one another one skinnier than the other ... Buckles sewed on for the easy on & off  DS#1's pleather top thing (I swear they sort of look like odd suspenders ) was tricky, but it attached to his belt ...

DS#2's boots came from OUAC's girls clearance bin ... leggings too ... DS#1's boots were part of his Star Wars costume from Halloween '09 -luckily bought big- pants are baseball pants from Goodwill ... undershirt out of his closet ...


----------



## teresajoy

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> It sounds like you are going to busy to me!!!!  Is that $25 museum thing still available?  i'm assuming it isn't.  Last week we took the kids to the Indianapolis children's museum and it was a lot of fun!!!!
> 
> Thanks for the satin advice!
> 
> Please keep an officer's family in your prayers.  He was killed not too far from here last night.  It just makes me sick to my stomach and my heart just hurts for the family.  I wish my DH was close to retirement!!!



It lasted about two days, but it's overwith now. I should have messaged you to make sure you saw it, it was for the Kingman. 

I saw that about the officer on the news. That is just so tragic.  Those kinds of stories scare me to death. 



NiniMorris said:


> Serving for a really emotional week around here this week.  And...not having an emboridery machine to play with I have no therapy of my own!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



I'm sorry honey. 


Zeebs said:


> Kirsten



Great job!!! This is too cute! 


babynala said:


> Thanks for all the ideas.  It does sound like lots of stuff, I hope you get a chance to relax a little.



I will!! I love relaxing. I usually start with a big list of things I'd like to do, and then we get to 3 of them! 



WyomingMomof6 said:


> And here is a pic of all three of my girls just because!



So beautiful!! I love your daughter's dress! 



hardingk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone know where I could find a pattern to make Belle's Blue Dress for dd who is almost 3?
> 
> TIA!



I used the Simply Sweet and the Portrait Peasant. I widened the straps and didn't put in elastic on the Simply Sweet (but you wouldn't have to).  

Photobucket is working now, so here's a picture:







Granna4679 said:


> Spent the weekend with my DD that is pregnant.  She had and ultrasound on Friday and found out she is having......A BOY!!!!!


Congratulations!!! I hope she has a wonderful pregnancy! 



Adi12982 said:


> Princess Breakfast at EPCOT (Akershus – sp?)
> 
> Belle was OVER THE MOON excited to see a LO dressed like her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I love your pictures Adi!!! Isabel is so cute!!!! The pictures with Belle are wonderful! Belle looks so excited to see Isabel!!!
> 
> 
> 
> HeatherSue said:
> 
> 
> 
> HEY!!  That boy is spoken for!
> 
> I want to go back NOW (and that has absolutely nothing to do with the extremely crappy Spring we're having )!
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to say that too Heather!!!
> 
> It has been a rather icky yucky awful kind of "spring" hasn't it!
> 
> SNOW! YUCK!  Come with me to Florida!
> 
> 
> 
> cydswipe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Machine is purring right along!  I am SO excited!  I was getting very nervous!  My mom thinks I'm completely nuts buying something I've never touched before... let alone a brother machine!  I told her I had some good tech support online via the disboardsx!  Thanks for your help and support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so glad you got it worked out!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ncmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I think I have a future seamstress on my hands.  This is where I found her the other day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the dress! This picture is too adorable!
> 
> 
> mphalens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay ... so these are NOT Disney outfits, but I really wanted to share some of the pictures from DS#1 and his BFF's joint star wars birthday party ... We asked the guests to come in costumes if they wanted ... so of course we all had to dress up too ... My mom made the boys Jedi Robes for birthday presents ...
> Here's a group shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're talking super hi-tech sewing here ladies  Pinking Shears to cut the shirts out ... only sewed up the side seams and under sides of the arms (shirts cut out with the fold at the top of the shirt) ... the belts are lots of straight sewing putting two layers of pleather on top of one another one skinnier than the other ... Buckles sewed on for the easy on & off  DS#1's pleather top thing (I swear they sort of look like odd suspenders ) was tricky, but it attached to his belt ...
> 
> DS#2's boots came from OUAC's girls clearance bin ... leggings too ... DS#1's boots were part of his Star Wars costume from Halloween '09 -luckily bought big- pants are baseball pants from Goodwill ... undershirt out of his closet ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you just say that Star Wars wasn't Disney??? Star Tours! Star Wars Weekends! Definitely Disney!  And, the outfits are WONDERFUL!!! I love seeing these pictures, thank you so much for sharing!
Click to expand...


----------



## teresajoy

*QUESTION:*

Lydia wants me to make her a dress for Sea World.  I tried to convince her she wanted a skirt and top, but she really wants a dress. I want to do the Simply Sweet with the Scallopini skirt on the bottom. I know other people have combined these two, but I can't find any pictures. If you have made  this (or can find me the link to the pictures I _know _have been posted) I would be most grateful!!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

Adi12982 said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> For the fabric - I got my Marlins fabric on EBay - for around $5 a yard (Got a whole bolt, lol).  I've seen Yankee's on JoAnn's .com - but it comes and goes.  They have loads of football fabric at my store, but not much baseball.  I think it isn't as popular or is out of print   Try Ebay.





mphalens said:


> You can check MaryJos.com as well ... sometimes they have MLB cottons ...
> 
> When my mom needs Red Sox fabric to make the boys jammies she goes to Marshalls or TJMAXX and buys a pair of the mens pajama pants in an XL or larger ... she gets plenty of fabric that way   might help if you can't find it elsewhere!





ellenbenny said:


> When I was looking for cotton yankees fabric for my crib set recently it was no where to be found (except the rediculously priced stuff on ebay.)  I ended up using fleece for parts of the set, and appliqueing logos for the rest.
> 
> I know I posted pics, but just in case you missed them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I used this baseball fabric, but I think they also had it in navy either in store or on line:





haleyknits said:


> Mary Jo's had a bunch of MLB fabrics when I was there last week. I am almost positive I saw Yankees, Rockies and Red Sox.





Marianne0310 said:


> After the Sox won the World Series in 2004 it seems they stopped selling the cotton/poly blend fabric, just the red sox fleece is all that is available.
> 
> I did the same thing as your mom did with mens pj pants, that is the only way to get Red Sox fabric. When I went home last year I got my pj bottoms at Walmart, I'll have to check TJ Maxx when we go home this summer.  When I went to Walmart in Monroe last week I bought two pairs of Mickey Mouse pj bottoms in the ladies department and I plan to take them apart and use the fabric to make something for the kids.



THANKS LADIES!!!!  All MJ's has is fleece, which is available at Joann's and Hancock's (at least on line).  Ebay has the same $100 per yard prices that etsy has.  Would I really ever lay scissors to something that cost $100/yd?!!!  Anyhoo, my sister e-mailed me this morning asking me if I could serge a blanket instead (using the fleece Yankees fabric).  Let's see, would I rather do a Bowling shirt with applique and piecing fabric together or do a fleece banket (I am thinking only in the essence of time cuz I'm kind of swamped with other projects due at the same time)???  No brainer!  I also told her I could fringe and knot the blanket -- may depend what pattern she picks.  

Ellen -- I for some reason had in my head that your set was the Mets   Sorry, I'm not a New Yorker!  If I go with the bowling shirt I'm doing exactly as you did and appliqueing the logo onto navy and will add the baseballs on navy fabric on the front of the shirt as well (though I hadn't yet seen that fabric actually in the store -- it's on line though).  This family would freak if they saw your set.  The boy is turning three or four though, so thankfully I will not be commissioned to make any crib sets.  He's my sister's boyfriend's grandson.  They are all originally from upstate NY.








ncmomof2 said:


> I have been lurking but not saying much lately.  I have been in a sewing slump!  When I don't sew for awhile, I get nervous to start again.  SInce my DD will be two on Friday, I finally got myself to the sewing machine to make her a birthday dress.
> 
> Here is the finished product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a closer look at the pleats (what a pain, but worth it!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I think I have a future seamstress on my hands.  This is where I found her the other day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to start planning for our DW trip in Sept.  We are staying extra days, so extra dresses


The dress turned out better than the Gymboree version!  Great job on the pleats.  Sorry they were such a pain.  And I love your future seamstress!



mphalens said:


> Okay ... so these are NOT Disney outfits, but I really wanted to share some of the pictures from DS#1 and his BFF's joint star wars birthday party ... We asked the guests to come in costumes if they wanted ... so of course we all had to dress up too ... My mom made the boys Jedi Robes for birthday presents ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're talking super hi-tech sewing here ladies  Pinking Shears to cut the shirts out ... only sewed up the side seams and under sides of the arms (shirts cut out with the fold at the top of the shirt) ... the belts are lots of straight sewing putting two layers of pleather on top of one another one skinnier than the other ... Buckles sewed on for the easy on & off  DS#1's pleather top thing (I swear they sort of look like odd suspenders ) was tricky, but it attached to his belt ...
> 
> DS#2's boots came from OUAC's girls clearance bin ... leggings too ... DS#1's boots were part of his Star Wars costume from Halloween '09 -luckily bought big- pants are baseball pants from Goodwill ... undershirt out of his closet ...


Wow!!  Amazing!!!  It LOOKS like hi tech sewing!  I can't beleive you made it as simple as you did b/c the finished products look very professional!


----------



## Fruto76

ellenbenny said:


> When I was looking for cotton yankees fabric for my crib set recently it was no where to be found (except the rediculously priced stuff on ebay.)  I ended up using fleece for parts of the set, and appliqueing logos for the rest.
> 
> I know I posted pics, but just in case you missed them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I used this baseball fabric, but I think they also had it in navy either in store or on line:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anita*, congrats on the DGS to be!!!
> 
> *Adi*, adorable pictures!! Your DD looks a lot like you I think.  Love the pink birthday dress and the ohana dress the most .  Great group shot from the meet too.  So much cuteness!!


 WOW! Amazing job! 



ncmomof2 said:


> I have been lurking but not saying much lately.  I have been in a sewing slump!  When I don't sew for awhile, I get nervous to start again.  SInce my DD will be two on Friday, I finally got myself to the sewing machine to make her a birthday dress.
> 
> Here is the gymboree dress I attemted to copy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the finished product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a closer look at the pleats (what a pain, but worth it!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I think I have a future seamstress on my hands.  This is where I found her the other day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to start planning for our DW trip in Sept.  We are staying extra days, so extra dresses


 I like your version much better than the gymboree one! Great job! 



mphalens said:


> Okay ... so these are NOT Disney outfits, but I really wanted to share some of the pictures from DS#1 and his BFF's joint star wars birthday party ... We asked the guests to come in costumes if they wanted ... so of course we all had to dress up too ... My mom made the boys Jedi Robes for birthday presents ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber (BFF's mom) had a Padme costume, so I went with Leia ... but DS wanted me to be "Ewok Speeder" Leia  so here's what I came up with (oh!  and Amber decided she was not putting the dang white jumpsuit on again so she needed a jedi shirt so I made her one to wear with her skirt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then of course, we had the littlest jedi's of the bunch ... I made their over shirts  and DS#2's belt - and boy was he particular!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a better picture of DS#1's actual costume ... he wanted to be "teenage Anakin -before he switched to the Dark Side" ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course - Darth Vader made an appearance (Amber's DH already had the costume) which meant my DH got to be the Jedi Master that conducted the Jedi Training ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a group shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're talking super hi-tech sewing here ladies  Pinking Shears to cut the shirts out ... only sewed up the side seams and under sides of the arms (shirts cut out with the fold at the top of the shirt) ... the belts are lots of straight sewing putting two layers of pleather on top of one another one skinnier than the other ... Buckles sewed on for the easy on & off  DS#1's pleather top thing (I swear they sort of look like odd suspenders ) was tricky, but it attached to his belt ...
> 
> DS#2's boots came from OUAC's girls clearance bin ... leggings too ... DS#1's boots were part of his Star Wars costume from Halloween '09 -luckily bought big- pants are baseball pants from Goodwill ... undershirt out of his closet ...


 OK, you did an AMAZING job on the party costumes...  they are fabulous and the pictures make it look like you spent weeks or even months sewing them up! Seems your son had an awesome birthday party! OH...and did you say Star Wars isn't Disney? silly you!


----------



## babynala

WyomingMomof6 said:


> These are Easter outfits I did for my kids to wear to their parties today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went to a Rockies game this weekend.  My middle son was singing the National anthem with his college.  I made Alexa this outfit to wear to the game.  All of my kids were able to go to the game so it was a great time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a pic of all three of my girls just because!


Cute Easter outfits.  The baseball dress came out really nice.  I love the picture of all of your girls at the game.  



Granna4679 said:


> Spent the weekend with my DD that is pregnant.  She had and ultrasound on Friday and found out she is having......A BOY!!!!!In my family, we had 3 girls, my oldest sister had 2 girls, I had 2 girls, my oldest daughter has 2 girls....that's all we have ever had.  Can you see why the excitement???  They are very excited.  On a sad note though, Her husband just received Army orders that he will leave for Korea on May 26 (without her).  He is really upset that he will miss most of the pregnancy and most likely the first 8 months of the baby's life.  It will be a tough time.  If you ever wonder what military life is like...it is called sacrifice!
> .


Congrats to your DD and her DH.  How exiting to have a little boy to sew for.  I guess you will be buying lots of blue fabric.  I'm sorry that your son in law is being sent to Korea during this special time.  Will your DD be close to you or living somewhere else during his deployment?  I can't imagine how tough it will be on them.  



cogero said:


> I just watched 4 of 6 parts of a PBS special on autism. I really shouldn't do this because I always wind up with a laundry list for the dr. We even have an appointment tomorrow with our pediatrician.
> 
> I am going to go lay down because those shows always depress me too.


They seem to be coming up with insights into autism all the time.  Hope you were able to get some rest.  You are a GREAT mom.  



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is the finished product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a closer look at the pleats (what a pain, but worth it!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I think I have a future seamstress on my hands.  This is where I found her the other day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to start planning for our DW trip in Sept.  We are staying extra days, so extra dresses


the Birthday dress is beautiful and the pleats are great.  I guess you have a little helper now.



mphalens said:


> Okay ... so these are NOT Disney outfits, but I really wanted to share some of the pictures from DS#1 and his BFF's joint star wars birthday party ... We asked the guests to come in costumes if they wanted ... so of course we all had to dress up too ...
> Here's a group shot:


That looks like a great birthday party.  You did an fabulous job creating all the costumes, very creative.  



Adi12982 said:


> (She LOVED the noodles – this is my MIL’s favorite picture from the trip)





Adi12982 said:


> December Trip, Action Shots:


Wow, thanks for posting all of the pictures from your trips and the ones from the Big Dis Meet.  The dresses you made were really great.  The birthday dress is amazing.  I think the picture of your DD eating her noodles is so cute.  She looks so adorable sitting in this big chair.  You can really see how she has grown in this group of pictures.


----------



## mphalens

teresajoy said:


> Did you just say that Star Wars wasn't Disney??? Star Tours! Star Wars Weekends! Definitely Disney!  And, the outfits are WONDERFUL!!! I love seeing these pictures, thank you so much for sharing!





VBAndrea said:


> OK, you did an AMAZING job on the party costumes...  they are fabulous and the pictures make it look like you spent weeks or even months sewing them up! Seems your son had an awesome birthday party! OH...and did you say Star Wars isn't Disney? silly you!





babynala said:


> That looks like a great birthday party.  You did an fabulous job creating all the costumes, very creative.




Aw!  It was late ... not sure what I was thinking saying "not Disney" 
Thanks for making my morning!!!!  Gives me more confidence to tackle that growing pile of material


----------



## Marianne0310

mphalens said:


> Here's a group shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Marianne,
> 
> What a great Birthday Party. You're so creative!! Those costumes are awesome!!! I love the pictures. It looks like everyone had a great time, image the wonderful memories you have made.


----------



## cogero

Feeling much better today. MY attitude and physically. Yesterday I ate chinese food and I would of sworn I was having a gallbladder attack if I had a gallbladder. It was horrible I almost called DH home from work at midnight but I took some alka seltzer and feel loads better.

I am back on a strict diet of watching what I eat which I haven't been doing lately. I swear I have gallbladder disease since I still have all the ducts.

I have to take my son to the ped for his 3 year check up we are only 6 months behind. going to ask for any insight into talking and things. Probably wont go anywhere but worth a try.

A little more than 2 months to our developmental Ped appointment.

I love the star wars outfits they are awesome

tonights project is finishing Easter.


----------



## Granna4679

mphalens said:


>



Wow...you did a great job on all if the costumes and the party looks like so much fun.  Love that the adults participated.  That is something your DS will always remember.  You are very creative to come up with all of those costumes.  



cogero said:


> Annita not sure if I posted before or not but Congrats on the baby Boy.





billwendy said:


> Anita - Congrads on your first GRANDSON!!!!! WOO HOO!!! We can all be so proud of his Daddy - we know the sacrifice he is making for us - thank him for me!! Thanks for the advice about the dresses - so would you recommend going with their measurement size? Hannah is tiny, but Elizabeth is not....but I cannot STAND things that gape!!!! Thoughts?





PurpleEars said:


> Congrats! I hope your DD will have an uneventful pregnancy and will have lots of support while your SIL is serving overseas.





ncmomof2 said:


> Here is the finished product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a closer look at the pleats (what a pain, but worth it!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I think I have a future seamstress on my hands.  This is where I found her the other day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to start planning for our DW trip in Sept.  We are staying extra days, so extra dresses



She is just precious!  I really like the dress you made more than the Gymboree dress.  Love the pleats!  



babynala said:


> Congrats to your DD and her DH.  How exiting to have a little boy to sew for.  I guess you will be buying lots of blue fabric.  I'm sorry that your son in law is being sent to Korea during this special time.  Will your DD be close to you or living somewhere else during his deployment?  I can't imagine how tough it will be on them.



Thanks ladies!  I have a list a mile long of things to make for this baby.  My DD's baby bedding when she was born was "ducks" and she has always loved them.  Her lovey was a duck and she carried it for many years.  So....you guessed it...she wants to do the baby's bedding and things in "ducks".  So....if anyone sees anything unusual or creative let me know.  I am looking for ideas.  I already have the usual quilt, dust ruffle, bumper pads, etc on the list but looking for extra ideas.  

Wendy - I would do measurements for the girls (especially length).  I would probably make Hannah's a size according to chest size since it seems to run large on the pattern.


----------



## tricia

ncmomof2 said:


> I have been lurking but not saying much lately.  I have been in a sewing slump!  When I don't sew for awhile, I get nervous to start again.  SInce my DD will be two on Friday, I finally got myself to the sewing machine to make her a birthday dress.
> 
> Here is the finished product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I think I have a future seamstress on my hands.  This is where I found her the other day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to start planning for our DW trip in Sept.  We are staying extra days, so extra dresses



So cute.  Glad you are starting to get your sewing mojo back, you always make such nice dresses for your girls.




mphalens said:


> ...



Great job with everything.  What a cute little Jedi, love the boots.


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

VBAndrea said:


> GREAT pictures Adi -- WTMTQ!!!
> 
> Anita:  Congrats on the future grandSON!  What a surprise for the family.  I see loads of Bowling Shirts in your future.  Sorry about your SIL going to Korea.  As my DH always says, that's why they're called orders.
> 
> QUESTION
> Where does everyone get their baseball team fabric?  I am in need of Yankees and need it soon!
> ETA:  Gee, I see I can get some on etsy for only $100 per yard!!!


Phillies fabric is OOP too and goes for obscene amounts of money on ebay.



Marianne0310 said:


> After the Sox won the World Series in 2004 it seems they stopped selling the cotton/poly blend fabric, just the red sox fleece is all that is available.
> 
> I did the same thing as your mom did with mens pj pants, that is the only way to get Red Sox fabric. When I went home last year I got my pj bottoms at Walmart, I'll have to check TJ Maxx when we go home this summer.  When I went to Walmart in Monroe last week I bought two pairs of Mickey Mouse pj bottoms in the ladies department and I plan to take them apart and use the fabric to make something for the kids.



This is what I did with a pair of Phillies jammie pants too. I haven't made anything yet but now I have a logo design so this may be a project soon.


Will post pics soon of the dresses I've made recently. 3 done, finishing Juliet's easter outfit this morning.

ADI - pics look great! She is a cutie! Love the meet pics too!
Granna - congrats on the baby boy!! So is a strong one adn with the support of her family she will have a nice healthy Pregnancy. We are thankful for the sacrifice made by all of you.


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

LOVE THE STAR WARS PARTY!!!!!!!!
(yes I had to shout that.)


----------



## Granna4679

I have been playing catch up and finishing up a few orders.  Here is what I worked on this week.

A Tink outfit....the skirt (thanks Aimee for the tutorial on the skirt)





and the complete outfit:





And AK shirts (individually and then together).  I made them coordinating:













Thanks for looking.


----------



## Marianne0310

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is the finished product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I think I have a future seamstress on my hands.  This is where I found her the other day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Love the Birthday dress. Your daughter is beautiful!


----------



## Marianne0310

Granna4679 said:


> Spent the weekend with my DD that is pregnant.  She had and ultrasound on Friday and found out she is having......A BOY!!!!!In my family, we had 3 girls, my oldest sister had 2 girls, I had 2 girls, my oldest daughter has 2 girls....that's all we have ever had.  Can you see why the excitement???  They are very excited.  On a sad note though, Her husband just received Army orders that he will leave for Korea on May 26 (without her).  He is really upset that he will miss most of the pregnancy and most likely the first 8 months of the baby's life.  It will be a tough time.  If you ever wonder what military life is like...it is called sacrifice!
> 
> Congratulations a baby BOY, that's very exciting.
> 
> Please Thank your daughter and son-in-law for the sacrifices they are making while he serves in the military.
> 
> Take care,
> Marianne


----------



## cydswipe

Sorry for being such a pain.  When I'm looking at fonts to buy, the seller is asking what format I want to purchase in.... can someone help me out with that?  Thanks!


----------



## DMGeurts

Sorry guys, yet again, you lost me.... and it's only been 3 days!  

Everything you've posted is adorable!  I love it all and that's the truth..  

*Granna*... I love that flowered fabric with the tink skirt above - where did you find that?

I have nothing new to post, but I've been sewing my little heart out for the BG - I hope to have those finished tomorrow or Saturday.  Then I am on to making my girls' skirts for the wedding.    They are incredibly excited!

I hope everyone has a great day!  

D~


----------



## cogero

cydswipe said:


> Sorry for being such a pain.  When I'm looking at fonts to buy, the seller is asking what format I want to purchase in.... can someone help me out with that?  Thanks!



PES 

You aren't being a pain.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

cogero said:


> Feeling much better today. MY attitude and physically. Yesterday I ate chinese food and I would of sworn I was having a gallbladder attack if I had a gallbladder. It was horrible I almost called DH home from work at midnight but I took some alka seltzer and feel loads better.
> 
> I am back on a strict diet of watching what I eat which I haven't been doing lately. I swear I have gallbladder disease since I still have all the ducts.
> 
> I have to take my son to the ped for his 3 year check up we are only 6 months behind. going to ask for any insight into talking and things. Probably wont go anywhere but worth a try.
> 
> A little more than 2 months to our developmental Ped appointment.
> 
> I love the star wars outfits they are awesome
> 
> tonights project is finishing Easter.



 Chiara, 

I am glad your feeling better emotionally.  My DS and DD(recently diagnosed) are both Dyslexic.  It can be hard sometimes to see them struggle especially when they try SO hard.  I spent the better part of last Friday crying when I found out DD was also Dyslexic.  I know its not quite the same as whet you are going through with your DS.  Just know that I will be praying for you guys!


----------



## tinkerbell3747

cogero said:


> Feeling much better today. MY attitude and physically. Yesterday I ate chinese food and I would of sworn I was having a gallbladder attack if I had a gallbladder. It was horrible I almost called DH home from work at midnight but I took some alka seltzer and feel loads better.
> 
> I am back on a strict diet of watching what I eat which I haven't been doing lately. I swear I have gallbladder disease since I still have all the ducts.
> 
> I have to take my son to the ped for his 3 year check up we are only 6 months behind. going to ask for any insight into talking and things. Probably wont go anywhere but worth a try.
> 
> A little more than 2 months to our developmental Ped appointment.
> 
> I love the star wars outfits they are awesome
> 
> tonights project is finishing Easter.



 Chiara, 

I am glad your feeling better emotionally.  My DS and DD(recently diagnosed) are both Dyslexic.  It can be hard sometimes to see them struggle especially when they try SO hard.  I spent the better part of last Friday crying when I found out DD was also Dyslexic.  I know its not quite the same as whet you are going through with your DS.  Just know that I will be praying for you guys!


----------



## princesssfws

Granna4679 said:


> I have been playing catch up and finishing up a few orders.  Here is what I worked on this week.
> 
> A Tink outfit....the skirt (thanks Aimee for the tutorial on the skirt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the complete outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And AK shirts (individually and then together).  I made them coordinating:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.



LOVE the tink set - tink's expression is perfect- and the coordinating AK set.  



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> LOVE THE STAR WARS PARTY!!!!!!!!
> 
> (yes I had to shout that.)



DITTO THIS


----------



## Granna4679

Marianne0310 said:


> Thank you, I will be sure to tell her.
> 
> 
> 
> DMGeurts said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Granna*... I love that flowered fabric with the tink skirt above - where did you find that?
> 
> D~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dorine - I got the flowered fabric from Hobby Lobby Online.  I have been buying a lot from them lately online.  They have a much bigger selection online....use the 40% off coupon they offer if you can.  I think right now they have $3 shipping (limited time).
Click to expand...


----------



## princesssfws

I keep thinking I'm done with outfits for our May trip and then either myself or DH comes up w/ something.  I made this gem shirt for my older dds and myself to wear when the baby wears her Aurora dress and my ds and DH wear the Princess Protection Agency shirts I ordered off of etsy.






Then I made this taggie for the baby b/c she loves the one my mom made but I thought she needed a Disney one for WDW.






And now my dh told me I need to make an outfit for the baby to wear to 'Ohanas - he plans of buying outfits for everyone else while at WDW.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Anita, congrats on the future Grandson! what fun you will have! will keep your SIL in our prayers for his safe return!

haven't been posting much on here the past few days! but love all the new designs, parties and cute photos of your sweet models!


----------



## Adi12982

tricia said:


> All of your pics and outfits are great, but I really love the little birthday dress.



Thanks so much - that was actually pretty hard to make AND I didn't do applique's - just embroidery outlines!  Let's just say that the precious dress and I are NOT bff's, lol. Maybe it was because of the tiny size  I did end up loving how the dress turned out.  There were a lot of hidden mistakes underneath, lol.  My MIL and grandmother offered to iron it at different times, and I refused, didn't want them seeing the mistakes, LOL.



HeatherSue said:


> HEY!!  That boy is spoken for!
> 
> I love the birthday dress pictures!!! She looks so stinkin' cute!  All of the outfits you posted are so pretty! Feel free to post them on  my facebook fan page if you'd like!  I love your meet pictures, too.  Especially since there aren't a whole lot of me.   I had such a great time with everyone.  It makes me miss you all to see those pictures.  I want to go back NOW (and that has absolutely nothing to do with the extremely crappy Spring we're having )!



I did say if there was ever a breakup with Tessa.  He might want a much younger girl some day, lol.  

Thanks for your compliments and I will get on tagging you on FB  

I want to go back too - and we've been having gorgeous weather.  Hopefully we have another meet soon (or at least meet up with you on a family trip  ).



miprender said:


> TOO CUTE.... looks like she had alot of fun with all the characters.



Thanks - she did!  She was actually VERY upset when Mickey left our table at 'Ohana.  He's her guy.  



Granna4679 said:


> Adi - Just had to post again to say ....I love your outfits and Isabel is just absolutely precious!!


Thanks so, so much!



billwendy said:


> Adi - She is just precious!!!!! Love all the pics of the meet as well!! Sometime I hope to meet you all!!!!


Thanks so much!  Hope you can come to the next meet, too! 



PurpleEars said:


> Thanks for sharing all the pictures! I enjoyed seeing all the outfits on Isabel! You did a good job on them!


Thanks so much!!



teresajoy said:


> Belle was OVER THE MOON excited to see a LO dressed like her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I love your pictures Adi!!! Isabel is so cute!!!! The pictures with Belle are wonderful! Belle looks so excited to see Isabel!!!


Thanks so much - she did seem so genuinely excited to see her.  She was so, so sweet with her too.  We were the last ones in that group sitting - so, she wasn't rushed at all.  It was such an amazing moment - makes me teary thinking about it.  



babynala said:


> Wow, thanks for posting all of the pictures from your trips and the ones from the Big Dis Meet.  The dresses you made were really great.  The birthday dress is amazing.  I think the picture of your DD eating her noodles is so cute.  She looks so adorable sitting in this big chair.  You can really see how she has grown in this group of pictures.



Thank you so much.  She has grown so, so much.  It is crazy how fast it goes.  I love that noodle picture too.  THanks for your compliments on the birthday dress - it was a pain to make but worth it in the end!



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Phillies fabric is OOP too and goes for obscene amounts of money on ebay.
> 
> ADI - pics look great! She is a cutie! Love the meet pics too!


Marlins fabric is OOP too - I got lucky and found an ebay seller who had a whole bolt for sale by the yard - I messaged and asked if I bought the whole thing would he work out a discount for me, and he did!  This was almost three years ago though, may not have been OOP then. I can get plenty of dolphins fabric though!

Thanks for the compliments, too!  You are too sweet!




ncmomof2 said:


> Here is the gymboree dress I attemted to copy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the finished product:


LOVE it - I think your version looks better!  Awesome job momma!


----------



## Adi12982

princesssfws said:


> Then I made this taggie for the baby b/c she loves the one my mom made but I thought she needed a Disney one for WDW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now my dh told me I need to make an outfit for the baby to wear to 'Ohanas - he plans of buying outfits for everyone else while at WDW.



I LOVE the blinged out top - so, so cute and it looks PERFECT!  

The taggie blanket is so, so cute. 

I bought my Hawaiian fabric for 'Ohana's from here: http://hawaiianfabricshop.com/  Best price I could find for what I wanted and SUPER fast shipping, and it is actually from Hawaii!


----------



## Adi12982

Here's some of my latest stuff (I have to upload pictures from other stuff): 

For my cousin's baby, her birthday was in March: 










And for my friend to announce she's having #7!


----------



## Colleen27

VBAndrea said:


> THANKS LADIES!!!!  All MJ's has is fleece, which is available at Joann's and Hancock's (at least on line).  Ebay has the same $100 per yard prices that etsy has.  Would I really ever lay scissors to something that cost $100/yd?!!!



The secret to MLB fabric, at least for smaller projects, is Kmart - they don't have fabric, but they do have men's cotton and knit MLB licensed sleepwear. My 9yo wants to take a friend to a Tigers game this summer for her birthday, and I'm making stripwork jumpers for both my girls and DD's friend by cutting up men's cotton PJ pants I bought on sale.  It isn't cheap, but at $7 per pair it is a lot cheaper than $100/yard out of print fabric from Etsy/eBay!


----------



## Colleen27

Adi12982 said:


> Our last day  leaving the MK to go home:



LOVE the Pop Century logo! Where did you get that file?


----------



## Adi12982

Colleen27 said:


> LOVE the Pop Century logo! Where did you get that file?



It is frou frou by heather sue (On FB and etsy).  On sale on FB right now


----------



## froggy33

Granna4679 said:


> I have been playing catch up and finishing up a few orders.  Here is what I worked on this week.
> 
> A Tink outfit....the skirt (thanks Aimee for the tutorial on the skirt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the complete outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And AK shirts (individually and then together).  I made them coordinating:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.



So cute!  I Love to see the Daisy in action! : )



princesssfws said:


> Then I made this taggie for the baby b/c she loves the one my mom made but I thought she needed a Disney one for WDW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now my dh told me I need to make an outfit for the baby to wear to 'Ohanas - he plans of buying outfits for everyone else while at WDW.



The taggie is adorable!  I just love the red black and white together!


----------



## billwendy

Teresa - is this what you were thinking of ????










Lovin the star wars party!!! What FUN!!!!
Love the Disney AK stuff too - so CUTE!!!


----------



## cogero

billwendy said:


> Teresa - is this what you were thinking of ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovin the star wars party!!! What FUN!!!!
> Love the Disney AK stuff too - so CUTE!!!



that is the exact fabric I am making DDs easter skirt out of. Think I need to get started.

We went to the dr and it was a good appointment. We will go back in 6 months. since Js weight is at the max for his height.

The dr also told me he sees a huge amount of progress since his last appointment. I brought the ipad for him and he sat and played nicely with it the whole appointment and there was only a small tantrum.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

cogero said:


> that is the exact fabric I am making DDs easter skirt out of. Think I need to get started.
> 
> We went to the dr and it was a good appointment.
> 
> The dr also told me he sees a huge amount of progress since his last appointment. I brought the ipad for him and he sat and played nicely with it the whole appointment and there was only a small tantrum.



Thats so great to hear!  Enjoy the rest of your day....and get sewing if you can Easter is around the corner now 

I haven't found any fabric locally that I like...one store was getting in some new stuff today.  So if I find something I am hoping to whip up an easter dress for DD. Maybe a Marissa, if I feel brave enough.


----------



## Blyssfull

And AK shirts (individually and then together).  I made them coordinating:













Thanks for looking.[/QUOTE]


I L.O.V.E. this pattern. Is it a ycmt or CarlaC's?

And the fabrics you put together are really great. I never would have matched those. You women are full of such brilliant ideas. 

Everything posted has been absolutely gorgeous. It's hard to keep up with it all!


----------



## Adi12982

Granna4679 said:


> A Tink outfit....the skirt (thanks Aimee for the tutorial on the skirt)



I LOVE this outfit. 

I know you said you got the flower fabric on hancock's online - but what is it called, or can you post a link?  I looked through hundred of flower print fabrics and didn't see it!

THANKS!


----------



## haleyknits

I had completely lost my sewing mojo, but you ladies have me inspired again! Everything I see is so amazing 

I want to make dd dresses for every day at Disney. I just wish an embroidery machine would magically appear at my door lol.


----------



## ellenbenny

Adi12982 said:


> I LOVE this outfit.
> 
> I know you said you got the flower fabric on hancock's online - but what is it called, or can you post a link?  I looked through hundred of flower print fabrics and didn't see it!
> 
> THANKS!



I think she said Hobby Lobby...


----------



## VBAndrea

Granna4679 said:


> I have been playing catch up and finishing up a few orders.  Here is what I worked on this week.
> 
> A Tink outfit....the skirt (thanks Aimee for the tutorial on the skirt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the complete outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And AK shirts (individually and then together).  I made them coordinating:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.


Everything is great but I especially love the skirt and fabric (with flowers)-- I've seen that fabric before and always thought I should buy it.  



Granna4679 said:


> Thank you, I will be sure to tell her.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dorine - I got the flowered fabric from Hobby Lobby Online.  I have been buying a lot from them lately online.  They have a much bigger selection online....use the 40% off coupon they offer if you can.  I think right now they have $3 shipping (limited time).


I saw the fabric somewhere else b/c we don't have Hobby Lobby.  I had no clue Hobby Lobby had fabric on line!!!  Is this something new???  I must go check this out as soon as I'm done posting.  The closest HL to me is about 4 hours away.



princesssfws said:


> I keep thinking I'm done with outfits for our May trip and then either myself or DH comes up w/ something.  I made this gem shirt for my older dds and myself to wear when the baby wears her Aurora dress and my ds and DH wear the Princess Protection Agency shirts I ordered off of etsy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made this taggie for the baby b/c she loves the one my mom made but I thought she needed a Disney one for WDW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now my dh told me I need to make an outfit for the baby to wear to 'Ohanas - he plans of buying outfits for everyone else while at WDW.


Love the shirt.  I keep meaning to try one.  And that taggie is beyond cute!



Adi12982 said:


> Here's some of my latest stuff (I have to upload pictures from other stuff):
> 
> For my cousin's baby, her birthday was in March:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for my friend to announce she's having #7!


So cute!  Love the dress with the petti!

Where did you get your Mickey Mouse buttons????  I've only seen the scrapbooking ones.



Colleen27 said:


> The secret to MLB fabric, at least for smaller projects, is Kmart - they don't have fabric, but they do have men's cotton and knit MLB licensed sleepwear. My 9yo wants to take a friend to a Tigers game this summer for her birthday, and I'm making stripwork jumpers for both my girls and DD's friend by cutting up men's cotton PJ pants I bought on sale.  It isn't cheap, but at $7 per pair it is a lot cheaper than $100/yard out of print fabric from Etsy/eBay!


Thanks.  I will keep that in mind for the future.  I so rarely ever go to Kmart as Walmart and Target are much closer to home and our Kmart isn't all that great.  My sister decided on the blanket though -- YAY!  At her boyfriend's house the grandson's room is decorated in Yankees except they have no blanket.  So she'll give it to the child as a part of his birthday gift in hopes they can keep it at Grandpa's house.



cogero said:


> that is the exact fabric I am making DDs easter skirt out of. Think I need to get started.
> 
> We went to the dr and it was a good appointment. We will go back in 6 months. since Js weight is at the max for his height.
> 
> The dr also told me he sees a huge amount of progress since his last appointment. I brought the ipad for him and he sat and played nicely with it the whole appointment and there was only a small tantrum.


I'm so glad you had a good appt and really happy the ipad is working well for you.  I have heard great things about them.  I've been thinking a lot about you today since I read your frustrating post after you watched the special on autism.  Just take things one day at a time.  I know my neighbor's child who has aspergers has progressively gotten better as he's gotten older.  Not so sure it will be the same for you since your ds has a differnt diagnosis, but hang in there.  You are doing your best


----------



## Granna4679

princesssfws said:


> LOVE the tink set - tink's expression is perfect- and the coordinating AK set.
> 
> 
> 
> DITTO THIS



Thank you!  I loved the expression too!



princesssfws said:


> Then I made this taggie for the baby b/c she loves the one my mom made but I thought she needed a Disney one for WDW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now my dh told me I need to make an outfit for the baby to wear to 'Ohanas - he plans of buying outfits for everyone else while at WDW.



Cute shirt and taggie.  Need to add that to my list of baby things to make for my new grandson (wow...that sounds weird to say)



mommy2mrb said:


> Anita, congrats on the future Grandson! what fun you will have! will keep your SIL in our prayers for his safe return!
> 
> haven't been posting much on here the past few days! but love all the new designs, parties and cute photos of your sweet models!



Thank you Lisa.  He is going to be so much fun!



Adi12982 said:


> And for my friend to announce she's having #7!



#7???????  Well, the outfit is adorable and good luck to her on her pregnancy!  Both of my parents came from large families.  



froggy33 said:


> So cute!  I Love to see the Daisy in action! : )



Thanks.  The applique stitched out great!  I love it.  You did a great job on the design.



billwendy said:


> Teresa - is this what you were thinking of ????



Super cute Wendy....I love the eyelet too!


----------



## Adi12982

VBAndrea said:


> So cute!  Love the dress with the petti!
> 
> Where did you get your Mickey Mouse buttons????  I've only seen the scrapbooking ones.



Thanks so much!

I got the buttons from here: http://www.etsy.com/shop/WanWanCorn...ser_shop_ttt_id_5174032&shopname=WanWanCorner


----------



## Adi12982

Granna4679 said:


> #7???????  Well, the outfit is adorable and good luck to her on her pregnancy!  Both of my parents came from large families.



Yes, 7, not a typo.  All on purpose, and probably not the last one.  I'm hoping for a big family too - only have one so far - don't know if I can handle quite that many, but I'm taking it one at a time.   I literally through that outfit together in 3 hours including embroidery!


----------



## Adi12982

FOUND THE FLOWER FABRIC: 
http://shop.hobbylobby.com/products...fabric/?OrderItemId=7295905&DepartmentId=7529


----------



## Adi12982

Anyone else have issues with the hobby lobby website?  It keeps timing out - both on firefox and IE for me, FRUSTRATING!  Also, anyone have 40% off coupon codes for them online?  THANKS!


----------



## tinkerbell3747

Adi12982 said:


> Anyone else have issues with the hobby lobby website?  It keeps timing out - both on firefox and IE for me, FRUSTRATING!  Also, anyone have 40% off coupon codes for them online?  THANKS!



I am having the same issue as well....going to hunt online for a coupon code I let you know if I find one!


----------



## chellewashere

tinkerbell3747 said:


> I am having the same issue as well....going to hunt online for a coupon code I let you know if I find one!



Yeah the site was not working..wound up having to go thru google to get to it. No coupons anywhere all the 40% off expired last week


----------



## DMGeurts

Adi12982 said:


> Anyone else have issues with the hobby lobby website?  It keeps timing out - both on firefox and IE for me, FRUSTRATING!  Also, anyone have 40% off coupon codes for them online?  THANKS!



Thank you... I was just heading over there to hunt it down!  

D~


----------



## Adi12982

tinkerbell3747 said:


> I am having the same issue as well....going to hunt online for a coupon code I let you know if I find one!



I added them on FB - no general 40% off coupon this week. I'll wait. 

The website is whacky today anyhow.


----------



## mphalens

WooHoo!!!  Due to a crazy morning, both of my kids napped today from 2:30-5:45 (don't ask ... it was BAD) ...

Which meant I had time to clean off the dining room table and SEW!!!  

I had already decided that my first project was going to be a pair of decoupaged jeans for Sheriff Shortstuff ... I found two really cute coordinating dinosaur fabrics on clearance at Walmart last week that I wanted to use ... 

So I sat down, cut everything out (I'd already taken the seams out of the jeans and prepped them) ... pinned it all on ... and sat down at the machine 

I just finished the jeans up about 6:30 ... threw them in the wash ... when they're dry I'll take a pic and post 
But they looked pretty cute!!!  

My two hangups were:
Deciding what color thread to use to zig zag around each piece

How to sew the legs back up after I'd zig zagged on all the fabric pieces (anyone have advice about that???)


----------



## lovesdumbo

WOW!  So many great things posted lately!

Adi-LOVE all your photos!  Your DD is so adorable!  It seems like you were just saying you were pregnant.  Time flies by so fast!  Really enjoyed your dismeet photos!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Guys!!

Thanks to everyone who came over to the Big Give website last night!!! All we have left for Trace's Big Give is Sea World shirt for him (and maybe his 1 sister ) and some bracelets for the ladies!!!!! Let me know if you think you could help with either of those things!!

If you could say a prayer, my friends 12 year old son, Zach, was hit in the  nose with a baseball tonight and is at the ER right now. He wears glasses, and Im so worried they cut into his face....I have a feeling this could be pretty ugly if he was hit really hard. I dont have too much info though, so I dont know how bad it is.......YIKES!!! Thank you!!


----------



## dianemom2

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone who came over to the Big Give website last night!!! All we have left for Trace's Big Give is Sea World shirt for him (and maybe his 1 sister ) and some bracelets for the ladies!!!!! Let me know if you think you could help with either of those things!!
> 
> If you could say a prayer, my friends 12 year old son, Zach, was hit in the  nose with a baseball tonight and is at the ER right now. He wears glasses, and Im so worried they cut into his face....I have a feeling this could be pretty ugly if he was hit really hard. I dont have too much info though, so I dont know how bad it is.......YIKES!!! Thank you!!



Oh no!  I'll be thinking of your friend's son tonight.  My daughter got hit in the face with a baseball last year and everything was just fine.  I'll be hoping that things will turn out the same for Zach.


----------



## billwendy

dianemom2 said:


> Oh no!  I'll be thinking of your friend's son tonight.  My daughter got hit in the face with a baseball last year and everything was just fine.  I'll be hoping that things will turn out the same for Zach.



Thank you so much for saying that!!!!!! All I can think of is the  Marcia Brady football episode and the huge swollen nose!!!! Poor guy is in 6th grade and I dont think the kids will have any mercy on him!!!


----------



## cogero

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone who came over to the Big Give website last night!!! All we have left for Trace's Big Give is Sea World shirt for him (and maybe his 1 sister ) and some bracelets for the ladies!!!!! Let me know if you think you could help with either of those things!!
> 
> If you could say a prayer, my friends 12 year old son, Zach, was hit in the  nose with a baseball tonight and is at the ER right now. He wears glasses, and Im so worried they cut into his face....I have a feeling this could be pretty ugly if he was hit really hard. I dont have too much info though, so I dont know how bad it is.......YIKES!!! Thank you!!



Saying prayers Wendy.

My little guy fell asleep at 6:35 on the couch so I sat there and cuddled with him until I put him to bed. I just feel for this child so much. He has not had a normal day since birth. I am heading to bed myself since I am sure he will be up early.


----------



## Granna4679

Blyssfull said:


> I L.O.V.E. this pattern. Is it a ycmt or CarlaC's?
> 
> And the fabrics you put together are really great. I never would have matched those. You women are full of such brilliant ideas.
> 
> Everything posted has been absolutely gorgeous. It's hard to keep up with it all!



Yes, the pattern is CarlaC's on YCMT.  It is the Maddie top/dress.  Goes together really easily.



Adi12982 said:


> I LOVE this outfit.
> 
> I know you said you got the flower fabric on hancock's online - but what is it called, or can you post a link?  I looked through hundred of flower print fabrics and didn't see it!
> 
> THANKS!



Yep...Hobby Lobby.  I see you found it.  I am having trouble with HL site tonight too.


----------



## mphalens

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone who came over to the Big Give website last night!!! All we have left for Trace's Big Give is Sea World shirt for him (and maybe his 1 sister ) and some bracelets for the ladies!!!!! Let me know if you think you could help with either of those things!!
> 
> If you could say a prayer, my friends 12 year old son, Zach, was hit in the  nose with a baseball tonight and is at the ER right now. He wears glasses, and Im so worried they cut into his face....I have a feeling this could be pretty ugly if he was hit really hard. I dont have too much info though, so I dont know how bad it is.......YIKES!!! Thank you!!



Oh no!!!!  Poor guy!!!!

What sort of bracelets for the ladies???  Any idea?  My mom makes jewelry and is actually in Mexico right now with my aunt who also makes jewelry ... I bet the two of them would love a little project  But I have to give them direction, I can't just say "Disney bracelets"  or they'll tell me they don't know what to do


----------



## billwendy

Thanks for the prayers! 
Update is that Zach is home from the ER and they don't think his nose is broken, but it is too swollen to xray right now. So they sent him home, and they are to watch it and if its still super swollen on Monday, he has to go back in. Thank Goodness!!!!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone who came over to the Big Give website last night!!! All we have left for Trace's Big Give is Sea World shirt for him (and maybe his 1 sister ) and some bracelets for the ladies!!!!! Let me know if you think you could help with either of those things!!
> 
> If you could say a prayer, my friends 12 year old son, Zach, was hit in the  nose with a baseball tonight and is at the ER right now. He wears glasses, and Im so worried they cut into his face....I have a feeling this could be pretty ugly if he was hit really hard. I dont have too much info though, so I dont know how bad it is.......YIKES!!! Thank you!!



hope he will be okay, keeping him in my prayers 

my brother had the same thing happen,got a line drive right to his mouth...he was fine, but the first words out of my mom's mouth (funny now) was "are his brace's okay?"  he had just gotten them on the month before! just lots of cuts on his lips and bruises!


----------



## quiltymom

I'm lurking again.  Beautiful clothes, all!

I'm not sure if ya'll know of this site for finding fabric, but I find it's just the best:  quiltshops.com.  You just type in what you're looking for and the search engine will do the rest.  You just never know what you'll find on there!


----------



## Fruto76

Granna4679 said:


> I have been playing catch up and finishing up a few orders.  Here is what I worked on this week.
> 
> A Tink outfit....the skirt (thanks Aimee for the tutorial on the skirt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the complete outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And AK shirts (individually and then together).  I made them coordinating:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.


They are all beautiful, I love your fabric combinations. 



billwendy said:


> Thanks for the prayers!
> Update is that Zach is home from the ER and they don't think his nose is broken, but it is too swollen to xray right now. So they sent him home, and they are to watch it and if its still super swollen on Monday, he has to go back in. Thank Goodness!!!!!


 Phew, hopefully its not broken. Poor guy...6th grade is brutal! I will pray the swelling goes down and the bruising is minimal.


----------



## GlassSlippers

I didn't sew these jeans, but I did paint them. Here's the link to the pictures:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...938320823114.2114319.1395186633&type=1&ref=nf

I hope it works!

For those of you who sell on Etsy, do you think theremight be a market for something like this?

TIA!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

I am so behind!!!  The storms we have had for the past week have been crazy!  We lost parts of trees several times and our backyard looks like a forest but we can't clean it up because the rain won't stop!!!



ncmomof2 said:


> I have been lurking but not saying much lately.  I have been in a sewing slump!  When I don't sew for awhile, I get nervous to start again.  SInce my DD will be two on Friday, I finally got myself to the sewing machine to make her a birthday dress.
> 
> Here is the gymboree dress I attemted to copy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the finished product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a closer look at the pleats (what a pain, but worth it!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I think I have a future seamstress on my hands.  This is where I found her the other day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to start planning for our DW trip in Sept.  We are staying extra days, so extra dresses



So cute!!!



mphalens said:


> Okay ... so these are NOT Disney outfits, but I really wanted to share some of the pictures from DS#1 and his BFF's joint star wars birthday party ... We asked the guests to come in costumes if they wanted ... so of course we all had to dress up too ... My mom made the boys Jedi Robes for birthday presents ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber (BFF's mom) had a Padme costume, so I went with Leia ... but DS wanted me to be "Ewok Speeder" Leia  so here's what I came up with (oh!  and Amber decided she was not putting the dang white jumpsuit on again so she needed a jedi shirt so I made her one to wear with her skirt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then of course, we had the littlest jedi's of the bunch ... I made their over shirts  and DS#2's belt - and boy was he particular!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a better picture of DS#1's actual costume ... he wanted to be "teenage Anakin -before he switched to the Dark Side" ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course - Darth Vader made an appearance (Amber's DH already had the costume) which meant my DH got to be the Jedi Master that conducted the Jedi Training ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a group shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're talking super hi-tech sewing here ladies  Pinking Shears to cut the shirts out ... only sewed up the side seams and under sides of the arms (shirts cut out with the fold at the top of the shirt) ... the belts are lots of straight sewing putting two layers of pleather on top of one another one skinnier than the other ... Buckles sewed on for the easy on & off  DS#1's pleather top thing (I swear they sort of look like odd suspenders ) was tricky, but it attached to his belt ...
> 
> DS#2's boots came from OUAC's girls clearance bin ... leggings too ... DS#1's boots were part of his Star Wars costume from Halloween '09 -luckily bought big- pants are baseball pants from Goodwill ... undershirt out of his closet ...



DS had a SW party last year and we did something similar.    GREAT job!!!



Granna4679 said:


> I have been playing catch up and finishing up a few orders.  Here is what I worked on this week.
> 
> A Tink outfit....the skirt (thanks Aimee for the tutorial on the skirt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the complete outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And AK shirts (individually and then together).  I made them coordinating:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.



Love tink!!!



princesssfws said:


> I keep thinking I'm done with outfits for our May trip and then either myself or DH comes up w/ something.  I made this gem shirt for my older dds and myself to wear when the baby wears her Aurora dress and my ds and DH wear the Princess Protection Agency shirts I ordered off of etsy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made this taggie for the baby b/c she loves the one my mom made but I thought she needed a Disney one for WDW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now my dh told me I need to make an outfit for the baby to wear to 'Ohanas - he plans of buying outfits for everyone else while at WDW.



Great job!!  Love the bling!!! And the taggie!!!


----------



## MomtoAlexnWilliam

We are headed to Disney on Ice tomorrow and I finally got DD's dress made!  She picked out the fabrics and trim.


----------



## GlassSlippers

There are so many *adorable* things posted these days! I need to get busy! We've decided to fly to Orlando in June and the flights are much less expensive on Fridays -Wednesdays than they are on Saturdays - Thursdays, so we moved the date up by one day. Oh no! Twenty four fewer hours of sewing time!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## Ericandjenng

Hi Everyone!  Sorry I haven't been on in awhile.  Had some projects to do.  Entered our daughter in her first pageant--she won "best dressed" in her age division and had all those everyday things going on to get caught back up on.  And now it's time to get a project for an unofficial give done, plus two projects for a co-worker and the 1st grade teachers... Then I have to do the next dress and theme-wear (nautical) for DD's next pageant.  

But here are pics of her pageant dress and theme-wear (Flower Power Retro Wear).  I didn't realize when I started making her dress and adding the decorative touches how much it looked like Cinderella's dress until my BFF pointed it out.
















(sorry the middle pic is so big, I kept trying to get it smaller and no matter what I tried, nothing worked)


----------



## mphalens

Okay!  Excuse my feet in these pics, but here are the decoupaged dinosaur jeans I made for Sheriff Shortstuff this afternoon 









I definitely learned that straight lines are WAY easier to do a project like this (rather than the rounded edges I used on these dinos) ... and that I like using the multi-shade thread better than a solid (I used blue on one leg and switched to multi-green for the other when I ran out of the blue - way less left on the spool than I thought  )


----------



## Ericandjenng

mphalens said:


> Okay!  Excuse my feet in these pics, but here are the decoupaged dinosaur jeans I made for Sheriff Shortstuff this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely learned that straight lines are WAY easier to do a project like this (rather than the rounded edges I used on these dinos) ... and that I like using the multi-shade thread better than a solid (I used blue on one leg and switched to multi-green for the other when I ran out of the blue - way less left on the spool than I thought  )



These are so CUTE!


----------



## VBAndrea

Adi12982 said:


> I got the buttons from here: http://www.etsy.com/shop/WanWanCorn...ser_shop_ttt_id_5174032&shopname=WanWanCorner


Thank you very kindly.  I wonder if could use those on bracelets as well.  I like making Mickey bracelets for gives but detest making Mickey beads out of clay and I'm always worried the ears will fall off.  I will have to at least get a smaller set of the buttons or do a better search for Mickey beads.



billwendy said:


> Hi Guys!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone who came over to the Big Give website last night!!! All we have left for Trace's Big Give is Sea World shirt for him (and maybe his 1 sister ) and some bracelets for the ladies!!!!! Let me know if you think you could help with either of those things!!
> 
> If you could say a prayer, my friends 12 year old son, Zach, was hit in the  nose with a baseball tonight and is at the ER right now. He wears glasses, and Im so worried they cut into his face....I have a feeling this could be pretty ugly if he was hit really hard. I dont have too much info though, so I dont know how bad it is.......YIKES!!! Thank you!!


I'm so glad Trace's give is filling up 

I read ahead and saw the nose wass too swollen for an x-ray.  Hopefully they'll have him do all the right hings to get the swelling down and he'll heal up as quick as possible.  Sounds sooooo painful!



cogero said:


> My little guy fell asleep at 6:35 on the couch so I sat there and cuddled with him until I put him to bed. I just feel for this child so much. He has not had a normal day since birth. I am heading to bed myself since I am sure he will be up early.


Awe.  Chiara, I'm glad you had some cuddle time with your ds.  He perhaps has never expereinced a normal day compared to what you experienced as a child, but for him he may be having a normal day everyday.  And keep knowing that you are doing your best for him.  I hope you get some really good input from the developmental specialist.  I was hoping they would have had a cancellation for you, but they probably have a very long list of people that want those spots. 



quiltymom said:


> I'm lurking again.  Beautiful clothes, all!
> 
> I'm not sure if ya'll know of this site for finding fabric, but I find it's just the best:  quiltshops.com.  You just type in what you're looking for and the search engine will do the rest.  You just never know what you'll find on there!


Thanks for that site -- I just palyed with it a brief moment but I did bookmark it for when I may really need something.



GlassSlippers said:


> I didn't sew these jeans, but I did paint them. Here's the link to the pictures:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...938320823114.2114319.1395186633&type=1&ref=nf
> 
> I hope it works!
> 
> For those of you who sell on Etsy, do you think theremight be a market for something like this?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk


Whaa!!!  I can't get the link to work!  FB links work only about 40% of the time for me.



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> We are headed to Disney on Ice tomorrow and I finally got DD's dress made!  She picked out the fabrics and trim.


Have a wonderful time at Disney on Ice!  Your ice princess looks like she loves her outfit and I love the carriage applique on it!



Ericandjenng said:


> Hi Everyone!  Sorry I haven't been on in awhile.  Had some projects to do.  Entered our daughter in her first pageant--she won "best dressed" in her age division and had all those everyday things going on to get caught back up on.  And now it's time to get a project for an unofficial give done, plus two projects for a co-worker and the 1st grade teachers... Then I have to do the next dress and theme-wear (nautical) for DD's next pageant.
> 
> But here are pics of her pageant dress and theme-wear (Flower Power Retro Wear).  I didn't realize when I started making her dress and adding the decorative touches how much it looked like Cinderella's dress until my BFF pointed it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry the middle pic is so big, I kept trying to get it smaller and no matter what I tried, nothing worked)


Congrats on the win.  The dress is fabulous but I really love the flower power outfit!



mphalens said:


> Okay!  Excuse my feet in these pics, but here are the decoupaged dinosaur jeans I made for Sheriff Shortstuff this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely learned that straight lines are WAY easier to do a project like this (rather than the rounded edges I used on these dinos) ... and that I like using the multi-shade thread better than a solid (I used blue on one leg and switched to multi-green for the other when I ran out of the blue - way less left on the spool than I thought  )



They look fabulous!  Excellent job.  I have only done one set of jeans because I so hate taking the seams apart.  But I should do more b/c yours are soooooo cute.  And I am currently donning the same color toe nail polish


----------



## NiniMorris

Come on...we aren't at 250 YET?  I see how this evil plan is working...you are going to wait until I am not able to get to the computer this weekend and make the move then!

Well, here is my morning post to do my part to get there!

I ordered my daughter a small laptop for her Easter present (we are trying to do away with the idea that you have to have candy for Easter...boy is that ever expensive!) I have been tracking it all week.  It was promised delivery by today.  It will definitely be delivered SOMEWHERE today, just not to my house.  The shipper transposed the last bit of my zip code so it is going to another town about 40 miles from here...unfortunately, there IS an actual street with the same name as mine and evidently a number that is the same as mine.

Hopefully FedEx will be able to figure out that I've called repeatedly to get it corrected and bring it to my house instead... I guess I'll need to make some sort of cute card telling her what she will eventually get!


OK...now your turn.  Help us move before I have to start getting ready for Easter...meaning cleaning house!



Nini


----------



## chellewashere

Wow has everyone been busy this week. I love all the pictures. The outifits are all just to dang adorable!!
I have managed to royally screw up 2 tops this weeks so I decided I need to step away from the machine for a little bit  Im grabbing all my scrap pieces to try to learn how to work my serger. I dont think it likes me very much 
I have to finish up my daughters Easter outfit today. I made the dress and managed to make her a small purse to go with it so I only have the hairbow left to do and since I have tried for 2 days to make a cute boutique bow I have given up so Im going to make one of those ribbon flower ones to try out instead 
I hope everyone has a fantastic Easter this weekend if I miss getting on before then.


----------



## cogero

NiniMorris said:


> Come on...we aren't at 250 YET?  I see how this evil plan is working...you are going to wait until I am not able to get to the computer this weekend and make the move then!
> 
> Well, here is my morning post to do my part to get there!
> 
> I ordered my daughter a small laptop for her Easter present (we are trying to do away with the idea that you have to have candy for Easter...boy is that ever expensive!) I have been tracking it all week.  It was promised delivery by today.  It will definitely be delivered SOMEWHERE today, just not to my house.  The shipper transposed the last bit of my zip code so it is going to another town about 40 miles from here...unfortunately, there IS an actual street with the same name as mine and evidently a number that is the same as mine.
> 
> Hopefully FedEx will be able to figure out that I've called repeatedly to get it corrected and bring it to my house instead... I guess I'll need to make some sort of cute card telling her what she will eventually get!
> 
> 
> OK...now your turn.  Help us move before I have to start getting ready for Easter...meaning cleaning house!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Oh Nini I hope you get it. If you can get the tracking number call Fed Ex they were really good about helping me one time.

We never give candy for Easter. I need to package the bags we bought for the gifts.

I still am not sure what I am doing I am thinking of the zoo but we may just stay home. I am not sure I want to go to my brothers and deal with the noise there.

I am off to Joanns and lunch with my mom & the kids today.


----------



## mphalens

NiniMorris said:


> Come on...we aren't at 250 YET?  I see how this evil plan is working...you are going to wait until I am not able to get to the computer this weekend and make the move then!
> 
> Well, here is my morning post to do my part to get there!
> 
> I ordered my daughter a small laptop for her Easter present (we are trying to do away with the idea that you have to have candy for Easter...boy is that ever expensive!) I have been tracking it all week.  It was promised delivery by today.  It will definitely be delivered SOMEWHERE today, just not to my house.  The shipper transposed the last bit of my zip code so it is going to another town about 40 miles from here...unfortunately, there IS an actual street with the same name as mine and evidently a number that is the same as mine.
> 
> Hopefully FedEx will be able to figure out that I've called repeatedly to get it corrected and bring it to my house instead... I guess I'll need to make some sort of cute card telling her what she will eventually get!
> 
> 
> OK...now your turn.  Help us move before I have to start getting ready for Easter...meaning cleaning house!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Ugh!!!!  That stinks about the zip code mess up!!!!  I've been waiting and waiting for my son's new carseat to arrive (I did a study for Britax and they pay in carseats  ) and it's been WEEKS because the pattern I ordered was on backorder  They were super nice about updating me (no tracking number though) but I'd pretty much given up ... then the lady contacted me to say it was on backorder AGAIN and it'd be the middle of MAY before I'd get it so if I wanted to pick another pattern I could have it in two days ... so I had DS pick out a different one and then that night the doorbell rang ... it was UPS dropping off the original carseat  Apparently they filled my order with the very few they got in ... she emailed me the next morning to say I should have it in a day or so and I emailed her to tell her it had already arrived

Anyway!  If the laptop doesn't arrive in time, what about making her a quilted case for it?  I have a sleeve for my laptop and I LOVE it ... and I bet you could make something REALLY cute 
I even found a list with LOTS of different tutorials for you 
http://tipnut.com/laptop-sleeves-cases/


----------



## Marianne0310

quiltymom said:


> I'm lurking again.  Beautiful clothes, all!
> 
> I'm not sure if ya'll know of this site for finding fabric, but I find it's just the best:  quiltshops.com.  You just type in what you're looking for and the search engine will do the rest.  You just never know what you'll find on there!



That's a great site! Thank you for sharing

Take care,
Marianne


----------



## Disneymom1218

mphalens said:


> WooHoo!!!  Due to a crazy morning, both of my kids napped today from 2:30-5:45 (don't ask ... it was BAD) ...
> 
> Which meant I had time to clean off the dining room table and SEW!!!
> 
> I had already decided that my first project was going to be a pair of decoupaged jeans for Sheriff Shortstuff ... I found two really cute coordinating dinosaur fabrics on clearance at Walmart last week that I wanted to use ...
> 
> So I sat down, cut everything out (I'd already taken the seams out of the jeans and prepped them) ... pinned it all on ... and sat down at the machine
> 
> I just finished the jeans up about 6:30 ... threw them in the wash ... when they're dry I'll take a pic and post
> But they looked pretty cute!!!
> 
> My two hangups were:
> Deciding what color thread to use to zig zag around each piece
> 
> *How to sew the legs back up after I'd zig zagged on all the fabric pieces (anyone have advice about that???)*



Bolded by me!!

I sew a straight stitch where there was one before and then, since I do not have a serger, I do a zig zag stitch over the edge like it was serged. 

I can't wait to see pics.


----------



## VBAndrea

NiniMorris said:


> Come on...we aren't at 250 YET?  I see how this evil plan is working...you are going to wait until I am not able to get to the computer this weekend and make the move then!
> 
> Well, here is my morning post to do my part to get there!
> 
> I ordered my daughter a small laptop for her Easter present (we are trying to do away with the idea that you have to have candy for Easter...boy is that ever expensive!) I have been tracking it all week.  It was promised delivery by today.  It will definitely be delivered SOMEWHERE today, just not to my house.  The shipper transposed the last bit of my zip code so it is going to another town about 40 miles from here...unfortunately, there IS an actual street with the same name as mine and evidently a number that is the same as mine.
> 
> Hopefully FedEx will be able to figure out that I've called repeatedly to get it corrected and bring it to my house instead... I guess I'll need to make some sort of cute card telling her what she will eventually get!
> 
> 
> OK...now your turn.  Help us move before I have to start getting ready for Easter...meaning cleaning house!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini


At your request Nini I will help move things along -- this is my second post this morning!  

I ordered Tangled for dd And Unstoppable for ds as a part of their Easter basket gifts and I didn't order until Monday and elected free shipping so I'm worried my gifts won't arrive in time.  I have other things for them -- got dd a Bella Sara gift pack and a train calender from Shutterfly for ds so baskets won't be empty.  Those movies better arrive by Monday though so they have something to do on their last day of break other than bug me!  Actaully, dh will be home Monday so that will help.  His last day on his current ship is TODAY!!!!!  YAY!!!!!!  

Just give dd a card with a pic of the laptop -- that's what I'll do if my gifts don't arrive.  And dh's last order form Amazon tracked checked in at our post office on the 13th and we didn't get it until the 18th!  Crappy service!



chellewashere said:


> Wow has everyone been busy this week. I love all the pictures. The outifits are all just to dang adorable!!
> I have managed to royally screw up 2 tops this weeks so I decided I need to step away from the machine for a little bit  Im grabbing all my scrap pieces to try to learn how to work my serger. I dont think it likes me very much
> I have to finish up my daughters Easter outfit today. I made the dress and managed to make her a small purse to go with it so I only have the hairbow left to do and since I have tried for 2 days to make a cute boutique bow I have given up so Im going to make one of those ribbon flower ones to try out instead
> I hope everyone has a fantastic Easter this weekend if I miss getting on before then.


I'm sorry your serger is having PMS today.  Hopefully she'll be better tomorrow.  Mine gave me fits one day rethreading it.  I was about to toss it out the window.  It rethreaded like a dream this morning.
And I'm with you on the bows.  I can make them, but it takes a lot of work.  I really dislike doing bows.


----------



## cogero

I will help too with another post before I go shopping.

Just with a happy post about my boy this morning since I always feel like I am complaining 

When he finally woke up at 8:10 this morning I went to get him. He gave me the biggest grin. Worth it all right there


----------



## Marianne0310

mphalens said:


> Okay!  Excuse my feet in these pics, but here are the decoupaged dinosaur jeans I made for Sheriff Shortstuff this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely learned that straight lines are WAY easier to do a project like this (rather than the rounded edges I used on these dinos) ... and that I like using the multi-shade thread better than a solid (I used blue on one leg and switched to multi-green for the other when I ran out of the blue - way less left on the spool than I thought  )[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi Marianne,
> 
> Those pants are AWESOME!!!
> 
> You did a great job, your son will love them.  I'm not sure if you're planning on got to DTD, but if you do a great place to visit is the T-Rex Restaurant.
> 
> 
> Take care,
> Marianne


----------



## Disneymom1218

mphalens said:


> Okay!  Excuse my feet in these pics, but here are the decoupaged dinosaur jeans I made for Sheriff Shortstuff this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely learned that straight lines are WAY easier to do a project like this (rather than the rounded edges I used on these dinos) ... and that I like using the multi-shade thread better than a solid (I used blue on one leg and switched to multi-green for the other when I ran out of the blue - way less left on the spool than I thought  )



Very Cute. Great Job.


----------



## Marianne0310

NiniMorris said:


> Come on...we aren't at 250 YET?  I see how this evil plan is working...you are going to wait until I am not able to get to the computer this weekend and make the move then!
> 
> Well, here is my morning post to do my part to get there!
> 
> I ordered my daughter a small laptop for her Easter present (we are trying to do away with the idea that you have to have candy for Easter...boy is that ever expensive!) I have been tracking it all week.  It was promised delivery by today.  It will definitely be delivered SOMEWHERE today, just not to my house.  The shipper transposed the last bit of my zip code so it is going to another town about 40 miles from here...unfortunately, there IS an actual street with the same name as mine and evidently a number that is the same as mine.
> 
> Hopefully FedEx will be able to figure out that I've called repeatedly to get it corrected and bring it to my house instead... I guess I'll need to make some sort of cute card telling her what she will eventually get!
> 
> 
> OK...now your turn.  Help us move before I have to start getting ready for Easter...meaning cleaning house!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Hopefully I can help with moving along the pages, I haven't figured out how to multi quote.

Hopefully you will see the FedEx truck today.

Take care,
Marianne


----------



## Marianne0310

Adi12982 said:


> Here's some of my latest stuff (I have to upload pictures from other stuff):
> 
> For my cousin's baby, her birthday was in March:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for my friend to announce she's having #7!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the dresses!
> 
> We are going to Disney Thanksgiving week to celebrate our youngest grandaughters 1st birthday.  Would you mind if used your birthday dress for inspiration?
> 
> How Blessed your friend is to be a mom again.
> 
> Take care,
> Marianne


----------



## MiniGirl

Happy Earth Day....

I thought I'd do my part to help move this thread to 250 before the weekend. Anyway, I made this a couple of years ago for Earth Day. I don't think I ever shared it here though. Sorry about the shadows.






And the back. I did gather the entire back and didn't like it. It was too tight, so I left the gathers in the center only.






And this was a classic Minnie I made awhile back. I wanted to try something new, so I added ruffles to the shirred back. I also made a little clear pouch for a key card or other treasures.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Good morning....will do my part for Nini to get to 250!!!

love all the new outfits! hope everyone has a wonderful Friday! the sun is peaking out through the clouds today!


----------



## DMGeurts

Helping Nini here too!!!  

D~


----------



## MaeB

Doing my part to get to 250!

I was offered a new job yesterday and I am soooooooooo happy!  I've been working minimum wage for about 6 months now and this new position pays more than twice that.  I was really struggling paying rent and credit card bills and student loans and I'm excited to be able to breathe a little money-wise.  I still hate that I won't be using my 6 years of post-secondary education but there are just no jobs in my field right now!

Anyway, the new job starts Tuesday.  The schedule is horrendous (3:30-11:30 Sat-Wed) and it's over an hour away by bus but I'll take it!!

So happy to have today off as I've had a busy week! It was my birthday on Monday and my brother's yesterday.  With Easter on top od that I am so full of sugar right now!! I'm going to get started on a bag that a friend asked me to make her.  If we still haven't moved I'll post pics of the fabrics later.

Happy long weekend, all!


----------



## billwendy

Just for Nini.....


----------



## teresajoy

Granna4679 said:


> I have been playing catch up and finishing up a few orders.  Here is what I worked on this week.
> 
> 
> and the complete outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.



I love these! Especially the Tink outfit!!! 



princesssfws said:


> I keep thinking I'm done with outfits for our May trip and then either myself or DH comes up w/ something.  I made this gem shirt for my older dds and myself to wear when the baby wears her Aurora dress and my ds and DH wear the Princess Protection Agency shirts I ordered off of etsy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made this taggie for the baby b/c she loves the one my mom made but I thought she needed a Disney one for WDW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now my dh told me I need to make an outfit for the baby to wear to 'Ohanas - he plans of buying outfits for everyone else while at WDW.



These are so cute!!!!! I love that taggie blanket!



Adi12982 said:


> Here's some of my latest stuff (I have to upload pictures from other stuff):
> 
> For my cousin's baby, her birthday was in March:


These dresses are really cute. I like the embroidery on the collar of the Precious Dress! And, congratulations to your friend!!!!! How wonderful for her and her family! The dress you made is so cute, I love it!



billwendy said:


> Teresa - is this what you were thinking of ????


Thank you Wendy!!!!  I was trying to figure out if I should make a yoke on the skirt part and attach it to the top or just go all the way up, like this is. This looks really cute! 





cogero said:


> Saying prayers Wendy.
> 
> My little guy fell asleep at 6:35 on the couch so I sat there and cuddled with him until I put him to bed. I just feel for this child so much. He has not had a normal day since birth. I am heading to bed myself since I am sure he will be up early.



  You are such a good Mommy. 



billwendy said:


> Thanks for the prayers!
> Update is that Zach is home from the ER and they don't think his nose is broken, but it is too swollen to xray right now. So they sent him home, and they are to watch it and if its still super swollen on Monday, he has to go back in. Thank Goodness!!!!!



I hope he is ok. Poor kid. 



GlassSlippers said:


> I didn't sew these jeans, but I did paint them. Here's the link to the pictures:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...938320823114.2114319.1395186633&type=1&ref=nf
> 
> I hope it works!
> 
> For those of you who sell on Etsy, do you think theremight be a market for something like this?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



I can't see the picture, but I wanted you to know I read your post. 



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> We are headed to Disney on Ice tomorrow and I finally got DD's dress made!  She picked out the fabrics and trim.



She did a great job designing the dress!!! I love those fabrics and the applique! 



Ericandjenng said:


> Hi Everyone!  Sorry I haven't been on in awhile.  Had some projects to do.  Entered our daughter in her first pageant--she won "best dressed" in her age division and had all those everyday things going on to get caught back up on.  And now it's time to get a project for an unofficial give done, plus two projects for a co-worker and the 1st grade teachers... Then I have to do the next dress and theme-wear (nautical) for DD's next pageant.
> 
> But here are pics of her pageant dress and theme-wear (Flower Power Retro Wear).  I didn't realize when I started making her dress and adding the decorative touches how much it looked like Cinderella's dress until my BFF pointed it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry the middle pic is so big, I kept trying to get it smaller and no matter what I tried, nothing worked)



Funny you would apologize for the big pictures, I was going to ask you if you could please post them bigger. They are really small now. 

What I can see looks absolutely adorable though!!! No wonder she won best dressed! 



mphalens said:


> Okay!  Excuse my feet in these pics, but here are the decoupaged dinosaur jeans I made for Sheriff Shortstuff this afternoon



They turned out great!!!! 



NiniMorris said:


> Come on...we aren't at 250 YET?  I see how this evil plan is working...you are going to wait until I am not able to get to the computer this weekend and make the move then!
> 
> Well, here is my morning post to do my part to get there!
> 
> I ordered my daughter a small laptop for her Easter present (we are trying to do away with the idea that you have to have candy for Easter...boy is that ever expensive!) I have been tracking it all week.  It was promised delivery by today.  It will definitely be delivered SOMEWHERE today, just not to my house.  The shipper transposed the last bit of my zip code so it is going to another town about 40 miles from here...unfortunately, there IS an actual street with the same name as mine and evidently a number that is the same as mine.
> 
> Hopefully FedEx will be able to figure out that I've called repeatedly to get it corrected and bring it to my house instead... I guess I'll need to make some sort of cute card telling her what she will eventually get!
> 
> 
> OK...now your turn.  Help us move before I have to start getting ready for Easter...meaning cleaning house!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Oh wow, that is a pain! I hope they get it to you soon!!!

Hey, it's pizza night, so don't get too chatty between 5-11 PM!



mphalens said:


> Ugh!!!!  That stinks about the zip code mess up!!!!  I've been waiting and waiting for my son's new carseat to arrive (I did a study for Britax and they pay in carseats  ) and it's been WEEKS because the pattern I ordered was on backorder  They were super nice about updating me (no tracking number though) but I'd pretty much given up ... then the lady contacted me to say it was on backorder AGAIN and it'd be the middle of MAY before I'd get it so if I wanted to pick another pattern I could have it in two days ... so I had DS pick out a different one and then that night the doorbell rang ... it was UPS dropping off the original carseat  Apparently they filled my order with the very few they got in ... she emailed me the next morning to say I should have it in a day or so and I emailed her to tell her it had already arrived
> 
> Anyway!  If the laptop doesn't arrive in time, what about making her a quilted case for it?  I have a sleeve for my laptop and I LOVE it ... and I bet you could make something REALLY cute
> I even found a list with LOTS of different tutorials for you
> http://tipnut.com/laptop-sleeves-cases/



That is so neat that you are getting a Britax!!!! How did tyou get that?



MiniGirl said:


> Happy Earth Day....
> 
> I thought I'd do my part to help move this thread to 250 before the weekend. Anyway, I made this a couple of years ago for Earth Day. I don't think I ever shared it here though. Sorry about the shadows.



Eva, I always love seeing your gorgeous creations!!! These are so beautiful!


----------



## NiniMorris

OK...thought I'd show my age a bit here...I just downloaded The Monkees Greatest Hits...it is making the housecleaning go a bit easier.  Just hope I don't wake hubby up (he works nights) with my wee bit off key singing at the top of my lungs!

Needed something to lift my mood today!



Nini


Miss you Mom!


----------



## aboveH20

cogero said:


> I will help too with another post before I go shopping.
> 
> Just with a happy post about my boy this morning since I always feel like I am complaining
> 
> When he finally woke up at 8:10 this morning I went to get him. He gave me the biggest grin. Worth it all right there



   



MiniGirl said:


> Happy Earth Day....
> 
> I thought I'd do my part to help move this thread to 250 before the weekend. Anyway, I made this a couple of years ago for Earth Day. I don't think I ever shared it here though. Sorry about the shadows.



Beautiful.



NiniMorris said:


> OK...thought I'd show my age a bit here...I just downloaded The Monkees Greatest Hits...it is making the housecleaning go a bit easier.  Just hope I don't wake hubby up (he works nights) with my wee bit off key singing at the top of my lungs!



I'll show my age, too.  I was reading my mother's newsletter from her church telling about a lunch for seniors.  It said if you remember 5¢ candy bars you're a senior.  I remember 5¢ candy bars.


----------



## NiniMorris

aboveH20 said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll show my age, too.  I was reading my mother's newsletter from her church telling about a lunch for seniors.  It said if you remember 5¢ candy bars you're a senior.  I remember 5¢ candy bars.



How about going to the store, getting a 5cent candy bar, a ten cent coke, and drinking it there so you could get your 3 cent deposit back!

Nini


----------



## livndisney

NiniMorris said:


> OK...thought I'd show my age a bit here...I just downloaded The Monkees Greatest Hits...it is making the housecleaning go a bit easier.  Just hope I don't wake hubby up (he works nights) with my wee bit off key singing at the top of my lungs!
> 
> Needed something to lift my mood today!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> 
> Miss you Mom!





The Monkees have NOTHING to do with age! M was rocking out to them at 5  We have shared the front row with MANY teens at the Flower Power concerts to see Davy Jones.

Needless to say I LOVE the Monkees!


----------



## Marianne0310

MaeB said:


> Doing my part to get to 250!
> 
> I was offered a new job yesterday and I am soooooooooo happy!  I've been working minimum wage for about 6 months now and this new position pays more than twice that.  I was really struggling paying rent and credit card bills and student loans and I'm excited to be able to breathe a little money-wise.  I still hate that I won't be using my 6 years of post-secondary education but there are just no jobs in my field right now!
> 
> Anyway, the new job starts Tuesday.  The schedule is horrendous (3:30-11:30 Sat-Wed) and it's over an hour away by bus but I'll take it!!
> 
> So happy to have today off as I've had a busy week! It was my birthday on Monday and my brother's yesterday.  With Easter on top od that I am so full of sugar right now!! I'm going to get started on a bag that a friend asked me to make her.  If we still haven't moved I'll post pics of the fabrics later.
> 
> Happy long weekend, all!



Congratulations on your new job! 

Happy Belated Birthday to you and your brother.


----------



## livndisney

Some where in this house are dozens of plastic eggs. I saw them when we moved. I saw them last week. I just bought more last weekend "just in case". Do you think I can find one single egg now that I need them?


----------



## NiniMorris

livndisney said:


> The Monkees have NOTHING to do with age! M was rocking out to them at 5  We have shared the front row with MANY teens at the Flower Power concerts to see Davy Jones.
> 
> Needless to say I LOVE the Monkees!



My kids grew up listening to the Monkees and watching the tv show in reruns.  My 33 year old son called me extremely excited a few weeks ago...the Monkees are having a concert in Atlanta in a few months.  I'm not sure, but I think he is going to surprise me with tickets on Sunday...hoping anyway.  Otherwise I have to spring for them myself!

Nini


----------



## jessica52877

Since I am trying to shop around for the best price on a new machine and no one makes that easy. Can you guys share your experiences and costs for your new machines from the local places. It is a freakin' drive to all them nearby and the one I really want to go to takes 2 hours!! There is some other place that will sell me one, but they don't do repairs right there and I don't really like that! 

I guess I am more or less looking at 1250d or 2800d because I want another one for the long haul. I don't really care about hoop size funny enough and more or less want it to sew nicely! LOL! And I really need to buy it NOW, as in an hour ago!!


----------



## livndisney

For Nini-

Since you got me all Monkees nostalgic.....

Six years ago next month, I was sitting at a Davy Jones concert, about to set out on my wildest adventure yet. I was holding a picture of a little face in a heart keychain. I was nervous, well scared to death is actually more like it. And then I heard "I am believer".   "I couldn't leave her if I tried"


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

I'm trying to help out with the move....I haven't moved with you guys yet!


----------



## GlassSlippers

VBAndrea said:


> Whaa!!!  I can't get the link to work!  FB links work only about 40% of the time for me.



Lets try this instead:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=32366091&l=73d0bed20d&id=1395186633


----------



## Loodlow

aboveH20 said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll show my age, too.  I was reading my mother's newsletter from her church telling about a lunch for seniors.  It said if you remember 5¢ candy bars you're a senior.  I remember 5¢ candy bars.



Me too! I remember when I worked at McDonalds, a Big Mac, large fries, and large coke was 1.68!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Ok doing my part, and a good sized vent here too...

Here's the vent.  I sent my Dyson vac in for repair, it wouldn't suck things up from the bottom, but the wand still worked when I pulled it out.  I couldn't find the clog, so it went to the Dr.  This guy, or starting with his father at lease, has been in the same business location for 30+ years.  He said 3-4 days, but I never got a call, so I stopped in after 3 weeks (I was out of town one of the weeks) and he said it must be done.  Then he couldnt find it...I had to describe the machine.  I had my reciept, but it didn't have  number on it that matched the machine, it was just a printer paper reciept.  He finally found it, proved that it worked, I paid and took it home.  We used it for the first time today, and it does work, but smells so bad I can't stand it...like someone used it to clean up milk or something equally as sour.  I took a closer look, it's the same Dyson type, but when I took it apart to see if the filter looked like it was new or my old one with a tear on the rubber part (still worked, I just accidently tore it a few months ago when removing to clean it)  The tear wasnt there, and the filter was definitely there when the real owner used it to get up something yucky, it was all sticky inside.  I called the shop to b*tch, but they've taken a long weekend for the holiday.  GRRRR   I left to go to Target to buy a new vac...this house needs serious cleaning, and that was my plan for the day.  The majority of the downstairs is Pergo, and my little Swiffer vac just can't handle the job.  I found a lightweight Hoover, that I've now used on the whole house, and decided I like better than the beastly Dyson!   I'm still going to pursue getting my real machine back, and just keep it upstairs.


----------



## mphalens

teresajoy said:


> That is so neat that you are getting a Britax!!!! How did tyou get that?




Britax's USA facility is actually around the corner from my house (technically it's in Ft Mill, SC, but I live on the NC/SC line in Charlotte) ... I got on an advisory board (after trying for many years to do so!!!) and when you do a focus group for them you can either get paid cash (but only $50-100) or you can pick the carseat of your choice!!!!  Of course I'll take the carseat!!!!

So I just got a new Frontier85 in Onyx for DS#1 ... have to install it in DH's car and take out the Nautilus that's about to expire (if it hasn't already -I can't see the sticker with it installed  )...


Um, I used to watch The Monkees on tv ... with an antennae ... every day after school ... I LOVED the Monkees!!!!  And I'll be 32 this May 

Who can point me in the right direction for Star Wars fabrics???  I haven't seen any at Hobby Lobby, Walmart or Hancock ...

I'm very happy with how the decoupaged dinosaur jeans came out for DS#2 (he wore them to an egg hunt today and got lots of compliments) but he wants a matching t-shirt (the plain red t doesn't cut it for him apparently  ) ... so I've read the tutorial 100 times for "hand appliqued" designs ... but I'm scared to try it on my own!!!  I think I'm going to pick up the interfacing though ...


----------



## Blyssfull

NiniMorris said:


> OK...thought I'd show my age a bit here...I just downloaded The Monkees Greatest Hits...it is making the housecleaning go a bit easier.  Just hope I don't wake hubby up (he works nights) with my wee bit off key singing at the top of my lungs!
> 
> Needed something to lift my mood today!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini




I remember when I was little watching the Monkee's TV show. I loved it!! And gosh, I have no idea how old I was but I know I was too young to have the crush on Davy that I did. Those are good memories! My kids call my MIL Nene, I think it's soo cute!! 



Thanks for the info on the pattern. You ladies are really wonderful to share all of your wisdom with us newcomers and to be so helpful. I can't really express in words the gratitude I have for y'all. I wish there was a way to give back! :/



Chiara-- my heart really goes out to you. You're in my thoughts and prayers. I can't even watch St. Jude commercials without still crying like crazy over the loss of my nephew. I would love to volunteer at a Children's hospital or Ronald McDonald House but I just don't think I could do it. So, that you can sit and watch to learn as much as you can to benefit your son is a true act of perseverance. You're a great mom.


Hope everyone has a blessed Easter!!


----------



## GlassSlippers

Loodlow said:


> Me too! I remember when I worked at McDonalds, a Big Mac, large fries, and large coke was 1.68!



Remember the "change back from your dollar" McDonald's commercials? The guy rummaged in his pockets for coins and had just $1. He ordered two cheeseburgers, a small order of fries and a small (what is now child size) coke and was given change back. Can't do that any more!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## branmuffin

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Ok doing my part, and a good sized vent here too...
> 
> Here's the vent.  I sent my Dyson vac in for repair, it wouldn't suck things up from the bottom, but the wand still worked when I pulled it out.  I couldn't find the clog, so it went to the Dr.  This guy, or starting with his father at lease, has been in the same business location for 30+ years.  He said 3-4 days, but I never got a call, so I stopped in after 3 weeks (I was out of town one of the weeks) and he said it must be done.  Then he couldnt find it...I had to describe the machine.  I had my reciept, but it didn't have  number on it that matched the machine, it was just a printer paper reciept.  He finally found it, proved that it worked, I paid and took it home.  We used it for the first time today, and it does work, but smells so bad I can't stand it...like someone used it to clean up milk or something equally as sour.  I took a closer look, it's the same Dyson type, but when I took it apart to see if the filter looked like it was new or my old one with a tear on the rubber part (still worked, I just accidently tore it a few months ago when removing to clean it)  The tear wasnt there, and the filter was definitely there when the real owner used it to get up something yucky, it was all sticky inside.  I called the shop to b*tch, but they've taken a long weekend for the holiday.  GRRRR   I left to go to Target to buy a new vac...this house needs serious cleaning, and that was my plan for the day.  The majority of the downstairs is Pergo, and my little Swiffer vac just can't handle the job.  I found a lightweight Hoover, that I've now used on the whole house, and decided I like better than the beastly Dyson!   I'm still going to pursue getting my real machine back, and just keep it upstairs.




Nanci- that is a tough break about your Dyson. I borrowed my Bro & SIL's Dyson this week while they're out of town thinking I would get my carpets really clean. When I went to use it, it made the loudest awful noise! I asked her about it (I was afraid I'd broken her $500 vacuum ) She said it is always that loud! I've wanted one, but now I'm thinking...maybe not. Good luck getting yours back and in good shape!


----------



## kidneygirl

mphalens said:


> I'm very happy with how the decoupaged dinosaur jeans came out for DS#2 (he wore them to an egg hunt today and got lots of compliments) but he wants a matching t-shirt (the plain red t doesn't cut it for him apparently  ) ... so I've read the tutorial 100 times for "hand appliqued" designs ... but I'm scared to try it on my own!!!  I think I'm going to pick up the interfacing though ...



My offer still stands...you're more than welcome to come over and I can help you.   And you can show me how you did the dinosaur pants!!  They are so cute!


----------



## tmh0206

just read on fb that some evil lady is trying to blackmail bows and clothes about her licensed characters...if she doesnt pay her she will turn her in!  I can't believe someone would stoop that low, but I guess they will and have.


----------



## princesssfws

I finished up the last outfit for our May trip.  This is for dinner at 'Ohanas.  I need to stop looking here and etsy b/c I keep adding things I need to make.

Here's Little Miss C modeling:





And on the hanger:





Thanks for looking and for all the inspiration you all provide.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

tmh0206 said:


> just read on fb that some evil lady is trying to blackmail bows and clothes about her licensed characters...if she doesnt pay her she will turn her in!  I can't believe someone would stoop that low, but I guess they will and have.



I placed my order today.  If it ends up being all bluff on the nasty lady's part Adrienne will  have a good run today, I placed my order, lol.  I hope it all works out for her, I'd hate to see anyone in trouble.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

princesssfws said:


> I finished up the last outfit for our May trip.  This is for dinner at 'Ohanas.  I need to stop looking here and etsy b/c I keep adding things I need to make.
> 
> Here's Little Miss C modeling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on the hanger:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking and for all the inspiration you all provide.




What a cutie!  Shes grown up so much since the pic in your siggy.  The dress is nice too, but the baby is cuter.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Oh, in case anyone is wondering, yes, I do know how to multi quote, but its a challenge on the iPad   Plus,this helps us get to the move faster! we've got 9 pages (plus a few posts) to get to 250...I bet we can do it by tonight if we really try.


----------



## branmuffin

So, hopefully, I'll do this right and put the picture in. What better time to add a pic when we are trying to fill up the pages.  This was my first Simply Sweet dress for my DD5. I think it's going to be her Easter dress. It's a little big, but I think I can take some tucks in it. Also, disregard the model's crazy hair: it was early in the morning. Here goes:

http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/216090_10150560359210557_637540556_18289942

http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/206854_10150560362515557_637540556_18289952


----------



## branmuffin

ok, so I did not do that correctly. I guess I'll go back to the first page and read the directions again.


----------



## NiniMorris

GlassSlippers said:


> Remember the "change back from your dollar" McDonald's commercials? The guy rummaged in his pockets for coins and had just $1. He ordered two cheeseburgers, a small order of fries and a small (what is now child size) coke and was given change back. Can't do that any more!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



In 1973, when I was a rising senior, I went to Florida with a church group.  We ate at McDonald's 2 meals a day using the "quarter back" meal deal going on...cheeseburger, coke and fries for .75!


...now a happy meal is close to $4!

If the Fedex man is coming it will be within the next little while.  It is supposedly on the truck for delivery.  we will see!

I've got so much stuff I need to be doing...but so far I have only managed to vacuum the living room!  Sheesh!


Nini


----------



## cogero

Just back from shopping with my Mom and Kids. I bought lots of fabric in Joanns and some in Walmart.

I found some Tink and Fairies for DD along with some Buzz fabric for DS.

We had fun and went to Friendly;s toom

My mom was so happy today because J gave her a hug spontaneously.

OH and my mom bought me a universal carrying case for my sewing machine since I have bringing it to work.

I had a really great time with them today.


----------



## NiniMorris

I feel like singing...my daughter's package has arrived!  So Happy...now on to the rest of the stuff I have to worry with!  LOL


Nini


----------



## chellewashere

GlassSlippers said:


> Remember the "change back from your dollar" McDonald's commercials? The guy rummaged in his pockets for coins and had just $1. He ordered two cheeseburgers, a small order of fries and a small (what is now child size) coke and was given change back. Can't do that any more!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



I just got my DD a happy meal today. Plain cheeseburger with mayo. Got charged .50 for the mayo


----------



## cogero

NiniMorris said:


> I feel like singing...my daughter's package has arrived!  So Happy...now on to the rest of the stuff I have to worry with!  LOL
> 
> 
> Nini



oh that is fabulous.

I have to go and start dinner for the family we are having pasta  and I need to make the sauce.


----------



## woodkins

tmh0206 said:


> just read on fb that some evil lady is trying to blackmail bows and clothes about her licensed characters...if she doesnt pay her she will turn her in!  I can't believe someone would stoop that low, but I guess they will and have.



I posted on her page, but if I were her I would take down all of the licensed images asap. A few years back I had handpainted a Seuss cat in the hat set for Gianna to wear to school for Seuss day. After she outgrew it I listed it as a resell & didn't even use Seuss in any of the titles or descriptions. Not only was it turned in but I was contacted by Seuss' lawyers and slapped with a cease and desist order. Disney is also very stringent with people selling likenesses of their characters. It can be a very costly penalty if it goes that far. I agree that the blackmailing person is evil and horrible, but the reality is that she can be facing a lot of problems by selling these and if the woman does turn her in it could be opening up a huge can of worms that I wouldn't wish on anyone.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Speaking of Davy Jones, i've been to see him a million times. By BF LOVES the Monkees. I alwyas enjoyed thier shows. But Davey can be a "little" moody at times. I've seen him stop singing during a show and give people crap because he was singing! 



Adi12982 said:


> Anyone else have issues with the hobby lobby website?  It keeps timing out - both on firefox and IE for me, FRUSTRATING!  Also, anyone have 40% off coupon codes for them online?  THANKS!



After Anita mentioned them yesterday, I googled and found them on FB. It said thier website was having trouble. 



Ericandjenng said:


> Hi Everyone!  Sorry I haven't been on in awhile.  Had some projects to do.  Entered our daughter in her first pageant--she won "best dressed" in her age division and had all those everyday things going on to get caught back up on.  And now it's time to get a project for an unofficial give done, plus two projects for a co-worker and the 1st grade teachers... Then I have to do the next dress and theme-wear (nautical) for DD's next pageant.
> 
> But here are pics of her pageant dress and theme-wear (Flower Power Retro Wear).  I didn't realize when I started making her dress and adding the decorative touches how much it looked like Cinderella's dress until my BFF pointed it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry the middle pic is so big, I kept trying to get it smaller and no matter what I tried, nothing worked)



We like big pictures. 



NiniMorris said:


> Come on...we aren't at 250 YET?  I see how this evil plan is working...you are going to wait until I am not able to get to the computer this weekend and make the move then!
> 
> Well, here is my morning post to do my part to get there!
> 
> I ordered my daughter a small laptop for her Easter present (we are trying to do away with the idea that you have to have candy for Easter...boy is that ever expensive!) I have been tracking it all week.  It was promised delivery by today.  It will definitely be delivered SOMEWHERE today, just not to my house.  The shipper transposed the last bit of my zip code so it is going to another town about 40 miles from here...unfortunately, there IS an actual street with the same name as mine and evidently a number that is the same as mine.
> 
> Hopefully FedEx will be able to figure out that I've called repeatedly to get it corrected and bring it to my house instead... I guess I'll need to make some sort of cute card telling her what she will eventually get!
> 
> 
> OK...now your turn.  Help us move before I have to start getting ready for Easter...meaning cleaning house!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



My Mom was known to put a picture in an envelope when something didn't come. lol!!



NiniMorris said:


> How about going to the store, getting a 5cent candy bar, a ten cent coke, and drinking it there so you could get your 3 cent deposit back!
> 
> Nini



When we were kids, my Dad would take us to my Uncles Sub shop. They had a penny candy. We were allowed to get a really tiny bag, and get 10cents worth of candy.


----------



## VBAndrea

GlassSlippers said:


> Lets try this instead:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=32366091&l=73d0bed20d&id=1395186633


Very cute!  I've painted a similar Goofy for a luggage tag, only mine wasn't that detailed.  Painting is great for characters you can't find fabrics of.  I applique too, but I can't do small details.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Ok doing my part, and a good sized vent here too...
> 
> Here's the vent.  I sent my Dyson vac in for repair, it wouldn't suck things up from the bottom, but the wand still worked when I pulled it out.  I couldn't find the clog, so it went to the Dr.  This guy, or starting with his father at lease, has been in the same business location for 30+ years.  He said 3-4 days, but I never got a call, so I stopped in after 3 weeks (I was out of town one of the weeks) and he said it must be done.  Then he couldnt find it...I had to describe the machine.  I had my reciept, but it didn't have  number on it that matched the machine, it was just a printer paper reciept.  He finally found it, proved that it worked, I paid and took it home.  We used it for the first time today, and it does work, but smells so bad I can't stand it...like someone used it to clean up milk or something equally as sour.  I took a closer look, it's the same Dyson type, but when I took it apart to see if the filter looked like it was new or my old one with a tear on the rubber part (still worked, I just accidently tore it a few months ago when removing to clean it)  The tear wasnt there, and the filter was definitely there when the real owner used it to get up something yucky, it was all sticky inside.  I called the shop to b*tch, but they've taken a long weekend for the holiday.  GRRRR   I left to go to Target to buy a new vac...this house needs serious cleaning, and that was my plan for the day.  The majority of the downstairs is Pergo, and my little Swiffer vac just can't handle the job.  I found a lightweight Hoover, that I've now used on the whole house, and decided I like better than the beastly Dyson!   I'm still going to pursue getting my real machine back, and just keep it upstairs.


OMG!  I would be fuming!



mphalens said:


> Who can point me in the right direction for Star Wars fabrics???  I haven't seen any at Hobby Lobby, Walmart or Hancock ...
> 
> I'm very happy with how the decoupaged dinosaur jeans came out for DS#2 (he wore them to an egg hunt today and got lots of compliments) but he wants a matching t-shirt (the plain red t doesn't cut it for him apparently  ) ... so I've read the tutorial 100 times for "hand appliqued" designs ... but I'm scared to try it on my own!!!  I think I'm going to pick up the interfacing though ...


Do you have more than Walmart with fabric.  I would have sworn one of our Walmarts ahd some (I could be wrong though).  Our two Wally's with fabric are very different.  One has two, yes two, Disney prints -- a Pooh and a Tiana.  The other has close to 20!



princesssfws said:


> I finished up the last outfit for our May trip.  This is for dinner at 'Ohanas.  I need to stop looking here and etsy b/c I keep adding things I need to make.
> 
> Here's Little Miss C modeling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on the hanger:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking and for all the inspiration you all provide.


Adorable!  And I really love that fabric.  



NiniMorris said:


> I feel like singing...my daughter's package has arrived!  So Happy...now on to the rest of the stuff I have to worry with!  LOL
> 
> 
> Nini


YAY!  Now sing really loud so my package from Amazon arrives tomorrow!



woodkins said:


> I posted on her page, but if I were her I would take down all of the licensed images asap. A few years back I had handpainted a Seuss cat in the hat set for Gianna to wear to school for Seuss day. After she outgrew it I listed it as a resell & didn't even use Seuss in any of the titles or descriptions. Not only was it turned in but I was contacted by Seuss' lawyers and slapped with a cease and desist order. Disney is also very stringent with people selling likenesses of their characters. It can be a very costly penalty if it goes that far. I agree that the blackmailing person is evil and horrible, but the reality is that she can be facing a lot of problems by selling these and if the woman does turn her in it could be opening up a huge can of worms that I wouldn't wish on anyone.


That is insane.  I can't believe that happened to you!  Whay are there so many evil people in this world?!


----------



## mphalens

kidneygirl said:


> My offer still stands...you're more than welcome to come over and I can help you.   And you can show me how you did the dinosaur pants!!  They are so cute!



You are SO on!!!!  I bought the interfacing and stabilizer today ... but don't have a teflon sheet ... 

The jeans were pretty easy ... time consuming, but not difficult 



Who knows of a good place to get a Universal Sewing Machine case???  My machine is a Singer 401 A and it lives in a sewing table (but can come out) ... so I don't have a case for it and really want one, especially since I already told my mom it's coming with me this summer to Rhode Island


----------



## mphalens

VBAndrea said:


> Do you have more than Walmart with fabric.  I would have sworn one of our Walmarts ahd some (I could be wrong though).  Our two Wally's with fabric are very different.  One has two, yes two, Disney prints -- a Pooh and a Tiana.  The other has close to 20!



We do ... Hmm - anyone on the East-side of Charlotte seen any Star Wars fabrics at those Walmarts????  It's a drive I don't make often but can ... 
Marianne????  I think you were just at Galleria and Monroe, weren't you???


----------



## Marianne0310

mphalens said:


> We do ... Hmm - anyone on the East-side of Charlotte seen any Star Wars fabrics at those Walmarts????  It's a drive I don't make often but can ...
> Marianne????  I think you were just at Galleria and Monroe, weren't you???



Hi Marianne,

I went to both the Monroe and the Galleria Walmart's in the past couple of weeks, they didn't have any Star Wars at either store.  We're going to breakfast at the Arboretum tomorrow. I'll take a look at that Walmart, they used to have a really good selection of fabric, but I haven't been there in a while.

Marianne


----------



## mphalens

Marianne0310 said:


> Hi Marianne,
> 
> I went to both the Monroe and the Galleria Walmart's in the past couple of weeks, they didn't have any Star Wars at either store.  We're going to breakfast at the Arboretum tomorrow. I'll take a look at that Walmart, they used to have a really good selection of fabric, but I haven't been there in a while.
> 
> Marianne




You rock!


----------



## jessica52877

Star Wars fabric is pretty old but was from walmart. It is even pretty hard to find online right now, but can be found if you are willing to pay. Of course, they could have come out with new in the past couple of weeks and I wouldn't know it. 

Not sure what you wanted to use it for but sometimes sheets will work. 

I would LOVE a free britax for being on their panel!! Have you ever been to one of their sales they have there? I just wondered if they were worth going. I assume if you were close enough they would be.


----------



## VBAndrea

mphalens said:


> We do ... Hmm - anyone on the East-side of Charlotte seen any Star Wars fabrics at those Walmarts????  It's a drive I don't make often but can ...
> Marianne????  I think you were just at Galleria and Monroe, weren't you???


I just looked on line for Star Wars fabric and there is zilch.  Etsy has 1/2 yard for $8.  Maybe I was imagining things that I saw it at Walmart.  Shoot -- I wanted some for a BG!  I will be going some time within the next week so I will be sure to look.  But based on what I'm NOT finding on line I am now wondering if it was something else I saw -- I'm not into Star Wars at all so I never paid that much attention.  Maybe it was something Superheroes I was thinking. There is a chance I'll actually go tomorrow, so I promise I will report back.


----------



## mphalens

jessica52877 said:


> Star Wars fabric is pretty old but was from walmart. It is even pretty hard to find online right now, but can be found if you are willing to pay. Of course, they could have come out with new in the past couple of weeks and I wouldn't know it.
> 
> Not sure what you wanted to use it for but sometimes sheets will work.
> 
> I would LOVE a free britax for being on their panel!! Have you ever been to one of their sales they have there? I just wondered if they were worth going. I assume if you were close enough they would be.




Sheets might work ... I want to make shorts and upcycle some jeans ... 

Britax has had TWO warehouse sales in the last 6 years (and swear up and down they never will again) ... I missed the first one (and we were broke at the time too) but I was 10th in line for the 2nd one ... I bought a Couture Marathon 65 for 50-60% off retail (can't remember ... it was MAYBE $140) ad I bought 2 additional covers -one Roundabout and one Marathon... the covers were CHEAP!  I think total that day I spent $180?  It was AWESOME!

I have been trying everything to get on this parent panel since I first learned about it 4 years ago ... I've been to one study so far (and one other thing but it didn't pay) ... it's pretty cool... 

My favorite thing is that every month Britax does a carseat check with TONS of car seat techs ... my car is a PITA to install carseats in (it will generally hold 3 across the backseat, but  getting them installed properly is HARD) because there's no "give" to the seat ... so they installed DS#1's seat FOR me   And now I won't take it out


----------



## ellenbenny

VBAndrea said:


> I just looked on line for Star Wars fabric and there is zilch.  Etsy has 1/2 yard for $8.  Maybe I was imagining things that I saw it at Walmart.  Shoot -- I wanted some for a BG!  I will be going some time within the next week so I will be sure to look.  But based on what I'm NOT finding on line I am now wondering if it was something else I saw -- I'm not into Star Wars at all so I never paid that much attention.  Maybe it was something Superheroes I was thinking. There is a chance I'll actually go tomorrow, so I promise I will report back.



Andrea, I have some star wars.  How much do you need?  I will take a picture in a minute.


----------



## chellewashere

Ericandjenng said:


> Hi Everyone!  Sorry I haven't been on in awhile.  Had some projects to do.  Entered our daughter in her first pageant--she won "best dressed" in her age division and had all those everyday things going on to get caught back up on.  And now it's time to get a project for an unofficial give done, plus two projects for a co-worker and the 1st grade teachers... Then I have to do the next dress and theme-wear (nautical) for DD's next pageant.
> 
> But here are pics of her pageant dress and theme-wear (Flower Power Retro Wear).  I didn't realize when I started making her dress and adding the decorative touches how much it looked like Cinderella's dress until my BFF pointed it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry the middle pic is so big, I kept trying to get it smaller and no matter what I tried, nothing worked)


Beautiful love the natural pageant...lovely


mphalens said:


> Okay!  Excuse my feet in these pics, but here are the decoupaged dinosaur jeans I made for Sheriff Shortstuff this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely learned that straight lines are WAY easier to do a project like this (rather than the rounded edges I used on these dinos) ... and that I like using the multi-shade thread better than a solid (I used blue on one leg and switched to multi-green for the other when I ran out of the blue - way less left on the spool than I thought  )


These came out so awesome. I saw some Valentine day design ones that I fell in love with


VBAndrea said:


> At your request Nini I will help move things along -- this is my second post this morning!
> 
> I ordered Tangled for dd And Unstoppable for ds as a part of their Easter basket gifts and I didn't order until Monday and elected free shipping so I'm worried my gifts won't arrive in time.  I have other things for them -- got dd a Bella Sara gift pack and a train calender from Shutterfly for ds so baskets won't be empty.  Those movies better arrive by Monday though so they have something to do on their last day of break other than bug me!  Actaully, dh will be home Monday so that will help.  His last day on his current ship is TODAY!!!!!  YAY!!!!!!
> 
> Just give dd a card with a pic of the laptop -- that's what I'll do if my gifts don't arrive.  And dh's last order form Amazon tracked checked in at our post office on the 13th and we didn't get it until the 18th!  Crappy service!
> 
> 
> I'm sorry your serger is having PMS today.  Hopefully she'll be better tomorrow.  Mine gave me fits one day rethreading it.  I was about to toss it out the window.  It rethreaded like a dream this morning.
> And I'm with you on the bows.  I can make them, but it takes a lot of work.  I really dislike doing bows.


I think its more owner error vs. serger. I will figure this thing out one of these days.


MiniGirl said:


> Happy Earth Day....
> 
> I thought I'd do my part to help move this thread to 250 before the weekend. Anyway, I made this a couple of years ago for Earth Day. I don't think I ever shared it here though. Sorry about the shadows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back. I did gather the entire back and didn't like it. It was too tight, so I left the gathers in the center only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was a classic Minnie I made awhile back. I wanted to try something new, so I added ruffles to the shirred back. I also made a little clear pouch for a key card or other treasures.


Love how you did the back. And super in love with the minnie


MaeB said:


> Doing my part to get to 250!
> 
> I was offered a new job yesterday and I am soooooooooo happy!  I've been working minimum wage for about 6 months now and this new position pays more than twice that.  I was really struggling paying rent and credit card bills and student loans and I'm excited to be able to breathe a little money-wise.  I still hate that I won't be using my 6 years of post-secondary education but there are just no jobs in my field right now!
> 
> Anyway, the new job starts Tuesday.  The schedule is horrendous (3:30-11:30 Sat-Wed) and it's over an hour away by bus but I'll take it!!
> 
> So happy to have today off as I've had a busy week! It was my birthday on Monday and my brother's yesterday.  With Easter on top od that I am so full of sugar right now!! I'm going to get started on a bag that a friend asked me to make her.  If we still haven't moved I'll post pics of the fabrics later.
> 
> Happy long weekend, all!


Congrats on a new job...that is so terrific


princesssfws said:


> I finished up the last outfit for our May trip.  This is for dinner at 'Ohanas.  I need to stop looking here and etsy b/c I keep adding things I need to make.
> 
> Here's Little Miss C modeling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on the hanger:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking and for all the inspiration you all provide.


BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## ellenbenny

Here is the star wars fabric I have, let me know if you want me to send you some, I bought it on ebay a while back, but I didn't pay a whole lot for it.


----------



## chellewashere

My part to help move it along
Easter outfit done w/ purse and bow














the bow I used to thin of ribbon but I made it with the colors I had


----------



## VBAndrea

ellenbenny said:


> Andrea, I have some star wars.  How much do you need?  I will take a picture in a minute.



I will PM you in a minute...


----------



## chellewashere

And just to add more pages. My DD thinks the Easter Bunny (who is large and walks around on his 2 legs) sends out "scouts" to make sure she is is being good and to stake out good places to put the eggs. She snapped this today when a "scout" was outside of our front door under our Japanese Maple


----------



## Marianne0310

chellewashere said:


> My part to help move it along
> Easter outfit done w/ purse and bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job on the dress, purse and bow. Your daughter is beautiful, how cute that she thinks the Easter Bunny sent out a scout.


----------



## billwendy

And we have another STAR WARS lover!!!! Please come and meet Perrin - our wish child!!! And his sister Juju who really loves twirly skirts and would love a Star Wars outfit too AND little brother Alek who LOVES DARTH VADER!!!! lol!!! Perrin has been through alot, and some of it was the result of a neurosurgeon's mistake! Lets make him feel extra special!!!






http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2677156

Thanks Everyone!!


----------



## cogero

going to bury myself in the basement in a few minutes. I need to finish shorts for DS and a skirt for DD(which isn't even started)

Need to pack a couple orders and work on a pixie dust give.

Think I might take the laptop down but that might encourage me not to work.


----------



## ellenbenny

mphalens said:


> We do ... Hmm - anyone on the East-side of Charlotte seen any Star Wars fabrics at those Walmarts????  It's a drive I don't make often but can ...
> Marianne????  I think you were just at Galleria and Monroe, weren't you???



Sorry didn't mean to leave you out, I have about 2 1/2 yards of the star wars fabric I posted a picture of.  How much are you looking for?   I can't remember if you already said what you are making, sorry if you did.. I was skimming from my phone.


----------



## MiniGirl

woodkins said:


> I posted on her page, but if I were her I would take down all of the licensed images asap. A few years back I had handpainted a Seuss cat in the hat set for Gianna to wear to school for Seuss day. After she outgrew it I listed it as a resell & didn't even use Seuss in any of the titles or descriptions. Not only was it turned in but I was contacted by Seuss' lawyers and slapped with a cease and desist order. Disney is also very stringent with people selling likenesses of their characters. It can be a very costly penalty if it goes that far. I agree that the blackmailing person is evil and horrible, but the reality is that she can be facing a lot of problems by selling these and if the woman does turn her in it could be opening up a huge can of worms that I wouldn't wish on anyone.



I totally believe you. I wanted to open an account with R. Kaufman so I could sell their Seuss fabric, and I was denied initially because I had sold outfits with licensed characters on it for profit. I had to go through a pretty in depth interview during which I had to explain my past actions and explain why I was going from selling outfits to selling fabric, etc. The Kaufman people said that it was, in part, because the Seuss people were so strict. However, any company that rightfully owns these characters has the right to expect people not to use their product for their own gain. Courts have repeatedly upheld our right to copy them for our own personal use and even to gift these items (like the Big Gives, for example), but selling for gain is where the courts have drawn the line. 

Now, I do not know any of the people involved, but it doesn't sound like this was a company representative. In which case, it is pretty low to blackmail someone.

Now, for my Davy Jones story..... after my oldest was born, I was watching an old episode of The Brady Bunch as I was nursing my newborn dd -- the one with Davy Jones, of course. Anyway, as he sang, "Girl, look what you've done to me.....," I just sat there thinking how appropriate it was at that moment because this little girl had turned my whole world completely upside down and in the best possible way. So, that has kind of become her song -- at least in my mind.

BTW, I'm loving all the sweet Easter dresses, too.


----------



## mommy2mrb

billwendy said:


> And we have another STAR WARS lover!!!! Please come and meet Perrin - our wish child!!! And his sister Juju who really loves twirly skirts and would love a Star Wars outfit too AND little brother Alek who LOVES DARTH VADER!!!! lol!!! Perrin has been through alot, and some of it was the result of a neurosurgeon's mistake! Lets make him feel extra special!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2677156
> 
> Thanks Everyone!!



what a sweet family...will do my pixie dust!


----------



## chellewashere

YCMT has been down all day. Not that I need any more patterns. I have so many screaming at me right now to try to make them.

So anyone doing egg hunts this weekend? We let Lorelei come out of the room and see her basket then I entertain her by making her try on her bathing suits from the Easter Bunny while the hubbykins hides the eggs outside. Then I will be making confettii pancakes this year. Just food coloring in pancake mix


----------



## mphalens

ellenbenny said:


> Sorry didn't mean to leave you out, I have about 2 1/2 yards of the star wars fabric I posted a picture of.  How much are you looking for?   I can't remember if you already said what you are making, sorry if you did.. I was skimming from my phone.



No worries!!!  I sent you a pm!


----------



## Disneymom1218

Doing my part to move this thread along. I finally ordered the Kyoko pattern from Modkids and it arrived. I went out yesterday and found some fabric on sale at my Hancocks for a dollar so I got 4 yards because it was so cute. Here is the finished product. I kept the sleeves long because it is for a multicultural festival. 











Thanks for looking.


----------



## mphalens

Disneymom1218 said:


> Doing my part to move this thread along. I finally ordered the Kyoko pattern from Modkids and it arrived. I went out yesterday and found some fabric on sale at my Hancocks for a dollar so I got 4 yards because it was so cute. Here is the finished product. I kept the sleeves long because it is for a multicultural festival.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.



LOVE that!!!  I've never seen that pattern before!


----------



## MyDisneyTrio

jessica52877 said:


> Since I am trying to shop around for the best price on a new machine and no one makes that easy. Can you guys share your experiences and costs for your new machines from the local places. It is a freakin' drive to all them nearby and the one I really want to go to takes 2 hours!! There is some other place that will sell me one, but they don't do repairs right there and I don't really like that!
> 
> I guess I am more or less looking at 1250d or 2800d because I want another one for the long haul. I don't really care about hoop size funny enough and more or less want it to sew nicely! LOL! And I really need to buy it NOW, as in an hour ago!!



I bought the 1500D about a year ago and paid $2199. I recently upgraded to the 6000D and paid $6499. I hope that helps


----------



## Catira

Hi I wanted to ask all you creative disers if anyone knows someone who could help me make a "fancy" witche's hat for Halloween. I have found a dress I want to use, but would like to have a very creative hat to go with it.
Please PM if you can give me some suggestions.


----------



## sheridee32

NiniMorris said:


> OK...thought I'd show my age a bit here...I just downloaded The Monkees Greatest Hits...it is making the housecleaning go a bit easier.  Just hope I don't wake hubby up (he works nights) with my wee bit off key singing at the top of my lungs!
> 
> Needed something to lift my mood today!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> 
> Miss you Mom!



Guess who I am going to see the weekend of the 6th if I get my way I will see him everyday he is performing at flower and garden yes Davey Jones I told my kids we had to see him if they didnt want to they could go ride rides. They were like who is he I finally said never mind yall wont like him. We saw Sugar Ray in the fall and he was great I hope I wont be disappointed dont see how I could be the last time I saw him he was still just as cute as he was when we were growing up. Do you remember rushing home from school so you could see the monkeys.


----------



## cogero

Just folded my fabric purchases from today.

I finished the shorts I made for ds for Easter hopefully it will be warm enough for them. I also made DD her skirt.





I started a skirt for myself which I will finish tomorrow.

think I may head to bed soon. I have a lot I would like to do tomorrow.


----------



## teresajoy

MaeB said:


> Doing my part to get to 250!
> 
> I was offered a new job yesterday and I am soooooooooo happy!  I've been working minimum wage for about 6 months now and this new position pays more than twice that.  I was really struggling paying rent and credit card bills and student loans and I'm excited to be able to breathe a little money-wise.  I still hate that I won't be using my 6 years of post-secondary education but there are just no jobs in my field right now!
> 
> Anyway, the new job starts Tuesday.  The schedule is horrendous (3:30-11:30 Sat-Wed) and it's over an hour away by bus but I'll take it!!
> 
> So happy to have today off as I've had a busy week! It was my birthday on Monday and my brother's yesterday.  With Easter on top od that I am so full of sugar right now!! I'm going to get started on a bag that a friend asked me to make her.  If we still haven't moved I'll post pics of the fabrics later.
> 
> Happy long weekend, all!



Congratulations on the new job!!! 



NiniMorris said:


> OK...thought I'd show my age a bit here...I just downloaded The Monkees Greatest Hits...it is making the housecleaning go a bit easier.  Just hope I don't wake hubby up (he works nights) with my wee bit off key singing at the top of my lungs!
> 
> Needed something to lift my mood today!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> 
> Miss you Mom!








livndisney said:


> The Monkees have NOTHING to do with age! M was rocking out to them at 5  We have shared the front row with MANY teens at the Flower Power concerts to see Davy Jones.
> 
> Needless to say I LOVE the Monkees!


 
Me too, but you knew that!





livndisney said:


> For Nini-
> 
> Since you got me all Monkees nostalgic.....
> 
> Six years ago next month, I was sitting at a Davy Jones concert, about to set out on my wildest adventure yet. I was holding a picture of a little face in a heart keychain. I was nervous, well scared to death is actually more like it. And then I heard "I am believer".   "I couldn't leave her if I tried"



That made me all teary eyed! 



mphalens said:


> Britax's USA facility is actually around the corner from my house (technically it's in Ft Mill, SC, but I live on the NC/SC line in Charlotte) ... I got on an advisory board (after trying for many years to do so!!!) and when you do a focus group for them you can either get paid cash (but only $50-100) or you can pick the carseat of your choice!!!!  Of course I'll take the carseat!!!!
> 
> So I just got a new Frontier85 in Onyx for DS#1 ... have to install it in DH's car and take out the Nautilus that's about to expire (if it hasn't already -I can't see the sticker with it installed  )...



That is so neat!!! Heather just bought Sawyer the Frontier. 



princesssfws said:


> I finished up the last outfit for our May trip.  This is for dinner at 'Ohanas.  I need to stop looking here and etsy b/c I keep adding things I need to make.
> 
> Here's Little Miss C modeling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking and for all the inspiration you all provide.



She is just so precious!!! She looks so cute in her dress! 



NiniMorris said:


> I feel like singing...my daughter's package has arrived!  So Happy...now on to the rest of the stuff I have to worry with!  LOL
> 
> 
> Nini



YAY!!! I'm glad  it made it to you! 



mphalens said:


> Who knows of a good place to get a Universal Sewing Machine case???  My machine is a Singer 401 A and it lives in a sewing table (but can come out) ... so I don't have a case for it and really want one, especially since I already told my mom it's coming with me this summer to Rhode Island



Walmart has them. 



chellewashere said:


> My part to help move it along
> Easter outfit done w/ purse and bow




Very cute! 


MiniGirl said:


> Now, for my Davy Jones story..... after my oldest was born, I was watching an old episode of The Brady Bunch as I was nursing my newborn dd -- the one with Davy Jones, of course. Anyway, as he sang, "Girl, look what you've done to me.....," I just sat there thinking how appropriate it was at that moment because this little girl had turned my whole world completely upside down and in the best possible way. So, that has kind of become her song -- at least in my mind.
> 
> BTW, I'm loving all the sweet Easter dresses, too.



That is so sweet! 



Disneymom1218 said:


> Doing my part to move this thread along. I finally ordered the Kyoko pattern from Modkids and it arrived. I went out yesterday and found some fabric on sale at my Hancocks for a dollar so I got 4 yards because it was so cute. Here is the finished product. I kept the sleeves long because it is for a multicultural festival.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Very nice!! Great deal on the fabric!


----------



## Ericandjenng

Ladies & gentleman as usual you all have been outdoing yourselves.  Sorry I am not individually quoting but it's past time for this chick-y to be in bed and we're supposed to go car shopping tomorrow...  Oh, and thanks! for all the compliments on my Little Princess's pageant wear (and, yes we're only doing natural pageants).

Hope everyone has a GREAT weekend and Happy EASTER!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

chellewashere said:


> And just to add more pages. My DD thinks the Easter Bunny (who is large and walks around on his 2 legs) sends out "scouts" to make sure she is is being good and to stake out good places to put the eggs. She snapped this today when a "scout" was outside of our front door under our Japanese Maple


How adorable is that!  I love the *Scout* bunny!



Disneymom1218 said:


> Doing my part to move this thread along. I finally ordered the Kyoko pattern from Modkids and it arrived. I went out yesterday and found some fabric on sale at my Hancocks for a dollar so I got 4 yards because it was so cute. Here is the finished product. I kept the sleeves long because it is for a multicultural festival.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.


Very nice indeed!  And you seem to have put it together very quickly!



cogero said:


> Just folded my fabric purchases from today.
> 
> I finished the shorts I made for ds for Easter hopefully it will be warm enough for them. I also made DD her skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started a skirt for myself which I will finish tomorrow.
> 
> think I may head to bed soon. I have a lot I would like to do tomorrow.


Beautiful.  Now I can't wait to see your skirt!  I think it's supposed to be really nice here tomorrow so your ds should be able to wear his shorts up your way.


----------



## chellewashere

Marianne0310 said:


> chellewashere said:
> 
> 
> 
> My part to help move it along
> Easter outfit done w/ purse and bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job on the dress, purse and bow. Your daughter is beautiful, how cute that she thinks the Easter Bunny sent out a scout.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Yeah we try anything to make her stay good
> 
> 
> 
> Disneymom1218 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doing my part to move this thread along. I finally ordered the Kyoko pattern from Modkids and it arrived. I went out yesterday and found some fabric on sale at my Hancocks for a dollar so I got 4 yards because it was so cute. Here is the finished product. I kept the sleeves long because it is for a multicultural festival.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This turned out fantastic and I love the material
> 
> 
> 
> cogero said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just folded my fabric purchases from today.
> 
> I finished the shorts I made for ds for Easter hopefully it will be warm enough for them. I also made DD her skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started a skirt for myself which I will finish tomorrow.
> 
> think I may head to bed soon. I have a lot I would like to do tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love it!! Cant wait to see your skirt
> 
> 
> 
> teresajoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> VBAndrea said:
> 
> 
> 
> How adorable is that!  I love the *Scout* bunny!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is a funny girl...thanks!!
Click to expand...


----------



## RMAMom

Adi12982 said:


> FOUND THE FLOWER FABRIC:
> http://shop.hobbylobby.com/products...fabric/?OrderItemId=7295905&DepartmentId=7529





Adi12982 said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> I got the buttons from here: http://www.etsy.com/shop/WanWanCorn...ser_shop_ttt_id_5174032&shopname=WanWanCorner



Thanks for the links, I managed to pick up both the fabric and the buttons and never even left my chair as both sites are set up for paypal. 
With more and more sites accepting paypal I think I am going to be in trouble, at least before I had to go get my credit card which gave me just enough time to reconsider. Now with just a few clicks, I could spend a fortune in seconds!

Can anyone point me in the direction of Aimee's skirt tutorial that you are all referring to. I checked the bookmarks, there are a lot of skirt tutorials there but none of them reference Aimee so either I'm not seeing it or it's not there.

I hope to check in later but if not, I haope you all have a peaceful Easter weekend.


----------



## clairemolly

mphalens said:


> Who knows of a good place to get a Universal Sewing Machine case???  My machine is a Singer 401 A and it lives in a sewing table (but can come out) ... so I don't have a case for it and really want one, especially since I already told my mom it's coming with me this summer to Rhode Island



I have a bag-style one I can send you.  My new machine came with one, so I no longer need the one I was using.  If you PM me your address I can send it.  I'll try and get a pic later today.


----------



## branmuffin

If these come up... they are of the simply sweet I made my daughter for her Easter dress. I am satisfied with how it turned out for my first dress!


AAArgh! I don't know what I'm doing wrong. Never mind....


----------



## tricia

Catira said:


> Hi I wanted to ask all you creative disers if anyone knows someone who could help me make a "fancy" witche's hat for Halloween. I have found a dress I want to use, but would like to have a very creative hat to go with it.
> Please PM if you can give me some suggestions.



Well, I have a link to one to make if you would like.  I thought it was really great, but just did not need it this year. http://sew4home.com/projects/fabric-art-a-accents/705-haunted-halloween-dead-roses-witch-hat


----------



## ellenbenny

branmuffin said:


> If these come up... they are of the simply sweet I made my daughter for her Easter dress. I am satisfied with how it turned out for my first dress!
> 
> 
> AAArgh! I don't know what I'm doing wrong. Never mind....



What site are you hosting your photos on?  If it is photobucket you can just copy the IMG code from the picture and paste it here.  If from facebook, or another site, make sure you are getting the entire address by scrolling down when copying to make sure you are not missing anything, it should end with .jpg normally.


----------



## chellewashere

tricia said:


> Well, I have a link to one to make if you would like.  I thought it was really great, but just did not need it this year. http://sew4home.com/projects/fabric-art-a-accents/705-haunted-halloween-dead-roses-witch-hat



What a cute site. Love the gypsy stuff


----------



## branmuffin

ellenbenny said:


> What site are you hosting your photos on?  If it is photobucket you can just copy the IMG code from the picture and paste it here.  If from facebook, or another site, make sure you are getting the entire address by scrolling down when copying to make sure you are not missing anything, it should end with .jpg normally.



Thank you Ellen! I wasn't scrolling down far enough! Disregard my dd messy hair. It was early!


----------



## aboveH20

cogero said:


> Just folded my fabric purchases from today.
> 
> I finished the shorts I made for ds for Easter hopefully it will be warm enough for them. I also made DD her skirt.



I love your skirt.  Hope you "southerners"  have nice weather.  We woke up to a coating of snow on the ground!



RMAMom said:


> Thanks for the links, I managed to pick up both the fabric and the buttons and never even left my chair as both sites are set up for paypal.
> With more and more sites accepting paypal I think I am going to be in trouble, at least before I had to go get my credit card which gave me just enough time to reconsider. Now with just a few clicks, I could spend a fortune in seconds!



I know what you mean about paypal.  I sell stuff on ebay (old junk) and always have a paypal balance so it doesn't seem like I'm spending money when I can use paypal to buy something.


I was at Joann's and saw a license plate LIVE2SEW.  I figured it was because they couldn't fit LIVE2BUYFABRIC on it.


----------



## NiniMorris

I am so used to using my paypal balance (now that actually is one!) that I forgot about my Amazon account being linked to my checking account when I bought the Monkees yesterday! Luckily it left me with a balance of $2.34 in my checking account...oops!


I guess I need to see if I can change that to my paypal...hmmmm



Nini
Still not at 250?  Sheesh...I was sure we would be there by now!


----------



## Fruto76

cogero said:


> Just folded my fabric purchases from today.
> 
> I finished the shorts I made for ds for Easter hopefully it will be warm enough for them. I also made DD her skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started a skirt for myself which I will finish tomorrow.
> 
> think I may head to bed soon. I have a lot I would like to do tomorrow.


 So adorable! Can't wait to see yours! And I have been meaning to ask you 2 questions, is your iron holder attached to the board or separate? And where did you get it? I think its great and I must have one. 



princesssfws said:


> I finished up the last outfit for our May trip.  This is for dinner at 'Ohanas.  I need to stop looking here and etsy b/c I keep adding things I need to make.
> 
> Here's Little Miss C modeling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on the hanger:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking and for all the inspiration you all provide.


 Oh good lord that's cute...I just wanna squeeze those cheeks. And her dress is fabulous too! 



chellewashere said:


> My part to help move it along
> Easter outfit done w/ purse and bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bow I used to thin of ribbon but I made it with the colors I had


 Precious! She's just beautiful and you did a great job on the dress and purse and bow! 



chellewashere said:


> And just to add more pages. My DD thinks the Easter Bunny (who is large and walks around on his 2 legs) sends out "scouts" to make sure she is is being good and to stake out good places to put the eggs. She snapped this today when a "scout" was outside of our front door under our Japanese Maple


  Sounds like something we would say in our house to coax the kids into behaving. 
I try to write stuff like this down when my kids do them. I want to be able to remember these innocent moments later on. You know when they are 16 or 17 and driving me o insanity  I just love the story, though. It's so sweet!



Disneymom1218 said:


> Doing my part to move this thread along. I finally ordered the Kyoko pattern from Modkids and it arrived. I went out yesterday and found some fabric on sale at my Hancocks for a dollar so I got 4 yards because it was so cute. Here is the finished product. I kept the sleeves long because it is for a multicultural festival.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.


 This came out great. I really love the fabric and $1 a yard  Doesn't get much better than that.  



branmuffin said:


> Thank you Ellen! I wasn't scrolling down far enough! Disregard my dd messy hair. It was early!


 Great job. 

QUESTION... I think it's time for me to get the simply sweet. I have wanted it, but my gal is growing out of an 8 and I'm not so sure I can up size it without messing it up? Has anyone tried it and if so how tough was it? 




aboveH20 said:


> I love your skirt.  Hope you "southerners"  have nice weather.  We woke up to a coating of snow on the ground!
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean about paypal.  I sell stuff on ebay (old junk) and always have a paypal balance so it doesn't seem like I'm spending money when I can use paypal to buy something.
> 
> 
> *I was at Joann's and saw a license plate LIVE2SEW.  I figured it was because they couldn't fit LIVE2BUYFABRIC on it.*


 

I'm there with you on the Paypal. If I have to go find my purse to pay for something, I just _might not do it_...


----------



## cogero

Fruto76 said:


> So adorable! Can't wait to see yours! And I have been meaning to ask you 2 questions, is your iron holder attached to the board or separate? And where did you get it? I think its great and I must have one.



Yes it is attached to my ironing board that is why I broke down and paid 24.99 for it. LOL I bought the ironing board at a store here in NYC called National Wholesale Liquidators.


----------



## Fruto76

cogero said:


> Yes it is attached to my ironing board that is why I broke down and paid 24.99 for it. LOL I bought the ironing board at a store here in NYC called National Wholesale Liquidators.



Thanks! I'm gonna see if I can find one online, then!


----------



## Disneymom1218

Thanks Everyone for the compliments on the kyoko. I am very proud of myself. It took me all day to cut and finish as the kids were home from school and I had to constantly stop. I would have bought the rest of the bolt but I had no cash on me only a gift card from christmas with $15 left on it. the purple on the bodice was supposed to be the Obi-sash. it was from the remnant bin and turned out not to be enough. so I was going to use it as the lining. I like the break of the purple bodice and flowered sleeves so I flipped it LOL. the Paisley fabric on the Obi-sash was actually a sheet I had gotten at good will and I was going to make mommy and me shirts for myself and my DDs. Mine turned out awful so I took it apart and used it for scraps. 

 I will be working on my other DD's top for her part in the show. She wants to represent France. I found Some Paris fabric by M'Liss that was on sale as well so I will make something up for her today. 

The best part of making these outfit, they both chose countries at Epcot so these outfits can be used again on our next trip as long as they still fit.


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

I would like to add  a label to the clothes I make for my daughters and friends. If I have a logo, where do you guys get lables? I don't want to have to buy thousands of them though! Just a few!


----------



## mommy2mrb

helping out with the moving....


What to wish you all a very happy and Blessed Easter!
Have a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## chellewashere

Fruto76 said:


> Precious! She's just beautiful and you did a great job on the dress and purse and bow!


Thanks!!


branmuffin said:


> Thank you Ellen! I wasn't scrolling down far enough! Disregard my dd messy hair. It was early!



This came out great. I have been saving my simply sweet to make for when I get good. Think I bought the pattern like a month ago


----------



## woodkins

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> I would like to add  a label to the clothes I make for my daughters and friends. If I have a logo, where do you guys get lables? I don't want to have to buy thousands of them though! Just a few!



I make my own. I buy printable fabric, design the tag to the size and shape I want, print them up by the sheet & then just cut and sew. Easy and cheap.


----------



## chellewashere

Since we are trying to move the thread along figured I would show some non sewing pictures
This is us dying our eggs this AM















ETA: Sorry so huge guess the next set will be too


----------



## chellewashere

And cause my DD got ahold of the camera...this is the hubby and 3 of our dogs. All Jack Russells then we have 2 other dogs. A black lab and a black lab mixed with a Jack Russell (dont ask how that happened since daddy is the lab???)


----------



## dianemom2

I don't know if any of you have an H&M store near you.  I went in one yesterday and saw that they had t-shirt dresses for little girls in size 2 through 8 for $4.95.  They had a red Minnie polka dot and a pink Minnie polka dot with plenty of space on the front for appliques.  I wanted to buy one for my little niece but the line was so long and my two girls were impatient to go and have lunch.  But I thought I'd pass this tip along.  The dresses were adorable with a little ruffle on the bottom and another small ruffle at the top.


----------



## chellewashere

dianemom2 said:


> I don't know if any of you have an H&M store near you.  I went in one yesterday and saw that they had t-shirt dresses for little girls in size 2 through 8 for $4.95.  They had a red Minnie polka dot and a pink Minnie polka dot with plenty of space on the front for appliques.  I wanted to buy one for my little niece but the line was so long and my two girls were impatient to go and have lunch.  But I thought I'd pass this tip along.  The dresses were adorable with a little ruffle on the bottom and another small ruffle at the top.



Ohh nice. I have one in the mall here, never really go into it. Will have to now


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> I would like to add  a label to the clothes I make for my daughters and friends. If I have a logo, where do you guys get lables? I don't want to have to buy thousands of them though! Just a few!



I would also like to know where to buy labels....THANKS!!


----------



## RMAMom

aboveH20 said:


> I was at Joann's and saw a license plate LIVE2SEW.  I figured it was because they couldn't fit LIVE2BUYFABRIC on it.



Did you see that recently, if so, where in the store was it? I would love to have that for my sewing room!

My oldest DD is a Nanny and her youngest was turning two last week so she asked me to make something Tiana for her. I decided to try the scallopini I don't know what ever possessed me to try this for someone I didn't even know  but it turned out OK. It was much easier than I thought it would be and as with every pattern of Carla's she walks you through it step by step!





And a picture of DD, Rachel sewing the bows on, I was so happy that she wanted to be a part. Neither of my girls sew and I really wish they would.


----------



## SallyfromDE

chellewashere said:


> And just to add more pages. My DD thinks the Easter Bunny (who is large and walks around on his 2 legs) sends out "scouts" to make sure she is is being good and to stake out good places to put the eggs. She snapped this today when a "scout" was outside of our front door under our Japanese Maple



I love this story. It's just too sweet. We say that about all the santa clauses you see around at Xmas. 



MiniGirl said:


> I totally believe you. I wanted to open an account with R. Kaufman so I could sell their Seuss fabric, and I was denied initially because I had sold outfits with licensed characters on it for profit. I had to go through a pretty in depth interview during which I had to explain my past actions and explain why I was going from selling outfits to selling fabric, etc. The Kaufman people said that it was, in part, because the Seuss people were so strict. However, any company that rightfully owns these characters has the right to expect people not to use their product for their own gain. Courts have repeatedly upheld our right to copy them for our own personal use and even to gift these items (like the Big Gives, for example), but selling for gain is where the courts have drawn the line.
> 
> Now, I do not know any of the people involved, but it doesn't sound like this was a company representative. In which case, it is pretty low to blackmail someone.
> 
> Now, for my Davy Jones story..... after my oldest was born, I was watching an old episode of The Brady Bunch as I was nursing my newborn dd -- the one with Davy Jones, of course. Anyway, as he sang, "Girl, look what you've done to me.....," I just sat there thinking how appropriate it was at that moment because this little girl had turned my whole world completely upside down and in the best possible way. So, that has kind of become her song -- at least in my mind.
> 
> BTW, I'm loving all the sweet Easter dresses, too.



I was wondering about the dress in your signature. What is the pattern? And do you have a bigger picture? 



Catira said:


> Hi I wanted to ask all you creative disers if anyone knows someone who could help me make a "fancy" witche's hat for Halloween. I have found a dress I want to use, but would like to have a very creative hat to go with it.
> Please PM if you can give me some suggestions.



Can't help you with the hat. JoAnne fabrics usually has hats near the holiday you can decorate. But I want to know about the Dog in your Avatar.


----------



## cogero

Eating lunch with the kiddos then I want to finish Cs Easter Shirt and work on some embroidery shirts for some gives and other things.

trying to make some major catch up today since it is so gross out.


----------



## aboveH20

RMAMom said:


> Did you see that recently, if so, where in the store was it? I would love to have that for my sewing room!
> 
> My oldest DD is a Nanny and her youngest was turning two last week so she asked me to make something Tiana for her. I decided to try the scallopini I don't know what ever possessed me to try this for someone I didn't even know  but it turned out OK. It was much easier than I thought it would be and as with every pattern of Carla's she walks you through it step by step!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a picture of DD, Rachel sewing the bows on, I was so happy that she wanted to be a part. Neither of my girls sew and I really wish they would.




Sorry, I wasn't clear about the license plate.  It was on a car in the parking lot.

I love the outfit.


----------



## Colleen27

Helping with the move, here are a couple of things I've been working on.

My first jellyroll dress, I love the colors but I'm still feeling like it needs something... Maybe a sash?






And my first attempt at CASEing something I saw on Zullily for a price I wasn't willing to pay, this one is just a bandanna skirt attached to a black onesie to try it out. The next one will be on a tank top and I'll applique a star on the the shirt, but I lack the confidence to try to finangle hand-appliqueing on a onesie.


----------



## RMAMom

Easter Eggs ~ A few weeks ago someone posted about decorating Easter eggs with scraps of fabric. I thought maybe it was Carlas blog or maybe even Sis Boom. Does anyone know what I'm talking about? I have searched and searched and cant find it. Thanks.


----------



## RMAMom

RMAMom said:


> Easter Eggs ~ A few weeks ago someone posted about decorating Easter eggs with scraps of fabric. I thought maybe it was Carlas blog or maybe even Sis Boom. Does anyone know what I'm talking about? I have searched and searched and cant find it. Thanks.



I found it! It was the DIY Dish

http://www.thediydish.com/2010/03/a-2nd-helping-a-follow-up-on-episode-3/


----------



## jessica52877

Luv2DressEmUp said:


> I would like to add  a label to the clothes I make for my daughters and friends. If I have a logo, where do you guys get lables? I don't want to have to buy thousands of them though! Just a few!





DisneyTeacher01 said:


> I would also like to know where to buy labels....THANKS!!



I ordered mine from ebay, they are woven in and look great! It has been a while and I have no idea from whom I got them from but they came from China or over near there. They were pretty quick and quite reasonable. I just did words, but you could do a logo for not much more.


----------



## MiniGirl

SallyfromDE said:


> I was wondering about the dress in your signature. What is the pattern? And do you have a bigger picture?



The pattern is from YCMT. It is the halter dress or something like that. When the site is back up, I can tell you the correct name. I added all the ruffles to the underskirt and cut out the top back layer. I wanted to make it like a bustle, but couldn't make it work. I also did not like the way the straps made the front bunch up, so I added the button holes to thread the straps through. I made this quite a few years ago now, but it remains a favorite. I dubbed it "Grandma's Parlor."

Here are a few pics...













I also made it as a skirt and t-shirt.... I did 2 tops for this buyer, but don't have a pic of the halter top with the silhouette on it.


----------



## billwendy

Just got back from our pancake Breakfast- boy am I tired!!!!!!!

Okay update on Perrins Big Give.....We did GREAT on getting together Star Wars things for them. Now, we need some help on the regular Disney or Universal stuff. We could really use an Ariel Dress (and/or other princesses) for Juju and would love some outfits for Baby Alek as well (cute Jon Jon or something??). We could also use some baby things for Alek if you'd like to sew (diapey wipey bag) or purchase pixie dust -disney sippy cups, toy  tethers, stroller fan etc....
His service dog Stella may be coming along if you'd like to send her a bandanna!!!

Thanks everyone!!!!


----------



## chellewashere

RMAMom said:


> Did you see that recently, if so, where in the store was it? I would love to have that for my sewing room!
> 
> My oldest DD is a Nanny and her youngest was turning two last week so she asked me to make something Tiana for her. I decided to try the scallopini I don't know what ever possessed me to try this for someone I didn't even know  but it turned out OK. It was much easier than I thought it would be and as with every pattern of Carla's she walks you through it step by step!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a picture of DD, Rachel sewing the bows on, I was so happy that she wanted to be a part. Neither of my girls sew and I really wish they would.


Very nice job..love the little bows on the bottom


SallyfromDE said:


> I love this story. It's just too sweet. We say that about all the santa clauses you see around at Xmas.


Us too...anything to make her behave for a few 


Colleen27 said:


> Helping with the move, here are a couple of things I've been working on.
> 
> My first jellyroll dress, I love the colors but I'm still feeling like it needs something... Maybe a sash?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my first attempt at CASEing something I saw on Zullily for a price I wasn't willing to pay, this one is just a bandanna skirt attached to a black onesie to try it out. The next one will be on a tank top and I'll applique a star on the the shirt, but I lack the confidence to try to finangle hand-appliqueing on a onesie.


Came out cute. Love the red fabric


MiniGirl said:


> The pattern is from YCMT. It is the halter dress or something like that. When the site is back up, I can tell you the correct name. I added all the ruffles to the underskirt and cut out the top back layer. I wanted to make it like a bustle, but couldn't make it work. I also did not like the way the straps made the front bunch up, so I added the button holes to thread the straps through. I made this quite a few years ago now, but it remains a favorite. I dubbed it "Grandma's Parlor."
> 
> Here are a few pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made it as a skirt and t-shirt.... I did 2 tops for this buyer, but don't have a pic of the halter top with the silhouette on it.



AWESOME!!


----------



## VBAndrea

branmuffin said:


> Thank you Ellen! I wasn't scrolling down far enough! Disregard my dd messy hair. It was early!


Adorable!  Pretty fabric!



Fruto76 said:


> So adorable! Can't wait to see yours! And I have been meaning to ask you 2 questions, is your iron holder attached to the board or separate? And where did you get it? I think its great and I must have one.
> 
> QUESTION... I think it's time for me to get the simply sweet. I have wanted it, but my gal is growing out of an 8 and I'm not so sure I can up size it without messing it up? Has anyone tried it and if so how tough was it?


I have an ironing board with the iron holder which I never use for the iron.  I keep other things on it though -- it's a great little extra shelf LOL!  Mine came from Lowe's 9 years ago.

I upsized the SS for a BG and it was easy to do.  I couldn't figure out how to enlarge it the correct percent (even with a program Teresa suggested I try) but I'm good at math and just figured out I needed to extend the pattern 1/4 of an inch and hand drew the extended base.

This is copied form a post from Carla:
to go from an 8 to a 10, scale up 103%
to go from an 8 to a 12, scale up 106%
to go from an 8 to a 14, scale up 110%

to go from a 10 to a 12, scale up 103%
to go from a 10 to a 14, scale up 106%
to go from a 10 to a 16, scale up 110%







chellewashere said:


> Since we are trying to move the thread along figured I would show some non sewing pictures
> This is us dying our eggs this AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Sorry so huge guess the next set will be too


you're a better mom than I am.  I was supposed to send in two white hard boiled eggs per child to school.  All I had was brown so my dd took two and my son declined.  The brown actually dyed really well and ds got two eggs from his friend that brought in two extra.  That's the extent of our egg dying!



dianemom2 said:


> I don't know if any of you have an H&M store near you.  I went in one yesterday and saw that they had t-shirt dresses for little girls in size 2 through 8 for $4.95.  They had a red Minnie polka dot and a pink Minnie polka dot with plenty of space on the front for appliques.  I wanted to buy one for my little niece but the line was so long and my two girls were impatient to go and have lunch.  But I thought I'd pass this tip along.  The dresses were adorable with a little ruffle on the bottom and another small ruffle at the top.


I went in there a month ago for leggings as one other posted told me that's where she got hers.  The leggings were reasonable and adorable.  I barely had enough time b/c I had an appt to get to, but now I must go back and see what else they have!



RMAMom said:


> Did you see that recently, if so, where in the store was it? I would love to have that for my sewing room!
> 
> My oldest DD is a Nanny and her youngest was turning two last week so she asked me to make something Tiana for her. I decided to try the scallopini I don't know what ever possessed me to try this for someone I didn't even know  but it turned out OK. It was much easier than I thought it would be and as with every pattern of Carla's she walks you through it step by step!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a picture of DD, Rachel sewing the bows on, I was so happy that she wanted to be a part. Neither of my girls sew and I really wish they would.


The Scallopini turned out beautiful!



Colleen27 said:


> Helping with the move, here are a couple of things I've been working on.
> 
> My first jellyroll dress, I love the colors but I'm still feeling like it needs something... Maybe a sash?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my first attempt at CASEing something I saw on Zullily for a price I wasn't willing to pay, this one is just a bandanna skirt attached to a black onesie to try it out. The next one will be on a tank top and I'll applique a star on the the shirt, but I lack the confidence to try to finangle hand-appliqueing on a onesie.


What about making a fabric flower for the top of the jellyroll dress?  I just bought a remant of one of those fabrics today.



RMAMom said:


> I found it! It was the DIY Dish
> 
> http://www.thediydish.com/2010/03/a-2nd-helping-a-follow-up-on-episode-3/


Cute!  I bookmarked that for next year -- or the year after that -- or the decade after that -- whenever I can get around to it!


MARIANNE  I went to Walmart today.  One of the fabrics I thought was StarWars turned out to be GI Joe and the other was no longer there.  I even asked the lady and she said she remembers it and even helped look for it, but alas, no Star Wars at my Walmart anymore.

WENDY How did the fundraiser go????


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

Due to health issues we moved back to Ga, I am happy to report that wednesday I will be getting my Gallbladder removed finally, no more pain.

My girls picked out this fabric for sundresses but I cant find a style that speaks to me. I need to iron it I just got it out of the dryer.





I love the Black and white dress

I have a few funky Bandannas I'd like to make Madi a top out of.


----------



## chellewashere

Tykatmadismomma said:


> Due to health issues we moved back to Ga, I am happy to report that wednesday I will be getting my Gallbladder removed finally, no more pain.
> 
> My girls picked out this fabric for sundresses but I cant find a style that speaks to me. I need to iron it I just got it out of the dryer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Black and white dress
> 
> I have a few funky Bandannas I'd like to make Madi a top out of.



I like the Jamie or the Meghan. I like the Meghan more just cause it really would accentuate my best feature 

We are trying to move to Georgia next year. Was supp. to be this year but I booked a Disney trip instead.

Good luck with the surgery


----------



## Marianne0310

mphalens said:


> We do ... Hmm - anyone on the East-side of Charlotte seen any Star Wars fabrics at those Walmarts????  It's a drive I don't make often but can ...
> Marianne????  I think you were just at Galleria and Monroe, weren't you???



Hi Marianne,

I went to the Arboretum Walmart this morning, sorry no Star Wars fabric. They do have a nice fabric department, better than Monroe and the Galleria.


----------



## Disneymom1218

Over the summer one of the Kindergarten teachers ( also a HUGE Disney fan) called me and asked if she brought me the fabric would I make her curtains for her class room. Well the fabric was actually sheets. She told me I could keep the scraps that she would not need them. So my 8 yr old came to me today and asked if she could sew something so I said sure let me embroider for ya first and then I will teach you the art of gathering and you can add the gather to the top. Here is her/our finished product with the curtain/sheet scraps:


----------



## cogero

Disneymom1218 said:


> Over the summer one of the Kindergarten teachers ( also a HUGE Disney fan) called me and asked if she brought me the fabric would I make her curtains for her class room. Well the fabric was actually sheets. She told me I could keep the scraps that she would not need them. So my 8 yr old came to me today and asked if she could sew something so I said sure let me embroider for ya first and then I will teach you the art of gathering and you can add the gather to the top. Here is her/our finished product with the curtain/sheet scraps:



That is just adorable.

I worked on shirts this afternoon. My DDs Peep Shirt, 2 minnie Heads and a mickey head.

I also watched about 12 shirts for gives.


----------



## Fruto76

VBAndrea said:


> Adorable!  Pretty fabric!
> 
> 
> I have an ironing board with the iron holder which I never use for the iron.  I keep other things on it though -- it's a great little extra shelf LOL!  Mine came from Lowe's 9 years ago.
> 
> I upsized the SS for a BG and it was easy to do.  I couldn't figure out how to enlarge it the correct percent (even with a program Teresa suggested I try) but I'm good at math and just figured out I needed to extend the pattern 1/4 of an inch and hand drew the extended base.
> 
> This is copied form a post from Carla:
> to go from an 8 to a 10, scale up 103%
> to go from an 8 to a 12, scale up 106%
> to go from an 8 to a 14, scale up 110%
> 
> to go from a 10 to a 12, scale up 103%
> to go from a 10 to a 14, scale up 106%
> to go from a 10 to a 16, scale up 110%


Thanks so much Andrea! I am going to check out Lowes for the iron holder and if you were here I would give you a big ol hug for the SS upsize chart! You're the best! 




Disneymom1218 said:


> Over the summer one of the Kindergarten teachers ( also a HUGE Disney fan) called me and asked if she brought me the fabric would I make her curtains for her class room. Well the fabric was actually sheets. She told me I could keep the scraps that she would not need them. So my 8 yr old came to me today and asked if she could sew something so I said sure let me embroider for ya first and then I will teach you the art of gathering and you can add the gather to the top. Here is her/our finished product with the curtain/sheet scraps:


Very cute top! I bet she had a blast helping make it!


----------



## effervescent

I got up in the middle of my night to do a PO run so I thought I'd pop in and see if we've made it to 250 yet.  I'm sure you all will accomplish that before I get up again!

I've been working on big gives all this week but tonight will be Easter prep night if DH remembers to go out and get the eggs!  Tomorrow I promised to bring in cupcakes for my shift so I probably won't get to give my sewing area any love for a couple days.    I did get the Feliz and Insa patterns in the mail today so I'm going to have to find time to give that a try sometime soon!

I am off to dreamland again for a bit, so I'll catch you all on the new thread later tonight!


----------



## Marianne0310

Disneymom1218 said:


> Over the summer one of the Kindergarten teachers ( also a HUGE Disney fan) called me and asked if she brought me the fabric would I make her curtains for her class room. Well the fabric was actually sheets. She told me I could keep the scraps that she would not need them. So my 8 yr old came to me today and asked if she could sew something so I said sure let me embroider for ya first and then I will teach you the art of gathering and you can add the gather to the top. Here is her/our finished product with the curtain/sheet scraps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a cute top. Your daughter is beautiful and talented!
> 
> Take care,
> Marianne


----------



## aboveH20

Disneymom1218 said:


> Over the summer one of the Kindergarten teachers ( also a HUGE Disney fan) called me and asked if she brought me the fabric would I make her curtains for her class room. Well the fabric was actually sheets. She told me I could keep the scraps that she would not need them. So my 8 yr old came to me today and asked if she could sew something so I said sure let me embroider for ya first and then I will teach you the art of gathering and you can add the gather to the top. Here is her/our finished product with the curtain/sheet scraps:




That is so cool!


----------



## chellewashere

Disneymom1218 said:


> Over the summer one of the Kindergarten teachers ( also a HUGE Disney fan) called me and asked if she brought me the fabric would I make her curtains for her class room. Well the fabric was actually sheets. She told me I could keep the scraps that she would not need them. So my 8 yr old came to me today and asked if she could sew something so I said sure let me embroider for ya first and then I will teach you the art of gathering and you can add the gather to the top. Here is her/our finished product with the curtain/sheet scraps:



Awesome!!! I love the ribbon thru the braid too! Man shes better than me


----------



## ttfn0205

I am so excited, after all the lurking I finally have something to share.
I have not sewn in years due to severe RA, so it was really challenging.   My very good friend came over this morning and cut the bottom as I could not use the cutter.  Otherwise it did it all!
I am thrilled she wont have to wear plan b!   hmmm what shall I attempt next


----------



## VBAndrea

Tykatmadismomma said:


> Due to health issues we moved back to Ga, I am happy to report that wednesday I will be getting my Gallbladder removed finally, no more pain.
> 
> My girls picked out this fabric for sundresses but I cant find a style that speaks to me. I need to iron it I just got it out of the dryer.


I just bought that fabric in two other colors today!  I got one as a remnant and one was on clearance for $2 yard.  I was thinking of trying a pillow case dress or shirt with the remnant (it's 34 inches).  I think any tyoe of twirl skirt would be cute to -- but neither of my ideas are sundresses 



Disneymom1218 said:


> Over the summer one of the Kindergarten teachers ( also a HUGE Disney fan) called me and asked if she brought me the fabric would I make her curtains for her class room. Well the fabric was actually sheets. She told me I could keep the scraps that she would not need them. So my 8 yr old came to me today and asked if she could sew something so I said sure let me embroider for ya first and then I will teach you the art of gathering and you can add the gather to the top. Here is her/our finished product with the curtain/sheet scraps:


I LOVE it!  Can your dd do a tut for how it was made?  Is the top part made out of a knit shirt?  Please expalin or show a super large pic.  I really, really like this!

I swear I had two other things quoted.  I really am senile.  I guess that's what happens when you're in your mid 40's!


----------



## chellewashere

ttfn0205 said:


> I am so excited, after all the lurking I finally have something to share.
> I have not sewn in years due to severe RA, so it was really challenging.   My very good friend came over this morning and cut the bottom as I could not use the cutter.  Otherwise it did it all!
> I am thrilled she wont have to wear plan b!   hmmm what shall I attempt next?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/fbx/?set=a.1837566174880.103416.1112262085&l=97d17f875b



Cant see the picture


----------



## chellewashere

Tykatmadismomma said:


> Due to health issues we moved back to Ga, I am happy to report that wednesday I will be getting my Gallbladder removed finally, no more pain.
> 
> My girls picked out this fabric for sundresses but I cant find a style that speaks to me. I need to iron it I just got it out of the dryer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Black and white dress
> 
> I have a few funky Bandannas I'd like to make Madi a top out of.



I just realized after reading someone elses post that you meant dresses for the girls...OH BOY!! Sorry. 
I made a very cute halter dress that would look cute with that fabrci


----------



## mphalens

VBAndrea said:


> you're a better mom than I am.  I was supposed to send in two white hard boiled eggs per child to school.  All I had was brown so my dd took two and my son declined.  The brown actually dyed really well and ds got two eggs from his friend that brought in two extra.  That's the extent of our egg dying!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARIANNE  I went to Walmart today.  One of the fabrics I thought was StarWars turned out to be GI Joe and the other was no longer there.  I even asked the lady and she said she remembers it and even helped look for it, but alas, no Star Wars at my Walmart anymore.



We dyed eggs at a friend's house yesterday while there for an egg hunt ... the mom doesn't like hard boiled eggs and sent me home with 18 ... that's the extent of OUR egg dying 

Thanks for looking!!!  I bet I know exactly which GI Joe fabric you thought was Star Wars!  I've gotten all excited twice now and it was dang GI Joe instead of Star Wars!



Marianne0310 said:


> Hi Marianne,
> 
> I went to the Arboretum Walmart this morning, sorry no Star Wars fabric. They do have a nice fabric department, better than Monroe and the Galleria.



Thanks for checking!  I'll have to take a trip to Arboretum soon 



Disneymom1218 said:


> Over the summer one of the Kindergarten teachers ( also a HUGE Disney fan) called me and asked if she brought me the fabric would I make her curtains for her class room. Well the fabric was actually sheets. She told me I could keep the scraps that she would not need them. So my 8 yr old came to me today and asked if she could sew something so I said sure let me embroider for ya first and then I will teach you the art of gathering and you can add the gather to the top. Here is her/our finished product with the curtain/sheet scraps:



So cute!!!  I used to love sewing with my mom ... I made a lot of my own clothes when I was younger b/c I had so much fun   LOTS of circle skirts   I wanted to live in the past ... Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy, Mr Sandman . . . yup, I was one crazy kid


----------



## NiniMorris

Since I can't stand the smell of hard boiled eggs, we aren't dye-ing ANY!  We are using the plastic eggs filled with money!  

So far the kids haven't complained one bit!  LOL


Hopefully my older daughter will get here to watch the younger two while I make a WalMart run to get the kids baskets....I am such a bad mom.  Worrying so much about other stuff...I completely forgot to get baskets for them!

(of course, I did manage to get them both a crayon roll up made and DS has an Ipod and DD has a laptop...so I doubt they will complain too much!)


Nini


----------



## mphalens

Has anyone ordered from Hanes.com for blanks???

They're having a great sale and I need to get shirts for a BigGive and wasn't sure how they run ... 
What size would you get for a 5T?  The S(6-8) or the XS(2-4) ???  Do their Mens & Ladies shirts run true to size???  

I could get the 5 BG shirts I need plus a polo for DS#1 for $24!!!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

ARGH!!!

I was just browsing on a Disney board...not here...and someone asked if it was really necessary for their daughter to wear a Princess dress to a princess meal??!!??  Seriously?  

I thought I was having heart palpitations!


Nini


----------



## mphalens

NiniMorris said:


> ARGH!!!
> 
> I was just browsing on a Disney board...not here...and someone asked if it was really necessary for their daughter to wear a Princess dress to a princess meal??!!??  Seriously?
> 
> I thought I was having heart palpitations!
> 
> 
> Nini




I so would have written back (and then not posted it-because I try to censor myself before causing trouble):
"Of course it's not NECESSARY, but why wouldn't you want her to???  Either she doesn't want to wear one and isn't into the whole Princess thing -so then why go to a princess meal??? Or you don't remember what it's like to WANT to be a princess as a child and just don't want to be bothered GETTING her the dress ...

I'd LOVE to have a daughter to take to a princess meal in a princess dress ... lord help me if I'm ever blessed with a girl ... I was one of those tomboys that LOVED to LIVE in dresses as a kid, so all of these fabulous girly dresses y'all make ... yeah, I'd go nuts making them


----------



## chellewashere

mphalens said:


> I so would have written back (and then not posted it-because I try to censor myself before causing trouble):
> "Of course it's not NECESSARY, but why wouldn't you want her to???  Either she doesn't want to wear one and isn't into the whole Princess thing -so then why go to a princess meal??? Or you don't remember what it's like to WANT to be a princess as a child and just don't want to be bothered GETTING her the dress ...
> 
> I'd LOVE to have a daughter to take to a princess meal in a princess dress ... lord help me if I'm ever blessed with a girl ... I was one of those tomboys that LOVED to LIVE in dresses as a kid, so all of these fabulous girly dresses y'all make ... yeah, I'd go nuts making them



LOL love the whole response.
My daughter is a tomboy princess which means she wears her jeans w/ a tiara  But thankfully I still have at least one more year of dressing her in girly things...knock on wood


----------



## ttfn0205

I am so excited, after all the lurking I finally have something to share.
I have not sewn in years due to severe RA, so it was really challenging.   My very good friend came over this morning and cut the bottom as I could not use the cutter.  Otherwise it did it all!
I am thrilled she wont have to wear plan b!   hmmm what shall I attempt next?


----------



## mphalens

chellewashere said:


> LOL love the whole response.
> My daughter is a tomboy princess which means she wears her jeans w/ a tiara  But thankfully I still have at least one more year of dressing her in girly things...knock on wood



But she's still rockin' the tiara!!!  
DS#1 has a friend that totally rocks the jeans w/tiara ... and she makes sure to wear her princess heels too   So cool


----------



## chellewashere

ttfn0205 said:


> I am so excited, after all the lurking I finally have something to share.
> I have not sewn in years due to severe RA, so it was really challenging.   My very good friend came over this morning and cut the bottom as I could not use the cutter.  Otherwise it did it all!
> I am thrilled she wont have to wear plan b!   hmmm what shall I attempt next?


Picture is still not showing up 


mphalens said:


> But she's still rockin' the tiara!!!
> DS#1 has a friend that totally rocks the jeans w/tiara ... and she makes sure to wear her princess heels too   So cool



She loves to wear heels too..sad shes only 5.


----------



## ttfn0205

ttfn0205 said:


> I am so excited, after all the lurking I finally have something to share.
> I have not sewn in years due to severe RA, so it was really challenging.   My very good friend came over this morning and cut the bottom as I could not use the cutter.  Otherwise it did it all!
> I am thrilled she wont have to wear plan b!   hmmm what shall I attempt next?



http://i1094.photobucket.com/albums...930581740211_1112262085_2247387_3931674_n.jpg

apparently I cant attach the photo just the link sorry


----------



## mommy2mrb

getting closer....here's one more post to get it along!

went to the Disney Store today to stock up on GC for the Big Gives and found a few pixie dust items on sale!

we are going to see African Cats tonight, so excited!


----------



## mphalens

ttfn0205 said:


> http://i1094.photobucket.com/albums...930581740211_1112262085_2247387_3931674_n.jpg
> 
> apparently I cant attach the photo just the link sorry




So cute!!!!  She looks like she LOVES it too!


----------



## DMGeurts

ttfn0205 said:


> http://i1094.photobucket.com/albums...930581740211_1112262085_2247387_3931674_n.jpg
> 
> apparently I cant attach the photo just the link sorry



That turned out really cute!  

I managed to make two Jessie dresses this week...















And my favorite part... I lined the bodice in Cow...  LOL    It's a fact - I'd be the only one who felt that it completed an outfit.  





Now I'm on to the BG wallets... I finished Tink and Ariel this morning, and nearly half done with HP... I have the Star Wars and Mickey all cut out and ready to sew up tomorrow morning.  

D~


----------



## mommy2mrb

DMGeurts said:


> That turned out really cute!
> 
> I managed to make two Jessie dresses this week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my favorite part... I lined the bodice in Cow...  LOL    It's a fact - I'd be the only one who felt that it completed an outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm on to the BG wallets... I finished Tink and Ariel this morning, and nearly half done with HP... I have the Star Wars and Mickey all cut out and ready to sew up tomorrow morning.
> 
> D~



love the Jessie outfit! so cute D!


----------



## Marianne0310

ttfn0205 said:


> http://i1094.photobucket.com/albums...930581740211_1112262085_2247387_3931674_n.jpg
> 
> apparently I cant attach the photo just the link sorry



Very cute dress!


----------



## chellewashere

ttfn0205 said:


> http://i1094.photobucket.com/albums...930581740211_1112262085_2247387_3931674_n.jpg
> 
> apparently I cant attach the photo just the link sorry



Adorable...love the flutter sleeves


----------



## chellewashere

DMGeurts said:


> That turned out really cute!
> 
> I managed to make two Jessie dresses this week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my favorite part... I lined the bodice in Cow...  LOL    It's a fact - I'd be the only one who felt that it completed an outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm on to the BG wallets... I finished Tink and Ariel this morning, and nearly half done with HP... I have the Star Wars and Mickey all cut out and ready to sew up tomorrow morning.
> 
> D~



So beautiful. This would be awesome for a girl to wear too!! I love it!!


----------



## branmuffin

This came out great. I have been saving my simply sweet to make for when I get good. Think I bought the pattern like a month ago [/QUOTE]

Thank you! It was my first time using a pattern and was so easy. I am afraid of trying a regular pattern because I know the instructions won't be as detailed as CarlaC's! 



dianemom2 said:


> I don't know if any of you have an H&M store near you.  I went in one yesterday and saw that they had t-shirt dresses for little girls in size 2 through 8 for $4.95.  They had a red Minnie polka dot and a pink Minnie polka dot with plenty of space on the front for appliques.  I wanted to buy one for my little niece but the line was so long and my two girls were impatient to go and have lunch.  But I thought I'd pass this tip along.  The dresses were adorable with a little ruffle on the bottom and another small ruffle at the top.



Awesome! I'll have to check that out this week. Thanks for the tip!



Disneymom1218 said:


> Over the summer one of the Kindergarten teachers ( also a HUGE Disney fan) called me and asked if she brought me the fabric would I make her curtains for her class room. Well the fabric was actually sheets. She told me I could keep the scraps that she would not need them. So my 8 yr old came to me today and asked if she could sew something so I said sure let me embroider for ya first and then I will teach you the art of gathering and you can add the gather to the top. Here is her/our finished product with the curtain/sheet scraps:



So cute and great that she wanted to make it herself! Great job! 



ttfn0205 said:


> I am so excited, after all the lurking I finally have something to share.
> I have not sewn in years due to severe RA, so it was really challenging.   My very good friend came over this morning and cut the bottom as I could not use the cutter.  Otherwise it did it all!
> I am thrilled she wont have to wear plan b!   hmmm what shall I attempt next



Good for you! I can't see the picture, but I know how satisfying it must be to get back to doing something you enjoy. Here's to many more projects! 



I managed to make two Jessie dresses this week...















And my favorite part... I lined the bodice in Cow...  LOL    It's a fact - I'd be the only one who felt that it completed an outfit.  





Now I'm on to the BG wallets... I finished Tink and Ariel this morning, and nearly half done with HP... I have the Star Wars and Mickey all cut out and ready to sew up tomorrow morning.  

D~[/QUOTE]

Love the Jessie! Such a good combination!


----------



## aboveH20

ttfn0205 said:


> http://i1094.photobucket.com/albums...930581740211_1112262085_2247387_3931674_n.jpg
> 
> apparently I cant attach the photo just the link sorry



It's beautiful -- so if your daughter.  I love the soft green.



mommy2mrb said:


> went to the Disney Store today to stock up on GC for the Big Gives and found a few pixie dust items on sale!



I miss our Disney store! We used to have two in malls near by and then there were none. 



DMGeurts said:


> That turned out really cute!
> 
> I managed to make two Jessie dresses this week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my favorite part... I lined the bodice in Cow...  LOL    It's a fact - I'd be the only one who felt that it completed an outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Excellent.  I  all the ruffles.


----------



## Marianne0310

DMGeurts said:


> That turned out really cute!
> 
> I managed to make two Jessie dresses this week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my favorite part... I lined the bodice in Cow...  LOL    It's a fact - I'd be the only one who felt that it completed an outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm on to the BG wallets... I finished Tink and Ariel this morning, and nearly half done with HP... I have the Star Wars and Mickey all cut out and ready to sew up tomorrow morning.
> 
> D~



Absolutely Beautiful!!! I love all of your creations


----------



## basketkat

DMGeurts said:


> That turned out really cute!
> 
> I managed to make two Jessie dresses this week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm on to the BG wallets... I finished Tink and Ariel this morning, and nearly half done with HP... I have the Star Wars and Mickey all cut out and ready to sew up tomorrow morning.
> 
> D~



OH those ruffles are perfect!!! GREAT job!


----------



## Disneymom1218

VBAndrea said:


> I just bought that fabric in two other colors today!  I got one as a remnant and one was on clearance for $2 yard.  I was thinking of trying a pillow case dress or shirt with the remnant (it's 34 inches).  I think any tyoe of twirl skirt would be cute to -- but neither of my ideas are sundresses
> 
> 
> I LOVE it!  Can your dd do a tut for how it was made?  Is the top part made out of a knit shirt?  Please expalin or show a super large pic.  I really, really like this!
> 
> I swear I had two other things quoted.  I really am senile.  I guess that's what happens when you're in your mid 40's!



It was a plain tshirt that I cut the bottom 3/4 off of. I then did the mickey head for her as today was the first time she ever used the sewing machine. Once I was done it was her turn. I had her turn the stitch to the longest stitch and I let her do 2 basting stitches next to each other and then she pulled the bobbin thread and gathered the fabric so it would be the same size as the shirt. Then I helped her pin it to the shirt and she sewed it to the shirt and I then took over and did a zig zag over the raw edges since I don't have a serger. 
   It was so wonky that I took another long scrap that we cut off the fabric and I let her sew that wrong sides together and then turn it right side out. I finished the end for her.Tied it around her to hide the very crooked sewing.  
    The sleeves are just rolled up and then tied with ribbon. She has sensory issues and does not like the short sleeves on her arms so all her t-shirts get tied up that way. that is all we did to make that. no need to hem the skirt portion as the sheet company did it for us already LOL.


----------



## SallyfromDE

MiniGirl said:


> The pattern is from YCMT. It is the halter dress or something like that. When the site is back up, I can tell you the correct name. I added all the ruffles to the underskirt and cut out the top back layer. I wanted to make it like a bustle, but couldn't make it work. I also did not like the way the straps made the front bunch up, so I added the button holes to thread the straps through. I made this quite a few years ago now, but it remains a favorite. I dubbed it "Grandma's Parlor."
> 
> Here are a few pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made it as a skirt and t-shirt.... I did 2 tops for this buyer, but don't have a pic of the halter top with the silhouette on it.



I really like that pattern. When you can find out what it is, let us know. The ruffles on the back, sort of remind me of the victorian dresses.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

Hey everyone!

Happy Easter!!...(a bit early but I may not get on here tomorrow so... 

TMTQ..but I love everything that has been posted over the last couple of days.

D, love the Jessie dresses and the cow print lining. Very cute.

I have been a little busy and in an effort to help us get to 250 here are a few photo's of my 2nd and 3rd projects.

2nd project ever...Pillow case mini dress with ruffle/easy fit pants....DD doesn't like it she says it looks like a clown suite....I think it was a little to colorful or maybe its the "dots"  In hinds sight I could have used the solid fabric for the main part of the pants and the dots for the cuff.  That would have broken it up a little.... oh well...I won't force her to wear it...I promise













3rd project ( aka dress 1 of 14 for our disney trip this summer) Minnie dot peasant dress...just waiting on my local store to get some wonder under or something like it so I can try Heathers Sue's applique tut...and add Minnie head.  This trip is also a surpirse so I will have to wait until we are closer and I can start packing or the Minnie head will be a dead giveaway..

I think I may get out my seam ripper and take the ribbon off and move it down so its not on the elastic casing...it takes away the dresses ability to stretch in that area.  Maybe line it up right under it.  Any suggestions???


----------



## dianemom2

I saw the earlier discussion about the princess dresses at the Princess meals.  My girls were never interested in wearing a princess dress so this is what they were last time we did a princess meal.











Younger DD just looked at the pictures and said that she looks like she is wearing clown pants.

Here is another outfit that I made for the girls to wear while we were at Disney on that trip.






Now that my girls are a couple of years older, they would NEVER wear either one of those outfits.  For the one day we did there in December, they were willing to wear tie dye shirts but that was it!


----------



## mphalens

tinkerbell3747 said:


> 3rd project ( aka dress 1 of 14 for our disney trip this summer) Minnie dot peasant dress...just waiting on my local store to get some wonder under or something like it so I can try Heathers Sue's applique tut...and add Minnie head.  This trip is also a surpirse so I will have to wait until we are closer and I can start packing or the Minnie head will be a dead giveaway..
> 
> I think I may get out my seam ripper and take the ribbon off and move it down so its not on the elastic casing...it takes away the dresses ability to stretch in that area.  Maybe line it up right under it.  Any suggestions???



OMG!  You just brought my vision of a dress to life!!!  I bought the peasant dress pattern for me from SisBoom and I was totally planning on making something just like that for our trip!


----------



## mphalens

Not sure if it got missed ... and I figure reposting will only help move us along

I need to order shirts for a BigGive ... Hanes.com is having a sale and I was wondering if anyone has used their shirts for iron-on designs?  Are they true to size?  

I need 2 5T shirts ... I was going to order size S (6-8) rather than XS (2-4) ... what do you think?

Mens & Women's ... are they true to size?

TIA!


----------



## chellewashere

Ok finished this up tonight...sorry about the darkness still learning how to make my camera take night pictures (only had it a year now  )









not happy Im interrupting her DRAGON BALL Z to try on a top





back super blurry sorry


----------



## dianemom2

mphalens said:


> Not sure if it got missed ... and I figure reposting will only help move us along
> 
> I need to order shirts for a BigGive ... Hanes.com is having a sale and I was wondering if anyone has used their shirts for iron-on designs?  Are they true to size?
> 
> I need 2 5T shirts ... I was going to order size S (6-8) rather than XS (2-4) ... what do you think?
> 
> Mens & Women's ... are they true to size?
> 
> TIA!



I would definitely order the 6-8.  It is always better to have something be a little roomy rather than too small.  I bought my daughters some Hanes t-shirts last summer and I thought they ran a bit on the smaller side anyhow.  I don't know about the adult shirts on the website but the ones that I buy in the store seem pretty true to size.


----------



## chellewashere

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Happy Easter!!...(a bit early but I may not get on here tomorrow so...
> 
> TMTQ..but I love everything that has been posted over the last couple of days.
> 
> D, love the Jessie dresses and the cow print lining. Very cute.
> 
> I have been a little busy and in an effort to help us get to 250 here are a few photo's of my 2nd and 3rd projects.
> 
> 2nd project ever...Pillow case mini dress with ruffle/easy fit pants....DD doesn't like it she says it looks like a clown suite....I think it was a little to colorful or maybe its the "dots"  In hinds sight I could have used the solid fabric for the main part of the pants and the dots for the cuff.  That would have broken it up a little.... oh well...I won't force her to wear it...I promise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd project ( aka dress 1 of 14 for our disney trip this summer) Minnie dot peasant dress...just waiting on my local store to get some wonder under or something like it so I can try Heathers Sue's applique tut...and add Minnie head.  This trip is also a surpirse so I will have to wait until we are closer and I can start packing or the Minnie head will be a dead giveaway..
> 
> I think I may get out my seam ripper and take the ribbon off and move it down so its not on the elastic casing...it takes away the dresses ability to stretch in that area.  Maybe line it up right under it.  Any suggestions???



Love the ruffle on the first dress and the minnie is perfect!! Wow awesome for 2nd and third outfits!!!


----------



## chellewashere

dianemom2 said:


> I saw the earlier discussion about the princess dresses at the Princess meals.  My girls were never interested in wearing a princess dress so this is what they were last time we did a princess meal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Younger DD just looked at the pictures and said that she looks like she is wearing clown pants.
> 
> Here is another outfit that I made for the girls to wear while we were at Disney on that trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that my girls are a couple of years older, they would NEVER wear either one of those outfits.  For the one day we did there in December, they were willing to wear tie dye shirts but that was it!



I'm not looking forward to the outgrowing the outfits I like stage 
Your daughters look beautiful!!


----------



## cogero

okay helping us move along.

Here are some Mickey Head Shirts for a pixie dusting I am doing





Here is DDs entire outfit





and a skirt I made for myself. I love this fabric. I am wearing a yellow tank top with it and either a cardigan or if I can find the denim jacket I want to wear.





Loving all the stuff being posted tonite.


----------



## mphalens

cogero said:


> okay helping us move along.
> 
> Here are some Mickey Head Shirts for a pixie dusting I am doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is DDs entire outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a skirt I made for myself. I love this fabric. I am wearing a yellow tank top with it and either a cardigan or if I can find the denim jacket I want to wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving all the stuff being posted tonite.



So cute!  All of it!!!!  So so cute!


----------



## ellenbenny

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Happy Easter!!...(a bit early but I may not get on here tomorrow so...
> 
> TMTQ..but I love everything that has been posted over the last couple of days.
> 
> D, love the Jessie dresses and the cow print lining. Very cute.
> 
> I have been a little busy and in an effort to help us get to 250 here are a few photo's of my 2nd and 3rd projects.
> 
> 2nd project ever...Pillow case mini dress with ruffle/easy fit pants....DD doesn't like it she says it looks like a clown suite....I think it was a little to colorful or maybe its the "dots"  In hinds sight I could have used the solid fabric for the main part of the pants and the dots for the cuff.  That would have broken it up a little.... oh well...I won't force her to wear it...I promise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd project ( aka dress 1 of 14 for our disney trip this summer) Minnie dot peasant dress...just waiting on my local store to get some wonder under or something like it so I can try Heathers Sue's applique tut...and add Minnie head.  This trip is also a surpirse so I will have to wait until we are closer and I can start packing or the Minnie head will be a dead giveaway..
> 
> I think I may get out my seam ripper and take the ribbon off and move it down so its not on the elastic casing...it takes away the dresses ability to stretch in that area.  Maybe line it up right under it.  Any suggestions???



Love the outfits.   Would your DD wear the top with a solid color pair of leggings or shorts, and the pants with a solid color t-shirt or top?  They are both so cute, it would be a shame not to wear them.  

Not sure what to do about the ribbon... it looks great though.


----------



## ellenbenny

cogero said:


> okay helping us move along.
> 
> Here are some Mickey Head Shirts for a pixie dusting I am doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is DDs entire outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a skirt I made for myself. I love this fabric. I am wearing a yellow tank top with it and either a cardigan or if I can find the denim jacket I want to wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving all the stuff being posted tonite.



Love the skirts, great idea to make one for yourself, so pretty!


----------



## dianemom2

I am trying to move this thread along.  Here is some happy news for me!

I've got my new sewing room!  We moved the kids toys out of the playroom.  They don't play with them anymore anyhow!  Now the toys are in the storage room.  They can get to them but they won't since they don't use them anymore. 

We moved all my sewing stuff into the playroom.  It is a HUGE room.  I have so much space down there plus even though it is in the basement, there are 3 windows in the room.  They are high up, small windows but at least I get some natural light.   I have two tables set up.  One has my sewing machine and serger.  The other has the Babylock that I use for embroidery.  I have a large closet with shelves for all my stuff plus a bookcase and a chest.  I put the old glider from when the kids were babies in corner so I have a place to sit and look at my patterns or do some hand sewing.  I even have room to buy a folding table to use for cutting.  No more having to schlepp everything upstairs to cut on the kitchen island or the kitchen table!  Hubby has promised that he will move my wall mounted thread racks next week one day. 

This was such a great day!!!!!  The best part was that the kids were so helpful and cooperative about moving my stuff in there.  My younger daughter even told me that she was so happy that I would get to use that room for sewing and that it made a great sewing room.

I will post pictures next week once the kids go back to school and I have a little free time.


----------



## mkwj

And for my friend to announce she's having #7!










[/QUOTE]


If this was already asked I apologize, but where did you find the mickey buttons?  I love them.


----------



## DMGeurts

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Happy Easter!!...(a bit early but I may not get on here tomorrow so...
> 
> TMTQ..but I love everything that has been posted over the last couple of days.
> 
> D, love the Jessie dresses and the cow print lining. Very cute.
> 
> I have been a little busy and in an effort to help us get to 250 here are a few photo's of my 2nd and 3rd projects.
> 
> 2nd project ever...Pillow case mini dress with ruffle/easy fit pants....DD doesn't like it she says it looks like a clown suite....I think it was a little to colorful or maybe its the "dots"  In hinds sight I could have used the solid fabric for the main part of the pants and the dots for the cuff.  That would have broken it up a little.... oh well...I won't force her to wear it...I promise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd project ( aka dress 1 of 14 for our disney trip this summer) Minnie dot peasant dress...just waiting on my local store to get some wonder under or something like it so I can try Heathers Sue's applique tut...and add Minnie head.  This trip is also a surpirse so I will have to wait until we are closer and I can start packing or the Minnie head will be a dead giveaway..
> 
> I think I may get out my seam ripper and take the ribbon off and move it down so its not on the elastic casing...it takes away the dresses ability to stretch in that area.  Maybe line it up right under it.  Any suggestions???




I love both of these dresses!  I really love the ruffle you put on the bottom of the polka-dotted one.    Sure, you could have switched the fabrics around - but I think it's cute just the way it is.

Oh and thanks for the compliment on my Jessie outfit.  


dianemom2 said:


> I saw the earlier discussion about the princess dresses at the Princess meals.  My girls were never interested in wearing a princess dress so this is what they were last time we did a princess meal.



These are so cute!



chellewashere said:


> Ok finished this up tonight...sorry about the darkness still learning how to make my camera take night pictures (only had it a year now  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not happy Im interrupting her DRAGON BALL Z to try on a top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back super blurry sorry



This turned out so cute!



cogero said:


> okay helping us move along.
> 
> Here are some Mickey Head Shirts for a pixie dusting I am doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is DDs entire outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a skirt I made for myself. I love this fabric. I am wearing a yellow tank top with it and either a cardigan or if I can find the denim jacket I want to wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving all the stuff being posted tonite.



Chiara - I just love the skirt you made for yourself... which pattern did you use?  I am planning to make myself a skirt (I have the fabric and everything) for the wedding in a few weeks - and I am really going back and forth on a pattern.  I just loved how yours turned out.  This is the fabric I purchased:
http://www.etsy.com/listing/6155802...eller&ga_search_type=user_shop_ttt_id_5246514

Any ideas for a pattern???  

D~


----------



## chellewashere

cogero said:


> okay helping us move along.
> 
> Here are some Mickey Head Shirts for a pixie dusting I am doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is DDs entire outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a skirt I made for myself. I love this fabric. I am wearing a yellow tank top with it and either a cardigan or if I can find the denim jacket I want to wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving all the stuff being posted tonite.



OMGoodness!! I love love LOVE the stipe in the peeps. That looks incredible


----------



## chellewashere

dianemom2 said:


> I am trying to move this thread along.  Here is some happy news for me!
> 
> I've got my new sewing room!  We moved the kids toys out of the playroom.  They don't play with them anymore anyhow!  Now the toys are in the storage room.  They can get to them but they won't since they don't use them anymore.
> 
> We moved all my sewing stuff into the playroom.  It is a HUGE room.  I have so much space down there plus even though it is in the basement, there are 3 windows in the room.  They are high up, small windows but at least I get some natural light.   I have two tables set up.  One has my sewing machine and serger.  The other has the Babylock that I use for embroidery.  I have a large closet with shelves for all my stuff plus a bookcase and a chest.  I put the old glider from when the kids were babies in corner so I have a place to sit and look at my patterns or do some hand sewing.  I even have room to buy a folding table to use for cutting.  No more having to schlepp everything upstairs to cut on the kitchen island or the kitchen table!  Hubby has promised that he will move my wall mounted thread racks next week one day.
> 
> This was such a great day!!!!!  The best part was that the kids were so helpful and cooperative about moving my stuff in there.  My younger daughter even told me that she was so happy that I would get to use that room for sewing and that it made a great sewing room.
> 
> I will post pictures next week once the kids go back to school and I have a little free time.



I am sooo jealous. That is so great!!!


----------



## mphalens

dianemom2 said:


> I am trying to move this thread along.  Here is some happy news for me!
> 
> I've got my new sewing room!  We moved the kids toys out of the playroom.  They don't play with them anymore anyhow!  Now the toys are in the storage room.  They can get to them but they won't since they don't use them anymore.
> 
> We moved all my sewing stuff into the playroom.  It is a HUGE room.  I have so much space down there plus even though it is in the basement, there are 3 windows in the room.  They are high up, small windows but at least I get some natural light.   I have two tables set up.  One has my sewing machine and serger.  The other has the Babylock that I use for embroidery.  I have a large closet with shelves for all my stuff plus a bookcase and a chest.  I put the old glider from when the kids were babies in corner so I have a place to sit and look at my patterns or do some hand sewing.  I even have room to buy a folding table to use for cutting.  No more having to schlepp everything upstairs to cut on the kitchen island or the kitchen table!  Hubby has promised that he will move my wall mounted thread racks next week one day.
> 
> This was such a great day!!!!!  The best part was that the kids were so helpful and cooperative about moving my stuff in there.  My younger daughter even told me that she was so happy that I would get to use that room for sewing and that it made a great sewing room.
> 
> I will post pictures next week once the kids go back to school and I have a little free time.



JEALOUS!!!!  I don't have a room .... I have the hallway it's across from the washer/dryer closet ... I cut on the dining room table ... and supplies that don't fit in the one drawer of my machine cabinet ... well, they get left in the bag they came from the store in until I can sew the project (we're just OUT of closet space!) ... 
My mom has a sewing room at her house ... I could never understand why she wouldn't give it to me when I was still at home (it's next to my childhood bedroom and my grandmother & I thought we should knock down the shared wall and make my room bigger) ... until I had to sew in the hallway at my house ... now I understand why she was SO protective of that sewing room!!!


----------



## chellewashere

DMGeurts said:


> I love both of these dresses!  I really love the ruffle you put on the bottom of the polka-dotted one.    Sure, you could have switched the fabrics around - but I think it's cute just the way it is.
> 
> Oh and thanks for the compliment on my Jessie outfit.
> 
> 
> These are so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> This turned out so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Chiara - I just love the skirt you made for yourself... which pattern did you use?  I am planning to make myself a skirt (I have the fabric and everything) for the wedding in a few weeks - and I am really going back and forth on a pattern.  I just loved how yours turned out.  This is the fabric I purchased:
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/6155802...eller&ga_search_type=user_shop_ttt_id_5246514
> 
> Any ideas for a pattern???
> 
> D~



Love that blue color...gorgeous.


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

Are we moving yet?!!


----------



## NiniMorris

I finally get some shopping done and come back expecting to see you have moved without me...but I see that you are still here!


Come on...I really want to move tonight!



Nini


----------



## dianemom2

In our old house I had to sew in the laundry room.  My girls were little then and I didn't get much sewing done anyhow.  When we moved into this house I took the smallest room in the basement for my sewing room.  It had no windows and I found it depressing to be in there all day long.  I have been waiting for 6 years for my girls to be old enough to be willing to give up their playroom!  They still have a big rec room down there where they can hang out so it isn't too hard on them.  I am so excited!  The three little windows in my new sewing room mean so much to me!


----------



## clhemsath

Well, I will help a tiny bit move us along.  I feel like I have been in an allergy fog for weeks!  I decided to check in tonight to see how everyone was doing and to let you know that DH says I can get a brother 770 in just a few weeks.    I have been saving for a while and I think I have finally made it. 

Hopefully I will now get some sewing done

Hope everyone has a moving buddy.


----------



## chellewashere

DMGeurts said:


> This turned out so cute!


Thanks...ran out of cupcake pattern..had to improvise so since it was a 2 layer top


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

dianemom2 said:


> I am trying to move this thread along.  Here is some happy news for me!
> 
> I've got my new sewing room!  We moved the kids toys out of the playroom.  They don't play with them anymore anyhow!  Now the toys are in the storage room.  They can get to them but they won't since they don't use them anymore.
> 
> We moved all my sewing stuff into the playroom.  It is a HUGE room.  I have so much space down there plus even though it is in the basement, there are 3 windows in the room.  They are high up, small windows but at least I get some natural light.   I have two tables set up.  One has my sewing machine and serger.  The other has the Babylock that I use for embroidery.  I have a large closet with shelves for all my stuff plus a bookcase and a chest.  I put the old glider from when the kids were babies in corner so I have a place to sit and look at my patterns or do some hand sewing.  I even have room to buy a folding table to use for cutting.  No more having to schlepp everything upstairs to cut on the kitchen island or the kitchen table!  Hubby has promised that he will move my wall mounted thread racks next week one day.
> 
> This was such a great day!!!!!  The best part was that the kids were so helpful and cooperative about moving my stuff in there.  My younger daughter even told me that she was so happy that I would get to use that room for sewing and that it made a great sewing room.
> 
> I will post pictures next week once the kids go back to school and I have a little free time.



I can't wait to see pictures!!! Enjoy!


----------



## jessica52877

mphalens said:


> Has anyone ordered from Hanes.com for blanks???
> 
> They're having a great sale and I need to get shirts for a BigGive and wasn't sure how they run ...
> What size would you get for a 5T?  The S(6-8) or the XS(2-4) ???  Do their Mens & Ladies shirts run true to size???
> 
> I could get the 5 BG shirts I need plus a polo for DS#1 for $24!!!!!



I would probably go with Jiffy shirts, no idea how Hanes run though but I would say no way to a size 2-4 for 5t, even the 6-8's we had weren't bigger then a 3-4t. If you want a 5t on jiffy and go with rabbit skins order the size 7. 



NiniMorris said:


> ARGH!!!
> 
> I was just browsing on a Disney board...not here...and someone asked if it was really necessary for their daughter to wear a Princess dress to a princess meal??!!??  Seriously?
> 
> I thought I was having heart palpitations!
> 
> 
> Nini



LOL! I would have NEVER worn a princess dress as a child. I hated regular dresses even. I would have never agreed to a princess meal either, but that doesn't mean we wouldn't have eaten there for someone else. We did eat in the castle all the time as a kid, but no princesses thank goodness! 



ttfn0205 said:


> I am so excited, after all the lurking I finally have something to share.
> I have not sewn in years due to severe RA, so it was really challenging.   My very good friend came over this morning and cut the bottom as I could not use the cutter.  Otherwise it did it all!
> I am thrilled she wont have to wear plan b!   hmmm what shall I attempt next?





ttfn0205 said:


> http://i1094.photobucket.com/albums...930581740211_1112262085_2247387_3931674_n.jpg
> 
> apparently I cant attach the photo just the link sorry



The dress is so pretty, from facebook click the copy image location and then come over here, click the little picture at the top of the mountain and sun or whatever it is and paste and your picture will show up here. 



NiniMorris said:


> I finally get some shopping done and come back expecting to see you have moved without me...but I see that you are still here!
> 
> 
> Come on...I really want to move tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



I went to Ashby's today. Did you get your machine back or is it ready? I thought about asking the guy but I figured he would think I was a lunatic. I thought we were never going to get there! 

Hopefully he'll have mine done some time this week. I usually send DH but he would have spent WAY more then me today so glad I didn't. He can pick it up though.  Of course, I don't know when his next day off is so that might not work.


----------



## ellenbenny

jessica52877 said:


> I would probably go with Jiffy shirts, no idea how Hanes run though but I would say no way to a size 2-4 for 5t, even the 6-8's we had weren't bigger then a 3-4t. If you want a 5t on jiffy and go with rabbit skins order the size 7.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! I would have NEVER worn a princess dress as a child. I hated regular dresses even. I would have never agreed to a princess meal either, but that doesn't mean we wouldn't have eaten there for someone else. We did eat in the castle all the time as a kid, but no princesses thank goodness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dress is so pretty, from facebook click the copy image location and then come over here, click the little picture at the top of the mountain and sun or whatever it is and paste and your picture will show up here.
> 
> 
> 
> I went to Ashby's today. Did you get your machine back or is it ready? I thought about asking the guy but I figured he would think I was a lunatic. I thought we were never going to get there!
> 
> Hopefully he'll have mine done some time this week. I usually send DH but he would have spent WAY more then me today so glad I didn't. He can pick it up though.  Of course, I don't know when his next day off is so that might not work.



No new machine?


----------



## NiniMorris

jessica52877 said:


> I would probably go with Jiffy shirts, no idea how Hanes run though but I would say no way to a size 2-4 for 5t, even the 6-8's we had weren't bigger then a 3-4t. If you want a 5t on jiffy and go with rabbit skins order the size 7.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! I would have NEVER worn a princess dress as a child. I hated regular dresses even. I would have never agreed to a princess meal either, but that doesn't mean we wouldn't have eaten there for someone else. We did eat in the castle all the time as a kid, but no princesses thank goodness!
> 
> 
> 
> I went to Ashby's today. Did you get your machine back or is it ready? I thought about asking the guy but I figured he would think I was a lunatic. I thought we were never going to get there!
> 
> Hopefully he'll have mine done some time this week. I usually send DH but he would have spent WAY more then me today so glad I didn't. He can pick it up though.  Of course, I don't know when his next day off is so that might not work.



Unfortunately I still have 2 weeks to go before it will be looked at!  I am so missing it. I dropped it off last Monday and they said 2 and a half to three weeks before he could look at it.  I told my husband I was going to throw it a welcome home party!  

Nini


----------



## jessica52877

ellenbenny said:


> No new machine?



Innovis 1250d! 

So far I am in love. Everyone thought I would be disappointed at the sewing place, including DH. He was totally going for the 1500d, which had I known they were going to have I might have prepared myself better and thought a little more on it. But I didn't need a bigger hoop and mainly want it to sew and preferred to save the $. He told me to get the one you got if I wanted it. 

I think my machine is going to be alot cheaper to fix then originally thought. It might just be the foot pedal now he thinks and I started thinking that. Had I know that I would have gone back to just sewing without it like I used to but I wanted another good reliable machine anyways. I am not against buying another one at some point either. Maybe when my money tree grows.


----------



## DMGeurts

dianemom2 said:


> I am trying to move this thread along.  Here is some happy news for me!
> 
> I've got my new sewing room!  We moved the kids toys out of the playroom.  They don't play with them anymore anyhow!  Now the toys are in the storage room.  They can get to them but they won't since they don't use them anymore.
> 
> We moved all my sewing stuff into the playroom.  It is a HUGE room.  I have so much space down there plus even though it is in the basement, there are 3 windows in the room.  They are high up, small windows but at least I get some natural light.   I have two tables set up.  One has my sewing machine and serger.  The other has the Babylock that I use for embroidery.  I have a large closet with shelves for all my stuff plus a bookcase and a chest.  I put the old glider from when the kids were babies in corner so I have a place to sit and look at my patterns or do some hand sewing.  I even have room to buy a folding table to use for cutting.  No more having to schlepp everything upstairs to cut on the kitchen island or the kitchen table!  Hubby has promised that he will move my wall mounted thread racks next week one day.
> 
> This was such a great day!!!!!  The best part was that the kids were so helpful and cooperative about moving my stuff in there.  My younger daughter even told me that she was so happy that I would get to use that room for sewing and that it made a great sewing room.
> 
> I will post pictures next week once the kids go back to school and I have a little free time.



Oooh - I can't wait to see the pictures...  my sewing room is still "in progress" - DH just put the last coat of mud on the walls - he has to sand them, then prime... then it's mine for painting.  It'll be a few more weeks until I am moved in - but the whole family is anxious for it - my sewing stuff has taken over the kitchen table and corner.  



clhemsath said:


> Well, I will help a tiny bit move us along.  I feel like I have been in an allergy fog for weeks!  I decided to check in tonight to see how everyone was doing and to let you know that DH says I can get a brother 770 in just a few weeks.    I have been saving for a while and I think I have finally made it.
> 
> Hopefully I will now get some sewing done
> 
> Hope everyone has a moving buddy.



Congratulations!!  I am so excited for you - great job saving for it!  I am not sure - but I think DH is looking at getting the pe770 for me for my birthday.  I think that originally, he was looking at getting me an Ipod, but I told him that an ipod couldn't embroider.  LOL  Money would be better spent on something useful... like a new machine.  

I don't have a moving buddy.    This will be my 3rd move - I think?  I just always seem to meander in when I get there.  LOL  Besides, I have to get to bed.  

D~


----------



## jessica52877

NiniMorris said:


> Unfortunately I still have 2 weeks to go before it will be looked at!  I am so missing it. I dropped it off last Monday and they said 2 and a half to three weeks before he could look at it.  I told my husband I was going to throw it a welcome home party!
> 
> Nini



That's crazy! He better not take that long. I didn't ask but mine last time we took Friday, went to California and they had called that Monday that it was ready. He has a LONG row of machines to fix. I wish he could have gotten mine to not work because I think he could have fixed it right then, but he couldn't get it to not work.  Fixing it would have consisted of saying you need a new pedal foot if his thoughts were right. He kind of flopped on what he thought but on the phone the lady was relaying the message to him not so well.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I guess Im going to miss the move, since it looks like it will be a midnight move this time!

Happy Easter all.


----------



## ellenbenny

jessica52877 said:


> Innovis 1250d!
> 
> So far I am in love. Everyone thought I would be disappointed at the sewing place, including DH. He was totally going for the 1500d, which had I known they were going to have I might have prepared myself better and thought a little more on it. But I didn't need a bigger hoop and mainly want it to sew and preferred to save the $. He told me to get the one you got if I wanted it.
> 
> I think my machine is going to be alot cheaper to fix then originally thought. It might just be the foot pedal now he thinks and I started thinking that. Had I know that I would have gone back to just sewing without it like I used to but I wanted another good reliable machine anyways. I am not against buying another one at some point either. Maybe when my money tree grows.



Glad you got what you wanted, I think you will be happy with it.  

Hope your machine gets fixed quickly and for not too much $!


----------



## jessica52877

ellenbenny said:


> Glad you got what you wanted, I think you will be happy with it.
> 
> Hope your machine gets fixed quickly and for not too much $!



Thanks! Me too on the $ part! I like that is smaller and might be easier to travel with too. It isn't that much smaller but I feel like it is for some reason.


----------



## mphalens

dianemom2 said:


> I would definitely order the 6-8.  It is always better to have something be a little roomy rather than too small.  I bought my daughters some Hanes t-shirts last summer and I thought they ran a bit on the smaller side anyhow.  I don't know about the adult shirts on the website but the ones that I buy in the store seem pretty true to size.





jessica52877 said:


> I would probably go with Jiffy shirts, no idea how Hanes run though but I would say no way to a size 2-4 for 5t, even the 6-8's we had weren't bigger then a 3-4t. If you want a 5t on jiffy and go with rabbit skins order the size 7.



Dangit!  I don't know what to do!!!  I LOATHE Rabbit Skins shirts ... they run SO SO SO Small!!!  I think after receiving SO many complaints about them when I managed a Gymboree Play & Music I have a mental block against them 

I'd normally head to Walmart but I don't think Granimals has plain t's ... they have a pocket this season in the little boys section, don't they???  Anyone know about the girls selection?
Or would I be better off with Michaels or ACMoore???  They sell blanks, don't they?  I know I've gotten shirts there before, but I can't remember how they fit ...


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

jessica52877 said:


> Thanks! Me too on the $ party! I like that is smaller and might be easier to travel with too. It isn't that much smaller but I feel like it is for some reason.



How much traveling do you do with your machine?  I'm just curious....


----------



## chellewashere

My DH asked me what I wanted for Christmas the other day (yeah we plan far in advance) and I told him I want one that will embroider a 6x10 but I will settle for a 5 x 7 
I am so jealous of all you ladies with a sewing room. I might convert my upstairs room into one and just work in there at night. It is my sons room but he is in San Diego and then back to Afghanistan and for some reason I dont see him moving back home with the "rents" anytime soon 

I have to get the baskets set up tonight once I know the little darlin' is asleep. Other than that I will be here patiently waiting to go to the next chapter


----------



## clhemsath

mphalens said:


> Dangit!  I don't know what to do!!!  I LOATHE Rabbit Skins shirts ... they run SO SO SO Small!!!  I think after receiving SO many complaints about them when I managed a Gymboree Play & Music I have a mental block against them
> 
> I'd normally head to Walmart but I don't think Granimals has plain t's ... they have a pocket this season in the little boys section, don't they???  Anyone know about the girls selection?
> Or would I be better off with Michaels or ACMoore???  They sell blanks, don't they?  I know I've gotten shirts there before, but I can't remember how they fit ...



You know, I was in the craft paint section of wal-mart yesterday and I saw t-shirts in there too  I didn't do a close check of them, but just a thought.  I always go looking in the kids section for shirts, but maybe the craft section from now on as well.


----------



## ellenbenny

mphalens said:


> Dangit!  I don't know what to do!!!  I LOATHE Rabbit Skins shirts ... they run SO SO SO Small!!!  I think after receiving SO many complaints about them when I managed a Gymboree Play & Music I have a mental block against them
> 
> I'd normally head to Walmart but I don't think Granimals has plain t's ... they have a pocket this season in the little boys section, don't they???  Anyone know about the girls selection?
> Or would I be better off with Michaels or ACMoore???  They sell blanks, don't they?  I know I've gotten shirts there before, but I can't remember how they fit ...



My Joanns, Michaels and AC moore have blanks, a few colors in toddler sizes and then the Gildan or Jerzees brands in the larger sizes.  I think a youth small (6-8) would probably work ok for a 5T.


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

ellenbenny said:


> My Joanns, Michaels and AC moore have blanks, a few colors in toddler sizes and then the Gildan or Jerzees brands in the larger sizes.  I think a youth small (6-8) would probably work ok for a 5T.



I've found shirts at Hobby Lobby...a little on the thin side though.  I bought a couple, but I'm not sure how they will hold up.  They did look close to actual size though....


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Marianne...I've had good luck removing the pocket before washing, and any stitch marks disappeared in the wash.  Just be sure to use the seam ripper on the pocket and not the inside of the shirt, just in case of accidental oops.  You'll dmage the pocket that's coming off instead of the shirt.  Not that I would know...


----------



## mphalens

clhemsath said:


> You know, I was in the craft paint section of wal-mart yesterday and I saw t-shirts in there too  I didn't do a close check of them, but just a thought.  I always go looking in the kids section for shirts, but maybe the craft section from now on as well.





ellenbenny said:


> My Joanns, Michaels and AC moore have blanks, a few colors in toddler sizes and then the Gildan or Jerzees brands in the larger sizes.  I think a youth small (6-8) would probably work ok for a 5T.





DisneyTeacher01 said:


> I've found shirts at Hobby Lobby...a little on the thin side though.  I bought a couple, but I'm not sure how they will hold up.  They did look close to actual size though....





TinkerbelleMom said:


> Marianne...I've had good luck removing the pocket before washing, and any stitch marks disappeared in the wash.  Just be sure to use the seam ripper on the pocket and not the inside of the shirt, just in case of accidental oops.  You'll dmage the pocket that's coming off instead of the shirt.  Not that I would know...




Wow!  Thanks ladies!!!  Now is it wrong of me to wish stores weren't closed for Easter tomorrow so I could go do some re-con? 

DH works tomorrow (pretty much most holidays except for Christmas Day) because he's a golf pro at a private club and you know, they want to go play golf and have a nice family day ... no worries, my kids don't miss their dad on holidays or anything 
Sorry for the mini-rant ... DH loves his job ... and that's important ... we just both hate when he has to miss out on family stuff b/c of it


----------



## mkwj

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Marianne...I've had good luck removing the pocket before washing, and any stitch marks disappeared in the wash.  Just be sure to use the seam ripper on the pocket and not the inside of the shirt, just in case of accidental oops.  You'll dmage the pocket that's coming off instead of the shirt.  Not that I would know...



I agree with this.  I have done it several times for appliques.  I can't even tell there was a pocket.


----------



## mphalens

mkwj said:


> I agree with this.  I have done it several times for appliques.  I can't even tell there was a pocket.



Great to know!!!  I'll try it if I get stuck!


----------



## GoofItUp

Uh-oh....I've found a machine that looks really interesting on craigslist.  The reason I'm starting with uh-oh is because I'm a very beginner sewer.  And this is not a cheap machine.  But I think it may be a good deal.  Here's the description:

Pfaff Creative 7570 sewing & embroidery machine. Has accessories that were included when purchased. Also has one extra standard hoop and the Pfaff creative fantasy hoop. 
Includes PC designer 2.2 software with cable. 

5 blank memory cards 
2 Amazing Designs memory cards 
19 Pfaff creative fantasy cards 
Cash only 
Do any of you have this machine?  What do you think?  It's listed for $750.  Opinions???


----------



## chellewashere

The Easter Bunny came!!
She finally fell asleep. Now hubbykins has to get up before her tomorrow and hide the eggs outside


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

mkwj said:


> I agree with this.  I have done it several times for appliques.  I can't even tell there was a pocket.



Very good to know!  I always find shirts with pockets and have never thought to just take the pocket off.


Are we going to move tonight?  It's my first move and I don't want to miss it!


----------



## chellewashere

Wow we made it to 251 pages!!


----------



## froggy33

chellewashere said:


> The Easter Bunny came!!
> She finally fell asleep. Now hubbykins has to get up before her tomorrow and hide the eggs outside



How fun!  She made out good.  Totally reminds me that I need to get my daughters ready!

Oh and a note on the colored bubbles....apparently they stain!!!  My mom told me that anyway.  So I recommend play clothes and outside.

Happy Easter all!


----------



## chellewashere

froggy33 said:


> How fun!  She made out good.  Totally reminds me that I need to get my daughters ready!
> 
> Oh and a note on the colored bubbles....apparently they stain!!!  My mom told me that anyway.  So I recommend play clothes and outside.
> 
> Happy Easter all!



Yeah I read an article on that after I bought them of course!! And I heard they stain siding too. So it will be in the middle of the backyard in ratty clothes


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

chellewashere said:


> Yeah I read an article on that after I bought them of course!! And I heard they stain siding too. So it will be in the middle of the backyard in ratty clothes



Don't forget the grass....Sorry, the ads are a little misleading.  On the flip side, your yard will be nice and colorful for spring!!


----------



## chellewashere

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Marianne...I've had good luck removing the pocket before washing, and any stitch marks disappeared in the wash.  Just be sure to use the seam ripper on the pocket and not the inside of the shirt, just in case of accidental oops.  You'll dmage the pocket that's coming off instead of the shirt.  Not that I would know...





mkwj said:


> I agree with this.  I have done it several times for appliques.  I can't even tell there was a pocket.



This is why I love this thread. You learn new things every day!


----------



## chellewashere

DisneyTeacher01 said:


> Don't forget the grass....Sorry, the ads are a little misleading.  On the flip side, your yard will be nice and colorful for spring!!



LOL that is true. Glad I didnt buy them all, but now I know why they were so dang cheap when I got them


----------



## squirrel

I have finally finished one dress for our next trip in October.

Not sure how many more at least 4 maybe as many as 7.


----------



## mphalens

The bunny visited at our house too ... Can't get a picture uploaded right now... 

$10 says DS#1 will be jealous that DS#2 got 1 bigger bunny while he "only" got two Webkins (a puppy & a bunny) ...   I tried REALLY hard to do everything EQUAL for them, but it's hard when they're 3 1/2 years apart!!!  They like different candy, they're obviously on different levels for books, etc. etc. etc.


DS#1 is getting:
2 movies (Incredibles Blu-Ray combo pack & Yogi Bear combo pack)
1 Lightening McQueen Bellywasher
2 magic towels (soccer ball and Lightening McQueen)
1 box of jelly bean bubble gum
1 box of sour patch bunnies
puppy webkins
bunny lil webkins
1 large lolly
The Story of Easter book
Magnetic Word Builder book

DS#2 is getting:
2 movies (Cars blu-ray combo pack & Tangled blu-ray combo pack)
2 bellywashers (Lightening McQueen & Mater)
2 magic towels (both Cars)
1 box of bunny nerds
1 box of gummy lifesavers
1 large lolly
Little Bunny Follows His Nose (scratch & sniff book - it was one of my favorites as a child and I found a brand new copy at Borders today!)
Stellaluna oversized board book version
Small Build A Bear Bunny ($4.99 with purchase at Borders)

My mom sent them stuff too ... but it's labelled "Love Mimi & Papa" so they know the EB didn't leave it


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

Well I was going to try to stick around for the move, but I am TiReD!!!  I'll look for you guys in the morning.

Happy Easter!!


----------



## NiniMorris

Wel, the Ten Commandments finally went off, and I THINK DS is asleep.  Time to get the EB goodies out of the car and set it up then off to bed.  


Happy Easter everyone!

Nini


----------



## chellewashere

mphalens said:


> The bunny visited at our house too ... Can't get a picture uploaded right now...
> 
> $10 says DS#1 will be jealous that DS#2 got 1 bigger bunny while he "only" got two Webkins (a puppy & a bunny) ...   I tried REALLY hard to do everything EQUAL for them, but it's hard when they're 3 1/2 years apart!!!  They like different candy, they're obviously on different levels for books, etc. etc. etc.
> 
> 
> DS#1 is getting:
> 2 movies (Incredibles Blu-Ray combo pack & Yogi Bear combo pack)
> 1 Lightening McQueen Bellywasher
> 2 magic towels (soccer ball and Lightening McQueen)
> 1 box of jelly bean bubble gum
> 1 box of sour patch bunnies
> puppy webkins
> bunny lil webkins
> 1 large lolly
> The Story of Easter book
> Magnetic Word Builder book
> 
> DS#2 is getting:
> 2 movies (Cars blu-ray combo pack & Tangled blu-ray combo pack)
> 2 bellywashers (Lightening McQueen & Mater)
> 2 magic towels (both Cars)
> 1 box of bunny nerds
> 1 box of gummy lifesavers
> 1 large lolly
> Little Bunny Follows His Nose (scratch & sniff book - it was one of my favorites as a child and I found a brand new copy at Borders today!)
> Stellaluna oversized board book version
> Small Build A Bear Bunny ($4.99 with purchase at Borders)
> 
> My mom sent them stuff too ... but it's labelled "Love Mimi & Papa" so they know the EB didn't leave it



Aww cute. Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## chellewashere

Well ladies good night. I will join in on the move tomorrow AM 

Hope everyone has a blessed Easter!!


----------



## jessica52877

DisneyTeacher01 said:


> How much traveling do you do with your machine?  I'm just curious....



It's never been anywhere unless you count the 2 hours to the shop. Oh, wait, I did take it to Tennessee once for a family reunion. We all brought our machines and my cousin was awesome and taught us about making quilts a little and we all messed around the hotel lobby for 4-5 hours together. It was lots of fun. 

My mom has a mountain house about 2 hours from here and I would love to take it up there but I was always so nervous with it in the car and the thing is/was huge! 

I can see me taking it many more places though if it is easier to take with me. My friend lives in Charlotte and when she lived here I sometimes would just take my regular sewing machine over and we would sew together. I usually take my regular one to Charlotte. 



chellewashere said:


> The Easter Bunny came!!
> She finally fell asleep. Now hubbykins has to get up before her tomorrow and hide the eggs outside



Guess I don't need to warn you about the bubbles! I can't find the darn club penguin bunny I bought last year!!! It has been in my closet forever but I moved it about 6 weeks ago because it was all that was left in the bag. So, where did I put it!! Oh, there is an octopus too. Hmm?? I am pretty sure we'll go to bed without finding it, especially since no one is looking for it! 



froggy33 said:


> How fun!  She made out good.  Totally reminds me that I need to get my daughters ready!
> 
> Oh and a note on the colored bubbles....apparently they stain!!!  My mom told me that anyway.  So I recommend play clothes and outside.
> 
> Happy Easter all!



Yep, heard the same thing and read the article. Cute idea although I always thought bubbles were colorful enough. 



squirrel said:


> I have finally finished one dress for our next trip in October.
> 
> Not sure how many more at least 4 maybe as many as 7.



When are you headed to the world in Oct? I am pretty sure we'll go there this year vs land.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

mphalens said:


> I so would have written back (and then not posted it-because I try to censor myself before causing trouble):
> "Of course it's not NECESSARY, but why wouldn't you want her to???  Either she doesn't want to wear one and isn't into the whole Princess thing -so then why go to a princess meal??? Or you don't remember what it's like to WANT to be a princess as a child and just don't want to be bothered GETTING her the dress ...
> 
> I'd LOVE to have a daughter to take to a princess meal in a princess dress ... lord help me if I'm ever blessed with a girl ... I was one of those tomboys that LOVED to LIVE in dresses as a kid, so all of these fabulous girly dresses y'all make ... yeah, I'd go nuts making them



  I agree with your sentiments completely!!  I waited a good long time before I was blessed with my baby girl, and I would be caught running naked through Disney World before I'd take her to a princess meal not dressed as a princess!  




DMGeurts said:


> That turned out really cute!
> 
> I managed to make two Jessie dresses this week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my favorite part... I lined the bodice in Cow...  LOL    It's a fact - I'd be the only one who felt that it completed an outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm on to the BG wallets... I finished Tink and Ariel this morning, and nearly half done with HP... I have the Star Wars and Mickey all cut out and ready to sew up tomorrow morning.
> 
> D~



D you've outdone yourself once again!!  You have no idea how many of your photos are in my CASE folder!!  If I ever get time to sew again my little girl is gonna half some life size creations inspired by you and you alone!  I'm missing my "down time" I use to have to sew...I seriously think I get grouchier by the day the longer it's been.



chellewashere said:


> The Easter Bunny came!!
> She finally fell asleep. Now hubbykins has to get up before her tomorrow and hide the eggs outside



Wow!!  She's gonna love all that fun stuff!!  The "scouts" must have given her a clear report 



mphalens said:


> The bunny visited at our house too ... Can't get a picture uploaded right now...
> 
> $10 says DS#1 will be jealous that DS#2 got 1 bigger bunny while he "only" got two Webkins (a puppy & a bunny) ...   I tried REALLY hard to do everything EQUAL for them, but it's hard when they're 3 1/2 years apart!!!  They like different candy, they're obviously on different levels for books, etc. etc. etc.
> 
> 
> DS#1 is getting:
> 2 movies (Incredibles Blu-Ray combo pack & Yogi Bear combo pack)
> 1 Lightening McQueen Bellywasher
> 2 magic towels (soccer ball and Lightening McQueen)
> 1 box of jelly bean bubble gum
> 1 box of sour patch bunnies
> puppy webkins
> bunny lil webkins
> 1 large lolly
> The Story of Easter book
> Magnetic Word Builder book
> 
> DS#2 is getting:
> 2 movies (Cars blu-ray combo pack & Tangled blu-ray combo pack)
> 2 bellywashers (Lightening McQueen & Mater)
> 2 magic towels (both Cars)
> 1 box of bunny nerds
> 1 box of gummy lifesavers
> 1 large lolly
> Little Bunny Follows His Nose (scratch & sniff book - it was one of my favorites as a child and I found a brand new copy at Borders today!)
> Stellaluna oversized board book version
> Small Build A Bear Bunny ($4.99 with purchase at Borders)
> 
> My mom sent them stuff too ... but it's labelled "Love Mimi & Papa" so they know the EB didn't leave it



WOWZA!!  They made out like little bandits this Easter!!

Our boys aren't getting as much this year, we're trying to keep it simple since they are so overloaded with toys already.  The boys are both getting those Mega Blocks dragons, some Cars cars, harmonicas, and then candy and money filled eggs.  Baby girl is getting a soft blanket, a car seat toy and some cute butterfly leggings I spotted at Target.


----------



## squirrel

Sept. 28-Oct. 13th.  It would be great to see you.


----------



## mommy2mrb

wow, the bunny is very generous at your house....you must have a good little ones!!


Megan's growning out of the basket stage, but still likes getting a few things...

choc bunny
peeps
egg shaped bubble gum
bunny pez's
egg shaped M&M's
littlest pet shop creature


----------



## mphalens

Diz-Mommy said:


> I agree with your sentiments completely!!  I waited a good long time before I was blessed with my baby girl, and I would be caught running naked through Disney World before I'd take her to a princess meal not dressed as a princess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D you've outdone yourself once again!!  You have no idea how many of your photos are in my CASE folder!!  If I ever get time to sew again my little girl is gonna half some life size creations inspired by you and you alone!  I'm missing my "down time" I use to have to sew...I seriously think I get grouchier by the day the longer it's been.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!  She's gonna love all that fun stuff!!  The "scouts" must have given her a clear report
> 
> 
> 
> WOWZA!!  They made out like little bandits this Easter!!
> 
> Our boys aren't getting as much this year, we're trying to keep it simple since they are so overloaded with toys already.  The boys are both getting those Mega Blocks dragons, some Cars cars, harmonicas, and then candy and money filled eggs.  Baby girl is getting a soft blanket, a car seat toy and some cute butterfly leggings I spotted at Target.



The list of stuff my boys are getting is because I had to buy things while out on "secret missions" by myself over the last couple of months ... and I kept forgetting what I'd already bought ...   Oh well!  I'm totally NOT hiding eggs this year ... I'm going to tell them the EB was worried about all the storms we've been having lately so he brought them the lollys instead


----------



## VBAndrea

*I HATE MY SERGER!  I HATE MY SERGER!  I HATE MY SERGER!!!!!*

We are having a huge fight tonight and it is clearly winning.  It has never been right so I decided to play around with it tonight.  HUGE mistake.  Now it is WAY OFF and I can't even get it close to the better "off" it was before.  I even broke a needle on it tonight.  Grrrrrrrr!!!!!!  It may go flying out the window.  Look out below (it will be coming from a second story window).  We fought, I went to bed.  I couldn't sleep b/c it wasn't fixed, got up, have spent over three hours now battling with it.  I give up.




ttfn0205 said:


> http://i1094.photobucket.com/albums...930581740211_1112262085_2247387_3931674_n.jpg
> 
> apparently I cant attach the photo just the link sorry


Great job ~ very pretty!



mommy2mrb said:


> getting closer....here's one more post to get it along!
> 
> went to the Disney Store today to stock up on GC for the Big Gives and found a few pixie dust items on sale!
> 
> we are going to see African Cats tonight, so excited!


We saw African Cats yesterday ~ the theater was packed!  I was on the Masai Mara game reserve 21 years ago!



DMGeurts said:


> I managed to make two Jessie dresses this week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my favorite part... I lined the bodice in Cow...  LOL    It's a fact - I'd be the only one who felt that it completed an outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm on to the BG wallets... I finished Tink and Ariel this morning, and nearly half done with HP... I have the Star Wars and Mickey all cut out and ready to sew up tomorrow morning.
> 
> D~


WOW!!!  I think that's a favorite of mine!



Disneymom1218 said:


> It was a plain tshirt that I cut the bottom 3/4 off of. I then did the mickey head for her as today was the first time she ever used the sewing machine. Once I was done it was her turn. I had her turn the stitch to the longest stitch and I let her do 2 basting stitches next to each other and then she pulled the bobbin thread and gathered the fabric so it would be the same size as the shirt. Then I helped her pin it to the shirt and she sewed it to the shirt and I then took over and did a zig zag over the raw edges since I don't have a serger.
> It was so wonky that I took another long scrap that we cut off the fabric and I let her sew that wrong sides together and then turn it right side out. I finished the end for her.Tied it around her to hide the very crooked sewing.
> The sleeves are just rolled up and then tied with ribbon. She has sensory issues and does not like the short sleeves on her arms so all her t-shirts get tied up that way. that is all we did to make that. no need to hem the skirt portion as the sheet company did it for us already LOL.


Thank you for explaining that.   I thought the top part might be a t but I couldn't quite figure it out.



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Happy Easter!!...(a bit early but I may not get on here tomorrow so...
> 
> TMTQ..but I love everything that has been posted over the last couple of days.
> 
> D, love the Jessie dresses and the cow print lining. Very cute.
> 
> I have been a little busy and in an effort to help us get to 250 here are a few photo's of my 2nd and 3rd projects.
> 
> 2nd project ever...Pillow case mini dress with ruffle/easy fit pants....DD doesn't like it she says it looks like a clown suite....I think it was a little to colorful or maybe its the "dots"  In hinds sight I could have used the solid fabric for the main part of the pants and the dots for the cuff.  That would have broken it up a little.... oh well...I won't force her to wear it...I promise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd project ( aka dress 1 of 14 for our disney trip this summer) Minnie dot peasant dress...just waiting on my local store to get some wonder under or something like it so I can try Heathers Sue's applique tut...and add Minnie head.  This trip is also a surpirse so I will have to wait until we are closer and I can start packing or the Minnie head will be a dead giveaway..
> 
> I think I may get out my seam ripper and take the ribbon off and move it down so its not on the elastic casing...it takes away the dresses ability to stretch in that area.  Maybe line it up right under it.  Any suggestions???


Love both -- even the *clown pants*.  



chellewashere said:


> Ok finished this up tonight...sorry about the darkness still learning how to make my camera take night pictures (only had it a year now  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not happy Im interrupting her DRAGON BALL Z to try on a top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back super blurry sorry


Super cute and what fun fabric!



cogero said:


> okay helping us move along.
> 
> Here are some Mickey Head Shirts for a pixie dusting I am doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is DDs entire outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a skirt I made for myself. I love this fabric. I am wearing a yellow tank top with it and either a cardigan or if I can find the denim jacket I want to wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving all the stuff being posted tonite.


Everything is great but I especially love your skirt!


----------



## PurpleEars

ncmomof2 said:


> I have been lurking but not saying much lately.  I have been in a sewing slump!  When I don't sew for awhile, I get nervous to start again.  SInce my DD will be two on Friday, I finally got myself to the sewing machine to make her a birthday dress.
> 
> Here is the finished product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to start planning for our DW trip in Sept.  We are staying extra days, so extra dresses



Good job on the dress! I hope you get to keep your sewing mojo now that you are back at it.



mphalens said:


> Okay ... so these are NOT Disney outfits, but I really wanted to share some of the pictures from DS#1 and his BFF's joint star wars birthday party ... We asked the guests to come in costumes if they wanted ... so of course we all had to dress up too ...
> Here's a group shot:



That looked like a great party!



Granna4679 said:


> I have been playing catch up and finishing up a few orders.  Here is what I worked on this week.
> 
> and the complete outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And AK shirts (individually and then together).  I made them coordinating:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.



Amazing job like usual!



princesssfws said:


> I keep thinking I'm done with outfits for our May trip and then either myself or DH comes up w/ something.  I made this gem shirt for my older dds and myself to wear when the baby wears her Aurora dress and my ds and DH wear the Princess Protection Agency shirts I ordered off of etsy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made this taggie for the baby b/c she loves the one my mom made but I thought she needed a Disney one for WDW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now my dh told me I need to make an outfit for the baby to wear to 'Ohanas - he plans of buying outfits for everyone else while at WDW.



The bling shirt is cool. I am sure the taggie will get lots of use!



Adi12982 said:


> Here's some of my latest stuff (I have to upload pictures from other stuff):
> 
> For my cousin's baby, her birthday was in March:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for my friend to announce she's having #7!



Cute dresses!



MomtoAlexnWilliam said:


> We are headed to Disney on Ice tomorrow and I finally got DD's dress made!  She picked out the fabrics and trim.



Good job on the dress! She picked well!



Ericandjenng said:


> Hi Everyone!  Sorry I haven't been on in awhile.  Had some projects to do.  Entered our daughter in her first pageant--she won "best dressed" in her age division and had all those everyday things going on to get caught back up on.  And now it's time to get a project for an unofficial give done, plus two projects for a co-worker and the 1st grade teachers... Then I have to do the next dress and theme-wear (nautical) for DD's next pageant.
> 
> But here are pics of her pageant dress and theme-wear (Flower Power Retro Wear).  I didn't realize when I started making her dress and adding the decorative touches how much it looked like Cinderella's dress until my BFF pointed it out.



Cute outfits!



mphalens said:


> Okay!  Excuse my feet in these pics, but here are the decoupaged dinosaur jeans I made for Sheriff Shortstuff this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely learned that straight lines are WAY easier to do a project like this (rather than the rounded edges I used on these dinos) ... and that I like using the multi-shade thread better than a solid (I used blue on one leg and switched to multi-green for the other when I ran out of the blue - way less left on the spool than I thought



You did a good job on those jeans.



MiniGirl said:


> Happy Earth Day....
> 
> I thought I'd do my part to help move this thread to 250 before the weekend. Anyway, I made this a couple of years ago for Earth Day. I don't think I ever shared it here though. Sorry about the shadows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was a classic Minnie I made awhile back. I wanted to try something new, so I added ruffles to the shirred back. I also made a little clear pouch for a key card or other treasures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of those outfits are great. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> MaeB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doing my part to get to 250!
> 
> I was offered a new job yesterday and I am soooooooooo happy!  I've been working minimum wage for about 6 months now and this new position pays more than twice that.  I was really struggling paying rent and credit card bills and student loans and I'm excited to be able to breathe a little money-wise.  I still hate that I won't be using my 6 years of post-secondary education but there are just no jobs in my field right now!
> 
> Anyway, the new job starts Tuesday.  The schedule is horrendous (3:30-11:30 Sat-Wed) and it's over an hour away by bus but I'll take it!!
> 
> So happy to have today off as I've had a busy week! It was my birthday on Monday and my brother's yesterday.  With Easter on top od that I am so full of sugar right now!! I'm going to get started on a bag that a friend asked me to make her.  If we still haven't moved I'll post pics of the fabrics later.
> 
> Happy long weekend, all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your new job. Hopefully you will be able to find something in your field soon.
> 
> 
> 
> princesssfws said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finished up the last outfit for our May trip.  This is for dinner at 'Ohanas.  I need to stop looking here and etsy b/c I keep adding things I need to make.
> 
> Here's Little Miss C modeling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking and for all the inspiration you all provide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That dress is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> chellewashere said:
> 
> 
> 
> My part to help move it along
> Easter outfit done w/ purse and bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great outfit. I like the spring colours.
> 
> 
> 
> Disneymom1218 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doing my part to move this thread along. I finally ordered the Kyoko pattern from Modkids and it arrived. I went out yesterday and found some fabric on sale at my Hancocks for a dollar so I got 4 yards because it was so cute. Here is the finished product. I kept the sleeves long because it is for a multicultural festival.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The top looks great. I like the colour combination.
> 
> 
> 
> branmuffin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Ellen! I wasn't scrolling down far enough! Disregard my dd messy hair. It was early!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a beautiful dress. I thought we are not allowed to apologize for messy hair around here?
> 
> 
> 
> RMAMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see that recently, if so, where in the store was it? I would love to have that for my sewing room!
> 
> My oldest DD is a Nanny and her youngest was turning two last week so she asked me to make something Tiana for her. I decided to try the scallopini I don't know what ever possessed me to try this for someone I didn't even know  but it turned out OK. It was much easier than I thought it would be and as with every pattern of Carla's she walks you through it step by step!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow. That skirt is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Colleen27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Helping with the move, here are a couple of things I've been working on.
> 
> My first jellyroll dress, I love the colors but I'm still feeling like it needs something... Maybe a sash?
> 
> And my first attempt at CASEing something I saw on Zullily for a price I wasn't willing to pay, this one is just a bandanna skirt attached to a black onesie to try it out. The next one will be on a tank top and I'll applique a star on the the shirt, but I lack the confidence to try to finangle hand-appliqueing on a onesie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not sure what to suggest for your jellyroll dress. I like your CASE dress.
> 
> 
> 
> Disneymom1218 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the summer one of the Kindergarten teachers ( also a HUGE Disney fan) called me and asked if she brought me the fabric would I make her curtains for her class room. Well the fabric was actually sheets. She told me I could keep the scraps that she would not need them. So my 8 yr old came to me today and asked if she could sew something so I said sure let me embroider for ya first and then I will teach you the art of gathering and you can add the gather to the top. Here is her/our finished product with the curtain/sheet scraps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the two of you make a great sewing team. Good job.
> 
> 
> 
> DMGeurts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to make two Jessie dresses this week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my favorite part... I lined the bodice in Cow...  LOL  It's a fact - I'd be the only one who felt that it completed an outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your outfits are always so inspiring. I think the cow print speaks to the level of attention you pay to the detail of your outfits (which by the way is a great thing!)
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerbell3747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd project ( aka dress 1 of 14 for our disney trip this summer) Minnie dot peasant dress...just waiting on my local store to get some wonder under or something like it so I can try Heathers Sue's applique tut...and add Minnie head.  This trip is also a surpirse so I will have to wait until we are closer and I can start packing or the Minnie head will be a dead giveaway..
> 
> I think I may get out my seam ripper and take the ribbon off and move it down so its not on the elastic casing...it takes away the dresses ability to stretch in that area.  Maybe line it up right under it.  Any suggestions???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good job on your projects. I am wondering if you can replace the ribbon with a bow sash if you decide to rip it out?
> 
> 
> 
> chellewashere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok finished this up tonight...sorry about the darkness still learning how to make my camera take night pictures (only had it a year now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like the print on the fabric!
> 
> 
> 
> cogero said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay helping us move along.
> 
> Here are some Mickey Head Shirts for a pixie dusting I am doing
> 
> Here is DDs entire outfit
> 
> and a skirt I made for myself. I love this fabric. I am wearing a yellow tank top with it and either a cardigan or if I can find the denim jacket I want to wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving all the stuff being posted tonite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like you have been busy! (Sorry can't quote all pictures due to the limit)
> 
> 
> 
> clhemsath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I will help a tiny bit move us along.  I feel like I have been in an allergy fog for weeks!  I decided to check in tonight to see how everyone was doing and to let you know that DH says I can get a brother 770 in just a few weeks. I have been saving for a while and I think I have finally made it.
> 
> Hopefully I will now get some sewing done
> 
> Hope everyone has a moving buddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congrats on your upcoming purchase!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## WyomingMomof6

DMGeurts said:


> That turned out really cute!
> 
> I managed to make two Jessie dresses this week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my favorite part... I lined the bodice in Cow...  LOL    It's a fact - I'd be the only one who felt that it completed an outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm on to the BG wallets... I finished Tink and Ariel this morning, and nearly half done with HP... I have the Star Wars and Mickey all cut out and ready to sew up tomorrow morning.
> 
> D~




That may be my favorite out of all your creations so far!  Just awesome!


----------



## mommy2mrb

VBAndrea said:


> *I HATE MY SERGER!  I HATE MY SERGER!  I HATE MY SERGER!!!!!*
> 
> We are having a huge fight tonight and it is clearly winning.  It has never been right so I decided to play around with it tonight.  HUGE mistake.  Now it is WAY OFF and I can't even get it close to the better "off" it was before.  I even broke a needle on it tonight.  Grrrrrrrr!!!!!!  It may go flying out the window.  Look out below (it will be coming from a second story window).  We fought, I went to bed.  I couldn't sleep b/c it wasn't fixed, got up, have spent over three hours now battling with it.  I give up.
> 
> 
> 
> Great job ~ very pretty!
> 
> 
> We saw African Cats yesterday ~ the theater was packed!  I was on the Masai Mara game reserve 21 years ago!
> 
> 
> WOW!!!  I think that's a favorite of mine!
> 
> 
> Thank you for explaining that.   I thought the top part might be a t but I couldn't quite figure it out.
> 
> 
> Love both -- even the *clown pants*.
> 
> 
> Super cute and what fun fabric!
> 
> 
> Everything is great but I especially love your skirt!



sorry you're fighting with your serger...give it a kick!

today the theatre was about half full....wow, that must of been an amazing trip you had!

well I guess we aren't getting switched over....off to bed!

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## GlassSlippers

Someone was just looking for Star Wars fabric and I don't remember who it was but I was at Wal Mart today and they had Star Wars sheet sets on clearance for $15! That's a whole lot of fabric for that price!

Hope somebody finds this useful!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## GlassSlippers

Happy Resurrection Day, everyone!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## squirrel

I guess the move is happening later today.

I'm off to bed.  Easter and birthday celebrations later today.


----------



## clairemolly

Just popping in to see if we've moved yet.  

I got up to make my ADRs for my no kids 10th anniversary trip in Oct,  but miscalculated so I guess I'll be getting up early tomorrow too!  Back to  bed now...


----------



## DMGeurts

My Multi-quote got messed up.    So, I am super sorry if I missed anyone, and I am even sorrier if I quoted you and it got put in someone else's quote...    I guess I am nervous - this is DH's first working holiday and I am in charge of the ham.  

I was so sure that I'd miss the move last night.  I was kind of glad to get up this morning and find that I hadn't.  



Diz-Mommy said:


> D you've outdone yourself once again!!  You have no idea how many of your photos are in my CASE folder!!  If I ever get time to sew again my little girl is gonna half some life size creations inspired by you and you alone!  I'm missing my "down time" I use to have to sew...I seriously think I get grouchier by the day the longer it's been.
> .



Thank you so much - that is such a nice compliment.    Thanks everyone for all your compliments - I had a bunch more multiquoted, and I really don't know what happened.



VBAndrea said:


> *I HATE MY SERGER!  I HATE MY SERGER!  I HATE MY SERGER!!!!!*
> 
> We are having a huge fight tonight and it is clearly winning.  It has never been right so I decided to play around with it tonight.  HUGE mistake.  Now it is WAY OFF and I can't even get it close to the better "off" it was before.  I even broke a needle on it tonight.  Grrrrrrrr!!!!!!  It may go flying out the window.  Look out below (it will be coming from a second story window).  We fought, I went to bed.  I couldn't sleep b/c it wasn't fixed, got up, have spent over three hours now battling with it.  I give up.



Andrea... I am so sorry about your serger.  I wish I could help you out, I've read so much, but I've never actually done anything to mine... I am even afraid to change it to a rolled hem.  I figure, once I get it off the bar stool and into my sewing room, then I can experiment.

Do you think it's a tension issue?  What kind of serger do you have?  Are there any online tutorials for it on youtube - that's where I learned the most - watching those videos over and over again.



GlassSlippers said:


> Someone was just looking for Star Wars fabric and I don't remember who it was but I was at Wal Mart today and they had Star Wars sheet sets on clearance for $15! That's a whole lot of fabric for that price!
> 
> Hope somebody finds this useful!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



There is also a really awesome sheet set at Target right now...  I honestly thought about getting it, because it is so cool - they haven't clearanced it out yet though, and I just can't pay that much - even though it is a lot of fabric.

D~


----------



## dianemom2

mphalens said:


> Dangit!  I don't know what to do!!!  I LOATHE Rabbit Skins shirts ... they run SO SO SO Small!!!  I think after receiving SO many complaints about them when I managed a Gymboree Play & Music I have a mental block against them
> 
> I'd normally head to Walmart but I don't think Granimals has plain t's ... they have a pocket this season in the little boys section, don't they???  Anyone know about the girls selection?
> Or would I be better off with Michaels or ACMoore???  They sell blanks, don't they?  I know I've gotten shirts there before, but I can't remember how they fit ...



Yes, Michaels has blanks and they are inexpensive.  They sell a size 6-8 which is rather small.  It works perfectly for my nephew who is a size 5T.

I picked up a blank shirt in the boys department at Target last week.  It was a size 3t.  No pockets.  I think it was like $5.  I have also had some luck finding some really cute blanks at K-mart in the girls department this spring. They have some cute blank tees with a little netting trim and bow at the neckline. They also have adorable blank tank tops with a keyhole back.


----------



## mphalens

Phew!  Didn't miss the move ... I'm going to read books with DS#2 ... the Easter Bunny brought him some good ones


----------



## cogero

DMGeurts said:


> Chiara - I just love the skirt you made for yourself... which pattern did you use?  I am planning to make myself a skirt (I have the fabric and everything) for the wedding in a few weeks - and I am really going back and forth on a pattern.  I just loved how yours turned out.  This is the fabric I purchased:
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/6155802...eller&ga_search_type=user_shop_ttt_id_5246514
> 
> Any ideas for a pattern???
> 
> D~




D I am not on my mac but I have so many tutorials that I don't use just one.

Mine is just 2 legnths of fabric cut to a legnth I like plus 1.75 inches for the waistband. It is cut from selvege to selvege. My hem band is cut the same way. this one is 6-inches by width of fabric. I fold it in half and iron to create the band.

Hem it to the top of the skirt. Press the seam upwards, Topstitch.

Then sew the side seams but make sure the hem lines up.

For the waist I fold down 1/4" and press and then fold down another 1 1/4 inch and sew leaving about 3 inches for the elastic.

Cut my elastic for the waist and feed thru. Sew elastic together. Sew casing closed. Adjust the elastic for even gathering and then I stitch the elastic on the sides so it doesn't roll.

Hope this helps. This is what I use for most of the skirts I used for most skirts I make with some different modifications.


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> Andrea... I am so sorry about your serger.  I wish I could help you out, I've read so much, but I've never actually done anything to mine... I am even afraid to change it to a rolled hem.  I figure, once I get it off the bar stool and into my sewing room, then I can experiment.
> 
> Do you think it's a tension issue?  What kind of serger do you have?  Are there any online tutorials for it on youtube - that's where I learned the most - watching those videos over and over again.
> 
> D~



I have played with the tension over and over and over again!  I'm thinking it's one of two things -- it's either a threading error or a needle issue.  Once I rethreaded by tieing on and somehow (no idea how) one thread didn't go right and it took me forever to figure it out.  There is a guide on the machine for threading and a guide in the manual and looking last night they don't even match in the part I always have trouble with!  So I _may_ have that messed up.

Then there's a couple of needle issues.  One is neither Joann's nor Hancock's had the right needles so I bought universal ones.  I have used the universal ones without issue.  But last night I broke a needle so I changed it and I am wondering if I do not have that in just perfect either.  I figure I need to go to the Sew Vac tomorrow and see if they have the exact needle to eliminate that as a factor.

And  to top it off, I have the needle in the left position and it's threaded as if the needle should be in the right.  I figured that's why it was never quite right.  I tried switching the needle to the right and it really loops excessively at the edge so I moved it back to the left and thread it properly now and it's still wonky and looping.  I can't win.

It's a Singer serger -- don't know the model off hand.  It was a gift from dh but I think it was just a cheapy.  I know it was no more than $200.  If I knew it was only $100 I'd just go buy a new one (differnt brand!) but if he spent more I'd like to get it working.  He got it for me about 7 years ago so he won't remember what he paid for it.

Thankfully I can work on two Aivilo totes today and I don't think I use the serger at all in those.  I really want the serger right to do the fleece blanket for my sister and then I have a BG to work on (but I think I can get by without the serger for it) and then I can't even sign up for Perrin's give until I get this licked!

Thanks for the You Tube suggestions -- I will have to see what model I have and what I can figure out.  I'm sure I will play with it more today.  It is driving me BONKERS!  It won't even work when I go back to the settings I started with that stiched ok but not perfect ~ which makes me think the needle is an issue or something is funky with the threading.  I know the threading has to be just perfect and last time I fought with it the mistake I made in threading was so hard to spot.

Refresh me as to what serger you got in case I need a new one.  I know Wendy likes the one she just got.  I can't spend too much b/c I do not sell.


----------



## mphalens

Okay ... if you had to choose between a serger and an embroidery machine, which would you choose and why???

And what would an embroidery machine set one back???  
How about a serger?


DH asked me what I want for Mother's Day & my birthday (they're a week apart) ... I said I want an iPad2 ...  

But I would also love an embroidery machine and a serger ... honestly, I don't think ANY of those three things will happen, but it's nice to give him the info


----------



## chellewashere

jessica52877 said:


> Guess I don't need to warn you about the bubbles! I can't find the darn club penguin bunny I bought last year!!! It has been in my closet forever but I moved it about 6 weeks ago because it was all that was left in the bag. So, where did I put it!! Oh, there is an octopus too. Hmm?? I am pretty sure we'll go to bed without finding it, especially since no one is looking for it!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, heard the same thing and read the article. Cute idea although I always thought bubbles were colorful enough.


Sounds like my house. I know I buy things the previous year when they go on clearance for the next year then I can never remember where I hid them. Horrible at Christmas cause I will find the stuff after I go out and buy it again cause I know I had gotten it already 



Diz-Mommy said:


> I agree with your sentiments completely!!  I waited a good long time before I was blessed with my baby girl, and I would be caught running naked through Disney World before I'd take her to a princess meal not dressed as a princess!
> 
> 
> Wow!!  She's gonna love all that fun stuff!!  The "scouts" must have given her a clear report


Yeah she did  And they even came back this AM to make sure she was still behaving 
I feel the same way she will wear a princess dress. 5 years of IVF and she has no choice right now but to wear what I say!! Course Im sure it will change in the next year, but for now Im the MOMMA 



VBAndrea said:


> *I HATE MY SERGER!  I HATE MY SERGER!  I HATE MY SERGER!!!!!*
> 
> We are having a huge fight tonight and it is clearly winning.  It has never been right so I decided to play around with it tonight.  HUGE mistake.  Now it is WAY OFF and I can't even get it close to the better "off" it was before.  I even broke a needle on it tonight.  Grrrrrrrr!!!!!!  It may go flying out the window.  Look out below (it will be coming from a second story window).  We fought, I went to bed.  I couldn't sleep b/c it wasn't fixed, got up, have spent over three hours now battling with it.  I give up.
> 
> Super cute and what fun fabric!


thanks!!
Me and my serger have not been friends since I got it. One day it wants to make pretty ruffles the next 5 times it says Im a crazy woman 



MiniGirl said:


> Great outfit. I like the spring colours.


Thanks


Disneymom1218 said:


> I like the print on the fabric!


Thanks

Well looks like we are still here.
Good Morning everyone Hope y'all had a fantastic night. Today is looking like it might be a beautiful day around here.
Time to take the bubbles out and let my daughter go nuts


----------



## miprender

Way TMTQ. I haven't been on for a few days and wow. Everything is just too cute.




tmh0206 said:


> just read on fb that some evil lady is trying to blackmail bows and clothes about her licensed characters...if she doesnt pay her she will turn her in!  I can't believe someone would stoop that low, but I guess they will and have.



 That is just awful.



DMGeurts said:


> I managed to make two Jessie dresses this week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Super cute


----------



## cogero

mphalens said:


> Okay ... if you had to choose between a serger and an embroidery machine, which would you choose and why???
> 
> And what would an embroidery machine set one back???
> How about a serger?
> 
> 
> DH asked me what I want for Mother's Day & my birthday (they're a week apart) ... I said I want an iPad2 ...
> 
> But I would also love an embroidery machine and a serger ... honestly, I don't think ANY of those three things will happen, but it's nice to give him the info



Well you could get those for cheaper than an iPad.

I have a serger I have used once. I did try it just need more time to practice onit.

I am waiting for my iPad 2 since ds has been using my iPad loads I am getting a new one.


----------



## Fruto76

Happy Easter Everyone! I thought I might miss the move...whew!  




DMGeurts said:


> That turned out really cute!
> 
> I managed to make two Jessie dresses this week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


 I love this! The ruffles are gorgeous! 



chellewashere said:


> So beautiful. This would be awesome for a girl to wear too!! I love it!!


 That's exactly what I thought, too! 



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Happy Easter!!...(a bit early but I may not get on here tomorrow so...
> 
> I have been a little busy and in an effort to help us get to 250 here are a few photo's of my 2nd and 3rd projects.


 I love them both! Great job! 



dianemom2 said:


> I saw the earlier discussion about the princess dresses at the Princess meals.  My girls were never interested in wearing a princess dress so this is what they were last time we did a princess meal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Younger DD just looked at the pictures and said that she looks like she is wearing clown pants.
> 
> Here is another outfit that I made for the girls to wear while we were at Disney on that trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that my girls are a couple of years older, they would NEVER wear either one of those outfits.  For the one day we did there in December, they were willing to wear tie dye shirts but that was it!


 Very nice job on these! I have the green flower fabric. I just came across it the other day trying to reorganize the stash. My dd9 is still very much into dresses and loves when I make her stuff, I fear the day she doesn't, that'll mean she's growing up. 




chellewashere said:


> back super blurry sorry


  Love it. Is this an alternative back for a Simply Sweet or different top altogether? I'm a sucker for big bows in the back. Product of the 80's maybe? 



cogero said:


> okay helping us move along.
> 
> Here are some Mickey Head Shirts for a pixie dusting I am doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is DDs entire outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a skirt I made for myself. I love this fabric. I am wearing a yellow tank top with it and either a cardigan or if I can find the denim jacket I want to wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving all the stuff being posted tonite.


 You are just a busy little bee lately. Everything is fabulous, but I love your skirt! 



dianemom2 said:


> I am trying to move this thread along.  Here is some happy news for me!
> 
> I've got my new sewing room!  We moved the kids toys out of the playroom.  They don't play with them anymore anyhow!  Now the toys are in the storage room.  They can get to them but they won't since they don't use them anymore.


 Oh Happy day! Congrats on your new space. Can't wait to see pics! 



clhemsath said:


> Well, I will help a tiny bit move us along.  I feel like I have been in an allergy fog for weeks!  I decided to check in tonight to see how everyone was doing and to let you know that DH says I can get a brother 770 in just a few weeks.    I have been saving for a while and I think I have finally made it.
> 
> Hopefully I will now get some sewing done
> 
> Hope everyone has a moving buddy.





DMGeurts said:


> Oooh - I can't wait to see the pictures...  my sewing room is still "in progress" - DH just put the last coat of mud on the walls - he has to sand them, then prime... then it's mine for painting.  It'll be a few more weeks until I am moved in - but the whole family is anxious for it - my sewing stuff has taken over the kitchen table and corner.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!  I am so excited for you - great job saving for it!  I am not sure - but I think DH is looking at getting the pe770 for me for my birthday.  Ithink that originally, he was looking at getting me an Ipod, but I told him that an ipod couldn't embroider.  LOL  Money would be better spent on something useful... like a new machine.
> 
> I don't have a moving buddy.    This will be my 3rd move - I think?  I just always seem to meander in when I get there.  LOL  Besides, I have to get to bed.
> D~


No moving buddy here, either. It's my first time. 


VBAndrea said:


> I have played with the tension over and over and over again!  I'm thinking it's one of two things -- it's either a threading error or a needle issue.  Once I rethreaded by tieing on and somehow (no idea how) one thread didn't go right and it took me forever to figure it out.  There is a guide on the machine for threading and a guide in the manual and looking last night they don't even match in the part I always have trouble with!  So I _may_ have that messed up.
> 
> Then there's a couple of needle issues.  One is neither Joann's nor Hancock's had the right needles so I bought universal ones.  I have used the universal ones without issue.  But last night I broke a needle so I changed it and I am wondering if I do not have that in just perfect either.  I figure I need to go to the Sew Vac tomorrow and see if they have the exact needle to eliminate that as a factor.
> 
> And  to top it off, I have the needle in the left position and it's threaded as if the needle should be in the right.  I figured that's why it was never quite right.  I tried switching the needle to the right and it really loops excessively at the edge so I moved it back to the left and thread it properly now and it's still wonky and looping.  I can't win.
> 
> It's a Singer serger -- don't know the model off hand.  It was a gift from dh but I think it was just a cheapy.  I know it was no more than $200.  If I knew it was only $100 I'd just go buy a new one (differnt brand!) but if he spent more I'd like to get it working.  He got it for me about 7 years ago so he won't remember what he paid for it.
> 
> Thankfully I can work on two Aivilo totes today and I don't think I use the serger at all in those.  I really want the serger right to do the fleece blanket for my sister and then I have a BG to work on (but I think I can get by without the serger for it) and then I can't even sign up for Perrin's give until I get this licked!
> 
> Thanks for the You Tube suggestions -- I will have to see what model I have and what I can figure out.  I'm sure I will play with it more today.  It is driving me BONKERS!  It won't even work when I go back to the settings I started with that stiched ok but not perfect ~ which makes me think the needle is an issue or something is funky with the threading.  I know the threading has to be just perfect and last time I fought with it the mistake I made in threading was so hard to spot.
> 
> Refresh me as to what serger you got in case I need a new one.  I know Wendy likes the one she just got.  I can't spend too much b/c I do not sell.


 Oh no. I'm sorry it's giving you trouble. I just bought the Juno Janome 3434d. It was on sale at Hancock's this week for $179. It's still in the box and I have never serged before, but I got it because I know I have wanted one and was eventually going to get one. I thought it was a great price and it got good reviews.  I hope you can get yours to stop having fits soon.


----------



## dianemom2

mphalens said:


> Okay ... if you had to choose between a serger and an embroidery machine, which would you choose and why???
> 
> And what would an embroidery machine set one back???
> How about a serger?
> 
> 
> DH asked me what I want for Mother's Day & my birthday (they're a week apart) ... I said I want an iPad2 ...
> 
> But I would also love an embroidery machine and a serger ... honestly, I don't think ANY of those three things will happen, but it's nice to give him the info



I got my embroidery machine first and then my serger.  I am happy that I got my machines in that order.   I bought both of them second hand.  I got a Babylock Ellageo 3 for a great price.  It came with all kinds of extras like tons of extra feet and about a dozen embroidery cards plus a box full of thread.  It only had about 500k stitches on it when I purchased it.  I love it!  

Then a year later I bought a Bernina serger, also second hand.  It works great and I love it too!  The only part I don't like is threading it!  LOL!!!

I did not feel like I needed lessons on either machine in order to work the basics.  I ordered a couple of embroidery books and one serger book on Amazon.com and I watched a bunch of youtube and embroidery library videos to help me understand how to do things.

I am thinking that this summer I might take a serger class at a local store.  It will cost me about $40 for the class but since I paid so little for my serger compared to buying it new, I am still going to come out way ahead.


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> I have played with the tension over and over and over again!  I'm thinking it's one of two things -- it's either a threading error or a needle issue.  Once I rethreaded by tieing on and somehow (no idea how) one thread didn't go right and it took me forever to figure it out.  There is a guide on the machine for threading and a guide in the manual and looking last night they don't even match in the part I always have trouble with!  So I _may_ have that messed up.
> 
> Then there's a couple of needle issues.  One is neither Joann's nor Hancock's had the right needles so I bought universal ones.  I have used the universal ones without issue.  But last night I broke a needle so I changed it and I am wondering if I do not have that in just perfect either.  I figure I need to go to the Sew Vac tomorrow and see if they have the exact needle to eliminate that as a factor.
> 
> And  to top it off, I have the needle in the left position and it's threaded as if the needle should be in the right.  I figured that's why it was never quite right.  I tried switching the needle to the right and it really loops excessively at the edge so I moved it back to the left and thread it properly now and it's still wonky and looping.  I can't win.
> 
> It's a Singer serger -- don't know the model off hand.  It was a gift from dh but I think it was just a cheapy.  I know it was no more than $200.  If I knew it was only $100 I'd just go buy a new one (differnt brand!) but if he spent more I'd like to get it working.  He got it for me about 7 years ago so he won't remember what he paid for it.
> 
> Thankfully I can work on two Aivilo totes today and I don't think I use the serger at all in those.  I really want the serger right to do the fleece blanket for my sister and then I have a BG to work on (but I think I can get by without the serger for it) and then I can't even sign up for Perrin's give until I get this licked!
> 
> Thanks for the You Tube suggestions -- I will have to see what model I have and what I can figure out.  I'm sure I will play with it more today.  It is driving me BONKERS!  It won't even work when I go back to the settings I started with that stiched ok but not perfect ~ which makes me think the needle is an issue or something is funky with the threading.  I know the threading has to be just perfect and last time I fought with it the mistake I made in threading was so hard to spot.
> 
> Refresh me as to what serger you got in case I need a new one.  I know Wendy likes the one she just got.  I can't spend too much b/c I do not sell.



I've been thinking of you all morning Andrea...  I decided to be brave and attempt my "rolled hem on the bar stool trick" - and I lost.    I only broke my upper looper about 6 times, then I finally got it work right - but it's not as beautiful as I expect it to be - but it's passable - so I left it.  

Then, I had to change it back to my 4 thread overlock...   I only messed that up royaly...  My problem - in the end - was my needles.  On my machine, my left needle is supposed to be slightly higher than my right... when I initially inserted the needles, I couldn't get that left one any higher - so it ended up being lower than my right one...  I just  and figured I had it right.  My stitches weren't right (but it was a really awesome stitch) - I hope to recreate it some day.  LOL  Then I unscrewed the needles really far and inserted them again - low and behold - they went in right.  Miraculously - I had a perfect stitch.  

I have the Brother 1034D - and I cannot say enough - how much I love it.  Honestly, it had a perfect stitch right out of the box - that's why I was afraid to change it to a rolled hem this morning - I didn't think I'd be able to get that perfect stitch back.  It took a little messing around with (I am getting much better at rethreadng it from the very begining - enough that I am comfortable with it), but I did get my perfect 4 thread overlock back.    The diagrams on the machine and perfect and easy to follow - since you have some serger experience - I bet it would be much easier for you, since this is my first serger and I've never touched one in my life (much less knew what an upper looper and lower looper were or what they did) - I think I am catching on better than I ever imagined I would.

The reason I chose this machine, above and beyond any of the others, was the great reviews on Amazon (hundreds of them) and the fact that there were SO many tutorials for this particular machine on youtube, I figured that if I ran inot any issues, my problem would most likely be posted there or somewhere else.  Oh and this machine is $219 on Amazon with free shipping - an awesome deal and I think a very reasonable price for a machine that performs so well.  

I would say, if your DH didn't spend any more than $200 on yours, and you've had it for 7 years... that's less than $30 a year and you've more than gotten your use out of it.  When I bought this serger, I told myself that I would be thrilled if it lasted a year (and I hope it does)... I can pretty much guarantee you, if mine dies in a year, I will go out and get the exact same one again.  I would honestly recommend it over and over again - if only for the ease of use.

I really hope you are able to get your serger working again - it is so frustrating.  If not, I am n 99% sure Chiara has the same one I do - and I think quite a few others here do too.



mphalens said:


> Okay ... if you had to choose between a serger and an embroidery machine, which would you choose and why???
> 
> And what would an embroidery machine set one back???
> How about a serger?
> 
> 
> DH asked me what I want for Mother's Day & my birthday (they're a week apart) ... I said I want an iPad2 ...
> 
> But I would also love an embroidery machine and a serger ... honestly, I don't think ANY of those three things will happen, but it's nice to give him the info



I went through the same dillema a couple of months ago, and I ended up getting a serger... you can read my above reply to see why I chose the one I did.

I still plan to get an embroidery maching (hopefully soon) - but I ended up with the serger because I was asking a premium price for my doll clothes, and I felt that my customers deserved to have the quality they were paying for - I felt so guilty that they were paying premium prices for zig-zagged seams.  The serger was the best purchase I could have made.

It's going to depend on which you do more of... sewing or embroidering?  And which direction you want to take this...  Figure out what you are going to do more of, and what is more important to you.



Fruto76 said:


> I love this! The ruffles are gorgeous!
> 
> No moving buddy here, either. It's my first time.
> .



Thank you.  

I'll be your moving buddy, if you want.  

D~


----------



## SallyfromDE

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hey everyone!



Does she like JoJo? Maybe you could put an iron on the front of it? I think it's cute, but I know kids. 



mphalens said:


> Not sure if it got missed ... and I figure reposting will only help move us along
> 
> I need to order shirts for a BigGive ... Hanes.com is having a sale and I was wondering if anyone has used their shirts for iron-on designs?  Are they true to size?
> 
> I need 2 5T shirts ... I was going to order size S (6-8) rather than XS (2-4) ... what do you think?
> 
> Mens & Women's ... are they true to size?
> 
> TIA!



I think they shrink alot. So I'd go to the larger size.


----------



## VBAndrea

mphalens said:


> Okay ... if you had to choose between a serger and an embroidery machine, which would you choose and why???
> 
> And what would an embroidery machine set one back???
> How about a serger?
> 
> 
> DH asked me what I want for Mother's Day & my birthday (they're a week apart) ... I said I want an iPad2 ...
> 
> But I would also love an embroidery machine and a serger ... honestly, I don't think ANY of those three things will happen, but it's nice to give him the info


I would personally get a serger.  They are much less expensive and really give a polished look to clothes.  I only use mine for finishing seams (well, at least I did until my fiasco last night!) and I couldn't be without it now that I have it.

Overstock has the Brother embroidery machine with a 5x7 hoop for a little less than $700.  You can get a decent serger for $200.

I also like hand appliquing because I love BIG appliques.  I wouldn't be satisfied with a 5x7 hoop.  Don't get me wrong, I have contemplated getting the Brother b/c I would use it, but I would still hand applique as well.  If you are on the BG site take a look at Avy's thread.  I hand appliqued Vidas and I could never get that size with a hoop.  If you are not on the BG site I will post pics here after the family receives the outfits.  Don't want to give anything away in case mom is snooping!

MY SERGER IS SEMI-WORKING!!
I unthreaded everything and found one stray thread that was definitely interfering.  I have it looking nice on the top side but the underside looks like crap still.  At the "proper" tensions I get all these loops.  Now if I could only get the underside to look nice like the top side.  And it only looks nice on cotton -- on fleece it's horrid.  I am hoping Sew Vac has my needles in stock so I can try that tomorrow.  

D~ I'd love to see your rolled hem if you ever get a chance to post a pic.  It may help me decide what to get next if I get a new serger.  And I never use the four thread overlock -- I do the three thread overlock.  It looked nicer to me when it worked and less thread to buy and less to thread!


FINISHED my Aivilo totes for teacher's gifts.  Need to make bookmarks, luggage tags and a few goodies as well.  Camera battery died so no pics just yet.  They should appear on Part 25 if Teresa ever manages to get us moving along!


----------



## jessica52877

VBAndrea said:


> I would personally get a serger.  They are much less expensive and really give a polished look to clothes.  I only use mine for finishing seams (well, at least I did until my fiasco last night!) and I couldn't be without it now that I have it.
> 
> Overstock has the Brother embroidery machine with a 5x7 hoop for a little less than $700.  You can get a decent serger for $200.
> 
> I also like hand appliquing because I love BIG appliques.  I wouldn't be satisfied with a 5x7 hoop.  Don't get me wrong, I have contemplated getting the Brother b/c I would use it, but I would still hand applique as well.  If you are on the BG site take a look at Avy's thread.  I hand appliqued Vidas and I could never get that size with a hoop.  If you are not on the BG site I will post pics here after the family receives the outfits.  Don't want to give anything away in case mom is snooping!
> 
> MY SERGER IS SEMI-WORKING!!
> I unthreaded everything and found one stray thread that was definitely interfering.  I have it looking nice on the top side but the underside looks like crap still.  At the "proper" tensions I get all these loops.  Now if I could only get the underside to look nice like the top side.  And it only looks nice on cotton -- on fleece it's horrid.  I am hoping Sew Vac has my needles in stock so I can try that tomorrow.
> 
> D~ I'd love to see your rolled hem if you ever get a chance to post a pic.  It may help me decide what to get next if I get a new serger.  And I never use the four thread overlock -- I do the three thread overlock.  It looked nicer to me when it worked and less thread to buy and less to thread!
> 
> 
> FINISHED my Aivilo totes for teacher's gifts.  Need to make bookmarks, luggage tags and a few goodies as well.  Camera battery died so no pics just yet.  They should appear on Part 25 if Teresa ever manages to get us moving along!



You've been busy! I can't wait to see your pictures of the bags. I bought the pattern a LONG time ago and have never used it. 



mphalens said:


> Okay ... if you had to choose between a serger and an embroidery machine, which would you choose and why???
> 
> And what would an embroidery machine set one back???
> How about a serger?
> 
> 
> DH asked me what I want for Mother's Day & my birthday (they're a week apart) ... I said I want an iPad2 ...
> 
> But I would also love an embroidery machine and a serger ... honestly, I don't think ANY of those three things will happen, but it's nice to give him the info



I think it kind if depends on what you would want it for. In D's case I think the serger was the best choice for her right now.

If you are doing alot of sewing then that might be the way to go. I like finished insides, but you only have a boy or boys right? So more of a toss up. I like to applique by hand and a 6x10 isnt even nearly as big as I like, but you can perfectly happy with smaller! Saying all that, I own two embroidery machines!  And a serger!


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> I would personally get a serger.  They are much less expensive and really give a polished look to clothes.  I only use mine for finishing seams (well, at least I did until my fiasco last night!) and I couldn't be without it now that I have it.
> 
> Overstock has the Brother embroidery machine with a 5x7 hoop for a little less than $700.  You can get a decent serger for $200.
> 
> I also like hand appliquing because I love BIG appliques.  I wouldn't be satisfied with a 5x7 hoop.  Don't get me wrong, I have contemplated getting the Brother b/c I would use it, but I would still hand applique as well.  If you are on the BG site take a look at Avy's thread.  I hand appliqued Vidas and I could never get that size with a hoop.  If you are not on the BG site I will post pics here after the family receives the outfits.  Don't want to give anything away in case mom is snooping!
> 
> MY SERGER IS SEMI-WORKING!!
> I unthreaded everything and found one stray thread that was definitely interfering.  I have it looking nice on the top side but the underside looks like crap still.  At the "proper" tensions I get all these loops.  Now if I could only get the underside to look nice like the top side.  And it only looks nice on cotton -- on fleece it's horrid.  I am hoping Sew Vac has my needles in stock so I can try that tomorrow.
> 
> D~ I'd love to see your rolled hem if you ever get a chance to post a pic.  It may help me decide what to get next if I get a new serger.  And I never use the four thread overlock -- I do the three thread overlock.  It looked nicer to me when it worked and less thread to buy and less to thread!
> 
> 
> FINISHED my Aivilo totes for teacher's gifts.  Need to make bookmarks, luggage tags and a few goodies as well.  Camera battery died so no pics just yet.  They should appear on Part 25 if Teresa ever manages to get us moving along!



I am glad you got your maching semi-working.  I switched my machine back to a 4 thread overlock... then my rolled hem on the leggings I was making started to unravel...    so, I tried to fix it - that didn't work.  So, I made a whole new pair of leggings... switched my machine back to a rolled hem, and now it's back to a 4 thread overlock... I'd switch it back to a rolled hem for you again Andrea - but I think that switching it twice in a day is enough.    This is the best I can do, for now... the next time I switch it over - I'll get close-ups for you.  

I did the rolled hem on the bottom hem of the leggings - hopefully you can see it:





D~


----------



## Diz-Mommy

mphalens said:


> Okay ... if you had to choose between a serger and an embroidery machine, which would you choose and why???
> 
> And what would an embroidery machine set one back???
> How about a serger?
> 
> 
> DH asked me what I want for Mother's Day & my birthday (they're a week apart) ... I said I want an iPad2 ...
> 
> But I would also love an embroidery machine and a serger ... honestly, I don't think ANY of those three things will happen, but it's nice to give him the info



I would vote for the embroidery machine hands down, because I use it so much more than my serger.  I love having a serger, but I don't think its a necessity because you can finish your seams with a zig zag stitch too.  

BUT I guess it really depends on what sorts of projects you're wanting to make.  If you like having characters and personalization on the things you want to make, but I'd say embroidery machine for sure.  If you're making more just everyday clothing and really don't want the appliques and extras then of course the serger makes most sense.

My embroidery machine was nearly 5K at the time I got it, but I'm sure its not as much now since there is at least one newer model in front of it, maybe two?  I try not to look at the new stuff at the sewing shop anymore, because it just makes me want  I love my embroidery machine though because it's both embroidery and sewing.  Its a tiny bit of a hassle to have to switch it from embroidery to sewing, but I'd much rather have the combo machine than two machines since my space is pretty limited.  

My serger was $500 and that was a sale price because the model is being discontinued.  It is my first serger, so I don't have much to compare it to and it was my Christmas gift this year, so I got by without having one for years!  I contemplated taking it back for one that did a cover stitch, but frankly the ones that do the cover stitch are quite a bit out of my price range at the moment.  I love having the overlock stitch and rolled hem though.  I mainly wanted a serger so I could do rolled hem stitching for ruffles.

Good luck on Mother's Day and your birthday!!  I hope you make out like a bandit!  I would suggest if you want a certain model to do your homework and make sure its going to do all that you want it too and then be specific with your request to hubby, that way he gets you something you really want.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

DMGeurts said:


> I am glad you got your maching semi-working.  I switched my machine back to a 4 thread overlock... then my rolled hem on the leggings I was making started to unravel...    so, I tried to fix it - that didn't work.  So, I made a whole new pair of leggings... switched my machine back to a rolled hem, and now it's back to a 4 thread overlock... I'd switch it back to a rolled hem for you again Andrea - but I think that switching it twice in a day is enough.    This is the best I can do, for now... the next time I switch it over - I'll get close-ups for you.
> 
> I did the rolled hem on the bottom hem of the leggings - hopefully you can see it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



LOVE IT!!


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

I'm thinking of making some AG clothes....any advice?


----------



## chellewashere

Wanted to add real quick that hobby lobby has a 40% off coupon good on one regular price item so we can all get that flower material...good until 4/30


----------



## DMGeurts

DisneyTeacher01 said:


> I'm thinking of making some AG clothes....any advice?



What kind of clothes are you thinking of?  Carla C's patterns are a good place to start.  



chellewashere said:


> Wanted to add real quick that hobby lobby has a 40% off coupon good on one regular price item so we can all get that flower material...good until 4/30



Yay!!!  

D~


----------



## SallyfromDE

DMGeurts said:


> I am glad you got your maching semi-working.  I switched my machine back to a 4 thread overlock... then my rolled hem on the leggings I was making started to unravel...    so, I tried to fix it - that didn't work.  So, I made a whole new pair of leggings... switched my machine back to a rolled hem, and now it's back to a 4 thread overlock... I'd switch it back to a rolled hem for you again Andrea - but I think that switching it twice in a day is enough.    This is the best I can do, for now... the next time I switch it over - I'll get close-ups for you.
> 
> I did the rolled hem on the bottom hem of the leggings - hopefully you can see it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



 I love every one of your doll outfits!! I just can't take the tediousness (is that  a word? If not, it is now) of all that little stuff.


----------



## micksmoma

Hobby Lobby has their t-shirts 50% off this week, that makes the children's $1.50 here.  Are they good quality to applique on?  I have a new Brother embroidery machine and need lots to make up for grandchildren.  What kind of stabilizer would you use on these?


----------



## Clio

I'm a long time lurker here. I  love all your work.  My ancient kenmore zig zag machine only sews forward and backward now.  Any suggestions on what to replace it with?  My daughter is  grown up but I used to make all her clothes and costumes with it.  It's just worn out and needs to be replaced.
Liz


----------



## teresajoy

Looks like we need to move!


----------



## Catira

tricia said:


> Well, I have a link to one to make if you would like.  I thought it was really great, but just did not need it this year. http://sew4home.com/projects/fabric-art-a-accents/705-haunted-halloween-dead-roses-witch-hat



I'll check that link out..thanks so much


----------



## teresajoy

*Ok, everyone, grab your fabric stashes and your multi-quotes and move on over to our new home at thread #25!!!!





*​
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40859319#post40859319

STOP POSTING HERE​


----------

